# VETASSESS Skill Assessment time



## kark

*Points Test Advice from vetassess*

HI PPl

I have a query on the point test advise from vetassess.I have my skills assessed by ACS but I have a graduation that is not related to my ACS. In the skill assessment letter from ACS also there was nothing mentioned about my Graduation but also there was nothing where ACS has referred to any assessing body on my graduation. When I contacted vetassess they said only if they get a letter from other assessing body or DIAC they would provide this advise letter..so what should I do now...I have got my invite and awaiting CO, will the CO reject my case in case there is no point test advise ?

Im bit worried on this


----------



## hamster

I have a similar case and my agent advised that I should file qualification assessment with Vetasses. I had filed the same without any advise from DIAC and my application is accepted and is under process.

However, there are couple of members here with similar situation, who have not got their qualification assessed from Vetasses and still have been awarded 15 points from CO.

So, to be on a safer side, you should go ahead with the assessment.

-hamster


----------



## kark

Thanks Hamster...my agent has advised me not to apply for Vetasses..so I jus thought I would wait till Co ask me for the point test...my question is will my case get rejected in case they don't have this advise letter at first instance?


----------



## hamster

That is the issue, nobody knows for sure. It completely depends upon the case officer. See below instance from DIAC advisory:

"Unrelated qualifications which cannot be assessed by your assessing authority can be assessed by VETASSESS.
It is prudent to seek the opinion of the relevant assessing authority on your skilled employment and qualification claims
before you lodge your EOI"

On basis of this your CO may reject your application. So, its better to have your qualification assessed.

-hamster


----------



## kark

Thanks for the inputs hamster


----------



## ltrifonov

kark said:


> Thanks Hamster...my agent has advised me not to apply for Vetasses..so I jus thought I would wait till Co ask me for the point test...my question is will my case get rejected in case they don't have this advise letter at first instance?


I am in the same boat.
I have sent enquires to both VETASSESS and DIAC about the very same subject.
After a while, I've got 2 independent VETASSESS replies simultaneously : the former said "contact DIAC regarding this", while the latter said "you can fill the forms and apply".

Finally, today received an answer from DIAC, a very unkind one, which said:


> I apologise for the delay in responding to you.
> 
> With regard to your Master’s degree and skills assessment: A skill assessment under migration regulations must be in the nominated occupation. Only one assessing authority will issue a skills assessment for you.
> 
> I am not sure what the acronyms represent, so I cannot advise on those.
> 
> I trust this has been of assistance to you.


yes, I have written ACS as ASC but...

Anyway, It is better to secure your point advice prior filling visa if your points are on the edge


----------



## bjtamuli

To all,
I m a newbie here..Bhaskar. I've submitted all documents for Skill Assessment by Dec 4th to VETASSESS. Current status says 'pending' and 'no further documents required'. Can anyone suggest how long it can take and what are the next steps I should plan now only to save time?

Thanks
Bhaskar


----------



## nectar_s

welcome to the forum.. even i am in same status ,i have received confirmation from vetassess on jan 9 2013.. have you given you ielts,, if not you can start preparing for the same

for which occupation you have applied ?


----------



## Devang

Even my status states documents received on 9th, jan 2013.... Given my ielts already waiting for results


----------



## bjtamuli

I am applying for ORG Method Analyst and done with IELTS already (L8,R7,W7,S7.5). What about your job codes?

Bhaskar


----------



## Devang

I am operations manager in bpo so my job code falls in ss of canberra...... Do you know how much time it will take


----------



## bjtamuli

My consultant said normally skill assessment takes 3-4 weeks and my SS states are Canberra and Adelaide.


----------



## bjtamuli

Sorry not 3-4 weeks, months..


----------



## Devang

3-4 months to get response from vetassess isn't that too long


----------



## bjtamuli

Not sure on that but from other threads I read that VETASSESS now gets back much earlier than before. So, may be it will take at least 2 months if not 4. Btw, I think ACS is faster than VETASSESS. You are done with IELTS?


----------



## nectar_s

it looks like the assessment differs from occupation to occupation and also, the sufficiency of documents you submit.. on an average they take 4-8 weeks.. i am in to internal auditor profession


----------



## Devang

I am waiting on results for ielts hoping to get positive


----------



## nectar_s

i have to give my ielts, but once after receiving positive assessment from vetassess


----------



## bjtamuli

Devang- good luck.

Nectar - I hope you started preparation. Is that General or Academic?


----------



## nectar_s

general only.


----------



## bjtamuli

How's the availability and demand of job code you both are applying? Tracking through SEEK or any other?


----------



## nectar_s

looks like market is so competitive, need to have atleast professional qualification


----------



## mangs

What job codes are you guys applyin under and with help of any agent/consultants?


----------



## Devang

Job code 149211 doing it on my own


----------



## bjtamuli

My job code: 224712, applying through Opulentuz. What abt you?


----------



## ben roberto

nectar_s said:


> it looks like the assessment differs from occupation to occupation and also, the sufficiency of documents you submit.. on an average they take 4-8 weeks.. i am in to internal auditor profession


Hello nectar,
I'm also in IA profession. Planning to submit the docs for vetassess in 2-3 months. Do you have any info on the opportunities immigrants have in IA. again which city is better for us?


----------



## Devang

I got ielts results 7.5 overall


----------



## bjtamuli

Congrats Devang. So individually above 7?


----------



## YorkieFamily

Hi 

I applied to Vetassess on 31st October and they received all of my documents on 20th November 2012.

I emailed them yesterday as it had been 8 weeks and they replied that it could take 8-12 weeks or even longer (even though no additional documents have been requested) and I thought it would be quite straight forward!!!

I login online to check nearly everyday and it has never changed from 'pending' and no further documents required!


----------



## Devang

Yes 7 in all individual parameters.


----------



## bjtamuli

Cool Devang, congrats!

Yorkie- please let us know if you get a response for your mail. Yours is about to reach 8 weeks, good luck. My document received date is Dec 4th 2012.

Bhaskar


----------



## bjtamuli

Yorkie - Did you get any update or any progress in your skill assessment status? I've sent an email to Vetassess and they responded stating it can take 10-12 weeks as normal. My document receipt date was Dec 4th 2012.

Anyone else in this thread got any update or status from Vetassess?

Bhaskar


----------



## Devang

No update yet from vetassess, my documents were received on 9th jan


----------



## roninquick

Hi Yorkiefamily,

I applied to Vetassess on 1st Nov'12, they received my documents on 9th Nov'12.. and i got my assessment on 11th Jan'13.. at times u need to push these guys.. i marked a mail to them on 8th Jan'13 asking about the status of my application..all i got was a default reply..but then to my surprise i got the confirmation about assessment on mail on 11th Jan'13..

Let me know if u need any other support.


____________
149212 - Customer Service Manager, VETASSESS applied: 01-Nov-12 VETASSESS +ve 11-JAN-13, IELTS L:8.5, R: 8, W: 7, S: 8;


----------



## Devang

Do you think I should mail them and check our just wait for some more time


----------



## bjtamuli

VETASSESS received my documents on 04-Dec-2012. I sent a follow-up email on 22nd Jan 2012 and got a default response. Not sure when my turn will come. Good luck guys!

Change Manager, VETASSESS Doc Received: 04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## roninquick

Devang said:


> Do you think I should mail them and check our just wait for some more time


wait for 8 weeks..then mark a follow up mail..that will work..


----------



## Devang

Ok would wait for some time


----------



## bjtamuli

Hi Yorkiefamily,

Have you heard anything yet from VETASSESS on your skill assessment? Not sure when my wait will be over!

Bhaskar

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## Devang

Not yet my documents were received on 9th jan..... Wait is still on


----------



## bjtamuli

Have anyone got Skill Assessment approved from VETASSESS recently (especially if they received your hard copies in Dec 2012)?

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## Ali33

About to apply to VETASSESS within 1-2 weeks....

Please help with the following questions...


Few questions that I have are:

1. Most of my documents will have to be both certified and translated to English. My question to these requirements is:
a) Do original documents need to be first certified and than these certified copies translated, thus in the end having the translations of certified documents which we then submit to Vetassess, OR
b) Original documents need to be certified separately, and separately, original documents (not certified versions) need to be translated => thus at the end having 2 types of the documents to be submitted: 1) certified versions of originals, 2) translations of originals

2. How can we submit then these certified and translated documents to VETASSESS? Can we upload/email them as colored scanned documents or do we have to send them via regular post service?

3. Do we need to certify and translate all of the payslips or is it enough to certify and translate just some of them?

4. Is it possible to pay assessment fees with Bank transfer or Western Union?


Thank you..


----------



## Devang

Documents cannot be emailed or uploaded they have to be mailed to Vetassess.......... I think you will have to send 2 versions of documents 1 is certified copy of original and certified copy of translated documents


----------



## Devang

Any one has heard from vetassess yet


----------



## bjtamuli

Not me Devang. I think Yorkiefamily submitted DOCs in Nov 2012, but no response yet.

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## roninquick

there is quite some rush at vetassess...their processing time has increased from 8 - 10 weeks to 10 - 12 weeks..


----------



## sydneydreams

*nov vetassess*

Hi guys,

i sent my docs on 5th nov and got a call from vetassess on 19th dec regarding some
documents which i clarified ,the lady said over the phone that she is sending my file for further processing.

my status shows active under processing and no further dcouments required.


its been more than 12 weeks now ......;-confused:


----------



## roninquick

sydneydreams said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i sent my docs on 5th nov and got a call from vetassess on 19th dec regarding some
> documents which i clarified ,the lady said over the phone that she is sending my file for further processing.
> 
> my status shows active under processing and no further dcouments required.
> 
> its been more than 12 weeks now ......;-confused:


mark a mail at [email protected] stating ur application number & ask for status update..do mention that its been over 12 weeks..


----------



## Devang

Have you confirmed this with vetassess about the time limit


----------



## roninquick

Devang said:


> Have you confirmed this with vetassess about the time limit


this is what they have quoted to two of my freinds...


----------



## response

welcome to the community.. even i am in same position, I have you given you melts, if not you can begin planning for the same


----------



## Devang

I already have results for IELTS


----------



## sydneydreams

*Nov vetassess*

Hi guys.

Should i include the 2 weeks Christmas holidays.while calculating how 
Many weeks have passed.what i mean is shud we consider the processing time as 10-12 or 12-14 cos of holidays.


----------



## bjtamuli

Sydneydreams,

I think you highlighted a valid concern here. I heard in expat forum that VETASSESS had 10 day's holiday during Christmas. But in response to my two enquiry emails, I got default 10-12 weeks time but 12-14 makes sense until and unless we are too optimistic. When did they receive your docs? I heard that time varies skill to skill.

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## sydneydreams

*nov vetassess*



bjtamuli said:


> Sydneydreams,
> 
> I think you highlighted a valid concern here. I heard in expat forum that VETASSESS had 10 day's holiday during Christmas. But in response to my two enquiry emails, I got default 10-12 weeks time but 12-14 makes sense until and unless we are too optimistic. When did they receive your docs? I heard that time varies skill to skill.
> 
> Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


Bjtamuli

i had sent my docs on nov 5th. 
Financial Investment advisor.


----------



## bjtamuli

Sydneydreams, 

I think your time is nearing 12 weeks excluding 10 days (2 weeks) off for Christmas. Hope you haven't got any follow up from them too for our docs. Good luck and wish you get something soon in coming week or by next weekend at max.

I am only almost 8 weeks due now, excluding 2 weeks for Christmas!

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## Devang

Means my wait time is another 2 months


----------



## bjtamuli

Devang,

Not sure but it looks like. Mine was in Dec 4 and before that, Nov should get approval and then yours (Jan). Good luck to all of us. In the meantime be prepare for 'Net worth' declaration for EOI/State Sponsorship. Which state you are going to target?

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## Devang

My occupation is in CSOL which us only nominated by ACT...... Can you please help .... Before vetassess results are out are there any other documents that I need to keep ready before I apply my EOI and SS


----------



## bjtamuli

Devang,

Mostly all states have their own websites and also skill lists with current demand which gets updated once in 2 months. I saw them now having Jan 2013 list and you can check your job code and find the current status. I don't know about any document you can keep ready except the 'Net Worth'.

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## sydneydreams

*nov vetassess*

hi devang

which state has recently updated its list if you have seen any....


----------



## Devang

Which website do I need to check this


----------



## bjtamuli

For example, for ACT.. below is the link..

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/

Look for ACT occupation lists/skills in demand...

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## Devang

Ya I checked my occupation still shows open category


----------



## sydneydreams

*nov vetassess*

hi

any positive assessments news ????
any body from nov submissions?


----------



## roninquick

sydneydreams said:


> hi
> 
> any positive assessments news ????
> any body from nov submissions?


my docs were received on 9th Nov..got +ve assessment on 11th jan..whn did u apply..


----------



## sydneydreams

*nov vetassess*



roninquick said:


> my docs were received on 9th Nov..got +ve assessment on 11th jan..whn did u apply..


i had sent my docs on 6th nov...still waiting


----------



## roninquick

sydneydreams said:


> i had sent my docs on 6th nov...still waiting


when did u get the ack?? which skill??


----------



## sydneydreams

*nov vetassess*



roninquick said:


> when did u get the ack?? which skill??


i had applied through an agent ,he has sent me a aus post recipt of documents been received on 9th. i had also got a call from vetassess on 19th dec regarding
some docs which i clarified and the lady over the phone said that she is sending for further processing.

i had applied for finaicial investment advisor


----------



## roninquick

sydneydreams said:


> i had applied through an agent ,he has sent me a aus post recipt of documents been received on 9th. i had also got a call from vetassess on 19th dec regarding
> some docs which i clarified and the lady over the phone said that she is sending for further processing.
> 
> i had applied for finaicial investment advisor


i believe vetassess office was closed from 22nd dec to 2nd jan..they must have stacked ur application in jan..try sending a status request mail..it helped in my case...i marked a status request mail on 7th jan, got reply on 9th, and +ve result on 11th..


----------



## sydneydreams

*nov vetassess*



roninquick said:


> i believe vetassess office was closed from 22nd dec to 2nd jan..they must have stacked ur application in jan..try sending a status request mail..it helped in my case...i marked a status request mail on 7th jan, got reply on 9th, and +ve result on 11th..


Thanks. i had applied thru an agent, but i know my file no, can i send the mail directly....


----------



## roninquick

sydneydreams said:


> Thanks. i had applied thru an agent, but i know my file no, can i send the mail directly....


if u apply through an agent, all the communication happen through the agent only..so it would b better if u ask ur agent to take the lead..


----------



## Devang

So I think people from nov are gettin reply now........ My docs received on 9th jan


----------



## bjtamuli

Doc Sent: Nov 25 2012
Doc Received (VETASSESS) : Dec 4 2012

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## Devang

So you still waiting hmmmm


----------



## nectar_s

today i got an update from vetassess that "your application needs further investigation on employment and experience" .. does anyone in same page. my application receipt date is jan 2013


----------



## Devang

What date were you documents received in jan 2013


----------



## nectar_s

same as yours - jan 09 2013


----------



## Devang

So did you mail them or just got a mail from them about this


----------



## roninquick

nectar_s said:


> same as yours - jan 09 2013


which skill?? wht experience??


----------



## nectar_s

i havent emailed . they have emailed me on the status. 

applied for internal auditor -


----------



## sydneydreams

*Nov vetassess*

how soon do they reply to enquiry mails.
also anybdy here frm oct.


----------



## roninquick

nectar_s said:


> i havent emailed . they have emailed me on the status.
> 
> applied for internal auditor -


do u have the registration / licence for internal auditor as this is a mandate for your skill..


----------



## nectar_s

roninquick said:


> do u have the registration / licence for internal auditor as this is a mandate for your skill..


no registration or licence required for internal auditor as far as i know ..
only relevant experience in that field is required.


----------



## Devang

Anyone any news on reply from vetassess yet.........


----------



## ltrifonov

Mates,

there is a new row in my on-line application.

When my documents was initially received on Jan 9th, I have the following status: 



> Your application record/form and supporting documents have been received and is currently being processed. If VETASSESS require any further documentation in order to proceed with this application you will be notified.


Today, I've noticed a new row:



> Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)


It seems that things are moving


----------



## Devang

Hmmmm looks like hope to see positive things soon


----------



## Devang

I checked mine it is still the same


----------



## sydneydreams

*Nov vetassess*

my friend got positive news on friday.he had applied in first week
of oct.


----------



## bjtamuli

Hi Sydneydreams,

That seems a long time VETASSESS took for your friend. If you can provide with the skill/ ANZSCO code your friend had applied for, that would be helpful. One more info - if there was any follow up from VETASSES for additional document/items or it was like docs submitted in Oct 2012 and got positive response by 15 Feb 2013?

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## sydneydreams

*Nov vetassess*



bjtamuli said:


> Hi Sydneydreams,
> 
> That seems a long time VETASSESS took for your friend. If you can provide with the skill/ ANZSCO code your friend had applied for, that would be helpful. One more info - if there was any follow up from VETASSES for additional document/items or it was like docs submitted in Oct 2012 and got positive response by 15 Feb 2013?
> 
> Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


he had applied same as mine financial investment adviser.anzsco 222311.
no documents were asked addiitionaly .i have appliedin Nov first week.


----------



## bjtamuli

In that case, we can assume that VETASSESS take more or less time based on the skill/ANZSCO code. Good luck everyone!

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## nectar_s

it has taken almost 4 months to finalise the case.. so ,, we all have received ack on jan 2013 so, we need to wait till march or so..


----------



## bjtamuli

I m assuming to get something by end of Feb or latest by March 2nd week. As it also depends on ANZSCO code/skill, I m not sure if I am even assuming right or wrong but by that time my 12 weeks will be over (excluding 2 weeks off during Christmas).

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012, IELTS OB:7.5


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Hi Friends,

Today morning I saw the status of Vetassess changed to completed.. Any idea how much time does it take to know the points or complete results.

Documents rec'd : 10-Jan-13
Points test Completed : 18-Feb-13

Regards,

Vamshi


----------



## nectar_s

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today morning I saw the status of Vetassess changed to completed.. Any idea how much time does it take to know the points or complete results.
> 
> Documents rec'd : 10-Jan-13
> Points test Completed : 18-Feb-13
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vamshi


hi Vamshi

Congrats.. your assessment was so quick .. by the way which skill you applied for..


----------



## Vamshi4happy

nectar_s said:


> hi Vamshi
> 
> Congrats.. your assessment was so quick .. by the way which skill you applied for..


Thank u Nectar... I applied for 

Nominated occupation :	263212 - ICT Support Engineer
Application visa type :	190 nominated state sponsorship

Waiting for ACS results too...


----------



## homeme

I have applied for Homoeopath 252212 and doc rcvd by vetassesss on 23 oct'12 but till date it shows documents received and is under processing....further documents required: none
skill assessment: pending
points test: pending
Don't know wat to do....applied through an agent....sent a reminder and same formatted reply from Vetassess on 19th jan, that "it takes 10-12 weeks standard time or may take longer can't say how much".....i am losing patience i will go on relative sponsorship....


----------



## nectar_s

by now , your 12 weeks is over, why dont you give a ring and ask the status


----------



## sydneydreams

*Nov vetassess*



homeme said:


> I have applied for Homoeopath 252212 and doc rcvd by vetassesss on 23 oct'12 but till date it shows documents received and is under processing....further documents required: none
> skill assessment: pending
> points test: pending
> Don't know wat to do....applied through an agent....sent a reminder and same formatted reply from Vetassess on 19th jan, that "it takes 10-12 weeks standard time or may take longer can't say how much".....i am losing patience i will go on relative sponsorship....


hi homeme 

i think no sklii assessment results have come generally till Nov also.
si i think you should get iy max one week.
my friend applied obviously 6th October and received it on 14th Feb


----------



## Devang

However I have seem others got it who applied it jan also..... So it kind off depends on the code you applied for


----------



## sydneydreams

*Nov vetassess*



Devang said:


> However I have seem others got it who applied it jan also..... So it kind off depends on the code you applied for


yes but in general it is taking 3.5-4 months for abt 80%


----------



## DinaliDavid

Hi everyone,
this is such a useful forum! got loads of info - thanks so much for sharing your experience. i am in the same boat as most of you - applied for Arts Administrator or Manager ANZCO code 139911 - hoping for SS from South Aussy - the occupation is under Class B.
Vetassess received my document on 20th Dec - so 9 weeks to date, but really 7 weeks if you count their x'mas vacation - so i guess my wait might be longer.
i cant seem to find anyone else who has applied under my nominated occupation - anyone out there? :ranger:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Hi Friends, 

My Vetassess points test status is still showing as Conpleted from 18th Feb'13. Waiting to know successful or not... Any one has idea how long it may take to show the results?


----------



## ShrutiR

Hey Devang, I just got a positive result from Vetassess for Call / Contact Center Manager after a good 16 week 2 days after they confirmed that documents were received... So hang in there!


----------



## Devang

That is a really long time...... From which place are you Shruti


----------



## ShrutiR

Pune.. I still have a wait till i receive the actual results..they have posted it today! Wish they could FedEx it! Whats ur BPO experience like?


----------



## sydneydreams

*nov vetassess*



ShrutiR said:


> Pune.. I still have a wait till i receive the actual results..they have posted it today! Wish they could FedEx it! Whats ur BPO experience like?


Hi shruti

when did you post your documents and when did they ack.


----------



## Devang

Hey Shruti,
I am from mumbai.... Manager in bpo..... Whats yours like


----------



## roninquick

ShrutiR said:


> Pune.. I still have a wait till i receive the actual results..they have posted it today! Wish they could FedEx it! Whats ur BPO experience like?


they send it through regular post...unless u've opted for speed post while applying..i got mine picked from thier office as i was sceptical of delay since i didnt get the payment ack receipt either..


----------



## ShrutiR

sydneydreams said:


> Hi shruti
> 
> when did you post your documents and when did they ack.


Docs reached them on 1st Oct 12 as per courier, but i received akcmt only on 31st Oct 12. Then till today was 16 weeks 2 days.


----------



## ShrutiR

Devang said:


> Hey Shruti,
> I am from mumbai.... Manager in bpo..... Whats yours like


I manage a Contact center team in an IT company..


----------



## roninquick

Devang said:


> Hey Shruti,
> I am from mumbai.... Manager in bpo..... Whats yours like



will b in mumbai on next thursday..which bpo u with??


----------



## Devang

I work for Serco what about you


----------



## roninquick

Devang said:


> I work for Serco what about you


m with Airtel..i manage the contact experience for pb,har,hp & jk..


----------



## ShrutiR

roninquick said:


> they send it through regular post...unless u've opted for speed post while applying..i got mine picked from thier office as i was sceptical of delay since i didnt get the payment ack receipt either..


So Ronin, seems like you have your assesment results? What stage of application are you at? Are you thru the EOI?


----------



## roninquick

ShrutiR said:


> So Ronin, seems like you have your assesment results? What stage of application are you at? Are you thru the EOI?


yes i have got the positive assessment..submitted EOI on 30th jan & applied for ACT SS on 4th feb..


----------



## ShrutiR

roninquick said:


> yes i have got the positive assessment..submitted EOI on 30th jan & applied for ACT SS on 4th feb..


Cool...So you did both EOI as well as SS thru the ACT site? Can you let me know what doc did you submit for ACT SS?


----------



## roninquick

ShrutiR said:


> Cool...So you did both EOI as well as SS thru the ACT site? Can you let me know what doc did you submit for ACT SS?


EOI through skillselect..SS through ACT site..
i have uploaded the below documents..
1. Passport copy
2. Vetassess assessment
3. IELTS result card
4. Employment refrence
5. CV
6. Employment oppertunities
7. Financial capacity
8. Commitment Statement
9. EOI details


----------



## ShrutiR

roninquick said:


> EOI through skillselect..SS through ACT site..
> i have uploaded the below documents..
> 1. Passport copy
> 2. Vetassess assessment
> 3. IELTS result card
> 4. Employment refrence
> 5. CV
> 6. Employment oppertunities
> 7. Financial capacity
> 8. Commitment Statement
> 9. EOI details


Thanks that was indeed helpful!


----------



## roninquick

ShrutiR said:


> Thanks that was indeed helpful!


which skillset u applied for..149211 or 149212??


----------



## ShrutiR

roninquick said:


> which skillset u applied for..149211 or 149212??


149211..how abt you? Also wanted to check what document did you use for Employment refrence?


----------



## roninquick

ShrutiR said:


> 149211..how abt you? Also wanted to check what document did you use for Employment refrence?


mine is 149212...i simply wrote 3 lines about the research i did on jobs available in ACT, the sites i reffered..and then pasted job abvertisement links on the same page..then pasted the snapshot of complete advt in the following pages..


----------



## ShrutiR

roninquick said:


> mine is 149212...i simply wrote 3 lines about the research i did on jobs available in ACT, the sites i reffered..and then pasted job abvertisement links on the same page..then pasted the snapshot of complete advt in the following pages..


Thanks but was that not employment opportunities? I was referring to current employment related reference, that goes with CV? I mean we wont have experience letters since we are in employment still, so what are the other options?


----------



## roninquick

ShrutiR said:


> Thanks but was that not employment opportunities? I was referring to current employment related reference, that goes with CV? I mean we wont have experience letters since we are in employment still, so what are the other options?


oops..the same documents i sent to vetassess...from current & previous organization..


----------



## ShrutiR

roninquick said:


> oops..the same documents i sent to vetassess...from current & previous organization..


Oh great!! that saves some time!


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Devang said:


> Hey Shruti,
> I am from mumbai.... Manager in bpo..... Whats yours like


Hi friends, 

I think we are on same boat... I'm also BPO MANAGER too and waiting for the courier from Vetsssess. Fingers Crossed 

Vamshi..


----------



## homeme

Mine is still pending...sent them second reminder on 20th feb but no response yet...just waiting...
Date of rcvd documents 23rd oct...
reply of status progress on 21st Jan...
Online status shows the same msg from 1st day only of "documents received and under processing"....


----------



## Devang

Hey vamshi,
Which company you work for and what process


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Devang said:


> Hey vamshi,
> Which company you work for and what process


I'm working with Mphasis and IT Helpdesk. My Vetassess results on the way via Australia international post.. Little nervous...


----------



## sydneydreams

hey guys any new news apart from the bpo industry.....


----------



## ltrifonov

Mates,

my online VETASSESS status shows:


> Skills Assessment: N/A
> Points Test: Completed (Your detailed points test result will be sent by post)
> 
> (Please note the assessment status is automatically generated. Please wait until you receive your official assessment outcome letter to confirm your results.)


So, my point test advice is completed in 7 weeks !

However, I have to wait for post to deliver my documents, and will not know the outcome until then...


----------



## sandy4aus

Hi Vamshi.

I am in the process of submitting through vetassess. I have been working with my current employer for 6 months now. Obviously, I dont want my current employer to know about my PR. I am afraid that during assessment, the vetassess committee would contact them :-(

Can you pls share me whether you got any calls for verification purpose ?

Thanks, Sandy. 


Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today morning I saw the status of Vetassess changed to completed.. Any idea how much time does it take to know the points or complete results.
> 
> Documents rec'd : 10-Jan-13
> Points test Completed : 18-Feb-13
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vamshi


----------



## sydneydreams

Hi guys

I have a doubt.is getting points test done mandatory
.if i have my skill assessed as positive and got an invite for my eoi
Do i also need points along with that


----------



## Devang

My info on vetassess is still the same


----------



## ltrifonov

sydneydreams said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a doubt.is getting points test done mandatory
> .if i have my skill assessed as positive and got an invite for my eoi
> Do i also need points along with that


Only in case when your education is in different field from your work experience.
In my case, I'm a Civil Engineer, but my work experience is in ICT.
Hence, my assessing authority, ACS, is unable to access my education.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

sdevasani said:


> Hi Vamshi.
> 
> I am in the process of submitting through vetassess. I have been working with my current employer for 6 months now. Obviously, I dont want my current employer to know about my PR. I am afraid that during assessment, the vetassess committee would contact them :-(
> 
> Can you pls share me whether you got any calls for verification purpose ?
> 
> Thanks, Sandy.


Hi Sandy, as per my info. No one either my previous or current manager got call from Vetassess. However it's always better not to show gap with experience. All the best.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:yet to attend(9-Mar'13)|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## homeme

Today received a call from VETASSESS regarding verification of my Occupation...my accountant too received a call from them 2 days back....Hope positive assessment should come soon....fingers crossed


----------



## homeme

Hi there everyone,

I know it is a bit out of the way query....i thought anyone might know this...

I want to ask can an eligible relative sponsor for any occupation from CSOL Schedule 1 as well as Schedule 2 or it has some other criteria...

There is some kind of confusion which has come up that an eligible relative can only sponsor for occupations listed in schedule 1 not for occupation in schedule 2

But i havn't anything like this written anywhere on DIAC or i might missed it...
Can anyone tell about it ?


----------



## aman86

Dear Homeme,

So far as I know you can apply for relative sponsorship only if your occupation is listed on Sol 1. For CSOl you can only apply if you have state sponsorship or employer sponsorship.

aman


----------



## homeme

Hi,

Finally today online status shows Successful Skill assessment by VETASSESS and completed points test advice and sent the detailed result by post.

Now, question arises of sponsorship my eligible relative is not able to sponsor me as Homoeopath occupation is in Schedule 2 list of CSOL and at the time it not on the state nomination list of any of the state.

But my points comes out to be 65+ and the most related occupation NATUROPATH is listed in south australia nomination list in High availability. 

What could be my options ?
Can I apply on points based and ask for state nomination even if my occupation is not on the State List ?


----------



## Devang

Hey Homeme,
When were your documents received by vetassess


----------



## homeme

It were received on 23rd oct'12

if you have idea about my above query kindly guide me for it....


----------



## sajeesh salim

Hi Vamshi Bro,

i just wanna check with you about one issue that i have been facing,

I have applied for my skilled assessment to vetassess via agent, now the problem is i cant check muy status online because the application was submitted through agent portal.Is there any way to get my username and password to access my application status.I have checked with my agent about this and they said could not reveal the password and ID.If you could help me,it will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Vamshi4happy

sajeesh salim said:


> Hi Vamshi Bro,
> 
> i just wanna check with you about one issue that i have been facing,
> 
> I have applied for my skilled assessment to vetassess via agent, now the problem is i cant check muy status online because the application was submitted through agent portal.Is there any way to get my username and password to access my application status.I have checked with my agent about this and they said could not reveal the password and ID.If you could help me,it will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Salim, 

I checked with Vetassess website, however, there is no such option that you can directly check the status if the agency lodged your application. I'm sorry to say but only option is to ping your agent every day to check the status.


----------



## Devang

I am trying to access vetassess but site isn't working is it tger same with others


----------



## bjtamuli

Hi Devang,

VETASSESS website is working.. I tried just now. Also, I have got another status saying 'Documents Checked'.

https://www1.skillassess.com/Skilla...sionid=e230e20592780f0c19e93312e5056c2c6b71TR


----------



## bjtamuli

Status	Description 

Your application record/form and supporting documents have been received and is currently being processed. If VETASSESS require any further documentation in order to proceed with this application you will be notified. 

Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)

Bhaskar


----------



## sydneydreams

No news of any postive skill assessment since past few days.
Also guys please note that skill points test is completly diff from skill
Assessment as their processing times differ. Any nov applicants who got any updates.


----------



## nectar_s

sydneydreams said:


> No news of any postive skill assessment since past few days.
> Also guys please note that skill points test is completly diff from skill
> Assessment as their processing times differ. Any nov applicants who got any updates.


even i am waiting ...no further updates from vetassess..


----------



## Vamshi4happy

My points test assessment got completed by 18thFeb, however still I didn't receive post from Vetassess, though they posted it on 19th Feb. Waiting for the letter... Fingers crossed.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:yet to attend(9-Mar'13)|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## roninquick

Vamshi4happy said:


> My points test assessment got completed by 18thFeb, however still I didn't receive post from Vetassess, though they posted it on 19th Feb. Waiting for the letter... Fingers crossed.
> 
> ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:yet to attend(9-Mar'13)|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


Dear Vamshi,
would suggest if u can arrange to pick ur assessment result from vetassess..ask some friend or relative to pick & courier to u...mine was completed on 11th jan and was sent on 12th jan..yet not received..got the copy picked on 22nd jan..


----------



## Vamshi4happy

roninquick said:


> Dear Vamshi,
> would suggest if u can arrange to pick ur assessment result from vetassess..ask some friend or relative to pick & courier to u...mine was completed on 11th jan and was sent on 12th jan..yet not received..got the copy picked on 22nd jan..


Thank you friend for d suggestion, I'll try in that line. Also, I'm looking for fax option, where they can fax me the copy directly.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:yet to attend(9-Mar'13)|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## roninquick

Vamshi4happy said:


> Thank you friend for d suggestion, I'll try in that line. Also, I'm looking for fax option, where they can fax me the copy directly.
> 
> ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:yet to attend(9-Mar'13)|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


i had tried that as well..but u know one of the documents carry ur picture on it & it is never clear via fax...give it a try..it may work for u..


----------



## bjtamuli

Guys,

I have got this email notification (also under status in VETASSESS website) today morning...

Skills Assessment: Positive (Your assessment result is SUCCESSFUL. Your detailed assessment result will be sent by post) 
Points Test: N/A 

(Please note the assessment status is automatically generated. Please wait until you receive your official assessment outcome letter to confirm your results.)

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Tans

Hi All,

I'm badly in need of help.

I did my mechanical engineering and 7+ years of experience in software field and I applied to ACS under Business Analyst occupation. Luckily, I got the result today and it is positive. However, it doesn't mention my mechanical engineering degree.

Do I need to go via VETASSESS now? I am little confused when I have to go via VETASSESS?

What is the exact procedure?

Is it compulsory to have VETASSESS before submitting EOI?

Can any one please help me out?

I'm totally confused. I was not knowing about VETASSESS and I was just waiting for ACS result. I could have applied for this as well, if I had known this before :-(

Thanks,
Tans


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Yahooo!!! I got Vetassess assessment result via post after 10 days waiting. It's turned out +ve. Also observed that ACS & Vetassess results looks almost similar. Thank you all.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:yet to attend(9-Mar'13)|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## Devang

Congrats


----------



## ltrifonov

Vamshi4happy said:


> Yahooo!!! I got Vetassess assessment result via post after 10 days waiting. It's turned out +ve. Also observed that ACS & Vetassess results looks almost similar. Thank you all.
> 
> ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:yet to attend(9-Mar'13)|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone



Congrats mate!
I'm waiting for my documents too, sent Feb 20th.
Hope to receive my package in 2 days as well as you.


----------



## bjtamuli

Congrats Vamsihappy. I heard from my consultant that- if VETASSESS do not consider 5 yrs of my experience for the skill I applied, I would need to go through Point Test by paying 150 AUD and wait for another 15-30 days after applying. I wish VETASSES did consider 5 yrs and can't wait to receive the post. Their email this morning said they already sent my post today.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sydneydreams

Hey guys.finally got the good news . 
Docs submitted 4th nov
Occupation financial investment advisor
Positive assessment 6th march.
I had sent a enquiry mail on friday.


----------



## nectar_s

Congrats to all of you .. on ur positive outcome


----------



## Devang

Congrats


----------



## bjtamuli

Congrats!

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, IELTS OB:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, Waiting for post to arrive.


----------



## khanash

guys could u help me out.....i sent my docs by post and they reached thr in 20th of feb but they havent given me any email of acknowledgement ....do u think i shoul email them and ask for my reciept of documents.....


----------



## roninquick

khanash said:


> guys could u help me out.....i sent my docs by post and they reached thr in 20th of feb but they havent given me any email of acknowledgement ....do u think i shoul email them and ask for my reciept of documents.....


check the vetassess website..they must have updated the status with "documents received" against ur application number..


----------



## nectar_s

khanash said:


> guys could u help me out.....i sent my docs by post and they reached thr in 20th of feb but they havent given me any email of acknowledgement ....do u think i shoul email them and ask for my reciept of documents.....



from my experience, you should give a ring and confirm on the status. eventhough i got the courier information as received from Vetassess back office , but the status was showing not received, later on they said document is missing, and atlast they traced out . better on the safer side get confirmation from them


----------



## khanash

nectar_s said:


> from my experience, you should give a ring and confirm on the status. eventhough i got the courier information as received from Vetassess back office , but the status was showing not received, later on they said document is missing, and atlast they traced out . better on the safer side get confirmation from them


did u apply online.....i got my reciept of the payment by vetasses through mail taday......but i dont have any login id......how do u check ur status online???


----------



## nectar_s

i believe if u apply ie. if you make payment online.. you would get login id and password to check ur status . i made in that way


----------



## Devang

Any luck on vetassess any one????????


----------



## bjtamuli

Vamshi4happy said:


> Yahooo!!! I got Vetassess assessment result via post after 10 days waiting. It's turned out +ve. Also observed that ACS & Vetassess results looks almost similar. Thank you all.
> 
> ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| Vetassess:Appl. Rec'd.(10-Jan'13)-completed(18-Feb'13)|IELTS:yet to attend(9-Mar'13)|. Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


Hi Vamsihappy,

Did you receive the post by 28th (with 10 days waiting) from VETASSES? And any ways to track it? Does that come through India Post?

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, IELTS OB:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, Waiting for post to arrive.


----------



## ltrifonov

Today finally my documents arrived to me.
Sent by Express post international (not trackable outside Australia) on Feb 21th.

My points test advice is positive  
My Masters degree in civil engineering from Bulgaria is assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree, which is enough for my 15 points for education.

Good luck to all!


----------



## bjtamuli

ltrifonov said:


> Today finally my documents arrived to me.
> Sent by Express post international (not trackable outside Australia) on Feb 21th.
> 
> My points test advice is positive
> My Masters degree in civil engineering from Bulgaria is assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree, which is enough for my 15 points for education.
> 
> Good luck to all!


Congrats.. So you got them in total of 17 days since it was shipped? Which was the local vendor that delivered you the post?

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, IELTS OB:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, Waiting for post to arrive.


----------



## anu87

I received confirmation from vetassess on 9th jan 2013. When can I expect the outcome of skill assessment? They have not asked any doc from me.. Thanks


----------



## Jagz

Anyone who submitted Application in Jan and received vetassess result ????


----------



## bjtamuli

anu87 said:


> I received confirmation from vetassess on 9th jan 2013. When can I expect the outcome of skill assessment? They have not asked any doc from me.. Thanks


Hi Anu,
It depends on skill basically. For my skill code they took almost 3 months (inclusive of 2 weeks off during Christmas).

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, IELTS OB:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, Waiting for post to arrive.


----------



## bubbe2005

my brother will be submitting his Vetassess application....currently what are their processing times???? does it state on their website? what do you get first the ack receipt email and then an approved email???

this is not for me, this is for my brother.

thanks


----------



## Devang

Even my documents were received on 9th jan applied for 149211


----------



## khanash

Jagz said:


> Anyone who submitted Application in Jan and received vetassess result ????


my docs reached vetasses on 20th jan and i recieved their acknowledgement letter of the receipt of payment on 5th march......no docs requested whatsoever.....:ranger:


----------



## Jagz

khanash said:


> my docs reached vetasses on 20th jan and i recieved their acknowledgement letter of the receipt of payment on 5th march......no docs requested whatsoever.....:ranger:


My documents were received on 15th Jan and it shows following msg...

"Your application record/form and supporting documents have been received and is currently being processed. If VETASSESS require any further documentation in order to proceed with this application you will be notified."

I guess they take at least 8 weeks to respond.... 
hope we get positive result soon


----------



## Devang

Mine is also still the same and its been more than 8 weeks now


----------



## khanash

guys help required.......as i told u i recieved reciept of acknowledgement of payment on 5 th march but nothing on email so i decided to send an enquiry email ti vetasses .....but this is the mail i got.....the email address that i wrote on application was the same that i sent an enquiry mail with than why have i recieved this reply...is it generic or something to worry about.....do applications by post recieve any email or just reciept and result.....i just cant figure it out... please read the email from vetasses below:


Unfortunately we are unable to discuss this case with you as the email address used does not appear on the list of authorised contact details.



If you wish to have this email added to the contact list, VETASSESS requires a SRG06 Change of Application Details request form (PDF – 42Kb), to be filled out and signed by the applicant. This form can be sent via post, fax or as a scanned attachment to an email as we require the signature of the applicant/agent.



Once the form is received, your file will be updated and we will be able to discuss the case with you.



Alternatively, you can resend your email from the authorised email address on the application form to [email protected]



If you need further assistance, please contact us again at [email protected]



Regards,


----------



## khanash

Jagz said:


> My documents were received on 15th Jan and it shows following msg...
> 
> "Your application record/form and supporting documents have been received and is currently being processed. If VETASSESS require any further documentation in order to proceed with this application you will be notified."
> 
> I guess they take at least 8 weeks to respond....
> hope we get positive result soon


did u apply online or through mail....i think the posted application are not contacted by email.....and u u cant even check the status of ur application online....


----------



## bubbe2005

no one responds??

my brother will be submitting his Vetassess application....currently what are their processing times???? does it state on their website? what do you get first the ack receipt email and then an approved email???

this is not for me, this is for my brother.

thanks


----------



## Jagz

khanash said:


> did u apply online or through mail....i think the posted application are not contacted by email.....and u u cant even check the status of ur application online....


I applied online... I have no idea, If you can login and check status but online applicants can and it usually shows very standard msgs.

I just wonder If you are sending email by same email id.. you entered in contact details section of application....


----------



## Jagz

bubbe2005 said:


> no one responds??
> 
> my brother will be submitting his Vetassess application....currently what are their processing times???? does it state on their website? what do you get first the ack receipt email and then an approved email???
> 
> this is not for me, this is for my brother.
> 
> thanks


Hi bubbe,

Excerpts from FAQ section of Vetassess site regarding processing time ..
"31. How long will the assessment take?
Skilled Graduate Visa (485) 
Please note that the processing time for a qualifications only assessment (485 visas) is approximately 8-10 weeks once all documents required for assessment have been received by VETASSESS. Some cases may take longer depending on the complexity level of the case.

GSM/ ENSOL/ State Sponsored visa 
If you apply for a full skills assessment to SRGO, the approximate time for assessment is 10-12 weeks once all documents required for assessment have been received by VETASSESS. Some cases may take longer depending on the complexity level of the case. If you have a full skills Assessment which is now urgent due to your visa expiring or upcoming birthday, please submit an urgency request form and we will attempt to meet your deadline. Upcoming migration changes and potential State/Territory Sponsorship changes are not usually sufficient for an application to be processed urgently."

you can also check @ Frequently asked questions (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

I applied online and received two mails till now 
1. An acknowledgement mail of application submission
2. An acknowledgement mail when they received my documents

hoping to receive another mail with result outcome...


----------



## bjtamuli

I received the post Today (sent by VETASSES on 5th March) and seems to be successful. Need to check with my consultant if Point Test will be needed. Will keep you guys posted with any progress..

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, IELTS OB:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, Waiting for post to arrive.


----------



## bubbe2005

what the difference between the POINTS TEST? and the main skills assessment?? and how does one know if the points test is needed or not?!?!!?

my brother will be assessed for ICT sales rep.


----------



## nectar_s

bubbe2005 said:


> what the difference between the POINTS TEST? and the main skills assessment?? and how does one know if the points test is needed or not?!?!!?
> 
> my brother will be assessed for ICT sales rep.



Skill assessment -it is you are getting assessed by assessing authority that your qualification or experience is relevant for the filed you are filing your case

Points test - if you are claiming points for qualification / experience - say 20 points. then Australian immigration board requires a letter from assessing board (Vetassess or acs or cpa ) to give in writing that you are eligible to claim points on that criteria


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Hi friends,

Just wanted to check as on date. I mean i have applied for Vet.. in last week of Dec'12 but no response as of now. 

Please suggest incase some of you have recently got any kind of reply..

pkaps


----------



## khanash

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just wanted to check as on date. I mean i have applied for Vet.. in last week of Dec'12 but no response as of now.
> 
> Please suggest incase some of you have recently got any kind of reply..
> 
> pkaps


did u apply online or paperbased application...mine was paper based and according to tracker it reached thr on 20th feb...i recieved reciept of payment on 5march.


----------



## Devang

Mine was online, documents reached on 9th jan still nothing :-(


----------



## khanash

nectar_s said:


> Skill assessment -it is you are getting assessed by assessing authority that your qualification or experience is relevant for the filed you are filing your case
> 
> Points test - if you are claiming points for qualification / experience - say 20 points. then Australian immigration board requires a letter from assessing board (Vetassess or acs or cpa ) to give in writing that you are eligible to claim points on that criteria


but is points test required by everyone.....or vetasses advises that u have to have points test


----------



## bubbe2005

nectar_s said:


> Skill assessment -it is you are getting assessed by assessing authority that your qualification or experience is relevant for the filed you are filing your case
> 
> *Points test - if you are claiming points for qualification / experience - say 20 points. then Australian immigration board requires a letter from assessing board (Vetassess or acs or cpa ) to give in writing that you are eligible to claim points on that criteria*


okay, so how do we know if my brother NEEDS a points test? his ICT sales experience comes from UK/China and most recently Aus.


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> Skill assessment -it is you are getting assessed by assessing authority that your qualification or experience is relevant for the filed you are filing your case
> 
> Points test - if you are claiming points for qualification / experience - say 20 points. then Australian immigration board requires a letter from assessing board (Vetassess or acs or cpa ) to give in writing that you are eligible to claim points on that criteria


Hi Nectar,
Today i heard from my visa consultant that i would need to go through 'Point Test' as Vetassess assessed only 4 years 6 months of my employment and i won't be able to get required points (i think 15) if my employment is assessed for less than 5 years. I am not sure but still wanted to confirm here. If you want i can send you a scan copy of my assessment result if that helps to understand.

Regards,
Bhaskar


----------



## khanash

Devang said:


> Mine was online, documents reached on 9th jan still nothing :-(


vetasses says the processing time varies from 10 to 12 weeks.....you must expect ur results soon....goodluck


----------



## Devang

Keeping my fingers crossed... Lot of anxiety


----------



## Jagz

Devang said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed... Lot of anxiety


same here ...
but I am also worried about my IELTS result ..expecting to receive result on 22nd ....
I require 7 each


----------



## Devang

All the best....I already gave my Ielts in jan


----------



## Jagz

Devang said:


> All the best....I already gave my Ielts in jan


Thanks and Congrats for Ielts ...
If u don't mind ...can u share ur ielts exam experience n score ???

I had exam on 10th 
Reading : V good
Listening: All was good but messed up Layout section 
Speaking : good... at least part 2 was v good
Writing: ok ok... gave too much time on Letter, so was not left with enough time to revisit my essay.

hearing from other applicants experience, who were retaking test ...getting 7 each is very difficult ... 

I wish I don't have to reappear


----------



## Jagz

Jagz said:


> Thanks and Congrats for Ielts ...
> If u don't mind ...can u share ur ielts exam experience n score ???
> 
> I had exam on 10th
> Reading : V good
> Listening: All was good but messed up Layout section
> Speaking : good... at least part 2 was v good
> Writing: ok ok... gave too much time on Letter, so was not left with enough time to revisit my essay.
> 
> hearing from other applicants experience, who were retaking test ...getting 7 each is very difficult ...
> 
> I wish I don't have to reappear


Sorry my exam was on 9th march


----------



## YorkieFamily

My VETASSESS took exactly 12 weeks and I thought it all seemed quite simple.


----------



## Jagz

YorkieFamily said:


> My VETASSESS took exactly 12 weeks and I thought it all seemed quite simple.


Its just over 8 weeks. guess I shud expect result by early April ..
I think in dis forum there are not many ppl applying for Vetassess as compared to ACS..


----------



## Devang

My Ielts experience was good scored speaking & listening 7.5, writing & reading 7........ Not many people apply for vetassess I agree...... Mine is also just over 8 weeks now so expecting results soon...... Crossing my fingers


----------



## sajeesh salim

i have applied to vetassess on february 18..still waiting...


----------



## Devang

Can you give details on the job code you applied for


----------



## sajeesh salim

it was safety inspector 312611


----------



## sajeesh salim

but i cant check the status of my application.Because it was submitted through agent portal.when i ask to agent about application, she said the document was recieved on 18th of feb..still i need to wait for four weeks, i guess


----------



## Jagz

YorkieFamily said:


> My VETASSESS took exactly 12 weeks and I thought it all seemed quite simple.


Hi Yorkie ..

What was your job code ??
Did your employers receive verification call n If yes , what were they asked ...
I hope they don't ask much abt roles n responsibilities part... 
I wonder If my manager (2005) will be able to give details... 

Thanks,
Jagz


----------



## Devang

Any news yet


----------



## Devang

Any kuch guys so far


----------



## Jagz

Nothing @ my end ..
I am expecting my result in early April. Guess they are not giving result before 12 weeks.
Do you know anyone who applied this year and received response from vetassess ???


----------



## Devang

There was some one I read about docs received on 10th jan and positive received by mail on 5 mar


----------



## sajeesh salim

already finished one month......................


----------



## Jagz

sajeesh salim said:


> already finished one month......................


R you getting your assessment done from Vetassess??


----------



## Devang

Yup my documents received on 9th jan more than 10 weeks now


----------



## khanash

devang and others...have u checked ur online status.....wat does it say...ive read in others that when the results r abt to come it changes, like my acknowledgement shows 25th feb recieving and below on status it says something like ur docs have been recieved and r being processed if we require further docs we will contact.
plz share what is written in ur statuses,


----------



## Devang

Same thing docs received gives date and then application is in process if required would contact you..... Further docs required none


----------



## Jagz

mine too!!!


----------



## Jagz

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just wanted to check as on date. I mean i have applied for Vet.. in last week of Dec'12 but no response as of now.
> 
> Please suggest incase some of you have recently got any kind of reply..
> 
> pkaps


Hi Puneet,

Its more than 12 weeks for you...
Have u received ur result ???


----------



## sajeesh salim

Jagz said:


> R you getting your assessment done from Vetassess??


yes......................


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Hi Jagz,

No replies yet...


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Jagz,


which city in India you belong to. you can send me PM with your contact info if possible..


----------



## Jagz

kapoorpuneet said:


> Jagz,
> 
> 
> which city in India you belong to. you can send me PM with your contact info if possible..


Hi Puneet ...

I am from Delhi NCR.. Have you contacted Vetassess regarding you application status as its over 12 weeks ???

Jagz


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Hi Jagz,

Not able to contact as this is through consultant. I also belong to Delhi. 

please guide me on how to do PM on this site. not able to see any option for PM. 

Puneet


----------



## Jagz

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi Jagz,
> 
> Not able to contact as this is through consultant. I also belong to Delhi.
> 
> please guide me on how to do PM on this site. not able to see any option for PM.
> 
> Puneet


Puneet,

I dont have ny idea ...

Jagz


----------



## sandy4aus

bjtamuli said:


> My job code: 224712, applying through Opulentuz. What abt you?


Hi. Mee to thro opulentuz. my job code is 212415, and applied for vetassess on 9mar2013.
Done with ur ielts ? 
Thanks, sandy.


----------



## sandy4aus

Devang said:


> Even my status states documents received on 9th, jan 2013.... Given my ielts already waiting for results


Hi devang, and jagz.
Did you ppl got the vetassess result ?

I had made the payment on 9Mar2013 
Payment Acknowledgement: 10Mar2013
Courier sent on : 10Mar2013
Documents Received Acknowldgement : 25Mar2013

My long wait starts now. Any one got the positive results. I would like to know if vetassess contact the employers for verification.
Thanks, Sandy.


----------



## Devang

Nothing yet this wait is killing me nothing changed on the website as well..... No call to my employer yet :-(


----------



## Ali33

Fedex noted that my documents were develivered on Friday, but I still haven't receveid notification about documents received, neither with email nor via Vetassess web portal...and Monday has also passed.
Is this usual?




sandy4aus said:


> Hi devang, and jagz.
> Did you ppl got the vetassess result ?
> 
> I had made the payment on 9Mar2013
> Payment Acknowledgement: 10Mar2013
> Courier sent on : 10Mar2013
> Documents Received Acknowldgement : 25Mar2013
> 
> My long wait starts now. Any one got the positive results. I would like to know if vetassess contact the employers for verification.
> Thanks, Sandy.


----------



## Jagz

my application status is still same ....
I haven't heard from any 2013 applicant who received result .

Jagz


----------



## Devang

Ya even if your documents are received it takes time to tag it to your file number


----------



## sandy4aus

Generally the number of applications will be huge for ACS right? Then why is vetassess taking so much time.
Hope your wait ends within few days. Good luck devang, jagz.
Thanks, Sandy.


----------



## k.emper

Gosh it took you 15 days to receive the acknowledgement for documents!!! I doubt Opulentuz might have couriered your documents on a later date then. 
It happened to me during my IRR when I was told that they dispatched the agreement (between me and Opulentus) to my address, but when I cross checked with them it was actually still lying with their courier person. 

For me:
Payment made on 31st Jan 2013
Payment acknowledged on 1st Feb 2013
Documents received acknowledgement on 7th Feb 2013.

And yes I am still waiting for the assessment to complete.



sandy4aus said:


> Hi devang, and jagz.
> Did you ppl got the vetassess result ?
> 
> I had made the payment on 9Mar2013
> Payment Acknowledgement: 10Mar2013
> Courier sent on : 10Mar2013
> Documents Received Acknowldgement : 25Mar2013
> 
> My long wait starts now. Any one got the positive results. I would like to know if vetassess contact the employers for verification.
> Thanks, Sandy.


----------



## Ali33

Devang said:


> Ya even if your documents are received it takes time to tag it to your file number


WOW, these people are seriously understaffed. 
4 months to have assessment is just too much.


----------



## k.emper

I think its actually 3 months. As far as I am aware, if you do not receive your assessment result by the end of 3 months then you can shoot a query to them.



Ali33 said:


> WOW, these people are seriously understaffed.
> 4 months to have assessment is just too much.


----------



## Ali33

k.emper said:


> I think its actually 3 months. As far as I am aware, if you do not receive your assessment result by the end of 3 months then you can shoot a query to them.


I see...even 3 months is too much...but what can we do...lets put together some patience then.


----------



## Jagz

k.emper said:


> Gosh it took you 15 days to receive the acknowledgement for documents!!! I doubt Opulentuz might have couriered your documents on a later date then.
> It happened to me during my IRR when I was told that they dispatched the agreement (between me and Opulentus) to my address, but when I cross checked with them it was actually still lying with their courier person.
> 
> For me:
> Payment made on 31st Jan 2013
> Payment acknowledged on 1st Feb 2013
> Documents received acknowledgement on 7th Feb 2013.
> 
> And yes I am still waiting for the assessment to complete.


Hi k.emper,

I understand you already have skill assessed through ACS. 
Can you pls share why do u need assessment from Vetassess?

Jagz


----------



## k.emper

Hey Jagz,
I have a major in Mechanical Engineering, but I am working as a IT Professional. Because my academic qualification doesn't match with the category under which I am applying (Software Engineer), I have been advised by my immigration agent to get the assessment done by VETASSESS too. 
Do you say its not required?




Jagz said:


> Hi k.emper,
> 
> I understand you already have skill assessed through ACS.
> Can you pls share why do u need assessment from Vetassess?
> 
> Jagz


----------



## Jagz

k.emper said:


> Hey Jagz,
> I have a major in Mechanical Engineering, but I am working as a IT Professional. Because my academic qualification doesn't match with the category under which I am applying (Software Engineer), I have been advised by my immigration agent to get the assessment done by VETASSESS too.
> Do you say its not required?


No ... I was just wondering why u applied for two assessing authorities...
now I understand you need ur education assessed thru Vetassess...
wish u all d best 

Jagz


----------



## sandy4aus

yes k.emper. These ppl dont have any clue. I need to follow up n number of times. You dont beleive me if I say that my initial process of collecting and submitting the docs to them hapnd in Jan end. And they take there own time to screen the docs, and approve it :-(.
Thanks, sandy.


k.emper said:


> Gosh it took you 15 days to receive the acknowledgement for documents!!! I doubt Opulentuz might have couriered your documents on a later date then.
> It happened to me during my IRR when I was told that they dispatched the agreement (between me and Opulentus) to my address, but when I cross checked with them it was actually still lying with their courier person.
> 
> For me:
> Payment made on 31st Jan 2013
> Payment acknowledged on 1st Feb 2013
> Documents received acknowledgement on 7th Feb 2013.
> 
> And yes I am still waiting for the assessment to complete.


----------



## k.emper

Thank you. Good luck to you too 


Jagz said:


> No ... I was just wondering why u applied for two assessing authorities...
> now I understand you need ur education assessed thru Vetassess...
> wish u all d best
> 
> Jagz


----------



## k.emper

hmm..atleast they have been prompt with screening my documents - I kept following up with them every day. 
How is your IELTS preparation shaping up. The PDF you provided me for "writing task 2" is really helping - thanks a lot for that.




sandy4aus said:


> yes k.emper. These ppl dont have any clue. I need to follow up n number of times. You dont beleive me if I say that my initial process of collecting and submitting the docs to them hapnd in Jan end. And they take there own time to screen the docs, and approve it :-(.
> Thanks, sandy.


----------



## sandy4aus

k.emper said:


> hmm..atleast they have been prompt with screening my documents - I kept following up with them every day.
> How is your IELTS preparation shaping up. The PDF you provided me for "writing task 2" is really helping - thanks a lot for that.


IELTS on 6April. Completed most of the exercise for reading / listening from the IDP and BC materials. Writing, Speaking , yet to start.
How was your speaking and writing at your first attempt? Would be great if you could share the discussion, if you remember.
Thanks, Sandy.


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Hi Nectar,

Just wanted to check when have you submitted the file to vet.. 
and where are you from in India. 

Puneet


----------



## k.emper

sandy4aus said:


> IELTS on 6April. Completed most of the exercise for reading / listening from the IDP and BC materials. Writing, Speaking , yet to start.
> How was your speaking and writing at your first attempt? Would be great if you could share the discussion, if you remember.
> Thanks, Sandy.


Hey Sandy,

I find the BC material to be a bit tougher when compared to the IDP one. It was rather long time since I took my test. So I will try to capture whatever I could still remember.
*SPEAKING:*
Though I was a bit nervous, I kept telling myself that I can do well. When I was called into a room for the test to begin, I found a lady in her 30s who welcomed me in with a pleasant smile. She asked me to take a seat and started the test with general questions 
1) What is your name? 
2) What may I call you? 
3) Where are you from? 
_told her my native and added the location and a two sentence description about the city eg., its a lovely place with beautiful beaches_
4) Do you work or Study? 
_told her that I work with <company name, whether its a MNC, location>. My designation in the company is <designation> and <high level activities I do daily>_
5) Where do you live? 
_I live in a place called <place name> about <distance eg., 10km> from here_
6) Do you live in a flat or a individual house? 
_I live in a flat in a 4 storied apartment. It has two bedrooms, a living room and a kitchen. And there is a lovely view of a near by lake from the balcony with pleasant breeze. In the evenings especially the lake looks simply stunning with all the lights reflecting on the water_
7) Where do you prefer to live - in a flat or a villa? 
_Villa definetely. Added reasons_
8) What part of the day do you like? 
_I love the evenings because that is the time I get to relax after a hard day toil at work, spend some time with my family or friends and share some light moments, and play some video games on my laptop which I really enjoy_
I wasnt nervous any more once my Part I of the test finished.

Then the part II of the exam started where I was given a topic to talk upon for 2 minutes. The topic I got was "Describe a special meal you recently had that you thoroughly enjoyed, and describe why it was special"
_I made up a story for this. I told her that the special meal I had recently was at the lunch party with my girl friend. I then described about the different dishes that were served for starters, main course and desert and added that the food tasted very delicious. To describe why it was a special meal, I said it was my gfs bday and also the day we got engaged_

The part III of the exam is an extension of the topic I got in Part II.
1) What kind of food do you like? 
_mention at least 3 to 4 varieties of food and then tell about the one you like the most with a reason if possible_
2) Do you think the habit of fast foods have an affect on health? 
_yes definetely the fastfoods can ruin our health. Firstly, I think the kind of oil they use is quite cheap with full of cholestrol, and secondly the spices they add, though are tasty, can potentially damage our digestive system in the long run if consumed on a regular basis_
3) What kind of diseases we may get with bad food habits? 
_consuming food that is rich in fat content can lead to obesity, etc etc_
4) What do you think about the food we import from foreign countries?
_I could not think about an answer for this question and I said: "We only import beverages from foreign countries, but I do not think we actually import any food. Do we?" When I posed a question back my examiner gave a very surprised, funny and friendly expression and said "dont we import their fruits? (laughs)" Now that I got the clue from her, I continued with my answer saying "Oh yeah, the fruits, I completely forgot about them (laughs). I think these days we import a lot of fruits which I only saw in books but never ate when I was a kid - I really like them; especially the plums and the pears. I think it is good as it gives us more options to eat." _
4) Now a days people do not seem to prefer to cook. What do you think is the reason?
_I agreed with her statement and gave the reason that the work culture these days has changed very much. Now a days people have more pressures and stress at work, and by the day ends they feel so tired that they wish they cook eat outside rather than cooking. Furthermore, eating out gives them more options to choose from._ From my answer she inferred that I prefer outside food to home-made one and started pulling my leg.

Overall my speaking test went very well, with a friendly discussion and occasional laughs. I had the smile on my face even after coming out of the exam room. 
*Tip:* 
If you need time to think about an answer you can use phrases like - "Well, that is a very good question, .....", "I have never really thought about it actually, but I think ...."
Also, if you want to eat time you may prefix your answer with the examiner's question 

*WRITING:*
Writing is where I got let down in my IELTS. Scored 6.5 in it, though I expected to score a 7. I cannot put what I wrote in my writing test over here , but can share the topics with you:
Task 1: "Write a letter to your professor in college asking for his reference for an application for a job that you aspire"
Task 2: "Who plays an important role in grooming a child as an eligible member of the soceity - the parents, or the members of the soceity?"
Now what I do not remember is whether this was a discussion essay or a opinion essay. You have to be very careful in understanding what type of essay you are being asked to write because if you write the wrong one, you will loose marks. 
I actually had a good feel after my writing test, but also have to add that back then I did not even know there is something called an "opinion essay". I suspect I might have got a opinion essay and I lost marks because I wrote a discussion essay.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## nectar_s

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi Nectar,
> 
> Just wanted to check when have you submitted the file to vet..
> and where are you from in India.
> 
> Puneet


Hi

I submitted during Dec 2012 and received confirmation on Jan 9th 2013 .. still now no update from vetassess. i am from blore


----------



## sandy4aus

Wow, you had a decent speaking test. I appreciate your thoughtfulness. I would have been a dud . 
Instead of appearing for retest, why cant you request for revaluation ? I heard that in case if your 0.5 less than actual in Speaking / Writing, your score can increase with it.

Good luck for your retest. When is it?

Thanks, Sandy.


k.emper said:


> Hey Sandy,
> 
> I find the BC material to be a bit tougher when compared to the IDP one. It was rather long time since I took my test. So I will try to capture whatever I could still remember.
> *SPEAKING:*
> Though I was a bit nervous, I kept telling myself that I can do well. When I was called into a room for the test to begin, I found a lady in her 30s who welcomed me in with a pleasant smile. She asked me to take a seat and started the test with general questions
> 1) What is your name?
> 2) What may I call you?
> 3) Where are you from?
> _told her my native and added the location and a two sentence description about the city eg., its a lovely place with beautiful beaches_
> 4) Do you work or Study?
> _told her that I work with <company name, whether its a MNC, location>. My designation in the company is <designation> and <high level activities I do daily>_
> 5) Where do you live?
> _I live in a place called <place name> about <distance eg., 10km> from here_
> 6) Do you live in a flat or a individual house?
> _I live in a flat in a 4 storied apartment. It has two bedrooms, a living room and a kitchen. And there is a lovely view of a near by lake from the balcony with pleasant breeze. In the evenings especially the lake looks simply stunning with all the lights reflecting on the water_
> 7) Where do you prefer to live - in a flat or a villa?
> _Villa definetely. Added reasons_
> 8) What part of the day do you like?
> _I love the evenings because that is the time I get to relax after a hard day toil at work, spend some time with my family or friends and share some light moments, and play some video games on my laptop which I really enjoy_
> I wasnt nervous any more once my Part I of the test finished.
> 
> Then the part II of the exam started where I was given a topic to talk upon for 2 minutes. The topic I got was "Describe a special meal you recently had that you thoroughly enjoyed, and describe why it was special"
> _I made up a story for this. I told her that the special meal I had recently was at the lunch party with my girl friend. I then described about the different dishes that were served for starters, main course and desert and added that the food tasted very delicious. To describe why it was a special meal, I said it was my gfs bday and also the day we got engaged_
> 
> The part III of the exam is an extension of the topic I got in Part II.
> 1) What kind of food do you like?
> _mention at least 3 to 4 varieties of food and then tell about the one you like the most with a reason if possible_
> 2) Do you think the habit of fast foods have an affect on health?
> _yes definetely the fastfoods can ruin our health. Firstly, I think the kind of oil they use is quite cheap with full of cholestrol, and secondly the spices they add, though are tasty, can potentially damage our digestive system in the long run if consumed on a regular basis_
> 3) What kind of diseases we may get with bad food habits?
> _consuming food that is rich in fat content can lead to obesity, etc etc_
> 4) What do you think about the food we import from foreign countries?
> _I could not think about an answer for this question and I said: "We only import beverages from foreign countries, but I do not think we actually import any food. Do we?" When I posed a question back my examiner gave a very surprised, funny and friendly expression and said "dont we import their fruits? (laughs)" Now that I got the clue from her, I continued with my answer saying "Oh yeah, the fruits, I completely forgot about them (laughs). I think these days we import a lot of fruits which I only saw in books but never ate when I was a kid - I really like them; especially the plums and the pears. I think it is good as it gives us more options to eat." _
> 4) Now a days people do not seem to prefer to cook. What do you think is the reason?
> _I agreed with her statement and gave the reason that the work culture these days has changed very much. Now a days people have more pressures and stress at work, and by the day ends they feel so tired that they wish they cook eat outside rather than cooking. Furthermore, eating out gives them more options to choose from._ From my answer she inferred that I prefer outside food to home-made one and started pulling my leg.
> 
> Overall my speaking test went very well, with a friendly discussion and occasional laughs. I had the smile on my face even after coming out of the exam room.
> *Tip:*
> If you need time to think about an answer you can use phrases like - "Well, that is a very good question, .....", "I have never really thought about it actually, but I think ...."
> Also, if you want to eat time you may prefix your answer with the examiner's question
> 
> *WRITING:*
> Writing is where I got let down in my IELTS. Scored 6.5 in it, though I expected to score a 7. I cannot put what I wrote in my writing test over here , but can share the topics with you:
> Task 1: "Write a letter to your professor in college asking for his reference for an application for a job that you aspire"
> Task 2: "Who plays an important role in grooming a child as an eligible member of the soceity - the parents, or the members of the soceity?"
> Now what I do not remember is whether this was a discussion essay or a opinion essay. You have to be very careful in understanding what type of essay you are being asked to write because if you write the wrong one, you will loose marks.
> I actually had a good feel after my writing test, but also have to add that back then I did not even know there is something called an "opinion essay". I suspect I might have got a opinion essay and I lost marks because I wrote a discussion essay.
> 
> Hope this helps you.


----------



## Devang

Same is my situation docs received on 9th jan till now no update


----------



## k.emper

You just need to speak something relevant to the question asked  and for most part of the speaking test I felt it as a friendly chat.

I did think about the revaluation, but decided against it because:
1) It costs almost 6500 INR, which will be a waste if my score do not increase
2) The posts in this forum were not very encouraging for a reval
3) I do not have the patience to wait for 2 months for the reval result 
4) Importantly, I am not sure whether I got a discussion essay or an opinion essay. Since I wrote a discussion essay, I thought I wouldn't get the 0.5 increase I need if the question asked for an opinion essay.

Thanks for your wishes - good luck to you too. I am retaking on 6th April too with IDP.



sandy4aus said:


> Wow, you had a decent speaking test. I appreciate your thoughtfulness. I would have been a dud .
> Instead of appearing for retest, why cant you request for revaluation ? I heard that in case if your 0.5 less than actual in Speaking / Writing, your score can increase with it.
> 
> Good luck for your retest. When is it?
> 
> Thanks, Sandy.


----------



## sandy4aus

Valid points. I need to start preparing for the test.
Good luck, Sandy.


k.emper said:


> You just need to speak something relevant to the question asked  and for most part of the speaking test I felt it as a friendly chat.
> 
> I did think about the revaluation, but decided against it because:
> 1) It costs almost 6500 INR, which will be a waste if my score do not increase
> 2) The posts in this forum were not very encouraging for a reval
> 3) I do not have the patience to wait for 2 months for the reval result
> 4) Importantly, I am not sure whether I got a discussion essay or an opinion essay. Since I wrote a discussion essay, I thought I wouldn't get the 0.5 increase I need if the question asked for an opinion essay.
> 
> Thanks for your wishes - good luck to you too. I am retaking on 6th April too with IDP.


----------



## k.emper

Whom are you taking the test with - IDP or BC?

As you might already know, most people find it difficult to score a 7 in Writing - So my advice would be to start your preparation for Writing asap 



sandy4aus said:


> Valid points. I need to start preparing for the test.
> Good luck, Sandy.


----------



## Ali33

My Vetassess message on Vetassess got updated today with this:

*Further documents required: None
*
Is this of any meaning or significance?


.


----------



## nectar_s

Ali33 said:


> My Vetassess message on Vetassess got updated today with this:
> 
> *Further documents required: None
> *
> Is this of any meaning or significance?
> 
> 
> .


the same message we are seeing for more than 2 months .. currently there is no requirement for further documents but later on, they emailed me saying that i can expect a delay in finalising the case as they need more investigation..

today i called up, but same answer need to wait 10-12 weeks or more longer..


----------



## Devang

Same thing is with me I have been mailing every alternate week but no progress for the last 3 months now dunno what to do


----------



## Ali33

nectar_s said:


> the same message we are seeing for more than 2 months .. currently there is no requirement for further documents but later on, they emailed me saying that i can expect a delay in finalising the case as they need more investigation..
> 
> today i called up, but same answer need to wait 10-12 weeks or more longer..


Dang...so its look like a brace for a long wait...


----------



## Devang

Yes in deed looks like I am in my 12th week and still waiting :-(


----------



## sandy4aus

I am going with IDP, Hyderabad, and what about you? Regarding Writing, I have written just a fHow essays and letters, may be 4 sets . How are you practicing for writing? I am going through the collected material.

Thanks, Sandy.



k.emper said:


> Whom are you taking the test with - IDP or BC?
> 
> As you might already know, most people find it difficult to score a 7 in Writing - So my advice would be to start your preparation for Writing asap


----------



## k.emper

Me too with IDP, Hyderabad. 

For Writing, I am mainly concentrating on Task2. First of all, we need to have an idea on a wide range of topics. So to improve my knowledge base, I am referring to the Writing Task 2 PDF file you shared. Next, to understand how Task2 is graded/marked, I referred to the examiner comments against the sample essays for various bands in Cambridge IELTS 8.

To score a high band in writing, we ought to structure our essay well and use some key words/phrases. For this, I am going through the study material in the website ielts-simon.com. I am sharing with you the notes I captured till date - the text in bold highlights the kind of words we need to use to get a good band in writing. 

And finally, you must understand what 250 words looks like in your own hand writing. For this, you have to write the essays (either with pen or a pencil - based on which one you are going to use in the IELTS test) and see what length of the page it comes to. It is important to understand this because in the actual exam you will not have enough time to count the number of words. 
I am sure you must have already done this, but thought of reiterating its importance once again 

I have not started putting pen on paper yet  - going to start this this week.



sandy4aus said:


> I am going with IDP, Hyderabad, and what about you? Regarding Writing, I have written just a fHow essays and letters, may be 4 sets . How are you practicing for writing? I am going through the collected material.
> 
> Thanks, Sandy.


----------



## k.emper

Has anyone who applied for VETASSESS in Nov'12, Dec'12 or Jan'13 got their result yet?


----------



## Devang

No I applied in jan


----------



## sandy4aus

Hi.
I got an email confirmation for me speaking test. It is on 5April.
Any tips and techniques for the speaking module?

Thanks, Sandhya.


k.emper said:


> Me too with IDP, Hyderabad.
> 
> For Writing, I am mainly concentrating on Task2. First of all, we need to have an idea on a wide range of topics. So to improve my knowledge base, I am referring to the Writing Task 2 PDF file you shared. Next, to understand how Task2 is graded/marked, I referred to the examiner comments against the sample essays for various bands in Cambridge IELTS 8.
> 
> To score a high band in writing, we ought to structure our essay well and use some key words/phrases. For this, I am going through the study material in the website ielts-simon.com. I am sharing with you the notes I captured till date - the text in bold highlights the kind of words we need to use to get a good band in writing.
> 
> And finally, you must understand what 250 words looks like in your own hand writing. For this, you have to write the essays (either with pen or a pencil - based on which one you are going to use in the IELTS test) and see what length of the page it comes to. It is important to understand this because in the actual exam you will not have enough time to count the number of words.
> I am sure you must have already done this, but thought of reiterating its importance once again
> 
> I have not started putting pen on paper yet  - going to start this this week.


----------



## k.emper

Hi Devang,
What date in Jan have you applied for VETASSESS?



Devang said:


> No I applied in jan


----------



## Devang

Documents received on 9th jan and still waiting anxiously


----------



## Jagz

Finally I got some good news 

My Vetassess application Says .....


"Skills Assessment: Positive (Your assessment result is SUCCESSFUL. Your detailed assessment result will be sent by post) 
Points Test: N/A 

(Please note the assessment status is automatically generated. Please wait until you receive your official assessment outcome letter to confirm your results.)"

My documents were received on 15th Jan ...

Jagz


----------



## kmann

Jagz said:


> Finally I got some good news
> 
> My Vetassess application Says .....
> 
> 
> "Skills Assessment: Positive (Your assessment result is SUCCESSFUL. Your detailed assessment result will be sent by post)
> Points Test: N/A
> 
> (Please note the assessment status is automatically generated. Please wait until you receive your official assessment outcome letter to confirm your results.)"
> 
> My documents were received on 15th Jan ...
> 
> Jagz


gratzzz jagz :clap2: hopefully you will get same for your IELTS EOR


----------



## kmann

sandy4aus said:


> Hi.
> I got an email confirmation for me speaking test. It is on 5April.
> Any tips and techniques for the speaking module?
> 
> Thanks, Sandhya.


Kindly go thru this link :

IELTS speaking guideDominic Cole's IELTS and Beyond Good piece of information.

My personal opinion. speak as much as you can dont stop while speaking and speak slowly. Dnt speak too fast to impress examiner 

Regards,
Karan


----------



## kapoorpuneet

*Great News Jagz....* Hoping to see our results soon........


----------



## k.emper

Hey - Mine is on 5th too. You could probably try the below 
1) Try to speak in English as much as you can till the date of your test
2) Browse through the videos in youtube on speaking test 
3) Prepare some model answers for the general questions you expect in the test
4) Finally just take the exam as if you are having a talk with a friend.

Cheers.



sandy4aus said:


> Hi.
> I got an email confirmation for me speaking test. It is on 5April.
> Any tips and techniques for the speaking module?
> 
> Thanks, Sandhya.


----------



## Jagz

kmann said:


> gratzzz jagz :clap2: hopefully you will get same for your IELTS EOR


Thanks n Wish u all d best


----------



## Jagz

kapoorpuneet said:


> *Great News Jagz....* Hoping to see our results soon........


Sure u will get it soon ... wish u all d best


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Thanks....


----------



## k.emper

Wow so relieved to know that those guys are actually working 
Congratulations Jagz.

@Devang - I hope you will get your result sometime next week.



Jagz said:


> Finally I got some good news
> 
> My Vetassess application Says .....
> 
> 
> "Skills Assessment: Positive (Your assessment result is SUCCESSFUL. Your detailed assessment result will be sent by post)
> Points Test: N/A
> 
> (Please note the assessment status is automatically generated. Please wait until you receive your official assessment outcome letter to confirm your results.)"
> 
> My documents were received on 15th Jan ...
> 
> Jagz


----------



## Devang

Congrats..... All the best for all


----------



## khanash

Jagz said:


> Finally I got some good news
> 
> My Vetassess application Says .....
> 
> 
> "Skills Assessment: Positive (Your assessment result is SUCCESSFUL. Your detailed assessment result will be sent by post)
> Points Test: N/A
> 
> (Please note the assessment status is automatically generated. Please wait until you receive your official assessment outcome letter to confirm your results.)"
> 
> My documents were received on 15th Jan ...
> 
> Jagz


congratulations finally somebody got the good news on this forum....goodluck for the next steps.....what are ur points score plz share


----------



## Devang

Anyone else any news from vetassess


----------



## k.emper

My docs received date ie 7th feb. So guess i have to wait till the end of April 



Devang said:


> Anyone else any news from vetassess


----------



## quortom

*Finalize Skills Assessment*

Hi, I just want to share my expirience with Vetasssess

- Documents Recived: 20th December 2012

- Assessment Completed: 28 th March 2013

- Wating for physical assessment outcome


I hope this information helps !


----------



## k.emper

Now this I would call a tip..just read it in one of the threads:
Speaking: If you don't know much about a topic talk about why you know nothing about it rather then stopping 



k.emper said:


> Hey - Mine is on 5th too. You could probably try the below
> 1) Try to speak in English as much as you can till the date of your test
> 2) Browse through the videos in youtube on speaking test
> 3) Prepare some model answers for the general questions you expect in the test
> 4) Finally just take the exam as if you are having a talk with a friend.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## k.emper

Congratulations....hmm so now thats more than 3 months..tests our patience really given that the ceilings for some of the occupations are approaching the cut-off limit.



quortom said:


> Hi, I just want to share my expirience with Vetasssess
> 
> - Documents Recived: 20th December 2012
> 
> - Assessment Completed: 28 th March 2013
> 
> - Wating for physical assessment outcome
> 
> 
> I hope this information helps !


----------



## nectar_s

hi Devang, 

We both recd our documents on same date. did you get a chance to call vetassess .


----------



## Devang

No but I hasn't been mailing them every alternate week but same standard reply..... Planning to call them tonight to see what is going on...... What about you


----------



## nectar_s

i called them last week, but same reply - usual time 10-12 weeks but sometimes depends on the case, it may delay further:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Devang

I called vetassess last night and they said they are waiting response from my employer... Not sure what to do..... Would check with my employer once I reach work...... Need help herr what to do


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> I called vetassess last night and they said they are waiting response from my employer... Not sure what to do..... Would check with my employer once I reach work...... Need help herr what to do



better check with employer.. 
i too given call. they said they already intimated that there is a delay in my case. not sure why there is a delay... probably another 2 weeks to wait more


----------



## Devang

My employer knew I has applied for this and we had made him aware that he might get a call or mail from them...... Not sure y he must have not replied I am really worried...... What to do...... :-(


----------



## anu87

nectar_s said:


> hi Devang,
> 
> We both recd our documents on same date. did you get a chance to call vetassess .


Mine doc too recd on the same date 9th jan.. I recv result last week but unfortunately negitive.. I too applied for internal auditor.. I just read ur post Bcom is not considered by Vetassess.. I did BFIA (bachelor in finance and investment analysis) from DU.. Do u think its due to qualification? If possible please tell me what qualification you have done.. Thanks


----------



## Devang

I am a graduate but applied for contact centre manager with over 8 years of experience


----------



## nectar_s

anu87 said:


> Mine doc too recd on the same date 9th jan.. I recv result last week but unfortunately negitive.. I too applied for internal auditor.. I just read ur post Bcom is not considered by Vetassess.. I did BFIA (bachelor in finance and investment analysis) from DU.. Do u think its due to qualification? If possible please tell me what qualification you have done.. Thanks


sorry to hear..

i did b.com,m.com. 

basically they see if your qualification is matching to Australian Standards - accounting degree. 

are you planning to applyin ACS or CPA


----------



## anu87

Devang said:


> I am a graduate but applied for contact centre manager with over 8 years of experience


I think you will get positive result easily.. Your occupation is in C group, mine was in group A which required highly relavent qualification...


----------



## anu87

nectar_s said:


> sorry to hear..
> 
> i did b.com,m.com.
> 
> basically they see if your qualification is matching to Australian Standards - accounting degree.
> 
> are you planning to applyin ACS or CPA


Actually as I wanted to be qualified CPA I applied for my qualification assessment.. They mention I need to give one exam to become an associate member.. I have my exam in may so after I become associate member of CPA I will apply for assessment (also assessment is free of cost to members)..

They also gave me exemption of 3 years PER (Professional Experience Requirement).. They accepted my work-exp..

Do u think it is wise decision to apply for CPA?? Do u think associate members are given positive assessment?? Actually I m very worried after negative result...

I will be really gratefull if u can help me..


----------



## Devang

I finally confirmed my boss has received an email from vetassess confirming few details but the problem is he cannot reply from his mail due to company restrictions please advise what can be done...... Really need help from senior expats


----------



## sandy4aus

Devang said:


> I finally confirmed my boss has received an email from vetassess confirming few details but the problem is he cannot reply from his mail due to company restrictions please advise what can be done...... Really need help from senior expats


Hi Devang

I dont want my current employer to know about my PR process. My agent also confirmed me that, vetassess will not contact any one, until and unless some information is missing, etc. But I understand that most of us are getting either calls or emails for the confirmation for the employer.

I will be in big trouble if they call my employer. I told theat m a big lie to get the reference letter. If they come to know that for this reason I had applied for reference letter, I dont know what they will think about me.

Is it 100% that these people call the employer? Are there any chances that we can do to, so that they dont call.

Pls help, Sandy.


----------



## roninquick

Devang said:


> I finally confirmed my boss has received an email from vetassess confirming few details but the problem is he cannot reply from his mail due to company restrictions please advise what can be done...... Really need help from senior expats


call vetassess and tell them about the restriction...ask if u can send the requested details from any other mail id or if u can post the same..these guys r pretty helpful..they will surely support..


----------



## k.emper

Does your company policies say that you must not be applying for a PR for another country while you are working for the organization? If not, then I dont think you have to be too worried about your employer knowing about it. 

Chazz.


sandy4aus said:


> Hi Devang
> 
> I dont want my current employer to know about my PR process. My agent also confirmed me that, vetassess will not contact any one, until and unless some information is missing, etc. But I understand that most of us are getting either calls or emails for the confirmation for the employer.
> 
> I will be in big trouble if they call my employer. I told theat m a big lie to get the reference letter. If they come to know that for this reason I had applied for reference letter, I dont know what they will think about me.
> 
> Is it 100% that these people call the employer? Are there any chances that we can do to, so that they dont call.
> 
> Pls help, Sandy.


----------



## Jagz

sandy4aus said:


> Hi Devang
> 
> I dont want my current employer to know about my PR process. My agent also confirmed me that, vetassess will not contact any one, until and unless some information is missing, etc. But I understand that most of us are getting either calls or emails for the confirmation for the employer.
> 
> I will be in big trouble if they call my employer. I told theat m a big lie to get the reference letter. If they come to know that for this reason I had applied for reference letter, I dont know what they will think about me.
> 
> Is it 100% that these people call the employer? Are there any chances that we can do to, so that they dont call.
> 
> Pls help, Sandy.


Hi Sandy,

I got positive result from Vet assess last week. I checked with my current manager , he has not received any verification call. but u can not rule out the possibility of them contacting ur employer.
wish you all d best...

Jagz


----------



## nectar_s

anu87 said:


> Actually as I wanted to be qualified CPA I applied for my qualification assessment.. They mention I need to give one exam to become an associate member.. I have my exam in may so after I become associate member of CPA I will apply for assessment (also assessment is free of cost to members)..
> 
> They also gave me exemption of 3 years PER (Professional Experience Requirement).. They accepted my work-exp..
> 
> Do u think it is wise decision to apply for CPA?? Do u think associate members are given positive assessment?? Actually I m very worried after negative result...
> 
> I will be really gratefull if u can help me..



you mean to say you are doing CPA ...is CPA USA or CPA Australia.. or you have already completed CPA ...


----------



## sandy4aus

K.emper, Generally, my org do not provide reference letters. I had told some other reason for obtaining the reference letters. So if they come to know about PR, I ll be in bad books with my manager


----------



## k.emper

Why worry thinking that something bad would happen when you are not sure whether it would actually happen. So hope for the best. 
Anyways, once you get your PR would you still be reporting to your manager? ;-)
So don't worry about it.



sandy4aus said:


> K.emper, Generally, my org do not provide reference letters. I had told some other reason for obtaining the reference letters. So if they come to know about PR, I ll be in bad books with my manager


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> I finally confirmed my boss has received an email from vetassess confirming few details but the problem is he cannot reply from his mail due to company restrictions please advise what can be done...... Really need help from senior expats


Hi Devang

I just checked with my boss, she also received call from vetassess and asked few details. but asked to give written confirmation, but she said she cant provide,then they said they would contact the company directly.. not sure now what is going to happen..


----------



## Devang

Things are like getting complicated right at the end... I called vetassess last night they said mail has to come from the id it was sent to...... Dunno what to do now


----------



## nectar_s

even i am more tensed ... both are in same situation.. 

is there a way you can convince your boss ..


----------



## Devang

There is nothing to convince due to email policy mails are not delivered not his fault........ Vetassess will have to do some thing....... Dunno what........ I am confused


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> There is nothing to convince due to email policy mails are not delivered not his fault........ Vetassess will have to do some thing....... Dunno what........ I am confused



when you called vetassess what did you ask for.. 

becos i plan to call them, but not sure if i make a call will it go serious.


----------



## nectar_s

you can also explain that emails will not be routed to third party and you can convince that if employer sends from personal id ..willit be fine for them


----------



## nectar_s

anu,

did you get the reason why you got negative result ..


----------



## anu87

nectar_s said:


> anu,
> 
> did you get the reason why you got negative result ..


No I am waiting for the same.. I m doing CPA Australia.. They me exemption of 7 papers out of 8 of foundation level.. I m giving that exam in may... The 8 paper cover 9 core knowledge req for positive assessment under CPA..


----------



## khanash

i recieved my IELTs result today...thank God i managed to get a minimum of 7 bands in each.......L;7.0,R 7.5,W 7.0, S 8.0


----------



## Devang

My boss was able to send mail but not sure whether they received it.... so called to check but the operator I spoke to said she did not know whether mail is received and asked me to call the officer handling my case between 3 to 5..... Fingers still crossed


----------



## Devang

Vetassess current status is updated saying documents are checked and nothing further is required..... What does this mean


----------



## Jagz

bjtamuli said:


> Hi Nectar,
> Today i heard from my visa consultant that i would need to go through 'Point Test' as Vetassess assessed only 4 years 6 months of my employment and i won't be able to get required points (i think 15) if my employment is assessed for less than 5 years. I am not sure but still wanted to confirm here. If you want i can send you a scan copy of my assessment result if that helps to understand.
> 
> Regards,
> Bhaskar


Hi Bhaskar,

Have you applied for points test Advisory letter and how much time it takes ?
I am waiting for my Vetassess result hard copy.

Regards,
Jagz


----------



## nectar_s

Jagz said:


> Hi Bhaskar,
> 
> Have you applied for points test Advisory letter and how much time it takes ?
> I am waiting for my Vetassess result hard copy.
> 
> Regards,
> Jagz



just would like to know if you have chose Express post or normal post


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> Vetassess current status is updated saying documents are checked and nothing further is required..... What does this mean


looks like the investigation is complete. hopefully you will get ur result.


----------



## Devang

Crossing my fingers


----------



## nectar_s

anu87 said:


> No I am waiting for the same.. I m doing CPA Australia.. They me exemption of 7 papers out of 8 of foundation level.. I m giving that exam in may... The 8 paper cover 9 core knowledge req for positive assessment under CPA..



after your foundation, how many papers you need to complete for qualified CPA


----------



## Jagz

nectar_s said:


> just would like to know if you have chose Express post or normal post


Hi nector,

I don't remember option of express post, So I guess by default it should be normal post.

Regards,
Jagz


----------



## nectar_s

Jagz said:


> Hi nector,
> 
> I don't remember option of express post, So I guess by default it should be normal post.
> 
> Regards,
> Jagz



yday only i was enquiring for express post, they said for normal post it would take min 10 days . in the meantime, if you would like tohave a copy, you can ask them to fax


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> Vetassess current status is updated saying documents are checked and nothing further is required..... What does this mean


hi devang

my boss didnt receive any email for confirmation, but they asked her to send, she told she couldnot.. can i directly ask vetasesses if they are waiting for any written confirmation pl advice


----------



## Jagz

nectar_s said:


> yday only i was enquiring for express post, they said for normal post it would take min 10 days . in the meantime, if you would like tohave a copy, you can ask them to fax


Good to know that I can ask them to fax a copy ...

Thanks,
Jagz


----------



## Devang

Hi Nector,
I think you should call and ask if thru waiting for and tell then upfront whether your bids can send it or no.... That is what I did


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> Hi Nector,
> I think you should call and ask if thru waiting for and tell then upfront whether your bids can send it or no.... That is what I did



yday i called them, but could not apparently ask them whether they are waiting for employer confirmation or not.. but from my employer, when she said she cant give, vetassess said ok.. now what can i ask vetassess

pl advice


----------



## Devang

Just say you got to know from your employer about this and as she denied is there any thing they are looking from you..... Coz initially when I had called for same thing they had asked me to mail a letter from employer but thankfully they received the mail


----------



## Devang

Just say you got to know from your employer about this and as she denied is there any thing they are looking from you..... Coz initially when I had called for same thing they had asked me to mail a letter from employer but thankfully they received the mail....


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> Just say you got to know from your employer about this and as she denied is there any thing they are looking from you..... Coz initially when I had called for same thing they had asked me to mail a letter from employer but thankfully they received the mail....


thanks for your advice. let me wait for couple of days and then give a ring and enquire.


----------



## khanash

Devang said:


> Vetassess current status is updated saying documents are checked and nothing further is required..... What does this mean


devang seems like ur long time wait is about to be over...may u get the good news soon......well cud u tell me wat did they ask frm ur employer as things like that cud be helpful for us......


----------



## Devang

I am from bpo back ground..... So they asked whether I am handling what and how many reporting to me


----------



## khanash

Devang said:


> I am from bpo back ground..... So they asked whether I am handling what and how many reporting to me


hadnt u mentioned that in cv earlier..


----------



## Devang

I did but because I did not get a letter from my organization I had prepared declaration which has my boss signature on it and hence I think they mailed


----------



## bjtamuli

Jagz said:


> Hi Bhaskar,
> 
> Have you applied for points test Advisory letter and how much time it takes ?
> I am waiting for my Vetassess result hard copy.
> 
> Regards,
> Jagz


Hi Jagz,

I decided not to go ahead with Point Test (just for 5 extra points, waiting for 2 months again + 150AUD) and 65 points in total. EOI and SS submitted on 22nd March 2013.

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, IELTS OB:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, Post Recd: 12-Mar-2013


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> just would like to know if you have chose Express post or normal post


I did choose normal post. It took me a week to reach the post.

Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, IELTS OB:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, Post Recd: 12-Mar-2013


----------



## nectar_s

bjtamuli said:


> I did choose normal post. It took me a week to reach the post.
> 
> Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, IELTS OB:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, Post Recd: 12-Mar-2013


then its considerable time for the postage.. i thought of opting express but again $46 why to waste.. one more thing for normal post you didnt pay anything right ..?


----------



## nectar_s

khanash said:


> devang seems like ur long time wait is about to be over...may u get the good news soon......well cud u tell me wat did they ask frm ur employer as things like that cud be helpful for us......



fyi...since i provided letter from org, they called employer and enquired .. about my conduct in company, how long iam working and in what aspect my employer knows me..


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> then its considerable time for the postage.. i thought of opting express but again $46 why to waste.. one more thing for normal post you didnt pay anything right ..?


Same thinking, didn't pay anything extra. After looking at delays in threads I thought I should have opted for express but I think it totally depends on your address and locality to get the post timely.

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## nectar_s

bjtamuli said:


> Hi Jagz,
> 
> I decided not to go ahead with Point Test (just for 5 extra points, waiting for 2 months again + 150AUD) and 65 points in total. EOI and SS submitted on 22nd March 2013.
> 
> Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, IELTS OB:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, Post Recd: 12-Mar-2013



since you already submitted your EOI., not sure if my point here is helpful.. as long your points is on higher scale, chance of getting invite is very easy and quicker. becos for every occupation they release the invite based on the point, so if you have higher score, your chances are more ..


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> since you already submitted your EOI., not sure if my point here is helpful.. as long your points is on higher scale, chance of getting invite is very easy and quicker. becos for every occupation they release the invite based on the point, so if you have higher score, your chances are more ..


Very true! I thought the same way and I think South Australia takes very convenient time to issue invite based on SS. Now their average processing time is 4 weeks as their standard timeline is 12 weeks.

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## nectar_s

so you are applying for SS for south australia then?


----------



## nectar_s

bjtamuli said:


> Same thinking, didn't pay anything extra. After looking at delays in threads I thought I should have opted for express but I think it totally depends on your address and locality to get the post timely.
> 
> ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


suppose if i am in BLR , will it take same time for postage ..or should i opt for express post then.. we are almost spending >1000 AUD for all these .. so thinking if i can go for express post..


----------



## shaishav

Hi Nectar,

I used DHL and paid INR 2600. Sent on Feb 28th and recd on 4th march. Vetassess confirmed receipt on March 5th.

Regards,

Shaishav



nectar_s said:


> suppose if i am in BLR , will it take same time for postage ..or should i opt for express post then.. we are almost spending >1000 AUD for all these .. so thinking if i can go for express post..


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> suppose if i am in BLR , will it take same time for postage ..or should i opt for express post then.. we are almost spending >1000 AUD for all these .. so thinking if i can go for express post..


You can do that while paying fees for Skill Assessment but I am not sure you can choose ur post at this stage (I am assuming your skill assessment is in progress). As I received my normal post in a week's time, it should be most likely same for anyone else in Bangalore. 

Yes, my skill code is now only available in South Australia. What about yours?

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## nectar_s

bjtamuli said:


> You can do that while paying fees for Skill Assessment but I am not sure you can choose ur post at this stage (I am assuming your skill assessment is in progress). As I received my normal post in a week's time, it should be most likely same for anyone else in Bangalore.
> 
> Yes, my skill code is now only available in South Australia. What about yours?
> 
> ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013



i checked even nw i can go for express post..
mine is 221214.. even i have applied for south australia. only..


----------



## gsp2canberra

Any one who has submitted vetassess in last week of January/February first week got any revert on their assessment??
My agent filed the one on 29th January 2013.. I am already in 10th week!

Cheers
Bhanu


----------



## nectar_s

hi all,

today i received call from case officer and asked few questions on my employment.

intimated that i would receive result in couple of days.. very tensed.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nectar_s

TechGurl said:


> I need some advice regarding Australian Immigration documents please.
> My Skills Assessment as Electronics Engineer has been cleared Alhamdulillah, where I showed my experience of only 1 company (of 12 years). Now please advise about documents to provide for proof to DIAC before application lodging.
> 
> Esp., please advise about Bank Statement.
> 
> I have total experience of 12 years with 5 different companies. But I talked to my previous employer and they agreed to show my 12-year experience from them only. Means, no need to collect documentation from 3 companies. I can show I worked only in 1 company all 12 years! (Although now I have left it).
> 1-	So please let me know, is it ok to show experience of 12 years of only 1 company
> 2-	Also, this company will provide 12 years experience letter and pay slips, but of course I don’t have bank statements showing my salary in 1 bank in all these 12 years. So, will DIAC demand bank statement too? Or , pay slips and Experience letter shall be enough?
> 
> As Skills assessment has been done where I showed only 1 company in 12 years, so now I cannot obviously change my documentation to 3 companies.
> 
> Please advise about Bank statement Requirement.



Its better to provide the current bank statement,(say one year) , in any case, did you provide tax statements .


----------



## nectar_s

Not really required to provide 12 yrs bank statement, you can just provide the current statement .. not necessary that you will have account in same bank for 12 yrs..

so you can provide bank statement .. 

for tax , if your company can provide any kind of letter , would really suffice . else you can ignore, this is not mandatory.


----------



## nectar_s

oh .. not i am still waiting for my skill assessment..


----------



## k.emper

I applied in the first week of Feb and still waiting too.



bhanu30 said:


> Any one who has submitted vetassess in last week of January/February first week got any revert on their assessment??
> My agent filed the one on 29th January 2013.. I am already in 10th week!
> 
> Cheers
> Bhanu


----------



## anu87

nectar_s said:


> hi all,
> 
> today i received call from case officer and asked few questions on my employment.
> 
> intimated that i would receive result in couple of days.. very tensed.. :fingerscrossed:


Hope you get your positive result soon.. Did he asked u about ur job or qualification?


----------



## nectar_s

anu87 said:


> Hope you get your positive result soon.. Did he asked u about ur job or qualification?


on job


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> Vetassess current status is updated saying documents are checked and nothing further is required..... What does this mean


devang,

my status too changed ,..after case officers call


----------



## Devang

So are we expecting results soon I have my fingers crossed


----------



## gsp2canberra

k.emper said:


> I applied in the first week of Feb and still waiting too.


Just wondering, how cum u applied for EOI without your skill assessment result?
Isn't it mandatory to have it in advance ?


----------



## Devang

My status is still the same from last week that initial screening is done..... Keeping my fingers crossed..... Any one has got results yet from vetassess


----------



## nectar_s

Hi all,

To my surprise, today i got the vetassess results - shows "SUCCESSFUL"..i have crossed the first hurdle.

Very much delighted.. Thanks to the forum and members who have been supporting with advice and wishing for my success as well.

now i am taking my ielts ... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## SN2013

When did they receive your application? Mine was received on 9 Jan. The online status shows that initial documents checked... No further documents are required...this message was just posted on my profile last Tue. But I still haven't got the outcome! Will I soon get the outcome?


----------



## nectar_s

SN2013 said:


> When did they receive your application? Mine was received on 9 Jan. The online status shows that initial documents checked... No further documents are required...this message was just posted on my profile last Tue. But I still haven't got the outcome! Will I soon get the outcome?


Mine was recd on 9th jan, did you call them after your status changed.

i was chasing them since last week. Atlast on monday,i received call from case officer clarifying few questions on my job roles, and confirmed that couple of days i would receive the outcome. as said, i received it today..


----------



## bjtamuli

Congrats necter. All the best for IELTS.


----------



## nectar_s

for ielts, will the speaking test happen on same day or bit early


----------



## SN2013

Thanks Nectar! I have never called them. I was worried I might annoy them. But I emailed them yesterday. Hopefully, they can give me a reply soon. Anyway, congratulations! It's been such a long time for many applicants who apply early this year.


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> for ielts, will the speaking test happen on same day or bit early


Mostly the day before. I had that on the same day , few hours later.


----------



## nectar_s

SN2013 said:


> Thanks Nectar! I have never called them. I was worried I might annoy them. But I emailed them yesterday. Hopefully, they can give me a reply soon. Anyway, congratulations! It's been such a long time for many applicants who apply early this year.


thanks.. 

you can wait for a day.. you will get reply sooner.

even if you call, they are very polite and helpful in answering our query. so dont worry.


----------



## SN2013

Just got a reply....Your case is currently in the final stages of assessment and will be completed shortly.... They have never called or emailed me for more information. Will I get a negative outcome? Usually, for unsuccessful applicants, how did it go? Did they get an email notification earlier to inform them?


----------



## nectar_s

SN2013 said:


> Just got a reply....Your case is currently in the final stages of assessment and will be completed shortly.... They have never called or emailed me for more information. Will I get a negative outcome? Usually, for unsuccessful applicants, how did it go? Did they get an email notification earlier to inform them?


Dont lose hope. they are still finalising your case. so be patient.


----------



## sandy4aus

hey nectar.
I dont want my current employer to know about my PR process. My consultant told me that usually vetassess people dont call the employer. In case, if they are not clear with the letters/details. I am not so sure about the information that I got from the consultant. 
What should I do for letting the vetassess people know about my request. Do they accept such requests? 
Are there any one in the forum, who had encountered the same problem.
Thanks, Sandy.



nectar_s said:


> thanks..
> 
> you can wait for a day.. you will get reply sooner.
> 
> even if you call, they are very polite and helpful in answering our query. so dont worry.


----------



## Devang

I got vetassess result positive


----------



## bjtamuli

Devang said:


> I got vetassess result positive


Congrats Devang. Deer aaye durust aaye. Now EOI and SS then?


----------



## shaishav

Congrats Devang!!!

When did Vetassess receive your documents?



Devang said:


> I got vetassess result positive


----------



## nectar_s

sandy4aus said:


> hey nectar.
> I dont want my current employer to know about my PR process. My consultant told me that usually vetassess people dont call the employer. In case, if they are not clear with the letters/details. I am not so sure about the information that I got from the consultant.
> What should I do for letting the vetassess people know about my request. Do they accept such requests?
> Are there any one in the forum, who had encountered the same problem.
> Thanks, Sandy.


It wont be good if you let Vetassess know that.. 

did you provide letter from employer or its a self declaration..


----------



## Devang

Documents received on 9th jan and results on 10th april


----------



## sandy4aus

I told a different reason, and obtained the reference letter from the HR letterhead. Now, I feel that I must have taken from any of my colleagues.




nectar_s said:


> It wont be good if you let Vetassess know that..
> 
> did you provide letter from employer or its a self declaration..


----------



## Devang

Need help again....... I have read in forums that some one can pick up results from vetassess..... Need more information on it.... Please help


----------



## Jagz

Devang said:


> I got vetassess result positive


Congrats!!!


----------



## Jagz

nectar_s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To my surprise, today i got the vetassess results - shows "SUCCESSFUL"..i have crossed the first hurdle.
> 
> Very much delighted.. Thanks to the forum and members who have been supporting with advice and wishing for my success as well.
> 
> now i am taking my ielts ... :clap2::clap2:


Congrats!!!


----------



## Jagz

bjtamuli said:


> Hi Jagz,
> 
> I decided not to go ahead with Point Test (just for 5 extra points, waiting for 2 months again + 150AUD) and 65 points in total. EOI and SS submitted on 22nd March 2013.
> 
> Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, IELTS OB:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, Post Recd: 12-Mar-2013


Thanks for sharing 

Jagz


----------



## k.emper

The speaking test wont usually happen on the same day as that of L/R/W.
But it can happen anytime either 1 week prior to your writing test to 1 week later.
I have taken IELTS twice and on both times the speaking test was on the day before the writing.



nectar_s said:


> for ielts, will the speaking test happen on same day or bit early


----------



## khanash

nectar_s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To my surprise, today i got the vetassess results - shows "SUCCESSFUL"..i have crossed the first hurdle.
> 
> Very much delighted.. Thanks to the forum and members who have been supporting with advice and wishing for my success as well.
> 
> now i am taking my ielts ... :clap2::clap2:


congratulations....good to see things moving on this forum...wish u luck for future


----------



## nectar_s

thanks all for your wishes


----------



## khanash

Devang said:


> Documents received on 9th jan and results on 10th april


congratulations........it took 3months fo u......mine went thr on 25th feb...a long wait ahead.....


----------



## Ali33

sandy4aus said:


> I told a different reason, and obtained the reference letter from the HR letterhead. Now, I feel that I must have taken from any of my colleagues.


From what I have read, they most likely won't contact your company if you provided unsuspicious evidence. Just relax buddy...


----------



## Heba Elkordy

Devang said:


> Yes 7 in all individual parameters.


Hi Devang .. I have an IELTS exam on 27.04.13 and whenever I practice, I get 6 while I need to get individual 7 .. Do u have any suggestions for improving ?


----------



## Devang

Please advise if what all data we can declare for financial declaration for state sponsorship


----------



## Heba Elkordy

Devang said:


> Please advise if what all data we can declare for financial declaration for state sponsorship


Hey Devang .. I asked u a question in the above post and I really need your reply


----------



## Devang

I just referred to you tube videos which help a lot did some letter writing but the tips there stew really useful


----------



## SN2013

nectar_s said:


> Dont lose hope. they are still finalising your case. so be patient.


Quite unhappy. Paid for the assessment and IELTs. But the outcome is unsuccessful! I do not know why. I guess my first degree (art. Did it in England) is not related to the occupation - Program and Project Administrator. I have studied finance in Australia too. But it doesn't help. Or maybe I have many different jobs within 5 years. So mad today!


----------



## sandy4aus

I was told the same by my agent, but I could see from the forum that most of them are getting either calls or mails. This makes me tense. I have joined with my current employer in Nov2012 .
Thanks, Sandy.


Ali33 said:


> From what I have read, they most likely won't contact your company if you provided unsuspicious evidence. Just relax buddy...


----------



## nectar_s

SN2013 said:


> Quite unhappy. Paid for the assessment and IELTs. But the outcome is unsuccessful! I do not know why. I guess my first degree (art. Did it in England) is not related to the occupation - Program and Project Administrator. I have studied finance in Australia too. But it doesn't help. Or maybe I have many different jobs within 5 years. So mad today!


sorry to hear. 

touch base with any migration agent , in which field u can appropriately apply considering ur exp in one field


----------



## nectar_s

Heba Elkordy said:


> Hi Devang .. I have an IELTS exam on 27.04.13 and whenever I practice, I get 6 while I need to get individual 7 .. Do u have any suggestions for improving ?


even i am preparing for ielts. there are quite few websites which are really helpful or u can buy some online books which will really help...

i have not finalised in getting it.. will let u know if i get something and found useful.. 



also try these websites..

http://www.dcielts.com/ielts-listening/20-free-tests/
IELTS Downloads
IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free


----------



## khanash

Heba Elkordy said:


> Hey Devang .. I asked u a question in the above post and I really need your reply


hi there.....in order to get 7 individual bands u need to practice a lot especially with speaking and writing practice exercises...on net there is simon-ielts and randalls listening lab as well...then u can watch comedy english movies and even the seasons like friends, and so on....hope it helps


----------



## khanash

can somebody advise me if south australia is better or western australia....my occupation is in medium availability in SA while high availability in WA....but i m confused whr to apply.....adelaide is close to sydney and melbourne but perth is too far almost to another corner.......but living wise which state should be preffered....plzguide


----------



## Finn-in-web

SN2013 said:


> Quite unhappy. Paid for the assessment and IELTs. But the outcome is unsuccessful! I do not know why. I guess my first degree (art. Did it in England) is not related to the occupation - Program and Project Administrator. I have studied finance in Australia too. But it doesn't help. Or maybe I have many different jobs within 5 years. So mad today!


Hi 

I'm also applying for Program and Project Administrator. Did they give you an official reason for the rejection? And how much experience do you have? I have 2,5 years in a project management position after a 5-year Masters degree in Business administration (on top I have an MBA). Do you think that is sufficient?

Regards,

Finn


----------



## nectar_s

Devang

when u r planning to submit EOI


----------



## Devang

As soon as I get my vetassess results what about you


----------



## nectar_s

i still have to give ielts.. once done, prob in first week of june


----------



## khanash

have u decided which state to apply yet....if south australia sponsorship is needed then u only have to pick it if u keep it open then SA wont sponsor.if u plan to apply for perth then u will be away frm other cities sort of isolated from NSW and VIC........


----------



## nectar_s

bjtamuli said:


> You can do that while paying fees for Skill Assessment but I am not sure you can choose ur post at this stage (I am assuming your skill assessment is in progress). As I received my normal post in a week's time, it should be most likely same for anyone else in Bangalore.
> 
> Yes, my skill code is now only available in South Australia. What about yours?
> 
> ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


Hi Bjtamuli,

i would like to know what mode of post did you receive your result..is it speed post or normal post.. i made an error in communication address.. is there any way we can track the post ;please advise


----------



## Candylane

khanash said:


> can somebody advise me if south australia is better or western australia....my occupation is in medium availability in SA while high availability in WA....but i m confused whr to apply.....adelaide is close to sydney and melbourne but perth is too far almost to another corner.......but living wise which state should be preffered....plzguide



It would be difficult for anyone to tell you which area would be better for you as we are all different and have different circumstances. I would say, research the different states and factor in stuff like job opportunities and availability of the kind of facilities you need or want. This should enable you decide which area would suit you better.

Good luck!


----------



## nectar_s

This is information for those who are chosing NSW as your SS

NSW Government have announced that applications for NSW State Nomination under the Subclass 190 visa are now closed.

Any applications received before 11th April 2013 will still be processed as usual, however if you applied after this date or were looking to apply you will have to wait until applications are re-opened in July 2013.


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Hi All,

I have recevied successful response from vetasses. documents reached on 9th Jan...

please help me with What are the docs required for SS and EOI.. (please help with as much details as you can give) and how to proceed further..


----------



## nectar_s

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recevied successful response from vetasses. documents reached on 9th Jan...
> 
> please help me with What are the docs required for SS and EOI.. (please help with as much details as you can give) and how to proceed further..


Congratulations


----------



## Devang

Congrats


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Thanks Guys... Plllllease help me with next steps..


----------



## Jagz

kapoorpuneet said:


> Thanks Guys... Plllllease help me with next steps..


Congrats Puneet !!!

For EOI you just need positive Assessment and Ielts result. No documents required at this stage. 

Jagz


----------



## nectar_s

Jagz said:


> Congrats Puneet !!!
> 
> For EOI you just need positive Assessment and Ielts result. No documents required at this stage.
> 
> Jagz


does the fax copy from vetassess could suffice for EOI..

also at any stage do we require the original result from Vetassess or fax will be fine..

please advise.


----------



## roninquick

nectar_s said:


> does the fax copy from vetassess could suffice for EOI..
> 
> also at any stage do we require the original result from Vetassess or fax will be fine..
> 
> please advise.


the assessment documents carry ur photo..and it is not quite clear on a fax copy..


----------



## venkatakrishnanr

I have applied for my vetassess on Mar.5, still awaiting reply. I have done my IELTS as well. I am applying against the job code "Network and Systems Engineer". 3 to 4 months is too long and why there is no ETA from these guys. Surprised to see


----------



## Jagz

nectar_s said:


> does the fax copy from vetassess could suffice for EOI..
> 
> also at any stage do we require the original result from Vetassess or fax will be fine..
> 
> please advise.


You don't need to upload any document while submitting EOI. As you just need details to fill in the form, I think fax copy should be fine.

Have you received the fax ???
I have not yet received original document and not even looked into fax option. Due to some other priorities I was just taking this Visa thing lil slow.

Any ways wish u all d best for IELTS n EOI.

Jagz


----------



## Jagz

nectar_s said:


> does the fax copy from vetassess could suffice for EOI..
> 
> also at any stage do we require the original result from Vetassess or fax will be fine..
> 
> please advise.


sorry, I missed 2nd part of Question 
for Visa I think we should have original as suggested by roninquick ..


----------



## Devang

I missed here some thing...... How can you ask vetassess to fax you any documents... Please advise


----------



## nectar_s

Jagz said:


> sorry, I missed 2nd part of Question
> for Visa I think we should have original as suggested by roninquick ..


My qualification is assess positive, but out of three employments only one is positive, if this being the case, iam really worried further , 

if i cant claim points , then my score is just 55 , do DIAC consider the points advice provided by Vetassess or can i submit EOI., 

anyone please advise.


----------



## Candylane

Devang said:


> I missed here some thing...... How can you ask vetassess to fax you any documents... Please advise



Hello,

You can call Vetassess and ask them to fax a copy of your letter to your fax number.

Good luck!


----------



## Candylane

nectar_s said:


> My qualification is assess positive, but out of three employments only one is positive, if this being the case, iam really worried further ,
> 
> if i cant claim points , then my score is just 55 , do DIAC consider the points advice provided by Vetassess or can i submit EOI.,
> 
> anyone please advise.



Hello Nectar,

I think that for you to claim employment points, it has to be relevant to your nominated occupation. How many years were you with the employer that was assessed as positive?


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> My qualification is assess positive, but out of three employments only one is positive, if this being the case, iam really worried further ,
> 
> if i cant claim points , then my score is just 55 , do DIAC consider the points advice provided by Vetassess or can i submit EOI.,
> 
> anyone please advise.


If you have more than 5 years of total work experience , say 10 years and for vetassess you showed 5 and out of which they considered only 4 yes and so u won't get 5 points for work exp. My consultant suggested me to apply Point Test from Vetassess for unclaimed work exp so that it becomes more than 5 in total to get 5 for EOI.


----------



## nectar_s

Out of 10 years of exp which i have shown, only 2.8 years Vetassess assessed as relevant eventhough i am in same field for 10 years. if this being the case, 


 Can i claim 5 points but for that i should have atleast 3yrs assessed
 without considering the employment points, if i get ielts 8 then i will get 65 score, without which i can get only 55 .. so falling short here also.
[/LIST] will DIAC really consider the comment on the Vetassess 

Please advice


----------



## Jagz

nectar_s said:


> My qualification is assess positive, but out of three employments only one is positive, if this being the case, iam really worried further ,
> 
> if i cant claim points , then my score is just 55 , do DIAC consider the points advice provided by Vetassess or can i submit EOI.,
> 
> anyone please advise.


Sad to know... 

Submitting EOI with 55 point will not help... as u need to have 60 min points to get invite. when you say 55 points does it include points u can claim for IELTS?
R u done with IELTS?

I understand its not mandatory to provide Points test advice but to claim 3 yrs of exp positive assessment for 3 yr exp is required. This is just my understanding I am not 100% sure. 

Don't worry there must be one or other way out ... ppl with more exp can suggest.

Have u received details via fax ?? Pls share...

Wish u all d best 

Jagz


----------



## nectar_s

bjtamuli said:


> If you have more than 5 years of total work experience , say 10 years and for vetassess you showed 5 and out of which they considered only 4 yes and so u won't get 5 points for work exp. My consultant suggested me to apply Point Test from Vetassess for unclaimed work exp so that it becomes more than 5 in total to get 5 for EOI.


i have shown 10 years but vetassess has given positive only for 2.8 years, so how to proceed on this..


----------



## sandy4aus

nectar_s said:


> i have shown 10 years but vetassess has given positive only for 2.8 years, so how to proceed on this..


this is bad ... why so much variation ?? got any reasons ??


----------



## Devang

Any thing they said and y did they do it


----------



## roninquick

nectar_s said:


> Out of 10 years of exp which i have shown, only 2.8 years Vetassess assessed as relevant eventhough i am in same field for 10 years. if this being the case,
> 
> Can i claim 5 points but for that i should have atleast 3yrs assessed
> without considering the employment points, if i get ielts 8 then i will get 65 score, without which i can get only 55 .. so falling short here also.
> will DIAC really consider the comment on the Vetassess
> 
> Please advice


is this 2.8 years for ur current employment??


----------



## nectar_s

its not current employment


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> i have shown 10 years but vetassess has given positive only for 2.8 years, so how to proceed on this..


If you had paid 630aud for skill assessment through Vetassess, it should be for 5 years only (though you submit more than 5 or the total experience evidence). Now u can apply for Point Test to assess remaining years or say 1st 5 years of your employment through Vetassess by paying a fees of around 150 aud or more (available in Vetassess website). 

In my case I submitted work experience evidences for 7 yes but they assessed only 4yrs 6 months for which I didn't get 5 points. I didn't opt for point test as I had 65 for EOI.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Me too


----------



## nectar_s

bjtamuli said:


> If you had paid 630aud for skill assessment through Vetassess, it should be for 5 years only (though you submit more than 5 or the total experience evidence). Now u can apply for Point Test to assess remaining years or say 1st 5 years of your employment through Vetassess by paying a fees of around 150 aud or more (available in Vetassess website).
> 
> In my case I submitted work experience evidences for 7 yes but they assessed only 4yrs 6 months for which I didn't get 5 points. I didn't opt for point test as I had 65 for EOI.


oh ..i paid 46k so closely 850 AUD which includes points test.. but they assessed positive only for 2.8 yrs

so, can i submit my EOI, if i get 65 points without considering points test (VETASSESS). (Age-30, ielts (if i get 8) - 20, education - 15) or (age - 30, ielts - 10, education -15 and SS- 5) 


also, for claiming 5 points in your case is it not 3 to 5 yrs of exp ??


Please advice..


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> oh ..i paid 46k so closely 850 AUD which includes points test.. but they assessed positive only for 2.8 yrs
> 
> so, can i submit my EOI, if i get 65 points without considering points test (VETASSESS). (Age-30, ielts (if i get 8) - 20, education - 15) or (age - 30, ielts - 10, education -15 and SS- 5)
> 
> also, for claiming 5 points in your case is it not 3 to 5 yrs of exp ??
> 
> Please advice..


All same as you but I have got 5 points for work exp 3-5 years.


----------



## nectar_s

bjtamuli said:


> All same as you but I have got 5 points for work exp 3-5 years.


so you claimed as well..


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> so you claimed as well..


Absolutely! Your IELTS is done already with 7 bands?


----------



## nectar_s

bjtamuli said:


> Absolutely! Your IELTS is done already with 7 bands?


no ...16th may ..


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> no ...16th may ..


Target for 8/9. Prepare well. Don't neglect any module, all require good techniques and loads of practice. Good luck.


----------



## khanash

nectar_s said:


> oh ..i paid 46k so closely 850 AUD which includes points test.. but they assessed positive only for 2.8 yrs
> 
> so, can i submit my EOI, if i get 65 points without considering points test (VETASSESS). (Age-30, ielts (if i get 8) - 20, education - 15) or (age - 30, ielts - 10, education -15 and SS- 5)
> 
> 
> also, for claiming 5 points in your case is it not 3 to 5 yrs of exp ??
> 
> 
> Please advice..


if they have assessed ur 2.8 years than after 4 months u can show ur employment proof and claim 5 points.and if u r getting 65 points then u neednt go for points test. u will get invite on even 60 points as well.


----------



## khanash

oh i read all the posts ......if ur experience is not from current employment then u cant even claim points for ur employment but by getting 8 bands u can still get 60 points d ppl r getting invites on 60 points.


----------



## nectar_s

bjtamuli said:


> Target for 8/9. Prepare well. Don't neglect any module, all require good techniques and loads of practice. Good luck.


Thank you..

Yes i need to .. do you suggest going for coaching or its better to take up good books and practice well


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> Thank you..
> 
> Yes i need to .. do you suggest going for coaching or its better to take up good books and practice well


I am sure this can be prepared well at home provided you have access to you tube materials and other related items. 
But coaching would give you an edge as someone will evaluate you for writing and speaking, which is equally important in your preparation. I took a week off from work just before the exam and only studied for IELTS. It helped me keep the focus in preparation rather than multitask.

Bhaskar


----------



## Jagz

*fax Vetassess result*

Anyone who requested Vetassess to fax a copy of result ??
Pls share how you contacted Vetassess ...

Jagz


----------



## nectar_s

Jagz said:


> Anyone who requested Vetassess to fax a copy of result ??
> Pls share how you contacted Vetassess ...
> 
> Jagz



just call them and give the fax number they will fax you..


i got the result by post today.. they sent me on 10th april and received on 17th april..not much delay


----------



## Jagz

nectar_s said:


> just call them and give the fax number they will fax you..
> 
> 
> i got the result by post today.. they sent me on 10th april and received on 17th april..not much delay


Thanks nectar_s

I will do it as first thing tomorrow. Mine waiting time is too long.. I received outcome on 28th march but still waiting for mail.
That might be bcoz I changed my address last month. Although I updated them with recent address and also got confirmation mail from Vetassess, still no post reached.

Jagz


----------



## Devang

My results were also posted on 10th april and stil waiting... Crossing my fingers to receive it soon


----------



## nectar_s

bjtamuli said:


> I am sure this can be prepared well at home provided you have access to you tube materials and other related items.
> But coaching would give you an edge as someone will evaluate you for writing and speaking, which is equally important in your preparation. I took a week off from work just before the exam and only studied for IELTS. It helped me keep the focus in preparation rather than multitask.
> 
> Bhaskar



That sounds a good idea.


----------



## Devang

Hey Nectar,
How many years has vetassess assessed you for employment and what about your qualification assessed........ Where are you located in india coz I am still waiting for my mail to receive


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> Hey Nectar,
> How many years has vetassess assessed you for employment and what about your qualification assessed........ Where are you located in india coz I am still waiting for my mail to receive


out of 10 years, they assessed only 2 yrs positive..


----------



## Devang

So now what..... What about your qualification..... Also please advise where do you stay


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> So now what..... What about your qualification..... Also please advise where do you stay


no points for employemnt ...thats where struck up..B.com,mcom. - stay at blr


----------



## Devang

So did you get points for your qualification


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> So did you get points for your qualification



yes i got..


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

bjtamuli said:


> To all,
> I m a newbie here..Bhaskar. I've submitted all documents for Skill Assessment by Dec 4th to VETASSESS. Current status says 'pending' and 'no further documents required'. Can anyone suggest how long it can take and what are the next steps I should plan now only to save time?
> 
> Thanks
> Bhaskar


sir


----------



## bjtamuli

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> sir


Were you asking anything?


----------



## gsp2canberra

Has any one received the vetaassess assessment result.. I am yet waiting...


----------



## Devang

I haven't received mail yet.... Dispatched on 10th april


----------



## gsp2canberra

So u are waiting for the assessment letter from vetassess.. I read some where they also send fax copy, is it? Have u requested them to do that as well..


----------



## anshuashu

*vetassess processing time*

My application was submitted on 6th of feb, but I'm still waiting... Anyways, given that the processing time is about 8 weeks and this is the 10th....


----------



## Devang

No I haven't yet expecting out to receive in a day to two


----------



## k.emper

My docs received date was 7th feb and im waiting too.,
The processing time is usually 3 months.




anshuashu said:


> My application was submitted on 6th of feb, but I'm still waiting... Anyways, given that the processing time is about 8 weeks and this is the 10th....


----------



## Ali33

nectar_s said:


> just call them and give the fax number they will fax you..
> 
> 
> i got the result by post today.. they sent me on 10th april and received on 17th april..not much delay


Which post option did you choose on your application? The most expensive one (Courier) or?


----------



## Ali33

Devang said:


> My results were also posted on 10th april and stil waiting... Crossing my fingers to receive it soon


What post option did you choose Devang?


----------



## khanash

anshuashu said:


> My application was submitted on 6th of feb, but I'm still waiting... Anyways, given that the processing time is about 8 weeks and this is the 10th....


on the website theyve mentioned 10 to 12 weeks......but applications are taking from 12 to 14 weeks as seen on forums


----------



## Devang

I choose normal mail and still waiting


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> I choose normal mail and still waiting


in the meantime, you can ask them to send through fax..

even i chose normal mail, but i received in a weeks time


----------



## Devang

I received it early morning today but they only assessed my employment for more than 3 years


----------



## Jagz

In my case also they just assessed my current employment i.e 4.5 yrs 
said nothing about my previous employment.

Jagz


----------



## Jagz

Any idea how much time it takes for Point test advisory letter ????


----------



## umeshinaz

*"SydneyDreams"*



sydneydreams said:


> Hey guys.finally got the good news .
> Docs submitted 4th nov
> Occupation financial investment advisor
> Positive assessment 6th march.
> I had sent a enquiry mail on friday.



Hi SydneyDreams,

I am starting with arranging the documents for Skill Assess....after some research I found that you have also applied through same code....

can we connect over a email or something...it will be good to know from you and share the notes...

Cheers,
Umesh.


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> I received it early morning today but they only assessed my employment for more than 3 years


you can claim 5 points for that right ? 3- 5 years of exp

even jagz as well..


----------



## nectar_s

Jagz said:


> Any idea how much time it takes for Point test advisory letter ????


jagz 

i got my points test advisory letter along with assessment


----------



## Jagz

nectar_s said:


> jagz
> 
> I got my points test advisory letter along with assessment


yes, I can claim 5 points. 
I understand you checked the option of Points test advice letter in Vetassess assessment application itself. I wish I had done the same. but as my last employment ended within last 5 years .. I expected they will assess that too... but I was wrong...

Jagz


----------



## nectar_s

Jagz said:


> yes, I can claim 5 points.
> I understand you checked the option of Points test advice letter in Vetassess assessment application itself. I wish I had done the same. but as my last employment ended within last 5 years .. I expected they will assess that too... but I was wrong...
> 
> Jagz



they didnt assess your current employment then ?

if you get enough points, you can start with EOI know? do you need to upload points tests as well..is it mandatory


----------



## Jagz

nectar_s said:


> they didnt assess your current employment then ?
> 
> if you get enough points, you can start with EOI know? do you need to upload points tests as well..is it mandatory


Yes nectar_s, They did assessed for my current employment and I can claim 5 pts.
but was expecting they will also assess my last employment.
PTA letter is not mandatory but as I want to claim points for other employments also, I am planning to go for it. just to avoid any risk with VISA application.

I am also short of .5 in speaking in IELTS. Otherwise I could have claimed 60 pts and then EOI 

I have already applied for EOR for IELTS on 1st week of April. Meanwhile I will go for points test advisory letter... so that positive outcome of any of these can help me to save from reattempting IELTS exam....

So all this to avoid IELTS exam... which is not good attitude but I am already busy with things other than aus VISA.... I know by avoiding IELTS, I might have delayed things for more than a month... 
In case things don't turn out as I am expecting I will appear for IELTS exam, that's my last resort.

Jagz


----------



## Jagz

I really need to know TAT for Points test advice letter for ppl who are already assessed by Vetassess.

Jagz


----------



## Devang

Hey all,

I got my vetassess result in mail today, how ever have confusion.....

1. Results state - Based on evidence provided more than 3.years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and
completed at an appropriate skill level in 5 years before the date of applying for this skill assessment

2. Now when I was filling up my eoi out asked me to enter dates for relevant work experience - I have been working in my current employment for the last 8.5.years that is from 20th sep.2004 but results states from 01/2008 to 04/2013

3. Not sure what dates to put on eoi and how much points to claim

Please advise


----------



## nectar_s

Jagz said:


> Yes nectar_s, They did assessed for my current employment and I can claim 5 pts.
> but was expecting they will also assess my last employment.
> PTA letter is not mandatory but as I want to claim points for other employments also, I am planning to go for it. just to avoid any risk with VISA application.
> 
> I am also short of .5 in speaking in IELTS. Otherwise I could have claimed 60 pts and then EOI
> 
> I have already applied for EOR for IELTS on 1st week of April. Meanwhile I will go for points test advisory letter... so that positive outcome of any of these can help me to save from reattempting IELTS exam....
> 
> So all this to avoid IELTS exam... which is not good attitude but I am already busy with things other than aus VISA.... I know by avoiding IELTS, I might have delayed things for more than a month...
> In case things don't turn out as I am expecting I will appear for IELTS exam, that's my last resort.
> 
> Jagz


sorry to hear on that.. 

if you are planning to claim points for other assessment, then vetassess should have assessed that as well right ? if not then how you can claim points on that..
so , are you going to vetassess for reassessment then..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

bjtamuli said:


> Hi Jagz,
> 
> I decided not to go ahead with Point Test (just for 5 extra points, waiting for 2 months again + 150AUD) and 65 points in total. EOI and SS submitted on 22nd March 2013.
> 
> Change Manager, ANZSCO:224712, IELTS OB:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, Post Recd: 12-Mar-2013


Hi Bjtamuli,

I have applied for Skills Assessment to VETASSESS. I didn't apply for PTA letter as I am still not clear as to why we need this? I have one years plus of job experience in the field which is relevant to my occupation- environmental consultant. I need points only from my qualification. I tried to mail DIAC however unsuccessful in getting any response from them. Do I get points automatically for my qualification? Is PTA required to claim points from job experience as well as qualification or only the former?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Dear All,

Please Guide me.

I am hoping for positive skills assessment from VETASSESS. I have less than two years of work experience. Thus, I didn't apply for PTA letter as I cant claim any employment points. My occupation code is 234312 which is listed on South Australia Website. 

I have already received IELTS results today. L:8.5, R:7, W:7.5, S:7.

My question is I have 30 points from age. 15 points from my Masters degree and 10 points from IELTS. Overall, I have 55 points. Can I lodge an EOI still? I know I can claim 5 points from SS as SA has listed my occupation on their SNOL which is under High Availability list. How does EOI and SS go? Do they go parallely, 


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol data

Please clarify my doubts.

Rosan


----------



## Jagz

dahalrosan said:


> Hi Bjtamuli,
> 
> I have applied for Skills Assessment to VETASSESS. I didn't apply for PTA letter as I am still not clear as to why we need this? I have one years plus of job experience in the field which is relevant to my occupation- environmental consultant. I need points only from my qualification. I tried to mail DIAC however unsuccessful in getting any response from them. Do I get points automatically for my qualification? Is PTA required to claim points from job experience as well as qualification or only the former?


you don't require PTA letter.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Jagz said:


> you don't require PTA letter.


Thank you Jagz. Can anyone please reply to my second post?


----------



## Devang

Yes.... U submit eoi and simultaneously apply for ss


----------



## khanash

Devang said:


> Yes.... U submit eoi and simultaneously apply for ss


but not before u get ur assessment results
....only after ur assessment u can apply for eoi


----------



## sghosh

nectar_s said:


> My qualification is assess positive, but out of three employments only one is positive, if this being the case, iam really worried further ,
> 
> if i cant claim points , then my score is just 55 , do DIAC consider the points advice provided by Vetassess or can i submit EOI.,
> 
> anyone please advise.


If you get 55 with getting any points for employment, Why dont you go for State sponsorship and you can get total of 60.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sghosh said:


> If you get 55 with getting any points for employment, Why dont you go for State sponsorship and you can get total of 60.



Hi Sghosh,
Hi Khanash,
Hi Devang,

This is for all three of you. Assuming I receive positive assessment from VETASSESS I shall bag only 55 points. So, can you please tell me do I apply for State Sponsorship first(I think we apply online through the state website) and then lodge an EOI with 60 points once the minister approves my application.

As sghosh says, first SS then we get 60 points which makes us eligible to lodge an EOI? Who will have access to my EOI application, state and DIAC both..

So, how long does the whole process take from the moment we send our documents for Skill assessment to the point we are granted visa by the DIAC.
1. VETASSESS Skill Assesment- 12 weeks
2. State Sponsorship-....Weeks?
3. EOI- ....Weeks?
4. Visa Application- .... Weeks?


It's all fuzzy and confusing to me..


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

I have not received vetassess skill assesssment till date its being 3 months .i applied in 222311 category . I am chartered accountant from india and certified personnel financial advisor . Kindly suggest how much time it will take is assessment. IT HAS BEEN almost 3 months . i have even submitted my ielts exam details with this still no revert


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

umeshinaz said:


> Hi SydneyDreams,
> 
> I am starting with arranging the documents for Skill Assess....after some research I found that you have also applied through same code....
> 
> can we connect over a email or something...it will be good to know from you and share the notes...
> 
> Cheers,
> Umesh.


hey ,
i applied in same category but not received any revert till date i applied on 15 jan 13 alongwith all docs .
please suggest hw much time will it take


----------



## umeshinaz

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hey ,
> i applied in same category but not received any revert till date i applied on 15 jan 13 alongwith all docs .
> please suggest hw much time will it take



Hi Ankitakharbanda,

i am still preparing and arranging documents.... but what i understand from the forum is that our code takes a little while more than 3-4 months....given less clarity on code definition.....i have couple of queries....can we connect over a [email protected]


----------



## umeshinaz

sandy4aus said:


> Hi. Mee to thro opulentuz. my job code is 212415, and applied for vetassess on 9mar2013.
> Done with ur ielts ?
> Thanks, sandy.


Hi Sandy,

i am still preparing and arranging documents for skill assessment.....i have couple of queries....can we connect over a email.[email protected]


----------



## umeshinaz

bjtamuli said:


> To all,
> I m a newbie here..Bhaskar. I've submitted all documents for Skill Assessment by Dec 4th to VETASSESS. Current status says 'pending' and 'no further documents required'. Can anyone suggest how long it can take and what are the next steps I should plan now only to save time?
> 
> Thanks
> Bhaskar


Hey Bhaskar,

I am starting with Vetasses....i was wondering if we can share notes....


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

umeshinaz said:


> hey bhaskar,
> 
> i am starting with vetasses....i was wondering if we can share notes....


what you want to know umesh


----------



## bjtamuli

umeshinaz said:


> Hey Bhaskar,
> 
> I am starting with Vetasses....i was wondering if we can share notes....


Sure, 
Let me know how can I help you?

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


----------



## umeshinaz

bjtamuli said:


> Sure,
> Let me know how can I help you?
> 
> ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS Doc Recd:04-Dec-2012/Successful:05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013


Thanks Bhaskar and Ankita for the reply.

I am new to the forum and exploring migration option through NSW SS.

*A)* I am a bit confused as to what should be the ANZ code... I am actually from investment banking (M&A) and PE background...an agent suggestd Financial Investment Adviser code....can anyone guide...what could be best possible code for the investment banking professionals...I am MBA finance.

*B)* What is the total fees for Vetassess, just to reconfirm so that I am ticking correct boxes - 
Category would be Skills assessment * Applying outside Australia (GST exclusive) - AUD $670.00
Additional Advisory Letter for DIAC to consider a claim for points in the GSM Points Test Applying outside Australia (GST exclusive) - 3 to 4 employment positions over the last 10 years AUD $150.00 ----- or should it be only for current 1 employer?

So in total 670 + 150 (assuming 2 past employer and 1 current employer)...can we submit online or we need to send through post only....?


*C) *With regards to documents, I am submitting one certified copy each of below:

1) Identity: Birth certificate, Passport, school leaving certificate

2) Education Qualification: 10th, 12th, BBA, MBA certificates....

3) Employment: I have offer letter and relieving letter of my last 2 employers as well as offer letter from current employer...... so should i give all of them?....
i understand there is some format which consultants recommend for a Statement of Service from the Employer.... it will be great if you can share any?

For Evidence of paid employment: should Form 16 should be enough or should i also provide payslips for all the 3 employers, if yes then which time periods

4) Should I also include training attended in past companies, performance appraisal communication issued for revised compensation, recommendation letter received from seniors.....Also should i add statutory declaration as a backup..

It will be great to hear on the above...

Thanks buddies...

[email protected]


----------



## bjtamuli

umeshinaz said:


> Thanks Bhaskar and Ankita for the reply.
> 
> I am new to the forum and exploring migration option through NSW SS.
> 
> A) I am a bit confused as to what should be the ANZ code... I am actually from investment banking (M&A) and PE background...an agent suggestd Financial Investment Adviser code....can anyone guide...what could be best possible code for the investment banking professionals...I am MBA finance.
> 
> B) What is the total fees for Vetassess, just to reconfirm so that I am ticking correct boxes -
> Category would be Skills assessment * Applying outside Australia (GST exclusive) - AUD $670.00
> Additional Advisory Letter for DIAC to consider a claim for points in the GSM Points Test Applying outside Australia (GST exclusive) - 3 to 4 employment positions over the last 10 years AUD $150.00 ----- or should it be only for current 1 employer?
> 
> So in total 670 + 150 (assuming 2 past employer and 1 current employer)...can we submit online or we need to send through post only....?
> 
> C) With regards to documents, I am submitting one certified copy each of below:
> 
> 1) Identity: Birth certificate, Passport, school leaving certificate
> 
> 2) Education Qualification: 10th, 12th, BBA, MBA certificates....
> 
> 3) Employment: I have offer letter and relieving letter of my last 2 employers as well as offer letter from current employer...... so should i give all of them?....
> i understand there is some format which consultants recommend for a Statement of Service from the Employer.... it will be great if you can share any?
> 
> For Evidence of paid employment: should Form 16 should be enough or should i also provide payslips for all the 3 employers, if yes then which time periods
> 
> 4) Should I also include training attended in past companies, performance appraisal communication issued for revised compensation, recommendation letter received from seniors.....Also should i add statutory declaration as a backup..
> 
> It will be great to hear on the above...
> 
> Thanks buddies...
> 
> [email protected]


Firstly, wanted to know if you are applying through a migration consultant or just by itself?


----------



## khanash

dahalrosan said:


> Hi Sghosh,
> Hi Khanash,
> Hi Devang,
> 
> This is for all three of you. Assuming I receive positive assessment from VETASSESS I shall bag only 55 points. So, can you please tell me do I apply for State Sponsorship first(I think we apply online through the state website) and then lodge an EOI with 60 points once the minister approves my application.
> 
> As sghosh says, first SS then we get 60 points which makes us eligible to lodge an EOI? Who will have access to my EOI application, state and DIAC both..
> 
> So, how long does the whole process take from the moment we send our documents for Skill assessment to the point we are granted visa by the DIAC.
> 1. VETASSESS Skill Assesment- 12 weeks
> 2. State Sponsorship-....Weeks?
> 3. EOI- ....Weeks?
> 4. Visa Application- .... Weeks?
> 
> 
> It's all fuzzy and confusing to me..


as soon as u get ur assessment results if u have following docs ready u can apply for eoi
1.passport 2.ielts 3.assessment results
and write state sponsorship in ur eoi application.....ull get some eoi no. then u can apply for statesponsorship which is done simultaneously.....
time for nomination depends on the state that ur choosing i.e Western australia and South australia website says they send invitation in 4 weeks
as soon as u get sponsorship u get an invite within 60 days by DIAC...
then u have another 60 days time to lodge ur application or ur eoi expires.
after lodging 190 application DIAC website says u get a case officer in 5 weeks....
if u have everything fronloaded then u might get ur visa in two to three months
hope it guides u


----------



## dstanev

I applied for financial investment advisor. Documents received on 4 th of March. Still waiting.. Wondering how are you guys doing in terms of time


----------



## umeshinaz

bjtamuli said:


> Firstly, wanted to know if you are applying through a migration consultant or just by itself?


buddy...I am doing it myself...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

khanash said:


> as soon as u get ur assessment results if u have following docs ready u can apply for eoi
> 1.passport 2.ielts 3.assessment results
> and write state sponsorship in ur eoi application.....ull get some eoi no. then u can apply for statesponsorship which is done simultaneously.....
> time for nomination depends on the state that ur choosing i.e Western australia and South australia website says they send invitation in 4 weeks
> as soon as u get sponsorship u get an invite within 60 days by DIAC...
> then u have another 60 days time to lodge ur application or ur eoi expires.
> after lodging 190 application DIAC website says u get a case officer in 5 weeks....
> if u have everything fronloaded then u might get ur visa in two to three months
> hope it guides u


Khanash,
~Thanks a ton.I wish you all the best for your application process..now i am crystal clear and have a google earth view of the overall procedure


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Can anyone tell me whether VETASSESS processes online applications quickly than paper based applications?


----------



## Devang

Yes that is what they say on the website..... I applied online but out still took exactly 3 months for the outcome


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Devang said:


> Yes that is what they say on the website..... I applied online but out still took exactly 3 months for the outcome



What's your occupation devang? What's the outcome? 

3 months= 16 weeks while they say 6-8 weeks on their website..

I applied online on 20 Feb. I sent my documents via TNT express on 8th March. The online tracker shows they received the supporting documents on 13 March. They could not locate my documents for two weeks..They again took two more weeks for clearing my cheque in the financial section. So finally on 5th April, my documents was acknowledged by the assessing committee..They are damn slow and its frustrating to wait..


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Devang said:


> Yes that is what they say on the website..... I applied online but out still took exactly 3 months for the outcome


HI devang ,
did you have any idea regarding vetasses skiill assesssment for financial investment financial


----------



## Devang

Nope sorry


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Devang said:


> Nope sorry


Anyone has any idea whether the vetassess skill assessment result for doc submitted in 15 jan 2013 had been declared or not . kindly reply if anyone has any idea for doc submitted on 15 jan 13 ...........................................extremely worried .pl help


----------



## umeshinaz

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Anyone has any idea whether the vetassess skill assessment result for doc submitted in 15 jan 2013 had been declared or not . kindly reply if anyone has any idea for doc submitted on 15 jan 13 ...........................................extremely worried .pl help


Hi Ankita...i am also worried even before submitting the documents...it will be heplful if you can guide on below....cheers

A) I am a bit confused as to what should be the ANZ code... I am actually from investment banking (M&A) and PE background...an agent suggestd Financial Investment Adviser code....can anyone guide...what could be best possible code for the investment banking professionals...I am MBA finance.

B) What is the total fees for Vetassess, just to reconfirm so that I am ticking correct boxes - 
Category would be Skills assessment * Applying outside Australia (GST exclusive) - AUD $670.00
Additional Advisory Letter for DIAC to consider a claim for points in the GSM Points Test Applying outside Australia (GST exclusive) - 3 to 4 employment positions over the last 10 years AUD $150.00 ----- or should it be only for current 1 employer?

So in total 670 + 150 (assuming 2 past employer and 1 current employer)...can we submit online or we need to send through post only....?


C) With regards to documents, I am submitting one certified copy each of below:

1) Identity: Birth certificate, Passport, school leaving certificate

2) Education Qualification: 10th, 12th, BBA, MBA certificates....

3) Employment: I have offer letter and relieving letter of my last 2 employers as well as offer letter from current employer...... so should i give all of them?....
i understand there is some format which consultants recommend for a Statement of Service from the Employer.... it will be great if you can share any?

For Evidence of paid employment: should Form 16 should be enough or should i also provide payslips for all the 3 employers, if yes then which time periods

4) Should I also include training attended in past companies, performance appraisal communication issued for revised compensation, recommendation letter received from seniors.....Also should i add statutory declaration as a backup..

It will be great to hear on the above...from senior expat members too....

Thanks buddies...

[email protected]


----------



## khanash

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Anyone has any idea whether the vetassess skill assessment result for doc submitted in 15 jan 2013 had been declared or not . kindly reply if anyone has any idea for doc submitted on 15 jan 13 ...........................................extremely worried .pl help


i think u can email them on the vetasses website and ask them but do use the same email address as used on the application and give ur reference no.ull get an email within five working days regarding ur application.
hope it helps


----------



## argetlam0102

*Hello to All*

Sorry, entering the discussion quite late.. I have 2 problems that i need to discuss with fellow members. Let me update my status before i proceed. 

Nominated Occupation : Marketing Specialist (225113)
Date of Filing with Vetassess :20th Feb 
Supporting Document Updated : 12 March
Status : Pending.
IELTS : 8 Overall.



1. I was working for a company 'x' when i applied and now i have quit that company, will it have an impact on my verification. The fact that i am joining one of my companies biggest competitors will definitely not help if Vetasses checks back with my company ( as both my Boss and others are not very happy that i have decided to join competition) Hope that they don't counter verify..

2. Marketing specialist is a limited category Skill in ACT. Going by the discussion timelines that i can expect from vetasses would be by the 2nd week of June. and i will get the report (positive I hope) by 3rd Week only. New Sills list will be updated by 30th June, what if Marketing specialist gets closed by then.. Will ACT consider all applications filed with them or will they go as per the new nominated list post June.. Have i Missed the BUS...


----------



## mady123

argetlam0102 said:


> Sorry, entering the discussion quite late.. I have 2 problems that i need to discuss with fellow members. Let me update my status before i proceed.
> 
> Nominated Occupation : Marketing Specialist (225113)
> Date of Filing with Vetassess :20th Feb
> Supporting Document Updated : 12 March
> Status : Pending.
> IELTS : 8 Overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I was working for a company 'x' when i applied and now i have quit that company, will it have an impact on my verification. The fact that i am joining one of my companies biggest competitors will definitely not help if Vetasses checks back with my company ( as both my Boss and others are not very happy that i have decided to join competition) Hope that they don't counter verify..
> 
> 2. Marketing specialist is a limited category Skill in ACT. Going by the discussion timelines that i can expect from vetasses would be by the 2nd week of June. and i will get the report (positive I hope) by 3rd Week only. New Sills list will be updated by 30th June, what if Marketing specialist gets closed by then.. Will ACT consider all applications filed with them or will they go as per the new nominated list post June.. Have i Missed the BUS...


1- No it does not matter as long as your experience fulfilled the requirements at the time of application & you have provided all necessary employment documentation. I would suggest you to update your new employment details to Vetassess just in case if they decide to verify it.

2-No, you will not be able to apply visa to DIAC if your nominated occupation will be removed from the list. That's how it works. Also you signed the Vetassess declaration that stated:


I have consulted the skilled occupation lists published by the Department of Immigration
and Citizenship (Australia) before applying and I understand that it is an applicant's
responsibility to ensure that the selected occupation is available for the intended visa category


----------



## harneek

has any one of u received the assessment result? I am also in queue, waiting the assessment for >3 mnths


----------



## sghosh

harneek said:


> has any one of u received the assessment result? I am also in queue, waiting the assessment for >3 mnths


When did you apply?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

harneek said:


> has any one of u received the assessment result? I am also in queue, waiting the assessment for >3 mnths


nope says there is rush at vetasses and they have their closing in july ...also i heard that nsw ss has been closed till july maybe that is also the reason ..............i applied on 15 jan 13 not received any revert till date


----------



## Devang

Its been more than 3 months now why dont you call vetassess and check what us going on they are very helpful and probably would tell you whats happening coz that is what I did and got to know that they were waiting for a reply from my employer


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Devang said:


> Its been more than 3 months now why dont you call vetassess and check what us going on they are very helpful and probably would tell you whats happening coz that is what I did and got to know that they were waiting for a reply from my employer


i have written them mail but the mail of my agaent is registerd with thm and they had send a form in attachment asking to change the email address also i asked ny agent he said that there is rush at vetassess and people who had applied in dec still not received thee rsults


----------



## sghosh

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i have written them mail but the mail of my agaent is registerd with thm and they had send a form in attachment asking to change the email address also i asked ny agent he said that there is rush at vetassess and people who had applied in dec still not received thee rsults


That a bad news, I applied on 25th March so probably August can show me some update.


----------



## Heba Elkordy

Does anyone know if Canberra reached its ceiling got occupation Marketing Specialst?


----------



## baba18

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i have written them mail but the mail of my agaent is registerd with thm and they had send a form in attachment asking to change the email address also i asked ny agent he said that there is rush at vetassess and people who had applied in dec still not received thee rsults


I have applied on 12th feb and i will be expecting the result arount 15th may :fingerscrossed:. 
The process takes around 3 mths +/- 1 week but even my agent told me that it is taking 4 mths due to a lot of rush.


----------



## harneek

Devang said:


> Its been more than 3 months now why dont you call vetassess and check what us going on they are very helpful and probably would tell you whats happening coz that is what I did and got to know that they were waiting for a reply from my employer


I don't have any file/ref no. as my agent still not share this with me. Can i call vetassess without these details. will they able to provide status as per name and other details?
Really don't know what to do. On that basis i have to file Victoria SS as well.


----------



## Devang

They would not look unless you give them your file number


----------



## YSteenkamp

I received confirmation on 7 February that my documents was received by VETASSESS. I know it takes 10-12 weeks since I am intended to apply for a 190-visa, however, I received an e-mail on 18 March 2013 stating "This email is to inform that your qualification and/or employment require further investigation. This may involve some delay in finalising your case." I enquired to find out the reason for the delay but I they informed me they can't give me that information.

Does this means that the 10-12 weeks will not apply in my case? We really need to finalize the whole visa process by the end of the year.


----------



## Devang

That is what I think so I have read about it done where on the forum and they say when you receive an email like this it takes approximately more than 6 months


----------



## YSteenkamp

Devang said:


> That is what I think so I have read about it done where on the forum and they say when you receive an email like this it takes approximately more than 6 months


Why would it take so long? Why won't they give information on exactly what the problem is? I mean if they have trouble confirming employment or something, maybe I can give them other contact details or further information to assist them. I have nothing to hide since I know everything that I gave is correct and true. I just want the assessment to be completed asap since this is holding the whole process back. I have already completed everything on the EoI except the Skills Assessment results. I've passed the IELTS with a 7.5. The assessment is the last hurdle that I need to overcome to be able to be invited.


----------



## Devang

Randomly diac picks up documents to investigate it further and that is why it takes more time so not sure your case also looks similar with the way vetassess has mailed you


----------



## khanash

YSteenkamp said:


> I received confirmation on 7 February that my documents was received by VETASSESS. I know it takes 10-12 weeks since I am intended to apply for a 190-visa, however, I received an e-mail on 18 March 2013 stating "This email is to inform that your qualification and/or employment require further investigation. This may involve some delay in finalising your case." I enquired to find out the reason for the delay but I they informed me they can't give me that information.
> 
> Does this means that the 10-12 weeks will not apply in my case? We really need to finalize the whole visa process by the end of the year.


what was ur qualification and profession????? the university u completed ur education frm...was it an accredited one or not???


----------



## YSteenkamp

khanash said:


> what was ur qualification and profession????? the university u completed ur education frm...was it an accredited one or not???


My profession is HR Advisor. I obtained 2 qualifications at the University of South Africa (Unisa), Bachelor in Business Administration (With mostly HR Subjects) in 2009 and a BCom Industrial and Organisational Psychology in 2012. I know Unisa and their qualifications are part of the Commonwealth University Yearbook and are therefore Internationally recognised. I also have membership with AHRI (Australian Human Resources Institute).


----------



## khanash

YSteenkamp said:


> My profession is HR Advisor. I obtained 2 qualifications at the University of South Africa (Unisa), Bachelor in Business Administration (With mostly HR Subjects) in 2009 and a BCom Industrial and Organisational Psychology in 2012. I know Unisa and their qualifications are part of the Commonwealth University Yearbook and are therefore Internationally recognised. I also have membership with AHRI (Australian Human Resources Institute).


i have also applied for HR advisor....am MBA in HR.....with three years of experience...my status shows docs recieved on 25th feb....uptil now status is unchanged.......
ur qualifications seem perfect then definitely it must be randomly selected for checking.....it might take a little longer than usual times.....Maybe


----------



## baba18

HI guys

Has any one recieved assessment result applied in the mth of Feb 2013
I have applied on 12th FEB 2013, so just wanted to know wether the results have started to come for the mth of FEB 2013


----------



## nectar_s

YSteenkamp said:


> I received confirmation on 7 February that my documents was received by VETASSESS. I know it takes 10-12 weeks since I am intended to apply for a 190-visa, however, I received an e-mail on 18 March 2013 stating "This email is to inform that your qualification and/or employment require further investigation. This may involve some delay in finalising your case." I enquired to find out the reason for the delay but I they informed me they can't give me that information.
> 
> Does this means that the 10-12 weeks will not apply in my case? We really need to finalize the whole visa process by the end of the year.


I even received the same message, but my assesment completed in 12 weeks of time. in this case, they need some time to verify your employment


----------



## YSteenkamp

nectar_s said:


> I even received the same message, but my assesment completed in 12 weeks of time. in this case, they need some time to verify your employment


Thank you very much.  I hope mine is the same: fingerscrossed:


----------



## ritshar

khanash said:


> on the website theyve mentioned 10 to 12 weeks......but applications are taking from 12 to 14 weeks as seen on forums


The processing time could be 16 weeks or more..My documents were received on 17th Jan..still nothing has happened..


----------



## Tans

ritshar said:


> The processing time could be 16 weeks or more..My documents were received on 17th Jan..still nothing has happened..


Try to call them once to check. I applied for Points Test Advice only. They said, call us after 10 weeks. The lead time is 10weeks for points test. Not sure what they are really doing 

Cheers,
Tans


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

ritshar said:


> The processing time could be 16 weeks or more..My documents were received on 17th Jan..still nothing has happened..


om vetassess

i sent my docs on 15 jan ...not received any revert from vetassess till date


----------



## umeshinaz

Hello friends,

I am confused with the code that applies to my profession. I was thinking of using Vetasses advisory service.....any thoughts on using them....kindly enlighten...

thanks in advance.


----------



## nectar_s

umeshinaz said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am confused with the code that applies to my profession. I was thinking of using Vetasses advisory service.....any thoughts on using them....kindly enlighten...
> 
> thanks in advance.


you which profession you belong to ...i mean what is the nature of job you perform


----------



## umeshinaz

*thanks*



nectar_s said:


> you which profession you belong to ...i mean what is the nature of job you perform


Hi Nectar,

I come from investment banking and private equity background and little confused on the code....


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*Plz help sr*



devang said:


> means my wait time is another 2 months


hi devang , 
i just ant to know . Today my employer received a call from vetsasess but i had left that job after i filed for skill assessment and some employee of the company said them that she used to work here but had left now the job .later my boss asnswered all their querries and told them that she had just left job few days bac , i am very worried as i have not mentioned my new job in the application .....................do it will result in negative assessment . They talked to my boss for atleast 15 to 20 min . ...........i dont knw what will be going to happen .......................does it will make them fell that i not eligibe as i have submitted application on 15 jan and it almost taken 3 months for verification ,in between i have changed my job ......pl do reply me on urgent basis as soon as u read my life ,,,me extremely tensed and worried


----------



## Devang

Did you change your job after submitting all docs then vetassess states if there is any change we need to notify them..... Y don't you call vetassess and check with them


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

devang said:


> i got ielts results 7.5 overall


hi devang i have a querry can u pl help


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

devang said:


> did you change your job after submitting all docs then vetassess states if there is any change we need to notify them..... Y don't you call vetassess and check with them


no i didnt told them anyhthing is this gona b a big problem


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

devang said:


> did you change your job after submitting all docs then vetassess states if there is any change we need to notify them..... Y don't you call vetassess and check with them


plz reply devang


----------



## flyoz

Hi there!

I'm new to this forum and would like to know the timeline for vetassess assessment. I had filed my application in March 1st week


----------



## nectar_s

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> plz reply devang


you should atleast give a ring now, and tell them else , they may finalise your case, else it would be difficult


----------



## Devang

Yes I agree with nector.... You should inform them about this


----------



## Sankar

friends,

I applied for my qualification assessment (points test adivce) to Vetassess on 3rd April. So far no outcome. When can I expect the result? It's only points test advice, so can I expect the result in two weeks from now.

Cheers.....


----------



## umeshinaz

*Nectar*



nectar_s said:


> you should atleast give a ring now, and tell them else , they may finalise your case, else it would be difficult


Hey Nectar,

Any thoughts on my job code.....i am from investment banking and Private equity background...appreciate any reply...:clap2:


----------



## ironman3

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum. I am going to apply for skills assessment with VETASSESS for the ANZSCO code 225412 - assessment for Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products). I dont have any idea on how to proceed and where to start. Is there anyone in this forum with the same code? 

Please can anyone share your experience with the process/steps and where to start?

Many Thanks in advance!!


----------



## nectar_s

umeshinaz said:


> Hey Nectar,
> 
> Any thoughts on my job code.....i am from investment banking and Private equity background...appreciate any reply...:clap2:



This should suit you.Financial Investment Adviser - 222311


----------



## khanash

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> plz reply devang


when did u leave the job?
i dont think u should have any problem .if they r satisfied with ur previous experience and ur boss confirmed ur dutied as in the reference lettr given by u then u shudnt hav any problem.infact they might giv u points uptil the time u worked in the company that u left.
by the way why did they call the employer had u provided thmwith reference letter or statutory declaration....was ther anything missing as they usually only call when u provide less docs....please clarify


----------



## beleid

*Results received today*

This is my first post. 

Finally, Vetassess results today, papers were received by them on 6 Feb. Wish you receive yours soon


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

devang said:


> any one has heard from vetassess yet


yeah .................................


----------



## Tans

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> I applied for my qualification assessment (points test adivce) to Vetassess on 3rd April. So far no outcome. When can I expect the result? It's only points test advice, so can I expect the result in two weeks from now.
> 
> Cheers.....


No dude...i'm still waiting. Even I applied for points test advice. They received all docs on 14-Mar and when I called them up, they said you have to wait for 10 weeks and you are calling after 6 weeks.

Not sure why they take so much time for points test advice.


----------



## ashutosh.raina

I have heard that Vetassess assessment takes time. and takes more than 3 months in most of the cases, whereas ACS assesments happen within the 3 month time frame.


----------



## khanash

beleid said:


> This is my first post.
> 
> Finally, Vetassess results today, papers were received by them on 6 Feb. Wish you receive yours soon


wow hope its positive 
could u brief abt ur qualifications and ur experience years and how many companies u had joined and whether u recieved a call at ur employers office


----------



## Sankar

Tans said:


> No dude...i'm still waiting. Even I applied for points test advice. They received all docs on 14-Mar and when I called them up, they said you have to wait for 10 weeks and you are calling after 6 weeks.
> 
> Not sure why they take so much time for points test advice.


Tans, Thanks for your reply.
OMG, just for qualification assessment they are taking 10 weeks time? In that case I'll get my outcome in June 3rd week. This is really bad.


----------



## beleid

khanash said:


> wow hope its positive
> could u brief abt ur qualifications and ur experience years and how many companies u had joined and whether u recieved a call at ur employers office



Yes it is positive. I am policy analyst with more than 8 years experience working for the same company. I have not received any call but my employer might be . Actually He did not tell me if they called him or not.

It took exactly 12 weeks and two days to be assessed.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Hi everyone, I have submitted the documents for skill assessment under occupation 149914 Financial institution branch manager to vetasses on 15.04.2013. Today my status was updated by Vetassess as "*Your qualification and/or employment require further investigation. This may involve some delay in finalising your case*". Really worried abt this message. I have two years of experience in this field and submitted all the relevant documents. Dont know the reason for this msg.... Can anyone clarify the reason behind it.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Note: I havent received any mail but my status in the site is updated.


----------



## Ali33

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi everyone, I have submitted the documents for skill assessment under occupation 149914 Financial institution branch manager to vetasses on 15.04.2013. Today my status was updated by Vetassess as "*Your qualification and/or employment require further investigation. This may involve some delay in finalising your case*". Really worried abt this message. I have two years of experience in this field and submitted all the relevant documents. Dont know the reason for this msg.... Can anyone clarify the reason behind it.


If docs you submitted are true no need to be worried...they won't reject you until they are sure that something is wrong in my opinion.


----------



## sghosh

nectar_s said:


> My qualification is assess positive, but out of three employments only one is positive, if this being the case, iam really worried further ,
> 
> if i cant claim points , then my score is just 55 , do DIAC consider the points advice provided by Vetassess or can i submit EOI.,
> 
> anyone please advise.


Hey nectar,

I just got to see in some thread that even if Vetassess mentions that only 1 or 2 years are relevant, DIAC is not bothered about it. What DIAC is worried about is if you have really worked in some company or not and if your job is relevant to the code you applied for or not. You may still claim full points for employment.

You may like to do some more research and also you can discuss the result with DIAC and check as how they want you to proceed. Good Luck!!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Devang said:


> They would not look unless you give them your file number


HI devang ,
i received my skill assessment today positive , i wnt to ask u few things .if i want tpo apply for ss my agent says me to again gv ielts exam , i had already given academics with idp with overall band 7 but noy individulally . also am i required to be employed at the time of visa lodgement or not . 
as my previous employer told to vetassess on telephone that i had left the job now ,


----------



## Devang

Not quite sure y would your agent ask you to give ielts again....... Are you short on points........


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Devang said:


> Not quite sure y would your agent ask you to give ielts again....... Are you short on points........


i didnt knew hw much points i have i think i need 5 points from ss so as to eligible for pr


----------



## Devang

I was told that I can't change my jobtill the time this entire procedure was completed so did not think of changing....... Dont have a correct answer for it...... Some seniors can answer your this question


----------



## Devang

Check for the points calculation on diac website


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Devang said:


> Check for the points calculation on diac website


hmmmm ok


----------



## gsp2canberra

Have u given academics? I think u need to give general for immigration purposes..


----------



## roninquick

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> HI devang ,
> i received my skill assessment today positive , i wnt to ask u few things .if i want tpo apply for ss my agent says me to again gv ielts exam , i had already given academics with idp with overall band 7 but noy individulally . also am i required to be employed at the time of visa lodgement or not .
> as my previous employer told to vetassess on telephone that i had left the job now ,


it would be favourable if u r employed at the time of visa finalisation..though it would not end up as visa denial..it doesnt matter wht ur previous employer told vetassess, eventually they assess u positive..in case u r unemployed at the time of visa finalisation they might ask u the reason for the same..and thats about it..relax..


----------



## DesiTadka

Devang, the intention of your agent for the suggestion is just so that either Vetassess or DIAC decides to do an employment verification, they shall get a positive answer. That said, if someone responds to Vetassess stating that yes he worked here but he no longer works here also in a way a confirmation that you worked there. Trust me, they would rather love to hear the truth then a story.... Their intent is just to ensure that there is no made up employment history.

All shall go well. Think positive. Well wishes...


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Ali33 said:


> If docs you submitted are true no need to be worried...they won't reject you until they are sure that something is wrong in my opinion.


Thanks for ur reply. I don't not know the exact reason for this message. They have also mentioned that they may delay in finalizing the case. Don't know when they will release the assessment results. Do u have any idea regarding this issue.


----------



## argetlam0102

*Hello to All*

Got a revert from Vetasses..saying politely that it takes upto 12 weeks or more.. guess the wait carries on for one more month...


----------



## sabithasivaguru

ocess application when ee


argetlam0102 said:


> Got a revert from Vetasses..saying politely that it takes upto 12 weeks or more.. guess the wait carries on for one more month...


Hi don't know why vetasses is taking so much time to process the application. I have received a message from them as ur employment, education requires further investigation which may result in delay in finalizing ur case. Don't know the reason for this kind of message. Do u have any idea abt when they will release the results for these kind of applications.


----------



## nectar_s

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> HI devang ,
> i received my skill assessment today positive , i wnt to ask u few things .if i want tpo apply for ss my agent says me to again gv ielts exam , i had already given academics with idp with overall band 7 but noy individulally . also am i required to be employed at the time of visa lodgement or not .
> as my previous employer told to vetassess on telephone that i had left the job now ,




USually if you have ur assessment under Vetassess, you need to take up general instead of academic, that is mandatory irrespective of you claiming points.. or your assessment is positive 

Also, check for the requirement in SS - which state you are applying, it really matters, some need 7 in each module.. depending on that u can focus.


----------



## nectar_s

sabithasivaguru said:


> Thanks for ur reply. I don't not know the exact reason for this message. They have also mentioned that they may delay in finalizing the case. Don't know when they will release the assessment results. Do u have any idea regarding this issue.


usually, this type of message mean they are doing some internal checks with your employer. did you employer received any call or email ..if not, keep them posted on the same.


----------



## nectar_s

sghosh said:


> Hey nectar,
> 
> I just got to see in some thread that even if Vetassess mentions that only 1 or 2 years are relevant, DIAC is not bothered about it. What DIAC is worried about is if you have really worked in some company or not and if your job is relevant to the code you applied for or not. You may still claim full points for employment.
> 
> You may like to do some more research and also you can discuss the result with DIAC and check as how they want you to proceed. Good Luck!!



The biggest worry is the outcome says, the occupation is not closely related to ..
i am in the vague of getting reassessed. let us see. how it works


----------



## sabithasivaguru

nectar_s said:


> usually, this type of message mean they are doing some internal checks with your employer. did you employer received any call or email ..if not, keep them posted on the same.


Hi thanks for ur reply. Actually I'm working in Govt organization, and I have given the contact no of my Branch Manager. Will they call the HO or my BM. Can u plz tell me when can I expect the results. Really worried abt this msg. But my agent is tell that it's normal to receive this message. By the way they have received my application on April 15. Thnx.


----------



## nectar_s

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi thanks for ur reply. Actually I'm working in Govt organization, and I have given the contact no of my Branch Manager. Will they call the HO or my BM. Can u plz tell me when can I expect the results. Really worried abt this msg. But my agent is tell that it's normal to receive this message. By the way they have received my application on April 15. Thnx.


they will call the person, whom you have given as reference.
dont worry ..you have still long time. your application is recd on apr 15, count from there 10-12 weeks


----------



## argetlam0102

*Hello to All*



sabithasivaguru said:


> ocess application when ee
> 
> Hi don't know why vetasses is taking so much time to process the application. I have received a message from them as ur employment, education requires further investigation which may result in delay in finalizing ur case. Don't know the reason for this kind of message. Do u have any idea abt when they will release the results for these kind of applications.


From what i can deduce from the postings on the the net, 12 weeks looks like a more acceptable timeline. we have nothing in our hands but to wait and watch..


----------



## YSteenkamp

YSteenkamp said:


> I received confirmation on 7 February that my documents was received by VETASSESS. I know it takes 10-12 weeks since I am intended to apply for a 190-visa, however, I received an e-mail on 18 March 2013 stating "This email is to inform that your qualification and/or employment require further investigation. This may involve some delay in finalising your case." I enquired to find out the reason for the delay but I they informed me they can't give me that information.
> 
> Does this means that the 10-12 weeks will not apply in my case? We really need to finalize the whole visa process by the end of the year.


I contacted them today since the 12 weeks was over on 30 April. Only after my inquiry they informed me they needed additional information. The information they need are regarding my own business. I initially operated as a sole proprietor since July 2011 and only registered a pty ltd company last year for a contract that I wanted. I provided them with Tax declaration that I submitted for 2011-2012 tax year as proof of my sole proprietor business as in SA you don't need an accountant if you are a sole proprietor. 

My problem is that I don't know what additional I can provide them with, nor can I understand why they could not tell me this with my inquire on 18 March communication.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

argetlam0102 said:


> From what i can deduce from the postings on the the net, 12 weeks looks like a more acceptable timeline. we have nothing in our hands but to wait and watch..


Thanks for ur reply.....


----------



## sabithasivaguru

nectar_s said:


> usually, this type of message mean they are doing some internal checks with your employer. did you employer received any call or email ..if not, keep them posted on the same.


Thnx for ur reply....


----------



## khanash

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hmmmm ok


dear ankita,
congrats on ur positive result and best of luck for future....
could u tell us what employment evidence did u present to vetasses ...usually they dont call employers if u hav given reference letter on letterhead.....but if u have given statutory declaration then they usually do it.....did ur employer tell u what questions they asked frm him....


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Tstin


sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi everyone, I have submitted the documents for skill assessment under occupation 149914 Financial institution branch manager to vetasses on 15.04.2013. Today my status was updated by Vetassess as "*Your qualification and/or employment require further investigation. This may involve some delay in finalising your case*". Really worried abt this message. I have two years of experience in this field and submitted all the relevant documents. Dont know the reason for this msg.... Can anyone clarify the reason behind it.


Hi, today received a mail from vetasess stating that, YOUR APPLICATION HAS BEEN RANDOMLY SELECTED FOR FURTHER INVESTIGATION. THERE IS NO DOCUMENT REQUIRED FROM U AT THIS STAGE. Fingers crossed.


----------



## k.emper

Hi Pals,
After a 3 month long wait, I have seen an update on VETASSESS for my application. The status now reads - "Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)"
Do anyone have an idea what this means and when I can expect the result of my assessment.
The message conveys that its only the initial checking that's done. So will there be further levels of checking?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Devang

I also had this message before got my positive response from vetassess..... Hopefully within a weeks time you should expect your results


----------



## k.emper

Thanks dude for the response. So you got your positive assessment after a week you got that particular message?



Devang said:


> I also had this message before got my positive response from vetassess..... Hopefully within a weeks time you should expect your results


----------



## Devang

Yes within a week so don't worry you would get yours as positive


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> Yes within a week so don't worry you would get yours as positive


hi devang

hopefully you have submitted your EOI


----------



## Devang

Yes submitted my eoi and applied for act ss got confirmation of payment on 29th april so waiting for results


----------



## nectar_s

congrats..hope you see soon with grant as well


----------



## Andy10

beleid said:


> This is my first post.
> 
> Finally, Vetassess results today, papers were received by them on 6 Feb. Wish you receive yours soon


Congrats....! Ours were received on the 6th of Feb too without any revert yet... still shows pending... I sent an email last evening.


----------



## baba18

HI guys

Has any one recieved assessment result applied in the mth of Feb 2013
I have applied on 12th FEB 2013, so just wanted to know wether the results have started to come for the mth of FEB 2013


----------



## Andy10

baba18 said:


> HI guys
> 
> Has any one recieved assessment result applied in the mth of Feb 2013
> I have applied on 12th FEB 2013, so just wanted to know wether the results have started to come for the mth of FEB 2013


Yes, I had applied on 6th of Feb and received the assessment result today. My agent said I would receive the physical result within 10 days.


----------



## Andy10

Devang said:


> Yes submitted my eoi and applied for act ss got confirmation of payment on 29th april so waiting for results


Hey Devang, I m going to apply for ACT SS mostly within the next couple of weeks. Just waiting for the physical copy of Vetasses.. let me know when you get your SS. Cheers!


----------



## baba18

Andy10 said:


> Yes, I had applied on 6th of Feb and received the assessment result today. My agent said I would receive the physical result within 10 days.


Congs.............that means i will be getting it soon:fingerscrossed:

Can i get your email id


----------



## sghosh

Andy10 said:


> Yes, I had applied on 6th of Feb and received the assessment result today. My agent said I would receive the physical result within 10 days.


Congrats buddy!! I have to wait for over a month now. 7th week running.


----------



## Andy10

sabithasivaguru said:


> Tstin
> 
> Hi, today received a mail from vetasess stating that, YOUR APPLICATION HAS BEEN RANDOMLY SELECTED FOR FURTHER INVESTIGATION. THERE IS NO DOCUMENT REQUIRED FROM U AT THIS STAGE. Fingers crossed.


Best of luck!


----------



## Andy10

sghosh said:


> Congrats buddy!! I have to wait for over a month now. 7th week running.


All the best for Vetassess. Which SS you planning for thereafter?


----------



## khanash

Devang said:


> I also had this message before got my positive response from vetassess..... Hopefully within a weeks time you should expect your results


devang why did u go fro ACT sponsorship....i mean did u research properly....ive heard they have more govt jobs thr and outsiders r rnt much welcomed thr...
why didnt u go for South Australia.....
even i have my profession available thr but my agent advised me not to apply thr.....plz comment


----------



## sghosh

Andy10 said:


> All the best for Vetassess. Which SS you planning for thereafter?


My code is available with ACT and WA. So obviously going for WA where there are more opportunities than ACT.


----------



## Devang

My job code is only available in act so have no option but to apply for act


----------



## nectar_s

Devang said:


> My job code is only available in act so have no option but to apply for act


Well. if you have 60 points, then you can very well wait for 189 visa right ?


----------



## DesiTadka

Transcript is table of all details of the academic subjects that you have cleared with the marks and grades (if applicable), which is issued by the institution of which you have completed a degree or diploma course. Usually it is issued in a sealed envelope per your request.


----------



## Andy10

Devang said:


> My job code is only available in act so have no option but to apply for act


Hi Devang! Let me know when you get the SS. We are also applying for ACT.


----------



## khanash

nectar_s said:


> Well. if you have 60 points, then you can very well wait for 189 visa right ?


no..... u have to have ur profession in SOL1 as well otherwise u can only go for the option of 190......


----------



## harneek

is any one received their assessment of Jan/Feb 2013? I applied on Feb'13 but still waiting for result.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## k.emper

Dude I applied on 2nd Feb, and docs were received on 7th Feb. I am still waiting for my assessment result.



harneek said:


> is any one received their assessment of Jan/Feb 2013? I applied on Feb'13 but still waiting for result.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Devang

My occupation is in csol which means only ss and that too only for act


----------



## sghosh

k.emper said:


> Dude I applied on 2nd Feb, and docs were received on 7th Feb. I am still waiting for my assessment result.


I see you have already submitted EOI and received invitation too. Why did you apply for ACS as well as Vetassess? Do you still need the Vetassess results? Just out of curiosity

But somewhere I read people received results who applied on 9 or 10th Feb. It all depends on the assessor. No one can predict them.


----------



## khanash

my status shows doc recieved on 25thfeb ......and a friend of mine applied on 11th feb but still no news ...i guess next week we might start hearing some good news


----------



## nectar_s

khanash said:


> no..... u have to have ur profession in SOL1 as well otherwise u can only go for the option of 190......


thanks for infor..my occupation in inSOL1 but unfortunately i am falling 5 points short but no state sponsors


----------



## nectar_s

i had my speaking test today.. too many questions .. i would like to share questions :
I have taken academic module ..speaking and listening common for all. 

What is your full name?
Do you work or study?
Is your work complicated?
Do you feel tired after your work?
What you would like to do after your office hours ?
How is traditional and modern buildings differ from?
What type of buildings do tourist like to visit?
Explain the house which you are living in ?
Do you wish to construct your own building
Do you involve yourself in writing ?
What type of writing you did in highschool?
If you get a chance to become a writer will you like to be?

Cue Card
Talk about a situation where you were late. Please say
- What were you late for?
- What caused you to be late?
- How did you feel about it?
Discussion:
- What is the importance of being on time?
What are the occasions which you feel you should be on time?
What are the circumstances which you feel you can delay ?
- Do people in your country accept excuses for being late?
Why time is considered differently at different places ?
-Do people feel miserable being on time ?
If someone comes late , how do you feel ?
-Do younger and older generation consider time equally or they have different thoughts?


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> i had my speaking test today.. too many questions .. i would like to share questions :
> I have taken academic module ..speaking and listening common for all.
> 
> What is your full name?
> Do you work or study?
> Is your work complicated?
> Do you feel tired after your work?
> What you would like to do after your office hours ?
> How is traditional and modern buildings differ from?
> What type of buildings do tourist like to visit?
> Explain the house which you are living in ?
> Do you wish to construct your own building
> Do you involve yourself in writing ?
> What type of writing you did in highschool?
> If you get a chance to become a writer will you like to be?
> 
> Cue Card
> Talk about a situation where you were late. Please say
> - What were you late for?
> - What caused you to be late?
> - How did you feel about it?
> Discussion:
> - What is the importance of being on time?
> What are the occasions which you feel you should be on time?
> What are the circumstances which you feel you can delay ?
> - Do people in your country accept excuses for being late?
> Why time is considered differently at different places ?
> -Do people feel miserable being on time ?
> If someone comes late , how do you feel ?
> -Do younger and older generation consider time equally or they have different thoughts?


So you had speaking already and LRW is today? Good luck. How did your speaking test go then. My wife got her result as overall 6 band where she had to score overall 4.5 band as dependant.


----------



## nectar_s

i feel it didnt go too well. too many questions i felt .but it ran for 14 min.

i have my LRW on thursday.

by the way congrats to your wife


----------



## harneek

*Vetassess skill assessment*

Dear All, applied the vetassess skill assessment in Feb'13, but still not received any update. Any one in forum, who recently received the assessment result from vetassess. I applied for life scientist. Any idea, when will I expect this


----------



## harneek

Dear All, applied the vetassess skill assessment in Feb'13, but still not received any update. Any one in forum, who recently received the assessment result from vetassess. I applied for life scientist. Any idea, when will I expect this


----------



## bjtamuli

nectar_s said:


> i feel it didnt go too well. too many questions i felt .but it ran for 14 min.
> 
> i have my LRW on thursday.
> 
> by the way congrats to your wife


Ok. Good luck. Thank you!


----------



## laurinoz

Hi Pals,

I feel I am now ready to send the Skills Assessments docs. Thanks all for sharing your experience!

Although, I would like to ask if you all have had your payslips translated.
One of the NAATI translator told me it was not requested to get them translated (she was charging AUD 49,50 per document, so don't think she would have willingly refused to make money).
I have therefore not done it.
I guess the fact that I am going to send my docs is making me a bit nervous now.
I know it is always best to have a max of things ready, but I saved GPB200 between the translation and the certification.

Can you all shed some light on this one?
I will get a better picture if I have multiple experience shared

Thanks guys


----------



## khanash

harneek said:


> Dear All, applied the vetassess skill assessment in Feb'13, but still not received any update. Any one in forum, who recently received the assessment result from vetassess. I applied for life scientist. Any idea, when will I expect this


What does ur status say about the reciept of documents........my status shows docs recieved on 25 feb and assessment pending


----------



## anshuashu

wat is the other way to check the status of the application as i dnt hav the file nmbr??? my file was submitted by the agent on 6 feb 2013?


----------



## khanash

anshuashu said:


> wat is the other way to check the status of the application as i dnt hav the file nmbr??? my file was submitted by the agent on 6 feb 2013?


ask ur agent to give u ue file no and login password......then u cn check...otherwise no other way


----------



## k.emper

Ok guys, after a long wait of 3months+1week my VETASSESS assessment is completed. 
Now need to wait for the result to reach me by post - fingers crossed for a positive result.
Anshu, Harneek - Now that the files of Feb have started moving, I think yours get completed next week .. hopefully. Good Luck


----------



## khanash

k.emper said:


> Ok guys, after a long wait of 3months+1week my VETASSESS assessment is completed.
> Now need to wait for the result to reach me by post - fingers crossed for a positive result.
> Anshu, Harneek - Now that the files of Feb have started moving, I think yours get completed next week .. hopefully. Good Luck


congrats .......
how do u know its completed....did ur status change frm pending to positive directly.....
thank God vetasses seems to b alive


----------



## parkaml

*222299 Financial Dealers (nec)*

Hi,

I have submitted my application to VETASSES on 30th April, I have applied under 222299 Financial Dealers (nec).

I dont have a clear picture, what to do after I receive reply from VETASSES ?
also, I have over all score of 7.0 in IELTS but 6.5 in reading, how does it affect my applicaiton.

Also, I might get Perth or Tasmania as state nomination, which one is better for Investment Banking jobs ??

Is anybody under this OAC code ?? Waiting for a positive reply !1 :help:: 

will keep posting on updates.

Kamlesh


----------



## k.emper

Thanks mate. When I login to the VETASSESS portal the 'points test' status show as "Complete" and that I would receive the result by post. As such it wont say whether its a positive/negative result..so I will have to wait for the post to arrive to know the result.



khanash said:


> congrats .......
> how do u know its completed....did ur status change frm pending to positive directly.....
> thank God vetasses seems to b alive


----------



## k.emper

IELTS score less than 7 in any of the four components means that you cannot claim points for your IELTS score when you submit EOI.



parkaml said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dont have a clear picture, what to do after I receive reply from VETASSES ?
> also, I have over all score of 7.0 in IELTS but 6.5 in reading, how does it affect my applicaiton.


----------



## khanash

parkaml said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my application to VETASSES on 30th April, I have applied under 222299 Financial Dealers (nec).
> 
> I dont have a clear picture, what to do after I receive reply from VETASSES ?
> also, I have over all score of 7.0 in IELTS but 6.5 in reading, how does it affect my applicaiton.
> 
> Also, I might get Perth or Tasmania as state nomination, which one is better for Investment Banking jobs ??
> Is anybody under this OAC code ?? Waiting for a positive reply !1 :help::
> 
> will keep posting on updates.
> 
> Kamlesh


hi
first check meanwhile ur points score.....frm the immigration website download fom 1119 ull get the whole informaion
if u can score 60 or above without claiming points for ielts then no need to retake ielts...otherwise u need 7 in each bands to claim 10 points,,,,,
as far as the state is concerned i think u should go for perth....its better in jobs and all


----------



## layman.tom

*Transcript*



pharma_prem said:


> I am new here and i have applied for vetassess for assessment of my skills as a university lecturer on 06/05/2013.
> i have a confusion about transcripts.
> 
> Please let me know what are transcripts?
> transcripts are detail marks certificate issued to me or they are issued on special request to the issuing authority.
> 
> 
> please clarify it to me.


Transcripts are marksheets usually send directly from your institution to the document submitting institution, it is issued on request and some charges will apply. Instead of that you can use your marksheet as well.


----------



## umeshinaz

*"IB"*



parkaml said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my application to VETASSES on 30th April, I have applied under 222299 Financial Dealers (nec).
> 
> I dont have a clear picture, what to do after I receive reply from VETASSES ?
> also, I have over all score of 7.0 in IELTS but 6.5 in reading, how does it affect my applicaiton.
> 
> Also, I might get Perth or Tasmania as state nomination, which one is better for Investment Banking jobs ??
> 
> Is anybody under this OAC code ?? Waiting for a positive reply !1 :help::
> 
> will keep posting on updates.
> 
> Kamlesh


Hey Kamlesh,

Perth and Tasmania for IB jobs looks small....i will be looking for similar profiles...but thought NSW was best option....

lets catchup over email..... we can exchange notes.... you can reach me on [email protected]

cheers,
umesh.


----------



## harneek

k.emper said:


> Dude I applied on 2nd Feb, and docs were received on 7th Feb. I am still waiting for my assessment result.


Is their any update on your mail? Any info from vetassess side? As the time is already over, now the tension is rising


----------



## harneek

khanash said:


> What does ur status say about the reciept of documents........my status shows docs recieved on 25 feb and assessment pending


my e-mail is not register with vetassess as my agent email id is registered. now don't know what to do? do you get any update?


----------



## parkaml

khanash said:


> hi
> first check meanwhile ur points score.....frm the immigration website download fom 1119 ull get the whole informaion
> if u can score 60 or above without claiming points for ielts then no need to retake ielts...otherwise u need 7 in each bands to claim 10 points,,,,,
> as far as the state is concerned i think u should go for perth....its better in jobs and all



I am getting aprrox 55 points, and waiting for the state territory sponsorship which will give 10 more points. 
Do you suggest me to take IELTS before I get reply from VETASSES ?? so I have an edge over my application
OR I can wait for the reply from VETASSES, which might take 3-4 months ??


----------



## harneek

k.emper said:


> Ok guys, after a long wait of 3months+1week my VETASSESS assessment is completed.
> Now need to wait for the result to reach me by post - fingers crossed for a positive result.
> Anshu, Harneek - Now that the files of Feb have started moving, I think yours get completed next week .. hopefully. Good Luck


Thanks for this good news. Hope we will get a positive response. When you applied your assessment?


----------



## parkaml

Probably you will get a reply in 10-15 days late.. say end of May !!


----------



## harneek

parkaml said:


> Probably you will get a reply in 10-15 days late.. say end of May !!


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## khanash

harneek said:


> my e-mail is not register with vetassess as my agent email id is registered. now don't know what to do? do you get any update?


if u have login then u can open it everyday and check ur status...its not like u get any updates....it keeps showing pending and when its complete it,ll show that ur assessment is either positive or negative....
u know these agents dont have time to check for u every day besides they hide it because they often post ur application after a lot of time then they tell u......try to ask for ur login and password in a nice way he might give it to u
and yes its not his email that u want but on his email he must have ur file no and its password so u dont need his email address at all


----------



## khanash

parkaml said:


> I am getting aprrox 55 points, and waiting for the state territory sponsorship which will give 10 more points.
> Do you suggest me to take IELTS before I get reply from VETASSES ?? so I have an edge over my application
> OR I can wait for the reply from VETASSES, which might take 3-4 months ??


u mean u r getting 65 point altogether without claiming points for ielts then no need to retake it...if the sponsoring state ielts requiremment is fulfilled by ur score then why retake it 65 points r enough for the immigration


----------



## umeshinaz

*"Recent News - Just FYI"*

Finding good job not easy for skilled migrants in Australia: Study

MELBOURNE: Securing a suitable employment can be a long, difficult and disappointing process for migrants coming to Australia, who often take up jobs that are low-paid and not commensurate to their skills, according to a new study led by an Indian-origin psychology professor. 

At the time of being surveyed, over 50 per cent of the participants were unemployed, said the study by the University of Western Sydney (UWS). 

While some participants (seven per cent) had secured jobs prior to their arrival, approximately 42 per cent reported spending between 1-6 months looking for jobs and others (23 per cent) reported spending 7-12 months or more than one year (26 per cent) job-searching. 

The study report titled 'Apply Apply Negative Reply: Understanding Job-Seeking Experiences of Culturally and Linguistically Diverse Job-Seekers in Australia' was led by Renu Narchal from the School of Social Sciences and Psychology. 

She worked in partnership with the Community Migrant Resource Centre formerly known as The Hills Holroyd Parramatta Migrant Resource Centre to survey 107 migrants and refugees about their job-seeking experiences in Australia. 

"Of the participants in this survey, 58 per cent had tertiary-level and 15 per cent had postgraduate qualifications," Narchal said adding, "They came to this country with the perception that Australia needs skilled workers and are aplenty. 

What they found was a tough, competitive job market where their skills were not valued but rather discounted, eventually forcing many to take up jobs that are low-paid and not commensurate to their skills qualifications and experience, she added. 

As part of the study, 30 of the participants were interviewed about their job-seeking experiences in Australia. 

These interviews highlighted a number of key issues, which are commonly faced by the migrant job-seekers, including their expectations of migrating to Australia, perception of the country's job market and culture -- which substantially differed from the reality they experienced. 

Throughout the entire migration process, job-seeking was identified as the most stressful and biggest challenge and was found to have a significant negative impact on the person's health and wellbeing. 

Also, perceived racial and cultural discrimination as well as a lack of local connections and local work experience were considered a significant barrier to securing suitable, meaningful employment. 


ANY VIEWS?, Not that I am Pessimistic about prospect...but just want to know the experience from people who are actually there! 

Finding good job not easy for skilled migrants in Australia: Study - The Economic Times


----------



## khanash

today my status has an addition documents checked(initial checking.......)
from ur experiences how much more time will be thr before i get the results


----------



## gsp2canberra

khanash said:


> today my status has an addition documents checked(initial checking.......)
> from ur experiences how much more time will be thr before i get the results


When was ur application was received by vetaasses? Have u applied online?


----------



## khanash

bhanu30 said:


> When was ur application was received by vetaasses? Have u applied online?


my application was recieved on 25th february......
it is paperbased
today the status changed to document checked....any idea how much more time


----------



## Devang

Hopefully in a weeks time you should get your results


----------



## parkaml

Devang said:


> Hopefully in a weeks time you should get your results


Wow.. that was quick.. Almost 9 weeks... 

Btw where are you planning to settle, if its perth, can you share your email id. Even i am trying there.. !!
Best of luck..


----------



## Devang

I have applied for act ss


----------



## shaishav

khanash said:


> today my status has an addition documents checked(initial checking.......)
> from ur experiences how much more time will be thr before i get the results


My status too has an addition "Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)"

Hopefully it should be done within a week.


----------



## k.emper

harneek said:


> Thanks for this good news. Hope we will get a positive response. When you applied your assessment?


I applied on 2nd Feb and docs were received by Vetassess on 7th Feb


----------



## shaishav

I got the Assessment completion mail today. The assessment is Positive. Time taken - exactly 10 weeks.



shaishav said:


> My status too has an addition "Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)"
> 
> Hopefully it should be done within a week.


----------



## sghosh

shaishav said:


> I got the Assessment completion mail today. The assessment is Positive. Time taken - exactly 10 weeks.


Hey M8 congrats!!

So did you or your managers received any call from Vetassess? Did you get any information about they verifying your roles and responsibilities? Do you have your graduation in the same field for which you applied and did they deduct any experience or they considered your complete experience?

I know lot of questions at one go, however, seeing lot of news about changing rules around. So checking with you for a recent and first hand update.


----------



## shaishav

Hi sghosh,

I'm confused as you have addressed your reply to M8.

None of my managers got a call from Vetassess. My guess is that my case is not a complicated one i.e. I have more than 8 years of experience in the same field and same company so no one called. I had taken the SD route as I did not want to take a letter from my company. I did not use any stamp paper in my documentation. All documents/SD etc etc given on plain paper but attested by a Public Notary.

My graduation is not in the same field but I have PG in the relevant field. I will wait for the letter to find out how much was considered as relevant experience. They will assess only 5 years but I need points for 8 years and I'm still trying to find out how to go about the experience bit. 

Today I have submitted my EOI and SS application. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Shaishav



sghosh said:


> Hey M8 congrats!!
> 
> So did you or your managers received any call from Vetassess? Did you get any information about they verifying your roles and responsibilities? Do you have your graduation in the same field for which you applied and did they deduct any experience or they considered your complete experience?
> 
> I know lot of questions at one go, however, seeing lot of news about changing rules around. So checking with you for a recent and first hand update.


----------



## khanash

shaishav said:


> I got the Assessment completion mail today. The assessment is Positive. Time taken - exactly 10 weeks.


mine shows unsuccessful.... everythings over dreams shattered


----------



## sghosh

shaishav said:


> Hi sghosh,
> 
> I'm confused as you have addressed your reply to M8.
> 
> None of my managers got a call from Vetassess. My guess is that my case is not a complicated one i.e. I have more than 8 years of experience in the same field and same company so no one called. I had taken the SD route as I did not want to take a letter from my company. I did not use any stamp paper in my documentation. All documents/SD etc etc given on plain paper but attested by a Public Notary.
> 
> My graduation is not in the same field but I have PG in the relevant field. I will wait for the letter to find out how much was considered as relevant experience. They will assess only 5 years but I need points for 8 years and I'm still trying to find out how to go about the experience bit.
> 
> Today I have submitted my EOI and SS application. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Shaishav


by M8, I meant "Mate which means Friend". 

Which state are you applying for? and how much are they charging for the SS application. I will have to apply for WA which will cost 200 AUD.


----------



## sghosh

khanash said:


> mine shows unsuccessful.... everythings over dreams shattered


Oh Sorry to hear that. Have you received the letter by post so early? Or is the online status showing Unsuccessful? Wait for the letter and see as why they didn't consider your profile. Did you apply self or through a MARA agent? Dont loose your hopes, check with a good MARA agent, and proceed, next time you can make a stronger case and for sure you can clear the assessment.


----------



## shaishav

Gr8...Now I get the meaning of M8 

I am applying for WA. Their fees is AUD 200 - non refundable.




sghosh said:


> by M8, I meant "Mate which means Friend".
> 
> Which state are you applying for? and how much are they charging for the SS application. I will have to apply for WA which will cost 200 AUD.


----------



## shaishav

Sorry to hear. Wait for the letter or try calling them up to find out what is the reason for rejection.



khanash said:


> mine shows unsuccessful.... everythings over dreams shattered


----------



## nectar_s

Sorry to hear. Wait for the letter or try calling them up to find out what is the reason for rejection.[/QUOTE]



khanash,

sorry to hear. but dont lose hopes. even i got the positive it didnt help, but i have applied for reassessment, ring them up and get the relevant reasons.. ,if you still feel you can substantiate, you could reassess or send appeal..there is always a way open..


----------



## harneek

khanash said:


> if u have login then u can open it everyday and check ur status...its not like u get any updates....it keeps showing pending and when its complete it,ll show that ur assessment is either positive or negative....
> u know these agents dont have time to check for u every day besides they hide it because they often post ur application after a lot of time then they tell u......try to ask for ur login and password in a nice way he might give it to u
> and yes its not his email that u want but on his email he must have ur file no and its password so u dont need his email address at all


My agent is not sharing the details with me, now really don't know what to do???


----------



## harneek

hearing very mixed newz, mine one is also pending, worried alot:fingerscrossed:


----------



## khanash

sghosh said:


> Oh Sorry to hear that. Have you received the letter by post so early? Or is the online status showing Unsuccessful? Wait for the letter and see as why they didn't consider your profile. Did you apply self or through a MARA agent? Dont loose your hopes, check with a good MARA agent, and proceed, next time you can make a stronger case and for sure you can clear the assessment.


i saw the status actually.waiting for the results to come by post.idont understand whr my application lacked.i applied it myself.


----------



## parkaml

shaishav said:


> Gr8...Now I get the meaning of M8
> 
> I am applying for WA. Their fees is AUD 200 - non refundable.



Hey man,
What do you mean by the 200 Aud non refundable fee. I am also applying for WA, perth. Please share what do you know about the WA immigration. I am a complete novice about it..


----------



## shaishav

It means that WA will charge AUD$ 200 to anyone applying for WA state sponsorship. It will not be returned/refunded in case the state sponsorship is not granted.

I hope I was able to clarify.



parkaml said:


> Hey man,
> What do you mean by the 200 Aud non refundable fee. I am also applying for WA, perth. Please share what do you know about the WA immigration. I am a complete novice about it..


----------



## parkaml

shaishav said:


> It means that WA will charge AUD$ 200 to anyone applying for WA state sponsorship. It will not be returned/refunded in case the state sponsorship is not granted.
> 
> I hope I was able to clarify.


Isnt that just loot.. 200$ is like almost 13000 inr.. Why do they do that.. They are just making it as business..


----------



## sghosh

parkaml said:


> Isnt that just loot.. 200$ is like almost 13000 inr.. Why do they do that.. They are just making it as business..


I agree, its a kind of business for them. But again we have no other choice. WA charges less, ACT charges probably 300 AUD


----------



## Devang

Yes act charges $300


----------



## scindia

*new member*

hi folks,

This is the best forum i have ever seen as every required info is with this forum & its a very gud option available for those who are on waiting list.
I am a new member & i have a few questions.Hope to get satisfying replies.

1) i have applied online thru agent to vetassess on 30th march & that agent provides me snapshot after 15-20 days..in the last snapshot i got, there it was written abt payment received-30th march &docs received on 17th april...also further docs required - none....what shud i mean from this.....ques - does my waiting time starts from 17th april ??

2) i have already done ielts with 6.5 each...i have a regular commerce degree from Punjab University...que - does it suffice for getting 15 points for education ??

3) i have applied under category- financial investment adviser ......i have 9 yrs of experience ( 5 yrs- working as sales manager - managing life insurance advisers + 4 yrs as branch manager ( managing sales managers & life insurance advisers ) my que - does this experience relates to the code for which i have applied for & does this experience suffice for 15 points for experience ???

Would be of great help for me - finding excellent answers for my queries.

A lot of thanks in advance.

Rgds


----------



## scindia

*new member*

hi folks,

This is the best forum i have ever seen as every required info is with this forum & its a very gud option available for those who are on waiting list.
I am a new member & i have a few questions.Hope to get satisfying replies.

1) i have applied online thru agent to vetassess on 30th march & that agent provides me snapshot after 15-20 days..in the last snapshot i got, there it was written abt payment received-30th march &docs received on 17th april...also further docs required - none....what shud i mean from this.....ques - does my waiting time starts from 17th april ??

2) i have already done ielts with 6.5 each...i have a regular commerce degree from Punjab University...que - does it suffice for getting 15 points for education ??

3) i have applied under category- financial investment adviser ......i have 9 yrs of experience ( 5 yrs- working as sales manager - managing life insurance advisers + 4 yrs as branch manager ( managing sales managers & life insurance advisers ) my que - does this experience relates to the code for which i have applied for & does this experience suffice for 15 points for experience ???

Would be of great help for me - finding excellent answers for my queries.

A lot of thanks in advance.

Rgds


----------



## sghosh

scindia said:


> hi folks,
> 
> This is the best forum i have ever seen as every required info is with this forum & its a very gud option available for those who are on waiting list.
> I am a new member & i have a few questions.Hope to get satisfying replies.
> 
> 1) i have applied online thru agent to vetassess on 30th march & that agent provides me snapshot after 15-20 days..in the last snapshot i got, there it was written abt payment received-30th march &docs received on 17th april...also further docs required - none....what shud i mean from this.....ques - does my waiting time starts from 17th april ??
> 
> 2) i have already done ielts with 6.5 each...i have a regular commerce degree from Punjab University...que - does it suffice for getting 15 points for education ??
> 
> 3) i have applied under category- financial investment adviser ......i have 9 yrs of experience ( 5 yrs- working as sales manager - managing life insurance advisers + 4 yrs as branch manager ( managing sales managers & life insurance advisers ) my que - does this experience relates to the code for which i have applied for & does this experience suffice for 15 points for experience ???
> 
> Would be of great help for me - finding excellent answers for my queries.
> 
> A lot of thanks in advance.
> 
> Rgds



your 1st question: Yes your waiting time starts from 17th April.

Not from commerce background so cannot another 2 and 3. I am sure some one from commerce background will will answer 2 and 3 soon.


----------



## scindia

sghosh said:


> your 1st question: Yes your waiting time starts from 17th April.
> 
> Not from commerce background so cannot another 2 and 3. I am sure some one from commerce background will will answer 2 and 3 soon.


Dear sghosh,

thx for ur reply, waiting for expert answers !!


----------



## roninquick

scindia said:


> hi folks,
> 
> This is the best forum i have ever seen as every required info is with this forum & its a very gud option available for those who are on waiting list.
> I am a new member & i have a few questions.Hope to get satisfying replies.
> 
> 1) i have applied online thru agent to vetassess on 30th march & that agent provides me snapshot after 15-20 days..in the last snapshot i got, there it was written abt payment received-30th march &docs received on 17th april...also further docs required - none....what shud i mean from this.....ques - does my waiting time starts from 17th april ??
> 
> 2) i have already done ielts with 6.5 each...i have a regular commerce degree from Punjab University...que - does it suffice for getting 15 points for education ??
> 
> 3) i have applied under category- financial investment adviser ......i have 9 yrs of experience ( 5 yrs- working as sales manager - managing life insurance advisers + 4 yrs as branch manager ( managing sales managers & life insurance advisers ) my que - does this experience relates to the code for which i have applied for & does this experience suffice for 15 points for experience ???
> 
> Would be of great help for me - finding excellent answers for my queries.
> 
> A lot of thanks in advance.
> 
> Rgds


2. yes you will get 15 points for commerce qualification..

3. yes but only if the job responsiblities for all the different jobs/positions u worked on are similar to the responsibilities for financial investment advisor

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## scindia

roninquick said:


> 2. yes you will get 15 points for commerce qualification..
> 
> 3. yes but only if the job responsiblities for all the different jobs/positions u worked on are similar to the responsibilities for financial investment advisor
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;



alot thanx dear roninquick,

got answers for first 2 questions, waiting for more explanatory answer from some senior member who knows my profile of life insurance branch mangaer.
Further to add, financial advisers & there managers whose descriptions partly matches with occupation of anzsco code , they all reports to me...so i have chosen this code.


----------



## gsp2canberra

Hello All,

As the vetassess has not reverted with assessment, I am slightly getting concerned on filling the SS for ACT, can you please let me know replies to the below questions

1. Is it okay for vetassess to take more than 12 weeks, or their is some issue with my application that's why they are taking so much time?

2. Is it advisable to apply for the ACT SS if I receive the +ve assessment by the end of May? as the list will be getting revised by 1st July. And ACT team takes atleast 5 weeks in order to process the application. (Mine is under limited category that means one more week for approvals i.e. sending the latest jobs)
Shall I apply now or after 1st July (Worry I have is not sure whether my category will be their in the revised SOL?)

Let me know how should I approach..

Thanks a heap!


----------



## Devang

To answer your first question it is normal in current situation vetassess is taking now a days approximately 16 weeks


----------



## Tans

I applied for points test advice only on Mar 11th and yesterday I called them up to inquire what is happening with my application. I told them that it is more than 10 weeks and I'm waiting for the result. That lady suggested that we will put in priority queue (Not sure what this means). Today my status changed to, "Points test advice completed, I'll receive the result soon via post". Fingers crossed!!


----------



## khanash

i think ill call the vetassess office tommorow and ask for the chances of reassessment....i want to know how much time do they keep u on hold before u get to talk to the assessor and what is the best time to call them...


----------



## nectar_s

khanash said:


> i think ill call the vetassess office tommorow and ask for the chances of reassessment....i want to know how much time do they keep u on hold before u get to talk to the assessor and what is the best time to call them...


best time to call is between 11:30am and 12:30 pm... they will not put you on hold for much time, tell them u need to speak to case officer and discuss on reassessment . 

have ur file number ready with you ..


----------



## argetlam0102

*New Update from Vetasses*



Devang said:


> I also had this message before got my positive response from vetassess..... Hopefully within a weeks time you should expect your results


Got the Exactly same same message from vetasses. Keeping mt Fingers crossed.


----------



## DesiTadka

Same story here.... got the same message. The lady whom we spoke to was very kind and gave full attention to the conversation.


----------



## sghosh

khanash said:


> i think ill call the vetassess office tommorow and ask for the chances of reassessment....i want to know how much time do they keep u on hold before u get to talk to the assessor and what is the best time to call them...


I checked with my MARA agent about rejections by Vetassess, to which they said, Vetassess normally asks for additional documents before giving a negative result for any application.
So did they ask you for any additional doc?


----------



## khanash

nectar_s said:


> best time to call is between 11:30am and 12:30 pm... they will not put you on hold for much time, tell them u need to speak to case officer and discuss on reassessment .
> 
> have ur file number ready with you ..


thanx i havent got the copy yet but they replied thru email that my qualifications do not match the criteria though employment is relevant.
im so surprised at this........i have done Bcom 2 years and major courses include introduction to business,statistics,business maths,economic analysis,banking and finance,priciples of management and income tax law then business and industrial law.....after that 2 years MBA in Human resource management........and my qualification r not relevent to human resource advisor  
do u think reassessment will help


----------



## harneek

sghosh said:


> I checked with my MARA agent about rejections by Vetassess, to which they said, Vetassess normally asks for additional documents before giving a negative result for any application.
> So did they ask you for any additional doc?


Vetassess also requested me for additional docs??? it mean, i will also get the result "Negative". Dear all, pls reply.


----------



## sghosh

harneek said:


> Vetassess also requested me for additional docs??? it mean, i will also get the result "Negative". Dear all, pls reply.


Hey Harneek,

I am sorry, probably I wrote in a different way due to which you misunderstood. What I meant was, Vetassess doesn't just go ahead and give a negative result in the first go. If they find any discrepancies, then they will come back to you and ask for additional docs. If the additional docs clears their doubts, then they wont give a negative result.

And this was the reply from my MARA agent when I asked what are the chances of getting a negative response from Vetassess. Not sure if this was a consoling statement that they gave or is there any truth in it.

I believe, most of the time they are very unpredictable. We can not try to foresee our results by trying to do a trend analysis of past results or situations shared by others. Not sure if you know about ACS, they suddenly changed their rule from March onward and are deducting 3-4 yrs of experience if education is not in a relevant field of applied ANZSCO code and experience.

So hold on, cool down and just wait and watch....relax, there are lot of stupids in the same boat like you and me who want to settle down in Oz leaving an already settled life in India. Lots of ups and downs are yet to come in this journey, don't panic in the initial stage itself.

Good Luck to all and myself


----------



## Andy10

khanash said:


> mine shows unsuccessful.... everythings over dreams shattered


Don't worry.. its not the end... try again.. maybe a different option.. or country...


----------



## argetlam0102

Andy10 said:


> Don't worry.. its not the end... try again.. maybe a different option.. or country...


How many years of work experience did u have?


----------



## shaishav

My assessment came +ve for HR Advisor. I guess the problem is with the 2 year B.com as a 2 year course will not qualify as a gradute degree as per Australian education system and hence your MBA also has been ignored/not assessed. This is the only problem I can see.

I did 3 year B.Com with 2 Year PGDM in HRM + 8years experience in HR.

One question, How can B.com be a 2 year course???



khanash said:


> thanx i havent got the copy yet but they replied thru email that my qualifications do not match the criteria though employment is relevant.
> im so surprised at this........i have done Bcom 2 years and major courses include introduction to business,statistics,business maths,economic analysis,banking and finance,priciples of management and income tax law then business and industrial law.....after that 2 years MBA in Human resource management........and my qualification r not relevent to human resource advisor
> do u think reassessment will help


----------



## YSteenkamp

Positive Results received today


----------



## laurinoz

YSteenkamp said:


> Positive Results received today


Congrats!! You must be thrilled :clap2:


----------



## YSteenkamp

laurinoz said:


> Congrats!! You must be thrilled :clap2:


I am!! Now I can't wait to receive my invite! I hate this hurry up and wait game! But I believe everything will go smooth from now!


----------



## gsp2canberra

When did u file your documents with vetaassess? Can u share that and which trade


----------



## YSteenkamp

bhanu30 said:


> When did u file your documents with vetaassess? Can u share that and which trade


Hi, I applied for Human Resource Advisor. They received my documents on 7 Feb 2013, however due to the fact that I have my own business they needed more information. The problem is that they only informed me this on 6 May 2013, after I enquired since the 12 week period was passed. I send the additional documents, which they received yesterday. Today I received my successful result.

I would suggest that you follow-up with them about your results if it is 12 weeks after they received your documents. They don't focus on the application date but the date the documents was received.

Good luck


----------



## gsp2canberra

Will call them tomorrow.. yes I have applied for more than 12 weeks now..


----------



## harneek

sghosh said:


> Hey Harneek,
> 
> I am sorry, probably I wrote in a different way due to which you misunderstood. What I meant was, Vetassess doesn't just go ahead and give a negative result in the first go. If they find any discrepancies, then they will come back to you and ask for additional docs. If the additional docs clears their doubts, then they wont give a negative result.
> 
> And this was the reply from my MARA agent when I asked what are the chances of getting a negative response from Vetassess. Not sure if this was a consoling statement that they gave or is there any truth in it.
> 
> I believe, most of the time they are very unpredictable. We can not try to foresee our results by trying to do a trend analysis of past results or situations shared by others. Not sure if you know about ACS, they suddenly changed their rule from March onward and are deducting 3-4 yrs of experience if education is not in a relevant field of applied ANZSCO code and experience.
> 
> So hold on, cool down and just wait and watch....relax, there are lot of stupids in the same boat like you and me who want to settle down in Oz leaving an already settled life in India. Lots of ups and downs are yet to come in this journey, don't panic in the initial stage itself.
> 
> Good Luck to all and myself



Thanks Mr. Ghosh. lets c what happen? till the time we don't get anything, so many thoughts will come in our mind. Yes, its true, we are running behind that life, which we never seen, just assumed. Thanks for the info, really it will work for me. will hope for the best.


----------



## khanash

YSteenkamp said:


> Hi, I applied for Human Resource Advisor. They received my documents on 7 Feb 2013, however due to the fact that I have my own business they needed more information. The problem is that they only informed me this on 6 May 2013, after I enquired since the 12 week period was passed. I send the additional documents, which they received yesterday. Today I received my successful result.
> 
> I would suggest that you follow-up with them about your results if it is 12 weeks after they received your documents. They don't focus on the application date but the date the documents was received.
> 
> Good luck


congratulations.......
well could u plz share what was ur qualification....


----------



## YSteenkamp

khanash said:


> congratulations.......
> well could u plz share what was ur qualification....


I have a Bachelor in Business Administration and Bachelor in Industrial and Organisational Psychology.


----------



## scindia

my docs were recieved on 17th april....A long wait is on the cards...
I applied for financial investment adviser..

rgds:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ani.pepe

Hi.. Please can anyone advice how long does Vetassess take to assess the skills assessment?
I applied on the 5 April 2013 and recd and acknowledgement and i have recently submitted an Urgent request form (have not received an ack for the form as yet) , can anyone advice how long does it take for vetassess to assess the skills and respond especially after submitting a urgent form?


----------



## ali1pk

Hi,

I received my vetassess outcome today. I had send them proof of five year work experience as Human Resource Adviser but they only assessed one year the text quoted in the letter is

"Based on the information provided at least one year employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skill assessment."

Is this the standard reply and it will not affect my EOI.

Pls advice


----------



## nectar_s

ali1pk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my vetassess outcome today. I had send them proof of five year work experience as Human Resource Adviser but they only assessed one year the text quoted in the letter is
> 
> "Based on the information provided at least one year employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skill assessment."
> 
> Is this the standard reply and it will not affect my EOI.
> 
> Pls advice


it will not affect your EOI, but you wont be able to claim points for the same. as atleast 3 yrs required for points


----------



## nectar_s

Ani.pepe said:


> Hi.. Please can anyone advice how long does Vetassess take to assess the skills assessment?
> I applied on the 5 April 2013 and recd and acknowledgement and i have recently submitted an Urgent request form (have not received an ack for the form as yet) , can anyone advice how long does it take for vetassess to assess the skills and respond especially after submitting a urgent form?


usually 12 weeks, even if you submit the urgent request, depending on the case only they will consider the same, what was the reason mentioned in ur urgent request form


----------



## ali1pk

khanash said:


> i saw the status actually.waiting for the results to come by post.idont understand whr my application lacked.i applied it myself.


I am in Karachi I have MBA in HR and received outcome positive drop me msg may be I can give you an idea why you got negative outcome


----------



## ali1pk

Thanks nectar,

just want to be more sure about it I called Vetassess today and case officer replied that we only evaluate skill required for applied position. As in my case I am working for same organization for more than 4 yrs and carrying out same responsibilities, but still they assess only one year.


----------



## khanash

ali1pk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my vetassess outcome today. I had send them proof of five year work experience as Human Resource Adviser but they only assessed one year the text quoted in the letter is
> 
> "Based on the information provided at least one year employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skill assessment."
> 
> Is this the standard reply and it will not affect my EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> Pls advice


Ali what was ur qualification and how many years of bachelors and frm whr did u completed it


----------



## ali1pk

I have 2 yrs B.com and 2 yrs MBA in HR


----------



## Ani.pepe

nectar_s said:


> usually 12 weeks, even if you submit the urgent request, depending on the case only they will consider the same, what was the reason mentioned in ur urgent request form


Thanks Nectar_s. My reason is upcoming birrhday 40th one. Will this reason be good enough for them to complete the skills assessment asap. Pls advice


----------



## nectar_s

Ani.pepe said:


> Thanks Nectar_s. My reason is upcoming birrhday 40th one. Will this reason be good enough for them to complete the skills assessment asap. Pls advice



yes. they might consider . when did you give the request. if your request is approved, then they send an email communication on the same to you usually in a couple of days time


----------



## Ani.pepe

nectar_s said:


> yes. they might consider . when did you give the request. if your request is approved, then they send an email communication on the same to you usually in a couple of days time


I sent the email attaching the form on tuesday 21 may 13. Am really anxious n hoping a response asap


----------



## k.emper

Hello guys,
After I received the VETASSESS letter yesterday morning and it is a Positive result.


----------



## ali1pk

k.emper said:


> Hello guys,
> After I received the VETASSESS letter yesterday morning and it is a Positive result.


Congrats K.emper, How many years they have assessed


----------



## AHMEDKA

Hi All

I am new to this forum .

I have applied in 22 March and it is almost 9 weeks with no result .

is there any one who apply in same time and get the result .

My occupation is in A group , 133111 , any one have experience to share would be appreciated .


----------



## gsp2canberra

U have to count 10-12 weeks from the day vetaassess acknowledged ur application.. 
Mine was received on Friday 16 feb.. still waiting for the result.


----------



## khanash

seniors please help me....
i got my negative assessment by post today.....
they have not counted my experience before the degree award date.
i completed my bachelor in 2005 its mentioned in transcripts and then MBA in 2007 but i got my degrees issued in 2012 only when i decided to apply for vetassess.i never needed my degrees before.
do you think i can appeal upon this....
so confused


----------



## k.emper

Sorry for you mate.
Is the year of completion mentioned in the degree certificate? If yes, then I think you have a strong case.



khanash said:


> seniors please help me....
> i got my negative assessment by post today.....
> they have not counted my experience before the degree award date.
> i completed my bachelor in 2005 its mentioned in transcripts and then MBA in 2007 but i got my degrees issued in 2012 only when i decided to apply for vetassess.i never needed my degrees before.
> do you think i can appeal upon this....
> so confused


----------



## k.emper

Thanks Ali.
My Vetassess application was only to get my educational qualification assessed, and got a response saying it is equivalent to a bachelor degree in Aus.
I have got my work experience assessed by ACS.



ali1pk said:


> Congrats K.emper, How many years they have assessed


----------



## khanash

300811 said:


> Hi Khanash,
> 
> I can understand very well how much you are upset of your outcome, But me either received a negative outcome with absolute astonishment !!
> 
> First of all, do not blame yourself!!, Be sure, many cases are dealt with arbitrarily!! When I got my assessment outcome, I felt real empathy on those anonymous/unknown assessors who are probably less qualified than you or me!! I laughed of such outcome for my occupation, It is plainly ridiculous to know that even the occupation I applied for is already endorsed on my passport as my profession!!
> 
> I will get back to you later after working time to advise you how to pursue your endeavor!
> 
> Keep it up man, Be sure that if you moved Oz it is for their best interest at the first stand!! you got me here?? It is not the dream land, It is a place in where everybody is struggling to provide taxes and monthly rent!! and first and foremost do not forget that they owe you the privilege of your arrival to their land.
> 
> I will get back to tell you what to do later on .. Cheers


no its not about being refused its about being wrongly refused.....

if my transcripts are showing that i completed my bachelors in 2005 then why did they count the experience from 2012...I dont know about other countries....In pakistan I shows my marksheet even for the admission of Masters program they never objected...its only when i decided to apply for vetassess when i got my degrees issued.
I mean is anything possible should I talk to thm


----------



## khanash

k.emper said:


> Sorry for you mate.
> Is the year of completion mentioned in the degree certificate? If yes, then I think you have a strong case.


yes the year of completion is there in the degree......and the date of result is there in the marksheet......but they counted the day of issuance of degree


----------



## umeshinaz

*"Vetasses Advisory Services"*

Dear Friends,

It's good to be part of this forum, i have made some good connects from here and have benefited equally from it.

Just wanted to share a quick info for people who apply themselves - without an agent.

I applied myself and very confused about the process and documents. But with detailed research on the forum i managed to prepare the require documents... but still wasn't sure about SOL code and other stuff like matching roles, fees, experience etc...

I should tell you that Vetassess has some thing called *"Vetasses Advisory Services"*. Advisory Service ? General Occupations


They charge you $150 as advisory fee....however they provide you with $50 as discount during your Skill Assessment application....so in all $100 as additional cost. But this exercise actually provided me the window to get my queries cleared before taking a risk of $700....and also allowed me to speak to the case officer directly and also received very good support from them.

I would like to suggest to people who are applying by self...to explore this kind of service and be 100% sure of all the documents....though it does not guarantee any outcome of the skill assessment...but still a worth for personal satisfaction.

I applied online and sent my docs on 22 May....fingers crossed for next 3 months.....

Cheers everyone....

Good Luck.


----------



## laurinoz

umeshinaz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> It's good to be part of this forum, i have made some good connects from here and have benefited equally from it.
> 
> Just wanted to share a quick info for people who apply themselves - without an agent.
> 
> I applied myself and very confused about the process and documents. But with detailed research on the forum i managed to prepare the require documents... but still wasn't sure about SOL code and other stuff like matching roles, fees, experience etc...
> 
> I should tell you that Vetassess has some thing called *"Vetasses Advisory Services"*. Advisory Service ? General Occupations
> 
> 
> They charge you $150 as advisory fee....however they provide you with $50 as discount during your Skill Assessment application....so in all $100 as additional cost. But this exercise actually provided me the window to get my queries cleared before taking a risk of $700....and also allowed me to speak to the case officer directly and also received very good support from them.
> 
> I would like to suggest to people who are applying by self...to explore this kind of service and be 100% sure of all the documents....though it does not guarantee any outcome of the skill assessment...but still a worth for personal satisfaction.
> 
> I applied online and sent my docs on 22 May....fingers crossed for next 3 months.....
> 
> Cheers everyone....
> 
> Good Luck.


Good luck to you!!


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hello everyone!

I am applying for skills assessment to Vetassess.

I would be really greatfull if anyone can guide me on following points:

1. How to attest the passport size photos (2 Nos.) with all of the below details as the size of photo is very small. How to write all details on it. 

"'This is a true likeness of [candidate’s full name]', the certifier’s details and the certifier’s signature".

2. How to attach the documents in the file to be submitted to Vetassess as the documents and photos should not be stappeled or binded with each other.


----------



## Devang

I wrote every thing behind the pic by pen and then notarized on it behind the pic

I just used paper clip to ensure pics are in place

Hope that helps


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Devang said:


> I wrote every thing behind the pic by pen and then notarized on it behind the pic
> 
> I just used paper clip to ensure pics are in place
> 
> Hope that helps


Hi Devang,

Such an instant reply is awesome.... thanks a ton. 

As i am certifying my docs from some officer (not notary). So should i write the details by pen and then his signature. but its very difficult to get his whole stamp on the back side of pic as vetassess asks for "certifier's details". So i am confused. what should be included in the certifier's details??

Also the size of the photo should be standard passport size which we use in our daily lives or some special specificaions????


----------



## Devang

Normal passport size pics are fine.... Just write what they have asked for and then just their stamp and their signature


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Devang said:


> Normal passport size pics are fine.... Just write what they have asked for and then just their stamp and their signature


Thanks a lot for your help and guidance.


----------



## Devang

Your welcome any time


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Devang said:


> Your welcome any time


Also... All The Very Best for you ACT SS...


----------



## Devang

Thanks


----------



## DesiTadka

As of today the status changed to 
Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)...

:fingerscrossed:.....lets see what's next.



DesiTadka said:


> Same story here.... got the same message. The lady whom we spoke to was very kind and gave full attention to the conversation.


----------



## laurinoz

pharma_prem said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am new here and i have applied to vetassess for assessment as a university lecturer (242111) and they got my documents on 20th may. I have done M.Pharmacy and working as a assistant professor in a pharmacy college in india.
> I have a confusion.
> 1) i have done masters in 2008 and i submitted my thesis on 31/03/2008 but my result was declared in around august 2008. i have stated my job on 01/04/2008.
> will they count my exp from august 2008 or from april 2008.
> will they call my employer current and previous to check the correctness of my documents or not?
> do they conduct any interview or not?
> how much time they will take to complete assessment?
> what are the chances of positive assessment?


Hi Pharma_prem,

I would recommend you read this thread from post 1. All your questions have been previously answered, and many more! You will find all you need.
And now that you have sent your docs, you should just wait for the outcome. Only the case officer will decide which starting date to take in account; it varies from a person to another.
Good luck to you, hope you will get the result you want


----------



## argetlam0102

DesiTadka said:


> As of today the status changed to
> Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)...
> 
> :fingerscrossed:.....lets see what's next.


Congrats.. They say a week after this update.. Count your days.. i have finished 5 since the second update.. counting....Do keep posted.

How about IELTS? Given it?


----------



## scindia

DesiTadka said:


> As of today the status changed to
> Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)...
> 
> :fingerscrossed:.....lets see what's next.


when were ur docs recieved by vetassess ??


----------



## DesiTadka

Thanks... let's hope for the best...good luck to you as well.... yes...IELTS is cleared with 7.5 band



argetlam0102 said:


> Congrats.. They say a week after this update.. Count your days.. i have finished 5 since the second update.. counting....Do keep posted.
> 
> How about IELTS? Given it?


----------



## DesiTadka

March 1st...



scindia said:


> when were ur docs recieved by vetassess ??


----------



## sghosh

DesiTadka said:


> March 1st...


Guys, lets all update our timelines in our signature.


----------



## argetlam0102

DesiTadka said:


> Thanks... let's hope for the best...good luck to you as well.... yes...IELTS is cleared with 7.5 band


Cleared my IELTS in 2011 Sept with 8 over all. However, my passport no mentioned in my IELTS exams is my old passport no which expired in Nov last year. Though my new passport mentions my old passport no, Hopefully these guys dont create a hassle later..


----------



## argetlam0102

My Exboss got a mail today from vetasses asking them to confirm my job responsibilities.. Counting now..


----------



## sghosh

argetlam0102 said:


> My Exboss got a mail today from vetasses asking them to confirm my job responsibilities.. Counting now..


so I believe, you have submitted statutory declarations for your job roles in your previous company and it was signed by your ex boss, correct?


----------



## anshuashu

my employer got a call from vetassess assesment officer today...now after how many days wil i get the result?


----------



## sghosh

anshuashu said:


> my employer got a call from vetassess assesment officer today...now after how many days wil i get the result?


when was your docs received date? When did you apply for Vetassess?


----------



## argetlam0102

anshuashu said:


> my employer got a call from vetassess assesment officer today...now after how many days wil i get the result?


Hopefully not too long. Seems ours are going parallel.surprising my current boss has neither got a call nor any emails. however i am pretty new in this current job where as my in my earlier company i had worked for 8 yrs.


----------



## anshuashu

sghosh said:


> when was your docs received date? When did you apply for Vetassess?


doc were submitted on 6 feb


----------



## Ani.pepe

I had called vetassess for a response on my Urgent request form as my husband has an upcoming birthday due to which we could lose points and they are not looking into this as they feel its not urgent.. anyone has received a positive response from Vetassess on an Urgent request form????


----------



## harneek

DesiTadka said:


> March 1st...


here applied in feb 09 but now newz till now. even my agent is not sharing anything with me, just saying wait till june mid.


----------



## nectar_s

anshuashu said:


> my employer got a call from vetassess assesment officer today...now after how many days wil i get the result?


usually in a weeks time u will get the result


----------



## nectar_s

Ani.pepe said:


> I had called vetassess for a response on my Urgent request form as my husband has an upcoming birthday due to which we could lose points and they are not looking into this as they feel its not urgent.. anyone has received a positive response from Vetassess on an Urgent request form????


if you could have mentioned that u will not be able to file , becos of short of points they would have considered.

i got my urgent request accepted , but the reason was different


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Devang said:


> I wrote every thing behind the pic by pen and then notarized on it behind the pic
> 
> I just used paper clip to ensure pics are in place
> 
> Hope that helps



Hi Devang,

Hw r u? Any newz from ACT SS??

Please guide me... I have completed my file. How should I send the docs:

1. Private courier...such as DHL or DTDC etc or

2. Speed post (From post office) or any other medium??


----------



## Devang

Hi,

I got my act approval on 27th May..... I had forwarded my document from dhl


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Devang said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my act approval on 27th May..... I had forwarded my document from dhl



Wow... what a gud news.... Many many congrats and all the best for the final step.


----------



## Devang

Thank you so much


----------



## damil

hi there , it normally takes 4-5 weeks. I've been cleared from Vitassess once in 2010 as mkt. specialist. it took 4.5 weeks to get results and the good part is they are linient and not harsh.


----------



## Heba Elkordy

damil said:


> hi there , it normally takes 4-5 weeks. I've been cleared from Vitassess once in 2010 as mkt. specialist. it took 4.5 weeks to get results and the good part is they are linient and not harsh.


Regarding the marketing specialist and specially because I submitted my request in this occupation and unfortunately I'm still trying to get the needed IELTS score (7 on each), accordingly I might might not be able to get it before 1st of July. Do u think they will this occupation for next list or not?


----------



## AHMEDKA

Congraulation 

When did first time apply for assesment


----------



## argetlam0102

harneek said:


> here applied in feb 09 but now newz till now. even my agent is not sharing anything with me, just saying wait till june mid.


thats almost 4 months Harneek. Have you checked on the Vetasses Web site whats the status of your application. My documents were received on 12 Mar.


----------



## harneek

argetlam0102 said:


> thats almost 4 months Harneek. Have you checked on the Vetasses Web site whats the status of your application. My documents were received on 12 Mar.



I applied thru an agent, login ID and password is with agent which they are not sharing with me. After many request of mine, they just send me the screen shot of my application, which shows, My Name, My File No. and status i.e. "ACTIVE".

Don't know how to get the status. Already mailed to vetassess but they are not sharing the status as my e-mail ID is not registered in their records.


----------



## anshuashu

harneek said:


> here applied in feb 09 but now newz till now. even my agent is not sharing anything with me, just saying wait till june mid.[/QU
> 
> go to the vetassess website n just fill up the enquiry form..dey will tell u every thing without asking ur file nmbr, only by ur name n last name...for which occupation have u applied for?


----------



## argetlam0102

go to the vetassess website n just fill up the enquiry form..dey will tell u every thing without asking ur file nmbr, only by ur name n last name...for which occupation have u applied for?[/QUOTE]

Anshu, 

got ur revert from Vetasses as yet. No update on my file as yet!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AM

*hi Devang*

Hi Devang

i am also applying for the same category as yours. except , i am choosing 149212 Customer Service Manager which is more apt to my job experience. 

roughly how much time did it take for you to get the entire process done.

could you also send me your contact # at aravindhhpblue at gmail dot com.

looking forward to hear from you


----------



## Devang

Hi,

It took me exactly 3 months and 1day to get the result positive from vetassess


----------



## argetlam0102

Exactly 80 days after documents were received, got my skill assessment as SUCCESSFUL....


----------



## DesiTadka

Got good news today.... The assessment is positive... Here are the details.
Ack date: 1-March-13
Cat: Marketing Specialist
Update: Phone call to vetassess in 12th week
Status changes positive: 31-May


----------



## argetlam0102

DesiTadka said:


> Got good news today.... The assessment is positive... Here are the details.
> Ack date: 1-March-13
> Cat: Marketing Specialist
> Update: Phone call to vetassess in 12th week
> Status changes positive: 31-May


Congrats...

Wondering how many days before i get the hard copy. is there any way of knowing how many points i have been awarded prior to the hard copy being received?


----------



## nectar_s

argetlam0102 said:


> Congrats...
> 
> Wondering how many days before i get the hard copy. is there any way of knowing how many points i have been awarded prior to the hard copy being received?




Congrats. it would take a weeks time to get hard copy but still you can request for a fax


----------



## DesiTadka

Thanks...

Would they fax it internationally? I mean would they send a fax to India or even a scanned copy? Do we call them to request it?




nectar_s said:


> Congrats. it would take a weeks time to get hard copy but still you can request for a fax


----------



## laurinoz

DesiTadka said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Would they fax it internationally? I mean would they send a fax to India or even a scanned copy? Do we call them to request it?


Yes, you need to give them a call to request a fax
They will send it to an international fax number, no prob
Congrats!


----------



## nectar_s

today i got my reassessment positive , just claimed 5 points. so back to ielts preparation.


----------



## DesiTadka

Merci....

Will call them right away and get the fax. I want to submit the EOI right away and fax would help in regards to points claims....




laurinoz said:


> Yes, you need to give them a call to request a fax
> They will send it to an international fax number, no prob
> Congrats!


----------



## mimfarook

HI, 

This is out to those who have applied for vetasses in person.

I am new and looking forward to apply.

Can you guide me on what documents are necessary to be submitted for the Vetassess skills assessments.

Also is it better to get the Vetassess skill assessment done before submitting EOI?

Thanks


----------



## khanash

guys uv helped me a lot earlier...i need more help....
i applied as HR advisor but got nagative because they said my qualifications fall below the level of AQF bachelors.although i have done Bcom MBA HR and MA english linguistics.now still i havent given up hope.....while going through the group C occupations i came across this customer service manager.The duties performed seem t be all that i do along with HR advisor jobs.my dutie include maintaining relations with customers and taking complaints regarding the order delivered and inqiries...assissting with Hiring firing issues and •liaising with other organisational units, service agents and customers to identify and respond to customer expectations .....but its not a call centre its a production company that supplies to pharmaceutical companies.......does the experience has necessarily have to be in a call centre or it can be any company.....please advise


----------



## anshuashu

got positive response today......very happy......good luck to all..now how much time does the state sponsorship process takes? :clap2:


----------



## sghosh

nectar_s said:


> today i got my reassessment positive , just claimed 5 points. so back to ielts preparation.


Congrats, So earlier I remember that they considered just over 2 yrs of your experience. Do have 3 yrs approved experience now after re assessment? How much time and fees did the re assessment took?


----------



## sghosh

anshuashu said:


> got positive response today......very happy......good luck to all..now how much time does the state sponsorship process takes? :clap2:


Congrats!! These news keeps other's hope alive and give us strength and patience in this bad waiting game.


----------



## FABIO26

I am new here though I have been reading your posts which are quite informative.Keeping my fingers crossed as it has been almost 9 weeks for my assessment.

Vet applied: 22th Mar, 2013. IELTS: 16th May 2013 - 7 band


----------



## sghosh

FABIO26 said:


> I am new here though I have been reading your posts which are quite informative.Keeping my fingers crossed as it has been almost 9 weeks for my assessment.
> 
> Vet applied: 22th Mar, 2013. IELTS: 16th May 2013 - 7 band


Hey Fabio, when was you docs received by Vetassess. If its on 22nd Mar, then we are pretty close. Actually we are over 9 weeks now. 10 th week running. Which code did you apply for? keep in touch. Good Luck.


----------



## FABIO26

sghosh said:


> Hey Fabio, when was you docs received by Vetassess. If its on 22nd Mar, then we are pretty close. Which code did you apply for? keep in touch. Good Luck.


I have applied for 224214 code..yes it is quite close...Good luck to you too.


----------



## umeshinaz

mimfarook said:


> HI,
> 
> This is out to those who have applied for vetasses in person.
> 
> I am new and looking forward to apply.
> 
> A) Can you guide me on what documents are necessary to be submitted for the Vetassess skills assessments.
> *Answer* You need to have the following documents ready with you:
> 
> 
> The filled skill assessment form
> 
> Identity proof (passport or birth certificate)
> 
> Better to include all employment documents till date since start of your career - including(appointment letters, promotion & bonus letters, experience letter from previous company, Salary hike letters, certificates for awards received, payslips for starting month and for the last month / else Form 16 or tax certificate). Copies of all trainings attended during my professional career.
> 
> In case you do not have statement of employment letter than you will need to submit a Statutory Declaration on Rs 100 stamp paper.....
> stating all the details regarding your job, company, duration, reporting manager, the roles and responsibilities at the company, work hours, etc along with contact details of the reporting manager.
> 
> All education documents{Graduation - Mark Sheets and Degree Certificate, Post Graduate - Mark Sheets and Certificate, also include 10th and 12th as backup}
> All documents certified by Public Notary.
> 
> In case you are doing by yourself and confused about the documents then You may also like to explore vetassess advisory services....which i also did...so your choice.
> 
> B) Also is it better to get the Vetassess skill assessment done before submitting EOI?
> 
> *Answer* You can do EoI only post your skill assessment - which would take atleast 10 weeks....as per historical trend and vetassess timeline.
> 
> Thanks


Best of Luck.


----------



## YSteenkamp

anshuashu said:


> got positive response today......very happy......good luck to all..now how much time does the state sponsorship process takes? :clap2:


Congrats!!! I am not sure about other states but with WA the WA SS application is the few minutes. The processing takes 30 working days, which is basically 6 weeks, however, I did see that some people's received their results quicker. The best is to plan to 6 weeks.


----------



## harneek

anshuashu said:


> harneek said:
> 
> 
> 
> here applied in feb 09 but now newz till now. even my agent is not sharing anything with me, just saying wait till june mid.[/QU
> 
> go to the vetassess website n just fill up the enquiry form..dey will tell u every thing without asking ur file nmbr, only by ur name n last name...for which occupation have u applied for?
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same but still didn't get any update. they said my e-mail is not registered in their records so they can't share anything. if I have to get register my e-mail ID, I have to fill one form and send it back to them. This I can't do because they will change my agent ID.
Click to expand...


----------



## harneek

Dear experts, now I decided, I will call directly to vetassess. Pls tell me as per IST when is the idle time to call to vetassess?


----------



## DesiTadka

Between 11:30 to 12:30 IST...



harneek said:


> Dear experts, now I decided, I will call directly to vetassess. Pls tell me as per IST when is the idle time to call to vetassess?


----------



## argetlam0102

anshuashu said:


> got positive response today......very happy......good luck to all..now how much time does the state sponsorship process takes? :clap2:


Congrats Anshu..


----------



## mimfarook

Thanks Umeshinaz,

I went home yesterday and started putting all my documents together, will have them certified.

Also I am applying alone, so will have a look at the advisory service from Vetasses.


Congratulations to all others who have got their Vetassess come positive..


----------



## argetlam0102

nectar_s said:


> in the meantime, you can ask them to send through fax..
> 
> even i chose normal mail, but i received in a weeks time


Hi 

I cant remember what mode i chose. is there any way we can check it in the site.. i am unable to go back to the saved pages..


----------



## nectar_s

khanash said:


> guys uv helped me a lot earlier...i need more help....
> i applied as HR advisor but got nagative because they said my qualifications fall below the level of AQF bachelors.although i have done Bcom MBA HR and MA english linguistics.now still i havent given up hope.....while going through the group C occupations i came across this customer service manager.The duties performed seem t be all that i do along with HR advisor jobs.my dutie include maintaining relations with customers and taking complaints regarding the order delivered and inqiries...assissting with Hiring firing issues and •liaising with other organisational units, service agents and customers to identify and respond to customer expectations .....but its not a call centre its a production company that supplies to pharmaceutical companies.......does the experience has necessarily have to be in a call centre or it can be any company.....please advise


If you choose the cateogory call or contact center manager then you should have exp in call centre but if you are applying for customer service manager it can be in any company only requirement is to be liasing with customers


----------



## argetlam0102

*Help Needed*

Hi everybody, 

After positive assessment, whats the next step, ideally it should have been State sponsorship, but marketing specialist being a limited category, pls advise what the next step should be..


----------



## nectar_s

argetlam0102 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> After positive assessment, whats the next step, ideally it should have been State sponsorship, but marketing specialist being a limited category, pls advise what the next step should be..



if you have 60points then you can go for eoi, without SS...

are you falling short ?


----------



## argetlam0102

nectar_s said:


> if you have 60points then you can go for eoi, without SS...
> 
> are you falling short ?


65 with SS if they consider all 8 yrs of my work ex in the nominated occupation.. depending on the points that i get on vetasses. the hard copy has still not reached me.


----------



## mithu93ku

mimfarook said:


> Thanks Umeshinaz,
> 
> I went home yesterday and started putting all my documents together, will have them certified.
> 
> Also I am applying alone, so will have a look at the advisory service from Vetasses.
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all others who have got their Vetassess come positive..


the advisory service from VETASSESS is a good choice . you would not need any migration agent. It will save your money , time and also reduce your tension .


----------



## mithu93ku

Ani.pepe said:


> Hi.. Please can anyone advice how long does Vetassess take to assess the skills assessment?
> I applied on the 5 April 2013 and recd and acknowledgement and i have recently submitted an Urgent request form (have not received an ack for the form as yet) , can anyone advice how long does it take for vetassess to assess the skills and respond especially after submitting a urgent form?


In my case VETASSESS took 16 weeks without any further documents requested.


----------



## laurinoz

aravindhmohan said:


> Hi Devang
> 
> i am also applying for the same category as yours. except , i am choosing 149212 Customer Service Manager which is more apt to my job experience.
> 
> roughly how much time did it take for you to get the entire process done.
> 
> could you also send me your contact # at aravindhhpblue at gmail dot com.
> 
> looking forward to hear from you


Hi Aravindhmohan,

May I ask which type of visa are you applying for? I have not seen this code on any list, and it fits perfectly my profile. 
I am going for a State Sponsorship.

Thanks!


----------



## mimfarook

Hi mithu,


Can you guide me how to use the vetassess advisory service. They charge per consultation session so would like to know how you went on about getting their advise. Like what did u write to them first, next what and so on. And how much dis u spend totally.

Thanks


----------



## Jullz

*Help!*

Dear All,
I need your opinion urgently!
I sent my docs at Vetassess (received on April 15th) for HR Adviser.
As I read from your experiences, some of them very bad, with many denials, I panic! 
So, I work for the same company from 8 years and 4 months now, same position: Human Resource Adviser. I have bachelor degree in Management (no qualification in HR) and I have sent to Vet the following documents:
Qualification: Bachelor degree and Diploma supplement
Employment evidence: 
- Job description;
- Work reference;
- Registration certificate of the employer;
- Payslips from 2009-2013 (it was impossible to find them for 2005-2008)
- Salary increase decisions (for 2005-2009, when payslips are missing)
- Tax reports (only found them for 2010-2012)
- Pension Certificate (13 pages for 2005-2013)
Other documents sent: resume, 2 photographs, passport copy.
I am really scared because of those payslips and tax reports missing for 2005-2009. I am afraid for a negative response, or that they will not assess 8 or minimum 5 years of experience. Less then 5, and i will have problems with points 
Does someone is or was in the same boat?
Wait for you replays!
All the best!


----------



## AM

*List*



laurinoz said:


> Hi Aravindhmohan,
> 
> May I ask which type of visa are you applying for? I have not seen this code on any list, and it fits perfectly my profile.
> I am going for a State Sponsorship.
> 
> Thanks!


Regional skilled Migration Skill List for Canberrra


----------



## AM

*test*



Jullz said:


> Dear All,
> I need your opinion urgently!
> I sent my docs at Vetassess (received on April 15th) for HR Adviser.
> As I read from your experiences, some of them very bad, with many denials, I panic!
> So, I work for the same company from 8 years and 4 months now, same position: Human Resource Adviser. I have bachelor degree in Management (no qualification in HR) and I have sent to Vet the following documents:
> Qualification: Bachelor degree and Diploma supplement
> Employment evidence:
> - Job description;
> - Work reference;
> - Registration certificate of the employer;
> - Payslips from 2009-2013 (it was impossible to find them for 2005-2008)
> - Salary increase decisions (for 2005-2009, when payslips are missing)
> - Tax reports (only found them for 2010-2012)
> - Pension Certificate (13 pages for 2005-2013)
> Other documents sent: resume, 2 photographs, passport copy.
> I am really scared because of those payslips and tax reports missing for 2005-2009. I am afraid for a negative response, or that they will not assess 8 or minimum 5 years of experience. Less then 5, and i will have problems with points
> Does someone is or was in the same boat?
> Wait for you replays!
> All the best!


you could get a letter from employee stating the designation, salary etc


----------



## Jullz

aravindhmohan said:


> you could get a letter from employee stating the designation, salary etc


Dear aravindhmohan, thanks for your answer!
On the Work reference (recommendation letter) it was pointed clearly the date when employment started, total years of work experience, that employments is full time, salary earned and the main 5 duties.
I don't know if that was enough or not


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> Dear All,
> I need your opinion urgently!
> I sent my docs at Vetassess (received on April 15th) for HR Adviser.
> As I read from your experiences, some of them very bad, with many denials, I panic!
> So, I work for the same company from 8 years and 4 months now, same position: Human Resource Adviser. I have bachelor degree in Management (no qualification in HR) and I have sent to Vet the following documents:
> Qualification: Bachelor degree and Diploma supplement
> Employment evidence:
> - Job description;
> - Work reference;
> - Registration certificate of the employer;
> - Payslips from 2009-2013 (it was impossible to find them for 2005-2008)
> - Salary increase decisions (for 2005-2009, when payslips are missing)
> - Tax reports (only found them for 2010-2012)
> - Pension Certificate (13 pages for 2005-2013)
> Other documents sent: resume, 2 photographs, passport copy.
> I am really scared because of those payslips and tax reports missing for 2005-2009. I am afraid for a negative response, or that they will not assess 8 or minimum 5 years of experience. Less then 5, and i will have problems with points
> Does someone is or was in the same boat?
> Wait for you replays!
> All the best!


Dont be worry; they will asses your last three year and you are okay with this I think. If Vetassess feel for your missing information they would ask you for a certificate from your employer in this regard. Be happy!


----------



## mithu93ku

mimfarook said:


> Hi mithu,
> 
> 
> Can you guide me how to use the vetassess advisory service. They charge per consultation session so would like to know how you went on about getting their advise. Like what did u write to them first, next what and so on. And how much dis u spend totally.
> 
> Thanks


Fee payable
The fee payable for each enquiry session is AUD $130. This is non-refundable. A one-off discount of AUD $50 applies to your first subsequent application to VETASSESS for a skills assessment with a nominated occupation in the general professional category i.e. for a non-trade occupation. 

see this link.VETASSESS Advisory Service

by following VETASSESS guideline you should collect all necessary documents first and then try to get advisory service . then you would not need multiple session. if not clear please send message to me with your email address.


----------



## gsp2canberra

Finally got the assessment status changed today.. it states positive outcome. Waiting for the hard copy now for more details..

Wish me luck..and all the best to other fellow members


----------



## argetlam0102

New Skill list for 2013 -14 is out. Pls check if any of your skills are updated..

Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## anshuashu

wat is the processing time for WA state sponsorship n do i have to worry about the positive or negative response in dis step too???


----------



## Jagz

Jullz said:


> Dear All,
> I need your opinion urgently!
> I sent my docs at Vetassess (received on April 15th) for HR Adviser.
> As I read from your experiences, some of them very bad, with many denials, I panic!
> So, I work for the same company from 8 years and 4 months now, same position: Human Resource Adviser. I have bachelor degree in Management (no qualification in HR) and I have sent to Vet the following documents:
> Qualification: Bachelor degree and Diploma supplement
> Employment evidence:
> - Job description;
> - Work reference;
> - Registration certificate of the employer;
> - Payslips from 2009-2013 (it was impossible to find them for 2005-2008)
> - Salary increase decisions (for 2005-2009, when payslips are missing)
> - Tax reports (only found them for 2010-2012)
> - Pension Certificate (13 pages for 2005-2013)
> Other documents sent: resume, 2 photographs, passport copy.
> I am really scared because of those payslips and tax reports missing for 2005-2009. I am afraid for a negative response, or that they will not assess 8 or minimum 5 years of experience. Less then 5, and i will have problems with points
> Does someone is or was in the same boat?
> Wait for you replays!
> All the best!


Hi ..

I don't see much to be worried in your case ... If you have not gone for Point test advisory letter they are only going to assess for last 5 years. I understand in ur case they are going to assess 5 years as you are in same job with same position.
Although, In my case they assessed last 4 years i.e bcoz of change in job and I served two positions in my current job and they assessed both positions of current job.

So I guess you should not be worried much ...

Regards,
Jagz


----------



## sghosh

argetlam0102 said:


> New Skill list for 2013 -14 is out. Pls check if any of your skills are updated..
> 
> Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


Thanks for the update. Do you also have the link for updated CSOL which includes codes for State sponsored skills as well.


----------



## ali1pk

Jagz said:


> Hi ..
> 
> I don't see much to be worried in your case ... If you have not gone for Point test advisory letter they are only going to assess for last 5 years. I understand in ur case they are going to assess 5 years as you are in same job with same position.
> Although, In my case they assessed last 4 years i.e bcoz of change in job and I served two positions in my current job and they assessed both positions of current job.
> 
> So I guess you should not be worried much ...
> 
> Regards,
> Jagz



Hi,

I received my vetassess outcome last week. I had send them proof of five year work experience as Human Resource Adviser but they only assessed one year the text quoted in the letter is

"Based on the information provided at least one year employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skill assessment."

I mail them again for clarification as I am working in the same company for last five years and they mail me with following reply

"Thank you for your enquiry to VETASSESS. Please note that VETASSESS skills assessment criteria only considers one year of highly relevant employment post the highly relevant qualification at the required educational level. Though employment post this qualification, may be listed from the accurate start date (within the last five years), in your case it appears you entered the company payroll in March 2012. Hence this date has been mentioned. Please note that employment on the skills assessment letter is not considered by DIAC for years of employment or points. This document is only important for the skills assessment outcome."

They consider the date when I join company payroll as permanent employee before this I was working oin same position on contract basis. 

Is this the standard reply and it will not affect my EOI.

Pls advice


----------



## Jagz

ali1pk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my vetassess outcome last week. I had send them proof of five year work experience as Human Resource Adviser but they only assessed one year the text quoted in the letter is
> 
> "Based on the information provided at least one year employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skill assessment."
> 
> I mail them again for clarification as I am working in the same company for last five years and they mail me with following reply
> 
> "Thank you for your enquiry to VETASSESS. Please note that VETASSESS skills assessment criteria only considers one year of highly relevant employment post the highly relevant qualification at the required educational level. Though employment post this qualification, may be listed from the accurate start date (within the last five years), in your case it appears you entered the company payroll in March 2012. Hence this date has been mentioned. Please note that employment on the skills assessment letter is not considered by DIAC for years of employment or points. This document is only important for the skills assessment outcome."
> 
> They consider the date when I join company payroll as permanent employee before this I was working oin same position on contract basis.
> 
> Is this the standard reply and it will not affect my EOI.
> 
> Pls advice


Hi ...

If your 5yr experience is post Qualification and in the same company ... I don't think it should affect your case as DIAC do their own verification.
But I don't have any experience with this as I am claiming points for only last 3 years as my the job which was not assessed was with different company ... and I don't want to take risk.
not sure If contract job make any issue with DIAC ... u can check with others...

Regards,
Jagz


----------



## ali1pk

Thanks for prompt reply, yes all experience is post qualifification


----------



## khanash

ali1pk said:


> Thanks for prompt reply, yes all experience is post qualifification


ali,
if ur points are 60 without claiming points then dont get into hassles and do not claim any points for employment.but if u r short of pointss and ur employment is 40 hrs per fortnight then i dont think u should hav any problem go for it


----------



## dazzlinavs

*Skills assessment for same job codes*

Hi all....
If two job codes have almost the same description, can the Skills assessment report of the one can be used for the other...say for Eg. Management consultant & Organisational Analyst both have almost the same job description and the assessing auyhority is the same i.e VETASSESS....so can the report of one code be used for the other.....


----------



## harneek

bhanu30 said:


> Finally got the assessment status changed today.. it states positive outcome. Waiting for the hard copy now for more details..
> 
> Wish me luck..and all the best to other fellow members


Congrats bhanu--finally you crossed the river safely.:clap2:
All the best forlane:


----------



## laurinoz

aravindhmohan said:


> Regional skilled Migration Skill List for Canberrra


Many thanks, will have a look
Cheers


----------



## DesiTadka

The New SOL List of 2013-24 doesn't have "Marketing Specialist" (225113) listed. I already have received Vetassess Assessment (+ve) and getting ready to file EOI and State Nomination (ACT). 

Would this new list affect me in any ways as it doesn't have this SO listed?


----------



## Jullz

Jagz said:


> Hi ..
> 
> I don't see much to be worried in your case ... If you have not gone for Point test advisory letter they are only going to assess for last 5 years. I understand in ur case they are going to assess 5 years as you are in same job with same position.
> Although, In my case they assessed last 4 years i.e bcoz of change in job and I served two positions in my current job and they assessed both positions of current job.
> 
> So I guess you should not be worried much ...
> 
> Regards,
> Jagz


Dear Jagz, thanks for your answer!
I have applied for Points Test Advice also!
I really need minimum of 5 years assessed because if not, I wont be able to satisfy the minimum of 60 points to apply next 
I hope will not be complications


----------



## besthar

Hi Guys, 

Anybody applied for Vetassess assessment for job code - ANZSCO 225212, ICT Business Development Manager - (via Sub class 190, South Australia, State sponsorship) ..... Was keen to check on their experience during the waiting period ... My application was acknowledged on 6th May and I am awaiting the results. I was keen to know if anyone had previously applied for this job code , their experience and feelers during the duration of outcome/results. Whats the typical (Processing) lead time for the results... My experience level in ICT Sales and Business Development is a little over 8 years working with the likes of Wipro and Accenture... 

My first attempt with IELTS on May16th was casual and resulted in non-conformance (R-6 {needed 6.5}, W-8, S-8 and L8)... Shall be prepared this time (july last week) ......


----------



## Ani.pepe

Hello, i have received the below information from the site

"Skills Assessment: Positive (Your assessment result is SUCCESSFUL. Your detailed assessment result will be sent by post) 
Points Test: Completed (Your detailed points test result will be sent by post) 

(Please note the assessment status is automatically generated. Please wait until you receive your official assessment outcome letter to confirm your results.) ".

Do does this mean I am sucesssfull and need to sumit just IELTS and funds...or soemthing to worry about!!!


----------



## Jullz

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello, i have received the below information from the site
> 
> "Skills Assessment: Positive (Your assessment result is SUCCESSFUL. Your detailed assessment result will be sent by post)
> Points Test: Completed (Your detailed points test result will be sent by post)
> 
> (Please note the assessment status is automatically generated. Please wait until you receive your official assessment outcome letter to confirm your results.) ".
> 
> Do does this mean I am sucesssfull and need to sumit just IELTS and funds...or soemthing to worry about!!!



Congrats Ani.pepe!!!
Nothing to worry about your skills assessment. is successful.
Something to "worry" about... if you need points for work experience and how many years they assessed! Than info is on the letter you will receive by post!


----------



## Ani.pepe

Jullz said:


> Congrats Ani.pepe!!!
> Nothing to worry about your skills assessment. is successful.
> Something to "worry" about... if you need points for work experience and how many years they assessed! Than info is on the letter you will receive by post!


Thanks Jullz, sorry for being ignorant please advice, will the years have any effect on my case?
I am anxiously waiting for the result now via post!!!


----------



## Jullz

Ani.pepe said:


> Thanks Jullz, sorry for being ignorant please advice, will the years have any effect on my case?
> I am anxiously waiting for the result now via post!!!


Dear Ani,
Are you applying for Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 Visa right?
For Points Based Skilled Migration if you have to claim points for employment it's important on how many years Vet will assess. I hope I'm right whit this information.
In my case, I need for employment 10 points, that means 5 years.
Anyway while Vetassess is authorised for skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points I think remains with the DIAC


----------



## Ani.pepe

Jullz said:


> Dear Ani,
> Are you applying for Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 Visa right?
> For Points Based Skilled Migration if you have to claim points for employment it's important on how many years Vet will assess. I hope I'm right whit this information.
> In my case, I need for employment 10 points, that means 5 years.
> Anyway while Vetassess is authorised for skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points I think remains with the DIAC


oh ok Jullz. I will check the points and post it here.. hoping it to be favourable for my case. Thanks once again.


----------



## Surfer127

Hi Besthar

Thank God i found someone in my category, (and a senior in same job code). I am also planning to for the same job code.. but I am just preparing my documents as of now. I am just waiting for a letter from HR for training and certifications during employement. 

Lets keep in touch. PM me. 





besthar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anybody applied for Vetassess assessment for job code - ANZSCO 225212, ICT Business Development Manager - (via Sub class 190, South Australia, State sponsorship) ..... Was keen to check on their experience during the waiting period ... My application was acknowledged on 6th May and I am awaiting the results. I was keen to know if anyone had previously applied for this job code , their experience and feelers during the duration of outcome/results. Whats the typical (Processing) lead time for the results... My experience level in ICT Sales and Business Development is a little over 8 years working with the likes of Wipro and Accenture...
> 
> My first attempt with IELTS on May16th was casual and resulted in non-conformance (R-6 {needed 6.5}, W-8, S-8 and L8)... Shall be prepared this time (july last week) ......


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Anyone whose VET applications have been acknowledged in the first week of April and got the assessment outcome..Mine was ack on 5th, status says pending..no further documents requested at the moment..PENDING..its 9th week running..


----------



## mimfarook

Hi guys..
is there any way other than vetassess advisory service to clear a doubt I have to vetassess? Any lead is appreciated


----------



## Surfer127

mimfarook said:


> Hi guys..
> is there any way other than vetassess advisory service to clear a doubt I have to vetassess? Any lead is appreciated


Hi .. Yes you can drop a query on their website and select response required .. They will either call you or reply through email .. Usually they respond in two three days


----------



## mimfarook

Surfer127 said:


> Hi .. Yes you can drop a query on their website and select response required .. They will either call you or reply through email .. Usually they respond in two three days


Thanks surfer.. I'll do that..


----------



## mithu93ku

mimfarook said:


> Hi guys..
> is there any way other than vetassess advisory service to clear a doubt I have to vetassess? Any lead is appreciated


what is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## anshuashu

wat is the processing time for WA state sponsorship n do i have to worry about the positive or negative response in dis step too???


----------



## sghosh

dahalrosan said:


> Anyone whose VET applications have been acknowledged in the first week of April and got the assessment outcome..Mine was ack on 5th, status says pending..no further documents requested at the moment..PENDING..its 9th week running..


My application was acknowledged on 25th Mar (11th week running), and still its pending. Any update in status for people who got their acknowledgement around this date or last week of March?


----------



## mithu93ku

sghosh said:


> My application was acknowledged on 25th Mar (11th week running), and still its pending. Any update in status for people who got their acknowledgement around this date or last week of March?


I had to wait 16 weeks!


----------



## mithu93ku

anshuashu said:


> wat is the processing time for WA state sponsorship n do i have to worry about the positive or negative response in dis step too???


*GSM/ ENSOL/ State Sponsored visa *
If you apply for a full skills assessment to SRGO, the approximate time for assessment is 10-12 weeks once all documents required for assessment have been received by VETASSESS. Some cases may take longer depending on the complexity level of the case. If you have a full skills Assessment which is now urgent due to your visa expiring or upcoming birthday, please submit an urgency request form and we will attempt to meet your deadline. Upcoming migration changes and potential State/Territory Sponsorship changes are not usually sufficient for an application to be processed urgently.
*Skilled Graduate Visa (485) *
Please note that the processing time for a qualifications only assessment (485 visas) is approximately 8-10 weeks once all documents required for assessment have been received by VETASSESS. Some cases may take longer depending on the complexity level of the case.


----------



## sghosh

mithu93ku said:


> I had to wait 16 weeks!


so they crossed their promised time of 10 - 12 weeks in your case. Did they ask you for additional docs in between? I see that you submitted in Jan, thats the time when they handle their backlogs after a long Christmas holidays, probably thats the reason for delay.


----------



## mimfarook

mithu93ku said:


> what is your ANZSCO code?


Hi mithu, 
I am confused between 22512 and 22513.. It's mainly to refer the qualification and the skill level..


----------



## DesiTadka

I suggest you call Vetassess in 12th week and politely ask for updates. Hey will surely put priority on the case...



sghosh said:


> My application was acknowledged on 25th Mar (11th week running), and still its pending. Any update in status for people who got their acknowledgement around this date or last week of March?


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

I am getting the entire process done through a consultant based out of Bangalore, and my details were submitted last week.

I have been given a turnaround time of about 12 weeks for Vetassess to assess my application and revert. Meanwhile I have booked dates for IELTS for myself and my wife.

Cheers,
PB

ANZSCO Code : 224712 | Vetassess Application Submitted : May'13 | Awaiting response


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> Hi Besthar
> 
> Thank God i found someone in my category, (and a senior in same job code). I am also planning to for the same job code.. but I am just preparing my documents as of now. I am just waiting for a letter from HR for training and certifications during employement.
> 
> Lets keep in touch. PM me.


Good, your name please ... Do mail me for any information am currently in Bangalore ... I can be reached at besthar at gmail dot com


----------



## besthar

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I am getting the entire process done through a consultant based out of Bangalore, and my details were submitted last week.
> 
> I have been given a turnaround time of about 12 weeks for Vetassess to assess my application and revert. Meanwhile I have booked dates for IELTS for myself and my wife.
> 
> Cheers,
> PB
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 224712 | Vetassess Application Submitted : May'13 | Awaiting response


Good , who is the consultant (Abhinav or Axis ?) and when's your IELTS date ?


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

besthar said:


> Good , who is the consultant (Abhinav or Axis ?) and when's your IELTS date ?


VnP! Giving the IELTS on 22nd of June in New Delhi


----------



## FABIO26

All the very Best Prashant..


----------



## FABIO26

It is going to 12 weeks next week so I am keeping my fingers crossed.Yours assessment would also be in the 12th week. How did your IELTS test go?


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

FABIO26 said:


> All the very Best Prashant..


Thank you Fabio


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

I was reading through the Vetassess website, and read that they are currently processing the applications filed on 8th of May 2013. The page was last updated on 30th May. 

I want to go back to the page, however cannot find my way through!


----------



## IndianOZ

Hi, I think nectar_s is right. I paid fees to Vetassess on 13th Feb 2013, documents reached them on 8th March 2013 and I got Successful assessment status from Vetassess on 5th June 2013, so it took almost 3 months for subclass 190.


----------



## mithu93ku

sghosh said:


> so they crossed their promised time of 10 - 12 weeks in your case. Did they ask you for additional docs in between? I see that you submitted in Jan, thats the time when they handle their backlogs after a long Christmas holidays, probably thats the reason for delay.


they didn't ask me for further documents


----------



## Surfer127

Dear Experts.

i have been following this thread religiously and i need an advice. I will explain my scenerio first:
I have done bachelor of Engineering in IT, Then PG Diploma in Marketing and i am working as Business development manager in an IT firm from last five years.

I am thinking of applying as ICT business development manager (ANZ 225212) for which assessing authority is Vet.

Now my query is would VET will be able to assess my qualification (BE in IT) which is usually assessed by ACS, though my bachelor is in relevant field of work ex. 

Please help me. Thanks


----------



## mimfarook

Surfer127 said:


> Dear Experts.
> 
> i have been following this thread religiously and i need an advice. I will explain my scenerio first:
> I have done bachelor of Engineering in IT, Then PG Diploma in Marketing and i am working as Business development manager in an IT firm from last five years.
> 
> I am thinking of applying as ICT business development manager (ANZ 225212) for which assessing authority is Vet.
> 
> Now my query is would VET will be able to assess my qualification (BE in IT) which is usually assessed by ACS, though my bachelor is in relevant field of work ex.
> 
> Please help me. Thanks


Surfer are u applying alone.. If u do get a feedback on this pls let me know too..even I need the same clarification.. Only difference is I didn't do any marketing qualification..


----------



## tonygates

*Hi RONINQUICK*

Hi RONINQUICK.......I need your help on application process as Customer Service Manager. Please to mail me your id to tonysagarreddy gmail com 

Appreciate your help!!


----------



## Surfer127

mimfarook said:


> Surfer are u applying alone.. If u do get a feedback on this pls let me know too..even I need the same clarification.. Only difference is I didn't do any marketing qualification..


Yes as of now .. I m only one


----------



## besthar

mimfarook said:


> Surfer are u applying alone.. If u do get a feedback on this pls let me know too..even I need the same clarification.. Only difference is I didn't do any marketing qualification..


Surfer - Based on my prior research and various conversations with the immigration consultants...you have a very good chance to be assessed positive as you carry a base qualification in IT and Post Graduation in Sales/Marketing ... In my case my base qualification is BBA (Bachelors in Business Administration) and an MBA in Sales and Marketing, with good chunk of my career (over 8 years) in ITES/IT sales and pre-sales functions ... So I guess we should make the cut....:fingerscrossed:

Mimfarook - I am not sure of your years of relevant experience. However, Your case would depend on the years of experience you carry as the assessing authority may trim your points to some extent if your qualifications are not in line with your work experience .... So you may probably make the cut if you can opt for a state sponsorship (more points) and score 8 overall in IELTS and if your spouse carries a degree or diploma (not sure if you're married :boxing: ).


----------



## mimfarook

besthar said:


> Surfer - Based on my prior research and various conversations with the immigration consultants...you have a very good chance to be assessed positive as you carry a base qualification in IT and Post Graduation in Sales/Marketing ... In my case my base qualification is BBA (Bachelors in Business Administration) and an MBA in Sales and Marketing, with good chunk of my career in IT sales and pre-sales functions ... So I guess we should make the cut....:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Mimfarook - I am not sure of your years of relevant experience. However, Your case would depend on the years of experience you carry as the assessing authority may trim your points to some extent if your qualifications are not in line with your work experience .... So you may probably make the cut if you can opt for a state sponsorship (more points) and score 8 overall in IELTS and if your spouse carries a degree or diploma (not sure if you're married :boxing: ).


Hi besthar. I want to apply for state sponsorship as I have 55 points with my ielts. I am only worried about getting a positive assessment. Also I can't claim points for work experience as I have worked less than 3 yrs.


----------



## besthar

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I was reading through the Vetassess website, and read that they are currently processing the applications filed on 8th of May 2013. The page was last updated on 30th May.
> 
> I want to go back to the page, however cannot find my way through!


let me help you buddy ... here it is ... https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/processing_times

However, these are the Processing Times for South Australia (something you have to file with SA after you get your Vetassess +ve)


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> Dear Experts.
> 
> i have been following this thread religiously and i need an advice. I will explain my scenerio first:
> I have done bachelor of Engineering in IT, Then PG Diploma in Marketing and i am working as Business development manager in an IT firm from last five years.
> 
> I am thinking of applying as ICT business development manager (ANZ 225212) for which assessing authority is Vet.
> 
> Now my query is would VET will be able to assess my qualification (BE in IT) which is usually assessed by ACS, though my bachelor is in relevant field of work ex.
> 
> Please help me. Thanks


For General skilled nomination applications, Assessment authority depends on the Occupation you apply and not based on your qualifications ... Vetassess would assess your case for ANZ 225212


----------



## Surfer127

*VET or ACS*



besthar said:


> For General skilled nomination applications, Assessment authority depends on the Occupation you apply and not based on your qualifications ... Vetassess would assess your case for ANZ 225212


Thank you besthar for both of your post. 
this query came into my mind when civil engineering people who are working in IT firm were asked to get their qualification assessed by VET, who initially applied to ACS as they were falling under ACS occupation... do you have any source mentioning this info (if you have read it somewhere) . Again thanks M8


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> Thank you besthar for both of your post.
> this query came into my mind when civil engineering people who are working in IT firm were asked to get their qualification assessed by VET, who initially applied to ACS as they were falling under ACS occupation... do you have any source mentioning this info (if you have read it somewhere) . Again thanks M8


Surfer - Cases vary and can get very subjective based on candidate's experience vis-a-vis his/her qualification. 
In your case , your selected Occupation falls under the purview of Vetassess for skills assessment. 
And also do note that ANZ 225212 is a managerial role coupled with sales and marketing activities and General professional occupations assessed by VETASSESS include assessment of :

1. managerial
2. professional
3. technician, community, personal service, clerical, administrative and sales occupations

hope this link helps - Applying for a general professional occupation - VETASSESS

However, its good to be safer that sorry ... do send a 2 liner query to [email protected] they would respond in a day's time.


----------



## mimfarook

besthar said:


> Surfer - Cases vary and can get very subjective based on candidate's experience vis-a-vis his/her qualification.
> In your case , your selected Occupation falls under the purview of Vetassess for skills assessment.
> And also do note that ANZ 225212 is a managerial role coupled with sales and marketing activities and General professional occupations assessed by VETASSESS include assessment of :
> 
> 1. managerial
> 2. professional
> 3. technician, community, personal service, clerical, administrative and sales occupations
> 
> hope this link helps - Applying for a general professional occupation - VETASSESS
> 
> However, its good to be safer that sorry ... do send a 2 liner query to [email protected] they would respond in a day's time.


Guys have any of you submitted org chart..


----------



## gsp2canberra

Since I have received my assessment, they have assessed my skills as highly relevant for last 4 years. My consultant is saying I can still claim 10 points when I file for immigration. Is it so?
The overall outcome is POSITIVE from assessment.

Also I am planning to apply under Marketing Specialist which is under Limited category right now within ACT list, shall I send the initial 5/6 jobs for the initial approval and get invitation for applying the EOI? or shall I just wait for new CSOL for ACT?
Any information for Marketing Specialist making for 2013-14 list?


----------



## besthar

bhanu30 said:


> Since I have received my assessment, they have assessed my skills as highly relevant for last 4 years. My consultant is saying I can still claim 10 points when I file for immigration. Is it so?
> The overall outcome is POSITIVE from assessment.
> 
> Also I am planning to apply under Marketing Specialist which is under Limited category right now within ACT list, shall I send the initial 5/6 jobs for the initial approval and get invitation for applying the EOI? or shall I just wait for new CSOL for ACT?
> Any information for Marketing Specialist making for 2013-14 list?


Ok Bhanu, but what was your total experience?


----------



## DesiTadka

Looking at job listings on various online portals, it appears that Marketing Specialist occupation is in demand and it has very good chance that it will continue forward. That said, it's a risk that you may decide to take...:fingerscrossed:



besthar said:


> Ok Bhanu, but what was your total experience?


----------



## argetlam0102

DesiTadka said:


> Looking at job listings on various online portals, it appears that Marketing Specialist occupation is in demand and it has very good chance that it will continue forward. That said, it's a risk that you may decide to take...:fingerscrossed:


Just Got my Pre assessment rejected today. Which sites did you look at. Can you pls check and let me know.


----------



## mimfarook

mimfarook said:


> Thanks surfer.. I'll do that..


they simply replied asking to use vetassess advisory..


----------



## DesiTadka

Search for Keyword "Marketing" on SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and you shall see the listing...



argetlam0102 said:


> Just Got my Pre assessment rejected today. Which sites did you look at. Can you pls check and let me know.


----------



## gsp2canberra

besthar said:


> Ok Bhanu, but what was your total experience?


I have a total exp of 7 years..


----------



## gsp2canberra

argetlam0102 said:


> Just Got my Pre assessment rejected today. Which sites did you look at. Can you pls check and let me know.


What all did u share with them? Did that have proper description and wasnt government agency jobs?..


----------



## argetlam0102

bhanu30 said:


> What all did u share with them? Did that have proper description and wasnt government agency jobs?..


I sent them my resume, Vetasses Letter, 5 Job Postings and Letter of commitment. 
They came back saying that the job postings were Marketing jobs but not from my industry ( i am from the financial services back ground). and they wanted jobs from my industry only. None of the job posting any where said that expereince from the same industry was mandatory.. Now ACT is not the banking capital of the Australia. Dont know how to find 5 marketing jbs in the financial sector..


----------



## mithu93ku

mimfarook said:


> Guys have any of you submitted org chart..


Don't make things critical . Keep as simple as possible!


----------



## gsp2canberra

argetlam0102 said:


> I sent them my resume, Vetasses Letter, 5 Job Postings and Letter of commitment.
> They came back saying that the job postings were Marketing jobs but not from my industry ( i am from the financial services back ground). and they wanted jobs from my industry only. None of the job posting any where said that expereince from the same industry was mandatory.. Now ACT is not the banking capital of the Australia. Dont know how to find 5 marketing jbs in the financial sector..


Okay, as per my understanding u have to give them the jobs to the profile that u are applying for (in ur case financial services) I dont think u can share any jobs..
I think for my case I can apply for marketing jobs as I havr exp of marketing and appling for mark spl..
Does that make sense?


----------



## argetlam0102

bhanu30 said:


> Okay, as per my understanding u have to give them the jobs to the profile that u are applying for (in ur case financial services) I dont think u can share any jobs..
> I think for my case I can apply for marketing jobs as I havr exp of marketing and appling for mark spl..
> Does that make sense?


Dear Bhanu, 

Even i am into Marketing but working for the marketing dept of a bank. they want jobs as per your industry only. Pls let me know what industry are u from and the revert you get from them. 

thanking you.


----------



## mithu93ku

IndianOZ said:


> Hi, I think nectar_s is right. I paid fees to Vetassess on 13th Feb 2013, documents reached them on 8th March 2013 and I got Successful assessment status from Vetassess on 5th June 2013, so it took almost 3 months for subclass 190.


Vetassess assessment time is questionable and to some extant irritating . They took 16 weeks in my case without further documents requested. They are overloaded or mayhap lazy, I think.


----------



## DesiTadka

Received hard copy of Vetassess assessment documents today and to our surprise, out of 10 years of experience (in the same company and in the same field); Vetassess awarded only 3 years of experience as "relevant" experience......

Weired.....


----------



## mithu93ku

DesiTadka said:


> Received hard copy of Vetassess assessment documents today and to our surprise, out of 10 years of experience (in the same company and in the same field); Vetassess awarded only 3 years of experience as "relevant" experience......
> 
> Weired.....


NO man, they have assessed your last three years time but you can claim to DIAC your full years of experience.


----------



## DesiTadka

Oh really...?... That's great news... My agent misguided me.... I must tell them to claim the full points...

Thanks....



mithu93ku said:


> NO man, they have assessed your last three years time but you can claim to DIAC your full years of experience.


----------



## mithu93ku

DesiTadka said:


> Oh really...?... That's great news... My agent misguided me.... I must tell them to claim the full points...
> 
> Thanks....


Welcome. Avoid agent and try yourself to lodge all application. Agent will continue to misguide you. Here lots of thread where you can get lots of information. Everyone is sharing there experience . Why you would need your agent?


----------



## delhi78

hi frnzz,
I am new on this forum can any body tell me if the new sol for wesrtern Australia is out? and how much chances"real estate representstive" has in WA new list of 2013-14.
thanx


----------



## captain_hoomi

is it possible to send only my bachelor degree to VETASSESS for assessment? I want my IT related work experiences and also my MCSE and MCITP qualifications get assessed by ACS and my non IT related bachelor degree by VETASESS. in other words, ACS would only give 10 points to my qualifications but I want to get extra 5 for bachelor degree. so is that what I have to do? send my bachelor degree to VETASESS and my other documents to ACS?


----------



## argetlam0102

delhi78 said:


> hi frnzz,
> I am new on this forum can any body tell me if the new sol for wesrtern Australia is out? and how much chances"real estate representstive" has in WA new list of 2013-14.
> thanx[/QUOTE
> 
> The new SOL is expected by end of this month.


----------



## Surfer127

Thanks you Besthar.. this forum is a success because of you guys..



besthar said:


> Surfer - Cases vary and can get very subjective based on candidate's experience vis-a-vis his/her qualification.
> In your case , your selected Occupation falls under the purview of Vetassess for skills assessment.
> And also do note that ANZ 225212 is a managerial role coupled with sales and marketing activities and General professional occupations assessed by VETASSESS include assessment of :
> 
> 1. managerial
> 2. professional
> 3. technician, community, personal service, clerical, administrative and sales occupations
> 
> hope this link helps - Applying for a general professional occupation - VETASSESS
> 
> However, its good to be safer that sorry ... do send a 2 liner query to [email protected] they would respond in a day's time.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mimfarook said:


> Hi besthar. I want to apply for state sponsorship as I have 55 points with my ielts. I am only worried about getting a positive assessment. Also I can't claim points for work experience as I have worked less than 3 yrs.



mimfarook, 

i am exactly on the same boat as you are ..55 points, work experience less than 3 years, worried about getting a positive assessment. I want to apply to SA for SS as my brother lives in Adelaide and if, provide if and only if, i get state nomination and DIAC approves 190 visa application, he can support me until I land a suitable lucrative job around my area of expertise. we can get in touch and help each other out..when did VET acknowledge your applications? i am running on 10th week..though my documents reached VET on 13th of march..they were very negligent to track my document..they did so after two weeks and another two weeks by financial section to clear the cheque..now they are nearing closing of their application year so might be slow..i plan to apply for SS in July to SA


----------



## besthar

dahalrosan said:


> mimfarook,
> 
> i am exactly on the same boat as you are ..55 points, work experience less than 3 years, worried about getting a positive assessment. I want to apply to SA for SS as my brother lives in Adelaide and if, provide if and only if, i get state nomination and DIAC approves 190 visa application, he can support me until I land a suitable lucrative job around my area of expertise. we can get in touch and help each other out..when did VET acknowledge your applications? i am running on 10th week..though my documents reached VET on 13th of march..they were very negligent to track my document..they did so after two weeks and another two weeks by financial section to clear the cheque..now they are nearing closing of their application year so might be slow..i plan to apply for SS in July to SA


Dahalrosan and Mimafarook - Easy guys , and hope for the best ... Though you may not be able to claim points for your work-ex... you guys still stand a chance to be Assessed positive... because ... Vetassess would need atleast 1 year of post-qualification employment in a field which is highly relevant and at an appropriate skill level to your nominated occupation completed in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.


----------



## drshk

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and have just started following several threads. I have sent my documents to Vetassess for assessment on 03/05/13, awaiting results  My nominated occupation is 224112 (Mathematician), anyone out here with the same occupation?

P.S.: planning to go for Victoria SS 190 visa (if things go well!)


----------



## drshk

Hi harneek, were you able to call Vetassess and did they update you on your status even though your agent is handling all communication? Please let me know as I am in a similar situation as yours and would like to know if Vetassess entertain such inquiries. Thanks!



harneek said:


> Dear experts, now I decided, I will call directly to vetassess. Pls tell me as per IST when is the idle time to call to vetassess?


----------



## drshk

Hi pharma_prem, I would think you will get experience points from the time you started working which is April 2008. Vetassess application asks you when your course was completed and when your qualification was awarded, so I think it is quite alright to have two different dates as long as you have specified that in the application. Good luck! 



pharma_prem said:


> Hi friends
> 
> i have applied to vetassess as university lecturer on 03/05/2013 and they received my documents on 20/05/2013.
> i have confusion. i have post graduate degree in pharmaceutical sciences. i submitted my thesis in march 2008. but degree was awarded to me on 19/08/2008.
> after submission of thesis, i started my job on 01/04/2008 as a lecturer.
> i want to know about my experience.
> whether they count it from April 2008 or from 20/08/2008.
> 
> will they reduce my experience or not?
> how much point i will get for my experience?


----------



## harneek

drshk said:


> Hi harneek, were you able to call Vetassess and did they update you on your status even though your agent is handling all communication? Please let me know as I am in a similar situation as yours and would like to know if Vetassess entertain such inquiries. Thanks!


Hi DRSHK, Yes i called them and they listen very carefully about my case but my bad luck, as per them they still not received my Doc's????? i applied in Feb'13. Having no faith on anyone. No comment on my case......

whatttt about your case? when you applied?


----------



## khanash

drshk said:


> Hi pharma_prem, I would think you will get experience points from the time you started working which is April 2008. Vetassess application asks you when your course was completed and when your qualification was awarded, so I think it is quite alright to have two different dates as long as you have specified that in the application. Good luck!


pharma prem,,,i think u should make a completion certificate frm ur university which should clearly state ur programme year dates.....
as the tragedy happened with me....i did not get my degree issued till 2012 and had completed my degree back in 2004...so they put 2012 as my qualification award ...now i m going to apply for reasessmernt attaching my completion certificates.....so plz do it beforehand


----------



## drshk

Sorry to hear that, but didn't you mention earlier that your agent said they have requested additional documents? I think the best thing for you is to follow up with your agent and ask them to give you prompt updates. Is the agent in India or in Australia?

I applied in the first week of May (see dates in my signature). Its just been 5 weeks so I have another 5-6 weeks at least ahead of me before I can expect to get some decision.



harneek said:


> Hi DRSHK, Yes i called them and they listen very carefully about my case but my bad luck, as per them they still not received my Doc's????? i applied in Feb'13. Having no faith on anyone. No comment on my case......
> 
> whatttt about your case? when you applied?


----------



## drshk

Oh that's very unfortunate! I guess then you should take khanash's advice and keep a completion certificate ready pharma_prem

All the best with your reassessment application khanash!



khanash said:


> pharma prem,,,i think u should make a completion certificate frm ur university which should clearly state ur programme year dates.....
> as the tragedy happened with me....i did not get my degree issued till 2012 and had completed my degree back in 2004...so they put 2012 as my qualification award ...now i m going to apply for reasessmernt attaching my completion certificates.....so plz do it beforehand


----------



## sghosh

With 12th week running, and after countless checks made all these days, today I found a new status in the vetassess website
"Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)"

Do we have anyone in the forum who got negative result after this..or should I expect a +ve response. I really dont need 3 or 5 yrs, just 1 yr is sufficient out of total 6 yrs of experience that I have.


----------



## sajeesh salim

Hi Buddys

Please help me to get an anwer for this.Does any state sponser safety inspector(312611)?


----------



## argetlam0102

sghosh said:


> With 12th week running, and after countless checks made all these days, today I found a new status in the vetassess website
> "Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)"
> 
> .


within a week you should be getting your result. All the best.


----------



## DesiTadka

Expect a positive result in 2-4 days... Congratulations.... you should receive a 4 page hard copy via mail in 7-10 days.




sghosh said:


> With 12th week running, and after countless checks made all these days, today I found a new status in the vetassess website
> "Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)"
> 
> Do we have anyone in the forum who got negative result after this..or should I expect a +ve response. I really dont need 3 or 5 yrs, just 1 yr is sufficient out of total 6 yrs of experience that I have.


----------



## argetlam0102

harneek said:


> Hi DRSHK, Yes i called them and they listen very carefully about my case but my bad luck, as per them they still not received my Doc's????? i applied in Feb'13. Having no faith on anyone. No comment on my case......
> 
> whatttt about your case? when you applied?


Dear Harneek, 

Suggest that you ask your agent to confirm the courier details and revert back to them. In my case though i had applied on 20th of feb i sent a mail on he 11 th of march witht he courier details the very next day they updated the status as documents received. Incase you want PM me ur email id i will send the mail that i sent to them.


----------



## argetlam0102

DesiTadka said:


> Expect a positive result in 2-4 days... Congratulations.... you should receive a 4 page hard copy via mail in 7-10 days.


hi desitadka, 

what skill did u get assessed for?


----------



## DesiTadka

Marketing Specialist... it was for my wife ... 




argetlam0102 said:


> hi desitadka,
> 
> what skill did u get assessed for?


----------



## argetlam0102

DesiTadka said:


> Marketing Specialist... it was for my wife ...


did you manage to get the Pre assessment cleared. mine got rejected saying not enough jobs in the industry type that i am working for.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

bjtamuli said:


> Not sure on that but from other threads I read that VETASSESS now gets back much earlier than before. So, may be it will take at least 2 months if not 4. Btw, I think ACS is faster than VETASSESS. You are done with IELTS?


I have been given a timeframe of 3 months too for Vetassess turnaround. ACS is known to do it earlier than Vetassess.

BJtamuli.. I am also working towards the Org and Methods Analyst position! good to see someone for the same code.

Cheers,
Prashant


----------



## FABIO26

sghosh said:


> With 12th week running, and after countless checks made all these days, today I found a new status in the vetassess website
> "Documents checked (initial checking of your documents shows nothing further is required at this stage. You will be contacted if further documents are required)"
> 
> Do we have anyone in the forum who got negative result after this..or should I expect a +ve response. I really dont need 3 or 5 yrs, just 1 yr is sufficient out of total 6 yrs of experience that I have.


Congrats on your IELTS scores...Hopefully status change is for a positive outcome.


----------



## DesiTadka

You mean pre-assessment for EOI?

The experience that she has is very relevant to the openings listed on various job search portals as well as in the same industry in which she is working in since 10+ years so pre-approval shouldn't be an issue.



argetlam0102 said:


> did you manage to get the Pre assessment cleared. mine got rejected saying not enough jobs in the industry type that i am working for.


----------



## argetlam0102

DesiTadka said:


> You mean pre-assessment for EOI?
> 
> The experience that she has is very relevant to the openings listed on various job search portals as well as in the same industry in which she is working in since 10+ years so pre-approval shouldn't be an issue.


Cool. pls do let me know when u get it. I am asking them for review today as my job is also more into marketing and less into banking. Lets hope they agree.


----------



## DesiTadka

I read the threads ahead with your posts and I totally understand your stand... Wish you good luck.

We have submitted the EOI but our agent is telling us to wait before they share the log-in and password info of skillselect. We can't submit state-nomination unless the pre-approval is received? How long did it take them to reject your EOI pre-approval in the first go?



argetlam0102 said:


> Cool. pls do let me know when u get it. I am asking them for review today as my job is also more into marketing and less into banking. Lets hope they agree.


----------



## YSteenkamp

DesiTadka said:


> I read the threads ahead with your posts and I totally understand your stand... Wish you good luck.
> 
> We have submitted the EOI but our agent is telling us to wait before they share the log-in and password info of skillselect. We can't submit state-nomination unless the pre-approval is received? How long did it take them to reject your EOI pre-approval in the first go?


I am not sure why you need EOI pre-approval, since I submitted my EOI and the same day the WA SS application. You won't be able to submit a EOI, until your IELTS and Job assessment is finalised.


----------



## argetlam0102

DesiTadka said:


> I read the threads ahead with your posts and I totally understand your stand... Wish you good luck.
> 
> We have submitted the EOI but our agent is telling us to wait before they share the log-in and password info of skillselect. We can't submit state-nomination unless the pre-approval is received? How long did it take them to reject your EOI pre-approval in the first go?



No for Limited availiability cases we have to take a pre approval. and this is valid only for ACT. even if you log in your case they tell you to take a pre approval.


----------



## DesiTadka

That's what my reaction was. Although Marketing Specialist is in "Limited" category in ACT so it may require "pre-approval".... (I am assuming that)... The VAT assessment and IELTS is all sorted.



YSteenkamp said:


> I am not sure why you need EOI pre-approval, since I submitted my EOI and the same day the WA SS application. You won't be able to submit a EOI, until your IELTS and Job assessment is finalised.


----------



## argetlam0102

DesiTadka said:


> That's what my reaction was. Although Marketing Specialist is in "Limited" category in ACT so it may require "pre-approval".... (I am assuming that)... The VAT assessment and IELTS is all sorted.



Yes. Assessment positive and over all 8 in IELTS.


----------



## harneek

argetlam0102 said:


> Dear Harneek,
> 
> Suggest that you ask your agent to confirm the courier details and revert back to them. In my case though i had applied on 20th of feb i sent a mail on he 11 th of march witht he courier details the very next day they updated the status as documents received. Incase you want PM me ur email id i will send the mail that i sent to them.


After the whole drama, i contacted my agent and they promised me, by hook or by crook, they will get my assessment by end of this month. Now just waiting for 20 days more. I don't have any other option apart from just wait or trust on my agent.


----------



## harneek

drshk said:


> Sorry to hear that, but didn't you mention earlier that your agent said they have requested additional documents? I think the best thing for you is to follow up with your agent and ask them to give you prompt updates. Is the agent in India or in Australia?
> 
> I applied in the first week of May (see dates in my signature). Its just been 5 weeks so I have another 5-6 weeks at least ahead of me before I can expect to get some decision.


yes, it is, they requested the docs from me. My agent is Indian but also has office in Sydney and director is siting in Syd. I wrote a very nasty mail to their director which he responded very positively. as per him, all my doc are with VET and he assured my about my assessment by end of this month. He admitting their was some prob in my case, which they are not sharing. now can't do anything apart from wait and trust on them.


----------



## argetlam0102

harneek said:


> yes, it is, they requested the docs from me. My agent is Indian but also has office in Sydney and director is siting in Syd. I wrote a very nasty mail to their director which he responded very positively. as per him, all my doc are with VET and he assured my about my assessment by end of this month. He admitting their was some prob in my case, which they are not sharing. now can't do anything apart from wait and trust on them.


Dear harneek, 

sorry if i am spooking you out or sounding like the devils advocate.. but it seems highly unlikely that an agency person will have any control on Vetasses. pls ask your agent whant went exactly wrong. looks as if the error has occured more from the agency end rather than Vetassess.


----------



## sghosh

DesiTadka said:


> Expect a positive result in 2-4 days... Congratulations.... you should receive a 4 page hard copy via mail in 7-10 days.


Thanks mate. But have you heard anyone with -ve result after this update? I think I am getting nervous which is obvious. There are no calls made to my supervisors yet. So I was thinking if they really did the verification or not. I want them to verify before giving some result. If +ve, then no issues, if -ve, then I have nothing to do  .

Also, do the status in the Vetassess website gets updated as "Positive" or "Successful" or how do you come to know if its +ve or -ve before the hard copies reaches you.


----------



## Andy10

sghosh said:


> Thanks mate. But have you heard anyone with -ve result after this update? I think I am getting nervous which is obvious. There are no calls made to my supervisors yet. So I was thinking if they really did the verification or not. I want them to verify before giving some result. If +ve, then no issues, if -ve, then I have nothing to do  .
> 
> Also, do the status in the Vetassess website gets updated as "Positive" or "Successful" or how do you come to know if its +ve or -ve before the hard copies reaches you.


Why don't you try sending them an email. They normally respond with a day or so.


----------



## Andy10

harneek said:


> yes, it is, they requested the docs from me. My agent is Indian but also has office in Sydney and director is siting in Syd. I wrote a very nasty mail to their director which he responded very positively. as per him, all my doc are with VET and he assured my about my assessment by end of this month. He admitting their was some prob in my case, which they are not sharing. now can't do anything apart from wait and trust on them.


If it has crossed the 3 month period they normally take, then you may try sending an email to Vetassess


----------



## DesiTadka

Relax dude... This just a beginning and a lot more challenges lies ahead...

They didn't call anyone in my wife's case either and gave +ve assessment. Yes, the status will change as positive. 

Also before negative outcome they ask you for few evidences or make calls and then give judgement. They don't work on their whim or on the weather of the day so chill.

If you don't get this then there are many other countries. Life doesn't end with one rejection. That said, I am sure you will get positive outcome....



sghosh said:


> Thanks mate. But have you heard anyone with -ve result after this update? I think I am getting nervous which is obvious. There are no calls made to my supervisors yet. So I was thinking if they really did the verification or not. I want them to verify before giving some result. If +ve, then no issues, if -ve, then I have nothing to do  .
> 
> Also, do the status in the Vetassess website gets updated as "Positive" or "Successful" or how do you come to know if its +ve or -ve before the hard copies reaches you.


----------



## Surfer127

As per my reading .. Do not worry SgGhosh.. people have got +ive assessment without verification also, may be VET dont verify when you have all the documentary evidence. 

So Chill.. &. plan to celebrate soon..


----------



## Surfer127

As per my reading .. Do not worry SGghosh.. people have got +ive assessment without verification also, may be VET dont verify when you have all the documentary evidence. 

So Chill.. &. plan to celebrate soon


----------



## Andy10

DesiTadka said:


> Relax dude... This just a beginning and a lot more challenges lies ahead...
> 
> They didn't call anyone in my wife's case either and gave +ve assessment. Yes, the status will change as positive.
> 
> Also before negative outcome they ask you for few evidences or make calls and then give judgement. They don't work on their whim or on the weather of the day so chill.
> 
> If you don't get this then there are many other countries. Life doesn't end with one rejection. That said, I am sure you will get positive outcome....


Exactly! Well said mate!


----------



## argetlam0102

DesiTadka said:


> You mean pre-assessment for EOI?
> 
> The experience that she has is very relevant to the openings listed on various job search portals as well as in the same industry in which she is working in since 10+ years so pre-approval shouldn't be an issue.


Got a second rejection saying that they will approve only if the same sector jobs are available. Also as it almost June the jobs are drying up.. Pls do this fast thats my suggestion. Lets hope they make it open in the new list then we dont have to deal with this stupidity..


----------



## DesiTadka

Thanks for the heads up. We have already submitted for pre-approval so let's see. I shall keep you posted here.

I suggest you contact a few recruiters and have them send you some possible job openings. You might find a few on LinkedIn. I am not sure if limited category means jobs are drying... I am not sure what's their criteria...for example...Mechanical Engineer is in OPEN category in ACT and when you look for jobs for Mechanical Engineer on various portal, you hardly find a few and when you look for Marketing Specialist...you can see pages of them....

All I can say is keep hopes up and have patience and let's see what July has to offer...



argetlam0102 said:


> Got a second rejection saying that they will approve only if the same sector jobs are available. Also as it almost June the jobs are drying up.. Pls do this fast thats my suggestion. Lets hope they make it open in the new list then we dont have to deal with this stupidity..


----------



## Ani.pepe

Hi, I had received an email from Vetassess stating a positive skills assessment on 5th June 2013, I havent as yet received it by post. Please can someone advice how long does it take to be delivered ? I have come to mumbai and waiting for just the skills assessment result. Someone please advise.


----------



## drshk

have to agree with argetlam0102, agents can not influence Vetassess for quick decision. 




argetlam0102 said:


> Dear harneek,
> 
> sorry if i am spooking you out or sounding like the devils advocate.. but it seems highly unlikely that an agency person will have any control on Vetasses. pls ask your agent whant went exactly wrong. looks as if the error has occured more from the agency end rather than Vetassess.


----------



## DesiTadka

7 working days



Ani.pepe said:


> Hi, I had received an email from Vetassess stating a positive skills assessment on 5th June 2013, I havent as yet received it by post. Please can someone advice how long does it take to be delivered ? I have come to mumbai and waiting for just the skills assessment result. Someone please advise.


----------



## Ani.pepe

DesiTadka said:


> 7 working days


Thanks Soooo much DesiTadka  and :fingerscrossed: hoping it to come today..


----------



## Surfer127

document must have "Certified true copy of original " or just true copy will do ?


----------



## umeshinaz

*Statement of Letter*



sghosh said:


> Thanks mate. But have you heard anyone with -ve result after this update? I think I am getting nervous which is obvious. There are no calls made to my supervisors yet. So I was thinking if they really did the verification or not. I want them to verify before giving some result. If +ve, then no issues, if -ve, then I have nothing to do  .
> 
> Also, do the status in the Vetassess website gets updated as "Positive" or "Successful" or how do you come to know if its +ve or -ve before the hard copies reaches you.



Hey,

I had learnt from the vetasses advisory service that the case officer would mostly go for verification in the cases where self declaration is provided by the candidate. And less likely there will be any reference check - if you have submitted "Statement of Declaration" on company letter head....so cheers mate....

All the best.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

umeshinaz said:


> Hey,
> 
> I had learnt from the vetasses advisory service that the case officer would mostly go for verification in the cases where self declaration is provided by the candidate. And less likely there will be any reference check - if you have submitted "Statement of Declaration" on company letter head....so cheers mate....
> 
> All the best.


what about work reference letter by the director? i did not submit any finacial proofs as they hand it directly in cash in nepal..however the exact length of my work, my salary, my 5 responsibilities in the company, the date i joined the company etc. are menitoned explicitly. can u send me payslip sample? how should it look? if u got one..

i am running on 10th week..and anxious to hear from them..no update yet..will they call my director or send an email?


----------



## argetlam0102

Ani.pepe said:


> Hi, I had received an email from Vetassess stating a positive skills assessment on 5th June 2013, I havent as yet received it by post. Please can someone advice how long does it take to be delivered ? I have come to mumbai and waiting for just the skills assessment result. Someone please advise.


You can always mail them and ask for a scanned copy on a fax no. The Original is not required for filing SS.


----------



## harneek

Upcoming changes to the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
11 June 2013

Please be advised that the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL) is currently under review and some occupations may close at short notice.
When an occupation closes it will be listed as ‘Not available’ on the Occupations in demand page and State sponsorship applications for that occupation will not be accepted.
Applications lodged prior to the WASMOL changes will not be affected.
It is anticipated that a new WASMOL will be implemented on 1 October 2013.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## harneek

Changes to State sponsorship
6 June 2013

From 1 July 2013 the process for State sponsorship will be changing and the Department of Training and Workforce Development will no longer accept direct applications.
The new process will be as follows:
1 Submit an expression of interest to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship via the SkillSelect database.
2 The Department selects applicants from SkillSelect and offers an invitation to apply for State sponsorship.
3 If invited to apply, you will be given a unique identifier to submit an application to the Department of Training and Workforce Development. 
To be considered for State sponsorship you must meet the current 2012-13 criteria for State sponsorship which is available on the How to apply for State sponsorship page.
It is anticipated that a new criteria will be implemented on 1 October 2013.


http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## kapoorpuneet

This chanfe will be for the states or WA..??


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Do we have any one who have received ACT SS in last few days...


----------



## harneek

kapoorpuneet said:


> This chanfe will be for the states or WA..??


this update is on WA site


----------



## YSteenkamp

pharma_prem said:


> Hi friends
> 
> i have applied to vetassess as university lecturer on 03/05/2013 and they received my documents on 20/05/2013.
> i have confusion. i have post graduate degree in pharmaceutical sciences. i submitted my thesis in march 2008. but degree was awarded to me on 19/08/2008.
> after submission of thesis, i started my job on 01/04/2008 as a lecturer.
> i want to know about my experience.
> whether they count it from April 2008 or from 20/08/2008.
> 
> will they reduce my experience or not?
> how much point i will get for my experience?
> 
> I have just copy paste the duties as required by Australia and then edit them.
> What are the chance of positive assessment by vetassess.
> They received my documents on 20/05/2013. When will i get the result of outcome by vetassess?


Vetassess takes 12 weeks. You can maybe follow up around 10 weeks by sending them an e-mail.


----------



## delhi78

hi harneek,
my docs were recievd by vetasess on 28 aprail.i am watin for my skill assessment so does that means if my occupation gets offlist from WASMOL then my case ends with that.plzz reply as has given so much time and efoort uptill now.thanx in advance


----------



## sghosh

WooHoooo.....Got my result today morning and its positive. Yet to receive the physical copy. I have 60 without claiming points for experience, so safe even if they assessed less than 3 yrs


----------



## argetlam0102

delhi78 said:


> hi harneek,
> my docs were recievd by vetasess on 28 aprail.i am watin for my skill assessment so does that means if my occupation gets offlist from WASMOL then my case ends with that.plzz reply as has given so much time and efoort uptill now.thanx in advance


Unfortunately yes.. 

But look at the bright side, the skill assessment is valid for 2 yrs.. so even if it is not there in 1 cycle does not mean the end of the line..


----------



## argetlam0102

sghosh said:


> WooHoooo.....Got my result today morning and its positive. Yet to receive the physical copy. I have 60 without claiming points for experience, so safe even if they assessed less than 3 yrs


S gosh, 

Suggest ask for a fax copy as they send the physical copy by post took me a full 10 working days to get mine in hand..


----------



## DesiTadka

How long did it take you to get the pre-assessment results? Does it take a few days or a week? We submitted pre-assessment for my wife on Monday but haven't heard back from them.



argetlam0102 said:


> Got a second rejection saying that they will approve only if the same sector jobs are available. Also as it almost June the jobs are drying up.. Pls do this fast thats my suggestion. Lets hope they make it open in the new list then we dont have to deal with this stupidity..


----------



## sghosh

argetlam0102 said:


> S gosh,
> 
> Suggest ask for a fax copy as they send the physical copy by post took me a full 10 working days to get mine in hand..


Exactly, I have asked my agent to get a fax copy. Probably they will send it on Monday.

Now my question:

Considering I receive the Fax copy on Monday, I have 10 more working days before the July 1st. I will submit EOI and WA SS on Monday.

Situation 1: If I get WA SS with in 10 days and also get invite (not easy obviously), and I file the application with DIAC, then all good.

Situation 2: If I get only WA SS and don't get sufficient time to log the visa with DIAC before 1st July and the rule for State sponsorship changes, then what would be my options? Do I need to apply again for SS as per new rule through EOI or how is it going to work? really confused. 

Or should I wait for July 1st, and then proceed with WA SS as per new rules?


----------



## DesiTadka

If I understand it correctly, once you file EOI and SS for any state and IF you get an invite, that means you have a clear way to lodge application with DIAC... regardless of what changes in terms of SS.... Once a state has invited you to apply, DIAC must accept it as it is a centralized body....

Wouldn't getting an invite mean you are above and beyond "limited" or "Closed" or "Open" occupation listing categories?....

We are applying my wife's EOI and ACT SS (once we receive pre-approval) even if we have to do it on a last day of June....



sghosh said:


> Exactly, I have asked my agent to get a fax copy. Probably they will send it on Monday.
> 
> Now my question:
> 
> Considering I receive the Fax copy on Monday, I have 10 more working days before the July 1st. I will submit EOI and WA SS on Monday.
> 
> Situation 1: If I get WA SS with in 10 days and also get invite (not easy obviously), and I file the application with DIAC, then all good.
> 
> Situation 2: If I get only WA SS and don't get sufficient time to log the visa with DIAC before 1st July and the rule for State sponsorship changes, then what would be my options? Do I need to apply again for SS as per new rule through EOI or how is it going to work? really confused.
> 
> Or should I wait for July 1st, and then proceed with WA SS as per new rules?


----------



## harneek

delhi78 said:


> hi harneek,
> my docs were recievd by vetasess on 28 aprail.i am watin for my skill assessment so does that means if my occupation gets offlist from WASMOL then my case ends with that.plzz reply as has given so much time and efoort uptill now.thanx in advance


unfortunately yes, but they are revising their list in 1 Oct onward so you have plenty of time. If not in WA, might your category comes in other state. think positive and be optimistic. The people who know my case are aware, how can I hold my blood storm. be cooool...... what is your category?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sghosh said:


> WooHoooo.....Got my result today morning and its positive. Yet to receive the physical copy. I have 60 without claiming points for experience, so safe even if they assessed less than 3 yrs


CONGRATS!!!


my documents were acknowledged by VET on 5th april. So, I still have few weeks :fingerscrossed: before i receive the outcome of the assessment. HOwever, guide me 
i just sent Work Reference letter. However, it is clearly mentioned there how much i earn per month, besides my date of joining the company, hours i work each fortnight, position, 5 main duties..if they ask for payslip can i fax them? first month i joined the company and my last months's payslip will only two work?

Can i FAX them? as sending by post takes time..and in my case my documents actually reached VET office in melbourne on the 13th of march. they took two bloody weeks to locate the document. I was very anxious as i thought my documents got lost. THen another two weeks to clear the bank cheque by financial seciton. 

in your case did they contact your employer(S)


----------



## Ni Tin

Hi Bhaskar,

If you don't mind, Can I have your contact number as I need to discuss something regarding VETASSESS.

Thanks,
Ni Tin


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ni Tin said:


> Hi Bhaskar,
> 
> If you don't mind, Can I have your contact number as I need to discuss something regarding VETASSESS.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ni Tin



The whole forum is there to help you. Post your query/doubts.

PM bhaskar..he is very friendly and replies promptly. Bjtamuli is his username? am i right!


----------



## sghosh

dahalrosan said:


> CONGRATS!!!
> 
> 
> my documents were acknowledged by VET on 5th april. So, I still have few weeks :fingerscrossed: before i receive the outcome of the assessment. HOwever, guide me
> i just sent Work Reference letter. However, it is clearly mentioned there how much i earn per month, besides my date of joining the company, hours i work each fortnight, position, 5 main duties..if they ask for payslip can i fax them? first month i joined the company and my last months's payslip will only two work?
> 
> Can i FAX them? as sending by post takes time..and in my case my documents actually reached VET office in melbourne on the 13th of march. they took two bloody weeks to locate the document. I was very anxious as i thought my documents got lost. THen another two weeks to clear the bank cheque by financial seciton.
> 
> in your case did they contact your employer(S)


I have sent 1 payslip for each quarter of my experience for entire 5 yrs. Your work reference letter seems to have all required info. But I have mentioned detailed job responsibilities which is close to 10 to 12 points for each company. Still yesterday the assessor asked for more details to my Supervisor. If they ask you for more documents like payslips, you have the option to send it via courier, FAX or email. But the payslips or the docs should be notarized as true copies of the original payslips.

Additional info: The lady who was my assessor was a B.com graduate and was 2011 pass out. They are assessing our skills and decide if we are really skilled or not, but seriously I doubt if the assessors are skilled enough to assess our skills. I was shocked looking at who is assessing my skills. She would not have enough understanding of half of my skills and terminologies that were used in my work reference letter.


----------



## argetlam0102

DesiTadka said:


> How long did it take you to get the pre-assessment results? Does it take a few days or a week? We submitted pre-assessment for my wife on Monday but haven't heard back from them.


Got my revert in 4 days time, the fact that they are taking longer means that your case may be holding weight and should get it soon. All the best.


----------



## DesiTadka

Thanks .... 



argetlam0102 said:


> Got my revert in 4 days time, the fact that they are taking longer means that your case may be holding weight and should get it soon. All the best.


----------



## ahanson

Hello! My first post regarding VETASSESS, as I stumbled on this great post while doing some searching about time frames. Assessment was submitted on 18-March, documents received on 25-March, so will be 12 weeks on Tuesday 18-June. Just noticed last week that there is an update stating the documents have been checked, so hoping that means some progress is being made. Has that been the case for anyone else?

Also wanted to ask if anyone had success in asking VETASSESS to fax the results? Would like to submit to VIC for state nomination ASAP, so do not want to wait 10 days to receive results via the post!


----------



## Ni Tin

Hi Dear,

Could you please tell me which consultant you have chosen for your application ?

If you don't mind can I have your contact number so I can discuss something ?

Thanks,
Ni Tin


----------



## harneek

Dear All,

I am sorry but I have a shocking news for everybody. DIAC is increases its visa fee from 1 july'13. This will affect to those people, who are planning to migrate with family.
Primary applicant fee is same $3060
Spouse/more than 18 yrs secondary applicant $ 1530
less than 18 yrs applicant $765

If some one has a +ve assessment and SS, lodge your case before july.

"Penny save is penny earned" 

Proposed Visa Pricing Table


----------



## laurinoz

ahanson said:


> Hello! My first post regarding VETASSESS, as I stumbled on this great post while doing some searching about time frames. Assessment was submitted on 18-March, documents received on 25-March, so will be 12 weeks on Tuesday 18-June. Just noticed last week that there is an update stating the documents have been checked, so hoping that means some progress is being made. Has that been the case for anyone else?
> 
> Also wanted to ask if anyone had success in asking VETASSESS to fax the results? Would like to submit to VIC for state nomination ASAP, so do not want to wait 10 days to receive results via the post!


Hi Ahanson,

Yes, others had the same message about their documents being checked, so it should not take too long for you now.
I have read several posts were applicants succeeded to get their assessment faxed, therefore you should ask for it once you receive the email stating that your assessment is positive.
Good luck


----------



## ahanson

laurinoz said:


> Hi Ahanson,
> 
> Yes, others had the same message about their documents being checked, so it should not take too long for you now.
> I have read several posts were applicants succeeded to get their assessment faxed, therefore you should ask for it once you receive the email stating that your assessment is positive.
> Good luck


Thanks so much, laurinoz!

When I initially read that it would take 10-12 weeks I just assumed it would be on the shorter end, not the longer end, so I am VERY ready to get the results. Cheers!


----------



## bjtamuli

harneek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am sorry but I have a shocking news for everybody. DIAC is increases its visa fee from 1 july'13. This will affect to those people, who are planning to migrate with family.
> Primary applicant fee is same $3060
> Spouse/more than 18 yrs secondary applicant $ 1530
> less than 18 yrs applicant $765
> 
> If some one has a +ve assessment and SS, lodge your case before july.
> 
> "Penny save is penny earned"
> 
> Proposed Visa Pricing Table


Thank you for the heads up! It's an additional expense for family.

ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY


----------



## Surfer127

*VETASSESS List*

Thank you for all the wonderful information 

 unfortunately I will be paying more and I am still collecting documents for Vetassess. But what I have done is I have made a comprehensive list of documents required by VET, and I am uploading the same with the post, The list contains all the documents which may be required by VET. This list is complied with the help of this forum, primary research, and VETASSESS site. 

You may want to add/ delete items in the list :ranger: as per your need. 

Also I will completing 5 years in ten days so thinking of applying on July 1 so that I can go for PTA as the same time - as it already took me more than two months in preparing documents. 

I am going SOLO with your help .. No AGENT..  anyways now I have to pay DIAC the money I saved  
Cheers !!


----------



## Surfer127

Just Created my signature


----------



## umeshinaz

*May remove some docs*



Surfer127 said:


> Thank you for all the wonderful information
> 
> unfortunately I will be paying more and I am still collecting documents for Vetassess. But what I have done is I have made a comprehensive list of documents required by VET, and I am uploading the same with the post, The list contains all the documents which may be required by VET. This list is complied with the help of this forum, primary research, and VETASSESS site.
> 
> You may want to add/ delete items in the list :ranger: as per your need.
> 
> Also I will completing 5 years in ten days so thinking of applying on July 1 so that I can go for PTA as the same time - as it already took me more than two months in preparing documents.
> 
> I am going SOLO with your help .. No AGENT..  anyways now I have to pay DIAC the money I saved
> Cheers !!


Hey,

Most of the documents listed looks fine..except some mentioned below...

You may want to provide only the required docs and avoid sending docs which are not mentioned - e.g. Email Printout – Letterhead cannot be issued, Copy of ID card – Supervisor and self, Screenshot of portal – role tagged, Provident fund statement, 


And for payslip...they just ask you to send the 1st and last month slips for each company....so no need to send for each year if you have been in the same company all throughout...

Nonetheless your call mate...

Cheers


----------



## besthar

argetlam0102 said:


> Unfortunately yes..
> 
> But look at the bright side, the skill assessment is valid for 2 yrs.. so even if it is not there in 1 cycle does not mean the end of the line..


Well i guess the rules have changed now folks ... All Skills Assessments issued from May 2013 do not have an expiry date..... If your skills assessment outcome was issued by VETASSESS prior to May 2013 and has expired or is due to expire, please submit a Reissue request form (SRGO3).
refer here .. point 35 and 36 ... Frequently asked questions (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS
Though, this is very very good news ... am sure not many would sit still after a +ve assessment ...


----------



## Surfer127

Yeah I agree.. but VET has mentioned that employemnt document are not limited to the list of docs they have provided.. Also below few things which I have mentioned are from the forum itself, where fellow expats have sent those and got assessment positive without verification - liks buisness card, copy of ID card etc.. 



umeshinaz said:


> Hey,
> 
> Most of the documents listed looks fine..except some mentioned below...
> 
> You may want to provide only the required docs and avoid sending docs which are not
> Cheers


----------



## DesiTadka

My agent is confusing the crap out of us as for my wife's case (Marketing Specialist) is in limited category which entitles for pre-approval and they have been making us go in circles for filing EOI...now when we put a lot of pressure, they are telling us that they have filled the EOI without receiving pre-approval and what not....

How does the pre-approval come? Is it received on SkillSelect or it is a separate application? 

Can someone file for EOI without having pre-approval?
If we can file EOI without pre-approval, are there any risks for doing such?

Is there a way we can track when the pre-approval application was submitted and what is the status?




argetlam0102 said:


> Got my revert in 4 days time, the fact that they are taking longer means that your case may be holding weight and should get it soon. All the best.


----------



## harneek

DesiTadka said:


> My agent is confusing the crap out of us as for my wife's case (Marketing Specialist) is in limited category which entitles for pre-approval and they have been making us go in circles for filing EOI...now when we put a lot of pressure, they are telling us that they have filled the EOI without receiving pre-approval and what not....
> 
> How does the pre-approval come? Is it received on SkillSelect or it is a separate application?
> 
> Can someone file for EOI without having pre-approval?
> If we can file EOI without pre-approval, are there any risks for doing such?
> 
> Is there a way we can track when the pre-approval application was submitted and what is the status?


Hi Desi Tadka, We are in the cyclone of Agents. I would suggest everybody, not to choose any agents. 
I put an assessment thru an agent in Feb and still hoping for result. They are not giving any clarity and misleading everytime. we don't know what actually they are doing. They are telling something else but practically doing something else. Our bad luck is we will not do anything apart from trust on them. 
We are so helpless, we are not able to track our application only.


----------



## argetlam0102

DesiTadka said:


> My agent is confusing the crap out of us as for my wife's case (Marketing Specialist) is in limited category which entitles for pre-approval and they have been making us go in circles for filing EOI...now when we put a lot of pressure, they are telling us that they have filled the EOI without receiving pre-approval and what not....
> 
> How does the pre-approval come? Is it received on SkillSelect or it is a separate application?
> 
> Can someone file for EOI without having pre-approval?
> If we can file EOI without pre-approval, are there any risks for doing such?
> 
> Is there a way we can track when the pre-approval application was submitted and what is the status?


EOI without Pre approval for a limited occupation would not help as it is just wasting time, coz by the time your CO is assigned they will ask you to resubmit with a pre approval. 
You send a mail to [email protected] attaching the following. 
1. Resume
2. VET result
3. Commitment to canberra
4. Job postings 

They are pretty fast and revert back to you in max a weeks time. 
Sending you my email id on pm. Pls let me know of any other requirements.


----------



## DesiTadka

You are a Gem argetlam... 

The situation here is that a week ago my agent informed me that they have already initiated the process of Pre-approval and we shall wait.... we waited and waited and waited for more then a week and finally I lost my cool and told them that either you follow up with the Migration authorities or you start the EOI process and submit it and in the mean time we shall get the pre-approval any day... 

They were threatening us that oh if we do EOI, we might get rejection and blah blah blah...like authorities in Australia rejects things just like that.... that too EOI...

apparently we shall get the pre-approval tomorrow and submitted EOI today so they should line up by the time a CO is assigned....

Do you still feel that we should send an email to the email address that you have provided to follow up?



argetlam0102 said:


> EOI without Pre approval for a limited occupation would not help as it is just wasting time, coz by the time your CO is assigned they will ask you to resubmit with a pre approval.
> You send a mail to [email protected] attaching the following.
> 1. Resume
> 2. VET result
> 3. Commitment to canberra
> 4. Job postings
> 
> They are pretty fast and revert back to you in max a weeks time.
> Sending you my email id on pm. Pls let me know of any other requirements.


----------



## argetlam0102

DesiTadka said:


> You are a Gem argetlam...
> 
> The situation here is that a week ago my agent informed me that they have already initiated the process of Pre-approval and we shall wait.... we waited and waited and waited for more then a week and finally I lost my cool and told them that either you follow up with the Migration authorities or you start the EOI process and submit it and in the mean time we shall get the pre-approval any day...
> 
> They were threatening us that oh if we do EOI, we might get rejection and blah blah blah...like authorities in Australia rejects things just like that.... that too EOI...
> 
> apparently we shall get the pre-approval tomorrow and submitted EOI today so they should line up by the time a CO is assigned....
> 
> Do you still feel that we should send an email to the email address that you have provided to follow up?



Well if you watied for so long no harm in waiting for one more day.. lets cross the bridge when it comes.. 

just doing what seniors in this forum taught me.. All for one.. one for all.. 
:cheer2:


----------



## ITProfessional

*Work experience after skills assessment*

Hi all 
Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?

My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer. (According to new format of Skills Assessment, mentioning experience years as well).

I continued to work as Software Engineer after my assessment till further 1.5 years (almost) till now. Bued to my currt its a second job now. Hence, my 1st job was of 3.5 years, and skills assessment is done only uptil then. Right after my skills assessment, I switched to my current, 2nd job.

Now, I want to submit my EOI next month.

Please let me know how much work experience should I claim in my EOI. Shall I claim 3.5 years (as mentioned in ACS letter);
or 5 years (as I do have employment proof of further 1.5 yrs).


Kindly help!
Regards


----------



## sghosh

Submitted my EOI and also WA SS with 70 points. The WA website now says that they take 7 days to process. hoping for the best. If I get SS this week and can log my visa next week before 1st July, I can save close to 1 lakh rupees. as after 1st July, The fees for only primary applicant is 3060 AUD (RS 1,77,000) and and additional charge of 1530 AUD (Rs 90,000) for Spouse or dependent over 18 yrs age. I want to avoid that, not sure if I really can....


----------



## besthar

ITProfessional said:


> Hi all
> Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?
> 
> My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer. (According to new format of Skills Assessment, mentioning experience years as well).
> 
> I continued to work as Software Engineer after my assessment till further 1.5 years (almost) till now. Bued to my currt its a second job now. Hence, my 1st job was of 3.5 years, and skills assessment is done only uptil then. Right after my skills assessment, I switched to my current, 2nd job.
> 
> Now, I want to submit my EOI next month.
> 
> Please let me know how much work experience should I claim in my EOI. Shall I claim 3.5 years (as mentioned in ACS letter);
> or 5 years (as I do have employment proof of further 1.5 yrs).
> 
> 
> Kindly help!
> Regards


Whats the point mate ???? Do not show your 1.5 years of recent experience, else you will complicate things and prolong your grant. 

Just submit your EOI with whatever +ve assessment outcome you have ... ACS has tightened the noose these days and you may not be re-assessed the same way ... I assume you already have your IELTS sorted out ... so go ahead apply and get your grant ASAP...


----------



## ITProfessional

besthar said:


> Whats the point mate ???? Do not show your 1.5 years of recent experience, else you will complicate things and prolong your grant.
> 
> Just submit your EOI with whatever +ve assessment outcome you have ... ACS has tightened the noose these days and you may not be re-assessed the same way ... I assume you already have your IELTS sorted out ... so go ahead apply and get your grant ASAP...




So, You mean, I should claim only 3.5 years of experience. Ok fine. But plz also tell me, what to show about my current job? Although I wont claim any points for this extra 1.5 years, but still shall I tell them I'm currently working too? 

Kindly advise


----------



## besthar

ITProfessional said:


> So, You mean, I should claim only 3.5 years of experience. Ok fine. But plz also tell me, what to show about my current job? Although I wont claim any points for this extra 1.5 years, but still shall I tell them I'm currently working too?
> 
> Kindly advise


Yes, proceed with your application... they will not ask for your current employment status...and even if they do ... you can mention that you've taken a career break or preparing yourself to enhance your technical skills.

Do not mention about your current job.


----------



## ITProfessional

Thanks a bunch for your precious advice!

Just a question in my mind: If I am Not claiming any points for my current job, then why shouldn't I mention it to them? I mean can u plz explain the logic behind it? Many thanks!


----------



## laurinoz

ITProfessional said:


> Hi all
> Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?
> 
> My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer. (According to new format of Skills Assessment, mentioning experience years as well).
> 
> I continued to work as Software Engineer after my assessment till further 1.5 years (almost) till now. Bued to my currt its a second job now. Hence, my 1st job was of 3.5 years, and skills assessment is done only uptil then. Right after my skills assessment, I switched to my current, 2nd job.
> 
> Now, I want to submit my EOI next month.
> 
> Please let me know how much work experience should I claim in my EOI. Shall I claim 3.5 years (as mentioned in ACS letter);
> or 5 years (as I do have employment proof of further 1.5 yrs).
> 
> 
> Kindly help!
> Regards


It depends, do you need an extra 5 points? Having 5 years of experience abroad gives you 10 points. 3 years give you 5 points.
If you have enough points in your basket, just apply.
Not sure though about showing that you are currently employed. I guess it is on your résumé?


----------



## ITProfessional

Yes, it is on my Resume. But I havent submitted my Resume yet to EOI or DIAC. ACS has old Resume of old 3.5 years.

So, can u plz suggest about showing my current experience (without claiming points ) or not?

I dont want to go for re-assessment from ACS> Points shall be fine.


----------



## ITProfessional

*Work Experience after Skills Assessment*

Hi all 
Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?

My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer. 

I continued to work as Software Engineer after my assessment till further 1.5 years (almost) till now. Hence, my 1st job was of 3.5 years, and skills assessment is done only uptil then. Right after my skills assessment, I switched to my current, 2nd job.

Now, I want to submit my EOI next month, and don’t want to go for a Re-Assessment from ACS.

Plz let me know whether I should:

a)	Claim All 5 years (3.5 years of ACS Assessment and 1.5 years of post- ACS assessment)?
b)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but DO inform DIAC that I am currently working under same ANZSCO code in another company since additional 1.5 years?
c)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but do NOT inform DIAC that I am currently working?
I have enough points (60) , and don’t need additional 5 points as such to submit EOI. But still let me know what’s the best in my case from above 3 options?


Also, I have taken out my Result letter from ACS, and it says the following (Result sent to me last year in end of April):

" Your skills have been assessd to be suitable for migration under Software Engineer code.

Your BAchelor of Science from XYZ University has been assessd as comparable to an AFQ BAchelor degree with a major in computing.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20 hrs per week:

3 years and 6 months
Position: Software ENgineer
Company: ABC
"

Kindly help!
Regards


----------



## delhi78

harneek said:


> unfortunately yes, but they are revising their list in 1 Oct onward so you have plenty of time. If not in WA, might your category comes in other state. think positive and be optimistic. The people who know my case are aware, how can I hold my blood storm. be cooool...... what is your category?


thanx bro,
I am applying for real estate representative.but as I heard here on his forum hey say list will be revised in 1 july?


----------



## Andy10

Hi guys... found this info:

The 2013-14 ACT Occupation List will be published in August.

The following occupations will be closed from 1 July 2013. The closure of these occupations is an interim measure. The demand for each occupation will be reassessed when the 2013-14 Occupation List is finalised.

The closure of these occupations will not affect applications lodged before 1 July 2013.


Closed

149211

Call or
Contact Centre Manager

Closed

149212

Customer
Service Manager

Closed

149311

Conference
and Event Organiser

Closed

225111

Advertising
Specialist

Closed

225112

Market
Research Analyst

Closed

225113

Marketing
Specialist

Closed

232411

Graphic
Designer

Closed

232412

Illustrator

Closed

232413

Multimedia
Designer

Closed

232414

Web
Designer


----------



## Heba Elkordy

Andy10 said:


> Hi guys... found this info:
> 
> The 2013-14 ACT Occupation List will be published in August.
> 
> The following occupations will be closed from 1 July 2013. The closure of these occupations is an interim measure. The demand for each occupation will be reassessed when the 2013-14 Occupation List is finalised.
> 
> The closure of these occupations will not affect applications lodged before 1 July 2013.
> 
> Closed
> 
> 149211
> 
> Call or
> Contact Centre Manager
> 
> Closed
> 
> 149212
> 
> Customer
> Service Manager
> 
> Closed
> 
> 149311
> 
> Conference
> and Event Organiser
> 
> Closed
> 
> 225111
> 
> Advertising
> Specialist
> 
> Closed
> 
> 225112
> 
> Market
> Research Analyst
> 
> Closed
> 
> 225113
> 
> Marketing
> Specialist
> 
> Closed
> 
> 232411
> 
> Graphic
> Designer
> 
> Closed
> 
> 232412
> 
> Illustrator
> 
> Closed
> 
> 232413
> 
> Multimedia
> Designer
> 
> Closed
> 
> 232414
> 
> Web
> Designer


Does this apply for the state sponsorship ? .. If yes, pls give me the link.

And if I I'm still didn't get my IELTS score but any earlier steps are done .. Does this mean that my application is lodged or not ? Sorry to ask this question, but being with an agent doesn't make me understand the whole process


----------



## Surfer127

*source pls*

could you please provide the official source of the information. I tried over the web and ACT site but couldnot find official source. 

Regards



Andy10 said:


> Hi guys... found this info:
> 
> The 2013-14 ACT Occupation List will be published in August.
> 
> The following occupations will be closed from 1 July 2013. The closure of these occupations is an interim measure. The demand for each occupation will be reassessed when the 2013-14 Occupation List is finalised.
> 
> The closure of these occupations will not affect applications lodged before 1 July 2013.
> 
> 
> Closed
> 
> 149211
> 
> Call or
> Contact Centre Manager
> 
> Closed
> 
> 149212
> 
> Customer
> Service Manager
> 
> Closed
> 
> 149311
> 
> Conference
> and Event Organiser
> 
> Closed
> 
> 225111
> 
> Advertising
> Specialist
> 
> Closed
> 
> 225112
> 
> Market
> Research Analyst
> 
> Closed
> 
> 225113
> 
> Marketing
> Specialist
> 
> Closed
> 
> 232411
> 
> Graphic
> Designer
> 
> Closed
> 
> 232412
> 
> Illustrator
> 
> Closed
> 
> 232413
> 
> Multimedia
> Designer
> 
> Closed
> 
> 232414
> 
> Web
> Designer


----------



## Heba Elkordy

Surfer127 said:


> could you please provide the official source of the information. I tried over the web and ACT site but couldnot find official source.
> 
> Regards


Me as well need the same requirement .


----------



## DesiTadka

This information was sent to all MARA agents via email but ACT SS and they sent it across their clients and so on so forth....



Surfer127 said:


> could you please provide the official source of the information. I tried over the web and ACT site but couldnot find official source.
> 
> Regards


----------



## DesiTadka

Australian Capital Territory ... 



pharma_prem said:


> sorry guys but please tell me what is this ACT?


----------



## noobrex

Is there any person who is done Bcom, but working in ICT occupation. Can you please guide me how do i get my Bcom assessed by Vetassses and how many points will I be able to claim for that.


----------



## Surfer127

Thanks Desitadka

You are absolutely correct !! and I found it too @ the below link

ACT closing some state sponsored occupations

Hope this Helps!!



DesiTadka said:


> This information was sent to all MARA agents via email but ACT SS and they sent it across their clients and so on so forth....


----------



## Heba Elkordy

DesiTadka said:


> This information was sent to all MARA agents via email but ACT SS and they sent it across their clients and so on so forth....


This information is right .. I just checked with my agent.


----------



## nectar_s

noobrex said:


> Is there any person who is done Bcom, but working in ICT occupation. Can you please guide me how do i get my Bcom assessed by Vetassses and how many points will I be able to claim for that.


iam also B.com but i didnt understand ICT occupation.. what you are looking for.. if you want to get assessed by Vetassess, you can claim 15 points

At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor
degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian
educational institution or other degree of a recognised
standard
Educational qualifications, 15 points


----------



## Andy10

Heba Elkordy said:


> Does this apply for the state sponsorship ? .. If yes, pls give me the link.
> 
> And if I I'm still didn't get my IELTS score but any earlier steps are done .. Does this mean that my application is lodged or not ? Sorry to ask this question, but being with an agent doesn't make me understand the whole process


Yes this is for ACT. This info has been forwarded to MARA agents to stop taking new files as it has reached the occupation ceiling. People can apply before 1st July but processing would be only after new list comes out.

To lodge an application, you need to do so with ACT and DIAC. I know how you are feeling as even I m sailing in the same boat... but remember... "Nothing Lasts Forever.... Even Cold November Rain... " so don't worry!


----------



## noobrex

nectar_s said:


> iam also B.com but i didnt understand ICT occupation.. what you are looking for.. if you want to get assessed by Vetassess, you can claim 15 points
> 
> At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor
> degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian
> educational institution or other degree of a recognised
> standard
> Educational qualifications, 15 points


I am working in software industry and I have bcom degree they won't give me points for that due to that reason I want to get it accessed from vetass, can you guide me how should I do it.


----------



## nectar_s

noobrex said:


> I am working in software industry and I have bcom degree they won't give me points for that due to that reason I want to get it accessed from vetass, can you guide me how should I do it.


as per the information, vetassess will assess both qualification and employment.
becos the requirement, is ur occupation should be relevant in your field of study.

a qualification which is assessed at the required educational level, in a field of study highly relevant to the nominated occupation,
and
at least one year of paid employment completed at an appropriate skill level in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation. This employment can be completed anytime within the five years before the date of application to VETASSESS. For some occupations additional years of employment will be required if the qualification is at the required level but the major field of study does not match the nominated occupation.


vetassess people are very polite , you can phone them up and enquire, if only you r qualification can be assessed, im afraid.....


----------



## Surfer127

Find out which group level you fall in .. and follow what has been written on their site. 

FYI below is the response I got from VET


The occupation XXXX XXX XXX is a VETASSESS Group B occupation. Group B occupations require a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a highly relevant field of study to the nominated occupation. 

In addition to this, applicants must have at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. 
If employment is not post-qualification, then five additional years of highly relevant employment are required. 

If the degree is not in a highly relevant field of study, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to two years if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma level in a highly relevant field. To confirm, 5 years of employment is not required. VETASSESS does however require a qualification that meets the required level. If the required educational level is not met, no amount of highly relevant employment can compensate for this. VETASSESS will consider your employment from the date which is provided in the documentation (i.e. date that statement of service is issued or most recent payslip). 





noobrex said:


> I am working in software industry and I have bcom degree they won't give me points for that due to that reason I want to get it accessed from vetass, can you guide me how should I do it.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

VET has updated my status and asked for evidence of paid employment. I called my case officer and sent an email however no response. Can i submit first and last payslip only?

For visa application, Will DIAC require payslips, tax docs, contract with employer, bank statements even if i am not claiming any points for my work experience?

How many of you who have applied for 190 visa application had such cross checks?
In the 190 checklist, there are no such compulsions.

Please reply


----------



## dstanev

Hello folks,


My vetassess status has been changed to "initial document checked ". Does it mean a positive result and when roughly I should expect the official mail ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andy10

dstanev said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> 
> My vetassess status has been changed to "initial document checked ". Does it mean a positive result and when roughly I should expect the official mail ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It does not necessarily mean positive. Vetassess normally takes around 3 months to give u a result. Sometimes more depending on the number of cases.


----------



## dstanev

But that is after a period of 14 weeks I thought this would mean a decision has been reached ?

What are you experience guys with similar status ?


----------



## DesiTadka

Expect a positive outcome within 5 - 7 days....



dstanev said:


> But that is after a period of 14 weeks I thought this would mean a decision has been reached ?
> 
> What are you experience guys with similar status ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sghosh said:


> I have sent 1 payslip for each quarter of my experience for entire 5 yrs. Your work reference letter seems to have all required info. But I have mentioned detailed job responsibilities which is close to 10 to 12 points for each company. Still yesterday the assessor asked for more details to my Supervisor. If they ask you for more documents like payslips, you have the option to send it via courier, FAX or email. But the payslips or the docs should be notarized as true copies of the original payslips.
> 
> Additional info: The lady who was my assessor was a B.com graduate and was 2011 pass out. They are assessing our skills and decide if we are really skilled or not, but seriously I doubt if the assessors are skilled enough to assess our skills. I was shocked looking at who is assessing my skills. She would not have enough understanding of half of my skills and terminologies that were used in my work reference letter.



Thank you , If I am sending by email do i need to notarize !!! What about tax records, do u need to provide them for state nomination and will DIAC ask you even if I am not claiming any points from my work expereince.?


----------



## am770007

roninquick said:


> Hi Yorkiefamily,
> 
> I applied to Vetassess on 1st Nov'12, they received my documents on 9th Nov'12.. and i got my assessment on 11th Jan'13.. at times u need to push these guys.. i marked a mail to them on 8th Jan'13 asking about the status of my application..all i got was a default reply..but then to my surprise i got the confirmation about assessment on mail on 11th Jan'13..
> 
> Let me know if u need any other support.
> 
> 
> ____________
> 149212 - Customer Service Manager, VETASSESS applied: 01-Nov-12 VETASSESS +ve 11-JAN-13, IELTS L:8.5, R: 8, W: 7, S: 8;


Hello roninquick,
I am interested to apply for 149212 application, 
Thru ur reply came to know that you have got everything quickly;
I hope by now you are migrated to australia and will share about the market condition as well.

I also wanted to know if you can share the documents submitted by you like the order of documents, the wordings of you letters (obviously after hiding your personal details), that will be of quick and greate help to me.
If you can send than pl share me at my rediff id ie. amitmadaan5
if you cant send, than still no issue, but if I send you my set of documents, can u give your recommendation along with any changes you can suggest..
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## noobrex

Surfer127 said:


> Find out which group level you fall in .. and follow what has been written on their site.
> 
> FYI below is the response I got from VET
> 
> 
> The occupation XXXX XXX XXX is a VETASSESS Group B occupation. Group B occupations require a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a highly relevant field of study to the nominated occupation.
> 
> In addition to this, applicants must have at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation.
> If employment is not post-qualification, then five additional years of highly relevant employment are required.
> 
> If the degree is not in a highly relevant field of study, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to two years if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma level in a highly relevant field. To confirm, 5 years of employment is not required. VETASSESS does however require a qualification that meets the required level. If the required educational level is not met, no amount of highly relevant employment can compensate for this. VETASSESS will consider your employment from the date which is provided in the documentation (i.e. date that statement of service is issued or most recent payslip).


How do i know that and I only have a Bcom and nothing else I need to get that degree assessed i need those points really badly


----------



## roninquick

am770007 said:


> Hello roninquick,
> I am interested to apply for 149212 application,
> Thru ur reply came to know that you have got everything quickly;
> I hope by now you are migrated to australia and will share about the market condition as well.
> 
> I also wanted to know if you can share the documents submitted by you like the order of documents, the wordings of you letters (obviously after hiding your personal details), that will be of quick and greate help to me.
> If you can send than pl share me at my rediff id ie. amitmadaan5
> if you cant send, than still no issue, but if I send you my set of documents, can u give your recommendation along with any changes you can suggest..
> Thanks in anticipation.


would suggest u to wait as the speculation is that 149211/12 will no longer b open for ACT from Jul 1st..u can send me the details at [email protected]..m still here, will b moving by mid august..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## harneek

Dear Experts: What is the minimum IELTS requirement for ACT? my occupation is 139913


----------



## argetlam0102

harneek said:


> Dear Experts: What is the minimum IELTS requirement for ACT? my occupation is 139913


I Think 7 in all bands is mandatory if i am not mistaken.


----------



## argetlam0102

harneek said:


> Dear Experts: What is the minimum IELTS requirement for ACT? my occupation is 139913


Any update on your Assessment result?


----------



## DesiTadka

If you are applying for limited or closed occupation category then for overseas residents, its "IELTS result with a minimum score of 7 in each band" which is required to obtain the verification/pre-approval email.

If you are applying in Open category then you can apply directly to state nomination and for that it is "current IELTS result with a minimum 7 in speaking and 7 overall"

These info is directly from the official guidelines...



harneek said:


> Dear Experts: What is the minimum IELTS requirement for ACT? my occupation is 139913


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi Everyone,

Due to Scheduled Maintenance Online VET application progress checking website has been down since today until Monday. Earlier today, my status showed status something like 
"Initial documents checked..bla bla..."

Its been already 12 weeks and my assessment officer told me she would contact within this week. How do i check my assessment outcome? I was expecting it today or tomorrow so that I can apply for state sponsorship before July if i get positive outcome.

Help Please


----------



## Guest

dahalrosan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Due to Scheduled Maintenance Online VET application progress checking website has been down since today until Monday. Earlier today, my status showed status something like
> "Initial documents checked..bla bla..."
> 
> Its been already 12 weeks and my assessment officer told me she would contact within this week. How do i check my assessment outcome? I was expecting it today or tomorrow so that I can apply for state sponsorship before July if i get positive outcome.
> 
> Help Please


Hi everyone my first POST here at the forum. I am facing the same problem. I tried to check my status online. However, the site doesn't load.

Rockey


----------



## AM

please call them in their phone number between 10.30 am and 12.30 pm Indian time tomorrow.


----------



## Sapna

Hi
Vetassess received my documents on 18th June and my immediate supervisor is leaving the job so wanted to know if this would impact my verification as I have given his reference


----------



## AM

no it wouldnt. what is the email id you gave? if you have given his official email id , then there might be an issue. btw since they recieved docs only on June 18th. expect response only after august 18 and before sep 18th


----------



## Rocky Balboa

****. I received NEW email from VETASSESS telling that my assessment has been completed and the outcome has been posted today. It is so frustrating I can not check the outcome online becuase of bloody scheduled maintenance, the site doesnt load...I am impatiently waiting for tomorrow to come.

If I call them tomorrow, will they tell me the outcome, if its positive will they FAX me tomorrow? Will I be able to lodge my EOI and SA SS by tomorrow or friday? I want to avoid the D-Day 1st of July:clap2:

Please reply:ranger:


----------



## AM

Dahol
Kind advice. kindly get a fax number ready and call them tomorrow after 10 AM their time. IST is 5.30 AM. you should be able to get the fax. me too waiting in the same boat. waiting for positive outcome tomorrow


----------



## Sapna

Thx aravind 
Yep I gave his official email address


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I CANT WAIT UNTIL TOMORROW> What IF the outcome is negative no need to request them to FAX, I will simply wait for the post..How long doest that bloody snail-mail take to reach Nepal? I want to file my EOI application and SS by Friday.


----------



## AM

i understand the anxiety. but you need to wait and there is no other choice. 
hopefully its positive for you.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

If its negative I will have to get admitted to a hospital. If positive, party on.:clap2:


----------



## Guest

dahalrosan said:


> If its negative I will have to get admitted to a hospital. If positive, party on.:clap2:


Get ready to have a blast. Barbecue and beer this weekend. Its a definite PLUS.


----------



## harneek

argetlam0102 said:


> Any update on your Assessment result?


Not yet. Now my category is also elimimanted from WA. So now doesn't matter anything. 

everything is Shattered....


----------



## besthar

dahalrosan said:


> ****. I received NEW email from VETASSESS telling that my assessment has been completed and the outcome has been posted today. It is so frustrating I can not check the outcome online becuase of bloody scheduled maintenance, the site doesnt load...I am impatiently waiting for tomorrow to come.
> 
> If I call them tomorrow, will they tell me the outcome, if its positive will they FAX me tomorrow? Will I be able to lodge my EOI and SA SS by tomorrow or friday? I want to avoid the D-Day 1st of July:clap2:
> 
> Please reply:ranger:


Mate..Cool . If you havent gotten too many queries or questions from Vetassess during your assessment,then you would have been sure assessed positive. So chill.


----------



## Andy10

harneek said:


> Not yet. Now my category is also elimimanted from WA. So now doesn't matter anything.
> 
> everything is Shattered....


I can suggest 2 things...

1) Try other states
2) try other countries!! Its not the end of the world dude!


----------



## Jullz

harneek said:


> Not yet. Now my category is also elimimanted from WA. So now doesn't matter anything.
> 
> everything is Shattered....


Dear Harneek! Is your occupation 139913 ?
I saw it available on SA and WA too.... Am I wrong?

Later edit: I just saw the new list of WA....


----------



## laurinoz

harneek said:


> Not yet. Now my category is also elimimanted from WA. So now doesn't matter anything.
> 
> everything is Shattered....


Hi Harneek,

I agree with Jullz, 139913 is still on WA list, I just checked.
Were did you get the info it was removed?
Also, it says that WA will review their list in October only, not July.
I cross my fingers for you!


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Hi Harneek,
> 
> I agree with Jullz, 139913 is still on WA list, I just checked.
> Were did you get the info it was removed?
> Also, it says that WA will review their list in October only, not July.
> I cross my fingers for you!


Unfortunately...it will be removed. Take a look here:

"The following occupations are under review and will be ‘not available’ for State sponsorship from 1 July 2013.

ANZSCO 312112 Building associate
ANZSCO 139911 Arts administrator or manager
ANZSCO 511111 Contract administrator
ANZSCO 323316 Watch and clock maker and repairer
ANZSCO 323412 Toolmaker
ANZSCO 234412 Geophysicist
ANZSCO 331112 Stonemason
ANZSCO 312911 Maintenance planner
ANZSCO 323299 Metal fitters and machinists not elsewhere classified
ANZSCO 234313 Environmental research scientist
ANZSCO 233411 Electronics engineer
ANZSCO 233112 Materials engineer
ANZSCO 399111 Boat builder and repairer
ANZSCO 399211 Chemical plant operator
ANZSCO 223311 Training and development professional
*ANZSCO 139913 Laboratory manager*
ANZSCO 232112 Landscape architect
ANZSCO 231215 Ship's surveyor
ANZSCO 234914 Physicist
ANZSCO 311411 Chemistry technician
ANZSCO 142114 Hair or beauty salon manager
ANZSCO 312512 Mechanical engineering technician
ANZSCO 234399 Environmental scientists not elsewhere classified
ANZSCO 321213 Motorcycle mechanic
ANZSCO 321214 Small engine mechanic
ANZSCO 323313 Locksmith
ANZSCO 323411 Engineering patternmaker
ANZSCO 324212 Vehicle trimmer
ANZSCO 333311 Roof tiler
ANZSCO 342212 Technical cable jointer
ANZSCO 392111 Print finisher
ANZSCO 392312 Small offset printer
ANZSCO 393212 Clothing patternmaker
ANZSCO 399112 Shipwright
ANZSCO 399512 Camera operator (film, television or video)
ANZSCO 399916 Plastics technician
ANZSCO 452413 Jockey
ANZSCO 323112 Aircraft maintenance engineer (mechanical)"

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx

But on SA 139913 it's still available!


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Unfortunately...it will be removed. Take a look here:
> 
> "The following occupations are under review and will be ‘not available’ for State sponsorship from 1 July 2013.
> 
> ANZSCO 312112 Building associate
> ANZSCO 139911 Arts administrator or manager
> ANZSCO 511111 Contract administrator
> ANZSCO 323316 Watch and clock maker and repairer
> ANZSCO 323412 Toolmaker
> ANZSCO 234412 Geophysicist
> ANZSCO 331112 Stonemason
> ANZSCO 312911 Maintenance planner
> ANZSCO 323299 Metal fitters and machinists not elsewhere classified
> ANZSCO 234313 Environmental research scientist
> ANZSCO 233411 Electronics engineer
> ANZSCO 233112 Materials engineer
> ANZSCO 399111 Boat builder and repairer
> ANZSCO 399211 Chemical plant operator
> ANZSCO 223311 Training and development professional
> ANZSCO 139913 Laboratory manager
> ANZSCO 232112 Landscape architect
> ANZSCO 231215 Ship's surveyor
> ANZSCO 234914 Physicist
> ANZSCO 311411 Chemistry technician
> ANZSCO 142114 Hair or beauty salon manager
> ANZSCO 312512 Mechanical engineering technician
> ANZSCO 234399 Environmental scientists not elsewhere classified
> ANZSCO 321213 Motorcycle mechanic
> ANZSCO 321214 Small engine mechanic
> ANZSCO 323313 Locksmith
> ANZSCO 323411 Engineering patternmaker
> ANZSCO 324212 Vehicle trimmer
> ANZSCO 333311 Roof tiler
> ANZSCO 342212 Technical cable jointer
> ANZSCO 392111 Print finisher
> ANZSCO 392312 Small offset printer
> ANZSCO 393212 Clothing patternmaker
> ANZSCO 399112 Shipwright
> ANZSCO 399512 Camera operator (film, television or video)
> ANZSCO 399916 Plastics technician
> ANZSCO 452413 Jockey
> ANZSCO 323112 Aircraft maintenance engineer (mechanical)"
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx
> 
> But on SA 139913 it's still available!


Oh thanks Jullz
I am relieved my occupation is not removed, had a speedy hard beat when I saw the list. I am sending my docs to Vetassess this Saturday, after 3 months gathering letters and stuff. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Oh thanks Jullz
> I am relieved my occupation is not removed, had a speedy hard beat when I saw the list. I am sending my docs to Vetassess this Saturday, after 3 months gathering letters and stuff. Fingers crossed!


I had the same reaction when I saw the new list issued on 24.06.13 with such an amount of removed occupations. 
Though, some changes will affect us all.. From 1 July 2013 the process for State sponsorship will be changing and the Department of Training and Workforce Development will no longer accept direct applications.


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Oh thanks Jullz
> I am relieved my occupation is not removed, had a speedy hard beat when I saw the list. I am sending my docs to Vetassess this Saturday, after 3 months gathering letters and stuff. Fingers crossed!


Good luck with the assessment!!!!! Fingers crossed!
My application was received by VET on first week of April...since then... nothing. No news. Now, their system is down also until 1st on July


----------



## parkaml

Jullz said:


> Unfortunately...it will be removed. Take a look here:
> 
> "The following occupations are under review and will be ‘not available’ for State sponsorship from 1 July 2013.
> 
> ANZSCO 312112 Building associate
> ANZSCO 139911 Arts administrator or manager
> ANZSCO 511111 Contract administrator
> ANZSCO 323316 Watch and clock maker and repairer
> ANZSCO 323412 Toolmaker
> ANZSCO 234412 Geophysicist
> ANZSCO 331112 Stonemason
> ANZSCO 312911 Maintenance planner
> ANZSCO 323299 Metal fitters and machinists not elsewhere classified
> ANZSCO 234313 Environmental research scientist
> ANZSCO 233411 Electronics engineer
> ANZSCO 233112 Materials engineer
> ANZSCO 399111 Boat builder and repairer
> ANZSCO 399211 Chemical plant operator
> ANZSCO 223311 Training and development professional
> ANZSCO 139913 Laboratory manager
> ANZSCO 232112 Landscape architect
> ANZSCO 231215 Ship's surveyor
> ANZSCO 234914 Physicist
> ANZSCO 311411 Chemistry technician
> ANZSCO 142114 Hair or beauty salon manager
> ANZSCO 312512 Mechanical engineering technician
> ANZSCO 234399 Environmental scientists not elsewhere classified
> ANZSCO 321213 Motorcycle mechanic
> ANZSCO 321214 Small engine mechanic
> ANZSCO 323313 Locksmith
> ANZSCO 323411 Engineering patternmaker
> ANZSCO 324212 Vehicle trimmer
> ANZSCO 333311 Roof tiler
> ANZSCO 342212 Technical cable jointer
> ANZSCO 392111 Print finisher
> ANZSCO 392312 Small offset printer
> ANZSCO 393212 Clothing patternmaker
> ANZSCO 399112 Shipwright
> ANZSCO 399512 Camera operator (film, television or video)
> ANZSCO 399916 Plastics technician
> ANZSCO 452413 Jockey
> ANZSCO 323112 Aircraft maintenance engineer (mechanical)"
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx
> 
> But on SA 139913 it's still available!


Can you help me with states which sponsors 222299 Financial Dealers nec catagory. I am intetested in WA. 

Also, there have been recent changes under this code JD. Do you have any idea about it.. ??


----------



## Jullz

parkaml said:


> Can you help me with states which sponsors 222299 Financial Dealers nec catagory. I am intetested in WA.
> 
> Also, there have been recent changes under this code JD. Do you have any idea about it.. ??


What I can help you with is:
on WA - it's NOT on the list 
on NSW - it's NOT on the list
on VIC - it's NOT on the list

on SA - it's OFF LIST 
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

on ACT - it's LIMITED
ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

You should hurry up and apply for SS at ACT!

About any possible changes for this occupation...I cannot help you unfortunately... 
I only checked the lists for you!
Good Luck!


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Good luck with the assessment!!!!! Fingers crossed!
> My application was received by VET on first week of April...since then... nothing. No news. Now, their system is down also until 1st on July


Yes, I learned that patience is key in this process. You should receive the outcome early in July, you must be so excited..

I am not certain yet how this change in the State Sponsorship process is going to affect me, though.


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Yes, I learned that patience is key in this process. You should receive the outcome early in July, you must be so excited..
> 
> I am not certain yet how this change in the State Sponsorship process is going to affect me, though.


It's not a big deal with this change... I think. It's just that THEY will select from SkillSelect who will be invited to apply for State Sponsorship or not.

I hope to receive a positive outcome from Vetassess early in July... :|


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> It's not a big deal with this change... I think. It's just that THEY will select from SkillSelect who will be invited to apply for State Sponsorship or not.
> 
> I hope to receive a positive outcome from Vetassess early in July... :|


That's the spirit!!
Which job are you going with?


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> That's the spirit!!
> Which job are you going with?


Human Resource Adviser
Finger crossed !!!!!
I'm preparing now for the IELTS... i have the exam on 6th of July. Emotions, emotions, emotions


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Human Resource Adviser
> Finger crossed !!!!!
> I'm preparing now for the IELTS... i have the exam on 6th of July. Emotions, emotions, emotions


Cool!
I did my first IELTS, and as I went totally unprepared, I took it as a practice more than an exam, and I had an amazing scoring. I was actually sleeping during the pre-exam hour lol, I was so tired. Fellow students had to wake me up haha.

I am doing it again end of July, as I am aiming to get 8 in each band, to reach the 20 points. 
Need to make up for not having a degree.

So take it easy. The more relax you are, the more confident and careful you will be. You will smash it!


----------



## laurinoz

Damn, I cannot do my online application, the Vetassess website in under maintenance until 1st July.
I guess I have to wait few more days before sending my docs


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Cool!
> I did my first IELTS, and as I went totally unprepared, I took it as a practice more than an exam, and I had an amazing scoring. I was actually sleeping during the pre-exam hour lol, I was so tired. Fellow students had to wake me up haha.
> 
> I am doing it again end of July, as I am aiming to get 8 in each band, to reach the 20 points.
> Need to make up for not having a degree.
> 
> So take it easy. The more relax you are, the more confident and careful you will be. You will smash it!


Thanks for encouragement! Hope you are right and I hope to get 7 each band!
Vetassess online system is not working since yesterday until...1st on July!
So you have the chance to check your documentation again! 
Good luck


----------



## Finn-in-web

Awesome guys, after just a little more that 2 months, I got the positive skills assessment. And that by meeting exactly the minimum requirements (as my degrees are not considered to be closely matching my nominated occupation, I needed 2 years of experience, which I just completed a couple of months ago).

And these amazing guys already faxed me the outcome letter, so that I can apply before June 30. That rocks.

See you down under.

Finn


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Congrats. I also got it POSITIVE outcome faxed today...I am pushing hard to finish EOI application and SA SS today..I am stuck at EOI...Need Help filling out.


----------



## laurinoz

Finn-in-web said:


> Awesome guys, after just a little more that 2 months, I got the positive skills assessment. And that by meeting exactly the minimum requirements (as my degrees are not considered to be closely matching my nominated occupation, I needed 2 years of experience, which I just completed a couple of months ago).
> 
> And these amazing guys already faxed me the outcome letter, so that I can apply before June 30. That rocks.
> 
> See you down under.
> 
> Finn


Wow congratulations!!
They have been very quick in assessing your skills. 2 months is impressive.
And I thought you needed 3 years minimum; I guess it depends on the occupation you apply for.
You must be thrilled. EOI is next


----------



## Jullz

Finn-in-web said:


> Awesome guys, after just a little more that 2 months, I got the positive skills assessment. And that by meeting exactly the minimum requirements (as my degrees are not considered to be closely matching my nominated occupation, I needed 2 years of experience, which I just completed a couple of months ago).
> 
> And these amazing guys already faxed me the outcome letter, so that I can apply before June 30. That rocks.
> 
> See you down under.
> 
> Finn


Lucky guys!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I have received +VE faxed outcome today. 

Please rescue me! I want to finish lodging EOI and SS today at any cost. I am not sleeping tonight not matter what. I will wait and ensure everything is filled up properly and precisely before 12.OOPM tomorrow.

I have problem in EOI section. In Education History part, I need to fill out all the details from secondary schooling and above . I filled out undergraduate and postgraduate details. Regarding 9, 10, 11 and 12 I did in two schools. There are choices like 

1. AQF Diploma
2. Advanced Diploma
3. Diploma
4. AQF Certificate IV
5. AQF Certificate III
6. Other Qualification or award recognized by assessing authority
7. Other- non AQF accreditation

Which option should I choose?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Finn-in-web said:


> Awesome guys, after just a little more that 2 months, I got the positive skills assessment. And that by meeting exactly the minimum requirements (as my degrees are not considered to be closely matching my nominated occupation, I needed 2 years of experience, which I just completed a couple of months ago).
> 
> And these amazing guys already faxed me the outcome letter, so that I can apply before June 30. That rocks.
> 
> See you down under.
> 
> Finn


Before 12.OOPM AEST 28th of June if you apply afterwards they will process your application from 1st July according to new rules


----------



## Finn-in-web

Yeah I know 9 pm (AEST) 28 June they sut the doors.
I will do all tonight. It is all done, just dont have my IELTS Reference available her (it's at home).

And for your EOI: take the information from the skills assessment. That's what I'll do to be on the safe side.


----------



## Sapna

Hi experts

Wanted to check whether the VETs do a phone verification if they don't get response from referee via email....


----------



## Rocky Balboa

yes. in my case it was vice-versa. first they called my employer..as he was not in office, they contacted him later via email.


----------



## Surfer127

Yes, they do call to your reference .. unless your documents are highly appreciable or you are lucky to be left out. 



Sapna said:


> Hi experts
> 
> Wanted to check whether the VETs do a phone verification if they don't get response from referee via email....


----------



## harneek

Anyone has any update on CSOL 2013? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

harneek said:


> Anyone has any update on CSOL 2013? :fingerscrossed:


Changes will be announced on1st July, I just checked the immi website


----------



## Heba Elkordy

laurinoz said:


> Changes will be announced on1st July, I just checked the immi website


Pls share the URL


----------



## laurinoz

Heba Elkordy said:


> Pls share the URL


What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration


----------



## Andy10

Jullz said:


> Human Resource Adviser
> Finger crossed !!!!!
> I'm preparing now for the IELTS... i have the exam on 6th of July. Emotions, emotions, emotions


All the best!


----------



## Sapna

All the best


----------



## harneek

A good news for everybody

I found the new CSOL list 2013. it is not on the immi website but on official Aus site. I don't know how it is authenticated but still sharing with you guys

Cheers!!!:ranger:

http://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2013L01238

[url=http://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2013L01238


----------



## Finn-in-web

Thanks for sharing. But I have doubts that this is the List that DIAC will publish, because Occupation that clearly have dropped out (such as 251513) are still in that list... so lets wait till MONDAY


----------



## laurinoz

Monday is the day!
The day I do my online application for Vetassess.
For the first time ever, I can't wait for the week-end to be over hehe


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Monday is the day!
> The day I do my online application for Vetassess.
> For the first time ever, I can't wait for the week-end to be over hehe


Hi laurinoz, Glad to know that I am exactly in the same phase as yours. Eagerly waiting for July 1st when a lot of things will become much clearer and VETASSESS will reopen their systems for online application.


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Hi laurinoz, Glad to know that I am exactly in the same phase as yours. Eagerly waiting for July 1st when a lot of things will become much clearer and VETASSESS will reopen their systems for online application.


Oh nice, welcome on board Snarayan!

The website will be available from 11am EAST, which means it will be 2am in the UK.
I am planning on getting up very early Monday, and do it. Don't know how long it actually takes to apply online, though, nor if I have to upload documents at that stage.
But I know I won't be able to concentrate at work if I have to wait for the evening to do it. I'll be a nightmare to my colleagues lol.
Then I plan on leaving few hours early, and go to the Post Office, to send the docs.

What is your Monday plan?


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Oh nice, welcome on board Snarayan!
> 
> The website will be available from 11am EAST, which means it will be 2am in the UK.
> I am planning on getting up very early Monday, and do it. Don't know how long it actually takes to apply online, though, nor if I have to upload documents at that stage.
> But I know I won't be able to concentrate at work if I have to wait for the evening to do it. I'll be a nightmare to my colleagues lol.
> Then I plan on leaving few hours early, and go to the Post Office, to send the docs.
> 
> What is your Monday plan?


Good to know your early monday morning plan...Unfortunately I'll have to wait for the sun to rise in the west as my agent will have to do it for me. 

I was told by my agent that it should not take more than 15-20 minutes. Moreover, I do not think we'll have to upload any documents. Apparently we'll have to fill the application online, pay the fees and then attach the signed copy with our physical documentation before we mail it across to VETASSESS. 

How are you planning to send across your docs, is it by registered post or by any of the faster courier service?


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Good to know your early monday morning plan...Unfortunately I'll have to wait for the sun to rise in the west as my agent will have to do it for me.
> 
> I was told by my agent that it should not take more than 15-20 minutes. Moreover, I do not think we'll have to upload any documents. Apparently we'll have to fill the application online, pay the fees and then attach the signed copy with our physical documentation before we mail it across to VETASSESS.
> 
> How are you planning to send across your docs, is it by registered post or by any of the faster courier service?


Oh great, that's what I thought, and now you confirmed, excellent.

I will go through Royal Mail; they also offer a good tracking service for overseas mail. I tried to look at Fedex or DHL, but their website is very confusing and could not find the information I needed.
Which company is your agent going to send your docs with?


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Oh great, that's what I thought, and now you confirmed, excellent.
> 
> I will go through Royal Mail; they also offer a good tracking service for overseas mail. I tried to look at Fedex or DHL, but their website is very confusing and could not find the information I needed.
> Which company is your agent going to send your docs with?


Yet to ask him this question...whatever the case, hopeully by EOD Monday, both of us would have crossed the initial hurdle of document submission and then the gruelling 3 month waiting period starts


----------



## Sapna

Once you update your form which takes around 30 mins and please check 3-4 times before submitting....you will get a pop up box which will ask you to print the same form with the info already filled by you then sign with the date and mail your documents to the address which will be mentioned on the acknowledgment email.......and then you wait....All the best...


----------



## Sapna

You don't have to upload any docs


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> Once you update your form which takes around 30 mins and please check 3-4 times before submitting....you will get a pop up box which will ask you to print the same form with the info already filled by you then sign with the date and mail your documents to the address which will be mentioned on the acknowledgment email.......and then you wait....All the best...


Thank you so much Sapna!
Priceless info. I kind of suffer from OCD, so yeah, I know I'll check 10 times before clicking "submit" 
When have you submitted your docs?

12 weeks afterwards... Wonder if I should hibernate, so I don't go crazy counting the weeks lol


----------



## Sapna

Submitted on 14th June they received docs on 18th....


----------



## Sapna

I know how it feels I will give my ielts in he mean time


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> I know how it feels I will give my ielts in he mean time


I cross my fingers for you
When are you having your exam?


----------



## Sapna

Will register now was waiting for salary....;-).....thx will cross my fingers for you too


----------



## snarayan

Sapna said:


> I know how it feels I will give my ielts in he mean time


Hi Sapna, Hope your ielts goes fine...I have mine on the 6th July...though I can live with a 6 in all modules, I am hoping to score a 7 to avoid standing at the tip of the hill and avoid worries of sudden policy changes if any. What about you? What's your target???


----------



## Sapna

Same I want 7 but. 6 will get me to the border......all the best you will score a 7 as general training is not difficult you can practice online and for tips go to youtube....


----------



## argetlam0102

harneek said:


> A good news for everybody
> 
> I found the new CSOL list 2013. it is not on the immi website but on official Aus site. I don't know how it is authenticated but still sharing with you guys
> 
> Cheers!!!:ranger:
> 
> Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification under subregulations 1.15I(1) and 2.26B(1), paragraph 2.72I(5)(ba), sub-subparagraph 5.19(4)(h)(i)(A), Item 4(a) of the table in subitem 1137(4), Item 4(a) of the table in subitem 1138(4) and Item 4(a) of th
> 
> 
> 
> More than the occupation Appearing in CSOL what is of more importance is which all states will accept a said category. Some like public relation professionals, though on the list are not open in any states.


----------



## snarayan

argetlam0102 said:


> More than the occupation Appearing in CSOL what is of more importance is which all states will accept a said category. Some like public relation professionals, though on the list are not open in any states.


As listed in this forum earlier, there is a doubt if this is the right list. The is because this list still has occupations such as retail and hospital pharmacist on the sol which were announced to be dropped earlier this month.


----------



## Sapna

I agree as on ACT website it shows that the list will be out in August


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz and Snarayan.. I am in the same boat as well....  I Will be applying VET tomorrow .. I have already filled up online application..only needs to be paid and click final "SUBMIT" I am waiting for one document from HR so that I can show 5 years of work ex.. and also for the new CSOL... just to be sure for the whole year... 

anyways Lets keep in touch.. PM details... 

Regards
Surfer


----------



## Surfer127

Snarayan : All the best for IELTS on 6th July


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Snarayan : All the best for IELTS on 6th July


Hi Surfer127, Thanks a lot for your wishes. Hope all of us have successful skills assessments. Btw, are you planning to apply for any state sponsorship? 

I work as a PMO Delivery Manager at at bank here in UK. So, I am applying under the occupation code "511112 - Program and Project administrator". WA and ACT are sponsoring this occupation at the moment. I am yet to make up my mind on which state to go with and the other deciding factor is my score in IELTS.


----------



## Surfer127

Thanks for your wishes..

Yes I will have to go for 190, as 225212 ICT Business Development Mgr is in CSOL .. as of now ACT and SA are sponsoring my occupation and I am going for PTA as well in VET.. I Will be taking IELTS in AUG.. again the score will be a deciding factor.




snarayan said:


> Hi Surfer127, Thanks a lot for your wishes. Hope all of us have successful skills assessments. Btw, are you planning to apply for any state sponsorship?
> 
> I work as a PMO Delivery Manager at at bank here in UK. So, I am applying under the occupation code "511112 - Program and Project administrator". WA and ACT are sponsoring this occupation at the moment. I am yet to make up my mind on which state to go with and the other deciding factor is my score in IELTS.


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> laurinoz and Snarayan.. I am in the same boat as well....  I Will be applying VET tomorrow .. I have already filled up online application..only needs to be paid and click final "SUBMIT" I am waiting for one document from HR so that I can show 5 years of work ex.. and also for the new CSOL... just to be sure for the whole year...
> 
> anyways Lets keep in touch.. PM details...
> 
> Regards
> Surfer


Welcome in the team Surfer 127!
It is great to do it together, we can share our steps and outcomes.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Thanks


----------



## delhi78

Hi frnz.. Can anybody tell me in which state does "reat eastate agent " or "real estate broker" falls in new list as iam not able to login to diac site.
Thanx in advnce.


----------



## AnishMalhotra

Hi Guys,


I have also applied to Vet under 511111 / Contract Administrator which I noticed has gone under review by WA which was one of the sponsoring state apart from ACT,

Also , I just noticed that in new CSOL , 133612 procurement manager is added which exactly matches to my job profile. Does that mean now this will be a part of few state sponsorship list ? Also , the assessing authority for procurement manager is AIM . Can I apply to AIM for skills assessment for 133612 Procurement Manager at the same time when vetasses is assessing my skills for 511111 contract administrator ?

Another thought I see that contract administrator is still part of new list which means that it is in demand. Doesn't it mean that it will also be a part of some or the other state sponsorship list ?

I am in dilemma now, lot of questions

Any help pls,

Thanks in advance
Cheers
Anish


----------



## argetlam0102

Sapna said:


> I agree as on ACT website it shows that the list will be out in August


The Updated ACT SOL is online now.
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...ocuments/act-occupation-list-2012-13-july.pdf

Lot of limited occupations like marketing specialist is now showing as closed. However pls note that this is the 2012 - 13 list and not the 2013 -14 list which will be updated by August.


----------



## delhi78

Hi frnz.. Can anybody tell me in which state does "reat eastate agent " or "real estate broker" falls in new list as iam not able to login to diac site.
Thanx in advnce.


----------



## sandy4aus

Hi All.
My application to Vetassess was on 12Mar13, and by 10Jun13 I was asked for Form16 of my previous employer. I had submitted it on 24Jun13. And today I can see my status completed, and result sent through post. Though the status says completed, how will I know whether it successful or not :-(.
Is this the same protocol they follow, or I am the one in few ? 
Thanks, Sandy.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Article on Updated SOL as on 1-July-2013

Skilled Occupation List - 1 July 2013


----------



## besthar

dahalrosan said:


> yes. in my case it was vice-versa. first they called my employer..as he was not in office, they contacted him later via email.


Rosan - Quick Check ... When did they try and do a verification with your employer .. (which week ???) ... It's my 9th week and I haven't yet seen any verification process initiated with any of my prior employers... :fingerscrossed:
I called up Vetassess minutes ago and the lady told me that not all applicants get verified (Few Random applicants and only those with missing documentation get verified) ...


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

besthar said:


> Rosan - Quick Check ... When did they try and do a verification with your employer .. (which week ???) ... It's my 9th week and I haven't yet seen any verification process initiated with any of my prior employers... :fingerscrossed:
> I called up Vetassess minutes ago and the lady told me that not all applicants get verified (Few Random applicants and only those with missing documentation get verified) ...



Besthar... that is what my agent told me as well.. I could not get a letter from my previous organizations, and decided to not waste time on trying to convince them of what and why I needed it.. made a detailed self-declaration and submitted it.. my agent is of the opinion that if the application is supported by valid pay-slips, form-16s and appointment/relieving letters, there are chances that no one would get a call for reference! 

This however is a possibility based on his experience!


----------



## besthar

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Besthar... that is what my agent told me as well.. I could not get a letter from my previous organizations, and decided to not waste time on trying to convince them of what and why I needed it.. made a detailed self-declaration and submitted it.. my agent is of the opinion that if the application is supported by valid pay-slips, form-16s and appointment/relieving letters, there are chances that no one would get a call for reference!
> 
> This however is a possibility based on his experience!


Yes, Agree Prashant ... My application is backed with full set of required Documentation and Credentials... I was only curious to know the Verification initiation timelines by Vetassess... 

Getting assessed for 8+ years of experience is not a problem at all but getting verifications done with over 4 prior employers can be a bit time consuming and challenging to Vetassess ... This frustrating 'WAIT' is my only concern ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

delhi78 said:


> Hi frnz.. Can anybody tell me in which state does "reat eastate agent " or "real estate broker" falls in new list as iam not able to login to diac site.
> Thanx in advnce.


Hi Delhi78,
Why don't you try to go on each State website? You will have a quick answer doing that.
Good luck to you


----------



## laurinoz

Hi guys, 
I now have submited my application online.
But I am a bit worried. I checked twice that all the data was correctly input. But on the print-out, some fields are empty??!
Like my country of birth, or my country of residence...
I cannot, of course, go back and change.
Is it a big deal, and should I add manually what the computer missed? What would you suggest?


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

besthar said:


> Yes, Agree Prashant ... My application is backed with full set of required Documentation and Credentials... I was only curious to know the Verification initiation timelines by Vetassess...
> 
> Getting assessed for 8+ years of experience is not a problem at all but getting verifications done with over 4 prior employers can be a bit time consuming and challenging to Vetassess ... This frustrating 'WAIT' is my only concern ... :fingerscrossed:


No activity on my application as well for about 6 weeks now... hang in there! And good luck!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jullz

sandy4aus said:


> Hi All.
> My application to Vetassess was on 12Mar13, and by 10Jun13 I was asked for Form16 of my previous employer. I had submitted it on 24Jun13. And today I can see my status completed, and result sent through post. Though the status says completed, how will I know whether it successful or not :-(.
> Is this the same protocol they follow, or I am the one in few ?
> Thanks, Sandy.


Dear Sandy4aus, same thing for me  The status says completed, but I don't see if the assessment is successful or not  
Also, I did not received any email from them, but in the communication history from vetassess account, it says:
This email is to inform you we have completed the assessment of your application, please check your assessment outcome online.
The official letter indicating your assessment outcome has been POSTED today.


----------



## Surfer127

I cant wait for VETASSESS site to open.. I need to apply today


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Hi guys,
> I now have submited my application online.
> But I am a bit worried. I checked twice that all the data was correctly input. But on the print-out, some fields are empty??!
> Like my country of birth, or my country of residence...
> I cannot, of course, go back and change.
> Is it a big deal, and should I add manually what the computer missed? What would you suggest?


My suggestion would be for you to call the VETASSESS authority and ask them for a solution. I have read in several threads that they are sweet and they provide appropriate assistance.


----------



## Surfer127

I a just hitting in the dark... But you may try to take that print out again by changing settings on your printer (like print background etc.) if data which is missed is being displayed on monitor/ screen. or if you can then redownload the final form (after submission) which you need to print and send. 




laurinoz said:


> Hi guys,
> I now have submited my application online.
> But I am a bit worried. I checked twice that all the data was correctly input. But on the print-out, some fields are empty??!
> Like my country of birth, or my country of residence...
> I cannot, of course, go back and change.
> Is it a big deal, and should I add manually what the computer missed? What would you suggest?


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> I cant wait for VETASSESS site to open.. I need to apply today


I just checked and the site is now operational.


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> I just checked and the site is now operational.


It is indeed!!
All done on my side. Just sent through DHL now.
Only 3 months to wait...
What about you Snarayan?


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> It is indeed!!
> All done on my side. Just sent through DHL now.
> Only 3 months to wait...
> What about you Snarayan?


Just calling my agent now to see if their internal review is complete for me to fill the online application....


----------



## sandy4aus

Jullz said:


> Dear Sandy4aus, same thing for me  The status says completed, but I don't see if the assessment is successful or not
> Also, I did not received any email from them, but in the communication history from vetassess account, it says:
> This email is to inform you we have completed the assessment of your application, please check your assessment outcome online.
> The official letter indicating your assessment outcome has been POSTED today.


Same is the case for me. I think we have to wait till we get the post :-(.
Are there any other way, from where we can find out the status??
Thanks, Sandy.


----------



## Jullz

sandy4aus said:


> Same is the case for me. I think we have to wait till we get the post :-(.
> Are there any other way, from where we can find out the status??
> Thanks, Sandy.


Hi Sandy,
I checked their website over and over again....That's the only information that we get until the post arrives  Before July 1st, the outcome was written on the personal account from the website. It's very frustrating to know that a decision was made but you don't have access to it  
Hope it will be a SUCCESSFUL one. Finger crossed!


----------



## Surfer127

Yes Thanks... 



snarayan said:


> I just checked and the site is now operational.


----------



## Surfer127

I have all my docs ready to file VET today, but I need to knwo that - As my notary had only "TRUE COPY" stamp and I went ahead with that .. So I need to ask experts that do we really need the words "Certified true copy of Original" ? Kindly HELP..


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> I have all my docs ready to file VET today, but I need to knwo that - As my notary had only "TRUE COPY" stamp and I went ahead with that .. So I need to ask experts that do we really need the words "Certified true copy of Original" ? Kindly HELP..


I am not an expert. However ,I personally wouldn't take the chance of not doing exactly what they've specified. Moreover, once submitted, it is going to take 3 months and I just wouldn't be able to live with the worry of what might happen to my application as a consequence of not certifying it using the words that they have specifically asked. Why would they even have such a requirement if it's not something that's important.

In addition, I had been to a local notary here in UK and he specifically asked me what words should he be using to attest because every authority's requirements are different.

If its not something that's expensive or difficult, i would advice you to get them re-certified.


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> I have all my docs ready to file VET today, but I need to knwo that - As my notary had only "TRUE COPY" stamp and I went ahead with that .. So I need to ask experts that do we really need the words "Certified true copy of Original" ? Kindly HELP..


I kinda agree with Snarayan on that. Unless someone on the forum did the same as you and can share his/her experience?


----------



## Surfer127

Thanks Narayan, But I have read somewhere in the past on this forum that only "true copy" is also accepted, But today I am not able to find that post. I might go with recertification . Well In Mumbai - it is expensive and a little difficult to get things done.. 

Anyone else can throw some light pls. !!




snarayan said:


> I am not an expert. However ,I personally wouldn't take the chance of not doing exactly what they've specified. Moreover, once submitted, it is going to take 3 months and I just wouldn't be able to live with the worry of what might happen to my application as a consequence of not certifying it using the words that they have specifically asked. Why would they even have such a requirement if it's not something that's important.
> 
> In addition, I had been to a local notary here in UK and he specifically asked me what words should he be using to attest because every authority's requirements are different.
> 
> If its not something that's expensive or difficult, i would advice you to get them re-certified.


----------



## AM

its totally fine. they dont read words between the sign.


----------



## Surfer127

Thanks laurinoz & aravind & Snarayan


----------



## Surfer127

aravindhmohan said:


> its totally fine. they dont read words between the sign.


Hi aravind, can you share the post of any other member who got through with only "TRUE COPY"? Just to boost my confidence.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Hi, do anyone face the same problem....unable to login the vetassess site from the morning..., Message shows as wrong user id and password. Talked to the agent, she said that still site is under maintanence.... can anyone clarify the reason.....


----------



## AM

Site is up. you need to reset the password as they have change the password policy. it works well for me after changing the pwd.


sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi, do anyone face the same problem....unable to login the vetassess site from the morning..., Message shows as wrong user id and password. Talked to the agent, she said that still site is under maintanence.... can anyone clarify the reason.....


----------



## Sankar

friends,

I have got my Vetassess results today. Here is the out come.

My *Indian bachelors (3 years) degree* was considered as *AQF Associate degree*.
My *Indian masters (2 years) degaree* was considered as *Australian Master degree*.

Both my qualifications were non-ICT.

My question is, Can I claim 15 points for my qualification?

Thanks.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

aravindhmohan said:


> Site is up. you need to reset the password as they have change the password policy. it works well for me after changing the pwd.


Hi thnx for reply. How did u changed ur password. I tried but cant do that, the site is not allowing me to login.... what to do now...


----------



## AM

https://www1.skillassess.com/Account/ResetPassword this is the link to reset password.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

aravindhmohan said:


> https://www1.skillassess.com/Account/ResetPassword this is the link to reset password.


Thnx.My agent mail id is registered with them. So do I need provide her Id?. If so, then I will try on tomorrow.,..


----------



## AM

yes thats the only way out now. i would advice you to call VETASSESS after 10.30 AM indian time tomorrow. they help better over phone


----------



## sabithasivaguru

aravindhmohan said:


> yes thats the only way out now. i would advice you to call VETASSESS after 10.30 AM indian time tomorrow. they help better over phone


Sure, thanks.


----------



## AM

urw and all the best. all of us chase our dreams hoping it will come true one day


----------



## Surfer127

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi thnx for reply. How did u changed ur password. I tried but cant do that, the site is not allowing me to login.... what to do now...


Also do you have multiple logins .. below is mentioned on the VETASSESS website:

"Agents and applicants who have multiple logins for the same account are advised that only their most recently used account will be activated on the upgraded system. Should you need to reactivate a login after 1 July, or are experiencing technical difficulties, please contact us"


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> I have all my docs ready to file VET today, but I need to knwo that - As my notary had only "TRUE COPY" stamp and I went ahead with that .. So I need to ask experts that do we really need the words "Certified true copy of Original" ? Kindly HELP..


Hello Surfer127,
What have you decided to do then? Are you sending your docs as they are?


----------



## khanash

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> I have got my Vetassess results today. Here is the out come.
> 
> My *Indian bachelors (3 years) degree* was considered as *AQF Associate degree*.
> My *Indian masters (2 years) degaree* was considered as *Australian Master degree*.
> 
> Both my qualifications were non-ICT.
> 
> My question is, Can I claim 15 points for my qualification?
> 
> Thanks.


yes u can claim 15 points for bachelors


----------



## laurinoz

I just realised that I did not include the statutory declaration that I was not in Oz.
How on earth have I missed that requirement??
I will ring Vetassess tomorrow to check with them.
Has everyone done it? I am just asking, because notaries are not doing charity in this country, and it would cost me lot to get a stamp and a seal on just one page...
Upset with myself on that one, but need to remain positive


----------



## roninquick

laurinoz said:


> I just realised that I did not include the statutory declaration that I was not in Oz.
> How on earth have I missed that requirement??
> I will ring Vetassess tomorrow to check with them.
> Has everyone done it? I am just asking, because notaries are not doing charity in this country, and it would cost me lot to get a stamp and a seal on just one page...
> Upset with myself on that one, but need to remain positive


you dont need that..it is only reuired if u mentioned any australian address in ur application..relax..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## besthar

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> I have got my Vetassess results today. Here is the out come.
> 
> My *Indian bachelors (3 years) degree* was considered as *AQF Associate degree*.
> My *Indian masters (2 years) degaree* was considered as *Australian Master degree*.
> 
> Both my qualifications were non-ICT.
> 
> My question is, Can I claim 15 points for my qualification?
> 
> Thanks.


Sankar ... Who has assessed you ? Vetassess or ACS .... Your Signature says ACS +ve whereas your latest comment says Vetassess......... ???


----------



## Sankar

khanash said:


> yes u can claim 15 points for bachelors


Thanks mate...!


----------



## Sankar

besthar said:


> Sankar ... Who has assessed you ? Vetassess or ACS .... Your Signature says ACS +ve whereas your latest comment says Vetassess......... ???


friend,

My qualification is non-ICT. So, ACS didn't assess my qualification and it only assessed my experience. My consultant asked me to go for qualificaiton assessment to Vetassess. Recently I got my results from Vetassess with the outcome as explained earlier. That's the story....

Cheers....


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Hello Surfer127,
> What have you decided to do then? Are you sending your docs as they are?


Thanks Laurinoz for asking.

He (Notary) stamped "CERTIFIED TRUE COPY" as well on the docs.. and in a while I will call up VETASSESS and check with them and then click on the long awaited submit button ...


----------



## besthar

Sankar said:


> friend,
> 
> My qualification is non-ICT. So, ACS didn't assess my qualification and it only assessed my experience. My consultant asked me to go for qualificaiton assessment to Vetassess. Recently I got my results from Vetassess with the outcome as explained earlier. That's the story....
> 
> Cheers....


O ok ... I got the point, it was your consultant's suggestion ... 
I was wondering if ACS had explicitly asked you for a separate Vetassess assessment for your qualifications ...


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Thanks Laurinoz for asking.
> 
> He (Notary) stamped "CERTIFIED TRUE COPY" as well on the docs.. and in a while I will call up VETASSESS and check with them and then click on the long awaited submit button ...


Yay! Clicking that buttom will start your countdown, it is a nice feeling.


----------



## laurinoz

roninquick said:


> you dont need that..it is only reuired if u mentioned any australian address in ur application..relax..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


Thanks Roninquick,

This is exactly what I read while applying online, so was not worried. Started to get anxious when I saw thay it was written "must" on the application record at the end.
So now I can chill out. And wait.


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Yay! Clicking that buttom will start your countdown, it is a nice feeling.


checked with VET that "TRUE Cert copy" will do... Button clicked.. and application submitted, but the application which needs to be printed is not coming out nicely, I have to Zoom 200% to see what is written and the prinout is all messed up.. 

Laurinoz - did you get the same messed up application record ? if yes how did you deal with it. 

Thanks


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> checked with VET that "TRUE Cert copy" will do... Button clicked.. and application submitted, but the application which needs to be printed is not coming out nicely, I have to Zoom 200% to see what is written and the prinout is all messed up..
> 
> Laurinoz - did you get the same messed up application record ? if yes how did you deal with it.
> 
> Thanks


I had an issue as well.
Mine was at the correct A4 size, no need to zoom.
But some fields were left blank. I have filled in manually the missing information, as all was online anyway.
Even the amount paid was not showing, so I made a print screen of my payment receipt, which I received by email, and attached at the back of the application record form.


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> I had an issue as well.
> Mine was at the correct A4 size, no need to zoom.
> But some fields were left blank. I have filled in manually the missing information, as all was online anyway.
> Even the amount paid was not showing, so I made a print screen of my payment receipt, which I received by email, and attached at the back of the application record form.


that means they are working on the system


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> that means they are working on the system


I had problems lodging my application yesterday. My agent said, it logged her out a couple of times while she was filling in the details. Its a bit frustrating, but looking forward to hit the submit button this morning


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> I had problems lodging my application yesterday. My agent said, it logged her out a couple of times while she was filling in the details. Its a bit frustrating, but looking forward to hit the submit button this morning


This is either due to the maintenance they did for the past days, either due to the number of applications lodged yesterday, as being the first opening day... Let us know once you have clicked that button!


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> This is either due to the maintenance they did for the past days, either due to the number of applications lodged yesterday, as being the first opening day... Let us know once you have clicked that button!


I would suggest not to hit the submit button unless their system is totally up and running. As I am still not able to generate the Application record .. now its a blank two page document. 

Just wanted to ask: in Online system also do they count time (8 to 12 weeks) 
from date of receipt of documents?


----------



## snarayan

Same issue here...nothing captured on the application record....my agent cheked with vetassess and then advised me to fill all of it manually...the employment section did not even get listed on the form...hence created a separate document with employment details, signed and also printed the manual application form and attached it with the documents.

What vetassess said was as the current system is a new one there are technical glitches and suggested this alternative.


----------



## AM

yes thats right. from the date they acknowledge things to you


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> I would suggest not to hit the submit button unless their system is totally up and running. As I am still not able to generate the Application record .. now its a blank two page document.
> 
> Just wanted to ask: in Online system also do they count time (8 to 12 weeks)
> from date of receipt of documents?


From all the posts I have read, it starts when docs are being received by Vetassess, not from the day we apply online. Hopefully they'll get our docs in a couple of days.
Sorry to read that you struggle to print your form. Have you called them?


----------



## snarayan

Yippee.... Documents posted...now the frustrating count begins....


----------



## Surfer127

Yes I called them and they said that only page 21 (declaration form) needs to filled up, signed and put online reference no and send it across.. 


Narayan - did you filled up the whole form?


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Yippee.... Documents posted...now the frustrating count begins....


I share your excitment!!
Tic toc, tic toc...


----------



## Surfer127

hahahahaha .. we all (laurinoz and snarayan) share same timelines... and If I am not wrong we all are 190 applicants and I will most likely go with SA SS.. as Only two states are sponsoring my code 225212 i.e ACT and SA.....
cheers Snarayan...


----------



## sabithasivaguru

aravindhmohan said:


> yes thats the only way out now. i would advice you to call VETASSESS after 10.30 AM indian time tomorrow. they help better over phone


Hi I tried sending password to my agents id but it doesnt work. Gave mail to vetassess and they responded that problem has been referred to IT department....Dont know when i will be able to login. Its already three months vetassess received my application. Still no update on my case...


----------



## Jullz

Dear friends,
After a long wait and after 2 days knowing that my assessment was completed, but not knowing HOW, today i received the letter!!!! The assessment is positive!!! Thank God!!! 
One step closer to Australia!


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Dear friends,
> After a long wait and after 2 days knowing that my assessment was completed, but not knowing HOW, today i received the letter!!!! The assessment is positive!!! Thank God!!!
> One step closer to Australia!


I am so happy for you!!!
This is awesome, one step closer to your dream


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> I am so happy for you!!!
> This is awesome, one step closer to your dream


Thank you!  
I hope you will receive the same POSITIVE answer for your assessment. Good luck laurinoz!


----------



## snarayan

Jullz said:


> Dear friends,
> After a long wait and after 2 days knowing that my assessment was completed, but not knowing HOW, today i received the letter!!!! The assessment is positive!!! Thank God!!!
> One step closer to Australia!


Congratulations ...a wonderful outcome...what are your next steps?


----------



## Jullz

snarayan said:


> Congratulations ...a wonderful outcome...what are your next steps?


Thank you Snarayan!
Next step is... IELTS on 6th July. I need 7 on each band. Very anxious 
After IELTS...WA State Sponsorship and so on


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Thank you!
> I hope you will receive the same POSITIVE answer for your assessment. Good luck laurinoz!


Thank you!! 
IELTS, here comes Jullz, watch out


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Thank you!!
> IELTS, here comes Jullz, watch out


Hahaha )) You're very funny laurinoz  
IELTS will definitely not stay in my way, so we will see each other in Perth....?


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Hahaha )) You're very funny laurinoz
> IELTS will definitely not stay in my way, so we will see each other in Perth....?


Why not? Although I might not end up in Perth. I would go where the job is, and the whole WA is amazing!!

Have you seen some jobs already for yourself?


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Why not? Although I might not end up in Perth. I would go where the job is, and the whole WA is amazing!!


You are perfectly right! 
About the jobs...I searched and found some interesting job offers, but you can surely knew what's on the market only when you're there with the visa in your hand.
I'm sure the job wont be a problem.


----------



## snarayan

Jullz said:


> Thank you Snarayan!
> Next step is... IELTS on 6th July. I need 7 on each band. Very anxious
> After IELTS...WA State Sponsorship and so on


Great...I too have my IELTS on the 6th and hoping to score a 7 in all modules.


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Yes I called them and they said that only page 21 (declaration form) needs to filled up, signed and put online reference no and send it across..
> 
> 
> Narayan - did you filled up the whole form?


I filled up the whole form as well as a letter stating that there were problems in generatning the PDF. In addition to this, I also filled the manual form which is used for manual applications.


----------



## laurinoz

My status changed from "submitted" to "Lodged"
My docs are at Melbourne customs
I find it very enjoyable to see that all is falling into place


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> I filled up the whole form as well as a letter stating that there were problems in generatning the PDF. In addition to this, I also filled the manual form which is used for manual applications.


Thansk for the information. and All the best for IELTS.


----------



## snarayan

Just a wild hope...As all are aware vetassess upgraded their systems just a couple of days back. Will this upgrade, by any chance, speed up the process????


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Thansk for the information. and All the best for IELTS.


Thanks a lot surfer and wish you the same..when are you planning for ielts or have you already given?


----------



## Surfer127

Planning for IELTS in August, I have taken IELTS acad module in 2007.. and scored 6.5 avg .. so hopefully I will sail through in GT module... I have started preparing.. . they have made the system more user friendly and now this system has validation check points etc... but I am not sure if this will help them in reducing assessment time.


----------



## besthar

*Applications logged in April and May*

Guys , 

Check with all of those who lodged their applications for assessment in the month of April, May ... Anyone of you got a verification call from Vetassess ... ? 

With the current trend --- looking at cases of dahalrosan, jullz and others ... Vetassess is taking around 10/11 weeks for assessment completion ... 

Am in my 9th week and already getting goosebumps


----------



## Jullz

besthar said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Check with all of those who lodged their applications for assessment in the month of April, May ... Anyone of you got a verification call from Vetassess ... ?
> 
> With the current trend --- looking at cases of dahalrosan, jullz and others ... Vetassess is taking around 10/11 weeks for assessment completion ...
> 
> Am in my 9th week and already getting goosebumps


I didn't receive any verification call from Vetassess! 
I think you will receive an outcome this week


----------



## besthar

Jullz said:


> I didn't receive any verification call from Vetassess!
> I think you will receive an outcome this week


O Jullz, Yes Buddy --- That add's up to my tension ... Hopefully I should get an outcome in a week or two ... ... :fingerscrossed: 
If I have to go by your assessment timelines ... I should have my assessment outcome by July 12th to 19th .
And yes my timeline signature was long due .... here it comes ....


----------



## Jullz

*years of employment is assessed as highly relevant*

As I said earlier, I received the positive outcome from Vetassess. Unfortunately, I have some doubts regarding the years of experience assessed.
As my qualification and employment are not related (I finished Management in 2008 and my nominated occupation is HR Adviser), in this case they say that is needed: at least three years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment
and
Pre-qualification employment requirement for group B to be assessed at the required skill level: five years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant employment at the required skill level in the last 5 years before applying.

On my SKILLED MIGRATION ASSESSMENT letter is written:

Qualification: Bachelor degree awarded in 2008 - The qualification is a required level.
Field of study: Management - The qualification is not in a highly relevant field of study.
Employment assessed: HR Adviser (3/2008 - 3/2013)
Duration of employment: Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for Skills Assessment. The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
Skills assessment outcome: Positive

Points test advisory letter:
Skilled Employment
The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 40 hours fortnight which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation.
1. From 2/2005 to 3/2013 HR Adviser
This opinion is made based on the following items of evidence and does not constitute an opinion as to the veracity of the claims made:
....documents provided….
This advice is the opinion of Vetassess and does not guarantee the awarding of any points under the skilled migration points test. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test remains at the discretion of delegated officers of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

So.... for how many years I can claim points on my visa application?! :|


----------



## besthar

Jullz said:


> As I said earlier, I received the positive outcome from Vetassess. Unfortunately, I have some doubts regarding the years of experience assessed.
> As my qualification and employment are not related (I finished Management in 2008 and my nominated occupation is HR Adviser), in this case they say that is needed: at least three years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment
> and
> Pre-qualification employment requirement for group B to be assessed at the required skill level: five years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant employment at the required skill level in the last 5 years before applying.
> 
> On my SKILLED MIGRATION ASSESSMENT letter is written:
> 
> Qualification: Bachelor degree awarded in 2008 - The qualification is a required level.
> Field of study: Management - The qualification is not in a highly relevant field of study.
> Employment assessed: HR Adviser (3/2008 - 3/2013)
> Duration of employment: Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for Skills Assessment. The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
> Skills assessment outcome: Positive
> 
> Points test advisory letter:
> Skilled Employment
> The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 40 hours fortnight which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation.
> 1. From 2/2005 to 3/2013 HR Adviser
> This opinion is made based on the following items of evidence and does not constitute an opinion as to the veracity of the claims made:
> ....documents provided….
> This advice is the opinion of Vetassess and does not guarantee the awarding of any points under the skilled migration points test. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test remains at the discretion of delegated officers of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> So.... for how many years I can claim points on my visa application?! :|


Vetassess has commented that out of 5 years you have been assessed at required levels for more than 3 years (a vague statement though) ... 
However, For DIAC you can claim points for your full 5 years of Employment , Your Case Officer will revert to clarify in-case of any discrepancies...


----------



## DesiTadka

Very standard text.... My wife and many more I know who got positive assessment from Vet...said the same... You can claim points for all the years of experience that you have claimed...the text in the letter indicates that you meet the minimum criteria for relevant experience so you can claim all 5 years (2008 to 2013)...

Congrats...



Jullz said:


> As I said earlier, I received the positive outcome from Vetassess. Unfortunately, I have some doubts regarding the years of experience assessed.
> As my qualification and employment are not related (I finished Management in 2008 and my nominated occupation is HR Adviser), in this case they say that is needed: at least three years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment
> and
> Pre-qualification employment requirement for group B to be assessed at the required skill level: five years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant employment at the required skill level in the last 5 years before applying.
> 
> On my SKILLED MIGRATION ASSESSMENT letter is written:
> 
> Qualification: Bachelor degree awarded in 2008 - The qualification is a required level.
> Field of study: Management - The qualification is not in a highly relevant field of study.
> Employment assessed: HR Adviser (3/2008 - 3/2013)
> Duration of employment: Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for Skills Assessment. The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
> Skills assessment outcome: Positive
> 
> Points test advisory letter:
> Skilled Employment
> The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 40 hours fortnight which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation.
> 1. From 2/2005 to 3/2013 HR Adviser
> This opinion is made based on the following items of evidence and does not constitute an opinion as to the veracity of the claims made:
> ....documents provided….
> This advice is the opinion of Vetassess and does not guarantee the awarding of any points under the skilled migration points test. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test remains at the discretion of delegated officers of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> So.... for how many years I can claim points on my visa application?! :|


----------



## delhi78

besthar said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Check with all of those who lodged their applications for assessment in the month of April, May ... Anyone of you got a verification call from Vetassess ... ?
> 
> With the current trend --- looking at cases of dahalrosan, jullz and others ... Vetassess is taking around 10/11 weeks for assessment completion ...
> 
> Am in my 9th week and already getting goosebumps


Hi,, me too in my 9th week...no call frm vetassess as of now!! Hope all goes well for us all


----------



## ajaymannat

Hi expats family
From 1 july 2013 vetassess login is not working for me
It says error in username or password
And also reset password option is not working for my mail id
I have send e mail to vetassess about this problem ,yesterday. But no reply from them too
This is really frustating
Plz help what should i do

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

ajaymannat said:


> Hi expats family
> From 1 july 2013 vetassess login is not working for me
> It says error in username or password
> And also reset password option is not working for my mail id
> I have send e mail to vetassess about this problem ,yesterday. But no reply from them too
> This is really frustating
> Plz help what should i do
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using Expat Forum


Ajay...same happened to me ....I called up Vetassess morning 10.30 am at 00 61 3 9655 4801 ...press option 4 .... then the helpdesk lady ... sent me the revised password at my email id as well as my agents email id...she ensured to be on line until I got the password on my mail and until I logged in ... they are very very helpful...try calling them...

They help you even if the application is logged by your agent ... since your agent would have marked your email as secondary....


----------



## Jullz

besthar, DesiTadka thanks for your answers!


----------



## ajaymannat

besthar said:


> Ajay...same happened to me ....I called up Vetassess morning 10.30 am at 00 61 3 9655 4801 ...press option 4 .... then the helpdesk lady ... sent me the revised password at my email id as well as my agents email id...she ensured to be on line until I got the password on my mail and until I logged in ... they are very very helpful...try calling them...
> 
> They help you even if the application is logged by your agent ... since your agent would have marked your email as secondary....


Thanks a lot besthar 
I will surely call them tomorrow 
U give me sigh of relief
Good luck

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Expat Forum


----------



## harneek

All the best Jullz, Loryalz

Get ready forlane:


----------



## scindia

Jullz said:


> I didn't receive any verification call from Vetassess!
> I think you will receive an outcome this week


Hi Jullz

Mine was also submitted on 30th march & documents were recieved on 17th april....a week ahead from your timelines.

praying.........:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Jullz said:


> I didn't receive any verification call from Vetassess!
> I think you will receive an outcome this week


Hi, vetassess received my application on 15 april2013. Still now no response....Dont know when they will come out with my results.


----------



## Jullz

Be patient my friends  The golden outcome is about to come  Finger crossed for all of you!!!!!!


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> My status changed from "submitted" to "Lodged"
> My docs are at Melbourne customs
> I find it very enjoyable to see that all is falling into place



My status also changed from submitted to "LODGED"


----------



## laurinoz

My docs have arrived to destination!!
Signed by Theresa. Hope she's a nice lady hehe


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> My docs have arrived to destination!!
> Signed by Theresa. Hope she's a nice lady hehe


That's quick...have they acknowledged the receipt of your documents on your VETASSESS portal.....


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> My status also changed from submitted to "LODGED"


We are getting there!


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> That's quick...have they acknowledged the receipt of your documents on your VETASSESS portal.....


Not yet. I bet they have lot of mail to open today. 
I am keeping an eye on it


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> My docs have arrived to destination!!
> Signed by Theresa. Hope she's a nice lady hehe


My docs were received by Theresa too )


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> My docs were received by Theresa too )


I take that as a positive sign, Jullz...
Quick question for you. I know I read it several times, but now I can't remember. Does the countdown start when Vetassess signs the delivery, or when the online status changes to "docs received"?


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> I take that as a positive sign, Jullz...
> Quick question for you. I know I read it several times, but now I can't remember. Does the countdown start when Vetassess signs the delivery, or when the online status changes to "docs received"?


My status changed on the same day when the documents were received by Vetassess. 
On April 11 the UPS tracking service confirmed delivery and by the end of the day the status from online app. changed. Also, the assessment was completed on June 28th (but I didn't know the outcome) and on July 2nd I received the letter at home.
So yes, the countdown starts today


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> My status changed on the same day when the documents were received by Vetassess.
> On April 11 the UPS tracking service confirmed delivery and by the end of the day the status from online app. changed. Also, the assessment was completed on June 28th (but I didn't know the outcome) and on July 2nd I received the letter at home.
> So yes, the countdown starts today


Ladies and gentlemen, I have received the email from Vetassess. They ackowledge receipt of my docs.

Quote:
"This email is to acknowledge receipt of your application record/form and supporting documents. Your application is currently being processed. Once the documents are processed, the document checklist will be updated in the online web application. If VETASSESS require any further documentation in order to proceed with this application you will be notified via email"

I really get excited with anything!!


----------



## sandy4aus

wow congrats !! I am yet to receive the letter ...
Thanks, Sandy.


Jullz said:


> My status changed on the same day when the documents were received by Vetassess.
> On April 11 the UPS tracking service confirmed delivery and by the end of the day the status from online app. changed. Also, the assessment was completed on June 28th (but I didn't know the outcome) and on July 2nd I received the letter at home.
> So yes, the countdown starts today


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received the email from Vetassess. They ackowledge receipt of my docs.
> 
> Quote:
> "This email is to acknowledge receipt of your application record/form and supporting documents. Your application is currently being processed. Once the documents are processed, the document checklist will be updated in the online web application. If VETASSESS require any further documentation in order to proceed with this application you will be notified via email"
> 
> I really get excited with anything!!


Congrats....your countdown begins....

I have sent it by post...so should take 4-10 days


----------



## Surfer127

That was QUCIK..



laurinoz said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have received the email from Vetassess. They ackowledge receipt of my docs.
> 
> Quote:
> "This email is to acknowledge receipt of your application record/form and supporting documents. Your application is currently being processed. Once the documents are processed, the document checklist will be updated in the online web application. If VETASSESS require any further documentation in order to proceed with this application you will be notified via email"
> 
> I really get excited with anything!!


----------



## Surfer127

Jullz said:


> My docs were received by Theresa too )


My call was picked up by Theresa too.. I guess she is the only one works hard  rest hardly works.. jokes apart but I am impresessed by VET .. they go for a extra step to help you out...Thats How I am doing it all by myself without any agent. 

Also this forum act as GOD for people like me but sometimes members including me  have difference of openion but i got every info validated from VET which i wanted to. rest This forum ROCKS>>>:clap2:


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> My call was picked up by Theresa too.. I guess she is the only one works hard  rest hardly works.. jokes apart but I am impresessed by VET .. they go for a extra step to help you out...Thats How I am doing it all by myself without any agent.
> 
> Also this forum act as GOD for people like me but sometimes members including me  have difference of openion but i got every info validated from VET which i wanted to. rest This forum ROCKS>>>:clap2:


Someone is in a good mood today...
Let us know when vet receives your docs mate


----------



## vinit

Hello Everybody,

Good to see a lot of information being shared on this forum which indeed is helpful for people like me. I am planning to start the process sometime around the end of coming week and will be highly appreciating your views on whether or not to appoint an agent.

I am planning to apply for both SA and ACT under the CSOL category Visa 190 and will be moving to Oz (if everything works well!) with my partner and 1 kid. Both the regions have 'High-Priority' mentioned as skill shortage and I think should be willing to offer sponsorship.

I have done a quite a lot of research (plus, have met a few consultants who are asking for exorbitant amounts) and am aware of all the documentation and the processes (along with the processing time taken by each authority) but am very very confused and bearish on doing the whole thing myself. What I personally feel is to better appoint an agent than regretting later! Is it actually required or I am being skeptical?

My details are as under:

Age - will turn 31 in december (30 points)
Work-ex - 3+ years in the nominated skill (5 points)
Qualification - MBA (from New Zealand) (15 points)
IELTS - not done yet! (will get 10 points for 7 band)
State sponsorship - 5 points (If I get it!)

Total = 65 points.


Plz suggest!

Cheers


----------



## Jullz

vinit said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> Good to see a lot of information being shared on this forum which indeed is helpful for people like me. I am planning to start the process sometime around the end of coming week and will be highly appreciating your views on whether or not to appoint an agent.
> 
> I am planning to apply for both SA and ACT under the CSOL category Visa 190 and will be moving to Oz (if everything works well!) with my partner and 1 kid. Both the regions have 'High-Priority' mentioned as skill shortage and I think should be willing to offer sponsorship.
> 
> I have done a quite a lot of research (plus, have met a few consultants who are asking for exorbitant amounts) and am aware of all the documentation and the processes (along with the processing time taken by each authority) but am very very confused and bearish on doing the whole thing myself. What I personally feel is to better appoint an agent than regretting later! Is it actually required or I am being skeptical?
> 
> My details are as under:
> 
> Age - will turn 31 in december (30 points)
> Work-ex - 3+ years in the nominated skill (5 points)
> Qualification - MBA (from New Zealand) (15 points)
> IELTS - not done yet! (will get 10 points for 7 band)
> State sponsorship - 5 points (If I get it!)
> 
> Total = 65 points.
> 
> 
> Plz suggest!
> 
> Cheers


Hello vinit, and welcome on the forum!
If you don't have any special situation I don't see why you can't apply by yourself!
What's your nominated occupation?
Have you done a skills assessment?


----------



## vinit

Jullz said:


> Hello vinit, and welcome on the forum!
> If you don't have any special situation I don't see why you can't apply by yourself!
> What's your nominated occupation?
> Have you done a skills assessment?


Hi Jullz, Thanks for your motivating reply! 

- I am applying under the skill category 225212 which is ICT Business Development manager. 

- I haven't started my process yet but based on my research and meetings with the consultants, I have been somewhat assured that I have no problem in my application.

- Just to not regret later I am in a dubious state for appointing a consultant or not!

Don't you think appointing a consultant will ease the process for me coz I don't want to get into a situation later if I don't have one now!?


----------



## mimfarook

vinit said:


> Hi Jullz, Thanks for your motivating reply!
> 
> - I am applying under the skill category 225212 which is ICT Business Development manager.
> 
> - I haven't started my process yet but based on my research and meetings with the consultants, I have been somewhat assured that I have no problem in my application.
> 
> - Just to not regret later I am in a dubious state for appointing a consultant or not!
> 
> Don't you think appointing a consultant will ease the process for me coz I don't want to get into a situation later if I don't have one now!?



Hi vinit.. 

Curious abt ur background.. Can u pls mail me mimfarook at gmail. I cant send u pm..


----------



## Jullz

vinit said:


> Hi Jullz, Thanks for your motivating reply!
> 
> - I am applying under the skill category 225212 which is ICT Business Development manager.
> 
> - I haven't started my process yet but based on my research and meetings with the consultants, I have been somewhat assured that I have no problem in my application.
> 
> - Just to not regret later I am in a dubious state for appointing a consultant or not!
> 
> Don't you think appointing a consultant will ease the process for me coz I don't want to get into a situation later if I don't have one now!?


What can I say vinit.... the decision is yours! You know better what your situation is, what problems you may encounter on this long road....I cannot give you this kind of advice, right? 

If you think you are not prepared enough, you don't know enough about the steps that you have to make or your case it's complicated, then ask help at an agent! But there is nothing that agents can do, and you can't! YOU will have to prepare your documentation, you will have to get the work reference, payslips, $ and so on. Personal opinion 

It's not that I disagree using an agent! Don't get me wrong! There are cases when it's necessary to use an agent/consultant, but this depends on each person and situation. And budget.
Also, people on this forum can help you a lot if you have any questions or difficulties. 
But they are not experts. Agents may be.

Think about your options, and then take a decision! Good luck!


----------



## harneek

Jullz said:


> What can I say vinit.... the decision is yours! You know better what your situation is, what problems you may encounter on this long road....I cannot give you this kind of advice, right?
> 
> If you think you are not prepared enough, you don't know enough about the steps that you have to make or your case it's complicated, then ask help at an agent! But there is nothing that agents can do, and you can't! YOU will have to prepare your documentation, you will have to get the work reference, payslips, $ and so on. Personal opinion
> 
> It's not that I disagree using an agent! Don't get me wrong! There are cases when it's necessary to use an agent/consultant, but this depends on each person and situation. And budget.
> Also, people on this forum can help you a lot if you have any questions or difficulties.
> But they are not experts. Agents may be.
> 
> Think about your options, and then take a decision! Good luck!


Hi Vinit,

I totally agree with Jullz, This you have to decide but I will also give you my personal opinion. You know much better about your exp, qualification etc. etc then an agent. Agent will proceed with those material only, which you are going to provide. 

I just want to avoid the situation which I am facing today. I applied my VET assessment in Feb'13 and still waiting for any newz. my agent not giving any clarity and every time stating one thing only, VET is taking time. I am so helpless,can't do anything rather than wait. With the agent mistake, today my category is out in WA, now what to do. If I could apply myself, could have receive result in may-june'13 and was easily put SS but now I can just regret only. Now I am just a spectator only on this forum. 

Its totally your choice what to do but if you are choosing an agent, pls do full study first about an agent. Take 10-12 days, don't show hurry to chose an agent otherwise.....

I shared my exp to alert you only. don't be demotivated All the best and enjoy your every moment of you case.

Sorry friends, probably we will not meet in Aus........


----------



## Jullz

harneek said:


> Sorry friends, probably we will not meet in Aus........


Harneek! Why don't you try on SA? You occupation is still on high availability!
Why are you so discouraged?! If your agent can't give you any news, you should give a call to Vetassess, ask what's wrong with your app.and what's with this delay about.
Explain them the situation.
In the worst case, apply for a new assessment, and continue by yourself. Don't give up to your dream!!!


----------



## laurinoz

vinit said:


> Hi Jullz, Thanks for your motivating reply!
> 
> - I am applying under the skill category 225212 which is ICT Business Development manager.
> 
> - I haven't started my process yet but based on my research and meetings with the consultants, I have been somewhat assured that I have no problem in my application.
> 
> - Just to not regret later I am in a dubious state for appointing a consultant or not!
> 
> Don't you think appointing a consultant will ease the process for me coz I don't want to get into a situation later if I don't have one now!?


Gday Vinit,

I am pleased to add my little note to your query.

Firstly: thanks for asking us some advice. Like the guys said, we are not experts, but we went through, or are going through the process ourselves, and can share our very own experience with you.

I share my fellow bloggers' opinion in regards to hiring an agent. It has to feel right for you. And I would suggest their background if you can.
To me, it would have been a hassle, as all the info is either on the immi websites, either here on the forum. But my case is simple, I am moving only myself, not an entire family.

To finish, all the expats here are very friendly, so feel free to ask any of us.

Let us know your decision!


----------



## Surfer127

Sure laurinoz !! I like to be in good mood  and what a coincidence Today is friday for good mood too.. 

and Vinit: I agree with the fellow members that you need to take a stand whether or not to go with Agent.

1. all depends on your budget 2. if you are doing it yourself, then you need to invest lot of time in reading/ research/ creating documnts etc (agent might supply preformat etc.) So if you can invest time .. go ahead. 

This Forum is definitly very helpful, but ultimately its you who is going to create/modify.colllecting docs. and if you have succssfully completed any INDIAN government process on your own (getting license, passport in old days or ration card) you can definitly do it on your own  you will find it easy ... (just my thought)

Hope this helps !!



laurinoz said:


> Someone is in a good mood today...
> Let us know when vet receives your docs mate


----------



## harneek

Jullz said:


> Harneek! Why don't you try on SA? You occupation is still on high availability!
> Why are you so discouraged?! If your agent can't give you any news, you should give a call to Vetassess, ask what's wrong with your app.and what's with this delay about.
> Explain them the situation.
> In the worst case, apply for a new assessment, and continue by yourself. Don't give up to your dream!!!


Hi jullz, thanks for your concern but i am not well versed in English. I given three attempts in IELTS and always left behind with 0.5 band in 7 each. I required time to concentrate on IELTS which i don't have as i am working on good position in corporate so day and night, i am always on job. 
I know i can cover this because all three times, the lacking module was diff't but due to lack of time not able to do and i can't take a big risk to resign from the job and then plan for IELTS.

All states wants 7 each for Lab Manager, only WA was only state who require 6 each but unfortunately they eliminated my occupation before ceiling limit.


----------



## Jullz

harneek said:


> Hi jullz, thanks for your concern but i am not well versed in English. I given three attempts in IELTS and always left behind with 0.5 band in 7 each. I required time to concentrate on IELTS which i don't have as i am working on good position in corporate so day and night, i am always on job.
> I know i can cover this because all three times, the lacking module was diff't but due to lack of time not able to do and i can't take a big risk to resign from the job and then plan for IELTS.
> 
> All states wants 7 each for Lab Manager, only WA was only state who require 6 each but unfortunately they eliminated my occupation before ceiling limit.


All I can say is.... fight for what you want and don't give up to your dream so easily! 
I wouldn't!
I know this IELTS is a trouble maker, it will surely be for me too, but I will practice as much as I can, when I can and take the exam as many times as needed.
It's very hard and frustrating not to have someone to talk and practice with if you don't afford some courses or private teacher.
Anyways...good luck in whatever you choose to do!


----------



## kulwantgill

i have applied for assessment and my case worker was assigned on 2nd may. and now they are showing all files submitted on 1st july bcz of their new system . my agent is trying to readjust. same thing happened with my friend. anyone other in this for who is facing this????


----------



## AM

call them and they might be able to sort it out


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> i have applied for assessment and my case worker was assigned on 2nd may. and now they are showing all files submitted on 1st july bcz of their new system . my agent is trying to readjust. same thing happened with my friend. anyone other in this for who is facing this????


Hi Kulwantgill,

I am not in this situation, but I don't think it will be a problem. Someone is already on your case, he/she will not stop because your date has changed due to new system. That is my thought..
If by the 10-11th week you have no news, then you can contact them.
What do you think?


----------



## kulwantgill

laurinoz said:


> Hi Kulwantgill,
> 
> I am not in this situation, but I don't think it will be a problem. Someone is already on your case, he/she will not stop because your date has changed due to new system. That is my thought..
> If by the 10-11th week you have no news, then you can contact them.
> What do you think?





my agent is saying that they are trying to contact them. allmost all files status has been changed on 1st july. they are saying that they will tell me on 15th or 20 so i have to wait.


----------



## vinit

Thankyou guys for sharing your hands on experience. Met another agent today and have to agree with all your suggestions for doing it myself if I have time, which I have in plenty!!

Have been doing a lot of research lately and seems like I too can become a consultant if given any certifications! 

Thinking of meeting another bunch of consultants over the weekend and yes, will be applying ON MY OWN since there is no complication in my case! 


Credit goes to all you guys for helping me out and saving me some moolah  

Thankyou everyone. Help is much appreciated.



Cheers, Have a good weekend.


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> my agent is saying that they are trying to contact them. allmost all files status has been changed on 1st july. they are saying that they will tell me on 15th or 20 so i have to wait.


Ok, keep us updated, when you have more info
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

vinit said:


> Thankyou guys for sharing your hands on experience. Met another agent today and have to agree with all your suggestions for doing it myself if I have time, which I have in plenty!!
> 
> Have been doing a lot of research lately and seems like I too can become a consultant if given any certifications!
> 
> Thinking of meeting another bunch of consultants over the weekend and yes, will be applying ON MY OWN since there is no complication in my case!
> 
> 
> Credit goes to all you guys for helping me out and saving me some moolah
> 
> Thankyou everyone. Help is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Have a good weekend.


Yay!
We knew you could do it. You say you have plenty of time, that is awesome.
I wish I had more lol


----------



## Jullz

vinit said:


> Thankyou guys for sharing your hands on experience. Met another agent today and have to agree with all your suggestions for doing it myself if I have time, which I have in plenty!!
> 
> Have been doing a lot of research lately and seems like I too can become a consultant if given any certifications!
> 
> Thinking of meeting another bunch of consultants over the weekend and yes, will be applying ON MY OWN since there is no complication in my case!
> 
> 
> Credit goes to all you guys for helping me out and saving me some moolah
> 
> Thankyou everyone. Help is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Have a good weekend.


Great!!

You know that phrase?

Everything is possible, the impossible takes a little bit longer...


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Yay!
> We knew you could do it. You say you have plenty of time, that is awesome.
> I wish I had more lol


Laurinoz, I give you some of my time, can you give me some of your English knowledge? ))))) That would be very helpful for me tomorrow


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Laurinoz, I give you some of my time, can you give me some of your English knowledge? ))))) That would be very helpful for me tomorrow


Jullz, you have to believe in yourself. You barely make any grammatical mistake. I see you already with a 7 in writing. They will check your spelling too. Make sure you read yourself before submitting your essay, if you have time. Capital letters are to be correct as well.

I wish I could send you my level of English through the post, but this service will be operating from 2023 only 

I have been living in the UK since 2004, so it was really easy for me. I hear and speak English every second, every day. I actually make more mistakes in my own language now. Sorry mum!

I improved by watching all movies in English, with English subtitles, as well as by reading books, more than magazines.


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Jullz, you have to believe in yourself. You barely make any grammatical mistake. I see you already with a 7 in writing. They will check your spelling too. Make sure you read yourself before submitting your essay, if you have time. Capital letters are to be correct as well.
> 
> I wish I could send you my level of English through the post, but this service will be operating from 2023 only
> 
> I have been living in the UK since 2004, so it was really easy for me. I hear and speak English every second, every day. I actually make more mistakes in my own language now. Sorry mum!
> 
> I improved by watching all movies in English, with English subtitles, as well as by reading books, more than magazines.


Laurinoz...I have been practicing quite a lot of writing. I have infact PM'd you one of the essays I wrote recently. Could you please have a look and give your feedback as to where I stand? Appreciate your support.


----------



## snarayan

Even I have my IELTS tomorrow and I am totally nervous.


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Even I have my IELTS tomorrow and I am totally nervous.


I am going to reply with my corrections, once finished.
Where do you go in London? I took the test at the LeSoco centre, in Waterloo


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> I am going to reply with my corrections, once finished.
> Where do you go in London? I took the test at the LeSoco centre, in Waterloo


I am going taking it close to my home in Ilford. At British institute of technology and e-commerce.


----------



## vinit

snarayan said:


> Even I have my IELTS tomorrow and I am totally nervous.


Good Luck... Crack it!


----------



## snarayan

vinit said:


> Good Luck... Crack it!


Thank you Vinit...good to know you've made your decision.


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Jullz, you have to believe in yourself. You barely make any grammatical mistake. I see you already with a 7 in writing. They will check your spelling too. Make sure you read yourself before submitting your essay, if you have time. Capital letters are to be correct as well.
> 
> I wish I could send you my level of English through the post, but this service will be operating from 2023 only
> 
> I have been living in the UK since 2004, so it was really easy for me. I hear and speak English every second, every day. I actually make more mistakes in my own language now. Sorry mum!
> 
> I improved by watching all movies in English, with English subtitles, as well as by reading books, more than magazines.


Dear Laurinoz, thank you for believing in me :-D
If my grammar is not that bad, you should see my lack of imagination at all their <almost stupid> questions  This creates my big problems...
Anyway, I will share my experience tomorrow!


----------



## Jullz

Snarayan, good luck for tomorrow!!!! And God help us with a 7 on each module ))


----------



## harneek

vinit said:


> Thankyou guys for sharing your hands on experience. Met another agent today and have to agree with all your suggestions for doing it myself if I have time, which I have in plenty!!
> 
> Have been doing a lot of research lately and seems like I too can become a consultant if given any certifications!
> 
> Thinking of meeting another bunch of consultants over the weekend and yes, will be applying ON MY OWN since there is no complication in my case!
> 
> 
> Credit goes to all you guys for helping me out and saving me some moolah
> 
> Thankyou everyone. Help is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Have a good weekend.



All the best......


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

bjtamuli said:


> I am applying for ORG Method Analyst and done with IELTS already (L8,R7,W7,S7.5). What about your job codes?
> 
> Bhaskar


Bhaskar, I am also applying for Organization and Methods Analyst! Good to see someone for the same code!


----------



## snarayan

Jullz said:


> Snarayan, good luck for tomorrow!!!! And God help us with a 7 on each module ))


Hi Jullz, 
all done with the exam...went fine I guess...how was it for you.


----------



## Expat74

Can someone please confirm if we have to go through both ACS as well as VETASSESS inorder to claim points for Work Exp and Education? I have a Bachelor's degree from India (EEE) and planning to apply for Business Analyst. Have work exp of 7 years.

Please advise. Thanks you


----------



## Surfer127

Hi guys .. I am opening up a bottle for my friends who did lot of hard work and appeared for ielts today. I am celebrating your success and cheers to you guys  laurinoz & narayan .. Hope I will take ielts date soon.


----------



## Surfer127

And my documents have reached Melbourne and cleared by customs so I am hoping Monday is d D day to begin my countdown


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Hi guys .. I am opening up a bottle for my friends who did lot of hard work and appeared for ielts today. I am celebrating your success and cheers to you guys  laurinoz & narayan .. Hope I will take ielts date soon.


Cheers...and have a nice day. Enjoy your drink...hope all of us get whatever we aspire for and meet at OZ in future.


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> And my documents have reached Melbourne and cleared by customs so I am hoping Monday is d D day to begin my countdown


DId you send by post or courier?


----------



## laurinoz

Expat74 said:


> Can someone please confirm if we have to go through both ACS as well as VETASSESS inorder to claim points for Work Exp and Education? I have a Bachelor's degree from India (EEE) and planning to apply for Business Analyst. Have work exp of 7 years.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks you


The assessment authority should be indicated next to your job code, Expat74. It is one or the other I think. Have a look on the list, it'll help you


----------



## snarayan

Expat74 said:


> Can someone please confirm if we have to go through both ACS as well as VETASSESS inorder to claim points for Work Exp and Education? I have a Bachelor's degree from India (EEE) and planning to apply for Business Analyst. Have work exp of 7 years.
> 
> Please advise. Thanks you


FOr ICT business analyst, you need to get your skills assessed by ACS....but not sure if your eduation is relevant to your occupation....I think your education will have to be assessed by VETASSESS. Perhaps you will have to get a positive assessment from both the authorities in order for you to claim points for education and work experience.


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> And my documents have reached Melbourne and cleared by customs so I am hoping Monday is d D day to begin my countdown


Your docs will surely be with Vetassess on Monday.
It is exciting, isn't it??


----------



## Jullz

snarayan said:


> Hi Jullz,
> all done with the exam...went fine I guess...how was it for you.


Hi Snarayan, i had listening, reading and writing today .... it wasn't that awesome that i've expected.... but i hope it will be ok. Tomorrow at 11 am i am having the speaking test. I hope it will be ok :-( congrats for yours


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> DId you send by post or courier?


 dhl


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Your docs will surely be with Vetassess on Monday.
> It is exciting, isn't it??


Excited... Of course .. Every update at dhl site give me a question... Why did they took so long ...its keeping me awake ...its a feeling I can't describe ... Its wonderful


----------



## foreverau

Heloo Friends ,

I am too late to join this forum , after reading some post in forum , Now I decided to apply file by myself not by any consultant.

First of all , I would like to apply under category of production Manager for 190 subclass visa. Vatassess have to do my skill assessment. I am very new for all rules of Immigration to Aus , and I want to apply by next month for Skill assessment. Is it ok to apply by Online for skill assessment at Vatassess or by Post.

Jullz, laurionz ,surfer ...and all friends ...pl share your valuable suggestion and link for fresher to collect more data for entire process.

Thanx

Foreverau


----------



## laurinoz

foreverau said:


> Heloo Friends ,
> 
> I am too late to join this forum , after reading some post in forum , Now I decided to apply file by myself not by any consultant.
> 
> First of all , I would like to apply under category of production Manager for 190 subclass visa. Vatassess have to do my skill assessment. I am very new for all rules of Immigration to Aus , and I want to apply by next month for Skill assessment. Is it ok to apply by Online for skill assessment at Vatassess or by Post.
> 
> Jullz, laurionz ,surfer ...and all friends ...pl share your valuable suggestion and link for fresher to collect more data for entire process.
> 
> Thanx
> 
> Foreverau


Morning Foreverau

Welcome to the forum!

Please check out his Vetassess link; it will help you prepare your documents, and enlight you on the steps to follow. Online applications are processed faster than paper-based ones, so you are better off using this option.
Applying for a general professional occupation - VETASSESS

Have you already checked which State sponsors your occupation?

If you go agent free, you need to gather all the necessary information, starting with the australian immigration website. It will implicate lot of reading and surfing, but will help you draw the whole picture of the immigration process.
Department of Immigration & Citizenship


----------



## foreverau

*Visa selection and Skill assessment*

Thank you very much Laurinoz ,

My profession falls under category of production manager - Manufacturing ( CSOL 133512 ). Few days back I made assessment of my profile by one consultant as per Him I can apply for 190 subclass under stat Nomination Programme , He said to select NT for immigration. But I want apply myself as most of the consultants are crap.

In this forum , I have not found any details about NT , Most people are talking about victoria , WA , SA.

MY Details ,

Age - 36

Education - B.Sc Chemistry , Post B.Sc Diploma in Paints

Experience - 14 years in Manufacturing as Production

Ielts - 7 ,7 , 7 6.5

Spouse - B.Sc Textile , 

Relatives in Aus - None

Can you pl share some information relating to my profile ?

Regard's

Foreverau






laurinoz said:


> Morning Foreverau
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Please check out his Vetasse lin; it will help you prepare your documents, and enlight you on the steps to follow. Online applications are processed faster than paper-based ones, so you are better off using this option.
> [Have you already checked which State sponsors your occupation?
> 
> If you go agent free, you need to gather all the necessary information, starting with the australian immigration website. It will implicate lot of reading and surfing, but will help you draw the whole picture of the immigration process.
> Department of Immigration & Citizenship


----------



## laurinoz

Hi Foreverau,

Ok, where do you stand in terms of research?
Have you been already on the NT immigration website? Have you checked their requirements?

Below are some useful links:

Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa and Skilled Regional Nominated (Subclass 489) visa
Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship

You can also do a pre-assessment online:
Online Australian Visa Assessments - Australian Visa Bureau

You are right in pointing out that none of us is applying for NT (although I would not have minded, I love NT!!), so for more specific details, you can contact them:

"For further information about this program contact:

Workforce Growth NT / Skilled Migration
t: (+61) 8 8999 5264 (outside Australia)
t: 1 800 193 111 (inside Australia)
e: [email protected]"

I believe the NT State Sponsorship process will be very similar to ours though.
I suggest you try to find out about your qualifications, see how many points you can claim from them.

You have already:
Age - 25 points
Experience - 15 points (if you fulfill the requirements for all 14 years)
IELTS - 0 points


----------



## Expat74

laurinoz said:


> The assessment authority should be indicated next to your job code, Expat74. It is one or the other I think. Have a look on the list, it'll help you


Hi Laurinoz,

By Jobcode did you mean the ANZSCO code? then it is for ACS. However my education is not related to computers fully, but there are some subjects related to computers. Has anyone faced the same situation and went through ACS where they assesses both Work Exp and Education qualifications?


----------



## snarayan

Expat74 said:


> Hi Laurinoz,
> 
> By Jobcode did you mean the ANZSCO code? then it is for ACS. However my education is not related to computers fully, but there are some subjects related to computers. Has anyone faced the same situation and went through ACS where they assesses both Work Exp and Education qualifications?


If acs aren't able to assess your degree...they will refer you to get it assessed by vetassess. However would advice you to call acs and check.


----------



## snarayan

Jullz said:


> Hi Snarayan, i had listening, reading and writing today .... it wasn't that awesome that i've expected.... but i hope it will be ok. Tomorrow at 11 am i am having the speaking test. I hope it will be ok :-( congrats for yours


How was your speaking today???


----------



## prot

snarayan said:


> If acs aren't able to assess your degree...they will refer you to get it assessed by vetassess. However would advice you to call acs and check.


Hi Narayan,

this might not be completely true. I had non-ICT major for bachelors and ICT major for masters. I had mentioned both qualifications for the acs assessment hoping that ACS might refer to vetassess for my non-ICT major i.e mechanical engg. but they just mentioned that my masters is equivalent to AQF master with a major in computing and didnt mention anything about my bachelors.

Also they havent referred me to vetassess either for bachelors?!

I was asking the same in another thread and I was suggested to go with vetassess done for bachelors to claim 15 points for education and NOT rely only on masters assessment by ACS. 

I am trying to avoid if it is possible as it takes around 3 months for the vetassess result to be declared after I submit all the documents, but also cant risk 3060$ visa fee for overclaiming the points.

Any further suggestions from others please?


----------



## snarayan

prot said:


> Hi Narayan,
> 
> this might not be completely true. I had non-ICT major for bachelors and ICT major for masters. I had mentioned both qualifications for the acs assessment hoping that ACS might refer to vetassess for my non-ICT major i.e mechanical engg. but they just mentioned that my masters is equivalent to AQF master with a major in computing and didnt mention anything about my bachelors.
> 
> Also they havent referred me to vetassess either for bachelors?!
> 
> I was asking the same in another thread and I was suggested to go with vetassess done for bachelors to claim 15 points for education and NOT rely only on masters assessment by ACS.
> 
> I am trying to avoid if it is possible as it takes around 3 months for the vetassess result to be declared after I submit all the documents, but also cant risk 3060$ visa fee for overclaiming the points.
> 
> Any further suggestions from others please?


You should probably check with ACS as to why they havent referred you to VETASSESS...Perhaps, your masters degree should be fine to claim points for education as its assessed equivalent to AQF Masters


----------



## prot

snarayan said:


> You should probably check with ACS as to why they havent referred you to VETASSESS...Perhaps, your masters degree should be fine to claim points for education as its assessed equivalent to AQF Masters


Yes it is a strange dilemma, because I would have been safe if ACS had assessed it as AQF Bachelors. Then it would have been clear for me to claim 15 points without much thought! will check with ACS too...


----------



## snarayan

prot said:


> Yes it is a strange dilemma, because I would have been safe if ACS had assessed it as AQF Bachelors. Then it would have been clear for me to claim 15 points without much thought! will check with ACS too...


All the best. Hope its a positive response....Keep us informed of the proceedings.


----------



## Surfer127

DHL Confirmed : Docs received by Thersa  waiting for VET mail


----------



## nishavpillay

Hello frnds, I have been following this forum from quite sometime now... a doubt about the vetasses online application is certifying documents (true copy, attestation)necessary whn you submit online application ?? in ACS you scan n upload the originals u dont need the certification? is it the same with vetasses?? waiting for a reply


----------



## Jullz

snarayan said:


> How was your speaking today???


A LOT OF QUESTIONS was the best description of my speaking test of yesterday! I think she asked me no more than 10 different questions on different subjects. Beginning with school, roles that I had, cell phones, jobs, education, advertising, children from nowadays, my future plans, what my apartment look like, if I like it, what would I change if could...
In addition to this, I was feeling very sick..because of the emotions I guess. Anyway.... We'll see the result in 13 days.


----------



## Surfer127

nishavpillay said:


> Hello frnds, I have been following this forum from quite sometime now... a doubt about the vetasses online application is certifying documents (true copy, attestation)necessary whn you submit online application ?? in ACS you scan n upload the originals u dont need the certification? is it the same with vetasses?? waiting for a reply


Hi Nishav In ACS you can upload, but in VETASSESS you have to send all required documents by post. You can fill up form online or offilne. Then you have to send the signed form with all required documents. if you are filing up your form online then you need to pay online too. 

Yes, you need to get your document copied certified. Emplayment documents can be sent in original (like payslip.)


----------



## besthar

Jullz said:


> A LOT OF QUESTIONS was the best description of my speaking test of yesterday! I think she asked me no more than 10 different questions on different subjects. Beginning with school, roles that I had, cell phones, jobs, education, advertising, children from nowadays, my future plans, what my apartment look like, if I like it, what would I change if could...
> In addition to this, I was feeling very sick..because of the emotions I guess. Anyway.... We'll see the result in 13 days.



You'll make the cut ... don't worry... 

However, IELTS is very very very unpredictable --- I first wrote IELTS in May 16th ... Needed 6.5 across all Modules ... I didnt do too well in writing so was expecting a low score there ... But this is what I got ...
R-6/W-8/L-7.5/S-8 (Overall 7.5) ....... I jacked up in Reading and I just couldn't believe it ... anyways I got to take up IELTS again on 27th July ...


----------



## Surfer127

besthar said:


> You'll make the cut ... don't worry...
> 
> However, IELTS is very very very unpredictable --- I first wrote IELTS in May 16th ... Needed 6.5 across all Modules ... I didnt do too well in writing so was expecting a low score there ... But this is what I got ...
> R-6/W-8/L-7.5/S-8 (Overall 7.5) ....... I jacked up in Reading and I just couldn't believe it ... anyways I got to take up IELTS again on 27th July ...


Hi Besthar 

Which state sponsorship you are planning for ACT or SA? we are in the same job code and you being my senior (in starting application), please guide me.


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> Hi Besthar
> 
> Which state sponsorship you are planning for ACT or SA? we are in the same job code and you being my senior (in starting application), please guide me.


SA of course ... Not much of avenues/opportunities for our Job Code at ACT ... SA makes sense (Adelaide to be precise)... 

Adelaide seems to be a vibrant city with more options and Canberra is Weird and Dull I've heard....

Well w.r.t me guiding you ... let me have my assessment outcome and rest assured you can bank on me even after I migrate


----------



## Surfer127

besthar said:


> SA of course ... Not much of avenues/opportunities for our Job Code at ACT ... SA makes sense (Adelaide to be precise)...
> 
> Adelaide seems to be a vibrant city with more options and Canberra is Weird and Dull I've heard....
> 
> Well w.r.t me guiding you ... let me have my assessment outcome and rest assured you can bank on me even after I migrate


Thank You Besthar. Thats just a wonderfull boost to confidence. I am also thinking for SA, adelaide to be specific. All the best for your Assessment as I can see you are nearing towards d day.


----------



## scindia

hi frnds,

Today i got a call from my agent that my status in vetasses is showing IN PROGRESS.....Also he told ur case is in processing now...would be expecting result shortly now...i am holding my nerves now & praying....

anybody who has seen the status of IN PROGRESS can tell me in how much time i would be getting assessment completed now .

Thx:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sapna

Hi 
My documents received date was 18th June....status shows in progress....it takes 8 to 12 weeks....I know because few have friends have done it before me....so all the best


----------



## ajaymannat

Sapna said:


> Hi
> My documents received date was 18th June....status shows in progress....it takes 8 to 12 weeks....I know because few have friends have done it before me....so all the best


Mine documents received date was 30 may but still status is lodged 
Should i expect status change or not

ANZSCO:- 312111, architectural draftsperson 
ielts :- overall 6.5 
s:-7 , li :-6.5 , r :-6 , wr:-6 
vetassess docs submitted :- 30-may-2013
result awaited


----------



## Sapna

You doing it through a agent or self


----------



## mithu93ku

ajaymannat said:


> Mine documents received date was 30 may but still status is lodged
> Should i expect status change or not
> 
> ANZSCO:- 312111, architectural draftsperson
> ielts :- overall 6.5
> s:-7 , li :-6.5 , r :-6 , wr:-6
> vetassess docs submitted :- 30-may-2013
> result awaited


see my signature. vetassess took 16 weeks without further documents requested.


----------



## ajaymannat

Sapna said:


> You doing it through a agent or self


I am doing it by myself

ANZSCO:- 312111, architectural draftsperson 
ielts :- overall 6.5 
s:-7 , li :-6.5 , r :-6 , wr:-6 
vetassess docs submitted :- 30-may-2013
result awaited


----------



## Going there

ajaymannat said:


> Mine documents received date was 30 may but still status is lodged
> Should i expect status change or not
> 
> ANZSCO:- 312111, architectural draftsperson
> ielts :- overall 6.5
> s:-7 , li :-6.5 , r :-6 , wr:-6
> vetassess docs submitted :- 30-may-2013
> result awaited



not necessarily to show the change in status..it may just change to "completed" without other statuses in between


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> DHL Confirmed : Docs received by Thersa  waiting for VET mail


Aaaaah, don't we all love this Theresa??
Excellent news Surfer127

PS: I really loved Adelaide, really nice city


----------



## laurinoz

scindia said:


> hi frnds,
> 
> Today i got a call from my agent that my status in vetasses is showing IN PROGRESS.....Also he told ur case is in processing now...would be expecting result shortly now...i am holding my nerves now & praying....
> 
> anybody who has seen the status of IN PROGRESS can tell me in how much time i would be getting assessment completed now .
> 
> Thx:fingerscrossed:


From all the previous posts/experiences, I would say in a matter of days for you.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## snarayan

scindia said:


> hi frnds,
> 
> Today i got a call from my agent that my status in vetasses is showing IN PROGRESS.....Also he told ur case is in processing now...would be expecting result shortly now...i am holding my nerves now & praying....
> 
> anybody who has seen the status of IN PROGRESS can tell me in how much time i would be getting assessment completed now .
> 
> Thx:fingerscrossed:


I would hope you should hear in a week's time. Keep us posted.


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Aaaaah, don't we all love this Theresa??
> Excellent news Surfer127
> 
> PS: I really loved Adelaide, really nice city


I really do love THeresa
' thanks laurinoz, I have never been to Adelaide, hope I find it nice too when I land there. I am still waiting for vet to acknowledge the receipt of my document .. its second day today


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> I really do love THeresa
> ' thanks laurinoz, I have never been to Adelaide, hope I find it nice too when I land there. I am still waiting for vet to acknowledge the receipt of my document .. its second day today


It shouldn't take long then. I look forward to your "they ackowledged it!" post later today


----------



## laurinoz

In my case, I received their email the same day, end of their working day.
But the online status remains as "lodged" and I still have "not received" in front of each documents.
I don't know when it will changed to "received". Maybe in a month time..


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> In my case, I received their email the same day, end of their working day.
> But the online status remains as "lodged" and I still have "not received" in front of each documents.
> I don't know when it will changed to "received". Maybe in a month time..


Yeah I know.. and I expected the same for me, But I think you are the blessed/favoured one and I am the forbidden one  JK.


----------



## Surfer127

Snarayan : what is the status of your documents - it should have reached by now or is it still in the water ?


----------



## besthar

*Good News with Revised SA - IELTS requirements*

Hi Guys, 

IELTS requirements for various occupations have been refreshed for 2013-14 for South Australia ... https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data

For Example --- Previously - *225212 / ICT Business Development Manager* required a minimum IELTS score of 6.5 across all bands .... Now that requirement is deleted ... Which means DIAC will only look out for your Minimum 6 overall across all Bands whilst Visa Processing (You will however not be able to claim any points for your English Language proficiency).

In my case I still make the cut without Points for IELTS ... as I carry 65 points without IELTS...:clap2: :clap2:

Quite a relief ... However, I will still attempt another IELTS on 27th of this Month and check if I can get additional 10 or 15 points...


----------



## Surfer127

Its the same besthar, Earlier also it was written "See IELTS explanation listed in Point 9 " and IELTS requirement of 7 in each band was never mentioned

It has not changed and Point 9 on the other page has also not changed. Its the same text from atleast two months.. (I think) for 225212. Only change is its gone to High Availabilty from Medium availability (on July 1st).

Let me know if I am wrong.. or I am not able to decrypt some hidden info in the language. 



besthar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> IELTS requirements for various occupations have been refreshed for 2013-14 for South Australia ... https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data
> 
> For Example --- Previously - *225212 / ICT Business Development Manager* required a minimum IELTS score of 6.5 across all bands .... Now that requirement is deleted ... Which means DIAC will only look out for your Minimum 6 overall across all Bands whilst Visa Processing (You will however not be able to claim any points for your English Language proficiency).
> 
> In my case I still make the cut without Points for IELTS ... as I carry 65 points without IELTS...:clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Quite a relief ... However, I will still attempt another IELTS on 27th of this Month and check if I can get additional 10 or 15 points...


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> Its the same besthar, Earlier also it was written "See IELTS explanation listed in Point 9 " and IELTS requirement of 7 in each band was never mentioned
> 
> It has not changed and Point 9 on the other page has also not changed. Its the same text from atleast two months.. (I think) for 225212. Only change is its gone to High Availabilty from Medium availability (on July 1st).
> 
> Let me know if I am wrong.. or I am not able to decrypt some hidden info in the language.


No Surfer --- The ask for 225212 was 6.5 IELTS (and this was specifically mentioned next to the job code) and that's the only reason I've retaken the IELTS again as --- I couldn't meet that criteria in my first IELTS attempt...


----------



## Surfer127

Okay.. I may have missed that info.. Apologies.. Havent taken IELTS yet, So didnt bother about it much .. 




besthar said:


> No Surfer --- The ask for 225212 was 6.5 IELTS (and this was specifically mentioned next to the job code) and that's the only reason I've retaken the IELTS again as --- I couldn't meet that criteria in my first IELTS attempt...


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> Okay.. I may have missed that info.. Apologies.. Havent taken IELTS yet, So didnt bother about it much ..


Surfer --- 
How much points are you able to accumulate (Without IELTS)... like age+work exp+qualification etc etc ....


----------



## Surfer127

30 for Age, 
15 for Education (BE in IT) 
10 Workex (5 Years in SALES IT Services & Solution)

55 Points + 5 from SS - (60) - without IELTS



besthar said:


> Surfer ---
> How much points are you able to accumulate (Without IELTS)... like age+work exp+qualification etc etc ....


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> 30 for Age,
> 15 for Education (BE in IT)
> 10 Workex (5 Years in SALES IT Services & Solution)
> 
> 55 Points + 5 from SS - (60) - without IELTS


Super...pretty much a case like mine...good luck.


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Snarayan : what is the status of your documents - it should have reached by now or is it still in the water ?


I sent it by international signed for...so guess its still on its way...but I believe they will not touch the documents for at least a month after they receive it.


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> I sent it by international signed for...so guess its still on its way...but I believe they will not touch the documents for at least a month after they receive it.


True, they wont touch the packet for a month..... In my case they have recd. on 8th but they have not acknowledged it yet and expecting acknowledgemnt tomorrow.. else I will drop them a mail


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> True, they wont touch the packet for a month..... In my case they have recd. on 8th but they have not acknowledged it yet and expecting acknowledgemnt tomorrow.. else I will drop them a mail


That should not be the case... they usually acknowledge in about 2 weeks...suggest guys to call em and check


----------



## Surfer127

besthar said:


> That should not be the case... they usually acknowledge in about 2 weeks...suggest guys to call em and check


Then laurinoz you are definitely the favoured one . I will mail them today and call tomorow.  so its the doc ack date they count from or Doc received date ?


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> Then laurinoz you are definitely the favoured one . I will mail them today and call tomorow.  so its the doc ack date they count from or Doc received date ?


Acknowledged Date...


----------



## snarayan

I still believe they take into consideration a combination of the date lodged ( sequence of the reference numbers) and the docs received date.

Will be case by case approach...


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> Then laurinoz you are definitely the favoured one . I will mail them today and call tomorow.  so its the doc ack date they count from or Doc received date ?


I can sense the delay guys... in your cases (those applied in june/july) ... a lot many people await for the new list (2013) to be announced in anticipation of job codes being added/withdrawn etc ... 
Few previlaged ones like laurinoz get acknowledged early...


----------



## besthar

snarayan said:


> I still believe they take into consideration a combination of the date lodged ( sequence of the reference numbers) and the docs received date.
> 
> Will be case by case approach...


No Narayan... the countdown starts the day you see your application listed online as acknowledged. 

My docs were received on April 20th ... but was acknowledged and listed online only on 6th May.


----------



## snarayan

besthar said:


> No Narayan... the countdown starts the day you see your application listed online as acknowledged.
> 
> My docs were received on April 20th ... but was acknowledged and listed online only on 6th May.


Ah ok let's see how it goes...


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Then laurinoz you are definitely the favoured one . I will mail them today and call tomorow.  so its the doc ack date they count from or Doc received date ?


Hope to be blessed with a positive outcome, if I am being favoured!!


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Hope to be blessed with a positive outcome, if I am being favoured!!


hahahaha - You will be assessed positive for sure..  We are with you .. and VET is also favouring you:nod:


----------



## AM

VET is very supportive and gives time to clarify incase of dispute.

they have an exceptionally supportive team


----------



## Surfer127

received acknowledgement for receipt of documents, now I am relaxed


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> received acknowledgement for receipt of documents, now I am relaxed


Your countdown starts now ....


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> received acknowledgement for receipt of documents, now I am relaxed


Excellent news! Finally


----------



## FABIO26

Finally got a call yesterday from VETASSESS...now fingers crossed for the result....


----------



## Surfer127

FABIO26 said:


> Finally got a call yesterday from VETASSESS...now fingers crossed for the result....


Thanks Laurinoz and Besthar. 

Hey FABIO - You are nearing to the D Day. What did they (VET) ask you? Pls share timeline and Occupation code


----------



## snarayan

Just called vetassess and they have received my docs...mail sent to my agent...


----------



## besthar

FABIO26 said:


> Finally got a call yesterday from VETASSESS...now fingers crossed for the result....


Fabio , I guess your case has been over 15 weeks as your Documents were acknowledged on March 22nd... This is really really late ... Were there additional documents requested by Vetassess during this time? 

And what did Vetassess ask you when they called ?


----------



## besthar

snarayan said:


> Just called vetassess and they have received my docs...mail sent to my agent...


Congrats --- You should update your signature.


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Just called vetassess and they have received my docs...mail sent to my agent...


Today is good news day, my fellow future-aussies!


----------



## ajaymannat

Hi expats 
At the time of applying vetassess. I was not so much aware of what documents should send or not 

The one person who guides me was vetassess itself. I send them documents what was demanded by them on their website.
But now i am aware of everything and feels that i should send them income tax submission form also of my salary . 
Can i submit them now 
Is there any need of it or not ?

ANZSCO:- 312111, architectural draftsperson 
ielts :- overall 6.5 
s:-7 , li :-6.5 , r :-6 , wr:-6 
vetassess docs submitted :- 30-may-2013
result awaited


----------



## delhi78

hi frnz....my documents were received on 30 aprl,,,,when can I expect any updates from vetassess.i applied under 612115 real estate representative. thanx.


----------



## snarayan

besthar said:


> Congrats --- You should update your signature.


Thanks besthar..I almost forgot the best part of the process


----------



## laurinoz

ajaymannat said:


> Hi expats
> At the time of applying vetassess. I was not so much aware of what documents should send or not
> 
> The one person who guides me was vetassess itself. I send them documents what was demanded by them on their website.
> But now i am aware of everything and feels that i should send them income tax submission form also of my salary .
> Can i submit them now
> Is there any need of it or not ?
> 
> ANZSCO:- 312111, architectural draftsperson
> ielts :- overall 6.5
> s:-7 , li :-6.5 , r :-6 , wr:-6
> vetassess docs submitted :- 30-may-2013
> result awaited


It is not needed. If Vetassess has a doubt about your payslips, they will ask for more proof. But as long as payslips looks genuine, it should be ok


----------



## laurinoz

delhi78 said:


> hi frnz....my documents were received on 30 aprl,,,,when can I expect any updates from vetassess.i applied under 612115 real estate representative. thanx.


As it takes an average of 10 to12 weeks to get your results, I'd say by the end if this month for you. You are close!!


----------



## besthar

laurinoz said:


> As it takes an average of 10 to12 weeks to get your results, I'd say by the end if this month for you. You are close!!


Yes...you should have an outcome in 2 weeks.. do let us know the outcome date....


----------



## delhi78

besthar said:


> Yes...you should have an outcome in 2 weeks.. do let us know the outcome date....


thanx laurinoz nd besthar....fingers crossed...wil surely update the outcome.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> Thanks besthar..I almost forgot the best part of the process


Congrats Snarayan  Start your countdown..


----------



## Nasira

*Vetasses processing time*

Hi
I am new to this forum. I applied to vetasses on 20.5.12 for the assessment. Earlier the status showed pending and now it shows as lodged. This means my application is progressing? When can I expect the outcome?


----------



## Devang

Hey All,

One of my friend has completed his BE from an unknown university..... Which is not ugc recognized.... Does vetassess accepts such qualification if he applies.... Kindly advise

Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## besthar

Nasira said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum. I applied to vetasses on 20.5.12 for the assessment. Earlier the status showed pending and now it shows as lodged. This means my application is progressing? When can I expect the outcome?


Expect your outcome in 4-5 weeks.


----------



## gauzer

Hi Everyone,

I am very new to this forum, two days back i have sent my documents for the assessment. A real quick question should I wait for the result or start preparing for IELTS?

I have never attempted IELTS before, so feeling little nervous. After receiving a positive result how much time do i have to prepare for IELTS? 

Lastly, how would i know as how much IELTS score i need to score ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## besthar

gauzer said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am very new to this forum, two days back i have sent my documents for the assessment. A real quick question should I wait for the result or start preparing for IELTS?
> 
> I have never attempted IELTS before, so feeling little nervous. After receiving a positive result how much time do i have to prepare for IELTS?
> 
> Lastly, how would i know as how much IELTS score i need to score ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Its a call you got to take ... You got to do a self assessment first to check how positive your qualifications and your work expereience are vis~a~vis the job code you intend to apply.

If you feel confident of being assessed positive and if your urge to immigrate is immediate ... then you should get started with IELTS immediately. 

If you have no such urgency to immigrate then you can attempt IELTS after being assessed positively. As the Vetassess assessment outcome do not carry any validity period.


----------



## AM

Tes they should


Devang said:


> Hey All,
> 
> One of my friend has completed his BE from an unknown university..... Which is not ugc recognized.... Does vetassess accepts such qualification if he applies.... Kindly advise
> 
> Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## AM

better to start now itself. it helped me


----------



## FABIO26

Yes. it is quite late...my agent says it could be possible in terms of the confusion they have had regarding my actual work.. they had asked me later for my company hierarchy in relation to my role along with a more detailed description on my company business profile.
Not yet heard from them now so keeping my fingers crossed...:fingerscrossed:




besthar said:


> Fabio , I guess your case has been over 15 weeks as your Documents were acknowledged on March 22nd... This is really really late ... Were there additional documents requested by Vetassess during this time?
> 
> And what did Vetassess ask you when they called ?


----------



## DaniDM

scindia said:


> hi frnds,
> 
> Today i got a call from my agent that my status in vetasses is showing IN PROGRESS.....Also he told ur case is in processing now...would be expecting result shortly now...i am holding my nerves now & praying....
> 
> anybody who has seen the status of IN PROGRESS can tell me in how much time i would be getting assessment completed now .
> 
> Thx:fingerscrossed:



Hi everyone, here goes another stalker, I am hooked to this thread from day one...you guys answered stuff without me even asking! Similar timelines I guess 

Scindia, did you hear anything back from vetassess since? My documents were acknowledged on the same date (17th April) and status changed from Lodged to In Progress on the same day as yours (8th of July). Anyone else had the same status change recently? 

I'm beginning to worry...what's taking so long? I called at 10 weeks (since SLA is 10-12 wks) and was told that assessment will take 12 weeks (which was yesterday). 

Days are dragging on, and I don't want to call them and rub them up the wrong way, need to keep them on my good side! The waiting game is not for me, I am way too impatient for this!  :ranger:


----------



## FABIO26

DaniDM said:


> Hi everyone, here goes another stalker, I am hooked to this thread from day one...you guys answered stuff without me even asking! Similar timelines I guess
> 
> Scindia, did you hear anything back from vetassess since? My documents were acknowledged on the same date (17th April) and status changed from Lodged to In Progress on the same day as yours (8th of July). Anyone else had the same status change recently?
> 
> I'm beginning to worry...what's taking so long? I called at 10 weeks (since SLA is 10-12 wks) and was told that assessment will take 12 weeks (which was yesterday).
> 
> Days are dragging on, and I don't want to call them and rub them up the wrong way, need to keep them on my good side! The waiting game is not for me, I am way too impatient for this!  :ranger:



Did your employer get a call..as my status has changed to in progress after my boss got a call...


----------



## laurinoz

DaniDM said:


> Hi everyone, here goes another stalker, I am hooked to this thread from day one...you guys answered stuff without me even asking! Similar timelines I guess
> 
> Scindia, did you hear anything back from vetassess since? My documents were acknowledged on the same date (17th April) and status changed from Lodged to In Progress on the same day as yours (8th of July). Anyone else had the same status change recently?
> 
> I'm beginning to worry...what's taking so long? I called at 10 weeks (since SLA is 10-12 wks) and was told that assessment will take 12 weeks (which was yesterday).
> 
> Days are dragging on, and I don't want to call them and rub them up the wrong way, need to keep them on my good side! The waiting game is not for me, I am way too impatient for this!  :ranger:


I fully support you. It has been only a week for me, and I cannot wait for the result. Hope you will get an outcome very soon


----------



## laurinoz

Nasira said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum. I applied to vetasses on 20.5.12 for the assessment. Earlier the status showed pending and now it shows as lodged. This means my application is progressing? When can I expect the outcome?


Hi Nasira. It seems that statuses got back to lodged on 1st July, following their website upgrade.
You still need to count your 12 weeks from your ack date


----------



## Devang

aravindhmohan said:


> Tes they should


So it means I can askhim to apply

Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## Surfer127

They do accept application of not UGC recoginised. but in the assessment they will write as this qualification is relevant but not recognised. you your friend has to take his chance.



Devang said:


> Hey All,
> 
> One of my friend has completed his BE from an unknown university..... Which is not ugc recognized.... Does vetassess accepts such qualification if he applies.... Kindly advise
> 
> Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## Surfer127

They do accept application which are not UGC recoginised. but in the assessment letter they will write as this qualification is relevant but not recognised (if they are not able to get the details of the university). your friend has to take his chance.



Devang said:


> Hey All,
> 
> One of my friend has completed his BE from an unknown university..... Which is not ugc recognized.... Does vetassess accepts such qualification if he applies.... Kindly advise
> 
> Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## V2S4R

*Point Test Advice Processing Time*

Hi Guys,

I am new to this thread.
As adviced by DIAC, I am applying for Points advice test for qualification assessment.
My Skills are accessed by ACS through RPL, but my qualification is not related ICT.
That is the reason to claim the points for my education qualifications I need to get thhis points test advice from VetAssess.
Could you please let me know the time that takes to get the results for Points Advice test Only application?

Thanks in advace and waiting for your precious replies.

Cheers
VSR


----------



## Surfer127

Hey FABIO - What did they ask your boss?


----------



## Nasira

laurinoz said:


> Hi Nasira. It seems that statuses got back to lodged on 1st July, following their website upgrade.
> You still need to count your 12 weeks from your ack date


Oh ya. Counting the days keeping finger crossed. I submitted my employment docs including payslips, relieving letters etc., one of the reference letter got from my colleague since I was not able to get in touch with my ex-boss. Will this affect my application in any way? Will they do verification for my employment?


----------



## laurinoz

V2S4R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this thread.
> As adviced by DIAC, I am applying for Points advice test for qualification assessment.
> My Skills are accessed by ACS through RPL, but my qualification is not related ICT.
> That is the reason to claim the points for my education qualifications I need to get thhis points test advice from VetAssess.
> Could you please let me know the time that takes to get the results for Points Advice test Only application?
> 
> Thanks in advace and waiting for your precious replies.
> 
> Cheers
> VSR


Hi VSR,

I don't know how long it takes, and have to go to work, so no time to do the reading for you, but I found this link. Maybe you will find your info there :fingerscrossed:

Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## DaniDM

FABIO26 said:


> Did your employer get a call..as my status has changed to in progress after my boss got a call...


No, not that I know of. I already gave my current employer the heads-up and he is ready and waiting. He would have told me straight away if he had a call or email from them, he's been really supportive so far. 

Not sure about previous employers though, people start taking summer holidays so you never know...maybe I should give it a couple of days and if 13th week rolls around, I give Vetassess another call to check what they're at. 

I really just want to wake up tomorrow and be pleasantly surprised when I check my status…fingers (and toes) crossed! 

Fabio26, sorry I forgot, how many days did you wait after the ‘in progress’ status change?


----------



## Devang

Surfer127 said:


> They do accept application which are not UGC recoginised. but in the assessment letter they will write as this qualification is relevant but not recognised (if they are not able to get the details of the university). your friend has to take his chance.


University is in existance and they can verify his details as well

Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## V2S4R

laurinoz said:


> Hi VSR,
> 
> I don't know how long it takes, and have to go to work, so no time to do the reading for you, but I found this link. Maybe you will find your info there :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


Thanks mayte for your advice. This link doesn't show any time line for Points advice Test though. Thats the reason, I particularly asked for Points Test advice time lines from VETASSESS.

Cheerslane:


----------



## Finn-in-web

DaniDM said:


> Scindia, did you hear anything back from vetassess since? My documents were acknowledged on the same date (17th April) and status changed from Lodged to In Progress on the same day as yours (8th of July). Anyone else had the same status change recently?


As you see in my timeline, my docs were received the exact same date. And I got my "+" 2 weeks ago already.
May be due to

1) I filed an urgency request form End of June to make the completion before 1st July happen 

2) the fact that I work for a Big and probably known firm in Germany.

Especially 2) is unfair and a pity for guys who work in smaller countries and/or companies, but unfortunately that is the way it goes (it is all about reputation; none of my claims has been checked to my knowledge).


----------



## DaniDM

laurinoz said:


> I fully support you. It has been only a week for me, and I cannot wait for the result. Hope you will get an outcome very soon


Thanks laurinoz! I guess it is a life-changing thing, usually I play it down and say I don’t care but this time I’m like a dog with a bone, trying my best to distract myself but it isn’t working! 
Don’t even look at weekends the same way anymore, they translate into ‘another delay’ as the assessors are off and not working on my case (or anyone else’s for that matter) …
I was ok until 10 weeks, but then it started dragging out… it helps so much to see that we are all in the same boat! Hope everything goes well and the long wait pays off for all of us!
Have a great day folks


----------



## snarayan

Finn-in-web said:


> As you see in my timeline, my docs were received the exact same date. And I got my "+" 2 weeks ago already.
> May be due to
> 
> 1) I filed an urgency request form End of June to make the completion before 1st July happen
> 
> 2) the fact that I work for a Big and probably known firm in Germany.
> 
> Especially 2) is unfair and a pity for guys who work in smaller countries and/or companies, but unfortunately that is the way it goes (it is all about reputation; none of my claims has been checked to my knowledge).


I do not believe the second point is true...because couple of my friends had their employers called by vetassess even though they worked for a multinational, well reputed company with 150000 employees.. I think it depends on the way vetassess authorities review the application...if they find enough documentation which proves your work, they wouldn't bother calling. Whereas if they feel there is a doubt in the credibility of your application (for example, only statutory declaration and no reference letters or discrepancy in dates, designation etc), then they might call to clarify.


----------



## DaniDM

Finn-in-web said:


> As you see in my timeline, my docs were received the exact same date. And I got my "+" 2 weeks ago already.
> May be due to
> 
> 1) I filed an urgency request form End of June to make the completion before 1st July happen
> 
> 2) the fact that I work for a Big and probably known firm in Germany.
> 
> Especially 2) is unfair and a pity for guys who work in smaller countries and/or companies, but unfortunately that is the way it goes (it is all about reputation; none of my claims has been checked to my knowledge).



Hi Finn, I don’t think I can lodge a valid urgency request (my IELTS is not expiring anytime soon and no key birthdays affecting my points for another 2 years), I wish I could. 

I also worked for large MNCs in Ireland and Spain with U.S. global HQ for 9 years, so I don’t think it’s the case of the company size/reputation, far from it. 

What I am worried about though is that my job titles don’t match the occupation I applied for (but the job descriptions do)…I had to go with the closest match – 511112 P&P Admin. 
Everything is spelled out in detail, stamped and signed, on company letterheads from all employers, all backup documentation is with them as well, so I don’t know what to think. 

Thanks Finn for the tip and your support though, and good luck with the next step, you’re nearly there! :clap2:


----------



## AM

job company doesnt matter. whats the actual reason for getting it urgent?


----------



## snarayan

DaniDM said:


> Hi Finn, I don’t think I can lodge a valid urgency request (my IELTS is not expiring anytime soon and no key birthdays affecting my points for another 2 years), I wish I could.
> 
> I also worked for large MNCs in Ireland and Spain with U.S. global HQ for 9 years, so I don’t think it’s the case of the company size/reputation, far from it.
> 
> What I am worried about though is that my job titles don’t match the occupation I applied for (but the job descriptions do)…I had to go with the closest match – 511112 P&P Admin.
> Everything is spelled out in detail, stamped and signed, on company letterheads from all employers, all backup documentation is with them as well, so I don’t know what to think.
> 
> Thanks Finn for the tip and your support though, and good luck with the next step, you’re nearly there! :clap2:


Job title is not at all an issue as long as job descriptions match...I have also applied under the same occupation code and my designations were PMO (project management office) consultant, PMO analyst and PMO delivery manager across different companies


----------



## scindia

DaniDM said:


> Hi everyone, here goes another stalker, I am hooked to this thread from day one...you guys answered stuff without me even asking! Similar timelines I guess
> 
> Scindia, did you hear anything back from vetassess since? My documents were acknowledged on the same date (17th April) and status changed from Lodged to In Progress on the same day as yours (8th of July). Anyone else had the same status change recently?
> 
> I'm beginning to worry...what's taking so long? I called at 10 weeks (since SLA is 10-12 wks) and was told that assessment will take 12 weeks (which was yesterday).
> 
> Days are dragging on, and I don't want to call them and rub them up the wrong way, need to keep them on my good side! The waiting game is not for me, I am way too impatient for this!  :ranger:


Hi Dani

Mine status is still the same IN PROGRESS....no change in that...might get completed in next 2-3 days
still fingers crossed

rgds


----------



## AM

guys received my points test advice as well today. good guys. do call they help for sure.


----------



## DaniDM

snarayan said:


> Job title is not at all an issue as long as job descriptions match...I have also applied under the same occupation code and my designations were PMO (project management office) consultant, PMO analyst and PMO delivery manager across different companies


Thanks a million snarayan!!!  That puts my mind a bit more at ease, although I think your titles (PMO) sound a lot more closely related than mine. The project admin work content I presented them with should be ok, at least according to ANZSCO spec. Well done for getting over this hurdle and best of luck with your IELTS results…I’m sure you did just fine! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## snarayan

:ranger:


DaniDM said:


> Thanks a million snarayan!!!  That puts my mind a bit more at ease, although I think your titles (PMO) sound a lot more closely related than mine. The project admin work content I presented them with should be ok, at least according to ANZSCO spec. Well done for getting over this hurdle and best of luck with your IELTS results…I’m sure you did just fine! :fingerscrossed:


I am still in the same phase as yours..in fact I have just submitted my docs on 2nd July. But this was something my agent told me as they've dealt with several such cases where the job title and the occupation do not match.

I am sure it will all be fine for all of us and hope to see your status change to +I've outcome soon. Btw why don't you add your progress as a signature.


----------



## khanash

Devang said:


> University is in existance and they can verify his details as well
> 
> Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


there is a way u can precheck the qualifications u have.But there is a small amount to pay.First google the NOOSR AEI website then u have to pay around 50 dollars to check the AQF equivalence of ur qualifications.this is the framework vetassess uses to check the qualifications.
so no need to take the risk of applying with a huge amount.


----------



## DaniDM

scindia said:


> Hi Dani
> Mine status is still the same IN PROGRESS....no change in that...might get completed in next 2-3 days
> still fingers crossed
> rgds


Thanks for letting us know...you guys are fab! At least now I know there's probably nothing wrong (except for me being unreasonably impatient ). Fingers crossed indeed!
Would be nice to hear back before the weekend so we can celebrate! 

@aravindhmohan – hope your points test came back as you hoped, happy for you  I called at 10 wks and maybe it’s just my bad luck but the lady on the other side didn’t seem too pleased to be interrupted before 12 weeks was up, so I don’t want to rub her up the wrong way. She just said she had my file and not to worry, but that it takes 12 weeks. I see scindia has the same timeline so I’m guessing they are just busy and slightly delayed (portal changes/IT issues probably didn’t help, I’d say they were inundated with calls for a bit). 

@snarayan – I thought for some reason you were already done…thanks for sharing your agent’s input, that’s very helpful. I added my signature, as you say - hope to update it again soon with a nice big ‘+’


----------



## harneek

FABIO26 said:


> Yes. it is quite late...my agent says it could be possible in terms of the confusion they have had regarding my actual work.. they had asked me later for my company hierarchy in relation to my role along with a more detailed description on my company business profile.
> Not yet heard from them now so keeping my fingers crossed...:fingerscrossed:


Don't believe on agents. I am also in agents boat and they are sailing without any visibility. I am also in long wait pipeline of assessment result.
Waiting my assessment from Feb'13 and still waiting.........


----------



## besthar

harneek said:


> Don't believe on agents. I am also in agents boat and they are sailing without any visibility. I am also in long wait pipeline of assessment result.
> Waiting my assessment from Feb'13 and still waiting.........


Unbelievable and scary ... You've been waitin since feb 2013.... thats a very very painful wait ....I should appreciate your patience and perseverance.....

Have you tried checking with them over phone/mails ???? 
Were there any queries or clarifications from Vetassess???? 
I Hope your agent isnt taking you for a ride... do you have access to your online application and your file number ???


----------



## laurinoz

harneek said:


> Don't believe on agents. I am also in agents boat and they are sailing without any visibility. I am also in long wait pipeline of assessment result.
> Waiting my assessment from Feb'13 and still waiting.........


I would have hung my agent, if I had been in your situation!
If I remember the early posts of that thread, was it you the agent was not sharing much with, and asked you to wait?
You need to shake that tree, buddy, and pick the fruit of your work, quickly


----------



## laurinoz

V2S4R said:


> Thanks mayte for your advice. This link doesn't show any time line for Points advice Test though. Thats the reason, I particularly asked for Points Test advice time lines from VETASSESS.
> 
> Cheerslane:


Hey VSR,

Did you get the timing from someone or somewhere?


----------



## AM

10 weeks is the normal time if applied separately. otherwise along with assesment report


----------



## tanbd

Hi Guys, I'm a newbie over here but already really impressed with all those informative information you guys put over here. Thank you guys, those info help newbie like me understand better about Vetassess assessment process & approximate timeline for each stage. Now coming back to my application I've applied Vetassess (Management Consultant) through online on 9 July. My status changed to Lodged from submitted day after. I checked with my courier & got to know my document reached Vetassess office by 11.38 am Melbourne time on 11 July & received by Theresa but till now I haven't received any acknowledgement from them. Can anyone pls inform me how long it take for them to send acknowledgement to you??? Is it normal to take them few days or should I be worried & call them?? Another question, after they acknowledge they received your documents does your status changed to in progress or it remains same till an assessor assign to assess and do they inform you when they appoint an assessor???? Appreciate your help regarding those question guys  will update as soon as they update anything regarding my application.


----------



## AM

ideally it doesnt happen in the same day. did u pay online or entered ur card # in the form. if its card # entered in form, give it a week. otherwise today or tomorrow EOD


----------



## tanbd

aravindhmohan said:


> ideally it doesnt happen in the same day. did u pay online or entered ur card # in the form. if its card # entered in form, give it a week. otherwise today or tomorrow EOD


Thank you for your reply. I paid online, so getting bit worried I guess. By the way, do you any idea about the other enquiries I post my previous post. Will really appreciate if you can give me some idea. Thanks again, mate.


----------



## AM

status wont change until a assessor is assigned. after that you will get closure message.
those guys are very good and will help as required


----------



## snarayan

tanbd said:


> Thank you for your reply. I paid online, so getting bit worried I guess. By the way, do you any idea about the other enquiries I post my previous post. Will really appreciate if you can give me some idea. Thanks again, mate.


I got an acknowledgement e-mail the same day VETASSESS received the documents. 

There is no need to be worried because you'v already received a confirmation that Theresa has collected your documents. It might take a couple of days for them to sort out all files and then send out acknowledgement e-mails. If you do not hear back in 2 day's time, give them a call.


----------



## tanbd

snarayan said:


> I got an acknowledgement e-mail the same day VETASSESS received the documents.
> 
> There is no need to be worried because you'v already received a confirmation that Theresa has collected your documents. It might take a couple of days for them to sort out all files and then send out acknowledgement e-mails. If you do not hear back in 2 day's time, give them a call.


Thanks mate. Actually I saw your & someone else post, & you guys informed you have received acknowledgement the same day it make it bit worried. Any way I will take your advice & will wait till Tuesday. If by that time they don't get back to me then I think I'll call them up. Anyway, any updates on your application after they acknowledge??


----------



## harneek

besthar said:


> Unbelievable and scary ... You've been waitin since feb 2013.... thats a very very painful wait ....I should appreciate your patience and perseverance.....
> 
> Have you tried checking with them over phone/mails ????
> Were there any queries or clarifications from Vetassess????
> I Hope your agent isnt taking you for a ride... do you have access to your online application and your file number ???


I wrote so many mail to VET but they are not sharing anything as my e-mail is not registered in their data sharing record. As he not shared with me any case detail so i am not able to check the online status as well. 

My agent is telling me so many this and that, which i don't want to share becaus even i don't have trust on him. He given me time till this july, finally i will wait till july with patience, afterthat fire work will start.

Now i am in a saturation stage of pain where i become a painless person. I know what is the feeling of dream shattering because i am feeling the same day in and day out. People don't wait till 12 weeks and i am in 20th.


----------



## DaniDM

tanbd said:


> Thanks mate. Actually I saw your & someone else post, & you guys informed you have received acknowledgement the same day it make it bit worried. Any way I will take your advice & will wait till Tuesday. If by that time they don't get back to me then I think I'll call them up. Anyway, any updates on your application after they acknowledge??


Hi tanbd, in relation to updates: no, once it changed to 'documents received/acknowledged' (which I am guessing was equivalent of 'lodged' on their new portal), there were no updates for a long time...until they started working on it (then it changed to 'in progress'). When they finished it changed to 'completed', but didn't tell me whether it was positive or negative, I had to call them to fax a copy of the results to me. 

Not sure if it's the same for everyone though, I read from others that in the past, it would just change from lodged to complete without any updates in between. Hope this helps…


----------



## harneek

laurinoz said:


> I would have hung my agent, if I had been in your situation!
> If I remember the early posts of that thread, was it you the agent was not sharing much with, and asked you to wait?
> You need to shake that tree, buddy, and pick the fruit of your work, quickly


Hi laurinoz, there is a situation in a life, where you are just helpless. Do you think i had not tried anything. My Bro i not left anything in the world to get the details but i failed because i don't have anything and my good chap is not sharing anything with me. Without weapons no one can fight.


----------



## snarayan

DaniDM said:


> Hi tanbd, in relation to updates: no, once it changed to 'documents received/acknowledged' (which I am guessing was equivalent of 'lodged' on their new portal), there were no updates for a long time...until they started working on it (then it changed to 'in progress'). When they finished it changed to 'completed', but didn't tell me whether it was positive or negative, I had to call them to fax a copy of the results to me.
> 
> Not sure if it's the same for everyone though, I read from others that in the past, it would just change from lodged to complete without any updates in between. Hope this helps…


What do you mean by "I had to call them to fax a copy of the results to me". Has your outcome been announced?


----------



## snarayan

harneek said:


> Hi laurinoz, there is a situation in a life, where you are just helpless. Do you think i had not tried anything. My Bro i not left anything in the world to get the details but i failed because i don't have anything and my good chap is not sharing anything with me. Without weapons no one can fight.


Why the hell is he not sharing? Is he a MARA agent? if yes, why don't you lodge a complaint? MARA Agents are regulated by strict laws and cannot work the way they like. 

Can you exactly elobarate what is the reason given by the agent for the delay? Did you call VETASSESS and did they give the same reason or a different one? 

We need to clearly understand what the problem is in order to help you out of this mess....

Link for lodging complaints: https://www.mara.gov.au/About-Us/Compliments-and-Complaints/Compliments-and-Complaints/default.aspx

Link to check if the agency is MARA registered: https://www.mara.gov.au/agent/ARSearch.aspx?FolderID=394


----------



## DaniDM

WOOHOOOOO!!!! Faxed copy says assessment result is positive, and even the relevant years of experience match my best case scenario! My Hubby and I were jumping around like lunatics this morning. Oh wow guys this was so worth the wait, we will be celebrating A LOT this weekend!!!!! Hope we won’t be the only ones and some of you get some good news today/early next week too!

So I will be moving forward with 80 points on my EOI, will keep you posted!


----------



## snarayan

DaniDM said:


> WOOHOOOOO!!!! Faxed copy says assessment result is positive, and even the relevant years of experience match my best case scenario! My Hubby and I were jumping around like lunatics this morning. Oh wow guys this was so worth the wait, we will be celebrating A LOT this weekend!!!!! Hope we won’t be the only ones and some of you get some good news today/early next week too!
> 
> So I will be moving forward with 80 points on my EOI, will keep you posted!



Congratulations...I am very happy for you and feeling much more confident now 
because both of us have nominated the same occupation code. 

What are your next steps?? ACT or WA??


----------



## Nasira

pharma_prem said:


> same with me dear
> they received my documents on 20/05/2013.
> 
> my id is [email protected]


That's great. Do let me know if any changes occurs. Indeed we are sailing in the same boat!!!


----------



## DaniDM

snarayan said:


> Congratulations...I am very happy for you and feeling much more confident now
> because both of us have nominated the same occupation code.
> 
> What are your next steps?? ACT or WA??


Thanks snarayan  I am pretty sure you will get the same result, your job titles (and presumably work content by default then) would be even a closer match than mine, so sit back and relax, I don't foresee you having any issues.

It'll be WA for us, seems to be our best bet + it ticks pretty much everything on our wish list. Which one of the two are you after? lane:


----------



## snarayan

DaniDM said:


> Thanks snarayan  I am pretty sure you will get the same result, your job titles (and presumably work content by default then) would be even a closer match than mine, so sit back and relax, I don't foresee you having any issues.
> 
> It'll be WA for us, seems to be our best bet + it ticks pretty much everything on our wish list. Which one of the two are you after? lane:


I too prefer WA to ACT, mainly because my aunt lives in Perth and Perth is considered to be a much more vibrant city when compared to Canberra. 

I just hope the occupation remains on the new WASMOL in October and thats the timeframe when my assessment results are due . Life is so uncertain :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tanbd

DaniDM said:


> WOOHOOOOO!!!! Faxed copy says assessment result is positive, and even the relevant years of experience match my best case scenario! My Hubby and I were jumping around like lunatics this morning. Oh wow guys this was so worth the wait, we will be celebrating A LOT this weekend!!!!! Hope we won’t be the only ones and some of you get some good news today/early next week too!
> 
> So I will be moving forward with 80 points on my EOI, will keep you posted!


Hi DaniDM, let me congratulate you on your good news first. I love your sense of humour, you crack me up  but I can totally relate to your situation. Wishing you all the very best with your PR application.. Finally, few more enquire regarding Vetassess, so it took approximately 3 month (beganing to the end) for you to get the outcome isn't it??? By the way what is your occupation?? Again thanks for all the information, now I have a rough idea how things will take place.


----------



## Nasira

besthar said:


> Expect your outcome in 4-5 weeks.


Thanks for your kind reply


----------



## Nasira

laurinoz said:


> Hi Nasira. It seems that statuses got back to lodged on 1st July, following their website upgrade.
> You still need to count your 12 weeks from your ack date


Thanks for your response.


----------



## Nasira

Nasira said:


> Oh ya. Counting the days keeping finger crossed. I submitted my employment docs including payslips, relieving letters etc., one of the reference letter got from my colleague since I was not able to get in touch with my ex-boss. Will this affect my application in any way? Will they do verification for my employment?


Somebody mind answering my above question?


----------



## snarayan

Nasira said:


> Somebody mind answering my above question?


They will absolutely verify the genuineness of all documents submitted. Was the reference letter on the company letterhead? If you arent able to source reference letter, you should be submitting a statutory declaration.


----------



## harneek

snarayan said:


> Why the hell is he not sharing? Is he a MARA agent? if yes, why don't you lodge a complaint? MARA Agents are regulated by strict laws and cannot work the way they like.
> 
> Can you exactly elobarate what is the reason given by the agent for the delay? Did you call VETASSESS and did they give the same reason or a different one?
> 
> We need to clearly understand what the problem is in order to help you out of this mess....
> 
> Link for lodging complaints: https://www.mara.gov.au/About-Us/Compliments-and-Complaints/Compliments-and-Complaints/default.aspx
> 
> Link to check if the agency is MARA registered: https://www.mara.gov.au/agent/ARSearch.aspx?FolderID=394


Hi snarayan, Thanks for your support. i am also on the verge of blast but still holding my self. I just required a moral support from all of you. Todai i will share the all crab story.

I am Graduate in Medical Lab Technology and PG in Quality management nad working on very good pos in high profile company. Med Lab tech is high demand in all across the world but for that we have to clear the few exams as in abroad we are like a doctors. So my agent told he will put my case as an Life scientist for Victoria. I did my IELTS 6 each as required and started my case. 
In april i started provoking my agent to share some details so he just provieded me my file number and said result will come in first week of May. May half past and i was still waiting my result eagrly on daily basis with a psotive hope. as i was not get any info, i directly called to VET and all will shock to read what i am going to write. You just imagine what i could have faced to hear that

As per VET: YES MY CASE WAS LODGE IN FEB'13 BUT VET STILL NOT RECEIVED ANY DOCUMENTS


----------



## AM

did u send statutory declaration?


----------



## AM

that is big time cheating by your agent.. he is just using you


----------



## harneek

Hi snarayan, Thanks for your support. i am also on the verge of blast but still holding my self. I just required a moral support from all of you. Yes my agent is a MAR register and has office in sydney as well.

Today i will share the all crab story.

I am Graduate in Medical Lab Technology and PG in Quality management nad working on very good pos in high profile company. Med Lab tech is high demand in all across the world but for that we have to clear the few exams as in abroad we are like a doctors. So my agent told he will put my case as an Life scientist for Victoria. I did my IELTS 6 each as required and started my case. 
In april i started provoking my agent to share some details so he just provieded me my file number and said result will come in first week of May. May half past and i was still waiting my result eagrly on daily basis with a psotive hope. as i was not get any info, i directly called to VET and all will shock to read what i am going to write. You just imagine what i could have faced to hear that

As per VET: YES MY CASE WAS LODGE IN FEB'13 BUT VET STILL NOT RECEIVED ANY DOCUMENTS

I was in a shock state and not able to decide what to do. Then i called my agent but not able to speak but still told him about VET.

They again started how can it happen we will check with VET and will get back to you. Again i chased them for a week but no positive response. Then one day my agent told they checked with VET and documents are their.

Again i called VET and checked but another shock was waiting for me.

They repeated the same story as VET IS STILL AWAITING MY DOCUMENTS

then i blasted on my agent and then they open their mouth and told without informing me they changed my occupation because few Job Respo of life scientist is not matching with my occu and qualification. so they changed and now they change the assessment in May and hoping the result in july.

this was the whole drama, which i don't beleive because they are playing with my money and my application but not has a courtsey to inform me. 

Pls suggest guy, what will i do? Shall i beleive them or not? Some times i feel, what they did, is for my betterment only but some times.

Now how you all rate my agent, pls post. i know my movie story was little long but seeking your review.

thanks,


----------



## Going there

*harneek,* you shoul send your agent a written request to send you the  automatic confirmation received from Vetasses that your application has been submitted and paid for. No matter which qualification they were assessing for you, they had to receive such confirmation upon the completed application and processes payment. You can also note, that if you dont receive a reply from him within 2 working days you will have to proceed with lodging a complaint.


----------



## scindia

DaniDM said:


> WOOHOOOOO!!!! Faxed copy says assessment result is positive, and even the relevant years of experience match my best case scenario! My Hubby and I were jumping around like lunatics this morning. Oh wow guys this was so worth the wait, we will be celebrating A LOT this weekend!!!!! Hope we won’t be the only ones and some of you get some good news today/early next week too!
> 
> So I will be moving forward with 80 points on my EOI, will keep you posted!


A big big Heartiest congratulations to you....i am really happy hearing this from your side....my status also has changed to completed yesterday...i also called my agent to mail vetasses for fax copy but he denied me straight forward & told me to wait for next one week....
So my fingers are still crossed.

Rgds


----------



## FABIO26

DaniDM said:


> WOOHOOOOO!!!! Faxed copy says assessment result is positive, and even the relevant years of experience match my best case scenario! My Hubby and I were jumping around like lunatics this morning. Oh wow guys this was so worth the wait, we will be celebrating A LOT this weekend!!!!! Hope we won’t be the only ones and some of you get some good news today/early next week too!
> 
> So I will be moving forward with 80 points on my EOI, will keep you posted!


Congrats DaniDM..It is indeed a joyful moment for you .

I have still not got any update so keeping my fingers crossed for next week.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## FABIO26

scindia said:


> A big big Heartiest congratulations to you....i am really happy hearing this from your side....my status also has changed to completed yesterday...i also called my agent to mail vetasses for fax copy but he denied me straight forward & told me to wait for next one week....
> So my fingers are still crossed.
> 
> Rgds


Congrats to you also SCINDIA....This keeps the rest of us hopeful


----------



## Nasira

snarayan said:


> They will absolutely verify the genuineness of all documents submitted. Was the reference letter on the company letterhead? If you arent able to source reference letter, you should be submitting a statutory declaration.


Hi
All the employment documents is in letter head only except the reference letter. Yes I've given the statutory declaration. Bit worried about this only. Because the company I worked doesn't exist so I got the reference from my colleague. Is this ok? I'm worried this may delay my case. Pls advise.


----------



## snarayan

Nasira said:


> Hi
> All the employment documents is in letter head only except the reference letter. Yes I've given the statutory declaration. Bit worried about this only. Because the company I worked doesn't exist so I got the reference from my colleague. Is this ok? I'm worried this may delay my case. Pls advise.


The reference letter is not required if you are submitting a stat dec. I believe there shouldn't be any issue. Just to understand, did your colleague write the reference letter as your colleague or as your manager.


----------



## Nasira

snarayan said:


> The reference letter is not required if you are submitting a stat dec. I believe there shouldn't be any issue. Just to understand, did your colleague write the reference letter as your colleague or as your manager.


Yes. She gave me the statement as my colleague.


----------



## snarayan

Nasira said:


> Yes. She gave me the statement as my colleague.


That's just going to be an additional supporting document along with your statutory declaration. No problems whatsoever at all.


----------



## Nasira

snarayan said:


> That's just going to be an additional supporting document along with your statutory declaration. No problems whatsoever at all.


Let me explain the scenario clearly. My agent advised me to get reference from my co worker in a 50rs bond sheet stating that my designation is so and so and I possess so and so job responsibilities and got affidavit from lawyer.thats it. Rest all the docs in letter head. I checked with my colleague also so far there was no call from vetasses.


----------



## laurinoz

harneek said:


> Hi snarayan, Thanks for your support. i am also on the verge of blast but still holding my self. I just required a moral support from all of you. Yes my agent is a MAR register and has office in sydney as well.
> 
> Today i will share the all crab story.
> 
> I am Graduate in Medical Lab Technology and PG in Quality management nad working on very good pos in high profile company. Med Lab tech is high demand in all across the world but for that we have to clear the few exams as in abroad we are like a doctors. So my agent told he will put my case as an Life scientist for Victoria. I did my IELTS 6 each as required and started my case.
> In april i started provoking my agent to share some details so he just provieded me my file number and said result will come in first week of May. May half past and i was still waiting my result eagrly on daily basis with a psotive hope. as i was not get any info, i directly called to VET and all will shock to read what i am going to write. You just imagine what i could have faced to hear that
> 
> As per VET: YES MY CASE WAS LODGE IN FEB'13 BUT VET STILL NOT RECEIVED ANY DOCUMENTS
> 
> I was in a shock state and not able to decide what to do. Then i called my agent but not able to speak but still told him about VET.
> 
> They again started how can it happen we will check with VET and will get back to you. Again i chased them for a week but no positive response. Then one day my agent told they checked with VET and documents are their.
> 
> Again i called VET and checked but another shock was waiting for me.
> 
> They repeated the same story as VET IS STILL AWAITING MY DOCUMENTS
> 
> then i blasted on my agent and then they open their mouth and told without informing me they changed my occupation because few Job Respo of life scientist is not matching with my occu and qualification. so they changed and now they change the assessment in May and hoping the result in july.
> 
> this was the whole drama, which i don't beleive because they are playing with my money and my application but not has a courtsey to inform me.
> 
> Pls suggest guy, what will i do? Shall i beleive them or not? Some times i feel, what they did, is for my betterment only but some times.
> 
> Now how you all rate my agent, pls post. i know my movie story was little long but seeking your review.
> 
> thanks,


Hi Harneek,

Well, I really feel for you. I don't believe your agent is genuily interested in your case, and even less serious.
It is not professional to take such a decision on your behalf; this is your life, and he can't play with it.

I have no agent, so can't ask anyone, but other applicants going through an agent should ask them what they think of yours, and what action you could take. Serious agents don't like having their reputation being wrecked by unprofessionals, so they will probably help with advices.

Have you at least been given a date in July? Or they expect you to wait till the end?


----------



## FABIO26

laurinoz said:


> Hi Harneek,
> 
> Well, I really feel for you. I don't believe your agent is genuily interested in your case, and even less serious.
> It is not professional to take such a decision on your behalf; this is your life, and he can't play with it.
> 
> I have no agent, so can't ask anyone, but other applicants going through an agent should ask them what they think of yours, and what action you could take. Serious agents don't like having their reputation being wrecked by unprofessionals, so they will probably help with advices.
> 
> Have you at least been given a date in July? Or they expect you to wait till the end?


Harneek...I also believe your agent is taking you for a jolly good ride....why don't you insist that you want to see your application physically on the vet website which will give you a clear idea.


----------



## DaniDM

snarayan said:


> I too prefer WA to ACT, mainly because my aunt lives in Perth and Perth is considered to be a much more vibrant city when compared to Canberra.
> 
> I just hope the occupation remains on the new WASMOL in October and thats the timeframe when my assessment results are due . Life is so uncertain :fingerscrossed:


I think it will be ok for October, I may be mistaken, but I think they are only reviewing the list of occupations which became temporarily unavailable on the 1st of July (so lucky to have gone for 511112 and not 511111!). My guess is that others will still be on the list and it is likely to be kept as is...before I started the process I dug up the stats, and they needed about 4000+ Project or Program Admins. They only got about 40 to 50 last year so we are well within our occupational ceilings. 

Even with marginal slowdown in their export markets, its miles away from disintegrating into a mess that EU did, so they might reduce quotas on certain occupations, but nothing drastic at least for this year (again, just a guess). 

I am sure it will all fall into place nicely for you!


----------



## DaniDM

tanbd said:


> Hi DaniDM, let me congratulate you on your good news first. I love your sense of humour, you crack me up  but I can totally relate to your situation. Wishing you all the very best with your PR application.. Finally, few more enquire regarding Vetassess, so it took approximately 3 month (beganing to the end) for you to get the outcome isn't it??? By the way what is your occupation?? Again thanks for all the information, now I have a rough idea how things will take place.


Thanks tanbd for nice wishes, yes it took exactly 12 weeks + 2 days for completion, counting from the date they acknowledged my documents. I was going to give them until 13th week kicked in before I started chasing it, but there was no need. My occupation is 511112. Good luck!


----------



## snarayan

DaniDM said:


> I think it will be ok for October, I may be mistaken, but I think they are only reviewing the list of occupations which became temporarily unavailable on the 1st of July (so lucky to have gone for 511112 and not 511111!). My guess is that others will still be on the list and it is likely to be kept as is...before I started the process I dug up the stats, and they needed about 4000+ Project or Program Admins. They only got about 40 to 50 last year so we are well within our occupational ceilings.
> 
> Even with marginal slowdown in their export markets, its miles away from disintegrating into a mess that EU did, so they might reduce quotas on certain occupations, but nothing drastic at least for this year (again, just a guess).
> 
> I am sure it will all fall into place nicely for you!


Thanks DaniDM, it's a sigh of relief for me. Lets hope for the best and keep the stones rolling and soon it'll all be over


----------



## DaniDM

scindia said:


> A big big Heartiest congratulations to you....i am really happy hearing this from your side....my status also has changed to completed yesterday...i also called my agent to mail vetasses for fax copy but he denied me straight forward & told me to wait for next one week....
> So my fingers are still crossed.
> 
> Rgds


Thanks and I will keep my fingers crossed for you!! I think it will be ok, I don't think they would mark it as completed if it wasn't positive, without asking for any more detail or clarification...I think they want to help and make sure they don't just fail the application without double checking your claim and being able to substantiate a 'no go' (so people don't keep coming back with appeals). I'm pretty sure you will have good news next week. 

I don't think any of my employers got a call, so it may be a good sign that they are happy with the documents you provided.


----------



## DaniDM

FABIO26 said:


> Harneek...I also believe your agent is taking you for a jolly good ride....why don't you insist that you want to see your application physically on the vet website which will give you a clear idea.


Harneek , you poor thing, that's a living nightmare  
If it was me, I would definitely lodge a formal complaint to his regulatory body and aim to strip this agent of his license, I wonder how many other poor souls this individual is messing about. 
Have you signed a contract with this agent, and is he in breach of his contractual obligations?
You may be able to find an exit clause and ask for a full refund?
Judging by the pace this is going at, you would probably be quicker doing it yourself...you already prepared all the documentation so you could probably just cut your losses and move forward directly with Vetassess. Ideally he should give you access details to your application, or you could enquire with Vetassess beforehand if you sack your agent whether they can transfer login credentials for your file to you (so you don't have to pay twice).
Best of luck, go get him! :boxing:


----------



## laurinoz

DaniDM said:


> I think it will be ok for October, I may be mistaken, but I think they are only reviewing the list of occupations which became temporarily unavailable on the 1st of July (so lucky to have gone for 511112 and not 511111!). My guess is that others will still be on the list and it is likely to be kept as is...before I started the process I dug up the stats, and they needed about 4000+ Project or Program Admins. They only got about 40 to 50 last year so we are well within our occupational ceilings.
> 
> Even with marginal slowdown in their export markets, its miles away from disintegrating into a mess that EU did, so they might reduce quotas on certain occupations, but nothing drastic at least for this year (again, just a guess).
> 
> I am sure it will all fall into place nicely for you!


Hi DaniDM,

Can i just ask where do you go to get those stats? I am interested.
Thanks


----------



## DaniDM

laurinoz said:


> Hi DaniDM,
> 
> Can i just ask where do you go to get those stats? I am interested.
> Thanks


SkillSelect

Just click on Reports tab and you will see occupational ceilings, reports&stats on invites by date etc. I see they had reset the quotas for this year on the 1st of July, so for 511112 it has gone up to 7740 places, and only 2 issued so far


----------



## laurinoz

DaniDM said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> Just click on Reports tab and you will see occupational ceilings, reports&stats on invites by date etc. I see they had reset the quotas for this year on the 1st of July, so for 511112 it has gone up to 7740 places, and only 2 issued so far


Thanks for the link!
It is good to see there's 1260 places for my occupation, and none taken so far... I might have my chances


----------



## tanbd

DaniDM said:


> Thanks tanbd for nice wishes, yes it took exactly 12 weeks + 2 days for completion, counting from the date they acknowledged my documents. I was going to give them until 13th week kicked in before I started chasing it, but there was no need. My occupation is 511112. Good luck!


Thanks mate. Now all those info. kept me check, before the forum I was getting worried as I get to know my document was received by Theresa on 11th July (courier traking) but no acknowledgement of it so far. DaniDM, just wondering, when you asked them to send a fax copy of your outcome did they charge you for it or it was free?? & they still sending you a paper copy by mail isn't it?? Another thing, did Vetassess called or email any of your supervisor?? Just asking as I'm bit worried with my previous supervisor poor spoken English.


----------



## V2S4R

*Points Test advice only processing times.*

Guys,

Unfortunately, My Co did not accept my Educational qualification points that I claimed in visa due to the fast that my education is not assessed by ACS.

I requested my CO to give some time to get my qualification assessed by VETASSESS and processed the documents today.

To the Background, Im non-IT graduate having more than 8 years assessed positively by ACS for my IT experience includes 3 years in Australia.

I had been adviced by some forum members to get it assessed earlier and try to apply for VETASSESS 3 months ago. Initial screen was asking if this referred by any other assessing body or DIAC. I thought without that I cannot proceed anyfurther and neglect that time.

Now, it become mandate for me, hense I applied with urgent request form also.

Could you guys pls post your timelines to keep track of the applications for points test advice only?
Appreciated for your replies.

Cheers
VSR


----------



## n.sh

Hi Everyone,

Just read all the posts.. congratulations to the ones who got through.. Read some terrible experience with agents too.. Thats shocking

I am planning to prepare my file and send it to VETASSESS.. Was earlier thinking of hiring a agent for advice but now I am slightly confused..

Would you please check the below list of documents that I am planning to send or is there anything else that should go in? or should I go via the agent route.. TOTALLY MESSED UP

1. Certified photocopies of my certificates from Notary
2. Certified photocopies of my contracts, payslips, bonus letters etc. from Notary
3. Letter from senior on company letterhead with stamp
4. Statutory declaration on Rs 50 stamp paper for one of my previous employment with my seniors phn num- for this case i am attaching App letter, pay slips, bank statement. my company is shut down from my present location so cant contact them on the other site
Do I need a reference letter from my colleague on stamp paper as well or would these things do?
5. 2 photos - certified
6. Resume - Self signed
7. Passport copy, DOB copy attested by Notary

Hope I am not missing anything.. Please advise..

Regards,
SH


----------



## n.sh

Also, I am planning to go down the State sponsorship route..

so I believe first one shall be good for me or do i also need point test advice

1. Full Skills Assessment (ENSOL/ State Territory Nominated/GSM without Points Test Advice)
2. Full Skills Assessment (GSM with Points Test Advice)

Shall await your reply.. Planning to apply online by Monday


----------



## FABIO26

n.sh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just read all the posts.. congratulations to the ones who got through.. Read some terrible experience with agents too.. Thats shocking
> 
> I am planning to prepare my file and send it to VETASSESS.. Was earlier thinking of hiring a agent for advice but now I am slightly confused..
> 
> Would you please check the below list of documents that I am planning to send or is there anything else that should go in? or should I go via the agent route.. TOTALLY MESSED UP
> 
> 1. Certified photocopies of my certificates from Notary
> 2. Certified photocopies of my contracts, payslips, bonus letters etc. from Notary
> 3. Letter from senior on company letterhead with stamp
> 4. Statutory declaration on Rs 50 stamp paper for one of my previous employment with my seniors phn num- for this case i am attaching App letter, pay slips, bank statement. my company is shut down from my present location so cant contact them on the other site
> Do I need a reference letter from my colleague on stamp paper as well or would these things do?
> 5. 2 photos - certified
> 6. Resume - Self signed
> 7. Passport copy, DOB copy attested by Notary
> 
> Hope I am not missing anything.. Please advise..
> 
> Regards,
> Neha


Hi Neha...going with a agent is again what you need to decide...however one needs to keep on top of them at all stages so that you are kept in the loop of all updates that are happening on your application.Cheerio and all the best..


----------



## Surfer127

1. Stamp paper is not needed, But if you are making SD then notary will put his stamps and seals to certify it. as you have a reference letter from Senior on letter head, letter from a collegue and SD are not needed

2. You didnt mention educational certificate

3. You missed on signed declaration of the application






n.sh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just read all the posts.. congratulations to the ones who got through.. Read some terrible experience with agents too.. Thats shocking
> 
> I am planning to prepare my file and send it to VETASSESS.. Was earlier thinking of hiring a agent for advice but now I am slightly confused..
> 
> Would you please check the below list of documents that I am planning to send or is there anything else that should go in? or should I go via the agent route.. TOTALLY MESSED UP
> 
> 1. Certified photocopies of my certificates from Notary
> 2. Certified photocopies of my contracts, payslips, bonus letters etc. from Notary
> 3. Letter from senior on company letterhead with stamp
> 4. Statutory declaration on Rs 50 stamp paper for one of my previous employment with my seniors phn num- for this case i am attaching App letter, pay slips, bank statement. my company is shut down from my present location so cant contact them on the other site
> Do I need a reference letter from my colleague on stamp paper as well or would these things do?
> 5. 2 photos - certified
> 6. Resume - Self signed
> 7. Passport copy, DOB copy attested by Notary
> 
> Hope I am not missing anything.. Please advise..
> 
> Regards,
> SH


----------



## n.sh

That was a really prompt response.. I can understand the point that you are trying to convey but then what is the point of giving them huge amount of money n still feeling dubious of their acts..

Fabio.. could you please check my list of attachments.. my 80% mind is to apply on my own.

Regards,
Sh


----------



## Surfer127

Hi Neha 
I would suggest to go with PTA in your case, as your company which you worked for has been shut.

PTA will help you in DIAC process as you wont need to explain them alll these things as VET would already verify it.

Rest you decide your action.

Hope this helps


----------



## n.sh

Thanks..What sort of declaration is needed from my side.. is that the one which states that i am not in Australia when i am applying for it..

2. That SD is for my past employment.. for that i have just appointment letter, relieving letter, exp certificate, bank statements, Payslips..Would i still need a stamp paper declaration from my colleague


----------



## n.sh

So PTA - point test advise..can be applied by anyone..I hope that wont affect state sponsorship thing..


----------



## Surfer127

Sorry PTA is Points Test Advice

- Yes you would need SD for your job duties if you want to get your employment with the past assessed. (if a reference letter on letterhead mentioning your job duties is available with you then you need SD)

You need to submit SD or reference letter for each of the position you held in all the companies. 

for eg for company one you worked in two profile then you need two SD/reference letter
or if you worked in three companies the you would require three reference letter or Three SD


----------



## Surfer127

Again - stamp paper is not needed..

Declaration would contain - 

1. duration of employment
2. Drawn salary
3. Contact details for supervisor
4. Job Duties.

You will need to validate you SD with payslip, appointment letter, etc

Refer this link: Employment evidence (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


a) Evidence of tasks performed at the skill level of your nominated occupation
a Statement of Service from the Employer (Work Reference). Please see 
Appendix B, Statement of Service or Reference Letter from your employer for the required information for this document; or
a Statutory Declaration if you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service as described above. See Appendix C, Statutory Declaration for information about Statutory Declarations. This should be verifiable and supported by other evidence such as Appointment Letter, Official Position Description and evidence of paid employment. A Statutory Declaration on its own will not suffice as evidence of tasks performed.
An organisational chart if nominating a managerial occupation.


----------



## n.sh

Thanks for the advise Surfer (dont know the name so please dont mind)

My final check list should look like the below then

Apply online and request PTA  
then I courier the below
1. Certified photocopies of my educational certificates from Notary
2. Certified photocopies of my contracts, payslips, bonus letters etc. from Notary
3. Letter from senior on company letterhead with stamp - PRESENT COMPANY
4. SD attested by notary for one of my PREVIOUS employment with my seniors phn num- for this case i am attaching App letter, pay slips, bank statement. my company is shut down from my present location so cant contact them on the other site
5. 2 photos - certified
6. Resume - Self signed
7. Passport copy, DOB copy attested by Notary
8. SD that i am not in Australia while applying for file
9. Signed Application form
10. Payment by draft..or should i pay online via credit card


----------



## Surfer127

1. You can fill up the form online and then submit it. 
2. Pay by credit card
3. Take printout of Application record & Sign 

Send this application record with documents.

I would prefer Credit card as it will save you trouble of draft and i read that VET sometime messes up with DRAFT.


----------



## snarayan

n.sh said:


> Thanks for the advise Surfer (dont know the name so please dont mind)
> 
> My final check list should look like the below then
> 
> Apply online and request PTA
> then I courier the below
> 1. Certified photocopies of my educational certificates from Notary
> 2. Certified photocopies of my contracts, payslips, bonus letters etc. from Notary
> 3. Letter from senior on company letterhead with stamp - PRESENT COMPANY
> 4. SD attested by notary for one of my PREVIOUS employment with my seniors phn num- for this case i am attaching App letter, pay slips, bank statement. my company is shut down from my present location so cant contact them on the other site
> 5. 2 photos - certified
> 6. Resume - Self signed
> 7. Passport copy, DOB copy attested by Notary
> 8. SD that i am not in Australia while applying for file
> 9. Signed Application form
> 10. Payment by draft..or should i pay online via credit card



Submit as many documents as possible to prove your employment...form 16 (tax documents) would be a solid proof for paid employment along with your payslips...


----------



## n.sh

I have form 16 for my present employment almost 4.5yrs+ but for previous employment i dont have that.. Hope that wouldnt be much of an issue.. I have bank statement, payslips, app, relieving letters for previous employment..


----------



## Surfer127

Narayan, Laurinoz

just a query - I check VET site now and they have added (I guess they just added) organisation chart as a required document on their site if you are applying for managerial occupation.

and according to ABS site occupation starting from 1xxxxx are managerial occupation. correct me if I am wrong

I am a bit worried as my code ends with BD Manager and I didnt submit org chart. and also its starts with 2xxxx so according to diac - its a professional occupation. 

Also Org chart is not mandatory according to VET checklist. 

Pls help me


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Narayan, Laurinoz
> 
> just a query - I check VET site now and they have added (I guess they just added) organisation chart as a required document on their site if you are applying for managerial occupation.
> 
> and according to ABS site occupation starting from 1xxxxx are managerial occupation. correct me if I am wrong
> 
> I am a bit worried as my code ends with BD Manager and I didnt submit org chart. and also its starts with 2xxxx so according to diac - its a professional occupation.
> 
> Also Org chart is not mandatory according to VET checklist.
> 
> Pls help me



This is a requirement that has been on the list for quite some time. However you need not worry as your occupation does not begin with 1. Yours is professional and mine is administrative and clerical.


----------



## snarayan

n.sh said:


> I have form 16 for my present employment almost 4.5yrs+ but for previous employment i dont have that.. Hope that wouldnt be much of an issue.. I have bank statement, payslips, app, relieving letters for previous employment..


Form 16 is not a necessity as long as you are submitting payslips. You don't need bank statements. But, try procuring your form 16...there is also something called form 26. This is a document issued by government which states the companies that have deposited tax against your pan number. You could try to get your hands on this form via www.incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in


----------



## n.sh

Thanks, I shall try to get it from my last employer.. Also, could you please advise me on 1 question from the online form-

it asks for Primary school and Secondary school details- 

In India, primary is till 5th and Secondary till 10th.. so in the question name of highest end of schooling certificate obtained - should i write Secondary School Certificate

& then in higher education I start mentioning from 12th (senior secondary) to Graduation to Post Graduation

Is this the same for Aussies too?


----------



## snarayan

n.sh said:


> Thanks, I shall try to get it from my last employer.. Also, could you please advise me on 1 question from the online form-
> 
> it asks for Primary school and Secondary school details-
> 
> In India, primary is till 5th and Secondary till 10th.. so in the question name of highest end of schooling certificate obtained - should i write Secondary School Certificate
> 
> & then in higher education I start mentioning from 12th (senior secondary) to Graduation to Post Graduation
> 
> Is this the same for Aussies too?


I listed 1st to 7th as primary
8th to 10th as secondary
And the highest qualification was pre-university or 11th and 12th depending on state or CBSE syllabus.


----------



## Nasira

Nasira said:


> Let me explain the scenario clearly. My agent advised me to get reference from my co worker in a 50rs bond sheet stating that my designation is so and so and I possess so and so job responsibilities and got affidavit from lawyer.thats it. Rest all the docs in letter head. I checked with my colleague also so far there was no call from vetasses.


My agent adviced to get reference letter in a 50rs stamp paper from my colleague since I was not able to get in touch with my ex boss as the company shut down in jan 2010. I got it notarised along with other docs. I did not give any declaration for this I this ok? Because I see you guys adviced on giving SD. Need help.


----------



## n.sh

then where do we add the graduation and post graduation???


----------



## snarayan

Nasira said:


> My agent adviced to get reference letter in a 50rs stamp paper from my colleague since I was not able to get in touch with my ex boss as the company shut down in jan 2010. I got it notarised along with other docs. I did not give any declaration for this I this ok? Because I see you guys adviced on giving SD. Need help.


Statutory declaration is the alternative suggested if you are not able to produce a reference letter in company letterhead. I do not think employee signing on a 50rs stamp paper is accepted..you should send across a stat declaration now to avoid any delays..don't wait for vetassess to contact you for a star dec or a reference letter.

Please note, stat dec has a lot of weight because you are declaring something and an attorney is witnessing the same..it is accepted as a legal document across all common wealth countries.

Also can you suggest if your agent is MARA registered???


----------



## snarayan

n.sh said:


> then where do we add the graduation and post graduation???


Graduation under post secondary qualification.


----------



## Nasira

snarayan said:


> Statutory declaration is the alternative suggested if you are not able to produce a reference letter in company letterhead. I do not think employee signing on a 50rs stamp paper is accepted..you should send across a stat declaration now to avoid any delays..don't wait for vetassess to contact you for a star dec or a reference letter.
> 
> Please note, stat dec has a lot of weight because you are declaring something and an attorney is witnessing the same..it is accepted as a legal document across all common wealth countries.
> 
> Also can you suggest if your agent is MARA registered???


Yes they are. Checked their site mara reg.no is mentioned. Hey I have everything on letterhead except this ref letter. Do u think still SD needed? Sorry if I'm bothering asking too many doubts.


----------



## snarayan

This is how I have mentioned on the online application:

Primary school: 1st to 7th standard
Secondary school: 8th to 12th
Name of the highest end of schooling certificate: 12th standard.
Under higher education:
Bsc maths and mba (in separate sections)

Hope this answers...


----------



## snarayan

Nasira said:


> Yes they are. Checked their site mara reg.no is mentioned. Hey I have everything on letterhead except this ref letter. Do u think still SD needed? Sorry if I'm bothering asking too many doubts.


Yes sd is absolutely essential if you don't have a reference letter on letterhead with all details ( details include duration, designation, salary drawn, how many hours in a week, full time or part time, name and contact of supervisor/ hr)...all these details should be mentioned on the sd..let me know and I will pm you a format of the sd.


----------



## Nasira

snarayan said:


> Yes sd is absolutely essential if you don't have reference letter in letterhead with all details ( details include duration, designation, salary drawn, how many hours in a week, full time or part time, name and contact of supervisor/ hr)...all these details should be mentioned on the sd..let me know and I will pm you a format of the sd.


Then why my agent did not insisted me in giving SD? What should I do now? Almost it's going to be 2 months after submission.


----------



## snarayan

Nasira said:


> Yes they are. Checked their site mara reg.no is mentioned. Hey I have everything on letterhead except this ref letter. Do u think still SD needed? Sorry if I'm bothering asking too many doubts.


Most importantly, don't have conflicting thoughts. If your agent is MARA registered, he is under strict scrutiny and wouldn't risk giving you incorrect information. He would have dealt with several such cases and should have reviewed all your documentation and come to a conclusion that Sd is not required. I am just a regular visitor of the official immigration sites and my knowledge is quite limited..so just sit back and relax


----------



## Nasira

snarayan said:


> Most importantly, don't have conflicting thoughts. If your agent is MARA registered, he is under strict scrutiny and wouldn't risk giving you incorrect information. He would have dealt with several such cases and should have reviewed all your documentation and come to a conclusion that Sd is not required. I am just a regular visitor of the official immigration sites and my knowledge is quite limited..so just sit back and relax


Hmmm I checked their mara no in Aussie immigration site. Fortunately they are registered. This was the only thing made me to pay the huge amount as their service fee. Your post made me bit relaxed. Now looking forward for the result.


----------



## snarayan

Nasira said:


> Then why my agent did not insisted me in giving SD? What should I do now? Almost it's going to be 2 months after submission.


Can you tell me where have you listed down your daily tasks/ job responsibilities. Is it on the stamp paper signed by employee. In other words can you explain what exactly is listed on the stamp paper?


----------



## Nasira

They told me to mention the duration, designation and my job responsibilities and also my colleagues contact info and the designation that's all.


----------



## snarayan

Hi Nasira, I was just researching to confirm what I said was correct and this is what it states on the website:

•a Statement of Service from the Employer (Work Reference). Please see 
Appendix B, Statement of Service or Reference Letter from your employer for the required information for this document; or 

•a Statutory Declaration if you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service as described above. See Appendix C, Statutory Declaration for information about Statutory Declarations. This should be verifiable and supported by other evidence such as Appointment Letter, Official Position Description and evidence of paid employment. A Statutory Declaration on its own will not suffice as evidence of tasks performed.

Specifications of a reference letter: 

1) show the official company or government department letterhead of the organisation which employed you
2) show in the letterhead the full address of the company, any telephone and fax numbers, email and website addresses
3) be from your supervisor or the manager of the human resources department – *references from colleagues at the same level or below are not suitable*
4) be signed by an authorised person whose name and position is typed or stamped below the signature – a signature which cannot be identified will not be accepted

and include the following information:

• the direct contact number of the person writing the reference
• the exact period of employment
• the required working hours per fortnight
• whether that employment was permanent or temporary
• whether the employment was full-time or part-time
• the position(s) held
• the main five (5) duties undertaken
• the salary earned

If you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service from your employer you should submit a Statutory Declaration. This is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness. This should be verifiable and be supported by other evidence of your employment.

The Statutory Declaration – must include the following details:
1) the full name and address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses
2) the name and position of your direct superior and a contact number for them details of the exact period of employment

including:
• whether permanent or temporary
• whether full-time or part-time
• position(s) held - positions should not be described by generic titles (for example, research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example,
research chemist, accounts clerk)
• the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned
• The reason why you cannot obtain a statement from the employer.

This clearly explains that *colleague references are not accepted*...can you show this to your agent and get back to us based on what he says.

Source:
http://www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_australia/qa2_employment_evidence.cfm


----------



## DaniDM

tanbd said:


> Thanks mate. Now all those info. kept me check, before the forum I was getting worried as I get to know my document was received by Theresa on 11th July (courier traking) but no acknowledgement of it so far. DaniDM, just wondering, when you asked them to send a fax copy of your outcome did they charge you for it or it was free?? & they still sending you a paper copy by mail isn't it?? Another thing, did Vetassess called or email any of your supervisor?? Just asking as I'm bit worried with my previous supervisor poor spoken English.


Hi, there was no charge for the fax, they sent it within a few minutes of me asking. They are not allowed to confirm assessment outcome over the phone or send a scanned copy by email. But the fax did the job. The original will still come by post.

I don't think they called or emailed anybody, but in fairness, my work documents were all on official letterhead paper, stamped and signed by individuals specified on Vet requirements, and VERY detailed (with emphasis on tasks that match the nominated occupation). 

If you are worried about your supv's language skills, they can always excuse themselves on the call, and either ask someone to translate or request to be contacted in writing so they can translate and respond when they understood the inquiry properly. I don't think Vet guys would mind, they can't expect everyone to speak perfect English, it's you applying to migrate, not your boss...


----------



## Nasira

Nasira said:


> They told me to mention the duration, designation and my job responsibilities and also my colleagues contact info and the designation that's all.


As per the agent instruction and the format sent by them I followed the same like they said and got it signed on the stamp paper. Now let me wait and see wat happens. But one thing so far no call from vetasses. I'm afraid that my result might get delayed.


----------



## Nasira

snarayan said:


> Hi Nasira, I was just researching to confirm what I said was correct and this is what it states on the website:
> 
> •a Statement of Service from the Employer (Work Reference). Please see
> Appendix B, Statement of Service or Reference Letter from your employer for the required information for this document; or
> 
> •a Statutory Declaration if you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service as described above. See Appendix C, Statutory Declaration for information about Statutory Declarations. This should be verifiable and supported by other evidence such as Appointment Letter, Official Position Description and evidence of paid employment. A Statutory Declaration on its own will not suffice as evidence of tasks performed.
> 
> Specifications of a reference letter:
> 
> 1) show the official company or government department letterhead of the organisation which employed you
> 2) show in the letterhead the full address of the company, any telephone and fax numbers, email and website addresses
> 3) be from your supervisor or the manager of the human resources department – *references from colleagues at the same level or below are not suitable*
> 4) be signed by an authorised person whose name and position is typed or stamped below the signature – a signature which cannot be identified will not be accepted
> 
> and include the following information:
> 
> • the direct contact number of the person writing the reference
> • the exact period of employment
> • the required working hours per fortnight
> • whether that employment was permanent or temporary
> • whether the employment was full-time or part-time
> • the position(s) held
> • the main five (5) duties undertaken
> • the salary earned
> 
> If you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service from your employer you should submit a Statutory Declaration. This is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness. This should be verifiable and be supported by other evidence of your employment.
> 
> The Statutory Declaration – must include the following details:
> 1) the full name and address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses
> 2) the name and position of your direct superior and a contact number for them details of the exact period of employment
> 
> including:
> • whether permanent or temporary
> • whether full-time or part-time
> • position(s) held - positions should not be described by generic titles (for example, research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example,
> research chemist, accounts clerk)
> • the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned
> • The reason why you cannot obtain a statement from the employer.
> 
> This clearly explains that *colleague references are not accepted*...can you show this to your agent and get back to us based on what he says.
> 
> Source:
> Employment evidence (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


I think my agent instead of asking the SD, they told me to get reference from my colleague along with other docs. Don't know now wat to do? How to proceed?


----------



## snarayan

Nasira said:


> I think my agent instead of asking the SD, they told me to get reference from my colleague along with other docs. Don't know now wat to do? How to proceed?


ask your agent what's his side of the story. Show him this document and ask him to clarify. May be, he exactly knows what he's doing.


----------



## Nasira

snarayan said:


> ask your agent what's his side of the story. Show him this document and ask him to clarify. May be, he exactly knows what he's doing.


Let me check with my agent tomm morning. This is gonna be the Important task for the day. Can I check vetasses also if my docs are sufficient enough to proceed?


----------



## snarayan

Nasira said:


> Let me check with my agent tomm morning. This is gonna be the Important task for the day. Can I check vetasses also if my docs are sufficient enough to proceed?


I doubt if VETASSESS will answer queries if you call as they directly deal with the agents. Ask your agent first as to what he says. Drop him an e-mail and get everything in writing.


----------



## Nasira

snarayan said:


> I doubt if VETASSESS will answer queries if you call as they directly deal with the agents. Ask your agent first as to what he says. Drop him an e-mail and get everything in writing.


Ya sure. Thank you so much for your replies. I will keep posted the progression of my app as I'm nearing the TAT. Also my agent's reply on this. Once again thanks Narayan.


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Narayan, Laurinoz
> 
> just a query - I check VET site now and they have added (I guess they just added) organisation chart as a required document on their site if you are applying for managerial occupation.
> 
> and according to ABS site occupation starting from 1xxxxx are managerial occupation. correct me if I am wrong
> 
> I am a bit worried as my code ends with BD Manager and I didnt submit org chart. and also its starts with 2xxxx so according to diac - its a professional occupation.
> 
> Also Org chart is not mandatory according to VET checklist.
> 
> Pls help me


I didn't know they changed it. Last time I checked, around mid-June, there was no reference to this chart being mandatory.
It is still not compulsory as per the explanatory notes, used to build up your file. It is only mentioned under:

"c) Supplementary employment evidence – optional for all applicants"

It must be new. I have not submitted any chart. Now I will prepare one in case they come back and ask for it, to be on the safe side.


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> I didn't know they changed it. Last time I checked, around mid-June, there was no reference to this chart being mandatory.
> It is still not compulsory as per the explanatory notes, used to build up your file. It is only mentioned under:
> 
> "c) Supplementary employment evidence – optional for all applicants"
> 
> It must be new. I have not submitted any chart. Now I will prepare one in case they come back and ask for it, to be on the safe side.


Hi Laurinoz, 

This has been a requirement even before I applied and I remember asking this to my agent and she told me that its for managerial occupations. I think its mandatory for managerial occupations: 

See extract from the website:

•a Statement of Service from the Employer (Work Reference). Please see 
Appendix B, Statement of Service or Reference Letter from your employer for the required information for this document; or 
•a Statutory Declaration if you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service as described above. See Appendix C, Statutory Declaration for information about Statutory Declarations. This should be verifiable and supported by other evidence such as Appointment Letter, Official Position Description and evidence of paid employment. A Statutory Declaration on its own will not suffice as evidence of tasks performed.
•An organisational chart if nominating a managerial occupation.

I think its better you submit it right away and dont wait for them to ask. 

Check out this link: Employment evidence (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## snarayan

snarayan said:


> Hi Laurinoz,
> 
> This has been a requirement even before I applied and I remember asking this to my agent and she told me that its for managerial occupations. I think its mandatory for managerial occupations:
> 
> See extract from the website:
> 
> •a Statement of Service from the Employer (Work Reference). Please see
> Appendix B, Statement of Service or Reference Letter from your employer for the required information for this document; or
> •a Statutory Declaration if you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service as described above. See Appendix C, Statutory Declaration for information about Statutory Declarations. This should be verifiable and supported by other evidence such as Appointment Letter, Official Position Description and evidence of paid employment. A Statutory Declaration on its own will not suffice as evidence of tasks performed.
> •An organisational chart if nominating a managerial occupation.
> 
> I think its better you submit it right away and dont wait for them to ask.
> 
> Check out this link: Employment evidence (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


addional information in this regard:

Major Group 1 Managers 
Major Group 2 Professionals 
Major Group 3 Technicians and Trades Workers
Major Group 4 Community and Personal Service Workers
Major Group 5 Clerical and Administrative Workers
Major Group 6 Sales Workers
Major Group 7 Machinery Operators and Drivers
Major Group 8 Labourers


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Hi all vetassess received my application on 15 april 2013, subsequently they sent a mail that my application has been randomnly selected for further investigation. Its almost three months gone, still the status of my application is lodged. When ever I contact vetassess, the only answer was STILL WE HAVENT GOT INVESTIGATION RESULTS FROM DIAC , KINDLY WAIT. I m puzzled and worried. Anyone have idea on this issue.


----------



## laurinoz

Thanks Snarayan, will do then. I believe this need to be notarized as well?


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Thanks Snarayan, will do then. I believe this need to be notarized as well?


It needs to be on Company letter head.. so I will be submitting SD. I know my company wont give it to me. Also I am not going to prepare it unless they ask for it.


----------



## Surfer127

I have not come across any such case, only option you have is to wait till DIAC completes their investigation



sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi all vetassess received my application on 15 april 2013, subsequently they sent a mail that my application has been randomnly selected for further investigation. Its almost three months gone, still the status of my application is lodged. When ever I contact vetassess, the only answer was STILL WE HAVENT GOT INVESTIGATION RESULTS FROM DIAC , KINDLY WAIT. I m puzzled and worried. Anyone have idea on this issue.


----------



## FABIO26

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi all vetassess received my application on 15 april 2013, subsequently they sent a mail that my application has been randomnly selected for further investigation. Its almost three months gone, still the status of my application is lodged. When ever I contact vetassess, the only answer was STILL WE HAVENT GOT INVESTIGATION RESULTS FROM DIAC , KINDLY WAIT. I m puzzled and worried. Anyone have idea on this issue.


Hi Sabithasivaguru..you should have received it as per timelines...if all docs were received on 15 Apr..why don't you give them a call and find out..


----------



## FABIO26

Surfer127 said:


> It needs to be on Company letter head.. so I will be submitting SD. I know my company wont give it to me. Also I am not going to prepare it unless they ask for it.


Hi Surfer..I was asked for this additional document with a company chart and my role...I did not do it on a company letterhead just got it self attested.


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> It needs to be on Company letter head.. so I will be submitting SD. I know my company wont give it to me. Also I am not going to prepare it unless they ask for it.


Thanks Surfer127 and Fabio26
I know we don't have one, but will be easy to create it. My boss will be cool to sign it. If not, I will do a SD. I have access to our letterhead papers, no prob.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

FABIO26 said:


> Hi Sabithasivaguru..you should have received it as per timelines...if all docs were received on 15 Apr..why don't you give them a call and find out..


Hi FABIO, called them several times but the only answer they give is still ur investigation results are pending. Vetassess says they cannot intervene with Diac auhorities on this issue. As per vetassess they await results from Diac. But when they will receive is a great question mark.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Surfer127 said:


> I have not come across any such case, only option you have is to wait till DIAC completes their investigation


Hi surfer, pity thing on my case is that my employer has got call and mails from Diac on the month of may itself. But still now they havent released the results. Really worried and helpless. Dont know whom to approach....


----------



## Surfer127

sabithasivaguru - Seems like patience is the only option, You can convince yourself that atleast your application is in progress.. as your employer has received calls from DIAC.

Hi FABIO - what is your occupation code?



sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi surfer, pity thing on my case is that my employer has got call and mails from Diac on the month of may itself
> . But still now they havent released the results. Really worried and helpless. Dont know whom to approach....


----------



## scindia

Hi Danidm,


I have got a call from agent that he might have been mistaken OR the status has again converted into IN PROGRESS.....
So my wait is still not over....
Status showing now IN PROGRESS status is showing at vetasses since 8th july...Almost 1 week..

Still fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## FABIO26

scindia said:


> Hi Danidm,
> 
> 
> I have got a call from agent that he might have been mistaken OR the status has again converted into IN PROGRESS.....
> So my wait is still not over....
> Status showing now IN PROGRESS status is showing at vetasses since 8th july...Almost 1 week..
> 
> Still fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


Mine also is still showing as IN PROGRESS ...going to be a week tomorrow...


----------



## DaniDM

FABIO26 said:


> Mine also is still showing as IN PROGRESS ...going to be a week tomorrow...


Hi guys, don't worry, I'm sure everything's ok and you will get your positive outcome soon. Maybe give them another few days and when the 13th week kicks around (counting from document acknowledgement date) you could give them a call just to check if everything is ok and if they are waiting for anything from you/your manager etc. 

They didn't call mine, but I know what the waiting is like, pretty nerve-wrecking stuff. They will not give you a 'negative' without checking stuff with you and your employers first, that's at least my guess!


----------



## Shuurei_Chan

Hi guys,

I had my positive assessment outcome completed on the 11th week and was faxed over the same day - just last Friday.

I nominated the occupation of Management Consultant.

Cheers


----------



## nectar_s

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi surfer, pity thing on my case is that my employer has got call and mails from Diac on the month of may itself. But still now they havent released the results. Really worried and helpless. Dont know whom to approach....




Hi 

Did the employer got call from Vetassess or DIAC, usually only Vet calls the employer and verifies the details, but u have mentioned DIAC has to verify,, confused!!


----------



## sabithasivaguru

nectar_s said:


> Hi
> 
> Did the employer got call from Vetassess or DIAC, usually only Vet calls the employer and verifies the details, but u have mentioned DIAC has to verify,, confused!!


Hi nectar my employer received a mail from Australian immigration authorities. As im working in govt organisation, my employer refused to reply gor the mail. Then someone from DIAC called my HR and confirmed the employment details. This happened in the month of may. But still vetassess says that they are awaiting investigation results from DIAC....dont know the reason for delay.....


----------



## besthar

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi all vetassess received my application on 15 april 2013, subsequently they sent a mail that my application has been randomnly selected for further investigation. Its almost three months gone, still the status of my application is lodged. When ever I contact vetassess, the only answer was STILL WE HAVENT GOT INVESTIGATION RESULTS FROM DIAC , KINDLY WAIT. I m puzzled and worried. Anyone have idea on this issue.


Hi, 

This is kind of weird .... Vetassess never intimates any applicants or their agents that their their application is randomly selected for further investigation ... Did you get this mail directly from Vetassess or you got this information from your Agent... 
If this intimation has come from your agent then , something's fishy ... do a sanity check on your application again ...


----------



## nectar_s

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi nectar my employer received a mail from Australian immigration authorities. As im working in govt organisation, my employer refused to reply gor the mail. Then someone from DIAC called my HR and confirmed the employment details. This happened in the month of may. But still vetassess says that they are awaiting investigation results from DIAC....dont know the reason for delay.....




I dont think any concern.. you are in the timeline of getting assessed.Not to worry.


----------



## besthar

Shuurei_Chan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had my positive assessment outcome completed on the 11th week and was faxed over the same day - just last Friday.
> 
> I nominated the occupation of Management Consultant.
> 
> Cheers


Shuurei this is very encouraging --- Quick check when was your documents acknowledged ??? Mine was acknowledged on 6th May and am expecting the outcome anytime ...


----------



## Surfer127

Congrats Shuurei



Shuurei_Chan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had my positive assessment outcome completed on the 11th week and was faxed over the same day - just last Friday.
> 
> I nominated the occupation of Management Consultant.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## tanbd

Shuurei_Chan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had my positive assessment outcome completed on the 11th week and was faxed over the same day - just last Friday.
> 
> I nominated the occupation of Management Consultant.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulation Shuurei_Chan. Are you going to apply for SA SS?? Wishing you the best. Mate, would you mind answering few question of mine as I just applied for assessment in the same occupation & just received my document acknowledgement. Still long wait ahead of me, i know..1st enquire: did you required to submit organization chart for your employment??? If so, did you submit it on company's letterhead? 2nd enquire: you have mention it took 11 weeks to get your outcome, from when you calculate your time??? I mean is it from Vetassess acknowledge receiving your doc or from the date you submit your application.. By the way, just wondering, did you went to any AU uni for your study..Really appreciate your help regarding those question. Thanks mate.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

besthar said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is kind of weird .... Vetassess never intimates any applicants or their agents that their their application is randomly selected for further investigation ... Did you get this mail directly from Vetassess or you got this information from your Agent...
> If this intimation has come from your agent then , something's fishy ... do a sanity check on your application again ...


Hi Besthar, I received mail from Vetassess and I also personally talked to vetassess people. They told the same reason for delay.


----------



## Shuurei_Chan

besthar said:


> Shuurei this is very encouraging --- Quick check when was your documents acknowledged ??? Mine was acknowledged on 6th May and am expecting the outcome anytime ...


My supporting documents were received by VetAssess and acknowledged on the same day - 29th April


----------



## Shuurei_Chan

tanbd said:


> Congratulation Shuurei_Chan. Are you going to apply for SA SS?? Wishing you the best. Mate, would you mind answering few question of mine as I just applied for assessment in the same occupation & just received my document acknowledgement. Still long wait ahead of me, i know..1st enquire: did you required to submit organization chart for your employment??? If so, did you submit it on company's letterhead? 2nd enquire: you have mention it took 11 weeks to get your outcome, from when you calculate your time??? I mean is it from Vetassess acknowledge receiving your doc or from the date you submit your application.. By the way, just wondering, did you went to any AU uni for your study..Really appreciate your help regarding those question. Thanks mate.


Tanbd,

Thanks.

Yes, apparently right now I am considering South Australia because ACT's new occupation list is not yet out.

1) I didn't submit an organization chart for employment. All my work credentials are in company letterhead
2) I calculated from the time it was acknowledged, 29th April
3) I didn't study in Australia

Overall, I think everything has been smooth and the assessment was completed on time.

Cheers


----------



## tanbd

Shuurei_Chan said:


> Tanbd,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Yes, apparently right now I am considering South Australia because ACT's new occupation list is not yet out.
> 
> 1) I didn't submit an organization chart for employment. All my work credentials are in company letterhead
> 2) I calculated from the time it was acknowledged, 29th April
> 3) I didn't study in Australia
> 
> Overall, I think everything has been smooth and the assessment was completed on time.
> 
> Cheers


. Thank you for your quick response, definitely helps me to calm my nerves with a lot of issues (I hate waiting period) & things to expect. Again all the very best with your PR application. Mate, one last thing, just wondering how many years of job experience do you have & what was your highest level of education???


----------



## mora123

*Construction PRoject Manager*

Hello Frndz

I done my degree in Civil Engineer and working as project manager in construction company for past 5yrs. How many months payslip i need to provide to VETASSESS and compulsory to have transcripts from university. Before applying to assessment is I need to write IELTS or i can apply first?? 

How much time it takes for processing? can I apply myself or I need to apply through agent which is better?

Need your valuable suggestion

thanks


----------



## Surfer127

HI Mora123

Welcome to the Forum. 

you may need only first and last payslip if you are in job with the same company - however i have sent one payslip per quarter to be on the safer side. 

Its good if you can provide transcripts but you may go ahead with Marksheets issued to you. 

Also you may appear for IELTS after you have submitted your assessment to VETAssess. You will need IELTS score to submit EOI. VETassess is not concerend for IELTS.

Hope this helps 




mora123 said:


> Hello Frndz
> 
> I done my degree in Civil Engineer and working as project manager in construction company for past 5yrs. How many months payslip i need to provide to VETASSESS and compulsory to have transcripts from university. Before applying to assessment is I need to write IELTS or i can apply first??
> 
> How much time it takes for processing? can I apply myself or I need to apply through agent which is better?
> 
> Need your valuable suggestion
> 
> thanks


----------



## mora123

Hi Surfer127,

Thank you for early reply,

one more clarification please, Recent payslip means May and June 2013 is enough. But I am receiving my salary as cash in hand and the company is paying me below 20K INR per month. Does there is any objections in salary. Is Online is better or post

thanks


----------



## FABIO26

mora123 said:


> Hello Frndz
> 
> I done my degree in Civil Engineer and working as project manager in construction company for past 5yrs. How many months payslip i need to provide to VETASSESS and compulsory to have transcripts from university. Before applying to assessment is I need to write IELTS or i can apply first??
> 
> How much time it takes for processing? can I apply myself or I need to apply through agent which is better?
> 
> Need your valuable suggestion
> 
> thanks


The time taken for Vetassess to get back is supposed to be10 -12 weeks from the day your docs are received.Going through a agent is a personal choice and would probably depend on how complicated your case is.


----------



## sahil772

I have send documents to vetassess which got delivered on 15 April, they acknowledge receipt on 23 april. So from 23 April also, 12 weeks are over but still they have not come out with result. Don't know what to do.


----------



## Surfer127

mora123 said:


> Hi Surfer127,
> 
> Thank you for early reply,
> 
> one more clarification please, Recent payslip means May and June 2013 is enough. But I am receiving my salary as cash in hand and the company is paying me below 20K INR per month. Does there is any objections in salary. Is Online is better or post
> 
> thanks



They dont look at the amount you were paid. and I am not sure about the cash in hand. 

Also,

Only one document would not help them to take decision on your application, you should submit - contract, appointment, taxation records etc to justify your case. You just need to think - how can you prove that you worked full time, was a permanent position etc. 

May be you can arrange a letter from HR which state all those things. show your tax records or whatever you can arrange.


----------



## snarayan

sahil772 said:


> I have send documents to vetassess which got delivered on 15 April, they acknowledge receipt on 23 april. So from 23 April also, 12 weeks are over but still they have not come out with result. Don't know what to do.


Have you tried calling them...give them a call and see what they say...


----------



## sahil772

snarayan said:


> Have you tried calling them...give them a call and see what they say...


I have send them email in 12th week and that was before 12 week finished coz i wanted that they do in time. They replied in standard email that most assessment come out in 12 weeks and small proportion takes more than that. 

would submitting inquiry option on their website helps coz I want to avoid international call.

thanks 4 ur input


----------



## AM

its afterall 50 rs may be to know the status. try calling them


----------



## snarayan

sahil772 said:


> I have send them email in 12th week and that was before 12 week finished coz i wanted that they do in time. They replied in standard email that most assessment come out in 12 weeks and small proportion takes more than that.
> 
> would submitting inquiry option on their website helps coz I want to avoid international call.
> 
> thanks 4 ur input


Vetassess staff are very friendly and you will get proper response with regards to your case when you call them. So, I would suggest give them a call even if it pinches your wallet slightly. All said, it depends on how eager you are to get your case finalised.


----------



## scindia

Hi FABIO26

pls share ur timelines & also immed. Share when ur status changes to completed from In progress.....as in previous post u have also mentioned that ur status is also in progress since a week now.....

mine wait is killing me now as 13th week is going to end & vetassess is showing In progress status since more than a week now...

Fingers are still crossed...


----------



## kulwantgill

scindia said:


> Hi FABIO26
> 
> pls share ur timelines & also immed. Share when ur status changes to completed from In progress.....as in previous post u have also mentioned that ur status is also in progress since a week now.....
> 
> mine wait is killing me now as 13th week is going to end & vetassess is showing In progress status since more than a week now...
> 
> Fingers are still crossed...



from what day you are counting your 10 to 12 weeks.. [;z tell me is is the date of documents received or case worker allotted date.


----------



## kulwantgill

anyone sales representative here. 225412


----------



## kulwantgill

case worker allotted date 2 may. still waiting.


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> from what day you are counting your 10 to 12 weeks.. [;z tell me is is the date of documents received or case worker allotted date.


Hi Kulwantgill,

You need to count from the ackowledgment date from Vetassess, which can be just several days after the online application process.


----------



## Shuurei_Chan

tanbd said:


> . Thank you for your quick response, definitely helps me to calm my nerves with a lot of issues (I hate waiting period) & things to expect. Again all the very best with your PR application. Mate, one last thing, just wondering how many years of job experience do you have & what was your highest level of education???


Tanbd,

! have 4.5 years of total job experience, but 3 full years of management consultancy job was assessed.

Highest level of education was Bachelor's Degree

Cheers.


----------



## tanbd

Shuurei_Chan said:


> Tanbd,
> 
> ! have 4.5 years of total job experience, but 3 full years of management consultancy job was assessed.
> 
> Highest level of education was Bachelor's Degree
> 
> Cheers.


Shuurei_Chan, you mentioned, you have 4.5 years of experience but 3 years been assessed. so is it Vetassess came up with 3 years (1.5 years of deduction by themselves) or you were expecting 3 years to be assessed (relevant job experience)?? Just want to cross check another issue, after they acknowledge receiving your doc. do they informed you when they had assign an assessor for your case? If so, how long it took?? Thanks again, really appreciate.


----------



## Shuurei_Chan

tanbd said:


> Shuurei_Chan, you mentioned, you have 4.5 years of experience but 3 years been assessed. so is it Vetassess came up with 3 years (1.5 years of deduction by themselves) or you were expecting 3 years to be assessed (relevant job experience)?? Just want to cross check another issue, after they acknowledge receiving your doc. do they informed you when they had assign an assessor for your case? If so, how long it took?? Thanks again, really appreciate.


I knew first hand that they will only assess for 3 years because the first 1.5 years job experience I had was more into investment banking rather than management consultancy. So I had already expected the outcome - no surprises there.

Strictly speaking, I only received 1 notification email from them - that was on the 29th of April when they acknowledged the receipt of my documents. No other emails other than that.

I was, on the other hand, tracking the progress of my application online since the beginning. Hence, when I saw that the assessment was completed, I immediately drop them a note to request a faxed copy which was abruptly sent as well.

Having said that, I reckon if all documents are provided substantially as per instructions and qualifications/experiences are met, ~11 weeks of processing time is viable.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## FABIO26

scindia said:


> Hi FABIO26
> 
> pls share ur timelines & also immed. Share when ur status changes to completed from In progress.....as in previous post u have also mentioned that ur status is also in progress since a week now.....
> 
> mine wait is killing me now as 13th week is going to end & vetassess is showing In progress status since more than a week now...
> 
> Fingers are still crossed...



Hi SCINDIA
My status is still showing as in progress...13th week on...


----------



## Leey

kulwantgill said:


> anyone sales representative here. 225412


I am~~~~~:clap2::clap2:

But my one is re-assessment~~ I applied the mid of Feb, and after 6 weeks it got declined. 

Anyone has any idea, on Veta Website, it says 8-10 weeks for re-assessment. Is that true? Or do I probably need to wait 10-12 weeks??

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Surfer127

It got declined or it was assessed negative?




Leey said:


> I am~~~~~:clap2::clap2:
> 
> But my one is re-assessment~~ I applied the mid of Feb, and after 6 weeks it got declined.
> 
> Anyone has any idea, on Veta Website, it says 8-10 weeks for re-assessment. Is that true? Or do I probably need to wait 10-12 weeks??
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## AM

should be negative


----------



## Leey

Surfer127 said:


> It got declined or it was assessed negative?


...eeee~~~Negative~~~


----------



## kulwantgill

Leey said:


> I am~~~~~:clap2::clap2:
> 
> But my one is re-assessment~~ I applied the mid of Feb, and after 6 weeks it got declined.
> 
> Anyone has any idea, on Veta Website, it says 8-10 weeks for re-assessment. Is that true? Or do I probably need to wait 10-12 weeks??
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Why were you declined or rejected??? What was the reason behind this?


----------



## Surfer127

Leey said:


> ...eeee~~~Negative~~~


Well in most of the cases VET adhere their timeline; usually they differ by a week.


----------



## snarayan

Leey said:


> I am~~~~~:clap2::clap2:
> 
> But my one is re-assessment~~ I applied the mid of Feb, and after 6 weeks it got declined.
> 
> Anyone has any idea, on Veta Website, it says 8-10 weeks for re-assessment. Is that true? Or do I probably need to wait 10-12 weeks??
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Did you just say that you received a negative assessment in 6 weeks? Folks, can we infer from this that if your assessment takes more than 10 weeks, you are most probably expected to receive a positive outcome?


----------



## Leey

kulwantgill said:


> Why were you declined or rejected??? What was the reason behind this?


I have different roles in my company. When they called my company to do reference check (that was 3 weeks after my case got allocated), my HR staff emphasis my management role rather than my sale role, however my application was sales. Then another 3 weeks after, I received my negative result.


----------



## kulwantgill

Leey said:


> I have different roles in my company. When they called my company to do reference check (that was 3 weeks after my case got allocated), my HR staff emphasis my management role rather than my sale role, however my application was sales. Then another 3 weeks after, I received my negative result.



But I gave my district sales manager, s number. So they will confirm my roles and duties from them and all duties are same as mentioned in ST. BUT MANAGER has not receiver any call yet. 10 weeks over.


----------



## Leey

kulwantgill said:


> But I gave my district sales manager, s number. So they will confirm my roles and duties from them and all duties are same as mentioned in ST. BUT MANAGER has not receiver any call yet. 10 weeks over.


It depends. Not every candidate got a refer check. My one is because my CO is not familiar with my duties.


----------



## tanbd

Leey said:


> I have different roles in my company. When they called my company to do reference check (that was 3 weeks after my case got allocated), my HR staff emphasis my management role rather than my sale role, however my application was sales. Then another 3 weeks after, I received my negative result.


Hi Leey. Mate, you have mentioned, they called 3 weeks after your case got allocated. Can you please inform me about the timeline as senior's here informed me they didn't received any email after the initial document receive acknowledgement. So I'm bit confused, how you came to know when your case been assign to an assessor?? what I mean by that, whether you receive any email from vetassess after the intial acknowledgement of receiving your documents or it was updated online?? I'm also interested to know when they called, did they communicate with HR in English as just like you I'm worried with my supervisor poor English communication skills.


----------



## AM

its not mandate that they will call your manager


----------



## laurinoz

Leey said:


> I have different roles in my company. When they called my company to do reference check (that was 3 weeks after my case got allocated), my HR staff emphasis my management role rather than my sale role, however my application was sales. Then another 3 weeks after, I received my negative result.


I am a bit in the same situation as yours. My job title is not the same as the occupation I am applying for, but I am looking after different departments in my company, including the Conference & Events one.
I actually had a chat with my boss today, and he fully understood that he needs to emphasise my role in C&B as much as he can if he receives a call/email. He even created a special organisation chart for me, and job description, to reflect this.

So I am confident he will help a lot. My future is kinda in his hands right now...
I will send the new documents this week-end, before a CO starts working on my case.


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> I am a bit in the same situation as yours. My job title is not the same as the occupation I am applying for, but I am looking after different departments in my company, including the Conference & Events one.
> I actually had a chat with my boss today, and he fully understood that he needs to emphasise my role in C&B as much as he can if he receives a call/email. He even created a special organisation chart for me, and job description, to reflect this.
> 
> So I am confident he will help a lot. My future is kinda in his hands right now...
> I will send the new documents this week-end, before a CO starts working on my case.


I don't see any reason for them to call as long as you've submitted all your documents including org chart in the company letterhead signed by your supervisor. So I'd say, just lean back and relax.


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> I don't see any reason for them to call as long as you've submitted all your documents including org chart in the company letterhead signed by your supervisor. So I'd say, just lean back and relax.


Yes, I am sending the org chart, as it was missing. Job description is not mandatory, as I provided the letter of service with the main duties. But because I am sending an extra doc, I take the opportunity to include it, it won't harm 
I am starting to relax and wait now. I go down to 10 weeks tomorrow, and realise time flies quick when working in UK! Don't know if you have the same feeling Snarayan


----------



## balajiparepally

*chemist 34211 Help need*

Hai every one,,,

 I am planning to apply for assessment (chemist 34211), can you please tell me the process..how to show exp and required documents.

my details:

exp: 7 years in pharmaceutical
age: 31
ielts : 6 in all band

planning to apply NSW State sponsorship.


----------



## Sapna

Hey guys 
Vetassess received my docs on 18th June......I have resigned from my current company and my LWD was 15 July so should I drop them an email regarding my last working day....


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Yes, I am sending the org chart, as it was missing. Job description is not mandatory, as I provided the letter of service with the main duties. But because I am sending an extra doc, I take the opportunity to include it, it won't harm
> I am starting to relax and wait now. I go down to 10 weeks tomorrow, and realise time flies quick when working in UK! Don't know if you have the same feeling Snarayan


I too feel relaxed but have started to plan for the next phase of the process (wa state sponsorship)


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> I too feel relaxed but have started to plan for the next phase of the process (wa state sponsorship)


You are doing the right thing. I have started as well; my next two weeks will be very busy with no day off, so I'll really get into it in August. Will check all about EOI and SS.


----------



## Surfer127

One week over - 11 more to go.. on my side I have taken IELTS date.. And I am also preparing for SS for SA, though it doesnot need loads of dcouments.


----------



## laurinoz

balajiparepally said:


> Hai every one,,,
> 
> I am planning to apply for assessment (chemist 34211), can you please tell me the process..how to show exp and required documents.
> 
> my details:
> 
> exp: 7 years in pharmaceutical
> age: 31
> ielts : 6 in all band
> 
> planning to apply NSW State sponsorship.


Hello Balajiparepally,

Welcome to the forum!

You can find all the relevant information by following this link:
Required documents (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

Have a look at the SRG1 form; all documents required will be mentionned at the end.

All documents not in english must be translated by a NAATI certified translator.
All copies must be notarized (explained on the link)
Originals will not be returned to you, so copies are the option.

Let us know if you have any question
Cheers


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> One week over - 11 more to go.. on my side I have taken IELTS date.. And I am also preparing for SS for SA, though it doesnot need loads of dcouments.


So what is the date for the IELTS?
I am re-taking it next Saturday, 27


----------



## Leey

tanbd said:


> Hi Leey. Mate, you have mentioned, they called 3 weeks after your case got allocated. Can you please inform me about the timeline as senior's here informed me they didn't received any email after the initial document receive acknowledgement. So I'm bit confused, how you came to know when your case been assign to an assessor?? what I mean by that, whether you receive any email from vetassess after the intial acknowledgement of receiving your documents or it was updated online?? I'm also interested to know when they called, did they communicate with HR in English as just like you I'm worried with my supervisor poor English communication skills.


The day I counted starts from when I receive the acknowledgement email from Veta. I didn't check online at that time because I was quite surprised after 3 weeks my office received the phone call.

When they called, they checked my job title, income, and duties. All in English.


----------



## Leey

laurinoz said:


> I am a bit in the same situation as yours. My job title is not the same as the occupation I am applying for, but I am looking after different departments in my company, including the Conference & Events one.
> I actually had a chat with my boss today, and he fully understood that he needs to emphasise my role in C&B as much as he can if he receives a call/email. He even created a special organisation chart for me, and job description, to reflect this.
> 
> So I am confident he will help a lot. My future is kinda in his hands right now...
> I will send the new documents this week-end, before a CO starts working on my case.


HAHA~~~ Once we chose this path~~ nothing we can do....


----------



## khanash

Leey said:


> I am~~~~~:clap2::clap2:
> 
> But my one is re-assessment~~ I applied the mid of Feb, and after 6 weeks it got declined.
> 
> Anyone has any idea, on Veta Website, it says 8-10 weeks for re-assessment. Is that true? Or do I probably need to wait 10-12 weeks??
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


i have also applied for reassessment and my status says in progress does it mean they have started working on my case directly...i recieved acknowledgement just today on 18th july....when is ur acknowledgement date and any update yet


----------



## kulwantgill

khanash said:


> i have also applied for reassessment and my status says in progress does it mean they have started working on my case directly...i recieved acknowledgement just today on 18th july....when is ur acknowledgement date and any update yet



Can we count days from the date when i recieved acknowledgement. Then i think its over 12, weeks. But i send signed acknowledgement on 20april. But case worker has been allocated on may 2. Plz guide me.


----------



## tanbd

khanash said:


> i have also applied for reassessment and my status says in progress does it mean they have started working on my case directly...i recieved acknowledgement just today on 18th july....when is ur acknowledgement date and any update yet


Hi khanash, sorry to hear your initial application didn't came up with positive outcome but I'm sure this time around it will be ok. Best wishes. By the way, do you mind asking, what was/is your nominated occupation?? And did Vetassess gave any reason for the negative outcome for the 1st time???


----------



## tanbd

Leey said:


> The day I counted starts from when I receive the acknowledgement email from Veta. I didn't check online at that time because I was quite surprised after 3 weeks my office received the phone call.
> 
> When they called, they checked my job title, income, and duties. All in English.


Mate, thanks for all the info. & been patient with me. Appreciate. By the way, i haven't noticed before you are already in Australia, that might be the reason Vetassess went through with your application so early. Anyway, I'm sure this time around things will turn out ok for you.


----------



## Rahulsh

Hi My Name is Rahul
I was giving a thought on migration to Australia. regarding this i need some information and help.
My background:
I am 44 years old, with my wife and 2 children.
I have a bachelors degree with my but my academic scores are not so well, in fact you may you may say it is very poor.
My graduation and my job are in different fields and they are no where connected.
I completed my universities in a remote town in Karnataka, India.
I have been working in as a trainer in a Learning and Development department close to 15 years of experience.
I came to know that there is a very high demand for L&D trainers in some parts of Australia.
Questions:
Knowing my age and my academic qualification, can you suggest me if i can apply skill assessment through VETASSESS?
What are the points that I need to keep in mind?
What are the documents that i have to collect and submit?

Can anyone reply and guide me on this.
Thanks


----------



## snarayan

Rahulsh said:


> Hi My Name is Rahul
> I was giving a thought on migration to Australia. regarding this i need some information and help.
> My background:
> I am 44 years old, with my wife and 2 children.
> I have a bachelors degree with my but my academic scores are not so well, in fact you may you may say it is very poor.
> My graduation and my job are in different fields and they are no where connected.
> I completed my universities in a remote town in Karnataka, India.
> I have been working in as a trainer in a Learning and Development department close to 15 years of experience.
> I came to know that there is a very high demand for L&D trainers in some parts of Australia.
> Questions:
> Knowing my age and my academic qualification, can you suggest me if i can apply skill assessment through VETASSESS?
> What are the points that I need to keep in mind?
> What are the documents that i have to collect and submit?
> 
> Can anyone reply and guide me on this.
> Thanks


Hi RahulSH, 

First of all, welcome onboard!!!

Points to consider before you take your first step:

1) Your age will only yield you 15 points and if you have completed 44 you wouldnt get any points for your age. Age is one of the major contributors to your score which gives you a maximum of 30 points. Also keep in mind that you need to be below 44 inclusive (which means below 44 years, 11 months and 29 days) at the time you are invited, to claim points. You will have to give atleast 6 months time to be invited. Hence add another 6 months to your current age to calculate your points. 

2) The assessing authorities are not worried if you were good or bad in academics, all they are worried is whether you have completed your bachelors or masters. So you get 15 points for that. 

3) 15 years of experience in the same field will surely get you a positive assessment and will yield you 15 points. 

4) You will have to research and find out which are the states that sponsor L&D candidates. If you find a state to sponsor you, you get 5 points for that. 

5) You will have to score the remaining points (to take you to 60) by writing IELTS. 


Just to summarise:

Considering you are still less than 44 (inclusive), your points are as follows:

age: 15 
Education: 15
occupation: 15
State Sponsorship 5
IELTS (if you score a 7) : 10
Total: 60. 

The documents that you need for VETASSESS are given in the link below

Required documents (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

Plan accordingly and let the forum members know if you have any questions.


----------



## khanash

kulwantgill said:


> Can we count days from the date when i recieved acknowledgement. Then i think its over 12, weeks. But i send signed acknowledgement on 20april. But case worker has been allocated on may 2. Plz guide me.


dont worry ...ur outcome is quite near....when my status changed from docs recieved to initial documents checked ......then i got results the very next day...
if it says in progress then the file is in their hands....u should expect outcome soon


----------



## khanash

tanbd said:


> Hi khanash, sorry to hear your initial application didn't came up with positive outcome but I'm sure this time around it will be ok. Best wishes. By the way, do you mind asking, what was/is your nominated occupation?? And did Vetassess gave any reason for the negative outcome for the 1st time???


the reason for rejection was that my qualification was not upto the required level of AQF bachelors....my profession is HR advisor. i am a bcom and MBA in HRM and MA english....but i showed only the first two degrees but only after assessment i got to know that they have categorised the universities according to their standards so two year Masters frm a private uni not at level 1 or 2 was only given the status of diploma.....so i told case officer that i hold another Masters and got to know that if i had applied with that Masters(since that ws from a reputable uni) i had gotten positive assessment so i went for reassessment..
lets see what happens


----------



## Rahulsh

snarayan said:


> Hi RahulSH,
> 
> First of all, welcome onboard!!!
> 
> Points to consider before you take your first step:
> 
> 1) Your age will only yield you 15 points and if you have completed 44 you wouldnt get any points for your age. Age is one of the major contributors to your score which gives you a maximum of 30 points. Also keep in mind that you need to be below 44 inclusive (which means below 44 years, 11 months and 29 days) at the time you are invited, to claim points. You will have to give atleast 6 months time to be invited. Hence add another 6 months to your current age to calculate your points.
> 
> 2) The assessing authorities are not worried if you were good or bad in academics, all they are worried is whether you have completed your bachelors or masters. So you get 15 points for that.
> 
> 3) 15 years of experience in the same field will surely get you a positive assessment and will yield you 15 points.
> 
> 4) You will have to research and find out which are the states that sponsor L&D candidates. If you find a state to sponsor you, you get 5 points for that.
> 
> 5) You will have to score the remaining points (to take you to 60) by writing IELTS.
> 
> 
> Just to summarise:
> 
> Considering you are still less than 44 (inclusive), your points are as follows:
> 
> age: 15
> Education: 15
> occupation: 15
> State Sponsorship 5
> IELTS (if you score a 7) : 10
> Total: 60.
> 
> The documents that you need for VETASSESS are given in the link below
> _________________________________________________________________
> Many Thanks snarayan,
> i am 43 years, 5 months, 20 days as of today : fingerscrossed:
> my vocation is listed as : 223311/ Training and Development Professionals
> B/ ENS / State/ Territory Sponsorship
> 
> How much time do you think will be needed for the process?
> Do you suggest that i apply for Vatassess skill assessment?
> Do i need to go thru a consultant for the same?
> 
> please give your opinion
> Thanks again
> Regards


----------



## laurinoz

Rahulsh said:


> Many Thanks snarayan,
> i am 43 years, 5 months, 20 days as of today : fingerscrossed:
> my vocation is listed as : 223311/ Training and Development Professionals
> B/ ENS / State/ Territory Sponsorship
> 
> How much time do you think will be needed for the process?
> Do you suggest that i apply for Vatassess skill assessment?
> Do i need to go thru a consultant for the same?
> 
> please give your opinion
> Thanks again
> Regards


Hello Rahul,

The whole process is currently taking 6-7 months for a 190/489 visa application, sometimes more depending on State and Case complexity. Most depends on how well you are prepared (ie: you provide quickly all require documents, etc)

10 to 12 weeks are allocated to Vetassess Skills Assessment alone. 
To migrate to Oz as a skilled migrant, it is mandatory to get your skills assessed by the relevant assessing body.

Choosing to hire an agent is a personal choice, mainly driven by how complex your situation is.
Saying that, having an agent on board does not necessarly mean that your process will be shortened. However, if it is a good one, it will help you prepare your application.

Hope this helps you Rahul


----------



## Surfer127

Snarayan- your IELTS score must be available online to you by now i guess? In india they say 13 days..


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Hello Rahul,
> 
> The whole process is currently taking 6-7 months for a 190/489 visa application, sometimes more depending on State and Case complexity. Most depends on how well you are prepared (ie: you provide quickly all require documents, etc)
> 
> 10 to 12 weeks are allocated to Vetassess Skills Assessment alone.
> To migrate to Oz as a skilled migrant, it is mandatory to get your skills assessed by the relevant assessing body.
> 
> Choosing to hire an agent is a personal choice, mainly driven by how complex your situation is.
> Saying that, having an agent on board does not necessarly mean that your process will be shortened. However, if it is a good one, it will help you prepare your application.
> 
> Hope this helps you Rahul


Hi rahul 

I agree with laurinoz's openion. Though I would suggest that select your agent very carefully - as all of them would promise you everything. but in the end you have to fight your own war. 

First get a feel from VET link that whether you can gather all documents for assessment and Second plan for IELTS score. 

Also since you are based in India - I would request you to check prior threads of people who have hired agent.. and agent doesnt have a clue about process... as most of the immigration firms (Y, O, A,) have hired graduates to prepare documents - they call them case officers and they aint no experts (if you are lucky you will get only one CO as they keep leaving job so you may have to deal with one or two CO) and the front office lady who will trick you in paying will say that after payment you need to cordinate with CO only . .. the guy whom you dont knwo..... 

so again go for a agent after doing a indepth background check and make sure that your email id is provided in all form so that you can keep checking your status..


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Snarayan- your IELTS score must be available online to you by now i guess? In india they say 13 days..


Unfortunately, I'll have to go physically and collect it. This particular test centre is not enrolled to publish results online. These 13 days have been gruelling and hopefully worth the wait. Will keep you posted. 

Anyways, I just need a 6 in all modules. So hopefully, I'll score atleast that


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Unfortunately, I'll have to go physically and collect it. This particular test centre is not enrolled to publish results online. These 13 days have been gruelling and hopefully worth the wait. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anyways, I just need a 6 in all modules. So hopefully, I'll score atleast that


I have no doubt about your result Snarayan


----------



## snarayan

Rahulsh said:


> snarayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi RahulSH,
> 
> First of all, welcome onboard!!!
> 
> Points to consider before you take your first step:
> 
> 1) Your age will only yield you 15 points and if you have completed 44 you wouldnt get any points for your age. Age is one of the major contributors to your score which gives you a maximum of 30 points. Also keep in mind that you need to be below 44 inclusive (which means below 44 years, 11 months and 29 days) at the time you are invited, to claim points. You will have to give atleast 6 months time to be invited. Hence add another 6 months to your current age to calculate your points.
> 
> 2) The assessing authorities are not worried if you were good or bad in academics, all they are worried is whether you have completed your bachelors or masters. So you get 15 points for that.
> 
> 3) 15 years of experience in the same field will surely get you a positive assessment and will yield you 15 points.
> 
> 4) You will have to research and find out which are the states that sponsor L&D candidates. If you find a state to sponsor you, you get 5 points for that.
> 
> 5) You will have to score the remaining points (to take you to 60) by writing IELTS.
> 
> 
> Just to summarise:
> 
> Considering you are still less than 44 (inclusive), your points are as follows:
> 
> age: 15
> Education: 15
> occupation: 15
> State Sponsorship 5
> IELTS (if you score a 7) : 10
> Total: 60.
> 
> The documents that you need for VETASSESS are given in the link below
> _________________________________________________________________
> Many Thanks snarayan,
> i am 43 years, 5 months, 20 days as of today : fingerscrossed:
> my vocation is listed as : 223311/ Training and Development Professionals
> B/ ENS / State/ Territory Sponsorship
> 
> How much time do you think will be needed for the process?
> Do you suggest that i apply for Vatassess skill assessment?
> Do i need to go thru a consultant for the same?
> 
> please give your opinion
> Thanks again
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rahul,
> 
> I totally echo the views of both my fellow OZ aspirers. The choice of selecting an agent is upto you and it should be made very carefully.
> 
> Again, we are not in a position to suggest you whether to go for skills assessment or not. It's your decision and should be based on the factors that all of us have just listed down for you in our previous posts.
> 
> One more info that might bring a smile to your face this morning: Training and Development professionals are currently being sponsored by South Australia and Australian Capital Territory. Western Australia also has your occupation in its list but its currently under review and is not available for sponsorship until Oct 1st. And after October 1st, God alone knows.
> 
> So make your choice and keep us posted as to what you've decided.
Click to expand...


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> Unfortunately, I'll have to go physically and collect it. This particular test centre is not enrolled to publish results online. These 13 days have been gruelling and hopefully worth the wait. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anyways, I just need a 6 in all modules. So hopefully, I'll score atleast that


I have no doubts either.. All the best.

Also Guys suggest me some good IELTS online practise sites - I am using barron's and I am scoring aroun 32 to 36 correct in Listening & reading module - full length


----------



## Sapna

Hey 
I will be 32 and 2 months when I apple for visa so how many points will I get for age 30 or 25


----------



## Surfer127

Sapna said:


> Hey
> I will be 32 and 2 months when I apple for visa so how many points will I get for age 30 or 25


30 - as your age will be counted as 32 till your next birthday - when you will turn 33.


----------



## Sapna

Thx


----------



## Sapna

One more question if my degree and occupation is not related can I still claim points for both when applying for visa


----------



## Surfer127

Sapna said:


> One more question if my degree and occupation is not related can I still claim points for both when applying for visa


Yes you can claim points for both.

but it depends how many points you claim - how many years of occupation has been assessed positive. (i.e. ACS cuts two years from your experience)

for eduction : Bachelor/masters : 15 points


----------



## Sapna

My assessing authority is Vetassess and I have shown 7 years but need only 5 and not yet got the results just lodged on 14th June.....


----------



## snarayan

Sapna said:


> My assessing authority is Vetassess and I have shown 7 years but need only 5 and not yet got the results just lodged on 14th June.....


VETASSESS will not cut years of experience for irrelevant qualification. YOu need to just have sufficient years of experience to get a positive outcome.


----------



## snarayan

Laurinoz, Surfer and my fellow VETASSESS awaiters, 

Just got my IELTS results:

Listening: 8.5, Reading: 8.5, Writing: 8, Speaking: 7.

I was kind off perplexed when I saw the score. I always thought I did well in speaking and was expecting an 8 there. But, I felt I did not write the essays well and had made silly spelling mistakes like "excercise" for "exercise", "adament" for "adamant" and many more. But things turned out to be opposite. 

Anyways, all's well that ends well. I'll now have to wait for an outcome from VETASSESS and if I get a positive assessment, I'll be submitting my State sponsorship application to WA with 65 points, excluding points for SS. 

Thank you all for your wonderful support, especially Laurinoz who corrected one of my essays free of cost, a day before the exam. I am not sure if he'll do it for others though


----------



## Surfer127

*party time*

Congratulations !!! time to celebrate - its weekend again :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::thumb::tea::lalala:

Laurinoz - you will be getting essays from me as well 



snarayan said:


> Laurinoz, Surfer and my fellow VETASSESS awaiters,
> 
> Just got my IELTS results:
> 
> Listening: 8.5, Reading: 8.5, Writing: 8, Speaking: 7.
> 
> I was kind off perplexed when I saw the score. I always thought I did well in speaking and was expecting an 8 there. , I'll be submitting my State sponsorship application to WA with 65 points, excluding points for SS.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support, especially Laurinoz who corrected one of my essays free of cost, a day before the exam. I am not sure if he'll do it for others though


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> I have no doubts either.. All the best.
> 
> Also Guys suggest me some good IELTS online practise sites - I am using barron's and I am scoring aroun 32 to 36 correct in Listening & reading module - full length


The most realistic practice tests are available in the series of books published by Cambridge. I practiced reading, listening and writing from these volumes. 

here is an online version of the entire series of cambridge books. 

Cambridge IELTS Book 1 - 9 pdf + audio free download

All the best and crack it!!!


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> The most realistic practice tests are available in the series of books published by Cambridge. I practiced reading, listening and writing from these volumes.
> 
> here is an online version of the entire series of cambridge books.
> 
> Cambridge IELTS Book 1 - 9 pdf + audio free download
> 
> All the best and crack it!!!


Thanks


----------



## nectar_s

snarayan said:


> the most realistic practice tests are available in the series of books published by cambridge. I practiced reading, listening and writing from these volumes.
> 
> Here is an online version of the entire series of cambridge books.
> 
> cambridge ielts book 1 - 9 pdf + audio free download
> 
> all the best and crack it!!!


congratulations...


----------



## tanbd

Hi everyone, just wondering how many of us nominated 224711 - Management Consultant and still waiting for the outcome?? (if you share timeline that will be great too. By the way here is mine: apply: 9 July; ack: 15 July; outcome: waiting...


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Laurinoz, Surfer and my fellow VETASSESS awaiters,
> 
> Just got my IELTS results:
> 
> Listening: 8.5, Reading: 8.5, Writing: 8, Speaking: 7.
> 
> I was kind off perplexed when I saw the score. I always thought I did well in speaking and was expecting an 8 there. But, I felt I did not write the essays well and had made silly spelling mistakes like "excercise" for "exercise", "adament" for "adamant" and many more. But things turned out to be opposite.
> 
> Anyways, all's well that ends well. I'll now have to wait for an outcome from VETASSESS and if I get a positive assessment, I'll be submitting my State sponsorship application to WA with 65 points, excluding points for SS.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support, especially Laurinoz who corrected one of my essays free of cost, a day before the exam. I am not sure if he'll do it for others though


Yeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaa!

I knew you could smash it, never had doubt!
A big well done to you, well deserved

How do you know which mistakes you made? Have you seen your corrections?
I have only received my result, but never been communicated where I made mistakes...


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Congratulations !!! time to celebrate - its weekend again :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::thumb::tea::lalala:
> 
> Laurinoz - you will be getting essays from me as well


Sure, my service is still free of charge lol

I have studied with Cambridge 8 as well, good book


----------



## Surfer127

tanbd said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering how many of us nominated 224711 - Management Consultant and still waiting for the outcome?? (if you share timeline that will be great too. By the way here is mine: apply: 9 July; ack: 15 July; outcome: waiting...


would suggest to search in the search box with your Job code/ occupation name


----------



## YSteenkamp

tanbd said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering how many of us nominated 224711 - Management Consultant and still waiting for the outcome?? (if you share timeline that will be great too. By the way here is mine: apply: 9 July; ack: 15 July; outcome: waiting...


You will have to wait around 12 weeks for your outcome from documents received! If you are lucky 10 weeks!


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaa!
> 
> I knew you could smash it, never had doubt!
> A big well done to you, well deserved
> 
> How do you know which mistakes you made? Have you seen your corrections?
> I have only received my result, but never been communicated where I made mistakes...


No, I never came to know what mistakes I made. But when I returned home after the test, I tried recollecting the essay I had written and realised these were the spelling mistakes I had made. 

Are you planning to write again? If yes, you'll surely do well..
How many points do you need?


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> No, I never came to know what mistakes I made. But when I returned home after the test, I tried recollecting the essay I had written and realised these were the spelling mistakes I had made.
> 
> Are you planning to write again? If yes, you'll surely do well..
> How many points do you need?


I am re-taking the test next Saturday.
I try to get 20 points from it. It will put me 100% on the safe side.

I know I had no spelling mistakes, nor repetition, but I felt my writting lacked of sophistication to get me an 8. Have to work on that


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> I am re-taking the test next Saturday.
> I try to get 20 points from it. It will put me 100% on the safe side.
> 
> I know I had no spelling mistakes, nor repetition, but I felt my writting lacked of sophistication to get me an 8. Have to work on that


All the best! You'll nail it this time.


----------



## tanbd

Guys, a good friend of mine submitted her application under 224999 but now realized her job responsibility actually closely matched with 511112 and as a result she would like to change her nominated occupation. She got her acknowledgement of receiving documents on 18 July. We checked Vetassess website & find if your application is still in process you can submit SRG 06 form to request changing your occupation. But she is confused & want to get advise. I'm wondering, if anyone had similar experience or had changed their nominated occupation before/after the outcome, please share your experience here, that will help her to decide. Thanks guys


----------



## snarayan

I would recommend to consider using the vetassess advisory service to see what they say before changing the occupation.


----------



## scindia

Hi FABIO26,

Mine status changed from IN PROGRESS to completed yesterday finally, Hope urs also the same...now waiting for result copy which would be reaching in a week's time...

Fingers crossed now


----------



## snarayan

scindia said:


> Hi FABIO26,
> 
> Mine status changed from IN PROGRESS to completed yesterday finally, Hope urs also the same...now waiting for result copy which would be reaching in a week's time...
> 
> Fingers crossed now


All the best!!! I am sure it will be a positive outcome!


----------



## Jullz

Congratulations for the IELTS, Snarayan!!!


----------



## snarayan

Jullz said:


> Congratulations for the IELTS, Snarayan!!!


Thank you Jullz....how did your IELTS go? did you get the desired score?


----------



## Jullz

snarayan said:


> Thank you Jullz....how did your IELTS go? did you get the desired score?


I don't know  No news yet. 
I'll post the score when I have it


----------



## Jullz

Dear friends,
I just received my IELTS result, which is not that good: L6 R6.5 W6.5 S6 Overall 6.5

Now, HELP!
I need your advices:

Occupation: HR Adviser (02/2005 - present) - assessed by Vetassess on June 2013

Qualification: Bachelor Economics - field of study: Management - not a relevant field.
Date of qualification: 07/2008

How many points can I claim for employment?
My qualification is not in a highly relevant field AND the qualification is awarded on 07/2008. Can I claim points for 5 years for overseas employment??


If I have
AGE: 30 points
Qualification: 15 points
Overseas Employment 5 years: 10 points
State Sponsorship (WA): 5 points

TOTAL: 60 points

Should I wait and retake IELTS with 7 each module?
Can I claim those 10 points for employment?

I wait for you answers!


----------



## snarayan

Jullz said:


> Dear friends,
> I just received my IELTS result, which is not that good: L6 R6.5 W6.5 S6 Overall 6.5
> 
> Now, HELP!
> I need your advices:
> 
> Occupation: HR Adviser (02/2005 - present) - assessed by Vetassess on June 2013
> 
> Qualification: Bachelor Economics - field of study: Management - not a relevant field.
> Date of qualification: 07/2008
> 
> How many points can I claim for employment?
> My qualification is not in a highly relevant field AND the qualification is awarded on 07/2008. Can I claim points for 5 years for overseas employment??
> 
> 
> If I have
> AGE: 30 points
> Qualification: 15 points
> Overseas Employment 5 years: 10 points
> State Sponsorship (WA): 5 points
> 
> TOTAL: 60 points
> 
> Should I wait and retake IELTS with 7 each module?
> Can I claim those 10 points for employment?
> 
> I wait for you answers!



If you've been assessed positive, why can't you claim the max points for the numbers of yearss of experience you have?


----------



## snarayan

Has all the years been assessed positive? If nothing is specified on your skills assessment, i think you can Get a points test advisory letter which would state that the entire 5 years of exp is at the required skill level and you can claim points for that.

Simultaneously take the ielts again to score a 7


----------



## Jullz

As I know, only skilled employment gained after the completion of your relevant qualification that resulted in a 'suitable' outcome whereby you meet all the educational criteria will be considered. 
Vetassess says:

Pre- and post-qualification employment 

The employment assessed for the Skills Assessment needs to be full‐time, highly relevant, at an appropriate skill level to the nominated occupation, and completed in the five years before applying to VETASSESS. The skill level for employment is considered to be post‐qualification if the employment follows a qualification which is assessed at the required educational level for the nominated occupation. For Groups A and E, the employment must be post‐qualification. 
In some cases (Groups B, C, D and F occupations only), applicants may have worked in their occupation before gaining the required qualification. For VETASSESS assessment Groups B, C, D and F pre‐qualification employment may be considered. The criteria for pre‐qualification employment include a period of “qualifying” employment preceding the required one year of highly relevant 
employment at an appropriate skill level. 
Note: additional years of highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level will be required if the qualification is not in a highly relevant field of study. This is separate to the pre‐qualification employment criteria as follows: 
Pre-qualification employment requirement for groups B,C, D and F to be assessed at the required skill 
level: 
 Group B - five years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant 
employment at the required skill level in the last 5 years before applying 
 Groups C, D & F- three years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant employment at the required skill level in the last 5 years before applying. 

I'm in group B.


----------



## snarayan

Jullz, Is your employment before your qualification or after?

basically, by giving it a closer look, there are 2 things:

The first one is not having a highly relevant qualification: if this is the case, you need at least three years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. In this case if you are assessed positive, you can claim points for the entire 5 years. But all of the 5 years needs to be after a qualification at the required educational level (For Ex: Bachelors degree for Group B and Diploma for Group C). If you do not have this, you look at the second option which is what I have listed next. 

The second one is not having a qualification at the required educational level when you are in employment and later get the qualification. This employment will not be considerd until and unless you have a "qualifying" period of employment before the highly relavant employment. For Group B: five years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant employment at the required skill level in the last 5 years before applying

From this what I understand is that, if your employment is after your qualification, you are good to go and can claim 10 points for your 5 years experience. But, for example, if 3 years of your employment was before your qualification, you cannot get points for those 3 years as you need 5 years of relevant employment to compensate for not having a qualification at the required educational level. 

Hope this answers.


----------



## harneek

Jullz said:


> Dear friends,
> I just received my IELTS result, which is not that good: L6 R6.5 W6.5 S6 Overall 6.5
> 
> This IELTS is screwing our dreams. It is a big barrier between our dreams......


----------



## Jullz

snarayan said:


> Jullz, Is your employment before your qualification or after?
> 
> basically, by giving it a closer look, there are 2 things:
> 
> The first one is not having a highly relevant qualification: if this is the case, you need at least three years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. In this case if you are assessed positive, you can claim points for the entire 5 years. But all of the 5 years needs to be after a qualification at the required educational level (For Ex: Bachelors degree for Group B and Diploma for Group C). If you do not have this, you look at the second option which is what I have listed next.
> 
> The second one is not having a qualification at the required educational level when you are in employment and later get the qualification. This employment will not be considerd until and unless you have a "qualifying" period of employment before the highly relavant employment. For Group B: five years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant employment at the required skill level in the last 5 years before applying
> 
> From this what I understand is that, if your employment is after your qualification, you are good to go and can claim 10 points for your 5 years experience. But, for example, if 3 years of your employment was before your qualification, you cannot get points for those 3 years as you need 5 years of relevant employment to compensate for not having a qualification at the required educational level.
> 
> Hope this answers.


It does answer, thanks.

My detailed situation is:

Duration of Employment: 8 years ( from February 2005 - present)
Bachelor Degree awarded: July 2008 (not in a highly relevant field)
So, logically, post qualification employment: 07/2008 - present.


----------



## snarayan

Jullz said:


> It does answer, thanks.
> 
> My detailed situation is:
> 
> Duration of Employment: 8 years ( from February 2005 - present)
> Bachelor Degree awarded: July 2008 (not in a highly relevant field)
> So, logically, post qualification employment: 07/2008 - present.


So I guess you are good to claim 10 points as you have 5 years of exp after qualification at required educational level (bachelors). You may want to check with an expert before submitting your EOI but I think you are good to go.


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> It does answer, thanks.
> 
> My detailed situation is:
> 
> Duration of Employment: 8 years ( from February 2005 - present)
> Bachelor Degree awarded: July 2008 (not in a highly relevant field)
> So, logically, post qualification employment: 07/2008 - present.


Hi Jullz,

I think the same as Snarayan, you could still claim 10 points for your 5 years of employment.
Have you applied for the Points Test Advice, trying to get your 8 years validated? Would have given you 15 points...


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> I think the same as Snarayan, you could still claim 10 points for your 5 years of employment.
> Have you applied for the Points Test Advice, trying to get your 8 years validated? Would have given you 15 points...


I know what you are saying Laurinoz.... claiming points for all period of employment. 
BUT 1. My qualification is not in a highly relevant field and 
BUT 2. I know a person here in Romania, who did the same thing, claimed points for maximum period of employment, eg. 8 years, but his visa was denied immediately after applying and the reason was that the employment that counts has to be post qualification. And instead of 8 years he should asked points only for 5 years, which were after awarding the qualification. And the decision was irrefutable.
I found this also:

Points Test Factors ? are your claims in SkillSelect correct? » SkillSelect Support

Another question that bothers me...
If the qualification is not in a highly relevant field with my nominated occupation, will DIAC considers this a problem?


----------



## Jullz

snarayan said:


> So I guess you are good to claim 10 points as you have 5 years of exp after qualification at required educational level (bachelors). You may want to check with an expert before submitting your EOI but I think you are good to go.


Thanks guys for your replies... i will think about my options for some days...and maybe ask for an agent advice or something... Just to be sure....


----------



## snarayan

Jullz said:


> I know what you are saying Laurinoz.... claiming points for all period of employment. BUT. I know a person here in Romania, who did the same thing, claimed points for maximum period of employment, eg. 8 years, but his visa was denied immediately after applying and the reason was that the employment was post qualification. And instead of 8 years he should asked points only for 5 years, which were after awarding the qualification. And the decision was irrefutable.
> I found this also:
> 
> Points Test Factors ? are your claims in SkillSelect correct? » SkillSelect Support
> 
> Another question that bothers me...
> If the qualification is not in a highly relevant field with my nominated occupation, will DIAC considers this a problem?


Non relevant education is not a problem if vetassess has assessed your experience as positive. Why would they assess it as positive if you are not supposed to claim points for that. My previous post is an exact extract from vetassess site. I would say , claim 5 years exp but not 8 years as 3 years is before you qualified at the required level.


----------



## Jullz

snarayan said:


> Non relevant education is not a problem if vetassess has assessed your experience as positive. Why would they assess it as positive if you are not supposed to claim points for that. My previous post is an exact extract from vetassess site. I would say , claim 5 years exp but not 8 years as 3 years is before you qualified at the required level.


Thanks Snarayan... I think I'm becoming paranoid.


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Thanks guys for your replies... i will think about my options for some days...and maybe ask for an agent advice or something... Just to be sure....


If you are not in a hurry, I'd suggest you take some time to find out and get professional advice. It won't hurt, and will only help you.
Fingers crossed you're clear to proceed


----------



## AM

i am confused here. would be great if some one throws light. my exp starts from Mar 2005 - Feb 2011. Immi Site says "This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with an AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma. At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications listed above. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 2)."
i have Degree from 2007 - 2010 related to job. Entered details in Immi site, gave 15 points for edu. 
i hope its correct


----------



## Shuurei_Chan

tanbd said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering how many of us nominated 224711 - Management Consultant and still waiting for the outcome?? (if you share timeline that will be great too. By the way here is mine: apply: 9 July; ack: 15 July; outcome: waiting...


Hi Tanbd,

Are you applying for South Australia's SS? I realised that the Management Consultant occupation is already down to medium availability and to think that July reset was just so recent. I'm quite wary that it will go off-listed soon if not placed under Special Conditions


----------



## tanbd

Shuurei_Chan said:


> Hi Tanbd,
> 
> Are you applying for South Australia's SS? I realised that the Management Consultant occupation is already down to medium availability and to think that July reset was just so recent. I'm quite wary that it will go off-listed soon if not placed under Special Conditions


Hi Shuurei_Chan, yes that was my plan but now I think I'm kinda [email protected]!$d, as I just apply to assess and even if I'm lucky it will take another 10 more weeks to get my outcome & apart from SA no other state sponsor our occupation so far. It's so disappointing to see SA already put it medium availability only just after 18 days. That really makes me think either they are sponsoring a very small number of ppl or they are counting ppl from last year (those application SA didn't procesed). So I'm in the same boat, worried sick. if it's goes offlist or put under special condition (only graduates from SA are eligable for it) I won't make it. My only hope if it still stays on later weeks (very slick chance I know) or it comes in other state. But so far it looks like I totally waste my money even if I get positive outcome after a few months. Anyway, tell me what's your plan, atleast you have your positive outcome, you can try your luck if you can lodge SA SS Asap. Keep me posted mate.


----------



## kulwantgill

My category is sales representative of pharmaceutical products. In the case of state sponsorship,it has been shifted from.low to medium priority. But i have not seen even a single candidate from this category in this forum who is applying.so what you think. I have to continu or.not. like what are chances of approval fom state in my case. Please guide me seniors.my assessment is in last stage. Hope for positive result.


----------



## snarayan

aravindhmohan said:


> i am confused here. would be great if some one throws light. my exp starts from Mar 2005 - Feb 2011. Immi Site says "This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with an AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma. At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications listed above. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 2)."
> i have Degree from 2007 - 2010 related to job. Entered details in Immi site, gave 15 points for edu.
> i hope its correct


t 
Can you tell me what your skills assessment letter exactly states? What is your qualification and what is stated on the letter.


----------



## FABIO26

scindia said:


> Hi FABIO26,
> 
> Mine status changed from IN PROGRESS to completed yesterday finally, Hope urs also the same...now waiting for result copy which would be reaching in a week's time...
> 
> Fingers crossed now


Hi Scindia
Mine still states as IN PROGRESS...it is making me nervous.....:fingerscrossed:
All the very best on your result...


----------



## AM

points test gives me 15 points for Edu and 10 for exp


----------



## snarayan

aravindhmohan said:


> points test gives me 15 points for Edu and 10 for exp


what is your qualification. 

I have a Bsc Hons in Mathematics from India which is full-time. In addition, I also have a distance education MBA. WIll this yield me 15 points?


----------



## Sapna

Hey
I just learned today that you need 65 points now to migrate...compared to last year that's 5 points extra ...I have 7 years experience(15th may 2006 to 15th July 2013)....and finished my degree major subjects accounts not related to my job but closely related in 2010....so just worried now for the out come.....listed date shows 17th June and status in progress....
Tensed::tensed::tensed


----------



## snarayan

Where did u see we need 65 points, we only need 60 points...

Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

Please do not spread wrong information.


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> Hey
> I just learned today that you need 65 points now to migrate...compared to last year that's 5 points extra ...I have 7 years experience(15th may 2006 to 15th July 2013)....and finished my degree major subjects accounts not related to my job but closely related in 2010....so just worried now for the out come.....listed date shows 17th June and status in progress....
> Tensed::tensed::tensed


Can you share the link to this information? Are you certain it is on an official site?


----------



## snarayan

Laurinoz...there is no such news on the official website...it's not even listed in the whats new section... So it's just a rumour.


----------



## Sapna

Thank god!!! but one of friend told me and I googled and I found one link!!! sorry if I am wrong 
http://www.workpermit.com/australia/general-skilled-migration/points_requirements.htm


----------



## snarayan

This was the rule until June 30th 2012. From July 1st it's 60 points. The immigration consultants have not updated their website for more than a year now. There is no way such a major change can happen without notice well in advance. So relax.


----------



## Sapna

Thank you snarayan...apologies for wrong info....hope to see all in Australia......


----------



## ashish1e834

*Employer Certificate*

Hi Guys

Thanks for all the help & info. I know for a fact that my employer will not give me job duties on the company's letter head. Does an affidavit hold the same value. Also can you please suggest if there are any other options. I will be applying under the category of Corporate or, Customer Service Manager.

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## Surfer127

Yes Ashish, You can go with the Statuatory Declaration; Which need not to be on stamp paper but has to be signed & witnessed by Notary. 

In SD you can write whatever you wish to declare.



ashish1e834 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for all the help & info. I know for a fact that my employer will not give me job duties on the company's letter head. Does an affidavit hold the same value. Also can you please suggest if there are any other options. I will be applying under the category of Corporate or, Customer Service Manager.
> 
> Thanks
> Ashish


----------



## Surfer127

Dear Sapna

Request you to consult only official site for validation (for your own and our good), You may wish to consult DIAC website for points calculation. 

There are loads of website and information available on the internet which you can refer, but post only validated news/query on this forum.




Sapna said:


> Thank god!!! but one of friend told me and I googled and I found one link!!! sorry if I am wrong
> Australia Immigration | Australia Visas | General Skilled Migration Points test requirements


----------



## Sapna

Sure surfer


----------



## AM

Ashish
Customer Service Manager is closed. are you planning to try your luck by writing to ACT for their approval.


----------



## delhi78

Hi frnzz... Just got the positive assessment!!! Thanx for all your helpful feedbacks!!


----------



## Sapna

Congrats !!!
Can you share your timeline


----------



## Sapna

Also who was the assessing authority and did they contact your employer if yes then how and when.....


----------



## tanbd

delhi78 said:


> Hi frnzz... Just got the positive assessment!!! Thanx for all your helpful feedbacks!!


Congrats delhi78!!! But can you please inform what was your nominated occupation and your Vetassess time line (From submission to the end. You can use signature, if not just put it down as a text). That will help new comer like me to have a general idea. Thanks.


----------



## delhi78

thanx sapna nd tanbd..my nominated occupation was 'real estate representative' which was assessed by vetassess.my documents were recieved on 28 aprl nd positive result was conveyed by my agent today and there was no phone call or physical verification by vetassesss to me or my office,though my was a self employed case.best of luck to you guys and everybody else on this forum.


----------



## tanbd

Shuurei_Chan said:


> Hi Tanbd,
> 
> Are you applying for South Australia's SS? I realised that the Management Consultant occupation is already down to medium availability and to think that July reset was just so recent. I'm quite wary that it will go off-listed soon if not placed under Special Conditions


Hey Shuurei_Chan, just wondering have you already able to apply for SA SS???


----------



## horizon99

Hi.

Request all applicant to support me make a decision. I am single and have 9+ years of experience in Equity Market Advisory and am presently at Middle management position in a reputed firm.
I wish to re-start my life at Australia.
I have scored 7 band in all ielts modules. 
Shall I apply for PR ? If yes how long does the process takes.
would help if someone can refer a good migration expert/ consultant.

Regards
Horizon


----------



## harneek

Dear Experts : Any one has a latest updates about WA changes. 
My occupation was not available from July onwards. People who applying through agents, any updates?


----------



## tanbd

horizon99 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Request all applicant to support me make a decision. I am single and have 9+ years of experience in Equity Market Advisory and am presently at Middle management position in a reputed firm.
> I wish to re-start my life at Australia.
> I have scored 7 band in all ielts modules.
> Shall I apply for PR ? If yes how long does the process takes.
> would help if someone can refer a good migration expert/ consultant.
> 
> Regards
> Horizon


Hi, welcome to the forum. Regarding your PR application, mate its upto you to decide whether you want to apply or not!! we all can suggest but no one can make decision for you. Regarding the time line what I gather it varies case to case. First you need to figure out which assessing body will assess your education & employment for immigration purpose. Then you need to apply to that body. After you get positive outcome, again you need to decide whether you want to apply for 189/190/489 visa & act accordingly. So all together it's like around 1 year, if you are lucky it may took like 8-9 months. Hope this helps


----------



## horizon99

tanbd said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum. Regarding your PR application, mate its upto you to decide whether you want to apply or not!! we all can suggest but no one can make decision for you. Regarding the time line what I gather it varies case to case. First you need to figure out which assessing body will assess your education & employment for immigration purpose. Then you need to apply to that body. After you get positive outcome, again you need to decide whether you want to apply for 189/190/489 visa & act accordingly. So all together it's like around 1 year, if you are lucky it may took like 8-9 months. Hope this helps





Thanks for response


----------



## tanbd

harneek said:


> Dear Experts : Any one has a latest updates about WA changes.
> My occupation was not available from July onwards. People who applying through agents, any updates?


Hi, you can check this link: http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx Hope this will give you some idea.


----------



## Sapna

Hey guys I have question might be a stupid one but my occupation is not showing in the ceiling list.....what's the reason


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Hi all, got my assessment result today...positive outcome. Described that my occupation is highly relevant to the field of study. Palanning to apply for south australia state sponsorship and my occupation is 149914 Financial institution Branch manager. Can anyone tell me the difference between 489 and 190 visa. Is state nomiantion list is same for both 190 and 489 visa.


----------



## FABIO26

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi all, got my assessment result today...positive outcome. Described that my occupation is highly relevant to the field of study. Palanning to apply for south australia state sponsorship and my occupation is 149914 Financial institution Branch manager. Can anyone tell me the difference between 489 and 190 visa. Is state nomiantion list is same for both 190 and 489 visa.


Congratulations and all the very best for your further steps.


----------



## snarayan

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi all, got my assessment result today...positive outcome. Described that my occupation is highly relevant to the field of study. Palanning to apply for south australia state sponsorship and my occupation is 149914 Financial institution Branch manager. Can anyone tell me the difference between 489 and 190 visa. Is state nomiantion list is same for both 190 and 489 visa.


Congratulations Sabitha...after all the struggle you've now got a positive outcome. What is your qualification?


----------



## sabithasivaguru

FABIO26 said:


> Congratulations and all the very best for your further steps.


Thank u Fabio....Best wishes for u too....


----------



## sabithasivaguru

snarayan said:


> Congratulations Sabitha...after all the struggle you've now got a positive outcome. What is your qualification?


Thanks snarayan. Yeah after very long struggle got this result. Feeling good. But again this state sponsorship confusion starts.... im a commerce graduate working in Nationalized bank as Asst Manager.


----------



## snarayan

Sabitha You will have to decide your category based on the points you score. For 190 you need 55 points excluding state sponsorship. Whereas 489 only requires 50 points because the region gives you 10 points. However 489 is just a temp visa for 4 years only as opposed to 190 which is a PR.

How many points do you have? Have you given the ielts?


----------



## horizon99

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi all, got my assessment result today...positive outcome. Described that my occupation is highly relevant to the field of study. Palanning to apply for south australia state sponsorship and my occupation is 149914 Financial institution Branch manager. Can anyone tell me the difference between 489 and 190 visa. Is state nomiantion list is same for both 190 and 489 visa.



Great Sabitha. congrats
""
How long it took for your skills assesment?"


----------



## sabithasivaguru

horizon99 said:


> Great Sabitha. congrats
> ""
> How long it took for your skills assesment?"


Thanks Horizon, it took more than three months to complete my assessment.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

snarayan said:


> Sabitha You will have to decide your category based on the points you score. For 190 you need 55 points excluding state sponsorship. Whereas 489 only requires 50 points because the region gives you 10 points. However 489 is just a temp visa for 4 years only as opposed to 190 which is a PR.
> 
> How many points do you have? Have you given the ielts?


As if now I have 40 points without ielts score. If I get ten for IELTS, then I have to depend on 489 visa. If I can get band 8, then I will get 20 points, which helps me to apply for 190 visa. Now I have a great doubt whether SA state sponsor 489 visa. I don't have any relative to sponsor me. im in dilemma....


----------



## snarayan

sabithasivaguru said:


> As if now I have 40 points without ielts score. If I get ten for IELTS, then I have to depend on 489 visa. If I can get band 8, then I will get 20 points, which helps me to apply for 190 visa. Now I have a great doubt whether SA state sponsor 489 visa. I don't have any relative to sponsor me. im in dilemma....


Can you give me the split of your current points. You should have 15 points for qualification?


----------



## horizon99

sabithasivaguru said:


> Thanks Horizon, it took more than three months to complete my assessment.


Thanks Sabitha

I too would be applying for this category and skill. your support is required.
Did you applied with consultant support or on your own? 
please decribe the documents checklist.
Thanks in advance.

rgds
Horizon


----------



## sabithasivaguru

snarayan said:


> Can you give me the split of your current points. You should have 15 points for qualification?


25 points for age
15 points for qualification
that's it, no points for employment. I have only two years of work experience.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

horizon99 said:


> Thanks Sabitha
> 
> I too would be applying for this category and skill. your support is required.
> Did you applied with consultant support or on your own?
> please decribe the documents checklist.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> rgds
> Horizon


Yeah sure, I did everything with help of consultant. Are you working in Bank.


----------



## horizon99

sabithasivaguru said:


> Yeah sure, I did everything with help of consultant. Are you working in Bank.


I am with a broking firm.Worked as a branch Manager.


----------



## snarayan

Sabitha,

You have 2-3 options (scoring a 7 in ielts is mandatory for all the options)

1) wait for a year to complete 3 years and then you get the additional 5 points.
2) if you are married, you might want to consider getting your spouse's skills assessed. - additional 5 points
3) score an 8 in all modules

Finally you have the visa 489 which I am not sure if sa processes without a job offer. You may want to check their official website. Moreover it's a temp visa, so you may as well want to get a PR after one year rather than applying for the temp visa.

Link: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## sabithasivaguru

snarayan said:


> Sabitha,
> 
> You have 2-3 options (scoring a 7 in ielts is mandatory for all the options)
> 
> 1) wait for a year to complete 3 years and then you get the additional 5 points.
> 2) if you are married, you might want to consider getting your spouse's skills assessed. - additional 5 points
> 3) score an 8 in all modules
> 
> Finally you have the visa 489 which I am not sure if sa processes without a job offer. You may want to check their official website. Moreover it's a temp visa, so you may as well want to get a PR after one year rather than applying for the temp visa.
> 
> Link: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


Yeah, trying hard to get band 8 in all sections, But don't know how it is possible...


----------



## snarayan

I am sure u can score an 8 with practise. Try taking in a centre which is not located in the city. The expectation might be high there. And prepare well...all the best.


----------



## ejpaul77

Hi Guys,

I have sent my docs on 2 July and got an ack that my docs are received on 8th July, my status changed from logged to in progress today stating " Initial documents received. We will be in touch with you if any further information is required." any idea why is it showing in progress soo soon, as i know many guys said tat it will take long time for a status change..


----------



## snarayan

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have sent my docs on 2 July and got an ack that my docs are received on 8th July, my status changed from logged to in progress today stating " Initial documents received. We will be in touch with you if any further information is required." any idea why is it showing in progress soo soon, as i know many guys said tat it will take long time for a status change..


Wow that's good news buddy. They've started processing for u already...what's your occupation?


----------



## ejpaul77

snarayan said:


> Wow that's good news buddy. They've started processing for u already...


Snarayan, we both applied for the same job code.. I guess u sent ur docs on same day as me.. Do u think i have to worry abt this early change ?


----------



## Sapna

No you don't have to worry as mine also showed in progress within a week of them receiving the documents... so relax


----------



## snarayan

ejpaul77 said:


> Snarayan, we both applied for the same job code.. I guess u sent ur docs on same day as me.. Do u think i have to worry abt this early change ?


I guess you should be happy about it...don't worry...I am sure it will all be fine.

What's yor qualification and what do you do?


----------



## laurinoz

Mine changed this week as well.
I was expecting to see "in progress" only mid-August, so this is great news.
My second batch of docs will reach Vetassess tonight, then they'll have all my docs.


----------



## snarayan

Should see a change in mine as well hopefully in a couple of days...lets wait and see...

Laurinoz- all the best for your ielts this Saturday...hope you get your desired score...keep us posted as to how you performed...


----------



## ejpaul77

[I am not able to reply to post, You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more.]c:\


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Should see a change in mine as well hopefully in a couple of days...lets wait and see...
> 
> Laurinoz- all the best for your ielts this Saturday...hope you get your desired score...keep us posted as to how you performed...


Yes, yours and Surfer127's should change soon. I think mine changed between yesterday and today. Yesterday being the only day I have not been checking.

Thanks for Saturday. I'll give my best shot. I am aiming for an 11 in each band


----------



## ejpaul77

ejpaul77 said:


> [ Could someone help me what I should do if I get that above message ?.]c:\


pls help


----------



## snarayan

ejpaul77 said:


> pls help


You would have to make a minimum of 5 posts to be able to reply I guess


----------



## laurinoz

ejpaul77 said:


> pls help


Hi Ejpaul,
Sorry, what do you need?


----------



## ejpaul77

NA-


----------



## ejpaul77

I have 5 years of work exp in project management, I did my bachelors of commerce, would I be able to claim 15 points for my degree ?


----------



## snarayan

ejpaul77 said:


> I have 5 years of work exp in project management, I did my bachelors of commerce, would I be able to claim 15 points for my degree ?


You should be able to...we just saw a person get positive assessment with bcom. Check previous posts.


----------



## ejpaul77

Yes, i saw.. I have my IELTS this weekend..


----------



## snarayan

All the best...how much do you need...?


----------



## ejpaul77

How many years of work exp do u have snarayan ?


----------



## snarayan

ejpaul77 said:


> How many years of work exp do u have snarayan ?


I have claimed 6 years of work experience. Have a bsc and an mba.


----------



## ejpaul77

snarayan said:


> All the best...how much do you need...?


I think 7 in all should do.. But little worried abt work exp if they assess it as qualified..


----------



## snarayan

If have exp in project support / administration...there should not be any problems.


----------



## ejpaul77

snarayan said:


> If have exp in project support / administration...there should not be any problems.


I gave reference on 100rs bond with my job responsibilities noterized.. Would they contact my employeer or the guys who gave reference for job responsibility verification ?


----------



## laurinoz

ejpaul77 said:


> I gave reference on 100rs bond with my job responsibilities noterized.. Would they contact my employeer or the guys who gave reference for job responsibility verification ?


They might, it all depends if they feel your case is strong enough or not.
Some people get called up, some others get their assessment without any further verification.


----------



## ejpaul77

laurinoz said:


> They might, it all depends if they feel your case is strong enough or not.
> Some people get called up, some others get their assessment without any further verification.


Thanks Laurinoz.. so, when do you think we will get our assessment results, I heard, if the status changed to in progress, one should get a result in 2 to 3 weeks.. any idea ?


----------



## besthar

*12th week and Nervous ....*

Alright guys ... just realized its been 12 weeks in my case ... 
I gave a call to Vetassess minutes ago ... a very helpful lady picked up my call and assured me of an outcome at the earliest ... She even sent me an email to confirm that they will fast track my case from today... 
I guess you guys should also give them a call in your 11th/12th week ... They are really really helpful ...


----------



## horizon99

Please guide me the first step to initiate the PR process. (skill assessment). I have ielts score of 7 and will be applying under 149914.
require Step by step guide to process for skill assessment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sapna

Hey

You need to go to www.skillassess.com and read the terms and condition go ahead fill up the form take a printout and sign that form with a date and courier that form along with all the documents required...list of documents is in the Vetassess website and also explains in detail how to get your education and employment assessed....

Hope this was helpful...

All the best...


----------



## laurinoz

ejpaul77 said:


> Thanks Laurinoz.. so, when do you think we will get our assessment results, I heard, if the status changed to in progress, one should get a result in 2 to 3 weeks.. any idea ?


I wish it was that quick! 
But it takes 10 to 12 weeks to get your outcome.
Our status have changed to "in progress" sooner than expected, so I hope we are aiming for the 10 weeks


----------



## laurinoz

horizon99 said:


> Please guide me the first step to initiate the PR process. (skill assessment). I have ielts score of 7 and will be applying under 149914.
> require Step by step guide to process for skill assessment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, follow Sapna's link and read it through. All is detailed on the skill assessment website. It will help you prepare your documents. The form SRG1 gives you a complete list


----------



## laurinoz

besthar said:


> Alright guys ... just realized its been 12 weeks in my case ...
> I gave a call to Vetassess minutes ago ... a very helpful lady picked up my call and assured me of an outcome at the earliest ... She even sent me an email to confirm that they will fast track my case from today...
> I guess you guys should also give them a call in your 11th/12th week ... They are really really helpful ...


I am sure you'll get a positive outcome. Keep us updated buddy


----------



## AM

Guys
Just to clarify, in progress for me came in 1st day of acknowledgement. even after this, it takes 12 weeks. so dont hope for anything too early ( i know the excitement part, i have also gone thro that) but nothing before 12 weeks.


----------



## luckyz

I have 4.2 years (50 Months) of experience. What is the minimum experience ACS require to assess my profile ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AM

Lucky. this is for VETASSESS . Search for the right forum. Just to make sure that we dont get diverted from the actual Topic


----------



## besthar

luckyz said:


> I have 4.2 years (50 Months) of experience. What is the minimum experience ACS require to assess my profile ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


ACS assessment criterion has changed a lot, and is far more stringent these days .... Am not sure if members here can help you with your query as most people here are being assessed by Vetassess ... I'd suggest you to post your query here .... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...work-experience.html?highlight=ACS+assessment

Good Luck ...


----------



## laurinoz

aravindhmohan said:


> Guys
> Just to clarify, in progress for me came in 1st day of acknowledgement. even after this, it takes 12 weeks. so dont hope for anything too early ( i know the excitement part, i have also gone thro that) but nothing before 12 weeks.


Thanks Aravindhmohan


----------



## horizon99

What should i select here

Select Your Application Type

1.Skills Assessment (GSM, GSM + Points Test, ENS, RSMS, 457, 485)

2.Points Test Advice Only (Skills Assessment with another Assessment Authority) 

Thanks in advance

Regards
Horizon


----------



## laurinoz

horizon99 said:


> What should i select here
> 
> Select Your Application Type
> 
> 1.Skills Assessment (GSM, GSM + Points Test, ENS, RSMS, 457, 485)
> 
> 2.Points Test Advice Only (Skills Assessment with another Assessment Authority)
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> Horizon


If your experience & education need to be assessed by Vetasses, it is option 1


----------



## horizon99

laurinoz said:


> If your experience & education need to be assessed by Vetasses, it is option 1



Thanks Laurinoz


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Hi everyone, Do state sponsorship list for SA is applicable to apply 489. Do they have any special requirement. Which area is mentioned as regional in SA....Appreciate any reply.


----------



## vipul_batra

Hi everybody, just joined the forum, A newbie. My skill assessment application was acknowledged by Vetassess on May3, 2013. When will be the result of the assessment out ?


----------



## Sapna

Usually 12 weeks


----------



## vipul_batra

its in the twelfth week already . Thanks Sapna , lets C :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ejpaul77

vipul_batra said:


> its in the twelfth week already . Thanks Sapna , lets C :fingerscrossed:


Wat is the current status of ur application ? If, in progress, since how long it is showing as in progress ?


----------



## Mkgrover

Hi i hv applied on 30th april 2013 n i got a in progress status last week.. Ne idea how much more time on the same


----------



## Sapna

Hey Vipul

My friend called Vetassess in the 11th week to find out and they told her that they are just waiting for her employer to reply back to the email... then she told her manager to check his inbox as soon as he replied they gave her +ve in the 12th week....

So I think you should call them on +61396554801.....to check the status


----------



## laurinoz

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi everyone, Do state sponsorship list for SA is applicable to apply 489. Do they have any special requirement. Which area is mentioned as regional in SA....Appreciate any reply.


There you are sabithasivaguru
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/175
Hope this is what you were looking for


----------



## sabithasivaguru

laurinoz said:


> There you are sabithasivaguru
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/175
> Hope this is what you were looking for


Thanks laurinoz, in SA website whole South australia including adelaide is classed as Regional. So getting 489 allows to work in any part of SA.


----------



## tanbd

laurinoz said:


> Mine changed this week as well.
> I was expecting to see "in progress" only mid-August, so this is great news.
> My second batch of docs will reach Vetassess tonight, then they'll have all my docs.


Mate, just wondering is there any updates with your status yet??? I know it's too early but just checking as mine also changed.


----------



## tanbd

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have sent my docs on 2 July and got an ack that my docs are received on 8th July, my status changed from logged to in progress today stating " Initial documents received. We will be in touch with you if any further information is required." any idea why is it showing in progress soo soon, as i know many guys said tat it will take long time for a status change..


Mate, just wondering is there any updates with your status yet??? I know it's way too early for our application to be processed but just checking as mine also changed.


----------



## laurinoz

sabithasivaguru said:


> Thanks laurinoz, in SA website whole South australia including adelaide is classed as Regional. So getting 489 allows to work in any part of SA.


That is also my understanding. Same for WA. Perth is included for 489. Adelaide is lovely


----------



## laurinoz

tanbd said:


> Mate, just wondering is there any updates with your status yet??? I know it's too early but just checking as mine also changed.


Hi Tanbd,
No change. I don't expect any before a while. Still 9 weeks of waiting ahead of me.


----------



## laurinoz

laurinoz said:


> That is also my understanding. Same for WA. Perth is included for 489. Adelaide is lovely


My apologies, can't delete my previous post.
Perth is accepted as regional area for the RSMS only, not the 489


----------



## cynthiaus

Hi guys, I am new here~

I just lodged my application with VETASSESS on 23rd Jul, and they signed the document I sent on 25th. Hope everything can go well. 

I had both my degrees in Australia, bachelor and master, and previously submitted an application in 2010 for another occupation (which is based on my bachelor degree and it is a 'qualification only' for 485 TR purpose, I didn't stay for the TR to get approved so that was for vain), this time I am applying for another qualification which I count on my master degree and work experience I gained related to this degree. I was wondering, whether my process will be faster, since I already had both my qualifications assessed 3 years ago, for another occasion though.

I am thinking about this because I am aiming for 190 WA nomination. I heard that a new rule will be implemented on 1st Oct and the nomination list will be changed the same time. I am a bit worried about that.


----------



## besthar

cynthiaus said:


> Hi guys, I am new here~
> 
> I just lodged my application with VETASSESS on 23rd Jul, and they signed the document I sent on 25th. Hope everything can go well.
> 
> I had both my degrees in Australia, bachelor and master, and previously submitted an application in 2010 for another occupation (which is based on my bachelor degree and it is a 'qualification only' for 485 TR purpose, I didn't stay for the TR to get approved so that was for vain), this time I am applying for another qualification which I count on my master degree and work experience I gained related to this degree. I was wondering, whether my process will be faster, since I already had both my qualifications assessed 3 years ago, for another occasion though.
> 
> I am thinking about this because I am aiming for 190 WA nomination. I heard that a new rule will be implemented on 1st Oct and the nomination list will be changed the same time. I am a bit worried about that.



hi welcome to the forum...

few questions : 

?? whats your occupation code ...
?? how many years of experience do you carry ... 
?? how many points are you carrying...
?? were you previously assessed positive ...

With an OZ Degree + SS Sponsorship you should easily make the cut ....

If you were previously assessed positive why don't you use the same result and request for a *Reissue request form (SRGO3)* ... http://download.vetassess.com.au/fo...03 Reissue Request Form.pdf?id=260720130351PM


----------



## laurinoz

cynthiaus said:


> Hi guys, I am new here~
> 
> I just lodged my application with VETASSESS on 23rd Jul, and they signed the document I sent on 25th. Hope everything can go well.
> 
> I had both my degrees in Australia, bachelor and master, and previously submitted an application in 2010 for another occupation (which is based on my bachelor degree and it is a 'qualification only' for 485 TR purpose, I didn't stay for the TR to get approved so that was for vain), this time I am applying for another qualification which I count on my master degree and work experience I gained related to this degree. I was wondering, whether my process will be faster, since I already had both my qualifications assessed 3 years ago, for another occasion though.
> 
> I am thinking about this because I am aiming for 190 WA nomination. I heard that a new rule will be implemented on 1st Oct and the nomination list will be changed the same time. I am a bit worried about that.


Morning Cynthiaus,

If I am correct, you are lodging a new application, therefore you need to expect to wait the normal 12 weeks.
You can have an idea of the possible changes in WA occupation list, they have been highlighted since 1st July.
Other changes are still unknown to us as well.


----------



## vipul_batra

since the day Vetassess received my application


----------



## cynthiaus

besthar said:


> hi welcome to the forum...
> 
> few questions :
> 
> ?? whats your occupation code ...
> ?? how many years of experience do you carry ...
> ?? how many points are you carrying...
> ?? were you previously assessed positive ...
> 
> With an OZ Degree + SS Sponsorship you should easily make the cut ....
> 
> If you were previously assessed positive why don't you use the same result and request for a....
> 
> Hello, my occupation code is 511112
> I have the work experience of a bit over 2 years, the minimum requirement of this occupation is one year.
> I have 65 points if includes 5 points for SS
> the previous assessment is positive.
> 
> I asked VETASSESS the same question if I can apply for a reissue before I started, and they said no, I need to apply for a new one and pay the full fee.
> 
> Thank you for your reply!


----------



## cynthiaus

laurinoz said:


> Morning Cynthiaus,
> 
> If I am correct, you are lodging a new application, therefore you need to expect to wait the normal 12 weeks.
> You can have an idea of the possible changes in WA occupation list, they have been highlighted since 1st July.
> Other changes are still unknown to us as well.


Hello, yes I am lodging a new one cause I asked VETASSESS before I started if I can apply for a reissue and told them my situations, and they said no.

And what do you mean by "they have been highlighted since 1st July"? Did they say what occupations will probably been taken out after 1st Oct? I know they already have made 38 occupations unavailable on 24 Jun, but from my understanding, that's not all. They said "It is anticipated the review will be completed on 1 October 2013 ". So there will be more once the review is completed. 

By the way my occupation code is 511112


----------



## snarayan

cynthiaus said:


> Hello, yes I am lodging a new one cause I asked VETASSESS before I started if I can apply for a reissue and told them my situations, and they said no.
> 
> And what do you mean by "they have been highlighted since 1st July"? Did they say what occupations will probably been taken out after 1st Oct? I know they already have made 38 occupations unavailable on 24 Jun, but from my understanding, that's not all. They said "It is anticipated the review will be completed on 1 October 2013 ". So there will be more once the review is completed.
> 
> By the way my occupation code is 511112


Hi cynthiaaus, welcome to the forum. I have also applied under the same occupation. My understanding is that only the 38 occupations are under review and the outcome will be announced on 1st October. Moreover for our code, the occupational ceiling this year is 7740. Why would they want to have such a high ceiling if they had planned to remove the code on oct1st. Also after checking seek.com for the number of openings, I am kind of confident that this code is there to stay. However lets wait and see...


----------



## snarayan

Cynthiaaus- btw if you read the first paragraph of the news, it clearly states that only those 38 occupations are under review And the concluding paragraph says the review will complete on oct1st and the outcome will be announced...so be positive and let's get on with the process


----------



## cynthiaus

laurinoz said:


> Morning Cynthiaus,
> 
> If I am correct, you are lodging a new application, therefore you need to expect to wait the normal 12 weeks.
> You can have an idea of the possible changes in WA occupation list, they have been highlighted since 1st July.
> Other changes are still unknown to us as well.





cynthiaus said:


> Hello, yes I am lodging a new one cause I asked VETASSESS before I started if I can apply for a reissue and told them my situations, and they said no.
> 
> And what do you mean by "they have been highlighted since 1st July"? Did they say what occupations will probably been taken out after 1st Oct? I know they already have made 38 occupations unavailable on 24 Jun, but from my understanding, that's not all. They said "It is anticipated the review will be completed on 1 October 2013 ". So there will be more once the review is completed.
> 
> By the way my occupation code is 511112





cynthiaus said:


> besthar said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi welcome to the forum...
> 
> few questions :
> 
> ?? whats your occupation code ...
> ?? how many years of experience do you carry ...
> ?? how many points are you carrying...
> ?? were you previously assessed positive ...
> 
> With an OZ Degree + SS Sponsorship you should easily make the cut ....
> 
> If you were previously assessed positive why don't you use the same result and request for a....
> 
> Hello, my occupation code is 511112
> I have the work experience of a bit over 2 years, the minimum requirement of this occupation is one year.
> I have 65 points if includes 5 points for SS
> the previous assessment is positive.
> 
> I asked VETASSESS the same question if I can apply for a reissue before I started, and they said no, I need to apply for a new one and pay the full fee.
> 
> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snarayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthiaaus- btw if you read the first paragraph of the news, it clearly states that only those 38 occupations are under review And the concluding paragraph says the review will complete on oct1st and the outcome will be announced...so be positive and let's get on with the process
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think now I get it a bit better, by "review" they mean "temperately unavailable until 1st Oct". on the first attempt of reading, I thought "review" means "consider to delete for now and the foreseeable future". So I thought the 38 was the first batch to be deleted and more to come on 1st Oct.
> 
> That's a bit relief :fingerscrossed:
Click to expand...


----------



## laurinoz

cynthiaus said:


> Hello, yes I am lodging a new one cause I asked VETASSESS before I started if I can apply for a reissue and told them my situations, and they said no.
> 
> And what do you mean by "they have been highlighted since 1st July"? Did they say what occupations will probably been taken out after 1st Oct? I know they already have made 38 occupations unavailable on 24 Jun, but from my understanding, that's not all. They said "It is anticipated the review will be completed on 1 October 2013 ". So there will be more once the review is completed.
> 
> By the way my occupation code is 511112


You should be all fine. It is indeed an occupation with high ceiling, means they are in need of people with your and Snarayan's talent.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

laurinoz said:


> That is also my understanding. Same for WA. Perth is included for 489. Adelaide is lovely


I dont have any known persons in south australia. But as if now my occuaption 149914 is in high availability. So my only option is SA. If I get 8 band in ielts, I will go for 190 or else I have to apply for 489.... is their any difference in benefits between these two categories.


----------



## laurinoz

sabithasivaguru said:


> I dont have any known persons in south australia. But as if now my occuaption 149914 is in high availability. So my only option is SA. If I get 8 band in ielts, I will go for 190 or else I have to apply for 489.... is their any difference in benefits between these two categories.


190 is a permanent visa and you can work in the State Capital City.

489 is a temporary visa, and allows you to work only outside the most important towns.
You can still go for PM after 4 years, if I remember well.

Both are very good opportunities


----------



## laurinoz

laurinoz said:


> 190 is a permanent visa and you can work in the State Capital City.
> 
> 489 is a temporary visa, and allows you to work only outside the most important towns.
> You can still go for PM after 4 years, if I remember well.
> 
> Both are very good opportunities


And in both scenarios, you need to live in the State for 2 years


----------



## tanbd

snarayan said:


> Hi cynthiaaus, welcome to the forum. I have also applied under the same occupation. My understanding is that only the 38 occupations are under review and the outcome will be announced on 1st October. Moreover for our code, the occupational ceiling this year is 7740. Why would they want to have such a high ceiling if they had planned to remove the code on oct1st. Also after checking seek.com for the number of openings, I am kind of confident that this code is there to stay. However lets wait and see...


Mate, high occupational ceiling not necessary means that particular state won't remove it from their list. My understanding is, every state has their own target of how many ppl they will nominate for each occupation and once that is filled no matter how many spot left it don't matter. For example, I'm applying SA SS under 224711 and skill select shows only 5 got invitation so far out of 3340 but they already put it under medium availability, so my guess it doesn't matter to a state how many spot left but how they want to sponser. this info make me quite tense as I'm bit worried whether I'll able to apply by the time i get my assessment outcome. Anyway I really hope you are right & things works out all of us.


----------



## cynthiaus

tanbd said:


> Mate, high occupational ceiling not necessary means that particular state won't remove it from their list. My understanding is, every state has their own target of how many ppl they will nominate for each occupation and once that is filled no matter how many spot left it don't matter. For example, I'm applying SA SS under 224711 and skill select shows only 5 got invitation so far out of 3340 but they already put it under medium availability, so my guess it doesn't matter to a state how many spot left but how they want to sponser. this info make me quite tense as I'm bit worried whether I'll able to apply by the time i get my assessment outcome. Anyway I really hope you are right & things works out all of us.


Yes, I have heard a similar story. In 2012, SA put 511112 to medium availability from high availability, and 3 days later, they took it off the list.


----------



## AM

thats right.. Act put 149212 in closed now even when only 2 % is filled for the year


----------



## vipul_batra

hi cynthiaus

I have filed an application for skill assessment on 3rd may 2013(the day docs were delivered there) under following :
Visa Type: Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS)
-Nominated Occupation: Biotechnologist-234514
IELTS L-8, R-9, W-7, S-7, OVERALL 8 
Total relevant experience as on 3-5-2013 : 1.5 yrs (Senior Research Fellow, Rice Biotechnology Lab., C.S.S.R.I
DOB: 10-9-1985
Qualification : M.Sc. Bioinformatics( Panjab University)

The status says, "Initial Documents received, We will be in touch if any additional docs are required".
I spoke to them and all they could answer was, " Its in progress".
How long would it take to get the assessment done?


----------



## sabithasivaguru

laurinoz said:


> 190 is a permanent visa and you can work in the State Capital City.
> 
> 489 is a temporary visa, and allows you to work only outside the most important towns.
> You can still go for PM after 4 years, if I remember well.
> 
> Both are very good opportunities


Thnx laurinoz, Do all other benefits are same like education for kids, medicals etc...


----------



## tanbd

vipul_batra said:


> hi cynthiaus
> 
> I have filed an application for skill assessment on 3rd may 2013(the day docs were delivered there) under following :
> Visa Type: Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS)
> -Nominated Occupation: Biotechnologist-234514
> IELTS L-8, R-9, W-7, S-7, OVERALL 8
> Total relevant experience as on 3-5-2013 : 1.5 yrs (Senior Research Fellow, Rice Biotechnology Lab., C.S.S.R.I
> DOB: 10-9-1985
> Qualification : M.Sc. Bioinformatics( Panjab University)
> 
> The status says, "Initial Documents received, We will be in touch if any additional docs are required".
> I spoke to them and all they could answer was, " Its in progress".
> How long would it take to get the assessment done?


Hi, so far I gather from others 12 weeks (+1/2 more if you are unlucky) from the date they have acknowledge reviving your documents.


----------



## snarayan

tanbd said:


> Mate, high occupational ceiling not necessary means that particular state won't remove it from their list. My understanding is, every state has their own target of how many ppl they will nominate for each occupation and once that is filled no matter how many spot left it don't matter. For example, I'm applying SA SS under 224711 and skill select shows only 5 got invitation so far out of 3340 but they already put it under medium availability, so my guess it doesn't matter to a state how many spot left but how they want to sponser. this info make me quite tense as I'm bit worried whether I'll able to apply by the time i get my assessment outcome. Anyway I really hope you are right & things works out all of us.


Lets all hope for the best and keep each other motivated...as long as its there on the list, we have hopes...tanbd, I know high ceiling does not necessarily mean the occupation is safe, but it's more than enough to keep the hope alive.

Cinthiaus- if not WA, there is ACT. So lets be positive, think positive and spread positive vibes and I am certain all of us will catch up for a nice party in the land of kangaroos


----------



## snarayan

aravindhmohan said:


> thats right.. Act put 149212 in closed now even when only 2 % is filled for the year


But keep in mind that act hasn't released the list yet...so there are hopes alive


----------



## AM

lets wait and watch


----------



## snarayan

tanbd said:


> Mate, high occupational ceiling not necessary means that particular state won't remove it from their list. My understanding is, every state has their own target of how many ppl they will nominate for each occupation and once that is filled no matter how many spot left it don't matter. For example, I'm applying SA SS under 224711 and skill select shows only 5 got invitation so far out of 3340 but they already put it under medium availability, so my guess it doesn't matter to a state how many spot left but how they want to sponser. this info make me quite tense as I'm bit worried whether I'll able to apply by the time i get my assessment outcome. Anyway I really hope you are right & things works out all of us.


Tanbd, in your case medium availability does not mean it will close by the time assessment is over...SA refresh their list almost daily and if its medium today, there is also a possibility that it could change to high a week or a month later. Future is uncertain. What if the Australian government decides no more immigration from tomorrow. Could happen right....so relax and keep calm and you will cruise through.


----------



## FABIO26

sabithasivaguru said:


> Thnx laurinoz, Do all other benefits are same like education for kids, medicals etc...


The 190 gives you few benefits but the 489 does not give you any benefit...the restriction as mentioned by Laurinoz is different for every state..so you could check on the individual states and see where you could live and work.


----------



## sahil772

vipul_batra said:


> hi cynthiaus
> 
> I have filed an application for skill assessment on 3rd may 2013(the day docs were delivered there) under following :
> Visa Type: Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS)
> -Nominated Occupation: Biotechnologist-234514
> IELTS L-8, R-9, W-7, S-7, OVERALL 8
> Total relevant experience as on 3-5-2013 : 1.5 yrs (Senior Research Fellow, Rice Biotechnology Lab., C.S.S.R.I
> DOB: 10-9-1985
> Qualification : M.Sc. Bioinformatics( Panjab University)
> 
> The status says, "Initial Documents received, We will be in touch if any additional docs are required".
> I spoke to them and all they could answer was, " Its in progress".
> How long would it take to get the assessment done?


Hi Vipul,

Our docs were received by vetassess on 23 april and it is still showing in progress. It is 14th week now and they have replied to my query that ur case is in final stages. 

Did u call them ? and did they give u some information ?


----------



## sabithasivaguru

FABIO26 said:


> The 190 gives you few benefits but the 489 does not give you any benefit...the restriction as mentioned by Laurinoz is different for every state..so you could check on the individual states and see where you could live and work.


Thnx Fabio, still now cant figure out the difference in benefits between these two. Its not mentioned in SA site also. Planning to move adelaide...Have any idea abt financial job opportunities in SA.


----------



## Leey

Hi Guys～～

Anyone has any ideas about how long to take a reassessment?? 

Anyone got +ive result for their assessment recently??

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## snarayan

tanbd: have u realised that ur occupation is also part of ACT . Although its closed at the moment, they are releasing their new list in August.


----------



## tanbd

snarayan said:


> Tanbd, in your case medium availability does not mean it will close by the time assessment is over...SA refresh their list almost daily and if its medium today, there is also a possibility that it could change to high a week or a month later. Future is uncertain. What if the Australian government decides no more immigration from tomorrow. Could happen right....so relax and keep calm and you will cruise through.


Hi snarayan, I know & I'm 150% agree with your point of view. All I was trying, is to provide few facts I have came across recently & wants to share. Nothing personal mate. Sorry if its sound like it to you. I'm kinda glass always half empty guy  so I guess it just came out like that. Anyway, I do believe, hope keeps us alive so hope for the best & sincerely wish it works out for all of us


----------



## snarayan

tanbd said:


> Hi snarayan, I know & I'm 150% agree with your point of view. All I was trying, is to provide few facts I have came across recently & wants to share. Nothing personal mate. Sorry if its sound like it to you. I'm kinda glass always half empty guy  so I guess it just came out like that. Anyway, I do believe, hope keeps us alive so hope for the best & sincerely wish it works out for all of us


You'll get thru mate...dont worry.


----------



## tanbd

snarayan said:


> tanbd: have u realised that ur occupation is also part of ACT . Although its closed at the moment, they are releasing their new list in August.


Snarayan: yes, I have noticed it early. actually i'm taking into account the information already available right now so pervious posts came out bit worried, nothing else. As you said, future is uncertain......and kinda came across information that, it used to be on SS list for WA as well as ACT back in 2010 but now they are out. Things like that...


----------



## FABIO26

sabithasivaguru said:


> Thnx Fabio, still now cant figure out the difference in benefits between these two. Its not mentioned in SA site also. Planning to move adelaide...Have any idea abt financial job opportunities in SA.


From what I have figured out there is not much..though you could check the below link and get some info..
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tween-190-489-visa-application-procedure.html
for job opportunities you could check https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/find_your_new_job


----------



## laurinoz

tanbd said:


> Hi snarayan, I know & I'm 150% agree with your point of view. All I was trying, is to provide few facts I have came across recently & wants to share. Nothing personal mate. Sorry if its sound like it to you. I'm kinda glass always half empty guy  so I guess it just came out like that. Anyway, I do believe, hope keeps us alive so hope for the best & sincerely wish it works out for all of us


Hi Tanbd,

Don't worry buddy.
At first, I reacted the same way as Snarayan when I read your post this morning. But throughout the day, I also realised that you had a valid point, which was worth mentionning.
I understand you only wanted to share your knowledge about the process, and I am grateful you did; we all learn from each other on this forum.

But yeah, maybe the writing was not the most optimistic one lol; Good we are all packed with hope and joy to cheer each others up


----------



## laurinoz

Leey said:


> Hi Guys～～
> 
> Anyone has any ideas about how long to take a reassessment??
> 
> Anyone got +ive result for their assessment recently??
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Here is the answer Leey taken from Vetassess Website:

*Reassessment*
You can apply for your qualifications to be reassessed if you:
disagree with the outcome of an assessment, 
or
wish to change your nominated occupation 
or
wish to change your migration scheme to a Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) visa.

*Please note:*
applications for reassessment (of negative assessments only) must be lodged within 90 days of VETASSESS issuing the initial assessment. If you do not apply for a reassessment within 90 days of the issue of the result, you will need to apply for a new assessment.

fees are non-refundable.

*reassessments are usually completed within eight-ten weeks.*

reassessments to review a negative outcome will take into consideration all information presented in the original application as well as any new information which is submitted with the reassessment.


----------



## harneek

How can i check ceiling bar of my occupation, 139913. I checked on skill select site but i could'nt find there.


----------



## vidurac

*working experience for accountants to apply PR or TR*

Hi friends,

my girlfriend was did IELTS in last week and she got 6 and above for each band in IELTS (but lesser than 7). she is an accountant and she has 3.5 years of total experience. but 1.5 years after the degree date. 

can anybody tell me what are the opportunities available for her specially when applying PR or TR? or will she needs to do the IELTS again and obtain 7 in each band?

Thanks

Regards,
vidura.


----------



## ausdreamzz

Hi guys...

I'm a newbie here...

I understand that vetassess normai time is 10-12 weeks..

Any idea what could be maximum time...

Thanks


----------



## Surfer127

Maximum could be anything 

80% chances are that its done in 13 weeks.


ausdreamzz said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I'm a newbie here...
> 
> I understand that vetassess normai time is 10-12 weeks..
> 
> Any idea what could be maximum time...
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Surfer127

harneek said:


> How can i check ceiling bar of my occupation, 139913. I checked on skill select site but i could'nt find there.


You have to go on the reports tab on skillselect.. once you click on report you will get the ceiling limits and invitations issued so far.


----------



## Sapna

139911 to 139915 is showing in a group as other specialist manager with 2790 as ceiling and so far 2 people have got it


----------



## Surfer127

Laurinoz - read your status got changed - thats good. 

Mine is still the same - Lodged.. 

Snarayan - as our docs acknowledged same day - Did your status changed?


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Laurinoz - read your status got changed - thats good.
> 
> Mine is still the same - Lodged..
> 
> Snarayan - as our docs acknowledged same day - Did your status changed?


Not yet Surfer....I am still waiting. I was told that it necessarily does not change.


----------



## kulwantgill

Surfer127 said:


> You have to go on the reports tab on skillselect.. once you click on report you will get the ceiling limits and invitations issued so far.



what it means if my occupation is not in ceiling list???


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> Not yet Surfer....I am still waiting. I was told that it necessarily does not change.


Yeah I agree - lets hope for the best.


----------



## Surfer127

kulwantgill said:


> what it means if my occupation is not in ceiling list???


Hi Kulwant - your occupation if exist in SOL or CSOl it will be there in the Ceiling list. Also in the Ceiling they have mentioned limits according to the group/category not with individual occupation code. 

For eg; the ceiling which applies to my code is 2252 - so that is applicable to 225212, 225213, 225214. Hence sum of these three code should not exceed to 2252 limit.


----------



## kulwantgill

Surfer127 said:


> Hi Kulwant - your occupation if exist in SOL or CSOl it will be there in the Ceiling list. Also in the Ceiling they have mentioned limits according to the group/category not with individual occupation code.
> 
> For eg; the ceiling which applies to my code is 2252 - so that is applicable to 225212, 225213, 225214. Hence sum of these three code should not exceed to 2252 limit.



ohh okk okk thanx sir  what is your code.. my code is 225212


----------



## kulwantgill

Surfer127 said:


> Hi Kulwant - your occupation if exist in SOL or CSOl it will be there in the Ceiling list. Also in the Ceiling they have mentioned limits according to the group/category not with individual occupation code.
> 
> For eg; the ceiling which applies to my code is 2252 - so that is applicable to 225212, 225213, 225214. Hence sum of these three code should not exceed to 2252 limit.



we are from same category  what is meaning of cieling value?? means total number of approval they will provide or anything else???


----------



## ausdreamzz

Thanks Surfer...


----------



## mady123

just an update. Received 2 x positive skill assessments for occupation code 251311. My bro and his wife's qualifications have been assessed and the outcome is positive.

Applied online at Vetassess on 18 Aug
Documents received by them on 02 May
+ve assessments received on 23 July.


----------



## EE-India

sabithasivaguru said:


> Thnx laurinoz, Do all other benefits are same like education for kids, medicals etc...


Keep 489 as a last option, it is hard route; you will not have access to most of the benefits because you are not a permanent resident only TR. You must live in designated area for 4 years. One of my friends lived in SA in 489 (remote town called Border town), her experience was not good, finally she got PR using her Australian experience and moved to Darwin last year. 190 is a good option , though it is a state sponsored visa , you are free to move any other states provided you are not able to get job in sponsored state for reasonable time . what your agent telling about all these ?


----------



## sabithasivaguru

EE-India said:


> Keep 489 as a last option, it is hard route; you will not have access to most of the benefits because you are not a permanent resident only TR. You must live in designated area for 4 years. One of my friends lived in SA in 489 (remote town called Border town), her experience was not good, finally she got PR using her Australian experience and moved to Darwin last year. 190 is a good option , though it is a state sponsored visa , you are free to move any other states provided you are not able to get job in sponsored state for reasonable time . what your agent telling about all these ?


Hi agent also telling me the same to keep 489 as last option. In SA site it is mentioned that adelaide is classed as Regional. Can u plz check and clarify.


----------



## snarayan

kulwantgill said:


> we are from same category  what is meaning of cieling value?? means total number of approval they will provide or anything else???


Occupational ceiling is the maximum number of applicants Diac and states together can invite for the year starting July 2013.


----------



## kingjkraal

Hi guys. My vetasses assessment is still pending. I have 4.8 years in my current company as work experience. That was in may when I submitted the assessment request. By the time I will lodge my EOI, I would have completed 5 years. But surely the letter from vetasses will not say 5 years experience. So when submitting the EOI. Can I clam for 5 years experience since I am working at the same company. Even though vetasses will probably say 4.8 years or something on their letter ?

I hope my question was clear. 

Thanks.


----------



## snarayan

kingjkraal said:


> Hi guys. My vetasses assessment is still pending. I have 4.8 years in my current company as work experience. That was in may when I submitted the assessment request. By the time I will lodge my EOI, I would have completed 5 years. But surely the letter from vetasses will not say 5 years experience. So when submitting the EOI. Can I clam for 5 years experience since I am working at the same company. Even though vetasses will probably say 4.8 years or something on their letter ?
> 
> I hope my question was clear.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes you can claim 5 years..you will have to prove you are working for the same company by providing additional payslips.


----------



## kingjkraal

Thanks. Just got to wait patiently for the assessment result now. 8 weeks and counting.


----------



## harneek

Surfer127 said:


> You have to go on the reports tab on skillselect.. once you click on report you will get the ceiling limits and invitations issued so far.


I already checked, its not there. that why I asked for.


----------



## snarayan

harneek said:


> I already checked, its not there. that why I asked for.


What's your occupation code?


----------



## snarayan

Harm eek: I just checked it for you, if your code is 139913, the occupation ceiling is 2760 and only 1 filled so far.


----------



## snarayan

Sorry for the typo Harneek


----------



## laurinoz

mady123 said:


> just an update. Received 2 x positive skill assessments for occupation code 251311. My bro and his wife's qualifications have been assessed and the outcome is positive.
> 
> Applied online at Vetassess on 18 Aug
> Documents received by them on 02 May
> +ve assessments received on 23 July.


Hello Mady123,

Thanks for sharing this positive outcome!
By 18 Aug, you mean 18 Apr, right? Because a year to get assessed is a bit long... 
Congrats to your brother


----------



## snarayan

Laurinoz - how was your ielts today? Confident of your score this time?


----------



## snarayan

guys: check out this site, very useful information. Check your occupation to understand what are the prospects, skills, forecasts to 2017 etc. I was searching for my occupation code and found this information:

Contract, Program and Project Administrators - Job Outlook


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Laurinoz - how was your ielts today? Confident of your score this time?


It was a sunny day. I met again lot of great people, even one who's doing the same as us, for Victoria State. Told him to log onto this forum.
The test, we can never really guess. I felt I did fine in reading and speaking. Missed two questions during listening. And writing, not quite sure. Either good, either average. Let's wait for the results on 9th Aug. I know I already have 10 points, so not a disaster if I don't succeed at this new attempt.


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> It was a sunny day. I met again lot of great people, even one who's doing the same as us, for Victoria State. Told him to log onto this forum.
> The test, we can never really guess. I felt I did fine in reading and speaking. Missed two questions during listening. And writing, not quite sure. Either good, either average. Let's wait for the results on 9th Aug. I know I already have 10 points, so not a disaster if I don't succeed at this new attempt.


Good...lets wait and see...I hope you get your desired score. 

Also, I have posted a website which gives some very useful information. Check the same for your occupation.


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Good...lets wait and see...I hope you get your desired score.
> 
> Also, I have posted a website which gives some very useful information. Check the same for your occupation.


Thanks for that, I am still in the train back home. Will check it out once I arrive. Sometimes, I wonder if you are not an migration agent yourself lol


----------



## vipul_batra

Hi Sahil, 
Yes I did call hem and they replies that the case is in progress, that is all they had to offer............


----------



## Mkgrover

snarayan said:


> Not yet Surfer....I am still waiting. I was told that it necessarily does not change.


hi....i had applied on 29th april and my documents received mail was received on 30th april...got a mail on 24th july asking for my current pay slip of my work and i submitted the same. my status show in progress...any idea how much more time of wait


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> guys: check out this site, very useful information. Check your occupation to understand what are the prospects, skills, forecasts to 2017 etc. I was searching for my occupation code and found this information:
> 
> Contract, Program and Project Administrators - Job Outlook


Snarayan, this is a great finding. Little treasures like this are worth sharing. 
Found my occupation, and the employment is expected to be in "strong growth" for the next 5 years.
There's also a deep description of what is expected from the applicant, in terms of ability, knowledge, etc. Great to prepare a resumé or interview


----------



## laurinoz

Mkgrover said:


> hi....i had applied on 29th april and my documents received mail was received on 30th april...got a mail on 24th july asking for my current pay slip of my work and i submitted the same. my status show in progress...any idea how much more time of wait


Hi Mkgrover,

Have you sent your payslip by mail, and has it reached Vetassess yet?


----------



## Mkgrover

laurinoz said:


> Hi Mkgrover,
> 
> Have you sent your payslip by mail, and has it reached Vetassess yet?


hi,

yes i did send my pay slips along with bank statements and thet acknowlwdged the same.. awaiting results.. crossed 12 weeks..droped them a mail as well asking how much more time.... awaiting reply:fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

Mkgrover said:


> hi,
> 
> yes i did send my pay slips along with bank statements and thet acknowlwdged the same.. awaiting results.. crossed 12 weeks..droped them a mail as well asking how much more time.... awaiting reply:fingerscrossed:


I guess it shouldn't take too long now to get your outcome, as long as they are happy with what you've provided. People waiting more than 13 weeks are very rare.
Keep us updated


----------



## Mkgrover

laurinoz said:


> I guess it shouldn't take too long now to get your outcome, as long as they are happy with what you've provided. People waiting more than 13 weeks are very rare.
> Keep us updated


my guess is the delay is coz of my skills marketing specialist... its reached its ceiling and is closed in ACT.. quite stressed.


----------



## mady123

laurinoz said:


> Hello Mady123,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this positive outcome!
> By 18 Aug, you mean 18 Apr, right? Because a year to get assessed is a bit long...
> Congrats to your brother


oo yeah its 18 April. sorry about that


----------



## harneek

snarayan said:


> Harm eek: I just checked it for you, if your code is 139913, the occupation ceiling is 2760 and only 1 filled so far.


Thanks Snarayan !!!!


----------



## Mkgrover

Ne idea on 225113 ceiling


----------



## laurinoz

Mkgrover said:


> Ne idea on 225113 ceiling


3240 is the ceiling indicated for the group 2251
Only 6 got it so far


----------



## EE-India

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi agent also telling me the same to keep 489 as last option. In SA site it is mentioned that adelaide is classed as Regional. Can u plz check and clarify.


You are right , whole SA is classified as regional area , in this case 489 also reasonable if you are able to secure a job in Adelaide


----------



## sahil772

laurinoz said:


> I guess it shouldn't take too long now to get your outcome, as long as they are happy with what you've provided. People waiting more than 13 weeks are very rare.
> Keep us updated


Mate I have been waiting for 14 week for vetassess result. All this while there has been no query from vetassess. 

Does that mean that outcome will be most likely positive?


----------



## AM

dont assume yet. i would advice you calling them to understand the reason and get it thro


----------



## sabithasivaguru

EE-India said:


> You are right , whole SA is classified as regional area , in this case 489 also reasonable if you are able to secure a job in Adelaide


Is it very difficult to get a banking job with 489 visa....


----------



## EE-India

sabithasivaguru said:


> Is it very difficult to get a banking job with 489 visa....


Not really, once you are in Australia , you get equal opportunity. First job will be always a challenge but you should be determinant


----------



## Surfer127

Snarayan ...very good information. Thank you 
Laurinoz .. You will definitely get the desired score for sure .. I am confident.. 

I am busy with loads of work these days so not able to visit forum much... Did I miss anything important  ? Let me know


----------



## laurinoz

sahil772 said:


> Mate I have been waiting for 14 week for vetassess result. All this while there has been no query from vetassess.
> 
> Does that mean that outcome will be most likely positive?


You should give them a call, to check where they are at.
And we cannot say if it is going to be positive or not I'm afraid, only Vetassess knows that.
Good luck though


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Snarayan ...very good information. Thank you
> Laurinoz .. You will definitely get the desired score for sure .. I am confident..
> 
> I am busy with loads of work these days so not able to visit forum much... Did I miss anything important  ? Let me know


Thanks Surfer
No much movement lately, we are all on the waiting, still.


----------



## besthar

*Imp query guys ...*

Wish to check with you guys ... 'If we can use one IELTS score while applying for SS and another IELTS Score (with better score) when applying to DIAC for Visa'.

The logic behind the same :

My job only requires me to posses IELTS 6.0 Overall and with this IELTS score I can just scrape through with 60 points ... However, i wish not to take any chances when I apply to DIAC for Visa (as I fear they may trim my 8 years of experience to 6 or 5 years). And then my points would reduce.

My next IELTS test is on 29th August where I hope to improvise to 7 or 8 overall ... So,In the mean time can I proceed for the current IELTS score for EOI and SS sponsorship to save that 6 weeks of wait time ???


----------



## laurinoz

besthar said:


> Wish to check with you guys ... 'If we can use one IELTS score while applying for SS and another IELTS Score (with better score) when applying to DIAC for Visa'.
> 
> The logic behind the same :
> 
> My job only requires me to posses IELTS 6.0 Overall and with this IELTS score I can just scrape through with 60 points ... However, i wish not to take any chances when I apply to DIAC for Visa (as I fear they may trim my 8 years of experience to 6 or 5 years). And then my points would reduce.
> 
> My next IELTS test is on 29th August where I hope to improvise to 7 or 8 overall ... So,In the mean time can I proceed for the current IELTS score for EOI and SS sponsorship to save that 6 weeks of wait time ???


Hi Besthar,

Most of us have not reached that step yet. I think you should ask this question not on the Vetassess thread, but maybe the EOI one, where people went through the process already, and can guide you more efficiently.


----------



## Surfer127

besthar said:


> Wish to check with you guys ... 'If we can use one IELTS score while applying for SS and another IELTS Score (with better score) when applying to DIAC for Visa'.
> 
> The logic behind the same :
> 
> My job only requires me to posses IELTS 6.0 Overall and with this IELTS score I can just scrape through with 60 points ... However, i wish not to take any chances when I apply to DIAC for Visa (as I fear they may trim my 8 years of experience to 6 or 5 years). And then my points would reduce.
> 
> My next IELTS test is on 29th August where I hope to improvise to 7 or 8 overall ... So,In the mean time can I proceed for the current IELTS score for EOI and SS sponsorship to save that 6 weeks of wait time ???


The answer to your question us "YES", you can always update your EOI. So if all you need to do is give them the proof of improved score. They will check and let you update it. EOI always considers updation in AGE, IELTS etc. so I think yyou are good to go. 

Also I have my IELTS on 29th as well. I am taking it in Mumbai


----------



## besthar

laurinoz said:


> Hi Besthar,
> 
> Most of us have not reached that step yet. I think you should ask this question not on the Vetassess thread, but maybe the EOI one, where people went through the process already, and can guide you more efficiently.


Ya laurin will do that ...
I sk-rewed up my weekend's IELTS (I missed on the dates... mistook Saturday/Sunday to 26th and 27th of July and when I went on Saturday evening to give my Speaking ... realised all the tests were over on Friday and Sturday Noon) ... Have you heard anything more stupid than this ... Yes thats how LAME one can get ... such a shame..... 

I would get butchered by my friends and wife if they ever knew this waste of time and money .......

i've now re-registered for another Test on Aug 29th ...


----------



## snarayan

besthar said:


> Wish to check with you guys ... 'If we can use one IELTS score while applying for SS and another IELTS Score (with better score) when applying to DIAC for Visa'.
> 
> The logic behind the same :
> 
> My job only requires me to posses IELTS 6.0 Overall and with this IELTS score I can just scrape through with 60 points ... However, i wish not to take any chances when I apply to DIAC for Visa (as I fear they may trim my 8 years of experience to 6 or 5 years). And then my points would reduce.
> 
> My next IELTS test is on 29th August where I hope to improvise to 7 or 8 overall ... So,In the mean time can I proceed for the current IELTS score for EOI and SS sponsorship to save that 6 weeks of wait time ???


Besthar: it's very simple, it's either you have 55 points (excluding state sponsorship) or you don't. And of you have, You get invited anyway. So what's the point in writing again. So no need to take ielts again if you are already scoring 60 and if you are not able to score 60, you will have to compulsorily take the exam.

In the case of a 190 visa, unlike 189 (where higher points gets you an invitation faster), you just need 60 to be invited because as soon as you sign the SS agreement, you automatically get invited to apply for your visa. So if you really feel that you will not qualify for Sa, you need to take the exam right away, else just relax


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> The answer to your question us "YES", you can always update your EOI. So if all you need to do is give them the proof of improved score. They will check and let you update it. EOI always considers updation in AGE, IELTS etc. so I think yyou are good to go.
> 
> Also I have my IELTS on 29th as well. I am taking it in Mumbai


thanks mate, i've registered for Aug 29th as well (this time thru a much tougher IDP) ... but again ... Such a waste... 

But guys --- i suggest each one of you to keep your calender updated , i know its stupid thing to do ... but there are such stupid people like me around ....


----------



## besthar

snarayan said:


> Besthar: it's very simple, it's either you have 55 points (excluding state sponsorship) or you don't. And of you have, You get invited anyway. So what's the point in writing again. So no need to take ielts again if you are already scoring 60 and if you are not able to score 60, you will have to compulsorily take the exam.


Narayan ...... Vetassess will only assess for your prior 5 years of experience / qualification... I easily meet that ... 

There are 2 stages when your application is reviewed 1st when you apply for state sponsorship and get invited ... 2nd when you apply for Visa to DIAC ... (DIAC may trim my years of experience at their wish). . .


----------



## Jullz

besthar said:


> Narayan ...... Vetassess will only assess for your prior 5 years of experience / qualification... I easily meet that ...
> 
> There are 2 stages when your application is reviewed 1st when you apply for state sponsorship and get invited ... 2nd when you apply for Visa to DIAC ... (DIAC may trim my years of experience at their wish). . .


Dear Besthar, after you receive the invitation to apply for a visa, and you have for example 65 points, and after you apply DIAC cut you off some years of experience, and you loose points with that, you can say goodby for that grant. You can modify your EOI as many times as you like, but after you are invited and you lodge a visa you must be able to support the claims you make in your EOI.

Later edit: Take a look at the points test factors for employment:

http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2012/11/30/points-test-factors-–-are-your-claims-correct/


----------



## snarayan

Besthar: you are missing the point here. If your Ss is successful, you don't need to apply for Diac seperately. For your Ss, the requirement is you should have raised an EOI with 55 points and as soon as your SS is approved, you are invited automatically to lodge your visa. Believe me, I am preparing my application with expert advice, so you may want to trust my words.

Also once you have claimed points for 8 years on your EOI, you will not be able to change and under claim. So that means if DIAC does not believe you have 8 years of experience, they will reject it.


----------



## besthar

Jullz said:


> Dear Besthar, after you receive the invitation to apply for a visa, and you have for example 65 points, and after you apply DIAC cut you off some years of experience, and you loose points with that, you can say goodby for that grant. You can modify your EOI as many times as you like, but after you are invited and you lodge a visa you must be able to support the claims you make in your EOI.
> 
> Later edit: Take a look at the points test factors for employment:
> 
> Points Test Factors ? are your claims in SkillSelect correct? » SkillSelect Support


Yes mate ... that's precisely what my fear is ... so I might as well wait ... till I get my IELTS sorted out ...


----------



## besthar

snarayan said:


> Besthar: you are missing the point here. If your Ss is successful, you don't need to apply for Diac seperately. For your Ss, the requirement is you should have raised an EOI with 55 points and as soon as your SS is approved, you are invited automatically to lodge your visa. Believe me, I am preparing my application with expert advice, so you may want to trust my words.
> 
> Also once you have claimed points for 8 years on your EOI, you will not be able to change and under claim. So that means if DIAC does not believe you have 8 years of experience, they will reject it.



OK... So help me understand this ... Wouldn't DIAC check your experience in your field of relevance ??? Do they consider your entire years of experience irrespective of the relevance to your Job role ...


----------



## snarayan

besthar said:


> Yes mate ... that's precisely what my fear is ... so I might as well wait ... till I get my IELTS sorted out ...


To add to what Jullz just said, you need to ensure you have your IELTS before SS if you are planning to claim points only for 5 years experience. 

In order to avoid such ambiguity, people normally apply for a POints test advisory letter to VETASSESS. The letter assesses 10 years of experience and lists down each of your experience and says whether is highly related or not. This acts as an insurance against DIAC refusing any of your experience. You may want to check with VETASSESS if they can add that to your application, if your process is not yet completed.


----------



## snarayan

besthar said:


> OK... So help me understand this ... Wouldn't DIAC check your experience in your field of relevance ??? Do they consider your entire years of experience irrespective of the relevance to your Job role ...


DIAC will definitely check your experience and if you have claimed 8 years and for any reason DIAC feels its not 8 years, they will not cut your points, instead they will reject your visa on the grounds of claiming points incorrectly. 

In order to avoid such ambiguity, people normally apply for a POints test advisory letter to VETASSESS. The letter assesses 10 years of experience and lists down each of your experience and says whether is highly relevant or not. This acts as an insurance against DIAC refusing any of your experience. You may want to check with VETASSESS if they can add that to your application, if your process is not yet completed.


----------



## besthar

snarayan said:


> DIAC will definitely check your experience and if you have claimed 8 years and for any reason DIAC feels its not 8 years, they will not cut your points, instead they will reject your visa on the grounds of claiming points incorrectly.
> 
> In order to avoid such ambiguity, people normally apply for a POints test advisory letter to VETASSESS. The letter assesses 10 years of experience and lists down each of your experience and says whether is highly relevant or not. This acts as an insurance against DIAC refusing any of your experience. You may want to check with VETASSESS if they can add that to your application, if your process is not yet completed.


My worry is not with incorrect number of years w.r.t my experience (i have all the supporting documentation for the past 8 years) ... My worry is the relevance w.r.t to my roles performed ... Will DIAC cut the years of experience if its not in the relevant job role ... (For example out of 8 years , I worked as a Quality analyst for 1 year)


----------



## snarayan

besthar said:


> My worry is not with incorrect number of years w.r.t my experience (i have all the supporting documentation for the past 8 years) ... My worry is the relevance w.r.t to my roles performed ... Will DIAC cut the years of experience if its not in the relevant job role ... (For example out of 8 years , I worked as a Quality analyst for 1 year)


And the answer to this question is "Yes". They will surely want to check if you have hthe number of years of experience you claim you have in the nominated field of work. If you arent able to convince yourself that the experience is relevant, do not expect DIAC to award you points for that

The best practice is to always claim points only for the ones you are very confident. The most straight forward ones are age, IELTS and education. Work experience is always tricky and have very less dependency on work. 

My advice to you would be to give your IELTS immediately and get a 7 or an 8 and then create your EOI by claiming points only for relevant experience. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## Surfer127

Besthar : I agree with Snarayan and that would be the ideal case. I am also planning to go for 3 years only - But I do have 5 years of exp. 

I have also gone for PTA, But I will still be playing safe as I dont want to take any chance. As rightly said by Snarayan - "claiming points for the work could be tricky".


----------



## besthar

snarayan said:


> And the answer to this question is "Yes". They will surely want to check if you have hthe number of years of experience you claim you have in the nominated field of work. If you arent able to convince yourself that the experience is relevant, do not expect DIAC to award you points for that
> 
> The best practice is to always claim points only for the ones you are very confident. The most straight forward ones are age, IELTS and education. Work experience is always tricky and have very less dependency on work.
> 
> My advice to you would be to give your IELTS immediately and get a 7 or an 8 and then create your EOI by claiming points only for relevant experience.
> 
> Hope this helps,


Yes to weed out all these uncertainities...an IELTS 8'er is the only solution.
Thanks a lot guys...


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Besthar : I agree with Snarayan and that would be the ideal case. I am also planning to go for 3 years only - But I do have 5 years of exp.
> 
> I have also gone for PTA, But I will still be playing safe as I dont want to take any chance. As rightly said by Snarayan - "claiming points for the work could be tricky".


SUrfer: if you have gone for PTA, then you are safe to claim all points stated as relevant on the letter. It is clearly an insurance for you and this is the main reason why people apply for a PTA. 

I too have applied for the same and 3 years of work experience is enough for me even though I have more than 8.


----------



## Surfer127

besthar said:


> thanks mate, i've registered for Aug 29th as well (this time thru a much tougher IDP) ... but again ... Such a waste...
> 
> But guys --- i suggest each one of you to keep your calender updated , i know its stupid thing to do ... but there are such stupid people like me around ....


Hi Besthar 

No worries mate; these things happens with all of us (not particularly with IELTS) - but usually no one admits on a public forum. Since it was an honest mistake, Dont feel stupid .. as the quote says "To Err is Human" - we all are human and mistakes tend to happen. 

Also to share your thought.. I boarded a wrong train once.. Ticket was of same date but different month- You can imagine .. how I felt that night


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> SUrfer: if you have gone for PTA, then you are safe to claim all points stated as relevant on the letter. It is clearly an insurance for you and this is the main reason why people apply for a PTA.
> 
> I too have applied for the same and 3 years of work experience is enough for me even though I have more than 8.


Man - I wish you go for SA sponsorship  You and I pretty much in same boat.. pls change your mind..  It would be a greaaaaaat help.


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Man - I wish you go for SA sponsorship  You and I pretty much in same boat.. pls change your mind..  It would be a greaaaaaat help.


Unfortunately, my occupation is not listed in SA, else I would have gone for it as my Aunt lives Adelaide . But who knows, SA might fall short of 511112 and open up their SNOL by the time my vetassess comes thru. Sounds over optimistic though


----------



## Surfer127

I will pray for you ..


----------



## Sapna

Hey surfer and besther I have my ielts on 29th too in Mumbai..... all the best


----------



## besthar

Sapna said:


> Hey surfer and besther I have my ielts on 29th too in Mumbai..... all the best


With 2 people joining me this time...i hope ill not forget the dates ......gud luck to you two...


----------



## Sapna

Thanks Besthar


----------



## sabithasivaguru

I too have ielts exam on 29th august...


----------



## Sapna

Wow awesome good luck


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> SUrfer: if you have gone for PTA, then you are safe to claim all points stated as relevant on the letter. It is clearly an insurance for you and this is the main reason why people apply for a PTA.
> 
> I too have applied for the same and 3 years of work experience is enough for me even though I have more than 8.


I went for PTA too.
Are you suggesting that, although Vetassess accepts the extra years as relevant, DIAC might not count them all?


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> I went for PTA too.
> Are you suggesting that, although Vetassess accepts the extra years as relevant, DIAC might not count them all?


If vetassess accepts as relevant, there is no reason why Diac will not consider it. But just to avoid hassles and as the 190 visa just requires 60 points to be invited, I wouldn't mind under claiming points just to play safe.


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> If vetassess accepts as relevant, there is no reason why Diac will not consider it. But just to avoid hassles and as the 190 visa just requires 60 points to be invited, I wouldn't mind under claiming points just to play safe.


I see.
Yes, in my case, I need the points for experience. So hopefully Vet will clear them


----------



## Mkgrover

just got a reply that the vetassess tries to process applications in 12 weeks and that my application is being processed and should be completed shortly.


----------



## laurinoz

Mkgrover said:


> just got a reply that the vetassess tries to process applications in 12 weeks and that my application is being processed and should be completed shortly.


I cross my fingers for you!


----------



## Mkgrover

hi, any suggestions for chooosing a city for marketing specialist...seems ACT has reached its ceiling for now.wonder when the new list would be out..any other city option advice, would be great help


----------



## laurinoz

Mkgrover said:


> hi, any suggestions for chooosing a city for marketing specialist...seems ACT has reached its ceiling for now.wonder when the new list would be out..any other city option advice, would be great help


Hi Mkgrover,

I went through all the lists, and could not find any looking for 225113. I am using my phone, so cannot see what code is in your signature right now.


----------



## Mkgrover

laurinoz said:


> Hi Mkgrover,
> 
> I went through all the lists, and could not find any looking for 225113. I am using my phone, so cannot see what code is in your signature right now.


Hi,

My code is 225113.. :-( it's in closed category at ACT


----------



## AM

wait for August. the list is getting modified. also even if its closed you can write to ACT for exception


----------



## Mkgrover

aravindhmohan said:


> wait for August. the list is getting modified. also even if its closed you can write to ACT for exception


Thanks arivindmohan.. Can you help on what exactly to write .. What are the chances..


----------



## besthar

pharma_prem said:


> its 10 wks and still they status shows Initial documents received. We will be in touch with you if any further information is required.
> 
> how much more time. what does it?
> does it means they did not appoint anyone on my case or means just received my documents nothing else.



You should talk to them in your 11th week and check the status ....

Typically ... The flow is .. *Received* -->* Lodged* --> *In progress* --> *Completed*

But, this flow is not to be seen for most applicants ... You should get an outcome in 2/3 weeks time... Call them and check for an update .


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> If vetassess accepts as relevant, there is no reason why Diac will not consider it. But just to avoid hassles and as the 190 visa just requires 60 points to be invited, I wouldn't mind under claiming points just to play safe.


Yeah PLAY SAFE is the strategy here..


----------



## Surfer127

Sapna said:


> Wow awesome good luck


Sapna, Sabithsivaguru, Besthar... Lets catch up after IELTS ..if you guys have time...We can go to leopold/Mondi's .. PM me your contact number(s). After writing exam we surely need to relax... what do you say guys..
MY centre is WTC, cuffe parade, colaba.. Hope u guys have this same centre..


----------



## Surfer127

besthar said:


> With 2 people joining me this time...i hope ill not forget the dates ......gud luck to you two...


Dont worry - I will keep reminding you ..


----------



## laurinoz

pharma_prem said:


> its 10 wks and still they status shows Initial documents received. We will be in touch with you if any further information is required.
> 
> how much more time. what does it?
> does it means they did not appoint anyone on my case or means just received my documents nothing else.


You still need to wait your 12 weeks; not everyone goes through a status change from what I saw, so it does not mean much.
If you want to call, try not to do it before your 12th week, as they'll just tell you to wait.
I am sure they work hard to meet the deadlines; if after 12 weeks and maybe few days you have not heard anything, then yes, ring them to investigate, they are really cool.


----------



## laurinoz

pharma_prem said:


> its 10 wks and still they status shows Initial documents received. We will be in touch with you if any further information is required.
> 
> how much more time. what does it?
> does it means they did not appoint anyone on my case or means just received my documents nothing else.


Do you know if your employer has been contacted by Vetassess?


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Do you know if your employer has been contacted by Vetassess?


3 Weeks over.. for me and Snarayan

4 week for you laurin - Cant wait .. 12 weeks is too much..


----------



## Sapna

6 weeks over for me and 6 more to go....I know ya 12 weeks too long a wait....


----------



## Mkgrover

Sapna said:


> 6 weeks over for me and 6 more to go....I know ya 12 weeks too long a wait....


12 week plus 6 days up for me.. Still waiting :-(


----------



## Sapna

Did you try calling them


----------



## laurinoz

Mkgrover said:


> 12 week plus 6 days up for me.. Still waiting :-(


12 weeks +, you can give them a call for sure.


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> 3 Weeks over.. for me and Snarayan
> 
> 4 week for you laurin - Cant wait .. 12 weeks is too much..


Yay! 8 weeks left. The busier I am, the easiest the wait. But still, it is a loooong wait when you consider the amount of time spent preparing your files...

Sapna, you are mid-way!


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Yay! 8 weeks left. The busier I am, the easiest the wait. But still, it is a loooong wait when you consider the amount of time spent preparing your files...
> 
> Sapna, you are mid-way!


Feels great that we all share same energy... 

Sapna - added u in my phonebook, and Besthar wont be joiing us.. as he is based out of Bangalore.. He somehow missed the MUMBAI part.. 

Besthar - Dude, we will catch up in Oz land


----------



## Surfer127

Mkgrover said:


> 12 week plus 6 days up for me.. Still waiting :-(


DOnt worry - you will sail through - just put follow up on priority if you still havent:

VET people are nice and cooperative - if you call them, they will surely tell where your application has been stuck (may be they are trying to reach your employer or just that they are feeling lazy)


----------



## Mkgrover

laurinoz said:


> 12 weeks +, you can give them a call for sure.


Already did.. All they said that its being processed and shall be completed shortly..


----------



## snarayan

Good to see all of you catching up, unfortunately, unable to be part of the fun


----------



## Surfer127

Mkgrover said:


> Already did.. All they said that its being processed and shall be completed shortly..


Then based on my reading - you should get your assessment by next week and Then we can celebrate.

As I gather that you are also from Mumbai ,.. you are invite to catch up on 29Th -if interested PM me your contact details..

Snarayan - if interested we can Video Con with you, so you wont miss


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Good to see all of you catching up, unfortunately, unable to be part of the fun


Lol, we can still do a London Celebration when we're done with Vetassess. Won't be as exotic as India, but there is the Walkabout Pub!


----------



## laurinoz

Mkgrover said:


> Already did.. All they said that its being processed and shall be completed shortly..


Ok, I hope for a positive outcome mate, sending you lot of good vibes


----------



## Mkgrover

laurinoz said:


> Ok, I hope for a positive outcome mate, sending you lot of good vibes


Thank you so much guys.. Really need the positivity.. Will keep you all ppsted ... Cheers


----------



## Immigrant_2907

*Statistician*

Hi,
Is there anyone who has applied for statistician occupation? 
if yes, culd you please share your experience of compiling documents with me?
There are 2 states where statisticians are available, what are the chances that quota will be available by a years from now on??

Thanks


----------



## vipul_batra

Hi guys I have applied for assessment on 3-5-13 for Biotechnologist occupation and still waiting for the result. I was wondering how could I find if there is any requirement in any of the states related to this occupation. Any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance guys, you all seem to be very helpful


----------



## laurinoz

vipul_batra said:


> Hi guys I have applied for assessment on 3-5-13 for Biotechnologist occupation and still waiting for the result. I was wondering how could I find if there is any requirement in any of the states related to this occupation. Any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance guys, you all seem to be very helpful


Morning Vipul,
I personally go on each State's list, very easy to access online.
Maybe others have a different way, but that's how I do.


----------



## laurinoz

pharma_prem said:


> its disgusting friends.
> i email vetassess on completion of 10 wks. in reply they said, in my case they should need some other documents.
> 
> i am shocked to hear that they are still donot know what documents they need even after 10 wks.
> 
> Canada is doing the same within 15 days and their fee is also only 200 dollars.
> 
> Its really frustrating thing.


So have they told you exactly what they need?


----------



## laurinoz

pharma_prem said:


> they did not mention it in the email instead they said they will inform about it to me by email. Status is still initial documents received.


I understand the frustration man. They mention 12 weeks, but might sometimes open our files only when reaching the end.
Hopefully they will need docs you can easily provide


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> I understand the frustration man. They mention 12 weeks, but might sometimes open our files only when reaching the end.
> Hopefully they will need docs you can easily provide


just to add to laurin I think VETassess is still a manual process except application process - they do not adhere timeline.. what they follow is deadline.

Like Somepeople get same day acknowledgement - some get after a week.
Few gets "In Progress" Status in few weeks and other get the same in 12th week.

Considering the 12 weeks processing time- Either they are understaffed or have some strigent verification procedure. Else the assessment report which they provide can be prepared within 3 weeks max (including calling up employer and workload)

& What I dont understand is why their process is not streamlined & why people need to remind them that its 11th week or 12 week, We have paid them a good amount atleast in INR its a good sum. 

"ACS and other assessment authorities also provide assessment - they are completely online, fast & Cheap" and for DIAC - all assessment reports are equal. there is no special priviledge for VET.

Only thing which I like about them is that that they are very helpful and respond your queries.. but again the question is why people need to ask the status to them it should be there on their website.. You can take money online so you should put a application timeline on website as well..

Sorry VETAssess but you really need to change your working style. 

****This was running in my mind from a long time..just putting in words today****


----------



## Surfer127

pharma_prem said:


> they did not mention it in the email instead they said they will inform about it to me by email. Status is still initial documents received.


Your 10th week has just started - so ideally you get have three more weeks


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> just to add to laurin I think VETassess is still a manual process except application process - they do not adhere timeline.. what they follow is deadline.
> 
> Like Somepeople get same day acknowledgement - some get after a week.
> Few gets "In Progress" Status in few weeks and other get the same in 12th week.
> 
> Considering the 12 weeks processing time- Either they are understaffed or have some strigent verification procedure. Else the assessment report which they provide can be prepared within 3 weeks max (including calling up employer and workload)
> 
> & What I dont understand is why their process is not streamlined & why people need to remind them that its 11th week or 12 week, We have paid them a good amount atleast in INR its a good sum.
> 
> "ACS and other assessment authorities also provide assessment - they are completely online, fast & Cheap" and for DIAC - all assessment reports are equal. there is no special priviledge for VET.
> 
> Only thing which I like about them is that that they are very helpful and respond your queries.. but again the question is why people need to ask the status to them it should be there on their website.. You can take money online so you should put a application timeline on website as well..
> 
> Sorry VETAssess but you really need to change your working style.
> 
> ****This was running in my mind from a long time..just putting in words today****


Surfer, you are right. I seriously don't understand what takes them so long. Even if its a manual process, there is no way it could take 12 weeks. I think they are massively understaffed. I really hope I get my results before oct1st (12th wek) so that I can file before any WA process change.


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> Surfer, you are right. I seriously don't understand what takes them so long. Even if its a manual process, there is no way it could take 12 weeks. I think they are massively understaffed. I really hope I get my results before oct1st (12th wek) so that I can file before any WA process change.


Agreed - thats why i said max three weeks.. including verification.. give these assessor taregt based incentive.. and we may get our assessment next day


----------



## FABIO26

snarayan said:


> Surfer, you are right. I seriously don't understand what takes them so long. Even if its a manual process, there is no way it could take 12 weeks. I think they are massively understaffed. I really hope I get my results before oct1st (12th wek) so that I can file before any WA process change.


Never did learn to have so much patience until now..


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> just to add to laurin I think VETassess is still a manual process except application process - they do not adhere timeline.. what they follow is deadline.
> 
> Like Somepeople get same day acknowledgement - some get after a week.
> Few gets "In Progress" Status in few weeks and other get the same in 12th week.
> 
> Considering the 12 weeks processing time- Either they are understaffed or have some strigent verification procedure. Else the assessment report which they provide can be prepared within 3 weeks max (including calling up employer and workload)
> 
> & What I dont understand is why their process is not streamlined & why people need to remind them that its 11th week or 12 week, We have paid them a good amount atleast in INR its a good sum.
> 
> "ACS and other assessment authorities also provide assessment - they are completely online, fast & Cheap" and for DIAC - all assessment reports are equal. there is no special priviledge for VET.
> 
> Only thing which I like about them is that that they are very helpful and respond your queries.. but again the question is why people need to ask the status to them it should be there on their website.. You can take money online so you should put a application timeline on website as well..
> 
> Sorry VETAssess but you really need to change your working style.
> 
> ****This was running in my mind from a long time..just putting in words today****


I share your feelings.
Always thought that, if you pay someone, you expect this person to do the job for you, not the other way round...


----------



## laurinoz

FABIO26 said:


> Never did learn to have so much patience until now..


Maybe you ain't working in a hotel with guests lol.


----------



## snarayan

You should count 12 weeks from the day the documents were acknowledged which is 20/05 in your case.


----------



## as1984

Dear All,

I would be applying to Vetassess for skill assessmet (Code: 222311) in a couple of days and wanted some opinion on the below query rearding Points Test Advice:

I would be claiming points only for my qualifications ( MBA+ Engineering degree) in my visa application and no points for work experience as the relevant experience is less than 3 years.
I would also be requesting for an advisory letter to support my claim for points to DIAC but I am not sure of the fees for the assessment..My understanding as per the Vetassess website says I need to pay AUD 630 only ( applying outside Oz) and no extra fee since my qualification is below Doctorate level...Is my interpretation correct or there is more to it?

Thank !!!


----------



## Mkgrover

The 2013-14 ACT Occupation List will be published in August 2013......... hope the list has 225113


----------



## kulwantgill

What is ACT list...


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> What is ACT list...


This is a list detailing the different occupations open for skilled migration, from the state of ACT ( Australia Capital Territory)


----------



## kulwantgill

laurinoz said:


> This is a list detailing the different occupations open for skilled migration, from the state of ACT ( Australia Capital Territory)


What is difference between SNOL and ACT.


----------



## FABIO26

laurinoz said:


> Maybe you ain't working in a hotel with guests lol.


No I haven't worked in a hotel with guests though I have worked at airports handling travelers ...


----------



## Surfer127

kulwantgill said:


> What is difference between SNOL and ACT.



ACT is a state in australia - Australia Capital Territory - which has Canberra its main city.

SNOL - is state nominated occupation list - every state has its own list which has occupation listed in it and that particular state will nominate or sponsor a visa application based on its SNOL - only if the occupation is listed in its list.(exceptions are there)


----------



## kulwantgill

Surfer127 said:


> ACT is a state in australia - Australia Capital Territory - which has Canberra its main city.
> 
> SNOL - is state nominated occupation list - every state has its own list which has occupation listed in it and that particular state will nominate or sponsor a visa application based on its SNOL - only if the occupation is listed in its list.(exceptions are there)


Thanq: -) it means more hope: -) my occupation is in snol.. but waitng for ACT


----------



## laurinoz

FABIO26 said:


> No I haven't worked in a hotel with guests though I have worked at airports handling travelers ...


So you must be packed with patience, I am sure!
Of course, this time it is about our future and life, so slightly different


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> Thanq: -) it means more hope: -) my occupation is in snol.. but waitng for ACT


Looking forward to it as well


----------



## Mkgrover

can anyone help me with details on offlist criteria applies, category in snol list for south australia. my occupation 225113 is listed in it.


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear mates,

My friends has relevant 6 years ++ job experience in his nominated occupation.
- But he has total 14 years++ job experience
My question are
1) For skill assessment, does he need to provide all documents regarding 14 years ++ or only 6 years ++?
2) In his Resume, Does he need to include information regarding 14 years ++ or only 6 years ++?

I have completed my assessment from an agent . So I can't help him. Please experienced people give advice in this regards.


----------



## FABIO26

laurinoz said:


> So you must be packed with patience, I am sure!
> Of course, this time it is about our future and life, so slightly different


You are right Laurinoz, it is different since it does have an impact on our lives.


----------



## akshay1229

as1984 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would be applying to Vetassess for skill assessmet (Code: 222311) in a couple of days and wanted some opinion on the below query rearding Points Test Advice:
> 
> I would be claiming points only for my qualifications ( MBA+ Engineering degree) in my visa application and no points for work experience as the relevant experience is less than 3 years.
> I would also be requesting for an advisory letter to support my claim for points to DIAC but I am not sure of the fees for the assessment..My understanding as per the Vetassess website says I need to pay AUD 630 only ( applying outside Oz) and no extra fee since my qualification is below Doctorate level...Is my interpretation correct or there is more to it?
> 
> Thank !!!


May be u need to read it again. Though I had processed through engineers Australia. First check your assessing body based on your anzsco code.
Secondly, 630 $ is the fees which applied to online application. If u wanna go by paper application, u need to pay 670$. Both in the case of outside Australia.

I am not sure but advisory letter u need in the case of ur claim against experience. Otherwise u would get a letter of your skill assessment which is primary thing.

I hope this makes clear.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## akshay1229

mithu93ku said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> My friends has relevant 6 years ++ job experience in his nominated occupation.
> - But he has total 14 years++ job experience
> My question are
> 1) For skill assessment, does he need to provide all documents regarding 14 years ++ or only 6 years ++?
> 2) In his Resume, Does he need to include information regarding 14 years ++ or only 6 years ++?
> 
> I have completed my assessment from an agent . So I can't help him. Please experienced people give advice in this regards.


Hi..
The primary requirement is that one can claim point of experience of last 10 years of experience. If your friend has 6+ years of experience immediate after his studies then his nominated occupation can be considered only for 2 years. (6+8=14 and past 10 years - 8 years = 2 years).

In second case, if he has experience in his nominated occupation since 2007 ( 6 years), then u can claim point of experience I.e. 10 (outside Australia)

Correct me if, I think he has to provide all docs from his beginning of career then it depends on assessing body then how much points can be awarded. 

This may confused you bcz I also got confused about ur situation. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mkgrover

got a status on vetasses saying COMPLETED!!..... wondering where the result is..any help.am all nervous...


----------



## Sapna

You can call and ask them to fax the result.... when did you submit


----------



## snarayan

Mkgrover said:


> got a status on vetasses saying COMPLETED!!..... wondering where the result is..any help.am all nervous...


Give them a call first thing tomorrow and ask them to fax your result. Btw what's your occupation and qualification?


----------



## Mkgrover

Sapna said:


> You can call and ask them to fax the result.... when did you submit


Hi, 

I submitted my docs in 29 april 13 and got their acknowledgment on 30th april.. Of what i have read , it says the result will be posted to your address.. Should take a week to get my results by post..


----------



## Mkgrover

Mkgrover said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my docs in 29 april 13 and got their acknowledgment on 30th april.. Of what i have read , it says the result will be posted to your address.. Should take a week to get my results by post..


My job code is 225113 marketing specialist and my qualification is BBA n PGDBA.. Aug the occupation list will be out for ACT, so hoping everythings falls in place once i receive my vet results.. Fingers crossed..


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear akshay1229,
I got your points. He has experience in his nominated occupation since 2006 ( 6 years++).
Now my questions are
1) For skill assessment, does he need to provide all documents regarding whole 14 years ++ or only last 6 years ++?
2) In his Resume, Does he need to include information regarding whole 14 years ++ or only last 6 years ++?

Regards
mithu



akshay1229 said:


> Hi..
> The primary requirement is that one can claim point of experience of last 10 years of experience. If your friend has 6+ years of experience immediate after his studies then his nominated occupation can be considered only for 2 years. (6+8=14 and past 10 years - 8 years = 2 years).
> 
> In second case, if he has experience in his nominated occupation since 2007 ( 6 years), then u can claim point of experience I.e. 10 (outside Australia)
> 
> Correct me if, I think he has to provide all docs from his beginning of career then it depends on assessing body then how much points can be awarded.
> 
> This may confused you bcz I also got confused about ur situation. Hope this helps.





> My friends has relevant 6 years ++ job experience in his nominated occupation.
> - But he has total 14 years++ job experience
> My question are
> 1) For skill assessment, does he need to provide all documents regarding 14 years ++ or only 6 years ++?
> 2) In his Resume, Does he need to include information regarding 14 years ++ or only 6 years ++?


----------



## akshay1229

mithu93ku said:


> Dear akshay1229,
> I got your points. He has experience in his nominated occupation since 2006 ( 6 years++).
> Now my questions are
> 1) For skill assessment, does he need to provide all documents regarding whole 14 years ++ or only last 6 years ++?
> 2) In his Resume, Does he need to include information regarding whole 14 years ++ or only last 6 years ++?
> 
> Regards
> mithu


He should include all details from beginning.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

mimfarook said:


> Hi guys..
> is there any way other than vetassess advisory service to clear a doubt I have to vetassess? Any lead is appreciated



Hi,

Just wanted to in how many days Vetassess Advisory service guys reply to our assessments request post payment of fees.


Thanks


----------



## laurinoz

Mkgrover said:


> got a status on vetasses saying COMPLETED!!..... wondering where the result is..any help.am all nervous...


Oh dear, I am dying to know the outcome!!!
Please update us asap once you have the results. Maybe my good vibes worked?!
Fingers crossed


----------



## vipul_batra

Vetassess sucks !


----------



## laurinoz

vipul_batra said:


> Vetassess sucks !


Bold statement here.
What happened?


----------



## mithu93ku

akshay1229 said:


> He should include all details from beginning.


I think your answer is over simplified. :argue:


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> I think your answer is over simplified. :argue:


Hi Mithu93ku,

A resume is a reflection of your life. It must show every working experience, no matter the country. Blanks look really bad for a future employer.
Australians have their own requirements when it comes to detailing each occupation; the non relevant ones can just be listed, as normal, but duties can be skipped. You can find some samples on the net, to help your friend.

So to confirm, the 14 years must appear on it.
Hope it helps


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> Hi Mithu93ku,
> 
> A resume is a reflection of your life. It must show every working experience, no matter the country. Blanks look really bad for a future employer.
> Australians have their own requirements when it comes to detailing each occupation; the non relevant ones can just be listed, as normal, but duties can be skipped. You can find some samples on the net, to help your friend.
> 
> So to confirm, the 14 years must appear on it.
> Hope it helps


Thank you so much laurinoz!


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> I think your answer is over simplified. :argue:


And in regards to the Skill Assessment, I understand that your friend has only 6 years in relevant field; then 6 years only of docs must be submitted.
My personal suggestion would actually to go for only 5 years, as DIAC count either 5, either 8 years. He could save money (translation & notary) by doing that.


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> And in regards to the Skill Assessment, I understand that your friend has only 6 years in relevant field; then 6 years only of docs must be submitted.
> My personal suggestion would actually to go for only 5 years, as DIAC count either 5, either 8 years. He could save money (translation & notary) by doing that.


Noted with thanx!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Hi

I am applying with a statutory declaration as reference letters are against the company policies.. Now on vetassess website is says 

a Statutory Declaration if you are unable to obtain
a Statement of Service as described above. See
Appendix C , Statutory Declaration for information
about Statutory Declarations. This should be
verifiable and supported by other evidence such
as Appointment Letter, Official Position
Description and evidence of paid employment. A
Statutory Declaration on its own will not suffice
as evidence of tasks performed.


I have a statutory declaration from my line manager but the wording of official position description in bothering me... Requesting seniors to please guide what to present in official position description... Just my designation or something else??


----------



## laurinoz

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi
> 
> I am applying with a statutory declaration as reference letters are against the company policies.. Now on vetassess website is says
> 
> a Statutory Declaration if you are unable to obtain
> a Statement of Service as described above. See
> Appendix C , Statutory Declaration for information
> about Statutory Declarations. This should be
> verifiable and supported by other evidence such
> as Appointment Letter, Official Position
> Description and evidence of paid employment. A
> Statutory Declaration on its own will not suffice
> as evidence of tasks performed.
> 
> I have a statutory declaration from my line manager but the wording of official position description in bothering me... Requesting seniors to please guide what to present in official position description... Just my designation or something else??


Welcome to the thread Deepslogin,

This is a job description. Theoretically, it should have been given to you prior to your contract, signed by you, and filed with your other HR docs; but not every company follows the procedure.
This document lists in detail what tasks you will have to perform in your job.
If you haven't got one one, you can still ask for it. I know it is compulsory in my country to have one, as we base our investigations and dismissals on it.


----------



## vipul_batra

laurinoz said:


> Bold statement here.
> What happened?


After 13 weeks an idiot tells me that transcripts are required in a particular format for both graduation and post graduation. Were they sleeping all this while ? I need to take leaves from my job and then visit 2 different universities one of which gives a TAT of 21 days after receiving the request. GOSH ! it means delay by 1 month and a half


----------



## laurinoz

vipul_batra said:


> After 13 weeks an idiot tells me that transcripts are required in a particular format for both graduation and post graduation. Were they sleeping all this while ? I need to take leaves from my job and then visit 2 different universities one of which gives a TAT of 21 days after receiving the request. GOSH ! it means delay by 1 month and a half


That is really not cool.
I'd be frustrated too if it was me. They are apparently nice people, but somehow I think they should upgrade their service for a more efficient work.
They hold our future in their hands, they should not play with it so lightly, if you ask me.
Hope you can still get your transcripts


----------



## snarayan

vipul_batra said:


> After 13 weeks an idiot tells me that transcripts are required in a particular format for both graduation and post graduation. Were they sleeping all this while ? I need to take leaves from my job and then visit 2 different universities one of which gives a TAT of 21 days after receiving the request. GOSH ! it means delay by 1 month and a half


What is the problem with the transcripts you initially submitted? Did you ask that?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

laurinoz said:


> Welcome to the thread Deepslogin,
> 
> This is a job description. Theoretically, it should have been given to you prior to your contract, signed by you, and filed with your other HR docs; but not every company follows the procedure.
> This document lists in detail what tasks you will have to perform in your job.
> If you haven't got one one, you can still ask for it. I know it is compulsory in my country to have one, as we base our investigations and dismissals on it.



Thanks Laurinoz ,

I have been promoted 3 times in my job and never ever the job description was given to me by my employer ... please suggest me what should be the possible way out to get a positive assessment from VETASESS , I dont think my company will provide it if they have not cared to provide it at the start of my employment ?? ..

Brief description of my profile is to keep things in perspective I am 32 years old , have 7 overall in IELTS sadly writing has a 6.0 , working as a Deputy Manager in finance company owned by a PSU .. orking in branch operations , I do have all the documents right from my appointment letter , confirmation letter ,appraisal letters , Form 16's , PF statements , salary credited in savings account. Duties performed by me are of Training and Development Professionals working for same company since 2005 September.

Please guide


----------



## Surfer127

vipul_batra said:


> After 13 weeks an idiot tells me that transcripts are required in a particular format for both graduation and post graduation. Were they sleeping all this while ? I need to take leaves from my job and then visit 2 different universities one of which gives a TAT of 21 days after receiving the request. GOSH ! it means delay by 1 month and a half


Pls share your time line - & how can anyone define a particular format for transcript ..?? DID you speak to VET about it ?


----------



## snarayan

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Thanks Laurinoz ,
> 
> I have been promoted 3 times in my job and never ever the job description was given to me by my employer ... please suggest me what should be the possible way out to get a positive assessment from VETASESS , I dont think my company will provide it if they have not cared to provide it at the start of my employment ?? ..
> 
> Brief description of my profile is to keep things in perspective I am 32 years old , have 7 overall in IELTS sadly writing has a 6.0 , working as a Deputy Manager in finance company owned by a PSU .. orking in branch operations , I do have all the documents right from my appointment letter , confirmation letter ,appraisal letters , Form 16's , PF statements , salary credited in savings account. Duties performed by me are of Training and Development Professionals working for same company since 2005 September.
> 
> Please guide


Just go with a statutory declaration, pm me your details and I will send you the format for it. Give a heads up to your employer that they might get a call.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

snarayan said:


> Just go with a statutory declaration, pm me your details and I will send you the format for it. Give a heads up to your employer that they might get a call.


Hi,

My line manager and Head of state for my department are more than willing to help me out , I am just stuck at this point of Official Position Description is bothering me like anything...


----------



## snarayan

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> My line manager and Head of state for my department are more than willing to help me out , I am just stuck at this point of Official Position Description is bothering me like anything...


As long as you provide a detailed Stat Declaration, you should be fine.


----------



## Mkgrover

laurinoz said:


> Oh dear, I am dying to know the outcome!!!
> Please update us asap once you have the results. Maybe my good vibes worked?!
> Fingers crossed


Thank u lourinoz... You hv been really supportive .. Shall update u all hopefully with a good news


----------



## Surfer127

Mkgrover said:


> Thank u lourinoz... You hv been really supportive .. Shall update u all hopefully with a good news


Yours is positive.. Gut feel also it says completed.. let us know when you will be receiving it.


----------



## snarayan

Mkgrover said:


> Thank u lourinoz... You hv been really supportive .. Shall update u all hopefully with a good news


All the best MKGrover, we are certain its going to be positive. Start preparing for your ACT application as soon as they release the new list


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Thanks Laurinoz ,
> 
> I have been promoted 3 times in my job and never ever the job description was given to me by my employer ... please suggest me what should be the possible way out to get a positive assessment from VETASESS , I dont think my company will provide it if they have not cared to provide it at the start of my employment ?? ..
> 
> Brief description of my profile is to keep things in perspective I am 32 years old , have 7 overall in IELTS sadly writing has a 6.0 , working as a Deputy Manager in finance company owned by a PSU .. orking in branch operations , I do have all the documents right from my appointment letter , confirmation letter ,appraisal letters , Form 16's , PF statements , salary credited in savings account. Duties performed by me are of Training and Development Professionals working for same company since 2005 September.
> 
> Please guide



I was facing issues with getting letters from my previous employers which would detail out my job responsibilities... I submitted a self-attested and notorised two pager document listing down my responsibilities and activities in all my relevant years, along with the Form 16s, Salary Slips, offer/appointment letters, appraisal letters and relieving letters. My agent told me that it should be ok, and currently I am waiting for a response from Vetassess.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I was facing issues with getting letters from my previous employers which would detail out my job responsibilities... I submitted a self-attested and notorised two pager document listing down my responsibilities and activities in all my relevant years, along with the Form 16s, Salary Slips, offer/appointment letters, appraisal letters and relieving letters. My agent told me that it should be ok, and currently I am waiting for a response from Vetassess.



The issue which I face is I am still with the same employer and have SD from my line manager , correct me if I am wrong you have suggested me to put in a self SD entailing duties performed by me all these years in company , however I think I my line manager has mentioned the same i his SD are the same required again to be mentioned by me in a separate SD ??


----------



## snarayan

Statutory declaration can be by self or from manager. But manager's contact details should be provided.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

snarayan said:


> As long as you provide a detailed Stat Declaration, you should be fine.


SD from my Manager is ready entailing duties performed & responsibilities .... is self SD required ???


----------



## snarayan

Either of it is fine. See my prev post


----------



## vipul_batra

Surfer127 said:


> Pls share your time line - & how can anyone define a particular format for transcript ..?? DID you speak to VET about it ?


What i mean to say is that if they required transcripts why didn't they inform me while I took advisory services . They said that the degrees and mark sheets would be enough to go ahead. Yes I spoke to them and the lady said that the intimation was sent by the assessment officer himself thence transcripts or a letter from registrar mentioning certain details would be required. 



IELTS: R 9 W7 S7 L8 , Docs Acknowledged : 3-5-2013, Status changed to "in progress: 1-8-2013( with a "docs insufficient" message staring at me and vice versa  

Its the 13th week, I was waiting eagerly for this .


----------



## snarayan

vipul_batra said:


> What i mean to say is that if they required transcripts why didn't they inform me while I took advisory services . They said that the degrees and mark sheets would be enough to go ahead. Yes I spoke to them and the lady said that the intimation was sent by the assessment officer himself thence transcripts or a letter from registrar mentioning certain details would be required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS: R 9 W7 S7 L8 , Docs Acknowledged : 3-5-2013, Status changed to "in progress: 1-8-2013( with a "docs insufficient" message staring at me and vice versa
> 
> Its the 13th week, I was waiting eagerly for this .


Sorry to hear that, but they have clearly stated on their website that they require official transcripts. See link below:

Required documents (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## scindia

Frnds,

Bad luck for me, i am shocked to see my assessment result.
Its has mentioned that my education is not relevant to the occupation as well as my experience also does not matches.
how come B.COM degree does not matches with Financial Investment advisor ??

how come my experience of 9 yrs as a manager in Life insurance comapny does not matches with Financial investment advise Occupation ???

I am frustarted now after a long wait & this result has shattered all my dreams...

I have done thorough research with as many as 10 consultants & also did extensive self study before applying...& was sure abt positive outcome...bt this result has broken me....

best of luck to all frnds here..


----------



## Sapna

OMG I am so sorry....but which University and also did they contact your employer... and speak to them and please do a re-assessment....I have heard that many get a positive after re-assessment you have 90 days for re-assessment....please give it a thought


----------



## besthar

scindia said:


> Frnds,
> 
> Bad luck for me, i am shocked to see my assessment result.
> Its has mentioned that my education is not relevant to the occupation as well as my experience also does not matches.
> how come B.COM degree does not matches with Financial Investment advisor ??
> 
> how come my experience of 9 yrs as a manager in Life insurance comapny does not matches with Financial investment advise Occupation ???
> 
> I am frustarted now after a long wait & this result has shattered all my dreams...
> 
> I have done thorough research with as many as 10 consultants & also did extensive self study before applying...& was sure abt positive outcome...bt this result has broken me....
> 
> best of luck to all frnds here..


Shocker indeed...sorry mate.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

scindia said:


> Frnds,
> 
> Bad luck for me, i am shocked to see my assessment result.
> Its has mentioned that my education is not relevant to the occupation as well as my experience also does not matches.
> how come B.COM degree does not matches with Financial Investment advisor ??
> 
> how come my experience of 9 yrs as a manager in Life insurance comapny does not matches with Financial investment advise Occupation ???
> 
> I am frustarted now after a long wait & this result has shattered all my dreams...
> 
> I have done thorough research with as many as 10 consultants & also did extensive self study before applying...& was sure abt positive outcome...bt this result has broken me....
> 
> best of luck to all frnds here..


Hi, 

Sorry to hear the bad news.... What were the documents which you provided for assessment... Are you in sales or in Operations....????? 

Who wrote the reference letters for you???


----------



## kulwantgill

My status is showing in progress.. case worker alloted 2 may. Still waiting ..


----------



## scindia

Neither they asked to me for any further clarification nor they contacted my employer....
I have done B.com from GURU NANAK DEV UNIVERSITY..., a reputed Univ.

Also i have my 9 yrs experience in sales in financial industry dealing with investments...

I have provided every single document of last 9 yrs & my academics....

I am nt coming out of shock....still


rgds


----------



## Sapna

Oh dear don't worry just try for reassessment


----------



## snarayan

Scindia - I am so sorry to hear this. But you need to act quick here. 

Give vetassess a call first thing tomorrow to find out what is the exact reason. I see no reason why a manager in a Life Insurance firm does not fall under the category of a Financial Investment Advisor. 

Check your Stat Decs / Reference Letters to see if it clearly conveys the duties listed of a Financial Investment advisor as stated in the AU immigration Website. 

Your qualification being not relevant is fine as long as you have 3 years of experience which you clearly have. Does the letter list that the degree is equivalent to a AQF bachelor (or required level) because this is very important in your case, if not it is very difficult for them to issue a positive assessment unless you have a degree of a higer level or considerable amount of experience. 

So roll your sleves and act fast.


----------



## ejpaul77

Hi All,

I did my B.Com from Osmani Univesity, would it be considered as AQF bachelor ? Moreover, my qualification and work experience do not match but have 5 years of work exp relevent to the job code 511112. After scindia result am little worried.


----------



## Surfer127

vipul_batra said:


> What i mean to say is that if they required transcripts why didn't they inform me while I took advisory services . They said that the degrees and mark sheets would be enough to go ahead. Yes I spoke to them and the lady said that the intimation was sent by the assessment officer himself thence transcripts or a letter from registrar mentioning certain details would be required.
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS: R 9 W7 S7 L8 , Docs Acknowledged : 3-5-2013, Status changed to "in progress: 1-8-2013( with a "docs insufficient" message staring at me and vice versa
> 
> Its the 13th week, I was waiting eagerly for this .


Hey Vipul 
What details they require in a transcript? can u pls write here? or just copy the response from VET here?


----------



## snarayan

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I did my B.Com from Osmani Univesity, would it be considered as AQF bachelor ? Moreover, my qualification and work experience do not match but have 5 years of work exp relevent to the job code 511112. After scindia result am little worried.


ejpaul, Ours is Group C, so even if they assess it equivalent to a Diploma, its fine. and you just need 2 years to get a positive assessment for 511112.


----------



## Surfer127

Guys after looking at todays' post I am a bit worried. 

Just wanted to check - Can we submit the document to VET now, if we missed something in the initial documents? I gather that some members has sent one or two documents at later stage. Just reconfirming it now.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

scindia said:


> Frnds,
> 
> Bad luck for me, i am shocked to see my assessment result.
> Its has mentioned that my education is not relevant to the occupation as well as my experience also does not matches.
> how come B.COM degree does not matches with Financial Investment advisor ??
> 
> how come my experience of 9 yrs as a manager in Life insurance comapny does not matches with Financial investment advise Occupation ???
> 
> I am frustarted now after a long wait & this result has shattered all my dreams...
> 
> I have done thorough research with as many as 10 consultants & also did extensive self study before applying...& was sure abt positive outcome...bt this result has broken me....
> 
> best of luck to all frnds here..


Hey,

Have you matched your tasks and responsibilities with the tasks given against your ANZSCO code. Plz see the below link. 

http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]+Financial+Investment+Advisers+and+Managers


----------



## Surfer127

scindia said:


> Neither they asked to me for any further clarification nor they contacted my employer....
> I have done B.com from GURU NANAK DEV UNIVERSITY..., a reputed Univ.
> 
> Also i have my 9 yrs experience in sales in financial industry dealing with investments...
> 
> I have provided every single document of last 9 yrs & my academics....
> 
> I am nt coming out of shock....still
> 
> 
> rgds


BAD... Very bad... keep your calm.. and figure out what to do next.. !!!


----------



## ejpaul77

snarayan said:


> ejpaul, Ours is Group C, so even if they assess it equivalent to a Diploma, its fine. and you just need 2 years to get a positive assessment for 511112.


Great..!! Thanks snarayan..


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Guys after looking at todays' post I am a bit worried.
> 
> Just wanted to check - Can we submit the document to VET now, if we missed something in the initial documents? I gather that some members has sent one or two documents at later stage. Just reconfirming it now.


What have you missed Surfer???


----------



## vipul_batra

Surfer127 said:


> Hey Vipul
> What details they require in a transcript? can u pls write here? or just copy the response from VET here?



1.
Transcript of educational courses completed
more info
Insufficient
Reason: Incomplete
Comment:

Dear Vipul,

I refer to your skills assessment application lodged with VETASSESS. The transcripts provided for both your master and bachelor degrees only show the subjects undertaken in your final examinations. VETASSESS requires complete academic transcripts. The certified copies of the above outstanding documents will need to be submitted by post.

If a transcript cannot be obtained we require a letter from the registrar's department of the awarding institution. This letter should clearly state the qualification name, program duration and details (e.g. mode of study and subjects undertaken), successful completion of qualification and reasons why the transcript is not available.
All qualification documents must be:

certified copies which identify the Certifier (see Certification below)
supported by certified English translations compiled by a registered translation service, if originally issued in a language other than English

This must be sent via post. Unfortunately we are unable to accept it via email or fax (see below for details).


----------



## Surfer127

Thanks Vipul

But we do not have transcript culture here and the transcript I have from university barely states anything... its a one page document which doesnt even mention subjects.. 

You should write him back.. 




vipul_batra said:


> 1.
> Transcript of educational courses completed
> more info
> Insufficient
> Reason: Incomplete
> Comment:
> 
> Dear Vipul,
> 
> I refer to your skills assessment application lodged with VETASSESS. The transcripts provided for both your master and bachelor degrees only show the subjects undertaken in your final examinations. VETASSESS requires complete academic transcripts. The certified copies of the above outstanding documents will need to be submitted by post.
> 
> If a transcript cannot be obtained we require a letter from the registrar's department of the awarding institution. This letter should clearly state the qualification name, program duration and details (e.g. mode of study and subjects undertaken), successful completion of qualification and reasons why the transcript is not available.
> All qualification documents must be:
> 
> certified copies which identify the Certifier (see Certification below)
> supported by certified English translations compiled by a registered translation service, if originally issued in a language other than English
> 
> This must be sent via post. Unfortunately we are unable to accept it via email or fax (see below for details).


----------



## Surfer127

Infact once Mara agent told me that - transcripts are not needed.. and marksheets and degree will do ..


----------



## snarayan

Marksheets will do as long it lists all the subjects. But here VETASSESS are saying Vipul has submitted only subjects undertaken in Final Examination. What does that mean???


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Guys after looking at todays' post I am a bit worried.
> 
> Just wanted to check - Can we submit the document to VET now, if we missed something in the initial documents? I gather that some members has sent one or two documents at later stage. Just reconfirming it now.


Surfer,
I sent another batch of docs after having sent my file. I had forgotten the organisation chart (which I didn't know till you mentioned it yourself on a previous post). I attached a full job description, and wrote a letter to explain why I was sending those docs after the rest.


----------



## delhi78

Hi vipul i thnk u need to submit all three years mark sheets rather u hav submitted for final year only.my agent was very particular about this issue,they made me go to university to get my dunlicate mark sheet for all the three years.hope this helps.


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> What have you missed Surfer???


 I am not sure.. but transcript.. I have sent them all marksheets...I had transcripts .. but those have no details on it.. so not sure.. whether i sent it or not..


----------



## Heba Elkordy

vipul_batra said:


> What i mean to say is that if they required transcripts why didn't they inform me while I took advisory services . They said that the degrees and mark sheets would be enough to go ahead. Yes I spoke to them and the lady said that the intimation was sent by the assessment officer himself thence transcripts or a letter from registrar mentioning certain details would be required.
> 
> IELTS: R 9 W7 S7 L8 , Docs Acknowledged : 3-5-2013, Status changed to "in progress: 1-8-2013( with a "docs insufficient" message staring at me and vice versa
> 
> Its the 13th week, I was waiting eagerly for this .


Can u advise me how to get this high score in Reading IELTS?


----------



## snarayan

delhi78 said:


> Hi vipul i thnk u need to submit all three years mark sheets rather u hav submitted for final year only.my agent was very particular about this issue,they made me go to university to get my dunlicate mark sheet for all the three years.hope this helps.


Makes Sense, I have submitted Marksheets of all years along with a consolidated marksheet (which lists all subjects studied and project undertaken). Hope this would suffice.


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Surfer,
> I sent another batch of docs after having sent my file. I had forgotten the organisation chart (which I didn't know till you mentioned it yourself on a previous post). I attached a full job description, and wrote a letter to explain why I was sending those docs after the rest.


Did you check with VET first that you can send a second batch of documents?


----------



## laurinoz

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Thanks Laurinoz ,
> 
> I have been promoted 3 times in my job and never ever the job description was given to me by my employer ... please suggest me what should be the possible way out to get a positive assessment from VETASESS , I dont think my company will provide it if they have not cared to provide it at the start of my employment ?? ..
> 
> Brief description of my profile is to keep things in perspective I am 32 years old , have 7 overall in IELTS sadly writing has a 6.0 , working as a Deputy Manager in finance company owned by a PSU .. orking in branch operations , I do have all the documents right from my appointment letter , confirmation letter ,appraisal letters , Form 16's , PF statements , salary credited in savings account. Duties performed by me are of Training and Development Professionals working for same company since 2005 September.
> 
> Please guide


I'll pm you mine as well tonight. So you will have choice in format


----------



## Surfer127

Yeah --- I guess he sent only final year marksheet - I sent them all 8 marksheets for BE and 4 for PG


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Did you check with VET first that you can send a second batch of documents?


Surfer, I am sure you can send, because I know a friend who first paid the fees and sent documents in intervals as and when he arranged them. VETASSESS are quite flexible in this regard is also what my agent told me. 

So if you have missed something, do not hesitate to send them and they will take that into consideration to make a decision.


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> Surfer, I am sure you can send, because I know a friend who first paid the fees and sent documents in intervals as and when he arranged them. VETASSESS are quite flexible in this regard is also what my agent told me.
> 
> So if you have missed something, do not hesitate to send them and they will take that into consideration to make a decision.


Good to know.. Thanks a ton.. 

Once Vipul confirms..that he missed the first two marksheets..

I will send them transcript (I am not sure that I forgot) just to be sure


----------



## vipul_batra

Surfer127 said:


> Infact once Mara agent told me that - transcripts are not needed.. and mark sheets and degree will do ..


Could you please let me mention your case ID with them so that I can write them back ? I'd really appreciate that.


----------



## snarayan

vipul_batra said:


> Could you please let me mention your case ID with them so that I can write them back ? I'd really appreciate that.


VIpul, Have you submitted Marksheets for all the 3 years or just the final year?


----------



## Surfer127

vipul_batra said:


> Could you please let me mention your case ID with them so that I can write them back ? I'd really appreciate that.


Vipul - I would have surely helped you but that was a F2F meeting and verbal conversation, I didnot hire him, instead I took this forums help to go ahead, and I just made a list at when i met him for all documents are required & I specifically asked if transcripts are required, he said .. marksheets will solve the purpose. So As such i donot have any case id.


----------



## vipul_batra

snarayan said:


> VIpul, Have you submitted Marksheets for all the 3 years or just the final year?


just the final year as far as I remember


----------



## Surfer127

vipul_batra said:


> just the final year as far as I remember


 I am sorry Bro... but i guess that where your case went bad... ask him (CO) if you can send the rest of the marksheets (which must be available with you) now, and if he agrees, you can just send those to him and that would save you from trouble in getting Transcripts.


----------



## besthar

vipul_batra said:


> Could you please let me mention your case ID with them so that I can write them back ? I'd really appreciate that.


Dude...People here dont even reveal their names and you're expecting someone to quote their file numbers... you're asking too very much... and moreover you'd be challenging an Assessors knowledge and expertise... it may not go very well with him...


I guess even Surfer isnt too sure about the same marksheets, if he has sent the same or not... thats the reason he is trying to reconfirm the same from you.

Moreover, you may put others case in jeopardy as well.

My humble suggestion ... get your credentials sorted out and send it to Vet...

BETTER LATE THAN NEVER.....


----------



## Surfer127

vipul_batra said:


> just the final year as far as I remember


Also Dont feel bad, as your assessment is still pending, so u still have a chance to prove yourself- it just got delayed..


----------



## snarayan

vipul_batra said:


> just the final year as far as I remember


this answers your question surfer. As long as you have sent all semester marksheets, you are covered.

Vipul - just send them the marksheets of the first 2 years along with a covering letter and wait for the positive outcome


----------



## vipul_batra

Surfer127 said:


> I am sorry Bro... but i guess that where your case went bad... ask him (CO) if you can send the rest of the marksheets (which must be available with you) now, and if he agrees, you can just send those to him and that would save you from trouble in getting Transcripts.


let me try.


----------



## vipul_batra

besthar said:


> Dude...People here dont even reveal their names and you're expecting someone to quote their file numbers... you're asking too very much... and moreover you'd be challenging an Assessors knowledge and expertise... it may not go very well with him...
> 
> 
> I guess even Surfer isnt too sure about the same marksheets, if he has sent the same or not... thats the reason he is trying to reconfirm the same from you.
> 
> Moreover, you may put others case in jeopardy as well.
> 
> My humble suggestion ... get your credentials sorted out and send it to Vet...
> 
> BETTER LATE THAN NEVER.....


sorry


----------



## snarayan

*Besthar:* Have you got your outcome. Its been overdue I guess. Did you check with VETASSESS if they have everything they need. 

I seriously dont understand why they ask for such information so far down the lane in the 12th or the 13th week. If they inform us of a missing document well in advance during the 3rd or the 4th week, we will have ample time to arrange such documents. 

Although they are nice, their efficiency is quetionable...

Infact one of my colleagues applied for a software developer with ACS and he got his assessment in 18 days. While ACS can be compared to a Ferrari, Vetassess is like a bullock cart...


----------



## Sapna

@Vipul did you send them 10th and 12th ka marksheet


----------



## Surfer127

vipul_batra said:


> sorry


No Problems.. 

*Besthar* its ok.. I am just not sure about transcript document - as it looks so wierd that I, myslef wont believe the authenticity of the document - it just says 4 years degree course - paassed.. Thats it.. mention only sem , 1 , 2 , 3 as passed.

So i might not have sent it .

Anyways I sent them around 140 Pages... hope they get confused and send me a positive outcome.


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> No Problems..
> 
> *Besthar* its ok.. I am just not sure about transcript document - as it looks so wierd that I, myslef wont believe the authenticity of the document - it just says 4 years degree course - paassed.. Thats it.. mention only sem , 1 , 2 , 3 as passed.
> 
> 
> So i might not have sent it .
> 
> Anyways I sent them around 140 Pages... hope they get confused and send me a positive outcome.


140 pages!!! thats whopping.....what have you sent worth 140 pages lol!!


----------



## besthar

snarayan said:


> Besthar: Have you got your outcome. Its been overdue I guess. Did you check with VETASSESS if they have everything they need.
> 
> I seriously dont understand why they ask for such information so far down the lane in the 12th or the 13th week. If they inform us of a missing document well in advance during the 3rd or the 4th week, we will have ample time to arrange such documents.
> 
> Although they are nice, their efficiency is quetionable...
> 
> Infact one of my colleagues applied for a software developer with ACS and he got his assessment in 18 days. While ACS can be compared to a Ferrari, Vetassess is like a bullock cart...


Vetassess Administrator has sent me a mail promising an outcome on or before 9th of August (i hope she actually means it) ..am having sleepless nights for the past 3 days... Also understand there's been a sudden spurt of applications for AU PR...guess thats why they are loaded.

As far as my file is concerned - its packed with complete documentation. . . Can't think of any slips there ... 

Am quite connected and checking everyday with my prior bosses at Wipro and Accenture on the verification calls/mails... they havent got any as yet... I somehow have a feeling they are satisfied with HR reference letters and may not probe any further...

Nevertheless, am gonna post the good/bad news here before I gulp down half a crate of beer....


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> 140 pages!!! thats whopping.....what have you sent worth 140 pages lol!!


Hahaha - you know my company gives you loads to paper when you join.. So i loaded VETasses with whatever papers I had with me... though 140 pages were not enought for 6 years of education and 5 years of work exp  

Lets wait till 9th .. and we shall have your outcome.. by this hour.. .. I am sure its gonna be positive - you have all big names on your resume..


----------



## FABIO26

scindia said:


> Frnds,
> 
> Bad luck for me, i am shocked to see my assessment result.
> Its has mentioned that my education is not relevant to the occupation as well as my experience also does not matches.
> how come B.COM degree does not matches with Financial Investment advisor ??
> 
> how come my experience of 9 yrs as a manager in Life insurance comapny does not matches with Financial investment advise Occupation ???
> 
> I am frustarted now after a long wait & this result has shattered all my dreams...
> 
> I have done thorough research with as many as 10 consultants & also did extensive self study before applying...& was sure abt positive outcome...bt this result has broken me....
> 
> best of luck to all frnds here..


This is a shocker SCINDIA... I have no words to say ... I also am still waiting for a result...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Some assessment officers and under-qualified than an applicant and make terrible mistakes at times. It has happened in the past. I have come across many such cases in the forum. Best is to apply for re-assessment. Why don't you use points advice service or pre-assessment service like that some applicants do before, so they tell whether you will be assessed positive or not?


----------



## FABIO26

Rocky Balboa..I agree with you that some are under qualified and find it difficult to understand.However I expect someone with capabilities to be able to verify my case since I am paying hard earned money.Also doing a pre assessment or a re assessment is just a waste of time and money besides the most important factor stress....


----------



## scindia

Hi Fabi026

you are absolutely right , its a stressful waste of time as i am not coming out of shock but still my agent is going for pre assessment advisory services.....he is also shocked of this result....he told me person with bachelor in arts background with experience as a agent in life insurance company got positive assessment last week....its a shocker for hime also to see mine negative.....


moreover, i have see lot many persons in this forum getting positive assessment wid B.COM ....they have written these lines under my qualification....

this qualification is at required level.....

After that...again a line is written

this qualification is not at a highly relevant field of study...

Also written that maine employment duties does not matches with code....

Lets see what advisory services tell me now.....


& FABI026--- best of luck to you for ur case.


----------



## scindia

N also

how disgusting it is ???

A person with arts stream qualified knows more than a commerce stream qualified about investments according to vetassess ????

A person working as a agent in insurance company ....his duties matches to the occupation more than mine who is working as branch manager handling all those agents n their managers too according to vetassess...????

Really shocking result...


----------



## sabithasivaguru

scindia said:


> N also
> 
> how disgusting it is ???
> 
> A person with arts stream qualified knows more than a commerce stream qualified about investments according to vetassess ????
> 
> A person working as a agent in insurance company ....his duties matches to the occupation more than mine who is working as branch manager handling all those agents n their managers too according to vetassess...????
> 
> Really shocking result...


Really painful...sorry abt ur result. What are you going to do further on your case....


----------



## harneek

scindia said:


> N also
> 
> how disgusting it is ???
> 
> A person with arts stream qualified knows more than a commerce stream qualified about investments according to vetassess ????
> 
> A person working as a agent in insurance company ....his duties matches to the occupation more than mine who is working as branch manager handling all those agents n their managers too according to vetassess...????
> 
> Really shocking result...


can I know your agent name? I also belong to ASR....


----------



## snarayan

scindia said:


> N also
> 
> how disgusting it is ???
> 
> A person with arts stream qualified knows more than a commerce stream qualified about investments according to vetassess ????
> 
> A person working as a agent in insurance company ....his duties matches to the occupation more than mine who is working as branch manager handling all those agents n their managers too according to vetassess...????
> 
> Really shocking result...


Why don't you check with vetassess and apply under financial institution branch manager. I think this might be more apt to you and it is also of high availability in south Australia.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

snarayan said:


> Why don't you check with vetassess and apply under financial institution branch manager. I think this might be more apt to you and it is also of high availability in south Australia.


Job role of Financial institution Branch manager is general branch administration as a whole. Even im a commerce graduate working in bank as asst manager for past two years got positive results from Vetassess last week. So, Scindia dont give up, if ur job role matches with financial branch manager, then go for it.


----------



## scindia

Hi harneek,

Gud to see somone from ASR...
I saw that u are quite active in this forum...can we have some chat as we both are local & can meet also....i am broken really this time n might have some beacon of light from u ...

Rgds

pls give ur mail id - i will contact u if u find appropriate.


----------



## scindia

harneek said:


> can I know your agent name? I also belong to ASR....


Hi harneek,

Gud to see somone from ASR...
I saw that u are quite active in this forum...can we have some chat as we both are local & can meet also....i am broken really this time n might have some beacon of light from u ...

Rgds

pls give ur mail id - i will contact u if u find appropriate.


----------



## kulwantgill

scindia said:


> Hi harneek,
> 
> Gud to see somone from ASR...
> I saw that u are quite active in this forum...can we have some chat as we both are local & can meet also....i am broken really this time n might have some beacon of light from u ...
> 
> Rgds
> 
> pls give ur mail id - i will contact u if u find appropriate.


m from moga... give me ur contact number or email id ..


----------



## Mkgrover

snarayan said:


> Besthar: Have you got your outcome. Its been overdue I guess. Did you check with VETASSESS if they have everything they need.
> 
> I seriously dont understand why they ask for such information so far down the lane in the 12th or the 13th week. If they inform us of a missing document well in advance during the 3rd or the 4th week, we will have ample time to arrange such documents.
> 
> Although they are nice, their efficiency is quetionable...
> 
> Infact one of my colleagues applied for a software developer with ACS and he got his assessment in 18 days. While ACS can be compared to a Ferrari, Vetassess is like a bullock cart...


Hi

Dont worry if they asked for pending docs at d 10th hour.. I was asked too but my process got completed in 10 days after that.. Do be positive n patient..good luck


----------



## laurinoz

With all those posts today, I felt really nervous about my own case.
I bet it is normal, but could not stop thinking about it, while at work, unable to have friend or family support.

But at the end of the day, and with 8 weeks still to wait, I need some light and positivity; I refuse to let stress and anxiety rule my days until September. Selfish? Maybe. But that's how I roll.

So:
MKGrover: give us some good news mate, I count on you

Scindia: lot if support here for you. Re-assesment seems a good next step. Do not let this outcome ruin your dreams, you're a fighter!!

Vipul_batra: try to get those transcripts, it might be challenging and takes some more time, but it's all worth it, right?

Kulwantgill: I bet your turn is coming very soon, bring us a good reason for celebration buddy

Surfer my friend: do not hesitate to send what you think is relevant. Better to have regrets than remorse, and you have nothing to lose. You will only gain a stronger case.

On that note, good night all, wherever you are!


----------



## drshk

Hello everyone, I have some good news to share!!! I got my positive assessment tis morning from Vetassess, exactly 13 weeks after docs submitted and 11 weeks after acknowledgement. Hope this news cheers up the forum a little, I wish a similar positive outcome soon for all those waiting 

So now for some advice from you all (I know I should be putting this on the Victoria SS thread but want opinion of gurus here), the next for me is to apply for state sponsorship. I have two options - Victoria and Queensland as they are the only states that sponsor mathematicians. Victoria is our preferred state but since I am in NSW at the moment, job offer is mandatory with application which I don't have right now. For Queensland, I cannot submit any application - I need to put in Queensland as preferred state in EOI and wait for inivtation if they are interested. I am very much inclined towards trying for Victoria SS once (before putting in Queensland in EOI) even though I will most probably be rejected, anyone here who is aware of a state sponsorship approval from another state without job offer? Please advice, thanks.


----------



## besthar

drshk said:


> Hello everyone, I have some good news to share!!! I got my positive assessment tis morning from Vetassess, exactly 13 weeks after docs submitted and 11 weeks after acknowledgement. Hope this news cheers up the forum a little, I wish a similar positive outcome soon for all those waiting
> 
> So now for some advice from you all (I know I should be putting this on the Victoria SS thread but want opinion of gurus here), the next for me is to apply for state sponsorship. I have two options - Victoria and Queensland as they are the only states that sponsor mathematicians. Victoria is our preferred state but since I am in NSW at the moment, job offer is mandatory with application which I don't have right now. For Queensland, I cannot submit any application - I need to put in Queensland as preferred state in EOI and wait for inivtation if they are interested. I am very much inclined towards trying for Victoria SS once (before putting in Queensland in EOI) even though I will most probably be rejected, anyone here who is aware of a state sponsorship approval from another state without job offer? Please advice, thanks.


Super...Congratulations ....


----------



## drshk

besthar said:


> Super...Congratulations ....


Thanks a lot


----------



## ashish1e834

Hello everyone

I need some advice, since most of the people here have already applied for VETASSES I'm sure someone would be able to help me. 

My highest qualification is B Com & I have the final mark sheet for 3rd year showing grades for all 3 years but, what I do not have is the B COM degree certificate from DU. I do not even have the mark sheet for 1st & 2nd year. Would it be required?

Can someone please suggest if this would make any difference.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sahil772

sabithasivaguru said:


> Job role of Financial institution Branch manager is general branch administration as a whole. Even im a commerce graduate working in bank as asst manager for past two years got positive results from Vetassess last week. So, Scindia dont give up, if ur job role matches with financial branch manager, then go for it.



Hi .. 

As I read ur post, I just want to understand that this Financial institution branch manager does not necessarily have to branch manager of the bank. Can it be employee of bank who is involved in general branch banking operations but not at supervisory role like branch manager or branch operations manager.

I am also from banking field having about 7 yrs exp in bank.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scindia

Hi frnds

encouraging support here as always....some nice motivating words from some frnds here....

Thx sahil772 for suggesting me...
I am going for advisory services...hope to get result from there in two weeks...

For kulwant gill n harneek....

U can contact me at [email protected]


thx


----------



## besthar

scindia said:


> Hi frnds
> 
> encouraging support here as always....some nice motivating words from some frnds here....
> 
> Thx sahil772 for suggesting me...
> I am going for advisory services...hope to get result from there in two weeks...
> 
> For kulwant gill n harneek....
> 
> U can contact me at [email protected]
> 
> 
> thx



Good Luck Savit ... Be positive and draft your CV in line with the Job Code ... Duties . 
Good Luck ...


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

besthar said:


> Good Luck Savit ... Be positive and draft your CV in line with the Job Code ... Duties .
> Good Luck ...




Hi can you please tell me, how long does vetassess advisory services guys take to give out an assessment.??


----------



## besthar

*Positive Guys ...*

Friends, I have some good news for all of you... 
Just got my assessment completed and its a big positive +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I have been waiting for over 88 days for this super friday .... 

Saw the completed status and called up Vetassess, they told me they will fax the result in 24 hours ... i requested them to tell me the result over phone , but the guy told he cant do so over the phone ... 

Then I asked him how can I spend the rest of my weekend ... he smilingly replied ... Sir , I think you can happily have your drinks... 

Thanks to each one of you for guiding me through ... dahalrosan a.k.a rocky balboa, aravindmohan, vijay24, surfer, laurinoz, mimafarook, jullz, sapna, sabitha etc etc .... you all have been my best friends all this while and continue to be one ... 

I would probably move to another thread but am all ears and eyes in this forum. Do ping me or PM whenever you guys need me or my help at any time ...

Its only 10:30 , i'll start drinking in 30 minutes and will continue to do so all day .......:spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit:

Also my best wishes and good luck to surfer , laurinoz and others waiting their results ...
SCINDIA... don't lose hope ... there's always light at the end of the tunnel...

Surfer , ill call you in a while ...

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## harneek

scindia said:


> Hi harneek,
> 
> Gud to see somone from ASR...
> I saw that u are quite active in this forum...can we have some chat as we both are local & can meet also....i am broken really this time n might have some beacon of light from u ...
> 
> Rgds
> 
> pls give ur mail id - i will contact u if u find appropriate.


Dear Savit

Sorry to hear about your outcome but don't loose hope. Really, it will not work for you. By this you will get stress only. Stand up, look forward and bang on target.
:boxing:

I already mailed you my ID.


----------



## harneek

besthar said:


> Friends, I have some good news for all of you...
> Just got my assessment completed and its a big positive +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> I
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



That what we all want from yesterday. 

A big congrats to you Besthar. I am follwed your all post with good hope. Hope there is some day, who made for me. Cheers Bro, you really make me happy. 
Once again :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Cheers:spit:

Lourianz, be happy, everthing is ok.


----------



## besthar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi can you please tell me, how long does vetassess advisory services guys take to give out an assessment.??


Deeps...My wallet din't allow me to go for Vet advisory services ....  ...stingy me...


----------



## laurinoz

Drshk and Besthar, that's how I like to start my day!

A huge congrats to you both, you have overcome, to my view, the most demanding and important part.


----------



## Surfer127

Congratulations Man.. !!!

Great to hear from you... So can start celebrating now.. it must be happy Hours !! 

\


besthar said:


> Friends, I have some good news for all of you...
> Just got my assessment completed and its a big positive +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> I have been waiting for over 88 days for this super friday ....
> 
> Saw the completed status and called up Vetassess, they told me they will fax the result in 24 hours ... i requested them to tell me the result over phone , but the guy told he cant do so over the phone ...
> 
> Then I asked him how can I spend the rest of my weekend ... he smilingly replied ... Sir , I think you can happily have your drinks...
> 
> Thanks to each one of you for guiding me through ... dahalrosan a.k.a rocky balboa, aravindmohan, vijay24, surfer, laurinoz, mimafarook, jullz, sapna, sabitha etc etc .... you all have been my best friends all this while and continue to be one ...
> 
> I would probably move to another thread but am all ears and eyes in this forum. Do ping me or PM whenever you guys need me or my help at any time ...
> 
> Its only 10:30 , i'll start drinking in 30 minutes and will continue to do so all day .......:spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit:
> 
> Also my best wishes and good luck to surfer , laurinoz and others waiting their results ...
> SCINDIA... don't lose hope ... there's always light at the end of the tunnel...
> 
> Surfer , ill call you in a while ...
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Surfer127

Drshk - Congratulations man !!


----------



## laurinoz

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi can you please tell me, how long does vetassess advisory services guys take to give out an assessment.??


Deepslogin, I tried to surf the net to find out, as someone already asked the question a couple of days ago. I could not find the answer so far, not even on the Vetassess commonly asked questions.

Hope someone else has an answer for you.


----------



## snarayan

besthar said:


> Friends, I have some good news for all of you...
> Just got my assessment completed and its a big positive +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> I have been waiting for over 88 days for this super friday ....
> 
> Saw the completed status and called up Vetassess, they told me they will fax the result in 24 hours ... i requested them to tell me the result over phone , but the guy told he cant do so over the phone ...
> 
> Then I asked him how can I spend the rest of my weekend ... he smilingly replied ... Sir , I think you can happily have your drinks...
> 
> Thanks to each one of you for guiding me through ... dahalrosan a.k.a rocky balboa, aravindmohan, vijay24, surfer, laurinoz, mimafarook, jullz, sapna, sabitha etc etc .... you all have been my best friends all this while and continue to be one ...
> 
> I would probably move to another thread but am all ears and eyes in this forum. Do ping me or PM whenever you guys need me or my help at any time ...
> 
> Its only 10:30 , i'll start drinking in 30 minutes and will continue to do so all day .......:spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit:
> 
> Also my best wishes and good luck to surfer , laurinoz and others waiting their results ...
> SCINDIA... don't lose hope ... there's always light at the end of the tunnel...
> 
> Surfer , ill call you in a while ...
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats besthar, at last after a very long wait, you've got your good news. Hope to meet you soon in another thread.


----------



## laurinoz

harneek said:


> That what we all want from yesterday.
> 
> A big congrats to you Besthar. I am follwed your all post with good hope. Hope there is some day, who made for me. Cheers Bro, you really make me happy.
> Once again :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Cheers:spit:
> 
> Lourianz, be happy, everthing is ok.


Harneek, I have a big smile on my face now, let's rock this week-end, and have a drink for the guys


----------



## Sharmaabhi

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi can you please tell me, how long does vetassess advisory services guys take to give out an assessment.??


Within 1-2 weeks


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

laurinoz said:


> Deepslogin, I tried to surf the net to find out, as someone already asked the question a couple of days ago. I could not find the answer so far, not even on the Vetassess commonly asked questions.
> 
> Hope someone else has an answer for you.


Thanks Brother, 

Hope you can email me that format which you told about yesterday.


----------



## laurinoz

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Thanks Brother,
> 
> Hope you can email me that format which you told about yesterday.


I did not come home last night, finished so late I had to sleep at work, sorry for that.
Can you pm me your email address? Will try this morning buddy


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

besthar said:


> Friends, I have some good news for all of you...
> Just got my assessment completed and its a big positive +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Right in time to make a super Weekend too  

Congratulations Besthar! Looking forward to your positive experiences in coming stages!


----------



## Sapna

Congratulations


----------



## Sapna

Besthar did they contact your employer


----------



## Surfer127

Besthar: when you get back in your senses...  (I am sure there would be no Hangover). 

File your EOI & SS application.

BTW you dont need IELTS with 7.0 now -as you already have one.. go with the current IELTS and then update your EOI later when you have desired score (even if you dont apply for SS now, file EOI). I have a feeling that one should act asap as there are lot many people who are inclining towards Oz for immigration, and you dont know when government change its mind. 

So Hurry Up !!  though only 2 ppl have been invited for Visa out of 900. in 2252 code


----------



## Surfer127

Sapna said:


> Besthar did they contact your employer


I think its a NO - as per his yesterdays post that "No Emploer has been conacted so far."


----------



## besthar

Sapna said:


> Besthar did they contact your employer


No, Mam they didnt... My reference letters had come in from horses mouth (HR had vouched for my Duties performed).

I also had around 150+ page documentation ... to make my case strong enough...

Simple rule ...more documentations,more evidences less phone/mail verifications.


----------



## FABIO26

Congrats Besthar ..finally some good news


----------



## Surfer127

and You were wondering what did i send in 140+ pages 



besthar said:


> No, Mam they didnt... My reference letters had come in from horses mouth (HR had vouched for my Duties performed).
> 
> I also had around 150+ page documentation ... to make my case strong enough...
> 
> Simple rule ...more documentations,more evidences less phone/mail verifications.


----------



## Nasira

Checked my status just now. The status Shows completed. Don't know my result.....


Job code: 223112 |Vet ack:20.5.13 |Vet completed:2.8.13 |Result:????


























































































Job code: 223112|Vet ack: 20.5.13|vet completed:2.8.13|result:???


----------



## Sapna

Yours was done faster than 12 weeks


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*

Hi Nasira,

I have submitted the nearly 140 pages documentation for my Skill Assessment to Vetassess. There were no calls nor any verification had happned. Now the status says its completed. I am much worried about the Outcome.

If you know the outcome of yours, let me also know.

thanks
Canchi


----------



## Nasira

Sapna said:


> Yours was done faster than 12 weeks


Ya by god's grace.faster than expected. But don't know my result yet.


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> and You were wondering what did i send in 140+ pages


No, I wasn't surprised at all mate... you've done a wise thing.


----------



## Nasira

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Nasira,
> 
> I have submitted the nearly 140 pages documentation for my Skill Assessment to Vetassess. There were no calls nor any verification had happned. Now the status says its completed. I am much worried about the Outcome.
> 
> If you know the outcome of yours, let me also know.
> 
> thanks
> Canchi



I am yet to get my result. Mine was not 140 pages only few pages...


----------



## laurinoz

Nasira said:


> I am yet to get my result. Mine was not 140 pages only few pages...


You don't usually need that many as long as all your docs are as per the requirements and are genuine.
You need more if you have not the strongest case.
Let's see what your outcome is.
You can give them a call tomorrow, and ask for your result to be faxed


----------



## Jullz

besthar said:


> Friends, I have some good news for all of you...
> Just got my assessment completed and its a big positive +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> I have been waiting for over 88 days for this super friday ....
> 
> Saw the completed status and called up Vetassess, they told me they will fax the result in 24 hours ... i requested them to tell me the result over phone , but the guy told he cant do so over the phone ...
> 
> Then I asked him how can I spend the rest of my weekend ... he smilingly replied ... Sir , I think you can happily have your drinks...
> 
> Thanks to each one of you for guiding me through ... dahalrosan a.k.a rocky balboa, aravindmohan, vijay24, surfer, laurinoz, mimafarook, jullz, sapna, sabitha etc etc .... you all have been my best friends all this while and continue to be one ...
> 
> I would probably move to another thread but am all ears and eyes in this forum. Do ping me or PM whenever you guys need me or my help at any time ...
> 
> Its only 10:30 , i'll start drinking in 30 minutes and will continue to do so all day .......:spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit:
> 
> Also my best wishes and good luck to surfer , laurinoz and others waiting their results ...
> SCINDIA... don't lose hope ... there's always light at the end of the tunnel...
> 
> Surfer , ill call you in a while ...
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Congrats besthar!!!! We are all very happy for you!
Good luck with the next steps!


----------



## Nasira

laurinoz said:


> You don't usually need that many as long as all your docs are as per the requirements and are genuine.
> You need more if you have not the strongest case.
> Let's see what your outcome is.
> You can give them a call tomorrow, and ask for your result to be faxed


Why the result are not shown along with status?cant wait to know my result. My consultant had mailed them it seems no reply from them so far.keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## drshk

Many many congrats!! 



besthar said:


> Friends, I have some good news for all of you...
> Just got my assessment completed and its a big positive +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## drshk

Thanks a lot!!! 

next on the list for me - secure job in Victoria :fingerscrossed:



laurinoz said:


> Drshk and Besthar, that's how I like to start my day!
> 
> A huge congrats to you both, you have overcome, to my view, the most demanding and important part.


----------



## drshk

Many thanks!!! 



Surfer127 said:


> Drshk - Congratulations man !!


----------



## drshk

All the best Nasira, hope it is positive 



Nasira said:


> Why the result are not shown along with status?cant wait to know my result. My consultant had mailed them it seems no reply from them so far.keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## besthar

Nasira said:


> Why the result are not shown along with status?cant wait to know my result. My consultant had mailed them it seems no reply from them so far.keeping my fingers crossed.


Good luck...


----------



## Sapna

Don't worry it will be a +ve...


----------



## cynthiaus

Don't know if anyone noticed this, the results come in batch. people submitting the application 1-2 weeks before/after each other tend to get their results at the same day. 
I am suspecting this, besides all the exciting "complete" news appears here today, also because I have been seeing the Vetassess timeline (when it is submitted, when the client gets the result etc) an agent has been posting. It fits my theory too.


----------



## Surfer127

Nasira - give them a fax number - they will Fax it.


----------



## Nasira

drshk said:


> All the best Nasira, hope it is positive


Thanks


----------



## Nasira

besthar said:


> Good luck...


Thank u


----------



## AM

Dont worry guys. it must be positive for all of you 
and for those who got it. congrats. one obstacle cleared


----------



## Nasira

Surfer127 said:


> Nasira - give them a fax number - they will Fax it.


I have to wait till Monday to take any step further..


----------



## AM

but yes, its going to be a nail biting weekend for you


----------



## Nasira

Sapna said:


> Don't worry it will be a +ve...


Ya hope so.very curious to know my result.


----------



## Nasira

aravindhmohan said:


> but yes, its going to be a nail biting weekend for you


Ya I already have that habit.lol


----------



## Surfer127

*Thought of Writing something !!*

*“SELF Realization” ----- Just a Thought ------​*
I am just sitting in front of my laptop in office in a cubicle, its raining cats and dogs, replying to 100’s of email and simultaneously checking expatforum --- if there are any more good news or any more wishes for today.

That made me realize that we – (I can name a few on this thread some other members on other threads) spending almost two hours per day on avg or more – on this forum or on immigration related sites, reading & helping new members, helping ourselves, resolving our own queries, celebrating success of fellow members. We TRUST & Believe each other so well, that we take pain to check external links and fetch the information, sometimes I think (weird thought) may be we are just giving away information to migration agents  and they have a good CSI – customer satisfaction Index because of us  just kidding. 
If we analyses our synergy – I get few things in my mind
1.	Everyone is Highly educated and Australia Needs all of them 
2.	Everyone has a good potential in Australia
3.	Everybody has some spared money – Settlement money, visa fees, other fees – that doesn’t make you rich, but you don’t fall under poor
4.	We each usually are from different field, culture, language, region
5.	We all have some spare time
6.	We see ourselves in Australia for lifetime (PR Status says so)
7.	We all are ready to move away from the current place & work & explore new life.
8. We think of benefitting other & we are smart ppl (getting all document as per our need, requires some smartness :0)
So In a product language - we are qualified, working, potential people with spare money and spare time wants to settle in Australia – because Oz govt needs us or we need a better life (as skilled migrant)
When I think more – I feel that this forum is a virtual home and its members as a family members.. So in all we are a virtual family. 

Now considering all things – our language, work field, culture, domain experience etc, et c. 
We are Self- sufficient people and we don’t need to look for a job in Oz, only if we convert our *energy into synergy *– we can hire Oz ppl and give them a job. 
I can explain my thoughts how – 

What do you need to run a business? 
Answer: Infrastructure, Business Idea, manpower, Money, Domain expertise. Now how we can get all these resources: see below
Infra – everyone would be carrying his/ her laptop – I am sure IT ppl can create a network out of it. (opensource technology – No cost)
Business idea – could be brainstormed & we do have Management consultants on the forum who can hint us – how to validate it. 
Manpower – we all can spare two hours now – and considering the fact that everyone is willing to stay off job for six months - we get so many man hours

Domain expertise – we are bringing that with us on the table.

Money – we all can pull in and I am sure we can have a very good sum.

So in short we have everything on the table or I would say we have all pieces of the puzzle and we just need to arrange them to form a better picture. 

Buisness idea could be …for Example – we can be a migration agency --- initially for Oz later for other countries

But Question is – Who will do it? How we will do it? Would everybody agree to it? These are Questions I don’t know how these would be answered. So I leave these Q’s open to you guys... 

But It’s just a thought.... 
*If anyone wants to talk about an idea – Consider me IN*. 


If you feel thats its a waste post - just think that i am practicing for my IELTS - writing : and give me grades accordingly


----------



## mimfarook

Surfer127 said:


> “SELF Realization” ----- Just a Thought ------
> 
> I am just sitting in front of my laptop in office in a cubicle, its raining cats and dogs, replying to 100’s of email and simultaneously checking expatforum --- if there are any more good news or any more wishes for today.
> 
> That made me realize that we – (I can name a few on this thread some other members on other threads) spending almost two hours per day on avg or more – on this forum or on immigration related sites, reading & helping new members, helping ourselves, resolving our own queries, celebrating success of fellow members. We TRUST & Believe each other so well, that we take pain to check external links and fetch the information, sometimes I think (weird thought) may be we are just giving away information to migration agents  and they have a good CSI – customer satisfaction Index because of us  just kidding.
> If we analyses our synergy – I get few things in my mind
> 1.	Everyone is Highly educated and Australia Needs all of them
> 2.	Everyone has a good potential in Australia
> 3.	Everybody has some spared money – Settlement money, visa fees, other fees – that doesn’t make you rich, but you don’t fall under poor
> 4.	We each usually are from different field, culture, language, region
> 5.	We all have some spare time
> 6.	We see ourselves in Australia for lifetime (PR Status says so)
> 7.	We all are ready to move away from the current place & work & explore new life.
> 8. We think of benefitting other & we are smart ppl (getting all document as per our need, requires some smartness :0)
> So In a product language - we are qualified, working, potential people with spare money and spare time wants to settle in Australia – because Oz govt needs us or we need a better life (as skilled migrant)
> When I think more – I feel that this forum is a virtual home and its members as a family members.. So in all we are a virtual family.
> 
> Now considering all things – our language, work field, culture, domain experience etc, et c.
> We are Self- sufficient people and we don’t need to look for a job in Oz, only if we convert our energy into synergy – we can hire Oz ppl and give them a job. 
> I can explain my thoughts how –
> 
> What do you need to run a business?
> Answer: Infrastructure, Business Idea, manpower, Money, Domain expertise. Now how we can get all these resources: see below
> Infra – everyone would be carrying his/ her laptop – I am sure IT ppl can create a network out of it. (opensource technology – No cost)
> Business idea – could be brainstormed & we do have Management consultants on the forum who can hint us – how to validate it.
> Manpower – we all can spare two hours now – and considering the fact that everyone is willing to stay off job for six months - we get so many man hours
> 
> Domain expertise – we are bringing that with us on the table.
> 
> Money – we all can pull in and I am sure we can have a very good sum.
> 
> So in short we have everything on the table or I would say we have all pieces of the puzzle and we just need to arrange them to form a better picture.
> 
> Buisness idea could be …for Example – we can be a migration agency --- initially for Oz later for other countries
> 
> But Question is – Who will do it? How we will do it? Would everybody agree to it? These are Questions I don’t know how these would be answered. So I leave these Q’s open to you guys...
> 
> But It’s just a thought....
> If anyone wants to talk about an idea – Consider me IN.
> 
> If you feel thats its a waste post - just think that i am practicing for my IELTS - writing : and give me grades accordingly



Hey surfer.

Admire your enthsiasm and energy in thinking this whole thing through. And I totally agree with you because I am also thinking the same.

But do u know wat is also good if u have spare time now before u get to aussie... That is setting something up in your motherland. When you get old and realize that there is nothing like coming back to motherland, You will have a small fortune and/or a business to retire with.

This is just my thought.


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer, reading your post made me realize one thing:

How bored you are at work lol.

My plan is not to go too long without a job; I am already in touch with HR people of my company based in WA.

I am certain you can nail this English Test


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Surfer, reading your post made me realize one thing:
> 
> How bored you are at work lol.
> 
> My plan is not to go too long without a job; I am already in touch with HR people of my company based in WA.
> 
> I am certain you can nail this English Test


Well a sales guy is never bored... It just the forum is way too interesting ...& I have a disease I cannot sit idle.... wish I had contacts like you.. hopefully I will have something atleast a call before I move..  

Thank you for thumbs up for IELTS... so I passed :clap2:


----------



## Surfer127

mimfarook said:


> Hey surfer.
> 
> Admire your enthsiasm and energy in thinking this whole thing through. And I totally agree with you because I am also thinking the same.
> 
> .


 Thanks M8.. May your wishes come true...


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> *“SELF Realization” ----- Just a Thought ------​*
> I am just sitting in front of my laptop in office in a cubicle, its raining cats and dogs, replying to 100’s of email and simultaneously checking expatforum --- if there are any more good news or any more wishes for today.
> 
> That made me realize that we – (I can name a few on this thread some other members on other threads) spending almost two hours per day on avg or more – on this forum or on immigration related sites, reading & helping new members, helping ourselves, resolving our own queries, celebrating success of fellow members. We TRUST & Believe each other so well, that we take pain to check external links and fetch the information, sometimes I think (weird thought) may be we are just giving away information to migration agents  and they have a good CSI – customer satisfaction Index because of us  just kidding.
> If we analyses our synergy – I get few things in my mind
> 1.	Everyone is Highly educated and Australia Needs all of them
> 2.	Everyone has a good potential in Australia
> 3.	Everybody has some spared money – Settlement money, visa fees, other fees – that doesn’t make you rich, but you don’t fall under poor
> 4.	We each usually are from different field, culture, language, region
> 5.	We all have some spare time
> 6.	We see ourselves in Australia for lifetime (PR Status says so)
> 7.	We all are ready to move away from the current place & work & explore new life.
> 8. We think of benefitting other & we are smart ppl (getting all document as per our need, requires some smartness :0)
> So In a product language - we are qualified, working, potential people with spare money and spare time wants to settle in Australia – because Oz govt needs us or we need a better life (as skilled migrant)
> When I think more – I feel that this forum is a virtual home and its members as a family members.. So in all we are a virtual family.
> 
> Now considering all things – our language, work field, culture, domain experience etc, et c.
> We are Self- sufficient people and we don’t need to look for a job in Oz, only if we convert our *energy into synergy *– we can hire Oz ppl and give them a job. 
> I can explain my thoughts how –
> 
> What do you need to run a business?
> Answer: Infrastructure, Business Idea, manpower, Money, Domain expertise. Now how we can get all these resources: see below
> Infra – everyone would be carrying his/ her laptop – I am sure IT ppl can create a network out of it. (opensource technology – No cost)
> Business idea – could be brainstormed & we do have Management consultants on the forum who can hint us – how to validate it.
> Manpower – we all can spare two hours now – and considering the fact that everyone is willing to stay off job for six months - we get so many man hours
> 
> Domain expertise – we are bringing that with us on the table.
> 
> Money – we all can pull in and I am sure we can have a very good sum.
> 
> So in short we have everything on the table or I would say we have all pieces of the puzzle and we just need to arrange them to form a better picture.
> 
> Buisness idea could be …for Example – we can be a migration agency --- initially for Oz later for other countries
> 
> But Question is – Who will do it? How we will do it? Would everybody agree to it? These are Questions I don’t know how these would be answered. So I leave these Q’s open to you guys...
> 
> But It’s just a thought....
> *If anyone wants to talk about an idea – Consider me IN*.
> 
> 
> If you feel thats its a waste post - just think that i am practicing for my IELTS - writing : and give me grades accordingly



Nice thought, at the same time a good practice for your Ielts writing module.


----------



## snarayan

You will get anywhere between 7 and 8 (inclusive)


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> You will get anywhere between 7 and 8 (inclusive)


Thanks - though I didnt put much thought on grammer and sentence formation..  but hopefully I will get 7.. & I am done


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Surfer, reading your post made me realize one thing:
> 
> How bored you are at work lol.
> 
> My plan is not to go too long without a job; I am already in touch with HR people of my company based in WA.
> 
> I am certain you can nail this English Test


Laurinoz - can you also speak to your HR for a job for me


----------



## sahil772

Hi Guys,

Wanted to share good news with u. I had positive outcome letter received on 29th July and I have filed SA SS today. Thanks for ur feedback and support.

All the best to all of u in this forum.

Congratulations to guys who ve received their result. 

Thanks


----------



## Surfer127

CongratulationS Sahil.. 

Party time.. 



sahil772 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share good news with u. I had positive outcome letter received on 29th July and I have filed SA SS today. Thanks for ur feedback and support.
> 
> All the best to all of u in this forum.
> 
> Congratulations to guys who ve received their result.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> Laurinoz - can you also speak to your HR for a job for me


I am also sending him my resume ...


----------



## sahil772

Surfer127 said:


> CongratulationS Sahil..
> 
> Party time..


Thanks Surfer... yes its party time... All the best for ur IELTS and Vetassess. Waiting to hear good news from u soon...


----------



## laurinoz

sahil772 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share good news with u. I had positive outcome letter received on 29th July and I have filed SA SS today. Thanks for ur feedback and support.
> 
> All the best to all of u in this forum.
> 
> Congratulations to guys who ve received their result.
> 
> Thanks


Yay!!!!! Party time
Well done. How does it feel?


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Laurinoz - can you also speak to your HR for a job for me


Of course. Let me think what job we can find you... Hotel Manager! 
Lol


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Of course. Let me think what job we can find you... Hotel Manager!
> Lol


I am up for it


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> I am up for it


Let's succeed with Vetassess then. 8 weeks to go. Tic tac, tic tac..


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Congratulations Sahil!



sahil772 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share good news with u. I had positive outcome letter received on 29th July and I have filed SA SS today. Thanks for ur feedback and support.
> 
> All the best to all of u in this forum.
> 
> Congratulations to guys who ve received their result.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Sai1705

Hi Everyone!

I am new to this forum and seeking advice from friends out here..
I am starting the vetassess process by myself and stuck with few thoughts before i actually proceed.

My nominated occupation is HR advisor

1- Qualification -I have BBA from Distance in the year 2007 and PG diploma in HRM again from Distance in the year 2013.
2- Experience - I am an HR generalist since last 2.10 years and before that was in Administration (Team Administrator) for 1.10 years, all this experience is from one single organisation. (4.8 years in total)

What are my chances of getting a positive Skills assessment Report?
I have a major concern with my BBA degree whether that is a relevant qualification for the nominated occupation as per VET.
Please advise.


----------



## Jullz

Sai1705 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am new to this forum and seeking advice from friends out here..
> I am starting the vetassess process by myself and stuck with few thoughts before i actually proceed.
> 
> My nominated occupation is HR advisor
> 
> 1- Qualification -I have BBA from Distance in the year 2007 and PG diploma in HRM again from Distance in the year 2013.
> 2- Experience - I am an HR generalist since last 2.10 years and before that was in Administration (Team Administrator) for 1.10 years, all this experience is from one single organisation. (4.8 years in total)
> 
> What are my chances of getting a positive Skills assessment Report?
> I have a major concern with my BBA degree whether that is a relevant qualification for the nominated occupation as per VET.
> Please advise.


Hello Sai,
I am HR Adviser and received positive assessment from Vetassess. I hope I can help you though....
My experience in HR - 8 years
Bachelor degree in Management from 2008. Vetassess said my qualification wasn't in a highly field of study for my nominated occupation, so for this fact i needed at least two years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. 
Hope it helps!
What's your experience as HR Adviser only?
If you have further questions, don't hesitate to ask!!!
All the best!


----------



## ashish1e834

ashish1e834 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I need some advice, since most of the people here have already applied for VETASSES I'm sure someone would be able to help me.
> 
> My highest qualification is B Com & I have the final mark sheet for 3rd year showing grades for all 3 years but, what I do not have is the B COM degree certificate from DU. I do not even have the mark sheet for 1st & 2nd year. Would it be required?
> 
> Can someone please suggest if this would make any difference.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi Can someone please help me with this. I'm stuck at the first stage itself


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

ashish1e834 said:


> Hi Can someone please help me with this. I'm stuck at the first stage itself


www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_australia/qa2_required_documents.cfm

This is an excerpt for vetassess website, Qualification Award Must be certified .I hope it helps 

Qualification Award
If this is unavailable a certified copy of
the statement of completion from the
academic registrar may be accepted in
lieu.
Read additional requirements below for
individual countries.
Transcript Must be official and certified , and show
subjects studied and marks/grades
awarded in the original language.


----------



## Surfer127

Well _ I think your case is weak since you have no full time education & I am not sure how they calculate it. Also Masters is considerable but you have done PG - which doesnt account for Masters in international education system.




Sai1705 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am new to this forum and seeking advice from friends out here..
> I am starting the vetassess process by myself and stuck with few thoughts before i actually proceed.
> 
> My nominated occupation is HR advisor
> 
> 1- Qualification -I have BBA from Distance in the year 2007 and PG diploma in HRM again from Distance in the year 2013.
> 2- Experience - I am an HR generalist since last 2.10 years and before that was in Administration (Team Administrator) for 1.10 years, all this experience is from one single organisation. (4.8 years in total)
> 
> What are my chances of getting a positive Skills assessment Report?
> I have a major concern with my BBA degree whether that is a relevant qualification for the nominated occupation as per VET.
> Please advise.


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Well _ I think your case is weak since you have no full time education & I am not sure how they calculate it. Also Masters is considerable but you have done PG - which doesnt account for Masters in international education system.


Distance education is considered and several people have got positive assessment with Distance education. 

Check this link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sue-google-page-ranking-skill-assessment.html


However, I think the main problem with the profile is, BBA is not a highly relevant qualification and since yours is a Group B occupation, you need 3 years of experience as a HR advisor to get a positive assessment, which you clearly do not have. Nevertheless, if you are keen, you could first try the VET advisory service and they will indicate if you are expected to receive a positive outcome or not and then you can proceed further with the skills assessment.


----------



## Sai1705

Thanks all,

Snarayan, 

Thanks I understand this clearly now. If I complete another 2 months of employment that will cover up the shortfall period (my HR Generalist exp is of 2.10 years rite now).

OR

Another thought in my mind-

One of the MA suggested me to go ahead with assessment since I have total 4.8 months experience which includes my Admin. experience too.

As per the MA, Vetasseess wont bother about 2 month's shortfall and may look at my Admin. experience too since some of the duties in Admin were of an HR advisor like Training and development, Record maintainence, employee grievance handling, etc.

And all this experience is with one employer only.

Any thoughts would highly be appreciated!

Thanks all who replied to my query

Regards, Sai


----------



## Surfer127

Okay great & Sorry Sai



snarayan said:


> Distance education is considered and several people have got positive assessment with Distance education.
> 
> Check this link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sue-google-page-ranking-skill-assessment.html
> 
> 
> However, I think the main problem with the profile is, BBA is not a highly relevant qualification and since yours is a Group B occupation, you need 3 years of experience as a HR advisor to get a positive assessment, which you clearly do not have. Nevertheless, if you are keen, you could first try the VET advisory service and they will indicate if you are expected to receive a positive outcome or not and then you can proceed further with the skills assessment.


----------



## laurinoz

Morning Snarayan

Just a quick question, as you've been mentioning that Group C requires only 2 years of relevant experience.
When I check the ANZSCO requirements for both my occupation and yours, it states 3 years.

Can you tell me where did you read about the 2 years?


----------



## laurinoz

laurinoz said:


> Morning Snarayan
> 
> Just a quick question, as you've been mentioning that Group C requires only 2 years of relevant experience.
> When I check the ANZSCO requirements for both my occupation and yours, it states 3 years.
> 
> Can you tell me where did you read about the 2 years?


Found it


----------



## snarayan

Sai1705 said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> Snarayan,
> 
> Thanks I understand this clearly now. If I complete another 2 months of employment that will cover up the shortfall period (my HR Generalist exp is of 2.10 years rite now).
> 
> OR
> 
> Another thought in my mind-
> 
> One of the MA suggested me to go ahead with assessment since I have total 4.8 months experience which includes my Admin. experience too.
> 
> As per the MA, Vetasseess wont bother about 2 month's shortfall and may look at my Admin. experience too since some of the duties in Admin were of an HR advisor like Training and development, Record maintainence, employee grievance handling, etc.
> 
> And all this experience is with one employer only.
> 
> Any thoughts would highly be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks all who replied to my query
> 
> Regards, Sai


Yes you are right, the employment could be highly relevant or closely related to the occupation. However, atleast 3 years has to be highly relevant. But it might be a slight risk that you are taking. By any chance if VETASSESS decides the 1.6 years admin experience is not highly relevant then you might land in trouble. 

But this is a chance you can consider taking. As you worked for the same company, get your reference letters to reflect only the HR work that you've done throughout the 4.8 years. But be truthful to yourself and donot fudge your CV, because the assessors can easily identify if you have cooked up. 

You will need to cover the duties listed on the ANZSCO for your occupation. 

Here is the link:
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## Sai1705

Thanks Snarayan, 

I think I should better wait for 2 more months and then apply..

Regards, Sai


----------



## ashish1e834

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Required documents (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS
> 
> This is an excerpt for vetassess website, Qualification Award Must be certified .I hope it helps
> 
> Qualification Award
> If this is unavailable a certified copy of
> the statement of completion from the
> academic registrar may be accepted in
> lieu.
> Read additional requirements below for
> individual countries.
> Transcript Must be official and certified , and show
> subjects studied and marks/grades
> awarded in the original language.



Thanks for the advice. Now the pain starts... lodging and FIR & then getting them reissued from DU


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Morning Snarayan
> 
> Just a quick question, as you've been mentioning that Group C requires only 2 years of relevant experience.
> When I check the ANZSCO requirements for both my occupation and yours, it states 3 years.
> 
> Can you tell me where did you read about the 2 years?


Laurinoz, 
Just to make sure we are on the same page:

3 years of experience is required if one does not have a formal qualification such as a diploma, bachelors or a masters. (These 3 years will be deducted in lieu of not having a formal qualification and you can only claim X-3 years of experience if you have had X years of experience. Also no points for qualification)

2 years of highly relevant experience required to get a positive assessment if you have a formal qualification which is not in a highly relevant field. (You can claim points for education and experience)

This is only for Group C. Group A and B have different requirements. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Laurinoz,
> Just to make sure we are on the same page:
> 
> 3 years of experience is required if one does not have a formal qualification such as a diploma, bachelors or a masters. (These 3 years will be deducted in lieu of not having a formal qualification and you can only claim X-3 years of experience if you have had X years of experience. Also no points for qualification)
> 
> 2 years of highly relevant experience required to get a positive assessment if you have a formal qualification which is not in a highly relevant field. (You can claim points for education and experience)
> 
> This is only for Group C. Group A and B have different requirements.
> 
> Hope this helps.


It does, thanks again.
I found myself in group C. My diplomas are fully related to my job, so I should be fine.
As usual, you are a mine of information


----------



## Rocky Balboa

snarayan said:


> Laurinoz,
> Just to make sure we are on the same page:
> 
> 3 years of experience is required if one does not have a formal qualification such as a diploma, bachelors or a masters. (These 3 years will be deducted in lieu of not having a formal qualification and you can only claim X-3 years of experience if you have had X years of experience. Also no points for qualification)
> 
> 2 years of highly relevant experience required to get a positive assessment if you have a formal qualification which is not in a highly relevant field. (You can claim points for education and experience)
> 
> This is only for Group C. Group A and B have different requirements.
> 
> Hope this helps.


HI snarayan,

I got my vetassess skills assessment long time back. Now, I have already lodged my visa as you can see from the timeline. However, now i noticed something which has been troubling me. I sent vetassess my bachelors and masters degree certificates and transcripts copy..however, in the assessment letter, they wrote that my qualification is at the required level. does this mean equivalent to AQF bachelors. This can not be true if it is so. I have B.Sc. in Geosciences and M.Sc. in Envrionmental Sciences from reputed universities in Germany. 

In the qualifications section it has stated: International Master of Environmental Sciences awarded in 2011 by University of Cologne, Germany
The qualification is at the required level.

Field of study: Environmental Sciences, highly relevant field of study

Please guide me because when I go to Australia then if they consider my International degree equivalent to AQF bachelors, it would be a disaster, by no means German masters can be equivalent to australian bachelors..this is theoretically impossible..while germans scientists were working their ass off, australia didnt even exist..


----------



## snarayan

Rocky Balboa said:


> HI snarayan,
> 
> I got my vetassess skills assessment long time back. Now, I have already lodged my visa as you can see from the timeline. However, now i noticed something which has been troubling me. I sent vetassess my bachelors and masters degree certificates and transcripts copy..however, in the assessment letter, they wrote that my qualification is at the required level. does this mean equivalent to AQF bachelors. This can not be true if it is so. I have B.Sc. in Geosciences and M.Sc. in Envrionmental Sciences from reputed universities in Germany.
> 
> In the qualifications section it has stated: International Master of Environmental Sciences awarded in 2011 by University of Cologne, Germany
> The qualification is at the required level.
> 
> Field of study: Environmental Sciences, highly relevant field of study
> 
> Please guide me because when I go to Australia then if they consider my International degree equivalent to AQF bachelors, it would be a disaster, by no means German masters can be equivalent to australian bachelors..this is theoretically impossible..while germans scientists were working their ass off, australia didnt even exist..



Rocky: "required level" in your skills asseasment report doesn't mean that's it's equated to bachelor degree. It means it is bachelors or could be above because your occupation requires atleast a bachelor degree.

This is exactly why people go for points test advisory. This letter along with the skills assessment report clearly states the aqf equivalence of your overseas degree. If you would like to know your actual level, you could contact any MARA agent who holds something called CEP (country education profiles) by which they will be able to atleast give you an idea whether your degree is aqf bachelor or aqf masters equivalent.


In either way there is no impact to your points for qualification. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

snarayan said:


> Rocky: "required level" in your skills asseasment report doesn't mean that's it's equated to bachelor degree. It means it is bachelors or could be above because your occupation requires atleast a bachelor degree.
> 
> This is exactly why people go for points test advisory. This letter along with the skills assessment report clearly states the aqf equivalence of your overseas degree. If you would like to know your actual level, you could contact any MARA agent who holds something called CEP (country education profiles) by which they will be able to atleast give you an idea whether your degree is aqf bachelor or aqf masters equivalent.
> 
> 
> In either way there is no impact to your points for qualification.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I know It wont hamper the points that DIAC will give me. However, if I apply for jobs in australia and they underpay me considering it to be equivalent to AQF bachelors then i will be at great disadvantage..not just financially


----------



## Rocky Balboa

What do you suggest? We dont have registered MARA agent in our country. I couldnt find one online..Should I contact someone in Australia after i reach there or contact my case officer from VETASSESS..i am sure they will not answer this as I didnt issue points test advice letter. however, my main issue is not about points, i know i will get 15 points from Qualification factor.


----------



## snarayan

Where are you currently residing?? Its tough to believe there are no MARA agents?? If not you could try the vetassess advisory service to get some advice. They don't charge you as much as a full skills assessment as vetassess does.

Also, just a piece of advice. I have worked in several countries India, US, UK and these countries don't just go by your qualification. They also take into consideration your work experience and skill sets before arriving at your pay package. I wouldn't envisage Australia being different. So I would say, if you have the required skill sets for they job and if your job is in demand, no one would dare pay you lesser than what you deserve. Be relaxed, go step by step and get your PR done. Rest will all follow.

All the best.


----------



## Jullz

Surfer127 said:


> Well _ I think your case is weak since you have no full time education & I am not sure how they calculate it. Also Masters is considerable but you have done PG - which doesnt account for Masters in international education system.


I studied Management 4 years at distance learning.
Distance learning is not a problem. At least, for me it wasn't.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

ashish1e834 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Now the pain starts... lodging and FIR & then getting them reissued from DU


Why get into the FIR stuff... Just go to Du and say I lost all my marksheets... Pls issue me duplicate marksheets and degree certificate... 

Out here in my state process in total takes 20 days and 2600 rupees


----------



## ashish1e834

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Why get into the FIR stuff... Just go to Du and say I lost all my marksheets... Pls issue me duplicate marksheets and degree certificate...
> 
> Out here in my state process in total takes 20 days and 2600 rupees


I dont think it happens in Delhi. I saw this on DU website. By the way I found my marksheet but, dont that college pass certificate  

Thanks anyways


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

ashish1e834 said:


> I dont think it happens in Delhi. I saw this on DU website. By the way I found my marksheet but, dont that college pass certificate
> 
> Thanks anyways


Dude see this

uic.du.ac.in/images/19%20(19.3)%20Duplicate%20Degree,%20Diploma%20and%20Certificate.pdf


----------



## sahil772

laurinoz said:


> Yay!!!!! Party time
> Well done. How does it feel?


Thanx Laurinoz...

I cant tell u how much excited I am...


----------



## sahil772

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Congratulations Sahil!


Thanx Prashant..


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

For Delhi University, see if this helps : http://www.du.ac.in/fileadmin/DU/students/Pdf/forms/dupdegreeform.pdf


----------



## ashish1e834

Thanks Deeps & Prashant. It does help but, I was thinking if the "degree" really is required. I do have all 3 years mark sheet however, just do not have a college degree.

Has anyone applied for VETASSESS without a degree & with marksheets only or, has any experience with this kind of situation.

Thanks 

Ashish


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

ashish1e834 said:


> Thanks Deeps & Prashant. It does help but, I was thinking if the "degree" really is required. I do have all 3 years mark sheet however, just do not have a college degree.
> 
> Has anyone applied for VETASSESS without a degree & with marksheets only or, has any experience with this kind of situation.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ashish


VETASSESS will insist on award of qualification... This is what I have understood from their website under documents required tab


----------



## Rocky Balboa

snarayan said:


> Where are you currently residing?? Its tough to believe there are no MARA agents?? If not you could try the vetassess advisory service to get some advice. They don't charge you as much as a full skills assessment as vetassess does.
> 
> Also, just a piece of advice. I have worked in several countries India, US, UK and these countries don't just go by your qualification. They also take into consideration your work experience and skill sets before arriving at your pay package. I wouldn't envisage Australia being different. So I would say, if you have the required skill sets for they job and if your job is in demand, no one would dare pay you lesser than what you deserve. Be relaxed, go step by step and get your PR done. Rest will all follow.
> 
> All the best.


Yes. what you said makes sense. I should now focus on my PR at the moment. Thanks


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

ashish1e834 said:


> Thanks Deeps & Prashant. It does help but, I was thinking if the "degree" really is required. I do have all 3 years mark sheet however, just do not have a college degree.
> 
> Has anyone applied for VETASSESS without a degree & with marksheets only or, has any experience with this kind of situation.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ashish


my point is why take a chance? If you can get a degree, it would not just help now but later too... Marksheets are not really substitutes for a degree or a provisional certificate.


----------



## ashish1e834

Understood. Thanks again!


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Outcome*

Hi All,

I have received the Vetassess outcome result as Positive..Now its time for EOI.... the Next steps comes in....

thanks
Canchi


----------



## ejpaul77

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the Vetassess outcome result as Positive..Now its time for EOI.... the Next steps comes in....
> 
> thanks
> Canchi


Congratulations Canchi..!!! All the best for ur further process..

Could you pls share ur time line with us..?


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Congrats Canchi! Good luck with the next stages!



canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the Vetassess outcome result as Positive..Now its time for EOI.... the Next steps comes in....
> 
> thanks
> Canchi


----------



## canchi_mohd

ejpaul77 said:


> Congratulations Canchi..!!! All the best for ur further process..
> 
> Could you pls share ur time line with us..?


My application was lodged with Vetasess on May 17th 2013, and it got completed on 26th July. Almost 9 weeks...


----------



## canchi_mohd

Thankyou All..... Still i am waiting for IELTS results that gonna come back on 9th August. Hope this also would be positive....


----------



## ejpaul77

canchi_mohd said:


> My application was lodged with Vetasess on May 17th 2013, and it got completed on 26th July. Almost 9 weeks...


WOW.. That was quick..!!! By the way which job code did u apply for ?


----------



## canchi_mohd

job code was 223311


----------



## sahil772

I ve received poistive result for vetassess. I ve given documents for 4 employment references that I ve done spanning 4.5 yrs in the last 5 yrs. But vetassess has done assessment for only 2 jobs which is for period of 2 yrs and written that this is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. They ve not mentioned other 2 jobs at all in the assessment letter. Does that mean I cannot claim points for jobs not mentioned in assessment. I want to claim 5 points for 3 yrs of exp. I ve mentioned all 4 jobs in EOI and SA SS application. Waiting for SA SS result.

All inputs will be useful. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ejpaul77

sahil772 said:


> I ve received poistive result for vetassess. I ve given documents for 4 employment references that I ve done spanning 4.5 yrs in the last 5 yrs. But vetassess has done assessment for only 2 jobs which is for period of 2 yrs and written that this is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. They ve not mentioned other 2 jobs at all in the assessment letter. Does that mean I cannot claim points for jobs not mentioned in assessment. I want to claim 5 points for 3 yrs of exp. I ve mentioned all 4 jobs in EOI and SA SS application. Waiting for SA SS result.
> 
> All inputs will be useful.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Sahil,

Firstly, congratulations on ur positive outcome..!! As per my knowledge.. U can surely claim 5 points for ur work experience, even tought they mentioned only 2 years as highly relevent.. So dont be worried.. Go ahead and claim 5 points for ur work experience..!!

All the best..!!


----------



## snarayan

They have mentioned 2 years because only 2 years is required for a positive assessment. You can confidently go ahead and claim points for all years of your work experience.


----------



## Nasira

My app was completed on 2.Aug.13(Friday). I called them up today to know my result just refused to declare my result over the phone and also my consultant had mailed them with fax no but no response till now. Is there any other way to know my result quickly? Or do I need to wait until the post arrives? Any suggestions? Cant wait to know my result...


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> I ve received poistive result for vetassess. I ve given documents for 4 employment references that I ve done spanning 4.5 yrs in the last 5 yrs. But vetassess has done assessment for only 2 jobs which is for period of 2 yrs and written that this is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. They ve not mentioned other 2 jobs at all in the assessment letter. Does that mean I cannot claim points for jobs not mentioned in assessment. I want to claim 5 points for 3 yrs of exp. I ve mentioned all 4 jobs in EOI and SA SS application. Waiting for SA SS result.
> 
> All inputs will be useful.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sahil772, it just my opinion, if I was in your case, I'd have checked with Vetassess why they haven't put all the experience you have. And if needed I will also ask for point test just to be in safe side. My experience with Vetassess staff's are extremely pleasant, they do take consider valid urgent issues & if you explain it properly I'm sure you will get point test result within few days (hopefully!!!) as all your papers are already with them. I'm saying it because if your CO decide he/she won't consider more than Vetassess result letter you can straight way produce this rather than again ask for time to get things from Vetassess. Again, it just my opinion (like to be on safe side rather pissed of myself later) Seniors might be more knowledgeable this issue so take their advice & decide what you should do.


----------



## sahil772

Thanx ejpaul, snarayan and tanbd for ur advice.

Is it general practise by VETASSESS wherein they assess only minimum exp what is required for positive assessment.


----------



## ausdreamzz

Just got confused... How many years of relevant workex is required to get +ve assessment if one's education is in highly relevant field to nominated occupation?


----------



## snarayan

ausdreamzz said:


> Just got confused... How many years of relevant workex is required to get +ve assessment if one's education is in highly relevant field to nominated occupation?


1 year if education is highly relevant. If education is not relevant, then depends on which group your occupation belongs to.


----------



## ausdreamzz

Thanks snarayan... So just to confirm 2223 would fall under group B and require 2 years work-ex in case education is not relevant...


----------



## Surfer127

ausdreamzz said:


> Just got confused... How many years of relevant workex is required to get +ve assessment if one's education is in highly relevant field to nominated occupation?


this should help you out

Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## ausdreamzz

Many thanks Surfer... Much appreciated....


----------



## chris5550

This is my first post in this forum after a lot of reading. Thanks to all for sharing loads of useful information. All my documents are ready and planning to kick start the assessment tomorrow.


----------



## snarayan

chris5550 said:


> This is my first post in this forum after a lot of reading. Thanks to all for sharing loads of useful information. All my documents are ready and planning to kick start the assessment tomorrow.


Hi chris, welcome to the forum!! 

Can you update your occupation code?


----------



## umeshinaz

sahil772 said:


> I ve received poistive result for vetassess. I ve given documents for 4 employment references that I ve done spanning 4.5 yrs in the last 5 yrs. But vetassess has done assessment for only 2 jobs which is for period of 2 yrs and written that this is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. They ve not mentioned other 2 jobs at all in the assessment letter. Does that mean I cannot claim points for jobs not mentioned in assessment. I want to claim 5 points for 3 yrs of exp. I ve mentioned all 4 jobs in EOI and SA SS application. Waiting for SA SS result.
> 
> All inputs will be useful.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

What I understand is that Vet only assess max of 2 jobs in the last 5 years...if there are more jobs then you need to get the point test advisory for additional jobs.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Umesh.


----------



## umeshinaz

*"In Progess Date"*



canchi_mohd said:


> My application was lodged with Vetasess on May 17th 2013, and it got completed on 26th July. Almost 9 weeks...


Hey Congrats,

I actually submitted a week after you....so was thinking if you can share...did ur employers received any reference check calls and when the status changed to "In Progress"...

Cheers,
Umesh.


----------



## Nasira

Nasira said:


> My app was completed on 2.Aug.13(Friday). I called them up today to know my result just refused to declare my result over the phone and also my consultant had mailed them with fax no but no response till now. Is there any other way to know my result quickly? Or do I need to wait until the post arrives? Any suggestions? Cant wait to know my result...


Please answer my above question and also would like to know usually how long takes to get the physical result?


----------



## laurinoz

umeshinaz said:


> Hi,
> 
> What I understand is that Vet only assess max of 2 jobs in the last 5 years...if there are more jobs then you need to get the point test advisory for additional jobs.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers,
> Umesh.


Just a quick correction, for future appliers.

Vetassess will assess all employment within the 5 years, no maximum. Although, it would be rare to have more than 3.
If one wants to have his/her experience between 5 and 10 years to be considered, then the Points Test Advisory Service comes into play.


----------



## laurinoz

Nasira said:


> Please answer my above question and also would like to know usually how long takes to get the physical result?


Hi Nasira,

Calling them is the best option. They always sent results by fax when asked. You should check that they have the correct number.
Vetassess will never disclose the results over the phone.

In regards to the hard copy, it depends which postage option you have chosen. Most people receive it after about a week.


----------



## roninquick

Nasira said:


> Please answer my above question and also would like to know usually how long takes to get the physical result?


you can ask them to fax ur result..though ur pic would not b clear in fax but u'll know the outcome..people have different experiences regarding post, i never received it, one freind got it in a weeks time, for another it took weeks...the best way is to have the results handpicked from vet office (if u have some friends in melbourne)

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## sahil772

laurinoz said:


> Just a quick correction, for future appliers.
> 
> Vetassess will assess all employment within the 5 years, no maximum. Although, it would be rare to have more than 3.
> If one wants to have his/her experience between 5 and 10 years to be considered, then the Points Test Advisory Service comes into play.


what i understand is that vet was getting positive result through 2 jobs, so they wont check more. As Laurinoz said, they dont do it more than 3 anyways and i think they will do 3rd only if that is required for making the result positive. 

In my case, that 2 yrs employment has already becum 2.5 yrs during the course of this processing coz I m still working in the same company. I only need another 6 months for claiming 5 points. I thnk for 6 months, DIAC can check any one of left 2 employment on their own to give points. Other 2 jobs were also in the same occupation or closely related occupation in the same unit group. 

Thanx


----------



## besthar

*Got the FAX Copy...*

Hi Guys after much delay I've gotten the fax copy of the assessment outcome ... Thought i'll share the excerpts from the same....

It states --- *'QUALIFICATION IS AT A HIGHLY RELEVANT FIELD OF STUDY'* And *"AT-LEAST 2 YEARS OF EMPLOYMENT IS ASSESSED AS HIGHLY RELEVANT TO THE NOMINATED OCCUPATION.*

SKILLS ASSESSMENT OUTCOME : *POSITIVE* 
*AND ASSESSED AS SUITABLE FOR MIGRATION*....... :clap2:


----------



## besthar

pharma_prem said:


> hi friends
> 
> Yesterday i send a mail to vetassess, in response they said my case is in final stage and they do not demand further document at this stage. moreover my status is also changed to in process.
> 
> Please let me know how many more days for me?
> 
> 
> pls pls now do not have more patience.


1 week from now ... expect some good news soon .


----------



## vaibhavi

I'm a maths and science teacher with about 10 years of teaching experience in India.
I'm looking forward to get assessed as a private tutor currently in the csol list with anzsco code 249299(private tutor and teachers nec). My concerns are that this skill is not well defined anywhere and I really don't know that whether my profile (maths and science) can be considered for a private tutor or not.

Thanks in advance
Vaibhavi


----------



## laurinoz

besthar said:


> Hi Guys after much delay I've gotten the fax copy of the assessment outcome ... Thought i'll share the excerpts from the same....
> 
> It states --- 'QUALIFICATION IS AT A HIGHLY RELEVANT FIELD OF STUDY' And "AT-LEAST 2 YEARS OF EMPLOYMENT IS ASSESSED AS HIGHLY RELEVANT TO THE NOMINATED OCCUPATION.
> 
> SKILLS ASSESSMENT OUTCOME : POSITIVE
> AND ASSESSED AS SUITABLE FOR MIGRATION....... :clap2:


Oh I cannot wait to read the same! You must feel on top of the world right now.
A big well done


----------



## besthar

laurinoz said:


> Oh I cannot wait to read the same! You must feel on top of the world right now.
> A big well done


Thanks again mate ... Yeah, to be honest--- *I wasn't in my senses last weekend* ...Am sure you and many others will make the cut in a few weeks from now ... and then its just mere processes and a matter of time for the Grant.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

besthar said:


> Thanks again mate ... Yeah, to be honest--- I wasn't in my senses last weekend ...Am sure you and many others will make the cut in a few weeks from now ... and then its just mere processes and a matter of time for the Grant.




Congrats brother


----------



## Nasira

pharma_prem said:


> hi
> 
> My boss did not get a email or phone call till now. its a good sign or bad?
> 
> i send my original experience certificate on the letter head.


Yeah no verification cal for my case.


----------



## Nasira

Thanks for reply. Now I'm following up my agent to get the result


----------



## Surfer127

Hi Guys !! My Status got changed to "In Progress" today. "Initial documents received. We will be in touch with you if any further information is required." - Its a good feeling


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

9 weeks is a good time :clap2:... this means that they have reached reviewing applications submitted towards the end of May (assuming they go in that order)... 

Good luck with IELTS results Canchi! 



canchi_mohd said:


> My application was lodged with Vetasess on May 17th 2013, and it got completed on 26th July. Almost 9 weeks...


----------



## canchi_mohd

Thanks Prashant. 

Looking forward for friday as results will publish on....


----------



## Surfer127

Pharma Prem - Good to know. 

Prashant - did your status change - In Progress too? or it changed long back?

Canchi_Mohd... Three more days.. including today.


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Pharma Prem - Good to know.
> 
> Prashant - did your status change - In Progress too? or it changed long back?
> 
> Canchi_Mohd... Three more days.. including today.


Guys...status changed to "in progress" exactly after 4 weeks from the date the docs were acknowledged by vetassess.

I really hope vetassess have rolled up their sleeves and have expedited the process.


----------



## sahil772

besthar said:


> Hi Guys after much delay I've gotten the fax copy of the assessment outcome ... Thought i'll share the excerpts from the same....
> 
> It states --- *'QUALIFICATION IS AT A HIGHLY RELEVANT FIELD OF STUDY'* And *"AT-LEAST 2 YEARS OF EMPLOYMENT IS ASSESSED AS HIGHLY RELEVANT TO THE NOMINATED OCCUPATION.*
> 
> SKILLS ASSESSMENT OUTCOME : *POSITIVE*
> *AND ASSESSED AS SUITABLE FOR MIGRATION*....... :clap2:


First of all, congratulations. 

I ve also got exactly same words written on outcome.U r also getting 2 yrs of work exp as highly relevant. If u can tell me how many yrs of job documents and how many jobs u ve showed to them. As u will also claiming points for may be 3 yrs or more work exp, so ve u taken point advisory letter or is it not required. 

In my case, they say 2 yrs of work exp as highly relevant. This is from 2 jobs but 2 yrs have becum 2.5 yrs in the course of assessment as still working in the current job. They ve not assessed my 3rd or 4th job. So to add 0.5 yrs exp, i dont think i shud go for point test advice. wht do u say.

thanx


----------



## besthar

sahil772 said:


> First of all, congratulations.
> 
> I ve also got exactly same words written on outcome.U r also getting 2 yrs of work exp as highly relevant. If u can tell me how many yrs of job documents and how many jobs u ve showed to them. As u will also claiming points for may be 3 yrs or more work exp, so ve u taken point advisory letter or is it not required.
> 
> In my case, they say 2 yrs of work exp as highly relevant. This is from 2 jobs but 2 yrs have becum 2.5 yrs in the course of assessment as still working in the current job. They ve not assessed my 3rd or 4th job. So to add 0.5 yrs exp, i dont think i shud go for point test advice. wht do u say.
> 
> thanx


I had submitted documents for 8 yrs... 4 prior employers.
Going for points test advice is your prerogative based on your confidence levels and the points that you intend to claim in your EoI...

Here's my scenario ... 

I am actually planning to eliminate points for my work ex... just to weed-out the processing delays, verification calls/mails etc ... 

It all depends on my IELTS score... if I score 7 across all modules, I will go with 5 points for work exp ...and if I can manage to get 8 overall, I will not claim any points in my EoI for my work exp...

Btw...congrats to you as well.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

The last status I know which is from the acknowledgement date is "Application and supporting documents have been received and currently being processed. I would be notified in case any further docs are required."

This however is accessible to my agent only, and not me as an individual. Till two weeks ago, there was no update on the status.

These are tough days for me 





Surfer127 said:


> Pharma Prem - Good to know.
> 
> Prashant - did your status change - In Progress too? or it changed long back?
> 
> Canchi_Mohd... Three more days.. including today.


----------



## besthar

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> The last status I know which is from the acknowledgement date is "Application and supporting documents have been received and currently being processed. I would be notified in case any further docs are required."
> 
> This however is accessible to my agent only, and not me as an individual. Till two weeks ago, there was no update on the status.
> 
> These are tough days for me


Prashant... this is strange...i've also opted for an agent... but he has given me all the login credentials and control over my online application ... infact I have also been able to communicate with vetsssess over phone/mails for all related queries, as he had listed my secondary email in the application. 

Talk to your agent ... I guess you should take control over your application to avoid dependence and communication delays.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

You are right Besther.. some agents do have that option.. this one however claims to be reviewing the applications via an agent gateway or something, and has used agency email ids for all communication.

I am hoping that this would not cause delays as my friend who referred me, did mention that these guys are on top of their cases mostly! But then you never know! I keep checking with him every 10 days... and am also following the progress of folks who submitted their applications around the same time as me! 



besthar said:


> Prashant... this is strange...i've also opted for an agent... but he has given me all the login credentials and control over my online application ... infact I have also been able to communicate with vetsssess over phone/mails for all related queries, as he had listed my secondary email in the application.
> 
> Talk to your agent ... I guess you should take control over your application to avoid dependence and communication delays.


----------



## snarayan

besthar said:


> Prashant... this is strange...i've also opted for an agent... but he has given me all the login credentials and control over my online application ... infact I have also been able to communicate with vetsssess over phone/mails for all related queries, as he had listed my secondary email in the application.
> 
> Talk to your agent ... I guess you should take control over your application to avoid dependence and communication delays.


The problem is, when agents lodge your file, they lodge it from a common Id thru which all applications are lodged. So they hesitate to give out those credentials as it gives you access to others information. My agent has contacted vetassess to create a personalised I'd for me for which I have got the login I'd and password today and I am able to view my status.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Besthar, Snarayan,

You guys also must have filled the forms for agent authorization right? Just checking!


----------



## besthar

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Besthar, Snarayan,
> 
> You guys also must have filled the forms for agent authorization right? Just checking!


Yes...I have filled the forms for agent authorization. And I had made it very clear in the beginning that I want complete access to my online application at all times.

Whenever, I've changed the password (if you guys recall the june end maintenance)....i've shared the same with my agent...


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

besthar said:


> Yes...I have filled the forms for agent authorization. And I had made it very clear in the beginning that I want complete access to my online application at all times.
> 
> Whenever, I've changed the password (if you guys recall the june end maintenance)....i've shared the same with my agent...


My bad on this action actually! I did not realize that I should have taken access to my online application status  guess wanted to stay away from refreshing the page every few hours in the hope of a changed status! 

Its a matter of a few more weeks I guess from here on! and maybe I should request for access in stage 2, if I am able to get a +ve response for the first!


----------



## ausdreamzz

So, how long is the wait from 'In progress' to 'Completed'..?


----------



## laurinoz

ausdreamzz said:


> So, how long is the wait from 'In progress' to 'Completed'..?


G'day Ausdreamzz,

You should count from the ackowledgment day, not when your status changed to "In Progress", as this differs from a person to another.
My status changed 2 weeks after they've aknowledged my docs. Others had it just right before the end.

Hope this helps


----------



## ausdreamzz

That ways.. I thought a quick 'in progress' could mean a quicker assessment process...


----------



## laurinoz

ausdreamzz said:


> That ways.. I thought a quick 'in progress' could mean a quicker assessment process...


I hoped the same... For about 10 minutes. Then another ExpatForum member killed my hopes lol.


----------



## ausdreamzz

.. Lol.. In that case, still a long wait of another eight weeks...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

ausdreamzz said:


> .. Lol.. In that case, still a long wait of another eight weeks...:fingerscrossed:


Yeah, I know how you feel right now.
Why don't you update your signature, so we can see the details of your journey?


----------



## snarayan

Laurinoz - 5 weeks completed for you and 4 weeks for me and Surfer!! we are almost half way thru


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Laurinoz - 5 weeks completed for you and 4 weeks for me and Surfer!! we are almost half way thru


Yes Snarayan, I am grateful to have you guys with me on this journey.
It will go down to 7 weeks of wait on Thursday, 8 for you and Surfer.

But I have the feeling that we will get our results together.


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Yes Snarayan, I am grateful to have you guys with me on this journey.
> It will go down to 7 weeks of wait on Thursday, 8 for you and Surfer.
> 
> But I have the feeling that we will get our results together.


I am just getting a feeling that we will have our results before we hit the 12th week...just a ray of hope looking at lot of people getting their results faster 

Hope for the best. It would be good if we get it before October 1st, so that we can create the EOI before WA releases the new criterias and list


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> I am just getting a feeling that we will have our results before we hit the 12th week...just a ray of hope looking at lot of people getting their results faster
> 
> Hope for the best. It would be good if we get it before October 1st, so that we can create the EOI before WA releases the new criterias and list


You are right.
I was hoping the 26th September. Of course, if we have it before, even better.


----------



## Nasira

pharma_prem said:


> NASIRA how much time it took in ur case from in process to complete.
> now do not have more patience


It took Just a day. On 1.8.13(thu) status changed from lodged to Inprogress and the very next day 2.8.13(fri) it was completed.


----------



## sahil772

besthar said:


> I had submitted documents for 8 yrs... 4 prior employers.
> Going for points test advice is your prerogative based on your confidence levels and the points that you intend to claim in your EoI...
> 
> Here's my scenario ...
> 
> I am actually planning to eliminate points for my work ex... just to weed-out the processing delays, verification calls/mails etc ...
> 
> It all depends on my IELTS score... if I score 7 across all modules, I will go with 5 points for work exp ...and if I can manage to get 8 overall, I will not claim any points in my EoI for my work exp...
> 
> Btw...congrats to you as well.


Thanx... I didnt think from this perspective. . I cud also do away with 5 points as I had total of 65 points. But now I ve submitted EOI and SA SS also. Does it give u advantage if u show more points than 60? And do DIAC verifiy with employers for all jobs claim that u make or they do for 1 or 2 which they select?


----------



## Nasira

besthar said:


> Hi Guys after much delay I've gotten the fax copy of the assessment outcome ... Thought i'll share the excerpts from the same....
> 
> How long took for u to get the fax copy of the result after your assessment completion? I'm waiting for the result but no response from them.


----------



## besthar

Usually they fax within 24 hrs. But for me it took over 2 days ... simply bcoz the fax machine wasn't working in my office ... 

Tuesday I spoke to a lady at Vet gave her an alternate fax number and she sent me the fax in about 5 minutes...


----------



## chris5550

snarayan said:


> Hi chris, welcome to the forum!!
> 
> Can you update your occupation code?


224711 is my occupation code.


----------



## Mcclaik

Well I have been reading this thread for a while and my phone call to VETASSESS today has prompted me to post. First off, my details: My docs were received by vetassess on 2 May 2013. I am applying for code 232611 which is an Urban and Regional Planner.

I had originally called vetassess on 25 July because that was 12 weeks. At the time I was told applications were taking 12-14 weeks so call back in two weeks.

I called today and was told that my application has not yet been assigned to anyone. The person who answered said that she would see if they could get my application moving, but then also tried to tell me that it had just reached 12 weeks on 2 August, when that was actually over 13 weeks. Overall I felt that the person I spoke to really didn't care at all about the fact that they are taking so long or that they hadn't even started on my application yet despite it being 14 weeks already.

Is this similar to what everyone else is experiencing when they call?


----------



## FABIO26

Mcclaik said:


> Well I have been reading this thread for a while and my phone call to VETASSESS today has prompted me to post. First off, my details: My docs were received by vetassess on 2 May 2013. I am applying for code 232611 which is an Urban and Regional Planner.
> 
> I had originally called vetassess on 25 July because that was 12 weeks. At the time I was told applications were taking 12-14 weeks so call back in two weeks.
> 
> I called today and was told that my application has not yet been assigned to anyone. The person who answered said that she would see if they could get my application moving, but then also tried to tell me that it had just reached 12 weeks on 2 August, when that was actually over 13 weeks. Overall I felt that the person I spoke to really didn't care at all about the fact that they are taking so long or that they hadn't even started on my application yet despite it being 14 weeks already.
> 
> Is this similar to what everyone else is experiencing when they call?


Hi Mcclaik My application is close to 15 + weeks ...as per conversation I have had with them is that ''it is still in process''...the similar feeling of them not having any interest to complete is there ... more so it feels like a lottery system where some get it quick while for some there is no actual timeline set... .... Since I have no other option I have left it to them now for whensoever they have the need to reply to my application. All the same wishing you best of luck on your application.


----------



## cynthiaus

Mcclaik said:


> Well I have been reading this thread for a while and my phone call to VETASSESS today has prompted me to post. First off, my details: My docs were received by vetassess on 2 May 2013. I am applying for code 232611 which is an Urban and Regional Planner.
> 
> I had originally called vetassess on 25 July because that was 12 weeks. At the time I was told applications were taking 12-14 weeks so call back in two weeks.
> 
> I called today and was told that my application has not yet been assigned to anyone. The person who answered said that she would see if they could get my application moving, but then also tried to tell me that it had just reached 12 weeks on 2 August, when that was actually over 13 weeks. Overall I felt that the person I spoke to really didn't care at all about the fact that they are taking so long or that they hadn't even started on my application yet despite it being 14 weeks already.
> 
> Is this similar to what everyone else is experiencing when they call?


I have been thinking, what if you call then when it is less than 12 weeks, just to check where they are at. I knew people received positive result in less than 10 weeks. They were using the agent's help. I supposed the agents somehow pushed it, by, say, calling them constantly. From what I have been reading here, I have the feeling that VET needs the applicants to remind them in most cases. 
Also from my own experience. My friend and I send out our documents almost around the same time. She received the acknowledge letter 9 days after DHL said her documents were signed off. While I contacted them right after my carrier said my docs were signed off, and I received the acknowledge letter the next business day.


----------



## harneek

*Flagged occupations - DIAC*

:director:

AWPA has flagged a number of occupations which were borderline in terms of their inclusion on the SOL. These occupations (PDF 16KB) | (RTF 35KB) may be removed in future years subject to monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of specific need. 

Flagged Occupations


----------



## Surfer127

harneek said:


> :director:
> 
> AWPA has flagged a number of occupations which were borderline in terms of their inclusion on the SOL. These occupations (PDF 16KB) | (RTF 35KB) may be removed in future years subject to monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of specific need.
> 
> Flagged Occupations


Thanks Harneek for the info. & I am glad that my occupation code isnt there in list. Those ppl who has their occupation code in list.. Act FAST..


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Thanks Harneek for the info. & I am glad that my occupation code isnt there in list. Those ppl who has their occupation code in list.. Act FAST..


Surfer, FIrstly your occupation is part of the CSOL and not part of the SOL to be flagged. So nothing to worry on that front

Secondly, this is an old list which I had seen in Jan 2013 and it was being reviewed whether it should be included in the SOL in Jul 2013. Most of the occupations are listed in the current SOL. So people have time until Jul 2014 to cross the border.


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> Surfer, FIrstly your occupation is part of the CSOL and not part of the SOL to be flagged. So nothing to worry on that front
> 
> Secondly, this is an old list which I had seen in Jan 2013 and it was being reviewed whether it should be included in the SOL in Jul 2013. Most of the occupations are listed in the current SOL. So people have time until Jul 2014 to cross the border.


Be it SOL or CSOL..I dont want my occupation code to be in any review list.:roll:


----------



## harneek

snarayan said:


> Surfer, FIrstly your occupation is part of the CSOL and not part of the SOL to be flagged. So nothing to worry on that front
> 
> Secondly, this is an old list which I had seen in Jan 2013 and it was being reviewed whether it should be included in the SOL in Jul 2013. Most of the occupations are listed in the current SOL. So people have time until Jul 2014 to cross the border.


snarayan agree with you but ACT already declare they will not sponsor 6 occupations. It is in the ACT official site.


----------



## snarayan

Yeah but that's not to do with these flagged occupation list. It is because of the number of applications lodged for those 6 occupations. They were way higher than others in the list. Hence diac and the states had to bring a balance.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## mora123

Hello Friends,

Anyone in this forum applied under Civil Engineer occupation from India. Need some information regarding the documents we need to applying for VETASSESS. Can we apply for assessment before IELTS or after it. Any early reply please.

Thanks


----------



## tanbd

Mcclaik said:


> Well I have been reading this thread for a while and my phone call to VETASSESS today has prompted me to post. First off, my details: My docs were received by vetassess on 2 May 2013. I am applying for code 232611 which is an Urban and Regional Planner.
> 
> I had originally called vetassess on 25 July because that was 12 weeks. At the time I was told applications were taking 12-14 weeks so call back in two weeks.
> 
> I called today and was told that my application has not yet been assigned to anyone. The person who answered said that she would see if they could get my application moving, but then also tried to tell me that it had just reached 12 weeks on 2 August, when that was actually over 13 weeks. Overall I felt that the person I spoke to really didn't care at all about the fact that they are taking so long or that they hadn't even started on my application yet despite it being 14 weeks already.
> 
> Is this similar to what everyone else is experiencing when they call?


Hi Mcclaik, sorry to hear your story. In contrast of your story, I actually have really pleasant experience with Vetassess stuff whenever I've communicated with them whether its email or phone. I personally find them really helpful & friendly. And if you can provide genuine valid reason, they understand the situation and do consider (my mate made a serious mistake in her application and they even modified it after she applied for modification with reason). In my case, I always email them first explaining the enquiries/problem first and give them a call day after if I haven't get any feedback. I find in that way, they probably already have some idea about your enquire or you can always refer to your email. It worked for me... Anyway, best wishes with your application.


----------



## Surfer127

mora123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Anyone in this forum applied under Civil Engineer occupation from India. Need some information regarding the documents we need to applying for VETASSESS. Can we apply for assessment before IELTS or after it. Any early reply please.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mora

You dont need IELTS to Apply for VETASSESS, but you will need it before you lodge your EOI - to claim points. IELTS and VETASESS have no relation and are independent activity.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

*querry*

Hi...

I am new to this forum and need immediate help ....

I have applied foe assessment to vetassess...my application was logged on 28/06/2013 and current status is progress....

I have 2 queries... 

My DOB IS 01-Mar-1981...how many points i will get for my age this year.

I have completed my Hotel Management in 2003 and started working from aug, 2003 but i received my certificate in 2005 and date mentioned in my certificate is 2005.
Since when they will consider my post grad. experience?

My IELTS score is L-8.5, R-7, W-6.5, S-6.5

My worry is i need either 15 points for my age or 15 points for my work exp. then only i score 60.

Please reply if some one gone through similar experience.


----------



## mora123

Hi surfer,
Thanks for your reply, then what are documents we need to apply for VETASSESS. Thus they will be any direct approach with our employer. Is it better to apply through ONLINE or POST. I am thinking to apply by myself not with agency which is better to go.

mora


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

harneek said:


> :director:
> 
> AWPA has flagged a number of occupations which were borderline in terms of their inclusion on the SOL. These occupations (PDF 16KB) | (RTF 35KB) may be removed in future years subject to monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of specific need.
> 
> Flagged Occupations


I had almost applied for an ICT Business Analyst role before I decided otherwise! Phew!


----------



## Eyadshe

Hi everyone,
I'm willing to assess my skill through vetassess. I have finished online form and reached to the final step which is the payment page. In this page there is an option called "Points Test Advisory Letter for DIAC" which I didn't understand what is it for, would anybody clarify this for me please.


----------



## Jullz

Eyadshe said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm willing to assess my skill through vetassess. I have finished online form and reached to the final step which is the payment page. In this page there is an option called "Points Test Advisory Letter for DIAC" which I didn't understand what is it for, would anybody clarify this for me please.


VETASSESS offers an optional assessment option to receive an advisory letter for DIAC regarding your point's eligibility for migration (for qualifications and employment). You must provide sufficient relevant evidence to support your claims of qualifications and employment.

Applicants who are applying for a GSM visa may also wish to apply for an Advisory Letter to DIAC for Points Test purposes. You can submit this advisory letter, along with your positive Skills Assessment to DIAC when you apply for a GSM visa. Points Test Advice is provided in addition to and not in place of the Skills Assessment.

The advice is an opinion of:

- the comparative educational level of your qualifications against the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF)
- your employment which has been undertaken in the nominated or closely related occupation in the 10 years before your application to VETASSESS.

The Points Test Advice is an opinion only, and will be taken into consideration by DIAC when assessing your eligibility for points. The Points Test Advice provided by VETASSESS is not binding on DIAC and DIAC may undertake further investigations to verify the qualification and employment claims made.

A successful Skills Assessment from VETASSESS is not a guarantee that you will meet the Points Test requirements. Also note that Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) visa or Employer Nomination Scheme visa applicants do not require a Points Test Advice from VETASSESS.


----------



## Surfer127

mora123 said:


> Hi surfer,
> Thanks for your reply, then what are documents we need to apply for VETASSESS. Thus they will be any direct approach with our employer. Is it better to apply through ONLINE or POST. I am thinking to apply by myself not with agency which is better to go.
> 
> mora


Read Previous post .. and there is an exhaustive list attached to this thread.. which will give you the idea...what documents you require.. also that list is exhaustive so just gather what you have and check vetassess site that what you must submit. 


You can apply online - but you need to send all docs by post. Online is cheaper, better, faster..


----------



## Nasira

pharma_prem said:


> my case is still in process.
> they changed my status only when i sent them 2 emails at a interval of one week.
> 
> they are really lazy persons. i do not understand that why they take 3 months, i think its a matter of 15 day if they have some doubt in that case they must make enquiry and take time.
> when they do not have to make queries then they must do it in 15 days.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


I really don't know on what basis they take the cases forward. Some people received the result within the specified time. You can wait some more time and see what happens. I was expecting that my case will be addressed on or after 12th week but see I got it earlier. Now I'm waiting for my outcome. Some or the other way people have to wait after applying vetasses.


----------



## chris5550

Nasira said:


> I really don't know on what basis they take the cases forward. Some people received the result within the specified time. You can wait some more time and see what happens. I was expecting that my case will be addressed on or after 12th week but see I got it earlier. Now I'm waiting for my outcome. Some or the other way people have to wait after applying vetasses.


Rightly said Was able to submit my application yesterday:fingerscrossed: A long way to go.


----------



## Mkgrover

Hi all,


Finally got my vetassess positive result..super happy..thank u all for the support n positivity given.. A sign of relief. Now waiting for 31st aug for ACT occupation updated list.. Keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## besthar

Mkgrover said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Finally got my vetassess positive result..super happy..thank u all for the support n positivity given.. A sign of relief. Now waiting for 31st aug for ACT occupation updated list.. Keeping my fingers crossed..


Congrats ... Good luck .


----------



## Jullz

Seriously??? Again?

_News just coming in that there will be an increase in many visa application charges as of the 1st September 2013!
As an example the Skilled Independent basic charge will increase from $3060 to $3520. 

Primary Applicant $3,520
Secondary Applicant >18 $1,760
Secondary Applicant <18 $880_

Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013


----------



## Nasira

Mkgrover said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Finally got my vetassess positive result..super happy..thank u all for the support n positivity given.. A sign of relief. Now waiting for 31st aug for ACT occupation updated list.. Keeping my fingers crossed..


Congrats. Great news. How did u get your result? Thru post or fax? If so how long took to reach u?


----------



## Nasira

Jullz said:


> Seriously??? Again?
> 
> _News just coming in that there will be an increase in many visa application charges as of the 1st September 2013!
> As an example the Skilled Independent basic charge will increase from $3060 to $3520.
> 
> Primary Applicant $3,520
> Secondary Applicant >18 $1,760
> Secondary Applicant <18 $880_
> 
> Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013


Oh pls not again. Why these people just keep on hiking the charges? Very bad.


----------



## tanbd

pharma_prem said:


> how can i know that what is my is my result positive or negative?


Give them a call/email asking to send your result letter by fax else you have to wait for the post as they won't inform you, your result on phone or by email.


----------



## Nasira

pharma_prem said:


> how can i know that what is my is my result positive or negative?


Wait for the post to arrive or call them and tell them to fax it. Are u applying thru consultant?


----------



## Jullz

Nasira said:


> Oh pls not again. Why these people just keep on hiking the charges? Very bad.



If they continue to increase fees every 2 months it's a disaster 
A family of 2 had to pay 3,060 AUD until July 2013, now it's 4,600 AUD, and begining with September will be 5,300 AUD. If you have also 2 children........I don't want to do the calculation...:| 

What if we all sign the DIAC Fee Increases Petition 

https://www.acacia-au.com/DIAC_fee_increases_petition_2013.php


----------



## tanbd

Jullz said:


> Seriously??? Again?
> 
> _News just coming in that there will be an increase in many visa application charges as of the 1st September 2013!
> As an example the Skilled Independent basic charge will increase from $3060 to $3520.
> 
> Primary Applicant $3,520
> Secondary Applicant >18 $1,760
> Secondary Applicant <18 $880_
> 
> Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013


Come on....... Another $500 rise, they are milking us like cash cows


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Jullz said:


> Seriously??? Again?
> 
> _News just coming in that there will be an increase in many visa application charges as of the 1st September 2013!
> As an example the Skilled Independent basic charge will increase from $3060 to $3520.
> 
> Primary Applicant $3,520
> Secondary Applicant >18 $1,760
> Secondary Applicant <18 $880_
> 
> Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013


I also read on a few websites that the fee was expected to be increased by 15% on 1st of September 2013. 

Unfortunate... some of us must have worked hard to set aside all the fees and charges, and increase in the fees twice within a few months just does not seem right!


----------



## laurinoz

Mkgrover said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Finally got my vetassess positive result..super happy..thank u all for the support n positivity given.. A sign of relief. Now waiting for 31st aug for ACT occupation updated list.. Keeping my fingers crossed..


I knew it! I am so happy for you mate
Congrats


----------



## Jullz

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I also read on a few websites that the fee was expected to be increased by 15% on 1st of September 2013.
> 
> Unfortunate... some of us must have worked hard to set aside all the fees and charges, and increase in the fees twice within a few months just does not seem right!


How cool is that? )
_
If you are in the UK, factoring in the fall in the A$ against the GBP, for a general skilled visa application:

* In April: $3,060 at £1 = A$1.45 => £2,110

* In September: $3,520 at (assumed) £1 = A$1.70 => £2,070

Maybe not so bad, after all?_ by Alan Collett

Not that bad if you don't have any dependants on the app. But if you do have...:|


----------



## Nasira

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I also read on a few websites that the fee was expected to be increased by 15% on 1st of September 2013.
> 
> Unfortunate... some of us must have worked hard to set aside all the fees and charges, and increase in the fees twice within a few months just does not seem right!


Yes. Is this the end of the hike or more to come in future only god knows.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Jullz said:


> How cool is that? )
> _
> If you are in the UK, factoring in the fall in the A$ against the GBP, for a general skilled visa application:
> 
> * In April: $3,060 at £1 = A$1.45 => £2,110
> 
> * In September: $3,520 at (assumed) £1 = A$1.70 => £2,070
> 
> Maybe not so bad, after all?_ by Alan Collett
> 
> Not that bad if you don't have any dependants on the app. But if you do have...:|


With the INR getting weaker against $s, its getting worse for folks who are applying from India... and in cases like mine, who are going to be applying with wife and a baby... its all the more difficult! There is little that we can do about it though!


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> How cool is that? )
> _
> If you are in the UK, factoring in the fall in the A$ against the GBP, for a general skilled visa application:
> 
> * In April: $3,060 at £1 = A$1.45 => £2,110
> 
> * In September: $3,520 at (assumed) £1 = A$1.70 => £2,070
> 
> Maybe not so bad, after all?_ by Alan Collett
> 
> Not that bad if you don't have any dependants on the app. But if you do have...:|


Should I consider myself lucky then? 
But still, it is not a light increase, 500 AUD can be massive for some. As we say in my country: "they don't use the back of the spoon" = meaning: they use the front to take as much as they can.


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Should I consider myself lucky then?
> But still, it is not a light increase, 500 AUD can be massive for some. As we say in my country: "they don't use the back of the spoon" = meaning: they use the front to take as much as they can.


It's a massive increase for everyone. 
Only that some of us can take advantages from the parity of AUD and their local currency. Like UK residents  
Not my case though


----------



## laurinoz

And they've already planned to keep on increasing year on year.
The quicker the better.
I think they are really pushy. 
I thought it was called "skilled migration", not "$$$ migration"


----------



## cynthiaus

Hello mates my status just changed from lodged to In Progress. My docs were acknowledged on 30th July. And since then, the status had always been Lodged. 
What does this mean? Are they beginning to look at my profile?
I have been reading from this forum that folks get an in progress status shortly before it is completed. I am confused then....


----------



## laurinoz

cynthiaus said:


> Hello mates my status just changed from lodged to In Progress. My docs were acknowledged on 30th July. And since then, the status had always been Lodged.
> What does this mean? Are they beginning to look at my profile?
> I have been reading from this forum that folks get an in progress status shortly before it is completed. I am confused then....


Hi Cynthiaus, 

If you read previous posts, it happened to others, me included.


----------



## cynthiaus

Thanks mate. So you had your stauts changed in 2 weeks too. But have it changed again ever since?


----------



## snarayan

pharma_prem said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> ANZSCO code 242111 (university lecturer)
> 
> i got my assessment result today and its positive and is highly relevant as per vetassess.
> 
> 
> But i am confused.
> 
> 1. They did not assess my Master degree and did not mention about it in the out come..
> 2. They only assess my current experience that is from 07/2009 - 04/2013 but did not assess my previous experience from 04/2008-07/2013. they even talk about my previous experience.
> 
> i need 10 points from my experience (5 years exp).
> 
> i want to know how much point i can claim as per assessment result?
> 
> please help me friends and clarify it to me
> 
> with due regards
> 
> Pharma_prem


As your previous experience dates back to more than 5 years, they havent assessed the same. 

As long as you are confident that the experience is in the related field, please go ahead and claim points. DIAC does its own checks and verification. 

With regards to your education is concerned, what have they assessed? If they have assessed your bachelors degree, then you are fine to claim 15 points. The reason is because bachelors and masters yield you the same number of points. 

btw What bachelors degree was it?

Also, how can your experiences overlap, or is it a typo?


----------



## tanbd

pharma_prem said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> ANZSCO code 242111 (university lecturer)
> 
> i got my assessment result today and its positive and is highly relevant as per vetassess.
> 
> 
> But i am confused.
> 
> 1. They did not assess my Master degree and did not mention about it in the out come..
> 2. They only assess my current experience that is from 07/2009 - 04/2013 but did not assess my previous experience from 04/2008-07/2013. they even talk about my previous experience.
> 
> i need 10 points from my experience (5 years exp).
> 
> i want to know how much point i can claim as per assessment result?
> 
> please help me friends and clarify it to me
> 
> with due regards
> 
> Pharma_prem


 Hi,
Regarding ur questions, as long as Vetassess assess ur bachelor/master degree equivalent to Aussie Bachelor degree you are fine for immigration purpose as ur master degree won't add more points. 2ndly, vetassess only assess the minimum job requirement for the nominated occupation. The best option in my opinion, is to get point test advisory letter which will include all your experience. Also read previous posts on page 209, a very detail answer was provided by Jullz


----------



## laurinoz

cynthiaus said:


> Thanks mate. So you had your stauts changed in 2 weeks too. But have it changed again ever since?


It is still showing "in progress".
The next expected change will be, from what I gathered from other timelines, very close to due date, at the end. I am guessing in 6 weeks in my case.


----------



## ut0410

Its just been a lil ova 2weeks for me .... for the documents to Vetassess and its already gruelling


----------



## Nasira

Finally got my result today after constant follow up for a week. Yes it's **POSITIVE**.


----------



## Surfer127

Nasira said:


> Finally got my result today after constant follow up for a week. Yes it's **POSITIVE**.


We told you... Its Gonna be positive.. Congratualtions..!!:whoo:


----------



## Surfer127

Dear Pharma_Prem

I saw this query in i guess multiple threads and i thik laurin has replied to you. 

You dont required your masters to be assessed.

They assess only the workex required for a positive outcome. as you are assessed positive you can claim points in EOI as per your need - you dont require that proof in EOI, but you may need to prove that later to CO. 


if you want to claim points for more than 5 years.. i would suggest you to go for PTA. 

Also you dont require PTA as of today - you may go ahead with your process and PTA you can submit with the CO stage to prove your points. 

CO may ask or may not ask for PTA. Hope this helps!



pharma_prem said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> ANZSCO code 242111 (university lecturer)
> 
> graduate degree: B.pharmacy (highly relevant as per vetassess assessment)
> Masters degree : they did not assessed
> i got my assessment result today and its positive and is highly relevant as per vetassess.
> 
> 
> But i am confused.
> 
> 1. They did not assess my Master degree and did not mention about it in the out come..
> 2. They only assess my current experience that is from 20/07/2009 - 04/2013 but did not assess my previous experience from 01/04/2008-15/07/2009, they even talk about my previous experience. they said they only assess my current exp.
> 
> i need 10 points from my experience (5 years exp).
> 
> i want to know how much point i can claim as per assessment result?
> 
> please help me friends and clarify it to me
> Should i go vetassess advisory for experience only
> with due regards
> 
> Pharma_prem


----------



## Nasira

Surfer127 said:


> We told you... Its Gonna be positive.. Congratualtions..!!:whoo:


Ya thanks a lot


----------



## snarayan

Hey Laurinoz, 

I guess, today is your day for the IELTS results???


----------



## Surfer127

pharma_prem said:


> i want points for my exp. for this which fee is applicable to me.
> As per my understanding its 80 dollars for me as i want my exp to be assessed only.
> 
> pls guide and how to apply for it and how long it will take to assess my exp. should i have to send all my document to them or not?


Well it takes 8 to 10 weeks, I think you dont need to send your documents again but check with Vetassass site - also you can apply online if you have your login

Fees for you would be AUD 80


----------



## Surfer127

Surfer127 said:


> Well it takes 8 to 10 weeks, I think you dont need to send your documents again but check with Vetassass site - also you can apply online if you have your login
> 
> Fees for you would be AUD 80


refer : Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS 

this has all three answers for you.


----------



## Surfer127

snarayan said:


> Hey Laurinoz,
> 
> I guess, today is your day for the IELTS results???


So Good news coming in today i guess


----------



## chris5550

Mkgrover said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Finally got my vetassess positive result..super happy..thank u all for the support n positivity given.. A sign of relief. Now waiting for 31st aug for ACT occupation updated list.. Keeping my fingers crossed..


Congrats Buddy!


----------



## besthar

Nasira said:


> Finally got my result today after constant follow up for a week. Yes it's **POSITIVE**.


Hey Congrats ... good news indeed.

Sorry guys ... its been 24 hrs, am cut off from human civilization ...


----------



## Surfer127

besthar said:


> Hey Congrats ... good news indeed.
> 
> Sorry guys ... its been 24 hrs, am cut off from human civilization ...



No worries .. will update you


----------



## laurinoz

Well, I'll wait for the hard copy. I don't remember my candidate number, and I don't want to be depressed for the week-end, so I'll sit nicely until the results make their way to my mailbox


----------



## laurinoz

ut0410 said:


> Its just been a lil ova 2weeks for me .... for the documents to Vetassess and its already gruelling


Mate, we so understand how you're feeling! It is tough for sure. We support you


----------



## laurinoz

Nasira said:


> Finally got my result today after constant follow up for a week. Yes it's **POSITIVE**.


And another glass of Champ this week-end!! Congrats to you Nasira


----------



## Mkgrover

age: 34
IELTs: 7 in each band
qualification: Bachelor of business administration which is in highly relevant field of study & the qualification is at required level
employment assessed: 1.6 yrs is highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the 5 years before the date of applying for assessment

based on the above my score comes to 55.....although i have 5 years of experience in the relevant field of work, vetassess only considered 1.6 yrs of my experience as relevant.
can i write to the vetassess asking for clarification............

my work experience is as follows: regional marketing & business development from aug 2007 to feb 2011 company 1

vp marketing & business development from feb 2011 to sep 2012 company 2
regional franchising sales head : nov 2012 till date company 3

i had applied for marketing specialist.....only company 2 was considered as relevant.confused..can anyone guide on this


----------



## snarayan

Mkgrover said:


> age: 34
> IELTs: 7 in each band
> qualification: Bachelor of business administration which is in highly relevant field of study & the qualification is at required level
> employment assessed: 1.6 yrs is highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the 5 years before the date of applying for assessment
> 
> based on the above my score comes to 55.....although i have 5 years of experience in the relevant field of work, vetassess only considered 1.6 yrs of my experience as relevant.
> can i write to the vetassess asking for clarification............
> 
> my work experience is as follows: regional marketing & business development from aug 2007 to feb 2011 company 1
> 
> vp marketing & business development from feb 2011 to sep 2012 company 2
> regional franchising sales head : nov 2012 till date company 3
> 
> i had applied for marketing specialist.....only company 2 was considered as relevant.confused..can anyone guide on this


Hi MKgrover, 

This question has been answered several times in this thread. 
VETASSESS will only assess the minimum experience required to get a positive outcome. In your case only 1 year is required to get a positive outcome as you have a relevant qualification. 

YOu can confidently go ahead and claim points for 5 years of experience if they are after you have completed your BBA because thats when VETASSESS considers you to have become skilled. DIAC will do its own checks and verification. 

PLease go ahead and submit your EOI and in the meantime also apply for a Points test advisory (only if required and if you are not confident DIAC will consider your experience), so that by the time you are invited to apply for your visa, all your experience is assessed as skilled by VETASSESS. 

But if you are confident that all your experience is relevant, no need to get an opinion from VETASSESS and you can directly go ahead and claim points for the 5 years of experience. 

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## laurinoz

My Saturday Morning Statement: Viva Australia!

Good morning expats. Hope you'll all enjoy a satisfying week-end, thinking of the magic land called Oz. And if you can't, don't you worry, put Finding Nemo on TV, and it'll brighten up your day.


----------



## ut0410

I have been reading sumwhr that ppl are waiting for the state occupation list to refresh in september, i simply cant find the thread again  ..... currently my occupation falls only under SA SS, are there options in the later months for it to feature in other states.


----------



## Nasira

laurinoz said:


> And another glass of Champ this week-end!! Congrats to you Nasira


Thanks. Now waiting to take the next step.long way to go.... Oh god DIAC should not revise the visa price again.....


----------



## Mkgrover

snarayan said:


> Hi MKgrover,
> 
> This question has been answered several times in this thread.
> VETASSESS will only assess the minimum experience required to get a positive outcome. In your case only 1 year is required to get a positive outcome as you have a relevant qualification.
> 
> YOu can confidently go ahead and claim points for 5 years of experience if they are after you have completed your BBA because thats when VETASSESS considers you to have become skilled. DIAC will do its own checks and verification.
> 
> PLease go ahead and submit your EOI and in the meantime also apply for a Points test advisory (only if required and if you are not confident DIAC will consider your experience), so that by the time you are invited to apply for your visa, all your experience is assessed as skilled by VETASSESS.
> 
> But if you are confident that all your experience is relevant, no need to get an opinion from VETASSESS and you can directly go ahead and claim points for the 5 years of experience.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


Thank you snarayan,

This surely helps.. Just needed to know a few more things. Since i have already received my assessment, can i apply for points test advise and is there any fee involved and also how long does it take for the result..


----------



## snarayan

ut0410 said:


> I have been reading sumwhr that ppl are waiting for the state occupation list to refresh in september, i simply cant find the thread again  ..... currently my occupation falls only under SA SS, are there options in the later months for it to feature in other states.


HI UT0410, ACT is due to release its list on August 31st
WA is due to publish a new list on Oct 1st. 

No one can predict if a particular occupation will be added to the new list or not. However as far as I know, there will not be a huge change to the current list. (This is just an assumption based on other state lists which did not have significant changes). 

So for now, be satisfied that your occupation features on SA list and prepare your application accordingly.


----------



## umeshinaz

*"Points for IELTS"*

Hi Guys,

My IELTS score is L-8.5,R-9,S-7.5,W-6.5.

As per above I meet the NSW IELTS requirement for my job code...but was thinking will I be able to get any points on SkillSelect....though my understanding is NO....I would be happy to apprise myself if there is any misunderstanding on my part....cheers...


----------



## Jullz

umeshinaz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My IELTS score is L-8.5,R-9,S-7.5,W-6.5.
> 
> As per above I meet the NSW IELTS requirement for my job code...but was thinking will I be able to get any points on SkillSelect....though my understanding is NO....I would be happy to apprise myself if there is any misunderstanding on my part....cheers...


Unfortunately, to claim points for the IELTS you need minimum 7 on each section.


----------



## Jullz

pharma_prem said:


> hey friends
> today i submitted EOI.
> i am going for 190 visa and do not have state sponsorship till now.
> i claim point for exp = 10
> age = 30
> qualification = 15
> total = 55
> 
> but in eoi it shows 60 points instead of 55.
> 
> Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) 11/08/2013
> The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points
> 
> 
> what should i do? suspend it or withdraw it.
> please guide me.
> 
> thanx


Pharma_prem, it's not necessary to post the same question on more than 1 thread. 
I answered you on the EOI submitted club.


----------



## snarayan

Mkgrover said:


> Thank you snarayan,
> 
> This surely helps.. Just needed to know a few more things. Since i have already received my assessment, can i apply for points test advise and is there any fee involved and also how long does it take for the result..


Yes, There is a fee and itdepends on the number of employments for which you need a PTA. Not sure of the timelines, but I wouldn't have any hopes getting it faster. Better give them a call and check on the timelines. 

Check the below link to find all the information you need:
Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## vipul_batra

*completed*

Hi guys,
I was just browsing and by chance thought about checking the status of my assessment and to my surprise it says "COMPLETED" . What to do now ? How will I know ?
IELTS: R 9 W7 S7 L8 , Docs Acknowledged : 3-5-2013, Status, completed : 11/8/13:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vipul_batra

Jullz said:


> Unfortunately, to claim points for the IELTS you need minimum 7 on each section.


Hi 
How much points can i claim? IELTS: R 9 W7 S7 L8 overall 8


----------



## laurinoz

vipul_batra said:


> Hi guys,
> I was just browsing and by chance thought about checking the status of my assessment and to my surprise it says "COMPLETED" . What to do now ? How will I know ?
> IELTS: R 9 W7 S7 L8 , Docs Acknowledged : 3-5-2013, Status, completed : 11/8/13:fingerscrossed:


Wow, you might have had that status since Thursday-Friday; when is the last time you checked?

You now have to wait until Monday. You'll then need to call Vetassess and ask them to fax you a copy of the results, as they will not be entitled to give them over the phone. Your hard copy is on its way too.

IELTS: you have 10 points from it buddy


----------



## vipul_batra

laurinoz said:


> Wow, you might have had that status since Thursday-Friday; when is the last time you checked?
> 
> You now have to wait until Monday. You'll then need to call Vetassess and ask them to fax you a copy of the results, as they will not be entitled to give them over the phone. Your hard copy is on its way too.
> 
> IELTS: you have 10 points from it buddy


Nope I am sure I checked it yesterday evening. 10 points ? overall is 8


----------



## vipul_batra

laurinoz said:


> Wow, you might have had that status since Thursday-Friday; when is the last time you checked?
> 
> You now have to wait until Monday. You'll then need to call Vetassess and ask them to fax you a copy of the results, as they will not be entitled to give them over the phone. Your hard copy is on its way too.
> 
> IELTS: you have 10 points from it buddy


 Do u also happen to have 10 points since i can see ur score is 8 too.


----------



## laurinoz

vipul_batra said:


> Nope I am sure I checked it yesterday evening. 10 points ? overall is 8


Well, vetassess working on a Saturday would surprise me. But hey, maybe they do!

Overall does not count. They calculate the points by band only.

Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-190/

I have 10 points as well


----------



## Jullz

pharma_prem said:


> i want to go for PTA of my experience only.
> please tell me how to go for it online?
> whether i have to create a new application and submit new document or just to pay fee.


Pharma_prem, all the answers for the questions you have are on the vetassess website.

Take a look here

Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

then, at point 2:

Applicants with a Skills Assessment in progress with VETASSESS, click here

Applicants who have a pending Skills Assessment (including a post-485 Skills Assessment) with VETASSESS may now require an advice from VETASSESS to give to DIAC for Points Test purposes for the same nominated occupation. These applicants can apply to VETASSESS for the optional advisory letter by completing the SRG35 Application for VETASSESS Advisory Letter for Points Test Purposes (VETASSESS occupations)


Advisory Letter for DIAC to consider a claim for points in the GSM Points Test Applying outside Australia (GST exclusive)

1 to 2 employment positions over the last 10 years
AUD $80.00

3 to 4 employment positions over the last 10 years
AUD $150.00

5 or more employment positions over the last 10 years
AUD $300.00


----------



## ut0410

laurinoz said:


> Well, vetassess working on a Saturday would surprise me. But hey, maybe they do!
> 
> Overall does not count. They calculate the points by band only.
> 
> Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa
> 
> Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> 
> I have 10 points as well





Just wanted to confirm why would you score a 10 when your overall is 8 - as per immi should be 20 points - right?!


----------



## besthar

ut0410 said:


> Just wanted to confirm why would you score a 10 when your overall is 8 - as per immi should be 20 points - right?!



UT...*IELTS Test result should demonstrate you have a band score of at least 8 or 7 on each of the four components of speaking, reading, listening and writing - to obtain 20 or 10 points respectively to prove your English ability.

For example .... you score 9 in R/W/L and you score 6 in Speaking .... you get zero points for your english ability.....as simple and painful as that.

The overall score is just an average of how you fared in test overall.


----------



## kulwantgill

document acknowledged 2nd may 
in process from 2nd august. till date
still waiting :-(


----------



## Surfer127

Hi Kulwant - Did you call them?


----------



## Surfer127

Those who called them - those ppl got a date atleast


----------



## kulwantgill

Surfer127 said:


> Hi Kulwant - Did you call them?



no i have not bcz i am dealing with an agent. i told them to call but they are saying that you will get result in this or may be next week. and another reason they told me that they usually not prefer to call because they received mail from vetassess in past time that we are doing our process. there may be some reason behind your call like something not genuine :-( i knw they vetassess people are very cooperative.. dont knw whts going on :-(


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> no i have not bcz i am dealing with an agent. i told them to call but they are saying that you will get result in this or may be next week. and another reason they told me that they usually not prefer to call because they received mail from vetassess in past time that we are doing our process. there may be some reason behind your call like something not genuine :-( i knw they vetassess people are very cooperative.. dont knw whts going on :-(


Hang in there Kulwantgill; if your agent has previously called and been told to wait, I understand he does.
It should not take too long now, but I totally understand your situation, as you have been waiting for a long time.
If by end of next week you have not received your result, you'll have to push them.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

kulwantgill said:


> no i have not bcz i am dealing with an agent. i told them to call but they are saying that you will get result in this or may be next week. and another reason they told me that they usually not prefer to call because they received mail from vetassess in past time that we are doing our process. there may be some reason behind your call like something not genuine :-( i knw they vetassess people are very cooperative.. dont knw whts going on :-(


Something similar here... why my agent was happy to give me the details of my application id and such, he recommended that I follow up after 12 weeks are done... Folks who had applied in the first week of May started getting their results back in the last week of July for my agent!


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Hang in there Kulwantgill; if your agent has previously called and been told to wait, I understand he does.
> It should not take too long now, but I totally understand your situation, as you have been waiting for a long time.
> If by end of next week you have not received your result, you'll have to push them.


Kulwant, you need to have access to your applicatioyn. This can be done by youra agent letting VETASSESS know. I have also applied via an agent, however I do have a personalised login for myself to check my status...


----------



## kulwantgill

laurinoz said:


> Hang in there Kulwantgill; if your agent has previously called and been told to wait, I understand he does.
> It should not take too long now, but I totally understand your situation, as you have been waiting for a long time.
> If by end of next week you have not received your result, you'll have to push them.



Thanx.. i will wait for another week.. hope for the best..


----------



## ut0410

*IELTS dilemma!!*



besthar said:


> UT...*IELTS Test result should demonstrate you have a band score of at least 8 or 7 on each of the four components of speaking, reading, listening and writing - to obtain 20 or 10 points respectively to prove your English ability.
> 
> For example .... you score 9 in R/W/L and you score 6 in Speaking .... you get zero points for your english ability.....as simple and painful as that.
> 
> The overall score is just an average of how you fared in test overall.


Thanks!


----------



## laurinoz

ut0410 said:


> Hey Besthar,
> 
> I think there is some confusion here :nono: - when it comes to scoring in each band you are right if one scores 6.5 and others more then dat it may not fetch you points in your required State Sponsorship coz they have their own set of rules.
> 
> For Eg - A person applying under Accountants they need a 7 in each band whereas Management consultant needs 6 in each, however to claim points for DIAC they have not mentioned anything about each band they just need an overall score.
> 
> I did confirm the same with a couple of friends who have got the grant with an overall :yo: below is the link for one such point calculation
> 
> Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
> 
> Do let me know if there is something wrong in what I understand here


Morning UT,

I don't see any confusion here; it has to be per band for DIAC, not overall. This is from your link:

Superior	20	
You must provide one of the following:

an IELTS Test result showing you have a band score of at least 8 on each of the four components of speaking, reading, listening and writing


Proficient	10	
You must provide one of the following:

an IELTS Test result showing have a band score of at least 7 on each of the four components of speaking, reading, listening and writing

Competent	0	
You must provide one of the following:

evidence that you hold a passport from Canada, New Zealand, the Republic of Ireland, the United Kingdom or the United States of America
an IELTS result showing you have a band score of at least 6 on each of the four components of speaking, reading, listening and writing


----------



## Jullz

Dear UT, Besthar is right!
On booklet 6, which is the bible of immigration, is states very clearly:

IELTS score of at least 8 on *each* of the four components of the test - speaking, reading, writing and listening, or an OET language test score of at least A in each of the four components of an OET as specified my the Minister ---- will give you 20 points 
OR
IELTS score of at least 7 on* each* of the four components of the test - speaking, reading, writing and listening, or an OET language test score of at least b in each of the four components of an OET as specified my the Minister ---- will give you 10 points 

Please read very careful all details of this booklet!


----------



## vipul_batra

*positive*

Vetassess +ve


----------



## peanut48

Hi
I'll finally be submitting my VETASSESS online application tomorrow, was wondering if the processing time is a standard 12 weeks or would it be faster if the highest qualification is from Australia?
I'm already so impatient, given the SA SOL shows medium availability for Management consultant. With SS, I'll have 75 points.


----------



## ut0410

laurinoz said:


> Morning UT,
> 
> I don't see any confusion here; it has to be per band for DIAC, not overall. This is from your link:
> 
> Superior	20
> You must provide one of the following:
> 
> an IELTS Test result showing you have a band score of at least 8 on each of the four components of speaking, reading, listening and writing
> 
> 
> Proficient	10
> You must provide one of the following:
> 
> an IELTS Test result showing have a band score of at least 7 on each of the four components of speaking, reading, listening and writing
> 
> Competent	0
> You must provide one of the following:
> 
> evidence that you hold a passport from Canada, New Zealand, the Republic of Ireland, the United Kingdom or the United States of America
> an IELTS result showing you have a band score of at least 6 on each of the four components of speaking, reading, listening and writing



Hey Jullz/Besthar, 

Sorry guys, I had edited my status unfortunately due to a bad internet connection it never edited  .... after reading it again myself it does explain it at the bottom of the page, sope u r right !!!

Sorry about all the chaos!

Yuti


----------



## laurinoz

ut0410 said:


> Hey Jullz/Besthar,
> 
> Sorry guys, I had edited my status unfortunately due to a bad internet connection it never edited  .... after reading it again myself it does explain it at the bottom of the page, sope u r right !!!
> 
> Sorry about all the chaos!
> 
> Yuti


All good mate


----------



## laurinoz

vipul_batra said:


> Vetassess +ve


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
Woohoo, fiesta tonight


----------



## laurinoz

peanut48 said:


> Hi
> I'll finally be submitting my VETASSESS online application tomorrow, was wondering if the processing time is a standard 12 weeks or would it be faster if the highest qualification is from Australia?
> I'm already so impatient, given the SA SOL shows medium availability for Management consultant. With SS, I'll have 75 points.


Hello peanut (cool name btw),

You better off counting 12 weeks, to avoid disappointment. And it starts from the day Vetassess ackowledge receipt of your docs, not from the day you lodge the application online.

Tomorrow is the day for you...


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

*chaitanya*



Nasira said:


> Thanks. Now waiting to take the next step.long way to go.... Oh god DIAC should not revise the visa price again.....


hi nasira
i want to apply Hr adviser pls advise me


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

*chaitanya*



Nasira said:


> Thanks. Now waiting to take the next step.long way to go.... Oh god DIAC should not revise the visa price again.....


Hi Nasira

Myself chaitanya having experience in Bank as asst.manager & manager in HRM deprtament.

Qualification MBA(HRM & Finance dual specialization)

I want to apply for HR adviser.

Kindly guide me in Vetassess skill assessment.

waiting for your early reply


----------



## snarayan

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Hi Nasira
> 
> Myself chaitanya having experience in Bank as asst.manager & manager in HRM deprtament.
> 
> Qualification MBA(HRM & Finance dual specialization)
> 
> I want to apply for HR adviser.
> 
> Kindly guide me in Vetassess skill assessment.
> 
> waiting for your early reply


Welcome onboard Chaitanya!!

below link has all that you need!! Just have a read and let us know if you have any doubts. Read the FAQs section. 

Applying for a general professional occupation - VETASSESS


----------



## chris5550

peanut48 said:


> Hi
> I'll finally be submitting my VETASSESS online application tomorrow, was wondering if the processing time is a standard 12 weeks or would it be faster if the highest qualification is from Australia?
> I'm already so impatient, given the SA SOL shows medium availability for Management consultant. With SS, I'll have 75 points.


Hi Peanut,
All the best, I had applied for 224711 as well. Finally submitted my application online on 7th Aug.


----------



## Mcclaik

Hi Peanut. I don't think where your qualification is from affects your processing time too much. My degree is from an Australian uni and I am now in week 15. I think the occupation you are applying under may have a bigger impact on how long it takes.


----------



## besthar

vipul_batra said:


> Vetassess +ve


Congrats Vipul... way to go....


----------



## tanbd

peanut48 said:


> Hi
> I'll finally be submitting my VETASSESS online application tomorrow, was wondering if the processing time is a standard 12 weeks or would it be faster if the highest qualification is from Australia?
> I'm already so impatient, given the SA SOL shows medium availability for Management consultant. With SS, I'll have 75 points.


Hi peanut, just wondering, is your highest qualification is from any AUS Uni???? Then you might cross check with SA website as so far I know SA only consider 489 for AUS uni graduate who didn't complete their study in SA. Check this link: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/194


----------



## laurinoz

tanbd said:


> Hi peanut, just wondering, is your highest qualification is from any AUS Uni???? Then you might cross check with SA website as so far I know SA only consider 489 for AUS uni graduate who didn't complete their study in SA. Check this link: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/194


Why would peanut go for 489??? With 75 points, it is straight to 190


----------



## laurinoz

laurinoz said:


> Why would peanut go for 489??? With 75 points, it is straight to 190


This is what I found about SA

_10.2 Please note that if you are an international graduate who studied interstate you need to have completed at least 3 months of your post-study work experience in South Australia and be currently residing in the state. Applicants will still need to meet the general work experience requirement as prescribed in 7.1 above. Only a provisional visa will be available in these circumstances. Verification processes will be applied._

But I don't think Peanut falls in this category, at he/she leaves in India?


----------



## tanbd

laurinoz said:


> This is what I found about SA
> 
> _10.2 Please note that if you are an international graduate who studied interstate you need to have completed at least 3 months of your post-study work experience in South Australia and be currently residing in the state. Applicants will still need to meet the general work experience requirement as prescribed in 7.1 above. Only a provisional visa will be available in these circumstances. Verification processes will be applied._
> 
> But I don't think Peanut falls in this category, at he/she leaves in India?


Hi Laurinoz, I know what u mean but did you check the link I have provided, that should clear any of your confusion.. Regarding the points & 190/489, what I have understand if you want SA SS and if you are claim points for AUS uni study outside SA (whether u onshore/offshore) SA will only consider you for 489. If you don't need SS then you should be fine. That's my understanding, correct me of I am wrong.


----------



## peanut48

tanbd said:


> Hi Laurinoz, I know what u mean but did you check the link I have provided, that should clear any of your confusion.. Regarding the points & 190/489, what I have understand if you want SA SS and if you are claim points for AUS uni study outside SA (whether u onshore/offshore) SA will only consider you for 489. If you don't need SS then you should be fine. That's my understanding, correct me of I am wrong.


Hi tanbd,

I'm pretty sure it won't be applicable for me since I graduated in 2008. This is perhaps for those who recently graduated. I'm not familiar with recent graduate visa options. But it would be far fetched to say that any International Aus graduate during their lifetime can only apply for the 489. So I'm pretty sure I belong to 190.

Thanks a lot everyone for your support. I look forward to updating the forum with my timeline. And good luck to those who are in the same boat.


----------



## tanbd

peanut48 said:


> Hi tanbd,
> 
> I'm pretty sure it won't be applicable for me since I graduated in 2008. This is perhaps for those who recently graduated. I'm not familiar with recent graduate visa options. But it would be far fetched to say that any International Aus graduate during their lifetime can only apply for the 489. So I'm pretty sure I belong to 190.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone for your support. I look forward to updating the forum with my timeline. And good luck to those who are in the same boat.


Cool.... I just share what I read & my understanding of the reading, that's why I asked u to cross check.. Btw if u don't mind me asking, u have 75 points without IELTS right??? As u signature shows nothing there.. Then u might able to add few point there too.


----------



## peanut48

tanbd said:


> Cool.... I just share what I read & my understanding of the reading, that's why I asked u to cross check.. Btw if u don't mind me asking, u have 75 points without IELTS right??? As u signature shows nothing there.. Then u might able to add few point there too.


Hi Tanbd

My 75 points includes 20 points for IELTS assuming I get above 8, 7 years ago I got overall 8.5 so I'd think it'll be the same again, if not then I only have Australia to blame


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

Hi Sri.S.Narayan

Iam working in Nationalized Bank. As per the Bank's guidelines, bank (or) Bank's employee cannot give reference letter. As such, I want to submit statutory declaration in place of reference letter from employer.

1)My doubt is, can I prepare statutory declaration in the white paper duly self attested and notarized by the indian advocate? Is it Ok?

2) And is it necessary to notarized the all employment documents (or) only "certified with true copy of original" given by advocate, is enough?

Kindly clarify me at the earliest

Thanks & regards

Chaitanya


----------



## sabithasivaguru

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Hi Sri.S.Narayan
> 
> Iam working in Nationalized Bank. As per the Bank's guidelines, bank (or) Bank's employee cannot give reference letter. As such, I want to submit statutory declaration in place of reference letter from employer.
> 
> 1)My doubt is, can I prepare statutory declaration in the white paper duly self attested and notarized by the indian advocate? Is it Ok?
> 
> 2) And is it necessary to notarized the all employment documents (or) only "certified with true copy of original" given by advocate, is enough?
> 
> Kindly clarify me at the earliest
> 
> Thanks & regards
> 
> Chaitanya


Hi this is Sabitha, working as Asst manager in Nationalized Bank. You need to get statutory declararion mentioning all ur job roles and responsibilities duly notarized by advocate. And yes all documents needs to be notarized by advocate. 
In which bank are u working and have u decided the occupation code....


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

Hi sabitha madam,


Iam belongs to tamilnadu. worked in karur


If your dont mine, would you please call me once 078744 94759 now. so that we will do the needful


----------



## sabithasivaguru

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Hi sabitha madam,
> 
> Iam belongs to tamilnadu. worked in karur
> 
> If your dont mine, would you please call me once 078744 94759 now. so that we will do the needful


Hi,me too from TN. Nominated under financial branch manager and got positive outcome from Vetassess.


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

Sabitha madam,

could you provide statutory declaration draft format.


Thanks & regards
chaitanya


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

Sabitha madam, please call me madam. once. i required your help and guidance


----------



## Nasira

I think this is the format guys correct me if I'm wrong. Chaitanya hope this helps


I, [Your Name], born on [D.O.B] in (country) do solemnly and sincerely declare and affirm that:

[Your current employer], [Country of Employer] [Date of Employment]. I am currently employed by [Your current Employer] to work as a [Your position[. The work nature during these period is equivalent to [Position Name and ASCO CODE]. I wish to inform that I am unable to provide detailed employment reference letter with detailed job description from my current employer, [Your Current Employer]. This is because [Your Current Employer] is against employees seeking another employment or making another arrangement.

I hereby provide the detailed duties and responsibilities that I have performed in my current employment mentioned above:

Current Employment:

Employer : [your current employer]
Designation : [position name]
Employment period : [Period of Employment]
Total Duration :

Company Profile
[Your Employer Profile]

Daily duties and responsibilities:[List your duties here]

[I hereby declare that the information provided by me are true to my knowledge]


Signature:
Place :
Date :


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

*chaitanya*

Hi 


As per the vetassess, the 2 photos are also should be verified and certified.

photos are passport size. very small.

How the photos will be certified?

I think, Is it required the advocate should attest the back side of the each photo ?

further,

Organization chart on the company letter head.

Is it required to mention main duties on the company letter head duly self attested ?


and


How the organization cha, How the advocate will certify the organization chart ?

Please guide


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

hi nasira


iam also looking for Hr adviser

please guide me what are the organization charts has to be sent to vetasses?


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

hi nasira

Are you there online now


----------



## Nasira

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> As per the vetassess, the 2 photos are also should be verified and certified.
> 
> photos are passport size. very small.
> 
> How the photos will be certified?
> 
> I think, Is it required the advocate should attest the back side of the each photo ?
> 
> further,
> 
> Organization chart on the company letter head.
> 
> Is it required to mention main duties on the company letter head duly self attested ?
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> How the organization cha, How the advocate will certify the organization chart ?
> 
> Please guide


Yes the photos will be attested at the back. I think organizational chart is an optional one is it? Is it mandate to produce?


----------



## Jullz

chaitu2bandaru said:


> hi nasira
> 
> 
> iam also looking for Hr adviser
> 
> please guide me what are the organization charts has to be sent to vetasses?


Organization chart is not mandatory. I didn't sent it.


----------



## Jullz

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> As per the vetassess, the 2 photos are also should be verified and certified.
> 
> photos are passport size. very small.
> 
> How the photos will be certified?
> 
> I think, Is it required the advocate should attest the back side of the each photo ?


Hi!
I will try to explain how my photos were certified. And they were OK for Vetassess.

On a A4 paper size, it was written by the certifier:

_The undersigned xxxx Notary Public, I certify that today...date....., ...your name....., ...country.... citizen, born on ...... in ...........,
County ............, having the permanent residence in ..........., Str. ...................,
County ............, identified through identity card/passport nr ................, issued by the ....................... of ........... on .......date....., having the PIN....., personally came and appeared in front of me and I have decided that she is the same person with the one that appears on the photo:_

on the right top of the page will be the sticked passport size photo, with certifier stamp on it.

Maybe there are other possibilities... but I can't imagine how all the information + stamp will fit on the back of a passport size photo...

Hope it helps......


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Hi!
> I will try to explain how my photos were certified. And they were OK for Vetassess.
> 
> On a A4 paper size, it was written by the certifier:
> 
> _The undersigned xxxx Notary Public, I certify that today...date....., ...your name....., ...country.... citizen, born on ...... in ...........,
> County ............, having the permanent residence in ..........., Str. ...................,
> County ............, identified through identity card/passport nr ................, issued by the ....................... of ........... on .......date....., having the PIN....., personally came and appeared in front of me and I have decided that she is the same person with the one that appears on the photo:_
> 
> on the right top of the page will be the sticked passport size photo, with certifier stamp on it.
> 
> Maybe there are other possibilities... but I can't imagine how all the information + stamp will fit on the back of a passport size photo...
> 
> Hope it helps......


Wow, you wrote a lot. 
Below is the requirement from Vetassess:

_"Each photo should include:
the wording 'This is a true likeness of [candidate’s full name]'
the certifier’s details
the certifier’s signature."_

No need of stamp, nor passport details. My notary had to write very small, I agree. He also could fit the date.

I gave my notary's business card with the file.


----------



## Sapna

I agree he has to write very small and they have a small stamp too....that's what I did and it was ok


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Organization chart is not mandatory. I didn't sent it.


You're right.

Organisational chart is only mandatory to applicants from group 1 "Managers".


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> I agree he has to write very small and they have a small stamp too....that's what I did and it was ok


Where are you at Sapna?
What's the progress on your side?


----------



## Sapna

I am from Bombay and docs received by Vetassess 18th June occupation code 139914


----------



## Nasira

Nasira said:


> Yes the photos will be attested at the back. I think organizational chart is an optional one is it? Is it mandate to produce?


In my case all the docs was notarized saying true copy and the attestation that's all. Photos got stamped at the back with signature. That's it done and vetasses also accepted this.


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> I am from Bombay and docs received by Vetassess 18th June occupation code 139914


Not long for you now, about 4 weeks left, if not less.


----------



## Sapna

I know but 4 weeks also seems to be long....


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> I know but 4 weeks also seems to be long....


I agree, it is still a month.
This last leg is probably the hardest in regards our patience.
My trick is to think ahead. For example, I have 6 weeks left, and my thoughts are: 5 weeks next week! It makes me feel better


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Wow, you wrote a lot.
> Below is the requirement from Vetassess:
> 
> _"Each photo should include:
> the wording 'This is a true likeness of [candidate’s full name]'
> the certifier’s details
> the certifier’s signature."_
> 
> No need of stamp, nor passport details. My notary had to write very small, I agree. He also could fit the date.
> 
> I gave my notary's business card with the file.


Dear Laurinoz, as I said, it might be other possibilities on how photos are certified.... But in Romania I couldn't find anyone to do it that way...No notary wanted to write on a "small photo". So i made it like I said earlier, and it was ok like that too  Hope it wont be a problem at DIAC though...


----------



## kulwantgill

My cousin,s manager got call today from.vetassess. his case worker was alloted on 15 may. And my case worker was allotted on 2 may. My case was in progress from 2 august and his case was in progress from 9 august. My manager has not rcvd any call or mail yet.


----------



## Nasira

kulwantgill said:


> My cousin,s manager got call today from.vetassess. his case worker was alloted on 15 may. And my case worker was allotted on 2 may. My case was in progress from 2 august and his case was in progress from 9 august. My manager has not rcvd any call or mail yet.


Not everyone gets calls. Wish you the best to get positive result soon.


----------



## kulwantgill

Nasira said:


> Not everyone gets calls. Wish you the best to get positive result soon.



Thanx a lot for giving me positive energy


----------



## kulwantgill

Nasira said:


> Not everyone gets calls. Wish you the best to get positive result soon.



After how many days status change from in progress to complete?? Any guess or any person who completed his assessment.


----------



## Nasira

kulwantgill said:


> After how many days status change from in progress to complete?? Any guess or any person who completed his assessment.


On my 10th week status changed from lodged to Inprogress and the next day after the change, status was completed and received result thru fax on 9th aug. actually they faxed on 5th itself but there was some problem with machine and then followed up and got it on 9th


----------



## kulwantgill

Nasira said:


> On my 10th week status changed from lodged to Inprogress and the next day after the change, status was completed and received result thru fax on 9th aug. actually they faxed on 5th itself but there was some problem with machine and then followed up and got it on 9th



My status is in progress from 2nd august..still waiting..


----------



## Nasira

The DIAC says the visa process is 6 months just wanted to know this includes vet assesment time or the time counts after we lodge the visa after the state invitation?


----------



## Nasira

kulwantgill said:


> My status is in progress from 2nd august..still waiting..


When did u submitted the application?


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

Nasira,

the 6 months time is after the lodge of application with DIAC


----------



## kulwantgill

Nasira said:


> When did u submitted the application?


2nd may


----------



## Nasira

kulwantgill said:


> 2nd may


Then y are u waiting call them and ask for the delay


----------



## Nasira

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Nasira,
> 
> the 6 months time is after the lodge of application with DIAC


I see many ppl got visa within six month after their skill assesment result


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Dear Laurinoz, as I said, it might be other possibilities on how photos are certified.... But in Romania I couldn't find anyone to do it that way...No notary wanted to write on a "small photo". So i made it like I said earlier, and it was ok like that too  Hope it wont be a problem at DIAC though...


There shouldn't be any; each country does things differently, and I bet DIAC is flexible enough to accept the variances.


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> My cousin,s manager got call today from.vetassess. his case worker was alloted on 15 may. And my case worker was allotted on 2 may. My case was in progress from 2 august and his case was in progress from 9 august. My manager has not rcvd any call or mail yet.


Hi Kultwantgill,

What do you mean by "case worker allotted"? Are you refering to the day Vetassess ackowledged your docs?
You definitely passed your 12 weeks, so you're good to give them a call and find out what's the delay about, for both you and your cousin.
Fingers crossed it'll be positive :boxing:


----------



## kulwantgill

laurinoz said:


> Hi Kultwantgill,
> 
> What do you mean by "case worker allotted"? Are you refering to the day Vetassess ackowledged your docs?
> You definitely passed your 12 weeks, so you're good to give them a call and find out what's the delay about, for both you and your cousin.
> Fingers crossed it'll be positive :boxing:



Yes sure i will call them tomarrow.. could you please post number here. I am dealing with an agent. I will call after their permission. Hope for the best. Yes case worker means docs ack. This is what my agent,s language l, they told me..


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> Yes sure i will call them tomarrow.. could you please post number here. I am dealing with an agent. I will call after their permission. Hope for the best. Yes case worker means docs ack. This is what my agent,s language l, they told me..


The number is +61 3 9655 4801
Keep us posted when you can :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mcclaik

Well I called in yesterday and was told my application has been assigned to someone and they are actually working on it! I am now in my 16th week and am starting to go crazy waiting, so it was great to hear that there has actually been some progress.


----------



## kulwantgill

Mcclaik said:


> Well I called in yesterday and was told my application has been assigned to someone and they are actually working on it! I am now in my 16th week and am starting to go crazy waiting, so it was great to hear that there has actually been some progress.



16 th week .. ohhh 
M also crossed 14 week.. :-( so wht they told.. when will u recv ur outcome??


----------



## Mcclaik

Generally they never tell you how long it will be except in general terms. Yesterday they said 2 - 3 weeks from when someone starts working on your application. I am hopping it will go somewhat fast since it has been so long already.


----------



## kulwantgill

Mcclaik said:


> Generally they never tell you how long it will be except in general terms. Yesterday they said 2 - 3 weeks from when someone starts working on your application. I am hopping it will go somewhat fast since it has been so long already.


My case is in progress from 2 august. So it means its pn last stage as near about 2 weeks are over aftr that time..


----------



## laurinoz

Mcclaik said:


> Well I called in yesterday and was told my application has been assigned to someone and they are actually working on it! I am now in my 16th week and am starting to go crazy waiting, so it was great to hear that there has actually been some progress.


Oh man, you are packed with patience. May I ask which occupation you are applying for?


----------



## Sapna

Did you ask what made them delay your process


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

hi All,

My status is showing in progress from last 3-4 weeks......any idea how long it will take more?


----------



## prabodhk

*processing time after the 'In progress' status*



Hello,

I would like to know how much more time it will take to have further update from VETTASSESS after my employer has received the mail for clarification and the employer has replied back to VETTASSES?

pls reply??


----------



## Sapna

It takes 12 weeks on a average ....from the day they received your docs.


----------



## prabodhk

*already finished 11 weeks*



Sapna said:


> It takes 12 weeks on a average ....from the day they received your docs.



No no Sapna! i have already completed 11.5 weeks the status is In Progress. today my employer has got an email from vettasses for clarification ..kinda verification.

My question is how long it will take to get my further status..as in + or - ???:fingerscrossed:


----------



## prabodhk

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> hi All,
> 
> My status is showing in progress from last 3-4 weeks......any idea how long it will take more?


see in general it takes 12 weeks ..from the date you lodged ur application. .no matter when the status got to ' In Progress"


----------



## laurinoz

prabodhk said:


> No no Sapna! i have already completed 11.5 weeks the status is In Progress. today my employer has got an email from vettasses for clarification ..kinda verification.
> 
> My question is how long it will take to get my further status..as in + or - ???:fingerscrossed:


Prabodhk, Sapna is right.
In your case, it should not take long, as you are close to the 12 weeks anyway. Employers can be contacted at any time, but it still takes an average of 12 weeks.
So expect your own outcome very soon, hopefully end of this week, early next week.


----------



## prabodhk

laurinoz said:


> Prabodhk, Sapna is right.
> In your case, it should not take long, as you are close to the 12 weeks anyway. Employers can be contacted at any time, but it still takes an average of 12 weeks.
> So expect your own outcome very soon, hopefully end of this week, early next week.


Thanks Laurinoz! hopes..as always staggering with fingers crossed..mate! 

Yeah in fact my consultant said it will take another 15 days for the results to come out. But I think it will come in another 7 days or so...

My IELTS is on 17th and 18th and result will be on 30th ...Hope the vettasses result and IELTS both comes together...:bounce:


----------



## laurinoz

prabodhk said:


> Thanks Laurinoz! hopes..as always staggering with fingers crossed..mate!
> 
> Yeah in fact my consultant said it will take another 15 days for the results to come out. But I think it will come in another 7 days or so...
> 
> My IELTS is on 17th and 18th and result will be on 30th ...Hope the vettasses result and IELTS both comes together...:bounce:


It would be very nice indeed. Plus, Saturday 17th is a good day for taking the test, so you'll be alright


----------



## sumdur

I submitted the Vetassess on 26th June. I am in 7th week. 
I have only 2 companies to be assessed. Still will it take 12 weeks?

Please guide.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## prabodhk

*Pk*



sumdur said:


> I submitted the Vetassess on 26th June. I am in 7th week.
> I have only 2 companies to be assessed. Still will it take 12 weeks?
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Yes... 12 weeks only. see assessment is solely at their discretion ....they may not even contact ur companies ....and if they do! they will do it at the same time ...now how quick ur companies reply will be critical in deciding the time !


----------



## prabodhk

*ACT Sponsorship*

Hey,

Please share inputs- 

1. How is ACT to be considered as a state? in terms of Jobs in Tourism, Living cost? Food. I am an India and I am concerned about whether I will be able to get all the food items to be able to cook?? 

2. How much time it takes for sponsorship process once I am done with IELTS? 

3. How about funds...how strict they are about the funds requirement? 

Please guide.


----------



## Sapna

Hey Pramod

My 2 best friends married to each other recently migrated to ACT....they are moving to Melbourne now as they found Canberra quiet dead but again it all depends on individual...
They were paying 220 dollars a week inclusive of wifi, kitchen and furniture...Indian food stuff is available easily....but buy lots of formals from India as clothes are damn expensive there.....
Its just my suggestion if you have an option to choose a different state then do that as I did some research and didn't get satisfying reviews


----------



## Sapna

Also regarding funds they declared some 7 lac rupees and gold worth 7 lacs and they have a 1bhk house in mumbai ...but they were not asked to show anything...


----------



## Sapna

Hey Prabodh

I wanted to check whether your manager got verification email on personal email address or office


----------



## prabodhk

*Ohh!!*



Sapna said:


> Hey Pramod
> 
> My 2 best friends married to each other recently migrated to ACT....they are moving to Melbourne now as they found Canberra quiet dead but again it all depends on individual...
> They were paying 220 dollars a week inclusive of wifi, kitchen and furniture...Indian food stuff is available easily....but buy lots of formals from India as clothes are damn expensive there.....
> Its just my suggestion if you have an option to choose a different state then do that as I did some research and didn't get satisfying reviews


ACT is the only option. May be after some years I would like to surely think about NSW but some say NSW and Victoria are crowded and thus expensive. 

I am not married but will get on 20th nov. May be initially before i get a job I wont ask my wife to travel to Australia.


----------



## prabodhk

Sapna said:


> Hey Prabodh
> 
> I wanted to check whether your manager got verification email on personal email address or office



Obviously his office email id Sapna. That is the mail i had given to vettasses. but i dont know which email id my manager used and what he replied back to vettasses. what i know is that he has got an email and he replied. 

Lets see...why?? but..any reason u asked this to me??


----------



## Mcclaik

Sapna said:


> Did you ask what made them delay your process


Well when I called at 12 weeks I was told that they were actually taking 12-14 weeks to process applications because of how many they had. I guess there is not a lot they can do if the number of applications spikes temporarily. 



laurinoz said:


> Oh man, you are packed with patience. May I ask which occupation you are applying for?


I am applying as an Urban and Regional Planner (232611) under the Traffic and Transport Planner specialization.


----------



## FABIO26

My case has finally completed yesterday after 17 weeks besides the 4 weeks of mailing them etc.My experience with the service I have paid has been pathetic when I look at the time frame and cost involved with inept CO.Especially since my case was kept pending for 3 weeks because she decided to go on a 3 week leave.Prior to leaving she had called and spoken to almost every person in my organization i.e. from the office boy who serves us tea to the HR director.Hence in an organization of 3000 odd people I become famous due to which my ORG. HR has come out with a new policy on company profile sharing.The list of my woes with this CO does not end here.I had requested for a fax copy which I noticed almost all get promptly but even that has been goofed up by not taking the right number this despite her repeating the number to me.So I have to wait till Monday to see the results which I feel are not going to be great. All in all I dread and would sincerely have my sympathies with whomsoever she is dealing with next.


----------



## Sapna

What's her name I got sissi zang


----------



## snarayan

Where do you find the CO's name. Is it something you call to find out?


----------



## FABIO26

snarayan said:


> Where do you find the CO's name. Is it something you call to find out?


I came to know her name when I had received a mail from her through my agent...


----------



## besthar

Sapna said:


> What's her name I got sissi zang


Not sure if you can know who's actually working on your case... prior to completion of your assessment. Unless you/or your employer get any verification mails or calls.

However, your assessment outcome would show the name and signature of your assessment officer.


----------



## FABIO26

Sapna said:


> What's her name I got sissi zang


Sapna...Breathe easy it is not her....I have sent you her name on a private post....


----------



## besthar

Sapna said:


> What's her name I got sissi zang


Sapna... for privacy sake, i guess its not a good idea to reveal the names of your assessors in open forums...

If really intend to do so ... then PM is a better option to do so...


----------



## laurinoz

FABIO26 said:


> My case has finally completed yesterday after 17 weeks besides the 4 weeks of mailing them.


Fabio, I now wish you one thing: the positive outcome you rightly deserve.
3 more days, and you can move on to EOI.
And let's wish that this CO will not play the same game with someone else.


----------



## Sapna

Ya sure didn't realise that


----------



## FABIO26

laurinoz said:


> Fabio, I now wish you one thing: the positive outcome you rightly deserve.
> 3 more days, and you can move on to EOI.
> And let's wish that this CO will not play the same game with someone else.


Thanks Laurin...I really do hope I do get a positive outcome...From the tone used by this CO I do understand that this is not the first time she has done it..It is a I don't care attitude which when dealing with others during her absence I never felt including some manager and reception I spoke to.


----------



## snarayan

FABIO26 said:


> Thanks Laurin...I really do hope I do get a positive outcome...From the tone used by this CO I do understand that this is not the first time she has done it..It is a I don't care attitude which when dealing with others during her absence I never felt including some manager and reception I spoke to.


FABIO26 - After all this long wait, I am certain you will get a positive outcome. All the best for the future proceedings.


----------



## kulwantgill

What is the meaning of special condition apply in SNOL. As my category was in medium availability..then low and now in special condition.please explain anyone.


----------



## kulwantgill

Is there any chance in change in availability?? Or not.. plz explain any senior.


----------



## snarayan

kulwantgill said:


> What is the meaning of special condition apply in SNOL. As my category was in medium availability..then low and now in special condition.please explain anyone.


Refer point 6 in the link below. You will have to be a graduate from a south australian university if your occupation is listed as special conditions apply.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## kulwantgill

snarayan said:


> Refer point 6 in the link below. You will have to be a graduate from a south australian university if your occupation is listed as special conditions apply.
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


Any chances of change????


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> Any chances of change????


We cannot know Kulwantgill, only SA government decides the availability of occupations, and which categories to put them in; but keep your hopes, surprises can make their way in our lives!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

laurinoz said:


> We cannot know Kulwantgill, only SA government decides the availability of occupations, and which categories to put them in; but keep your hopes, surprises can make their way in our lives!


Hi, 

I applied for vetassess advisory services... It's been 2weeks they haven't replied.. The online status shows allocated... Can anyone guide me as to how many days it would take to get a response from them.


----------



## kulwantgill

laurinoz said:


> We cannot know Kulwantgill, only SA government decides the availability of occupations, and which categories to put them in; but keep your hopes, surprises can make their way in our lives!


Means to say hopes are still alive??


----------



## laurinoz

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for vetassess advisory services... It's been 2weeks they haven't replied.. The online status shows allocated... Can anyone guide me as to how many days it would take to get a response from them.


You could ask either Mithu93ku or Umeshinaz, as they both used the service.
They'll give you an accurate answer


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> Means to say hopes are still alive??


You need to have hope and faith in what matters most to you.
That is how you reach your goal. The road is long though, so be patient. We have a saying in my country, which goes like this: "Everything falls into place, to those who knew how to wait."


----------



## ut0410

laurinoz said:


> You need to have hope and faith in what matters most to you.
> That is how you reach your goal. The road is long though, so be patient. We have a saying in my country, which goes like this: "Everything falls into place, to those who knew how to wait."


Dude,

I really think you are the most patient and determined person. You truly motivate me to stay calm. Cheers mate!!


----------



## laurinoz

ut0410 said:


> Dude,
> 
> I really think you are the most patient and determined person. You truly motivate me to stay calm. Cheers mate!!


Pleasure is mine


----------



## khanash

thank God my reassessment came as positive....
filled my EOI yesterday and now preparing my docs for statesponsorship for South Australia.....
theres a query can i scan the faxed copy of the skills assessment or I have to wait for the original assessment letter to arrive by post to apply for state sponsorship???
PLZ HELP


----------



## mimfarook

Hi Guys,

After following the forum for a long time and meeting with a lot of agents and getting their opinion I have finally prepared myself to apply for the assessment by myself. Would appreciate ur feedback on my document list and any other advice.
1. 2 Photographs
2. Passport copy
3. Educational certificates
4. Transcripts
5. Employment evidence.
A. Reference letters
B. Offer/appointment letters
C. Payslips/ taxation docs 
D. Proof of professional development
6. CV

Above all notarized copies and some original copies.
Am I missing anythin here?

Also unlike most ppl I have only about 36 pages of documents to submit. I hpope that is sufficient as that is all I have to show.also I am only showing close to 2 yrs work experience.


----------



## laurinoz

mimfarook said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After following the forum for a long time and meeting with a lot of agents and getting their opinion I have finally prepared myself to apply for the assessment by myself. Would appreciate ur feedback on my document list and any other advice.
> 1. 2 Photographs
> 2. Passport copy
> 3. Educational certificates
> 4. Transcripts
> 5. Employment evidence.
> A. Reference letters
> B. Offer/appointment letters
> C. Payslips/ taxation docs
> D. Proof of professional development
> 6. CV
> 
> Above all notarized copies and some original copies.
> Am I missing anythin here?
> 
> Also unlike most ppl I have only about 36 pages of documents to submit. I hpope that is sufficient as that is all I have to show.also I am only showing close to 2 yrs work experience.


Welcome Mimfarook,

Your list looks good.
Have you had everything translated as well?
You need to have originals AND translations notarized. I suggest you do not send anything original, but only certified copies, you never know when they come handy again.

What occupation are you applying for? If you are in the "Managerial" category, you also need to submit an organisational chart.

And please do not worry about the number of pages, as long as you are able to provide exactly what Vetassess requires.

PS: Make sure you scan everything you are sending, and save it for your application.


----------



## ut0410

mimfarook said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After following the forum for a long time and meeting with a lot of agents and getting their opinion I have finally prepared myself to apply for the assessment by myself. Would appreciate ur feedback on my document list and any other advice.
> 1. 2 Photographs
> 2. Passport copy
> 3. Educational certificates
> 4. Transcripts
> 5. Employment evidence.
> A. Reference letters
> B. Offer/appointment letters
> C. Payslips/ taxation docs
> D. Proof of professional development
> 6. CV
> 
> Above all notarized copies and some original copies.
> Am I missing anythin here?
> 
> Also unlike most ppl I have only about 36 pages of documents to submit. I hpope that is sufficient as that is all I have to show.also I am only showing close to 2 yrs work experience.




Hi Mimfarook,

I guess you have mentioned all of them apart from the GSM fee exemption declaration stating you are not in Australia while applying. (unless you are)  

UT


----------



## ajaymannat

hi expats

i am in really weird situation right now 
on 13 aug my vetasses status changed to in progress and on 15th aug it came completed 
both of my employers have not received or missed any call from them.
and not any mail.

and have not received any outcome.my patience has crossed all limits
what to do 
:eyebrows:


----------



## ut0410

ajaymannat said:


> hi expats
> 
> i am in really weird situation right now
> on 13 aug my vetasses status changed to in progress and on 15th aug it came completed
> both of my employers have not received or missed any call from them.
> and not any mail.
> 
> and have not received any outcome.my patience has crossed all limits
> what to do
> :eyebrows:


Hey ajaymannat,

Thats grt!! Its not a mandate that everyone receives a verification call, also m not to sure if Vetassess works on Saturdays ... you can call them on Monday and ask them if they could Fax you the results coz to the best of my knowledge they will not disclose it via phone or email.

And dnt worry m sure it will be +ve :fingerscrossed: 

Also update your signature so we would understand the timelines for your application!!


UT


----------



## laurinoz

ajaymannat said:


> hi expats
> 
> i am in really weird situation right now
> on 13 aug my vetasses status changed to in progress and on 15th aug it came completed
> both of my employers have not received or missed any call from them.
> and not any mail.
> 
> and have not received any outcome.my patience has crossed all limits
> what to do
> :eyebrows:


It is all normal mate. Nothing weird here, as this is how it works 
Again, employers are not always contacted.

Vetassess is not sending us any email with the outcome. They only send hard copy, which takes time to arrive to your address, depending on your postage selection.

Now, I bet you are dying to know if it is positive, so on Monday, you'll give a call to ask for a fax copy. And then you'll tell us the good news!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## khs1dub

nectar_s said:


> it looks like the assessment differs from occupation to occupation and also, the sufficiency of documents you submit.. on an average they take 4-8 weeks.. i am in to internal auditor profession


Hi Nectar,
I have applied for skill assessment with VITASSESS under Internal Auditor category; since you applied under same category can you let me know how much roughly it takes to get result of skill assessment from VITASSESS?

Thank you.


----------



## mimfarook

laurinoz said:


> Welcome Mimfarook,
> 
> Your list looks good.
> Have you had everything translated as well?
> You need to have originals AND translations notarized. I suggest you do not send anything original, but only certified copies, you never know when they come handy again.
> 
> What occupation are you applying for? If you are in the "Managerial" category, you also need to submit an organisational chart.
> 
> And please do not worry about the number of pages, as long as you are able to provide exactly what Vetassess requires.
> 
> PS: Make sure you scan everything you are sending, and save it for your application.



Hi laurinoz,
Thanks for ur reply.

I dont need translations as all my docs r in English. Moreover the original is only the reference letter addressed to vetassess. Also have got everything scanned and kept ready.

I am applying for ICT business development manager.

Thanks for the comfort. I got scared when some members sent about 150 documents.


----------



## mimfarook

ut0410 said:


> Hi Mimfarook,
> 
> I guess you have mentioned all of them apart from the GSM fee exemption declaration stating you are not in Australia while applying. (unless you are)
> 
> UT


Hey UT.
How do we declare? As I am not in Australia.


----------



## ajaymannat

laurinoz said:


> It is all normal mate. Nothing weird here, as this is how it works
> Again, employers are not always contacted.
> 
> Vetassess is not sending us any email with the outcome. They only send hard copy, which takes time to arrive to your address, depending on your postage selection.
> 
> Now, I bet you are dying to know if it is positive, so on Monday, you'll give a call to ask for a fax copy. And then you'll tell us the good news!!!:fingerscrossed:


Thanks ut and laurinoz 
I will surely call them on monday 
And will tell u when result will come 
Still fingers are crossed


----------



## laurinoz

mimfarook said:


> Hi laurinoz,
> Thanks for ur reply.
> 
> I dont need translations as all my docs r in English. Moreover the original is only the reference letter addressed to vetassess. Also have got everything scanned and kept ready.
> 
> I am applying for ICT business development manager.
> 
> Thanks for the comfort. I got scared when some members sent about 150 documents.


Aren't you just lucky? Translating is not really cheap..


----------



## besthar

mimfarook said:


> Hi laurinoz,
> Thanks for ur reply.
> 
> I dont need translations as all my docs r in English. Moreover the original is only the reference letter addressed to vetassess. Also have got everything scanned and kept ready.
> 
> I am applying for ICT business development manager.
> 
> Thanks for the comfort. I got scared when some members sent about 150 documents.


Imran... Dont get frightened by the numbers please. Extent of documentation (number of pages rather) depends on various factors ... for example : your experience certificates would be just 1 or 2 letters if its a single company ... and would be around 10 to 15 letters if its 4 or 5 prior employments...

Its really not necessary to make your application voluminious until really required.

Now let me tell you my scenario when the documentation crossed 120/140 pages...

With 5 prior employments over the past 5 to 8 years.

1) Employment letters - At least 15 letters (Offer /Reliving/and experience letters letter)
15 such letters would amount to atleast 30 to 45 pages.

2) Form 16/Tax statements for 5 years would amount to atleast 15 pages (at the rate of 3 pages/year)

3) Salary slips of atleast 1 per quarter would result in 20 pages. (4 payslips per year)

4) Education certificates , including your transcripts... atleast 10 pages if its only a Bachelors degree and could go up to 15/16 pages if Masters.

5) Bank statements of atleast 4 pages for 1 year to 20 pages for 5 years. ( assuming 1 page per quarter)

6) Application forms/Passport/CV/Declaration forms other supporting certificates etc would be atleast 20 pages...

Now total this up ...On an average this would easily cross over 110 to 130 pages... 

Please keep this mind - Better documentation and better evidence ... betters your chances for a positive outcome.

Now am sure the numbers don't look that scary for you ... So Chill


----------



## ut0410

*GSM declaration format*



mimfarook said:


> Hey UT.
> How do we declare? As I am not in Australia.


Basic understanding of what it is:

Exemption from paying the GST component

Goods and Services Tax (GST) is a broad-based tax of 10% on most goods, services and other items sold or consumed in Australia. If you are not in Australia at the time of lodging the application you may be exempt from paying the GST component.
You need to provide evidence for this exemption if one of your addresses in your application is an Australian address.
Acceptable evidence includes:
a Statutory Declaration
a Notarial certificate
a statement signed by a registered migration agent or lawyer.
This evidence must:
clearly state that the applicant was not in Australia at the time of lodging the application
be written on company letterhead
be signed by the individual registered migration agent/lawyer making the statement (not a representative)
be faxed or posted.






This is a basic declaration, just add your details and have it notarized on Rs20 or Rs50 stamp paper

STATUTORY DECLARATION


TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN


I, s/o hereby declare that I am not in Australia at the time of lodging my application for skill assessment / Australian immigration and that I’m not an Australian resident for taxation purposes. I reside at the following address.

Name
Address


----------



## laurinoz

I have myself not submitted such supporting document for this exemption, as I have no address in Australia specified on my application.
I was confirmed by other forum members that it was not mandatory, and people got their positive assessment without it.
But if I face any issue due to this, I will post it on this thread, for others to be aware.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mimfarook

besthar said:


> Imran... Dont get frightened by the numbers please. Extent of documentation (number of pages rather) depends on various factors ... for example : your experience certificates would be just 1 or 2 letters if its a single company ... and would be around 10 to 15 letters if its 4 or 5 prior employments...
> 
> Its really not necessary to make your application voluminious until really required.
> 
> Now let me tell you my scenario when the documentation crossed 120/140 pages...
> 
> With 5 prior employments over the past 5 to 8 years.
> 
> 1) Employment letters - At least 15 letters (Offer /Reliving/and experience letters letter)
> 15 such letters would amount to atleast 30 to 45 pages.
> 
> 2) Form 16/Tax statements for 5 years would amount to atleast 15 pages (at the rate of 3 pages/year)
> 
> 3) Salary slips of atleast 1 per quarter would result in 20 pages. (4 payslips per year)
> 
> 4) Education certificates , including your transcripts... atleast 10 pages if its only a Bachelors degree and could go up to 15/16 pages if Masters.
> 
> 5) Bank statements of atleast 4 pages for 1 year to 20 pages for 5 years. ( assuming 1 page per quarter)
> 
> 6) Application forms/Passport/CV/Declaration forms other supporting certificates etc would be atleast 20 pages...
> 
> Now total this up ...On an average this would easily cross over 110 to 130 pages...
> 
> Please keep this mind - Better documentation and better evidence ... betters your chances for a positive outcome.
> 
> Now am sure the numbers don't look that scary for you ... So Chill


Hi Besthar,

Thanks for the detailed report. Makes sense now. I put multiple payslips into a few pages. This reduced the number as well. Also I am not attaching bank statements.

Btw I have only collected the employment documents related to the nominated occupation. This is what is required right?


----------



## mimfarook

ut0410 said:


> Basic understanding of what it is:
> 
> Exemption from paying the GST component
> 
> Goods and Services Tax (GST) is a broad-based tax of 10% on most goods, services and other items sold or consumed in Australia. If you are not in Australia at the time of lodging the application you may be exempt from paying the GST component.
> You need to provide evidence for this exemption if one of your addresses in your application is an Australian address.
> Acceptable evidence includes:
> a Statutory Declaration
> a Notarial certificate
> a statement signed by a registered migration agent or lawyer.
> This evidence must:
> clearly state that the applicant was not in Australia at the time of lodging the application
> be written on company letterhead
> be signed by the individual registered migration agent/lawyer making the statement (not a representative)
> be faxed or posted.
> 
> This is a basic declaration, just add your details and have it notarized on Rs20 or Rs50 stamp paper
> 
> STATUTORY DECLARATION
> 
> TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN
> 
> I, s/o hereby declare that I am not in Australia at the time of lodging my application for skill assessment / Australian immigration and that I&#146;m not an Australian resident for taxation purposes. I reside at the following address.
> 
> Name
> Address


Thanks UT for the explanation. I guess I wont need that as I have never been to Australia and hence no Australian address on my application.


----------



## ut0410

mimfarook said:


> Thanks UT for the explanation. I guess I wont need that as I have never been to Australia and hence no Australian address on my application.



Awesome...


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

hi ....

Any body here whose occupation is restaurant and cafe manager......?????? and waiting or completed assessment??????


----------



## chris5550

besthar said:


> Imran... Dont get frightened by the numbers please. Extent of documentation (number of pages rather) depends on various factors ... for example : your experience certificates would be just 1 or 2 letters if its a single company ... and would be around 10 to 15 letters if its 4 or 5 prior employments...
> 
> Its really not necessary to make your application voluminious until really required.
> 
> Now let me tell you my scenario when the documentation crossed 120/140 pages...
> 
> With 5 prior employments over the past 5 to 8 years.
> 
> 1) Employment letters - At least 15 letters (Offer /Reliving/and experience letters letter)
> 15 such letters would amount to atleast 30 to 45 pages.
> 
> 2) Form 16/Tax statements for 5 years would amount to atleast 15 pages (at the rate of 3 pages/year)
> 
> 3) Salary slips of atleast 1 per quarter would result in 20 pages. (4 payslips per year)
> 
> 4) Education certificates , including your transcripts... atleast 10 pages if its only a Bachelors degree and could go up to 15/16 pages if Masters.
> 
> 5) Bank statements of atleast 4 pages for 1 year to 20 pages for 5 years. ( assuming 1 page per quarter)
> 
> 6) Application forms/Passport/CV/Declaration forms other supporting certificates etc would be atleast 20 pages...
> 
> Now total this up ...On an average this would easily cross over 110 to 130 pages...
> 
> Please keep this mind - Better documentation and better evidence ... betters your chances for a positive outcome.
> 
> Now am sure the numbers don't look that scary for you ... So Chill


Appreciate your detailed explanation Besthar!


----------



## laurinoz

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> hi ....
> 
> Any body here whose occupation is restaurant and cafe manager......?????? and waiting or completed assessment??????


Hi Amit, not sure there is anyone applying under this occupation. Although, some members are silent ones, so we never really know.
When have your docs been ackowledged by Vet?


----------



## mimfarook

laurinoz said:


> Aren't you just lucky? Translating is not really cheap..


I guess so..


----------



## prabodhk

*prabodhk*



laurinoz said:


> Hi Amit, not sure there is anyone applying under this occupation. Although, some members are silent ones, so we never really know.
> When have your docs been ackowledged by Vet?


Yes, one of my friend, His name is kish..he will be joining this forum in couple of days. I will inform him about you. Do not worry.


----------



## prabodhk

*prabodhk*

i am curious to know about whether i have to just declare the finds for ACT sponsorship or show a proof that i have that much fund which is INR approx 17L. I am also curious to know what is EOI exactly and what is the procedure>??? pls guide


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

laurinoz said:


> Hi Amit, not sure there is anyone applying under this occupation. Although, some members are silent ones, so we never really know.
> When have your docs been ackowledged by Vet?


Hi Laurinoz,

My docks logged on 28th June....i really do not knw when acknowledged. However after a month of sending my docs i have mailed them abut my ID and password ...which i got immediately on same day in their reply....


----------



## kulwantgill

Document Acknw. 2nd may
In progress 2 aug.
I called them today and ans will be completed was in next 2 weeks :-(


----------



## sumdur

kulwantgill said:


> Document Acknw. 2nd may
> In progress 2 aug.
> I called them today and ans will be completed was in next 2 weeks :-(


Dear kulwantgill,

That means 14 weeks for you are already passed and they asked u to wait for 2 more weeks. That means vat is currently taking 16 weeks for results.

Does this differ with job code, no of earlier jobs etc.

Regards,
sumdur 
2251/ vat ackw: 26th June /:fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

prabodhk said:


> i am curious to know about whether i have to just declare the finds for ACT sponsorship or show a proof that i have that much fund which is INR approx 17L. I am also curious to know what is EOI exactly and what is the procedure>??? pls guide


You need to check this link out. You will have all the information about EOI.
EOI is not a a visa application; it is a way to inform the government that you are interested to migrate under such or such visa category, for such or such State/Territory, basically.

SkillSelect


----------



## laurinoz

sumdur said:


> Dear kulwantgill,
> 
> That means 14 weeks for you are already passed and they asked u to wait for 2 more weeks. That means vat is currently taking 16 weeks for results.
> 
> Does this differ with job code, no of earlier jobs etc.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur
> 2251/ vat ackw: 26th June /:fingerscrossed:


Sumdur,

Yes, each case is different.
The more complew the case, the longer the wait. Docs submitted play a part too.
You also have the CO factor: you can be looked after by Speedy Gonzales, or by Snoopy (if you know your cartoons, lol)


----------



## FABIO26

I am heart broken after the wait and tolerance I get a rejection for flimsy reasons saying that my qualifications don't match with the position i.e. My Bachelor in commerce with a major in accounting does not match... All the very best to the rest of you on your applications.


----------



## Sapna

What's your occupation that you had applied for and how many years experience???


----------



## Sapna

How many years of occupation and which occupation you applied for ???


----------



## kulwantgill

laurinoz said:


> Sumdur,
> 
> Yes, each case is different.
> The more complew the case, the longer the wait. Docs submitted play a part too.
> You also have the CO factor: you can be looked after by Speedy Gonzales, or by Snoopy (if you know your cartoons, lol)[/Q
> 
> Me and my cousin applied in same category.and i submit each nd every supporting document but he had not pay slips of previous company and even not bank statement. His case was in progress on 9 august and he acknW. his documents on 15 august. So his case,s processing is fast as his manager got call on 15th aug. his case was more complex than me. But fast thn my case too.


----------



## cynthiaus

FABIO26 said:


> I am heart broken after the wait and tolerance I get a rejection for flimsy reasons saying that my qualifications don't match with the position i.e. My Bachelor in commerce with a major in accounting does not match... All the very best to the rest of you on your applications.


I don't understand. in the web it clearly stated that your occupation group which is B for 224214
Qualification/s assessed at Australian Bachelor degree or Australian higher degree level with none of the above(either with a highly relevant major, or with another qualification with a highly relevant major assessed at either AQF Diploma, AQF Advanced Diploma, Australian Associate Degree or Australian Graduate Diploma leve) and at least three years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.
so from my understanding, if you have 3 years above highly relevant employment, no matter what major you had, you should be fine. 
I think you should file for a reassessment unless you experience is less than 3 years.


----------



## besthar

FABIO26 said:


> I am heart broken after the wait and tolerance I get a rejection for flimsy reasons saying that my qualifications don't match with the position i.e. My Bachelor in commerce with a major in accounting does not match... All the very best to the rest of you on your applications.


I will not say sorry to you buddy, I'd rather say don't lose hope and don't give up ... 
I know its gonna cost you a lot of time and money to do it all over again ... 

But, I still feel you still have 2 options to go for : 

*1. Re-assessment or 
2. Re-apply under a more relevant job code with appropriate job duties and reference letters.* 

I am not sure of the channel you've adopted to present your case (self or thru agent) ... coz most times agent themselves are confused with the job code... Main criterion here is First assess yourself positive corresponding to a job code and apply with FULL confidence. 

You have plethora of information and guidance from very helpful members in this forum to help you at every stage of your application.

So cheer up and now look for a workaround ...


----------



## Sapna

I agree with all of them you should go for reassessment....you have already invested so much time and energy... don't give up...


----------



## nectar_s

khanash said:


> thank God my reassessment came as positive....
> filled my EOI yesterday and now preparing my docs for statesponsorship for South Australia.....
> theres a query can i scan the faxed copy of the skills assessment or I have to wait for the original assessment letter to arrive by post to apply for state sponsorship???
> PLZ HELP


congrats for your reassessment.


----------



## snarayan

FABIO26 said:


> I am heart broken after the wait and tolerance I get a rejection for flimsy reasons saying that my qualifications don't match with the position i.e. My Bachelor in commerce with a major in accounting does not match... All the very best to the rest of you on your applications.


Feel sorry for you after such long wait. Apply for a reassessment if you have claimed more than 3 years of experience. If you do not have 3 years of experience in the nominated occupation, it's very difficult to get a positive assessment without a relevant qualification as your occupation falls under group b.

All the best.


----------



## n.sh

Hi,

My Application status changed to In Progress today and for how much more time do I need to wait now. my application was received on July 25th.

Also, can anyone please suggest me on the documents required for WA SS? I know its a far step but just wanted to keep the papers ready.

Thanks,
N.


----------



## iamshamir

*Internal Auditor*

It is written on the immi site that- "Registration or licensing is required". In the below of the page- it is explained that- In many occupations you must be registered with or obtain a license from a local authority in the state or territory where you want to practise your occupation. Contact the local authority in your relevant state or territory to enquire about the licensing or registration requirements.


Can anyone-help me understand what does mean?

Do I require to obtain the license before or during my PR application process?
Or
After getting my PR, License will be required to practice @ the state, if I am intend to continue practice there as an Internal Auditor, which is not related with my immigration process and getting PR.

And how much time veteses need to do the assessment.




nectar_s said:


> it looks like the assessment differs from occupation to occupation and also, the sufficiency of documents you submit.. on an average they take 4-8 weeks.. i am in to internal auditor profession


----------



## peanut48

cynthiaus said:


> I don't understand. in the web it clearly stated that your occupation group which is B for 224214
> Qualification/s assessed at Australian Bachelor degree or Australian higher degree level with none of the above(either with a highly relevant major, or with another qualification with a highly relevant major assessed at either AQF Diploma, AQF Advanced Diploma, Australian Associate Degree or Australian Graduate Diploma leve) and at least three years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.
> so from my understanding, if you have 3 years above highly relevant employment, no matter what major you had, you should be fine.
> I think you should file for a reassessment unless you experience is less than 3 years.


Where are you getting your information?

On VETASSESS it's clearly given as below for group B.

Group B
Group B Occupations require a qualification which is assessed as at least at the level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation. In addition to this, the applicant must have at least *one year* of post-qualification employment in a field which is highly relevant and at an appropriate skill level to your nominated occupation completed in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. Pre-qualification employment may be considered.
If your qualification is not in a highly relevant field, additional years of employment will be required.


Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> Where are you getting your information?
> 
> On VETASSESS it's clearly given as below for group B.
> 
> Group B
> Group B Occupations require a qualification which is assessed as at least at the level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation. In addition to this, the applicant must have at least *one year* of post-qualification employment in a field which is highly relevant and at an appropriate skill level to your nominated occupation completed in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. Pre-qualification employment may be considered.
> If your qualification is not in a highly relevant field, additional years of employment will be required.
> 
> 
> Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


If you do not have a highly relevant qualification and you are part of group b, then you need 3 years of highly relevant experience to get a positive assessment.

Refer below where they have listed All occupations under group b.

Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## snarayan

Requirements for Group B

Qualification/s assessed at Australian Bachelor degree or Australian higher degree level
with a highly relevant major
and at least one year of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. 

Or
Qualification/s assessed at Australian Bachelor degree or Australian higher degree level
with another qualification with a highly relevant major assessed at either AQF Diploma, AQF Advanced Diploma, Australian Associate Degree or Australian Graduate Diploma level
and at least two years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. 


Or
Qualification/s assessed at Australian Bachelor degree or Australian higher degree level
with none of the above
and at least three years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.


----------



## khanash

hello guys....
help needed ...i have applied for south australia immigration and atteached the faxed copy of assessment results and probably my original documents have been lost somewhere in post.
Today i recieved email from south australian immi website they need original scanned results..
now i am so tensed what to do.can i suspend my application or something 
please guide


----------



## snarayan

khanash said:


> hello guys....
> help needed ...i have applied for south australia immigration and atteached the faxed copy of assessment results and probably my original documents have been lost somewhere in post.
> Today i recieved email from south australian immi website they need original scanned results..
> now i am so tensed what to do.can i suspend my application or something
> please guide


Ask vetassess to courier another copy. Pay for it if required. I hope they should be able to do that.


----------



## tanbd

khanash said:


> hello guys....
> help needed ...i have applied for south australia immigration and atteached the faxed copy of assessment results and probably my original documents have been lost somewhere in post.
> Today i recieved email from south australian immi website they need original scanned results..
> now i am so tensed what to do.can i suspend my application or something
> please guide


Mate, just wondering, when (date) you have submitted your SA SS application??? Can you pls share. Now regarding your question, I will say give them a call & try to find out whether you have to resubmit your application or you can provide original scan copy few days later as it got lost in post. Then you may also need to contact with Vetassess to organise another one send to you. By the way, if you received your result recently from Vetassess & depending on which one you have selected, the post takes like 7-20 days to arrive.


----------



## besthar

n.sh said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Application status changed to In Progress today and for how much more time do I need to wait now. my application was received on July 25th.
> 
> Also, can anyone please suggest me on the documents required for WA SS? I know its a far step but just wanted to keep the papers ready.
> 
> Thanks,
> N.


With the current lead times ... expect an outcome by 15th to 25th of October. Consider yourself very lucky if you can get a outcome by 15th of Oct.


----------



## nectar_s

As far as pre-assessment they dont require any licensing, but not sure of the requirement in future..
in my case, i just hold experience as internal auditor, and got my assessment +ve, moreover if you need practice , then you should hold Australian degree usually CA 

normal time for assessment is 8-12 weeks




iamshamir said:


> It is written on the immi site that- "Registration or licensing is required". In the below of the page- it is explained that- In many occupations you must be registered with or obtain a license from a local authority in the state or territory where you want to practise your occupation. Contact the local authority in your relevant state or territory to enquire about the licensing or registration requirements.
> 
> 
> Can anyone-help me understand what does mean?
> 
> Do I require to obtain the license before or during my PR application process?
> Or
> After getting my PR, License will be required to practice @ the state, if I am intend to continue practice there as an Internal Auditor, which is not related with my immigration process and getting PR.
> 
> And how much time veteses need to do the assessment.


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> Mate, just wondering, when (date) you have submitted your SA SS application??? Can you pls share. Now regarding your question, I will say give them a call & try to find out whether you have to resubmit your application or you can provide original scan copy few days later as it got lost in post. Then you may also need to contact with Vetassess to organise another one send to you. By the way, if you received your result recently from Vetassess & depending on which one you have selected, the post takes like 7-20 days to arrive.


I agree with tanbd. You should not worry and I believe that u ve been approved that is y they need ur original letter for their records. You shud get in touch with Vetassess and SA SS. 

All the best and pls share the date when u applied for SA SS.


----------



## mimfarook

Hi guys,

Quick question. Is it sufficient if we mention only the employment relevant to the nominated occupation in the vetassess application or do we need to mention all employment held?


----------



## khanash

sahil772 said:


> I agree with tanbd. You should not worry and I believe that u ve been approved that is y they need ur original letter for their records. You shud get in touch with Vetassess and SA SS.
> 
> All the best and pls share the date when u applied for SA SS.


thank u friends for ur quick responses.i,ll definitely call them and also go to the post office and try to find out if its there.But i will have to pay 60 dollars for reissue and 49 dollars for courier....aargh i m angry about this extra loss


----------



## tanbd

khanash said:


> thank u friends for ur quick responses.i,ll definitely call them and also go to the post office and try to find out if its there.But i will have to pay 60 dollars for reissue and 49 dollars for courier....aargh i m angry about this extra loss


I know but if its works out than atleast it will worth spending. Even I had to go to post office to collect mine and it took 9 days (including weekends) even though mine was express post. It came to my country within 5 days but local post office in my area make a mass of it. Hope it's works out for you mate. One more thing, you haven't share the date. I'm just trying to workout the date as I also applied for SA SS 4th August myself so if you pls share your application date for SA SS it will provide some feedback like me, Sahil & some others. Thanks mate.


----------



## besthar

mimfarook said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question. Is it sufficient if we mention only the employment relevant to the nominated occupation in the vetassess application or do we need to mention all employment held?


For the benefit of doubt ...mention all prior employments...


----------



## JP Mosa

iamshamir said:


> It is written on the immi site that- "Registration or licensing is required". In the below of the page- it is explained that- In many occupations you must be registered with or obtain a license from a local authority in the state or territory where you want to practise your occupation. Contact the local authority in your relevant state or territory to enquire about the licensing or registration requirements.
> 
> 
> Can anyone-help me understand what does mean?
> 
> Do I require to obtain the license before or during my PR application process?
> Or
> After getting my PR, License will be required to practice @ the state, if I am intend to continue practice there as an Internal Auditor, which is not related with my immigration process and getting PR.
> 
> And how much time veteses need to do the assessment.


Registration or licensing is not required until you reach OZ.....once you reach there .....you can try for that ........registration boosts our chances for faster placements......


----------



## mimfarook

besthar said:


> For the benefit of doubt ...mention all prior employments...


Thanks for the reply.so I will need to submit all employment documents for that position as well?


----------



## besthar

mimfarook said:


> Thanks for the reply.so I will need to submit all employment documents for that position as well?



As long as you're confident of a positive verification , I'd suggest you to put all the prior employment documents , weather he refer to it or not ... its his prerogative .... It would only give him a comfort feel of your maturity post your qualifications. 

FYI - I had also put papers pertaining to my tenure as a Quality Analyst... But, Yes I had skipped to put details of my current employment as I wasn't too sure how the verification call would go down with my boss.


----------



## mimfarook

One more thing guys. How did u guys put ur documents together.

Did u file it, or put them all in one envelope. 

I read the notes saying not to put into display folders so how do I arrange all my documents?


----------



## besthar

*Thread specific to ICT Sales*

Hi Guys, 

We've seen a quite a lot of applicants for 2252 ICT Sales professionals ... I have created a specific thread to address documentation queries pertaining to applicants for this Job Code. 

Thread - 2252 ICT Sales Professionals to Australia


----------



## cynthiaus

Dear fellows 
For those whose bosses got contacted by VETASSESS via email/phone calls, I have a question. Forgive me if it has been answered in this thread previously as I didn't go through all 200+ pages, but I'd appreciate if you can reply to me again. Thanks
What kind of questions were asked by vet? Does it include what position the contacted person holds in the company? what's your job description and since when you have been working under them? or is there any thing else? or are they all just yes/no questions to verify what you wrote and they signed are true?


----------



## Surfer127

Snarayan & I, complete six weeks today & Laurin you complete seven weeks today. 

This wait i skilling me.


----------



## snarayan

mimfarook said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question. Is it sufficient if we mention only the employment relevant to the nominated occupation in the vetassess application or do we need to mention all employment held?


Hi Mimfarook - I would advice you to mention only the relevant experience (to the nominated occupation) in the application form and submit documents pertaining to the same. Also, only submit documents dating back less than 5 years, unless you are going for a Points Test Advisory because the assessors will only assess 5 years worth of experience. 

On your CV, mention all the positions you've held throughout your career. Only a one or a two liner for the experiences that are not relevant. Make sure it does not exceed 4 pages. 

Do not provide irrelevant documentation which can inturn lead to a delay in the process. Provide exactly what is asked for.

When it comes to arraging documents, I arranged the documents in a logical order using jump clips.


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Snarayan & I, complete six weeks today & Laurin you complete seven weeks today.
> 
> This wait i skilling me.


another 6 to go


----------



## Jullz

Surfer127 said:


> Snarayan & I, complete six weeks today & Laurin you complete seven weeks today.
> 
> This wait i skilling me.


Another 5 or 6 weeks for you and Snarayan, and another 4 or 5 for Laurinoz and you all will be one step closer to your dreams!


----------



## mimfarook

snarayan said:


> Hi Mimfarook - I would advice you to mention only the relevant experience (to the nominated occupation) in the application form and submit documents pertaining to the same. Also, only submit documents dating back less than 5 years, unless you are going for a Points Test Advisory because the assessors will only assess 5 years worth of experience.
> 
> On your CV, mention all the positions you've held throughout your career. Only a one or a two liner for the experiences that are not relevant. Make sure it does not exceed 4 pages.
> 
> Do not provide irrelevant documentation which can inturn lead to a delay in the process. Provide exactly what is asked for.
> 
> When it comes to arraging documents, I arranged the documents in a logical order using jump clips.


Thanks snarayan,

I read the srg guidelines and understood the same.

I had already filed punched and filed the documents. Only then I had read about this. Looks like I will have to take them off and do like u said. Only hope it wont be a problem.


----------



## laurinoz

mimfarook said:


> Thanks snarayan,
> 
> I read the srg guidelines and understood the same.
> 
> I had already filed punched and filed the documents. Only then I had read about this. Looks like I will have to take them off and do like u said. Only hope it wont be a problem.


There is no special guideline for arranging your documents, so no panic.
The only requirement from Vet is to separate your work experience docs, and put a front page to identify each.

Although it is not a beauty contest, it is better to have an "easy-to-read" file, done in chronological order. If you want to put folders, there is nothing against that. Still better than flying papers. Paper clips/jump clips are also a good choice.

My belief is that, if the CO has his job facilitated, he/she will be in a better mood. And we all want a happy CO!


----------



## Surfer127

You cannot file the documents .. I have read it somewhere..


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> You cannot file the documents .. I have read it somewhere..


Really? I haven't. Is it on the Vetassess Website? Or on the forum?


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Really? I haven't. Is it on the Vetassess Website? Or on the forum?


There are some details on the vetassess site...
Do not staple or bind documents to the application form or put documents in display folders; fonts and size that you are allowed to use, and can't remember very well now.
Check the SRG1 Explanatory Notes for Skills Assessment


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

hi jullz,

please suggest your roles & duties of HR adviser

Iam also intend to apply for Hr adviser.

iam having expereince as Asst.manager In private bank of HRD dept

and expereince as Manager in HRM dept of nationalized bank.

total comes to 4 years

qualification bachelor degree in Commerce

Master degree in HRM & Finance

both are regular course


Am i eligible for HR adviser


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> There are some details on the vetassess site...
> Do not staple or bind documents to the application form or put documents in display folders; fonts and size that you are allowed to use, and can't remember very well now.
> Check the SRG1 Explanatory Notes for Skills Assessment


Oh yes, seen it.
Cheers


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Really? I haven't. Is it on the Vetassess Website? Or on the forum?


 SRG1 Application Form, Page no 27, Third Columnn, it says dont put documents in display folder. 

I think they have their own standardised filing system.


----------



## Jullz

chaitu2bandaru said:


> hi jullz,
> 
> please suggest your roles & duties of HR adviser
> 
> Iam also intend to apply for Hr adviser.
> 
> iam having expereince as Asst.manager In private bank of HRD dept
> 
> and expereince as Manager in HRM dept of nationalized bank.
> 
> total comes to 4 years
> 
> qualification bachelor degree in Commerce
> 
> Master degree in HRM & Finance
> 
> both are regular course
> 
> 
> Am i eligible for HR adviser


Dear Chaitu, my tasks and your tasks may not be the same! The tasks from your current job description should be almost the same with the ANZSCO description for the job you are applying. Not identical though, but more detailed.
Tasks Include:
_
- arranging for advertising of job vacancies, interviewing and testing of applicants, and selection of staff
- maintaining personnel records and associated human resource information systems
- providing advice and information to management on workplace relations policies and procedures, staff performance and disciplinary matters
- arranging the induction of staff and providing information on conditions of service, salaries and promotional opportunities
- receiving and recording job vacancy information from employers such as details about job description, wages and conditions of employment
- providing information on current job vacancies in the organisation to employers and job seekers
- undertaking negotiations on terms and conditions of employment, and examining and resolving disputes and grievances
- studying and interpreting legislation, awards, collective agreements and employment contracts, wage payment systems and dispute settlement procedures
- developing, planning and formulating enterprise agreements or collective contracts such as productivity-based wage adjustment procedures, workplace relations policies and programs, and procedures for their implementation
- overseeing the formation and conduct of workplace consultative committees and employee participation initiatives


_


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

Jullz said:


> Dear Chaitu, my tasks and your tasks may not be the same! The tasks from your current job description should be almost the same with the ANZSCO description for the job you are applying. Not identical though, but more detailed.
> Tasks Include:
> _
> - arranging for advertising of job vacancies, interviewing and testing of applicants, and selection of staff
> - maintaining personnel records and associated human resource information systems
> - providing advice and information to management on workplace relations policies and procedures, staff performance and disciplinary matters
> - arranging the induction of staff and providing information on conditions of service, salaries and promotional opportunities
> - receiving and recording job vacancy information from employers such as details about job description, wages and conditions of employment
> - providing information on current job vacancies in the organisation to employers and job seekers
> - undertaking negotiations on terms and conditions of employment, and examining and resolving disputes and grievances
> - studying and interpreting legislation, awards, collective agreements and employment contracts, wage payment systems and dispute settlement procedures
> - developing, planning and formulating enterprise agreements or collective contracts such as productivity-based wage adjustment procedures, workplace relations policies and programs, and procedures for their implementation
> - overseeing the formation and conduct of workplace consultative committees and employee participation initiatives
> 
> 
> _


hi


jullz,

i require clarification

I have worked as Asst.Manager and now in Manager cadre.

the roles which you have furnished now is almost similar to my roles.

please advise me whether can i apply for HR adviser (or) I have to go for HR Manager

If i go for HR Manager, I have worked in HR Manager cadre 11 months till date

thats why i have choosen HR adviser


Please guide me in this regard, which occupation can i go for ?


----------



## Jullz

chaitu2bandaru said:


> hi
> 
> 
> jullz,
> 
> i require clarification
> 
> I have worked as Asst.Manager and now in Manager cadre.
> 
> the roles which you have furnished now is almost similar to my roles.
> 
> please advise me whether can i apply for HR adviser (or) I have to go for HR Manager
> 
> If i go for HR Manager, I have worked in HR Manager cadre 11 months till date
> 
> thats why i have choosen HR adviser
> 
> 
> Please guide me in this regard, which occupation can i go for ?


HR Manager and HR Adviser has different tasks!
As i know, it doesn't matter if you are Assistant Manager but you do HR Adviser job. Tasks are more important than the job name.
Someone correct me if I am wrong!
Secondly HR Manager is assessed by AIM, which has toughest conditions than Vetassess. To apply for HR Manager, you should have minimum 4 managers in your subordinate, provide organization chart, and many other things. Anyway, you should check the AIM website for more details.

_HR MANAGER
Tasks Include:

determining, implementing, monitoring, reviewing and evaluating human resource management strategies, policies and plans to meet business needs
advising and assisting other Managers in applying sound recruitment and selection practices, and appropriate induction, training and development programs
developing and implementing performance management systems to plan, appraise and improve individual and team performance
representing the organisation in negotiations with unions and employees to determine remuneration and other conditions of employment
developing and implementing occupational health and safety programs and equal employment opportunity programs, and ensuring compliance with related statutory requirements
overseeing the application of redundancy and other employee retrenchment policies
monitoring employment costs and productivity levels
may train and advise other Managers in personnel and workplace relations matters
_


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

Jullz said:


> HR Manager and HR Adviser has different tasks!
> As i know, it doesn't matter if you are Assistant Manager but you do HR Adviser job. Tasks are more important than the job name.
> Someone correct me if I am wrong!
> Secondly HR Manager is assessed by AIM, which has toughest conditions than Vetassess. To apply for HR Manager, you should have minimum 4 managers in your subordinate, provide organization chart, and many other things. Anyway, you should check the AIM website for more details.
> 
> _HR MANAGER
> Tasks Include:
> 
> determining, implementing, monitoring, reviewing and evaluating human resource management strategies, policies and plans to meet business needs
> advising and assisting other Managers in applying sound recruitment and selection practices, and appropriate induction, training and development programs
> developing and implementing performance management systems to plan, appraise and improve individual and team performance
> representing the organisation in negotiations with unions and employees to determine remuneration and other conditions of employment
> developing and implementing occupational health and safety programs and equal employment opportunity programs, and ensuring compliance with related statutory requirements
> overseeing the application of redundancy and other employee retrenchment policies
> monitoring employment costs and productivity levels
> may train and advise other Managers in personnel and workplace relations matters
> _


Hi Jullz,

I have 2 subordinates and they are in clerical cadre.

so i will go for HR adviser.

what about your suggestion?


----------



## prabodhk

*pls help*

Anybody applied or done with Travel Agency Manager in ACT? 

My status is In process with Vettassess and this is the 12th week. They have contacted my employer and my boss has replied back. 

Please let me know by when can i get the vettasses result by mail or on website?


----------



## Jullz

Dear Friends. I am all frightened now as I missed some details on DIAC site.
I was so caught with skill assessment, IELTS and other things that i omitted some facts.
On DIAC website, at HR professionals it's written:

_Skill level

This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. *At least five years of relevant experience* may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1)._

_Note: If your qualifications are not in a relevant field to your nominated occupation and you want to claim points, the assessing authority will be unable to provide advice to the department. In these circumstances, the department will make a determination of how many points will be awarded to your qualifications._

On my skill assessment result Vetassess said that my* qualification in not in a highly relevant field of study* but on the Points test Advisory Letter it says that the *qualification is recognized by Vetassess for the purposes of awarding points for qualification under GSM points test as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree.*


And I bet I saw somewhere, but I cannot find it anymore, that if the qualification is not in a relevant field, some additional years of experience may be needed. I don't have any additional years!!

Pre qualification employment: 3 years
Post qualification employment: 5 years (claim points for 5 years only)

Do I miss something here? 

Sorry for posting this here but on this thread are all my friends!


----------



## Jullz

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> I have 2 subordinates and they are in clerical cadre.
> 
> so i will go for HR adviser.
> 
> what about your suggestion?


I'd say you go for HR Adviser and not HR Manager!
If I can help you with something, please ask!
Good luck!


----------



## ejpaul77

Surfer127 said:


> Snarayan & I, complete six weeks today & Laurin you complete seven weeks today.
> 
> This wait i skilling me.


Me too completed six weeks..!!


----------



## snarayan

Jullz said:


> Dear Friends. I am all frightened now as I missed some details on DIAC site.
> I was so caught with skill assessment, IELTS and other things that i omitted some facts.
> On DIAC website, at HR professionals it's written:
> 
> _Skill level
> 
> This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. *At least five years of relevant experience* may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1)._
> 
> _Note: If your qualifications are not in a relevant field to your nominated occupation and you want to claim points, the assessing authority will be unable to provide advice to the department. In these circumstances, the department will make a determination of how many points will be awarded to your qualifications._
> 
> On my skill assessment result Vetassess said that my* qualification in not in a highly relevant field of study* but on the Points test Advisory Letter it says that the *qualification is recognized by Vetassess for the purposes of awarding points for qualification under GSM points test as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree.*
> 
> 
> And I bet I saw somewhere, but I cannot find it anymore, that if the qualification is not in a relevant field, some additional years of experience may be needed. I don't have any additional years!!
> 
> Pre qualification employment: 3 years
> Post qualification employment: 5 years (claim points for 5 years only)
> 
> Do I miss something here?
> 
> Sorry for posting this here but on this thread are all my friends!



Jullz - I think you are absolutely fine to claim points for experience as well as qualification as you have more than 3 years of experience which led you to a positive assessment (group B). The fact that you also have a points test advisory letter which clearly indicates your qualification equivalent to a bachelor degree is a double insurance for you and there should not be any issue whatsoever.


----------



## snarayan

Jullz - you asked the same question a month back I guess and the answer was same. You are deemed to be skilled once your bachelors degree has been completed. Any experience after that can be claimed without any problems whatsoever.


----------



## sahil772

Jullz said:


> Dear Chaitu, my tasks and your tasks may not be the same! The tasks from your current job description should be almost the same with the ANZSCO description for the job you are applying. Not identical though, but more detailed.
> Tasks Include:
> _
> - arranging for advertising of job vacancies, interviewing and testing of applicants, and selection of staff
> - maintaining personnel records and associated human resource information systems
> - providing advice and information to management on workplace relations policies and procedures, staff performance and disciplinary matters
> - arranging the induction of staff and providing information on conditions of service, salaries and promotional opportunities
> - receiving and recording job vacancy information from employers such as details about job description, wages and conditions of employment
> - providing information on current job vacancies in the organisation to employers and job seekers
> - undertaking negotiations on terms and conditions of employment, and examining and resolving disputes and grievances
> - studying and interpreting legislation, awards, collective agreements and employment contracts, wage payment systems and dispute settlement procedures
> - developing, planning and formulating enterprise agreements or collective contracts such as productivity-based wage adjustment procedures, workplace relations policies and programs, and procedures for their implementation
> - overseeing the formation and conduct of workplace consultative committees and employee participation initiatives
> 
> 
> _


Hi Julz

First of all, Conrats... 
I ve also applied in HR adviser category on 2 Aug (same as u) but I see u ve been approved yesterday by WA. I am still waiting for SA SS. How is the job prospects scenario there.

Thanx


----------



## snarayan

Also Jullz: the note is a typical example of an IT professional with a non it qualification. In such case the candidates experience is assessed by ACS and since the qualification is non IT, ACS will not be able to make a judgement on his qualification. In such cases Diac will make its own decision or refer the candidate to vetassess for qualification assessment.

In your case, vetassess has assessed your qualification on the skills assessment as well as on the PTA. No issues at all whatsoever.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## sahil772

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Hi Jullz,
> 
> I have 2 subordinates and they are in clerical cadre.
> 
> so i will go for HR adviser.
> 
> what about your suggestion?



Hi Chaitu

U r not eligible to apply for HR manager as that requires lot of senority into this profession. U shud ve atleast 3 or 4 managers under you and these managers will ve their own team of at leadt 3 or 4 employees. I have read this on AIM website as they only assess HR manager occupation. Go for HR advisor.


----------



## SunnytoAustralia

*VETASSESS Assessment time*

Hello everyone!

I am a newcomer to this thread.

I have gone through quite a few pages of this thread and find the comments from all of you to be extremely relevant and interesting. I have filed my application to VETASSESS on 17th June and am awaiting reply. This is the 10th week running,

Can you please throw some light by when should I expect the result from VETASSESS? Is there any means by which I can expedite the process a bit?




***************************************************************************************************
225112| Vet/in-progress: 17 Jun | IELTS: 27th Jul. L:8.5, R:7.5, W:8, S:8.5


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

Jullz said:


> Dear Friends. I am all frightened now as I missed some details on DIAC site.
> I was so caught with skill assessment, IELTS and other things that i omitted some facts.
> On DIAC website, at HR professionals it's written:
> 
> _Skill level
> 
> This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. *At least five years of relevant experience* may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1)._
> 
> _Note: If your qualifications are not in a relevant field to your nominated occupation and you want to claim points, the assessing authority will be unable to provide advice to the department. In these circumstances, the department will make a determination of how many points will be awarded to your qualifications._
> 
> On my skill assessment result Vetassess said that my* qualification in not in a highly relevant field of study* but on the Points test Advisory Letter it says that the *qualification is recognized by Vetassess for the purposes of awarding points for qualification under GSM points test as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree.*
> 
> 
> And I bet I saw somewhere, but I cannot find it anymore, that if the qualification is not in a relevant field, some additional years of experience may be needed. I don't have any additional years!!
> 
> Pre qualification employment: 3 years
> Post qualification employment: 5 years (claim points for 5 years only)
> 
> Do I miss something here?
> 
> Sorry for posting this here but on this thread are all my friends!


Hi jullz,

You will get 15 points for your degree.

Further, if your degree is not in the nominated occupation, you should have mimimum 3 years post qualification experience.

That you already have.


----------



## snarayan

Welcome Sunny, 

You can expect an outcome anytime around the 12 weeks timeframe from the day your documents were acknowledged by VETASSESS. You should count the weeks from the day you received the mail from VETASSESS and not from the day you filed your application. 

With regards to expiditing the process, this is what is mentioned on the site:

"If you have a full skills Assessment which is now urgent due to your visa expiring or upcoming birthday, please submit an urgency request form and we will attempt to meet your deadline. Upcoming migration changes and potential State/Territory Sponsorship changes are not usually sufficient for an application to be processed urgently"


----------



## khanash

tanbd said:


> I know but if its works out than atleast it will worth spending. Even I had to go to post office to collect mine and it took 9 days (including weekends) even though mine was express post. It came to my country within 5 days but local post office in my area make a mass of it. Hope it's works out for you mate. One more thing, you haven't share the date. I'm just trying to workout the date as I also applied for SA SS 4th August myself so if you pls share your application date for SA SS it will provide some feedback like me, Sahil & some others. Thanks mate.


i appled on 18th but when i emailed the SA website they invalidated my application saying that i will have to attach the original letter in the new application so means i will have to reapply when letter comes by post,,,


----------



## Jullz

Thanks for your replys guys! I think i become paranoic :|


----------



## mimfarook

Surfer127 said:


> SRG1 Application Form, Page no 27, Third Columnn, it says dont put documents in display folder.
> 
> I think they have their own standardised filing system.


Yes, unfortunately I only saw the form guidelines after filing. I guess I will remove them and use paper clips where necessary and one of those huge clips to hold all the documents together.


----------



## Surfer127

mimfarook said:


> Yes, unfortunately I only saw the form guidelines after filing. I guess I will remove them and use paper clips where necessary and one of those huge clips to hold all the documents together.


Dont worry - You dont need a huge clip to hold all docs.. Just use clips for -sperate section, sub section, and then put all those in an A4 size envelope - it wont go anywhere..


----------



## iamshamir

Thanks a lot 



nectar_s said:


> As far as pre-assessment they dont require any licensing, but not sure of the requirement in future..
> in my case, i just hold experience as internal auditor, and got my assessment +ve, moreover if you need practice , then you should hold Australian degree usually CA
> 
> normal time for assessment is 8-12 weeks


----------



## iamshamir

Thanks a lot bro. 



JP Mosa said:


> Registration or licensing is not required until you reach OZ.....once you reach there .....you can try for that ........registration boosts our chances for faster placements......


----------



## tanbd

khanash said:


> thank u friends for ur quick responses.i,ll definitely call them and also go to the post office and try to find out if its there.But i will have to pay 60 dollars for reissue and 49 dollars for courier....aargh i m angry about this extra loss


Mate, still waiting for your response regarding your SA SS application submission date.. Please response. Thanks.


----------



## prabodhk

*Please somebody reply*

I want to know if my status on vettasses changed to in progress on 16th AUG and I am in to the 12th week since I gt the ack [ 27th MAY] from them. By when shall i expect the status to be changed to completed and the vettasses assesment +ve or -ve is communicated to me? 

Pls reply:confused2:


----------



## snarayan

prabodhk said:


> I want to know if my status on vettasses changed to in progress on 16th AUG and I am in to the 12th week since I gt the ack [ 27th MAY] from them. By when shall i expect the status to be changed to completed and the vettasses assesment +ve or -ve is communicated to me?
> 
> Pls reply:confused2:


call them up and check for the status. 12 weeks is the general timelines, no one can say how long it will take.


----------



## prabodhk

*re:*



snarayan said:


> call them up and check for the status. 12 weeks is the general timelines, no one can say how long it will take.


is it ok if I call them and ask? it wont hamper my progress right?


----------



## prabodhk

*ok*



prabodhk said:


> is it ok if I call them and ask? it wont hamper my progress right?


i have the login and password to check the status ...does the login status and original status vary? i mean does it laps>


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> Mate, still waiting for your response regarding your SA SS application submission date.. Please response. Thanks.


Tanbd, 

Khansh applied on 18th July as mentioned on pg 236.


----------



## blackmarch

prabodhk said:


> I want to know if my status on vettasses changed to in progress on 16th AUG and I am in to the 12th week since I gt the ack [ 27th MAY] from them. By when shall i expect the status to be changed to completed and the vettasses assesment +ve or -ve is communicated to me?
> 
> Pls reply:confused2:


The initial waiting time should be 12 to 16 weeks.


----------



## tanbd

khanash said:


> i appled on 18th but when i emailed the SA website they invalidated my application saying that i will have to attach the original letter in the new application so means i will have to reapply when letter comes by post,,,


Thanks mate for the info and please ignore my earlier post. And best wishes with your reapplication.


----------



## bhashmi

Need an expert advice from anybody on this thread

One of my friend is about to lodge the application for the assessment to VETASSESS. He has got PHD in biomedical engineering from England in July 2013. He has around 5 Years of experience as university lecturer and wants to apply in 242111 ANZCODE for immigration. He wants to claim 20 points for PHD degree. 

what could be the possibility of getting positive assessment with claiming of 20 points as PHD?


----------



## laurinoz

bhashmi said:


> Need an expert advice from anybody on this thread
> 
> One of my friend is about to lodge the application for the assessment to VETASSESS. He has got PHD in biomedical engineering from England in July 2013. He has around 5 Years of experience as university lecturer and wants to apply in 242111 ANZCODE for immigration. He wants to claim 20 points for PHD degree.
> 
> what could be the possibility of getting positive assessment with claiming of 20 points as PHD?


I believe he could claim the 20 points, if Vetassess considers his PHD as:
_Doctorate from an Australian educational institution or other Doctorate of a recognised standard_


----------



## bhashmi

laurinoz said:


> I believe he could claim the 20 points, if Vetassess considers his PHD as:
> _Doctorate from an Australian educational institution or other Doctorate of a recognised standard_


I went to the Vetassess website but I am having confusion about the groups they have created and they are saying that person must have atleast one year post qualification experience. Kindly clarify

Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## mimfarook

Surfer127 said:


> Dont worry - You dont need a huge clip to hold all docs.. Just use clips for -sperate section, sub section, and then put all those in an A4 size envelope - it wont go anywhere..


Thanks surfer for the guidance. I have done that now. Just need to wait till tomorrow to send it.


----------



## laurinoz

bhashmi said:


> I went to the Vetassess website but I am having confusion about the groups they have created and they are saying that person must have atleast one year post qualification experience. Kindly clarify
> 
> Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


Hi Bhashmi,

I have seen that your friend falls indeed in group A, and Vetassess requires at least a year of employment, following the qualification.
And it looks mandatory. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but i think your friend should wait another year before being able to apply for University Lecturer..

_Group A Occupations require a qualification which is at least at the level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation. *In addition to this, the applicant must have at least one year of post-qualification employment in a field which is highly relevant and at an appropriate skill level to your nominated occupation completed in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. *Employment needs to be undertaken after completion of the highly relevant qualification. Pre-qualification employment cannot be considered for Group A._


----------



## SunnytoAustralia

snarayan said:


> Welcome Sunny,
> 
> You can expect an outcome anytime around the 12 weeks timeframe from the day your documents were acknowledged by VETASSESS. You should count the weeks from the day you received the mail from VETASSESS and not from the day you filed your application.
> 
> With regards to expiditing the process, this is what is mentioned on the site:
> 
> "If you have a full skills Assessment which is now urgent due to your visa expiring or upcoming birthday, please submit an urgency request form and we will attempt to meet your deadline. Upcoming migration changes and potential State/Territory Sponsorship changes are not usually sufficient for an application to be processed urgently"



Many thanks snarayan. 

Would you recommend I call them once to check the status, or wait till the 12 weeks.


----------



## laurinoz

SunnytoAustralia said:


> Many thanks snarayan.
> 
> Would you recommend I call them once to check the status, or wait till the 12 weeks.


Hi SunnytoAustralia,

Better to wait to have your 12 weeks completed. The actual trend is about 12-14 weeks.
Let's hope for a positive outcome :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> Hi Bhashmi,
> 
> I have seen that your friend falls indeed in group A, and Vetassess requires at least a year of employment, following the qualification.
> And it looks mandatory. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but i think your friend should wait another year before being able to apply for University Lecturer..
> 
> _Group A Occupations require a qualification which is at least at the level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation. *In addition to this, the applicant must have at least one year of post-qualification employment in a field which is highly relevant and at an appropriate skill level to your nominated occupation completed in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. *Employment needs to be undertaken after completion of the highly relevant qualification. Pre-qualification employment cannot be considered for Group A._


Dear laurinoz,
His friend has already five years experience. Experience would be count after from Bachelor degree. So, I see no problem here. Here he will claim for his overseas experience .

His Phd would count for his educational point.
So, here 20 points is his fair claim. :drum:


----------



## bhashmi

mithu93ku said:


> Dear laurinoz,
> His friend has already five years experience. Experience would be count after from Bachelor degree. So, I see no problem here. Here he will claim for his overseas experience .
> 
> His Phd would count for his educational point.
> So, here 20 points is his fair claim. :drum:



Thank you guys for your response. @_Shel can you please shed some light on that please?


----------



## mithu93ku

bhashmi said:


> Thank you guys for your response. @_Shel can you please shed some light on that please?


Another thing should be consider, while he was at Phd study-- is it was full paid leave or not--would affect his work experience count-- but not will affect his education point.  :drum:


----------



## bhashmi

mithu93ku said:


> Another thing should be consider, while he was at Phd study-- is it was full paid leave or not--would affect his work experience count-- but not will affect his education point.  :drum:


He was sent by his university on scholarship for doing PHD and yes he was on full paid leave. I don't know if it would affect his work experience count or not. Anybody else can help me on this


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Dear laurinoz,
> His friend has already five years experience. Experience would be count after from Bachelor degree. So, I see no problem here. Here he will claim for his overseas experience .
> 
> His Phd would count for his educational point.
> So, here 20 points is his fair claim. :drum:


Hi Mithu,

Are you 100% sure? Bhashmi has not mentioned if his friend had another qualification highly relevant to the occupation, prior to employment. Only PHD has been talked about.
If he has only the PHD assessed as relevant, then he needs an extra year.

Bhashmi, can you share some light?
Please bear in mind I only read the Vetassess requirements, I am no expert


----------



## bhashmi

laurinoz said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> Are you 100% sure? Bhashmi has not mentioned if his friend had another qualification highly relevant to the occupation, prior to employment. Only PHD has been talked about.
> If he has only the PHD assessed as relevant, then he needs an extra year.
> 
> Bhashmi, can you share some light?
> Please bear in mind I only read the Vetassess requirements, I am no expert


He has done Bachelor and Masters in Engineering (Mechanical Engineering). He has around 7 years of experience in the field of lecturer in university. In July 2013, he has completed his PHD in Biomedical engineering.

I don't know what "Highly Relevant" means?? Does the bachelor and master degree assess as highly relevant?


----------



## laurinoz

bhashmi said:


> He has done Bachelor and Masters in Engineering (Mechanical Engineering). He has around 7 years of experience in the field of lecturer in university. In July 2013, he has completed his PHD in Biomedical engineering.
> 
> I don't know what "Highly Relevant" means?? Does the bachelor and master degree assess as highly relevant?


Cheers B.,

Highly relevant means: in the same field, with same duties. So Vet expects the studies to match the occupation your friend will apply for.
I am honestly in doubt, and will not try to speculate. My suggestion would be to use the Advisory service from Vetassess maybe?


----------



## mithu93ku

[/QUOTE]


laurinoz said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> Are you 100% sure? Bhashmi has not mentioned if his friend had another qualification highly relevant to the occupation, prior to employment. Only PHD has been talked about.
> If he has only the PHD assessed as relevant, then he needs an extra year.
> 
> Bhashmi, can you share some light?
> Please bear in mind I only read the Vetassess requirements, I am no expert


See Laurinzo with due respect to you, 
His friend was a University lecturer before completing Phd. That meet the requirements.
And after then come Phd. Think this way. 


> He has done Bachelor and Masters in Engineering (Mechanical Engineering). He has around 7 years of experience in the field of lecturer in university.


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> Cheers B.,
> 
> Highly relevant means: in the same field, with same duties. So Vet expects the studies to match the occupation your friend will apply for.
> I am honestly in doubt, and will not try to speculate. My suggestion would be to use the Advisory service from Vetassess maybe?


I don't see his friend need Advisory service from Vetassess - I am thinking about his full paid or not while Phd study which will determine the years of experience.


----------



## snarayan

See Laurinzo with due respect to you, 
His friend was a University lecturer before completing Phd. That meet the requirements.
And after then come Phd. Think this way.[/QUOTE]

But in order for him to claim points for experience, his bachelors degree needs to be assessed as equivalent to AQF Bachelors. All experience after his Bachelors Degree can be claimed. 

And if the Bachelors needs to be assessed, he needs to request for Points Test Advisory as the skills assessment will list only his Phd. 

A PTA along with skills assessment is the best option, because it will list all of his qualification - Bachelors, Masters and PHd and equate it to AQF. It will also list the employment which is considered to be skilled. 

I believe he can claim 20 points for Phd. He can also claim points for experience after his bachelors degree.

With regards to his experience during Phd, it needs to be more than 40 hours per fortnight and paid. If this is proved, I believe he can claim points.


----------



## laurinoz

[/QUOTE]=mithu93ku;1432633][/quote]
See Laurinzo with due respect to you, 
His friend was a University lecturer before completing Phd. That meet the requirements.
And after then come Phd. Think this way.[/QUOTE]

No prob Mithu,

I didn't know mechanical engineering was the same as biomedical engineering. Hence why I was doubting his Bachelor degree was relevant to the occupation, and therefore was counting only his PHD as relevant.
I had to go on Wikipedia, we learn new things everyday!


----------



## bhashmi

=mithu93ku;1432633][/quote]
See Laurinzo with due respect to you, 
His friend was a University lecturer before completing Phd. That meet the requirements.
And after then come Phd. Think this way.[/QUOTE]

No prob Mithu,

I didn't know mechanical engineering was the same as biomedical engineering. Hence why I was doubting his Bachelor degree was relevant to the occupation, and therefore was counting only his PHD as relevant.
I had to go on Wikipedia, we learn new things everyday![/QUOTE]

No, laurinoz it is not the same as Mechanical Engineering.


----------



## laurinoz

Bhashmi,
I sent you a PM


----------



## bhashmi

laurinoz said:


> Bhashmi,
> I sent you a PM


Sorry, but I didnt get it


----------



## mithu93ku

bhashmi said:


> =mithu93ku;1432633]
> 
> No, laurinoz it is not the same as Mechanical Engineering.


From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Biomechanical-BME, based on Mechanical engineering - often associated with biomechanics, biotransport, medical devices, and modeling of biological systems, like soft tissue mechanics.


So it is relevant study.

But our concern should be , he is not going to asses as Mechanical Engineer , rather a university lecturer .
So other things should keep apart.


----------



## bhashmi

mithu93ku said:


> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> So it is relevant study.
> 
> But our concern should be , he is not going to asses as Mechanical Engineer , rather a university lecturer .
> So other things should keep apart.


Thats exactly what my concern is..that is the reason why I asked the highly relevant means. 

So, what should be qualification of a lecturer in an engineering university who teaches engineering subjects? I think he should an engineering. Shouldn't he?


----------



## mithu93ku

bhashmi said:


> Thats exactly what my concern is..that is the reason why I asked the highly relevant means.
> 
> So, what should be qualification of a lecturer in an engineering university who teaches engineering subjects? I think he should an engineering. Shouldn't he?


There is a guideline for university lecturer in Australian Bureau of Statistics website - where duties and responsibilities are briefly described. follow there instructions and make a CDR accordingly for VETASSESS assessment.


----------



## cynthiaus

snarayan said:


> Cynthiaaus- btw if you read the first paragraph of the news, it clearly states that only those 38 occupations are under review And the concluding paragraph says the review will complete on oct1st and the outcome will be announced...so be positive and let's get on with the process


Snarayan, you are the very expert here and I want to ask about something. 
How will DIAC assess the year of experience? I had 2.5 yrs of working experience (highly related to the occupation I applied) by the time I lodged with VET. I know I need 3 years to claim 5 points and that's not enough but I applied the PTA anyway. 
My question is by the time I am able to apply for EOI or SS or visa, I probably will be able to claim 5 points of working experience. But in Vet's assessment and PTA, it won't say so. What do I do then? If I am still working at the same company, do I just submit the proof of still working here and they will automatically recognize the experience time? If I changed my job, say now, do I need to submit new documents saying I am working on this occupation in the new company?


----------



## snarayan

Hi cynthiaus - first of all, I am not any expert. I have just been keeping myself informed about some of processes and immigration policies which are relevant to me.

To answer your question, Diac and vetassess are independent entities. The only requirement is you need to have a positive skills assessment when claiming points on EOI. It's then upto you to prove your claims are correct. You could do this by providing the payslips for the additional months if you are working for the same employer along with what you've submitted to vetassess. If you've changed employer, reference letter, payslips, tax documents all of it will be required to prove your claims.

I do not believe, you will have to go for a reassessment. 

Again, this is what I think. Others in this forum might have a better picture.


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Hi cynthiaus - first of all, I am not any expert. I have just been keeping myself informed about some of processes and immigration policies which are relevant to me.
> 
> To answer your question, Diac and vetassess are independent entities. The only requirement is you need to have a positive skills assessment when claiming points on EOI. It's then upto you to prove your claims are correct. You could do this by providing the payslips for the additional months if you are working for the same employer along with what you've submitted to vetassess. If you've changed employer, reference letter, payslips, tax documents all of it will be required to prove your claims.
> 
> I do not believe, you will have to go for a reassessment.
> 
> Again, this is what I think. Others in this forum might have a better picture.


I have the same understanding as yours.
Cynthiaus, I am in the same situation. I will reach 3 years in my current job on 10th October, so I'll be able to claim more points. I will submit extra payslips for proof when lodging the visa application.


----------



## cynthiaus

snarayan said:


> Hi cynthiaus - first of all, I am not any expert. I have just been keeping myself informed about some of processes and immigration policies which are relevant to me.
> 
> To answer your question, Diac and vetassess are independent entities. The only requirement is you need to have a positive skills assessment when claiming points on EOI. It's then upto you to prove your claims are correct. You could do this by providing the payslips for the additional months if you are working for the same employer along with what you've submitted to vetassess. If you've changed employer, reference letter, payslips, tax documents all of it will be required to prove your claims.
> 
> I do not believe, you will have to go for a reassessment.
> 
> Again, this is what I think. Others in this forum might have a better picture.


Thanks Snarayan, that's what I mean by an expert anyway. You make the most sense all the time and I trust your understandings from what you read directly and what you derived indirectly.
So if my experience is less than 3 yrs, which I can't claim for points anyway, will VET still state specifically how long my highly relevant working experience is in the PTA to DIAC? like 2.5 yrs?


----------



## cynthiaus

laurinoz said:


> I have the same understanding as yours.
> Cynthiaus, I am in the same situation. I will reach 3 years in my current job on 10th October, so I'll be able to claim more points. I will submit extra payslips for proof when lodging the visa application.





cynthiaus said:


> Thanks Snarayan, that's what I mean by an expert anyway. You make the most sense all the time and I trust your understandings from what you read directly and what you derived indirectly.
> So if my experience is less than 3 yrs, which I can't claim for points anyway, will VET still state specifically how long my highly relevant working experience is in the PTA to DIAC? like 2.5 yrs?


Laurinoz, did you apply for PTA too?


----------



## laurinoz

cynthiaus said:


> Laurinoz, did you apply for PTA too?


Yes I have. 
I am trying to get 10 points, by including my previous job.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

I was following up with my agent today, and he mentioned that in his last call made to Vetaccess, he was told that the applications received in May 3rd week were currently being finalized (not that I know what finalized really means), however I am hoping that folks who have submitted applications around that time, should hear from Vetaccess shortly!

Hoping and keeping fingers cross that everyone in this pool gets a positive response.


----------



## snarayan

cynthiaus said:


> Thanks Snarayan, that's what I mean by an expert anyway. You make the most sense all the time and I trust your understandings from what you read directly and what you derived indirectly.
> So if my experience is less than 3 yrs, which I can't claim for points anyway, will VET still state specifically how long my highly relevant working experience is in the PTA to DIAC? like 2.5 yrs?



The skills assessment letter will only list only the minimum required experience and will just say the candidate is fit for migration. With regards to PTA, i am completely not sure of the format. however, all letters will be dated, so there should be no problems even if the letters say 2.5 years.


----------



## snarayan

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I was following up with my agent today, and he mentioned that in his last call made to Vetaccess, he was told that the applications received in May 3rd week were currently being finalized (not that I know what finalized really means), however I am hoping that folks who have submitted applications around that time, should hear from Vetaccess shortly!
> 
> Hoping and keeping fingers cross that everyone in this pool gets a positive response.


Prashant, I don't think what he said is correct. Because a lot if people have had different timelines, some in 9 weeks and some even 16 weeks and each applicant has a different skills assessor. So I guess, he has just told you that to make you feel comfortable.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

snarayan said:


> Prashant, I don't think what he said is correct. Because a lot if people have had different timelines, some in 9 weeks and some even 16 weeks and each applicant has a different skills assessor. So I guess, he has just told you that to make you feel comfortable.


You are right Snarayan... I don't think agents ever bring complete information to us... most of these guys are just following standard protocols and copying and pasting emails 

I was ok with this response because I have been following some of the dates in expatforum and noticed that folks who have submitted their application in the first half of May were getting responses now... hence hoping that something might have moved on my application too...


----------



## snarayan

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> You are right Snarayan... I don't think agents ever bring complete information to us... most of these guys are just following standard protocols and copying and pasting emails
> 
> I was ok with this response because I have been following some of the dates in expatforum and noticed that folks who have submitted their application in the first half of May were getting responses now... hence hoping that something might have moved on my application too...


I hope you get your positive outcome soon. It will be a boost to most of the members in this thread. All the best.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

snarayan said:


> I hope you get your positive outcome soon. It will be a boost to most of the members in this thread. All the best.


Looking forward to it... will keep my status updated and post the news when I get some...


----------



## prabodhk

*PK*



PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Looking forward to it... will keep my status updated and post the news when I get some...



Prashant you will get ur +ve result. Do not worry. Mine was also ack on 27th may ...appication date was 21st may. Employer got a mail on 16th AUG. 

:fingerscrossed:Soon we will get our dues!!


----------



## prabodhk

*Pta*



cynthiaus said:


> Thanks Snarayan, that's what I mean by an expert anyway. You make the most sense all the time and I trust your understandings from what you read directly and what you derived indirectly.
> So if my experience is less than 3 yrs, which I can't claim for points anyway, will VET still state specifically how long my highly relevant working experience is in the PTA to DIAC? like 2.5 yrs?


What is PTA By the way? anybody please guide.


----------



## Surfer127

prabodhk said:


> What is PTA By the way? anybody please guide.


PTA is points test advice where vetassess assess your employment up to last 10 years (not the minimal duration required for positive outcome) and suggest how many point you can claim in your EOI.

In short - how many years of relevant experience you have from your last 10 years of workex.


----------



## Surfer127

for more info on PTA visit 

Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## ajaymannat

Hi expats 
Finally my result came 
And yes it is positive (thank GOD)
Now what is next i am not aware of it 
My consultant said me is EOI and state sponsorship but that is very tough to understand 
Can any body tell me abt that 
Thanks in advance


----------



## snarayan

Congratulations Ajay!!!!

Please let us know your occupation and provide details on your points to let you know the further process


----------



## prabodhk

*Hey*



ajaymannat said:


> Hi expats
> Finally my result came
> And yes it is positive (thank GOD)
> Now what is next i am not aware of it
> My consultant said me is EOI and state sponsorship but that is very tough to understand
> Can any body tell me abt that
> Thanks in advance


Congrats Ajay, Wonderful! 

What date u got the ack from vettasses of documents received? how many weeks it took for you to receive the result? 

Did u get the mail or u saw your status online? 

I am also excited to know my result. My ack date was 27th may.

pls reply


----------



## prabodhk

*pls reply*



ajaymannat said:


> Hi expats
> Finally my result came
> And yes it is positive (thank GOD)
> Now what is next i am not aware of it
> My consultant said me is EOI and state sponsorship but that is very tough to understand
> Can any body tell me abt that
> Thanks in advance


Pls reply on my PM..pls


----------



## ajaymannat

prabodhk said:


> Congrats Ajay, Wonderful!
> 
> What date u got the ack from vettasses of documents received? how many weeks it took for you to receive the result?
> 
> Did u get the mail or u saw your status online?
> 
> I am also excited to know my result. My ack date was 27th may.
> 
> pls reply


Hey prabodhk
My occupation is architectural draftsperson 
Vetassess ack date 30 may 
In progress 13 aug
Completed 15 aug

When it came completed then i called them to fax me my result 
And it was positive 
They didnt call my employer and my mode of salary was cash .


----------



## prabodhk

*thanks*



ajaymannat said:


> Hey prabodhk
> My occupation is architectural draftsperson
> Vetassess ack date 30 may
> In progress 13 aug
> Completed 15 aug
> 
> When it came completed then i called them to fax me my result
> And it was positive
> They didnt call my employer and my mode of salary was cash .


Good. my status turned to in progress on 16th aug. ack on 27th may..so should i get positive status in this week? like completed?


----------



## ajaymannat

snarayan said:


> Congratulations Ajay!!!!
> 
> Please let us know your occupation and provide details on your points to let you know the further process



Hey snarayan 
My ielts score are
L: 6.5
R:6
W:6
S:7
Overall 6.5
Want to apply in 489 visa category 
Occupation is architectural draftsperson
Available in western australia, tasmsnia ,south australia 
What to do next 
Thanks in advance


----------



## besthar

prabodhk said:


> Good. my status turned to in progress on 16th aug. ack on 27th may..so should i get positive status in this week? like completed?


Yes expect an outcome in a weeks time.
Good luck.


----------



## ajaymannat

prabodhk said:


> Good. my status turned to in progress on 16th aug. ack on 27th may..so should i get positive status in this week? like completed?



Yaa prabodhk
Should get outcome this week 
All the best 
It is not tough as we thought 
Fingers crossed for u


----------



## prabodhk

*thanks*



besthar said:


> Yes expect an outcome in a weeks time.
> Good luck.


Thanks a lot buddy!


----------



## sleepwalker

HI guys,

I am trying to appy for ICT business development manager assesment. although my official role was a business development manager in both the companies that i have worked. My designation in offerletter is IT engineer, Executive according to HR norms.

Can you pls suggest, is it necessary to have same designation in offer letter to pass the assesment


----------



## prabodhk

*Hey*



sleepwalker said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I am trying to appy for ICT business development manager assesment. although my official role was a business development manager in both the companies that i have worked. My designation in offerletter is IT engineer, Executive according to HR norms.
> 
> Can you pls suggest, is it necessary to have same designation in offer letter to pass the assessment


More than the designation the profile should match to the Skill level: 

Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI)

refer this link find the occupation and read skill level: click on the link down it as If you require further information on this occupation, please refer to the Australian Bureau of Statistics website.


----------



## prabodhk

prabodhk said:


> More than the designation the profile should match to the Skill level:
> 
> Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI)
> 
> refer this link find the occupation and read skill level: click on the link down it as If you require further information on this occupation, please refer to the Australian Bureau of Statistics website.


To: Sleepwalker

check this link : A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information

check ur occupation and refer


----------



## kingjkraal

Hi snayaran

Have you applied for the PTA also ?

In case we don't ask for a PTA. How do we claim for education points in the eoi ?
Will the skill assessment from vetasses give a opinion about the education also ?

By the way. I have my test for ielts on 29 aug. 
hoping for the best. 
Thanks.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

sleepwalker said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I am trying to appy for ICT business development manager assesment. although my official role was a business development manager in both the companies that i have worked. My designation in offerletter is IT engineer, Executive according to HR norms.
> 
> Can you pls suggest, is it necessary to have same designation in offer letter to pass the assesment


You would be required to give some sort of evidence which matches the skill for your selected occupation code. Most companies have their own way of setting up roles and designations, and that is a common challenge.. there are two options...

1. Reach out to your previous/current employer and seek detailed list of your roles and responsibilities.. these need to be in alignment with your code

2. Submit a self declaration in case you are not able to get employee letters


----------



## Surfer127

prabodhk said:


> To: Sleepwalker
> 
> check this link : A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information
> 
> check ur occupation and refer


As others suggested your outcome can come anyday.. and Its going to be positive. 

have you appointed any agent? keep a follow up.


----------



## umeshinaz

*Congrats*



ajaymannat said:


> Hey prabodhk
> My occupation is architectural draftsperson
> Vetassess ack date 30 may
> In progress 13 aug
> Completed 15 aug
> 
> When it came completed then i called them to fax me my result
> And it was positive
> They didnt call my employer and my mode of salary was cash .



I had received the acknowledgment on 30th May too; however the status changed to "In Progress today"....I had applied for PTA too...fingers crossed....


----------



## besthar

sleepwalker said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I am trying to appy for ICT business development manager assesment. although my official role was a business development manager in both the companies that i have worked. My designation in offerletter is IT engineer, Executive according to HR norms.
> 
> Can you pls suggest, is it necessary to have same designation in offer letter to pass the assesment


Your Reference letters should reflect the duties for the Job code , Assessment happens Irrespective of your designation.

Good luck.


----------



## besthar

umeshinaz said:


> I had received the acknowledgment on 30th May too; however the status changed to "In Progress today"....I had applied for PTA too...fingers crossed....


Here's the logic guys ... If you happen to see your application get to in-progress status in 9th, 10th, 11th week or later... its a clear indication that your application is currently being worked upon by an assessment officer and you can expect an outcome in a week or two.

But, Yes... there are instances when applications get to in-progress status at a very early stage (like soon after its lodged or in about 2/3 weeks)...this is purely a human error and dont get carried away with such status changes. You shouldn't be taking it seriously.

In your case its a genuine status change and outcome is around the corner.

Good luck.


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

*hello*



besthar said:


> Here's the logic guys ... If you happen to see your application get to in-progress status in 9th, 10th, 11th week or later... its a clear indication that your application is currently being worked upon by an assessment officer and you can expect an outcome in a week or two.
> 
> But, Yes... there are instances when applications get to in-progress status at a very early stage (like soon after its lodged or in about 2/3 weeks)...this is purely a human error and dont get carried away with such status changes. You shouldn't be taking it seriously.
> 
> In your case its a genuine status change and outcome is around the corner.
> 
> Good luck.



Iam chaitanya.

There are two columns in the SRG1 application form of Vetassess

In that, S.No.4.1 to 4.3(primary school education) and 4.4 to 4.7(secondary school education)


generally, I am having 10th class certificate and Intermediate(12th class) certificate

Iam not having primary school certificates that means First class studies to nineth class studies


Is it required to compulsory submitted the First class studies to nineth class studies certificates to vetassess(certified) ?


(or)


10th class and Intermediate certificates is enough.



In primary school column, what I have to mention?

Whether 10th class (or) first class to Nineth class?

If I mention first class to nineth class in the primary school column, can i mention both 10th class to intermediate in the secondary school column.


Kindl guide me


iam in tension pls


----------



## kulwantgill

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> You are right Snarayan... I don't think agents ever bring complete information to us... most of these guys are just following standard protocols and copying and pasting emails
> 
> I was ok with this response because I have been following some of the dates in expatforum and noticed that folks who have submitted their application in the first half of May were getting responses now... hence hoping that something might have moved on my application too...



m ur partner  doc ack. 2 may
in process 2 aug. i called them on Monday nd they told me within 2 weeks.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

kulwantgill said:


> m ur partner  doc ack. 2 may
> in process 2 aug. i called them on Monday nd they told me within 2 weeks.


Knowing it's 3 months is still easy... 2 weeks is a difficult time to pass... good luck Kulwant!


----------



## snarayan

kingjkraal said:


> Hi snayaran
> 
> Have you applied for the PTA also ?
> 
> In case we don't ask for a PTA. How do we claim for education points in the eoi ?
> Will the skill assessment from vetasses give a opinion about the education also ?
> 
> By the way. I have my test for ielts on 29 aug.
> hoping for the best.
> Thanks.


Hi Kingjkraal, 

I did apply for PTA. 

The skills assessment letter only states that your qualification is at the required level. 

As both of our occupation belongs to Group C which only requires a diploma, "required level" does not give us an indication whether our Bachelors degree is equivalent to AQF Bachelors or AQF Diploma. Whereas when you apply for PTA, it clarly equates our qualifications to the corresponding AQF level. 

Hence we can confidently claim 15 points for our education with a Points Test Advisory letter.


----------



## snarayan

besthar said:


> Here's the logic guys ... If you happen to see your application get to in-progress status in 9th, 10th, 11th week or later... its a clear indication that your application is currently being worked upon by an assessment officer and you can expect an outcome in a week or two.
> 
> But, Yes... there are instances when applications get to in-progress status at a very early stage (like soon after its lodged or in about 2/3 weeks)...this is purely a human error and dont get carried away with such status changes. You shouldn't be taking it seriously.
> 
> In your case its a genuine status change and outcome is around the corner.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi Besthar, what you say might not be absolutely correct. 

Most of us in this forum who've applied since July 1st have had their status changed to "in progress" within 3-4 weeks. That does not mean it is a human error. I believe its streamlining of process.

Remember, they upgraded their systems after July 1st...


----------



## snarayan

chaitu2bandaru said:


> Iam chaitanya.
> 
> There are two columns in the SRG1 application form of Vetassess
> 
> In that, S.No.4.1 to 4.3(primary school education) and 4.4 to 4.7(secondary school education)
> 
> 
> generally, I am having 10th class certificate and Intermediate(12th class) certificate
> 
> Iam not having primary school certificates that means First class studies to nineth class studies
> 
> 
> Is it required to compulsory submitted the First class studies to nineth class studies certificates to vetassess(certified) ?
> 
> 
> (or)
> 
> 
> 10th class and Intermediate certificates is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> In primary school column, what I have to mention?
> 
> Whether 10th class (or) first class to Nineth class?
> 
> If I mention first class to nineth class in the primary school column, can i mention both 10th class to intermediate in the secondary school column.
> 
> 
> Kindl guide me
> 
> 
> iam in tension pls


Only your senior secondary (college) is assessed by VETASSESS. So it is enough if you submit your college transcripts and certificate. Some forum members have also submitted their 10th and 12th marksheets. You may want to do that as well, its up to you. 

I am certain that 1st to 9th class marksheets are not at all required


Primary School: 1st to 7th standard.
Secondary school: 8th to 12th Standard. 

and under higher secondary, I have listed my bachelors and masters. 

Others might have different views.


----------



## kulwantgill

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Knowing it's 3 months is still easy... 2 weeks is a difficult time to pass... good luck Kulwant!


my occupation is already in "special condition apply"  so m not exited 
wish u a good luck bro


----------



## cynthiaus

snarayan said:


> Hi Besthar, what you say might not be absolutely correct.
> 
> Most of us in this forum who've applied since July 1st have had their status changed to "in progress" within 3-4 weeks. That does not mean it is a human error. I believe its streamlining of process.
> 
> Remember, they upgraded their systems after July 1st...


I don't believe it's an error either. 
My friend and I had the status changed to "in progress"on our 2-3 weeks too. You know there used to be a checklist listing all the docs you need to submit when the status was "lodged". Each item stated "not received" at the end. When my friends' status changed, those status changed to "received" except for her photos. It stated "the photos were not certified appropriately" instead of "received. I guess that means they have been actually going through the profiles already.
But for me, my checklist disappeared completely, there is only one sentence with a green check on the top of it. it says something like initial docs received and if more document needed, we will contact you. Does that mean all my docs are fine on the first look?


----------



## besthar

snarayan said:


> Hi Besthar, what you say might not be absolutely correct.
> 
> Most of us in this forum who've applied since July 1st have had their status changed to "in progress" within 3-4 weeks. That does not mean it is a human error. I believe its streamlining of process.
> 
> Remember, they upgraded their systems after July 1st...


snarayan, yeah probably I shouldnt have said human error ... 

So here's the message I wanted to convey ... you see an in-progress status change within 3-4 weeks dont expect any outcomes, Instead expect mails for any missing or additional documents from Vet.

A status change to in-progress during the *** end of the lead times is an indication of your application nearing an outcome.

I've made over 10 calls to Vetassess in 1 week to ensure my application get to in-progress stage and subsequently a completion.

Infact, If you've read my earlier posts you'll notice I was also able to get my outcome result over phone... 

Trust me guys - At Vet ...Processes are not 'Streamilned' as Yet


----------



## besthar

snarayan said:


> Only your senior secondary (college) is assessed by VETASSESS. So it is enough if you submit your college transcripts and certificate. Some forum members have also submitted their 10th and 12th marksheets. You may want to do that as well, its up to you.
> 
> I am certain that 1st to 9th class marksheets are not at all required
> 
> 
> Primary School: 1st to 7th standard.
> Secondary school: 8th to 12th Standard.
> 
> and under higher secondary, I have listed my bachelors and masters.
> 
> Others might have different views.



That's absolutely correct ... Cant be more precise.

1st to 9th class marksheets are not at all required.


----------



## laurinoz

pharma_prem said:


> hello frnds
> 
> I am going to apply for NSW (242111) university lecturer but did not get my assessment result letter from vetassess till now.
> i have a fax copy of the result.
> will it work or not?
> please let me know?
> 
> regards
> 
> Prem Chand


From what I read so far, you can lodge your EOI, as this not requires any document upload. However, for your visa application, you'll need to upload the letter, not the fax. Someone did and was asked by his CO the real letter.
Hope that helps


----------



## besthar

pharma_prem said:


> hello frnds
> 
> regards
> 
> Prem Chand
> __________________
> vet docs rec. 20/05/2013
> Ielts: S 6.5, R N W 7.0, L 8.5, Overall 7.5



Guys, thought of intimating most of you to help understand your IELTS score and way you apply the same in your signature ...

The overall score mentioned in the IELTS report does not always indicate the required IELTS score for claiming your points for English ability.

Most of us including me thought that the overall score would determine our points criterion in IELTS... 

That's a wrong assumption --- The lowest score amongst the 4 modules (L/R/W/S) would signify your overall score. 

For example lets consider Prem Chand's Score : He scored S 6.5, R and W 7.0, L 8.5 ... With the IELTS report overall of 7.5 --- And the assumption is that he could claim 10 points for his English Ability.

But the fact of the matter is that the Overall score would be 6.5 (Speaking score) and he cannot claim any points for his English ability. (I hope Prem, you're aware of this) 

So for the benefit of doubt - I've tried to elaborate the IELTS requirements for claiming points.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

pharma_prem said:


> hello frnds
> 
> I am going to apply for NSW (242111) university lecturer but did not get my assessment result letter from vetassess till now.
> i have a fax copy of the result.
> will it work or not?
> please let me know?
> 
> regards
> 
> Prem Chand


I sent my Fax copy from VETASSESS to SA SS and it got approved.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

besthar said:


> That's absolutely correct ... Cant be more precise.
> 
> 1st to 9th class marksheets are not at all required.


only after School Leaving Certificate, 10th onwards..who would require you your primary and secondary schooling certificates..its absurd


----------



## tanbd

Rocky Balboa said:


> I sent my Fax copy from VETASSESS to SA SS and it got approved.


Rocky Balboa, mate, I saw you posted you got SA SS with fax copy. Mate you just lucky, as you applied end of June. we came to know just a few days ago in this forum that, SA rejected application with fax copy of Vetassess result and asked to resubmit it again with original scan copy (check 236/237 page, if i'm not wrong) So please don't confuse new applicant as my guess you guys got special consideration as when you submit your application it was close to end of the year (june'13) and SA become liberal with all the laws which apparently no use now. Nothing personal mate, just stating the fact. Hope you understand my point.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

sabithasivaguru said:


> Job role of Financial institution Branch manager is general branch administration as a whole. Even im a commerce graduate working in bank as asst manager for past two years got positive results from Vetassess last week. So, Scindia dont give up, if ur job role matches with financial branch manager, then go for it.


Hi Sabitha 

Can please let know what wer the duties you mentioned in you statutory declaration for your assessment as financial institutions branch manager 

I also trying to apply for the same. 

Regards 

Deepak


----------



## umeshinaz

*"My two cents"*



besthar said:


> snarayan, yeah probably I shouldnt have said human error ...
> 
> So here's the message I wanted to convey ... you see an in-progress status change within 3-4 weeks dont expect any outcomes, Instead expect mails for any missing or additional documents from Vet.
> 
> A status change to in-progress during the *** end of the lead times is an indication of your application nearing an outcome.
> 
> I've made over 10 calls to Vetassess in 1 week to ensure my application get to in-progress stage and subsequently a completion.
> 
> Infact, If you've read my earlier posts you'll notice I was also able to get my outcome result over phone...
> 
> Trust me guys - At Vet ...Processes are not 'Streamilned' as Yet


Guys,

This is based on my discussion with VET.

I was surprised when people mentioned about their status getting change to "In Progress" in 3 weeks time..... So I called Vet to check...whats happening with my App....she apprised me of the fact that people who applied in the new systems around late June or so...they would see their status change to "In progress soon" while people who applied earlier but she stressed that in reality it will be processed as it has been happening in the past...with approx 12 weeks timeframe...hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## snarayan

umeshinaz said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is based on my discussion with VET.
> 
> I was surprised when people mentioned about their status getting change to "In Progress" in 3 weeks time..... So I called Vet to check...whats happening with my App....she apprised me of the fact that people who applied in the new systems around late June or so...they would see their status change to "In progress soon" while people who applied earlier but she stressed that in reality it will be processed as it has been happening in the past...with approx 12 weeks timeframe...hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for enlightening umeshinaz, this is exactly what I thought and said in one of my previous posts.


----------



## Eyadshe

Hi, 
I want to submit the urgency form for a reason of pasport expiration and due to situation in syria it cant be renewed. Anybody has any advise regarding this form.


----------



## khanash

pharma_prem said:


> hello frnds
> 
> I am going to apply for NSW (242111) university lecturer but did not get my assessment result letter from vetassess till now.
> i have a fax copy of the result.
> will it work or not?
> please let me know?
> 
> regards
> 
> Prem Chand


u can apply EOI but for state sponsorship wait for the letter by post....i ws also in a hurry so i applied for SA statesponsorship but when i asked thm if it ws OK they invalidated my application saying that i have to attach the scanned original copy of results....so waiting for outcome by post


----------



## khanash

Rocky Balboa said:


> I sent my Fax copy from VETASSESS to SA SS and it got approved.


how come ......u have luck yaar
i applied and thn emailed thm asking if it ws OK they said tht reapply wen u get the original and invalidated my application


----------



## khanash

Eyadshe said:


> Hi,
> I want to submit the urgency form for a reason of pasport expiration and due to situation in syria it cant be renewed. Anybody has any advise regarding this form.


u can submit urgency request form and state the reason and if u hav some proof like statement from passport office ppl then...probably they might consider ur urgency request


----------



## tanbd

Eyadshe said:


> Hi,
> I want to submit the urgency form for a reason of pasport expiration and due to situation in syria it cant be renewed. Anybody has any advise regarding this form.


Hi, as long as you will able to explain the situation properly and backed your situation with proper and valid reasons than you can submit the urgency request form. But you need to remember that you will be require to provide proper/valid evidence and depending on the evidence you have provided Vetassess may or may not consider your situation. So don't get your hopes high.


----------



## tanbd

khanash said:


> how come ......u have luck yaar
> i applied and thn emailed thm asking if it ws OK they said tht reapply wen u get the original and invalidated my application


Hey, what's the update mate??? Btw khanash, do you know any other person who applied SA SS during that period (15-24 July), got updates from SA???


----------



## khanash

tanbd said:


> Hey, what's the update mate??? Btw khanash, do you know any other person who applied SA SS during that period (15-24 July), got updates from SA???


no right now busy in circulating the damn post office for the original letter.....it ws posted by thm on 30 july.,will wait for a week thn will have to pay again for the reissuance of the letter ......


----------



## snarayan

Guys, The State priority occupation list . has been published by Department of Training and Workforce development WA. This list forms the basis of WASMOL. 

Laurinoz - Our occupations 149311 and 511112 have been classified as State Priority 2b occupations. 

An occupation is deemed to be within the ‘State Priority 2’ tier if:
• the occupation is a critical occupation (State priority 2a) or there is sufficient and appropriate evidence identifying that the occupation is suffering from unmet demand (State Priority 2b); and
• it has a statistical OPI rating in the top 50% of occupations in the State; and
• it is a skilled occupation.

The Department of Training and Workforce Development - State priority occupation list


----------



## kingjkraal

Thanks snarayan, after reading that i am so much more relaxed.
It means that we have a better chance now.


----------



## snarayan

kingjkraal said:


> Thanks snarayan, after reading that i am so much more relaxed.
> It means that we have a better chance now.


Yes absolutely, I had researched a week before and realised that all occupations which were part of the SPOL 1 and 2 formed the WASMOL for 2012-13. However, there was no bifurcation last year as 2a and 2b. 

Hence I am hoping the same this year that both 1 and 2 gets included in the WASMOL which will be released hopefully next month (before October 1st).


----------



## kingjkraal

And i hope both our vetassess assessments come out before september 3rd week.
So we can immediately submit the EOI and state sponsorship before the new rules.


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Guys, The State priority occupation list . has been published by Department of Training and Workforce development WA. This list forms the basis of WASMOL.
> 
> Laurinoz - Our occupations 149311 and 511112 have been classified as State Priority 2b occupations.
> 
> An occupation is deemed to be within the ‘State Priority 2’ tier if:
> • the occupation is a critical occupation (State priority 2a) or there is sufficient and appropriate evidence identifying that the occupation is suffering from unmet demand (State Priority 2b); and
> • it has a statistical OPI rating in the top 50% of occupations in the State; and
> • it is a skilled occupation.
> 
> The Department of Training and Workforce Development - State priority occupation list


This is how I like to start my day!
Thanks so much for the info. More hope, more possibilities!


----------



## snarayan

kingjkraal said:


> And i hope both our vetassess assessments come out before september 3rd week.
> So we can immediately submit the EOI and state sponsorship before the new rules.


Kingjkraal,

Considering how big WA is and taking into account the number of applicants they sponsor every year, I am quite confident that they will not apply a lot of filters to their new criteria and most of would hopefully qualify. 

Moreover, as you are aware, it does not depend on when you apply. It mainly depends on when you are invited as the application process has changed from July 1st 2013.


----------



## kingjkraal

Yes you are right, just have to wait and be patient.
Right now i need to concentrate on my IELTS on 29 aug.
When the time is right, things will fall into place.
All we can do is keep doing our part.


----------



## mimfarook

Finally sent the documents to vetassess. Should reach by next Wednesday..


----------



## cynthiaus

snarayan said:


> Yes absolutely, I had researched a week before and realised that all occupations which were part of the SPOL 1 and 2 formed the WASMOL for 2012-13. However, there was no bifurcation last year as 2a and 2b.
> 
> Hence I am hoping the same this year that both 1 and 2 gets included in the WASMOL which will be released hopefully next month (before October 1st).


Great research result! It has to be what you predicted. priority 2b is too big to be excluded!(44 occupations).


----------



## snarayan

cynthiaus said:


> Great research result! It has to be what you predicted. priority 2b is too big to be excluded!(44 occupations).


2b cannot be excluded as it clearly says there is a shortage.

Also, I just realised, most of the occupations that were made "not available" on July 1st by WA have been removed from the SPO list. 
So I hope SPOL 1 and 2 will form the WASMOL for Oct 1st.


----------



## laurinoz

mimfarook said:


> Finally sent the documents to vetassess. Should reach by next Wednesday..


Welcome in the club Mimfarook!
Now starts the waiting game, where your patience will be tested.
We'll support you all the way.
Let us know when Vet ackowledges your docs. All the best mate :bounce:


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Welcome in the club Mimfarook!
> Now starts the waiting game, where your patience will be tested.
> We'll support you all the way.
> Let us know when Vet ackowledges your docs. All the best mate :bounce:


Welcome to the club. 

one more ICT BDM  looks like there are going to be lot of sales guys in SA. Laurin how does it feel to be in 7+ weeks down club. your counting is nearing towards end. We will be waiting for your results as impatiently as you, bcoz just after a week of yours- we should get ours, ideally.


----------



## Surfer127

laurin & Snarayan - I have changed my mind - I will go to WA with you guys.. now get me a sponsorship from WA.


----------



## cynthiaus

snarayan said:


> 2b cannot be excluded as it clearly says there is a shortage.
> 
> Also, I just realised, most of the occupations that were made "not available" on July 1st by WA have been removed from the SPO list.
> So I hope SPOL 1 and 2 will form the WASMOL for Oct 1st.


Yeah I also checked 511111, it is not on any of the list priority 1,2a,2b,3. So I guess it is gone for good.


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Welcome to the club.
> 
> Laurin how does it feel to be in 7+ weeks down club. your counting is nearing towards end. We will be waiting for your results as impatiently as you, bcoz just after a week of yours- we should get ours, ideally.


Yeah, 5 weeks left (hopefully). We are getting there guys, slowly but surely. We've started the journey together, we'll finish it together.

And WA is the place to be! Cannot wait to go back there...


----------



## dd.dhyani

all the best guys


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Surfer127 said:


> laurin & Snarayan - I have changed my mind - I will go to WA with you guys.. now get me a sponsorship from WA.


Hi all ,

I am in my 8th week. Yesterday i have sent a mail to VETASSESS and asked them how long more its gonna take. I got reply today that it will take 12 working week , which is not yet over. When its complete i will get a mail for the same.

My application was received on 28th. of June.....hopefully i will submit my EOI in Sept end if all works well for me:fingerscrossed:

Any one from ANZ 141111 please share your experience..


----------



## mimfarook

laurinoz said:


> Welcome in the club Mimfarook!
> Now starts the waiting game, where your patience will be tested.
> We'll support you all the way.
> Let us know when Vet ackowledges your docs. All the best mate :bounce:


Thanks laurinoz,

Will update. Have decided to forget the application till the 10th week and then start getting excited..lol


----------



## Surfer127

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I am in my 8th week. Yesterday i have sent a mail to VETASSESS and asked them how long more its gonna take. I got reply today that it will take 12 working week , which is not yet over. When its complete i will get a mail for the same.
> 
> My application was received on 28th. of June.....hopefully i will submit my EOI in Sept end if all works well for me:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Any one from ANZ 141111 please share your experience..


Welcome Amit !!

We are just waiting and I, have not contacted VET yet. Also you are ahead of us by almost two weeks. 

We will be contacting VET after 11 or 12 weeks, we had "In Progress" status in 5th week. 

So Welcome to WAIT club :roll:


----------



## besthar

mimfarook said:


> Thanks laurinoz,
> 
> Will update. Have decided to forget the application till the 10th week and then start getting excited..lol


Easier said than done... Mate.
You'll forget everything else , but not your application...

Good luck.


----------



## snarayan

mimfarook said:


> Finally sent the documents to vetassess. Should reach by next Wednesday..


Good going mimfarook- you have done what you can do...now the wait begins.


----------



## Surfer127

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I am in my 8th week. Yesterday i have sent a mail to VETASSESS and asked them how long more its gonna take. I got reply today that it will take 12 working week , which is not yet over. When its complete i will get a mail for the same.
> 
> My application was received on 28th. of June.....hopefully i will submit my EOI in Sept end if all works well for me:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Any one from ANZ 141111 please share your experience..


Also pls update your timeline, IELTS in your signature 

you can update your signatureby clicking on USER CP (top left - green row)


----------



## snarayan

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I am in my 8th week. Yesterday i have sent a mail to VETASSESS and asked them how long more its gonna take. I got reply today that it will take 12 working week , which is not yet over. When its complete i will get a mail for the same.
> 
> My application was received on 28th. of June.....hopefully i will submit my EOI in Sept end if all works well for me:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Any one from ANZ 141111 please share your experience..


Hold on there- just 28 days to go and you will be one step closer.

All the best.


----------



## laurinoz

mimfarook said:


> Thanks laurinoz,
> 
> Will update. Have decided to forget the application till the 10th week and then start getting excited..lol


Yes, my plan was to hibernate for the first 10 weeks.
But then the next day, my alarm clock buzzed and I had to go to work.. And it is happening every bloody morning!!!:Cry:

All that to say: you'll think of it every day


----------



## mimfarook

laurinoz said:


> Yes, my plan was to hibernate for the first 10 weeks.
> But then the next day, my alarm clock buzzed and I had to go to work.. And it is happening every bloody morning!!!:Cry:
> 
> All that to say: you'll think of it every day


Lol true.. Maybe it is inevitable


----------



## harneek

snarayan said:


> Guys, The State priority occupation list . has been published by Department of Training and Workforce development WA. This list forms the basis of WASMOL.
> 
> Laurinoz - Our occupations 149311 and 511112 have been classified as State Priority 2b occupations.
> 
> An occupation is deemed to be within the ‘State Priority 2’ tier if:
> • the occupation is a critical occupation (State priority 2a) or there is sufficient and appropriate evidence identifying that the occupation is suffering from unmet demand (State Priority 2b); and
> • it has a statistical OPI rating in the top 50% of occupations in the State; and
> • it is a skilled occupation.
> 
> The Department of Training and Workforce Development - State priority occupation list


Dear snarayan

Thanks for the Info. Unfortunately my occupation is not in any list. What does it mean? Will it not come in WA sol list for 2013-2014. Pls guide me. Totally worried after seen this list. My code is 139913.


----------



## bluish18

I wanted to choose hr advisor but i dont know if im qualified. I read the tasks of hr advisor role but I have done only few tasks from previous jobs. i have 3 years experience as hr operations specialist in singapore and have no experience on recruitment, grievance or training but more on implemenation/creation of policies, providing advise on general matters. please let me know if i can choose hr advisor role. thanks so much.


----------



## laurinoz

harneek said:


> Dear snarayan
> 
> Thanks for the Info. Unfortunately my occupation is not in any list. What does it mean? Will it not come in WA sol list for 2013-2014. Pls guide me. Totally worried after seen this list. My code is 139913.


Dear Harneek,

Your occupation has been suspended from WA list on 1st July this year.
There is no certainty as to whether or not it will become available again in October. 
If someone has better news to bring, please do!
Have you checked if it was on another State's list?


----------



## snarayan

harneek said:


> Dear snarayan
> 
> Thanks for the Info. Unfortunately my occupation is not in any list. What does it mean? Will it not come in WA sol list for 2013-2014. Pls guide me. Totally worried after seen this list. My code is 139913.


Sorry to hear that Harneek. Wa state occupation list is formed from the spol produced by department of training and workforce management wa. If its not on the spol, it is highly unlikely to be present on wasmol. However you never know as we cannot predict the future. Hope for the best!!


----------



## Sapna

Please check ACT....the list comes out on 31st Aug....as per my research it should be in ACT occupation list....hope this helps


----------



## blackmarch

Anyone one got good news.My documents acknowledged on 040613but result is still in progress.
Getting tired of this waiting game


----------



## Sapna

May be next week you will see your status as completed with a big +ve......you almost there....I know the last waiting period is the most frustrating...keep on hanging....


----------



## laurinoz

blackmarch said:


> Anyone one got good news.My documents acknowledged on 040613but result is still in progress.
> Getting tired of this waiting game


Blackmarch,

You will reach your 12 weeks next Tuesday.
You could give them a call afterwards?


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello laurinoz,
You are still here in expat forum , not hibernating yet. ( kidding)
Don't leave. You need here very much. :hail::hail::hail:


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Hello laurinoz,
> You are still here in expat forum , not hibernating yet. ( kidding)
> Don't leave. You need here very much. :hail::hail::hail:


That's sweet, thanks Mithu! :yo:


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> That's sweet, thanks Mithu! :yo:


looks like my idea of opening a immigration consultancy firm in Australia .. is going to be a hit.


----------



## prabodhk

*yes it will*



Surfer127 said:


> looks like my idea of opening a immigration consultancy firm in Australia .. is going to be a hit.



a big hit..go ahead!


----------



## mithu93ku

Surfer127 said:


> looks like my idea of opening a immigration consultancy firm in Australia .. is going to be a hit.


Try to be a MARA agent and give me a part time job.


----------



## Surfer127

mithu93ku said:


> Try to be a MARA agent and give me a part time job.


Its gonna be a partnership model... No one hires no one.. All equal..


----------



## mithu93ku

Surfer127 said:


> Its gonna be a partnership model... No one hires no one.. All equal..


Great Surfer127! :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Its gonna be a partnership model... No one hires no one.. All equal..


Should we all unsubscribe from SEEK then???


----------



## blackmarch

laurinoz said:


> Blackmarch,
> 
> You will reach your 12 weeks next Tuesday.
> You could give them a call afterwards?


Hope they will send me by next week:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

blackmarch said:


> Hope they will send me by next week:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


That's the fighter's spirit Blackmarch! Love that from you:boxing:


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Should we all unsubscribe from SEEK then???



If all agree ! or any ten ppl will do ! 

Then Yes :rockon:


----------



## peanut48

So finally after a few hurdles of getting my papers ready, today we submitted the online VETASSESS application. Phew! Now will send the courier on Monday to them with all the docs. Now the clock will start ticking and anxiety begins. Will be refreshing this thread to see everyone's timelines and wondering about mine!


----------



## kulwantgill

Still waiting :-( doc ackn. 2 may
my cousin,s doc ackn. On 15 may and yesterday he got positive assessment without much supporting documents. And i send them all supporting documents including all pay slips, experience letter, appointment letter, bank statement. Case in progress on 2nd august.. i called them on this monday and they told.me.within 2 weeks :-( fingers crossed


----------



## Sapna

Hey forum members I am enjoying my Saturday.....what about everyone else.... and just thought will keep everybody posted with my situation..... i have also finished 10 weeks and getting nervous as lots have changed since I submit my application in Vetassess.... my [email protected]#$ing process shut down on 15th July...my supervisors email is also deactivated.. I have notified them but I really think Vettassess is not professional they work worst then a government......so nervous... I am encouraging everyone else but I am damn scared man...as I have put my hard earned money for this and I don't know what future holds for me.....;-)


----------



## Sapna

Hellllooooo :•}


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> Hellllooooo :•}


Hello to you Sapna!

As we say in this country: keep calm and carry on.
Easier said than done, I must admit. 

I also feel extremely nervous about my outcome. For different reasons than yours, but who can say for certain that its resut will be positive? 
There are days I want to call and ask them to tell me RIGHT now if I have a chance. Other days I feel far more confident.
I guess it is only human and natural to be worried..... And you are human, right? Better ask, life is so full of surprises! 
We know now that Vetassess is not perfect. But it does not mean you'll systematically pay the price for it.
You have to believe in it. No matter what, don't give up before the finish line. Run till the end, head up, eyes on your goal. But don't throw the towel, ok?


----------



## Sapna

This is exactly what I wanted to hear thanks a ton laurinoz....hug::hug::hug... this is an awesome forum where people support each other ....God bless all..


----------



## JP Mosa

Is there any Health Educators here.....who got assessed for their overaseas qualification 7 work experience??


----------



## rebecca-j-green

Hi,

I've been lurking for a while but thought its about time I actually say hello. Me, my husband, 2-year old son and unborn children are hoping to move to Australia as soon as possible and so have started this lengthy process! So far husband has sat his IELTS exam and passed and we submitted all info to Vetassess first week of July - hopefully only another 5 weeks of waiting to hear from them! Look forward to going through this process with you all x


----------



## JP Mosa

JP Mosa said:


> Is there any Health Educators here.....who got assessed for their overaseas qualification 7 work experience??


aaaahhh.......not even one???? Guys.....need some info......


----------



## JP Mosa

rebecca-j-green said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been lurking for a while but thought its about time I actually say hello. Me, my husband, 2-year old son and unborn children are hoping to move to Australia as soon as possible and so have started this lengthy process! So far husband has sat his IELTS exa
> 
> Good luck ....


----------



## laurinoz

*Welcome*



rebecca-j-green said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been lurking for a while but thought its about time I actually say hello. Me, my husband, 2-year old son and unborn children are hoping to move to Australia as soon as possible and so have started this lengthy process! So far husband has sat his IELTS exam and passed and we submitted all info to Vetassess first week of July - hopefully only another 5 weeks of waiting to hear from them! Look forward to going through this process with you all x


And I am adding you in our Club of Julyist :wave:
Thanks for making yourself visible, and welcome.
My docs were received on 4th, what about yours?


Would you like to share with us the occupation you are applying for, and which visa you are trying to get?


----------



## ejpaul77

Hi Guys,

Need some clarification.. I started working from July' 2008, but when i moved to a different company i had a gap of 2 to 3 months in between, though i completed 5 years from the time i started working.. Ill still be running short of 1 or 2 month as i have gap in between.

1. My question is, would i be able claim 10 points for my work experience, as i started working since July' 2008?

2. Would DIAC caliculate from the day u started working or would they only consider the days u worked ?


----------



## rebecca-j-green

laurinoz said:


> And I am adding you in our Club of Julyist :wave:
> Thanks for making yourself visible, and welcome.
> My docs were received on 4th, what about yours?
> 
> Would you like to share with us the occupation you are applying for, and which visa you are trying to get?


Thanks  hoping for a ACT 190 visa, occupation 599111 (I think from memory!) conveyancer. I can't add info to signature yet as I haven't posted enough but will do in time. 

We are using a migration agent, I'm currently 31 weeks pregnant and couldn't deal with sorting all of this, pregnancy and a toddler without some help! Been told that the docs were ack first week of July so I'm working from the 5th. Hopefully we will be getting positive results at the same time 

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Jullz

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some clarification.. I started working from July' 2008, but when i moved to a different company i had a gap of 2 to 3 months in between, though i completed 5 years from the time i started working.. Ill still be running short of 1 or 2 month as i have gap in between.
> 
> 1. My question is, would i be able claim 10 points for my work experience, as i started working since July' 2008?
> 
> 2. Would DIAC calculate from the day u started working or would they only consider the days u worked ?


 Dear Ejpaul,
The work experience is calculated including all gaps that you had form July 2008 till present. When you complete the EOI with all periods of employment and gaps it calculate automatically how many points you will be able to claim.
If you had 2-3 months gap, you should not be able to claim 10 points for experience. My advice is to wait until October.
Hope it helps!
Good luck!


----------



## ejpaul77

Jullz said:


> Dear Ejpaul,
> The work experience is calculated including all gaps that you had form July 2008 till present. When you complete the EOI with all periods of employment and gaps it calculate automatically how many points you will be able to claim.
> If you had 2-3 months gap, you should not be able to claim 10 points for experience. My advice is to wait until October.
> Hope it helps!
> Good luck!


Thank You Jullz.. 

Yes, i remember seeing some where here that work experienxe would be caliculated including gaps.. But wanted to make sure if that is correct.. I think ill get my vetassess outcome in the last week of sep. So i woukd submit my EOI by oct.


----------



## laurinoz

rebecca-j-green said:


> Thanks  hoping for a ACT 190 visa, occupation 599111 (I think from memory!) conveyancer. I can't add info to signature yet as I haven't posted enough but will do in time.
> 
> We are using a migration agent, I'm currently 31 weeks pregnant and couldn't deal with sorting all of this, pregnancy and a toddler without some help! Been told that the docs were ack first week of July so I'm working from the 5th. Hopefully we will be getting positive results at the same time
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Hi Rebecca,

Congratulations on your upcoming new arrival!
It seems we should indeed get our results together, fingers crossed! Only 4 weeks nearly to go, if Vet doesn't face any delay.

Good luck to you guys, and we'll keep each other posted.


----------



## layman.tom

I think May 15th application still pending with Vetasses


----------



## layman.tom

Surfer127 said:


> Welcome Amit !!
> 
> We are just waiting and I, have not contacted VET yet. Also you are ahead of us by almost two weeks.
> 
> We will be contacting VET after 11 or 12 weeks, we had "In Progress" status in 5th week.
> 
> So Welcome to WAIT club :roll:


Its taking 12 weeks or more


----------



## laurinoz

layman.tom said:


> Its taking 12 weeks or more


Correct. The current trend is 12-14 weeks.
With some exceptions of course..


----------



## khanash

peanut48 said:


> So finally after a few hurdles of getting my papers ready, today we submitted the online VETASSESS application. Phew! Now will send the courier on Monday to them with all the docs. Now the clock will start ticking and anxiety begins. Will be refreshing this thread to see everyone's timelines and wondering about mine!


can u please tell what is card validation code in the online form....is it card expiry date...if yes then how do we write it theres very small space given there....


----------



## laurinoz

khanash said:


> can u please tell what is card validation code in the online form....is it card expiry date...if yes then how do we write it theres very small space given there....


If you are talking about the security number, those are the 3 digits at the back of your card.


----------



## khanash

the last three digits at the back of the card....
is that the no. which is required by vetassess???card validation code


----------



## laurinoz

khanash said:


> the last three digits at the back of the card....
> is that the no. which is required by vetassess???card validation code


I have done my online application long time ago, and do not recall a field called "card validation code". But if it is located after the expiry date box, that should be it.
Do you confirm the location of that question?


----------



## peanut48

khanash said:


> can u please tell what is card validation code in the online form....is it card expiry date...if yes then how do we write it theres very small space given there....


Hi, My agent submitted the form so I'm not entirely sure but it definitely sounds like the CVV, as Laurinoz suggested.


----------



## khanash

SRG 03 form for reissue of assessment results.....this is the source


----------



## ejpaul77

khanash said:


> the last three digits at the back of the card....
> is that the no. which is required by vetassess???card validation code


Yes Khanash, you to provide 3 digit card verification no to vetassess if u r applying offline. Once they acknowledge ur docs they would charge from the given credit card details.. So, if they have to charge you from ur CC.. They would need the Card Verification Code.


----------



## ejpaul77

Hi All,

I was going though WA site and got to see the below info which states that one should need atleast band 6 in all IELTS modules.. Can someone explain ?

The process for obtaining State nomination is as follows:

Submit an eligible expression of interest (EOI) in the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) SkillSelect database. For your EOI to be eligible you must:

Score at least 60 for the DIAC points test. 

This includes the points for State nomination which are automatically included in your EOI: o Five points for the Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa; and o Ten points for the Skilled - Nominated (provisional) (subclass 489) visa.

Have evidence of a skills assessment suitable for permanent migration in your nominated occupation.

Have a nominated occupation on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list schedule 1 or 2. 

Have evidence of at least competent English (International English Language Testing System result of at least six in each band). 

Be younger than 50 years of age. Have Western Australia selected as the preferred State.


----------



## laurinoz

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was going though WA site and got to see the below info which states that one should need atleast band 6 in all IELTS modules.. Can someone explain ?
> 
> The process for obtaining State nomination is as follows:
> 
> Submit an eligible expression of interest (EOI) in the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) SkillSelect database. For your EOI to be eligible you must:
> 
> Score at least 60 for the DIAC points test.
> 
> This includes the points for State nomination which are automatically included in your EOI: o Five points for the Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa; and o Ten points for the Skilled - Nominated (provisional) (subclass 489) visa.
> 
> Have evidence of a skills assessment suitable for permanent migration in your nominated occupation.
> 
> Have a nominated occupation on the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list schedule 1 or 2.
> 
> Have evidence of at least competent English (International English Language Testing System result of at least six in each band).
> 
> Be younger than 50 years of age. Have Western Australia selected as the preferred State.


You must score at least 6 in each band to be able to get a WA SS visa.
Although, be aware that obtaining 6 in each band give zero points.
Have a look at booklet 6 from skillselect, it is well explained.


----------



## cool_nax

Hi Friends.. Do we have any tracker to check the current processing time of Vetassess?.If no then what abot starting a new one


----------



## pcartin

I have been following this discussion for about 1.5 month and just thought I would say Hello to all of you here 

Submitted my application from Singapore (via agent) to Vetassess on 22/07 and acknowledged on 25/07. Last week status changed to "In Progress". Still long way to go.

Job code: 223111 HR Adviser
IELTS: L-7.0, R-7.5, W-7.5, S-7.0


----------



## besthar

cool_nax said:


> Hi Friends.. Do we have any tracker to check the current processing time of Vetassess?.If no then what abot starting a new one


Mate ... This thread relates to processing lead times from Vetassess. 

The current lead times are 10-14 weeks ... with 12 weeks being an average. 

You can however, track the lead times via member's signature ... either in this thread or another thread (like EOI submitted club)

Good luck with your application.


----------



## besthar

pcartin said:


> I have been following this discussion for about 1.5 month and just thought I would say Hello to all of you here
> 
> Submitted my application from Singapore (via agent) to Vetassess on 22/07 and acknowledged on 25/07. Last week status changed to "In Progress". Still long way to go.
> 
> Job code: 223111 HR Adviser
> IELTS: L-7.0, R-7.5, W-7.5, S-7.0



Hi, Welcome and join the club... you will have good company here ... 

Jullz ... you got some company here..

Good luck with your application.


----------



## Mcclaik

besthar said:


> Mate ... This thread relates to processing lead times from Vetassess.
> 
> The current lead times are 10-14 weeks ... with 12 weeks being an average.
> 
> You can however, track the lead times via member's signature ... either in this thread or another thread (like EOI submitted club)
> 
> Good luck with your application.


10-14 seems to be the average, but it can definately take longer. I am currently at almost 17 weeks.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

The last few weeks are extremely tiring and exhausting... Any day now, or maybe not!

Good luck to everyone who is expecting a result within the next two weeks!


----------



## besthar

Mcclaik said:


> 10-14 seems to be the average, but it can definately take longer. I am currently at almost 17 weeks.


Mcclaik ... Yes, Those are one off-cases and can get very frustrating.

Honestly mate, I appreciate your patience and perseverance. *Keep the Faith.*


----------



## Jullz

besthar said:


> Hi, Welcome and join the club... you will have good company here ...
> 
> Jullz ... you got some company here..
> 
> Good luck with your application.


Hey! Nice to see another HR Adviser  Good luck with Vetassess pcartin! 
If you need any help or if you have any doubt, don't hesitate to ask  
Which state you plan to choose? WA or SA?
All the best!


----------



## pcartin

Besthar, thank you so much.

Hello Jullz  I am choosing WA (my agent didn't advise me SA as another option) but, I learnt something new today from you, at least I know if 223111 is no longer available on WA required list, I can still opt for SA. By the way, do you know anything about changes on 1st Oct? Do you think that will affect our occupation, e.g. becomes unavailable? 

From your signature I understand that you are choosing WA as well. Best of luck to both of us!


----------



## laurinoz

cool_nax said:


> Hi Friends.. Do we have any tracker to check the current processing time of Vetassess?.If no then what abot starting a new one


Funnily enough, I was thinking about the same thing yesterday, while updating the 190 tracker.
It would be nice to have one, that would avoid us to check every person's signature and work out the weeks.
Whizzard has created the 190, he could do our Vetassess one


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> Funnily enough, I was thinking about the same thing yesterday, while updating the 190 tracker.
> It would be nice to have one, that would avoid us to check every person's signature and work out the weeks.
> Whizzard has created the 190, he could do our Vetassess one


It would be a really good idea... How can we contribute/initiate?


----------



## Jullz

pcartin said:


> Besthar, thank you so much.
> 
> Hello Jullz  I am choosing WA. (my agent didn't advise me SA as another option)
> 
> From your signature I understand that you are choosing WA as well. Best of luck to both of us!


HR Adviser is on high availability on South Australia's state sponsorship too!
My dream is WA so... there isn't another option for me 
Good luck with the assessment!


----------



## laurinoz

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> It would be a really good idea... How can we contribute/initiate?


I will ask him.
What do you think of those columns:

1- Date ackowledged
2- Status change "in progress" (I know it can be irrelevant, but would also be interesting to know the pattern on that as well)
3- Extra docs requested
4- Extra docs submitted
5- Outcome

Does someone think of something else?


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> I will ask him.
> What do you think of those columns:
> 
> 1- Date ackowledged
> 2- Status change "in progress" (I know it can be irrelevant, but would also be interesting to know the pattern on that as well)
> 3- Extra docs requested
> 4- Extra docs submitted
> 5- Outcome
> 
> Does someone think of something else?


How about ex-employer contacted? as well!


----------



## laurinoz

Here:

1- Date ackowledged
2- Status change "in progress" (I know it can be irrelevant, but would also be interesting to know the pattern on that as well)
3- Extra docs requested
4- Extra docs submitted
5- Current employer contacted
6- Previous employer contacted
7- Outcome

Anything else?


----------



## tanbd

Guys can someone please post the proposed WA state sponsorship list link???? Looking for a mate and I know few of you guys are keeping tap with WA SS.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> Here:
> 
> 1- Date ackowledged
> 2- Status change "in progress" (I know it can be irrelevant, but would also be interesting to know the pattern on that as well)
> 3- Extra docs requested
> 4- Extra docs submitted
> 5- Current employer contacted
> 6- Previous employer contacted
> 7- Outcome
> 
> Anything else?


This looks nice to start with...


----------



## JP Mosa

tanbd said:


> Guys can someone please post the proposed WA state sponsorship list link???? Looking for a mate and I know few of you guys are keeping tap with WA SS.



http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SKILLEDMIGRATION/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx



http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SiteCollectionDocuments/Skilled_Visa_Migration_2013.pdf


----------



## kulwantgill

still pending 2 may ackn.
in progress 2 august


----------



## tanbd

JP Mosa said:


> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SKILLEDMIGRATION/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/SiteCollectionDocuments/Skilled_Visa_Migration_2013.pdf


Thanks mate.


----------



## tanbd

Guys, just checking, apart from Miss Shuurei, did anyone applied for SA SS under Management Consultant - 224711 on/or after 21 July, 2013 to August 2013???? If you did can you please share your timeline... Hopefully it will give all of us who applied under this occupation an idea..thanks & please share..mine was on 4 Aug..


----------



## besthar

tanbd said:


> Guys, just checking, apart from Miss Shuurei, did anyone applied for SA SS under Management Consultant - 224711 on/or after 21 July, 2013 to August 2013???? If you did can you please share your timeline... Hopefully it will give all of us who applied under this occupation an idea..thanks & please share..mine was on 4 Aug..


Wasn't this Job Code offlisted...


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

besthar said:


> Wasn't this Job Code offlisted...


This is what that SA website says about Management Consultant as of today :

224711 | Management Consultant | Low Availability | See IELTS explanation listed in Point 9

Source : https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Oh! and Besthar... Good luck for your IELTS tomorrow!


----------



## laurinoz

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Oh! and Besthar... Good luck for your IELTS tomorrow!


Oh, you have the speaking test tomorrow? On a Wednesday?

Good luck my friend, may your wonderful examiner be good to you. 
And keep him/her busy :blah:


----------



## besthar

laurinoz said:


> Oh, you have the speaking test tomorrow? On a Wednesday?
> 
> Good luck my friend, may your wonderful examiner be good to you.
> And keep him/her busy :blah:


O Sorry mates... my speaking was done yesterday, and it went perfectly fine... i just haven't corrected and updated my signature...I have been using my mobile all the way...
Thanks for the wishes guys.

Now fingers crossed for R/W and L... this is on 29th...

Surfer ... ur Speaking is tomm and wishing you the very best of luck.


----------



## rebecca-j-green

Hi all,

My agent has asked me to complete a financial declaration for ACT, I've looked everywhere to see if there is a minimum requirement but can't find anything online and am waiting for info from said agent. Does anyone have any info on this? Sorry if I've posted in the wrong place but there are just so many threads on this forum and desperate to know!


----------



## ut0410

tanbd said:


> Guys, just checking, apart from Miss Shuurei, did anyone applied for SA SS under Management Consultant - 224711 on/or after 21 July, 2013 to August 2013???? If you did can you please share your timeline... Hopefully it will give all of us who applied under this occupation an idea..thanks & please share..mine was on 4 Aug..


Hi, 

My docs were lodged on 20th July and I got an email from them with regards to that on 25th stating they got it, it went in progress around 2nd week of Aug, just waiting now!!

Nothing requested - No one contacted yet!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## layman.tom

Mcclaik said:


> 10-14 seems to be the average, but it can definately take longer. I am currently at almost 17 weeks.


I am also 17 weeks..... What to do.........


----------



## khanash

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> This looks nice to start with...


u can add a 
reassessment 
outcome 
if the list doesnt get too long this way ppl who r rejected will know their chances for reapplication and the trend of reassesment results....
just an idea


----------



## khanash

Jullz said:


> HR Adviser is on high availability on South Australia's state sponsorship too!
> My dream is WA so... there isn't another option for me
> Good luck with the assessment!


ok i am an HR advisor too.....
but i m planning to go for SA sponsorship as it s much closer to melbourne and sydney......while perth is miles away.....besides the place is all peaceful and serene


----------



## laurinoz

*Vetassess Timeline*

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I am very proudly introducing our Vetassess Timeline Spreadheet!!!
It took me a couple of hours creating it (while eating and chatting and texting and chatting again).

I therefore invite all my fellow Vetassesses to update it with their own data, on the below link.

I am fully open to feedbacks, so please, go for it, as it is my first time using Google Docs.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


----------



## laurinoz

khanash said:


> ok i am an HR advisor too.....
> but i m planning to go for SA sponsorship as it s much closer to melbourne and sydney......while perth is miles away.....besides the place is all peaceful and serene


Absolutely, SA is lovely too. I really had a good time there, and enjoyed the scenery. And the surroundings are, as you said, very peaceful. Less fuss than Melbourne or Sydney.


----------



## khanash

laurinoz said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I am very proudly introducing our Vetassess Timeline Spreadheet!!!
> It took me a couple of hours creating it (while eating and chatting and texting and chatting again).
> 
> I therefore invite all my fellow Vetassesses to update it with their own data, on the below link.
> 
> I am fully open to feedbacks, so please, go for it, as it is my first time using Google Docs.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


i think we cnt access it but u can update the list with my timeline if u want to
acknowledged docs 25th feb
results 17th may negative
reassessment 23rd july acknowledgemnt 
26th july positive


----------



## laurinoz

rebecca-j-green said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My agent has asked me to complete a financial declaration for ACT, I've looked everywhere to see if there is a minimum requirement but can't find anything online and am waiting for info from said agent. Does anyone have any info on this? Sorry if I've posted in the wrong place but there are just so many threads on this forum and desperate to know!


Hi Rebecca,

I found the right thread for your ACT related questions:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ct-canberra-state-sponsorship-applicants.html

I hope you will find all the information you need from it. And if not, you can ask the other applicants, they've probably been asked the same.
Cheers


----------



## laurinoz

khanash said:


> i think we cnt access it but u can update the list with my timeline if u want to
> acknowledged docs 25th feb
> results 17th may negative
> reassessment 23rd july acknowledgemnt
> 26th july positive


Oh well, Rome wasn't built in one day... I thought I could have done better than Rumus and Romulus. Tut tut to me!!:frusty:

I might need to tweak a thing or two to make it available to you. 
Can you tell me what's wrong with it?
1- Can you access the page?
2- Are the cells blocked when you type in?
3- Other?


----------



## laurinoz

I have modified the sharing functions.

Can you try with the below link?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE&usp=sharing


----------



## rebecca-j-green

I seem to have added my details. Thanks for sorting this 

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## laurinoz

rebecca-j-green said:


> I seem to have added my details. Thanks for sorting this
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Allelujah!:whoo:

Thanks so much Rebecca, you are my first guest on this spreadhseet. I'll give you a positive assessment, to thank you, as a gift. Please collect it end of September :high5:


----------



## khanash

Ok great....i added some more details to mine...


----------



## cynthiaus

khanash said:


> Ok great....i added some more details to mine...


Amazing! your reassessment result came out 2 days after the docs were acknowledged! And it was positive!


----------



## besthar

laurinoz said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I am very proudly introducing our Vetassess Timeline Spreadheet!!!
> It took me a couple of hours creating it (while eating and chatting and texting and chatting again).
> 
> I therefore invite all my fellow Vetassesses to update it with their own data, on the below link.
> 
> I am fully open to feedbacks, so please, go for it, as it is my first time using Google Docs.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1



Good job Laurinoz ... Sheet looks really good with all data points captured.

btw - updated my timeline.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I am very proudly introducing our Vetassess Timeline Spreadheet!!!
> It took me a couple of hours creating it (while eating and chatting and texting and chatting again).
> 
> I therefore invite all my fellow Vetassesses to update it with their own data, on the below link.
> 
> I am fully open to feedbacks, so please, go for it, as it is my first time using Google Docs.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1



Good stuff this be... Two results so far documented in the sheet with an average of about 12 weeks! 

I am tired of all this waiting :violin:!


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> I am very proudly introducing our Vetassess Timeline Spreadheet!!!
> It took me a couple of hours creating it (while eating and chatting and texting and chatting again).
> 
> I therefore invite all my fellow Vetassesses to update it with their own data, on the below link.
> 
> I am fully open to feedbacks, so please, go for it, as it is my first time using Google Docs.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


Great job Laurinoz!!!
Good luck for those who are still waiting! Fingers crossed for all of you guys! Cheers!


----------



## kingjkraal

I Updated my the sheet aswell.
Got my IELTS on 29th August.


----------



## mimfarook

Guys.. My document was accepted by Theresa this morning, how long do they take to update the application status?


----------



## laurinoz

mimfarook said:


> Guys.. My document was accepted by Theresa this morning, how long do they take to update the application status?


It is different among us.
I received my ackowledgment email on the same day, at around 9am if I remember well. UK time


----------



## laurinoz

This is amazing, thank so much guys for updating your timelines.
We can notice some silent observers as well. I say "Hi" to you
Kingjkrall, I moved your ackowledgement date in column C. It was in the Reassessment column L. Let me know if I'm wrong mate.

To those loggin' in today:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...EE&usp=sharing


----------



## prabodhk

*gr8 work*



PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Good stuff this be... Two results so far documented in the sheet with an average of about 12 weeks!
> 
> I am tired of all this waiting :violin:!


If i have to update my timeline and share how doi do that?


----------



## prabodhk

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE&usp=sharing

Updated....Please check...I am eagerly waiting my result.


----------



## laurinoz

prabodhk said:


> If i have to update my timeline and share how doi do that?


Hi Prabodhk,

Very easy. Click on this link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...EE&usp=sharing

It'll bring you to a sort of excel spreadsheet.
Start by adding your name in column A, then fill up the rest of your data on the line, when applicable. Have a look at what others have done
Let me know if you struggle buddy


----------



## laurinoz

prabodhk said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE&usp=sharing
> 
> Updated....Please check...I am eagerly waiting my result.


I am crossing y fingers for you!!!!


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

prabodhk said:


> If i have to update my timeline and share how doi do that?


Prabodh... this is the link where an excel sheet is available : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


----------



## prabodhk

*thanks*

Laurinoz,

Pls check my post..is it correct??..tell me buddy when should iexpect my result..my employer have been contacted thrice..i just got a call from him.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Surfer127

I also updated my details in the sheet


----------



## laurinoz

prabodhk said:


> Laurinoz,
> 
> Pls check my post..is it correct??..tell me buddy when should iexpect my result..my employer have been contacted thrice..i just got a call from him.:fingerscrossed:


I'd say anytime soon Prabodhk. You are closing 14 weeks. Mithu had his positive result in 16 weeks, so you can still win this!


----------



## Surfer127

besthar said:


> O Sorry mates... my speaking was done yesterday, and it went perfectly fine... i just haven't corrected and updated my signature...I have been using my mobile all the way...
> Thanks for the wishes guys.
> 
> Now fingers crossed for R/W and L... this is on 29th...
> 
> Surfer ... ur Speaking is tomm and wishing you the very best of luck.


Thanks Besthar and all... just coming back from the speaking Test, it went good.. I am hoping to score atleast a seven.. it lasted about 14.5 minutes and examiner was nice and the topic was all about library.. .


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Thanks Besthar and all... just coming back from the speaking Test, it went good.. I am hoping to score atleast a seven.. it lasted about 14.5 minutes and examiner was nice and the topic was all about library.. .


Excellent! I'm sure you rocked, Surfer. When is the rest of your test? Saturday?


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Excellent! I'm sure you rocked, Surfer. When is the rest of your test? Saturday?


Thank you !!!

its due tomorrow for four of us

Besthar, sapna, me & "Kin" (Dubai) just forgot his/her username and feeling lazy to go back and remember..


----------



## Surfer127

kingjkraal ^


----------



## peanut48

Great job laurinoz! Hope you don't mind that I sorted the sheet according to the acknowledgement dates. It'll be easier for those looking for others with similar timelines.


----------



## laurinoz

peanut48 said:


> Great job laurinoz! Hope you don't mind that I sorted the sheet according to the acknowledgement dates. It'll be easier for those looking for others with similar timelines.


I am pleased you did Peanut, thanks for that


----------



## deanie

Hi all! First time poster here. My partner & I are patiently waiting on his skills assessment. Docs were acknowledged July 1st and status changed to in progress July 25th. (Occupation is 224112 - Mathematician)

Good luck everyone! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

deanie said:


> Hi all! First time poster here. My partner & I are patiently waiting on his skills assessment. Docs were acknowledged July 1st and status changed to in progress July 25th. (Occupation is 224112 - Mathematician)
> 
> Good luck everyone! :fingerscrossed:


A Canadian living in Auckland, that is very refreshing, so a big warm welcome to you Deanie! Thank you for popping in 

You are on the same boat as me and Rebecca with your time line. We should get our outcome on the same week if we get lucky. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SACHINKOKO

Hello friends
12 days back i got positive outcome from vetassess,still waiting for my letter to come at my home.
starting preparation for IELTS


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

SACHINKOKO said:


> Hello friends
> 12 days back i got positive outcome from vetassess,still waiting for my letter to come at my home.
> starting preparation for IELTS


Congratulations Sachin!


----------



## Sapna

Congrats can you share how long it took


----------



## Sapna

Dear*Sapna,
*
Thank you for your email.

Your case is currently in the process of being assessed.*If VETASSESS require any further documentation in order to proceed with this application you will be notified via email.
*
MOST Skills Assessment applications are completed within 12 weeks from the receipt of all documentation,*but that a small number of cases may take longer, for various reasons.
*
Please take note that this is an estimate only, and we are unable to guarantee that an application will be completed within this timeframe as some assessments, for example, may require consultations etc... This estimate*does not include the time taken by the applicant to provide us with item(s) we*request in order to proceed with an assessment.


----------



## Sapna

This is what I got when asked them the status of my assessment...


----------



## umeshinaz

*"Silly questions"*



deanie said:


> Hi all! First time poster here. My partner & I are patiently waiting on his skills assessment. Docs were acknowledged July 1st and status changed to in progress July 25th. (Occupation is 224112 - Mathematician)
> 
> Good luck everyone! :fingerscrossed:


Hey buddy,

Just a quick thought...I have a friend who has been exploring migrating either to Australia or Canada...at-last he selected Canada...can I ask for your 2 cents so that it can give everyone some idea on which country would be better.... or for simplicity why you moving from Canada to Auz

regards,
Umesh.


----------



## laurinoz

SACHINKOKO said:


> Hello friends
> 12 days back i got positive outcome from vetassess,still waiting for my letter to come at my home.
> starting preparation for IELTS


Hola Sachinkoko,

Those are great news, congratulations! Hope you'll get your letter very soon.
Would you mind filling the Vetassess spreadsheet with your timeline? That would be very nice
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...EE&usp=sharing

Many thanks!


----------



## cynthiaus

I have bad news to broadcast. 511112 is not on the ACT's list any more

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14.pdf


----------



## deanie

umeshinaz said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Just a quick thought...I have a friend who has been exploring migrating either to Australia or Canada...at-last he selected Canada...can I ask for your 2 cents so that it can give everyone some idea on which country would be better.... or for simplicity why you moving from Canada to Auz
> 
> regards,
> Umesh.


We've actually been in New Zealand since 2011 because my partner is studying here. In our case we just wanted a change of scenery & down under appealed to us for the warmer weather, sun, beaches, etc. I couldn't say which of the two would be 'better' as both Canada & Australia (and NZ too) are great countries. All three are fairly similar politically & culturally, so really I think the decision would be based mostly on an individual's job prospects (and maybe preferred climate.)


I love Canada and I'm sure your friend won't regret their choice


----------



## SACHINKOKO

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Congratulations Sachin!


Thanks Prashant


----------



## SACHINKOKO

Sapna said:


> Congrats can you share how long it took


Thanks
It has taken 13 weeks .


----------



## SACHINKOKO

laurinoz said:


> Hola Sachinkoko,
> 
> Those are great news, congratulations! Hope you'll get your letter very soon.
> Would you mind filling the Vetassess spreadsheet with your timeline? That would be very nice
> 
> 
> Many thanks!


Hello Laurinoz
Link is not working to access spreadsheet


----------



## laurinoz

SACHINKOKO said:


> Hello Laurinoz
> Link is not working to access spreadsheet


Just seen it, thanks.
Can you try this one?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE&usp=sharing


----------



## laurinoz

cynthiaus said:


> I have bad news to broadcast. 511112 is not on the ACT's list any more
> 
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14.pdf


Sorry to read that.
But I think you can still have a chance with an Employer Sponsorship:

Closed occupations:
_Applicants working in Canberra are eligible to apply. Overseas 
applicants with an ACT job offer or close family member living in 
Canberra may be eligible to apply. Occupations must be verified 
before the application for nomination is lodged._


----------



## laurinoz

Today is the D-Day for some of our favorite fellas!

Good luck to Surfer127, Sapna, Besthar and Kingjkraal, may you enjoy this test as much as I did. I really had a good time.

And I am not forgetting the others, reading this thread but not saying anything. Some of you might have your test to today, so good luck too :cheer2:


----------



## SACHINKOKO

updated .


----------



## laurinoz

SACHINKOKO said:


> updated .


Awesome, thanks mate.

We are now waiting for Prabodhk and Umeshinaz' outcomes... They are on their 13th week.


----------



## cynthiaus

laurinoz said:


> Sorry to read that.
> But I think you can still have a chance with an Employer Sponsorship:
> 
> Closed occupations:
> _Applicants working in Canberra are eligible to apply. Overseas
> applicants with an ACT job offer or close family member living in
> Canberra may be eligible to apply. Occupations must be verified
> before the application for nomination is lodged._


I was going for WA's 511112 anyway. But a couple month ago we were saying even if it dropped out from WA's list on 1st Oct, at least we have ACT. Now it's not the case any more.


----------



## laurinoz

cynthiaus said:


> I was going for WA's 511112 anyway. But a couple month ago we were saying even if it dropped out from WA's list on 1st Oct, at least we have ACT. Now it's not the case any more.


True, I remember that.
My code is the other way round. It was suspended from ACT list in July, and is now back on the list, under limited.
But I'll still go with WA first.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> True, I remember that.
> My code is the other way round. It was suspended from ACT list in July, and is now back on the list, under limited.
> But I'll still go with WA first.


I just saw your code details.. Interesting connect this be! I own a small photography start-up here in India... maybe we could work together when we both are in Aus


----------



## kingjkraal

Hi Guys,
Just back from the IELTS test. i think i messed up in the writing test.
The conclusion in the essay was not completed due to time management issues.

But listening and reading should get me an 8 band, but writing wont get me 8.
Had a plan to get 8 overall, don't see it happening now.
Plan to enroll myself for the next test date even before i get my results.


----------



## laurinoz

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I just saw your code details.. Interesting connect this be! I own a small photography start-up here in India... maybe we could work together when we both are in Aus


Excellent! We better end up in the same area then lol. Going There is also applying for that occupation.


----------



## kingjkraal

I dont quite understand whats going on with the job codes Contracts administrators and Project administrators.
As per the DIAC website, occupational ceiling is 7740 for 511111 and 511112.
But now only WA actually sponsors for 511112. How is that possible?
Does it mean that only WA are facing a shortage? And a huge one i guess.

Now even ACT stopped 51112 sponsorship.


----------



## laurinoz

kingjkraal said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just back from the IELTS test. i think i messed up in the writing test.
> The conclusion in the essay was not completed due to time management issues.
> 
> But listening and reading should get me an 8 band, but writing wont get me 8.
> Had a plan to get 8 overall, don't see it happening now.
> Plan to enroll myself for the next test date even before i get my results.


Hey Kingjkraal,
It is a normal feeling after the exam. When are you planning on re-taking it? You should give yourself at least a month, to give you enough time to practice on the area you felt you missed. But don't register before having received your results, in case they come back with a better score than expected... Would save you some bucks..


----------



## kingjkraal

hi,
Plan to take it on 21 september. This time will be more carefull.

Thanks.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

laurinoz said:


> Just seen it, thanks.
> Can you try this one?
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE&usp=sharing


Hi,

Updated my status on excell too. 

Excellent idea as well as implementation.

Regards
Sharmaabhi


----------



## laurinoz

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Updated my status on excell too.
> 
> Excellent idea as well as implementation.
> 
> Regards
> Sharmaabhi


Thanks for your input Sharmaabhi. Having as many people as we can on it will enable us to have a real picture of the trend.

I might start to do one for EOI lol


----------



## Sharmaabhi

laurinoz said:


> Thanks for your input Sharmaabhi. Having as many people as we can on it will enable us to have a real picture of the trend.
> 
> I might start to do one for EOI lol


Hahaha... will support you in that too. 

Also the sheet can be shared with aussie immig. Dept. to let them know there performance. Hehehe...


----------



## laurinoz

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hahaha... will support you in that too.
> 
> Also the sheet can be shared with aussie immig. Dept. to let them know there performance. Hehehe...


Hahaha, brilliant idea! :drum::drum:


----------



## besthar

laurinoz said:


> Today is the D-Day for some of our favorite fellas!
> 
> Good luck to Surfer127, Sapna, Besthar and Kingjkraal, may you enjoy this test as much as I did. I really had a good time.
> 
> And I am not forgetting the others, reading this thread but not saying anything. Some of you might have your test to today, so good luck too :cheer2:


Hey Guys... IELTS this time was too bloody tough... especially Listening and Reading... was hoping for a 8er... But, now chances of getting even 7 looks challenging... Scary indeed guys.

I could see many blank and sad faces in the hall.

Spoke to Surfer and learnt that many guys even walked out of the test hall minutes after the start of the test... 

Anyways plz pray for us ...


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Not at all happy with my performance in todays ielts test. What abt others?


----------



## Sapna

I thought the class trip section in listening was awful.... it wasn't great for me either...:-(


----------



## JP Mosa

Is there anyone.........applied for PG Dip......assessment after getting their Bachelor's assessed in VETASSESS?????


----------



## laurinoz

besthar said:


> Hey Guys... IELTS this time was too bloody tough... especially Listening and Reading... was hoping for a 8er... But, now chances of getting even 7 looks challenging... Scary indeed guys.
> 
> I could see many blank and sad faces in the hall.
> 
> Spoke to Surfer and learnt that many guys even walked out of the test hall minutes after the start of the test...
> 
> Anyways plz pray for us ...


I will still pray for a good score for all of you.
What do you reckon went wrong with the listening part? Any problem with the quality of the audio, or problem with volume?


----------



## Sapna

I think its a conspiracy against me first my occupation showed closed just one day before ielts....then ielts was tough and I have lost my job as my process shut down....


----------



## Sapna

I think its a conspiracy against me first my occupation showed closed just one day before ielts....then ielts was tough and I have lost my job as my process shut down...


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Sapna said:


> I think its a conspiracy against me first my occupation showed closed just one day before ielts....then ielts was tough and I have lost my job as my process shut down...


What happened Sapna


----------



## besthar

laurinoz said:


> I will still pray for a good score for all of you.
> What do you reckon went wrong with the listening part? Any problem with the quality of the audio, or problem with volume?


lol problem wasnt with audio or volume... lost the focus inbetween ... still hoping for the best.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

besthar said:


> lol problem wasnt with audio or volume... lost the focus inbetween ... still hoping for the best.


Same problem here. How abt reading section..,.,


----------



## besthar

sabithasivaguru said:


> Same problem here. How abt reading section..,.,


Well that was a bit ok ... I guess I couldnt comprehend the pairs and individuals correctly... 7 overall would be a blessing I feel.

Where did u take ur test ?


----------



## sabithasivaguru

besthar said:


> Well that was a bit ok ... I guess I couldnt comprehend the pairs and individuals correctly... 7 overall would be a blessing I feel.
> 
> Where did u take ur test ?


Trichy Tamilnadu...not at all happy....


----------



## sabithasivaguru

How do they calculate band score. Do they consider percentile,,,,


----------



## Sapna

Can anybody tell me for how much vettassess assessment's are valid for


----------



## Sapna

I meant for how long


----------



## besthar

Sapna said:


> Can anybody tell me for how much vettassess assessment's are valid for


If your Vetassess result is declared on or after 30th May 2013 , There is no Validity period for assessment result. So Chill....

So for now .... Consider your assessment result valid for life ... if you got your result after May 30th 2013...

Look up to my post in page 93 for more deatils.


----------



## harneek

Guys very happy today!!!

On 24 June 2013 my occupation was out from WA
Last week WA releases SPOL and even in that my occupation wasn't there
Now ACT also removed my occupation.

Today called VETASSESS and as per them my Documents received on 21 Aug 2013 with lodging date 9 Feb 2013.

Very happy on myself. Feeling delight and enjoying, what is happening with me.


----------



## besthar

harneek said:


> Guys very happy today!!!
> 
> On 24 June 2013 my occupation was out from WA
> Last week WA releases SPOL and even in that my occupation wasn't there
> Now ACT also removed my occupation.
> 
> Today called VETASSESS and as per them my Documents received on 21 Aug 2013 with lodging date 9 Feb 2013.
> 
> Very happy on myself. Feeling delight and enjoying, what is happening with me.


Harneek, Firstly your message is not clear as to why your're so happy... am not sure if you've already got an invite or if you're happy that Vetassess will assess your application. 

Please understand that Vetassess will assess your application even if your Job Code is not listed either ACT or WA list... all that matters is if DIAC will process your application.

Could you make yourself clear and also could you please update your signature.

Good luck.


----------



## laurinoz

harneek said:


> Guys very happy today!!!
> 
> On 24 June 2013 my occupation was out from WA
> Last week WA releases SPOL and even in that my occupation wasn't there
> Now ACT also removed my occupation.
> 
> Today called VETASSESS and as per them my Documents received on 21 Aug 2013 with lodging date 9 Feb 2013.
> 
> Very happy on myself. Feeling delight and enjoying, what is happening with me.


Not sure I get it neither... :confused2:
Is it because you have received your assessment result?
Or is it more a sarcastic happiness, due to the States closing your occupation?
Please update us on your situation, so we can understand


----------



## Surfer127

besthar said:


> lol problem wasnt with audio or volume... lost the focus inbetween ... still hoping for the best.


I feel cheated .. After taking ielts today, believe me it was not close to any of the sample test .. And I really practised a lot of tests..


----------



## Surfer127

I headed straight to bar..after that.. I am hoping to score 7 .. But I ain't confident at all..


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> I think its a conspiracy against me first my occupation showed closed just one day before ielts....then ielts was tough and I have lost my job as my process shut down....


There's a rainbow after every storm.:flypig:
Could not find a rainbow icon, so you've got the poney instead.:
(PS admin, can we have a rainbow?? )

You seem to find yourself in that period, when all is going wrong. You take one step just to be pushed 3 steps back. 

We know that the path to happiness is the longest one. It requires all you strenght.
I don't have the right sized plaster for your wound right now, and I wish I had the right words to say.
But I hope you'll get back on that saddle and ride again fiercely very soon. Give it the right time.
:llama: Again, there was no horse, so here's a lama. Better than a deer, right? 

Wish you some positivity this week.


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> I headed straight to bar..after that.. I am hoping to score 7 .. But I ain't confident at all..


I'll guess we'll have to wait now. 
Results on 11th September?


----------



## kulwantgill

waiting waiting ... documents ackn. 2 may
in progress 2 august. still waiting :-(


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> I'll guess we'll have to wait now.
> Results on 11th September?


On 12th that's what the coordinator said


----------



## cynthiaus

They do adjust the reading and listening scores. So I have heard everywhere. There were times ielts listening went abnormally tough and they did not follow the rateing list one can find online. Do not burden yourself too much. You might be surprised after the scores come out.


----------



## besthar

cynthiaus said:


> They do adjust the reading and listening scores. So I have heard everywhere. There were times ielts listening went abnormally tough and they did not follow the rateing list one can find online. Do not burden yourself too much. You might be surprised after the scores come out.


O yes... we are really hoping for a miracle.

Thanks.


----------



## blackmarch

I have received an email from vetasses showing the results 
have completed and they will mail out by mail.
The problem is they never tell me wheather the result is 
positive.What should i do now


----------



## rebecca-j-green

blackmarch said:


> I have received an email from vetasses showing the results
> have completed and they will mail out by mail.
> The problem is they never tell me wheather the result is
> positive.What should i do now


I'm not 100% sure, but I believe that you can ask them to fax the result to you - don't think they are allowed to tell you verbally on the phone. Fingers crossed for you

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## besthar

blackmarch said:


> I have received an email from vetasses showing the results
> have completed and they will mail out by mail.
> The problem is they never tell me wheather the result is
> positive.What should i do now


Mail them out a Fax number and sit right next to a Fax Machine ... Tell them that you're waiting for the fax copy... They will fax you the copy in less than 5 minutes ... Tell them its a weekend and you cant afford to spend it in a suspense ...

Good luck mate.

Am quoting my experience ...


----------



## Sapna

Thanks so much laurinoz you actually made me laugh....hug::hug::hug


----------



## laurinoz

Wizz, congratulations on your positive outcome today!
You must be very happy
And we are applying for the same position 

Surely there is something to do about your postings. Have you tried to contact the admin?
Anyway, I also created a tab for people's comments about the spreadsheet, or those like you unable to post here.

Again, Congrats!:music:


----------



## blackmarch

Thanks everyone , so I will never know the result until i 
recieve the paper mail from them.
Yes I am applying Hr Adviser and wish to go Adelaide under snol 190.
Btw i dont have fax machine at home , so no choice and now have to wait for
the mail, hopefully will reach next week.
My Ielts result will only come out today after 3 pm , praying very hard now.
Bless


----------



## Surfer127

Congtratulations Wizz!!


----------



## Surfer127

Sapna - I just checked ACT list, they have closed down my occupation as well. Now only SA sponsors mine...


----------



## Jullz

blackmarch said:


> Thanks everyone , so I will never know the result until i
> recieve the paper mail from them.
> Yes I am applying Hr Adviser and wish to go Adelaide under snol 190.
> Btw i dont have fax machine at home , so no choice and now have to wait for
> the mail, hopefully will reach next week.
> My Ielts result will only come out today after 3 pm , praying very hard now.
> Bless


Congrats!
You can give them a fax number of a friend... 
I know it's hard waiting for that outcome 
Been there, done that


----------



## Sapna

I just finished my speaking test...topic was internet... however I found myself fumbling a lot and I was talking in too much pace.....however I spoke a lot the assessor had to stop me many times...fingers crossed....


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Sapna - I just checked ACT list, they have closed down my occupation as well. Now only SA sponsors mine...


You need to get as close as possible to the WA border. Pleeeeease


----------



## blackmarch

So now i have to wait for the paper mail before i can start with my
EOI. Up to now british council is still updating the results.


----------



## laurinoz

blackmarch said:


> So now i have to wait for the paper mail before i can start with my
> EOI. Up to now british council is still updating the results.


Blackmarch, the suspens on your outcome is killing me buddy. Don't you have a fax machine at work? At a friend's? At your local coffee shop?


----------



## layman.tom

So you have 20 points for IELTS......great


----------



## layman.tom

laurinoz said:


> Blackmarch, the suspens on your outcome is killing me buddy. Don't you have a fax machine at work? At a friend's? At your local coffee shop?


You have 20 points for IELTS.....


----------



## laurinoz

layman.tom said:


> You have 20 points for IELTS.....


Who? Me?
I wish mate! I did in my dream last night though, I even had a positive outcome in that dream 
Too bad I woke up...
I have only 10, because of my 7.5 in writing. Overall band score has no value for that visa.


----------



## layman.tom

VET. Asses - Any idea after employer verification .... how many days it will take for the outcome. In fact they asked the scope of the work also, not only employment dates..


----------



## blackmarch

Sorry Mate. Up to now only few people knew about my migration
in my family and the office fax machine is control by a central person. 
Dont wish to notice the whole office people. 
As for Ielts only hope to have 10 points.


----------



## layman.tom

laurinoz said:


> Who? Me?
> I wish mate! I did in my dream last night though, I even had a positive outcome in that dream
> Too bad I woke up...
> I have only 10, because of my 7.5 in writing. Overall band score has no value for that visa.



Ok....you missed 10 points by 0.5 mark/band


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> You need to get as close as possible to the WA border. Pleeeeease


hahahaha Sure.... I would love to be in WA, 
if WA start sponsoring my occupation  Then I will go for WA Sponsorship, then I am gonna be inside WA Border...  

To my surprise SA also degraded my occupation from High to Medium availability.


----------



## Surfer127

Layman, Blackmarch - Guys pls update your timeline... 

You post doesnt look complete without timeline..


----------



## Surfer127

Sapna said:


> I just finished my speaking test...topic was internet... however I found myself fumbling a lot and I was talking in too much pace.....however I spoke a lot the assessor had to stop me many times...fingers crossed....


Sounds like mine !! except fumbling  All the best M8.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

besthar said:


> Hey Guys... IELTS this time was too bloody tough... especially Listening and Reading... was hoping for a 8er... But, now chances of getting even 7 looks challenging... Scary indeed guys.
> 
> I could see many blank and sad faces in the hall.
> 
> Spoke to Surfer and learnt that many guys even walked out of the test hall minutes after the start of the test...
> 
> Anyways plz pray for us ...


My best wishes for you Besthar and everyone else who took the test! It usually feels way tougher however the results are better! I hope that is the case for you and everyone else too!


----------



## Surfer127

Thanks Prashant !


----------



## blackmarch

Surfer127 said:


> Layman, Blackmarch - Guys pls update your timeline...
> 
> You post doesnt look complete without timeline..


How do i update my Timeline


----------



## Jullz

blackmarch said:


> How do i update my Timeline


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

blackmarch said:


> How do i update my Timeline


Blackmarch : Update your signature from the account settings section with the details...


----------



## layman.tom

Vet. employer verification is very strict .......now


----------



## laurinoz

blackmarch said:


> Sorry Mate. Up to now only few people knew about my migration
> in my family and the office fax machine is control by a central person.
> Dont wish to notice the whole office people.
> As for Ielts only hope to have 10 points.


And what about me having a brilliant idea? 

You can give Vetassess my fax number, I'm at work. Then I scan the fax and send it to your email adress?

What do you say?


----------



## cynthiaus

laurinoz said:


> And what about me having a brilliant idea?
> 
> You can give Vetassess my fax number, I'm at work. Then I scan the fax and send it to your email adress?
> 
> What do you say?


Brilliant indeed, I sense a hint bit desperation for some good news.


----------



## Surfer127

cynthiaus said:


> Brilliant indeed, I sense a hint bit desperation for some good news.


Laurinoz !!! you are awesome..

but VETASSESS office must be closed by now. So you got to wait till Monday now.


----------



## Surfer127

Those who wants to see how does VETASESS assessment letter looks like.. I am posting a link here..this is some agent, who has uploaded the copies of VET letters as well as PR letters.. 

Succes Gallery

Hope this will answer questions of some members


----------



## harneek

besthar said:


> Harneek, Firstly your message is not clear as to why your're so happy... am not sure if you've already got an invite or if you're happy that Vetassess will assess your application.
> 
> It is totally other way round as you all thinking. Yesterday i was out of my mind.
> It is continue to hearing bad news about my case one after another. Till now i taken so much pain, become painless.
> 
> After checking ACT SOL, i was not shocked but laughed alot. Now every bad news keeps me happy because i know, my circumstances are like this. I will not hear any good news about my case. So why to become sad and stressed out.
> Enjoying every bad news becuase only this can i do. i don't have a control, what is happening with me.
> 
> Any better suggestion, pls share...:fish:


----------



## blackmarch

ielts results-R7.5L8W7.5S7


----------



## blackmarch

laurinoz said:


> And what about me having a brilliant idea?
> 
> You can give Vetassess my fax number, I'm at work. Then I scan the fax and send it to your email adress?
> 
> What do you say?


Thank you for Your help.I think i will wait for the letter and 
I got ten points for my ielts today.
Feeling happy and going out to cqlebrate with my partner later.
Cheers


----------



## Surfer127

congrats Blackmarch for your IELTS result !! You can successfully claim 10 points now.


----------



## Surfer127

harneek said:


> After checking ACT SOL, i was not shocked but laughed alot. Now every bad news keeps me happy because i know, my circumstances are like this. I will not hear any good news about my case. So why to become sad and stressed out.
> Enjoying every bad news becuase only this can i do. i don't have a control, what is happening with me.
> 
> Any better suggestion, pls share...:fish:


Harneek, we all are in same boat. I also saw that my occupation got closed in ACT and in SA it went down to medium availability. 

I still have 2 more months approx, to get my assessment from VET, & IELTS didnt go as expected. 

I am not sure what will happen i the coming two months.. would it all go in drain or some new list will open up. 

I can really understand - how you must have felt. 

We have no option - their country, their rules  :tea: & I hope something will open up for you soon. afterall they need us.:humble:


----------



## Surfer127

Also Laurinoz: after looking at blackmarch timeline - 4th June applications has already been processed. so you should expect result exactly after 30 days. & me in 36 days.


----------



## laurinoz

blackmarch said:


> Thank you for Your help.I think i will wait for the letter and
> I got ten points for my ielts today.
> Feeling happy and going out to cqlebrate with my partner later.
> Cheers


Congrats on your IELTS! Party time eace:


----------



## harneek

Surfer127 said:


> Harneek, we all are in same boat. I also saw that my occupation got closed in ACT and in SA it went down to medium availability.
> 
> I still have 2 more months approx, to get my assessment from VET, & IELTS didnt go as expected.
> 
> I am not sure what will happen i the coming two months.. would it all go in drain or some new list will open up.
> 
> I can really understand - how you must have felt.
> 
> We have no option - their country, their rules  :tea: & I hope something will open up for you soon. afterall they need us.:humble:


Totally agree with you Bro, that's why now i am not getting frustrated. I know, i can't do anything In this. Keeping my self calm and enjoying what is happening with me. As i am non-english background, IELTS is also one of the hurdle and major factor in my case.

I am like "LIFE OF PIE"eace:


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Also Laurinoz: after looking at blackmarch timeline - 4th June applications has already been processed. so you should expect result exactly after 30 days. & me in 36 days.


Yay!
Quick question though. I don't have access to the spreadsheet from work. Are there definite dates to receive a Vet outcome, or they can come any day of the week, Mon-Fri?


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Yay!
> Quick question though. I don't have access to the spreadsheet from work. Are there definite dates to receive a Vet outcome, or they can come any day of the week, Mon-Fri?


Let me find out for you...


----------



## Surfer127

Surfer127 said:


> Let me find out for you...


accroding to the sheet, Most got result on Friday - there are sone each on tuesday & thursday.


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> accroding to the sheet, Most got result on Friday - there are sone each on tuesday & thursday.


Nice job Surfer!
Hopefully we will have people updating their outcome on regular basis, so we can see if Friday is the Golden date


----------



## rebecca-j-green

Absolutely gutted. We received a positive assessment yesterday, but looks like we have just missed applying to ACT for SS by only a few hours  their site is now down and as of Sunday my husbands occupation is no longer on that or any other list. Really don't know where to go from here

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## peanut48

layman.tom said:


> Vet. employer verification is very strict .......now


Hi layman.tom can you please share your experience, would be great to be prepared for it.


----------



## laurinoz

rebecca-j-green said:


> Absolutely gutted. We received a positive assessment yesterday, but looks like we have just missed applying to ACT for SS by only a few hours  their site is now down and as of Sunday my husbands occupation is no longer on that or any other list. Really don't know where to go from here
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Sorry to read Rebecca. what is your agent proposing?
Also, I am under the impression that in order to get a chance, you need to lodge your visa application before 1st September.
And as far as I am aware, you haven't even done the EOI yet, am I correct?

I could be totally wrong on this one, so if someone could clarify this for us?
But if I am correct, you won't get your ACT invitation to apply on time anyway.

Please wait for other members to give advice, I hope I am wrong.


----------



## rebecca-j-green

All the agent has said is that everything was ready this morning to upload and submit, not sure about the EOI etc. she is emailing me at the mo and is peed off to say the least!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## laurinoz

rebecca-j-green said:


> All the agent has said is that everything was ready this morning to upload and submit, not sure about the EOI etc. she is emailing me at the mo and is peed off to say the least!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


I bet she is! Please keep us posted on what she says :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Going there

rebecca-j-green said:


> All the agent has said is that everything was ready this morning to upload and submit, not sure about the EOI etc. she is emailing me at the mo and is peed off to say the least!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


But today is Friday and the last working day till the new list comes to forse. Hope she has called them? If the webpage doesnt start working today, you can try emailing them with all the supporting docs, so that the see that you've tried applying before the new rulles..


----------



## rebecca-j-green

Going there said:


> But today is Friday and the last working day till the new list comes to forse. Hope she has called them? If the webpage doesnt start working today, you can try emailing them with all the supporting docs, so that the see that you've tried applying before the new rulles..


It's nearly midnight in canberra now (I think) so no one in the office but she has emailed them, now it will just be a long wait until Monday to see how they respond but I won't be getting my hopes up  any other ideas very welcome though x

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Surfer127

I hope they consider your application, but your vetassess is still pending ..,can u do so if your application is pending


----------



## rebecca-j-green

Surfer127 said:


> I hope they consider your application, but your vetassess is still pending ..,can u do so if your application is pending


We got the positive result from vetassess yesterday (can't update my timeline from my iPod)

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## laurinoz

rebecca-j-green said:


> We got the positive result from vetassess yesterday (can't update my timeline from my iPod)
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


But haven't you applied 1st week of July?


----------



## rebecca-j-green

laurinoz said:


> But haven't you applied 1st week of July?


Yes. Our agent found out about the closure of my husbands job occupation on weds, so put through an urgent request form and somehow managed to get the result needed, which was awesome! But now obviously we have bad news regarding the ACT website which is so upsetting/frustrating

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## laurinoz

rebecca-j-green said:


> Yes. Our agent found out about the closure of my husbands job occupation on weds, so put through an urgent request form and somehow managed to get the result needed, which was awesome! But now obviously we have bad news regarding the ACT website which is so upsetting/frustrating
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Oh ok, make sense now. For a minute I had hope for my status as well lol. Stiil pending... 

Hope you'll be able to get this sorted. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rebecca-j-green

laurinoz said:


> Oh ok, make sense now. For a minute I had hope for my status as well lol. Stiil pending...
> 
> Hope you'll be able to get this sorted. :fingerscrossed:


Sorry, hopefully you'll get your +ve soon x

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## layman.tom

peanut48 said:


> Hi layman.tom can you please share your experience, would be great to be prepared for it.


Vetassess will cross check with employer the job title, scope of job, reporting to which department and capacity of the person responding to their query.......and assessment time depends upon job code or luck, I don't know!


----------



## layman.tom

rebecca-j-green said:


> Yes. Our agent found out about the closure of my husbands job occupation on weds, so put through an urgent request form and somehow managed to get the result needed, which was awesome! But now obviously we have bad news regarding the ACT website which is so upsetting/frustrating
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Your agent did a great job to get the result within two days fro Vetassess! mine, I think employer verification is over 10 days before, still no news...agent doesn't have any idea of what is happening......your agent is GOOOODDDD


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Went to the excel sheet today... 

Total entries ~ 26
Assessment Result turnaround time ~ 12 weeks
Results ~ All positive (One with reassessment and positive)

Folks who have not yet populate the excel with your details, here is the link : 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


----------



## sumdur

Dear Prashant,

I updated the excel with my details. 

I am in my 10th week of waiting period from VET ackw (26-June). They have still not contacted my employers etc. 

Should I ask my agent to contact them now. or should I wait for 12th week to finish.

Regards,
sumdur 

225113 VET Ackw: 26-June


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

sumdur said:


> Dear Prashant,
> 
> I updated the excel with my details.
> 
> I am in my 10th week of waiting period from VET ackw (26-June). They have still not contacted my employers etc.
> 
> Should I ask my agent to contact them now. or should I wait for 12th week to finish.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur
> 
> 225113 VET Ackw: 26-June


I had a big argument with my agent over this last week, about my contacting the agency, and getting a follow-up and all that jing-bang! I think if there is a need, Vet would reach out to you/your employers/agent depending on the case... If there has not been a contact made so far, hopefully they find everything ok and would process it accordingly! 

My reco, wait for 12 weeks to get over from your acknowledgement date, and make your agent follow-up if you still don't hear from them!


----------



## sumdur

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I had a big argument with my agent over this last week, about my contacting the agency, and getting a follow-up and all that jing-bang! I think if there is a need, Vet would reach out to you/your employers/agent depending on the case... If there has not been a contact made so far, hopefully they find everything ok and would process it accordingly!
> 
> My reco, wait for 12 weeks to get over from your acknowledgement date, and make your agent follow-up if you still don't hear from them!


Thanks for your advice. I will wait for 12 week.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## laurinoz

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I had a big argument with my agent over this last week, about my contacting the agency, and getting a follow-up and all that jing-bang! I think if there is a need, Vet would reach out to you/your employers/agent depending on the case... If there has not been a contact made so far, hopefully they find everything ok and would process it accordingly!
> 
> My reco, wait for 12 weeks to get over from your acknowledgement date, and make your agent follow-up if you still don't hear from them!


Agreed, wait for your 12th week to complete.
2 weeks to go, you're nearly there!


----------



## pbk

bjtamuli said:


> My consultant said normally skill assessment takes 3-4 weeks and my SS states are Canberra and Adelaide.


Hi bjtamuli,
I am a newbie in this forum, as well as the immigration process. However I have done an analysis of the process and got some clarity. Before I kick start the process, I am confused whether I should start the process with the help of an agent or on my own. Since you have mentioned in your thread that you are using a consultant, I would like to know about it. Can you please advice?

Note I have also inquired few consultancies to get a gist of this process and they suggested me that my current roles and responsibilities falls under ACT or SS list and the occupation is the same you have mentioned it for yourself. So I am so curious.

- pbk


----------



## WizzyWizz

laurinoz said:


> Wizz, congratulations on your positive outcome today!
> You must be very happy
> And we are applying for the same position
> 
> Surely there is something to do about your postings. Have you tried to contact the admin?
> Anyway, I also created a tab for people's comments about the spreadsheet, or those like you unable to post here.
> 
> Again, Congrats!:music:


Finally! I was able to register! I used my phone to register and it worked! anyway, i'll update my timeline and will share to you my experience with vet in a while.


----------



## laurinoz

WizzyWizz said:


> Finally! I was able to register! I used my phone to register and it worked! anyway, i'll update my timeline and will share to you my experience with vet in a while.


Woo Hoo! Welcome welcome


----------



## WizzyWizz

Ok. Apparently I can't edit my profile that much yet since i'm a newbie. So, I can only share my vetassess journey for now.

My assessment took almost 13weeks. I already input my vetassess timeline in the spread sheet so, I won't repeat it here. But what makes my vetassess application unique is that if you noticed, I was asked to submit an additional document. You know what document was that? my original signature in the vetassess application form. In which i just scan and sent to my agent. 

I think if not for that I was able to have the results as early as 10th week! So, lesson learned and reminder to all make sure that everything is in order, complete and accurate before you submit. 

Another thing, I think if you're 100% sure with your job code and that it really matches your experience everything will be okay. 

My ANZSCO code is 149311 Events and Conference Organiser. I have total of 5 years experience of which 3years in Trade Exhibition and 2 years Medical Conference.


----------



## Surfer127

Good Job Guys... it has 31 entries till now.... Hope to see more in few days..once we have more than 75 entries.. we will try & interpret information & publish our findings.


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Good Job Guys... it has 31 entries till now.... Hope to see more in few days..once we have more than 75 entries.. we will try & interpret information & publish our findings.


Surfer my friend, we have 29 entries. You are ahead of the spreadhseet lol. I'll be happy if we can already reach the 40.


----------



## laurinoz

WizzyWizz said:


> what makes my vetassess application unique is that if you noticed, I was asked to submit an additional document. You know what document was that? my original signature in the vetassess application form. In which i just scan and sent to my agent.



You might have been in such a rush!


----------



## lima105

same here ... no info after submitting all documents.. its been already 3 months


----------



## sumdur

lima105 said:


> same here ... no info after submitting all documents.. its been already 3 months


Dear Lima,

Already you crossed 3 months (12 weeks) and no responce at all from VET. Request you to please add your entry in excel for us to understand your timeline. 
use this link to update

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1

Regards,
sumdur:ear:


----------



## layman.tom

Came to know online Vetassess status completed and outcome positive.
Awaiting the post for hardcopy.


----------



## WizzyWizz

sumdur said:


> Dear Lima,
> 
> Already you crossed 3 months (12 weeks) and no responce at all from VET. Request you to please add your entry in excel for us to understand your timeline.
> use this link to update
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur:ear:


If there's no update after 12 weeks you can call them and ask what's going on. They will also take note of your call and it will help to remind the case officer to expedite the results since it is more than the usual time frame already.


----------



## Surfer127

Layman.tom - Good news !! Congratulations Buddy !!! perfect timing to celebrate weekend.


----------



## peanut48

layman.tom said:


> Came to know online Vetassess status completed and outcome positive.
> Awaiting the post for hardcopy.


Layman.tom congrats! Did you get your results faxed? or was the positive outcome shown online?


----------



## peanut48

Btw layman.tom your timeline says your docs were acknowledged 10 July and you got the +ve outcome today 31 Aug?

Could you please update the sheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1

Thanks


----------



## Surfer127

Peanut - his timeline - doc ack - 14 May not July 10.


----------



## peanut48

Surfer127 said:


> Peanut - his timeline - doc ack - 14 May not July 10.


ah thanks surfer127, I confused his with yours


----------



## Surfer127

No worries mate - I thought so, 

& I also went & checked my status on VET site..as I am also 10 July. but when I rechecked.. everything was clear.


----------



## laurinoz

layman.tom said:


> Came to know online Vetassess status completed and outcome positive.
> Awaiting the post for hardcopy.


Congrats!
Although I don't see your timeline on the spreadsheet. Have you removed it?


----------



## sumdur

pharma_prem said:


> Send them email.
> I did it at 10 wk n got my result after 11 wk


Dear pharma_prem,

Thanks for your advice. I will do it once I complete 10th week.

I checked and found that we have to fill the form on the VET website. Please confirm that you did it that way only.

One small question , the Form seems to be meant for Aus residents. What you filled as "State: Others", right?


Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sselim

Hi Everyone,

I am about to send my documents to VETASSESS as I am applying for HR Advisor profession out of the professions listed in the CSOL list. I’ve been told that it takes 12 weeks to VETASSESS to get back with an answer on whether my application was successful or not.
Having said that, I was also told that the CSOL list changes every year; that means that by January 2014 there might be a new CSOL list that excludes ‘HR Advisor’.
My question is, what happens if they got back to me with a successful application after the profession I am supposed to apply for has been removed from the CSOL list?

Thank you,
Sally


----------



## kulwantgill

2 may document act still pending :-( almost 16 weeks over :-(


----------



## WizzyWizz

kulwantgill said:


> 2 may document act still pending :-( almost 16 weeks over :-(


Call them tomorrow and ask what's going on. Tell them it's almost 4mos.


----------



## nectar_s

Can anyone pleas advise me on this. 
I thought of applying for ACT sponsorship - IeLTs overall score is 7, but writing 6.. but as per the requirement in ACT nomination they have asked for - speaking 7 overall score 7 , can i go ahead and apply .


----------



## Jullz

sselim said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am about to send my documents to VETASSESS as I am applying for HR Advisor profession out of the professions listed in the CSOL list. I’ve been told that it takes 12 weeks to VETASSESS to get back with an answer on whether my application was successful or not.
> Having said that, I was also told that the CSOL list changes every year; that means that by January 2014 there might be a new CSOL list that excludes ‘HR Advisor’.
> My question is, what happens if they got back to me with a successful application after the profession I am supposed to apply for has been removed from the CSOL list?
> 
> Thank you,
> Sally


Hi Sally,
Nice to see another HR Adviser 
You are right, it takes ~12 weeks to be assessed by Vetassess, and CSOL and SOL list might change every year. But that happens every 1st of July not January. So I might say that you have plenty of time. For now, HR Adviser 223111 is on CSOL list, sponsored by SA and WA.
You should go for it! Good luck!


----------



## laurinoz

nectar_s said:


> Can anyone pleas advise me on this.
> I thought of applying for ACT sponsorship - IeLTs overall score is 7, but writing 6.. but as per the requirement in ACT nomination they have asked for - speaking 7 overall score 7 , can i go ahead and apply .


Hello Nectar,

I just checked and ACT requires a minimum 7 in each band for overseas applicants. Therefore, you need to re-take your IELTS in order to meet the requirements.

Laurinoz


----------



## nectar_s

laurinoz said:


> Hello Nectar,
> 
> I just checked and ACT requires a minimum 7 in each band for overseas applicants. Therefore, you need to re-take your IELTS in order to meet the requirements.
> 
> Laurinoz



Yes you are right.. in some other site they mentioned wrongly about ACT requirement... oh no.. i am fed up with this IELTS. any tip on improving writing...


----------



## laurinoz

nectar_s said:


> Yes you are right.. in some other site they mentioned wrongly about ACT requirement... oh no.. i am fed up with this IELTS. any tip on improving writing...


Yes, make a trip to UK and I give you some lessons 
On a serious note, in order to have a better writing, you need to read books. I used to read Mary Higgins Clark when I moved to London, moons ago. It really helped me with vocabulary, sentence formats, prepositions, etc. Once you get used to read it, it becomes natural to write the same way.
And thriller books are really good for that.


----------



## laurinoz

Looking at the timeline this morning.

We are currently waiting for the below outcomes:

- McClaik - ack on 2 May
- Prabodhk - ack on 27 May
- Umeshinaz - ack on 30 May

And hopefully PrashantBhardwaj next week 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


----------



## harsheys

Hello all, 

Good to find some really supportive folks around here.. Needed help with the vetassess status and their meanings.

I have submitted documents on 26th June and the status says "initial documents received, we'll notify you if further details are required.. Now I happened to read on a few msg s here that the status would eventually change to something like 'no further documents received, everything's been verified etc' and it would take 8-12 weeks from the time the second status appears?? I'm slightly confused and would much appreciate if someone could help..

I'm a newbie here. 

Thanks,


----------



## laurinoz

harsheys said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Good to find some really supportive folks around here.. Needed help with the vetassess status and their meanings.
> 
> I have submitted documents on 26th June and the status says "initial documents received, we'll notify you if further details are required.. Now I happened to read on a few msg s here that the status would eventually change to something like 'no further documents received, everything's been verified etc' and it would take 8-12 weeks from the time the second status appears?? I'm slightly confused and would much appreciate if someone could help..
> 
> I'm a newbie here.
> 
> Thanks,


Welcome to the forum and to the thread Harsheys,

And thank you for your kind comments. Every member here will be happy to assist if you have any query. And you can also share with us your own experience and knowledge 
If I could ask some minutes of your time to complete your Vetassess journey on the spreadsheet?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1

In regards to status changes, you should not give too much thought on them yet. You need to know that it takes 12-13 weeks to get your results with the current trend. This starts from the ackowledgment date.
You sent your docs on 26th June, so when has Vetassess sent you the ack email?


----------



## nectar_s

laurinoz said:


> Yes, make a trip to UK and I give you some lessons
> On a serious note, in order to have a better writing, you need to read books. I used to read Mary Higgins Clark when I moved to London, moons ago. It really helped me with vocabulary, sentence formats, prepositions, etc. Once you get used to read it, it becomes natural to write the same way.
> And thriller books are really good for that.


thanks for your valuable tip.. some of expat folks appreciated about ur writing skill as well..so please help.. probably i can send you one or two essays.. just give me basic information..which part i need to improve.. that wuld be really supportive for my next move.. hope i will return back my debt when i make a trip to UK


----------



## laurinoz

nectar_s said:


> thanks for your valuable tip.. some of expat folks appreciated about ur writing skill as well..so please help.. probably i can send you one or two essays.. just give me basic information..which part i need to improve.. that wuld be really supportive for my next move.. hope i will return back my debt when i make a trip to UK


It will be a pleasure Nectar. Just PM me your essay(s) and I can have a look at it. I will tell you where's your strenght, and which part you need to work on.
This is of course to the best of my knowledge. I am not an English teacher... Yet


----------



## nectar_s

laurinoz said:


> It will be a pleasure Nectar. Just PM me your essay(s) and I can have a look at it. I will tell you where's your strenght, and which part you need to work on.
> This is of course to the best of my knowledge. I am not an English teacher... Yet



That was wonderful.. thanks a ton for your support. will send you across right now.. i follow english ryan style of writing.. let me know if i should continue this or not


----------



## rebecca-j-green

Just a thought but GCSE English exam textbooks might help too. That's the last time we have to undertaken essay's and a lot of emphasis is on grammar, constructing the right paragraphs etc. which from what my husband says is high on the list of priorities when passing the IELTS. please note that I took GCSEs about 14 years ago now but doubt they would have changed.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Surfer127

Welcome harsheys !!


----------



## Surfer127

As expected, DIAC increased application fees by 15%

Now base applicant has to pay: 3520 AUD & Additional applicant (spouse): AUD 1760.

I could not find the source of information, but I used DIAC visa pricing estimator and it gave me these results. so family of two wil have to pay: AUD 5280 in total.


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> As expected, DIAC increased application fees by 15%
> 
> Now base applicant has to pay: 3520 AUD & Additional applicant (spouse): AUD 1760.
> 
> I could not find the source of information, but I used DIAC visa pricing estimator and it gave me these results. so family of two wil have to pay: AUD 5280 in total.


You are right.
New pricing table below from DIAC
Visa Pricing Table


----------



## ut0410

Surfer127 said:


> As expected, DIAC increased application fees by 15%
> 
> Now base applicant has to pay: 3520 AUD & Additional applicant (spouse): AUD 1760.
> 
> I could not find the source of information, but I used DIAC visa pricing estimator and it gave me these results. so family of two wil have to pay: AUD 5280 in total.




Not Again ...


----------



## laurinoz

*On a not so serious note*

Guys, I am starting a Sunday pole:

Do you think sending flowers to our beloved Theresa would help us:
- Get a positive outcome? 
- Get a quicker outcome? 
- Get a kick in the butt? 
- Other?

Thank you in advance for your participation


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Guys, I am starting a Sunday pole:
> 
> Do you think sending flowers to our beloved Theresa would help us:
> - Get a positive outcome?
> - Get a quicker outcome?
> - Get a kick in the butt?
> - Other?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your participation


Hahaha laurinoz )) that was good! you can put me on that sending flowers list ) Even if theresa and I finnished our skillassessrelationship i will do my best in supporting you guys


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Hahaha laurinoz )) that was good! you can put me on that sending flowers list ) Even if theresa and I finnished our skillassessrelationship i will do my best in supporting you guys


Thanks for your support Jullz


----------



## Eyadshe

Guys i am going to knock my head to the wall!
Today i have submitted the online vetassess application. Due to been over paranoid and so anxious, I made a mistake in the employment dates. Now the experience letters will not match the application data. Ah, what to say i am so furious and i dont know what to do. Any ideas how to ament this mistake.


----------



## Eyadshe

Thank you pharma, I am a little bit relieved now, which notes you mean?


----------



## Eyadshe

I AM LOST , I have filled the online version of assessment form, should i also fill the SRG01 form, print and send along with the other documents?


----------



## ejpaul77

Eyadshe said:


> I AM LOST , I have filled the online version of assessment form, should i also fill the SRG01 form, print and send along with the other documents?


Yes, Eyadshe.. You should take a print out of that form and sign it then send it along with ur docs to vetassess..


----------



## ejpaul77

ejpaul77 said:


> Yes, Eyadshe.. You should take a print out of that form and sign it then send it along with ur docs to vetassess..


Oopss.. Sorry abt tat.. No.. Not required.. I was refering to the form which will get auto generated wen ur done wit online application..


----------



## Eyadshe

ejpaul77 said:


> Yes, Eyadshe.. You should take a print out of that form and sign it then send it along with ur docs to vetassess..


But there will be also a generated filled form which vetassess advise to print and send. Do you mean that I should send both forms ?


----------



## layman.tom

peanut48 said:


> Layman.tom congrats! Did you get your results faxed? or was the positive outcome shown online?


Online only, fax or hardcopy not received .......waiting for that.


----------



## Eyadshe

pharma_prem said:


> Just download paper format of vetassess application form.
> See last 6 pages of form.


I C, is there any need to fill and submit the paper form?


----------



## laurinoz

Eyadshe said:


> I C, is there any need to fill and submit the paper form?


If you lodge your app online, you should only print and sign your online application form. Not the SGR1 one.
SGR1 is for those not applying online.


----------



## ajaymannat

Hi expats 
There is a confusion. Regarding 489 visa. I am going to submit an eoi. 
My question is i have 3 years experience already.
Do employer verification exist in 489 visa 
Is there any problem if i left my present job ?????


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> Guys, I am starting a Sunday pole:
> 
> Do you think sending flowers to our beloved Theresa would help us:
> - Get a positive outcome?
> - Get a quicker outcome?
> - Get a kick in the butt?
> - Other?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your participation


I love Theresa.. put me on the list ... + ive outcome


----------



## besthar

blackmarch said:


> Thanks everyone , so I will never know the result until i
> recieve the paper mail from them.
> Yes I am applying Hr Adviser and wish to go Adelaide under snol 190.
> Btw i dont have fax machine at home , so no choice and now have to wait for
> the mail, hopefully will reach next week.
> My Ielts result will only come out today after 3 pm , praying very hard now.
> Bless



Blackmarch --- whats ur outcome mate ???


----------



## besthar

*2252*

Damn guys ... 2252 (ICT BDM/Rep) This job code is on fire :target: ... Looks like Me , Surfer and Many others will have to fight it out real hard and real quick... very soon we will see members from this Job Code fighting it out against each other .... :fencing:

Only 9 invites issued so far and the Job Code has already reached medium availability... 

I see almost 7 applicants on this already ... (5 registered on the sheet and 2 who haven't) ... 

:flame:

Damn this IELTS ... Got to apply for the invite at the earliest.


----------



## harsheys

Thanks a ton @laurinoz and @surfer  I've entered my details on the worksheet.. Ack date is July 4th. Quite some waiting to do


----------



## blackmarch

besthar said:


> Blackmarch --- whats ur outcome mate ???


I am waiting for the letter to mail to me and i think at least i will 
recieve by end of this week. 
Cheers


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> Looking at the timeline this morning.
> 
> We are currently waiting for the below outcomes:
> 
> - McClaik - ack on 2 May
> - Prabodhk - ack on 27 May
> - Umeshinaz - ack on 30 May
> 
> And hopefully PrashantBhardwaj next week
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


Prashant Bhardwaj is going crazy waiting, and so is his wife


----------



## laurinoz

harsheys said:


> Thanks a ton @laurinoz and @surfer  I've entered my details on the worksheet.. Ack date is July 4th. Quite some waiting to do


Mate, I don't see you on the spreadsheet. Which line are you on?
I wonder if there's a problem on the link. Can you see yourself?


----------



## laurinoz

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Prashant Bhardwaj is going crazy waiting, and so is his wife


You are so close buddy, you're nearly there, can't wait to read your joy!!


----------



## harsheys

besthar said:


> Damn guys ... 2252 (ICT BDM/Rep) This job code is on fire :target: ... Looks like Me , Surfer and Many others will have to fight it out real hard and real quick... very soon we will see members from this Job Code fighting it out against each other .... :fencing:
> 
> Only 9 invites issued so far and the Job Code has already reached medium availability...
> 
> I see almost 7 applicants on this already ... (5 registered on the sheet and 2 who haven't) ...
> 
> :flame:
> 
> Damn this IELTS ... Got to apply for the invite at the earliest.


Hi besthar,

Is there a link I can follow to be up to date with job code's availability? I have applied for marketing specialist.. I could see on the excel sheet that there are couple of more people who've applied for the same...


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

harsheys said:


> Hi besthar,
> 
> Is there a link I can follow to be up to date with job code's availability? I have applied for marketing specialist.. I could see on the excel sheet that there are couple of more people who've applied for the same...


Harsheys,

All states would have their own list... e.g. this is the one for South Australia

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> You are so close buddy, you're nearly there, can't wait to read your joy!!


Yeah! So close yet so far...I am trying to be patient for the next 10 days and listening to lot of new music


----------



## Surfer127

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Yeah! So close yet so far...I am trying to be patient for the next 10 days and listening to lot of new music


Dont worry - you will make it !! We are equally eager to know your result & share your joy !!!
:rockon:


----------



## Eyadshe

Thank you laurinoz, pharm and ejpaul for the clearence


----------



## harsheys

laurinoz said:


> Mate, I don't see you on the spreadsheet. Which line are you on?
> I wonder if there's a problem on the link. Can you see yourself?


Hello laurinoz,

Ah! added in again. Had done it previously on my phone, wasn't reflecting! Thanks.


----------



## laurinoz

harsheys said:


> Hello laurinoz,
> 
> Ah! added in again. Had done it previously on my phone, wasn't reflecting! Thanks.


Mille grazie
We share the same ack date, that's cool. 25 days left, if all goes well... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Surfer127

32 for me & Snarayan !!


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> 32 for me & Snarayan !!


:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## harsheys

laurinoz said:


> Mille grazie
> We share the same ack date, that's cool. 25 days left, if all goes well... :fingerscrossed:


 fingers crossed!!


----------



## peanut48

Got my acknowledgement email about 30 mins ago!! Counting down to 12 weeks now.


----------



## laurinoz

peanut48 said:


> Got my acknowledgement email about 30 mins ago!! Counting down to 12 weeks now.


Excellent stuff! Countdown engaged
Tic toc, tic toc... :clock:


----------



## mimfarook

Hey everyone..
Today I got a tax invoice for the payment made to vetassess.

Now my question is how long do u think it takes for someone to be assigned to my application?


----------



## SACHINKOKO

Hi all
Kindly help me in understanding 3 points.
1) when one should pay visa fee ,after EOI invitation or while submitting EOI 
2)is visa fees is refundable ? 
3)best way to practice writing skills 
Thx in advance.
sachin


----------



## prabodhk

Please please please tell me is it ok if i call or email vettasses to ask about my progress...since last 15 days the status us in progress where on 27th AUG i have completed 3 mnths. this is 13th week... My employer has been contacted by them not once but thrice since 16th AUG. .....when can I expect the much awaited +ve??????


----------



## prabodhk

does it have any impact on the outcome of my vetassess if i contact them and ask what is happening?


----------



## laurinoz

prabodhk said:


> Please please please tell me is it ok if i call or email vettasses to ask about my progress...since last 15 days the status us in progress where on 27th AUG i have completed 3 mnths. this is 13th week... My employer has been contacted by them not once but thrice since 16th AUG. .....when can I expect the much awaited +ve??????


Prabodhk, each case is different, and we cannot know for sure when your outcome will arrive.
Please, feel free to give them a call tomorrow, Vetassess people are still very helpful.
Hope it'll be fine for you mate.


----------



## prabodhk

hey lorinoz can u give me their contact number and best time to contact them? hope calling them will have no impac on my outcome?


----------



## laurinoz

*Vetassess Number*



prabodhk said:


> hey lorinoz can u give me their contact number and best time to contact them? hope calling them will have no impac on my outcome?


It won't have any impact on your outcome... As long as you keep your cool, remain polite and don't use bad words 

The number is +61 3 9655 4801 hone:

I guess the best time is around lunch time EST.


----------



## prabodhk

laurinoz said:


> It won't have any impact on your outcome... As long as you keep your cool, remain polite and don't use bad words
> 
> The number is +61 3 9655 4801 hone:
> 
> I guess the best time is around lunch time EST.


I am in India..so IST...at what time?


----------



## laurinoz

prabodhk said:


> I am in India..so IST...at what time?


Errrr, what time is it in India? 
EST is Sydney time, and it is currently 21:44 there.


----------



## blackmarch

prabodhk said:


> I am in India..so IST...at what time?


Why dont you send them an email now,I believe they will reply you tomorrow.


----------



## blackmarch

Best of luck to everyone receiving results soon.
Cheers


----------



## Leey

Hi Guys~~~

How long does it take Veta to send the result from Mel to Syd??

I was told the decision has been made for a week and still haven't received my file...

Sorry worried......


----------



## laurinoz

pharma_prem said:


> Call them its ur right.
> It may be possible that ur employer gave them info against you


Lmao! You're evil haha
:brick:


----------



## WizzyWizz

Leey said:


> Hi Guys~~~
> 
> How long does it take Veta to send the result from Mel to Syd??
> 
> I was told the decision has been made for a week and still haven't received my file...
> 
> Sorry worried......


If you can, call and ask for sa fax copy of the letter.


----------



## Surfer127

prabodhk said:


> I am in India..so IST...at what time?


Best time would be 10:30 am to 12:30 am ist, their help desk timings are 3 to 5 pm


----------



## ejpaul77

prabodhk said:


> Please please please tell me is it ok if i call or email vettasses to ask about my progress...since last 15 days the status us in progress where on 27th AUG i have completed 3 mnths. this is 13th week... My employer has been contacted by them not once but thrice since 16th AUG. .....when can I expect the much awaited +ve??????


Prabodhk..

I assume you should get ur result thia week..!! Fingers crossed..

Would you mind eloborationg on how did u get to know that VET has contacted ur employer ?

1. Did they contact HR or the Referee (SD) ?
2. Do you know what verification was done?

Thanks


----------



## Surfer127

ejpaul77 said:


> Prabodhk..
> 
> I assume you should get ur result thia week..!! Fingers crossed..
> 
> Would you mind eloborationg on how did u get to know that VET has contacted ur employer ?
> 
> 1. Did they contact HR or the Referee (SD) ?
> 2. Do you know what verification was done?
> 
> Thanks


If you allow me to answer then, it depends on your assessment officer that how satisfied he is with your documents , he may put up any query related to you work ex and which is mentioned in your reference letter. The call might take few minutes to any. If he is completely satisfied then he may choose to not to verify or contact your employer. So its all on case to case basis 
There has been an instance where they just asked employer to confirm the duties, and time period Through email.

Hope this helps


----------



## ejpaul77

Surfer127 said:


> If you allow me to answer then, it depends on your assessment officer that how satisfied he is with your documents , he may put up any query related to you work ex and which is mentioned in your reference letter. The call might take few minutes to any. If he is completely satisfied then he may choose to not to verify or contact your employer. So its all on case to case basis
> There has been an instance where they just asked employer to confirm the duties, and time period Through email.
> 
> Hope this helps


I certainly understand that surfer.. What if i give them my job description on SD instead of the companys letterhead ?

Would they still contact my HR for JD or the referee ? 
If they contact HR, will they ask them to verify JD ?


----------



## mithu93ku

ejpaul77 said:


> I certainly understand that surfer.. What if i give them my job description on SD instead of the companys letterhead ?
> 
> Would they still contact my HR for JD or the referee ?
> If they contact HR, will they ask them to verify JD ?


Assessing body or DIAC contact referee rare!


----------



## Librarian

*Vetassess need my form 16 or form 12?*

*Hi All,

my 3 months of assessment is completing on 4 Sep and today i got email from vetassess asking for my form 16 or form 12 which i need to send via email.

Now my problem is i dont have any of those forms or salary slips etc. (thats why at the time of submission i had submitted salary certificate on company letterhead). so i would appreciate if seniors or experts kindly give me solution/advice on this.i am very very worried regarding my vetassess outcome.
*


----------



## Surfer127

Why you have added a tag of form 16 tax documents .. This tag doesn't belong to this thread ... Also it will direct all form 16 queries to this thread... Your query would be answered here as it is related to assessment. Kindly do the needful


----------



## laurinoz

*Form 16 or 12*



Librarian said:


> *Hi All,
> 
> my 3 months of assessment is completing on 4 Sep and today i got email from vetassess asking for my form 16 or form 12 which i need to send via email.
> 
> Now my problem is i dont have any of those forms or salary slips etc. (thats why at the time of submission i had submitted salary certificate on company letterhead). so i would appreciate if seniors or experts kindly give me solution/advice on this.i am very very worried regarding my vetassess outcome.
> *


Hi Librerian,
Hope you don't mind me asking, but what are the Vetassess forms 16 or 12 you are refering to?
I don't seem to find them on the website. Can you guide me, so I can have a look at it for you?


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> Hi Librerian,
> Hope you don't mind me asking, but what are the Vetassess forms 16 or 12 you are refering to?
> I don't seem to find them on the website. Can you guide me, so I can have a look at it for you?


These forms are for folks from India. 
You will not get these at DIAC website.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

So here is the email that I got from my agent today... Happy saving folks, you would need it!

"Hello,

I write to confirm that Australia have unfortunately hiked their visa fee once again to reflect a 15% increase. The new fee schedule for Skilled migration as at September 1st is now:

Main Applicant: $3520.00
Spouse [if applicable]: $1760.00
Dependent Child [if applicable]: $880.00 (per child)

This fee will apply to all applicants even if your EOI is already in the processing pool."

I feel irritated right now!


----------



## ejpaul77

laurinoz said:


> Hi Librerian,
> Hope you don't mind me asking, but what are the Vetassess forms 16 or 12 you are refering to?
> I don't seem to find them on the website. Can you guide me, so I can have a look at it for you?


Laurinoz..

Form 16 is a Tax document.. Which is nothing but a Tax deduction statement for the entire year.


----------



## laurinoz

ejpaul77 said:


> Laurinoz..
> 
> Form 16 is a Tax document.. Which is nothing but a Tax deduction statement for the entire year.


Ejpaul and Mithu,
Thank you for the info


----------



## harsheys

pharma_prem said:


> Call them its ur right.
> It may be possible that ur employer gave them info against you


Hello pharma,

Do you happen to know the job code availability tracking link for NSW and Queensland? I looked up, only to be lost between a hundred other links..:smash::help::help: 

Prashant had shared the SA link earlier, I'm looking for a similar one.

Thank you.


----------



## laurinoz

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> So here is the email that I got from my agent today... Happy saving folks, you would need it!
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> I write to confirm that Australia have unfortunately hiked their visa fee once again to reflect a 15% increase. The new fee schedule for Skilled migration as at September 1st is now:
> 
> Main Applicant: $3520.00
> Spouse [if applicable]: $1760.00
> Dependent Child [if applicable]: $880.00 (per child)
> 
> This fee will apply to all applicants even if your EOI is already in the processing pool."
> 
> I feel irritated right now!


Prashant, we've known that for a while now, we even discussed it on this thread, I'm surprised your agent has not informed you earlier, that's scary!
Yes, all visas are impacted, even the normal working Holiday visa. I used to pay around $200 for it, now it's more than $400.

And I bet there'll be another increase in 6 months!


----------



## kulwantgill

Today 16 weeks over :-( my status is in progress from 2 august. And i called them on 19th august. And they told me within 2 weeks. And that weeks are also over.. please suggest me.. do i need to call them or not.. is there any bad impression to call them twice. What is best option.. mail or call??


----------



## Librarian

*


pharma_prem said:



Submit ur bank details in which u got salary

Click to expand...

thanks pharma_prem for quick reply

i was getting my salary in cash,
Is salary certificate, experience certificate with roles,relieving letter,appointment letter on company letterhead is not sufficient to prove that i was a paid permanent fulltime employee?

my employer is very cooperative but they don't have any tax related documents for me.

i would be very grateful if anybody give me the solution for this problem...*


----------



## harsheys

Hello all, 

I've read that there would have been a new list released on Aug 31.. Think by act updating the new demand.

The last time I checked marketing spec. Was not on the Sol and present only on csol and rsol. What would this mean?? 

Anyone aware. Of the new list??? There are probably other threads discussing this, wanted to check with you'll too..

Thanks,


----------



## laurinoz

harsheys said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've read that there would have been a new list released on Aug 31.. Think by act updating the new demand.
> 
> The last time I checked marketing spec. Was not on the Sol and present only on csol and rsol. What would this mean??
> 
> Anyone aware. Of the new list??? There are probably other threads discussing this, wanted to check with you'll too..
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Harsheys,

The new ACT occupation list got out this week-end, see link below:
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14.pdf

In regards to your occupation, it means that you need to get sponsored by either a State, an employer, or a family member.
You'll have more explanation and information on the skillselect link:
SkillSelect


----------



## JP Mosa

Librarian said:


> *
> 
> thanks pharma_prem for quick reply
> 
> i was getting my salary in cash,
> Is salary certificate, experience certificate with roles,relieving letter,appointment letter on company letterhead is not sufficient to prove that i was a paid permanent fulltime employee?
> 
> my employer is very cooperative but they don't have any tax related documents for me.
> 
> i would be very grateful if anybody give me the solution for this problem...*


you can file your tax returns yourself using your pan card and salary certificate


----------



## kulwantgill

anyone who can help/// posting again..... 
Today 16 weeks over :-( my status is in progress from 2 august. And i called them on 19th august. And they told me within 2 weeks. And that weeks are also over.. please suggest me.. do i need to call them or not.. is there any bad impression to call them twice. What is best option.. mail or call??


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> anyone who can help/// posting again.....
> Today 16 weeks over :-( my status is in progress from 2 august. And i called them on 19th august. And they told me within 2 weeks. And that weeks are also over.. please suggest me.. do i need to call them or not.. is there any bad impression to call them twice. What is best option.. mail or call??


Hi buddy,
If it was me, I would call. You have been doing exactly what they asked you, you have been very patient, so there is no reason for them to be upset or else.
They might even realise they overlooked your file! Things like this happen, even to Vetassess.
Ring them tomorrow, and explain your situation.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kulwantgill

laurinoz said:


> Hi buddy,
> If it was me, I would call. You have been doing exactly what they asked you, you have been very patient, so there is no reason for them to be upset or else.
> They might even realise they overlooked your file! Things like this happen, even to Vetassess.
> Ring them tomorrow, and explain your situation.
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanx a lot for sugessiom.. m really stressed bcz my category is already in special requirement :-( i will call them tomarrow.. hope for the best...


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> Thanx a lot for sugessiom.. m really stressed bcz my category is already in special requirement :-( i will call them tomarrow.. hope for the best...


We are all supporting you mate, no need to stress tonight; you want to have a good night sleep and be fresh when you'll call.
If a woman answers the phone, be polite, tell her she sounds very nice.:drama:
If a man answers, don't tell him he sounds nice :nono: Go straight to the point


----------



## WizzyWizz

kulwantgill said:


> Thanx a lot for sugessiom.. m really stressed bcz my category is already in special requirement :-( i will call them tomarrow.. hope for the best...


Don't be afraid calling them. As for me as soon as I crossed the 12 weeks wait I called them to follow-up every other day until I get my results. Not sure if that's advisable but hey I got my results. Just be nice and explain the situation. Everyone in that office seems pleasant on the phone, although sometimes they tend to give answers based on a template.


----------



## umeshinaz

laurinoz said:


> You are so close buddy, you're nearly there, can't wait to read your joy!!


Applying for migration is all like playing poker....which needs patience.... Just playing slowly....hope to see some action on the table soon....cheers


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> Prashant, we've known that for a while now, we even discussed it on this thread, I'm surprised your agent has not informed you earlier, that's scary!
> Yes, all visas are impacted, even the normal working Holiday visa. I used to pay around $200 for it, now it's more than $400.
> 
> And I bet there'll be another increase in 6 months!


He did, and I knew about this 15% increase earlier too, however could not find it anywhere on the official websites... and the agents just send an email once they get an official notification from the authorities... he must have got one on 1st and he sent it out to me!


----------



## besthar

Hi Guys... 

With the slots filling in fast, My agent has asked me to proceed further without any delays. I have decided to claim 15 points for my 8.5 years of work experience....  ... 

I just couldn't wait anymore and had to file my EoI and SA SS (with 60 points) today without claiming any points for my IELTS...... 

Hopefully, I will be able to update my EoI next week to either 70 or 80 points with an improvised IELTS ... 

Keeping my :fingerscrossed: crossed for good IELTS results next week...

Good luck to the rest of you and suggest you guys apply asap :grouphug: ...


Wierdo Buddy...
Besthar


----------



## laurinoz

besthar said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> With the slots filling in fast, My agent has asked me to proceed further without any delays. I have decided to claim 15 points for my 8.5 years of work experience....  ...
> 
> I just couldn't wait anymore and had to file my EoI and SA SS (with 60 points) today without claiming any points for my IELTS......
> 
> Hopefully, I will be able to update my EoI next week to either 70 or 80 points with an improvised IELTS ...
> 
> Keeping my :fingerscrossed: crossed for good IELTS results next week...
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you and suggest you guys apply asap :grouphug: ...
> 
> 
> Wierdo Buddy...
> Besthar


Hi Besthar, wish you all the luck. And hopefully you'll be able to update your IELTS with an increased score :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kulwantgill

laurinoz said:


> We are all supporting you mate, no need to stress tonight; you want to have a good night sleep and be fresh when you'll call.
> If a woman answers the phone, be polite, tell her she sounds very nice.:drama:
> If a man answers, don't tell him he sounds nice :nono: Go straight to the point



I called them.. and they simply said..ur case is in process :-( i know my case is in process from last one month :-( and when i asked for expected outcome.. the told me.to call in next week :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Librarian

JP Mosa said:


> you can file your tax returns yourself using your pan card and salary certificate


I appreciate your reply, i want to know how can i file my returns if i am not working in that company,i have resigned from that company 2 years back.kindly tell me the solution...


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> I called them.. and they simply said..ur case is in process :-( i know my case is in process from last one month :-( and when i asked for expected outcome.. the told me.to call in next week :-( :-( :-(


There isn't much else you can do now.
Have you explained that you were in your 16th week, and did you ask them if they needed anything else from you?
I am quite surprised with the answer you have received, as I would have thought they would have had a look at why there was a delay on your case. Could it be they misunderstood?

Try to email them next time then, giving as much information as you can. What do you think?


----------



## kulwantgill

laurinoz said:


> There isn't much else you can do now.
> Have you explained that you were in your 16th week, and did you ask them if they needed anything else from you?
> I am quite surprised with the answer you have received, as I would have thought they would have had a look at why there was a delay on your case. Could it be they misunderstood?
> 
> Try to email them next time then, giving as much information as you can. What do you think?


Yes email is best option..bcz on phn call, i tried to explain my condition 2,3 times but recieved same ans, ... in progress.. its like irritating..so i smoothly said thank you sir...


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> Yes email is best option..bcz on phn call, i tried to explain my condition 2,3 times but recieved same ans, ... in progress.. its like irritating..so i smoothly said thank you sir...


And if you need help writing your email, feel free to ask me. I can review what you wrote, and make corrections if necessary. Let me know, you have some time to prepare it. If outcome doesn't come before of course


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> And if you need help writing your email, feel free to ask me. I can review what you wrote, and make corrections if necessary. Let me know, you have some time to prepare it. If outcome doesn't come before of course


I agree !! and the way you write your concern can turn around things for you.


----------



## peanut48

I'm a little upset. My agent is now telling me they are going to charge me more than what we discussed earlier. So I'm planning to apply on my own now once VETASSESS result is out. So instead of being disappointed with my occupation being in special conditions/limited in state lists (SA/ACT) and going bonkers waiting for my VETASSESS result, I'm considering getting my State Sponsorship paperwork ready. Like settlement statements/commitment statements. Anyone here done any, could use some help!


----------



## harsheys

laurinoz said:


> Hi Harsheys,
> 
> The new ACT occupation list got out this week-end, see link below:
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14.pdf
> 
> In regards to your occupation, it means that you need to get sponsored by either a State, an employer, or a family member.
> You'll have more explanation and information on the skillselect link:
> SkillSelect


Hey laurinoz,

You're a star! thanks a ton once again! 

It's closed even on this new list :eek2: Hmm.., will have a word with my agent. 

In your experience (or reading/understanding), what do you think are the chances for occupations that are on CSOL and RSOL? I see so many opportunities for Online Marketing but wonder why they aren't on the list 

most importantly, will there be any other updated list coming out within the next 2-3 months? and when do i need to start worrying about this  as I'm still in the getting-assessed stage :fingerscrossed:

Thanks a ton for all your support and quick responses!! Much much much appreciate


----------



## laurinoz

harsheys said:


> Hey laurinoz,
> 
> You're a star! thanks a ton once again!
> 
> It's closed even on this new list :eek2: Hmm.., will have a word with my agent.
> 
> In your experience (or reading/understanding), what do you think are the chances for occupations that are on CSOL and RSOL? I see so many opportunities for Online Marketing but wonder why they aren't on the list
> 
> most importantly, will there be any other updated list coming out within the next 2-3 months? and when do i need to start worrying about this  as I'm still in the getting-assessed stage :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks a ton for all your support and quick responses!! Much much much appreciate


Morning Harsheys,

If I understand your question correctly, you are asking if there is a chance for you to get a visa if your occupation is showing on the CSOL list, right?
This depends on the visa you will want to go for. State, Employer of Family. Ex, if you go for a SS, you need to have you occupation as available (or medium availability at least) on one of the 7 lists to be considered.

You are right to start thinking about it now, as it is important to have all the cards to play in your hands. Being prepared is a must when it comes to immigration.
I don't know when an updated list will come, they might not be one, it's really hard to tell.

Is your occupation in any list?


----------



## harsheys

Librarian said:


> I appreciate your reply, i want to know how can i file my returns if i am not working in that company,i have resigned from that company 2 years back.kindly tell me the solution...


Hello librarian,

every company will have a record of your form 16 with them, if your income is in the taxable bracket. Please check with your finance/accounts team.

You need to then meet a CA or a tax consultant such as taxsmile etc (google them up) to be able to file your returns. There are a few more regulations involved, tax consultants are the best people to check with.. They charge a small fee and can help you out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## harsheys

laurinoz said:


> Morning Harsheys,
> 
> If I understand your question correctly, you are asking if there is a chance for you to get a visa if your occupation is showing on the CSOL list, right?
> This depends on the visa you will want to go for. State, Employer of Family. Ex, if you go for a SS, you need to have you occupation as available (or medium availability at least) on one of the 7 lists to be considered.
> 
> You are right to start thinking about it now, as it is important to have all the cards to play in your hands. Being prepared is a must when it comes to immigration.
> I don't know when an updated list will come, they might not be one, it's really hard to tell.
> 
> Is your occupation in any list?


Thank you Laurinoz,

It's closed on the new ACT list.. Would you be able to give me the links for the other 6, if you have them bookmarked? But there are very similar roles such as sales/marketing/advertising manager open!! i'm checking with my agent on this, but have you come across people changing job codes mid-way through their assessing stage?

I don't have any relatives there, so it's employer or state only 

I know it's on the CSOL and RSOL, but I dunno if it's availability is open/limited


----------



## laurinoz

harsheys said:


> Thank you Laurinoz,
> 
> It's closed on the new ACT list.. Would you be able to give me the links for the other 6, if you have them bookmarked? But there are very similar roles such as sales/marketing/advertising manager open!! i'm checking with my agent on this, but have you come across people changing job codes mid-way through their assessing stage?
> 
> I don't have any relatives there, so it's employer or state only
> 
> I know it's on the CSOL and RSOL, but I dunno if it's availability is open/limited


I do have them saved on my laptop at home, but not at work, where I am right now. But, one of our amazing moderators  have created a thread with loads of useful information:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ead-helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html
You'll get all the links to each State websites.

I know some applicants changed their occupation after their first assessment,and before EOI, but did not come across someone changing right in the middle of the assessment. I'd say that your agent must have more knowledge than me on that, he's a professional. I hope 

Please take the time to go through each State websites, and let us know


----------



## parmeetsm

Hi,

I'm new to this thread and looking for current timelines for assessment of educational documents under Point test.

Please share how much time is being taken by VETASSESS now a days. Thanks


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> I do have them saved on my laptop at home, but not at work, where I am right now. But, one of our amazing moderators  have created a thread with loads of useful information:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ead-helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html
> You'll get all the links to each State websites.
> 
> I know some applicants changed their occupation after their first assessment,and before EOI, but did not come across someone changing right in the middle of the assessment. I'd say that your agent must have more knowledge than me on that, he's a professional. I hope
> 
> Please take the time to go through each State websites, and let us know


You can change your occupation right in the middle of the assessment ... there is a form available for that in VETASSESS site.


----------



## peanut48

Surfer127 said:


> You can change your occupation right in the middle of the assessment ... there is a form available for that in VETASSESS site.


How would that work surfer? I find it strange coz all the documents & sd's would've been for the particular occupation, to change the code mid-assessment could potentially be risky right?

I've applied for 224711 - Management Consultant and 224712 - Organisation and Methods Analyst is also considered in the same group - 2247 however I doubt I could asked to be assessed under 224712 coz it won't be the same. Although it would make it easy for me since 224712 is still available for SA SS unlike 224711.


----------



## laurinoz

*:welcome:*



parmeetsm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this thread and looking for current timelines for assessment of educational documents under Point test.
> 
> Please share how much time is being taken by VETASSESS now a days. Thanks


Welcome Parmeetsm,

We have started a tracker to have a clearer picture of the timelines. It takes an average of 12-13 weeks to get your results.
There are also few exceptions, depending on how complex is your case. 
See link below:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...EE&usp=sharing


----------



## alokkagarwal

*BSc + MBA + Technical Writing Work Experience*

Hi Friends,

Firstly, Thank you for time to view this thread and answer it.

I am planning to apply for AU immigration under 190 category.

I would like to claim points for Partner Skills.

So, I would like to know the requirement of IELTS score for the same for my spouses?

My spouse has finished her "Bachelor of Science in 2005" & "Master of Business Administration in 2008" and have 2-3 years of work experience in a field closely related to "Technical Writing".

So, I would need to know whether I should go with VETASSESS for her skills assessment to gain partner skills points?
Do I need to get her BSc assessed?
Do I need to get her MBA assessed?
Do I need to get her work experience assessed?

OR what approach should I take to gain partner skills points?

Regards,
Alok


----------



## Surfer127

peanut48 said:


> How would that work surfer? I find it strange coz all the documents & sd's would've been for the particular occupation, to change the code mid-assessment could potentially be risky right?
> 
> I've applied for 224711 - Management Consultant and 224712 - Organisation and Methods Analyst is also considered in the same group - 2247 however I doubt I could asked to be assessed under 224712 coz it won't be the same. Although it would make it easy for me since 224712 is still available for SA SS unlike 224711.


SRG08 is the form. Dont shoot the messenger - I am not an expert. 

See if you observe the occupation code & duties, you will find that many code has overlapping duties. 

for example 225213 & 225212 are almost same. this is true for other codes as well.
All you need to do is fill up SRG08 form and send it across with relevant detaisl.. 

Also - you job reference letter or SD doesnt mention the occupation code - it just mentions the duties you have performed. so , the task which you are performing can be part of other occupation as well & i believe sometimes people are into multiple job role. 

Again this is possible not because I say so, it is because VETASSESS has this SRG08 form on their website & it is also mention in their FAQ. 

Hope this helps


----------



## harsheys

laurinoz said:


> I do have them saved on my laptop at home, but not at work, where I am right now. But, one of our amazing moderators  have created a thread with loads of useful information:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ead-helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html
> You'll get all the links to each State websites.
> 
> I know some applicants changed their occupation after their first assessment,and before EOI, but did not come across someone changing right in the middle of the assessment. I'd say that your agent must have more knowledge than me on that, he's a professional. I hope
> 
> Please take the time to go through each State websites, and let us know


Got it, it's here State Migration Plans


----------



## parmeetsm

laurinoz said:


> Welcome Parmeetsm,
> 
> We have started a tracker to have a clearer picture of the timelines. It takes an average of 12-13 weeks to get your results.
> There are also few exceptions, depending on how complex is your case.
> See link below:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...EE&usp=sharing


Thanks laurinoz for the quick reply.

I tried opening the link however it says file doesn't exist.


----------



## laurinoz

parmeetsm said:


> Thanks laurinoz for the quick reply.
> 
> I tried opening the link however it says file doesn't exist.


Do you want to try this one?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...NUEt0WEE#gid=1 

Let me know if it works


----------



## besthar

alokkagarwal said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Firstly, Thank you for time to view this thread and answer it.
> 
> I am planning to apply for AU immigration under 190 category.
> 
> I would like to claim points for Partner Skills.
> 
> So, I would like to know the requirement of IELTS score for the same for my spouses?
> 
> My spouse has finished her "Bachelor of Science in 2005" & "Master of Business Administration in 2008" and have 2-3 years of work experience in a field closely related to "Technical Writing".
> 
> [*]So, I would need to know whether I should go with VETASSESS for her skills assessment to gain partner skills points?
> [*]Do I need to get her BSc assessed?
> [*]Do I need to get her MBA assessed?
> [*]Do I need to get her work experience assessed?
> 
> 
> OR what approach should I take to gain partner skills points?
> 
> Regards,
> Alok


Alok.
Your spouse needs to score 4.5 across all modules... You can submit both BSc as well as her MBA certificates for her assessment... If she's a technical writer with 3 years experience ... there's absolutely no problem in getting her qualification assessed as well.

But a primary question ...How many points are you able to accumulate ?


----------



## parmeetsm

laurinoz said:


> Do you want to try this one?
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...NUEt0WEE#gid=1
> 
> Let me know if it works


Still didn't worked mate.


----------



## laurinoz

parmeetsm said:


> Still didn't worked mate.


Ok, I'll have a look tonight, sorry about that


----------



## JP Mosa

alokkagarwal said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Firstly, Thank you for time to view this thread and answer it.
> 
> I am planning to apply for AU immigration under 190 category.
> 
> I would like to claim points for Partner Skills.
> 
> So, I would like to know the requirement of IELTS score for the same for my spouses?
> 
> My spouse has finished her "Bachelor of Science in 2005" & "Master of Business Administration in 2008" and have 2-3 years of work experience in a field closely related to "Technical Writing".
> 
> So, I would need to know whether I should go with VETASSESS for her skills assessment to gain partner skills points?
> Do I need to get her BSc assessed?
> Do I need to get her MBA assessed?
> Do I need to get her work experience assessed?
> 
> OR what approach should I take to gain partner skills points?
> 
> Regards,
> Alok


To claim partner's points...your wife...

Need to get....6 bands in all 4 modules in IELTS.....Competent english

If you don't want to claim partner's points....then she must score 4.5 in IELTS.....functional english

Assessment....get assessed her bachelors....Master's with work experience....which will help in future..... in getting employment..



To claim partner's points....
IELTS - 6 in all bands 
Skills assessmebt by relevant authority
Age under 50 are requirements



By the way....I got my wife bachelor's assessed recently........which took 8 weeks

Now we applied for her master's assessment with work experience....we are aware that it takes 12 weeks.

so plan accordingly.....

Cheers


----------



## Leey

Finally got my +ive~~~ 13 wks + 1 day

Haha


----------



## peanut48

Leey said:


> Finally got my +ive~~~ 13 wks + 1 day
> 
> Haha


Congrats Leey

Please fill this sheet, if you haven't. Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


----------



## besthar

besthar said:


> Alok.
> Your spouse needs to score 4.5 across all modules... You can submit both BSc as well as her MBA certificates for her assessment... If she's a technical writer with 3 years experience ... there's absolutely no problem in getting her qualification assessed as well.
> 
> But a primary question ...How many points are you able to accumulate ?


My Bad ... it's 6 required overall in IELTS. 

Apologies again.


----------



## ejpaul77

Leey said:


> Finally got my +ive~~~ 13 wks + 1 day
> 
> Haha


Congratulation Leey..!! All the best for ur further process..!

Would you pls share ur experience with Vetassess so far..

Thanks


----------



## besthar

Leey said:


> Finally got my +ive~~~ 13 wks + 1 day
> 
> Haha



Leey ... 恭喜 非常快乐 ...


----------



## Surfer127

Congrats leey..


----------



## laurinoz

Leey said:


> Finally got my +ive~~~ 13 wks + 1 day
> 
> Haha


:cheer2::cheer2: Very well done! :cheer2::cheer2:
Good to see some positive assessments this week.
Could you please fill in the timeline spreadsheet for us? Thanks in advance
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE&usp=sharing


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Leey said:


> Finally got my +ive~~~ 13 wks + 1 day
> 
> Haha


Congratulations Leey!


----------



## nectar_s

I have already done with my assessment, but the question is on change of job or occupation . Suppose if i change my job or occupation, should i reveal this change in EOI, if so, will they ask me to get this job also assessed. please advise


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Friends, update from my side for today...

Vetassess reached out to my agent asking for clarification on two of my previous positions. They are looking for a position description for my roles because these are well established organizations and should have a position description. 

Here is what I did

1. For one of the previous organizations, I forwarded an email from the HR which states that all employee records are closed with the exit and they cannot issue any letters related to my roles and responsibilities
2. For the current organization, I gave my agent a copy of my current JD, and another set of screenshots that highlight the job code that I was hired against, and a screenshot of the details of that JD from the original recruitment portal

I would be only honest if I say that I am a little nervous right now... The policies do not allow me to get details of the roles and responsibilities, and being in a Consulting profile, I do not stay with one account for long, and because of a recent re-org in my current organization the profile changed along with roles and responsibilities.

For now, I have submitted everything that I have, and hoping for the best! Send me some good luck 

oh, and they have not made an attempt to reach out to my ex-managers yet, though the details are mentioned in the form!


----------



## Surfer127

All the best !! prashantbhardwaj


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Surfer127 said:


> All the best !! prashantbhardwaj


Thanks buddy!


----------



## laurinoz

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Friends, update from my side for today...
> 
> Vetassess reached out to my agent asking for clarification on two of my previous positions. They are looking for a position description for my roles because these are well established organizations and should have a position description.
> 
> Here is what I did
> 
> 1. For one of the previous organizations, I forwarded an email from the HR which states that all employee records are closed with the exit and they cannot issue any letters related to my roles and responsibilities
> 2. For the current organization, I gave my agent a copy of my current JD, and another set of screenshots that highlight the job code that I was hired against, and a screenshot of the details of that JD from the original recruitment portal
> 
> I would be only honest if I say that I am a little nervous right now... The policies do not allow me to get details of the roles and responsibilities, and being in a Consulting profile, I do not stay with one account for long, and because of a recent re-org in my current organization the profile changed along with roles and responsibilities.
> 
> For now, I have submitted everything that I have, and hoping for the best! Send me some good luck
> 
> oh, and they have not made an attempt to reach out to my ex-managers yet, though the details are mentioned in the form!


Hello Prashant,

Great to see that they have actually opened your file and are working on it, it must be a nice relief.

In regards to your previous employer, have you submitted a self-declared job description? Good you sent the email from the HR, it shows you are not trying to hide anything.
And for the current employer, have you also submitted the letter of service with your main duties?


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> Hello Prashant,
> 
> Great to see that they have actually opened your file and are working on it, it must be a nice relief.
> 
> In regards to your previous employer, have you submitted a self-declared job description? Good you sent the email from the HR, it shows you are not trying to hide anything.
> And for the current employer, have you also submitted the letter of service with your main duties as well?


A bit of relief and a lot of nervousness  You never know how these guys work! 

1. For the previous employer, I have submitted, offer letter, experience letter, salary slips, tax returns, and a self declaration of my responsibilities
2. For the current one, I have the offer letter, salary slips, tax returns and another self declaration. And now screenshots of Job Descriptions.


----------



## laurinoz

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> A bit of relief and a lot of nervousness  You never know how these guys work!
> 
> 1. For the previous employer, I have submitted, offer letter, experience letter, salary slips, tax returns, and a self declaration of my responsibilities
> 2. For the current one, I have the offer letter, salary slips, tax returns and another self declaration. And now screenshots of Job Descriptions.


Sounds good to me.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> Sounds good to me.
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Thanks  :fingerscrossed:


And just so you know, you've transfered your nervousness on me, so come back with a positive outcome quickly!!!!


----------



## dominicpcl

I'm filling up the vetassess assesment and what is POINT TEST ADVICE? Do I need an Advisory Letter to support my claim for points in the GSM Points Test?


----------



## pbk

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Friends, update from my side for today...
> 
> Vetassess reached out to my agent asking for clarification on two of my previous positions. They are looking for a position description for my roles because these are well established organizations and should have a position description.
> 
> Here is what I did
> 
> 1. For one of the previous organizations, I forwarded an email from the HR which states that all employee records are closed with the exit and they cannot issue any letters related to my roles and responsibilities
> 2. For the current organization, I gave my agent a copy of my current JD, and another set of screenshots that highlight the job code that I was hired against, and a screenshot of the details of that JD from the original recruitment portal
> 
> I would be only honest if I say that I am a little nervous right now... The policies do not allow me to get details of the roles and responsibilities, and being in a Consulting profile, I do not stay with one account for long, and because of a recent re-org in my current organization the profile changed along with roles and responsibilities.
> 
> For now, I have submitted everything that I have, and hoping for the best! Send me some good luck
> 
> oh, and they have not made an attempt to reach out to my ex-managers yet, though the details are mentioned in the form!


All the best !! prashantbhardwaj


----------



## laurinoz

dominicpcl said:


> I'm filling up the vetassess assesment and what is POINT TEST ADVICE? Do I need an Advisory Letter to support my claim for points in the GSM Points Test?


Welcome Dominic,

Point test is an extra service, necessary if you wish to claim points for your experience between 5 to 10 years prior to date.
Let's say you have worked for company X between 2005 and 2007, then you need to go for PTA, and pay an extra fee.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

pbk said:


> All the best !! prashantbhardwaj



Thank you PBK!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> And just so you know, you've transfered your nervousness on me, so come back with a positive outcome quickly!!!!


I hope they respond to my agent quickly (either way) so that I can take the next best steps! 

And thank you for sending out your wishes to me! I need some


----------



## laurinoz

Kullwantgill,

I sent you the letter by PM
Make sure you indicate your application number on the subject

Good luck mate


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Friends, update from my side for today...
> 
> Vetassess reached out to my agent asking for clarification on two of my previous positions. They are looking for a position description for my roles because these are well established organizations and should have a position description.
> 
> Here is what I did
> 
> 1. For one of the previous organizations, I forwarded an email from the HR which states that all employee records are closed with the exit and they cannot issue any letters related to my roles and responsibilities
> 2. For the current organization, I gave my agent a copy of my current JD, and another set of screenshots that highlight the job code that I was hired against, and a screenshot of the details of that JD from the original recruitment portal
> 
> I would be only honest if I say that I am a little nervous right now... The policies do not allow me to get details of the roles and responsibilities, and being in a Consulting profile, I do not stay with one account for long, and because of a recent re-org in my current organization the profile changed along with roles and responsibilities.
> 
> For now, I have submitted everything that I have, and hoping for the best! Send me some good luck
> 
> oh, and they have not made an attempt to reach out to my ex-managers yet, though the details are mentioned in the form!


Vetassess sent an email yesterday to my ex-manager with a few questions about my profile. I believe they are trying to get details of my work experience from me (via the agent) and the managers as well. I am not sure if they would do that for my current organization as well... It would not be good for my current bosses to know that I am working on a PR.

Hoping for a positive outcome soon!


----------



## sumdur

I am in 11th week from VET acknowledgement the login page just show the "In Progress" status.

1. I want to know if VET contact my previous employers through my reference letters, 
will they contact them by e-mail?
2. If they contact they, will it be updated on my VET profile that communation is sent to employers etc.

I am worried as why there is no update at all. some people advised me to wait for 12 weeks to complete. Hence I am waiting to contant VET.

Kindly share me your experience how you came to know that your employers are contacted, please check your VET profile if it was updated there.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sumdur

pharma_prem said:


> do not worry, if you provide every thing genuine then just relax.
> i got positive assessment n they did not contact anybody in my case.
> 
> Just wait, it should be done in 2-3 days. as when my status turned to in process, i got my result in 2 days.


Thanks for reply. Everything is genuine in my case as well.

My status are "In Progress" atleast for last 8-9 weeks. after ackw within a week it turned to "In progress"

Somebody please advise me what changes happens in your profile when VET send communication to your ex-employer/current employer.

Does it get showed up in communication?

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

sumdur said:


> I am in 11th week from VET acknowledgement the login page just show the "In Progress" status.
> 
> 1. I want to know if VET contact my previous employers through my reference letters,
> will they contact them by e-mail?
> 2. If they contact they, will it be updated on my VET profile that communation is sent to employers etc.
> 
> I am worried as why there is no update at all. some people advised me to wait for 12 weeks to complete. Hence I am waiting to contant VET.
> 
> Kindly share me your experience how you came to know that your employers are contacted, please check your VET profile if it was updated there.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


In my case, an email was sent out to my ex-boss with a few questions related to my profile. It happened yesterday! And my 12 weeks finish on the 12th of September.


----------



## sumdur

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> In my case, an email was sent out to my ex-boss with a few questions related to my profile. It happened yesterday! And my 12 weeks finish on the 12th of September.


Thanks for reply.

Is that communication is also seen on your VET profile page in communication. or officilly you have no information of such communication?

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## kulwantgill

sumdur said:


> Thanks for reply. Everything is genuine in my case as well.
> 
> My status are "In Progress" atleast for last 8-9 weeks. after ackw within a week it turned to "In progress"
> 
> Somebody please advise me what changes happens in your profile when VET send communication to your ex-employer/current employer.
> 
> Does it get showed up in communication?
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Same here..each and everything is genuine.. offer letter, joining letter, pay slips, bank statement, and i provided other achievements in company but my case is in 17 week now :-( :-( case is in progress from 2 august..


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

sumdur said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> Is that communication is also seen on your VET profile page in communication. or officilly you have no information of such communication?
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Vet would not tell you or your agent about what they are doing to check the credibility of your details... I think its a way to make sure there is little or no influence by the applicant!


----------



## blackmarch

sumdur said:


> Thanks for reply. Everything is genuine in my case as well.
> 
> My status are "In Progress" atleast for last 8-9 weeks. after ackw within a week it turned to "In progress"
> 
> Somebody please advise me what changes happens in your profile when VET send communication to your ex-employer/current employer.
> 
> Does it get showed up in communication?
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


I have the same scenerio like yours, when I lodged my vetasses,
my result change to In Progress after forth week.
I send an email on the 11th week only to receive a template ,saying
results will only know after 12 weeks.
I did not recieved any call from them and got my results on the twelve
week on Friday
Cheers


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

kulwantgill said:


> Same here..each and everything is genuine.. offer letter, joining letter, pay slips, bank statement, and i provided other achievements in company but my case is in 17 week now :-( :-( case is in progress from 2 august..


Do you know if they have reached out to anyone you have mentioned in your form (ex-employers, managers etc.) Vet might not taken into account the time someone outside takes to respond to their email.

My ex-boss called me to check the validity of the email that Vet sent out to him. Maybe Vet did reach out to someone you have referred to in your application, and they have not responded yet! Check with the folks in your form as well.


----------



## sumdur

kulwantgill said:


> Same here..each and everything is genuine.. offer letter, joining letter, pay slips, bank statement, and i provided other achievements in company but my case is in 17 week now :-( :-( case is in progress from 2 august..


Dear Kulwant,

Oh no.... I will really pray for U. This is frustrating...

Did you called them, ask them if they want to keep your documents for ever 

Did you filled up that form which is available for follow up ?

I WISH for you that you should get your results becuase VET should not get habit of 17 weeks. I am not able to imagine if I have to see "In reply" status till 17 weeks. I will go 

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sumdur

blackmarch said:


> I have the same scenerio like yours, when I lodged my vetasses,
> my result change to In Progress after forth week.
> I send an email on the 11th week only to receive a template ,saying
> results will only know after 12 weeks.
> I did not recieved any call from them and got my results on the twelve
> week on Friday
> Cheers


Dear Blackmarch,

What kind of mail you sent in 11th week. on which mail ID.

As I check there is fixed format which we have to fill to enquire anything. are you talking about same format.

I am planning to do same in next week.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## peanut48

Hey everyone, reminder to please update the spreadsheet with your timelines.
I've been monitoring it hoping somehow Vetassess found a way to speed up the process. I need something to kill the 12 weeks of wait. So please do take the time to update it.
TIA
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


----------



## kulwantgill

sumdur said:


> Dear Kulwant,
> 
> Oh no.... I will really pray for U. This is frustrating...
> 
> Did you called them, ask them if they want to keep your documents for ever
> 
> Did you filled up that form which is available for follow up ?
> 
> I WISH for you that you should get your results becuase VET should not get habit of 17 weeks. I am not able to imagine if I have to see "In reply" status till 17 weeks. I will go
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Yes i called them twice.. :-( once on 19.august..and they told me about outcome within two weeks..and then i called on 2 september: -( and they simply told me your case is in progress.. what i allready knw; -( :-( and they told me.to call next week :-(


----------



## blackmarch

sumdur said:


> Dear Blackmarch,
> 
> What kind of mail you sent in 11th week. on which mail ID.
> 
> As I check there is fixed format which we have to fill to enquire anything. are you talking about same format.
> 
> I am planning to do same in next week.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


[email protected]
You can email them using this.
Good luck
Cheers


----------



## kulwantgill

My cousin got positive assessment on 23 august. He send all documents of his 2 jobs.. but in positive docyment certificate, vetassess mentioned only current job.. what it means.. please clarify.. can he claim points for both jobs??


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> My cousin got positive assessment on 23 august. He send all documents of his 2 jobs.. but in positive docyment certificate, vetassess mentioned only current job.. what it means.. please clarify.. can he claim points for both jobs??


Can you please give us the dates for those 2 jobs?


----------



## kulwantgill

laurinoz said:


> Can you please give us the dates for those 2 jobs?


One is june 2008 to dec 2010 and then jan 2011 to till date..


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> Can you please give us the dates for those 2 jobs?


I discussed this with my agent as well.. 

What if they do not consider one of these jobs for which they have asked for information.. We discussed that even if they do not consider the latest work experience (Oct'11 - current), we still should have enough for them to get me a +ve assessment. :amen:


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

pharma_prem said:


> Do not worry same with me.
> Go ahead n claim points. If DIAC ask u then go for point test.
> U can also apply for pta now on the safe side like me.
> I have applied for NSW SS n side by side for point test also



Thanks Pharma... I am going to hold on to the final decision that I get from Vet.. Would take a call post that..


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

pharma_prem said:


> I m from rajpura punjab n wt abt u.


Based out of NCR


----------



## kulwantgill

pharma_prem said:


> I m from rajpura punjab n wt abt u.
> I send them a mail n got replied that they only assess minimum required qualification n exp.
> In my case they did not assess my masters n first job exp.
> Send me pm


M from moga  graduate in pharmacy ..


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

pharma_prem said:


> I m from rajpura punjab n wt abt u.
> I send them a mail n got replied that they only assess minimum required qualification n exp.
> In my case they did not assess my masters n first job exp.
> Send me pm



That would be interesting.. I have a total of about 13 years of experience, 10 out of which is relevant to my job code... let's see what they come back with... I do not expect them to review my first few jobs anyway, as I have submitted the documents for employment after 2004.


----------



## pbk

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I discussed this with my agent as well..
> 
> What if they do not consider one of these jobs for which they have asked for information.. We discussed that even if they do not consider the latest work experience (Oct'11 - current), we still should have enough for them to get me a +ve assessment. :amen:


Hi PrashantBhardwaj,
I have a doubt. How Vetassess assessment happen if an applicant's role has been changed after 5 years. For example, I was a Graphic Designer for the first 5 years and promoted Project Leader. I have totally 8+ years of experience. How do they assess my profile? Which occupation I can apply? either "Graphic Designer or Project Leader" There is no Project Leader occupation available in the list. However there are two occupations "224711 Management Consultant/224712 Organisation and Methods Analyst" which are similar to PL roles & responsibilities. Can nominate that occupation? I am so confused, your comments will be really helpful for me to take a decision.

Thanks and regards,
Karthik PB


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

pbk said:


> Hi PrashantBhardwaj,
> I have a doubt. How Vetassess assessment happen if an applicant's role has been changed after 5 years. For example, I was a Graphic Designer for the first 5 years and promoted Project Leader. I have totally 8+ years of experience. How do they assess my profile? Which occupation I can apply? either "Graphic Designer or Project Leader" There is no Project Leader occupation available in the list. However there are two occupations "224711 Management Consultant/224712 Organisation and Methods Analyst" which are similar to PL roles & responsibilities. Can nominate that occupation? I am so confused, your comments will be really helpful for me to take a decision.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Karthik PB



Have you checked the ICT Project Manager profile? Management Consultant or Organization and Methods Analyst both would not fit in well with your graphic designer role.

Project Lead is a pretty open profile, so take your pick actually, as long as you have enough evidence to substantiate your selection. I am an ITIL and IT Service Management Consultant for about 8 years now out of my total 13 years, and though Org and Methods analyst fit the best with what I have been doing!


----------



## pbk

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Have you checked the ICT Project Manager profile? Management Consultant or Organization and Methods Analyst both would not fit in well with your graphic designer role.
> 
> Project Lead is a pretty open profile, so take your pick actually, as long as you have enough evidence to substantiate your selection. I am an ITIL and IT Service Management Consultant for about 8 years now out of my total 13 years, and though Org and Methods analyst fit the best with what I have been doing!


Thanks for the valuable suggestion, PrashantBhardwaj. ICT Project Manager and Project Administrator suit my roles and responsibilities. Let me try that. Will keep you posted. All the best for your endeavor!


----------



## Surfer127

Prashant they are also stating outcome in online portal .. Outcome as positive or negative .. That is updated next day after your assessment is completed .. You can login and check or ask your agent to do so


----------



## laurinoz

I can't access the spreadhseet from work. Has anyone received their assessment result today?


----------



## Sapna

As per the spreadsheet last result received was 2nd Sept....mostly they update by Fridays .....so I guess tomorrow is the day


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> As per the spreadsheet last result received was 2nd Sept....mostly they update by Fridays .....so I guess tomorrow is the day


Let's hope we'll get some joys.
I need a reason for celebration this week-end


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Surfer127 said:


> Prashant they are also stating outcome in online portal .. Outcome as positive or negative .. That is updated next day after your assessment is completed .. You can login and check or ask your agent to do so


Yup! Looking forward to that.. Vet guys are currently trying to ensure that I have really done what I have written in the self declaration  They would complete their 12 weeks I guess before the results are out!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> Let's hope we'll get some joys.
> I need a reason for celebration this week-end


Yea, I am going to have my eyes fixed on this thread today! Hope to have a few friends get great news! and rest cheering for them 

:cheer2:


----------



## guri.d.chd

Hi there,

One of my friend is looking for getting assesment from VETASSESS in below category:

Training and Development Professional 223311 

She has total 7 years of exp and has done PGDBA..

Can somebody pls provide guidance for the first step? I tried looking VETASSESS but of no luck..at I am novice here..pls help..

Guri


PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Yea, I am going to have my eyes fixed on this thread today! Hope to have a few friends get great news! and rest cheering for them
> 
> :cheer2:


----------



## n.sh

pharma_prem said:


> For claiming points for spouse, ielts score requirement is same as for primary applicant.
> I am damm sure abt it.
> If u donot claim point then its 4.5


Hi Prem,


If I am not claiming points for my partner skills, then can you please let me know the documents requirement for 190 visa?


----------



## laurinoz

guri.d.chd said:


> Hi there,
> 
> One of my friend is looking for getting assesment from VETASSESS in below category:
> 
> Training and Development Professional 223311
> 
> She has total 7 years of exp and has done PGDBA..
> 
> Can somebody pls provide guidance for the first step? I tried looking VETASSESS but of no luck..at I am novice here..pls help..
> 
> Guri


Morning Guri, and welcome!

All is explained on the Vetassess website. Below is the link to the SRG1 PDF. Download the explanatory notes, and you will have the full list of what is required to apply.
http://www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_australia/qa2_download_forms.cfm
If after that your friend still have some more query of confusion, just ask :yo:


----------



## n.sh

pharma_prem said:


> its 4.5 overall


What apart from IELTS?

I guess Passport, Date of Birth, medicals, PCC, Marriage certificate- is that all?


----------



## laurinoz

pharma_prem said:


> They r processing with their full pace and all of us will get our +ve and only +ve result in coming few days.
> just wait, god is with us.
> just think there are millions of people who want to live in australia, canada, usa and so on but god give this chance to only few people and we are those few lucky people.
> this is the only reason we applied for the visa process not the other millions of unlucky people.
> So believe in god and god will come to us in the form of good news.


ray2:ray2:Amen


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi Friends / Expats,

Partial Good news... Status: COMPLETED. Received mail from vetassess.

All the very best to others too... Specially... Prashant, Laurinoz, Sapna.

And Deepest Regards from bottom of my heart to... Deepuz, Devang, Ishaanchal, Mroks.... (Don't know where these guys are right now, no posts from them from past many days...May be they have shifted to new threads)


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Friends / Expats,
> 
> Partial Good news... Status: COMPLETED. Received mail from vetassess.
> 
> All the very best to others too... Specially... Prashant, Laurinoz, Sapna.
> 
> And Deepest Regards from bottom of my heart to... Deepuz, Devang, Ishaanchal, Mroks.... (Don't know where these guys are right now, no posts from them from past many days...May be they have shifted to new threads)


Fantastic Abhi! Let's wait for the rest of the news and celebrate!


----------



## Sharmaabhi

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Fantastic Abhi! Let's wait for the rest of the news and celebrate!


Yes mate,

will celebrate after completion of your POSITIVE assessment.:typing:


----------



## laurinoz

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Friends / Expats,
> 
> Partial Good news... Status: COMPLETED. Received mail from vetassess.
> 
> All the very best to others too... Specially... Prashant, Laurinoz, Sapna.
> 
> And Deepest Regards from bottom of my heart to... Deepuz, Devang, Ishaanchal, Mroks.... (Don't know where these guys are right now, no posts from them from past many days...May be they have shifted to new threads)


I love those good news!!!!!!
Thank you for sharing; will you ask your result to be faxed on Monday, so we can know the outcome?

Devang and Mroks are still active on other threads, you are joining them soon 

:cheer2::cheer2: Celebration week-end ahead :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Sharmaabhi

laurinoz said:


> I love those good news!!!!!!
> Thank you for sharing; will you ask your result to be faxed on Monday, so we can know the outcome?
> 
> Devang and Mroks are still active on other threads, you are joining them soon
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2: Celebration week-end ahead :cheer2::cheer2:


Hey Laurinoz,

No thanks buddy. Its my duty to share the details after all your effort in creating that Vetassess timeline document.

I have updated that too. I will call vetassess on monday for fax. 

Hope to hear this GOOD NEWZ from you and Prashant...very soon.


----------



## sumdur

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Friends / Expats,
> 
> Partial Good news... Status: COMPLETED. Received mail from vetassess.
> 
> All the very best to others too... Specially... Prashant, Laurinoz, Sapna.
> 
> And Deepest Regards from bottom of my heart to... Deepuz, Devang, Ishaanchal, Mroks.... (Don't know where these guys are right now, no posts from them from past many days...May be they have shifted to new threads)


Congrats!

Those who get gives hopes to others. Yours ackw was 18th June so that means they are progressing.

Just a question, the e-mail doesnt state the outcome (positive). We get the idea of outcome only after fax?

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sumdur

pharma_prem said:


> Check ur online account. There is status update


My status is "In Progress" for last 10 weeks.

What I am asking is that when it shows the status as "Completed" you get a e-mail on your ID.

The e-mail doesnt mentions the outcome (positive/negative), we will have to arrange the fax in anycase to know the outcome?

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## laurinoz

sumdur said:


> My status is "In Progress" for last 10 weeks.
> 
> What I am asking is that when it shows the status as "Completed" you get a e-mail on your ID.
> 
> The e-mail doesnt mentions the outcome (positive/negative), we will have to arrange the fax in anycase to know the outcome?
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Yes Sumdur.
You will need to ask your result to be faxed over to know your outcome, if you do not wish to wait for the hard copy sent by mail.


----------



## sumdur

laurinoz said:


> Yes Sumdur.
> You will need to ask your result to be faxed over to know your outcome, if you do not wish to wait for the hard copy sent by mail.


Thanks. One more challange.

Reagrds,
sumdur


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Two updates..

1. My ex-manager responded to Vet's email with the details he could! they look in sync with my role (He forwarded his response to me)

2. My agent responded back to the Vet CO with details of what I had done to get the details along with some additional artifacts!

Monday morning is when Vet would look at these I guess and move ahead!


----------



## Sapna

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Friends / Expats,
> 
> Partial Good news... Status: COMPLETED. Received mail from vetassess.
> 
> All the very best to others too... Specially... Prashant, Laurinoz, Sapna.
> 
> And Deepest Regards from bottom of my heart to... Deepuz, Devang, Ishaanchal, Mroks.... (Don't know where these guys are right now, no posts from them from past many days...May be they have shifted to new threads)


Hi just wanted to check whether you took points advisory test....


----------



## laurinoz

Prashant and Sapna,

It is your turn soon. I guess next week is your week!eace:

Also, SteZ suggested to add a column to identify if we are applying onshore or offshore. This column has beed created, so I invite everyone to update it.

And may I ask who is McClaik? Sorry if I missed you. Would you have any update on your assessment? It is overdue now. Please make yourself noticed, so I know you are here with us.:horn:


----------



## Sapna

laurinoz said:


> Prashant and Sapna,
> 
> It is your turn soon. I guess next week is your week!eace:
> 
> Also, SteZ suggested to add a column to identify if we are applying onshore or offshore. This column has beed created, so I invite everyone to update it.
> 
> And may I ask who is McClaik? Sorry if I missed you. Would you have any update on your assessment? It is overdue now. Please make yourself noticed, so I know you are here with us.:horn:


Fingerscrossed:: Fingerscrossed:: Fingerscrossed


----------



## peanut48

hey laurinoz,

what do you think about another column for weeks completed till date. like a countdown tracker for us so we know if it's time to give vetassess a nudge and how many more weeks wait we have left.


----------



## laurinoz

peanut48 said:


> hey laurinoz,
> 
> what do you think about another column for weeks completed till date. like a countdown tracker for us so we know if it's time to give vetassess a nudge and how many more weeks wait we have left.


Hi Peanut,

I'll see what I can do. I might look at it later this week-end, or early next week.
Busy today and tomorrow but then I'm on holidays!!!!!!!!!:dance:


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Sapna said:


> Hi just wanted to check whether you took points advisory test....


Hi Sapna,

I didnt apply for points advisory test.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

sumdur said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Those who get gives hopes to others. Yours ackw was 18th June so that means they are progressing.
> 
> Just a question, the e-mail doesnt state the outcome (positive). We get the idea of outcome only after fax?
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi Sumdur,

It is not mentioned in the mail. It just says that the assessment is completed and result will be sent thru courier.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi Laurinoz,

Just wanna enquire that if some1 collects my assessment result directly from vetassess office in melbourne then will the vetassess be sending a copy thru courier to me???

I am planning to get a copy from vetassess office and vl ask the person to mail me the scanned copy of the same so that i can use it in state SS bcz the courier from vetassess vl take time to reach me.


----------



## laurinoz

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Laurinoz,
> 
> Just wanna enquire that if some1 collects my assessment result directly from vetassess office in melbourne then will the vetassess be sending a copy thru courier to me???
> 
> I am planning to get a copy from vetassess office and vl ask the person to mail me the scanned copy of the same so that i can use it in state SS bcz the courier from vetassess vl take time to reach me.


It should not be an issue. Just check with Vetassess what they need in order to give it hand to hand to someone.
I believe they might ask you to send a written and signed request, and maybe copy of your friend's passport before hand.
Give them a call, I am sure it's fine.


----------



## Sapna

My assumption is that Vetassess take longer for people who have taken the point test advisory service.....its just my observation....


----------



## kulwantgill

Sapna said:


> My assumption is that Vetassess take longer for people who have taken the point test advisory service.....its just my observation....


I didnt used PTA.. but m in 17th week: -( each and everything was provided.. every supporting document.. i called them twice.. everytime they said.. aftr two week..and then after one week.. :-(


----------



## besthar

Sapna said:


> My assumption is that Vetassess take longer for people who have taken the point test advisory service.....its just my observation....


Wrong assumption Sapna.


----------



## prabodhk

*No reply.....!!!*

Guys....!!! I am tensed a bit nw.

My ACK date is 27th MAY..still not got my status as completed it is still In Progress. 

Apparently since I got 6.5 overall score in Ielts i am worried whether i will have to give the test again to score 7 to get the 10 points or not. becz it depends on the points i get through vet assessment. 

I have send an email yesterday expressing my concern to VETTASSES...lets see! 

Fingsers crosses thats all i can say/do at the moment!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

prabodhk said:


> Guys....!!! I am tensed a bit nw.
> 
> My ACK date is 27th MAY..still not got my status as completed it is still In Progress.
> 
> Apparently since I got 6.5 overall score in Ielts i am worried whether i will have to give the test again to score 7 to get the 10 points or not. becz it depends on the points i get through vet assessment.
> 
> I have send an email yesterday expressing my concern to VETTASSES...lets see!
> 
> Fingsers crosses thats all i can say/do at the moment!:fingerscrossed:


We'll keep our hopes for you mate. You'll have an answer next week, keep us posted


----------



## prabodhk

*thanks mate*



laurinoz said:


> We'll keep our hopes for you mate. You'll have an answer next week, keep us posted



Thanks! mate ..appreciate!


----------



## besthar

prabodhk said:


> Guys....!!! I am tensed a bit nw.
> 
> My ACK date is 27th MAY..still not got my status as completed it is still In Progress.
> 
> Apparently since I got 6.5 overall score in Ielts i am worried whether i will have to give the test again to score 7 to get the 10 points or not. becz it depends on the points i get through vet assessment.
> 
> I have send an email yesterday expressing my concern to VETTASSES...lets see!
> 
> Fingsers crosses thats all i can say/do at the moment!:fingerscrossed:


Prabodh... You wouldn't get any points from your Vet Assessment ... All you get is positive or negative outcome...
Would you elaborate on your age/ exp and qualifications.


----------



## harsheys

Hello all, 

@prashant and sapna- all the best  we're waiting almost as eagerly as u guys to know the outcome 

@laurinoz- I read you mentioning yours might be next week?? Keeping avg. As 11-12 weeks??

@sumdur- all the best, v share the same code, please do keep me posted on how you'd proceed  all the very best for the outcome.


----------



## Sapna

harsheys said:


> Hello all,
> 
> @prashant and sapna- all the best  we're waiting almost as eagerly as u guys to know the outcome
> 
> @laurinoz- I read you mentioning yours might be next week?? Keeping avg. As 11-12 weeks??
> 
> @sumdur- all the best, v share the same code, please do keep me posted on how you'd proceed  all the very best for the outcome.


Thanks the last few days are more frustrating... keeping myself busy as I keep thinking about it ...I even get up in the night this suspence is killing me.


----------



## Nishbhar

Hi All,

I have been a silent watcher all this while. I have got some news to share now. We received positive assessment from VET for my wife's skill assmnt for 223311 occ. code on sep 2.

I had a question, my wife's work exp when we submitted for VET assmnt was 4yrs and 8 mnths. Now we need 5 yrs to claim 10 pts for EOI submission. I wanted to know if we need to send any addnl proof of emp to DIAC of the 4 months of work ex or is it ok to submit EOI after oct 14 post which she completes 5 yrs. 

We plan to apply for SA SS.


----------



## nectar_s

how long is the VET assessment outcome valid for?


----------



## ejpaul77

nectar_s said:


> how long is the VET assessment outcome valid for?



Hi Nectar,

As far as i know, there is no expiration date as such. It will be valid forever. Pls correct me if i am wrong..


----------



## ejpaul77

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent watcher all this while. I have got some news to share now. We received positive assessment from VET for my wife's skill assmnt for 223311 occ. code on sep 2.
> 
> I had a question, my wife's work exp when we submitted for VET assmnt was 4yrs and 8 mnths. Now we need 5 yrs to claim 10 pts for EOI submission. I wanted to know if we need to send any addnl proof of emp to DIAC of the 4 months of work ex or is it ok to submit EOI after oct 14 post which she completes 5 yrs.
> 
> We plan to apply for SA SS.


Hi Nishbhar,

You can claim 10 points without any second thought, show them the latest pay slip and that is enough to prove.


----------



## mithu93ku

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent watcher all this while. I have got some news to share now. We received positive assessment from VET for my wife's skill assmnt for 223311 occ. code on sep 2.
> 
> I had a question, my wife's work exp when we submitted for VET assmnt was 4yrs and 8 mnths. Now we need 5 yrs to claim 10 pts for EOI submission. I wanted to know if we need to send any addnl proof of emp to DIAC of the 4 months of work ex or is it ok to submit EOI after oct 14 post which she completes 5 yrs.
> 
> We plan to apply for SA SS.


You have not provided sufficient information to the forum. 
Please submit EOI after oct 14 post which she completes 5 yrs!


----------



## harsheys

Sapna said:


> Thanks the last few days are more frustrating... keeping myself busy as I keep thinking about it ...I even get up in the night this suspence is killing me.


  can't even begin to imagine your nervousness/excitement. Keep us posted sapna.


----------



## vinit

nectar_s said:


> how long is the VET assessment outcome valid for?


Hi, Its valid for 2 years! Hope this helps. Cheers


----------



## mithu93ku

vinit said:


> Hi, Its valid for 2 years! Hope this helps. Cheers


You are wrong ! Valid for ever!


----------



## khs1dub

Dear All,

I need your support; I am ready to file application for skill assessment with VETASSESS. I am applying under Ínternal Auditor category. The only experience documentation I am submitting is my experience as Ínternal audit controller in my current company where I have been working since Oct 1, 2010. My question is that should I wait till Oct 1, 2013 to file my application with VETASSESS - i.e. for completion of *three years* period? Or I can file the application now as well? I will be needing VETASSESS advice letter for DAIC.

Please help!


----------



## mithu93ku

khs1dub said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your support; I am ready to file application for skill assessment with VETASSESS. I am applying under Ínternal Auditor category. The only experience documentation I am submitting is my experience as Ínternal audit controller in my current company where I have been working since Oct 1, 2010. My question is that should I wait till Oct 1, 2013 to file my application with VETASSESS - i.e. for completion of *three years* period? Or I can file the application now as well? I will be needing VETASSESS advice letter for DAIC.
> 
> Please help!


You should not wait till Oct 1.:smokin:


----------



## Nishbhar

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi Nishbhar,
> 
> You can claim 10 points without any second thought, show them the latest pay slip and that is enough to prove.


Thanks that's comforting! So will DIAC request for additional info like pay slips after submission of the EOI? 

I did not find any option to upload additional payslips/letters in the Skillselect tool when filling out the EOI form or should we voluntarily email them the payslips?


----------



## khanash

if my vetassess letter states that ur education is upto the required level.and it was a group B occupation. can i claim 15 points for AQF bachelors?(it doesnt state specifically that it is equialent to AQF bachelors)
if vetassess says three years of employment highly related to occupation.can i claim 5 points for employment.i have 3 years after the completion of MA course (june 2010) but if we look at the degree issuance date it says march 2011 so it wont amount to 3 years as upto now.
guys help me


----------



## ejpaul77

Nishbhar said:


> Thanks that's comforting! So will DIAC request for additional info like pay slips after submission of the EOI?
> 
> I did not find any option to upload additional payslips/letters in the Skillselect tool when filling out the EOI form or should we voluntarily email them the payslips?


They may or may not ask you, but better to keep them handy and show them when asked.


----------



## khs1dub

mithu93ku said:


> You should not wait till Oct 1.:smokin:


Thanks a ton!
It means VETASSESS will not be stating on their letter to DAIC as to how many points should I be getting for employment? Because I plan to obtain points for 3 years employment after positive skills assessment from VETASSESS. Thank you


----------



## laurinoz

khs1dub said:


> Thanks a ton!
> It means VETASSESS will not be stating on their letter to DAIC as to how many points should I be getting for employment? Because I plan to obtain points for 3 years employment after positive skills assessment from VETASSESS. Thank you


Vetassess does not award points. It gives you a positive or negative results, stating what qualification and experience is highly relevant to the occupation you are applying under.

Your points will be shown to you once you validate your EOI. It bases its result upon the information you have submitted.


----------



## laurinoz

Nishbhar said:


> Thanks that's comforting! So will DIAC request for additional info like pay slips after submission of the EOI?
> 
> I did not find any option to upload additional payslips/letters in the Skillselect tool when filling out the EOI form or should we voluntarily email them the payslips?


I confirm that there is no document to upload when doing your EOI. All docs will need to be submitted only when you'll lodge your evisa application.


----------



## Nishbhar

laurinoz said:


> I confirm that there is no document to upload when doing your EOI. All docs will need to be submitted only when you'll lodge your evisa application.


Thanks for the confirmation Laurinoz! So, that means if DIAC needs additional proof for work exp they will request after sending the invite and I need to upload what is requested for at that time as a part of my evisa application. Is that how it is works?


----------



## laurinoz

Nishbhar said:


> Thanks for the confirmation Laurinoz! So, that means if DIAC needs additional proof for work exp they will request after sending the invite and I need to upload what is requested for at that time as a part of my evisa application. Is that how it is works?


DIAC will not need to ask for additional docs if you *upload all of them beforehand *once you've paid your evisa fees.
You can upload up to 60 docs and you are limited in doc sizes. Be wise when uploading, because once done, you cannot remove them.

Is the process clearer for you?

You might want to check the below link as well:
Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


----------



## Nishbhar

laurinoz said:


> DIAC will not need to ask for additional docs if you *upload all of them beforehand *once you've paid your evisa fees.
> You can upload up to 60 docs and you are limited in doc sizes. Be wise when uploading, because once done, you cannot remove them.
> 
> Is the process clearer for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! that makes it crystal clear, thanks so much!


----------



## laurinoz

Nishbhar said:


> Yes! that makes it crystal clear, thanks so much!


Anytime my friend, you are free to move on to the EOI submitted thread, and 190 applicants (awaiting for CO). Will join you soon hopefully


----------



## vinit

mithu93ku said:


> You are wrong ! Valid for ever!


My bad... Apologies! It is valid FOREVER. Cheers!


----------



## vinit

Hi guyz,

Just a quick few question. I am applying for VETASSESS assessment on Wednesday under ICT Business Development Manager. The SA SS website shows 'Medium availability'. Just wanted to know the below:

1) What is the current time they are taking for the assessment.
2) If they are taking 10-12 weeks as per their normal TAT time, will the outcome be in time before this skill runs out of shortage list?
3) I also have some reasons where I am eligible to apply for a fastrack assessment. If I file it under this category requesting them to fastrack the process, how much time will they take then?

Appreciate all your suggestions in advance.


Cheers!


----------



## laurinoz

*Outcomes Due Update*

Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday!

Below is the list of friends who should get their outcome this coming week:

- McClaik - 02/05
- Kulwantgill - 02/05
- Prabodhk - 27/05
- Umeshinaz - 30/05
- PrashantBhardwaj - 12/06
- Sapna - 18/06

Let's pray for them ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## Sapna

laurinoz said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday!
> 
> Below is the list of friends who should get their outcome this coming week:
> 
> - McClaik - 02/05
> - Kulwantgill - 02/05
> - Prabodhk - 27/05
> - Umeshinaz - 30/05
> - PrashantBhardwaj - 12/06
> - Sapna - 18/06
> 
> Let's pray for them ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


I having a lazy Sunday.....Praying for all...


----------



## nectar_s

i have asked this question already .. anyone please advise. how long the vet ass outcome valid...


----------



## snarayan

nectar_s said:


> i have asked this question already .. anyone please advise. how long the vet ass outcome valid...


valid *for ever *if you have received your outcome after May 2010.


----------



## laurinoz

*Spreadsheet*

:horn::horn::horn:

Oye oye, Ladies and Gentlemen.

Following on Peanut48's suggestion, I am very pleased to announce the creation of a new column.
Which we shall baptised: "The Countdown"... or "The devil countdwon", or "I can't sleep at night countdown", or whatever you want to call it really 

In green are the guys getting close to their target (10 to 11 weeks)
In burgandy, the guys that are in target or past it.

Please forward your positive feedbacks to me. Any complaint will be handled by Peanut arty:arty:


----------



## snarayan

Laurin - Can you share the link to the spreadsheet?


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Laurin - Can you share the link to the spreadsheet?


With pleasure!
Try both below, I never know which one is the good one:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE&usp=sharing

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


----------



## Jullz

nectar_s said:


> i have asked this question already .. anyone please advise. how long the vet ass outcome valid...


Dear Nectar, the assessment is valid forever. It has no expiry date


----------



## nectar_s

Jullz said:


> Dear Nectar, the assessment is valid forever. It has no expiry date


bit relieved ...Thanks for info...... Jullz and snarayan


----------



## besthar

snarayan said:


> Laurin - Can you share the link to the spreadsheet?


Where have you been mate ?? You seem to be away for a while...


----------



## snarayan

besthar said:


> Where have you been mate ?? You seem to be away for a while...


Hey besthar, I was back in India due to a personal emergency. Just recovering and came back online a couple of days back.


----------



## besthar

vinit said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Just a quick few question. I am applying for VETASSESS assessment on Wednesday under ICT Business Development Manager. The SA SS website shows 'Medium availability'. Just wanted to know the below:
> 
> 1) What is the current time they are taking for the assessment.
> 2) If they are taking 10-12 weeks as per their normal TAT time, will the outcome be in time before this skill runs out of shortage list?
> 3) I also have some reasons where I am eligible to apply for a fastrack assessment. If I file it under this category requesting them to fastrack the process, how much time will they take then?
> 
> Appreciate all your suggestions in advance.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Vinit ...
My 2 cents as below ...
1) 11 to 13 weeks avg
2) Yes, the current trend indicates the quota could burn out anytime as the applicants are too crowded there...i'd suggest look for options like Technical Sales...but again going for ICT BDM is your prerogative ... take your call accordingly.
3) This can get subjective based on the reasons you can provide ... but no guarantee of the same... Can your quote your reasons for the same.

BTW ... few questions from me ... 
Are you using an agent ?
How many points are you able to accumulate?
Whats your IELTS score?


----------



## vinit

besthar said:


> Hi Vinit ...
> My 2 cents as below ...
> 1) 11 to 13 weeks avg
> 2) Yes, the current trend indicates the quota could burn out anytime as the applicants are too crowded there...i'd suggest look for options like Technical Sales...but again going for ICT BDM is your prerogative ... take your call accordingly.
> 3) This can get subjective based on the reasons you can provide ... but no guarantee of the same... Can your quote your reasons for the same.
> 
> BTW ... few questions from me ...
> Are you using an agent ?
> How many points are you able to accumulate?
> Whats your IELTS score?


Hi Besthar,

Thanks for your reply.

I am going through an agent coz I have age constraint (am 31 now!) and do not want to mess with the paper work! I have not appeared for IELTS as of now, will appear in October. Points are 60 if sponsored by state. How about your points and progress of your file?

Cheers!


----------



## ferdew

hi guyz just joined this forum but was following you guyz from last few months 

My acknowledgment date and in progress date was 26th June still waiting for any response

my case is bit different i have applied for post 485 assessment i.e. my qualifications were assessed 2 years back and just sent my experience documents to vetassess for full skill assessment


----------



## laurinoz

ferdew said:


> hi guyz just joined this forum but was following you guyz from last few months
> 
> My acknowledgment date and in progress date was 26th June still waiting for any response


Welcome welcome!

Hope you are happy with the information we have been provided so far.
Can you add your journey on our lovely spreadsheet? You share your ack date with Sumdur.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1

Cheers!:tea:


----------



## laurinoz

Manpreet and Ferdew, thank you guys for the updated data :high5:


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hey laurinoz,


Outcome is positive. :rockon:arty:


----------



## laurinoz

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hey laurinoz,
> 
> 
> Outcome is positive. :rockon:arty:


:rockon::rockon::rockon::

Congrats buddy!!! Yeehaaaaa

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hey laurinoz,
> 
> 
> Outcome is positive. :rockon:arty:



Brilliant! congratulations!


And for me, one of the toughest weeks for this year starts! Monday Morning Blues and a few escalations coming to me are kind of helping as they took my mind off Vet for a couple hours 

:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Brilliant! congratulations!
> 
> 
> And for me, one of the toughest weeks for this year starts! Monday Morning Blues and a few escalations coming to me are kind of helping as they took my mind off Vet for a couple hours
> 
> :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Courage Prashant, this week will be long, but we are here to keep you entertained!!


----------



## laurinoz

McClaik, I can see your employer has been contacted yesterday. Hopefully it'll be only a matter of days for you now. I don't know how you feel, but I would have certainly tear all hair off my skull if I had to wait as long as you. Hang in there bro!!

And welcome to Cool_Nax!

Gavin & Eyadshe, still waiting for Vet to ackowledge your docs... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sylvia_australia

laurinoz said:


> McClaik, I can see your employer has been contacted yesterday. Hopefully it'll be only a matter of days for you now. I don't know how you feel, but I would have certainly tear all hair off my skull if I had to wait as long as you. Hang in there bro!!
> 
> And welcome to Cool_Nax!
> 
> Gavin & Eyadshe, still waiting for Vet to ackowledge your docs... :fingerscrossed:


One week only from here


----------



## laurinoz

sylvia_australia said:


> One week only from here


Oh hello Sylvia, welcome to the thread!

Do you mean you are expecting your Vetassess result in about a week?


----------



## sylvia_australia

laurinoz said:


> Oh hello Sylvia, welcome to the thread!
> 
> Do you mean you are expecting your Vetassess result in about a week?


Your result will be out in one or two weeks as they contacted your employer.
I have already applied to NSW.


----------



## laurinoz

sylvia_australia said:


> Your result will be out in one or two weeks as they contacted your employer.
> I have already applied to NSW.


Me? They haven't contacted my employer. My results are due in 3 weeks, if Vet is on time.

I was mentioning about McClaik 

Good luck with your NSW application Sylvia


----------



## sylvia_australia

laurinoz said:


> Me? They haven't contacted my employer. My results are due in 3 weeks, if Vet is on time.
> 
> I was mentioning about McClaik
> 
> Good luck with your NSW application Sylvia


Thank you dear


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> Courage Prashant, this week will be long, but we are here to keep you entertained!!



 Thank you So much!


----------



## Sharmaabhi

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Brilliant! congratulations!
> 
> 
> And for me, one of the toughest weeks for this year starts! Monday Morning Blues and a few escalations coming to me are kind of helping as they took my mind off Vet for a couple hours
> 
> :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:



Thanks a lot Prashant. Soon i will too get a chance to congratulate you. 

When there is nothing in our hands and we can't do anything then it's better to hv fun and divert your mind. But whatever happens... it's always the best for us.

Thus THE BEST will happen to us and all others.

You know what happened. There is spelling mistake in my name on the outcome. I have sent mail to vetassess. Let's c wats d solution.

:drum: :rockon:


----------



## kulwantgill

My acknowledgement date was my birthday date 2 may.. and that was unlucky fr me bcz m.still waiting for result :-(.:-(


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> My acknowledgement date was my birthday date 2 may.. and that was unlucky fr me bcz m.still waiting for result :-(.:-(


K, we've noticed that most outcomes arrive on Friday, so I hope it'll be your day too :fingerscrossed:

And don't forget to send the email I wrote for you tomorrow, if you have not heard back from them.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Sharmaabhi said:


> Thanks a lot Prashant. Soon i will too get a chance to congratulate you.
> 
> When there is nothing in our hands and we can't do anything then it's better to hv fun and divert your mind. But whatever happens... it's always the best for us.
> 
> Thus THE BEST will happen to us and all others.
> 
> You know what happened. There is spelling mistake in my name on the outcome. I have sent mail to vetassess. Let's c wats d solution.
> 
> :drum: :rockon:


Oh boy! Hope that is fixed quickly!


----------



## sylvia_australia

kulwantgill said:


> My acknowledgement date was my birthday date 2 may.. and that was unlucky fr me bcz m.still waiting for result :-(.:-(


What is your occupation code and name.


----------



## besthar

vinit said:


> Hi Besthar,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am going through an agent coz I have age constraint (am 31 now!) and do not want to mess with the paper work! I have not appeared for IELTS as of now, will appear in October. Points are 60 if sponsored by state. How about your points and progress of your file?
> 
> Cheers!


Vinit ... I've applied with 60 points as well and submitted my EoI and SS last week... Expecting results of my IELTS retake today/tomm ... after which I may or may not edit my EoI with a better score. . . :fingerscrossed:

Good luck with your application.


----------



## sumdur

kulwantgill said:


> My acknowledgement date was my birthday date 2 may.. and that was unlucky fr me bcz m.still waiting for result :-(.:-(


You are now appearing in timeline, have you entered it in different name?


----------



## kulwantgill

Thanx laurinoz...and all senior membrs for your support.. .. cheersss..  got positive assessment


----------



## peanut48

laurinoz said:


> :horn::horn::horn:
> 
> Oye oye, Ladies and Gentlemen.
> 
> Following on Peanut48's suggestion, I am very pleased to announce the creation of a new column.
> Which we shall baptised: "The Countdown"... or "The devil countdwon", or "I can't sleep at night countdown", or whatever you want to call it really
> 
> In green are the guys getting close to their target (10 to 11 weeks)
> In burgandy, the guys that are in target or past it.
> 
> Please forward your positive feedbacks to me. Any complaint will be handled by Peanut arty:arty:


Thanks Laurinoz...it looks great...I've had a busy last few days, haven't been able to spend time here...in a way its good coz I've got a long way ahead....


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

kulwantgill said:


> Thanx laurinoz...and all senior membrs for your support.. .. cheersss..  got positive assessment


Congratulations Kulwant! This is a good news! Very good news!


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## kulwantgill

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Congratulations Kulwant! This is a good news! Very good news!
> 
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Thanx dear..after 17 weeks ...finally i got it  no enquiery...


----------



## sumdur

kulwantgill said:


> Thanx dear..after 17 weeks ...finally i got it  no enquiery...


Dear Kulwant Gill,

Congrats, atlast you got it.

Happy to hear that. Did you enquired with them inbetween. How did they respond.
I am not able to see your timeline entry. Please update your timeline.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## kulwantgill

sumdur said:


> Dear Kulwant Gill,
> 
> Congrats, atlast you got it.
> 
> Happy to hear that. Did you enquired with them inbetween. How did they respond.
> I am not able to see your timeline entry. Please update your timeline.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Yes i contacted twice..and my agenct once.. firstly on 19 august.. and they told me within 2 week..then i called them after 2 weeks..on 2nd september..they simply told me ur case is in progress.. and after that my agent sent a mail to vetassess last thursday..and i got response yesterday about mail..and after 2 hour..my agent got mail.about completed assessment..


----------



## laurinoz

kulwantgill said:


> Thanx laurinoz...and all senior membrs for your support.. .. cheersss..  got positive assessment


My oh my !!!!!!!!
Probably one of the best news of the week !!!
This makes me so happy buddy, as if it was me receiving the result lol

We will finally see happy smileys on your posts, congratulations arty:arty:

:drum::drum::drum::drum:

PS: can you update the spreadsheet? If not, I can do it for you, let me know
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


----------



## peanut48

kulwantgill said:


> Yes i contacted twice..and my agenct once.. firstly on 19 august.. and they told me within 2 week..then i called them after 2 weeks..on 2nd september..they simply told me ur case is in progress.. and after that my agent sent a mail to vetassess last thursday..and i got response yesterday about mail..and after 2 hour..my agent got mail.about completed assessment..


Congratulations Kulwant!! arty:arty: Best of luck for your remaining journey!


----------



## Sapna

peanut48 said:


> Congratulations Kulwant!! arty:arty: Best of luck for your remaining journey!


Congratulations.....very happy to hear finally you got the result.


----------



## kulwantgill

Sapna said:


> Congratulations.....very happy to hear finally you got the result.


Thank you


----------



## sumdur

kulwantgill said:


> Yes i contacted twice..and my agenct once.. firstly on 19 august.. and they told me within 2 week..then i called them after 2 weeks..on 2nd september..they simply told me ur case is in progress.. and after that my agent sent a mail to vetassess last thursday..and i got response yesterday about mail..and after 2 hour..my agent got mail.about completed assessment..


Thanks Kulwant,

I like this forum because when one of us get some success, it feel so good. Normally there is a competition between the peers. 
But in this forum its pure team work. Who so ever kick a goal, all get cheered ….:bounce:

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sumdur

kulwantgill said:


> Yes i contacted twice..and my agenct once.. firstly on 19 august.. and they told me within 2 week..then i called them after 2 weeks..on 2nd september..they simply told me ur case is in progress.. and after that my agent sent a mail to vetassess last thursday..and i got response yesterday about mail..and after 2 hour..my agent got mail.about completed assessment..


Thanks Kulwant,

I like this forum because when one of us get some success, everyone gets happy.
Normally there is a competition between the peers. But in this forum its pure team work. Who so ever kick a goal, all get cheered ….:bounce:

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## mora123

Hello Friends,

I need an information, i am having 5yrs experience as "Construction Project Manager" and my occupation code is 133111. In which states is my occupation has demand for civil engineer. please help me out.

Thanks for any early replies


----------



## sandysworld

Congrats kulwant !!!!!!


----------



## laurinoz

mora123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need an information, i am having 5yrs experience as "Construction Project Manager" and my occupation code is 133111. In which states is my occupation has demand for civil engineer. please help me out.
> 
> Thanks for any early replies


Hello Mora123,

You have to check against each State's Occupation Code lists.

Below is the link to the thread you should read before starting your process, to help you in your research. You will find all the States' websites links as well.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ead-helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi friends,

I have a query for ACT SS. I have already pasted in ACT SS forum, but still pasting it here...

Kindly correct and help me for the below mentioned doubts...

1. I have searched and come to conclusion that Cost of living (Per Month) comes to appx. 2900$.

Is it good or do I need any changes?

2. Really confused about financial declaration.

(a) How much to show in Cash / Bank savings??

Someone have showed 7 lacs (Devang) others have 20 Lacs... ?????

(b) Will FDs be counted in Cash / savings or in Investments ???

(c) Till when we have to maintain the finance in our accounts: Till SS approval or DIAC approval??

(d) Can we use the amount from these declared funds to deposit fees for DIAC after SS approval??

Please guide...


----------



## laurinoz

Hey buddy,

I don't know about ACT conditions.
But I know that you don't need to proove your funds, you just put the amount on your aplication.
Also, the reason they check if you have this money is for DIAC to be sure you can survive for at least 3 months while searching for a job.
Therefore, you need to have those funds available after having paid all your visa fees.
Does that make sense?

I am sure ACT must have indicated somewhere their requirement about that.
WA asks 20 000 $AUD


----------



## ferdew

i need an advice from u guyz .....is it better to give a call to vetassess or drop an email to find out about the delay in assessment? My one should come in 10 weeks as per my enquiry few weeks back bcoz it is a post 485 assessment


----------



## laurinoz

ferdew said:


> i need an advice from u guyz .....is it better to give a call to vetassess or drop an email to find out about the delay in assessment? My one should come in 10 weeks as per my enquiry few weeks back bcoz it is a post 485 assessment


You could do either. If you feel comfortable enough, you can ring them, you'll have more chance to get an immediate answer.


----------



## toadsurfer

Probably vetassess for a 'points advice letter' but maybe just give them a call to double check as yours is a vocational qualification. I had my unrelated degree assessed by vetassess but my degree was in English Literature so there is obviously no alternative specialised assessing body for that.


----------



## prabodhk

Hey! My status is completed ....just got the mail. Now worried how I get to know the outcome. Please suggest friends!


----------



## sumdur

prabodhk said:


> Hey! My status is completed ....just got the mail. Now worried how I get to know the outcome. Please suggest friends!


Congrats Prabodh:whoo:

It was really a long wait for you. 

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## prabodhk

sumdur said:


> Congrats Prabodh:whoo:
> 
> It was really a long wait for you.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hey sumdur,

Thanks. It is gr8 to hear fro u. Mate can u pls let me know -can I ask them to send me the fax copy?...how soon they can send?..they have said that the outcome is sent through mail service...but dont know when will that reach to me?


----------



## Surfer127

Guys... Good News... IELTS : 10 points for me...


----------



## Surfer127

prabodhk said:


> Hey! My status is completed ....just got the mail. Now worried how I get to know the outcome. Please suggest friends!


Congrats !!! Ask them to Fax or check online status tomorrow, it will mention outcome.

Cheerio


----------



## Surfer127

chdboy said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am a newbie here and like many others, seek your advise on my case.
> 
> I am a Graduate Mechanical Engineer from India and having 11 years of ICT experience with an Indian IT company. I got my ACS skills assessment done for "261112-System Analyst" and they have awarded me skills experience of all 11 years. However, the ACS skill assessment letter does not mention anything about my degree in Mechanical Engineering ( seems obivious as the degree is not in the ICT field). This means, while filing EOI, I can not claim points for my qualifications. I wrote to ACS team and they replied back as follows:
> 
> _Hi XXXX,
> 
> The ACS will only assess ICT qualifications. You will have to seek out the relevant assessing authority to assess your qualification._
> 
> Now my queries:
> 
> 1. Has anyone else encountered the similar situation in the past and how was the assessment of the qualifications made?
> 
> 2. What should be the assessing authority for evaluating just the degree ( as skills experience is already done by ACS). Will it be VETASSESS or ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA?
> 
> Kindly help me. Thank you !


Hi There,, There are lot of members in the forum who has faced this issue.. So do not worry. 

You need to get it assessed from VETASSESS & They will be able to assess you Mechanical Engg. & Then you can claim point.

You can opt for only qualification assessment.


----------



## sumdur

prabodhk said:


> Hey sumdur,
> 
> Thanks. It is gr8 to hear fro u. Mate can u pls let me know -can I ask them to send me the fax copy?...how soon they can send?..they have said that the outcome is sent through mail service...but dont know when will that reach to me?


Dear Prabodh,

As far as I know, you must have received a mail confirming that your process is completed. You can send a mail to that mail ID informing your fax no. Then they will fax your outcome on that no. Alternately you can call them and inform your fax no.

This is what I read in one of the past communication. Its better that somebody who has gone through this should reply to your query.

Just wait, some experienced mate will respond.

Dont forget to update your timeline for benefits of others.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


Guys wake up, 

One more among us is sucessful

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## snarayan

Call them, they will fax u immediately.


----------



## prabodhk

Surfer127 said:


> Congrats !!! Ask them to Fax or check online status tomorrow, it will mention outcome.
> 
> Cheerio


Ohh..is it..I will call them and ask to send it. But I see sombody said the outcome can be seen tomorrow on the online page.


----------



## Surfer127

Yes online outcome status will be updated in a day or two


----------



## snarayan

Your outcome will reflect online tomorrow


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Update: Vet is finding it difficult to process my current job profile because of lack of a profile description. I am not in a position to get it from my current employer on a company letter head! 

I was able to validate the latest in my role with a current JD, however the first 18 months starting Oct-11... 

I should have enough valid experience for a positive assessment even if Vet is not ready to consider my self-declaration, however for the benefit of others, *please do keep copies of your profile description handy even if you do not have a detailed roles and responsibilities letter from your companies! *


----------



## nectar_s

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Update: Vet is finding it difficult to process my current job profile because of lack of a profile description. I am not in a position to get it from my current employer on a company letter head!
> 
> I was able to validate the latest in my role with a current JD, however the first 18 months starting Oct-11...
> 
> I should have enough valid experience for a positive assessment even if Vet is not ready to consider my self-declaration, however for the benefit of others, *please do keep copies of your profile description handy even if you do not have a detailed roles and responsibilities letter from your companies! *


I believe not necessary be on the letter head, i have submitted my reassessment highlighting roles and responsibilities in a stamped notorised document signed by manager. i got my assessment positive. first time, i gave self- declaration which was not accepted.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Surfer127 said:


> Guys... Good News... IELTS : 10 points for me...


Awesome


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

nectar_s said:


> I believe not necessary be on the letter head, i have submitted my reassessment highlighting roles and responsibilities in a stamped notorised document signed by manager. i got my assessment positive. first time, i gave self- declaration which was not accepted.



Signed by manager is as good as the company letter head... He is validating your experience formally as a representative of the organization... I cannot go and get that done in my current company...


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> Guys... Good News... IELTS : 10 points for me...


Congrats again buddy ... I stay the same....


----------



## sumdur

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Signed by manager is as good as the company letter head... He is validating your experience formally as a representative of the organization... I cannot go and get that done in my current company...


As per your last info, your employer was contacted on 2nd Sept, what confirmation VET asked and what the employer gave?

Do you have any friend who can sign on such declaration?

In my case, I submitted the declaration from one of the manager on stamp paper with notary. I am still awaiting the outcome.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Sapna

Hey guys my ielts results came out today and I got
Overall Band**	7.0
**Listening*	8.0
**Reading*	6.0
**Writing*	7.5
**Speaking*	7.0

Now I am worried about my points should I give it again or wait for Vetassess result....I am expecting 5 yrs +ve then I get 55 points.....30 for age... 15 for degree....and 10 for experience.... I am confused... help me... need to decide whether to give ielts again... reevaluation is out of question as they will take 8 weeks....


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Guys... Good News... IELTS : 10 points for me...


Congratulations!
You did it, a big well done


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

sumdur said:


> As per your last info, your employer was contacted on 2nd Sept, what confirmation VET asked and what the employer gave?
> 
> Do you have any friend who can sign on such declaration?
> 
> In my case, I submitted the declaration from one of the manager on stamp paper with notary. I am still awaiting the outcome.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Vet asked about details of my profile, and had a few specific questions based on the job code.. This was sent to my ex-manager who gave details of what I was doing while in that organization and how it matched to the Job Code...

Not sure if friend's or a colleague declaration helps! I can try that however my agent has not recommended that yet! We should be ok with a few months off the list and hoping that it works out that way!... The next few days would tell...


----------



## sumdur

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Vet asked about details of my profile, and had a few specific questions based on the job code.. This was sent to my ex-manager who gave details of what I was doing while in that organization and how it matched to the Job Code...
> 
> Not sure if friend's or a colleague declaration helps! I can try that however my agent has not recommended that yet! We should be ok with a few months off the list and hoping that it works out that way!... The next few days would tell...



That's good, Best of Luck!

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Jullz

Sapna said:


> Hey guys my ielts results came out today and I got
> Overall Band**	7.0
> **Listening*	8.0
> **Reading*	6.0
> **Writing*	7.5
> **Speaking*	7.0
> 
> Now I am worried about my points should I give it again or wait for Vetassess result....I am expecting 5 yrs +ve then I get 55 points.....30 for age... 15 for degree....and 10 for experience.... I am confused... help me... need to decide whether to give ielts again... reevaluation is out of question as they will take 8 weeks....


I would say...go for it! With 5 points for SS you have 60. You qualify! And after SS approval, the invite for visa is issued automatically.
About IELTS reevaluation for reading...I think it's a waste of time as reading and listening are fixed answers!


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

sumdur said:


> That's good, Best of Luck!
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Thanks!


----------



## prabodhk

snarayan said:


> Your outcome will reflect online tomorrow


Thanks....then how come my friend has got the status completed along with outcome as positive???...I am little tensed at the moment since it first took a hell lot of time to have the status changed to completed and now I cant wait to see my outcome as positive....I have full confidence that there will be positive outcome ...but when is the yaksha's quiz????..; (


----------



## laurinoz

prabodhk said:


> Thanks....then how come my friend has got the status completed along with outcome as positive???...I am little tensed at the moment since it first took a hell lot of time to have the status changed to completed and now I cant wait to see my outcome as positive....I have full confidence that there will be positive outcome ...but when is the yaksha's quiz????..; (


I'll pray for you buddy.
I fully imagine how you can feel right now. You could also give them a call tomorrow, as suggested, so you'll know in a matter of minutes.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## prabodhk

laurinoz said:


> I'll pray for you buddy.
> I fully imagine how you can feel right now. You could also give them a call tomorrow, as suggested, so you'll know in a matter of minutes.
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks a ton mate...it is certainely a boosting knock from u...fingers crossed...just curious to know ...they have mentioned in the mail that do not call or mail to know thr outcome still shd I call???..my consultant said do nt call ..send a request mail to ask for a fax copy!!!..but many of our buddies here quoted it will show the outcome in 24 hrs ..say tomorow.??


----------



## laurinoz

prabodhk said:


> Thanks a ton mate...it is certainely a boosting knock from u...fingers crossed...just curious to know ...they have mentioned in the mail that do not call or mail to know thr outcome still shd I call???..my consultant said do nt call ..send a request mail to ask for a fax copy!!!..but many of our buddies here quoted it will show the outcome in 24 hrs ..say tomorow.??


Nothing matters more than seeing my fellow applicants succeed.
Most people call, and they get their results faxed, so you can do it. Your agent is right, you can also email them. It works either way.
If tomorrow you do not see the outcome on your page, contact them


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Hi all, Got ielts results 
Listening 9.0
Reading 7.0
Speaking 6.5
Writing 6.5

0.5 short in both writing and speaking. Can I go for revaluation? Suggest me plz. Will revaluation helps to score 0.5 in both sections.


----------



## Sapna

Reevaluation result takes 8 weeks


----------



## kulwantgill

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi all, Got ielts results
> Listening 9.0
> Reading 7.0
> Speaking 6.5
> Writing 6.5
> 
> 0.5 short in both writing and speaking. Can I go for revaluation? Suggest me plz. Will revaluation helps to score 0.5 in both sections.


No dear..thats not good idea.. my wife got 3 times 6.5 in spk..and i tried 2 time revaluation..but result was same..it is.. wasting of money.. her score was list, 9, read 8, writ 7 and spk 6.5


----------



## Sapna

Hey can anyone explain how to claim spouse points....I mean what all I have show....and does that needs to be verified.....


----------



## Surfer127

Sapna said:


> Hey can anyone explain how to claim spouse points....I mean what all I have show....and does that needs to be verified.....


You need to get your spouse's employment too.. if he is assessed positive & clear IELTS with 6.0 in each - you can claim 5 points.


----------



## raoshri

Will Vetassess send a scanned copy of the assessment letter?


----------



## nectar_s

raoshri said:


> Will Vetassess send a scanned copy of the assessment letter?


you can receive through fax only.


----------



## sabithasivaguru

kulwantgill said:


> No dear..thats not good idea.. my wife got 3 times 6.5 in spk..and i tried 2 time revaluation..but result was same..it is.. wasting of money.. her score was list, 9, read 8, writ 7 and spk 6.5


Thanks for your guidance...


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi ALL.....

I am in my 11th. week...dont know how long more its going to take..

Congo to all who got their +ve result.


----------



## laurinoz

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi ALL.....
> 
> I am in my 11th. week...dont know how long more its going to take..
> 
> Congo to all who got their +ve result.


You are getting so close Amit, you might be feeling slightly tensed right now.
Let's hope it'll take 12 weeks for you.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kulwantgill

anyone , who is not using agent and applying himself..plz inbox me...


----------



## prabodhk

Surfer127 said:


> Yes online outcome status will be updated in a day or two


Yes ...yesss yesssssss it is....positive...I am too happy ..a long wait conmes to an end. Thank u all foe their support and guidance.


----------



## kulwantgill

prabodhk said:


> Yes ...yesss yesssssss it is....positive...I am too happy ..a long wait conmes to an end. Thank u all foe their support and guidance.


Congrats  cheersssss


----------



## prabodhk

kulwantgill said:


> Congrats  cheersssss


Thanks


----------



## besthar

prabodhk said:


> Yes ...yesss yesssssss it is....positive...I am too happy ..a long wait conmes to an end. Thank u all foe their support and guidance.


Congrats mate and good luck with your further process.


----------



## prabodhk

besthar said:


> Congrats mate and good luck with your further process.


Thanks


----------



## Sapna

prabodhk said:


> Yes ...yesss yesssssss it is....positive...I am too happy ..a long wait conmes to an end. Thank u all foe their support and guidance.


Congrats


----------



## sumdur

prabodhk said:


> Thanks....then how come my friend has got the status completed along with outcome as positive???...I am little tensed at the moment since it first took a hell lot of time to have the status changed to completed and now I cant wait to see my outcome as positive....I have full confidence that there will be positive outcome ...but when is the yaksha's quiz????..; (



Did you contacted VET yesterday. Awaiting for your outcome results. We are equally anxious.

“Patience is power. Patience is not an absence of action; rather it is "timing"
it waits on the right time to act, for the right principles and in the right way.” 
― Fulton J. Sheen


----------



## prabodhk

sumdur said:


> Did you contacted VET yesterday. Awaiting for your outcome results. We are equally anxious.
> 
> &#147;Patience is power. Patience is not an absence of action; rather it is "timing"
> it waits on the right time to act, for the right principles and in the right way.&#148;
> ― Fulton J. Sheen


No...the status has the outcome as +ve now...I am so happy....still shd I ask for the fax copy?


----------



## besthar

Sapna said:


> Hey guys my ielts results came out today and I got
> Overall Band**	7.0
> **Listening*	8.0
> **Reading*	6.0
> **Writing*	7.5
> **Speaking*	7.0
> 
> Now I am worried about my points should I give it again or wait for Vetassess result....I am expecting 5 yrs +ve then I get 55 points.....30 for age... 15 for degree....and 10 for experience.... I am confused... help me... need to decide whether to give ielts again... reevaluation is out of question as they will take 8 weeks....


Hi Sapna, 

Hard luck ... Pretty much a similar score for me ... Missed out on reading for the 2nd time ... If you have sufficient time for your Vet outcome ... Id suggest give it another shot ... 

I have decided to update my EoI with the current employment as well, this spans ~ 9 months ... So I now carry over 9.4 years of related experience. 

In my case am banking on my strong reference letters and complete set of employment letters to prove my case with the CO. . .


----------



## laurinoz

prabodhk said:


> Yes ...yesss yesssssss it is....positive...I am too happy ..a long wait conmes to an end. Thank u all foe their support and guidance.


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Congratulations mate, you did it!
Enjoy the nice feeling. Call them and ask to get the copy faxed

:drum: :drum:


----------



## prabodhk

*Thanks*



Sapna said:


> Congrats



I will update my signature now.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

prabodhk said:


> No...the status has the outcome as +ve now...I am so happy....still shd I ask for the fax copy?


Hi,
Many many congratulations. Get your fax if you want to apply for SS as fax copy can be used for the same and hard copy will take some time to reach you.


----------



## cool_nax

Hi All,

I applied for assessment on 16th August 2013 and my application stage is as below.

Application Submitted - 13/08/13
Application Received and ack by VETASSESS - 16/08/13
Requested for Urgent processing - 10/09/13
Inprogress - 11/09/13
Completed - 12/09/13
Outcome - Waiting :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Anyone please suggest this much quick processing is quite normal ? or I need to expect a negative outcome??


----------



## laurinoz

cool_nax said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for assessment on 16th August 2013 and my application stage is as below.
> 
> Application Submitted - 13/08/13
> Application Received and ack by VETASSESS - 16/08/13
> Requested for Urgent processing - 10/09/13
> Inprogress - 11/09/13
> Completed - 12/09/13
> Outcome - Waiting :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Anyone please suggest this much quick processing is quite normal ? or I need to expect a negative outcome??


Yes, they can be very quick after sending an urgency request form, so don't worry.
Keep us posted tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cool_nax

laurinoz said:


> Yes, they can be very quick after sending an urgency request form, so don't worry.
> Keep us posted tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


Thanks.. So will they update the result copy online or has to wait for the result through post?.


----------



## laurinoz

cool_nax said:


> Thanks.. So will they update the result copy online or has to wait for the result through post?.


You will see the outcome online tomorrow.
However, you'll need to wait for the fax or letter to see how Vetassess has assessed you in regards to qualifications and experience.


----------



## kingjkraal

Got the IELTS results today.

Thank god, i can claim 20 points.

Listening: 8.5
Reading: 9.0
Writing: 8.0
Speaking: 8.0
==========
Overall: 8.5


Good luck to all the friends getting result for the 29th August Exam.


----------



## laurinoz

kingjkraal said:


> Got the IELTS results today.
> 
> Thank god, i can claim 20 points.
> 
> Listening: 8.5
> Reading: 9.0
> Writing: 8.0
> Speaking: 8.0
> ==========
> Overall: 8.5
> 
> 
> Good luck to all the friends getting result for the 29th August Exam.


King this is amazing! Wow, congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## kingjkraal

laurinoz said:


> King this is amazing! Wow, congrats :clap2::clap2:


Thanks Laurinoz, i know you told me to wait till the result was out, but i doubted myself and paid for the 21 september exam also 

Should have listened to you.


----------



## laurinoz

kingjkraal said:


> Thanks Laurinoz, i know you told me to wait till the result was out, but i doubted myself and paid for the 21 september exam also
> 
> Should have listened to you.


Mate, next time you find yourself with money to waste, can you please write a cheque with my name on it, instead of giving it to some institutions? Very much appreciate


----------



## Sapna

kingjkraal said:


> Thanks Laurinoz, i know you told me to wait till the result was out, but i doubted myself and paid for the 21 september exam also
> 
> Should have listened to you.


You can ask for refund...please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## kingjkraal

I think for the refund you have to request atleast 3 weeks before the exam date.

But my next exam is on 21 Sep, so they wont give anything back.

There is not much i can do about it except that just be happy that i got through in the first attempt itself.


----------



## snarayan

Hi kings kraal,

Where are u with vetassess. Looks like you have reached the 12 week mark.


----------



## kingjkraal

Hi Snarayan,

have asked my agent to follow up with the same.
Paid for the PTA aswell about 1 week ago.
So will wait for the agents reply till this Monday.

By the way, i got an agent to assist with the assessment only.
Rest will do myself.


----------



## prabodhk

kingjkraal said:


> Hi Snarayan,
> 
> have asked my agent to follow up with the same.
> Paid for the PTA aswell about 1 week ago.
> So will wait for the agents reply till this Monday.
> 
> By the way, i got an agent to assist with the assessment only.
> Rest will do myself.


..what is PTA by the way... because this is not told me by my agent..but the agent had done one point test of their own where I got 60 .provided I get 7 overall in ielts. I am in for 190 gsm pls guide


----------



## kingjkraal

PTA (Points Test Advise) is an extra service which you can avail of from Vetasses.
Under this, Vetasses will give you a letter stating how many years of work experience you can claim points for in the EOI along with an assessment of your educational qualifications in comparison to that of Australian education.

This is nothing but a opinion expressed by Vetasses which will help you decide how many points you can claim towards your work experience and education when submitting the EOI.


----------



## vinit

kingjkraal said:


> PTA (Points Test Advise) is an extra service which you can avail of from Vetasses.
> Under this, Vetasses will give you a letter stating how many years of work experience you can claim points for in the EOI along with an assessment of your educational qualifications in comparison to that of Australian education.
> 
> This is nothing but a opinion expressed by Vetasses which will help you decide how many points you can claim towards your work experience and education when submitting the EOI.



Hi kingjkraal,

Does VETassess charge anything extra for PTA?


Cheers


----------



## laurinoz

vinit said:


> Hi kingjkraal,
> 
> Does VETassess charge anything extra for PTA?
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hello Vinit,

There is a charge for PTA. To find out more about the fees, have a look at the the below link:

Fees and payment (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi All,

I have applied for vet assessment and i am in my 11th week.

I have one query- If i want to apply for PTA, do i need to pay only fee or again i have to submit filled form and other certified copy of my education and experience certificate?

Also how long it will take if i will apply now?

Please reply if any one have similar experience? 

Amit


----------



## laurinoz

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for vet assessment and i am in my 11th week.
> 
> I have one query- If i want to apply for PTA, do i need to pay only fee or again i have to submit filled form and other certified copy of my education and experience certificate?
> 
> Also how long it will take if i will apply now?
> 
> Please reply if any one have similar experience?
> 
> Amit


Hi Amit,

It is an easy process. As per Vetassess:

_Applicants with a Skills Assessment in progress with VETASSESS
__Applicants who have a pending Skills Assessment (including a post-485 Skills Assessment) with VETASSESS may now require an advice from VETASSESS to give to DIAC for Points Test purposes for the same nominated occupation. These applicants can apply to VETASSESS for the optional advisory letter by completing the SRG35 Application for VETASSESS Advisory Letter for Points Test Purposes (VETASSESS occupations)_

Here is the link to access the form (the fees are identified on page 24):
Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## umeshinaz

*"pta"*



laurinoz said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> It is an easy process. As per Vetassess:
> 
> _Applicants with a Skills Assessment in progress with VETASSESS
> __Applicants who have a pending Skills Assessment (including a post-485 Skills Assessment) with VETASSESS may now require an advice from VETASSESS to give to DIAC for Points Test purposes for the same nominated occupation. These applicants can apply to VETASSESS for the optional advisory letter by completing the SRG35 Application for VETASSESS Advisory Letter for Points Test Purposes (VETASSESS occupations)_
> 
> Here is the link to access the form (the fees are identified on page 24):
> Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS



Hi All,

My two cents on PTA.

PTA is usually taken in cases when you want to asses and claim points for your work experience which is spread over more than 5 years.

For eg. I have been working for the last 8 years but I had a study break in 2008 for 1.5 years. In such scenario when I go to Vet they will assess only my last 5 years by default as per the process, but if I want to claim points for my work-ex before my STUDY break then I must have to do PTA.

Hope this helps.

There is additional fee for PTA. Our friends have already provided the link for fees.

FYI - I have taken PTA. My status changed to COMPLETED today. Have asked for a fax copy...hope I get it today.:fingerscrossed:

Cheers Mate.


----------



## kingjkraal

Well, I applied for he PTA for getting my education assessed. Want to know for sure how many points I can claim. 
I have done bachelor of commerce from Mumbai university. 
Anyone know how many points I can claim for the same ?


----------



## peanut48

Hi SteZ and cool_nax, from the sheet I see that both of you had your assessment in less than 4 weeks. I'm guessing you submitted an urgency request. Could you please share what was the reason given for the urgency request?

TIA


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

I am sick of waiting.... hoping that I hear something today about my assessment!


----------



## snarayan

kingjkraal said:


> Well, I applied for he PTA for getting my education assessed. Want to know for sure how many points I can claim.
> I have done bachelor of commerce from Mumbai university.
> Anyone know how many points I can claim for the same ?


15 points. By the way, PTA does not state anything about your education. I had a look at a PTA of one of my friends. It only talks about your employment. If you have applied separately for it, then the qualification assessment will be included.

Any proper bachelor degree of science, commerce and arts from india get 15 points. This was told by my agent


----------



## laurinoz

*Completed*



umeshinaz said:


> My status changed to COMPLETED today. Have asked for a fax copy...hope I get it today.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers Mate.


Fingers crossed Umeshinaz, we've been waiting a long time to know your outcome
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rahulsh

Jullz said:


> Dear Ejpaul,
> The work experience is calculated including all gaps that you had form July 2008 till present. When you complete the EOI with all periods of employment and gaps it calculate automatically how many points you will be able to claim.
> If you had 2-3 months gap, you should not be able to claim 10 points for experience. My advice is to wait until October.
> Hope it helps!
> Good luck!


Hi, in connection with the gap between two professions, i have been working in a bank in India with more than 10 years experience, i quit that bank and wanted to start my own training company, since i did not have regular income, (gap is 3 years) i decided to join another bank as a Training manager and have been working since 3 years.
my profession is listed in (223311 Training and Development Professional)
1) my first bank reveling latter is dose not mention training profile.
2) my current job(3 years) is matching with 223311 requirements.
3) i am 43 years old.
4) my degree is not on banking ( academic Law)

can you please guide me on the process?
thanks


----------



## harsheys

Hello laurinoz,

Our results will be out in 2.5 weeks hopefully!! 

Guys, need some advise about my job code 225113- marketing specialist. I think sumdur in this thread also shares this job code.

I'm quite in the dark because the code is closed or off-listed on State Occupation Lists. Now, this means I just have to do the waiting game? for a state list to come out with this code?

Also, I read some where that the code has to be open in at least one of the state lists before applying an EOI as we need to mention the same on the EOI doc? Peers who have already done the EOI, kindly help.

Any other means? We do know there are a lot of opportunities for Online Marketing in Queensland, NSW and Victoria.. but getting through without the code being in demand will definitely not be possible   

I have read that if the role is closed on ACT, we can submit for verification and check by chance if the outcome might help- any peers here who have done this?

I'm just slightly in the dark and confused about what next!  My agent says "waiting is all I got to do!" 

There's gotta be some way out.. right?  Following some more threads dedicated to h=this code, but there hasn't been much activity there, please help if you might know off any information. 

TIA


----------



## cool_nax

laurinoz said:


> You will see the outcome online tomorrow.
> However, you'll need to wait for the fax or letter to see how Vetassess has assessed you in regards to qualifications and experience.


With God's grace got the outcome as positive and complete assessment process finished in 3 weeks:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Reference number : *********
Applicant's name : *********
Application type :Skills Assessment
Assessment type :Qualifications and Employment
Occupation :254211 Nurse Educator
Lodged date :13/08/2013
Status :Completed
Outcome ositive


----------



## laurinoz

cool_nax said:


> With God's grace got the outcome as positive and complete assessment process finished in 3 weeks:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Reference number : *********
> Applicant's name : *********
> Application type :Skills Assessment
> Assessment type :Qualifications and Employment
> Occupation :254211 Nurse Educator
> Lodged date :13/08/2013
> Status :Completed
> Outcome ositive


Well done to you buddy eace:


----------



## laurinoz

*ACT - Closed Occupation*



harsheys said:


> Hello laurinoz,
> 
> Our results will be out in 2.5 weeks hopefully!!
> 
> Guys, need some advise about my job code 225113- marketing specialist. I think sumdur in this thread also shares this job code.
> 
> I'm quite in the dark because the code is closed or off-listed on State Occupation Lists. Now, this means I just have to do the waiting game? for a state list to come out with this code?
> 
> Also, I read some where that the code has to be open in at least one of the state lists before applying an EOI as we need to mention the same on the EOI doc? Peers who have already done the EOI, kindly help.
> 
> Any other means? We do know there are a lot of opportunities for Online Marketing in Queensland, NSW and Victoria.. but getting through without the code being in demand will definitely not be possible
> 
> I have read that if the role is closed on ACT, we can submit for verification and check by chance if the outcome might help- any peers here who have done this?
> 
> I'm just slightly in the dark and confused about what next!  My agent says "waiting is all I got to do!"
> 
> There's gotta be some way out.. right?  Following some more threads dedicated to h=this code, but there hasn't been much activity there, please help if you might know off any information.
> 
> TIA


Hi Harsheys,

We are indeed getting there!

You definitely need to have your occupation available on at least one of the State's lists to go for a State Sponsorship. Your agent is correct. No need to start an EOI if you cannot be sponsored by a State.

However, I also read the conditions for ACT, and if your occupation is listed as "closed", you still can apply from abroad if you have a genuine job offer

*Quote*
_Applicants working in Canberra are eligible to apply. Overseas applicants with an ACT job offer or close family member living in Canberra may be eligible to apply. Occupations must be verified before the application for nomination is lodged._

I really invite you to dig deeper and see if this option can work out for you


----------



## peanut48

cool_nax said:


> With God's grace got the outcome as positive and complete assessment process finished in 3 weeks:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Reference number : *********
> Applicant's name : *********
> Application type :Skills Assessment
> Assessment type :Qualifications and Employment
> Occupation :254211 Nurse Educator
> Lodged date :13/08/2013
> Status :Completed
> Outcome ositive


Congratulations cool_nax!! Was it processed without any urgency request?


----------



## cool_nax

peanut48 said:


> Congratulations cool_nax!! Was it processed without any urgency request?


Thanks.. Yes it processed with urgency request.. Send the urgent request via email on 11/09 and case finalized on 12/09


----------



## peanut48

cool_nax said:


> Thanks.. Yes it processed with urgency request.. Send the urgent request via email on 11/09 and case finalized on 12/09


That's great, can you share what reason you gave in your urgency request? TIA


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

cool_nax said:


> With God's grace got the outcome as positive and complete assessment process finished in 3 weeks:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Reference number : *********
> Applicant's name : *********
> Application type :Skills Assessment
> Assessment type :Qualifications and Employment
> Occupation :254211 Nurse Educator
> Lodged date :13/08/2013
> Status :Completed
> Outcome ositive


Awesomeness!!!


----------



## cool_nax

peanut48 said:


> That's great, can you share what reason you gave in your urgency request? TIA


My IELTS result was about to expire in next month so I just mentioned that and send the urgency request and it worked


----------



## peanut48

cool_nax said:


> My IELTS result was about to expire in next month so I just mentioned that and send the urgency request and it worked


Oh that's good. Thanks for letting us know, hadn't considered that as a possibility.

BTW, everyone, I asked my agent for the status and I got a screenshot of the status shown as lodged and only date created which is one week before I got the acknowledgement date.

What does that mean? They still haven't started work on my application? I assume lodged is before it becomes 'in progress' right?


----------



## laurinoz

peanut48 said:


> Oh that's good. Thanks for letting us know, hadn't considered that as a possibility.
> 
> BTW, everyone, I asked my agent for the status and I got a screenshot of the status shown as lodged and only date created which is one week before I got the acknowledgement date.
> 
> What does that mean? They still haven't started work on my application? I assume lodged is before it becomes 'in progress' right?


Peanut,

Don't worry about that. Some people never have their status changed to "in progress".
Your page will always display the lodgement date, not the ackowldgment date. All normal.
And Vetassess will only work on applications when they get closer to your due date. Your file is somewhere warm and dry for the moment, called "Drawer"


----------



## Latif1

*Marketing Specialist*

Hi All,

I have been reading through the various posts of this forum and it is very helpful for me. I have applied for Vetassess as Marketing Specialist Category. I have done MBA along with Bachelors in Computer Science with more than 4 years of work experience. i have a question regarding applying for points. My five years of work experience completes in February 2014. Hopefully after getting positive assessment from Vetassess shall I apply in Feb to claim points for five years of experience or the assessment from Vetassess will be valid.
Moreover, I was asked for extra documents on 9th September after acknowledgement date of docs on around 20th September. Is it normal for Vetassess to go with this pace with any application?


----------



## prabodhk

Hello Buddies,

i have received the fax copy of my assessment today. ( I am for 190 GSM). I want to know what can i derive from this outcome report?? they have mentioned that the SKILLS ASSESSMENT OUTCOME: Positive and based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above* meet the requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes*

Qualification 1 is recognized for the purpose of awarding points for qualification under GSM point test as comparable to educational level of an AQF Diploma. 

Qualification 2 .......comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor Degree.

Please guide.


----------



## laurinoz

prabodhk said:


> Hello Buddies,
> 
> i have received the fax copy of my assessment today. ( I am for 190 GSM). I want to know what can i derive from this outcome report?? they have mentioned that the SKILLS ASSESSMENT OUTCOME: Positive and based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above* meet the requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes*
> 
> Qualification 1 is recognized for the purpose of awarding points for qualification under GSM point test as comparable to educational level of an AQF Diploma.
> 
> Qualification 2 .......comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor Degree.
> 
> Please guide.


It means both qualifications have been assessed positively.
In regards to your application, choose the bachelor degree, as it gives you more points.
Well done!


----------



## peanut48

laurinoz said:


> Peanut,
> 
> Don't worry about that. Some people never have their status changed to "in progress".
> Your page will always display the lodgement date, not the ackowldgment date. All normal.
> And Vetassess will only work on applications when they get closer to your due date. Your file is somewhere warm and dry for the moment, called "Drawer"


Hahahaha...thanks laurinoz....I wish I could have that drawer opened & straight into the assessment officer's desk....Glad to see you are almost done with this torturous wait...

I think more than the wait, its my agent that's troubling me. I'm considering dropping my agent and want to de-authorise my agent from my application but worried it might affect processing time.

Anyone has any experience in de-authorising their agent once VETASSESS application has been lodged. Can the agent cause any trouble for me, if I do so?


----------



## prabodhk

*thanks*

And how can i calculate how much points i cd score frm this???


----------



## laurinoz

prabodhk said:


> And how can i calculate how much points i cd score frm this???


Prabodhk, have you been through the points system explanations? Booklet 6? I strongly advise you to read it, it is your migration bible!
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

You get 15 points with your Bachelor


----------



## snarayan

prabodhk said:


> Hello Buddies,
> 
> i have received the fax copy of my assessment today. ( I am for 190 GSM). I want to know what can i derive from this outcome report?? they have mentioned that the SKILLS ASSESSMENT OUTCOME: Positive and based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above* meet the requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes*
> 
> Qualification 1 is recognized for the purpose of awarding points for qualification under GSM point test as comparable to educational level of an AQF Diploma.
> 
> Qualification 2 .......comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor Degree.
> 
> Please guide.


Prabodh, if you don't mind can you reveal what are your qualifications and which one has been assessed equivalent to diploma and which one to bachelor,. This is for the benefit of others in the forum


----------



## laurinoz

Latif1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been reading through the various posts of this forum and it is very helpful for me. I have applied for Vetassess as Marketing Specialist Category. I have done MBA along with Bachelors in Computer Science with more than 4 years of work experience. i have a question regarding applying for points. My five years of work experience completes in February 2014. Hopefully after getting positive assessment from Vetassess shall I apply in Feb to claim points for five years of experience or the assessment from Vetassess will be valid.
> Moreover, I was asked for extra documents on 9th September after acknowledgement date of docs on around 20th September. Is it normal for Vetassess to go with this pace with any application?


Welcome Latif1

Thank you for following this thread!
In regards to your points, it all depends on how many you have already.

*Example 1*
- Age: 30 points
- Qualification: 15 points
- Experience: 5 points
- IELTS: 10 points
Total = 60 points. That's enough to apply for 190 or 189. Therefore, no need to wait till February.

*Example 2*
- Age: 30 points
- Qualification: 15 points
- Experience: 5 points
- IELTS: 0 points
Total = 50 points. Then you could consider waiting to reach your 5 years experience, in order to get 5 extra points, and apply for 190.

Does that make sense?

And for your query about the docs, when did you lodge your online application? Unusual to see them asking for extra docs before ackowledging first, I must admit


----------



## Rahulsh

Hi, 
I am aspiring to get an immigration PR to Australia.
My current profession is listed in (223311 Training and Development Professional)
I have a query: 
· I was working in a bank a bank as a Banking Operations Manager, from the year 1997 to 2008. I quit this bank to start my own training company. (My first bank reliving latter is does not mention training profile.)

· My new training company did not do so well and since I did not have regular income, (gap is 2 years) I decided to join another bank as a Training manager (year 2010). I have been working as a training manager since 3 years now. (2010 till date)
· My current job (3 years) is matching with 223311 requirements.
· I am 43 years old, my wife, my son & daughter are my dependents.
· My degree is not on banking (academic Law). I obtained my graduation certificate in the year 2006

· Can you please let me know if I am eligible under the 223311 Training and Development Professional and if I could apply?
· Can you please guide me on the process?

Awaiting for your reply

Thank you very much


----------



## prabodhk

*Yes sure*

My Diploma and Degree both have been assessed and considered!


----------



## prabodhk

*ok...QQQ*

Dear Mate,

Can I count both 10 for diploma and 15 for degree at one time?? if that is the case then I might not have to give IELTS again??? i have scored 6.5 overall and 7 in Speaking ..as per ACT English requirement they have mentioned that 7 overall and 7 in speaking. 

Please advise.


----------



## Latif1

laurinoz said:


> Welcome Latif1
> 
> Thank you for following this thread!
> In regards to your points, it all depends on how many you have already.
> 
> *Example 1*
> - Age: 30 points
> - Qualification: 15 points
> - Experience: 5 points
> - IELTS: 10 points
> Total = 60 points. That's enough to apply for 190 or 189. Therefore, no need to wait till February.
> 
> *Example 2*
> - Age: 30 points
> - Qualification: 15 points
> - Experience: 5 points
> - IELTS: 0 points
> Total = 50 points. Then you could consider waiting to reach your 5 years experience, in order to get 5 extra points, and apply for 190.
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> And for your query about the docs, when did you lodge your online application? Unusual to see them asking for extra docs before ackowledging first, I must admit


Sorry for my typo mistake document acknowledgement date was 20th August. I mistakenly wrote that as 20th September 

My age will be 31 in February 2014
I have got 18 years of education in total (which includes 4 years bachelors and 2 years MBA degree)


----------



## laurinoz

Rahulsh said:


> Hi,
> I am aspiring to get an immigration PR to Australia.
> My current profession is listed in (223311 Training and Development Professional)
> I have a query:
> · I was working in a bank as a Banking Operations Manager, from the year 1997 to 2008. I quit this bank to start my own training company. (My first bank relieving letter does not mention training profile.)
> 
> · My new training company did not do so well and since I did not have regular income, (gap is 2 years) I decided to join another bank as a Training manager (year 2010). I have been working as a training manager since 3 years now. (2010 till date)
> · My current job (3 years) is matching with 223311 requirements.
> · I am 43 years old, my wife, my son & daughter are my dependents.
> · My degree is not on banking (academic Law). I obtained my graduation certificate in the year 2006
> 
> · Can you please let me know if I am eligible under the 223311 Training and Development Professional and if I could apply?
> · Can you please guide me on the process?
> 
> Awaiting for your reply
> 
> Thank you very much


Hola hombre,

I am not quite sure, so I'd suggest you wait for Snarayan or other Senior to give their insight.

It seems to me that you don't have enough employment years in relevant field to compensate your non-relevant bachelor degree. Your occupation requires at least 5 years if your qualif is non-relevant.
And in the situation it works, you'll still need to get more points (IELTS 8 in each band, dependent's occupation assessment, etc)

Wait for others to give their opinion


----------



## laurinoz

peanut48 said:


> Hahahaha...thanks laurinoz....I wish I could have that drawer opened & straight into the assessment officer's desk....Glad to see you are almost done with this torturous wait...
> 
> I think more than the wait, its my agent that's troubling me. I'm considering dropping my agent and want to de-authorise my agent from my application but worried it might affect processing time.
> 
> Anyone has any experience in de-authorising their agent once VETASSESS application has been lodged. Can the agent cause any trouble for me, if I do so?


I have read in another thread that someone has thanked his agent after Skill Assessment. So you can too!


----------



## laurinoz

Latif1 said:


> Sorry for my typo mistake document acknowledgement date was 20th August. I mistakenly wrote that as 20th September
> 
> My age will be 31 in February 2014
> I have got 18 years of education in total (which includes 4 years bachelors and 2 years MBA degree)


Yeah, didn't even realised we were only 13th September!:crazy:

Anyway, you're good to go, don't need to wait for February.


----------



## snarayan

Rahulsh said:


> Hi,
> I am aspiring to get an immigration PR to Australia.
> My current profession is listed in (223311 Training and Development Professional)
> I have a query:
> · I was working in a bank a bank as a Banking Operations Manager, from the year 1997 to 2008. I quit this bank to start my own training company. (My first bank reliving latter is does not mention training profile.)
> 
> · My new training company did not do so well and since I did not have regular income, (gap is 2 years) I decided to join another bank as a Training manager (year 2010). I have been working as a training manager since 3 years now. (2010 till date)
> · My current job (3 years) is matching with 223311 requirements.
> · I am 43 years old, my wife, my son & daughter are my dependents.
> · My degree is not on banking (academic Law). I obtained my graduation certificate in the year 2006
> 
> · Can you please let me know if I am eligible under the 223311 Training and Development Professional and if I could apply?
> · Can you please guide me on the process?
> 
> Awaiting for your reply
> 
> Thank you very much




Rahulsh,

Age is going to be a major factor that will impact your ability to score 60 to qualify for a pr to Australia. You are only going to get 15 points for age.

Assuming that you have a bachelors degree from India, you will get 15 points for that irrespective of which field your degree is in.

With regards to your employment, vetassess has classified your occupation as group b, which means you need at least 3 years of relevant employment to get a poaitive assessment, if your qualification is not highly relevant to the nominated occupation.

As your graduation is in 2006, you can only claim points for employment after that. This means you will get 10 points if you can prove that you have had 5 years of experience in the nominated occupation after 2006. 

Finally Ielts - you need to score atleast a 7 to even think of migrating. You get 10 points for 7 in each module and 20 points for an 8 in each.


So your points tally is going to be as follows:-

Age: 15 points
Education: 15 points (assuming you have a bachelors)
Experience 10 points
Ielts: 20 (assuming 8 in each module)
state sponsorship: 5 (you need to be sponsored by a state)

This way you can reach a total of 65. Mind you, you will have to go for state sponsorship because your occupation is not listed on sol. 

If you score a 7 in Ielts, you can take the 489 visa category. This is a temp visa with a clear route to pr. it allows you to work only in the regional areas of Australia and not in capital cities. If you opt for this visa the state gives you 10 points instead of 5. 

These are the 2 options available to you depending on your Ielts score.

Any questions, please shout!


----------



## Latif1

If senior members of this forum can help me. New ACT SOL does not have Marketing Specialist as an open occupation anymore which was previously the only state sponsoring this occupation. What options do I have now in this regards?


----------



## laurinoz

McClaik,

Is that what Vetassess told you? Have you tried to get in touch with your former employer? He might have received an email, not knowing where it was coming from, and deleted it. Is he aware he might be contacted?


----------



## snarayan

prabodhk said:


> Dear Mate,
> 
> Can I count both 10 for diploma and 15 for degree at one time?? if that is the case then I might not have to give IELTS again??? i have scored 6.5 overall and 7 in Speaking ..as per ACT English requirement they have mentioned that 7 overall and 7 in speaking.
> 
> Please advise.


Lol!! Did you seriously ask this question??? Life is not that easy mate!!. You can only claim points for your highest qualification. 

If that were the case, almost 50% of indians would have migrated to Australia.


----------



## prabodhk

snarayan said:


> Lol!! Did you seriously ask this question??? Life is not that easy mate!!. You can only claim points for your highest qualification.
> 
> If that were the case, almost 50% of indians would have migrated to Australia.


...lol...


----------



## harsheys

laurinoz said:


> Hi Harsheys,
> 
> We are indeed getting there!
> 
> You definitely need to have your occupation available on at least one of the State's lists to go for a State Sponsorship. Your agent is correct. No need to start an EOI if you cannot be sponsored by a State.
> 
> However, I also read the conditions for ACT, and if your occupation is listed as "closed", you still can apply from abroad if you have a genuine job offer
> 
> *Quote*
> _Applicants working in Canberra are eligible to apply. Overseas applicants with an ACT job offer or close family member living in Canberra may be eligible to apply. Occupations must be verified before the application for nomination is lodged._
> 
> I really invite you to dig deeper and see if this option can work out for you


Thanks Laurinoz,

Yes, aware of the employer sponsorship option. I have a heard a lot about this hidden job market and how thin the chances of an employer sponsoring actually are .. :behindsofa: I'm still looking around actively and keeping in touch with my network. Do you all know off any specific consultancies who work in this domain? (Again, I have heard companies don't really prefer consultancies ) So.. yeah, it's a lot of what I have read and heard.. 

If you know off people who have been employer sponsored, could you please let me know? It would help immensely to talk with them and do a reality check. My agent would help us initially in doing the same, but it's always good to know and have options?

Also, I have looked for employer sponsorship threads on this forum, if you've happened to bump into any, kindly share


----------



## kidstyx

Hi, 

I lodged a Skills Assessment application on the 24th of August 2013 and received a confirmation that my application form and supporting documents were received on the 13th of September 2013.

My profession of assessment is Actuary with ANZSCO 224111.

I have some questions regarding the duration of the assessment and I was hoping that I could obtain some information to clarify when I can apply for an EOI for Subclass 189 PR visa.

1. Does the assessment time differ among the various professions or are they more or less the same at approximately 12 weeks?

2. I cannot think of a reason for an Urgency Request. Is there perhaps any other way I can try and speed up the processing time (e.g. by telephone or email)?

I was initially expecting the process to take much quicker. I thought I could lodge an EOI by end of September or early October but would this expectation be too optimistic?

Any advice will be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## laurinoz

kidstyx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged a Skills Assessment application on the 24th of August 2013 and received a confirmation that my application form and supporting documents were received on the 13th of September 2013.
> 
> My profession of assessment is Actuary with ANZSCO 224111.
> 
> I have some questions regarding the duration of the assessment and I was hoping that I could obtain some information to clarify when I can apply for an EOI for Subclass 189 PR visa.
> 
> 1. Does the assessment time differ among the various professions or are they more or less the same at approximately 12 weeks?
> *Same time for everyone*
> 
> 2. I cannot think of a reason for an Urgency Request. Is there perhaps any other way I can try and speed up the processing time (e.g. by telephone or email)?
> *There is no other way to speed up the process if there is no urgency. You'll have to go through the painful waiting period I'm afraid*
> 
> I was initially expecting the process to take much quicker. I thought I could lodge an EOI by end of September or early October but would this expectation be too optimistic?
> *Optimism is necessary in life! But here you were too hopeful lol. December will be your month*
> 
> Any advice will be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


Answers in bold


----------



## uimoo

*info abt the processing*

Hi All,

I submitted my vetassess documents on 23rd of Aug 2013 and i did get an email stating that my documents were received and loged on 26th of Aug.

I have seen that eventually it takes 12 weeks for the processing, I want to know if the same happens in my case as i will be completing my 12 weeks at the end of November '13. However, i have also seen few threads that VET will be on vacation the whole December and the process may get delayed and dragged till Jan/Feb 2014. 

So far, i have been working for last 5 years in the same company. This is my first job.So, can i consider this as an advantage to get outcome quickly than ACTUAL 12 weeks ?


I need some Help with this information about results.


----------



## laurinoz

uimoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my vetassess documents on 23rd of Aug 2013 and i did get an email stating that my documents were received and loged on 26th of Aug.
> 
> I have seen that eventually it takes 12 weeks for the processing, I want to know if the same happens in my case as i will be completing my 12 weeks at the end of November '13. However, i have also seen few threads that VET will be on vacation the whole December and the process may get delayed and dragged till Jan/Feb 2014.
> 
> So far, i have been working for last 5 years in the same company. This is my first job.So, can i consider this as an advantage to get outcome quickly than ACTUAL 12 weeks ?
> 
> 
> I need some Help with this information about results.


Hello Uimoo,

Welcome!


You should not be impacted with Vetassess Xmas vacation, even if your outcome is delayed by a week or two. So not to worry there.
And Vetassess is not taking the whole month holiday. It will just stop for about 2 weeks over Xmas, same as last year.

And I confirm that job titles, number of employed years or level of qualifications do not impact the time needed to get a result. 
We're all sailing on the same boat


----------



## uimoo

Thank you laurinoz.

I will consider that i may expect a positive outcome by mid december.


----------



## laurinoz

uimoo said:


> Thank you laurinoz.
> 
> I will consider that i may expect a positive outcome by mid december.


Way to go bro! Love that positive spirit; you could end up having it even earlier than that.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kidstyx

laurinoz said:


> Answers in bold


Thanks for the reply.

I was hoping I could get my 189 visa by end of December or early next year but, now that I have more insight from accessing some of the posts on this forum, it seems that I was being really optimistic.

If I lodged my Skills Assessment application towards end of August 2013 and if it takes exactly 12 weeks, then I will have the documents ready for EOI in November 2013 (my IELTS results will be out in two weeks - at end of September). How long is the whole process expected to take until the day I receive my 189 visa, provided that all my papers are in order reasonably quickly and that I do not have any medical conditions that will slow things down? 

Would perhaps June/July 2014 a reasonable time to expect it on average? I know it could take shorter or longer but I would just like to have an idea.

Thanks again in advance!


----------



## Mcclaik

laurinoz said:


> McClaik,
> 
> Is that what Vetassess told you? Have you tried to get in touch with your former employer? He might have received an email, not knowing where it was coming from, and deleted it. Is he aware he might be contacted?


At the beginning of the week I called vetassess and asked if they were waiting on my employer. I was give the contact info for my assessor. They said that they had tried to contact my former employer several times via both email and phone.

I called my former employer and they said they hadn't been contacted. I gave them the assessor's contact info and they said they would email them. On friday my employer sent me an email saying that they had emailed the assessor and no response. Emailed assessor and they said that they hadn't recieved anything. Finally I sent an email to both of them and that looks like it might have worked.

This is super frustrating because my former employer is in OZ, and yet it took me helping from overseas before they could connect.


----------



## laurinoz

*189 Process time*



kidstyx said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I was hoping I could get my 189 visa by end of December or early next year but, now that I have more insight from accessing some of the posts on this forum, it seems that I was being really optimistic.
> 
> If I lodged my Skills Assessment application towards end of August 2013 and if it takes exactly 12 weeks, then I will have the documents ready for EOI in November 2013 (my IELTS results will be out in two weeks - at end of September). How long is the whole process expected to take until the day I receive my 189 visa, provided that all my papers are in order reasonably quickly and that I do not have any medical conditions that will slow things down?
> 
> Would perhaps June/July 2014 a reasonable time to expect it on average? I know it could take shorter or longer but I would just like to have an idea.
> 
> Thanks again in advance!


It is very hard to know, as each case is different to another. I know it can take ages to get invitation to apply with a 189 if you have 60 points. I invite you to check on the thread dedicated to 189 applicants, you'll have more insight.
My knowledge is mainly for 190 visas


----------



## laurinoz

Mcclaik said:


> At the beginning of the week I called vetassess and asked if they were waiting on my employer. I was give the contact info for my assessor. They said that they had tried to contact my former employer several times via both email and phone.
> 
> I called my former employer and they said they hadn't been contacted. I gave them the assessor's contact info and they said they would email them. On friday my employer sent me an email saying that they had emailed the assessor and no response. Emailed assessor and they said that they hadn't recieved anything. Finally I sent an email to both of them and that looks like it might have worked.
> 
> This is super frustrating because my former employer is in OZ, and yet it took me helping from overseas before they could connect.


What the??!
Honestly, I would be fuming if it was me, I totally understand the frustration.

If it worked, I really hope you'll get your result Monday or Tuesday. So over-deserved right now


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi All,

Can any one answer that in case of 190 SS , how long it will take to get invitation.

My ANZ CODE is 141111- Restaurant and Cafe Manager, I do not see many people apply from this profession.

I am expecting my VET by this week or next week.

My concern is my DOB is 01-03-1981, so to claim 30 points for age i need to get invitation before 28-02-2014, as some one replied in my previous query.

I am working since 2003, however my provisional certificate issued in dec.2004 and original in 2005, so I am not sure whether i will get 15 0r 10 points for my experience, however i finished my college in 2003 except one paper, which i gave in dec.2003.

I have B. sc in Hotel management is here i will get 15 points.

My IELTS score is L- 8.5, S- 6.5, R- 7, W-6.5.

SS for WA will give me 5 points ......

Please suggest me if I need to take IELTS again or can i apply EOI?

Amit


----------



## laurinoz

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one answer that in case of 190 SS , how long it will take to get invitation.
> 
> My ANZ CODE is 141111- Restaurant and Cafe Manager, I do not see many people apply from this profession.
> 
> I am expecting my VET by this week or next week.
> 
> My concern is my DOB is 01-03-1981, so to claim 30 points for age i need to get invitation before 28-02-2014, as some one replied in my previous query.
> 
> I am working since 2003, however my provisional certificate issued in dec.2004 and original in 2005, so I am not sure whether i will get 15 0r 10 points for my experience, however i finished my college in 2003 except one paper, which i gave in dec.2003.
> 
> I have B. sc in Hotel management is here i will get 15 points.
> 
> My IELTS score is L- 8.5, S- 6.5, R- 7, W-6.5.
> 
> SS for WA will give me 5 points ......
> 
> Please suggest me if I need to take IELTS again or can i apply EOI?
> 
> Amit


Morning Amit,

You should be alright, but wait for Vetassess outcome. You'll then know how many points you can claim for experience.
And it should not take longer than 2-3 weeks to get the WA invitation, so no worries for your DOB


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

laurinoz said:


> morning amit,
> 
> you should be alright, but wait for vetassess outcome. You'll then know how many points you can claim for experience.
> And it should not take longer than 2-3 weeks to get the wa invitation, so no worries for your dob


thanks buddy u eased my sunday morning...god bless


----------



## elmo3alem

whats the requirements doc. for assess my CRT. as a internal auditor


----------



## laurinoz

elmo3alem said:


> whats the requirements doc. for assess my CRT. as a internal auditor


Hi Elmo,

Have a look at the Vetassess website, the required documents are listed
Required documents (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## venki09

*information reg civil*

Hello,
This is venkatesh. I am from civil engineering back ground having 5+ hands in experience. i got ielts band 6, i am thinking to apply for state sponsorship to gain 60 points. i don't know what is the scope for civil engineers in Australia and which state is good to apply? if i get job how much minimum pay can i expect?

can any body suggest?


----------



## laurinoz

venki09 said:


> Hello,
> This is venkatesh. I am from civil engineering back ground having 5+ hands in experience. i got ielts band 6, i am thinking to apply for state sponsorship to gain 60 points. i don't know what is the scope for civil engineers in Australia and which state is good to apply? if i get job how much minimum pay can i expect?
> 
> can any body suggest?


Hello Venki,

First, you need to check which occupation you can apply for, and what are the requirements:
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Then, once you've identified your ANZSCO occupation code, you need to find out which State sponsors it. You need to go through each websites. You'l find the information on that thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ead-helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html

To finish, we can't really help you here about the expected salaries, but you can go through job seeking websites, and check the salaries offered. Or find a thread that discuss your occupation 

Hope that helps


----------



## venki09

Thank you very much for your reply. My ANZSCO occupation code is 233211. this is for civil engineer professionals. I got ielts 6 band in all. to gain 60 points i need to apply for SS. Can i know the chance of getting visa?


----------



## laurinoz

venki09 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. My ANZSCO occupation code is 233211. this is for civil engineer professionals. I got ielts 6 band in all. to gain 60 points i need to apply for SS. Can i know the chance of getting visa?


If you get the 60 points required, then you have all your chances, as long as a State sponsors your occupation.

Can you share your 
age?
qualification?


----------



## venki09

my age : 28
Qualification : B.tech civil engg with 5+ hands on exp in buildings and powerplants
IELTS: 6 in all


----------



## laurinoz

venki09 said:


> my age : 28
> Qualification : B.tech civil engg with 5+ hands on exp in buildings and powerplants
> IELTS: 6 in all


Age - 30 points
Qualif - 15 points
Exper: - 10 points (if *all* relevant)
IELTS - 0 points
SS - 5 points
Total = 60 points

Good to go!


----------



## venki09

i heard that chances of getting pr is very difficult with 60 point, as competition is high, due to this immigration departments is preferring who are getting more points. is this true?. can i go a head or take another attempt for getting 7 in ielts?. .


----------



## snarayan

venki09 said:


> i heard that chances of getting pr is very difficult with 60 point, as competition is high, due to this immigration departments is preferring who are getting more points. is this true?. can i go a head or take another attempt for getting 7 in ielts?. .


Only if your occupation is part of the 6 occupation groups where the competition is fierce. If not, you will get your invite with 60 points. Moreover, if you are going for state sponsorship, you just need 60 points to qualify.


----------



## flyinghigh

Hi Guys its great to read such valuable information, more than what the agents can provide.Got to know so much about the process.Is part time work experience taken into consideration , worked in the retail in the U.K. (32 months) .just hoping that atleast half of this gets counted. I have all the papers and can also get a reference if needed.Please help me clear this doubt .Thanks in advance


----------



## laurinoz

flyinghigh said:


> Hi Guys its great to read such valuable information, more than what the agents can provide.Got to know so much about the process.Is part time work experience taken into consideration , worked in the retail in the U.K. (32 months) .just hoping that atleast half of this gets counted. I have all the papers and can also get a reference if needed.Please help me clear this doubt .Thanks in advance


Glad we can help!
You need to have been working at least 40 hours a fortnight to get the experience considered.


----------



## snarayan

flyinghigh said:


> Hi Guys its great to read such valuable information, more than what the agents can provide.Got to know so much about the process.Is part time work experience taken into consideration , worked in the retail in the U.K. (32 months) .just hoping that atleast half of this gets counted. I have all the papers and can also get a reference if needed.Please help me clear this doubt .Thanks in advance



Flyinghigh, nice username by the way. 

To answer your question :-
If your employment was more than 40 hours per fortnight and paid accordingly and most importantly related to your nominated occupation, vetassess will consider it. No matter you call it full time or part time, these conditions need to be satisfied.


----------



## besthar

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one answer that in case of 190 SS , how long it will take to get invitation.
> 
> My ANZ CODE is 141111- Restaurant and Cafe Manager, I do not see many people apply from this profession.
> 
> I am expecting my VET by this week or next week.
> 
> My concern is my DOB is 01-03-1981, so to claim 30 points for age i need to get invitation before 28-02-2014, as some one replied in my previous query.
> 
> I am working since 2003, however my provisional certificate issued in dec.2004 and original in 2005, so I am not sure whether i will get 15 0r 10 points for my experience, however i finished my college in 2003 except one paper, which i gave in dec.2003.
> 
> I have B. sc in Hotel management is here i will get 15 points.
> 
> My IELTS score is L- 8.5, S- 6.5, R- 7, W-6.5.
> 
> SS for WA will give me 5 points ......
> 
> Please suggest me if I need to take IELTS again or can i apply EOI?
> 
> Amit


AMIT,

You may get your assessment in 1 or 2 weeks is your assumption... I would suggest fill up a urgency request form and mail it to them along with your evidence of DoB - They would fast-track your case.

The date on which you've cleared all your pending papers (successful result) would signify your degree completion date... so use your marksheet to prove the same at an apt time to the CO.

Avg invitation times are 5 weeks.

If the IELTS requirement is 6 for your occupation then I guess you're sorted ... 
Age - 30 points
Edu - 15 points
Exp - 10 points, Even if you consider only 5 years 
SS - 5 points ...

Go ahead and apply with your current IELTS score... Reapplying IELTS is your prerogative ... check if you get early test slots and have enough time before you get invited ...

Good Luck with your application...


----------



## umeshinaz

*Yuppieee*

Finally Skill Assessment completed...All employment of 5.8 years assessed positive...

FYI - No reference check done, no additional docs requested, and ALL done without an Agent (Kudos to the forum....its been very helpful friends.. ..:lock1::target


----------



## laurinoz

umeshinaz said:


> Finally Skill Assessment completed...All employment of 5.8 years assessed positive...
> 
> FYI - No reference check done, no additional docs requested, and ALL done without an Agent (Kudos to the forum....its been very helpful friends.. ..:lock1::target


Congrats! Finally...
Just waiting on McClaik now


----------



## sylvia_australia

hey friends
i have got positive assessment on 08/08/2013. now i have applied for point test of my experience only as they assess my current exp which fullfil the minimum requirement for positive assessment.

now they have to just assess my old exp of a single job (01/04/2008-15/07/2009). how much time they will take to complete it. Please guide if anyone have idea about it.


----------



## flyinghigh

laurinoz said:


> Glad we can help!
> You need to have been working at least 40 hours a fortnight to get the experience considered.


Thanks Laurinzo , yes I did work 20 HOURS a week any idea how would the experience get counted of the 32 months i worked i guess 16 months would be taken as experience .


----------



## Waterbeads

is there a cap on 2252 ICT Sales Professional??? because on all state sponsored list i cannot find it in any state..


----------



## snarayan

flyinghigh said:


> Thanks Laurinzo , yes I did work 20 HOURS a week any idea how would the experience get counted of the 32 months i worked i guess 16 months would be taken as experience .


The whole of 32 months will be taken into consideration if you have worked 20 hours a week provided it is your nominated occupation.

Now if you we're working during your studies, that's a different story altogether. Vetassess will only consider experience after you've reached the required skill level depending on what occupation you have nominated. This means when you were working and did not have a formal qualification then, your experience will not be counted. 

Hope this is clear. If you have any questions. Please shout


----------



## sylvia_australia

sylvia_australia said:


> hey friends
> i have got positive assessment on 08/08/2013. now i have applied for point test of my experience only as they assess my current exp which fullfil the minimum requirement for positive assessment.
> 
> now they have to just assess my old exp of a single job (01/04/2008-15/07/2009). how much time they will take to complete it. Please guide if anyone have idea about it.


please answer me.


----------



## Joseph M F

dear members,

I am a newbie here ,lodged my vetassess assessment last week. How much time would they normally take to give the assessment ? My area of specialization is Travel Agency manager and how easy to obtain the ACT state sponsorship?

pls some one reply


----------



## snarayan

sylvia_australia said:


> please answer me.


It shouldn't take as long as it took for your initial assessment. Give them a call and check. Moreover you don't need to wait for the PTA to file an Eoi or ss application as PTA is not mandatory. 

You might require it only at the diac visa application stage if the CO feels he/she requires further clarity.


----------



## snarayan

Joseph M F said:


> dear members,
> 
> I am a newbie here ,lodged my vetassess assessment last week. How much time would they normally take to give the assessment ? My area of specialization is Travel Agency manager and how easy to obtain the ACT state sponsorship?
> 
> pls some one reply


12 weeks from the date of acknowledgement. 

Act requires you to do a lot of homework before you make your application such as research on the state, jobs in act. Refer act nomination guidelines in their website. They also require you to score a 7 in speaking with an overall 7 in your Ielts if your occupation is open. If it is in limited state, you need 7 in all modules. Do all the necessary homework in the meantime when your application is being finalised by vetassess.


----------



## Joseph M F

Thank you for the information,

I don't see lots of people applying for a post like mine for migration and as a result of this, do you think the result will be out much earlier ,I mean within 8 weeks at least...

pls reply


----------



## snarayan

Joseph M F said:


> Thank you for the information,
> 
> I don't see lots of people applying for a post like mine for migration and as a result of this, do you think the result will be out much earlier ,I mean within 8 weeks at least...
> 
> pls reply


Unfortunately, you will have to wait for 12 frustrating weeks  
We had another member prabodh, who applied for the same occupation. You may want to check his timeline. 

Also, check the google spreadsheet which laurinoz maintains for estimated timelines. You can find it in this thread. Check for it in the last 15 pages.


----------



## ejpaul77

Hi Snarayan,

We are in the 11th week since our docs got acknowledged (8th July), so far they did not contact any of my refrence. Do you thing we ill get out results on time ? Coz there are few others who are in their 12th or 13th week still did not get the outcome..!


----------



## snarayan

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi Snarayan,
> 
> We are in the 11th week since our docs got acknowledged (8th July), so far they did not contact any of my refrence. Do you thing we ill get out results on time ? Coz there are few others who are in their 12th or 13th week still did not get the outcome..!


Ejpaul77, looks like we will have to follow up with vetassess once the 12 weeks timeframe is complete. I still think the 12 week timeframe applies.


----------



## ejpaul77

snarayan said:


> Ejpaul77, looks like we will have to follow up with vetassess once the 12 weeks timeframe is complete. I still think the 12 week timeframe applies.


Yes, they do, but compared to earlier (before July1) they used comeplete within in 12 weeks and for many they got outcome on their 10th week as well without any urgency requests.. But now i feel the process is delayed..!


----------



## snarayan

Lets see what they say after 12 weeks.


----------



## ejpaul77

snarayan said:


> Lets see what they say after 12 weeks.


Sure


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

umeshinaz said:


> Finally Skill Assessment completed...All employment of 5.8 years assessed positive...
> 
> FYI - No reference check done, no additional docs requested, and ALL done without an Agent (Kudos to the forum....its been very helpful friends.. ..:lock1::target


Excellent! congratulations!


----------



## flyinghigh

Thank you for the useful info . I was pursuing my masters and was doing part time work in a retail chain TESCO I was on the customer service desk . I am planning to file my application based on the recent work experience as an inside Sales support for Dell thereafter I worked as a Business Development Executive . I am little confused with so the agents giving me a number of options . kindly help me on this .


----------



## laurinoz

*Special Request*

My dear friends,

I have, until now, done my very best to help you out as much as I could, and to the best of my knowledge.

However, the number of PMs has intensified, and I find myself unable to answer to everyone.

I would very much appreciate if you could ask your questions on the threads from now on, so other seniors can help out.
It will also allow other applicants to read the questions/worries/issues you have or face, and therefore provide more knowledge to all.

I thank you for your kind trust, and hope you do not take this query personally. I will still check the thread and reply when I can, but I'll be spending less time on the forum for personal reasons.

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Sapna

Hey guys its my birthday today and also I complete 12 weeks now waiting gift from Vetassess... lol


----------



## flyinghigh

Sapna said:


> Hey guys its my birthday today and also I complete 12 weeks now waiting gift from Vetassess... lol


wish you a very happy and memorable birthday Sapna I am sure you will get a gift soon from Vetassess


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> Hey guys its my birthday today and also I complete 12 weeks now waiting gift from Vetassess... lol


:violin::violin::violin:

*Happy birthday!!!!*
:drum::drum::drum:


----------



## Sapna

Thanks guys


----------



## chaitu2bandaru

Sapna said:


> Thanks guys



hi all,

can anybody inform the email address of vetassess, for contacting the application status?


please


----------



## ejpaul77

chaitu2bandaru said:


> hi all,
> 
> can anybody inform the email address of vetassess, for contacting the application status?
> 
> please


Hello Chaitu

You can enquire through [email protected].


----------



## Sapna

I called Vetassess and they said it is in final stages....I should hear something by end of this week or mid of next week.......fingerscrossed:: fingerscrossed:: fingerscrossed


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> I called Vetassess and they said it is in final stages....I should hear something by end of this week or mid of next week.......fingerscrossed:: fingerscrossed:: fingerscrossed


We say "silence is gold". Well, now we can agree that "patience is diamond" 
You, McClaik and Prashant are on the hot seat, soon to be ejected towards EOI


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

So looks like my case is to be reviewed by some other assessor as well. I think its a peer review process in Vet, but I am not so sure. I am expected to get my result by this weekend or early next week.


----------



## MegR

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum.

I have applied for skills assessment through Vetassess and completed 12 weeks as of last week. I did contact them and received an automated message that it would take 10-12 weeks for them to revert and there is no outstanding documents with regards to my case.

This is my 13th week and have not received any response yet. Have any of you come across such a situation??


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

MegR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have applied for skills assessment through Vetassess and completed 12 weeks as of last week. I did contact them and received an automated message that it would take 10-12 weeks for them to revert and there is no outstanding documents with regards to my case.
> 
> This is my 13th week and have not received any response yet. Have any of you come across such a situation??



MegR.. Almost everyone is getting a response after 12 weeks are over.. Mine is already in the 13th.


----------



## fourthird

Is there (or has been) anyone on this forum who got his/her assessment results sooner than 12 weeks in 2013?


----------



## cool_nax

fourthird said:


> Is there (or has been) anyone on this forum who got his/her assessment results sooner than 12 weeks in 2013?


With an urgency request I got the assessment result in 3 weeks.But that is an exceptional case..


----------



## laurinoz

fourthird said:


> Is there (or has been) anyone on this forum who got his/her assessment results sooner than 12 weeks in 2013?


Very rarely, and usually people have made an urgent request to get it sooner, for diverse reasons.
Please have a look at the Vetassess timeline, it'll give you the information from those who went through the process.


----------



## MegR

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> MegR.. Almost everyone is getting a response after 12 weeks are over.. Mine is already in the 13th.


Thanks for the reply Prashant. However, did you call Vet and ask them the reason for the delay??? How did you know that it is going to take longer time for your assessment?

Many Thanks.


----------



## prabodhk

MegR said:


> Thanks for the reply Prashant. However, did you call Vet and ask them the reason for the delay??? How did you know that it is going to take longer time for your assessment?
> 
> Many Thanks.


Prashant the outcome is just around the corner...I got it in 14th week...I can feel the anxiety u must have. Dont worry ...watch films and pass ur time buddy. I hope very soon you will wake up with the +ve outcome if not by an alarm.


----------



## Joseph M F

I have received a doc ack mail Yesterday, today the status shows they have received all the doc and application is under process...it is the normal process?

as per the courier status they have delivered the courier to vetassess only by yesterday.

pls some one reply


----------



## laurinoz

Joseph M F said:


> I have received a doc ack mail Yesterday, today the status shows they have received all the doc and application is under process...it is the normal process?
> 
> as per the courier status they have delivered the courier to vetassess only by yesterday.
> 
> pls some one reply


All normal. Your wait begin. Good luck with your assessment Joseph


----------



## Joseph M F

Thank u,

This time period is frustrating anyway. will they call all my referees? or only if they have any clarification;


----------



## mimfarook

Joseph M F said:


> Thank u,
> 
> This time period is frustrating anyway. will they call all my referees? or only if they have any clarification;


You are lucky to have in progress the next day. Most of us waiting several weeks to see that in our status


----------



## fourthird

Thanks guys.

I was hoping to get it sooner than 3 months since I already work in Australia (on a 457). Thought maybe it would be easier for them to check with my employer,...

But I know, that is just wishful thinking. I submitted my application on 21st of August, still a long way to go.

My colleague got his assessment from VETASSESS in 2007 in less than 5 weeks... Good ol' days!


----------



## laurinoz

fourthird said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I was hoping to get it sooner than 3 months since I already work in Australia (on a 457). Thought maybe it would be easier for them to check with my employer,...
> 
> But I know, that is just wishful thinking. I submitted my application on 21st of August, still a long way to go.
> 
> My colleague got his assessment from VETASSESS in 2007 in less than 5 weeks... Good ol' days!


5 weeks? Would have been awesome, totally agree.

Well, from McClaik's experience, he is in his 19th week, because Vetassess had trouble contacting his former employer, although he is in Australia!


----------



## sandysworld

Guys any idea where is surfer gone...coz I don't see him in the timeline list...


----------



## Surfer127

M right here sandy


----------



## Surfer127

Only reading as and when I get time .... Too much of work these days


----------



## ssssss

Hi, 
I am new here and for the process of PR. With lot of doubts, need help please...

2. Can anyone please tell me is state nomination compulsory for 190 class even if I have 60 points without it.

My points break up is
age - 30 points,
qualification - 15
experience - 5
and yet to score ielts - 7 in all.

3. If i need and get the state nomination, can i have any relaxation in the ielts score
4. whats the diff bw state nomination and sponsorship.
5 If I am going for 190, can I work any where in entire australia?
6. I need to move with my family, is it advisable I start the process along with application of my hus and kid, or start with mine and later apply for them.

sorry for too many questions..


----------



## Jullz

ssssss said:


> Hi,
> I am new here and for the process of PR. With lot of doubts, need help please...
> 
> 2. Can anyone please tell me is state nomination compulsory for 190 class even if I have 60 points without it.
> 
> My points break up is
> age - 30 points,
> qualification - 15
> experience - 5
> and yet to score ielts - 7 in all.
> 
> 3. If i need and get the state nomination, can i have any relaxation in the ielts score
> 4. whats the diff bw state nomination and sponsorship.
> 5. If I am going for 190, can I work any where in entire australia?
> 6. I need to move with my family, is it advisable I start the process along with application of my hus and kid, or start with mine and later apply for them.
> 
> sorry for too many questions..


Hey!

3. If you go go for state nomination you will have 65 points so your IELTS score it's ok.
4. State Nomination - means sponsorship fro an Australian state like WA, SA, NT, NSW and so on. Sponsorship can be made from a relative, Australian employer etc.
2+5. You cannot go for 190 subclass without sponsorship, even if you have enough points.
If you choose subclass 190, you will have to choose a state that can sponsor you.
If you want to work and live anywhere in Australia you must choose subclass 189.
6. It's preferred to include every member of your family that you want to take with you, now, and not later!
cheers!


----------



## Jullz

ssssss said:


> Hi,
> I am new here and for the process of PR. With lot of doubts, need help please...
> 
> 2. Can anyone please tell me is state nomination compulsory for 190 class even if I have 60 points without it.
> 
> My points break up is
> age - 30 points,
> qualification - 15
> experience - 5
> and yet to score ielts - 7 in all.
> 
> 3. If i need and get the state nomination, can i have any relaxation in the ielts score
> 4. whats the diff bw state nomination and sponsorship.
> 5 If I am going for 190, can I work any where in entire australia?
> 6. I need to move with my family, is it advisable I start the process along with application of my hus and kid, or start with mine and later apply for them.
> 
> sorry for too many questions..


What's the 1st question?


----------



## sandysworld

Surfer127 said:


> Only reading as and when I get time .... Too much of work these days


Oh great was just wondering,...


----------



## sandysworld

Surfer127 said:


> Only reading as and when I get time .... Too much of work these days


Oh great was just wondering...


----------



## ut0410

laurinoz said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> I have, until now, done my very best to help you out as much as I could, and to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> However, the number of PMs has intensified, and I find myself unable to answer to everyone.
> 
> I would very much appreciate if you could ask your questions on the threads from now on, so other seniors can help out.
> It will also allow other applicants to read the questions/worries/issues you have or face, and therefore provide more knowledge to all.
> 
> I thank you for your kind trust, and hope you do not take this query personally. I will still check the thread and reply when I can, but I'll be spending less time on the forum for personal reasons.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!



No worries buddy .... Stay Jollyyy as ever


----------



## sumdur

VET assessment seniors,

I will be completing my 12 weeks tomorrow from submission of VET application. As suggested to me, I would like to remind VET for my assessment.

However, I understood that there has to be a reason for sending them a reminder. Actually I have no reason, except that 12 weeks have passed and my status are "In Progress" without any scrutiny from their side.

I need your help, please suggest me what reason I should show. Kindly help.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## snarayan

sumdur said:


> VET assessment seniors,
> 
> I will be completing my 12 weeks tomorrow from submission of VET application. As suggested to me, I would like to remind VET for my assessment.
> 
> However, I understood that there has to be a reason for sending them a reminder. Actually I have no reason, except that 12 weeks have passed and my status are "In Progress" without any scrutiny from their side.
> 
> I need your help, please suggest me what reason I should show. Kindly help.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi sumdur,

Just give them a call tomorrow and see what they say. You so not need a reason to enquire about your status.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

prabodhk said:


> Prashant the outcome is just around the corner...I got it in 14th week...I can feel the anxiety u must have. Dont worry ...watch films and pass ur time buddy. I hope very soon you will wake up with the +ve outcome if not by an alarm.


You are right Prabodh  Its right around the corner... There was some activity that happened last week about validating the experiences, and profiles that I have submitted, and now silence again.. 

Vet CO told my agent that it was to be reviewed by another assessor this week and we should get a response by this weekend or early next one!


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> I have, until now, done my very best to help you out as much as I could, and to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> However, the number of PMs has intensified, and I find myself unable to answer to everyone.
> 
> I would very much appreciate if you could ask your questions on the threads from now on, so other seniors can help out.
> It will also allow other applicants to read the questions/worries/issues you have or face, and therefore provide more knowledge to all.
> 
> I thank you for your kind trust, and hope you do not take this query personally. I will still check the thread and reply when I can, but I'll be spending less time on the forum for personal reasons.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!


Dear *laurinoz*,
Could you please guide me step by step to apply for VETASSESS Skill Assessment as I am helping one of my friend and I have no experience as only VETASSESS Skill Assessment done by my agent .
Regards,
Mithu


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi All,

Today morning when i checked my VET status online , in documents column its written:-

Application form and supporting documents received. Your application is currently being processed. If VETASSESS requires any further documentation in order to proceed with this application, you will be notified via email.

previously it was - Initial documents received and Vetasses will contact you incase any further documents required.

However today morning i shoot a mail also to them asking how long more its going to take?

What does it mean ? Can I expect my assessment soon or its normal ?

Plz reply if some one have any clue?????

Amit


----------



## n.sh

exactly the same has happened in my case too, I also have the same message today morning unlike yesterday... Gosh!! It has become a habit for me to log on to the forum first and then VETASSESS early morning..

Let me know too if you get any feedback about this changed message.:fingerscrossed:



amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning when i checked my VET status online , in documents column its written:-
> 
> Application form and supporting documents received. Your application is currently being processed. If VETASSESS requires any further documentation in order to proceed with this application, you will be notified via email.
> 
> previously it was - Initial documents received and Vetasses will contact you incase any further documents required.
> 
> However today morning i shoot a mail also to them asking how long more its going to take?
> 
> What does it mean ? Can I expect my assessment soon or its normal ?
> 
> Plz reply if some one have any clue?????
> 
> Amit


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear all mates of this thread,
Could you please guide me step by step to apply for VETASSESS Skill Assessment as I am helping one of my friend and I have no experience as only VETASSESS Skill Assessment done by my agent .
Regards,
Mithu


----------



## n.sh

Hello Mithu,

I would suggest that you help your friend determine the job code first and then check with the qualifications and exp requirement on DIAC website for this job code. Below links can help

VETASSESS
Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS 

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) 

The Australian Bureau of Statistics (ABS)
note this contains all occupations, not only those available for migration
Australian Bureau of Statistics 

Jobs guide
Job Guide 2013 


Once you know for which profile you want the assessment to be done, then simply fill the online application by going to the link VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services left side panel has migration assessment, then you select the trade or general occupation as applicable. I have applied for general so I can suggest more about that.

Once online application is lodged, pay the fee online/ get a bank draft made. collect the relevant documents and post them to VETASSESS.

I had attached the below documents to my file
1.	Signed Application Form and Certified Photos 
2.	Bank draft payable to VETASSESS, Statutory declaration for GST exemption 
3.	Certified copy of the passport and date of birth 
4.	Certified copy of all the academic certificates with transcripts. 
5.	Employment evidence – reference letters on the letterheads, certified copies of employment letters, Experience letters, Form 16, Payslips, ITR, 
7.	Resume

Once they receive it, then one just sits back n waits like I am doing presently.

Hope that helps.




mithu93ku said:


> Dear all mates of this thread,
> Could you please guide me step by step to apply for VETASSESS Skill Assessment as I am helping one of my friend and I have no experience as only VETASSESS Skill Assessment done by my agent .
> Regards,
> Mithu


----------



## cynthiaus

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning when i checked my VET status online , in documents column its written:-
> 
> Application form and supporting documents received. Your application is currently being processed. If VETASSESS requires any further documentation in order to proceed with this application, you will be notified via email.
> 
> previously it was - Initial documents received and Vetasses will contact you incase any further documents required.
> 
> However today morning i shoot a mail also to them asking how long more its going to take?
> 
> What does it mean ? Can I expect my assessment soon or its normal ?
> 
> Plz reply if some one have any clue?????
> 
> Amit


I am sure it does not mean anything. My friend and I had the same thing happen today. I think it's a system upgrade or something.


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *laurinoz*,
> Could you please guide me step by step to apply for VETASSESS Skill Assessment as I am helping one of my friend and I have no experience as only VETASSESS Skill Assessment done by my agent .
> Regards,
> Mithu


Good morning Sir Mithu 
I wonder if you ever sleep.......................... 

I believe your friend already has his job code in hand, and knows what are the minimum requirements in regards to his qualifications and years of employment. 

First, he can find out which group he is falling into, by going on Vetassess' page about nominating an occupation. He'll then know what are the VET requirements for his case:
Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

Then, he needs to check the necessary documents to be submitted, by uploading the SRG01 explanatory notes. He can also have a glance at how the online application will look like by uploading the SRG01 application form. Both on that page:
Download forms (Trade Occupation) - VETASSESS

Here is for the required dosuments explanations (although you know already what to submit):
Required documents (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

And here for the employment evidence:
Employment evidence (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

As you are aware, all docs must be translated and both originals and translations must be certified. And yes, money to spend here too 

Once he has gathered all the docs, he can then do his online application. They mention 5-7 minutes to fill in, but it takes longer than that to press the submit button. Because in my case, I might have read it back 6 times, to make sure there was no mistake :der:

Voilà, if you need any further help, give a shout


----------



## mithu93ku

salute *n.sh *. Very helpful Informations. Just one query.....what is "Statutory declaration for GST exemption? 
Regards,
Mithu



n.sh said:


> Hello Mithu,
> 
> I would suggest that you help your friend determine the job code first and then check with the qualifications and exp requirement on DIAC website for this job code. Below links can help
> 
> VETASSESS
> Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI)
> 
> The Australian Bureau of Statistics (ABS)
> note this contains all occupations, not only those available for migration
> Australian Bureau of Statistics
> 
> Jobs guide
> Job Guide 2013
> 
> 
> Once you know for which profile you want the assessment to be done, then simply fill the online application by going to the link VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services left side panel has migration assessment, then you select the trade or general occupation as applicable. I have applied for general so I can suggest more about that.
> 
> Once online application is lodged, pay the fee online/ get a bank draft made. collect the relevant documents and post them to VETASSESS.
> 
> I had attached the below documents to my file
> 1.	Signed Application Form and Certified Photos
> 2.	Bank draft payable to VETASSESS, Statutory declaration for GST exemption
> 3.	Certified copy of the passport and date of birth
> 4.	Certified copy of all the academic certificates with transcripts.
> 5.	Employment evidence – reference letters on the letterheads, certified copies of employment letters, Experience letters, Form 16, Payslips, ITR,
> 7.	Resume
> 
> Once they receive it, then one just sits back n waits like I am doing presently.
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## n.sh

Well, I just got it made on 10Rs stamp paper and notarised.

It just had one line that

I,___, am residing at __________(current address)___ and hence I am not in AUstralia at the time of lodging my VETASSESS application

This is declared to the best of my knowledge and belief.

Thats it. 

I had sent it as it was written here , Fees and payment (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS 

HEADING -> Exemption from paying the GST component

not sure if it was mandatory. but no harm in sending an extra document than one less.





mithu93ku said:


> salute *n.sh *. Very helpful Informations. Just one query.....what is "Statutory declaration for GST exemption?
> Regards,
> Mithu


----------



## laurinoz

n.sh said:


> Well, I just got it made on 10Rs stamp paper and notarised.
> 
> It just had one line that
> 
> I,___, am residing at __________(current address)___ and hence I am not in AUstralia at the time of lodging my VETASSESS application.​This is declared to the best of my knowledge and belief.
> 
> Thats it.
> 
> I had sent it as it was written here , Fees and payment (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS HEADING -> Exemption from paying the GST component
> 
> not sure if it was mandatory. but no harm in sending an extra document than one less.


I have not sent it. As long as they see that the mail is coming from abroad, you're fine


----------



## n.sh

Please dont say so :shocked:.. I am tired of waiting, I thought it would mean that my anxiousness would end soon.. But alas!




cynthiaus said:


> I am sure it does not mean anything. My friend and I had the same thing happen today. I think it's a system upgrade or something.


----------



## Yenigalla

Hi guys
My job code is 232511- ACT SS visa subclass 190.
Ielts avg-8.Currently my job is in "limited" category.
points-60
Submitted my docs to Vetassess on Aug 22, but recvd acknowledgment only Sept 10.
Of course through an agent, is vet assess generally so slow ? Even to acknowledge submitted docs?
It is very helpful to read all the posts- so approx time to hear from them is around 3-4 months.
Any idea how long it might take to receive an Invite from ACT after submission of EOI?


----------



## ssssss

Jullz said:


> Hey!
> 
> 3. If you go go for state nomination you will have 65 points so your IELTS score it's ok.
> 4. State Nomination - means sponsorship fro an Australian state like WA, SA, NT, NSW and so on. Sponsorship can be made from a relative, Australian employer etc.
> 2+5. You cannot go for 190 subclass without sponsorship, even if you have enough points.
> If you choose subclass 190, you will have to choose a state that can sponsor you.
> If you want to work and live anywhere in Australia you must choose subclass 189.
> 6. It's preferred to include every member of your family that you want to take with you, now, and not later!
> cheers!


Thank You So much Sir,
And oops I missed the Sl. no.1 .
However blive 1001 more questions


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> Good morning Sir Mithu
> I wonder if you ever sleep..........................
> 
> I believe your friend already has his job code in hand, and knows what are the minimum requirements in regards to his qualifications and years of employment.
> 
> First, he can find out which group he is falling into, by going on Vetassess' page about nominating an occupation. He'll then know what are the VET requirements for his case:
> Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS
> 
> Then, he needs to check the necessary documents to be submitted, by uploading the SRG01 explanatory notes. He can also have a glance at how the online application will look like by uploading the SRG01 application form. Both on that page:
> Download forms (Trade Occupation) - VETASSESS
> 
> Here is for the required dosuments explanations (although you know already what to submit):
> Required documents (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS
> 
> And here for the employment evidence:
> Employment evidence (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS
> 
> As you are aware, all docs must be translated and both originals and translations must be certified. And yes, money to spend here too
> 
> Once he has gathered all the docs, he can then do his online application. They mention 5-7 minutes to fill in, but it takes longer than that to press the submit button. Because in my case, I might have read it back 6 times, to make sure there was no mistake :der:
> 
> Voilà, if you need any further help, give a shout


Thank you *laurinoz*!


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

n.sh said:


> Please dont say so :shocked:.. I am tired of waiting, I thought it would mean that my anxiousness would end soon.. But alas!


I am sure there must be some meaning .....at least they must have started processing .....lets wait for their reply ..i have sent them a mail stating estimated time of completion.

They have replayed me for my last mail that I have not yet completed my 12 week , so will only be able to tel once i reach to my 12th week.

"Currently being processed" literal meaning is it already completed or about to complete.

RSVP.....


----------



## fourthird

laurinoz said:


> 5 weeks? Would have been awesome, totally agree.
> 
> Well, from McClaik's experience, he is in his 19th week, because Vetassess had trouble contacting his former employer, although he is in Australia!




Thanks, laurinoz.


----------



## sumdur

snarayan said:


> Hi sumdur,
> 
> Just give them a call tomorrow and see what they say. You so not need a reason to enquire about your status.


Thanks Narayan,

As per your advise I called them today on 12th week completion day. The lady said it is in process. I asked her is their any estimated completion time, and she said she cannot assure.

Within today they made a call to my past employers and by evening the status is showing "Completed".....

Waiting for outcome tomorrow:fingerscrossed:

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## ejpaul77

sumdur said:


> Thanks Narayan,
> 
> As per your advise I called them today on 12th week completion day. The lady said it is in process. I asked her is their any estimated completion time, and she said she cannot assure.
> 
> Within today they made a call to my past employers and by evening the status is showing "Completed".....
> 
> Waiting for outcome tomorrow:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Way to go Sumdur..!! Congratulations..!!! I am sure it will positive..!!!!


----------



## ferdew

plz update timeline guyz umeshinaz, sapna , kingjkraal, sunny to australia I am after u


----------



## homeme

*Vetassess change of nomination*

Hi there, 
I wanted to change my nomination of occupation with vetassess after i have received positive skill assessment as a Homoeopath (252212) which is a closed occupation now to complementary health therapists nec (252299) with vetassess as they both fall under same category i.e 2522.
Can i do the same and what are the chances of getting positively assessed ??
Kindly guide me.


----------



## Sapna

Hey wanted to check with seniors how long it takes to get the physical result once the assessment is completed....


----------



## sumdur

*Reference Check*



laurinoz said:


> I have not sent it. As long as they see that the mail is coming from abroad, you're fine


Dear laurinoz,

I made the same argument with my agent about that non-aus resident letter format and he advised me not to take any chance with VET, it will unnecessary delay the process. 

Dear All, 

Let me share my experience, as soon as one completes 12 week, give them a call, it helps. (Provided your papers are complete in all respect)

In this thread, there was a discussion about "Reference Check". In my case, they didn't contacted the person whose e-mail, mobile number (which I provided in reference letter) Instead they identified my company (might be through google) they contacted different person (my former HR) and confirmed whether I was doing relevant job in my former company. 
I am sharing this experience as it shows that they can call and check with anybody. Take care...


By the way, SteZ and cool_nax have received their assessment in 3.71 weeks, Is it correct timeline? are they on this forum? if yes, Please share your experience, how u manage to get it in 3.71 weeks.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## ausdreamzz

What do you mean by they identified your employer... Didn't you provide the employer details.. I'm sorry but I'm confused...


----------



## sumdur

ausdreamzz said:


> What do you mean by they identified your employer... Didn't you provide the employer details.. I'm sorry but I'm confused...


In my case the office address and tel no of the company was changed, but still they located and discussed with my former HR.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## ssssss

Jullz said:


> Hey!
> 
> 3. If you go go for state nomination you will have 65 points so your IELTS score it's ok.
> 4. State Nomination - means sponsorship fro an Australian state like WA, SA, NT, NSW and so on. Sponsorship can be made from a relative, Australian employer etc.
> 2+5. You cannot go for 190 subclass without sponsorship, even if you have enough points.
> If you choose subclass 190, you will have to choose a state that can sponsor you.
> If you want to work and live anywhere in Australia you must choose subclass 189.
> 6. It's preferred to include every member of your family that you want to take with you, now, and not later!
> cheers!


Hi,

Can you please clarify

I fit to "financial institution branch Manager" role, can i go for 189? This is not in SOL but is in CSOL.


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> Hey wanted to check with seniors how long it takes to get the physical result once the assessment is completed....


Hi Sapna, the average time is one week with regular post.


----------



## laurinoz

ssssss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please clarify
> 
> I fit to "financial institution branch Manager" role, can i go for 189? This is not in SOL but is in CSOL.


Hi S.,

If your occupation is only available from the CSOL list, you cannot opt for the 189 visa.
You can either go for:

- State Sponsorship
- Employer Sponsorship
- Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme


----------



## ssssss

laurinoz said:


> Hi S.,
> 
> If your occupation is only available from the CSOL list, you cannot opt for the 189 visa.
> You can either go for:
> 
> - State Sponsorship
> - Employer Sponsorship
> - Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme


Thanks Lourinoz,

Jus now got it clarified.
I am worried about the job opportunities, if I were to choose single state.

Any idea about how job opportunities for Indian bankers?? and which state would be appropriate for 'financial institution branch manager'


----------



## laurinoz

ssssss said:


> Thanks Lourinoz,
> 
> Jus now got it clarified.
> I am worried about the job opportunities, if I were to choose single state.
> 
> Any idea about how job opportunities for Indian bankers?? and which state would be appropriate for 'financial institution branch manager'


I will not know about your job market myself. Surely someone else will be able to give you some insight.
Have you started looking at job websites, such as careerone, or seek? That could give you a first idea.


----------



## laurinoz

sumdur said:


> Dear laurinoz,
> 
> I made the same argument with my agent about that non-aus resident letter format and he advised me not to take any chance with VET, it will unnecessary delay the process.
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> Let me share my experience, as soon as one completes 12 week, give them a call, it helps. (Provided your papers are complete in all respect)
> 
> In this thread, there was a discussion about "Reference Check". In my case, they didn't contacted the person whose e-mail, mobile number (which I provided in reference letter) Instead they identified my company (might be through google) they contacted different person (my former HR) and confirmed whether I was doing relevant job in my former company.
> I am sharing this experience as it shows that they can call and check with anybody. Take care...
> 
> By the way, SteZ and cool_nax have received their assessment in 3.71 weeks, Is it correct timeline? are they on this forum? if yes, Please share your experience, how u manage to get it in 3.71 weeks.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi Sumdur

SteZ and Cool_nax have sent an urgency request form, hence why they have had their outcome quicker


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Dear All,

Few minutes back my Dir. HR got a call from VET, and he was asked whether i am working in my current organisation? He put call on hold and checked with my HOD and then replied "Yes". 

Hope thing will work for me soon...but don't know reaction in my current organisation.

Amit


----------



## ejpaul77

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Few minutes back my Dir. HR got a call from VET, and he was asked whether i am working in my current organisation? He put call on hold and checked with my HOD and then replied "Yes".
> 
> Hope thing will work for me soon...but don't know reaction in my current organisation.
> 
> Amit


Hi Amit,

Look like ur outcome is round the corner.. Could u tell me which job code did u apply for and when ur docs got acknoledged..?


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Look like ur outcome is round the corner.. Could u tell me which job code did u apply for and when ur docs got acknoledged..?


Hi EJ

My ANZ Code is 141111 and my docs acknowledged on 28th june, 29013.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ejpaul77

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Few minutes back my Dir. HR got a call from VET, and he was asked whether i am working in my current organisation? He put call on hold and checked with my HOD and then replied "Yes".
> 
> Hope thing will work for me soon...but don't know reaction in my current organisation.
> 
> Amit


Amit,

Did u give the contact details of your Dir to vet? If not any idead how did they get know his contact details ?


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

ejpaul77 said:


> Amit,
> 
> Did u give the contact details of your Dir to vet? If not any idead how did they get know his contact details ?


No buddy...i think they google and then they tel operator to connect whoever they want to...because i have not given them my HR contact info...


----------



## sumdur

I have been informed by VET Administartive incharge that there is no International courier service to my place ( outskirts on Mumbai) They are asking me to give alternate postal address in Mumbai or they will post it by Normal Post.

I dont have any alternate address in Mumbai, can somebody inform me how many days roughly it take for normal post to India.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## snarayan

sumdur said:


> I have been informed by VET Administartive incharge that there is no International courier service to my place ( outskirts on Mumbai) They are asking me to give alternate postal address in Mumbai or they will post it by Normal Post.
> 
> I dont have any alternate address in Mumbai, can somebody inform me how many days roughly it take for normal post to India.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Have you asked them to fax a copy to you so that you dont need to wait for the letter to arrive and start off with your further proceedings.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> I am sure there must be some meaning .....at least they must have started processing .....lets wait for their reply ..i have sent them a mail stating estimated time of completion.
> 
> They have replayed me for my last mail that I have not yet completed my 12 week , so will only be able to tel once i reach to my 12th week.
> 
> "Currently being processed" literal meaning is it already completed or about to complete.
> 
> RSVP.....


Yes ...that meant some thing ....got a mail that my assessment is completed...and will be intimated soon from my case officer....in reply of my mail.



:fingerscrossed:


----------



## n.sh

I am so glad to hear that the messgae meant something..All the very best with the assessment result. I am keeping my fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed: I wonder when would they say this to me

BTW, how many weeks did you complete Amit?





amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Yes ...that meant some thing ....got a mail that my assessment is completed...and will be intimated soon from my case officer....in reply of my mail.
> 
> 
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumdur

snarayan said:


> Have you asked them to fax a copy to you so that you dont need to wait for the letter to arrive and start off with your further proceedings.


Dear Narayan,

Yes, I sent them fax no by e-mail and also called them to fax the result, but they didnt faxed it today

They didnt updated my status from "complete" to "Positive" even. worried now..:fingerscrossed:

I will keep following up tomorrow.

In the meantime, I asked them to send the result by Normal Post. How about you, did you received it by "International Courier"

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

n.sh said:


> I am so glad to hear that the messgae meant something..All the very best with the assessment result. I am keeping my fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed: I wonder when would they say this to me
> 
> BTW, how many weeks did you complete Amit?


I am completing my 12th week on Friday....tomorrow...


----------



## n.sh

Ohhhhh  so you were already matching up their standard timeline. 

y did they change the messsage for me then? I am only half way through... hanging at 7 weeks mark




amitkumarchaudhary said:


> I am completing my 12th week on Friday....tomorrow...


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

n.sh said:


> Ohhhhh  so you were already matching up their standard timeline.
> 
> y did they change the messsage for me then? I am only half way through... hanging at 7 weeks mark


Hi All,

Finally this morning status completed.....:israel::fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

*Vetassess Results*

Good morning all,

Where are we today?
Shower this thread with good news :horn:

Amit, get them to fax you, so you can tell us all about your positive assessment :cheer2:


In waiting:

McClaik
Umeshinaz
PrashantBhardwaj
Sapna
Kinjikraal
SunnytoAustralia
Ferdew
Sumdur


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

laurinoz said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Where are we today?
> Shower this thread with good news :horn:
> 
> Amit, get them to fax you, so you can tell us all about your positive assessment :cheer2:
> 
> 
> In waiting:
> 
> McClaik
> Umeshinaz
> PrashantBhardwaj
> Sapna
> Kinjikraal
> SunnytoAustralia
> Ferdew
> Sumdur


How can I do that...plz explain


----------



## laurinoz

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> How can I do that...plz explain


_Call us on +61 3 9655 4801_

Call this above number, give your Applicant number and DOB, and ask for a fax to be sent to you. Tell them you are waiting next to the machine, so it'll go quicker


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

I read some where in this thread that they also update outcome online ...any idea when they normally do that.

My consultant told me not to call them and wait for the mail?

I am confused...plz suggest....

Very eager to know my outcome....


----------



## snarayan

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> I read some where in this thread that they also update outcome online ...any idea when they normally do that.
> 
> My consultant told me not to call them and wait for the mail?
> 
> I am confused...plz suggest....
> 
> Very eager to know my outcome....


Amit, just call them...don't wait for the hard copy. There is nothing wrong in calling them. 

The online status will be updated in a day or two


----------



## kingjkraal

I sent an email to my agent yesterday. 
He replied back with a screenshot of my application showing status in progress. 
As per him, vetasses is taking 16 weeks now. And another application he submitted 6 weeks earlier then mine was completed 2 weeks ago. 

I will just call vetasses on Monday now and ask for the status.


----------



## laurinoz

kingjkraal said:


> I sent an email to my agent yesterday.
> He replied back with a screenshot of my application showing status in progress.
> As per him, vetasses is taking 16 weeks now. And another application he submitted 6 weeks earlier then mine was completed 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I will just call vetasses on Monday now and ask for the status.


Yes, some cases take longer than 12 weeks, we can see it clearly on the timeline spreadsheet.

I would not say that your agent is right though, saying "it now takes 16 weeks", as others get their results at 12 weeks. It only depends on how complex is your case, and which assessor is looking at it. Same in every industry, you have a mix of rabbits and snails


----------



## kingjkraal

My case should be straight forward. I have worked in only total 2 companies with 5 years ongoing in the current company. 

Let's see what happens on Monday.


----------



## snarayan

kingjkraal said:


> My case should be straight forward. I have worked in only total 2 companies with 5 years ongoing in the current company.
> 
> Let's see what happens on Monday.


You will have to chase vetassess to get your outcome in time. All your agent is bothered is to submit your documents and wait for an outcome. This is not a priority for him whereas its important for you. Take the matter in your own hands and explain vetassess the situation that it's already 12 weeks and your case is quite straightforward.


----------



## MegR

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and was looking out for some advise. I have already applied for my skills assessment via Vetassess and waiting for my report for Organisation and Methods analyst.
I am in the 13th week as of today and yet no response from them. I did send them an email during the 10th week and they said I will need to wait for 12 weeks minimum.
Thereby, I sent them a second email on Monday this week and they said my case is in the process of being assessed.


My query is as below:
1. Does my work experience have to match my Educational field?
2. Since I have already mailed them twice is it okay to call them during the 15th week and check for status??

Please share your thoughts.

Regards,
Meghana


----------



## Surfer127

MegR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My query is as below:
> 1. Does my work experience have to match my Educational field?
> 2. Since I have already mailed them twice is it okay to call them during the 15th week and check for status??
> 
> Please share your thoughts.
> 
> Regards,
> Meghana


Hi Meghana 
Welcome to the Forum !! 

1. Not necessary - Since your occupation is in group B " Group B Occupations require a qualification which is assessed as at least at the level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF)* Bachelor degree*, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation. In addition to this, the applicant must have at least one year of post-qualification employment in a field which is highly relevant and at an appropriate skill level to your nominated occupation completed in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. Pre-qualification employment may be considered."

So need to have relevant field / not relevant studies + work ex (1, ,2 or 3 years) to satisfy your condition 


2. Since I have already mailed them twice is it okay to call them during the 15th week and check for status?? .. YES its absolutely fine... to call or emaill..the any number of times.. just be polite !!!


----------



## MegR

Surfer127 said:


> Hi Meghana
> Welcome to the Forum !!
> 
> 1. Not necessary - Since your occupation is in group B " Group B Occupations require a qualification which is assessed as at least at the level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF)* Bachelor degree*, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation. In addition to this, the applicant must have at least one year of post-qualification employment in a field which is highly relevant and at an appropriate skill level to your nominated occupation completed in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. Pre-qualification employment may be considered."
> 
> So need to have relevant field / not relevant studies + work ex (1, ,2 or 3 years) to satisfy your condition
> 
> 
> 2. Since I have already mailed them twice is it okay to call them during the 15th week and check for status?? .. YES its absolutely fine... to call or emaill..the any number of times.. just be polite !!!


Thanks Surfer127 
I have done my BSc Microbiology but job role is more closer to Organisation and Methods analyst occupation (total 4 yrs of exp). Hope this should not be an issue. 

Thanks again


----------



## Surfer127

MegR said:


> Thanks Surfer127
> I have done my BSc Microbiology but job role is more closer to Organisation and Methods analyst occupation (total 4 yrs of exp). Hope this should not be an issue.
> 
> Thanks again


No issue - if you have submitted required documents !!


----------



## Eyadshe

Hi guys,
my application statues is completed and the outcome is positive in the main vetassess panel but I did receive any email from vetassess in this regard. Anybody face the same thing? Is my application finished?


----------



## ferdew

laurinoz said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> Where are we today?
> Shower this thread with good news :horn:
> 
> Amit, get them to fax you, so you can tell us all about your positive assessment :cheer2:
> 
> 
> In waiting:
> 
> McClaik
> Umeshinaz
> PrashantBhardwaj
> Sapna
> Kinjikraal
> SunnytoAustralia
> Ferdew
> Sumdur


i am through status was completed on thursday , outcome positive updated on friday and also have received a fax copy hip hip hurray thnks God


----------



## laurinoz

Eyadshe said:


> Hi guys,
> my application statues is completed and the outcome is positive in the main vetassess panel but I did receive any email from vetassess in this regard. Anybody face the same thing? Is my application finished?


Morning buddy.
Yes, you are through. Well done to you!! 
In regards to the email, be careful coz it might look like the Expat forum emails you receive when there's a comment on the Vetassess thread. You can spot it by the "no-reply" start.
Hope you'll find it


----------



## laurinoz

ferdew said:


> i am through status was completed on thursday , outcome positive updated on friday and also have received a fax copy hip hip hurray thnks God


Congrats Ferdew!!!
:drum: :drum:


----------



## Surfer127

:second::second::second::second::hippie::hippie:Congratulations eyadshe !!! & ferdew


----------



## padmavav

Devang said:


> I got vetassess result positive


Hi Devang,

I had looked at your post on Vetasses and need your help.

I have 9 years of experience in a BPO with 4 years in voice and 5 years in non-voice. My last experience was with RRD for 5 years with the designation of Client Manager handling a team size of 150 people.

My current experience is with a Media company but for a non-voice process. My current role is a Business Analyst (Operational Analyst) for a BPO set up. I had been in this role for 2 years.

I am confused as to what ANZCO code i should be applying for. My y-axis consultant suggested that I go with the current role. I wonder if they even understood my past experience.

Call Centre and Contact Centre Manager
Customer Service Manager
Organization and Method Analyst - 224712

Please advise what I should be choosing since there the points are connected to the number of years of experience. I have managed to score only 70 points now which I dont this is great.

Padma


----------



## Sapna

Call center manager is limited occupation in ACT state only.... I would suggest check all the 7 states list and check which occupation has more chances for nominating you....


----------



## padmavav

Hi Sapna,

Thanks for the reply

My consultant is suggesting that i go with method analyst since i have moved up to that level from a CSE and all the years of experience would be considered (11 years). She did also mention that Method Analyst requirements are currently open in SA and ACT whereas Call Centre Manager is open only with ACT.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi,

I was late yesterday, when i called them to fax my outcome they said send me a mail request.

They also said that it wont be possible today as they are closing now, but promised that they will send me fax tomorrow , which is today and its Saturday.

I did not receive any fax today ....so far...anxious....


----------



## laurinoz

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was late yesterday, when i called them to fax my outcome they said send me a mail request.
> 
> They also said that it wont be possible today as they are closing now, but promised that they will send me fax tomorrow , which is today and its Saturday.
> 
> I did not receive any fax today ....so far...anxious....


Amit,

Have you checked your online status? You should see if it is positive or negative today.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

laurinoz said:


> Amit,
> 
> Have you checked your online status? You should see if it is positive or negative today.


How?????its only showing completed....plz explain...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## snarayan

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> How?????its only showing completed....plz explain...:fingerscrossed:


They will hopefully update it on Monday. Dont expect anything to happen today.


----------



## Yenigalla

padmavav said:


> Hi Devang,
> 
> I had looked at your post on Vetasses and need your help.
> 
> I have 9 years of experience in a BPO with 4 years in voice and 5 years in non-voice. My last experience was with RRD for 5 years with the designation of Client Manager handling a team size of 150 people.
> 
> My current experience is with a Media company but for a non-voice process. My current role is a Business Analyst (Operational Analyst) for a BPO set up. I had been in this role for 2 years.
> 
> I am confused as to what ANZCO code i should be applying for. My y-axis consultant suggested that I go with the current role. I wonder if they even understood my past experience.
> 
> Call Centre and Contact Centre Manager
> Customer Service Manager
> Organization and Method Analyst - 224712
> 
> Please advise what I should be choosing since there the points are connected to the number of years of experience. I have managed to score only 70 points now which I dont this is great.
> 
> Padma


Padma, keep your options open in both the states.SA and ACT.
A min of 60 points is enough for you to qualify for SS visa. You have 70 points which is good.
Don't worry and go ahead applying.
Y


----------



## randika guruge

Hi all, 
I am an internal auditor, what is the time taken to the skill assessment with Vetassess & is there any other assessing body for this ?


----------



## randika guruge

thanks


----------



## Yenigalla

Vetassess takes a min of 12 weeks


----------



## inquisitiveme

Hi Everyone!!

I am new to this forum. I must say that this forum is very informative and useful. 

I have filed for Skill Assessment for the occupation : 'Organization & Method Analyst'.

Has anyone got his assessment as positive for this occupation?

Cheers !!

Occupation : Organization & Method Analyst | IELTS R:9, W: 8, L:9, S:9


----------



## bdapplicant

Dear inquisitiveme 

I have a doubt that whether i qualify for this category or not. Can you pls mention where do you work and what sort of qualification is you have?



inquisitiveme said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I am new to this forum. I must say that this forum is very informative and useful.
> 
> I have filed for Skill Assessment for the occupation : 'Organization & Method Analyst'.
> 
> Has anyone got his assessment as positive for this occupation?
> 
> Cheers !!
> 
> Occupation : Organization & Method Analyst | IELTS R:9, W: 8, L:9, S:9


----------



## laurinoz

inquisitiveme said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I am new to this forum. I must say that this forum is very informative and useful.
> 
> I have filed for Skill Assessment for the occupation : 'Organization & Method Analyst'.
> 
> Has anyone got his assessment as positive for this occupation?
> 
> Cheers !!
> 
> Occupation : Organization & Method Analyst | IELTS R:9, W: 8, L:9, S:9


I am impressed with your IELTS score! 
Have you been in India all your life or have you been living in another country to get such fluency?


----------



## Sapna

laurinoz said:


> I am impressed with your IELTS score!
> Have you been in India all your life or have you been living in another country to get such fluency?


I agree with laurinoz amazing ielts score.


----------



## Sapna

Hey Guys just got an email that my application is completed...


----------



## padmavav

Congrats Sapna! Was that your skill assessment that got completed? What role did you apply for and how long did it take?


----------



## flyinghigh

Sapna said:


> Hey Guys just got an email that my application is completed...


congrats


----------



## flyinghigh

I am sending my application to Vetassess for skills assessment you mind sharing a bit of info to make sure I get my docs right . Please share your e mail. I am applying as Sales Representative .ANY HELP WILL BE appreciated thanks in advance.good luck with your further progress. Cheers


----------



## flyinghigh

Sapna said:


> Hey Guys just got an email that my application is completed...


What occupation did you apply as, got my docs almost done . Could you share
the list of supporting documents you enclosed getting butterflies in the stomach .Chose Sales rep as the occupation did not take my IELTS yet ,


----------



## Sapna

My occupation is 139914 quality assurance....and I attached my 10th,12th & TYB com certificates.... and I have 9 years experience with 7 years as quality experience so attached all the possible employment evidence like offer letter confirmation letter, promotion letter, salary slips I didn't have all so all the years form 16, Letter from HR, my boss statutory declaration and self declaration.


----------



## ejpaul77

Sapna said:


> Hey Guys just got an email that my application is completed...


Wow..!! Congratulations Sapna..!!! Ur outcome is out exaclty on time..!!


----------



## Sapna

Thx but don't know the result just completed have asked them to fax they said will get by end of day


----------



## flyinghigh

thanks for the quick revert sorry to ask you so many questions what about the job description is it from the employer or enclose that on ur resume . you mind sharing your e mail . are you doing the process on your own or through a consultant


----------



## kingjkraal

Gave Vetasses a call today morning, got the standard reply that sometimes it might take more then 12 weeks, so hold on. Result will be out soon.

Congrats Sapna, you and i have almost the same time frame, i should receive my result within next week.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Monday morning started with a great news friends! No points for guessing, but let me still spell it out  

Assessment Result = +ve !

Remarks :
_
Field of Study : The qualification is in a highly relevant field of study

Employment : Based on the evidence provided, at least one year of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation. The employment above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation

Skills Assessment Outcome : Positive_

Off to editing the signature now


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> Hey Guys just got an email that my application is completed...


At last!!!!!
Are you going to ask them to fax you? Or do you prefer to wait a day and see your result online?
Bring us good news buddy :biggrin1:


----------



## laurinoz

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Monday morning started with a great news friends! No points for guessing, but let me still spell it out
> 
> Assessment Result = +ve !
> 
> Remarks :
> _
> Field of Study : The qualification is in a highly relevant field of study
> 
> Employment : Based on the evidence provided, at least one year of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation. The employment above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation
> 
> Skills Assessment Outcome : Positive_
> 
> Off to editing the signature now


Starting to love today, so many great news!
Well one Prashant, I am really thrilled for you buddy
:drum: :drum:


----------



## laurinoz

Prashant, don't forget to update the timeline


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> Starting to love today, so many great news!
> Well one Prashant, I am really thrilled for you buddy
> :drum: :drum:


Thank you buddy! It was a long wait, but glad its over... Getting to preparing for SA SS now..

I am hoping that the rest of my friends who are eagerly waiting for their results have a reason to cheer this week! 

Also 
Google Drive Document : Updated
Signature : Updated


----------



## Sapna

laurinoz said:


> At last!!!!!
> Are you going to ask them to fax you? Or do you prefer to wait a day and see your result online?
> Bring us good news buddy :biggrin1:


I asked them to fax....I hope its positive


----------



## snarayan

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Thank you buddy! It was a long wait, but glad its over... Getting to preparing for SA SS now..
> 
> I am hoping that the rest of my friends who are eagerly waiting for their results have a reason to cheer this week!
> 
> Also
> Google Drive Document : Updated
> Signature : Updated


Congratulations Prashant.

Now you are at the most crucial hurdle!! State sponsorship...

Your occupation is shown as Low Availability, so act fast to secure nomination.

Remember, the availability of the occupation will be taken into account when they assess your application and not when you submit it.


----------



## harsheys

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Monday morning started with a great news friends! No points for guessing, but let me still spell it out
> 
> Assessment Result = +ve !
> 
> Remarks :
> _
> Field of Study : The qualification is in a highly relevant field of study
> 
> Employment : Based on the evidence provided, at least one year of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation. The employment above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation
> 
> Skills Assessment Outcome : Positive_
> 
> Off to editing the signature now


Many congratulations Prashant  Way to go


----------



## Sapna

flyinghigh said:


> thanks for the quick revert sorry to ask you so many questions what about the job description is it from the employer or enclose that on ur resume . you mind sharing your e mail . are you doing the process on your own or through a consultant


I have worked in 2 companies so the last company gave my roles and responsibilities on the companys letter head...but for previous company I got my manager to give my roles and responsibilities on stamp paper...check you PM


----------



## Sapna

harsheys said:


> Many congratulations Prashant  Way to go


Congrats


----------



## Sapna

Sapna said:


> I have worked in 2 companies so the last company gave my roles and responsibilities on the companys letter head...but for previous company I got my manager to give my roles and responsibilities on stamp paper...check you PM


I am doing it myself no agent


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

snarayan said:


> Congratulations Prashant.
> 
> Now you are at the most crucial hurdle!! State sponsorship...
> 
> Your occupation is shown as Low Availability, so act fast to secure nomination.
> 
> Remember, the availability of the occupation will be taken into account when they assess your application and not when you submit it.



Thank you Sapna, and thank you again for taking out time to review the availability. I am hoping to submit my application in the next couple of days for sure! Form 80 is ready, and there is a word document explaining why I chose SA is what I am currently working on.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

harsheys said:


> Many congratulations Prashant  Way to go


Thank you Harsheys!


----------



## snarayan

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Thank you Sapna, and thank you again for taking out time to review the availability. I am hoping to submit my application in the next couple of days for sure! Form 80 is ready, and there is a word document explaining why I chose SA is what I am currently working on.


Snarayan here! not Sapna...


----------



## Sapna

Lol


----------



## padmavav

Narayan,

Where do we check the availibility? Could you post the link please?

It would b very helpful.


----------



## snarayan

padmavav said:


> Narayan,
> 
> Where do we check the availibility? Could you post the link please?
> 
> It would b very helpful.


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## padmavav

Thanks Narayan. That was very helpful.


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Snarayan here! not Sapna...


Hahahaha, I think our Prashant has lost focus, he is somewhere on the moon


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

*illusion*

Hi All..

My assessment is completed on Friday since then I have called them twice to send fax, once on Friday -gentlemen who picked up call said will fax on sat. Today one lady picked up and said will send in a while(2 hrs passed).Still waiting, neither they have updated online....could not sleep from last 2 days ....:fingerscrossed: dont know what to do...


----------



## ejpaul77

Sapna said:


> Hey Guys just got an email that my application is completed...


Sapna..

Did you know if any of your employers got contacted or any sort of verificatio done ?


----------



## Sapna

ejpaul77 said:


> Sapna..
> 
> Did you know if any of your employers got contacted or any sort of verificatio done ?


 No verification done


----------



## ejpaul77

Sapna said:


> No verification done


Mine too they haven't contacted any of my references given in SD.. Worried if my outcome gets delayed if they have to verify my profile. Am in the 12th week now..


----------



## Sapna

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All..
> 
> My assessment is completed on Friday since then I have called them twice to send fax, once on Friday -gentlemen who picked up call said will fax on sat. Today one lady picked up and said will send in a while(2 hrs passed).Still waiting, neither they have updated online....could not sleep from last 2 days ....:fingerscrossed: dont know what to do...


Same thing,,, I called and they said will fax today and they called me back as they were not able to fax successfully. ..then I explained them to add country code...then that gentle man said oh yeah didn't think of that...I was like really dude you guys do that all the time and these guys are verifying our info....anyways I know how it feels I am sailing in the same boat I have not moved since 10:00 am sitting on the couch and just starring at the computer checks ng info again and again....going crazy %-)


----------



## Sapna

ejpaul77 said:


> Mine too they haven't contacted any of my references given in SD.. Worried if my outcome gets delayed if they have to verify my profile. Am in the 12th week now..


Don't worry send them a polite email asking the status....thats what I did and they finished reviewing in weeks time...


----------



## Joseph M F

Dear Team members,

given my IELTS, result will be out on 4th of OCT

for the last one and half years ,i am working with the same company and planning to change once the VET result is out.

will it create a problem in state sponsorship,EOI and DIAC?


pls some one reply


----------



## Sapna

Hey guys how many days it takes for online status to change from completed to successful or positive


----------



## inquisitiveme

I am working as a Business Analyst with an IT firm.




bdapplicant said:


> Dear inquisitiveme
> 
> I have a doubt that whether i qualify for this category or not. Can you pls mention where do you work and what sort of qualification is you have?


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

*finally*

Hi All...

I am pleased to inform you all that my outcome is *positive* and stating qualification and experience is highly relevant to nominated occupation.

Just received fax...agony finally ended.

So happy.........


----------



## inquisitiveme

Thanks Snarayan for posting the link


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that my outcome is positive and stating qualification and experience is highly relevant to nominated occupation.
> 
> Just received fax...agony finally ended.
> 
> So happy.........


Great!! Congratulations...


----------



## laurinoz

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that my outcome is *positive* and stating qualification and experience is highly relevant to nominated occupation.
> 
> Just received fax...agony finally ended.
> 
> So happy.........


Many congrats Amit!
:cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

snarayan said:


> Snarayan here! not Sapna...


My apologies... I was on my way to the moon when I read about low availability, and got a bit disoriented...


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> Hey guys how many days it takes for online status to change from completed to successful or positive


It takes 1 or 2 days


----------



## inquisitiveme

Hi Senior Expats,

I have filed for the skill assessment last week for the occupation 'Organization and method analyst'. This occupation is under Low Availability at 'SNOL'. I am li'l worried now, as it'll take around 3 months to get the result from VETAS and by that time it could be wiped out from the list. Pls share your views on that as I am worried now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

laurinoz said:


> It takes 1 or 2 days


Sapna,

Check ...ur online status...mine is changed , when u click on your application reference no. it will show outcome.


----------



## Sapna

inquisitiveme said:


> Hi Senior Expats,
> 
> I have filed for the skill assessment last week for the occupation 'Organization and method analyst', last week. This occupation is under Low Availability at 'SNOL'. I am li'l worried now, as it'll take around 3 months to get the result from VETAS and by that time it could be wiped out from the list. Pls share your views on that as I am worried now.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I was trying to send you PM but I guess you have not activated that...


----------



## inquisitiveme

Sapna said:


> I was trying to send you PM but I guess you have not activated that...


Hi Sapna,

New to this forum. How to activate the PM?


----------



## Sapna

inquisitiveme said:


> Hi Sapna,
> 
> New to this forum. How to activate the PM?


Check your PM


----------



## Yenigalla

Hi My occupation is currently in limited category. I am eligible for ACT SS 190.
My IELTs ,S-8,W-8,R-7,L-9. I gain 10 pointsfor ielts.
My overall points score is 60. I ve submitted my docs to vetassess and recvd acknowledgement on Sept.10
Shud I retake Ielts to achieve a better score ( get an 8 in all modules),so that I gain 20 points- since my occupation is in limited category.?


----------



## Surfer127

Yenigalla said:


> Hi My occupation is currently in limited category. I am eligible for ACT SS 190.
> My IELTs ,S-8,W-8,R-7,L-9. I gain 10 pointsfor ielts.
> My overall points score is 60. I ve submitted my docs to vetassess and recvd acknowledgement on Sept.10
> Shud I retake Ielts to achieve a better score ( get an 8 in all modules),so that I gain 20 points- since my occupation is in limited category.?


You may want to take it again !! if you are going for 189 - it will definitely help u .. but for 190 - i think u satisfy the minimum criterion required.


----------



## MegR

Hi All,

Quick Question. My occupation 224712 has moved from high availability to low availability currently. I am waiting for my Vetassess report and in my 14th week. IELTS exam in Oct 2013.

Please can someone explain if this move looks bad or is there any ray of hope 

Many Thanks!


----------



## Yenigalla

Surfer127 said:


> You may want to take it again !! if you are going for 189 - it will definitely help u .. but for 190 - i think u satisfy the minimum criterion required.


Tks Surfer,but min reqd points for both 189 & 190 is 60.,?


----------



## Sapna

Hey I wanna ask on behalf of my sis she has diploma in hotel management and MBA degree with reputed university(India) what are the chances of getting positive for education


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Sapna said:


> Hey I wanna ask on behalf of my sis she has diploma in hotel management and MBA degree with reputed university(India) what are the chances of getting positive for education


That depends upon what ANZCO she is choosing, relevance of qualification depends upon that, however she can claim points for sure for her education.


----------



## laurinoz

Yenigalla said:


> Hi My occupation is currently in limited category. I am eligible for ACT SS 190.
> My IELTs ,S-8,W-8,R-7,L-9. I gain 10 pointsfor ielts.
> My overall points score is 60. I ve submitted my docs to vetassess and recvd acknowledgement on Sept.10
> Shud I retake Ielts to achieve a better score ( get an 8 in all modules),so that I gain 20 points- since my occupation is in limited category.?


Hi Yenigalla,

The fact that your occupation is on limited category is not impacting the number of points you need to get for a 190. 60 points is all you need.
However, I invite you to check the requirements from ACT when occupations are in limited category, explained on their website.

Good luck


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> Hey I wanna ask on behalf of my sis she has diploma in hotel management and MBA degree with reputed university(India) what are the chances of getting positive for education


Hi buddy,

Well, in regards to Hotel Management Diploma, she has to make sure it is at the AQF level.
I'd recommend she goes with the MBA Degree instead, to be on the safe side


----------



## ejpaul77

Hi All..

I heard WA will roolout the new ocupations list on 1st of oct, is that true ?

If yes, then any idea which occupations would go unavailable ?


----------



## laurinoz

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi All..
> 
> I heard WA will roolout the new ocupations list on 1st of oct, is that true ?
> 
> If yes, then any idea which occupations would go unavailable ?


Yes it is. The new list is coming alongside the new criterias. 
Can't say for sure what the new list will be, but the below list can help you see where your occupation stands at the moment.

The Department of Training and Workforce Development - State priority occupation list


----------



## ejpaul77

laurinoz said:


> Yes it is. The new list is coming alongside the new criterias.
> Can't say for sure what the new list will be, but the below list can help you see where your occupation stands at the moment.
> 
> The Department of Training and Workforce Development - State priority occupation list


Mine is in 2b list.. Just worried if it ill go unavailable..!


----------



## snarayan

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi All..
> 
> I heard WA will roolout the new ocupations list on 1st of oct, is that true ?
> 
> If yes, then any idea which occupations would go unavailable ?


Occupations as part of state priority 1,2a and 2b have a good chance of remaining on the list. But it is just a strong assumption, nothing for sure. Let's wait for another 7 days and see what happens.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

snarayan said:


> Occupations as part of state priority 1,2a and 2b have a good chance of remaining on the list. But it is just a strong assumption, nothing for sure. Let's wait for another 7 days and see what happens.


Hi,

I am applying EOI today...is it worth doing that or should i wait.

Also i am confused after reading my vetassess assessment that how much point i will get for my B.sc. hospitality and hotel administration.

Please help?????????


----------



## laurinoz

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying EOI today...is it worth doing that or should i wait.
> 
> Also i am confused after reading my vetassess assessment that how much point i will get for my B.sc. hospitality and hotel administration.
> 
> Please help?????????


Amit,

1. What makes you want to wait?
2. By filling your Eoi, you will know how many points you get. Why are you unsure?


----------



## Yenigalla

laurinoz said:


> Hi Yenigalla,
> 
> The fact that your occupation is on limited category is not impacting the number of points you need to get for a 190. 60 points is all you need.
> However, I invite you to check the requirements from ACT when occupations are in limited category, explained on their website.
> 
> Good luck


thank U laurinoz. I will stay put with these ielts results. I read through the details on their website.


----------



## Sakora

Hi

I wana claim 5 points of spouse.

My husband did Master of science in Chemistry. I read VETASS guideline group A so just got 1 yr experience has to be shown after last qualification.

My query is Can I claim points with *CHEMIST* BASED ON qualification? is it relevent to field??

[B[/B]


----------



## Sapna

Hey guys I got a negative outcome


----------



## snarayan

Sapna said:


> Hey guys I got a negative outcome


Hi Sapna,

Sorry to hear that. Can you elaborate what was the reason given by vetassess for the negative outcome?


----------



## Sapna

I spoke to my CO she said my occupation is in service industry...and according to them it should be from manufacturing industry....( Quality Assurance )and it is no where mentioned on the website what she said....also she will send me a detailed explanation in the email and would also suggest another job code that relates to my roles and responsibilities....


----------



## Sapna

I did my research and no where it mentions that it should be from manufacturing industry....


----------



## snarayan

Sapna said:


> I did my research and no where it mentions that it should be from manufacturing industry....


I would suggest you to wait for the detailed reply from your co. If he/ she is able to suggest an alternative occupation, that will be a good thing because you will surely get a positive assessment. And I believe reassessment will be quite fast as they have already verified your qualification and experience. Don't lose heart, stay strong and you will get there.


----------



## Sapna

snarayan said:


> I would suggest you to wait for the detailed reply from your co. If he/ she is able to suggest an alternative occupation, that will be a good thing because you will surely get a positive assessment. And I believe reassessment will be quite fast as they have already verified your qualification and experience. Don't lose heart, stay strong and you will get there.


thanks snarayan


----------



## ejpaul77

Hi Guys,

I have contacted vetassess regarding my application status yesterday as am in my 12th week now. I got a reply from them as below.

"In response to your query regarding the status of your application with VETASSESS, we apologise for the delay in processing your case and any inconvenience this has caused, however, your case is now being treated with priority.

An assessment officer may contact you via email to notify you if further documents and/or information is required. If the documents are complete, all attempts will be made to try to complete your case within a couple of weeks".

Dose it take couple of more weeks ???


----------



## snarayan

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have contacted vetassess regarding my application status yesterday as am in my 12th week now. I got a reply from them as below.
> 
> "In response to your query regarding the status of your application with VETASSESS, we apologise for the delay in processing your case and any inconvenience this has caused, however, your case is now being treated with priority.
> 
> An assessment officer may contact you via email to notify you if further documents and/or information is required. If the documents are complete, all attempts will be made to try to complete your case within a couple of weeks".
> 
> Dose it take couple of more weeks ???


It's a standard reply. But if a co is assigned and if the case is straightforward, you should get the outcome in a couple of days.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

*plz help*

hi,

My skill assessment says:-

E*employment Assessed:-
Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-3/2013 to 8/2013
Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-7/2012 to 3/2-13 
Duration of Employment-
Based on the evidence provided,years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this skill assessment. Employment describe above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.*

My question is I have more than 8 years of experience, my agent is telling me that they have considered only 1.5 yr. of experience , which is mentioned in the "employment assessed".

Please tel me whether i can claim 10 points or not for my EOI orif i mention all my emplacement in my EOI, can i get 15 points?

What do i understand from above mentioned outcome from VETASSESS.

PLZ HELP??????


----------



## ejpaul77

snarayan said:


> It's a standard reply. But if a co is assigned and if the case is straightforward, you should get the outcome in a couple of days.


Thank You Narayan, was little worried thinking that i have to wait for couple of more weeks..


----------



## Surfer127

Sapna - Sorry to hear !!


----------



## harneek

Sapna said:


> I did my research and no where it mentions that it should be from manufacturing industry....


Hi Sapna, I also applied for 139913 Laboratory Manager. My entire work experience is also related to Healthcare (Hospitals) only. I never worked in manufacturing industry. does this mean i will also assess as ####

Experts pls advice. i am also hoping my outcome in this month:fingerscrossed:. 

Pl GOD help me ray:


----------



## harneek

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have contacted vetassess regarding my application status yesterday as am in my 12th week now. I got a reply from them as below.
> 
> "In response to your query regarding the status of your application with VETASSESS, we apologise for the delay in processing your case and any inconvenience this has caused, however, your case is now being treated with priority.
> 
> An assessment officer may contact you via email to notify you if further documents and/or information is required. If the documents are complete, all attempts will be made to try to complete your case within a couple of weeks".
> 
> Dose it take couple of more weeks ???


I also received the same statement.


----------



## Surfer127

Guys which all states will update their occupation list in october?

I am aware of WA.. any other ??


----------



## harneek

ejpaul77 said:


> Harneek,
> 
> Which job code did u apply for ?
> How many weeks did u complete so far ?


Job code 139913. i am in my 14th week


----------



## ejpaul77

harneek said:


> Job code 139913. i am in my 14th week


Are u aware of any verification done so far ?


----------



## harneek

ejpaul77 said:


> Are u aware of any verification done so far ?


No verification till now. but scared from Sapna outcome.


----------



## harneek

SNARAYAN/SURFER/LORIANZ, 

Seeking your advice on my today's first post.


----------



## laurinoz

harneek said:


> SNARAYAN/SURFER/LORIANZ,
> 
> Seeking your advice on my today's first post.


Hi Harneek,

I wish I could reassure you, but vetassess have their own guidelines when it comes to assessing an occupation. And none of us can say if you are going to go through or not.

But, I beg you to not lose hope. Not until you actually see the outcome on the website or on the fax or on the letter.

So, as we say here, keep calm and wait


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> I spoke to my CO she said my occupation is in service industry...and according to them it should be from manufacturing industry....( Quality Assurance )and it is no where mentioned on the website what she said....also she will send me a detailed explanation in the email and would also suggest another job code that relates to my roles and responsibilities....


Hi Sapna,

Sorry to read that. You must feel disraught right now, so you have all my support. I too had a negative outcome, so I know how you feel.

But, it's not over for you, if Vetassess is able to find you the right occupation code. Let's just hope it is available for 190. Remember what I said, "when there is hope, there are possibilities". 
You might want to take some time off to put your thoughts back together, and there is nothing wrong with that.

Just keep us informed about what your CO will say on her email.
Keep strong


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> Hi Sapna,
> 
> Sorry to read that. You must feel disraught right now, so you have all my support. I too had a negative outcome, so I know how you feel.
> 
> But, it's not over for you, if Vetassess is able to find you the right occupation code. Let's just hope it is available for 190. Remember what I said, "when there is hope, there are possibilities".
> You might want to take some time off to put your thoughts back together, and there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Just keep us informed about what your CO will say on her email.
> Keep strong


Folks, I would pray for you! This is not a nice thing to read, specially when you have been around to help and push the rest of the group here on this forum! 

Lourinoz, what are your next steps?


----------



## harneek

laurinoz said:


> Hi Harneek,
> 
> I wish I could reassure you, but vetassess have their own guidelines when it comes to assessing an occupation. And none of us can say if you are going to go through or not.
> 
> But, I beg you to not lose hope. Not until you actually see the outcome on the website or on the fax or on the letter.
> 
> So, as we say here, keep calm and wait


Hi laurinoz

Thanks!!! you are really a grreat supporter.

I didn't get your post, wrote to Sapna.

"You also had a Negative outcome" ?????

Are you received your Assessment result


----------



## laurinoz

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Folks, I would pray for you! This is not a nice thing to read, specially when you have been around to help and push the rest of the group here on this forum!
> 
> Lourinoz, what are your next steps?


Yes, I am planning on taking long holidays, and come visit each of you once you've made it to z 

My negative outcome is due to my Diploma in Hotel Management, which has not been assessed at the required level.
So I am considering getting the proper qualification, and hope my occupation will still be here in a year or two. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

harneek said:


> Hi laurinoz
> 
> Thanks!!! you are really a grreat supporter.
> 
> I didn't get your post, wrote to Sapna.
> 
> "You also had a Negative outcome" ?????
> 
> Are you received your Assessment result


I did receive it, yes. But not to worry, I've gotten back on my feet :faint:


----------



## harneek

laurinoz said:


> I did receive it, yes. But not to worry, I've gotten back on my feet :faint:


When was you received it? What was the reason? I never thought of it.


----------



## Sakora

Hi seniors

plz give answer of my query


I just wana pass skill assessment, wt r the criteria. As I said earlier I m not primary applicant.. I wana claim 5 pts of partner

qualification : Master of Science in chemistry
*Code: Chemist*

Based on qualification and ANZCO code is relevent to each other?? to pass skill assement


----------



## Sapna

laurinoz said:


> Hi Sapna,
> 
> Sorry to read that. You must feel disraught right now, so you have all my support. I too had a negative outcome, so I know how you feel.
> 
> But, it's not over for you, if Vetassess is able to find you the right occupation code. Let's just hope it is available for 190. Remember what I said, "when there is hope, there are possibilities".
> You might want to take some time off to put your thoughts back together, and there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Just keep us informed about what your CO will say on her email.
> Keep strong


Thanks so much Laurinoz....I will definitely keep everybody posted on what my CO has to say.....will keep standing back up.....may be whatever happens it happens for a reason which we may not see now...


----------



## mimfarook

Sapna said:


> I spoke to my CO she said my occupation is in service industry...and according to them it should be from manufacturing industry....( Quality Assurance )and it is no where mentioned on the website what she said....also she will send me a detailed explanation in the email and would also suggest another job code that relates to my roles and responsibilities....


Hey sapna. Sorry to hear. I thought that vetassess would have given the option before giving a negative outcome. This is what I read on some posts from applicants last year. Looks like they have changed rules so that they could make money out of it.


----------



## Sakora

plz answer plz


----------



## nectar_s

laurinoz said:


> Hi Sapna,
> 
> Sorry to read that. You must feel disraught right now, so you have all my support. I too had a negative outcome, so I know how you feel.
> 
> But, it's not over for you, if Vetassess is able to find you the right occupation code. Let's just hope it is available for 190. Remember what I said, "when there is hope, there are possibilities".
> You might want to take some time off to put your thoughts back together, and there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Just keep us informed about what your CO will say on her email.
> Keep strong


Sapna/ Laurinoz,

Sorry to hear that.. but dont lose hopes. this door of failure will definitely open the better door of future. 

Laurinoz,

you have been a great support for all of us.. 

Sure your might see other way around


----------



## evanmklc

Hi Laurinoz

I've just gotten a negative outcome from vetassess for my nominated occupation (Forester) 

You mentioned that Vetassess might be able to find the right occupation code, did you receive any advice yourself after the assessment?

Seems like it's all quite a bit of hit-and-miss. I am a recent graduate with a Bachelor of Science degree (with honours), majoring in Biology and Environmental Sciences. I would've thought that it was a highly relevant qualification, but quite apparently not! 

As it is, i'll just have to wait for the outcome letter for an explanation. Hopefully the case officer can also give some advice on a more suitable occupation. I might try for 'Agricultural Scientist' next.

Will update here once I know more.

Regards,
Evan 



laurinoz said:


> Hi Sapna,
> 
> Sorry to read that. You must feel disraught right now, so you have all my support. I too had a negative outcome, so I know how you feel.
> 
> But, it's not over for you, if Vetassess is able to find you the right occupation code. Let's just hope it is available for 190. Remember what I said, "when there is hope, there are possibilities".
> You might want to take some time off to put your thoughts back together, and there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Just keep us informed about what your CO will say on her email.
> Keep strong


----------



## Sapna

evanmklc said:


> Hi Laurinoz
> 
> I've just gotten a negative outcome from vetassess for my nominated occupation (Forester)
> 
> You mentioned that Vetassess might be able to find the right occupation code, did you receive any advice yourself after the assessment?
> 
> Seems like it's all quite a bit of hit-and-miss. I am a recent graduate with a Bachelor of Science degree (with honours), majoring in Biology and Environmental Sciences. I would've thought that it was a highly relevant qualification, but quite apparently not!
> 
> As it is, i'll just have to wait for the outcome letter for an explanation. Hopefully the case officer can also give some advice on a more suitable occupation. I might try for 'Agricultural Scientist' next.
> 
> Will update here once I know more.
> 
> Regards,
> Evan


Hey sorry to hear about your outcome....call them and discuss your case with CO...that what I did and they will guide you


----------



## laurinoz

Sakora said:


> Hi
> 
> I wana claim 5 points of spouse.
> 
> My husband did Master of science in Chemistry. I read VETASS guideline group A so just got 1 yr experience has to be shown after last qualification.
> 
> My query is Can I claim points with *CHEMIST* BASED ON qualification? is it relevent to field??
> 
> [B[/B]


Hi Sakora,

Sorry, very busy at work, and I am so not into chemistry 
I might not be the best person to ask in regards to your particular job code.
However, I would suggest as follow:
If your qualification and year experience match the duties listed as relevant under the ANZSCO Code, then you should be fine.

Example:
Your transcript shows you studied *Medicine A*
Your job description shows you are working with *Mediciine A*
Your ANZSCO Code says that the tasks include dealing with *Medicine A*

Vetassess has a guideline which they use to assess qualif, experiences, and they really refer to the tasks listed on the ANZSCO list. If you match them, you are good to go.

Does that help answer your query?


----------



## laurinoz

nectar_s said:


> Sapna/ Laurinoz,
> 
> Sorry to hear that.. but dont lose hopes. this door of failure will definitely open the better door of future.
> 
> Laurinoz,
> 
> you have been a great support for all of us..
> 
> Sure your might see other way around


Thanks Nectar,

I should have more information in the coming month :fingerscrossed:
Meanwhile, i am still here to help around.


----------



## peanut48

Hi Sapna and Laurinoz,

Sorry to hear about the temporary setbacks and glad to hear the positivity each of you have shown. It's definitely not the end and just a hurdle. I've waited for more than 5.5 years and still counting for my Oz PR. And I don't even know if it'll ever come through, its just another part of my life. So let's hope you too don't give up and I look forward to hearing about positive re-assessments in the future.


----------



## laurinoz

peanut48 said:


> Hi Sapna and Laurinoz,
> 
> Sorry to hear about the temporary setbacks and glad to hear the positivity each of you have shown. It's definitely not the end and just a hurdle. I've waited for more than 5.5 years and still counting for my Oz PR. And I don't even know if it'll ever come through, its just another part of my life. So let's hope you too don't give up and I look forward to hearing about positive re-assessments in the future.


Thanks Peanut


----------



## Sakora

Thnx Laurionoz

well, I dont wana claim for expeience points for employment,, I just need suitable skill assessment to exempt...

I think 1 yr employment is mandatory in last 5 yr??

Is it related to my academic study? isnt i?

Can I make skill assessment just of qualification only??? or 1 yr experience is mandatory ??


----------



## randika guruge

I m planing to lodge the skill assessment this week. how long will it take with Vetassess ?


----------



## randika guruge

I m not claiming for my work experience, so do i need to mention the experience in the application?
Obtain a employee reference letter, pay slips & service letter ?
its great any senior expat can help me with this ?


----------



## besthar

laurinoz said:


> Hi Sapna,
> 
> Sorry to read that. You must feel disraught right now, so you have all my support. I too had a negative outcome, so I know how you feel.
> 
> But, it's not over for you, if Vetassess is able to find you the right occupation code. Let's just hope it is available for 190. Remember what I said, "when there is hope, there are possibilities".
> You might want to take some time off to put your thoughts back together, and there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Just keep us informed about what your CO will say on her email.
> Keep strong


Unfortunate and Unbelievable... Am sure you guys are not one of those ... who would give up so easily... you guys would have probably started working on a workaround or an alternate route to the destination. My best wishes always with you... and we will surely catch up in weeks/months to come at OZ...


----------



## Sapna

Thanks Besthar


----------



## Sapna

Hey guys I wanna check if I have 

Age-30 points
Ielts-10 points
Qualification-15 points
Occupation-nil 

Which makes it 55 but if I don't claim points for occupation as it was negative so can I still go ahead on the basis of my studies for State sponsorship or any other visa.... I might be sounding stupid... but any hope will help....


----------



## snarayan

Sapna said:


> Hey guys I wanna check if I have
> 
> Age-30 points
> Ielts-10 points
> Qualification-15 points
> Occupation-nil
> 
> Which makes it 55 but if I don't claim points for occupation as it was negative so can I still go ahead on the basis of my studies for State sponsorship or any other visa.... I might be sounding stupid... but any hope will help....


Unfortunately you need a positive skills assessment to move to the next stage.


----------



## Sapna

Oh OK so that just leaves me with 2 options reassessment and or change of job code


----------



## snarayan

randika guruge said:


> I m not claiming for my work experience, so do i need to mention the experience in the application?
> Obtain a employee reference letter, pay slips & service letter ?
> its great any senior expat can help me with this ?


You need to have minimum professional, paid experience in order to get a positive skills assessment from vetassess depending on your your occupation. 
Later it's upto you at the diac stage whether you want to claim points for experience or not.

But for vetassess you have no other option than yo prove your work experience with references and payslips.

Hope this answers


----------



## peanut48

Hey Khanash and KT, from the timeline doc I see both of you received your assessment quickly in 4 weeks, did you apply for urgency request? Please let us know!

TIA


----------



## Sapna

Hey guys I spoke to Vetassess again and today they gave me another reason for negative result....I am definitely going for reassessment... will keep everybody posted with my case....


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi,

Laurinoz and Sapna,

I am really disheartened and sorry to hear your outcomes. 

Prashant congrats fr +ve outcome. 

A tip for all:- Do prefer to go for Vetassess Advisory Service bfr applying fr final Vetassess skill assessment. It takes appx 2 weeks for the result and fees is very nominal. Moreover it eliminates the risk of -ve assessment frm vetassess for chosing wrong occupation and other factors.


----------



## Yenigalla

Vetassess takes a min of 12 weeks to revert with the assessment. Pls note the 12 week period is from the day you recieve acknowledgement from vetassess and not from the day you lodge the application.


----------



## laurinoz

Sapna said:


> Hey guys I spoke to Vetassess again and today they gave me another reason for negative result....I am definitely going for reassessment... will keep everybody posted with my case....


Sounds great!
Definitely keep us posted


----------



## laurinoz

besthar said:


> Unfortunate and Unbelievable... Am sure you guys are not one of those ... who would give up so easily... you guys would have probably started working on a workaround or an alternate route to the destination. My best wishes always with you... and we will surely catch up in weeks/months to come at OZ...


You are so right Besthar. 
Sapna is apparently going for reassessment, and I am planning to get the proper qualification.
Keep the beer cold for my visit


----------



## laurinoz

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Laurinoz and Sapna,
> 
> I am really disheartened and sorry to hear your outcomes.
> 
> Prashant congrats fr +ve outcome.
> 
> A tip for all:- Do prefer to go for Vetassess Advisory Service bfr applying fr final Vetassess skill assessment. It takes appx 2 weeks for the result and fees is very nominal. Moreover it eliminates the risk of -ve assessment frm vetassess for chosing wrong occupation and other factors.


Thanks Sharmaabhi,

And I back up your suggestion.
If you are in any doubt about your experience of qualification, the advisory service is a good help. I might regret today not having used it, it would have saved me time and money, and I could have known 3 months ago that I needed a different qualification.
May my experience help others, especially if they are going without an agent. :hippie:


----------



## Sapna

You guys are so wonderful.... I am so addicted to this forum....thanks again


----------



## Yenigalla

Yes. Let's keep up the positive attitude..


----------



## harneek

Sapna said:


> Hey guys I spoke to Vetassess again and today they gave me another reason for negative result....I am definitely going for reassessment... will keep everybody posted with my case....


Hi Sapna

If possible, pl share the another reason, given by VET to you. It will help others/me to think on that prospective.


----------



## Sapna

Today when I called I learnt my CO is on vacation and my qualification has been assessed positive but occupation not relevant to my code and while giving me explanation she mentioned that I am a customer service rep......which I was 7.2 years ago.....so I think my CO might be excited to go on vacation hence goofed up....so the sweet lady who is now looking into it told me that she will look at my papers in detail and also gave her direct number to discuss my case tomorrow after she sends me an email....so hoping for a miracle.....


----------



## Surfer127

All the best Sapna. Hope you sail through 

Laurinoz - Dude - what happened ?


----------



## Sapna

Surfer127 said:


> All the best Sapna. Hope you sail through
> 
> Laurinoz - Dude - what happened ?


Thx Surfer


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> All the best Sapna. Hope you sail through
> 
> Laurinoz - Dude - what happened ?


I am waiting for you to add me as dependent


----------



## besthar

laurinoz said:


> You are so right Besthar.
> Sapna is apparently going for reassessment, and I am planning to get the proper qualification.
> Keep the beer cold for my visit


Cold... naaa.... 

Its gotta be chilled and its gonna be Fosters.

Keep the faith....


----------



## Surfer127

Besthar - one for me as well.. 

Laurinoz - hahahaha sure !!!


----------



## harneek

sapna said:


> today when i called i learnt my co is on vacation and my qualification has been assessed positive but occupation not relevant to my code and while giving me explanation she mentioned that i am a customer service rep......which i was 7.2 years ago.....so i think my co might be excited to go on vacation hence goofed up....so the sweet lady who is now looking into it told me that she will look at my papers in detail and also gave her direct number to discuss my case tomorrow after she sends me an email....so hoping for a miracle.....


where there is a will - there is a way


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Sapna said:


> Today when I called I learnt my CO is on vacation and my qualification has been assessed positive but occupation not relevant to my code and while giving me explanation she mentioned that I am a customer service rep......which I was 7.2 years ago.....so I think my CO might be excited to go on vacation hence goofed up....so the sweet lady who is now looking into it told me that she will look at my papers in detail and also gave her direct number to discuss my case tomorrow after she sends me an email....so hoping for a miracle.....


Good luck!


----------



## laurinoz

besthar said:


> Cold... naaa....
> 
> Its gotta be chilled and its gonna be Fosters.
> 
> Keep the faith....


Fosters?? naaa
XXXX Gold it is


----------



## Yenigalla

*G8*



Sapna said:


> Today when I called I learnt my CO is on vacation and my qualification has been assessed positive but occupation not relevant to my code and while giving me explanation she mentioned that I am a customer service rep......which I was 7.2 years ago.....so I think my CO might be excited to go on vacation hence goofed up....so the sweet lady who is now looking into it told me that she will look at my papers in detail and also gave her direct number to discuss my case tomorrow after she sends me an email....so hoping for a miracle.....


That's grt Sapna... Am sure you will get past this with flying colors.


----------



## noobrex

*Bcom Assessment from Vetass ?*

Whats the procedure of getting the Bcom Degree assessed for only gaining Points ?

Can someone guide me with the same and how much time it takes ?

Would be very greatful ?


----------



## noobrex

jayptl said:


> heyyyyy noobrex.....
> 
> I guess U did ACS already if not wrong,, wt r u doing in VETASS man... wts going on buddy... or still screwed..


Hey I am fine, just planning to get my degree assessed would help me reach 70 points dont want to take risk again  

Have already been screwed so bad


----------



## Sharmaabhi

laurinoz said:


> Thanks Sharmaabhi,
> 
> And I back up your suggestion.
> If you are in any doubt about your experience of qualification, the advisory service is a good help. I might regret today not having used it, it would have saved me time and money, and I could have known 3 months ago that I needed a different qualification.
> May my experience help others, especially if they are going without an agent. :hippie:


Hey Laurinoz,
Everything dat happens, happens for a good reason and many times we realise it later. So hats off to ur optimistic attitude and v all vl surely meet u vry soon on Oz land. May be God wants to prepare n train u more to hv an awesome future in Australia.


----------



## noobrex

jayptl said:


> u have 55 points now?


yep


----------



## noobrex

noobrex said:


> Whats the procedure of getting the Bcom Degree assessed for only gaining Points ?
> 
> Can someone guide me with the same and how much time it takes ?
> 
> Would be very greatful ?




someone ?


----------



## Sapna

noobrex said:


> someone ?


Hey noobrex I don't think anybody has applied only for education assessment so I would suggest you give them a call and ask...in past i had come across that you can assess only education too but can't find that link now.....call them on +61396554801


----------



## snarayan

jayptl said:


> To noobrex
> 
> i dont think VETASS wil only assess yor onkly degree...Can u your case eloborate so Mai help u?


They will assess your education only.

Check the FAQ for vetassess in the link below ( under points test advice)

Frequently asked questions (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

Basically acs needs to refer you to vetassess for your qualification to be assessed.
Alternatively you can call vetassess and ask them for a PTA letter for your qualification.
You will need to submit your transcripts and degree certificate and they will advice the aqf equivalence of your degree. There is also a fee involved and you can fins that in the website.

Jayptl - if you are not sure of certain information, please do not provide false information.


----------



## Gurdjieff

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Thank you Sapna, and thank you again for taking out time to review the availability. I am hoping to submit my application in the next couple of days for sure! Form 80 is ready, and there is a word document explaining why I chose SA is what I am currently working on.


Prashant, why did you need Form 80 for SA SS?

I ask because I've submitted my SA SS and did not note any request to send / upload Form 80 yet. Just wondering if I missed something.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Gurdjieff said:


> Prashant, why did you need Form 80 for SA SS?
> 
> I ask because I've submitted my SA SS and did not note any request to send / upload Form 80 yet. Just wondering if I missed something.


I do not need it as of now... If I get the invite, I would


----------



## laurinoz

Gurdjieff said:


> Prashant, why did you need Form 80 for SA SS?
> 
> I ask because I've submitted my SA SS and did not note any request to send / upload Form 80 yet. Just wondering if I missed something.


The form 80 is a lenghty form, needed for your evisa application.
Because it takes time to fill in, it is better to start working on it as soon as you can, even if you are only at the SS stage


----------



## Sandy J

H Sapna, wats ur qualification , Is Bcom relevant for Quality Assurance ? Quick Reply is appreciated.


----------



## Sandy J

Sapna said:


> thanks snarayan


Sapna: Did u check code Customer Service Manager : Though it is for ACT and will have to go for 190 visa .


----------



## Sapna

Sandy J said:


> H Sapna, wats ur qualification , Is Bcom relevant for Quality Assurance ? Quick Reply is appreciated.


Yes its relevant mine was from Mumbai university


----------



## Sapna

Sandy J said:


> H Sapna, wats ur qualification , Is Bcom relevant for Quality Assurance ? Quick Reply is appreciated.


If your quality experience is from BPO no point applying you should go for advisory service


----------



## Sapna

Sapna said:


> If your quality experience is from BPO no point applying you should go for advisory service


Hey Sandy before you put in money, time energy just go for advisory service its nominal fee but they will advice you plus it takes only about 2 weeks...... as according to them quality assurance should be from manufacturing industry... thats why I was given a negative and you should have people reporting to you....as per my exp with Vetassess....but final decision is yours


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

laurinoz said:


> Morning Amit,
> 
> You should be alright, but wait for Vetassess outcome. You'll then know how many points you can claim for experience.
> And it should not take longer than 2-3 weeks to get the WA invitation, so no worries for your DOB


HI

My skill assessment says:-

Eemployment Assessed:-
Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-3/2013 to 8/2013
Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-7/2012 to 3/2-13 
Duration of Employment-
Based on the evidence provided,years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this skill assessment. Employment describe above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.

My question is I have more than 8 years of experience, my agent is telling me that they have considered only 1.5 yr. of experience , which is mentioned in the "employment assessed".

Please tel me whether i can claim 10 points or not for my EOI or if i mention all my employment in my EOI, can i get 15 points?


What do i understand from above mentioned outcome from VETASSESS.

PLZ HELP??????


----------



## ssssss

*unrelated experience?*

Hi,

Can some seniors clarify,

I have unrelated experience of 5 years , do I need to provide the documentation for it also to Vetassess while applying for my skill assessment.

I hold M.com and MBA. I have M.Com Marks sheet and provisional certificate only, i.e Degree award cert is not there. For B.com and MBA i have the degree award certs. Do I need to compulsorily get the degree award of M.com as well?


One more... my role 'financial institution branch manager' has dropped from high availability to medium availability 10 days ago. I am only at the starting of my process. If my vetasses assessment is positive, do i still hold the risk that if quota is completed , my further process hangs up?

Thanks,
Sirisha


----------



## laurinoz

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> HI
> 
> My skill assessment says:-
> 
> Eemployment Assessed:-
> Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-3/2013 to 8/2013
> Restaurant manager- Hotel xxxxx-7/2012 to 3/2-13
> Duration of Employment-
> Based on the evidence provided,years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this skill assessment. Employment describe above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
> 
> My question is I have more than 8 years of experience, my agent is telling me that they have considered only 1.5 yr. of experience , which is mentioned in the "employment assessed".
> 
> Please tel me whether i can claim 10 points or not for my EOI or if i mention all my employment in my EOI, can i get 15 points?
> 
> 
> What do i understand from above mentioned outcome from VETASSESS.
> 
> PLZ HELP??????


Amit, have you applied for PTA alongside your assessment?
If you haven't, then Vetassess will not look further than a year or 2, as this is all they need to assess positive.


----------



## laurinoz

I literally just logged on to the spreadsheet, as could not access it the whole week.
And what do I see?

McClaik got his positive outcome last week!!!!
Big congrats to you buddy, I am really really pleased for you, you've waited for so long.

I wish you all the best on your visa journey.


----------



## rashe_12

Sapna said:


> Hey Sandy before you put in money, time energy just go for advisory service its nominal fee but they will advice you plus it takes only about 2 weeks...... as according to them quality assurance should be from manufacturing industry... thats why I was given a negative and you should have people reporting to you....as per my exp with Vetassess....but final decision is yours


Sapna,

I too got a negative outcome 1.5 years ago for QA. I did have people reporting into me but my designation did not have QA in it. Now have applied for Customer Service Manager. Keeping my fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rashe_12

Sirisha,

For MCom you can submit provisional degree certificate. I think you should be good with your BCom degree as the points allotted for Bachelors or Masters is the same.

About your occupation going to medium availability should not be too much of a problem because after medium it will drop to low and only then "off-list criteria" applies. Having said that do submit your assessment with Vetassess ASAP. You never know how many have applied for the same occupation as yours.

Advise, start your process only once you have your IELTS scores in place. Other documents like employment, degree certificates shouldn't matter much as you already have it with you. I've seen a lot of people getting positive assessment but failing to achieve the desired scores in IELTS.


----------



## rashe_12

Sapna said:


> I spoke to my CO she said my occupation is in service industry...and according to them it should be from manufacturing industry....( Quality Assurance )and it is no where mentioned on the website what she said....also she will send me a detailed explanation in the email and would also suggest another job code that relates to my roles and responsibilities....


Sapna,

Are you applying for a re-assessment with a different occupation? Your case is similar to mine. I got a negative assessment Quality Assurance 1.5 years back and on 2/9 have applied for skills assessment for Customer Service Manager. :fingerscrossed:

What I've heard is Vetassess looks at your designation also. For example, if your designation is Customer Support Manager and you have applied for Quality Assurance Manager it raises a red flag and your outcome is more likely to be negative. (not sure how far this is true)

If you decide to go for reassessment just make sure that your designation is similar to the occupation you are applying for. You can get this clarified if your are going to use their advisory service.

NEVER EVER use the services of an agent. At least in India 99% of them don't have any knowledge of immigration and they are just interested in money


----------



## ejpaul77

Hi All,

Anybody know if B.com (Bachelors of Commerce) is a related occupation for ANZCODE: 511112 (Programme or Project Manager) ?


----------



## Mcclaik

laurinoz said:


> I literally just logged on to the spreadsheet, as could not access it the whole week.
> And what do I see?
> 
> McClaik got his positive outcome last week!!!!
> Big congrats to you buddy, I am really really pleased for you, you've waited for so long.
> 
> I wish you all the best on your visa journey.


Wait, what? I got a result and no one told me? 

Actually I still haven't recieved my result. Please everyone only update your own information.

I am expecting my result today. My CO emailed me and said she had completed my assesment. Just waiting for it to go up on th website and for them to fax it to me.


----------



## mimfarook

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody know if B.com (Bachelors of Commerce) is a related occupation for ANZCODE: 511112 (Programme or Project Manager) ?


You may also need a PMP or Prince certification to go with it


----------



## ejpaul77

mimfarook said:


> You may also need a PMP or Prince certification to go with it


I have ITIL V3, would that be enough ?


----------



## ssssss

rashe_12 said:


> Sirisha,
> 
> For MCom you can submit provisional degree certificate. I think you should be good with your BCom degree as the points allotted for Bachelors or Masters is the same.
> 
> About your occupation going to medium availability should not be too much of a problem because after medium it will drop to low and only then "off-list criteria" applies. Having said that do submit your assessment with Vetassess ASAP. You never know how many have applied for the same occupation as yours.
> 
> Advise, start your process only once you have your IELTS scores in place. Other documents like employment, degree certificates shouldn't matter much as you already have it with you. I've seen a lot of people getting positive assessment but failing to achieve the desired scores in IELTS.



Thanks Rashe,
can you please clarify, do I require my unrelated work experience certs as I dont have it now. And its quite tedious to get that , which may take months. Should i work on getting it?( I have 4.5 yrs banking experience now which is relevant... and 5 years in railways which is irrelevant , and it is this 5 years that I have done my B.com and M.com through correspondence) Please advise.


----------



## laurinoz

Mcclaik said:


> Wait, what? I got a result and no one told me?
> 
> Actually I still haven't recieved my result. Please everyone only update your own information.
> 
> I am expecting my result today. My CO emailed me and said she had completed my assesment. Just waiting for it to go up on th website and for them to fax it to me.


Oh nooo, who's done that?
I was so overjoyed. But it is at least completed now.
I can't wait to know the outcome. Fingers crossed


----------



## snarayan

ejpaul77 said:


> I have ITIL V3, would that be enough ?


Hi Ejpaul, 

I dont think Bcom is highly relevant. I have seen people with Btech or MBA considered highly relevant. 

Having said that, you only need 2 years of experience to get a positive assessment if your qualification is not relevant.


----------



## snarayan

ssssss said:


> Thanks Rashe,
> can you please clarify, do I require my unrelated work experience certs as I dont have it now. And its quite tedious to get that , which may take months. Should i work on getting it?( I have 4.5 yrs banking experience now which is relevant... and 5 years in railways which is irrelevant , and it is this 5 years that I have done my B.com and M.com through correspondence) Please advise.


YOu only need to submit relevant documents. 

No need to submit documentation which is unrelated to your occupation.


----------



## Surfer127

*Awsomeness*

Dear All.. 

I am delighted to announce that I assessment got completed today and It is positive !! 

After :fencing::fencing: lot of struggle with time. finally the moment has come. :cheer2::thumb::thumb::bounce::drum:eace:



:humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:

Special thanks to all forum members and 

There was no verification done by Vetassess and I had sent them each n every document.  and I used No agent.:flypig::hail::hail::hail::hail:

I have already recd fax. 

Cheers !!!!!!! Cheers !! 


P.S. laurin - I am adding you as dependent, 

Snarayan, Besthar, Laurinoz, Sapna, prashant, mimfaroq, & shaishav: You guys rock !!! :drum::drum::hail::hail::hail::humble:


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am delighted to announce that I assessment got completed today and It is positive !!
> 
> After :fencing::fencing: lot of struggle with time. finally the moment has come. :cheer2::thumb::thumb::bounce::drum:eace:
> 
> 
> 
> :humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:
> 
> Special thanks to all forum members and
> 
> There was no verification done by Vetassess and I had sent them each n every document.  and I used No agent.:flypig::hail::hail:
> 
> I have already recd fax.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!!! Cheers !!
> 
> 
> P.S. laurin - I am adding you as dependent,
> 
> Snarayan, Besthar, Laurinoz, Sapna, prashant, mimfaroq, & shaishav: You guys rock !!! :drum::hail::humble:


:drum: :drum: :drum: 

*CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS SuRfEr27*

You nailed it, big well done!!!
You rock too, you've been very supportive throughout this thread, thank you so much

:cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## snarayan

Guys, 

Got my positive assessment too in less than 12 weeks. I am not going to be as creative as Surfer in announcing the good news. 

*Key Highlights*
1) No verifcation calls to Employers. 
2) All 5 years considered highly Relevant
3) MBA considered Highly relevant
4) The letter looks amazing. 

Congratulations Surfer and thank you everyone for your support.


----------



## Surfer127

Thanks Laurin !!


----------



## Surfer127

Its a double hit !!!! Snarayan - Congratualtions !!


----------



## snarayan

Surfer127 said:


> Its a double hit !!!! Snarayan - Congratualtions !!


Surfer - If I am not wrong, both of us submitted on the same day. 

And possibly our CO is one and the same. (The noble heart)


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my positive assessment too in less than 12 weeks. I am not going to be as creative as Surfer in announcing the good news.
> 
> *Key Highlights*
> 1) No verifcation calls to Employers.
> 2) All 5 years considered highly Relevant
> 3) MBA considered Highly relevant
> 4) The letter looks amazing.
> 
> Congratulations Surfer and thank you everyone for your support.


You still deserve my joy, you have given amazing support and advices to many of us, so let me put some color for you:

:drum: :drum: 

*CONGRATULATIONS SNARAYAN*

:cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## padmavav

Congrats Surfer and SNarayan. Happy for you guys...


----------



## mimfarook

Surfer127 said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am delighted to announce that I assessment got completed today and It is positive !!
> 
> After :fencing::fencing: lot of struggle with time. finally the moment has come. :cheer2::thumb::thumb::bounce::drum:eace:
> 
> :humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:
> 
> Special thanks to all forum members and
> 
> There was no verification done by Vetassess and I had sent them each n every document.  and I used No agent.:flypig::hail::hail::hail::hail:
> 
> I have already recd fax.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!!! Cheers !!
> 
> P.S. laurin - I am adding you as dependent,
> 
> Snarayan, Besthar, Laurinoz, Sapna, prashant, mimfaroq, & shaishav: You guys rock !!! :drum::drum::hail::hail::hail::humble:


Congrats surfer... This calls for a party time this weekend.. You and besthar have given me a lot of hope for my application. Now I have to wait patiently for my turn..


----------



## ejpaul77

Congratulations Surfer and Naraya..!!

I also submitted my docs on the same day as you guys, Docs got acknowledged on 8th July, still did not get my outcome


----------



## laurinoz

*Outcome Due Board*

List of applicants with a due outcome this week:

- McClaik
- Kingjkraal
- SunnytoAustralia
- Deanie
- Harsheys
- Ejpaul

Karan, it'll soon be your turn buddy

Let's pray for all of you ray:


----------



## laurinoz

ejpaul77 said:


> Congratulations Surfer and Naraya..!!
> 
> I also submitted my docs on the same day as you guys, Docs got acknowledged on 8th July, still did not get my outcome


Ejpaul,

Don't you want to update the timeline spreadsheet with your dates? It would help a lot if you could
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1

Thanks mate


----------



## ejpaul77

laurinoz said:


> Ejpaul,
> 
> Don't you want to update the timeline spreadsheet with your dates? It would help a lot if you could
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1
> 
> Thanks mate


Surely i will Laurinoz, am in office right now and cant access the Spreadsheet.


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations guys,,!!!
U have crossed the first milestone...


----------



## Finn-in-web

snarayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my positive assessment too in less than 12 weeks. I am not going to be as creative as Surfer in announcing the good news.
> 
> *Key Highlights*
> 1) No verifcation calls to Employers.
> 2) All 5 years considered highly Relevant
> 3) MBA considered Highly relevant
> 4) The letter looks amazing.
> 
> Congratulations Surfer and thank you everyone for your support.


snarayan. First of all congrats for you positive Outcome. That is the first and most important milestone in the process.

Regarding your details I've got a question. I am PA as well, and also have an MBA. however, Vetassess choose not to consider it as highly relevant. What concentration did you have in your MBA. Was it Project Management or why did they consider it as relevant (mine was International Management).
No that it would matter (I already got the Visa), just being curious.


----------



## rashe_12

ssssss said:


> Thanks Rashe,
> can you please clarify, do I require my unrelated work experience certs as I dont have it now. And its quite tedious to get that , which may take months. Should i work on getting it?( I have 4.5 yrs banking experience now which is relevant... and 5 years in railways which is irrelevant , and it is this 5 years that I have done my B.com and M.com through correspondence) Please advise.


You can show your banking experience; not necessary to show railways experience as its irrelevant anyways. Hope your banking job start date is > than your B.Com graduation date.

What's your majors in B.Com is it banking/finance? If yes, then you stand a good chance of getting positive outcome. What about IELTS. Do you have min 6/7 in each band?

Good Luck with your assessment!!!


----------



## rashe_12

ejpaul77 said:


> Congratulations Surfer and Naraya..!!
> 
> I also submitted my docs on the same day as you guys, Docs got acknowledged on 8th July, still did not get my outcome


It's exactly 12 weeks from the acknowledgement for you. Please contact Vetassess if you don't hear back by next weekend. They will prioritize your application.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Sandy J

Sapna said:


> Hey Sandy before you put in money, time energy just go for advisory service its nominal fee but they will advice you plus it takes only about 2 weeks...... as according to them quality assurance should be from manufacturing industry... thats why I was given a negative and you should have people reporting to you....as per my exp with Vetassess....but final decision is yours



Sure Sapna. Thx for the advice n quick reply


----------



## ejpaul77

rashe_12 said:


> It's exactly 12 weeks from the acknowledgement for you. Please contact Vetassess if you don't hear back by next weekend. They will prioritize your application.
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Hello Rashe,

I already sent them an email requesting them for my application status, they sent me the standard reply stating they will prioritise my appliation and it will take couple of weeks.. Very tensed as they haven't done any verification as well so far and if they have to verify it would take even longer..!!


----------



## peanut48

Congrats surfer & snarayan!!


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Sapna,
> 
> I too got a negative outcome 1.5 years ago for QA. I did have people reporting into me but my designation did not have QA in it. Now have applied for Customer Service Manager. Keeping my fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:


Rashe: Hi there, wats ur field of work Industry wise and (Operations/Quality) n qualification. Have u started d process ?


----------



## snarayan

Finn-in-web said:


> snarayan. First of all congrats for you positive Outcome. That is the first and most important milestone in the process.
> 
> Regarding your details I've got a question. I am PA as well, and also have an MBA. however, Vetassess choose not to consider it as highly relevant. What concentration did you have in your MBA. Was it Project Management or why did they consider it as relevant (mine was International Management).
> No that it would matter (I already got the Visa), just being curious.


It was a general MBA with prince2 as part of the course in one of the semesters. Hopefully that's the reason for the relevance.


----------



## harneek

*Latest Notification from WA*

*Criteria for State nomination*

*27 September 2013*

The criteria for State nomination are currently under review. The 2012-2013 criteria will remain in effect until further notice. Notification will be provided on the migration portal at least 15 business days prior to implementation of the new criteria. Please see the How to apply for State nomination page for the current criteria.

Still have to wait:couch2:


----------



## sabithasivaguru

Surfer127 said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am delighted to announce that I assessment got completed today and It is positive !!
> 
> After :fencing::fencing: lot of struggle with time. finally the moment has come. :cheer2::thumb::thumb::bounce::drum:eace:
> 
> 
> 
> :humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:
> 
> Special thanks to all forum members and
> 
> There was no verification done by Vetassess and I had sent them each n every document.  and I used No agent.:flypig::hail::hail::hail::hail:
> 
> I have already recd fax.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!!! Cheers !!
> 
> 
> P.S. laurin - I am adding you as dependent,
> 
> Snarayan, Besthar, Laurinoz, Sapna, prashant, mimfaroq, & shaishav: You guys rock !!! :drum::drum::hail::hail::hail::humble:




Congratulations Surfer and Snarayan, Very happy for u people.....


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> Rashe: Hi there, wats ur field of work Industry wise and (Operations/Quality) n qualification. Have u started d process ?


Hi Sandy - my experience is a mix of customer service operations/quality/new business. Managed 3 departments at one time. Qualification is B.A - Majors in Economics.

Yes, submitted my skills assessment on 2nd Sep and documents acknowledged on 12th. Current online status is "in-process".

Expecting an outcome in 2-3 weeks as my education has already been assessed by them in the past.


----------



## flyinghigh

Hi friends
Still new to this forum and still not an expert at using or posting I am about to file for skills assessment to VETASSESS as 225213 ICT Sales Representative here is my brief background
*B.com passed out (2002)*
worked as a sales rep and promoted as a senior sales rep with x com ( 45 months)
Post Graduate Diploma in business adm . U.K
Worked paid part time (20 hours a week ) 32 months as a Customer Assistant in a large retail 
2 years as an inside senior sales support with Dell 
15 months with another company as a Business dev exe 
Please advise how would the skill assessment be done.
Have i Chosen the right occupation ?
I hope to get the full points for my experience.
Any advise or feedback would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## ssssss

snarayan said:


> YOu only need to submit relevant documents.
> 
> No need to submit documentation which is unrelated to your occupation.


Thank you so much. You reduced lot of my efforts.
However in my resume I have it. 
Should it be better if I completely remove it from resume?


----------



## ssssss

rashe_12 said:


> You can show your banking experience; not necessary to show railways experience as its irrelevant anyways. Hope your banking job start date is > than your B.Com graduation date.
> 
> What's your majors in B.Com is it banking/finance? If yes, then you stand a good chance of getting positive outcome. What about IELTS. Do you have min 6/7 in each band?
> 
> Good Luck with your assessment!!!


Yes my banking has started after my B.com, M.com and MBA.
My B.Com is general . No specialisation. However in degree award the electives are mentioned as Management Accountancy and Income tax. 
I have my MBA with Financial Management specialization.
Hope my edu is relevant to my occupation ' Financial institution Branch Manager'.


And IELTS... i am yet to take it!!!!


----------



## Sapna

rashe_12 said:


> Sapna,
> 
> Are you applying for a re-assessment with a different occupation? Your case is similar to mine. I got a negative assessment Quality Assurance 1.5 years back and on 2/9 have applied for skills assessment for Customer Service Manager. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> What I've heard is Vetassess looks at your designation also. For example, if your designation is Customer Support Manager and you have applied for Quality Assurance Manager it raises a red flag and your outcome is more likely to be negative. (not sure how far this is true)
> 
> If you decide to go for reassessment just make sure that your designation is similar to the occupation you are applying for. You can get this clarified if your are going to use their advisory service.
> 
> NEVER EVER use the services of an agent. At least in India 99% of them don't have any knowledge of immigration and they are just interested in money


Thanks for the suggestion and sorry to reply so late my phone wasn't working.....I do have QA in my designation and also had a team reporting to me but not officially...so didn't claim for that....I don't know whether to go for reassessment or should have my hubby do his assessment.... still coming to terms with negative assessment


----------



## Sapna

Surfer127 said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am delighted to announce that I assessment got completed today and It is positive !!
> 
> After :fencing::fencing: lot of struggle with time. finally the moment has come. :cheer2::thumb::thumb::bounce::drum:eace:
> 
> :humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:
> 
> Special thanks to all forum members and
> 
> There was no verification done by Vetassess and I had sent them each n every document.  and I used No agent.:flypig::hail::hail::hail::hail:
> 
> I have already recd fax.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!!! Cheers !!
> 
> P.S. laurin - I am adding you as dependent,
> 
> Snarayan, Besthar, Laurinoz, Sapna, prashant, mimfaroq, & shaishav: You guys rock !!! :drum::drum::hail::hail::hail::humble:


Congrats!!! Happy for you...and all the best for the remaining procedure....


----------



## laurinoz

ssssss said:


> Thank you so much. You reduced lot of my efforts.
> However in my resume I have it.
> Should it be better if I completely remove it from resume?


No, your resume must be a reflection of all your qualifications and employment, so keep it fully filled in mate. It is not being used to assess your skills, as it is only an informative document for Vetassess and Diac.


----------



## Sapna

Hey guys, 

I was just considering other options my husband has more than 8 years experience in a call center as a manager....however last march he moved out of call center and joined a company as sales manager....company deals with education sales like sound engineering, director, editing etc.....and he has done BA with major in literature and sociology in 2012...we were thinking to assess only one year of his sales manager employment from march 2012 to march 2013..... anybody with similar situation or knows someone with same scenario... throw some light whether education is relevant to his job and what are the chances for positive outcome


----------



## Sapna

Also for spouse points is it OK to show ielts score and positive assessment of degree only......will they need positive assessment for occupation for spouse also ???


----------



## rashe_12

Sapna said:


> Also for spouse points is it OK to show ielts score and positive assessment of degree only......will they need positive assessment for occupation for spouse also ???


Yes, you need positive assessment to claim 5 points


----------



## rashe_12

Sapna said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was just considering other options my husband has more than 8 years experience in a call center as a manager....however last march he moved out of call center and joined a company as sales manager....company deals with education sales like sound engineering, director, editing etc.....and he has done BA with major in literature and sociology in 2012...we were thinking to assess only one year of his sales manager employment from march 2012 to march 2013..... anybody with similar situation or knows someone with same scenario... throw some light whether education is relevant to his job and what are the chances for positive outcome


Which occupation are you looking to apply for? If your degree is not relevant to the occupation then you need to substitute that with more years of work experience. I think one year of employment is too less as you won't be able to claim enough points

Why not try for Call Center Manager?


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Congratulations Surfer! 

Surf away to the rest of the stages now! and good luck! Which state now?


----------



## ssssss

rashe_12 said:


> Which occupation are you looking to apply for? If your degree is not relevant to the occupation then you need to substitute that with more years of work experience. I think one year of employment is too less as you won't be able to claim enough points
> 
> Why not try for Call Center Manager?


Hi Sapna,

Few info that may aid you.
Call center manager - is avaialable in only CSOL and nominated by only ACT ( canberra). And hope you can check with seniors will BA in literature be relevant for call or contact centre mgr. If this can be accepted, you can go with ACT SS for call centre manager ( for 190)

If you are going with Sales and marketing manager, its available in SOL.... however BA and 1 year of experience may not give you points.

" just to review your points( (subclasses 189, 190 and 489).

Factor	Description	Points
Age
at time of invitation	18–24 (inclusive)	25
25–32 (inclusive)	30
33–39 (inclusive)	25
40–44 (inclusive)	15
45–49 (inclusive)	0
English language ability
at time of invitation	Competent English—IELTS 6 / OET B	0
Proficient English—IELTS 7 / OET B	10
Superior English—IELTS 8 / OET A	20
Skilled employment
at time of invitation

Only 20 points can be awarded for any combination of overseas and Australian skilled employment

Overseas employment in nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation


At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years)	
5
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years)	10
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years)	15
Skilled employment in Australia

Australian employment in nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation	Skilled employment outside Australia

At least one but less than three years (of past 10 years)	
5
At least three but less than five years (of past 10 years)	10
At least five but less than eight years (of past 10 years)	15
At least eight and up to 10 years (of past 10 years)	20


Educational qualifications
at time of invitation	Doctorate from an Australian educational institution or other Doctorate of a recognised standard	20
At least a Bachelor degree, including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters, from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard	15
Diploma or trade qualification completed in Australia, or qualification or award of recognised standard	10
Australian study requirements
at time of invitation	One or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications awarded by an Australian educational institution and meet the Australian Study Requirement	5
Other factors
at time of invitation	Credentialled community language qualifications	5
Study in regional Australia or a low population growth metropolitan area (excluding distance education	5
Partner skill qualifications	5
Professional Year in Australia for at least 12 months in the four years before the day you were invited	5
Nomination/sponsorship
at time of invitation	Nomination by state or territory government (visa subclass 190 only)	5
Nomination by state or territory government or sponsorship by an eligible family member, to reside and work in a specified/designated area (visa subclass 489 only) 10."

Hope you can check if you can go for other type if VISAs or other occupation.
Seniors can please correct If I am wrong anywhere.


----------



## ssssss

laurinoz said:


> No, your resume must be a reflection of all your qualifications and employment, so keep it fully filled in mate. It is not being used to assess your skills, as it is only an informative document for Vetassess and Diac.


Thanks lourinoz,
So i ll keep it full and provide only the documents relevant . 
I find one more catch here- if I am showing my experience of railways in resume, it might be clear that my B.com and M.com are through correspondence ( though my marks memo or degree award doesn't show it). Will that effect my assessment.

As already mentioned .. my MBA is full time.

Thanks,
Sirisha


----------



## harsheys

Sapna,

From what I know, sales & marketing manager must be a person with a team of leads in his org who further have people reporting into them. This person must also be reporting directly into the MD/CEO of the company.

I was checking possibilities of this as well as marketing specialist codes, and that's when I was told this.

All the very best


----------



## harsheys

laurinoz said:


> List of applicants with a due outcome this week:
> 
> - McClaik
> - Kingjkraal
> - SunnytoAustralia
> - Deanie
> - Harsheys
> - Ejpaul
> 
> Karan, it'll soon be your turn buddy
> 
> Let's pray for all of you ray:


Hello Laurinoz,

My status on Vet showed as "Completed" yesterday. Waiting if they'll update the status online by Monday :fingerscrossed::drama:opcorn:

I will keep the forum posted..


----------



## laurinoz

harsheys said:


> Hello Laurinoz,
> 
> My status on Vet showed as "Completed" yesterday. Waiting if they'll update the status online by Monday :fingerscrossed::drama:opcorn:
> 
> I will keep the forum posted..


Oh nice!
I feel it is positive


----------



## harsheys

laurinoz said:


> Oh nice!
> I feel it is positive


LaurinoZ

You always have them awesome words to say mate!!  praying it is so


----------



## Sapna

harsheys said:


> LaurinoZ
> 
> You always have them awesome words to say mate!!  praying it is so


It is positive


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> Dear All..
> 
> I am delighted to announce that I assessment got completed today and It is positive !!
> 
> After :fencing::fencing: lot of struggle with time. finally the moment has come. :cheer2::thumb::thumb::bounce::drum:eace:
> 
> :humble::humble::humble::humble::humble:
> 
> Special thanks to all forum members and
> 
> There was no verification done by Vetassess and I had sent them each n every document.  and I used No agent.:flypig::hail::hail::hail::hail:
> 
> I have already recd fax.
> 
> Cheers !!!!!!! Cheers !!
> 
> P.S. laurin - I am adding you as dependent,
> 
> Snarayan, Besthar, Laurinoz, Sapna, prashant, mimfaroq, & shaishav: You guys rock
> 
> Congrats to you and Snarayan ... that was a long wait uh...


----------



## Yenigalla

Wow congrats!!!


----------



## Yenigalla

Sapna said:


> It is positive


Hey Sapna.. so were you reassesses by another CO?positive result? grt


----------



## Sapna

Yenigalla said:


> Hey Sapna.. so were you reassesses by another CO?positive result? grt


No no I haven't yet decided whether I should go for reassessment... that was for Herseys !!!!!!


----------



## harsheys

Sapna said:


> No no I haven't yet decided whether I should go for reassessment... that was for Herseys !!!!!!


Still waiting sapna  tomorrow will be that day where I'd have to face the moment of truth!


----------



## roze

*Vetassess Online Application*



Jagz said:


> I applied online... I have no idea, If you can login and check status but online applicants can and it usually shows very standard msgs.
> 
> I just wonder If you are sending email by same email id.. you entered in contact details section of application....


I want as about the process for Vetassess online Application.. we have to send them certified copies of documents or not???


----------



## roze

I am applying online for Vetassess assesment
do I need to send them hard copies of certified documents or Not
if yes then when?
Help me please am so confused


----------



## Eyadshe

Hi guys,
Today I received my document in mail. Thank you guys especially laurinoz and Surfer. Hope to see you all in the next step


----------



## Razaqng

Eyadshe said:


> Hi guys,
> Today I received my document in mail. Thank you guys especially laurinoz and Surfer. Hope to see you all in the next step


Pls when did you apply


----------



## Eyadshe

I have applied on 1st of September and documents recieved on 11th with urgency request.


----------



## Razaqng

Eyadshe said:


> I have applied on 1st of September and documents recieved on 11th with urgency request.


no wonder,good luck


----------



## roze

Rocky Balboa said:


> What's your occupation devang? What's the outcome?
> 
> 3 months= 16 weeks while they say 6-8 weeks on their website..
> 
> I applied online on 20 Feb. I sent my documents via TNT express on 8th March. The online tracker shows they received the supporting documents on 13 March. They could not locate my documents for two weeks..They again took two more weeks for clearing my cheque in the financial section. So finally on 5th April, my documents was acknowledged by the assessing committee..They are damn slow and its frustrating to wait..


CAn you guide me for online Vetassess application..
what are the steps?
1. Online Application
2. then whats next?


----------



## sylvia_australia

roze said:


> CAn you guide me for online Vetassess application..
> what are the steps?
> 1. Online Application
> 2. then whats next?


Apply online and make payment. Also apply for point test.
They send a filled form by email. Take print out of it.
Attach all certified supporting document and send to vetassess and take some rest. On completion of 10 weeks send a query about your status.
It will help to fast the process.


----------



## roze

laurinoz said:


> If you lodge your app online, you should only print and sign your online application form. Not the SGR1 one.
> SGR1 is for those not applying online.


Can you guide me for the Online application submission
what is the next step after online application submission ???
I have to send them the certified documents or i have to wait a response from them???


----------



## sylvia_australia

roze said:


> Can you guide me for the Online application submission
> what is the next step after online application submission ???
> I have to send them the certified documents or i have to wait a response from them???


Immediate after submission you will get a email containing your filled form. Take print of it, sign it. Attach certified documents and send to vetassess.
Donot forget to go for point test as i did not apply for point test. Now i have applied for it and it will again take 10 weeks.
I can fill urgency form only if diac adk for point test.
I already lodged visa


----------



## roze

sylvia_australia said:


> Apply online and make payment. Also apply for point test.
> They send a filled form by email. Take print out of it.
> Attach all certified supporting document and send to vetassess and take some rest. On completion of 10 weeks send a query about your status.
> It will help to fast the process.


Thank You So much for the Guideline


----------



## roze

sylvia_australia said:


> Immediate after submission you will get a email containing your filled form. Take print of it, sign it. Attach certified documents and send to vetassess.
> Donot forget to go for point test as i did not apply for point test. Now i have applied for it and it will again take 10 weeks.
> I can fill urgency form only if diac adk for point test.
> I already lodged visa


Point test????


----------



## sylvia_australia

roze said:


> Point test????


They provide advice on points you
Can claim for your qualification and experience. Thry carge extra for it


----------



## roze

sylvia_australia said:


> They provide advice on points you
> Can claim for your qualification and experience. Thry carge extra for it


I am applying Qualification and Employment Assessment.....you mean that or something else???am confused


----------



## laurinoz

roze said:


> I want as about the process for Vetassess online Application.. we have to send them certified copies of documents or not???


Hello Roze,

Yes, your originals and translations must be all certified. See below:

Required documents (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## sylvia_australia

roze said:


> I am applying Qualification and Employment Assessment.....you mean that or something else???am confused


Its another than ghat. There is a option for point test.


----------



## roze

sylvia_australia said:


> Its another than ghat. There is a option for point test.


hmm right okay I will check that


----------



## laurinoz

roze said:


> hmm right okay I will check that


You surely have done some of that already, but here's a recap for you buddy:

1. Get your non-English docs translated
2. Get all your docs certified
3. Make sure you have *all* requested documents
4. Apply online
5. Make the payment (PTA (points test advice) is not mandatory if you don't need it, so have a look first, and don't pay for nothing)
6. Once the application is lodged, you'll receive the email
7. Take a print out of your application, date and sign with a black pen
8. Assemble your docs (separate with a paper clip) and send to Vetassess.
9. No need to call after 10 weeks, you'll get the same answer as everyone, which is that Vetassess takes 12 weeks for completion, minimum. You are welcome to call when you reach your 12 weeks.
10. If during those 12 weeks you feel stressed, tensed or think of breaking a wall, let us know, and we'll look after you


----------



## roze

laurinoz said:


> You surely have done some of that already, but here's a recap for you buddy:
> 
> 1. Get your non-English docs translated
> 2. Get all your docs certified
> 3. Make sure you have *all* requested documents
> 4. Apply online
> 5. Make the payment (PTA (points test advice) is not mandatory if you don't need it, so have a look first, and don't pay for nothing)
> 6. Once the application is lodged, you'll receive the email
> 7. Take a print out of your application, date and sign with a black pen
> 8. Assemble your docs (separate with a paper clip) and send to Vetassess.
> 9. No need to call after 10 weeks, you'll get the same answer as everyone, which is that Vetassess takes 12 weeks for completion, minimum. You are welcome to call when you reach your 12 weeks.
> 10. If during those 12 weeks you feel stressed, tensed or think of breaking a wall, let us know, and we'll look after you


this is an awesome reply 
thanks alot


----------



## kingjkraal

I called vetasses in the morning, it seems that they have sent an email to my agent asking to provide additional salary slips / bank statements from my previous company.
But the problem is that the company is closed and the bank account has been closed where i used to receive my salary. 
I am guessing that vetasses are asking about the same for the PTA. I will just tell them that the documents i have is what i have provided, cant get any additional docs.
Will this effect the outcome of my assessment?

My current company is 5+ years and i have all docs for the same.


----------



## peanut48

Harsheys, any update on your outcome?


----------



## harneek

*Happy*

I feel immense pleasure to inform that i got POSITIVE Assessmenteace:

It was a big uphill task with lots of ups and down but finally i found the glory.:canada:

Thanks to everyone:tea:

I am dancing now:bounce:

Thanks to Godray:


----------



## Surfer127

Eyadshe said:


> Hi guys,
> Today I received my document in mail. Thank you guys especially laurinoz and Surfer. Hope to see you all in the next step


You gonna find us ..everywhere  All the best !


----------



## Surfer127

WooW Harneek ... COngratulations !!!!


----------



## peanut48

harneek said:


> I feel immense pleasure to inform that i got POSITIVE Assessmenteace:
> 
> It was a big uphill task with lots of ups and down but finally i found the glory.:canada:
> 
> Thanks to everyone:tea:
> 
> I am dancing now:bounce:
> 
> Thanks to Godray:


Congratulations Harneek and good luck for the road ahead!


----------



## peanut48

Everyone here, kindly update the tracker so it will help us all. TIA

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


----------



## snarayan

kingjkraal said:


> I called vetasses in the morning, it seems that they have sent an email to my agent asking to provide additional salary slips / bank statements from my previous company.
> But the problem is that the company is closed and the bank account has been closed where i used to receive my salary.
> I am guessing that vetasses are asking about the same for the PTA. I will just tell them that the documents i have is what i have provided, cant get any additional docs.
> Will this effect the outcome of my assessment?
> 
> My current company is 5+ years and i have all docs for the same.


Hi kingjkraal,

Was the work experience in India?. If yes, You could submit form 16 or you could request for form 26as from the income tax authorities.

I am not sure what impact it will have as you are not being able to prove what you have claimed according to vetassess.

Hope for the best anyways.


----------



## kingjkraal

snarayan said:


> Hi kingjkraal,
> 
> Was the work experience in India?. If yes, You could submit form 16 or you could request for form 26as from the income tax authorities.
> 
> I am not sure what impact it will have as you are not being able to prove what you have claimed according to vetassess.
> 
> Hope for the best anyways.


Thanks snarayan,
Work experience is from UAE. There is no tax here so cant submit any tax related documents. But in UAE, in order to work in a company, you need a residence / work permit. This work permit is stamped in the passport itself and states the start date and the end date of the employment along with the employer details like Name of employer etc. I am going to get that document legally translated in english as its part arabic and part english.

Hopefully it will be enough for the assessor.


----------



## Yenigalla

harneek said:


> I feel immense pleasure to inform that i got POSITIVE Assessmenteace:
> 
> It was a big uphill task with lots of ups and down but finally i found the glory.:canada:
> 
> Thanks to everyone:tea:
> 
> I am dancing now:bounce:
> 
> Thanks to Godray:


Congratulations harneek..pls add your timeline.
U mentioned " Ups and downs". What were the hitches you faced along the way?


----------



## Yenigalla

Hi peanut.,looks like we are sailing on the same boat. Ur documents to vetassess were submitted about a week ahead of mine.


----------



## harsheys

peanut48 said:


> Harsheys, any update on your outcome?


Hello, 
I was waiting for them to update the outcome online. They still haven't. Will get my agent's fax number tomorrow and get the result faxed.

My agent was of the opinion that they will delay sending the actual documents as they would have sent a fax.. It's probably based on her observation, but I'm either ways getting it done tomorrow if the status isn't updated yet :-/


----------



## laurinoz

harneek said:


> I feel immense pleasure to inform that i got POSITIVE Assessmenteace:
> 
> It was a big uphill task with lots of ups and down but finally i found the glory.:canada:
> 
> Thanks to everyone:tea:
> 
> I am dancing now:bounce:
> 
> Thanks to Godray:


Wow you did it man, well done!!

:drum: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## harneek

harsheys said:


> Hello,
> I was waiting for them to update the outcome online. They still haven't. Will get my agent's fax number tomorrow and get the result faxed.
> 
> My agent was of the opinion that they will delay sending the actual documents as they would have sent a fax.. It's probably based on her observation, but I'm either ways getting it done tomorrow if the status isn't updated yet :-/


They take only 24 hrs to update the outcome, after completed. confirmed from VET. Mine was also completed on 27/09 and today afternoon they updated on login.


----------



## MegR

Congrats to everybody who have received their +ve vetassess outcome...I am relatively new and have been inactive here for a week now..

Basically just fed up waiting for the vetassess report..It is my 15th week now and still no response. Is there anybody who have submitted their vetasses report in June 2013 and yet to receive their report??? else am I the only one feeling like breaking bricks grrrr...

I did contact them twice and received an email from them asking me to wait longer. I am thinking of calling them tomorrow..Please advise if this is okay...

I have applied for Organisation and Methods analyst...


----------



## harneek

laurinoz said:


> Wow you did it man, well done!!
> 
> :drum: :drum: :drum: :drum:


Thanks Laurinoz and thanks to All....:yo::yo:


----------



## harsheys

harneek said:


> They take only 24 hrs to update the outcome, after completed. confirmed from VET. Mine was also completed on 27/09 and today afternoon they updated on login.


Awesome harneek! Many congratulations!! Hopefully mine will be done by tomorrow. I'm not sure why it wasn't done within 24 hrs.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

harneek said:


> I feel immense pleasure to inform that i got POSITIVE Assessmenteace:
> 
> It was a big uphill task with lots of ups and down but finally i found the glory.:canada:
> 
> Thanks to everyone:tea:
> 
> I am dancing now:bounce:
> 
> Thanks to Godray:


Congratulations Harneek!


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

MegR said:


> Congrats to everybody who have received their +ve vetassess outcome...I am relatively new and have been inactive here for a week now..
> 
> Basically just fed up waiting for the vetassess report..It is my 15th week now and still no response. Is there anybody who have submitted their vetasses report in June 2013 and yet to receive their report??? else am I the only one feeling like breaking bricks grrrr...
> 
> I did contact them twice and received an email from them asking me to wait longer. I am thinking of calling them tomorrow..Please advise if this is okay...
> 
> I have applied for Organisation and Methods analyst...


Yes... do give them a call and check! Also check if one of your ex-employers have received any email from Vet confirming your work profiles...


----------



## Yenigalla

Yes. MegR , you have to call them and check it out. You R not going to be penalised for it;-)


----------



## Latif1

*Updated Status in Vetassess*

Hi All,

My status in application to Vetassess got updated on 24th September with following message. how much more time shall I expect from them regarding it?

Application form and supporting documents received. Your application is currently being processed. If VETASSESS requires any further documentation in order to proceed with this application, you will be notified via email.


----------



## Yenigalla

Latif., vet assess takes a min of 12 weeks to revert. 
So until then you have to wait ,watch ,make friends en route and look around trying to gather as much info as possible from this forum.


----------



## laurinoz

McClaik, is that for real now? Is your status completed?


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi All....

How long does PTA takes , i have already positive assessment from VET and submitted my EOI-WA-SS. 

One more question, in my assessment application i have mentioned over 8 years of experience, however they have only mentioned my last 2 years. If any experience is not relevant, is this true that they mentions specifically?

Please advise if any one has similar experience.

Amit


----------



## laurinoz

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All....
> 
> How long does PTA takes , i have already positive assessment from VET and submitted my EOI-WA-SS.
> 
> One more question, in my assessment application i have mentioned over 8 years of experience, however they have only mentioned my last 2 years. If any experience is not relevant, is this true that they mentions specifically?
> 
> Please advise if any one has similar experience.
> 
> Amit


Hi Amit,

Haven't we replied to your query already? I think we did, in 2 different threads 
PTA takes 8 to 10 weeks.

And to re-answer, VET only need 1-2 years to give a positive assessment. If you wish to claim extra employment points, you can, as long as:
- your duties were identical to the 2 years assessed by Vetassess
- you can support your claim, by submitting pay-slips, bank statements, job descriptions, letter of service.
Example: if 6 years ago you were team member, and were not doing managerial tasks, then you should not include those years.
Having a PTA from VET will help give more weight to your case, but bear in mind that DIAC carries its own verifications.

Voila, anything else we can do for you today?


----------



## Mcclaik

laurinoz said:


> McClaik, is that for real now? Is your status completed?


Yes it is finally completed.

Just trying to get them to fax it to me. I had already sent them my fax number twice and they asked for it a third time...

I want them to send it to me so I have enough to get my EOI in before the next round of invites.


----------



## laurinoz

Mcclaik said:


> Yes it is finally completed.
> 
> Just trying to get them to fax it to me. I had already sent them my fax number twice and they asked for it a third time...
> 
> I want them to send it to me so I have enough to get my EOI in before the next round of invites.


Oh finally!!
They seem to have trouble getting things right with you lol, between your Aussie employer and a simple fax number.
I cross my fingers for you, and hopefully, you'll have great news when I wake up tomorrow ray2: ray2:


----------



## Mcclaik

laurinoz said:


> Oh finally!!
> They seem to have trouble getting things right with you lol, between your Aussie employer and a simple fax number.
> I cross my fingers for you, and hopefully, you'll have great news when I wake up tomorrow ray2: ray2:


I would be pretty suprised if it was negative based on my communication with my CO.

Also, I changed the formula for calculating how many days have passed on the spreadsheet. The DAYS360 function assumes every day has exactly 30 days. This meant it was giving numbers that weren't quite right. The new formula calculates the number correctly.


----------



## laurinoz

Mcclaik said:


> I would be pretty suprised if it was negative based on my communication with my CO.
> 
> Also, I changed the formula for calculating how many days have passed on the spreadsheet. The DAYS360 function assumes every day has exactly 30 days. This meant it was giving numbers that weren't quite right. The new formula calculates the number correctly.


That's great, thanks for finding a more accurate formula


----------



## ejpaul77

Hi All,

I just called Vet, they said my application is on final stages and then i asked how many days would it take to get the outcome? They replied it would hardly take 1 weeks time. I just completed my 12 weeks today..


----------



## Yenigalla

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just called Vet, they said my application is on final stages and then i asked how many days would it take to get the outcome? They replied it would hardly take 1 weeks time. I just completed my 12 weeks today..


That's great ej. Probably celebrations are due next week.
All the best!!


----------



## peanut48

Ok....update time....I'm nervous as hell....

I had sent in an urgency request on 25 Sep, called them yest 30 Sep, they confirmed it was rcvd on 26 Sep & approved, my application was now treated with priority but they can't guarantee when it would be completed. This morning a little after 9am IST, rcvd a call from my case officer. CO had a loooot of questions about my work, taxes, salary, payment method, size of organisation, team, reporting to, their role etc. I tried my best to answer them. CO also asked about my previous employment which I have not asked for assessment (have asked PTA), and how it was related to my employment which I want assessed.

I'm sooooo worried now, feel like what if I haven't answered right, did I convince the CO for positive assessment? But I guess I can only keep my fingers crossed now!

Don't know how much longer this will take. They haven't contacted my references of employment as yet, but they had definitely looked into one of the companies and what they do coz CO asked me something related to it.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

laurinoz said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Haven't we replied to your query already? I think we did, in 2 different threads
> PTA takes 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> And to re-answer, VET only need 1-2 years to give a positive assessment. If you wish to claim extra employment points, you can, as long as:
> - your duties were identical to the 2 years assessed by Vetassess
> - you can support your claim, by submitting pay-slips, bank statements, job descriptions, letter of service.
> Example: if 6 years ago you were team member, and were not doing managerial tasks, then you should not include those years.
> Having a PTA from VET will help give more weight to your case, but bear in mind that DIAC carries its own verifications.
> 
> Voila, anything else we can do for you today?


Hi Laurinoz,

In light of what you said i have changed my mind , edited my EOI and Visa type.

Now i have submited my EOI under 489. 

I have claimed point for experience , only as Asiisstant manager and Manager, however VET only assessed for Manager. So claiming only 3.5 years, 2 year as assisstant manager and 1.5 + as manager.

I did my reserch so seems many employement available for me in regional area for me under 141111 in WA.

Hope above mentioned designation will not be denied by DIAC. Also tel me modifying EOI has any impact in invitation?

So details is as follows:
Age -30 points
Education- 15
Experience-5
SS Regional sponsership- 10
ANZSCO-141111.

Total -60.

Amit


----------



## laurinoz

peanut48 said:


> Ok....update time....I'm nervous as hell....
> 
> I had sent in an urgency request on 25 Sep, called them yest 30 Sep, they confirmed it was rcvd on 26 Sep & approved, my application was now treated with priority but they can't guarantee when it would be completed. This morning a little after 9am IST, rcvd a call from my case officer. CO had a loooot of questions about my work, taxes, salary, payment method, size of organisation, team, reporting to, their role etc. I tried my best to answer them. CO also asked about my previous employment which I have not asked for assessment (have asked PTA), and how it was related to my employment which I want assessed.
> 
> I'm sooooo worried now, feel like what if I haven't answered right, did I convince the CO for positive assessment? But I guess I can only keep my fingers crossed now!
> 
> Don't know how much longer this will take. They haven't contacted my references of employment as yet, but they had definitely looked into one of the companies and what they do coz CO asked me something related to it.


Ok, zen breathing intervention :mod:

It is done. You have answered all their question. You've done as much as you could have.

Now, it is their turn to do their job. Inhale through your nose, and exhale slowly through your mouth. Repeat. Thousand times if necessary. 

And let the magic happen


----------



## laurinoz

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi Laurinoz,
> 
> In light of what you said i have changed my mind , edited my EOI and Visa type.
> 
> Now i have submited my EOI under 489.
> 
> I have claimed point for experience , only as Asiisstant manager and Manager, however VET only assessed for Manager. So claiming only 3.5 years, 2 year as assisstant manager and 1.5 + as manager.
> 
> I did my reserch so seems many employement available for me in regional area for me under 141111 in WA.
> 
> Hope above mentioned designation will not be denied by DIAC. Also tel me modifying EOI has any impact in invitation?
> 
> So details is as follows:
> Age -30 points
> Education- 15
> Experience-5
> SS Regional sponsership- 10
> ANZSCO-141111.
> 
> Total -60.
> 
> Amit


Nope, you can amend your EOI as many times as you like, as long as you have not received an invitation to apply.
However, as your modification implies a change in points, it modifies the date of lodgement. But that's all.
And 489 are usually processed quicker anyway.


----------



## peanut48

laurinoz said:


> Ok, zen breathing intervention :mod:
> 
> It is done. You have answered all their question. You've done as much as you could have.
> 
> Now, it is their turn to do their job. Inhale through your nose, and exhale slowly through your mouth. Repeat. Thousand times if necessary.
> 
> And let the magic happen


Thanks Laurinoz, you are always such a wonderful friend! I practise yoga, so I'm gonna try to do some asanas to help me calm down. ray2:

I have my IELTS next weekend (12th), just hope my vetassess result don't impact me! :faint2:


----------



## Yenigalla

Relax peanut. They are treating your case as a priority,hence all the questions. Don't worry.
Did you juast send in a mail with your reference no. requesting for urgency with a valid reason?


----------



## Joseph M F

Vet doc ack mail came on 16th of Sep and till yesterday the status was Lodged and they have updated all the doc received but today when i checked the status shows in progress ...

Pls some one tell me the significance of it.


----------



## Joseph M F

I haven't sent any mails to VET..


----------



## Joseph M F

pls some one reply,,,asking this out of curiosity ...


----------



## snarayan

Joseph M F said:


> pls some one reply,,,asking this out of curiosity ...


No significance, you have to wait for 12 weeks.


----------



## peanut48

Yenigalla said:


> Relax peanut. They are treating your case as a priority,hence all the questions. Don't worry.
> Did you juast send in a mail with your reference no. requesting for urgency with a valid reason?


:fingerscrossed:

Sent in the Vetassess Urgency request form with valid reason.


----------



## harsheys

*And the outcome is here!!!*

... And it is Positive     

After all the wait, so glad to see the positive outcome updated online 

:whoo::whoo: 

Thanks a ton everyone for all the support. eace:

Additional documents not requested. Employer/referrals not contacted. Entire process went on smooth  Will update the spreadsheet right away.


----------



## laurinoz

harsheys said:


> ... And it is Positive
> 
> After all the wait, so glad to see the positive outcome updated online
> 
> :whoo::whoo:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for all the support. eace:
> 
> Additional documents not requested. Employer/referrals not contacted. Entire process went on smooth  Will update the spreadsheet right away.


Awesome!!

*Congratulations Harsheys*
:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## shubham.maksi

*New Bee, Plz Help*

Hi, I am quite new to all these stuff but finally i decided to apply for SC190... My case is complicated and want very less scrutiny. I choose to go with MARA agent, please help which consultancy should i choose. Y Axis (got MARA agent in Oz Charging 1.6Lac) or WWICS (Got MARA agent in India, charging 1.2 Lac). Please help


----------



## Yenigalla

harsheys said:


> ... And it is Positive
> 
> After all the wait, so glad to see the positive outcome updated online
> 
> :whoo::whoo:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for all the support. eace:
> 
> Additional documents not requested. Employer/referrals not contacted. Entire process went on smooth  Will update the spreadsheet right away.


congratulations...


----------



## sumdur

harsheys said:


> ... And it is Positive
> 
> After all the wait, so glad to see the positive outcome updated online
> 
> :whoo::whoo:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for all the support. eace:
> 
> Additional documents not requested. Employer/referrals not contacted. Entire process went on smooth  Will update the spreadsheet right away.


Congrats harsheys....


----------



## peanut48

Congrats Harsheys!!


----------



## Surfer127

Congrats Hersheys !!!


----------



## laurinoz

Mcclaik, I just been able to access the spreadsheet now (can't access it from work)

So a big WELL DONE to you for the positive outcome!
You must feel so relieved now. 
Congrats, I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Matmarine

Hi Everybody.
I'm new here .
Yesterday my husband received a positive results from Vetassess as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311 ( 14 weeks waiting time ). We had problems with a lawyer who was preparing documents for Vetassess. I have a question - can you recommend a good lawyer around Sydney for Expression of Interest as so far South Australia is still showing a “Low Availability” for state sponsorship for this occupation. 

Best regards
Matmarine


----------



## laurinoz

Matmarine said:


> Hi Everybody.
> I'm new here .
> Yesterday my husband received a positive results from Vetassess as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311 ( 14 weeks waiting time ). We had problems with a lawyer who was preparing documents for Vetassess. I have a question - can you recommend a good lawyer around Sydney for Expression of Interest as so far South Australia is still showing a “Low Availability” for state sponsorship for this occupation.
> 
> Best regards
> Matmarine


Hello Matmarine,

Congrats for your positive outcome!

I believe you meant "agent" when referring to lawyer?
In total honesty, most of us do not recommend going with an agent, as it is a waste of time and money; unless of course you are 200% sure that the person is really good.

My suggestion is to go agent free from now, as you've done the hardest part with Vetassess. EOI, SS and DIAC are the easy bit, and you will find all the necessary information on the forum.

But again, this is my sole opinion.
Let us know if you need anything else.
Good luck


----------



## cynthiaus

laurinoz said:


> Hello Matmarine,
> 
> Congrats for your positive outcome!
> 
> I believe you meant "agent" when referring to lawyer?
> In total honesty, most of us do not recommend going with an agent, as it is a waste of time and money; unless of course you are 200% sure that the person is really good.
> 
> My suggestion is to go agent free from now, as you've done the hardest part with Vetassess. EOI, SS and DIAC are the easy bit, and you will find all the necessary information on the forum.
> 
> But again, this is my sole opinion.
> Let us know if you need anything else.
> Good luck


I too don't really see the point of using an agent, as long as your case is not too complicated and could hardly get extra info from elsewhere. As a matter of fact, I find this forum can provide more insight and info than a lot of agents.


----------



## harsheys

laurinoz said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Congratulations Harsheys
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Thanks laurinoz..


----------



## harsheys

Yenigalla said:


> congratulations...


Thank you yenigalla, peanut and surfer


----------



## harsheys

sumdur said:


> Congrats harsheys....


Thank you sumdur.. What have you been thinking about for next steps???


----------



## Matmarine

Hi again

We are totally inexperienced, we don't know even where we should start and time is ticking .
We contacted today with 3 different agents and first is on holiday, second send us an information that they do not complete the state sponsorship forms, and the last one said that we don't have a chance for State Sponsorship in South Australia if we don't live and work there. He said that we have to move there and work full time at least 3 month to be able to send EOI. At that moment we allowed to work only 20 hours per week and until 3 month they will definitely close TESOL on the list . 

What you suggest guys ?
Best regards


----------



## Gurdjieff

peanut48 said:


> Ok....update time....I'm nervous as hell....
> 
> I had sent in an urgency request on 25 Sep, called them yest 30 Sep, they confirmed it was rcvd on 26 Sep & approved, my application was now treated with priority but they can't guarantee when it would be completed. This morning a little after 9am IST, rcvd a call from my case officer. CO had a loooot of questions about my work, taxes, salary, payment method, size of organisation, team, reporting to, their role etc. I tried my best to answer them. CO also asked about my previous employment which I have not asked for assessment (have asked PTA), and how it was related to my employment which I want assessed.
> 
> I'm sooooo worried now, feel like what if I haven't answered right, did I convince the CO for positive assessment? But I guess I can only keep my fingers crossed now!
> 
> Don't know how much longer this will take. They haven't contacted my references of employment as yet, but they had definitely looked into one of the companies and what they do coz CO asked me something related to it.


Chill macha...they interrogated me similarly, and 10 days later, I got my +ve result in the post.


----------



## sumdur

harsheys said:


> Thank you sumdur.. What have you been thinking about for next steps???


Dear harsheys,

Congrats on your outcome....

I faced lot of issues the international courier service was not available to my place so VET sent it by International Post. I had to give them 2-3 reminders for fax etc.

Finally after 2-3 days, I received a negative outcome. I was bit confused about next action, finally called VET and spoke with the case officer. Case officer asked me to change the occupation code and submit for reassessment. Now submitted again by paying some additional $.

Now waiting for reassessment again. case officer told that it will take 5 weeks.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## harsheys

sumdur said:


> Dear harsheys,
> 
> Congrats on your outcome....
> 
> I faced lot of issues the international courier service was not available to my place so VET sent it by International Post. I had to give them 2-3 reminders for fax etc.
> 
> Finally after 2-3 days, I received a negative outcome. I was bit confused about next action, finally called VET and spoke with the case officer. Case officer asked me to change the occupation code and submit for reassessment. Now submitted again by paying some additional $.
> 
> Now waiting for reassessment again. case officer told that it will take 5 weeks.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi Sumdur,

Yes, I remember about the intl. courier concern you had raised here.. Sorry about the -ve outcome, All the very best with your reassessment. What is your new code, if you don't mind sharing and hopefully it has better availability than mark.specialist?

:fingerscrossed: for you mate!


----------



## BD2AUS

Dear seniors,

Have any of you applied to VetAssess without Grade 10 or Grade 12 results? Does VetAssess REQUIRE Grade 10/12 results/transcripts? Please confirm.

I have Grade 10 results/transcripts but cannot find for Grade 12 and getting Grade 12 results would mean delays of at least 6 - 8 weeks as I have just inquired with the board.


----------



## peanut48

So got the email saying its completed!! Immediately sent an email for the fax, and called them however I was told I have to wait for 24 hours to receive the fax since they get a lot of requests. I did mention I was waiting next to the fax machine but no such luck.


----------



## sumdur

harsheys said:


> Hi Sumdur,
> 
> Yes, I remember about the intl. courier concern you had raised here.. Sorry about the -ve outcome, All the very best with your reassessment. What is your new code, if you don't mind sharing and hopefully it has better availability than mark.specialist?
> 
> :fingerscrossed: for you mate!


Dear mate,

The code they preposed is 225499 TECHNICAL SALES REPRESENTATIVES NEC. As per my survey till now this code is not appearing in any state.

I tried to locate the thread of this code on this forum, however nobody is discussing this code. 

If somebody is hving this code please respond me.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## mimfarook

sumdur said:


> Dear mate,
> 
> The code they preposed is 225499 TECHNICAL SALES REPRESENTATIVES NEC. As per my survey till now this code is not appearing in any state.
> 
> I tried to locate the thread of this code on this forum, however nobody is discussing this code.
> 
> If somebody is hving this code please respond me.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Try SA


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> So got the email saying its completed!! Immediately sent an email for the fax, and called them however I was told I have to wait for 24 hours to receive the fax since they get a lot of requests. I did mention I was waiting next to the fax machine but no such luck.


peanut - what are your next steps, whats your occupation.....which is the state you have planned to apply?


----------



## laurinoz

BD2AUS said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Have any of you applied to VetAssess without Grade 10 or Grade 12 results? Does VetAssess REQUIRE Grade 10/12 results/transcripts? Please confirm.
> 
> I have Grade 10 results/transcripts but cannot find for Grade 12 and getting Grade 12 results would mean delays of at least 6 - 8 weeks as I have just inquired with the board.


Welcome BD2aus,

You only need to submit the transcripts for the qualification you want to get assessed.
Ex: if you have a bachelor degree, only submit the info about this degree, not the rest of your diplomas or certificates.


----------



## laurinoz

harsheys said:


> Thanks laurinoz..


Hi Harsheys,

When you come back from the moon, can you please update the timeline?
Would be awesome mate

Cheers


----------



## sumdur

mimfarook said:


> Try SA


Thanks for indicating SA it is in High availability in SA. R u of the same code.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## shaishav

You can try ACT too.



sumdur said:


> Thanks for indicating SA it is in High availability in SA. R u of the same code.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


----------



## sumdur

shaishav said:


> You can try ACT too.


Thanks, its OPEN in ACT too.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> peanut - what are your next steps, whats your occupation.....which is the state you have planned to apply?


My choice was SA but its now special conditions apply for my code 224711, and ACT has it under limited which needs 3 years work exp. in the nominated occupation and pre-approval. I only have 15 months work exp. in the occupation.

So for now there is no plan! :noidea: Praying its a positive outcome, then maybe pray some more for it to appear on some state list with open/high availability.

I'm considering trying my luck with the ACT pre-approval, just in case someone's in a good mood when they get my email.:eyebrows:


----------



## harsheys

laurinoz said:


> Hi Harsheys,
> 
> When you come back from the moon, can you please update the timeline?
> Would be awesome mate
> 
> Cheers


Ha ha!! Sorry about that. Updated now


----------



## harsheys

sumdur said:


> Thanks, its OPEN in ACT too.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Sumdur, That's awesome!! Much better than the older code right? You might want to change the job code in your signature & the tracker too.. You might bump into people with a similar code. All the very best with the re-assessment


----------



## mimfarook

sumdur said:


> Thanks for indicating SA it is in High availability in SA. R u of the same code.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


No sumudur,

I have applied as ICT business 
development manager.

You now have a better chance for visa than Me..


----------



## BD2AUS

laurinoz said:


> Welcome BD2aus,
> 
> You only need to submit the transcripts for the qualification you want to get assessed.
> Ex: if you have a bachelor degree, only submit the info about this degree, not the rest of your diplomas or certificates.


Dear Laurinoz, thank you for the warm welcome :tea: as well as the peace of mind you have provided with your answer. I can send out my documents for assessment within the next three or four working days. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

BD2AUS said:


> Dear Laurinoz, thank you for the warm welcome :tea: as well as the peace of mind you have provided with your answer. I can send out my documents for assessment within the next three or four working days. :fingerscrossed:


Excellent.
Once you've sent your docs, you can update the timeline with your data, and track your progression


----------



## peanut48

***Drumroll***

POSITIVE OUTCOME



Saw the status online, still haven't received the fax.

Thank you everyone who has helped me in this forum. I did the best thing by removing my agent and sending the urgency request. Lesson learnt that agents are not worth it when this forum exists.

Now waiting for the fax to see the details of the positive outcome.

Now the struggle for state sponsorship begins!


----------



## laurinoz

peanut48 said:


> ***Drumroll***
> 
> POSITIVE OUTCOME
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the status online, still haven't received the fax.
> 
> Thank you everyone who has helped me in this forum. I did the best thing by removing my agent and sending the urgency request. Lesson learnt that agents are not worth it when this forum exists.
> 
> Now waiting for the fax to see the details of the positive outcome.
> 
> Now the struggle for state sponsorship begins!


:drum: :drum:

*Congrats Peanuts!!!*

:rockon:


----------



## peanut48

Thanks Laurinoz, also received the fax, both my qualification & assessment was highly relevant and meets the minimum requirements for the code 224711.


----------



## Yenigalla

Congrats Peanut


----------



## peanut48

Thanks Yenigalla


----------



## Surfer127

Congrats Peanut


----------



## Sandy J

shubham.maksi said:


> Hi, I am quite new to all these stuff but finally i decided to apply for SC190... My case is complicated and want very less scrutiny. I choose to go with MARA agent, please help which consultancy should i choose. Y Axis (got MARA agent in Oz Charging 1.6Lac) or WWICS (Got MARA agent in India, charging 1.2 Lac). Please help


WWICS is a fraud. Stay away from him. 

No body will suggest u to go through an agent as they cannot guarantee an outcome of your result. Research hard ,understand the VISA process and use this forum for knowledge enhancement and still if you feel hesitant then maybe think about it. Gud luck


----------



## peanut48

thanks surfer!


----------



## ssssss

Hi,

Congrats to all who have got the +ve outcome and all the best for the rest.

Can someone clarify, it is compulsory that we need to provide individual marks sheets of all years for graduation and Masters. 

Though I have all , raising a doubt , coz , I hav given betterment examinations, and doubt it may unnecessarily confuse the VETassesssor. Advise please.

Thanks,
Sirisha


----------



## Yenigalla

ssssss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats to all who have got the +ve outcome and all the best for the rest.
> 
> Can someone clarify, it is compulsory that we need to provide individual marks sheets of all years for graduation and Masters.
> 
> Though I have all , raising a doubt , coz , I hav given betterment examinations, and doubt it may unnecessarily confuse the VETassesssor. Advise please.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sirisha


Yes, you have to attach the notarised copies of your graduation mark sheet.
What do you mean by betterment exams? Are you rewriting exams for a better score?


----------



## shubham.maksi

Sandy J said:


> WWICS is a fraud. Stay away from him.
> 
> No body will suggest u to go through an agent as they cannot guarantee an outcome of your result. Research hard ,understand the VISA process and use this forum for knowledge enhancement and still if you feel hesitant then maybe think about it. Gud luck


Thanks buddy... not very confident of doing on my own. Will research and have to decide within this week itself. Is there any place I can get formats of letters/certificates/cv?


----------



## Sandy J

shubham.maksi said:


> Thanks buddy... not very confident of doing on my own. Will research and have to decide within this week itself. Is there any place I can get formats of letters/certificates/cv?



Well, u can post your request on this forum and ask for it and I am sure whosoever have the information needed by you will provide the same. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gary31

Hi guyz I m new to the forum and going thru this forum for quit a while nw. U guyz are doing an awsome job by sharin ur part of info. I wish all the best to everyone. I have submitted all my docs for vetassess and waiting ,thats for trng and development


----------



## Yenigalla

gary31 said:


> Hi guyz I m new to the forum and going thru this forum for quit a while nw. U guyz are doing an awsome job by sharin ur part of info. I wish all the best to everyone. I have submitted all my docs for vetassess and waiting ,thats for trng and development


Hi Gary, Welcome to the forum.This is a wonderful platform to exchange information and make friends along the journey to immigration.
Pls add your timeline to your signature.


----------



## shubham.maksi

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Gary, Welcome to the forum.This is a wonderful platform to exchange information and make friends along the journey to immigration.
> Pls add your timeline to your signature.


Yenigalla, you are cool man..You are doing awesome job helping people. God bless you


----------



## gary31

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Gary, Welcome to the forum.This is a wonderful platform to exchange information and make friends along the journey to immigration.
> Pls add your timeline to your signature.


Thanks yenigalla bt I m havin a hard time can u tll me hw to add timeline


----------



## harsheys

peanut48 said:


> ***Drumroll***
> 
> POSITIVE OUTCOME
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the status online, still haven't received the fax.
> 
> Thank you everyone who has helped me in this forum. I did the best thing by removing my agent and sending the urgency request. Lesson learnt that agents are not worth it when this forum exists.
> 
> Now waiting for the fax to see the details of the positive outcome.
> 
> Now the struggle for state sponsorship begins!


Awesome!! Congrats peanut


----------



## laurinoz

gary31 said:


> Thanks yenigalla bt I m havin a hard time can u tll me hw to add timeline


Hi Gary31,

You need to post at least 5 comments to access your signature. 
Once done, click on your name, top right of the screen;
Then click on "customize profile", below your star.
A new screen opens, and the "edit your signature" is under "settings and options", on the right.

Good luck in your application


----------



## peanut48

harsheys said:


> Awesome!! Congrats peanut


thanks harsheys. I see both of us are in the same situation over our code not being available on any state list, fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi laurinoz,

Bellow is the reply of my vetassess case office regarding my experience:-

"*Only two of your past employment positions were assessed because them combined have met our criteria for a positive outcome overall. Therefore VETASSESS does not assess any employment position further. However just for your information, your previous roles were Assistant Outlet Manager, and Guest Service Associate at various hospitality service establishment, which are unlikely to meet our criteria against Café and Restaurant Manager (ANZSCO-141111) because we look for evidence that you are ‘organising and controlling the operations of a cafe, restaurant or related establishment to provide dining and catering services.’ This role will generally be the highest level manager of a café or restaurant.*"

My job responsibility as Assistant Manager and Manager is almost same only. Can I claim point for my assistant manager tenure?

I have already modified my EOI and claiming point for my Rest. Mngr and Asst. Mangr tenure only , which gives me 60 points.

What is your opinion?

Amit


----------



## harsheys

peanut48 said:


> thanks harsheys. I see both of us are in the same situation over our code not being available on any state list, fingers crossed for us all!


Yes peanut.. If you come to know off any new lists getting published, pls keep me posted. I'll ensure to do the same.

All the best mate!


----------



## laurinoz

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi laurinoz,
> 
> Bellow is the reply of my vetassess case office regarding my experience:-
> 
> "*Only two of your past employment positions were assessed because them combined have met our criteria for a positive outcome overall. Therefore VETASSESS does not assess any employment position further. However just for your information, your previous roles were Assistant Outlet Manager, and Guest Service Associate at various hospitality service establishment, which are unlikely to meet our criteria against Café and Restaurant Manager (ANZSCO-141111) because we look for evidence that you are ‘organising and controlling the operations of a cafe, restaurant or related establishment to provide dining and catering services.’ This role will generally be the highest level manager of a café or restaurant.*"
> 
> My job responsibility as Assistant Manager and Manager is almost same only. Can I claim point for my assistant manager tenure?
> 
> I have already modified my EOI and claiming point for my Rest. Mngr and Asst. Mangr tenure only , which gives me 60 points.
> 
> What is your opinion?
> 
> Amit


Morning Amit,

I must say, your CO sounds like a good guy, giving you real information, unlike mine...
I'd go by what he says, he's been kind enough to tell you that they would not have assessed positively your previous roles.... 
Were you in a Restaurant before? Coz I know they don't take fast-foods as a restaurant, for example. What type of café/restaurant was it?


----------



## gary31

laurinoz said:


> Hi Gary31,
> 
> You need to post at least 5 comments to access your signature.
> Once done, click on your name, top right of the screen;
> Then click on "customize profile", below your star.
> A new screen opens, and the "edit your signature" is under "settings and options", on the right.
> 
> Good luck in your application


Thnx laurinoz. Will do that


----------



## gary31

harsheys said:


> Awesome!! Congrats peanut


U r doin a grt job harsheys . Keep up the gud wrk


----------



## shubham.maksi

*New Bee, Plz Help*



gary31 said:


> Thanks yenigalla bt I m havin a hard time can u tll me hw to add timeline


Hay Buddy,

Needs some info, if you can help me out, I am gathering document for skill assessment, is there any place i can get a format of Experience letters, CV, salary statements etc which VET wants.

I don't trust my ex employers; so i want to give them a sample copy. Please help.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

laurinoz said:


> Morning Amit,
> 
> I must say, your CO sounds like a good guy, giving you real information, unlike mine...
> I'd go by what he says, he's been kind enough to tell you that they would not have assessed positively your previous roles....
> Were you in a Restaurant before? Coz I know they don't take fast-foods as a restaurant, for example. What type of café/restaurant was it?


Hi ,

Thanks for quick reply.

I was not in fast food chains. I have experience in international five star luxury hotels of highest repute like, marriott, starwood, intercontinental hotel group and Carnival Cruise liners.

Technically job description of Assistant Restaurant manager and Restaurant manager is same in offer letter and in SOP manuals of all the hotels chain.

Now tel me your opinion, however i have also registered of IELTS again to score good to eliminate this confusion. Applied for PTA.

What do you suggest , should i withdraw my EOI or let it go?

Regards,
Amit


----------



## laurinoz

shubham.maksi said:


> Hay Buddy,
> 
> Needs some info, if you can help me out, I am gathering document for skill assessment, is there any place i can get a format of Experience letters, CV, salary statements etc which VET wants.
> 
> I don't trust my ex employers; so i want to give them a sample copy. Please help.


Hello Shubham,

- CV, that is up to you to make. You can find several samples on the net, just google "australian résumé".
- Salary pay-slips, those are the ones you should already be receiving every month.
- Experience letter/letter of service, examples are already on this thread, just have a look. The Vetassess SRG01 explanatory notes also explain what needs to appear on it. Just download the form from the below link: 
Download forms (Trade Occupation) - VETASSESS
- Job description: this should have been given to you alongside your contract of employment. This is a list of tasks you must do on daily/weekly basis.

Let us know if you need anything else.


----------



## ssssss

Yenigalla said:


> Yes, you have to attach the notarised copies of your graduation mark sheet.
> What do you mean by betterment exams? Are you rewriting exams for a better score?


Thanks Yenigalla,
I hav given my betterment exams long ago while studying . I have the consolidated (i.e marks sheet for all years exams shown together in one cert) cert, and also the individual ( i.e marks sheet of each year) certs. My doubt is should I provide individual marks sheet also? Doesn't Consolidated marks sheet alone be sufficient?
Can you pls calrify. 

Thanks,
Sirisha


----------



## flyinghigh

*I would never recommend an agent*



Sandy J said:


> WWICS is a fraud. Stay away from him.
> 
> No body will suggest u to go through an agent as they cannot guarantee an outcome of your result. Research hard ,understand the VISA process and use this forum for knowledge enhancement and still if you feel hesitant then maybe think about it. Gud luck


I would like to share my experience. I have been to a leading Immigration Consultancy in Hyderabad , they completely took me for a ride by sending an incorrect assessment . I think this day n age it is better to stay away from these organised and corporate thieves where they charge you only for the information . The chances of visa are same with or with out an agent . Agent does not have any role in getting the visa approved .I think forums like these are the best to educate ourselves and do the process on our own.
an paying more than a lakh is not worth .


----------



## venki09

flyinghigh said:


> I would like to share my experience. I have been to a leading Immigration Consultancy in Hyderabad , they completely took me for a ride by sending an incorrect assessment . I think this day n age it is better to stay away from these organised and corporate thieves where they charge you only for the information . The chances of visa are same with or with out an agent . Agent does not have any role in getting the visa approved .I think forums like these are the best to educate ourselves and do the process on our own.
> an paying more than a lakh is not worth .


can you name that agent please. so that all the people will come to know about them


----------



## flyinghigh

*leading consultants*



venki09 said:


> can you name that agent please. so that all the people will come to know about them



please share your e mail


----------



## venki09

flyinghigh said:


> please share your e mail


[email protected]


----------



## Yenigalla

ssssss said:


> Thanks Yenigalla,
> I hav given my betterment exams long ago while studying . I have the consolidated (i.e marks sheet for all years exams shown together in one cert) cert, and also the individual ( i.e marks sheet of each year) certs. My doubt is should I provide individual marks sheet also? Doesn't Consolidated marks sheet alone be sufficient?
> Can you pls calrify.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sirisha


Sirisha,
Consolidated marksheet should do if all the subjects of study are mentioned.


----------



## sairavi

Do we need to notarize all the documents we submit during skill assessment, if so any notary at the passport office will help? also wrt gathering a letter either from HR or former managers is next to impossible, how did you guys manage it?


----------



## ssssss

sairavi said:


> Do we need to notarize all the documents we submit during skill assessment, if so any notary at the passport office will help? also wrt gathering a letter either from HR or former managers is next to impossible, how did you guys manage it?



Even I am also concerned about how to get this done. Getting experience letter from my HR is impossible. I can only get the letter from my present boss.
Can anyone clarify one declaration from my boss of my date of joining, roles and responsibilities , pay , and working hours ... notarized ...would be sufficient?

Thanks,
Srisha


----------



## Yenigalla

Well. It was not a task for me to collect a letter from my previous employer.I am self employed for a period of 6yrs. So I provided evidence based on that.
Do you have work experience letters from your previous employers? You have to validate your experience and support the same with payslips, job offer letter.Show ur IT returns too.
You will find a notary usually located outside Registrar offices.


----------



## gary31

sairavi said:


> Do we need to notarize all the documents we submit during skill assessment, if so any notary at the passport office will help? also wrt gathering a letter either from HR or former managers is next to impossible, how did you guys manage it?


Hi sairavi

it seems u r trying for trng and development. I hav also applied in 223311.
I have submitted notrized affidavit as getting the letter frm employer is nxt to impossible.


----------



## sairavi

Gary: good to see another L&D prof on the forum, from what little i have learnt oflate: it looks like ACT is the only option for 190.


----------



## shubham.maksi

sairavi said:


> Gary: good to see another L&D prof on the forum, from what little i have learnt oflate: it looks like ACT is the only option for 190.


how are the option looking for 223111 HR Advisor?


----------



## balamyneni

harsheys said:


> Awesome!! Congrats peanut


Congrats 

wht is the Nominated Occupation you applied for? and what is the processing time from VETASSESS?


----------



## balamyneni

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> I am getting the entire process done through a consultant based out of Bangalore, and my details were submitted last week.
> 
> I have been given a turnaround time of about 12 weeks for Vetassess to assess my application and revert. Meanwhile I have booked dates for IELTS for myself and my wife.
> 
> Cheers,
> PB
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 224712 | Vetassess Application Submitted : May'13 | Awaiting response


Hello Prashant,

Is it mandatory to answer IELTS for your self and you wife? think its only for the primary applicant who need to answer the exam?

Correct me If I am wrong..


----------



## gary31

sairavi said:


> Gary: good to see another L&D prof on the forum, from what little i have learnt oflate: it looks like ACT is the only option for 190.


Hey sairavi

western australia's list is nt published yet, it may appear on that list as well


----------



## gary31

shubham.maksi said:


> how are the option looking for 223111 HR Advisor?


Hey shubham , 

Havnt really chckd for dat , bt hav u chckd western austrlia ?


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

balamyneni said:


> Hello Prashant,
> 
> Is it mandatory to answer IELTS for your self and you wife? think its only for the primary applicant who need to answer the exam?
> 
> Correct me If I am wrong..


Both need to give IELTS


----------



## ssssss

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Both need to give IELTS


Prashant,

I understand that spouse should show proof of functional English.. and one of the proof can be
"evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English"

so.. spouse who has a degree of full time study and instruction is in english ... would not require to give IELTS na?

Please correct if I am wrong!

Thanks
Sirisha


----------



## n.sh

Thats right SIrisha

Regards,
Sneha



ssssss said:


> Prashant,
> 
> I understand that spouse should show proof of functional English.. and one of the proof can be
> "evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English"
> 
> so.. spouse who has a degree of full time study and instruction is in english ... would not require to give IELTS na?
> 
> Please correct if I am wrong!
> 
> Thanks
> Sirisha


----------



## dreamsaia

Hello Everyone,

I need one urgent information. I received positive VETASSESS result in the month of June 2013 and since then I am struggling to score 7 band in each section of IELTS. However, my consultant had told me to proceed with the current IELTS score and corresponding to that I filed for State Sponsorship that may come anytime soon. 

But, now that my points are on the edge (60 including State Invitation and the experience), my consultant is suggesting me to get the Letter for Point Advice test from VETASSESS at the earliest in order to be fully sure of the points and experience. 

Could anyone please tell me, how long does it take for VETASSES to release the point advise test letter when our Skill assessment is already done from them 3-4 months back. Could we request VETASSESS to release the PTA on priority.

Best Regards,
Dreamsaia


----------



## Surfer127

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Both need to give IELTS


 Its mandatory for only primary applicant. 

for secondary applicant its either IELTS or letter from college university that he/she has done minimum of two years of post secondary education in english. to prove english skill.

if you are cliaming partner points then IELTS is mandatory for both, with minimum 6 in each band or occupation / state requirement - which ever is higher.


----------



## Surfer127

dreamsaia said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need one urgent information. I received positive VETASSESS result in the month of June 2013 and since then I am struggling to score 7 band in each section of IELTS. However, my consultant had told me to proceed with the current IELTS score and corresponding to that I filed for State Sponsorship that may come anytime soon.
> 
> But, now that my points are on the edge (60 including State Invitation and the experience), my consultant is suggesting me to get the Letter for Point Advice test from VETASSESS at the earliest in order to be fully sure of the points and experience.
> 
> Could anyone please tell me, how long does it take for VETASSES to release the point advise test letter when our Skill assessment is already done from them 3-4 months back. Could we request VETASSESS to release the PTA on priority.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Dreamsaia


replied in another thread + your PM


----------



## dreamsaia

Surfer127 said:


> replied in another thread + your PM


Thank you very much mate...


----------



## pilotg2

Not sure if this is the right place to post this?

I'm trying to get an understanding of the Vetassess process. What outcome 'should' we expect. Need help here please.

My wife is under 149311 and luckily has 15yrs experience with all her job titles containing the word Events!! Her degree is Bachelor of Arts in English which i'm guessing they will take as non related(!).

I'm trying to workout how many points we can submit to EOI(once the result comes in). Does the Vetassess result give a points score for degree and experience that can then be submited for EOI? 

And potentially how far back will they go into her experience as we may then need to submit further docs as she has changed jobs every 3 years so getting all the docs will be a nightmare!


----------



## Surfer127

pilotg2 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post this?
> 
> I'm trying to get an understanding of the Vetassess process. What outcome 'should' we expect. Need help here please.
> 
> My wife is under 149311 and luckily has 15yrs experience with all her job titles containing the word Events!! Her degree is Bachelor of Arts in English which i'm guessing they will take as non related(!). ...*true, they might not cosider it as bachelor according to AQF level .. since its a language degree*
> 
> I'm trying to workout how many points we can submit to EOI(once the result comes in). Does the Vetassess result give a points score for degree and experience that can then be submited for EOI? .....* You can claim max 15 points for 8 years of releveant exp. in last 10 years*
> 
> And potentially how far back will they go into her experience as we may then need to submit further docs as she has changed jobs every 3 years so getting all the docs will be a nightmare! ........... *They go max up to 10 yrs[*/QUOTE]
> 
> answers in bold ... hope this helps


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi All,

Is there any way to check online point test assessment ? 

amit


----------



## pilotg2

Thanks Surfer127, very helpful.

This is a bit of a shock, are you saying the bachelor won't count for points on EOI as it's a language degree? This could be a show stopper for us! I'm trying to find reference to language degrees not being recognised by AQF... any idea where i can find info on this.


----------



## pilotg2

pilotg2 said:


> Thanks Surfer127, very helpful.
> 
> This is a bit of a shock, are you saying the bachelor won't count for points on EOI as it's a language degree? This could be a show stopper for us! I'm trying to find reference to language degrees not being recognised by AQF... any idea where i can find info on this.


The exact degree is BA in English and Creative Studies. Any help gratefully received.


----------



## gary31

Any one has a clue wen is western australia's list cming out


----------



## deanie

My partner's online status has changed to completed! He is calling now to see if they will fax the result to my office. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sylvia_australia

got positive point test for experience from vetassess.


----------



## Surfer127

Congrats !! Deanie & Sylvia


----------



## laurinoz

gary31 said:


> Any one has a clue wen is western australia's list cming out


We'll know only when WA will publish it, hopefully soon


----------



## laurinoz

deanie said:


> My partner's online status has changed to completed! He is calling now to see if they will fax the result to my office. Fingers crossed!


Fingers crossed for you :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

sylvia_australia said:


> got positive point test for experience from vetassess.


Many crongrats Sylvia


----------



## shubham.maksi

*VETASSESS ppl are very strict? :help:*



laurinoz said:


> Many crongrats Sylvia


Hello... I heard that VETASSES is the most difficult skill assessment body out of all... its that right?

Do they contact the employers all the time?

If they do, do they contact only current employer or all the employers?

One of my employers has refused to give me the experience certificate, they are in England and i am in India so there is noting i can do.... there is no way they are going to issue this certificate and i contacted my bosses via Facebook and they said that they can vouch for me if they receive any calls/email but cant issue the letter. I have to declare this experience to get min points.

Evil inside me is recommending me to forge the document as i have some letter head of the company, is it recommended?

Summary - 

June 2003 - April 2006 - B.Sc (Full Time) India

June 2007 - Jan 2009 - Employer 1 (India)(Ready to give all the document)

Feb 2009 - Aug 2010 - MBA (Full Time) (UK)

Sept 2010 - Sept 2012 - Employer 2 (UK) (Not ready to give any certificate but i do have the statement of income for that particulate period and offer letter) 

Nov 2012 - Till date - Employer 3 (Ready to give all document)

Age - 28


Please help. :help:


----------



## gchabs

Hello All!

Alright I'm literally sat here with the VETASSESS Application form in my hand and having gone through it I have several doubts pertaining to below in bold.

*Submitting Statutory Declaration for claiming GST Exemption *
Alright I just read in the Application Form 9. Document Required Checklist

If you are applying from overseas (and thus claiming GST exemption) you must provide either:
A certified Statutory Declaration or Affidavit stating you are not in Australia at the time of 
applying, or;
An official letter, on company letterhead, signed by a Registered Migration Agent (if you are
represented by an agent) stating that you are not in Australia at the time of applying

Does any one have a copy of such declaration and willing to share? Did you all submit one?



*Submitting an Organisational Chart with Main Responsibilities of Business Development Manager (BDM) - 225212*
Again, all of us applying as Business Development Manager, did we all submit one? Again a format anyone can PM would be great. I need to understand what could be the best way to lay this out ? Where I work is just a 20 man company and I do not really have a team as such under me to handle. However, organisational chart can be tailored if thats mandatory to support my application? So someone enlighten me please...



*Primary and Secondary Qualification Dilemma*
I have done normal 10 years of schooling(passing SSC - Secondary School Certificate), followed by 2 years of HSC - Higher Secondary School(as we call it back home). Later a 3 years bachelors degree in Management Studies, again back home in Mumbai and then a year later pursued an MSc in IT from English University.

So I believe my Bachelors and MSc degrees can be under the Section Post-Secondary Qualification (1 & 2) in the VETASSESS Application Form
But how about Primary and Secondary ? Is that SSC and HSC? Confused since I think SSC is where both were clubbed primary and secondary schooling. But taken that way, I would end-up leaving my HSC as there is not place to fill in those details, and If I do so, they might see a gap in my qualification, which actually isn't a gap but the two years of HSC. So what is the best way to put my SSC - Schooling and HSC - Higher Secondary Schooling on the form?



*Payslips, how may should I submit?*
I intend to include my last 23 months of employment from one employer as a Business Development Manager(BDM). I will have to make a request to my Admin to have the payslips printed for me since printing and giving to employees every month is not practiced here in the company. However, should I ask for all 23 payslips or just a recent few would do?



*Applying Online, Do I still have to send docs by post? *
I intend to apply online, so would I get an option to put the upload my documents online or just a few details are entered online and docs still have to sent my normal mail?

If docs are uploaded online, do I still have to attest my docs and then upload the attested photocopies or scanning color copies and uploading original docs without attestation will also do



Please help, so I can lodge my application to VETASSESS ASAP.


----------



## umeshinaz

*quick comment*



gchabs said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Alright I'm literally sat here with the VETASSESS Application form in my hand and having gone through it I have several doubts pertaining to below in bold.
> 
> *Submitting Statutory Declaration for claiming GST Exemption *
> Alright I just read in the Application Form 9. Document Required Checklist
> 
> If you are applying from overseas (and thus claiming GST exemption) you must provide either:
> A certified Statutory Declaration or Affidavit stating you are not in Australia at the time of
> applying, or;
> An official letter, on company letterhead, signed by a Registered Migration Agent (if you are
> represented by an agent) stating that you are not in Australia at the time of applying
> 
> Does any one have a copy of such declaration and willing to share? Did you all submit one?
> 
> *"STATUTORY DECLARATION
> 
> 
> 
> I, ABC [NAME], being duly sworn, make oath and make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 (Commonwealth of Australia) as follows:
> 
> “I am not in Australia at the time of making this Skill Assessment Under GSM Application to Vetassess and that the statement is true”
> 
> 
> The above facts are true and declare same on sole affirmation.
> 
> I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.
> 
> Declared at: Mumbai Dated: ________
> __________________
> NAME"
> *
> *Submitting an Organisational Chart with Main Responsibilities of Business Development Manager (BDM) - 225212*
> Again, all of us applying as Business Development Manager, did we all submit one? Again a format anyone can PM would be great. I need to understand what could be the best way to lay this out ? Where I work is just a 20 man company and I do not really have a team as such under me to handle. However, organisational chart can be tailored if thats mandatory to support my application? So someone enlighten me please...
> 
> *"I Have not submitted...but depends on case to case"*
> 
> *Primary and Secondary Qualification Dilemma*
> I have done normal 10 years of schooling(passing SSC - Secondary School Certificate), followed by 2 years of HSC - Higher Secondary School(as we call it back home). Later a 3 years bachelors degree in Management Studies, again back home in Mumbai and then a year later pursued an MSc in IT from English University.
> 
> So I believe my Bachelors and MSc degrees can be under the Section Post-Secondary Qualification (1 & 2) in the VETASSESS Application Form
> But how about Primary and Secondary ? Is that SSC and HSC? Confused since I think SSC is where both were clubbed primary and secondary schooling. But taken that way, I would end-up leaving my HSC as there is not place to fill in those details, and If I do so, they might see a gap in my qualification, which actually isn't a gap but the two years of HSC. So what is the best way to put my SSC - Schooling and HSC - Higher Secondary Schooling on the form?
> 
> *"Primary should be KG till 10th - SSC; Secondary 12th - HSC and rest post secondary"*
> 
> *Payslips, how may should I submit?*
> I intend to include my last 23 months of employment from one employer as a Business Development Manager(BDM). I will have to make a request to my Admin to have the payslips printed for me since printing and giving to employees every month is not practiced here in the company. However, should I ask for all 23 payslips or just a recent few would do?
> 
> *"Provide 1st month and latest month payslip - its enough"*
> 
> *Applying Online, Do I still have to send docs by post? *
> I intend to apply online, so would I get an option to put the upload my documents online or just a few details are entered online and docs still have to sent my normal mail?
> 
> *"ALL docs need to be attested and send by courier to VET"*
> 
> If docs are uploaded online, do I still have to attest my docs and then upload the attested photocopies or scanning color copies and uploading original docs without attestation will also do
> 
> 
> 
> Please help, so I can lodge my application to VETASSESS ASAP.


Please see above in bold....hope it helps...


----------



## gchabs

*Thanks!*

Thanks umeshinaz,

So after I create and print such a statutory declaration, who signs/certifies or stamps on it for that matter? Any notary public officer per se? Does it have to be on any kind of stamp paper? or just normal A4 is fine? Sorry if it sounds really silly, but this is my first time preparing a Stat Dec.

And regarding the Organisational Chart, apparently only people having experience under managerial occupation need to provide Org Chart highlighting the main responsibilities of the applicant. Since you didn't have to submit one, I guess you didn't really apply as BDM or any other ICT Sales Professional or any sort of managerial occupation, did you? May be Besthar or Surfer127 can advise here since they have been through this process successfully.

Bank Statements
My Bank Statement doesn't read the name of my company rather just the word "Salary" and amount is mentioned. But its all consistent throughout the 23 months of experience. Could, not having my company name against every monthly salary transfer in my statement be a problem? When I ask my Admin to prepare payslips, I plan to have dates on these payslips ,somewhat closely matched with salary transfer dates appearing in the bank statements. Will that help?

Rest all bits of your reply to my message were straight enough, thanks!

G


----------



## tiger007

shubham.maksi said:


> how are the option looking for 223111 HR Advisor?



Hi,

At present 223111 HR Adviser is on the following State/Territory skilled Occupations in demand lists;

1. Western Australia (WA)

2. South Australia (SA)

3. Australian Capital territory (ACT)

4. Northern territory (NT)

WA latest 2013-2014 occupation list will be out soon. HR adviser is expected to be on the new list.

ACT latest list just came out just recently. So HR adviser will surely be on the list, by the time you apply.

SA HR adviser showing "Medium Availability". Hopefully will stay open on the list. 

On NT's list, it is categorized under High priority occupation.

Hence, you have 4 options to choose from, once you have positive VETASSESS result and lodge your EOI.

Best of Luck.


----------



## shubham.maksi

tiger007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> At present 223111 HR Adviser is on the following State/Territory skilled Occupations in demand lists;
> 
> 1. Western Australia (WA)
> 
> 2. South Australia (SA)
> 
> 3. Australian Capital territory (ACT)
> 
> 4. Northern territory (NT)
> 
> WA latest 2013-2014 occupation list will be out soon. HR adviser is expected to be on the new list.
> 
> ACT latest list just came out just recently. So HR adviser will surely be on the list, by the time you apply.
> 
> SA HR adviser showing "Medium Availability". Hopefully will stay open on the list.
> 
> On NT's list, it is categorized under High priority occupation.
> 
> Hence, you have 4 options to choose from, once you have positive VETASSESS result and lodge your EOI.
> 
> Best of Luck.


Awesome...Thanks buddy..appreciated


----------



## deanie

Got the fax this morning. Positive :clap2:


----------



## snarayan

shubham.maksi said:


> Hello... I heard that VETASSES is the most difficult skill assessment body out of all... its that right?
> 
> Do they contact the employers all the time?
> 
> If they do, do they contact only current employer or all the employers?
> 
> One of my employers has refused to give me the experience certificate, they are in England and i am in India so there is noting i can do.... there is no way they are going to issue this certificate and i contacted my bosses via Facebook and they said that they can vouch for me if they receive any calls/email but cant issue the letter. I have to declare this experience to get min points.
> 
> Evil inside me is recommending me to forge the document as i have some letter head of the company, is it recommended?
> 
> Summary -
> 
> June 2003 - April 2006 - B.Sc (Full Time) India
> 
> June 2007 - Jan 2009 - Employer 1 (India)(Ready to give all the document)
> 
> Feb 2009 - Aug 2010 - MBA (Full Time) (UK)
> 
> Sept 2010 - Sept 2012 - Employer 2 (UK) (Not ready to give any certificate but i do have the statement of income for that particulate period and offer letter)
> 
> Nov 2012 - Till date - Employer 3 (Ready to give all document)
> 
> Age - 28
> 
> 
> Please help. :help:


The evil inside you will gift you a visa rejection. Don't even think of forgery. Go for statutory declaration. I submitted stat dec and None of my employers were called. You shouldn't worry if your experience is genuine and employers are ready to vouch for you.


----------



## ashish1e834

Hey Guys

Just sent my document today to Vet by DHL with an ETA of 11th Oct. It may be silly but, I wanted to ask how do I attach this date & the progress from now on to all my posts. Im referring to the footer notes.


----------



## tiger007

snarayan said:


> The evil inside you will gift you a visa rejection. Don't even think of forgery. Go for statutory declaration. I submitted stat dec and None of my employers were called. You shouldn't worry if your experience is genuine and employers are ready to vouch for you.



Very True.


----------



## umeshinaz

*Statutory declaration*



gchabs said:


> Thanks umeshinaz,
> 
> So after I create and print such a statutory declaration, who signs/certifies or stamps on it for that matter? Any notary public officer per se? Does it have to be on any kind of stamp paper? or just normal A4 is fine? Sorry if it sounds really silly, but this is my first time preparing a Stat Dec.
> 
> And regarding the Organisational Chart, apparently only people having experience under managerial occupation need to provide Org Chart highlighting the main responsibilities of the applicant. Since you didn't have to submit one, I guess you didn't really apply as BDM or any other ICT Sales Professional or any sort of managerial occupation, did you? May be Besthar or Surfer127 can advise here since they have been through this process successfully.
> 
> Bank Statements
> My Bank Statement doesn't read the name of my company rather just the word "Salary" and amount is mentioned. But its all consistent throughout the 23 months of experience. Could, not having my company name against every monthly salary transfer in my statement be a problem? When I ask my Admin to prepare payslips, I plan to have dates on these payslips ,somewhat closely matched with salary transfer dates appearing in the bank statements. Will that help?
> 
> Rest all bits of your reply to my message were straight enough, thanks!
> 
> G


See below quick thought...


So after I create and print such a statutory declaration, who signs/certifies or stamps on it for that matter? Any notary public officer per se? Does it have to be on any kind of stamp paper? or just normal A4 is fine? Sorry if it sounds really silly, but this is my first time preparing a Stat Dec.

*By virtue statutory declaration has to be on a stamp paper which ineffect is signed and notarized by the lawyer. You have to make sure you cover all employment related information including - total duration, weekly work hours, manager contact details; and your job roles in greater detail which nearly covers points mentioned in your respective code definition*

And regarding the Organisational Chart, apparently only people having experience under managerial occupation need to provide Org Chart highlighting the main responsibilities of the applicant. Since you didn't have to submit one, I guess you didn't really apply as BDM or any other ICT Sales Professional or any sort of managerial occupation, did you? May be Besthar or Surfer127 can advise here since they have been through this process successfully.

Bank Statements
My Bank Statement doesn't read the name of my company rather just the word "Salary" and amount is mentioned. But its all consistent throughout the 23 months of experience. Could, not having my company name against every monthly salary transfer in my statement be a problem? When I ask my Admin to prepare payslips, I plan to have dates on these payslips ,somewhat closely matched with salary transfer dates appearing in the bank statements. Will that help?

*Payslip amount should match in bank statement...dates never an issue...slip should clearly say for which month and you may want to highlight the same amount in the bank statement...*
Rest all bits of your reply to my message were straight enough, thanks!

G[/QUOTE]


----------



## laurinoz

ashish1e834 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just sent my document today to Vet by DHL with an ETA of 11th Oct. It may be silly but, I wanted to ask how do I attach this date & the progress from now on to all my posts. Im referring to the footer notes.


Ashish, I already replied to this question on page 358. Please read.
Thanks


----------



## gary31

Guyz , if a code shows medium availability , wat are the chances ahead ?


----------



## shubham.maksi

snarayan said:


> The evil inside you will gift you a visa rejection. Don't even think of forgery. Go for statutory declaration. I submitted stat dec and None of my employers were called. You shouldn't worry if your experience is genuine and employers are ready to vouch for you.


In statutory declaration ..don't we have to get signature of 2 of managers whom we report??

Can someone please send me the format for the same??


----------



## Surfer127

shubham.maksi said:


> In statutory declaration ..don't we have to get signature of 2 of managers whom we report??
> 
> Can someone please send me the format for the same??


Nope ... U just require your signature and get that notarized


----------



## ashish1e834

Thanks Laurinoz


----------



## kingjkraal

Have been calling vetasses everyday this week. But still the same reply. It's in final stages. 
Finally they gave me my own access to the website to check the status even though I went through an agent. 
As per the lady, my assessment is being cross verified by another officer as well and I will get an outcome soon. 

It's been 19 weeks for me now. This wait is going to get me in trouble if by the time I get my result, WA sponsorship criteria changes drastically.


----------



## ejpaul77

Hi All,

After a very long frustrating 3 months my status changed to completed to day. I sent them an email and also called them to fax the copy of my outcome, however they still did not. I should get to know my outcome only by monday. Thank u guys for extending ur support during this difficult period..!!


----------



## Yenigalla

ejpaul77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a very long frustrating 3 months my status changed to completed to day. I sent them an email and also called them to fax the copy of my outcome, however they still did not. I should get to know my outcome only by monday. Thank u guys for extending ur support during this difficult period..!!


Grt.... Ej:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Joseph M F

Prabodh,

can u share ur phone number ,

pls send it to My email if possible - [email protected]


----------



## Surfer127

Congrats EJ


----------



## ejpaul77

Surfer127 said:


> Congrats EJ


Thank you Surfer


----------



## ejpaul77

Yenigalla said:


> Grt.... Ej:fingerscrossed:


Thank you Yenigalla


----------



## ut0410

Code 224712 - has gone to Special Conditions Apply :'(


----------



## inquisitiveme

ut0410 said:


> Code 224712 - has gone to Special Conditions Apply :'(


Hi ut0410,

Have you received positive results from Vetassess? 

I have submitted my application for assessment for the same code and awaiting results by Dec.

This occupation is in limited category in almost all the regions. 

I am too worried if this will be re-open or not. 

@Expert Expats: When we get this updated SONL, I guess in October they againj revise the list? Pls confirm.


----------



## ut0410

inquisitiveme said:


> Hi ut0410,
> 
> Have you received positive results from Vetassess?
> 
> I have submitted my application for assessment for the same code and awaiting results by Dec.
> 
> This occupation is in limited category in almost all the regions.
> 
> I am too worried if this will be re-open or not.
> 
> @Expert Expats: When we get this updated SONL, I guess in October they againj revise the list? Pls confirm.


Hi, 

I have not got my results yet, I got the acknowledgement in July still awaiting results... the only place I see it open in Limited category is ACT  ... If it is in any other state - Do telll  

They have not replied to my most recent email asking about the progress ... Also ACT seems a little confusing 2 step application!!

:help:


----------



## Yenigalla

ACT usually does not revise its occupation list until the next July.Mine is in limited category too - available only in ACT.. Let's keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best.


----------



## Thinuli

Hi 
I am planing to migrate to Australia with 190 visa, still at the start , got IELTS OVERALL 7.5', sent vetaassess at the end of july and no idea about that because my agent is doing all the things behalf of me, my transaction of AUD 710 for 
skill assessment happened 12 Th. of july, how long it will take for a outcome of my skill assessment ?
Regards 
Thinuli


----------



## Gemini14

Hi friends,

I filed my assessment application through an agent on 12th October in Bangalore. I lodged my application online. The agent told me that all my documents were sent to VETASSESS online after they were scanned. I have submitted "every" document that was asked by my agent. Later, in the day the agent person called me requesting for my last 3 years IT returns. I will be sending those to them tomorrow. 

1. When I can receive an acknowledgement that all my documents were received? Will the agent receive a notification?
2. When I could possibly hear about my result? January 2014 (Considering there's shutdown from Dec 22nd thro' Jan 1st week).
3. I have transferred to a new role within my company (got promoted) and I have submitted the reference letter from the my company for the same role that I intend to apply my EOI. If VETASSESS calls up my company and checks for my job code/role and now that I have got promoted to another role, will it impact my chances?

Requesting all experienced and senior board folks to share their experience.

Between, I had a real torrid time to get the "reference letters" from my ex-employers. I had to call up a thousand times, following up, and finally got them. 

Venkatesh.


----------



## padmavav

OMG 224712 has changed to special conditions apply in SA.

Does it mean we can't apply until we have some experience or study in SA?

When will they revise the SNOL?

If any of the experienced members could throw some light on this please...

About to submit my application to VET and this is so disappointing.


----------



## Yenigalla

Thinuli said:


> Hi
> I am planing to migrate to Australia with 190 visa, still at the start , got IELTS OVERALL 7.5', sent vetaassess at the end of july and no idea about that because my agent is doing all the things behalf of me, my transaction of AUD 710 for
> skill assessment happened 12 Th. of july, how long it will take for a outcome of my skill assessment ?
> Regards
> Thinuli


12weeks minimum


----------



## Yenigalla

Gemini14 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I filed my assessment application through an agent on 12th October in Bangalore. I lodged my application online. The agent told me that all my documents were sent to VETASSESS online after they were scanned. I have submitted "every" document that was asked by my agent. Later, in the day the agent person called me requesting for my last 3 years IT returns. I will be sending those to them tomorrow.
> 
> 1. When I can receive an acknowledgement that all my documents were received? Will the agent receive a notification?
> 2. When I could possibly hear about my result? January 2014 (Considering there's shutdown from Dec 22nd thro' Jan 1st week).
> 3. I have transferred to a new role within my company (got promoted) and I have submitted the reference letter from the my company for the same role that I intend to apply my EOI. If VETASSESS calls up my company and checks for my job code/role and now that I have got promoted to another role, will it impact my chances?
> 
> Requesting all experienced and senior board folks to share their experience.
> 
> Between, I had a real torrid time to get the "reference letters" from my ex-employers. I had to call up a thousand times, following up, and finally got them.
> 
> Venkatesh.


Venkatesh-
Yes your agent will receive an acknowledgement and they should be forwarding the same to you., min wait period for assessment is 12 weeks.
Don't worry - change in your position will not have any impact on your assessment.


----------



## Thinuli

Yenigalla said:


> 12weeks minimum


Thank you very much...


----------



## balamyneni

Gemini14 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I filed my assessment application through an agent on 12th October in Bangalore. I lodged my application online. The agent told me that all my documents were sent to VETASSESS online after they were scanned. I have submitted "every" document that was asked by my agent. Later, in the day the agent person called me requesting for my last 3 years IT returns. I will be sending those to them tomorrow.
> 
> 1. When I can receive an acknowledgement that all my documents were received? Will the agent receive a notification?
> 2. When I could possibly hear about my result? January 2014 (Considering there's shutdown from Dec 22nd thro' Jan 1st week).
> 3. I have transferred to a new role within my company (got promoted) and I have submitted the reference letter from the my company for the same role that I intend to apply my EOI. If VETASSESS calls up my company and checks for my job code/role and now that I have got promoted to another role, will it impact my chances?
> 
> Requesting all experienced and senior board folks to share their experience.
> 
> Between, I had a real torrid time to get the "reference letters" from my ex-employers. I had to call up a thousand times, following up, and finally got them.
> 
> Venkatesh.


 Hello Venkatesh
1) Agent will not be receiving any acknowledgement unless untill he mention his Mail ID. normally agent will ask to create a common mail ID for any communication from VETASSESS. Its normally a week time you should be receiving .
2) It might take anytime between 3-6 months.
3) I am not sure about the new role change. normally they will contact your manager/project lead for verification.
Hope our senior Expats through some more light on this topic..


----------



## Yenigalla

If the agent logs the application with a agent log in, he will recieve an acknowledgment. I am quite sure about this.Of course he can share the log in details with you.


----------



## Gemini14

Thanks Yenigalla and balamyneni for your replies.

12 weeks waiting is a real big time for sure. 6 months? Looks like there are too many applicants for Australia these days. 

I am hoping everything would be fine, since I have submitted all the required documents. After I saw some posts on this thread, I felt I could have applied to
Vetassess myself. But was not 100% sure as I am really tied up with work and didn't want to miss out on documentation.


----------



## sandysworld

padmavav said:


> OMG 224712 has changed to special conditions apply in SA.
> 
> Does it mean we can't apply until we have some experience or study in SA?
> 
> When will they revise the SNOL?
> 
> If any of the experienced members could throw some light on this please...
> 
> About to submit my application to VET and this is so disappointing.


Hi Padmavay...seems like SA will reload the new Quota in the month of dec 2013.

check this out...

Currently Not Available for State Nomination

Occupations with this status are not currently available for South Australian state nomination, due to the occupation group being close to reaching the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) national ceiling. DIAC have a limited number of places available for State and Territory nomination for the rest of the 2013/14 program year. Independent General Skilled Migration or other States/Territories may still have places currently available for the occupation group.

In December 2013, DIBP will notify South Australia if there are any additional places available for this occupational group for state nomination and will allocate South Australia with a new quota.

Please monitor this website in December 2013 for any updated information.

Please view the DIBP website for announcements about occupation groups close to reaching the DIBP ceiling and how it affects prospective applicants for State Nominated or Independent General Skilled Migration SkillSelect.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

My journey with SA SS came to a halt/pause today! 

Now waiting for something to happen either this year or next!


----------



## gchabs

sandysworld said:


> Hi Padmavay...seems like SA will reload the new Quota in the month of dec 2013.
> 
> check this out...
> 
> Currently Not Available for State Nomination
> 
> Occupations with this status are not currently available for South Australian state nomination, due to the occupation group being close to reaching the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) national ceiling. DIAC have a limited number of places available for State and Territory nomination for the rest of the 2013/14 program year. Independent General Skilled Migration or other States/Territories may still have places currently available for the occupation group.
> 
> In December 2013, DIBP will notify South Australia if there are any additional places available for this occupational group for state nomination and will allocate South Australia with a new quota.
> 
> Please monitor this website in December 2013 for any updated information.
> 
> Please view the DIBP website for announcements about occupation groups close to reaching the DIBP ceiling and how it affects prospective applicants for State Nominated or Independent General Skilled Migration SkillSelect.


But isn't the status 'Currently not available' different from 'special conditions apply'!? And in dec they may consider revising ceilings for the occupations under 'Currently Not Available' and nothing so about occupations in 'Special Conditions Apply' is stated.


----------



## tiger007

Hello to all,

It's just been past 3-4 weeks or so... I'm particularly following this thread. Very informative !

In VETASSESS website, regarding employment evidence it is mentioned: (*Employment evidence (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS*)


*a)* Evidence of tasks performed at the skill level of your nominated occupation
a Statement of Service from the Employer (Work Reference). Please see 
Appendix B, Statement of Service or Reference Letter from your employer for the required information for this document.

*b)* Evidence of paid employment – *at least one *of the following:
Payslips
Payment Summaries for Taxation
Taxation Records of Assessment which show the company name
Superannuation Records




Now, I was wondering... if an applicant is having nearly 3.5 years of work ex., in a particular occupation, in a single company... and that applicant is able to produce 

*a)* Equivalent to reference letter (Appointment letter ( dated nearly 3.5 years back) and recent work ex. certificate from the company as per Appendix B proving nearly 3.5 years of work ex.. Also the applicant is fulfilling the job description and requirements of that particular occupation. 

and

*b)* Latest Quarter Salary slips and Latest year Tax return (Form 16)

And of course the applicant has informed the company HR about the potential reference and verification checks. 


Problem: No Tax return Documents for 1st 2 years of Employment and the applicant has recently resigned from that company.


*So, having submitted with the above documents to VETASSESS... (which clearly meets the evidence required for employment as stated in their website)...
is it sufficient enough for the applicant to get positive assessment from VETASSESS?*


Kindly Seniors and others... Give your valued opinions.


Thanks.


----------



## n.sh

Has anyone from the Aug group received VETASSESS outcome?

I am still hanging at the 11th week mark.. 1 more week to go. Its v.much hard to spend this time.

Laurinoz, can you please send me your excel link? I am unable to locate it in the threads.


----------



## balamyneni

n.sh said:


> Has anyone from the Aug group received VETASSESS outcome?
> 
> I am still hanging at the 11th week mark.. 1 more week to go. Its v.much hard to spend this time.
> 
> Laurinoz, can you please send me your excel link? I am unable to locate it in the threads.


Minimum time it takes for skill validation through VETASSESS is 12 weeks but might also extend to few months. my friend applied on April 2013 and he had received positive outcome in the month October 1st week. almost 23 weeks +..

anyways wish you good luck..


----------



## sylvia_australia

n.sh said:


> Has anyone from the Aug group received VETASSESS outcome?
> 
> I am still hanging at the 11th week mark.. 1 more week to go. Its v.much hard to spend this time.
> 
> Laurinoz, can you please send me your excel link? I am unable to locate it in the threads.


Send them a email regarding status of your application now


----------



## aunswa

Hello everyone...
First of all, I would like to thank you to all of you for sharing your experience and knowledge.
My situation is, that I have intention to apply for Skill Assessment for 511112 Program or Project Administrator Occupation. I am in the process of collecting relevant documentation. 
Right now I have some dilemma about my previous work position. Maybe, some of you had or have similar situation. 
In that time when I worked for that Organization I had my own supervisor (Director). But, that person does not work any more for that company (like me). According to requirements from vetassess for employment evidence I have to provide a Statement of Service, which has to be from my supervisor. But now, there is another person that is on that position. I have already provide a Statement of Service from them, but it is signed by current director. Does anyone know if this is appropriate for vetassess?
Moreover, about evidence of my salary. Because I am from country where payslip does not exist. Does anyone send to them bank statements and which period is enough for them to be sure that I received my salary? I hope that they do not need all my bank statements for all salaries that I received in last three years.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## sandysworld

n.sh said:


> Has anyone from the Aug group received VETASSESS outcome?
> 
> I am still hanging at the 11th week mark.. 1 more week to go. Its v.much hard to spend this time.
> 
> Laurinoz, can you please send me your excel link? I am unable to locate it in the threads.


excel link....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


----------



## kingjkraal

Hi guys. Finally my skill assessment has come out positive. Got the PTA as well. Just received the fax. 
Education highly relevant as we'll. 

Thanks guys for the support. I am off to submit the EOI.


----------



## sandysworld

kingjkraal said:


> Hi guys. Finally my skill assessment has come out positive. Got the PTA as well. Just received the fax.
> Education highly relevant as we'll.
> 
> Thanks guys for the support. I am off to submit the EOI.


Congratulations....


----------



## padmavav

thanks sandy. Hopefully my occupation will open up in December '2013. 

Keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## padmavav

Prashant,

Cant you look at ACT since it's available in limited category the last time i checked?




PrashantBhardwaj said:


> My journey with SA SS came to a halt/pause today!
> 
> Now waiting for something to happen either this year or next!


----------



## aunswa

kingjkraal said:


> Hi guys. Finally my skill assessment has come out positive. Got the PTA as well. Just received the fax.
> Education highly relevant as we'll.
> 
> Thanks guys for the support. I am off to submit the EOI.


Congratulations kingjkraal,
I am also applying for Program/Program Administrator.
Could you please tell me, except the Statement of Service from your previous company, did you attach some more documents as proof of your employment at that company? 
All the best...


----------



## kingjkraal

Hi aunswa. 

I sent experience letter which stated all my duties, plus salary slips and a salary certificate. 

That's al, but my letters also stated a detailed review of my performance in the company. 
It had a couple of examples of what projects I handled and what was the scope of the project. 
I work in UAE. So I didn't have any tax documents. Submitting bank statements was also an option. But I didn't submit those. 

Thanks.


----------



## aunswa

kingjkraal said:


> Hi aunswa.
> 
> I sent experience letter which stated all my duties, plus salary slips and a salary certificate.
> 
> That's al, but my letters also stated a detailed review of my performance in the company.
> It had a couple of examples of what projects I handled and what was the scope of the project.
> I work in UAE. So I didn't have any tax documents. Submitting bank statements was also an option. But I didn't submit those.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi kingjkraal again 
According to the fact that in my country you cant get any payslip or salary certificate, I have intention to submit bank statements as proof. But, I do not know do I need all statements from bank for all my salaries in past three years???
Also, do you have experience if I need to check for Points Test Advice according to my work experience of three years?
Thank you...


----------



## kingjkraal

Hi. 
You don't need all ur bank statements. Maybe 1 every 3 or 4 months should suffice. 

I got the PTA done as well just to make sure that all my experience is considered relevant. 

Infact I just submitted my EOI today with 80 points.


----------



## aunswa

kingjkraal said:


> Hi.
> You don't need all ur bank statements. Maybe 1 every 3 or 4 months should suffice.
> 
> I got the PTA done as well just to make sure that all my experience is considered relevant.
> 
> Infact I just submitted my EOI today with 80 points.


Congrats for 80 points...
I hope that I will finish my documents at the end of this week. 
Then, I will do the PTA as well.
Thank you for quick replies...I appreciate it...
If I have further question I hope that I can contact you.


----------



## Yenigalla

kingjkraal said:


> Hi guys. Finally my skill assessment has come out positive. Got the PTA as well. Just received the fax.
> Education highly relevant as we'll.
> 
> Thanks guys for the support. I am off to submit the EOI.


CONGRATS!:bump2:


----------



## inquisitiveme

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> My journey with SA SS came to a halt/pause today!
> 
> Now waiting for something to happen either this year or next!


Hi Prashant,

Why Halt? 

Is this because this occupation is in Limited category both in SA & Canberra?

@Expert Expat: When shall we expect the updated list from these states.

Hell tensed man


----------



## inquisitiveme

padmavav said:


> Prashant,
> 
> Cant you look at ACT since it's available in limited category the last time i checked?


Hi Padmavav,

It's in 'Special conditions Apply' - I wonder when will this be re-open.

If it's closed for this year and we, with no choice left, have to apply next year... do we need to go for vetsass assessment again or the same can be used? // Pls Advice.


----------



## ut0410

Guys, 

I have seen a lot of apprehension across forums for applying to ACT :confused2: , if I may and if others are okay with me asking this question here .... why are ppl not happy with ACT or rather is it not a good option :nono: ?

I am still awaiting Vet results :ranger: ... but trying to think coz SA SS is closed for my occupation!!
U guys are the one I most speak or communicate to .. so thats why thot of seeking ur opinions :decision:


----------



## padmavav

inquisitiveme said:


> Hi Padmavav,
> 
> It's in 'Special conditions Apply' - I wonder when will this be re-open.
> 
> If it's closed for this year and we, with no choice left, have to apply next year... do we need to go for vetsass assessment again or the same can be used? // Pls Advice.


I think the Vet Assesment and IELTS are valid for 2 years..correct me if i am wrong.

I will be submitting my application this week for 224712 and I am hoping the occupation will open up by the time i get my results

ACT is another option but we donno how long it's going to be available since its in limited category

Now thinking about ACT after seeing a post on whether ACT is good to go


----------



## Thinuli

Hi sandysworld, 
Same here , i have applied with the help of a agent, document submitted on last week of july 2013' , still no results,:fingerscrossed:
Regards


----------



## anand_m

Hey guys,
I am new here. I currently reside in Perth. I have finished my 1 year work experience. Applied on October 7th. I got my receipt by October 9th. I have done it myself.

I am assuming by December 23rd, I should get some reply....hopefully positive.

Any advice on what to do now as I wait?

I have already given my IELTS.


----------



## ssssss

padmavav said:


> I think the Vet Assesment and IELTS are valid for 2 years..correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> I will be submitting my application this week for 224712 and I am hoping the occupation will open up by the time i get my results
> 
> ACT is another option but we donno how long it's going to be available since its in limited category
> 
> Now thinking about ACT after seeing a post on whether ACT is good to go


Hi Padmavav,

I blive ielts is valid for 2 years , but Vetassess assessment doesn't have expiry.
Seniors.. can you please calrify.. 

Thanks
Sirisha


----------



## Yenigalla

Hi all., 
Post my research done on the various cities in AU, Canberra is not that bad a place to live! Since it is the capital ,lot of federal government employees. Holidays might get a little dull since everybody travels around that time.
Good universities located in Canberra., am looking at UC for my daughter to do her bachelors.
Ofcourse life is different and laid back compared to fast paced cities like Sydney ,Melbourne..
Its a good quiet life especially if you have kids. And we could decide to move to other cities after the initial 2 yrs.
Let's hope for the best and continue our journey.as we all know Everything in life is not easy ....


----------



## aunswa

kingjkraal said:


> Hi.
> You don't need all ur bank statements. Maybe 1 every 3 or 4 months should suffice.
> 
> I got the PTA done as well just to make sure that all my experience is considered relevant.
> 
> Infact I just submitted my EOI today with 80 points.


One more question for you kingjkraal or for anyone that have experience...
What do you think, do I need to translate these bank statements?
Thanks...


----------



## kingjkraal

aunswa said:


> One more question for you kingjkraal or for anyone that have experience... What do you think, do I need to translate these bank statements? Thanks...


All documents need to be in English. So you will have to translate them.


----------



## aunswa

kingjkraal said:


> All documents need to be in English. So you will have to translate them.


Thank you...I assumed that...
Can I ask you about your referees? Who do you listed? 
Sorry for bothering you with all this questions...


----------



## Thinuli

Hi 
I ve lodged my vetaassess application on 26 th of july 2013 online'. But according to my credit card statement vetassess fees deduct on 13 th of oct 2013' i want to knw whether my waiting period of 12 weeks start from 26 th of july or 13 th of oct. Can any senior expat help me?


----------



## Yenigalla

Thinuli said:


> Hi
> I ve lodged my vetaassess application on 26 th of july 2013 online'. But according to my credit card statement vetassess fees deduct on 13 th of oct 2013' i want to knw whether my waiting period of 12 weeks start from 26 th of july or 13 th of oct. Can any senior expat help me?


Thinuli, Did you submit your application online? If so, you have to pay while submitting the application. Basically they don't accept the application until the payment is made. You would have recieved an acknowledgement mail from vetassess saying a CO has been assigned . So, in your case I am not clear as to how you proceeded with the submission of documents. Pls elaborate so that someone else can through some light.


----------



## Thinuli

Yenigalla said:


> Thinuli, Did you submit your application online? If so, you have to pay while submitting the application. Basically they don't accept the application until the payment is made. You would have recieved an acknowledgement mail from vetassess saying a CO has been assigned . So, in your case I am not clear as to how you proceeded with the submission of documents. Pls elaborate so that someone else can through some light.


Thank you Yenigalla 
It has done by my agent online, i have given the credit card details to him, i havent recieved any mail from vetassess , i dont knw whether my agen has got or not ?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Thinuli said:


> Hi
> I ve lodged my vetaassess application on 26 th of july 2013 online'. But according to my credit card statement vetassess fees deduct on 13 th of oct 2013' i want to knw whether my waiting period of 12 weeks start from 26 th of july or 13 th of oct. Can any senior expat help me?


Hi, 

It's about 12 weeks after they receive the documents. 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## Thinuli

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's about 12 weeks after they receive the documents.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Thank you very much Deep...


----------



## ssssss

Sorry for repeating the question,
Can someone clarify the validity of VET assessment?

Thanks 
Sirisha


----------



## Yenigalla

ssssss said:


> Sorry for repeating the question,
> Can someone clarify the validity of VET assessment?
> 
> Thanks
> Sirisha


Sirisha ... Chill...Vetassess has no expiry date.
Pls check the attached link. Point no.35 under general.

Frequently asked questions (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## Yenigalla

Thinuli said:


> Thank you Yenigalla
> It has done by my agent online, i have given the credit card details to him, i havent recieved any mail from vetassess , i dont knw whether my agen has got or not ?


Thinuli., 
I am afraid but looks like ur agent logged the application only in Oct and not before that.It takes a min of 12 weeks to receive an outcome from Vetassess.i.e from the date of receipt of acknowledgement of documents.
call ur agent ASAP and check with them the status of your application . Ask them for the login I'd and check the status online yourself or tell them to mail you a screenshot of status report they receive from vet assess.


----------



## ssssss

Yenigalla said:


> Sirisha ... Chill...Vetassess has no expiry date.
> Pls check the attached link. Point no.35 under general.
> 
> Frequently asked questions (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


Thanks Yenigalla...


----------



## Thinuli

Yenigalla said:


> Thinuli.,
> I am afraid but looks like ur agent logged the application only in Oct and not before that.It takes a min of 12 weeks to receive an outcome from Vetassess.i.e from the date of receipt of acknowledgement of documents.
> call ur agent ASAP and check with them the status of your application . Ask them for the login I'd and check the status online yourself or tell them to mail you a screenshot of status report they receive from vet assess.


Thanks Yenigalla
I ll call him today .. 
Kind regards


----------



## balamyneni

Starts from the day whn vetassess recieved your docuements.


----------



## ut0410

Hey Guys, 


I just got an email from them about an incorrect phone number updated by me :doh: ... dnt know how on earth cud I have done a typo :mad2: 
I sent an email with the correct number...

I am sooooo sooooo worried why would they be calling :faint2:


Anyone ...sum1 temme ... why r they calling meeee????


----------



## pcartin

Looks like you'll be getting good news soon. Good for you.


----------



## peanut48

ut0410 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> I just got an email from them about an incorrect phone number updated by me :doh: ... dnt know how on earth cud I have done a typo :mad2:
> I sent an email with the correct number...
> 
> I am sooooo sooooo worried why would they be calling :faint2:
> 
> 
> Anyone ...sum1 temme ... why r they calling meeee????


relax, they'll just ask you about your work or any questions they have related to it...they called me too, asked me about all my work and never called my employers for verification. They usually call at 9am your local time, so be prepared to answer. Good luck.


----------



## ut0410

peanut48 said:


> relax, they'll just ask you about your work or any questions they have related to it...they called me too, asked me about all my work and never called my employers for verification. They usually call at 9am your local time, so be prepared to answer. Good luck.


hey peanut ... thanks for replying :hug: , could you elaborate what were the questions asked??
also wat should I expect post the call ... how long did it take for you to complete it after the call ...


----------



## anand_m

Hi everyone,

Quick question:

On the online websites skillassess dot com - It says I have lodged my application. But all my documents are in the "Not Received Yet" status.

Is it because they have just not processed it yet? Or Should I be worried?


----------



## peanut48

ut0410 said:


> hey peanut ... thanks for replying :hug: , could you elaborate what were the questions asked??
> also wat should I expect post the call ... how long did it take for you to complete it after the call ...


hey

I don't remember but just what my role was, clarification on the roles & responsibilities etc.
Was under 30 mins.


----------



## laurinoz

anand_m said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> On the online websites skillassess dot com - It says I have lodged my application. But all my documents are in the "Not Received Yet" status.
> 
> Is it because they have just not processed it yet? Or Should I be worried?


It means that they have not received your hard copies. When did you send them?


----------



## anand_m

laurinoz said:


> It means that they have not received your hard copies. When did you send them?


Hi Thanks for your reply.

I sent them on October 7th, it reached them on October 8th. And on October 9th they charged me $473. On october 11th I received receipt in my mail saying they charged me $473.

I have done the post 485 assessment. So all my documents were sent in that mail including the information for my visa credit card number, srg form, 2 photographs and all the rest of the employment documents.



I hope it is just an error in updating. They did send the mail to log into skillassess at 4:43 pm melbourne time - so may be they did not have time for updating my info?

Let us hope.


----------



## laurinoz

anand_m said:


> Hi Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I sent them on October 7th, it reached them on October 8th. And on October 9th they charged me $473. On october 11th I received receipt in my mail saying they charged me $473.
> 
> I have done the post 485 assessment. So all my documents were sent in that mail including the information for my visa credit card number, srg form, 2 photographs and all the rest of the employment documents.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it is just an error in updating. They did send the mail to log into skillassess at 4:43 pm melbourne time - so may be they did not have time for updating my info?
> 
> Let us hope.


If you have received an email from Vetassess stating that they have received your docs, then it is just a slight delay.
Once you have received this email, and your online status states "docs received, we will contact you if we need etc", then you can start your countdown.

Bear in mind that this email is a different one than the payment receipt.
From what you wrote, Vet doesn't seem to have received your docs yet


----------



## anand_m

laurinoz said:


> If you have received an email from Vetassess stating that they have received your docs, then it is just a slight delay.
> Once you have received this email, and your online status states "docs received, we will contact you if we need etc", then you can start your countdown.
> 
> Bear in mind that this email is a different one than the payment receipt.
> From what you wrote, Vet doesn't seem to have received your docs yet



Hmmm....I guess so. The receipt was like in a postal mail.

The email I got said that my password has been reset? :/...I don't know how that happened. When I log into skillassess it just says "Lodged". When I click into the application - it says documents not received yet.

So I am guessing this is some sort of error.

Thanks for replying though.


----------



## laurinoz

anand_m said:


> Hmmm....I guess so. The receipt was like in a postal mail.
> 
> The email I got said that my password has been reset? :/...I don't know how that happened. When I log into skillassess it just says "Lodged". When I click into the application - it says documents not received yet.
> 
> So I am guessing this is some sort of error.
> 
> Thanks for replying though.


What you could do is give them a call on Monday.
It happened to other members. As soon as they rang, Vetassess ackowledged receipt of the docs.
Keep us updated Anand


----------



## anand_m

laurinoz said:


> What you could do is give them a call on Monday.
> It happened to other members. As soon as they rang, Vetassess ackowledged receipt of the docs.
> Keep us updated Anand


Thank you very much and I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## randika guruge

Hi, i am an internal auditor, logged the skill assessment on 14th october 2013. any idea of the duration for this, planning to apply for the canberra under state sponsorship.


----------



## laurinoz

randika guruge said:


> Hi, i am an internal auditor, logged the skill assessment on 14th october 2013. any idea of the duration for this, planning to apply for the canberra under state sponsorship.


Hello Randika,

This has been answered several times already. Please have a read through the thread.
We also have a timeline spreadsheet, which you can use.


----------



## umeshinaz

*NSW SS done*

Friends,

Just wanted to share.... I had applied for NSW on 27th Sep and got an EOI invite on 17th Oct...that was really quick...thanks everyone for sharing your experiences and support....cheers....

Umeshinaz.


----------



## anand_m

laurinoz said:


> What you could do is give them a call on Monday.
> It happened to other members. As soon as they rang, Vetassess ackowledged receipt of the docs.
> Keep us updated Anand


So I just called.

They said everything is fine as of now - they just need to check my documents and update the website.


----------



## Yenigalla

umeshinaz said:


> Friends,
> 
> Just wanted to share.... I had applied for NSW on 27th Sep and got an EOI invite on 17th Oct...that was really quick...thanks everyone for sharing your experiences and support....cheers....
> 
> Umeshinaz.


Congrats Umeshinaz.. That was pretty quick.!


----------



## MegR

Hi Guys,

Hope you all are doing well.

I have a small query and worried about its impact on my Vetassess assessment.

My agent has made a mistake while submitting my vetassess application in June 2013. She has mentioned that I am not currently working in my current organization when I am still employed. I realized this just now when I got the application form from them as a copy for my future reference.

Please can anybody let me know if this will impact my assessment and do I need to inform vetassess about this error so that they consider that I am still working in my current organization?

Any info would be of great help.

I have called my agent and asked them for an explanation and next step.

Regards,
Meg


----------



## randika guruge

Hi senior Expats,
I logged my skill assessment through a MARA agent on this 14th. Are they sending an acknowledgement or any reference number to us ?. Again the MARA agent got a application signed by me to sent to Vetassess. 

Regards,
Randika


----------



## gary31

umeshinaz said:


> Friends,
> 
> Just wanted to share.... I had applied for NSW on 27th Sep and got an EOI invite on 17th Oct...that was really quick...thanks everyone for sharing your experiences and support....cheers....
> 
> Umeshinaz.


Congrats


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I am posting on behalf of a friend . He is planning to file under HR advisor category . He is working as a VP HR in one of the companies in middle east region . His total work experience is around 16 years , 8 years in current organization and 8 years in the previous one . He is commerce graduate from Delhi University . What are his chances of a positive assessment as I guess B.COM is not considered as closely related education field. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Yenigalla

MegR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hope you all are doing well.
> 
> I have a small query and worried about its impact on my Vetassess assessment.
> 
> My agent has made a mistake while submitting my vetassess application in June 2013. She has mentioned that I am not currently working in my current organization when I am still employed. I realized this just now when I got the application form from them as a copy for my future reference.
> 
> Please can anybody let me know if this will impact my assessment and do I need to inform vetassess about this error so that they consider that I am still working in my current organization?
> 
> Any info would be of great help.
> 
> I have called my agent and asked them for an explanation and next step.
> 
> Regards,
> Meg


Hi Meg
Seeing your timeline, you should be expecting your assessment results anytime since it is more than 14 weeks since you filed your papers at Vetassess.
Since you are currenltt working in the organisation, the fact that you have misinterpreted in your application might impact the points you might be claiming towards work experience. 
Personally I think it is better you clarify with vetassess that you are still working in the same organisation.


----------



## Yenigalla

randika guruge said:


> Hi senior Expats,
> I logged my skill assessment through a MARA agent on this 14th. Are they sending an acknowledgement or any reference number to us ?. Again the MARA agent got a application signed by me to sent to Vetassess.
> 
> Regards,
> Randika


Hi
Grt., you have submitted all the documents to vet assess. Wow.. Gathering all the paperwork would have a been a heap of work.
Yes you will be receiving an acknowledgment mail from vet assess.,your agent will be receiving this on your behalf since you have appointed him to represent ( the papers you signed assigning him ) . Acknowledgment mail might come in a couple of days .a week or so.
Have you been charged on your credit card towards filing vet assess papers?
I am asking you this question since there were queries posted here by a few forum members. They had submitted all docs to the agents but they were not charged on their card immediately, obviously agents had taken all particulars but did not file the docs for a good deal of time.
Take care


----------



## ut0410

hey ppll ... just wanted to inform yall I got a call from Vetassess clarifying some things about my employment roles and responsibilities, call lasted around 16 - 18 mins. 

Make sure if you guys get it you are well prepared with what you do and other basic employment info.

hoping my results shud be out soon!!!! fingerscrossed


----------



## Yenigalla

ut0410 said:


> hey ppll ... just wanted to inform yall I got a call from Vetassess clarifying some things about my employment roles and responsibilities, call lasted around 16 - 18 mins.
> 
> Make sure if you guys get it you are well prepared with what you do and other basic employment info.
> 
> hoping my results shud be out soon!!!! fingerscrossed


Tks for the info ut.
If you dont mind me asking. cud u give more details pls? were any of your previuos employers called? details such as previous salary info?
This is a tad bit silly,:cell:were you contacted on landline or mobile?bcuz my landline is dead most of the time.


----------



## ut0410

Yenigalla said:


> Tks for the info ut.
> If you dont mind me asking. cud u give more details pls? were any of your previuos employers called? details such as previous salary info?
> This is a tad bit silly,:cell:were you contacted on landline or mobile?bcuz my landline is dead most of the time.


No question is a silly question - if dat wud be then I wud be silliest  ... my employers have not been contacted unless I am oblivious of the fact!!

Also I have been working with the same firm for 4 yrs and did not give them any other employer so no previous employment questions. She asked me question about my day to day roles and responsibilities, Manager name, my normal day, some more clarity on stuff I mentioned, LOB. 

I did not give them a landline so was contacted on the cell phone, also they emailed me prior to knw the time I was available between.

Hope results are out soon!!


Cheers guys!!


----------



## prseeker

:bump:


prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am posting on behalf of a friend . He is planning to file under HR advisor category . He is working as a VP HR in one of the companies in middle east region . His total work experience is around 16 years , 8 years in current organization and 8 years in the previous one . He is commerce graduate from Delhi University . What are his chances of a positive assessment as I guess B.COM is not considered as closely related education field.
> Thanks in advance


----------



## randika guruge

Yenigalla said:


> Hi
> Grt., you have submitted all the documents to vet assess. Wow.. Gathering all the paperwork would have a been a heap of work.
> Yes you will be receiving an acknowledgment mail from vet assess.,your agent will be receiving this on your behalf since you have appointed him to represent ( the papers you signed assigning him ) . Acknowledgment mail might come in a couple of days .a week or so.
> Have you been charged on your credit card towards filing vet assess papers?
> I am asking you this question since there were queries posted here by a few forum members. They had submitted all docs to the agents but they were not charged on their card immediately, obviously agents had taken all particulars but did not file the docs for a good deal of time.
> Take care


Hi,
thanks for the reply, yes they have charged $710 from my credit card as the skill assessment charge for vetassess.


----------



## Yenigalla

ut0410 said:


> No question is a silly question - if dat wud be then I wud be silliest  ... my employers have not been contacted unless I am oblivious of the fact!!
> 
> Also I have been working with the same firm for 4 yrs and did not give them any other employer so no previous employment questions. She asked me question about my day to day roles and responsibilities, Manager name, my normal day, some more clarity on stuff I mentioned, LOB.
> 
> I did not give them a landline so was contacted on the cell phone, also they emailed me prior to knw the time I was available between.
> 
> Hope results are out soon!!
> Tks ut.,expect the good news shortly:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aunswa

People, 
I need advice from you...
My situation is that I am not sure what do I have to write in the application form about my previous employment. Why I have this issues is because the persons who were at that time my supervisor and director, do not work any more for that Company. Should I write the current Directors name in the field about supervisor/manager?
Moreover, the current Director is able to provide me a Statement of Service for my employment, but the current Director was not my director at that time and as I already said my supervisor is not at that company any more. According to the Appendix B, a Statement of Service has to be written by my supervisor/manager. Could you give me advice what should I have to do?
Does it mean that this Statement of Service from current Director is not valid?


----------



## bharathp

*skill assesment completed but result not disclosed*

Hi ;
I have applied for skill assessment @ vetassess for financial investment advisor through an agent.
Had applied on July 27th. Agent told me that my apllication has been processed and status is now " completed".he told me that result will be send by post and will take another 10 to 15 days.
Please advice if results can be known by any other way.This waiting time is extremely nerve racking.
I called them but the automated response machine asked me to mail them.I have not yet received any reply to my mail.please advice.

Regards
Bharath


----------



## ben roberto

Hey I have seen people here getting the result faxed by callin them up. May be u cud try that option... I submitted mine in Sep. Now goin thru the agonizing wait... Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## randika guruge

bharathp said:


> Hi ;
> I have applied for skill assessment @ vetassess for financial investment advisor through an agent.
> Had applied on July 27th. Agent told me that my apllication has been processed and status is now " completed".he told me that result will be send by post and will take another 10 to 15 days.
> Please advice if results can be known by any other way.This waiting time is extremely nerve racking.
> I called them but the automated response machine asked me to mail them.I have not yet received any reply to my mail.please advice.
> 
> Regards
> Bharath


congratulations ... get ready for the EOI now 

good luck


----------



## bharathp

randika guruge said:


> congratulations ... get ready for the EOI now
> 
> good luck


Hi randika;

I still don't know my result and this waiting is killing me.invested lot of time and money.can u advice any way of getting my result.

Regards
Bharath


----------



## blackmarch

bharathp said:


> Hi randika;
> 
> I still don't know my result and this waiting is killing me.invested lot of time and money.can u advice any way of getting my result.
> 
> Regards
> Bharath


Why dont you call them to fax the documents , which i did


----------



## bharathp

blackmarch said:


> Why dont you call them to fax the documents , which i did


Pls let me know the contact no. @ which they will respond. The automated reply Asks us to mail them .


----------



## nectar_s

aunswa said:


> People,
> I need advice from you...
> My situation is that I am not sure what do I have to write in the application form about my previous employment. Why I have this issues is because the persons who were at that time my supervisor and director, do not work any more for that Company. Should I write the current Directors name in the field about supervisor/manager?
> Moreover, the current Director is able to provide me a Statement of Service for my employment, but the current Director was not my director at that time and as I already said my supervisor is not at that company any more. According to the Appendix B, a Statement of Service has to be written by my supervisor/manager. Could you give me advice what should I have to do?
> Does it mean that this Statement of Service from current Director is not valid?



As long as they support your claim of experience and when you get verification call, your current director should be able to provide relevant details of your exp , you can get statement of Service from current Director.


----------



## laurinoz

bharathp said:


> Hi randika;
> 
> I still don't know my result and this waiting is killing me.invested lot of time and money.can u advice any way of getting my result.
> 
> Regards
> Bharath


As suggested by others, you can call them. The number is on their website.
Your online status should also change tomorrow, that will tell you if it is positive or negative.

Good luck mate


----------



## randika guruge

bharathp said:


> Hi randika;
> 
> I still don't know my result and this waiting is killing me.invested lot of time and money.can u advice any way of getting my result.
> 
> Regards
> Bharath


Hi Bharath,
I also don't know the way of getting it from them. As i know they will send it to you. I also consult a MARA agent and follow their instructions. Any way hope that you have all the necessary requirements for the EOI.

all the best
Randika


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar

*Food Technologist*

I am writing to obtain some information regarding food technologist assessment.

My wife completed Bachelors and Masters degree in food processing engineering from Karunya University, India and would like to assess the same for immigration purpose.

Could you please direct advice what are the documents needed by vetasses for assessment, Eligibility, fee and time frame


----------



## n.sh

sylvia_australia said:


> Send them a email regarding status of your application now


Hi Sylvia,

I mailed them yesterday and got the standard text mail that we apologize for the delay and my application is being treated with priority :blah::blah:


----------



## bharathp

laurinoz said:


> As suggested by others, you can call them. The number is on their website.
> Your online status should also change tomorrow, that will tell you if it is positive or negative.
> 
> Good luck mate


My status has been changed to negative. Totally stunned


----------



## Yenigalla

bharathp said:


> My status has been changed to negative. Totally stunned


extremely sorry on your negative outcome. Have you requested then to fax you the copy of the assessment?CO will detail the reason for negative outcome. You can check the same and seek reassessment.
Btw,what is the occupation code you have applied?
Were your emoloyers contacted?


----------



## aunswa

nectar_s said:


> As long as they support your claim of experience and when you get verification call, your current director should be able to provide relevant details of your exp , you can get statement of Service from current Director.


Thank you for your response...
But I do not work at that Organization anymore (I work for another company right now)and the person that is current director of that organization has never been my director. I am afraid that Statement from them wont be valid for vetassess.


----------



## tiger007

tiger007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> At present 223111 HR Adviser is on the following State/Territory skilled Occupations in demand lists;
> 
> 1. Western Australia (WA)
> 
> 2. South Australia (SA)
> 
> 3. Australian Capital territory (ACT)
> 
> 4. Northern territory (NT)
> 
> WA latest 2013-2014 occupation list will be out soon. HR adviser is expected to be on the new list.
> 
> ACT latest list just came out just recently. So HR adviser will surely be on the list, by the time you apply.
> 
> SA HR adviser showing "Medium Availability". Hopefully will stay open on the list.
> 
> On NT's list, it is categorized under High priority occupation.
> 
> Hence, you have 4 options to choose from, once you have positive VETASSESS result and lodge your EOI.
> 
> Best of Luck.


'

UPDATE:

HR ADVISER NO LONGER AVAILABLE ON SOUTH AUSTRALIA SKILELD OCCUPATION LIST. 

HR Adviser has been updated to -- Special Conditions Apply.

Only for
South Australian international graduates currently residing in South Australia, interstate or offshore.


----------



## kulwantgill

tiger007 said:


> '
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> HR ADVISER NO LONGER AVAILABLE ON SOUTH AUSTRALIA SKILELD OCCUPATION LIST.
> 
> HR Adviser has been updated to -- Special Conditions Apply.
> 
> Only for
> South Australian international graduates currently residing in South Australia, interstate or offshore.


When can we expect refeshing of list?? Like again in high availability..


----------



## tiger007

kulwantgill said:


> When can we expect refeshing of list?? Like again in high availability..


Hi,

No idea. Some one on this thread did mention, that immigration SA will update the list/ occupation status.... sometime by mid Dec. or so. But.. am not sure. No other option... but to wait and see.


----------



## randika guruge

Hi all,
If we can get the CPA membership what are the advantages in migrating ?. Heard that sri lanka CA members can the CPA membership.


----------



## ut0410

My assessment shows completed ... need a number to fax it


----------



## n.sh

ut0410 said:


> My assessment shows completed ... need a number to fax it


My application status is completed too, but they said that they can only fax it on Monday


----------



## Yenigalla

ut0410 said:


> My assessment shows completed ... need a number to fax it


Give us the good news...


----------



## ut0410

n.sh said:


> My application status is completed too, but they said that they can only fax it on Monday


I emailed them the Fax number, hopefully I shall be out of my misery soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## n.sh

ut0410 said:


> I emailed them the Fax number, hopefully I shall be out of my misery soon :fingerscrossed:


Hi,

They have sent the fax so may be you can wait for it too.. they said Monday but today only they had sent it...

Its a POSITIVEEEEEEEE :bounce: :music::third:


----------



## ut0410

n.sh said:


> Hi,
> 
> They have sent the fax so may be you can wait for it too.. they said Monday but today only they had sent it...
> 
> Its a POSITIVEEEEEEEE :bounce: :music::third:




Congratulations ........ Mine i think will come only by monday  
Still not here !


----------



## balamyneni

n.sh said:


> hi,
> 
> they have sent the fax so may be you can wait for it too.. They said monday but today only they had sent it...
> 
> Its a positiveeeeeeee :bounce: :music::third:


congrats ...


----------



## fourthird

To people who have received their Vetassess results: did you get your results 12 weeks after lodging your application or 12 weeks after Vetassess received all your documents?

My friend has an agent who has lodged his application a month ago but is sending the documents now (because some docs weren't available) and has told my friend to not worry because sending the documents later would not affect the process time. I told my friend that his agent was saying BS (according to the Vetassess website). Just want to double check with you guys. Thanks.


----------



## balamyneni

fourthird said:


> To people who have received their Vetassess results: did you get your results 12 weeks after lodging your application or 12 weeks after Vetassess received all your documents?
> 
> My friend has an agent who has lodged his application a month ago but is sending the documents now (because some docs weren't available) and has told my friend to not worry because sending the documents later would not affect the process time. I told my friend that his agent was saying BS (according to the Vetassess website). Just want to double check with you guys. Thanks.


for one of my friend, it took 18 weeks after VETASSESS received the documents.


----------



## Thinuli

fourthird said:


> To people who have received their Vetassess results: did you get your results 12 weeks after lodging your application or 12 weeks after Vetassess received all your documents?
> 
> My friend has an agent who has lodged his application a month ago but is sending the documents now (because some docs weren't available) and has told my friend to not worry because sending the documents later would not affect the process time. I told my friend that his agent was saying BS (according to the Vetassess website). Just want to double check with you guys. Thanks.


It is 12 weeks after acknowledgement of documents....


----------



## ut0410

bharathp said:


> My status has been changed to negative. Totally stunned


Where did you see the outcome??


----------



## Yenigalla

Anybody else expecting assessment results in the upcoming week?


----------



## laurinoz

ut0410 said:


> Where did you see the outcome??


Ut,

You can see your outcome online, a day or two after completion.


----------



## laurinoz

n.sh said:


> Hi,
> 
> They have sent the fax so may be you can wait for it too.. they said Monday but today only they had sent it...
> 
> Its a POSITIVEEEEEEEE :bounce: :music::third:


Congrats to you!
:drum:


----------



## chris5550

Yenigalla said:


> Anybody else expecting assessment results in the upcoming week?


I am anxiously waiting for the outcome:fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

chris5550 said:


> I am anxiously waiting for the outcome:fingerscrossed:


Hi everyone,

Welcome to any new member of the forum.
For those not yet aware, there is a great timeline spreadsheet available to you:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1

Please enter your data, so we can have a more accurate information about the current Vetassess assessment time.

I can see that there are lot of people post 12 weeks, still in waiting. Good luck to all of you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yenigalla

I am in my 7 th week of the wait and getting bugged.!!!Hope to recieve the assessment in time to apply for ACT before the Christmas vacation ...


----------



## Yenigalla

laurinoz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Welcome to any new member of the forum.
> For those not yet aware, there is a great timeline spreadsheet available to you:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1
> 
> Please enter your data, so we can have a more accurate information about the current Vetassess assessment time.
> 
> I can see that there are lot of people post 12 weeks, still in waiting. Good luck to all of you :fingerscrossed:


Hi Laurinoz, I read your posts earlier. Have you filed for reassessment?


----------



## gmgo.sg

*Newbie*

Hi All,

I have been following this forum for good information for a while. Thought I would join and post my experience so far with the assessment.

I have engaged a MARA agent and have lodged my application on 12th Oct and docs submitted/received ack on 18th Oct. I will keep posting here for further details as and when available.

IELTS overall 7.5 with above 6 in each. Occupation applied for is Financial Investment Advisor ANZCO 222311.

All the best to all the applicants.


----------



## laurinoz

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Laurinoz, I read your posts earlier. Have you filed for reassessment?


Thanks for reading me 

I haven't, as there is no need. My qualification is not at the required level, and unless I have the right diploma, I won't pass.
I am gonna go back to study, and get the proper qualification. After that, I'll be good for a new assessment.
It should take me another year/18 months to obtain my diploma, so I'm aiming to migrate in about 2 years.

I am hoping that criterias won't change too drastically by then :fingerscrossed:


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Thanks for reading me
> 
> I haven't, as there is no need. My qualification is not at the required level, and unless I have the right diploma, I won't pass.
> I am gonna go back to study, and get the proper qualification. After that, I'll be good for a new assessment.
> It should take me another year/18 months to obtain my diploma, so I'm aiming to migrate in about 2 years.
> 
> I am hoping that criterias won't change too drastically by then :fingerscrossed:


I am sure you will find your way through to Perth even if things change.


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> I am sure you will find your way through to Perth even if things change.


Thanks Snarayan!
I'm ready to take any challenge in order to get there


----------



## Yenigalla

Keep up the positive attitude Laurinoz... All the very best


----------



## laurinoz

Yenigalla said:


> Keep up the positive attitude Laurinoz... All the very best


Thanks, and I wish you a speedy grant


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

My status on vetassess changed to completed today....how long does it takes to get the hard copy to know the outcome..... I have paid extra and opted for the express courier service.

Can we get the outcome faxed.... can anyone help me with the process for the same.

Thnx


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

laurinoz said:


> As suggested by others, you can call them. The number is on their website.
> Your online status should also change tomorrow, that will tell you if it is positive or negative.
> 
> Good luck mate


Hi Laurinoz,

Even my status changed today to completed. I wanted to know if we get the outcome letter faxed, can we go ahead for the EOI with this or do we have to wait for the hard copy the assessment letter.

How long does it takes for the hard copy to reach if we opt for the express service.


----------



## laurinoz

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Hi Laurinoz,
> 
> Even my status changed today to completed. I wanted to know if we get the outcome letter faxed, can we go ahead for the EOI with this or do we have to wait for the hard copy the assessment letter.
> 
> How long does it takes for the hard copy to reach if we opt for the express service.


Hello,

You can lodge your EOI without the hard copy. The latter will be needed for the Evisa application though.
You need to get at least your copy for the EOI, so you know what has been assessed positively.

In regards to the post, I can't tell you, as it depends of each country. Hopefully it'll take you less than a week, which is enough anyway, as it'll take you few weeks between the EOI and the visa lodging.

Let us know the outcome as soon as you know.


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

laurinoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> You can lodge your EOI without the hard copy. The latter will be needed for the Evisa application though.
> You need to get at least your copy for the EOI, so you know what has been assessed positively.
> 
> In regards to the post, I can't tell you, as it depends of each country. Hopefully it'll take you less than a week, which is enough anyway, as it'll take you few weeks between the EOI and the visa lodging.
> 
> Let us know the outcome as soon as you know.



Thank you so much for the information.

Will keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## tiger007

Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List release date


The Department of Training and Workforce Development will release the *Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List (WASMOL) for 2013-2014 on 28 October 2013.*

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

laurinoz said:


> Thanks for reading me
> 
> I haven't, as there is no need. My qualification is not at the required level, and unless I have the right diploma, I won't pass.
> I am gonna go back to study, and get the proper qualification. After that, I'll be good for a new assessment.
> It should take me another year/18 months to obtain my diploma, so I'm aiming to migrate in about 2 years.
> 
> I am hoping that criterias won't change too drastically by then :fingerscrossed:


Good luck 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

tiger007 said:


> Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List release date
> 
> 
> The Department of Training and Workforce Development will release the *Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List (WASMOL) for 2013-2014 on 28 October 2013.*
> 
> http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx



Has the list been put up bcoz i cant see it so far!!


----------



## balamyneni

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Has the list been put up bcoz i cant see it so far!!


Think its not yet updated as of 7.45 am IST.


----------



## Yenigalla

Yes. Not yet updated. I checked too.


----------



## balamyneni

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> My status on vetassess changed to completed today....how long does it takes to get the hard copy to know the outcome..... I have paid extra and opted for the express courier service.
> 
> Can we get the outcome faxed.... can anyone help me with the process for the same.
> 
> Thnx


not more then a week . or u can call VETASSESS and can provide your FAX number


----------



## peanut48

WA List is updated. No 224711 or 224712. Tough luck


----------



## ut0410

So finally after months of wait my status changed to completed on Friday 10/25 and I got the fax today and its *Positive *


----------



## peanut48

ut0410 said:


> So finally after months of wait my status changed to completed on Friday 10/25 and I got the fax today and its *Positive *


Congrats UT0410 and good luck for your ACT verification. I should be applying today or tomorrow too.


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

ut0410 said:


> So finally after months of wait my status changed to completed on Friday 10/25 and I got the fax today and its *Positive *


Congrats ut0410


----------



## ut0410

peanut48 said:


> Congrats UT0410 and good luck for your ACT verification. I should be applying today or tomorrow too.


Good luck to you too!!!


----------



## balamyneni

ut0410 said:


> So finally after months of wait my status changed to completed on Friday 10/25 and I got the fax today and its *Positive *


Congrats..


----------



## shubham.maksi

*Concerned*

Western Australia list is out http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx HR Adviser is schedule 2, do you guys recon its going to be there till next 4-5 months? as i am planning to apply VET by 10th Nov. ..


----------



## bdapplicant

Are you seeking state sponsorship? SA SS has become low for your mentioned occupation.



ut0410 said:


> So finally after months of wait my status changed to completed on Friday 10/25 and I got the fax today and its *Positive *


----------



## Razaqng

Dear friends,

Please my friend got her status changed to completed on Friday,25th of Oct.,2013 and she is in Nigeria,which takes a long time to receive the hard of the assessment result.

In view of the above,I want you to help us with your fax by giving your fax number so that you can receive the fax copy on her behalf and scan to me.

I will appreciate if can do this for me.

Thank you and God bless.


----------



## pilotg2

I've read a couple posts where people have submitted their EOI before the Vetassess result (they couldn't wait any longer). 

What are the risks in doing this?


----------



## laurinoz

ut0410 said:


> So finally after months of wait my status changed to completed on Friday 10/25 and I got the fax today and its Positive


Well done UT!!
Good luck for the rest of your journey

:drum: :drum:


----------



## laurinoz

Razaqng said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Please my friend got her status changed to completed on Friday,25th of Oct.,2013 and she is in Nigeria,which takes a long time to receive the hard of the assessment result.
> 
> In view of the above,I want you to help us with your fax by giving your fax number so that you can receive the fax copy on her behalf and scan to me.
> 
> I will appreciate if can do this for me.
> 
> Thank you and God bless.


You can use mine. I'll be at work in 1h30 though. Fax num is 0044 1908 322 235


----------



## laurinoz

pilotg2 said:


> I've read a couple posts where people have submitted their EOI before the Vetassess result (they couldn't wait any longer).
> 
> What are the risks in doing this?


Wouldn't recommend, as you don't know what the outcome is, nor what Vetassess has assessed as positive.
And if you make a change in your EOI implicating a change of points, the ackowledgement date will change too; therefore submitting your EOI too early might not give a quicker invitation, but just more work..


----------



## tiger007

Latest 2013-2014 WA skilled occupation list out.

*http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx*

Few occupations have been removed while many occupations are under Schedule 2.

Schedule 2: A limited number of nominations are also available for applicants with Schedule 2. 

Question is by limited... they mean how many?


----------



## Razaqng

laurinoz said:


> You can use mine. I'll be at work in 1h30 though. Fax num is 0044 1908 322 235



God bless you.I will send it right away,but I think they will only be able to send it tomorrow.

I think there should be international dialing code,please help to add the code i.e +44 1908 322 23 (do not know if this is correct)

Thanks.


----------



## ut0410

bdapplicant said:


> Are you seeking state sponsorship? SA SS has become low for your mentioned occupation.




Buddy you gave me a minute of excitement, the occupation is still in Special Conditions in SA!!! I will be trying my luck with ACT - considering that is the only state.


----------



## ut0410

laurinoz said:


> Well done UT!!
> Good luck for the rest of your journey
> 
> :drum: :drum:


Thank you buddyyy !!!!!


----------



## laurinoz

Razaqng said:


> God bless you.I will send it right away,but I think they will only be able to send it tomorrow.
> 
> I think there should be international dialing code,please help to add the code i.e +44 1908 322 23 (do not know if this is correct)
> 
> Thanks.


0044 is the international code you need to dial for UK
0044 1908 322 235 is what you must give to Vetassess


----------



## Razaqng

laurinoz said:


> 0044 is the international code you need to dial for UK
> 0044 1908 322 235 is what you must give to Vetassess


Thanks.


----------



## pilotg2

Bad news for those under Schedule 2 on the new list i'm afraid.

They just confirmed on the phone to me Schedule 2 on the new WASMOL is under the off list criteria.


----------



## inquisitiveme

ut0410 said:


> So finally after months of wait my status changed to completed on Friday 10/25 and I got the fax today and its *Positive *


Many Congratulations !!


----------



## laurinoz

pilotg2 said:


> Bad news for those under Schedule 2 on the new list i'm afraid.
> 
> They just confirmed on the phone to me Schedule 2 on the new WASMOL is under the off list criteria.


That is not the best news of the day unfortunately..
Thanks for sharing


----------



## tiger007

pilotg2 said:


> Bad news for those under Schedule 2 on the new list i'm afraid.
> 
> They just confirmed on the phone to me Schedule 2 on the new WASMOL is under the off list criteria.





Really bad news.


----------



## anand_m

Hi guys,

They called my employer today (my boss) - is this a good thing or bad thing?

I have friend, when he applied no one called him and he got it as +ve.


I am so tensed now...


----------



## Yenigalla

:whoo:Congrats....


ut0410 said:


> So finally after months of wait my status changed to completed on Friday 10/25 and I got the fax today and its *Positive *


----------



## Yenigalla

anand_m said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> They called my employer today (my boss) - is this a good thing or bad thing?
> 
> I have friend, when he applied no one called him and he got it as +ve.
> 
> 
> I am so tensed now...


Nothing to worry.. They will your employer to check your details i.e to confirm your roles and responsibilities at work. They are processing your application,therefore consider the result in the near future.


----------



## anand_m

Yenigalla said:


> Nothing to worry.. They will your employer to check your details i.e to confirm your roles and responsibilities at work. They are processing your application,therefore consider the result in the near future.


Oh okay; Thanks for replying...


----------



## Nandkumar

I am Nandkumar from Kuwait and i have just send my application for Vetassess for Internal Auditor Job Code. I have done my Bachelor in Commerce in Accounting & Auditing and also my MBA in Finance. I currently work with Protiviti, a leading Internal Audit firm in Kuwait as Senior Consultant in their Internal Audit Service team for last 3 years.

Will my bachelors be sufficient for the job code or is it necessary to have qualification like Chartered Accountant or CPA?


----------



## ben roberto

laurinoz said:


> Hi everyone, Welcome to any new member of the forum. For those not yet aware, there is a great timeline spreadsheet available to you: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1 Please enter your data, so we can have a more accurate information about the current Vetassess assessment time. I can see that there are lot of people post 12 weeks, still in waiting. Good luck to all of you :fingerscrossed:


Hello Laurinoz.. updated 2-3 days before.. Thnk u for the effort... 
this wait is killing me...  I know this is just the starting point.. but still..


----------



## gary31

Hi Frnds

I was not active for quit a while, however came to know many of us got +ve outcome and rest of us - ALL THE BEST AND BE IN HIGH HOPES


----------



## Nandkumar

Yup. I have checked my Vetassess status today and it has changed to progress.

My timelines are as follows:

July 2013 - IELTS - 8+, Oct 11 - Vetassess online application, Oct 13 - Docs receieved, OCt 28 - Status changed to in progress


----------



## Yenigalla

ben roberto said:


> Hello Laurinoz.. updated 2-3 days before.. Thnk u for the effort...
> this wait is killing me...  I know this is just the starting point.. but still..


Same here Ben... I don't remember the last time I was ever so anxious !


----------



## ben roberto

Yenigalla said:


> Same here Ben... I don't remember the last time I was ever so anxious !


 let's hope for the best Yenigalla...


----------



## gmgo.sg

Nandkumar said:


> Yup. I have checked my Vetassess status today and it has changed to progress.
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> July 2013 - IELTS - 8+, Oct 11 - Vetassess online application, Oct 13 - Docs receieved, OCt 28 - Status changed to in progress


My agent lodged on 13th oct and docs acked on 18th oct...not sure abt status change as agent is taking care of it..lets be in touch as our timelines looks to be same...


----------



## Nandkumar

Surely We will be in touch. Did u finish IELTS? What Job code are u applying for?


----------



## guri.d.chd

Hey there,

For Vetassess assesment, my friend can not take letter from employer. What should be given as employement proof?

option 1: Will it be statuatory declaration from colleague/superior?
option 2 : will self declaration be sufficient for this?

Guri




ben roberto said:


> Hello Laurinoz.. updated 2-3 days before.. Thnk u for the effort...
> this wait is killing me...  I know this is just the starting point.. but still..


----------



## Nandkumar

If from India,

He/She needs to submit two affadavit - 

1. Statutory declaration (On Stamp paper) made by him/her clearly stating job responsibilities and also state that you have attached statutory declaration by your supervisor/ senior.

2. Statutory declaration by your senior / supervisor.


----------



## snarayan

guri.d.chd said:


> Hey there,
> 
> For Vetassess assesment, my friend can not take letter from employer. What should be given as employement proof?
> 
> option 1: Will it be statuatory declaration from colleague/superior?
> option 2 : will self declaration be sufficient for this?
> 
> Guri


You don't need a supervisor's statutory declaration. A self statutory declaration is more than enough.


----------



## guri.d.chd

Thanks alot.

I am not doubting your respond but ACS only accepts statutary declaration. Is Vetassess accepts self decl?

Can you please help reconfirming if duties performed needs to be a self declaration?

Guri



snarayan said:


> You don't need a supervisor's statutory declaration. A self statutory declaration is more than enough.


----------



## snarayan

guri.d.chd said:


> Thanks alot.
> 
> I am not doubting your respond but ACS only accepts statutary declaration. Is Vetassess accepts self decl?
> 
> Can you please help reconfirming if duties performed needs to be a self declaration?
> 
> Guri


Vetassass and acs are 2 different authorities and follow different processes.

For vetassess self declaration is fine because you submit financial doxuments such as payslips and tax documents along with it. 

I only submitted a statutory declaration and got the positive outcome in less than 2 months.


----------



## Yenigalla

guri.d.chd said:


> Thanks alot.
> 
> I am not doubting your respond but ACS only accepts statutary declaration. Is Vetassess accepts self decl?
> 
> Can you please help reconfirming if duties performed needs to be a self declaration?
> 
> Guri


You can attach job invitation letter, payslips or bank statements supporting monthly salary deposits. 
And ur self statutory declaration too.


----------



## raghukapur

Yenigalla said:


> You can attach job invitation letter, payslips or bank statements supporting monthly salary deposits.
> And ur self statutory declaration too.


Hi,
I am in the process of collecting Docs for applying to VETASSESS.
What docs can I give for my current organization?
I do not want to tell my bosses about applying?

Thanks


----------



## ut0410

raghukapur said:


> Hi,
> I am in the process of collecting Docs for applying to VETASSESS.
> What docs can I give for my current organization?
> I do not want to tell my bosses about applying?
> 
> Thanks


Salary slips, form 16s, Offer Letter, Promotion & Appraisals Letter, Relieving,


----------



## raghukapur

ut0410 said:


> Salary slips, form 16s, Offer Letter, Promotion & Appraisals Letter, Relieving,


Thanks...as its my current org since 1st april 2013 only, relieving letter is nt relavent.
Can givesalary slip n form 16....but wat bout the roles n responsibilities.
How do I provide that


----------



## ut0410

raghukapur said:


> Thanks...as its my current org since 1st april 2013 only, relieving letter is nt relavent.
> Can givesalary slip n form 16....but wat bout the roles n responsibilities.
> How do I provide that


Self statutory declaration - mentioning your roles and responsibilities and get it notarized.


----------



## raghukapur

ut0410 said:


> Self statutory declaration - mentioning your roles and responsibilities and get it notarized.


Thanks for your help....really helpful


----------



## gmgo.sg

Nandkumar said:


> Surely We will be in touch. Did u finish IELTS? What Job code are u applying for?


Yep ielts is done...overall 8 and above 6 in each...i am in for financial investment advisor...how abt u?


----------



## Yenigalla

Happy Halloween!
N
A Happy Diwali to all!!!


----------



## Librarian

*Today* ,*i got my positive assessment result after 17 weeks of long wait .
*
but i got one problem i.e. my nominated occupation is in CSOL(Consolidated Skill Occupation List)but not in any state sponsored list,so i will have to wait.

So,i would appreciate if anybody let me know that my vetassess result & IELTS result is valid for how many years to be accepted by DIAC or DIBP.for migration to Australia purposes.

(Vetassess Online Application on 18 May 2013 & Documents acknowledge on 3 June 2013 & Result(hard copy) received by Local post on 30 Oct 2013.)


----------



## peanut48

Librarian said:


> *Today* ,*i got my positive assessment result after 17 weeks of long wait .
> *
> but i got one problem i.e. my nominated occupation is in CSOL(Consolidated Skill Occupation List)but not in any state sponsored list,so i will have to wait.
> 
> So,i would appreciate if anybody let me know that my vetassess result & IELTS result is valid for how many years to be accepted by DIAC or DIBP.for migration to Australia purposes.
> 
> (Vetassess Online Application on 18 May 2013 & Documents acknowledge on 3 June 2013 & Result(hard copy) received by Local post on 30 Oct 2013.)


VETASSESS result is valid for life and IELTS is now accepted for 3yrs by DIBP.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## guri.d.chd

If somebody has worked in 3 different companies, do we need 3 different self declarations or we can combine all roles and responsibilties in one single self declaration affidavit.

Guri



ut0410 said:


> Self statutory declaration - mentioning your roles and responsibilities and get it notarized.


----------



## peanut48

guri.d.chd said:


> If somebody has worked in 3 different companies, do we need 3 different self declarations or we can combine all roles and responsibilties in one single self declaration affidavit.
> 
> Guri


You only need to have one SD with all your roles.


----------



## snarayan

guri.d.chd said:


> If somebody has worked in 3 different companies, do we need 3 different self declarations or we can combine all roles and responsibilties in one single self declaration affidavit.
> 
> Guri


Have 3 different SDs, each with your roles and responsibilities, supervisor's name, permanent role or temp role, salary etc. it's tough to put all of it in one sd as all these points need to be covered. 

Moreover, your roles and responsibilities will not be exactly the same in all the 3 companies for you to combine.


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> Have 3 different SDs, each with your roles and responsibilities, supervisor's name, permanent role or temp role, salary etc. it's tough to put all of it in one sd as all these points need to be covered.


I only submitted one. What's tough about additional sheets in a SD? You can cover all points, doesn't matter if they are 3 SD's or one, they will be all read. Besides, with 3 sd's you are repeating material like your details and declaration. Save paper, Save trees!


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> I only submitted one. What's tough about additional sheets in a SD? You can cover all points, doesn't matter if they are 3 SD's or one, they will be all read. Besides, with 3 sd's you are repeating material like your details and declaration. Save paper, Save trees!



We'll, I submitted 3 SDs for 3 different organisations. The reason why I said its tough is because a lot of information such as supervisor, salary, r&r would be different between each company and it would be most logical to keep different sheets for different organisation which will also make the examiner's job a bit easier. What if you had reference letters instead of SD, would you combine everything into one. Go with the more logical and CO friendly approach rather than looking at saving trees. All said its a personal choice.


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> We'll, I submitted 3 SDs for 3 different organisations. The reason why I said its tough is because a lot of information such as supervisor, salary, r&r would be different between each company and it would be most logical to keep different sheets for different organisation which will also make the examiner's job a bit easier. What if you had reference letters instead of SD, would you combine everything into one. Go with the more logical and CO friendly approach rather than looking at saving trees. All said its a personal choice.


Oh well, I guess chronological isn't your style 
But that's how usually all forms and documentations are filled. 

Having three SD's in my opinion is far more tedious than one simple SD with all your information in chronological order as in all VISA forms. I'm sure CO will also be happy to see less paper's on his/her desk. But that's my opinion.


----------



## snarayan

I know how forms are filled. We'll SD is not a form. It is a declaration. So ideally I would arrange each stat dec along with the other documents that I submit for an organisation. Also, I get the point that co would like to see less paper, but at the same time Co would also like to see things kept explicitly clear which makes her job easy.

Anyways, All is well that ends well. Both of us have got what we wanted using our own styles. 

Guri - both peanut and I have given our opinions. Both have got a positive outcome. You could choose either.


----------



## sandysworld

Guys a quick question vetassess application 12 weeks estimated time span starting date is that going to be from the application lodge date or from the day when they acknowledge that they received the actual docs...because when I check my vet status it only shows the lodge date which is 29th aug 2013 however my docs were received and acknowledge by vetassess on 6th sep 2013 ....which date do u all think will fall in to consideration....?????


----------



## Yenigalla

12 weeks countdown starts from Date of acknowledgment


----------



## sandysworld

Yenigalla said:


> 12 weeks countdown starts from Date of acknowledgment


Thanks yenigalla....any one else's thoughts on this ????


----------



## sandysworld

Yenigalla said:


> 12 weeks countdown starts from Date of acknowledgment



Thanks yenigalla. Anyone else's thoughts on this.


----------



## maanve

Question - I have already interviewed and gotten myself a job in Sydney working in television. This job is with my current employer here in the US which is a large media company and they will be sponsoring me. I have been with my employer here in America now for just over 5 years in a role similar to that that I would be doing in Sydney granted that the role in Sydney is a sizable promotion.

My employer has hired Fragomen to lodge my application and they have advised that I would go on a 457 visa under specialist manager which requires the vetassess skill assessment.

My question is this, I have not yet completed my bachelors degree, I have done 2 years of work toward my degree but when I was first offered a role in this company back in 2008 I took it for many reasons but chiefly because the economy was collapsing and this was a great career for me to embark on. So out of fear of not finding any future work and me being keen to work in television this means that I then did not finish my schooling (also because my degree was in a field completely and totally unrelated to television). 

How do you think this will effect my getting a positive outcome from vetassess? I am more than capable of doing the role and had a lot of people pushing for me. I also have the 5+ years of relevant experience.

It would be terrible to start this process only to wait months and eventually be declined.


----------



## thinktank

sandysworld said:


> Thanks yenigalla....any one else's thoughts on this ????


Not necessary, I applied on March 5th 2012 and got result on 5th June 2012. 

Between April to May they asked for some missing documents, and it took the entire month to sort it out, as it got lost by them once, though courier tracking was showing the name of the received person and I scanned and sent it to them. Still had to resend again and after that within 2 weeks they sent me my result.

So if your docs are complete, it takes less than the time specified on their website.


----------



## bharathp

Yenigalla said:


> extremely sorry on your negative outcome. Have you requested then to fax you the copy of the assessment?CO will detail the reason for negative outcome. You can check the same and seek reassessment.
> Btw,what is the occupation code you have applied?
> Were your emoloyers contacted?


Can anyone advice me whether reassessment is a good idea??....what is the reassessment success rate??...


----------



## peanut48

sandysworld said:


> Thanks yenigalla. Anyone else's thoughts on this.


The countdown begins from Acknowledgement date, that has been established throughout this thread. However their standard duration is 12 weeks which has varied from case to case. Have you added yourself to the spreadsheet? Suggest you go through this thread for all the commonly asked queries, if you still have any. Good luck!


----------



## peanut48

maanve said:


> Question - I have already interviewed and gotten myself a job in Sydney working in television. This job is with my current employer here in the US which is a large media company and they will be sponsoring me. I have been with my employer here in America now for just over 5 years in a role similar to that that I would be doing in Sydney granted that the role in Sydney is a sizable promotion.
> 
> My employer has hired Fragomen to lodge my application and they have advised that I would go on a 457 visa under specialist manager which requires the vetassess skill assessment.
> 
> My question is this, I have not yet completed my bachelors degree, I have done 2 years of work toward my degree but when I was first offered a role in this company back in 2008 I took it for many reasons but chiefly because the economy was collapsing and this was a great career for me to embark on. So out of fear of not finding any future work and me being keen to work in television this means that I then did not finish my schooling (also because my degree was in a field completely and totally unrelated to television).
> 
> How do you think this will effect my getting a positive outcome from vetassess? I am more than capable of doing the role and had a lot of people pushing for me. I also have the 5+ years of relevant experience.
> 
> It would be terrible to start this process only to wait months and eventually be declined.


Hi Maanve,

I would suggest you to go for the VETASSESS advisory service, which is a pre-consultation before applying for the actual VETASSESS assessment. It's not too expensive and considering your complex query, it will be worth it.


----------



## shabi.durrani

Hello
I am applying for Financial Investment Adviser - ANZSCO 222311. can any one know whats the requirement abt IELTS (Academic or Regular) in this category????


----------



## mithu93ku

shabi.durrani said:


> Hello
> I am applying for Financial Investment Adviser - ANZSCO 222311. can any one know whats the requirement abt IELTS (Academic or Regular) in this category????


If your assessing authority is VETASSESS, you do not need IELTS now.


----------



## shabi.durrani

mithu93ku said:


> If your assessing authority is VETASSESS, you do not need IELTS now.


for 10 points requirement abt IELTS (Academic or Regular) in this category????
Myassessing authority is VETASSESS.


----------



## mithu93ku

shabi.durrani said:


> for 10 points requirement abt IELTS (Academic or Regular) in this category????
> Myassessing authority is VETASSESS.


You could take Academic or General IELTS; no restrictions.


----------



## bharathp

Pls advice me whether reassessments are successful or not???


----------



## snarayan

bharathp said:


> Pls advice me whether reassessments are successful or not???


Depends on why your application was rejected and what additional documents you are planning to submit.


----------



## Neville Smith

Hi Tiger,

Any idea on the time frame for an application to be selected by the State after the EOI has been lodged.

My Details:

Occupation - HR Advisor
Points - 60(Includes state nomination)
Vetassess assessment - Positive 
State applied for - WA
Sub Class - 190.
EOI submitted on - September 26th, 2013.

Look forward to your reply.

Thanks & Regards
Neville Smith.


----------



## mithu93ku

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Tiger,
> 
> Any idea on the time frame for an application to be selected by the State after the EOI has been lodged.
> 
> My Details:
> 
> Occupation - HR Advisor
> Points - 60(Includes state nomination)
> Vetassess assessment - Positive
> State applied for - WA
> Sub Class - 190.
> EOI submitted on - September 26th, 2013.
> 
> Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Neville Smith.


Where is tiger?


----------



## nsahmed

shabi.durrani said:


> Hello
> I am applying for Financial Investment Adviser - ANZSCO 222311. can any one know whats the requirement abt IELTS (Academic or Regular) in this category????


for VETASSESS skill assessment you dont need IELTS.... you will need after you get your assessment done .. but its good to get it out of the way as soon as possible ... 
you need to do the general training IELTS ... you could either.. but general is easier

hope that help


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Where is tiger?


Sir Mithu is in a funny mood today haha

Happy belated birthday by the way!
:cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## laurinoz

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Tiger,
> 
> Any idea on the time frame for an application to be selected by the State after the EOI has been lodged.
> 
> My Details:
> 
> Occupation - HR Advisor
> Points - 60(Includes state nomination)
> Vetassess assessment - Positive
> State applied for - WA
> Sub Class - 190.
> EOI submitted on - September 26th, 2013.
> 
> Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Neville Smith.


Neville,

You could subscribe to the WA State Sponsorship thread. You will have more insight about the timeframe. You won't need to ask the question, as this is already being discussed. You only need to read.

Good luck buddy


----------



## rajpandya

*Same situation*

Hello All,

I am new here,
From Mumbai,
Have applied for skill assessment by vetassess
timeline

August 08 2013 docs received by vetassess - still showing in progress - Job code 222311 - IELTS 7.5 in all - desperately awaiting results


----------



## laurinoz

rajpandya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new here,
> From Mumbai,
> Have applied for skill assessment by vetassess
> timeline
> 
> August 08 2013 docs received by vetassess - still showing in progress - Job code 222311 - IELTS 7.5 in all - desperately awaiting results


Yes, we can see a huge backlog with Vetassess. A lot of July applicants are still waiting for their assessment.
Can you please kindly add your timeline to the spreadsheet? I can't see you there
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1

Good luck, we'll pray for you too


----------



## rajpandya

thank you laurinoz,

I also called vetasses office and they said my results are expected later this week.

So hoping the deliver what they said


----------



## rajpandya

Thank you laurinoz,

I also called vetassess and they said my results are expected later this week,

So I am hoping they stand by their words,


----------



## guri.d.chd

hello there..

a very basic questions..

Once we submit the VETASSESS online form, how will certificed copies of my education and experience documents will be sent to the assesment authority?

Do i need to upload it somewhere or I need to send it via Post/express service courier?

Please guide here..

Guri



laurinoz said:


> Yes, we can see a huge backlog with Vetassess. A lot of July applicants are still waiting for their assessment.
> Can you please kindly add your timeline to the spreadsheet? I can't see you there
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1
> 
> Good luck, we'll pray for you too


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

guri.d.chd said:


> hello there..
> 
> a very basic questions..
> 
> Once we submit the VETASSESS online form, how will certificed copies of my education and experience documents will be sent to the assesment authority?
> 
> Do i need to upload it somewhere or I need to send it via Post/express service courier?
> 
> Please guide here..
> 
> Guri



You have to send the hard copies at Vetassess office in Melbourne


----------



## BD2AUS

Dear Laurinoz,

I recently moved to a new house. In the process, I lost my undergraduate (B.A.) certificate. 

I have my undergraduate transcript, my M.B.A transcript and my MBA certificate. 

I called up my university in USA and asked them to send me a replacement certificate to Bangladesh, but they said I have to submit a lost certificate form, and once they have received it, processing time is four to six weeks, plus even with FedEx/DHL express shipping, I am looking at another week (3 days from Bangladesh to USA for the form, plus 3 days for the diploma to come to Bangladesh from USA). 

I am currently applying for VETASSESS. Should I wait until after I have received the B.A. certificate to apply for assessment, or should I apply for VETASSESS now and include a note explaining my situation with the certificate? 

Please help.

Sincerely,
Tareq


----------



## mithu93ku

BD2AUS said:


> Dear Laurinoz,
> 
> I recently moved to a new house. In the process, I lost my undergraduate (B.A.) certificate.
> 
> I have my undergraduate transcript, my M.B.A transcript and my MBA certificate.
> 
> I called up my university in USA and asked them to send me a replacement certificate to Bangladesh, but they said I have to submit a lost certificate form, and once they have received it, processing time is four to six weeks, plus even with FedEx/DHL express shipping, I am looking at another week (3 days from Bangladesh to USA for the form, plus 3 days for the diploma to come to Bangladesh from USA).
> 
> I am currently applying for VETASSESS. Should I wait until after I have received the B.A. certificate to apply for assessment, or should I apply for VETASSESS now and include a note explaining my situation with the certificate?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Tareq


Is there any photocopy of BA certificate ?


----------



## BD2AUS

Mithu bhai, unfortunately, the photocopy was in the same file. One of the movers most likely took the file.


----------



## mithu93ku

BD2AUS said:


> Mithu bhai, unfortunately, the photocopy was in the same file. One of the movers most likely took the file.


Okay do not worry! You have the transcript of BA. This is one of your evidence of BA. So you could go forward for VETASSESS assessment with this. Have you any other documents of BA?


----------



## BD2AUS

mithu93ku said:


> Okay do not worry! You have the transcript of BA. This is one of your evidence of BA. So you could go forward for VETASSESS assessment with this. Have you any other documents of BA?


I still have my student ID card from my undergrad days. 

American universities only give transcript and the degree certificate to students; they don't give mark sheets. So, I have just the transcript.

Should I include a copy of the student ID as well, and include a note explaining my situation? Or should I just apply and hope that by the time VETASSESS gets into processing of the application, my certificate would be here?


----------



## alichauhdry

*Help Required for Internal Auditor Assessment for Visa189*

Dear All,
I am applying as internal auditor AZNSCO 221214. I have done MBA & 1 year work experience. Kindly if anybody can tell me is it must to have any Registration or license to get positive assessment from VETASSESS or without it ,it can work also with experience letter & Degrees.Also any English language/IELTS requirement from VETASSESS.
I shall wait for response.

BR

AR


----------



## mithu93ku

BD2AUS said:


> I still have my student ID card from my undergrad days.
> 
> American universities only give transcript and the degree certificate to students; they don't give mark sheets. So, I have just the transcript.
> 
> Should I include a copy of the student ID as well, and include a note explaining my situation? Or should I just apply and hope that by the time VETASSESS gets into processing of the application, my certificate would be here?


Well, You should include Student ID and if possible a statutory declaration that you have passed the BA from institute..... from date ......to.... Degree awarded on .........


----------



## tvm

*help me*

Hi Every1,

i have completed 3 year Diploma in hotel Management in Regular Stream and Completed M.Sc Hotel management through Distance Education @ annamalai University. will Vetasses accept My M.Sc hotel management as masters degree???

i'm planning to apply as a Cook for 489 Visa subclass... 

Can i apply with my diploma qualification or is it necessary to have bachelors degree?

Is it necessary to show experience?. i have only 2 years 6 months experience for which there is NO points.But withOut calculating points for experience, My total points will be calculated as below:
age - 30
education - 10
language - 10
Invitation -10 ( if offered).

can anyone guide me PLEASE. ?.........


----------



## BD2AUS

mithu93ku said:


> Well, You should include Student ID and if possible a statutory declaration that you have passed the BA from institute..... from date ......to.... Degree awarded on .........


Thank you, Mithu bhai. 

I will do as you suggested.


----------



## mithu93ku

BD2AUS said:


> Thank you, Mithu bhai.
> 
> I will do as you suggested.


You should apply for BA certificate from your institute and Please dont waste time for getting BA certificate. You should apply for VETASSESS assessment now and you could sent this certificate as additional document.


----------



## BD2AUS

mithu93ku said:


> You should apply for BA certificate from your institute and Please dont waste time for getting BA certificate. You should apply for VETASSESS assessment now and you could sent this certificate as additional document.


Yes, Mithu bhai. I will be sending all my documents (except B.A. certificate) this week, just like you suggested. Thank you once again.


----------



## mithu93ku

tvm said:


> Hi Every1,
> 
> i have completed 3 year Diploma in hotel Management in Regular Stream and Completed M.Sc Hotel management through Distance Education @ annamalai University. will Vetasses accept My M.Sc hotel management as masters degree???
> 
> i'm planning to apply as a Cook for 489 Visa subclass...
> 
> Can i apply with my diploma qualification or is it necessary to have bachelors degree?
> 
> Is it necessary to show experience?. i have only 2 years 6 months experience for which there is NO points.But withOut calculating points for experience, My total points will be calculated as below:
> age - 30
> education - 10
> language - 10
> Invitation -10 ( if offered).
> 
> can anyone guide me PLEASE. ?.........


Please take an advisory service from VETASSESS for 130 AUD from where you get refund 50 AUD while taking Full Skill assessment.
It seems to me , with your Diploma ( If you completed 12 class before diploma) you could apply for subclass 489 .


----------



## alichauhdry

*Hi Mithu*

Kindly can you help me, as i have put my query above for Vetasses assessment for internal Auditor.
Thanks


----------



## Neville Smith

laurinoz said:


> Neville,
> 
> You could subscribe to the WA State Sponsorship thread. You will have more insight about the timeframe. You won't need to ask the question, as this is already being discussed. You only need to read.
> 
> Good luck buddy


Thank You Tiger.

Will do so.


----------



## bharathp

My friend is working in a private bank. His certificate for experience and duties being performed was given by his superior who is also his friend..it is not practical to get the certificate from hr dept. Now someone has told his superior that third party agency will visit bank with the certificate he issued and he might loose his job even if the duties and certificate are true as he issued it without knowledge of bank. 
Is this correct. As per my knowledge vetassess will only contact the person who is issuing the certificate and not the bank. My friend is now worried .
Please advice.he had applied for financial institution branch manager


----------



## guri.d.chd

Hello,

We are trying to download form from below link but it is not working. We need to fill the form for VETASSESS assesment.

Required documents (National skills recognition) - VETASSESS

Can you guide from where should I get the form downloaded?

Thanks,
Guri






mithu93ku said:


> You should apply for BA certificate from your institute and Please dont waste time for getting BA certificate. You should apply for VETASSESS assessment now and you could sent this certificate as additional document.


----------



## tvm

mithu93ku said:


> Please take an advisory service from VETASSESS for 130 AUD from where you get refund 50 AUD while taking Full Skill assessment.
> It seems to me , with your Diploma ( If you completed 12 class before diploma) you could apply for subclass 489 .


Hi Mithu,

Can you please send any link regarding for advisory service from VETASSESS.
i have completed 12 class then completed 3 year diploma in Hotel management(REGULAR) then M.Sc Hotel Management(Distance education).

Thanks for your kind reply...


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

tvm said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> Can you please send any link regarding for advisory service from VETASSESS.
> i have completed 12 class then completed 3 year diploma in Hotel management(REGULAR) then M.Sc Hotel Management(Distance education).
> 
> Thanks for your kind reply...


Here we go

www1.vetassessadvisory.com.au/SRGO/Online/


----------



## mithu93ku

guri.d.chd said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are trying to download form from below link but it is not working. We need to fill the form for VETASSESS assesment.
> 
> Required documents (National skills recognition) - VETASSESS
> 
> Can you guide from where should I get the form downloaded?
> 
> Thanks,
> Guri


If you want to apply online, you do not need to download anyform. 

Download forms (Trade Occupation) - VETASSESS


Online assessment link.......
https://www2.skillassess.com/Account/Login?ReturnUrl=/


Online advisory service link....
https://www1.vetassessadvisory.com.au/SRGO/Online/index.cfm?action=login&event=expired


----------



## mithu93ku

alichauhdry said:


> Dear All,
> I am applying as internal auditor AZNSCO 221214. I have done MBA & 1 year work experience. Kindly if anybody can tell me is it must to have any Registration or license to get positive assessment from VETASSESS or without it ,it can work also with experience letter & Degrees.Also any English language/IELTS requirement from VETASSESS.
> I shall wait for response.
> 
> BR
> 
> AR


-It is not mandatory to have any Registration or license to get positive assessment from VETASSESS
- For VETASSESS assessment you do not need IELTS.
- What is your total job experience? After MBA you have 1 year work experience.


----------



## tvm

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Here we go
> 
> www1.vetassessadvisory.com.au/SRGO/Online/


Hi DEEPS & Mithu,

accroding to the information provided Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL), the assessment body for COOK is TRA. but when i contacted a migration agent, he told me that i need to do assessment through VETASSESS. im confused.

Can anyone please tell me whom should i contact for my assessment TRA or VETASSESS ??

Also can any1 please recommend a good migration agent in India.?

COOK 
ANZSCO Code:351411

Thanks
-tvm


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

tvm said:


> Hi DEEPS & Mithu,
> 
> accroding to the information provided Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL), the assessment body for COOK is TRA. but when i contacted a migration agent, he told me that i need to do assessment through VETASSESS. im confused.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me whom should i contact for my assessment TRA or VETASSESS ??
> 
> Also can any1 please recommend a good migration agent in India.?
> 
> COOK
> ANZSCO Code:351411
> 
> Thanks
> -tvm


As far as I understand... the information given in csol is correct... Is the agent which you are using a Mara agent?


----------



## alichauhdry

*Thanks Mitu bhai*

Yes I have 1 year experience with my MBA degree.Also confirm if Payslips are fine to send or they will require the bank statement information as well?
Thanks for your response


----------



## alichauhdry

Thanks Mithu bhai, yes 1 year experience after MBA.

Boss 1 query, actually my wife is internal Auditor & this is her details, I am applying vetassess for her to accompany me for 5 points of partner,so do i need to get points advice letter as well from vetassess as she is not main applicant,(i am main applicant & i hav done with Engineers Australia).
Also wot requirements for relationship, as i am newly married 2 months, but we hav been engaged for last 3 years, & we have pics of engagement as proof & some of exchange cards.r they enough?
pls reply


----------



## tvm

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> As far as I understand... the information given in csol is correct... Is the agent which you are using a Mara agent?


Hi DEEPS & Mithu,

Yes. they are approved by MARA. But CSOL mention TRA for Cook.


----------



## About2013

alichauhdry said:


> Thanks Mithu bhai, yes 1 year experience after MBA.
> 
> Boss 1 query, actually my wife is internal Auditor & this is her details, I am applying vetassess for her to accompany me for 5 points of partner,so do i need to get points advice letter as well from vetassess as she is not main applicant,(i am main applicant & i hav done with Engineers Australia).
> Also wot requirements for relationship, as i am newly married 2 months, but we hav been engaged for last 3 years, & we have pics of engagement as proof & some of exchange cards.r they enough?
> pls reply


But are you and your wife both in same occupation code ? If yes than only you can claim 5 points.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

About2013 said:


> But are you and your wife both in same occupation code ? If yes than only you can claim 5 points.


No.. Both husband and wife have to be on same sol and not with same code.. Please check skillselect website


----------



## alichauhdry

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> No.. Both husband and wife have to be on same sol and not with same code.. Please check skillselect website


dear, I have checked SOL, My occupation is Electronics Engineer & I am on list, her occupation will be internal auditor &also on SOL list.are we eligible to claim my wife 5 points for 189 visa.
Also any special requirement as we r newly married 2 months ago.but engaged from last 3 years.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

alichauhdry said:


> dear, I have checked SOL, My occupation is Electronics Engineer & I am on list, her occupation will be internal auditor &also on SOL list.are we eligible to claim my wife 5 points for 189 visa.
> Also any special requirement as we r newly married 2 months ago.but engaged from last 3 years.




As far as my knowledge goes she needs to appear for ielts and get 6 bands at least overall along with positive skill assessment. 

As far as your recent marriage, I think marriage certificate should be sufficient for proof of relationship. 

Regards 

Deepak


----------



## alichauhdry

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> As far as my knowledge goes she needs to appear for ielts and get 6 bands at least overall along with positive skill assessment.
> 
> As far as your recent marriage, I think marriage certificate should be sufficient for proof of relationship.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deepak


Dear I have already her english proficiency letter that mode of education for MBA was in english.
So still I need IELTS?as she is not main applicant but I am the main applicant.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

alichauhdry said:


> Dear I have already her english proficiency letter that mode of education for MBA was in english.
> So still I need IELTS?as she is not main applicant but I am the main applicant.


For claiming points ielts is mandatory... This is a per best of my understanding.


----------



## shubham.maksi

Hello Ppl

Hope you all are doing well.

Need your suggestion guys...

I am planning to apply for skill assessment @ VET today.

I am applying as HR Adviser and sadly only 2 states are sponsoring this occupation. NT and ACT.

If i will apply by today, we will get the result after 4 months. (Delay due to Christmas)

Do you reckon that these states will still be sponsor this occupation as 2 of the states(SA and WA) pulled out in last 3 months.

Need your recommendation guys.

Do you guys think its worth taking a risk?

Please help


----------



## tvm

*Help Regarding TRA*

Hi every1,

I'm going to apply for TRA assessment.

I'm applying for COOK. ANZSCO code :351411. Assessment Body: TRA

Please help me with your valuable information.

Is it better to apply ourself or with the help of a Migration Agent ??...

Thanks in advance
-TVM


----------



## shubham.maksi

tvm said:


> Hi every1,
> 
> I'm going to apply for TRA assessment.
> 
> I'm applying for COOK. ANZSCO code :351411. Assessment Body: TRA
> 
> Please help me with your valuable information.
> 
> Is it better to apply ourself or with the help of a Migration Agent ??...
> 
> Thanks in advance
> -TVM


Apply yourself if you have time to do research... or if you are super busy... take help of agent.


----------



## nectar_s

if i clear IELTS , i will be obtaining 60 points, and the question is, is it necessary that we need to prove holding of 60 points until the time of issuance of Visa, as there would be drop in age if the visa is not issued until 2014 Dec .Anyone pl advise.


----------



## sylvia_australia

nectar_s said:


> if i clear IELTS , i will be obtaining 60 points, and the question is, is it necessary that we need to prove holding of 60 points until the time of issuance of Visa, as there would be drop in age if the visa is not issued until 2014 Dec .Anyone pl advise.


If you got invite and lodge visa before dec 2014 then there is no decline in points. As soon as you get invite your eoi will be locked so point will remain same.
If you like hit thanks button


----------



## About2013

*Is VETASSESS also reducing 2 Years Exp like ACS ?*

I have two questions. 

1. I am planning to file VETASSESS Skill Assessment for Web Developer. Is VETASSESS deducting 2 year Exp like ACS ? 

2. Earlier i had applied for ACS under 261313 but new ACS rule deducted mine 2 year exp. Now i like to know, is VETASSESS and ACS Interlinked ? 

More straight Q. will VETASSESS / DIAC know i had applied for ACS under 261313 in past.


----------



## jcmk

Hi all, would like to seek your advice. I submitted my vetassess documents in Sep 2013. For work experience, I included statements of service from all my previous employers stating the duration of service + all other required info. But for payslips, I didn't know then that the usual was to submit one payslip every few months for the entire period of employment (I don't recall seeing this specific requirement in the info sheets), so I only submitted 2 per employer, concentrated around the final months of service. Would this be sufficient, or should I go and get my other payslips certified and send them in to add to my application? I'm only at 6+ weeks so I'm sure they haven't gotten round to assessing mine. Worried they might come back at 12 weeks asking for this. Anyone managed to get through without full salary record proof? Thanks!


----------



## tiger007

shubham.maksi said:


> Hello Ppl
> 
> Hope you all are doing well.
> 
> Need your suggestion guys...
> 
> I am planning to apply for skill assessment @ VET today.
> 
> I am applying as HR Adviser and sadly only 2 states are sponsoring this occupation. NT and ACT.
> 
> If i will apply by today, we will get the result after 4 months. (Delay due to Christmas)
> 
> Do you reckon that these states will still be sponsor this occupation as 2 of the states(SA and WA) pulled out in last 3 months.
> 
> Need your recommendation guys.
> 
> Do you guys think its worth taking a risk?
> 
> Please help



Hi,

Don't worry. The current SOL of these two territories will not change any time soon... not atleast before mid 2014. That gives you and other HR adviser applicants plenty of time to apply for the state (territory) sponsorship.

Although I think, there might be a huge rush of applications from candidates applying under the occupation of HR adviser, especially to ACT.

Hope for the best!


----------



## espresso

Hi About2013, 

you cannot get assessed as *Web Developer* via VETASSESS, only *Web Designer* is on their list. Is that what you plan to do? 

You can have positive assessment for multiple occupation codes at the same time - there is no rule against it! If your tasks/responsibilities also include a significant design portion in addition to development, you may want to give it a shot. You can even submit a second application (or re-assessment) to ACS if your job has overlap with a second ICT code. Note that your education should also match the nominated ANZSCO code. 

Since *Web Designer is on the CSOL* as well, you have to check the state migration plans to find which (or if any) offer sponsorship. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## sambamurthi

Where to study Masters of business (advanced) marketing in Australia pls?


----------



## tiger007

sambamurthi said:


> Where to study Masters of business (advanced) marketing in Australia pls?



Hi,

Some of the top level Australian universities you may consider are:
*1.* Univ of Melbourne
*2.* Univ of Sydney
*3.* ANU, Canberra.
*4. *Univ. of Queensland, Brisbane
*5.* Univ.of New south Wales (UNSW), Sydney
*6.* Monash University, Melbourne
*7.* Univ. of Western Australia, Perth
*8.* Univ of Adelaide 


****All opinions expressed are purely personal, and pieces of information mentioned are to the best of my knowledge... You should consult other sources too.*


----------



## arjun_singh

*Vetassess*



k.emper said:


> Ok guys, after a long wait of 3months+1week my VETASSESS assessment is completed.
> Now need to wait for the result to reach me by post - fingers crossed for a positive result.
> Anshu, Harneek - Now that the files of Feb have started moving, I think yours get completed next week .. hopefully. Good Luck


I have also applied in june 13 but till date no response come from their side. It is showing still in progress.


----------



## sylvia_australia

arjun_singh said:


> I have also applied in june 13 but till date no response come from their side. It is showing still in progress.


Send them a email and ask about your status


----------



## Nandkumar

Its a month for me now. Application lodged on 11th Oct. Documents received on 13th October 2013 and in progress on 20th October 2013.

Hoping for a reply in more 6 weeks before christmas holidays. What is the trend? Is it strictly 12 weeks or people are getting reply in 8 to 10 weeks?












ANZ Code - 2221214 | 189 | IELTS - 13 July 2013 R - 8.5, L- 8.5. S - 8, R - 8, O - 8.5, VET ASSESS - 11th Oct 2013


----------



## derick87

Hey guys,
I am new to the forum and would really appreciate some feedback from fellow members.
I plan to submit my documents to vetasses for organization & methods analyst visa
a) I have four years of work experience as an "Enterprise risk management analyst"
b) I can submit the work experience letter with the start date
c) I can submit a letter stating current salary
d) I can provide a bank statement showing salary from the date of joining the firm

Since the salary is not taxed and i don't have any monthly payslips, is the above two points sufficient for assessment?
Would vetasses recognize the four years or would they reduce any, since i dont have any prior experience.
Lastly, would my experience be sufficient to apply for the above mentioned visa since my office letter would state the same duties as prescribed


----------



## rama80

HI Surfer127/Snarayan, i am completely new to this thread please assist me as i am planning to apply for my assessment with Vetassess for the category of recruitment consultant - 223112, i have few questions that i have listed below please assist to clarify 

1. I have a bachelor degree but not related completely to the mentioned occupation (Graduate in computer sceince) - how much experience dose vetassess require in this case 

2. my experience is couple of months less than 3 years in the past 5 years, can is it still considered 

3. I have a lot of breaks in my experience due to Marriange and maternity will that be an issue for my positive assessment?

please do keep me posted at your earliest Convenience


----------



## Nandkumar

Welcome to the thread,

You can submit the following: 

1. Work experience letter on the company which clearly documents the following:
a.The exact period of employment
b.The position(s) held
c.Role & Responsibilities which match ANZSCO code desription
d.The direct contact number of the person writing the reference
e.The salary earned

2. Evidence of paid employment – at least one of the following:
Payslips
Payment Summaries for Taxation
Taxation Records of Assessment which show the company name
Superannuation Records

I have submitted my bank statement along with my last 6 payslips as even I am in Middle East. The Vetassess does not mention bank statement as proof but my friends have also submitted the same.


----------



## Sandy J

Hi Guys, Any idea how much time will it take to get CO allocated as the application status says " IN Progress".

Appreciate prompt reply

<snip>


----------



## aunswa

People,
I need one information, just to summarize...
Do I need to check Point Test Advice if I have only three years of work experience in last five years?
If I understood well, vetasssess assess work experience that you achieved in last five years, am I right?
Is it needless in my case?
Thank you...


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

aunswa said:


> People,
> I need one information, just to summarize...
> Do I need to check Point Test Advice if I have only three years of work experience in last five years?
> If I understood well, vetasssess assess work experience that you achieved in last five years, am I right?
> Is it needless in my case?
> Thank you...


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## sanjuz

Hi
I am going to submit application for My wife Skill Assessment to Vetassess for Occupation of Human Resources Adviser

Before that i want to ask few questions

I will submit application after 16 Nov 2013,

For Employment my wife has started working from May 2009 is almost 55 Months less 5 months for 60 Months (5 Years)

So the total work experience count during the submission of assessment or during the lodge of Visa application
I will lodge my wife Visa after May 2014 so there will be 5 Years of Experience 

Secondly Documents for Employment of my her First Job from May 2009 to Mar 2012 are not available, 
Like Joining Letter, Resign Letter, I card, Salary Slip, Taxation Slip, Bank statement as payment was Cash due to Contract employee (She was working for L&T but payment was via man Supply method from another Vendor)
But i can Manage however to get Company Letter head along with Head of Department Signature and visiting card of him,
He is ready to provide but i have no idea what should i tell him to write on letter head

Second Employment from Apr 2012 is also paying her Cash but they just opened the Salary account from this Month so Salary will come from Next Month.


I am clueless for Documents of Employment.Please throw some light to help me


----------



## mithu93ku

*How to apply for a VETASSESS Skills Assessment*

I think some newbie expats are looking for this.....
How to apply for a VETASSESS Skills Assessement
Please refer to the flowchart below for information on how to apply to VETASSESS for a formal skills assessment for migration purposes
1
Choose an occupation against which you wish to be assessed and select the visa purpose for which the skills assessment is required. For information on the occupations available for migration to Australia and different visa categories please refer to Welcome to DIBP
2
For information on the ANZSCO description of your chosen occupation, log on to Australian Bureau of Statistics and enter the ANZSCO code for your selected occupation
3
If VETASSESS is the designated assessing authority for your chosen occupation, please refer to Nominating an Occupation for detailed information on VETASSESS assessment criteria for your chosen occupation. In summary, the VETASSESS Skills Assessment considers the relevance of qualifications, and employment to the nominated occupation. The qualification/s assessment assesses the general educational level of the qualification in Australian terms and the relevance of the major area of study. Only a qualification/s assessment is required for 485 visa purposes. A qualifications and employment assessment is required for permanent residency purposes.
4
Log on to Apply or continue assessment.
5
Click on Apply now and complete the online application form. Alternatively you can download and complete the SRG1 Application for Skills Assessment.
6
Pay the assessment fee.
7
Gather all the required documents.
8
Get the documents certified.
9
Post the documents to VETASSESS at the following address:

*VETASSESS
Skills Recognition - General Occupations
GPO Box 2752 
Melbourne VIC 3001 
AUSTRALIA. *
10
VETASSESS will contact you via post and email if further documents are required.

*Source:* VETASSESS


----------



## Librarian

sylvia_australia said:


> Send them a email and ask about your status


I have applied in june 2013 & got my vetassess result positive in Oct 2013.
my case is delayed because of additional documents required by them.


----------



## derick87

Nandkumar said:


> Welcome to the thread,
> 
> You can submit the following:
> 
> 1. Work experience letter on the company which clearly documents the following:
> a.The exact period of employment
> b.The position(s) held
> c.Role & Responsibilities which match ANZSCO code desription
> d.The direct contact number of the person writing the reference
> e.The salary earned
> 
> 2. Evidence of paid employment – at least one of the following:
> Payslips
> Payment Summaries for Taxation
> Taxation Records of Assessment which show the company name
> Superannuation Records
> 
> I have submitted my bank statement along with my last 6 payslips as even I am in Middle East. The Vetassess does not mention bank statement as proof but my friends have also submitted the same.


Thank you for the assistance.


----------



## karanauspr13

*Anyone received response from VETASSESS Point test advice recently?*

Anyone received response from VETASSESS Point test advice recently?
I have applied on Aug last week and still waiting. 

How long does it take normally?


----------



## LenaLena

Hi Guys!
VETASSESS has issued me with a negative outcome due to my University Studies. 
I have a 3 years Spanish nationally recognised degree of Bachelor of Agricultural Engineering (Ingeniero Tecnico Agricola) with a major in agricultural and food industries. 
They have compared my Degree to an AQF Advance Diploma so my qualification is below the require level. 

I would like to know if there's any Spanish person who has been issued with a positive assessment by VETASSESS, being his University studies a 3 years degree (Technical).

Thank you all!


----------



## fourthird

karanauspr13 said:


> Anyone received response from VETASSESS Point test advice recently?
> I have applied on Aug last week and still waiting.
> 
> How long does it take normally?



Your case is just like mine. I applied online on 21 Aug and documents receipt acknowledgement was on 27 Aug.

I hope I'll get the results in two weeks.


----------



## ashish1e834

hi guys

i'm awaiting vet outcome. i do not have graduation degree however, have submitted marksheets of all 3 years. do you think this will impact the vet outcome.

has anyone faced similar situation.

thanks
Ashish


----------



## karanauspr13

*Did you receive your VETASSESS result?*



fourthird said:


> Your case is just like mine. I applied online on 21 Aug and documents receipt acknowledgement was on 27 Aug.
> 
> I hope I'll get the results in two weeks.


Did you receive your VETASSESS result?


----------



## fourthird

karanauspr13 said:


> Did you receive your VETASSESS result?



Yes and No!

I received an email that my application has been completed. But I don't know the results.

The results are coming by express mail (from Melbourne to Perth), so I should receive them tomorrow (Friday), but I want to make sure that I definitely get it on Friday, because I want to make it to the 18 Nov invitation round. I have 70 points, so I should get an invitation if I fill out my EOI before 18th.

Can I phone VETASSESS and ask them to fax the results to me?

How about you, did you get your results?


----------



## fourthird

Folks, my VETASSESS results mail is on the way, but I don't know the results.

Can I ask VETASSESS to fax it to me? Do they generally do it or is just for extreme cases?

Thanks!


----------



## Yenigalla

Yes. Ofcourse. You can call them and request them to fax the outcome.
All the best !


----------



## Yenigalla

ashish1e834 said:


> hi guys
> 
> i'm awaiting vet outcome. i do not have graduation degree however, have submitted marksheets of all 3 years. do you think this will impact the vet outcome.
> 
> has anyone faced similar situation.
> 
> thanks
> Ashish


Ashish, can you elaborate the nature of issue? Do you have a consolidated graduation transcript? Your individual marklists will have the course subject details.
If you have misplaced your graduation certificate you can apply and get a duplicate copy.


----------



## fourthird

Yenigalla said:


> Yes. Ofcourse. You can call them and request them to fax the outcome.
> All the best !



Thank you! I'll call them tomorrow morning, my time. 

And let you guys know about the results.


----------



## karanauspr13

fourthird said:


> Thank you! I'll call them tomorrow morning, my time.
> 
> And let you guys know about the results.


I have received an email from VETASSESS and the status is completed. However the outcome is not updated yet :fingerscrossed: I think it will get updated in a day or two. Lets hope for the best! Keep me posted guys!


----------



## Yenigalla

karanauspr13 said:


> I have received an email from VETASSESS and the status is completed. However the outcome is not updated yet :fingerscrossed: I think it will get updated in a day or two. Lets hope for the best! Keep me posted guys!


All the best!


----------



## karanauspr13

*thank you*



Yenigalla said:


> All the best!


Thanks Yenigalla!


----------



## shubham.maksi

karanauspr13 said:


> I have received an email from VETASSESS and the status is completed. However the outcome is not updated yet :fingerscrossed: I think it will get updated in a day or two. Lets hope for the best! Keep me posted guys!


Good luck brother... I'm sure it's going to be positive


----------



## sanjuz

HI

My Wife is also going to file HR advisor Visa (489/189)

She has done Bachelors in Business Administration
Masters in Human Resources - 
but both are distance education

working experience from May 2009 

but here is some problems

like she is employer of Micro Finance and her Company Depute her to L&T on Manpower hiring basis for 3 Years
after that she again started working at Micro Finance 
Secondly there is no Salary Slip or bank Statement 
But only a Cash Voucher but just for few months

L&T is ready to provide reference letter as she worked and reported to L&T managers.

above query i asked to Vetassess by email they suggest me to have advisory before assessment 

For Advisory I paid $130 AUD, uploaded all docs its been a week, no single response from them


Another query if the vetassess is accepting and giving positive assessment what are chances of invitation more from which state for HR - Advisory


189 visa is not accepting for this occupation ??

I want to apply for Western Australia as my friends are already there


----------



## karanauspr13

*Thanks Bro!*



shubham.maksi said:


> Good luck brother... I'm sure it's going to be positive


Thanks Bro!


----------



## tiger007

sanjuz said:


> HI
> 
> My Wife is also going to file HR advisor Visa (489/189)
> 
> She has done Bachelors in Business Administration
> Masters in Human Resources -
> but both are distance education
> 
> working experience from May 2009
> 
> but here is some problems
> 
> like she is employer of Micro Finance and her Company Depute her to L&T on Manpower hiring basis for 3 Years
> after that she again started working at Micro Finance
> Secondly there is no Salary Slip or bank Statement
> But only a Cash Voucher but just for few months
> 
> L&T is ready to provide reference letter as she worked and reported to L&T managers.
> 
> above query i asked to Vetassess by email they suggest me to have advisory before assessment
> 
> For Advisory I paid $130 AUD, uploaded all docs its been a week, no single response from them
> 
> 
> Another query if the vetassess is accepting and giving positive assessment what are chances of invitation more from which state for HR - Advisory
> 
> 
> 189 visa is not accepting for this occupation ??
> 
> I want to apply for Western Australia as my friends are already there


Hi,

VETASSESS Employment evidence (http://www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_australia/qa2_employment_evidence.cfm):

If you worked for an employer:
a) Evidence of tasks performed at the skill level of your nominated occupation
a Statement of Service from the Employer (Work Reference). Please see 
Appendix B, Statement of Service or Reference Letter from your employer for the required information for this document; or
a Statutory Declaration if you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service as described above. See Appendix C, Statutory Declaration for information about Statutory Declarations. This should be verifiable and supported by other evidence such as Appointment Letter, Official Position Description and evidence of paid employment. A Statutory Declaration on its own will not suffice as evidence of tasks performed.
An organisational chart if nominating a managerial occupation.

b) Evidence of paid employment – *at least one* of the following:
Payslips
Payment Summaries for Taxation
Taxation Records of Assessment which show the company name
Superannuation Records


HR Adviser is NOT on the National level subclass 189 SOL.

Only choice is State sponsorship subclass 190.

WA recently removed HR Adviser and put it under schedule 2 or Off list occupations, where job offer is required.

At present ONLY 2 Territories have HR adviser on their list - ACT(Australian Capital Territory - Canberra, near Sydney) and far flung NT (Northern Territory).

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14_sep.pdf

Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship


Hope it helps.


----------



## Yenigalla

shubham.maksi said:


> Good luck brother... I'm sure it's going to be positive


Shubham have you lodged your application yet? How's it going?


----------



## Yenigalla

Kindly update your timeline on the spreadsheet.This will guides us on an approx timeframe .
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


----------



## shubham.maksi

Yenigalla said:


> Shubham have you lodged your application yet? How's it going?


Yes buddy, did the online application on Monday and couriered the document yesterday... 

I heard that it's going to take at least 4 months as vet people are off for 2 weeks for Christmas... I'm hoping that by that time at least ACT would be sponsoring my occupation 

I guess i should expect the acknowledgement by the first week of december.

Sure i will update the sheet by tomorrow thank you so much for your help. appreciated.


----------



## Yenigalla

You should receive the acknowledgement in a weeks time.


----------



## jcmk

Just sharing: I thought I recall seeing on vetassess website that GSM processing time is 10-12 weeks. Noticed the FAQ page was updated 8 Nov 2013 so I went to take a look, it now says 8-10 weeks.

Not sure if this is indeed a recent change. Might be hope for early completion..?


----------



## Yenigalla

jcmk said:


> Just sharing: I thought I recall seeing on vetassess website that GSM processing time is 10-12 weeks. Noticed the FAQ page was updated 8 Nov 2013 so I went to take a look, it now says 8-10 weeks.
> 
> Not sure if this is indeed a recent change. Might be hope for early completion..?


Well, Grt if we receive the outcome sooner than the 12 week waiting period.Lets hope for the best.


----------



## ashish1e834

Yenigalla said:


> Ashish, can you elaborate the nature of issue? Do you have a consolidated graduation transcript? Your individual marklists will have the course subject details.
> If you have misplaced your graduation certificate you can apply and get a duplicate copy.


Hi Yeni

I do not know have a transcript & don't remember seeing it. I have the subjects listed on all 3 mark sheets that I have submitted. 

I did my graduation from Open School Of Learning & never collected my college degree in the first place. Getting a degree now is a cumbersome process.

What do you suggest?

Thanks in advance
Ashish


----------



## fourthird

VETASSESS time has been shortened to 8-10 weeks. according to their website.

I've got my results yesterday, after 10 weeks.


----------



## Yenigalla

I am on the 9 week timeline currently. I was hoping to receive the outcome and apply for ACT ss before the summer hols roll in.keeping my fingers crossed.
Fourthird- have you or ur employers been contacted by vetassess??


----------



## chris5550

I am on my 13th week, yet to receive the status:fingerscrossed:. Got a mail from them on 12/11 that my application is in progress and no additional documents are required.


----------



## aunswa

Hi to everyone,
I have one more dilemma. The public notary who has certified all my documents refused to certified it on the way that is written on the vetassess website. Furthermore, he refused to certify my photographs, he sad that this is stupidity and that he has already confirmed my identity when he certified my passport. 
What do you think people what should I do?
I could ask some pharmacist to certify it.  It is appropriate, according to the vetassess list of the persons that are allowed to certify documents.


----------



## Yenigalla

chris5550 said:


> I am on my 13th week, yet to receive the status:fingerscrossed:. Got a mail from them on 12/11 that my application is in progress and no additional documents are required.


Chris, did you mail them enquiring your status?or did they directly contact you.


----------



## arjun_singh

hello all
I have received call yesterday from vetassess & after the call they sent me mail to clarify my employment detail. how much time now they will take to give the result.

Any body with same status


----------



## laurinoz

arjun_singh said:


> hello all
> I have received call yesterday from vetassess & after the call they sent me mail to clarify my employment detail. how much time now they will take to give the result.
> 
> Any body with same status


Hi Arjun,

It still is a minimum of 12 weeks.
Can you please create your signature with your details, so we can help further?

Also, a reminder about the timeline spreadsheet, to all new applicants. I don't see any new entry from November, I am sure there are some!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1

Have a good day all eace:


----------



## Yenigalla

arjun_singh said:


> hello all
> I have received call yesterday from vetassess & after the call they sent me mail to clarify my employment detail. how much time now they will take to give the result.
> 
> Any body with same status


Pls update your signature . It is helpful to all the members who read your post.
Usually Vetassess makes verification calls as they are processing your application. On a usual basis outcome is issued about a week after the verification calls. This is my understanding from what I have gathered from other posts.


----------



## fourthird

laurinoz said:


> Hi Arjun,
> 
> It still is a minimum of 12 weeks.
> Can you please create your signature with your details, so we can help further?
> 
> Also, a reminder about the timeline spreadsheet, to all new applicants. I don't see any new entry from November, I am sure there are some!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1
> 
> Have a good day all eace:



It is not a minimum of 12 weeks anymore. The new processing time is 8-10 weeks.


----------



## fourthird

I've got my positive results faxed to me today. I have submitted my EOI with 70 points for 189 visa. Fingers crossed for the Monday (18 Nov) round of invitations.


----------



## chris5550

Yenigalla said:


> Chris, did you mail them enquiring your status?or did they directly contact you.


I did not contact them; they had sent the mail stating it is in progress. Any idea as to how long will it usually take post receipt of such email from VETASSESS?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yenigalla

chris5550 said:


> I did not contact them; they had sent the mail stating it is in progress. Any idea as to how long will it usually take post receipt of such email from VETASSESS?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Chris, expect the outcome within a couple of days, max of a week!
All the best!


----------



## Yenigalla

fourthird said:


> I've got my positive results faxed to me today. I have submitted my EOI with 70 points for 189 visa. Fingers crossed for the Monday (18 Nov) round of invitations.


Wow! That's grt news .Wonderful to hear that you have filed your EOI too.
Super...


----------



## Yenigalla

Karan- Have you recvd ur outcome?


----------



## karanauspr13

*nope...*



Yenigalla said:


> Karan- Have you recvd ur outcome?


Yenigalla, I am still waiting for my outcome letter thru regular mail/courier.
unfortunately no updates on outcome in their website.


----------



## jcmk

Hmm, this is what it says on VETASSESS FAQ page:

Find out how your application is progressing by viewing your status updates online. Status updates will include requests for missing documentation, receipt of requested documentation and the outcome of your assessment.

Once your assessment is completed, you will be notified by email. *You will be able to view the outcome (positive or negative) within 24 hours from the time of receipt of the email.*

But from reading this forum I noticed many have their status as completed but can't seem to see positive or negative... weird..


----------



## Yenigalla

karanauspr13 said:


> Yenigalla, I am still waiting for my outcome letter thru regular mail/courier.
> unfortunately no updates on outcome in their website.


Are you having your skills assessed by ACS and Vetassess??


----------



## laurinoz

fourthird said:


> It is not a minimum of 12 weeks anymore. The new processing time is 8-10 weeks.


I know it has changed on the website, but if you look at the spreadsheet, you will see that it has not yet come down to 8-10 weeks. And loads of people are still waiting more than 12 weeks.
It is better to take in consideration the real time


----------



## jcmk

laurinoz said:


> I know it has changed on the website, but if you look at the spreadsheet, you will see that it has not yet come down to 8-10 weeks. And loads of people are still waiting more than 12 weeks.
> It is better to take in consideration the real time


I see the spreadsheet too, it's disappointing  Those July guys really haven't gotten their outcome? I wonder if it was a case of forgetting to update?


----------



## aunswa

People...
Could you share your experience about certifying you photographs.
I have this situation, that the public notary who has certified all my documents refused to certified my photographs, telling that is stupidity and that he has already confirmed my identity when he certified my passport.


----------



## Yenigalla

jcmk said:


> I see the spreadsheet too, it's disappointing  Those July guys really haven't gotten their outcome? I wonder if it was a case of forgetting to update?


I agree, I think the spreadsheet hasn't been updated by a lot of members.


----------



## ashish1e834

ashish1e834 said:


> Hi Yeni
> 
> I do not know have a transcript & don't remember seeing it. I have the subjects listed on all 3 mark sheets that I have submitted.
> 
> I did my graduation from Open School Of Learning & never collected my college degree in the first place. Getting a degree now is a cumbersome process.
> 
> What do you suggest?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Ashish




Guys
Can anyone suggest anything about this. Next week I will be running in week 6 of Vet acknowledgement,

Thanks


----------



## Yenigalla

ashish1e834 said:


> Guys
> Can anyone suggest anything about this. Next week I will be running in week 6 of Vet acknowledgement,
> 
> Thanks


Was the "Bachelor of xxxx" awarded to you, or did you fail to collect it from the awarding university?
As far as my understanding goes, you have to atleast produce a Certificate of graduation,which will be assessed as equivalent to Australian bachelors degree(AQF).
Or do you have a course completion certificate? Any certificate which states that you have completed bachelors degree and the duration of the course should suffice.
I would still recommend to reapply fir a certificate if you do not have it.In case vet asks you to submit, you can always send it to them during the process.
I had to reapply for a change of name on my certificate and approached the awarding body. It took a week or so but it was not a hassle. So give it a shot.!


----------



## ashish1e834

Thanks Yeni.. i thought so too & will apply for it.


----------



## reeno

Hi aunswa
I had a similar issue as its uncommon to certify photos in my country. 
One possible solution is to get in touch with Australian consulate in your country and to ask them to certify the photos.
I found somewhere on vetassess website that if a photo you are submitting for the assessment is identical with your passport photo then you dont have to certify it. I emailed vetassess and they confirmed it, so I just got a new passport as my old one would had expired anyway soon.
Same question has been discussed on this forum before. I am not able to post links here, so search for a subject "certified passport photos"


----------



## sahil772

Hi All, 

I need advice from you as one of friend wants to apply for Financial Investment Advisers. He has done B.Com and MBA in marketing. He is working in bank for past 7 years in operations team but also advise customers on various financial products and cross sell to them.

Can you suggest as to if qualification or experience is relevant to the Financial investment advisers occupation.


Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

sahil772 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need advice from you as one of friend wants to apply for Financial Investment Advisers. He has done B.Com and MBA in marketing. He is working in bank for past 7 years in operations team but also advise customers on various financial products and cross sell to them.
> 
> Can you suggest as to if qualification or experience is relevant to the Financial investment advisers occupation.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Dear Sahil772,
Please see the link and try to match his task with this ANZSCO code.
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Try others occupations if not match.....
A-Z Occupations List

For his qualifications.... How many years for his B.Com degree and MBA degree?


----------



## sanjuz

*Reqd. Docs for Vetassess*

Hi all

Need a urgent suggestion from Expat Gurus

I have just made the payment for Skill & Employment assessment to Vetassess for Human Resources Adviser (223111)

My Education Details and available Certificates are
SSC - CBSE (Mark sheet, Provisional Certi)
HSE - National Open School (Mark sheet, Provisional Certi)
BBA - Anamalai (Distance Education) (Degree, Mark sheet, Provisional Certi)
MBA - Madurai Kamaraj (Distance Education) (Degree, Mark sheet, Provisional Certi)

For MBA my major subject was HR but in transcript & Degree Certificate its only showing as the Candidate has done Masters in Business Administration on dated XX/2009

Now talking with my friend he advised me to have HR syllabus on statutory Declaration 

Before sending the docs i want to ask what other document required which will easy to get positive assessment for HR ??


Secondly
For Employment

I am working with a Small Finance Ltd Company from May 2009 
after one month (June 2009) they depute me to Client L&T on Man Power hiring basis (L&T) for 3 Years where i was reporting to L&T managers my full time work was for L&T only, after project Completion i again started to work for my Finance Company

So the Reference letter has to be from My Finance Company or L&T, 
both are ready to provide me the Letter on letter head,
L&T manager is ready to give me reference letter stating that i was on contractual period and on man power hiring basis
so Contractual work can be obtained on L&T letter head ?

And for my Finance company they ready to give me Reference letter but the Branch Manager is My uncle (Husband's Uncle) with same surname as i have,
Is this will put me for more Investigation ?

Is the Vetassess ask L&T Manager question like she was working for Finance Ltd why L&T is providing the reference ?

My salary was on cash as it was low in Tax range below 10k, but i have receipt of Cash voucher is this a valid as a Income proof like salary slip
till now no Tax (Form 16) and no PF account.

My Finance company just opened a Salary account from this month. From Dec 2013 i will start receiving my Salary on Axis Bank.

Now please tell me what documents should i submit for Employment.

Till now i have gathered followed documents
1. Education certificate & Transcript
(SSC, HSC, BBA & MBA)

Will Prepared a Statutory Declaration for HR Syllabus 

*what else should i submit ?*

Employment 
2. From Finance Ltd Company
Joining Letter, Promotion Letter, Salary cash Vouchers, 

Docs which i can get are
Reference letter from L&T & My Finance Company
Can prepared a statutory declaration that why my salary was not credited to Bank account (If suggested)

*Please reply me what else document should i submit for fast process and Positive assessment. *

Any reply will be really help for me

Thanks

Roshni (sanjuz)


----------



## sanjuz

*Docs for Vetassess*

Hi all

Need a urgent suggestion from Expat Gurus

I have just made the payment for Skill & Employment assessment to Vetassess for Human Resources Adviser (223111)

My Education Details and available Certificates are
SSC - CBSE (Mark sheet, Provisional Certi)
HSE - National Open School (Mark sheet, Provisional Certi)
BBA - Anamalai (Distance Education) (Degree, Mark sheet, Provisional Certi)
MBA - Madurai Kamaraj (Distance Education) (Degree, Mark sheet, Provisional Certi)

For MBA my major subject was HR but in transcript & Degree Certificate its only showing as the Candidate has done Masters in Business Administration on dated XX/2009

Now talking with my friend he advised me to have HR syllabus on statutory Declaration 

Before sending the docs i want to ask what other document required which will easy to get positive assessment for HR ??


Secondly
For Employment

I am working with a Small Finance Ltd Company from May 2009 
after one month (June 2009) they depute me to Client L&T on Man Power hiring basis (L&T) for 3 Years where i was reporting to L&T managers my full time work was for L&T only, after project Completion i again started to work for my Finance Company

So the Reference letter has to be from My Finance Company or L&T, 
both are ready to provide me the Letter on letter head,
L&T manager is ready to give me reference letter stating that i was on contractual period and on man power hiring basis
so Contractual work can be obtained on L&T letter head ?

And for my Finance company they ready to give me Reference letter but the Branch Manager is My uncle (Husband's Uncle) with same surname as i have,
Is this will put me for more Investigation ?

Is the Vetassess ask L&T Manager question like she was working for Finance Ltd why L&T is providing the reference ?

My salary was on cash as it was low in Tax range below 10k, but i have receipt of Cash voucher is this a valid as a Income proof like salary slip
till now no Tax (Form 16) and no PF account.

My Finance company just opened a Salary account from this month. From Dec 2013 i will start receiving my Salary on Axis Bank.

Now please tell me what documents should i submit for Employment.

Till now i have gathered followed documents
1. Education certificate & Transcript
(SSC, HSC, BBA & MBA)

Will Prepared a Statutory Declaration for HR Syllabus 

what else should i submit ?

Employment 
2. From Finance Ltd Company
Joining Letter, Promotion Letter, Salary cash Vouchers, 

Docs which i can get are
Reference letter from L&T & My Finance Company
Can prepared a statutory declaration that why my salary was not credited to Bank account (If suggested)

Please reply me what else document should i submit for fast process and Positive assessment. 

Any reply will be really help for me

Thanks

Roshni (sanjuz)


----------



## sahil772

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Sahil772,
> Please see the link and try to match his task with this ANZSCO code.
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
> 
> Try others occupations if not match.....
> A-Z Occupations List
> 
> For his qualifications.... How many years for his B.Com degree and MBA degree?


Thanks Mithu

I have matched his role with ANZSCO but investment advisory will be part of his role but its not all he does. He does day to day banking transaction as well. 

Another thing about qualification is that do you think bachelor of commerce is relevant to financial investment advisory. MBA in marketing is I am sure not relevant to FIA. total 16 yrs of education is there. 



Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku

sahil772 said:


> Thanks Mithu
> 
> I have matched his role with ANZSCO but investment advisory will be part of his role but its not all he does. He does day to day banking transaction as well.
> 
> Another thing about qualification is that do you think bachelor of commerce is relevant to financial investment advisory. MBA in marketing is I am sure not relevant to FIA. total 16 yrs of education is there.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Part of his task will suffice I think.
I am concern about his years of bachelor degree.
After all I think, he needs VETASSESS advisory service which require 130 AUD and he would get back 50 AUD when he would apply for full skill assessment.


----------



## karanauspr13

*anyone got VETASSESS Point Test Advice results recently?*

Have anyone got Point Test Advice results recently? As per VETASSESS, they have mailed the outcome on Nov-14, but I am yet to receive the letter. I don't see any status update in their website. Is it normal for VETASSESS Point Test Advice? Please advice.


----------



## Yenigalla

karanauspr13 said:


> Have anyone got Point Test Advice results recently? As per VETASSESS, they have mailed the outcome on Nov-14, but I am yet to receive the letter. I don't see any status update in their website. Is it normal for VETASSESS Point Test Advice? Please advice.


Points test advice usually takes a week to 10 days. Your signature states that you have applied for Vetassess on Aug 27., Are you awaiting your Vetassess results or PTA?


----------



## karanauspr13

*this is the status*



Yenigalla said:


> Points test advice usually takes a week to 10 days. Your signature states that you have applied for Vetassess on Aug 27., Are you awaiting your Vetassess results or PTA?


Yenigalla,

Attached the status from VETASSESS website. please check and advice.


----------



## sanjuz

So many views but not a single reply 

Please reply me 
I am about to submit my application 

I need help please advise me


----------



## sahil772

mithu93ku said:


> Part of his task will suffice I think.
> I am concern about his years of bachelor degree.
> After all I think, he needs VETASSESS advisory service which require 130 AUD and he would get back 50 AUD when he would apply for full skill assessment.


Thanks a ton Mithu...

Really appreciate your support....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,

I am new to this thread...I am planning to apply for skills assessment through vetassess and require some assistance. Can any one send me the sample SD. And also please let me know whether I can claim partner skills as my wife is main applicant and her occupation is in CSOL list and my occupation is in SOL list and CSOL list.so if both nominated occupation are on CSOL can i claim the partner skills. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Desi Munda

Hi Everyone,

I have a question. I have done my ACCA (Affiliate) and have 1 year of internal audit experience.

Please confirm that whether ACCA is recognized as Australian Bachelor degree according to VETASSESS. I think experience of 1 year is sufficient but no idea about acca. I have also cleared 2 papers of CIA. Is complete CIA is considered as Australian Bachelor.

Thanks


----------



## Yenigalla

karanauspr13 said:


> Yenigalla,
> 
> Attached the status from VETASSESS website. please check and advice.


I don't understand. How is point test advice taking 12 weeks? Did you seek advice after submitting all your documents. I guess you have to take other members advice on this.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Yenigalla said:


> I don't understand. How is point test advice taking 12 weeks? Did you seek advice after submitting all your documents. I guess you have to take other members advice on this.


For my point test, ghey take around 25 days but i send them urgency form along with visa payment receipt issued to me by diac.
Hit thanx button


----------



## ashish1e834

hey mike,
i can send you the SD format. PM me ur mailing details.

thanks
Ashish


----------



## laurinoz

jcmk said:


> I see the spreadsheet too, it's disappointing  Those July guys really haven't gotten their outcome? I wonder if it was a case of forgetting to update?


I also believe some might have either forgotten (although, I wonder how you can forget that lol), or have received a negative outcome and do not wish to mention it.

The purpose of this spreadsheet is to have an *accurate* timeline, and I propose to remove those who have not updated their data by this coming Sunday. 

Below are the late members:
*SunnytoAustralia
Karan
Samuel
Ab
Max
Yogeshd
manjeetsingh.04
Asher*

If your name appears on the above list, can you please let me know if you are still waiting for your outcome?
Thanks guys


----------



## laurinoz

karanauspr13 said:


> Have anyone got Point Test Advice results recently? As per VETASSESS, they have mailed the outcome on Nov-14, but I am yet to receive the letter. I don't see any status update in their website. Is it normal for VETASSESS Point Test Advice? Please advice.


Hi Karanauspr13,

Why don't you ask Vetassess to fax you the outcome? We've all done it, surely you can too.
The phone number is 0061 3 9655 4801.

Although I don't know why your online status does not change, mine did, same as others. I believe you are special to them!


----------



## jcmk

laurinoz said:


> I also believe some might have either forgotten (although, I wonder how you can forget that lol), or have received a negative outcome and do not wish to mention it.
> 
> The purpose of this spreadsheet is to have an *accurate* timeline, and I propose to remove those who have not updated their data by this coming Sunday.
> 
> Below are the late members:
> *SunnytoAustralia
> Karan
> Samuel
> Ab
> Max
> Yogeshd
> manjeetsingh.04
> Asher*
> 
> If your name appears on the above list, can you please let me know if you are still waiting for your outcome?
> Thanks guys


I'm still waiting, 8 weeks and counting...


----------



## Yenigalla

jcmk said:


> I'm still waiting, 8 weeks and counting...


10th week and waiting ! Really anxious now.. 
I am glad I ahve company in the waiting club.


----------



## ben roberto

Yenigalla said:


> 10th week and waiting ! Really anxious now.. I am glad I ahve company in the waiting club.


s... u have plenty of them... 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bliss

sylvia_australia said:


> For my point test, ghey take around 25 days but i send them urgency form along with visa payment receipt issued to me by diac.
> Hit thanx button



What reason you gave in urgency form?


----------



## Yenigalla

ben roberto said:


> s... u have plenty of them...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


GOod to know .I see Ben(10weeks) and jcmk(8weeks) are awaiting vetassess outcome
Any other forum members within similar timelines? Pls update.


----------



## arrie79

Hi Amit

My wife has applied for Vetassess approval under the same code 141111 Cafe & Restaurant Manager in Mid September, so still waiting for the results.


----------



## ben roberto

Yenigalla said:


> GOod to know .I see Ben(10weeks) and jcmk(8weeks) are awaiting vetassess outcome Any other forum members within similar timelines? Pls update.


Yenigalla, 

My occupation ceiling stands at 150+ against 900 currently. If I get positive results for edu nd exp I will be submitting EOI with 60 points. Is there a way they restrict the number of invitations job-wise for each month? Cud u give details.. Anyone else know the methodology adopted?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jcmk

Yenigalla said:


> 10th week and waiting ! Really anxious now..
> I am glad I ahve company in the waiting club.


i'm about 2 weeks after u, pls update when yours is completed!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jcmk

ben roberto said:


> Yenigalla,
> 
> My occupation ceiling stands at 150+ against 900 currently. If I get positive results for edu nd exp I will be submitting EOI with 60 points. Is there a way they restrict the number of invitations job-wise for each month? Cud u give details.. Anyone else know the methodology adopted?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


it looks like as long as your occupation isn't in the restricted list then it's the standard first come first serve basis. seems to me only after it hits 50% of the total limit it'll go restricted. so 150+ against 900, there's still ample room. having said that, you are applying at 60 points so you'd have to wait with others in the 60-pts queue so it might not be an immediate invitation. but my guess is you should be fine, it's been almost half a year and it's still only 150+, indicating there arent that many in your occupation code.


----------



## ben roberto

jcmk said:


> it looks like as long as your occupation isn't in the restricted list then it's the standard first come first serve basis. seems to me only after it hits 50% of the total limit it'll go restricted. so 150+ against 900, there's still ample room. having said that, you are applying at 60 points so you'd have to wait with others in the 60-pts queue so it might not be an immediate invitation. but my guess is you should be fine, it's been almost half a year and it's still only 150+, indicating there arent that many in your occupation code.


Thanks jcmk. In skillselect for nov 4 invites, points score is 60 and visa date effect is 1/11/2013 10.49 pm. Does this mean that all 60 pointers upto this time r invited except the restricted 6 occupations?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sandysworld

I am on my 11th week...waiting for the results...nothing happened so far...still shows IP.


----------



## Yenigalla

sandysworld said:


> I am on my 11th week...waiting for the results...nothing happened so far...still shows IP.


I was hoping my assessment would be completed based on the updation on vetassess website(8-10 weeks )Guess its taking 12 weeks afterall.
Sandysworld - have ur previous employers been contacted?


----------



## jcmk

ben roberto said:


> Thanks jcmk. In skillselect for nov 4 invites, points score is 60 and visa date effect is 1/11/2013 10.49 pm. Does this mean that all 60 pointers upto this time r invited except the restricted 6 occupations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


yes that would be my understanding. I love how skillselect is so transparent with their process. If only vetassess had something like this too, then we wouldn't be so troubled by the spreadsheet!


----------



## jcmk

Yenigalla said:


> I was hoping my assessment would be completed based on the updation on vetassess website(8-10 weeks )Guess its taking 12 weeks afterall.
> Sandysworld - have ur previous employers been contacted?


would they tell your employer where they are calling from and why they are checking? i haven't told my employer my plans...


----------



## ben roberto

jcmk said:


> yes that would be my understanding. I love how skillselect is so transparent with their process. If only vetassess had something like this too, then we wouldn't be so troubled by the spreadsheet!


 true... we cud have got the fact behind the "In Progress'' status.... 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Yenigalla

arrie79 said:


> Hi Amit
> 
> My wife has applied for Vetassess approval under the same code 141111 Cafe & Restaurant Manager in Mid September, so still waiting for the results.


Arrie, I think Amit has moved to other threads on this forum. Are you in ur 8th week awaiting vetassess outcome?


----------



## jpadda001

going to apply for assessment from Vetassess for Library technician may be applying 25 nov 

any ideas??


----------



## Yenigalla

jpadda001 said:


> going to apply for assessment from Vetassess for Library technician may be applying 25 nov
> 
> any ideas??


Study in detail the entire process and analyse the required criteria.Look for job oppurtunities and make sure you are comfortable with life in OZ.
Read all the relevant threads in this forum and post your queries here. Members will help you along the way.
Best of luck.


----------



## sandysworld

Yenigalla said:


> I was hoping my assessment would be completed based on the updation on vetassess website(8-10 weeks )Guess its taking 12 weeks afterall. Sandysworld - have ur previous employers been contacted?


No not yet....


----------



## Yenigalla

jcmk said:


> would they tell your employer where they are calling from and why they are checking? i haven't told my employer my plans...


Yes., you can keep ur employer informed, stating that he might receive a call from vet assess- AU. They will check your roles and responsibilities with ur employer.


----------



## jcmk

Yenigalla said:


> Yes., you can keep ur employer informed, stating that he might receive a call from vet assess- AU. They will check your roles and responsibilities with ur employer.


Problem is, I don't want them to know yet, if possible. It will complicate the current work settings.


----------



## ashish1e834

hey jcmk

if u can give VET a stat dec that approaching the employer directly may be a threat to you job they should not do so. I haven't experienced it yet but, i have given a stat dec myself. i was advised about this by my immi agent.

hope that helps

Ashish


----------



## Nandkumar

*Time*

Just read in previous treads about 8 -10 weeks. I have applied on 11th Oct and was acknowledged on 15th Oct . Hope to get reply before Christmas holidays.

Have people who applied in August received their assessment?


----------



## Yenigalla

Time frame of 8-10 weeks was posted based on the updation on vetassess website. So far 4 members are awaiting the result, 
sandysworld-week11
Ben-week10
Yenigalla-week10
jcmk-week8
Not sure at this juncture when the outcome id expected.


----------



## Nandkumar

Based on the google spreadsheet, the average was around 13 weeks for Vetassess. Hope you guys break the trend and receive positive outcomes in this week. All the best for your result


----------



## msiqueira9

Can you guys tell me how long vetassess is taking to process the point test advice?


----------



## DeeUK

First post, but I'm sure along with many people I have been anxiously accessing the site for a while now wondering how the vetassess process is taking so long!!

Just to let people know my situation, I phoned the vetassess office on tuesday as my application is now past the 12 week mark. I was informed that apparently there is a backlog of applications in progress, but it shouldn't be much longer... I hit 13 weeks tomorrow so we will see!!


----------



## Yenigalla

DeeUK said:


> First post, but I'm sure along with many people I have been anxiously accessing the site for a while now wondering how the vetassess process is taking so long!!
> 
> Just to let people know my situation, I phoned the vetassess office on tuesday as my application is now past the 12 week mark. I was informed that apparently there is a backlog of applications in progress, but it shouldn't be much longer... I hit 13 weeks tomorrow so we will see!!


Take for the heads up DeeUK. We have to wait for the traditional 12 week period I suppose. We are all so clueless as far as vet assess is concerned. Phew!!


----------



## karanauspr13

*got my letter today!*



Yenigalla said:


> Take for the heads up DeeUK. We have to wait for the traditional 12 week period I suppose. We are all so clueless as far as vet assess is concerned. Phew!!


Yenigalla, 
I have got the point test advice letter from VETASSESS today. My Education is assessed and the letter says its equivalent to Australian Bachelor Degree. I think I can claim 15 points. Waiting for ACS to provide assessment on Work Experience.:fingerscrossed: guys, wish me luck and pray for me


----------



## karanauspr13

*13 weeks!*



msiqueira9 said:


> Can you guys tell me how long vetassess is taking to process the point test advice?


For me they took 13 weeks, applied on Aug 27th 2013 and received point test advice on 20th Nov 2013.


----------



## New_user01

karanauspr13 said:


> For me they took 13 weeks, applied on Aug 27th 2013 and received point test advice on 20th Nov 2013.


Hello Karan,

Which stream you were in?
I mean B.com or something?
How much you paid for the points advice?


----------



## Yenigalla

karanauspr13 said:


> Yenigalla,
> I have got the point test advice letter from VETASSESS today. My Education is assessed and the letter says its equivalent to Australian Bachelor Degree. I think I can claim 15 points. Waiting for ACS to provide assessment on Work Experience.:fingerscrossed: guys, wish me luck and pray for me


Congratulations Karan.. Am sure u will breeze thru ACS too. All the very best.
Are you applying for 189?


----------



## karanauspr13

*Thanks Yenigalla!*



Yenigalla said:


> Congratulations Karan.. Am sure u will breeze thru ACS too. All the very best.
> Are you applying for 189?


As soon as I get my ACS results, I am planning to apply EOI for 189. That really depends on how the ACS assessment going to be. If ACS approves all my 9+ years or atleast 8 yrs of my experience, then I can go for EOI. Otherwise, I will be running out of points and need to get 7 in IELTS. My application would be delayed for another few months. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## karanauspr13

*my education and fees...*



New_user01 said:


> Hello Karan,
> 
> Which stream you were in?
> I mean B.com or something?
> How much you paid for the points advice?


hey, my education was B.E Mechanical Engineering and I have paid $250 for PTA from VETASSESS.


----------



## ben roberto

karanauspr13 said:


> Yenigalla, I have got the point test advice letter from VETASSESS today. My Education is assessed and the letter says its equivalent to Australian Bachelor Degree. I think I can claim 15 points. Waiting for ACS to provide assessment on Work Experience.:fingerscrossed: guys, wish me luck and pray for me


Hey congrats dude... 
I'm sure u will get the positive acs results as well....


----------



## MegR

Hi Guys,

I know it has been a very long time that I have been active here. However, just wanted to let you all know that my vetassess skill assessment outcome says as positive as of yesterday when I checked online (Vetassess website).

I am eagerly waiting for the letter. Vetasses received my documents in June 2013.

Best wishes to all others on this forum here


----------



## Yenigalla

MegR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know it has been a very long time that I have been active here. However, just wanted to let you all know that my vetassess skill assessment outcome says as positive as of yesterday when I checked online (Vetassess website).
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for the letter. Vetasses received my documents in June 2013.
> 
> Best wishes to all others on this forum here


Conngrats.
However , do you have any idea the reason for the delay,? Were you contacted earlier ?


----------



## MegR

Yenigalla said:


> Conngrats.
> However , do you have any idea the reason for the delay,? Were you contacted earlier ?


Hi Yenigalla,

Apparently, there is a huge back log of applications to be processed hence my assessment result got delayed.

However, I would like to inform everybody of the below wrt to Vetassess. this may or may not be helpful to all:

1. Every case is handled differently and also depends on the case officer assigned to you.
2. Yes, my case officer did call the landline number's available on my company websites and spoke to the HR and verified if the reference I gave worked in that particular organisation. Post this, he asked the HR / receptionist etc to connect him to the concerned person and then my details were verified.

Kindly also note the below points:

1. If you are applying for assessment of GSM kindly refer to the below link for details:
Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

2. The above link clearly gives you an idea if you would get a positive or negative outcome.

3. Kindly ensure that the roles and responsibilities are mentioned or written in a manner very close to the occupation you have nominated as this is the most important criteria to get a positive outcome for work experience.

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## jcmk

i wonder, if there's a huge backlog to be processed, why oh why did they change from 10-12 weeks to 8-10 weeks? gave us false hope


----------



## MegR

jcmk said:


> i wonder, if there's a huge backlog to be processed, why oh why did they change from 10-12 weeks to 8-10 weeks? gave us false hope


I totally agree with you..However, it depends on the case officer allotted to you.

May be your case officer has no back logs and hence may assess your case withing 8-10 weeks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashish1e834

Hi All

I know its been answered before but, want to ask once again - should the VET outcome be expected 12 weeks from the date of lodging the application or, 12 weeks from the date of acknowledgement.

Thanks


----------



## MegR

ashish1e834 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I know its been answered before but, want to ask once again - should the VET outcome be expected 12 weeks from the date of lodging the application or, 12 weeks from the date of acknowledgement.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Ashish,

It is 12 weeks from the date of acknowledgement that vetassess has received your supporting documents.

Also, kindly note that the time frame mentioned by Vetassess is only an expected time duration. The process of verification may take longer than 12 weeks if they are unable to contact the references / company details you have provided. This (reference check)again depends on the case officer assigned to you and the authenticity of info/documents provided by you.

Hope this is helpful.

PS: My personal advise out of personal experience would be: pls forget that you have applied for assessment for the next 12-16 weeks and give Vetassess a call during your 13th week if you do not hear from them


----------



## Yenigalla

jcmk said:


> i wonder, if there's a huge backlog to be processed, why oh why did they change from 10-12 weeks to 8-10 weeks? gave us false hope


We are all groping in the dark. I hope Vetassess gives more clarity on the modus operandi and relieve us of our agony.Lets hope they buck up and complete the backlog of pending cases thereby giving relief to various senior applicants.


----------



## ashish1e834

MegR said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> It is 12 weeks from the date of acknowledgement that vetassess has received your supporting documents.
> 
> Also, kindly note that the time frame mentioned by Vetassess is only an expected time duration. The process of verification may take longer than 12 weeks if they are unable to contact the references / company details you have provided. This (reference check)again depends on the case officer assigned to you and the authenticity of info/documents provided by you.
> 
> Hope this is helpful.
> 
> PS: My personal advise out of personal experience would be: pls forget that you have applied for assessment for the next 12-16 weeks and give Vetassess a call during your 13th week if you do not hear from them



Thanks Meg. I know & fully understand what you mean but, for some reason I keep checking their website hoping to see a miracle 

Next week I will be in my 7th week & keep the group posted.

All the best!!


----------



## kulwantgill

What is use of positive outcome if your occupation is in special condition apply :-( :-( :-(


----------



## harsheys

kulwantgill said:


> What is use of positive outcome if your occupation is in special condition apply :-( :-( :-(


Kulwant, I can understand exactly what you mean. Marketing specialist code too isn't yet anywhere. Phew!


----------



## kulwantgill

harsheys said:


> Kulwant, I can understand exactly what you mean. Marketing specialist code too isn't yet anywhere. Phew!


When can u expect marketing specialist again in list??? Any idea :-( :-(


----------



## sandysworld

MegR said:


> Hi Guys, I know it has been a very long time that I have been active here. However, just wanted to let you all know that my vetassess skill assessment outcome says as positive as of yesterday when I checked online (Vetassess website). I am eagerly waiting for the letter. Vetasses received my documents in June 2013. Best wishes to all others on this forum here


Great !! Congrats...


----------



## Manish.

I sent my documents to VETASSESS which they received on 15/10/2013. Since then the status says Docs received and they may contact if further docs are still required.

I mean till now (after more than 5 weeks) they have not even confirmed that no further documents required.

What to do and how long to further wait

Regards


----------



## Yenigalla

Manish. said:


> I sent my documents to VETASSESS which they received on 15/10/2013. Since then the status says Docs received and they may contact if further docs are still required.
> 
> I mean till now (after more than 5 weeks) they have not even confirmed that no further documents required.
> 
> What to do and how long to further wait
> 
> Regards


GO on with your life. Forget the fact that you applied to vetassess. They will mail you if any further information is required. Keep popping up in expatforum and share views and gather information. Wake up after 10-12 weeks, by then you are at tenterhooks unable to bear the anxiety to recieve the outcome. LOL.
That's my personal experience Manish...
All the best!


----------



## gchabs

Hi Guys,


I want to apply under subclass 190 SA SS for ANZSCO 225212 ICT Business Development Manager.(can do that only after july2014 once the ceiling resets)

I have exactly 2 years and one month of experience working as IT BDM from my current job. 

As I understand it VETASSESS would need atleast 1 year experience to give me a positive assessment and since I have 3 years BBA degree and an MSc in IT Management degree done in 1 year from the UK, I hope I'll get a +ve outcome from them.

Also then to be eligible to apply for South Australia State Sponsorship, I'd need to show atleast one year of work experience.

Now I want to understand is it safe to apply under this ANZSCO code with just 2 years of overall experience!?


----------



## gchabs

gchabs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to apply under subclass 190 SA SS for ANZSCO 225212 ICT Business Development Manager.(can do that only after july2014 once the ceiling resets)
> 
> I have exactly 2 years and one month of experience working as IT BDM from my current job.
> 
> As I understand it VETASSESS would need atleast 1 year experience to give me a positive assessment and since I have 3 years BBA degree and an MSc in IT Management degree done in 1 year from the UK, I hope I'll get a +ve outcome from them.
> 
> Also then to be eligible to apply for South Australia State Sponsorship, I'd need to show atleast one year of work experience.
> 
> Now I want to understand is it safe to apply under this ANZSCO code with just 2 years of overall experience!?


Any senior expats!? Please advise...


----------



## jpadda001

Applying tomorrow for assessment for my qualification and experience from VETASSESS.

very busy now


----------



## Yenigalla

gchabs said:


> Any senior expats!? Please advise...


Your occupation code falls under Group B-.Since your field of study is relevant to your occupation, 1yr of experience in the related field is sufficient to get a +ve outcome.
You definitely fulfil the min requirements .,so nothing to worry i suppose.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yenigalla

@ Sandysworld- Are you planning to call Vetassess and check your application status?Since you are ahead of all of us here? you have definitely crossed the 11th week.(considering their timeframe of 8-10 weeks)


----------



## laurinoz

jpadda001 said:


> Applying tomorrow for assessment for my qualification and experience from VETASSESS.
> 
> very busy now


Your most important day is tomorrow!
I bet you can feel the excitement building up. It'll be even more intense when you'll start filling the application form.
Make sure you have all your docs, that they are well organised and separated by paper clips (not into folders).

Good luck for tomorrow buddy


----------



## laurinoz

Dear all,

Following my request earlier this week, I am removing the below applicants from the timeline spreadsheet:

*SunnytoAustralia
Karan
Samuel
Ab
Max
Yogeshd
manjeetsingh.04
Asher*

Should you wish to be back on it, no prob, but please make sure you do fill in all the necessary columns.

Have a good Sunday everyone


----------



## krishna777

Hi All,
I am new to this thread and planning to start the skill assessment with vetassess.I want my spouse to be the main applicant and me as the dependent. She has done her BTECH in BIOTECHNOLOGY and has 3.6 years of experience as BioStatistician. Her main roles and responsibilities are similar to the one listed for Statistician (224113).
So what are the chances for skill assessment with vetassess ? As Statistician is there in Group A and requires highly relevant qualification may be like Bachelor in Statistics or Masters in Statistics. But in her Btech(BIOTECHNOLOGY) she has some subjects like mathematics, Probability and statistics, BioInformatics (under which biostatistics comes) hardly three subjects related to statistics and the rest of the subjects are related to lifesciences. So can i expect positive assessment? Experts please advice.


----------



## sandysworld

Yenigalla said:


> @ Sandysworld- Are you planning to call Vetassess and check your application status?Since you are ahead of all of us here? you have definitely crossed the 11th week.(considering their timeframe of 8-10 weeks)


I want to wait for few more days...and then I will call...


----------



## chris5550

Yenigalla said:


> Time frame of 8-10 weeks was posted based on the updation on vetassess website. So far 4 members are awaiting the result,
> sandysworld-week11
> Ben-week10
> Yenigalla-week10
> jcmk-week8
> Not sure at this juncture when the outcome id expected.


I'm awaiting the results too:fingerscrossed:after competing the 14 Weeks timeline!


----------



## harsheys

kulwantgill said:


> When can u expect marketing specialist again in list??? Any idea :-( :-(


Hello kulwant, 
I'm in the same boat and feeling extremely tricked :-D  all we can do is wait and I don't like the sound of it. But then that's the risk involved when v choose codes that are not in high availability. If you get a valid job offer in act, you can apply for verification. And I think v can discuss this more on The mark. Spec forum. 

Friends.. If any of you hear updates about 2251 group, please keep us informed.. We'll be extremely grateful to you guys!


----------



## Yenigalla

chris5550 said:


> I'm awaiting the results too:fingerscrossed:after competing the 14 Weeks timeline!


Chris, why don't you call them and get the status. It will give us all an insight to the current processing time and pending cases.


----------



## Asher.

laurinoz said:


> I also believe some might have either forgotten (although, I wonder how you can forget that lol), or have received a negative outcome and do not wish to mention it.
> 
> The purpose of this spreadsheet is to have an *accurate* timeline, and I propose to remove those who have not updated their data by this coming Sunday.
> 
> Below are the late members:
> *SunnytoAustralia
> Karan
> Samuel
> Ab
> Max
> Yogeshd
> manjeetsingh.04
> Asher*
> 
> If your name appears on the above list, can you please let me know if you are still waiting for your outcome?
> Thanks guys


Still waiting for the outcome - though it looks like my name was removed from the sheet.


----------



## Yenigalla

Asher-how many weeks up?


----------



## Asher.

Its been about 15-16 weeks now... have been following up with VetAssess regularly, they're saying it will probably be by the end of November.


----------



## Yenigalla

Asher. said:


> Its been about 15-16 weeks now... have been following up with VetAssess regularly, they're saying it will probably be by the end of November.


Wow! Were any of your previous employers contacted? End of Nov- so any time now you should be expecting the outcome.
Well. Its pretty obvious that Vetassess has a huge backlog of pending applications piled up.Lot of forum members awaiting their results who have crossed the 12 week mark.
And here I am getting greedy in my 11th week. Highly frustrated here!


----------



## Asher.

Yenigalla said:


> Wow! Were any of your previous employers contacted? End of Nov- so any time now you should be expecting the outcome.
> Well. Its pretty obvious that Vetassess has a huge backlog of pending applications piled up.Lot of forum members awaiting their results who have crossed the 12 week mark.
> And here I am getting greedy in my 11th week. Highly frustrated here!


None of the employers have been contacted yet to my knowledge. Definitely a frustrating wait


----------



## Santhosh.15

Asher. said:


> Its been about 15-16 weeks now... have been following up with VetAssess regularly, they're saying it will probably be by the end of November.


Hi Asher,

As other members mentioned, there is a huge backlog at VETASSESS...i had gone thru same anxious mornings everyday.

I got it at 14th week....none of my emoloyers were contacted. Since u r already in 15th week, i am sure u will get anytime and result will b Positive...

I know the pain of Waiting....be Confident...Good luck to all of you.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## inquisitiveme

Hi Expats,

Has anyone received SS Approved for the Occupation : Organisation & Method Analyst ?


----------



## ut0410

inquisitiveme said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Has anyone received SS Approved for the Occupation : Organisation & Method Analyst ?


Not yet ... We are waiting anxiously! ! Hopefully we shud get it before Christmas as per my conversation with them today


----------



## ben roberto

battulas78 said:


> Hi Asher, As other members mentioned, there is a huge backlog at VETASSESS...i had gone thru same anxious mornings everyday. I got it at 14th week....none of my emoloyers were contacted. Since u r already in 15th week, i am sure u will get anytime and result will b Positive... I know the pain of Waiting....be Confident...Good luck to all of you. Cheers Santhosh



as evident, unless there is an urgency form, they take the file on the expiry of 12 weeks. Then based on the complexity it gets processed. I feel..


----------



## mithu93ku

ben roberto said:


> as evident, unless there is an urgency form, they take the file on the expiry of 12 weeks. Then based on the complexity it gets processed. I feel..


Dear *ben roberto*,
You are to some extant correct.


----------



## anesha

krishna777 said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this thread and planning to start the skill assessment with vetassess.I want my spouse to be the main applicant and me as the dependent. She has done her BTECH in BIOTECHNOLOGY and has 3.6 years of experience as BioStatistician. Her main roles and responsibilities are similar to the one listed for Statistician (224113).
> So what are the chances for skill assessment with vetassess ? As Statistician is there in Group A and requires highly relevant qualification may be like Bachelor in Statistics or Masters in Statistics. But in her Btech(BIOTECHNOLOGY) she has some subjects like mathematics, Probability and statistics, BioInformatics (under which biostatistics comes) hardly three subjects related to statistics and the rest of the subjects are related to lifesciences. So can i expect positive assessment? Experts please advice.


Apply to the VETASSASS advisory service for their opinion. That will give you some idea.


----------



## krishna777

anesha said:


> Apply to the VETASSASS advisory service for their opinion. That will give you some idea.



Hi Anesha thank you for your reply but unfortunately the VETASSESS Advisory Service has been temporarily suspended as VETASSESS needs to focus on clearing skills assessment applications received. The service will resume next year.


----------



## krishna777

Hi All,

can any one please suggest whether biotechnology is highly relevant for statistician occupation?


----------



## ashish1e834

hi

today a new change happened on my VET page. a new tab "Documents upload" has appeared, the status is still "in progress" however, there is a line at the bottom of the page that states no documents have been uploaded. My understanding is that the docs will be uploaded by VET & not by me. I've already sent them the required docs.

Would anyone have an idea.

Thanks


----------



## chris5550

Yenigalla said:


> Chris, why don't you call them and get the status. It will give us all an insight to the current processing time and pending cases.


My agent had contacted them today and was told that my assessment has been completed, however, they would complete the verification by this week or latest by next week. The final moments have arrived! Hoping for the best.


----------



## Yenigalla

chris5550 said:


> My agent had contacted them today and was told that my assessment has been completed, however, they would complete the verification by this week or latest by next week. The final moments have arrived! Hoping for the best.


Grt Chris.. Good news..Happy for you.


----------



## kulwantgill

What is ielts requirement for act. As i knw it 7 in each but i have read smwhere else that its 7 speaking and overall 7. Please tell me..


----------



## jcmk

ashish1e834 said:


> hi
> 
> today a new change happened on my VET page. a new tab "Documents upload" has appeared, the status is still "in progress" however, there is a line at the bottom of the page that states no documents have been uploaded. My understanding is that the docs will be uploaded by VET & not by me. I've already sent them the required docs.
> 
> Would anyone have an idea.
> 
> Thanks


I observed that for my VET online account too. I think it's a new process they're implementing. I noticed that under the instructions on how to apply, it now says users can apply online, then scan and upload documents (instead of mailing it like in the past). So you don't need to get everything certified to mail, just scanned coloured copies will do. This is similar to the DIAC visa application process, they take uploaded scanned copies as well.

For us old-timers  I don't think we need to upload anything since we have sent in hardcopy. Maybe if they come back and ask for extra documents we can make use of this service. For now, I don't see any links in that tab that allow me to upload anything.

I think it's a great initiative by VETASSESS. Saves paper, reduces cost (from mailing), reduces processing time esp. if additional documents are required, as it won't drag the processing for another week or so while waiting for hardcopy documents to be received. Maybe that's why they changed the processing to 8-10 weeks, in anticipation of this new process.

Read in another post that they suspended advisory service for now to concentrate on processing skill assessment. Hopefully they clear most before they close for Christmas!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Latif1

*Positive Assessment*

Hi All,

I got my fax today from Vetassess stating that my qualification is in a highly relevant field of study and at least one year of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and I am assessed as suitable for migration purpose.

I am applying under ANZSCO Code 225113 Marketing specialist. I want to know what will be the procedure ahead as currently this occupation is not under SOL list but under CSOL. 

Regards.


----------



## Yenigalla

Latif1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my fax today from Vetassess stating that my qualification is in a highly relevant field of study and at least one year of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and I am assessed as suitable for migration purpose.
> 
> I am applying under ANZSCO Code 225113 Marketing specialist. I want to know what will be the procedure ahead as currently this occupation is not under SOL list but under CSOL.
> 
> Regards.


Hi Latif Congrats .
Can you indicate your timeline. Approx how many weeks did it take fir your outcome?
Reg csol, you have to check which state sponsors your occupation and proceed accordingly.


----------



## Latif1

I have applied for assessment in August with confirmation from Vetassess on outstanding documents on 9th September 2013. I submitted that document and got confirmation on 24th September. After that today I got completion status from Vetassess and I could not wait for the results mail to arrive so asked for the fax which they sent in 10 mins time.


----------



## sandysworld

Latif1 said:


> I have applied for assessment in August with confirmation from Vetassess on outstanding documents on 9th September 2013. I submitted that document and got confirmation on 24th September. After that today I got completion status from Vetassess and I could not wait for the results mail to arrive so asked for the fax which they sent in 10 mins time.


Congratulations Latif...and all the best for ur EOI and further process..., by the way did u call vetassess for the update or did they sent the results with out u doing any follow up ...


----------



## Latif1

sandysworld said:


> Congratulations Latif...and all the best for ur EOI and further process..., by the way did u call vetassess for the update or did they sent the results with out u doing any follow up ...



No, I did not call Vetassess for any update during the duration of the verification and none of my employers were contacted by them. I gave three employments for verification but they only assessed my current employment stating this was highly relevant as my degree of MBA was also assessed as highly relevant. I am bit confuse as my occupation is currently off-list in SOL and now I have to apply for ENS as this is currently only option available.


----------



## ashish1e834

Thanks jcmk

damnn I spent 4k on DHL


----------



## laurinoz

jcmk said:


> I observed that for my VET online account too. I think it's a new process they're implementing. I noticed that under the instructions on how to apply, it now says users can apply online, then scan and upload documents (instead of mailing it like in the past). So you don't need to get everything certified to mail, just scanned coloured copies will do. This is similar to the DIAC visa application process, they take uploaded scanned copies as well.
> 
> For us old-timers  I don't think we need to upload anything since we have sent in hardcopy. Maybe if they come back and ask for extra documents we can make use of this service. For now, I don't see any links in that tab that allow me to upload anything.
> 
> I think it's a great initiative by VETASSESS. Saves paper, reduces cost (from mailing), reduces processing time esp. if additional documents are required, as it won't drag the processing for another week or so while waiting for hardcopy documents to be received. Maybe that's why they changed the processing to 8-10 weeks, in anticipation of this new process.
> 
> Read in another post that they suspended advisory service for now to concentrate on processing skill assessment. Hopefully they clear most before they close for Christmas!
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Awesome information buddy. Will definitely save everyone heaps of cash! 
Below is the information extracted from Vetassess website:

How to apply for a skills assessment (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS
You need to login into the online system, download and print the 'application record'. Sign the application record (applicant and agent). You can then upload scanned colour copies of the application record and all other required documents onto the online system. Alternatively, you can send the original signed 'Application Record' and all other required documents and assessment fees, to VETASSESS by post or courier (see mailing address below).


----------



## sandysworld

Just called up vetassess to check when will i be getting my result. Some chinese lady picked up the phone and said it is still in process and i can expect the result in about 2 weeks. Keeping my figures crossed.


----------



## Yenigalla

sandysworld said:


> Just called up vetassess to check when will i be getting my result. Some chinese lady picked up the phone and said it is still in process and i can expect the result in about 2 weeks. Keeping my figures crossed.


Oh! On an average they take around 3 months and 2weeks.


----------



## karanauspr13

*hey yenigalla*

Yenigalla, I think you will get your result next week! Best of Luck!


----------



## Yenigalla

karanauspr13 said:


> Yenigalla, I think you will get your result next week! Best of Luck!


Tk you so much for your wishes Karan, Hope your words come TRUE!


----------



## shubham.maksi

Yenigalla said:


> Tk you so much for your wishes Karan, Hope your words come TRUE!


its been just a week i have got ack from VET and i have already checked my statue atleast 50 Times. ;P 

This wait is really killing me.. people say...just forget that you applied and all... but at the back of my mind, VET result is always there....

I dont know how you guys are managing this WAIT....

Any tips....

and ofcourse... good luck Yenigalla...  i am sure its going to be positive....


----------



## Yenigalla

shubham.maksi said:


> its been just a week i have got ack from VET and i have already checked my statue atleast 50 Times. ;P
> 
> This wait is really killing me.. people say...just forget that you applied and all... but at the back of my mind, VET result is always there....
> 
> I dont know how you guys are managing this WAIT....
> 
> Any tips....
> 
> and ofcourse... good luck Yenigalla...  i am sure its going to be positive....


Lol! its the Initial excitement and anxiety ! It will settle down buddy .. You will definitely get addicted to the forum though!


----------



## ben roberto

Latif1 said:


> I have applied for assessment in August with confirmation from Vetassess on outstanding documents on 9th September 2013. I submitted that document and got confirmation on 24th September. After that today I got completion status from Vetassess and I could not wait for the results mail to arrive so asked for the fax which they sent in 10 mins time.


Congrats dude... EOI.…!


----------



## ben roberto

laurinoz said:


> Awesome information buddy. Will definitely save everyone heaps of cash!  Below is the information extracted from Vetassess website: How to apply for a skills assessment (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS You need to login into the online system, download and print the 'application record'. Sign the application record (applicant and agent). You can then upload scanned colour copies of the application record and all other required documents onto the online system. Alternatively, you can send the original signed 'Application Record' and all other required documents and assessment fees, to VETASSESS by post or courier (see mailing address below).



Good to know that they r out if the primitive age... at least now...


----------



## ben roberto

sandysworld said:


> Just called up vetassess to check when will i be getting my result. Some chinese lady picked up the phone and said it is still in process and i can expect the result in about 2 weeks. Keeping my figures crossed.


almost ther Sandy... all the best...


----------



## Sennara

I'm also eagerly waiting for my result. It's been about one month and one week since they received my documentation. 
Hope I can get it before the Christmas and new year holiday.


----------



## Black_Rose

Hey all, I am new at this forum and finding it very helpful. it is very useful specially for those who are waiting for their skill assessment outcome, of course it is kind of a long wait for each person waiting for VETASSESS result. My personal agony is that why don't VETASSESS appoint more employee to reduce their processing time as 3 months for a skill and education assessment for migration purpose is not so logical as per my sense where ACS is taking only about 4 weeks. 
Anyway, I submitted my application for both of my education and skill assessment. they received my application along with supporting documents at 31st October, I received their acknowledgement same day by email and status changed to In Progress from 19th November. Let's hope for the best on our way forward. Thank You.


----------



## msiqueira9

Black_Rose said:


> Hey all, I am new at this forum and finding it very helpful. it is very useful specially for those who are waiting for their skill assessment outcome, of course it is kind of a long wait for each person waiting for VETASSESS result. My personal agony is that why don't VETASSESS appoint more employee to reduce their processing time as 3 months for a skill and education assessment for migration purpose is not so logical as per my sense where ACS is taking only about 4 weeks.
> Anyway, I submitted my application for both of my education and skill assessment. they received my application along with supporting documents at 31st October, I received their acknowledgement same day by email and status changed to In Progress from 19th October. Let's hope for the best on our way forward. Thank You.


ACS in 4 weeks??? try 13 and you will be closer


----------



## Black_Rose

does anyone applied under 223111 recently...please share ur timeline. is it true that processing time vary on different occupations?


----------



## chris5550

Yenigalla said:


> Lol! its the Initial excitement and anxiety ! It will settle down buddy .. You will definitely get addicted to the forum though!


Rightly said...The initial few weeks would be filled with anxiety and it will get settled down as days/weeks move on...But the anxiety would return gradually while nearing your 12th week


----------



## Yenigalla

chris5550 said:


> Rightly said...The initial few weeks would be filled with anxiety and it will get settled down as days/weeks move on...But the anxiety would return gradually while nearing your 12th week


Rightly said !


----------



## Rohit08

Hi,

I applied for 223111. Just yesterday my employer verification was done. I expected a call but I did nor receive any call. Just keeping my fingers crossed for a positive assessment.

Can anyone tell me how much time it takes from employer verification to result.


----------



## Yenigalla

Rohit08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for 223111. Just yesterday my employer verification was done. I expected a call but I did nor receive any call. Just keeping my fingers crossed for a positive assessment.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much time it takes from employer verification to result.


A couple of days and your assesment will be completed.Ur timeline pls..


----------



## Rohit08

Hi,

My timelines are:

Docs sent - 16th Aug 2013
Ack Rcd. - 23rd Aug 2013
Empl Veri - 28th Nov 2013.

Thanks


----------



## Black_Rose

Rohit08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for 223111. Just yesterday my employer verification was done. I expected a call but I did nor receive any call. Just keeping my fingers crossed for a positive assessment.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much time it takes from employer verification to result.


would you mind sharing what questions they asked your employer? I haven't told my employer about my assessment. will it be any problem?:eek2:


----------



## Rohit08

They will ask 

job profile with a bit explanation, how important is the job profile for the company, joining date, website and other contact details of the company, some associated clients if possible.


----------



## Black_Rose

Rohit08 said:


> They will ask
> 
> job profile with a bit explanation, how important is the job profile for the company, joining date, website and other contact details of the company, some associated clients if possible.


Thanks, very useful information.op2:


----------



## Sandy J

Rohit08 said:


> They will ask
> 
> job profile with a bit explanation, how important is the job profile for the company, joining date, website and other contact details of the company, some associated clients if possible.



Very useful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ashah

*"Education Qualification" assessment from VETASSES*

Hello All,

Found quite useful information from this thread. Thank you.

I have one query...
*1)* I have submitted my application (ACS under RPL (ANZCODE: 261312 Developer Programmer)), last week.

*2)* I have query regarding "Education Qualification" assessment from *VETASSES*
I have done my bachelors degree in Accounts (B.Com: Bachelors in Commerce) and have been working in IT field for last 7 years... Do I need to get assessed my "B.Com (Non ITC degree)" degree by VETASSES to get "10" points for Education Qualification.

I read in a few forums that - to get "Education Qualification" points I need to access my "Qualification" from *"Non-ITC"* degree.

If yes - how to proceed for the same and if possible what documents are needed and what is the fees for Vetasssess - Thank You.

Thank You.


----------



## Black_Rose

Rohit08 said:


> They will ask
> 
> job profile with a bit explanation, how important is the job profile for the company, joining date, website and other contact details of the company, some associated clients if possible.


Any good news?


----------



## bdapplicant

I have to say, you are optimistic. Now they are taking around 3 months 2 weeks to 4 months  I have just crossed 3 months. Yet waiting for the assesment.



Sennara said:


> I'm also eagerly waiting for my result. It's been about one month and one week since they received my documentation.
> Hope I can get it before the Christmas and new year holiday.


----------



## bdapplicant

Is it necessary that they will contact with your employer for the verification? Is it possible without contacting with your employer, employer verification is done and status changed to employer verification done.



Yenigalla said:


> A couple of days and your assesment will be completed.Ur timeline pls..


----------



## bdapplicant

Is it necessary that they will contact with your employer for the verification? Is it possible without contacting with your employer, employer verification is done and status changed to employer verification done



Rohit08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My timelines are:
> 
> Docs sent - 16th Aug 2013
> Ack Rcd. - 23rd Aug 2013
> Empl Veri - 28th Nov 2013.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## shubham.maksi

Is it possible for VETASSESS people don't call my boss as he cannot speak good English and might mess up my verification... He can respond emails.. So can I request vet if they use emails for communication..?


----------



## Yenigalla

bdapplicant said:


> Is it necessary that they will contact with your employer for the verification? Is it possible without contacting with your employer, employer verification is done and status changed to employer verification done


Yes., in some cases employer verification is not done and you might recieve the outcome. As far as my knowledge goes 80% of the time verification is done.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## snarayan

Yenigalla said:


> Yes., in some cases employer verification is not done and you might recieve the outcome. As far as my knowledge goes 80% of the time verification is done.:fingerscrossed:


Yenigalla, 

From what I comprehend, it depends on the clarity of the documents you submit that determines whether a CO would like to do a verification or not. 

If you submit all the documents requested and all of it is clearly documented in your CV, the assessor will have no doubts and wouldn't want to conduct a check. But if the assessor has queries on the genuineness of the documents, he or she would want to double check the validity of your documents and claims. 

Additionally, It might also depend on the assessor as to how confident he or she is with respect to the case. 

The documents that I submitted were exhaustive and the companies that I worked for were mainly MNCs, so I guess there was no need for verification to be conducted and the best part was I got my outcome in exactly 2 months and 3 days. 

All the best to all who are waiting and hope you get your outcome soon!!!


----------



## uimoo

Hi Narayan and Yeng,

I have completed my 12 weeks on 28th nov. I did not receive any intimation so far and my application status shows as in progress. My refferal are still not being contacted so far. It this a scenario where my verification isnt done and i get a positive outcome..  

Do you suggest me to wait till i receive any info or buzz VETASSES ??

Imran


----------



## ben roberto

Dear Vetassess,


pls gimme the results... :noidea:

ray:

layball:

:boxing:

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Latif1

snarayan said:


> Yenigalla,
> 
> From what I comprehend, it depends on the clarity of the documents you submit that determines whether a CO would like to do a verification or not.
> 
> If you submit all the documents requested and all of it is clearly documented in your CV, the assessor will have no doubts and wouldn't want to conduct a check. But if the assessor has queries on the genuineness of the documents, he or she would want to double check the validity of your documents and claims.
> 
> Additionally, It might also depend on the assessor as to how confident he or she is with respect to the case.
> 
> The documents that I submitted were exhaustive and the companies that I worked for were mainly MNCs, so I guess there was no need for verification to be conducted and the best part was I got my outcome in exactly 2 months and 3 days.
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting and hope you get your outcome soon!!!



I totally agree with Narayan in this regards. The documents I submitted for verfication were quite exhaustive. All the three companies I worked for were MNC's. They did not contact any of my supervisors and I was given a positive assessment based on that.


----------



## Yenigalla

ben roberto said:


> Dear Vetassess,
> 
> 
> pls gimme the results... :noidea:
> 
> ray:
> 
> layball:
> 
> :boxing:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


LOL Ben... Patience dear frnd. I think we gotta wait for another 2weeks....


----------



## ben roberto

Yenigalla said:


> LOL Ben... Patience dear frnd. I think we gotta wait for another 2weeks....


I know yenigalla...  frustrated.... 
ven will their vacation start? any idea...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bdapplicant

It's really frustating, i am on my 13 weeks



Yenigalla said:


> LOL Ben... Patience dear frnd. I think we gotta wait for another 2weeks....


----------



## Yenigalla

ben roberto said:


> I know yenigalla...  frustrated....
> ven will their vacation start? any idea...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


No Clue Ben. Nobody seems to know for sure.
Anyway I am sure we will all get thru much before the vacation.
@bdapplicant-pls update your timeline ,its easy for all the forum members to refer.


----------



## jcmk

Yenigalla said:


> No Clue Ben. Nobody seems to know for sure.
> Anyway I am sure we will all get thru much before the vacation.
> @bdapplicant-pls update your timeline ,its easy for all the forum members to refer.


I'll hit 13 weeks at christmas  chances are slim....


----------



## shubham.maksi

shubham.maksi said:


> Is it possible for VETASSESS people don't call my boss as he cannot speak good English and might mess up my verification... He can respond emails.. So can I request vet if they use emails for communication..?


Bump


----------



## ben roberto

shubham.maksi said:


> Bump


 Hey shubham,

I have requested vetassess not to contact my current employer due to concerns over job security. I submitted a statutory declaration requesting this after going through this forum and advice from senior expats. Donno if they will adhere to it.

But I think ur boss not able to convey properly in English won't be a cause of concern.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Yenigalla

ben roberto said:


> I know yenigalla...  frustrated....
> ven will their vacation start? any idea...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Ben, ur occupation? What R ur plans ? Applying for 189 or190?
I am elegible for ACT SS. My occupation is in limited category currently. Am just praying that the I will find enough job oppurtunities which are required as per the norms,at the point of applying for verification.


----------



## ben roberto

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Ben, ur occupation? What R ur plans ? Applying for 189 or190? I am elegible for ACT SS. My occupation is in limited category currently. Am just praying that the I will find enough job oppurtunities which are required as per the norms,at the point of applying for verification.


Hi Yenigalla, I work as internal auditor. Planning for 189. not planned anything now as it's too early. Now just going thru the threads here. But if I get thru, I plan for Sydney or Melbourne as they have the most opportunity for my profession. Migrating with my spouse nd baby daughter. Working on getting the AU CPA qualification now. 

hope u get ur assessment quicker so tht you cud act at the earliest, as it's in limited category. Hang in ther buddy.  which city u plan to move? With family?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Black_Rose

hi, can anyone please suggest me some good resources for IELTS and give me some tips to improve my score. I am sitting for IELTS soon. Thanks.


----------



## Yenigalla

ben roberto said:


> Hi Yenigalla, I work as internal auditor. Planning for 189. not planned anything now as it's too early. Now just going thru the threads here. But if I get thru, I plan for Sydney or Melbourne as they have the most opportunity for my profession. Migrating with my spouse nd baby daughter. Working on getting the AU CPA qualification now.
> 
> hope u get ur assessment quicker so tht you cud act at the earliest, as it's in limited category. Hang in ther buddy.  which city u plan to move? With family?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Ben,
ACT is the only state where my occupation is welcome for immigration.
So if all goes well, i will be moving to Canberra with my spouse and daughter.
All the best to you too.
Yenigalla


----------



## gmgo.sg

Hi all...anybody applied for financial investment advisor in the recent past, if so, how many weeks did it take for the outcome...appreciate your response...


----------



## ben roberto

gmgo.sg said:


> Hi all...anybody applied for financial investment advisor in the recent past, if so, how many weeks did it take for the outcome...appreciate your response...



Irrespective of the occupation, lately we r seeing a min of 12-13 weeks, unless urgency request is sent.


----------



## gmgo.sg

battulas78 said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> I have just loded EOI for financial investment advisor and NSW SS...wt is ur timeline so far...
> 
> Regs
> 
> Santhoshw


I am into my 7th week...i was told that vetassess result depends on occupation so wanted to check...good luck for your EOI and SS. i will also be going with NSW once i have my results...u from Hyd?


----------



## Santhosh.15

Oh good luck....not from hyd but from andhra, settled in chennai and now in Dubai...how about you buddy....


----------



## gmgo.sg

battulas78 said:


> Oh good luck....not from hyd but from andhra, settled in chennai and now in Dubai...how about you buddy....


I m fron Hyd...good to know you...all the best


----------



## gmgo.sg

gmgo.sg said:


> I m fron Hyd...good to know you...all the best


I am new to this forum, can u PM me your email id to be in touch..thanks..


----------



## chris5550

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Ben,
> ACT is the only state where my occupation is welcome for immigration.
> So if all goes well, i will be moving to Canberra with my spouse and daughter.
> All the best to you too.
> Yenigalla


Hi Ben & Yenigalla,
Even my occupation is currently listed only in ACT as SA has listed it to 'Special Conditions Apply' but I am being skeptical on moving to Canberra since most of the jobs in ACT are open only for Australian Citizens.


----------



## sanjuz

Hi 

Expats

I am on same boat of submitting documents to Vetassess, Now waiting :fingerscrossed:

Before that i also applied for Advisory paying $130 but reply from them was delay so i filed and pay $ 580 (discount of $ 50 due to advisory) for Vetassess assessment but after that i got call from Advisory Officer and she asked me for having the refund if you don't want any advisory. In while she said you can ask me any query regarding assessment. 

So Following things I asked her

_I: Is my education of Bachelor is recognized ?
Ans: She said yes the University is recognized but too many attempts and 3rd class will not get positive assessment.

I: But I did my masters with 2nd Class
She Ans: Is the Masters are 3 Years of term.

I: No its 2 years.
She Ans: Well the Case Officer will decide but university is recognized.

I: What are the procedure of verifying employer.
She Ans: Sorry we can not say that, and why you are concern about that.

I: Well my Manager is not fluent with English.
She Ans: Don't worry we will arrange a Hindi speaking Officer for that.

I: My salary was in cash and Employer just gave me Cash Voucher Receipt. But i have submitted a Statutory Declaration of my Salary amount statement.

She Ans: Excellent, Both will work. So I will send you the Refund form just complete it and email to us we will process it.
_

So after that i send the signed form but no acknowledgment from them, same time i uploaded color scan documents to Vetassess online.


So what are the exact process of verifying, Secondly i am going on leave from 3 Janfor 40 days, so what if some one in person come to verify, 

What exactly they inquire by email or telephonic, I am from Surat is there any chance they will come in person to verify ?


----------



## karim elkady

*Same occupation*



gmgo.sg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this forum for good information for a while. Thought I would join and post my experience so far with the assessment.
> 
> I have engaged a MARA agent and have lodged my application on 12th Oct and docs submitted/received ack on 18th Oct. I will keep posting here for further details as and when available.
> 
> IELTS overall 7.5 with above 6 in each. Occupation applied for is Financial Investment Advisor ANZCO 222311.
> 
> All the best to all the applicants.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hey man
> I am aslo applying as a Financial Investment Advisor - I lodged my documents through my lawyer on teh 23rd of August but never heard back till now! Just wondering if you got yours back or not? Also another thing are are your part of the FPA? Im just a senior paraplanner with bachelors in Financial planning and masters in applied finance just want to ensure if I will have to be an authorised representive to get it as positive as currently im not. My employer is happy to add me but I just thought its not required. Your feedback will be much appreciated


----------



## aspiring_singh

shubham.maksi said:


> Yes buddy, did the online application on Monday and couriered the document yesterday...
> 
> I heard that it's going to take at least 4 months as vet people are off for 2 weeks for Christmas... I'm hoping that by that time at least ACT would be sponsoring my occupation
> 
> I guess i should expect the acknowledgement by the first week of december.
> 
> Sure i will update the sheet by tomorrow thank you so much for your help. appreciated.


Hi Shubham,

Just out of curosity, why did you have to courier the docs when we can scan and upload the same online ?

I logged my application a week ago and uploaded the scanned docs online so is there something Im missing here ?


----------



## ut0410

aspiring_singh said:


> Hi Shubham,
> 
> Just out of curosity, why did you have to courier the docs when we can scan and upload the same online ?
> 
> I logged my application a week ago and uploaded the scanned docs online so is there something Im missing here ?



Unless the procedure has changed. ... we have to upload as well as send the signed package to them with your attested pictures.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

ut0410 said:


> Unless the procedure has changed. ... we have to upload as well as send the signed package to them with your attested pictures.


Procedure has indeed changed and has been updated on vetassess website


----------



## aspiring_singh

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Procedure has indeed changed and has been updated on vetassess website


So I don't need to send via post as I have uploaded all documents online ? The documentation is still confusing.

On the link Applying for a general professional occupation - VETASSESS it clearly states that I can upload documents online but, on the link here: Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS 
it contradicts and doesn't make any reference to uploading online docs but only mentions sending them via post so I'm confused. 

I don't want to waste time and and hearing from VETASSES after weeks that they are still awaiting post documents when I'm thinking my appliction is already in progress...!!??!!


----------



## jcmk

So I got this email from vetassess today:

_I am writing in relation to your recent Skills Assessment application to VETASSESS. Unfortunately, we have experienced an extremely high application rate over the last six months which has caused an unusual delay in our processing times. Currently an application, with all the required documentation, requires 10 to 12 weeks for completion. We are extremely sorry for any inconvenience that this delay is causing you and wish to assure you that we are taking a number of steps to reduce the processing time and to ensure that our completion rates are back to normal early in 2014._

Actually, I would be delighted if they could do it in 12 weeks as suggested by the email since everyone else's seems to be taking 13+ weeks. I wonder if this is just an automatic email sent out at the 10th week (which for me is today) since the new timeline is 8-10 weeks.

Anyone else received the same email?


----------



## pilotg2

jcmk said:


> So I got this email from vetassess today:
> 
> _I am writing in relation to your recent Skills Assessment application to VETASSESS. Unfortunately, we have experienced an extremely high application rate over the last six months which has caused an unusual delay in our processing times. Currently an application, with all the required documentation, requires 10 to 12 weeks for completion. We are extremely sorry for any inconvenience that this delay is causing you and wish to assure you that we are taking a number of steps to reduce the processing time and to ensure that our completion rates are back to normal early in 2014._
> 
> Actually, I would be delighted if they could do it in 12 weeks as suggested by the email since everyone else's seems to be taking 13+ weeks. I wonder if this is just an automatic email sent out at the 10th week (which for me is today) since the new timeline is 8-10 weeks.
> 
> Anyone else received the same email?


Received the same email here. 

When does the 10 - 13+ weeks start from Lodged date or documents received?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

aspiring_singh said:


> So I don't need to send via post as I have uploaded all documents online ? The documentation is still confusing.
> 
> On the link Applying for a general professional occupation - VETASSESS it clearly states that I can upload documents online but, on the link here: Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS
> it contradicts and doesn't make any reference to uploading online docs but only mentions sending them via post so I'm confused.
> 
> I don't want to waste time and and hearing from VETASSES after weeks that they are still awaiting post documents when I'm thinking my appliction is already in progress...!!??!!


Dear, 

We are reading 2 different things if skill assessment is only there then color scan of documents submitted will do... If we want a points test advice then hard copy route is to be followed.. 

This is how I could interpret it.


----------



## jcmk

pilotg2 said:


> Received the same email here.
> 
> When does the 10 - 13+ weeks start from Lodged date or documents received?


From the date the docs are received & acknowledged. Are you at 10 weeks too? Please update your timeline in signature if possible


----------



## pilotg2

Thanks, a while to go then...


----------



## Nandkumar

Even I received a mail from Vetassess stating that there will be delay and it will take 10 to 12 weeks for my application to be processed. Is everyone receiving this mail from SRGO - Vetassess? I am in my 7th week so it seems more 7 weeks wait for me (12 weeks + 2 weeks for Christmas holiday)


----------



## Sennara

I also got the email talking about they're experiencing a huge amount of applications and there will be delays. It's been 6 weeks for me. I think I will have to wait until January.


----------



## ashish1e834

guys, just like most of you i got the same reply form vet today, thought of sharing -

I am writing in relation to your recent Skills Assessment application to VETASSESS. Unfortunately, we have experienced an extremely high application rate over the last six months which has caused an unusual delay in our processing times. Currently an application, with all the required documentation, requires 10 to 12 weeks for completion. We are extremely sorry for any inconvenience that this delay is causing you and wish to assure you that we are taking a number of steps to reduce the processing time and to ensure that our completion rates are back to normal early in 2014.


----------



## aunswa

Nandkumar said:


> Even I received a mail from Vetassess stating that there will be delay and it will take 10 to 12 weeks for my application to be processed. Is everyone receiving this mail from SRGO - Vetassess? I am in my 7th week so it seems more 7 weeks wait for me (12 weeks + 2 weeks for Christmas holiday)


I also have received an email from Vetassess stating that there will be delay in application procedure. Perhaps, everyone who applied recently got this mail.
What we can do except to wait and :fingerscrossed: 
I am in my 2nd week so according to your calculation I need more 2  LOL


----------



## sandysworld

Even I received the delay notification from vetassess today....


----------



## Deedeezuniga

me too . 2 weeks from ack


----------



## Yenigalla

I haven't recvd any mail from Vetassess so far


----------



## Yenigalla

chris5550 said:


> Hi Ben & Yenigalla,
> Even my occupation is currently listed only in ACT as SA has listed it to 'Special Conditions Apply' but I am being skeptical on moving to Canberra since most of the jobs in ACT are open only for Australian Citizens.


Chris
I think a couple of forum members sharing the same occupation code as yours have applied recently to ACT. Is ur occupation in limited category?if you are able to produce a min of 5 job listings,it shouldn't be a hassle .
It's a matter of 2 yrs of commitment to the state ,you are free to explore Oz after that.
Any news from Vetassess? You were supposed to receive your outcome this week right?
All the best.


----------



## starnsy

My docs were acknowledged on 6th Sep, and I am into my 13th week. 

My agent said that we shouldn't contact Vetassess for checking status until my 14th week, otherwise my result might get delayed. I am super nervous now, hope I could get a positive result 

Should I contact Vetassess myself or should I wait?

I am going to take IELTS this Sat, and this is the forth time. Always missed 0.5 score on writing part. Please let me pass the IELTS this time ray:


----------



## Yenigalla

starnsy said:


> My docs were acknowledged on 6th Sep, and I am into my 13th week.
> 
> My agent said that we shouldn't contact Vetassess for checking status until my 14th week, otherwise my result might get delayed. I am super nervous now, hope I could get a positive result
> 
> Should I contact Vetassess myself or should I wait?
> 
> I am going to take IELTS this Sat, and this is the forth time. Always missed 0.5 score on writing part. Please let me pass the IELTS this time ray:


Not to worry starnsy...
Vetassess is lagging way behind schedule at the moment. You are almost there, another week at the max and you should be receiving your outcome.You can request your agent to contact them next week to check.


----------



## gchabs

*Applying Online*

Hey Guys,

Can anyone clarify on uploading the documents online to VETASSESS website?

When applying online, I think one can now chose to either
1) apply online and send documents by courier (like many of you might have done here)
OR
2) apply online and upload color scanned documents also online (like ACS)

I have come across threads where people have clearly stated if documents are courier-ed one receives acknowledgment from VETASSESS in 4-6 days. But then there are other threads posted just recently by people who have chosen to upload documents online instead and haven't received acknowledgement of any kind in weeks. Strange, isn't it?


----------



## ben roberto

gchabs said:


> Hey Guys, Can anyone clarify on uploading the documents online to VETASSESS website? When applying online, I think one can now chose to either 1) apply online and send documents by courier (like many of you might have done here) OR 2) apply online and upload color scanned documents also online (like ACS) I have come across threads where people have clearly stated if documents are courier-ed one receives acknowledgment from VETASSESS in 4-6 days. But then there are other threads posted just recently by people who have chosen to upload documents online instead and haven't received acknowledgement of any kind in weeks. Strange, isn't it?


Nothing strange..
They changed the procedure recently.. Earlier we had no option to upload.. Only way was to send the hard copy docs.. nd I'm part if that old lot... still waiting for the results though... 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gchabs

ben roberto said:


> Nothing strange..
> They changed the procedure recently.. Earlier we had no option to upload.. Only way was to send the hard copy docs.. nd I'm part if that old lot... still waiting for the results though...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Hey Ben!

What I meant is when documents are courier-ed one gets acknowledgement in just 4-6 days, while when documents are uploaded there is no acknowledgement received for weeks. Going by common sense, shouldn't uploading online get you a much faster if not instant acknowledgement? And that for me my friend is too STRANGE!


----------



## decipline

Hello Friends..

Good to see the live forum here. It gives quite a lot confidence to see all exchanging the info here.

Well, i have applied for Vetassess Skill Assessment on 19th August. I received the confirmation email from Vetasses on 30th August regarding receipt of my all documents.

This is 14th week Since my documents received by them and still my status is "In Progress".

Can anyone suggest the completion time line for the assessment ?


----------



## Yenigalla

Welcome to the forum,the answer to your question has been addressed quite a no of times. Pls read thru the thread to get an idea. We are all waiting for our outcome eagerly.


----------



## Santhosh.15

decipline said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> Good to see the live forum here. It gives quite a lot confidence to see all exchanging the info here.
> 
> Well, i have applied for Vetassess Skill Assessment on 19th August. I received the confirmation email from Vetasses on 30th August regarding receipt of my all documents.
> 
> This is 14th week Since my documents received by them and still my status is "In Progress".
> 
> Can anyone suggest the completion time line for the assessment ?


They have just increased their timeline to 14 weeks. Since you are already there, You should recieve any moment.

Good luck !

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## shubham.maksi

This is what i got from VET...... (Wait....LONG WAIT)

I am writing in relation to your recent Skills Assessment application to VETASSESS. Unfortunately, we have experienced an extremely high application rate over the last six months which has caused an unusual delay in our processing times. Currently an application, with all the required documentation, requires 10 to 12 weeks for completion. We are extremely sorry for any inconvenience that this delay is causing you and wish to assure you that we are taking a number of steps to reduce the processing time and to ensure that our completion rates are back to normal early in 2014.



If you have an urgency request for faster processing due to a DIBP deadline (approaching significant birthday or visa expiry), please complete the Urgency Request form (SRGO5) available on our website and email to [email protected]. Please note that all urgent requests require manager's approval and must be supported by evidence of urgency.



We appreciate your patience and understanding in this matter and request that you contact [email protected] for any enquiries.



Regards,


----------



## gchabs

ben roberto said:


> Don't think u require ack for doc upload unless you can't c the uploaded file there, on refreshing...


Yeah makes sense!


----------



## nectar_s

Hi All,

today received my ielts score.. atlast cleared with 7 band score..

L 8.5 R,S,W - 7.5

I sincerely thank everyone who helped me by sharing views , guiding and providing all support always..


----------



## ben roberto

nectar_s said:


> Hi All, today received my ielts score.. atlast cleared with 7 band score.. L 8.5 R,S,W - 7.5 I sincerely thank everyone who helped me by sharing views , guiding and providing all support always..


congrats dude...


----------



## karim elkady

Hey guys, 

are most of you applying offshore?

Im applying onshore and Im still waiting for my results its been 13 weeks already and my agent called them yesterday and they said hopefully it will come out next week. I am not sure why does it take them 14 weeks to process an application!!! any one applied as a financial investment advisor?


----------



## shubham.maksi

karim elkady said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> are most of you applying offshore?
> 
> Im applying onshore and Im still waiting for my results its been 13 weeks already and my agent called them yesterday and they said hopefully it will come out next week. I am not sure why does it take them 14 weeks to process an application!!! any one applied as a financial investment advisor?


It's ok.. Just be patient.... VETASSESS is loaded.. Soo many ppl are waiting... Relax... I am sure its going to come before Christmas....


----------



## roze

how you score these?
I am also preparing for ielts

Can you guide me


nectar_s said:


> Hi All,
> 
> today received my ielts score.. atlast cleared with 7 band score..
> 
> L 8.5 R,S,W - 7.5
> 
> I sincerely thank everyone who helped me by sharing views , guiding and providing all support always..


----------



## sylvia_australia

Hello

One of my friend is interested in pr.
He has worked as lecturer for one year then he joined phd. Along with phd he was also taking classess and university is ready to provide in written abojt it. Aftrt phd he join work as a researcher from last 4 months.
Please friends guide me whether he can apply as uni lecturer or not?


----------



## Joseph M F

Pls some one reply,

I am in the 12th week after vet submission and received a mail from Vet mentioning they are fully packed with applications and asked if there are any birth day or any visa expiry coming up soon and if so, fill up the urgent application form and send it across to them

in general it comes within 12 weeks ...why is it taking too long for the process as every one tells they are getting it within the specified time line?


----------



## as1984

*Vetassess +ve outcome*

Guyz,

Received my Vetassess outcome email on 29th Nov but was travelling, so got the fax today with kind words 'Positive assessment' 

I had applied for 222311 and it took 15 weeks for the outcome...i believe they start working on a file only when it touches 12th week..

Just finished submitting the EOI and will be sending in docs for NSW SS soon.

Glad to be of any help to fellow members..

Cheers !!!


----------



## shubham.maksi

as1984 said:


> Guyz,
> 
> Received my Vetassess outcome email on 29th Nov but was travelling, so got the fax today with kind words 'Positive assessment'
> 
> I had applied for 222311 and it took 15 weeks for the outcome...i believe they start working on a file only when it touches 12th week..
> 
> Just finished submitting the EOI and will be sending in docs for NSW SS soon.
> 
> Glad to be of any help to fellow members..
> 
> Cheers !!!


Congratulations.... Thanks for the update...


----------



## gmgo.sg

as1984 said:


> Guyz,
> 
> Received my Vetassess outcome email on 29th Nov but was travelling, so got the fax today with kind words 'Positive assessment'
> 
> I had applied for 222311 and it took 15 weeks for the outcome...i believe they start working on a file only when it touches 12th week..
> 
> Just finished submitting the EOI and will be sending in docs for NSW SS soon.
> 
> Glad to be of any help to fellow members..
> 
> Cheers !!!


Congrats dud and all the best...


----------



## as1984

gmgo.sg said:


> Congrats dud and all the best...


Thanks a ton mate and wish you the same...


----------



## ben roberto

as1984 said:


> Guyz, Received my Vetassess outcome email on 29th Nov but was travelling, so got the fax today with kind words 'Positive assessment'  I had applied for 222311 and it took 15 weeks for the outcome...i believe they start working on a file only when it touches 12th week.. Just finished submitting the EOI and will be sending in docs for NSW SS soon. Glad to be of any help to fellow members.. Cheers !!!


congrats man... all the best..


----------



## Yenigalla

Congrats as1984


----------



## as1984

ben roberto said:


> congrats man... all the best..


Thanks a lot ben and hope you would be giving the same news very soon......


----------



## as1984

Yenigalla said:


> Congrats as1984


Thanks yenigalla and all the best for your result....


----------



## Mroks

I am posting on behalf of my friend.
Will my friend be able to get his skills assessed successfully on provisional certificate?
He is not having his degree certificate. All degree mark sheets are available.
Will absence of degree certificate be an issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## indeinde

Kark, hamm...can I know which agent you are using? Thanks.


----------



## Black_Rose

Mroks said:


> I am posting on behalf of my friend.
> Will my friend be able to get his skills assessed successfully on provisional certificate?
> He is not having his degree certificate. All degree mark sheets are available.
> Will absence of degree certificate be an issue?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 provisional certificate along with all mark sheets are more than enough.


----------



## Mroks

Black_Rose said:


> provisional certificate along with all mark sheets are more than enough.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## unikorn

Hi everyone. I have recently applied to VETASSESS for 222311 as well. Glad to see some folks having same job here. Seems NSW is a better option when it comes to 222311-12, right? When I applied to VETASSESS I thought 222311 was only open in ACT and so I mentioned ACT as the only state I intended to apply. May be I overlooked NSW or maybe it was opened only recently. But does it affect my application to NSW in anyway if my VETASSESS application contains ACT as the only state I intend to apply, and do I need to modify my VETASSESS application? Any guidance is welcome.


----------



## Black_Rose

unikorn said:


> Hi everyone. I have recently applied to VETASSESS for 222311 as well. Glad to see some folks having same job here. Seems NSW is a better option when it comes to 222311-12, right? When I applied to VETASSESS I thought 222311 was only open in ACT and so I mentioned ACT as the only state I intended to apply. May be I overlooked NSW or maybe it was opened only recently. But does it affect my application to NSW in anyway if my VETASSESS application contains ACT as the only state I intend to apply, and do I need to modify my VETASSESS application? Any guidance is welcome.


I don't think so that it will be any problem at all neither you need to modify your VETASSESS application because occupations are always change state wise. while I applied to VETASSESS there was not even the option to mention which state I intend to apply. I applied online though. btw, may I know what educational and work exp you are showing in your application? In a case with a BBA MBA in human resource candidate can be eligible to assess with this occupation? Thanks


----------



## unikorn

Thanks Black Rose. That's what I thought that mentioning of state should not matter as state SOLs may change over time. But I sent email to VETASSESS earlier asking this question and they advised this morning to contact DIBP for this. I think probably they were as clueless as me, lol. Anyway, I think I should not bother them or NSW before I apply for SS.

As for eligibility, I think you are confusing my code with 223111. I have applied for Financial Investment Advisor - 222311.


----------



## nectar_s

Hi 

Can anyone please advise. 

I have received vetassess assessment on my previous employment, i have changed my employment recently which is not related to the occupation chosen, in this case, can i not show this employment while submitting EOI or should i declare . 

pl clarify


----------



## unikorn

nectar_s said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone please advise.
> 
> I have received vetassess assessment on my previous employment, i have changed my employment recently which is not related to the occupation chosen, in this case, can i not show this employment while submitting EOI or should i declare .
> 
> pl clarify


I personally do not think you should, as it will only complicate the case. Besides, you already got a positive assessment, and current job is not adding anything to (or subtracting from) it, so you should not mention it, nor should you count it when claiming points though.


----------



## laurinoz

nectar_s said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone please advise.
> 
> I have received vetassess assessment on my previous employment, i have changed my employment recently which is not related to the occupation chosen, in this case, can i not show this employment while submitting EOI or should i declare .
> 
> pl clarify


I confirm Nectar, you must only put the assessed employment and assessed qualification on your EOI, nothing else.
:yo:


----------



## nectar_s

Hi unikorn and laurinoz,

Thanks for the reply.this gives me a sigh of relief..

then i can proceed with my next step.

any idea when would i be receiving invite if i submit EOI next week, as i belong to internal auditor occupation with 65 points.


----------



## gchabs

*Where is the link to upload documents online?*

Hey Guys,

Finally I registered on here - https://www2.skillassess.com to start my online application.

Went through all the steps and reached the final step of Payment without having an option to upload a single document :S

So Confusing 

Have I gone to the wrong link to apply online? Am I currently going through a Postal Option to apply to VETASSESS instead on online option where I get an option to upload documents online? OR its alright and once I pay the money and finish this final payment step, I will get an option to upload? Someone please clarify...


----------



## unikorn

gchabs said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally I registered on here - https://www2.skillassess.com to start my online application.
> 
> Went through all the steps and reached the final step of Payment without having an option to upload a single document :S
> 
> So Confusing
> 
> Have I gone to the wrong link to apply online? Am I currently going through a Postal Option to apply to VETASSESS instead on online option where I get an option to upload documents online? OR its alright and once I pay the money and finish this final payment step, I will get an option to upload? Someone please clarify...
> 
> View attachment 13209
> 
> 
> View attachment 13217


Yes, that is the process. Once you have completed your application, you go and check status and there on left side you can see three tabs: status, communication and uploads. Just go to uploads tab and start uploading colored scans of your documents. You also have to submit a declaration/affidavit for GST exemption and take a printout of last (or 2nd last page) of application record (you will find the link at the bottom of status page), sign it, rescan it, join it with remaining pages of application record to make a single pdf, and upload that too. Remember none of your document should be more than 2MB in size individually. You can upload PDFs or JPGs. Good luck!


----------



## unikorn

And even if that option is not there, do not worry, it will appear later. I got an email from VETASSESS on my enquiry and they said they are facing some problems regarding the website as the process is new for them. In time the problems will be sorted out. So even if you do not see that link immediately, do not worry; it will be there.


----------



## gchabs

unikorn said:


> Yes, that is the process. Once you have completed your application, you go and check status and there on left side you can see three tabs: status, communication and uploads. Just go to uploads tab and start uploading colored scans of your documents. You also have to submit a declaration/affidavit for GST exemption and take a printout of last (or 2nd last page) of application record (you will find the link at the bottom of status page), sign it, rescan it, join it with remaining pages of application record to make a single pdf, and upload that too. Remember none of your document should be more than 2MB in size individually. You can upload PDFs or JPGs. Good luck!


Regarding submitting a declaration/affidavit for GST exemption, do you have a sample content of any such doc you can share!?


----------



## gchabs

gchabs said:


> Regarding submitting a declaration/affidavit for GST exemption, do you have a sample content of any such doc you can share!?


Or hang on, I just clicked on the link and look(text in red below) it is clearly stated only If I have an Australian address in my application, I'd have to provide such affidavit/declaration as evidence.

I have never been to Australia, so I guess I can get away without such evidence.


Exemption from paying the GST component

Goods and Services Tax (GST) is a broad-based tax of 10% on most goods, services and other items sold or consumed in Australia. If you are not in Australia at the time of lodging the application you may be exempt from paying the GST component. You need to provide evidence for this exemption if one of your addresses in your application is an Australian address. Acceptable evidence includes:
Statutory Declaration
Notorial certificate
a statement signed by a registered migration agent or lawyer
This evidence must:
clearly state that the applicant was not in Australia at the time of lodging the application
be written on company letterhead
be signed by the individual registered migration agent/lawyer making the statement (not a representative)
be faxed or posted.


----------



## unikorn

Cannot do so till Monday morning as the original and scans are in office. If you can wait till then, no problem.


----------



## unikorn

Really? That was not the case at the time I applied. I do not think I could miss such an information. But anyway, it looks like you do not need it after all. Good for you 

[Edit] Just looked at the copy of SRG1 explanatory notes I downloaded. It only had this information:

_If you are not in Australia when you lodge your application, you may be exempt from paying the Goods and Services Tax (GST) component. You need to provide evidence, such as a statutory declaration stating in exact words ‘I am not in Australia at the time of lodging my application’ for this exemption. A personal statement signed by you is not sufficient._


----------



## gchabs

*Postage*

Alright another little help required 


On payment step under Postage fee, I have to choose one from the below 2...
A) Normal Post	- AUD$ 0.00
B) Express Courier International (traceable in major cities outside Australia)	AUD$
46.00

Assuming this will be an online application, would I can select normal post right?

Unikorn, I see your documents got acknowledged after 7 days from submission date, can you clarify when you uploaded all your docs online though? And what type of postage you opted for?


----------



## unikorn

Well, the postage is for the final +ve/-ve letter they'd be sending us. If you want to track your package and to be delivered a bit sooner (though I'm not sure how sooner), you could pay an extra $46 for that. I opted for the normal post because I think I have good terms with my postman, so I hope he'll not lose it (I know it cannot get lost in Australia; the only chance of losing it is in my own country). I will get an email from them in any case and EOI just needs the application number and outcome I guess. Not sure about SS application though.

I actually completed my online application with payment on 13-NOV-13. At that time upload option was not there, so I sent the documents via registered post on 19-NOV. Later when that uploading option appeared, I uploaded and submitted the documents by 29-NOV-13. I am not sure which documents have been acknowledged. I am assuming that the posted ones got acknowledged. the online ones should have been acknowledged earlier. They are facing problems with the uploaded ones as mentioned in their email. 

Whatever the case be, 12-weeks of my application time have started from 06-DEC, and that's a minimum.


----------



## decipline

Hello friends

Well, 14 weeks completed since i received acknowledgement of my documents received by Vetassess.
Still Inprogress.
Doc received on 30th August.
I don't know how much more time it will take.
Any one from that date received any reply ?


----------



## unikorn

you might be getting it any day now


----------



## gchabs

*A few more clarifications required*

Hey Unikorn,

*Regarding Higher Education,*
I have an option to put in my thesis activities in detail including dates. Anyplace on vetassess website/any link I can refer to understand what to put under here, any kind of guide anywhere you can direct me to ? 


*Regarding Photographs,*
I have left an email to [email protected] asking if I'll be able to upload documents online soon from my account. If this happens, how you reckon I can send them a photograph as mentioned on this Required Documents page here - Required documents (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS
Why do they need photographs anyways?


----------



## unikorn

In my case it was a long time back, about 13-14 years ago, so did not remember much and filled in approximate dates. As such there may not be any record for such activity, i.e., start and end date for a thesis, so just fill in whatever you think is appropriate and makes sense, i.e., you could write the start and end dates for your semesters in which thesis was to be completed.

As for photograph, they are in the process of updating all their guides and explanatory notes with reference to the new document submission procedure. For now, it is confusing but I'm sure it will be sorted out in time and guidelines will be updated accordingly. Passport size means different in different countries. For most, now there is no requirement of a photo submission for passport (they take the picture there and then), so the terminology is obsolete. It used to be 35mmx45mm though. But that is not relevant anymore if you are submitting an online photograph.

Why they need it anyway, is a valid question and baffled me as well, hehehe.


----------



## unikorn

gchabs said:


> I have left an email to [email protected] asking if I'll be able to upload documents online soon from my account.
> Why do they need photographs anyways?


So you mean the option is gone now? Have you submitted the form online including payment via credit card?


----------



## Bansal G

sabithasivaguru said:


> Hi all, got my assessment result today...positive outcome. Described that my occupation is highly relevant to the field of study. Palanning to apply for south australia state sponsorship and my occupation is 149914 Financial institution Branch manager. Can anyone tell me the difference between 489 and 190 visa. Is state nomiantion list is same for both 190 and 489 visa.


Congrates Sabitha

I am also planing to apply for this category and skill. your support is required.
I have done MBA and have 3 years of work ex as Asst Manager with a bank.
Scored 7 each in Ielts. Now Total point score is 60
Did you applied with consultant support or on your own? 
Kindly help me with skill assessment checklist especially the work Ex document. 

Thanks in advance.

regards
Bansal


----------



## decipline

Any Friend here who has applied for Vetassess Assessment and received Acknowledgement by August 2013 end and got his assessment completed?

My acknowledgement received by Vet on 30 Aug 2013. Status still showing In Progress.

15 Week started. so please let me know if anyone from that date received any update?


----------



## as1984

decipline said:


> Any Friend here who has applied for Vetassess Assessment and received Acknowledgement by August 2013 end and got his assessment completed?
> 
> My acknowledgement received by Vet on 30 Aug 2013. Status still showing In Progress.
> 
> 15 Week started. so please let me know if anyone from that date received any update?


My date of Ack was 19 aug and received my outcome mail on 29th nov..

AFAIK they start working on your application only after 12th week..I was in continous touch with my CO after the 12th week..She requested some additional docs as well which I emailed and then got the outcome in 15th week..

Have you contacted Vet?


----------



## gchabs

unikorn said:


> So you mean the option is gone now? Have you submitted the form online including payment via credit card?


Oh no, I'll b doing so(submitting app and paying via credit card) tonight! And I think only after submitting your online application you get an option to upload documents from what is mentioned on the VETASSESS website. Anyway had left an email to VETASSESS so they can confirm that. No reply yet since its a weekend there expecting their reply after tomorrow.


----------



## decipline

as1984 said:


> My date of Ack was 19 aug and received my outcome mail on 29th nov..
> 
> AFAIK they start working on your application only after 12th week..I was in continous touch with my CO after the 12th week..She requested some additional docs as well which I emailed and then got the outcome in 15th week..
> 
> Have you contacted Vet?



Hi
I sent urgency request form to Vetassess last week. But even after 1 week i have not received any reply of my email nor did my status changed.
What do you suggest ?
How can we contact our CO if they are not asking for any docs nor changing the status 

My agent told me due to heavy load they are delayed. In some cases they are taking 18 to 24 weeks. Is it true ?

Now i am in 15 week and more waiting seems like slow poision. Its unbearable to wait. But have no choice


----------



## as1984

decipline said:


> Hi
> I sent urgency request form to Vetassess last week. But even after 1 week i have not received any reply of my email nor did my status changed.
> What do you suggest ?
> How can we contact our CO if they are not asking for any docs nor changing the status
> 
> My agent told me due to heavy load they are delayed. In some cases they are taking 18 to 24 weeks. Is it true ?
> 
> Now i am in 15 week and more waiting seems like slow poision. Its unbearable to wait. But have no choice


I dont have much idea on how they treat an urgency request so wont be able to advice you on that..However you may call vetasess on +61 3 9655 4801 and request them for a revert on your email..I did the same and they copied my CO in the reply so I connected with the CO after that and she was kind enough to assist..

Vet people are normally very cooperative so they will certainly do everything possible to assitant and give you clear picture of the progress....18-24 weeks quoted by your agent is unheard of so I would certainly doubt that...


----------



## gchabs

Is sending CV to Vetassess mandatory for assessment!? I have some irrelevant work experience in the past doing odd jobs with a few gaps, so would prefer not to send one to Vetassess. However if its mandatory I guess will have to. Can someone please confirm!?


----------



## mithu93ku

gchabs said:


> Is sending CV to Vetassess mandatory for assessment!? I have some irrelevant work experience in the past doing odd jobs with a few gaps, so would prefer not to send one to Vetassess. However if its mandatory I guess will have to. Can someone please confirm!?


It is mandatory and have to have every details of your Resume as it is a reflection of your career . You may write "irrelevant" at "Remarks" of your summary of experience and avoid details of these irrelevant jobs. :drum::drum:


----------



## gchabs

mithu93ku said:


> It is mandatory and have to have every details of your Resume as it is a reflection of your career . You may write "irrelevant" at "Remarks" of your summary of experience and avoid details of these irrelevant jobs. :drum::drum:


But three years in an irrelevant industry like catering doing casual jobs may just put my positive assessment at risk, don't you think so!?


----------



## mithu93ku

gchabs said:


> But three years in an irrelevant industry like catering doing casual jobs may just put my positive assessment at risk, don't you think so!?


No, I dont think so. Rather, it is a symbol of positive character and it shows that you are not a work-shy person. :drum::drum:


----------



## gmgo.sg

as1984 said:


> I dont have much idea on how they treat an urgency request so wont be able to advice you on that..However you may call vetasess on +61 3 9655 4801 and request them for a revert on your email..I did the same and they copied my CO in the reply so I connected with the CO after that and she was kind enough to assist..
> 
> Vet people are normally very cooperative so they will certainly do everything possible to assitant and give you clear picture of the progress....18-24 weeks quoted by your agent is unheard of so I would certainly doubt that...


Hi,

Can you pls provide the list of docs required for NSW SS so that atleast I can work on that slowly till my VET results are out. Thanks.


----------



## Yenigalla

Phew! 3 months and waiting!!!!!
Hope this week brings some good news .....


----------



## tiger007

Hi everyone.

Have been following this thread for quiet some time.

My VETASSES status : completed full 14 weeks of longgg wait. Still no result.

Today marks the start of 15th week.

:fingerscrossed: :noidea: layball:


----------



## n.sh

Hi Everyone,

I have a little problem.. I have the fax of the assessment as well.

My Vetassess assessment got complete and per them they dispatched my papers on 25th Oct. I havent received any post as of now. they say that they can reissue once for free but cant guarantee if that would be received. n after that it would be charged. p.s. - earlier too, I opted for express courier international.

Will the fax scan be sufficient if I move ahead in other visa formalities? please confirm.. if no, then I will request them


----------



## as1984

n.sh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a little problem.. I have the fax of the assessment as well.
> 
> My Vetassess assessment got complete and per them they dispatched my papers on 25th Oct. I havent received any post as of now. they say that they can reissue once for free but cant guarantee if that would be received. n after that it would be charged. p.s. - earlier too, I opted for express courier international.
> 
> Will the fax scan be sufficient if I move ahead in other visa formalities? please confirm.. if no, then I will request them


Would be glad to know the take of fellow members on this...I have also used the fax to apply for SS and havent received the original letter as yet.

Would like to know if I would need the original letter for filing 190 visa or in the subsequent stages...


----------



## as1984

gmgo.sg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you pls provide the list of docs required for NSW SS so that atleast I can work on that slowly till my VET results are out. Thanks.


For NSW SS you require


Resume
Skill Assessment letter
Passport copy
Educational qualifications ( degree and transcripts)
IELTS result copy
Employment references 

All these need to be certified by a notary just like you must have done for Vetassess..

You may even refer to the document checklist at the end of NSW nomination form.


----------



## decipline

tiger007 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Have been following this thread for quiet some time.
> 
> My VETASSES status : completed full 14 weeks of longgg wait. Still no result.
> 
> Today marks the start of 15th week.
> 
> :fingerscrossed: :noidea: layball:



Hello

That is same thing I mentioned. I have already completed 14 weeks from Docs received by them. 15 th week is going on and still no update.

Even they have replied to my urgency request form which i sent 10 days back.

My agent told me due to heavy load they have delayed long and in some cases they are taking as good as 18 to 24 weeks. As one of the memebr said it is unheard of such long time but presently i am not getting any response from Vetassess.

Any member who has received doc ack on 30th august and got his status completed? please reply so we can come to know the real situation.

Any one wants to suggest or comment on what is the real time line at present for vetassess?

Even i have not received any email of extra doc requested. Does that mean my docs are complete according to their needs? than what is it that is taking such a long time of 15 week is not understandable.

Let keep finger crossed and wait wait wait wait.. What else can be done?


----------



## Yenigalla

Sandy,Chris- you recvd ur outcome? Your date of ack was mid to end Aug..
Pls keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## n.sh

Hi there,

keep me posted too, if you receive any revert on this.. 




as1984 said:


> Would be glad to know the take of fellow members on this...I have also used the fax to apply for SS and havent received the original letter as yet.
> 
> Would like to know if I would need the original letter for filing 190 visa or in the subsequent stages...


----------



## ben roberto

Yenigalla said:


> Phew! 3 months and waiting!!!!! Hope this week brings some good news .....


vetassess yet2assess.. pls assess..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tiger007

:ranger:


decipline said:


> Hello
> 
> That is same thing I mentioned. I have already completed 14 weeks from Docs received by them. 15 th week is going on and still no update.
> 
> Even they have replied to my urgency request form which i sent 10 days back.
> 
> My agent told me due to heavy load they have delayed long and in some cases they are taking as good as 18 to 24 weeks. As one of the memebr said it is unheard of such long time but presently i am not getting any response from Vetassess.
> 
> Any member who has received doc ack on 30th august and got his status completed? please reply so we can come to know the real situation.
> 
> Any one wants to suggest or comment on what is the real time line at present for vetassess?
> 
> Even i have not received any email of extra doc requested. Does that mean my docs are complete according to their needs? than what is it that is taking such a long time of 15 week is not understandable.
> 
> Let keep finger crossed and wait wait wait wait.. What else can be done?



Hi,

Well... honestly 18-24 weeks is a bit too much!

My agent just said: " Any time expected".

So, am hoping, that my VETASESS results be out within this week or to the max by next week... and hopefully before Christmas, I should be able to lodge my EOI.

Yeah.. nothing else..except for waitttttt..... :fingerscrossed: :ranger:

Keep us updated.


----------



## decipline

tiger007 said:


> :ranger:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Well... honestly 18-24 weeks is a bit too much!
> 
> My agent just said: " Any time expected".
> 
> So, am hoping, that my VETASESS results be out within this week or to the max by next week... and hopefully before Christmas, I should be able to lodge my EOI.
> 
> Yeah.. nothing else..except for waitttttt..... :fingerscrossed: :ranger:
> 
> Keep us updated.



Hi Tiger

What is your date of acknowledgement of docs by Vet?

Mine received by them on 30th august with email confirmation of progress started on 30th august.

Is this the same time of yours or later?


----------



## raulrex

any applicant as a fashion designer applying for ACT State Sponsorship ?


----------



## unikorn

n.sh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a little problem.. I have the fax of the assessment as well.
> 
> My Vetassess assessment got complete and per them they dispatched my papers on 25th Oct. I havent received any post as of now. they say that they can reissue once for free but cant guarantee if that would be received. n after that it would be charged. p.s. - earlier too, I opted for express courier international.
> 
> Will the fax scan be sufficient if I move ahead in other visa formalities? please confirm.. if no, then I will request them


Did you get a tracking number from them? If not, ask for it, as for any express courier shipment, there must be a tracking number provided by the courier company.


----------



## sandysworld

Yenigalla said:


> Sandy,Chris- you recvd ur outcome? Your date of ack was mid to end Aug.. Pls keep us updated on your progress.


Nothing yet ! Still shows in progress.


----------



## gmgo.sg

as1984 said:


> For NSW SS you require
> 
> 
> Resume
> Skill Assessment letter
> Passport copy
> Educational qualifications ( degree and transcripts)
> IELTS result copy
> Employment references
> 
> All these need to be certified by a notary just like you must have done for Vetassess..
> 
> You may even refer to the document checklist at the end of NSW nomination form.


Thank you...

We again need to provide emp reference...as in we have provided on the stamp paper for VET assessment?


----------



## as1984

gmgo.sg said:


> Thank you...
> 
> We again need to provide emp reference...as in we have provided on the stamp paper for VET assessment?


Yes, if you are claiming points for work experience....


----------



## tiger007

decipline said:


> Hi Tiger
> 
> What is your date of acknowledgement of docs by Vet?
> 
> Mine received by them on 30th august with email confirmation of progress started on 30th august.
> 
> Is this the same time of yours or later?


Hi decipline

Right about same time. 30th Aug.


----------



## decipline

tiger007 said:


> Hi decipline
> 
> Right about same time. 30th Aug.


Hi tiger

Great. Than we are on same timeline.
Can you share your email id please. We can be in touch


----------



## Thinuli

*Hi*



ben roberto said:


> vetassess yet2assess.. pls assess..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


My agent has uploaded everything on July 25 th , but he is not giving any details about acknoledge date of my document , probably the mid of august , still waiting.... Almost 20 weeeks ...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Thinuli said:


> My agent has uploaded everything on July 25 th , but he is not giving any details about acknoledge date of my document , probably the mid of august , still waiting.... Almost 20 weeeks ...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi, 

Send email to vetassess guys from the same email id which you had mentioned on the Vetassess form asking for online access. 

I think that will help. 


Regards


----------



## tiger007

Thinuli said:


> My agent has uploaded everything on July 25 th , but he is not giving any details about acknoledge date of my document , probably the mid of august , still waiting.... Almost 20 weeeks ...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi Thinuli,

20 weeks!!! That's a longgggg time.

Today my 15th week started... and am already getting impatient!

:shocked:


@ decipline:

I guess, your agent was right... in extreme cases, what if it actually takes 18-24 weeks!!!???

Damn!

:frusty:


----------



## Thinuli

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Send email to vetassess guys from the same email id which you had mentioned on the Vetassess form asking for online access.
> 
> I think that will help.
> 
> 
> Regards


My agent has done everything, so is it ok to contact vetassess by me,, :nono:


----------



## tiger007

Thinuli said:


> My agent has done everything, so is it ok to contact vetassess by me,, :nono:


Hi,

My personal opinion:

If you are 100% sure, your agent is good and a genuine guy... then no need to contact VET. After all, contacting them won't make your processing faster... will it? Yeah.. you may come to know the exact status of your file.. but then...that's about it... on flip-side, your agent might get disappointed with you for not trusting his word... especially if he is a senior and/or a reputed migration agent. 

On other hand, if you do feel that your agent is not putting in 100% effort and/or might be lacking somewhere... then go ahead and contact the VET.

Really up to you.


----------



## Thinuli

tiger007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My personal opinion:
> 
> If you are 100% sure, your agent is good and a genuine guy... then no need to contact VET. After all, contacting them won't make your processing faster... will it? Yeah.. you may come to know the exact status of your file.. but then...that's about it... on flip-side, your agent might get disappointed with you for not trusting his word... especially if he is a senior and/or a reputed migration agent.
> 
> On other hand, if you do feel that your agent is not putting in 100% effort and/or might be lacking somewhere... then go ahead and contact the VET.
> 
> Really up to you.


 I think its better to wait... Ya he was a genuine guy up to now.. I ll keep posting my updates... Thanks againnn...


----------



## Yenigalla

Thinuli said:


> I think its better to wait... Ya he was a genuine guy up to now.. I ll keep posting my updates... Thanks againnn...


Kindly check if your agent is a MARA registered. As a client you have every right to be kept in the loop of communications between Vetassess and your agent.Its not a matter of trust it is a matter of professionalism that he keeps all communications transparent.You could ask your agent to send you a screenshot of your vet assess application.This will enable you to see the status of the application .,moreover you are not questioning your agents integrity,you are requesting for information which is rightfully yours.
Go ahead do not feel awkward and request your agent for the status and pls tell him to call Vetassess on your behalf.
Cheers


----------



## ashish1e834

Hey Thinuli, 

I agree with Yeni. Check if he is MARA certified & whatever, the case maybe go ahead & check with VETASSESS. You should & you must find out since, you are already past the 12 - 14 week timeline.

All the best!!


----------



## snarayan

Yenigalla said:


> Kindly check if your agent is a MARA registered. As a client you have every right to be kept in the loop of communications between Vetassess and your agent.Its not a matter of trust it is a matter of professionalism that he keeps all communications transparent.You could ask your agent to send you a screenshot of your vet assess application.This will enable you to see the status of the application .,moreover you are not questioning your agents integrity,you are requesting for information which is rightfully yours.
> Go ahead do not feel awkward and request your agent for the status and pls tell him to call Vetassess on your behalf.
> Cheers


Totally agree...in my case, my agent got me an alternative log in ID to check my VET status without having to rely on updates from the agent. You could ask VET to do that for you too.


----------



## decipline

tiger007 said:


> Hi Thinuli,
> 
> 20 weeks!!! That's a longgggg time.
> 
> Today my 15th week started... and am already getting impatient!
> 
> :shocked:
> 
> 
> @ decipline:
> 
> I guess, your agent was right... in extreme cases, what if it actually takes 18-24 weeks!!!???
> 
> Damn!
> 
> :frusty:


Hi friends

Yes. Its true. As i mentioned earlier this long waiting time is unbearable. In fact every second after 12 weeks feels like slow poison.

I tried calling vetasses today because its high time now i should have some update or firm timeline intimation for completion. Unfortunately they are closed today 10 december. So don't expect any update on website today.

With already i am in 15 week, i am getting little impatient to know the outcome. It would be better if they can atleast keep updating us about realtime line. As we all received email from Vetassess 10 days back which mentioned due to heavy load they are delayed and now process takes 10 to 12 week which is not true.

As many of us have already crossed that deadline of 12 weeks and still waiting. 

It is not uncommon for immigration department to fall behind in case of sudden flow of files but request to them is if they can inform us that now timeline is increased to XYZ weeks than we will be happy to wait and will not get anxious.

What is your openion ?


----------



## tiger007

decipline said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Yes. Its true. As i mentioned earlier this long waiting time is unbearable. In fact every second after 12 weeks feels like slow poison.
> 
> I tried calling vetasses today because its high time now i should have some update or firm timeline intimation for completion. Unfortunately they are closed today 10 december. So don't expect any update on website today.
> 
> With already i am in 15 week, i am getting little impatient to know the outcome. It would be better if they can atleast keep updating us about realtime line. As we all received email from Vetassess 10 days back which mentioned due to heavy load they are delayed and now process takes 10 to 12 week which is not true.
> 
> As many of us have already crossed that deadline of 12 weeks and still waiting.
> 
> It is not uncommon for immigration department to fall behind in case of sudden flow of files but request to them is if they can inform us that now timeline is increased to XYZ weeks than we will be happy to wait and will not get anxious.
> 
> What is your openion ?


Hi,

Seems... it's gonna take some more time! 

Another 4-5 weeks of wait will be brutal.



I guess... nothing much to do, except for wait. wait. and wait...

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ben roberto

It’s quite unfortunate that Vetassess is taking this much time. And it is quite suprising that they have not planned or have adequate manpower to serve the requests within the agreed timeline. Seems like people are waiting even after the expiry of 20 weeks.. This is seriously affecting the plans of all the applicants out there. Hope DIAC takes serious note of the issue…

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Asher.

Finally got our assessment result today (after almost 4 months)... its positive... detailed result to follow.


----------



## Nandkumar

Asher. said:


> Finally got our assessment result today (after almost 4 months)... its positive... detailed result to follow.


Congrats Asher !! That is a great news..


----------



## Asher.

Nandkumar said:


> Congrats Asher !! That is a great news..


Thanks - the only let down is that WA and SA have moved HR Adviser to off list... so the only option we have left is ACT and NT.


----------



## Yenigalla

Asher. said:


> Thanks - the only let down is that WA and SA have moved HR Adviser to off list... so the only option we have left is ACT and NT.


Congrats!
Cud you share the date of acknowledgement you recvd from Vetassess?


----------



## Asher.

Yenigalla said:


> Congrats!
> Cud you share the date of acknowledgement you recvd from Vetassess?



8th August if I remember correctly.


----------



## decipline

Asher. said:


> 8th August if I remember correctly.


Congrats Asher.

To all other friends....
if you count from 8th august...which means it took 18 weeks.

My agent seems to be right who told me that vetasses now taking 18 to 24 weeks depending upon complexity of cases.

Lets see...what other members are getting....
any one here in forum who has received doc ack on Aug end whose results are out ?

Tiger...sandy....i think ours will be out by December end...just before christmas vacation...if we are lucky...or else just open of new year when they resume from christmas vacation....

Good luck to all of us.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yenigalla

I don't think we can arrive at a timeframe based on one forum members outcome which was around 4 months. Timeframe varies from case to case based on the complexity,documents submitted,verifications reqd,etc., In general if you carefully read thru this thread, Vetassess results were announced approx 3months after ack of documents, in early 2013.In some cases 2-2.5 months ., during the course of the year
Ashish recvd his results in approx 3 months and 10days. Thinuli hasn't heard from them in nearly 20weeks. 
Vet assess must be choked with applications now that all documents are accepted digitally. So ,no transit time like earlier where we would make the payment and then courier the docs and they would send us an acknowledgement at a later date.
Anyway let's hope for a better turnover of events and expect to receive more results this week.
Cheers!


----------



## Black_Rose

Asher. said:


> Finally got our assessment result today (after almost 4 months)... its positive... detailed result to follow.


Congratulation. feeling happy for your result. which state you are going to apply? What is the requirements of applying in NT? what IELTS score they ask? please let us know as we also on the same boat coming after you 
did they call you or your employer or asked for any additional documents? 
Congratulation again...


----------



## tiger007

Asher. said:


> Thanks - the only let down is that WA and SA have moved HR Adviser to off list... so the only option we have left is ACT and NT.


Hi,

Congrats on finally getting the VET assessment.

So, which territory you are selecting -ACT or NT?


----------



## laurinoz

ben roberto said:


> It’s quite unfortunate that Vetassess is taking this much time. And it is quite suprising that they have not planned or have adequate manpower to serve the requests within the agreed timeline. Seems like people are waiting even after the expiry of 20 weeks.. This is seriously affecting the plans of all the applicants out there. Hope DIAC takes serious note of the issue…
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Agree, they did the same last year same period in time. They don't seem to plan for extra staff over busy periods, shame.. 
Let's still hope for the best, and a positive outcome for everyone, even if it means they have to wait a bit more than 12 weeks.
Maybe, we should be thankful that Vet is not rushing the assessments, and will give a fair outcome :fingerscrossed:

And congrats Asher. I'd rather choose NT over ACT, but that's personal preference!!


----------



## Amader

Hello,

Anybody please help me in regards to the VETASSESS assessment for Hotel / Motel Manager (degree level). I have Bachelor of Management degree with 1 year of experience as a Hotel Duty Manager. I want to do Vetassess assessment. But very much worried about "Highly relevant major". I have Bachelor of Management degree. Is this Highly relevant to Hotel / Motel Manager (degree level)?? Also, for Hotel / Motel Manager (degree level) positive assessment, is this important to be very senior position such as General Hotel Manager or etc.??

Any advice would me very helpful for me.

Thanks.


----------



## laurinoz

Amader said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anybody please help me in regards to the VETASSESS assessment for Hotel / Motel Manager (degree level). I have Bachelor of Management degree with 1 year of experience as a Hotel Duty Manager. I want to do Vetassess assessment. But very much worried about "Highly relevant major". I have Bachelor of Management degree. Is this Highly relevant to Hotel / Motel Manager (degree level)?? Also, for Hotel / Motel Manager (degree level) positive assessment, is this important to be very senior position such as General Hotel Manager or etc.??
> 
> Any advice would me very helpful for me.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello Amader,

Glad to meet someone from the same industry.
Here is what I extracted from the Bureau of Statistics for you:

*UNIT GROUP 1413 HOTEL AND MOTEL MANAGERS


In Australia:

AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma (ANZSCO Skill Level 2)

At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications listed above. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.
Registration or licensing may be required.

Tasks Include:

directing and overseeing reservation, reception, room service and housekeeping activities
supervising security arrangements, and garden and property maintenance
planning and supervising bar, restaurant, function and conference activities
observing liquor, gaming, and other laws and regulations
assessing and reviewing customer satisfaction
overseeing accounting and purchasing activities
ensuring compliance with occupational health and safety regulations
may provide guests with local tourism information, and arrange tours and transportation

Occupation:
141311 Hotel or Motel Manager

Alternative Titles:
Hotelier 
Publican

Organises and controls the operations of a hotel or motel to provide guest accommodation, meals and other services. Registration or licensing may be required.
Skill Level: 2

Specialisations:

Duty Manager (Hotel) 
Resort Manager*

So based on the requirements, you should be good to pass with your Bachelor in management and Deputy Manager occupation


----------



## msiqueira9

Hi there I received an email saying that my assessment was completed but there is not the final answer in the email or in the web site, do I have to wait to receive a letter in the mail in order to know the final answer?


----------



## Yenigalla

msiqueira9 said:


> Hi there I received an email saying that my assessment was completed but there is not the final answer in the email or in the web site, do I have to wait to receive a letter in the mail in order to know the final answer?


You could call them and fax the outcome to you.Congrats!


----------



## decipline

Yenigalla said:


> You could call them and fax the outcome to you.Congrats!


Hello msiquera

Can you please share your doc. received acknowledgement date by vetassess ?

Congrats for your outcome.


----------



## Amader

laurinoz said:


> Hello Amader,
> 
> Glad to meet someone from the same industry.
> Here is what I extracted from the Bureau of Statistics for you:
> 
> *UNIT GROUP 1413 HOTEL AND MOTEL MANAGERS
> 
> 
> In Australia:
> 
> AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma (ANZSCO Skill Level 2)
> 
> At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications listed above. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.
> Registration or licensing may be required.
> 
> Tasks Include:
> 
> directing and overseeing reservation, reception, room service and housekeeping activities
> supervising security arrangements, and garden and property maintenance
> planning and supervising bar, restaurant, function and conference activities
> observing liquor, gaming, and other laws and regulations
> assessing and reviewing customer satisfaction
> overseeing accounting and purchasing activities
> ensuring compliance with occupational health and safety regulations
> may provide guests with local tourism information, and arrange tours and transportation
> 
> Occupation:
> 141311 Hotel or Motel Manager
> 
> Alternative Titles:
> Hotelier
> Publican
> 
> Organises and controls the operations of a hotel or motel to provide guest accommodation, meals and other services. Registration or licensing may be required.
> Skill Level: 2
> 
> Specialisations:
> 
> Duty Manager (Hotel)
> Resort Manager*
> 
> So based on the requirements, you should be good to pass with your Bachelor in management and Deputy Manager occupation


Hello laurinoz,

I am also glad to see you from the same industry and thank yu very much for your reply. I have called VETASSESS in regards to qualification. Although they don't want to give any direct answer, but they said the qualification need to be highly relevant to Hotel or Motel Manager - 141311. One said "Bachelor of Management degree sounds okey & relevant", other other person said "I can't tell you that without assessing, but need to be highly relevant such as, Hotel Management degree". 

Pretty much confused. 

Have Anybody received positive result for Hotel or Motel Manager - 141311 from VETASSESS???

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Asher.

Yenigalla said:


> I don't think we can arrive at a timeframe based on one forum members outcome which was around 4 months. Timeframe varies from case to case based on the complexity,documents submitted,verifications reqd,etc., In general if you carefully read thru this thread, Vetassess results were announced approx 3months after ack of documents, in early 2013.In some cases 2-2.5 months ., during the course of the year
> Ashish recvd his results in approx 3 months and 10days. Thinuli hasn't heard from them in nearly 20weeks.
> Vet assess must be choked with applications now that all documents are accepted digitally. So ,no transit time like earlier where we would make the payment and then courier the docs and they would send us an acknowledgement at a later date.
> Anyway let's hope for a better turnover of events and expect to receive more results this week.
> Cheers!


Just FYI - for a fact I know that no verifications were done on our case... I believe they have a heavy workload currently.


----------



## Asher.

tiger007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats on finally getting the VET assessment.
> 
> So, which territory you are selecting -ACT or NT?


We are going to apply to both... but to be honest I am leaning towards NT.


----------



## unikorn

Asher. said:


> We are going to apply to both... but to be honest I am leaning towards NT.


Congrats Ashar! Do not forget to do your research on both, especially for active community support and availability of Halal food (if that matters). I have lived in ACT and it was not much problem there. Also, you need to look at ACT application process because from what I know, they do not like if you are applying or have applied to any other state. You have to then give them a separate statement as to why you are now interested in ACT.


----------



## 0z_dream

shubham.maksi said:


> Hi, I am quite new to all these stuff but finally i decided to apply for SC190... My case is complicated and want very less scrutiny. I choose to go with MARA agent, please help which consultancy should i choose. Y Axis (got MARA agent in Oz Charging 1.6Lac) or WWICS (Got MARA agent in India, charging 1.2 Lac). Please help


Hi,
i just came cross about this agent, actually i am through them and being frank i am not facing any issues, they are checking each and every docs and missing docs so on.


----------



## tiger007

Asher. said:


> We are going to apply to both... but to be honest I am leaning towards NT.


Hi,

I think, while lodging EOI under subclass 190, you can select ONLY 1 state/territory, which has your occupation on it's particular state/territory SOL. 
Guys.. correct me on this.

Do confirm about this.

NT huh? Interesting...

Anyway...
keep us updated about the processing time of your chosen state/territory sponsorship!

Best of Luck!


----------



## bdapplicant

My documents handed over to my agent on 25th August for submission to vetassess. Today called Vetassess and came to know that they need 2 weeks more to accomplish my case. I am tired of waiting


----------



## Yenigalla

tiger007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think, while lodging EOI under subclass 190, you can select ONLY 1 state/territory, which has your occupation on it's particular state/territory SOL.
> Guys.. correct me on this.
> 
> Do confirm about this.
> 
> NT huh? Interesting...
> 
> Anyway...
> keep us updated about the processing time of your chosen state/territory sponsorship!
> 
> Best of Luck!


Yes. Only one state can be chosen when you file for 190.Morover you have to submit a commitment statement supporting your choice of state too.


----------



## Black_Rose

bdapplicant said:


> My documents handed over to my agent on 25th August for submission to vetassess. Today called Vetassess and came to know that they need 2 weeks more to accomplish my case. I am tired of waiting


hi, which agent you are using? I am from Dhaka too. hope we will be in touch.


----------



## bdapplicant

Pls inbox me. I will reply you 



Black_Rose said:


> hi, which agent you are using? I am from Dhaka too. hope we will be in touch.


----------



## ben roberto

Vetassess X MAS vacation

LAST YEAR (2012-13) they were closed from 21st Dec till 2 Jan. Almost 2 weeks. 

Source: http://www.vetassess.com.au/download/newsletter/Summer12/E-newletter.html

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Black_Rose

bdapplicant said:


> Pls inbox me. I will reply you


please check ur inbox.


----------



## tiger007

ben roberto said:


> Vetassess X MAS vacation
> 
> LAST YEAR (2012-13) they were closed from 21st Dec till 2 Jan. Almost 2 weeks.
> 
> Source: VETASSESS NEWSLETTER - DECEMBER 2012
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I see... then it's expected, that even this year they should remain closed during this period of time.

SO, if our VETASSESS results are not out by 20th of Dec, then we got to waittt till 3rd Jan!

:frusty:


----------



## enigami

Dear Members,

I am new to this forum and amazed with the responses and clarifications people get for their queries. 

I too need a little help here. I am planning to apply for Points based Skilled Migration to Australia under General Category. Little confused in Nominating the Skilled Occupation. I'm a Masters in International Business Graduate with 7 Years of Experience in Business Analysis and Process Excellence. Now should I opt for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst or 224711 - Management and Organisation Analyst.

I understand that, If I Opt for ICT Business Analyst then ACS would be the assessing authority and they only assess Technical Education. Where as If I nominate under Management Consultant then VITASSESS would be the assessing authority. Please help me in the below :

1. What are the prospects of getting a Positive Assessment for ICT Business Analyst or Management and Organisation Analyst ?
2. If I opt for ICT Business Analyst and take the RPL Route, will I awarded any points for my work Experience?
3. What is the Education requirement for 224711 - Management and Organisation Analyst?


Appreciate your time and effort in assisting me, Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## Yenigalla

bdapplicant said:


> My documents handed over to my agent on 25th August for submission to vetassess. Today called Vetassess and came to know that they need 2 weeks more to accomplish my case. I am tired of waiting


When did you recv mail stating acknowledgement of documents from vet assess?


----------



## msiqueira9

decipline said:


> Hello msiquera
> 
> Can you please share your doc. received acknowledgement date by vetassess ?
> 
> Congrats for your outcome.


Hi there my assessment was done with an urgent request form, so I thing it has a different processing time. Still waiting to figure out what was the final outcome, very anxious.....


----------



## msiqueira9

Asher. said:


> Finally got our assessment result today (after almost 4 months)... its positive... detailed result to follow.


Hi Asher, did you manage to get you final result before receiving the oficial letter?


----------



## bdapplicant

I don't know. My agent sent those documents. My guess is by 1st week of Spetember they received the docs since i submitted all the docs to my agent on 25th August, who dwell in Australia.



Yenigalla said:


> When did you recv mail stating acknowledgement of documents from vet assess?


----------



## Yenigalla

bdapplicant said:


> My documents handed over to my agent on 25th August for submission to vetassess. Today called Vetassess and came to know that they need 2 weeks more to accomplish my case. I am tired of waiting


2weeks later??Looks like Vetassess will be away for Christmas 2weeks from now.They might clear all pending overdue applications before they sign off for christmass.


----------



## ben roberto

tiger007 said:


> I see... then it's expected, that even this year they should remain closed during this period of time. SO, if our VETASSESS results are not out by 20th of Dec, then we got to waittt till 3rd Jan! :frusty:


seems like that buddy... Mine is just 13 weeks now... used the word just cos ther r loads of seniors in this thread... 
Only option is to wait...


----------



## ben roberto

guys... got the mail that they have completed the assessment...!

Surprised... Have requested them to fax a copy... praying for a positive result... 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Yenigalla

ben roberto said:


> guys... got the mail that they have completed the assessment...!
> 
> Surprised... Have requested them to fax a copy... praying for a positive result...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


That's wonderful news Ben. Heads up- positive for sure... Not to worry!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

ben roberto said:


> guys... got the mail that they have completed the assessment...!
> 
> Surprised... Have requested them to fax a copy... praying for a positive result...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congrats mate... Wishing you best of luck... 

By any chance were you also one of the recipients who got delay in processing email from vetassess??? 

Hope all of us get the positive results before they go off for christmas holiday.


----------



## bdapplicant

I wish your words become true



Yenigalla said:


> 2weeks later??Looks like Vetassess will be away for Christmas 2weeks from now.They might clear all pending overdue applications before they sign off for christmass.


----------



## ben roberto

Yenigalla said:


> That's wonderful news Ben. Heads up- positive for sure... Not to worry!


Got the fax Yenigalla... it is positive... 

And comparable to AU Degree... 
So happy... nd relieved... 

Seniors, is it ok to submit EOI based on the fax...?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Congrats mate... Wishing you best of luck... By any chance were you also one of the recipients who got delay in processing email from vetassess??? Hope all of us get the positive results before they go off for christmas holiday.


Yeah Deepslogin... I did get tht mail... and I gave up on the results before xmas... so this was a shock...

I wish all of us who have been waiting for so long get positive results before Xmas vacation...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## as1984

ben roberto said:


> Got the fax Yenigalla... it is positive...
> 
> And comparable to AU Degree...
> So happy... nd relieved...
> 
> Seniors, is it ok to submit EOI based on the fax...?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congrats Ben !!!

An indeed a good Christmas for you 

You can surely submit the EOI based on the fax and anyways they dont require us to submit/upload any documents at EOI stage...Its just the details that you need to enter into the Skill Select...

Wish you all the best for the rest of the journey !!!


----------



## Yenigalla

as1984 said:


> Congrats Ben !!!
> 
> An indeed a good Christmas for you
> 
> You can surely submit the EOI based on the fax and anyways they dont require us to submit/upload any documents at EOI stage...Its just the details that you need to enter into the Skill Select...
> 
> Wish you all the best for the rest of the journey !!!


Congratulations Ben .,What about your occupation verification? How many years have been assessed as relevant to chosen occupation.?


----------



## Yenigalla

I must say- this week has been very fruitful .... We are recueving good news everyday along the week . Keep up the goodwork Vetassess and bless us with positive news... Its the spirit of Xmas.....


----------



## Sanasif

Hello everyone! I would like somebody to help me to apply to vetassess for the occupation nutritionist 251112
I cant seem to find any one on da forum who is a nutritionist. ..
Plz help me desperately in need of help


----------



## Sanasif

The above post is actually for my sister who is a nutritionist


----------



## ben roberto

as1984 said:


> Congrats Ben !!! An indeed a good Christmas for you  You can surely submit the EOI based on the fax and anyways they dont require us to submit/upload any documents at EOI stage...Its just the details that you need to enter into the Skill Select... Wish you all the best for the rest of the journey !!!


Thanks as1984... it is a good one.. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto

Yenigalla said:


> Congratulations Ben .,What about your occupation verification? How many years have been assessed as relevant to chosen occupation.?


I claimed 5 yrs nd got all... so 10 points I can claim right? 

Age - 25
Education - 15
Exp - 10
Language - 10

This are the points details..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Yenigalla

ben roberto said:


> I claimed 5 yrs nd got all... so 10 points I can claim right?
> 
> Age - 25
> Education - 15
> Exp - 10
> Language - 10
> 
> This are the points details..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Grt. Go ahead and file ur EOI.


----------



## Sanasif

Yenigalla said:


> Grt. Go ahead and file ur EOI.


Can u plz tell me what degree or diploma u have for interior designer?


----------



## Garry2684

Hi,

I have submitted my docs to vetassess on 8th Nov and they sent an acknowledgement of receipt on 11 Nov. Applied for HR Advisor Profile. Waiting for Vetassess outcome. IELTS: R7.5/ L7/ W8.5/ S8.


----------



## Garry2684

Hi,

I have submitted my docs to vetassess on 8th Nov and they sent an acknowledgement of receipt on 11 Nov. Applied for HR Advisor Profile. Waiting for Vetassess outcome. IELTS: R7.5/ L7/ W8.5/ S8. Anyone who applied to Vetassess on the same time?


----------



## Garry2684

ben roberto said:


> Yeah Deepslogin... I did get tht mail... and I gave up on the results before xmas... so this was a shock...
> 
> I wish all of us who have been waiting for so long get positive results before Xmas vacation...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hey, 

Its been 3 months since the receipt of your docs at Vetassess. Any news on this? Any idea how long they take to give the feedback? Good Luck!!


----------



## Yenigalla

Sanasif said:


> Can u plz tell me what degree or diploma u have for interior designer?


Diploma in Interior Design-from a private body in India


----------



## chris5550

Got a call from my agent stating that they had received the completion status from Vetassess. Have requested them to check on receiving a fax copy.


----------



## Yenigalla

chris5550 said:


> Got a call from my agent stating that they had received the completion status from Vetassess. Have requested them to check on receiving a fax copy.


Good news at last Chris! All the best!Who is your agent btw.?


----------



## tiger007

ben roberto said:


> Yeah Deepslogin... I did get tht mail... and I gave up on the results before xmas... so this was a shock...
> 
> I wish all of us who have been waiting for so long get positive results before Xmas vacation...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



CONGRATS!

Yeah... 've been waiting for 14+ weeks. I'm really hoping to get the result before VET shuts down for Christmas -New year vacation... i.e by next week.

Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## ben roberto

chris5550 said:


> Got a call from my agent stating that they had received the completion status from Vetassess. Have requested them to check on receiving a fax copy.


congrats Chris... hope more will come in the next few days...


----------



## ben roberto

Garry2684 said:


> Hey, Its been 3 months since the receipt of your docs at Vetassess. Any news on this? Any idea how long they take to give the feedback? Good Luck!!


Got it faxed today only... it took 13 weeks..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jpadda001

delayed delayed delayed phew finally applied for skill assessment from vetassess today

for library technician with 3years experience and qualification Bsc.(non medical), Msc (physics)


----------



## jpadda001

Garry2684 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my docs to vetassess on 8th Nov and they sent an acknowledgement of receipt on 11 Nov. Applied for HR Advisor Profile. Waiting for Vetassess outcome. IELTS: R7.5/ L7/ W8.5/ S8.


hi bro one quick question

did u pay vetassess by credit card or by dd ?

i applied today and i have sent DD


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Yenigalla said:


> Good news at last Chris! All the best!Who is your agent btw.?


Hey Yenigalla, 

Did you also receive the email from VETASSESS stating that your results will be delayed?? 

I haven't received it, and as ben stated that he had it, I am trying to figure out as to whether all people who received emails from vetassess stating delay in processing will get results before they off for a christmas holiday.


----------



## gmgo.sg

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey Yenigalla,
> 
> Did you also receive the email from VETASSESS stating that your results will be delayed??
> 
> I haven't received it, and as ben stated that he had it, I am trying to figure out as to whether all people who received emails from vetassess stating delay in processing will get results before they off for a christmas holiday.


I dont think that is possible bcoz there are few who applied at the end of Nov and first week of dec but still got that email from vet...

Anybody from Oct recvd their results...


----------



## Yenigalla

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey Yenigalla,
> 
> Did you also receive the email from VETASSESS stating that your results will be delayed??
> 
> I haven't received it, and as ben stated that he had it, I am trying to figure out as to whether all people who received emails from vetassess stating delay in processing will get results before they off for a christmas holiday.


Yes I recvd the mail.Vet jad sent out a mail to all applicants.It doesnt havr anything to do with the results being sent out cutrently.
pls update your signature depicting your timeline.


----------



## rashe_12

*Still Waiting*

My docs got acknowledged on Sep 6th and will complete 14 weeks of wait this weekend. Praying that I get a positive outcome before they go on vacation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yenigalla

rashe_12 said:


> My docs got acknowledged on Sep 6th and will complete 14 weeks of wait this weekend. Praying that I get a positive outcome before they go on vacation :fingerscrossed:


This is really worrying now. VET has just 1 working week before the vacation kick starts.There are loads of us waiting to hear from them.Hope they had planned and deputed more staff to clear the pending cases.Lets hope that they will clear all our cases before they set sail for Xmas.:fingerscrossed:
:grouphug:


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Yenigalla said:


> This is really worrying now. VET has just 1 working week before the vacation kick starts.There are loads of us waiting to hear from them.Hope they had planned and deputed more staff to clear the pending cases.Lets hope that they will clear all our cases before they set sail for Xmas.:fingerscrossed:
> :grouphug:


Hi Yenigalla, 

Did you call them asking them how much more time they will take for completion of assessment??


----------



## jcmk

i received an email today saying it's completed!! just below 12 weeks, i'm surprised! waiting for fax now...


----------



## karim elkady

My agent just told me that it is completed she is just waiting for the fax to come through been almost 14 weeks!! hopefully its a positive


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

jcmk said:


> i received an email today saying it's completed!! just below 12 weeks, i'm surprised! waiting for fax now...


 Congrats Jcmk..... Prior to the results, Did you receive the delay in processing email from vetassess??


----------



## jcmk

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Congrats Jcmk..... Prior to the results, Did you receive the delay in processing email from vetassess??


yup i did too, so was giving up hope of getting it before xmas, but surprise!

I wonder whether they will fax within the day or I have to wait till after the weekend..


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

jcmk said:


> yup i did too, so was giving up hope of getting it before xmas, but surprise!
> 
> I wonder whether they will fax within the day or I have to wait till after the weekend..


It seems everyone who got this email are getting their results before christmas... 
Unfortunately I haven't received that email :-(


----------



## gmgo.sg

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> It seems everyone who got this email are getting their results before christmas...
> Unfortunately I haven't received that email :-(


Deeps:Thats not correct buddy...u can say everyone who received results have got that email but not that everyone who rcvd email are getting results...i am sure u will rcv ur results b4 xmas...

JCMK:Generally fax shld be rcvd within hrs from calling them...can you pls update yoir signature with timelines..thank you


----------



## Yenigalla

jcmk said:


> i received an email today saying it's completed!! just below 12 weeks, i'm surprised! waiting for fax now...


Congrats ! Looks like Vet is doing a quick job and sending us the good news. 
What I don't follow is there are a lot more applicants waiting to be assessed. Hope they follow a particular pattern of completion.


----------



## jcmk

sigh, i missed their closing time so didnt get the fax. did anyone check whether the result is updated on the online account after 24 hours like stated in their website?

and what is the reference number? is it the same as the application ref no or is it a different one?

thought i could make next monday's invitation, looks like i'll have to wait till Jan for invitation now.


----------



## ben roberto

jcmk said:


> sigh, i missed their closing time so didnt get the fax. did anyone check whether the result is updated on the online account after 24 hours like stated in their website? and what is the reference number? is it the same as the application ref no or is it a different one? thought i could make next monday's invitation, looks like i'll have to wait till Jan for invitation now.


Hi Jcmk,

Mine is not updated in the online account after 24 hrs.. It is still completed only..

However received the fax yesterday in which they have added '(nb)' after the original application ref for the skill assess ref no. 

Chill.. U will have the +ve result... 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## chris5550

The wait is over atlast and I have received my assessment outcome as 'Positive':high5:
The outcome was available in the VETASSESS website after 24 hours of the completion status. Thanks to everyone in this thread for all your support!


----------



## Yenigalla

chris5550 said:


> The wait is over atlast and I have received my assessment outcome as 'Positive':high5:
> The outcome was available in the VETASSESS website after 24 hours of the completion status. Thanks to everyone in this thread for all your support!


Congrats Chris!!!!
Go ahead and file your EOI.


----------



## ben roberto

chris5550 said:


> The wait is over atlast and I have received my assessment outcome as 'Positive':high5: The outcome was available in the VETASSESS website after 24 hours of the completion status. Thanks to everyone in this thread for all your support!


Congrats Chris... EOI time...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Yenigalla

Pray there's good news in the week ahead!!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Yenigalla said:


> Pray there's good news in the week ahead!!


Will pray for you bro, and also eagerly check the Vetassess website for my results... May God bless us all with positive outcome before Christmas


----------



## Black_Rose

anyone also applied for PTA along with Assessment? does it take the same time as assessment or take more time? any idea??


----------



## snarayan

Black_Rose said:


> anyone also applied for PTA along with Assessment? does it take the same time as assessment or take more time? any idea??


I applied for PTA along with Skills Assessment. I got both of it in my 9th week.


----------



## jcmk

congrats chris & ben!! my status still just says completed ahhh it's gonna be a long weekend

yenigalla i hope yours gets completed next week, would be a good xmas present!


----------



## ben roberto

Black_Rose said:


> anyone also applied for PTA along with Assessment? does it take the same time as assessment or take more time? any idea??


 Got both together. Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto

Yenigalla said:


> Pray there's good news in the week ahead!!


Yenigalla.. u r almost there.. will pray for you...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## rashe_12

Yenigalla said:


> Pray there's good news in the week ahead!!


Praying hard....hope I get a positive assessment. Completed 14 weeks; from Monday it would be the 15th week of agonising wait


----------



## Yenigalla

Ben- you should be expecting an invite in the Dec 16th round.
Rashe- what are your future plans?
My occupation is in limited category, hope i get the positive assessment soon,I have a lot of paperwork to do in order to submit the verification.Alittle skeptical about making everything ready before receiving the assessment.


----------



## ben roberto

Yenigalla said:


> Ben- you should be expecting an invite in the Dec 16th round. Rashe- what are your future plans? My occupation is in limited category, hope i get the positive assessment soon,I have a lot of paperwork to do in order to submit the verification.Alittle skeptical about making everything ready before receiving the assessment.


yeah Yeni... hope so...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto

Guys, I have a question...

I just came across a thread where some 2 yr deduction from experience has to be done for those assessed by ACS. Is this the same for vetasses as well? For eg in the exp if vetassess has mentioned that the total no. of yrs exp as 5, is it required to claim only 3? Request ur guidance..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Yenigalla

ben roberto said:


> Guys, I have a question...
> 
> I just came across a thread where some 2 yr deduction from experience has to be done for those assessed by ACS. Is this the same for vetasses as well? For eg in the exp if vetassess has mentioned that the total no. of yrs exp as 5, is it required to claim only 3? Request ur guidance..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


If Vet had assessed all5yrs of your experience you can definitely go ahead and claim the same, unless Vet clearly states that your work experience from----date to -----date and this timeperiod is much lessesr than your claim.
So unless otherwise specified you can proceed with no of yrs as 5


----------



## ben roberto

Yenigalla said:


> If Vet had assessed all5yrs of your experience you can definitely go ahead and claim the same, unless Vet clearly states that your work experience from----date to -----date and this timeperiod is much lessesr than your claim. So unless otherwise specified you can proceed with no of yrs as 5


Thanks buddy... relieved.. 
Yes. They have put all as relevant..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Nandkumar

ben roberto said:


> Thanks buddy... relieved..
> Yes. They have put all as relevant..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Ben,

Congrats for your positive assessment. We are applying under the same code as Internal Auditor under 189. We both live in Middle East. Had a few questions:

1. What is your background? Do you need only Chartered Accountant or Equivalent? Will B.Com in Accounting and Auditing with 3 years work with large IA firm work?
2. Where your employers contacted?


----------



## ben roberto

Nandkumar said:


> Hi Ben, Congrats for your positive assessment. We are applying under the same code as Internal Auditor under 189. We both live in Middle East. Had a few questions: 1. What is your background? Do you need only Chartered Accountant or Equivalent? Will B.Com in Accounting and Auditing with 3 years work with large IA firm work? 2. Where your employers contacted?


Hey Nandkumar, I'm a CA. But Bcom with 1 yr IA exp will do. 

Actually I didn't check if they were contacted or not. But I did inform them nd got the work ref letters except my current manager. And I'm sure that he is not contacted.... 

I did put a request not to contact my current employer...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Nandkumar

ben roberto said:


> Hey Nandkumar, I'm a CA. But Bcom with 1 yr IA exp will do.
> 
> Actually I didn't check if they were contacted or not. But I did inform them nd got the work ref letters except my current manager. And I'm sure that he is not contacted....
> 
> I did put a request not to contact my current employer...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks a lot man !! Makes my next 5-6 weeks bearable.. Wat docs does EOI need? Did u prepare any of them before your assessment results?


----------



## ben roberto

Nandkumar said:


> Thanks a lot man !! Makes my next 5-6 weeks bearable.. Wat docs does EOI need? Did u prepare any of them before your assessment results?


Anytime man..
I know... hang in there... only a few more days..
Luckily EOI is just a statement of facts. No docs required to be attached. Only the details have to be recorded. The points is estimated by the system based on the particulars we fill in.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bdapplicant

You can claim 5 years. I am also an Internal Auditor. I am eagerly waiting for my assessment. 



ben roberto said:


> Guys, I have a question...
> 
> I just came across a thread where some 2 yr deduction from experience has to be done for those assessed by ACS. Is this the same for vetasses as well? For eg in the exp if vetassess has mentioned that the total no. of yrs exp as 5, is it required to claim only 3? Request ur guidance..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto

Got the invite....  Thnks almighty, all you guys, seniors especially _shel... I know it's just the beginning... but I think at least the initial phase is over... Hope the info I recorded in EOI are all accurate...  Have to arrange the funds now... cos I expected it to happen in Jan..  hope to apply by mid of Jan 2014... Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto

bdapplicant said:


> You can claim 5 years. I am also an Internal Auditor. I am eagerly waiting for my assessment.


thanks bdapplicant.. all the best..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bharathp

ben roberto said:


> Got the invite....  Thnks almighty, all you guys, seniors especially _shel... I know it's just the beginning... but I think at least the initial phase is over... Hope the info I recorded in EOI are all accurate...  Have to arrange the funds now... cos I expected it to happen in Jan..  hope to apply by mid of Jan 2014... Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats Ben.....u got or invite so quickly....


----------



## Yenigalla

ben roberto said:


> Got the invite....  Thnks almighty, all you guys, seniors especially _shel... I know it's just the beginning... but I think at least the initial phase is over... Hope the info I recorded in EOI are all accurate...  Have to arrange the funds now... cos I expected it to happen in Jan..  hope to apply by mid of Jan 2014... Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats Ben!!!


----------



## bdapplicant

Dear ben, congrats, what was your total points, can you pls let me know?




ben roberto said:


> Got the invite....  Thnks almighty, all you guys, seniors especially _shel... I know it's just the beginning... but I think at least the initial phase is over... Hope the info I recorded in EOI are all accurate...  Have to arrange the funds now... cos I expected it to happen in Jan..  hope to apply by mid of Jan 2014... Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jcmk

Got my fax already, it's positive, all 7 years relevant! Also submitted EOI but I dont know if I already missed the 16 Dec boat.. I see many have gotten their invites already.. anyone have any idea whether there's a cutoff time when they lock in all EOIs before processing invites? I'm at 80 points so that's not an issue.


----------



## sandysworld

Guys any results or updates as of today ?


----------



## ben roberto

Yenigalla said:


> Congrats Ben!!!


Thanks Yenigalla..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto

bdapplicant said:


> Dear ben, congrats, what was your total points, can you pls let me know?


60 only..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto

jcmk said:


> Got my fax already, it's positive, all 7 years relevant! Also submitted EOI but I dont know if I already missed the 16 Dec boat.. I see many have gotten their invites already.. anyone have any idea whether there's a cutoff time when they lock in all EOIs before processing invites? I'm at 80 points so that's not an issue.


Congrats jcmk...
I think the system send automatic invites at 12 am Sydney time, on 1st nd 3rd Monday of the month. I believe u will get invite on 6th Jan. 80 points is cool man.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jcmk

ben roberto said:


> Congrats jcmk...
> I think the system send automatic invites at 12 am Sydney time, on 1st nd 3rd Monday of the month. I believe u will get invite on 6th Jan. 80 points is cool man.


thanks ben. and congrats on receiving your invitation! im a bit sad that I missed this round due to my own carelessness. They actually emailed me on the completion at 1+pm Melbourne time, but I only saw it at 4+, so didn't manage to get the fax on the day itself.

to all those who are waiting for results and want to get a fax copy, vetassess does their faxing at 3pm Melbourne time daily, so check daily before 3pm, and if you see the completion email, reply and ask for a fax straightaway AND call them to say you have emailed, and ask them (again) to fax in the same day. if you dont have a fax number, try this site efax.com. it will allow people to send you faxes like normal, and it will go to your email. First 30 days trial is free.

i cant wait to lodge my visa application, all my documents are scanned and ready to go!


----------



## bharathp

ben roberto said:


> Congrats jcmk...
> I think the system send automatic invites at 12 am Sydney time, on 1st nd 3rd Monday of the month. I believe u will get invite on 6th Jan. 80 points is cool man.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Don't they wait for documents and draft to reach them before spending invite


----------



## jcmk

bharathp said:


> Don't they wait for documents and draft to reach them before spending invite


no, you dont need to send any documents for EOI. you only need to give the details and relevant reference numbers wiith the EOI.


----------



## bharathp

jcmk said:


> no, you dont need to send any documents for EOI. you only need to give the details and relevant reference numbers wiith the EOI.


I have done the same on 7th DEC. And also they have received skills select docs today pending acknowledgement. But have not received any correspondence or invite. Should I ring them up. Wat no. Should I call. Pls advice


----------



## tiger007

Hello to all,

My VETASSESS status : completed full 15 weeks of longgg wait. Still no result. 

Today marks the start of *16th week.* 

 :noidea: 

If my VETASSESS result is not out by this weekend, then 've to wait till Jan... most probably atleast till 2nd week of Jan 2014... and that will mean waiting for 19 weeks or so!

:frusty:


----------



## Yenigalla

tiger007 said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> My VETASSESS status : completed full 15 weeks of longgg wait. Still no result.
> 
> Today marks the start of *16th week.*
> 
> :noidea:
> 
> If my VETASSESS result is not out by this weekend, then 've to wait till Jan... most probably atleast till 2nd week of Jan 2014... and that will mean waiting for 19 weeks or so!
> 
> :frusty:


Hi. From what I see looks like all cases who recvd ack of docs before Sept10th are yet yo be assessed, probably our case officer is sluggish. My case id not complicated either that it should be taking them so long. My occupation falls under Group B and my graduation core subjects and occupation are totally unrelated.However,I am claiming 8yrs xperience in the related field.Submitted all the proofs and payslips,IT returns too.
Lets wait and watch the fun.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Yenigalla said:


> Hi. From what I see looks like all cases who recvd ack of docs before Sept10th are yet yo be assessed, probably our case officer is sluggish. My case id not complicated either that it should be taking them so long. My occupation falls under Group B and my graduation core subjects and occupation are totally unrelated.However,I am claiming 8yrs xperience in the related field.Submitted all the proofs and payslips,IT returns too.
> Lets wait and watch the fun.


Hi, 

Called vetassess this afternoon, lady answered the call and she said as I have crossed 12 weeks she is asking to take up case as early as possible and she said that they will be going for Christmas holiday after 3 days and they will be back from 2nd of January. 

Hopefully they will give all of us a good Christmas present in form of positive assessment.


----------



## tiger007

Yenigalla said:


> Hi. From what I see looks like all cases who recvd ack of docs before Sept10th are yet yo be assessed, probably our case officer is sluggish. My case id not complicated either that it should be taking them so long. My occupation falls under Group B and my graduation core subjects and occupation are totally unrelated.However,I am claiming 8yrs xperience in the related field.Submitted all the proofs and payslips,IT returns too.
> Lets wait and watch the fun.


Hi,

I see.

But it's unfair man... some of us have to wait for over 16-19 weeks...


----------



## Yenigalla

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Called vetassess this afternoon, lady answered the call and she said as I have crossed 12 weeks she is asking to take up case as early as possible and she said that they will be going for Christmas holiday after 3 days and they will be back from 2nd of January.
> 
> Hopefully they will give all of us a good Christmas present in form of positive assessment.


Whem was your date of acknowledgement?
I thought they were working this whole week. Looks like they will be off from Thursday itself.19/12/2013.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Yenigalla said:


> Whem was your date of acknowledgement?
> I thought they were working this whole week. Looks like they will be off from Thursday itself.19/12/2013.


Hi, it was 20th September 2013..


----------



## Black_Rose

I think they are working on the end of September application now.


----------



## gmgo.sg

Black_Rose said:


> I think they are working on the end of September application now.


Hi seniors...can you pls advise if the online status directly moves from InProgress to Complete or are there any statuses in between? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Yenigalla

Out of desperation I mailed Vetassess today enquiring about my outcome. Really regret it now. Is it a good idea to call them tomorrow?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Yenigalla said:


> Out of desperation I mailed Vetassess today enquiring about my outcome. Really regret it now. Is it a good idea to call them tomorrow?


I had called them and have quoted the conversation in my previous posts.... Lady was pleasant and she said the same thing which we all know... If results are not Out by Friday then we will have to wait till January they open up... 


Still I think there is no harm in calling them. In fact it's a good idea to call them and ask them what's going on?!


----------



## bdapplicant

Just call them and ask them. I did and they replied me politely. Hope that, we will get result soon.




Yenigalla said:


> Out of desperation I mailed Vetassess today enquiring about my outcome. Really regret it now. Is it a good idea to call them tomorrow?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

bdapplicant said:


> Just call them and ask them. I did and they replied me politely. Hope that, we will get result soon.


Hi.. 

Can you share when were your documents received by VETASSESS?


----------



## Yenigalla

+61 3 9655 4801. Guys cud you confirm vet assess no.pls?Is this right?
@bdapplicant-you mentioned in your earlier posts that your immigration agent is placed in AU. Did you call Vet or did your agent call on your behalf?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Yenigalla said:


> +61 3 9655 4801. Guys cud you confirm vet assess no.pls?Is this right?
> @bdapplicant-you mentioned in your earlier posts that your immigration agent is placed in AU. Did you call Vet or did your agent call on your behalf?


Yes number is correct... You need to select option 4 after landing on to board line.


----------



## Yenigalla

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Yes number is correct... You need to select option 4 after landing on to board line.


Grt.. Will call around 10:00am Melbourne time


----------



## bdapplicant

I handed over the docs to my agent's Bangladesh office on 25th. My agent is in Australia. So, i expect if maximum delays occurs then my docs should be reached by Sept 10 to vetasses.



DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi..
> 
> Can you share when were your documents received by VETASSESS?


----------



## bdapplicant

I directly called vetasses. 



Yenigalla said:


> +61 3 9655 4801. Guys cud you confirm vet assess no.pls?Is this right?
> @bdapplicant-you mentioned in your earlier posts that your immigration agent is placed in AU. Did you call Vet or did your agent call on your behalf?


----------



## chris5550

Hi Yenigalla, ben and jcmk: Thanks for your wishes! Congrats to Ben & jcmk as well

@ Yenigalla: Let's continue praying to have your assessment completed before they go on their vacation.

My next plan is to wait until July'14 for SA's SNOL listing.


----------



## Yenigalla

Tks Chris, that's a long wait. Why don't you consider ACT? Its not that bad afterall


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Yenigalla said:


> Grt.. Will call around 10:00am Melbourne time


Hi, 

Did you call them??


----------



## Yenigalla

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you call them??


same old.same old....
They are flushed with work n they R trying their best to clear all cases including mine.
Anyway, even if they are done there is nothing much I can do bcuz ACT is closed for holidays.


----------



## sushantanana

*Help please*

Hi Experts,

I'm from India and would like to file PR under 189/190 category. I just went to a consultant named Apex Visas in Delhi to understand the process and I'm completely new to this.

Can you please suggest me on what should I do next? Should I go through a consultant or do it myself. Do you have any suggestion please on any thing that can help me like which consultant is fine or the route I should take.

Many Thanks


----------



## Yenigalla

sushantanana said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I'm from India and would like to file PR under 189/190 category. I just went to a consultant named Apex Visas in Delhi to understand the process and I'm completely new to this.
> 
> Can you please suggest me on what should I do next? Should I go through a consultant or do it myself. Do you have any suggestion please on any thing that can help me like which consultant is fine or the route I should take.
> 
> Many Thanks


Hi
First and foremost check your occupation code availability on the AU immi website.Read through the roles and resposibilitirs of the occupation code and confirm that your current occupation/job has relevance to the same. Check whether CSOL or SOL.
Choose 189/190 based on availability of your occupation. Approach the relevant assessing body pertaining to your occupation code and start your assessment. Once assessment id completed file your EOI through skillselect.You will recieve an invite from DIBP stating you can lodge your visa application.
If your case is not very complicated you can proceed on your own without the help of an agent.If you do not have the time to read through variuos related threads in this forum n gather sufficient info,you cud employ an agent to act on ur behalf.


----------



## vinit

*Hey*



sandysworld said:


> Guys any results or updates as of today ?


Hey Sandy, I had filed my VETASSESS on 01.10.13, looking at the current posts on timelines, the result should come by January end I suppose! 

Since you are also applying under the same category, I was just wondering about the availability of SS quota of ICT BDM in any states? I wanted to apply for SA SS but since they have changed the status to 'Special conditions apply', is there any other state sponsoring this at the moment? Else, when will the quota's re-open, if you have any clue?

Cheers!


----------



## aunswa

vinit said:


> Hey Sandy, I had filed my VETASSESS on 01.10.13, looking at the current posts on timelines, the result should come by January end I suppose!
> 
> Since you are also applying under the same category, I was just wondering about the availability of SS quota of ICT BDM in any states? I wanted to apply for SA SS but since they have changed the status to 'Special conditions apply', is there any other state sponsoring this at the moment? Else, when will the quota's re-open, if you have any clue?
> 
> Cheers!


You can check availability for any occupation on this web site, just enter your anzsco code and you will get answer who is looking for your occupation.


----------



## rashe_12

aunswa said:


> You can check availability for any occupation on this web site, just enter your anzsco code and you will get answer who is looking for your occupation.


Hey that was a very useful link - thanks for sharing


----------



## rashe_12

Yenigalla said:


> Ben- you should be expecting an invite in the Dec 16th round.
> Rashe- what are your future plans?
> My occupation is in limited category, hope i get the positive assessment soon,I have a lot of paperwork to do in order to submit the verification.Alittle skeptical about making everything ready before receiving the assessment.


No future plans....will take one step at a time. Only once I get my assessment results (hopefully positive) I will take next steps as I've all documents ready so don't have to run about for anything.

Yes, even my occupation is listed as limited in ACT and not listed on any other state. I don't think it will get filled too soon (looking at the numbers on skill select)

If my assessment results are not out this week then I guess my wait gets extended till mid/end of Jan as Vetassess will be swamped with more pile ups


----------



## sandysworld

vinit said:


> Hey Sandy, I had filed my VETASSESS on 01.10.13, looking at the current posts on timelines, the result should come by January end I suppose! Since you are also applying under the same category, I was just wondering about the availability of SS quota of ICT BDM in any states? I wanted to apply for SA SS but since they have changed the status to 'Special conditions apply', is there any other state sponsoring this at the moment? Else, when will the quota's re-open, if you have any clue? Cheers!


Vinit as of now none of the states are open for ICT BDM, even I am eagerly looking for SA Snol to reopen...not really sure when it's gonna happen...


----------



## vinit

sandysworld said:


> Vinit as of now none of the states are open for ICT BDM, even I am eagerly looking for SA Snol to reopen...not really sure when it's gonna happen...


Cheers bro.. Let's hope it opens soon!


----------



## Buddy11

Yenigalla said:


> Hi
> First and foremost check your occupation code availability on the AU immi website.Read through the roles and resposibilitirs of the occupation code and confirm that your current occupation/job has relevance to the same. Check whether CSOL or SOL.
> Choose 189/190 based on availability of your occupation. Approach the relevant assessing body pertaining to your occupation code and start your assessment. Once assessment id completed file your EOI through skillselect.You will recieve an invite from DIBP stating you can lodge your visa application.
> If your case is not very complicated you can proceed on your own without the help of an agent.If you do not have the time to read through variuos related threads in this forum n gather sufficient info,you cud employ an agent to act on ur behalf.


Hi Yenigalla,

I really appreciate the post above. I assume before assessment I need to clear IELTS. Once I have IELTS and scores from assessing authority I can proceed with expression of interest. Correct me if I am wrong. I am new over here


----------



## unikorn

aunswa said:


> You can check availability for any occupation on this web site, just enter your anzsco code and you will get answer who is looking for your occupation.


That was quite useful site you mentioned. Provided answers to questions I could not get answer for elsewhere. Thanks!


----------



## Yenigalla

Buddy11 said:


> Hi Yenigalla,
> 
> I really appreciate the post above. I assume before assessment I need to clear IELTS. Once I have IELTS and scores from assessing authority I can proceed with expression of interest. Correct me if I am wrong. I am new over here


You cud appear for ielts anytime before submitting EOI.So you cud apply to the assessing authority and then apply for ielts too


----------



## sandysworld

Guys I just got an email from vetassess that my assessment is completed...should I call them and ask them to send a fax ? Please advice !


----------



## n.sh

Dont wait, just call them, they will ask for the e-mail, send the mail and await your fax..



sandysworld said:


> Guys I just got an email from vetassess that my assessment is completed...should I call them and ask them to send a fax ? Please advice !


----------



## Yenigalla

n.sh said:


> Dont wait, just call them, they will ask for the e-mail, send the mail and await your fax..


contact them asap. Sandy., they close in another 1hr


----------



## sandysworld

I just called them...the agent asked me to send an email to [email protected] and said that they take about 48 hours to respond. I just subscribed to faxmyway.com and got a fax number from there and I am done sending an email to vetassess requesting to send me the fax as we'll...keeping my fingers crossed. Absolutely nervous at this movement.


----------



## sandysworld

n.sh said:


> Dont wait, just call them, they will ask for the e-mail, send the mail and await your fax..


How long do you think it will take for the email ?


----------



## snarayan

sandysworld said:


> How long do you think it will take for the email ?


You should get your fax within 24 hours from the from the time of your request. I was told that they normally send out faxes between 1PM and 3PM local time. 

Hopefully you should get it tomorrow between this time.


----------



## sandysworld

snarayan said:


> You should get your fax within 24 hours from the from the time of your request. I was told that they normally send out faxes between 1PM and 3PM local time. Hopefully you should get it tomorrow between this time.


Thanks Snarayan !


----------



## gchabs

Guys,

When is VETASSESS closing for Christmas!? How long is their break!?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

gchabs said:


> Guys,
> 
> When is VETASSESS closing for Christmas!? How long is their break!?


From 20th December to 2nd of January


----------



## gchabs

I see, I was asked to upload my photo which I missed earlier. You reckon my status will change to received tomorrow!? Or else Christmas break will delay the status change.

I actually submitted all my other docs on the 10th and only this morning received an email asking me for uploading the photo.


----------



## aunswa

gchabs said:


> Guys,
> 
> When is VETASSESS closing for Christmas!? How long is their break!?


Generally they will be closed from 20/12/3013 till 03/01/2014, but as can I see they will be closed also on 19/12/2013 between 12:00 pm and 2:30 pm.
Mostly it is about 14 days of break.


----------



## sumdur

Guys, 

Finally after 5.5 months of struggle, I got a news of positive assessment. I had a very painful assessment. 
Initially I selected the occupation code "Marketing specialist" but the case office gave me a negative result after 12 weeks and asked me to re-assess for "Technical sales rep" another 10 weeks.

During the interaction they now told me that their usual time of assessment is increased to 12-14 weeks.

Guys, best of luck for this painful journey.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Yenigalla

Congrats Sandy n Sumdur.


----------



## Black_Rose

sumdur said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally after 5.5 months of struggle, I got a news of positive assessment. I had a very painful assessment.
> Initially I selected the occupation code "Marketing specialist" but the case office gave me a negative result after 12 weeks and asked me to re-assess for "Technical sales rep" another 10 weeks.
> 
> During the interaction they now told me that their usual time of assessment is increased to 12-14 weeks.
> 
> Guys, best of luck for this painful journey.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Congrats. Nice to see your positive outcome still after a painful journey. 
when your case officer asked you to re-assess for '' Technical sales rep'', did you need to resubmit a new application and fees? Thanks


----------



## sumdur

Black_Rose said:


> Congrats. Nice to see your positive outcome still after a painful journey.
> when your case officer asked you to re-assess for '' Technical sales rep'', did you need to resubmit a new application and fees? Thanks


Dear Black_Rose,

Thanks.

The application was simple, just the occupation code change form. But I had to shell out additional $600 for re-assessment.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Black_Rose

sumdur said:


> Dear Black_Rose,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> The application was simple, just the occupation code change form. But I had to shell out additional $600 for re-assessment.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Oh ok, they mean business. Instead of giving negative outcome they could simply suggest you to change the occupation during your assessment. I am nervous as I can see VETASSESS are strict on their money taking business policy with poor service. Anyway, good luck with your EOI, which state u are applying? Please update us. :rockon:


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Help Needed for assessment*

Hello Everyone/ Seniors

I want to inquire on behalf of my younger brother who is working as line cook in Dubai. He has done B.sc in hotel Management(3 years Degree) and passed out in 2009.I have looked over internet and found out that cooks need to assess their education/experience from VETASSESS. I read over their site but didnot understand their procedure of assessment.

Now, can anyone over this thread help me out that what are the exact requirements of VETASSESS for skill assessment and do they also need career episodes like EA(i have gone through that so know about Engineer Australia). Moreover, cooks are in SOL so he can apply as skilled migrant after assessment.

I dont want him to use any agent in his case as i am proceeding mine with one agent and like everyone, i didn't find them very useful. People over this forum are much helpful than agents.

Looking for some positive response. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ashish1e834

14 day :xmastree: break for VETASSES layball:layball:

Man I so badly want an employer like VET :rockon:


----------



## ben roberto

sumdur said:


> Guys, Finally after 5.5 months of struggle, I got a news of positive assessment. I had a very painful assessment. Initially I selected the occupation code "Marketing specialist" but the case office gave me a negative result after 12 weeks and asked me to re-assess for "Technical sales rep" another 10 weeks. During the interaction they now told me that their usual time of assessment is increased to 12-14 weeks. Guys, best of luck for this painful journey. Regards, sumdur


Congrats Sumdur.. Sure ur rest of the journey will be smooth.. all the best..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Called vetassess this afternoon, lady answered the call and she said as I have crossed 12 weeks she is asking to take up case as early as possible and she said that they will be going for Christmas holiday after 3 days and they will be back from 2nd of January.
> 
> Hopefully they will give all of us a good Christmas present in form of positive assessment.


Hi, 

Just got fax assessment is positive.. Documents were received by vetassess on last week of September. 

Off to find jobs in Act.. My occupation is marked as limited. 


Thanks all for support... Wish Yenigalla and all others who had sent the documents of or before September get their assessment as positive.


----------



## Yenigalla

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got fax assessment is positive.. Documents were received by vetassess on last week of September.
> 
> Off to find jobs in Act.. My occupation is marked as limited.
> 
> 
> Thanks all for support... Wish Yenigalla and all others who had sent the documents of or before September get their assessment as positive.


Congrats Deeps. Merry Xmas! And a very Happy New year!!
Think ACT is closed from Dec 24th to Jan 6th.


----------



## gkvithia

I hope Vetassess comes out with a new year resolution, to speed up vetting process !


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello Everyone/ Seniors
> 
> I want to inquire on behalf of my younger brother who is working as line cook in Dubai. He has done B.sc in hotel Management(3 years Degree) and passed out in 2009.I have looked over internet and found out that cooks need to assess their education/experience from VETASSESS. I read over their site but didnot understand their procedure of assessment.
> 
> Now, can anyone over this thread help me out that what are the exact requirements of VETASSESS for skill assessment and do they also need career episodes like EA(i have gone through that so know about Engineer Australia). Moreover, cooks are in SOL so he can apply as skilled migrant after assessment.
> 
> I dont want him to use any agent in his case as i am proceeding mine with one agent and like everyone, i didn't find them very useful. People over this forum are much helpful than agents.
> 
> Looking for some positive response.
> Thanks in advance


Bumping this one... Anyone please

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## roze

Surjeet 

Kindly look at the vet assess website for details vetassess.com.au
also have a look at 
Migrant Skills Recognition Service
Applying for a general professional occupation - VETASSESS


----------



## GSingh08

Hi Guys,

I would like to add myself in your discussion forum, i am Hotel Management Diploma holder and i have also done my graduation from Lucknow university on correspondence basis. Have more than 8 years of experience in hotel industry. Currently working for London Based Serviced Apartment Company who have their reservation office in Delhi, India as Reservation and operations manager for their Delhi/NCR Properties. My responsibilities matches with Hotel or Motel Manager responsibilities and also worked with 5 star hotels as Duty Manager. Please advise whether Vetassess would consider my graduation or diploma for points of qualification?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

roze said:


> Surjeet
> 
> Kindly look at the vet assess website for details vetassess.com.au
> also have a look at
> Migrant Skills Recognition Service
> Applying for a general professional occupation - VETASSESS


Thank you very much roze.. Appreciate your efforts


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

GSingh08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to add myself in your discussion forum, i am Hotel Management Diploma holder and i have also done my graduation from Lucknow university on correspondence basis. Have more than 8 years of experience in hotel industry. Currently working for London Based Serviced Apartment Company who have their reservation office in Delhi, India as Reservation and operations manager for their Delhi/NCR Properties. My responsibilities matches with Hotel or Motel Manager responsibilities and also worked with 5 star hotels as Duty Manager. Please advise whether Vetassess would consider my graduation or diploma for points of qualification?


Hi Gsingh08
It seems like we can help each other. I dont know whether you have seen my previous post or not but i had raised a query about my younger brother who is also from same line as yours. Though he is a cook and have lesser exp than yours. 
Please be in touch bro and if you have any information about the process, share it


----------



## Yenigalla

Guys... Recvd intimation that my assessment is completed today. Emailed them asking them to fax a copy. But I guess I can expect it tomorrow only. Hope it's positive.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Yenigalla said:


> Guys... Recvd intimation that my assessment is completed today. Emailed them asking them to fax a copy. But I guess I can expect it tomorrow only. Hope it's positive.


Wish you good luck:thumb:


----------



## Nandkumar

Yenigalla said:


> Guys... Recvd intimation that my assessment is completed today. Emailed them asking them to fax a copy. But I guess I can expect it tomorrow only. Hope it's positive.


Congrats Yenigalla !! Finally the wait is over. I am sure that it is POSITIVE..


----------



## gary31

Yenigalla said:


> Guys... Recvd intimation that my assessment is completed today. Emailed them asking them to fax a copy. But I guess I can expect it tomorrow only. Hope it's positive.


Congrats bro I m sure it would b +ve


----------



## Yenigalla

[?..hope it's positive..


----------



## bdapplicant

Bro :-O Yenigalla are you ok with this 



gary31 said:


> Congrats bro I m sure it would b +ve


----------



## bdapplicant

Wish you positive outcome



Yenigalla said:


> [?..hope it's positive..


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Yenigalla said:


> [?..hope it's positive..


Congrats Yenigalla,


----------



## sandysworld

Yenigalla said:


> Guys... Recvd intimation that my assessment is completed today. Emailed them asking them to fax a copy. But I guess I can expect it tomorrow only. Hope it's positive.


Congrats yenigalla ! I am still waiting for the fax...nothing has come yet ...


----------



## tiger007

Yenigalla said:


> Guys... Recvd intimation that my assessment is completed today. Emailed them asking them to fax a copy. But I guess I can expect it tomorrow only. Hope it's positive.


Congrats!


----------



## tiger007

*VETASSESS ANNOUNCEMENT*:

VETASSESS OFFICES 
OUR OFFICES WILL BE CLOSED AS OF *FRIDAY, 20 DECEMBER 2013 *
AT 12:00 pm (AUSTRALIAN EASTERN TIME) 
AND WILL RE-OPEN ON *THURSDAY, 2 JANUARY 2014 *

A voicemail may be left on +61 3 9655 4801 
or e-mail us at [email protected] 

(*VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services*)


----------



## roze

tiger007 said:


> VETASSESS ANNOUNCEMENT:
> 
> VETASSESS OFFICES
> OUR OFFICES WILL BE CLOSED AS OF *FRIDAY, 20 DECEMBER 2013 *
> AT 12:00 pm (AUSTRALIAN EASTERN TIME)
> AND WILL RE-OPEN ON *THURSDAY, 2 JANUARY 2014 *
> 
> A voicemail may be left on +61 3 9655 4801
> or e-mail us at [email protected]
> 
> (*VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services*)


Thanks for posting it here


----------



## Yenigalla

sandysworld said:


> Congrats yenigalla ! I am still waiting for the fax...nothing has come yet ...


Oh. Has your status changed online?its well over 24 hrs.If we do not recieve the fax before 7:30 am our time, we will have to wait for to arrive on Jan 2nd.This is the worst thing to happen.Imagine waiting fior the status of outcome for 10 days.


----------



## Yenigalla

Can we call them and request them to fax the outcome or do they accept email requests only?


----------



## jcmk

Yenigalla said:


> Can we call them and request them to fax the outcome or do they accept email requests only?


they normally fax at 3pm daily. but since they're gonna close at noon tomorrow they may decide to do the batch faxing before they close. when you call they will ask you to email, at least that's what happened for me.

i'd suggest you email them now first, then call them at 9am their time to ask for the fax. when they tell you to email, say that you've already sent the email. they will check and realise that you have indeed emailed them. then they may oblige and send you the fax.

for me, i asked them to fax immediately even though it wasn't 3pm, cos i said i was trying to rush for the eoi invitations that day itself. they said they dont normally do it, but they kindly agreed to my request and i got it within about an hour of my phonecall. just try your luck, no harm.

and congratsssss to you!!! so happy for you, finally completed!


----------



## snarayan

You can definitely call them to ask them to fax it to you.


----------



## Yenigalla

Thank you all for your valuable inputs.! Will definitely call before they close tomorrow .


----------



## chris5550

Yenigalla said:


> Guys... Recvd intimation that my assessment is completed today. Emailed them asking them to fax a copy. But I guess I can expect it tomorrow only. Hope it's positive.


Congrats! For sure it would be positive!


----------



## chris5550

aunswa said:


> You can check availability for any occupation on this web site, just enter your anzsco code and you will get answer who is looking for your occupation.


Thanks for sharing! Found this website very useful


----------



## sandysworld

Yenigalla said:


> Oh. Has your status changed online?its well over 24 hrs.If we do not recieve the fax before 7:30 am our time, we will have to wait for to arrive on Jan 2nd.This is the worst thing to happen.Imagine waiting fior the status of outcome for 10 days.


Fax is just an emergency source....They will send the outcome in the courier any ways...which will take about 5 days...from the day it is completed...


----------



## Yenigalla

sandysworld said:


> Fax is just an emergency source....They will send the outcome in the courier any ways...which will take about 5 days...from the day it is completed...


I called this morning and spoke to the sweet lady ,she made a note of my fax no.s too.
Unfortunately I did not recieve the fax. I am yet in the dark here!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

Yenigalla said:


> I called this morning and spoke to the sweet lady ,she made a note of my fax no.s too.
> Unfortunately I did not recieve the fax. I am yet in the dark here!!!


Do not worry. You will get it soon.


----------



## ben roberto

Yenigalla said:


> I called this morning and spoke to the sweet lady ,she made a note of my fax no.s too. Unfortunately I did not recieve the fax. I am yet in the dark here!!!



Hey Yeni... sure it will be positive... all the best...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Black_Rose

Today I have seen some small changes in my online status page. on the application status page under payment line one option added to view my Application Preview and under Document checklist another option to see my application form has been added. I am just wondering if anyone else has the same changes on their online application status page. Thanks. 

Btw, Yenigalla Congrats. at last the agony has come to end.


----------



## sandysworld

Guys i just logged into my vettassess account to see if something is been updated over there....i just noticed an extra option it says...Outcome: Negative. Not really sure what to do now.


----------



## Black_Rose

sandysworld said:


> Guys i just logged into my vettassess account to see if something is been updated over there....i just noticed an extra option it says...Outcome: Negative. Not really sure what to do now.


very sad.  better option is to talk to your assessment officer directly and follow their suggestion.


----------



## Black_Rose

sandysworld said:


> Guys i just logged into my vettassess account to see if something is been updated over there....i just noticed an extra option it says...Outcome: Negative. Not really sure what to do now.


do your job description match with ANZSCO? what degree and how many years experience you had?


----------



## sandysworld

I have completed my graduation in computer applications BCA from osmania university....I have a total of 8 years experience in international sales. My roles Sales rep, lead, coach and business development.


----------



## Black_Rose

sandysworld said:


> I have completed my graduation in computer applications BCA from osmania university....I have a total of 8 years experience in international sales. My roles Sales rep, lead, coach and business development.


were your task matched with the ANZSCO task? you can check the task here. wait for your final outcome letter and then talk to your assessment officer directly and reapply or appeal as suggested by them. don't worry, its just a part of our immigration journey, we all have to go through ups and down but we should move on overcoming all obstacle. did you use any lawyer?


----------



## gchabs

sandysworld said:


> I have completed my graduation in computer applications BCA from osmania university....I have a total of 8 years experience in international sales. My roles Sales rep, lead, coach and business development.


Really!? Then I shouldn't wait for my assessment outcome because I have applied for ANZSCO 225212 ICT Business Development Manager.(can do that only after july2014 once the ceiling resets though) I have exactly 2 years and two months of experience working as IT BDM from my current job. As I understand it VETASSESS would need atleast 1 year experience to give me a positive assessment and I have 3 years BBA degree and an MSc in IT Management degree done in 1 year from the UK

But now going by your outcome, I'm totally convinced I'll get a -ve outcome from them. 

What a waste...


----------



## sandysworld

Yeah I will have to wait until I receive my full results and see where Is the problem exactly....No haven't used any lawyer....


----------



## sandysworld

gchabs said:


> Really!? Then I shouldn't wait for my assessment outcome because I have applied for ANZSCO 225212 ICT Business Development Manager.(can do that only after july2014 once the ceiling resets though) I have exactly 2 years and two months of experience working as IT BDM from my current job. As I understand it VETASSESS would need atleast 1 year experience to give me a positive assessment and I have 3 years BBA degree and an MSc in IT Management degree done in 1 year from the UK But now going by your outcome, I'm totally convinced I'll get a -ve outcome from them. What a waste...


Buddy don't be under negative side...looking at my outcome...your strong points are all three of them BBA, MSc IT Management and 2yrs of BDM work experience....I am sure you will get a positive outcome for sure ...

What's your designation by the way ?


----------



## ben roberto

sandysworld said:


> Yeah I will have to wait until I receive my full results and see where Is the problem exactly....No haven't used any lawyer....


yeah Sandy.. Check the result and talk to them to understand the way forward.. take it as a temporary delay...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gchabs

I am a Business Development Manager for an Enterprise Mobility Solution Provider here in Dubai. 

Thanks for the courage but I'm still worried a bit. I think you should keep us all posted here.


----------



## sandysworld

ben roberto said:


> yeah Sandy.. Check the result and talk to them to understand the way forward.. take it as a temporary delay... Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Yes Ben, your right I will have to consider this a temporary delay... The only pain is I will have to invest again on this....

Any idea what's the reassessment fees is ???


----------



## sandysworld

gchabs said:


> I am a Business Development Manager for an Enterprise Mobility Solution Provider here in Dubai. Thanks for the courage but I'm still worried a bit. I think you should keep us all posted here.


Sure I will...


----------



## Yenigalla

Sorry to hear about your outcome sandy. As suggested let this hurdle not hold your dreams back.
Just wait for them to reopen and speak to the assessing officers.


----------



## ashish1e834

Black_Rose said:


> Today I have seen some small changes in my online status page. on the application status page under payment line one option added to view my Application Preview and under Document checklist another option to see my application form has been added. I am just wondering if anyone else has the same changes on their online application status page. Thanks.
> 
> Btw, Yenigalla Congrats. at last the agony has come to end.





hey blackrose, I can see this on my status page too


----------



## Black_Rose

ashish1e834 said:


> hey blackrose, I can see this on my status page too


did you upload the application and documents or sent by post? I've sent by post.


----------



## GSingh08

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Gsingh08
> It seems like we can help each other. I dont know whether you have seen my previous post or not but i had raised a query about my younger brother who is also from same line as yours. Though he is a cook and have lesser exp than yours.
> Please be in touch bro and if you have any information about the process, share it


Ok bro will for sure. tk care and keep in touch:fingerscrossed:


----------



## laurinoz

sandysworld said:


> Yeah I will have to wait until I receive my full results and see where Is the problem exactly....No haven't used any lawyer....


Hi Sandysworld,

Keep strong mate, some of us go through the same obstacles, we're here to support you. :israel:

First, once you have received your outcome, and you believe you need some explanation, you need to discuss it with your case officer, before sending any reassessment form. Send a request to this email address: [email protected]; they will give you the name and direct email of your CO.

After discussing with him/her, and you are certain there is a mistake in the assessment, you need to send a reassessment form: 
http://www.vetassess.com.au/downloa...assessment Request Form.pdf?id=211220130234AM
The fees are indicated on the form.

We'll pray for you, and keep us posted on the reasons behind this negative outcome
:yo:


----------



## laurinoz

Yenigalla said:


> I called this morning and spoke to the sweet lady ,she made a note of my fax no.s too.
> Unfortunately I did not recieve the fax. I am yet in the dark here!!!


I am sure you'll get a nice Xmas/NY present!
We're all waiting to hear the good news :fingerscrossed:


----------



## roze

ashish1e834 said:


> hey blackrose, I can see this on my status page too


But I can only see Application Preview under Amount Paid.


----------



## ashish1e834

Black_Rose said:


> did you upload the application and documents or sent by post? I've sent by post.


same here, even i sent by post


----------



## roze

Hi
Back Rose
Yes Sent my Documents through Post and afterwards I uploaded them as well 
Uploading is necessary otherwise vet assess will not start the Assessment of the Application


----------



## Black_Rose

roze said:


> Hi
> Back Rose
> Yes Sent my Documents through Post and afterwards I uploaded them as well
> Uploading is necessary otherwise vet assess will not start the Assessment of the Application


Uploading is not applicable to me because I have applied and sent those documents before their new rules of uploading thus the upload option is not visible under my online account. still if they ask me to upload documents or lost my documents I am not gonna do it, I will straight swear on them. I am already very furious as they are taking a damn high amount of money and giving us a s*** service.


----------



## ashish1e834

guys, i have already checked from my Agent and as per him those who sent the docs before the new rule of uploading came in picture do not have to upload the docs.

hope this helps


----------



## sandysworld

laurinoz said:


> Hi Sandysworld, Keep strong mate, some of us go through the same obstacles, we're here to support you. :israel: First, once you have received your outcome, and you believe you need some explanation, you need to discuss it with your case officer, before sending any reassessment form. Send a request to this email address: [email protected]; they will give you the name and direct email of your CO. After discussing with him/her, and you are certain there is a mistake in the assessment, you need to send a reassessment form: http://www.vetassess.com.au/download/qualification_assessment/SRG02%20Reassessment%20Request%20Form.pdf?id=211220130234AM The fees are indicated on the form. We'll pray for you, and keep us posted on the reasons behind this negative outcome :yo:


Thanks for the support...laurinoz. I will surely keep you all posted on the further update...


----------



## roze

Black_Rose said:


> Uploading is not applicable to me because I have applied and sent those documents before their new rules of uploading thus the upload option is not visible under my online account. still if they ask me to upload documents or lost my documents I am not gonna do it, I will straight swear on them. I am already very furious as they are taking a damn high amount of money and giving us a s*** service.


You can email them and explain the whole situation and ask for enabling the upload option. I saw the uploading option after a week of sending my documents through courier so it was also surprise for me.


----------



## Yenigalla

@deepslogin: hey have you proceeded for the verification of your occupation ? Since it is in the limited category? I am at crossroads here as I have no clue of my outcome. Do keep me in the loop.
First it's the tormenting wait and now I don't know where I stand.ACT is closed till Jan 6th ,I hope you are aware of that.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Yenigalla said:


> @deepslogin: hey have you proceeded for the verification of your occupation ? Since it is in the limited category? I am at crossroads here as I have no clue of my outcome. Do keep me in the loop.
> First it's the tormenting wait and now I don't know where I stand.ACT is closed till Jan 6th ,I hope you are aware of that.


Nah.. I COULDN'T just because my IELTS score by Idp is L, R, W, S 9,7,6.5,6.5. Don't know whether they would entertain my request for verification. 

If peanut can guide can we apply for verification without Score requirements of ACT are met???


----------



## Yenigalla

Requirement state a min of 7 in each band. You require ielts scores to apply for verification of occupation


----------



## Yenigalla

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Nah.. I COULDN'T just because my IELTS score by Idp is L, R, W, S 9,7,6.5,6.5. Don't know whether they would entertain my request for verification.
> 
> If peanut can guide can we apply for verification without Score requirements of ACT are met???


Pls add your timeline


----------



## Black_Rose

ashish1e834 said:


> guys, i have already checked from my Agent and as per him those who sent the docs before the new rule of uploading came in picture do not have to upload the docs.
> 
> hope this helps


Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## NileshKulkarni

Hi, I am a new user and have query with skill assessment with Vetassess.

I have identified the job code - Financial Investment Manager and vetasses is the screening agency. I had appointed Y-axis for immigration and paid the fees. 
I have done my graduation in Bachelor of Commerce with 45%. 
I have 10 years of experience as an Investment Manager.

Y-axis has to say that because of my low percantile for graduation I am not eligible to make an application under the job code of - Financial investment Manager - 221113. 

Rquest if someone can help me understand the process and co-relation between the educational qualification (PErcentile specially) and the job code. 

I undersand I am duped by Y-axis, however I dont want to lose hope on immigration to australia. Pl help.


----------



## Yenigalla

NileshKulkarni said:


> Hi, I am a new user and have query with skill assessment with Vetassess.
> 
> I have identified the job code - Financial Investment Manager and vetasses is the screening agency. I had appointed Y-axis for immigration and paid the fees.
> I have done my graduation in Bachelor of Commerce with 45%.
> I have 10 years of experience as an Investment Manager.
> 
> Y-axis has to say that because of my low percantile for graduation I am not eligible to make an application under the job code of - Financial investment Manager - 221113.
> 
> Rquest if someone can help me understand the process and co-relation between the educational qualification (PErcentile specially) and the job code.
> 
> I undersand I am duped by Y-axis, however I dont want to lose hope on immigration to australia. Pl help.


Hi Nilesh
Welcome to the forum.
As far as my knowledge goes percentile does not have anything to do with your eligibility to apply for a skilled migrant visa. If you have all relevant documents reqd as per VETASSESS proceed with your application.
What is the option as per your agent?


----------



## snarayan

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Nilesh
> Welcome to the forum.
> As far as my knowledge goes percentile does not have anything to do with your eligibility to apply for a skilled migrant visa. If you have all relevant documents reqd as per VETASSESS proceed with your application.
> What is the option as per your agent?


Percentile plays a very important role in deciding the AQF equivalence. This information is available in Country education profiles NOOSR. However the fees is $45 to access the Country Education Profiles. 

Indian universities are classified into 3 categories. Section 1, Section 2 and Section 3. 

Section1 - Bachelors with any class (1st, 2nd or 3rd) is considered at par with AQF bachelors

Section 2 - Bachelors with 1st and 2nd class is considered as AQF Bachelors and 3rd class is considered as AQF associate. AQF associate degree equivalent does not fetch you any points for qualification

Section 3 - You need to get a first class for the same to be equal to AQF Bachelors. Else its considered as AQF associate. 

Note this is related to only the 3 year bachelor degrees. WIth 4 year professional 
degrees any class from any indian institute is considered as AQF Bachelors. 

AQF stands for Australian Qualification Framework. 

1 st class - 60% and above
2nd class - 50% and above
3rd class - 40% and above.


So this is the reason why you might have not qualified. 

So it depends on the college and the percentage you have scored.


----------



## NileshKulkarni

Thank you Snarayan for your reply and sorry for posting the same question again.

Can you help me with the website for AQF where I can check about my university. 

I remember my agent saying that my university falls under Section -2 and so I dont qualify for an application. They have suggested me to apply undr a different code - Financial Broker which falls under some C category where the Bachelors degree percentage will not matter.


----------



## snarayan

NileshKulkarni said:


> Thank you Snarayan for your reply and sorry for posting the same question again.
> 
> Can you help me with the website for AQF where I can check about my university.
> 
> I remember my agent saying that my university falls under Section -2 and so I dont qualify for an application. They have suggested me to apply undr a different code - Financial Broker which falls under some C category where the Bachelors degree percentage will not matter.


https://aei.gov.au/Services-And-Res...ucation-Profiles/about-cep/Pages/default.aspx

Unfortunately there is a fee to access this site and it says it should not be used by individuals to check their own qualification. 

You should choose an occupation from Group C of the vetassess classification to get a positive assessment. You can then claim 10 points for your qualification as well if they assess it related to your nominated occupation. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Yenigalla

Tks for the info snarayan. 
Nilesh sorry for misguiding you,as I was not aware the details highlighted.
Since my degree was a 4yr course, I really did not bother to get into the other details.


----------



## NileshKulkarni

Thank you Snarayan .. the information was of great help..

Last question.. bit technically .. request your suggestion ..

The job code - Financial Investment Manager is of an employee working in a organisation; however the code - Financial Broker, seems to be of a freelancer like Insurance agent or Mutual fund or investment agent with a valid licencse. 

Eventhough my profile and job responsiblities seems to be a match with some of the listed responsiblities for the said job code, will the assessing agency consider it positive.. I mean is there a hope of positive assessment from vetassess


----------



## snarayan

NileshKulkarni said:


> Thank you Snarayan .. the information was of great help..
> 
> Last question.. bit technically .. request your suggestion ..
> 
> The job code - Financial Investment Manager is of an employee working in a organisation; however the code - Financial Broker, seems to be of a freelancer like Insurance agent or Mutual fund or investment agent with a valid licencse.
> 
> Eventhough my profile and job responsiblities seems to be a match with some of the listed responsiblities for the said job code, will the assessing agency consider it positive.. I mean is there a hope of positive assessment from vetassess


Unfortunately, I cannot answer this as I am not quite sure of what your responsibilities are and what the responsibilities of a Financial Broker are. 

However, if you feel your occupation matches the responsibilities to an extent of 60% to 70%, then I think you can apply. Again, this is my personal opinion and I am not a migration agent. I would suggest you to check with a MARA registered agent in your case as they will have experience dealing with such cases. 

BTW I tried looking for Y-AXIS in the MARA website and did not find any information about them. Are they MARA registered?? You need to ensure you apply via a MARA agent. Only then you are protected and can escalate if you face issues. 

Check this site if your agent is MARA registered. 

https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/?location=&keyword=Y-axis


----------



## NileshKulkarni

Thank you Snarayan. All the information was of great help.


----------



## NileshKulkarni

Do we have any MARA registered agents on expat forum for a view... what are the charges of a MARA registered agent


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

NileshKulkarni said:


> Do we have any MARA registered agents on expat forum for a view... what are the charges of a MARA registered agent


Hi, 

I don't think we have any MARA agents on the forum.. Yes the fees of MARA agent can be around 1.6lacs if based in India and if an aussie agent is hired fess can be around 3600$.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think we have any MARA agents on the forum.. Yes the fees of MARA agent can be around 1.6lacs if based in India and if an aussie agent is hired fess can be around 3600$.


Hi 

I want to correct you here. Mine is MARA agent and his office is in chandigarh,India. He has charged me only Rs80000. His MARA number is 0429029


----------



## pratsi90

Dear all
I just want to know when vetasses contact the employer for employment verification
i mean during which week or what stage of application ..
thanks in advance


----------



## bdapplicant

Just got notified from my agent over phone that he received my assessment. It's Positive and my job has been evaluated for 5 years that i claimed. I have not received the scanned or email copy. I can say details when i will receive them.


----------



## Yenigalla

Congrats buddy... Grt Christmas gift...am yet yo recieve my hard copy and my online status is still not updated.


----------



## bdapplicant

thanks. I am confused about 1 thing. My occupation is Internal Auditor and it is open. So wat is my IELTS requirement for ACT SS? I assume it's 7 overall and 7 in speaking. Am i right? Please let me know.


----------



## pratsi90

bdapplicant said:


> Just got notified from my agent over phone that he received my assessment. It's Positive and my job has been evaluated for 5 years that i claimed. I have not received the scanned or email copy. I can say details when i will receive them.


Congratulation for your positive outcome...


----------



## Yenigalla

bdapplicant said:


> thanks. I am confused about 1 thing. My occupation is Internal Auditor and it is open. So wat is my IELTS requirement for ACT SS? I assume it's 7 overall and 7 in speaking. Am i right? Please let me know.


Yes. You are right!


----------



## Black_Rose

bdapplicant said:


> Just got notified from my agent over phone that he received my assessment. It's Positive and my job has been evaluated for 5 years that i claimed. I have not received the scanned or email copy. I can say details when i will receive them.


Wow Congratulation buddy... its party time. don't forget my name to invite ...lol


----------



## bdapplicant

Thanks a lot. But this is just the start. I am afraid till the accomplishing the whole process. May god allow us all to have a smooth journey and to receive the PR.



Black_Rose said:


> Wow Congratulation buddy... its party time. don't
> forget my name to invite ...lol


----------



## bdapplicant

Thanks a lot yaar



Yenigalla said:


> Yes. You are right!


----------



## Black_Rose

bdapplicant said:


> Thanks a lot. But this is just the start. I am afraid till the accomplishing the whole process. May god allow us all to have a smooth journey and to receive the PR.


Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Yenigalla

Vetassess is the first and largest step for all of us to move ahead. Ofcourse the next two phases also are crucial ., Hope we all sail through....


----------



## Nandkumar

Congrats Bdapplicant !! Really a great news.. I am happy that Internal Auditors are receiving positive assessment. I hope to receive something after the holidays..


----------



## GSingh08

Hi Guys,

I am also newbie, applied for assessment under Hotel or Motel Manager Category on 10th Dec today only i have received the payment receipt and looking forward for further news.

I wish best of luck to all my mates and may god bless all of us with success.

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## Black_Rose

GSingh08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also newbie, applied for assessment under Hotel or Motel Manager Category on 10th Dec today only i have received the payment receipt and looking forward for further news.
> 
> I wish best of luck to all my mates and may god bless all of us with success.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gurdeep


welcome to the forum. and congratulation on getting your money receipt. does your online status showing lodge, submitted or in progress? wish u best of luck.


----------



## Thinuli

Yenigalla said:


> Congrats buddy... Grt Christmas gift...am yet yo recieve my hard copy and my online status is still not updated.


My agent informed me that my assessment was completed on last thursday and he is waiting for the hard copy. Since my employer has not contacted, yengellla.. We ill hope it to be a positive .... And it should be .... A great christmas gift...


----------



## Yenigalla

bdapplicant said:


> Just got notified from my agent over phone that he received my assessment. It's Positive and my job has been evaluated for 5 years that i claimed. I have not received the scanned or email copy. I can say details when i will receive them.


Hi
Has there been any updations of your online status? To completed? And then to positive??


----------



## shankii

*Mr*



bdapplicant said:


> Just got notified from my agent over phone that he received my assessment. It's Positive and my job has been evaluated for 5 years that i claimed. I have not received the scanned or email copy. I can say details when i will receive them.


Great  can i know when have you submitted for assessment?

i have submitted on 8th November 2013:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shankii

*Shan*

Dear All,

Is anyone applying for recruitment consultant?




Vetassess Sub: 8th nov 13:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yenigalla

Thinuli said:


> My agent informed me that my assessment was completed on last thursday and he is waiting for the hard copy. Since my employer has not contacted, yengellla.. We ill hope it to be a positive .... And it should be .... A great christmas gift...


Congrats Thinuli. I am in the same boat.


----------



## Thinuli

Yenigalla said:


> Congrats Thinuli. I am in the same boat.


Thanks yenigalla... We ill hope for the best :tea:


----------



## bdapplicant

Sorry, actuallyi am in the dark and totally my agent dealt with that. He dwell in Australia. I came to know from his Bangladesh office assistant that he sent the scanned of hard copy. My agent will come to Bangladesh end of this week, then i will meet with him and can say the details.



Yenigalla said:


> Hi
> Has there been any updations of your online status? To completed? And then to positive??


----------



## ben roberto

bdapplicant said:


> Just got notified from my agent over phone that he received my assessment. It's Positive and my job has been evaluated for 5 years that i claimed. I have not received the scanned or email copy. I can say details when i will receive them.


Congrats dude... 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sahil772

Hi 

Is there anybody who applied under "insurance agent 611211 ". I want to ask if the qualification is not relevant to this occupation but it is required level then will that be okay. Employment is highly relevant to nominated occupation which is more than 4 years. 

I will appreciate all responses.


Many thanks


----------



## Black_Rose

I think VETASSESS cleared all September application before their Christmas holiday, they will start giving October outcome once they return from vacation. that's a good news. any October applicant in the forum?


----------



## SDS

Hello everyone 

I have applied on 10 OCT. 

Lets c what the outcome is


----------



## bdapplicant

THanks a lot ben. we are in the same category



ben roberto said:


> Congrats dude...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## rashe_12

Black_Rose said:


> I think VETASSESS cleared all September application before their Christmas holiday, they will start giving October outcome once they return from vacation. that's a good news. any October applicant in the forum?


I don't think they have cleared all September applications. I'm still waiting for mine. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yenigalla

Hang on there Rashe! Your assessment will be out soon or probably it's completed too and they haven't updated the online status.
There's nothing much to do though my assessment was completed. I don't even know whether it was successful or not. We are waiting for the hard copy to arrive.


----------



## rashe_12

Yenigalla said:


> Hang on there Rashe! Your assessment will be out soon or probably it's completed too and they haven't updated the online status.
> There's nothing much to do though my assessment was completed. I don't even know whether it was successful or not. We are waiting for the hard copy to arrive.


I wrote to Vetassess last week and they gave me the email address of the CO and even copied her on that email saying you should receive a reply shortly. And did not hear back.

Nor do I want to trouble the CO by sending an email to her during vacation. Guess I'll have to wait till mid / end of Jan for my outcome :Cry:

And my occupation is listed as limited and only with ACT. Hope I get a positive outcome ASAP ray2:


----------



## Yenigalla

rashe_12 said:


> I wrote to Vetassess last week and they gave me the email address of the CO and even copied her on that email saying you should receive a reply shortly from her. And did not hear back.
> 
> Nor do I want to trouble the CO by sending an email to her during vacation. Guess I'll have to wait till mid / end of Jan for my outcome :Cry:
> 
> And my nomination is listed as limited and only with ACT. Hope I get a positive outcome ASAP ray2:


You should hear from them in the first week of Jan. ACT is closed upto Jan 6th. There is nothing much to do until then anyway-I mean you cannot send the verification mail since your occupation is in limited category( so is mine).,You can complete your research into the mandatory job offers reqd for verification in the mean while. Looks like its a lean period now for job offers too considering the holiday season.
Let's keep in touch since our timelines match and we would be applying to ACT around the same time.
Reg
Yenigalla


----------



## andy001

Hi,

My job is of 3 weeks on and off rotation. Actually I am working on oil platform in offshore/sea on 12 hours work during on-time and free for 3 weeks off-time. How much experience does VETASSESS will count for 2 years of such job profile?
Your help will be much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## jcmk

Yenigalla said:


> Hang on there Rashe! Your assessment will be out soon or probably it's completed too and they haven't updated the online status.
> There's nothing much to do though my assessment was completed. I don't even know whether it was successful or not. We are waiting for the hard copy to arrive.


just to update, my status was completed 13 Dec, they mailed the hard copy on 17 Dec (2 workings days later) and I just received it today (5 working days after they sent it out). I took the option where you can track internationally. so probably you can roughly work out when you may receive your hard copies. hope you get a positive!


----------



## Black_Rose

jcmk said:


> just to update, my status was completed 13 Dec, they mailed the hard copy on 17 Dec (2 workings days later) and I just received it today (5 working days after they sent it out). I took the option where you can track internationally. so probably you can roughly work out when you may receive your hard copies. hope you get a positive!


Many Congratulation.
I've chosen the Express courier as well. 
Do they update the outcome and courier tracking number online after completing ?


----------



## bharathp

"Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014."


----------



## Black_Rose

bharathp said:


> "Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014."


489 is still open which is good.


----------



## jcmk

Black_Rose said:


> Many Congratulation.
> I've chosen the Express courier as well.
> Do they update the outcome and courier tracking number online after completing ?


the outcome was updated on the online account, but i didnt keep track when it appeared as I had already received the fax.

as for tracking number, nope they didn't give it to me. I emailed asking for it but I guess they didnt get to my email before they closed for xmas.


----------



## shankii

*Shan*



Black_Rose said:


> 489 is still open which is good.


Hi Black rose,

Have you applied for HR adviser job code?


I have applied for recruitment consultant from Singapore.

My vet ack 8th nov 2013 . Let's stay connected

Regards
Shan


----------



## Black_Rose

jcmk said:


> the outcome was updated on the online account, but i didnt keep track when it appeared as I had already received the fax.
> 
> as for tracking number, nope they didn't give it to me. I emailed asking for it but I guess they didnt get to my email before they closed for xmas.


Thanks for the information. Good Luck.


----------



## gmgo.sg

bharathp said:


> "Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014."


Disappointed.... now even if i get my vet outcome, I wont be able to do anything until July...


----------



## GSingh08

Great Congratulation Thinuli.Cheers Buddy

Hi Black Rose, the have sent the acknowledgement mail and status is in progress.Hope for the best

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## shankii

*Vet assess*



Black_Rose said:


> Yes u r rite. Which state r u aiming for? my occupation is in NT and ACT.


Hi Black Rose,

I am aiming for SA and ACT I don't have any other option. Looks like SA already move to Low from High now only option is ACT. Hope everything goes well. Between have you done ur IELTS? From which country are you applying. 

Regards
Shan


----------



## Black_Rose

gmgo.sg said:


> Disappointed.... now even if i get my vet outcome, I wont be able to do anything until July...


I don't see any reason of your disappointment. NSW subclass 489 is open for you and ACT is still taking application for your nominated occupation.


----------



## shankii

Black_Rose said:


> I am yet to sit for IELTS. I am applying from Bangladesh. Your occupation is in NT as well, so why don't u consider NT? I will also go for ACT or NT.


NT I was not aware. Do you have any link as such , to know more about this. 
Between if u have any gtalk is pls share. Anyway we both applied in 10 days difference. But my case I am running my own staffing company in Singapore. Don't know whom the process gonna be for my assessment.

BR
Shan


----------



## Black_Rose

shankii said:


> NT I was not aware. Do you have any link as such , to know more about this.
> Between if u have any gtalk is pls share. Anyway we both applied in 10 days difference. But my case I am running my own staffing company in Singapore. Don't know whom the process gonna be for my assessment.
> 
> BR
> Shan


You can view details about NT Nomination and their list here.

Have you done your ielts? Hope for all of us to get the positive outcome. :lock1:


----------



## shankii

Black_Rose said:


> You can view details about NT Nomination and their list here.
> 
> Have you done your ielts? Hope for all of us to get the positive outcome. :lock1:


Looks like HR adviser high priority, and recruitment consultant under priority . You need band7 in each module right? I just gave Ielts and got negative result L7.5 R8 S8 W5.5 bad luck I just need only band 6 in each module. Do u have more info about NT? We can get connected in Skype or GTalk.pls let me know . Thanks shan


----------



## Black_Rose

shankii said:


> Looks like HR adviser high priority, and recruitment consultant under priority . You need band7 in each module right? I just gave Ielts and got negative result L7.5 R8 S8 W5.5 bad luck I just need only band 6 in each module. Do u have more info about NT? We can get connected in Skype or GTalk.pls let me know . Thanks shan


as far my understanding goes NT need 6 in each band for HR or Recruitments consultant and ACT need over all band 7 with 7 in speaking for those respective occupations. I think a bit more preparation will bring those scores for you.


----------



## gmgo.sg

Black_Rose said:


> I don't see any reason of your disappointment. NSW subclass 489 is open for you and ACT is still taking application for your nominated occupation.


With 489 i will have to stay in a specific region (Northern Inland), however I have an assured job in a company in sydney cbd so this option is ruled out...ACT is still a good option however i think going to ACT and searching for a right job is a less better option when compared to waiting till July and going with NSW with an assured job....any suggestions


----------



## Black_Rose

gmgo.sg said:


> With 489 i will have to stay in a specific region (Northern Inland), however I have an assured job in a company in sydney cbd so this option is ruled out...ACT is still a good option however i think going to ACT and searching for a right job is a less better option when compared to waiting till July and going with NSW with an assured job....any suggestions


obviously assured job is preferable but I would think twice about that because sometime situation becomes different when we moved and the assured job is not according to our choices. I would still prefer going to ACT when we don't know whether NSW would reopen the occupation in July or not. This is completely my point of view and of course its up to you that what you want to do.


----------



## Yenigalla

Black_Rose said:


> obviously assured job is preferable but I would think twice about that because sometime situation becomes different when we moved and the assured job is not according to our choices. I would still prefer going to ACT when we don't know whether NSW would reopen the occupation in July or not. This is completely my point of view and of course its up to you that what you want to do.


I agree., grab the oppurtunity that's right in front of you.


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> With 489 i will have to stay in a specific region (Northern Inland), however I have an assured job in a company in sydney cbd so this option is ruled out...ACT is still a good option however i think going to ACT and searching for a right job is a less better option when compared to waiting till July and going with NSW with an assured job....any suggestions


Good to find someone on the same boat as me. I am applying under the same 222311 code. I have sent my docs to VET on 1st NOv and waiting on response from them. I was looking to get in to Sydney too. The Job market for finance is good there than anywhere else. Now i am just hoping that Victoria opens up the same occupation by Feb. I was looking to avoid ACT as I couldn't find any jobs in finance. Any idea about Job situation in ACT?

Now until I get response from Vet all I could do is wait and prepare for IELTS. 

Since you applied for VET in Oct i think you should receive some response in next couple of weeks. 

Let's Keep in touch

Manan


----------



## shankii

Manan_20 said:


> Good to find someone on the same boat as me. I am applying under the same 222311 code. I have sent my docs to VET on 1st NOv and waiting on response from them. I was looking to get in to Sydney too. The Job market for finance is good there than anywhere else. Now i am just hoping that Victoria opens up the same occupation by Feb. I was looking to avoid ACT as I couldn't find any jobs in finance. Any idea about Job situation in ACT?
> 
> Now until I get response from Vet all I could do is wait and prepare for IELTS.
> 
> Since you applied for VET in Oct i think you should receive some response in next couple of weeks.
> 
> Let's Keep in touch
> 
> Manan


Manan my acknowledge for vet was nov8 th keep us posted about ur outcome so Taft we know when we gonna get. I guess black rose was on 30th oct. Manan ACT still okay compare to Sydney. My cousin studied in Melbourne masters in finance was able to get job in Melbourne but not in Sydney. Now she relocated to Sydney after wedding but still she need to odd jobs to show some reference locally to find job. Let's stay in touch.

Regards
Shan


----------



## Manan_20

shankii said:


> Manan my acknowledge for vet was nov8 th keep us posted about ur outcome so Taft we know when we gonna get. I guess black rose was on 30th oct. Manan ACT still okay compare to Sydney. My cousin studied in Melbourne masters in finance was able to get job in Melbourne but not in Sydney. Now she relocated to Sydney after wedding but still she need to odd jobs to show some reference locally to find job. Let's stay in touch.
> 
> Regards
> Shan


Looks like we all applied around same time. About ACT, my only concern is Job. Anyways will cross that bridge when it comes to that until such time no point worrying about it. 

I will surely let you know the progress. 

Manan


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Manan_20 said:


> Looks like we all applied around same time. About ACT, my only concern is Job. Anyways will cross that bridge when it comes to that until such time no point worrying about it.
> 
> I will surely let you know the progress.
> 
> Manan


Dear All , I have got a positive assessment from VETASSESS at present there are not states where my occupation is OPEN for State Nomination and I wish to apply under category 190 , as advised by my agent I wish to change my occupation.

Just wanted to have guidance would VETASSESS take same time for assessment for new nominated occupation as I need not give them any extra documents except that of letter from my Employer.

Thanks in advance for guidance.

Regards,

Deep


----------



## Yenigalla

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Dear All , I have got a positive assessment from VETASSESS at present there are not states where my occupation is OPEN for State Nomination and I wish to apply under category 190 , as advised by my agent I wish to change my occupation.
> 
> Just wanted to have guidance would VETASSESS take same time for assessment for new nominated occupation as I need not give them any extra documents except that of letter from my Employer.
> 
> Thanks in advance for guidance.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Hi Deep, I was under the impression that you were proceeding with ACT under limited category?So does it mean that you are going for a reassessment with Vetassess?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Deep, I was under the impression that you were proceeding with ACT under limited category?So does it mean that you are going for a reassessment with Vetassess?


Indeed , I am trying for ACT nomination.

Keeping my options open, I have given EOR for IELTS that is going to take 6-8 weeks ,attempting another IELTS on Jan 18 result again in 5 weeks from today.

I am contemplating if Vetassess were to give reassessment results well within 5 weeks there is no harm applying for same as there is another code in open category for ACT for me, of course it will put me back by $ 560.

Trying to play it as pragmatic as I can , in 5 weeks if I get all 7 bands apply for limited occupation , GOD forbids if it doesn't happen due to any reason then I have another recourse to apply for immigration.

What has made me a pessimist for IELTS results is the fact , that couple of friends who work as Junior Editor's in a renowned newspaper in India since last 3 years have been given a 6 in Writing which is really petrifying.

Time is of essence for me at the moment and I really can't wait till July 2014.


----------



## shankii

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Dear All , I have got a positive assessment from VETASSESS at present there are not states where my occupation is OPEN for State Nomination and I wish to apply under category 190 , as advised by my agent I wish to change my occupation.
> 
> Just wanted to have guidance would VETASSESS take same time for assessment for new nominated occupation as I need not give them any extra documents except that of letter from my Employer.
> 
> Thanks in advance for guidance.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep



What is ur job code and when did u apply for vetassess and when did u get the result. Which skill set are you going to apply now? 

Regards
Shan


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo

Hi folks,

could anyone confirm if the 12 weeks start counting from the "Lodged Date" that appears on the "Application Status" page, or do they start counting once they receive the posted documents?

Thanks in advance


----------



## snarayan

PaddyOnTheGo said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> could anyone confirm if the 12 weeks start counting from the "Lodged Date" that appears on the "Application Status" page, or do they start counting once they receive the posted documents?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The 12 weeks starts from the day they receive all your supporting documentation.


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo

snarayan said:


> The 12 weeks starts from the day they receive all your supporting documentation.


Thanks snarayan!


----------



## laurinoz

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Dear All , I have got a positive assessment from VETASSESS at present there are not states where my occupation is OPEN for State Nomination and I wish to apply under category 190 , as advised by my agent I wish to change my occupation.
> 
> Just wanted to have guidance would VETASSESS take same time for assessment for new nominated occupation as I need not give them any extra documents except that of letter from my Employer.
> 
> Thanks in advance for guidance.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Hi Deepslogin,

From what I can see on the spreadsheet, the only person who did change his code after 1st assessment is Sumdur. It took him about 2 months and a half to get his new assessment.
Maybe you coud try to contact him and get more info about his experience.

Best of luck mate


----------



## gmgo.sg

Manan_20 said:


> Good to find someone on the same boat as me. I am applying under the same 222311 code. I have sent my docs to VET on 1st NOv and waiting on response from them. I was looking to get in to Sydney too. The Job market for finance is good there than anywhere else. Now i am just hoping that Victoria opens up the same occupation by Feb. I was looking to avoid ACT as I couldn't find any jobs in finance. Any idea about Job situation in ACT?
> 
> Now until I get response from Vet all I could do is wait and prepare for IELTS.
> 
> Since you applied for VET in Oct i think you should receive some response in next couple of weeks.
> 
> Let's Keep in touch
> 
> Manan


Sure Manan...what is the IELTS requirement for Victoria?


----------



## gmgo.sg

gmgo.sg said:


> Sure Manan...what is the IELTS requirement for Victoria?


BTW was 222311 there in victoria's sol in the recent years???


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

laurinoz said:


> Hi Deepslogin,
> 
> From what I can see on the spreadsheet, the only person who did change his code after 1st assessment is Sumdur. It took him about 2 months and a half to get his new assessment.
> Maybe you coud try to contact him and get more info about his experience.
> 
> Best of luck mate


Thanks Brother.


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> BTW was 222311 there in victoria's sol in the recent years???


I don't know. How can you check past records? Anyways for now the only option is ACT, unless they change it.

Where are you from?

Manan


----------



## gmgo.sg

Manan_20 said:


> I don't know. How can you check past records? Anyways for now the only option is ACT, unless they change it.
> 
> Where are you from?
> 
> Manan


I did some research but did not find 222311 being in Victoria SOL in the recent past...
Me from hyderabad


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> I did some research but did not find 222311 being in Victoria SOL in the recent past...
> Me from hyderabad


Does that mean there are more chances of listing or less?

Manan


----------



## gmgo.sg

Manan_20 said:


> Does that mean there are more chances of listing or less?
> 
> Manan


I dont see any chances of listing...btw where did u get the info that it may get listed?


----------



## gmgo.sg

Manan_20 said:


> Does that mean there are more chances of listing or less?
> 
> Manan


I dont see any chances of listing...btw where did u get the info that it may get listed in feb??


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> I dont see any chances of listing...btw where did u get the info that it may get listed in feb??


No info my friend. It was just a wishful thinking.


----------



## GSingh08

Hey Guys,

Hope all are doing well. Wish all of you a great year ahead may god bless us with success in our Visa Processes.

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## GSingh08

Hi Deeps,

Can i get the access link to the spreadsheet.

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## Black_Rose

GSingh08 said:


> Hi Deeps,
> 
> Can i get the access link to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Regards,
> Gurdeep


have you got any status changed recently? please update your timeline in signature. 

and Happy New Year to all...:bolt:


----------



## Yenigalla

Wishing all A Wonderful New Year and Successful PR in 2014.


----------



## laurinoz

GSingh08 said:


> Hi Deeps,
> 
> Can i get the access link to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Regards,
> Gurdeep


Hi Gurdeep,

Here is the link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


----------



## ben roberto

Dear All,

May this year bring u all the much awaited positive assessment and ur dream grant as well... happy new yr people... 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rashe_12

Yenigalla said:


> Wishing all A Wonderful New Year and Successful PR in 2014.


Yenigalla - any update on your assessment results? I'm sure it will be positive 

Also, have you started preparing your documents for state nomination? I'm planning to start working on mine this weekend. Need to prepare a statement for "Why ACT" and also why I'm suitable to apply for a particular job. 

Got an email this morning from a Team Lead of Vetassess saying that if no additional documents are needed I can expect my assessment outcome in 3-5 working days ray:ray::fingerscrossed:

Just hoping I get to start the new year with some great news from Vetassess


----------



## Yenigalla

rashe_12 said:


> Yenigalla - any update on your assessment results? I'm sure it will be positive
> 
> Also, have you started preparing your documents for state nomination? I'm planning to start working on mine this weekend. Need to prepare a statement for "Why ACT" and also why I'm suitable to apply for a particular job.
> 
> Got an email this morning from a Team Lead of Vetassess saying that if no additional documents are needed I can expect my assessment outcome in 3-5 working days ray:ray::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Just hoping I get to start the new year with some great news from Vetassess


Hi rashe.Tks for the wishes. I finally received the fax today-positive outcome!!! 
Unfortunately only 5yrs experience has been assessed and not 8yrs as claimed.I might fall short of points.
I was told that the hardcopy was couriered only today on account of the holidays.
All the best to you..


----------



## snarayan

Yenigalla said:


> Hi rashe.Tks for the wishes. I finally received the fax today-positive outcome!!!
> Unfortunately only 5yrs experience has been assessed and not 8yrs as claimed.I might fall short of points.
> I was told that the hardcopy was couriered only today on account of the holidays.
> All the best to you..


Did you apply for a Points Test Advice. VETASSESS will only assess 5 years of employment on the skills assessment letter. But that does not mean you cannot claim more years of experience. 

You can claim points for all the 8 years unless vetassess has specifically stated that the remaining 3 years is not relevant. If you want to be absolutely certain, you can apply for a Points Test Advice.


----------



## Yenigalla

snarayan said:


> Did you apply for a Points Test Advice. VETASSESS will only assess 5 years of employment on the skills assessment letter. But that does not mean you cannot claim more years of experience.
> 
> You can claim points for all the 8 years unless vetassess has specifically stated that the remaining 3 years is not relevant. If you want to be absolutely certain, you can apply for a Points Test Advice.


Hi snarayan. Thank you for the clarification. You are right. My employment from 2008-2013 has been assessed as highly relevant. There is no mention of the previous employment. 
Thank you for the input,my mind is at ease now.:music:


----------



## chris5550

Yenigalla said:


> Hi rashe.Tks for the wishes. I finally received the fax today-positive outcome!!!
> Unfortunately only 5yrs experience has been assessed and not 8yrs as claimed.I might fall short of points.
> I was told that the hardcopy was couriered only today on account of the holidays.
> All the best to you..


Congrats!


----------



## Black_Rose

Yenigalla said:


> Hi rashe.Tks for the wishes. I finally received the fax today-positive outcome!!!
> Unfortunately only 5yrs experience has been assessed and not 8yrs as claimed.I might fall short of points.
> I was told that the hardcopy was couriered only today on account of the holidays.
> All the best to you..


Congratulation. I think VETASSESS only assess last 5 yrs experience. That's why they advice to take point test advisory service. consult with a lawyer once you get the hard copy of your outcome, I hope you would be fine...also, as you know you can also get 5 points extra if you apply in 489.


----------



## ben roberto

Yenigalla said:


> Hi rashe.Tks for the wishes. I finally received the fax today-positive outcome!!! Unfortunately only 5yrs experience has been assessed and not 8yrs as claimed.I might fall short of points. I was told that the hardcopy was couriered only today on account of the holidays. All the best to you..


Congrats Yenigalla... So happy to know since we submitted almost the same time.... Grt to know that u can claim all 8... U r trying for State sponsorship?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Yenigalla

Tks for your wishes black rose.,
Hey Ben... How r u doing.. Currently my occupation is available only in ACT.in limited category.Am preparing documentation to apply for verification of limited occupations.
So yes I am gearing up to prepare for 190 .


----------



## shankii

*Hi*



Yenigalla said:


> Tks for your wishes black rose.,
> Hey Ben... How r u doing.. Currently my occupation is available only in ACT.in limited category.Am preparing documentation to apply for verification of limited occupations.
> So yes I am gearing up to prepare for 190 .


Yenigalla,

Congratz..


Regards
Shan


----------



## Nandkumar

Congrats Yenigalla !! Great start to 2014.. Wish you a successful journey to PR..


----------



## bharathp

Yenigalla said:


> Tks for your wishes black rose.,
> Hey Ben... How r u doing.. Currently my occupation is available only in ACT.in limited category.Am preparing documentation to apply for verification of limited occupations.
> So yes I am gearing up to prepare for 190 .


Congrats yenigalla......all the best


----------



## gary31

Yenigalla said:


> Hi rashe.Tks for the wishes. I finally received the fax today-positive outcome!!!
> Unfortunately only 5yrs experience has been assessed and not 8yrs as claimed.I might fall short of points.
> I was told that the hardcopy was couriered only today on account of the holidays.
> All the best to you..


Hi yenigala

Congrats for the +ve outcome . At last the first stage is clear .


----------



## jcmk

congrats yenigalla!!


----------



## Thinuli

Yenigalla said:


> Tks for your wishes black rose.,
> Hey Ben... How r u doing.. Currently my occupation is available only in ACT.in limited category.Am preparing documentation to apply for verification of limited occupations.
> So yes I am gearing up to prepare for 190 .


Congrats yenigalla and best wishes for next step,
I also got the hard copy, and it is positive and applied for the SS and EOI lodged yesterday..


----------



## shankii

Thinuli said:


> Congrats yenigalla and best wishes for next step,
> I also got the hard copy, and it is positive and applied for the SS and EOI lodged yesterday..


Congratz thinuli 

Can please share your timeline of assessed ment and job code?

Regards 
Shan


----------



## Thinuli

shankii said:


> Congratz thinuli
> 
> Can please share your timeline of assessed ment and job code?
> 
> Regards
> Shan


Thanks shan


----------



## shankii

Thinuli said:


> Thanks shan


Vet ack August 15? OMG mine Nov 8 long way to go I guess . Ur job code? EOI and SS can Apply together? What is ur ielts score and which part of india r u from


----------



## Thinuli

shankii said:


> Vet ack August 15? OMG mine Nov 8 long way to go I guess . Ur job code? EOI and SS can Apply together? What is ur ielts score and which part of india r u from


Don,t worry brother.. My case was bit complicated.. And done by a agent.. You will get it by 12 weeks..


----------



## shankii

Normally agent will be perfect right? I am also using agent from Sydney. Mine bit complicated also I M running my own company. I had few friends in srilanka last time. But most of of them moved to US. I was working of virtusa chennai


----------



## SAMD_Oz

shankii said:


> Normally agent will be perfect right? I am also using agent from Sydney. Mine bit complicated also I M running my own company. I had few friends in srilanka last time. But most of of them moved to US. I was working of virtusa chennai


Check the MARA number and if they are the registered.

Most of the agents are well versed in the application process, except few!

Vetassess will normally take 12 weeks and I got mine assessed exactly on the last of the 12th week. 

MD


----------



## GSingh08

Hi guys,

Wish all of u a successful year.

I also have a same case i have lodge an application with 8 years of experience and my agent told me that although vetasssess only assess last 5year but total of 8 yrs of experience will get count in point telly...fingures crossed...


----------



## shankii

GSingh08 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Wish all of u a successful year.
> 
> I also have a same case i have lodge an application with 8 years of experience and my agent told me that although vetasssess only assess last 5year but total of 8 yrs of experience will get count in point telly...fingures crossed...


Hi singh,

when did u apply ur vet?


----------



## sumdur

Dear Friends,

VET gave positive outcome of my VET application on 16th Dec. I sent them the request to send it by fax on next day, they faxed it but it was unclear. 

Since then I am requesting them to refax till their closure for holidays and also on 2nd Jan (when they restarted) but they are not responding.

I was expecting that they must have dispatched the results by Post. However I have not received any Post (I didnt opted for courier because as per them their Internationals courier is not available for my city)

Now how to get the result from them. can somebody please suggest me the option to get my results from them.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## GSingh08

Hi,

When did you sent your application for assessment?which category?


----------



## GSingh08

Great shankii, best of luck buddy


----------



## Yenigalla

sumdur said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> VET gave positive outcome of my VET application on 16th Dec. I sent them the request to send it by fax on next day, they faxed it but it was unclear.
> 
> Since then I am requesting them to refax till their closure for holidays and also on 2nd Jan (when they restarted) but they are not responding.
> 
> I was expecting that they must have dispatched the results by Post. However I have not received any Post (I didnt opted for courier because as per them their Internationals courier is not available for my city)
> 
> Now how to get the result from them. can somebody please suggest me the option to get my results from them.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi Sumdur
I too faced a similar problem like you did. Inspite of my mail to them requesting to fax the outcome before the holidays ,I did not recieve anything. So I called them on Jan 2nd requesting them again. I was told they had not recieved any mail from my end.I resent the mail and called back after 1 hr. I recieved the same response that they had not received any mail from my end. Luckily they took my fax no.s during the conversation and obliged. I was informed that the hardcopy was couriered on Jan 2nd.
Give them a different fax no and try again,else you have wait for the hardcopy.


----------



## andy001

Hi All,

My experience letter from previous company have signature of my country manager and later he quit. Now I want to give reference of my DGM. Could you guys suggest how to introduce his name in assessment documents. Should I give extra letter mentioning my situation ?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Black_Rose

Any October applicant here got Assessment results lately? Please keep in touch.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

andy001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My experience letter from previous company have signature of my country manager and later he quit. Now I want to give reference of my DGM. Could you guys suggest how to introduce his name in assessment documents. Should I give extra letter mentioning my situation ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy


Hi Andy,

I guess no need to introduce new reference... I hope you have given your manager's handphone number and thats enough. They will contact him and get the details, if they need to. Also, if your manager says he quit your company then they will get those details and found themselves that he quit after your application date. So no worries...!

Hope it helps!

Maddy


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Any October applicant here got Assessment results lately? Please keep in touch.


A friend of mine submitted in late Sept he got his results couple of weeks ago so you should be next.

I am right behind you. My ack date is 01/11. I am hoping you get it soon so i know i am next in line.

Keep us posted 

Manan


----------



## shubham.maksi

Manan_20 said:


> A friend of mine submitted in late Sept he got his results couple of weeks ago so you should be next.
> 
> I am right behind you. My ack date is 01/11. I am hoping you get it soon so i know i am next in line.
> 
> Keep us posted
> 
> Manan


Mine is mid November... Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## SNCJ

Hi,

I had got my ACS assessment done along with VETASSESS. My ACS assessment outcome was 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX completed June 2004 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

And my experience of 4 years was deducted from total experience. 

I also submitted for VETASSESS assessment. Since I got a positive outcome from ACS, I did not bother about VETASSESS. Now my agent is saying I need VETASSESS outcome as well. The problem is I have not yet received a letter from VETASSESS. I got an email from them saying it is completed on 14th October, however I have not received any letter yet. I have mailed them today saying that I have not recieved the letter.

Can anybody help me here? Anybody faced similar issue?

Also is the VETASSESS letter required if ACS assessment is positive?

Thanks,
SNCJ


----------



## Black_Rose

SNCJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had got my ACS assessment done along with VETASSESS. My ACS assessment outcome was
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX completed June 2004 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> And my experience of 4 years was deducted from total experience.
> 
> I also submitted for VETASSESS assessment. Since I got a positive outcome from ACS, I did not bother about VETASSESS. Now my agent is saying I need VETASSESS outcome as well. The problem is I have not yet received a letter from VETASSESS. I got an email from them saying it is completed on 14th October, however I have not received any letter yet. I have mailed them today saying that I have not recieved the letter.
> 
> Can anybody help me here? Anybody faced similar issue?
> 
> Also is the VETASSESS letter required if ACS assessment is positive?
> 
> Thanks,
> SNCJ


Curious about why you need VETASSESS assessment since ACS already assessed both your education and employment? what was your occupation? As far my understanding goes, if both your education and employment is IT related than ACS assessment should be fine. 
Its long since VETASSESS completed your assessment, I think you should also call them and ask to resend your hardcopy. what's your VETASSESS status now?


----------



## andy001

SAMD_Oz said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I guess no need to introduce new reference... I hope you have given your manager's handphone number and thats enough. They will contact him and get the details, if they need to. Also, if your manager says he quit your company then they will get those details and found themselves that he quit after your application date. So no worries...!
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> Maddy


Hi Maddy,
Thanks for your suggestion.

Actually country manager of previous organization(ABC) was a Gora and now he left company and India. After that ABC was bought by a XYZ company and address/contact number has been changed. Now DGM of ABC is only guys who is still with XYZ company. 
As I said my experience letter has old address/contact details of ABC company. I have all salary and employment proof are of ABC but that does not exist so I am giving contact details of XYZ now question arise how I can introduce that DGM in my application. I am pretty sure few of you guys have experienced such situation and definitely you have some clue.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## sumdur

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Sumdur
> I too faced a similar problem like you did. Inspite of my mail to them requesting to fax the outcome before the holidays ,I did not recieve anything. So I called them on Jan 2nd requesting them again. I was told they had not recieved any mail from my end.I resent the mail and called back after 1 hr. I recieved the same response that they had not received any mail from my end. Luckily they took my fax no.s during the conversation and obliged. I was informed that the hardcopy was couriered on Jan 2nd.
> Give them a different fax no and try again,else you have wait for the hardcopy.


Dear Yenigala,

Thanks for your reply.

You mean to say they didnt couriered/ posted the results before the x'mas holidays. They will courier/post those results now.

I will call them tomorrow and check them the status of the results.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## laurinoz

G'day fellas,

As we are entering a new year, I have created a new spreadsheet.
2013 Vetassess Timeline was a success, and I hope that 2014 will help all new applicants throughout their journey.
This spreadsheet is for everyone to use, so I do not block it. And if you think of any other data that should go on it, let me know on the "Expat Comments" tab.

*Few requests*
1. On the "Name" column, must be your ExpatForum name, so I can find you if I need to contact you
2. Don't delete others data :biggrin1:
3. Keep your assessment up to date (especially when you get your outcome)
4. In case of negative result, or if extra doc required, try to tell us why on the "Comments" column; this is really helpful


*Here is the link for 2014:*
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dHhuOHFoaGJ2ajZKWl8wRXZPTUlHdUE#gid=1

*And 2013 for those who've applied up to 31st December:*
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1

*Happy 2014 applications to everyone* :yo:


----------



## SNCJ

Black_Rose said:


> Curious about why you need VETASSESS assessment since ACS already assessed both your education and employment? what was your occupation? As far my understanding goes, if both your education and employment is IT related than ACS assessment should be fine.
> Its long since VETASSESS completed your assessment, I think you should also call them and ask to resend your hardcopy. what's your VETASSESS status now?


Thanks for your reply. I am applying for Analyst Programmer. I have asked my agent the reason for the same. I will call VETASSESS on monday.


----------



## SNCJ

Black_Rose said:


> Curious about why you need VETASSESS assessment since ACS already assessed both your education and employment? what was your occupation? As far my understanding goes, if both your education and employment is IT related than ACS assessment should be fine.
> Its long since VETASSESS completed your assessment, I think you should also call them and ask to resend your hardcopy. what's your VETASSESS status now?


Thanks for your reply! VETASSESS status says completed. Nothing else.


----------



## bdapplicant

Congreats. My experience also counted for 3 years not 5 years as I claimed. Anyway, I am now stands at 50 points without IELTS and SS point. I am concentrating for ACT SS and trying level best to get 7 @ all band. Best of luck.



Yenigalla said:


> Hi rashe.Tks for the wishes. I finally received the fax today-positive outcome!!!
> Unfortunately only 5yrs experience has been assessed and not 8yrs as claimed.I might fall short of points.
> I was told that the hardcopy was couriered only today on account of the holidays.
> All the best to you..


----------



## Black_Rose

do vetassess cut down experience like ACS? confused...


----------



## snarayan

Black_Rose said:


> do vetassess cut down experience like ACS? confused...


No they do not....


----------



## snarayan

bdapplicant said:


> Congreats. My experience also counted for 3 years not 5 years as I claimed. Anyway, I am now stands at 50 points without IELTS and SS point. I am concentrating for ACT SS and trying level best to get 7 @ all band. Best of luck.


VETASSESS only assess the minimum work experience required to get a positive result.

You can claim the entire 5 years and to be absolutely certain that all the 5 years are relevant, apply for a Points Test Advice.


----------



## mithu93ku

Black_Rose said:


> do vetassess cut down experience like ACS? confused...


bdapplicant is making a mistake here. VETASSESS assessed his last three years not deducted his work experiences. :yo::yo:


----------



## Yenigalla

sumdur said:


> Dear Yenigala,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> You mean to say they didnt couriered/ posted the results before the x'mas holidays. They will courier/post those results now.
> 
> I will call them tomorrow and check them the status of the results.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Yes, they have courierd the hard copy on Monday morning.


----------



## sumdur

I made several calls from 3PM onward today (Jan 6). However VET nobody is picking the call. Are they busy or they are on holiday today.

Please reply.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## SAMD_Oz

sumdur said:


> i made several calls from 3pm onward today (jan 6). However vet nobody is picking the call. Are they busy or they are on holiday today.
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


3pm (ast)?


----------



## sumdur

SAMD_Oz said:


> 3pm (ast)?


yes. clling them from 3Pm AST. But no reply.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

sumdur said:


> yes. clling them from 3Pm AST. But no reply.


Looks like its a working day for them and no notice for a holiday in the website. Try to leave a message, instead of keep calling them. Also, in the meantime send a mail enquiry too.


----------



## Nandkumar

In my 11th week, tensions are rising. No clue if they will be finishing in next 2 weeks..


----------



## rashe_12

Yenigalla said:


> Yes, they have courierd the hard copy on Monday morning.


Yenigalla - I got an email from the CO @ Vetassess saying they were trying to reach out to my ex employer HR but no luck. Asked her to call again as the HR was in a meeting when she called. Hoping to hear some good news come my way very soon 

Needed your help on the next steps. Do I send an email (along with necessary documents) to ACT for approval since my occupation is listed as "limited" and then submit details on SkillSelect or do both at the same time. Please advise.

:fingerscrossed:ray2:


----------



## sumdur

Dear friends,

Since I am not getting fax and original from VET for past 20 days. Can I ask some of my friend to collect my result from their office and courier it to me.

Do they allow such collection, what documents that friend will have to carry to receive the result in original.

Kindly advice if somebody have done like this.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## shankii

Nandkumar said:


> In my 11th week, tensions are rising. No clue if they will be finishing in next 2 weeks..


Hi Nanda,

Dont worry you will get in a week time with positive result. Between you wrote ur IELTS in kuwait? you got awesome score.


----------



## Nandkumar

shankii said:


> Hi Nanda,
> 
> Dont worry you will get in a week time with positive result. Between you wrote ur IELTS in kuwait? you got awesome score.


Thanks Shankii !! Hope to receive same by next week and hope its positive. Yes, I gave IELTS in Kuwait and fortunately got good scores to get 20 points..


----------



## Yenigalla

rashe_12 said:


> Yenigalla - I got an email from the CO @ Vetassess saying they were trying to reach out to my ex employer HR but no luck. Asked her to call again as the HR was in a meeting when she called. Hoping to hear some good news come my way very soon
> 
> Needed your help on the next steps. Do I send an email (along with necessary documents) to ACT for approval since my occupation is listed as "limited" and then submit details on SkillSelect or do both at the same time. Please advise.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:ray2:


Hi, hope everything settles down soon at your end.
The fact that your occupation is in the limited category verification of a min of 5job listings is a must. You can apply for ACT SS after verification only. Don't get confused.


----------



## rashe_12

Yenigalla said:


> Hi, hope everything settles down soon at your end.
> The fact that your occupation is in the limited category verification of a min of 5job listings is a must. You can apply for ACT SS after verification only. Don't get confused.



I'm aware of the verification part. My question is about SkillSelect. Do I submit my details on skill select after I apply for SS or do both at the same time or it doesn't make a difference if I submit my details on SkillSelect before SS

Please advise!!!


----------



## ashish1e834

Guys,

It looks like most of us who applied or, got acknowledged in Sep have heard from VET. 

Is there anyone here from October who has got the VET completed?

Lets keep each other posted.
Thanks!


----------



## sumdur

sumdur said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Since I am not getting fax and original from VET for past 20 days. Can I ask some of my friend to collect my result from their office and courier it to me.
> 
> Do they allow such collection, what documents that friend will have to carry to receive the result in original.
> 
> Kindly advice if somebody have done like this.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Dear Friends,

Please HELP !!

I am trying to contact VET MEL office on +61 396554801 since yesterday. I choose the option 4 for Education & Professional assessment, Then I choose the option 7 to talk to admin. Then I just get a ringing tone without any reply or answering machine since yesterday. 

Is there anybody who tried to contact VET and not able to reach them like me.

I am also sending mails to them however there is no reply to it?

Even though my result is positive since 16th Dec, I could not receive the clear fax and the original copy. 

Is there anybody who is in same situation like me?

PLEASE HELP

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Yenigalla

sumdur said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please HELP !!
> 
> I am trying to contact VET MEL office on +61 396554801 since yesterday. I choose the option 4 for Education & Professional assessment, Then I choose the option 7 to talk to admin. Then I just get a ringing tone without any reply or answering machine since yesterday.
> 
> Is there anybody who tried to contact VET and not able to reach them like me.
> 
> I am also sending mails to them however there is no reply to it?
> 
> Even though my result is positive since 16th Dec, I could not receive the clear fax and the original copy.
> 
> Is there anybody who is in same situation like me?
> 
> PLEASE HELP
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi Sumdur
The no. is correct.,I don't know why there is no response unless their lines are down.
I too am waiting for the hard copy.I was told they it was courier end on Jan 2nd.
Sorry I can't be of much help here.


----------



## shankii

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Sumdur
> The no. is correct.,I don't know why there is no response unless their lines are down.
> I too am waiting for the hard copy.I was told they it was courier end on Jan 2nd.
> Sorry I can't be of much help here.


Dear Sumdur,

I just spoke to them and same option 4 and then 7.

try now.

I called regarding how to get my assessment faster. as i see my job role in SA is under low category. 

do you have any infor how to write reason for urgency letter.

regards
Shan


----------



## Yenigalla

rashe_12 said:


> I'm aware of the verification part. My question is about SkillSelect. Do I submit my details on skill select after I apply for SS or do both at the same time or it doesn't make a difference if I submit my details on SkillSelect before SS
> 
> Please advise!!!


Hi Rashe... Hope this helpsls refer below as quoted on the website.pm me if you need any other details.
Before you submit an application for ACT nomination, you must be satisfied that you meet the DIBP criteria for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa. This is a points-based visa for skilled workers who are nominated by a state or territory. More information is available at: Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
All potential migrants must record their details through the DIBP SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI).
Your EOI can be lodged before you apply for ACT nomination, or after you receive ACT nomination.
If you lodge the EOI after ACT nomination is approved, you must email the EOI ID to [email protected] within 30 days.
If your application for ACT nomination is approved, your EOI will be confirmed on SkillSelect and the visa invitation will be automatically issued by DIBP.


----------



## Yenigalla

shankii said:


> Dear Sumdur,
> 
> I just spoke to them and same option 4 and then 7.
> 
> try now.
> 
> I called regarding how to get my assessment faster. as i see my job role in SA is under low category.
> 
> do you have any infor how to write reason for urgency letter.
> 
> regards
> Shan


Hi Shanki
just state the reason for urgency.Though I am unsure whether urgency forms are entertained due to status change of occupations.


----------



## trupti_solanki

Hi all,

I am new to this particular topic. I have given my doc to VET on 28th Sep. Waiting for result. Its almost 3 months.

Anybody in same boat?

TS


----------



## shankii

trupti_solanki said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this particular topic. I have given my doc to VET on 28th Sep. Waiting for result. Its almost 3 months.
> 
> Anybody in same boat?
> 
> TS


Hi trupthi,

Welcome to the group. many of them travelling on the same boat. please check previous responses. as of now until sep 20 they have given output i guess and 90% positive results . which we have seen in this forum.


----------



## trupti_solanki

*In same boat....*



Black_Rose said:


> Any October applicant here got Assessment results lately? Please keep in touch.


HI,

I have also applied in Sep13. Waiting for result. 

Could you tell me what is the status shows online for your Application?

For me, its shows - "In Process" since the first day.

TS


----------



## rashe_12

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Rashe... Hope this helpsls refer below as quoted on the website.pm me if you need any other details.
> Before you submit an application for ACT nomination, you must be satisfied that you meet the DIBP criteria for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa. This is a points-based visa for skilled workers who are nominated by a state or territory. More information is available at: Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
> All potential migrants must record their details through the DIBP SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI).
> Your EOI can be lodged before you apply for ACT nomination, or after you receive ACT nomination.
> If you lodge the EOI after ACT nomination is approved, you must email the EOI ID to [email protected] within 30 days.
> If your application for ACT nomination is approved, your EOI will be confirmed on SkillSelect and the visa invitation will be automatically issued by DIBP.



Yenigalla - thanks so much for taking time out and helping me with this info. The verification call with my employer is complete this morning and to my surprise I got a call too from Vetassess asking me about my employment details. In the end the CO told me that I can expect an outcome in couple of days. :fingerscrossed:

Praying / hoping that it's positive. 

Need everyones good wishes on this forum 


One last question is about the fax. I read somewhere on the forum that there is an "E fax" option where once Vetassess sends the fax we can receive on our email. Have you tried that option?


----------



## Sandy J

ashish1e834 said:


> Guys,
> 
> It looks like most of us who applied or, got acknowledged in Sep have heard from VET.
> 
> Is there anyone here from October who has got the VET completed?
> 
> Lets keep each other posted.
> Thanks!



Still Awaiting like you !!


----------



## Amader

rashe_12 said:


> Yenigalla - thanks so much for taking time out and helping me with this info. The verification call with my employer is complete this morning and to my surprise I got a call too from Vetassess asking me about my employment details. In the end the CO told me that I can expect an outcome in couple of days. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Praying / hoping that it's positive.
> 
> Need everyones good wishes on this forum
> 
> 
> One last question is about the fax. I read somewhere on the forum that there is an "E fax" option where once Vetassess sends the fax we can receive on our email. Have you tried that option?


Rashe,

Check your application status online. You may already have the result.


----------



## Yenigalla

rashe_12 said:


> Yenigalla - thanks so much for taking time out and helping me with this info. The verification call with my employer is complete this morning and to my surprise I got a call too from Vetassess asking me about my employment details. In the end the CO told me that I can expect an outcome in couple of days. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Praying / hoping that it's positive.
> 
> Need everyones good wishes on this forum
> 
> 
> One last question is about the fax. I read somewhere on the forum that there is an "E fax" option where once Vetassess sends the fax we can receive on our email. Have you tried that option?


That's grt news Rashe. Don't worry . Stay positive and it will be positive. Yes, I did try thee fax option . It's free and hassle free. You can sign up and create you're fax account. I recvd a fax of my outcome thru efax. But since it was too dark and masks the photograph I am waiting for the hard copy to move forward.


----------



## Black_Rose

Congratulation Nashe. 
October applicants please raise your hands for outcome soon.. 
can any expert suggest me if is there any fees to apply for SS in NT ??


----------



## rashe_12

Amader said:


> Rashe,
> 
> Check your application status online. You may already have the result.


Just checked and it still shows in process. Can expect it to be complete by this friday for sure 



Yenigalla said:


> That's grt news Rashe. Don't worry . Stay positive and it will be positive. Yes, I did try thee fax option . It's free and hassle free. You can sign up and create you're fax account. I recvd a fax of my outcome thru efax. But since it was too dark and masks the photograph I am waiting for the hard copy to move forward.


Yenigalla - yes, will sign up for efax. I do feel that it will be positive :fingerscrossed:



Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation Nashe.
> October applicants please raise your hands for outcome soon..
> can any expert suggest me if is there any fees to apply for SS in NT ??



Thanks so much Black_Rose  
There is no mention of fees for NT sponsorship. Best to write to them and clarify. You will hear back from them in 24-48 hours - [email protected]


----------



## gary31

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation Nashe.
> October applicants please raise your hands for outcome soon..
> can any expert suggest me if is there any fees to apply for SS in NT ??


Hi guys

My vetassess acknowledgment was first week of oct. waiting eagerly and on the other hand I m ready to wait more as well.At last want a +ve outcome


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

gary31 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My vetassess acknowledgment was first week of oct. waiting eagerly and on the other hand I m ready to wait more as well.At last want a +ve outcome


Hi All, 

Someone just messed you with the excel and hard work on google docs. 

Seems like somebody didn't like people sharing their experiences. 


This act is really sad and appalling .


----------



## Yenigalla

??what are you refering to?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Yenigalla said:


> ??what are you refering to?


This 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


----------



## rashe_12

*Vetassess status*

Finally my assessment is complete today 

Sent them an email to fax it but looks unlikely that they will fax it today. Does anyone know how much time does it take for the outcome to reflect on vetassess?

Praying that it's positive


----------



## trupti_solanki

*I just update my details on google doc.*



DEEPSLOGIN said:


> This
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


Hi,

I have just updated/added my details on google doc.

TS


----------



## shankii

*hi*



DEEPSLOGIN said:


> This
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1


Hi Everyone,

Lets appreciate the effort of Laurizo for creating this spread sheet. i just changed mine. Please change update your details again.

Between today i had chat with vetassess officer . they said now they changed processing time . its goanna be between 10-12 weeks. my ack date was 8th Nov and i submitted urgency request form as i my date of birth falls in may 11th.. lets see 

Regards
Shan


----------



## rashe_12

trupti_solanki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just updated/added my details on google doc.
> 
> TS


Hi,

Just replied to your PM. Please check


----------



## Yenigalla

rashe_12 said:


> Finally my assessment is complete today
> 
> Sent them an email to fax it but looks unlikely that they will fax it today. Does anyone know how much time does it take for the outcome to reflect on vetassess?
> 
> Praying that it's positive


Congratulations Rashe... It takes 24hrs for the outcome to be updated on Vetassess.
Btw I recieved the hardcopy of my outcome today. Working on the employment statement .


----------



## rashe_12

Yenigalla said:


> Congratulations Rashe... It takes 24hrs for the outcome to be updated on Vetassess.
> Btw I recieved the hardcopy of my outcome today. Working on the employment statement .


Good to hear that you received your hard copy. Did you pay additionally for the courier charges or opted for standard shipment? And how many days did it take for you to receive it.

If you don't mind can you share with me a sample employment statement and "why ACT". If you are not comfortable sharing it then no problem. I can PM you my email address, let me know.


----------



## Yenigalla

rashe_12 said:


> Good to hear that you received your hard copy. Did you pay additionally for the courier charges or opted for standard shipment? And how many days did it take for you to receive it.
> 
> If you don't mind can you share with me a sample employment statement and "why ACT". If you are not comfortable sharing it then no problem. I can PM you my email address, let me know.


I opted for express courier. It was shipped out on Jan 2nd.PM me ur details.Is your occupation open or limited in ACT.


----------



## laurinoz

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Someone just messed you with the excel and hard work on google docs.
> 
> Seems like somebody didn't like people sharing their experiences.
> 
> 
> This act is really sad and appalling .


I have seen that. It is really sad. Not because I created it, but because there was real valuable information for all new applicants, as well as for those in waiting.

I have amended my line. It would be nice indeed if forum members still on this thread could update theirs too, once again. Thanks to those who've done it already.

Please everyone, if you make a change, and realise it is a mistake, click the backward arrow (or Ctrl+Z) before exiting the spreadsheet.

*Here are the forms*
*2013* = https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1

*2014* = https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dHhuOHFoaGJ2ajZKWl8wRXZPTUlHdUE#gid=1

Now let's be positive, and focus on this month's outcomes, may there be plenty :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## GSingh08

*Hi Guys- Appeal/Request*



laurinoz said:


> I have seen that. It is really sad. Not because I created it, but because there was real valuable information for all new applicants, as well as for those in waiting.
> 
> I have amended my line. It would be nice indeed if forum members still on this thread could update theirs too, once again. Thanks to those who've done it already.
> 
> Please everyone, if you make a change, and realise it is a mistake, click the backward arrow (or Ctrl+Z) before exiting the spreadsheet.
> 
> *Here are the forms*
> *2013* = https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dGgtZHBES2oyOU53YXA5VXdNUEt0WEE#gid=1
> 
> *2014* = https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApZ6naPS8hJ8dHhuOHFoaGJ2ajZKWl8wRXZPTUlHdUE#gid=1
> 
> Now let's be positive, and focus on this month's outcomes, may there be plenty :cheer2::cheer2:


Instead of appreciating the effort of our good friend we should not mess around with the excel sheet as it is someone best effort and it takes lot of time to create such thing, We all should respect the effort and provide true and correct information for better communication. Lets get together and support this important spreadsheet.:hug:


----------



## rashe_12

*Help with points*

Hello Everyone on this forum,

I finally got my assessment complete and the outcome is POSITIVE 

Need advise from the forum for overseas work experience points claim. I worked with 2 organizations - first ABC Company from Nov 2002 through April 2011 and XYZ Company from Aug 2011 to Jan 2013. However, Vetassess had not mentioned about my job at XYZ and I sent an email to my CO asking does that mean my experience at XYZ is not relevant to the nominated occupation. The reply was yes, it's not relevant hence not mentioned on your skills assessment outcome.

Since Vetassess only assesses 5 years of recent employment from the date of assessment they have taken into consideration my employment at ABC from Sep 2008 through April 2011 which is just 2.5 years. 

Can someone please let me know if I can claim 10 points for 5 years of work exp? I checked on the Immigration website it says 5 years of work exp in the last 10 years.


----------



## Black_Rose

rashe_12 said:


> Hello Everyone on this forum,
> 
> I finally got my assessment complete and the outcome is POSITIVE
> 
> Need advise from the forum for overseas work experience points claim. I worked with 2 organizations - first ABC Company from Nov 2002 through April 2011 and XYZ Company from Aug 2011 to Jan 2013. However, Vetassess had not mentioned about my job at XYZ and I sent an email to my CO asking does that mean my experience at XYZ is not relevant to the nominated occupation. The reply was yes, it's not relevant hence not mentioned on your skills assessment outcome.
> 
> Since Vetassess only assesses 5 years of recent employment from the date of assessment they have taken into consideration my employment at ABC from Sep 2008 through April 2011 which is just 2.5 years.
> 
> Can someone please let me know if I can claim 10 points for 5 years of work exp? I checked on the Immigration website it says 5 years of work exp in the last 10 years.


Yes you can, since those are assessed as relevant. However, you could even claim 8 yrs but since vetassess only accept work experience from last 10 yrs. ..


----------



## shankii

*hi*

Congratz :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:




rashe_12 said:


> Hello Everyone on this forum,
> 
> I finally got my assessment complete and the outcome is POSITIVE
> 
> Need advise from the forum for overseas work experience points claim. I worked with 2 organizations - first ABC Company from Nov 2002 through April 2011 and XYZ Company from Aug 2011 to Jan 2013. However, Vetassess had not mentioned about my job at XYZ and I sent an email to my CO asking does that mean my experience at XYZ is not relevant to the nominated occupation. The reply was yes, it's not relevant hence not mentioned on your skills assessment outcome.
> 
> Since Vetassess only assesses 5 years of recent employment from the date of assessment they have taken into consideration my employment at ABC from Sep 2008 through April 2011 which is just 2.5 years.
> 
> Can someone please let me know if I can claim 10 points for 5 years of work exp? I checked on the Immigration website it says 5 years of work exp in the last 10 years.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all,

I have reciev


----------



## rafisq1

*skill assessment*

i would like to do the entire migration by myself, therefore to start with i have do the skill assessment where i do start with? please any one guide me step by step with your valuable advice on doing on my own without any agent.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all

I have recieved positive skill assessment from VETASSES. But i have a query.

I worked in 4 different organisations between Nov 2003 till Sep 13. Have sent all required papers and Job description as per ANZSCO. 

But VETASSES assessed only one employment between Jan 11 till Jun 12 as highly relevant for the nominated occupation. 

Does this mean i cannot claim points for 8 years ??? Seniors please clarify.

Some say, since my education is highly relevant to nominated occupation, VETASSESS only assess minimum requirement of 1 year. I am not sure about this.

Request assistance from seniors.

Thanks for thoughts and time.

Santhosh


----------



## rashe_12

battulas78 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have recieved positive skill assessment from VETASSES. But i have a query.
> 
> I worked in 4 different organisations between Nov 2003 till Sep 13. Have sent all required papers and Job description as per ANZSCO.
> 
> But VETASSES assessed only one employment between Jan 11 till Jun 12 as highly relevant for the nominated occupation.
> 
> Does this mean i cannot claim points for 8 years ??? Seniors please clarify.
> 
> Some say, since my education is highly relevant to nominated occupation, VETASSESS only assess minimum requirement of 1 year. I am not sure about this.
> 
> Request assistance from seniors.
> 
> Thanks for thoughts and time.
> 
> Santhosh



Why don't you write to your CO and ask. He/She will be the best person to answer this question. I did the same and my CO was more than happy to reply within a few minutes of me sending out an email.


----------



## Santhosh.15

rafisq1 said:


> i would like to do the entire migration by myself, therefore to start with i have do the skill assessment where i do start with? please any one guide me step by step with your valuable advice on doing on my own without any agent.


Hi Rafisq

Here are the list of documents you should be ready to begin with.

1) All educational Marksheets - Notarized
2) Offer letters, promotion letters, hike letters, relieving letters, Experience letters - Notarized
3) All Payslips (preferably, if possible or as many as you can), Tax returns and Bank statements.
4) Perhaps, the most important document is Detailed description of Job roles and responsibities on the letter head, as per your ANZSCO code. If not, a statutory declaration signed by your manager and a self d


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi Rafisq

Here are the list of documents you should be ready to begin with.

1) All educational Marksheets - Notarized
2) Offer letters, promotion letters, hike letters, relieving letters, Experience letters - Notarized
3) All Payslips (preferably, if possible or as many as you can), Tax returns and Bank statements.
4) Perhaps, the most important document is Detailed description of Job roles and responsibities on the letter head, as per your ANZSCO code. If not, a statutory declaration signed by your manager and a self declaration.
5) Passport first and last pages.

Imentioned whatever i could remember, you will find more during the course.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

rashe_12 said:


> Why don't you write to your CO and ask. He/She will be the best person to answer this question. I did the same and my CO was more than happy to reply within a few minutes of me sending out an email.


Thanks Rashe,

You mean to say mail to migrate ID from which i recieved mail ?? Because i do not know who my CO is.

Congrats on your assessment

Santhosh


----------



## rafisq1

Hi,
Thanks for the info. For skill assessment how do I go about submitting documents. Plse provide the link for this. Which is good to choose either 189 or 190. Plse advice.


----------



## rashe_12

battulas78 said:


> Thanks Rashe,
> 
> You mean to say mail to migrate ID from which i recieved mail ?? Because i do not know who my CO is.
> 
> Congrats on your assessment
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks!!!

That's right. Send an email to that migrate mailbox and you should be able to get your doubts cleared. It's better to confirm and be sure about the info before submitting your EOI.

In my case the CO needed additional info so she mailed me directly and even called me so it was easier for me to get clarifications.


----------



## andy001

Hi All,

Do you think we should give all semesters DMC to VETASSESS? is that only final semester DMC(having details of all semester marks) and degree not enough for assessment? Actually my one semester DMC is missing out of 6 semesters.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Hello Everyone on this forum,
> 
> I finally got my assessment complete and the outcome is POSITIVE
> 
> Need advise from the forum for overseas work experience points claim. I worked with 2 organizations - first ABC Company from Nov 2002 through April 2011 and XYZ Company from Aug 2011 to Jan 2013. However, Vetassess had not mentioned about my job at XYZ and I sent an email to my CO asking does that mean my experience at XYZ is not relevant to the nominated occupation. The reply was yes, it's not relevant hence not mentioned on your skills assessment outcome.
> 
> Since Vetassess only assesses 5 years of recent employment from the date of assessment they have taken into consideration my employment at ABC from Sep 2008 through April 2011 which is just 2.5 years.
> 
> Can someone please let me know if I can claim 10 points for 5 years of work exp? I checked on the Immigration website it says 5 years of work exp in the last 10 years.



Hi Rashe,

Congratulations for the positive outcome. Now since both of us have applied for the same occupation code and I am also expecting an outcome soon so appreciate if you share the specific questions asked by CO to your employer and to you as well. 

If you wish to reply on the PM then also you are most welcome.


----------



## Manan_20

hi,

I have applied for my VET assessment on 1st Nov and i am awaiting results on it. I am planning to leave my current employment at the end of Feb and it may not be on good terms. Hence i may not get any verification after i leave them.

Assuming i get positive results on my VET and i apply for my SS soon after that. Do they make employer verification in any other process after VET?

Manan


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Manan_20 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have applied for my VET assessment on 1st Nov and i am awaiting results on it. I am planning to leave my current employment at the end of Feb and it may not be on good terms. Hence i may not get any verification after i leave them.
> 
> Assuming i get positive results on my VET and i apply for my SS soon after that. Do they make employer verification in any other process after VET?
> 
> Manan


Leaving with bad terms with employer will be a bad idea. 

Imagine DIBP trying to verify your employment and employer says no one of that name worked here.... It will have long term and devastating retributions...


----------



## Yenigalla

Manan_20 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have applied for my VET assessment on 1st Nov and i am awaiting results on it. I am planning to leave my current employment at the end of Feb and it may not be on good terms. Hence i may not get any verification after i leave them.
> 
> Assuming i get positive results on my VET and i apply for my SS soon after that. Do they make employer verification in any other process after VET?
> 
> Manan


DIBP might verify at any given point of time while your visa is being processed.
Whatever reason you are relieving yourself from your current employment , make sure you do not leave on a stale note if not a pleasant one.


----------



## Yenigalla

Congrats Rashe..


----------



## Black_Rose

andy001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do you think we should give all semesters DMC to VETASSESS? is that only final semester DMC(having details of all semester marks) and degree not enough for assessment? Actually my one semester DMC is missing out of 6 semesters.
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy


Final DMC tht has all semesters course details is enough.


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> If u get positive outcome widin february than i dont see any problem leaving this job. After vet outcome no other verification from vet bt ur ss or diac may call ur previous employer and for that u need to be well aware.


Thanks Yeni, Rose and deep,

I think i will try and work out all the issues with my employer before leaving. Wouldn't want to leave on bad terms either but there are possibilities that it may happen so was just checking. 

Thanks Again.

Manan


----------



## sree1982

dear manan, i am also in the skill assessment stage and lodged on dec 11.From the thread it is evident that we cannot actually predict the skill assessment time it might be 3 months if we are lucky or it can go beyond 4 months.So i dont think it would be good to resign before the outcome.As advised by our fellow members try to leave on a cordial note.


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> Hi Rashe,
> 
> Congratulations for the positive outcome. Now since both of us have applied for the same occupation code and I am also expecting an outcome soon so appreciate if you share the specific questions asked by CO to your employer and to you as well.
> 
> If you wish to reply on the PM then also you are most welcome.


Generic questions - dates of employment, designation, date of promotion to customer service manager.

Questions to me were the ones listed above + my day to day roles and responsibilities.

Nothing difficult so not to worry. And they don't call for all applications


----------



## GSingh08

hamster said:


> I have a similar case and my agent advised that I should file qualification assessment with Vetasses. I had filed the same without any advise from DIAC and my application is accepted and is under process.
> 
> However, there are couple of members here with similar situation, who have not got their qualification assessed from Vetasses and still have been awarded 15 points from CO.
> 
> So, to be on a safer side, you should go ahead with the assessment.
> 
> -hamster


Dear Hamster,

Thanks for the information, may i share my case with you.

I have applied for the assessment of category Hotel or Motel Manager 141311, i am hotel management diploma holder full time and along with my diploma i have also done graduation which was part time in BA Honrs Economics . As per my Agent i have provided my graduation for maximum points and Diploma for relevant education to field. What u recon will i be able to claim 15 points for my graduation irrespective of fact that i have relevant diploma. What could be the result i am bit worried.

Gurdeep


----------



## shubham.maksi

Waiting waiting waiting waiting waiting waiting waiting


----------



## Nandkumar

Hope its a decisive week for people who applied in October. I will be completing 13 weeks on Tuesday. The wait is still on..


----------



## Black_Rose

Nandkumar said:


> Hope its a decisive week for people who applied in October. I will be completing 13 weeks on Tuesday. The wait is still on..


Aameen. Have you or your employer been contacted by VETASSESS?


----------



## Nandkumar

Black_Rose said:


> Aameen. Have you or your employer been contacted by VETASSESS?


Nope. I spoke to my HR manager last week and he was not contacted till then.


----------



## Black_Rose

Nandkumar said:


> Nope. I spoke to my HR manager last week and he was not contacted till then.


not to worry. hopefully all October applicant will hear something positive soon. reggers:


----------



## GSingh08

GSingh08 said:


> Dear Hamster,
> 
> Thanks for the information, may i share my case with you.
> 
> I have applied for the assessment of category Hotel or Motel Manager 141311, i am hotel management diploma holder full time and along with my diploma i have also done graduation which was part time in BA Honrs Economics . As per my Agent i have provided my graduation for maximum points and Diploma for relevant education to field. What u recon will i be able to claim 15 points for my graduation irrespective of fact that i have relevant diploma. What could be the result i am bit worried.
> 
> Gurdeep


Hi Guys any advise or response?


----------



## GSingh08

Hi Guys,

On Spreadsheet please do not add any irrelevant value in any columns, as i have noticed that many of us has put irrelevant values in assessment result date as it messed up the entire values.

Plz Plz Plz update this sheet in professional manner.

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## Nandkumar

I had contacted Vetassess today asking status of my application. I was informed that it would take couple of weeks more (May be 2 or 3) as they have allocated assessment officer for my case and have started the process. There could be delay if additional information is required.

So guys who applied in October should expect the results in Late Jan or Early Feb


----------



## Yenigalla

Nandkumar said:


> I had contacted Vetassess today asking status of my application. I was informed that it would take couple of weeks more (May be 2 or 3) as they have allocated assessment officer for my case and have started the process. There could be delay if additional information is required.
> 
> So guys who applied in October should expect the results in Late Jan or Early Feb


Guys.. Guys Do not count the holiday period of 10 days. So calculate your 12 weeks excluding the summer hols


----------



## Black_Rose

Nandkumar said:


> I had contacted Vetassess today asking status of my application. I was informed that it would take couple of weeks more (May be 2 or 3) as they have allocated assessment officer for my case and have started the process. There could be delay if additional information is required.
> 
> So guys who applied in October should expect the results in Late Jan or Early Feb


2-3 weeks to get the outcome !!! that means I will have to wait more than 1 month to get it done. Still it is ok for me since I am yet to sit for IELTS. 
anyone applied to NT, I would be very glad if someone could give me any sample or suggestion on their required documents.


----------



## ashish1e834

Guys

Does anyone know who calls for verification? I mean is is from an Australian number or an Indian number from which one gets a call regarding VET verification. I missed 2 calls today from Amex Verification Department so, wondering if Amex is doing verification for VETASSESS.


----------



## kevincwr

Hi Guys,

I have just completed my online application for VETASSESS and in the process on submitting relevant documents like qualifications, transcripts and statement of service. May I know if I should just scan the original copy (in colour) or certified true copy (in colour) and submit them?
Thanks a million.


----------



## Black_Rose

kevincwr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just completed my online application for VETASSESS and in the process on submitting relevant documents like qualifications, transcripts and statement of service. May I know if I should just scan the original copy (in colour) or certified true copy (in colour) and submit them?
> Thanks a million.


Any of them will be okay but I prefer colour scan of originals. Aren't you uploading pay slip or any proof that the service was paid? I think this is a must. Anyway, Good Luck.


----------



## Crucibond

Black_Rose said:


> 2-3 weeks to get the outcome !!! that means I will have to wait more than 1 month to get it done. Still it is ok for me since I am yet to sit for IELTS.
> anyone applied to NT, I would be very glad if someone could give me any sample or suggestion on their required documents.


Hi I am waiting fro my vetassess and I am planning to apply for SS from NT as well.

Have been doing research on the required information, How about you?


----------



## Black_Rose

Crucibond said:


> Hi I am waiting fro my vetassess and I am planning to apply for SS from NT as well.
> 
> Have been doing research on the required information, How about you?


Nice to see someone interested for NT aswell. I am researching in medium speed and actually there is nothing useful I am getting. so far I've researched that the weather is crap only dry and wet season with high temperature and full of crocodile everywhere and also man eater aboriginals. 
btw, whats ur occupation and timeline? plz stay connected.


----------



## bdapplicant

Can anyone tell me where is the vetassess assessment file number mentioned? I have done my assessment through my agent and he gave me thee assessment outcome original copies. One number is mentioned above the date- such as 15GB1763 am. Is it my assessment number?


----------



## Black_Rose

bdapplicant said:


> Can anyone tell me where is the vetassess assessment file number mentioned? I have done my assessment through my agent and he gave me thee assessment outcome original copies. One number is mentioned above the date- such as 15GB1763 am. Is it my assessment number?


my vetassess ref number is 10 digit long. 2 number followed by 2 initial letter of my surname then the rest 6 digit in numbers. its like 12BH345678. this is the application reference number. hope this helps.


----------



## kevincwr

Black_Rose said:


> Any of them will be okay but I prefer colour scan of originals. Aren't you uploading pay slip or any proof that the service was paid? I think this is a must. Anyway, Good Luck.


Thanks a lot for your clarification and yes will be submitting all the necessary documents required. Hopefully I will get a positive outcome. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## trupti_solanki

GSingh08 said:


> Instead of appreciating the effort of our good friend we should not mess around with the excel sheet as it is someone best effort and it takes lot of time to create such thing, We all should respect the effort and provide true and correct information for better communication. Lets get together and support this important spreadsheet.:hug:


Hi,
Even I also got result but they have sent a mail that they can not disclose result on website or email or phone, so I need to wait for hard copy to send.

Is the same case with you all?

or am I special?

Please revert.
Thank you
TS


----------



## Black_Rose

trupti_solanki said:


> Hi,
> Even I also got result but they have sent a mail that they can not disclose result on website or email or phone, so I need to wait for hard copy to send.
> 
> Is the same case with you all?
> 
> or am I special?
> 
> Please revert.
> Thank you
> TS


Congratulation and yes, this is the same case for all. you could request them to fax you the results. However its upto their wish whether they will do it or not. wait for the hard copy and in the same time your online status which is now showing completed will change to positive or negative soon. btw, could you please share ur timeline and occupation? :hug:


----------



## trupti_solanki

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation and yes, this is the same case for all. you could request them to fax you the results. However its upto their wish whether they will do it or not. wait for the hard copy and in the same time your online status which is now showing completed will change to positive or negative soon. btw, could you please share ur timeline and occupation? :hug:


Thank you. I hv updated all information on excel sheet by name Trupti. 

Within generally how many days to come Positive/negative status after "completed status"?


----------



## Black_Rose

trupti_solanki said:


> Thank you. I hv updated all information on excel sheet by name Trupti.
> 
> Within generally how many days to come Positive/negative status after "completed status"?


48 hours normally. drop an email requesting to update your status.


----------



## ashish1e834

trupti_solanki said:


> Thank you. I hv updated all information on excel sheet by name Trupti.
> 
> Within generally how many days to come Positive/negative status after "completed status"?


Congratulations on reaching "completed" status. Mine got acknowleged exactly after a week than yours. Im positive mine should get completed by 22nd Jan too.

Btw I'm from the same profession as you are. Was your employer contacted?

Ashish


----------



## trupti_solanki

ashish1e834 said:


> Congratulations on reaching "completed" status. Mine got acknowleged exactly after a week than yours. Im positive mine should get completed by 22nd Jan too.
> 
> Btw I'm from the same profession as you are. Was your employer contacted?
> 
> Ashish


No...I think depends on documents.....if they find anything fake.....they contact.

If not, they don't.

Best of luck for your result.
TS


----------



## as1986

Black_Rose said:


> 48 hours normally. drop an email requesting to update your status.


Hi Black_rose,

I too have applied for Job Code 223111 in Oct'13. What are the states that you are aiming at?

Do you have any idea of the future of our Job code?


----------



## Black_Rose

as1986 said:


> Hi Black_rose,
> 
> I too have applied for Job Code 223111 in Oct'13. What are the states that you are aiming at?
> 
> Do you have any idea of the future of our Job code?


Ofcourse like everyone I am aiming for ACT but still didn't sit for IELTS exam. do you have IELTS score? about the future of this job code I think we can make it.


----------



## Yenigalla

Trupti send a mail requesting them to fax you the outcome. Hardcopy will reach within a week.
If you don't have a fax no. create one in efax.


----------



## Black_Rose

Yenigalla said:


> Trupti send a mail requesting them to fax you the outcome. Hardcopy will reach within a week.
> If you don't have a fax no. create one in efax.


yenigalla plz check inbox. :gossip:


----------



## inquisitiveme

Hi All,

Pls address my query:

_Can one apply for PR(considering to meet the requirements for the particular occupation), while on a student visa in Australia?_


----------



## Manish.

Dear all,

My docs got acknowledged at VETASSESS on 15/10/2013. So, it has been three months now. Do you think I should e mail them? How long these people are taking to assess now a days...

Regards
Manish


----------



## SL76

hi my vetassess was ack 29th Oct 2013. when would be the outcome dates like - guesstimates?


----------



## Black_Rose

Manish. said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My docs got acknowledged at VETASSESS on 15/10/2013. So, it has been three months now. Do you think I should e mail them? How long these people are taking to assess now a days...
> 
> Regards
> Manish


you will get your outcome in a week time. be patient and wait. good news knocking the door.


----------



## Black_Rose

SL76 said:


> hi my vetassess was ack 29th Oct 2013. when would be the outcome dates like - guesstimates?


end of the 1st week or beginning of 2nd weeks of February.


----------



## trupti_solanki

*Would look dumb...but what is Efax?*



Yenigalla said:


> Trupti send a mail requesting them to fax you the outcome. Hardcopy will reach within a week.
> If you don't have a fax no. create one in efax.


Hi,

Thank you somuch for your valuable reply.

But what is EFax?
And how does it work?

TS


----------



## Yenigalla

trupti_solanki said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you somuch for your valuable reply.
> 
> But what is EFax?
> And how does it work?
> 
> TS


Log in to Efax. Create an account and you can recieve fax through email.


----------



## trupti_solanki

Yenigalla said:


> Log in to Efax. Create an account and you can recieve fax through email.


Thank you...I made it. and I also sent email to them. Hope they will send.

TS


----------



## Rahul.ch

Received the Vetassess report exactly 16 weeks from the date they received the docs and to the day I received the hard copy on dec 28th 2013. And our case is and was a simple one with complications with every and all possible docs submitted. Best to remind them at end of the 11th week. A simple 2 liner reminding them of the 12th week. Keep the mail simple and respectful. also we had signed up for the express courier option. still it took 10 days to reach us. Indian post system bungled it most probably.


----------



## Black_Rose

Rahul.ch said:


> Received the Vetassess report exactly 16 weeks from the date they received the docs and to the day I received the hard copy on dec 28th 2013. And our case is and was a simple one with complications with every and all possible docs submitted. Best to remind them at end of the 11th week. A simple 2 liner reminding them of the 12th week. Keep the mail simple and respectful. also we had signed up for the express courier option. still it took 10 days to reach us. Indian post system bungled it most probably.


Oh that was a long wait eventually did you also reminded them on your 11th week with 2 respectful lines?


----------



## Rahul.ch

I sure did. One mail every week from the 11th. Vetassess seems to be swamped with assessments and their holiday mood didnt help.


----------



## Black_Rose

Rahul.ch said:


> I sure did. One mail every week from the 11th. Vetassess seems to be swamped with assessments and their holiday mood didnt help.


may be excess bugging them will cause me 16 weeks too. who knows. I will mail them on my 14th weeks. :whip:


----------



## Rahul.ch

Most probably did not affect. The actual assessment work takes only a couple of days for them to complete. And they started our application assessment in the 12th week. My wife's job is the same as yours btw, with all paperwork in place. Misses the SA SS list because of this delay. Hope it refreshes this month.


----------



## Black_Rose

Rahul.ch said:


> Most probably did not affect. The actual assessment work takes only a couple of days for them to complete. And they started our application assessment in the 12th week. My wife's job is the same as yours btw, with all paperwork in place. Misses the SA SS list because of this delay. Hope it refreshes this month.


that's true that they are touching our application not before the 12th week for now. so which states you choosed? are ur spouse who is HRA the main applicant? Stay Connected. :clap2:


----------



## Rahul.ch

Yes she is the main applicant. At this moment only ACT is open for HRA adv. Not to intent on that. A little too high cost of living. Very intent on South Australia at this moment. 4 states have HRA adv in their sol - SA, NT, WA and ACT usually. NT and WA markets are too difficult to get into without substantial local experience.


----------



## Black_Rose

Rahul.ch said:


> Yes she is the main applicant. At this moment only ACT is open for HRA adv. Not to intent on that. A little too high cost of living. Very intent on South Australia at this moment. 4 states have HRA adv in their sol - SA, NT, WA and ACT usually. NT and WA markets are too difficult to get into without substantial local experience.


so you decided to wait until SA refresh HRA? is there any possibility of adding HRA again in their or any other states sol?


----------



## Rahul.ch

Not intent on NT and WA. ACT as a last resort. Extra expense of 20k INR just for applying for ACT SS. But prefer SA as of now. SOL may refresh. Dunno for sure. I specifically dont remember but it probably did last year around this time. Depends on the states' theoritical requirements. Hoping so that they do.


----------



## Manish.

Black_Rose said:


> that's true that they are touching our application not before the 12th week for now. so which states you choosed? are ur spouse who is HRA the main applicant? Stay Connected. :clap2:


Hi Black Rose and Rahul.Ch

Lets stay connected so that we may help each other and benefit ourselves.
I am also an HR.

Regards


----------



## ashish1e834

Manish. said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My docs got acknowledged at VETASSESS on 15/10/2013. So, it has been three months now. Do you think I should e mail them? How long these people are taking to assess now a days...
> 
> Regards
> Manish




Manish

Mine got acknowledged on 14th Oct. I think it should be done before the end of next week as people with acknowledgement date on 10/07 have got their status completed today.

You can call & confirm too.

Hope this helps.
Ashish


----------



## Black_Rose

Do NT need job offer for offshore applicants who wish to apply as HR advisor like WA do? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## Rahul.ch

NT has 223111 in its SOL. I havent checked its SOL in the last few months. So job offer is not required for a 190 visa. Atleast 190 is what I am applying for. What I have understood till now is that NT and WA job markets are harder markets to get into without the so - called local experience that most australian companies insist on. And I am generically speaking purely based on online research and other forums.


----------



## Black_Rose

Rahul.ch said:


> NT has 223111 in its SOL. I havent checked its SOL in the last few months. So job offer is not required for a 190 visa. Atleast 190 is what I am applying for. What I have understood till now is that NT and WA job markets are harder markets to get into without the so - called local experience that most australian companies insist on. And I am generically speaking purely based on online research and other forums.


Ya day by day getting job is going to be more harder in Australia. have u taken point test advisory from vetassess?


----------



## GSingh08

*Great*



Jullz said:


> Lucky guys!!!  Congrats!!!


Awesome Congratulation:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## GSingh08

*Hi*



Black_Rose said:


> Ya day by day getting job is going to be more harder in Australia. have u taken point test advisory from vetassess?


How are you Black_Rose?

You are right, market is scrutinizing a bit after the financial crises in most of the countries, moreover for Expats with out any prior local experience the life become more severe.

Regards


----------



## Black_Rose

GSingh08 said:


> How are you Black_Rose?
> 
> You are right, market is scrutinizing a bit after the financial crises in most of the countries, moreover for Expats with out any prior local experience the life become more severe.
> 
> Regards


I also heard this. Australian employer need local experience and local reference. without this its very hard to get a job. this also applies on odd job which is a bit scary for us who don't have any local experience and references. lets see what happens. big cities might be ok but for 190 if we have to live in rural area than it might be quite tougher for us. :confused2:


----------



## trupti_solanki

*Negative Outcome*

Hi All,

Can anybody help me to decide what next?

My outcome for Customer Service Manager is negative because my Diploma in CS(India) doesn't equivalent to Australian Diploma.

Is it really true?

And because my education is matching, my work experience also doesn't match. Any logic?

Please help.

TS


----------



## Yenigalla

trupti_solanki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody help me to decide what next?
> 
> My outcome for Customer Service Manager is negative because my Diploma in CS(India) doesn't equivalent to Australian Diploma.
> 
> Is it really true?
> 
> And because my education is matching, my work experience also doesn't match. Any logic?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> TS


Sorry for the negative outcome. Call Vetassess and speak to them, n they will guide you further.
, you have mentioned that your work experience does not match . Probably the co felt the skills you ahvr portrayed in your cv do not match portfolio of the chosen occupation.


----------



## trupti_solanki

Yenigalla said:


> Sorry for the negative outcome. Call Vetassess and speak to them, n they will guide you further.
> , you have mentioned that your work experience does not match . Probably the co felt the skills you ahvr portrayed in your cv do not match portfolio of the chosen occupation.


I spoke to them...As per them...my diploma is Second class passed and as per their education system it is equivalent to Secondary school. Due to non-match of education, they haven't verified my work experience. So I don't have any next step and finally. 

I really didn't understand this.

by the ways best of luck for others.

Cheers
TS


----------



## Neville Smith

*HR Advisor - Lets stay connected.*



Manish. said:


> Hi Black Rose and Rahul.Ch
> 
> Lets stay connected so that we may help each other and benefit ourselves.
> I am also an HR.
> 
> Regards



Hi Manish, Black rose and Rahul,

Good to see more HRA's and would like to stay in touch.

Do keep in touch.


----------



## Black_Rose

trupti_solanki said:


> I spoke to them...As per them...my diploma is Second class passed and as per their education system it is equivalent to Secondary school. Due to non-match of education, they haven't verified my work experience. So I don't have any next step and finally.
> 
> I really didn't understand this.
> 
> by the ways best of luck for others.
> 
> Cheers
> TS


Sorry to hear that my dear. 

Customer Service Manager (ANZSCO Skill Level 2) requires at least a minimum educational level of AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma. because of your diploma in CS equivalent to Secondary level in Australia you are out in the first stage and that's why they didn't even go for your work experience.

Your can probably go for RSMS. :confused2:


----------



## rashe_12

trupti_solanki said:


> I spoke to them...As per them...my diploma is Second class passed and as per their education system it is equivalent to Secondary school. Due to non-match of education, they haven't verified my work experience. So I don't have any next step and finally.
> 
> I really didn't understand this.
> 
> by the ways best of luck for others.
> 
> Cheers
> TS


Trupti so sorry to hear that your outcome is negative. If you have age by your side and have a strong desire to migrate then don't give up so easily. Here is my suggestion - spend 3 years to get a college degree and then reapply. I know it's easier said than done but not impossible. 

My suggestion is don't give up on your dream......pursue it. In the end it will be worth all the hard work


----------



## Black_Rose

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Manish, Black rose and Rahul,
> 
> Good to see more HRA's and would like to stay in touch.
> 
> Do keep in touch.


Yes, we should stay in touch. what's your timeline please. as you can see I am in the 1st stage only. waiting for VET outcome. :angel:


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville Smith - HRA*



Neville Smith said:


> Hi Manish, Black rose and Rahul,
> 
> Good to see more HRA's and would like to stay in touch.
> 
> Do keep in touch.



Hi Manish, Black rose and Rahul,

Good to see more HRA's and would like to stay in touch.

Do keep in touch.

Best Regards
Neville Smith


----------



## Black_Rose

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Manish, Black rose and Rahul,
> 
> Good to see more HRA's and would like to stay in touch.
> 
> Do keep in touch.
> 
> Best Regards
> Neville Smith


oh have u applied on ur own or used an agency? how long it took for u to get the vet outcome?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville Response*



Black_Rose said:


> oh have u applied on ur own or used an agency? how long it took for u to get the vet outcome?


Hi Black Rose,

I've applied through an agent.

I got a +ve vetassess assessment by end of Sep 2013(Approx 10 weeks). Initally had applied for WA, however after 4 weeks realized that HRA for WA had moved to Schedule 2. 

Then went on to apply for ACT and made the initial payment and received payment acknowledgement on Nov 29th, 2013.

Still awaiting SS.........

For ACT they assign a CO for SS and had stated in their email that it would take upto 9 weeks to assign a CO......Awaiting really patiently.


----------



## Black_Rose

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Black Rose,
> 
> I've applied through an agent.
> 
> I got a +ve vetassess assessment by end of Sep 2013(Approx 10 weeks). Initally had applied for WA, however after 4 weeks realized that HRA for WA had moved to Schedule 2.
> 
> Then went on to apply for ACT and made the initial payment and received payment acknowledgement on Nov 29th, 2013.
> 
> Still awaiting SS.........
> 
> For ACT they assign a CO for SS and had stated in their email that it would take upto 9 weeks to assign a CO......Awaiting really patiently.


good luck. hopefully you will get it soon. you got ur VETASSESS assessment in 10 weeks!! it was quicker comparably. :yo:


----------



## ashish1e834

Feeling like a fool of the highest order... applied for UK Visa in a haste & left my passport there. Did not think about informing IDP. They have strict guidelines & do not let people without passport sit for exam. They don't postpone exam for sum candidates neither do they process refund.

Has anyone been or, known anyone in same situation as mine. Really hate loosing money time.

Any suggestions guys.


----------



## Yenigalla

ashish1e834 said:


> Feeling like a fool of the highest order... applied for UK Visa in a haste & left my passport there. Did not think about informing IDP. They have strict guidelines & do not let people without passport sit for exam. They don't postpone exam for sum candidates neither do they process refund.
> 
> Has anyone been or, known anyone in same situation as mine. Really hate loosing money time.
> 
> Any suggestions guys.


Hi ashish. Sorry to hear that,but all of us make such blunders at times.
Unfortnately IDP or BCI are very strict in this matter and do not allow entry without passport original. They specify that the passport should be the same while booking the exam and while writing the exam too.
Anyway contact IDP and let them know.


----------



## ashish1e834

Thanks Yeni. Just spoke with them. Thankfully in case of visa application where the passport is still with the embassy a transfer may happen. going to give them the receipts now.


----------



## Yenigalla

Super!


----------



## Neville Smith

*Thanks*



Black_Rose said:


> good luck. hopefully you will get it soon. you got ur VETASSESS assessment in 10 weeks!! it was quicker comparably. :yo:


Hi Black Rose,

Thank you for your wishes. I'm just keeping a positive frame of mind and awaiting patiently.

Will keep you'll posted.

Cheers


----------



## mora123

Hi Yeni, I am still waiting for reply from them, My ANZSCO:133111. I have more than 7years experiences in Construction field.

Yeni IELTS Score is very good. How did you prepare? is't through IDP or BCI, please let me known. I will thank for your advice...


__________________________________________
Vet applied online:Oct 9| Vet Ack:15/10/2013


----------



## Anushree

*Which Authority to choose??*

Hi 

I have IT Masters degree from Australia only but according to my current work experience I am applying for ORG and Methods Analyst.

My first job was System admin which was again IT before Masters.

I dont know which authority to choose for skill assessment.

Thanks


----------



## GSingh08

Tripti,

Sorry to hear that, don't loose hope.Go for degree course and re apply.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Trupti

Sorry to hear mate. This is not end of the road.

This is just a delay and not denial.

I am sure you will find a way to land in OZ.

Good luck and stay touch.

God bless


----------



## Black_Rose

October starts with a sad news. October applicants where r you? any good news?:horn:


----------



## Manan_20

IELTS done today. Results on 31st. One more on waiting list . This waiting thing is driving me insane.

Anyone from Kolkata was in IELTS today?

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> IELTS done today. Results on 31st. One more on waiting list . This waiting thing is driving me insane.
> 
> Anyone from Kolkata was in IELTS today?
> 
> Manan


Good Luck with your IELTS. How was your exam?
I am going to give ielts soon. if you don't mind sharing please brief some exam experience, advice, tips, questions patterns etc.


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Good Luck with your IELTS. How was your exam?
> I am going to give ielts soon. if you don't mind sharing please brief some exam experience, advice, tips, questions patterns etc.


Listening and Reading were easier than IELTS books. Both were done well advanced. I struggled during writing. I realized how out of practice i was. Took longer than the time given. I manage to finish somehow but in hurry so i have a feeling i may have messed it up. I hope i get at least 7 in it. Rest I am not worried. 

Listening was really straight forward no surprises there. In reading i didn't have any graphs or anything. Just One Ad and some instructions on few things. Really nothing to worry about in it. It's easier if you read questions first in reading, then you know what you are looking for in it. One letter and one agree disagree question in writing. But like i said i took longer and took more time than i should have.  

Let's see fingers crossed now. Nothing i can do now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> Listening and Reading were easier than IELTS books. Both were done well advanced. I struggled during writing. I realized how out of practice i was. Took longer than the time given. I manage to finish somehow but in hurry so i have a feeling i may have messed it up. I hope i get at least 7 in it. Rest I am not worried.
> 
> Listening was really straight forward no surprises there. In reading i didn't have any graphs or anything. Just One Ad and some instructions on few things. Really nothing to worry about in it. It's easier if you read questions first in reading, then you know what you are looking for in it. One letter and one agree disagree question in writing. But like i said i took longer and took more time than i should have.
> 
> Let's see fingers crossed now. Nothing i can do now. :fingerscrossed:


no worries. hope for the best.


----------



## chris5550

Good Luck Black Rose!


----------



## SDS

Hello Everyone
I have received my receipt on 10 Oct .Got a email from Vitasses that they need additional documents.How much time do I have to produce the document before they can give their reply.
Regards
SDS


----------



## Black_Rose

SDS said:


> Hello Everyone
> I have received my receipt on 10 Oct .Got a email from Vitasses that they need additional documents.How much time do I have to produce the document before they can give their reply.
> Regards
> SDS


they normally takes 2-3 days to give outcome after submitting their requested documents. if you don't mind sharing what documents they've asked for?


----------



## SDS

They want my salary slips. But I still have to submit them. That's why was asking in how many days I have to submit the document that they asked.
Regards
SDS


----------



## jaideepf1407

Guys have got a positive assessment for my Job code 231212.but (Amsa)have assessed my marine Qualifications as equivalent to an advanced Diploma.
Is that 10 points?I have a Degree in Mech Engg as well and Planning on getting it assessed with Vetassess so as to try and claim 15 points
Am planning on only submitting my Degree cert whilst applying inc transcripts and marksheets along with my application.
Do I need to submit my Marine Quals which have been assessed as Equivalent to an Adv Diploma to Vetassess?
Appreciate any feedback on the same.

Also if I am in India ,do I need to upload the GST exemption paperwork.


----------



## Black_Rose

SDS said:


> They want my salary slips. But I still have to submit them. That's why was asking in how many days I have to submit the document that they asked.
> Regards
> SDS


as far I know there is no time limit for submitting additional documents. however you should submit them as soon as possible for a speedy outcome. good luck.


----------



## Black_Rose

jaideepf1407 said:


> Guys have got a positive assessment for my Job code 231212.but (Amsa)have assessed my marine Qualifications as equivalent to an advanced Diploma.
> Is that 10 points?I have a Degree in Mech Engg as well and Planning on getting it assessed with Vetassess so as to try and claim 15 points
> Am planning on only submitting my Degree cert whilst applying inc transcripts and marksheets along with my application.
> Do I need to submit my Marine Quals which have been assessed as Equivalent to an Adv Diploma to Vetassess?
> Appreciate any feedback on the same.
> 
> Also if I am in India ,do I need to upload the GST exemption paperwork.


Congratulation. 

if none of your correspondence address is in Australia there is no need to submit any GST paperwork.

about assessments you should get your highest degree assessed to get the potential points. do vetassess assess mechanical engineering degree? I think you need to get it done by Engineers Australia. your marine degree has already been assessed by vetassess so don't bother about this. Just get your Mechanical Engineering assessed.
Could you please share your timeline? how long it took to get the vet outcome?


----------



## SDS

Thank you black rose and good luck to you


----------



## Black_Rose

chris5550 said:


> Good Luck Black Rose!


Thank You. eep:


----------



## jaideepf1407

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation. if none of your correspondence address is in Australia there is no need to submit any GST paperwork. about assessments you should get your highest degree assessed to get the potential points. do vetassess assess mechanical engineering degree? I think you need to get it done by Engineers Australia. your marine degree has already been assessed by vetassess so don't bother about this. Just get your Mechanical Engineering assessed. Could you please share your timeline? how long it took to get the vet outcome?


Thanks for replying mate.My Job Code is Ships Engineer (231212) and the assessing authority is AMSA.They have assessed my Marine Quals as equivalent to an Advanced Diploma,Can I claim 10 points in my EOI?

"The assessment also confirmed you have fourteen (14)years experience in the Maritime Industry and your training and Qualification is equivalent to the level of an Advanced Diploma"

I think Vetassess carry out Quals only points test advice letters for the DIAC ,that's the reason for trying to get 15 points for my Engg DEgree to improve my score to 65 Points. 

if I can claim 10 points based on the above statement from AMSA I will go for it.

==========================

Assessment Applied:26th Oct 2013 , Result Positive:20th Dec ,IELTS:14th Dec, L:8,R:7,W:7.5,S:7.

===========================


----------



## Black_Rose

jaideepf1407 said:


> Thanks for replying mate.My Job Code is Ships Engineer (231212) and the assessing authority is AMSA.They have assessed my Marine Quals as equivalent to an Advanced Diploma,Can I claim 10 points in my EOI?
> 
> "The assessment also confirmed you have fourteen (14)years experience in the Maritime Industry and your training and Qualification is equivalent to the level of an Advanced Diploma"
> 
> I think Vetassess carry out Quals only points test advice letters for the DIAC ,that's the reason for trying to get 15 points for my Engg DEgree to improve my score to 65 Points.
> 
> if I can claim 10 points based on the above statement from AMSA I will go for it.
> 
> ==========================
> 
> Assessment Applied:26th Oct 2013 , Result Positive:20th Dec ,IELTS:14th Dec, L:8,R:7,W:7.5,S:7.
> 
> ===========================


That's a good option to go for a point test advisory to get 15 points for your bachelor degree. Otherwise,
you can definitely claim 10 points with your AQF Advanced Diploma which is already assessed by AMSA.  
if you have time and money :mullet:, I would suggest u to go for a point test advisory but as I said its a option.


----------



## Manan_20

Hello all,

Any one from October Ack received their results from VET yet? 

Manan


----------



## Nandkumar

*Vetassess Completed*

I just received a mail from Vetassess that my assessment has been completed. The mail came just 10 minutes before 5.00 pm their closing time. So I will be trying tomorrow to get my results on fax. 
Anxiety levels are super high now.


----------



## Manan_20

Nandkumar said:


> I just received a mail from Vetassess that my assessment has been completed. The mail came just 10 minutes before 5.00 pm their closing time. So I will be trying tomorrow to get my results on fax.
> Anxiety levels are super high now.


Good Luck my friend . Good to know people in October have started to receive responses. 

Fingers crossed for you :fingerscrossed:

Keep us posted


----------



## Black_Rose

Nandkumar said:


> I just received a mail from Vetassess that my assessment has been completed. The mail came just 10 minutes before 5.00 pm their closing time. So I will be trying tomorrow to get my results on fax.
> Anxiety levels are super high now.


Congratulation mate I am sure it will be positive. have you had any correspondence with your CO during the processing or have your employer been contacted? :juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> Good Luck my friend . Good to know people in October have started to receive responses.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Keep us posted


Nandkumar has got the competence email. Since he applied on 15th October hopefully we both will get our results on the end of this month or beginning of next month. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shankii

Dear nanda,

Advance congrats.

Between did u receive verification call?

Thanks
Shan



Nandkumar said:


> I just received a mail from Vetassess that my assessment has been completed. The mail came just 10 minutes before 5.00 pm their closing time. So I will be trying tomorrow to get my results on fax.
> Anxiety levels are super high now.


----------



## jaideepf1407

Black_Rose said:


> That's a good option to go for a point test advisory to get 15 points for your bachelor degree. Otherwise, you can definitely claim 10 points with your AQF Advanced Diploma which is already assessed by AMSA.  if you have time and money :mullet:, I would suggest u to go for a point test advisory but as I said its a option.


Thanks Mate,am a bit concerned as I will be dropping points for my Age by July.
Do you have any Estimates on time taken for Qualifications Only Points Test advice letter from Vetassess.


----------



## Nandkumar

No verification calls from them to my employer. My documentation had original letters by HR managers, Salary slips and Bank statements.

Just a mail today that its completed and my results have been couriered. I opted for express courier. Hope to receive the results in next few days.

Thanks a lot guys for your warm wishes !!


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Nandkumar has got the competence email. Since he applied on 15th October hopefully we both will get our results on the end of this month or beginning of next month. :fingerscrossed:


Yes! Let's hope it's good. I will receive both, IELTS and VET, results within a week.  Then a important decision has to be made.

:fingerscrossed::amen:


----------



## ashish1e834

Nandkumar said:


> I just received a mail from Vetassess that my assessment has been completed. The mail came just 10 minutes before 5.00 pm their closing time. So I will be trying tomorrow to get my results on fax.
> Anxiety levels are super high now.




Congratulations Nand... positively the result should be positive 

still waiting for mine to get completed...


----------



## Black_Rose

jaideepf1407 said:


> Thanks Mate,am a bit concerned as I will be dropping points for my Age by July.
> Do you have any Estimates on time taken for Qualifications Only Points Test advice letter from Vetassess.


It shouldn't take long. may be one month as a full skill assessments currently taking 3 months by VET. you can also submit a urgency request with your application because of your dropping points for age.


----------



## as1986

Black_Rose said:


> Ofcourse like everyone I am aiming for ACT but still didn't sit for IELTS exam. do you have IELTS score? about the future of this job code I think we can make it.


Yes I did complete my IELTS. Got an average of 7.5..


----------



## as1986

Nandkumar said:


> I just received a mail from Vetassess that my assessment has been completed. The mail came just 10 minutes before 5.00 pm their closing time. So I will be trying tomorrow to get my results on fax.
> Anxiety levels are super high now.



Awesome..Congratulations..I too applied on 11th Oct..but m still waiting....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manan_20

as1986 said:


> Awesome..Congratulations..I too applied on 11th Oct..but m still waiting....:fingerscrossed:


Good Luck to you too. May the force be with you.


----------



## gary31

Manan_20 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Any one from October Ack received their results from VET yet?
> 
> Manan


Waiting and waiting. Wishing this wait should b worthy and ending with +ve outcome


----------



## Nandkumar

Seniors,

Does the vetassess update the results on their site? My email states that they have already couriered the letter. So fax option seem out now.


----------



## Yenigalla

They will fax the outcome even they have couriered it.
Online takes around 24-48 hrs to update.


----------



## ashish1e834

Thanks Yeni... So they do update the status online as well. I think i read it somewhere on this forum that they do not update the status online.


----------



## Neyogasgas

*Vetassess turned me down. Need guidance re applying.*

Hello,
I had also applied to Vetassess as an Internal Auditor. However got a nil response saying i wasnt qualified. I have been for the past 3 years an auditor/examiner with a regulatory body in Nigeria, I have also prior to that worked as an internal auditor/accountant with a smaller firm. I would like to interface with someone who can best provide a step by step procedure and how or what best to apply for.

Gabriel


bjtamuli said:


> To all,
> I m a newbie here..Bhaskar. I've submitted all documents for Skill Assessment by Dec 4th to VETASSESS. Current status says 'pending' and 'no further documents required'. Can anyone suggest how long it can take and what are the next steps I should plan now only to save time?
> 
> Thanks
> Bhaskar


----------



## Neyogasgas

I am a newbie here too...Can anyone please help on the assessment. I am an accountant by qualification. i had applied to vetassess initially as an internal auditor but got turned down saying i wasnt qualified. Can someone please help.


----------



## Black_Rose

Neyogasgas said:


> I am a newbie here too...Can anyone please help on the assessment. I am an accountant by qualification. i had applied to vetassess initially as an internal auditor but got turned down saying i wasnt qualified. Can someone please help.


could you please elaborate a little. what they said ''you wasn't qualified'' is strange. did you mean you got a negative outcome? or they just emailed you and said u wasn't qualified? :yuck:


----------



## GSingh08

Hi All,

Congratulations to all my mates who have got their assessments completion acknowledgements and to those who have received their results.

Best of Luck to all who are curiously waiting for their results.

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## GSingh08

Neyogasgas said:


> I am a newbie here too...Can anyone please help on the assessment. I am an accountant by qualification. i had applied to vetassess initially as an internal auditor but got turned down saying i wasnt qualified. Can someone please help.


Dear Neogasgas,

Sorry to hear this bro, in this case you should contact vetassess or your assessing body and get the clarification on the outcome. Any clue where you think you lack something in your documentation?

Rgds,
Gurdeep


----------



## gary31

GSingh08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congratulations to all my mates who have got their assessments completion acknowledgements and to those who have received their results.
> 
> Best of Luck to all who are curiously waiting for their results.
> 
> Regards,
> Gurdeep


Thanks a ton Gurdeep, I am sure 2014 will be good for everyone of us.


----------



## Manan_20

gary31 said:


> Thanks a ton Gurdeep, I am sure 2014 will be good for everyone of us.


Hi Gary,

Looking at your timeline, i can't help but wonder, you have VET ack of 26th Sept and you haven't received your outcome of assessment year? 

I thought everyone from Sept were done.

Manan


----------



## as1986

*Time Taken*

Hey guys..I just spoke to my consultant today..they told me that Vetassess have sent a mail to all their registered agents stating that the time being taken to complete the assessment is 3 months & 14 days.

Still Waiting..mine was on 11th Oct....:noidea::


----------



## Nandkumar

*Positive result*

Good News !! Just got the fax for my assessment result. It’s a *POSITIVE*. Education is highly relevant and work experience of 3 + years has been assessed as highly relevant.

Targeting EOI round of 27th Jan for 189 with 70 points.

Thanks everyone specially the senior members as this forum was really helpful. Best of Luck to everyone for their results. I am sure it will be quick and positive for everyone.


----------



## Manan_20

Nandkumar said:


> Good News !! Just got the fax for my assessment result. It’s a *POSITIVE*. Education is highly relevant and work experience of 3 + years has been assessed as highly relevant.
> 
> Targeting EOI round of 27th Jan for 189 with 70 points.
> 
> Thanks everyone specially the senior members as this forum was really helpful. Best of Luck to everyone for their results. I am sure it will be quick and positive for everyone.


Congratulation!!!


----------



## as1986

Nandkumar said:


> Good News !! Just got the fax for my assessment result. It’s a *POSITIVE*. Education is highly relevant and work experience of 3 + years has been assessed as highly relevant.
> 
> Targeting EOI round of 27th Jan for 189 with 70 points.
> 
> Thanks everyone specially the senior members as this forum was really helpful. Best of Luck to everyone for their results. I am sure it will be quick and positive for everyone.


That is so cool..Congratulations!!
And 70 points is too good..If you dont mind can you pls share the break up pf these points..


----------



## Sandy J

Nandkumar said:


> Good News !! Just got the fax for my assessment result. It’s a *POSITIVE*. Education is highly relevant and work experience of 3 + years has been assessed as highly relevant.
> 
> Targeting EOI round of 27th Jan for 189 with 70 points.
> 
> Thanks everyone specially the senior members as this forum was really helpful. Best of Luck to everyone for their results. I am sure it will be quick and positive for everyone.



Congratulations:whoo:.


----------



## Nandkumar

as1986 said:


> That is so cool..Congratulations!!
> And 70 points is too good..If you dont mind can you pls share the break up pf these points..


Yes, the break ups for 70 points is as follows:

Age - 30 points (Below 32 years)
Education - 15 points (Relevant bachelors)
Work experience - 5 points (3 years+ of Offshore experience)
Language Ability - 20 points (8+ bands in all sections)


----------



## as1986

Nandkumar said:


> Yes, the break ups for 70 points is as follows:
> 
> Age - 30 points (Below 32 years)
> Education - 15 points (Relevant bachelors)
> Work experience - 5 points (3 years+ of Offshore experience)
> Language Ability - 20 points (8+ bands in all sections)


Thats so cool..I guess I should give the IELTS again to get better on the score band..


----------



## as1986

Nandkumar said:


> Yes, the break ups for 70 points is as follows:
> 
> Age - 30 points (Below 32 years)
> Education - 15 points (Relevant bachelors)
> Work experience - 5 points (3 years+ of Offshore experience)
> Language Ability - 20 points (8+ bands in all sections)


Thats so cool..I guess I should give the IELTS again to get better on the score band..


----------



## Black_Rose

as1986 said:


> Thats so cool..I guess I should give the IELTS again to get better on the score band..


have you contacted with vetassess regarding your assessment? I think those who passed 12 weeks need to call vetassess and pressurize them. sometime they ignore files as it is and don't bother giving verification call to employer if they failed first time.so that cause significant delay. :bolt:we all should be aware of that.


----------



## Nandkumar

I called at end of 12th week and i have results with me.


----------



## ashish1e834

I did not have my college degree... had given them a stat dec regardign it & attached all 3 year marksheets. Just got a reply from them to submit degree. The DU degree dept. gets closed by 2 PM. Will go there tomorrow to see if i can get the degree. I applied for it around 1st Dec.


----------



## Black_Rose

ashish1e834 said:


> I did not have my college degree... had given them a stat dec regardign it & attached all 3 year marksheets. Just got a reply from them to submit degree. The DU degree dept. gets closed by 2 PM. Will go there tomorrow to see if i can get the degree. I applied for it around 1st Dec.


you are almost there mate. u will get the positive result once producing the certificate copy to them so calm down and arrange the certificate and send.


----------



## Black_Rose

Nandkumar said:


> I called at end of 12th week and i have results with me.


I told u that u will get positive  Congratulations again. :tea:


----------



## ben roberto

Nandkumar said:


> Good News !! Just got the fax for my assessment result. It&#146;s a POSITIVE. Education is highly relevant and work experience of 3 + years has been assessed as highly relevant. Targeting EOI round of 27th Jan for 189 with 70 points. Thanks everyone specially the senior members as this forum was really helpful. Best of Luck to everyone for their results. I am sure it will be quick and positive for everyone.


Congrats Nandkumar..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gary31

Manan_20 said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Looking at your timeline, i can't help but wonder, you have VET ack of 26th Sept and you haven't received your outcome of assessment year?
> 
> I thought everyone from Sept were done.
> 
> Manan


Hey Manan

I am also waiting for the good news. I contacted my agent and he said we will wait till next week and then probably write to vetassess.

Just praying to get the positive answer.


----------



## gary31

ashish1e834 said:


> I did not have my college degree... had given them a stat dec regardign it & attached all 3 year marksheets. Just got a reply from them to submit degree. The DU degree dept. gets closed by 2 PM. Will go there tomorrow to see if i can get the degree. I applied for it around 1st Dec.


Hey Ashish

Are you based in delhi ? As you mentioned DU degree ?


----------



## gary31

Nandkumar said:


> Good News !! Just got the fax for my assessment result. It’s a *POSITIVE*. Education is highly relevant and work experience of 3 + years has been assessed as highly relevant.
> 
> Targeting EOI round of 27th Jan for 189 with 70 points.
> 
> Thanks everyone specially the senior members as this forum was really helpful. Best of Luck to everyone for their results. I am sure it will be quick and positive for everyone.


Congrats buddy !!!! All the best for next stage


----------



## Rodsron

Hi Guys,thanks for all the updates.it is very helpful and gives us a lot of hope and assurance.

I have lodged my application on the 20th of November and the status till today is lodged.

Pls advise if I need to call them. Also pls do let me know if the status will change online or it will stay as lodged.


----------



## Manan_20

Rodsron said:


> Hi Guys,thanks for all the updates.it is very helpful and gives us a lot of hope and assurance.
> 
> I have lodged my application on the 20th of November and the status till today is lodged.
> 
> Pls advise if I need to call them. Also pls do let me know if the status will change online or it will stay as lodged.


Rod,

Do not worry, People who applied in October are still receiving their results. I applied on 1st Nov and I am waiting too. I would guess it will take another 4-5 Weeks for your application outcome. So just hang in there and enjoy the long long wait hwell:

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

Rodsron said:


> Hi Guys,thanks for all the updates.it is very helpful and gives us a lot of hope and assurance.
> 
> I have lodged my application on the 20th of November and the status till today is lodged.
> 
> Pls advise if I need to call them. Also pls do let me know if the status will change online or it will stay as lodged.


By the way what job code have you applied for?


----------



## Rodsron

I have applied for 149914-financial institute manager


----------



## Rodsron

Manan_20 said:


> By the way what job code have you applied for?


Have they contacted your employer as yet.


----------



## Manan_20

Rodsron said:


> Have they contacted your employer as yet.


Not Yet but it's not necessary that they contact them. I have known people here who got through without checks. 

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

Rodsron said:


> Hi Guys,thanks for all the updates.it is very helpful and gives us a lot of hope and assurance.
> 
> I have lodged my application on the 20th of November and the status till today is lodged.
> 
> Pls advise if I need to call them. Also pls do let me know if the status will change online or it will stay as lodged.


have you uploaded all documents? I am not sure about the status but it should changed to ''In Progress'' by now! my status changed to ''In Progress'' after 19 days of getting the ack, but I sent my application by post before they implement documents uploading rules why don't you send them an email and ask whether everything is ok since your status is not changing to in progress. :suspicious:


----------



## jaideepf1407

Good Day Gents,
Have just applied for an Qualifications only (degree) Points Test Advise with Vetassess.will this take the same time as the Vetassess Skills assessment or is it a shorter period.


----------



## PaddyOnTheGo

jaideepf1407 said:


> Good Day Gents,
> Have just applied for an Qualifications only (degree) Points Test Advise with Vetassess.will this take the same time as the Vetassess Skills assessment or is it a shorter period.


Same time according to our experience, 12 weeks.


----------



## ashish1e834

Black_Rose said:


> you are almost there mate. u will get the positive result once producing the certificate copy to them so calm down and arrange the certificate and send.


Thanks mate, the reason why I post my set backs is for the rest of the people to see & be watchful. I am sure anyone who read this now would know the importance of a degree. I really wasn't aware that this would be such a big issue as I was advised by a few members & agents that marksheet should be enough.


----------



## ashish1e834

gary31 said:


> Hey Ashish
> 
> Are you based in delhi ? As you mentioned DU degree ?


Yes Gary. I am from Del.


----------



## gary31

ashish1e834 said:


> Yes Gary. I am from Del.


Good to know that you are from delhi as well , did you apply through an agent or yourself ?

Lets stay connected to help each other in case it is required ,mail me on 

[email protected]


----------



## gary31

Finally --- Vetassess people contacted my employer. However the HR person was not in shift so asked the vet guy to call back to verify the dates of employment and stuff. But duties and resposibilities were asked and were verified as well. I am worried if they will bother to call back . 

Just praying and praying.......


----------



## ashish1e834

gary31 said:


> Finally --- Vetassess people contacted my employer. However the HR person was not in shift so asked the vet guy to call back to verify the dates of employment and stuff. But duties and resposibilities were asked and were verified as well. I am worried if they will bother to call back .
> 
> Just praying and praying.......


Congratulations Gary. As far as I know even they don't call back your verification should be completed.


----------



## ashish1e834

gary31 said:


> Good to know that you are from delhi as well , did you apply through an agent or yourself ?
> 
> Lets stay connected to help each other in case it is required ,mail me on
> 
> [email protected]


Sure... I've messaged you my #


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville Smith - HR Advisor*



gary31 said:


> Finally --- Vetassess people contacted my employer. However the HR person was not in shift so asked the vet guy to call back to verify the dates of employment and stuff. But duties and resposibilities were asked and were verified as well. I am worried if they will bother to call back .
> 
> Just praying and praying.......


.

Hi Garry,

Not to worry, they just want to know if you really work there, just checking for ingenuity. 

BTW, assuming you are applying for ACT. Anyways, lets stay in touch, as we belong to the same fraternity.


----------



## as1986

Black_Rose said:


> have you contacted with vetassess regarding your assessment? I think those who passed 12 weeks need to call vetassess and pressurize them. sometime they ignore files as it is and don't bother giving verification call to employer if they failed first time.so that cause significant delay. :bolt:we all should be aware of that.


I dunno..my agent has asked me to wait as VETASSESS has dropped a mail saying they are taking 3 months and 14 days..But my temperatures are soaring now!!


----------



## Black_Rose

gary31 said:


> Finally --- Vetassess people contacted my employer. However the HR person was not in shift so asked the vet guy to call back to verify the dates of employment and stuff. But duties and resposibilities were asked and were verified as well. I am worried if they will bother to call back .
> 
> Just praying and praying.......


I think duties and responsibilities are the one they were looking for. Good Luck. you should expect a outcome within 2-3 days. 

Anymore October applicants got positive? :smash:


----------



## GSingh08

Hi gary,

What all docs u provided in relation to ur job authentication...?


----------



## GSingh08

Gary bro,

Best of luck...


----------



## gary31

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Garry,
> 
> Not to worry, they just want to know if you really work there, just checking for ingenuity.
> 
> BTW, assuming you are applying for ACT. Anyways, lets stay in touch, as we belong to the same fraternity.


Hi Neville

Yes I m also applying for ACT . It's Gud to be in touch and share ideas


----------



## gary31

GSingh08 said:


> Hi gary,
> 
> What all docs u provided in relation to ur job authentication...?


Hey gsingh

Thanks a ton for the wishes.

Regarding my documents , I provided salary slips,offer letter, promotion letter and few certificates of achievments in the same profile


----------



## GSingh08

Thanks a ton gary, was it fr current job or previous?


----------



## gary31

GSingh08 said:


> Thanks a ton gary, was it fr current job or previous?


Its for current job. 

What about you , which stage are you on ?


----------



## Sandy J

Yesterday, I completed 3 months from the date of acknowledgement. Have not heard from Vetassess yet. Should I give them a call to know the status of application. Is here any October applicant who is not contacted yet.


----------



## GSingh08

Hi gary,

Long way to go bro ack on 10 dec, thanks for info bro


----------



## Manan_20

Sandy J said:


> Yesterday, I completed 3 months from the date of acknowledgement. Have not heard from Vetassess yet. Should I give them a call to know the status of application. Is here any October applicant who is not contacted yet.


We have few members from October group who got positive results few days back. Someone also mentioned that they are a couple of week behind their normal processing time. So hold on for few days you should hear from them soon. If you wish you can call them too.

Manan


----------



## GSingh08

Hi Sandy,

Please be patient for few more days as vetassess is currently facing a huge application flow so they are running behind than their usual process time.


----------



## explorer5

kark said:


> HI PPl
> 
> I have a query on the point test advise from vetassess.I have my skills assessed by ACS but I have a graduation that is not related to my ACS. In the skill assessment letter from ACS also there was nothing mentioned about my Graduation but also there was nothing where ACS has referred to any assessing body on my graduation. When I contacted vetassess they said only if they get a letter from other assessing body or DIAC they would provide this advise letter..so what should I do now...I have got my invite and awaiting CO, will the CO reject my case in case there is no point test advise ?
> 
> Im bit worried on this


Hi,

I have applied through an agent to vetassess for 189 visa on 15 jan 2014 but how do I know that the application has been received by vetassess? Is there any site ftom where we can check the status. And how much timedoes it take for the results


----------



## Rodsron

Black_Rose said:


> have you uploaded all documents? I am not sure about the status but it should changed to ''In Progress'' by now! my status changed to ''In Progress'' after 19 days of getting the ack, but I sent my application by post before they implement documents uploading rules why don't you send them an email and ask whether everything is ok since your status is not changing to in progress. :suspicious:


Hey hi,actually I checked with my agent.they mentioned that since they now have to upload documents and not have to send the physical copies the status does not change.

I will check with vet assess on the process if this is correct.


----------



## Sandy J

Manan_20 said:


> We have few members from October group who got positive results few days back. Someone also mentioned that they are a couple of week behind their normal processing time. So hold on for few days you should hear from them soon. If you wish you can call them too.
> 
> Manan


Thanks Manan


----------



## Sandy J

explorer5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied through an agent to vetassess for 189 visa on 15 jan 2014 but how do I know that the application has been received by vetassess? Is there any site ftom where we can check the status. And how much timedoes it take for the results



Hi Explorer, Ask your agent to provide the link with USER ID and Pswd so that you can view the status online at any time as he must have filled the application form. By doing this, you will not completely dependent on him and monitor the progress.

Also, it takes around 12 weeks from the date, vetassess receives the documents to declare the outcome.

My advise is that you go to immigration website and understand the process or explore this thread(Vetassess Skill Assement) from beginning in order to gain knowledge. Hope this helps.


----------



## Survivor

explorer5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied through an agent to vetassess for 189 visa on 15 jan 2014 but how do I know that the application has been received by vetassess? Is there any site ftom where we can check the status. And how much timedoes it take for the results



Hi,

Finally found someone who applied recently 

If u have the email used to submit the application and the password then u can check through www.skillassess.com

I uploaded the documents and received only one email when application was submitted and before uploading documents ... but I didn't get acknowledgment when finished uploading


----------



## Survivor

Hi,

I applied in January and I thought that I can upload documents at anytime for 30 days after clicking on "Finished uploading" but I was wrong ... and I need now to upload more documents but the upload feature is no longer available .. any idea if they will allow me if I emailed them ... anyone did this !!!


----------



## Black_Rose

Survivor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied in January and I thought that I can upload documents at anytime for 30 days after clicking on "Finished uploading" but I was wrong ... and I need now to upload more documents but the upload feature is no longer available .. any idea if they will allow me if I emailed them ... anyone did this !!!


they will.


----------



## as1986

Any other October applicants who have received the outcome??


----------



## McJim

Hi guys,
I have a stupid question regarding the CV we send to VETASSESS is:
Should I write the responsibilities and duties for each job as same as listed in the employment reference letter? 
Thanks very much


----------



## shankii

*Guys Its Positive*

Hi Everyone,

Thanks to each and everyone in this forum. 

Its Positive Guys. .

In less than 10 weeks bcas of my urgency request.

Looking for IELTS Dates now in india.



*223112 | Vet ack 8th Nov 13 | Result Positive : 23rd Jan 14 *


----------



## Manan_20

shankii said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone in this forum.
> 
> Its Positive Guys. .
> 
> In less than 10 weeks bcas of my urgency request.
> 
> Looking for IELTS Dates now in india.
> 
> 
> 
> *223112 | Vet ack 8th Nov 13 | Result Positive : 23rd Jan 14 *


Congratulations Shan  Good to see someone from Nov get a Positive results. 

Manan


----------



## ashish1e834

Just recd an e mail from VET... till Jan '14 they are accepting colored scan copies even though u get them attested. I have been told my case should be closed by tomorrow.

Hoping for the best.


----------



## GSingh08

shankii said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone in this forum.
> 
> Its Positive Guys. .
> 
> In less than 10 weeks bcas of my urgency request.
> 
> Looking for IELTS Dates now in india.
> 
> 
> 
> *223112 | Vet ack 8th Nov 13 | Result Positive : 23rd Jan 14 *


Great Man,

Party Time, how many years they have considered finally?

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## GSingh08

GSingh08 said:


> Great Man,
> 
> Party Time, how many years they have considered finally?
> 
> Regards,
> Gurdeep


Clarify me over the phone today positively we will speak in evening.

Regards,

Gurdeep


----------



## Black_Rose

Hi guys,
I have a stupid question regarding the CV we send to VETASSESS is:
Should I write the responsibilities and duties for each job as same as listed in the employment reference letter? 

YESThanks very much


----------



## Black_Rose

ashish1e834 said:


> Just recd an e mail from VET... till Jan '14 they are accepting colored scan copies even though u get them attested. I have been told my case should be closed by tomorrow.
> 
> Hoping for the best.


I am waiting :moony:


----------



## Black_Rose

shankii said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone in this forum.
> 
> Its Positive Guys. .
> 
> In less than 10 weeks bcas of my urgency request.
> 
> Looking for IELTS Dates now in india.
> 
> 
> 
> *223112 | Vet ack 8th Nov 13 | Result Positive : 23rd Jan 14 *


Congratulation mate. :target:


----------



## sree1982

Hello guys,
i have applied for vet assessment on dec 11.Awaiting results.Now since my anzsco code is 222311 it is currently on list in ACT only.I really want to know what my fellow members in similar situation is thinking.Are you going ahead with ACT or are you waiting for NSW reopening in june.what is ur opinion on ACT?I know this is too early to worry but i don't want to go into the next stage with all these worries.All senior expats opinions will be highly valued and would be of gr8 help.


----------



## shankii

Sure Bro



GSingh08 said:


> Clarify me over the phone today positively we will speak in evening.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gurdeep


----------



## sree1982

congrats for getting one step closer to your dream!!!! All the best for next stages!!


----------



## Manan_20

sree1982 said:


> Hello guys,
> i have applied for vet assessment on dec 11.Awaiting results.Now since my anzsco code is 222311 it is currently on list in ACT only.Ireally want to know what my fellow members in similar situation is thinking.Are you going ahead with ACT or are you waiting for NSW reopening in june.what is ur oppinion on ACT?I know this is too early to worry but i dont to go into the next stage with all these worries.All senior expats oppinions will be highly valued and would be of gr8 help.


Sree,

I have applied under same job code as you have. My ack date is 01 Nov and waiting for the outcome. At present there are no other states that are open to Financial Investment Adviser, so there is nothing you can do. I have done some research and found out that Canberra is not an ideal place to be if you want to be in finance or investment. The best place for us to be in Sydney or Melbourne but both are out of reach at the point. There is really no point worrying about it unless you get your assessment and IELTS done. Given time line you would have your assessment results by March end and many things can change by such time. So no point don't worrying.

I think I will worry about applying to ACT or not once i get my assessment results. But i won't deny worrying about job prospect for financial specialists in Canberra.

I would really like to hear from people who have already made it to Canberra under the same profession. May be they can paint much clearer picture of how things really are for finance professionals in Canberra. Anyone?

Manan


----------



## sree1982

Thank you manan,
I know there is a long way to go.I have done my IELTS have scores of r-6.5,w-7,l-7.5 and s-8.5.What i got from my limited research is that in ACT most of the jobs are for citizens only.so i also would like to hear from all abt what would be wiser decision going for ACT or waiting for NSW!!!


----------



## shankii

*Hi Sree*

Thanks. And good luck to you



sree1982 said:


> congrats for getting one step closer to your dream!!!! All the best for next stages!!


----------



## Manan_20

sree1982 said:


> Thank you manan,
> I know there is a long way to go.I have done my IELTS have scores of r-6.5,w-7,l-7.5 and s-8.5.What i got from my limited research is that in ACT most of the jobs are for citizens only.so i also would like to hear from all abt what would be wiser decision going for ACT or waiting for NSW!!!


I think you require 7 in all bands in IELTS to score points. 

Most finance jobs don't have such restrictions. So i think it shouldn't be an issue. I would prefer NSW but I wonder what if i wait for NSW to open and they don't have my job open and ACT removes it too. Then what?

Manan


----------



## sree1982

But i don't think ACT would remove the occupation from the list atleast for this year as it is in open status and it means there is some demand.Regarding the points i am getting 60 points adding the 5 points for sponsorship.
sree


----------



## Neyogasgas

I got a negative outcome is better to put it. I was surprised though. By virtue fo what i do which is bank examination of financial institutions in my country Nigeria, i didn't expect that. I work with the Financial Supervisory and Regulatory body of my country. I have been a bank examiner for about 4 years running now. I also worked as an internal auditor for about a year prior to this current job. So the negative outcome baffles me really.


Black_Rose said:


> could you please elaborate a little. what they said ''you wasn't qualified'' is strange. did you mean you got a negative outcome? or they just emailed you and said u wasn't qualified? :yuck:


----------



## pilotg2

Another Oct result in! 

Received email to say our assessment is complete. Trying to keep ourselves distracted until we can call them and ask for the result to be faxed over.

Will they tell us the result over the phone and does it eventually update online? At the moment its showing as Completed.

Can't wait for that fax!


----------



## shankii

*hi*

Hi most likely tomorrow morning you can see the status change.

even for me its complete status today morning. i called them to fax over the result and they did within 5 min. Between they dont share result over phone.

Good luck. Thanks

Shan



pilotg2 said:


> Another Oct result in!
> 
> Received email to say our assessment is complete. Trying to keep ourselves distracted until we can call them and ask for the result to be faxed over.
> 
> Will they tell us the result over the phone and does it eventually update online? At the moment its showing as Completed.
> 
> Can't wait for that fax!


----------



## sree1982

Hello shankii, i have send you a pm.Have you received that!!


----------



## pilotg2

shankii said:


> Hi most likely tomorrow morning you can see the status change.
> 
> even for me its complete status today morning. i called them to fax over the result and they did within 5 min. Between they dont share result over phone.
> 
> Good luck. Thanks
> 
> Shan


Thanks and congrats on your positive result!


----------



## explorer5

Thanks... will check with the agent for the user id and password and also check the skill assess site


----------



## shankii

Hi,

I haven't received. 

Shan 



sree1982 said:


> Hello shankii, i have send you a pm.Have you received that!!


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations to all of you for completing the first big step on the ladder to immigration!


----------



## gary31

Guyz ....

So vetassess broke the silence. They contacted my agent and stated that my experience is falling short by 4 months for a positive assessment. They asked me to send the next 4 salary slips ( when I complete another 4 months - end of May ) so that they can send the result. Till that time application will be on hold


----------



## sree1982

gary31 said:


> Guyz ....
> 
> So vetassess broke the silence. They contacted my agent and stated that my experience is falling short by 4 months for a positive assessment. They asked me to send the next 4 salary slips ( when I complete another 4 months - end of May ) so that they can send the result. Till that time application will be on hold


Hello gary,
The assessment might itself may have taken 3 months right!! so u might only have to wait 1 more month!! wait is a wait!!! but a good result is waiting for you after one month!!!


----------



## gary31

sree1982 said:


> Hello gary,
> The assessment might itself may have taken 3 months right!! so u might only have to wait 1 more month!! wait is a wait!!! but a good result is waiting for you after one month!!!


Thanks sree for the wishes. 

i need to wait 4 months from now that will be may 2014. Vetassess guy said post degree experience is considered


----------



## Black_Rose

gary31 said:


> Thanks sree for the wishes.
> 
> i need to wait 4 months from now that will be may 2014. Vetassess guy said post degree experience is considered


I don't know as to whether I will be happy or sad on your whole assessment process but are you optimistic that your occupation will be there or reset in june/july? just curious to know how many years of experience will you achieve at the end of May 2014?


----------



## GSingh08

Hi Gary,

Bro don't worry be patient with the process and aftr May you would certainly get good result.


----------



## gary31

GSingh08 said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Bro don't worry be patient with the process and aftr May you would certainly get good result.


Thanks G Singh, send me ur number lets be intouch


----------



## gary31

Black_Rose said:


> I don't know as to whether I will be happy or sad on your whole assessment process but are you optimistic that your occupation will be there or reset in june/july? just curious to know how many years of experience will you achieve at the end of May 2014?


Hey Black Rose

I know the situation is different. I think ACT may update the list in August and I think my occupation will be there. Moreover I will send the required salary slips in the first week of May and outcome should also come in the first week itself so the SS and EOI will be done ASAP.

I am also praying if my occupation may appear in SA and WA list if they do any changes during this time.

I will have 3 years of work exp end of MAY ( required by VET ) and there is 1 year of work exp which is not counted as it was prior to the degree.


----------



## ashish1e834

Gary

Like we discussed, I just think this is some kind of a trick that they are playing so quickly frisk through the applications since, the volumes are huge. Instead of closing an application they are trying to give a response by delaying it for negligible issues. In my case they asked for degree even though the marksheet was there. I have known a lot of people who did not furnish the degree & VET had no objection to it.

Again I may be speculating & could be totally wrong but, this is how I feel at present.


----------



## Black_Rose

gary31 said:


> Hey Black Rose
> 
> I know the situation is different. I think ACT may update the list in August and I think my occupation will be there. Moreover I will send the required salary slips in the first week of May and outcome should also come in the first week itself so the SS and EOI will be done ASAP.
> 
> I am also praying if my occupation may appear in SA and WA list if they do any changes during this time.
> 
> I will have 3 years of work exp end of MAY ( required by VET ) and there is 1 year of work exp which is not counted as it was prior to the degree.


They consider post qualification which is obvious soecially for skill level 1. but I wonder why your agent didn't inform you at first place before lodging the application. the good thing is that they didn't give you negative outcome. atleast after 4 months you are going to get a positive. in the meantime, prepare all other documents so that you can lodge EOI and Visa application efficiently. Good Luck mate.


----------



## pilotg2

We called Vetassess to request a fax copy and were told to email the request and it can take up to 48hrs or as it's Friday probably next week! 

We couldn't have waited that long - thankfully literally 24hrs exactly from receiving the completed email our online outcome showed positive.

So relieved and now to start preparing for ACT SS with a limited occupation.


----------



## Black_Rose

pilotg2 said:


> We called Vetassess to request a fax copy and were told to email the request and it can take up to 48hrs or as it's Friday probably next week!
> 
> We couldn't have waited that long - thankfully literally 24hrs exactly from receiving the completed email our online outcome showed positive.
> 
> So relieved and now to start preparing for ACT SS with a limited occupation.


Congratulate. Were you or your employer been contacted? which state are you going for?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville Smith*



Black_Rose said:


> I am waiting :moony:


.

Hi Black Rose,

I see you have applied for vet assessment in Oct 2013. Since you have completed 10 months, suggested you trigger an polite email, asking for your status. They generally provide an answer and you could expect an outcome in the next week.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville Smith*



sree1982 said:


> Hello guys,
> i have applied for vet assessment on dec 11.Awaiting results.Now since my anzsco code is 222311 it is currently on list in ACT only.I really want to know what my fellow members in similar situation is thinking.Are you going ahead with ACT or are you waiting for NSW reopening in june.what is ur opinion on ACT?I know this is too early to worry but i don't want to go into the next stage with all these worries.All senior expats opinions will be highly valued and would be of gr8 help.


.


Hi Sree,

Yes, for now, ACT is the only scope for HR advisor. If you would like to wait until June/July 2014. You may want to check if WA and SA open up for the same.

I also see many others who have applied to ACT, and since all other states have almost closed on their targets, everyone's applying to ACT and the timeline has increased accordingly.

However, suggest you do a thorough research about ACT, as this is person independent.

Wishing you luck.


----------



## explorer5

Hi Sandy,

I checked with my agent but she said she cannot disclose the user id and password since it belongs to their lawyer and that she will keep me informed.


----------



## explorer5

Hi Survivor, 

What date did u apply in jan? Are u from India?


----------



## Survivor

explorer5 said:


> Hi Survivor,
> 
> What date did u apply in jan? Are u from India?




Hi explorer 5

I applied on 19th of January, but I did a stupid mistake ,,, I thought that I have the 30 days to upload documents even after clicking on "finish upload" but it turned out that I can't 
Anyway ,, I hope I have provided enough documents,, there were only few left...

I'm from Egypt ... let's keep each other updated


----------



## explorer5

Dire


----------



## explorer5

Sorry I meant sure


----------



## Survivor

explorer5 said:


> Sorry I meant sure



what about you .. when did u apply .. I I think we are the new ones who used the new online upload sys instead of sending the hard copy .. 
I hope it will be good thing


----------



## explorer5

I applied on 15 jan but as per my agent he has sent the hard copies


----------



## Survivor

explorer5 said:


> I applied on 15 jan but as per my agent he has sent the hard copies



Good Luck


----------



## explorer5

Thanx and same to you


----------



## gary31

Black_Rose said:


> They consider post qualification which is obvious soecially for skill level 1. but I wonder why your agent didn't inform you at first place before lodging the application. the good thing is that they didn't give you negative outcome. atleast after 4 months you are going to get a positive. in the meantime, prepare all other documents so that you can lodge EOI and Visa application efficiently. Good Luck mate.


So my agent is in australia at the moment. Will check the same with him when he comes back. I am also thankful and happy that Vetassess chose not to give negative outcome but wait for another 4 months and then give positive.

I have couple of questions :

1 ) What are the main documents which are needed for EOI ?
2 ) When do we expect changes in occupation list for ACT and SA


----------



## Black_Rose

gary31 said:


> So my agent is in australia at the moment. Will check the same with him when he comes back. I am also thankful and happy that Vetassess chose not to give negative outcome but wait for another 4 months and then give positive.
> 
> I have couple of questions :
> 
> 1 ) What are the main documents which are needed for EOI ?
> 2 ) When do we expect changes in occupation list for ACT and SA


For EOI you don't need any documents to upload but you need to provide skill assessments and IELTS details. 

ACT and SA will Probably change it not before last quarter of the year. Again, its only my guess.


----------



## Black_Rose

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Black Rose,
> 
> I see you have applied for vet assessment in Oct 2013. Since you have completed 10 months, suggested you trigger an polite email, asking for your status. They generally provide an answer and you could expect an outcome in the next week.


Will do. Thanks for your advice...:bolt:


----------



## Black_Rose

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> 
> Hi Sree,
> 
> Yes, for now, ACT is the only scope for HR advisor. If you would like to wait until June/July 2014. You may want to check if WA and SA open up for the same.
> 
> I also see many others who have applied to ACT, and since all other states have almost closed on their targets, everyone's applying to ACT and the timeline has increased accordingly.
> 
> However, suggest you do a thorough research about ACT, as this is person independent.
> 
> Wishing you luck.


Isn't NT sponsoring HR Adviser?


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

Best of luck to all the immigration aspirants and hearty congratulations to those already got a grant.

I have a quick question , how long its taking to get an invite for HR Advisor ? I am asking this on behalf of a friend . 

Regards


----------



## ashish1e834

pilotg2 said:


> We called Vetassess to request a fax copy and were told to email the request and it can take up to 48hrs or as it's Friday probably next week!
> 
> We couldn't have waited that long - thankfully literally 24hrs exactly from receiving the completed email our online outcome showed positive.
> 
> So relieved and now to start preparing for ACT SS with a limited occupation.


Congratulations Pilot!!!


----------



## ashish1e834

sree1982 said:


> Hii Ashish,
> Dont be disapponted bro!! i dont think it is trick as u wr telling.bcoz my agent through whom i am doing the process has specifically asked for my mark list n my degree certificate.well i havent got my result yet!!!




Hi Sree

I'm not really disappointed brother, though I got a little cynical I will admit. I sent them the degree the very next day & they acknowledged it over the mail too. Got another mail from them that it should be completed easily by the end of the coming week. So waiting eagerly for the result now.


----------



## ashish1e834

Black_Rose said:


> For EOI you don't need any documents to upload but you need to provide skill assessments and IELTS details.
> 
> ACT and SA will Probably change it not before last quarter of the year. Again, its only my guess.



Just to add to what blackrose wrote, there are a few more things -

1. ACT Commitment statement - detailing your commitment & understanding about the Canberra - finances, geography,etc.
2. 5 to 8 Vacancies incase your job is in limited category
3. Financial Statement 

I think financial statement comes post EOI, maybe seniors can correct me if Im wrong.

Hope this helps


----------



## Black_Rose

ashish1e834 said:


> Just to add to what blackrose wrote, there are a few more things -
> 
> 1. ACT Commitment statement - detailing your commitment & understanding about the Canberra - finances, geography,etc.
> 2. 5 to 8 Vacancies incase your job is in limited category
> 3. Financial Statement
> 
> I think financial statement comes post EOI, maybe seniors can correct me if Im wrong.
> 
> Hope this helps


Yes it comes post EOI while applying for state nomination, You have to show it to get the state nomination according to their requirements. after that while applying for Visa you don't need any financial statements.


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Best of luck to all the immigration aspirants and hearty congratulations to those already got a grant.
> 
> I have a quick question , how long its taking to get an invite for HR Advisor ? I am asking this on behalf of a friend .
> 
> Regards


Guys , any insight will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Black_Rose

prseeker said:


> Guys , any insight will be highly appreciated.


it depends on which state you applied for. ACT may even take around 3 months to invite. you can get a inside in Here


----------



## prseeker

Black_Rose said:


> it depends on which state you applied for. ACT may even take around 3 months to invite. you can get a inside in Here


Thanks for the response , highly appreciated . Yes she is going to file for ACT . Even with 65 points its taking 3 months?

Stay Blessed


----------



## Black_Rose

prseeker said:


> Thanks for the response , highly appreciated . Yes she is going to file for ACT . Even with 65 points its taking 3 months?
> 
> Stay Blessed


Points is not considered for state sponsorship. your occupation, skill level, duties and responsibilities, employment prospect, evidence etc matters.


----------



## pilotg2

sree1982 said:


> Congrats!! how long did it take for you!! and did they contact ur employer!! i need to inform my boss abt when he shld be expecting the call!!
> 
> sree


My wife is the primary applicant and they contacted her manager and spoke to the HR department. Ours took roughly 16wks (incl xmas hols).

Good luck


----------



## shahin_azi

*assessment time*

Hi all
I applied for vetassess on jan 15th 2014. could somebody help me how long does it take to finilize my case?
THX


----------



## GBTUSA

Hi All,
2 weeks ago I recd. this e-mail from ACS,
Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 
We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning). 

And then to a follow-up e-mail I got this,

As per email sent: “Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).”
If you do choose to accept the RPL suggestion your assessment will be based on your employment as your qualification was assessed as non-ICT.
You would therefore need to seek the relevant assessing authority if you wish to assess your qualification.

I have a 3 year BSc (CBZ) degree + 18 months Honors Diploma in Computers + certification from Sybase. If I apply to VETASSESS for POINTS ONLY assessment will I get 15 points? I also have 18 years exp in a multinational Bank.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## GSingh08

Hi Gabtusa,

It depends on two condition.which category u have applied for whether the education is relevant to job profile or category and secondly whuch is ur assessment autority.

Firstly look for assessing authority and i am sure in case of relevant education you would certainly get 15 points.


----------



## Black_Rose

GBTUSA said:


> Hi All,
> 2 weeks ago I recd. this e-mail from ACS,
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.
> We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).
> 
> And then to a follow-up e-mail I got this,
> 
> As per email sent: “Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).”
> If you do choose to accept the RPL suggestion your assessment will be based on your employment as your qualification was assessed as non-ICT.
> You would therefore need to seek the relevant assessing authority if you wish to assess your qualification.
> 
> I have a 3 year BSc (CBZ) degree + 18 months Honors Diploma in Computers + certification from Sybase. If I apply to VETASSESS for POINTS ONLY assessment will I get 15 points? I also have 18 years exp in a multinational Bank.
> Any advice would be appreciated.


just curious as to what is written on your final degree certificate? don't have any idea about that system. but as long as you have a B.Sc ( Hons ) it sounds ok to me. you should go ahead with vetassess qualification assessments. you can give a try by explaining your situation to vetassess before applying, in case if they suggest you any specific idea. otherwise they normally don't give specific advice before applying for assessments.


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> I dont see any chances of listing...btw where did u get the info that it may get listed in feb??


GMgo,

Have you received any response for VET yet? 

Manan


----------



## GBTUSA

Black_Rose said:


> just curious as to what is written on your final degree certificate? don't have any idea about that system. but as long as you have a B.Sc ( Hons ) it sounds ok to me. you should go ahead with vetassess qualification assessments. you can give a try by explaining your situation to vetassess before applying, in case if they suggest you any specific idea. otherwise they normally don't give specific advice before applying for assessments.


Thanks for your reply. my degree is BSc(Chemistry, Botony & Zoology) and is not Honors degree. 

Honors diploma is in computer science from NIIT.


----------



## pilotg2

sree1982 said:


> hello,
> what i wanted to know at what time i shld inform my boss abt the call!! is it after 8 weeks!!An earlier reply will be highly appreciated.
> Sree


They may not call at all, but let your boss know once 10 weeks has past to play it safe - you might get lucky and get a result sooner than the avg. 14 to 16 weeks!


----------



## shabi.durrani

hello

I have just send my docs for assessment to VETASSESS,
how long will it take VETASSESS to assess , I have heard 3-4 months.
I wanna knw hw can I track my docs processing status with VETASSESS? n what are the next steps, apart from ILETS.
Thanks


----------



## Manan_20

shabi.durrani said:


> hello
> 
> I have just send my docs for assessment to VETASSESS,
> how long will it take VETASSESS to assess , I have heard 3-4 months.
> I wanna knw hw can I track my docs processing status with VETASSESS? n what are the next steps, apart from ILETS.
> Thanks


No other steps until you get your assessment done. You will require assessment results in order to apply for EOI and SS.

What Job code you are applying for?

Manan


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville Smith*



shabi.durrani said:


> hello
> 
> I have just send my docs for assessment to VETASSESS,
> how long will it take VETASSESS to assess , I have heard 3-4 months.
> I wanna knw hw can I track my docs processing status with VETASSESS? n what are the next steps, apart from ILETS.
> Thanks


.

Hi Shabi,

The processing time is 10-12 weeks. However, i would recommend that you trigger an polite query mail upon having completed 10 weeks. For sure you should hear from them.

You should have received an login id and password from your agent. You can check the status out there.


----------



## Sandy J

explorer5 said:


> Hi Sandy,
> 
> I checked with my agent but she said she cannot disclose the user id and password since it belongs to their lawyer and that she will keep me informed.


Generally, they do share the details like id and link, but fair enough, at least monitor the progress by talking to them on weekly basis so that they will be on toes always.


----------



## pilotg2

Can anyone help in understanding positive Vetassess results: job code 149311

Qualification: is a Bachelor of Arts and Vetassess state "The qualification is at the required level". I'm not sure what level they accesssed my qualification at. Can we claim 15 points for a Bachelor degree or does "at the required level" mean for my nominated occupation which is a Diploma so only 10 points?

Field of Study: Not highly relevant - can we still claim points for the above qualification?

Duration of Employment: More than 3 years is access as highly relevant within five years before applying. This I understand but it's a shame they didn't access my other employment as i plan to claim 5 yrs worth.

Is there any where i can find an explanation of the results of best to call them?


----------



## sselim

Dear All,

I need your advice.

I’ve been working in the Human Resources field for over 7 years. Accordingly, I sent my employment evidence to VETASSESS for the required assessment. 
I just received my VETASSESS’s Assessment and the following has been written in the assessment:
“More than three year/s of employment is assessed highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skills assessment”

Given that the points for ‘Work Experience’ are categorized as follows:
At least eight and up to 10 years – 20 points
At least five but less than eight years – 15 points
At least three but less than five years – 10 points
At least one but less than three years – 5 points

Does VETASSESS’s assessment mean that I can only apply for the ‘At least three but less than five years’ category which is worth 10 points? 

Please advice.
Thank you for your reply in advance.
Sally


----------



## Black_Rose

sselim said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your advice.
> 
> I’ve been working in the Human Resources field for over 7 years. Accordingly, I sent my employment evidence to VETASSESS for the required assessment.
> I just received my VETASSESS’s Assessment and the following has been written in the assessment:
> “More than three year/s of employment is assessed highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for the skills assessment”
> 
> Given that the points for ‘Work Experience’ are categorized as follows:
> At least eight and up to 10 years – 20 points
> At least five but less than eight years – 15 points
> At least three but less than five years – 10 points
> At least one but less than three years – 5 points
> 
> Does VETASSESS’s assessment mean that I can only apply for the ‘At least three but less than five years’ category which is worth 10 points?
> 
> Please advice.
> Thank you for your reply in advance.
> Sally


VETASSESS only take consideration of last five years experience while assessing your experience so that they said more than three years in last five years. its okay and you can claim all your experience year without any problem but as far I can remember DIBP accept experience for last 10 years time. and if you have bachelor you will get 15 for it. again, VETASSESS don't mention anything related points and technically confuse people so that applicant pay more to take point test advice. they are completely commercial m**chot.


----------



## Black_Rose

pilotg2 said:


> Can anyone help in understanding positive Vetassess results: job code 149311
> 
> Qualification: is a Bachelor of Arts and Vetassess state "The qualification is at the required level". I'm not sure what level they accesssed my qualification at. Can we claim 15 points for a Bachelor degree or does "at the required level" mean for my nominated occupation which is a Diploma so only 10 points?
> 
> Field of Study: Not highly relevant - can we still claim points for the above qualification?
> 
> Duration of Employment: More than 3 years is access as highly relevant within five years before applying. This I understand but it's a shame they didn't access my other employment as i plan to claim 5 yrs worth.
> 
> Is there any where i can find an explanation of the results of best to call them?


yes you will get 15 points. and you can apply with both of your experience and claim points as long as both duties and responsibilities closely match. the CO will assess the rest. do not worry. just make sure your previous job has almost similar duties and responsibilities.


----------



## pilotg2

Black_Rose said:


> yes you will get 15 points. and you can apply with both of your experience and claim points as long as both duties and responsibilities closely match. the CO will assess the rest. do not worry. just make sure your previous job has almost similar duties and responsibilities.


Thanks Black_Rose i'm busy preparing ACT statement now.


----------



## GSingh08

Black_Rose said:


> yes you will get 15 points. and you can apply with both of your experience and claim points as long as both duties and responsibilities closely match. the CO will assess the rest. do not worry. just make sure your previous job has almost similar duties and responsibilities.


Hi I also recon this.Best of Luck:roll:


----------



## Garry2684

Hi GSingh,

Nice to meet you here. Any idea how long Vetassess would take to reply with the result. My documents were received by them on 11-Nov-2013 and still, it shows to be in process. Should I drop them a reminder email?

Thanks,


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Hi GSingh,
> 
> Nice to meet you here. Any idea how long Vetassess would take to reply with the result. My documents were received by them on 11-Nov-2013 and still, it shows to be in process. Should I drop them a reminder email?
> 
> Thanks,


Right now they are taking 14-15 weeks to process an application. My ack is on 1st Nov and i am still waiting. And to be honest this is killing me .

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Hi GSingh,
> 
> Nice to meet you here. Any idea how long Vetassess would take to reply with the result. My documents were received by them on 11-Nov-2013 and still, it shows to be in process. Should I drop them a reminder email?
> 
> Thanks,


Not yet mate. I am expecting to get the outcome within 2 weeks time. :smash:


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> Right now they are taking 14-15 weeks to process an application. My ack is on 1st Nov and i am still waiting. And to be honest this is killing me .
> 
> Manan


I can imagine. M in the 12th week only and am already after the life of my agent to check with them  and he told me that we should expect a reply in this or the next week. And when I hear the word "week", I am like... I am dead man 

Anyways, Good luck and keep us posted. It will be encouraging for us


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Not yet mate. I am expecting to get the outcome within 2 weeks time. :smash:


Good Luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> I can imagine. M in the 12th week only and am already after the life of my agent to check with them  and he told me that we should expect a reply in this or the next week. And when I hear the word "week", I am like... I am dead man
> 
> Anyways, Good luck and keep us posted. It will be encouraging for us


It's a terrible feeling. I wonder what will happen once we apply for SS and Visa grant. anyways long way for that now. 

If you don't mind sharing which agent are you using? and what's your job code?

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Not yet mate. I am expecting to get the outcome within 2 weeks time. :smash:


Since i know i will receive my results right after you get yours. I am more looking forward to your results than mine  

Good Luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> It's a terrible feeling. I wonder what will happen once we apply for SS and Visa grant. anyways long way for that now.
> 
> If you don't mind sharing which agent are you using? and what's your job code?
> 
> Manan


Hey bud,


Not at all.. I have applied for 223111 HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISER and have employed a MARA agent in Chandigarh. He has a good reputation around here and he usually doesnt even accept non suitable cases, like most other agents do  

My best friend got his PR in sept'13 and he asked me to apply, at that time, I was not very much inclined to it, but now, its all I can think of . And now that my best mate has left for Canberra yesterday, the wait is killing me even more


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> It's a terrible feeling. I wonder what will happen once we apply for SS and Visa grant. anyways long way for that now.
> 
> If you don't mind sharing which agent are you using? and what's your job code?
> 
> Manan


don't worry mate you all will get the positive in 2 weeks time. my employer has not contacted by them yet. so whats about you? keep in touch with your employer, its the time


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> Since i know i will receive my results right after you get yours. I am more looking forward to your results than mine
> 
> Good Luck :fingerscrossed:


Lol, I am next in the line. I will be the third one then


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> don't worry mate you all will get the positive in 2 weeks time. my employer has not contacted by them yet. so whats about you? keep in touch with your employer, its the time


Hi Black_Rose,

Same here, nothing on the employer front as of now. But, my agent is very sure of them not contacting the employer at all. Any which case, I have trained my employer well  post us, if anyone's employer is contacted. I will do the same!

Thanks,


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> 
> Not at all.. I have applied for 223111 HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISER and have employed a MARA agent in Chandigarh. He has a good reputation around here and he usually doesnt even accept non suitable cases, like most other agents do
> 
> My best friend got his PR in sept'13 and he asked me to apply, at that time, I was not very much inclined to it, but now, its all I can think of . And now that my best mate has left for Canberra yesterday, the wait is killing me even more



Yeah. I can only imagine. Anyways good luck and keep in touch.


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> don't worry mate you all will get the positive in 2 weeks time. my employer has not contacted by them yet. so whats about you? keep in touch with your employer, its the time


I have been in touch with them too. They have not been contacted either. My agent said they may not even call them. Any chance if they do call them, i have already alerted them. Now let's see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> I have been in touch with them too. They have not been contacted either. My agent said they may not even call them. Any chance if they do call them, i have already alerted them. Now let's see :fingerscrossed:


Manan,

I just had a word with my Agent and he said that he will be sending them a reminder email today. Also, he has asked me to start working on the ACT Statement for SS and other things. While searching for jobs, its taking a toll, hardly any jobs that are suitable.

If you find something, let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## ashish1e834

Gary, are you in limited category?


----------



## Garry2684

ashish1e834 said:


> Gary, are you in limited category?


State Sponsorship mate!!

Subclass 190. Applying for SS to ACT, as soon as I get my Vetassess result.


----------



## Garry2684

ashish1e834 said:


> Gary, are you in limited category?


It seems you have been waiting for long to hear from Vetassess?


----------



## ashish1e834

I mean is you job code in limited category?


----------



## ashish1e834

Garry2684 said:


> It seems you have been waiting for long to hear from Vetassess?


You are right Garry, My case should be closed latest by 12 30 AM IST Friday


----------



## Garry2684

ashish1e834 said:


> I mean is you job code in limited category?


Nope. I dint get it. Why are you asking that? because I am looking for jobs?


----------



## ashish1e834

Yes... though I know you need to look for jobs even its not in limited.


----------



## Garry2684

ashish1e834 said:


> You are right Garry, My case should be closed latest by 12 30 AM IST Friday


Good Luck Mate!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Garry2684

ashish1e834 said:


> Yes... though I know you need to look for jobs even its not in limited.


Yes, its not in the limited category, but still have to find them. Any idea where I can find them  ?

Profession: Human Resource Adviser 

Thanks,


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Good Luck Mate!!:fingerscrossed:


You are finished with your IELTS?

I haven't heard anything from my agent yet. I am expecting IELTS results on 31st so i will call and check then. 

Manan


----------



## ashish1e834

Yes, you can look at all the job portals - seek, mycareer, etc but, most importantly look on linked in. A few days back I was easily able to send 4 jobs to a fellow expat member whose job jode was same as mine by searching on linked in.


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> You are finished with your IELTS?
> 
> I haven't heard anything from my agent yet. I am expecting IELTS results on 31st so i will call and check then.
> 
> Manan


Yes, I took my first IELTS in May'13 and scored L:9, R:9, S:8.5, W:6.5. I wrote that to tell you how pissed I was when I could not even get a 7 each. LOL, i seriously doubted the result. Then reappeared in Aug'13 and got L:9, R:7.5, W:8.5, S:8.

Good Luck for your IELTS result dear.


----------



## Garry2684

ashish1e834 said:


> Yes, you can look at all the job portals - seek, mycareer, etc but, most importantly look on linked in. A few days back I was easily able to send 4 jobs to a fellow expat member whose job jode was same as mine by searching on linked in.


If that happens, I will call you a lifesaver. M off to Linkedin now  lol


----------



## ashish1e834

Garry2684 said:


> Good Luck Mate!!:fingerscrossed:


Thanks Garry


----------



## GSingh08

Hi Garry,

Bro application flow is alot and vetassess is flooded, normally they takes 10_12 weeks, but in current cinerio they are taking 14-15 weeks time bro be patient and just wait.


----------



## Garry2684

GSingh08 said:


> Hi Garry,
> 
> Bro application flow is alot and vetassess is flooded, normally they takes 10_12 weeks, but in current cinerio they are taking 14-15 weeks time bro be patient and just wait.


Lol, yup waiting only. What else can we do?


----------



## ssssss

Hi,

After a long break, i started working on filing application to Vet.
Today my agent told me a new thing, that the documents are not required to be couriered and only scan copies will do.

Did any one applied for Vetassess in this new system?

Thanks
Sirisha


----------



## jaideepf1407

ssssss said:


> Hi, After a long break, i started working on filing application to Vet. Today my agent told me a new thing, that the documents are not required to be couriered and only scan copies will do. Did any one applied for Vetassess in this new system? Thanks Sirisha


Have just applied.You can upload scanned colour copies.If not then notarized copies of xeroxes can be uploaded as well


----------



## Garry2684

ssssss said:


> Hi,
> 
> After a long break, i started working on filing application to Vet.
> Today my agent told me a new thing, that the documents are not required to be couriered and only scan copies will do.
> 
> Did any one applied for Vetassess in this new system?
> 
> Thanks
> Sirisha


My Agent told me that Vetassess application requires all documents to be couriered to them. Also, he told me that it is specifically mentioned for Vetassess. 

I will check and update you shortly.

Thanks,


----------



## gary31

ashish1e834 said:


> Just to add to what blackrose wrote, there are a few more things -
> 
> 1. ACT Commitment statement - detailing your commitment & understanding about the Canberra - finances, geography,etc.
> 2. 5 to 8 Vacancies incase your job is in limited category
> 3. Financial Statement
> 
> I think financial statement comes post EOI, maybe seniors can correct me if Im wrong.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hey ashish

I think we need job posting even if the job is not in limited category


----------



## Garry2684

gary31 said:


> Hey ashish
> 
> I think we need job posting even if the job is not in limited category


Yup. We need it irrespective of your profession in limited category.


----------



## Garry2684

gary31 said:


> Hey ashish
> 
> I think we need job posting even if the job is not in limited category


Hey Gary31,

Whats up with your vetassess? On hold means you are yet to apply or you waiting for the result?

Thanks,


----------



## Yogeshbaldua

sumdur said:


> Dear mate,
> 
> The code they preposed is 225499 TECHNICAL SALES REPRESENTATIVES NEC. As per my survey till now this code is not appearing in any state.
> 
> I tried to locate the thread of this code on this forum, however nobody is discussing this code.
> 
> If somebody is hving this code please respond me.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi Sumdur,
My agent has suggested this code for me to apply. Could you let me know at which stage you currently are?


----------



## Garry2684

Yogeshbaldua said:


> Hi Sumdur,
> My agent has suggested this code for me to apply. Could you let me know at which stage you currently are?


Hi Sumdur, 

Its available in ACT occupation list and is open as well. Check this link:
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...ct-occupation-list-2013-14-10-december-13.pdf

Thanks,


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Sumdur,
> 
> Its available in ACT occupation list and is open as well. Check this link:
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...ct-occupation-list-2013-14-10-december-13.pdf
> 
> Thanks,


who got the outcome today? plz update. for me vetafukess is totally silent.... :smash::smash::smash:


----------



## gary31

Garry2684 said:


> Hey Gary31,
> 
> Whats up with your vetassess? On hold means you are yet to apply or you waiting for the result?
> 
> Thanks,


Vet ppl placed it on hold as I have a shortfall of 4 months of employment- once I send them remaining salary slips , they will send +ve assessment


----------



## Garry2684

gary31 said:


> Vet ppl placed it on hold as I have a shortfall of 4 months of employment- once I send them remaining salary slips , they will send +ve assessment


So, you claiming 3 years of employment? 

Oh lord, they demanded it when u submitted your docs or what? When did you apply?


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> who got the outcome today? plz update. for me vetafukess is totally silent.... :smash::smash::smash:


Lol, i guess all are just in the wait mode as of now. and this wait is killing all like me


----------



## gary31

Garry2684 said:


> So, you claiming 3 years of employment?
> 
> Oh lord, they demanded it when u submitted your docs or what? When did you apply?


They are nt considering work exp prior to the degree , but I m happy as it is better to wait for +ve outcome then getting a -ve


----------



## Garry2684

gary31 said:


> They are nt considering work exp prior to the degree , but I m happy as it is better to wait for +ve outcome then getting a -ve



Yup. Thats good. Good Luck!


----------



## sree1982

Friends,
i have found a really good presentation regrding salary expected in your respective jobs...i think while everybody is waiting ( that includes me) this would be a good read!! I guess it would be usefull for all!!Have a look....
http://www.kellyservices.com.au/uploadedFiles/Australia_-_Kelly_Services/3-Business_Services/Business_Resource_Center/Workforce_Trends/2013%20Kelly%20Australia%20Salary%20Guide%20INTERACTIVE.pdf

Sree


----------



## Aussie07

*Hi All*

Hi All,

I really find this forum informative. Would like to share my experience. Acknowledge date was Oct 5, 2013. After a long wait, I decided to call to get my status. Called on Jan 22. The person informed me that it will take a couple of weeks more maybe one or two. To my surprise, the next day I received the result!
Asked for the fax and was sent the same day. Positive!!!

Education and work experience highly relevant to the nominated occupation. My work experience was reduced from 5 1/2 yrs to 4 1/2 yrs. 5 points lost  

Anyhow, happy with the positive result  

All the best to the rest!

My details:
Visa: 189 / 221214 (Internal Auditor) / Vetassess Ack: 05/10/2013 / Result: +VE 23/01/2014 /EOI lodged: 27/01/2014 (60 points) / IELTS 7.0: R 8.5 W 7 L 8.5 S 7


----------



## Manan_20

Aussie07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I really find this forum informative. Would like to share my experience. Acknowledge date was Oct 5, 2013. After a long wait, I decided to call to get my status. Called on Jan 22. The person informed me that it will take a couple of weeks more maybe one or two. To my surprise, the next day I received the result!
> Asked for the fax and was sent the same day. Positive!!!
> 
> Education and work experience highly relevant to the nominated occupation. My work experience was reduced from 5 1/2 yrs to 4 1/2 yrs. 5 points lost
> 
> Anyhow, happy with the positive result
> 
> All the best to the rest!
> 
> My details:
> Visa: 189 / 221214 (Internal Auditor) / Vetassess Ack: 05/10/2013 / Result: +VE 23/01/2014 /EOI lodged: 27/01/2014 (60 points) / IELTS 7.0: R 8.5 W 7 L 8.5 S 7


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Black_Rose

Aussie07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I really find this forum informative. Would like to share my experience. Acknowledge date was Oct 5, 2013. After a long wait, I decided to call to get my status. Called on Jan 22. The person informed me that it will take a couple of weeks more maybe one or two. To my surprise, the next day I received the result!
> Asked for the fax and was sent the same day. Positive!!!
> 
> Education and work experience highly relevant to the nominated occupation. My work experience was reduced from 5 1/2 yrs to 4 1/2 yrs. 5 points lost
> 
> Anyhow, happy with the positive result
> 
> All the best to the rest!
> 
> My details:
> Visa: 189 / 221214 (Internal Auditor) / Vetassess Ack: 05/10/2013 / Result: +VE 23/01/2014 /EOI lodged: 27/01/2014 (60 points) / IELTS 7.0: R 8.5 W 7 L 8.5 S 7


Welcome to this Forum. It's very informative indeed. Good Luck with your application. btw, why they deducted 1 years from your work experience, do you have any idea?


----------



## GSingh08

Congratulation mate... The info is highly helpful and best of luck for rest of your process.
Cheers!
GS


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> Congratulations!!!


Manan and Gari did you give them any reminder email?:dizzy:


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Manan and Gari did you give them any reminder email?:dizzy:


Since i am waiting for my IELTS results first i am no hurry to remind them. Once i get good score I will sit on their heads, Until then even if i get positive results i won't be able to submit EOI and SS application. 

Have you sent them a reminder mail?

Manan


----------



## Aussie07

Black_Rose said:


> Welcome to this Forum. It's very informative indeed. Good Luck with your application. btw, why they deducted 1 years from your work experience, do you have any idea?


Maybe, as my degree date is after 5 months from the work starting date. And perhaps they might have treated the first year as apprentice/training as I was a fresher.


----------



## Black_Rose

Aussie07 said:


> Maybe, as my degree date is after 5 months from the work starting date. And perhaps they might have treated the first year as apprentice/training as I was a fresher.


I see. Bro give me some tips for getting band 7 each


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> Since i am waiting for my IELTS results first i am no hurry to remind them. Once i get good score I will sit on their heads, Until then even if i get positive results i won't be able to submit EOI and SS application.
> 
> Have you sent them a reminder mail?
> 
> Manan


Same here bro. my IELTS date is on 15th next month. So won't mind that much if they give me positive by the end of February.   currently, looking for some magic rules for getting band 7 lol


----------



## gmgo.sg

Manan_20 said:


> GMgo,
> 
> Have you received any response for VET yet?
> 
> Manan


Hi Manan..

No response yet...


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Manan and Gari did you give them any reminder email?:dizzy:


I have talked to my agent and he asked me to wait for this week and that he will send them a reminder email on Monday. Meanwhile, he has asked me to start working on my ACT SS application. So since morning, I am doing the same


----------



## Garry2684

gmgo.sg said:


> Hi Manan..
> 
> No response yet...


Hi gmgo

I guess its time you get back to them. They seem not to reply unless you ask about the progress.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

Aussie07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I really find this forum informative. Would like to share my experience. Acknowledge date was Oct 5, 2013. After a long wait, I decided to call to get my status. Called on Jan 22. The person informed me that it will take a couple of weeks more maybe one or two. To my surprise, the next day I received the result!
> Asked for the fax and was sent the same day. Positive!!!
> 
> Education and work experience highly relevant to the nominated occupation. My work experience was reduced from 5 1/2 yrs to 4 1/2 yrs. 5 points lost
> 
> Anyhow, happy with the positive result
> 
> All the best to the rest!
> 
> My details:
> Visa: 189 / 221214 (Internal Auditor) / Vetassess Ack: 05/10/2013 / Result: +VE 23/01/2014 /EOI lodged: 27/01/2014 (60 points) / IELTS 7.0: R 8.5 W 7 L 8.5 S 7


Good Luck Mate!!


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> I have talked to my agent and he asked me to wait for this week and that he will send them a reminder email on Monday. Meanwhile, he has asked me to start working on my ACT SS application. So since morning, I am doing the same


why they asking you to arrange those ACT stuff? if you have to work on ACT state application, why on earth you wasting your money on agent? are you paying your agent just to type your details on application form !! I was thinking to go by agent because I don't like those research and other staff that state wants. anyway, best of luck.


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> I see. Bro give me some tips for getting band 7 each


For Band 7 each, I have some tips:

1. Writing: Follow the exact pattern for Writing. The 5 paragraph structure for essay made me score 8.5 in writing. I remembered some words that are not at all used in common terms like - juxtapose, abjure, amalgamation, rhetorical, whimsical, blandish, etc. and used them in my essay and letter. For letter, I wrote about 3-4 parts explaining all that was asked for. I believe if you make shorter sentences, you make lesser mistakes. Plan your time well. I did not spend more than 15 minutes for the letter and spent the rest time on essay, as the assigned marks for essay are more than that of the letter. I did not take any coaching or workshops for the exam, but I followed a blog, located here: IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free

2. Listening: My nervousness killed my score in listening to 8. I assumed some answers and hence, ruined it. In my first attempt, I had scored a 9 in Listening, but in my final one, I could only score an 8. Best part about Listening is that keep your mind free and do not assume answers. In recent tests, they have intentionally put confusing content around answers. For example, they will first say in the conversation that they favor a particular thing and we write that answer, but right after that they will make a small argument and the speakers will both agree that they oppose it. I hope I could clarify through that example. So, In place of hurrying about writing what you heard, remember that you have to let the conversation finish and then answer the question. Listening is not challenging, if you do a lot of practicing of IELTS sample tests, given on the blog I shared above. 

3. Reading: For me, it was the most challenging part, as I ran out of time and hence scored only 7.5 in it  and if I had more time, my score would have be 8 each. With reading, remember to start with the last comprehension. I ignored this tip and lost marks. I started from beginning and hence, lost track of time. The first parts have less marks associated with them and the final sections have more marks with them. So, start with last parts. Reading is confusing and hence, pay attention. What you feel from the first instance is the answer, will perhaps be not (specifically for the later sections). Initial sections do not need your much attention as the answers are clearly evident. Also, write answers exactly in the form as asked for. For example, Answer in no more than 3 words. Do not write more than 3 words for your answer. Remember to use True or False and Yes or No, exactly as asked in question. My friend is an IELTS examiner and she told me that if question demands you to ask Yes or No and you wrote True or False, even if your answer is right, you will get no marks for it.

4. Speaking: short sentences, correct grammar, loud pitch, right rate of speech, correct pronunciation, cadence in the talk, creating and using variety while talking all help in the speaking test. I believe that the examiner should not have to ask you to speak more. You need to have sufficient data to speak on almost any topic. The 1 minute time given to you to prepare for the talk on topic is crucial. Gather as much data as you can and make quick decisions rather than wasting time to think about what to talk about. Your talk's meaning or relevance is not important, your skills are important. Even if you do not make sense for an argument, its not relevant. Its a test of your speaking skills and not your thoughts or beliefs. 

I hope this info might help you.

Good Luck to all who are yet to win the battle with IELTS!!


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> why they asking you to arrange those ACT stuff? if you have to work on ACT state application, why on earth you wasting your money on agent? are you paying your agent just to type your details on application form !! I was thinking to go by agent because I don't like those research and other staff that state wants. anyway, best of luck.


Hi BlackRose,

I wanted to draft my application myself first. I know what you are saying. My agent did not have a problem doing it for me, but I wanted my application to sound a bit different. Apart from my HR work, I do a lot of freelancing on research projects, so I wanted that I research myself and may be add variety to my commitment letter so that its more appealing.

I enjoy doing it. Lol. FInally, will sit with the agent and finalize what to send and what not to.


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Same here bro. my IELTS date is on 15th next month. So won't mind that much if they give me positive by the end of February.   currently, looking for some magic rules for getting band 7 lol


If you find one let me know too. Just in case if i have to appear again


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> Hi Manan..
> 
> No response yet...


I was curious as i am also in same job code. Have the contacted your employer yet?
Good luck bro.


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> If you find one let me know too. Just in case if i have to appear again


Manan,

Don't worry, you will be able to clear it. One magic trick is ask your best friend to check the result for you. I did this  lol.


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> I was curious as i am also in same job code. Have the contacted your employer yet?
> Good luck bro.


Manan,

I think we should locate people who have already got their vetassess feedback and check with them if their employers were contacted or not. 

Let me know if you get any reply on that from someone.

Thanks,


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> For Band 7 each, I have some tips:
> 
> 1. Writing: Follow the exact pattern for Writing. The 5 paragraph structure for essay made me score 8.5 in writing. I remembered some words that are not at all used in common terms like - juxtapose, abjure, amalgamation, rhetorical, whimsical, blandish, etc. and used them in my essay and letter. For letter, I wrote about 3-4 parts explaining all that was asked for. I believe if you make shorter sentences, you make lesser mistakes. Plan your time well. I did not spend more than 15 minutes for the letter and spent the rest time on essay, as the assigned marks for essay are more than that of the letter. I did not take any coaching or workshops for the exam, but I followed a blog, located here: IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free
> 
> 2. Listening: My nervousness killed my score in listening to 8. I assumed some answers and hence, ruined it. In my first attempt, I had scored a 9 in Listening, but in my final one, I could only score an 8. Best part about Listening is that keep your mind free and do not assume answers. In recent tests, they have intentionally put confusing content around answers. For example, they will first say in the conversation that they favor a particular thing and we write that answer, but right after that they will make a small argument and the speakers will both agree that they oppose it. I hope I could clarify through that example. So, In place of hurrying about writing what you heard, remember that you have to let the conversation finish and then answer the question. Listening is not challenging, if you do a lot of practicing of IELTS sample tests, given on the blog I shared above.
> 
> 3. Reading: For me, it was the most challenging part, as I ran out of time and hence scored only 7.5 in it  and if I had more time, my score would have be 8 each. With reading, remember to start with the last comprehension. I ignored this tip and lost marks. I started from beginning and hence, lost track of time. The first parts have less marks associated with them and the final sections have more marks with them. So, start with last parts. Reading is confusing and hence, pay attention. What you feel from the first instance is the answer, will perhaps be not (specifically for the later sections). Initial sections do not need your much attention as the answers are clearly evident. Also, write answers exactly in the form as asked for. For example, Answer in no more than 3 words. Do not write more than 3 words for your answer. Remember to use True or False and Yes or No, exactly as asked in question. My friend is an IELTS examiner and she told me that if question demands you to ask Yes or No and you wrote True or False, even if your answer is right, you will get no marks for it.
> 
> 4. Speaking: short sentences, correct grammar, loud pitch, right rate of speech, correct pronunciation, cadence in the talk, creating and using variety while talking all help in the speaking test. I believe that the examiner should not have to ask you to speak more. You need to have sufficient data to speak on almost any topic. The 1 minute time given to you to prepare for the talk on topic is crucial. Gather as much data as you can and make quick decisions rather than wasting time to think about what to talk about. Your talk's meaning or relevance is not important, your skills are important. Even if you do not make sense for an argument, its not relevant. Its a test of your speaking skills and not your thoughts or beliefs.
> 
> I hope this info might help you.
> 
> Good Luck to all who are yet to win the battle with IELTS!!


Thanks a ton for your tips and speech. I appreciate and believe this post will be helpful for many of us who giving IELTS exam soon.


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Manan,
> 
> Don't worry, you will be able to clear it. One magic trick is ask your best friend to check the result for you. I did this  lol.


That sounds good but knowing my best friend who wouldn't want me to leave India i better not ask him to check. Or may be i should make some more friends.


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Thanks a ton for your tips and speech. I appreciate and believe this post will be helpful for many of us who giving IELTS exam soon.


I will post some more stuff. I am actually training some of my friends who are yet to appear for IELTS, so I am a bit overpassionate about it these days. Lol. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> That sounds good but knowing my best friend who wouldn't want me to leave India i better not ask him to check. Or may be i should make some more friends.


LOL, thats a challenge Manan, cos my best friend was at the cusp of his PR result when my result came. So, he wanted me to be with him badly, hence it worked wonders for me


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> LOL, thats a challenge Manan, cos my best friend was at the cusp of his PR result when my result came. So, he wanted me to be with him badly, hence it worked wonders for me


if you can clear us a bit more about how do we need to structure the whole essay in those agree disagree, explain, opinion type question in task 2. Thanks


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> That sounds good but knowing my best friend who wouldn't want me to leave India i better not ask him to check. Or may be i should make some more friends.


Good Luck Manan!!

Big Day for you  

Post your results from IELTS when you get them. You enrolled with IDP or British Council for the same?

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> if you can clear us a bit more about how do we need to structure the whole essay in those agree disagree, explain, opinion type question in task 2. Thanks


Sure Black_Rose. I will be posting some examples today  

Hope they might help!

Cheers


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Good Luck Manan!!
> 
> Big Day for you
> 
> Post your results from IELTS when you get them. You enrolled with IDP or British Council for the same?
> 
> Thanks,


I had registered it with IDP. Does that make a difference in results? Selecting IDP or British Council?

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Good Luck Manan!!
> 
> Big Day for you
> 
> Post your results from IELTS when you get them. You enrolled with IDP or British Council for the same?
> 
> Thanks,


There you go. IELTS 7.5. Signature Updated. Now it's time to bang the doors of VET.


Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> There you go. IELTS 7.5. Signature Updated. Now it's time to bang the doors of VET.
> 
> 
> Manan


Congrats Buddy.

Good Going.

Yup.. get back to them  and update us soon!!

Happy for you!!

Cheers


----------



## gmgo.sg

Garry2684 said:


> Hi gmgo
> 
> I guess its time you get back to them. They seem not to reply unless you ask about the progress.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Gary,

I have spoken to my agent and he advised me to wait till this weekend...if we do not receive a response, he will send them a chaser..


----------



## Garry2684

gmgo.sg said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> I have spoken to my agent and he advised me to wait till this weekend...if we do not receive a response, he will send them a chaser..


Good Luck gmgo.sg 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> if you can clear us a bit more about how do we need to structure the whole essay in those agree disagree, explain, opinion type question in task 2. Thanks


*This is specially for Black_Rose:*

Good Luck Buddy.

IELTS Writing:

Types of Questions:

1. Agree or Disagree
Example: People believe that scientific discoveries for chemical products are safe if already tested on animals. To what extent do you agree or disagree with this view?

2. Advantages/Benefits outweigh Disadvantages/Drawbacks
Example: In some countries, the governments are encouraging extensive waste producing industries away from populated areas. How do you think this is advantageous?

3. Discuss two views plus your opinion
Example: Some people believe that school education can be now replaced by internet education. Inspect this view from both perspective and give your opinion.

4. Discuss two views only (no opinion)
Example: Many people believe that an effective public transport system is a key component of a modern city. Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of public transport.

5. Causes/Problem and Solution
Example: Crime rates are increasing rapidly in cities in comparison with small towns. Discuss the reasons with possible solutions.

6. Two questions/ two-part questions
Example: To some people studying the past has little value in the modern world. Why do you think it is important to do so? What will be the effect if children are not taught history?

7. Opinion
Example: Research indicates that the characteristics we are born with have much more influence on our personality and development than other experiences we may have in life. Which do you consider to be the major influence?


As per my personal experience, in General Test, expect type 1, 2 and 3 questions only. 

Rules for 8 Band:

#1: Short Crisp Sentences: English Language does not require long, complex sentences. It allows you to express your thoughts in the most concise form. Writing longer sentences in your response is problematic for 2 reasons. The first is it heightens the chances of errors related to coherence. The second is it makes it more difficult for you to control the grammar of the sentence, leading to silly grammatical mistakes. Too often, students receive disappointing marks on their IELTS essay simply because their long sentences led them to issues with coherence and grammar.

#2: Connect the sentences: Every Paragraph must be held together as a thought, so that the examiner connects with the meaning. Vague or separated sentences make the examiner lose interest in the thought. Cohesion refers to words and phrases that help ideas link together. Cohesive phrases include wordings like…

Because of this, …
As this shows, …
As can clearly be seen from this example, …
It is clear that…
Thus, the idea that…
To illustrate this, …
After analyzing both points of view, …
To provide a summary, …
Without a doubt, this causes…

Remember these connectors and use them when you support the topic sentence in every paragraph. Remember to use variety, so remember all of them or even more. 

#3: Composition of the essay is very important. If you are targeting a band less than 7, 3 paragraphs may also be sufficient. But, for a band higher then 7, at least 4 paragraphs are necessary. Moreover, for a band higher than 8, go ahead and write at least 5 paragraphs. I am giving some information here on the structure of the paragraphs. Remember that this is a generalized format for Band 8+. This format can fit in for every type of question mentioned in the types section above. 

Paragraph 1: Introduction paragraph:

A background sentence giving some background information on the essay topic.
A more detailed sentence linking the background sentence to the thesis.
A thesis that presents your point of view on your given topic.
An outline sentence declaring the 2 points you are going to use to support your thesis.

Paragraph 2: Supporting paragraph 1:

A topic sentence illustrating the first point you will be presenting to support your thesis (this point taken from your outline sentence).
A sentence showing a real-life example of this topic in action.
A discussion sentence that shows how your example links or proves your topic sentence.
A conclusion sentence that links this entire paragraph back to your thesis.

Paragraph 3: Supporting paragraph 2:

A topic sentence illustrating the second point you will be presenting to support your thesis (this point taken from your outline sentence).
A sentence showing a real-life example of this topic in action.
A discussion sentence that shows how your example links or proves your topic sentence.
A conclusion sentence that links this entire paragraph back to your thesis.

Paragraph 4: Opinion paragraph:

Start with your personal opinion. Again remember that your ideology is not being tested, your language is. So, instead of focusing on your thoughts about the topic, focus on the language.
Related your opinion with your life or an incident in your life. Do not write a generalized incident, but make it connected with your life.
Conclude by saying something that examiner cannot skip taking into account. Some fancy vocabulary.


Paragraph 5: Conclusion paragraph:

A summary sentence that briefly states the 2 points you discussed in your supporting paragraphs.
A restatement of your thesis using different words.
A prediction or recommendation based on the topic you have been given.


Hope it helps. I will post some examples soon.

Good Luck to all!!


----------



## GSingh08

Black rose,

Buddy great stuff. This will help many to achieve their dream bands. Keep up the good work. BOL.

GS


----------



## Garry2684

ashish1e834 said:


> You are right Garry, My case should be closed latest by 12 30 AM IST Friday


Hi Ashish,

Big day for you. Good Luck. Got your results? Post us as soon as you have them!!

Cheerz


----------



## GSingh08

Gary bro.

Thanks to u as well fr the great explaination.

Best of luck for future endeavours.


----------



## Garry2684

GSingh08 said:


> Gary bro.
> 
> Thanks to u as well fr the great explaination.
> 
> Best of luck for future endeavours.


Thanks bro.

Good luck to you too.


----------



## Garry2684

Garry2684 said:


> *This is specially for Black_Rose:*
> 
> Good Luck Buddy.
> 
> IELTS Writing:
> 
> Types of Questions:
> 
> 1. Agree or Disagree
> Example: People believe that scientific discoveries for chemical products are safe if already tested on animals. To what extent do you agree or disagree with this view?
> 
> 2. Advantages/Benefits outweigh Disadvantages/Drawbacks
> Example: In some countries, the governments are encouraging extensive waste producing industries away from populated areas. How do you think this is advantageous?
> 
> 3. Discuss two views plus your opinion
> Example: Some people believe that school education can be now replaced by internet education. Inspect this view from both perspective and give your opinion.
> 
> 4. Discuss two views only (no opinion)
> Example: Many people believe that an effective public transport system is a key component of a modern city. Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of public transport.
> 
> 5. Causes/Problem and Solution
> Example: Crime rates are increasing rapidly in cities in comparison with small towns. Discuss the reasons with possible solutions.
> 
> 6. Two questions/ two-part questions
> Example: To some people studying the past has little value in the modern world. Why do you think it is important to do so? What will be the effect if children are not taught history?
> 
> 7. Opinion
> Example: Research indicates that the characteristics we are born with have much more influence on our personality and development than other experiences we may have in life. Which do you consider to be the major influence?
> 
> 
> As per my personal experience, in General Test, expect type 1, 2 and 3 questions only.
> 
> Rules for 8 Band:
> 
> #1: Short Crisp Sentences: English Language does not require long, complex sentences. It allows you to express your thoughts in the most concise form. Writing longer sentences in your response is problematic for 2 reasons. The first is it heightens the chances of errors related to coherence. The second is it makes it more difficult for you to control the grammar of the sentence, leading to silly grammatical mistakes. Too often, students receive disappointing marks on their IELTS essay simply because their long sentences led them to issues with coherence and grammar.
> 
> #2: Connect the sentences: Every Paragraph must be held together as a thought, so that the examiner connects with the meaning. Vague or separated sentences make the examiner lose interest in the thought. Cohesion refers to words and phrases that help ideas link together. Cohesive phrases include wordings like…
> 
> Because of this, …
> As this shows, …
> As can clearly be seen from this example, …
> It is clear that…
> Thus, the idea that…
> To illustrate this, …
> After analyzing both points of view, …
> To provide a summary, …
> Without a doubt, this causes…
> 
> Remember these connectors and use them when you support the topic sentence in every paragraph. Remember to use variety, so remember all of them or even more.
> 
> #3: Composition of the essay is very important. If you are targeting a band less than 7, 3 paragraphs may also be sufficient. But, for a band higher then 7, at least 4 paragraphs are necessary. Moreover, for a band higher than 8, go ahead and write at least 5 paragraphs. I am giving some information here on the structure of the paragraphs. Remember that this is a generalized format for Band 8+. This format can fit in for every type of question mentioned in the types section above.
> 
> Paragraph 1: Introduction paragraph:
> 
> A background sentence giving some background information on the essay topic.
> A more detailed sentence linking the background sentence to the thesis.
> A thesis that presents your point of view on your given topic.
> An outline sentence declaring the 2 points you are going to use to support your thesis.
> 
> Paragraph 2: Supporting paragraph 1:
> 
> A topic sentence illustrating the first point you will be presenting to support your thesis (this point taken from your outline sentence).
> A sentence showing a real-life example of this topic in action.
> A discussion sentence that shows how your example links or proves your topic sentence.
> A conclusion sentence that links this entire paragraph back to your thesis.
> 
> Paragraph 3: Supporting paragraph 2:
> 
> A topic sentence illustrating the second point you will be presenting to support your thesis (this point taken from your outline sentence).
> A sentence showing a real-life example of this topic in action.
> A discussion sentence that shows how your example links or proves your topic sentence.
> A conclusion sentence that links this entire paragraph back to your thesis.
> 
> Paragraph 4: Opinion paragraph:
> 
> Start with your personal opinion. Again remember that your ideology is not being tested, your language is. So, instead of focusing on your thoughts about the topic, focus on the language.
> Related your opinion with your life or an incident in your life. Do not write a generalized incident, but make it connected with your life.
> Conclude by saying something that examiner cannot skip taking into account. Some fancy vocabulary.
> 
> 
> Paragraph 5: Conclusion paragraph:
> 
> A summary sentence that briefly states the 2 points you discussed in your supporting paragraphs.
> A restatement of your thesis using different words.
> A prediction or recommendation based on the topic you have been given.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps. I will post some examples soon.
> 
> Good Luck to all!!



Here is an example. I wrote it while I was practicing for the writing tests. In my first attempt, my scores were bad in Writing, because I did not pay any attention at all to Writing. But for my second attempt, I really practiced a lot and remembered all the tips. So, I would suggest all to practice writing, because i guess we are all confident about our writing skills, so lack practicing them. When I wrote some essays, I felt that I really found it hard to write. So, please practice.

Question:

Some people think that governments should give financial support to creative artists such as painters and musicians. Others believe that creative artists should be funded by alternative sources. Discuss both views and give your own opinion.

Type of question:

Discuss two views with your opinion!!

Answer:

Para 1: Introduction Paragraph: Inner Art expression to public in an understandable format is an extremely complex task and seeks heightened creativity. Painters and musicians contribute significantly to the development of a nation through their creativity quotient. I personally support the idea of governments offering financial support to artists who bring out their soulful creativity in the form of paintings or through music.

Para 2: Agreement/ Supporting Paragraph: History has witnessed a number of incidents where fine artists, whether painters or musicians, have taken their nations to a level of international prestige through their work. For instance, Paris is renowned for its artistic heritage. By offering financial assistance, the governments are allowing the national youth to be creative and step into the world of uniqueness. This financial assistance brings more focus towards artistic careers in the national youth. In addition to it, an elevated financial support reduces the requirement of these artists to work sideways, in order to earn small amount of money to support their livelihood and allows them to focus entirely on their creativity.

Para 3: Disagreement/ Supporting Paragraph: On the other hand, it can be a challenging task for the governments to identify which artists genuinely deserve the financial assistance. This financial help from governments can wrongly inspire people to adopt such creative careers, even in absence of real inclination towards these arts. Moreover, people can start exploiting this financial help by numerous indecent ways in lack of specified control over release of financial assistance.

Para 4: Opinion Paragraph: In my opinion, governments should support creative artists as they contribute to the national recognition in an indirect manner. All art forms have been recognized at numerous levels in international scenarios and more creative artists are being appreciated for their work nowadays. With appropriate governmental support, these artists can establish successful careers for themselves and bring the nation pride through their efforts. 

Para 5: Conclusion Paragraph: There are benefits if government's offer the discussed financial assistance to creative artists, but the process of releasing this support must be carefully drafted. It must be ensured that the financial support reaches the right artists only and people should not be able to steal from the government through this support program. The financial support would help governments in identifying and training the most appropriate regional talent to contribute to nation's cultural and social heritage.


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> *This is specially for Black_Rose:*
> 
> Good Luck Buddy.
> 
> IELTS Writing:
> 
> Types of Questions:
> 
> 1. Agree or Disagree
> Example: People believe that scientific discoveries for chemical products are safe if already tested on animals. To what extent do you agree or disagree with this view?
> 
> 2. Advantages/Benefits outweigh Disadvantages/Drawbacks
> Example: In some countries, the governments are encouraging extensive waste producing industries away from populated areas. How do you think this is advantageous?
> 
> 3. Discuss two views plus your opinion
> Example: Some people believe that school education can be now replaced by internet education. Inspect this view from both perspective and give your opinion.
> 
> 4. Discuss two views only (no opinion)
> Example: Many people believe that an effective public transport system is a key component of a modern city. Discuss the advantages and disadvantages of public transport.
> 
> 5. Causes/Problem and Solution
> Example: Crime rates are increasing rapidly in cities in comparison with small towns. Discuss the reasons with possible solutions.
> 
> 6. Two questions/ two-part questions
> Example: To some people studying the past has little value in the modern world. Why do you think it is important to do so? What will be the effect if children are not taught history?
> 
> 7. Opinion
> Example: Research indicates that the characteristics we are born with have much more influence on our personality and development than other experiences we may have in life. Which do you consider to be the major influence?
> 
> 
> As per my personal experience, in General Test, expect type 1, 2 and 3 questions only.
> 
> Rules for 8 Band:
> 
> #1: Short Crisp Sentences: English Language does not require long, complex sentences. It allows you to express your thoughts in the most concise form. Writing longer sentences in your response is problematic for 2 reasons. The first is it heightens the chances of errors related to coherence. The second is it makes it more difficult for you to control the grammar of the sentence, leading to silly grammatical mistakes. Too often, students receive disappointing marks on their IELTS essay simply because their long sentences led them to issues with coherence and grammar.
> 
> #2: Connect the sentences: Every Paragraph must be held together as a thought, so that the examiner connects with the meaning. Vague or separated sentences make the examiner lose interest in the thought. Cohesion refers to words and phrases that help ideas link together. Cohesive phrases include wordings like…
> 
> Because of this, …
> As this shows, …
> As can clearly be seen from this example, …
> It is clear that…
> Thus, the idea that…
> To illustrate this, …
> After analyzing both points of view, …
> To provide a summary, …
> Without a doubt, this causes…
> 
> Remember these connectors and use them when you support the topic sentence in every paragraph. Remember to use variety, so remember all of them or even more.
> 
> #3: Composition of the essay is very important. If you are targeting a band less than 7, 3 paragraphs may also be sufficient. But, for a band higher then 7, at least 4 paragraphs are necessary. Moreover, for a band higher than 8, go ahead and write at least 5 paragraphs. I am giving some information here on the structure of the paragraphs. Remember that this is a generalized format for Band 8+. This format can fit in for every type of question mentioned in the types section above.
> 
> Paragraph 1: Introduction paragraph:
> 
> A background sentence giving some background information on the essay topic.
> A more detailed sentence linking the background sentence to the thesis.
> A thesis that presents your point of view on your given topic.
> An outline sentence declaring the 2 points you are going to use to support your thesis.
> 
> Paragraph 2: Supporting paragraph 1:
> 
> A topic sentence illustrating the first point you will be presenting to support your thesis (this point taken from your outline sentence).
> A sentence showing a real-life example of this topic in action.
> A discussion sentence that shows how your example links or proves your topic sentence.
> A conclusion sentence that links this entire paragraph back to your thesis.
> 
> Paragraph 3: Supporting paragraph 2:
> 
> A topic sentence illustrating the second point you will be presenting to support your thesis (this point taken from your outline sentence).
> A sentence showing a real-life example of this topic in action.
> A discussion sentence that shows how your example links or proves your topic sentence.
> A conclusion sentence that links this entire paragraph back to your thesis.
> 
> Paragraph 4: Opinion paragraph:
> 
> Start with your personal opinion. Again remember that your ideology is not being tested, your language is. So, instead of focusing on your thoughts about the topic, focus on the language.
> Related your opinion with your life or an incident in your life. Do not write a generalized incident, but make it connected with your life.
> Conclude by saying something that examiner cannot skip taking into account. Some fancy vocabulary.
> 
> 
> Paragraph 5: Conclusion paragraph:
> 
> A summary sentence that briefly states the 2 points you discussed in your supporting paragraphs.
> A restatement of your thesis using different words.
> A prediction or recommendation based on the topic you have been given.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps. I will post some examples soon.
> 
> Good Luck to all!!


wow that's a wonderful presentation. I appreciate your help. wish I could nominate you for the next novel prize  Thank You buddy.


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan Big Congratulation mate. you got my dream score. wish I could get that score too


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Manan Big Congratulation mate. you got my dream score. wish I could get that score too


You will get it Buddy. Good Luck!!


----------



## mora123

hi friends,
i received mail from VETASSESS they said my application is completed and the decision is posted. How much time it takes to receive by post? I am tense about the answer what would be in the letter. can i assume postive. please tell me your experience my friend...

thanks


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> You will get it Buddy. Good Luck!!


Gary bro an incident occurs just now. while reading your example essay you posted earlier,one of my teeth has just broken.  Ttoo hard for me but extremely helpful for those who got good base and want to get 8. i appreciate your post. I would be happy to get only 7 in writing  Bro another thing, if you can guide some vocabulary to use in writing depends on the topic? like for complaint one short list, for enquiries one short list..etc. do you got my point? :couch2:


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Gary bro an incident occurs just now. while reading your example essay you posted earlier,one of my teeth has just broken.  Ttoo hard for me but extremely helpful for those who got good base and want to get 8. i appreciate your post. I would be happy to get only 7 in writing  Bro another thing, if you can guide some vocabulary to use in writing depends on the topic? like for complaint one short list, for enquiries one short list..etc. do you got my point? :couch2:


Lol, I understood it. Let me get back to you on this soon.


----------



## Black_Rose

mora123 said:


> hi friends,
> i received mail from VETASSESS they said my application is completed and the decision is posted. How much time it takes to receive by post? I am tense about the answer what would be in the letter. can i assume postive. please tell me your experience my friend...
> 
> thanks


First of all, Yes you can assume it positive because those who post in this forum after getting completion email from VETASSESS always get positive. Secondly, I think it takes around 2-3 weeks to arrive in normal post and maximum 10 days in Express courier. which one did you choose? 
Could you please share your timeline and occupation you applied?
Good Luck.


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Gary bro an incident occurs just now. while reading your example essay you posted earlier,one of my teeth has just broken.  Ttoo hard for me but extremely helpful for those who got good base and want to get 8. i appreciate your post. I would be happy to get only 7 in writing  Bro another thing, if you can guide some vocabulary to use in writing depends on the topic? like for complaint one short list, for enquiries one short list..etc. do you got my point? :couch2:


Rose, Check IELTSbuddy - Free exam preparation to improve your test score They have have list of words and some strategies you can use. I used the same and i didn't do any practice. I had IELTS book 6,7,8,9 and didn't even use any. Such a waste. But i got the score i required so no issues.

Good Luck with your exams. Let me know if you need anything from me.

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Gary bro an incident occurs just now. while reading your example essay you posted earlier,one of my teeth has just broken.  Ttoo hard for me but extremely helpful for those who got good base and want to get 8. i appreciate your post. I would be happy to get only 7 in writing  Bro another thing, if you can guide some vocabulary to use in writing depends on the topic? like for complaint one short list, for enquiries one short list..etc. do you got my point? :couch2:


Here it is Black_Rose,

IELTS Writing - Vocabulary and Expressions for Letter Writing | Good Luck IELTS

I hope you find it useful.

Good Luck,


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Here it is Black_Rose,
> 
> IELTS Writing - Vocabulary and Expressions for Letter Writing | Good Luck IELTS
> 
> I hope you find it useful.
> 
> Good Luck,


Thanks a lot Manan and Gary:typing:


----------



## Garry2684

M certainly hating weekends more nowadays, 

EVery weekend drags me two days away from the result hope


----------



## Sennara

This waiting is torturing and killing me. It's been almost 15 weeks. I sent them an inquiry a few days ago, and they just replied we can expect it to be completed soon. hwell:


----------



## Garry2684

Sennara said:


> This waiting is torturing and killing me. It's been almost 15 weeks. I sent them an inquiry a few days ago, and they just replied we can expect it to be completed soon. hwell:


People with ack in oct'13 

I dont know when I will get my result.


----------



## Manan_20

Sennara said:


> This waiting is torturing and killing me. It's been almost 15 weeks. I sent them an inquiry a few days ago, and they just replied we can expect it to be completed soon. hwell:


Welcome to the waiting club!! You have impressive IELTS scores. 

For which the job code have you applied?

Manan


----------



## Sennara

Manan_20 said:


> Welcome to the waiting club!! You have impressive IELTS scores.
> 
> For which the job code have you applied?
> 
> Manan


I wish to quit the waiting club ASAP. lane:

My assessed job is 234111 Agricultural Consultant.


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> Welcome to the waiting club!! You have impressive IELTS scores.
> 
> For which the job code have you applied?
> 
> Manan


LOL, I like that term "Waiting Club" Manan


----------



## jaideepf1407

Guys has anyone recently got the BE (Mech) degree assessed recently Via the Points test advise route.
How did the assessment go and how long did Vetassess take?
I've just applied on the17th and uploaded docs on the 21st.
Checked yesterday and the Status has changed to "In Progress"
Any comments on how long it may take.?

I'm approaching my birthday in July and will drop 10 points.Can I Request Vetassess to Treat my application
As an Urgent Case?
Seniors your Views please.


----------



## Manan_20

Sennara said:


> I wish to quit the waiting club ASAP. lane:
> 
> My assessed job is 234111 Agricultural Consultant.



Cool job i must say.

Everyone in the club are without choice. We all must wait.

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> LOL, I like that term "Waiting Club" Manan


It is a kind of club now.  Like the Eagles have said " You can check out anytime you want but you can never leave."


----------



## Sennara

Thanks Manan.

I've seen someone applied one week later than I, but has got the result 17 days ago. Have no idea why mine is taking so much more time.

I knew it would take some time, so I went to India to travel for 3 months and wished to receive the result before I had to come back to Taiwan. But I am now still waiting indefinitely. I'm really feeling so stressed. Every time I receive an email, I expect it is from Vetassess, but got disappointed again and again.


----------



## Manan_20

Sennara said:


> Thanks Manan.
> 
> I've seen someone applied one week later than I, but has got the result 17 days ago. Have no idea why mine is taking so much more time.
> 
> I knew it would take some time, so I went to India to travel for 3 months and wished to receive the result before I had to come back to Taiwan. But I am now still waiting indefinitely. I'm really feeling so stressed. Every time I receive an email, I expect it is from Vetassess, but got disappointed again and again.


My ack date is for 1st Nov so i think we should all get cleared in one week. There are few more people here who have applied at the same time. Last i heard someone from 21 Oct got results so i think mine should be in next week with few others. The wait is longer due to xmas vacations and i keep wondering how lazy they could be even after the holidays. Hopefully we all should receive good news in next week.:amen:

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

jaideepf1407 said:


> Guys has anyone recently got the BE (Mech) degree assessed recently Via the Points test advise route.
> How did the assessment go and how long did Vetassess take?
> I've just applied on the17th and uploaded docs on the 21st.
> Checked yesterday and the Status has changed to "In Progress"
> Any comments on how long it may take.?
> 
> *I'm approaching my birthday in July and will drop 10 points.Can I Request Vetassess to Treat my application
> As an Urgent Case?*Seniors your Views please.


Ofcourse you should fill the urgency form immediately, it works. we have seen it before in shan's case. he got the result already.


----------



## bmartin

For those from October/November, my ack date is Oct 7th and my agent just told me today that based on their other applications it will probably take another week or two!!!


----------



## Sennara

That's really very annoying.


----------



## GSingh08

Buddy just wait and be patient...only out come which we want is positive assessment and moreover we can only wait thats all..... Best of Luck... My ack is 16th dec so i am prepared to get out come in April nt befr this..


----------



## Black_Rose

*hi*



Sennara said:


> That's really very annoying.


I am not bothered at all to get the outcome soon because I have to wait for my IELTS score by the end of February anyway. otherwise if I were you, I would ...'em up by calling and emailing 10 times everyday. :boxing:


----------



## pilotg2

I posted earlier about this but i still have doubts...

My wife received a positive Vetassess result for her nominated occupation which is great and our first big step towards Aus. 

But looking at the results i'm unclear on the assessment of her qualification. She has a Bachelor of Arts in English and Creative Studies. Her nominated occupation qualification requirement is a Diploma (Conference and Event Organiser - 149311). Going by the link to the snapshot of her results does this mean they only assessed the qualification "up to" diploma level as this is all that is required for her occupation? Meaning without a points test advise letter we can't claim 15 points for her degree?

http://imageshack.com/a/img600/912/seq7.jpg


----------



## bmartin

Black_Rose said:


> I am not bothered at all to get the outcome soon because I have to wait for my IELTS score by the end of February anyway. otherwise if I were you, I would ...'em up by calling and emailing 10 times everyday. :boxing:


My agent told me not chase them and it is best to stay on their good side. Also said that from experience chasing them achieves very little. Hopefully I'll get an answer next week!


----------



## keith1314

the problem is that it took long for the assessment to complete...i took the ielts a couple of times because i needed 7 in all categories...In the meantime...my profession is no longer in demand (for state sponsorship)...Bummer!!!


----------



## Black_Rose

op2:op2:op2: VETASSESS YOU LAZESSSS op2:op2:op2: :faint2::faint2:
On top of that they have a very high amount of assessment fees.


----------



## Black_Rose

sree1982 said:


> Friends from some of the posts in the forum i read that the points are considered only in the assessment period and later During EOI it is not considered!! is that true!!i am asking bcoz adding the 5 extra points for sponsorship i am standing at 60 points!! Is there any need of writing IELTS once more to get additional 10 points !! Advice needed from Seniors!!
> Sree


for state sponsor you need to specify it while filling your EOI and the 5 points will be added immediately to make ur points 60, don't worry about that. Smart(!!) people fill EOI before their skill assessments outcome or IELTS faces problem or even refusal.


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> op2:op2:op2: VETASSESS YOU LAZESSSS op2:op2:op2: :faint2::faint2:
> On top of that they have a very high amount of assessment fees.


Weekends seems longer now, ain't they?


----------



## sree1982

Black_Rose said:


> for state sponsor you need to specify it while filling your EOI and the 5 points will be added immediately to make ur points 60, don't worry about that. Smart(!!) people fill EOI before their skill assessments outcome or IELTS faces problem or even refusal.


Thanks Black rose...u cleared the first part of my doubt!!the second part is after assessment while sending invite would they count the points!!For example would a 65 pointer an invite earlier than a 60 pointer!!
Sree


----------



## Black_Rose

sree1982 said:


> Thanks Black rose...u cleared the first part of my doubt!!the second part is after assessment while sending invite would they count the points!!For example would a 65 pointer an invite earlier than a 60 pointer!!
> Sree


you have to claim points in EOI and you wont be able to update it later after getting an invitation. However, you can always update EOI before getting an invitation. 
About your example, I think not only the point has an impact on invitation time but numerous fact i.e occupation, age etc. also influence it. I think they maintain a secret computer programming for that.  Again its only my opinion. :wacko:


----------



## ashish1e834

Just checked the website, my assessment got completed today. Does anyone know if the results show up on the website after a day or two?


----------



## Sennara

It normally shows up after 24 hours of turning into being completed.


----------



## ashish1e834

Ya even I read it somewhere on the forum... waiting for a positive outcome :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Garry2684

ashish1e834 said:


> Ya even I read it somewhere on the forum... waiting for a positive outcome :fingerscrossed:


Good Luck Ashish


----------



## Manan_20

ashish1e834 said:


> Ya even I read it somewhere on the forum... waiting for a positive outcome :fingerscrossed:


It generally means it's a positive outcome. Good luck.

Did they contact your employer for verification?


Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> It generally means it's a positive outcome. Good luck.
> 
> Did they contact your employer for verification?
> 
> 
> Manan



Hi Manan,

Any news on your result?

Thanks,


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> Any news on your result?
> 
> Thanks,


Nothing yet. Still in process. :yell:


----------



## keith1314

ashish1e834...the results will never show on the web site...there you can see only that the process is complete...in my case i phoned them and they send me a fax of the assessment. They don't tell you by the phone, they don't email it, they can only fax you the results.GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## as1986

People..anybody from 1st half of October still waiting??

This wait is literally killing..for me its just a week away from 4 months..


----------



## Garry2684

as1986 said:


> People..anybody from 1st half of October still waiting??
> 
> This wait is literally killing..for me its just a week away from 4 months..


Get in touch with them, I would suggest. I am in the 13th week and my agent is writing to them today. In any which case, today is gone for them now cos they will be close now. But, on their website, they have mentioned the time frame between 8-10 weeks, after that, you can get in touch with them and inquire. 

Even if we consider the holiday period of a week, its a nasty wait. 

Good luck, I hope you get it within this week.

Cheers,


----------



## Sandy J

ashish1e834 said:


> Just checked the website, my assessment got completed today. Does anyone know if the results show up on the website after a day or two?


Good luck Ashish


----------



## Garry2684

as1986 said:


> People..anybody from 1st half of October still waiting??
> 
> This wait is literally killing..for me its just a week away from 4 months..


as1986,

Ashish here has got the vetassess process completed. His vetassess ack was on 14 oct. You can check with him for more info.

Thanks,


----------



## Black_Rose

ashish1e834 a heartiest congratulation and I am very much positive about your result. it will be a positive for sure. stay calm and enjoy your day. Good Luck :eyebrows::heh:


----------



## Black_Rose

as1986 said:


> People..anybody from 1st half of October still waiting??
> 
> This wait is literally killing..for me its just a week away from 4 months..


you should give them a call or send a mail. they must be sleeping taking your application under their pillow. :boxing:


----------



## sree1982

ashish1e834 said:


> Just checked the website, my assessment got completed today. Does anyone know if the results show up on the website after a day or two?


Congrats ashish!!


----------



## as1986

Garry2684 said:


> as1986,
> 
> Ashish here has got the vetassess process completed. His vetassess ack was on 14 oct. You can check with him for more info.
> 
> Thanks,


Have checked..they said its in progress 

God knows how longgggggggg it will be in progress....


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> you should give them a call or send a mail. they must be sleeping taking your application under their pillow. :boxing:


Lol Black_Rose,

How is ur prep going on? You should also get in touch with them, may be they have my and manan's application right below urs    lol

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

as1986 said:


> Have checked..they said its in progress
> 
> God knows how longgggggggg it will be in progress....


Did u write to them? or called them? 

This is bad man, they should not be taking this long 

Did your employer get a verification call?

Thanks,


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Lol Black_Rose,
> 
> How is ur prep going on? You should also get in touch with them, may be they have my and manan's application right below urs    lol
> 
> Cheers,


I agree. This is very stressful. No wonder suicide rates rises during holidays.

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> I agree. This is very stressful. No wonder suicide rates rises during holidays.
> 
> Manan


Manan,

Any plans of contacting vetassess?


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Lol Black_Rose,
> 
> How is ur prep going on? You should also get in touch with them, may be they have my and manan's application right below urs    lol
> 
> Cheers,


Gary its going well thank you. at exam hall I do rush and become so restless specially in listening part, I feel I have to get band 9 anyway..loll. so I always don't understand their words in listening, just feel someone talking crap which I don't need to listen. do you have any suggestion for that?:noidea:
lol my application will give them nightmare or even worse....


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Gary its going well thank you. at exam hall I do rush and become so restless specially in listening part, I feel I have to get band 9 anyway..loll. so I always don't understand their words in listening, just feel someone talking crap which I don't need to listen. do you have any suggestion for that?:noidea:
> lol my application will give them nightmare or even worse....


Haha.

One tip in that case of feeling like ignoring all they say in the listening part: 


GOOD LUCK!! GOD SAVE YOU!!


Cheerio,


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Haha.
> 
> One tip in that case of feeling like ignoring all they say in the listening part:
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK!! GOD SAVE YOU!!
> 
> 
> Cheerio,


That's a great idea.
I'd think about what's my VETASSESS assessment officer thinking about my case in my entire IELTS exam.. :heh:

Ashle have your employer been contacted?


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Manan,
> 
> Any plans of contacting vetassess?


I spoke to my agent and he said he is receiving feedback for October applicants so he suggested wait for a week or two and then he will contact them. 

I hate him as much as I hate VET now.

Manan


----------



## Sennara

I can't wait for another week, no to mention two. I feel most of VET applicants have to wait for around 16 weeks to get their result. That's really awful.


----------



## Manan_20

Sennara said:


> I can't wait for another week, no to mention two. I feel most of VET applicants have to wait for around 16 weeks to get their result. That's really awful.


We should really get extra 5 points for this  wouldn't that be nice?

Manan


----------



## Sennara

Lol! You wish!


----------



## SL76

Hi, my vet ack is 29th Oct 2013, still status is 'in progress". Asked agent what to do, but no response yet. Applying for ACT 190 and IELTS is 8 overall (7 and above in each band). 

Is it ok to ask agent to call vetassess or should i just wait one or two weeks?


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> I spoke to my agent and he said he is receiving feedback for October applicants so he suggested wait for a week or two and then he will contact them.
> 
> I hate him as much as I hate VET now.
> 
> Manan


My agent is also asking me to wait  but as sid.sami suggested that he got the result in 13th week after contacting them, I am finding it hard to wait anymore


----------



## Black_Rose

please raise your hand whoever applied for point test advice also? I have applied for it and may be that will take additional 1 or 2 weeks than normal time. what say? :noidea:


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> I spoke to my agent and he said he is receiving feedback for October applicants so he suggested wait for a week or two and then he will contact them.
> 
> I hate him as much as I hate VET now.
> 
> Manan


I feel we should ourselves drop them an inquiry on their website contact us link. I came across the page and felt like dropping them an inquiry.

Will that be a problem, if we have hired an agent? Any advice.

Thanks,


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> My agent is also asking me to wait  but as sid.sami suggested that he got the result in 13th week after contacting them, I am finding it hard to wait anymore


Agent will always ask us to wait becoz they don't want to get an extra headache to email them but, we have to force them to do. After their delayed time of 12 weeks we all should raise our voice,there is no harm for that. They cant take that long this is not joke, its a life and death situation. I am going to call them 15th Feb after coming back from my ielts exam hall. I may also call them beforehand to do some speaking practice. Good Luck guys.


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> I feel we should ourselves drop them an inquiry on their website contact us link. I came across the page and felt like dropping them an inquiry.
> 
> Will that be a problem, if we have hired an agent? Any advice.
> 
> Thanks,


there is no point of doing that because they only take your enquiry about your application in their concern when you mail them from your registered email ( the one your agent used to apply ).


----------



## SL76

SL76 said:


> Hi, my vet ack is 29th Oct 2013, still status is 'in progress". Asked agent what to do, but no response yet. Applying for ACT 190 and IELTS is 8 overall (7 and above in each band).
> 
> Is it ok to ask agent to call vetassess or should i just wait one or two weeks?


i also have asked for points test. Maybe that's why its taking long?
:boxing:


----------



## mora123

Black_Rose said:


> First of all, Yes you can assume it positive because those who post in this forum after getting completion email from VETASSESS always get positive. Secondly, I think it takes around 2-3 weeks to arrive in normal post and maximum 10 days in Express courier. which one did you choose?
> Could you please share your timeline and occupation you applied?
> Good Luck.


Hi Black_Rose!

I chosen for express courier. I have send my documents through post on 8th oct 2013 from Hyderabad, India. My occupation as Construction Project Manager (133111) and i need to write IELTS. I checked in Job websites my profession(Civil Engineer) is in demand. I recieved a e-mail 30/01/2014. I am so tense about the reply... please tell me what is the next step? 

Thanks
mora123


----------



## SL76

SL76 said:


> i also have asked for points test. Maybe that's why its taking long?
> :boxing:


I have got overall IELTS 8 but each band is 7 and above. Can i claim 10 points or 20 points? Are the points given as 20 for the overall score ? or if each band is 8 or more ?


----------



## Black_Rose

SL76 said:


> I have got overall IELTS 8 but each band is 7 and above. Can i claim 10 points or 20 points? Are the points given as 20 for the overall score ? or if each band is 8 or more ?


10 for 7 in each band
20 for 8 in each band ;
you can claim 10.


----------



## sree1982

SL76 said:


> I have got overall IELTS 8 but each band is 7 and above. Can i claim 10 points or 20 points? Are the points given as 20 for the overall score ? or if each band is 8 or more ?


Hii

You can claim 10 points!!


----------



## Black_Rose

mora123 said:


> Hi Black_Rose!
> 
> I chosen for express courier. I have send my documents through post on 8th oct 2013 from Hyderabad, India. My occupation as Construction Project Manager (133111) and i need to write IELTS. I checked in Job websites my profession(Civil Engineer) is in demand. I recieved a e-mail 30/01/2014. I am so tense about the reply... please tell me what is the next step?
> 
> Thanks
> mora123


you should give them a call mate since you applied on 8th October, most of the early October candidate got their outcome. by the way, as you said you received an email on 30 January 2014, what's that for?


----------



## SL76

ohhh, i was hoping for 20 there. Hope i can claim more for experience in that case, lets wait n see. Thank u.


----------



## mora123

Hi Black_Rose and all mates,

I checked the online website just now in - Skills Recognition General Occupations and it shows Outcome as "POSITIVE" . Is't good news? then what is the next step, how to apply further? please guide me mates....

Thanks in advance


----------



## SL76

mora123 said:


> Hi Black_Rose and all mates,
> 
> I checked the online website just now in - Skills Recognition General Occupations and it shows Outcome as "POSITIVE" . Is't good news? then what is the next step, how to apply further? please guide me mates....
> 
> Thanks in advance


Congrats  when was your VEt acknowledged ?


----------



## Black_Rose

mora123 said:


> Hi Black_Rose and all mates,
> 
> I checked the online website just now in - Skills Recognition General Occupations and it shows Outcome as "POSITIVE" . Is't good news? then what is the next step, how to apply further? please guide me mates....
> 
> Thanks in advance


it seems to me a good news 
are you planning for 189 or 190? it depends on your points and other factors, you can research online or hire a agent for further processing. if you don't mind could you inbox me what documents you provided for assessments. good luck.


----------



## SL76

mora123 said:


> Hi Black_Rose and all mates,
> 
> I checked the online website just now in - Skills Recognition General Occupations and it shows Outcome as "POSITIVE" . Is't good news? then what is the next step, how to apply further? please guide me mates....
> 
> Thanks in advance


i think next step is send same docs to DIAC. Am not sure how long they will take, maybe 1 to 2 months, hope someone would be able to help you. 

whats your Vetassess docs received acknowledgment date?


----------



## Garry2684

mora123 said:


> Hi Black_Rose and all mates,
> 
> I checked the online website just now in - Skills Recognition General Occupations and it shows Outcome as "POSITIVE" . Is't good news? then what is the next step, how to apply further? please guide me mates....
> 
> Thanks in advance


Congrats mora123,

It certainly is good news .

As adviced by others, depending on which type of visa u r applying, you may have to follow different processes.

Also mate, please update your signature, so that we know when did vetassess receive your docs and we can also be prepared for our outcome date and timeframe?

Thanks,


----------



## GSingh08

Hi all

I am have also applied for point system.....still lng way to go as till now Oct guys are waiting fr reaults...0

I think those who have already crossed 12 weeks time should contact vetassess bu any mean to get the results...


----------



## GSingh08

Congrates mora 123....


----------



## GSingh08

Congrats Mora


----------



## ashish1e834

Manan_20 said:


> It generally means it's a positive outcome. Good luck.
> 
> Did they contact your employer for verification?
> 
> 
> Manan



No Manan, they did not.


----------



## ashish1e834

keith1314 said:


> ashish1e834...the results will never show on the web site...there you can see only that the process is complete...in my case i phoned them and they send me a fax of the assessment. They don't tell you by the phone, they don't email it, they can only fax you the results.GOOD LUCK!!!





Thanks Keith, I will try & look up posts to open an e-fax account now


----------



## ashish1e834

Sandy J said:


> Good luck Ashish


Thanks Mate


----------



## ashish1e834

Black_Rose said:


> ashish1e834 a heartiest congratulation and I am very much positive about your result. it will be a positive for sure. stay calm and enjoy your day. Good Luck :eyebrows::heh:


Thanks bro :thumb:


----------



## ashish1e834

sree1982 said:


> Congrats ashish!!


Thanks Sree... hope the result is a positive one


----------



## ashish1e834

mora123 said:


> Hi Black_Rose and all mates,
> 
> I checked the online website just now in - Skills Recognition General Occupations and it shows Outcome as "POSITIVE" . Is't good news? then what is the next step, how to apply further? please guide me mates....
> 
> Thanks in advance



Congratulations Mora. Do you know when did your assessment show completed on the website? And like balckrose said could you please share the timeline.

Mine showed completed around 6 AM IST on the morning of 2nd Feb & I am getting mixed reviews from the members regarding result (positive or, negative) being declared on the website.

If you can shed more light then it will be helpful for me & all other fellow members in queue.

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## ashish1e834

Yenigalla said:


> Log in to Efax. Create an account and you can recieve fax through email.


Hey Yenigalla,

I tried to create an account however, they are asking for CC details. I am not too positive on giving my details online. Is there any other way that you know of.

Thanks
Ashish


----------



## keith1314

what i forgot to say is that i applied to vetassess 26st Feb 2013 and received the outcome on 30th May. Does anyone know if vetassess is valid for applying for a New Zealand visa?


----------



## Yenigalla

ashish1e834 said:


> Hey Yenigalla,
> 
> I tried to create an account however, they are asking for CC details. I am not too positive on giving my details online. Is there any other way that you know of.
> 
> Thanks
> Ashish


You have to give your cc details.


----------



## Sandy J

mora123 said:


> Hi Black_Rose and all mates,
> 
> I checked the online website just now in - Skills Recognition General Occupations and it shows Outcome as "POSITIVE" . Is't good news? then what is the next step, how to apply further? please guide me mates....
> 
> Thanks in advance


Congratulations Mora123:rockon:


----------



## Black_Rose

Any positive news today?


----------



## mora123

SL76 said:


> Congrats  when was your VEt acknowledged ?


Thank you my Vet Acknowledge on 15th Oct and receive a mail on 30th Jan saying my 
application completed and check the updates in website and it says Outcome - POSTIVE. I am Civil Engineer Graduate from India and applied for Occupation as Construction Project Manager (133111). Now what is next step i am confuse. How to approach the Aussie Employers. Whether I have apply 189 or 190 visa and how long it takes? Hope anyone in this forum will clarify my doubts very soon.


Thank you all friends once again


----------



## Garry2684

mora123 said:


> Thank you my Vet Acknowledge on 15th Oct and receive a mail on 30th Jan saying my
> application completed and check the updates in website and it says Outcome - POSTIVE. I am Civil Engineer Graduate from India and applied for Occupation as Construction Project Manager (133111). Now what is next step i am confuse. How to approach the Aussie Employers. Whether I have apply 189 or 190 visa and how long it takes? Hope anyone in this forum will clarify my doubts very soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you all friends once again


Heartiest Congratulations mora123.

Keep going, first hurdle crossed . 

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Any positive news today?


Hi Manan and Black_ROse,

I visited my agent today and asked him on progress and he showed me the application status showing in progress. I asked him to drop them a reminder and he said that it is not yet 3 months and we should wait at least till 11 feb, when it will be 3 months complete and then I showed him the vetassess website where in they have written that the average processing time for applications is 8-10 weeks. He was taken aback for a while after reading it (Obviously, he did not know it).

I said its my right to inquire after 10 weeks and I am currently in 13th week. My agent said that other clients are getting their results only after 3 months (or more). I said I am not bothered what is happening with others. 

My agent said that he would not recommend sending reminder unless its considerably significant time passed than their average time (he wanted me to wait till 3.5 months or so). He said that it may agitate the CO. 

I did not know what to say. I said its okay, let us wait (Obviously, he is the agent and knows better than me). Then, i dont know what happened to him and he sent them a reminder on my application. 

He said lets see how it goes.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## gmgo.sg

Hi

I have contacted my agent ystrd and today he contacted VET...he says vet informed him that the application has been assessed and its in final verification stage...will update here if i get any update...


----------



## Garry2684

gmgo.sg said:


> Hi
> 
> I have contacted my agent ystrd and today he contacted VET...he says vet informed him that the application has been assessed and its in final verification stage...will update here if i get any update...


Good Luck gmgo.sg

Waiting for the good news from your end!!


----------



## as1986

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Manan and Black_ROse,
> 
> I visited my agent today and asked him on progress and he showed me the application status showing in progress. I asked him to drop them a reminder and he said that it is not yet 3 months and we should wait at least till 11 feb, when it will be 3 months complete and then I showed him the vetassess website where in they have written that the average processing time for applications is 8-10 weeks. He was taken aback for a while after reading it (Obviously, he did not know it).
> 
> I said its my right to inquire after 10 weeks and I am currently in 13th week. My agent said that other clients are getting their results only after 3 months (or more). I said I am not bothered what is happening with others.
> 
> My agent said that he would not recommend sending reminder unless its considerably significant time passed than their average time (he wanted me to wait till 3.5 months or so). He said that it may agitate the CO.
> 
> I did not know what to say. I said its okay, let us wait (Obviously, he is the agent and knows better than me). Then, i dont know what happened to him and he sent them a reminder on my application.
> 
> He said lets see how it goes.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hey Garry, 

That's pretty wierd..but I second your point that agents ask you to wait for atleast 3 months. My agent has sent another reminder today. He tried calling Vetassess but nobody picked the call. So I am waiting for them to revert on the mail.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Manan and Black_ROse,
> 
> I visited my agent today and asked him on progress and he showed me the application status showing in progress. I asked him to drop them a reminder and he said that it is not yet 3 months and we should wait at least till 11 feb, when it will be 3 months complete and then I showed him the vetassess website where in they have written that the average processing time for applications is 8-10 weeks. He was taken aback for a while after reading it (Obviously, he did not know it).
> 
> I said its my right to inquire after 10 weeks and I am currently in 13th week. My agent said that other clients are getting their results only after 3 months (or more). I said I am not bothered what is happening with others.
> 
> My agent said that he would not recommend sending reminder unless its considerably significant time passed than their average time (he wanted me to wait till 3.5 months or so). He said that it may agitate the CO.
> 
> I did not know what to say. I said its okay, let us wait (Obviously, he is the agent and knows better than me). Then, i dont know what happened to him and he sent them a reminder on my application.
> 
> He said lets see how it goes.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I asked my agent too and he said they are still receiving feedback from Oct applicant and mine should be done by second week. I think they work on first come first serve unless there is an urgent request due to some reason. So i didn't insist him to send mail. I guess its best to wait.

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Manan and Black_ROse,
> 
> I visited my agent today and asked him on progress and he showed me the application status showing in progress. I asked him to drop them a reminder and he said that it is not yet 3 months and we should wait at least till 11 feb, when it will be 3 months complete and then I showed him the vetassess website where in they have written that the average processing time for applications is 8-10 weeks. He was taken aback for a while after reading it (Obviously, he did not know it).
> 
> I said its my right to inquire after 10 weeks and I am currently in 13th week. My agent said that other clients are getting their results only after 3 months (or more). I said I am not bothered what is happening with others.
> 
> My agent said that he would not recommend sending reminder unless its considerably significant time passed than their average time (he wanted me to wait till 3.5 months or so). He said that it may agitate the CO.
> 
> I did not know what to say. I said its okay, let us wait (Obviously, he is the agent and knows better than me). Then, i dont know what happened to him and he sent them a reminder on my application.
> 
> He said lets see how it goes.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Good Luck my friend. still a positive outcome will wash away all agony. :violin:


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> I asked my agent too and he said they are still receiving feedback from Oct applicant and mine should be done by second week. I think they work on first come first serve unless there is an urgent request due to some reason. So i didn't insist him to send mail. I guess its best to wait.
> 
> Manan


Yup Manan,

My agent also wanted to wait and even I did not insist on sending reminder, after he denied once.

But, then I dont know what just happened to him and he went ahead and sent it. 

I somehow feel we get on this forum and have more info than the agents  Lol.

Anyways, lets just wait and see, how it goes. 

Thanks,


----------



## GSingh08

Yo buddy,

Manan is correct let vetassess work on their pace and terms..that is true wait is always frustrating but it often bring good results...


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Good Luck my friend. still a positive outcome will wash away all agony. :violin:


Lol,

I guess any news is yet at least another week away. But, m all geared up to wait now.

Cheers,


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Yup Manan,
> 
> My agent also wanted to wait and even I did not insist on sending reminder, after he denied once.
> 
> But, then I dont know what just happened to him and he went ahead and sent it.
> 
> I somehow feel we get on this forum and have more info than the agents  Lol.
> 
> Anyways, lets just wait and see, how it goes.
> 
> Thanks,


My only concern is change in status of my job listing. I already lost NSW i don't want to lose ACT and wait until July.

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

GSingh08 said:


> Yo buddy,
> 
> Manan is correct let vetassess work on their pace and terms..that is true wait is always frustrating but it often bring good results...


Yup GSingh08,

I reckon we cannot do anything else than waiting


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> Hi
> 
> I have contacted my agent ystrd and today he contacted VET...he says vet informed him that the application has been assessed and its in final verification stage...will update here if i get any update...


Good Luck Gmgo and as1986 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shamsherkainth

Hi, 
I am new here. I have already applied for skill assessment with vetassess and my application was lodged on 12 november. i also received an email informing that vetassess is receiving unprecedentedly high number of applications.
what I want to know is, is it necessary to get point advice from vetassess for my educational qualification and work experience.
Thanks.


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> I asked my agent too and he said they are still receiving feedback from Oct applicant and mine should be done by second week. I think they work on first come first serve unless there is an urgent request due to some reason. So i didn't insist him to send mail. I guess its best to wait.
> 
> Manan


my prediction is that we will get the outcome in the 2nd week of February. Since I applied for point test advice, it might take a week more. I am happy if I get it positive by the end of February. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manan_20

shamsherkainth said:


> Hi,
> I am new here. I have already applied for skill assessment with vetassess and my application was lodged on 12 november. i also received an email informing that vetassess is receiving unprecedentedly high number of applications.
> what I want to know is, is it necessary to get point advice from vetassess for my educational qualification and work experience.
> Thanks.


No it's not necessary. For which job code you have applied?

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

shamsherkainth said:


> Hi,
> I am new here. I have already applied for skill assessment with vetassess and my application was lodged on 12 november. i also received an email informing that vetassess is receiving unprecedentedly high number of applications.
> what I want to know is, is it necessary to get point advice from vetassess for my educational qualification and work experience.
> Thanks.


Welcome shamsherkainth,

When did vetassess acknowledge the receiving of your application/supporting documents?

Also, point advice is required if you already do not meet the minimum points criteria (60 points). Which category of visa are you applying for?

Thanks,


----------



## Black_Rose

shamsherkainth said:


> Hi,
> I am new here. I have already applied for skill assessment with vetassess and my application was lodged on 12 november. i also received an email informing that vetassess is receiving unprecedentedly high number of applications.
> what I want to know is, is it necessary to get point advice from vetassess for my educational qualification and work experience.
> Thanks.


Ya that's true, point test advice is not necessary. its just for your peace of mind. please provide your timeline and occupation in the signature. it will help us predicting our outcome date


----------



## ashish1e834

Positive it is!!!


----------



## Manan_20

ashish1e834 said:


> Positive it is!!!


Very Nice. 

One more out of the woods


----------



## Garry2684

ashish1e834 said:


> Positive it is!!!


Congrats Bro!!

Party!


----------



## Black_Rose

ashish1e834 said:


> Positive it is!!!


congratulation... was is highly relevant or required field in your qualification area? reggers:


----------



## mora123

ashish1e834 said:


> Positive it is!!!


Hello ashish1e834,

Congrats, what is your occupation?


----------



## mora123

Garry2684 said:


> Heartiest Congratulations mora123.
> 
> Keep going, first hurdle crossed .
> 
> Thanks,


Thank you Garry2684,

What is your Occupation Code?


----------



## shamsherkainth

Manan_20 said:


> No it's not necessary. For which job code you have applied?
> 
> Manan


Hi, thanks for responding. I have applied in 'Television Jounalist' category. That's 212416.


----------



## Garry2684

mora123 said:


> Thank you Garry2684,
> 
> What is your Occupation Code?


Hi mora123,

My occupation code is 223111 - HR Advisor.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

shamsherkainth said:


> Hi, thanks for responding. I have applied in 'Television Jounalist' category. That's 212416.


Hi ShamsherKainth,

Have you applied through an agent? If yes, which one in chandigarh? I am also from Chandigarh,

Thanks,


----------



## shamsherkainth

I have applied on my own, just seeking advice from someone known to me. will probably hire an agent once the assessment comes through.


----------



## Garry2684

shamsherkainth said:


> I have applied on my own, just seeking advice from someone known to me. will probably hire an agent once the assessment comes through.


Okay.

What all docs have you sent to vetassess?


----------



## shamsherkainth

Garry2684 said:


> Hi ShamsherKainth,
> 
> Have you applied through an agent? If yes, which one in chandigarh? I am also from Chandigarh,
> 
> Thanks,


my application was lodged on 12 november. just noticed that yours' was lodged just a day earlier. i am seeking advice for my work experience as i have worked at four different places.


----------



## Garry2684

shamsherkainth said:


> my application was lodged on 12 november. just noticed that yours' was lodged just a day earlier. i am seeking advice for my work experience as i have worked at four different places.




There is no condition on the duration of experience with a company or employer. You just are supposed to have spent the required amount of time in the employment.

If you have the required amount of experience, then it should be fine.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

shamsherkainth said:


> my application was lodged on 12 november. just noticed that yours' was lodged just a day earlier. i am seeking advice for my work experience as i have worked at four different places.


Also,

My docs were received at Vetassess on 11 Nov, however my application was lodged on 8 Nov.


----------



## shamsherkainth

Garry2684 said:


> Okay.
> 
> What all docs have you sent to vetassess?


for work experience, i have sent all my appointment letters, confirmation letters, form 16A of all the financial years and certificates of task and responsibilities from my supervisors. 
for educational qualification, all the certificates and DMCs matriculation onwards. and there were statutory declarations. these were all photo copies, notary attested.


----------



## Garry2684

shamsherkainth said:


> for work experience, i have sent all my appointment letters, confirmation letters, form 16A of all the financial years and certificates of task and responsibilities from my supervisors.
> for educational qualification, all the certificates and DMCs matriculation onwards. and there were statutory declarations. these were all photo copies, notary attested.


Salary documents?


----------



## Black_Rose

How many October applicants still waiting for outcome? I can see most of us ack in November. myself got at 31st October, should I consider me as an October applicant?


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> How many October applicants still waiting for outcome? I can see most of us ack in November. myself got at 31st October, should I consider me as an October applicant?


Black_Rose,

You are the engine of our train now  lol

Cheers,


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Black_Rose,
> 
> You are the engine of our train now  lol
> 
> Cheers,


And it looks like our engine is not in any hurry.


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> And it looks like our engine is not in any hurry.


Manan,

The engine is waiting for the steam (IELTS)  

lol


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> And it looks like our engine is not in any hurry.


Oh no!! there's a dead body on my track...hang on its VETASSESS. :director:

the engine is out of order and will be running from next week, don't worry.


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Manan,
> 
> The engine is waiting for the steam (IELTS)
> 
> lol


so true..haha
and you know one thing is also playing on the back of my mind ? few days ago here one applicant got quite a quick outcome which was negative. so longer the better.  lolz


----------



## SL76

hi am still waiting for ma results. Vetassess ack date is 29th Oct 2013. have requested for point test too, so it may take longer.....
Asked my agent whether to call but no response and feels the agent wants me to just wait. No way to see status alsoas they dont give password. Just hoping for the best.


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> so true..haha
> and you know one thing is also playing on the back of my mind ? few days ago here one applicant got quite a quick outcome which was negative. so longer the better.  lolz


Lol,

Black_rose, must be a problem with docs man, dont scare me   lol:juggle:


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Garry2684 said:


> Congrats Bro!!
> 
> Party!


.

Hi Garry,

Assuming you would be receiving your vetassess outcome in a couple of weeks. Is that right.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville Smith*



Black_Rose said:


> congratulation... was is highly relevant or required field in your qualification area? reggers:


.

HI Blackrose,

You should have received your vetassess outcome by now. If i'm not mistaken, you've crossed 12 weeks. Isn't it.


----------



## Manan_20

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Garry,
> 
> Assuming you would be receiving your vetassess outcome in a couple of weeks. Is that right.


This is like rubbing salt on open wounds lol


----------



## Manan_20

Neither Gary nor Blackrose has received any feedback from VET yet. 

Manan


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Manan_20 said:


> This is like rubbing salt on open wounds lol


.

HI Manan,

Assuming you did write an email to vetassess directly, as i see you too have completed 12 +weeks.

You're outcome should be published this week.


----------



## Mahesh Inder Kumar

Dear All,

Greetings for the day!!

I am new to the forum, have a view on threads but could not find the case similar to me. I need your kind advise on my case.

I am applying for skill assessment under Human resources Adviser Category. I have already filled my application on Vetassess website but got stuck when I was applying for point test advisory letter as I need some clarification before applying skill assessment.

I am having total 7.5 years of experience in Human Resource function which is bifurcated as per below

Company Period Total Years
1 01.07.2006 to 14.04.2008 1.9 Years
2 22.04.2008 to 04.08.2008 0.4 Years
3 11.08.2008 to 11.12.2008 0.4 Years
4 11.02.2009 to 19.06.2009 0.4 Years
5 22.06.2009 to 02.06.2010 1.0 Years
6 09.08.2010 to Till date 3.0+ Years
Total 7 years

Now my worry is to get 10 points, I need to show 5 years of experience in last 10 years, in my skill assessment sheet I am mentioning company No 1, 5 & 6 only. In these three companies I have worked for a long period.

After calculating all these three my total no of experience is coming 6 years, which is fulfilling the criteria of getting points. 

Will they provide me full 6 years to get my points or there is any deduction of 2 years like ACS is doing cos my brother got the same deduction in his ACS assessment.

As I read its required to get assessed three or four employment over last 10 years. Please suggest me can I only get assessment of my employment mentioned in Company. No 1, 5 & 6 to get points. or I need to fill my entire details in SRGO form.

Please also sugest is there any benefit to get point advise letter or DAIC will calculate my Score automatically when I will apply my Visa file.

Looking for your kind advice.

Thanks & Regards
Mahesh Inder Kumar


----------



## Manan_20

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI Manan,
> 
> Assuming you did write an email to vetassess directly, as i see you too have completed 12 +weeks.
> 
> You're outcome should be published this week.


Not yet Neville, And it's killing me.


----------



## Mahesh Inder Kumar

Jullz said:


> Hello Sai,
> I am HR Adviser and received positive assessment from Vetassess. I hope I can help you though....
> My experience in HR - 8 years
> Bachelor degree in Management from 2008. Vetassess said my qualification wasn't in a highly field of study for my nominated occupation, so for this fact i needed at least two years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.
> Hope it helps!
> What's your experience as HR Adviser only?
> If you have further questions, don't hesitate to ask!!!
> All the best!


mail me your mail id on maheshinder.kumar gmail


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Manan_20 said:


> Not yet Neville, And it's killing me.


.

HI Mannan,

Curiosity kills the cat. Keep the faith buddy. 

Now, did you write an polite email to them,. If NO. please do mail them, telling that you would like to understand if vetassess is going to take more time to revert on your assessment, as it has crossed 12 weeks. You are bound to hear from them, as they are prompt with deadlines.

NO worries buddy, like i said, you will hear from them for sure by this weekend.


----------



## Garry2684

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Garry,
> 
> Assuming you would be receiving your vetassess outcome in a couple of weeks. Is that right.


Yes, This week or next week max


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> Not yet Neville, And it's killing me.


Right Manan,

I see that people here are encouraging us to get back to them and others are suggesting to wait. The challenge is that if we keep on waiting, the occupation may move to schedule 2. We do not have much options buddy. 

My reminder has gone today. I guess you should also drop them an email as suggested by Neville.

Good Luck.


----------



## Garry2684

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI Mannan,
> 
> Curiosity kills the cat. Keep the faith buddy.
> 
> Now, did you write an polite email to them,. If NO. please do mail them, telling that you would like to understand if vetassess is going to take more time to revert on your assessment, as it has crossed 12 weeks. You are bound to hear from them, as they are prompt with deadlines.
> 
> NO worries buddy, like i said, you will hear from them for sure by this weekend.


Neville,

I have a question. Is there are still a question about the occupation, if we already have the SS? I mean at the time of Visa grant?

Thanks,


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Garry2684 said:


> Neville,
> 
> I have a question. Is there are still a question about the occupation, if we already have the SS? I mean at the time of Visa grant?
> 
> Thanks,


.

Hi Garry,

Once you've received an SS, the state honors your invitation. So no worries on the occupation after that.


----------



## shamsherkainth

Garry2684 said:


> Salary documents?


yes, current salary slip. for previous employments, contract letter as well as form 16A. or any other proof that conclusively establishes that one was employed as a paid worker.


----------



## Garry2684

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Garry,
> 
> Once you've received an SS, the state honors your invitation. So no worries on the occupation after that.


Thanks Neville.


----------



## Garry2684

shamsherkainth said:


> yes, current salary slip. for previous employments, contract letter as well as form 16A. or any other proof that conclusively establishes that one was employed as a paid worker.


Alright, Thats sufficient I believe.

Now, you just have to wait, like we are all doing  good luck!


----------



## Sandy J

ashish1e834 said:


> Positive it is!!!



Great news !:rockon: congratulations


----------



## Black_Rose

can anyone tell me what's the difference between highly relevant field of study and qualification is in required field? what's if the work experience and qualification is not in highly relevant field on vetassess assessment report does it make any difference?:jaw: Thanks


----------



## SDS

Hello Eveyone
Good News ,mine came positive on the 24th Jan.applied on 10/10/2013.
All the best to everyone waiting for their outcomes.
Rgds
SDS


----------



## Black_Rose

SDS said:


> Hello Eveyone
> Good News ,mine came positive on the 24th Jan.applied on 10/10/2013.
> All the best to everyone waiting for their outcomes.
> Rgds
> SDS


congratulation....:target::target::target: what was your occupation?


----------



## SDS

Black_Rose said:


> congratulation....:target::target::target: what was your occupation?


It's sales representative industrial products.keeping my fingers crossed for EOI.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashish1e834

mora123 said:


> Hello ashish1e834,
> 
> Congrats, what is your occupation?


Thanks Mora. I'm 149211 how, about you?


----------



## ashish1e834

Sandy J said:


> Great news !:rockon: congratulations



Thanks Sandy.


----------



## ashish1e834

Manan_20 said:


> Very Nice.
> 
> One more out of the woods



Thanks Mate


----------



## ashish1e834

Black_Rose said:


> congratulation... was is highly relevant or required field in your qualification area? reggers:




Thanks blackrose. Have only seen the result on website. On the website it only says positive. The results are yet to come.


----------



## gary31

ashish1e834 said:


> Positive it is!!!


Woo hoo ! congrats buddy . Now gear up for the next step , all the best


----------



## ashish1e834

gary31 said:


> Woo hoo ! congrats buddy . Now gear up for the next step , all the best


Thanks Gary


----------



## Sennara

Still waiting. Into the 16th week already. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bmartin

Sennara said:


> Still waiting. Into the 16th week already. :fingerscrossed:


Ack Oct 7th. I know how you feel - still waiting too!!! Into the 17th week... Hopefully will get response in the next few days!


----------



## ashish1e834

BMartin, dont hesitate to get in touch with VET. They should've closed your case by now.


----------



## Sennara

bmartin said:


> Ack Oct 7th. I know how you feel - still waiting too!!! Into the 17th week... Hopefully will get response in the next few days!


Yeah. Totally a terrible feeling. 
I have become insomniac because of this. 
I hope both of us can get the result ASAP.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Yeah. Totally a terrible feeling.
> I have become insomniac because of this.
> I hope both of us can get the result ASAP.


don't be impatient my dear. you will get it soon. have you email/call them? what they said? I think you will get it in this week.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Black_Rose said:


> can anyone tell me what's the difference between highly relevant field of study and qualification is in required field? what's if the work experience and qualification is not in highly relevant field on vetassess assessment report does it make any difference?:jaw: Thanks


.

Hi Black rose,

HRA occupation requires a qualification which should be comparable to the Australian Bachelors degree or higher, alongside a relevant field that you have nominated yourself, i.e HRA.

In case the degree is not in a highly relevant field, you need to provide 3 years of employment at an appropriate skill level, in the past 5 yrs. This skill must be highly relevant to your nominated occupation.


----------



## Black_Rose

:eyebrows:


Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Black rose,
> 
> HRA occupation requires a qualification which should be comparable to the Australian Bachelors degree or higher, alongside a relevant field that you have nominated yourself, i.e HRA.
> 
> In case the degree is not in a highly relevant field, you need to provide 3 years of employment at an appropriate skill level, in the past 5 yrs. This skill must be highly relevant to your nominated occupation.


oh ok thanks. I will send them an enquiry about my outcome after 15th October. 
anyone got the outcome? garry? manan?? :confused2:


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> don't be impatient my dear. you will get it soon. have you email/call them? what they said? I think you will get it in this week.


Thank you man.
I contacted them last week and my case officer just said my application was being processed and we could expect the result soon.
I really really wish to get a positive result this week. The long waiting is becoming very uncomfortable.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Thank you man.
> I contacted them last week and my case officer just said my application was being processed and we could expect the result soon.
> I really really wish to get a positive result this week. The long waiting is becoming very uncomfortable.


That's true, when you got everything ready, its really frustrating to wait that long only for the assessment result. I am busy with my IELTS exam because I know I have to clear my IELTS to move further, but still I sometime get impatient for the assessment outcome. I just checked and its still showing ''In Progress". I know we all are not very far from victory. :second:

Good Luck.


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> That's true, when you got everything ready, its really frustrating to wait that long only for the assessment result. I am busy with my IELTS exam because I know I have to clear my IELTS to move further, but still I sometime get impatient for the assessment outcome. I just checked and its still showing ''In Progress". I know we all are not very far from victory. :second:
> 
> Good Luck.


Indeed very annoying when the result is the only thing I am waiting for.

Best wishes for your Vetassess result as well as IELTS. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Indeed very annoying when the result is the only thing I am waiting for.
> 
> Best wishes for your Vetassess result as well as IELTS. :fingerscrossed:


don't worry, you will get it within few days and I will get it after a week 
Thanks for your wishing. btw, you could include your occupation code in your signature. my common sense says, occupation wise assessment time varies.


----------



## ashish1e834

Guys

from my experience I've seen that getting in touch with VETASSESS is always helpful in case of issues.

It seems that they have a 48 hour TAT on mails so, in case you write to them they will respond back. Instead of being disheartened either pick up the phone & call them or, mail them & they will get you a TAT.

Hope this helps.

Ashish


----------



## Black_Rose

ashish1e834 said:


> Guys
> 
> from my experience I've seen that getting in touch with VETASSESS is always helpful in case of issues.
> 
> It seems that they have a 48 hour TAT on mails so, in case you write to them they will respond back. Instead of being disheartened either pick up the phone & call them or, mail them & they will get you a TAT.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Ashish


That's true. for instance, if they are having difficulties reaching your employer or not getting any responses by them will cause a significant delay of your file processing. getting in touch with them will avoid these kinds of unexpected delay.
I will send them an email enquiry soon after my IELTS exam. There is nothing to get scared about making a enquiry. they are like our slave now because we paid a lot. lolz :rofl: kidding.


----------



## ashish1e834

You gonna start an anarchy Blackrose


----------



## mora123

ashish1e834 said:


> Thanks Mora. I'm 149211 how, about you?


Thanks ashish,

Mine is 133111


----------



## Manan_20

It's been awfully quiet from past couple of days here. Why? Any news Sennara?? Black_Rose? 

someone give me some good news...... 

Manan


----------



## as1986

Manan_20 said:


> It's been awfully quiet from past couple of days here. Why? Any news Sennara?? Black_Rose?
> 
> someone give me some good news......
> 
> Manan


Hey all,

I finally got an update from them saying that the assessment is in its final stages and I can expect an outcome soon..This is when I dropped a mail to them day before..

Believe me its crazy to wait like this with no idea as to what will happen n yet your entire future being dependent on it..


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> It's been awfully quiet from past couple of days here. Why? Any news Sennara?? Black_Rose?
> 
> someone give me some good news......
> 
> Manan


Hi Manan,

Here is the reply to my reminder, sent on 4-Feb-2014:

"Your case is currently in the process of being assessed. Our current processing times are up to 12 working weeks from the receipt of documents (not including the period our office was closed for 2 weeks during the Christmas), but that a small number of cases may take longer, for various reasons."

I believe still at least 2-3 weeks to go. Because people who are getting response of their case being in final stage are waiting for at least 1 week for the final result. So, if My case is still being assessed, there is bound to be delay.

On one hand, they are saying 12 weeks and in the 13th week, they are saying it is still being assessed. If we remove 2 weeks holiday, still its 11th week, so i m hoping for it in next to next week (minimum).


----------



## Manan_20

as1986 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I finally got an update from them saying that the assessment is in its final stages and I can expect an outcome soon..This is when I dropped a mail to them day before..
> 
> Believe me its crazy to wait like this with no idea as to what will happen n yet your entire future being dependent on it..


As,

I can only imagine what you must be going through. Part of me doesn't want to me to mail them to check as i don't know what kind of response will i get. The remaining time i have to wait will be even difficult if they say something negative. I am hopeful there is nothing to worry but still it's a big step forward once cleared.

I am sure you will hear by tomorrow or early next week. Good luck 

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> Here is the reply to my reminder, sent on 4-Feb-2014:
> 
> "Your case is currently in the process of being assessed. Our current processing times are up to 12 working weeks from the receipt of documents (not including the period our office was closed for 2 weeks during the Christmas), but that a small number of cases may take longer, for various reasons."
> 
> I believe still at least 2-3 weeks to go. Because people who are getting response of their case being in final stage are waiting for at least 1 week for the final result. So, if My case is still being assessed, there is bound to be delay.
> 
> On one hand, they are saying 12 weeks and in the 13th week, they are saying it is still being assessed. If we remove 2 weeks holiday, still its 11th week, so i m hoping for it in next to next week (minimum).


Garry,

I don't mean to discouraging but that sounds like something they may be saying to everyone who is inquiring now a day. But it is a good thing that we all should be through this by end of next week or before i get completely bald. lol. 

Let's just buckle up and wait for now and make more visit to temples. 

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> Garry,
> 
> I don't mean to discouraging but that sounds like something they may be saying to everyone who is inquiring now a day. But it is a good thing that we all should be through this by end of next week or before i get completely bald. lol.
> 
> Let's just buckle up and wait for now and make more visit to temples.
> 
> Manan


I don't know really. Let it be. The more I think about it, the more it bothers me. Let them take their time. I feel more helpless by thinking about it. 

Thats why I was not active from last 2 days too.

So, lets see what happens next week


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> I don't know really. Let it be. The more I think about it, the more it bothers me. Let them take their time. I feel more helpless by thinking about it.
> 
> Thats why I was not active from last 2 days too.
> 
> So, lets see what happens next week


Exactly my sentiments my friend. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Garry2684

as1986 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I finally got an update from them saying that the assessment is in its final stages and I can expect an outcome soon..This is when I dropped a mail to them day before..
> 
> Believe me its crazy to wait like this with no idea as to what will happen n yet your entire future being dependent on it..


Hi as,

You will get it tomorrow. I really have a very positive feeling towards it.  

Good Luck!!


----------



## as1986

Garry2684 said:


> Hi as,
> 
> You will get it tomorrow. I really have a very positive feeling towards it.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Haha..thanks Garry..Will definitely keep you all posted on this


----------



## shamsherkainth

Despite my assessment application having been lodged on 12 November, in the status bar, it shows no documents uploaded. Those who got their assessment results, how long before the assessment result does one see it change to documents uploaded!. 



Shamsher Kainth
Assessment Application lodged on 12 November 2013
Status- In process, No Documents uploaded so far
IELTS-8- L 8.5, R 7.5, W 8.5, S 8.0]


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> I don't know really. Let it be. The more I think about it, the more it bothers me. Let them take their time. I feel more helpless by thinking about it.
> 
> Thats why I was not active from last 2 days too.
> 
> So, lets see what happens next week


same here mate.... on top of that ielts tension :smash:


----------



## GSingh08

Hi Garry and all my mates,

Best of luck to all and hopefully all of us would get a positive result...Best of luck for IELTS as well....


----------



## as1986

sree1982 said:


> Hello as.
> i guess u are in ur 15 th week.So u shld get it soon.Have ur employer been contacted.My vet ack date is dec 15 so long long way to go...Your long wait is over time to rejoice buddy!!!
> 
> Sree


Hi Sree,

Nopes my employer has not been contacted as yet..but my long long wait is not over yet 

Still dnt have nything in my hand..n to top it all the job code is quickly moving away from being in demand:frusty:


----------



## as1986

Manan_20 said:


> As,
> 
> I can only imagine what you must be going through. Part of me doesn't want to me to mail them to check as i don't know what kind of response will i get. The remaining time i have to wait will be even difficult if they say something negative. I am hopeful there is nothing to worry but still it's a big step forward once cleared.
> 
> I am sure you will hear by tomorrow or early next week. Good luck
> 
> Manan


Thanks for the positive words Manan


----------



## gmgo.sg

Does anybody know if the verification call is made do they call from Australia itself...in other words should i be more alert for calls from +61 number?


----------



## [email protected]

*Skill Assessment*

Hello Friends... People who go their acknowledgement on or before 15th October have got their assessment result on 30th Jan....so we can count the expected dates accordingly.... also, all of those who submitted their application in October.. can anyone tell me if the documents were posted to Vetassess by courier Or were they uploaded...Its strange but my Agent who lodged my application doesnt seem to have a celar answer.. he simply doesnt remember... I am worried....but have checked and my applciation is in In Progress stage....

Thanks
Manu


----------



## gmgo.sg

manudabas82 said:


> Hello Friends... People who go their acknowledgement on or before 15th October have got their assessment result on 30th Jan....so we can count the expected dates accordingly.... also, all of those who submitted their application in October.. can anyone tell me if the documents were posted to Vetassess by courier Or were they uploaded...Its strange but my Agent who lodged my application doesnt seem to have a celar answer.. he simply doesnt remember... I am worried....but have checked and my applciation is in In Progress stage....
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


My ack date is 18 Oct...i have couriered the docs to my agent in Aus and he then sent it to vet...


----------



## [email protected]

gmgo.sg said:


> My ack date is 18 Oct...i have couriered the docs to my agent in Aus and he then sent it to vet...


and you still have not got the results yet... ??


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Sree...well this is an interesting statistic... just a question.. are these figures for this particular year or in total and when would they be revised..... I dont think they are for this year as the year would end on 30th June.... so they must be in total.. whatsay...?


----------



## sree1982

manudabas82 said:


> Hi Sree...well this is an interesting statistic... just a question.. are these figures for this particular year or in total and when would they be revised..... I dont think they are for this year as the year would end on 30th June.... so they must be in total.. whatsay...?


Hii manu,

I guess this is for the year ending june 30th.We can sm of the job codes being filled up.All the jobs in open satus have enough slots available!! So roughly 5 months left!!
Sree


----------



## [email protected]

You are right.. they are for the year 2013-2014.Its categorically mentioned in the link that you have sent...I wonder if they are going to carry them forward to the next year if they remain unfulfilled.... would be good for us... I have applied for skill assessment for 224712 occupation and it is currently not available for application so just a bit worried....


----------



## keith1314

1) as far as the 30th June does anybody know if there is a pattern...for example an occupation that is closed will it open again or they will never accept immigrants for that particular code?
2) vetassess is valid for applying for a New Zealand visa?
3) i believe that "final stage" is an invention of vetassess to delay for 7-10 days more...instead of saying "we haven't checked your application yet"...


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



as1986 said:


> Hi Sree,
> 
> Nopes my employer has not been contacted as yet..but my long long wait is not over yet
> 
> Still dnt have nything in my hand..n to top it all the job code is quickly moving away from being in demand:frusty:


.

Hi Sree,

Check with your HR folks, they are the ones who would receive the call.

Once again, i strongly recommend all(Garry, Manan, Black rose et. all) those who have completed 12 weeks to to send an email to vetassess and request them for a timeline, by when you can expect your results.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Keith let me try and answer your questions...
Question 2) No .. Vetasess skilla ssessment is not valid for New Zealand immigration purposes...
Question 3) Is there astage called "Final Stage".. I thought it is only In Progress and then Completed... Please clarify..
Question 1) I think an oocupation once closed can certainyl open again because all these things are driven by Market conditions.. if there are requirements in the market for your occupation then they may open that again..


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Sree... to be able to apply under Limited Category.. it is upto the state to accept or reject.. and read on a forum that one person did get a rejection on the same occupation...


----------



## keith1314

manudabas82 thank you for you answer.
In my case there where only In Progress and then Completed. But from what i'am reading i understood that when you contact vetassess, somehow they tell you that your case is in the final stage. That's why i'a saying it is an invention by vetassess.


----------



## gmgo.sg

manudabas82 said:


> and you still have not got the results yet... ??


Nope... still waiting...


----------



## Sennara

I'm also still waiting, waiting and waiting. And another week is going to end soon. This wait is endless.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> I'm also still waiting, waiting and waiting. And another week is going to end soon. This wait is endless.


same here... :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> same here... :wacko::wacko::wacko:


Yes, Black Rose.

And now I hate the weekend because it means more waiting. :frown:


----------



## [email protected]

Ok.. thanks Keith...


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



sree1982 said:


> From what i know for job occupation in limited category u have to prove to the stATE THAT UR OCCUPATION IS IN DEMAND!!You have to attach 5 job advertisements relevent to your job code along with your application!!!A better clarification on the subject can be given by fellow forum members!!What i can say is that a lot of people has travelled through the same route as u are!!
> 
> Sree


Hi Sree,

More than stating your occupation is in demand, you need to prove against open positions how well your current skill set matches and how you could be an asset to the organization. This is what is being looked at. So frame your sentences well, such that the CO is convinced thoroughly.


----------



## [email protected]

yes.. I also read the same conditions as mentioned in ACT guidelines for limited occupation... once the assessment is positive(hope it is) I may check with my agent who is MARA registered... He would probably be able to guide...

Also to make things worse for me... had to get atleast 7 in all sections of IELTS... got 8 in 3 and 6.5 in writing..


----------



## sid.sami

*Assessment result*



Sennara said:


> Yes, Black Rose.
> 
> And now I hate the weekend because it means more waiting. :frown:


Hi Sennara,
Did you apply for VETASSESS assessment online?If so, then u can use ur user name and password to log in and the status update will tell you if ur assessment is positive or negative. It doesn't tell any details but at least you know what is coming ur way in the letter  I checked mine, it was positive so the waiting period for the letter which was precisely 8days, was not that tormenting.

Good Luck..


----------



## Sennara

sid.sami said:


> Hi Sennara,
> Did you apply for VETASSESS assessment online?If so, then u can use ur user name and password to log in and the status update will tell you if ur assessment is positive or negative. It doesn't tell any details but at least you know what is coming ur way in the letter  I checked mine, it was positive so the waiting period for the letter which was precisely 8days, was not that tormenting.
> 
> Good Luck..


Thanks, but I'm still waiting for my case to be completed. It's going to be 16 weeks next Tuesday.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



manudabas82 said:


> yes.. I also read the same conditions as mentioned in ACT guidelines for limited occupation... once the assessment is positive(hope it is) I may check with my agent who is MARA registered... He would probably be able to guide...
> 
> Also to make things worse for me... had to get atleast 7 in all sections of IELTS... got 8 in 3 and 6.5 in writing..


.

Hi Manudaba,

Also ensure that your agent reviews your advertisments and explanations that you have provided, thoroughly.

As far as IELTS is concerned for ACT, you just need 7 in speaking and 7 overall.


----------



## Black_Rose

I know its a bit awkward. I am having a great difficulties getting any job listing in my occupation in NT. I would appreciate it if someone could help me if they find any job listing for Human resource adviser 223111 in NT. could you please pm me the link if you find any. Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Sure Neville.. Thanks...


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Black_Rose said:


> I know its a bit awkward. I am having a great difficulties getting any job listing in my occupation in NT. I would appreciate it if someone could help me if they find any job listing for Human resource adviser 223111 in NT. could you please pm me the link if you find any. Thanks


Hi Black rose,

Any specific reason to have choose NT, did you explore options in ACT.

Anyways, will mail across any links that i find w.r.t HR adviser in NT.


----------



## Black_Rose

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Black rose,
> 
> Any specific reason to have choose NT, did you explore options in ACT.
> 
> Anyways, will mail across any links that i find w.r.t HR adviser in NT.



there's not any specific reason. however, ACT wants band 7 with speaking 7 so I am sitting for ielts soon. If I can score 7 with 7 in speaking I will go for ACT otherwise I will have no choice left other than NT because I got 6 now.


----------



## gary31

gmgo.sg said:


> Does anybody know if the verification call is made do they call from Australia itself...in other words should i be more alert for calls from +61 number?


Hi gmgo

The calls can be from +61 or some other number , as in international calls not everytime the complete number is captured by the service provider


----------



## gary31

sree1982 said:


> Hello as,
> 
> Ur job code is safe man!! ur occupation ceiling is 3600 and only 97 has been allotted so still a long way to go!!!
> 
> Have a look at the following link!!
> 
> Skill Select Occupation Ceilings - General Skill Migration - Australian Education & Visa Centre
> 
> sree


Hey Sree

Thanks a lot for sharing the link.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

manudabas82 said:


> yes.. I also read the same conditions as mentioned in ACT guidelines for limited occupation... once the assessment is positive(hope it is) I may check with my agent who is MARA registered... He would probably be able to guide...
> 
> Also to make things worse for me... had to get atleast 7 in all sections of IELTS... got 8 in 3 and 6.5 in writing..


Hey manu, 

Me and money are not constraints, then I will strongly recommend that you should apply for enquiry on results.


----------



## sree1982

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Sree,
> 
> More than stating your occupation is in demand, you need to prove against open positions how well your current skill set matches and how you could be an asset to the organization. This is what is being looked at. So frame your sentences well, such that the CO is convinced thoroughly.


Hii neville,
That was meant to be reply for manus queries.But anyways thanks mate!!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Hii,
I think activity in this thread is going really low!!Quite like the moral of us all....So its time to get up from the waiting shed!!!Let me ask u all a very positive question..Let us all think for the time being that our assessment is positive. If there is no more hurdles ,at normal pace how long do u all think it would take to land in Australia??


----------



## Black_Rose

sree1982 said:


> Hii,
> I think activity in this thread is going really low!!Quite like the moral of us all....So its time to get up from the waiting shed!!!Let me ask u all a very positive question..Let us all think for the time being that our assessment is positive. If there is no more hurdles ,at normal pace how long do u all think it would take to land in Australia??


everyone is fed up on vetassess


----------



## keith1314

everybody was telling me that about one year, from the time of assessment, i should be down under...now...i'm almost 9 month after the assessment and my profession is closed for the time being...we'll see...hope you guys mates, have a better luck than me...


----------



## GSingh08

Dear Kieth,

Do not loose hope, it is all abt destiny..once time is favourable no one can stop you in achieving ur dreams....BTW what is ur jib category?


----------



## Sennara

Finally the online status shows it's completed. 
Have to wait until tomorrow to see if it's positive. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## GSingh08

Hi sennara,

Best of luck...it must be positive...


----------



## Sennara

Thank you GSingh08.


----------



## McJim

Is there anyone here applying online with docs uploaded only? I did not send docs by post mail, uploading them with colour scanned version as mentioned on the VETASSESS website. My status is showing lodged for a week, and I was wondering how many weeks it will be in progress?


----------



## jaideepf1407

McJim said:


> Is there anyone here applying online with docs uploaded only? I did not send docs by post mail, uploading them with colour scanned version as mentioned on the VETASSESS website. My status is showing lodged for a week, and I was wondering how many weeks it will be in progress?


Uploaded myself couple of weeks back..changed to in Progress in 2 weeks time


----------



## Manan_20

Sennara said:


> Finally the online status shows it's completed.
> Have to wait until tomorrow to see if it's positive. :fingerscrossed:


That's a very good news. 

Good Luck. It will be positive . :fingerscrossed:

Was your employer contacted?

Manan


----------



## Sennara

Thank you Manan. 

No, they have not contacted my employer.


----------



## Manan_20

Sennara said:


> Thank you Manan.
> 
> No, they have not contacted my employer.


Congratulations . You can sleep and enjoy your weekend now.

Black Rose, You are next mate.

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Sennara said:


> Finally the online status shows it's completed.
> Have to wait until tomorrow to see if it's positive. :fingerscrossed:


Congrats Sennara,

It will be positive 

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

sree1982 said:


> Hello as,
> 
> Ur job code is safe man!! ur occupation ceiling is 3600 and only 97 has been allotted so still a long way to go!!!
> 
> Have a look at the following link!!
> 
> Skill Select Occupation Ceilings - General Skill Migration - Australian Education & Visa Centre
> 
> sree


Hi Sree,

I appreciate the sharing of this link, However, it is not updated. For the updated version, you need to go to the immi website and check occupation ceiling link under skillselect. That is updated.

In that link, you can see that out of 3600 slots for HR professionals, 256 have been allocated.

Further to this, I still have the question that I arose few days ago. How are these 3600 slots bifurcated? No one has any clue. I did not find anyone answering my question. Because, if 3600 is allocated slots for the whole year, only 256 are allocated and WA has moved the profession to schedule 2. If 3600 are divided equally between the states, it cannot be possible for WA to move it to schedule 2? 

Only 3 states had the profession on their occupation lists - 1200 slots per state. If it is proportionate, I am not sure, what would be the state of other two states?

So, we are all concerned.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Sree,
> 
> Check with your HR folks, they are the ones who would receive the call.
> 
> Once again, i strongly recommend all(Garry, Manan, Black rose et. all) those who have completed 12 weeks to to send an email to vetassess and request them for a timeline, by when you can expect your results.


Hi Neville,

I have checked with them. I am completing 13th week today and they replied that my application is currently being assessed. They said that they have a standard time of 12 weeks, but there was a holiday period of 2 weeks, so I should expect something by the end of next week or next than that.

Thanks,


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> I have checked with them. I am completing 13th week today and they replied that my application is currently being assessed. They said that they have a standard time of 12 weeks, but there was a holiday period of 2 weeks, so I should expect something by the end of next week or next than that.
> 
> Thanks,


By that count me and Black Rose should be done by next week 

Manan


----------



## as1986

:cheer2: yay yay yay....its out and its positive.. :cheer2:

Now the next step....EOI....

and belive me..follow up does help..they responded to my mail on day before..yesterday the status showed "complete" and today its done and it says "positive" ..Now just waiting for the detailed assessment while I prepare for EOI..


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> By that count me and Black Rose should be done by next week
> 
> Manan


Yes Manan,

Good Luck and I will be right after you guys in the week next to it.

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

as1986 said:


> :cheer2: yay yay yay....its out and its positive.. :cheer2:
> 
> Now the next step....EOI....
> 
> and belive me..follow up does help..they responded to my mail on day before..yesterday the status showed "complete" and today its done and it says "positive" ..Now just waiting for the detailed assessment while I prepare for EOI..


I told you as 

now, am getting a strong feeling for black_rose for today as completed  

Haha and Manan on Monday and I in next week


----------



## as1986

Garry2684 said:


> I told you as
> 
> now, am getting a strong feeling for black_rose for today as completed
> 
> Haha and Manan on Monday and I in next week


Haha..

Black_Rose & Manan do follow the above timelines stated by Garry..

His intuition did work for me..

But yet there is a longgggg journey ahead that has many more waiting period queued up..:juggle:


----------



## SL76

as1986 said:


> :cheer2: yay yay yay....its out and its positive.. :cheer2:
> 
> Now the next step....EOI....
> 
> and belive me..follow up does help..they responded to my mail on day before..yesterday the status showed "complete" and today its done and it says "positive" ..Now just waiting for the detailed assessment while I prepare for EOI..


Congratz !   
my Ack date is 29th Oct and status is still in progress. So wondering whether to wait till next week going by the thread discussion date estimates or to send an email. Agent is very quiet. Appreciate seniors advice..


----------



## Manan_20

as1986 said:


> :cheer2: yay yay yay....its out and its positive.. :cheer2:
> 
> Now the next step....EOI....
> 
> and belive me..follow up does help..they responded to my mail on day before..yesterday the status showed "complete" and today its done and it says "positive" ..Now just waiting for the detailed assessment while I prepare for EOI..


Congratulations As1986 on graduating from this thread 

Me, Garry and black rose shall follow you soon.

Manan


----------



## Sennara

Manan_20 said:


> Congratulations . You can sleep and enjoy your weekend now.
> 
> Black Rose, You are next mate.
> Manan


Thanks. 
I will feel peace when I see the word 'positive'. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> I told you as
> 
> now, am getting a strong feeling for black_rose for today as completed
> 
> Haha and Manan on Monday and I in next week



:amen: to that !!


----------



## Manan_20

Sennara said:


> Thanks.
> I will feel peace when I see the word 'positive'. :fingerscrossed:


Your will be too. Don't worry. Like Master Yoda says " The force is strong with you" 

(Sorry for the star Wars reference) 

Manan


----------



## Sennara

Manan_20 said:


> Your will be too. Don't worry. Like Master Yoda says " The force is strong with you"
> 
> (Sorry for the star Wars reference)
> 
> Manan


Haha. Thanks. 
And I believe you'll get your positive result soon!


----------



## Manan_20

Sennara said:


> Haha. Thanks.
> And I believe you'll get your positive result soon!


Thanks


----------



## keith1314

GSingh08 said:


> Dear Kieth,
> 
> Do not loose hope, it is all abt destiny..once time is favourable no one can stop you in achieving ur dreams....BTW what is ur jib category?


Thank you GSingh08... It is always nice to hear such good thoughts. 
My pro is 149914 financial institute branch manager.


----------



## sree1982

as1986 said:


> :cheer2: yay yay yay....its out and its positive.. :cheer2:
> 
> Now the next step....EOI....
> 
> and belive me..follow up does help..they responded to my mail on day before..yesterday the status showed "complete" and today its done and it says "positive" ..Now just waiting for the detailed assessment while I prepare for EOI..


congrats mate!!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Friends the much needed positivity is back!!Good news from "as" n now from sennara has done the trick!!With the grace of almighty i hope we are flood with good news in days to come!!Black rose .manan,Gsingh ,Gary n from myself the good news shall continue...

Sree


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Gr8 news sennara!!Congrats!!
> Sree


Thank you Sree.
Wish tomorrow morning I'll be able to update with a positive result.


----------



## [email protected]

*Any Updates*

Guys, I have a strong feeling that you guys may get soem response today itself before close of business hours in Australia for this week which is still 1 hour away....

So keep checking and keep updating everyone.. 
Cheers...


----------



## SL76

hi all
i was just contacted by my agent and the vetasess result is positive  and this is without any inquiry call or email to them. my ack is 29th so others in October end should get ur results today or Monday. thx,


----------



## Sennara

That's great news. Congratulations SL76!


----------



## Manan_20

SL76 said:


> hi all
> i was just contacted by my agent and the vetasess result is positive  and this is without any inquiry call or email to them. my ack is 29th so others in October end should get ur results today or Monday. thx,


Congratulations 

Black Rose you are surely next now 

Manan


----------



## SL76

Sennara said:


> That's great news. Congratulations SL76!


thx am soo happy but at work so cant celebrate yet  but so relieved and happy after so loooong... so the wait is worthwhile. Praying for all others whos results is pending, u will def get it, Cheers


----------



## SL76

Manan_20 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Black Rose you are surely next now
> 
> Manan


Thx Manan


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats SL76.... Countdown starts for others.....


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Finally the online status shows it's completed.
> Have to wait until tomorrow to see if it's positive. :fingerscrossed:


Ohhh after a long wait... Don't worry mate your timeframe says its positive. 
CONGRATULATION. didn't you call them to fax u the result?


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> Ohhh after a long wait... Don't worry mate your timeframe says its positive.
> CONGRATULATION. didn't you call them to fax u the result?


Thank you mate! 
I didn't call them and ask for a fax. I think I should have. It's tough to wait one more night. 
Best wishes for your result too!


----------



## Black_Rose

SL76 said:


> hi all
> i was just contacted by my agent and the vetasess result is positive  and this is without any inquiry call or email to them. my ack is 29th so others in October end should get ur results today or Monday. thx,


Congratulation buddy..get out from office and straight to the bar lol....


----------



## SL76

Thx Manudabas n Black Rose . 

I asked my agent about the fax but agent said they will get the "detail result email" within the next 3-4 days so not to worry. But to get prepared for the EOI now as we know the result is positive and they emailed me a copy of the screen shot where vetassess states completed and result as positive.


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Black Rose you are surely next now
> 
> Manan


lol hahahahha no news yet.... I don't mind you and Gary to get it before me. :ranger:


----------



## Sennara

Lol! Yes. SL76, if I were you, I would ask for a leave and go CELEBRATING! Anyway I'm sure you would have a festive weekend now!


----------



## SL76

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation buddy..get out from office and straight to the bar lol....


and BTW am a gal  hehe ya will celebrate tonight for sure...


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Thank you mate!
> I didn't call them and ask for a fax. I think I should have. It's tough to wait one more night.
> Best wishes for your result too!


hahahaha tomorrow is Saturday mate. you might have to wait for the next Monday. anyway, I am sure its positive. did you apply for point test or express courier?


----------



## Black_Rose

SL76 said:


> and BTW am a gal  hehe ya will celebrate tonight for sure...


oh gal , get up and dance. u applied for PTA ?


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> hahahaha tomorrow is Saturday mate. you might have to wait for the next Monday. anyway, I am sure its positive. did you apply for point test or express courier?


Oh no! I thought the system would update it automatically. :shocked:
I didn't apply for the point test because I am not going to claim points from my occupation. 
But I did choose the express courier.


----------



## SL76

Black_Rose said:


> oh gal , get up and dance. u applied for PTA ?


I will do ma victory dance soon....  
Yes I applied for PTA and i had 4 employers within last 10 yrs.


----------



## Black_Rose

SL76 said:


> I will do ma victory dance soon....
> Yes I applied for PTA and i had 4 employers within last 10 yrs.


don't forget to upload ur victory dance on youtube for us to see. lolz 
I applied for PTA aswell. so may be i'm going to get it soon aswell


----------



## SL76

Black_Rose said:


> don't forget to upload ur victory dance on youtube for us to see. lolz
> I applied for PTA aswell. so may be i'm going to get it soon aswell


lolzzz... 
ya i think u should get it latest by next Monday/Tuesday as weekend is out.


----------



## Manan_20

SL76 said:


> I will do ma victory dance soon....
> Yes I applied for PTA and i had 4 employers within last 10 yrs.


Good news. 

Dance and a Party why i am not being invited?

Manan


----------



## SL76

Manan_20 said:


> Good news.
> 
> Dance and a Party why i am not being invited?
> 
> Manan


hehe... lets all celebrate in Oz


----------



## Garry2684

SL76 said:


> hehe... lets all celebrate in Oz


I am hoping for the next week to have some fireworks for me, manan and black_rose now  Good luck SL


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> I am hoping for the next week to have some fireworks for me, manan and black_rose now  Good luck SL


Gary,

Apparently black_rose is no hurry. We may have to push him  

Now a very long weekend ahead.

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

SL76 said:


> hehe... lets all celebrate in Oz


Wishful and wonderful plan. Amen to that.


----------



## shamsherkainth

Garry2684 said:


> I am hoping for the next week to have some fireworks for me, manan and black_rose now  Good luck SL


Hi, 
I am Shamsher, from Chandigarh. 
Did you just get your assessment through?? how long did it take? and did you also take advisory service?
I have myself lodged an application in november.
Thnx. 

Shamsher


----------



## GSingh08

SL26,

Cheers buddy, time to celebrate...


----------



## Garry2684

shamsherkainth said:


> Hi,
> I am Shamsher, from Chandigarh.
> Did you just get your assessment through?? how long did it take? and did you also take advisory service?
> I have myself lodged an application in november.
> Thnx.
> 
> Shamsher


Hi Shamsher,

I have not yet received it. M hopeful for the same in next or the week next to it.
Will post it here, as soon as I have it  

I have hired an agent for the process. We sent the first reminder to vet and they replied to it and asked to wait for around 2 weeks. 

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> Gary,
> 
> Apparently black_rose is no hurry. We may have to push him
> 
> Now a very long weekend ahead.
> 
> Manan


Seriously bro, 

I really dont know what to do on weekends. Even in work days, I am watching movies all night long and really, its a crazy crazy time for us all.

Lets just hope, wish and pray that this wait turns out to be worthwhile.

God bless us all and bless us all quickly


----------



## shamsherkainth

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Shamsher,
> 
> I have not yet received it. M hopeful for the same in next or the week next to it.
> Will post it here, as soon as I have it
> 
> I have hired an agent for the process. We sent the first reminder to vet and they replied to it and asked to wait for around 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks,


who is your agent? is he good. I may have to hire one post vetassess assessment.


----------



## [email protected]

SL76 said:


> lolzzz...
> ya i think u should get it latest by next Monday/Tuesday as weekend is out.


Hi SL76... even I had 4 employers in the last 8 years or so.. and am waiting for my Vet Assess results... did they call any of your employers.. I tried to check with my employers and nobody seems to have got a call from Vetassess


----------



## ashish1e834

SL76 said:


> Thx Manudabas n Black Rose .
> 
> I asked my agent about the fax but agent said they will get the "detail result email" within the next 3-4 days so not to worry. But to get prepared for the EOI now as we know the result is positive and they emailed me a copy of the screen shot where vetassess states completed and result as positive.


Congratualtions!!


----------



## mora123

Hi friend,

please tell me is there any validity time to submit for further process after receiving Positive Outcome from VETASSESS.

Thanks
mora


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Mora... it holds valid for next 3 years... you can apply again after 3 years...


----------



## mora123

manudabas82 said:


> Hi Mora... it holds valid for next 3 years... you can apply again after 3 years...


Thank you manudabas for quick reply. what is your occupation?


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> Gary,
> 
> Apparently black_rose is no hurry. We may have to push him
> 
> Now a very long weekend ahead.
> 
> Manan





Garry2684 said:


> Seriously bro,
> 
> I really dont know what to do on weekends. Even in work days, I am watching movies all night long and really, its a crazy crazy time for us all.
> 
> Lets just hope, wish and pray that this wait turns out to be worthwhile.
> 
> God bless us all and bless us all quickly


lol don't worry bruv. eventually you both would get it soon. Me, as well as you and everyone do knows it. why you stressing yourself by overthinking it. just relax bro and chill, watch movie, enjoy with colleague, go out, and always keep your strong faith on God; also on yourself. immigration is a lengthy process and requires a ultimate patience in some cases. for instance, if our application goes for a external security check or verification, it will take a long time.. So just pray and relax, everything you want will come to you when you least expect them. I wish you all the best of luck and may God grant your every little desire and grant you Australian visa soon. Ameen.


----------



## Black_Rose

mora123 said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> please tell me is there any validity time to submit for further process after receiving Positive Outcome from VETASSESS.
> 
> Thanks
> mora


no expiry date. enjoy.


----------



## [email protected]

mora123 said:


> Thank you manudabas for quick reply. what is your occupation?


Hi Mora .. my occupation is Organisation and Method Analyst.. 224712.. what about yours...?


----------



## Santhosh.15

keith1314 said:


> everybody was telling me that about one year, from the time of assessment, i should be down under...now...i'm almost 9 month after the assessment and my profession is closed for the time being...we'll see...hope you guys mates, have a better luck than me...


Mate, When something happens as expected, it is good. But if does not, something better is coming your way.

Stay positive and God bless !

Good luck.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## SL76

manudabas82 said:


> Hi SL76... even I had 4 employers in the last 8 years or so.. and am waiting for my Vet Assess results... did they call any of your employers.. I tried to check with my employers and nobody seems to have got a call from Vetassess


No they have not been contacted. And there was a statutory decl also with one employer. But i have to wait to see how many years they have approved and points on same. I will update that once received via mail as per agent, i think they applied for express courier.


----------



## [email protected]

Thats good... I had 2 statutory declarations... and no one has been contacted so far.. lets see..


----------



## keith1314

Sennara said:


> Oh no! I thought the system would update it automatically. :shocked:
> I didn't apply for the point test because I am not going to claim points from my occupation.
> But I did choose the express courier.


so if you are going to claim points for the profession you need vetassess to do that???in your assessment?


----------



## as1986

Manan_20 said:


> Congratulations As1986 on graduating from this thread
> 
> Me, Garry and black rose shall follow you soon.
> 
> Manan


Best of Luck mates..will look forward to share experiences at the next stage too..


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Black_Rose said:


> there's not any specific reason. however, ACT wants band 7 with speaking 7 so I am sitting for ielts soon. If I can score 7 with 7 in speaking I will go for ACT otherwise I will have no choice left other than NT because I got 6 now.


.

Hi,

Strongly suggest you go ahead and write your IELTS once again and I'm sure you can score the required points for both ACT and NSW. I have a gut feel that HRA numbers will be opened very soon and moved to schedule 1, as the numbers closed as on date are minuscule. HRA (only 37% closed, as on date - across Australia). 

Its a matter of 4 months, hopefully they will revise the list even before 4 months.

So keep the faith. God is with us. God Bless.


----------



## mora123

manudabas82 said:


> Hi Mora .. my occupation is Organisation and Method Analyst.. 224712.. what about yours...?


Mine is Construction Project Management - 133111. 

What is the next step after VETASSESS (Skill Assessment)

Thanks


----------



## Garry2684

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Strongly suggest you go ahead and write your IELTS once again and I'm sure you can score the required points for both ACT and NSW. I have a gut feel that HRA numbers will be opened very soon and moved to schedule 1, as the numbers closed as on date are minuscule. HRA (only 37% closed, as on date - across Australia).
> 
> Its a matter of 4 months, hopefully they will revise the list even before 4 months.
> 
> So keep the faith. God is with us. God Bless.


Hi Neville,

Advise me on this:

I have applied for vetassess for HR advisor profession. My current points (If vetassess is positive) stand at 55 (10 points from IELTS 7 each). 

I have to apply for SS to claim 5 more points to make it 60.

Can I appear for IELTS again and try for an 8 each? Which would be more quick?

Thanks,


----------



## as1986

Black_Rose said:


> lol don't worry bruv. eventually you both would get it soon. Me, as well as you and everyone do knows it. why you stressing yourself by overthinking it. just relax bro and chill, watch movie, enjoy with colleague, go out, and always keep your strong faith on God; also on yourself. immigration is a lengthy process and requires a ultimate patience in some cases. for instance, if our application goes for a external security check or verification, it will take a long time.. So just pray and relax, everything you want will come to you when you least expect them. I wish you all the best of luck and may God grant your every little desire and grant you Australian visa soon. Ameen.



Black_Rose,

Looks like this wait has made you a philosopher....

Is Philosopher listed in in the Job list there???? LOL..

Hope this wait is over for u soon..

BTW when r u again sitiing for IELTS? Me too planning to give it again


----------



## Black_Rose

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Strongly suggest you go ahead and write your IELTS once again and I'm sure you can score the required points for both ACT and NSW. I have a gut feel that HRA numbers will be opened very soon and moved to schedule 1, as the numbers closed as on date are minuscule. HRA (only 37% closed, as on date - across Australia).
> 
> Its a matter of 4 months, hopefully they will revise the list even before 4 months.
> 
> So keep the faith. God is with us. God Bless.


Thanks. I am giving ielts soon. lets see.


----------



## [email protected]

The next step would be to launch the Expression of Interest with the State where there is a requirement for your occupation...I just checked on the link : anzscosearch and your occupation is in high demand... so if your assessment is positive and you can score 6 in IELTS.. there can be no stopping you...


----------



## Garry2684

as1986 said:


> Black_Rose,
> 
> Looks like this wait has made you a philosopher....
> 
> Is Philosopher listed in in the Job list there???? LOL..
> 
> Hope this wait is over for u soon..
> 
> BTW when r u again sitiing for IELTS? Me too planning to give it again


Hi as1986,

How many points you currently have? I noticed in your signature that you do not have an IELTS 7 each, so, do you have sufficient points with IELTS? Do you need IELTS points or not?

Thanks,


----------



## [email protected]

I think Black Rose.. youa nd me are in the same boat as far as IELTS is concerned... I got 8 in 2 sections.. 7.5 in one section and a 6.5 in Writing.... so I also have to give it again.. just because of the writing section...


----------



## as1986

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> Advise me on this:
> 
> I have applied for vetassess for HR advisor profession. My current points (If vetassess is positive) stand at 55 (10 points from IELTS 7 each).
> 
> I have to apply for SS to claim 5 more points to make it 60.
> 
> Can I appear for IELTS again and try for an 8 each? Which would be more quick?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Garry,

I think you should. I just noticed that somebody who applied for ACT in mid Jan with 75 points has already got an invite..M sure its worth trying..


----------



## Black_Rose

as1986 said:


> Black_Rose,
> 
> Looks like this wait has made you a philosopher....
> 
> Is Philosopher listed in in the Job list there???? LOL..
> 
> Hope this wait is over for u soon..
> 
> BTW when r u again sitiing for IELTS? Me too planning to give it again


hahaha well said. this wait made me a stone philosopher lol...:whip: very easy to say those philosophical words but I know how it feels to wait for such a long time 
yet I am sitting for ielts on this 15th February. my downside is writing and hopefully this time luck will be with me.  good luck :ranger:


----------



## as1986

Garry2684 said:


> Hi as1986,
> 
> How many points you currently have? I noticed in your signature that you do not have an IELTS 7 each, so, do you have sufficient points with IELTS? Do you need IELTS points or not?
> 
> Thanks,


Garry,

As of now I will have 60 points with SS..But I am planning to give IELTS again so that even if I get 7 in each I get 65 points..

N if God gives his blessings and luck strikes 8, I will get 10 points from IELTS & that will take my score to 70..but its too early to comment..


----------



## Black_Rose

manudabas82 said:


> I think Black Rose.. youa nd me are in the same boat as far as IELTS is concerned... I got 8 in 2 sections.. 7.5 in one section and a 6.5 in Writing.... so I also have to give it again.. just because of the writing section...


you and me not only in the same boat, we both are in same compartment lol..


----------



## [email protected]

Haha... agree... where are you based...?


----------



## Garry2684

as1986 said:


> Garry,
> 
> As of now I will have 60 points with SS..But I am planning to give IELTS again so that even if I get 7 in each I get 65 points..
> 
> N if God gives his blessings and luck strikes 8, I will get 10 points from IELTS & that will take my score to 70..but its too early to comment..


Bro,

with an IELTS 8 each, you will get 20 points.

With an IELTS 7 each, you will get 10 points. 

I guess you are mistaken with some of the facts here and there.

Also, if you have 60 points with SS, you do not need to have more points to apply. However, to apply for SS, you need to have specific IELTS scores, depending on the state you are applying for.

Any suggestions from other members?


----------



## as1986

Black_Rose said:


> hahaha well said. this wait made me a stone philosopher lol...:whip: very easy to say those philosophical words but I know how it feels to wait for such a long time
> yet I am sitting for ielts on this 15th February. my downside is writing and hopefully this time luck will be with me.  good luck :ranger:


Me too took a hit in writing part only..I wonder if its a strategy of pulling you down in one part :whip:


----------



## [email protected]

We dont need MARA agents anymore.. Gary is the new kid on the block.... Cheers mate...


----------



## Garry2684

as1986 said:


> Me too took a hit in writing part only..I wonder if its a strategy of pulling you down in one part :whip:


LOL,

Writing is cursed guys. In my first attempt, I got a 6.5 in Writing and in others L9,R9, S8.5. I can imagine how it feels.

This certainly is a strategy. But then, in my next attempt, I got an 8.5 in Writing, so I dont know what to make out of all this.

Anyways, good luck to you guys.


----------



## Neville Smith

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Strongly suggest you go ahead and write your IELTS once again and I'm sure you can score the required points for both ACT and NSW. I have a gut feel that HRA numbers will be opened very soon and moved to schedule 1, as the numbers closed as on date are minuscule. HRA (only 37% closed, as on date - across Australia).
> 
> Its a matter of 4 months, hopefully they will revise the list even before 4 months.
> 
> So keep the faith. God is with us. God Bless.


.

Sorry, Only 7% is closed as on date.


----------



## Garry2684

manudabas82 said:


> We dont need MARA agents anymore.. Gary is the new kid on the block.... Cheers mate...


Haha manudabas82,

I know all this because my best mate went through perhaps the most rigorous immigration process recently and I was always by his side, even before I applied for my own process. I know so many hidden elements of the process that I sometimes feel like starting to consult others, lol.

On this forum, every piece of info is important. wherever I feel people are mistaken, I cant help but help  

At times, I research about it and then post after verifying, just expecting it might help someone 

Cheers


----------



## Garry2684

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Sorry, Only 7% is closed as on date.


yes, 256 out of 3600  7.11 % haha  lol


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Gary... all the information shared here certainly helps... You doing a great job...


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Garry2684 said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> Advise me on this:
> 
> I have applied for vetassess for HR advisor profession. My current points (If vetassess is positive) stand at 55 (10 points from IELTS 7 each).
> 
> I have to apply for SS to claim 5 more points to make it 60.
> 
> Can I appear for IELTS again and try for an 8 each? Which would be more quick?
> 
> Thanks,


.

Hi Garry, 

The additional 5 points will for sure help you and moreso, give you an edge from an points perse, if you still claim for SS, which will make it 65.

IELTS have their results out every 13 days, so you could definitely give it a shot, its worth it. All the best in advance.

However, with 55 points and 5 from SS, is also fine, BUT, that is again dependent on the state.


----------



## Garry2684

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Garry,
> 
> The additional 5 points will for sure help you and moreso, give you an edge from an points perse, if you still claim for SS, which will make it 65.
> 
> IELTS have their results out every 13 days, so you could definitely give it a shot, its worth it. All the best in advance.
> 
> However, with 55 points and 5 from SS, is also fine, BUT, that is again dependent on the state.


Hi Neville,

Had a word with my agent and he said that for my occupation, it is compulsory to have a State Sponsorship.

So, I am not appearing again, because If my Vetassess result comes next week, I do not want to wait for IELTS result before my EOI. Even if I apply for IELTS today, i will get a date from March only and the results 13 days, so it will be atleast March end for EOI, Holy Moly, cannot wait that long  

Thanks for your advice though.

Cheers


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Garry2684 said:


> Hi Neville,
> 
> Had a word with my agent and he said that for my occupation, it is compulsory to have a State Sponsorship.
> 
> So, I am not appearing again, because If my Vetassess result comes next week, I do not want to wait for IELTS result before my EOI. Even if I apply for IELTS today, i will get a date from March only and the results 13 days, so it will be atleast March end for EOI, Holy Moly, cannot wait that long
> 
> Thanks for your advice though.
> 
> Cheers


.

Garry,

If your opting for ACT, then 55+5 is good. No worries.

BTW, JFYI so far ACT - Canberra, seems to be the most organized state of all.


----------



## mora123

manudabas82 said:


> The next step would be to launch the Expression of Interest with the State where there is a requirement for your occupation...I just checked on the link : anzscosearch and your occupation is in high demand... so if your assessment is positive and you can score 6 in IELTS.. there can be no stopping you...


Thanks for ur early reply yes my assessment is Postive but i need to write IELTS. is't 1 month enough to prepare which one is best IDP or BC

mora


----------



## Garry2684

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Garry,
> 
> If your opting for ACT, then 55+5 is good. No worries.
> 
> BTW, JFYI so far ACT - Canberra, seems to be the most organized state of all.


I know bro.

The Ishaanchal you were consulting about a place yesterday is my best mate . He is guiding me with the process and his experiences are real good with Canberra.

He also had the same points as Me.

Cheers


----------



## Black_Rose

as1986 said:


> Me too took a hit in writing part only..I wonder if its a strategy of pulling you down in one part :whip:


who knows. I think they don't like to give all band 6,7,8. they just make one band .5 less if some got all band 6,7 or 8. that may be their business strategy.


----------



## SL76

I have asked my agent and they said having 60 is ok for SS as its priority process.


----------



## keith1314

Black_Rose said:


> who knows. I think they don't like to give all band 6,7,8. they just make one band .5 less if some got all band 6,7 or 8. that may be their business strategy.


i quite agree with you. ielts is currently the most favorite test...that's why they have academic and general... for academic is crystal clear that apart from few exemptions, a grade around 6 usually suffice. But as far for general usually they understand that there is a great possibility that 7 in all categories is required...and they have their archives to check that smone with 7-7-7-6,5 has taken the exams a couple of times...


----------



## as1986

Garry2684 said:


> Bro,
> 
> with an IELTS 8 each, you will get 20 points.
> 
> With an IELTS 7 each, you will get 10 points.
> 
> I guess you are mistaken with some of the facts here and there.
> 
> Also, if you have 60 points with SS, you do not need to have more points to apply. However, to apply for SS, you need to have specific IELTS scores, depending on the state you are applying for.
> 
> Any suggestions from other members?


Heyie Garry,

Thanks for the numbers bro!!

Will work towards increasing my chances now


----------



## SL76

Whats the timeline for EOI and SS?


----------



## Manan_20

SL76 said:


> Whats the timeline for EOI and SS?


From what i know, You have to apply for EOI first and Use the file number generated on EOI to apply for SS too. Both of them can be done on same day but in that order and provided you have all the documents ready for SS. 

I may be wrong.

Manan


----------



## SL76

Manan_20 said:


> From what i know, You have to apply for EOI first and Use the file number generated on EOI to apply for SS too. Both of them can be done on same day but in that order and provided you have all the documents ready for SS.
> 
> I may be wrong.
> 
> Manan


Thx Manan. Hoping I could get all docs ready by the time I get the vetassess letter, which is next week. Planing to work on this during weekend... lets c... 

After submitting EOI and SS whats the time line? do we have to wait for months for their results too? Do u hav any idea? Since its SS can it go under priority processing? 

Thx


----------



## gmgo.sg

Hi all...anybody with PTA from Oct mid still waiting for results? Also in specific anybody for Financial Investment Advisor occupation...


----------



## Manan_20

SL76 said:


> Thx Manan. Hoping I could get all docs ready by the time I get the vetassess letter, which is next week. Planing to work on this during weekend... lets c...
> 
> After submitting EOI and SS whats the time line? do we have to wait for months for their results too? Do u hav any idea? Since its SS can it go under priority processing?
> 
> Thx


It depends on case to case but 8 to 12 weeks for that too.

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> Hi all...anybody with PTA from Oct mid still waiting for results? Also in specific anybody for Financial Investment Advisor occupation...


I think Ashish was for same job as ours. Or it could have been as198 not sure but one of them was in job 222311. After you I should hear something too.

Manan


----------



## cancerianlrules

Dear Expats,

Need some help.

I intend to for Actuary 224111 skill occupation and I have 37 months (3 employers, 0.5+0.5+2.0) relevant experience. I hold a B.Sc. (Mathematics) Distance Education degree and a full time PG Diploma in Finance from a UK University. I intend to apply for skill assessment next week.

Now I have queries as mentioned below:

1. Will my education qualification be sufficient for positive skill assessment?

2. I have been employed in the highly relevant profile at my current job for more than 2 years. For positive skill assessment I require a highly relevant degree and one year highly relevant experience. From what I understand from other posts is that VETASSESS will only verify the experience required for positive skill assessment (1 year in my case). Is it compulsory for me to apply for points test advise with VETASSESS if I want to claim 5 points for my experience? Or DIPB will assess my additional 2 years experience (excluding 1 year assessed by VETASSESS) in order to avail 5 points for relevant experience?

3. Unfortunately, my skill occupation Actuary 224111 features in the flagged occupations list issued by Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency. What is the likelihood of my skill group being removed from the SOL/CSOL list on July 1, 2014? (for my skill group 2241 - Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians – the ceiling is 360 out of which 88 applications until Jan 2014 have been accepted)

Thanks in advance!

Regards,


----------



## Black_Rose

cancerianlrules said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Need some help.
> 
> I intend to for Actuary 224111 skill occupation and I have 37 months (3 employers, 0.5+0.5+2.0) relevant experience. I hold a B.Sc. (Mathematics) Distance Education degree and a full time PG Diploma in Finance from a UK University. I intend to apply for skill assessment next week.
> 
> Now I have queries as mentioned below:
> 
> 1. Will my education qualification be sufficient for positive skill assessment?
> 
> 2. I have been employed in the highly relevant profile at my current job for more than 2 years. For positive skill assessment I require a highly relevant degree and one year highly relevant experience. From what I understand from other posts is that VETASSESS will only verify the experience required for positive skill assessment (1 year in my case). Is it compulsory for me to apply for points test advise with VETASSESS if I want to claim 5 points for my experience? Or DIPB will assess my additional 2 years experience (excluding 1 year assessed by VETASSESS) in order to avail 5 points for relevant experience?
> 
> 3. Unfortunately, my skill occupation Actuary 224111 features in the flagged occupations list issued by Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency. What is the likelihood of my skill group being removed from the SOL/CSOL list on July 1, 2014? (for my skill group 2241 - Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians – the ceiling is 360 out of which 88 applications until Jan 2014 have been accepted)
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,



A qualification needs to fulfill the qualification assessment criteria, e,g, 

whether you hold a specialised qualification or whether your qualification has a major area of study which VETASSESS has identified as being suitable for the occupation in Australia 
the number of units completed in the related field (for example, this is usually at least 33% for a 3 year Bachelor degree course, or 25% for a 4 year Bachelor degree course)
the progression of studies throughout the course
the depth and breadth of studies in the field of study relevant to the nominated occupation 
the outcomes of the qualification for employment in the country concerned
course requirements: thesis, major projects, internships/work placements

so, it is nearly impossible to predict whether your qualification is sufficient to get a positive outcome without undertaking a full consideration of those above factors. I would suggest you to get a advisory service before going for a full skill assessment. you can find out more about it here.


----------



## sree1982

SL76 said:


> hi all
> i was just contacted by my agent and the vetasess result is positive  and this is without any inquiry call or email to them. my ack is 29th so others in October end should get ur results today or Monday. thx,


Hii SL76,

Congrats!!n All the best..Have a peacefull weekend!!
Sree


----------



## cancerianlrules

Black_Rose said:


> A qualification needs to fulfill the qualification assessment criteria, e,g,
> 
> whether you hold a specialised qualification or whether your qualification has a major area of study which VETASSESS has identified as being suitable for the occupation in Australia
> the number of units completed in the related field (for example, this is usually at least 33% for a 3 year Bachelor degree course, or 25% for a 4 year Bachelor degree course)
> the progression of studies throughout the course
> the depth and breadth of studies in the field of study relevant to the nominated occupation
> the outcomes of the qualification for employment in the country concerned
> course requirements: thesis, major projects, internships/work placements
> 
> so, it is nearly impossible to predict whether your qualification is sufficient to get a positive outcome without undertaking a full consideration of those above factors. I would suggest you to get a advisory service before going for a full skill assessment. you can find out more about it.


Thanks for the response.

Yes I intend to apply for advisory services prior to the assessement, any idea how long does the advisory process take?


----------



## explorer5

Sandy J said:


> Hi Explorer, Ask your agent to provide the link with USER ID and Pswd so that you can view the status online at any time as he must have filled the application form. By doing this, you will not completely dependent on him and monitor the progress.
> 
> Also, it takes around 12 weeks from the date, vetassess receives the documents to declare the outcome.
> 
> My advise is that you go to immigration website and understand the process or explore this thread(Vetassess Skill Assement) from beginning in order to gain knowledge. Hope this helps.


Hi Sandy,

I received the user id and the password from vetassess its showing lodged on 31st Jan. I had sent the documents and not uploaded so do I have to upload them 

Hi Suvivor,

What is your application status?


----------



## gary31

Congrats to everyone who got a +ve outcome from Vetassess

All the best to the ones who are expecting an answer

Keep hanging in there - happy news will be coming shortly


----------



## Black_Rose

gary31 said:


> Congrats to everyone who got a +ve outcome from Vetassess
> 
> All the best to the ones who are expecting an answer
> 
> Keep hanging in there - happy news will be coming shortly


I am the first person on the line who is hanging on the top....Manan is just below me...lol


----------



## gmgo.sg

Manan_20 said:


> I think Ashish was for same job as ours. Or it could have been as198 not sure but one of them was in job 222311. After you I should hear something too.
> 
> Manan


Thanks Manan...did you apply for points test advice? My agent rcvd an email saying my qualification or emplyment needs further investigation and hence may cause delay...and i have read somewhere that those who applied for points test advice have received such an email in the past...is this true? Seniors pls advise...


----------



## bmartin

Black_Rose said:


> I am the first person on the line who is hanging on the top....Manan is just below me...lol


Well I'm on top of all of you - lol! (Ack Oct 7th)


----------



## Black_Rose

bmartin said:


> Well I'm on top of all of you - lol! (Ack Oct 7th)


what is ur occupation ? and why its taking that long for you? did you contact them? did you applied for PTA? whats the problem?  oh im tired of asking question and forgot the rest.....


----------



## bmartin

Black_Rose said:


> what is ur occupation ? and why its taking that long for you? did you contact them? did you applied for PTA? whats the problem?  oh im tired of asking question and forgot the rest.....


My occupation is Actuary. Have no idea why it's taking so long other than the fact that I suspect I had a thicker pile of documents than most (around 40-50 pages). Maybe they got discouraged!

My agent doesn't seem to like to chase but will be sending another email today insisting.


----------



## gold4uin

bmartin said:


> My occupation is Actuary. Have no idea why it's taking so long other than the fact that I suspect I had a thicker pile of documents than most (around 40-50 pages). Maybe they got discouraged!
> 
> My agent doesn't seem to like to chase but will be sending another email today insisting.


What's your educational qualification? Are you a qualified actuary or do you have 
Graduation degree in Maths or Stats? How many years of work experience you have?


----------



## gold4uin

kidstyx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged a Skills Assessment application on the 24th of August 2013 and received a confirmation that my application form and supporting documents were received on the 13th of September 2013.
> 
> My profession of assessment is Actuary with ANZSCO 224111.
> 
> I have some questions regarding the duration of the assessment and I was hoping that I could obtain some information to clarify when I can apply for an EOI for Subclass 189 PR visa.
> 
> 1. Does the assessment time differ among the various professions or are they more or less the same at approximately 12 weeks?
> 
> 2. I cannot think of a reason for an Urgency Request. Is there perhaps any other way I can try and speed up the processing time (e.g. by telephone or email)?
> 
> I was initially expecting the process to take much quicker. I thought I could lodge an EOI by end of September or early October but would this expectation be too optimistic?
> 
> Any advice will be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


What's your qualification? Are you a qualified actuary or have some bachelor degree in Maths or Stats? Do you have more than 5 years if work experience?
Is your skill assessment positive?


----------



## bmartin

gold4uin said:


> What's your educational qualification? Are you a qualified actuary or do you have
> Graduation degree in Maths or Stats? How many years of work experience you have?


Only Associate but B. Math in Actuarial Science and over 10 yrs experience.


----------



## Sennara

Black Rose. I think you're right. 
It's been over 24 hours, but my status still hasn't been updated. 
They really would not work on weekends.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Black Rose. I think you're right.
> It's been over 24 hours, but my status still hasn't been updated.
> They really would not work on weekends.


don't worry dear, as far I recall you took express courier option. so, don't log in to check your status again and start counting 5 working days to get the hard copy. I know its positive :rockon: or you can call them Monday morning to fax you the copy. 
I have read somewhere VETASSESS will start to upload the pdf outcome on applicants online account.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara what's your points calculation. are you going for 190 or 189? which state?


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> Sennara what's your points calculation. are you going for 190 or 189? which state?


Hi.
I'll have 65 points. I wish to go for 189.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Hi.
> I'll have 65 points. I wish to go for 189.


Good..... go for it. are you from low risk country?


----------



## Manan_20

bmartin said:


> My occupation is Actuary. Have no idea why it's taking so long other than the fact that I suspect I had a thicker pile of documents than most (around 40-50 pages). Maybe they got discouraged!
> 
> My agent doesn't seem to like to chase but will be sending another email today insisting.


I have a feeling that they take more time for most of the Financial degree and experience candidates. Gmog is also waiting for more than three months now. I think i will have to wait that long too.

Manan


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> Good..... go for it. are you from low risk country?


I'm from Taiwan. I don't know if it's categorized as low risk.


----------



## cancerianlrules

bmartin said:


> Only Associate but B. Math in Actuarial Science and over 10 yrs experience.


Good luck Martin! I also intend to apply for actuary, but your case is quite strong... Wonder what's taking so long for you!


----------



## gmgo.sg

Manan_20 said:


> I have a feeling that they take more time for most of the Financial degree and experience candidates. Gmog is also waiting for more than three months now. I think i will have to wait that long too.
> 
> Manan


Yeah...I think it also depends on whether u r taking points advise...


----------



## Black_Rose

:nerd::nerd:


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> Yeah...I think it also depends on whether u r taking points advise...


Since your's is taking so long I have no hope of receiving my results in next couple of weeks. 

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> Since your's is taking so long I have no hope of receiving my results in next couple of weeks.
> 
> Manan


 any October 223111 got outcome recently?


----------



## Rodsron

I have finally got a revert from them, they mentioned that a case officer has been assigned and it is progress.


----------



## Rodsron

Seems like it is going to be long wait, I have applied on the 20th of nov.

Btw guys congrats on your positive assessment, first step completed.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Hi Guys 


I cannot find pay slips of my first employer. I have statements from bank which shows the entry 'SAL MAR 11' for eg. but the entries do not mention the company name.

My banker is willing to certify that these entries are from my employer. Would that suffice as a replacement of payslips?

Regards


----------



## Manish.

hi all

I have just received an e mail form VETASSESS that my assessment has been completed and they will post the result to me, which may take a week aprx.

Is there any way to get the result earlier eg can we request them to e mail me a scanned copy of the result letter.

Regards
Manish Garg


----------



## Black_Rose

Manish. said:


> hi all
> 
> I have just received an e mail form VETASSESS that my assessment has been completed and they will post the result to me, which may take a week aprx.
> 
> Is there any way to get the result earlier eg can we request them to e mail me a scanned copy of the result letter.
> 
> Regards
> Manish Garg


Congratulation. I am wondered that they are working on weekends also. you can call them and ask to fax the copy. they don't email outcome. :ranger:


----------



## Black_Rose

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> I cannot find pay slips of my first employer. I have statements from bank which shows the entry 'SAL MAR 11' for eg. but the entries do not mention the company name.
> 
> My banker is willing to certify that these entries are from my employer. Would that suffice as a replacement of payslips?
> 
> Regards


that will be sufficient to prove that you was in a paid employment. however, if you also add a letter from your employer mentioned that your employment was paid would be more than enough. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Black_Rose

Manish. said:


> hi all
> 
> I have just received an e mail form VETASSESS that my assessment has been completed and they will post the result to me, which may take a week aprx.
> 
> Is there any way to get the result earlier eg can we request them to e mail me a scanned copy of the result letter.
> 
> Regards
> Manish Garg


what was your occupation and timeline please?


----------



## honeyarya

Hey Guys,

I have applied for Qualification and employment assessment. My application lodged date is 20/11/2013. But my fees were deposited on 11/1/2014. When should i expect the result. All documents recieved date showing by case officer is 14/1/2014.

Please advice seniors.

Honey


----------



## Manish.

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation. I am wondered that they are working on weekends also. you can call them and ask to fax the copy. they don't email outcome. :ranger:


Thank you dear.

I got the e mail form them Yesterday at 11 a.m.

Is there no alternative to FAX. I dont have access to FAX actually.


----------



## Manish.

i am a govt servant.
Profile HR


----------



## Black_Rose

honeyarya said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have applied for Qualification and employment assessment. My application lodged date is 20/11/2013. But my fees were deposited on 11/1/2014. When should i expect the result. All documents recieved date showing by case officer is 14/1/2014.
> 
> Please advice seniors.
> 
> Honey


I think end of April


----------



## cancerianlrules

Black_Rose said:


> that will be sufficient to prove that you was in a paid employment. however, if you also add a letter from your employer mentioned that your employment was paid would be more than enough.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks!

Ya the reference letter mentions my salary.


----------



## Black_Rose

Manish. said:


> Thank you dear.
> 
> I got the e mail form them Yesterday at 11 a.m.
> 
> Is there no alternative to FAX. I dont have access to FAX actually.


oh, they only fax results if requested but they never share it on email I afraid. you have to wait for the hardcopy to arrive. What's ur acknowledgement date? what is ur online status showing now? it should change to positive shortly.


----------



## sree1982

Friends,
I guess today only manish got the good news!!I have a gut feeling tht next week we are going to have a fire work!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Guys i need a clarification regarding this!!If i am getting 60 points including sponsorship, is there any need to increase my points!!I am considering writing IELTS once more!!

Sree


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Guys i need a clarification regarding this!!If i am getting 60 points including sponsorship, is there any need to increase my points!!I am considering writing IELTS once more!!
> 
> Sree


There's basically no need. 

But you might get the invitation sooner with more points. And I think there's a very good chance you score at least 7 in each band.


----------



## GSingh08

Sree,

That is true that higher the points and better the chances of getting invite soon.., furthermore ielts bands requirement is also depends on the requirement of the ielts points for the particular profession. In case u r achieving points wirhout ielts and ur bands are covering the minimum thrash hold then it is nt necessary to appear again and get 7 in each. Rest buddy go with your own intutions as u wd get different opinions frm each of us.


----------



## sree1982

Sennara said:


> There's basically no need.
> 
> But you might get the invitation sooner with more points. And I think there's a very good chance you score at least 7 in each band.


Thanks sennara..I guess i would give it a try!!

Sree


----------



## Santhosh.15

sree1982 said:


> Friends,
> I guess today only manish got the good news!!I have a gut feeling tht next week we are going to have a fire work!!
> 
> Sree


Good luck buddy. Enjoy your weekend.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Guys what abt idp n BC?? which one is better?? I wrote BC last time!!
> 
> Sree


I don't think there's a difference between IDP and British Council. 

Before I went to study in Australia, I did my IELTS Academic with IDP. This time I took the General Training module with British Council. Both time felt the same.


----------



## Manish.

sree1982 said:


> Friends,
> I guess today only manish got the good news!!I have a gut feeling tht next week we are going to have a fire work!!
> 
> Sree


All the best to you all


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Thank you sennara...I think its abt time u changed your result portion in signature to positive!!
> 
> Sree


You're welcome, Sree. 

Thanks for the cheer, but I'm not a very optimistic person. I'm still worrying about the result. I will believe it's positive only when I really see it. :smile:

BTW, I love Kerala. I still remember how beautiful it was the day I had a cruise among the backwaters there. Amazing. Simply amazing.


----------



## Manish.

Black_Rose said:


> what was your occupation and timeline please?


well, my documents were acknowledged on 15/10/2013. As i can see your doc have been acknowledged on 31/10/2013. hence within a week or two, you will also receive the good news. All the best.


----------



## Manish.

Hi all

do anyone have any idea on E fax, and how it works.

Can I request vetassess to fax me the assessment report to that e fax no.

please assist


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Dont worry it will be positive!!You will see it soon!!
> 
> After PR n after getting settled in Aus u r welcome for a second trip!!There is lot more to c other than backwaters in kerala!!There are lot of Hill stations water falls etc!!
> 
> Sree


Thank you Sree. 

I really would love to go and visit Kerala for a longer period of time one day.

All the best with your PR application process. Good night.


----------



## Santhosh.15

sree1982 said:


> Thanks santhosh!!I wish u the same.Have u got the res.When is ur ack date??where r u from? I couldnt c in ur signature..
> 
> Sree


Thanks mate. I am done with my Vetassess and applied for NSW SS, but i keep coming to VETASSESS thread to see if i can be if any use.

Good luck to everyone.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

sree1982 said:


> Thanks n Best wishes to u too!!
> Good night!!
> 
> Sree


Oh i noticed you are from Kerala, i am travelling coming week to cochin to munnar to thekkady to alleppey...guess climate is good now.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Yenigalla

Manish. said:


> Hi all
> 
> do anyone have any idea on E fax, and how it works.
> 
> Can I request vetassess to fax me the assessment report to that e fax no.
> 
> please assist


You have to login and create an account in efax with cc details.


----------



## Yenigalla

sree1982 said:


> Thanks n Best wishes to u too!!
> Good night!!
> 
> Sree


Your ielts score would matter based on your visa 189 or 190.
If you are applying for 190 ,60 points including SS are more than enough. Your total score wud be a priority if you are going for 189.


----------



## gmgo.sg

sree1982 said:


> Hii.
> 
> Thanks Gsingh!! i am having the minimum requirement ie 7 overall n 7 in speaking!!But i think i shld give it a try as i dont want to extend my wait!!
> 
> Sree


Hi Sree..

If you r going for state sponsorship, increasing your points with a better ielts score would not be of any help..you just need to meet the threshold for that state...diac website states that visa type 190 is not a ranking based visa that means u do not stand a better chance if u have any score more than 60 when compared to someone with just 60 points but applied for SS before you...for SS first come first serve rule applies..

If you r applying for visa type 189, then the higher your points the sooner u get an invitation...if someone has applied eoi say a month before invitation round for the same occupation as u r but has only 60 points and if u apply just a day before the invitation round with say 70 points, here u stand a way better chance to get invitation that the others with 60 points...

So now take ur call, if u r going for ss then no need to appear for ielts again but if u r for 189 then it is most advisable...all the best..


----------



## SL76

Manan_20 said:


> It depends on case to case but 8 to 12 weeks for that too.
> 
> Manan


Thx Manan... ahh a on wait again. Am having difficulty in finding job vacancies for that , there seems to be non for Insurance Agent  really stuck with that.trying about 12 sites... so far not even one


----------



## Black_Rose

Manish. said:


> well, my documents were acknowledged on 15/10/2013. As i can see your doc have been acknowledged on 31/10/2013. hence within a week or two, you will also receive the good news. All the best.


Thank you Manish. That means 2 weeks more for me.. :horn:


----------



## Black_Rose

sree1982 said:


> Hii.
> 
> Thanks Gsingh!! i am having the minimum requirement ie 7 overall n 7 in speaking!!But i think i shld give it a try as i dont want to extend my wait!!
> 
> Sree


keep your life simple....stay away from IELTS. apply for ACT and get PR soon. 7 in all band wont make aussis to run behind you or wont make you a celebrities' either. moreover, you may lose ACT if you don't apply for ACT SS ASAP. that's only my opinion


----------



## Manan_20

SL76 said:


> Thx Manan... ahh a on wait again. Am having difficulty in finding job vacancies for that , there seems to be non for Insurance Agent  really stuck with that.trying about 12 sites... so far not even one


Are you applying for 190 or 189?

You can also try insurance company websites.

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara any change on your online status? pm me ur fb id?


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> Sennara any change on your online status? pm me ur fb id?


Hey.

Nope. 
I think I'll wait until tomorrow morning. If still no change, I'll contact them directly.

Msg sent.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Hey.
> 
> Nope.
> I think I'll wait until tomorrow morning. If still no change, I'll contact them directly.
> 
> Msg sent.


ya tell them to fax you the copy. 
btw, u luv big mac?


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> ya tell them to fax you the copy.
> btw, u luv big mac?


LOL. I like really Big Mac, not Chicken Maharaja. But it's only available in India, so I had to try it when I was there.


----------



## sree1982

Yenigalla said:


> Your ielts score would matter based on your visa 189 or 190.
> If you are applying for 190 ,60 points including SS are more than enough. Your total score wud be a priority if you are going for 189.


Thanks a lot yenigalla!!

sree


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> LOL. I like really Big Mac, not Chicken Maharaja. But it's only available in India, so I had to try it when I was there.


I prefer double cheese one becoz big mac is too big for a bite lol


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> ya tell them to fax you the copy.
> btw, u luv big mac?


Do people liking Big Mac gets preferences in assessment?


----------



## Black_Rose

So, who is going to get the outcome tomorrow ?


----------



## Black_Rose

sree1982 said:


> Hi Blackrose!!
> Thank u buddy!!!I dont want to lose ACT!!May b my only hope!!Otherwise would b forced to wait for NSW!!hmm no way!!!
> 
> Sree


Don't lose ACT, after all its Canberra


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> Do people liking Big Mac gets preferences in assessment?


Big Mac cause delay... start liking Kangaroos meat. That will help.. lol


----------



## Manish.

Yenigalla said:


> You have to login and create an account in efax with cc details.


Which web site offers this facility of e Fax at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Black_Rose

sree1982 said:


> Who else u r first in the line!!!may b sennara might get the positive outcome!!!
> 
> Sree


Manis just got his outcome yesterday and he has the same occupation applied 2 weeks earlier than me so don't know really how long they gonna take 
it depends on occupation also. Good Luck, you are going to get it tomorrow


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> Manis just got his outcome yesterday and he has the same occupation applied 2 weeks earlier than me so don't know really how long they gonna take
> it depends on occupation also. Good Luck, you are going to get it tomorrow


Chilling out here huh :moony::couch2:


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Who else u r first in the line!!!may b sennara might get the positive outcome!!!
> 
> Sree


Anyone with acknowledge in October or early November can expect the result anytime this week.

Thanks Sree. I do hope so.


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> Chilling out here huh :moony::couch2:


what are you doing here mate. :boink: you should be playing with kangaroos now.... lolz 
and, Yes chilling here


----------



## sree1982

Sennara said:


> Anyone with acknowledge in October or early November can expect the result anytime this week.
> 
> Thanks Sree. I do hope so.


Hey sennara!!Good luck!! what was ur time line deducting the 10 day x mas newyear holidays??

Sree


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Anyone with acknowledge in October or early November can expect the result anytime this week.
> 
> Thanks Sree. I do hope so.


Am I getting it in this week?


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> what are you doing here mate. :boink: you should be playing with kangaroos now.... lolz
> and, Yes chilling here


lol yes I will play with them once I go to Australia 

I saw your name with last post on main page against this thread, thought to see what you guys talk  lol 

:lalala:


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> lol yes I will play with them once I go to Australia
> 
> I saw your name with last post on main page against this thread, thought to see what you guys talk  lol
> 
> :lalala:


ahaaaa you was spying than.... LOL
I am sitting for IELTS this Saturday. doing some writing practice. you know how bad my writing is...the commitment letter is beyond my ability so left it for you.


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> Am I getting it in this week?


I believe you will.  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Hey sennara!!Good luck!! what was ur time line deducting the 10 day x mas newyear holidays??
> 
> Sree


Thanks Sree.

It's all in my signature. 

If deducting the holidays, I waited for almost 14 weeks to get the application completed.


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> ahaaaa you was spying than.... LOL
> I am sitting for IELTS this Saturday. doing some writing practice. you know how bad my writing is...the commitment letter is beyond my ability so left it for you.


lol  

No no your writing is good, I think better than mine. You should secure your desired score this time. Practise well even though it pains your fingers to write and practise lol. Practise practise and perfect practise makes it perfect 

Why sick? lol I will medicate you, you'll become energetic and will be enerrrrrgetic for the exam lol. And lol you left the committment letter for me? lol 

I myself do not know good English  op2: I am good for Sleeping  

I am sleepy now  :yawn: Tomorrow office  :Cry:   I hate when the damn clock wakes me daily at 5.45 AM    and gotta run to office early in the morning


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> I believe you will.  :fingerscrossed:


Thank You. I don't mind if they give it next week


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> lol
> 
> No no your writing is good, I think better than mine. You should secure your desired score this time. Practise well even though it pains your fingers to write and practise lol. Practise practise and perfect practise makes it perfect
> 
> Why sick? lol I will medicate you, you'll become energetic and will be enerrrrrgetic for the exam lol. And lol you left the committment letter for me? lol
> 
> I myself do not know good English  op2: I am good for Sleeping
> 
> I am sleepy now  :yawn: Tomorrow office  :Cry:


well, I am doing writing practice here by typing lol. I am not good at holding pen for long time, I feel nervous that it can slip anytime. 
Not stick but tired... I got ofc tomorrow aswell. lol
sleep tight.


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> well, I am doing writing practice here by typing lol. I am not good at holding pen for long time, I feel nervous that it can slip anytime.
> Not sick but tired... I got ofc tomorrow aswell. lol
> sleep tight.


lol you can't practise with pen for 1 hour? lol You should start practising writing with hand lol and not computer lol. 

Well yeah, wrong vocabulary I used "sick" instead of "tired"  lol. See you caught me, your English is better than mine. 

You got office too?  Then what you doing here lol, practise and sleep   Close the computer and practise or sleep 

All the best for your practise times until your exam :yo: Come back with victory :yo: opcorn::welcome::second::bowl:


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> lol you can't practise with pen for 1 hour? lol You should start practising writing with hand lol and not computer lol.
> 
> Well yeah, wrong vocabulary I used "sick" instead of "tired"  lol. See you caught me, your English is better than mine.
> 
> You got office too?  Then what you doing here lol, practise and sleep
> 
> All the best for your practise times until your exam :yo: Come back with victory :yo: opcorn::welcome::second::bowl:


oh ya,at first I thought you wrote stick not sick and i replied i am not stick lol ....I am bad at spelling. i don't do that much practice specially writing practice becoz my handwriting is too bad that i myself don't understand it after writing. anyway, Good Night. :faint2:


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> oh ya,at first I thought you wrote stick not sick and i replied i am not stick lol ....I am bad at spelling. i don't do that much practice specially writing practice becoz my handwriting is too bad that i myself don't understand it after writing. anyway, Good Night. :faint2:


All big people in the world has bad hand writing  lol And lol you wanna say I am superior? In no way I am  So don't say that you wrote sick instead of stick and stuffs lol. You are indeed better than me in English and I am sure you will do well in your coming exams. Read a lot about different topic essays. 

See Doctor  Nobody understands what he/she writes  lol. 

Well yes, good night, sleep well too. I do not want to disturb you when you are practising for your exam. All the best again for your preparations and I am sure you'll be through this time. Give a serious and sincere try and I know you will   You are very much capable of scoring whatever you desire to achieve.

 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Sennara

Yeah. Black Rose, I think your English is really good, but practicing handwriting is a must. All the best with your IELTS.

Good night mates. It's going to be 2 AM here soon.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Yeah. Black Rose, I think your English is really good, but practicing handwriting is a must. All the best with your IELTS.
> 
> Good night mates. It's going to be 2 AM here soon.


Wish my examiner would be nice like you 
have you got your status changed? :juggle:


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> Wish my examiner would be nice like you
> have you got your status changed? :juggle:




Nope. I called them two hours ago to ask for a fax. They asked me to send them an email containing the number. So I did, but still have not got the fax, nor an update online. I feel I am kind of neglected by them. 😞
One more hour and I'll call them again.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Nope. I called them two hours ago to ask for a fax. They asked me to send them an email containing the number. So I did, but still have not got the fax, nor an update online. I feel I am kind of neglected by them. &#55357;&#56862;
> One more hour and I'll call them again.


I think after emailing them the number you should again call them and insist to write down the fax number. I think they will do.


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> I think after emailing them the number you should again call them and insist to write down the fax number. I think they will do.


I just called again. They said they would fax it today. I really hope so. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> I just called again. They said they would fax it today. I really hope so. :fingerscrossed:


That's good. do update us your emotion once you get the outcome.
Did they say anything about my status? lol :baby:


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> That's good. do update us your emotion once you get the outcome.
> Did they say anything about my status? lol :baby:


I will. Still feeling very anxious. 

Lol. Yeah, they said it would be out soon. :first:


----------



## SL76

sree1982 said:


> Hii,
> Is that right?..bcoz i am also in the same situation.I am having 55+5 = 60 points n ws thinking of writing IELTS once more.Would this affect the next stages in any way!!
> Sree


Hi Sree
if u r applying for 190 SS then having 60 points is ok and by gaining more points u dont stand a better chance like the other visa types, so it depends on the visa type u r applying. I am applying fr 190 SS so 60 points is enough.


----------



## SL76

Manan_20 said:


> Are you applying for 190 or 189?
> 
> You can also try insurance company websites.
> 
> Manan


hi Manan
am applying for 190 ACT Canberra. Yes i am trying insurance websites also but not much good news there yet, will keep trying.. thxx


----------



## [email protected]

*Good Morning*

Hello Friends...

Does anyone have some good news today... ?

Thanks
Manu


----------



## Black_Rose

manudabas82 said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Does anyone have some good news today... ?
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


Not from my side 
May be Manan and Garry celebrating it leaving me alone


----------



## [email protected]

Well mate.. someone in this forum who had got the acknowledgement on 31st october got assessment result on 7th Feb(think it was SL76.. not sure)... so by that logic.. yours should be today or tomorrow.....

Best of Luck


----------



## Black_Rose

manudabas82 said:


> Well mate.. someone in this forum who had got the acknowledgement on 31st october got assessment result on 7th Feb(think it was SL76.. not sure)... so by that logic.. yours should be today or tomorrow.....
> 
> Best of Luck


I think its SL who got ack on 29th Oct. but someone with my occupation got result the day before yesterday applied 2 weeks earlier than me. so it is confusing.


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Not from my side
> May be Manan and Garry celebrating it leaving me alone


Not possible!! As far as i know you are our leader now. We won't be moving unless you do.  I am certainly hoping you would get it in this week and may be me in next week and then Garry.

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

SL76 said:


> hi Manan
> am applying for 190 ACT Canberra. Yes i am trying insurance websites also but not much good news there yet, will keep trying.. thxx


There are many jobs in Insurance. I am sure you will find enough Jobs. 

However, Financial Service sector in Canberra is not as big as NSW so you will have to lot of work on it. 

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> Not possible!! As far as i know you are our leader now. We won't be moving unless you do.  I am certainly hoping you would get it in this week and may be me in next week and then Garry.
> 
> Manan


Oh ok, I am not gonna move than. lolz.
I heard teacher in speaking test try to distract people by moving hands, banging their heads etc. is it true?


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Oh ok, I am not gonna move than. lolz.
> I heard teacher in speaking test try to distract people by moving hands, banging their heads etc. is it true?


I second Manan on this. I am expecting mine later than you both. So, am just waiting . Cannot do anything .

So, lets just wait.layball:


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Oh ok, I am not gonna move than. lolz.
> I heard teacher in speaking test try to distract people by moving hands, banging their heads etc. is it true?


Lol. Never heard that one before.


----------



## Sennara

It's a quarter past five now in Melbourne. I guess I'm out of luck today. Vetassess has failed to meet what they said to me.


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> I second Manan on this. I am expecting mine later than you both. So, am just waiting . Cannot do anything .
> 
> So, lets just wait.layball:


And for my occupation, After hearing what gmog had said, I don't think i'll receive my assessment before Feb End . He applied for same Job as mine on 15th Oct and he is still waiting.


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> And for my occupation, After hearing what gmog had said, I don't think i'll receive my assessment before Feb End . He applied for same Job as mine on 15th Oct and he is still waiting.


To my reminder in 13th week, Vetassess replied that they will take 14 weeks to complete the application. If I do not get a reply this week (I complete 14 weeks this week), I am certainly going to send them another reminder. 

I do not believe that their result declaration is dependent on the occupation. 

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> And for my occupation, After hearing what gmog had said, I don't think i'll receive my assessment before Feb End . He applied for same Job as mine on 15th Oct and he is still waiting.


You are in 15th week now Manan. I am sure you will hear something this week for sure. 

I would really suggest you to drop them a reminder now. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> It's a quarter past five now in Melbourne. I guess I'm out of luck today. Vetassess has failed to meet what they said to me.


Hmm, they are simply an 混蛋


----------



## Manan_20

Sennara said:


> It's a quarter past five now in Melbourne. I guess I'm out of luck today. Vetassess has failed to meet what they said to me.


Lets Sue them


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> Hmm, they are simply an 混蛋


Lol! I didn't know you also speak Chinese so well. 

I feel they are very slow and lazy. They're probably just enjoying their days. This makes me want to join them. :loco:


----------



## Sennara

Manan_20 said:


> Lets Sue them


Haha. I want to join them because their job feels so easy and no pressure at all.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Haha. I want to join them because their job feels so easy and no pressure at all.


let me find if is there any job vacancy for my profession. I can recruit and maintain some super fast employee.


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> let me find if is there any job vacancy for my profession. I can recruit and maintain some super fast employee.


Lol. That would totally change their atmosphere and probably bring heart attack to most people there. :whip::whip:


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Lol. That would totally change their atmosphere and probably bring heart attack to most people there. :whip::whip:


you are probably right. because I would uke: on them daily.


----------



## Black_Rose

you know what my feeling is. As we have seen, from the recent few years the numbers of PR applications increases dramatically and for that, they probably intending to cover the skill shortage and stops migrants to enter Australia by taking more and more child. So, that causing most VETASSESS employee specially woman to take maternity leave. That's why our application processing are slow. Agree?


----------



## cancerianlrules

Black_Rose said:


> you know what my feeling is. As we have seen, from the recent few years the numbers of PR applications increases dramatically and for that, they probably intending to cover the skill shortage and stops migrants to enter Australia by taking more and more child. So, that causing most VETASSESS employee specially woman to take maternity leave. That's why our application processing are slow. Agree?


Fascinating imagination!! Hahaha


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> you know what my feeling is. As we have seen, from the recent few years the numbers of PR applications increases dramatically and for that, they probably intending to cover the skill shortage and stops migrants to enter Australia by taking more and more child. So, that causing most VETASSESS employee specially woman to take maternity leave. That's why our application processing are slow. Agree?


Lol. Based on my more than 2 years of life experience in Australia, most people there are really enjoying very good life. Short working hours, long leaves and high income are a norm. So many families are willing to have more children.

And that's what we all are looking for here.


----------



## GSingh08

Hi sennara,

Australia is ideal place fr all of us to spend rest of our life, as per statstics more and more european and asian people are moving to australia coz of good climate, better facilities,good wages and opportunities..


----------



## Sennara

GSingh08 said:


> Hi sennara,
> 
> Australia is ideal place fr all of us to spend rest of our life, as per statstics more and more european and asian people are moving to australia coz of good climate, better facilities,good wages and opportunities..


Yes, absolutely. Wish we all make our dream come true! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



SL76 said:


> Whats the timeline for EOI and SS?


.

Hi,

That would be dependent on the State your apply.

For ACT it is 6 - 9 weeks


----------



## SL76

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi,
> 
> That would be dependent on the State your apply.
> 
> For ACT it is 6 - 9 weeks


thx, yes its ACT.


----------



## Black_Rose

looks like vetassess people are sleeping. I am very angry on them because Manan is not getting the outcome ainkiller:


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Lol. Based on my more than 2 years of life experience in Australia, most people there are really enjoying very good life. Short working hours, long leaves and high income are a norm. So many families are willing to have more children.
> 
> And that's what we all are looking for here.


where in Australia have you been? is it really a nice country? generally speaking, my friends are there and when they upload photo on FB it looks greyish and not so shiny as compares to UK, USA or CANADA. LOL
Don't know why I have this feelings.


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> where in Australia have you been? is it really a nice country? generally speaking, my friends are there and when they upload photo on FB it looks greyish and not so shiny as compares to UK, USA or CANADA. LOL
> Don't know why I have this feelings.


I got my master's degree from the Australian National University in Canberra. It's just a tiny town. Climate is cool, but there's nothing much to do.

I've also traveled to many other cities. Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth, Darwin, Cairns and several more.

My favorite has always been Sydney. Nice weather, nice beaches, cosmopolitan atmosphere, good food. Lots of things to do. But recently crime rate seems to be higher there.

Brisbane is also nice. Great weather. Cozy atmosphere. A beautiful city.

Melbourne is not my cup of tea. Hot in summer, cold and gloomy in winter. But it has a lot of beautiful buildings, and I had one of the best pizzas and nice coffee there.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> I got my master's degree from the Australian National University in Canberra. It's just a tiny town. Climate is cool, but there's nothing much to do.
> 
> I've also traveled to many other cities. Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth, Darwin, Cairns and several more.
> 
> My favorite has always been Sydney. Nice weather, nice beaches, cosmopolitan atmosphere, good food. Lots of things to do. But recently crime rate seems to be higher there.
> 
> Brisbane is also nice. Great weather. Cozy atmosphere. A beautiful city.
> 
> Melbourne is not my cup of tea. Hot in summer, cold and gloomy in winter. But it has a lot of beautiful buildings, and I had one of the best pizzas and nice coffee there.


Thanks for sharing such useful info. How is Darwin ?:twitch:


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Black_Rose said:


> where in Australia have you been? is it really a nice country? generally speaking, my friends are there and when they upload photo on FB it looks greyish and not so shiny as compares to UK, USA or CANADA. LOL
> Don't know why I have this feelings.


.

Hi Blackrose,

As far as my knowledge goes, Australia compared to other countries, enjoys a much better landscape, lesser pollution and fewer hassles, w.r.t home, schooling and processes.

If you think Vetassess is bad, you should check Canada's immigration process. One will lose interest in the process. Canada is now turning to Australia for help with bettering their immigration process.

For example, after I received my SS from ACT, i received a post from the ACT's settlement office, which contains a pamphlet, outlining what to do during the time frame we wait to receive our VISA's, which shows how well organized they are.

In short, from my comparative study between UK, Canada and the US....Australia is way ahead of them when it comes to comfort, lifestyle, activities, events, education and housing.

Well, there has to be a reason as to why Australia was rated as the 2nd best country to live in the world......


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> Thanks for sharing such useful info. How is Darwin ?:twitch:


I love Darwin. Nice little town. I think the climate might be close to Kochi. Hot summer, comfortable winter.

City centre is very small, but there's quite some pubs, restaurants, hotels and hostels due to being a popular tourist destination. The Mindil Beach Sunset Markets are a nice place to savour international cuisines and the beautiful sunset. Beaches around Darwin are beautiful, but people can not swim in the sea there because there are deadly jellyfish. 

Out of Darwin, the amazing Kakadu National Park is 3 hours' drive away, and is a heaven for nature lovers. 

But I was just a tourist there. I have no idea about the job market.


----------



## Manan_20

Sennara said:


> I love Darwin. Nice little town. I think the climate might be close to Kochi. Hot summer, comfortable winter.
> 
> City centre is very small, but there's quite some pubs, restaurants, hotels and hostels due to being a popular tourist destination. The Mindil Beach Sunset Markets are a nice place to savour international cuisines and the beautiful sunset. Beaches around Darwin are beautiful, but people can not swim in the sea there because there are deadly jellyfish.
> 
> Out of Darwin, the amazing Kakadu National Park is 3 hours' drive away, and is a heaven for nature lovers.
> 
> But I was just a tourist there. I have no idea about the job market.


Now i know who i have to call once i get my PR.


----------



## Manan_20

sree1982 said:


> Hii Guys!!i think there is smthing i need to clarify!!How can manan is in 15th week bcoz ack date is 1st nov then at full stretch it has reached 3 months n 10 days!! ie 13 weeks n 3 days.Now we have to reduce the 10 day vacation!!then it comes to exactly 12 weeks!!or shld we consider the lodged date??
> 
> Sree


Sree, Its close to 12 weeks if you include holidays. I think there will be two more week wait for me.

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Blackrose,
> 
> As far as my knowledge goes, Australia compared to other countries, enjoys a much better landscape, lesser pollution and fewer hassles, w.r.t home, schooling and processes.
> 
> If you think Vetassess is bad, you should check Canada's immigration process. One will lose interest in the process. Canada is now turning to Australia for help with bettering their immigration process.
> 
> For example, after I received my SS from ACT, i received a post from the ACT's settlement office, which contains a pamphlet, outlining what to do during the time frame we wait to receive our VISA's, which shows how well organized they are.
> 
> In short, from my comparative study between UK, Canada and the US....Australia is way ahead of them when it comes to comfort, lifestyle, activities, events, education and housing.
> 
> Well, there has to be a reason as to why Australia was rated as the 2nd best country to live in the world......


You are right. there are no arguments on how aus immi are transparent and clear.


----------



## arrie79

*Vetassess Request for Further Documentation*

Dear All,

I can't say enough how much this forum is benefiting the community...Kudos to all!

My wife's Vetassess assessment now has a roadblock even tough we have crossed 12 weeks. 

We submitted a Single Statutory Declaration for all her past employments along with relevant documents like Payslips, Contracts, etc.. Vetassess have replied back to my agent saying that they want Employment Reference Letters. We had already informed our agent even before the application that these wont be possible. My agent now says that we will need to give Vetassess either such Reference letters or Individual Statutory Declarations from each person referring my wife. Can someone please advise how we can sort this out as my Agent is in India, We are in Dubai and the employment references are non Indian Nationals.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Hii.
> Hw abt ACT!!were u doin any casual work there while u were studying!!hw is rental rates there??hw much expense did u incur in 1 month!!jus to know sm first hand knowledge from ur side!!
> Abt ur outcome!!My oppinion is that dont do anything to irritate them!!As ur result is already on the table!!U jus need to relax!!Take a deep breathe may be!! May b u shld start thinking of next step...Or may be educate us on ur life in Auz!!Again its jus my oppinion!!
> 
> Sree


I'm at a friend's place. Will answer these inquiries later.


----------



## Black_Rose

arrie79 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I can't say enough how much this forum is benefiting the community...Kudos to all!
> 
> My wife's Vetassess assessment now has a roadblock even tough we have crossed 12 weeks.
> 
> We submitted a Single Statutory Declaration for all her past employments along with relevant documents like Payslips, Contracts, etc.. Vetassess have replied back to my agent saying that they want Employment Reference Letters. We had already informed our agent even before the application that these wont be possible. My agent now says that we will need to give Vetassess either such Reference letters or Individual Statutory Declarations from each person referring my wife. Can someone please advise how we can sort this out as my Agent is in India, We are in Dubai and the employment references are non Indian Nationals.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


First of all, I don't know how your agent sent your documents without an employee reference letter or respective statutory declaration !!! 
The only option to sort this thing out is to provide them either employee reference letter or statutory declaration. there is no alternative. 
the single statutory declaration you already provided is good, just re-arrange them and get it signed by some senior employee. make sure, the duties and responsibilities are closely matched with ANZSCO. 
By the way, arranging '' Individual Statutory Declarations from each person referring my wife'' is not a big deal, is it?


----------



## arrie79

Black_Rose said:


> First of all, I don't know how your agent sent your documents without an employee reference letter or respective statutory declaration !!!
> The only option to sort this thing out is to provide them either employee reference letter or statutory declaration. there is no alternative.
> the single statutory declaration you already provided is good, just re-arrange them and get it signed by some senior employee. make sure, the duties and responsibilities are closely matched with ANZSCO.
> By the way, arranging '' Individual Statutory Declarations from each person referring my wife'' is not a big deal, is it?


Hi Black Rose,

Many thanks for your reply. I think I Didn't elaborate much. The agent did send the Single Statutory declaration with all the relevant documents however Vetassess have still come back asking for reference letters. 

Arranging Individual Statutory Declarations hopefully should not be an issue but I think they need to be notorised on stamp paper etc? So I am not sure how can I get this working when the referee's will be non Indian's as her work experience is mainly in the UK, especially you know how people react the moment you speak about Notary, courts, etc..

By the way the code is 141111 Restaurant Manager and I have ensured the Declaration matches the ANZSCO 
Cheers


----------



## GSingh08

Hi arrie,

Black rose is damn right why u are wasting money on such a useless agent who even does nt knw the correct documentation process..plz contact him and also arrange complete ref letter or senior employee affidavite.


----------



## arrie79

GSingh08 said:


> Hi arrie,
> 
> Black rose is damn right why u are wasting money on such a useless agent who even does nt knw the correct documentation process..plz contact him and also arrange complete ref letter or senior employee affidavite.


Hi GSingh08,

I needed an agent due to tight schedules and of course having an agent is individual choice as we always hear in the forum.

The agent is MARA registered and has processed 1000+ cases, now that does not imply that I blindly trusted him, I did my homework but you know this forum is always there to seek clarifications as it speaks from past experiences and open advice.

Cheers


----------



## Black_Rose

arrie79 said:


> Hi Black Rose,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply. I think I Didn't elaborate much. The agent did send the Single Statutory declaration with all the relevant documents however Vetassess have still come back asking for reference letters.
> 
> Arranging Individual Statutory Declarations hopefully should not be an issue but I think they need to be notorised on stamp paper etc? So I am not sure how can I get this working when the referee's will be non Indian's as her work experience is mainly in the UK, especially you know how people react the moment you speak about Notary, courts, etc..
> 
> By the way the code is 141111 Restaurant Manager and I have ensured the Declaration matches the ANZSCO
> Cheers


Statutory Declaration should be fine. I think they didn't like your format.  anyway, Check your inbox. ..BTW, nice profession.


----------



## bmartin

manudabas82 said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Does anyone have some good news today... ?
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


Yes, finally I do! Ack Date: Oct 7th, Completed: Feb 7th, Positive: Feb 10th!!!

Happy, happy, happy! :cheer2:


----------



## lakshay.vikas

bmartin said:


> Yes, finally I do! Ack Date: Oct 7th, Completed: Feb 7th, Positive: Feb 10th!!!
> 
> Happy, happy, happy! :cheer2:


Great news...
Congrats.


----------



## Black_Rose

bmartin said:


> Yes, finally I do! Ack Date: Oct 7th, Completed: Feb 7th, Positive: Feb 10th!!!
> 
> Happy, happy, happy! :cheer2:


Congratulations once again mate. well, I don't know whether I suppose to be happy or not because the only thing coming into my mind is that as you applied Oct 7 and got positive today than what about me? I applied Oct 31....


----------



## sree1982

bmartin said:


> Yes, finally I do! Ack Date: Oct 7th, Completed: Feb 7th, Positive: Feb 10th!!!
> 
> Happy, happy, happy! :cheer2:


Gr8 news buddy!!Congrats!!Finally a positive news today!!Best of luck for your future visa proceedings!!
Sree


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Hii.
> Hw abt ACT!!were u doin any casual work there while u were studying!!hw is rental rates there??hw much expense did u incur in 1 month!!jus to know sm first hand knowledge from ur side!!
> Abt ur outcome!!My oppinion is that dont do anything to irritate them!!As ur result is already on the table!!U jus need to relax!!Take a deep breathe may be!! May b u shld start thinking of next step...Or may be educate us on ur life in Auz!!Again its jus my oppinion!!
> 
> Sree


Canberra is a quiet place. Very quiet in most of its suburbs. There are some shopping centres in Civic, Belconnen, Woden, Gungahlin and some towns. Almost half the city centre is occupied by the ANU. During school holiday seasons, the city centre feels even more quiet.

Cost of living is high. Rent of a room in a shared house can cost you at least $170 per week. 

Eating out is also very pricey. A meal for two at a not really tasty Indian restaurant could cost about $50 or more. I had dim sum at a Chinese restaurant with a friend, and it cost us $100. So we mostly cooked by ourselves, and that might cost at least 50 to 100 dollars for two per week. 

Therefore, be prepared to pay at least around $1000 per month for 1 person or some more for a couple.

Job market in Canberra is dominated by public services which mostly require citizenship. Other than that, you might not find a job easily.


----------



## Sennara

bmartin said:


> Yes, finally I do! Ack Date: Oct 7th, Completed: Feb 7th, Positive: Feb 10th!!!
> 
> Happy, happy, happy! :cheer2:


Congratulations!! That is wonderful!!


----------



## jre05

Where is Black Rose? Practising for the exam? op2:


----------



## ashish1e834

Congratulations BMartin


----------



## Sennara

It's POSITIVE!! Just checked the website again. And it's finally showing positive!! I'm finally relieved.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> It's POSITIVE!! Just checked the website again. And it's finally showing positive!! I'm finally relieved.


Congratulation  which state are u going to?


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> Where is Black Rose? Practising for the exam? op2:


Too tensed... I need 9 in each band.


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> Where is Black Rose? Practising for the exam? op2:


practiSing  :lalala::lalala:op2:


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> practiSing  :lalala::lalala:op2:


   :ranger: Keep always lane: in mind in front of your eyes and thoughts while practicing, you will practice with burning desires  You will surely succeed this time


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations Sennara & bmartin...


----------



## kamranalam

Dear All,

I am new to this forum, applying for vetassess assessment this week. My ANZCO is141111 which is only available in NT. Is it wise to apply now or I should wait for new occupation list. Please advise. 

Kamran


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation  which state are u going to?


Thanks mate!
I'll be going back to stay at my friend's house in Canberra and look for a job from there.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Thanks mate!
> I'll be going back to stay at my friend's house in Canberra and look for a job from there.


Lucky you. Good Luck.


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> :ranger: Keep always lane: in mind in front of your eyes and thoughts while practicing, you will practice with burning desires  You will surely succeed this time


burning? desire? what are you saying mate. i cant burn myself... i want to live. btw, my eyes what?  lol


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> burning? desire? what are you saying mate. i cant burn myself... i want to live. btw, my eyes what?  lol


lol hahaha you are humorous about burning thing, nice one. You will live life good  In Australia  

Your eyes? Well, beautiful eyes lol 

I am toooo tired and sleepy, in office I feel soo drowsy damn. I am going to bed now, sleeping :yo:  Good luck with your preparation  

:wave:


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> lol hahaha you are humorous about burning thing, nice one. You will live life good  In Australia
> 
> Your eyes? Well, beautiful eyes lol
> 
> I am toooo tired and sleepy, in office I feel soo drowsy damn. I am going to bed now, sleeping :yo:  Good luck with your preparation
> 
> :wave:


same here mate. that's because, recently one duty been added which makes me more tired. you know whats that? to pop in this forum and see who got what. its quite addictive. LOL
Good Night. :suspicious:


----------



## Manish.

sree1982 said:


> Gr8 news buddy!!Congrats!!Finally a positive news today!!Best of luck for your future visa proceedings!!
> Sree


My assessment got completed on 07/02/14, but i dont know the outcome.

Will vetassess change the status in the login account from Completed to positive or I need to wait for the Result letter hard copy to reach me for the out come.

I am really apprehensive. Please assist.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sree1982

Sennara said:


> It's POSITIVE!! Just checked the website again. And it's finally showing positive!! I'm finally relieved.


fINALLY!!! Congrats!!Have u got the fax!!!Sleep well!!

Sree


----------



## Sennara

Manish. said:


> My assessment got completed on 07/02/14, but i dont know the outcome.
> 
> Will vetassess change the status in the login account from Completed to positive or I need to wait for the Result letter hard copy to reach me for the out come.
> 
> I am really apprehensive. Please assist.:fingerscrossed:


Our applications got completed on the same day. I just checked my online status, and it shows the outcome suddenly. Yours should be showing also now. Go check it out.


----------



## Black_Rose

Manish. said:


> My assessment got completed on 07/02/14, but i dont know the outcome.
> 
> Will vetassess change the status in the login account from Completed to positive or I need to wait for the Result letter hard copy to reach me for the out come.
> 
> I am really apprehensive. Please assist.:fingerscrossed:


it should already have changed to positive,,,, 2 guys got outcome on 7th and ther onlne status changed to positive already. check now.


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> fINALLY!!! Congrats!!Have u got the fax!!!Sleep well!!
> 
> Sree


Thanks! Yes, FINALLY! Such a LONG and torturing wait.

No, I haven't got the fax. It just suddenly showed up in my online status.


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> same here mate. that's because, recently one duty been added which makes me more tired. you know whats that? to pop in this forum and see who got what. its quite addictive. LOL
> Good Night. :suspicious:


lol true sort of addictive. I was addicted to Orkut, I managed various international communitites with more than 1 lakh people in it. 

Now this is my second one. I hate FuceBook lol  btw why suspicious smiley lol 

All the best again  

Goodnight.


----------



## Manish.

Sennara said:


> Our applications got completed on the same day. I just checked my online status, and it shows the outcome suddenly. Yours should be showing also now. Go check it out.



Oh Yes... Oh Yes... Oh Yes...

Yes it has changed to Positive
Thank you Sennara, it has just changed to positive...

time to party
:lalala::cheer2:...


----------



## sree1982

Manish. said:


> Oh Yes... Oh Yes... Oh Yes...
> 
> Yes it has changed to Positive
> Thank you Sennara, it has just changed to positive...
> 
> time to party
> :lalala::cheer2:...


Congrats manish!!!


----------



## sree1982

Suddenly there is 3 positive outcomes today!!!Gr8 day for this thread!! filled in a lot of optimisum in all of us who are waiting!!

Sree


----------



## thenagpal

*Congrts.......*

my file lodged on 22/11/2013....status-in progress...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sree1982

sree1982 said:


> Suddenly there is 3 positive outcomes today!!!Gr8 day for this thread!! filled in a lot of optimisum in all of us who are waiting!!
> 
> Sree


Hey,
Bmartins ack date was on 7th oct
Manish.s on 15th oct
Sennara's on 22nd oct..

Friends moral of the story others in oct n in early Nov can expect their outcome anytime now!!!

Sree


----------



## ashish1e834

Sennara said:


> It's POSITIVE!! Just checked the website again. And it's finally showing positive!! I'm finally relieved.




Congrats Sennara


----------



## Sennara

Manish. said:


> Oh Yes... Oh Yes... Oh Yes...
> 
> Yes it has changed to Positive
> Thank you Sennara, it has just changed to positive...
> 
> time to party
> :lalala::cheer2:...


Haha! I'm so happy, for me and for you!! Time to feel relieved for a while!!


----------



## ashish1e834

Congratulations Manish


----------



## Sennara

ashish1e834 said:


> Congrats Sennara


Thank you ashish!


----------



## Black_Rose

Big Congrates Manis....


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Big Congrates Manis....


Hey..

Congrats Manish and Sennara. Great day for you 



Enjoy.

Black_rose, you are next  Keeping fingers crossed.


Good Luck


----------



## Garry2684

sree1982 said:


> Hey,
> Bmartins ack date was on 7th oct
> Manish.s on 15th oct
> Sennara's on 22nd oct..
> 
> Friends moral of the story others in oct n in early Nov can expect their outcome anytime now!!!
> 
> Sree


Here are the next three, I suppose:

1. Black_Rose. Ack: 31 Oct'13
2. Manan Ack: 1 Nov'13
3. Me  Ack: 11 Nov'13

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## vinit

Hello fellow members, sorry couldn't keep up with the posts for a last few weeks, was busy with the new job and getting acclimatized at the work place. Congratulations to all the mates who have received their assessment results! 

I too got my VETASSESS outcome as positive yesterday ... Half - Delighted coz the skill that I'd applied for is under special conditions apply in SA. But as they say, better to take the ladder step by step than to jump it at once! Have to be more patient now and wait for the skills list to get updated I guess! Any ideas when will the new list be out for SA?

Since I had applied through a consultant and feel like he's taking me for a ride up until now, could someone suggest if I can call VETASSESS Australia and ask them to mail or FAX my outcome along with the PTA to me directly?

Thanks a lot in advance. Time to update my signature I guess


----------



## Garry2684

vinit said:


> Hello fellow members, sorry couldn't keep up with the posts for a last few weeks, was busy with the new job and getting acclimatized at the work place. Congratulations to all the mates who have received their assessment results!
> 
> I too got my VETASSESS outcome as positive yesterday ... Half - Delighted coz the skill that I'd applied for is under special conditions apply in SA. But as they stay, better to take the ladder step by step... have to be more patient now and wait for the skills list to get updated I guess! Any ideas when will the new list be out for SA?
> 
> Since I had applied through a consultant and feel like he's taking me for a ride up until now, could someone suggest if I can call VETASSESS Australia and ask them to mail or FAX my outcome along with the PTA to me directly?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance. Time to update my signature I guess


Congrats Vinit,

I believe even under special conditions, there are fair chances. My friend applied for ACT SS in limited category and he got it.

So, I believe its worth trying.

Good Luck.,


----------



## Garry2684

vinit said:


> Hello fellow members, sorry couldn't keep up with the posts for a last few weeks, was busy with the new job and getting acclimatized at the work place. Congratulations to all the mates who have received their assessment results!
> 
> I too got my VETASSESS outcome as positive yesterday ... Half - Delighted coz the skill that I'd applied for is under special conditions apply in SA. But as they say, better to take the ladder step by step than to jump it at once! Have to be more patient now and wait for the skills list to get updated I guess! Any ideas when will the new list be out for SA?
> 
> Since I had applied through a consultant and feel like he's taking me for a ride up until now, could someone suggest if I can call VETASSESS Australia and ask them to mail or FAX my outcome along with the PTA to me directly?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance. Time to update my signature I guess


Was your employer contacted?


----------



## vinit

Garry2684 said:


> Was your employer contacted?


Hey Garry, My employer was NOT contacted! Seems like my experience was sufficient enough to convince them  But they took 4 months 10 days to complete the assessment. No regrets as it came out positive 

Cheers


----------



## vinit

Garry2684 said:


> Congrats Vinit,
> 
> I believe even under special conditions, there are fair chances. My friend applied for ACT SS in limited category and he got it.
> 
> So, I believe its worth trying.
> 
> Good Luck.,



Hey Garry, could you confirm whether your friend applied under 'special conditions' or was it 'limited' availability? If it was applied under special conditions then he might have some Australian qualification or could be an on-shore candidate, ain't it?


----------



## Garry2684

vinit said:


> Hey Garry, My employer was NOT contacted! Seems like my experience was sufficient enough to convince them  But they took 4 months 10 days to complete the assessment. No regrets as it came out positive
> 
> Cheers


I can imagine how you feel.

Its a long wait. But, its worthy if it comes out as positive. 

I have completed 3 months today, but hard to wait, so have already sent one reminder. Lets see how long they make me wait now. 

Good Luck with your next preps.

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

Where are Manan and BlackRose today??


Any news guys??


----------



## vinit

Garry2684 said:


> I can imagine how you feel.
> 
> Its a long wait. But, its worthy if it comes out as positive.
> 
> I have completed 3 months today, but hard to wait, so have already sent one reminder. Lets see how long they make me wait now.
> 
> Good Luck with your next preps.
> 
> Cheers,


All the very best.


----------



## vinit

Guyz please advice - Since I had applied through a consultant and feel like he's taking me for a ride up until now, could someone suggest if I can call up VETASSESS Australia directly and ask them to mail or FAX my assessment outcome along with the PTA to me directly?

Cheers


----------



## SL76

hi Black rose
i think u will get ur result today, all the very best and blessings !


----------



## SL76

hi - for anyone who is interested

for SS 190 ACT - after the vetassess the next stage is EOI and SS which u can do on the same day provided u have all the docs, and all the docs are basically same as what u gave Vetassess. Additional are the commitment statement, financial decl. and job ads with research evidence and also details of friends and/or family. Scoring 60 points on PTA is adequate too. 

I am now working on ma commitment statement, can someone give me some points and source materials.. thx.


----------



## Garry2684

Hello, Hello, Hello,

I have news guys!!

VETASSESS is positive for me  

Just got a call from my agent. It was completed on Friday 7-Feb-2014. Today, it is showing positive. 

First two pages of Fax have been received and it is positive as well. Now, the next two pages of fax are expected tomorrow.

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

I cant believe it. really. Time to update signatures 

Black_Rose and Manan, check out with your agents. Yours might be out too.

CHEERS


----------



## Zubin_77

Congrats guys for receiving a positive revert from Vetassess. I have just started the process and am yet to apply to Vetassess.

I have just one query. After receiving a positive revert from Vetassess, is there a deadline before which you have to submit your EOI ?

A friend received a positive reply from Vetassess and he said that he will be waiting for the new skill list to come-up in July and then apply. He wants to wait for NSW to open up. Is that advisable ?


thanks,.
Zubin


----------



## Garry2684

Zubin_77 said:


> Congrats guys for receiving a positive revert from Vetassess. I have just started the process and am yet to apply to Vetassess.
> 
> I have just one query. After receiving a positive revert from Vetassess, is there a deadline before which you have to submit your EOI ?
> 
> A friend received a positive reply from Vetassess and he said that he will be waiting for the new skill list to come-up in July and then apply. He wants to wait for NSW to open up. Is that advisable ?
> 
> 
> thanks,.
> Zubin


Zubin,

The validity is for 2 years, as far as I am aware.

Thanks,


----------



## SL76

Garry2684 said:


> Hello, Hello, Hello,
> 
> I have news guys!!
> 
> VETASSESS is positive for me
> 
> Just got a call from my agent. It was completed on Friday 7-Feb-2014. Today, it is showing positive.
> 
> First two pages of Fax have been received and it is positive as well. Now, the next two pages of fax are expected tomorrow.
> 
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> I cant believe it. really. Time to update signatures
> 
> Black_Rose and Manan, check out with your agents. Yours might be out too.
> 
> CHEERS


hi Garry
Congratzzzz !!! n all the best with EOI etc.,


----------



## Sennara

Garry2684 said:


> Hello, Hello, Hello,
> 
> I have news guys!!
> 
> VETASSESS is positive for me
> 
> Just got a call from my agent. It was completed on Friday 7-Feb-2014. Today, it is showing positive.
> 
> First two pages of Fax have been received and it is positive as well. Now, the next two pages of fax are expected tomorrow.
> 
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> I cant believe it. really. Time to update signatures
> 
> Black_Rose and Manan, check out with your agents. Yours might be out too.
> 
> CHEERS


That's wonderful Garry! Congratulations! :bounce:


----------



## Garry2684

SL76 said:


> hi Garry
> Congratzzzz !!! n all the best with EOI etc.,


Thanks SL76.

I am not able to believe it as of now  Lol. Really unbelievable. In the morning only, I told myself that I will have to wait untill end of Feb to get my result and my agent called me just now and said that it was completed on Friday itself, just he did not know if it is positive, so he was waiting to give me the news.

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

Sennara said:


> That's wonderful Garry! Congratulations! :bounce:


Thanks Sennara,

An inch closer to the dream 

Thanks again,


----------



## [email protected]

Garry2684 said:


> Thanks SL76.
> 
> I am not able to believe it as of now  Lol. Really unbelievable. In the morning only, I told myself that I will have to wait untill end of Feb to get my result and my agent called me just now and said that it was completed on Friday itself, just he did not know if it is positive, so he was waiting to give me the news.
> 
> Cheers,


Hey Gary....

Many Congratulations... 

Hope you are able to complete the rest of the things soon

Thanks


----------



## Garry2684

manudabas82 said:


> Hey Gary....
> 
> Many Congratulations...
> 
> Hope you are able to complete the rest of the things soon
> 
> Thanks


Thank you manudabas!!

Yes, I am already done with most of the stuff, my commitment to canberra is ready, expense statement is ready, searching jobs now  

The courier from vetassess is expected end of this week, so hopefully, by monday, i will lodge both EOI and ACT SS  

Cheers,


----------



## [email protected]

Garry2684 said:


> Thank you manudabas!!
> 
> Yes, I am already done with most of the stuff, my commitment to canberra is ready, expense statement is ready, searching jobs now
> 
> The courier from vetassess is expected end of this week, so hopefully, by monday, i will lodge both EOI and ACT SS
> 
> Cheers,


Thats great Gary..

Surprisingly, My Agent doesnt know the date of acknowledgement from Vetassess.. Though they couriered my documents on 1st November.... 

So, no option but to wait..


----------



## Garry2684

manudabas82 said:


> Thats great Gary..
> 
> Surprisingly, My Agent doesnt know the date of acknowledgement from Vetassess.. Though they couriered my documents on 1st November....
> 
> So, no option but to wait..


That is surprising. The Vetassess sends an email specifying the acknowledgment of your documents. I am sure your agent received that email. It could not be that he did not receive that email.

I honestly took around 2 months to choose my agent, they are all making money and nothing else. We are paying them so much and what we are getting in return is just sadness.

I am thankful my agent is good at least for now. He told me 2 weeks ago that I have to be ready with all the stuff and now, I am almost all set with the next stage. No time wastage.

You need to be slightly strict with your agent. How can they not send you the email of vetassess ack?


----------



## Black_Rose

:laser:


Garry2684 said:


> Hello, Hello, Hello,
> 
> I have news guys!!
> 
> VETASSESS is positive for me
> 
> Just got a call from my agent. It was completed on Friday 7-Feb-2014. Today, it is showing positive.
> 
> First two pages of Fax have been received and it is positive as well. Now, the next two pages of fax are expected tomorrow.
> 
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> I cant believe it. really. Time to update signatures
> 
> Black_Rose and Manan, check out with your agents. Yours might be out too.
> 
> CHEERS


That's a wonderful news dude. Congratulation. Dancing? :fear:
Whats ur Occupation mate?


----------



## Sandy J

bmartin said:


> Yes, finally I do! Ack Date: Oct 7th, Completed: Feb 7th, Positive: Feb 10th!!!
> 
> Happy, happy, happy! :cheer2:


Congratulations bmartin :whoo: Calypso Music Time:lalala:


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> :laser:
> 
> That's a wonderful news dude. Congratulation. Dancing? :fear:
> Whats ur Occupation mate?


Thanks Black_Rose.

My occupation is same as yours!!  

Dancing in office lol.


----------



## Sandy J

Sennara said:


> It's POSITIVE!! Just checked the website again. And it's finally showing positive!! I'm finally relieved.


Glad Wait is over for you! Congratulations:tea:


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Thanks Black_Rose.
> 
> My occupation is same as yours!!
> 
> Dancing in office lol.


Your reminder worked for you. LOL. looks like vetassess like poking very much.


----------



## Black_Rose

SL76 said:


> hi Black rose
> i think u will get ur result today, all the very best and blessings !


No sign yet mate... I think I need to send them a strict, rude, red, hot, spicy email reminder. will do it next week. :frusty:


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Your reminder worked for you. LOL. looks like vetassess like poking very much.


Certainly. They replied to my reminder on Thursday and the application was completed on Friday.

My agent is amazed as he says that other clients have their acknowledgement dates in Oct beg and mid and are still waiting for results.


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Certainly. They replied to my reminder on Thursday and the application was completed on Friday.
> 
> My agent is amazed as he says that other clients have their acknowledgement dates in Oct beg and mid and are still waiting for results.


Hmmm... I will wait this week and send them an reminder on next week. did you apply for PTA also? Good Luck...:couch2:


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Hmmm... I will wait this week and send them an reminder on next week. did you apply for PTA also? Good Luck...:couch2:


Yes, I had applied for PTA also.


----------



## Sandy J

Manish. said:


> Oh Yes... Oh Yes... Oh Yes...
> 
> Yes it has changed to Positive
> Thank you Sennara, it has just changed to positive...
> 
> time to party
> :lalala::cheer2:...



Congrats Mate,


----------



## Sandy J

Garry2684 said:


> Here are the next three, I suppose:
> 
> 1. Black_Rose. Ack: 31 Oct'13
> 2. Manan Ack: 1 Nov'13
> 3. Me  Ack: 11 Nov'13
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Where is Big Daddy!!:frusty:


----------



## Sandy J

vinit said:


> Hello fellow members, sorry couldn't keep up with the posts for a last few weeks, was busy with the new job and getting acclimatized at the work place. Congratulations to all the mates who have received their assessment results!
> 
> I too got my VETASSESS outcome as positive yesterday ... Half - Delighted coz the skill that I'd applied for is under special conditions apply in SA. But as they say, better to take the ladder step by step than to jump it at once! Have to be more patient now and wait for the skills list to get updated I guess! Any ideas when will the new list be out for SA?
> 
> Since I had applied through a consultant and feel like he's taking me for a ride up until now, could someone suggest if I can call VETASSESS Australia and ask them to mail or FAX my outcome along with the PTA to me directly?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance. Time to update my signature I guess


Congrats Vinit:whoo:


----------



## Sandy J

Garry2684 said:


> Hello, Hello, Hello,
> 
> I have news guys!!
> 
> VETASSESS is positive for me
> 
> Just got a call from my agent. It was completed on Friday 7-Feb-2014. Today, it is showing positive.
> 
> First two pages of Fax have been received and it is positive as well. Now, the next two pages of fax are expected tomorrow.
> 
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> I cant believe it. really. Time to update signatures
> 
> Black_Rose and Manan, check out with your agents. Yours might be out too.
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner ! :drum:


----------



## [email protected]

Garry2684 said:


> That is surprising. The Vetassess sends an email specifying the acknowledgment of your documents. I am sure your agent received that email. It could not be that he did not receive that email.
> 
> I honestly took around 2 months to choose my agent, they are all making money and nothing else. We are paying them so much and what we are getting in return is just sadness.
> 
> I am thankful my agent is good at least for now. He told me 2 weeks ago that I have to be ready with all the stuff and now, I am almost all set with the next stage. No time wastage.
> 
> You need to be slightly strict with your agent. How can they not send you the email of vetassess ack?


I agree they should have got an acknowledgement... and thats what I found surprising when I was told that the Acknowledgement date is not available... 

And let me surprise you more.. they are MARA registered...

I'd follow up again today


----------



## Garry2684

Sandy J said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner ! :drum:


Thanks Sandy,

Its such a relief.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Garry2684 said:


> Hello, Hello, Hello,
> 
> I have news guys!!
> 
> VETASSESS is positive for me
> 
> Just got a call from my agent. It was completed on Friday 7-Feb-2014. Today, it is showing positive.
> 
> First two pages of Fax have been received and it is positive as well. Now, the next two pages of fax are expected tomorrow.
> 
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> I cant believe it. really. Time to update signatures
> 
> Black_Rose and Manan, check out with your agents. Yours might be out too.
> 
> CHEERS


Congrats garry
Best of luck for EOI.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Garry2684 said:


> Certainly. They replied to my reminder on Thursday and the application was completed on Friday.
> 
> My agent is amazed as he says that other clients have their acknowledgement dates in Oct beg and mid and are still waiting for results.


Garry
When is your vetassess document ack date ?
Mine is 19th Nov. Any idea when can I expect my result ?


----------



## Garry2684

lakshay.vikas said:


> Garry
> When is your vetassess document ack date ?
> Mine is 19th Nov. Any idea when can I expect my result ?


Hi Lakshay,

Mine was 11 Nov. I dropped them a reminder last week itself.
If you have not sent them a reminder, go ahead and send it.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Lakshay,
> 
> Mine was 11 Nov. I dropped them a reminder last week itself.
> If you have not sent them a reminder, go ahead and send it.


Thanks for prompt reply garry
I have applied through agent. Despite this can I send them a reminder mail from my end .


----------



## Garry2684

lakshay.vikas said:


> Thanks for prompt reply garry
> I have applied through agent. Despite this can I send them a reminder mail from my end .


yes, you can  Although in my case, I asked my agent to send them a reminder and he did. But you can also send it.


----------



## arrie79

Congratulations to all those who received a Positive Outcome!!


----------



## arrie79

Garry2684 said:


> Zubin,
> 
> The validity is for 2 years, as far as I am aware.
> 
> Thanks,


I believe that from June/July 2013 the results are valid for life. Also found a thread from one of the forum's top contributors, Snarayan.

I cant post the URL as I am new here but just try to look for Vetassess validity in this forum. 

Cheers


----------



## Yenigalla

Congrats to all who recvd positive assessment


----------



## vinit

Garry2684 said:


> Hello, Hello, Hello,
> 
> I have news guys!!
> 
> VETASSESS is positive for me
> 
> Just got a call from my agent. It was completed on Friday 7-Feb-2014. Today, it is showing positive.
> 
> First two pages of Fax have been received and it is positive as well. Now, the next two pages of fax are expected tomorrow.
> 
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> I cant believe it. really. Time to update signatures
> 
> Black_Rose and Manan, check out with your agents. Yours might be out too.
> 
> CHEERS


Congratulations Garry!


----------



## Garry2684

vinit said:


> Congratulations Garry!


Thanks vinit


----------



## Garry2684

Hi Guys,

Anyone who can help me with finding jobs in HR in ACT? I cannot find any jobs at all


----------



## Manan_20

Congratulations to Vinit, Sennara and Garry. 

Garry, This isn't really fair, you jumped the line. 

But i am happy for you. way to go 

Good Luck to all of you .

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> Congratulations to Vinit, Sennara and Garry.
> 
> Garry, This isn't really fair, you jumped the line.
> 
> But i am happy for you. way to go
> 
> Good Luck to all of you .
> 
> Manan


Manan,

To be honest, I wasnt really expecting this  It came as a blessing in disguise  I wish and pray that you and blackrose get it asap  Good Luck bro.


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Manan,
> 
> To be honest, I wasnt really expecting this  It came as a blessing in disguise  I wish and pray that you and blackrose get it asap  Good Luck bro.


I don't think i will get it before next week. I have a feeling that the time line differs from occupation to occupation.

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Manan,
> 
> To be honest, I wasnt really expecting this  It came as a blessing in disguise  I wish and pray that you and blackrose get it asap  Good Luck bro.


What's the job you are looking for? Try Linkined too.


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> I don't think i will get it before next week. I have a feeling that the time line differs from occupation to occupation.
> 
> Manan


We have the same occupation brother and I had also applied for Point Test Advice and have received it too 

I guess you better get back to them now.


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> We have the same occupation brother and I had also applied for Point Test Advice and have received it too
> 
> I guess you better get back to them now.


It's not same bro.

You are in HR and mine is Financial Investment Advisor.

Manan


----------



## SL76

Garry2684 said:


> Thanks SL76.
> 
> I am not able to believe it as of now  Lol. Really unbelievable. In the morning only, I told myself that I will have to wait untill end of Feb to get my result and my agent called me just now and said that it was completed on Friday itself, just he did not know if it is positive, so he was waiting to give me the news.
> 
> Cheers,


Great am happy for u. my agent did the same, told me only after positive outcome  celebrations..


----------



## Manan_20

SL76 said:


> Great am happy for u. my agent did the same, told me only after positive outcome  celebrations..


May be i should have hired your agents


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> It's not same bro.
> 
> You are in HR and mine is Financial Investment Advisor.
> 
> Manan


Oh,

Now i noticed  your job code matches mine  

I have tried everything bro. Linkedin, jobomas, simplyhired, seek, and what not 

Nothing nowhere


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Oh,
> 
> Now i noticed  your job code matches mine
> 
> I have tried everything bro. Linkedin, jobomas, simplyhired, seek, and what not
> 
> Nothing nowhere


same happened to me. I was trying finding HR jobs in NT but no jobs at all. Recruitment Consultant got a lots of advert I guess. will that do? both are same category I guess. :frusty:


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> May be i should have hired your agents


are they processing applications faster who hired agent?  
I don't think so, its the reminder that seems to be working. Sennera applied on his own and got the outcome soon I guess. we will get it next week bro. don't worry.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

SL76 said:


> Great am happy for u. my agent did the same, told me only after positive outcome  celebrations..


Hi SL and garry
Just wanted to enquire that whether or not your employer was referred by vetassess in the recent past.


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Oh,
> 
> Now i noticed  your job code matches mine
> 
> I have tried everything bro. Linkedin, jobomas, simplyhired, seek, and what not
> 
> Nothing nowhere


Your employer was contacted?

Manan


----------



## shubham.maksi

Black_Rose said:


> are they processing applications faster who hired agent?
> I don't think so, its the reminder that seems to be working. Sennera applied on his own and got the outcome soon I guess. we will get it next week bro. don't worry.


 Waiting is not cool man... its killing me...


----------



## Black_Rose

shubham.maksi said:


> Waiting is not cool man... its killing me...


eventually we all will get to soon. don't worry mate. Just pray for a Positive 
But, reminder works and seems vetassess likes it. so keep reminding them you are waiting.


----------



## Garry2684

lakshay.vikas said:


> Hi SL and garry
> Just wanted to enquire that whether or not your employer was referred by vetassess in the recent past.


Nope Lakshay. No one was contacted.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> Your employer was contacted?
> 
> Manan


Nope Manan.


----------



## Garry2684

shubham.maksi said:


> Waiting is not cool man... its killing me...


Calculate 12 weeks from the ack date and drop a reminder in 13th week. I did the same and it worked for me . 

Hope it works out for you guys too.

Good Luck.


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> same happened to me. I was trying finding HR jobs in NT but no jobs at all. Recruitment Consultant got a lots of advert I guess. will that do? both are same category I guess. :frusty:


Yup.

M checking with my agent on the same. Worst case scenario, I will have to write convincing statements supporting the recruitment consultant profiles in the region and pray that the CO is convinced with them  

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Garry2684

shubham.maksi said:


> Waiting is not cool man... its killing me...


Are you done with your IELTS?


----------



## SDS

SDS said:


> Hello Eveyone
> Good News ,mine came positive on the 24th Jan.applied on 10/10/2013.
> All the best to everyone waiting for their outcomes.
> Rgds
> SDS


Hello Everyone
Still waiting to receive the fax or mail from Vetassess , the result was positive on 24 jan but no document sent by them after that?????????:redface::frusty:


----------



## OZ Dreams

I applied for my Vetassess under HR advisor 223111 on 4 January 2014 online, got their confirmation mail on 6th and the waiting game begins.... tick tock tick tock

I know they are currently clearing their backlog from 2013 & their X-mas/New Year break, but can't wait to hear from them....All the best to my fellow partners in crime


----------



## sree1982

vinit said:


> Hello fellow members, sorry couldn't keep up with the posts for a last few weeks, was busy with the new job and getting acclimatized at the work place. Congratulations to all the mates who have received their assessment results!
> 
> I too got my VETASSESS outcome as positive yesterday ... Half - Delighted coz the skill that I'd applied for is under special conditions apply in SA. But as they say, better to take the ladder step by step than to jump it at once! Have to be more patient now and wait for the skills list to get updated I guess! Any ideas when will the new list be out for SA?
> 
> Since I had applied through a consultant and feel like he's taking me for a ride up until now, could someone suggest if I can call VETASSESS Australia and ask them to mail or FAX my outcome along with the PTA to me directly?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance. Time to update my signature I guess



Congrats mate!!!


----------



## sree1982

SL76 said:


> hi - for anyone who is interested
> 
> for SS 190 ACT - after the vetassess the next stage is EOI and SS which u can do on the same day provided u have all the docs, and all the docs are basically same as what u gave Vetassess. Additional are the commitment statement, financial decl. and job ads with research evidence and also details of friends and/or family. Scoring 60 points on PTA is adequate too.
> 
> I am now working on ma commitment statement, can someone give me some points and source materials.. thx.


Hii SL,

Is job ads required for jobs in open status??

Sree


----------



## gmgo.sg

Garry2684 said:


> Here are the next three, I suppose:
> 
> 1. Black_Rose. Ack: 31 Oct'13
> 2. Manan Ack: 1 Nov'13
> 3. Me  Ack: 11 Nov'13
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I m at the top with 18th Oct:-(


----------



## Black_Rose

gmgo.sg said:


> I m at the top with 18th Oct:-(


Hi, did you give them any reminder emal or call?


----------



## gmgo.sg

Black_Rose said:


> Hi, did you give them any reminder emal or call?


Yeah my agent dropped an email and rcvd reply that my application is at its final stage...1 week after that he rcvd another email saying my qual and empl needs further invstgtion hence the result will b delayed...


----------



## Black_Rose

gmgo.sg said:


> Yeah my agent dropped an email and rcvd reply that my application is at its final stage...1 week after that he rcvd another email saying my qual and empl needs further invstgtion hence the result will b delayed...


did you have a exceptional qualification and employment ?


----------



## GSingh08

Hi All,

Congratulations to all my buddy who got their assessment positive and best of luck to those who are waiting.

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## ashish1e834

vinit said:


> Hello fellow members, sorry couldn't keep up with the posts for a last few weeks, was busy with the new job and getting acclimatized at the work place. Congratulations to all the mates who have received their assessment results!
> 
> I too got my VETASSESS outcome as positive yesterday ... Half - Delighted coz the skill that I'd applied for is under special conditions apply in SA. But as they say, better to take the ladder step by step than to jump it at once! Have to be more patient now and wait for the skills list to get updated I guess! Any ideas when will the new list be out for SA?
> 
> Since I had applied through a consultant and feel like he's taking me for a ride up until now, could someone suggest if I can call VETASSESS Australia and ask them to mail or FAX my outcome along with the PTA to me directly?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance. Time to update my signature I guess




Congrats Vinit!!


----------



## thenagpal

sree1982 said:


> Gr8 news buddy!!!U got the result in around 10 weeks reducing 10 day vacation!! so tht ws real quick man!!really happy for u mate though u overtook manan n blackrose without givin even a hand signal!!!All the best!!
> Sree


GR8 BUDDY CNGRTS....REALLY QUICK..i have applied on 22.11.13 still waiting.......


----------



## ashish1e834

Garry2684 said:


> Hello, Hello, Hello,
> 
> I have news guys!!
> 
> VETASSESS is positive for me
> 
> Just got a call from my agent. It was completed on Friday 7-Feb-2014. Today, it is showing positive.
> 
> First two pages of Fax have been received and it is positive as well. Now, the next two pages of fax are expected tomorrow.
> 
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> I cant believe it. really. Time to update signatures
> 
> Black_Rose and Manan, check out with your agents. Yours might be out too.
> 
> CHEERS




Great news Garry!!!
Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## Rodsron

ashish1e834 said:


> Great news Garry!!! Congratulations :clap2:


Congrats guys great news.

I need a piece of advise from the forum.i have recently got promoted to a AVP. I was a manager when I applied. Do I need to intimate vet access on the same.

If yes how do I do so.

Thanks


----------



## thenagpal

ashish1e834 said:


> Congrats Vinit!!


congrts vinit....


SA will update their list in july..so hope for good


till enjoy buddy...
bcoz its better to enjoy then tensed


----------



## sree1982

sree1982 said:


> Hii SL,
> 
> Is job ads required for jobs in open status??
> 
> Sree


Guys is it needed??


----------



## Black_Rose

sree1982 said:


> Guys is it needed??


For ACT and NT, Yes.


----------



## GSingh08

Black_Rose said:


> did you have a exceptional qualification and employment ?


Hi gamgo,

It's strange hw many years of exp and what qualifaction u have?


----------



## ashish1e834

manudabas82 said:


> I agree they should have got an acknowledgement... and thats what I found surprising when I was told that the Acknowledgement date is not available...
> 
> And let me surprise you more.. they are MARA registered...
> 
> I'd follow up again today



Hey

If you arent confident about your agent then I advice you should change the agent unless full fee has been paid.

My friend did this & saved himself & I did it too & saved myself time & money.

I also feel that if the case isnt complicated then one doenst really need an agent.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Hello everyone! I have been following this forum as a guest, but I decided to join instead...so I'm 5mins old on expat forum lol.

I started reading this thread from 400, whew!

I recently applied for qualification and employment assessment from VETASSESS. My application was paid for on the 26th of January, but I only just uploaded documents today. Receipt of documents have not been acknowledged though. I'm applying for 234111 Agricultural Consultant, and I could see only one person with the same job code as me SENAARA. 

I have a Bachelor's in Agriculture from a recognised university in Nigeria, and 14 months experience as an Agricultural Adviser in livestock aspect of farming. Although, before that I had 15months working as a herd manager on a beef cattle farm. Does anyone know what my chances are, taking into consideration I only have a Bachelor's? Please note that the degree takes 5years to complete in my country, but I spent 6 as I failed a course in my final year and had to re-take the session. It also involved supervisory training and a major project.

Also, I submitted just detailed statement of service on company letter head, employment contract and 5 payslips (1 from month of resumption, 3 from within the year, and 1 from the last month I worked there)...is this enough? Or should I request for the upload button to be brought up again?

Anyone have any idea when I should be expecting a response?

Also, how will vetassess contact my employer if my country is 10hrs behind Melbourne, and only work 8 - 5?

I am the principal applicant, and I intend going for 190 if I score 10 on IELTS, and 189 if I score 20 on IELTS. My husband is also a graduate with Bachelor's, and I have a baby too.

Your inclusions and suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## gmgo.sg

Black_Rose said:


> did you have a exceptional qualification and employment ?


Nope, I have done b.com and works with a bank...I think all Financial Advisors got their assessment in 16 weeks...i am into 17th including xmas holidays so I still have 1.5 weeks to go...


----------



## gmgo.sg

GSingh08 said:


> Hi gamgo,
> 
> It's strange hw many years of exp and what qualifaction u have?


B.com with 8.5 yrs of exp...


----------



## Black_Rose

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello everyone! I have been following this forum as a guest, but I decided to join instead...so I'm 5mins old on expat forum lol.
> 
> I started reading this thread from 400, whew!
> 
> I recently applied for qualification and employment assessment from VETASSESS. My application was paid for on the 26th of January, but I only just uploaded documents today. Receipt of documents have not been acknowledged though. I'm applying for 234111 Agricultural Consultant, and I could see only one person with the same job code as me SENAARA.
> 
> I have a Bachelor's in Agriculture from a recognised university in Nigeria, and 14 months experience as an Agricultural Adviser in livestock aspect of farming. Although, before that I had 15months working as a herd manager on a beef cattle farm. Does anyone know what my chances are, taking into consideration I only have a Bachelor's? Please note that the degree takes 5years to complete in my country, but I spent 6 as I failed a course in my final year and had to re-take the session. It also involved supervisory training and a major project.
> 
> Also, I submitted just detailed statement of service on company letter head, employment contract and 5 payslips (1 from month of resumption, 3 from within the year, and 1 from the last month I worked there)...is this enough? Or should I request for the upload button to be brought up again?
> 
> Anyone have any idea when I should be expecting a response?
> 
> Also, how will vetassess contact my employer if my country is 10hrs behind Melbourne, and only work 8 - 5?
> 
> I am the principal applicant, and I intend going for 190 if I score 10 on IELTS, and 189 if I score 20 on IELTS. My husband is also a graduate with Bachelor's, and I have a baby too.
> 
> Your inclusions and suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you!


you case sounds OK to me since you got Bachelor in Agriculture and related experience. if they need further documents, which i think wont be needed,they will contact you. But, however, i am curious to know how are you calculating your points. 
Good Luck with your assessments. :blabla:


----------



## Black_Rose

Guys a hot news from my side. I just checked my online VET status and found the its still in progress.
.
.
:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## BossLadyMo

Thanks Black Rose. My points are calculated as follows - 

Age - 30
Ielts - 10 or 20 hopefully
Bachelors - 15
State nom WA - 5

So that's 60 if I get a 10 or 70 if I get a 20. 

We are still going to end up on WA anyways, so I could as well get a sponsorship, which in turn gives faster processing.


----------



## GSingh08

Welcome to forum Bossladymo,

Your experience and qualification seems to be fine, just apply and prepare well for ielts any hw u need to geather 10+ points to be eligible for SS.

Best of luck buddy.


----------



## GSingh08

Black_Rose said:


> Guys a hot news from my side. I just checked my online VET status and found the its still in progress.
> .
> .
> :confused2::confused2::confused2:


Hi black rose,

Buddy be patient, i am sure u will get positive result. Soon u will give us a great news.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Black_Rose said:


> Guys a hot news from my side. I just checked my online VET status and found the its still in progress.
> .
> .
> :confused2::confused2::confused2:


Hi Black Rose
Be patient. Don't distress urself. Its just a matter of time. Things will seem brighter in a weeks time when you will have positive assessment in ur hand.


----------



## Black_Rose

GSingh08 said:


> Hi black rose,
> 
> Buddy be patient, i am sure u will get positive result. Soon u will give us a great news.





lakshay.vikas said:


> Hi Black Rose
> Be patient. Don't distress urself. Its just a matter of time. Things will seem brighter in a weeks time when you will have positive assessment in ur hand.


Thank You guys for your all blessing words. I also dont want to stress myself over it and expecting my outcome by next week.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Black_Rose said:


> Thank You guys for your all blessing words. I also dont want to stress myself over it and expecting my outcome by next week.


.

Hi Blackrose,

Patience is the mother of all virtues.

It always happens when you least expect. So the best way to go about it is chill man.......IT WILL HAPPEN


----------



## Black_Rose

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Blackrose,
> 
> Patience is the mother of all virtues.
> 
> It always happens when you least expect. So the best way to go about it is chill man.......IT WILL HAPPEN


Thats true man. I am quite in control. I will be waiting untill it comes by its own.


----------



## Wrangl3r

Hi everyone. I'm new here and did some backreading on this thread. Most cases are completed in 3 months or more. Are there cases completed in less than 3 months? Thanks!


----------



## vinit

sree1982 said:


> Congrats mate!!!


Thanks Sree


----------



## vinit

ashish1e834 said:


> Congrats Vinit!!


Thanks Ashish. All the best with you application


----------



## [email protected]

vinit said:


> Thanks Ashish. All the best with you application


Hi Vinit,

Congratulations... I checked the vacancies for your occupation and it is not open anywhere.. It is closed at ACT and open only under "Special Conditions Apply" in South Australia..

So do you qualify under special conditions in South Australia... ? 

If not then what are your plans... Coz my situation is still the same(though I have nto yet got my result from Vetassess.. but the occupation is not Open in any state..)

Thanks
Manu


----------



## Garry2684

SDS said:


> Hello Everyone
> Still waiting to receive the fax or mail from Vetassess , the result was positive on 24 jan but no document sent by them after that?????????:redface::frusty:


You need to call them and ask for update. Why should we suffer for their delays?


----------



## Garry2684

sree1982 said:


> Gr8 news buddy!!!U got the result in around 10 weeks reducing 10 day vacation!! so tht ws real quick man!!really happy for u mate though u overtook manan n blackrose without givin even a hand signal!!!All the best!!
> Sree


Hi Sree,

Thanks man.

Yup, even I am amazed that I got it so fast. But, as its positive, Am really happy and the EOI and SS preps are at full swing  

I wish and pray that Manan and Black_Rose get it soon.

Cheers,


----------



## sree1982

Hii.
Today weather here is a bit cloudy!! I guess the weather has got to this thread also!!No sunshine yet!!!


----------



## Garry2684

gmgo.sg said:


> I m at the top with 18th Oct:-(


Awww...

Am sorry, I missed you. Actually, I got along with Black_Rose and Manan too well in the thread, so I missed you.

My best wishes to you partner.

Thanks,


----------



## vinit

manudabas82 said:


> Hi Vinit,
> 
> Congratulations... I checked the vacancies for your occupation and it is not open anywhere.. It is closed at ACT and open only under "Special Conditions Apply" in South Australia..
> 
> So do you qualify under special conditions in South Australia... ?
> 
> If not then what are your plans... Coz my situation is still the same(though I have nto yet got my result from Vetassess.. but the occupation is not Open in any state..)
> 
> Thanks
> Manu


Thanks Manu. When did u apply for the VETASSESS Assessment? Seems you've also applied for the assessment under the same ANZSCO code. If this is the case then you too will have to just wait for the new lists to be updated in June end/July like me  

I was patient and had waited for 4 months for my VETASSESS without sending them a single reminder/call, turned out positive! Can wait for another 3-4 months for the list to update  Hope you can too  

Worth the wait mate!


----------



## Garry2684

gmgo.sg said:


> Yeah my agent dropped an email and rcvd reply that my application is at its final stage...1 week after that he rcvd another email saying my qual and empl needs further invstgtion hence the result will b delayed...


Guys,

Some of my personal observations now are:

1. Send as many documents related to your employment as you can, so that they are satisfied with the details. I sent so many extra documents like appraisal letters, appreciation emails (from the company domain server). Pictures and Videos of your employment place, Salary slips, TAX docs, Form 16, ITRs, Form 26AS, PF Summary sheet, blah blah blah. My agent believed that these docs will help in a lot of ways. I even sent them a long list of my HR related published work and my HR societal membership certificates and related ID cards, etc. 

2. Send them a reminder as soon as you complete 10 weeks (thats the time written on their website). I personally feel that this reminder makes them feel that you are real confident about your outcome, rather than agitating them (as my agent first told me). 

So, all who have completed 10-12 weeks (leaving the 2 weeks holiday). please send them a reminder.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

ashish1e834 said:


> Great news Garry!!!
> Congratulations :clap2:


Thanks Ashish,

Right on your tail  Cheers,


----------



## [email protected]

vinit said:


> Thanks Manu. When did u apply for the VETASSESS Assessment? Seems you've also applied for the assessment under the same ANZSCO code. If this is the case then you too will have to just wait for the new lists to be updated in June end/July like me
> 
> I was patient and had waited for 4 months for my VETASSESS without sending them a single reminder/call, turned out positive! Can wait for another 3-4 months for the list to update  Hope you can too
> 
> Worth the wait mate!


I applied under 224712 : Organisation and Method Analyst... My application was lodged with Vetassess on 23rd October and documents were couriered on 1st of November... .My agent doest seem to have an acknowledgement date from Vetassess but I presume it would be somewhere around 10 or 11th November(10 days after the documents were couriered)..

Wait was becoming unbearable so sent them a remidner yesterday and they replied with a general applciation that soem applications may take longer than the normal TAT of 10 weeks...

Dont seem to have any other option but to wait for the lsit to be updated.... of course the Vetassess result have to be positive for that.. 

Thanks... Do keep in touch


----------



## Garry2684

sree1982 said:


> Congrats again mate!!I got to ask u onething mate!!Yesterday i asked whether job ads are needed for jobs in open status for which Blackrose has replied tht it is needed for ACT!!In tht case what is the difference in jobs in open n limited category!!!
> Sree


Hi Sree,

I dont know why it is required, but its true that we need to submit job adverts and justification for each job advert even for the open status jobs and am currently working on the same.

The reason is somewhat whimsical to me, but because it is a part of the process, we have to do it.

It is true for ACT, because I am applying for ACT SS, but for other states, I am unaware of the process. 

Thanks,


----------



## BossLadyMo

Thanks everyone for the re-assurance! I just hope my country doesn't screw me up. As it is notptious for being on the wrong.side of anything international lol


----------



## BossLadyMo

Notorious*


----------



## Aussie07

*EOI Invited*

Hi All,

Just would like to share that I have received the invite! Will start on the visa application process now 

Best of luck to all!



Visa: 189 / 221214 (Internal Auditor) / Vetassess Ack: 05/10/2013 / Result: +VE 23/01/2014 /EOI lodged: 27/01/2014 (60 points) / Invite: 10/02/2014 / IELTS 7.0: R 8.5 W 7 L 8.5 S 7


----------



## Garry2684

sree1982 said:


> Hey SDS,
> They dont mail but shld have faxed the outcome!!Even other wise u shld have got the hard copy in 5-6 days!!I guess its hightime tht u shld call them up mate!!
> 
> Sree


Exactly,

If you do not receive it in 5-6 days, be after their life mate.

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

Aussie07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just would like to share that I have received the invite! Will start on the visa application process now
> 
> Best of luck to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa: 189 / 221214 (Internal Auditor) / Vetassess Ack: 05/10/2013 / Result: +VE 23/01/2014 /EOI lodged: 27/01/2014 (60 points) / Invite: 10/02/2014 / IELTS 7.0: R 8.5 W 7 L 8.5 S 7


Congrats Aussie07.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Sandy J

Got a call from Veta today at 10:30 am, asking about employment details. He told me that he will be completing the assessment soon, probably this week. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Garry2684

Sandy J said:


> Got a call from Veta today at 10:30 am, asking about employment details. He told me that he will be completing the assessment soon, probably this week. Fingers crossed...


Good Luck Mate


----------



## [email protected]

Sandy J said:


> Got a call from Veta today at 10:30 am, asking about employment details. He told me that he will be completing the assessment soon, probably this week. Fingers crossed...


Hi Sandy,

Well, its certainly a news for me that VETASSESS even call the applicants to ask for employment details.... 

Its good if they are doing so... probably for those cases which they are already too delayed


----------



## Sandy J

Garry2684 said:


> Good Luck Mate



Thanks Garry! Seems heart has taken a role of Usain Bolt.ound:


----------



## Sandy J

manudabas82 said:


> Hi Sandy,
> 
> Well, its certainly a news for me that VETASSESS even call the applicants to ask for employment details....
> 
> Its good if they are doing so... probably for those cases which they are already too delayed



Yes Manu, the purpose of writing the update is to ensure that people knows that they can be called by WAITA**ES.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sandy J said:


> Thanks Garry! Seems heart has taken a role of Usain Bolt.ound:


lol.. good luck mate... what sort of questions they asked. could you please elaborate . this will help me prepared for their call  Thanks


----------



## Garry2684

Sandy J said:


> Thanks Garry! Seems heart has taken a role of Usain Bolt.ound:


I can imagine. Do not worry. Just wait for the positive outcome now


----------



## Sandy J

Black_Rose said:


> lol.. good luck mate... what sort of questions they asked. could you please elaborate . this will help me prepared for their call  Thanks


Although i believe it depends on your occupation and case whether they will call or not however, the intention is to know that your role matches with JD of their occupation code. It was just a 10 minutes conversation about the role of the job. Hope it helps, though i dont want to take it too seriously because who will entertain the audience then


----------



## sree1982

Aussie07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just would like to share that I have received the invite! Will start on the visa application process now
> 
> Best of luck to all!
> 
> Visa: 189 / 221214 (Internal Auditor) / Vetassess Ack: 05/10/2013 / Result: +VE 23/01/2014 /EOI lodged: 27/01/2014 (60 points) / Invite: 10/02/2014 / IELTS 7.0: R 8.5 W 7 L 8.5 S 7


Congrats mate

Sree


----------



## [email protected]

Sandy J said:


> Yes Manu, the purpose of writing the update is to ensure that people knows that they can be called by WAITA**ES.


Thanks Sandy.. It woudl certainly help others...

BTW I loved the way you broke "VETASSESS'. It shows how much pain we all are....


----------



## vinit

Hey guyz, As mentioned in my earlier posts, I got my positive assessment yesterday and wrote to the VETASSESS people to FAX my outcome along with the PTA last night coz I thot my consultant was taking me for a ride! Surprised by their efficiency.... the faxed it to me in just under 24 hours! Incredible!


----------



## sree1982

Sandy J said:


> Got a call from Veta today at 10:30 am, asking about employment details. He told me that he will be completing the assessment soon, probably this week. Fingers crossed...


Good luck mate!!

Sree


----------



## GSingh08

Aussie07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just would like to share that I have received the invite! Will start on the visa application process now
> 
> Best of luck to all!
> 
> Visa: 189 / 221214 (Internal Auditor) / Vetassess Ack: 05/10/2013 / Result: +VE 23/01/2014 /EOI lodged: 27/01/2014 (60 points) / Invite: 10/02/2014 / IELTS 7.0: R 8.5 W 7 L 8.5 S 7


Congratulation mate,

Best of luck for future endeavours.


----------



## andy001

Hi All

I am wondering, how to add extra pages for more than 3 employer? Like in my case right now I am working with fourth employer.
It is same with academic if some one has done master. There are pages to show two degree/certificate but not for third.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## cancerianlrules

Hi fellow aspirants

Has any one used 'VETASSESS ADVISORY SERVICES' ?

I lodged my enquiry yesterday.


----------



## gmgo.sg

Garry2684 said:


> Awww...
> 
> Am sorry, I missed you. Actually, I got along with Black_Rose and Manan too well in the thread, so I missed you.
> 
> My best wishes to you partner.
> 
> Thanks,


Thank you


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> Thank you


Still no news ?? 

I am losing my sleep over this now.

Manan


----------



## gmgo.sg

Manan_20 said:


> Still no news ??
> 
> I am losing my sleep over this now.
> 
> Manan


No buddy...no news yet...


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> No buddy...no news yet...


gmgo, are you planning to apply for ACT or you are going to wait for NSW?


----------



## Zubin_77

vinit said:


> Thanks Manu. When did u apply for the VETASSESS Assessment? Seems you've also applied for the assessment under the same ANZSCO code. If this is the case then you too will have to just wait for the new lists to be updated in June end/July like me
> 
> I was patient and had waited for 4 months for my VETASSESS without sending them a single reminder/call, turned out positive! Can wait for another 3-4 months for the list to update  Hope you can too
> 
> Worth the wait mate!




Hi Vinit,
Would you know what is the validity of your Vetassess assessment ? Is there an expiry date before which you have to apply for your EOI or something like that.

A friend of mine has received a positive assessment and is planning to wait for NSW to open up. Is this a good idea knowing the fact that ACT is open for him.


Thanks

Zubin


----------



## Yenigalla

There is no validity period for vetassess results. Check faq under vetassess


----------



## gmgo.sg

Manan_20 said:


> gmgo, are you planning to apply for ACT or you are going to wait for NSW?


Hi Manan...after reading a lot abt ACT job market, i am gonna wait for NSW


----------



## ashish1e834

Aussie07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just would like to share that I have received the invite! Will start on the visa application process now
> 
> Best of luck to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa: 189 / 221214 (Internal Auditor) / Vetassess Ack: 05/10/2013 / Result: +VE 23/01/2014 /EOI lodged: 27/01/2014 (60 points) / Invite: 10/02/2014 / IELTS 7.0: R 8.5 W 7 L 8.5 S 7



Congratulations Aussie!!! All the best lane:


----------



## vinit

Zubin_77 said:


> Hi Vinit,
> Would you know what is the validity of your Vetassess assessment ? Is there an expiry date before which you have to apply for your EOI or something like that.
> 
> A friend of mine has received a positive assessment and is planning to wait for NSW to open up. Is this a good idea knowing the fact that ACT is open for him.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Zubin


Hi Zubin,

I think the assessment results are valid for 2 years starting 2013 July but am not sure. Better take the inputs from other more experienced members! I think waiting for the state to open up a skill quota is completely your personal call, depending on your choice of state and your skills. I am waiting for South Australia to open up (opens up in July I guess) even though I can move to ACT. To cut the story short, its your decision and the commitment (2 years as the state asks) which the sponsoring state demands.

Hope this helps!

Cheers!


----------



## BossLadyMo

Please does anyone know if there is an alternative to transcripts? My university is proving very difficult with my transcript. I requested for it for over 2 weeks now, and I have heard nothing from them...and this is delaying my assessment. I have my degree certificate already.


----------



## Rodsron

need a piece of advise from the forum.i have recently got promoted to a AVP. I was a manager when I applied. Do I need to intimate vet access on the same.

If yes how do I do so.

Thanks


----------



## Black_Rose

Rodsron said:


> need a piece of advise from the forum.i have recently got promoted to a AVP. I was a manager when I applied. Do I need to intimate vet access on the same.
> 
> If yes how do I do so.
> 
> Thanks


vetassess will only assess for the certain employment period you provided already. you got promoted is not their headache. so, in my opinion its useless to keeps giving them all day to day updates.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Please can anyone help with my request


----------



## andy001

*extra pages*

Looking forward for comments from senior expats.




andy001 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am wondering, how to add extra pages for more than 3 employer? Like in my case right now I am working with fourth employer.
> It is same with academic if some one has done master. There are pages to show two degree/certificate but not for third.
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy


----------



## Black_Rose

andy001 said:


> Looking forward for comments from senior expats.


where do you want to add pages?


----------



## Garry2684

BossLadyMo said:


> Please can anyone help with my request


Hi BossLadyMo,

Welcome to the forum.

I believe you need to send them the Degree transcript for the evaluation. However, I had sent following docs related to my education:

1. Degree Transcript
2. Detailed Marks Cards (For each semester)
3. Appreciation Letters from College
4. Degree Merit Certificate
5. College Certificates

I know all these are not required, but I believe the more documents you send, the more value it adds to your case. 

I read that you have the degree transcript with you, you can get it notarized and send the copy, as I did the same. Its not compulsory for the university to send these docs directly to Vet, you can send them yourself.

Also, if you have the degree transcript, I am sure, you will have the DMCs also, because they are awarded at the end of every semester (Atleast in my country, they are).

Let me know if I can be of further help 

Good Luck,


----------



## Garry2684

andy001 said:


> Looking forward for comments from senior expats.


Where do you want to add these pages? Is it in the online application or in your resume? Unable to understand


----------



## Garry2684

Aussie07 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just would like to share that I have received the invite! Will start on the visa application process now
> 
> Best of luck to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa: 189 / 221214 (Internal Auditor) / Vetassess Ack: 05/10/2013 / Result: +VE 23/01/2014 /EOI lodged: 27/01/2014 (60 points) / Invite: 10/02/2014 / IELTS 7.0: R 8.5 W 7 L 8.5 S 7


Hi Aussie07,

Please let me know when did you receive the results courier from Vetassess after the result showed in the online application? 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Good Morning friends..(atleast its morning for me..  )

Any news for ..has any of our frens got lucky today...


----------



## Manan_20

sree1982 said:


> Friends hw is weather 2day??Any sunshine??gmgo? Blackrose?? Manan??...
> 
> Sree


It's cloudy with the chances of more wait on my end and it's likely to remain that way all weekend. 

Manan


----------



## sree1982

Manan_20 said:


> It's cloudy with the chances of more wait on my end and it's likely to remain that way all weekend.
> 
> Manan


:sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## BossLadyMo

Thanks Gary and Black Rose. I don't have any marksheets or transcript. The only transcript I have. does not cover my 5th n 6th year...and it also has student's copy written on it. It's really tirimg
Was thinking I could send them a verified syllabus or something.


----------



## Garry2684

sree1982 said:


> hii Gary<
> When r u submitting EOI>>
> any luck with ad??
> sree


Hi Sree,

I am all set for the EOI, just waiting for the courier from Vet. It is expected anytime soon in this week.

Yes, could find some relevant jobs lately 

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

BossLadyMo said:


> Thanks Gary and Black Rose. I don't have any marksheets or transcript. The only transcript I have. does not cover my 5th n 6th year...and it also has student's copy written on it. It's really tirimg
> Was thinking I could send them a verified syllabus or something.


Hi BossLadyMo,

They will not accept the verified syllabus copy 

You need to send them the original or notarized copies of transcripts only with all relevant details like student enrollment number, awarding institution and so on.

Its unimaginable how universities lag behind schedule for helping students. 

Hope you get your docs soon. Good Luck!!

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> It's cloudy with the chances of more wait on my end and it's likely to remain that way all weekend.
> 
> Manan


Buddy,

Hold up. You will get it today or tomorrow. Dont worry. My best wishes are with you!!


----------



## Black_Rose

:banplease:


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> :banplease:


When is your speaking test Black_Rose?


----------



## sree1982

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Sree,
> 
> I am all set for the EOI, just waiting for the courier from Vet. It is expected anytime soon in this week.
> 
> Yes, could find some relevant jobs lately
> 
> Cheers,


Hii,

Good luck on this!!
Sree


----------



## Garry2684

sree1982 said:


> Hii,
> 
> My agent called me up today!!i ws asking him abt PTA?/He ws telling me tht for those who have done educational n qualification assessment from vet need not require PTA??Whats ur take on this?
> 
> Sree


Hi Sree,

It is separate from the Assessment. Here is the link:

Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


I applied for education and experience assessment. I applied for PTA separately.

Thanks,


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> When is your speaking test Black_Rose?


tomorrow morning at 11 but asked me to arrrive 2 hours earlier. seems like i have to cross immigration.


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> tomorrow morning at 11 but asked me to arrrive 2 hours earlier. seems like i have to cross immigration.


Haha,

Thats the trend bro.

Good Luck and I am sure, you will come out with flying colors


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> tomorrow morning at 11 but asked me to arrrive 2 hours earlier. seems like i have to cross immigration.


in which city you are giving it?


----------



## sree1982

Black_Rose said:


> tomorrow morning at 11 but asked me to arrrive 2 hours earlier. seems like i have to cross immigration.


Best of luck mate!!

Sree


----------



## BossLadyMo

Sigh! It's really hurtful that a paper containing courses and grades that I already know, is holding me back....in a department with less than 100 students at each point in time. Sigh!


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Garry2684 said:


> Hi BossLadyMo,
> 
> They will not accept the verified syllabus copy
> 
> You need to send them the original or notarized copies of transcripts only with all relevant details like student enrollment number, awarding institution and so on.
> 
> Its unimaginable how universities lag behind schedule for helping students.
> 
> Hope you get your docs soon. Good Luck!!
> 
> Thanks,


I haven't submitted transcripts. My agent also never advised me either. Will I be asked to submit it ?
Need inmputs from senior members.
My vet ack date is 19th nov.


----------



## Black_Rose

sree1982 said:


> Best of luck mate!!
> 
> Sree


Thanks Mate. 



Manan_20 said:


> in which city you are giving it?


Well, I am not from India. My city is Dhaka and i am using IDP. I guess you know where is Dhaka


----------



## Black_Rose

lakshay.vikas said:


> I haven't submitted transcripts. My agent also never advised me either. Will I be asked to submit it ?
> Need inmputs from senior members.
> My vet ack date is 19th nov.


Mark Sheets with detailed grade/results will do. Dont Worry.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Black_Rose said:


> Mark Sheets with detailed grade/results will do. Dont Worry.


Thaanks black rose.


----------



## Garry2684

lakshay.vikas said:


> I haven't submitted transcripts. My agent also never advised me either. Will I be asked to submit it ?
> Need inmputs from senior members.
> My vet ack date is 19th nov.



Degree Transcript with marksheets is what I meant.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Garry2684 said:


> Degree Transcript with marksheets is what I meant.


I personally think mark sheet and degree certificate should suffice! As long as the mark sheet covers all subjects and marks! Transcript is mandatory when your mark statement just has grades A B C, pass fail, etc, but no marks!

In my case, I requested my university for a transcript. The university took a copy of my mark sheet and stamped ' official academic transcript' with relevant signature.

Hope this helps!


----------



## lakshay.vikas

cancerianlrules said:


> I personally think mark sheet and degree certificate should suffice! As long as the mark sheet covers all subjects and marks! Transcript is mandatory when your mark statement just has grades A B C, pass fail, etc, but no marks!
> 
> In my case, I requested my university for a transcript. The university took a copy of my mark sheet and stamped ' official academic transcript' with relevant signature.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks for valuable feedback.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Does anyone know if vetassess will accept an email from my school with the transcript attached? Nigeria is supposed to send via post, also Pakistan...is this a must? or will email suffice?


----------



## gary31

Congrats to fellow expats for + ve outcome. 

As my application is on hold till April, went for vacation - all thanks to vetassess

I was going through occupation cieling on immi website and I am curious to know howcome a profession shows 43 against 1620 and still it went special condition apply in SA.

Do they any threshold per state to follow ?


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> Congrats to fellow expats for + ve outcome.
> 
> As my application is on hold till April, went for vacation - all thanks to vetassess
> 
> I was going through occupation cieling on immi website and I am curious to know howcome a profession shows 43 against 1620 and still it went special condition apply in SA.
> 
> Do they any threshold per state to follow ?


Gary 
Same lies true for my occupation too...
Thanks god its open in ACT otherwise all dreams would have shattered...


----------



## Black_Rose

Guys i am here to share something. i just came out from IELTS speaking test and the expereence is not pleasant at all. I was nervous like hell. i dont feel that kind of nervous normally but i really dont know why i felt so nervous today. i am not satisfied at all. now, from my experience i understood IELTS speaking is nothing but to talk about what have been asked and talk as much as you can without being NERVOUS. lets see if i can get 6 

Oh one thing more, after coming back at home when i opened my email account to check whether there is any new email or not, i found a mail from no-reply vetassess address that my assessment has been completed and the result were sent by selected courier. Oh God, i am neither happy nor sad, neither fully convinced not very dissapointed. After all, my heatbeat is beating hard and forgot to say that i was beating hard like hell on the speaking test that i felt it will come out from my mouth. UFF


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Guys i am here to share something. i just came out from IELTS speaking test and the expereence is not pleasant at all. I was nervous like hell. i dont feel that kind of nervous normally but i really dont know why i felt so nervous today. i am not satisfied at all. now, from my experience i understood IELTS speaking is nothing but to talk about what have been asked and talk as much as you can without being NERVOUS. lets see if i can get 6
> 
> Oh one thing more, after coming back at home when i opened my email account to check whether there is any new email or not, i found a mail from no-reply vetassess address that my assessment has been completed and the result were sent by selected courier. Oh God, i am neither happy nor sad, neither fully convinced not very dissapointed. After all, my heatbeat is beating hard and forgot to say that i was beating hard like hell on the speaking test that i felt it will come out from my mouth. UFF



Black,

Being nervous is nothing new. They know it too so they just discount it. I was nervous too and felt i didn't do good but i got 7. As far as you have used correct grammar and sentence structure you should be fine. You should get 7. I even had lot of black time when i was asked to speak for 2 mins on a subject. I thought i will not get 7.

Congratulations on your assessment completion. One more out of woods now 

It will be positive. 

Good Luck.

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> Black,
> 
> Being nervous is nothing new. They know it too so they just discount it. I was nervous too and felt i didn't do good but i got 7. As far as you have used correct grammar and sentence structure you should be fine. You should get 7. I even had lot of black time when i was asked to speak for 2 mins on a subject. I thought i will not get 7.
> 
> Congratulations on your assessment completion. One more out of woods now
> 
> It will be positive.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Manan


Thank you for the wishes Manan. I was nervous like hell and spoke whatever came to my mouth i dont know. 

I have my written exam tomorrow. Vetassess probably realized that after my IELTS I'd gonna ....em up. lol thats why they completed today. lol. Anyway, Your outcome is just on the windows. wait for the good time. nor me or my comployer was contacted nor any further documentation was asked. I will call them monday to fax me the result.


----------



## SL76

Black_Rose said:


> Thank you for the wishes Manan. I was nervous like hell and spoke whatever came to my mouth i dont know.
> 
> I have my written exam tomorrow. Vetassess probably realized that after my IELTS I'd gonna ....em up. lol thats why they completed today. lol. Anyway, Your outcome is just on the windows. wait for the good time. nor me or my comployer was contacted nor any further documentation was asked. I will call them monday to fax me the result.


IELTS - you will get 7 am sure for speaking. NOW... Concentrate on WRITING (writing is tricky) and do well n all the best!

Vet - All the best Black rose am sure its positive, they will update status to positive soon, let us know...


----------



## Black_Rose

SL76 said:


> IELTS - you will get 7 am sure for speaking. NOW... Concentrate on WRITING (writing is tricky) and do well n all the best!
> 
> Vet - All the best Black rose am sure its positive, they will update status to positive soon, let us know...


Thanks... good luck with your case :grouphug:


----------



## shamsherkainth

can anyone tell me how long does it take for the original Vesassess assessment result to reach after they inform about completion of assessment. I got an email today informing me that assessment has be completed. is there any way I can get it faster.. my occupation is closing on 24 feb.


----------



## Manan_20

shamsherkainth said:


> can anyone tell me how long does it take for the original Vesassess assessment result to reach after they inform about completion of assessment. I got an email today informing me that assessment has be completed. is there any way I can get it faster.. my occupation is closing on 24 feb.



Congratulations!! Request the fax copy. How do you know your occupation is closing on 24th Feb?


----------



## shamsherkainth

ACT has posted a new occupation list on its website.. the current list will be effective only untill 24th Feb. so, for me, it's a race against time.. and I am going to need the original vetassess letter for filing SS.. fax wont do. how long does the original take to reach?? guess, they have sent it though mail today.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Black Rose, which documents did you submit? Kindly tell us


----------



## Black_Rose

shamsherkainth said:


> ACT has posted a new occupation list on its website.. the current list will be effective only untill 24th Feb. so, for me, it's a race against time.. and I am going to need the original vetassess letter for filing SS.. fax wont do. how long does the original take to reach?? guess, they have sent it though mail today.


Dont know what ACS occupation list you are talking about. If you concern about SS than you should find your occupation on the state's individual list not ACS. ACS has nothing to do with SS. 
As far my understanding goes, if you chose Express Courier than you should get it in 10 days. Otherwise, normal courier takes normally 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Black_Rose

BossLadyMo said:


> Black Rose, which documents did you submit? Kindly tell us


All Certificates and Transcripts, inclueding intern certificate.

Joining Letter.
Salary Increment Letter.
Statement of Service.
Appreciation Letter.
And last few months payslip. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## shubham.maksi

Status Changed from In Progress to Completed, I guess i have to wait till Monday for the outcome... very very Nervous and scared. Guys please pray for the positive outcome.


----------



## Manan_20

shubham.maksi said:


> Status Changed from In Progress to Completed, I guess i have to wait till Monday for the outcome... very very Nervous and scared. Guys please pray for the positive outcome.


Very nice. Quick results for you  I am sure it's positive. Good Luck 

Manan


----------



## [email protected]

Guys... i think it only depends upon the Case officer it is assigned to.. some are efficient and close the cases faster unlike others.. hence the variation in timelines...

My acknowledgement was also around 10th Nov.. still its in Progress

Restless wait...


----------



## shubham.maksi

manudabas82 said:


> Guys... i think it only depends upon the Case officer it is assigned to.. some are efficient and close the cases faster unlike others.. hence the variation in timelines...
> 
> My acknowledgement was also around 10th Nov.. still its in Progress
> 
> Restless wait...


I agree.... But none of my employers are contacted... I don't know man... I am scared.. My boss is in Canada.... If they tried contacting her... Her phone might have been unreachable... Tensed......


----------



## [email protected]

Same here... None of my employers seem to have been contacted.. I worked in an organisation which has shut down.. so if they had tried to contact them.. I am sure they would not have got any response.... worried about the impact it may have had...


----------



## shubham.maksi

manudabas82 said:


> Same here... None of my employers seem to have been contacted.. I worked in an organisation which has shut down.. so if they had tried to contact them.. I am sure they would not have got any response.... worried about the impact it may have had...


Only thing we can do is to wait... and hope for the best.


----------



## Sandy J

Black_Rose said:


> Guys i am here to share something. i just came out from IELTS speaking test and the expereence is not pleasant at all. I was nervous like hell. i dont feel that kind of nervous normally but i really dont know why i felt so nervous today. i am not satisfied at all. now, from my experience i understood IELTS speaking is nothing but to talk about what have been asked and talk as much as you can without being NERVOUS. lets see if i can get 6
> 
> Oh one thing more, after coming back at home when i opened my email account to check whether there is any new email or not, i found a mail from no-reply vetassess address that my assessment has been completed and the result were sent by selected courier. Oh God, i am neither happy nor sad, neither fully convinced not very dissapointed. After all, my heatbeat is beating hard and forgot to say that i was beating hard like hell on the speaking test that i felt it will come out from my mouth. UFF


All the best mate for other 3 modules. Don't worry about speaking u ll come out as a winner. Being nervous is natural. The person evaluating you is also from this planet so be positive and concentrate on tomm"s exam.


----------



## Sandy J

shubham.maksi said:


> Status Changed from In Progress to Completed, I guess i have to wait till Monday for the outcome... very very Nervous and scared. Guys please pray for the positive outcome.



Shubham, all the best to you. It will be positive.


----------



## Sandy J

Status changed to completed for me too. Monday will be the D Day.


----------



## [email protected]

shubham.maksi said:


> Only thing we can do is to wait... and hope for the best.


This wait is turnign us philisophical..


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats Sandy..


----------



## Sandy J

manudabas82 said:


> Congrats Sandy..



Thanks Manu


----------



## [email protected]

Black_Rose said:


> Guys i am here to share something. i just came out from IELTS speaking test and the expereence is not pleasant at all. I was nervous like hell. i dont feel that kind of nervous normally but i really dont know why i felt so nervous today. i am not satisfied at all. now, from my experience i understood IELTS speaking is nothing but to talk about what have been asked and talk as much as you can without being NERVOUS. lets see if i can get 6
> 
> Oh one thing more, after coming back at home when i opened my email account to check whether there is any new email or not, i found a mail from no-reply vetassess address that my assessment has been completed and the result were sent by selected courier. Oh God, i am neither happy nor sad, neither fully convinced not very dissapointed. After all, my heatbeat is beating hard and forgot to say that i was beating hard like hell on the speaking test that i felt it will come out from my mouth. UFF


Dont worry Black Rose.. your assessment would be positive for sure.. 

did you apply for skill assessment through an agent or urself... Wondering if they send communication informing of completion of the assessment if you apply through an agent(as is my case)


----------



## ashah

This is regarding Qualification points for subclass 189/190.

Hello Friends,

This is regarding Qualification points for subclass 189/190.

*Qualification Details:*
1) I have done my bachelors degree in Accounts (B.Com: Bachelors in Commerce) and have been working in IT for last 7 years... 

2) ACS Assessment: I got ACS assessment result "positive" and in that they have stated..
- Your Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Application from <University> completed 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an "AQF Graduate Diploma" with a minor in computing.

*Query:*
1) Can I claim "15" points for qualification? As I have bachelors degree in Accounts(B.Com: Bachelors in Commerce).

2) Now do I need to get assessed my "B.Com (NON ITC degree)" degree by VETASSES to get "15" points for bachelors degree.

Thank You.


----------



## Sandy J

******************************alert*********************************

check act occupation list which will be published from 24th february and see the status of your occupation code


----------



## Sandy J

Link for the pdf that contains the Occupation


http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...uments/act-occupation-list-24-february-14.pdf


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Sandy J said:


> ******************************alert*********************************
> 
> check act occupation list which will be published from 24th february and see the status of your occupation code


Checked sandy

Occupation is about to close.
Feeling low...


----------



## Sandy J

lakshay.vikas said:


> Checked sandy
> 
> Occupation is about to close.
> Feeling low...



I know what you are going through as I am no different than you.

Posted the link as soon as i get to know about this. Feeling pathetic


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Sandy.. what do you mean when you say tht the list would be published from 24th Feb.. what about the list which is currently there...


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Sandy J said:


> I know what you are going through as I am no different than you.
> 
> Posted the link as soon as i get to know about this. Feeling pathetic


Can one apply for SS without vetassess result in hand ?


----------



## Sandy J

manudabas82 said:


> Hi Sandy.. what do you mean when you say tht the list would be published from 24th Feb.. what about the list which is currently there...



The new list will be out from 24th Feb and if your occupation code is not in open or limited status, you would not be able to apply for state sponsorship from ACT unless you have already applied for it.


----------



## Sandy J

lakshay.vikas said:


> Can one apply for SS without vetassess result in hand ?



Dont think so. I know its harsh but reality.


----------



## [email protected]

Mine is already closed as per the list shared by Sandy..... just checked it.... but they may open that in future... right...??


----------



## Sandy J

manudabas82 said:


> Mine is already closed as per the list shared by Sandy..... just checked it.... but they may open that in future... right...??



Its always good to be optimistic


----------



## ashish1e834

Thanks for sharing Sandy... very disheartening news for me & many


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Sandy J said:


> Dont think so. I know its harsh but reality.


Do we need to submit any documents while submitting EOI ?


----------



## Sandy J

ashish1e834 said:


> Thanks for sharing Sandy... very disheartening news for me & many



Ashish I was about to call you as I have your number but thought you would be sleeping. You still have a chance i believe, when is your IELTS result coming ?


----------



## Manan_20

Sandy J said:


> Ashish I was about to call you as I have your number but thought you would be sleeping. You still have a chance i believe, when is your IELTS result coming ?


This sucks. Bad news for Black Rose too. Mine will be in closed category and i haven't even received my VET results.

Manan


----------



## Sandy J

Manan_20 said:


> This sucks. Bad news for Black Rose too. Mine will be in closed category and i haven't even received my VET results.
> 
> Manan



I know my status has also been changed to completed today only.


----------



## Manan_20

Sandy J said:


> I know my status has also been changed to completed today only.


You should receive the letter next week and if you have other documents ready you should be able to apply before the deadline. I hope it works out for you. 

Manan


----------



## ashish1e834

i will call you in a while Sandy


----------



## [email protected]

Sandy J said:


> Its always good to be optimistic


I know its good to be optimistic... but it cannpot be the end of world.. we were born in india and not in Australia... so can handle this as well.. thanks anyways for your kind words...


----------



## Sandy J

manudabas82 said:


> I know its good to be optimistic... but it cannpot be the end of world.. we were born in india and not in Australia... so can handle this as well.. thanks anyways for your kind words...



Hope you did not take that otherwise because ACT updated my Occupation after 4 years and i did not want to mention that when i replied to you so that you dont feel bad and have faith in almighty. Anyways "Peace"


----------



## Sandy J

manan_20 said:


> you should receive the letter next week and if you have other documents ready you should be able to apply before the deadline. I hope it works out for you.
> 
> Manan


ielts ?


----------



## [email protected]

Sandy J said:


> Hope you did not take that otherwise because ACT updated my Occupation after 4 years and i did not want to mention that when i replied to you so that you dont feel bad and have faith in almighty. Anyways "Peace"


No worries.. Its ok mate....


----------



## [email protected]

and what was your occupation sandy...? and does the skill assessment has any validity term...I mean for how many years it is valid..


----------



## Sandy J

manudabas82 said:


> and what was your occupation sandy...? and does the skill assessment has any validity term...I mean for how many years it is valid..



Not sure about the skill assessment period of validity but knows that it will valid for more than 12 or 24 months.


----------



## BossLadyMo

I read WA is also reviewing their migration criteria, and will be announced March 1st. I only hope it benefits us


----------



## OZ Dreams

One of the saddest days in my journey towards the australian dream.... HR Advisor and many more removed from the new list effective 24 February in ACT SS.

A very SAD day indeed i need to cry.......


----------



## BossLadyMo

Sorry Oz dreams. Is there no other state offering it?


----------



## OZ Dreams

Only WA under schedule 2, which means one needs to have a job offer at hand a nearly impossible criteria to meet....am so sad :smash:

Guess will have to wait for July when new list SS lists are published and hope for HR Advisor to be on them :fingerscrossed:


----------



## [email protected]

OZ Dreams said:


> Only WA under schedule 2, which means one needs to have a job offer at hand a nearly impossible criteria to meet....am so sad :smash:
> 
> Guess will have to wait for July when new list SS lists are published and hope for HR Advisor to be on them :fingerscrossed:


Hey Bro.. dont be sad.. I am in the same boat.... lets forget it over a drink..


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> Guys i am here to share something. i just came out from IELTS speaking test and the expereence is not pleasant at all. I was nervous like hell. i dont feel that kind of nervous normally but i really dont know why i felt so nervous today. i am not satisfied at all. now, from my experience i understood IELTS speaking is nothing but to talk about what have been asked and talk as much as you can without being NERVOUS. lets see if i can get 6
> 
> Oh one thing more, after coming back at home when i opened my email account to check whether there is any new email or not, i found a mail from no-reply vetassess address that my assessment has been completed and the result were sent by selected courier. Oh God, i am neither happy nor sad, neither fully convinced not very dissapointed. After all, my heatbeat is beating hard and forgot to say that i was beating hard like hell on the speaking test that i felt it will come out from my mouth. UFF


Oh Black Rose. You'll be fine and your Vetassess result will surely be positive. You have all my best wishes!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gary31

Sandy J said:


> Not sure about the skill assessment period of validity but knows that it will valid for more than 12 or 24 months.


Earlier Vetassess had a two year validity but now there is no expiration for Vetassess report.


----------



## gary31

Feeling pathetic, Dream shattered by ACT - my occupation shows as closed in the post feb list.


NOW 2 QUESTIONS IN MIND WHICH MAY GIVE A HOPE TO MANY OF US 

Q1 - If an occupation is not in the list , are there any chances of addition of that in future. For example 223311 is not in WA or NT as of now can it be added in future ?



Q2 - When do NT, WA , SA , NSW , Victoria , ACT update the occupation list



My agent informed me that It has been observed that in JUNE- JULY majority of the states revise there occupation list , is that true ?


PLEASE POST YOUR ANSWERS AND SPREAD AS MUCH AWARENESS AS POSSIBLE


----------



## shubham.maksi

OZ Dreams said:


> One of the saddest days in my journey towards the australian dream.... HR Advisor and many more removed from the new list effective 24 February in ACT SS.
> 
> A very SAD day indeed i need to cry.......


I guess the only option left is NT... which is not looking like a great option... Anyways I have to wait for vet outcome first... Nervous like hell ....


----------



## GSingh08

manudabas82 said:


> Dont worry Black Rose.. your assessment would be positive for sure..
> 
> did you apply for skill assessment through an agent or urself... Wondering if they send communication informing of completion of the assessment if you apply through an agent(as is my case)


Dear Black rose,

Buddy all the best for rest of your modules and for your vetassess assessment result:fingerscrossed::clap2:


----------



## Sennara

shubham.maksi said:


> I guess the only option left is NT... which is not looking like a great option... Anyways I have to wait for vet outcome first... Nervous like hell ....


I know how it feels. Wish you all the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shubham.maksi

OZ Dreams said:


> Only WA under schedule 2, which means one needs to have a job offer at hand a nearly impossible criteria to meet....am so sad :smash:
> 
> Guess will have to wait for July when new list SS lists are published and hope for HR Advisor to be on them :fingerscrossed:


Sad sad news....


----------



## GSingh08

OZ Dreams said:


> One of the saddest days in my journey towards the australian dream.... HR Advisor and many more removed from the new list effective 24 February in ACT SS.
> 
> A very SAD day indeed i need to cry.......


Buddy,

I know it is not easy to accept the hurdles when you are sailing smooth, don't worry wait until July let the new list declared i am sure you will get the way out.


----------



## GSingh08

gary31 said:


> Earlier Vetassess had a two year validity but now there is no expiration for Vetassess report.


Hi Sandy,

Vetassess result is valid for 3 years not more than that.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## shubham.maksi

OZ Dreams said:


> Only WA under schedule 2, which means one needs to have a job offer at hand a nearly impossible criteria to meet....am so sad :smash:
> 
> Guess will have to wait for July when new list SS lists are published and hope for HR Advisor to be on them :fingerscrossed:


Is NT is not the option available? However not a good option... But still... Is it available or not? Stressed


----------



## sree1982

*Quieta tough day for us all!!!*

Just went through the thread n was disheartened by the ACT update!!This ws really a blow for all of us!!Now i am left with no options other than wait for NSW or other state opening!!Let us all believe in the saying what all happens,happens for a reason or rather for our good!!!

Sree


----------



## Black_Rose

Cant believe ACT makes HRA closed directly from Open. LOL 
they didn't even make it open to limited 
why are they angry on us. 
I didn't use any agent.


----------



## aunswa

Manan_20 said:


> This sucks. Bad news for Black Rose too. Mine will be in closed category and i haven't even received my VET results.
> 
> Manan


Manan,
I would suggest to you to send urgent form to vetassess according to this new situation about new ACT occupation list and its deadline. 
Prepare your statement for ACT ASAP, you have already achieved appropriate IELTS results. You can manage it, you have 10 days.

I would suggest to everyone who have appropriate IELTS results to try this.
Good luck people..
My occupation is also going to be closed...unfortunately.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

aunswa said:


> Manan,
> I would suggest to you to send urgent form to vetassess according to this new situation about new ACT occupation list and its deadline.
> Prepare your statement for ACT ASAP, you have already achieved appropriate IELTS results. You can manage it, you have 10 days.
> 
> I would suggest to everyone who have appropriate IELTS results to try this.
> Good luck people..
> My occupation is also going to be closed...unfortunately.


Pls guide..
I am already done with IELTS with 7 each. My vet ack date is 19 th nov. 
What is this urgent form ? From where can one take it ? How to submit it to vet ?


----------



## gmgo.sg

aunswa said:


> Manan,
> I would suggest to you to send urgent form to vetassess according to this new situation about new ACT occupation list and its deadline.
> Prepare your statement for ACT ASAP, you have already achieved appropriate IELTS results. You can manage it, you have 10 days.
> 
> I would suggest to everyone who have appropriate IELTS results to try this.
> Good luck people..
> My occupation is also going to be closed...unfortunately.


Urgent forms are for age and visa expiry conditions only...vet will not accept any other reason for urgency requests...


----------



## gmgo.sg

Black_Rose said:


> Cant believe ACT makes HRA closed directly from Open. LOL
> they didn't even make it open to limited
> why are they angry on us.
> I didn't use any agent.


Even financial inv advisor was in open catagory but now it is going to be closed...what I suspect is, if they take more candidates now and fill their quota, there wont be any chance for those who are going to apply next year...so all states close theor intake so that they have enough requirement in cmng yrs...


----------



## gmgo.sg

GSingh08 said:


> Hi Sandy,
> 
> Vetassess result is valid for 3 years not more than that.
> 
> Regards,
> Kevin


Hi Kevin,

I have read this in vet website...post July 2012, there is no expiry for vet outcome...


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> Urgent forms are for age and visa expiry conditions only...vet will not accept any other reason for urgency requests...


Thanks Aunswa but I was not sure of applying to ACT so i guess i will wait for July. 

Now i am in no hurry to receive my Vet outcome. If they want they can take a month more I am not concerned .

I guess gmgo will have more company now. 

Manan


----------



## GSingh08

gmgo.sg said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> I have read this in vet website...post July 2012, there is no expiry for vet outcome...


Buddy,

I have checked that with my Agent who is being dealing in this area for last 15 years.

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## Garry2684

lakshay.vikas said:


> Pls guide..
> I am already done with IELTS with 7 each. My vet ack date is 19 th nov.
> What is this urgent form ? From where can one take it ? How to submit it to vet ?


Hi Lakshay,

Vet accepts those requests only in case of Age and Visa Expiration and not for State Occupation Lists


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Lakshay,
> 
> Vet accepts those requests only in case of Age and Visa Expiration and not for State Occupation Lists


You haven't submitted your application yet?

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> You haven't submitted your application yet?
> 
> Manan


Submitting today  

No Jobs in HR,

Vet courier was not received, Fax wasnt received in 10 attempts, its broken, so we were waiting for the Vet courier, bt now no option, so applying without Vet results copy. We will send it as soon as we receive it.


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Submitting today
> 
> No Jobs in HR,
> 
> Vet courier was not received, Fax wasnt received in 10 attempts, its broken, so we were waiting for the Vet courier, bt now no option, so applying without Vet results copy. We will send it as soon as we receive it.


Good, Do it as soon as you can. You don't have much time. 

I couldn't make it at least you should reach Canberra before us and be ready when we arrive 

Good Luck Bro.

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> Good, Do it as soon as you can. You don't have much time.
> 
> I couldn't make it at least you should reach Canberra before us and be ready when we arrive
> 
> Good Luck Bro.
> 
> Manan




Fingers Crossed bro!!

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## SL76

hi all
i submitted my EOI and SS on the same day : 13th Feb 2014. but havent got the acknowledgement email from SS. but my occupation too is now closed on the new list valid from 24th feb but open in the current list. where do i stand? ahhh this is a real disappointment  so sad


----------



## Garry2684

SL76 said:


> hi all
> i submitted my EOI and SS on the same day : 13th Feb 2014. but havent got the acknowledgement email from SS. but my occupation too is now closed on the new list valid from 24th feb but open in the current list. where do i stand? ahhh this is a real disappointment  so sad


Dont worry SL76,

You will get the Acknowledgement email soon.


----------



## SL76

Garry2684 said:


> Fingers Crossed bro!!
> 
> Thanks a lot!!





Garry2684 said:


> Dont worry SL76,
> 
> You will get the Acknowledgement email soon.


does it mean my SS application will be accepted? its says closed in the new list which is valid from 24th? am soo worried after all the hard work...


----------



## Garry2684

SL76 said:


> does it mean my SS application will be accepted? its says closed in the new list which is valid from 24th? am soo worried after all the hard work...


I reckon yes. Because My agent told me that we have to submit it asap, which means it will be accepted.


----------



## Sandy J

SL76 said:


> does it mean my SS application will be accepted? its says closed in the new list which is valid from 24th? am soo worried after all the hard work...



Your application will be considered as accepted for sure. No apprehensions on this.


----------



## Sandy J

GSingh08 said:


> Buddy,
> 
> I have checked that with my Agent who is being dealing in this area for last 15 years.
> 
> Regards,
> Gurdeep



Gurdeep, I feel immigration site info is more authenticated than agent's word.


----------



## SL76

Sandy J said:


> Your application will be considered as accepted for sure. No apprehensions on this.


thx Sandy am releived but wish i couod get a confirmation from them,, which i will not ...

i can understand what all are going through ohhhhhhh this is such a shock especially where the open occupations has directly gone into closed....


----------



## Sandy J

SL76 said:


> thx Sandy am releived but wish i couod get a confirmation from them,, which i will not ...
> 
> i can understand what all are going through ohhhhhhh this is such a shock especially where the open occupations has directly gone into closed....



Look for some artifacts(documented) that supports your statement and send them the same so that they take this seriously and not become complacent


----------



## Garry2684

Sandy J said:


> Look for some artifacts(documented) that supports your statement and send them the same so that they take this seriously and not become complacent


Guys,

The details of ACT SS clearly states that once your ACT SS is approved, your EOI is confirmed in the Skillselect and an invite would be automatically generated, so I believe its okay.

Also, it is valid for Closed Professions (With specified conditions), so I think Its perfectly alright. We just need to submit the application before the closure date.


----------



## Sandy J

Garry2684 said:


> Guys,
> 
> The details of ACT SS clearly states that once your ACT SS is approved, your EOI is confirmed in the Skillselect and an invite would be automatically generated, so I believe its okay.
> 
> Also, it is valid for Closed Professions (With specified conditions), so I think Its perfectly alright. We just need to submit the application before the closure date.



That's good news for you guys. Have you crossed the bridge?


----------



## Garry2684

Sandy J said:


> That's good news for you guys. Have you crossed the bridge?


Sandy,

M lodging my EOI and ACT SS today. My agent is very busy today and I am just waiting waiting for him to get free. Lol, hopefully, we will complete it today. Everything is ready, just to complete the forms.


----------



## Sandy J

Garry2684 said:


> Sandy,
> 
> M lodging my EOI and ACT SS today. My agent is very busy today and I am just waiting waiting for him to get free. Lol, hopefully, we will complete it today. Everything is ready, just to complete the forms.


Good, I noticed your signature got an extension lolz:scared:


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Garry2684 said:


> Sandy,
> 
> M lodging my EOI and ACT SS today. My agent is very busy today and I am just waiting waiting for him to get free. Lol, hopefully, we will complete it today. Everything is ready, just to complete the forms.


Great garry
I just checked with my agent that weather he has sent a reminder mail to vetassess or not. I am happy to share that my agent sent a reminder to vet on which he got a reply that my result has been posted which we will rcv shortly...
I am done with IELTS..


----------



## Manan_20

SL76 said:


> hi all
> i submitted my EOI and SS on the same day : 13th Feb 2014. but havent got the acknowledgement email from SS. but my occupation too is now closed on the new list valid from 24th feb but open in the current list. where do i stand? ahhh this is a real disappointment  so sad


As far as you have submitted the application before 24th you have nothing to worry about. You and gary will make it. You have enough time. 


Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> As far as you have submitted the application before 24th you have nothing to worry about. You and gary will make it. You have enough time.
> 
> 
> Manan


Yes, thats true  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Sandy,
> 
> M lodging my EOI and ACT SS today. My agent is very busy today and I am just waiting waiting for him to get free. Lol, hopefully, we will complete it today. Everything is ready, just to complete the forms.


Great work Garry. Best of Luck.


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Great work Garry. Best of Luck.


Thanks Bro.


----------



## Garry2684

lakshay.vikas said:


> Great garry
> I just checked with my agent that weather he has sent a reminder mail to vetassess or not. I am happy to share that my agent sent a reminder to vet on which he got a reply that my result has been posted which we will rcv shortly...
> I am done with IELTS..


GoodLuck Bro.

Update your signatures.


----------



## SL76

thanks, yes my agent just told me since 'applied' before 24th, it should be ok. I was thinking it should be 'approved' before 24th. so glad. but also, the site says that after SS does its job, they check for the occupation ceiling and if its not filled only they will issue the EOI. in other words, after SS approves he application but ceiling isnreached they will not receive the EOI. so still not 100 percent out of the woods... but hopeful .. 

all the best to all who are pending vetassess and running against time to get the EOI and SS submitted.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

SL76 said:


> thanks, yes my agent just told me since 'applied' before 24th, it should be ok. I was thinking it should be 'approved' before 24th. so glad. but also, the site says that after SS does its job, they check for the occupation ceiling and if its not filled only they will issue the EOI. in other words, after SS approves he application but ceiling isnreached they will not receive the EOI. so still not 100 percent out of the woods... but hopeful ..
> 
> all the best to all who are pending vetassess and running against time to get the EOI and SS submitted.


Went through the whole process on ACT website once again. My understanding too goes in favour of what ur agent said. Although for those whose profession is in limited or closed category in current list may unfortunately be unable to apply SS online before 24th as they have to first undergo the verification which as per the site itself takes around one month. Post verification they can apply for SS online along with the scanned copy of verification sent by ACT which unfortunately can never be before 24th.
Senior members pls correct if my understanding needs correction.


----------



## shubham.maksi

Quick question...

Will my vet outcome will be posted online...* Like status was 'in progress' .. And changed to "complete" on friday... Will this "complete" will changed to positive /negative....or the will only fax and let me know the outcome?

Do I keep checking vet status online...?


----------



## Manan_20

shubham.maksi said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Will my vet outcome will be posted online...* Like status was 'in progress' .. And changed to "complete" on friday... Will this "complete" will changed to positive /negative....or the will only fax and let me know the outcome?
> 
> Do I keep checking vet status online...?


You can request fax if you want but the status will change to positive or negative soon.

Manan


----------



## Yenigalla

shubham.maksi said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Will my vet outcome will be posted online...* Like status was 'in progress' .. And changed to "complete" on friday... Will this "complete" will changed to positive /negative....or the will only fax and let me know the outcome?
> 
> Do I keep checking vet status online...?


Grt. Shubm, you are right, the status will change to positive or negative definitely. But it may take around 48 hrs. Call Vetassess tomore morning and request them to fax you the assessed copy. Initiate a mail to them requesting a fax. Call them and request fir a fax later. All the best!


----------



## Yenigalla

lakshay.vikas said:


> Went through the whole process on ACT website once again. My understanding too goes in favour of what ur agent said. Although for those whose profession is in limited or closed category in current list may unfortunately be unable to apply SS online before 24th as they have to first undergo the verification which as per the site itself takes around one month. Post verification they can apply for SS online along with the scanned copy of verification sent by ACT which unfortunately can never be before 24th.
> Senior members pls correct if my understanding needs correction.


Verification takes around a week max. I know they mention a month on thier website . Sometimes they revert within 2 days too. These timelines are drawn based on recent completed cases . So members can still try and if lucky verification should be through .
Anyway these are our assumptions and we are still unsure how each state works.
Cheers to all


----------



## Sennara

shubham.maksi said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Will my vet outcome will be posted online...* Like status was 'in progress' .. And changed to "complete" on friday... Will this "complete" will changed to positive /negative....or the will only fax and let me know the outcome?
> 
> Do I keep checking vet status online...?


This is how it would look like.
They would not update on weekends. 
Mine completed on Friday. The outcome showed up on Monday night.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> This is how it would look like.
> They would not update on weekends.
> Mine completed on Friday. The outcome showed up on Monday night.


hmmm,,, what were you doing on facebook lol :couch2::couch2:


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> hmmm,,, what were you doing on facebook lol :couch2::couch2:


Lol. I was just sharing the news with friends.


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Hiii sennara,
> Hw is it going?what r ur plans?
> 
> Sree


Thanks for asking. I'm good. You?

At the moment, I'm just waiting for the invite. 
Hope to get it in the next round on the 24th. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SL76

hi all
i just found some info from other forums, that you can apply for EOI and SS with the vetassess fax copy and once you receive the original you can upload same. as per other forums, this has worked. Just look into this and see, so that you can lodge your applications before 24th. 

nothing like trying n nothing to loose.


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Nice to hear tht!!In my case i am still waiting!!Recently ACT has closed the door on me!! So after tghee assessment i guess i will wait for NSW!!Mean while Praying to God almighty!!
> 
> Sree


Sorry to hear that. I believe one day you'll definitely get what you're looking for. I'll pray for you too. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manan_20

sree1982 said:


> Nice to hear tht!!In my case i am still waiting!!Recently ACT has closed the door on me!! So after tghee assessment i guess i will wait for NSW!!Mean while Praying to God almighty!!
> 
> Sree


So me and you are in the same boat now. Same occupation and same state.

Manan


----------



## sree1982

“No one saves us but ourselves. No one can and no one may. We ourselves must walk the path.”
― Gautama Buddha

Sree


----------



## Manan_20

sree1982 said:


> Yess manan!! i guess gmgo is also with us!!Any news from vettasses!!Did u send the reminder mail!!
> Sree


Yes i forgot Gmgo, his results are long coming now. 

No i haven't send them a reminder. Guess there is no point in pushing when i know i just have to wait. Let them take as much time as they want now. Just give me by June i am good with it. 

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

Do anyone got any idea how to do property valuation?


----------



## sree1982

Black_Rose said:


> Do anyone got any idea how to do property valuation?


Hii blackrose..
Here in India Government have decided the minimum land value and can be accesses from Govt site where in you have to mention the area n they will give the value per sq.m. n also i there r people who would assess the property values.

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Any info.on gmgo he ws the first person in the reult awaiting list..
Sree


----------



## Black_Rose

sree1982 said:


> Hii blackrose..
> Here in India Government have decided the minimum land value and can be accesses from Govt site where in you have to mention the area n they will give the value per sq.m. n also i there r people who would assess the property values.
> 
> Sree


actually i dont know much about how to show them financial solvency by giving property valuation. but in my property papers one is already written the value it worths, but its in bangali and there are lots of pages. is it ok if i just translate it and submit. !!!:yield:


----------



## Rodsron

Black_Rose said:


> Do anyone got any idea how to do property valuation?


Just give them a approx value, or if you want with a proof catch hold of a certified valuer and value the property.he will give a complete report and hardly cost anything.This will also act as a proof of the valuation and value.


----------



## sree1982

Black_Rose said:


> actually i dont know much about how to show them financial solvency by giving property valuation. but in my property papers one is already written the value it worths, but its in bangali and there are lots of pages. is it ok if i just translate it and submit. !!!:yield:


Are they asking for proof?If so then it is better you contact a certified valuer!! because otherwise then what the paper might be showing would be the value at the time when you purchased the same!!May not actually show the current market price!!If you know someone in bank then contact them.Most bank will have a valuer!!

Sree


----------



## thenagpal

*****..*

wtf!!!!!!!!!!!
i sent my file on 18.11.13
lodged date-22.11.two days ago isent them a email regardin my status.
i got a mail in reply..
a concern person replied..
i got your file now...
i shall start your assessment as soon as possible

wat is this


----------



## gmgo.sg

Manan_20 said:


> So me and you are in the same boat now. Same occupation and same state.
> 
> Manan


I am also there buddy


----------



## gmgo.sg

sree1982 said:


> Any info.on gmgo he ws the first person in the reult awaiting list..
> Sree


I am still waiting...i think, i shld get it this week which is 16th week excluding christmas holidays...and i have seen a lot of candidates with our occupation got their results in 16 weeks...


----------



## roze

thenagpal said:


> wtf!!!!!!!!!!!
> i sent my file on 18.11.13
> lodged date-22.11.two days ago isent them a email regardin my status.
> i got a mail in reply..
> a concern person replied..
> i got your file now...
> i shall start your assessment as soon as possible
> 
> wat is this


Oh that is really Bad


----------



## gmgo.sg

thenagpal said:


> wtf!!!!!!!!!!!
> i sent my file on 18.11.13
> lodged date-22.11.two days ago isent them a email regardin my status.
> i got a mail in reply..
> a concern person replied..
> i got your file now...
> i shall start your assessment as soon as possible
> 
> wat is this


Brother i understand your frustration...there r people waiting from Oct without results anounced yet...we can just wait...atleast that is the only thing in our hand...all the best


----------



## sree1982

thenagpal said:


> wtf!!!!!!!!!!!
> i sent my file on 18.11.13
> lodged date-22.11.two days ago isent them a email regardin my status.
> i got a mail in reply..
> a concern person replied..
> i got your file now...
> i shall start your assessment as soon as possible
> 
> wat is this



Is the lodged date 22/11 or 22/1...if its 22/11 then its really bad!!!what were these guys doing?
Sree


----------



## sree1982

gmgo.sg said:


> Brother i understand your frustration...there r people waiting from Oct without results anounced yet...we can just wait...atleast that is the only thing in our hand...all the best


Hii gmgo,
I dont think he is worried about the result!!An application lodged in 22/11 has not even been started to process until 15/2.ie 3 months!!!Phew!!!Now i am happy that ACT has closed!! Released a lot of tension!!

Sree


----------



## thenagpal

you r right dear..but there should be a streamline process...
no guidelines.......
only hope & wait is there....
3 months passed.......
still waiting....


----------



## aunswa

People, they need only 3-5 days to assess you and give you positive or negative answer, the reason why they need more then 10 weeks is because of plenty applications, have you had a look how many occupations does vetassess assesses? I do not know why are you wondering?
Just wait and be patient...

And one more information, about urgent form, it is not true that they accept urgent form just for age and visa expiry conditions, I know example where they accepted urgent form because of pregnancy...you just need good reason and I am sure that they would approve it...
All the best people...be calm...


----------



## Zubin_77

Dear All,
In this week, I will be through with my submission of VETASSESS application. In one of the threads I read that we only have to upload our papers. No need to send the hard copies. Is this true ? Can someone please give some clarity on this point. 

Thanks,
Zubin


----------



## shubham.maksi

Zubin_77 said:


> Dear All,
> In this week, I will be through with my submission of VETASSESS application. In one of the threads I read that we only have to upload our papers. No need to send the hard copies. Is this true ? Can someone please give some clarity on this point.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zubin


I submitted in November... That time I have to courier my documents... I have read somewhere in same thread that we don't have to courier the doc anymore... 

Go through the older post in the same thread or wait for someone to respond who recently submitted application... 

Cheers


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi*

Any news for today Guys...

all of you seem to have gone quiet...

Keep posting adn chatting...


----------



## DuMigrant

Hi ,

Need Guidance.

A Friend of mine applied for vetassess assessment (ANZSCO 221214) (Internal Auditor) and his assessment was negative. He works as Manager Fraud and Complaince in a Mobile Telecom company . According to the assessment authorities , the IA should be an independant function and according to them the Fraud and compalince job is a mangement of operational business which reports to the finance department. They say that your position cannot be considered as a independent as described by ANZSCO. Therefore please can you guide what is the right skill that need to be considered for ANZSCO for an Fraud and complaince manager who reports to the CFO (finance division). Thanks


----------



## jaideepf1407

shubham.maksi said:


> I submitted in November... That time I have to courier my documents... I have read somewhere in same thread that we don't have to courier the doc anymore... Go through the older post in the same thread or wait for someone to respond who recently submitted application... Cheers


Submitted in Jan..you can upload all the Docs online after Payment is made.. You get a period of 1 month

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## [email protected]

DuMigrant said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Need Guidance.
> 
> A Friend of mine applied for vetassess assessment (ANZSCO 221214) (Internal Auditor) and his assessment was negative. He works as Manager Fraud and Complaince in a Mobile Telecom company . According to the assessment authorities , the IA should be an independant function and according to them the Fraud and compalince job is a mangement of operational business which reports to the finance department. They say that your position cannot be considered as a independent as described by ANZSCO. Therefore please can you guide what is the right skill that need to be considered for ANZSCO for an Fraud and complaince manager who reports to the CFO (finance division). Thanks


Hi DU migrant,

Please read the tasks and responsibilities for each job code as described by ANZCO.. Also, iF You still have any doubts, then would advise you to get in touch with a registered migration agent(MARA agent) so that you get the right guidance

Thanks


----------



## Manan_20

Zubin_77 said:


> Dear All,
> In this week, I will be through with my submission of VETASSESS application. In one of the threads I read that we only have to upload our papers. No need to send the hard copies. Is this true ? Can someone please give some clarity on this point.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zubin



Welcome to the Club!! now we have 4 people who applied as a Financial Investment Manager to VET waiting for results. All waiting for NSW to open up.

I don't think you have to send them anymore. But better reconfirm it with seniors or someone who has recently applied.

Manan


----------



## Zubin_77

jaideepf1407 said:


> Submitted in Jan..you can upload all the Docs online after Payment is made.. You get a period of 1 month
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Thanks Jaideep.... so just to reconfirm, sending hard copies is no longer needed, am I correct ?


regards,
Zubin


----------



## shubham.maksi

It's positive..... Thanks for all the support and guidance. 

ACT news is the party spoiler.... 

Now decision to make........ Either NT or wait till July for new states to revise their list. 

I know I should have done this earlier..but I will be taking ielts on 8th March. ......

Time to update the signature and xls sheet. 

Thanks


----------



## vinit

gary31 said:


> Congrats to fellow expats for + ve outcome.
> 
> As my application is on hold till April, went for vacation - all thanks to vetassess
> 
> I was going through occupation cieling on immi website and I am curious to know howcome a profession shows 43 against 1620 and still it went special condition apply in SA.
> 
> Do they any threshold per state to follow ?


Hi Gary,

Could u please post the link where u were able to access this data? 

Cheers


----------



## umeshinaz

Zubin_77 said:


> Dear All,
> In this week, I will be through with my submission of VETASSESS application. In one of the threads I read that we only have to upload our papers. No need to send the hard copies. Is this true ? Can someone please give some clarity on this point.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zubin


Hi,

Now the process has changed. You don't have to send any documents through courier. Just upload all the color scanned copies of the documents. These are treated as original and also you don't have to attest any doc, except the statutory declaration.

Hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## Zubin_77

umeshinaz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Now the process has changed. You don't have to send any documents through courier. Just upload all the color scanned copies of the documents. These are treated as original and also you don't have to attest any doc, except the statutory declaration.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks Umesh


----------



## mora123

Hi Friends,

Congrats to those who got positive assessment. I heard that for some state territory does need IELTS as there is high demand of Skilled Engineers . Is't true can anyone tell which state is that in Aussie and how to approach it.

I will be waiting for early suggestions

Thanks in advance.
mora123


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



gary31 said:


> Feeling pathetic, Dream shattered by ACT - my occupation shows as closed in the post feb list.
> 
> 
> NOW 2 QUESTIONS IN MIND WHICH MAY GIVE A HOPE TO MANY OF US
> 
> Q1 - If an occupation is not in the list , are there any chances of addition of that in future. For example 223311 is not in WA or NT as of now can it be added in future ?
> 
> 
> 
> Q2 - When do NT, WA , SA , NSW , Victoria , ACT update the occupation list
> 
> 
> 
> My agent informed me that It has been observed that in JUNE- JULY majority of the states revise there occupation list , is that true ?
> 
> 
> PLEASE POST YOUR ANSWERS AND SPREAD AS MUCH AWARENESS AS POSSIBLE



Hi Garry,

Keep the faith, things will work out for sure. Its a matter of another 3 months, and I'm sure the new list will be out.

I believe this is a review period and the flood gates are bound to open much earlier than anticipated.

Remember - Hard work never goes in Vain.


----------



## vinit

For all those who are opening all the regional sites for checking the availability of their respective skills, one stop shop for the availability along with the states' terms & conditions are available on http://www.anzscosearch.com 

It will save u all a lot of time... Enjoy


----------



## jaideepf1407

Zubin_77 said:


> Thanks Jaideep.... so just to reconfirm, sending hard copies is no longer needed, am I correct ? regards, Zubin


Your right

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Black_Rose

It's Positive. Thank u VETASSESS. Luv u ... 
I pray everyone waiting for outcome will get it Positive soon.


----------



## Black_Rose

I dont know how you guys saying the state will change their occupation list on July !! How do you know that !!

State has their own timetable when they release their own Occupation List.

SOL updates in every July.


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> It's Positive. Thank u VETASSESS. Luv u ...
> I pray everyone waiting for outcome will get it Positive soon.


Congratulations!!

All the best with your other processes!!


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> All the best with your other processes!!


Thank You my Friend. Please pray for me.


----------



## shubham.maksi

Black_Rose said:


> It's Positive. Thank u VETASSESS. Luv u ...
> I pray everyone waiting for outcome will get it Positive soon.


Congratulations... Mine too... Struggle starts now... Lol


----------



## Black_Rose

:fingerscrossed:


shubham.maksi said:


> Congratulations... Mine too... Struggle starts now... Lol


For your kind information, I hope you know NT is going to update their list on March. Lets pray our occupation stay alive in the new list. However, Its there in their draft version but who knows what will happen in the final version.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations to all fellow members who recvd the wonderful positive news from VETASSESS.


----------



## roze

Black_Rose said:


> It's Positive. Thank u VETASSESS. Luv u ...
> I pray everyone waiting for outcome will get it Positive soon.


Congratulation Rose


----------



## sree1982

Black_Rose said:


> It's Positive. Thank u VETASSESS. Luv u ...
> I pray everyone waiting for outcome will get it Positive soon.


Great news mate!!One more out of the box!!Are you trying for ACT or waiting??
Any way all the best for next step!!
Sree


----------



## Black_Rose

sree1982 said:


> Great news mate!!One more out of the box!!Are you trying for ACT or waiting??
> Any way all the best for next step!!
> Sree


Dont know bro, ACT closed my occupation. so, I will take down my speed a bit. I am waiting for my IELTS result...and i think nothing is in my hand now.. i have to move on and see. Thanks anyway .


----------



## ashish1e834

Congratulations Black Rose


----------



## Black_Rose

roze said:


> Congratulation Rose


Thank You :kiss: lol


----------



## sree1982

Black_Rose said:


> Dont know bro, ACT closed my occupation. so, I will take down my speed a bit. I am waiting for my IELTS result...and i think nothing is in my hand now.. i have to move on and see. Thanks anyway .


Same as my situation!!Anyways one more hurdle is over!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

shubham.maksi said:


> It's positive..... Thanks for all the support and guidance.
> 
> ACT news is the party spoiler....
> 
> Now decision to make........ Either NT or wait till July for new states to revise their list.
> 
> I know I should have done this earlier..but I will be taking ielts on 8th March. ......
> 
> Time to update the signature and xls sheet.
> 
> Thanks


Great news man!!All the best for your future processes!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Hii friends.
For those who are interested in NT have a look at the draft occupation list for 2014!!Have a look!!

http://www.dob.nt.gov.au/Employment/workforce-development/Documents/draft_NTSOPL_2014.pdf

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Black_Rose said:


> Thank You :kiss: lol


Hii,

Blackrose i forgot to ask you one thing!!were your employer been contacted??If so what did they ask?

Sree


----------



## Black_Rose

sree1982 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Blackrose i forgot to ask you one thing!!were your employer been contacted??If so what did they ask?
> 
> Sree


No. they didnt call anyone. even if they would i dont think i would talk to them lol.


----------



## gary31

vinit said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Could u please post the link where u were able to access this data?
> 
> Cheers


Here u go 

SkillSelect – SkillSelect

Check on reports page


----------



## gary31

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Garry,
> 
> Keep the faith, things will work out for sure. Its a matter of another 3 months, and I'm sure the new list will be out.
> 
> I believe this is a review period and the flood gates are bound to open much earlier than anticipated.
> 
> Remember - Hard work never goes in Vain.


Thanks Neville , I just wish everyone gets what they want . All the best to all of u guyz


----------



## gary31

sree1982 said:


> Hii friends.
> For those who are interested in NT have a look at the draft occupation list for 2014!!Have a look!!
> 
> http://www.dob.nt.gov.au/Employment/workforce-development/Documents/draft_NTSOPL_2014.pdf
> 
> Sree


Thanks for sharing bro. Gives a little hope


----------



## ashish1e834

shubham.maksi said:


> Congratulations... Mine too... Struggle starts now... Lol




Congrats Shubham!!


----------



## ashish1e834

vinit said:


> For all those who are opening all the regional sites for checking the availability of their respective skills, one stop shop for the availability along with the states' terms & conditions are available on ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)
> 
> It will save u all a lot of time... Enjoy


This is awesome man... its just amazing that we have such contributors on this forum who add great value to it.

Thanks Vinit


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> Thanks Neville , I just wish everyone gets what they want . All the best to all of u guyz


Hi all
Good news that I got my positive assessment from Vet for my profession 223311 today by post from vet. I am done with IELTS with 7 each. Time to file SS and EOI.


----------



## BKC

*New to Froum*

Dear All,

I was a silent reader of this post for few months, this forum is helping many by sharing senior's valuable experiences and suggestions. I have started my PR journey and I would need all your guidance to go on. 

Congratulations to all who have received positive outcome and I wish good luck to other's who are waiting for outcome.

I lodged my application on 10th Feb 2014 through an agent, hope my journey will be smooth and will get the desired out come at the end till then let me relaxopcorn:

BKC


----------



## Rahul82

*Advise on 149212*



rashe_12 said:


> Generic questions - dates of employment, designation, date of promotion to customer service manager.
> 
> Questions to me were the ones listed above + my day to day roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Nothing difficult so not to worry. And they don't call for all applications



Hi dear , 

Please advise wthr this occupation 149212 will open in 2014-15 south australia or act scol list as it has been closed in both the state. 
I already got the +assessment for 149212 customer service manager on 18 feb14

Rahul


----------



## GSingh08

Congartulation Rose,

Mate see patients always pay.

Regards,
Gurdeep


----------



## sree1982

Rahul82 said:


> Hi dear ,
> 
> Please advise wthr this occupation 149212 will open in 2014-15 south australia or act scol list as it has been closed in both the state.
> I already got the +assessment for 149212 customer service manager on 18 feb14
> 
> Rahul


Hii Rahul,
I dont think anybody can answer this!!Because its really unpredictable!!ACT has already come up with the list!!Even occupations which were in open stages got closed directly!!May be as some are saying its a checking mechanism as a lot of applications are coming and they may reopen it in a later stage!!NT has come up with their draft occupation list! NSW would put their list in July!!Others may update in march or in July!!
In short we cannot predict!!Let us all be optimistic and wait!!

Sree


----------



## gary31

lakshay.vikas said:


> Hi all
> Good news that I got my positive assessment from Vet for my profession 223311 today by post from vet. I am done with IELTS with 7 each. Time to file SS and EOI.


Congrats buddy

I am also in the same occupation as urs , Gud to see u on the forum


----------



## Sandy J

Black_Rose said:


> It's Positive. Thank u VETASSESS. Luv u ...
> I pray everyone waiting for outcome will get it Positive soon.



Congo :whoo:Black Rose


----------



## Sandy J

shubham.maksi said:


> It's positive..... Thanks for all the support and guidance.
> 
> ACT news is the party spoiler....
> 
> Now decision to make........ Either NT or wait till July for new states to revise their list.
> 
> I know I should have done this earlier..but I will be taking ielts on 8th March. ......
> 
> Time to update the signature and xls sheet.
> 
> Thanks



Shubh News for Shubham! Congrats


----------



## Sandy J

Let me reveal mine too! 

Its "Positive" ...Great Forum Great People....)


----------



## sree1982

Sandy J said:


> Let me reveal mine too!
> 
> Its "Positive" ...Great Forum Great People....)


Hii sandy!!

Congrats man!! Great news!!So now i think oct pending list is over!!Nov ack guys be ready!!

Sree


----------



## Sandy J

sree1982 said:


> Hii sandy!!
> 
> Congrats man!! Great news!!So now i think oct pending list is over!!Nov ack guys be ready!!
> 
> Sree



Thanks Sree Gud luck to u.


----------



## micro

*Query*



shubham.maksi said:


> Congratulations... Mine too... Struggle starts now... Lol


Hi Shubham,

Glad that you have received a Positive Outcome from Vetassess. 

I have applied my Skills Assessment on 23rd Dec 2013 and received Acknowledgment on 23rd Dec 2013. Still waiting for my outcome.

How much experience do you have? Have you also applied for Points Assessment too?

Thanks,
Micro


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> Congrats buddy
> 
> I am also in the same occupation as urs , Gud to see u on the forum


Thanks gary

Real test now... unable to find job openings for the designated occupation in ACT.


----------



## SL76

hi all who got vetassess positive and black roas
Congrats !!


----------



## ashish1e834

Congratulations Sandy


----------



## Black_Rose

Sandy J said:


> Let me reveal mine too!
> 
> Its "Positive" ...Great Forum Great People....)


A good reveal  Congrats.


----------



## rk91076

gmgo.sg said:


> Brother i understand your frustration...there r people waiting from Oct without results anounced yet...we can just wait...atleast that is the only thing in our hand...all the best


Hi friends,

its been long time since i am going through this valuable forum so today finally i m joining...

For those who have applied under 222311 to vetassess need to keep more patience..

it is taking much more time than stated on theri site...in my case my docs were acknowledged on 17th Sept2013.


----------



## sree1982

rk91076 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> its been long time since i am going through this valuable forum so today finally i m joining...
> 
> For those who have applied under 222311 to vetassess need to keep more patience..
> 
> it is taking much more time than stated on theri site...in my case my docs were acknowledged on 17th Sept2013.


Hii RK,
Sep 17th!! it's been a long time man.Haven't you contacted them? 

I think for everyone applied for FIA needs to do research on the timeline for anyone who has done assessment.If anybody knows someone pls share the time line!!

Sree


----------



## gary31

lakshay.vikas said:


> Thanks gary
> 
> Real test now... unable to find job openings for the designated occupation in ACT.


I know that is a pain. I have checked many websites but was able to locate only 1 for ACT . Which all websites are you searching ?


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> I know that is a pain. I have checked many websites but was able to locate only 1 for ACT . Which all websites are you searching ?


Just finished my search with 6 job listings.
I searched on seek, indeed, hays, jobseeker, linkedin and monster.
Its real pain to first search and then submit employment statemment for each job listing stating how ur candidature suits that job...
Seems as if making resume 6 times for 6 job listings.


----------



## Black_Rose

lakshay.vikas said:


> Just finished my search with 6 job listings.
> I searched on seek, indeed, hays, jobseeker, linkedin and monster.
> Its real pain to first search and then submit employment statemment for each job listing stating how ur candidature suits that job...
> Seems as if making resume 6 times for 6 job listings.


lol...Its really hard mate. whats ur occupation?


----------



## shubham.maksi

micro said:


> Hi Shubham,
> 
> Glad that you have received a Positive Outcome from Vetassess.
> 
> I have applied my Skills Assessment on 23rd Dec 2013 and received Acknowledgment on 23rd Dec 2013. Still waiting for my outcome.
> 
> How much experience do you have? Have you also applied for Points Assessment too?
> 
> Thanks,
> Micro


Thanks bro... 
Only 4. 5 years.... No point assessment... 

Taking Ielts on 8th..might wait for other states to revise their list.. As there is only NT available now... Let's see.. Ielts first..


----------



## shubham.maksi

Sandy J said:


> Shubh News for Shubham! Congrats


He he he. Thanks bro... Congratulations to u too... Be active on forum...


----------



## rashe_12

Rahul82 said:


> Hi dear ,
> 
> Please advise wthr this occupation 149212 will open in 2014-15 south australia or act scol list as it has been closed in both the state.
> I already got the +assessment for 149212 customer service manager on 18 feb14
> 
> Rahul


Hi Rahul,

Not sure whether this occupation will come up on their new list. This was a new occupation which was added last year and was in "open" status until almost till the end (June/July 2013). 

In the new ACT list published in Aug 2013 it came as "Limited" and within 6 months its closed now. 

I couldn't get suitable jobs for verification so hoping that it comes up in the new list not just in ACT but in other states too in July 2014.


----------



## gary31

lakshay.vikas said:


> Just finished my search with 6 job listings.
> I searched on seek, indeed, hays, jobseeker, linkedin and monster.
> Its real pain to first search and then submit employment statemment for each job listing stating how ur candidature suits that job...
> Seems as if making resume 6 times for 6 job listings.


Hi Lakshay

Mail me ur number on [email protected] . Lets be intouch and share some training & development details.


----------



## ashish1e834

rashe_12 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Not sure whether this occupation will come up on their new list. This was a new occupation which was added last year and was in "open" status until almost till the end (June/July 2013).
> 
> In the new ACT list published in Aug 2013 it came as "Limited" and within 6 months its closed now.
> 
> I couldn't get suitable jobs for verification so hoping that it comes up in the new list not just in ACT but in other states too in July 2014.




I read somewhere on the forum that prior to 2013 it was in the list in 2009 or, 2010.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Black_Rose said:


> lol...Its really hard mate. whats ur occupation?


My occupation is 223311.


----------



## Rahul82

Can anybody tell the validity of vetassess outcome ?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Rahul82 said:


> Can anybody tell the validity of vetassess outcome ?



Vetassess assessments are valid for life time. 

This is applicable to all results after 2010


----------



## Black_Rose

Do vetassess provide with any tracking number for express courier? anyone got the hardcopy via express courier please share your experience


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> Do vetassess provide with any tracking number for express courier? anyone got the hardcopy via express courier please share your experience


No. No tracking number. I git mine one week after the completion.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Black_Rose said:


> Do vetassess provide with any tracking number for express courier? anyone got the hardcopy via express courier please share your experience


.

Hi,

Congrats on a positive outcome Blackrose. Worth the long wait i suppose. 

Vetassess, will send your documents via post only. Hence it should reach you within 7 - 10 days.

In case you are using an agent, they will receive the hard copy.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> No. No tracking number. I git mine one week after the completion.


So, you got it the following Friday right? What service do they use? FedEx Dhl, TNT?


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> So, you got it the following Friday right? What service do they use? FedEx Dhl, TNT?


Yes. They just sent it by Australia Post's express service.


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Not sure whether this occupation will come up on their new list. This was a new occupation which was added last year and was in "open" status until almost till the end (June/July 2013).
> 
> In the new ACT list published in Aug 2013 it came as "Limited" and within 6 months its closed now.
> 
> I couldn't get suitable jobs for verification so hoping that it comes up in the new list not just in ACT but in other states too in July 2014.



Check in seek.com. You ll get it. I was searching yesterday. Managed to find few.


----------



## Sandy J

ashish1e834 said:


> I read somewhere on the forum that prior to 2013 it was in the list in 2009 or, 2010.


In 2011, it was in Western Australia list.


----------



## Sandy J

shubham.maksi said:


> He he he. Thanks bro... Congratulations to u too... Be active on forum...



Thanks Buddy. I will


----------



## mora123

Black_Rose said:


> Do vetassess provide with any tracking number for express courier? anyone got the hardcopy via express courier please share your experience


Congrats Black_Rose for your Assessment - 

mora123


----------



## rk91076

Dear Sree,

We contacted VETASSESS and as per them there are cases in 222311 which are taking longer then usual.
SO i m Waiting....Thats the only option..in any case after 23rd we will have to wait for july 2014...so hoping to receive either before 22nd or any time b4 july 2014.


----------



## Rahul82

Sandy J said:


> Check in seek.com. You ll get it. I was searching yesterday. Managed to find few.


Thanks sandy ....i have no other option to wait till july 2014 for 149212 occupation.
Hope for the best .......


----------



## Sandy J

Rahul82 said:


> Thanks sandy ....i have no other option to wait till july 2014 for 149212 occupation.
> Hope for the best .......


Welcome Rahul. Most of us are facing this situation but we have to be optimistic. One good thing is if the occupation gets open in new list of ACT or in any other state, many people will sail through as they would accept the score of 7 overall in IELTS and not 7 in each which has made people obnoxious and crazy:faint:


----------



## roze

Is there any one with Occupation Code 234313 ????


----------



## Black_Rose

roze said:


> Is there any one with Occupation Code 234313 ????


your occupation code is too hard.


----------



## roze

Black_Rose said:


> your occupation code is too hard.


awwww


How its Hard?


----------



## Garry2684

Hello Everyone,

I wasnt here for like last 4 days, but have been checking the updates every now and then as soon as I get a moment. Life became a roller coaster ride as soon as the news from ACT was out with the new occupation list.

I am glad that I completed filing of my EOI on 18-Feb-2014 and the ACT SS Application on 19-Feb-2014. The delay happened due to my Vetassess fax not completely received and no trace of courier they sent. Finally, my agent had to call Vetassess on Monday morning and ask them to resend the fax telling them that the client will be suffering due to new ACT list. The Vetassess concern sent us the fax immediately and I had almost all required documents ready and somehow I could not find my experience letters sent to Vet . Found them yesterday and lodged the applications.

Sigh!!!!!

I cannot express in words how relaxed I am feeling now. 

Kudos to my agent for all the good work. I am really happy with the kind of work I and my agent did on the documents. Looking forward to a positive outcome on ACT SS. Fingers Crossed.

For anyone who needs any help on the process, feel free to PM me, I am free now 

Black_Rose, PM me what all details you need, I will reply asap bro.

Manan, how are you doing buddy? I can see that you have no expressed no hurries now, good luck bro. I am sure something will turn up and you will get all you desire 

Cheers,
Garry

--------------------------->Updating Signature Again<------------------


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> your occupation code is too hard.


Congrats Black_Rose for your positive outcome , I know I am perhaps the last one to congratulate you, but you know already how busy I have been with my application  Good Luck mate.


----------



## gary31

Hi Guyz

A quick question - why are people not so keen to move ahead with NT but wait for other states to open the occupation list ?

Is NT not a good option to move or are there not enough job opportunities


----------



## Garry2684

gary31 said:


> Hi Guyz
> 
> A quick question - why are people not so keen to move ahead with NT but wait for other states to open the occupation list ?
> 
> Is NT not a good option to move or are there not enough job opportunities


Most people do not consider it suitable for skilled immigrants. I have numerous friends, who are not at all happy in NT let it be employment or standards of life,

But, if you do not have your occupation listed on any other state's list, I believe you should apply for it.

Cheers,


----------



## sree1982

Garry2684 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I wasnt here for like last 4 days, but have been checking the updates every now and then as soon as I get a moment. Life became a roller coaster ride as soon as the news from ACT was out with the new occupation list.
> 
> I am glad that I completed filing of my EOI on 18-Feb-2014 and the ACT SS Application on 19-Feb-2014. The delay happened due to my Vetassess fax not completely received and no trace of courier they sent. Finally, my agent had to call Vetassess on Monday morning and ask them to resend the fax telling them that the client will be suffering due to new ACT list. The Vetassess concern sent us the fax immediately and I had almost all required documents ready and somehow I could not find my experience letters sent to Vet . Found them yesterday and lodged the applications.
> 
> Sigh!!!!!
> 
> I cannot express in words how relaxed I am feeling now.
> 
> Kudos to my agent for all the good work. I am really happy with the kind of work I and my agent did on the documents. Looking forward to a positive outcome on ACT SS. Fingers Crossed.
> 
> For anyone who needs any help on the process, feel free to PM me, I am free now
> 
> Black_Rose, PM me what all details you need, I will reply asap bro.
> 
> Manan, how are you doing buddy? I can see that you have no expressed no hurries now, good luck bro. I am sure something will turn up and you will get all you desire
> 
> Cheers,
> Garry
> 
> --------------------------->Updating Signature Again<------------------


Hii Gary,
Good to know that you have completed the whole process!!May God bless you to update your signature more frequently!!Keep us all in your prayers!!Will definitely reach up to you for any guidance!!All the best mate!!
Sree


----------



## BossLadyMo

HELP!!! My transcript woes are not over yet! I found out my university forgot to include my graduating project and one of my final year courses in my transcript...and the results are nowhere to be found! Please has anyone faced a similar situation? I'm sooo distraught. I fear my degree, even though it's 5yrs, might be equated to an associate degree without my graduating project. Pls is there anything I can do about this? The dept is refusing to even minute on the transcript that 2 courses are not included. I don't know what else to do. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## gary31

Garry2684 said:


> Most people do not consider it suitable for skilled immigrants. I have numerous friends, who are not at all happy in NT let it be employment or standards of life,
> 
> But, if you do not have your occupation listed on any other state's list, I believe you should apply for it.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Garry

My occupation shows under priorty list for NT which will be published in March.

However my vetassess is on hold till April end as I need to send the April month salary slip in order to get a positive outcome.

So should I go ahead with NT in the begining May or wait for June - July for other states to open the occupation.


----------



## gary31

Sandy J said:


> Welcome Rahul. Most of us are facing this situation but we have to be optimistic. One good thing is if the occupation gets open in new list of ACT or in any other state, many people will sail through as they would accept the score of 7 overall in IELTS and not 7 in each which has made people obnoxious and crazy:faint:


Has ACT changed this recently ?


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Congrats Black_Rose for your positive outcome , I know I am perhaps the last one to congratulate you, but you know already how busy I have been with my application  Good Luck mate.


Good Luck with your EOI and ACT SS. You are way closer to victory.


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Good Luck with your EOI and ACT SS. You are way closer to victory.


Thanks Bro.

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

gary31 said:


> Hi Garry
> 
> My occupation shows under priorty list for NT which will be published in March.
> 
> However my vetassess is on hold till April end as I need to send the April month salary slip in order to get a positive outcome.
> 
> So should I go ahead with NT in the begining May or wait for June - July for other states to open the occupation.


Hi gary,

If you have to send the April month salary slip, you will most likely get the outcome in mid of May. Then, it would be only a month and half before you can plan for ACT. I am sure your occupation will be in the list. 
But, if you find NT okay, you can apply there also. Based on the feedback of my 7-8 friends in NT, I would not recommend it. When I told them that ACT is closing and I can still go for NT, they told me not to do it and asked me to wait instead.

Again, these are the experiences of my friends and it may vary according to different people. 

Hope that helps.

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

gary31 said:


> Has ACT changed this recently ?


ACT released a new list which will be effective from 24 Feb 2014, most of the open occupations have been closed


----------



## gary31

Garry2684 said:


> Hi gary,
> 
> If you have to send the April month salary slip, you will most likely get the outcome in mid of May. Then, it would be only a month and half before you can plan for ACT. I am sure your occupation will be in the list.
> But, if you find NT okay, you can apply there also. Based on the feedback of my 7-8 friends in NT, I would not recommend it. When I told them that ACT is closing and I can still go for NT, they told me not to do it and asked me to wait instead.
> 
> Again, these are the experiences of my friends and it may vary according to different people.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Cheers,


Sure it does , Thanks


----------



## BossLadyMo

Anyone pls? Concerning my previous question


----------



## Black_Rose

BossLadyMo said:


> Anyone pls? Concerning my previous question


you case is a bit complicated and I suggest you contact to any MARA certified agent in your country before proceed. Good Luck.


----------



## Garry2684

BossLadyMo said:


> Anyone pls? Concerning my previous question


Why dont you call Vetassess directly and ask them? I remember I saw on their website that you can even contact them for advisory services. Scan their website for this. 

Thanks,


----------



## BossLadyMo

I don't know of any MARA agent here in Nigeria. I tried calling VETASSESS, but was told inly an assessor can detwrmine that, and I would have to speak with one. Please when is the best time to get theough to an assessor?


----------



## Rahul82

gary31 said:


> Has ACT changed this recently ?


Yes act new list already uploaded eff from 24 feb14


----------



## Garry2684

BossLadyMo said:


> I don't know of any MARA agent here in Nigeria. I tried calling VETASSESS, but was told inly an assessor can detwrmine that, and I would have to speak with one. Please when is the best time to get theough to an assessor?


Do you want to hire an agent or not? if you want to hire an agent, you can hire even outsyd nigeria. If u dont, only vetassess accessors cn help u. you need to check with them for availability.

thanks


----------



## Garry2684

BossLadyMo said:


> I don't know of any MARA agent here in Nigeria. I tried calling VETASSESS, but was told inly an assessor can detwrmine that, and I would have to speak with one. Please when is the best time to get theough to an assessor?


Here is your agent:

https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-...ails/?id=fa684cc8-a452-e311-9402-005056ab0eca

Contact this fellow, he is available as per the information on the mara.gov.au portal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Here is your agent:
> 
> https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-...ails/?id=fa684cc8-a452-e311-9402-005056ab0eca
> 
> Contact this fellow, he is available as per the information on the mara.gov.au portal.
> 
> Hope this helps.


WoW!! Look at that signature. By the time you settle in Canberra it would be 4 lines at least.  Good Luck Dude.

I am not in any hurry now. I haven't even approached VET now and i don't plan to. Let them work as slow as they want. Just give me positive 5 years plus experience and 5 bonus points for taking such a long time.:clock:

Congratulations to Black Rose but i think you will have to wait or apply to NT which i don't think is a such a great choice but decision is yours.

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> WoW!! Look at that signature. By the time you settle in Canberra it would be 4 lines at least.  Good Luck Dude.
> 
> I am not in any hurry now. I haven't even approached VET now and i don't plan to. Let them work as slow as they want. Just give me positive 5 years plus experience and 5 bonus points for taking such a long time.:clock:
> 
> Congratulations to Black Rose but i think you will have to wait or apply to NT which i don't think is a such a great choice but decision is yours.
> 
> Manan


Hi Manan,

Glad that you are back .

Lol, I keep looking forward to extend my signatures . Hope the rate at which it is extending stays the same .

When are you completing 5 years of experience? It could be one reason for Vet delaying your result. In my case, they approved all the experience I submitted, which comes out to be 4.5 years. 

Black_ROse is all set to apply for NT SS, but challenges as usual. We are working on it, lets see what do we close 

Thanks,


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> Glad that you are back .
> 
> Lol, I keep looking forward to extend my signatures . Hope the rate at which it is extending stays the same .
> 
> When are you completing 5 years of experience? It could be one reason for Vet delaying your result. In my case, they approved all the experience I submitted, which comes out to be 4.5 years.
> 
> Black_ROse is all set to apply for NT SS, but challenges as usual. We are working on it, lets see what do we close
> 
> Thanks,


I have already completed 5 years last year April. By this April it will be 6. So I don't think thats the reason. I think it's my occupation that's taking so long in general. Most of the people in my job code here have waited longer too. Let's hope it goes well.

I think NT is a tough place to be but if Black Rose can survive it out that's great. Hope it goes well too.

Manan


----------



## SL76

BossLadyMo said:


> HELP!!! My transcript woes are not over yet! I found out my university forgot to include my graduating project and one of my final year courses in my transcript...and the results are nowhere to be found! Please has anyone faced a similar situation? I'm sooo distraught. I fear my degree, even though it's 5yrs, might be equated to an associate degree without my graduating project. Pls is there anything I can do about this? The dept is refusing to even minute on the transcript that 2 courses are not included. I don't know what else to do. Any ideas anyone?


1) You can ask the uni whether they can issue a separate letter - mentioning and confirming the two subject/project and their results, attach that to the transcript and send (certificate is not necessary if you have these two docs). 

2) If uni is refusing to give a letter - then does your transcript mention that you have "COMPLETED" the course? also do you have the certificate? then attach the syllabus and enrolling doc (where it states all the subjects) along with these docs and send with an explanation letter with universities contact details for their further ref. 

However, best is to check with a MARA agent (you can find them in any country even OZ or nearby), they provide services and depending on your budget you can choose what kind of service you need, i.e., only advisory or to handle docs and all process etc.,

All the best.


----------



## [email protected]

Manan_20 said:


> I have already completed 5 years last year April. By this April it will be 6. So I don't think thats the reason. I think it's my occupation that's taking so long in general. Most of the people in my job code here have waited longer too. Let's hope it goes well.
> 
> I think NT is a tough place to be but if Black Rose can survive it out that's great. Hope it goes well too.
> 
> Manan


Hi Manan,

I got my acknowledge on 11th Nov and my status has changed to "Completed" from "In Progress" today.... So you may get your result anyday now, maybe tomorrow....

Would anyone be able to tell me after how much time they update the status as Positive or Negative.. I am really anxious..

Thanks


----------



## Manan_20

manudabas82 said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> I got my acknowledge on 11th Nov and my status has changed to "Completed" from "In Progress" today.... So you may get your result anyday now, maybe tomorrow....
> 
> Would anyone be able to tell me after how much time they update the status as Positive or Negative.. I am really anxious..
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations!!!

Did you apply as Financial Investment Advisor too?

Were your employer contacted?

It will take 24-48 hour to get it updated. You can call them and request the fax if you want.

Manan


----------



## BossLadyMo

Thanks everyone for your replies! I doubt I will be able to afford the services of a MARA agent, as the exchange rate is high now. I will try and look for my course form, and see if I can attach it alongside, as I won't be able to get the syllabus...Nigerian Unis are a whole bunch of problems. Thanks y'all


----------



## [email protected]

Manan_20 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Did you apply as Financial Investment Advisor too?
> 
> Were your employer contacted?
> 
> It will take 24-48 hour to get it updated. You can call them and request the fax if you want.
> 
> Manan


Please save your congratulatiosn untill I confirm that it is Positive... thanks anyways...

As far as I remember, none of my employers were contacted. I checked with 2 out of 4 and they were not contacted..

Also, I applied through an Agent, so can I bypass my agent and request Vetassess to send me the hardcopy of the result.. Would Vetassess do that..

I applied as a Management Consultant and its already closed.. waiting for it to open again..

Thanks


----------



## thenagpal

assessment is completed ...
i dont know my result.....
i have to wait for mail...

wat to do now??????


----------



## ashish3116

Hi Everyone, Any idea about the list getting revised in Feb. People are saying that some skills will be closed.


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi*



thenagpal said:


> assessment is completed ...
> i dont know my result.....
> i have to wait for mail...
> 
> wat to do now??????


All you can do is WAIT

same for me.. You applied yourself or through an Agent...


----------



## Manan_20

thenagpal said:


> assessment is completed ...
> i dont know my result.....
> i have to wait for mail...
> 
> wat to do now??????



You can request the fax from them or wait for the status to change in 24 hrs. Or at last within a week you will receive a hard copy in mail. 

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

ashish3116 said:


> Hi Everyone, Any idea about the list getting revised in Feb. People are saying that some skills will be closed.


ACT is updating list on 24th and NT on 9th March. 

Check websites for more details.

Manan


----------



## thenagpal

Manan_20 said:


> You can request the fax from them or wait for the status to change in 24 hrs. Or at last within a week you will receive a hard copy in mail.
> 
> Manan


thanks dear......they'll upload outcome or will change status .....


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

thenagpal said:


> thanks dear......they'll upload outcome or will change status .....


It will change from Completed to Positive. 

Just Luke my blood group(B positive) I don't keep or think any thing negative .


----------



## Garry2684

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> It will change from Completed to Positive.
> 
> Just Luke my blood group(B positive) I don't keep or think any thing negative .


Good Luck Deepslogin


----------



## Garry2684

Guys,

I have received my Vet courier today. So, it took exactly 10 days to reach by express courier 

Just wanted to update you all.

Cheers,


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have received my Vet courier today. So, it took exactly 10 days to reach by express courier
> 
> Just wanted to update you all.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks Bro.

May be you should incorporate that in your signature too. Longer it gets better it is 

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

:hungry::hungry:


Garry2684 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have received my Vet courier today. So, it took exactly 10 days to reach by express courier
> 
> Just wanted to update you all.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi5 Mr. Garry, I also have received it today noon. It took only 6 days for me. Good Luck with your State nomination and EOI. You guys will always be in my prayer. :hail: Good Luck to everyone waiting for outcome. Surely all positive will appear soon.


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> Thanks Bro.
> 
> May be you should incorporate that in your signature too. Longer it gets better it is
> 
> Manan


Only if u say so bro .

I check people's signature to track how their applications progressed, so I keep my signature detailed. I hope it may help others track their applications  

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> :hungry::hungry:
> 
> Hi5 Mr. Garry, I also have received it today noon. It took only 6 days for me. Good Luck with your State nomination and EOI. You guys will always be in my prayer. :hail: Good Luck to everyone waiting for outcome. Surely all positive will appear soon.


Cheers Black_Rose,

Same here  Wishing all the best with their applications!!


----------



## gary31

Hi Everyone 

Came across some Important information, thought of sharing


AWPA (The Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency) provides advice to the Australian Government on current, emerging and future skills and workforce development needs


Flagged occupations Top Content
AWPA has flagged a number of occupations which were borderline in terms of their inclusion on the SOL. These occupations (PDF 16KB) | (RTF 35KB) may be removed in future years subject to monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of specific need. 

Below is the list of flagged occupations, currently included on the SOL, that are being monitored for significant changes in labour market conditions: 

ANZSCO
Occupation

221111
Accountant (General)(a)

221112
Management Accountant(a)

221113
Taxation Accountant(a)

224111
Actuary

224511
Land Economist

224512
Valuer

232212
Surveyor

232213
Cartographer

232214
Other Spatial Scientist

233111
Chemical Engineer

233211
Civil Engineer

233212
Geotechnical Engineer

233213
Quantity Surveyor

233214
Structural Engineer

233215
Transport Engineer

233411
Electronics Engineer

233511
Industrial Engineer

233512
Mechanical Engineer

233513
Production or Plant Engineer

233911
Aeronautical Engineer

233912
Agricultural Engineer

233913
Biomedical Engineer

233914
Engineering Technologist

233915
Environmental Engineer

233916
Naval Architect

234611
Medical Laboratory Scientist

234711
Veterinarian

252312
Dentist

252712
Speech Pathologist(b)

261111
ICT Business Analyst

261112
Systems Analyst

261311
Analyst Programmer

261312
Developer Programmer

261313
Software Engineer

321111
Automotive Electrician

321211
Motor Mechanic (General)

321212
Diesel Motor Mechanic

321213
Motorcycle Mechanic

321214
Small Engine Mechanic

322211
Sheetmetal Trades Worker

331112
Stonemason

331211
Carpenter and Joiner

331212
Carpenter

331213
Joiner

332211
Painting Trades Workers

333111
Glazier

333211
Fibrous Plasterer

333212
Solid Plasterer

399111
Boat Builder and Repairer

399112
Shipwright

411211
Dental Hygienist

411212
Dental Prosthetist

411213
Dental Technician

411214
Dental Therapist


----------



## Black_Rose

gary31 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Came across some Important information, thought of sharing
> 
> 
> AWPA (The Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency) provides advice to the Australian Government on current, emerging and future skills and workforce development needs
> 
> 
> Flagged occupations Top Content
> AWPA has flagged a number of occupations which were borderline in terms of their inclusion on the SOL. These occupations (PDF 16KB) | (RTF 35KB) may be removed in future years subject to monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of specific need.
> 
> Below is the list of flagged occupations, currently included on the SOL, that are being monitored for significant changes in labour market conditions:
> 
> ANZSCO
> Occupation
> 
> 221111
> Accountant (General)(a)
> 
> 221112
> Management Accountant(a)
> 
> 221113
> Taxation Accountant(a)
> 
> 224111
> Actuary
> 
> 224511
> Land Economist
> 
> 224512
> Valuer
> 
> 232212
> Surveyor
> 
> 232213
> Cartographer
> 
> 232214
> Other Spatial Scientist
> 
> 233111
> Chemical Engineer
> 
> 233211
> Civil Engineer
> 
> 233212
> Geotechnical Engineer
> 
> 233213
> Quantity Surveyor
> 
> 233214
> Structural Engineer
> 
> 233215
> Transport Engineer
> 
> 233411
> Electronics Engineer
> 
> 233511
> Industrial Engineer
> 
> 233512
> Mechanical Engineer
> 
> 233513
> Production or Plant Engineer
> 
> 233911
> Aeronautical Engineer
> 
> 233912
> Agricultural Engineer
> 
> 233913
> Biomedical Engineer
> 
> 233914
> Engineering Technologist
> 
> 233915
> Environmental Engineer
> 
> 233916
> Naval Architect
> 
> 234611
> Medical Laboratory Scientist
> 
> 234711
> Veterinarian
> 
> 252312
> Dentist
> 
> 252712
> Speech Pathologist(b)
> 
> 261111
> ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 261112
> Systems Analyst
> 
> 261311
> Analyst Programmer
> 
> 261312
> Developer Programmer
> 
> 261313
> Software Engineer
> 
> 321111
> Automotive Electrician
> 
> 321211
> Motor Mechanic (General)
> 
> 321212
> Diesel Motor Mechanic
> 
> 321213
> Motorcycle Mechanic
> 
> 321214
> Small Engine Mechanic
> 
> 322211
> Sheetmetal Trades Worker
> 
> 331112
> Stonemason
> 
> 331211
> Carpenter and Joiner
> 
> 331212
> Carpenter
> 
> 331213
> Joiner
> 
> 332211
> Painting Trades Workers
> 
> 333111
> Glazier
> 
> 333211
> Fibrous Plasterer
> 
> 333212
> Solid Plasterer
> 
> 399111
> Boat Builder and Repairer
> 
> 399112
> Shipwright
> 
> 411211
> Dental Hygienist
> 
> 411212
> Dental Prosthetist
> 
> 411213
> Dental Technician
> 
> 411214
> Dental Therapist


Very useful information, indeed. are you sure our occupation is not in the list, right . Thank God.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Came across some Important information, thought of sharing
> 
> AWPA (The Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency) provides advice to the Australian Government on current, emerging and future skills and workforce development needs
> 
> Flagged occupations Top Content
> AWPA has flagged a number of occupations which were borderline in terms of their inclusion on the SOL. These occupations (PDF 16KB) | (RTF 35KB) may be removed in future years subject to monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of specific need.
> 
> Below is the list of flagged occupations, currently included on the SOL, that are being monitored for significant changes in labour market conditions:
> 
> ANZSCO
> Occupation
> 
> 221111
> Accountant (General)(a)
> 
> 221112
> Management Accountant(a)
> 
> 221113
> Taxation Accountant(a)
> 
> 224111
> Actuary
> 
> 224511
> Land Economist
> 
> 224512
> Valuer
> 
> 232212
> Surveyor
> 
> 232213
> Cartographer
> 
> 232214
> Other Spatial Scientist
> 
> 233111
> Chemical Engineer
> 
> 233211
> Civil Engineer
> 
> 233212
> Geotechnical Engineer
> 
> 233213
> Quantity Surveyor
> 
> 233214
> Structural Engineer
> 
> 233215
> Transport Engineer
> 
> 233411
> Electronics Engineer
> 
> 233511
> Industrial Engineer
> 
> 233512
> Mechanical Engineer
> 
> 233513
> Production or Plant Engineer
> 
> 233911
> Aeronautical Engineer
> 
> 233912
> Agricultural Engineer
> 
> 233913
> Biomedical Engineer
> 
> 233914
> Engineering Technologist
> 
> 233915
> Environmental Engineer
> 
> 233916
> Naval Architect
> 
> 234611
> Medical Laboratory Scientist
> 
> 234711
> Veterinarian
> 
> 252312
> Dentist
> 
> 252712
> Speech Pathologist(b)
> 
> 261111
> ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 261112
> Systems Analyst
> 
> 261311
> Analyst Programmer
> 
> 261312
> Developer Programmer
> 
> 261313
> Software Engineer
> 
> 321111
> Automotive Electrician
> 
> 321211
> Motor Mechanic (General)
> 
> 321212
> Diesel Motor Mechanic
> 
> 321213
> Motorcycle Mechanic
> 
> 321214
> Small Engine Mechanic
> 
> 322211
> Sheetmetal Trades Worker
> 
> 331112
> Stonemason
> 
> 331211
> Carpenter and Joiner
> 
> 331212
> Carpenter
> 
> 331213
> Joiner
> 
> 332211
> Painting Trades Workers
> 
> 333111
> Glazier
> 
> 333211
> Fibrous Plasterer
> 
> 333212
> Solid Plasterer
> 
> 399111
> Boat Builder and Repairer
> 
> 399112
> Shipwright
> 
> 411211
> Dental Hygienist
> 
> 411212
> Dental Prosthetist
> 
> 411213
> Dental Technician
> 
> 411214
> Dental Therapist


Wonderful info gary...
Thanks god our occp is not in this list...


----------



## BKC

gary31 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Came across some Important information, thought of sharing
> 
> 
> AWPA (The Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency) provides advice to the Australian Government on current, emerging and future skills and workforce development needs
> 
> 
> Flagged occupations Top Content
> AWPA has flagged a number of occupations which were borderline in terms of their inclusion on the SOL. These occupations (PDF 16KB) | (RTF 35KB) may be removed in future years subject to monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of specific need.
> 
> Below is the list of flagged occupations, currently included on the SOL, that are being monitored for significant changes in labour market conditions:
> 
> ANZSCO
> Occupation
> 
> 221111
> Accountant (General)(a)
> 
> 221112
> Management Accountant(a)
> 
> 221113
> Taxation Accountant(a)
> 
> 224111
> Actuary
> 
> 224511
> Land Economist
> 
> 224512
> Valuer
> 
> 232212
> Surveyor
> 
> 232213
> Cartographer
> 
> 232214
> Other Spatial Scientist
> 
> 233111
> Chemical Engineer
> 
> 233211
> Civil Engineer
> 
> 233212
> Geotechnical Engineer
> 
> 233213
> Quantity Surveyor
> 
> 233214
> Structural Engineer
> 
> 233215
> Transport Engineer
> 
> 233411
> Electronics Engineer
> 
> 233511
> Industrial Engineer
> 
> 233512
> Mechanical Engineer
> 
> 233513
> Production or Plant Engineer
> 
> 233911
> Aeronautical Engineer
> 
> 233912
> Agricultural Engineer
> 
> 233913
> Biomedical Engineer
> 
> 233914
> Engineering Technologist
> 
> 233915
> Environmental Engineer
> 
> 233916
> Naval Architect
> 
> 234611
> Medical Laboratory Scientist
> 
> 234711
> Veterinarian
> 
> 252312
> Dentist
> 
> 252712
> Speech Pathologist(b)
> 
> 261111
> ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 261112
> Systems Analyst
> 
> 261311
> Analyst Programmer
> 
> 261312
> Developer Programmer
> 
> 261313
> Software Engineer
> 
> 321111
> Automotive Electrician
> 
> 321211
> Motor Mechanic (General)
> 
> 321212
> Diesel Motor Mechanic
> 
> 321213
> Motorcycle Mechanic
> 
> 321214
> Small Engine Mechanic
> 
> 322211
> Sheetmetal Trades Worker
> 
> 331112
> Stonemason
> 
> 331211
> Carpenter and Joiner
> 
> 331212
> Carpenter
> 
> 331213
> Joiner
> 
> 332211
> Painting Trades Workers
> 
> 333111
> Glazier
> 
> 333211
> Fibrous Plasterer
> 
> 333212
> Solid Plasterer
> 
> 399111
> Boat Builder and Repairer
> 
> 399112
> Shipwright
> 
> 411211
> Dental Hygienist
> 
> 411212
> Dental Prosthetist
> 
> 411213
> Dental Technician
> 
> 411214
> Dental Therapist


Hi Gary31,

Could you please share the link on which the above article is published.....

Thanks,

BKC


----------



## gary31

BKC said:


> Hi Gary31,
> 
> Could you please share the link on which the above article is published.....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> BKC


Here you go 


Flagged Occupations


----------



## ashish1e834

gary31 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Came across some Important information, thought of sharing
> 
> 
> AWPA (The Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency) provides advice to the Australian Government on current, emerging and future skills and workforce development needs
> 
> 
> Flagged occupations Top Content
> AWPA has flagged a number of occupations which were borderline in terms of their inclusion on the SOL. These occupations (PDF 16KB) | (RTF 35KB) may be removed in future years subject to monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of specific need.
> 
> Below is the list of flagged occupations, currently included on the SOL, that are being monitored for significant changes in labour market conditions:
> 
> ANZSCO
> Occupation
> 
> 221111
> Accountant (General)(a)
> 
> 221112
> Management Accountant(a)
> 
> 221113
> Taxation Accountant(a)
> 
> 224111
> Actuary
> 
> 224511
> Land Economist
> 
> 224512
> Valuer
> 
> 232212
> Surveyor
> 
> 232213
> Cartographer
> 
> 232214
> Other Spatial Scientist
> 
> 233111
> Chemical Engineer
> 
> 233211
> Civil Engineer
> 
> 233212
> Geotechnical Engineer
> 
> 233213
> Quantity Surveyor
> 
> 233214
> Structural Engineer
> 
> 233215
> Transport Engineer
> 
> 233411
> Electronics Engineer
> 
> 233511
> Industrial Engineer
> 
> 233512
> Mechanical Engineer
> 
> 233513
> Production or Plant Engineer
> 
> 233911
> Aeronautical Engineer
> 
> 233912
> Agricultural Engineer
> 
> 233913
> Biomedical Engineer
> 
> 233914
> Engineering Technologist
> 
> 233915
> Environmental Engineer
> 
> 233916
> Naval Architect
> 
> 234611
> Medical Laboratory Scientist
> 
> 234711
> Veterinarian
> 
> 252312
> Dentist
> 
> 252712
> Speech Pathologist(b)
> 
> 261111
> ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 261112
> Systems Analyst
> 
> 261311
> Analyst Programmer
> 
> 261312
> Developer Programmer
> 
> 261313
> Software Engineer
> 
> 321111
> Automotive Electrician
> 
> 321211
> Motor Mechanic (General)
> 
> 321212
> Diesel Motor Mechanic
> 
> 321213
> Motorcycle Mechanic
> 
> 321214
> Small Engine Mechanic
> 
> 322211
> Sheetmetal Trades Worker
> 
> 331112
> Stonemason
> 
> 331211
> Carpenter and Joiner
> 
> 331212
> Carpenter
> 
> 331213
> Joiner
> 
> 332211
> Painting Trades Workers
> 
> 333111
> Glazier
> 
> 333211
> Fibrous Plasterer
> 
> 333212
> Solid Plasterer
> 
> 399111
> Boat Builder and Repairer
> 
> 399112
> Shipwright
> 
> 411211
> Dental Hygienist
> 
> 411212
> Dental Prosthetist
> 
> 411213
> Dental Technician
> 
> 411214
> Dental Therapist





Thanks for sharing Gary


----------



## gary31

Please note guyz


The above mentioned department AWPA (The Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency) is only involved in development of SOL , 

AWPA is not involved in the development of CSOL list.


----------



## thenagpal

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> It will change from Completed to Positive.
> 
> Just Luke my blood group(B positive) I don't keep or think any thing negative .



hope for the best...
god knows the rest


----------



## sree1982

gary31 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Came across some Important information, thought of sharing
> 
> 
> AWPA (The Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency) provides advice to the Australian Government on current, emerging and future skills and workforce development needs
> 
> 
> Flagged occupations Top Content
> AWPA has flagged a number of occupations which were borderline in terms of their inclusion on the SOL. These occupations (PDF 16KB) | (RTF 35KB) may be removed in future years subject to monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of specific need.
> 
> Below is the list of flagged occupations, currently included on the SOL, that are being monitored for significant changes in labour market conditions:
> 
> ANZSCO
> Occupation
> 
> 221111
> Accountant (General)(a)
> 
> 221112
> Management Accountant(a)
> 
> 221113
> Taxation Accountant(a)
> 
> 224111
> Actuary
> 
> 224511
> Land Economist
> 
> 224512
> Valuer
> 
> 232212
> Surveyor
> 
> 232213
> Cartographer
> 
> 232214
> Other Spatial Scientist
> 
> 233111
> Chemical Engineer
> 
> 233211
> Civil Engineer
> 
> 233212
> Geotechnical Engineer
> 
> 233213
> Quantity Surveyor
> 
> 233214
> Structural Engineer
> 
> 233215
> Transport Engineer
> 
> 233411
> Electronics Engineer
> 
> 233511
> Industrial Engineer
> 
> 233512
> Mechanical Engineer
> 
> 233513
> Production or Plant Engineer
> 
> 233911
> Aeronautical Engineer
> 
> 233912
> Agricultural Engineer
> 
> 233913
> Biomedical Engineer
> 
> 233914
> Engineering Technologist
> 
> 233915
> Environmental Engineer
> 
> 233916
> Naval Architect
> 
> 234611
> Medical Laboratory Scientist
> 
> 234711
> Veterinarian
> 
> 252312
> Dentist
> 
> 252712
> Speech Pathologist(b)
> 
> 261111
> ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 261112
> Systems Analyst
> 
> 261311
> Analyst Programmer
> 
> 261312
> Developer Programmer
> 
> 261313
> Software Engineer
> 
> 321111
> Automotive Electrician
> 
> 321211
> Motor Mechanic (General)
> 
> 321212
> Diesel Motor Mechanic
> 
> 321213
> Motorcycle Mechanic
> 
> 321214
> Small Engine Mechanic
> 
> 322211
> Sheetmetal Trades Worker
> 
> 331112
> Stonemason
> 
> 331211
> Carpenter and Joiner
> 
> 331212
> Carpenter
> 
> 331213
> Joiner
> 
> 332211
> Painting Trades Workers
> 
> 333111
> Glazier
> 
> 333211
> Fibrous Plasterer
> 
> 333212
> Solid Plasterer
> 
> 399111
> Boat Builder and Repairer
> 
> 399112
> Shipwright
> 
> 411211
> Dental Hygienist
> 
> 411212
> Dental Prosthetist
> 
> 411213
> Dental Technician
> 
> 411214
> Dental Therapist


Thanks for the share mate!!!
Sree


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Dear Friends
I have submitted my EOI and ACT SS yesterday. Thanks to each one of you for your valuable inputs on this thread which enriched my knowledge and helped me in applying for my EOI & SS.


----------



## Garry2684

lakshay.vikas said:


> Dear Friends
> I have submitted my EOI and ACT SS yesterday. Thanks to each one of you for your valuable inputs on this thread which enriched my knowledge and helped me in applying for my EOI & SS.


Good Luck Lakshay.


----------



## sree1982

lakshay.vikas said:


> Dear Friends
> I have submitted my EOI and ACT SS yesterday. Thanks to each one of you for your valuable inputs on this thread which enriched my knowledge and helped me in applying for my EOI & SS.


All the best lakshay!!Please update your signature!!

Sree


----------



## thenagpal

finally...


completed---------->positive



burrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


thanks "waheguru"...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Manan_20

thenagpal said:


> finally...
> 
> 
> completed---------->positive
> 
> 
> 
> burrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> thanks "waheguru"...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


Good news to end a week i suppose. Congratulations!!

What was your job code? were your employer contacted?

Manan


----------



## thenagpal

thnks manan..

no they didnt cntct my emplyer...


code was-225412(sales representative(p'ceuticals & medicinal products)


----------



## sree1982

thenagpal said:


> finally...
> 
> 
> completed---------->positive
> 
> 
> 
> burrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> thanks "waheguru"...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


Great news man!! All the best!!

Sree


----------



## [email protected]

Garry2684 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have received my Vet courier today. So, it took exactly 10 days to reach by express courier
> 
> Just wanted to update you all.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Gary

I just had a question. I applied through an agent and as per him, my result has come and it is positive..but my agent is unwilling to share the FAX result that they have got..( they first want us to submit the second stage installment fee before they can provide us the result copy)

My question is that I can request Vetassess to send me the soft copy or the fax to me directly...
Would they do it or they would they refuse to send me... Any thoughts from you ar anyone who has some insight..

Thanks


----------



## Garry2684

manudabas82 said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> I just had a question. I applied through an agent and as per him, my result has come and it is positive..but my agent is unwilling to share the FAX result that they have got..( they first want us to submit the second stage installment fee before they can provide us the result copy)
> 
> My question is that I can request Vetassess to send me the soft copy or the fax to me directly...
> Would they do it or they would they refuse to send me... Any thoughts from you ar anyone who has some insight..
> 
> Thanks


Why is your agent doing it? Tell your agent that you need to see it. My agent sent the results to me through whatsapp only as soon as he received it. 

What do they mean when they expect you to submit the fees before giving the result? I am appalled at what these agents are upto these days... one they are charging us, and second, they embarrasse 

You can send Vet an email and ask them to fax the result to you, I reckon you will have to write that you did not receive the fax, because they can deny if u write that your agent is not sharing it with you. Tell them that your agent has not received the fax and now, he is unavailable, and due to the new lists, you need the fax immediately and they should reply. 

Others, please advice.


----------



## Garry2684

manudabas82 said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> I just had a question. I applied through an agent and as per him, my result has come and it is positive..but my agent is unwilling to share the FAX result that they have got..( they first want us to submit the second stage installment fee before they can provide us the result copy)
> 
> My question is that I can request Vetassess to send me the soft copy or the fax to me directly...
> Would they do it or they would they refuse to send me... Any thoughts from you ar anyone who has some insight..
> 
> Thanks


Also, they wont send any soft copy. They will only fax the results.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Garry2684

thenagpal said:


> finally...
> 
> 
> completed---------->positive
> 
> 
> 
> burrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> thanks "waheguru"...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


Badhaiyaan Ji


----------



## [email protected]

Garry2684 said:


> Also, they wont send any soft copy. They will only fax the results.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Thanks Gary.. even I am surprised by this move of my agent.. and can you believe it...he's a MARA registered agent..

We agreed to pay the fee in installments and we were supposed to give him the second installment after the results are positive and at the launch of EOI and SS

So, he probably thinks that I may not give him the second installment.. but the behavior is amazing... I am shocked...

I am thinking of escalating it to Vetassess...


----------



## About2013

manudabas82 said:


> Thanks Gary.. even I am surprised by this move of my agent.. and can you believe it...he's a MARA registered agent..
> 
> We agreed to pay the fee in installments and we were supposed to give him the second installment after the results are positive and at the launch of EOI and SS
> 
> So, he probably thinks that I may not give him the second installment.. but the behavior is amazing... I am shocked...
> 
> I am thinking of escalating it to Vetassess...


If you want to remove him as your agent you need to send VETASSESS affidavit stating that you are removing him as your agent and all the communication should be sent to you on your new FAX and email.


----------



## Black_Rose

thenagpal said:


> finally...
> 
> 
> completed---------->positive
> 
> 
> 
> burrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> thanks "waheguru"...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


Congrats


----------



## [email protected]

About2013 said:


> If you want to remove him as your agent you need to send VETASSESS affidavit stating that you are removing him as your agent and all the communication should be sent to you on your new FAX and email.


Ok...

Great to know that even this is an option. i amy have to do it if my agent doesnt mend his ways

Thanks Gary and About 2013


----------



## Black_Rose

manudabas82 said:


> Ok...
> 
> Great to know that even this is an option. i amy have to do it if my agent doesnt mend his ways
> 
> Thanks Gary and About 2013


you can try resolving it by contacting VETASSESS as Garry said. but before all of these, I would suggest you to discuss and clear your agent that you only want to see the outcome papers for your own peace of mind. make them understand your point, I am sure they gonna give you the copy. If still they deny you to show you the outcome copy than there must be a fishy thing. All the best.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Thanks Garry! I hope you got my last response?


----------



## gary31

manudabas82 said:


> Thanks Gary.. even I am surprised by this move of my agent.. and can you believe it...he's a MARA registered agent..
> 
> We agreed to pay the fee in installments and we were supposed to give him the second installment after the results are positive and at the launch of EOI and SS
> 
> So, he probably thinks that I may not give him the second installment.. but the behavior is amazing... I am shocked...
> 
> I am thinking of escalating it to Vetassess...


Hi Manudabas


You can even escalate this to MARA authority - on the website.


----------



## Garry2684

manudabas82 said:


> Ok...
> 
> Great to know that even this is an option. i amy have to do it if my agent doesnt mend his ways
> 
> Thanks Gary and About 2013


All these things are secondary. Have you files your EOI and SS yet?? If your agent is not giving you the fax and your occupation is closing. File your case bro, thats the most important thing, provided ur occupation is closing in ACT from 24 feb. 

You still have one day. you can file it tomorrow also.

Thanks,


----------



## GSingh08

thenagpal said:


> finally...
> 
> completed---------->positive
> 
> burrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> thanks "waheguru"...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


Vdhaiaan bhra...waheguruji di mehar eda hi rake tuhade te.


----------



## Garry2684

BossLadyMo said:


> Thanks Garry! I hope you got my last response?


Hi BossLadyMo,

Yes, I received your message. I have just replied to it. Check your PM.

Thanks,


----------



## BossLadyMo

Okay. I have replied.


----------



## sree1982

manudabas82 said:


> Thanks Gary.. even I am surprised by this move of my agent.. and can you believe it...he's a MARA registered agent..
> 
> We agreed to pay the fee in installments and we were supposed to give him the second installment after the results are positive and at the launch of EOI and SS
> 
> So, he probably thinks that I may not give him the second installment.. but the behavior is amazing... I am shocked...
> 
> I am thinking of escalating it to Vetassess...


Hii manu,

First of all congrats man!!

Secondly about the problems with agent..leave it aside man..i think tomorow is the last day for act ss so think about that!!
My suggestion is call up your agent talk about the situation and look for amiicable solution!!Removing the agent n all may take time!!

All the best!!

Sree


----------



## Gemini14

Hi all,

I got my result as Positive on Thursday last week and I registered for my IELTS test. I just saw the new ACT list (applicable from February 24th) which says my occupation is closed. Really upset and shattered. When will ACT update the list? What about other states? Will they reopen the skill shortage list? Should I complete my IELTS and wait? I also read from one of the forum members here that IELTS (score of 7.0 in all the modules) is not mandatory for some states. Is this true? Some senior members here kindly clarify or suggest.


----------



## sree1982

Gemini14 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my result as Positive on Thursday last week and I registered for my IELTS test. I just saw the new ACT list (applicable from February 24th) which says my occupation is closed. Really upset and shattered. When will ACT update the list? What about other states? Will they reopen the skill shortage list? Should I complete my IELTS and wait? I also read from one of the forum members here that IELTS (score of 7.0 in all the modules) is not mandatory for some states. Is this true? Some senior members here kindly clarify or suggest.


Hii Gemini!!
First of all congrats on positive assessment!!

Regarding ACT List they already updated list for 2014-15.They may or may not update on a later stage.NSW is opening in july.NT i think they will update by march similar is the case with WA.SA may be updating list in july itself.

Regarding IELTS..Yes what you have heard is right.It is not mandatory to get 7.For eg. for ACT getting 7 overall and 7 in speaking is enough.So it depends on states.

So pick yourself up!!Don't be upset!!There are lot of people who is in the same situation as you are..That includes me!!You have already cleared the first hurdle!!So no worries!!I am held up in my assessment stage!!You have got hell of a lot good knowledgeable company here.

Cheers!!

Sree


----------



## Rahul82

Gemini14 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my result as Positive on Thursday last week and I registered for my IELTS test. I just saw the new ACT list (applicable from February 24th) which says my occupation is closed. Really upset and shattered. When will ACT update the list? What about other states? Will they reopen the skill shortage list? Should I complete my IELTS and wait? I also read from one of the forum members here that IELTS (score of 7.0 in all the modules) is not mandatory for some states. Is this true? Some senior members here kindly clarify or suggest.


What is your occupation ? 
even mine is 149212 customer service manager and it is also closed in Act. You and me on the same boat ......just cross your finger ad wait


----------



## Gemini14

Hi Sree,

Thanks for the encouraging words. I am preparing for IELTS right now and do not want to get swayed by the new ACT list announcement. I know it hurts to know that we cannot apply for EOI right away after receiving IELTS results but we don't have any other choice.

Also, I had some questions:

1. How long (officially) is the VETASSESS result valid?
2. Is the Skill Assessment that says POSITIVE is based on available skill shortage list? If so, for those guys who have got it as Positive, does it mean that VETASSESS thinks/assumes that these skill shortage roles would open up in the future?
3. How do we know which state requires how much IELTS score?


----------



## Gemini14

Rahul82 said:


> What is your occupation ?
> even mine is 149212 customer service manager and it is also closed in Act. You and me on the same boat ......just cross your finger ad wait


Oh! sorry to know about your situation. My Code is 212415 Technical Writer.

Let's hope there is some light at the end of the tunnel, soon.


----------



## Rahul82

Gemini14 said:


> Oh! sorry to know about your situation. My Code is 212415 Technical Writer.
> 
> Let's hope there is some light at the end of the tunnel, soon.


I doubt my occupation vl open in act. My occupation was there in only 02 states act and sa now both has been closed . The day my result was announded same day act announced there new list. Only hope with sa list 

Can any body tell which year this occupation 149212 was added on scol ?


----------



## BKC

*Guys need clarification,*

I have applied for VET assessment on 10th Feb through an agent. They have provided login id and password and I have made the payment ( I have received invoice from VET for the made payment). 

My question is will I get any intimation / acknowledgment from VET saying that my application is received, cos my agent is saying we can upload the documents within one month after the payment ( I have provided all the necessary documents which is required), 

and also when I checked the status still it is showing lodged.

Kindly provide your inputs for my understanding.


----------



## Rodsron

Hey guys all in the October application list have recd their results? anyone left.

Guess it's time for the November applicants.


----------



## gmgo.sg

Rodsron said:


> Hey guys all in the October application list have recd their results? anyone left.
> 
> Guess it's time for the November applicants.


Oct 18th docs recvd...still waiting


----------



## lakshay.vikas

thenagpal said:


> finally...
> 
> 
> completed---------->positive
> 
> 
> 
> burrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> thanks "waheguru"...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


Congrats for positive outcome...


----------



## aspiring_singh

Congrats. .can u share how long it took for u and was it pta assessment or full assessment. .


----------



## GSingh08

Garry2684 said:


> Why is your agent doing it? Tell your agent that you need to see it. My agent sent the results to me through whatsapp only as soon as he received it.
> 
> What do they mean when they expect you to submit the fees before giving the result? I am appalled at what these agents are upto these days... one they are charging us, and second, they embarrasse
> 
> You can send Vet an email and ask them to fax the result to you, I reckon you will have to write that you did not receive the fax, because they can deny if u write that your agent is not sharing it with you. Tell them that your agent has not received the fax and now, he is unavailable, and due to the new lists, you need the fax immediately and they should reply.
> 
> Others, please advice.


Vetassess also send the fax page of result or hard copy...please chexk with ur agent.Though i knw they are doing it delibrately cz of money.


----------



## Nick80

*Support and Guidance*

Hello Seniors,

I am newbie here and need your support and guidance..

I have applied for VET assessment on 10th Feb through an agent and I have made the payment ( I have received invoice from VET for the made payment). 

My question is will I get any intimation / acknowledgment from VET saying that my application is received, cos my agent is saying we can upload the documents within one month after the payment ( I have provided all the necessary documents which is required). According to my agent all the documents have been uploaded and thereafter no update,

Kindly provide your inputs on this and help.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Rodsron

gmgo.sg said:


> Oct 18th docs recvd...still waiting


I think you should call them and enquire.


----------



## randika guruge

Hi senior expats,
Now it's more than 19 weeks for my skill assessment with vetassess, it's still pending. I checked with the agent also. what should i do now ?
Regards


----------



## Manan_20

randika guruge said:


> Hi senior expats,
> Now it's more than 19 weeks for my skill assessment with vetassess, it's still pending. I checked with the agent also. what should i do now ?
> Regards


It should have not taken that long. What is the job you have applied to be assessed? Mine is completing 16 weeks and hopefully I should get it next week or two. I have checked other posts and it does take longer for my job code. So it may depend on your job code but it should not take that long. Have you checked with VET? Send them a mail and inquire as to why is it taking so long. Other then that there is nothing much you can do for now. Ask your agenttto drop a mail to them.

Manan


----------



## roze

Nick80 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I am newbie here and need your support and guidance..
> 
> I have applied for VET assessment on 10th Feb through an agent and I have made the payment ( I have received invoice from VET for the made payment).
> 
> My question is will I get any intimation / acknowledgment from VET saying that my application is received, cos my agent is saying we can upload the documents within one month after the payment ( I have provided all the necessary documents which is required). According to my agent all the documents have been uploaded and thereafter no update,
> 
> Kindly provide your inputs on this and help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


Definitely You will receive an Acknowledgment Receipt Email from Vet assess .


----------



## Survivor

Nick80 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I am newbie here and need your support and guidance..
> 
> I have applied for VET assessment on 10th Feb through an agent and I have made the payment ( I have received invoice from VET for the made payment).
> 
> My question is will I get any intimation / acknowledgment from VET saying that my application is received, cos my agent is saying we can upload the documents within one month after the payment ( I have provided all the necessary documents which is required). According to my agent all the documents have been uploaded and thereafter no update,
> 
> Kindly provide your inputs on this and help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick




I have almost similar scenario, After applying directly, I receive email titled "Application received" and that was after payment and before uploading the documents, then I uploaded the documents and clicked on "finish application" and then the upload button became disabled ... after a while (18 days) I received the invoice by post and the status of my application changed from "Lodged" to "In progress".
This change in status took about 20 days ... and since then nothing happened and no further communications ..
The only email I received was the one I mentioned earlier that has been sent just after submitting the application online.
I didn't send hard copy of my documents.


----------



## Garry2684

Nick80 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I am newbie here and need your support and guidance..
> 
> I have applied for VET assessment on 10th Feb through an agent and I have made the payment ( I have received invoice from VET for the made payment).
> 
> My question is will I get any intimation / acknowledgment from VET saying that my application is received, cos my agent is saying we can upload the documents within one month after the payment ( I have provided all the necessary documents which is required). According to my agent all the documents have been uploaded and thereafter no update,
> 
> Kindly provide your inputs on this and help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


Hi Nick,

As per the new process, the documents can be uploaded directly. It will take some time for your application to reflect the status change to "In Progress" from "Lodged". If you do not see this change in 3 weeks, then there could be some issue. Moreover, the Vet people will get in touch with you, if any further documentation is required.

I dont think questioning them this early would be wise. So, just have patience 

What occupation did you apply for, btw?


----------



## Garry2684

Survivor said:


> I have almost similar scenario, After applying directly, I receive email titled "Application received" and that was after payment and before uploading the documents, then I uploaded the documents and clicked on "finish application" and then the upload button became disabled ... after a while (18 days) I received the invoice by post and the status of my application changed from "Lodged" to "In progress".
> This change in status took about 20 days ... and since then nothing happened and no further communications ..
> The only email I received was the one I mentioned earlier that has been sent just after submitting the application online.
> I didn't send hard copy of my documents.


Hi Survivor,

Everything is going perfectly well in your case. You just have to wait for the outcome now  which will take some time, depending on your occupation.

Cheers,


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> It should have not taken that long. What is the job you have applied to be assessed? Mine is completing 16 weeks and hopefully I should get it next week or two. I have checked other posts and it does take longer for my job code. So it may depend on your job code but it should not take that long. Have you checked with VET? Send them a mail and inquire as to why is it taking so long. Other then that there is nothing much you can do for now. Ask your agenttto drop a mail to them.
> 
> Manan


Manan you got IELTS ready but couldn't apply for ACT SS because of assessment outcome. And I got assessment outcome but couldn't apply for ACT SS because of not having IELTS. This is life.


----------



## sree1982

Gemini14 said:


> Hi Sree,
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words. I am preparing for IELTS right now and do not want to get swayed by the new ACT list announcement. I know it hurts to know that we cannot apply for EOI right away after receiving IELTS results but we don't have any other choice.
> 
> Also, I had some questions:
> 
> 1. How long (officially) is the VETASSESS result valid?
> 2. Is the Skill Assessment that says POSITIVE is based on available skill shortage list? If so, for those guys who have got it as Positive, does it mean that VETASSESS thinks/assumes that these skill shortage roles would open up in the future?
> 3. How do we know which state requires how much IELTS score?


Hey Gemini,

for your Queries

1)Unlimited-it is valid for life so no worries there!!
2)There is no direct implication.Assessing authorities are responsible for undertaking skills assessments for migration purposes and are not employment agencies.It just says you are eligible for migration.

3)Different occupations may have special IELTS requirement over and above the minimum DIBP requirement of 6.0 in each band, You can visit the State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL) for knowing this. If there is no special requirement listed you are required to meet the threshold requirement of 6.0 in each band.

Visit this site
ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Black_Rose said:


> Manan you got IELTS ready but couldn't apply for ACT SS because of assessment outcome. And I got assessment outcome but couldn't apply for ACT SS because of not having IELTS. This is life.


Good one Black rose!!I think the migration process is making us all philosophers!!Is the philosophers job code in demand!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Gemini14 said:


> Oh! sorry to know about your situation. My Code is 212415 Technical Writer.
> 
> Let's hope there is some light at the end of the tunnel, soon.


Hii.

Update your signature!!so that everyone can be specific on your queries!!

Sree


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Manan you got IELTS ready but couldn't apply for ACT SS because of assessment outcome. And I got assessment outcome but couldn't apply for ACT SS because of not having IELTS. This is life.


Indeed, Let's hope something opens up before July. I am hoping for Victoria 

Manan


----------



## sree1982

randika guruge said:


> Hi senior expats,
> Now it's more than 19 weeks for my skill assessment with vetassess, it's still pending. I checked with the agent also. what should i do now ?
> Regards


Hii randika!!

19 weeks is too much!!Call up your agent and ask him to talk to them or mail them.You can also contact themdirectly!!

Did they ask for any additional requirements in between??

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Manan_20 said:


> Indeed, Let's hope something opens up before July. I am hoping for Victoria
> 
> Manan


Hii manan!!

When are they updating?Was our job code in victoria earlier?Pls share any updates on our jobcode!!What is your agent telling?

Sree


----------



## Black_Rose

sree1982 said:


> Good one Black rose!!I think the migration process is making us all philosophers!!Is the philosophers job code in demand!!
> 
> Sree


Don't know if there is any philosophy occupation is in demand or not but am sure they should immediately include "philosophy detector" occupation soon... LOL


----------



## Nick80

roze said:


> Definitely You will receive an Acknowledgment Receipt Email from Vet assess .


Thanks Roze,
But unfortunately, I have no clue  ... My agent completed application and uploaded the documents online.


----------



## Nick80

Survivor said:


> I have almost similar scenario, After applying directly, I receive email titled "Application received" and that was after payment and before uploading the documents, then I uploaded the documents and clicked on "finish application" and then the upload button became disabled ... after a while (18 days) I received the invoice by post and the status of my application changed from "Lodged" to "In progress".
> This change in status took about 20 days ... and since then nothing happened and no further communications ..
> The only email I received was the one I mentioned earlier that has been sent just after submitting the application online.
> I didn't send hard copy of my documents.


Hi Survivor,
Good to know I am not alone to have this situation and goodluck to you.. your status has been changed to "in-progress".... your case is on its way to come positive..

Goodluck buddy !!!


----------



## Nick80

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> As per the new process, the documents can be uploaded directly. It will take some time for your application to reflect the status change to "In Progress" from "Lodged". If you do not see this change in 3 weeks, then there could be some issue. Moreover, the Vet people will get in touch with you, if any further documentation is required.
> 
> I dont think questioning them this early would be wise. So, just have patience
> 
> What occupation did you apply for, btw?


Hi Garry,

Thanks for your guidance.. Yes, we did uploaded the documents online on 10th Feb., itself and got the Invoice too but after that I have no clue, since I dont have the login information and its with my agent only. Even I tried to ask him, if he got any e-mail acknowledging the submission but he said nothing.. If anything will come up or asked by VETASSESS, they will lemme know.... that's all.

But your piece of advise is really good.............

I will wait for another few days to check with my agent..


----------



## Santhosh.15

Manan_20 said:


> Indeed, Let's hope something opens up before July. I am hoping for Victoria
> 
> Manan


Manan

I think you are applying for Financial Investment Advisor, Is Victoria open for that Job code ??

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## mike_0707

Hi All,

Can Any one post the Roles and responsibilities for 234599 Life Scientist nec (Pharmacologist non clinical) occupation . And also please let me know whether Bio informatics comes under Lifescientist nec occupation or not. How about going with VETASSESS Advisory Service any experience please share.Really appreciate ur help.


----------



## sree1982

mike_0707 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can Any one post the Roles and responsibilities for 234599 Life Scientist nec (Pharmacologist non clinical) occupation . And also please let me know whether Bio informatics comes under Lifescientist nec occupation or not. How about going with VETASSESS Advisory Service any experience please share.Really appreciate ur help.


Go through this site mate!!

ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)

Sree


----------



## Survivor

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Survivor,
> 
> Everything is going perfectly well in your case. You just have to wait for the outcome now  which will take some time, depending on your occupation.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Garry2684,

Thanks for reassuring, it helps while waiting for the unknown 
I have seen the people here waiting for ages to get their outcome, so I'm expecting to wait the same .. just hope it will be positive 
My application was submitted on 19th of January so it is still early for me op2:


----------



## Survivor

Nick80 said:


> Hi Survivor,
> Good to know I am not alone to have this situation and goodluck to you.. your status has been changed to "in-progress".... your case is on its way to come positive..
> 
> Goodluck buddy !!!


Thanks Nick80 
We still have very long journey until we get the outcome .. just hope to get positive outcome 

Good luck for you too


----------



## Rahul82

Survivor said:


> Hi Garry2684,
> 
> Thanks for reassuring, it helps while waiting for the unknown
> I have seen the people here waiting for ages to get their outcome, so I'm expecting to wait the same .. just hope it will be positive
> My application was submitted on 19th of January so it is still early for me op2:


Hi dear ,

It all depends upon ur proffession. Mine assessment took only 4 wks to complete but before that i took advisory service might be that was the reason.


----------



## Manan_20

battulas78 said:


> Manan
> 
> I think you are applying for Financial Investment Advisor, Is Victoria open for that Job code ??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh



No it is not open. It's just a wishful thinking.

Manan


----------



## cancerianlrules

mike_0707 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can Any one post the Roles and responsibilities for 234599 Life Scientist nec (Pharmacologist non clinical) occupation . And also please let me know whether Bio informatics comes under Lifescientist nec occupation or not. How about going with VETASSESS Advisory Service any experience please share.Really appreciate ur help.


Hi there

I have applied and received response from vet advisory Service. I personally found it useful as well as favorable. I was confused about my qualification being eligible for Actuary. They took about 8-10 working days time. Worth the effort.

Regards


----------



## Survivor

Rahul82 said:


> Hi dear ,
> 
> It all depends upon ur proffession. Mine assessment took only 4 wks to complete but before that i took advisory service might be that was the reason.


Hi Rahul82,

I hope mine will be as fast as yours 

I was going to the advisory service to make sure I have enough documents but it was closed from November until I applied,,, they wrote that it is suspended to give priority to the assessment applications... It is opened again now .. but I already applied after I gave up that they will reopen it....

To be honest, I can wait as long as they want but I hope to get it positive at the end 

Take care ...


----------



## Rahul82

Survivor said:


> Hi Rahul82,
> 
> I hope mine will be as fast as yours
> 
> I was going to the advisory service to make sure I have enough documents but it was closed from November until I applied,,, they wrote that it is suspended to give priority to the assessment applications... It is opened again now .. but I already applied after I gave up that they will reopen it....
> 
> To be honest, I can wait as long as they want but I hope to get it positive at the end
> 
> Take care ...


Best of luck .............make ur IELTS ready for the second step .....


----------



## sree1982

Manan_20 said:


> No it is not open. It's just a wishful thinking.
> 
> Manan


Hii manan!!

Do you know when they are updating?


----------



## Manan_20

sree1982 said:


> Hii manan!!
> 
> Do you know when they are updating?


They have updated today. 

I spoke to my agent, he said my occupation should open up in other state in March. However i feel he just said that to keep my moral up. Anyways we will see what happens now.

Still waiting on VET results.

Manan


----------



## Survivor

Rahul82 said:


> Best of luck .............make ur IELTS ready for the second step .....


I will 

Good luck for you too


----------



## sree1982

Hii all..

Here is the new update on victoria state occupation list!!

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

Sree


----------



## sanjuz

*Result Came*

Hello All,


Last weekend got email of result from vetassess.

It says "your assessment has completed. But we can not send the result on email or phone. Mail been sent to your address"..

After that I login to Vetassess application status its show's outcome: Postive 
HR adviser

Now i'm waiting for Mail to arrive at my address.
Don't know how long it takes

I submitted my Documents on last week of 23 November 2013.
It almost exactly 12 Weeks of time for assessment.

Applied for assessment for Education and Employment.
However my boss never got any call or email from Vetassess.
I'm very afraid with the assessment of my Work experience.

Can anyone tell me whats the next process to get advisory letter for claiming points for work experience.

Already gave the IELTS first time but got 5.5 overall.

Now will appear for second time.


----------



## sree1982

Manan_20 said:


> They have updated today.
> 
> I spoke to my agent, he said my occupation should open up in other state in March. However i feel he just said that to keep my moral up. Anyways we will see what happens now.
> 
> Still waiting on VET results.
> 
> Manan


Still no good news!!Now no point in any haste in vet assessment!!

Sree


----------



## Garry2684

sanjuz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Last weekend got email of result from vetassess.
> 
> It says "your assessment has completed. But we can not send the result on email or phone. Mail been sent to your address"..
> 
> After that I login to Vetassess application status its show's outcome: Postive
> HR adviser
> 
> Now i'm waiting for Mail to arrive at my address.
> Don't know how long it takes
> 
> I submitted my Documents on last week of 23 November 2013.
> It almost exactly 12 Weeks of time for assessment.
> 
> Applied for assessment for Education and Employment.
> However my boss never got any call or email from Vetassess.
> I'm very afraid with the assessment of my Work experience.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whats the next process to get advisory letter for claiming points for work experience.
> 
> Already gave the IELTS first time but got 5.5 overall.
> 
> Now will appear for second time.


Hi Sanjuz,

Congrats on your +ve Vet assessment.

The result that has been posted by Vet will act as the Advisory letter for claiming points in your EOI. Have you hired an agent for your migration process or you are applying yourself? 

Once you have your IELTS score which is acceptable in any state that listed your occupation as open, you can lodge an application for State Sponsorship with them and accordingly lodge EOI. 

If you have any further questions, post them and we will try to guide you further.

Good Luck!!


----------



## sree1982

sanjuz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Last weekend got email of result from vetassess.
> 
> It says "your assessment has completed. But we can not send the result on email or phone. Mail been sent to your address"..
> 
> After that I login to Vetassess application status its show's outcome: Postive
> HR adviser
> 
> Now i'm waiting for Mail to arrive at my address.
> Don't know how long it takes
> 
> I submitted my Documents on last week of 23 November 2013.
> It almost exactly 12 Weeks of time for assessment.
> 
> Applied for assessment for Education and Employment.
> However my boss never got any call or email from Vetassess.
> I'm very afraid with the assessment of my Work experience.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whats the next process to get advisory letter for claiming points for work experience.
> 
> Already gave the IELTS first time but got 5.5 overall.
> 
> Now will appear for second time.



Congrats sanjus!!All the best for IELTS!!You will get the mail in 7-10 days!!

Sree


----------



## roze

Stressed!

Vetassess call me and my Employer.

So my Outcome is Very Near.


----------



## GSingh08

The result that has been posted by Vet will act as the Advisory letter for claiming points in your EOI. Have you hired an agent for your migration process or you are applying yourself?

Once you have your IELTS score which is acceptable in any state that listed your occupation as open, you can lodge an application for State Sponsorship with them and accordingly lodge EOI.

Congratulation buddy, nw be focused on IELTS and try to score better bands.Best of Luck...Atleast this is good nws fr you and other applicants who have got acknowledgement in last week of november.


----------



## Rahul82

sree1982 said:


> Hii all..
> 
> Here is the new update on victoria state occupation list!!
> 
> State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
> 
> Sree


ThnkS sree but no gud news for me (149212). Do you have any idea when this occupation was added, i mean which year and any idea this was closed from starting in south australia. I know last year in ACT it was open and changed to limited in aug 2013. And now not available in any of the state. I am little worried that wthr this occupation vl get romoved from main csol list. 😒😞😔😣


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



roze said:


> Stressed!
> 
> Vetassess call me and my Employer.
> 
> So my Outcome is Very Near.


.

Hi,

Chillout, there is nothing to be stressed. They are just doing a due diligence, and all they check with the employer is if you really work there and what you claimed is true.

So just pray, relax and await an positive outcome.

All the Best.


----------



## roze

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Chillout, there is nothing to be stressed. They are just doing a due diligence, and all they check with the employer is if you really work there and what you claimed is true.
> 
> So just pray, relax and await an positive outcome.
> 
> All the Best.


Thanks Alot


----------



## Garry2684

ACT SS Application Acknowledged.
Wait for 8 weeks is on!!

Cheers,


----------



## roze

Garry2684 said:


> ACT SS Application Acknowledged.
> Wait for 8 weeks is on!!
> 
> Cheers,


Best of Luck Garry


----------



## jaideepf1407

Anyone received their Qualifications Only PTA recently.Just wondering if the processing times for PTA have reduced as of late.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## Nick80

Garry2684 said:


> ACT SS Application Acknowledged.
> Wait for 8 weeks is on!!
> 
> Cheers,


Congrats Bro !!!


----------



## Nick80

roze said:


> Stressed!
> 
> Vetassess call me and my Employer.
> 
> So my Outcome is Very Near.


HI Roze,

Don't worry.. The outcome will be +ve only..

Wish you goodluck..


----------



## godspeed9

Hello,

I was told by my consultant that "Organization and Method Analyst" was closed for ACT today and could come up agin in a couple of months. How true is that and what is the history around this close / open logic if anyone could divulge?


----------



## Preax

Hi All ,

My summary as follows,

223111- Human Resource Adviser
VETASSESS documents Submitted on 17/09/2013
IELTS- L-7.5, S-7, R-5.5, W-6.5
Vet Result +ve 20/02/2014
IELTS reappearing on 15/03/2014.


Since i have only 1 year post experience i need to have each band 7 in IELTS, therefore i'll be redoing my IELTS on 15 March.
My agent inform me that WA quota will be refreshed on March 1 , and have no idea about the new amendments.

so guys what are your views on this , will this affect us, any advise, comment on this highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ashish1e834

Rahul82 said:


> ThnkS sree but no gud news for me (149212). Do you have any idea when this occupation was added, i mean which year and any idea this was closed from starting in south australia. I know last year in ACT it was open and changed to limited in aug 2013. And now not available in any of the state. I am little worried that wthr this occupation vl get romoved from main csol list. 😒😞😔😣


Rahul

I dont think anyone would know that & can tell that. My job code is same as your & I along with a few more are in the wait & watch list... welcome to the club 

Cheers!


----------



## sree1982

roze said:


> Stressed!
> 
> Vetassess call me and my Employer.
> 
> So my Outcome is Very Near.


Dont worry roze!!you are through!!You can expect your outcome in 2-3 days!!Congrats in advance!!

What did they ask you or your employer?

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Rahul82 said:


> ThnkS sree but no gud news for me (149212). Do you have any idea when this occupation was added, i mean which year and any idea this was closed from starting in south australia. I know last year in ACT it was open and changed to limited in aug 2013. And now not available in any of the state. I am little worried that wthr this occupation vl get romoved from main csol list. 😒😞😔😣


All we can do is to pray and be hopeful!!Lot of us are in the same situation as you are!!

Sree


----------



## BossLadyMo

Garry, pls check your pm


----------



## Black_Rose

Preax said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> My summary as follows,
> 
> 223111- Human Resource Adviser
> VETASSESS documents Submitted on 17/09/2013
> IELTS- L-7.5, S-7, R-5.5, W-6.5
> Vet Result +ve 20/02/2014
> IELTS reappearing on 15/03/2014.
> 
> 
> Since i have only 1 year post experience i need to have each band 7 in IELTS, therefore i'll be redoing my IELTS on 15 March.
> My agent inform me that WA quota will be refreshed on March 1 , and have no idea about the new amendments.
> 
> so guys what are your views on this , will this affect us, any advise, comment on this highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


WA is not refreshing their quota, on March 1. they are just implementing new criteria for 2014-15 which may going to be more harder than the current one. so, don't give them the money they asking for now before the quota really reset . I might be wrong in such case where your agent might be a secret agent of WA or DIAC.


----------



## Rahul82

ashish1e834 said:


> Rahul
> 
> I dont think anyone would know that & can tell that. My job code is same as your & I along with a few more are in the wait & watch list... welcome to the club
> 
> Cheers!


What about ur IELTS 
I m preparing for that ......


----------



## Preax

Black_Rose said:


> WA is not refreshing their quota, on March 1. they are just implementing new criteria for 2014-15 which may going to be more harder than the current one. so, don't give them the money they asking for now before the quota really reset . I might be wrong in such case where your agent might be a secret agent of WA or DIAC.


thank you black rose, my only concern is wheather will they remove hr adviser. And as you know these agent dont provide details till we make the payments for next step


----------



## Black_Rose

Why don't you do some online research and apply by yourself, you can get help from this forum. lots of senior expertise around who would like to help you. 
HR Adviser in WA is in Schedule 2 which mean you need a Western Australian job offer to apply. Lets see what updates comes on March 1st. 
Have you done your skill assessment? Update your signature.


----------



## sanjuz

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Sanjuz,
> 
> Congrats on your +ve Vet assessment.
> 
> Once you have your IELTS score which is acceptable in any state that listed your occupation as open, you can lodge an application for State Sponsorship with them and accordingly lodge EOI.
> 
> If you have any further questions, post them and we will try to guide you further.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Thanks Garry

I'm looking to reappear for IELTS. 7 looks tough to me in all modules.

Didi any one have the details of Outcome vetassess .

Like if its positive so it will be positive in all

Like for Education 
My education was Distance Learning
Both Bachelors and Masters

For Job
My work experience was 4 Years and continue after May 2014 it will be 5 Years.

So when I will apply for EOI for claiming points of Work experience only i need the letter of vetassess outcome ??

And after lodging the Visa is the DIBP case officer will recheck the same thing of Job and Education or Vetassess result is authentic ???


----------



## Garry2684

BossLadyMo said:


> Garry, pls check your pm


I will reply to you today by end of day.

Good Luck BossLadyMo.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Preax said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> My summary as follows,
> 
> 223111- Human Resource Adviser
> VETASSESS documents Submitted on 17/09/2013
> IELTS- L-7.5, S-7, R-5.5, W-6.5
> Vet Result +ve 20/02/2014
> IELTS reappearing on 15/03/2014.
> 
> 
> Since i have only 1 year post experience i need to have each band 7 in IELTS, therefore i'll be redoing my IELTS on 15 March.
> My agent inform me that WA quota will be refreshed on March 1 , and have no idea about the new amendments.
> 
> so guys what are your views on this , will this affect us, any advise, comment on this highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


.

Hi Preax,

March 1st, 2014 is only 96hours away. I would doubt any review of quota that so. Well if it happens good for all. 

My suggestion would be to complete you're IELTS and hold off to check any status update. You could expect a review of the quota, somewhere between May-June timeframe, unless if there is a volcanic need for skills / jobs that need to be filled ASAP.


----------



## sree1982

Preax said:


> thank you black rose, my only concern is wheather will they remove hr adviser. And as you know these agent dont provide details till we make the payments for next step


Hii preax!!

I think you have very good company here!!Some of them a step ahead in the process!! I am talking about people who have applied in the same jobcode of HR Adviser like Black rose n Gary.

About the agents..Most of them are as knowledgeable as we are!! especially those who are adamant about the payments. 

Soo Relax and prepare well for your IELTS!!

Sree


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



sanjuz said:


> Thanks Garry
> 
> I'm looking to reappear for IELTS. 7 looks tough to me in all modules.
> 
> Didi any one have the details of Outcome vetassess .
> 
> Like if its positive so it will be positive in all
> 
> Like for Education
> My education was Distance Learning
> Both Bachelors and Masters
> 
> For Job
> My work experience was 4 Years and continue after May 2014 it will be 5 Years.
> 
> So when I will apply for EOI for claiming points of Work experience only i need the letter of vetassess outcome ??
> 
> And after lodging the Visa is the DIBP case officer will recheck the same thing of Job and Education or Vetassess result is authentic ???


.

Hi,

For IELTS, suggest you search / use RYAN HIGGINS IELTS trianing. He provides useful trst and training that will help you sail through easily.


----------



## cham77

Greetings All,
This is my first post here..
Just wondering if I used Vetassess Advisory Service right now after 8 weeks of their acknowledge email, should this speed up my assessment processing time somehow? Anyone have any idea? coz they will never admit to say so in their website… 
I may ask them simply to check the uploaded documents and find any missing paper or incomplete forms!

Thanks


----------



## Black_Rose

cham77 said:


> Greetings All,
> This is my first post here..
> Just wondering if I used Vetassess Advisory Service right now after 8 weeks of their acknowledge email, should this speed up my assessment processing time somehow? Anyone have any idea? coz they will never admit to say so in their website…
> I may ask them simply to check the uploaded documents and find any missing paper or incomplete forms!
> 
> Thanks


I don't think so. It may further delay your outcome. you are near so better to wait, isn't it?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

cham77 said:


> Greetings All,
> This is my first post here..
> Just wondering if I used Vetassess Advisory Service right now after 8 weeks of their acknowledge email, should this speed up my assessment processing time somehow? Anyone have any idea? coz they will never admit to say so in their website…
> I may ask them simply to check the uploaded documents and find any missing paper or incomplete forms!
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 

Nope at the moment this really won't speed up the process. 

It might well be the case that a person providing Vetassess advisory services is a Manager or a Team leader and your case has been allocated to a junior. 

This can be a tricky situation to be in, hypotheticaly if your case officer assesses your experience and qualifications as positive and GOD forbids the manager at advisory services deems it to be negative.... that will be like frog scaring a snake but all of us know wins when both of them get into a duel. 

Being dormant is the best approach now. My 2 cents for your query. 


Regards 

Deep


----------



## cham77

Black_Rose & DEEPSLOGIN thanks for your nice replies, this is an official log-in to Vetassess Waiting Club


----------



## Gemini14

*Job title change in the same company after assessment.....*

Hi guys,

I have a clarification with regard to my situation that I am in right now. I got a positive assessment couple of weeks ago for the job code I had applied for. Due to a business decision at my company, I got moved to a new role which is different from the one for which I got positive assessment. Now, my new offer letter, payslips, and Form 16 will be updated with my new role (Business Title). Will this affect my Visa chances after Or I should send the same set of documents that I sent VETASSESS when I applied for assessment? Can somebody assist?

Thanks....


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Gemini14 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a clarification with regard to my situation that I am in right now. I got a positive assessment couple of weeks ago for the job code I had applied for. Due to a business decision at my company, I got moved to a new role which is different from the one for which I got positive assessment. Now, my new offer letter, payslips, and Form 16 will be updated with my new role (Business Title). Will this affect my Visa chances after Or I should send the same set of documents that I sent VETASSESS when I applied for assessment? Can somebody assist?
> 
> Thanks....


Hi, 

Your application for migration will be considered with the past experience which you have had, if your role has been redefined need not worry send the same documents which you had sent to vetassess and only claim points till the assessment date to be on the safer side, you may claim experience till your 1 day prior to change of your profile. 

Regards 
Deep


----------



## cancerianlrules

Hi Folks,

I am planning to apply for VET Assessment next week for occupation 224111 Actuary but I am confused if I should do the Points Test Advise (PTA) alongwith the assessment. 

I have total 3.2 years of relevant work experience and i wish to claim 5 points for the same.

I read in one of the posts that the CO deducted one year of experience from candidate’s total experience as it was required by VETASSESS for his skill assessment to be positive. 

i)	Even my skill occupation requires one year of relevant experience, does that mean I will not be able to claim 5 points for experience?

ii)	Would applying for a PTA give more clarity in the above case?

I prefer not to go for PTA for two reasons:
•	I can accumulate the experience in my current job in the meantime (3-4 months VET assessment period), which would allow me to remove one of the employers as my 3 years will be completed with the current employer
•	Assessment with PTA takes relatively longer

Black_rose, Garry, Sree, Manan, JRE, Deep and others… please share your views on this?

Regards


----------



## randika guruge

Hi all,
I logged the skill assessment on 11th october, still pending & agent told me that there's a delay in vetessess. Has any one noticed this ?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Hi, 

In my opinion as you said your experience is recent then need not have PTA. 

My Vetassess result reads from which date the occupation has been assessed as relevant. 


Yes I do agree that in case of Nandkumar they deducted one year, but that seldom happens with occupations assessed by vetassess but if you were to read his case carefully he has applied under internal auditor which is a plum occupation as its listed for 189 so if he would have applied for PTA then decision of CO would have superseded vetassess Pta. 

You are good to go without applying for PTA 

Regards 

Deep




cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am planning to apply for VET Assessment next week for occupation 224111 Actuary but I am confused if I should do the Points Test Advise (PTA) alongwith the assessment.
> 
> I have total 3.2 years of relevant work experience and i wish to claim 5 points for the same.
> 
> I read in one of the posts that the CO deducted one year of experience from candidate&#146;s total experience as it was required by VETASSESS for his skill assessment to be positive.
> 
> i)	Even my skill occupation requires one year of relevant experience, does that mean I will not be able to claim 5 points for experience?
> 
> ii)	Would applying for a PTA give more clarity in the above case?
> 
> I prefer not to go for PTA for two reasons:
> &#149;	I can accumulate the experience in my current job in the meantime (3-4 months VET assessment period), which would allow me to remove one of the employers as my 3 years will be completed with the current employer
> &#149;	Assessment with PTA takes relatively longer
> 
> Black_rose, Garry, Sree, Manan, JRE, Deep and others&#133; please share your views on this?
> 
> Regards


----------



## Preax

randika guruge said:


> Hi all,
> I logged the skill assessment on 11th october, still pending & agent told me that there's a delay in vetessess. Has any one noticed this ?


Ya same here from SL. submitted on September go the reply on this month


----------



## Preax

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Preax,
> 
> March 1st, 2014 is only 96hours away. I would doubt any review of quota that so. Well if it happens good for all.
> 
> My suggestion would be to complete you're IELTS and hold off to check any status update. You could expect a review of the quota, somewhere between May-June timeframe, unless if there is a volcanic need for skills / jobs that need to be filled ASAP.


thank for your feedback Neville.
ya need to focus on my IELTS now specially on reading module.
lets hope some thing good will happened .

RGDS,
Preax


----------



## Preax

sree1982 said:


> Hii preax!!
> 
> I think you have very good company here!!Some of them a step ahead in the process!! I am talking about people who have applied in the same jobcode of HR Adviser like Black rose n Gary.
> 
> About the agents..Most of them are as knowledgeable as we are!! especially those who are adamant about the payments.
> 
> Soo Relax and prepare well for your IELTS!!
> 
> Sree


thank for your feedback sree1982.
should concentrate on my IELTS first


----------



## cancerianlrules

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my opinion as you said your experience is recent then need not have PTA.
> 
> My Vetassess result reads from which date the occupation has been assessed as relevant.
> 
> Yes I do agree that in case of Nandkumar they deducted one year, but that seldom happens with occupations assessed by vetassess but if you were to read his case carefully he has applied under internal auditor which is a plum occupation as its listed for 189 so if he would have applied for PTA then decision of CO would have superseded vetassess Pta.
> 
> You are good to go without applying for PTA
> 
> Regards
> 
> Deep


Thanks for your response deep!!

What do you mean plum occupation? Didn't get it!

Even I'm planning to apply for 189, does that change anything?

Regards


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

There are very few occupations on Sol 1 i. e for 189 which a commerce graduate can apply for. 

Being a commerce graduate as per my analysis/ understanding Internal Auditor is a plum job. 



cancerianlrules said:


> Thanks for your response deep!!
> 
> What do you mean plum occupation? Didn't get it!
> 
> Even I'm planning to apply for 189, does that change anything?
> 
> Regards


----------



## sree1982

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am planning to apply for VET Assessment next week for occupation 224111 Actuary but I am confused if I should do the Points Test Advise (PTA) alongwith the assessment.
> 
> I have total 3.2 years of relevant work experience and i wish to claim 5 points for the same.
> 
> I read in one of the posts that the CO deducted one year of experience from candidate’s total experience as it was required by VETASSESS for his skill assessment to be positive.
> 
> i)	Even my skill occupation requires one year of relevant experience, does that mean I will not be able to claim 5 points for experience?
> 
> ii)	Would applying for a PTA give more clarity in the above case?
> 
> I prefer not to go for PTA for two reasons:
> •	I can accumulate the experience in my current job in the meantime (3-4 months VET assessment period), which would allow me to remove one of the employers as my 3 years will be completed with the current employer
> •	Assessment with PTA takes relatively longer
> 
> Black_rose, Garry, Sree, Manan, JRE, Deep and others… please share your views on this?
> 
> Regards


Hii Cancerian!!

In my opinion there is no need to go for PTAif the documents proving the experience is fully conclusive.Accumulate as much documents as you can such as offer letters .promotion letters,pf statements,conformation letters payslips etc.In that case they will not be deducing any experience.I personally havent applied for the same.

As far as the assessment part is concerned , they will consider only the experience at the time of applying and if found short for some experience they would ask you to send the documents for remaining months experience!!

About the PTA with assessment taking longer time..i am quite unaware about that!!Hopefully someone else will answer your query!!

Start the assessment ASAP we dont know what will happen with the occupation lists!!Also some of them are coming with additional criteria s so hurry up!!

Sree


----------



## cancerianlrules

sree1982 said:


> Hii Cancerian!!
> 
> In my opinion there is no need to go for PTAif the documents proving the experience is fully conclusive.Accumulate as much documents as you can such as offer letters .promotion letters,pf statements,conformation letters payslips etc.In that case they will not be deducing any experience.I personally havent applied for the same.
> 
> As far as the assessment part is concerned , they will consider only the experience at the time of applying and if found short for some experience they would ask you to send the documents for remaining months experience!!
> 
> About the PTA with assessment taking longer time..i am quite unaware about that!!Hopefully someone else will answer your query!!
> 
> Start the assessment ASAP we dont know what will happen with the occupation lists!!Also some of them are coming with additional criteria s so hurry up!!
> 
> Sree


Alright sree! Appreciate your response.


----------



## cancerianlrules

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> There are very few occupations on Sol 1 i. e for 189 which a commerce graduate can apply for.
> 
> Being a commerce graduate as per my analysis/ understanding Internal Auditor is a plum job.


Fair point! 

Deep


----------



## jaideepf1407

Good Day Gents,
Need some advise from seniors.I have received a positive assessment from my Assessment authority AMSA.They only assessed my Marine Qualifications which are Equivalent to an Advanced diploma .i have a Bachelor Degree(Mech)
For which I want to claim 15points for.
Have applied to Vetassess for a PTA .
Am turning 40 soon And am not sure if I will recieve the assessment in time.

Can I submit my EOI and claim 15 points for my degree or do I have to wait for my PTA to be issued by Vetassess.?

Had submitted an Urgent request but Vetassess have said that I still have a few months to go so they are not treating it as urgent.I only have 4 months left.

Any Suggestions?

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## Loveall

Hi,

I just received a positive outcome from Vetassess and they took 4 months for me to complete the assessment. I am yet the receive a hard copy of the assessment. But I am not clear about the next steps. 

Regards


----------



## sree1982

Loveall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received a positive outcome from Vetassess and they took 4 months for me to complete the assessment. I am yet the receive a hard copy of the assessment. But I am not clear about the next steps.
> 
> Regards


Hii Loveall!!

Congrats on your positive assessment!!Update your signature so that we can know your job code and time line!!

Sree


----------



## Manan_20

Loveall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received a positive outcome from Vetassess and they took 4 months for me to complete the assessment. I am yet the receive a hard copy of the assessment. But I am not clear about the next steps.
> 
> Regards


The next step would be to apply for EOI and SS but that will depend on your Job code. Share it with us.

Manan


----------



## honeyarya

Hi Guys, 

Finally i got my Vetassess assessment positive .......... but not my job code is not in demand in any state .....anybody please advice ...as my agent is saying me to go for ielts again as minimum requirement for state nomination is 7 in speaking and 7 overall ............. and when can i expect demand of my job code .....

Honey


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



honeyarya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally i got my Vetassess assessment positive .......... but not my job code is not in demand in any state .....anybody please advice ...as my agent is saying me to go for ielts again as minimum requirement for state nomination is 7 in speaking and 7 overall ............. and when can i expect demand of my job code .....
> 
> Honey


.

Hi,

Congrats on your Vetassess positive outcome. As suggested by your agent, would be good to work on your IELTS (Check our RYAN Higgins IELTS training) and in the mean time work on gathering the required documents.

For now we expect the occupation list to be reviewed in Jun/July 2014 timeframe.


----------



## Garry2684

jaideepf1407 said:


> Good Day Gents,
> Need some advise from seniors.I have received a positive assessment from my Assessment authority AMSA.They only assessed my Marine Qualifications which are Equivalent to an Advanced diploma .i have a Bachelor Degree(Mech)
> For which I want to claim 15points for.
> Have applied to Vetassess for a PTA .
> Am turning 40 soon And am not sure if I will recieve the assessment in time.
> 
> Can I submit my EOI and claim 15 points for my degree or do I have to wait for my PTA to be issued by Vetassess.?
> 
> Had submitted an Urgent request but Vetassess have said that I still have a few months to go so they are not treating it as urgent.I only have 4 months left.
> 
> Any Suggestions?
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


Hi Jaideep,

Firstly, congrats on your +ve assessment. Secondly about your assessment at Vetassess, I am sure Vetassess will treat it as a special case. You can ask them to treat your case in their fast track application database claiming that your age factor is involved. They consider only two cases to expedite the process:

1. Passport/Visa expiring
2. Age points

So, I am sure, they will consider your case. If you are not working with an agent, I would suggest you to take advice from a MARA agent. I have seen cases, where age was a factor and people got their assessment in even 2-3 weeks. 

Finally, do not claim points in your EOI unless and until you have assessment performed. As soon as you get the PTA from Vet, Lodge your EOI. Once EOI registers your score for age, it wont make a difference at a later stage.

Good Luck,


----------



## Garry2684

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am planning to apply for VET Assessment next week for occupation 224111 Actuary but I am confused if I should do the Points Test Advise (PTA) alongwith the assessment.
> 
> I have total 3.2 years of relevant work experience and i wish to claim 5 points for the same.
> 
> I read in one of the posts that the CO deducted one year of experience from candidate’s total experience as it was required by VETASSESS for his skill assessment to be positive.
> 
> i)	Even my skill occupation requires one year of relevant experience, does that mean I will not be able to claim 5 points for experience?
> 
> ii)	Would applying for a PTA give more clarity in the above case?
> 
> I prefer not to go for PTA for two reasons:
> •	I can accumulate the experience in my current job in the meantime (3-4 months VET assessment period), which would allow me to remove one of the employers as my 3 years will be completed with the current employer
> •	Assessment with PTA takes relatively longer
> 
> Black_rose, Garry, Sree, Manan, JRE, Deep and others… please share your views on this?
> 
> Regards


Hi Cancerian,

Do not consider experience of some other applicant for your own case. There could be n number of factors which influenced the case of some other applicant. There could be qualification completion at a later date than start of experience or missing documents or could be anything else. So, do not think Vet will do with you what it did with someone else.

About your concern for PTA taking more time, In my case, it did not. I got my Vet result exactly in 13 weeks (removing 2 weeks for Christmas break) with PTA. 

Further, even if you do not ask for PTA, Vet result will still contain this information- based on evidence/proof provided for employment, the following employment is assessed as suitable for Job code: List of experience and employer details. After that, at the time of lodging your EOI, you will fill in the same details, so how do you think you can evade an employment assessed by Vet, not to be in your EOI?

Others, please advice.


----------



## sree1982

honeyarya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally i got my Vetassess assessment positive .......... but not my job code is not in demand in any state .....anybody please advice ...as my agent is saying me to go for ielts again as minimum requirement for state nomination is 7 in speaking and 7 overall ............. and when can i expect demand of my job code .....
> 
> Honey



Hii Honeyarya,

Congrats on your positive assessment!! Since there is time it is better to go for IELTS.You can expect your occupation to be demand by july.Most of the states will be coming out with their occupation list by then!! 

Sree


----------



## cancerianlrules

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Cancerian,
> 
> Do not consider experience of some other applicant for your own case. There could be n number of factors which influenced the case of some other applicant. There could be qualification completion at a later date than start of experience or missing documents or could be anything else. So, do not think Vet will do with you what it did with someone else.
> 
> About your concern for PTA taking more time, In my case, it did not. I got my Vet result exactly in 13 weeks (removing 2 weeks for Christmas break) with PTA.
> 
> Further, even if you do not ask for PTA, Vet result will still contain this information- based on evidence/proof provided for employment, the following employment is assessed as suitable for Job code: List of experience and employer details. After that, at the time of lodging your EOI, you will fill in the same details, so how do you think you can evade an employment assessed by Vet, not to be in your EOI?
> 
> Others, please advice.


Agree with you Garry! But the advisory officer at vetassess said they will only assess minimum experience required for the assessment (1 year in my case). So I will not be required to submit details of other employers if my current relevant employment is more than a year ( which is the case with me). 

However, if I claim 5 points for 3 years experience, I will need to submit employers details for my other two jobs also, to complete three years.

Under this scenario, vet will assess one employer details (for 1 year experience), while DIBP will assess 3 employer details (for 3 years).

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Garry2684

cancerianlrules said:


> Agree with you Garry! But the advisory officer at vetassess said they will only assess minimum experience required for the assessment (1 year in my case). So I will not be required to submit details of other employers if my current relevant employment is more than a year ( which is the case with me).
> 
> However, if I claim 5 points for 3 years experience, I will need to submit employers details for my other two jobs also, to complete three years.
> 
> Under this scenario, vet will assess one employer details (for 1 year experience), while DIBP will assess 3 employer details (for 3 years).
> 
> Hope this makes sense.


Hi Cancerian,

In that case, there is no confusion at all. 

You dont need the PTA at all 

Cheers,


----------



## cancerianlrules

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Cancerian,
> 
> In that case, there is no confusion at all.
> 
> You dont need the PTA at all
> 
> Cheers,


I guess you are right! Shall submit my vet application latest by tomorrow.

And will join the gang! 

Cheers!


----------



## Garry2684

cancerianlrules said:


> I guess you are right! Shall submit my vet application latest by tomorrow.
> 
> And will join the gang!
> 
> Cheers!


Good Luck dear.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Dear all
Went through some important information on skill select and want to share:
State nominations given by ACT:
Aug 13: 92
Sep 13: 92
Oct 13 : 61
Nov 13: 82
Dec13 : 75
Jan 14: 65
State sponsorships given by various states since august 13 till 31st jan:
ACT: 570
NSW:3663
NT: 197
QLD:366
SA:1341
TAS:61
VIC: 2055
WA: 2004
Total: 10254


----------



## Garry2684

lakshay.vikas said:


> Dear all
> Went through some important information on skill select and want to share:
> State nominations given by ACT:
> Aug 13: 92
> Sep 13: 92
> Oct 13 : 61
> Nov 13: 82
> Dec13 : 75
> Jan 14: 65
> State sponsorships given by various states since august 13 till 31st jan:
> ACT: 570
> NSW:3663
> NT: 197
> QLD:366
> SA:1341
> TAS:61
> VIC: 2055
> WA: 2004
> Total: 10254


Hi Lakshay,

Thanks for sharing the info.

More details on this are available on this link however . You can even check how many applicants were there for each month with how many EOI points and how many were given visa in bar graphs and so on 

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 February 2014 Results

Cheers,


----------



## jaideepf1407

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Jaideep, Firstly, congrats on your +ve assessment. Secondly about your assessment at Vetassess, I am sure Vetassess will treat it as a special case. You can ask them to treat your case in their fast track application database claiming that your age factor is involved. They consider only two cases to expedite the process: 1. Passport/Visa expiring 2. Age points So, I am sure, they will consider your case. If you are not working with an agent, I would suggest you to take advice from a MARA agent. I have seen cases, where age was a factor and people got their assessment in even 2-3 weeks. Finally, do not claim points in your EOI unless and until you have assessment performed. As soon as you get the PTA from Vet, Lodge your EOI. Once EOI registers your score for age, it wont make a difference at a later stage. Good Luck,


Thanks a lot Garry .Appreciate the time taken to reply .Will send in another request for Fast Tracking my PTA.Am applying on my own.

Had another Query.
The occupation ceiling for my job code is 600 out of which 32 are filled.I will be able to apply with 60 points once I receive my PTA for 189 Subclass.
Let's say I apply in April first week,and going by the current Invite cutoff date(1st Feb for the 10 Feb Round)is it safe to assume that I can receive an invite in couple of rounds or do Skill select apply some other criteria .
My understanding of the issue is that the invites are automatically issued as per points ranking and lodged date only.
I am not in the Big 6 occupation list too.

Am a bit concerned as I will drop points for Age in July.
Any advice will be appreciated

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## Garry2684

jaideepf1407 said:


> Thanks a lot Garry .Appreciate the time taken to reply .Will send in another request for Fast Tracking my PTA.Am applying on my own.
> 
> Had another Query.
> The occupation ceiling for my job code is 600 out of which 32 are filled.I will be able to apply with 60 points once I receive my PTA for 189 Subclass.
> Let's say I apply in April first week,and going by the current Invite cutoff date(1st Feb for the 10 Feb Round)is it safe to assume that I can receive an invite in couple of rounds or do Skill select apply some other criteria .
> My understanding of the issue is that the invites are automatically issued as per points ranking and lodged date only.
> I am not in the Big 6 occupation list too.
> 
> Am a bit concerned as I will drop points for Age in July.
> Any advice will be appreciated
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


Hi Jaideep,

When are you expecting your PTA? 

I have seen a lot of applicants getting invites early, so only recommendation is lodge your EOI as soon as you get your PTA and good Luck. Also, I just now read on the Immigration website that they even process applications on the basis of fast track applications in case of age factor. Check that out. May be that helps you.

Thanks,


----------



## Manan_20

Any recent outcomes lately?

Manan


----------



## jaideepf1407

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Jaideep, When are you expecting your PTA? I have seen a lot of applicants getting invites early, so only recommendation is lodge your EOI as soon as you get your PTA and good Luck. Also, I just now read on the Immigration website that they even process applications on the basis of fast track applications in case of age factor. Check that out. May be that helps you. Thanks,


 Thanks Garry ,was unable to get any Fast track info..Can you send me a link if possible.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## Garry2684

jaideepf1407 said:


> Thanks Garry ,was unable to get any Fast track info..Can you send me a link if possible.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


Jaideep,

Try this link:

Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times

Thanks,


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> Any recent outcomes lately?
> 
> Manan


Still waiting? whats ur plan? NSW regional is still open for you as far I know. why don't you go for that?


----------



## evanmklc

evanmklc said:


> I've just gotten a negative outcome from vetassess for my nominated occupation (Forester)
> 
> Seems like it's all quite a bit of hit-and-miss. I am a recent graduate with a Bachelor of Science degree (with honours), majoring in Biology and Environmental Sciences. I would've thought that it was a highly relevant qualification, but quite apparently not!
> 
> As it is, i'll just have to wait for the outcome letter for an explanation. Hopefully the case officer can also give some advice on a more suitable occupation. I might try for 'Agricultural Scientist' next.
> 
> Will update here once I know more.


UPDATE:

So I applied for a re-assessment with the nominated occupation of 'Agricultural Scientist' and three months later, positive!

Here's some information which might be useful to others: when my previous assessment came back negative, I called Vetassess and managed to contact my case officer. I was told that my studies needed to be 'specialized' for the occupation, and that I would have better luck applying as an 'Agricultural Scientist' as it was much broader in scope and less specialized, compared to my previous nominated occupation ('Forester'). I would then have a much better chance of having my studies assessed as relevant.

My case officer also advised me to explain how my final-year studies were relevant to the occupation. I wrote a two-page letter arguing the case for each subject (eight of them), and attached my course guides as well, with highly relevant topics highlighted (e.g. economically important crops, plant biotechnology).

I sent it off with my application, twiddled my thumbs for two months, then came a request for "more information". Vetassess now wanted a letter from my uni explaining the relevance of two subjects (Science Project and Honours Year Project) to the nominated occupation. I then contacted my project supervisor at uni, wrote up the letter myself, which he signed and I submitted. A month later, and the 'positive' result came in.

So, for all those who've had a negative assessment, never give up hope! Apply for a re-assessment if possible, argue your case and really emphasise on the relevance of your studies to the occupation.

Hope this bit of info helps


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Jaideep,
> 
> Try this link:
> 
> Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times
> 
> Thanks,


whats ACT normal processing time? as far I assumed its around 3 weeks. right?
Good Luck. Hope you get invite very soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Black_Rose

evanmklc said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So I applied for a re-assessment with the nominated occupation of 'Agricultural Scientist' and three months later, positive!
> 
> Here's some information which might be useful to others: when my previous assessment came back negative, I called Vetassess and managed to contact my case officer. I was told that my studies needed to be 'specialized' for the occupation, and that I would have better luck applying as an 'Agricultural Scientist' as it was much broader in scope and less specialized, compared to my previous nominated occupation ('Forester'). I would then have a much better chance of having my studies assessed as relevant.
> 
> My case officer also advised me to explain how my final-year studies were relevant to the occupation. I wrote a two-page letter arguing the case for each subject (eight of them), and attached my course guides as well, with highly relevant topics highlighted (e.g. economically important crops, plant biotechnology).
> 
> I sent it off with my application, twiddled my thumbs for two months, then came a request for "more information". Vetassess now wanted a letter from my uni explaining the relevance of two subjects (Science Project and Honours Year Project) to the nominated occupation. I then contacted my project supervisor at uni, wrote up the letter myself, which he signed and I submitted. A month later, and the 'positive' result came in.
> 
> So, for all those who've had a negative assessment, never give up hope! Apply for a re-assessment if possible, argue your case and really emphasise on the relevance of your studies to the occupation.
> 
> Hope this bit of info helps


Congratulation. All the best.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Hello EvanMklc, I am applying as an Agricultural Consultant. May I ask what degree(s) you hold?


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> whats ACT normal processing time? as far I assumed its around 3 weeks. right?
> Good Luck. Hope you get invite very soon. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Black,

They have acknowledged the fee receipt and in the email mentioned that they will take 8 weeks to process the application.

8 weeks it is, not 3


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Black,
> 
> They have acknowledged the fee receipt and in the email mentioned that they will take 8 weeks to process the application.
> 
> 8 weeks it is, not 3


Infact same is written in mail which I have rcvd.


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Black,
> 
> They have acknowledged the fee receipt and in the email mentioned that they will take 8 weeks to process the application.
> 
> 8 weeks it is, not 3


No Worries, you will get it in 3-4 weeks time.


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> No Worries, you will get it in 3-4 weeks time.


Haha Black_Rose,

The way you are blessing me these days, I reckon my SS grant is not far from me 

Cheers,


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Still waiting? whats ur plan? NSW regional is still open for you as far I know. why don't you go for that?


Yes still waiting. 

No plans to wait for something to open up in 190. Don't want to apply for 489. Not worth it. 

I thought I was killing time while waiting for something to open up but it's other way round; time is killing me.

Manan


----------



## SL76

lakshay.vikas said:


> Infact same is written in mail which I have rcvd.


mine too states "average processing time currently is 8 weeks"


----------



## Garry2684

I am taking 8 weeks time only. But somehow I feel that due the updated list effective from 24 Feb, the number of SS applications will come down significantly and hence, processing may become fast. 

Anyways, in any which case, I am ready for 8 weeks also.

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> Yes still waiting.
> 
> No plans to wait for something to open up in 190. Don't want to apply for 489. Not worth it.
> 
> I thought I was killing time while waiting for something to open up but it's other way round; time is killing me.
> 
> Manan


Paaji,

I reckon you are all set to wait untill July now. Is that so?

Thanks,


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Garry2684 said:


> I am taking 8 weeks time only. But somehow I feel that due the updated list effective from 24 Feb, the number of SS applications will come down significantly and hence, processing may become fast.
> 
> Anyways, in any which case, I am ready for 8 weeks also.
> 
> Cheers,


Logic seems absltly right. I was wondering when one gets SS how much time does it take for invitation to come?


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Paaji,
> 
> I reckon you are all set to wait untill July now. Is that so?
> 
> Thanks,



Yes , me and few others here will have to wait unless some states change their minds and open up my occupation for 190 

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

lakshay.vikas said:


> Logic seems absltly right. I was wondering when one gets SS how much time does it take for invitation to come?


Lakshay,

Ppl are telling that it should come automatically the same day we get SS Grant.

Lets hope for the same!!

Cheers,


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Garry2684 said:


> Lakshay,
> 
> Ppl are telling that it should come automatically the same day we get SS Grant.
> 
> Lets hope for the same!!
> 
> Cheers,


That's nice to hear. The logic with which ur thinking we shall get CO allotment somwhere in the end march.


----------



## SL76

Garry2684 said:


> Lakshay,
> 
> Ppl are telling that it should come automatically the same day we get SS Grant.
> 
> Lets hope for the same!!
> 
> Cheers,


Hi guys
as per the advice i got, if you have lodged EOI prior to ACT SS application, then you will get the EOI invite automatically within couple of hours/on the same day. If you apply for EOI after you receive ACT SS, then within couple of days. Going by the blog info and other threads, this info seems to hold right. cheers,


----------



## lakshay.vikas

SL76 said:


> Hi guys
> as per the advice i got, if you have lodged EOI prior to ACT SS application, then you will get the EOI invite automatically within couple of hours/on the same day. If you apply for EOI after you receive ACT SS, then within couple of days. Going by the blog info and other threads, this info seems to hold right. cheers,


Thanks SL for the info.
Just wondering as EOI invite comes on second and fourth Monday from skill select. In case of SS if someone gets SS on days other than these mondays ,will he/she get invite the same day.


----------



## SL76

lakshay.vikas said:


> Thanks SL for the info.
> Just wondering as EOI invite comes on second and fourth Monday from skill select. In case of SS if someone gets SS on days other than these mondays ,will he/she get invite the same day.


hi
as per the info i got, SS 190 does not go under the EOI invitation rounds. i thinks thats the 189 invites... then again am not too sure about any other type. the info given above is specifically for ACT SS 190 subclass only.


----------



## Garry2684

Lol,

I am less bothered about 6 or 8 weeks and more bothered about CO asking for new jobs 

If it is 6 weeks, I just wish the CO does not ask for new jobs, no logic.

Anyways, good that its now 6-8 weeks and not more than that.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Garry2684 said:


> Lakshay,
> 
> Ppl are telling that it should come automatically the same day we get SS Grant.
> 
> Lets hope for the same!!
> 
> Cheers,


.

Hi Garry,

The moment you have been granted an SS the status in skillselect changes to Apply for Visa.


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Lol,
> 
> I am less bothered about 6 or 8 weeks and more bothered about CO asking for new jobs
> 
> If it is 6 weeks, I just wish the CO does not ask for new jobs, no logic.
> 
> Anyways, good that its now 6-8 weeks and not more than that.


Hahha, getting job advert is really a problem  lol Good Luck.


----------



## sree1982

Manan_20 said:


> Yes still waiting.
> 
> No plans to wait for something to open up in 190. Don't want to apply for 489. Not worth it.
> 
> I thought I was killing time while waiting for something to open up but it's other way round; time is killing me.
> 
> Manan


i know a bit of desperation is now creeping in!!But what i coudn't understand is why is it taking this much time!!does anybody know the timeline for FIA.I think gmgo has completed 17 weeks!!I think all 222311 applicants are going have similar fate!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Garry,
> 
> The moment you have been granted an SS the status in skillselect changes to Apply for Visa.


That would be a really heartwarming sight!!

Sree


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Hahha, getting job advert is really a problem  lol Good Luck.


Hi Black_rose,

Got your results? How did you score? Post it. Good Luck, if still waiting for it.


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Black_rose,
> 
> Got your results? How did you score? Post it. Good Luck, if still waiting for it.


 I sent you an email check it. Let me update my signature, I couldn't be more happy than this by doing it.


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> I sent you an email check it. Let me update my signature, I couldn't be more happy than this by doing it.


Finally,

Great news Dear. Enjoy.

another hurdle crossed. 

So happy for you!!


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> I sent you an email check it. Let me update my signature, I couldn't be more happy than this by doing it.


That's a good score. Add 10 points 



Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Finally,
> 
> Great news Dear. Enjoy.
> 
> another hurdle crossed.
> 
> So happy for you!!


I now gained all their requirement which is a sense of satisfaction. Thank You to all, you all were my inspiration.


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> That's a good score. Add 10 points
> 
> 
> 
> Manan


Thank you dear. this is my dream score to be honest. without you guys it would have been impossible. You were the inspiration for me. Good Luck with you Outcome.


----------



## BKC

Black_Rose said:


> I sent you an email check it. Let me update my signature, I couldn't be more happy than this by doing it.



congratulations Black rose........:rockon:


----------



## Black_Rose

BKC said:


> congratulations Black rose........:rockon:


Thanks


----------



## rk91076

Dear Friends,

I have a query. In my case vet assess outcome is negative. Though they have assessed my qualification as highly relevant and employment as relevant but not unto the desired level.
When requests for explanation they suggested to change my occupation. Kindly suggest, should i appeal or should i opt for reassessment changing my occupation.
it took exactly 5 months for my assessment.








________________________________________________________________________________________
222311: Vet Ack 17th Sept-IELTS 7 each. Vet result: 18th Feb Negative


----------



## Manan_20

rk91076 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have a query. In my case vet assess outcome is negative. Though they have assessed my qualification as highly relevant and employment as relevant but not unto the desired level.
> When requests for explanation they suggested to change my occupation. Kindly suggest, should i appeal or should i opt for reassessment changing my occupation.
> it took exactly 5 months for my assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________________
> 222311: Vet Ack 17th Sept-IELTS 7 each. Vet result: 18th Feb Negative


Please provide more info on your education background and experience.

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

rk91076 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have a query. In my case vet assess outcome is negative. Though they have assessed my qualification as highly relevant and employment as relevant but not unto the desired level.
> When requests for explanation they suggested to change my occupation. Kindly suggest, should i appeal or should i opt for reassessment changing my occupation.
> it took exactly 5 months for my assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________________
> 222311: Vet Ack 17th Sept-IELTS 7 each. Vet result: 18th Feb Negative



Now I am really worried. 5 months wait and negative outcome!!!

Was your employer contacted?

Manan


----------



## rk91076

Dear Manan,

I have done B.Com and after that its Masters in finance & Control. For the past eight years my assignment was with ING & SBI as financial advisor/consultant.


----------



## rk91076

Employer was not contacted


----------



## Manan_20

rk91076 said:


> Dear Manan,
> 
> I have done B.Com and after that its Masters in finance & Control. For the past eight years my assignment was with ING & SBI as financial advisor/consultant.


How is that not relevant? I don't understand?

Manna


----------



## rk91076

Manan_20 said:


> How is that not relevant? I don't understand?
> 
> Manna


Manan,
Even i don't understand. I have ask for further elaboration n m waiting for it. The Lady assessing officer who is an indian said you have performed the same tasks but not unto the desired level as expected for 222311. I am confused.....


----------



## Black_Rose

rk91076 said:


> Manan,
> Even i don't understand. I have ask for further elaboration n m waiting for it. The Lady assessing officer who is an indian said you have performed the same tasks but not unto the desired level as expected for 222311. I am confused.....


Sorry to hear that. I think you should go for reassessment after changing your occupation. your case officer will be able to suggest you the occupation. Ask her what occupation you should go for. 
Appealing will not work unless you upgrade your duties and responsibilities. But, however, if you want to appeal, You can ask your CO about what lacking you had and include some new enhanced duties in your new statement of service and explain why these wasn't included at the first time. 
Don't just give up.


----------



## rk91076

Thanks Black rose for your inputs. My agent (MARA agent) says appeal will not work as we can't add more duties after submitting the reference letter once. But i may go for reassessment after changing the occupation. WILL UPDATE THE FORUM...


----------



## sree1982

Black_Rose said:


> I sent you an email check it. Let me update my signature, I couldn't be more happy than this by doing it.


Happy for you mate!!Congrats!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

rk91076 said:


> Thanks Black rose for your inputs. My agent (MARA agent) says appeal will not work as we can't add more duties after submitting the reference letter once. But i may go for reassessment after changing the occupation. WILL UPDATE THE FORUM...


It is not the end of the road my dear friend!!All the best!!

Did your agent advice you on any occupation change!!During these 5 months did they ask for any additional requirements??

Sree


----------



## BossLadyMo

Sorry to hear this RK, but don't give up just yet!

Please, this question is for anyone who has applied for OR received state nomination. Were you required to show evidence of work experience for the number of years required by the state? If yes, which documents were submitted and which state was it?


----------



## sree1982

BossLadyMo said:


> Sorry to hear this RK, but don't give up just yet!
> 
> Please, this question is for anyone who has applied for OR received state nomination. Were you required to show evidence of work experience for the number of years required by the state? If yes, which documents were submitted and which state was it?


Yes we need to provide the same.usually the documents submitted are Payslips,PF statements,Appointment letter.Promotion letters etc

Sree


----------



## rk91076

hi Sree,

No they did not asked for any document, but surprisingly in january they asked for a authorization letter from my side, so that they can verify from employer, whom they didn't contacted.
my agent has suggested occupation change, lets see how it goes.


----------



## Garry2684

BossLadyMo said:


> Sorry to hear this RK, but don't give up just yet!
> 
> Please, this question is for anyone who has applied for OR received state nomination. Were you required to show evidence of work experience for the number of years required by the state? If yes, which documents were submitted and which state was it?


Hi BossLadyMo,

I have submitted the same reference letters that I sent to Vetassess at the time of assessment as my experience certificates.

I believe the information that they need is 

1. Company letter head
2. Your designation
3. Your department
4. Your tenure with the company
5. Your role and responsibilities.

Cheers,


----------



## Garry2684

rk91076 said:


> hi Sree,
> 
> No they did not asked for any document, but surprisingly in january they asked for a authorization letter from my side, so that they can verify from employer, whom they didn't contacted.
> my agent has suggested occupation change, lets see how it goes.


Hi RK,

Its indeed a sad news. I believe that you should have studied in detail about the roles and responsibilities from the ANZSCO code before applying. If you make your responsibilities a close match to those required to them, only then they would find them suitable and assess them positive. 

It seems your agent also did not pay heed towards it. 

The only thing may be a new application, but again that will be assessed on the basis of your previous application and there may be specific issues related to it like Vet considering it a hastened upgradation of your skills due to your application going negative and might not consider it sufficient. 

I do not know, its a peculiar case and seeing the knowledge of your agent, I cannot even say that consult your agent. 

Wait and see what Vet replies with and accordingly make the next move. 

Thanks and Good Luck,


----------



## rk91076

Dear Friends,

My tasks are 95% same as listed for 222311,the same has been mentioned by my seniors in the reference letters.Don't know what these VET people want???:


----------



## Garry2684

rk91076 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My tasks are 95% same as listed for 222311,the same has been mentioned by my seniors in the reference letters.Don't know what these VET people want???:


If the tasks are a close match and they did not contact your employer (where there could have been a problem), then I do not see any problems. 

Also, as per your message in the last page, you have written that they have raised an objection on your duties only, which means its about how you projected your role and responsibilities.

Thanks,


----------



## BossLadyMo

Thanks [email protected]

Rk, can you paste your job description as submitted in your reference letter, so the house can check it out and see what the problem could be. Also,, what is your nominated occupation?


----------



## rk91076

During his employment he demonstrated competencies on:
•	Interviewing prospective clients to determine financial status and objectives, discussing financial options and developing financial plans and investment strategies.
•	On the request of investor monitoring their investment performance, and reviewing and revising investment plans based on modified needs and changes in markets.
•	Recommending and arranging insurance cover for clients
•	Comparisons of different investment avenues like insurance, Stocks, bonds, mutual funds and arranging to buy and sell the best option.
•	Advising on investment strategies, sources of funds and the distribution of earnings.
•	Setting financial objectives, and developing and implementing strategies for achieving the financial objectives.
•	Managing funds raised from personal superannuation savings policies and unit trusts.
•	Assisting in meeting superannuation compliance requirements
•	Directing the collection of financial, accounting and investment information and the preparation of budgets, reports, forecasts and statutory returns.
•	Advising clients to other organizations to obtain services outlined in financial plans especially in the cases of buying annuity when parent organization doesn’t provide annuity.
•	Recruitment of Unit Managers, Agency Manager & territory Managers & training them for financial planning.
•	Development of long term relations with the existing clients and generating leads to get new clients for advising on financial planning.
•	Development of strong brand value in the area of operation.


----------



## BossLadyMo

What is your nominated occupation?


----------



## rk91076

222311


----------



## BossLadyMo

I have compared both, yet I don't see a problem. Could it be that they contacted someone in your organisation, but you didn"t know? Or could it be that thd job description matches almost word for word, so they feel it's incorrect? This is strange.....not up to desired level? How did they come to that conclusion? You need to ask them this question....How did they arrive at the conclusion that it wasnt at the desired level?


----------



## rk91076

I have already asked the same and awaiting reply...Assessor said though the tasks matches, but it is not upto the desired level, i don't understand their desired level....i had been into this profile for nearly eight years...ANyway will update the forum once i get any revert from them hopefully on monday...


----------



## BossLadyMo

Sorry about this. There is no mention of any particular level on their website, so I wonder! Are you sure they didn't call anybody at your office? Did you submit an organisational chart?


----------



## rk91076

I submitted org chart..i crosschecked with all departments, they haven't called anyone...moreover there was nothing wrong mentioned in my application that i need to worry...


----------



## BossLadyMo

Maybe from the organisational chart, they deduced you had too many superiors ahead of you, to equate to the same position in Aus. That is why I asked if you submitted a chart


----------



## lakshay.vikas

BossLadyMo said:


> Maybe from the organisational chart, they deduced you had too many superiors ahead of you, to equate to the same position in Aus. That is why I asked if you submitted a chart


Moreover I just read that the job duties if financial advisor and manager are both same.
This leads a confusion.


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Black_rose,
> 
> check your email please and revert me.
> 
> Thanks,


Just replied. Thanks :lock1:


----------



## GSingh08

Hi RK,

Sorry to hear this, better you speak to case officer and consult your MARA agent about the change in category as reassessment will not make much difference.


----------



## tahanpaa

Dear Im also applied for 234111 from Bangladesh. My application lodged on 28.01.14 and now in progress. Waiting for ......


----------



## BossLadyMo

Tahanpaa, I also applied for 234111. I hold a Bachelor's in Agriculture (Animal Science), and have 14mths experience as an Agric Adviser, plus 16mths experience as a farm mgr.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Which degree and experience do you hold?


----------



## sree1982

rk91076 said:


> hi Sree,
> 
> No they did not asked for any document, but surprisingly in january they asked for a authorization letter from my side, so that they can verify from employer, whom they didn't contacted.
> my agent has suggested occupation change, lets see how it goes.


Good luck mate!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

I wish we are going to have a great week ahead with lots of pleasant news all around.Good luck to all!! Have a great weekend!!
Sree


----------



## tahanpaa

Hi every body Im also applied for 234111 now showing in progress from 28.01.14


----------



## Garry2684

tahanpaa said:


> Hi every body Im also applied for 234111 now showing in progress from 28.01.14


Good Luck Tahanpaa,

3 months is the usual time for Vetassess. Hope you get your results by then.

Cheers,


----------



## tahanpaa

BossLadyMo said:


> Which degree and experience do you hold?


Thanks
I have Bachelor of Science in Animal Husbandry 4 years honors from Bangladesh Agricultural University.
6 months experience at my university as post qualification expert
4 years as Agricultural Adviser
2 years as Agricultural Project Manager and continuing till now


----------



## BossLadyMo

Nice. Mine is a 5yrs honours....seems we share the same degree! Surprisingly, I also lodged the same day as you, but I have not been able to submit my transcript...so it's on a hold for now *sad*


----------



## BossLadyMo

I just hope me having just 14 mths experience won't affect me negatively, even though I require just 1yr. I finished in 2010, and went straight to being a farm manager at first.


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Good Luck Tahanpaa,
> 
> 3 months is the usual time for Vetassess. Hope you get your results by then.
> 
> Cheers,


I have sent you an email. please check it.:yo:


----------



## Black_Rose

tahanpaa said:


> Hi every body Im also applied for 234111 now showing in progress from 28.01.14


Good Luck Tahanpa. what does Tahanpa mean?


----------



## andy001

Hi All,

Thanks all for your help in lodging vetassess application, this is wonderful forum.

I have lodged application about 10 days back and next day I finished uploading all document. I got email for application lodged but no communication/acknowledgment has been reverted about documents uploaded. Odd thing giving me worry is that in my online account there is message "no documents have been uploaded"

Does any one have lodged application recently and facing such situation ?

Andy


----------



## sree1982

andy001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks all for your help in lodging vetassess application, this is wonderful forum.
> 
> I have lodged application about 10 days back and next day I finished uploading all document. I got email for application lodged but no communication/acknowledgment has been reverted about documents uploaded. Odd thing giving me worry is that in my online account there is message "no documents have been uploaded"
> 
> Does any one have lodged application recently and facing such situation ?
> 
> Andy


Dont worry Andy!! it is all fine!!You wiil get status change in a couple of day!!Shortly they will send you a mail stating that your application is recieved and is in process.

Sree


----------



## tahanpaa

Black_Rose said:


> Good Luck Tahanpa. what does Tahanpa mean?


Dear Black Rose, My 7 months son's name is TAHAN and he called me now PAA.
Thats why I put my id tahanpaa........lol


----------



## Black_Rose

tahanpaa said:


> Dear Black Rose, My 7 months son's name is TAHAN and he called me now PAA.
> Thats why I put my id tahanpaa........lol


Cool.  Which part of Dhaka do you live? Using any Agent or applying on your own. I went to Bangladesh Agricultural University several time. Nice place. You completed from Mymensingh Campus, am I Right? 
Good Luck with your application.


----------



## 2geda

*Financial investment adviser*

Dear All,

I am about to submit to VETASSESS for assessment as FIA.

Do you think a letter from my supervisor which is not on company letter head is acceptable? Though i will add my employment, upgrade, confirmation letters

Or do I still need to add an affidavit?

Your responses will be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

2geda said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am about to submit to VETASSESS for assessment as FIA.
> 
> Do you think a letter from my supervisor which is not on company letter head is acceptable? Though i will add my employment, upgrade, confirmation letters
> 
> Or do I still need to add an affidavit?
> 
> Your responses will be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


Letter without company letter head will be of no good , it will be great if you can manage a statutory declaration signed by your supervisor and witnessed by a notary


----------



## Zubin_77

rk91076 said:


> During his employment he demonstrated competencies on:
> •	Interviewing prospective clients to determine financial status and objectives, discussing financial options and developing financial plans and investment strategies.
> •	On the request of investor monitoring their investment performance, and reviewing and revising investment plans based on modified needs and changes in markets.
> •	Recommending and arranging insurance cover for clients
> •	Comparisons of different investment avenues like insurance, Stocks, bonds, mutual funds and arranging to buy and sell the best option.
> •	Advising on investment strategies, sources of funds and the distribution of earnings.
> •	Setting financial objectives, and developing and implementing strategies for achieving the financial objectives.
> •	Managing funds raised from personal superannuation savings policies and unit trusts.
> •	Assisting in meeting superannuation compliance requirements
> •	Directing the collection of financial, accounting and investment information and the preparation of budgets, reports, forecasts and statutory returns.
> •	Advising clients to other organizations to obtain services outlined in financial plans especially in the cases of buying annuity when parent organization doesn’t provide annuity.
> •	Recruitment of Unit Managers, Agency Manager & territory Managers & training them for financial planning.
> •	Development of long term relations with the existing clients and generating leads to get new clients for advising on financial planning.
> •	Development of strong brand value in the area of operation.



Dear RK,
In the above post, you have mentioned 'Recruitment of Unit Managers, Agency Manager & territory Managers & training them for financial planning' as one of the roles.

By any chance, are you working for an insurance company?



Zubin


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Zubin_77 said:


> Dear RK,
> In the above post, you have mentioned 'Recruitment of Unit Managers, Agency Manager & territory Managers & training them for financial planning' as one of the roles.
> 
> By any chance, are you working for an insurance company?
> 
> Zubin


Which starts with Sbi?


----------



## gmgo.sg

Into my 20th week including christmas holidays...still waiting...

RK was ur CO name Mamatha Singh by any chance?


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> Into my 20th week including christmas holidays...still waiting...
> 
> RK was ur CO name Mamatha Singh by any chance?


gmgo, you been waiting so long that you even know COs by name now 

This waiting irks me now

Manan


----------



## pratsi90

Dear Senior members

My previous employer just received call from Vetassess and had detail discussion regarding tasks performed during employment. I am really worried and tensed because I do feel that something went wrong from the employer side because when my employer explained all the tasks CO from Vetassess said over the phone that its not matching with what you have written in experience certificate. I don't know why he said it so.

Currently my employer is having only 14 employee. CO also asked about number of employees as well. Hope this much number of employees in the company will not affect my application.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sree1982

gmgo.sg said:


> Into my 20th week including christmas holidays...still waiting...
> 
> RK was ur CO name Mamatha Singh by any chance?


Hii Gmgo!!Haven't you called them up?If so what are they saying?This is really getting worse?/Did they contact you or have they asked for any additional requirements.

Sree


----------



## Garry2684

gmgo.sg said:


> Into my 20th week including christmas holidays...still waiting...
> 
> RK was ur CO name Mamatha Singh by any chance?


Is she the CO? Because on my Vetassess outcome, her name was signed as the Manager of Skilled Assessments for General occupations.

Drop them an email. They will certainly reply.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Senior members
> 
> My previous employer just received call from Vetassess and had detail discussion regarding tasks performed during employment. I am really worried and tensed because I do feel that something went wrong from the employer side because when my employer explained all the tasks CO from Vetassess said over the phone that its not matching with what you have written in experience certificate. I don't know why he said it so.
> 
> Currently my employer is having only 14 employee. CO also asked about number of employees as well. Hope this much number of employees in the company will not affect my application.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Dont worry Pratsi, 

Just hope for the best. Ideally, a verification call only comes if the CO is not satisfied with the documents provided. I have seen them calling only in a very limited cases.

If the CO said something like you have mentioned, there has to be some mismatch in the experience letter and the call explanation from your employer. 

Lets just wait for the outcome now.

Thanks,


----------



## pratsi90

Garry2684 said:


> Dont worry Pratsi,
> 
> Just hope for the best. Ideally, a verification call only comes if the CO is not satisfied with the documents provided. I have seen them calling only in a very limited cases.
> 
> If the CO said something like you have mentioned, there has to be some mismatch in the experience letter and the call explanation from your employer.
> 
> Lets just wait for the outcome now.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks Garry

Lets just hope for the best. Hope I will get to hear from them in couple of days.


----------



## Black_Rose

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Senior members
> 
> My previous employer just received call from Vetassess and had detail discussion regarding tasks performed during employment. I am really worried and tensed because I do feel that something went wrong from the employer side because when my employer explained all the tasks CO from Vetassess said over the phone that its not matching with what you have written in experience certificate. I don't know why he said it so.
> 
> Currently my employer is having only 14 employee. CO also asked about number of employees as well. Hope this much number of employees in the company will not affect my application.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Please note the reply is solely my opinion and I may be wholly wrong.

As per your inputs, I think there are 2 main reason why it can be a matter of worry. 
At first, the duties and responsibility must match the documents you provided. its not the case where every word need to match but the overall duties and responsibility must match. so, in this case hopefully your employer been able to make the CO satisfied, which I am expecting. 
secondly, the biggest factor is the company profile. A company with 14 employees can have a Human Resource Advisor but they are not looking for that. they are looking for a high profile employee who can potentially contribute on the skill shortage. This is the case that I suspect happened with rk. I am not sure but when they call and realize the company profile is poor and/or even though your duties and responsibilities mentioned on statement of service matches with ANZSCO and verified, you are not performing them potentially OR there is not sufficient GROUND to perform those than of course that case a serious problem. 
I am not discouraging you, but you should be more aware of these two factor I mentioned. I eagerly hope that you get the positive outcome but those who are going to apply or waiting for outcome must think about those 2 factor I mentioned. at least they can overcome if they are well aware. 
* Make your employer to know how to talk to them while cross checking. Otherwise, it might be the case where you are genuine but your employer doesn't know your duties and makes mess. for example, as a Financial Advisor, sometime you help accountant to count cash but its not your duty, its your team work.
** some company can have little less than stronger profile but the presentation is vital on how you presenting the company and your role in that company. for example, financial investment advisor in financial sector like bank has more stronger role than the insurance company or development company. 

This is just my opinion.


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Please note the reply is solely my opinion and I may be wholly wrong.
> 
> As per your inputs, I think there are 2 main reason why it can be a matter of worry.
> At first, the duties and responsibility must match the documents you provided. its not the case where every word need to match but the overall duties and responsibility must match. so, in this case hopefully your employer been able to make the CO satisfied, which I am expecting.
> secondly, the biggest factor is the company profile. A company with 14 employees can have a Human Resource Advisor but they are not looking for that. they are looking for a high profile employee who can potentially contribute on the skill shortage. This is the case that I suspect happened with rk. I am not sure but when they call and realize the company profile is poor and/or even though your duties and responsibilities mentioned on statement of service matches with ANZSCO and verified, you are not performing them potentially OR there is not sufficient GROUND to perform those than of course that case a serious problem.
> I am not discouraging you, but you should be more aware of these two factor I mentioned. I eagerly hope that you get the positive outcome but those who are going to apply or waiting for outcome must think about those 2 factor I mentioned. at least they can overcome if they are well aware.
> * Make your employer to know how to talk to them while cross checking. Otherwise, it might be the case where you are genuine but your employer doesn't know your duties and makes mess. for example, as a Financial Advisor, sometime you help accountant to count cash but its not your duty, its your team work.
> ** some company can have little less than stronger profile but the presentation is vital on how you presenting the company and your role in that company. for example, financial investment advisor in financial sector like bank has more stronger role than the insurance company or development company.
> 
> This is just my opinion.


Right Black_Rose,

The information you have given is exactly true. 

Moreover, in order to avoid any such hassles at a later stage, submit strong documentation, so that the CO does not feel like contacting the employer at all. Or that there is no need for any kind of verification.

What documentation did your submit?

The strength of the company is also crucial, because that impacts the profile of the organization and evaluates an individual accordingly. 

I do wish and pray that you get a positive assessment, but I am not too sure as of now too. So, I would suggest you to be prepared for any kind of news dear.

Good Luck and God bless.


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Right Black_Rose,
> 
> The information you have given is exactly true.
> 
> Moreover, in order to avoid any such hassles at a later stage, submit strong documentation, so that the CO does not feel like contacting the employer at all. Or that there is no need for any kind of verification.
> 
> What documentation did your submit?
> 
> The strength of the company is also crucial, because that impacts the profile of the organization and evaluates an individual accordingly.
> 
> I do wish and pray that you get a positive assessment, but I am not too sure as of now too. So, I would suggest you to be prepared for any kind of news dear.
> 
> Good Luck and God bless.


I have submitted only the basic documents that I thought is needed to submit.
1. Appointment letter.
2. Statement of service.
3. Payslips.
4. Salary increment letter/Appreciation letter.

and curriculum vita which I made elaborately pointing out every details they might like to know including a bit insight of my company profile and my achievement. 
Good Luck everyone.


----------



## pratsi90

Black_Rose said:


> Please note the reply is solely my opinion and I may be wholly wrong.
> 
> As per your inputs, I think there are 2 main reason why it can be a matter of worry.
> At first, the duties and responsibility must match the documents you provided. its not the case where every word need to match but the overall duties and responsibility must match. so, in this case hopefully your employer been able to make the CO satisfied, which I am expecting.
> secondly, the biggest factor is the company profile. A company with 14 employees can have a Human Resource Advisor but they are not looking for that. they are looking for a high profile employee who can potentially contribute on the skill shortage. This is the case that I suspect happened with rk. I am not sure but when they call and realize the company profile is poor and/or even though your duties and responsibilities mentioned on statement of service matches with ANZSCO and verified, you are not performing them potentially OR there is not sufficient GROUND to perform those than of course that case a serious problem.
> I am not discouraging you, but you should be more aware of these two factor I mentioned. I eagerly hope that you get the positive outcome but those who are going to apply or waiting for outcome must think about those 2 factor I mentioned. at least they can overcome if they are well aware.
> * Make your employer to know how to talk to them while cross checking. Otherwise, it might be the case where you are genuine but your employer doesn't know your duties and makes mess. for example, as a Financial Advisor, sometime you help accountant to count cash but its not your duty, its your team work.
> ** some company can have little less than stronger profile but the presentation is vital on how you presenting the company and your role in that company. for example, financial investment advisor in financial sector like bank has more stronger role than the insurance company or development company.
> 
> This is just my opinion.


Appreciate your response Black_Rose

My employer told me that at the end he satisfied CO with all the roles and responsibility I hope he did so. My company is not that big but the profile is strong and as far as I know I had a good ground to perform all the tasks so lets just see what Vetassess has to give me :fingerscrossed:

Thanks ,


----------



## rk91076

Dear, 

fortunately u r lucky not to have the same officer as assigned in my case..mine was Pooja devi runnoo.

u will get +ve,all d best


----------



## rk91076

friends Mamta chauhan is the manager & mamtha singh is the assessing office..two different people


----------



## pratsi90

Garry2684 said:


> Right Black_Rose,
> 
> The information you have given is exactly true.
> 
> Moreover, in order to avoid any such hassles at a later stage, submit strong documentation, so that the CO does not feel like contacting the employer at all. Or that there is no need for any kind of verification.
> 
> What documentation did your submit?
> 
> The strength of the company is also crucial, because that impacts the profile of the organization and evaluates an individual accordingly.
> 
> I do wish and pray that you get a positive assessment, but I am not too sure as of now too. So, I would suggest you to be prepared for any kind of news dear.
> 
> Good Luck and God bless.


I have submitted all the documents including Offer letter, Appraisal letter, tax documents, salary slips , appreciation letter, experience certificate.

Thank you for all your all your wishes..


----------



## pratsi90

rk91076 said:


> Dear,
> 
> fortunately u r lucky not to have the same officer as assigned in my case..mine was Pooja devi runnoo.
> 
> u will get +ve,all d best


Sorry to hear about your outcome rk.

I hope its positive.

Thankyou


----------



## Manan_20

Where are good news? Why isn't people receiving outcomes. It's been weeks I haven't heard anyone saying they got a positive outcome.

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

pratsi90 said:


> I have submitted all the documents including Offer letter, Appraisal letter, tax documents, salary slips , appreciation letter, experience certificate.
> 
> Thank you for all your all your wishes..


Hope everything works out well for you. Good Luck.

Manan


----------



## pratsi90

Manan_20 said:


> Hope everything works out well for you. Good Luck.
> 
> Manan


Thanks Manan...


----------



## Future_ozzy

Hi Bhaskar ,

What is the current status of your application ?

I have also applied for Organisation and Methods Analyst.


----------



## tahanpaa

Black_Rose said:


> Cool.  Which part of Dhaka do you live? Using any Agent or applying on your own. I went to Bangladesh Agricultural University several time. Nice place. You completed from Mymensingh Campus, am I Right?
> Good Luck with your application.


Dear, Thanks for ur compliment about my varsity. Yes I have completed from BAU mymensingh in fact it is one and only campus of our varsity.
I applied myself no agent deployed. Which country u from?


----------



## Black_Rose

tahanpaa said:


> Dear, Thanks for ur compliment about my varsity. Yes I have completed from BAU mymensingh in fact it is one and only campus of our varsity.
> I applied myself no agent deployed. Which country u from?


There's another Agricultural uni at Dhaka too, isn't it? which is near my area. I m from Dhk.


----------



## tahanpaa

Black_Rose said:


> There's another Agricultural uni at Dhaka too, isn't it? which is near my area. I m from Dhk.


yap but that was not university it was college but recently may be turned as university i dont know more about it sorry dear.
which category u applied for?


----------



## BKC

Guys I just wanted to check, my agent is trying to upload documents since last Thursday, but due to some technical issue they are not able to upload:bump2:.Is there anyone out facing the same problem.


----------



## Latif1

*EOI Lodged*

Dear Forum members,

I have lodged by EOI based on my positive skill assessment from Vetassess and after giving my IELTS. My occupation code is 225113 (Marketing Specialist). I am just thinking what are my chances to get an invitation? Are my points good enough or not?

Visa type description
Date of effect
Result
Action
Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent)	
N/A

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed.

Apply Visa
Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 187) (Permanent)	
N/A

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed.

Apply Visa
Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)	
01/03/2014

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points

Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated	
01/03/2014

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points


----------



## gmgo.sg

sree1982 said:


> Hii Gmgo!!Haven't you called them up?If so what are they saying?This is really getting worse?/Did they contact you or have they asked for any additional requirements.
> 
> Sree


My agent called them up and they are just saying assessment is in process, when asked how long..they say they cannot comment on it...i thought better not to irritate them by frequent calls when we know there isnt anything we gonna do even if the result is out untill July...what say Manan


----------



## Garry2684

gmgo.sg said:


> My agent called them up and they are just saying assessment is in process, when asked how long..they say they cannot comment on it...i thought better not to irritate them by frequent calls when we know there isnt anything we gonna do even if the result is out untill July...what say Manan


There certainly is different set of rules for different occupations, I reckon. I have been noticing this for a while now. People who submitted their applications in 2nd week of december for HR profession are getting verification calls to employers by Vet nowadays, which means they can expect their results soon, but in your and Manan Paaji's case, they are certainly taking a hell lot of time.

Anyways, this wait is worth if all comes positive and I wish and pray that it turns out that way for you both 

Good Luck.


----------



## Garry2684

BKC said:


> Guys I just wanted to check, my agent is trying to upload documents since last Thursday, but due to some technical issue they are not able to upload:bump2:.Is there anyone out facing the same problem.


BKC,

If the documents have been sent, as mentioned in your signature, what docs are to be uploaded?


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> My agent called them up and they are just saying assessment is in process, when asked how long..they say they cannot comment on it...i thought better not to irritate them by frequent calls when we know there isnt anything we gonna do even if the result is out untill July...what say Manan


I agree, Nothing to gain by following up with the for now. I just hope they don't come up with some silly excuse later on to reject the assessment. That will be really annoying. However for now nothing we can do but wait. 

So if people who applied in Feb or DEC/Jan should be ready with their application for SS coz as soon as they get assessment results they will have to file for EOI. 

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> There certainly is different set of rules for different occupations, I reckon. I have been noticing this for a while now. People who submitted their applications in 2nd week of december for HR profession are getting verification calls to employers by Vet nowadays, which means they can expect their results soon, but in your and Manan Paaji's case, they are certainly taking a hell lot of time.
> 
> Anyways, this wait is worth if all comes positive and I wish and pray that it turns out that way for you both
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks Bro. I hope you get your invite soon and get grant before we come to Aus. that way we will have at least one contact in HR to hunt for a job. 

Manan


----------



## ashish1e834

BKC said:


> Guys I just wanted to check, my agent is trying to upload documents since last Thursday, but due to some technical issue they are not able to upload:bump2:.Is there anyone out facing the same problem.


Hey,

It happened with me as well while I was trying to upload college degree. I scanned & mailed the original degree & they said as long as its colored original we will accept. 

This happens when due to some issue Vetassess hasn't enabled the "uploading option" on your profile. They should change it for you as soon as you make them aware about it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## godspeed9

*Help*

Can anyone please answer the below question for me. 



priyamagarwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was told by my consultant that "Organization and Method Analyst" was closed for ACT today and could come up agin in a couple of months. How true is that and what is the history around this close / open logic if anyone could divulge?


----------



## Manan_20

priyamagarwal said:


> Can anyone please answer the below question for me.


closed occupations can come back to open category but it's not the certainty. If it was in ACT and it's closed now the best chance of it coming back to open category would be in July when all the states open their new list.

Manan


----------



## godspeed9

*Thanks*

Thanks Manan. 

This particular code has been open for 2/3 years apparently and did not close due to ceiling. what other reasons could there be?



Manan_20 said:


> closed occupations can come back to open category but it's not the certainty. If it was in ACT and it's closed now the best chance of it coming back to open category would be in July when all the states open their new list.
> 
> Manan


----------



## Manan_20

priyamagarwal said:


> Thanks Manan.
> 
> This particular code has been open for 2/3 years apparently and did not close due to ceiling. what other reasons could there be?


If it was open there is a good chance it will open up again in fresh list. 

The one reason occupations could go in close category if states want to review their occupation requirements and re-open again in new year with new targets. Just be patient you will be rewarded 

Manan


----------



## godspeed9

cool. the application was lodged with vetassess on 24.02 so it has been just one week though no notification 



Manan_20 said:


> If it was open there is a good chance it will open up again in fresh list.
> 
> The one reason occupations could go in close category if states want to review their occupation requirements and re-open again in new year with new targets. Just be patient you will be rewarded
> 
> Manan


----------



## shubham.maksi

*IELTS help*

Some stupid questions.. please help:

What time Ielts test starts...? does it start at the same time all over India?

Is there is a possibility to get better score if i will take test from second tier city like Surat/Bhopal instead of metro like Mumbai??

Any tips anyone wants to give...... which can help me in getting better score. 

Taking Ielts on 15.03.14


----------



## Black_Rose

tahanpaa said:


> yap but that was not university it was college but recently may be turned as university i dont know more about it sorry dear.
> which category u applied for?


 I applied for HR professional. Details in the signature below mate.


----------



## Manan_20

shubham.maksi said:


> Some stupid questions.. please help:
> 
> What time Ielts test starts...? does it start at the same time all over India?
> 
> Is there is a possibility to get better score if i will take test from second tier city like Surat/Bhopal instead of metro like Mumbai??
> 
> Any tips anyone wants to give...... which can help me in getting better score.
> 
> Taking Ielts on 15.03.14


I don't know about others but mine started at 1pm and ended at around 4pm. Don't know if it's all on the same time on same date. But i would assume it would be at th same time.

It doesn't matter where you take the exam from. I don't believe it will be easier for someone in Surat and difficult for someone in Mumbai. You get better score for practicing more and not by selecting second tier city.

Just Practice and Practice and More practice  Specially writing. Since college i haven't much time to write on a paper and when in exam i was asked to do it for one hour i couldn't write much and if your hand starts to hurt it can make difference in writing. Don't make too many grammatical mistakes. You can get by with a silly spelling mistake but not with grammar it will reflect in your score. same goes for speaking too.

Good Luck. Let us know how it goes.

May the force be with you!!

Manan


----------



## BKC

Garry2684 said:


> BKC,
> 
> If the documents have been sent, as mentioned in your signature, what docs are to be uploaded?


Hi Garry,

Hope you doing good,

There were few documents which were left out to upload. When I checked with consultant he told that as per VET policy to upload documents we have one month time after submitting initial documents to VET online, I do not know how true it is? Please help me to understand.

Also they have sent all the documents to vet, firstly they have send doc's to their melb office from there they will submit the documents. 

Thanks,

BKC


----------



## sree1982

gmgo.sg said:


> My agent called them up and they are just saying assessment is in process, when asked how long..they say they cannot comment on it...i thought better not to irritate them by frequent calls when we know there isnt anything we gonna do even if the result is out untill July...what say Manan


yaa may be you are right!!The longest i have seen for FIA is 5 months!!So you are almost there!!
Its not the wait that is killing us but the anxiety about the outcome is!!!
Let us wish everything goes well!!

Sree


----------



## BKC

ashish1e834 said:


> Hey,
> 
> It happened with me as well while I was trying to upload college degree. I scanned & mailed the original degree & they said as long as its colored original we will accept.
> 
> This happens when due to some issue Vetassess hasn't enabled the "uploading option" on your profile. They should change it for you as soon as you make them aware about it.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Ashish,

Always there will be something or other issue with VET website like now the below msg is pop's up.

"We are currently experiencing some technical difficulties with electronic document upload. We apologise for any inconvenience. We will provide an update once the issue is resolved.

Lets pray that it is not reflecting on how VET works!!!!!


----------



## sree1982

shubham.maksi said:


> Some stupid questions.. please help:
> 
> What time Ielts test starts...? does it start at the same time all over India?
> 
> Is there is a possibility to get better score if i will take test from second tier city like Surat/Bhopal instead of metro like Mumbai??
> 
> Any tips anyone wants to give...... which can help me in getting better score.
> 
> Taking Ielts on 15.03.14


For your queries

!)There is no specific time.It Varies!!

2)Reading ,writing and Listening a centre cannot make much difference.But there is a popular belief that in metros it is much stricter.But since the entire session is recorded so i dont think that also would work.In my opinion dont think about these things!!Prepare well and just try to relax during exam.

3)Try to listen to the CD along with the coarse material and read through some generally asked cue questions.

All the best !! Do well!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Manan_20 said:


> closed occupations can come back to open category but it's not the certainty. If it was in ACT and it's closed now the best chance of it coming back to open category would be in July when all the states open their new list.
> 
> Manan


Really really wish so!!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Garry2684 said:


> There certainly is different set of rules for different occupations, I reckon. I have been noticing this for a while now. People who submitted their applications in 2nd week of december for HR profession are getting verification calls to employers by Vet nowadays, which means they can expect their results soon, but in your and Manan Paaji's case, they are certainly taking a hell lot of time.
> 
> Anyways, this wait is worth if all comes positive and I wish and pray that it turns out that way for you both
> 
> Good Luck.


Hii Gary!!

Add me also in your prayers!!Long list of FIA's!!!

Sree


----------



## Black_Rose

BKC said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Always there will be something or other issue with VET website like now the below msg is pop's up.
> 
> "We are currently experiencing some technical difficulties with electronic document upload. We apologise for any inconvenience. We will provide an update once the issue is resolved.
> 
> Lets pray that it is not reflecting on how VET works!!!!!


why don't you just courier the documents. you will need to notarize them before sending, that way you will even get a acknowledgement email so you can be confident that your documents are in safe hand.


----------



## Mimi17

Today my status in online application changed from Completed To Positive:bump2:


----------



## Manan_20

Mimi17 said:


> Today my status in online application changed from Completed To Positive:bump2:


Finally a good news. Congratulations.

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

Mimi17 said:


> Today my status in online application changed from Completed To Positive:bump2:


Congrats . when are you planning to submit EOI?


----------



## Future_ozzy

The time lines for most of the people on this thread is same.

I got my positive assessment done last week.

Fighting the IELTS Ghost ...


----------



## Black_Rose

Future_ozzy said:


> The time lines for most of the people on this thread is same.
> 
> I got my positive assessment done last week.
> 
> Fighting the IELTS Ghost ...


Congratulation. I was in the same situation as urs, that ghost was boring like hell and I killed it. best of luck


----------



## sree1982

Mimi17 said:


> Today my status in online application changed from Completed To Positive:bump2:


Congrats mimi!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Future_ozzy said:


> The time lines for most of the people on this thread is same.
> 
> I got my positive assessment done last week.
> 
> Fighting the IELTS Ghost ...


Congrats mate!!All the best for IELTS!!

Sree


----------



## GSingh08

Congratulation mimi


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> BKC,
> 
> If the documents have been sent, as mentioned in your signature, what docs are to be uploaded?


Hi Garry... how you doing. have you got any update from ACT?


----------



## tahanpaa

*congrates*



Mimi17 said:


> Today my status in online application changed from Completed To Positive:bump2:


Congratulations!


----------



## Garry2684

not yet rose.
In Act forum, someone got an update day bfore yesterday dat MIS ACT Team is currently processing SS applns confirmed 15 jan. 
My turn ll come in April 2nd week with that pace.
Talked to my besty today. He told me to not worry n stay happy n m nw just waiting for it n praying for a quick update 
wats new with you?


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> not yet rose.
> In Act forum, someone got an update day bfore yesterday dat MIS ACT Team is currently processing SS applns confirmed 15 jan.
> My turn ll come in April 2nd week with that pace.
> Talked to my besty today. He told me to not worry n stay happy n m nw just waiting for it n praying for a quick update
> wats new with you?


That's the thing, clam and wait. Positive result will walk towards you just like VET outcome did  still its worth waiting since you will get the invite immediately after ACT approved you SS. Good Luck mate. 
I am going to submit my EOI soon. gathering all the documents together now for a final review 
I will be letting you inform my all steps 
I have sent you an PM, have you checked?


----------



## GSingh08

Hi garry,

Howz things bro.


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> yup i have
> just email me around 7-8 march as we planned


Certainly, Boss.


----------



## mver

Hi 

Can anybody tell me is skill assessment required for filing 457 visa or not.

Regards
Manisha


----------



## sree1982

mver said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody tell me is skill assessment required for filing 457 visa or not.
> 
> Regards
> Manisha


Hi Manisha,
Yes assessment is required.For further queries you can visit this site.

457 Skills Assessment Program

Sree


----------



## mver

Thanks Sree

But m getting sponsered by a registered employer from karratha.

Manisha


----------



## Mimi17

Black_Rose said:


> Congrats . when are you planning to submit EOI?


Thanks! Firstly, I have to clear my IELTS - scheduled for April. EOI - May I hope


----------



## Garry2684

GSingh08 said:


> Hi garry,
> 
> Howz things bro.


Hey Gsingh,

Things are going good. Just waiting for ACT SS application response, which is due in April any time.

How about you? Anything new?

Thanks,


----------



## sanjuz

Hi All

My Assessment is completed, 
Vetassess sent the Outcome on 21-2-2014,

Its nearly 10 Days, 

I sent a email to Vetassess for more details.

They replied your outcome has send to registered address by normal mail service selected by you.

My address is in Surat - Gujarat - India.

Can any one tell me how long it takes to deliver to Surat.

Even i can't trace the mail.


----------



## Manan_20

sanjuz said:


> Hi All
> 
> My Assessment is completed,
> Vetassess sent the Outcome on 21-2-2014,
> 
> Its nearly 10 Days,
> 
> I sent a email to Vetassess for more details.
> 
> They replied your outcome has send to registered address by normal mail service selected by you.
> 
> My address is in Surat - Gujarat - India.
> 
> Can any one tell me how long it takes to deliver to Surat.
> 
> Even i can't trace the mail.


You can request them to fax you a copy. Normal mail should take 7-10 working days to deliver.

Manan


----------



## godspeed9

The below is the reply i received from ACT when i emailed "[email protected]" to understand the status of closed occupations. 

"Priyam

The demand for closed occupations will be reassessed in August"


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> closed occupations can come back to open category but it's not the certainty. If it was in ACT and it's closed now the best chance of it coming back to open category would be in July when all the states open their new list.
> 
> Manan


In July all state open/update their new list? from which source you got that info? Can you please provide the link. wish that is true. I'd rather wait for July than.  as far my understanding goes in July GSM list get refreshed but all State has their own timetable to update their state list. ray:


----------



## Rahul82

sanjuz said:


> Hi All
> 
> My Assessment is completed,
> Vetassess sent the Outcome on 21-2-2014,
> 
> Its nearly 10 Days,
> 
> I sent a email to Vetassess for more details.
> 
> They replied your outcome has send to registered address by normal mail service selected by you.
> 
> My address is in Surat - Gujarat - India.
> 
> Can any one tell me how long it takes to deliver to Surat.
> 
> Even i can't trace the mail.


Same here dear ......in my case vet has send on 17 feb through normal mail but i got the fax copy......... Still i m waiting for the mail.....Delhi India......


----------



## Rahul82

priyamagarwal said:


> The below is the reply i received from ACT when i emailed "[email protected]" to understand the status of closed occupations.
> 
> "Priyam
> 
> The demand for closed occupations will be reassessed in August"


Hope so.......they reopen the closed occupations....


----------



## Future_ozzy

sanjuz said:


> Hi All
> 
> My Assessment is completed,
> Vetassess sent the Outcome on 21-2-2014,
> 
> Its nearly 10 Days,
> 
> I sent a email to Vetassess for more details.
> 
> They replied your outcome has send to registered address by normal mail service selected by you.
> 
> My address is in Surat - Gujarat - India.
> 
> Can any one tell me how long it takes to deliver to Surat.
> 
> Even i can't trace the mail.


Hi,

I am from hyderabad,it took 2 weeks for me to receive the mail from vetasess,so I guess you should receive the mail anytime between tomorrow or day after.


----------



## Future_ozzy

July seems to be the financial year in Australia .My agent informed me that all the states open their occupation every year in that month,however there are few states like ACT and SA which might open the occupations before that ,this does not look so this time around.


----------



## ohornish82

Is there anyone who lodged VETASSESS application in later part of October'13 received Outcome already . I am in the dark why they are being so late . Is it happening to everyone ??


----------



## Black_Rose

bsnayan said:


> Is there anyone who lodged VETASSESS application in later part of October'13 received Outcome already . I am in the dark why they are being so late . Is it happening to everyone ??


yes mate, certainly there is. what's ur occupation? please update your signature.


----------



## jaideepf1407

Had recently requested Vetassess to process my application urgently as I would be dropping points in July for Age?
They rejected my urgent claim stating that I still had time to go.
This was a month ago.Any ideas if I should send them another mail requesting to process my application as I have very little time to submit and get an invite now

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## ohornish82

Black_Rose said:


> yes mate, certainly there is. what's ur occupation? please update your signature.


Can you tell me please what makes them late to give us Outcome ? Is it large volume of application or long Christmas Vacation or Others ?? My Occupation is still open for some states . 

thanks in advance 

cheers

bsnayan


----------



## sanjuz

Future_ozzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from hyderabad,it took 2 weeks for me to receive the mail from vetasess,so I guess you should receive the mail anytime between tomorrow or day after.



Thanks Future_ozzy,,


I am just now crossed finger. May be this week i can get deliver.

Apart from delivery i don't have any Fax machine. So have to wait for mail copy.


----------



## pratsi90

Just received email about status completed.

Any idea when I would be able to see the outcome online..

Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy

You will get the outcome of the assessment in next 2 days.


----------



## Black_Rose

jaideepf1407 said:


> Had recently requested Vetassess to process my application urgently as I would be dropping points in July for Age?
> They rejected my urgent claim stating that I still had time to go.
> This was a month ago.Any ideas if I should send them another mail requesting to process my application as I have very little time to submit and get an invite now
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


Although they reject your urgency request, I believe they will complete your assessment quickly enough. you can send another email enquiry. don't panic, July is still far away. Good Luck.


----------



## pratsi90

I am left with no patients in me. I should better ask them to Fax it tomorrow morning.

Thanks Future_Ozzy


----------



## Black_Rose

bsnayan said:


> Can you tell me please what makes them late to give us Outcome ? Is it large volume of application or long Christmas Vacation or Others ?? My Occupation is still open for some states .
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> cheers
> 
> bsnayan


Neither, just because they are lazy. 
Don't worry, expect it anytime now. Good Luck.


----------



## Garry2684

pratsi90 said:


> I am left with no patients in me. I should better ask them to Fax it tomorrow morning.
> 
> Thanks Future_Ozzy


pratsi,

WHats the plan? NT?


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Neither, just because they are lazy.
> Don't worry, expect it anytime now. Good Luck.


I believe they work on an internal system, where they start getting notifications when the applicants come close to 8-9 weeks and thats when they start working on the case. LOL.


----------



## pratsi90

Garry2684 said:


> pratsi,
> 
> WHats the plan? NT?


Dear Garry,

Yes I am thinking of NT if I get it positive. But I wont be able to apply straight away as I need 7 each in IELTS to reach 60 points. I have given exam once without much preparation but could not get 7 in writing and speaking so decided to wait for the outcome and finish it in one go with proper preparation. 

Still keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: for the outcome. Hope its positive

Thanks


----------



## Garry2684

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Garry,
> 
> Yes I am thinking of NT if I get it positive. But I wont be able to apply straight away as I need 7 each in IELTS to reach 60 points. I have given exam once without much preparation but could not get 7 in writing and speaking so decided to wait for the outcome and finish it in one go with proper preparation.
> 
> Still keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: for the outcome. Hope its positive
> 
> Thanks


Good Luck Pratsi.

But, I would suggest you to start working on your IELTS and get it done quick, because with ACT closing HR advisor, all applicants will be redirected to NT. So, the quicker, the better.

Good Luck again.


----------



## pratsi90

Garry2684 said:


> Good Luck Pratsi.
> 
> But, I would suggest you to start working on your IELTS and get it done quick, because with ACT closing HR advisor, all applicants will be redirected to NT. So, the quicker, the better.
> 
> Good Luck again.



Yes you are right Garry. If everything goes fine with outcome then I am thinking of taking 5th April with IDP. when I initiate the process HR Adviser was available in 4 state and now only NT is left.

Thanks..


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> I believe they work on an internal system, where they start getting notifications when the applicants come close to 8-9 weeks and thats when they start working on the case. LOL.


That's so true. and once they get final notification they touch the file and complete and post within a day and sit lazy again and wait for another 8-9 weeks old application notification. lol 
Anyway, my heart is beating slowly, I am getting near to hit the drum. My reminder mail will reach your inbox tomorrow.


----------



## pratsi90

Dear Senior members

How many pages are there in outcome of assessment ? I have signed up for fax to email and they are offering me 5 free pages. Will this be enough ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Garry2684

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Senior members
> 
> How many pages are there in outcome of assessment ? I have signed up for fax to email and they are offering me 5 free pages. Will this be enough ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It should ideally be not more than 3 pages pratsi.

Thanks,


----------



## thenagpal

gud news to people who hates to wait for outcome...


sooner vetassess going to start online assessment letter at your login part...so


----------



## roze

thenagpal said:


> gud news to people who hates to wait for outcome...
> 
> 
> sooner vetassess going to start online assessment letter at your login part...so



Not a good News for a person like me.............who is already waiting for the Hard Copy..
As my assessment completed on 27.02.2014 but still I am waiting for the Hard Copy of Outcome


----------



## Sennara

roze said:


> Not a good News for a person like me.............who is already waiting for the Hard Copy..
> As my assessment completed on 27.02.2014 but still I am waiting for the Hard Copy of Outcome


Why not log into your Vetassess account and find out whether your outcome is positive or not first?


----------



## roze

Sennara said:


> Why not log into your Vetassess account and find out whether your outcome is positive or not first?


In the application Account the Outcome is appearing Positive....But I want the Hard Copy


----------



## Sennara

roze said:


> In the application Account the Outcome is appearing Positive....But I want the Hard Copy


I see. So you want to know how many year's of experience they have assessed as relevant? Normally Vetassess doesn't deduct experiences though, unlike ACS.


----------



## sree1982

roze said:


> In the application Account the Outcome is appearing Positive....But I want the Hard Copy


Hi roze!!

why dont you ask them to fax you the outcome!!

Sree

c


----------



## sree1982

Sennara said:


> I see. So you want to know how many year's of experience they have assessed as relevant? Normally Vetassess doesn't deduct experiences though, unlike ACS.


Hii sennara,

Its been a long time!!Saw your signature !!Looks like you are ready for the second wait!!By the way we are still waiting!!!

Sree


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Hii sennara,
> 
> Its been a long time!!Saw your signature !!Looks like you are ready for the second wait!!By the way we are still waiting!!!
> 
> Sree


Hi Sree. I believe you're going to get your Vet result soon! :thumb:

Yeah. I've been waiting for only 10 days, and it already feels like a long time. out:


----------



## roze

Sennara said:


> I see. So you want to know how many year's of experience they have assessed as relevant? Normally Vetassess doesn't deduct experiences though, unlike ACS.


Yes I am just Worried for the No. of Years. I am not in a situation where they can deduct my Years


----------



## roze

sree1982 said:


> Hi roze!!
> 
> why dont you ask them to fax you the outcome!!
> 
> Sree
> 
> c


Fax is not an easy Option for me


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Hi roze!!
> 
> why dont you ask them to fax you the outcome!!
> 
> Sree
> 
> c


Yeah. That's a good idea. 

Be sure to ask them early in the morning and ask them to fax it tomorrow. Otherwise you'll have to wait until next Monday. I know the wait could be so torturing. :frown:


----------



## Sennara

roze said:


> Fax is not an easy Option for me


If you are able to call them, I might be able to help you with the fax. If your problem is the fax number, I could give you mine and later send the images to you by email.


----------



## Yenigalla

Sennara said:


> If you are able to call them, I might be able to help you with the fax. If your problem is the fax number, I could give you mine and later send the images to you by email.


Call them up on Friday and request fax. Monday is a holiday. Canberra day


----------



## Sennara

Yenigalla said:


> Call them up on Friday and request fax. Monday is a holiday. Canberra day


Canberra Day is only celebrated in the ACT. Vetassess is in Melbourne though. 

But I just checked and found that in Victoria next Monday is their Labour Day. Also a holiday. :doh:


----------



## roze

Sennara said:


> If you are able to call them, I might be able to help you with the fax. If your problem is the fax number, I could give you mine and later send the images to you by email.


Awww Sho Nice of You.
Let me wait for this week.
Then Surly I will ask you for help.
I am so Thankful to you for this kindness.


----------



## Sennara

roze said:


> Awww Sho Nice of You.
> Let me wait for this week.
> Then Surly I will ask you for help.
> I am so Thankful to you for this kindness.


You're welcome. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Garry2684

Hi All,

I am writing this post to issue a kind of warning to all who are planning to apply to a state for sponsorship after their Vet results are available. 

Make sure you yourself study every minute detail before you submit the application. Make sure you submit every single document requested in order to avoid any future hassles. Do not let your agents decide what is required and what is not. This is based on a current experience from a friend on another forum. 

If a document is required, do not let it be asked. It only delays the process and creates panic. Also make sure that you have included all the details, as asked for, in the document. Do not leave anything.

The SS teams are very very strict about their minimum requirements. 

I believe if they have posted all the information on the website, we should atleast be genuine enough to send them all the data they have asked for rather than leave it to them to decide if they need it or not.

I hope this will help the people who are currently preparing to lodge their SS applications.

Cheers,


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am writing this post to issue a kind of warning to all who are planning to apply to a state for sponsorship after their Vet results are available.
> 
> Make sure you yourself study every minute detail before you submit the application. Make sure you submit every single document requested in order to avoid any future hassles. Do not let your agents decide what is required and what is not. This is based on a current experience from a friend on another forum.
> 
> If a document is required, do not let it be asked. It only delays the process and creates panic. Also make sure that you have included all the details, as asked for, in the document. Do not leave anything.
> 
> The SS teams are very very strict about their minimum requirements.
> 
> I believe if they have posted all the information on the website, we should atleast be genuine enough to send them all the data they have asked for rather than leave it to them to decide if they need it or not.
> 
> I hope this will help the people who are currently preparing to lodge their SS applications.
> 
> Cheers,


Very useful and important information. Everyone should follow this. Thanks.


----------



## pratsi90

POSITIVE.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Thank you Garry,Black_Rose, Rk for all your warm wishes.

Its time to party hard over the weekend and change the signature..

Good luck to those who is waiting for the outcome.


----------



## rintopa

Will I get points for AQF3 certificate which i got from Vetassess with my successful assessment outcome?

Thanks 
Rinto


----------



## sree1982

pratsi90 said:


> POSITIVE.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you Garry,Black_Rose, Rk for all your warm wishes.
> 
> Its time to party hard over the weekend and change the signature..
> 
> Good luck to those who is waiting for the outcome.


Congrats pratsi!!Great news!!All the best for future processes!!

Sree


----------



## pratsi90

sree1982 said:


> Congrats pratsi!!Great news!!All the best for future processes!!
> 
> Sree


Thank you very much Sree. I am so happy today .


----------



## aunswa

Dear fellows,

Two days ago I sent an email to vetassess, asking for more information about my application status and today I received first email saying that my case is in the final stages, after few hours second email has come and reported me that my skill assessment is *completed*. 
I applied on 16th November and received ack. on 22nd November. My anzsco code is 132111 Corporate Service Manager. 
Well, we will find out soon weather they accepted me or not...
Best wishes to everyone...


----------



## Garry2684

pratsi90 said:


> POSITIVE.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you Garry,Black_Rose, Rk for all your warm wishes.
> 
> Its time to party hard over the weekend and change the signature..
> 
> Good luck to those who is waiting for the outcome.


Congrats Pratsi,

Now is the time to quickly lodge application for SS and not delay it further. The quicker the better. 

Cheers,


----------



## sree1982

aunswa said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> Two days ago I sent an email to vetassess, asking for more information about my application status and today I received first email saying that my case is in the final stages, after few hours second email has come and reported me that my skill assessment is *completed*.
> I applied on 16th November and received ack. on 22nd November. My anzsco code is 132111 Corporate Service Manager.
> Well, we will find out soon weather they accepted me or not...
> Best wishes to everyone...


Congrats mate!!I hope to see your positive news flash early monday morning!!

Sree


----------



## pratsi90

Garry2684 said:


> Congrats Pratsi,
> 
> Now is the time to quickly lodge application for SS and not delay it further. The quicker the better.
> 
> Cheers,


Yes you are right Garry but unfortunately I don't have required IELTS score at the movement so I am taking Exam date in early April and then only I will able to lodge application for SS.

Thanks..


----------



## sree1982

pratsi90 said:


> Thank you very much Sree. I am so happy today .


Happy for you mate!!Now as gary said Lodge EOI and ss as soon as possible!!All the best !!!


----------



## Garry2684

pratsi90 said:


> Yes you are right Garry but unfortunately I don't have required IELTS score at the movement so I am taking Exam date in early April and then only I will able to lodge application for SS.
> 
> Thanks..


Good Luck for IELTS Pratsi.. I reckon you could have taken an earlier date for IELTS  I dnt know delays scare me.

Anyways, good luck. Put in all your efforts in IELTS.


----------



## sree1982

pratsi90 said:


> Yes you are right Garry but unfortunately I don't have required IELTS score at the movement so I am taking Exam date in early April and then only I will able to lodge application for SS.
> 
> Thanks..


Sorry to tell you mate!!You should have tried during this 3 month wait!!Anyways no point in digging the past!!Do it soon!!All the best for that also!!

Sree


----------



## pratsi90

sree1982 said:


> Sorry to tell you mate!!You should have tried during this 3 month wait!!Anyways no point in digging the past!!Do it soon!!All the best for that also!!
> 
> Sree


Yes I know. I have already given once but did not get required score so I thought its better to wait for the outcome and then do it.Anyways whatever done is done I am just trying to get the date again in early April.

Thanks


----------



## pratsi90

Garry2684 said:


> Good Luck for IELTS Pratsi.. I reckon you could have taken an earlier date for IELTS  I dnt know delays scare me.
> 
> Anyways, good luck. Put in all your efforts in IELTS.


Thanks you Garry. I am also looking forward to give final shot in IELTS but I am struggling a bit in writing part.Do you know any good writing practice material for IELTS ?


----------



## Garry2684

pratsi90 said:


> Thanks you Garry. I am also looking forward to give final shot in IELTS but I am struggling a bit in writing part.Do you know any good writing practice material for IELTS ?


Pratsi,

To be honest, I did not use any practice material at all. I would recommend to write and practice yourself. Understand the evaluation requirements and write accordingly.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

pratsi90 said:


> Yes I know. I have already given once but did not get required score so I thought its better to wait for the outcome and then do it.Anyways whatever done is done I am just trying to get the date again in early April.
> 
> Thanks


Pratsi,

You have still not booked your IELTS??? 

I am not sure if you are aware or not, but yesterday Nova Scotia (Canada) and today Saskatchewan (Canada) have opened programs for skilled workers and in the haste, most people are booking IELTS. So, it is going to be a challenge for people planning it soon. So do not waste any more time, please.


----------



## grath99

Hi Friends, my application got acknowledged from VET on 12/02/14. My occupation 225311 (public relations professional) was in open category in ACT till the new list came, now its in limited category. I have done by bachelors in Law (3 yrs) and masters in mass communication and journalism.. As such for public relations i dont think so there are any particular degree course in India and i hope my degree will be accepted for the respective job profile and fetch me qualification points for the same (I fall in Category B - ). 

Also if you can answer me if i get +ve outcomes then while applying for SS wud there be any drawback if i dont complete 3 yrs of Work Ex... At present I have total 2.2 yrs work ex.


----------



## roze

I contact Vet assess regarding the Hard Copy of my Outcome. they provided me with the tracking No. I track it and its still in MELBOURNE. My status was appearing Completed since 27.02.2014 the letter was dispatched on 04.03.2014 from Vet assess.


----------



## Garry2684

grath99 said:


> Hi Friends, my application got acknowledged from VET on 12/02/14. My occupation 225311 (public relations professional) was in open category in ACT till the new list came, now its in limited category. I have done by bachelors in Law (3 yrs) and masters in mass communication and journalism.. As such for public relations i dont think so there are any particular degree course in India and i hope my degree will be accepted for the respective job profile and fetch me qualification points for the same (I fall in Category B - ).
> 
> Also if you can answer me if i get +ve outcomes then while applying for SS wud there be any drawback if i dont complete 3 yrs of Work Ex... At present I have total 2.2 yrs work ex.


Hi Grath,

For limited and closed occupations in ACT, at the time of verification, they demand a minimum of 3 years of experience in the occupation chosen.

Its written clearly in the 190 guidelines on Canberra website. You can read it yourself.

Thanks,


----------



## aunswa

sree1982 said:


> Congrats mate!!I hope to see your positive news flash early monday morning!!
> 
> Sree


Thank you mate...my fingers are crossed


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



pratsi90 said:


> POSITIVE.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you Garry,Black_Rose, Rk for all your warm wishes.
> 
> Its time to party hard over the weekend and change the signature..
> 
> Good luck to those who is waiting for the outcome.


Congrats Pratsi,

All the best for the next stage and a speedy grant.


----------



## pratsi90

Garry2684 said:


> Pratsi,
> 
> You have still not booked your IELTS???
> 
> I am not sure if you are aware or not, but yesterday Nova Scotia (Canada) and today Saskatchewan (Canada) have opened programs for skilled workers and in the haste, most people are booking IELTS. So, it is going to be a challenge for people planning it soon. So do not waste any more time, please.


Hmm I am going to book it right now in my city or whatever nearest city I can get. thanks a lot for such a good info.


----------



## pratsi90

Neville Smith said:


> Congrats Pratsi,
> 
> All the best for the next stage and a speedy grant.


Thank you Neville. Looking forward to hear good news from you as u have already lodged the visa application. All the best


----------



## Black_Rose

pratsi90 said:


> POSITIVE.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you Garry,Black_Rose, Rk for all your warm wishes.
> 
> Its time to party hard over the weekend and change the signature..
> 
> Good luck to those who is waiting for the outcome.


Congratulation. As advised by Garry you shouldn't waste time. Give IELTS exam and apply soon.

Good Luck.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Visa processing for 189 and 190 now takes 3mths! New announcement on skillselect website. Now if only assessing bodies would reduce processing times too


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



roze said:


> I contact Vet assess regarding the Hard Copy of my Outcome. they provided me with the tracking No. I track it and its still in MELBOURNE. My status was appearing Completed since 27.02.2014 the letter was dispatched on 04.03.2014 from Vet assess.



Hi Roze,

This is a common norm, give it atleast 10 days time to reach you (could be earlier too), as they send it across my normal post.

Better to set your mind on the mentioned time frame, else it could be killing. In the mean time you could start off preparations on your EOI submission.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



pratsi90 said:


> Thanks you Garry. I am also looking forward to give final shot in IELTS but I am struggling a bit in writing part.Do you know any good writing practice material for IELTS ?


.

Hi Pratsi,

Try searching for Ryan Higgins material. He has some latest preparation samples and guides you well.

All the best for the next positive outcome.


----------



## pratsi90

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Pratsi,
> 
> Try searching for Ryan Higgins material. He has some latest preparation samples and guides you well.
> 
> All the best for the next positive outcome.


Yeah I will definitely do so. I just checked online Ryan also offer some personal correction in writing so I will probably check that out as well.

Thanks.


----------



## kapil

I applied for skill assessment to Vetassess on 25nov14 but till 07/03/14. I have no information about my outcome. Can anybody tell how much time be taken by VETASSESS to assess.
HR Advisor 223111.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



kapil said:


> I applied for skill assessment to Vetassess on 25nov14 but till 07/03/14. I have no information about my outcome. Can anybody tell how much time be taken by VETASSESS to assess.
> HR Advisor 223111.


.

Hi KApil,

Any where between 3 -4 months. You can expect something in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am writing this post to issue a kind of warning to all who are planning to apply to a state for sponsorship after their Vet results are available.
> 
> Make sure you yourself study every minute detail before you submit the application. Make sure you submit every single document requested in order to avoid any future hassles. Do not let your agents decide what is required and what is not. This is based on a current experience from a friend on another forum.
> 
> If a document is required, do not let it be asked. It only delays the process and creates panic. Also make sure that you have included all the details, as asked for, in the document. Do not leave anything.
> 
> The SS teams are very very strict about their minimum requirements.
> 
> I believe if they have posted all the information on the website, we should atleast be genuine enough to send them all the data they have asked for rather than leave it to them to decide if they need it or not.
> 
> I hope this will help the people who are currently preparing to lodge their SS applications.
> 
> Cheers,


Garry Gone missing


----------



## sree1982

kapil said:


> I applied for skill assessment to Vetassess on 25nov14 but till 07/03/14. I have no information about my outcome. Can anybody tell how much time be taken by VETASSESS to assess.
> HR Advisor 223111.


Hii kapil!!

Dont worry buddy!!You are almost there!!Moreover every other person getting a positive outcome is an HR advisor!!So you can be really positive about an outcome soon!!

Sree


----------



## cham77

9 weeks after Vet ack e-mail out: I'm just muddled & confused..

If I decided to upload a new documents to my account, or maybe substitute one of my Occupation Reference Letters with a new one… Do anyone have any idea if Vetassess will allow such a thing? Could they after a phone call make the upload button activated again in my account page? has anyone done this before?

Just cannot wait until Sunday evening to call them and find out!


----------



## Garry2684

cham77 said:


> 9 weeks after Vet ack e-mail out: I'm just muddled & confused..
> 
> If I decided to upload a new documents to my account, or maybe substitute one of my Occupation Reference Letters with a new one… Do anyone have any idea if Vetassess will allow such a thing? Could they after a phone call make the upload button activated again in my account page? has anyone done this before?
> 
> Just cannot wait until Sunday evening to call them and find out!


cham77,

I dont think this is allowed and moreover, it would not be recommended also to make any such changes (those are major changes).

Also, I reckon Monday is a public holiday, so you will have to wait till Monday evening. 

Doing such a thing might be making your case sound fabricated. What makes u think that you need to change these documents now?


----------



## sree1982

cham77 said:


> 9 weeks after Vet ack e-mail out: I'm just muddled & confused..
> 
> If I decided to upload a new documents to my account, or maybe substitute one of my Occupation Reference Letters with a new one… Do anyone have any idea if Vetassess will allow such a thing? Could they after a phone call make the upload button activated again in my account page? has anyone done this before?
> 
> Just cannot wait until Sunday evening to call them and find out!


Hii Cham77,

Unless it is absolutely needed dont even attempt to do it.This would lead to additional scrutiny.This is a major change so be sure and have a very valid reason for the change.

Sree


----------



## thenagpal

my outcome letter reached yesterday at my agent add...
but not with me...


----------



## Manan_20

thenagpal said:


> my outcome letter reached yesterday at my agent add...
> but not with me...


Congratulations Nagpal.

I have applied through agent too. Just wondering if the assessment is complete do i get a confirmation email or will my agent get it or me and my agent both will get the confirmation e-mail?

Manan


----------



## thenagpal

i have a question in my mind...

i am going to complete my 5 yrs of exp. in april...


my occupation is closed now in ACT...


i will submit my file in july..


is that possible to claim additional 5 points of exp. in July

since i got outcome letter for 4 yrs exp.

plz suggest


----------



## thenagpal

thanks manan..

but im worried about ielts...now


----------



## Manan_20

thenagpal said:


> i have a question in my mind...
> 
> i am going to complete my 5 yrs of exp. in april...
> 
> 
> my occupation is closed now in ACT...
> 
> 
> i will submit my file in july..
> 
> 
> is that possible to claim additional 5 points of exp. in July
> 
> since i got outcome letter for 4 yrs exp.
> 
> plz suggest


I think you should claim the points assessed by VET. However CO may add 5 points if he/she notice the 5 years of work experience. May be someone senior can confirm it.

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

thenagpal said:


> thanks manan..
> 
> but im worried about ielts...now


ITELTS is nothing to worry about as far as you don't make many grammatical mistakes. In speaking make sure you when you speak you stay clam and speak clearly, even if you speak slowly that's fine. Make sure you do writing practice.

Manan


----------



## thenagpal

Manan_20 said:


> Congratulations Nagpal.
> 
> I have applied through agent too. Just wondering if the assessment is complete do i get a confirmation email or will my agent get it or me and my agent both will get the confirmation e-mail?
> 
> Manan


manan its not sure about that u'll get a mail abt complete\ion..


if you have usernameassword.
then go for it..

if not then send them a email [email protected]
mention your file no. over there...


----------



## roze

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Roze,
> 
> This is a common norm, give it atleast 10 days time to reach you (could be earlier too), as they send it across my normal post.
> 
> Better to set your mind on the mentioned time frame, else it could be killing. In the mean time you could start off preparations on your EOI submission.



Thanks Neville


----------



## Garry2684

thenagpal said:


> i have a question in my mind...
> 
> i am going to complete my 5 yrs of exp. in april...
> 
> 
> my occupation is closed now in ACT...
> 
> 
> i will submit my file in july..
> 
> 
> is that possible to claim additional 5 points of exp. in July
> 
> since i got outcome letter for 4 yrs exp.
> 
> plz suggest


When you lodge your EOI, only mention the experience that has been validated by your respective assessing body. Leave the rest to your CO. In any which case, if you are going for ACT SS, you will automatically get an invite as soon as you get the SS Grant, so points wont make a difference after that.

Cheers,


----------



## Rahul82

thenagpal said:


> my outcome letter reached yesterday at my agent add...
> but not with me...


Hi dear, u r outcome letter was received through normal post or courier service. Mine was despatch through normal post on 17 feb.......and still waiting for that ......all though i have a fax copy but i need a genuine copy also .....


----------



## umair236

Dear Seniors,

I have one query regarding skill assessment from vetassess, I have BBA honors degree from LCE (Lahore School of Economics Pakistan). Its 3 years bachelor degree after FA, total years of education is 15, My question is that would this degree be accessed as Australian Bachelor or diploma. 

Thanks in advance for the support.


----------



## roze

umair236 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have one query regarding skill assessment from vetassess, I have BBA honors degree from LCE (Lahore School of Economics Pakistan). Its 3 years bachelor degree after FA, total years of education is 15, My question is that would this degree be accessed as Australian Bachelor or diploma.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the support.


Umair I think So, It would be like that


----------



## roze

Rahul82 said:


> Hi dear, u r outcome letter was received through normal post or courier service. Mine was despatch through normal post on 17 feb.......and still waiting for that ......all though i have a fax copy but i need a genuine copy also .....


I am also waiting for the letter...my Letter was dispatch on 4.03.2014


----------



## Black_Rose

roze said:


> I am also waiting for the letter...my Letter was dispatch on 4.03.2014


don't worry the courier will be arriving shortly.


----------



## Rahul82

Black_Rose said:


> don't worry the courier will be arriving shortly.


Actually i opt for normal post (without any charges and tracking no) ......


----------



## gary31

Hi everyone


Any idea about the NT occupation list for 2014. It was supposed to be out in march , someone mentioned 9 march on the forum


----------



## kapil

Thanks Sree! To boost up my confidence.


----------



## umair236

roze said:


> Umair I think So, It would be like that


Thanks Roze for your response but what it would be like? Australian Bachelor or Australian Diploma?


----------



## sree1982

kapil said:


> Thanks Sree! To boost up my confidence.


My pleasure!!

Sree


----------



## ohornish82

Hi,

I have come to know that assessment has been completed from my VETASSESS account on Friday Last though I haven't officially notified through mail yet . Today is first workday after weekend . And it is expected to have a mail today but there is no reason to believe I am going to get this today because today's office time is about to finish . 

So , What should I do? Will I send them a mail or wait for another day ? What do you think which one is better??

thanks in advance 

cheers
bsnayan


----------



## Manan_20

bsnayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have come to know that assessment has been completed from my VETASSESS account on Friday Last though I haven't officially notified through mail yet . Today is first workday after weekend . And it is expected to have a mail today but there is no reason to believe I am going to get this today because today's office time is about to finish .
> 
> So , What should I do? Will I send them a mail or wait for another day ? What do you think which one is better??
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> cheers
> bsnayan


It's a public holiday in Aus today. Wait for tomorrow. You can request fax too.

Manan


----------



## ohornish82

Manan_20 said:


> It's a public holiday in Aus today. Wait for tomorrow. You can request fax too.
> 
> Manan



Dear Manan,

Thank you very much . Have a good day


----------



## ashah

*Query on "VETASSESS" assessment application type...*

Hello,

I have few query regarding "VETASSESS" assessment... just posted query on separate thread.. link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/367041-acs-vetassess-assessment.html

Any help or pointer on this would be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



bsnayan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have come to know that assessment has been completed from my VETASSESS account on Friday Last though I haven't officially notified through mail yet . Today is first workday after weekend . And it is expected to have a mail today but there is no reason to believe I am going to get this today because today's office time is about to finish .
> 
> So , What should I do? Will I send them a mail or wait for another day ? What do you think which one is better??
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> cheers
> bsnayan


.

Hi Bsnayan,

You need to wait for a day or two. The hard copy of your letter will be mailed via normal post, which you will receive within 10 working days. In case you have applied through an agent they will receive the same.

Suggest you wait, as its a matter of another day or two.


----------



## Black_Rose

I need a advice from Senior please.
my vetassess skill assessment period mentioned 10/2008 to 10/2013 (Last 5 years ) but I started job at 01/2008. In point test advisory letter they mentioned whole period which is 01/2008 to 10/2008. Now my question is which period shall I input in EOI? I am still working in that position so what will be my time period in EOI? please advice.


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> I need a advice from Senior please.
> my vetassess skill assessment period mentioned 10/2008 to 10/2013 (Last 5 years ) but I started job at 01/2008. In point test advisory letter they mentioned whole period which is 01/2008 to 10/2008. Now my question is which period shall I input in EOI? I am still working in that position so what will be my time period in EOI? please advice.


Black_Rose,

You can use as per the point test advice.

Good Luck.


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Black_Rose,
> 
> You can use as per the point test advice.
> 
> Good Luck.


Cool, Thanks Garry. 
I've just seen ACT has recruitment consultant and workplace relation adviser in Limited category. Very strange. my question is, what's was the fault of HR adviser


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Cool, Thanks Garry.
> I've just seen ACT has recruitment consultant and workplace relation adviser in Limited category. Very strange. my question is, what's was the fault of HR adviser


Sam,

As long as you are getting it from NT, does not make a difference, right?  

Good Luck


----------



## ohornish82

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Bsnayan,
> 
> You need to wait for a day or two. The hard copy of your letter will be mailed via normal post, which you will receive within 10 working days. In case you have applied through an agent they will receive the same.
> 
> Suggest you wait, as its a matter of another day or two.


 Hi ! Neville ,

Thank you so much for your valuable comment . Requesting a fax of the outcome letter is a good idea. isn't it ?

cheers 
bsnayan


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Sam,
> 
> As long as you are getting it from NT, does not make a difference, right?
> 
> Good Luck


Positive, Boss.


----------



## Black_Rose

bsnayan said:


> Hi ! Neville ,
> 
> Thank you so much for your valuable comment . Requesting a fax of the outcome letter is a good idea. isn't it ?
> 
> cheers
> bsnayan


Have you checked your VET account? it should be updated whether its positive or negative. if its positive than just wait for the hardcopy to come patiently. normal post to Bangladesh took around 2-3 weeks. Courier takes 1 weeks. Good Luck and please let us know your outcome.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



bsnayan said:


> Hi ! Neville ,
> 
> Thank you so much for your valuable comment . Requesting a fax of the outcome letter is a good idea. isn't it ?
> 
> cheers
> bsnayan


Hi Bsnayan,

Not very sure about the fax. But sure they are gonna send it by post.

My suggestion would be is to start working on the EOI and required documents to save time.


----------



## ohornish82

Black_Rose said:


> Have you checked your VET account? it should be updated whether its positive or negative. if its positive than just wait for the hardcopy to come patiently. normal post to Bangladesh took around 2-3 weeks. Courier takes 1 weeks. Good Luck and please let us know your outcome.


Yes I did but my application's status is "Completed" since Friday last. There is nothing indicating my outcome and I haven't received official mail yet. How long does it take normally to update my outcome online in my VAccount ??


Thanks to you and Neville


----------



## Garry2684

bsnayan said:


> Yes I did but my application's status is "Completed" since Friday last. There is nothing indicating my outcome and I haven't received official mail yet. How long does it take normally to update my outcome online in my VAccount ??
> 
> 
> Thanks to you and Neville


It might be because they are observing a holiday today. So, just wait till tomorrow. My Vet assessment was completed on Friday and on Monday Morning, it reflected Positive. So, in your case, it must not be later than tomorrow.

Cheers and Good Luck.


----------



## ravikumk

Can I mention my dads name in address. We don't have any street address or anything....more or less letter's reach at the right destination with the name of the person who lives in the area. My name no one knows  

Please suggest....and for education I have mentioned 1-7 and 8-10th std.....is that fine ?


----------



## aunswa

bsnayan said:


> Yes I did but my application's status is "Completed" since Friday last. There is nothing indicating my outcome and I haven't received official mail yet. How long does it take normally to update my outcome online in my VAccount ??
> 
> 
> Thanks to you and Neville


I am also waiting from them to update my outcome online, I got announcement on Friday through email which stated that my application process is completed.
According to the seniors it shouldn't take more then 48 hours to update it.
Hope that tomorrow will be great day :fingerscrossed:


----------



## radhamacho

*admin*

Greetings Hi buddy, I feel so sorry to read your story but I have not been able to give suggestions or feedback for you, I suggest you wait and continue to struggle comrade


----------



## Garry2684

ravikumk said:


> Can I mention my dads name in address. We don't have any street address or anything....more or less letter's reach at the right destination with the name of the person who lives in the area. My name no one knows
> 
> Please suggest....and for education I have mentioned 1-7 and 8-10th std.....is that fine ?


Ravi,

You can write your father's name by writing C/O. Mention your name and then write C/O your father's name. It should not be a problem at all. Just make sure that the address is correct as your original courier from Vet will be couriered or posted through regular email to that address. Once you receive your online assessment result, you can check with post office too, if you do not receive in 2 weeks. Should not be a problem

About education, write about 1-8 and then from 9 to 12th standard, I followed that pattern.

Cheers,


----------



## ravikumk

*Thanks*

Thanks mate...


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



bsnayan said:


> Yes I did but my application's status is "Completed" since Friday last. There is nothing indicating my outcome and I haven't received official mail yet. How long does it take normally to update my outcome online in my VAccount ??
> 
> 
> Thanks to you and Neville



Hi,

Being a long weekend, you could expect the outcome to reflect as positive min by Tuesday and max by Wednesday.


----------



## Yenigalla

bsnayan said:


> Hi ! Neville ,
> 
> Thank you so much for your valuable comment . Requesting a fax of the outcome letter is a good idea. isn't it ?
> 
> cheers
> bsnayan


Hi you can create an efax account and request a fax. Send them a mail requesting them to fax you the vet outcome., following which you can call and update them about the mail sent with reg to the same. They will deifinitely oblige and fax .
In case you are not in a hurry to proceed for SS or EOI(depending on which route u r taking,189/190)you can wait for the hard copy.


----------



## star90

Hi all,

I am currently holding student visas but it is going to expired soon on 15th March. 

My agent helped me to apply for VETASSESS Skill Assessment Online but he said he haven't got a reply from VETASSESS yet.

I wonder what information should I request from my agent in order for me to check for the result online myself?

I signed the declaration form on 14th January. So, how long does it usually take before I can get the result? (cause my student visa is expiring soon and I not sure if calling the person in charge would be helpful)

Thank you.


----------



## aunswa

Fellows,
I have just checked my Application Status and it says that outcome is positive.
I am thrilled... I hope so that it is not mistake...
bsnayan check your application status I think that they have updated...


----------



## star90

aunswa said:


> Fellows,
> I have just checked my Application Status and it says that outcome is positive.
> I am thrilled... I hope so that it is not mistake...
> bsnayan check your application status I think that they have updated...


Hello, do you apply yourself or through agent? When do you submit your application?


----------



## aunswa

star90 said:


> Hello, do you apply yourself or through agent? When do you submit your application?


I have applied by myself...I submitted my application on 16/11/2013


----------



## Black_Rose

aunswa said:


> Fellows,
> I have just checked my Application Status and it says that outcome is positive.
> I am thrilled... I hope so that it is not mistake...
> bsnayan check your application status I think that they have updated...


That's a great news. Congratulation. when does your assessment completed and what is ur occupation ? I think bsnayak should get positive by now. hone:


----------



## sw0305

I just submitted my documents for assessment.. should I expect an outcome by June?


----------



## sree1982

aunswa said:


> Fellows,
> I have just checked my Application Status and it says that outcome is positive.
> I am thrilled... I hope so that it is not mistake...
> bsnayan check your application status I think that they have updated...


Great news aunswa!!All the best!!

Update your signature!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

sw0305 said:


> I just submitted my documents for assessment.. should I expect an outcome by June?


Yes you can!!Update your signature so that we can compare with others who have done assessment in your occupation and give you the normal timeline for that particular occupation!!

Sree


----------



## ohornish82

I come to know my VETASSESS Outcome today . It was expected and it is Positive 

have a good to all 

cheers 
bsnayan


----------



## pratsi90

bsnayan said:


> I come to know my VETASSESS Outcome today . It was expected and it is Positive
> 
> have a good to all
> 
> cheers
> bsnayan


Congratulation..:rockon::rockon:

Good luck for the next processes.


----------



## ohornish82

Dear all ,

Now I'm looking forward to next stage after getting my assessment done . I need to claim points showing my experience . But unfortunately Responsibility mentioned in my last job's recommendation letter doesn't reflect well what I did actually . In other words, It is not well written and and some of the core related responsibility are missing there. However , It is unclear to me whether I should claim new recommendation letter that will make real sense for next stage from my previous employer.

Am I entitled to do so ? or will It make the things complicated ?

please help me out . atleast give me the name whom I knock to get help.

regards
bsnayan


----------



## Black_Rose

bsnayan said:


> Dear all ,
> 
> Now I'm looking forward to next stage after getting my assessment done . I need to claim points showing my experience . But unfortunately Responsibility mentioned in my last job's recommendation letter doesn't reflect well what I did actually . In other words, It is not well written and and some of the core related responsibility are missing there. However , It is unclear to me whether I should claim new recommendation letter that will make real sense for next stage from my previous employer.
> 
> Am I entitled to do so ? or will It make the things complicated ?
> 
> please help me out . atleast give me the name whom I knock to get help.
> 
> regards
> bsnayan


Congratulation. Which state you are going for? 

if VETASSESS gives you positive assessment on your Responsibility mentioned in last job's recommendation letter than it is perfectly fine. changing it can lead you a direct refusal or subject to an external verification. VETASSESS must have scanned your duties and responsibilities for verification by DIBP, isn't it? :moony:


----------



## Garry2684

bsnayan said:


> Dear all ,
> 
> Now I'm looking forward to next stage after getting my assessment done . I need to claim points showing my experience . But unfortunately Responsibility mentioned in my last job's recommendation letter doesn't reflect well what I did actually . In other words, It is not well written and and some of the core related responsibility are missing there. However , It is unclear to me whether I should claim new recommendation letter that will make real sense for next stage from my previous employer.
> 
> Am I entitled to do so ? or will It make the things complicated ?
> 
> please help me out . atleast give me the name whom I knock to get help.
> 
> regards
> bsnayan


bsnayan,

Congratulations on the positive outcome.

As Rose suggested, if Vet has assessed your role and responsibilities positively, you need not worry about anything. 
Do not change it.
However, if before applying for SS or Visa, you get an appraisal from your company and your role and responsibilities are revised or upgraded, you can submit the new reference. 

Thanks,


----------



## aunswa

sree1982 said:


> Great news aunswa!!All the best!!
> 
> Update your signature!!
> 
> Sree


Updated...
Thanks to everyone...one step closer to Australia.
I have to wait now until Canberra or other state reopen this occupation. I hope that it will happen soon...:fingerscrossed:

bsnayan congrats and all the best...


----------



## OZ Dreams

Ohhh gawd...so currently the October & November applicants are getting outcomes from Vetassess.... I guess i will have to forget about them meeting their 12 week deadline for my case 


VET Applied:- 5 January 2014/ IELTS:- 18 January, Overall 7.5 (L-8.5/ S-8/ R-7/ W-6.5)


----------



## padmavav

Does Vetasses skill assessment time differ based on the occupation code? I have applied for 224712 (Org and Method Analyst)

My Vet Acknowledgment Date is 14-Nov but I see people who have applied post that have already got results.

Can someone help with their experience?

Regards,

Padma


----------



## kapil

Hi, How Can I check my Vetassess status online, please anybody guide me and my application been filed by Agent.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## sree1982

bsnayan said:


> I come to know my VETASSESS Outcome today . It was expected and it is Positive
> 
> have a good to all
> 
> cheers
> bsnayan



Great news mate!!Time to gear up for next stage!!

Sree


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations to all members who recvd the outcome.


----------



## gmgo.sg

kapil said:


> Hi, How Can I check my Vetassess status online, please anybody guide me and my application been filed by Agent.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Check with your agent if he can share the login details with you...if he does then you can track your application status online @ vetassess website


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> Check with your agent if he can share the login details with you...if he does then you can track your application status online @ vetassess website


GM,

are you still waiting?

Any news?

Manan


----------



## GSingh08

bsnayan said:


> I come to know my VETASSESS Outcome today . It was expected and it is Positive
> 
> have a good to all
> 
> cheers
> bsnayan


Congratulation mate, best of luck for next phase...


----------



## sree1982

gmgo.sg said:


> Check with your agent if he can share the login details with you...if he does then you can track your application status online @ vetassess website


Hey Gmgo,

We are anxiously waiting for updates from your side!!

Sree


----------



## roze

Hey Guys.
I am really very Sad.
Since 11 days passed to my Completed status of Vetassess Application and 9 days of letter dispatched, I did not receive my Letter  yet.
Now I ask the vetassess to Fax me and they said I will get the fax by the end of this day.
I hope I will get the fax copy.


----------



## roze

Anyone knows how to save the PDf version of EOI draft?


----------



## pratsi90

roze said:


> Hey Guys.
> I am really very Sad.
> Since 11 days passed to my Completed status of Vetassess Application and 9 days of letter dispatched, I did not receive my Letter  yet.
> Now I ask the vetassess to Fax me and they said I will get the fax by the end of this day.
> I hope I will get the fax copy.


Dear Roze

Please don't worry If they told you so then they will fax it today. Hopefully you will receive your assessment today.


Thank you


----------



## Rahul82

Manan_20 said:


> GM,
> 
> are you still waiting?
> 
> Any news?
> 
> Manan


Hi all,

Any update or any news on new list of any state.....


----------



## roze

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Roze
> 
> Please don't worry If they told you so then they will fax it today. Hopefully you will receive your assessment today.
> 
> 
> Thank you


Thanks alot  for you moral support


----------



## BKC

Black_Rose said:


> why don't you just courier the documents. you will need to notarize them before sending, that way you will even get a acknowledgement email so you can be confident that your documents are in safe hand.



Hi Black rose, 

Thanks for the advise . Successfully submitted all the documents few days back. Also when can I expect the outcome?


----------



## Garry2684

BKC said:


> Hi Black rose,
> 
> Thanks for the advise . Successfully submitted all the documents few days back. Also when can I expect the outcome?


BKC,

You can look at at 10-12 weeks period.

Thanks,


----------



## gchabs

My application was received on 20th December, so when would it complete really!? Anyone who applied around that time has heard from Vetassess!?


----------



## Manan_20

gchabs said:


> My application was received on 20th December, so when would it complete really!? Anyone who applied around that time has heard from Vetassess!?


It usually takes 12-14 weeks for an outcome but that would depend on your occupation too. Also, there were xmas holidays in between so add at least 2 weeks for that. So i would say you should expect outcome by 2nd week of April. 

What is your occupation?

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> It usually takes 12-14 weeks for an outcome but that would depend on your occupation too. Also, there were xmas holidays in between so add at least 2 weeks for that. So i would say you should expect outcome by 2nd week of April.
> 
> What is your occupation?
> 
> Manan


Seems its being a very long wait for you Financial Guys. Wish you get the Positive Outcome very soon. :ear:


----------



## Black_Rose

BKC said:


> Hi Black rose,
> 
> Thanks for the advise . Successfully submitted all the documents few days back. Also when can I expect the outcome?


Well Done. Now wait for the Positive Outcome.  As advised, it shouldn't be more than 12 weeks. 

Good Luck. Please Keep us all into your prayer.


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Seems its being a very long wait for you Financial Guys. Wish you get the Positive Outcome very soon. :ear:


Yes a long wait and line is getting longer day by day.

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> Yes a long wait and line is getting longer day by day.
> 
> Manan


Manan Paaji,

Your wait is certainly gonna pay you.  Our wishes are with you. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Manan Paaji,
> 
> Your wait is certainly gonna pay you.  Our wishes are with you.
> 
> Good Luck!!


I certainly hope so. My agent contacted VET last week, they said they are very close to completing the process and my agent said we should expect outcome with in next 10 days. 

I will feel much relaxed and confident knowing the first hurdle is done.

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Thats good news Manan, expect the result soon


----------



## sree1982

Manan_20 said:


> I certainly hope so. My agent contacted VET last week, they said they are very close to completing the process and my agent said we should expect outcome with in next 10 days.
> 
> I will feel much relaxed and confident knowing the first hurdle is done.
> 
> Manan


Relax and enjoy these 10 days!!
Sree


----------



## Sennara

Manan_20 said:


> I certainly hope so. My agent contacted VET last week, they said they are very close to completing the process and my agent said we should expect outcome with in next 10 days.
> 
> I will feel much relaxed and confident knowing the first hurdle is done.
> 
> Manan


Good to know that, Manan. It's really been such a long wait.
All the best!!


----------



## tahanpaa

ohornish82 said:


> Dear all ,
> 
> Now I'm looking forward to next stage after getting my assessment done . I need to claim points showing my experience . But unfortunately Responsibility mentioned in my last job's recommendation letter doesn't reflect well what I did actually . In other words, It is not well written and and some of the core related responsibility are missing there. However , It is unclear to me whether I should claim new recommendation letter that will make real sense for next stage from my previous employer.
> 
> Am I entitled to do so ? or will It make the things complicated ?
> 
> please help me out . atleast give me the name whom I knock to get help.
> 
> regards
> bsnayan


Did vet contacted ur employer?


----------



## ashah

*VETASSESS Qualification assessment help/guideline*

Hello,

I have Non ITC degree and I want to assess my "Qualification" from VETASSESS... (Done with ACS Skill assessment and got positive reply).

*Help/Pointers require for*

1. VETASSESS "Qualification Assessment" process
2. Which form/application type I need to select (I found one form/ref link from VETASSESS web-site, link: http://www.vetassess.com.au/download...120320140347AM
not sure this is the form i need to fill and submit)?
3. What amount of time it takes to finish "Qualification" assessment.

Thank You.


----------



## roze

Hi EveryOne can anyone can tell me that.....
I am lil bit worried regarding my No. Of Years
I have 5 years of exp. which are exactly 5 years hope this would not create any kind of bad impact on my Points and Visa application.
Kindly help


----------



## gmgo.sg

sree1982 said:


> Relax and enjoy these 10 days!!
> Sree


Hi Sree and Manan...

I am still waiting, my agent called them last week and they said its still under processing...


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> Hi Sree and Manan...
> 
> I am still waiting, my agent called them last week and they said its still under processing...


Hi Gmgo,

It has been rather long wait. I hope you hear from them soon.

Manan


----------



## Future_ozzy

Hi Folks,

The normal processing time taken by Vetassess is around 3 months but this may prolong if they have high number of cases.When I intially had sent my docs I got a mail from their office that because of high number of application it will take 10-12 weeks of time to process my request.

Keep checking the status of your application on the Vetassess website.

Nov'13 applications should get outcome soon ,as it is already 3 months.

All the very best with the outcome.


----------



## Black_Rose

A very Congratulations to you Sennara.


----------



## Garry2684

Sennara said:


> Good to know that, Manan. It's really been such a long wait.
> All the best!!


Congrats Sennara  

Party Hard!!

Cheers,


----------



## Sennara

Thank you Black Rose, Garry, Sree and all of my friends. 

In the past one and a half years, I have been always waiting for this moment, and now it's suddenly here. It's a strange feeling actually.

Wish all of you also achieve your goal as soon as possible. :thumb:


----------



## sree1982

Sennara said:


> Thank you Black Rose, Garry, Sree and all of my friends.
> 
> In the past one and a half years, I have been always waiting for this moment, and now it's suddenly here. It's a strange feeling actually.
> Wish all of you also achieve your goal as soon as possible. :thumb:


Truely an inspiring story!!I still remember the agony you were in while awaiting vet results!!Now just after 1 month you got the grant!!!Brilliant!!This feeling may take some time to sink in!!

So when are you flying??Happy for you mate!!On the other side it would be delighting to have a friend settled in Oz while we fly there!!Keep checking in the forum!!

Wishing you all the best in every step ahead!!

Sree


----------



## Manan_20

Sennara said:


> Thank you Black Rose, Garry, Sree and all of my friends.
> 
> In the past one and a half years, I have been always waiting for this moment, and now it's suddenly here. It's a strange feeling actually.
> 
> Wish all of you also achieve your goal as soon as possible. :thumb:


WoW that's a quick visa process. Wonderful. Congratulations  

Save me a seat too for i will join soon too. 

Manan


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Truely an inspiring story!!I still remember the agony you were in while awaiting vet results!!Now just after 1 month you got the grant!!!Brilliant!!This feeling may take some time to sink in!!
> 
> So when are you flying??Happy for you mate!!On the other side it would be delighting to have a friend settled in Oz while we fly there!!Keep checking in the forum!!
> 
> Wishing you all the best in every step ahead!!
> 
> Sree


Thank you Sree. You've always been so caring. 

It's really much much faster than I could have thought.

I think I'll be leaving soon in early April. I haven't booked the ticket yet.

You are always welcome to come and see me. I'll be waiting for you!! 

Wish you all the best too!!


----------



## Sennara

Manan_20 said:


> WoW that's a quick visa process. Wonderful. Congratulations
> 
> Save me a seat too for i will join soon too.
> 
> Manan


Thank you very much Manan.

Yeah, it was quite a surprise to see the email this morning.

I wish you all the best and get to your goal as soon as possible too!!


----------



## sree1982

Sennara said:


> Thank you Sree. You've always been so caring.
> 
> It's really much much faster than I could have thought.
> 
> I think I'll be leaving soon in early April. I haven't booked the ticket yet.
> 
> You are always welcome to come and see me. I'll be waiting for you!!
> 
> Wish you all the best too!!


Thank You very much!!Ohh in April only few days left!!Are you ready with all the packing!!
I will surely visit you!!We can meet up in OZ!!

Sree


----------



## ashish1e834

Sennara said:


> Thank you Black Rose, Garry, Sree and all of my friends.
> 
> In the past one and a half years, I have been always waiting for this moment, and now it's suddenly here. It's a strange feeling actually.
> 
> Wish all of you also achieve your goal as soon as possible. :thumb:




Congratulations Sennara

I hope we follow you all the way to Oz too


----------



## BKC

Black_Rose said:


> Well Done. Now wait for the Positive Outcome.  As advised, it shouldn't be more than 12 weeks.
> 
> Good Luck. Please Keep us all into your prayer.



Thank you Black Rose, Yes I need to have patience till I get the vet results. How about your next step? 

Mean while planning to give IELTS by April third week:typing:.


----------



## BKC

Sennara said:


> Thank you Black Rose, Garry, Sree and all of my friends.
> 
> In the past one and a half years, I have been always waiting for this moment, and now it's suddenly here. It's a strange feeling actually.
> 
> Wish all of you also achieve your goal as soon as possible. :thumb:


Hey Sennara,

Congratulations to you...... enjoy this moment.

Cheers


----------



## Sennara

BKC said:


> Hey Sennara,
> 
> Congratulations to you...... enjoy this moment.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you BKC.

Good luck with your IELTS!!


----------



## Rahul82

Sennara said:


> Thank you BKC.
> 
> Good luck with your IELTS!!


Congrats sennera.....


----------



## Sennara

Rahul82 said:


> Congrats sennera.....


Thank you Rahul. 
Your Vetassess process was so fast!


----------



## Rahul82

Sennara said:


> Thank you Rahul.
> Your Vetassess process was so fast!


But my occupation is closed .....anyways best of luck for your future


----------



## randika guruge

Hi,
I logged the skill assessment as an internal auditor on 5th Oct. 2012. But it is still pending. My agent told that theres a delay with the vetassess. Has any one experienced the same ?

Regards, 
Randika


----------



## randika guruge

Sorry its its 2013 Oct 5th


----------



## sanjuz

HI expats


My vetassess outcome stuck or lost don't know.
They sent the mail on 20 Feb 2014, but nothing has arrived to my address yet. Last week i requested for Fax but unfortunately i received fax for first page only where i can't see the Outcome,

I again email them and requested for all pages but now they are not replying or sending me the Fax.


I am really stucked here and loosing my days.

Can you please help me what should i Do


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congratulations Sennara :clap2:


----------



## Manan_20

randika guruge said:


> Hi,
> I logged the skill assessment as an internal auditor on 5th Oct. 2012. But it is still pending. My agent told that theres a delay with the vetassess. Has any one experienced the same ?
> 
> Regards,
> Randika


Yes we have few people here who are waiting since october. My ack date was 1st Nov and I am still waiting too. You should ask your agent to contact VET and ask them.

Manan


----------



## pratsi90

sanjuz said:


> HI expats
> 
> 
> My vetassess outcome stuck or lost don't know.
> They sent the mail on 20 Feb 2014, but nothing has arrived to my address yet. Last week i requested for Fax but unfortunately i received fax for first page only where i can't see the Outcome,
> 
> I again email them and requested for all pages but now they are not replying or sending me the Fax.
> 
> 
> I am really stucked here and loosing my days.
> 
> Can you please help me what should i Do


Dear Sanjuz

It should take maximum around 15 days to reach mail in your city but it has taken so long. The wise things to do is keep your Application number and Fax number handy and call vetassess right now explain your situation regarding its been around 20 days you waiting for hard copy of outcome and also tell them that you received only 1 page in fax. Please explain them nicely I am sure they will send the fax again. please call now they will close the office in 1 hour...

Thanks


----------



## Garry2684

sanjuz said:


> HI expats
> 
> 
> My vetassess outcome stuck or lost don't know.
> They sent the mail on 20 Feb 2014, but nothing has arrived to my address yet. Last week i requested for Fax but unfortunately i received fax for first page only where i can't see the Outcome,
> 
> I again email them and requested for all pages but now they are not replying or sending me the Fax.
> 
> 
> I am really stucked here and loosing my days.
> 
> Can you please help me what should i Do


Hi Sanjuz.

In addition to what pratsi has told you. Tell Vet to give you the details of mail/courier they have sent your results in and track it. 

Thanks,


----------



## GSingh08

Hi Sanjuz.
Now gather all the data and speak to vetassess immediately as its time to take action.


----------



## gary31

Sennara said:


> Thank you Black Rose, Garry, Sree and all of my friends.
> 
> In the past one and a half years, I have been always waiting for this moment, and now it's suddenly here. It's a strange feeling actually.
> 
> Wish all of you also achieve your goal as soon as possible. :thumb:


Congrats buddy I wish to have the same strange feeling


----------



## gmgo.sg

Just called up VETASSESS, they said my assessment is complete and it is in final stage of a senior officer's review and i should hear something by end of next week...dont know why my application is being reviewed by a senior after vompletion...scared...


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> Just called up VETASSESS, they said my assessment is complete and it is in final stage of a senior officer's review and i should hear something by end of next week...dont know why my application is being reviewed by a senior after vompletion...scared...


Finally a good news from your end. No need to be worried my friend. It should be positive. I am in the same boat as you.

Manan


----------



## rao1212

Hi Everyone,

My Sister applied for Vetassess Assessment, her timelines are below,

Occupation: Fashion Designer
Ack: 29th Nov 13
Positive: 13th Mar 14

what are the chances of Fashion Designer to reopen in ACT in July.

Thanks


----------



## Sennara

Thank you very much my dear friends. 
Wish you all achieve your goals smoothly and as soon as possible.


----------



## rohit100

Hello friends,

I am new here and honestly I found this forum to be very interactive and helpful.

My wife applied for assessment under the skill code "Newspaper or Periodical Editor - 212412 - Group B occupation" to VETASSESS...on October 15, 2013. I got a negative result last week. Needless to say I am saddened and disheartened to hear this, but now working towards figuring out next steps.

When my agent wrote to VETASSESS to know further details, they said (some excerpts from their reply):

"Qualification assessment: was assessed *as highly relevant* to the nominated occupation"
"Employment Assessment: Employment 1: Her role is more like a senior level Technical Writer, according to ANZSCO. Her writing tasks are much closer to Technical Writer. It was therefore negatively assessed for Newspaper or Periodical Editor as she is not working in the right context.

"Employment Assessment: Employment 2: These tasks appear to be relevant, however, she just performed these tasks for their corporation which is not a publication, such as a newspaper, magazine or journal. It was therefore negatively assessed.

My questions are:
--Since I do not agree with the assessment completely, does it makes sense if i call up VETASSESS and discuss it with them?
--Should I reapply for assessment under the skill code of Technical Writer? This will have a risk of Qualification not being in line. What is the cost damage for it and how much time does it generally takes for reassessment?
--VETASSESS judged employment relevancy on the basis of the reference letters that we got signed by our employers, the content of that was given to us by our agent. Now this makes me question the capability of the agent. Do you think it is better if I use another Immigration expert, or apply it myself?


My apologies for so many questions...but I am clueless right now...:sorry:


----------



## aspiring_singh

*VETASSESS requires a SRG05 Urgency Request form ?*

Hi Guys,

Is there anyone who has previously filled this urgency request form for urgent VETASSESS assessment ?

I applied PTA (not even full skills assessment but qualification only) on 26/11 and they are still sitting on it. :crutch: When I emailed them couple of weeks ago, they reply sending me this attachment *SRG05 Urgency Request form * and ask for me to fill it providing reasons for the urgency. I mean com on, it's 15th week running and you state you complete assessments in 12 weeks so is it really for me to provide you a reason for you to do your job in time? :hail:

I notice in the signatures of many expats here that there VET was concluded in 12-14 weeks so very frustrated why mine is taking so long so any ideas what justification should I fill in this for urgency. The email states I also need to provide proof on why I need a urgent assessment!!


----------



## shubham.maksi

Just came out from ielts speaking test center .... Experience was awful... I got nervous and messed up... Feeling frustrated...  Tomorrow is LRW ...


----------



## Manan_20

shubham.maksi said:


> Just came out from ielts speaking test center .... Experience was awful... I got nervous and messed up... Feeling frustrated...  Tomorrow is LRW ...


As far as you didn't make major grammatical errors it should be fine. Now don't let today's feeling spoil your efforts for tomorrow. Focus and good luck.

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

shubham.maksi said:


> Just came out from ielts speaking test center .... Experience was awful... I got nervous and messed up... Feeling frustrated...  Tomorrow is LRW ...


Hehe. Just one months ago same day I had that experience too, Thank to Almighty God that I managed to score a good one.
As you might know NT Just updated their criteria of IELTS requirement for HRA. The minimum score to apply for nomination under HRA is 7 in each band. Seems NT is very much strict on SS. So, Practice hard my friend.


----------



## pavan kumar

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum. Is someone who is applying under 225212 Business Development Manager????


----------



## sanjuz

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Sanjuz
> 
> It should take maximum around 15 days to reach mail in your city but it has taken so long. The wise things to do is keep your Application number and Fax number handy and call vetassess right now explain your situation regarding its been around 20 days you waiting for hard copy of outcome and also tell them that you received only 1 page in fax. Please explain them nicely I am sure they will send the fax again. please call now they will close the office in 1 hour...
> 
> Thanks


Hi 

I called and this time they send me the Fax.
However this time to i got 2 and half page i request them to send it again.

But now i can see my result in second page.

Positive for Education and for Employment
My work experience was from 5/2009 to 11/2013 (as i assessed on Nov-2013)
So they assessed and positive the employment for 54 Months.
Now for 5 Years of experience i do need more 6 Months,

So what i have to do now ? How to claim full 5 Years.
Will lodge after June 2014 Only

Secondly what if i never get the outcome to my address, During my lodging Visa can the Fax copy will work ?


----------



## Black_Rose

sanjuz said:


> Hi
> 
> I called and this time they send me the Fax.
> However this time to i got 2 and half page i request them to send it again.
> 
> But now i can see my result in second page.
> 
> Positive for Education and for Employment
> My work experience was from 5/2009 to 11/2013 (as i assessed on Nov-2013)
> So they assessed and positive the employment for 54 Months.
> Now for 5 Years of experience i do need more 6 Months,
> 
> So what i have to do now ? How to claim full 5 Years.
> Will lodge after June 2014 Only
> 
> Secondly what if i never get the outcome to my address, During my lodging Visa can the Fax copy will work ?


If you mentioned in your Employment letter to VETASSESS that you are continuing your current job than To claim 5 years you have to apply after 6 months, no other option. 
And as far I understood, you choses normal post service which can even take more than one month to reach your destination. So, don't panic. Request them to send you the fax of all pages. Fax copy will do, you don't even need the main hardcopy. But if you took Express service than you should complain to VET about that. Good Luck.


----------



## pratsi90

sanjuz said:


> Hi
> 
> I called and this time they send me the Fax.
> However this time to i got 2 and half page i request them to send it again.
> 
> But now i can see my result in second page.
> 
> Positive for Education and for Employment
> My work experience was from 5/2009 to 11/2013 (as i assessed on Nov-2013)
> So they assessed and positive the employment for 54 Months.
> Now for 5 Years of experience i do need more 6 Months,
> 
> So what i have to do now ? How to claim full 5 Years.
> Will lodge after June 2014 Only
> 
> Secondly what if i never get the outcome to my address, During my lodging Visa can the Fax copy will work ?


Hi Sanjuz

Its good that you got your assessment copy.
If you are in employment with the same company then you can only apply in June and that will give you points for 5 years (5/2009 | 4/2014) in your EOI.
Fax copy will also do no issues with that but you will also receive hard copy sometime soon just wait till next week and also try to get the tracking number from them as Garry suggested you.

Dear senior expats please correct me if I am wrong.

Thank you.


----------



## Black_Rose

pratsi90 said:


> Hi Sanjuz
> 
> Its good that you got your assessment copy.
> If you are in employment with the same company then you can only apply in June and that will give you points for 5 years (5/2009 | 4/2014) in your EOI.
> Fax copy will also do no issues with that but you will also receive hard copy sometime soon just wait till next week and also try to get the tracking number from them as Garry suggested you.
> 
> Dear senior expats please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thank you.


I can see your occupation is same as mine. just curious have you applied for State Nomination anywhere?


----------



## pratsi90

Black_Rose said:


> I can see your occupation is same as mine. just curious have you applied for State Nomination anywhere?


As of now I have not applied because I am waiting for the IELTS result as I need 7 each I have to work hard this time and finish it in one go. I have booked the date in early April so hopefully will get result by mid April and then will apply to NT if I get required bands.This states getting strict now a days I was just reading your other post and came to know that NT also need 7 each for HRA SS.

Thanks


----------



## Black_Rose

pratsi90 said:


> As of now I have not applied because I am waiting for the IELTS result as I need 7 each I have to work hard this time and finish it in one go. I have booked the date in early April so hopefully will get result by mid April and then will apply to NT if I get required bands.This states getting strict now a days I was just reading your other post and came to know that NT also need 7 each for HRA SS.
> 
> Thanks


Cool. Good Luck.


----------



## pratsi90

Black_Rose said:


> Cool. Good Luck.


Thank you...


----------



## roze

Ready to Submit EOI


----------



## Garry2684

roze said:


> Ready to Submit EOI


gud luck roze. which state, if u are applying for ss?


----------



## roze

Garry2684 said:


> gud luck roze. which state, if u are applying for ss?


I am applying for QueensLand.

Just reviewing the EOI. I will submit it soon maybe within 2 days.
But I am lil worried as I have 60 Points (the minimum) I hope everything would be fine with this.


----------



## Garry2684

roze said:


> I am applying for QueensLand.
> 
> Just reviewing the EOI. I will submit it soon maybe within 2 days.
> But I am lil worried as I have 60 Points (the minimum) I hope everything would be fine with this.


It will be roze. Good luck.
Our prayers are with you. keep us posted with the developments.

cheers,


----------



## roze

Garry2684 said:


> It will be roze. Good luck.
> Our prayers are with you. keep us posted with the developments.
> 
> cheers,


Thanks Garry.
Need Prayers badly.
Surly I will keep up dating at the forum.


----------



## rohit100

*Should I reapply for assessment under the skill code of Technical Writer?*

Hello friends,

I am new here and honestly I found this forum to be very interactive and helpful.

My wife applied for assessment under the skill code "Newspaper or Periodical Editor - 212412 - Group B occupation" to VETASSESS...on October 15, 2013. I got a negative result last week. Needless to say I am saddened and disheartened to hear this, but now working towards figuring out next steps.

When my agent wrote to VETASSESS to know further details, they said (some excerpts from their reply):

"Qualification assessment: was assessed *as highly relevant* to the nominated occupation"
"Employment Assessment: Employment 1: Her role is more like a senior level Technical Writer, according to ANZSCO. Her writing tasks are much closer to Technical Writer. It was therefore negatively assessed for Newspaper or Periodical Editor as she is not working in the right context.

"Employment Assessment: Employment 2: These tasks appear to be relevant, however, she just performed these tasks for their corporation which is not a publication, such as a newspaper, magazine or journal. It was therefore negatively assessed.

My questions are:
--Since I do not agree with the assessment completely, does it makes sense if i call up VETASSESS and discuss it with them?
--Should I reapply for assessment under the skill code of Technical Writer? This will have a risk of Qualification not being in line. 

My apologies for so many questions...but I am clueless right now...


----------



## Garry2684

Hi Rohit,

It is a sad news indeed. Your agent must have checked the role and responsibilities associated with the job and must had aligned them according to the ANZSCO code corressponding to the occupation applied, which was a huge mistake.

Now, looking at the feedback from Vet, the education is aligned with the occupation code, the first job is not and the second job is not in a corporation. 

To answer your questions, I am not too sure what impact will it have if you reapply, because then as u have mentioned the education will not be in the highly relevant domain, but if the work experience is and your wife has more than 3 years of experience in the same occupation (first occupation), which should be in the last 5 years only (recent experience is required for State sponsorship in some cases), then it can be a go ahead. But if the whole criteria is not matched, it would again be a mess.

Moreover, you can take advisory services from Vetassess, where in they will guide you on what could be the best way around for your wife.

Hope that helps.

Thanks and Good Luck


----------



## roze

EOI Submitted


----------



## ohornish82

I am sharing you strange things that experienced by VETASSESS. I came to know outcome from my VETASSESS account and found there a unread mail that was supposed to send to my email to read . I read it out and got informed that my outcome letter had been sent through specific courier . However, I haven't got mail into email account yet. According to them , I am likely to receive my one by this week .

Do you have similar story to tell ??


----------



## roze

ohornish82 said:


> I am sharing you strange things that experienced by VETASSESS. I came to know outcome from my VETASSESS account and found there a unread mail that was supposed to send to my email to read . I read it out and got informed that my outcome letter had been sent through specific courier . However, I haven't got mail into email account yet. According to them , I am likely to receive my one by this week .
> 
> Do you have similar story to tell ??


Yes Happened to me as well.
First I got mail in my Vetassess Account then after few hours I saw the same mail in my Email Box.


----------



## Black_Rose

ohornish82 said:


> I am sharing you strange things that experienced by VETASSESS. I came to know outcome from my VETASSESS account and found there a unread mail that was supposed to send to my email to read . I read it out and got informed that my outcome letter had been sent through specific courier . However, I haven't got mail into email account yet. According to them , I am likely to receive my one by this week .
> 
> Do you have similar story to tell ??





roze said:


> Yes Happened to me as well.
> First I got mail in my Vetassess Account then after few hours I saw the same mail in my Email Box.


That's because you guys check VETASSESS online account once in every 10 minutes. lol
no offence, I used to do aswell


----------



## Black_Rose

roze said:


> EOI Submitted


Congratulation. 
I am still stuck on a documents that I need for applying SS. Hopefully will get it soon


----------



## roze

Black_Rose said:


> That's because you guys check VETASSESS online account once in every 10 minutes. lol
> no offence, I used to do aswell


 not like that Rose.
Coz I check the status once in a day or after 2 days


----------



## roze

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation.
> I am still stuck on a documents that I need for applying SS. Hopefully will get it soon


Ahan. Do not Worry. 
and Best of Luck


----------



## shubham.maksi

Black_Rose said:


> Hehe. Just one months ago same day I had that experience too, Thank to Almighty God that I managed to score a good one.
> As you might know NT Just updated their criteria of IELTS requirement for HRA. The minimum score to apply for nomination under HRA is 7 in each band. Seems NT is very much strict on SS. So, Practice hard my friend.





Manan_20 said:


> As far as you didn't make major grammatical errors it should be fine. Now don't let today's feeling spoil your efforts for tomorrow. Focus and good luck.
> 
> Manan


Thanks guys... Lwr was alright.... But I am getting a strong negative feeling about speaking which I thought I would be the best in. 

I was over confident about ielts, but learned hard way that I should have prepared. Practice is the only key.  feeling annoyed.


----------



## ohornish82

I am supposed to receive my outcome letter this week. Can I apply for EOI before getting outcome letter at hand as I know the VASSESS Reference number ???

plz help me out... thanks


----------



## rohit100

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> It is a sad news indeed. Your agent must have checked the role and responsibilities associated with the job and must had aligned them according to the ANZSCO code corressponding to the occupation applied, which was a huge mistake.
> 
> Now, looking at the feedback from Vet, the education is aligned with the occupation code, the first job is not and the second job is not in a corporation.
> 
> To answer your questions, I am not too sure what impact will it have if you reapply, because then as u have mentioned the education will not be in the highly relevant domain, but if the work experience is and your wife has more than 3 years of experience in the same occupation (first occupation), which should be in the last 5 years only (recent experience is required for State sponsorship in some cases), then it can be a go ahead. But if the whole criteria is not matched, it would again be a mess.
> 
> Moreover, you can take advisory services from Vetassess, where in they will guide you on what could be the best way around for your wife.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Thanks and Good Luck



Thanks for responding


----------



## Future_ozzy

@Ohornish82 - As far as I know you will need to apply for EOI along with positive skills assessment letter,cannot do it without it.


----------



## ohornish82

Hi ! Adil

Before getting my outcome letter at hand , I can apply for EOI. Because there is nothing to be uploaded in EOI, but I just have to fill up reference number(known to me already from V.Account) instead


----------



## Future_ozzy

If that is the case then you shall go ahead with it.

All the best.


----------



## Black_Rose

shubham.maksi said:


> Thanks guys... Lwr was alright.... But I am getting a strong negative feeling about speaking which I thought I would be the best in.
> 
> I was over confident about ielts, but learned hard way that I should have prepared. Practice is the only key.  feeling annoyed.


Dear, you are absolutely right, IELTS is all about practicing on some very limited knowledge of English language. I was so very weak in writing only and I recovered it. I still remember in IELTS I used to write a lot, and I knew if I write those in my educational research I would get good grade..lol but while last ielts exam preparation I was able to catch up that it doesn't work that way... IELTS is all about applying some very limited knowledge. Hope you will get a very good score. HRA need good speaking in NT  Good Luck.


----------



## Sandy J

Blackrose, I got a call from Shakib and he advised me to collect tickets from you as they need people to cheer for todays t20 match. Lolz


----------



## Black_Rose

Sandy J said:


> Blackrose, I got a call from Shakib and he advised me to collect tickets from you as they need people to cheer for todays t20 match. Lolz


Hahaha... there's lots of people to cheer for Bangladesh today. I think Sakib invited you to cheer for Afghanistan. lol
You are always welcome dear, If you manage to come to Bangladesh ( you have to do skill assessment for visa), I will certainly manage ticket for u.


----------



## Sandy J

Black_Rose said:


> Hahaha... there's lots of people to cheer for Bangladesh today. I think Sakib invited you to cheer for Afghanistan. lol
> You are always welcome dear, If you manage to come to Bangladesh ( you have to do skill assessment for visa), I will certainly manage ticket for u.


I have already tasted one assessment in my life and wait was so long that one candle increased on my bday cake. Let me talk to BCCI.:second:


----------



## Black_Rose

Sandy J said:


> I have already tasted one assessment in my life and wait was so long that one candle increased on my bday cake. Let me talk to BCCI.:second:


'Certainly... 
Me too, applied for assessment in 2013 and got the outcome in 2014 :rant:


----------



## roze

Why EveryOne is So Quiet >???


----------



## thenagpal

can any one know about the occupation-225412 sales representative(medical & pharmaceuticals).

what are the chances of open in next upcoming csol??????????

or there any chances of removal..

seniors plz guide...


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



thenagpal said:


> can any one know about the occupation-225412 sales representative(medical & pharmaceuticals).
> 
> what are the chances of open in next upcoming csol??????????
> 
> or there any chances of removal..
> 
> seniors plz guide...



Hi Nagpal,

Inclusion of an occupation is totally dependent on the requirement and need of the skill, which is decided by the country.

We can only wait to see what skill is being added / removed from the SOL and CSOL in June / july


----------



## Manan_20

I feel like an oldest kid in the class now. Such a long wait. This is sooooo annoying. 

Manan


----------



## jpadda001

hoping outcome in mid April for 399312 (Library Technician)


----------



## Sandy J

Manan_20 said:


> I feel like an oldest kid in the class now. Such a long wait. This is sooooo annoying.
> 
> Manan




Manan, did u try to find out why are they taking so long. Is there any elite club for occupation like yours. Anyway, hope u get a good news soon.


----------



## Manan_20

Sandy J said:


> Manan, did u try to find out why are they taking so long. Is there any elite club for occupation like yours. Anyway, hope u get a good news soon.


I contacted last week. They said they will be finalizing the application soon. My agent told me we should expect outcome in 10 days.

Manan


----------



## roze

Manan_20 said:


> I contacted last week. They said they will be finalizing the application soon. My agent told me we should expect outcome in 10 days.
> 
> Manan


Do not Worry....and Best of Luck.
Hope you will get the result Soon. InshahAllah.


----------



## ashish1e834

guys, any news about any new state sol's coming out before July?


----------



## Manan_20

roze said:


> Do not Worry....and Best of Luck.
> Hope you will get the result Soon. InshahAllah.


Thanks, I need it @ Luck


----------



## Garry2684

Manan Bro,

Relax  U urself declared that you dont bother how long vet takes due to ACT closure  I just pray and hope its positive  cheers,


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Manan Bro,
> 
> Relax  U urself declared that you dont bother how long vet takes due to ACT closure  I just pray and hope its positive  cheers,


Gary my friend,

It's not the wait that's bothering me but the anxiety. And honestly, I have seen Snails move faster than VETASSESS.

Anyways i have waited this long may be a little more.

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

I can imagine Manan.

Had I been in your place, I would have failed in my medical due to neurological locha  after this long a wait


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> I can imagine Manan.
> 
> Had I been in your place, I would have failed in my medical due to neurological locha  after this long a wait


Haha, If it goes into April I may get that one.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Hello house! Pls has anyone made use of Vet Advisory service? Or does anyone knoe exactly what they advise on.

I would like to know if they offer information on relevance and equivalence of degree an applicant holds in Australia, so that one knows if one's degree would be reduced to an associate degree or considered equivalent, befor one pays the huge sum for assessment.


----------



## cancerianlrules

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello house! Pls has anyone made use of Vet Advisory service? Or does anyone knoe exactly what they advise on.
> 
> I would like to know if they offer information on relevance and equivalence of degree an applicant holds in Australia, so that one knows if one's degree would be reduced to an associate degree or considered equivalent, befor one pays the huge sum for assessment.


Hi 

I have availed the service from vetassess and have found it very useful.

I had two major queries regarding my degree
1) would my degree be relevant to my occupation?
2) will it be considered equivalent to Australian degree for availing 15 points? (as the mode is distance Education)

They answered the query to my satisfaction along with couple of other queries.

However it is only an opinion they give, with no assurance that this advise is full proof for assessment.

The service exceeded my expectation. I have applied for the assessment in first week of March!

My two cents!


----------



## BossLadyMo

Oh okay....so let me get this straight. They give their opinion if Bachelor's from country A is equivalent to Bachelot's in Aus, right? Guess that's why they ask for transcript.....


----------



## BossLadyMo

Has anyone gotten a negative assessment even after getting the advisory services?


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Hi Gary,

Thanks for sharing the list. 

Unfortunately, I have occupation in the list (232214). 

I was preparing to apply for the Skill Assessment @ VETASSESS. Can anyone suggest? What should I do now?


----------



## Rahul82

BossLadyMo said:


> Has anyone gotten a negative assessment even after getting the advisory services?


I got the +ve outcome after taking advisory service but i apllied for different occupation and they suggested me for different occupation. So moral of the story they also help you to aplly for the correct occupatio .


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Unfortunately, my occupation is in the list (232214). This means the above occupations will be removed from the SOL? If yes, then does any one know since when the occupation list will be amended? 

Can anyone suggest what is to be done as I'm applying for my Skill assessment soon.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Black_Rose said:


> Very useful information, indeed. are you sure our occupation is not in the list, right . Thank God.





Rahul82 said:


> I got the +ve outcome after taking advisory service but i apllied for different occupation and they suggested me for different occupation. So moral of the story they also help you to aplly for the correct occupatio .


Hi Rahul,

Is this advisory service really help full and hassle free? Could you please explain in detail the steps you followed with advisory services

:brick:


----------



## Manan_20

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Unfortunately, my occupation is in the list (232214). This means the above occupations will be removed from the SOL? If yes, then does any one know since when the occupation list will be amended?
> 
> Can anyone suggest what is to be done as I'm applying for my Skill assessment soon.


No it doesn't necessarily means that your occupation will be removed. 

The new SOL list is published in July.

Manan


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Manan_20 said:


> No it doesn't necessarily means that your occupation will be removed.
> 
> The new SOL list is published in July.
> 
> Manan



Thanks Manan,

So, I understand that the new occupation list will be published in July 2014. And still I can continue with my application for skill assessment for the same occupation. 

Regarding Transcripts: Do I need to submit my mark sheets from my academic or I have to submit proper transcripts from the University. 

My mind is full of questions. My apologies for back to back queries.


----------



## Garry2684

Hi Sourabh

The list is indicative and not declarative, so you still have a fair chance of seeing your occupation in the next list.

Regarding the documents, marksheets are mandatory, transcripts are not. It has been discussed in the forum already. Degree certificate with mark sheets are sufficient for Vet. 

Cheers,


----------



## cancerianlrules

BossLadyMo said:


> Oh okay....so let me get this straight. They give their opinion if Bachelor's from country A is equivalent to Bachelot's in Aus, right? Guess that's why they ask for transcript.....


Ya! Basically they will answer the queries related to your qualification, employment and documents required for assessment. 

Regards
Trushik


----------



## cancerianlrules

Rahul82 said:


> I got the +ve outcome after taking advisory service but i apllied for different occupation and they suggested me for different occupation. So moral of the story they also help you to aplly for the correct occupatio .


Agree! I had the similar issue resolved too. I was confused between 2 occupations, they suggested the right one!


----------



## Black_Rose

Just updated my signature a bit.


----------



## Garry2684

Goodluck ROse 

cheers,


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Goodluck ROse
> 
> cheers,


Thanks mate, I wish u too, get a positive outcome of ur SS soon. 
Please keep me into your prayer mate.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Rahul82 said:


> I got the +ve outcome after taking advisory service but i apllied for different occupation and they suggested me for different occupation. So moral of the story they also help you to aplly for the correct occupatio .


Hi Rahul

While I used the advisory services prior to the assessment like yourself! My assessment does not appear to be replicating your express timeline, unfortunately!  

Regards
Trushik


----------



## kamranalam

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum is there any one who has applied under this occupation-141111 -Cafe and Restaurant Manager. If yes please revert. 
I have sent my application to vetassess by 15-02-2014 and they have received by 19-02-2014 and they send me an acknowlegement as well. So what would be the next as i have applied by my own no agent. 

Senoirs please help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black_Rose

kamranalam said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum is there any one who has applied under this occupation-141111 -Cafe and Restaurant Manager. If yes please revert.
> I have sent my application to vetassess by 15-02-2014 and they have received by 19-02-2014 and they send me an acknowlegement as well. So what would be the next as i have applied by my own no agent.
> 
> Senoirs please help!!!!!!!!


Welcome to the forum Kamranalam. please allow us to take free food once you become a manager in Australia. Good Luck with your application.


----------



## kamranalam

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum is there any one who has applied under this occupation-141111 -Cafe and Restaurant Manager. If yes please revert. 
I have sent my application to vetassess by 15-02-2014 and they have received by 19-02-2014 and they send me an acknowlegement as well. So what would be the next as i have applied by my own no agent. 

Senoirs please help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garry2684

Hi Kamran,

Welcome to the forum.

You do not have to do anything as of now. Just wait for the status of your application. It will first turn to in process in the online portal and then, completed (The time frame would be close to 3 months from the acknowledgment date from Vet).

Once it is part 2.5 months, you can start working for the next process.

Which visa are you applying for?

thanks,


----------



## BossLadyMo

Okay. Cos I just heard news that VET discriminates against Nigerian degrees. Someone just got his 4yr Nigerian degree downplayed to a 2yr associate degree. So now I'm scared! Even tho mine is a 5yr degeee. That's why I wany to advise someone else I know who is applying to make use of the advisory service, before making full payment, so he will know if they will possibly downplay it too.


----------



## sanjuz

Black_Rose said:


> Just updated my signature a bit.


Hi Black Rose

As per signature you have applied for NT SS.

As yours and my wife occupation is same.
223111 - She got 5.5 Bands on in first attempt of IELTS she gonna re appear again in June 2014, well hoping for 6 above this time.

We were planning to apply for NT as HR adviser demand was high but now seems to be we will loose the sponsorship as they updated their criteria to 7 Bands in each modules.

Hoping of any changes in July 2014. If again they accepting with 6 Bands definitely will try Darwin


----------



## sanjuz

Hi all Expats


yesterday i got email from VETASSESS Migration officer, He send me the Scan copy of my outcome as after trying several tries for Fax and exchange of emails with her team Officer send me the scan copy finally.


----------



## Black_Rose

sanjuz said:


> Hi Black Rose
> 
> As per signature you have applied for NT SS.
> 
> As yours and my wife occupation is same.
> 223111 - She got 5.5 Bands on in first attempt of IELTS she gonna re appear again in June 2014, well hoping for 6 above this time.
> 
> We were planning to apply for NT as HR adviser demand was high but now seems to be we will loose the sponsorship as they updated their criteria to 7 Bands in each modules.
> 
> Hoping of any changes in July 2014. If again they accepting with 6 Bands definitely will try Darwin


Right decision, Darwin is very nice place to live in and its better than all other city in the world   . Yes they r asking for 7 now. NT seems very strict on State Nomination and their rejection rate is way too high than any other state. Try hard to get 7 each band. HRA is in priority now demoted from high priority as per their current occupational list which they didn't upload in right places of their website. However, u will be able to see the current 2014 NT occupational list in NT DoB website by Google it. Good Luck with your wife's IELTS.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

My assessment got completed with a positive outcome. 

By mistake the question which reads : Are you presently employed in present occupation?

I had mentioned No by mistake instead of making Yes. Will this create a issue when application is filed for visa with DIBP?

As per my outcome letter:
Employment Assessed: Manager - Operations , Life
Insurance
Company Limited (05/2011 to 09/2013).
" Based on the evidence provided , at least two year/s of employment is
assess as highly relevant to nominated occupation and complete at appropriate skill level " on the date of application I had experience of
more than 29 months and I continued to be employed with same employer doing
same duties as mentioned in the documents submitted by me for
assessment.
As per letter I can claim my Occupation as highly relevant while filling
EOI as 01-May-2011 and end date should be the date till the time I perform
the duties as Manager - Operations ?
I performed the same duties
even after the month of September 2013 , so can I mention the actual date
till I performed by duties as Manager - Operations or should I mention the date which is given in letter i.e 09/2013 if my occupation is assessed as positive only for the duration mentioned in the
Assessment letter received by me because I had mentioned No for the question of being in same occupation at the time of application with vetassess


----------



## jaideepf1407

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Kamran, Welcome to the forum. You do not have to do anything as of now. Just wait for the status of your application. It will first turn to in process in the online portal and then, completed (The time frame would be close to 3 months from the acknowledgment date from Vet). Once it is part 2.5 months, you can start working for the next process. Which visa are you applying for? thanks,


Called up Vetassess yesterday and they told me that applications Recieved from Jan onwards had a processing time of 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Sandy J

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Thanks Manan,
> 
> So, I understand that the new occupation list will be published in July 2014. And still I can continue with my application for skill assessment for the same occupation.
> 
> Regarding Transcripts: Do I need to submit my mark sheets from my academic or I have to submit proper transcripts from the University.
> 
> My mind is full of questions. My apologies for back to back queries.



Saurabh, if you can arrange the transcript. Nothing like that. I was asked to provide the same inspite of supplying mark sheet with degree. May be they were amazed to see my high scores in various subjects.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sanjuz said:


> Hi all Expats
> 
> yesterday i got email from VETASSESS Migration officer, He send me the Scan copy of my outcome as after trying several tries for Fax and exchange of emails with her team Officer send me the scan copy finally.


Great! Hope they start doing it on regular basis without being asked repeatedly!


----------



## cancerianlrules

jaideepf1407 said:


> Called up Vetassess yesterday and they told me that applications Recieved from Jan onwards had a processing time of 8-10 weeks.


Hi Jaydeep

That's a good news, hope it reflects on their execution.


----------



## jaideepf1407

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Jaydeep That's a good news, hope it reflects on their execution.


Let's hope so.Had send an urgency request as I will drop points for age in July,but was not approved .

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


----------



## raj68

Hi 

I am Raj. I am going to apply for EOI (Training and development professional 223311 for 190 visa). I got my vetassess skills positive. I have a query that Vetassess has acknowledged my masters degree at the time of submission. Meanwhile, as I was doing my Phd alongside my job, I completed in this Jan 2014. I got the course completion letter recommending me for Phd and awaiting my provisional as well soon (since the convocation is only on Nov 2014). I wish to know whether I can enter in EOI as Phd qualified and gain extra points totaling (20) even though Vetassess has verified only my masters' degree. In this case, should i need to once again reassess my phd degree??????????

Secondly, my experience as a training consultant got assessed by vetassess from 04/2009 to 06/2013 totaling 4 years and 2 months in the same company. While my Application was assessed, I continued to work in the same job with the same company uptil now (at the time of my Vetassess application, I had stated that I am presently working in the same job in same company), so this April 2014, I should be having 5 years experience. So as i submit EOI this april, can I enter in EOI as 5 years and gain extra 5 points totaling 10 points for work exp. Or should i need to reassess again? Kindly clarify. Thanks


----------



## Black_Rose

Hi 

I am Raj. I am going to apply for EOI (Training and development professional 223311 for 190 visa). I got my vetassess skills positive. I have a query that Vetassess has acknowledged my masters degree at the time of submission. Meanwhile, as I was doing my Phd alongside my job, I completed in this Jan 2014. I got the course completion letter recommending me for Phd and awaiting my provisional as well soon (since the convocation is only on Nov 2014). I wish to know whether I can enter in EOI as Phd qualified and gain extra points totaling (20) even though Vetassess has verified only my masters' degree. In this case, should i need to once again reassess my phd degree??????????

Once you get your provisional certificate for phd, you will have to assess only your phd with VETASSESS than you can claim 20 points. otherwise, you can only claim points for masters.

Secondly, my experience as a training consultant got assessed by vetassess from 04/2009 to 06/2013 totaling 4 years and 2 months in the same company. While my Application was assessed, I continued to work in the same job with the same company uptil now (at the time of my Vetassess application, I had stated that I am presently working in the same job in same company), so this April 2014, I should be having 5 years experience. So as i submit EOI this april, can I enter in EOI as 5 years and gain extra 5 points totaling 10 points for work exp. Or should i need to reassess again? Kindly clarify. Thanks

If you place EOI on/after April you can claim 10 points and you do not need any reassessment.


----------



## Black_Rose

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> My assessment got completed with a positive outcome.
> 
> By mistake the question which reads : Are you presently employed in present occupation?
> 
> I had mentioned No by mistake instead of making Yes. Will this create a issue when application is filed for visa with DIBP?
> 
> As per my outcome letter:
> Employment Assessed: Manager - Operations , Life
> Insurance
> Company Limited (05/2011 to 09/2013).
> " Based on the evidence provided , at least two year/s of employment is
> assess as highly relevant to nominated occupation and complete at appropriate skill level " on the date of application I had experience of
> more than 29 months and I continued to be employed with same employer doing
> same duties as mentioned in the documents submitted by me for
> assessment.
> As per letter I can claim my Occupation as highly relevant while filling
> EOI as 01-May-2011 and end date should be the date till the time I perform
> the duties as Manager - Operations ?
> I performed the same duties
> even after the month of September 2013 , so can I mention the actual date
> till I performed by duties as Manager - Operations or should I mention the date which is given in letter i.e 09/2013 if my occupation is assessed as positive only for the duration mentioned in the
> Assessment letter received by me because I had mentioned No for the question of being in same occupation at the time of application with vetassess


If still you mention it in EOI that you are not working there, it will still be a deception, isn't it? 
So, better to stick with the truth. in EOI start date would be the day you joined and end date will be left blank as you still doing job there.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Black_Rose said:


> If still you mention it in EOI that you are not working there, it will still be a deception, isn't it?
> So, better to stick with the truth. in EOI start date would be the day you joined and end date will be left blank as you still doing job there.


Thanks..


----------



## gary31

raj68 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am Raj. I am going to apply for EOI (Training and development professional 223311 for 190 visa). I got my vetassess skills positive. I have a query that Vetassess has acknowledged my masters degree at the time of submission. Meanwhile, as I was doing my Phd alongside my job, I completed in this Jan 2014. I got the course completion letter recommending me for Phd and awaiting my provisional as well soon (since the convocation is only on Nov 2014). I wish to know whether I can enter in EOI as Phd qualified and gain extra points totaling (20) even though Vetassess has verified only my masters' degree. In this case, should i need to once again reassess my phd degree??????????
> 
> Secondly, my experience as a training consultant got assessed by vetassess from 04/2009 to 06/2013 totaling 4 years and 2 months in the same company. While my Application was assessed, I continued to work in the same job with the same company uptil now (at the time of my Vetassess application, I had stated that I am presently working in the same job in same company), so this April 2014, I should be having 5 years experience. So as i submit EOI this april, can I enter in EOI as 5 years and gain extra 5 points totaling 10 points for work exp. Or should i need to reassess again? Kindly clarify. Thanks



Hi raj

I'm also from training and development, which state are u applying for


----------



## raj68

gary31 said:


> Hi raj
> 
> I'm also from training and development, which state are u applying for



Hi gary

Nice to hear sbdy is also trying for this alongside. As ACT has closed, I am applying for NT. 223311 (T&D) figures in the recently released priority occupation list. What stage are you in...........?


----------



## raj68

Black_Rose said:


> Hi
> 
> I am Raj. I am going to apply for EOI (Training and development professional 223311 for 190 visa). I got my vetassess skills positive. I have a query that Vetassess has acknowledged my masters degree at the time of submission. Meanwhile, as I was doing my Phd alongside my job, I completed in this Jan 2014. I got the course completion letter recommending me for Phd and awaiting my provisional as well soon (since the convocation is only on Nov 2014). I wish to know whether I can enter in EOI as Phd qualified and gain extra points totaling (20) even though Vetassess has verified only my masters' degree. In this case, should i need to once again reassess my phd degree??????????
> 
> Once you get your provisional certificate for phd, you will have to assess only your phd with VETASSESS than you can claim 20 points. otherwise, you can only claim points for masters.
> 
> Secondly, my experience as a training consultant got assessed by vetassess from 04/2009 to 06/2013 totaling 4 years and 2 months in the same company. While my Application was assessed, I continued to work in the same job with the same company uptil now (at the time of my Vetassess application, I had stated that I am presently working in the same job in same company), so this April 2014, I should be having 5 years experience. So as i submit EOI this april, can I enter in EOI as 5 years and gain extra 5 points totaling 10 points for work exp. Or should i need to reassess again? Kindly clarify. Thanks
> 
> If you place EOI on/after April you can claim 10 points and you do not need any reassessment.


Hi Black rose

Thanks for the reply. You stated I need to get my phd provisional assessed by vetassess. Would that take the same 3 months long process again...?


----------



## Black_Rose

raj68 said:


> Hi Black rose
> 
> Thanks for the reply. You stated I need to get my phd provisional assessed by vetassess. Would that take the same 3 months long process again...?


probably....yes.


----------



## gary31

raj68 said:


> Hi gary
> 
> Nice to hear sbdy is also trying for this alongside. As ACT has closed, I am applying for NT. 223311 (T&D) figures in the recently released priority occupation list. What stage are you in...........?


That's a great news by NT . Can u plz forward the link for NT occupation list. My vetassess is on hold till April. Send me ur number will stay in touch


----------



## raj68

gary31 said:


> That's a great news by NT . Can u plz forward the link for NT occupation list. My vetassess is on hold till April. Send me ur number will stay in touch


Hi

For NT website, just google NT skilled occupation list. Whre are you based....For any other info contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Garry2684

Good Luck raj and gary.

Rose, have you got the acknowledgement of your NT SS application? How long do they take to respond?

thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

Manan Bhai,

Any updates on Vet front?


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Good Luck raj and gary.
> 
> Rose, have you got the acknowledgement of your NT SS application? How long do they take to respond?
> 
> thanks,


They informed me that they received the application and as they are inundated with application at present, it will take few days for them to notify me the application reference number ( Acknowledgement ). Really feeling nervous as no other state has my occupation and NT looks very strict. 

I heard NT is very quick with 489 application, no idea about 190 timeline but as per forum I found in their ack mail they mention processing period is 3 weeks time.
Pray for me please.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Sandy J said:


> Saurabh, if you can arrange the transcript. Nothing like that. I was asked to provide the same inspite of supplying mark sheet with degree. May be they were amazed to see my high scores in various subjects.


Thanks Sandy, Manan and Gary. 

_Signature Updated_


----------



## GSingh08

kamranalam said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum is there any one who has applied under this occupation-141111 -Cafe and Restaurant Manager. If yes please revert.
> I have sent my application to vetassess by 15-02-2014 and they have received by 19-02-2014 and they send me an acknowlegement as well. So what would be the next as i have applied by my own no agent.
> 
> Senoirs please help!!!!!!!!


Hi kamran,

Buddy i have applied under the category hotel or motel manger. U can check my signature. Be in touch


----------



## bdapplicant

Bro, you are wrong. apart from Northern Territory; South Australia and Western Australia as your occupation for 190. For details go to ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code) and put your SOL ID 223111 on the search tab. Thanks.



Black_Rose said:


> They informed me that they received the application and as they are inundated with application at present, it will take few days for them to notify me the application reference number ( Acknowledgement ). Really feeling nervous as no other state has my occupation and NT looks very strict.
> 
> I heard NT is very quick with 489 application, no idea about 190 timeline but as per forum I found in their ack mail they mention processing period is 3 weeks time.
> Pray for me please.


----------



## Manan_20

bdapplicant said:


> Bro, you are wrong. apart from Northern Territory; South Australia and Western Australia as your occupation for 190. For details go to ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code) and put your SOL ID 223111 on the search tab. Thanks.


In South Australia it is not available anymore even when it was available it was in Off List occupation that means you can apply only if you have an education qualification from SA not otherwise. 

It's same with WA too. It's in Schedule 2 so you won't be able to apply unless you meet certain conditions.

Manan


----------



## kamranalam

Thanks Garry,

I will probebly apply for 189 or 190 for NT, it depents on IELTS score.


----------



## Manan_20

Finally!! 

Graduated from Here  

Check Signature.


----------



## pratsi90

Manan_20 said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Graduated from Here
> 
> Check Signature.


Congratulation..

Which state you applying for ?


----------



## sanjuz

HI expats and Vetassess followers


My outcome has come postive 

Now for work experience my total experience is 55 Months till date 11/2013.

I started job in May 2009 and applied for Vetassess in Nov 2013.

So they assessed my all work experience till date i.e. 5/2009 to 11/2003. 55 Months

Now after April 2014 it will be 60 Months which can led me to gain total 10 points for 5 years work experience.

So for 5 months of period do i have to again re assessed my employment from vetassess,

Waiting again 3 months and documents and all,


----------



## Sandy J

Congrats Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Wohoo Manan, congrats


----------



## cancerianlrules

Manan_20 said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Graduated from Here
> 
> Check Signature.


Congratulations mate!!


----------



## pratsi90

sanjuz said:


> HI expats and Vetassess followers
> 
> 
> My outcome has come postive
> 
> Now for work experience my total experience is 55 Months till date 11/2013.
> 
> I started job in May 2009 and applied for Vetassess in Nov 2013.
> 
> So they assessed my all work experience till date i.e. 5/2009 to 11/2003. 55 Months
> 
> Now after April 2014 it will be 60 Months which can led me to gain total 10 points for 5 years work experience.
> 
> So for 5 months of period do i have to again re assessed my employment from vetassess,
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting again 3 months and documents and all,




Hi,

If you are currently working for the same employer, roles and responsibilities are same then you don't need to re assessed employment or anything like that. once the 60 month has passed you are good to go ahead with claiming 10 points.

Thank you


----------



## Manan_20

pratsi90 said:


> Congratulation..
> 
> Which state you applying for ?


Thanks Everyone 

I will wait for NSW to open up. No other states are open for my occupation either.

Manan


----------



## sanjuz

pratsi90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are currently working for the same employer, roles and responsibilities are same then you don't need to re assessed employment or anything like that. once the 60 month has passed you are good to go ahead with claiming 10 points.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks Pratsi

I can see there so many HR adviser in this forums...

Seems that HR adviser now tough to get invitation.


----------



## pratsi90

Manan_20 said:


> Thanks Everyone
> 
> I will wait for NSW to open up. No other states are open for my occupation either.
> 
> Manan


Hopefully it will open soon. Finally after waiting so long you got the good news

Good luck


----------



## Black_Rose

Good one Manan. Congratulation. 
I don't know why but if I were you I would go for Northern Inland.


----------



## Black_Rose

sanjuz said:


> Thanks Pratsi
> 
> I can see there so many HR adviser in this forums...
> 
> Seems that HR adviser now tough to get invitation.


Don't think so because not many states nominating HRA and the number of applicants may also very lower than lots of other occupations.


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Good one Manan. Congratulation.
> I don't know why but if I were you I would go for Northern Inland.


Thanks.

I am sure it is a good place. If it was under 190 I would have but not on 489 visa. Not worth it. 

And if i were you i would have waited for other state to open up 

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

pratsi90 said:


> Hopefully it will open soon. Finally after waiting so long you got the good news
> 
> Good luck


Yes, It was a very very long wait. But finally it's here 

Manan


----------



## Sennara

Manan_20 said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Graduated from Here
> 
> Check Signature.


Congrats man!! It's such a long wait for you. All the best with your next processes.


----------



## Manan_20

Sennara said:


> Congrats man!! It's such a long wait for you. All the best with your next processes.


Thanks. Yes, if you keep your timeline and my timeline side by side it certainly looks longer. 

You got Your visa in 5 months and i have just completed assessment in the same time. 

Manan


----------



## Sennara

Manan_20 said:


> Thanks. Yes, if you keep your timeline and my timeline side by side it certainly looks longer.
> 
> You got Your visa in 5 months and i have just completed assessment in the same time.
> 
> Manan


Yes, my application process was quicker except for Vetassess which also took me a lot of time, 16 weeks actually.

But before lodging Vetassess application I had spent more than a year looking for a relevant job and undertaking the job just for the visa's sake.

I am happy I have finally gone through the hideous process, and I wish you could also get to the goal as soon as possible. I will be welcoming you in Australia!!


----------



## tahanpaa

*congrates*



Manan_20 said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Graduated from Here
> 
> Check Signature.


Congratulations!


----------



## gary31

raj68 said:


> Hi
> 
> For NT website, just google NT skilled occupation list. Whre are you based....For any other info contact me at [email protected]


I m based in delhi and wat bout u


----------



## raj68

gary31 said:


> I m based in delhi and wat bout u


Hi Gary

I am based in chennai. keep you posted about my progress.


----------



## gmgo.sg

Congratulations Manan.... God knows what they are upto with my application...


----------



## sree1982

Manan_20 said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Graduated from Here
> 
> Check Signature.


Hii manan!!

Good thing you have finally graduated from here!!!A great relief for all the FIA's waiting!!!With Gods grace I will follow you soon!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

gmgo.sg said:


> Congratulations Manan.... God knows what they are upto with my application...


Hii buddy!! Have you contacted them lately!!Send them a mail or if you are going through an agent ask them to follow up!!!This is really frustrating yaar!!

Sree


----------



## gmgo.sg

sree1982 said:


> Hii buddy!! Have you contacted them lately!!Send them a mail or if you are going through an agent ask them to follow up!!!This is really frustrating yaar!!
> 
> Sree


Yes I spoke woth my case officer last week and she told my case is completed and is under final review of a senior officer and she said i should expect the result by end of this week...just tomorrow is left, lets see what happens...


----------



## sree1982

gmgo.sg said:


> Yes I spoke woth my case officer last week and she told my case is completed and is under final review of a senior officer and she said i should expect the result by end of this week...just tomorrow is left, lets see what happens...


Ohh thats a relief!!We definitely are going to see a good news from your side soon!!!All the best!!!

Sree


----------



## gmgo.sg

sree1982 said:


> Ohh thats a relief!!We definitely are going to see a good news from your side soon!!!All the best!!!
> 
> Sree


I am doubtful because of the fact that my case os being reviewed by a senior after it is complete...still hoping for the best...Allah knows best...


----------



## gary31

Congrats manan , hope u get everything positive in future as well


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> I am doubtful because of the fact that my case os being reviewed by a senior after it is complete...still hoping for the best...Allah knows best...


Thanks gmgo,

I was hoping that you would have received the assessment too. You won't have to wait longer. Good Luck.

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

gary31 said:


> Congrats manan , hope u get everything positive in future as well


Thanks Gary.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Manan_20 said:


> Thanks Gary.


Congrats Manan


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Hey Guys,

I'm preparing my documents to apply for Skill Assessment. I need to take views to assure I'm on a right path. 

List of documents I'm collecting and procedure I understand is: 

1) Using SRG1 application as I'm applying for independent visa for GSM
2) Employment related documents (offer, experience and salary slips) 
3) Educational certs (from 10th till the latest)
4) Reference from EACH employer defining my roles and responsibilities 
5) Passport size photo (is notarization required?) 
6) Notarization of all these documents. 
7) Scanning notarized documents to upload and submit online application 
8) Posting all the original notarized documents along with filled-in SRG1 application. 

Please suggest if I'm going wrong in my understanding. Sorry for the essay.


----------



## Garry2684

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm preparing my documents to apply for Skill Assessment. I need to take views to assure I'm on a right path.
> 
> List of documents I'm collecting and procedure I understand is:
> 
> 1) Using SRG1 application as I'm applying for independent visa for GSM
> 2) Employment related documents (offer, experience and salary slips)
> 3) Educational certs (from 10th till the latest)
> 4) Reference from EACH employer defining my roles and responsibilities
> 5) Passport size photo (is notarization required?)
> 6) Notarization of all these documents.
> 7) Scanning notarized documents to upload and submit online application
> 8) Posting all the original notarized documents along with filled-in SRG1 application.
> 
> Please suggest if I'm going wrong in my understanding. Sorry for the essay.


Hi Sourabh,

I applied through the paper based application style, so for online style, I have no idea what docs to be notarized and what not. 

Passport size photos need to be notarized. In my case, I even sent the business cards of the notary authorized.

For all other documents- I sent notarized copies. For PDFs like salary slips, ITRs, etc. I just sent copies and did not notarize them.

Hope this helps.

Thanks,


----------



## aunswa

Congrats Manan...all the best...


----------



## Sandy J

Knock out punch to IELTS in 2nd round:boxing:

Achieved 7 in all modules.Feeling good


----------



## pratsi90

Sandy J said:


> Knock out punch to IELTS in 2nd round:boxing:
> 
> Achieved 7 in all modules.Feeling good


Good going 

Could you please share your previous score ? I am also going to sit for exam second time and aiming for 7 each..

Thank you


----------



## Sandy J

pratsi90 said:


> Good going
> 
> Could you please share your previous score ? I am also going to sit for exam second time and aiming for 7 each..
> 
> Thank you



Thanks Pratsi, I missed by .5 in writing last time. Others were 7 and above.


----------



## pratsi90

Sandy J said:


> Thanks Pratsi, I missed by .5 in writing last time. Others were 7 and above.


I missed by 1 band in writing need to work really hard this time..


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

*Online Skill Assessment Application*



sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm preparing my documents to apply for Skill Assessment. I need to take views to assure I'm on a right path.
> 
> List of documents I'm collecting and procedure I understand is:
> 
> 1) Using SRG1 application as I'm applying for independent visa for GSM
> 2) Employment related documents (offer, experience and salary slips)
> 3) Educational certs (from 10th till the latest)
> 4) Reference from EACH employer defining my roles and responsibilities
> 5) Passport size photo (is notarization required?)
> 6) Notarization of all these documents.
> 7) Scanning notarized documents to upload and submit online application
> 8) Posting all the original notarized documents along with filled-in SRG1 application.
> 
> Please suggest if I'm going wrong in my understanding. Sorry for the essay.


Thanks Gary. 

I assume that m on the right path. 

Is there any one has done online application? I would like to know what documents to be sent by post n what needs to be uploaded. 

Got IELTS score: Lost 10 points  lil disappointed :faint: 
L:7.5 | R:7.5 | W:6.5 |S:7


----------



## Sandy J

pratsi90 said:


> I missed by 1 band in writing need to work really hard this time..


Wish you all the best. Correct practice is the key to success. I am sure you will do well this time.


----------



## pratsi90

Sandy J said:


> Wish you all the best. Correct practice is the key to success. I am sure you will do well this time.


Thank you..

I hope I will get through this time..

Good luck for your future processes...


----------



## Black_Rose

Sandy J said:


> Wish you all the best. Correct practice is the key to success. I am sure you will do well this time.


Congrats. both of us got same score


----------



## Black_Rose

NT rejected my application for 190 saying I don't have skills and HR experience that they wants LOLLLLLLLLL
don't know whether I should cry or laugh on this.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Black_Rose said:


> NT rejected my application for 190 saying I don't have skills and HR experience that they wants LOLLLLLLLLL
> don't know whether I should cry or laugh on this.


Oh man that's sad news!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

Black_Rose said:


> NT rejected my application for 190 saying I don't have skills and HR experience that they wants LOLLLLLLLLL
> don't know whether I should cry or laugh on this.


Ooppss....


----------



## pratsi90

Black_Rose said:


> NT rejected my application for 190 saying I don't have skills and HR experience that they wants LOLLLLLLLLL
> don't know whether I should cry or laugh on this.


Thats really sad..I am really shocked and cant figure it out what is going on with NT yesterday they also rejected one for 190 same occupation. How can they even mention the reason that skill level and experience does not match when one is already having skill assessment for the particular occupation.If they treat applicants like this then its going no where.

What happened with fees that you paid ? What will be your next move ?

Thanks


----------



## BossLadyMo

Dob't have skills and experience??? But all they require is a year's experience! What is wrong with them??? So sorry! How can you not have the skills, when HR Advisor is right there on their list!


----------



## tahanpaa

*sad*



Black_Rose said:


> NT rejected my application for 190 saying I don't have skills and HR experience that they wants LOLLLLLLLLL
> don't know whether I should cry or laugh on this.


opppps!
Cant believe it for ur case. Now I feeling low about mine all process, seems cloudy.


----------



## Black_Rose

Don't know how can they say skills and experience not according to their requirement while we all have out positive skill assessment done by spending a huge amount of money. But as its state sponsor and state has full right to accept/decline any applicant and also NT is very strict I knew that. so that's not a big surprise to me. There is no fees for applying to NT SS. my next move is to wait for another state to open up my occupation. 
My little piece of advice to all non-trade applicants, please try to go for trade related occupation as they are in high demand everywhere.


----------



## Sandy J

Black_Rose said:


> NT rejected my application for 190 saying I don't have skills and HR experience that they wants LOLLLLLLLLL
> don't know whether I should cry or laugh on this.


I have a feeling that you are destined to go to a better place. I know Darwin is world famous in Australia but your efforts wont go in vain. Just hope for the best and be positive.

NT has become anti HR advisors.


----------



## godspeed9

Testing my signature here


----------



## Black_Rose

tahanpaa said:


> opppps!
> Cant believe it for ur case. Now I feeling low about mine all process, seems cloudy.


U are a rich occupational candidate and you don't have to worry. ur occupation in SOL and lots of other State, you don't have to be worried mate.


----------



## BKC

Black_Rose said:


> NT rejected my application for 190 saying I don't have skills and HR experience that they wants LOLLLLLLLLL
> don't know whether I should cry or laugh on this.


Rose,

Really shocked don't be disheartened.


----------



## GSingh08

Black_Rose said:


> NT rejected my application for 190 saying I don't have skills and HR experience that they wants LOLLLLLLLLL
> don't know whether I should cry or laugh on this.


Its strange black rose. Just wait for another list to come. This is preety confusing and must hurt lots of us..


----------



## McJim

Black_Rose said:


> Don't know how can they say skills and experience not according to their requirement while we all have out positive skill assessment done by spending a huge amount of money. But as its state sponsor and state has full right to accept/decline any applicant and also NT is very strict I knew that. so that's not a big surprise to me. There is no fees for applying to NT SS. my next move is to wait for another state to open up my occupation.
> My little piece of advice to all non-trade applicants, please try to go for trade related occupation as they are in high demand everywhere.


I am sorry to hear about your bad news. Hopefully, another door will be opened for you soon.


----------



## Garry2684

Hey Black_Rose,

Its NT's loss  Relax. I know hurdles like this are hard to handle, but eventually turn out to be stepping stones for a strong foundation ahead. I am sure, you are gonna join us in Canberra .

A lot of others rejected SS from VIC, NSW or SA, etc. have now applied to ACT and are getting grants from ACT. 

I am all prayers for you dear.


----------



## Sennara

Black_Rose said:


> Don't know how can they say skills and experience not according to their requirement while we all have out positive skill assessment done by spending a huge amount of money. But as its state sponsor and state has full right to accept/decline any applicant and also NT is very strict I knew that. so that's not a big surprise to me. There is no fees for applying to NT SS. my next move is to wait for another state to open up my occupation.
> My little piece of advice to all non-trade applicants, please try to go for trade related occupation as they are in high demand everywhere.


I am so sorry to know that. And I am especially sorry I haven't been able to help you out.

Only wish you will keep fighting. Keep your head up and wait patiently until another state opens up for your occupation. Your effort won't go in vain.

All the best!!


----------



## Black_Rose

Thank you all of you for your wishes, I pray for all of you to get what you desire. I will stand high till I get what I want. Thank you all. :humble::humble:


----------



## sree1982

Black_Rose said:


> NT rejected my application for 190 saying I don't have skills and HR experience that they wants LOLLLLLLLLL
> don't know whether I should cry or laugh on this.


Hii Black rose this is definitely a disappointing news!!But as others said that would definitely turn out to be a good one for your future!! All that happens ,happens for the good mate!!!

Sree


----------



## raj68

Hi

Today I got my IELTS test results. I just narrowly missed in reading for 7. Scores are L 7.5, W 8, S 7, R 6.5. I am resitting in 24 april. Meanwhile, my agent seem to tell that for NT (TRAINING AND DEVELOPMENT PROFESSIONAL) one can apply with just 6 and above IELTS score. Is it right? in first place. 

Secondly, as discussed earlier, agent seem to state that since i have only 50 points (Age-25, Education - 15, State nomination - 5, Work experience-5) i am advised by agent to go ahead with Phd (not assessed by vet) which i completed in Jan 31 which will fetch 5 points and this april I will have 5 years completed for work exp, which will fetch again 5 points to total 60. When I clarfied, the agent seem to state that there would be no problem with Phd along with work exp as many people seem to acquire a degree as they work, so work exp wouldn't be affected. Moreover, the agent also seem to state that there is no need for reassessment for Phd to claim points in EOI. I am confused now whether to goahead with the present IELTS score (which may not fetch 10 points) or should I need to wait after i get the resit results of IELTS. I shall be glad to get your counsel...thks Can anyone help me?????


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

raj68 said:


> Hi
> 
> Today I got my IELTS test results. I just narrowly missed in reading for 7. Scores are L 7.5, W 8, S 7, R 6.5. I am resitting in 24 april. Meanwhile, my agent seem to tell that for NT (TRAINING AND DEVELOPMENT PROFESSIONAL) one can apply with just 6 and above IELTS score. Is it right? in first place.
> 
> Secondly, as discussed earlier, agent seem to state that since i have only 50 points (Age-25, Education - 15, State nomination - 5, Work experience-5) i am advised by agent to go ahead with Phd (not assessed by vet) which i completed in Jan 31 which will fetch 5 points and this april I will have 5 years completed for work exp, which will fetch again 5 points to total 60. When I clarfied, the agent seem to state that there would be no problem with Phd along with work exp as many people seem to acquire a degree as they work, so work exp wouldn't be affected. Moreover, the agent also seem to state that there is no need for reassessment for Phd to claim points in EOI. I am confused now whether to goahead with the present IELTS score (which may not fetch 10 points) or should I need to wait after i get the resit results of IELTS. I shall be glad to get your counsel...thks Can anyone help me?????




Hi, 

As I understand, work experience is considered only after education. Overlapping experience will not be considered and MAY not fetch you points. 

It is mentioned on their website "experience only upon completion of education....".

Reg: IELTS, I'm sailing in the same ship. I have all 7.5 except W 6.5. I don know what should I do?


----------



## GSingh08

Hi sree,

Any luck so far with vetassess outcome?


----------



## sree1982

GSingh08 said:


> Hi sree,
> 
> Any luck so far with vetassess outcome?


Hii Gsingh,
No luck as of now.But i guess it will take few more weeks.Manan who applied in my same job code got the result in 17 weeks.I am into my 12 th week so ...It is the story of the FIA's.I guess you have better chances now.

Sree


----------



## lakshay.vikas

raj68 said:


> Hi
> 
> Today I got my IELTS test results. I just narrowly missed in reading for 7. Scores are L 7.5, W 8, S 7, R 6.5. I am resitting in 24 april. Meanwhile, my agent seem to tell that for NT (TRAINING AND DEVELOPMENT PROFESSIONAL) one can apply with just 6 and above IELTS score. Is it right? in first place.
> 
> Secondly, as discussed earlier, agent seem to state that since i have only 50 points (Age-25, Education - 15, State nomination - 5, Work experience-5) i am advised by agent to go ahead with Phd (not assessed by vet) which i completed in Jan 31 which will fetch 5 points and this april I will have 5 years completed for work exp, which will fetch again 5 points to total 60. When I clarfied, the agent seem to state that there would be no problem with Phd along with work exp as many people seem to acquire a degree as they work, so work exp wouldn't be affected. Moreover, the agent also seem to state that there is no need for reassessment for Phd to claim points in EOI. I am confused now whether to goahead with the present IELTS score (which may not fetch 10 points) or should I need to wait after i get the resit results of IELTS. I shall be glad to get your counsel...thks Can anyone help me?????


Hi raj
NT state sponsorhip list doesnt have our occupation in there list.
I dont know how your agent is reffering you with the above mentioned information.


----------



## gary31

lakshay.vikas said:


> Hi raj
> NT state sponsorhip list doesnt have our occupation in there list.
> I dont know how your agent is reffering you with the above mentioned information.


Hi lakshay

It shows 223311 , training and development in priority list for NT. U might b checking in the anzsco search website , that's not updated. Correct me if I m wrong raj


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> Hi lakshay
> 
> It shows 223311 , training and development in priority list for NT. U might b checking in the anzsco search website , that's not updated. Correct me if I m wrong raj


Hi gary 
I am on the web and have crosschecked the same but could not find out 223311.
However it is in the proposed list for 2014.
Pls share the link if u find any difference.


----------



## GSingh08

sree1982 said:


> Hii Gsingh,
> No luck as of now.But i guess it will take few more weeks.Manan who applied in my same job code got the result in 17 weeks.I am into my 12 th week so ...It is the story of the FIA's.I guess you have better chances now.
> 
> Sree


Thanks Bro, wish u a speedy outcome as well:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gary31

lakshay.vikas said:


> Hi gary
> I am on the web and have crosschecked the same but could not find out 223311.
> However it is in the proposed list for 2014.
> Pls share the link if u find any difference.


Hi lakshay

The link is

NT Skilled Occupation Priority List - Department of Business


----------



## ravikumk

Hi guys....I am looking for the skill Customer Service Manager....is it currently active or not. I tried my best to find something on net but didn't find anything...can anyone help me on this....pls


----------



## Manan_20

ravikumk said:


> Hi guys....I am looking for the skill Customer Service Manager....is it currently active or not. I tried my best to find something on net but didn't find anything...can anyone help me on this....pls


Try ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code) 

Search by title or job code if you know it. It will tell you which states are accepting the nominations.

Manan


----------



## ravikumk

Manan_20 said:


> Try ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)
> 
> Search by title or job code if you know it. It will tell you which states are accepting the nominations.
> 
> Manan


Thanks


----------



## Rahul82

ravikumk said:


> Hi guys....I am looking for the skill Customer Service Manager....is it currently active or not. I tried my best to find something on net but didn't find anything...can anyone help me on this....pls


Currently it is closed everywhere .....hoping to get open in july


----------



## kulwantgill

When will new list of south australia release?? On 1st july or any other date??


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



kulwantgill said:


> When will new list of south australia release?? On 1st july or any other date??


Hi,

the Aussies are pretty prompt, when it comes to planning. You should hear from them by the end of June 2014 or even earlier.


----------



## gary31

Any 1 with happy news


----------



## gkvithia

mine status changed to completed ... but where does it say positive or not ?


----------



## Manan_20

gkvithia said:


> mine status changed to completed ... but where does it say positive or not ?


Congratulations. I hope it's positive.

Give it 24 Hours. It should change. Or you can call them and request the fax.

Manan


----------



## roze

gkvithia said:


> mine status changed to completed ... but where does it say positive or not ?


It will change to Positive maybe after more then 24hours
But check inside ... where you can find the more details


----------



## gkvithia

I did , says completed and will be able to download pdf copy of result after 2 days. I guess i will wait fingers crossed.


----------



## roze

gkvithia said:


> I did , says completed and will be able to download pdf copy of result after 2 days. I guess i will wait fingers crossed.


Best of Luck


----------



## gchabs

gkvithia said:


> I did , says completed and will be able to download pdf copy of result after 2 days. I guess i will wait fingers crossed.


When had you applied!? I'm waiting since 18th December. That's when all of my uploaded documents were acknowledged turning the status to "in progress", haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## gkvithia

stated as 11th december on vetasses as excepted status changed 27/3 as completed


----------



## gchabs

gkvithia said:


> stated as 11th december on vetasses as excepted status changed 27/3 as completed


To give you details, dates on mine are..

Created Date : 06/12/2013
Lodged Date : 08/12/2013
Extra Document(hi-res photo) Requested Date : 17/12/2013
That Last Extra Document Upload Date :18/12/2013
Status Change to "In Progress" - 20/12/2013


What was this 11th December in your case dated as!? And I don't have 'expected status change date' anywhere in my portal.


----------



## gkvithia

11th dec in progress, no additional docs requested
27th march completed


----------



## samy25

i applied on 6th dec and still "in progress" my case is point advice only. its almost 16 week . what u guys think how much time they will take any more.?


----------



## padmavav

samy25 said:


> i applied on 6th dec and still "in progress" my case is point advice only. its almost 16 week . what u guys think how much time they will take any more.?


My Vet Acknowledged date is 14-Nov and still waiting.

Checked with them 2 weeks back and they said it's in the final stages of completion.

It's different in every case..


----------



## aspiring_singh

I have an email 4 days stating result letter will available online in next 2 days but still no change in status or email from them. Status is completed.

Have emailed them but no reply as usual...


----------



## Manan_20

aspiring_singh said:


> I have an email 4 days stating result letter will available online in next 2 days but still no change in status or email from them. Status is completed.
> 
> Have emailed them but no reply as usual...


They will not let you know the outcome via email. However you can request fax or you can check it online.

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

padmavav said:


> My Vet Acknowledged date is 14-Nov and still waiting.
> 
> Checked with them 2 weeks back and they said it's in the final stages of completion.
> 
> It's different in every case..



What's you occupation code?

Manan


----------



## jaideepf1407

Gents has anyone who applied in Jan got their assessment..

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## padmavav

Manan_20 said:


> What's you occupation code?
> 
> Manan



224712 - Organization and Method Analyst


----------



## Santhosh.15

padmavav said:


> 224712 - Organization and Method Analyst


Mate, good luck..


----------



## padmavav

battulas78 said:


> Mate, good luck..


Thanks battulas


----------



## gkvithia

just got it downloaded.....    positive.........yipeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pratsi90

gkvithia said:


> just got it downloaded.....    positive.........yipeeeeeeeeeeeee


Congratulations to you..

What is your occupation ? could you please update your timeline..

Thankyou


----------



## gkvithia

Updated signature


----------



## kapil

Hi Everybody,

I applied my doc dated ack 19/11/13 Vetassess under ANZSCO 223111 but till today I hve no update in my Status. Anyone else who is waiting for outcome for same code and of same period.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## gkvithia

kapil said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I applied my doc dated ack 19/11/13 Vetassess under ANZSCO 223111 but till today I hve no update in my Status. Anyone else who is waiting for outcome for same code and of same period.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I applied couple of weeks after you , you might want to send them an email and get an update


----------



## pratsi90

kapil said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I applied my doc dated ack 19/11/13 Vetassess under ANZSCO 223111 but till today I hve no update in my Status. Anyone else who is waiting for outcome for same code and of same period.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Dear Kapil

I would suggest you to call Vetassess and find out about the delay because as its 19th week running you should have your outcome by now. I have the same occupation and got it in just 13 week. So please call them and ask them about current status of your application. Hope it will help

Thanks you


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



gkvithia said:


> just got it downloaded.....    positive.........yipeeeeeeeeeeeee



Congratulations gkvitha,

All the best.


----------



## aspiring_singh

Finally got my Vetassess Positive outcome after 4 months...


----------



## pratsi90

aspiring_singh said:


> Finally got my Vetassess Positive outcome after 4 months...


Congratulation..


----------



## gkvithia

Those who submitted during nov/dec 2013 need to deduct roughly 2 weeks from calculations as VETASSES were on holidays Dec end to first week Jan 2014

Based on that im guessing my timelines were right 12 weeks of actual work


----------



## Nick80

congrats mate!!!


----------



## Nick80

aspiring_singh said:


> Finally got my Vetassess Positive outcome after 4 months...


congrats mate!!!


----------



## Nick80

gkvithia said:


> just got it downloaded.....    positive.........yipeeeeeeeeeeeee


Congrats mate!!!


----------



## jaideepf1407

gkvithia said:


> Those who submitted during nov/dec 2013 need to deduct roughly 2 weeks from calculations as VETASSES were on holidays Dec end to first week Jan 2014 Based on that im guessing my timelines were right 12 weeks of actual work


Congrats.Did you have to wait for the copy of your outcome in the post or was it uploaded in your account...

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## Sandy J

gkvithia said:


> just got it downloaded.....    positive.........yipeeeeeeeeeeeee



Congrats


----------



## Sandy J

aspiring_singh said:


> Finally got my Vetassess Positive outcome after 4 months...


Congrats to you.


----------



## Rahul82

thenagpal said:


> IS ANYONE KNOWS ABOUT OCCUPATION...225412(MEDICALS & P'CEUTICAL REPRESENTATIVE) IN CSOL 2014-15???????????????????????/
> 
> 
> PLZ LET ME KNOW..I GOT +VE IN SKILL ASSESSMNT


Bad news guys ACT occupation list : all occupation CLOSED for overseas applicants (visa190)


----------



## gmgo.sg

Probably just for the next 3 months...they will anyways come back in July right...


----------



## ashesh

Hello All Folks,

I had applied for "222311 - Financial Investment Advisor" under general skilled migration assessment to VETASSESS in November 2013 through an agent in New Delhi. My assessment has been turned unsuccessful by VETASSESS  

To elaborate the background a bit, I am currently working for a foreign bank into Treasury front office dealing however though my profile does not exactly fit into this code, this code was the only open code at the time when I decided to apply.

Hence, I tweaked my application profile a bit to match the required job responsibilities of a Financial investment Advisor because it is also true that most of the responsibilities of an investment advisor are performed by me and hence it was not that difficult to tweek the responsibilities a bit to fit into the required profile.

I am a commerce graduate and have just completed by MBA part time (In march 2014) from a highly reputed institute in India but while applying for my application I had not mentioned about my MBA qualification as it was still undergoing.

While asking for a detailed explanation from VETASSESS about the negative outcome of my application, I realised that it is my manager in my organisation who has goofed up the reference check and mentioned to the assessment office a completely different story than what was mentioned in my application.

I spoke to my manager in this regard and pestered him to write to VETASSESS explaining exactly what's the matter, I drafted a response which he should send to VETASSESS explaining what exactly was the situation since we also can not completely deny the earlier fact what he spoke so we made it an understanding issue and wrote a whole lengthy email to VETASSESS.

As a response from VETASSESS what he got was that his email was not authorised to discuss this case hence they can not respond to him about this case, however I as an application if still feels that the skill definitely suits his job profile then he may wish to choose for reassessment of the application.

I asked my agent to send that email as is back to VETASSESS through their email ID asking for a response from them to which we are still awaiting a revert.

My request / question / query from all the experienced fellow members here is that what all options do I have at this stage. My agent has told me that the case is not very hopeful since the verification has gone wrong. What do you all suggest.

I am in a super fix guys cos a lot of my stakes in life are dependent upon this migration.


Requesting help!


----------



## gkvithia

jaideepf1407 said:


> Congrats.Did you have to wait for the copy of your outcome in the post or was it uploaded in your account...
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


it was uploaded in my account on VETASSES and they also faxed a copy

Question ?

Will that be the same document i use to upload to both IMMI and SA ?


----------



## Manan_20

ashesh said:


> Hello All Folks,
> 
> I had applied for "222311 - Financial Investment Advisor" under general skilled migration assessment to VETASSESS in November 2013 through an agent in New Delhi. My assessment has been turned unsuccessful by VETASSESS
> 
> To elaborate the background a bit, I am currently working for a foreign bank into Treasury front office dealing however though my profile does not exactly fit into this code, this code was the only open code at the time when I decided to apply.
> 
> Hence, I tweaked my application profile a bit to match the required job responsibilities of a Financial investment Advisor because it is also true that most of the responsibilities of an investment advisor are performed by me and hence it was not that difficult to tweek the responsibilities a bit to fit into the required profile.
> 
> I am a commerce graduate and have just completed by MBA part time (In march 2014) from a highly reputed institute in India but while applying for my application I had not mentioned about my MBA qualification as it was still undergoing.
> 
> While asking for a detailed explanation from VETASSESS about the negative outcome of my application, I realised that it is my manager in my organisation who has goofed up the reference check and mentioned to the assessment office a completely different story than what was mentioned in my application.
> 
> I spoke to my manager in this regard and pestered him to write to VETASSESS explaining exactly what's the matter, I drafted a response which he should send to VETASSESS explaining what exactly was the situation since we also can not completely deny the earlier fact what he spoke so we made it an understanding issue and wrote a whole lengthy email to VETASSESS.
> 
> As a response from VETASSESS what he got was that his email was not authorised to discuss this case hence they can not respond to him about this case, however I as an application if still feels that the skill definitely suits his job profile then he may wish to choose for reassessment of the application.
> 
> I asked my agent to send that email as is back to VETASSESS through their email ID asking for a response from them to which we are still awaiting a revert.
> 
> My request / question / query from all the experienced fellow members here is that what all options do I have at this stage. My agent has told me that the case is not very hopeful since the verification has gone wrong. What do you all suggest.
> 
> I am in a super fix guys cos a lot of my stakes in life are dependent upon this migration.
> 
> 
> Requesting help!


I am sorry to hear about your outcome. I think in your case, if you don't get results positive after reassessment, you should reapply for fresh assessment under different occupation code. 

If you are in treasury front office i think 222312 - Financial investment manager will suit your profile. You can also apply for 222211 - financial instrument dealer. From what i recall both this occupation were open in ACT.

However, i am not entirely sure if the wrong verification under your previous application would affect any future assessment application. 

I hope this helps. Let me know if you require more information.

Manan


----------



## ashesh

Hey Manan, 

Many thanks for your response. 

I am still awaiting a response from the assessment officer on the email clarification sent by my supervisor. I will take the decision for reassessment accordingly. 

However I have been told by my agent that if or reference verification goes negative then it becomes increasingly difficult to get a positive response. 

Just trying to understand how does it goes... 

Thanks, 
Ashesh


----------



## outkasted

Has anyone applied for ANZSCO Code 134211 that is Medical Administrator?


----------



## Manan_20

ashesh said:


> Hey Manan,
> 
> Many thanks for your response.
> 
> I am still awaiting a response from the assessment officer on the email clarification sent by my supervisor. I will take the decision for reassessment accordingly.
> 
> However I have been told by my agent that if or reference verification goes negative then it becomes increasingly difficult to get a positive response.
> 
> Just trying to understand how does it goes...
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashesh


I agree. It will be difficult but you won't have any other choice but to apply under different code. Also, keep in mind that the assessment will take longer too. I applied as FIA too and it took almost 5 months for my assessment outcome.

Good Luck. 

Manan


----------



## ashesh

Thanks Manan for your wishes and all the best to you too! 

Have your results come? Are you preparing for EOI now? I understand that FIA code is closed as of now and is expected to reopen on July. 

Best wishes, 
Ashesh


----------



## Manan_20

ashesh said:


> Thanks Manan for your wishes and all the best to you too!
> 
> Have your results come? Are you preparing for EOI now? I understand that FIA code is closed as of now and is expected to reopen on July.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Ashesh


Yes i received positive outcome last week. Can't apply for EOI, I am waiting for NSW to reopen up. If it doesn't then ACT zindabaad. 

Manan


----------



## ashesh

Manan_20 said:


> Yes i received positive outcome last week. Can't apply for EOI, I am waiting for NSW to reopen up. If it doesn't then ACT zindabaad.
> 
> Manan


Oh, okay. All the best mate. 

I will also keep you posted about the developments on my case. I hope things go fine here...

I just want to kill my supervisor at work right now... Grrr... he just spoiled my case completely 

Ashesh


----------



## Manan_20

ashesh said:


> Oh, okay. All the best mate.
> 
> I will also keep you posted about the developments on my case. I hope things go fine here...
> 
> I just want to kill my supervisor at work right now... Grrr... he just spoiled my case completely
> 
> Ashesh


Thanks Ashesh,

I hope everything works out for you too. Good Luck.

Manan


----------



## ashesh

Manan_20 said:


> Yes i received positive outcome last week. Can't apply for EOI, I am waiting for NSW to reopen up. If it doesn't then ACT zindabaad.
> 
> Manan


Oh, okay. All the best mate. 

I will also keep you posted about the developments on my case. I hope things go fine here...

I just want to kill my supervisor at work right now... Grrr... he just spoiled my case completely 

Ashesh


----------



## samy25

Hi manan

i have applied vetassess for points advice only.. my qualification as under: 
msc 2 years
BA 2 years

what is your idea? Will they give me 15 points for 4 years post secondary education.
as DIAC said that do vetasses for your irrelvant education.

plz guide


----------



## Manan_20

samy25 said:


> Hi manan
> 
> i have applied vetassess for points advice only.. my qualification as under:
> msc 2 years
> BA 2 years
> 
> what is your idea? Will they give me 15 points for 4 years post secondary education.
> as DIAC said that do vetasses for your irrelvant education.
> 
> plz guide


It's difficult to say what they will do. As i have noticed they not only consider your degree but what are the grades you have received in those qualifications. Given information it is possible they can consider it 4 year education.

Just one question, How is that your BA just 2 years degree?

Manan


----------



## samy25

Manan_20 said:


> It's difficult to say what they will do. As i have noticed they not only consider your degree but what are the grades you have received in those qualifications. Given information it is possible they can consider it 4 year education.
> 
> Just one question, How is that your BA just 2 years degree?
> 
> Manan


 Bachlor of arts 1994  

ONLY two years degree was at that time


----------



## Manan_20

samy25 said:


> Bachlor of arts 1994
> 
> ONLY two years degree was at that time


Oh! I did not know that. I am not sure how would the process this. 

They will look at the courses you have completed in those 2 years but if you have a valid degree certificate with good grades. I don't see it as an issue.

Manan


----------



## prabodhk

Joseph M F said:


> Prabodh,
> 
> can u share ur phone number ,
> 
> pls send it to My email if possible - [email protected]


please do call or share your number. I have sent you mail at [email protected]
]


----------



## jaideepf1407

gkvithia said:


> it was uploaded in my account on VETASSES and they also faxed a copy Question ? Will that be the same document i use to upload to both IMMI and SA ?


Ok thanks.If it's a digital copy of the original then don't see any issues.Previously the would not upload only copy by mail or Fax.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


----------



## jpadda001

Just now veettassee call my employer and spoke with me as well


----------



## tahanpaa

just got mail from vet and stated that my case completed but its only 8 weeks passed.
ill news runs apace.... feeling very nervous


----------



## StephyCollection

Seems ok


kark said:


> HI PPl
> 
> I have a query on the point test advise from vetassess.I have my skills assessed by ACS but I have a graduation that is not related to my ACS. In the skill assessment letter from ACS also there was nothing mentioned about my Graduation but also there was nothing where ACS has referred to any assessing body on my graduation. When I contacted vetassess they said only if they get a letter from other assessing body or DIAC they would provide this advise letter..so what should I do now...I have got my invite and awaiting CO, will the CO reject my case in case there is no point test advise ?
> 
> Im bit worried on this


----------



## Manan_20

tahanpaa said:


> just got mail from vet and stated that my case completed but its only 8 weeks passed.
> ill news runs apace.... feeling very nervous


Not necessarily. 

You can call them ask them for fax and kill your anxiety.

Good Luck.

Manan


----------



## tahanpaa

Manan_20 said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> You can call them ask them for fax and kill your anxiety.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Manan


They also stated no email/ph call for outcome 2 business days have to wait for pdf


----------



## cancerianlrules

tahanpaa said:


> They also stated no email/ph call for outcome 2 business days have to wait for pdf


Dont worry bro! You'll be fine.

There have been instances where the assessment has been completed in 4-6 weeks. How many employer references did you provide?


----------



## Manan_20

tahanpaa said:


> They also stated no email/ph call for outcome 2 business days have to wait for pdf


Yes they should send you fax should you request.

Manan


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



tahanpaa said:


> just got mail from vet and stated that my case completed but its only 8 weeks passed.
> ill news runs apace.... feeling very nervous


Hi Tahanpaa,

Keep the faith and stay positive. We can't do anything about the outcome. So don't waste your time hurting yourself through anxiety.

Think positive and I'm sure you're outcome will be positive. 

All the best, do keep us posted.


----------



## McJim

tahanpaa said:


> just got mail from vet and stated that my case completed but its only 8 weeks passed.
> ill news runs apace.... feeling very nervous


Don't worry it will be positive
Did you apply online or by post?


----------



## Ankurchhabra

tahanpaa said:


> just got mail from vet and stated that my case completed but its only 8 weeks passed.
> ill news runs apace.... feeling very nervous


" Oh Lucky you. I lodged Vetassess application on 14.12.13 still no progress .."


----------



## tahanpaa

McJim said:


> Don't worry it will be positive
> Did you apply online or by post?


By post


----------



## Ankurchhabra

" wait"..........waiting ......


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Hi,

I'm filling SRG1 application form. I have few doubts. If anyone can help me in filling the right information. 


Q1) "Do you also require an Advisory letter to support your claim for points in the GSM point test?" 
Do I have to check YES for this? Why is this needed? 

Q2) Section 9: Page 18: "A certificate statutory declaration or affidavit stating you are not in Australia at the time of applying." 
Is there any template for this. Or its just have to write 2-3 sentences about being in other location than Aus at the time of application? 

Thanks.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm filling SRG1 application form. I have few doubts. If anyone can help me in filling the right information.
> 
> Q1) "Do you also require an Advisory letter to support your claim for points in the GSM point test?"
> Do I have to check YES for this? Why is this needed?
> 
> Q2) Section 9: Page 18: "A certificate statutory declaration or affidavit stating you are not in Australia at the time of applying."
> Is there any template for this. Or its just have to write 2-3 sentences about being in other location than Aus at the time of application?
> 
> Thanks.


1) do you need a points test advise? This is basically an advisory letter from vetassess stating no of points you will get for the qualification, age and experience! 
This is advisable when there is ambiguity about your qualification fetching 15 points or your employment fetching points.

2) this is an affidavit stating you are not in Australia while applying to waive goods and service tax (gst), which is aapplicable to onshore applicants. Just basic 2-3 sentences stating your are not in Australia.


----------



## tahanpaa

Status changed and its positiveeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks to ALLAH and mates who keep me in ur prayers.


----------



## Manan_20

tahanpaa said:


> Status changed and its positiveeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks to ALLAH and mates who keep me in ur prayers.


Congratulations


----------



## cancerianlrules

tahanpaa said:


> Status changed and its positiveeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks to ALLAH and mates who keep me in ur prayers.


Congratulations mate!!

How many employers did you have in your applications?

Regards,

Trushik


----------



## tahanpaa

cancerianlrules said:


> Congratulations mate!!
> 
> How many employers did you have in your applications?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Trushik


3 employers


----------



## cancerianlrules

tahanpaa said:


> 3 employers


Brilliant!

Did vetassess contact them?


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

cancerianlrules said:


> 1) do you need a points test advise? This is basically an advisory letter from vetassess stating no of points you will get for the qualification, age and experience!
> This is advisable when there is ambiguity about your qualification fetching 15 points or your employment fetching points.
> 
> 2) this is an affidavit stating you are not in Australia while applying to waive goods and service tax (gst), which is aapplicable to onshore applicants. Just basic 2-3 sentences stating your are not in Australia.



Thanks Cancerianlrules for the reply.

I'm quite certain on my education and experience which are relevant to each other. Still you think I should opt for this as the charges are very high ~$150 and is it a mandatory process? Just as a case I would like to know, have you considered this option during application?


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

tahanpaa said:


> Status changed and its positiveeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks to ALLAH and mates who keep me in ur prayers.


Congrats Tahanpaa.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Thanks Cancerianlrules for the reply.
> 
> I'm quite certain on my education and experience which are relevant to each other. Still you think I should opt for this as the charges are very high ~$150 and is it a mandatory process? Just as a case I would like to know, have you considered this option during application?


Hi Sourabh

If you are certain about your points, qualification and experience, then you are fine without it. It is not mandatory.

I have requested a PTA, as I have confusion regarding my degree.

Regards,

Trushik


----------



## tahanpaa

cancerianlrules said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Did vetassess contact them?


I dont know but may be they didnt do that i think


----------



## jpadda001

Hoping outcome next week. Veettassee call my employer yesterday and lucky I was working there and they talk with me and ask about my start date and job responsibilities


----------



## padmavav

My agent just confirmed that the application is completed and would take 2 business days for the result.

Is there any other way to get to know the result earlier?

Also, when they say 2 business days, will it show up after 2 days or chances are it would be available earlier?

Experienced expats pls advise.


----------



## jpadda001

padmavav said:


> My agent just confirmed that the application is completed and would take 2 business days for the result.
> 
> Is there any other way to get to know the result earlier?
> 
> Also, when they say 2 business days, will it show up after 2 days or chances are it would be available earlier?
> 
> Experienced expats pls advise.


You wait for how many weeks. And keep calm and wait for another two days. Will positive outcome


----------



## gchabs

I lodged mine on the 12th of December. Hi- Res photo was requested on the 17th, uploaded that in a couple of days and my status changed to 'In Progress'.

Last I heard from them was a couple of weeks ago when I requested an update by a way of an email. They assured to have it out in a couple of weeks.

Also remember sending another email in the following week. They have not bothered to reply.

Still waiting!!


----------



## tahanpaa

padmavav said:


> My agent just confirmed that the application is completed and would take 2 business days for the result.
> 
> Is there any other way to get to know the result earlier?
> 
> Also, when they say 2 business days, will it show up after 2 days or chances are it would be available earlier?
> 
> Experienced expats pls advise.


just within 24 hr vet account will show outcome and pdf


----------



## jaideepf1407

Wondering wether I can submit my EOI without PTA from Vetassess for my qualifications.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


----------



## Garry2684

jaideepf1407 said:


> Wondering wether I can submit my EOI without PTA from Vetassess for my qualifications.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


Jaideepf,

that is highly not recommended


----------



## micro

*Status*



Ankurchhabra said:


> " Oh Lucky you. I lodged Vetassess application on 14.12.13 still no progress .."


Hi Ankurchhabra,

I have my Vetassess application on 23-Dec-2013 and have not yet received my result. Did you receive your result?

Regards,
Micro


----------



## jpadda001

Hooray got call from my agent that it is positive


----------



## jpadda001

Just now veettassee confirm that it is positive. Thank god


----------



## cancerianlrules

jpadda001 said:


> Just now veettassee confirm that it is positive. Thank god


Congratulations!!

Well done with the patience!


----------



## tahanpaa

jpadda001 said:


> Just now veettassee confirm that it is positive. Thank god


Congratulations!


----------



## Nick80

jpadda001 said:


> Just now veettassee confirm that it is positive. Thank god


Congrats mate !!!


----------



## GSingh08

sree1982 said:


> yaa may be you are right!!The longest i have seen for FIA is 5 months!!So you are almost there!!
> Its not the wait that is killing us but the anxiety about the outcome is!!!
> Let us wish everything goes well!!
> 
> Sree


Hi Sree,

You are correct we all are fed up of waiting now and some what become prepared for this as well, but the only concern is about outcome. I wish all the best for all/:fingerscrossed:


----------



## GSingh08

micro said:


> Hi Ankurchhabra,
> 
> I have my Vetassess application on 23-Dec-2013 and have not yet received my result. Did you receive your result?
> 
> Regards,
> Micro


Hi Micro,

Outcome time varies from occupation to occupation, in some cases you can see the outcome period is just 2 + months, whereas in some cases like mine as well it is taking bit more than what we expected. Hope for the best. The only issue is that their working strategy is secret and we can not do much in this.


----------



## jpadda001

Guys my advice to kill time is that apply for veettassee and forget. Do your daily routine as before. And then u will hear a good news after long time. Like my case I applied and I forgot about veettassee. Didn't check anything and didn't call my agent. And suddenly after three months I got call and said it's positive. Oh really I kill time with pacence.

Now I am praying to god for all of u for a positive and quick outcomes


----------



## cancerianlrules

jpadda001 said:


> Guys my advice to kill time is that apply for veettassee and forget. Do your daily routine as before. And then u will hear a good news after long time. Like my case I applied and I forgot about veettassee. Didn't check anything and didn't call my agent. And suddenly after three months I got call and said it's positive. Oh really I kill time with pacence.
> 
> Now I am praying to god for all of u for a positive and quick outcomes


Thanks mate!


----------



## gmgo.sg

jpadda001 said:


> Guys my advice to kill time is that apply for veettassee and forget. Do your daily routine as before. And then u will hear a good news after long time. Like my case I applied and I forgot about veettassee. Didn't check anything and didn't call my agent. And suddenly after three months I got call and said it's positive. Oh really I kill time with pacence.
> 
> Now I am praying to god for all of u for a positive and quick outcomes


I am doing the same...


----------



## outkasted

jaideepf1407 said:


> Wondering wether I can submit my EOI without PTA from Vetassess for my qualifications.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


Yes you can submit without a PTA letter as it is not mandatory, but it is advisable as it will provide an opinion to your case officer...
All the best!


----------



## meid

*225412 Skills Assessment - QUERY*

Hi All,

I hope you are all doing well 

I have a relative who is preparing to apply for Oz PR. The first step before anything is, as always, the skills assessment.

He is working as Sales Representatives (Medical and Pharmaceutical), occupation code 225412, with professional experience over 5 years. The authority responsible for assessing this occupation is VETASSESS, due to which, the 225412 falls in Group B.

My relative holds B.A. from faculty of Arts, which is a major which is NOT highly relevant to his job, but as per Group B rules, in this case he should have (at least three years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.)

What are the possibilities of having positive skills assessment? 

Also, his old passport still mentioning his qualifications not yet updated with the job title (in the profession part), does it matter in the skills assessment or he has to apply for a new one? (I believe passport is required as a proof of identity rather than a proof of profession).

Thank you for your help.

Regards
meid


----------



## jaideepf1407

outkasted said:


> Yes you can submit without a PTA letter as it is not mandatory, but it is advisable as it will provide an opinion to your case officer... All the best!


Called up Vetassess today and they said that my application has now been prioritised.
What does it mean?can I expect my result soon.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


----------



## Manan_20

jaideepf1407 said:


> Called up Vetassess today and they said that my application has now been prioritised.
> What does it mean?can I expect my result soon.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


Means they are working on your application but not sure how long it will take.

Manan


----------



## sree1982

jpadda001 said:


> Guys my advice to kill time is that apply for veettassee and forget. Do your daily routine as before. And then u will hear a good news after long time. Like my case I applied and I forgot about veettassee. Didn't check anything and didn't call my agent. And suddenly after three months I got call and said it's positive. Oh really I kill time with pacence.
> 
> Now I am praying to god for all of u for a positive and quick outcomes




Congrats buddy!!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

jaideepf1407 said:


> Called up Vetassess today and they said that my application has now been prioritised.
> What does it mean?can I expect my result soon.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


Hii Jaydeep,

They priorotise the application when the TAT for the application is reached..So if no additional requirements are asked you can expect result at the most by end of this week!!!

Sree


----------



## sree1982

GSingh08 said:


> Hi Sree,
> 
> You are correct we all are fed up of waiting now and some what become prepared for this as well, but the only concern is about outcome. I wish all the best for all/:fingerscrossed:


Let us wish the best for all of us buddy!!!and ofcourse wait.......

Sree


----------



## Santhosh.15

sree1982 said:


> Let us wish the best for all of us buddy!!!and ofcourse wait.......
> 
> Sree


My best wishes to one and all !!

Santhosh


----------



## jaideepf1407

sree1982 said:


> Hii Jaydeep, They priorotise the application when the TAT for the application is reached..So if no additional requirements are asked you can expect result at the most by end of this week!!! Sree


Thanks Sree..hopefully will get it by end of the week.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## homeme

Hi people,

I applied for 411611 with Vetassess online and lodged on 20/1/14 uploaded all the documents 21/1/14. It's 12th week running...their TAT is 10-12 weeks...should I send them a reminder or wait for some more time....


----------



## gkvithia

Question ?
I had my vetasses outcome as positive . Although i submitted for 2004-till current they had only mentioned from 2008-2013.

Is there a reason they did not include the years prior to that ?
Also they have a service called PT (point test) what does that mean ?

As i am submitting to DIAC to claim for 8-10 years , should i just send DIAC documents and proof from 2004-2013 ?


----------



## McJim

gkvithia said:


> Question ?
> I had my vetasses outcome as positive . Although i submitted for 2004-till current they had only mentioned from 2008-2013.
> 
> Is there a reason they did not include the years prior to that ?
> Also they have a service called PT (point test) what does that mean ?
> 
> As i am submitting to DIAC to claim for 8-10 years , should i just send DIAC documents and proof from 2004-2013 ?


Sorry but if you did not apply for PTA for your employment, VETASSESS would only consider your employment for the last 5 years. 
If you applied for PTA for employment, then they would assess your employments for the last 10 years.
No, I am afraid that it would not be a good idea to claim your 8-10 years of employment to DIAC. It is highly unlikely accepted.
Alternative way is that you could probably apply for PTA and claim your employments for the last 10 years.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

gkvithia said:


> Question ?
> I had my vetasses outcome as positive . Although i submitted for 2004-till current they had only mentioned from 2008-2013.
> 
> Is there a reason they did not include the years prior to that ?
> Also they have a service called PT (point test) what does that mean ?
> 
> As i am submitting to DIAC to claim for 8-10 years , should i just send DIAC documents and proof from 2004-2013 ?


Vetassess only assessed the experience within last 5 years. 

If you need opinion from vetassess CO regarding all of you experience then you may just opt for PTA advice. 

DIBP does give weightage to PTA by vetassess but PTA by vetassess is not the only documentary which DIBP will consider for giving you experience related points. 

Hope this helps 

Regards 

Deep


----------



## gkvithia

to @deepslogin and @mcJim tx 

How long does PTA results take seeing that i already have a vetasses outcome positive ?


----------



## jaideepf1407

gkvithia said:


> to @deepslogin and @mcJim tx How long does PTA results take seeing that i already have a vetasses outcome positive ?


Have been waiting till date

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## Black_Rose

Breaking news: 222311: Financial Investment Adviser has been added in SA. Jump on guys. good luck


----------



## cancerianlrules

Black_Rose said:


> Breaking news: 222311: Financial Investment Adviser has been added in SA. Jump on guys. good luck


Good luck! Black_ rose


----------



## sree1982

Hiii,

This is certainly a good news!!Here is the updated list for SA guys!!!

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_Data

Sree


----------



## sree1982

Black_Rose said:


> Breaking news: 222311: Financial Investment Adviser has been added in SA. Jump on guys. good luck


Thanks buddy!!!

Sree


----------



## Rahul82

sree1982 said:


> Thanks buddy!!!
> 
> Sree


Thanks and they hve come with more occupation also ......guys jump on


----------



## OZ Dreams

Called up Vetassess only to be told that you will hear at end of the timeline specified, when asked what is that said 12 Weeks. Surprise surprise am in the 14th Week of waiting already.

So told I will ask the CO to expedite...really how sad is that


----------



## Ankurchhabra

" m already in 18th week. Still my application status is ' in progress ' . TAT is 8-12 weeks
If such a delay happens in Asian countries its understandable but not at all in developed countries.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Ankurchhabra said:


> " m already in 18th week. Still my application status is ' in progress ' . TAT is 8-12 weeks
> If such a delay happens in Asian countries its understandable but not at all in developed countries.


have you tried calling them?


----------



## Ankurchhabra

" yes my agent did,That too 3weeks back .
They said v r over loaded with applications, expect result within two week.
Till date no progress, my agent says if we call or write to them every now or then " it will weaken the case " so wait n watch.


----------



## Sandy J

Thanks Guys for sharing this. Rahul, I can see 149212 as well. R u done with Ielts


----------



## ashish1e834

sree1982 said:


> Hiii,
> 
> This is certainly a good news!!Here is the updated list for SA guys!!!
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_Data
> 
> Sree


Thanks for sharing Shree. Like Sandy said they've added 149212, I so badly wish 149211 was there too:ballchain:

C'mon SA, their job responsibilities are the same... PLEASE ADD THIS TOO :yell:


----------



## Rahul82

Sandy J said:


> Thanks Guys for sharing this. Rahul, I can see 149212 as well. R u done with Ielts


Not yet, I am preparing for that most likely next month...... And i wish this occupation will remain in high avlblty till july. What is your code ? 
Can anybody from where i can get the best study material for ielts


----------



## gmgo.sg

Manan, are you going for SA?


----------



## Sandy J

Rahul82 said:


> Not yet, I am preparing for that most likely next month...... And i wish this occupation will remain in high avlblty till july. What is your code ?
> Can anybody from where i can get the best study material for ielts


No prizes for guessing mine, its 149212... For Ielts subscribe to seperate Ielts thread. You ll get whatever you want. Good luck


----------



## Sandy J

ashish1e834 said:


> Thanks for sharing Shree. Like Sandy said they've added 149212, I so badly wish 149211 was there too:ballchain:
> 
> C'mon SA, their job responsibilities are the same... PLEASE ADD THIS TOO :yell:


Ashish, I feel surprised honestly because there is hardly any difference between the two codes. Anyway, you ll get it soon. Wishes..


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> Manan, are you going for SA?


In two minds my friend about it. Not sure what to do. I have no clue about the place and situation there. Have no friends there either. 

What do you think about SA?

What's going on with your VET outcome? Share your mobile number in PM, if you don't mind.

Manan


----------



## Rahul82

Sandy J said:


> No prizes for guessing mine, its 149212... For Ielts subscribe to seperate Ielts thread. You ll get whatever you want. Good luck


Gud luck sandy as ur vetassess and ielts is ready go for your eoi and satate sponrship as soon as possible before it get changed to medium or low .....best of luck 
But tell me from where i can get best material for ielts


----------



## Sandy J

Rahul82 said:


> Gud luck sandy as ur vetassess and ielts is ready go for your eoi and satate sponrship as soon as possible before it get changed to medium or low .....best of luck
> But tell me from where i can get best material for ielts


PM your email to me, I ll send whatever I have...


----------



## gmgo.sg

Manan_20 said:


> In two minds my friend about it. Not sure what to do. I have no clue about the place and situation there. Have no friends there either.
> 
> What do you think about SA?
> 
> What's going on with your VET outcome? Share your mobile number in PM, if you don't mind.
> 
> Manan


No clue about SA...i will prefer waiting for nsw but no harm in doing some research and knowing more about SA...

I am still waiting for my vet outcome...<snip>


----------



## ashftc

Hello,

I've a question regarding employment assessment from Vetassess. I'm concerned about Group C profession. Group C profession requires:

"*with a highly relevant major: at least one year of highly relevant employment* to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. 

*"without a highly relevant major	and at least two years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation*, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment. 

If all your employment is before your qualifications, please see Pre- and post-qualification employment"


My question is if my diploma is not highly relevant and I have to prove two years of work experience, than does it have to be entirely post-qualification or can it be one year during qualification and one year post qualification. Will that suffice the requirement or not?

Thanks.


----------



## outkasted

ashftc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've a question regarding employment assessment from Vetassess. I'm concerned about Group C profession. Group C profession requires:
> 
> "*with a highly relevant major: at least one year of highly relevant employment* to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.
> 
> *"without a highly relevant major	and at least two years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation*, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.
> 
> If all your employment is before your qualifications, please see Pre- and post-qualification employment"
> 
> 
> My question is if my diploma is not highly relevant and I have to prove two years of work experience, than does it have to be entirely post-qualification or can it be one year during qualification and one year post qualification. Will that suffice the requirement or not?
> 
> Thanks.


Group C profession requires 1 yr post qualification or 2 years without qualification, it can be during qualification but the employment needs to be closely related to choosen occupation and full-time in duration.


----------



## ashftc

outkasted said:


> Group C profession requires 1 yr post qualification or 2 years without qualification, it can be during qualification but the employment needs to be closely related to choosen occupation and full-time in duration.


Appreciate your response. Well my experience is hands-down highly relevant. It's my diploma which I doubt is not highly relevant (Advanced Diploma in Management Accountancy from UK). I have one year pre-qualification and one year post-qualification, both highly relevant with the nominated occupation. My task level and job responsibility meets the requirement too. You see the statement at Vetassess website and the document on their website (link below) are inscrutable. On website, they say if the diploma is not highly relevant then two years of experience. Following to this statement they say, if all your experience is pre-qualification then follow this document. Which says three of experience prior to the one year of post-qualification experience. It's enigmatic to understand. Isn't it? http://www.vetassess.com.au/download...110420140857AM - See more at: Vetassess Work experience assessment.


----------



## Manan_20

gmgo.sg said:


> No clue about SA...i will prefer waiting for nsw but no harm in doing some research and knowing more about SA...
> 
> I am still waiting for my vet outcome...will pm u my number...


It has been a rather long wait. Have you inquired as to what's holding them back? I hope you get your outcome.

Until last week i was also certain that i want to wait for nsw but if NSW doesn't open up for FIA then I may lose SA too. 

Manan


----------



## shubham.maksi

sree1982 said:


> Hiii,
> 
> This is certainly a good news!!Here is the updated list for SA guys!!!
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_Data
> 
> Sree


no luck for HR adviser..


----------



## shubham.maksi

*IELTS results Pending*

Hello,

I took IELTS (IDP) on 15th March and My results was suppose to come on 28th March but it didnt.

I called & Emailed IDP and they told me that my result is held by Cambridge ppl and there is nothing IDP India can do. They are saying that i have to wait till 18th April.

I messed up in my IELTS so i am not expecting a good result, however there is a very little chance that i might 7 in all.

What should i do.... anyone experienced this or i am the only one...

is there is anyway i can get to know my results.


----------



## outkasted

ashish1e834 said:


> Thanks mate, the reason why I post my set backs is for the rest of the people to see & be watchful. I am sure anyone who read this now would know the importance of a degree. I really wasn't aware that this would be such a big issue as I was advised by a few members & agents that marksheet should be enough.


I think a provisional pass certificate is also acceptable.


----------



## ashish1e834

Yes, even I believe it should suffice


----------



## outkasted

bmartin said:


> My occupation is Actuary. Have no idea why it's taking so long other than the fact that I suspect I had a thicker pile of documents than most (around 40-50 pages). Maybe they got discouraged!
> 
> My agent doesn't seem to like to chase but will be sending another email today insisting.


I had 75 pages in total, hope the number of docs will not make the assessment longer and difficult....


----------



## outkasted

Sennara said:


> I don't think there's a difference between IDP and British Council.
> 
> Before I went to study in Australia, I did my IELTS Academic with IDP. This time I took the General Training module with British Council. Both time felt the same.


The IELTS test is conducted by Cambridge in both instances and hence it is the same...


----------



## outkasted

Firstly all the best on the upcoming steps of emigration to all of you!
Manan, Black_Rose and Garry, are you guys still employed as that makes the vetassess process a known process to the employers for verification purposes...
Garry your employers were not contacted but did you inform about vetassess to them as that makes the employers more prepared but has a flip side of biases due to our attempts...

Answers from you all are much appreciated


----------



## homeme

homeme said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I applied for 411611 with Vetassess online and lodged on 20/1/14 uploaded all the documents 21/1/14. It's 12th week running...their TAT is 10-12 weeks...should I send them a reminder or wait for some more time....


Hi there people,

Today my 12 weeks are completed I am confused should I remind them for the timeline or wait. I have heard you should be polite in you reminder email and should not send much reminder as it may weak your case..

An advice would be appreciated...


----------



## outkasted

homeme said:


> Hi there people,
> 
> Today my 12 weeks are completed I am confused should I remind them for the timeline or wait. I have heard you should be polite in you reminder email and should not send much reminder as it may weak your case..
> 
> An advice would be appreciated...


I think a reminder is definitely due and that doesn't weaken the case it just brings out the point that you are a confident candidate and the timeline that Vetassess has given is at the end of its rope...
All the best!


----------



## jaideepf1407

outkasted said:


> I think a reminder is definitely due and that doesn't weaken the case it just brings out the point that you are a confident candidate and the timeline that Vetassess has given is at the end of its rope... All the best!


Well said Mate..I'm at the end of my rope too

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## Sennara

gmgo.sg said:


> No clue about SA...i will prefer waiting for nsw but no harm in doing some research and knowing more about SA...
> 
> I am still waiting for my vet outcome...will pm u my number...


Can't believe you're still waiting for your VET result. It's taking an awful lot of time. Wish you get it very very soon.


----------



## outkasted

Garry2684 said:


> Hi BossLadyMo,
> 
> They will not accept the verified syllabus copy
> 
> You need to send them the original or notarized copies of transcripts only with all relevant details like student enrollment number, awarding institution and so on.
> 
> Its unimaginable how universities lag behind schedule for helping students.
> 
> Hope you get your docs soon. Good Luck!!
> 
> Thanks,


Though I will further like to add to Garry's post that one will have to provide a degree , provisional pass certificate and or mark sheets for their education but there is also an option to upload Syllabus but that last option is not isolated but a complimentary option to the above mentioned documents.

All documents need to be colored scanned copies of verfied / notorized documents...

all the best!


----------



## outkasted

Black_Rose said:


> your occupation code is too hard.


My occupation is giving this a stiff competition if it has not one hands down yet...
ANZSCO Code 134211...


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Hey Guys, 

I'm unable to obtain certificate from my current and previous employer stating my roles and responsibilities for obvious reasons that they would not be interested to invest time helping ex-employees. 

So, I think I have to give Statutory Declaration stating my roles and responsibilities along with many other things as stated in the SRG1 application. 

My queries are:
1) I have to state a reason why I cannot obtain a statement from the employer. What should I mention? 
2) The declaration has to be given in presence of an authorized witness. Who can be the potential witness? 

Please suggest


----------



## gmgo.sg

Sennara said:


> Can't believe you're still waiting for your VET result. It's taking an awful lot of time. Wish you get it very very soon.


Hmm...still waiting...last update received from my agent is that vetassess has referred my application to the immigration department for integrity checks and awaiting a response from them...only Allah knows when i will my applications changing to completed and positive from in-progress...


----------



## sree1982

gmgo.sg said:


> Hmm...still waiting...last update received from my agent is that vetassess has referred my application to the immigration department for integrity checks and awaiting a response from them...only Allah knows when i will my applications changing to completed and positive from in-progress...


Did they mention any reason for this and also did they contact your employer??It has been a really frustrating journey!!Let us hope for the best buddy!!!
Sree


----------



## ashish1e834

Guys,

My job code is 149211. I have positive vet in Feb for this job code. Job requirements for 149211 & 149212 is ditto same. Now that 149212 is open in SA I'm considering re-applying for VETASSESS under 149212.

Does anyone know if there is a faster way or, any other way to it? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ashish1e834

Sandy J said:


> Ashish, I feel surprised honestly because there is hardly any difference between the two codes. Anyway, you ll get it soon. Wishes..



I agree Sandy. In fact like i just said I am considering applying under this code now as just like anyone else I need it desperately too


----------



## Rahul82

ashish1e834 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My job code is 149211. I have positive vet in Feb for this job code. Job requirements for 149211 & 149212 is ditto same. Now that 149212 is open in SA I'm considering re-applying for VETASSESS under 149212.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a faster way or, any other way to it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Ashish as your education and employment is already assesed and it more or less same as 149212 so they hardly take 1 month to complete it. Example In my case they took only one month for assement may be the reason in my aplication only one employer is there. But what i can suggest you to get ready your ielts ready and the same time you aplly for reassessment ( occupation change) asap.


----------



## ashish1e834

Thanks for the advice Rahul. I appreciate it


----------



## outkasted

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm preparing my documents to apply for Skill Assessment. I need to take views to assure I'm on a right path.
> 
> List of documents I'm collecting and procedure I understand is:
> 
> 1) Using SRG1 application as I'm applying for independent visa for GSM
> 2) Employment related documents (offer, experience and salary slips)
> 3) Educational certs (from 10th till the latest)
> 4) Reference from EACH employer defining my roles and responsibilities
> 5) Passport size photo (is notarization required?)
> 6) Notarization of all these documents.
> 7) Scanning notarized documents to upload and submit online application
> 8) Posting all the original notarized documents along with filled-in SRG1 application.
> 
> Please suggest if I'm going wrong in my understanding. Sorry for the essay.


The Posting bit is not required with the online format.
Only you have to take printout of the declaration form, sign on the last page and color scan the whole declaration and upload the same too.

As for the Passport size photograph, the online portal mentions it needs to be a high resolution passport size photograph (no where mentioned it should be notorized and to be safe follow the Australian Visa standard for the photo)

All the best!


----------



## homeme

outkasted said:


> The Posting bit is not required with the online format.
> Only you have to take printout of the declaration form, sign on the last page and color scan the whole declaration and upload the same too.
> 
> As for the Passport size photograph, the online portal mentions it needs to be a high resolution passport size photograph (no where mentioned it should be notorized and to be safe follow the Australian Visa standard for the photo)
> 
> All the best!


Add taxation records, forms or any other tax return proofs


----------



## outkasted

sree1982 said:


> Hiii,
> 
> This is certainly a good news!!Here is the updated list for SA guys!!!
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_Data
> 
> Sree


Thanks Sree, this update gives me some hope when I thought there was none!
My occupation is in high availability there (134211)

Thanks and all the best to you too!


----------



## outkasted

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm unable to obtain certificate from my current and previous employer stating my roles and responsibilities for obvious reasons that they would not be interested to invest time helping ex-employees.
> 
> So, I think I have to give Statutory Declaration stating my roles and responsibilities along with many other things as stated in the SRG1 application.
> 
> My queries are:
> 1) I have to state a reason why I cannot obtain a statement from the employer. What should I mention?
> 2) The declaration has to be given in presence of an authorized witness. Who can be the potential witness?
> 
> Please suggest


1) Reason can be that it is not a company policy to provide details of Roles & Responsibilities
2) A 20 to 50 rupees stamp paper with the regular affidavit would do that is notorized or signed by you in front of an oath commissioner either is acceptable.


----------



## oz_rockz

Hi, 

Can anyone here help me with the 2 queries.

1. I have today submitted to VETASSESS for assessment. I am however missing a few tax related documents (it's for my wife. She is the primary applicant). As her income falls below the taxable bracket, her employer did not give her the form16. We were only able to submit reference letter, offer letter, bank statements and payslips for the period. 

Are these good enough?

2. Is it necessary to also get the "Advise on claims for points test" from VETASSESS? I am going through an agent and they feel it's not necessary and it was not ticked in the SRG Application form.

Thanks


----------



## sree1982

hey guys just a piece of news

From 19 April 2014, a credit card surcharge will apply to transactions made using Visa, Mastercard, American Express, JCB and Diners credit cards. The following rates will apply:

Visa and Mastercard - 1.08%
American Express and JCB - 1.99%
Diners Club International - 2.91%

Sree


----------



## outkasted

oz_rockz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone here help me with the 2 queries.
> 
> 1. I have today submitted to VETASSESS for assessment. I am however missing a few tax related documents (it's for my wife. She is the primary applicant). As her income falls below the taxable bracket, her employer did not give her the form16. We were only able to submit reference letter, offer letter, bank statements and payslips for the period.
> 
> Are these good enough?
> 
> 2. Is it necessary to also get the "Advise on claims for points test" from VETASSESS? I am going through an agent and they feel it's not necessary and it was not ticked in the SRG Application form.
> 
> Thanks


Firstly my best wishes for the vetassess assessment and all the best.
Regarding your query: it is advisable to give the most in terms of evidences but the documents you mentioned would suffice! Hope the bank statement is from the salary account
As for the PTA, there is no hard and fast rule that one needs to get it done. Vetassess says it is advisable if one is going for Points based migration but it is only indicative and not abiding to DIAC so if your case is crystal clear without any ambiguous facts then no need for PTA.


----------



## oz_rockz

outkasted said:


> Firstly my best wishes for the vetassess assessment and all the best.
> Regarding your query: it is advisable to give the most in terms of evidences but the documents you mentioned would suffice! Hope the bank statement is from the salary account
> As for the PTA, there is no hard and fast rule that one needs to get it done. Vetassess says it is advisable if one is going for Points based migration but it is only indicative and not abiding to DIAC so if your case is crystal clear without any ambiguous facts then no need for PTA.


Thank you outkasted.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm unable to obtain certificate from my current and previous employer stating my roles and responsibilities for obvious reasons that they would not be interested to invest time helping ex-employees.
> 
> So, I think I have to give Statutory Declaration stating my roles and responsibilities along with many other things as stated in the SRG1 application.
> 
> My queries are:
> 1) I have to state a reason why I cannot obtain a statement from the employer. What should I mention?
> 2) The declaration has to be given in presence of an authorized witness. Who can be the potential witness?
> 
> Please suggest


Hey Guys any response on my queries?


----------



## oz_rockz

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hey Guys any response on my queries?


Hi Sourabh,

According to immi site... Who can witness statutory declarations?
A Commonwealth statutory declaration must be signed in the presence of an authorised witness. ​An authorised witness can be someone such as a doctor, teacher, pharmacist, bank officer or a vet.

Not sure if I am allowed to post outside links here but you can do a google search for 

who-can-witness-statutory-declarations
Statutorydeclarationsignatorylist

You can mention the real reason why you are unable to get a statement from your employer.


----------



## outkasted

Hi Sourabh, I had responded to your query a while back please follow the posts closely.... Hope the response has given you some clarity...


----------



## HOPE21

Hi folks,

Actually I want to apply for assessment to Vetassess under FIA (222311) code but has following queries, would be thankful if you can help me;

1) I worked with a Pvt sector bank, as per their policy on appointment letter, relieving letter, payslips they mention only the grade and department & no designation. Moreover they are not ready to provide detailed reference letter. 
My query is I have all the proofs like Appointment letter, relieving letter, payslips, Form 16, Form 26As, Income Tax Returns to prove my employment but nowhere it shows my functional designation. How should I go about it (other than Stat declaration)?

2) I was into financial Advisory (design wise also) but my grade was Managerial, will it create problems if I apply under Financial investment Adviser category & not Financial Investment Manager? 

3) The branch where I was working was different from where my seniors sit and it was three years ago. And as per vetassess we have to provide phone no., fax no. etc of the place where we have worked but if vetassess will call there now no one will recognize my name but if they will call my senior he will provide them all the requisite details. Any suggestions ?

I want to be fully sure before applying for assessment.

Thanks in advance, 

Regards,


----------



## Manan_20

HOPE21 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Actually I want to apply for assessment to Vetassess under FIA (222311) code but has following queries, would be thankful if you can help me;
> 
> 1) I worked with a Pvt sector bank, as per their policy on appointment letter, relieving letter, payslips they mention only the grade and department & no designation. Moreover they are not ready to provide detailed reference letter.
> My query is I have all the proofs like Appointment letter, relieving letter, payslips, Form 16, Form 26As, Income Tax Returns to prove my employment but nowhere it shows my functional designation. How should I go about it (other than Stat declaration)?
> 
> 2) I was into financial Advisory (design wise also) but my grade was Managerial, will it create problems if I apply under Financial investment Adviser category & not Financial Investment Manager?
> 
> 3) The branch where I was working was different from where my seniors sit and it was three years ago. And as per vetassess we have to provide phone no., fax no. etc of the place where we have worked but if vetassess will call there now no one will recognize my name but if they will call my senior he will provide them all the requisite details. Any suggestions ?
> 
> I want to be fully sure before applying for assessment.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Regards,


Hi,

1. You can give it on an affidavit signed by the senior (preferably someone whom you have reported) if that's not possible then you can get it done from your colleague to do it for you. This has worked in past and people do use this time to time. VET knows it and you shouldn't face any problem. They may call them for verification and it should be verifiable. 

2. Designation doesn't matter. They usually do not put much weight on the designation. As far as your job description is similar to the FIA category there is no issue. I had applied for FIA too and i had different title but my reference letters said my title as advisor and i didn't face any issues.

3. Provide the number for the company. Preferably the direct contact number of the person whom you use to report or the person who knows you in the company. 90% cases they don't verify with employer.

Also, if you starting the application it may take upto 4 months to get your assessment done.

I hope this helps. Good Luck with your application.

Manan


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

outkasted said:


> The Posting bit is not required with the online format.
> Only you have to take printout of the declaration form, sign on the last page and color scan the whole declaration and upload the same too.
> 
> As for the Passport size photograph, the online portal mentions it needs to be a high resolution passport size photograph (no where mentioned it should be notorized and to be safe follow the Australian Visa standard for the photo)
> 
> All the best!



Thanks Outkasted and Homeme.


----------



## outkasted

HOPE21 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Actually I want to apply for assessment to Vetassess under FIA (222311) code but has following queries, would be thankful if you can help me;
> 
> 1) I worked with a Pvt sector bank, as per their policy on appointment letter, relieving letter, payslips they mention only the grade and department & no designation. Moreover they are not ready to provide detailed reference letter.
> My query is I have all the proofs like Appointment letter, relieving letter, payslips, Form 16, Form 26As, Income Tax Returns to prove my employment but nowhere it shows my functional designation. How should I go about it (other than Stat declaration)?
> 
> 2) I was into financial Advisory (design wise also) but my grade was Managerial, will it create problems if I apply under Financial investment Adviser category & not Financial Investment Manager?
> 
> 3) The branch where I was working was different from where my seniors sit and it was three years ago. And as per vetassess we have to provide phone no., fax no. etc of the place where we have worked but if vetassess will call there now no one will recognize my name but if they will call my senior he will provide them all the requisite details. Any suggestions ?
> 
> I want to be fully sure before applying for assessment.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Regards,


Hi Hope, welcome to this lovely community! BTW I just love your username, it is he only thing constant here and keeping all of us going...

As for your query, you may try providing scans of your ID card, Business Cards or even some copies of your official correspondences which have your designation visible. But some official papers giving your designation would make it easier.
Another thing you can do is try getting a Stat Dec from one of your senior colleagues who are willing to do that or else in worst case scenario, your Stat Dec should suffice

Vetassess doesn't say contact details of your office place alone, they also ask for contact details of the references as well as reporting officers. They will most likely first call there and if any issues they will contact you too. So don't worry.

All the Best!


----------



## outkasted

Manan_20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. You can give it on an affidavit signed by the senior (preferably someone whom you have reported) if that's not possible then you can get it done from your colleague to do it for you. This has worked in past and people do use this time to time. VET knows it and you shouldn't face any problem. They may call them for verification and it should be verifiable.
> 
> 2. Designation doesn't matter. They usually do not put much weight on the designation. As far as your job description is similar to the FIA category there is no issue. I had applied for FIA too and i had different title but my reference letters said my title as advisor and i didn't face any issues.
> 
> 3. Provide the number for the company. Preferably the direct contact number of the person whom you use to report or the person who knows you in the company. 90% cases they don't verify with employer.
> 
> Also, if you starting the application it may take upto 4 months to get your assessment done.
> 
> I hope this helps. Good Luck with your application.
> 
> Manan


Dear Manan,

Not contradicted your point but Vetassess mentions that the position held is an key aspect of employment evidence and may effect the outcome.

but then that is my sole opinion on the weightage the position holds and like you said task and responsibilities are far important any given day...


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Is occupation code chosen based on the education / experience or both?

As per my education 232214 Other Spatial Scientist is the code. The job description for 232214 says production part of the same education. But my experience is in business development (pre-sales) for the same domain (Spatial Science). 

So occupation I choose should be according to the education or experience?


----------



## gmgo.sg

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Is occupation code chosen based on the education / experience or both?
> 
> As per my education 232214 Other Spatial Scientist is the code. The job description for 232214 says production part of the same education. But my experience is in business development (pre-sales) for the same domain (Spatial Science).
> 
> So occupation I choose should be according to the education or experience?


Occupation is selected based on the experience and you should have relavant education. In your case, select something relevant to the activities you do in your current role and see what are the education requirements for that occupation code and decide if your education matches it.


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> hey guys just a piece of news
> 
> From 19 April 2014, a credit card surcharge will apply to transactions made using Visa, Mastercard, American Express, JCB and Diners credit cards. The following rates will apply:
> 
> Visa and Mastercard - 1.08%
> American Express and JCB - 1.99%
> Diners Club International - 2.91%
> 
> Sree


Hi Sree,

I see you'res till waiting for your result. It looks your occupation really takes much longer to be assessed.

Really wish you can get the positive result soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashish3116

Hi Friends, one of my friend applied in 190 subclass visa and got her outcome for vetassess as negative. Does someone have an idea if we can reapply or what to do ?


----------



## Ankurchhabra

@ Ashish
You can apply for reassessment at VETASSESS by paying a fee.
On negative outcome they do give reason for it.


----------



## Sennara

Please do find out the reason why a negative result is given, and make the necessary amendments to the assessed materials before reapplying.


----------



## gary31

Sennara said:


> Please do find out the reason why a negative result is given, and make the necessary amendments to the assessed materials before reapplying.


Hi sennara

I really like ur signature , mean to say the progress shown in ur signature


----------



## Sennara

gary31 said:


> Hi sennara
> 
> I really like ur signature , mean to say the progress shown in ur signature


Thank you Gary. I wish you all the best with your applications!


----------



## ashish1e834

Hey Sennara,

Hope you are enjoying your stay in Canberra. As & when you get time do keep us posted on how you are finding ACT & also on the job front.

Thanks


----------



## sree1982

Sennara;3737018
Hi Sree said:


> Hii sennara,
> 
> Yaa still i am waiting for my outcome.Now its about time so bit tensed these days!!Will really need your prayers.I have seen your pics!!really gives me a feel of Australia.Thanks for your wishes buddy!!
> Sree


----------



## Sennara

ashish1e834 said:


> Hey Sennara,
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your stay in Canberra. As & when you get time do keep us posted on how you are finding ACT & also on the job front.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you Ashish. 

Canberra hasn't changed a bit since I left almost 2 years ago. It's still very very quiet, especially during the holidays like now.

Job market can be quite challenging. Most proper jobs are government works which require citizenship. Other than that, there's almost no companies here. There are two major shopping malls where people can find retail jobs.

I think I'm going to move to Sydney or Brisbane soon. I've started looking for opportunities there. Life will also be more interesting in the cities than in Canberra village, unless you like a quiet life.


----------



## Sennara

sree1982 said:


> Hii sennara,
> 
> Yaa still i am waiting for my outcome.Now its about time so bit tensed these days!!Will really need your prayers.I have seen your pics!!really gives me a feel of Australia.Thanks for your wishes buddy!!
> Sree


Dear Sree,

I definitely pray for a speedy positive result for you. :fingerscrossed: 

And I believe it's a positive one for sure. 

Wish we will meet in Australia soon!

Sen


----------



## exasperated

outkasted said:


> The Posting bit is not required with the online format.
> Only you have to take printout of the declaration form, sign on the last page and color scan the whole declaration and upload the same too.
> 
> As for the Passport size photograph, the online portal mentions it needs to be a high resolution passport size photograph (no where mentioned it should be notorized and to be safe follow the Australian Visa standard for the photo)
> 
> All the best!


I will be doing assessment in next week. I wonder if online application is chosen, posting of documents are required or not ?
The reason for doubt is following FAQ from VETASSESS website.


> 1. How to apply?
> 
> You can apply for a new skills assessment online or you can download the application form. For both methods of applying, you will still need to post your documents to VETASSESS.


----------



## thenagpal

hi all my seniors...

plz help me...

where should i go???

british council or idp australia........

plz suggest...

already tensd...


----------



## ashish1e834

Sennara said:


> Thank you Ashish.
> 
> Canberra hasn't changed a bit since I left almost 2 years ago. It's still very very quiet, especially during the holidays like now.
> 
> Job market can be quite challenging. Most proper jobs are government works which require citizenship. Other than that, there's almost no companies here. There are two major shopping malls where people can find retail jobs.
> 
> I think I'm going to move to Sydney or Brisbane soon. I've started looking for opportunities there. Life will also be more interesting in the cities than in Canberra village, unless you like a quiet life.



Thanks for the insight. Somehow, anything & everything that I hear about Australia starts appealing me. I mean I am falling in love with the quiet life concept of Canberra & am equally enthralled by Melbourne or, Brisbane.

Hope they quickly open 149211 job code & I get to put my foot inside.


----------



## sree1982

thenagpal said:


> hi all my seniors...
> 
> plz help me...
> 
> where should i go???
> 
> british council or idp australia........
> 
> plz suggest...
> 
> already tensd...



No real difference buddy!!Fix on when you want to do it then look for dates in idp and british council n the venue.Then go and register.Dont worry about these things!!Prepare well and be calm.You will get through this in flying colours!!

Sree


----------



## outkasted

exasperated said:


> I will be doing assessment in next week. I wonder if online application is chosen, posting of documents are required or not ?
> The reason for doubt is following FAQ from VETASSESS website.


You will have to scan and send the declaration if filled online earlier one had to send the docs too...
I would request someone to second this as I have filled online and no where has vetassess asked for the docs physically.


----------



## cancerianlrules

outkasted said:


> You will have to scan and send the declaration if filled online earlier one had to send the docs too...
> I would request someone to second this as I have filled online and no where has vetassess asked for the docs physically.


Yes. I second that. I have applied online and did not send any physical document.


----------



## homeme

outkasted said:


> You will have to scan and send the declaration if filled online earlier one had to send the docs too...
> I would request someone to second this as I have filled online and no where has vetassess asked for the docs physically.


You don't need to send docs physically at all, only the color scans of the certified copies along with the declaration of applying from outside australia to save tax and again the signed color scan of the original application declaration generated subsequently.


----------



## jaideepf1407

Hi Gents,
Finally my assessment is showing up as completed...just got the following mail.Does it mean they may require more papers or is my assessment now complete.
=================•

Your application for the Skills Recognition - General Occupations has been completed
and the result letter will be available to download in PDF format from the online portal within 2 business days.
If you have indicated that you also wish to receive a hard copy of the result letter, this will be sent out by the selected mail service.

Please note: VETASSESS will contact you by e-mail using the e-mail address you have provided with this application. Please ensure that this email account is checked regularly for status updates.

Status updates will include requests for missing documentation, receipt of requested documentation and the outcome of your assessment.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Gents,
> Finally my assessment is showing up as completed...just got the following mail.Does it mean they may require more papers or is my assessment now complete.
> =================•
> 
> Your application for the Skills Recognition - General Occupations has been completed
> and the result letter will be available to download in PDF format from the online portal within 2 business days.
> If you have indicated that you also wish to receive a hard copy of the result letter, this will be sent out by the selected mail service.
> 
> Please note: VETASSESS will contact you by e-mail using the e-mail address you have provided with this application. Please ensure that this email account is checked regularly for status updates.
> 
> Status updates will include requests for missing documentation, receipt of requested documentation and the outcome of your assessment.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


Decision has been taken for your application. 

God willing it will be positive ONLY. 

PLEASE check your vetassess account tomorrow and you will be able to see the results. 

Wishing you best if luck for your migration application. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## homeme

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Gents,
> Finally my assessment is showing up as completed...just got the following mail.Does it mean they may require more papers or is my assessment now complete.
> =================•
> 
> Your application for the Skills Recognition - General Occupations has been completed
> and the result letter will be available to download in PDF format from the online portal within 2 business days.
> If you have indicated that you also wish to receive a hard copy of the result letter, this will be sent out by the selected mail service.
> 
> Please note: VETASSESS will contact you by e-mail using the e-mail address you have provided with this application. Please ensure that this email account is checked regularly for status updates.
> 
> Status updates will include requests for missing documentation, receipt of requested documentation and the outcome of your assessment.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


It is completed....You just have to wait for a day to get an update on your status...Congrats...!!
I am still waiting....ack 21/1/14 seeing ur ack...mine should also be near now...


----------



## jaideepf1407

homeme said:


> It is completed....You just have to wait for a day to get an update on your status...Congrats...!! I am still waiting....ack 21/1/14 seeing ur ack...mine should also be near now...


Just call them...have been calling every week for the last 3

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## homeme

jaideepf1407 said:


> Just call them...have been calling every week for the last 3
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


Ok...I felt that repeated calling might annoy them and don't if they will ever transfer my call to the assessor  my 12 weeks completed last Tuesday, I was thinking of dropping a mail to them just mentioning my file no. and timeline concern....


----------



## homeme

homeme said:


> Ok...I felt that repeated calling might annoy them and don't if they will ever transfer my call to the assessor  my 12 weeks completed last Tuesday, I was thinking of dropping a mail to them just mentioning my file no. and timeline concern....


which state you are applying for...and do you processing your case all by yourself or through an agent...? Be in touch with your status, I am doing this all by myself and learning through this excellent forum.


----------



## jaideepf1407

homeme said:


> which state you are applying for...and do you processing your case all by yourself or through an agent...? Be in touch with your status, I am doing this all by myself and learning through this excellent forum.


No Agent.On my own too..will submit my EOI for 189 in a couple of days...

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


----------



## homeme

jaideepf1407 said:


> No Agent.On my own too..will submit my EOI for 189 in a couple of days...
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


Good Luck !!


----------



## outkasted

jaideepf1407 said:


> No Agent.On my own too..will submit my EOI for 189 in a couple of days...
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


All the best jaideepf1407!
It has been a small stretch of your journey and may god keep guiding you to your cherished goal.

Good luck for result which I am sure will be positive.

How many points are you getting as break-up do let us know.


----------



## outkasted

Btw even I have applied by myself and not an agent...
The thought of not able to communicate directly with Vetassess or login to check progress at the website is intimidating and frankly I didn't have any personal recommendations for any from New Delhi.


----------



## jaideepf1407

outkasted said:


> Btw even I have applied by myself and not an agent... The thought of not able to communicate directly with Vetassess or login to check progress at the website is intimidating and frankly I didn't have any personal recommendations for any from New Delhi.


Points as follows

Age:25
Experience :15
IELTS: 10
Quals: 15-depends on Vetassess PTA for my degree.

Hopefully will submit with 65 points and get an invite by April end round

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## outkasted

jaideepf1407 said:


> Points as follows
> 
> Age:25
> Experience :15
> IELTS: 10
> Quals: 15-depends on Vetassess PTA for my degree.
> 
> Hopefully will submit with 65 points and get an invite by April end round
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


All the best bro!
Give us the good news soon.


----------



## jaideepf1407

Guy have finally got my Outcome.Positive .😀😀😀😀😀

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:???


----------



## Manan_20

jaideepf1407 said:


> Guy have finally got my Outcome.Positive .😀😀😀😀😀
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:???


Congratulations.


----------



## homeme

jaideepf1407 said:


> Guy have finally got my Outcome.Positive .😀😀😀😀😀
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:???


Congrats..!


----------



## Santhosh.15

jaideepf1407 said:


> Guy have finally got my Outcome.Positive .?de00?de00?de00?de00?de00
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:???


Congratulation brother.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## jaideepf1407

Thanks guys

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## sree1982

jaideepf1407 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


Congrats jaydeep!!

Sree


----------



## sunainakaushik

Hello Friends,

I am Sunaina, I had applied for assessment on 20th feb 2014, got the acknowledgement on 27th. The status is showing In Progress since 3rd March. Can anybody tell me by when can i expect my result? Nobody in my office or HR has been contacted yet. Do you think everything is in order? 
Thanks


----------



## rashe_12

sunainakaushik said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am Sunaina, I had applied for assessment on 20th feb 2014, got the acknowledgement on 27th. The status is showing In Progress since 3rd March. Can anybody tell me by when can i expect my result? Nobody in my office or HR has been contacted yet. Do you think everything is in order?
> Thanks


Vetassess takes anywhere between 10-12 weeks from the time of acknowledgement to process a skills assessment. You cannot even follow up with them until 12 weeks are complete. You have completed around 8 weeks so one more month of waiting.

If you don't hear back from them by May 26th then write an email to them and your file will be prioritized for processing. 

They may or may not contact your references. It totally depends on them. 

Good luck with your assessment


----------



## sunainakaushik

Hey,

Thanks for the input. Good Luck to you too


----------



## rashe_12

sunainakaushik said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the input. Good Luck to you too


I got a positive assessment in Jan and applied for state sponsorship. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sunainakaushik

rashe_12 said:


> I got a positive assessment in Jan and applied for state sponsorship. :fingerscrossed:


Ah! Congratulations.. You have applied to which state for sponsorship? I bet you will be ready to take off by August!


----------



## rashe_12

sunainakaushik said:


> Ah! Congratulations.. You have applied to which state for sponsorship? I bet you will be ready to take off by August!


Nah....I just applied two days ago for SA. They take 4 weeks to process. September looks more realistic if all goes well by Gods Grace


----------



## sunainakaushik

rashe_12 said:


> Nah....I just applied two days ago for SA. They take 4 weeks to process. September looks more realistic if all goes well by Gods Grace


And everything WILL happen in perfect of ways  Hope for the best!


----------



## cancerianlrules

rashe_12 said:


> Vetassess takes anywhere between 10-12 weeks from the time of acknowledgement to process a skills assessment. You cannot even follow up with them until 12 weeks are complete. You have completed around 8 weeks so one more month of waiting.
> 
> If you don't hear back from them by May 26th then write an email to them and your file will be prioritized for processing.
> 
> They may or may not contact your references. It totally depends on them.
> 
> Good luck with your assessment


I have applied online! What is the acknowledge date for me? Will it be same as the lodge date?

Regards


----------



## homeme

cancerianlrules said:


> I have applied online! What is the acknowledge date for me? Will it be same as the lodge date?
> 
> Regards


I believe when the status changes to progress. I too applied online my status changed from lodged to in progress in a day i.e 20/1/14 to 21/1/14.


----------



## homeme

Hi people,

I want to share something strange. I applied as a self employed and my husband too applied as self employed last year but unfortunately occupation closed. As per my previous discussion I corresponded a reminder email to vetassess after 13 weeks of acknowledgement and two days after i.e today I received a call from CID as the caller introduced himself and asked about my self employment like timings, name and working style and hours of consultation etc. I am not sure but can this be verification from Vetassess as in my husband's case last year he directly received call from Vetassess australia and his accountant from some indian caller verifying his tax details. Any guidance. Can there be any physical verification also and what should I keep handy for such possibilities please your experiences too.


----------



## Black_Rose

homeme said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I want to share something strange. I applied as a self employed and my husband too applied as self employed last year but unfortunately occupation closed. As per my previous discussion I corresponded a reminder email to vetassess after 13 weeks of acknowledgement and two days after i.e today I received a call from CID as the caller introduced himself and asked about my self employment like timings, name and working style and hours of consultation etc. I am not sure but can this be verification from Vetassess as in my husband's case last year he directly received call from Vetassess australia and his accountant from some indian caller verifying his tax details. Any guidance. Can there be any physical verification also and what should I keep handy for such possibilities please your experiences too.


no they don't do physical verification. its not their duty, but DIBP can do physical verification after lodgments of your visa application. by the way what does CID stands for?


----------



## homeme

Black_Rose said:


> no they don't do physical verification. its not their duty, but DIBP can do physical verification after lodgments of your visa application. by the way what does CID stands for?


In India CID stands for crime investigation dept. and I am not involved in any of them hehe...but investigating agencies use their name name very easily as people get scared of them an give them more weightage....I hope it was a verification call so at last my skill assessment could successfully complete as they asked exactly with the names and details I filed with vetassess. But my accountant haven't received any call yet.


----------



## Black_Rose

homeme said:


> In India CID stands for crime investigation dept. and I am not involved in any of them hehe...but investigating agencies use their name name very easily as people get scared of them an give them more weightage....I hope it was a verification call so at last my skill assessment could successfully complete as they asked exactly with the names and details I filed with vetassess. But my accountant haven't received any call yet.


lol hahhaa it must be your friends who acting like CID and making fun on you. agency would never act like this, neither would they spread false information on such sensitive issues. whatever it is, Good Luck.


----------



## homeme

Black_Rose said:


> lol hahhaa it must be your friends who acting like CID and making fun on you. agency would never act like this, neither would they spread false information on such sensitive issues. whatever it is, Good Luck.


Hehehe.....I suspect this because first of all no one knows about my plans except my spouse and secondly for our passport verification also they called in this manner only and thirdly I have changed my business name recently and only vetassess or only few of my clients know this name of my consulting. That man was sounding like typical Indian policemen and called on office no. Which is given to vetassess not on my mobile which is more common mode of contact among my clientele.....rest we can do is wait and hope for the best!


----------



## cancerianlrules

homeme said:


> I believe when the status changes to progress. I too applied online my status changed from lodged to in progress in a day i.e 20/1/14 to 21/1/14.


My changed after more than 3 weeks! That doesn't sound right. Technically speaking acknowledgement is when they receive our application, which is the same day for online applicants!


----------



## homeme

:israel:


cancerianlrules said:


> My changed after more than 3 weeks! That doesn't sound right. Technically speaking acknowledgement is when they receive our application, which is the same day for online applicants!


I believe acknowledgement is when they go through your application form and the up supporting documents just an overview. And you get a message that your application is received along with supporting documents and if vetassess needs further documentation they will contact via email.


----------



## cancerianlrules

homeme said:


> :israel:
> 
> I believe acknowledgement is when they go through your application form and the up supporting documents just an overview. And you get a message that your application is received along with supporting documents and if vetassess needs further documentation they will contact via email.


I never got such message!


----------



## homeme

:mad2:


cancerianlrules said:


> I never got such message!


This message is not received but displayed in your online account when you attempt to check status


----------



## sairavi

Just launched app with vetassess as L&D prof, 4 month long wait starts...


----------



## homeme

sairavi said:


> Just launched app with vetassess as L&D prof, 4 month long wait starts...


Goodluck !

Mine is about to complete, pray for me !


----------



## Manan_20

sairavi said:


> Just launched app with vetassess as L&D prof, 4 month long wait starts...


We shall help you pass these long 4 months.

Good Luck.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



sunainakaushik said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am Sunaina, I had applied for assessment on 20th feb 2014, got the acknowledgement on 27th. The status is showing In Progress since 3rd March. Can anybody tell me by when can i expect my result? Nobody in my office or HR has been contacted yet. Do you think everything is in order?
> Thanks


Hi Sunaina,

Expect them to revert only by the mid of June 2014. However suggest you trigger an email by the end of May 2014.

Processing time frame is between 10 - 12 weeks.


----------



## sairavi

Thanks Homeme and Manan....which states are you targetting and it seems that this is the right time to start processing given amendments in SOL/CSOL from Jul'14.


----------



## homeme

sairavi said:


> Thanks Homeme and Manan....which states are you targetting and it seems that this is the right time to start processing given amendments in SOL/CSOL from Jul'14.


We are planning for South Australia !


----------



## Yogs87

*Need help to apply for skill assessment for HR Advisor*



Garry2684 said:


> Hi BossLadyMo,
> 
> I have submitted the same reference letters that I sent to Vetassess at the time of assessment as my experience certificates.
> 
> I believe the information that they need is
> 
> 1. Company letter head
> 2. Your designation
> 3. Your department
> 4. Your tenure with the company
> 5. Your role and responsibilities.
> 
> Cheers,



I am new here. I found this place to be very informative. I would much appreciated if you provide me some advise about how to get occupation of Human Resource Advisor positive?

I am thinking to apply for Skilled Assessment for State Sponsorship.

I have completed Bachelor of Business Administration in 2008 at Home country.

I have also graduated in Master of Business Administration with specialising in Human Resource Management from Australia. 

I am currently on 485 Visa with positive skill assessment of Human Resource Advisor QUALIFICATION Assessment only.

Please, Answer me following doubts to make my application as neat as clear like water.

How many year of experience one required to get skill assess as a positive in occupation of Human Resource Advisor? if so which position would be suitable? please mention which position had you used to get a positive result too?

Will they consider my pre-qualification experience which was before to my Master in Australia.

I would be highly appreciated if you provide your experience with vetassess.

I am waiting for your prompt reply. Thanks a lot ...This is truly amazing platform to share a information with each other.

Thanks in Advance....


----------



## gary31

sairavi said:


> Just launched app with vetassess as L&D prof, 4 month long wait starts...


Hey sairavi

If u remember me , r u reapplying under 223311


----------



## OZ Dreams

Yayy...finally got my POSITIVE skills assessment (12 weeks, 5 days) not bad. But the wait seemed like a million years. Now onto waiting for July.

Assessment Applied - HR Advisor
Filed - 5 January 2014
Outcome - 11 April 2014


----------



## Manan_20

Congratulations!!


----------



## sairavi

Hey Gary,

i do remember you....initially had my wife go through as primary but she is having difficulty in clearing IELTS....so getting my skills assessed. Good to see that you also are applying under L&D prof...why is ur app on hold buddy? both of us have similar scores in ielts!

Manan: what is your occupation mate?


----------



## cancerianlrules

OZ Dreams said:


> Yayy...finally got my POSITIVE skills assessment (12 weeks, 5 days) not bad. But the wait seemed like a million years. Now onto waiting for July.
> 
> Assessment Applied - HR Advisor
> Filed - 5 January 2014
> Outcome - 11 April 2014


This is the first piece of good news, Congratulations!

It seems that the processing time has come down to 13 weeks from 16 weeks! Hope this continues!


----------



## homeme

OZ Dreams said:


> Yayy...finally got my POSITIVE skills assessment (12 weeks, 5 days) not bad. But the wait seemed like a million years. Now onto waiting for July.
> 
> Assessment Applied - HR Advisor
> Filed - 5 January 2014
> Outcome - 11 April 2014


Congrats...have sent them a reminder or any verification they have conducted with you ?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



OZ Dreams said:


> Yayy...finally got my POSITIVE skills assessment (12 weeks, 5 days) not bad. But the wait seemed like a million years. Now onto waiting for July.
> 
> Assessment Applied - HR Advisor
> Filed - 5 January 2014
> Outcome - 11 April 2014


.

Congratulations Oz Dreams,

All the best for the next step, do not delay, suggest you get going ASAP and file for your SS, in case your subclass is 190.


----------



## Santhosh.15

OZ Dreams said:


> Yayy...finally got my POSITIVE skills assessment (12 weeks, 5 days) not bad. But the wait seemed like a million years. Now onto waiting for July.
> 
> Assessment Applied - HR Advisor
> Filed - 5 January 2014
> Outcome - 11 April 2014


Congrats.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## OZ Dreams

homeme said:


> Congrats...have sent them a reminder or any verification they have conducted with you ?


Yes, i had calle dthem around 7th April just for status update or to chcek if there are further delays expected. The Lady said will ask the CO to expedite & i had the result on 11th


----------



## OZ Dreams

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Congratulations Oz Dreams,
> 
> All the best for the next step, do not delay, suggest you get going ASAP and file for your SS, in case your subclass is 190.


Yes Neville thats the idea, i am applying for 190 actually in the same code as yours for HR advisor. But currently its open only in NT (not very keen on goin there). Also, my IELTS score is not 7 at each band. I have 9 & 8 across but a 6.5 in writting


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



OZ Dreams said:


> Yes Neville thats the idea, i am applying for 190 actually in the same code as yours for HR advisor. But currently its open only in NT (not very keen on goin there). Also, my IELTS score is not 7 at each band. I have 9 & 8 across but a 6.5 in writting



No worries Oz dream,

Check with you agent for SA.


----------



## ashish1e834

guys,

i am applying for VET again under different job code. i need to send them another affidavit as evidence that I am currently out of Australia. Has any one got a format that I can use.

Thanks in advance


----------



## homeme

ashish1e834 said:


> guys,
> 
> i am applying for VET again under different job code. i need to send them another affidavit as evidence that I am currently out of Australia. Has any one got a format that I can use.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just write down I am so n so and applying for skill assessment with code and I am resident of your address and currently applying from again your address which is outside the common wealth of Australia and upload documents your IP address will confirm the rest to them .this worked for me


----------



## paoimaz

OZ Dreams said:


> Yes Neville thats the idea, i am applying for 190 actually in the same code as yours for HR advisor. But currently its open only in NT (not very keen on goin there). Also, my IELTS score is not 7 at each band. I have 9 & 8 across but a 6.5 in writting


Great news OZ Deream.. My husband will apply for HR Advisor in July too..if his Vetassess become positive. Fingers crossed!:fingerscrossed:
I hope we will meet in SA sometime!

Did Vetassess ask you for aditional information?
Did they contact your previous employers?


----------



## gary31

sairavi said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> i do remember you....initially had my wife go through as primary but she is having difficulty in clearing IELTS....so getting my skills assessed. Good to see that you also are applying under L&D prof...why is ur app on hold buddy? both of us have similar scores in ielts!
> 
> Manan: what is your occupation mate?


Vet ppl need my April month salary slip post that I will get the outcome ( wishing for positive ). And ur ielts score is better than mine , u scored 7.5 in writing , all the best


----------



## Manan_20

sairavi said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> i do remember you....initially had my wife go through as primary but she is having difficulty in clearing IELTS....so getting my skills assessed. Good to see that you also are applying under L&D prof...why is ur app on hold buddy? both of us have similar scores in ielts!
> 
> Manan: what is your occupation mate?


ANZSCO :222311 Financial Investment Advisor


----------



## sairavi

Am sure you will get a + result soon Gary, guess we both need to wait until 01july to take next steps...any chance of our skill getting into SOL? and/or getting into other imp states like victoria,NSW.....only options as of now look like adelaide and act..i guess we will target adelaide given act policies on citizens only jobs. which field are you in L&D, am into consulting...


----------



## Sandy J

Got State sponsorship today from south australia. God has been gracious. News for my friends of this thread. Good luck to all.

Sent from my I Phone using Expat Forum


----------



## homeme

Sandy J said:


> Got State sponsorship today from south australia. God has been gracious. News for my friends of this thread. Good luck to all.
> 
> Sent from my I Phone using Expat Forum


How long did SA took to give approval after EOI


----------



## Sandy J

homeme said:


> How long did SA took to give approval after EOI


16 days


----------



## homeme

Sandy J said:


> 16 days


That's quick...Good Luck for further progress !

Bro can you PM me the format for statement for SA sponsorship it may help to draft and check list of the docs uploaded and do we need to upload bank statements etc. for financial capacity or just a declaration is sufficient ?? 
Thanks a lot in advance !!


----------



## Sandy J

homeme said:


> That's quick...Good Luck for further progress !
> 
> Bro can you PM me the format for statement for SA sponsorship it may help to draft and check list of the docs uploaded and do we need to upload bank statements etc. for
> financial capacity or just a declaration is sufficient ??
> Thanks a lot in advance !!


Thanks bro. Unlike ACT, you dont have to make any thing,scan and send to them for SA statement as the option is availaible in SA application link which needs to be filled only in 200 words. My advise is go to SA website, gather information and show why it suits you and if you still want mine,I will forward. 

Regarding financial capacity, only capacity needs to be declared in SA link. Again, no copy of bank statement or any proof.

For documents, I provided. Skill assessment letter, education degree, work experience letter only. Hope info is sufficient to you.


----------



## gkvithia

For SA only acknowledgement is needed for funds, assesment positive results, ielts and work statements.

Thats it

no bank statemenst etc. 

Results will be out anywhere from 15- 30 days together with 190 skillsellect invite

depending on how you look at it with an invite you are 90% confirmed a grant unless fraud or unable to proof your claims to DIPB

and also time


----------



## homeme

Sandy J said:


> Thanks bro. Unlike ACT, you dont have to make any thing,scan and send to them for SA statement as the option is availaible in SA application link which needs to be filled only in 200 words. My advise is go to SA website, gather information and show why it suits you and if you still want mine,I will forward.
> 
> Regarding financial capacity, only capacity needs to be declared in SA link. Again, no copy of bank statement or any proof.
> 
> For documents, I provided. Skill assessment letter, education degree, work experience letter only. Hope info is sufficient to you.


Thanks for your advice, highly appreciate though as I am applying all by myself for the first time so didn't want to leave any stone unturned so going through yours will be a help. I have few thing in mind that about suitable weather my cousin sister living there and say one or more points related to my job opportunities.

Thanks !


----------



## homeme

gkvithia said:


> For SA only acknowledgement is needed for funds, assesment positive results, ielts and work statements.
> 
> Thats it
> 
> no bank statemenst etc.
> 
> Results will be out anywhere from 15- 30 days together with 190 skillsellect invite
> 
> depending on how you look at it with an invite you are 90% confirmed a grant unless fraud or unable to proof your claims to DIPB
> 
> and also time


I don't really know as how many or what proofs are to be submitted to DIBP as a self employed professional any guidance will be helpful.


----------



## homeme

gkvithia said:


> For SA only acknowledgement is needed for funds, assesment positive results, ielts and work statements.
> 
> Thats it
> 
> no bank statemenst etc.
> 
> Results will be out anywhere from 15- 30 days together with 190 skillsellect invite
> 
> depending on how you look at it with an invite you are 90% confirmed a grant unless fraud or unable to proof your claims to DIPB
> 
> and also time


As I can see your job code it's interior decorator have you also applied as self employed or you were working in some company ??


----------



## Sandy J

homeme said:


> Thanks for your advice, highly appreciate though as I am applying all by myself for the first time so didn't want to leave any stone unturned so going through yours will be a help. I have few thing in mind that about suitable weather my cousin sister living there and say one or more points related to my job opportunities.
> 
> Thanks !


You will get lot of information once you visit the site like history, weather, economy, job opportunities. Emphasis more on job related things in you statement, I.e highly advisable, plus other things. Good luck.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Sandy J said:


> Got State sponsorship today from south australia. God has been gracious. News for my friends of this thread. Good luck to all.
> 
> Sent from my I Phone using Expat Forum


Congrats Sandy,

God is always Good. All the best for your next phase.

Wishing you an early grant.


----------



## Sandy J

Neville Smith said:


> Congrats Sandy,
> 
> God is always Good. All the best for your next phase.
> 
> Wishing you an early grant.


Thanks Neville. Yes, god is great.


----------



## homeme

Sandy J said:


> You will get lot of information once you visit the site like history, weather, economy, job opportunities. Emphasis more on job related things in you statement, I.e highly advisable, plus other things. Good luck.


Thanks bro !


----------



## paoimaz

Neville Smith said:


> Congrats Sandy,
> 
> God is always Good. All the best for your next phase.
> 
> Wishing you an early grant.


Hi Neville...

We are applying for 223111, and we submit our documents on Vetassess on April 22. And the status is still "lodge". In your experience, when did it change to "received" or "acknowledge"?

Tks

Pao


----------



## cancerianlrules

paoimaz said:


> Hi Neville...
> 
> We are applying for 223111, and we submit our documents on Vetassess on April 22. And the status is still "lodge". In your experience, when did it change to "received" or "acknowledge"?
> 
> Tks
> 
> Pao


The next status change will be 'in progress' in a couple of weeks. 

Acknowledgment is when below the status it says ' we have received your applicatiOn and you will be contacted if any other documents are required'... Something along those lines!

Good luck.


----------



## paoimaz

cancerianlrules said:


> The next status change will be 'in progress' in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Acknowledgment is when below the status it says ' we have received your applicatiOn and you will be contacted if any other documents are required'... Something along those lines!
> 
> Good luck.


But they sent you an email that they have received the documents before the 31/05 or not?

Tks for the details!


----------



## cancerianlrules

paoimaz said:


> But they sent you an email that they have received the documents before the 31/05 or not?
> 
> Tks for the details!


If you have sent hard copies, then I guess you would.

I applied online so no such communication was made to me.


----------



## paoimaz

cancerianlrules said:


> If you have sent hard copies, then I guess you would.
> 
> I applied online so no such communication was made to me.


Tks cancerianlrules!!

We´ve applyed on line too...
I guess I´ve to wait to the mail confirmation.. :clock:


----------



## homeme

paoimaz said:


> Tks cancerianlrules!!
> 
> We´ve applyed on line too...
> I guess I´ve to wait to the mail confirmation.. :clock:


They send an email confirmation only for hard copy application not for online, just the status changes from lodged to in progress. They usually do this in a day or it may take upto 10 days as they must be currently reviewing ur documents and show in progress when they start the case.


----------



## ashish1e834

Sandy J said:


> Got State sponsorship today from south australia. God has been gracious. News for my friends of this thread. Good luck to all.
> 
> Sent from my I Phone using Expat Forum


Congratulations once again!!


----------



## Sandy J

ashish1e834 said:


> Congratulations once again!!


Thanks buddy


----------



## cancerianlrules

homeme said:


> They send an email confirmation only for hard copy application not for online, just the status changes from lodged to in progress. They usually do this in a day or it may take upto 10 days as they must be currently reviewing ur documents and show in progress when they start the case.


Exactly my point


----------



## paoimaz

homeme said:


> They send an email confirmation only for hard copy application not for online, just the status changes from lodged to in progress. They usually do this in a day or it may take upto 10 days as they must be currently reviewing ur documents and show in progress when they start the case.


Thanks a lot!! layball:


----------



## Yogs87

Can anyone post a duties of HR Advisor which got a positive outcome with Vetassess ? I am confusing writing up and frighten to get negative result too??

It's appreciated if one can post it here.

Thanks 

All the best for result who are awaiting their outcome.


----------



## sanjuz

Hello Expats,


My Assessment is completed on Feb 2014 it was positive. My work experience has counted for 55 months as on date of application filed. Now today after 5 months of work i've completed my 60 Months. (5 Years)

Do i have to reassessed these 5 months to count of total 60 Months claiming 10 points ?

Which type of assessment is required. I already emailed to Vetassess but no such response from them. 

I am working with same Employer and same position. But now only thing is from April 2014 our office address has change.


----------



## homeme

sanjuz said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> 
> My Assessment is completed on Feb 2014 it was positive. My work experience has counted for 55 months as on date of application filed. Now today after 5 months of work i've completed my 60 Months. (5 Years)
> 
> Do i have to reassessed these 5 months to count of total 60 Months claiming 10 points ?
> 
> Which type of assessment is required. I already emailed to Vetassess but no such response from them.
> 
> I am working with same Employer and same position. But now only thing is from April 2014 our office address has change.


I believe you don't have to go through the reassessment of separate assessment for extra months. It is rather good that you are currently wrking with the same employer for which you are assessed. The total points for work experience can be claimed uptill the date you file your EOI. Your positive assessment and experience point advise will help you in claiming extra points in EOI just provide them enough documentation like salary slip or tax records or statement from the employer if any applicable and you can get your points easily but only till the date of filing EOI.


----------



## sree1982

Sandy J said:


> Got State sponsorship today from south australia. God has been gracious. News for my friends of this thread. Good luck to all.
> 
> Sent from my I Phone using Expat Forum


Congrats Sandy!!!Now wait for the Golden mail!!!
Sree


----------



## sree1982

Hey Guys I got a mail from vetassess regarding completion of my application for assessment.They have informed that the results will be out in 2 days and can be downloaded from the site.

Sree


----------



## Sandy J

sree1982 said:


> Hey Guys I got a mail from vetassess regarding completion of my application for assessment.They have informed that the results will be out in 2 days and can be downloaded from the site.
> 
> Sree


Hey Sree, thanks and congrats in advance for your positive result.


----------



## homeme

Hi guys,

Today i received following email from vetassess and is signed by an Indian Dr. Mamta Chauhan. Anyone with similar story.

"I refer to your application to VETASSESS for a skills assessment.

As your qualification and/or employment require further investigation, there may be some delay in finalising your case.
I apologise for any inconvenience this may cause. "


----------



## Sandy J

homeme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today i received following email from vetassess and is signed by an Indian Dr. Mamta Chauhan. Anyone with similar story.
> 
> "I refer to your application to VETASSESS for a skills assessment.
> 
> As your qualification and/or employment require further investigation, there may be some delay in finalising your case.
> I apologise for any inconvenience this may cause. "


Mamta chauhan is a skill assessment manager whose signature is mentioned in the veta result letter. They may want to verify things mentioned by you, so sent you an email. Take it easy.


----------



## Garry2684

Congrats Sandy J and sree


----------



## Sandy J

Garry2684 said:


> Congrats Sandy J and sree


 Thanks guru garry  Good luck for yours.


----------



## Garry2684

guru ??  whats that for?


----------



## Sandy J

Garry2684 said:


> guru ??  whats that for?


For helping people through your knowledge.


----------



## Santhosh.15

sree1982 said:


> Hey Guys I got a mail from vetassess regarding completion of my application for assessment.They have informed that the results will be out in 2 days and can be downloaded from the site.
> 
> Sree


Mr. Sree(jith).

Congratulations

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Garry2684

homeme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today i received following email from vetassess and is signed by an Indian Dr. Mamta Chauhan. Anyone with similar story.
> 
> "I refer to your application to VETASSESS for a skills assessment.
> 
> As your qualification and/or employment require further investigation, there may be some delay in finalising your case.
> I apologise for any inconvenience this may cause. "


homeme,

congrats first that they are working on ur application. Thats indicated from the email one. 

Second, they will be getting in touch with your employer for verification, i believe, so keep all the information updated with employer or the references shared with them.

Thanks,


----------



## homeme

YSteenkamp said:


> I contacted them today since the 12 weeks was over on 30 April. Only after my inquiry they informed me they needed additional information. The information they need are regarding my own business. I initially operated as a sole proprietor since July 2011 and only registered a pty ltd company last year for a contract that I wanted. I provided them with Tax declaration that I submitted for 2011-2012 tax year as proof of my sole proprietor business as in SA you don't need an accountant if you are a sole proprietor.
> 
> My problem is that I don't know what additional I can provide them with, nor can I understand why they could not tell me this with my inquire on 18 March communication.


Hi please share about your outcome as I too have applied win vetassess as self employed and received the same message of further investigation of ur application. And really confused for it now.


----------



## homeme

Garry2684 said:


> homeme,
> 
> congrats first that they are working on ur application. Thats indicated from the email one.
> 
> Second, they will be getting in touch with your employer for verification, i believe, so keep all the information updated with employer or the references shared with them.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks Gary for giving positivity at this time....actually I applied as self employed professional and only reference in my accountant whose statement I have attached. All other references are 3 clients of mine; all are briefed about my application. I don't want to miss their call if they made it to me and have no idea what they might ask....


----------



## Garry2684

homeme said:


> Thanks Gary for giving positivity at this time....actually I applied as self employed professional and only reference in my accountant whose statement I have attached. All other references are 3 clients of mine; all are briefed about my application. I don't want to miss their call if they made it to me and have no idea what they might ask....


homeme,

They generally ask the following questions during verification:

1. Your roles and responsibilities, exactly as mentioned in the reference letters or whatever you mentioned in your resume.

2. Size of the organization (at times).

3. duration of your role and experience (as mentioned in your CV).

4. Same details as given in your resume.

So, you need to stay active with this info and pass a copy of your CV to all references, so that they can refer to it when they are contacted. Clients would not be contacted, as far as I know as they cannot tell your responsibilties or about your skills, however your accountant can be contacted for further details. This call comes from Vet office OZ, so dont miss any calls from international numbers.

hope this helps.

thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

They can call you directly as well.


----------



## homeme

Garry2684 said:


> They can call you directly as well.


My CA knows about my application and he will verify everything I case they call them. As I am self employed so they practically only have number of my accountant with them as a reference and mine also one official and one mobile. As I have to visit clients out of office often so if they call at my residential office and my spouse clarify their queries will that be ok with them or my spouse should transfer them to call my mobile.


----------



## Garry2684

homeme said:


> My CA knows about my application and he will verify everything I case they call them. As I am self employed so they practically only have number of my accountant with them as a reference and mine also one official and one mobile. As I have to visit clients out of office often so if they call at my residential office and my spouse clarify their queries will that be ok with them or my spouse should transfer them to call my mobile.


Homeme,

As far as I understand the process, they would like to talk to a person who knows you professionally or is associated with you professionally.

I doubt they will call your residential address, they will preferably contact you on your mobile itself. 

Ones who have got verification calls, may tell you which numbers they called. You can visit the last pages and check the trend. It will help you to be prepared.

Thanks,


----------



## homeme

Garry2684 said:


> Homeme,
> 
> As far as I understand the process, they would like to talk to a person who knows you professionally or is associated with you professionally.
> 
> I doubt they will call your residential address, they will preferably contact you on your mobile itself.
> 
> Ones who have got verification calls, may tell you which numbers they called. You can visit the last pages and check the trend. It will help you to be prepared.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks a lot, it was kind...!!


----------



## rohit100

Hi,

I initially applied for assessment under "212412 Newspaper or Periodical Editor". However, the work experience assessment came out to be negative, whereas the education assessment was still positive. In the explanation letter, the assessment officer suggested that my current job experience appears to be more aligned with "212415 Technical Writer". So, now i will reapply under Technical Writer.

My question is: In this reapplication, can I tweak my work experience letters to make it more aligned with Technical Writer? Or, I should use the ones that I had submitted earlier for Newspaper or Periodical Editor....as they have already reached VETASSESS for the previous assessment.


----------



## rohit100

Hi,

I initially applied for assessment under "212412 Newspaper or Periodical Editor". However, the work experience assessment came out to be negative, whereas the education assessment was still positive. In the explanation letter, the assessment officer suggested that my current job experience appears to be more aligned with "212415 Technical Writer". So, now i will reapply under Technical Writer.

My question is: In this reapplication, can I tweak my work experience letters to make it more aligned with Technical Writer? Or, I should use the ones that I had submitted earlier for Newspaper or Periodical Editor....as they have already reached VETASSESS for the previous assessment.


----------



## homeme

rohit100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I initially applied for assessment under "212412 Newspaper or Periodical Editor". However, the work experience assessment came out to be negative, whereas the education assessment was still positive. In the explanation letter, the assessment officer suggested that my current job experience appears to be more aligned with "212415 Technical Writer". So, now i will reapply under Technical Writer.
> 
> My question is: In this reapplication, can I tweak my work experience letters to make it more aligned with Technical Writer? Or, I should use the ones that I had submitted earlier for Newspaper or Periodical Editor....as they have already reached VETASSESS for the previous assessment.


Keep it substantially same but one or two points might not go negative but they should highly relevant and verifiable. Is this occupation open ?


----------



## rohit100

homeme said:


> Keep it substantially same but one or two points might not go negative but they should highly relevant and verifiable. Is this occupation open ?


It is not open as of now, but I am getting this done in anticipation of the list coming out in July.

The documents are being signed by HR heads of 2 companies that are MNCs (more than 4000 employees). So, if and when the assessment officer will try and contact the person, I don't think they would be available to talk on this matter or even testify what they have signed on. They would not even remember the my name. Any guess, what will the assessment officer do then? Does it means straight rejection?


----------



## homeme

rohit100 said:


> It is not open as of now, but I am getting this done in anticipation of the list coming out in July.
> 
> The documents are being signed by HR heads of 2 companies that are MNCs (more than 4000 employees). So, if and when the assessment officer will try and contact the person, I don't think they would be available to talk on this matter or even testify what they have signed on. They would not even remember the my name. Any guess, what will the assessment officer do then? Does it means straight rejection?


They will send them a mail first mentioning name of the applicant and seek what job duties they are performing in your company and they likely contact your immediate boss from whom u have got the reference via phone may be. They just don't take decision if boss is unavailable to comment they try contacting again. They want to know the profile of the employee may be through the employee ID if HR have one or they directly ask about the roles. You never know.


----------



## gmgo.sg

sree1982 said:


> Hey Guys I got a mail from vetassess regarding completion of my application for assessment.They have informed that the results will be out in 2 days and can be downloaded from the site.
> 
> Sree


Congrats Sree....


----------



## gmgo.sg

homeme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today i received following email from vetassess and is signed by an Indian Dr. Mamta Chauhan. Anyone with similar story.
> 
> "I refer to your application to VETASSESS for a skills assessment.
> 
> As your qualification and/or employment require further investigation, there may be some delay in finalising your case.
> I apologise for any inconvenience this may cause. "


Homeme...

I too had received same email and am still waiting for my outcome...
People whose file is sent to DIBP (Department of Immigration and Border Protection) to check the genuinity of documents submitted by them receives such an email...
There is one thing that you can do now...just relax and forget about VETASSESS for few weeks...
Dont get disheartened by looking at my application dates as DIBP may not take same amount of time for each application...
One good thing with this is that there wont be any checks done by DIBP when you apply for visa after your vetassess result and state sponsorship (if applying for 190)


----------



## gary31

sairavi said:


> Am sure you will get a + result soon Gary, guess we both need to wait until 01july to take next steps...any chance of our skill getting into SOL? and/or getting into other imp states like victoria,NSW.....only options as of now look like adelaide and act..i guess we will target adelaide given act policies on citizens only jobs. which field are you in L&D, am into consulting...


Thank for the wishes. I m into corporate training. By the way our occupation is open in NT , u may want to consider that


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> Thank for the wishes. I m into corporate training. By the way our occupation is open in NT , u may want to consider that


Gary all the best for your vetassess. I am sure you will certainly sail through.


----------



## homeme

gmgo.sg said:


> Homeme...
> 
> I too had received same email and am still waiting for my outcome...
> People whose file is sent to DIBP (Department of Immigration and Border Protection) to check the genuinity of documents submitted by them receives such an email...
> There is one thing that you can do now...just relax and forget about VETASSESS for few weeks...
> Dont get disheartened by looking at my application dates as DIBP may not take same amount of time for each application...
> One good thing with this is that there wont be any checks done by DIBP when you apply for visa after your vetassess result and state sponsorship (if applying for 190)


Hi gmgo.sg,

I received that email and I am not sure how long will it take, I am puzzled by seeing your timeline really. I mean you should contact them for realty check what really is happening seriously so long since October.
Today I received email from them asking for a clearer copy of a uploaded document and they told that they are processing my case. I don't if it is post diac verification or pre verification. I believe they are checking my documents and I wonder what they wee doing for the last 12 weeks and started working only after receiving a reminder from me.


----------



## homeme

gary31 said:


> Thank for the wishes. I m into corporate training. By the way our occupation is open in NT , u may want to consider that


Hi Gary good luck bro, are u applying to NT or there are any more options for ss.


----------



## gary31

lakshay.vikas said:


> Gary all the best for your vetassess. I am sure you will certainly sail through.


Thanx Lakshay

How is the progress for your application ?


----------



## gary31

homeme said:


> Hi Gary good luck bro, are u applying to NT or there are any more options for ss.


Thanx Homeme

My occupation is only listed in NT. I just want to go ahead with that , do not want to take any chances.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> Thanx Lakshay
> 
> How is the progress for your application ?


I am waiting for ACT SS. Hoping to get it on this month.


----------



## gary31

lakshay.vikas said:


> I am waiting for ACT SS. Hoping to get it on this month.


All the best mate.

Any idea about NT SS ?


----------



## homeme

gary31 said:


> Thanx Homeme
> 
> My occupation is only listed in NT. I just want to go ahead with that , do not want to take any chances.


That is good you should take a chance but NT is a tough process and place too, I would suggest to wait till July as in NT you can apply even if your occupation is not listed but must be on CSOL. Rest u know better how it goes for you.


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> All the best mate.
> 
> Any idea about NT SS ?


Thanks..
No idea about NT SS.


----------



## Garry2684

gary31 said:


> All the best mate.
> 
> Any idea about NT SS ?


Hi gary,

what do you want to know about NT process? The major difference between NT and other states is that they seek financial details (not declaration like ACT) but original proofs and are very particular about experience in relevant industry. 

You can get in touch with Black_Rose as she applied for NT SS, but despite all relevant documentation, the same was rejected in 2 days by saying that her skills and experience is not specific to their industrial requirements. So, to them, even the experience assessed by Vet was not sufficient.

hope that helps ya.

Thanks,


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Hi gary,
> 
> what do you want to know about NT process? The major difference between NT and other states is that they seek financial details (not declaration like ACT) but original proofs and are very particular about experience in relevant industry.
> 
> You can get in touch with Black_Rose as she applied for NT SS, but despite all relevant documentation, the same was rejected in 2 days by saying that her skills and experience is not specific to their industrial requirements. So, to them, even the experience assessed by Vet was not sufficient.
> 
> hope that helps ya.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes Yeshh NT are strict. I can say NT is not giving Nomination under 223111 without Local Job Offer or Close Tie in NT. Don't know about other occupation. 
Whats Up Garry. Still waiting for ACT... Good Luck mate. Success is knocking soon. I wonder how NT deal their application super fast but ACT is that slow. lol
Anyway, Good Luck again, good to see you here. I often come nearby and see whats going on. lol


----------



## homeme

NT has only provided roughly below 50 nominations this year in total( 190+489) in comparison to thousands in other states, u can judge their success rate.


----------



## Black_Rose

homeme said:


> NT has only provided roughly below 50 nominations this year in total( 190+489) in comparison to thousands in other states, u can judge their success rate.


Fantastic statistics made by NT. Seems they don't like much people gathering there.  Could you please share the link where I can find such statistics?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Black_Rose said:


> Fantastic statistics made by NT. Seems they don't like much people gathering there.  Could you please share the link where I can find such statistics?


Hi Black_rose, 

Those are whimsical reports... Given by poster for just the heck of it. 

Correct reports are here. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-14-04-2014/. 


Total 190 nominations by NT are 116. Total 489 nominations 151.

Requesting whosoever posted the wrong figures to ensure that correct information is given to forum members. 


Hope this helps. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## homeme

Black_Rose said:


> Fantastic statistics made by NT. Seems they don't like much people gathering there.  Could you please share the link where I can find such statistics?


These are the exact statistics for total no. Of nominations this year and NT bear the least 72. And highest is 2921 by NSW in total for 190 applications.

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 13 January 2014 Results


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

homeme said:


> These are the exact statistics for total no. Of nominations this year and NT bear the least 72. And highest is 2921 by NSW in total for 190 applications.
> 
> SkillSelect â SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 13 January 2014 Results



Obselte figures brother. 

Correct and updated info is here. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-14-04-2014/


I would still agree with you NT doesn't seem to like giving out to many nominations or very less people apply for NT nominations. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## homeme

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Obselte figures brother.
> 
> Correct and updated info is here.
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 14 April 2014 Results
> 
> 
> I would still agree with you NT doesn't seem to like giving out to many nominations or very less people apply for NT nominations.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep



Yes I agree, excuse me for the rough and second latest figures but still NT is least for open without job offer nomination providing state otherwise Tasmania bears the lowest position which mandatory requires job offer. But bro my only point is tough rules and living conditions rest everyone is free to make choice, Good luck !


----------



## gary31

Garry2684 said:


> Hi gary,
> 
> what do you want to know about NT process? The major difference between NT and other states is that they seek financial details (not declaration like ACT) but original proofs and are very particular about experience in relevant industry.
> 
> You can get in touch with Black_Rose as she applied for NT SS, but despite all relevant documentation, the same was rejected in 2 days by saying that her skills and experience is not specific to their industrial requirements. So, to them, even the experience assessed by Vet was not sufficient.
> 
> hope that helps ya.
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks Gary this surely helps

Black rose and Gary -- any idea how long these guys take for SS


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> Thanks Gary this surely helps
> 
> Black rose and Gary -- any idea how long these guys take for SS


Gary
It is eventually taking more time than vetassess to get SS. Bit apprehensive about what's in store for current lot of applicants. Hoping for positive results.


----------



## Garry2684

gary31 said:


> Thanks Gary this surely helps
> 
> Black rose and Gary -- any idea how long these guys take for SS


Hi gary31,

due to the low number of ss applications received by NT, you can expect a response from them within a week also.

thanks,


----------



## gary31

After a long wait of 7 months , much awaited Vetassess report came out as positive


----------



## homeme

gary31 said:


> After a long wait of 7 months , much awaited Vetassess report came out as positive


congrats bro...!! so, a long wait turns to golden end.

Please share all the details of experience with Vetassess.


----------



## cancerianlrules

gary31 said:


> After a long wait of 7 months , much awaited Vetassess report came out as positive


Great. Perseverance pays.


----------



## gary31

homeme said:


> congrats bro...!! so, a long wait turns to golden end.
> 
> Please share all the details of experience with Vetassess.


So , once upon a time I applied for skill assessment with vetassess .

Lol

I applied back in oct , jan my employer was contacted . Post this vetassess informed my agent that I had a shortfall of few months for my professional experience. As only post qualification work ex will b counted. So the case officer said to avoid negative outcome I need to give April month salary slip or they will send negative outcome.

I was lucky enough that it was on hold, otherwise I would have spend another $630 to reapply .

Wait was too long or i will say the longest but it was worth it


----------



## homeme

gary31 said:


> So , once upon a time I applied for skill assessment with vetassess .
> 
> Lol
> 
> I applied back in oct , jan my employer was contacted . Post this vetassess informed my agent that I had a shortfall of few months for my professional experience. As only post qualification work ex will b counted. So the case officer said to avoid negative outcome I need to give April month salary slip or they will send negative outcome.
> 
> I was lucky enough that it was on hold, otherwise I would have spend another $630 to reapply .
> 
> Wait was too long or i will say the longest but it was worth it


Good luck Gary hope you get through these waits in passing time for future steps also and receive four Golden words GRANT !! All d very best...


----------



## ashish1e834

gary31 said:


> After a long wait of 7 months , much awaited Vetassess report came out as positive


Congratulations Gary!!!!:whoo:


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> So , once upon a time I applied for skill assessment with vetassess .
> 
> Lol
> 
> I applied back in oct , jan my employer was contacted . Post this vetassess informed my agent that I had a shortfall of few months for my professional experience. As only post qualification work ex will b counted. So the case officer said to avoid negative outcome I need to give April month salary slip or they will send negative outcome.
> 
> I was lucky enough that it was on hold, otherwise I would have spend another $630 to reapply .
> 
> Wait was too long or i will say the longest but it was worth it


Congratulations gary. Long wait has paid and really happy to see ur positive result.
All the best for next level now..


----------



## gary31

Thanks to all of u . I wish all the very best to all of u


----------



## Black_Rose

gary31 said:


> After a long wait of 7 months , much awaited Vetassess report came out as positive


congrats buddy:thumb:


----------



## sairavi

Congrats Gary, you opting for NT or SA.


----------



## gary31

sairavi said:


> Congrats Gary, you opting for NT or SA.


I m applying with NT


----------



## Black_Rose

gary31 said:


> I m applying with NT


Good Luck. BTW have you got Job Offer or close family tie in NT? keep us posted with your update.


----------



## Joy75

Hi Kark,

r u B.A or B.com, since you mentioned your graduation is not related to ACS.
Would you mind sharing what category you are applying..

Thanks,
Joy



kark said:


> HI PPl
> 
> I have a query on the point test advise from vetassess.I have my skills assessed by ACS but I have a graduation that is not related to my ACS. In the skill assessment letter from ACS also there was nothing mentioned about my Graduation but also there was nothing where ACS has referred to any assessing body on my graduation. When I contacted vetassess they said only if they get a letter from other assessing body or DIAC they would provide this advise letter..so what should I do now...I have got my invite and awaiting CO, will the CO reject my case in case there is no point test advise ?
> 
> Im bit worried on this


----------



## rashe_12

gary31 said:


> I m applying with NT


Hey - I don't see your occupation on the NT list....or am I missing something


----------



## Wrangl3r

homeme said:


> congrats bro...!! so, a long wait turns to golden end.
> 
> Please share all the details of experience with Vetassess.


Hi Homeme,

I can see you lodged your assessment with VETASSESS last January 20, 2014. Did someone from VETASSESS inform you that there would be delays in the completion of your assessment? Today is the start of my 13th week waiting period, and I'm thinking of sending them an email tomorrow. Thanks in advance.


----------



## homeme

Wrangl3r said:


> Hi Homeme,
> 
> I can see you lodged your assessment with VETASSESS last January 20, 2014. Did someone from VETASSESS inform you that there would be delays in the completion of your assessment? Today is the start of my 13th week waiting period, and I'm thinking of sending them an email tomorrow. Thanks in advance.


Hi,

yes I reminded them via email at the start of 13th week itself and they replied that my case is now been prioritized and 5 days later to the this mail they mailed that it required further workup so it would be delayed a bit. I am already in 16th week but vetassess had a week off in between so practically 15th week and I am going to wait till 16 weeks in total after that going to call them for the status.
All the best Wrangl3r !


----------



## homeme

gmgo.sg said:


> Homeme...
> 
> I too had received same email and am still waiting for my outcome...
> People whose file is sent to DIBP (Department of Immigration and Border Protection) to check the genuinity of documents submitted by them receives such an email...
> There is one thing that you can do now...just relax and forget about VETASSESS for few weeks...
> Dont get disheartened by looking at my application dates as DIBP may not take same amount of time for each application...
> One good thing with this is that there wont be any checks done by DIBP when you apply for visa after your vetassess result and state sponsorship (if applying for 190)


Hi gmgo.sg

Any update from Vetassess, m too still waiting...


----------



## gary31

Black_Rose said:


> Good Luck. BTW have you got Job Offer or close family tie in NT? keep us posted with your update.


Thanks a lot

I do not have any job offer or relative in NT, is that a must ?


----------



## gary31

rashe_12 said:


> Hey - I don't see your occupation on the NT list....or am I missing something


Hi rashe 

The link for the most recent list is 

NT Skilled Occupation Priority List - Department of Business


----------



## Garry2684

gary31 said:


> Hi rashe
> 
> The link for the most recent list is
> 
> NT Skilled Occupation Priority List - Department of Business


Good Luck Gary,

NT is tough, but I am sure they will accept  wishes n prayers.


----------



## Black_Rose

gary31 said:


> Hi rashe
> 
> The link for the most recent list is
> 
> NT Skilled Occupation Priority List - Department of Business


you should try your luck mate. wish you the best. NT is not that bad though, nice cute dessert with lots of crocodile and insects. I'd love to be there.


----------



## Black_Rose

gary31 said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> I do not have any job offer or relative in NT, is that a must ?


No its not must but NT loves applicant with job offer or close tie.


----------



## ashish1e834

Black_Rose said:


> you should try your luck mate. wish you the best. NT is not that bad though, nice cute dessert with lots of crocodile and insects. I'd love to be there.


lol


----------



## gmgo.sg

homeme said:


> Hi gmgo.sg
> 
> Any update from Vetassess, m too still waiting...


Not yet bro...the last update I received from them was that they are waiting for updates from DIBP...God knows when DIBP is going to take a decision...


----------



## Garry2684

gmgo,

What decision from DIBP? has DIBP told the assessment authorities to slow down the process? I dont think DIBP should control that


----------



## homeme

gmgo.sg said:


> Not yet bro...the last update I received from them was that they are waiting for updates from DIBP...God knows when DIBP is going to take a decision...


You should drop them a censuring email. They asked me to resend a clear scan copy of a document last Friday and I did the same in an hour but yet no response from them, I don't know what are they upto.


----------



## gmgo.sg

Garry2684 said:


> gmgo,
> 
> What decision from DIBP? has DIBP told the assessment authorities to slow down the process? I dont think DIBP should control that


Hey Gary..

They have asked DIBP to check the integrity of the docs I have submitted...that is what DIBP is delaying decision on...


----------



## Dimo75

Hello everybody
I am new in the forum, and I need help for answer for a query, and it will be appreciated 
I am preparing my document to send to vetassess under the occupation cod 232611
about the employment and the payment proof
I work in the same office 9 years ago, in other country of birth as I am there only for work ( I am Egyptian working in Saudi arabia ) and I take my salary in cash, I lost my contract, I don't have any salary evidence , there is no tax in this country 
will be enough that the employer mention my salary and the period in the letter of the tasks performed ? or separated letter? 
if it isn't enough, what I can ask my employer to do as a proof of payment employment 
thank you so much


----------



## gary31

Black_Rose said:


> you should try your luck mate. wish you the best. NT is not that bad though, nice cute dessert with lots of crocodile and insects. I'd love to be there.


HAHAHA

To be honest I want them to allow me to step inside their border, after that I will find my way out from those crocs


----------



## Black_Rose

gary31 said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> To be honest I want them to allow me to step inside their border, after that I will find my way out from those crocs


that's right. its not tough for us to stay in difficult situation for 2 years though. after 2 years we are free to move anywhere.


----------



## El Hoss

Hi..

This is my very first post at this great forum and also my day number one in Vetassess processing...application status remained "lodged" since 27th April and has changed to "in progress" later yesterday..

Do not really know what to expect but tuning up myself for a lengthy waiting...probably..

Best wishes for all


----------



## Black_Rose

El Hoss said:


> Hi..
> 
> This is my very first post at this great forum and also my day number one in Vetassess processing...application status remained "lodged" since 27th April and has changed to "in progress" later yesterday..
> 
> Do not really know what to expect but tuning up myself for a lengthy waiting...probably..
> 
> Best wishes for all


hi, hopefully it will be done by 12 weeks. so wait patiently, don't worry about the result. be optimistic, good luck.


----------



## Dimo75

Hello folks 
one question please
If anybody knows, in how long time after lodging the application and other documents vetassess will withdraw the fees from credit card. I need to decide in which method I will pay the fee, credit card or by a bank draft 
one other query if possible , could I upload my all documents via port of vetassess and just send the draft bank of the fees to the vetassess by post
your help will be highly appreciated


----------



## Survivor

Dimo75 said:


> Hello everybody
> I am new in the forum, and I need help for answer for a query, and it will be appreciated
> I am preparing my document to send to vetassess under the occupation cod 232611
> about the employment and the payment proof
> I work in the same office 9 years ago, in other country of birth as I am there only for work ( I am Egyptian working in Saudi arabia ) and I take my salary in cash, I lost my contract, I don't have any salary evidence , there is no tax in this country
> will be enough that the employer mention my salary and the period in the letter of the tasks performed ? or separated letter?
> if it isn't enough, what I can ask my employer to do as a proof of payment employment
> thank you so much



I think you may try to ask them for another contract and Employment reference that has all the information required by Vetassess (this is very important)
Regarding the proof of payment, you can ask the financial department to issue you salary certificate on the company letterhead paper , this can be a monthly certificate for first month of employment and the last month then two or three for each year ,,, this salary certificate can mention that you are getting this amount of money in cash, and of course your name and position ... you may also (I think )have this salary certificate per year, which means that it would mention you annual salary for each year of your employment.

Please note: Vetassess counts the experience you gained after you relevant qualification.
Also, if you have 9 years of experience , then you should apply also (beside your main application) for points test advice for Employment,,, because Vetassess assesses only the last 5 years , if you want more you have to request this additional points test advice.


If I have something that is not right, please correct me guys.

All the best


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar

Hi
I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


----------



## Dimo75

Survivor said:


> I think you may try to ask them for another contract and Employment reference that has all the information required by Vetassess (this is very important)
> Regarding the proof of payment, you can ask the financial department to issue you salary certificate on the company letterhead paper , this can be a monthly certificate for first month of employment and the last month then two or three for each year ,,, this salary certificate can mention that you are getting this amount of money in cash, and of course your name and position ... you may also (I think )have this salary certificate per year, which means that it would mention you annual salary for each year of your employment.
> 
> Please note: Vetassess counts the experience you gained after you relevant qualification.
> Also, if you have 9 years of experience , then you should apply also (beside your main application) for points test advice for Employment,,, because Vetassess assesses only the last 5 years , if you want more you have to request this additional points test advice.
> 
> 
> If I have something that is not right, please correct me guys.
> 
> All the best


Thank you so much
it is very helpful and I really appreciate it
Best regards


----------



## Garry2684

Dimo75 said:


> Thank you so much
> it is very helpful and I really appreciate it
> Best regards


Hi Dimo,


Just to add, they are very genuine ppl. so in case they are not satisfied with documentation, they ll get in touch with the references u provide n resolve their queries .

good luck.


----------



## Garry2684

AhmadMukhtiar said:


> Hi
> I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


Ahmad, 

All possibilities you listed are right options. However, getting thru with IELTS is good if you think you can score 7 each (remember, July 2014 is all set to make the bar even more difficult). 

I think you can opt for SS, but that also depends on whether your occupation is on SOL or CSOL.

If your experience is already assessed, how can you claim more than assessed without PTA? I am not sure about it.

Thanks,


----------



## raj68

*Hi Gary*

This is raj (223311). I cleared my IELTS with L-5, S,W,R, - 7.5. Now I all set to go for NT state sponsorship and EOI. My agent is also recommending me to for it. But there is still a doubt, as in the sponsorship form, there is a question whether our profession is in the NT state migration occupation list. When I searched for it, I don't find our profession. Moreover, my agent seem to be very clear that it is in the NT priority list. I am confused. What about you.... How are you going ahead... or else are you waiting for July 1, for the states to open up... Kindly share. thnks.


----------



## Garry2684

Hi Raj,

Here is the link:

ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)


You can search for the occupation code. However I see that it is closed in NT. 

Check for yourself.


----------



## Rahul82

South australia sucks ..... In just one day my occupation comes to low availbilty from high availbilty


----------



## homeme

raj68 said:


> This is raj (223311). I cleared my IELTS with L-5, S,W,R, - 7.5. Now I all set to go for NT state sponsorship and EOI. My agent is also recommending me to for it. But there is still a doubt, as in the sponsorship form, there is a question whether our profession is in the NT state migration occupation list. When I searched for it, I don't find our profession. Moreover, my agent seem to be very clear that it is in the NT priority list. I am confused. What about you.... How are you going ahead... or else are you waiting for July 1, for the states to open up... Kindly share. thnks.


NT do sponsor even closed occupations but it should be present on CSOL and you are able to provide evidence of positive employment prospects in NT or Close family ties along with positive assessment with Ielts


----------



## Dimo75

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Dimo,
> 
> 
> Just to add, they are very genuine ppl. so in case they are not satisfied with documentation, they ll get in touch with the references u provide n resolve their queries .
> 
> good luck.


Hi Garry
thanks a lot for the notice,
it is really very genuine , I have no problem for contacting my employer
but just for revision
I prepared the following
- My contract with the office I worked with,
- Employment reference showing my duties and responsibility ,
- Salary certificate showing my details of monthly salaries every year and how it increases ..
do you think that it would sufficient ? since that is all what I can get 
thanks for your help


----------



## homeme

Rahul82 said:


> South australia sucks ..... In just one day my occupation comes to low availbilty from high availbilty


Don't worry mistakes sometimes happen in this list I believe as my occupation too got to medium from high but again in next update it went back to high, so you never know wait next update...hope for the best !


----------



## Rahul82

homeme said:


> Don't worry mistakes sometimes happen in this list I believe as my occupation too got to medium from high but again in next update it went back to high, so you never know wait next update...hope for the best !


Thanks but today's update "special conditions apply" 
Can anybody help me with this quote ? This condition is only aplicable for sa graduate


----------



## homeme

Rahul82 said:


> Thanks but today's update "special conditions apply"
> Can anybody help me with this quote ? This condition is only aplicable for sa graduate


Yes only to sa graduate


----------



## homeme

homeme said:


> Yes only to sa graduate


Don't lose heart it should refresh in July


----------



## Rahul82

homeme said:


> Don't lose heart it should refresh in July


Thanks .....lets hope for the best


----------



## Garry2684

Rahul,

Good Luck.. the only option seems to wait for the next 1.5 months!! or it could even come back to a better availability level when your application is processed.


----------



## homeme

Anyone got any response from Vetassess ??
For me 16 weeks over nothing...till now..


----------



## cancerianlrules

homeme said:


> Anyone got any response from Vetassess ??
> For me 16 weeks over nothing...till now..


What did they say when you contacted them?


----------



## homeme

cancerianlrules said:


> What did they say when you contacted them?


Please send a clear scan copy of some document and as your occupation and qualification requires further investigations, this may delays your assessment this was the message 3 weeks ago.


----------



## cancerianlrules

homeme said:


> Please send a clear scan copy of some document and as your occupation and qualification requires further investigations, this may delays your assessment this was the message 3 weeks ago.


You are self employed, is it?


----------



## homeme

cancerianlrules said:


> You are self employed, is it?


Yes...how does that affect my case...I'll appreciate any advice or caution


----------



## cancerianlrules

homeme said:


> Yes...how does that affect my case...I'll appreciate any advice or caution


I'm not really sure but it would probably be to do with verification of registration of your business as well as your tax claims etc. I am purely guessing.


----------



## sw0305

Hi.. I submitted my documents to Vetassess on 5th may through an agent.. the fees has been deducted from the credit card, but I didnt receive any acknowledgement from them yet... why is that? Is this normal or am I being paranoid?


----------



## Manan_20

sw0305 said:


> Hi.. I submitted my documents to Vetassess on 5th may through an agent.. the fees has been deducted from the credit card, but I didnt receive any acknowledgement from them yet... why is that? Is this normal or am I being paranoid?



Agent must have provided his own email address in application. That's why you may not receive the email. This is common when you apply through agent. However, you can ask your agent to share the userid an password so that you can check the process too. Some agents share it some don't. Depends on their practice. 

Good Luck.

Manan


----------



## shubham.maksi

I know its a wrong thread... but i really needs some guidance...

Could someone be kind enough to check my work IELTS work please.... I desperately need feedback...last ielts i got 5.5 help... I am targeting 7...

Q: Write a letter to english speaking friend. In your letter, explain
why you have moved.
Describe the new house,
invite your friend to come and visit. 

Dear Mat,

Hope you and your wife, Lily are doing good. Sorry that i haven't route you since long time. There is a good news which i like to share with you.

I have got promoted to General Manager from Operations manager at my work. It's brilliant isn't it? The best part is, my company has given me a fantastic place to live near Sydney and I have moved here last week itself.

It's a flat on 24th floor!Ya on 24th floor. It's two bedroom apartment, with a living room, kitchen and of course attached bathrooms. The treasure of this house is its balconies, one faces the sea and other gives a amazing mountain view. All the rooms have lot of sunlight specially the living room. And guess what? it got a small bar in living room with high quality music system installed.

Mate, me and Rose will be delighted if you guys visit us over this weekend. We both are very excited to give you guys the best hospitality and to show around the places. Please confirm so that i can make travel arrangements for you guys.

See you soon.

Sam


----------



## Garry2684

Shubham,

I have replied to your query on the HR thread. Check it.


----------



## Garry2684

To All my friends on this thread, :hat:

I am pleased to let you know that my application for ACT SS has been accepted and approved today. 

I will receive invitation from DIBP post 1 July, however, due to exhaustion of the fixed number of nominations by ACT for the financial year.

Cheers,

:flock:


----------



## Sandy J

Garry2684 said:


> To All my friends on this thread, :hat:
> 
> I am pleased to let you know that my application for ACT SS has been accepted and approved today.
> 
> I will receive invitation from DIBP post 1 July, however, due to exhaustion of the fixed number of nominations by ACT for the financial year.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> :flock:


Congrats Garry, You deserved it. God bless.


----------



## OZ Dreams

Garry2684 said:


> To All my friends on this thread, :hat:
> 
> I am pleased to let you know that my application for ACT SS has been accepted and approved today.
> 
> I will receive invitation from DIBP post 1 July, however, due to exhaustion of the fixed number of nominations by ACT for the financial year.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> :flock:


Congratulations Garry


----------



## gary31

Garry2684 said:


> To All my friends on this thread, :hat:
> 
> I am pleased to let you know that my application for ACT SS has been accepted and approved today.
> 
> I will receive invitation from DIBP post 1 July, however, due to exhaustion of the fixed number of nominations by ACT for the financial year.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> :flock:


Congrats bro , I will c u in australia


----------



## Ankurchhabra

shubham.maksi said:


> I know its a wrong thread... but i really needs some guidance...
> 
> Could someone be kind enough to check my work IELTS work please.... I desperately need feedback...last ielts i got 5.5 help... I am targeting 7...
> 
> Q: Write a letter to english speaking friend. In your letter, explain
> why you have moved.
> Describe the new house,
> invite your friend to come and visit.
> 
> Dear Mat,
> 
> Hope you and your wife, Lily are doing good. Sorry that i haven't route you since long time. There is a good news which i like to share with you.
> 
> I have got promoted to General Manager from Operations manager at my work. It's brilliant isn't it? The best part is, my company has given me a fantastic place to live near Sydney and I have moved here last week itself.
> 
> It's a flat on 24th floor!Ya on 24th floor. It's two bedroom apartment, with a living room, kitchen and of course attached bathrooms. The treasure of this house is its balconies, one faces the sea and other gives a amazing mountain view. All the rooms have lot of sunlight specially the living room. And guess what? it got a small bar in living room with high quality music system installed.
> 
> Mate, me and Rose will be delighted if you guys visit us over this weekend. We both are very excited to give you guys the best hospitality and to show around the places. Please confirm so that i can make travel arrangements for you guys.
> 
> See you soon.
> 
> Sam


Hi shubham.
You letter contents r OK but with lot of grammatical errors. I suggest you to join a coaching centre for IELTS if u really want 2 achieve 7Bands. Cost around 6-7K for 4-5 weeks
Best of luck


----------



## Garry2684

Thanks Sandy, OzDreams, gary31.

Cheers,


----------



## Dimo75

Hello everybody
One little query Plz
is CV/ Resume required by Vetassess ?
Thank you


----------



## homeme

Garry2684 said:


> To All my friends on this thread, :hat:
> 
> I am pleased to let you know that my application for ACT SS has been accepted and approved today.
> 
> I will receive invitation from DIBP post 1 July, however, due to exhaustion of the fixed number of nominations by ACT for the financial year.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> :flock:


Congrats !


----------



## homeme

cancerianlrules said:


> I'm not really sure but it would probably be to do with verification of registration of your business as well as your tax claims etc. I am purely guessing.


Ya, they do check for tax claims as well. I have submitted them with past 3years of tax file returns as a self employed professional and my accountant is well informed that he might receive a call from vetassess for verification but as of now 16 weeks have already passed and nor me niether my CA has received any call from Vetassess. Posted them with another reminder yesterday. Let's see what comes up on monday.


----------



## Garry2684

Dimo75 said:


> Hello everybody
> One little query Plz
> is CV/ Resume required by Vetassess ?
> Thank you


Hi Dimo75,

Yes, its a compulsory document. Check Vetassess website for guidelines on resume.

thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

homeme said:


> Congrats !


Thanks homeme,

I hope and pray that you get the good news soon  

Good Luck


----------



## ashish1e834

Congratulations Gary 2684!!!


----------



## Dimo75

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Dimo75,
> 
> Yes, its a compulsory document. Check Vetassess website for guidelines on resume.
> 
> thanks,


Thank you so much Garry
and congratulation by the way 
with you the best for the coming steps


----------



## sw0305

Manan_20 said:


> Agent must have provided his own email address in application. That's why you may not receive the email. This is common when you apply through agent. However, you can ask your agent to share the userid an password so that you can check the process too. Some agents share it some don't. Depends on their practice.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Manan


Yeah, I get that.. my agent isnt ready to share the userid password.. but even she didnt receive any mail of acknowledgement yet.. so what should I do?


----------



## Manan_20

sw0305 said:


> Yeah, I get that.. my agent isnt ready to share the userid password.. but even she didnt receive any mail of acknowledgement yet.. so what should I do?


Your agent should be able to view the status online. 

Manan


----------



## Usmann_

sw0305 said:


> Yeah, I get that.. my agent isnt ready to share the userid password.. but even she didnt receive any mail of acknowledgement yet.. so what should I do?


Eat - pray - love  ... Relax Nd wait likee most ov us... 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## cancerianlrules

Usmann_ said:


> Eat - pray - love  ... Relax Nd wait likee most ov us...
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


I must admit even i never received any acknowledgement, however, the status changed to IN PROGRESS after 3 weeks.

So I would say, do not worry!


----------



## achanta

*vetassess assessment question*

Hello Everyone,

I would like to begin by saying that this website has provided me enough information to start thinking about applying for australian immigration on my own. Mods or experienced people in this forum, if you can help me with a couple of questions I have i would be grateful.


I have a bachelors in chemical engineering, masters and PhD in chemistry with 3.5 yrs of work experience in Chemistry field. I received a favorable response from VETASSESS qualification and skill assessment (chemist 234211). However, VETASSESS considered only my Master of Science and not the PhD. I thought they would consider the highest qualification (PhD in this case) while correlating to the job profile. They were mum about my PhD.


Does it mean that my PhD is not relevant? 
What to do to claim points for PhD?
Can i apply for eoi victoria (my destination) without PhD assessment and only positive outcome letter from VETASSESS.


regards,
srinivas achanta


----------



## Survivor

achanta said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to begin by saying that this website has provided me enough information to start thinking about applying for australian immigration on my own. Mods or experienced people in this forum, if you can help me with a couple of questions I have i would be grateful.
> 
> 
> I have a bachelors in chemical engineering, masters and PhD in chemistry with 3.5 yrs of work experience in Chemistry field. I received a favorable response from VETASSESS qualification and skill assessment (chemist 234211). However, VETASSESS considered only my Master of Science and not the PhD. I thought they would consider the highest qualification (PhD in this case) while correlating to the job profile. They were mum about my PhD.
> 
> 
> Does it mean that my PhD is not relevant?
> What to do to claim points for PhD?
> Can i apply for eoi victoria (my destination) without PhD assessment and only positive outcome letter from VETASSESS.
> 
> 
> regards,
> srinivas achanta



Vetassess considers the lowest most relevant qualification to your nominated occupation, then the years of work experience will start after the award of this qualification ..
If you want to claim points for your PhD, then go for the "Points Test Advice" , this is additional service where they give you opinion about your highest qualification.


----------



## achanta

Survivor said:


> Vetassess considers the lowest most relevant qualification to your nominated occupation, then the years of work experience will start after the award of this qualification ..
> If you want to claim points for your PhD, then go for the "Points Test Advice" , this is additional service where they give you opinion about your highest qualification.


Thank you very much for the reply. It makes perfect sense now.

Do i still have to go for points test advice for expressing eoi (victoria) if i want to claim points for PhD qualification 

or can i proceed and not worry about assessing my PhD degree

thanks for your help.


----------



## Garry2684

achanta,

That entirely depends on your points tally. However, I am not sure how many extra points you will get for PhD. You can check in the points calculator. 

Cheers


----------



## Garry2684

achanta,

here is the link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-fact.pdf

you will get 5 extra points for your phd, so if you need more points to qualify for the specific visa, you can get PTA from respective assessing body. It will be helpful for you.

However, if you already meet the points criteria, you can simply go ahead with the filing 

Goodluck.


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> achanta,
> 
> here is the link:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-fact.pdf
> 
> you will get 5 extra points for your phd, so if you need more points to qualify for the specific visa, you can get PTA from respective assessing body. It will be helpful for you.
> 
> However, if you already meet the points criteria, you can simply go ahead with the filing
> 
> Goodluck.



OH!!! Your SS got approved. That's very good. One more less thing to worry about. Now you better start working on your form 80 while waiting. I hear it's very long form and takes ages to fill up. 

Congratulations my friend. 

Manan


----------



## Black_Rose

Garry2684 said:


> Thanks Sandy, OzDreams, gary31.
> 
> Cheers,


Nice to see your signature getting longer and soon will reach to Canberra. hahhaha Congratulation mate. Wish you all the luck...:bump2::bump2:


----------



## Black_Rose

Manan_20 said:


> OH!!! Your SS got approved. That's very good. One more less thing to worry about. Now you better start working on your form 80 while waiting. I hear it's very long form and takes ages to fill up.
> 
> Congratulations my friend.
> 
> Manan


Hi Manan have you applied to SA or waiting for NSW to open up your occupation? Good Luck...


----------



## Dimo75

Hello folks
Please , if anyone can review my documents that I am going to send to vetassess tomorrow 
1-	Color scan of application Form after signing it.
2-	Color scans of first page of passport and birth certificate 
3-	Color scan of a recent passport-size photograph
4-	Color scan of degree certificate and transcript 
5-	Color scan of the original certificate in the original language
6-	Color scan of employment reference with duties and responsibilities stamped from commerce chamber 
7-	Color scan of employment contact stamped from commerce chamber
8-	Color scan of Salary certificate with details of the first month salary and annual salary stamped from commerce chamber
9-	Color scan of my work visa since I am working abroad under work visa
10-	Color scan of residence card showed that I'm sponsored for work 
11- CV.
12-	I have paid by credit card 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Manan_20

Black_Rose said:


> Hi Manan have you applied to SA or waiting for NSW to open up your occupation? Good Luck...


Hi,

No. I haven't applied to SA. I will wait until July and then apply. Let's see. :fingerscrossed:

Manan


----------



## homeme

Hi people,

Today received reply from vetassess for my reminder that my application is with department of immigration for integrity checks and case will be finalised after the checks. I don't know what they are upto and how do they perform integrity checks of a self employed professional, any senior or mods please advice for what should I take care of and be ready with for such checks...?


----------



## Manan_20

homeme said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Today received reply from vetassess for my reminder that my application is with department of immigration for integrity checks and case will be finalised after the checks. I don't know what they are upto and how do they perform integrity checks of a self employed professional, any senior or mods please advice for what should I take care of and be ready with for such checks...?


They are likely to send your documents to DIBP to make checks. Your employer may receive call and you may as well get a call for such checks. 

I know Gmgo whose application if under similar checks. He applied in October 13 and still waiting on his application outcome. Not sure how long yours will take. You can only wait for outcome or call from them now.

Manan


----------



## homeme

Manan_20 said:


> They are likely to send your documents to DIBP to make checks. Your employer may receive call and you may as well get a call for such checks.
> 
> I know Gmgo whose application if under similar checks. He applied in October 13 and still waiting on his application outcome. Not sure how long yours will take. You can only wait for outcome or call from them now.
> 
> Manan


Ya I know about gmgo case....do they only call or may also visit my premises. As I don't have any employer, I am self employed only reference they have is of my CA and lawyer who made statements for me and of one or two clients testimonial. I am ready to receive a call but have no idea what should I arrange for a physical visit.


----------



## Manan_20

homeme said:


> Ya I know about gmgo case....do they only call or may also visit my premises. As I don't have any employer, I am self employed only reference they have is of my CA and lawyer who made statements for me and of one or two clients testimonial. I am ready to receive a call but have no idea what should I arrange for a physical visit.


Since you are not in Australia, personal visit is unlikely. They will mostly call. 

Due to lack of entity to support your claims, document submitted for Self Employed person gets lot of flags. I am not the correct person to ask about the process and documents to be submitted for it. So i can't guide you as to what more you can do to get the process move faster. May be someone who has already received positive assessment in similar case or a more senior member can chip in and comment on your situation. 

As far as i can understand, you don't have any role to play now. Let's hope for the best :fingerscrossed:

Manan


----------



## homeme

Manan_20 said:


> Since you are not in Australia, personal visit is unlikely. They will mostly call.
> 
> Due to lack of entity to support your claims, document submitted for Self Employed person gets lot of flags. I am not the correct person to ask about the process and documents to be submitted for it. So i can't guide you as to what more you can do to get the process move faster. May be someone who has already received positive assessment in similar case or a more senior member can chip in and comment on your situation.
> 
> As far as i can understand, you don't have any role to play now. Let's hope for the best :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Manan


Thanks mate for your response !!


----------



## Ktoda

Hi Manan / Homeme

I had a query. My Spouse works for Leighton Contractors as "Quality - Systems Executive" for ~4 years in India
She had experience in Auditing and planning to apply her as "Internal Auditor"...!!!! 

I am completely new bie on this VETASSESS

Can you please help me what to do now by step by step...

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Garry2684

Manan_20 said:


> OH!!! Your SS got approved. That's very good. One more less thing to worry about. Now you better start working on your form 80 while waiting. I hear it's very long form and takes ages to fill up.
> 
> Congratulations my friend.
> 
> Manan


Thanks Manan,

Yup, its comforting that ACT has shared the result with the applicants and now, they have told us that they will send invite post 1 July as they have reached their annual ceiling with DIBP. 

So, waiting for it  

Thanks


----------



## Garry2684

Black_Rose said:


> Nice to see your signature getting longer and soon will reach to Canberra. hahhaha Congratulation mate. Wish you all the luck...:bump2::bump2:


Thanks a lot Rose,

Your prayers helped a lot  

Cheers,


----------



## varun71863

Hi Experts,

i have a question which i hope i would get answer on this forum.

I want to take 5 point by validating my spouse b.com degree and her experience, can you please let me know which authority is validating B.COM degree and for which SOL?

Also she is planning to give IELTS so please let us know what is the minimum band required to get 5 point.

She is working as French Accountant and having 5.5 years of experience so please help us in knowing which authority (ACS/Vet ?) will approve BCOM and her experience..thanks


----------



## ashesh

Hello All,

I had applied in the code 222311 "Financial Investment Advisor" in last November however unfortunately i have been assessed negative by the VETASSESS since by boss in my organisation goofed up in the background check, from the professional front i am a Treasury Dealer for a foreign bank in India.



From my further research, i found that there is a better matching skill code i.e. 222211 "Financial Markets Dealer" which exactly matches my profile however the code stands closed as of now in ACT. I also checked the SOL list as on 01-Jul-13 however couldn't find this code there as well. 


Now i have an option to either re-apply into the same skill code or reapply changing the skill to a better matching code. Request help from all you folks to understand that is this respective skill code i.e. 222211 available for immigration to ACT or any other state in Australia and if not then what are the chances for this code to be made available by July 2014 so that If i apply for reassessment into this code now then by the time my assessment outcome will be released I would be good to apply for EOI.

I do not wish to just apply for assessment into a code and sit quietly, i think there is no point actually hitting into a code which is closed as of now. Request some light from you all experienced fellow members.

Regards,
Ashesh


----------



## Manan_20

ashesh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had applied in the code 222311 "Financial Investment Advisor" in last November however unfortunately i have been assessed negative by the VETASSESS since by boss in my organisation goofed up in the background check, from the professional front i am a Treasury Dealer for a foreign bank in India.
> 
> 
> 
> From my further research, i found that there is a better matching skill code i.e. 222211 "Financial Markets Dealer" which exactly matches my profile however the code stands closed as of now in ACT. I also checked the SOL list as on 01-Jul-13 however couldn't find this code there as well.
> 
> 
> Now i have an option to either re-apply into the same skill code or reapply changing the skill to a better matching code. Request help from all you folks to understand that is this respective skill code i.e. 222211 available for immigration to ACT or any other state in Australia and if not then what are the chances for this code to be made available by July 2014 so that If i apply for reassessment into this code now then by the time my assessment outcome will be released I would be good to apply for EOI.
> 
> I do not wish to just apply for assessment into a code and sit quietly, i think there is no point actually hitting into a code which is closed as of now. Request some light from you all experienced fellow members.
> 
> Regards,
> Ashesh


Hi Ashesh,

Sorry to hear about your outcome.

As far as i can remember I have not seen Financial Instrument Dealer occupation open in any state. I have initially thought of applying for manager as well but due to it's limited availability in other states i chose to apply for FIA. Financial Investment Manager was open in ACT before February. So you may have a better luck with that rather then Dealer occupation. 

Since there was a problem with background check, i doubt re-assessment will do you any good. I suggest you look at Financial Investment Manager, Look at it's duties and roles and see if it matches your current role. 

Did you apply through an agent or on your own?

Hope this helps. 

Manan


----------



## ashesh

Manan_20 said:


> Hi Ashesh,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your outcome.
> 
> As far as i can remember I have not seen Financial Instrument Dealer occupation open in any state. I have initially thought of applying for manager as well but due to it's limited availability in other states i chose to apply for FIA. Financial Investment Manager was open in ACT before February. So you may have a better luck with that rather then Dealer occupation.
> 
> Since there was a problem with background check, i doubt re-assessment will do you any good. I suggest you look at Financial Investment Manager, Look at it's duties and roles and see if it matches your current role.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Manan


Hi Manan,

Yes there was a problem with th background check but I had requested my boss to send a detailed explanatory email to VETASSESS directly marking a CC to me, he did that but the response from VETASSESS was that "if the candidate feels that he still fits for this occupation he may choose to re apply". This is a standard form reply i guess but I dont know how much an email directly from the supervisor (who goofed up) would help in my reassessment.

Financial Investment Advisor or Financial Investment Manager would be the same skill only isnt it, will it really make a material difference if i change the skill code to Financial Investment Manager?

I really dont know how to take it ahead, will calling VETASSESS help? Can you tell if the Financial Market Dealer code was open in Last July (when the initial list was received) or when was last that this skill code was open for immigration.

My profile is an exact match for Financial Markets Dealer code but the dilima is that If I get assessment in this code but it never opens then its of no use.

Best regards,
Ashesh


----------



## Garry2684

Hi Ashesh,

Changing your employment reference letters completely may also be a challenge, because your profile is still fresh in Vet records. You may want to consider this point too.

Good Luck,


----------



## Manan_20

ashesh said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> Yes there was a problem with th background check but I had requested my boss to send a detailed explanatory email to VETASSESS directly marking a CC to me, he did that but the response from VETASSESS was that "if the candidate feels that he still fits for this occupation he may choose to re apply". This is a standard form reply i guess but I dont know how much an email directly from the supervisor (who goofed up) would help in my reassessment.
> 
> Financial Investment Advisor or Financial Investment Manager would be the same skill only isnt it, will it really make a material difference if i change the skill code to Financial Investment Manager?
> 
> I really dont know how to take it ahead, will calling VETASSESS help? Can you tell if the Financial Market Dealer code was open in Last July (when the initial list was received) or when was last that this skill code was open for immigration.
> 
> My profile is an exact match for Financial Markets Dealer code but the dilima is that If I get assessment in this code but it never opens then its of no use.
> 
> Best regards,
> Ashesh


Hi Ashesh,

I can only imagine what you must be going through. As I see it re assessment would not help. Even if you apply for re-assessment it is likely that it will go in more checks and would even take longer than 6 months. I know few people who have applied for FIA and they are under additional checks since last October. But it would be your call if you want to apply or not.

I have been tracking all three occupations since last August when i decided to apply and I have not seen Financial Investment Dealer occupation open. But Manager occupation was open in ACT.

FIA is primarily is just an advisor for client and Manager will be different to that. FIA will be focused on many securities and manager can have specialization in single investment class. Like your current profile, you must be involved with FX and Debt product i assume and you can be manager in it. 

You can chose to apply for Dealer position too but if it doesn't open up in any state there is nothing you can do but wait. 

Manan


----------



## Garry2684

varun71863 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> i have a question which i hope i would get answer on this forum.
> 
> I want to take 5 point by validating my spouse b.com degree and her experience, can you please let me know which authority is validating B.COM degree and for which SOL?
> 
> Also she is planning to give IELTS so please let us know what is the minimum band required to get 5 point.
> 
> She is working as French Accountant and having 5.5 years of experience so please help us in knowing which authority (ACS/Vet ?) will approve BCOM and her experience..thanks


Varun,

You may want to research about the qualification assessment authority for the additional points, however for spouse functional english, you merely need a certificate from her college/university specifying the mode of instruction during her study. If you get that certificate, IELTS for spouse is not required. Hope that helps.

Thanks,


----------



## varun71863

Garry2684 said:


> Varun,
> 
> You may want to research about the qualification assessment authority for the additional points, however for spouse functional english, you merely need a certificate from her college/university specifying the mode of instruction during her study. If you get that certificate, IELTS for spouse is not required. Hope that helps.
> 
> Thanks,



Hi thanks for your reply.

But i have 55 points and i need 5 more points to make it 60 to become eligible for 189 so i am thinking for my spouse skill assessment.

She has BCOM degree and 5 years experience as accountant so which authority will validate her experience so that we can get 5 points


----------



## ashesh

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Ashesh,
> 
> Changing your employment reference letters completely may also be a challenge, because your profile is still fresh in Vet records. You may want to consider this point too.
> 
> Good Luck,



Hello Garry,

Yes that is also a point, but a Financial Investment Advisor and Financial Markets Dealer code are somewhat belonging to the same function so it should not be a major problem.

Another point i wanted to ask is that while changing the skill code, do we have the liberty to completely change the reference letter or we can only change it a bit to suit the requirement.

Also can we change the details of the reference in the current employers or the details of the supervisor (i want this bcos my supervisor goofed up) 

Best regards,
Ashesh


----------



## ashesh

Manan_20 said:


> Hi Ashesh,
> 
> I can only imagine what you must be going through. As I see it re assessment would not help. Even if you apply for re-assessment it is likely that it will go in more checks and would even take longer than 6 months. I know few people who have applied for FIA and they are under additional checks since last October. But it would be your call if you want to apply or not.
> 
> I have been tracking all three occupations since last August when i decided to apply and I have not seen Financial Investment Dealer occupation open. But Manager occupation was open in ACT.
> 
> FIA is primarily is just an advisor for client and Manager will be different to that. FIA will be focused on many securities and manager can have specialization in single investment class. Like your current profile, you must be involved with FX and Debt product i assume and you can be manager in it.
> 
> You can chose to apply for Dealer position too but if it doesn't open up in any state there is nothing you can do but wait.
> 
> Manan



Manan,

I think you are right here with regards to the differences between the FIM or the FIA codes and thanks for update with regards to the longer tenor which VETASSESS might take for re-assessment of a negative background check.

Also, since i applied through a consultant, I think he should also be of some use here to throw light on Financial Markets Dealer code as in when was this code last open and in which state which will give a fair idea and the chances of this code..i understand that the chances for this code to be open are bleek but still worth a try.

With regards to the change in skill code to FIM now, what all changes can be done in the reference letter, i mean can we tweak it majorly to suit the requirement or the changes can be limited only to the extent possible which can fit into this code.

Just a wish, can we change the details of the reference person,basically i want to change the name of my supervisor since he spoiled it last time and may be permanently for me 


Thanks anyways for sharing your experiences, really helping me to shape up my decision for reassessment.

best regards,
Ashesh


----------



## Garry2684

ashesh said:


> Hello Garry,
> 
> Yes that is also a point, but a Financial Investment Advisor and Financial Markets Dealer code are somewhat belonging to the same function so it should not be a major problem.
> 
> Another point i wanted to ask is that while changing the skill code, do we have the liberty to completely change the reference letter or we can only change it a bit to suit the requirement.
> 
> Also can we change the details of the reference in the current employers or the details of the supervisor (i want this bcos my supervisor goofed up)
> 
> Best regards,
> Ashesh


Minor changes should not impact it, but major changes may lead to additional issues. 

Make sure you submit proper documentation so that there is no further verification. 

Thanks,


----------



## Manan_20

ashesh said:


> Manan,
> 
> I think you are right here with regards to the differences between the FIM or the FIA codes and thanks for update with regards to the longer tenor which VETASSESS might take for re-assessment of a negative background check.
> 
> Also, since i applied through a consultant, I think he should also be of some use here to throw light on Financial Markets Dealer code as in when was this code last open and in which state which will give a fair idea and the chances of this code..i understand that the chances for this code to be open are bleek but still worth a try.
> 
> With regards to the change in skill code to FIM now, what all changes can be done in the reference letter, i mean can we tweak it majorly to suit the requirement or the changes can be limited only to the extent possible which can fit into this code.
> 
> Just a wish, can we change the details of the reference person,basically i want to change the name of my supervisor since he spoiled it last time and may be permanently for me
> 
> 
> Thanks anyways for sharing your experiences, really helping me to shape up my decision for reassessment.
> 
> best regards,
> Ashesh



I am not sure about changing the name of supervisor in the letter but i think you should be able to add the responsibilities in your letter. But i recommend check with your agent in this regard. It will depend on your previous letter. I don't think you should make any significant changes in your previous reference letter. In the end you can always get re-assessed with FID and wait for occupation to open up.

Also, I have seen that once you receive negative outcome agents treat you like a sour grape. I hope that's not the case with you.


Manan


----------



## ashesh

Garry2684 said:


> Minor changes should not impact it, but major changes may lead to additional issues.
> 
> Make sure you submit proper documentation so that there is no further verification.
> 
> Thanks,


Sir the documentation was perfect as per my agent but still there was verification, had my supervisor not goofed up i am sure it would have been a positive outcome till now 

Anyhow, will surely submit any additional document that I will have for the new skill code.


----------



## ashesh

Manan_20 said:


> I am not sure about changing the name of supervisor in the letter but i think you should be able to add the responsibilities in your letter. But i recommend check with your agent in this regard. It will depend on your previous letter. I don't think you should make any significant changes in your previous reference letter. In the end you can always get re-assessed with FID and wait for occupation to open up.
> 
> Also, I have seen that once you receive negative outcome agents treat you like a sour grape. I hope that's not the case with you.
> 
> 
> Manan



Hmm, let see, i will speak to my consultant in detail about this and surely pay him a visit this weekend to finalise the code and reassessment. Lets hope that the things shape up well and we get a positive outcome.

Another thing i wanted to ask is that what is the time frame in which a person can apply for reassessment. 

Fortunately till now the consultant has not been that bad with me and I am sure he can help in identifying the prospects of the new skill code in which I wish to apply.

Lets hope for the best though!

Cheers!


----------



## Manan_20

ashesh said:


> Hmm, let see, i will speak to my consultant in detail about this and surely pay him a visit this weekend to finalise the code and reassessment. Lets hope that the things shape up well and we get a positive outcome.
> 
> Another thing i wanted to ask is that what is the time frame in which a person can apply for reassessment.
> 
> Fortunately till now the consultant has not been that bad with me and I am sure he can help in identifying the prospects of the new skill code in which I wish to apply.
> 
> Lets hope for the best though!
> 
> Cheers!


That's good thing.

Sorry mate, Don't know the time frame for it.


I hope everything works out well for you in the end. 

Good Luck. Keep us posed.

Manan


----------



## kamranalam

Hi Everyone,

Is there anyone got VS assesment result who had applied in Feb. As i ahve already entered in 13th week still status showing in progress.

Other point is when i was going through NT ielts requirement i found it little confusion which is below.

Please note:

* Where there is a mandatory licensing or registration requirement (marked with an asterisks and shaded rows in the table), the applicant will be required to demonstrate a level of English either sufficient to meet licensing / registration or a minimum IELTS 6.0 score in each band, whichever is higher.

!! English requirement (marked with a !! sign), applicants not from countries where English is the primary language must show an IELTS score of 7.0 in each band or equivalent. Consultation with industry has indicated high level communication skills are required.

394111	Cabinetmaker 
342411*	Cabler (Data and Telecommunications) 
141111	Cafe or Restaurant Manager
223111!!	Human Resource Adviser	All applicants must have a minimum IELTS of 7.0 in EACH band

So my question is as it is showing that occupation which is marked with * required 6 in each band and occupation marked with !! required 7 in each band as mine is 141111 not marked with either symbol.

So what is the band required 141111??????


----------



## Usmann_

guyz anyone got results from VETASSESS ...?? i have done it since 7 weeks... only one request nuthin finalized till now..

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## Manan_20

Usmann_ said:


> guyz anyone got results from VETASSESS ...?? i have done it since 7 weeks... only one request nuthin finalized till now..
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


It normally takes 8-12 weeks. 

What's you occupation code?

Manan


----------



## Usmann_

Manan_20 said:


> It normally takes 8-12 weeks.
> 
> What's you occupation code?
> 
> Manan


its 225499 ... technical sales (nec) .. Manan20 bro..

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## Manan_20

Usmann_ said:


> its 225499 ... technical sales (nec) .. Manan20 bro..
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


You should expect your outcome within 12 weeks. 

Or you can wait for couple of weeks and drop an email to VET asking for an update.

Manan


----------



## samy25

Dear all...

i want to apply for spouse points but i am stuck on one point that my spouse has only 2 years exp post qualification but over all having 4+ exp. so will they give a positive assessment or not as they mention for almost all the occupation that one should have three years exp.. please guide.


----------



## samy25

Dear all...

i want to apply for spouse points but i am stuck on one point that my spouse has only 2 years exp post qualification but over all having 4+ exp. so will they give a positive assessment or not as they mention for almost all the occupation that one should have three years exp.. please guide.


----------



## Santhosh.15

samy25 said:


> Dear all...
> 
> i want to apply for spouse points but i am stuck on one point that my spouse has only 2 years exp post qualification but over all having 4+ exp. so will they give a positive assessment or not as they mention for almost all the occupation that one should have three years exp.. please guide.


Mate

It depends on occupation and how relevant education to the nominated occupation.

In my case Vetassess assessed only 1 year of minimum requirement as my education was in highly relevant field.

You may want to read again the requirement in the above context.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## cancerianlrules

I received a call from vetassess yesterday regarding my assessment, they asked me to describe my profile and verified other facts over the phone. The call lasted for about 35 minutes. 

I guess my outcome is round the corner.


----------



## jpadda001

cancerianlrules said:


> I received a call from vetassess yesterday regarding my assessment, they asked me to describe my profile and verified other facts over the phone. The call lasted for about 35 minutes.
> 
> I guess my outcome is round the corner.


I am sure I will positive.
Same thing happened to me as well and after 3days of that call they send me positive assessment


----------



## Usmann_

Any idea which occupations will be retained in 2014 SOL & CSOL list?? anyone guys?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## Survivor

Usmann_ said:


> Any idea which occupations will be retained in 2014 SOL & CSOL list?? anyone guys?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
> ... IELTS training started...



I'm so concerned about this point also,, and waiting for any hint about the new list


----------



## cancerianlrules

jpadda001 said:


> I am sure I will positive.
> Same thing happened to me as well and after 3days of that call they send me positive assessment


Thanks man


----------



## cancerianlrules

Usmann_ said:


> bro can u post ur tymline?? i cant see ur signature ... wht occupation did u lodge for?? and at what date did u apply for VETASSESS??
> 
> GOOD luck for ur outcome bro..
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
> ... IELTS training started...


Thanks the timeline is on my signature


----------



## kulwantgill

Me too eagrly waiting for new csol of south australia as i allready got positive assessment last year in november. Finger crossed. My occupation was in special condition at that time. Hope for the best this time. Category 225412 medical sales representative.. ielts 6.5 .. vetassess result ..highlty relevent


----------



## Rahul82

Usmann_ said:


> yes bro me too in tension.. i dun knw wht surprises will b there
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
> ... IELTS training started...


Expecting major changes this year.


----------



## sumit.s

Hello friends I got a call at office for employment verification on wednesday.when could I expect a response? I applied to vetassess?


----------



## sameer7106

sumit.s said:


> Hello friends I got a call at office for employment verification on wednesday.when could I expect a response? I applied to vetassess?


Hi Sumit,

its a good sign that they have started working on ur application. Do the Australian people call or they have outsourced the same. I am asking this because if they are aussies then my line manager would not be able to answer them correctly


----------



## sumit.s

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> its a good sign that they have started working on ur application. Do the Australian people call or they have outsourced the same. I am asking this because if they are aussies then my line manager would not be able to answer them correctly


Hi sameer, yeah it was from Australia but as far as I know language is not a barrier.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sumit.s said:


> Hello friends I got a call at office for employment verification on wednesday.when could I expect a response? I applied to vetassess?


Generally it takes about a week after the call. Any updates yet?


----------



## homeme

One my clients received a call regarding my verification of self employment on this Thursday but as of now no updates from them, my case is under diac for random integrity checks and it has already been 19 weeks....still waiting no documents asked for


----------



## homeme

homeme said:


> One my clients received a call regarding my verification of self employment on this Thursday but as of now no updates from them, my case is under diac for random integrity checks and it has already been 19 weeks....still waiting no documents asked for


And that client wasn't even mentioned anywhere in my case file and documents they might googled it...


----------



## cancerianlrules

homeme said:


> And that client wasn't even mentioned anywhere in my case file and documents they might googled it...


Oh that is something!!


----------



## Manan_20

homeme said:


> And that client wasn't even mentioned anywhere in my case file and documents they might googled it...


At least it's a progress. Soon you will hear something.

Good Luck.

Manish


----------



## homeme

One of the mara agent from australia itself told me that they use internet in every possible way to get references or information regarding your claims and use liberally social networking websites such as twitter, facebook linkedin etc. I took care of this thing beforehand in supporting my claims and by informing all my clients about this assessment so she provided them all the information in proper manner. Let's see what comes up...


----------



## homeme

Manan_20 said:


> At least it's a progress. Soon you will hear something.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Manish


Yes manish hopefully this month i should get my outcome and I pray to GOD that it is Positive !!


----------



## homeme

Rahul82 said:


> Expecting major changes this year.


Hmm..Is there anything mentioned about this...or It's in the air....I am worried as only one state is open with my nominated occupation.


----------



## Usmann_

We are in same boat, my occupation is also in CSOL and only available in Adelaide... 

So lets hope for the best ...


----------



## homeme

Usmann_ said:


> We are in same boat, my occupation is also in CSOL and only available in Adelide...
> 
> So lets hope for the best ...


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumit.s

cancerianlrules said:


> Generally it takes about a week after the call. Any updates yet?


Naa nothing yet. Actually my agent is a big [email protected]@@ard. They had changed their tone ever since I gave them the first instalment. Now I have to call them every time for information and I m sure I'll have to call them to know d result. They told me to wait for one week. I'll call them today to tell me the current status.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sumit.s said:


> Naa nothing yet. Actually my agent is a big [email protected]@@ard. They had changed their tone ever since I gave them the first instalment. Now I have to call them every time for information and I m sure I'll have to call them to know d result. They told me to wait for one week. I'll call them today to tell me the current status.


Right, That is the problem of you have an agent! 

I spoke to my case officer today, she said I should expect the outcome by Friday!


----------



## sameer7106

sumit.s said:


> Naa nothing yet. Actually my agent is a big [email protected]@@ard. They had changed their tone ever since I gave them the first instalment. Now I have to call them every time for information and I m sure I'll have to call them to know d result. They told me to wait for one week. I'll call them today to tell me the current status.


Didn't ur agent shared an id password with you or what??? which agent is it??


----------



## sumit.s

cancerianlrules said:


> Right, That is the problem of you have an agent!
> 
> I spoke to my case officer today, she said I should expect the outcome by Friday!


Hmmm that's good news buddy. They did it so quickly in your case mine took 3 and a half months. When did ur employer got the call for verification?


----------



## sumit.s

cancerianlrules said:


> Right, That is the problem of you have an agent!
> 
> I spoke to my case officer today, she said I should expect the outcome by Friday!


And yes I called at the agent's office today they told me that the status says complete. I should get the response in one or two days


----------



## cancerianlrules

sumit.s said:


> Hmmm that's good news buddy. They did it so quickly in your case mine took 3 and a half months. When did ur employer got the call for verification?


Actually I have been chasing them since the end of 10th week. My employer has not received a call yet not sure if he will... as I have provided the payslip even for the month of March and April. 

When did your employer receive a call?


----------



## cancerianlrules

sumit.s said:


> And yes I called at the agent's office today they told me that the status says complete. I should get the response in one or two days


Thats good news! I'm sure it'll be positive. What is your occupation code? and points score?


----------



## sumit.s

sameer7106 said:


> Didn't ur agent shared an id password with you or what??? which agent is it??


Nope first they told me that it is an offline application. Then they told me that the application is online but they apply every application through their chief's id. I sometimes feel like suing those suckers. Frankly speaking I didn't know much about immigration procedures but still I m an educated person.


----------



## sumit.s

cancerianlrules said:


> Actually I have been chasing them since the end of 10th week. My employer has not received a call yet not sure if he will... as I have provided the payslip even for the month of March and April.
> 
> When did your employer receive a call?


Last Wednesday.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sumit.s said:


> Last Wednesday.


What did they ask the employer? Did they get into technical details of your role with the employer?


----------



## sumit.s

cancerianlrules said:


> Thats good news! I'm sure it'll be positive. What is your occupation code? and points score?


Oc is 224214. Points 55 without ielts


----------



## sumit.s

cancerianlrules said:


> What did they ask the employer? Did they get into technical details of your role with the employer?


Yes the call lasted for some 10 minutes and they asked everything they could to make u slip somewhere but I had everything genuine so the employer didn't face much difficulty. Not much about technical details but the questions were really confusing.


----------



## homeme

sumit.s said:


> Yes the call lasted for some 10 minutes and they asked everything they could to make u slip somewhere but I had everything genuine so the employer didn't face much difficulty. Not much about technical details but the questions were really confusing.


Good Luck everyone !!


----------



## Rahul82

sumit.s said:


> Nope first they told me that it is an offline application. Then they told me that the application is online but they apply every application through their chief's id. I sometimes feel like suing those suckers. Frankly speaking I didn't know much about immigration procedures but still I m an educated person.


Dear every application has a individual id, your agent dont want to loose his client. Ask him to give you username and password or else you download srg form from vetasses site Fill it-scan it and email to them and provide your new mail id and password.


----------



## sumit.s

Rahul82 said:


> Dear every application has a individual id, your agent dont want to loose his client. Ask him to give you username and password or else you download srg form from vetasses site Fill it-scan it and email to them and provide your new mail id and password.


Thanks a lot friend. I'll do exactly the same. Thanks for d information.


----------



## sophiegb

cancerianlrules said:


> Right, That is the problem of you have an agent!
> 
> I spoke to my case officer today, she said I should expect the outcome by Friday!


Hello, how can you find your case office?

I uploaded the documents on March 6, almost at the same time with you.

But it still shows in process now.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sophiegb said:


> Hello, how can you find your case office?
> 
> I uploaded the documents on March 6, almost at the same time with you.
> 
> But it still shows in process now.


You can call the number on the website between 3pm and 5pm AEST and ask to speak to the case officer. You will require your application number.


----------



## sophiegb

cancerianlrules said:


> You can call the number on the website between 3pm and 5pm AEST and ask to speak to the case officer. You will require your application number.


Thank you very much. I will try.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sumit.s said:


> And yes I called at the agent's office today they told me that the status says complete. I should get the response in one or two days


It should have changed to positive by now!


----------



## sumit.s

cancerianlrules said:


> It should have changed to positive by now!


Yeah. I waited for the call till 11 am today then I called at the agentsts office many times but no one picked the phone.perhaps the office was closed today for some reason as it never happened before. In my opinion I will get the result tomorrow for sure. Feeling very nervous. Will post tomorrow as soon as I get the result.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sumit.s said:


> Yeah. I waited for the call till 11 am today then I called at the agentsts office many times but no one picked the phone.perhaps the office was closed today for some reason as it never happened before. In my opinion I will get the result tomorrow for sure. Feeling very nervous. Will post tomorrow as soon as I get the result.


Don't worry! You will sail through easily and the outcome will be positive.


----------



## sumit.s

cancerianlrules said:


> Don't worry! You will sail through easily and the outcome will be positive.


Thanks a lot friend!!


----------



## sameer7106

sumit.s said:


> Yeah. I waited for the call till 11 am today then I called at the agentsts office many times but no one picked the phone.perhaps the office was closed today for some reason as it never happened before. In my opinion I will get the result tomorrow for sure. Feeling very nervous. Will post tomorrow as soon as I get the result.


ALL THE BEST buddy......i wish tomorrow we will hear a good news from ur side.


----------



## sumit.s

sameer7106 said:


> ALL THE BEST buddy......i wish tomorrow we will hear a good news from ur side.


Thanks dear


----------



## sameer7106

sumit.s said:


> Thanks dear


hi Sumit.s,
any news yet???


----------



## homeme

gmgo.sg said:


> Not yet bro...the last update I received from them was that they are waiting for updates from DIBP...God knows when DIBP is going to take a decision...


Hi gmgo.sg and sumit.s any news people....what about DIBP any calls ??


----------



## cancerianlrules

homeme said:


> Hi gmgo.sg and sumit.s any news people....what about DIBP any calls ??


My vetassess application is 'Completed' today. Outcome in 2 working days. :ballchain:

Sumit break the news man!


----------



## Survivor

cancerianlrules said:


> My vetassess application is 'Completed' today. Outcome in 2 working days. :ballchain:
> 
> Sumit break the news man!



Congratulations ,, submit your EOI as soon as possible to get a chance before July..


----------



## cancerianlrules

Survivor said:


> Congratulations ,, submit your EOI as soon as possible to get a chance before July..


Well the outcome will only appear by the end of day tomorrow, will submit the EOI if its 'Positive' ray: ray2:

What is ur timeline Survivor?


----------



## sameer7106

cancerianlrules said:


> Well the outcome will only appear by the end of day tomorrow, will submit the EOI if its 'Positive' ray: ray2:
> 
> What is ur timeline Survivor?


I wish its positive for you.....do share ur outcome and all the best!!


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Hi, i am going to submit my application to VETASSESS, please guide.. statutory declaration need to be attested from notary as well ??

Or just sign from my senior will do the needful

And also please tell me how to proceed, as Head of department was not ok when i was leaving the firm.
I want to get the verification done through my senior only. Like giving landline number may create mess


----------



## andy001

Hi cancerianlrules,

Congratulations !!! You break the silence from VETASSESS.
How many years of experience you have shown and how many companies ?

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## cancerianlrules

andy001 said:


> Hi cancerianlrules,
> 
> Congratulations !!! You break the silence from VETASSESS.
> How many years of experience you have shown and how many companies ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy


Hi Andy 

My total experience is about 3.5 yrs with 3 different employers. Also I requested a PTA.


----------



## sophiegb

cancerianlrules said:


> My vetassess application is 'Completed' today. Outcome in 2 working days. :ballchain:
> 
> Sumit break the news man!


Congratulations！


----------



## andy001

Thanks cancerianlrules.

It is pretty logical that time taken by VETASSESS is directly propositional to years of experience and nos of companies. I think it will be a good practice to mention both thinks in signature if not in signature then visitor message. So that we one can estimate time taken by VETASSESS more precisely.


----------



## cancerianlrules

andy001 said:


> Thanks cancerianlrules.
> 
> It is pretty logical that time taken by VETASSESS is directly propositional to years of experience and nos of companies. I think it will be a good practice to mention both thinks in signature if not in signature then visitor message. So that we one can estimate time taken by VETASSESS more precisely.


IMHO I don't think that's the case. My friend who applied for just qualification assessment a week before me received the completion mail yesterday. He had no employment verification but my application was completed faster than his.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sophiegb said:


> Congratulations！


Let's hold the celebrations until the outcome is positive ray:


----------



## kamranalam

Dear All,
Pleased to inform u all that i got my assesment result from vetassess today and it is POSITIVE


----------



## andy001

Congratulations Kamran !! Please update your signature as well.


----------



## andy001

cancerianlrules said:


> IMHO I don't think that's the case. My friend who applied for just qualification assessment a week before me received the completion mail yesterday. He had no employment verification but my application was completed faster than his.


I did not get IMHO. 
Actually I am explaining myself because I applied on 22nd Feb and status is 'in progress' since 18 March but no communication yet. I dropped email 2 days back and get reply my application is in high priority. Strangely so far they have not contacted any of my reference. I am happy to see you guys results but conscious about mine.


----------



## cancerianlrules

andy001 said:


> I did not get IMHO.
> Actually I am explaining myself because I applied on 22nd Feb and status is 'in progress' since 18 March but no communication yet. I dropped email 2 days back and get reply my application is in high priority. Strangely so far they have not contacted any of my reference. I am happy to see you guys results but conscious about mine.


IMHO - In my honest opinion

Well I think they start looking at the applications only after 12 weeks or when you email them.

In my case, at the end of 10th week I emailed them, and I got a reply saying my case is prioritised (exactly what they communicated to you). In the 11th week, a case officer asked for one document which was missing from my application (i.e. that is when they looked at my application for the first time). In the 12the week i got the verification call and this is now the 13th week.

The processing time is just 3 weeks but for about 10-12 weeks our application just sits there waiting to be attended.


----------



## cancerianlrules

kamranalam said:


> Dear All,
> Pleased to inform u all that i got my assesment result from vetassess today and it is POSITIVE


congratulations brother.

Kindly share your timeline.


----------



## sameer7106

kamranalam said:


> Dear All,
> Pleased to inform u all that i got my assesment result from vetassess today and it is POSITIVE


Many Many congratulations to you......finally positiveness in the forum


----------



## andy001

cancerianlrules said:


> IMHO - In my honest opinion
> 
> Well I think they start looking at the applications only after 12 weeks or when you email them.
> 
> In my case, at the end of 10th week I emailed them, and I got a reply saying my case is prioritised (exactly what they communicated to you). In the 11th week, a case officer asked for one document which was missing from my application (i.e. that is when they looked at my application for the first time). In the 12the week i got the verification call and this is now the 13th week.
> 
> The processing time is just 3 weeks but for about 10-12 weeks our application just sits there waiting to be attended.


I read this before as well but after experiencing on myself I think this is whole story. One quick question what was your response when they ask you about that document?


----------



## cancerianlrules

andy001 said:


> I read this before as well but after experiencing on myself I think this is whole story. One quick question what was your response when they ask you about that document?


They asked for a reference letter from one of my past employers. Despite uploading it upfront for some reason, they were not able to find it (strange!). But I just emailed them the same document again for the convenience.


----------



## sumit.s

sameer7106 said:


> hi Sumit.s,
> any news yet???


Got a neagative response. Agent wants to discuss something with me for further process but one thing is for sure that I will sue him for absolutely no assistance or support. Talk to u later guys feeling very angry.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sumit.s said:


> Got a neagative response. Agent wants to discuss something with me for further process but one thing is for sure that I will sue him for absolutely no assistance or support. Talk to u later guys feeling very angry.


That's sad!! It has to be the agent's fault as everything you provided was genuine. Really sorry to hear that.


----------



## kamranalam

sumit.s said:


> Got a neagative response. Agent wants to discuss something with me for further process but one thing is for sure that I will sue him for absolutely no assistance or support. Talk to u later guys feeling very angry.


Sorry to hear thar sameer!!!!!!
Just try to find out with ur agent waht is the reason.


----------



## sairavi

hmm...its so frustrating when firstly the outcome is negative and secondly when the agent gives you the news...hope Sumit will get clarity....completed 5 weeks of wait..7-8 more weeks to go for result...


----------



## sairavi

can anyone help with a thread for South Australia/Adelaide...wanted an insight of the job market


----------



## Wrangl3r

It's been a while since I checked this forum. I lodged my Vetassess assessment application last February 10, 2014 and received a positive assessment on both qualifications and employment last May 13, 2014, 224112 occupation. Based on my experience, the best thing to do after lodging the application is to not worry about it too much, since there's nothing one can actually do about it. While waiting for the outcome, finish your IELTS, research on the next steps on migration, contribute to this forum, etc. Thinking about the results and worrying about it will just bring confusion. Keep in mind that if Vetassess needs more information or other documents, the case officer will contact you either by phone or email. Truth be told, this is a waiting game and we need to wait for the 12-week period. At the start of the 13th week and you haven't received the outcome, it's your cue to send Vetassess an email asking if you're expecting a delay on the completion of the assessment. 

I reckon the most critical part is gathering of documents prior to submission to Vetassess. You need to make sure that you send all required documents and/or add other documents you think are beneficial to get a positive response. I did it all by myself, I didn't get an agent. Regardless if you have an agent, you should also be aware of what documents to send because at the end of it all, it's your assessment, your result, and your future plans of migration. I was just happy that I was in Australia when I lodged it, and received the outcome few days before I left Australia.

Good luck to everyone waiting for the outcome. Stay positive, and relax for a moment.


----------



## cancerianlrules

cancerianlrules said:


> Let's hold the celebrations until the outcome is positive ray:


The celebrations can resume! The outcome is positive!


----------



## Manan_20

cancerianlrules said:


> The celebrations can resume! The outcome is positive!


Congratulations.

Where's the party?


----------



## cancerianlrules

Manan_20 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Where's the party?


Mananbhai, come to gujarat, I swear you will not realise for a moment that its a dry state!


----------



## sameer7106

cancerianlrules said:


> The celebrations can resume! The outcome is positive!


congrats bro.....now logde ur EOI ASAP!!


----------



## homeme

cancerianlrules said:


> The celebrations can resume! The outcome is positive!


Congrats brother...Party time for sure..!! Enjoy n buckle up for further progress


----------



## kamranalam

Manan_20 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Where's the party?


congratulation......


----------



## sairavi

Congrats Cancerianrules....exciting times ahead for you and us aswell!


----------



## cancerianlrules

sairavi said:


> Congrats Cancerianrules....exciting times ahead for you and us aswell!


Thanks sairavi and others!


----------



## Garry2684

Congrats!! way to go!!


----------



## cancerianlrules

Garry2684 said:


> Congrats!! way to go!!


Cheers Garry!


----------



## sumit.s

cancerianlrules said:


> Mananbhai, come to gujarat, I swear you will not realise for a moment that its a dry state!


Congrats bro. What a good news!!!!


----------



## gary31

Congrats bro, all the best for future process


----------



## BossLadyMo

My VET result came out positive on the 27th of May! Application form and supportting documents uploaded 11th Feb, 2014...changed to In Progress 4th April, 2014..transcript and certificate received 11th April!!! Yay!


----------



## cancerianlrules

BossLadyMo said:


> My VET result came out positive on the 27th of May! Application form and supportting documents uploaded 11th Feb, 2014...changed to In Progress 4th April, 2014..transcript and certificate received 11th April!!! Yay!


Congratulations!! 

@Vetassess keep the positives coming!


----------



## BossLadyMo

Thank you! Congrats to you too!!!


----------



## gary31

Cancerianlrules and bossladymo Congrats to u guyz, best of luck


----------



## Usha Abhilash

BossLadyMo said:


> My VET result came out positive on the 27th of May! Application form and supportting documents uploaded 11th Feb, 2014...changed to In Progress 4th April, 2014..transcript and certificate received 11th April!!! Yay!


Congrats


----------



## Usha Abhilash

dodol said:


> Awesome guys, after just a little more that 2 months, I got the positive skills assessment. And that by meeting exactly the minimum requirements (as my degrees are not considered to be closely matching my nominated occupation, I needed 2 years of experience, which I just completed a couple of months ago).
> 
> And these amazing guys already faxed me the outcome letter, so that I can apply before June 30. That rocks.
> 
> See you down under.


Congrats


----------



## sunainakaushik

I had e-mailed vetassess a week back stating that it has been over 12 weeks since I had applied for the assessment. How long will it take, to which they replied that my currently in the process of being assessed and is being treated as a priority.

It has been over a week and neither me, nor my employer has been contacted. What should I expect? When should I e-mail them again?


----------



## sunainakaushik

Please disregard my previous post.

Hello, I need some advice.

I had e-mailed vetassess a week back stating that it has been over 12 weeks since I had applied for the assessment. How long will it take, to which they replied that my case is currently in the process of being assessed and is being treated as a priority.

It has been over a week and neither me, nor my employer has been contacted. What should I expect? When should I e-mail them again?


----------



## cancerianlrules

sunainakaushik said:


> Please disregard my previous post.
> 
> Hello, I need some advice.
> 
> I had e-mailed vetassess a week back stating that it has been over 12 weeks since I had applied for the assessment. How long will it take, to which they replied that my case is currently in the process of being assessed and is being treated as a priority.
> 
> It has been over a week and neither me, nor my employer has been contacted. What should I expect? When should I e-mail them again?


It might be a good idea to call them between 3-5pm AEST and speak to your case officer. You are well within your rights to chase them if it has already been 12 weeks and you have not been contacted. You will require your application number.


----------



## aarthi.kasi

I received a "Positive" from Vetasses on March 2nd. My agent said the next steps are to get IELTS test score and then submit the EOI.

Surprisingly I have received an email from Vetasses saying the below

RE: Skilled Migration Assessment – Application ID: 173239
Since you have not submitted your application for a skills assessment within 90 days, we have now closed and removed your incomplete application.

what does this mean? I am so worried


----------



## cancerianlrules

aarthi.kasi said:


> I received a "Positive" from Vetasses on March 2nd. My agent said the next steps are to get IELTS test score and then submit the EOI.
> 
> Surprisingly I have received an email from Vetasses saying the below
> 
> RE: Skilled Migration Assessment – Application ID: 173239
> Since you have not submitted your application for a skills assessment within 90 days, we have now closed and removed your incomplete application.
> 
> what does this mean? I am so worried


Hi Aarthi

Nothing to worry about.

This message pertains to an application started on the Vetassess online system but not lodged. You may have started an application, left it incomplete and started another application.

This email pertains to your incomplete application which will be removed from the system. The same can be verified by the Application ID. The Application ID for which you received positive outcome will be different from the one in the current email.

hope this helps.


----------



## aarthi.kasi

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Aarthi
> 
> Nothing to worry about.
> 
> This message pertains to an application started on the Vetassess online system but not lodged. You may have started an application, left it incomplete and started another application.
> 
> This email pertains to your incomplete application which will be removed from the system. The same can be verified by the Application ID. The Application ID for which you received positive outcome will be different from the one in the current email.
> 
> hope this helps.


Oh it helped tremendously ! This has been the sweetest thing that I have ever heard in the recent past 

I got very worried because the ID for my POSITIVE result is an alpha numeric - 13KA181886. whereas this email stated just a number. so i assumed that this was something that I had missed.
On the same note, No one called from Vetasses to ascertain the credibility of the information that I had given. I kept bothering my boss to ask if he received any call or not and he said that no one called

Would you know anything about it?


----------



## cancerianlrules

aarthi.kasi said:


> Oh it helped tremendously ! This has been the sweetest thing that I have ever heard in the recent past
> 
> I got very worried because the ID for my POSITIVE result is an alpha numeric - 13KA181886. whereas this email stated just a number. so i assumed that this was something that I had missed.
> On the same note, No one called from Vetasses to ascertain the credibility of the information that I had given. I kept bothering my boss to ask if he received any call or not and he said that no one called
> 
> Would you know anything about it?


Hi Aarthi

The Application Id is always alpha numeric where first two numbers represent the calendar year of application submission (13), next two alphabets are first two alphabets of your surname (KA) and last six digits are the actual application reference number. 

You must have provided considerable proofs regarding your claim and your employer must be a reputed one. They did not feel the need to call anyone as your case was crystal clear.


----------



## aarthi.kasi

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Aarthi
> 
> The Application Id is always alpha numeric where first two numbers represent the calendar year of application submission (13), next two alphabets are first two alphabets of your surname (KA) and last six digits are the actual application reference number.
> 
> You must have provided considerable proofs regarding your claim and your employer must be a reputed one. They did not feel the need to call anyone as your case was crystal clear.


Cancerianlrules..You are awesome .... thank You for all the explanation. You are telling me all what I like to hear 

Cheers!


----------



## cancerianlrules

aarthi.kasi said:


> Cancerianlrules..You are awesome .... thank You for all the explanation. You are telling me all what I like to hear
> 
> Cheers!


LOL 

Thanks for your kind words. All the best with your IELTS.


----------



## sameer7106

Dear members,

i am preparing my documents for the skill assessment and i am confused about the "color scan copies true and certified". 

1) Do i have to first make the colored copies and then get it notarized and then again do the color scan of the same??

OR

I can just photocopy (in black ink) and get it notarized and then scan the same.

please do let me know......and i guess the files have to be in pdf, right?


----------



## cancerianlrules

sameer7106 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> i am preparing my documents for the skill assessment and i am confused about the "color scan copies true and certified".
> 
> 1) Do i have to first make the colored copies and then get it notarized and then again do the color scan of the same??
> 
> OR
> 
> I can just photocopy (in black ink) and get it notarized and then scan the same.
> 
> please do let me know......and i guess the files have to be in pdf, right?


Hi Sameer

While color scans may be sufficient, it is advisable to obtain certified scan copies. That means getting b/w photo copies of the original documents and get it notorised then scanned, effectively in the final version you would have the CERTIFIED STAMP in color while the rest of the document will be b/w.

In my case, I sent 2 pages of each document where first page was certified scan copy and send page was color scan of original, but thats just me. Color scan of certified photo copies should suffice.

Regards


----------



## sameer7106

cancerianlrules said:


> hi sameer
> 
> while color scans may be sufficient, it is advisable to obtain certified scan copies. That means getting b/w photo copies of the original documents and get it notorised then scanned, effectively in the final version you would have the certified stamp in color while the rest of the document will be b/w.
> 
> In my case, i sent 2 pages of each document where first page was certified scan copy and send page was color scan of original, but thats just me. Color scan of certified photo copies should suffice.
> 
> Regards


thanks cancerian !!


----------



## ArchitectL

Hello All….

I am new to this thread and came across the details as I am in my initial stage of collecting my documents for my skill assessment. I have been categorized under the Organisation and Methods Analyst and since I won’t be using any agent I needed assistance with the following:
1)	What are the documents that need to be sent to VETASSES
2)	I tried browsing through the website, but didn’t find any Form or details in particular that would need to be submitted for O&M Analyst. IS there something in particular for this assessment OR is it a common form that I would need to fill in and send the details altogether?? 
3)	Whats the cost that you’ll paid to get your skills assessed?? Is it refundable in case its negative???

I know its too many questions I have put forward…but your reply would be appreciated.
Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## sameer7106

ArchitectL said:


> Hello All….
> 
> 3)	Whats the cost that you’ll paid to get your skills assessed?? Is it refundable in case its negative???
> 
> I know its too many questions I have put forward…but your reply would be appreciated.
> Thanks in Advance!!!


3) No, its not refundable mate!!


----------



## andy001

ArchitectL said:


> Hello All….
> 
> I am new to this thread and came across the details as I am in my initial stage of collecting my documents for my skill assessment. I have been categorized under the Organisation and Methods Analyst and since I won’t be using any agent I needed assistance with the following:
> 1)	What are the documents that need to be sent to VETASSES
> 2)	I tried browsing through the website, but didn’t find any Form or details in particular that would need to be submitted for O&M Analyst. IS there something in particular for this assessment OR is it a common form that I would need to fill in and send the details altogether??
> 3)	Whats the cost that you’ll paid to get your skills assessed?? Is it refundable in case its negative???
> 
> I know its too many questions I have put forward…but your reply would be appreciated.
> Thanks in Advance!!!



Process is very simple you just need to concentrate on required thing and try to give your best. To head start you may refer below link 

Required documents (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

later you can discuss in detail over this forum. There is no need of agent I also applied on my own with help of friends and this forum.

All the best.


----------



## ArchitectL

andy001 said:


> Process is very simple you just need to concentrate on required thing and try to give your best. To head start you may refer below link
> 
> Required documents (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS
> 
> later you can discuss in detail over this forum. There is no need of agent I also applied on my own with help of friends and this forum.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks a ton mate!!


----------



## ssssss

cancerianlrules said:


> IMHO - In my honest opinion
> 
> Well I think they start looking at the applications only after 12 weeks or when you email them.
> 
> In my case, at the end of 10th week I emailed them, and I got a reply saying my case is prioritised (exactly what they communicated to you). In the 11th week, a case officer asked for one document which was missing from my application (i.e. that is when they looked at my application for the first time). In the 12the week i got the verification call and this is now the 13th week.
> 
> The processing time is just 3 weeks but for about 10-12 weeks our application just sits there waiting to be attended.




Hii Cancerianrules, I have submitted my application too on 02-mar 14, didn't yet receive the outcome. Today I have emailed them. Waiting !!


----------



## suhail

Hi experts,

When I applied to Vetassess, my Occupation 134299 Health and Welfare Services Managers (nec) was listed in Northern Territory, presently it has changed to South Australia as per new SA SNOL 2014, will it have any impact on my application, is it possible for me to apply EOI to South Australia instead of Northern Territory?

I completed more than 13 weeks and my online status still shows “In Progress”, how long will it take any Idea?

Regards
Suhail


----------



## cancerianlrules

ssssss said:


> Hii Cancerianrules, I have submitted my application too on 02-mar 14, didn't yet receive the outcome. Today I have emailed them. Waiting !!


Hi

All the best man!


----------



## cancerianlrules

suhail said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> When I applied to Vetassess, my Occupation 134299 Health and Welfare Services Managers (nec) was listed in Northern Territory, presently it has changed to South Australia as per new SA SNOL 2014, will it have any impact on my application, is it possible for me to apply EOI to South Australia instead of Northern Territory?
> 
> I completed more than 13 weeks and my online status still shows “In Progress”, how long will it take any Idea?
> 
> Regards
> Suhail


Hi suhail 

As per my understanding if your occupation is in SA SOL and not on NT SOL that just means instead of NT you will have to migrate to SA apart from that you will have to check the SA website for specific requirements. 

Your application can take anything from 12-16 weeks depending on your occupation. It might be a good idea to contact them regarding the status with your application number! 

Regards


----------



## homeme

Hi guys,

Yesterday I received a mail from my assessment officer who is an Indian girl as her sign suggests and she asked for My official business registration documents for my self employment. As I am a healthcare professional and have my professional registration from the regulatory authority, do still we also need to register our practice because I have gone through the companies act and there is nowhere mentioned any requirement for the same moreover if u are. Sole owner then it is not mandatory to register your business. I have already provided them with my professional registration certificate how should I explain this to my officer I am thinking of quoting the statement from companies act and again providing them with my registration certificate bearing the address of my practice along with referring my individual tax returns and pan card alng with my provided CA statement to them to prove my self employment and also providing them with my bank account statement certified by the bank manager bearing my practice name.
Any further advice over this matter shall be highly appreciated as I don't want to fall short at this stage. As my assessment is nearing completion.


----------



## suhail

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi suhail
> 
> As per my understanding if your occupation is in SA SOL and not on NT SOL that just means instead of NT you will have to migrate to SA apart from that you will have to check the SA website for specific requirements.
> 
> Your application can take anything from 12-16 weeks depending on your occupation. It might be a good idea to contact them regarding the status with your application number!
> 
> Regards


Thank you for your kind reply, I mailed Vettassess let see what they reply.......


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Hi, I have applied to Vetassess through a MARA agent on 30/5/2014. The application record with reference no. was sent to me for signature. But they told me that the documents will be uploaded later. I fear there will be a delay in processing my application due to this. Please guide me as to whether I have to insist on uploading the docs immediately.

Thanks 
Usha


----------



## Santhosh.15

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi, I have applied to Vetassess through a MARA agent on 30/5/2014. The application record with reference no. was sent to me for signature. But they told me that the documents will be uploaded later. I fear there will be a delay in processing my application due to this. Please guide me as to whether I have to insist on uploading the docs immediately.
> 
> Thanks
> Usha


Yes M'am. You should. Although Vetassess might take atleast 8-10 weeks to open your file, it is strongly advisable to upload docs beforehand to avoid further delay.

Good luck.


----------



## Garry2684

Hi Usha,

As Santosh adviced, It is highly recommended that the documents are uploaded asap, unless there is a specific reason for not doing it. 

You can talk to your agent and tell them to upload the docs at the earliest 

Good Luck with the process!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Thanks Santosh and Garry. I have spoken to the agent now. They are resizing the scan docs (33 nos) for uploading. On checking if I need to do it from my side for speeding up the process, they said they'll do it on their own and upload all docs latest by 2mr. Have also asked them to send a mail confirmation once all docs are uploaded.

Thank you
Usha


----------



## Garry2684

Usha, 

That sounds right. Also, a word of caution, if you do not completely trust your agent. I would recommend you to be with them and verify the docs while being uploaded. 

Thanks,


----------



## cancerianlrules

Garry2684 said:


> Usha,
> 
> That sounds right. Also, a word of caution, if you do not completely trust your agent. I would recommend you to be with them and verify the docs while being uploaded.
> 
> Thanks,


Agree with Garry!

It is imperative to be cautious when dealing with an agent.

You must have already read about the blunders created by agents on this forum.

All the best.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Garry2684 said:


> Usha,
> 
> That sounds right. Also, a word of caution, if you do not completely trust your agent. I would recommend you to be with them and verify the docs while being uploaded.
> 
> Thanks,


I'm afraid I won't be able to sit with them while uploading the docs since my place is bit far off. I have given them scan copies of relevant docs only. Hope there won't be a problem.

Thanks
Usha


----------



## sunainakaushik

Hello Friends,
today, My Vetassess application status got updated to Completed. It is mentioned that it will take less than two days for the result to be uploaded. Neither me, nor my employer has been contacted throught the process. What should I expect and when? My application was lodged on 27th of feb and I had contacted them last Tuesday for an update.
Thanks.


----------



## Manan_20

sunainakaushik said:


> Hello Friends,
> today, My Vetassess application status got updated to Completed. It is mentioned that it will take less than two days for the result to be uploaded. Neither me, nor my employer has been contacted throught the process. What should I expect and when? My application was lodged on 27th of feb and I had contacted them last Tuesday for an update.
> Thanks.


You can request fax. They will send it once you talk to them. Or Wait for it to change which can take upto 48 hours. I am sure it's a good news. 

What was your occupation code?

Good Luck.


----------



## sunainakaushik

Hi Manan,

Thanks for your kind wishes . My occupation code is 222311 i.e. Financial Investment Advisor. Although, I am tempted to request them for a fax, the email clearly mentions that they cannot disclose the result by telephone or email. What do you say?


----------



## Manan_20

sunainakaushik said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> Thanks for your kind wishes . My occupation code is 222311 i.e. Financial Investment Advisor. Although, I am tempted to request them for a fax, the email clearly mentions that they cannot disclose the result by telephone or email. What do you say?


Request by Fax if you can't resist to wait. If not then status should change to your outcome by tomorrow evening. 

I say request the fax before they closes today. 

Keep up posted.

Manan


----------



## sunainakaushik

Thank You Manan, but I think its already 5 over there and they would have closed their books by now. 
Which means, I will have to wait until tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cancerianlrules

cancerianlrules said:


> Agree with Garry!
> 
> I'm afraid I won't be able to sit with them while uploading the docs since my place is bit far off. I have given them scan copies of relevant docs only. Hope there won't be a problem.
> 
> Thanks
> Usha .


You could possibly request the agent to send you the screen shot of the 'Documents Upload Page' which is effectively all the list of documents uploaded on your application.

I know its a bit of a stretch but the track record of agents hasn't been appreciable.


----------



## sameer7106

sunainakaushik said:


> thank you manan, but i think its already 5 over there and they would have closed their books by now.
> Which means, i will have to wait until tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


all the best for ur outcome, keep us posted.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

cancerianlrules said:


> You could possibly request the agent to send you the screen shot of the 'Documents Upload Page' which is effectively all the list of documents uploaded on your application.
> 
> I know its a bit of a stretch but the track record of agents hasn't been appreciable.


Thanks cancerianlrules, shall ask for the same. Don't know whether they will like it, but afterall, its my money and my future


----------



## Rahulkalra20

*Vetassess pending...*

Hi all

I applied for assessment through VETASSESS in Financial Investment Category on Jan 17,2014 but till now no revert from them. They contacted my supervisor 4 days back but no action after that... Don't know what to expect from them.. Should I contact them???


----------



## Rahulkalra20

sunainakaushik said:


> Hello Friends,
> today, My Vetassess application status got updated to Completed. It is mentioned that it will take less than two days for the result to be uploaded. Neither me, nor my employer has been contacted throught the process. What should I expect and when? My application was lodged on 27th of feb and I had contacted them last Tuesday for an update.
> Thanks.


Hey sunaina.. do you work in bank


----------



## sunainakaushik

Rahulkalra20 said:


> Hey sunaina.. do you work in bank


Hi Rahul,

Yes I do work in a public sector bank. And yes, you should write them an email. It has been a long long time since you filed the application. Do you work in a bank, too? How many employments did you file to get assessed?

Sunaina


----------



## sunainakaushik

Guys! Can't wait for4'oclock in the morning! Bring it on I say! :boxing:


----------



## Rahulkalra20

Hey sunaina...

I work with private sector bank...I have worked With two banks... so getting both the skills assessed from them.. How many banks Did you get your employment assessed.


----------



## sunainakaushik

Rahulkalra20 said:


> Hey sunaina...
> 
> I work with private sector bank...I have worked With two banks... so getting both the skills assessed from them.. How many banks Did you get your employment assessed.


Very nice, Rahul. I filed for only one. Are you an RM?


----------



## Rahulkalra20

sunainakaushik said:


> Very nice, Rahul. I filed for only one. Are you an RM?


Yup working as RM ... how about you... Financial investment advisor in public sector bank?? seems strange...
And did your supervisor for a call


----------



## sunainakaushik

Rahulkalra20 said:


> Yup working as RM ... how about you... Financial investment advisor in public sector bank?? seems strange...
> And did your supervisor for a call


Yes


----------



## Rahulkalra20

sunainakaushik said:


> Yes


Vetassess said during call to my supervisor that they will be sending an email to him too.. But he ain't received any... Did your supervisor received it?? And after how many days of call verification did you file was complete


----------



## sunainakaushik

Rahulkalra20 said:


> Vetassess said during call to my supervisor that they will be sending an email to him too.. But he ain't received any... Did your supervisor received it?? And after how many days of call verification did you file was complete



No calls that I am aware of. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Rahulkalra20

sunainakaushik said:


> No calls that I am aware of. Lets see how it goes.


Hmm.. all the best for your result.... Keep us posted..


----------



## cancerianlrules

sunainakaushik said:


> Guys! Can't wait for4'oclock in the morning! Bring it on I say! :boxing:


Haha I know the feeling! Don't worry you'll be fine!


----------



## cancerianlrules

Rahulkalra20 said:


> Vetassess said during call to my supervisor that they will be sending an email to him too.. But he ain't received any... Did your supervisor received it?? And after how many days of call verification did you file was complete


I think you should call them ASAP with your application number and figure out what's going on. They only respond to application inquiry between 3-5pm AEST.


----------



## Rahulkalra20

cancerianlrules said:


> Haha I know the feeling! Don't worry you'll be fine!


Yeah I guess will have to call them now... I just can't take this wait anymore


----------



## cancerianlrules

sunainakaushik said:


> No calls that I am aware of. Lets see how it goes.


Hi sunainakaushik

What's the outcome?


----------



## sunainakaushik

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi sunainakaushik
> 
> What's the outcome?


Nothing too good. It is a negative outcome. But I am positive it is a mistake since my colleague got a positive assessment weeks ago. Let us see  I will have to file for a re-assessment, though.

What's the fun if it comes easy  So bring it on and turn it up, I say!


----------



## cancerianlrules

sunainakaushik said:


> Nothing too good. It is a negative outcome. But I am positive it is a mistake since my colleague got a positive assessment weeks ago. Let us see  I will have to file for a re-assessment, though.
> 
> What's the fun if it comes easy  So bring it on and turn it up, I say!


Oh

Sorry to hear that!! 

I'm sure you'll sail through in the re-assessment. Stay positive.


----------



## Rahulkalra20

sunainakaushik said:


> Nothing too good. It is a negative outcome. But I am positive it is a mistake since my colleague got a positive assessment weeks ago. Let us see  I will have to file for a re-assessment, though.
> 
> What's the fun if it comes easy  So bring it on and turn it up, I say!


Oh oh.... What reason have they given


----------



## Garry2684

Hi Sunaina,

Sorry to hear about the outcome. These days Vet has started giving a one liner response for negative outcomes. I hope you get to know why it was turned negative. 

Let us know what went wrong, which will help other members. 

Also, good luck for reassessment. Way to go dear.


----------



## Garry2684

cancerianlrules said:


> Oh
> 
> Sorry to hear that!!
> 
> I'm sure you'll sail through in the re-assessment. Stay positive.


Cancerian,

How are you?

I just got curious about something from your signature. Why would your eoi be effective from 10 June? Have you not yet lodged your eoi?


----------



## cancerianlrules

Garry2684 said:


> Cancerian,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> I just got curious about something from your signature. Why would your eoi be effective from 10 June? Have you not yet lodged your eoi?


Hi Garry

I'm doing good bro! 

Actually vetassess did not consider one of my employment as relevant as my designation was trainee analyst. This led to no points for overseas experience. 3 years for my current relevant employment get completed on 10 June giving be 5 points and a total of 60. Hence the case.

I have submitted the EOI with 55 points which will become 60 after June 10.


----------



## Garry2684

Oh, that makes sense to me now. 

But, there has been a lot of speculations on whether to use experience not assessed by Vet for claiming points in EOI. I am sure you would have done your homework on the same. 

Good Luck..


----------



## cancerianlrules

Garry2684 said:


> Oh, that makes sense to me now.
> 
> But, there has been a lot of speculations on whether to use experience not assessed by Vet for claiming points in EOI. I am sure you would have done your homework on the same.
> 
> Good Luck..


The thing is while the experience is assessed it has not been considered relevant by vetassess. 

Hence I don't want to take chances. 

It's unfortunate I miss the June 9 invitation round by a day


----------



## Garry2684

Oh.. good  

Dont worry. You will sail thru easily in the next invitation round and before DIBP can plan to throw bombs at applicants on 1 July


----------



## cancerianlrules

Garry2684 said:


> Oh.. good
> 
> Dont worry. You will sail thru easily in the next invitation round and before DIBP can plan to throw bombs at applicants on 1 July


Thanks! As my occupation is in low supply I am hopeful too!


----------



## Garry2684

Lol,

Lucky ya!!

Good Luck dear. See ya down under!!


----------



## Manan_20

Rahulkalra20 said:


> Hmm.. all the best for your result.... Keep us posted..


Rahul,

Are you applying as a Financial Investment Advisor too?

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

sunainakaushik said:


> Nothing too good. It is a negative outcome. But I am positive it is a mistake since my colleague got a positive assessment weeks ago. Let us see  I will have to file for a re-assessment, though.
> 
> What's the fun if it comes easy  So bring it on and turn it up, I say!


Really sorry to hear that. 

Have the given any reason as to why was it negative? 

I have not heard anything good for FIA so far in last month. Really disheartening. 

Keep us posted.

Good Luck.


----------



## Rahulkalra20

Manan_20 said:


> Rahul,
> 
> Are you applying as a Financial Investment Advisor too?
> 
> Manan


Yup MANAN...
Did you apply for the same too


----------



## Manan_20

Rahulkalra20 said:


> Yup MANAN...
> Did you apply for the same too


Yes. I had applied last year. Got positive in March. Now waiting for States to open up the quota. 

When did you apply?

Manan


----------



## Rahulkalra20

Manan_20 said:


> Yes. I had applied last year. Got positive in March. Now waiting for States to open up the quota.
> 
> When did you apply?
> 
> Manan


I applied for vetassess on Jan 17th this year but no response from their side as of now..
My supervisor got a call this Monday and they asked him to confirm on mail but no confirmation mail sent to my supervisor..
Do you work in bank as well


----------



## Manan_20

Rahulkalra20 said:


> I applied for vetassess on Jan 17th this year but no response from their side as of now..
> My supervisor got a call this Monday and they asked him to confirm on mail but no confirmation mail sent to my supervisor..
> Do you work in bank as well


No I don't work in a bank. If they got a call means you should receive outcome in few days. 

PM me your number

Manan


----------



## Rahulkalra20

Manan_20 said:


> No I don't work in a bank. If they got a call means you should receive outcome in few days.
> 
> PM me your number
> 
> Manan


OK OK.... Why didn't you apply for south Australia.. It was open throughout April


----------



## Manan_20

Rahulkalra20 said:


> OK OK.... Why didn't you apply for south Australia.. It was open throughout April


Will add you on whatsapp. We have a group of FIA's too.


----------



## sameer7106

Rahulkalra20 said:


> I applied for vetassess on Jan 17th this year but no response from their side as of now..
> My supervisor got a call this Monday and they asked him to confirm on mail but no confirmation mail sent to my supervisor..
> Do you work in bank as well


Dear Rahul??

Do you work in bank??


----------



## Rahulkalra20

Yes I work in bank


----------



## El Hoss

Hi there,

Received my Vetassess outcome report : positive

It took the guys in VET less than a month to get it complete...far faster than expected..
Good job VET...


----------



## Usmann_

El Hoss said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Received my Vetassess outcome report : positive
> 
> It took the guys in VET less than a month to get it complete...far faster than expected..
> Good job VET...


Congrats!!! Timeline please...


----------



## El Hoss

Usmann_ said:


> Congrats!!! Timeline please...


Application lodged on 15/4/2014, turned into progress on 9/5/2014 and then completed on 30/5/2014... less than 1 month processing...


----------



## sameer7106

Rahulkalra20 said:


> Yes I work in bank


Under which anzsco occupation code are u applying for??


----------



## Rahulkalra20

sameer7106 said:


> Under which anzsco occupation code are u applying for??


Under FIA 222311


----------



## cancerianlrules

El Hoss said:


> Application lodged on 15/4/2014, turned into progress on 9/5/2014 and then completed on 30/5/2014... less than 1 month processing...


That is pretty swift! 

Congratulations. All the best for the next step.


----------



## valsanail

*hr adviser assessment*



Jullz said:


> As I said earlier, I received the positive outcome from Vetassess. Unfortunately, I have some doubts regarding the years of experience assessed.
> As my qualification and employment are not related (I finished Management in 2008 and my nominated occupation is HR Adviser), in this case they say that is needed: at least three years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment
> and
> Pre-qualification employment requirement for group B to be assessed at the required skill level: five years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant employment at the required skill level in the last 5 years before applying.
> 
> On my SKILLED MIGRATION ASSESSMENT letter is written:
> 
> Qualification: Bachelor degree awarded in 2008 - The qualification is a required level.
> Field of study: Management - The qualification is not in a highly relevant field of study.
> Employment assessed: HR Adviser (3/2008 - 3/2013)
> Duration of employment: Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for Skills Assessment. The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
> Skills assessment outcome: Positive
> 
> Points test advisory letter:
> Skilled Employment
> The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 40 hours fortnight which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation.
> 1. From 2/2005 to 3/2013 HR Adviser
> This opinion is made based on the following items of evidence and does not constitute an opinion as to the veracity of the claims made:
> ....documents provided….
> This advice is the opinion of Vetassess and does not guarantee the awarding of any points under the skilled migration points test. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test remains at the discretion of delegated officers of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> So.... for how many years I can claim points on my visa application?! :|


Hello, I am going to apply for hr adviser assessment in july, but have some questions regarding, besause my qualification is also not high relevant. Could you please give me some advise? 
The case is this. They say for not relevant qualifications they require at least 3 years of experience in 5 last years before applying. But my hr first job started in aug 2005 - 16 nov 2011, and the second from 22 nov 2013 -till now, so it means that in last 5 years I have 2 years, 11 months and 25 days of experience, so just 5 days I lack for full 3 years.
So please tell me what you think, will this become a problem for positive outcome? Or may be because they mention only the months without dates (as i understood from your assessment letter) that will help me and they will consider that in 5 last years i worked from july 2009-nov 2011 and from nov 2013 - july 2014? 
please help me...


----------



## georgekottayam

Hai Friends 

I am interested to migrate to Australia .i have visited a migration agent for advice regarding the procedure for Migrations .
I am a Safety Advisor wih Degree and with 8 year work experience .I have gone through the VETASSES website and i found I can apply for Occupational Health and Safety Advisor in the SOL List .
Firstly I like to apply directly without the help of Agent.I have worked various gulf countries and currently now I am in Qatar .
In the required documents section where they are asking for evidence regarding work experience .I have my Work experience Letters from Previous employers(original certified) but it does not mention the tasks and duties in detail.Is it that necessary to provide such details when I have already already mentioned in my CV and the reference details are already there in the Application forum .

Looking forward for everyones advice . 
Thanks


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Hi.
If u hire an agent , read the contract thoroughly before signing & giving an advance.
Also take in writing from them that they will share all applications they file on your behalf Skillassessment , EOI , Visa PR etc.
Lastly tell them to share login I'd & passwords for all steps as they come by . At the same time if u r hiring an agent make a point NEVER to upload & communicate with DIBP on your own.


----------



## georgekottayam

Hai .. 

Whats your advice ,should I take the migration process through an agent ?
they charge too much out here in Qatar for their services .
Thanks


----------



## Ankurchhabra

georgekottayam said:


> Hai ..
> 
> Whats your advice ,should I take the migration process through an agent ?
> they charge too much out here in Qatar for their services .
> Thanks


To be frank. I did hired an agent because I don't hv time to fill up application forms. Whereas at the same time you can read in various forums that majority of ppl r handling their case on own. It's totally your decision.
In India agents charge around 80K to 95K


----------



## Usmann_

georgekottayam said:


> Hai ..
> 
> Whats your advice ,should I take the migration process through an agent ?
> they charge too much out here in Qatar for their services .
> Thanks


Dude I paid more then 8000 AED to agent becoz I cant takee any legal headache nor I have time too. But its like ur choice... all depends on your pyrchasing power..  and many examples are here of people who did handle there own case and got grants..


----------



## georgekottayam

Thanks .. I ll try myself and see .
Also Can anyone guide me on the Work Experience part in the skill assessment .
I have already with me Work experience Letters from my previous Employers ,but it doesnt have detailed tasks and duties in it .
Is it alright to submit my Work experience Certificates ?


----------



## cancerianlrules

georgekottayam said:


> Thanks .. I ll try myself and see .
> Also Can anyone guide me on the Work Experience part in the skill assessment .
> I have already with me Work experience Letters from my previous Employers ,but it doesnt have detailed tasks and duties in it .
> Is it alright to submit my Work experience Certificates ?


Hi 

You will require reference letters from each of your employers detailing the roles and responsibilities preformed. Follow below mentioned link 

Statement of service 
http://www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_australia/qa2_employment_evidence.cfm


----------



## georgekottayam

Ok thanks .. Can anyone Provide a draft format for the reference work experience .So that I can send to my Previous employers for Review and Signature 

Thanks


----------



## cancerianlrules

georgekottayam said:


> Ok thanks .. Can anyone Provide a draft format for the reference work experience .So that I can send to my Previous employers for Review and Signature
> 
> Thanks


You ll have to search the forum! There are many formats floating about.


----------



## Dimo75

Hello every body
an inquiry please
today I checked my application status , I found it in progress and I found a message contains the following
------------
"Reason: Other
Comment:
Please provide information from which we can identify the existance of your company. urrently we cannot locate the address or name of your company online.
----------
I provided previously in the application form the address and the contact number of my company, I don't understand what they need exactly, please anyone knows what I have to provide and how to send them ?
I hope anybody can help me
thank you


----------



## cancerianlrules

Dimo75 said:


> Hello every body
> an inquiry please
> today I checked my application status , I found it in progress and I found a message contains the following
> ------------
> "Reason: Other
> Comment:
> Please provide information from which we can identify the existance of your company. urrently we cannot locate the address or name of your company online.
> ----------
> I provided previously in the application form the address and the contact number of my company, I don't understand what they need exactly, please anyone knows what I have to provide and how to send them ?
> I hope anybody can help me
> thank you


They mean that they can't find your company online. 

Does your employer have a website? 
May be you could send them your employer's registration details from Ministry of corporate affairs.


----------



## Dimo75

cancerianlrules said:


> They mean that they can't find your company online.
> 
> Does your employer have a website?
> May be you could send them your employer's registration details from Ministry of corporate affairs.


thank you for response
yes the company have a web site but it is sub domain to promotional site like the this http://www.company_name.tripod.com/
and also it is in arabic, that is why I din't mention it
I don't know if it will be working or not
if it is ok, how to send it


----------



## cancerianlrules

Dimo75 said:


> thank you for response
> yes the company have a web site but it is sub domain to promotional site like the this http://www.company_name.tripod.com/
> and also it is in arabic, that is why I din't mention it
> I don't know if it will be working or not
> if it is ok, how to send it


I guess the best solution is to call them between 3-5pm AEST and explain your circumstances.

They are very co-operative. You can mutually agree on an evidence they require as against what you can provide.

All the best.


----------



## Dimo75

cancerianlrules said:


> I guess the best solution is to call them between 3-5pm AEST and explain your circumstances.
> 
> They are very co-operative. You can mutually agree on an evidence they require as against what you can provide.
> 
> All the best.


thank you for your help
I found the name the office in the site of syndicate of engineers
I will send the number of registration and the site of the syndicate of engineers to them

just want to know how to send them if you know
thank you


----------



## cancerianlrules

Dimo75 said:


> thank you for your help
> I found the name the office in the site of syndicate of engineers
> I will send the number of registration and the site of the syndicate of engineers to them
> 
> just want to know how to send them if you know
> thank you


You can send it to the email id mentioned in the message they sent you. 

If no communication email is there then send to their generic email address which is [email protected]


----------



## Dimo75

cancerianlrules said:


> You can send it to the email id mentioned in the message they sent you.
> 
> If no communication email is there then send to their generic email address which is [email protected]


thank you so much


----------



## pattern

Hi all,

This is my first post 

Just wanted to share that I've just submitted my documents to VETASSESS.

Is there a spreadsheet where all of you guys update your timelines that I can check and update with my details?

Thanks

----------------------------------------
Me: Occupation code: 224112; IELTS: 28 April 2014: Overall 8 (7+ each). VETASSESS documents submitted: 9 June 2014
Partner: Occupation code: 261311, IELTS: 28 April 2014 Overall 8 (7+ each). ACS documents submitted: 9 June 2014


----------



## cancerianlrules

pattern said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post
> 
> Just wanted to share that I've just submitted my documents to VETASSESS.
> 
> Is there a spreadsheet where all of you guys update your timelines that I can check and update with my details?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> Me: Occupation code: 224112; IELTS: 28 April 2014: Overall 8 (7+ each). VETASSESS documents submitted: 9 June 2014
> Partner: Occupation code: 261311, IELTS: 28 April 2014 Overall 8 (7+ each). ACS documents submitted: 9 June 2014


Hi Pattern

Welcome to the forum!

Unfortunately, at present moment, no such sheet is being maintained.

There is some old sheet floating about but I guess its obsolete now.

Good luck with your VETASSESS.


----------



## ravikumk

Hi Guys,

A quick question is anyone knows. My wife is in Australia on TR which is valid till June 2015. She has applied for my TR too. Wanted to know how much time usually it takes to get the TR. She is on 485 type of Visa.


----------



## Wrangl3r

Hi there, I applied for the same occupation 224112, lodged my application last February 10, 2014 and got the result last May 10, 2014. Good luck.



pattern said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post
> 
> Just wanted to share that I've just submitted my documents to VETASSESS.
> 
> Is there a spreadsheet where all of you guys update your timelines that I can check and update with my details?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> Me: Occupation code: 224112; IELTS: 28 April 2014: Overall 8 (7+ each). VETASSESS documents submitted: 9 June 2014
> Partner: Occupation code: 261311, IELTS: 28 April 2014 Overall 8 (7+ each). ACS documents submitted: 9 June 2014


----------



## Wrangl3r

What state do you intend to get sponsorship from? I'm planning to get sponsorship from Queensland. 




pattern said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post
> 
> Just wanted to share that I've just submitted my documents to VETASSESS.
> 
> Is there a spreadsheet where all of you guys update your timelines that I can check and update with my details?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> Me: Occupation code: 224112; IELTS: 28 April 2014: Overall 8 (7+ each). VETASSESS documents submitted: 9 June 2014
> Partner: Occupation code: 261311, IELTS: 28 April 2014 Overall 8 (7+ each). ACS documents submitted: 9 June 2014


----------



## ravikumk

Melbourne is the stat


----------



## pattern

Well, I am the back-up for our application. Ideally my partner will apply for sponsorship from Victoria and will use the 5 points for partner skills from me. Only if something goes wrong with his occupation on the 1st of July (and there are no changes to my occupation), I will apply for sponsorship from Queensland.

It is good to be flexible with so many things changing all the time, I am proud that both of us managed to achieve 7+ each on the IELTS so now both can be the leading applicant 

----------------------------------------
Me: Occupation code: 224112; IELTS: 28 April 2014: Overall 8 (7+ each). VETASSESS documents submitted: 9 June 2014
Partner: Occupation code: 261311, IELTS: 28 April 2014 Overall 8 (7+ each). ACS documents submitted: 9 June 2014


----------



## cancerianlrules

pattern said:


> Well, I am the back-up for our application. Ideally my partner will apply for sponsorship from Victoria and will use the 5 points for partner skills from me. Only if something goes wrong with his occupation on the 1st of July (and there are no changes to my occupation), I will apply for sponsorship from Queensland.
> 
> It is good to be flexible with so many things changing all the time, I am proud that both of us managed to achieve 7+ each on the IELTS so now both can be the leading applicant
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> Me: Occupation code: 224112; IELTS: 28 April 2014: Overall 8 (7+ each). VETASSESS documents submitted: 9 June 2014
> Partner: Occupation code: 261311, IELTS: 28 April 2014 Overall 8 (7+ each). ACS documents submitted: 9 June 2014


This is the ideal approach, to remain flexible. 

The fact that both of you did really well in IELTS is definitely appreciable. 

Good luck!


----------



## Wrangl3r

Read an article published in an Australian Government website, as mentioned by Assistant Minister for Immigration and Border Protection regarding 2014 SOL list.

"No existing occupations are being removed from the SOL, which currently lists 188 occupations that Australia needs.". - from In-demand trades added to the Skilled Occupation List

Let's wait for the complete and official list which is expected to be out very very soon.


----------



## pattern

Yeah, I saw that article, but won't rest until I see it with my own eyes on the 1st 
Thanks


----------



## sameer7106

I hope they dont change the csol


----------



## BKC

Hi Guys,

Finally it is been changed to completed and as per the VET policy they are not going to tell the outcome by mail or telephone.... Is there any other way that I can get to know the outcome. 


Cheers,
BKC


----------



## cancerianlrules

BKC said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally it is been changed to completed and as per the VET policy they are not going to tell the outcome by mail or telephone.... Is there any other way that I can get to know the outcome.
> 
> Cheers,
> BKC


I'm afraid there is no other way. 

But it should say 'Positive' tomorrow morning.


----------



## richiegupta

Hi, i am new to this forum. I have lodged vetasess on 24th Mat, submitted the documents same day and received acknowledgement on 26th May 2014. Applied under Retail Buyer ANZCO 639211. Any body else who have applied on this code and the response...


----------



## homeme

Is this occupation open ?


----------



## BKC

cancerianlrules said:


> I'm afraid there is no other way.
> 
> But it should say 'Positive' tomorrow morning.


Got my VET assessment and it is positive.....thanks you all for the support.


----------



## Nick80

BKC said:


> Got my VET assessment and it is positive.....thanks you all for the support.


Hi Mate,

Congratulations !!!!

Get ready for next move and all the best !!!!


----------



## richiegupta

homeme said:


> Is this occupation open ?


Yes, I have again crosschecked myself and with my agent as well. This is open. What do you say


----------



## Nick80

*639211*



richiegupta said:


> Yes, I have again crosschecked myself and with my agent as well. This is open. What do you say


Hi Richie,

Check on this link ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa 

Your occupation is showing available in CSOL but not open at the moment anywhere. Probably, need to wait untill July, 2014..

Since you have applied on 24th May, you need to wait 10-12 weeks as per TAT..

FYI.. Goodluck with the Vetassess..


----------



## richiegupta

Hi, as per my understanding, I need to get the state sponsorship for this ANZCO code and then we can go ahead. Please suggest


----------



## richiegupta

Hi, How can we check that which state is open for the sponsorship of ANZCO 639211


----------



## Nick80

richiegupta said:


> Hi, How can we check that which state is open for the sponsorship of ANZCO 639211


Please check on this link (already provided).

ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa


----------



## richiegupta

Thanks, also can we check when it was last open and also how frequently the list gets reviewed.

Actually, I am just thinking if I have wasted my money as the code is not open.


----------



## Nick80

richiegupta said:


> Thanks, also can we check when it was last open and also how frequently the list gets reviewed.
> 
> Actually, I am just thinking if I have wasted my money as the code is not open.


Hi Richie,

Please have patience untill July, 2014..

Everything will be clear after July, 2014.

Since you have already applied for VETASSESS, please think positive (+ve) and pray that this occupation remains in the upcoming list... ...

Just relaxxx....


----------



## gmgo.sg

Hi All...

I was away from this forum for a very long time...just for those who were waiting for an update from me and thought I would have got my result and stopped visiting this forum then you are wrong 

I am still waiting for VETASSESS outcome. Infact I stopped waiting and started concentrating on other things, VETASSESS result would come when it has to. I or my agent cannot do anything other than sending them emails or making calls to hear standard reply.

I am going to US this saturday for six months In sha Allah. Atleast this would keep me occupied.

All the best to all my friends on this forum.


----------



## Nick80

gmgo.sg said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I was away from this forum for a very long time...just for those who were waiting for an update from me and thought I would have got my result and stopped visiting this forum then you are wrong
> 
> I am still waiting for VETASSESS outcome. Infact I stopped waiting and started concentrating on other things, VETASSESS result would come when it has to. I or my agent cannot do anything other than sending them emails or making calls to hear standard reply.
> 
> I am going to US this saturday for six months In sha Allah. Atleast this would keep me occupied.
> 
> All the best to all my friends on this forum.


Hi gmgo.sg,

Indeed, it will come positive.. whenever it has to..

Wish you goodluck for your US hourney...

Dont for get this family (all of us) in your prayers .


----------



## Garry2684

good luck gmgo.sg

way to go dear.


----------



## homeme

gmgo.sg said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I was away from this forum for a very long time...just for those who were waiting for an update from me and thought I would have got my result and stopped visiting this forum then you are wrong
> 
> I am still waiting for VETASSESS outcome. Infact I stopped waiting and started concentrating on other things, VETASSESS result would come when it has to. I or my agent cannot do anything other than sending them emails or making calls to hear standard reply.
> 
> I am going to US this saturday for six months In sha Allah. Atleast this would keep me occupied.
> 
> All the best to all my friends on this forum.


Thanks for your update, we are sailing in same boat though ("Random Check"). As of now i received their communication for further documents and other details and I hope they are through with DIAC and back to VETASSESS completing my assessment may be, but anyhow still waiting.


----------



## homeme

richiegupta said:


> Thanks, also can we check when it was last open and also how frequently the list gets reviewed.
> 
> Actually, I am just thinking if I have wasted my money as the code is not open.


I would suggest that you should recheck it any of state sponsorship list yourself at present and also in the past status if it was present or not and don't rely only on agent, They are just only into eating your retainer fees and will reveal you only after your assessment that your occupation is not on any state list or SOL. This is a bitter truth that some occupation don't come back easy on state lists and you may get stranded.

The CSOL presence of many occupations gives agents a good opportunity to filch money from aspirants.


----------



## homeme

richiegupta said:


> Thanks, also can we check when it was last open and also how frequently the list gets reviewed.
> 
> Actually, I am just thinking if I have wasted my money as the code is not open.


As far as I can see, It was not there on any of the states list for long. Only NT can give you sponsorship only and only if you have some close relation to NT or you can provide them with a strong evidence of your employment prospects in NT i.e may be an job offer letter or openings in your occupation or related occupations.


----------



## Garry2684

Folks,

Changes to SOL and CSOL for the coming year have been released:

Link:

Changes to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and Skilled Occupation List (SOL)

Good Luck to all.


----------



## Nick80

Garry2684 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Changes to SOL and CSOL for the coming year have been released:
> 
> Link:
> 
> Changes to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and Skilled Occupation List (SOL)
> 
> Good Luck to all.


Thanks Garry Paajji !!

SUPER LIKE !!! Good luck to you too !!!

It's a good news for everyone out here


----------



## Sandy J

Garry2684 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Changes to SOL and CSOL for the coming year have been released:
> 
> Link:
> 
> Changes to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and Skilled Occupation List (SOL)
> 
> Good Luck to all.


Good piece of info. Thanks for sharing guru garry


----------



## Rahul82

Sandy J said:


> Good piece of info. Thanks for sharing guru garry


But they have not mentioned any changes....


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Rahul82 said:


> But they have not mentioned any changes....


Yes, there is no change in exisiting list, only addition of new occupations


----------



## Sandy J

Rahul82 said:


> But they have not mentioned any changes....


No changes my friend. Only additions.


----------



## axl84

Congrats guys. No removals from the list. Only additions!!

I applied to Vetassess on June 08th, my status changed from Lodged to In Progress today. Any idea how long it will take to get an answer? Also, does this mean that my documentation is complete and I don't need to send any further documentation?

Thanks,

Akhilesh.


----------



## Nick80

axl84 said:


> Congrats guys. No removals from the list. Only additions!!
> 
> I applied to Vetassess on June 08th, my status changed from Lodged to In Progress today. Any idea how long it will take to get an answer? Also, does this mean that my documentation is complete and I don't need to send any further documentation?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Akhilesh.


Hi Mate,

As per VETASSESS website, TAT is 10-12 weeks. Rest sometimes depends on occupation code complexity. But consider the TAT I.e 10-12 weeks 

Wish you goodluck for the positive outcome 
BTW you can attempt IELTS while waiting if you are not yet done with IELTS. This way you could save and utilize this time focusing on IELTS.


----------



## gary31

Guyz any idea about the occupations closed in act and occupations in special condition in south Australia , will they be in open status after July 1 ?


----------



## pattern

Hi guys,

My status changed from Lodged to In progress today  I guess this is considered to be fast development as the lodgement was on the 10th of June (Australian time).

----------------------------------------
Me: Occupation code: 224112; IELTS: 28 April 2014: Overall 8 (7+ each). VETASSESS documents submitted: 9 June 2014; changed to In progress on 19 June 214
Partner: Occupation code: 261311, IELTS: 28 April 2014 Overall 8 (7+ each). ACS documents submitted: 9 June 2014; changed to stage 4 on the 10 June 2014


----------



## cancerianlrules

pattern said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My status changed from Lodged to In progress today  I guess this is considered to be fast development as the lodgement was on the 10th of June (Australian time).
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> Me: Occupation code: 224112; IELTS: 28 April 2014: Overall 8 (7+ each). VETASSESS documents submitted: 9 June 2014; changed to In progress on 19 June 214
> Partner: Occupation code: 261311, IELTS: 28 April 2014 Overall 8 (7+ each). ACS documents submitted: 9 June 2014; changed to stage 4 on the 10 June 2014


Surely a good sign! All the best.


----------



## wallabie

sahil772 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there anybody who applied under "insurance agent 611211 ". I want to ask if the qualification is not relevant to this occupation but it is required level then will that be okay. Employment is highly relevant to nominated occupation which is more than 4 years.
> 
> I will appreciate all responses.
> 
> 
> Many thanks


Hi sahil, I think 3 yrs of relevant experience will substitute the need for the qualification. I am also applying for insurance agent, i do have 1.5 yrs experience as insurance agent and diploma in bus management from australia. do keep me posted of any updates.


----------



## Usmann_

Approaching 3 mnths .. still no answer from vetassess... :/


----------



## anesha

I am sorry if this has been addressed earlier. 

Please tell me if the documents to be submitted to Vetassass online need to be certified? 

Thank you


----------



## Nick80

anesha said:


> I am sorry if this has been addressed earlier.
> 
> Please tell me if the documents to be submitted to Vetassass online need to be certified?
> 
> Thank you


Hi Anesha,

Only the coloured scan will work!!!

Wish you good luck for the process


----------



## anesha

Nick80 said:


> Hi Anesha,
> 
> Only the coloured scan will work!!!
> 
> Wish you good luck for the process


Thank you nick for yr reply. But i still dont understand, 

does it mean i can submit scaned coloured copies of orginial or only coloured certified true copies of orginial? 

Do u understand wht i mean?


----------



## Santhosh.15

anesha said:


> Thank you nick for yr reply. But i still dont understand,
> 
> does it mean i can submit scaned coloured copies of orginial or only coloured certified true copies of orginial?
> 
> Do u understand wht i mean?


Hi

Coloured scanned copies are good enough. You need to notarize only the ones in B/W.

Good luck.


----------



## anesha

Thank u nick and santhosh.. 

Really appreciate it


----------



## tahanpaa

*Re*



anesha said:


> Thank u nick and santhosh..
> 
> Really appreciate it


U must scan from original one and true color scheme.


----------



## andy001

*More than 3 months and counting*

Hi All,
I have applied for skill assessment via VETASESS and status is 'in progress'. It has been 18 weeks since I submitted my application and more than 14 weeks since status has been changed to ‘in progress’. Please suggest me should I send the email requesting for status? Though I had sent one email 4 weeks back and reply was routine.
Thanks


----------



## homeme

andy001 said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for skill assessment via VETASESS and status is 'in progress'. It has been 18 weeks since I submitted my application and more than 14 weeks since status has been changed to ‘in progress’. Please suggest me should I send the email requesting for status? Though I had sent one email 4 weeks back and reply was routine.
> Thanks


You should mail them again or you can call them for status mentioning your reference No.


----------



## mike445566

*Query about anzsco 225412*

Hello friends 

i want to apply for australia pr for anzsco 225412
at present i am working as a medical representative.

As you know the first step is skill assessment.

I have done my graduation in arts which is not relevant to my profession but i have 8+ years experience in this field. 
What are the chances of positive skill assessment?
How much time it will take for this step?

Secondly, please sugest any good immigration agent in punjab who is expert in aus pr.

Please share your valuable experience regarding anzsco 225412.



Thanks


----------



## ssssss

Hi, 
I have submitted my appilication for 149914 ( Financial Institution Branch Manager) on 01-03-2014 and received the positive outcome today i.e. 25-06-2014 . Thats after 16 weeks. No verification calls or mails. 

One thing I wud like to share, I have uploaded pdfs which are just photographs from my mobile of my certs and notarised ( black and white) documents. And it went on all well. 

Thank
Sirisha


----------



## nazarwaheed

can anyone here help me out?
Got a 'negative' outcome on my 2 years BA degree and 2 year MSC degree.
the officer said the qualification level is below the required level

I was applying for the University Lecturer.

what is the best route for me now?


----------



## cancerianlrules

ssssss said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my appilication for 149914 ( Financial Institution Branch Manager) on 01-03-2014 and received the positive outcome today i.e. 25-06-2014 . Thats after 16 weeks. No verification calls or mails.
> 
> One thing I wud like to share, I have uploaded pdfs which are just photographs from my mobile of my certs and notarised ( black and white) documents. And it went on all well.
> 
> Thank
> Sirisha


Congratulations S!

All the best for the EOI submission.


----------



## cancerianlrules

mike445566 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> i want to apply for australia pr for anzsco 225412
> at present i am working as a medical representative.
> 
> As you know the first step is skill assessment.
> 
> I have done my graduation in arts which is not relevant to my profession but i have 8+ years experience in this field.
> What are the chances of positive skill assessment?
> How much time it will take for this step?
> 
> Secondly, please sugest any good immigration agent in punjab who is expert in aus pr.
> 
> Please share your valuable experience regarding anzsco 225412.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mike

If you do no have relevant qualification in your chosen occupation, Vetassess will have to rely on your work experience.

It will be difficult for anyone to judge the possibility of getting positive outcome. Unless if one has been in your situation and completed the assessment.

I would suggest you to avail the 'Vetassess Advisory Services' and obtain their opinion on the likelyhood of positive assessment.

You will be required to submit all proofs related to employment and education.

Good luck


----------



## nazarwaheed

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> If you do no have relevant qualification in your chosen occupation, Vetassess will have to rely on your work experience.
> 
> It will be difficult for anyone to judge the possibility of getting positive outcome. Unless if one has been in your situation and completed the assessment.
> 
> I would suggest you to avail the 'Vetassess Advisory Services' and obtain their opinion on the likelyhood of positive assessment.
> 
> You will be required to submit all proofs related to employment and education.
> 
> Good luck


not really. VETASSESS clearly access qualification and occupation separately. The outcome shall be negative if either is below the required level.


----------



## ssssss

cancerianlrules said:


> Congratulations S!
> 
> All the best for the EOI submission.


Thanks Cancerianrules.


----------



## cancerianlrules

nazarwaheed said:


> not really. VETASSESS clearly access qualification and occupation separately. The outcome shall be negative if either is below the required level.


May be you should read the vetassess website properly.

Read below

Group B
Level of Qualifications

Field of study

Employment
Qualification/s assessed at Australian Bachelor degree or Australian higher degree level with a highly relevant major and at least one year of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.

Or

Qualification/s assessed at Australian Bachelor degree or Australian higher degree level with another qualification with a highly relevant major assessed at either AQF Diploma, AQF Advanced Diploma, Australian Associate Degree or Australian Graduate Diploma level and at least two years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.

Or

*Qualification/s assessed at Australian Bachelor degree or Australian higher degree level with none of the above (means not relevant Degree)

and at least three years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.
*

Source:
Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------



## nazarwaheed

cancerianlrules said:


> May be you should read the vetassess website properly.
> 
> Read below
> 
> Group B
> Level of Qualifications
> 
> Field of study
> 
> Employment
> Qualification/s assessed at Australian Bachelor degree or Australian higher degree level with a highly relevant major and at least one year of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.
> 
> Or
> 
> Qualification/s assessed at Australian Bachelor degree or Australian higher degree level with another qualification with a highly relevant major assessed at either AQF Diploma, AQF Advanced Diploma, Australian Associate Degree or Australian Graduate Diploma level and at least two years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.
> 
> Or
> 
> *Qualification/s assessed at Australian Bachelor degree or Australian higher degree level with none of the above (means not relevant Degree)
> 
> and at least three years of highly relevant employment to the nominated occupation, completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of application for a Skills Assessment.
> *
> 
> Source:
> Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS



my bad !! i read the occupation wrong. i thought its in List-A


----------



## nazarwaheed

and cancericanrules can you help me in this 

"can anyone here help me out?
Got a 'negative' outcome on my 2 years BA degree and 2 year MSC degree.
the officer said the qualification level is below the required level

I was applying for the University Lecturer.

what is the best route for me now?"


----------



## cancerianlrules

nazarwaheed said:


> and cancericanrules can you help me in this
> 
> "can anyone here help me out?
> Got a 'negative' outcome on my 2 years BA degree and 2 year MSC degree.
> the officer said the qualification level is below the required level
> 
> I was applying for the University Lecturer.
> 
> what is the best route for me now?"


What was your total work experience,?


----------



## nazarwaheed

cancerianlrules said:


> What was your total work experience,?


5 years


----------



## mike445566

cancerianlrules said:


> hi mike
> 
> if you do no have relevant qualification in your chosen occupation, vetassess will have to rely on your work experience.
> 
> It will be difficult for anyone to judge the possibility of getting positive outcome. Unless if one has been in your situation and completed the assessment.
> 
> I would suggest you to avail the 'vetassess advisory services' and obtain their opinion on the likelyhood of positive assessment.
> 
> You will be required to submit all proofs related to employment and education.
> 
> Good luck


thanks dear


----------



## cancerianlrules

nazarwaheed said:


> 5 years


Did you have research papers published in journals, while you were a lecturer?


----------



## cancerianlrules

cancerianlrules said:


> Did you have research papers published in journals, while you were a lecturer?



I'm not sure what was the exact reason for negative outcome, but one of my friends got a negative outcome on the same occupation as he did not have research papers published. 

I have also heard that they have a list of universities that they recognise. If your university is not on their list of recognised univ, i guess they decline the application,

You can also consider going for the advisory service and ask them if you would be eligible for any Other occupation. 

All the best.


----------



## McJim

Queensland will remove a lot of occupations starting from 1 July.
http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/190-QSOL.pdf
It seems very few occupations available for offshore candidates.


----------



## nazarwaheed

cancerianlrules said:


> I'm not sure what was the exact reason for negative outcome, but one of my friends got a negative outcome on the same occupation as he did not have research papers published.
> 
> I have also heard that they have a list of universities that they recognise. If your university is not on their list of recognised univ, i guess they decline the application,
> 
> You can also consider going for the advisory service and ask them if you would be eligible for any Other occupation.
> 
> All the best.


i think because the undergraduate is only 2 years
yes i have research publications which i have not provided. shall i ?
but i want to be sure if 2 years is not the issue because i do not want to waste my reassessment fee


----------



## cancerianlrules

nazarwaheed said:


> i think because the undergraduate is only 2 years
> yes i have research publications which i have not provided. shall i ?
> but i want to be sure if 2 years is not the issue because i do not want to waste my reassessment fee


Bro

Two years should not be a problem. My degree was 2 years, distance education, yet considered as highly relevant! 

May be you should discuss with them the exact reason for negative assessment, then resolve the issue. 

All the best!


----------



## nazarwaheed

cancerianlrules said:


> Bro
> 
> Two years should not be a problem. My degree was 2 years, distance education, yet considered as highly relevant!
> 
> May be you should discuss with them the exact reason for negative assessment, then resolve the issue.
> 
> All the best!


can i discuss with them?
through which email?


----------



## cancerianlrules

nazarwaheed said:


> can i discuss with them?
> through which email?


Ofcourse you can! Just call their number given on the website with your application number between 3-5pm AEST!!

They are genuine people, and co-operate with all the matters!

My experience has been very good.


----------



## Wrangl3r

Sigh. Just read QLD updates on sponsored occupation and my occupation is no longer included in the new list effective July 1.


----------



## kulwantgill

Wrangl3r said:


> Sigh. Just read QLD updates on sponsored occupation and my occupation is no longer included in the new list effective July 1.


Provide link please..


----------



## andy001

Hi all, 

After a long wait today my application status is closed. Now I have to wait for two days to get result. Thanks to expats for their help and guidance.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## cancerianlrules

andy001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a long wait today my application status is closed. Now I have to wait for two days to get result. Thanks to expats for their help and guidance.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy


Finally!! Good luck bro, it'll will be positive.


----------



## gary31

Good news guyz 

SA list is updated , plz check ur occupations


----------



## gary31

Hi people

Can anyone give some some info on SS for south Australia

How much of funds we need to show

Can we show property evaluation if needed

How long it takes for invitation


----------



## grath99

Hey guys any update on ACT occupation list????


----------



## aunswa

Well, 
For now as far as I can see, they have just reopened the list from February. 
So, according to them, closed occupation will be reassessed in August.


----------



## Sandy J

gary31 said:


> Hi people
> 
> Can anyone give some some info on SS for south Australia
> 
> How much of funds we need to show
> 
> Although, they dont require detailing of your financial funds in segregation but it is advisable to show $20000 for single applicant. And this needs to be shown while submitting your nomination (in the form) not separately on a doc.
> 
> Can we show property evaluation if needed
> As I mentioned above, the assets and liquid funds needs to meet atleast $20000 for single applicant.(Not a hard and fast rule but advisable )
> 
> How long it takes for invitation


The maximum was 4weeks before July but you can check on the below.link for eligibility and other criteria.

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/eligibility_requirements


----------



## homeme

What a destiny....today received positive skills assessment and today itself the only available state S.A updated it's list removing my occupation from it's Occupation list which was there for the last 3 years in high availability up till last update.


----------



## cancerianlrules

homeme said:


> What a destiny....today received positive skills assessment and today itself the only available state S.A updated it's list removing my occupation from it's Occupation list which was there for the last 3 years in high availability up till last update.


Really sorry to hear that bro! Don't worry something will come up in the next couple of weeks!! 

All the best.


----------



## homeme

cancerianlrules said:


> Really sorry to hear that bro! Don't worry something will come up in the next couple of weeks!!
> 
> All the best.


Thanks..ya hoping for the best..lets see what comes up my way...


----------



## Sandy J

homeme said:


> What a destiny....today received positive skills assessment and today itself the only available state S.A updated it's list removing my occupation from it's Occupation list which was there for the last 3 years in high availability up till last update.


Everything happens for a reason. It.happened with most of us in the month of Feb when ACT closed their list after our assmnt. Stay positive and congrats for your assessment. Wait for few weeks, you will hear something good


----------



## sw0305

aunswa said:


> Well,
> For now as far as I can see, they have just reopened the list from February.
> So, according to them, closed occupation will be reassessed in August.


Where does it say 'closed occupation will be reassessed in August'??? Mine is closed in the February list and i was wondering if they will update their list for closed occupations or not???


----------



## aunswa

sw0305 said:


> Where does it say 'closed occupation will be reassessed in August'??? Mine is closed in the February list and i was wondering if they will update their list for closed occupations or not???


Well,
from reliable sources 
I had sent them an email about that and got answer stating that they will reassess closed occupation in August. So, I hope that they will do that and reopen most of them (included mine)...
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sw0305

aunswa said:


> Well,
> from reliable sources
> I had sent them an email about that and got answer stating that they will reassess closed occupation in August. So, I hope that they will do that and reopen most of them (included mine)...
> :fingerscrossed:


Wow.. u really pumped up my low mood back to hopeful again.. thank you so much..


----------



## godspeed9

updated signature


----------



## rashe_12

sw0305 said:


> Where does it say 'closed occupation will be reassessed in August'??? Mine is closed in the February list and i was wondering if they will update their list for closed occupations or not???


If you are talking about ACT, then yes!! They update their list in August. Last year too it was around the same time


----------



## andy001

cancerianlrules said:


> Finally!! Good luck bro, it'll will be positive.


Thanks for wishes cancerian. I got my results positive on next day. They have not deducted any experience. Now next step is EoI and SS.


----------



## soeid

homeme said:


> Thanks..ya hoping for the best..lets see what comes up my way...


Your VETASSESS application was finalized after 6 months????!!!


----------



## Garry2684

Time to update my signature.

Guys,

I have got my official invite from DIBP today. 

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Garry2684 said:


> Time to update my signature.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I have got my official invite from DIBP today.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Congrats brother Garry!

Your patience paid off!


----------



## gary31

Garry2684 said:


> Time to update my signature.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I have got my official invite from DIBP today.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Congrats , I hope u get the visa soon. God bless


----------



## Sandy J

Garry2684 said:


> Time to update my signature.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I have got my official invite from DIBP today.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Congrats Garry.


----------



## Garry2684

Thanks all  and good luck to you all too


----------



## umeshinaz

*Granted*

:boom:
Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....

I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...

In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....

Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...

Hats off... All the best


----------



## gary31

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...
> 
> In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...
> 
> Hats off... All the best


Congrats a lot buddy

I wish u all the best and wish a grant for everyone in this forum


----------



## Usha Abhilash

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...
> 
> In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...
> 
> Hats off... All the best


Congrats


----------



## waitingheadache

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats


Hey Usha Adhilash, I am so glad that I have found you . Haha. Bcz we are on the same boat on same day ticket!! LoL. 

I also have applied for IA on 30-May-2014. How far have you been? What is your status. Mine is "in progress". Anybody from vet called?


----------



## gary31

State nomination filed


----------



## Garry2684

gary31,

SA?


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> State nomination filed


Best of luck gary...


----------



## gary31

lakshay.vikas said:


> Best of luck gary...


Thank a lot buddy


----------



## gary31

Garry2684 said:


> gary31,
> 
> SA?


Yes buddy , my occupation is open in SA


----------



## lakshay.vikas

gary31 said:


> Yes buddy , my occupation is open in SA


Gary 31: on which date u applied ?


----------



## gary31

lakshay.vikas said:


> Gary 31: on which date u applied ?


July 3


----------



## soeid

Does VETASSESS contact as well universities for validation?


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Has anyone applied for Point Test Advice along with skill assessment? Is it required? and how will that have an impact on DIBP's assessment?


----------



## cancerianlrules

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Has anyone applied for Point Test Advice along with skill assessment? Is it required? and how will that have an impact on DIBP's assessment?


Hi Sourabh

I had applied for PTA along with the assessment.

PTA will be required if you are claiming points for more than 5 years of experience. 

Or in case if there is any ambiguity regarding the relevance of your employment, in addition to the minimum required experience.

To put it in perspective, I had 3 employers and claiming 3 years experience, employer 1 - 0.5 years, employer 2 - 0.5 years and employer 3 (current employer) - 2 years

If I just apply for Skill Assesment, Vet will assess my degree and 1 year relevant experience (minimum requirement for Group A occupations). That means, only one of my employment (employer 3) will be assessed to meet the minimum requirement of one year relevant experience with degree. I will not come to know if my other two employments are relevant or not. If I claim 5 points for all the three employments I may be at risk of over claiming, if DIBP finds my employments (not assessed by Vet) to be irrelevant.

To avoid this, I chose to go for PTA.

This situation is specific to my case, if you have worked for similar companies and performed similar duties it is likely that only skill assessment may be deemed sufficient.

Hope this makes sense.

Good luck


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Sourabh
> 
> I had applied for PTA along with the assessment.
> 
> PTA will be required if you are claiming points for more than 5 years of experience.
> 
> Or in case if there is any ambiguity regarding the relevance of your employment, in addition to the minimum required experience.
> 
> To put it in perspective, I had 3 employers and claiming 3 years experience, employer 1 - 0.5 years, employer 2 - 0.5 years and employer 3 (current employer) - 2 years
> 
> If I just apply for Skill Assesment, Vet will assess my degree and 1 year relevant experience (minimum requirement for Group A occupations). That means, only one of my employment (employer 3) will be assessed to meet the minimum requirement of one year relevant experience with degree. I will not come to know if my other two employments are relevant or not. If I claim 5 points for all the three employments I may be at risk of over claiming, if DIBP finds my employments (not assessed by Vet) to be irrelevant.
> 
> To avoid this, I chose to go for PTA.
> 
> This situation is specific to my case, if you have worked for similar companies and performed similar duties it is likely that only skill assessment may be deemed sufficient.
> 
> Hope this makes sense.
> 
> Good luck



Thanks Cancerianlrules. 

This is very much helpful. I think I shud opt for PTA as I will be claiming 10 Points for experience >5 Yrs and <10 and 3 employments.


----------



## sameer7106

Dear Frends,

i was applying for vetassess and got stuck at one point where it asks about the education background as *"PRIMARY EDUCATION AND SECONDARY EDUCATION"*. Please do let me know that hat should i put there [i hope this is not meant to be my kindergarden studies  ]

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## rifatja

*Negative out come of point test advice after visa lodge*

Hi

Is there any one have experience with review the point test assessment after receiving a negative outcome?
Please share your experience.

regards

Jalal


----------



## cancerianlrules

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Frends,
> 
> i was applying for vetassess and got stuck at one point where it asks about the education background as "PRIMARY EDUCATION AND SECONDARY EDUCATION". Please do let me know that hat should i put there
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Hi sameer

Primary education is your schooling from 1 to 7 standard (7 years) and secondary is 8th to 12th (5 years). Total 12 years of schooling!


----------



## The_Boss

rifatja said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there any one have experience with review the point test assessment after receiving a negative outcome?
> Please share your experience.
> 
> regards
> 
> Jalal


Hi Jalal,

Not sure what you mean by negative outcome for points test? Did vetassess assess your degree as diploma equivalent or did they give you less points for your work experience. 

If you can provide more info then we'll be in a better position to provide any suggestion.

By the way when did you apply for points advisory. I applied on June 3rd and still waiting for it. Was vetassess your skills assessing authority or other body?


----------



## The_Boss

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Thanks Cancerianlrules.
> 
> This is very much helpful. I think I shud opt for PTA as I will be claiming 10 Points for experience >5 Yrs and <10 and 3 employments.


It's better to go for PTA. You will for sure know how many points you can claim while submitting your EOI without any doubts in your mind.

Unfortunately, I did not do it along with my skills assessment and now have submitted another application with vetassess  My bad should have done both together.


----------



## The_Boss

lakshay.vikas said:


> Gary 31: on which date u applied ?


Vikas your results should be out anytime next week. Get prepared for the celebration!!!


----------



## Garry2684

rifatja said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there any one have experience with review the point test assessment after receiving a negative outcome?
> Please share your experience.
> 
> regards
> 
> Jalal


Jalal,

I believe there is some confusion in your understanding for PTA. PTA is issued by the assessing authority, which is the first step. 

So, what I understand is that you are asking whether PTA is affected due to a negative outcome of one's assessment. It would be a peculiar case, though, I believe that one would not receive PTA at all, if the outcome is negative. 

Hope that answers your query. If not, be more specific with your question,

Thanks,


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,

I have done the payment for Vetassess skills assessment today and they sent me a mail to upload the colour scanned documents with in 30 days. So I have below doubts please provide your suggestions.

1) Vetassess Processing time counts from Payment date or Documents sent date or Vetassess Acknowledged date?

2) How long does the process takes? Is it still going to take more than 12 weeks.

3) I have gone with Vetasses Advisory services and they have told that I will get the positive outcome for the skill assessment. But is there any chances that VETASSESS may give Negative outcome even though advisory services says positive, if so what could be the reasons to give Negative Outcome?.

I have forwarded my application to VETASSESS Skills Assessment based on the advice provided by Advisory services. Fingers Crossed...


----------



## The_Boss

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have done the payment for Vetassess skills assessment today and they sent me a mail to upload the colour scanned documents with in 30 days. So I have below doubts please provide your suggestions.
> 
> 1) Vetassess Processing time counts from Payment date or Documents sent date or Vetassess Acknowledged date?
> 
> 2) How long does the process takes? Is it still going to take more than 12 weeks.
> 
> 3) I have gone with Vetasses Advisory services and they have told that I will get the positive outcome for the skill assessment. But is there any chances that VETASSESS may give Negative outcome even though advisory services says positive, if so what could be the reasons to give Negative Outcome?.
> 
> I have forwarded my application to VETASSESS Skills Assessment based on the advice provided by Advisory services. Fingers Crossed...


1) Acknowledgement date
2) Usually takes 13-14 weeks. Since you've already used their advisory service (my guess) it shouldn't take more than 12 weeks for you since the initial screening of documents is already complete
3) If they have told you at the advisory service that you will get a positive outcome you will get it  Just a matter of time so sit back and relax


----------



## The_Boss

Garry2684 said:


> Jalal,
> 
> I believe there is some confusion in your understanding for PTA. PTA is issued by the assessing authority, which is the first step.
> 
> So, what I understand is that you are asking whether PTA is affected due to a negative outcome of one's assessment. It would be a peculiar case, though, I believe that one would not receive PTA at all, if the outcome is negative.
> 
> Hope that answers your query. If not, be more specific with your question,
> 
> Thanks,


Hey Garry Jalal has already applied for visa so has a positive skills assessment.

Hope he comes back and gives more details....


----------



## pattern

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have done the payment for Vetassess skills assessment today and they sent me a mail to upload the colour scanned documents with in 30 days. So I have below doubts please provide your suggestions.
> 
> 1) Vetassess Processing time counts from Payment date or Documents sent date or Vetassess Acknowledged date?
> 
> 2) How long does the process takes? Is it still going to take more than 12 weeks.
> 
> 3) I have gone with Vetasses Advisory services and they have told that I will get the positive outcome for the skill assessment. But is there any chances that VETASSESS may give Negative outcome even though advisory services says positive, if so what could be the reasons to give Negative Outcome?.
> 
> I have forwarded my application to VETASSESS Skills Assessment based on the advice provided by Advisory services. Fingers Crossed...


Hi,

I've seen here and on other forums that the 12 weeks are being counted from the date of Submission, which is the date you registered (before paying and uploading the docs). Unfortunately according to the timelines of other people it may take more than 12 weeks  I decided not to wait for my assessment and we've lodged the EOI only based on my partner's skill assessment.

One reason for VETASSESS to give a negative outcome even after a positive advisory service is if they find that some of your documents were forged or not legit, because they do not check the authenticity of the documents as part of the advisory service (this is only my understanding, I am not an expert in this, just another expat wanna be)


----------



## Zubin_77

Guys,
Can someone pls help, i am confused. I want to know how important is PTA?

I have got a positive assessment from VET and they have assessed 3 years of employment as relevant. 
(I guess that is the maximum number of years they assess, irrespective of the number of work experience you submit)

However, I will be claiming points for over 8 years of experience. Can I go ahead and file my EOI without any worry? or is it compulsory to take the PTA service since I am claiming points for more that what VET has assessed.

I thought PTA was an optional advisory service and it only helps in assessment process and not after you have received your positive assessment.

Can someone throw some light that in my above case, is PTA service compulsory for me?


Thanks
Zubin


----------



## Black_Rose

Zubin_77 said:


> Guys, Can someone pls help, i am confused. I want to know how important is PTA? I have got a positive assessment from VET and they have assessed 3 years of employment as relevant. (I guess that is the maximum number of years they assess, irrespective of the number of work experience you submit) However, I will be claiming points for over 8 years of experience. Can I go ahead and file my EOI without any worry? or is it compulsory to take the PTA service since I am claiming points for more that what VET has assessed. I thought PTA was an optional advisory service and it only helps in assessment process and not after you have received your positive assessment. Can someone throw some light that in my above case, is PTA service compulsory for me? Thanks Zubin


U don't need a PTA. It's completely optional.


----------



## anesha

Zubin_77 said:


> Guys,
> Can someone pls help, i am confused. I want to know how important is PTA?
> 
> I have got a positive assessment from VET and they have assessed 3 years of employment as relevant.
> (I guess that is the maximum number of years they assess, irrespective of the number of work experience you submit)
> 
> However, I will be claiming points for over 8 years of experience. Can I go ahead and file my EOI without any worry? or is it compulsory to take the PTA service since I am claiming points for more that what VET has assessed.
> 
> I thought PTA was an optional advisory service and it only helps in assessment process and not after you have received your positive assessment.
> 
> Can someone throw some light that in my above case, is PTA service compulsory for me?
> 
> Thanks
> Zubin


In my opinion, it might be worth it to apply for PTA seprately as u r claiming points for 8 yrs work experience..u can be more assured of yr points claim for visa


----------



## sameer7106

Dear Frends,

i am thinking to apply for the advisory services of vetassess ( as my case is complex). I have created my id and password for Advisory Service – General Occupations but after logging i am only getting two sub heads
1) Track your application
2) Change your personal details

Now my question is that from where i have to go and apply for the advisoy as i cant find any link apart from the two subheads which i mentioned above, please help.

Regards,
Sammer


----------



## Zubin_77

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Frends,
> 
> i am thinking to apply for the advisory services of vetassess ( as my case is complex). I have created my id and password for Advisory Service – General Occupations but after logging i am only getting two sub heads
> 1) Track your application
> 2) Change your personal details
> 
> Now my question is that from where i have to go and apply for the advisoy as i cant find any link apart from the two subheads which i mentioned above, please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Sammer



Sameer,
I guess the advisory service is temporarily closed and will get restarted from 15th July onwards. I had read on their website last week.
Pls recheck.

Zubin


----------



## sameer7106

Zubin_77 said:


> Sameer,
> I guess the advisory service is temporarily closed and will get restarted from 15th July onwards. I had read on their website last week.
> Pls recheck.
> 
> Zubin


Yeah it says the same that "The Advisory Service will be temporarily suspended from 10 June and will resume close to 15 July. All pending enquiries for which payment has been received before 10 June will be responded to within the normal service standards. We appreciate your understanding in this matter."


----------



## sameer7106

Well, how much time does the advisory service take to give the outcome, i hope its not 12 weeks


----------



## mike_0707

Advisory service takes 7 - 10 working days i got mine on 10th day after mailing them and it costs 130$ but while lodging for Formal skills assessment you can give the reference number of VETASSESS Advisory services and can avail 50$ discount. 

Stlil confused whether the processing time for VETASSESS skill assessment (12 to 13 weeks) counts from Payment Date/ Docs Submitted Date/Vetassess Acknowledged Date. Some posted its Registered date and some says its Acknowledge Date highly appreciate if some one can help out with correct info...


----------



## waitingheadache

Anybody applied to Vetassess on end of May 2014?? Have you heard anything from Vetassess or what is your status showing in your online account when you login??

Very tensed .......


----------



## The_Boss

waitingheadache said:


> Anybody applied to Vetassess on end of May 2014?? Have you heard anything from Vetassess or what is your status showing in your online account when you login??
> 
> Very tensed .......


Hey, Vetassess takes 12 weeks min to process a skills assessment. Looking at your application date you will receive it only during Aug-Sep


----------



## oz_rockz

Finally, after 13 long weeks VETASSESS made a verification call to my wife's current employer today and that too after being asked about the progress of the application. We just sent them an email yesterday asking for any updates on our application as we had lodged the application on Apr 15th and hadn't got any verification calls or requests from them asking for any additional documents.

How long more would this wait last would be difficult to say but I hope that the assessment is +ve even if it takes a few more weeks.


----------



## The_Boss

oz_rockz said:


> Finally, after 13 long weeks VETASSESS made a verification call to my wife's current employer today and that too after being asked about the progress of the application. We just sent them an email yesterday asking for any updates on our application as we had lodged the application on Apr 15th and hadn't got any verification calls or requests from them asking for any additional documents.
> 
> How long more would this wait last would be difficult to say but I hope that the assessment is +ve even if it takes a few more weeks.


Your assessment shall be complete by friday or monday latest.....


----------



## gprocksu

Applied on 28th of March 2014 and got assessment "Positive" on 10th July 2014. Took approx 14 weeks.


----------



## oz_rockz

I hope so... 


The_Boss said:


> Your assessment shall be complete by friday or monday latest.....


----------



## oz_rockz

Congratulations! 



gprocksu said:


> Applied on 28th of March 2014 and got assessment "Positive" on 10th July 2014. Took approx 14 weeks.


----------



## mike_0707

oz_rockz said:


> Finally, after 13 long weeks VETASSESS made a verification call to my wife's current employer today and that too after being asked about the progress of the application. We just sent them an email yesterday asking for any updates on our application as we had lodged the application on Apr 15th and hadn't got any verification calls or requests from them asking for any additional documents.
> 
> How long more would this wait last would be difficult to say but I hope that the assessment is +ve even if it takes a few more weeks.



Hi oz_rockz,

What questions vetassess asks the employer any idea??


----------



## waitingheadache

The_Boss said:


> Hey, Vetassess takes 12 weeks min to process a skills assessment. Looking at your application date you will receive it only during Aug-Sep


Yeah, I also hope so.... August maybe my time  .... veryyyyy much tensed... as 7 weeks already passed ..... what questions they ask when they call the applicant & employer?? Did they call you as well??


----------



## The_Boss

waitingheadache said:


> Yeah, I also hope so.... August maybe my time  .... veryyyyy much tensed... as 7 weeks already passed ..... what questions they ask when they call the applicant & employer?? Did they call you as well??


When I say August - means August end or early September. But do call them once you complete 12/13 weeks if you still haven't received the outcome by then. They will prioritize your application once you've crossed their average processing times. So don't forget to call them if you have crossed the avg processing time.

Yes, they called my employer and asked basic info like date of joining, designation, date of promotion, last working day and worked in which field (example manufacturing, banking, insurance etc...). Immediately after talking to my employer I got a call from them asking me the above questions + brief overview of my roles and responsibilities (2-3 points). 2 days after verification was done I got positive outcome :drum:eace:

Nothing to worry it's all very basic questions. Remember, not all applicants get verification calls it's random.....


----------



## Usha Abhilash

gprocksu said:


> Applied on 28th of March 2014 and got assessment "Positive" on 10th July 2014. Took approx 14 weeks.


Congrats


----------



## oz_rockz

No idea what questions they asked specifically to my wife's employer but it's most likely similar to what The_Boss has mentioned.



mike_0707 said:


> Hi oz_rockz,
> 
> What questions vetassess asks the employer any idea??


----------



## riaz017

I lodged my vetassess application on 14th july and the application status came as in progress from 15 july. Anyone has any idea when can the assessment be finished?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

riaz017 said:


> I lodged my vetassess application on 14th july and the application status came as in progress from 15 july. Anyone has any idea when can the assessment be finished?


The approximate time for assessment is 10-12 working weeks once all documents required for assessment have been received by VETASSESS. Some cases may take longer depending on the complexity level of the case.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> The approximate time for assessment is 10-12 working weeks once all documents required for assessment have been received by VETASSESS. Some cases may take longer depending on the complexity level of the case.


as per the latest trend.. dnt expect anything before 12 weeks of time..


----------



## mike_0707

riaz017 said:


> I lodged my vetassess application on 14th july and the application status came as in progress from 15 july. Anyone has any idea when can the assessment be finished?


HI riaz017,

I have made the payment on 11th July and uploaded the docs on 12th july. The status changed to In Progress on 14th July. from here it takes minimum 10-12 weeks and in some cases it may take more than 12weeks.


----------



## waitingheadache

The_Boss said:


> When I say August - means August end or early September. But do call them once you complete 12/13 weeks if you still haven't received the outcome by then. They will prioritize your application once you've crossed their average processing times. So don't forget to call them if you have crossed the avg processing time.
> 
> Yes, they called my employer and asked basic info like date of joining, designation, date of promotion, last working day and worked in which field (example manufacturing, banking, insurance etc...). Immediately after talking to my employer I got a call from them asking me the above questions + brief overview of my roles and responsibilities (2-3 points). 2 days after verification was done I got positive outcome :drum:eace:
> 
> Nothing to worry it's all very basic questions. Remember, not all applicants get verification calls it's random.....


Thanks The_Boss for your help  ......This will help me a lot...I was veryyyyyyy tensed...... now lil bit know what will happen next....will prepare myself mentally...


----------



## waitingheadache

Usha Abhilash said:


> The approximate time for assessment is 10-12 working weeks once all documents required for assessment have been received by VETASSESS. Some cases may take longer depending on the complexity level of the case.


hey Usha Abhilash, we both applied on the same date for the same code. At least there is somebody with me . plz let me know whenever you get any knock from VET. I will also inform you  . Are you planning for 189 or 190?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

waitingheadache said:


> hey Usha Abhilash, we both applied on the same date for the same code. At least there is somebody with me . plz let me know whenever you get any knock from VET. I will also inform you  . Are you planning for 189 or 190?


LOL.. sir please see my signature as well...


----------



## soeid

My sister's VETASSESS was submitted 13/7 but it says on the portal lodged date is 15/7 and since then status is "IN PROGRESS"


----------



## Usha Abhilash

waitingheadache said:


> hey Usha Abhilash, we both applied on the same date for the same code. At least there is somebody with me . plz let me know whenever you get any knock from VET. I will also inform you  . Are you planning for 189 or 190?


Hi waitingheadache, shall surely keep you posted. Planning for 189.


----------



## waitingheadache

nitinmoudgil said:


> LOL.. sir please see my signature as well...


Hi nitinmoudgil, :yo:

sorry missed you . 

WoW....now we are 3 waiting for the egg to be boiled  haha

Let's pray for the best. Have you applied yourself, or by agent?? What about ielts score?? are you planning for 189 or, 190?

Thanks


----------



## nitinmoudgil

waitingheadache said:


> Hi nitinmoudgil, :yo:
> 
> sorry missed you .
> 
> WoW....now we are 3 waiting for the egg to be boiled  haha
> 
> Let's pray for the best. Have you applied yourself, or by agent?? What about ielts score?? are you planning for 189 or, 190?
> 
> Thanks


YEs i applied thru agent... and i am planning for 190... coz i am not claiming for employment... and also i have 3 yr less exp... what about you... hows u gonna proceed


----------



## waitingheadache

nitinmoudgil said:


> YEs i applied thru agent... and i am planning for 190... coz i am not claiming for employment... and also i have 3 yr less exp... what about you... hows u gonna proceed


I am doing it all by myself, no agent.... targeting 7 in ielts, if not then will proceed for 489 by family sponsorship. Otherwise I will also go for 190 if I get 7 in ielts. bcz exp is less than 3 years.....


----------



## nitinmoudgil

waitingheadache said:


> I am doing it all by myself, no agent.... targeting 7 in ielts, if not then will proceed for 489 by family sponsorship. Otherwise I will also go for 190 if I get 7 in ielts. bcz exp is less than 3 years.....


so you taking any coaching or what ?? plus.. what is the target date you are picking for ilets


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Hi waitingheadache & nitin,

Its better to keep IELTS score ready by the time you get the vet result. Or else, the EOI submission will be delayed.


----------



## waitingheadache

*Hey nitinmoudgil,* yes I have taken coaching for IELTS & coaching is completed. I am preparing myself for early in SEP'14 to sit for IELTS. Bcz still I am not confident enough for 7.  Did you sit for IELTS before??

*Usha Abhilash*, you are right, it's better to sit for IELTS as soon as possible. But I am not getting confidence. Can you plz share, how did you bring confidence in yourself for 7 score?  Sorry if you think I am asking a very hard question  .


----------



## Usha Abhilash

waitingheadache said:


> *Hey nitinmoudgil,* yes I have taken coaching for IELTS & coaching is completed. I am preparing myself for early in SEP'14 to sit for IELTS. Bcz still I am not confident enough for 7.  Did you sit for IELTS before??
> 
> *Usha Abhilash*, you are right, it's better to sit for IELTS as soon as possible. But I am not getting confidence. Can you plz share, how did you bring confidence in yourself for 7 score?  Sorry if you think I am asking a very hard question  .


Hi, I had also taken coaching. The tips they give are really useful. They provided me with the practice test materials and I did it from home. I was weak in listening and reading. So concentrated on that. In reading the most difficult part for me was the True/False/Not Given part. Did one listening and reading every day including Sundays. Once I started getting 7.5 to 8, I became confident. Did about 5 mock tests before sitting the exam. And I took the General module.


----------



## oz_rockz

Finally got a +ve VETASSESS result today for occupation code 134214 after the 14th week. 

Got a verification call to employer on 16th and the result was made known on the 22nd. After the 13th week got over, we just sent a reminder to VETASSESS asking about the progress.


----------



## waitingheadache

oz_rockz said:


> Finally got a +ve VETASSESS result today for occupation code 134214 after the 14th week.
> 
> Got a verification call to employer on 16th and the result was made known on the 22nd. After the 13th week got over, we just sent a reminder to VETASSESS asking about the progress.


oz_rockz, Congratulation man  . 

So, u got your result after 6 days of verification call!!! Strange, bcz they took another 6 days to decide after verification, just to give you the letter??? haha... they are getting lazy day by day. 

By the way, what questions did they ask your employer & you??? Kindly share with us. It will help us a lot....plz

Thanks


----------



## oz_rockz

Thank you! 
The letter came 6 days after the verification call but it was dated 17th. So I am guessing that they took their decisions but delayed posting the letter.

BTW the assessment is for my wife as she is the main applicant. The verification call lasted just 1 min or so and was made to the director. They just verified if she (director) had indeed given the reference letter, a few things about her roles and responsibilities and to whom she was reporting to.



waitingheadache said:


> oz_rockz, Congratulation man  .
> 
> So, u got your result after 6 days of verification call!!! Strange, bcz they took another 6 days to decide after verification, just to give you the letter??? haha... they are getting lazy day by day.
> 
> By the way, what questions did they ask your employer & you??? Kindly share with us. It will help us a lot....plz
> 
> Thanks


----------



## waitingheadache

oz_rockz said:


> Thank you!
> The letter came 6 days after the verification call but it was dated 17th. So I am guessing that they took their decisions but delayed posting the letter.
> 
> BTW the assessment is for my wife as she is the main applicant. The verification call lasted just 1 min or so and was made to the director. They just verified if she (director) had indeed given the reference letter, a few things about her roles and responsibilities and to whom she was reporting to.


Thanks for the info mate. But, didn't they call your wife as well? And did they call her boss's mobile directly or land line?? Bcz my boss is very bzy in meetings  , hard to get through landline . which visa are you planning for 189 or 190 or 489??


----------



## oz_rockz

No they did not call my wife. Her director was called on the land line mentioned and not on her mobile. 
Well, we are hoping to go with a 189 visa if we can manage enough points.



waitingheadache said:


> Thanks for the info mate. But, didn't they call your wife as well? And did they call her boss's mobile directly or land line?? Bcz my boss is very bzy in meetings  , hard to get through landline . which visa are you planning for 189 or 190 or 489??


----------



## oz_rockz

Guys, I have a small clarification regarding the assessment points to be claimed for EOI. As few people go wrong with the interpretation of points and get rejected, I just want to make sure we do not do so. The Vetassess letter seems straight forward but still it will help to know your thoughts on it, if we are doing the right thing.

------ Following are the extracts from the letter -------
Required Skill Level:

This occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation.

In addition to this, applicants must have at least one year of post *qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. If the qualification(s) are not at the required educational level, or if the employment has been completed prior to the qualification, then the employment will be assessed below the required skill level.

Qualification/s: Master of Social Work awarded in 2007 by ****************** is at the required level.
Field of study Social Work is highly relevant.

Employment assessed: Senior Program Officer, ********************* (04/2009 to 07/2014)
Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills Assessment.

The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
----------------------------------------------------------------

She is with the current employer since 02/2009 but the letter mentions from 04/2009 (is that an oversight on their part?). It says more than 3 yrs is assessed as highly relevant. She worked in a lower level post for 2 yrs for a previous employer from 2007-2009 but a closely related occupation. 

The question now is -
* Should we calculate the points for employment for more than 5 yrs+ and claim 10 points or 
* As the requirement for +ve assessment is 1yr at appropriate level for at least 1yr, can we only claim points after reducing 1yr from the total yrs in this post and claim only 5 points?

Also as the educational level required is of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree or higher degree and has been assessed at required level and being highly relevant. Can we claim 15 points for education?

Thank you for all your help and kind words from a lot of folks on this forum that helped us reach the steps till here.


----------



## trombok.c

*Me toooo !*

hi there

I applied for skill assessment in VETASSESS on 16th of april 2014. Just looking for ne1 who has applied around the same time.....


----------



## learningc

*Vetesses skill assessment 2014*

Hi all,


I have applied for vetassess skill assessment on March 25th 2014 ... so far haven't received any update... now its almost 18weeks... can somebody let me know the time frame


----------



## learningc

trombok.c said:


> hi there
> 
> I applied for skill assessment in VETASSESS on 16th of april 2014. Just looking for ne1 who has applied around the same time.....



I applied on 25th mar 2014... still waiting for update:fingerscrossed:


----------



## oz_rockz

It should take on average 12 to 14 weeks for an outcome these days. There are seems to be a big delay in your case. I would suggest that you contact them at the earliest. I did so soon after the 13th week passed and got the result within a few more days after that. 



learningc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have applied for vetassess skill assessment on March 25th 2014 ... so far haven't received any update... now its almost 18weeks... can somebody let me know the time frame


----------



## learningc

oz_rockz said:


> It should take on average 12 to 14 weeks for an outcome these days. There are seems to be a big delay in your case. I would suggest that you contact them at the earliest. I did so soon after the 13th week passed and got the result within a few more days after that.


hey thank you!
I have applied it through a MARA agent.... and he says now a days it usually takes 4months....anyways I think its time to follow up... and hopefully the outcome is +ve:fingerscrossed:


----------



## oz_rockz

Even I had applied through an agent but made them follow up with VETASSESS when there was no news even after 13th week. The very next day we got a verification call to the employer. So, I believe that a followup is important for them prioritize your application.
Some delays may be due to the complexity of the case but there is no harm nonetheless in a simple followup.



learningc said:


> hey thank you!
> I have applied it through a MARA agent.... and he says now a days it usually takes 4months....anyways I think its time to follow up... and hopefully the outcome is +ve:fingerscrossed:


----------



## learningc

hmmm ..will follow up


----------



## learningc

just wanted to check like... we have already done advisory for our profile/occupation ...is there still a chances that the occupation advised not matching to the job (or) chances of negative skill assessment?


----------



## lovetosmack

Guys.. Do you have any tracker sheet for wait times for Vetassess assessment you are following ?


----------



## learningc

pattern said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've seen here and on other forums that the 12 weeks are being counted from the date of Submission, which is the date you registered (before paying and uploading the docs). Unfortunately according to the timelines of other people it may take more than 12 weeks  I decided not to wait for my assessment and we've lodged the EOI only based on my partner's skill assessment.
> 
> One reason for VETASSESS to give a negative outcome even after a positive advisory service is if they find that some of your documents were forged or not legit, because they do not check the authenticity of the documents as part of the advisory service (this is only my understanding, I am not an expert in this, just another expat wanna be)


Hi,
I have applied on occupational code 224711 which was advised by vetasses advisory.... however today my agent told that a case officer has called and told that my current job role and 224711 roles have a very little match... but the agent have sent a clear mail claiming the advisory report by them on the basis we proceeded for skill assessment ....
im really worried what's going on ???


----------



## waitingheadache

lovetosmack said:


> Guys.. Do you have any tracker sheet for wait times for Vetassess assessment you are following ?


Hello lovetosmack,

from your signature, I can see that you have a dependent mother. So, have you applied for your mother together as well when you applied for 190 visa on same application??? Plz let me know. Thanks


----------



## lovetosmack

waitingheadache said:


> Hello lovetosmack,
> 
> from your signature, I can see that you have a dependent mother. So, have you applied for your mother together as well when you applied for 190 visa on same application??? Plz let me know. Thanks


Yes. My mother is a widow & dependent on me. So, I have included her and got it. For more queries, visit and post it here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...kids-including-applicants-please-join-14.html


----------



## oz_rockz

Can any seniors plz let me know your thoughts on this? Thanks!



oz_rockz said:


> Guys, I have a small clarification regarding the assessment points to be claimed for EOI. As few people go wrong with the interpretation of points and get rejected, I just want to make sure we do not do so. The Vetassess letter seems straight forward but still it will help to know your thoughts on it, if we are doing the right thing.
> 
> ------ Following are the extracts from the letter -------
> Required Skill Level:
> 
> This occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation.
> 
> In addition to this, applicants must have at least one year of post *qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. If the qualification(s) are not at the required educational level, or if the employment has been completed prior to the qualification, then the employment will be assessed below the required skill level.
> 
> Qualification/s: Master of Social Work awarded in 2007 by ****************** is at the required level.
> Field of study Social Work is highly relevant.
> 
> Employment assessed: Senior Program Officer, ********************* (04/2009 to 07/2014)
> Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills Assessment.
> 
> The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> She is with the current employer since 02/2009 but the letter mentions from 04/2009 (is that an oversight on their part?). It says more than 3 yrs is assessed as highly relevant. She worked in a lower level post for 2 yrs for a previous employer from 2007-2009 but a closely related occupation.
> 
> The question now is -
> * Should we calculate the points for employment for more than 5 yrs+ and claim 10 points or
> * As the requirement for +ve assessment is 1yr at appropriate level for at least 1yr, can we only claim points after reducing 1yr from the total yrs in this post and claim only 5 points?
> 
> Also as the educational level required is of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor degree or higher degree and has been assessed at required level and being highly relevant. Can we claim 15 points for education?
> 
> Thank you for all your help and kind words from a lot of folks on this forum that helped us reach the steps till here.


----------



## seoprasad

Hello All,

I'm Planning to apply for 190 visa for Quality Assurance Manager. Anyone got +ve assessment for this occupation?


----------



## Zubin_77

Guys,
1) I have got a positive assessment from Vetassess for last 3 years of employment. However, I will be claiming points for over 8 years of employment. Which means, that I will now have to go for the PTA. Am i right ?

2) I tried the PTA service and they are only asking for my education proofs and not my emplyment proofs. I am not sure what to do. Can anyone please help / suggest should I do?


Thanks
Zubin


----------



## seoprasad

Hello Guyz... I am new to this forum.. Can someone help me please 

What are chances of the VETASSES authorities to do a employment verification. As the working times in my current organisation will not lap with Australian timings. I am worried how my employment verification will be done in this situation. Will there be a negative outcome because of this????

Kindly Advise...

Also Is there anyone who applied for Quality Assurance Manager 139914.. How many of you got positive??? ( just as an encouraging factor to myself)


----------



## Garry2684

seoprasad said:


> Hello Guyz... I am new to this forum.. Can someone help me please
> 
> What are chances of the VETASSES authorities to do a employment verification. As the working times in my current organisation will not lap with Australian timings. I am worried how my employment verification will be done in this situation. Will there be a negative outcome because of this????
> 
> Kindly Advise...
> 
> Also Is there anyone who applied for Quality Assurance Manager 139914.. How many of you got positive??? ( just as an encouraging factor to myself)


Hi Seoprasad,

Dont worry, if they are unable to reach your employer, they will send an email.

Cheers,


----------



## pratsi90

Zubin_77 said:


> Guys,
> 1) I have got a positive assessment from Vetassess for last 3 years of employment. However, I will be claiming points for over 8 years of employment. Which means, that I will now have to go for the PTA. Am i right ?
> 
> 2) I tried the PTA service and they are only asking for my education proofs and not my emplyment proofs. I am not sure what to do. Can anyone please help / suggest should I do?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Zubin


Dear Zubin,

You don't need to apply online in order to get PTA for your employment. I would suggest you to fill SRG35 form and send employment documents along with it through courier.
Here is the link

http://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/SRG35 Application.pdf

Hope it helps..

Thank you


----------



## seoprasad

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Seoprasad,
> 
> Dont worry, if they are unable to reach your employer, they will send an email.
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you Garry for the valid info, do you have anyone who applied for this occupation?


----------



## meenal_sm

HI,

I have applied on 14th May. Documents submitted on 30th May.
Waiting for the result. 8 weeks passed.


----------



## learningc

Hi ALL,

I have applied on occupational code 224711 which was advised by vetasses advisory.... however today my agent told that a case officer has called and told that my current job role and 224711 roles have a very little match... but the agent have sent a mail claiming the advisory report by them on the basis we proceeded for skill assessment ....
im really worried what's going on ???


----------



## learningc

meenal_sm said:


> HI,
> 
> I have applied on 14th May. Documents submitted on 30th May.
> Waiting for the result. 8 weeks passed.


what is your occupational code? I have applied for 224711... still waiting for vet SA...


----------



## Garry2684

learningc said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> I have applied on occupational code 224711 which was advised by vetasses advisory.... however today my agent told that a case officer has called and told that my current job role and 224711 roles have a very little match... but the agent have sent a mail claiming the advisory report by them on the basis we proceeded for skill assessment ....
> im really worried what's going on ???


Hi Learningc,

Advisory services are usually based on your designation and is not a core analysis of your job responsibilities. In advisory, they see your designation and find the closest match in their occupation list.

When you submit all your documentation for the final evaluation, they need a very close match or mapping job responsibilities for the evaluation.

Did you submit employer reference letters with details of your job responsibilities and did you match your responsibilities with ANZSCO code of the nominated occupation?

thanks,


----------



## meenal_sm

learningc said:


> what is your occupational code? I have applied for 224711... still waiting for vet SA...


My Occupational code is 223111(Human Resource Adviser)


----------



## meenal_sm

seoprasad said:


> Hey Menal,
> 
> Which state u r planning for? and which occupation u hv applied?


Any state will do as long as i get state sponsorship and a job . I have applied for Human Resource Adviser (223111)


----------



## seoprasad

meenal_sm said:


> Any state will do as long as i get state sponsorship and a job . I have applied for Human Resource Adviser (223111)


Thanks for the info Menal, on this monday I'm applying for Skill assessment for the occupation 139914 Quality Assurance Manager.


----------



## sairavi

After 3 months recd a + assessment inc PTA, waiting for states to open for T&D.


----------



## meenal_sm

Congrats. All the best for rest of the process


----------



## waitingheadache

sairavi said:


> After 3 months recd a + assessment inc PTA, waiting for states to open for T&D.


 Congratz Sairavi

did you receive any verification call from VET?? if so, what qustions did they ask?? plz share.... thanx


----------



## sairavi

No verif calls were made to my employers, i received a call and mails for 2 additional docs which i promptly sent.


----------



## waitingheadache

sairavi said:


> No verif calls were made to my employers, i received a call and mails for 2 additional docs which i promptly sent.


Thank you very much for your reply Sairavi  . Were those 2 extra documents listed in vet website?? or they just asked for nothing?? What extra docs they asked you to provide?


----------



## sairavi

I missed out on promotion docs for 2 of my previous jobs, once i sent them they promptly completed app.


----------



## waitingheadache

sairavi said:


> I missed out on promotion docs for 2 of my previous jobs, once i sent them they promptly completed app.


thanks mate.....I pray & hope that your occupation will re-open in states soon.


----------



## Intellectual

Hi everybody,

I pray this post finds everybody in the best of health and high spirits. I have a small query regarding VETASSESS evaluation of my degree and I'll be really thankful if anyone from the seniors with the same professional code 225412, Medical Sales Representative would reply in detail. 

I recently got my degree and experience evaluated by VETASSES. I am attaching my work experience along with the VETASSES evaluation. I have an MBBS degree (Medicine) and have graduated in 1999. I started my career as a medical sales representative in year 1999 and have been working in the similar profession till today but my agent has provided VETASSES, my last 10 years of experience. 

I am confused as how many years of experience VETASSES has considered out of those 10 years and how much points, DIAC would award me for the evaluation of my experience. Thanks in advance. Cheers.....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CAREER TRACK

Senior Medical Representative 2005 till to-date

• Attaining sales objectives for assign territory by promoting products to healthcare professionals
• Conducting symposia and other continuing medical educational activities
• Responsible for establishing and maintaining relationships with medical fraternity
• Assisting Area Sales Manager on planning work schedules and weekly & monthly timetables
• Monitoring competitor activity and products, provide information such as bid situation, pricing data, arrangements in order to establish negotiated pricing contracts for assigned products
• Finding and using resources for developing contact list of potential client businesses
• Follow up with clients to ensure satisfaction with products purchased ,prescribed and resolving any problems arising
• Provided expertise in the alignment of sales strategies 
• Compiling, constructing and producing categorized sales report and maintaining the record of expenses incurred on monthly basis
• Managed a portfolio of Antibiotic and Gynecology Portfolio worth PKR 1.4 Million a month 
• Achieved a growth target of 30% for the last five years

Medical Representative 2002 – 2005

• Successfully achieved the sales targets of the assigned territory by product promotion to healthcare community
• Managed a portfolio of Antibiotic and Gynecology Portfolio worth PKR 0.8 Million a month
• Achieved a growth target of 25%
• Travel throughout the assigned territory to call on regular and prospective customers to solicit talks with customers on sales


----------



## Nishbhar

Hi Guys,
Is there no option to submit an online application for PTA for claiming additional employment after a successful assessment? The option on the VET ASSESS site is for qualification related PTA.


----------



## waitingheadache

Intellectual said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I pray this post finds everybody in the best of health and high spirits. I have a small query regarding VETASSESS evaluation of my degree and I'll be really thankful if anyone from the seniors with the same professional code 225412, Medical Sales Representative would reply in detail.
> 
> I recently got my degree and experience evaluated by VETASSES. I am attaching my work experience along with the VETASSES evaluation. I have an MBBS degree (Medicine) and have graduated in 1999. I started my career as a medical sales representative in year 1999 and have been working in the similar profession till today but my agent has provided VETASSES, my last 10 years of experience.
> 
> I am confused as how many years of experience VETASSES has considered out of those 10 years and how much points, DIAC would award me for the evaluation of my experience. Thanks in advance. Cheers.....
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> CAREER TRACK
> 
> Senior Medical Representative 2005 till to-date
> 
> • Attaining sales objectives for assign territory by promoting products to healthcare professionals
> • Conducting symposia and other continuing medical educational activities
> • Responsible for establishing and maintaining relationships with medical fraternity
> • Assisting Area Sales Manager on planning work schedules and weekly & monthly timetables
> • Monitoring competitor activity and products, provide information such as bid situation, pricing data, arrangements in order to establish negotiated pricing contracts for assigned products
> • Finding and using resources for developing contact list of potential client businesses
> • Follow up with clients to ensure satisfaction with products purchased ,prescribed and resolving any problems arising
> • Provided expertise in the alignment of sales strategies
> • Compiling, constructing and producing categorized sales report and maintaining the record of expenses incurred on monthly basis
> • Managed a portfolio of Antibiotic and Gynecology Portfolio worth PKR 1.4 Million a month
> • Achieved a growth target of 30% for the last five years
> 
> Medical Representative 2002 – 2005
> 
> • Successfully achieved the sales targets of the assigned territory by product promotion to healthcare community
> • Managed a portfolio of Antibiotic and Gynecology Portfolio worth PKR 0.8 Million a month
> • Achieved a growth target of 25%
> • Travel throughout the assigned territory to call on regular and prospective customers to solicit talks with customers on sales



Hello Intellectual,

Vetassess has assessed your recent last 5 years only. Because when you are assessing your "skills and education", vetassess only goes back to recent 5 years.

But if you need to go beyond 5 years, then you need to apply for POINT TEST. From your CV & assessment result, I can see that Vetassess has considered your Senior Medical Representative experience for last five years. So, if apply for point test advise then you can claim 10 points, and you can easily get positive poin test advise as you are with the same employer. Be quick....bcz assessment results are no-a-days only 2 years valid. Apply for point test advise quickly.


----------



## naraharikc

Preax said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> My summary as follows,
> 
> 223111- Human Resource Adviser
> VETASSESS documents Submitted on 17/09/2013
> IELTS- L-7.5, S-7, R-5.5, W-6.5
> Vet Result +ve 20/02/2014
> IELTS reappearing on 15/03/2014.
> 
> 
> Since i have only 1 year post experience i need to have each band 7 in IELTS, therefore i'll be redoing my IELTS on 15 March.
> My agent inform me that WA quota will be refreshed on March 1 , and have no idea about the new amendments.
> 
> so guys what are your views on this , will this affect us, any advise, comment on this highly appreciate
> Thanks


Hi,

Could you please let me know the consultant who is helping you out with the process. 

Thanks


----------



## rashe_12

Zubin_77 said:


> Guys,
> 1) I have got a positive assessment from Vetassess for last 3 years of employment. However, I will be claiming points for over 8 years of employment. Which means, that I will now have to go for the PTA. Am i right ?
> 
> 2) I tried the PTA service and they are only asking for my education proofs and not my emplyment proofs. I am not sure what to do. Can anyone please help / suggest should I do?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Zubin


Zubin,

1) PTA is optional. However, having said that it's advisable to get PTA done if you intend to claim points for 8+ years just to be absolutely sure you are claiming the right amount of points.

2) Since you are a "returning applicant" you don't have to provide any additional documents unless you have an additional qualification/employment not previously assessed by Vetassess. Just fill up the form and send a scanned copy of it by email to them. 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Zubin_77

rashe_12 said:


> Zubin,
> 
> 1) PTA is optional. However, having said that it's advisable to get PTA done if you intend to claim points for 8+ years just to be absolutely sure you are claiming the right amount of points.
> 
> 2) Since you are a "returning applicant" you don't have to provide any additional documents unless you have an additional qualification/employment not previously assessed by Vetassess. Just fill up the form and send a scanned copy of it by email to them.
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Thanks Rashe_12


----------



## anesha

Hi all, 

I have finally submitted my application to Vetassess for assessment, under the ANZSCO Code: 312 111. now i can rest for the next 12-14 weeks right? 




Occupation: 312 111, Vetassess Submitted: 25/07/2014, VET Lodged: 29/07/2014, VET in progress: ????


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

anesha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have finally submitted my application to Vetassess for assessment, under the ANZSCO Code: 312 111. now i can rest for the next 12-14 weeks right?
> 
> Occupation: 312 111, Vetassess Submitted: 25/07/2014, VET Lodged: 29/07/2014, VET in progress: ????


Yes, 

You can try meditation, build endurance for next marathon, prepare of next decathlon, go shopping, spend time with your spouse or beloved for next 13 weeks. 

If you receive any communication from vetassess respond fast and if you don't then came them up after 13 weeks and politely ask for status. 


Vetassess is probably most difficult phase of visa journey and we spent it by having sleepless nights and thinking too much over it. Please don't follow our naive path, sit back and relax. 

Things will happen and happen for good. 

Best of luck for your vetassess assessment. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## nitinmoudgil

seoprasad said:


> Hello Guyz... I am new to this forum.. Can someone help me please
> 
> What are chances of the VETASSES authorities to do a employment verification. As the working times in my current organisation will not lap with Australian timings. I am worried how my employment verification will be done in this situation. Will there be a negative outcome because of this????
> 
> Kindly Advise...
> 
> Also Is there anyone who applied for Quality Assurance Manager 139914.. How many of you got positive??? ( just as an encouraging factor to myself)


Bro, dont worry about how they going to verifiy... let me tell you.. you will find number of person here who got +ve outcome and no1 was contacted...
Plus.. if they want to.. they will send mail as well.. for the verification

About the code... please search for that as i am from audit field


----------



## anesha

Awesome advice, Deep. 

Im so gonna take some time off to shop and forget about Vetassess. Hope all well for all of us:couch2::fingerscrossed:






DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Yes,
> 
> You can try meditation, build endurance for next marathon, prepare of next decathlon, go shopping, spend time with your spouse or beloved for next 13 weeks.
> 
> If you receive any communication from vetassess respond fast and if you don't then came them up after 13 weeks and politely ask for status.
> 
> 
> Vetassess is probably most difficult phase of visa journey and we spent it by having sleepless nights and thinking too much over it. Please don't follow our naive path, sit back and relax.
> 
> Things will happen and happen for good.
> 
> Best of luck for your vetassess assessment.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


----------



## learningc

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Learningc,
> 
> Advisory services are usually based on your designation and is not a core analysis of your job responsibilities. In advisory, they see your designation and find the closest match in their occupation list.
> 
> When you submit all your documentation for the final evaluation, they need a very close match or mapping job responsibilities for the evaluation.
> 
> Did you submit employer reference letters with details of your job responsibilities and did you match your responsibilities with ANZSCO code of the nominated occupation?
> 
> thanks,


Hi Garry ,

thank you for replying.... yes we did submit employer letter in the format given by the agent and also our job responsibilities were similar to the ANZSCO code 224711....moreover im working in the same firm since 2006.... however we do not have a clarity on why the process is delaying


----------



## maryma

oh guys I guess I have made a big mistake. In my vetassess application form I chose GSM (general skilled migration) visa but I am going to apply for 190. What is its circumstances? What should I do?


----------



## sairavi

Mary, its GSM that should be chosen for 190


----------



## maryma

sairavi said:


> Mary, its GSM that should be chosen for 190


oh you made me less stressful!!! I've just wrote to vetassess about this issue. I just remembered that long time ago I filled the advisory form and today I checked it. somewhere it says dont choose GSM if you wanna apply for state sponsorship visa. I was shocked when I saw that tips! since it is more than 2 months that i have lodged in Vetassess!!!


----------



## raikesh

Occupation: 223112, Vetassess Submitted: 04/07/2014, VET Lodged: 07/07/2014, VET in progress: ???


----------



## waitingheadache

maryma said:


> oh you made me less stressful!!! I've just wrote to vetassess about this issue. I just remembered that long time ago I filled the advisory form and today I checked it. somewhere it says dont choose GSM if you wanna apply for state sponsorship visa. I was shocked when I saw that tips! since it is more than 2 months that i have lodged in Vetassess!!!


maryma, 

don't worry. You have chosen then correct option which is GSM. Visa subclass 190 is also a GSM visa.


----------



## waitingheadache

raikesh said:


> Occupation: 223112, Vetassess Submitted: 04/07/2014, VET Lodged: 07/07/2014, VET in progress: ???


raikesh, 

you need to wait approx 3-4 weeks before your status turns into VET in progress. So, maybe this end of this week or early next week. Whatever happens, your application will take approx 10-12 weeks anyway. So, don't bother about in progress status. VET is very LAZY in every steps.


----------



## richiegupta

I have applied to vetasess on 24th May....still waiting for the outcome. Hopefully by mid of next month


----------



## richiegupta

still wondering, when 639211 will be open. I have always seen red crosses in Anzco search for this code. Anybody else who has applied for the same code....


----------



## anesha

Hi, 

I'm quite surprised that u say it will take 3- 4 weeks before the status turns into VET in progress as My lodged application on 29th July turned into in progress today... I don't know abt the standard timelines.. inQUOTE=waitingheadache;4770130]raikesh, 

you need to wait approx 3-4 weeks before your status turns into VET in progress. So, maybe this end of this week or early next week. Whatever happens, your application will take approx 10-12 weeks anyway. So, don't bother about in progress status. VET is very LAZY in every steps.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pattern

anesha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm quite surprised that u say it will take 3- 4 weeks before the status turns into VET in progress as My lodged application on 29th July turned into in progress today... I don't know abt the standard timelines.. inQUOTE=waitingheadache;4770130]raikesh,
> 
> you need to wait approx 3-4 weeks before your status turns into VET in progress. So, maybe this end of this week or early next week. Whatever happens, your application will take approx 10-12 weeks anyway. So, don't bother about in progress status. VET is very LAZY in every steps.


[/QUOTE]

It took them 10 days to change my status to "In progress" but I think this does not mean anything. I have no hope they will finish my assessment before the 13th week and I even gave up waiting...


----------



## waitingheadache

anesha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm quite surprised that u say it will take 3- 4 weeks before the status turns into VET in progress as My lodged application on 29th July turned into in progress today... I don't know abt the standard timelines.. inQUOTE=waitingheadache;4770130]raikesh,
> 
> you need to wait approx 3-4 weeks before your status turns into VET in progress. So, maybe this end of this week or early next week. Whatever happens, your application will take approx 10-12 weeks anyway. So, don't bother about in progress status. VET is very LAZY in every steps.


[/QUOTE]

Anesha,

that's why I said whatever happens, application will take approx 10-12 weeks anyway. Sometimes more. I am just waiting waiting anddddd waiting. my 9th week finished. I don't know how I am going to pass another 3 weeks!!!! Yet don't know whether it will take more that or not!!!!! :bored: Just feeling maddddd


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Anesha,

that's why I said whatever happens, application will take approx 10-12 weeks anyway. Sometimes more. I am just waiting waiting anddddd waiting. my 9th week finished. I don't know how I am going to pass another 3 weeks!!!! Yet don't know whether it will take more that or not!!!!! :bored: Just feeling maddddd[/QUOTE]

same here bro... i am literally feeling like time is running slow.. its my 6th week...


----------



## waitingheadache

It took them 10 days to change my status to "In progress" but I think this does not mean anything. I have no hope they will finish my assessment before the 13th week and I even gave up waiting...[/QUOTE]

pattern,

that's why I think how come Vet takes so long time where ACS, CPA, NIA etc. doesn't even take one month!!!! What makes them that much long time!!! Even sometimes visas are granted more quicker than VET!!! All are strange..... They are Just lazy ..... and we human are just bound to them and we have no choice other than waiting for them......


----------



## waitingheadache

nitinmoudgil said:


> Anesha,
> 
> that's why I said whatever happens, application will take approx 10-12 weeks anyway. Sometimes more. I am just waiting waiting anddddd waiting. my 9th week finished. I don't know how I am going to pass another 3 weeks!!!! Yet don't know whether it will take more that or not!!!!! :bored: Just feeling maddddd


same here bro... i am literally feeling like time is running slow.. its my 6th week... [/QUOTE]

nitinmoudgil, 

plz give me some idea at least, what can we do while waiting. My teeth are breaking up just for waiting and sticking them up together. We are human....... we also have some restrictions of waiting....we have more ways to travel further!! 

Anyway, how many duties did you write in your reference letter??


----------



## valsanail

Hello friends, please help!
Does anybody know if it is possible to attach additional docs (evidences) after submitting the application on vetassess website?


----------



## waitingheadache

valsanail said:


> Hello friends, please help!
> Does anybody know if it is possible to attach additional docs (evidences) after submitting the application on vetassess website?


Yes my friend, its possible. You just need to email or call them and tell them that you want to upload more docs. 

They will re-activate your upload button/option as soon as possible.


----------



## The_Boss

nitinmoudgil said:


> Anesha,
> 
> that's why I said whatever happens, application will take approx 10-12 weeks anyway. Sometimes more. I am just waiting waiting anddddd waiting. my 9th week finished. I don't know how I am going to pass another 3 weeks!!!! Yet don't know whether it will take more that or not!!!!! :bored: Just feeling maddddd


same here bro... i am literally feeling like time is running slow.. its my 6th week... [/QUOTE]



waitingheadache said:


> It took them 10 days to change my status to "In progress" but I think this does not mean anything. I have no hope they will finish my assessment before the 13th week and I even gave up waiting...


pattern,

that's why I think how come Vet takes so long time where ACS, CPA, NIA etc. doesn't even take one month!!!! What makes them that much long time!!! Even sometimes visas are granted more quicker than VET!!! All are strange..... They are Just lazy ..... and we human are just bound to them and we have no choice other than waiting for them......[/QUOTE]



waitingheadache said:


> same here bro... i am literally feeling like time is running slow.. its my 6th week...


nitinmoudgil, 

plz give me some idea at least, what can we do while waiting. My teeth are breaking up just for waiting and sticking them up together. We are human....... we also have some restrictions of waiting....we have more ways to travel further!! 

Anyway, how many duties did you write in your reference letter??[/QUOTE]



richiegupta said:


> I have applied to vetasess on 24th May....still waiting for the outcome. Hopefully by mid of next month


Anesha,

that's why I said whatever happens, application will take approx 10-12 weeks anyway. Sometimes more. I am just waiting waiting anddddd waiting. my 9th week finished. I don't know how I am going to pass another 3 weeks!!!! Yet don't know whether it will take more that or not!!!!! :bored: Just feeling maddddd[/QUOTE]

==============================================================================================================================




The average processing time of 10-12 weeks starts from the acknowledgement date and NOT the lodged date.

People who have crossed 12 weeks of wait from the date of acknowledgement please write to Vetassess and your assessment will be put on priority processing...


----------



## The_Boss

raikesh said:


> Occupation: 223112, Vetassess Submitted: 04/07/2014, VET Lodged: 07/07/2014, VET in progress: ???


You lodged on 07/07 and your application is still not "in progress"?? Are you sure you didn't receive an email from them requesting more documents?

You immediately need to call Vetassess without further delays and ask them why it hasn't turned to "in progress"?

It should ideally turn to in progress within 8-10 days of lodgement date. 

Sorry to say you've already lost a lot time if it's not a typo error on your thread....


----------



## waitingheadache

The_Boss said:


> same here bro... i am literally feeling like time is running slow.. its my 6th week...




pattern,

that's why I think how come Vet takes so long time where ACS, CPA, NIA etc. doesn't even take one month!!!! What makes them that much long time!!! Even sometimes visas are granted more quicker than VET!!! All are strange..... They are Just lazy ..... and we human are just bound to them and we have no choice other than waiting for them......[/QUOTE]



nitinmoudgil, 

plz give me some idea at least, what can we do while waiting. My teeth are breaking up just for waiting and sticking them up together. We are human....... we also have some restrictions of waiting....we have more ways to travel further!! 

Anyway, how many duties did you write in your reference letter??[/QUOTE]





Anesha,

that's why I said whatever happens, application will take approx 10-12 weeks anyway. Sometimes more. I am just waiting waiting anddddd waiting. my 9th week finished. I don't know how I am going to pass another 3 weeks!!!! Yet don't know whether it will take more that or not!!!!! :bored: Just feeling maddddd[/QUOTE]

==============================================================================================================================




The average processing time of 10-12 weeks starts from the acknowledgement date and NOT the lodged date.

People who have crossed 12 weeks of wait from the date of acknowledgement please write to Vetassess and your assessment will be put on priority processing...[/QUOTE]
_________________________________________________________________

Hello The_Boss,

Congrats on your grant. :rockon:

Can you plz tell me what do you mean by acknowledgement date and NOT the lodged date?? As far as I assume that VET Lodged date is when you submit all your docs online and your Status changes to VET Lodged.


----------



## Seva

Can anyone help me on this?: 
My lawyer sent my documents for Vetassess advisory system which outcome was negative. I have terminated my lawyer and going to go for the rest of process by myself and assess my master. I am wondering do I need register and make a new account? Regrding that my previous account has just been used for the Advisoru preassessment not for the full assessment.


----------



## tahanpaa

*re*



waitingheadache said:


> same here bro... i am literally feeling like time is running slow.. its my 6th week...


nitinmoudgil, 

plz give me some idea at least, what can we do while waiting. My teeth are breaking up just for waiting and sticking them up together. We are human....... we also have some restrictions of waiting....we have more ways to travel further!! 

Anyway, how many duties did you write in your reference letter??[/QUOTE]

Just take preparation for ielts. Its not commendatory 12 weeks as mine outcome by 8 weeks but crossing my fingers for desired ielts score still now
two times attempt but...


----------



## raikesh

The_Boss said:


> You lodged on 07/07 and your application is still not "in progress"?? Are you sure you didn't receive an email from them requesting more documents?
> 
> You immediately need to call Vetassess without further delays and ask them why it hasn't turned to "in progress"?
> 
> It should ideally turn to in progress within 8-10 days of lodgement date.
> 
> Sorry to say you've already lost a lot time if it's not a typo error on your thread....




Hey theboss, my application lodged on 07/07/14 and currently in progress.....


----------



## raikesh

Hi guys i seen few posts documents submitted should be colour scanned and few other posts, i saw documents submitted should be colour scanned and certified, how come we can make certified colour scanned documents, can any one clarify on this, however i uploaded only colour scanned documents.


----------



## waitingheadache

raikesh said:


> Hi guys i seen few posts documents submitted should be colour scanned and few other posts, i saw documents submitted should be colour scanned and certified, how come we can make certified colour scanned documents, can any one clarify on this, however i uploaded only colour scanned documents.


Hey Raikesh,

I don't know what is right or, wrong. But I spoke to Dr Mamta (Manager SRGO) & she said photocopy all the documents (Black & White Photocopy or Color whatever) and then certify all the documents & after that color scan all those certified documents and then upload those.


----------



## waitingheadache

10 years Gone!!!! Another 2 years to go for VET positive outcome!!!! :rant:  :mad2: :clock:


----------



## valsanail

waitingheadache said:


> 10 years Gone!!!! Another 2 years to go for VET positive outcome!!!! :rant:  :mad2: :clock:


dear friend, what happened? why u need 2 more years?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

valsanail said:


> dear friend, what happened? why u need 2 more years?


Waitingheadache meant two weeks. These days a week's wait is as long as an year.


----------



## soeid

waitingheadache said:


> 10 years Gone!!!! Another 2 years to go for VET positive outcome!!!! :rant:  :mad2: :clock:


Don't create such panic and delirium to everyone.
Waiting period is very critical to them (us).

Such statement seems to make hell breaks loose


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi All,
Though i do not belong to this thread but just thought of saying a Hi to you all. It's been some time that i got my VETASSESS done.
I did my final submission on 7th Jan 2014 and got a positive result on 8th May (approximately 16 weeks).
I too went through what you all are going through right now, but to get this dream fulfilled one biggest trait you need to have is of "Patience". You are currently in the first stage only, there may be longer waits post this stage. So keep your patience, try focusing on what you are doing currently. This is a long term investment plan, like sowing a seed, if you look at it every day it would not grow into a plant, you need to give it time.
Best wishes for getting positive results to all of you.
Cheers


----------



## waitingheadache

valsanail said:


> dear friend, what happened? why u need 2 more years?


Valsanail, bro I don't know what to say. But theae 10 weeks were like longgggg time. And also we even don't know if we will get the outcome within next 2 weeka. 

What is your status?


----------



## soeid

I wonder why VETASSESS is taking 3 months to provide outcome. Some other assessment authority such as ACS and ICAA takes only 1 month.

Probably they have less staff to process applications but what the heck, they charge 600 AUD while ACS charge only 300


----------



## nitinmoudgil

soeid said:


> I wonder why VETASSESS is taking 3 months to provide outcome. Some other assessment authority such as ACS and ICAA takes only 1 month.
> 
> Probably they have less staff to process applications but what the heck, they charge 600 AUD while ACS charge only 300


yaa agree... anything can be reason.. but this 3 month is really a long period


----------



## ashish1e834

got positive vet on another job code... desperately needed this one as 149211 kept going into spl condition every now & then


----------



## Usha Abhilash

ashish1e834 said:


> got positive vet on another job code... desperately needed this one as 149211 kept going into spl condition every now & then


Congrats


----------



## meenal_sm

ashish1e834 said:


> got positive vet on another job code... desperately needed this one as 149211 kept going into spl condition every now & then


Congrats! All the best for your future journey for Visa !


----------



## ashish1e834

Thanks Usha & Meenal


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Hi ashish, Is vet acknowledgement date same as lodged date?

My vet submitted date is 30/5/14 and lodged date is 3/6/14. Have not received any other communication from VET. The status is in progress. On documents checklist it is updated as - all documents received and if any addl document is required, will be notified.


----------



## ashish1e834

if on their website it shows u a date that is lodge is 03/06 then you can calculate 12 weeks from there. if they require anything they will contact you only once someone @ vet starts working on your application


----------



## thenagpal

hi all,
after long time im posting...

i need your help guys...

i'm preparing to apply for occupation 249299(private tutor)
can anyone help me?
anyone applied under this occupation earlier?????


----------



## soeid

thenagpal said:


> hi all,
> after long time im posting...
> 
> i need your help guys...
> 
> i'm preparing to apply for occupation 249299(private tutor)
> can anyone help me?
> anyone applied under this occupation earlier?????


my sister nominated private tutor and still outstanding with vetassess.
what are you doing at work? what educational qualifications you have?


----------



## waitingheadache

ashish1e834 said:


> got positive vet on another job code... desperately needed this one as 149211 kept going into spl condition every now & then


re-congrats ashish1e834


----------



## axl84

Hi Guys,

I wanted help in filling the EOI as I am not using an agent. I am married and will seek a PR for both my wife and me. In this case, what answers should I give for the following questions?

1. "Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?"

2. "Would the client be accompanied by the clients partner in a future application?"

Thanks a lot. Also, had applied to Vetassess on June 10th, and my status changed to completed today!! Results will be available online in 2 days!! Nervous!!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

axl84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wanted help in filling the EOI as I am not using an agent. I am married and will seek a PR for both my wife and me. In this case, what answers should I give for the following questions?
> 
> 1. "Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?"
> 
> 2. "Would the client be accompanied by the clients partner in a future application?"
> 
> Thanks a lot. Also, had applied to Vetassess on June 10th, and my status changed to completed today!! Results will be available online in 2 days!! Nervous!!!


Hi axl84

We are awaiting our VET results and yet to research on EOI.

1. If you have plans to include your dependant parents or kids on a later date, you need to mention it here.

2. If you are already applying for your wife too, this question has no relevance. 

Please check with seniors who have already lodged their EOI, you may post your query in the thread "EOI submitted club"

And good sign on vetasses result. Wish you all the best for a positive result.


----------



## axl84

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi axl84
> 
> We are awaiting our VET results and yet to research on EOI.
> 
> 1. If you have plans to include your dependant parents or kids on a later date, you need to mention it here.
> 
> 2. If you are already applying for your wife too, this question has no relevance.
> 
> Please check with seniors who have already lodged their EOI, you may post your query in the thread "EOI submitted club"
> 
> And good sign on vetasses result. Wish you all the best for a positive result.


Thanks!! You should receive your result soon as our dates were similar. All the best!!
My status is 'Completed', but none of my present or past employers have received any verification call. So a little worried if the the 'completed' means that they require additional documentation or if they are content with what I have submitted and reached a result!! Any idea?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

axl84 said:


> Thanks!! You should receive your result soon as our dates were similar. All the best!!
> My status is 'Completed', but none of my present or past employers have received any verification call. So a little worried if the the 'completed' means that they require additional documentation or if they are content with what I have submitted and reached a result!! Any idea?


Thanks for the wishes.

Completed means your case is finalised. No addl docs required.


----------



## thenagpal

soeid said:


> my sister nominated private tutor and still outstanding with vetassess.
> what are you doing at work? what educational qualifications you have?



actually this is for my wife

she has done her master with b.ed. in eng. litt. & working as tutor in a private institute.


plz suggest


----------



## abrahameldo

Guys n Gals pls help ! 224999 or 511112 ?

I have just initiated the process through an agent. I have been working in IT vendor relations, Contracts Management, Small Projects, CSAT, a bit of PMO etc since last many years. I recently got certified in PMP and moved to a new role thats primarily Program Management Support (Capital Expense tracking of Program, Forecasting and planning + IT Tools enhancements + Process Improvement etc ..) My agent did some technical evaluation and concluded that I fit into CSOL 224999 (Information & Other Organization Professionals). I am confused . Is that correct or should I fit into 511112 (Proj & Program Admin) ? Or is there some other code that I fit into? Any advice will be appreciated.

Another question I have is - When we apply to VETASSESS, do we tell them the code we are applying for ? Prompt them with a specific CSOL code ? Or just send the CV and they come back to you with alternative options or something ....Sorry, new to the whole process ... Please help


----------



## Usha Abhilash

abrahameldo said:


> Guys n Gals pls help ! 224999 or 511112 ?
> 
> I have just initiated the process through an agent. I have been working in IT vendor relations, Contracts Management, Small Projects, CSAT, a bit of PMO etc since last many years. I recently got certified in PMP and moved to a new role thats primarily Program Management Support (Capital Expense tracking of Program, Forecasting and planning + IT Tools enhancements + Process Improvement etc ..) My agent did some technical evaluation and concluded that I fit into CSOL 224999 (Information & Other Organization Professionals). I am confused . Is that correct or should I fit into 511112 (Proj & Program Admin) ? Or is there some other code that I fit into? Any advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Another question I have is - When we apply to VETASSESS, do we tell them the code we are applying for ? Prompt them with a specific CSOL code ? Or just send the CV and they come back to you with alternative options or something ....Sorry, new to the whole process ... Please help


We need to quote the occupation code while applying to Vetassess. There is some Advisory Service done by Vetassess. I do not know much about it. Please check with your agent, or you may take the opinion of seniors.


----------



## soeid

axl84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wanted help in filling the EOI as I am not using an agent. I am married and will seek a PR for both my wife and me. In this case, what answers should I give for the following questions?
> 
> 1. "Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?"
> 
> 2. "Would the client be accompanied by the clients partner in a future application?"
> 
> Thanks a lot. Also, had applied to Vetassess on June 10th, and my status changed to completed today!! Results will be available online in 2 days!! Nervous!!!


Wow VETASSESS took only 2 months!


----------



## abrahameldo

Usha Abhilash said:


> We need to quote the occupation code while applying to Vetassess. There is some Advisory Service done by Vetassess. I do not know much about it. Please check with your agent, or you may take the opinion of seniors.




Thank you. I'll check on any Advisory Service done by Vetassess. When I go through ANZSCO details, the code 511112 refers to mostly diploma holders while 224999 refers to engineers . I am an engineer. But still confused since I feel my role is closer to 511112. Will let you kno on the progress....


----------



## waitingheadache

axl84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wanted help in filling the EOI as I am not using an agent. I am married and will seek a PR for both my wife and me. In this case, what answers should I give for the following questions?
> 
> 1. "Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?"
> 
> 2. "Would the client be accompanied by the clients partner in a future application?"
> 
> Thanks a lot. Also, had applied to Vetassess on June 10th, and my status changed to completed today!! Results will be available online in 2 days!! Nervous!!!


Hello axl84 bro,

congratulation in advance  . 

If you have no problem, then can you please share the last 6 digits of your VETASSESS file reference number?? So that we can calculate how far we are in the VETASSESS Que!! Because we are very tensed...please if possible....

.......Thanks


----------



## maryma

Oh gosh. I lodged in 25th May....and the damn application is still in progress....


----------



## urbanm

maryma, the same for me. My agent lodged it on the 26th of May, no news since then. I am getting impatient.
But I am aware that this is normal, and our application will be closed in due course.
Last week we also lodged an ACS application, I presume that will be finalised earlier than the VET. 
The problem is, I find it hard to focus my attention on my day-to-day life, I tend to daydream all the time.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

urbanm said:


> maryma, the same for me. My agent lodged it on the 26th of May, no news since then. I am getting impatient.
> But I am aware that this is normal, and our application will be closed in due course.
> Last week we also lodged an ACS application, I presume that will be finalised earlier than the VET.
> The problem is, I find it hard to focus my attention on my day-to-day life, I tend to daydream all the time.


Same here


----------



## waitingheadache

urbanm & Usha Abhilash, 

Same here  . Day+Night Dreaming.


----------



## maryma

haha...


----------



## urbanm

maryma said:


> haha...


No, I haven't requested sponsorship, I have lodged an ACS (=Australian Computer Society) application. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maryma

urbanm said:


> No, I haven't requested sponsorship, I have lodged an ACS (=Australian Computer Society) application. :fingerscrossed:


yes...sorry I made a mistake by ACS as I reas ACT!!!


----------



## urbanm

maryma said:


> yes...sorry I made a mistake by ACS as I reas ACT!!!


Oh, I see. That is easy to confuse these days. 
I do not plan to ask for ACT sponsorship, by the way. Winters are too cold there!


----------



## maryma

urbanm said:


> Oh, I see. That is easy to confuse these days.
> I do not plan to ask for ACT sponsorship, by the way. Winters are too cold there!


haha....yes...my eyes give me lots of illusions these days!! 
exactly, you are right. at the moment I am experiencing the cold here in Canberra...freezing!!!


----------



## meenal_sm

This waiting is just killing ...


----------



## urbanm

I asked my agent for any news from VETASSESS, and she told me that applications submitted 3 weeks before mine are still in progress. So I do not expect that mine will be finished soon.
Although, it seems to me that they do not process applications in the order of submission, thus, no one can draw a conclusion from this. 
If you are fed up with waiting, and you have to sit an IELTS exam, prepare for it. That, at least, gives the illusion that something's happening. (I'm done with mine. Maybe I'll re-sit for 8, but it's not sure.)


----------



## meenal_sm

urbanm said:


> I asked my agent for any news from VETASSESS, and she told me that applications submitted 3 weeks before mine are still in progress. So I do not expect that mine will be finished soon.
> Although, it seems to me that they do not process applications in the order of submission, thus, no one can draw a conclusion from this.
> If you are fed up with waiting, and you have to sit an IELTS exam, prepare for it. That, at least, gives the illusion that something's happening. (I'm done with mine. Maybe I'll re-sit for 8, but it's not sure.)


I am done with ielts exam . What is ur applied date and doc submitted date.


----------



## urbanm

I applied online, on the 26th of May. That is the docs submitted date, too.


----------



## MNAhmad

Hello everyone,

I am preparing my docs to send them to Vetassess (223111-HR Adviser). I have been working in HR field since January 2007 and so far I have worked with 3 organizations.

My job tenures are as follows:

1. January 2007 to May 2010
2. June 2010 to August 2011
3. September 2011 to Date

The problem is I don't have any evidence for Job 2 (Salary Slips, Tax Docs., Bank statements etc.) and can't even acquire it now (as company closed its operations). I am hoping to get minimum 10 points for experience so I was wondering if I just send Job 1 & Job 3 (total 6 1/2) for assessment will I be able to achieve that or Do I need whole 7 1/2 to meet the 5 years mark?

Also will at the time of State Nomination and/or visa lodging time do I have to prove what I did in these 14 months (mentioned at Job 2).

I'd greatly appreciate if someone can advise from there own experiences.

Thanks.


----------



## abrahameldo

*do employers look at skill code?*

Say, I get the PR on a specific Csol skill code. Later whn I apply to employers in AUS, do they refer back to this skill code on which I got the PR? Or its only the CV that matters then?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

abrahameldo said:


> Say, I get the PR on a specific Csol skill code. Later whn I apply to employers in AUS, do they refer back to this skill code on which I got the PR? Or its only the CV that matters then?


Yes, its the CV that matters.


----------



## Manan_20

MNAhmad said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am preparing my docs to send them to Vetassess (223111-HR Adviser). I have been working in HR field since January 2007 and so far I have worked with 3 organizations.
> 
> My job tenures are as follows:
> 
> 1. January 2007 to May 2010
> 2. June 2010 to August 2011
> 3. September 2011 to Date
> 
> The problem is I don't have any evidence for Job 2 (Salary Slips, Tax Docs., Bank statements etc.) and can't even acquire it now (as company closed its operations). I am hoping to get minimum 10 points for experience so I was wondering if I just send Job 1 & Job 3 (total 6 1/2) for assessment will I be able to achieve that or Do I need whole 7 1/2 to meet the 5 years mark?
> 
> Also will at the time of State Nomination and/or visa lodging time do I have to prove what I did in these 14 months (mentioned at Job 2).
> 
> I'd greatly appreciate if someone can advise from there own experiences.
> 
> Thanks.


You don't need the whole 71/2 years just more than 5 years is fine. You will have to provide the proof of those 14 months employment only if you claiming points for them. 

If you can not submit reference letters you should get a reference letter stating your duties and profile from your co-worker or your ex boss on a legal papers. You should support it with bank statement and tax papers (you should have those as it's your records to keep) if you don't have them request it from bank and tax authorities.


Manan


----------



## Garry2684

Hey Manan.

Long tym bro.. Wassap with your journey?? shaping up good??


----------



## meenal_sm

I got my vet result today as positive


----------



## trombok.c

meenal_sm said:


> I got my vet result today as positive


Congrats.....which occupation u r trying for?????


----------



## nitinmoudgil

meenal_sm said:


> I got my vet result today as positive


congrats.. hope our time will come as per schedule


----------



## meenal_sm

trombok.c said:


> Congrats.....which occupation u r trying for?????


HR advisor 223111


----------



## meenal_sm

nitinmoudgil said:


> congrats.. hope our time will come as per schedule


Yes. Mine is excatly 11 weeks.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

meenal_sm said:


> I got my vet result today as positive


Congrats !! 

Was there any verification call?


----------



## meenal_sm

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> Was there any verification call?


No call


----------



## nitinmoudgil

meenal_sm said:


> No call


that means we should also call them after 10 weeks... for normal call.


----------



## meenal_sm

nitinmoudgil said:


> that means we should also call them after 10 weeks... for normal call.


I wrote an email to them regarding status.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

meenal_sm said:


> I wrote an email to them regarding status.


ohh.. what you quoted in mail ??? Reference number ??
And can you share the email ID of VET???


----------



## meenal_sm

I picked it up from their website.
[email protected].
Please do crosscheck it. Dont forget to mention ur ref. No


----------



## Usha Abhilash

meenal_sm said:


> I wrote an email to them regarding status.


Hi meenal_sm,

Did you apply through an agent. Shall we send mail directly to VET even if we have applied through an agent.


----------



## meenal_sm

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi meenal_sm,
> 
> Did you apply through an agent. Shall we send mail directly to VET even if we have applied through an agent.


Yes i applied through an agent and mailed them directly


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi meenal_sm,
> 
> Did you apply through an agent. Shall we send mail directly to VET even if we have applied through an agent.


usha your timeline matching with her.. i think you should go forward


----------



## meenal_sm

Vet will revert back in a day or two to the email


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> usha your timeline matching with her.. i think you should go forward


nitin, you are right. I will to it today.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

meenal_sm said:


> Vet will revert back in a day or two to the email


what are the number of days you waited between ur mail n ur final outcome ?


----------



## meenal_sm

Only 2 days


----------



## nitinmoudgil

meenal_sm said:


> Only 2 days


wow... just wow... i am in 8th week... so do you think i should mail them too ?
And also what was the matter in that mail ?? they intimate in thr mail that they approved ?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> wow... just wow... i am in 8th week... so do you think i should mail them too ?
> And also what was the matter in that mail ?? they intimate in thr mail that they approved ?


I drafted the e-mail and was about to click send. I just had a second thought and rang my agent. She said the status is still in progress and they have send an e-mail to VET today


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> I drafted the e-mail and was about to click send. I just had a second thought and rang my agent. She said the status is still in progress and they have send an e-mail to VET today


if you can trust them thats good...


----------



## marium.batool

Dear All 

I am new to this forum. I am very confused and I hope you guys are senior and experience and can help me out in this matter.

Qualification:Bachelor of Commerce & MSc in Management. Also 6 months certifcate in Occupational health and Safety.

Experience: 8+ years experience (Health and Safety)


My qualification and experience is not related as I wish to get assessment in " Occupational health and Safety" from vatessess.

Kindly advise me to get positive assessment?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

marium.batool said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am very confused and I hope you guys are senior and experience and can help me out in this matter.
> 
> Qualification:Bachelor of Commerce & MSc in Management. Also 6 months certifcate in Occupational health and Safety.
> 
> Experience: 8+ years experience (Health and Safety)
> 
> 
> My qualification and experience is not related as I wish to get assessment in " Occupational health and Safety" from vatessess.
> 
> Kindly advise me to get positive assessment?



Please surf for occupational code.. then decide.. if you want to do self or agent...
you will get list of documents need to be prepared for the skill assessment


----------



## urbanm

meenal_sm said:


> Only 2 days


WOW, congrats for positive assessment, this is good news. :whoo:

Unfortunately, I signed a contract with my agent stating that I cannot contact any authority directly, so I'll have to wait for agent to do so.
Good luck for you, SS is the next step?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

urbanm said:


> WOW, congrats for positive assessment, this is good news. :whoo:
> 
> Unfortunately, I signed a contract with my agent stating that I cannot contact any authority directly, so I'll have to wait for agent to do so.
> Good luck for you, SS is the next step?


everybody do so... its just a matter of email..
and we are not adding or subtracting anything.. its just we want status.


----------



## meenal_sm

Thanks all for ur wishes. Yes i would request all to please mail them once for the status.


----------



## Manan_20

marium.batool said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am very confused and I hope you guys are senior and experience and can help me out in this matter.
> 
> Qualification:Bachelor of Commerce & MSc in Management. Also 6 months certifcate in Occupational health and Safety.
> 
> Experience: 8+ years experience (Health and Safety)
> 
> 
> My qualification and experience is not related as I wish to get assessment in " Occupational health and Safety" from vatessess.
> 
> Kindly advise me to get positive assessment?


With 8 years of experience you can apply and may get a positive outcome too. 

Vetassess are very clear on the matter, if you do not have the education in related field you need to have at least 2 years of related work experience in the field. So i think you should not have any problem. I suggest while applying for your assessment please attach your 6 month certification too. They may not assess it but it can support your claim on related worked experience. 

Good Luck.

Manan


----------



## Manan_20

Garry2684 said:


> Hey Manan.
> 
> Long tym bro.. Wassap with your journey?? shaping up good??


Dude, 

How are you? I have applied for my NSW SS and waiting for the invite now. Which should take about 12 weeks so you know one more wait....(Again) but I am thankful that it's moving. 

I see you have done your med and pcc. I hope you get your visa soon. Hopefully before Sept. Keep in touch. 


Manan


----------



## sapshoby

hello guys,

i am new to this forum. i have my vetassess application lodged on 12th June, 2014. i guess it takes approximately 12 weeks processing time but i have not heard anything from them yet.....anyone else who have applied around that time and awaiting response????

thanks


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sapshoby said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i am new to this forum. i have my vetassess application lodged on 12th June, 2014. i guess it takes approximately 12 weeks processing time but i have not heard anything from them yet.....anyone else who have applied around that time and awaiting response????
> 
> thanks


minal who lodged on 30/5/14 got positive result. No one else has got any communication from VET.


----------



## waitingheadache

meenal_sm said:


> I got my vet result today as positive


Hello meenal_sm,

Congratulation!!!!! Wish you all the best for you further journey. Did you apply by yourself or through agent???


----------



## meenal_sm

waitingheadache said:


> Hello meenal_sm,
> 
> Congratulation!!!!! Wish you all the best for you further journey. Did you apply by yourself or through agent???


I applied through an agent. Did u get ur result?
Thanks. Wish u also a fast journey through the process.


----------



## waitingheadache

meenal_sm said:


> I applied through an agent. Did u get ur result?
> Thanks. Wish u also a fast journey through the process.


No meenal_sm, i don't have my result yet. Although your and my Lodged date is same (30/05/2014). Wishing to get my positive outcome tomorrow.  Plz pray for me.


----------



## anesha

A miracle has happened...

I received my Vetassess result for the application which was lodged on 29th July 2014. 

I am beyond words... only 2-3 weeks processing time for Vetassess!!!


----------



## meenal_sm

anesha said:


> A miracle has happened...
> 
> I received my Vetassess result for the application which was lodged on 29th July 2014.
> 
> I am beyond words... only 2-3 weeks processing time for Vetassess!!!


Congrats. All the best for further process


----------



## waitingheadache

anesha said:


> A miracle has happened...
> 
> I received my Vetassess result for the application which was lodged on 29th July 2014.
> 
> I am beyond words... only 2-3 weeks processing time for Vetassess!!!


anesha, 

congrats!!! But what is your result???? Did say anything Positive/Completed???? How do you know/sure that you have the result or how have you checked?? Please say something....  Is it possible!!!!


----------



## anesha

Hey,

It is positive and completed. Managed to download the outcome letter. 

Nonetheless, I cant go ahead with the state sponsporship as the occupation is currently closed in all states. This is my husband's occupation code. 

Thus, I am looking to submit another skills assessment for my job code 





waitingheadache said:


> anesha,
> 
> congrats!!! But what is your result???? Did say anything Positive/Completed???? How do you know/sure that you have the result or how have you checked?? Please say something....  Is it possible!!!!


----------



## waitingheadache

anesha said:


> Hey,
> 
> It is positive and completed. Managed to download the outcome letter.
> 
> Nonetheless, I cant go ahead with the state sponsporship as the occupation is currently closed in all states. This is my husband's occupation code.
> 
> Thus, I am looking to submit another skills assessment for my job code


Did you submit any urgency request form??? For which job code have you received positive??? And any phone call from them for verification??? ....Thanks


----------



## anesha

I have received positive for architectural draftsperson. No urgency request form submitted. No phone calls for verification. However, I had earlier done a Advisory Enquiry with them for this job code. 





waitingheadache said:


> Did you submit any urgency request form??? For which job code have you received positive??? And any phone call from them for verification??? ....Thanks


----------



## waitingheadache

anesha, your hubby's occupation 312 111 is open in NT & TAS for both 489 & 190 visa sponsorship. Rush for them  !!!!!


----------



## nitinmoudgil

i have done the mail....


----------



## waitingheadache

nitinmoudgil said:


> i have done the mail....


I have done the call  .....


----------



## urbanm

waitingheadache said:


> I have done the call  .....


With what result?


----------



## waitingheadache

urbanm said:


> With what result?


VET told me that bcz they are running behind schedule, they will start processing my file on this Monday. Will receive my result by/before coming Friday..... :fingerscrossed: Plz plz pz pray for me .... I don't know what to do, but unable to get floor under my feet!!! So scared!!!


----------



## urbanm

waitingheadache said:


> VET told me that bcz they are running behind schedule, they will start processing my file on this Monday. Will receive my result by/before coming Friday..... :fingerscrossed: Plz plz pz pray for me .... I don't know what to do, but unable to get floor under my feet!!! So scared!!!


Be positive, it will be positive. I know this is easier to say than do. 
They will start processing your file this Monday? And probably mine, too... :boom: 
This is going to be a tough week for us... Wish you all the best!


----------



## waitingheadache

urbanm said:


> Be positive, it will be positive. I know this is easier to say than do.
> They will start processing your file this Monday? And probably mine, too... :boom:
> This is going to be a tough week for us... Wish you all the best!


Yes they will start this Monday. Only a tough week!!!!! This will be our final exam week!!!! :clock: :behindsofa: 

What is your Lodged date?

In Sha Allah, ours will be positive. 

"We shall overcome, we shall overcome,
We shall overcome someday;
Oh, deep in my heart, I do believe, 
We shall overcome someday.

The Lord will see us through, The Lord will see us through,
The Lord will see us through someday;
Oh, deep in my heart, I do believe,
We shall overcome someday.

We're on to victory, We're on to victory,
We're on to victory someday;
Oh, deep in my heart, I do believe,
We're on to victory someday.

We are not afraid, we are not afraid,
We are not afraid today;
Oh, deep in my heart, I do believe,
We are not afraid today."


----------



## Usha Abhilash

urbanm said:


> Be positive, it will be positive. I know this is easier to say than do.
> They will start processing your file this Monday? And probably mine, too... :boom:
> This is going to be a tough week for us... Wish you all the best!


And, mine too.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Folks who are in their 10th-12th week, it would be a good idea to call/email vetassess.

It might be a good idea to call them between 3-5pm AEST and speak to your case officer directly. You are well within your rights to chase them if it has already been 12 weeks and you have not been contacted. You will require your application reference number.

The Application Id is always alpha numeric where first two numbers represent the calendar year of application submission (14), next two alphabets are first two alphabets of your surname (XX) and last six digits are the actual application reference number. 

In my case, at the end of 10th week I emailed them, and I got a reply saying my case is prioritised (this is what they generally communicate on the first contact from applicant). In the 11th week, a case officer asked for one document which was missing from my application, which was actually already provided (i.e. that is when they looked at my application for the first time). In the 12the week i got the verification call and the 13th week was outcome.

Good luck to the folks waiting!


----------



## waitingheadache

cancerianlrules said:


> Folks who are in their 10th-12th week, it would be a good idea to call/email vetassess.
> 
> It might be a good idea to call them between 3-5pm AEST and speak to your case officer directly. You are well within your rights to chase them if it has already been 12 weeks and you have not been contacted. You will require your application reference number.
> 
> The Application Id is always alpha numeric where first two numbers represent the calendar year of application submission (14), next two alphabets are first two alphabets of your surname (XX) and last six digits are the actual application reference number.
> 
> In my case, at the end of 10th week I emailed them, and I got a reply saying my case is prioritised (this is what they generally communicate on the first contact from applicant). In the 11th week, a case officer asked for one document which was missing from my application, which was actually already provided (i.e. that is when they looked at my application for the first time). In the 12the week i got the verification call and the 13th week was outcome.
> 
> Good luck to the folks waiting!


Hello cancerianlrules,

Sorry to bother you. Can you please tell us what questions did they asked you on verification call? Or your employer?? Please help us prepare as well about how to answer. Very worried  .

Thanks


----------



## cancerianlrules

waitingheadache said:


> Hello cancerianlrules,
> 
> Sorry to bother you. Can you please tell us what questions did they asked you on verification call? Or your employer?? Please help us prepare as well about how to answer. Very worried  .
> 
> Thanks


Nothing much to be worried about.

They generally ask details about the roles and things you do at work on daily basis. 
In my case, as my occupation is a niche one, they got into a bit of technical details, but nothing to worry about, the people who call from vet are very patient, understanding and co-operative (at least in my case). They never called my employer. But from what I have observed, they do not get into details of roles and responsibilities with the employer, they just verify the duration of the employment and the designation.

Don't worry you will be fine! Good luck.


----------



## Garry2684

waitingheadache said:


> Hello cancerianlrules,
> 
> Sorry to bother you. Can you please tell us what questions did they asked you on verification call? Or your employer?? Please help us prepare as well about how to answer. Very worried  .
> 
> Thanks


Hey waitingheadache,

Good luck for your results from Vet.

As already clarified by forum members, Vet ppl are very supportive if they call your employer. Although verification is very rare and generally happens if there is a scope of any ambiguity in your roles and responsibilities or they need further clarification as per your nominated ANZSCO Code. If you or your employer gets such call, remember to stick to the responsibilities mentioned in your work experience letters issued and submitted to Vet. 

Good Luck!!

Cheers,


----------



## richiegupta

Hi, was there any ref check with ur employer. I have also applied on 24th May, still waiting for the result. Also, no ref check from the employer as yet.


----------



## ryan11

Folks, I have a doubt thought I can get it cleared on this forum. My IELTS score reads: 7.5, 7.5, 8 and 8.5 and the Overall is 8.

Will the Vetassess grant me 10 or 20 points for this score, I would like to believe since the overall is 8, it should grant me 20 points, but my agent says that for 20 points the score should be atleast 8 in each of the 4 sections.

pls advise seniors and people who have gone throguh and got the vetassess assessment.


----------



## waitingheadache

cancerianlrules & Garry2684,

Thanks to both of you for nice answers.


----------



## Garry2684

ryan11 said:


> Folks, I have a doubt thought I can get it cleared on this forum. My IELTS score reads: 7.5, 7.5, 8 and 8.5 and the Overall is 8.
> 
> Will the Vetassess grant me 10 or 20 points for this score, I would like to believe since the overall is 8, it should grant me 20 points, but my agent says that for 20 points the score should be atleast 8 in each of the 4 sections.
> 
> pls advise seniors and people who have gone throguh and got the vetassess assessment.


Hey Ryan11,

Your agent is right.
IELTS point tally is:

7 each - 10
8 each - 20

As far as I know, Vet will not give you any points for IELTS, when you lodge your application with DIBP, a CO will cross check ur points. Vet will only assess ur Education and your work experience. Also, Vet will not give you any points if you do not apply for a PTA (Point Test Advice), for which you pay them something additional (around 80AUD). 

Hope that clears your doubt.


----------



## sapshoby

thanks for the update Usha......its a nerve wrecking wait.....my agent did mail VET but the response i got is that they r working on it and it may take longer.....dont know if i should call them or drop an email again......!!!


----------



## sapshoby

sapshoby said:


> thanks for the update Usha......its a nerve wrecking wait.....my agent did mail VET but the response i got is that they r working on it and it may take longer.....dont know if i should call them or drop an email again......!!!





Usha Abhilash said:


> minal who lodged on 30/5/14 got positive result. No one else has got any communication from VET.


thanks for the update Usha......its a nerve wrecking wait.....my agent did mail VET but the response i got is that they r working on it and it may take longer.....dont know if i should call them or drop an email again......!!!


----------



## ryan11

Garry2684 said:


> Hey Ryan11,
> 
> Your agent is right.
> IELTS point tally is:
> 
> 7 each - 10
> 8 each - 20
> 
> As far as I know, Vet will not give you any points for IELTS, when you lodge your application with DIBP, a CO will cross check ur points. Vet will only assess ur Education and your work experience. Also, Vet will not give you any points if you do not apply for a PTA (Point Test Advice), for which you pay them something additional (around 80AUD).
> 
> Hope that clears your doubt.


Thanks Garry, I am now going to get the vet process done, I hope they give their result without much delay.


----------



## Garry2684

ryan11 said:


> Thanks Garry, I am now going to get the vet process done, I hope they give their result without much delay.


Hi Ryan11,

Good Luck.

Vet's standard time frame ranges from 8-12 weeks  

Thanks


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sapshoby said:


> thanks for the update Usha......its a nerve wrecking wait.....my agent did mail VET but the response i got is that they r working on it and it may take longer.....dont know if i should call them or drop an email again......!!!


When did you lodge your application. It seems they'll start working on applications next week only (those lodged in May end). I will wait for a couple of days and if I don't have any sign, I shall mail/call them directly.


----------



## cancerianlrules

ryan11 said:


> Thanks Garry, I am now going to get the vet process done, I hope they give their result without much delay.


Hi folks 

I got PTA done from Vetassess, also sent them my IELTS results! However, they said they do not assess IELTS score for PTA! 

As such there is no ambiguity here, it's either 10 points or 20 points you have the right score! So it is not really required for vetassess to assess the same! 

That is what they said to me!


----------



## waitingheadache

No Luck today  . Another wait for another day of hope.........


----------



## nitinmoudgil

waitingheadache said:


> No Luck today  . Another wait for another day of hope.........


no mail revert to me too


----------



## Usha Abhilash

maryma, urbanm

Any updates?


----------



## sapshoby

Usha Abhilash said:


> When did you lodge your application. It seems they'll start working on applications next week only (those lodged in May end). I will wait for a couple of days and if I don't have any sign, I shall mail/call them directly.



hi usha,

i applied on 12th June, the application status changed to 'in progress' on 16th June.....i guess if they r processing the lot submitted on 30th May, then its going to be a long wait for me until i hear anything from them :sad:


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sapshoby said:


> hi usha,
> 
> i applied on 12th June, the application status changed to 'in progress' on 16th June.....i guess if they r processing the lot submitted on 30th May, then its going to be a long wait for me until i hear anything from them :sad:


But sometimes you may be lucky to get the result soon. Anyway I am not expecting mine this week.


----------



## sapshoby

Usha Abhilash said:


> But sometimes you may be lucky to get the result soon. Anyway I am not expecting mine this week.


All the best Usha.....keeping my fingers crossed for u too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## urbanm

Usha Abhilash said:


> maryma, urbanm
> 
> Any updates?


Nothing...


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Dear all


I got mail revert... the same is attached below.. for your reference...


Dear Nitin,

Thank you for your email, your application is in progress and currently there are no outstanding documents.

Most skills assessments should normally be completed within 12 weeks. In a small number of cases, the time frame may be longer than this. Currently qualifications which are not covered by the assessment guidelines in the Country Education Profiles published by the National Office of Overseas Skills Recognition (AEI NOOSR), and qualifications from Nigeria, Pakistan and the People's Republic of China, may take longer to complete.

Please take note that this is an estimate only, and we are unable to guarantee that an application will be completed within this timeframe as some assessments, for example, may require consultations etc... This estimate does not include the time taken by the applicant/agent to provide us with item(s) we request in order to proceed with an assessment.


----------



## sapshoby

nitinmoudgil said:


> Dear all
> 
> 
> I got mail revert... the same is attached below.. for your reference...
> 
> 
> Dear Nitin,
> 
> Thank you for your email, your application is in progress and currently there are no outstanding documents.
> 
> Most skills assessments should normally be completed within 12 weeks. In a small number of cases, the time frame may be longer than this. Currently qualifications which are not covered by the assessment guidelines in the Country Education Profiles published by the National Office of Overseas Skills Recognition (AEI NOOSR), and qualifications from Nigeria, Pakistan and the People's Republic of China, may take longer to complete.
> 
> Please take note that this is an estimate only, and we are unable to guarantee that an application will be completed within this timeframe as some assessments, for example, may require consultations etc... This estimate does not include the time taken by the applicant/agent to provide us with item(s) we request in order to proceed with an assessment.


thats the response i got too from VET when my agent sent them a mail requesting status.....


----------



## waitingheadache

nitinmoudgil said:


> Dear all
> 
> 
> I got mail revert... the same is attached below.. for your reference...
> 
> 
> Dear Nitin,
> 
> Thank you for your email, your application is in progress and currently there are no outstanding documents.
> 
> Most skills assessments should normally be completed within 12 weeks. In a small number of cases, the time frame may be longer than this. Currently qualifications which are not covered by the assessment guidelines in the Country Education Profiles published by the National Office of Overseas Skills Recognition (AEI NOOSR), and qualifications from Nigeria, Pakistan and the People's Republic of China, may take longer to complete.
> 
> Please take note that this is an estimate only, and we are unable to guarantee that an application will be completed within this timeframe as some assessments, for example, may require consultations etc... This estimate does not include the time taken by the applicant/agent to provide us with item(s) we request in order to proceed with an assessment.


Just a copy paste answer for all maybe........

What is happening with Country Education Profiles published by the National Office of Overseas Skills Recognition (AEI NOOSR) ????? Is there any problems??? People are very worried about this.


----------



## maryma

Usha Abhilash said:


> maryma, urbanm
> 
> Any updates?


Nothing.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sasa2014 said:


> hi i 've lodged application to vet on 24 Jul, (submitted on 22 Jul n lodged on 24 Jul), but now the status is still lodged...
> 
> how come it didnt turn to "in progress"? how long did it take for u ?


It took 8-10 days. But is showing the same "in progress" even in the 12th week


----------



## sasa2014

Usha Abhilash said:


> It took 8-10 days. But is showing the same "in progress" even in the 12th week


It's been 3 weeks since i lodged my application to vetessess ...but the status is still "lodged" but not "in progress" ... ='(


----------



## soeid

sasa2014 said:


> It's been 3 weeks since i lodged my application to vetessess ...but the status is still "lodged" but not "in progress" ... ='(


you got to follow up. some were "in progress" the day after. only then it will count 8-12 weeks for the processing.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

waitingheadache said:


> Just a copy paste answer for all maybe........
> 
> What is happening with Country Education Profiles published by the National Office of Overseas Skills Recognition (AEI NOOSR) ????? Is there any problems??? People are very worried about this.


the people from these countries...... VET is checking in detail for such peoples...


----------



## nitinmoudgil

soeid said:


> you got to follow up. some were "in progress" the day after. only then it will count 8-12 weeks for the processing.


some documents may be pending.. just call them and get the info


----------



## maryma

urbanm said:


> Nothing...


Have you written for them? I sent an email on Friday regarding my application but no response up to now!!! Damn it!


----------



## urbanm

maryma said:


> Have you written for them? I sent an email on Friday regarding my application but no response up to now!!! Damn it!


Hi maryma,
No, I did not write, as, according to my contract with my agent, I am not allowed to contact the authorities directly. I talked to my agent, who said that VET has a backlog, so I am waiting ... and waiting ... and waiting.
I simply cannot imagine why it takes so long!

Kind regards,
m.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

urbanm said:


> Hi maryma,
> No, I did not write, as, according to my contract with my agent, I am not allowed to contact the authorities directly. I talked to my agent, who said that VET has a backlog, so I am waiting ... and waiting ... and waiting.
> I simply cannot imagine why it takes so long!
> 
> Kind regards,
> m.


Whoever wrote to VET got their standard reply. Please don't worry. We shall wait and pray for a positive result.


----------



## sapshoby

sasa2014 said:


> hi i 've lodged application to vet on 24 Jul, (submitted on 22 Jul n lodged on 24 Jul), but now the status is still lodged...
> 
> how come it didnt turn to "in progress"? how long did it take for u ?


the status changed to 'in progress' in a day or two for me.....i suggest you may want to check the status of your application(communication) tab for pending documents if any......check with them for the status if you can......good luck :nod:


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

*Call from Vetassess for change of code*

Guys,

Initially, I opted for Vetassess Advisory Services. I applied for ANZSCO 232214 Other Spatial Scientist. I got a positive response from advisory services. 

Then lodged my application for skill assessment. Recently, I got a call from my Case Officer (CS) saying that my work profile doesn't match with the job description of ANZSCO 232214. 

They have to say it now.....seriously......after 45 days of application?  :Cry:

My CS suggested me to change my occupation to 225499. I checked with DIBP, this occupation code is only on CSOL, whereas this occupation is closed in all the states. 

Please suggest me. I don't know now what needs to be done?

:help::help::help::help::help::help:


----------



## rashe_12

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Guys,
> 
> Initially, I opted for Vetassess Advisory Services. I applied for ANZSCO 232214 Other Spatial Scientist. I got a positive response from advisory services.
> 
> Then lodged my application for skill assessment. Recently, I got a call from my Case Officer (CS) saying that my work profile doesn't match with the job description of ANZSCO 232214.
> 
> They have to say it now.....seriously......after 45 days of application?  :Cry:
> 
> My CS suggested me to change my occupation to 225499. I checked with DIBP, this occupation code is only on CSOL, whereas this occupation is closed in all the states.
> 
> Please suggest me. I don't know now what needs to be done?
> 
> :help::help::help::help::help::help:



If they have suggested you might as well apply without any delays. Occupations keep opening/closing so you need to wait for the right time to apply. 

Anyways just go ahead with the reassessment with the code your Assessing Officer suggested.

Pretty strange to see after you got a green signal from advisory services you couldn't get a positive assessment. I've read another instance in the past like yours....feel sad for you though....

Don't give up. Lift yourself and take a step forward


----------



## maryma

I received an email today about a missed document in my checklist. How long do you guys think It will take to get the result after uploading this outstanding document?


----------



## Garry2684

maryma,

it shud b instant  good luck.


----------



## Garry2684

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Guys,
> 
> Initially, I opted for Vetassess Advisory Services. I applied for ANZSCO 232214 Other Spatial Scientist. I got a positive response from advisory services.
> 
> Then lodged my application for skill assessment. Recently, I got a call from my Case Officer (CS) saying that my work profile doesn't match with the job description of ANZSCO 232214.
> 
> They have to say it now.....seriously......after 45 days of application?  :Cry:
> 
> My CS suggested me to change my occupation to 225499. I checked with DIBP, this occupation code is only on CSOL, whereas this occupation is closed in all the states.
> 
> Please suggest me. I don't know now what needs to be done?
> 
> :help::help::help::help::help::help:


reapply asap. u hv no choice.. most of states ll revise lists as soon dibp clears backlog, so go ahead.. good luck


----------



## maryma

Garry2684 said:


> maryma,
> 
> it shud b instant  good luck.


tnx but are you sure? You know I am so worried!! At document checklist page it has been mentioned that if you upload any document it will take 2-3 weeks to be updated. Oh Gosh!!! I have only 3 weeks regarding our state sponsorship procedure!
At the moment I am in 13th week of lodgement in Vetassess!!!


----------



## Garry2684

it shud.. if u dont get a reply, give them a call


----------



## maryma

Garry2684 said:


> it shud.. if u dont get a reply, give them a call


It seems you have experienced same thing with Vetassess, Am I right?!


----------



## Garry2684

no


----------



## ryan11

Seniors, I am trying to arrange documentation for my Vetassess procedure and seem to have hit a hurdle.

just found that I have the payslips from Jan 2011 upto Jan 2012 and from Jan 2013 - till date, so my payslip gap is about a year from Feb 2012 to Dec 2012 (reason being we were issued physical hard copies in this period, which are not traceable anymore, also no payslips from 2008 to Dec 2010. ( all previous employers periods)

does Vetassess need these documents, and if they do need *what are the possibilities that I have from my own end - like Statutory declarations etc*.(assuming the previous employers arent providing me with any payslips of my time with them), I do have all my Offer letters and resignation acceptance letters along with experience letters and all form 16's for the last 6 years.

Pls advise seniors.

*Just to summarise here if I managed to confuse the readers: 

Available: Payslips from Dec 2010 to Jan 2012 and from Jan 2013 - till date
All Offer letters, Resignation and Experience letters and Form 16's for last 6 years

NOT available: Payslips from 2008 to Dec 2010 and Feb 2012 to Dec 2012.*


----------



## soeid

ryan11 said:


> Seniors, I am trying to arrange documentation for my Vetassess procedure and seem to have hit a hurdle.
> 
> just found that I have the payslips from Jan 2011 upto Jan 2012 and from Jan 2013 - till date, so my payslip gap is about a year from Feb 2012 to Dec 2012 (reason being we were issued physical hard copies in this period, which are not traceable anymore, also no payslips from 2008 to Dec 2010. ( all previous employers periods)
> 
> does Vetassess need these documents, and if they do need *what are the possibilities that I have from my own end - like Statutory declarations etc*.(assuming the previous employers arent providing me with any payslips of my time with them), I do have all my Offer letters and resignation acceptance letters along with experience letters and all form 16's for the last 6 years.
> 
> Pls advise seniors.
> 
> *Just to summarise here if I managed to confuse the readers:
> 
> Available: Payslips from Dec 2010 to Jan 2012 and from Jan 2013 - till date
> All Offer letters, Resignation and Experience letters and Form 16's for last 6 years
> 
> NOT available: Payslips from 2008 to Dec 2010 and Feb 2012 to Dec 2012.*


You can present your job contract to evidence employment start date. Then you can send one payment per quarter and even half year.


----------



## ryan11

soeid said:


> You can present your job contract to evidence employment start date. Then you can send one payment per quarter and even half year.


Thanks Soeid, I do have the contract letter for each employer, but I dont have any payslips for the period I stated earlier (neither monthly, nor quarterly or 6 monthly or yearly), which is what my doubt is about.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

maryma said:


> It seems you have experienced same thing with Vetassess, Am I right?!


Its a positive sign for you.... update the document and you will see outcome in one weeks time...

Plus it also gives green signal for your case


----------



## cancerianlrules

ryan11 said:


> Thanks Soeid, I do have the contract letter for each employer, but I dont have any payslips for the period I stated earlier (neither monthly, nor quarterly or 6 monthly or yearly), which is what my doubt is about.


Hi Ryan

Do you have entries in your bank account!? 

Bank account statement showing every month credit, along with some but not all payslips, should be sufficient!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Hi, I got a revert from VET as follows

Dear Usha,

This case is currently in the process of being assessed. If VETASSESS require any further documentation in order to proceed with this application you will be notified via email.

MOST Skills Assessment applications are completed within twelve weeks, but that a small number of cases may take longer, for various reasons.

Please take note that this is an estimate only, and we are unable to guarantee that an application will be completed within this timeframe as some assessments, for example, may require consultations etc... This estimate does not include the time taken by the applicant to provide us with item(s) we request in order to proceed with an assessment.


----------



## ryan11

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Ryan
> 
> Do you have entries in your bank account!?
> 
> Bank account statement showing every month credit, along with some but not all payslips, should be sufficient!


BTW, we share the same Occupation code!!

I think I can get the bank statements for the time I was in india, but there are also times of international work ex for which I doubt I can get the bank statements from India.

I am wonder if it is an absolute requirements to submit the payslips/ or the bank statements, if there a way to work around it, like showing them the contract letter with start date, salary and the resignation accepatance and experience letters to show the end date, coupled with a statutory declarataion that payslips or bank statements arent available etc etc.

I think you are quite advanced in the process of 189 and have also dealth with Vetassess positively ;-), can you advise if the bare minimum essentials for vetassess can exclude the payslips/bank statements.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

maryma said:


> I received an email today about a missed document in my checklist. How long do you guys think It will take to get the result after uploading this outstanding document?


Wish you all the best.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

ryan11 said:


> BTW, we share the same Occupation code!!
> 
> I think I can get the bank statements for the time I was in india, but there are also times of international work ex for which I doubt I can get the bank statements from India.
> 
> I am wonder if it is an absolute requirements to submit the payslips/ or the bank statements, if there a way to work around it, like showing them the contract letter with start date, salary and the resignation accepatance and experience letters to show the end date, coupled with a statutory declarataion that payslips or bank statements arent available etc etc.
> 
> I think you are quite advanced in the process of 189 and have also dealth with Vetassess positively ;-), can you advise if the bare minimum essentials for vetassess can exclude the payslips/bank statements.


Hi, I did not provide any payslips. Instead gave superannuation statement.


----------



## cancerianlrules

ryan11 said:


> BTW, we share the same Occupation code!!
> 
> I think I can get the bank statements for the time I was in india, but there are also times of international work ex for which I doubt I can get the bank statements from India.
> 
> I am wonder if it is an absolute requirements to submit the payslips/ or the bank statements, if there a way to work around it, like showing them the contract letter with start date, salary and the resignation accepatance and experience letters to show the end date, coupled with a statutory declarataion that payslips or bank statements arent available etc etc.
> 
> I think you are quite advanced in the process of 189 and have also dealth with Vetassess positively ;-), can you advise if the bare minimum essentials for vetassess can exclude the payslips/bank statements.


In lieu of payslip /bank statement, vetassess accepts super annutation statement, provident fund statement or a salary certificate from employer /bank in which salary is credited! However, in such cases the employments will most likely be verified with the employers! 

I provided salary certificate from my bank stating that the xyz credits were salary by my employer named abc!


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi, I got a revert from VET as follows
> 
> Dear Usha,
> 
> This case is currently in the process of being assessed. If VETASSESS require any further documentation in order to proceed with this application you will be notified via email.
> 
> MOST Skills Assessment applications are completed within twelve weeks, but that a small number of cases may take longer, for various reasons.
> 
> Please take note that this is an estimate only, and we are unable to guarantee that an application will be completed within this timeframe as some assessments, for example, may require consultations etc... This estimate does not include the time taken by the applicant to provide us with item(s) we request in order to proceed with an assessment.


Same email i got last week.... guess they are speeding up the process


----------



## ryan11

cancerianlrules said:


> In lieu of payslip /bank statement, vetassess accepts super annutation statement, provident fund statement or a salary certificate from employer /bank in which salary is credited! However, in such cases the employments will most likely be verified with the employers!
> 
> I provided salary certificate from my bank stating that the xyz credits were salary by my employer named abc!


*By Superannuation you guys mean the Form 16*? forgive my ignorance pls.

The bank statements from Indian banks are a possibility, but the time spend outside may really not be as the bank only sends out the hard copies of the statement and my online banking login details have expired, all in all I mean it is a substantial effort to get those.

Another tricky part is the employer verification, past employer are alright they have nothing to loose, but the current employer isnt going to be too happy to co-operate in thisw endeavour( and I have the bulk of employment years with the current one).

But I do have a bonafide letter on the employer letterhead issued by the HR stating all my projects and my roles and responsibilities ( in the context of my ANSZO code) hopefully Vetassess should be satisfied with this and not ring up the employer.

Goodness there are so many tricky things to surmount, God save me.

Anyones knows whats the procedure to get letter from the Provident Fund for the Vetassess purposes?


----------



## cancerianlrules

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi, I got a revert from VET as follows
> 
> Dear Usha,
> 
> This case is currently in the process of being assessed. If VETASSESS require any further documentation in order to proceed with this application you will be notified via email.
> 
> MOST Skills Assessment applications are completed within twelve weeks, but that a small number of cases may take longer, for various reasons.
> 
> Please take note that this is an estimate only, and we are unable to guarantee that an application will be completed within this timeframe as some assessments, for example, may require consultations etc... This estimate does not include the time taken by the applicant to provide us with item(s) we request in order to proceed with an assessment.


I would give them a call and request them to prioritize the application as its already 11-12th week, since the lodgement.


----------



## cancerianlrules

ryan11 said:


> *By Superannuation you guys mean the Form 16*? forgive my ignorance pls.
> 
> The bank statements from Indian banks are a possibility, but the time spend outside may really not be as the bank only sends out the hard copies of the statement and my online banking login details have expired, all in all I mean it is a substantial effort to get those.
> 
> Another tricky part is the employer verification, past employer are alright they have nothing to loose, but the current employer isnt going to be too happy to co-operate in thisw endeavour( and I have the bulk of employment years with the current one).
> 
> But I do have a bonafide letter on the employer letterhead issued by the HR stating all my projects and my roles and responsibilities ( in the context of my ANSZO code) hopefully Vetassess should be satisfied with this and not ring up the employer.
> 
> Goodness there are so many tricky things to surmount, God save me.
> 
> Anyones knows whats the procedure to get letter from the Provident Fund for the Vetassess purposes?


I guess the reference letter from the HR should suffice.

For verification, they generally call the person who has signed the letter (the HR in your case). Superannutation is the gratuity/retirement benefits offered by your employer. For PF statement, i guess there is an online system now where your can generate the statement. I have used it long time back, not sure how efficient it is but you log on to epfo.in (or something like this) and you have to enter some details from your payslip etc. 

People on the forum have used the service, search the forum you should be able to find most of your answers.


----------



## ryan11

cancerianlrules said:


> I guess the reference letter from the HR should suffice.
> 
> For verification, they generally call the person who has signed the letter (the HR in your case). Superannutation is the gratuity/retirement benefits offered by your employer. For PF statement, i guess there is an online system now where your can generate the statement. I have used it long time back, not sure how efficient it is but you log on to epfo.in (or something like this) and you have to enter some details from your payslip etc.
> 
> People on the forum have used the service, search the forum you should be able to find most of your answers.


Thanks cancerianrules, your replies have clarified my options, certainly the choices now revolve around choosing the lesser evil ( bank statements over employer statements) in the hope that they dont ring up the employer, but there isnt a guarantee that vetassess will not call up the employer/hr.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

*Call from Vetassess for change of code*



rashe_12 said:


> If they have suggested you might as well apply without any delays. Occupations keep opening/closing so you need to wait for the right time to apply.
> 
> Anyways just go ahead with the reassessment with the code your Assessing Officer suggested.
> 
> Pretty strange to see after you got a green signal from advisory services you couldn't get a positive assessment. I've read another instance in the past like yours....feel sad for you though....
> 
> Don't give up. Lift yourself and take a step forward


Thanks for the reply Rashe & Garry. 

My assessment is not completed yet....it is in progress and during assessment my CO contacted and suggested to change occ. code. 

My fear is, if I apply for the suggested code and what if DIBP wont open the code or what if it takes time/months/years to open the code. Unfortunately, this code is available only in CSOL and none of the states are open. 

What I understand is the next list will be revised by July 2015. Too late.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

*Call from Vetassess for change of code*



Garry2684 said:


> reapply asap. u hv no choice.. most of states ll revise lists as soon dibp clears backlog, so go ahead.. good luck



Thanks Garry,

My assessment is not over yet, as I mentioned earlier. In mid of the assessment they suggested me to do so. 

Do you have any idea how long its take to open the code. What I understand is they revise the list every year (July 2015 is the next revision due).


----------



## waitingheadache

Any good news friends???? From me no good news yet..... Another wait....


----------



## maryma

Sorry that I ask again.
Is there anybody who uploaded any outstanding documents? I got a massage from Vetassess that I have missed a document and I should supply it. Application is on 13th week. How long will it take to get my result after updating documents???


----------



## waitingheadache

maryma said:


> Sorry that I ask again.
> Is there anybody who uploaded any outstanding documents? I got a massage from Vetassess that I have missed a document and I should supply it. Application is on 13th week. How long will it take to get my result after updating documents???


As far as I know by reading forums, they may give you the result after 1 or 2 days and sometimes the same day after you submit your outstanding documents. So don't get worried. It should be fine. Just submit those require documents without wasting any single time before the Assessor keep your file at the side in another Que and start looking another file next to you. 

By the way, are you currently living in Australia? If so then where?? I just miss Australia a lot and hope to return again. Will never leave Australia again  .


----------



## maryma

waitingheadache said:


> As far as I know by reading forums, they may give you the result after 1 or 2 days and sometimes the same day after you submit your outstanding documents. So don't get worried. It should be fine. Just submit those require documents without wasting any single time before the Assessor keep your file at the side in another Que and start looking another file next to you.
> 
> By the way, are you currently living in Australia? If so then where?? I just miss Australia a lot and hope to return again. Will never leave Australia again  .


Honestly, I got so worried when I saw their message today. Tomorrow, I will send them, hopefully I'll get the result as you said.

Yeah, I am living in Canberra. good luck.


----------



## cancerianlrules

ryan11 said:


> Thanks cancerianrules, your replies have clarified my options, certainly the choices now revolve around choosing the lesser evil ( bank statements over employer statements) in the hope that they dont ring up the employer, but there isnt a guarantee that vetassess will not call up the employer/hr.


If there is one thing I've learnt in the process of Visa Application so far is that... there are no guarantees in this process... only likelihoods.


----------



## cancerianlrules

maryma said:


> Sorry that I ask again.
> Is there anybody who uploaded any outstanding documents? I got a massage from Vetassess that I have missed a document and I should supply it. Application is on 13th week. How long will it take to get my result after updating documents???


From my personal experience, what I understand is that it is the first time they have looked at your application and one document is missing, supply it asap.

In my case, there was document missing, I supplied it, I got a verification the next week and the following week was my outcome.

These are definitely good signs but I would expect an outcome in 8-10 working days after submitting the required document.

All the best.


----------



## maryma

cancerianlrules said:


> From my personal experience, what I understand is that it is the first time they have looked at your application and one document is missing, supply it asap.
> 
> In my case, there was document missing, I supplied it, I got a verification the next week and the following week was my outcome.
> 
> These are definitely good signs but I would expect an outcome in 8-10 working days after submitting the required document.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks...not so good news for me anyway!!!


----------



## waitingheadache

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi, I got a revert from VET as follows
> 
> Dear Usha,
> 
> This case is currently in the process of being assessed. If VETASSESS require any further documentation in order to proceed with this application you will be notified via email.
> 
> MOST Skills Assessment applications are completed within twelve weeks, but that a small number of cases may take longer, for various reasons.
> 
> Please take note that this is an estimate only, and we are unable to guarantee that an application will be completed within this timeframe as some assessments, for example, may require consultations etc... This estimate does not include the time taken by the applicant to provide us with item(s) we request in order to proceed with an assessment.


What does it mean by "currently in the process of being assessed"??? They Still haven't touched or, started touching the file??? Or, started dusting the file only :bolt: ???? They are just unbelievable lazzy........ :dizzy:


----------



## waitingheadache

A GOOD NEWS FOR EVERYBODY (***Maybe): 

According to the latest trends of VET, we can assume that, VET publishes results in Thursdays & Fridays only. So, tomorrow or the day after tomorrow is our celebration day. Lets ray:ray2:


----------



## gauravoz

Hi guys...need a quick clarification...my wife is applying for skill assessment under code 149212 - customer service manager. We are applying on our own. While going through the Vetassess site,the below was mentioned-

"Please note that you are required to provide an Organisational Chart (on company letterhead) highlighting your duties, if nominating a managerial occupation."

Is this org chart mandatory. My wife was managing clients but she didn't have any subordinates... Hopefully vetassess will not deny the skill assessment only because the org chart is not there. Has anyone applying for this role or any other managerial role given an org chart??


----------



## The_Boss

gauravoz said:


> Hi guys...need a quick clarification...my wife is applying for skill assessment under code 149212 - customer service manager. We are applying on our own. While going through the Vetassess site,the below was mentioned-
> 
> "Please note that you are required to provide an Organisational Chart (on company letterhead) highlighting your duties, if nominating a managerial occupation."
> 
> Is this org chart mandatory. My wife was managing clients but she didn't have any subordinates... Hopefully vetassess will not deny the skill assessment only because the org chart is not there. Has anyone applying for this role or any other managerial role given an org chart??


Same occupation 

Org chart not needed. What is the designation on papers for your wife? Is it mentioned as manager or something else?


----------



## gauravoz

The_Boss said:


> Same occupation
> 
> Org chart not needed. What is the designation on papers for your wife? Is it mentioned as manager or something else?


Most of my wife's designations were customer service officers. She has been in multiple banks for 10 years. Do you think this will hamper her vetassess assessment?


----------



## padmakarrao

gauravoz said:


> Most of my wife's designations were customer service officers. She has been in multiple banks for 10 years. Do you think this will hamper her vetassess assessment?


Hi gaurav,

No it wont effect her application. Just ensure her roles and responsibilities are mentioned properly, try covering every part of her role in adequate detail.

Good day


----------



## Usha Abhilash

waitingheadache said:


> What does it mean by "currently in the process of being assessed"??? They Still haven't touched or, started touching the file??? Or, started dusting the file only :bolt: ???? They are just unbelievable lazzy........ :dizzy:


I hope they are working on it.


----------



## ryan11

cancerianlrules said:


> If there is one thing I've learnt in the process of Visa Application so far is that... there are no guarantees in this process... only likelihoods.


Thanks mate, I understand too well what you mean specially coz we are in a discipline which deals with likelihoods primarily


----------



## urbanm

Hi,
No news from VET, but, my ACS application, submitted on the 7th of August, had a positive outcome in only 2 weeks. My agent had supposed that the ACS application would be finalised earlier than the VET. But, at least I have an occupation to submit an EOI with. 
Fingers crossed for our VETASSESS results.
Regards,
m.


----------



## sasa2014

sorry what ACS means ...


----------



## urbanm

sasa2014 said:


> sorry what ACS means ...


Hi,
ACS means Australian Computer Society, the assessing authority for ICT-related professions.
I submitted two assessments, one to VETASSESS (Organisation&Methods Analyst) and another to ACS (Systems Analyst). Now, the latter, submitted just two weeks ago, has already been assessed as suitable.  The first one is in progress.:fingerscrossed:
Regards,
m.


----------



## urbanm

sasa2014 said:


> oh woah ,,,, what an insight ....u r so clever....i didnt realize we can submit two assessment....
> 
> I applied for Financial investment adviser to VETASSESS....Do you think i can try to apply for other positions too ...for other assessment org maybe?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
From what I now, you can apply for as many assessments as you wish, given that you have the required experience. I had, as my area (business intelligence) is somewhere between business and IT.
I applied for two assessments simply because my first profession (that of O&M analyst) was only on South Australia SS list, and it closed after only 2 days. Thus, with this prof. I'd had to wait until July 2015, which is the last thing I wish for... Now, luckily enough, I have another chance.
If you are sure you have enough experience in another field, why not give it a try? 
Regards,
m.


----------



## maryma

cancerianlrules said:


> From my personal experience, what I understand is that it is the first time they have looked at your application and one document is missing, supply it asap.
> 
> In my case, there was document missing, I supplied it, I got a verification the next week and the following week was my outcome.
> 
> These are definitely good signs but I would expect an outcome in 8-10 working days after submitting the required document.
> 
> All the best.


Hi...
Did you notify them by email when you uploaded missed documents?


----------



## rashe_12

gauravoz said:


> Most of my wife's designations were customer service officers. She has been in multiple banks for 10 years. Do you think this will hamper her vetassess assessment?


Sorry to say, to me it looks difficult to get a positive assessment as she doesn't manage a team and the occupation you've chosen is a managerial position.

However, why don't you just drop an inquiry email or try calling Vetassess and clarify before proceeding further.


----------



## cancerianlrules

maryma said:


> Hi...
> Did you notify them by email when you uploaded missed documents?


Yes email address of the case officer given by them.


----------



## maryma

cancerianlrules said:


> Yes email address of the case officer given by them.


You mean you emailed to [email protected] and asked for CO email address? I just know her name as she communicate with me through my application page!


----------



## cancerianlrules

maryma said:


> You mean you emailed to [email protected] and asked for CO email address? I just know her name as she communicate with me through my application page!


She messaged me her email id in the correspondence on the online application portal of vetassess.


----------



## maryma

cancerianlrules said:


> She messaged me her email id in the correspondence on the online application portal of vetassess.


I haven't her email address.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

waitingheadache said:


> VET told me that bcz they are running behind schedule, they will start processing my file on this Monday. Will receive my result by/before coming Friday..... :fingerscrossed: Plz plz pz pray for me .... I don't know what to do, but unable to get floor under my feet!!! So scared!!!


Hi, any news from VET


----------



## waitingheadache

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi, any news from VET


 No my friend, Nothing....They told me but they didn't do that......I am just tired and sick of waiting anymore...... What about you??? Any communication from them???

VET is a :deadhorse:


----------



## Usha Abhilash

waitingheadache said:


> No my friend, Nothing....They told me but they didn't do that......I am just tired and sick of waiting anymore...... What about you??? Any communication from them???
> 
> VET is a :deadhorse:


Oh no. I thought you will be getting the result this week. No call from VET till date. Another week is over.


----------



## sasa2014

waitingheadache said:


> No my friend, Nothing....They told me but they didn't do that......I am just tired and sick of waiting anymore...... What about you??? Any communication from them???
> 
> VET is a :deadhorse:


My VET status turned from lodged to in progress today ^____^ im so happy 
(lodged: 24 Jul -> in progress: 22 Aug)


----------



## gauravoz

For vetassess skill assessment do we have to pay for online application fees as well as employment assessment fees I.e. aud 630. + aud 300 or shud we pay only 630 aud for the assessment??


----------



## waitingheadache

gauravoz said:


> For vetassess skill assessment do we have to pay for online application fees as well as employment assessment fees I.e. aud 630. + aud 300 or shud we pay only 630 aud for the assessment??


You need to pay only AU$630 if you are an off shore applicant.


----------



## waitingheadache

VET is sleeping or what???? Why they are so lazy & playing with our patience!!!!?? Should we contact VET again????


----------



## Garry2684

I believe Vetassess receives more applications than any other assessment body, hence they are slower.

Poking them repeatedly would not surely help. Most of the times, you will get standard replies. 

Standard time from lodging to results is 10 weeks, if completed, feel free to reach out to them. I did the same and on first day of 10th week, I was told that I shud get to hear from them soon, they are working on the application and on the last day of the same week (2 weeks were their Christmas off, so exclude that) I got my assessment completed.

Thanks,


----------



## gauravoz

waitingheadache said:


> You need to pay only AU$630 if you are an off shore applicant.


So what is the employment assessment? Why have they mentioned it explicitly.. The only reason why we r doing this skill assessment is to get our qualifications and employment assessed.

http://www.vetassess.com.au/Skills-Assessment-for-Migration/General-Occupations/Fees-and-Payment


----------



## Garry2684

gauravoz,

If you read the fees chart carefully, it says - $630 for online application, which includes $330 for overseas qualifications assessment and $300 for employment, so its $630 

You only pay $630 as full fees.

IF you want a PTA (Point Test Advisory) u need to pay additional $80 or so... its needed only if you want to get your employment assessed for more than 5 years, in normal applications, vet assess will only assess your employment in last 5 years, not beyond that.

Hope that clarifies.


----------



## sameer7106

Hi everyone,

Today i am going to apply for vetassess advisory and have put my foot forward for a common dream of our i.e. AUSTRALIA!!

Before applying i just want to make sure that subclass 190 comes under GSM or state/teritory sponsorship visa?? 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## waitingheadache

Garry2684 said:


> I believe Vetassess receives more applications than any other assessment body, hence they are slower.
> 
> Poking them repeatedly would not surely help. Most of the times, you will get standard replies.
> 
> Standard time from lodging to results is 10 weeks, if completed, feel free to reach out to them. I did the same and on first day of 10th week, I was told that I shud get to hear from them soon, they are working on the application and on the last day of the same week (2 weeks were their Christmas off, so exclude that) I got my assessment completed.
> 
> Thanks,


Garry2684,

thanks for your reply. Did they call you or your employer?? If so , what they asked you and your employer??

Thanks


----------



## menonshri

*Assessing Body*

My husband and I will be applying soon under 190. 

Under civil Engg, there are two types.

The construction project manager assessment falls under Vetasses while the Civil Engineer falls under Engineers Australia. So, do we have to get assessed by both?

also, in vetasses, in the form to be filled up, there is a section on awarding body. What does that imply?

Thanks
SM


----------



## gauravoz

Garry2684 said:


> gauravoz,
> 
> If you read the fees chart carefully, it says - $630 for online application, which includes $330 for overseas qualifications assessment and $300 for employment, so its $630
> 
> You only pay $630 as full fees.
> 
> IF you want a PTA (Point Test Advisory) u need to pay additional $80 or so... its needed only if you want to get your employment assessed for more than 5 years, in normal applications, vet assess will only assess your employment in last 5 years, not beyond that.
> 
> Hope that clarifies.


Thanks Garry for your reply.. This helps me clear some doubts.. The only question here is what is points test advisory... Shud all people applying for PR do that as they will get points for qualifications on the basis of that.. Or is my understanding incorrect somewhere.. My wife has 10 years experience and I m hoping to add her points in skill select for her experience


----------



## sameer7106

sameer7106 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today i am going to apply for vetassess advisory and have put my foot forward for a common dream of our i.e. AUSTRALIA!!
> 
> Before applying i just want to make sure that subclass 190 comes under GSM or state/teritory sponsorship visa??
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Someone plz reply to my question as well


----------



## Garry2684

Hi Sameer,

GSM is general skilled migration and it consists of skilled worker migration on the basis of SOL and CSOL.

SOL - independent of state nomination
CSOL -state nomination required.

So, depending on which occupation you nominate, you will have to go for 189/190 visa subclass

However, both are in GSM, as far as I understand.

If your occupation is in CSOL, you go for 190 subclass - state nomination
If your occupation is in SOL, you go for 189 subclass - no state nomination needed.

The difference is the points, in case of 190, you get 5 points from state nomination and in case of a TR (another option, guess visa subclass 489, where you get 10 points from state nomination) but its a temp visa for 3 years with conditions on it.

Hope that is clear.


----------



## Garry2684

gauravoz said:


> Thanks Garry for your reply.. This helps me clear some doubts.. The only question here is what is points test advisory... Shud all people applying for PR do that as they will get points for qualifications on the basis of that.. Or is my understanding incorrect somewhere.. My wife has 10 years experience and I m hoping to add her points in skill select for her experience


PTA is not mandatory. You can claim all 10 years experience in your EOI by providing sufficient proof when you lodge your visa, even if Vetassess has only assessed 5 years of the experience (as normally happens).

However, if you want to get a PTA, you can get it done through Vetassess itself with your application. PTA is an advise letter mentioning points for qualification and experience.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

waitingheadache said:


> Garry2684,
> 
> thanks for your reply. Did they call you or your employer?? If so , what they asked you and your employer??
> 
> Thanks


waitingheadache,

They call only when they are in doubt or role and responsibilities are not clear to them.

I never got a call in the process, neither did my employer. 

But from forum, I am aware, if they call, they usually ask:

1. Roles n responsibilties
2. Duration of work (from date 2 to date)
3. No. of employees in the organization
4. Designation
5. Details of what work one does

same questions from applicant and the employer. 

If employer is not reachable thru phone, they usually send an email (one on the reference letter).


Thanks,


----------



## waitingheadache

Garry2684 said:


> waitingheadache,
> 
> They call only when they are in doubt or role and responsibilities are not clear to them.
> 
> I never got a call in the process, neither did my employer.
> 
> But from forum, I am aware, if they call, they usually ask:
> 
> 1. Roles n responsibilties
> 2. Duration of work (from date 2 to date)
> 3. No. of employees in the organization
> 4. Designation
> 5. Details of what work one does
> 
> same questions from applicant and the employer.
> 
> If employer is not reachable thru phone, they usually send an email (one on the reference letter).
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks Garry2684.


----------



## sapshoby

Any news yet anyone???? D wait is killing me....atleast if I knew application lodged on which date r being processed by VET now....it would put me off d hook 4 sometime.....*sigh*
I


----------



## gauravoz

Garry2684 said:


> PTA is not mandatory. You can claim all 10 years experience in your EOI by providing sufficient proof when you lodge your visa, even if Vetassess has only assessed 5 years of the experience (as normally happens).
> 
> However, if you want to get a PTA, you can get it done through Vetassess itself with your application. PTA is an advise letter mentioning points for qualification and experience.
> 
> Thanks,


That's wonderful... Vetassess just assessing 5 years but we still being able to claim 10 years is cool..by sufficient proof in the EOI, do you mean all employment details or do we have to show the roles and responsibilities letters too for the previous 5 years?? Specifically asking as I will accordingly ask my wife to check with respective HRs..


----------



## sameer7106

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> GSM is general skilled migration and it consists of skilled worker migration on the basis of SOL and CSOL.
> 
> SOL - independent of state nomination
> CSOL -state nomination required.
> 
> So, depending on which occupation you nominate, you will have to go for 189/190 visa subclass
> 
> However, both are in GSM, as far as I understand.
> 
> If your occupation is in CSOL, you go for 190 subclass - state nomination
> If your occupation is in SOL, you go for 189 subclass - no state nomination needed.
> 
> The difference is the points, in case of 190, you get 5 points from state nomination and in case of a TR (another option, guess visa subclass 489, where you get 10 points from state nomination) but its a temp visa for 3 years with conditions on it.
> 
> Hope that is clear.


Thanks Gary!
Do I have to self attest the documents or just true and certified copies from notary will be suffice??


----------



## Garry2684

gauravoz said:


> That's wonderful... Vetassess just assessing 5 years but we still being able to claim 10 years is cool..by sufficient proof in the EOI, do you mean all employment details or do we have to show the roles and responsibilities letters too for the previous 5 years?? Specifically asking as I will accordingly ask my wife to check with respective HRs..


Sufficient proof means - all employment proof including payslips, employment contracts, account statements and tax documents, etc.


----------



## Garry2684

sameer7106 said:


> Thanks Gary!
> Do I have to self attest the documents or just true and certified copies from notary will be suffice??


certified copies from notary would be sufficient.


----------



## sasa2014

sapshoby said:


> Any news yet anyone???? D wait is killing me....atleast if I knew application lodged on which date r being processed by VET now....it would put me off d hook 4 sometime.....*sigh*
> I


>.< ur VET SS is in progress in Jun , but still waiting? 
oh my......
mine is submitted in Jul and in progress on 22 Aug...
how long do i have to wait ? >.<


----------



## Garry2684

sasa2014,

I do not seem to dishearten you, but for ppl with your occupation, I have seen Vet taking more than usual time. Check with Manan_20.


----------



## padmakarrao

sapshoby said:


> Any news yet anyone???? D wait is killing me....atleast if I knew application lodged on which date r being processed by VET now....it would put me off d hook 4 sometime.....*sigh*
> I


Hi Dear,

I am afraid if this wait is killing you, then by the end of process, you seriously might end up going to a doctor.

Keep patience, this whole process takes a long time. I had submitted all my documents to Vet on 7 Jan and got a positive assessment on 8th May, a complete 4 months. No questions asked in between, no clarifications just the process was slow.

Be patient, i have seen people in this forum, who have waited for almost 2 years to get their final visa, i am not trying to demotivate you, but just trying to tell you to be patient and continue living your life normally. I agree it does impact our life completely, but trust me there are many more steps for you to complete and at each stage you will see a waiting time, which feels like unrealisic, but that's how this process works.

Don't worry, the dream you have seen will be fulfilled. 

Cheers and Relax.


----------



## sasa2014

sapshoby said:


> Any news yet anyone???? D wait is killing me....atleast if I knew application lodged on which date r being processed by VET now....it would put me off d hook 4 sometime.....*sigh*
> I


same feeling here >.< waiting and waiting and waiting....
lets cheer up guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vaibhavm23

*Delay in VETASSESS*

Hi All,

My application was submitted on 20 May 2014 and its past 3 months i.e. almost 12 weeks gone and there is no update on the same. I didn't want my application to get into scrutiny hence I didn't send any reminder.

However, i inquired through their contact us form as general inquiry which I am posting below for all your information:



Thank you for your email.

VETASSESS conduct skill assessment for migration or licensing purposes. Please refer to the below link to check if you are eligible:


Skill assessment process:

If you are eligible and you wish to apply, then please complete the online application from the link below:


For the first stage of the assessment you must submit the required documents listed below with your application:


Fees and payment:


Please refer to the below link which will outline in detail the training and employment evidence guide:


* A skill assessment can take up to 10-12 weeks to finalise.*

For more information please contact us on the below number.

Regards,

Karen Paul
Skills Recognition Support Services

VETASSESS
Level 5, 478 Albert Street
East Melbourne 3002
Victoria Australia
Tel +61 3 9655 4801
Fax +61 3 9655 4899


Looking all of your's experience I don't think that I will get a reply before october or so..


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application was submitted on 20 May 2014 and its past 3 months i.e. almost 12 weeks gone and there is no update on the same. I didn't want my application to get into scrutiny hence I didn't send any reminder.
> 
> However, i inquired through their contact us form as general inquiry which I am posting below for all your information:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> VETASSESS conduct skill assessment for migration or licensing purposes. Please refer to the below link to check if you are eligible:
> 
> 
> Skill assessment process:
> 
> If you are eligible and you wish to apply, then please complete the online application from the link below:
> 
> 
> For the first stage of the assessment you must submit the required documents listed below with your application:
> 
> 
> Fees and payment:
> 
> 
> Please refer to the below link which will outline in detail the training and employment evidence guide:
> 
> 
> * A skill assessment can take up to 10-12 weeks to finalise.*
> 
> For more information please contact us on the below number.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Karen Paul
> Skills Recognition Support Services
> 
> VETASSESS
> Level 5, 478 Albert Street
> East Melbourne 3002
> Victoria Australia
> Tel +61 3 9655 4801
> Fax +61 3 9655 4899
> 
> 
> Looking all of your's experience I don't think that I will get a reply before october or so..


I called them today and they said I can expect the result by end of next week. So you should be getting it before that IMO.


----------



## vaibhavm23

I have a visa sponsor though I don't know how long will it take..

Now as i can see that you have applied on 30 may and as you have spoken to them and they have informed that by next week you will get an update...

BTW what was your category? I have applied for management consultant. Submitted all the reference letters, payslips etc.. Have over 7 years of experience.. lets c when I get a reply from them...:fingerscrossed:



Usha Abhilash said:


> I called them today and they said I can expect the result by end of next week. So you should be getting it before that IMO.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> I have a visa sponsor though I don't know how long will it take..
> 
> Now as i can see that you have applied on 30 may and as you have spoken to them and they have informed that by next week you will get an update...
> 
> BTW what was your category? I have applied for management consultant. Submitted all the reference letters, payslips etc.. Have over 7 years of experience.. lets c when I get a reply from them...:fingerscrossed:


My occupation is Internal auditor. 

Visa sponsor - does that mean you have a job offer.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> My occupation is Internal auditor.
> 
> Visa sponsor - does that mean you have a job offer.


Yes I have a job offer... and I think so thats the only best part.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

vaibhavm23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application was submitted on 20 May 2014 and its past 3 months i.e. almost 12 weeks gone and there is no update on the same. I didn't want my application to get into scrutiny hence I didn't send any reminder.
> 
> However, i inquired through their contact us form as general inquiry which I am posting below for all your information:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> VETASSESS conduct skill assessment for migration or licensing purposes. Please refer to the below link to check if you are eligible:
> 
> 
> Skill assessment process:
> 
> If you are eligible and you wish to apply, then please complete the online application from the link below:
> 
> 
> For the first stage of the assessment you must submit the required documents listed below with your application:
> 
> 
> Fees and payment:
> 
> 
> Please refer to the below link which will outline in detail the training and employment evidence guide:
> 
> 
> * A skill assessment can take up to 10-12 weeks to finalise.*
> 
> For more information please contact us on the below number.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Karen Paul
> Skills Recognition Support Services
> 
> VETASSESS
> Level 5, 478 Albert Street
> East Melbourne 3002
> Victoria Australia
> Tel +61 3 9655 4801
> Fax +61 3 9655 4899
> 
> 
> Looking all of your's experience I don't think that I will get a reply before october or so..



lol i think u took the meaning wrong... 10 to 12 weeks in total... and your application is well under deadline... so dont worry it will be done soon


----------



## sapshoby

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> I am afraid if this wait is killing you, then by the end of process, you seriously might end up going to a doctor.
> 
> Keep patience, this whole process takes a long time. I had submitted all my documents to Vet on 7 Jan and got a positive assessment on 8th May, a complete 4 months. No questions asked in between, no clarifications just the process was slow.
> 
> Be patient, i have seen people in this forum, who have waited for almost 2 years to get their final visa, i am not trying to demotivate you, but just trying to tell you to be patient and continue living your life normally. I agree it does impact our life completely, but trust me there are many more steps for you to complete and at each stage you will see a waiting time, which feels like unrealisic, but that's how this process works.
> 
> Don't worry, the dream you have seen will be fulfilled.
> 
> Cheers and Relax.



hello padmakar,

well said....i guess m expecting things to work the way i work, i.e: if i say 10 weeks....i would either finish the work or let the stakeholder know d reason for delay n how much more time to finish the task......nevertheless, this is my first experience...i guess i need to stretch the timelines that i have set for this whole process....delhi abhi door hain :tea:


----------



## sapshoby

sasa2014 said:


> same feeling here >.< waiting and waiting and waiting....
> lets cheer up guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:tea:


----------



## sapshoby

sasa2014 said:


> >.< ur VET SS is in progress in Jun , but still waiting?
> oh my......
> mine is submitted in Jul and in progress on 22 Aug...
> how long do i have to wait ? >.<



10-12 weeks is wot they normally say.....but it may take longer or it may happen earlier.....all the best sasa


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Yes I have a job offer... and I think so thats the only best part.


Wow. Getting a job is the most difficult part in the whole process of migration and settling. You are lucky. Wish you all the best


----------



## waitingheadache

Usha Abhilash said:


> Wow. Getting a job is the most difficult part in the whole process of migration and settling. You are lucky. Wish you all the best


Hey Usha Abhilash, they said you by the end of next week??? They are telling :lie:, just pulling the nose. As you know, I was said by VET that I could expect my result by the end of last week's FRIDAY!!!! Haha

Anyway, we must wait :tea:. By the way, can I know when did you first create your application & when did you submit all your papers??


----------



## Usha Abhilash

waitingheadache said:


> Hey Usha Abhilash, they said you by the end of next week??? They are telling :lie:, just pulling the nose. As you know, I was said by VET that I could expect my result by the end of last week's FRIDAY!!!! Haha
> 
> Anyway, we must wait :tea:. By the way, can I know when did you first create your application & when did you submit all your papers??




As in Vet's website,

Application submitted on 30/5/2014 (created and submitted appl online)
Lodged on 03/06/2014 (all documents uploaded)

Rgds
Usha


----------



## vaibhavm23

I am sure VET guys would have been working hard to keep up with the flow of application... does anyone know how many applications do they get in a day or so?


----------



## valsanail

Hello dear friends,
I have submitted my application on 17.08, on 19.08 it changed to lodged, but still is not "in process". What shall I do? Is this a reason to worry? Shall I contact them?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> I am sure VET guys would have been working hard to keep up with the flow of application... does anyone know how many applications do they get in a day or so?


They are assessing 300+ occupations. No clue as to how many applications per day. My sl no. is 194000+.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

valsanail said:


> Hello dear friends,
> I have submitted my application on 17.08, on 19.08 it changed to lodged, but still is not "in process". What shall I do? Is this a reason to worry? Shall I contact them?


Some one had suggested in this forum to call VET.


----------



## cancerianlrules

valsanail said:


> Hello dear friends,
> I have submitted my application on 17.08, on 19.08 it changed to lodged, but still is not "in process". What shall I do? Is this a reason to worry? Shall I contact them?


Change in status to 'in progress ' takes upto one month depending on how busy they are, you may look at the timeline of others and you will get an idea.


----------



## waitingheadache

Usha Abhilash said:


> They are assessing 300+ occupations. No clue as to how many applications per day. My sl no. is 194000+.


Thanks Usha Abhilash.

My sl no. is 193000+ . Don no how VET work it out, follow the que.......


----------



## nitinmoudgil

waitingheadache said:


> Thanks Usha Abhilash.
> 
> My sl no. is 193000+ . Don no how VET work it out, follow the que.......


mine is 195000+


----------



## waitingheadache

nitinmoudgil said:


> mine is 195000+


HaHa, I think we have all the digits.... 3....4.....5.....boooom


----------



## pattern

I don't know about you guys, but I think we will get the visa grant before my VETASSESS assessment is finalized... this is a strong example on how much time it actually takes for them to do their work... 
Now the only reason I am waiting for this assessment is to be able to put a sentence in my resume that my degree is assessed to be equal to Australian standard...


----------



## sasa2014

waitingheadache said:


> HaHa, I think we have all the digits.... 3....4.....5.....boooom


im afraid not...
mine is 197xxx 
>.<


----------



## vard

hi

We submitted an online application with VETASSESS on the 13th of August 2014. the status shown in the website is as LODGED. Do we get an acknowledgement or the rteply directly. Generally how many days does it take for them to send a acknowlegement.

thanks


----------



## Nishbhar

sasa2014 said:


> Hi Pattern,
> 
> Could you pls what do u mean by get visa before VET assessment? I thought every EOI has to be accompanied by positive VET assessment?
> could u pls explain more?...
> 
> if its real, i want to hand in EOI application before i could wait for VET assessment...


I'm pretty sure he meant that sarcastically  No visa appln can be submitted without a valid skills assessment.


----------



## padmakarrao

vard said:


> hi
> 
> We submitted an online application with VETASSESS on the 13th of August 2014. the status shown in the website is as LODGED. Do we get an acknowledgement or the rteply directly. Generally how many days does it take for them to send a acknowlegement.
> 
> thanks


Hi Vard,

VETASSESS typically takes 3-4 months. The status on the site will change, and you will also receive a mail from them, once done.

So, go back to you regular life, and in between keep a check on the site.

Good Day


----------



## homeme

Garry2684 said:


> Hey Manan.
> 
> Long tym bro.. Wassap with your journey?? shaping up good??


Hi Garry, 

Nice to see your progressing timeline, I am waiting for IELTS exam in first week of September before lodging an ACT application to fulfill 7 band requirement as i can see your impressive IELTS score, if you don't mind can you share some tips or resources for the same.

All D best !


----------



## cancerianlrules

Nishbhar said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant that sarcastically  No visa appln can be submitted without a valid skills assessment.


You should probably read his signature, you will know he's already lodged the visa. With his wife as primary applicant.


----------



## vaibhavm23

OKay.. here is an update...

My application has got a case officer assigned.. However my list of documents had marksheet and not certificates so he has asked for the certificate... which I need to get notarized and scan and submit.

BTW does any one know how much time is given to submit additional documents?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> OKay.. here is an update...
> 
> My application has got a case officer assigned.. However my list of documents had marksheet and not certificates so he has asked for the certificate... which I need to get notarized and scan and submit.
> 
> BTW does any one know how much time is given to submit additional documents?


Thanks for the update.

I just provided the scan copies of all original certificates. Didn't go for notarisations. Hope that would suffice.

No clue on the time limit to upload docs. Earlier the best.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I just provided the scan copies of all original certificates. Didn't go for notarisations. Hope that would suffice.
> 
> No clue on the time limit to upload docs. Earlier the best.


We get 90 days to reply/upload documents. After that the application is discarded and you will have to lodge another application.


----------



## homeme

vaibhavm23 said:


> OKay.. here is an update...
> 
> My application has got a case officer assigned.. However my list of documents had marksheet and not certificates so he has asked for the certificate... which I need to get notarized and scan and submit.
> 
> BTW does any one know how much time is given to submit additional documents?


I believe maximum of 10 days...


----------



## pattern

Nishbhar said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant that sarcastically  No visa appln can be submitted without a valid skills assessment.


Guys, look at my signature, it explains everything. It is just that we are going with my partner's assessment. Although we lodged the assessment together, his assessment was ready long long time ago and we even submitted the visa application, what is left is the medicals only...


----------



## homeme

sourabh.sakhare said:


> We get 90 days to reply/upload documents. After that the application is discarded and you will have to lodge another application.


I think that is for initial uploading of the documents, but to fulfill further requirement they mention the time limit in their query email itself, if not then it is around 10 days as clarified by a Vetassess receptionist though you can ask for a grace period if there is any technical delay to gather the required documents but the documents/certificates should not have issue date which is later to the application submission date.


----------



## waitingheadache

vaibhavm23 said:


> OKay.. here is an update...
> 
> My application has got a case officer assigned.. However my list of documents had marksheet and not certificates so he has asked for the certificate... which I need to get notarized and scan and submit.
> 
> BTW does any one know how much time is given to submit additional documents?


Hi vaibhavm23,

it's a good news. When did you first create your application (Date Created)??? And can you please share your sl no. ??? As mine is 193000+ . It's just for assumption only . 

Thanks


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I just provided the scan copies of all original certificates. Didn't go for notarisations. Hope that would suffice.
> 
> No clue on the time limit to upload docs. Earlier the best.


As far as I know they require Notarized Attested documents.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Guys, I know most of you must be thinking that why I did so.. But yeah I have lodged my application through an agent. 

So I got a mail today from my agent after rigorous followup with him that additional documents are required and fortunately I have those documents with me. I missed to attach my degree certificate which I am doing so now, previously I have provided only marksheet.

So by tomorrow I would be in a position to send the scan notarized copy of the documents.

@waitingheadache - I have asked for the SL no from my agent, as soon as I get, I will let you know. Can understand the situation we all are going through... 

BTW my documents were received on 05 June 2014, whereas payment was done on 20 May 2014.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> As far as I know they require Notarized Attested documents.



Hi, you scared me to death  

I called my agent now and she said scan copies of original documents is fine for online applications. 

She gave an addl info - my appl will be finalised in a week or two since it has reached its turn in the queue (of applications lodged by them) ray:


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

*Contact to Employers by Vetassess*

Friends,

The CO said they may contact my employers. I would like to know do they contact Supervisors/Managers or Employers i.e. HR? 

Please share your experience.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Friends,
> 
> The CO said they may contact my employers. I would like to know do they contact Supervisors/Managers or Employers i.e. HR?
> 
> Please share your experience.


I believe they will contact the person who has signed the reference letter.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi, you scared me to death
> 
> I called my agent now and she said scan copies of original documents is fine for online applications.
> 
> She gave an addl info - my appl will be finalised in a week or two since it has reached its turn in the queue (of applications lodged by them) ray:


Not to worry! Color scans are sufficient.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi, you scared me to death
> 
> I called my agent now and she said scan copies of original documents is fine for online applications.
> 
> She gave an addl info - my appl will be finalised in a week or two since it has reached its turn in the queue (of applications lodged by them) ray:


scanned docs are fine... they hav nt written anywhere to get it notarized or something


----------



## waitingheadache

nitinmoudgil said:


> scanned docs are fine... they hav nt written anywhere to get it notarized or something


I think, still they have confusion within themselves (VET), that's why it is not clearly mentioned anywhere. 

But when I asked Manager-SRGO over the phone, she told me 1st-Make Photocopy, 2nd-Certify the Photocopy, 3rd- Scan the certified document & upload.


----------



## alifaseeh

Rahul82 said:


> Ashish as your education and employment is already assesed and it more or less same as 149212 so they hardly take 1 month to complete it. Example In my case they took only one month for assement may be the reason in my aplication only one employer is there. But what i can suggest you to get ready your ielts ready and the same time you aplly for reassessment ( occupation change) asap.


 Which one is more in demand currently 149212 or 149211? Please advice.


----------



## alifaseeh

Sandy J said:


> Ashish, I feel surprised honestly because there is hardly any difference between the two codes. Anyway, you ll get it soon. Wishes..


 Currently 149212 is under special condition. How frequently this is being updated and which one to chose and apply for? Please advice.


----------



## vaibhavm23

I have provided all my documents Notarized Attested by public Notary...

Now I don't know if my agent didn't want to take risk or so... but then its always safer to provide notarized copy. The charges is Rs. 5 per Page of Notary as decided by the Govt.

I am sorry if I actually scared you but then I told you what my agent demanded.



Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi, you scared me to death
> 
> I called my agent now and she said scan copies of original documents is fine for online applications.
> 
> She gave an addl info - my appl will be finalised in a week or two since it has reached its turn in the queue (of applications lodged by them) ray:


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> I have provided all my documents Notarized Attested by public Notary...
> 
> Now I don't know if my agent didn't want to take risk or so... but then its always safer to provide notarized copy. The charges is Rs. 5 per Page of Notary as decided by the Govt.
> 
> I am sorry if I actually scared you but then I told you what my agent demanded.


Hi,

No issues 

Please do keep us posted on any communication from VET.

Regards
Usha


----------



## vaibhavm23

Yeah sure, I will be sending the documents required in clarifications by today...

BTW you have a local agent?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Yeah sure, I will be sending the documents required in clarifications by today...
> 
> BTW you have a local agent?


Yes, MARA agent.


----------



## vaibhavm23

okay, mine is Visalawyers


----------



## waitingheadache

Received a call from VET today........Plz pray for me


----------



## vaibhavm23

waitingheadache said:


> Received a call from VET today........Plz pray for me


So what does the call say?hone:

So did you got your assessment cleared? :first:


----------



## nitinmoudgil

vaibhavm23 said:


> So what does the call say?hone:
> 
> So did you got your assessment cleared? :first:


vaibhav that will be grt if you update your timeline in signature like we did

waitingheadache.. please tell me what they ask.. and what you responded


----------



## vaibhavm23

nitinmoudgil said:


> vaibhav that will be grt if you update your timeline in signature like we did
> 
> waitingheadache.. please tell me what they ask.. and what you responded


Nitin, signature gets active after certain post.. So I was doing this while you were posting your comment.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

waitingheadache said:


> Received a call from VET today........Plz pray for me


Sure. Hope it went well.


----------



## sapshoby

waitingheadache said:


> Received a call from VET today........Plz pray for me



Hope all went well....... All the best.....


----------



## waitingheadache

@vaibhavm23, NO RESULT TODAY. THEY JUST DID THE VERIFICATION TODAY.

@nitinmoudgil, THEY CALLED BOTH MY BOSS AND ME. VET GUY ASKED ME A ABOUT MY "SIZE OF THE ORGANIZATION, ABOUT DEPARTMENTS, ABOUT COMPANY, HOW I PERFORM MY ROLES AND RESPONSIBILITIES, WHOM & HOW OFTEN DO I REPORT". 

@Usha Abhilash & sapshoby, I ALSO HOPE ALL WENT WELL. STILL I AM A HUMAN AND I AM VERY MUCH AFRAID. 

IN SHA ALLAH, WILL RECEIVE THE POSITIVE RESULT TOMORROW.


----------



## cancerianlrules

waitingheadache said:


> @vaibhavm23, NO RESULT TODAY. THEY JUST DID THE VERIFICATION TODAY.
> 
> @nitinmoudgil, THEY CALLED BOTH MY BOSS AND ME. VET GUY ASKED ME A ABOUT MY "SIZE OF THE ORGANIZATION, ABOUT DEPARTMENTS, ABOUT COMPANY, HOW I PERFORM MY ROLES AND RESPONSIBILITIES, WHOM & HOW OFTEN DO I REPORT".
> 
> @Usha Abhilash & sapshoby, I ALSO HOPE ALL WENT WELL. STILL I AM A HUMAN AND I AM VERY MUCH AFRAID.
> 
> IN SHA ALLAH, WILL RECEIVE THE POSITIVE RESULT TOMORROW.


Sorry to bring the sad news, if you have received a verification call today, your outcome will take another week, it should either be Wednesday or Friday next week.


----------



## alifaseeh

waitingheadache said:


> @vaibhavm23, NO RESULT TODAY. THEY JUST DID THE VERIFICATION TODAY.
> 
> @nitinmoudgil, THEY CALLED BOTH MY BOSS AND ME. VET GUY ASKED ME A ABOUT MY "SIZE OF THE ORGANIZATION, ABOUT DEPARTMENTS, ABOUT COMPANY, HOW I PERFORM MY ROLES AND RESPONSIBILITIES, WHOM & HOW OFTEN DO I REPORT".
> 
> @Usha Abhilash & sapshoby, I ALSO HOPE ALL WENT WELL. STILL I AM A HUMAN AND I AM VERY MUCH AFRAID.
> 
> IN SHA ALLAH, WILL RECEIVE THE POSITIVE RESULT TOMORROW.


All the best (Y) Could you please tell me what are the documents you submitted in regards to your work experience and if the employee ref letter is required to be on company's letterhead. Thanks, Faseeh.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

waitingheadache said:


> @vaibhavm23, NO RESULT TODAY. THEY JUST DID THE VERIFICATION TODAY.
> 
> @nitinmoudgil, THEY CALLED BOTH MY BOSS AND ME. VET GUY ASKED ME A ABOUT MY "SIZE OF THE ORGANIZATION, ABOUT DEPARTMENTS, ABOUT COMPANY, HOW I PERFORM MY ROLES AND RESPONSIBILITIES, WHOM & HOW OFTEN DO I REPORT".
> 
> @Usha Abhilash & sapshoby, I ALSO HOPE ALL WENT WELL. STILL I AM A HUMAN AND I AM VERY MUCH AFRAID.
> 
> IN SHA ALLAH, WILL RECEIVE THE POSITIVE RESULT TOMORROW.


Hi waitingheadache, could you please share the time when they contacted you. Wanted to be prepared. Hope they do not call during odd hours since Oz is 5 hours ahead Indian Time.


----------



## waitingheadache

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi waitingheadache, could you please share the time when they contacted you. Wanted to be prepared. Hope they do not call during odd hours since Oz is 5 hours ahead Indian Time.


Yes sure Usha Abhilash. They called me around 4:45pm Australian Eastern Time/Melbourne time. But I think you are behind 4.5hrs behind Melbourne time, check in google.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi waitingheadache, could you please share the time when they contacted you. Wanted to be prepared. Hope they do not call during odd hours since Oz is 5 hours ahead Indian Time.


They generally cal between 10-12am IST.


----------



## waitingheadache

alifaseeh said:


> All the best (Y) Could you please tell me what are the documents you submitted in regards to your work experience and if the employee ref letter is required to be on company's letterhead. Thanks, Faseeh.


Hello Faseeh, 

documents that I submitted in regards to my work experience are:

> Statement of Service/Ref Letter stating tasks performed, duration of employment, hours required to work weekly, permanent position, full-time; from my company on company's letterhead.
> Evidence of paid employment (Salary Certificate).
> Evidence of paid employment (Payslips).
> Work ID card and Visiting card

YES REFERENCE LETTER FROM THE EMPLOYER MUST BE ON COMPANY LETTER HEAD/PAD WHICH IS ALSO SHOWING COMPANY ADDRESS, PHONE NUMBERS, WEBSITE ADDRESS, EMAIL ADDRESS

Thanks


----------



## waitingheadache

cancerianlrules said:


> Sorry to bring the sad news, if you have received a verification call today, your outcome will take another week, it should either be Wednesday or Friday next week.


If so, then this another week will be killing me more than these 12 weeks in past . But, let them take another month, but I need my positive result  .


----------



## alifaseeh

waitingheadache said:


> Hello Faseeh,
> 
> documents that I submitted in regards to my work experience are:
> 
> > Statement of Service/Ref Letter stating tasks performed, duration of employment, hours required to work weekly, permanent position, full-time; from my company on company's letterhead.
> > Evidence of paid employment (Salary Certificate).
> > Evidence of paid employment (Payslips).
> > Work ID card and Visiting card
> 
> YES REFERENCE LETTER FROM THE EMPLOYER MUST BE ON COMPANY LETTER HEAD/PAD WHICH IS ALSO SHOWING COMPANY ADDRESS, PHONE NUMBERS, WEBSITE ADDRESS, EMAIL ADDRESS
> 
> Thanks


Hi Vaibhav – I am very much grateful to you for sharing this valuable information. One more doubt to clear. If I am applying for Managerial job code is it mandates to have the designation as the same on paper or closely related job description can also give me a positive assessment. If anyone can answer for ANZSCO 149211/149212


----------



## padmakarrao

alifaseeh said:


> All the best (Y) Could you please tell me what are the documents you submitted in regards to your work experience and if the employee ref letter is required to be on company's letterhead. Thanks, Faseeh.


Hi, i suggest you should spend some time on immi site, it has all the information that you require. Once you are done with it, then start asking specific questions, people will help you out.
Good day

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## alifaseeh

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, i suggest you should spend some time on immi site, it has all the information that you require. Once you are done with it, then start asking specific questions, people will help you out.
> Good day
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


If I am applying for Managerial job code is it mandates to have the designation as the same on paper or closely related job description can also give me a positive assessment. If anyone can answer for ANZSCO 149211/149212


----------



## riaz017

waitingheadache said:


> @vaibhavm23, NO RESULT TODAY. THEY JUST DID THE VERIFICATION TODAY. @nitinmoudgil, THEY CALLED BOTH MY BOSS AND ME. VET GUY ASKED ME A ABOUT MY "SIZE OF THE ORGANIZATION, ABOUT DEPARTMENTS, ABOUT COMPANY, HOW I PERFORM MY ROLES AND RESPONSIBILITIES, WHOM & HOW OFTEN DO I REPORT". @Usha Abhilash & sapshoby, I ALSO HOPE ALL WENT WELL. STILL I AM A HUMAN AND I AM VERY MUCH AFRAID. IN SHA ALLAH, WILL RECEIVE THE POSITIVE RESULT TOMORROW.


Can i ask what is your nominated occupation?


----------



## waitingheadache

riaz017 said:


> Can i ask what is your nominated occupation?


riaz017, my nominated occupation is 221214 Internal Auditor. If I am not wrong, you have applied for University Lecturer right?


----------



## riaz017

waitingheadache said:


> riaz017, my nominated occupation is 221214 Internal Auditor. If I am not wrong, you have applied for University Lecturer right?


Yes


----------



## Usha Abhilash

urbanm, maryma

any news


----------



## vaibhavm23

waitingheadache said:


> HaHa, I think we have all the digits.... 3....4.....5.....boooom


Is the application reference no the same you guys are talking about?


----------



## vaibhavm23

BTW does any1 knows how much time will it take after the CO has been assigned to the application?


----------



## urbanm

Usha Abhilash said:


> urbanm, maryma
> 
> any news


None, usha.
Just waiting...
No calls from VET, not even a single e-mail...


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> BTW does any1 knows how much time will it take after the CO has been assigned to the application?


Some one is looking into your application. It will be finalised soon.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

VET had called my office today. Unfortunately the HR head who signed on the letter is on leave today. They spoke to someone else in HR and checked few details -whether I am working in this organisation, my designation etc.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> VET had called my office today. Unfortunately the HR head who signed on the letter is on leave today. They spoke to someone else in HR and checked few details -whether I am working in this organisation, my designation etc.


Great so you can expect the result in Max 1 Week. 

My office is based at Delhi, I would never know if my HR would ever get a call...


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Is the application reference no the same you guys are talking about?


yes, the serial no. after 14XX


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> yes, the serial no. after 14XX


Thanks. My serial no is 1900XX. Just wondering if they follow the queue then probably my employer would have already received the call...


----------



## thenagpal

guys please suggest which path is better to lodge a file......


online or paper based?????????


please suggest


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Great so you can expect the result in Max 1 Week.
> 
> My office is based at Delhi, I would never know if my HR would ever get a call...


My concern is that the HR person told them if they need further details they'll have to check with Head-HR. Then VET said they'll call him. 

I don't know what's in store for me. And, they have not called me. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Usha Abhilash

thenagpal said:


> guys please suggest which path is better to lodge a file......
> 
> 
> online or paper based?????????
> 
> 
> please suggest


online


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> My concern is that the HR person told them if they need further details they'll have to check with Head-HR. Then VET said they'll call him.
> 
> I don't know what's in store for me. And, they have not called me. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I was reading the past posts, where most of the people only mentioned that they ask the basic questions like date of joining, work experience, designation, and roles. So that they can verify the claim of the applicant regarding no of years of experience and roles matching with the Occupation Code roles description.

Hope for the best, you will get your assessment positive..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> VET had called my office today. Unfortunately the HR head who signed on the letter is on leave today. They spoke to someone else in HR and checked few details -whether I am working in this organisation, my designation etc.


you all have something to write here... 
i am still on same level...


----------



## thenagpal

thanks usha for your reply...


i am confused in one more thing...


are they accepting money through debit card?????????


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> you all have something to write here...
> i am still on same level...


Don't worry nitin. This is my 13th week.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

thenagpal said:


> thanks usha for your reply...
> 
> 
> i am confused in one more thing...
> 
> 
> are they accepting money through debit card?????????


I paid thru a credit card. Not sure whether debit card works.


----------



## vaibhavm23

thenagpal said:


> thanks usha for your reply...
> 
> 
> i am confused in one more thing...
> 
> 
> are they accepting money through debit card?????????


As per the website of VETASSESS: http://www.vetassess.com.au/portals/0/downloads/trade_assessment/SRI08RequestForReassessmentForm.pdf

Payment must be made in Australian dollars. Bank cheques/drafts should
be made payable to VETASSESS. Please complete the following
payment section for Visa or MasterCard credit card payments


----------



## thenagpal

i am applying online what should for that??????


----------



## vaibhavm23

thenagpal said:


> i am applying online what should for that??????


Dear it is mentioned: Either through Bank cheques/drafts or through Visa or MasterCard credit card.


----------



## vaibhavm23

thenagpal said:


> i am applying online what should for that??????


I have read in a couple of forums :paying vetassess - British Expats you may try paying through your debit card and see if it works or not.


----------



## sasa2014

anyone getting VET results today? 
im wondering what the ref. no would be ....
my ref no. is 6 digit 197xxx, lodged in late Jul


----------



## riaz017

Usha Abhilash said:


> VET had called my office today. Unfortunately the HR head who signed on the letter is on leave today. They spoke to someone else in HR and checked few details -whether I am working in this organisation, my designation etc.


Hi Usha,

Could you tell me after how many days you received the call since you lodged your application?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

riaz017 said:


> Hi Usha,
> 
> Could you tell me after how many days you received the call since you lodged your application?


Today is the 86th day.

Submitted on 30/5/14
Lodged on 3/6/14


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sasa2014 said:


> anyone getting VET results today?
> im wondering what the ref. no would be ....
> my ref no. is 6 digit 197xxx, lodged in late Jul


mine 194XXX. 

I think the queue is as per vet lodged date. ie; after all the docs are uploaded.


----------



## vaibhavm23

sasa2014 said:


> anyone getting VET results today?
> im wondering what the ref. no would be ....
> my ref no. is 6 digit 197xxx, lodged in late Jul


Count 3 Months + 1-2 Week from the date of receipt of doocuments.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> mine 194XXX.
> 
> I think the queue is as per vet lodged date. ie; after all the docs are uploaded.


Usha, mine is 1900XX so does that mean my assessment will be over before yours?


----------



## maryma

thenagpal said:


> thanks usha for your reply...
> 
> 
> i am confused in one more thing...
> 
> 
> are they accepting money through debit card?????????



Debit Card is acceptable.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Usha, mine is 1900XX so does that mean my assessment will be over before yours?


Am not sure. But i think VET counts from the lodged date. 

Anyway your case should be finalised soon. The additional document request is a sign of that.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> Am not sure. But i think VET counts from the lodged date.
> 
> Anyway your case should be finalised soon. The additional document request is a sign of that.


i gave lessons to each of them like 10 times.. that they me recieve a call from VET.. n now.. each of them is like... tell us when its final.. dont make hype. lol


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

Do we need to send physical documents to VETASSESS or uploading the documents would suffice ?

thanks
mimo88


----------



## Usha Abhilash

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do we need to send physical documents to VETASSESS or uploading the documents would suffice ?
> 
> thanks
> mimo88


yes, uploading documents would suffice if its online application


----------



## mimo88

Usha Abhilash said:


> Yes, if its online application


So you mean to say that even if i upload documents online i still need to send physical documents to vetassess ?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

mimo88 said:


> So you mean to say that even if i upload documents online i still need to send physical documents to vetassess ?


Sorry, I've edited my reply now.

For Online application - upload scan copies of all documents. Need not send physical documents.


----------



## Mike95

hello guys

i would want to apply on occupational code 225411, technical sales representative
unfortunately only SA sponsors that too on 'special condition' which i am not eligible.
An agent based in Australia informed that this code is always for special category and never opens for overseas migrant.
Is it true?
Kindly help


----------



## riaz017

Mike95 said:


> hello guys i would want to apply on occupational code 225411, technical sales representative unfortunately only SA sponsors that too on 'special condition' which i am not eligible. An agent based in Australia informed that this code is always for special category and never opens for overseas migrant. Is it true? Kindly help


Not true, application open for both on shore and off shore. Currently 225411 is open for SA.


----------



## Mike95

Thank you Riaz

It is open for SA but only on special condition, which is we need to have education in SA for which I am not eligible.
I was also informed by agent that it opens once a year i.e. July and it gets filled instantly.
I have not yet submitted skill assessment, although all my documents are ready. I am wondering I might need to wait for next year.


----------



## waitingheadache

Usha Abhilash said:


> VET had called my office today. Unfortunately the HR head who signed on the letter is on leave today. They spoke to someone else in HR and checked few details -whether I am working in this organisation, my designation etc.


Usha Abhilash, Wish you all the best. 

But, :ballchain: What will happen to us now??? Did vet call you or, Head-HR later?? I am so scared. I haven't received my positive result today as-well. Is this a good sign that they are taking time to give the result??? :crutch:


----------



## Usha Abhilash

waitingheadache said:


> Usha Abhilash, Wish you all the best.
> 
> But, :ballchain: What will happen to us now??? Did vet call you or, Head-HR later?? I am so scared. I haven't received my positive result today as-well. Is this a good sign that they are taking time to give the result??? :crutch:


Thanks waitingheadache.

They didn't call me or my Head-HR. I discussed the same with my agent and she said they won't call a second time and if it is still necessary they will be sending an e-mail to my employer. My case is now uncertain.

Anyway they said VET will most probably finalise the result on the basis of today's call, and that they'll give the outcome in 2-3 days.

You can expect your outcome soon. I believe the status will change to completed/finalised. You can check that. Its after that the outcome letter is issued.


----------



## ravsingh

soeid said:


> my sister nominated private tutor and still outstanding with vetassess.
> what are you doing at work? what educational qualifications you have?


Hi any advise I have applied under private tutor to vetassess...maths faculty...


----------



## ravsingh

thenagpal said:


> hi all,
> after long time im posting...
> 
> i need your help guys...
> 
> i'm preparing to apply for occupation 249299(private tutor)
> can anyone help me?
> anyone applied under this occupation earlier?????


I have also applied under same category maths faculty waiting for results.wht Abt u


----------



## soeid

ravsingh said:


> Hi any advise I have applied under private tutor to vetassess...maths faculty...


havent received any news yet.
sister applied 7/15/2014. still in progress

you?


----------



## ravsingh

soeid said:


> havent received any news yet.
> sister applied 7/15/2014. still in progress
> 
> you?


Still in progree...sister applied in which fields maths faculty ???


----------



## ravsingh

ravsingh said:


> Still in progree...sister applied in which fields maths faculty ???


Ur sister applied in which field under private tutor...any idea abt other who applied under this category hows the responce


----------



## soeid

ravsingh said:


> Ur sister applied in which field under private tutor...any idea abt other who applied under this category hows the responce


There is no particular Maths category but it has to be under 249299 Private Tutor and Teachers nec.

What is your qualification? My sister has secondary education degree and licensed teacher. when did you apply for assessment


----------



## urbanm

Hi,
Here's the good news. I received my positive assessment from vetassess some two hours ago.
My ref. number was 1940XX. You also won't have to wait long, hopefully. 
Good luck!
Regards,
m.


----------



## soeid

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> Here's the good news. I received my positive assessment from vetassess some two hours ago.
> My ref. number was 1940XX. You also won't have to wait long, hopefully.
> Good luck!
> Regards,
> m.


Can you please tell us your timeline?


----------



## urbanm

soeid said:


> Can you please tell us your timeline?


Hi!
261112 Systems analyst:
ACS submitted on 06.08.2014 || Positive on 20.08.2014

224712 Organisation and Methods Analyst
VETASSESS submitted on 26.05.2014||Positive on 29.08.2014

IELTS on 20.06.2014 Rsults: R:9 / L:9/ W:7/ S:7.5

189 EOI Submitted (60 points): 20.08.2014

I'm not really willing to put it into my signature line, just because I'm the type of persen who easily forgets updating such infos. 
Regards,
m.


----------



## soeid

urbanm said:


> Hi!
> 261112 Systems analyst:
> ACS submitted on 06.08.2014 || Positive on 20.08.2014
> 
> 224712 Organisation and Methods Analyst
> VETASSESS submitted on 26.05.2014||Positive on 29.08.2014
> 
> IELTS on 20.06.2014 Rsults: R:9 / L:9/ W:7/ S:7.5
> 
> 189 EOI Submitted (60 points): 20.08.2014
> 
> I'm not really willing to put it into my signature line, just because I'm the type of persen who easily forgets updating such infos.
> Regards,
> m.


Thanks. So it took you 3 months for VETASSESS. It really takes ages to complete VETASSESS compared to ACS. BTW, why have 2 assessments from completely different fields?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> Here's the good news. I received my positive assessment from vetassess some two hours ago.
> My ref. number was 1940XX. You also won't have to wait long, hopefully.
> Good luck!
> Regards,
> m.


Congrats !!!


----------



## vaibhavm23

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> Here's the good news. I received my positive assessment from vetassess some two hours ago.
> My ref. number was 1940XX. You also won't have to wait long, hopefully.
> Good luck!
> Regards,
> m.


Congratulations, and wish you luck


----------



## maryma

Also good news from my application outcome which is Positive...after 98 days!!


----------



## vaibhavm23

maryma said:


> Also good news from my application outcome which is Positive...after 98 days!!


Great.. some positive news flowing with the Assessment..

Now i am getting a little impatient... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## urbanm

soeid said:


> Thanks. So it took you 3 months for VETASSESS. It really takes ages to complete VETASSESS compared to ACS. BTW, why have 2 assessments from completely different fields?


Yes, it took 3 months exactly, while the ACS only 2 weeks.
As for your other question, it is quite offtopic in the VETASSESS thread, but, the situation is quite simple. If you look at the details of the two occupations, you'll find several similarities, in general. In my case, this was even more present, as I am working in the field of Business Intelligence. At our company, there is great emphasis on BI and on Information Systems, the BI department works with business methods and processes and information systems simultaneously. Our work requires several IT skills, thus I gained experience in data warehousing, BI solutions, business analysis, SQL and so on and so forth. Plus, I've done quite a bit of analysis, thus, my 10+ years experience qualifies me for both.
Me and my agent first chose Methods Analyst, because I do not have an ICT related degree, and those 6 years that ACS deducts for RPL applicants is a huge loss.
But, as methods analyst is on CSOL, only SA sponsors it, and the 2014-2015 quota was filled in just 2 days, we took the other route, and tried the RPL application, too.
I feel really lucky, for sure.  
Hope this clarifies a bit. 
Cheers,
m.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

maryma said:


> Also good news from my application outcome which is Positive...after 98 days!!


Congrats maryma. Wish you all the best.


----------



## maryma

Thanks dear friend. Thanks for your helps!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

maryma said:


> Thanks dear friend. Thanks for your helps!


maryma, cld you please tell me if there was any change in status before getting the outcome letter, or they just provided the letter on their portal.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha, can you tell me if your agent has provided you the login id/pwd or they update you on the status when you ask for it?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Usha, can you tell me if your agent has provided you the login id/pwd or they update you on the status when you ask for it?


My agent has not provided me login credentials. I keep on troubling them to check the status. Today morning I asked her to check and she said it is still in progress. So I wanted to know if the status changes before the outcome is received.

maryma, urbanm - could you pls throw some light on this.


----------



## urbanm

Usha Abhilash said:


> My agent has not provided me login credentials. I keep on troubling them to check the status. Today morning I asked her to check and she said it is still in progress. So I wanted to know if the status changes before the outcome is received.
> 
> maryma, urbanm - could you pls throw some light on this.


Usha, I applied through agent, so I don't know for sure. But I remember some other applicants saying that the status was changed to "finalised" in the system some 1-2 days prior to the outcome letter. But do not take this for granted, as I do not have first hand experience. 

:fingerscrossed: for you and the others from this thread :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> My agent has not provided me login credentials. I keep on troubling them to check the status. Today morning I asked her to check and she said it is still in progress. So I wanted to know if the status changes before the outcome is received.
> 
> maryma, urbanm - could you pls throw some light on this.


Same is the case with me also. Do they give you a snapshot or a writeup on the email? Infact I have asked my agent regarding the process which is followed by the VETASSESS for the application assessment like (Document screening, employment verification etc) but my agent hasn't answered on it and i get a two liner reply - We should hear from VETASSESS soon. I will keep you posted.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Usha Abhilash said:


> My agent has not provided me login credentials. I keep on troubling them to check the status. Today morning I asked her to check and she said it is still in progress. So I wanted to know if the status changes before the outcome is received.
> 
> maryma, urbanm - could you pls throw some light on this.


The 'In Progress' status will change to 'Completed' first, then in the next one or two working days, the status will change to 'Positive/ Negative' (hopefully positive for everyone). Next to the 'Positive' status an option to download the outcome letter appears.

The option to download the outcome letter does not appear at 'Completed' status but only at 'Positive' status.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## maryma

Usha Abhilash said:


> maryma, cld you please tell me if there was any change in status before getting the outcome letter, or they just provided the letter on their portal.


Yesterday, the status changed to "completed" and there was a massage which said I will get my result within 2 days...
Today, I checked again and the result (outcome letter) was there...
Be sure that you will get your result early next week.


----------



## cancerianlrules

maryma said:


> Yesterday, the status changed to "completed" and there was a massage which said I will get my result within 2 days...
> Today, I checked again and the result (outcome letter) was there...
> Be sure that you will get your result early next week.


Congratulations! finally you got the long awaited result! 

All the best for the EOI!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Same is the case with me also. Do they give you a snapshot or a writeup on the email? Infact I have asked my agent regarding the process which is followed by the VETASSESS for the application assessment like (Document screening, employment verification etc) but my agent hasn't answered on it and i get a two liner reply - We should hear from VETASSESS soon. I will keep you posted.


My agent gave me a snapshot of the status few weeks back. That too when i started calling her frequently.


----------



## waitingheadache

urbanm & maryma, CoNgRaTs TO BOTH OF YOU!!!!!


----------



## waitingheadache

*Is this a good sign* that, 2 days past after verification call but still not receiving the positive result or what??? Do you have any idea guyz???


----------



## cancerianlrules

waitingheadache said:


> Is this a good sign that, 2 days past after verification call but still not receiving the positive result or what??? Do you have any idea guyz???


Dude as I told you, it takes about a week atleast after the call! Stay calm.


----------



## sapshoby

maryma said:


> Also good news from my application outcome which is Positive...after 98 days!!



Congrats Maryma.......all the best


----------



## sapshoby

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> Here's the good news. I received my positive assessment from vetassess some two hours ago.
> My ref. number was 1940XX. You also won't have to wait long, hopefully.
> Good luck!
> Regards,
> m.



Congrats Urbanm......all the very best


----------



## thenagpal

hi all,


please suggest ..

color phtocopies are mandatory for vetassess or black & white can be proceed???


----------



## sasa2014

*IELTS appeal*

hi ppl, 

i have just received my IELTS result (straight 6)... im planning to appeal so that it will give me straight 7...

questions:
I understand that by the time i submit EOI, i should have 60 points which i do at the moment...

but if my IELTS marks got upgraded to straight 7 , i can 10 points more....
1.) should i re-submit a new EOI? 
2.) do i just have to update my EOI before NSW SS application?
3.) do u have to update my EOI before visa application?

thanks a lotttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## sasa2014

hi all, 

on the VET results form, 
does it only show positive/ negative results?
or does it also show their recognized number of working years?

thx


----------



## Usha Abhilash

thenagpal said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> please suggest ..
> 
> color phtocopies are mandatory for vetassess or black & white can be proceed???


b/w photocopies will do. But you need to get it notarised.


If you apply online, scan copies of original documents would suffice.


----------



## urbanm

sasa2014 said:


> Hi Urbanm,
> 
> wondering if you can clarify:
> 224712 Organisation and Methods Analyst is only on CSOL but not SOL, but how come you can apply 189 visa? i thought u can only apply 190 visa..
> 
> pls help me with that , i have doubt if i can apply for 189 visa too with 222311 Financial Investment Adviser..
> 
> many thanks.


Hi, sasa2014,
I submitted my EOI for 189 visa with my 261112 Systems analyst job code, which is on SOL, fortunately.
Cheers,
m.


----------



## Garry2684

sasa2014 said:


> hi ppl,
> 
> i have just received my IELTS result (straight 6)... im planning to appeal so that it will give me straight 7...
> 
> questions:
> I understand that by the time i submit EOI, i should have 60 points which i do at the moment...
> 
> but if my IELTS marks got upgraded to straight 7 , i can 10 points more....
> 1.) should i re-submit a new EOI?
> 2.) do i just have to update my EOI before NSW SS application?
> 3.) do u have to update my EOI before visa application?
> 
> thanks a lotttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


you can edit your EOI anytime before u receive an invite. As soon as you receive invite, the EOI gets froze.

Thanks,


----------



## Garry2684

sasa2014 said:


> hi all,
> 
> on the VET results form,
> does it only show positive/ negative results?
> or does it also show their recognized number of working years?
> 
> thx


It contains employment(s) assessed positive for the last 5 years. For beyond that period, PTA is needed.

thanks,


----------



## cancerianlrules

Garry2684 said:


> It contains employment(s) assessed positive for the last 5 years. For beyond that period, PTA is needed.
> 
> thanks,


Just to add to what Gary said, vetassess will assess only minimum required work experience to judge the outcome along with the qualification. In my case it was one year. So depends on which group your occupation falls. If you want more employments to be assessed PTA is required.


----------



## sasa2014

cancerianlrules said:


> Just to add to what Gary said, vetassess will assess only minimum required work experience to judge the outcome along with the qualification. In my case it was one year. So depends on which group your occupation falls. If you want more employments to be assessed PTA is required.


I have worked for 5 years in total in financial area and my occupation code is 222311 Financial Investment Adviser, some jobs in my working history were highly relevant and some were less relevant, in my view.

1.) could u pls advise whats the min. required work experience to judge the Vetassess outcome in my case?
2.) who would have the authority to count my no. of working years to determine the points i have for working experience (5 points for 1-<3 years / 10 points for 3-<5 years)?
3.) pls confirm if the Vetasess report only contain positive or negative, but no no. of working years.

Thanks a lot guys...appreciated


----------



## cancerianlrules

sasa2014 said:


> I have worked for 5 years in total in financial area and my occupation code is 222311 Financial Investment Adviser, some jobs in my working history were highly relevant and some were less relevant, in my view.
> 
> 1.) could u pls advise whats the min. required work experience to judge the Vetassess outcome in my case?
> 2.) who would have the authority to count my no. of working years to determine the points i have for working experience (5 points for 1-<3 years / 10 points for 3-<5 years)?
> 3.) pls confirm if the Vetasess report only contain positive or negative, but no no. of working years.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys...appreciated


_
Financial Investment Adviser (ANZSCO Code 222311)

This occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation.

In addition to this, applicants must have at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. If employment is not post-qualification, then five additional years of highly relevant employment are required.

If the degree is not in a highly relevant field, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to two years if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma level in a highly relevant field.

A positive assessment of both qualifications and employment is required for a positive Skills Assessment Outcome. _


These are quotes from the following link from vetassess

Nominate an Occupation (General Occupation, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS

In your case, if your qualification is highly relevant with a Bachelor's Degree, you are required to have one year of highly relevant experience (similar to my case), and if you apply for skill assessment without PTA, only minimum required qualification and experience i.e. Highly relevant qualification and one year experience will be assessed by Vetassess.

Thus, to answer your questions...

1.) could u pls advise whats the min. required work experience to judge the Vetassess outcome in my case?
Highly relevant Bachelors' Degree with one year highly relevant experience OR
if the degree is not highly relevant then other cases mentioned above will be applicable based on your circumstances

2.) who would have the authority to count my no. of working years to determine the points i have for working experience (5 points for 1-<3 years / 10 points for 3-<5 years)?
If you have worked for just one employer during last 5 years, then just the skill assessment would suffice (Skill assessment will verify one year minimum required experience with your single employment, however, as you would have been in the same role for 5 years, entire 5 years shall be deemed relevant, if you know what i mean) 
However, if you have worked for more than one employer to claim your points, you should go for PTA as this will determine the relevant experience during the entire five years by verifying all your employments


3.) pls confirm if the Vetasess report only contain positive or negative, but no no. of working years.
*Skill assessment *will say that your degree is highly relevant and you have minimum required post qualification highly relevant experience (one year in this case), for positive assessment
While *PTA*, will give details about all the relevant employment you have in the past

Therefore, if you have more than one employer *and *you are claiming points for more than 3 years, you should go for PTA along with Skill Assessment.

I know this is a lot of information to take in, but I hope I'm making sense.

All the best.


----------



## mimo88

Hi guys,

I am trying to fill vetassess process but there is no option to upload the documents. Does that mean that after making the payment i will get the option to upload the document? 

Anyone who has already done the vet process can share the info.

Thanks
Mimo88


----------



## cancerianlrules

mimo88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am trying to fill vetassess process but there is no option to upload the documents. Does that mean that after making the payment i will get the option to upload the document?
> 
> Anyone who has already done the vet process can share the info.
> 
> Thanks
> Mimo88


Once you complete the form and make the payment, you will have option to upload the documents.


----------



## mimo88

cancerianlrules said:


> Once you complete the form and make the payment, you will have option to upload the documents.


Thanks cancerian


----------



## waitingheadache

My VET status is showing COMPLETED!!!!! ray: In sha Allah, Hoping a good news soon.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

waitingheadache said:


> My VET status is showing COMPLETED!!!!! ray: In sha Allah, Hoping a good news soon.


Wish you a positive result.


----------



## waitingheadache

Usha Abhilash said:


> Wish you a positive result.


Thanks Usha. I am very much afraid now. Do you have any news as well?? Plz let me know.


----------



## sapshoby

waitingheadache said:


> My VET status is showing COMPLETED!!!!! ray: In sha Allah, Hoping a good news soon.



Congrats n all d best.....praying for u


----------



## waitingheadache

sapshoby said:


> Congrats n all d best.....praying for u


Thanks sapshoby.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

waitingheadache said:


> Thanks Usha. I am very much afraid now. Do you have any news as well?? Plz let me know.


No news as only my agent can check the status. You need not worry since your verification call went well. It will be positive for you.

Mine in uncertain since they could not reach the concerned. Also they didn't call me.


----------



## sasa2014

cancerianlrules said:


> _
> Financial Investment Adviser (ANZSCO Code 222311)
> 
> This occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation.
> 
> In addition to this, applicants must have at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. If employment is not post-qualification, then five additional years of highly relevant employment are required.
> 
> If the degree is not in a highly relevant field, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to two years if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma level in a highly relevant field.
> 
> A positive assessment of both qualifications and employment is required for a positive Skills Assessment Outcome. _
> 
> 
> These are quotes from the following link from vetassess
> 
> Nominate an Occupation (General Occupation, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS
> 
> In your case, if your qualification is highly relevant with a Bachelor's Degree, you are required to have one year of highly relevant experience (similar to my case), and if you apply for skill assessment without PTA, only minimum required qualification and experience i.e. Highly relevant qualification and one year experience will be assessed by Vetassess.
> 
> Thus, to answer your questions...
> 
> 1.) could u pls advise whats the min. required work experience to judge the Vetassess outcome in my case?
> Highly relevant Bachelors' Degree with one year highly relevant experience OR
> if the degree is not highly relevant then other cases mentioned above will be applicable based on your circumstances
> 
> 2.) who would have the authority to count my no. of working years to determine the points i have for working experience (5 points for 1-<3 years / 10 points for 3-<5 years)?
> If you have worked for just one employer during last 5 years, then just the skill assessment would suffice (Skill assessment will verify one year minimum required experience with your single employment, however, as you would have been in the same role for 5 years, entire 5 years shall be deemed relevant, if you know what i mean)
> However, if you have worked for more than one employer to claim your points, you should go for PTA as this will determine the relevant experience during the entire five years by verifying all your employments
> 
> 
> 3.) pls confirm if the Vetasess report only contain positive or negative, but no no. of working years.
> *Skill assessment *will say that your degree is highly relevant and you have minimum required post qualification highly relevant experience (one year in this case), for positive assessment
> While *PTA*, will give details about all the relevant employment you have in the past
> 
> Therefore, if you have more than one employer *and *you are claiming points for more than 3 years, you should go for PTA along with Skill Assessment.
> 
> I know this is a lot of information to take in, but I hope I'm making sense.
> 
> All the best.



Thanks cancerianlrules for your detail explanation....really appreciated...

I have Master in Finance , which is a relevant educational qualification i believe, however my undergraduate is in another field... would it still be ok?

em..among the 5 years , i have worked for a few employer but i believe at least 1 year is relevant..

i should be ok with a positive VET ss , right?


----------



## vaibhavm23

waitingheadache said:


> My VET status is showing COMPLETED!!!!! ray: In sha Allah, Hoping a good news soon.


Congratulations.. wish you luck for further process.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

waitingheadache said:


> My VET status is showing COMPLETED!!!!! ray: In sha Allah, Hoping a good news soon.


al signs are positive and you will get positive response


----------



## waitingheadache

Today I have received my bad news.............I don't know what to do know. ....I may not go ahead with you guyz.....


----------



## urbanm

waitingheadache said:


> My VET status is showing COMPLETED!!!!! ray: In sha Allah, Hoping a good news soon.


This is great! Have you received the results since then? :fingerscrossed:

Edit: you updated your status in the moment I posted mine. What was wrong with your application? What reason did they give?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

waitingheadache said:


> Today I have received my bad news.............I don't know what to do know. ....I may not go ahead with you guyz.....


sorry to hear this.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

waitingheadache said:


> Today I have received my bad news.............I don't know what to do know. ....I may not go ahead with you guyz.....


ohh my god what happened ???? what is the outcome.. please share the reason... 
this is heart breaking for me... gawd !!!


----------



## vaibhavm23

waitingheadache said:


> Today I have received my bad news.............I don't know what to do know. ....I may not go ahead with you guyz.....


Buddy what happened? What went wrong?


----------



## waitingheadache

On the outcome letter, the mentioned "The employment described above does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as Your employment does not reflect the skill level, breadth and depth of responsibilities expected of an Internal Auditor."

Does re-assessment works?? As I am not sure, is this re-assessment or review that I can apply for??? Seniors please help me. What more documents I can submit to clarify my case???


----------



## waitingheadache

Nitin, I am broken


----------



## vaibhavm23

waitingheadache said:


> On the outcome letter, the mentioned "The employment described above does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as Your employment does not reflect the skill level, breadth and depth of responsibilities expected of an Internal Auditor."
> 
> Does re-assessment works?? As I am not sure, is this re-assessment or review that I can apply for??? Seniors please help me. What more documents I can submit to clarify my case???


Was the reference letters from employers submitted doesn't meet the below definition? "Examines, verifies, evaluates and reports on financial, operational and managerial processes, systems and outcomes to ensure financial and operational integrity and compliance, and assists in business process reviews, risk assessments, developing deliverables and reporting progress against outcomes. Registration or licensing is required"

What I feel that probably the description what was given earlier didn't match the standard definition. You may include statutory declarations and job descriptions highlighting the tasks performed by you as Internal auditor and request for reassessment.


----------



## urbanm

waitingheadache said:


> On the outcome letter, the mentioned "The employment described above does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as Your employment does not reflect the skill level, breadth and depth of responsibilities expected of an Internal Auditor."
> 
> Does re-assessment works?? As I am not sure, is this re-assessment or review that I can apply for??? Seniors please help me. What more documents I can submit to clarify my case???


I think your work reference was not detailed enough, probably it did not contain the responsibilities for your nominated occupation, or not enough of them. I hope a review would work. Or, in the worst case, a new skills assessment, with a more detailed job description. Only, it has to be very very detailed. I hope you'll still have a chance.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

waitingheadache said:


> Nitin, I am broken


you done it by yourself ?? or thru some agent ??


----------



## nitinmoudgil

waitingheadache said:


> On the outcome letter, the mentioned "The employment described above does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as Your employment does not reflect the skill level, breadth and depth of responsibilities expected of an Internal Auditor."
> 
> Does re-assessment works?? As I am not sure, is this re-assessment or review that I can apply for??? Seniors please help me. What more documents I can submit to clarify my case???


call them and tell your application case.. they are helpful... give stat declarations..
dont loose hope


----------



## waitingheadache

Thanks to all for your supports. I have already called VET to know the reason. They said that they will email me details tomorrow and let me know what other ways are open. I did all the process myself. 

I am also thinking to submit a statutory declaration & review my case. I won't leave them, bcz I am correct at my own place, true & fair. What may be the reason here I think is the language barrier, as they have decided my case after the telephone interview.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

waitingheadache said:


> Thanks to all for your supports. I have already called VET to know the reason. They said that they will email me details tomorrow and let me know what other ways are open. I did all the process myself.
> 
> I am also thinking to submit a statutory declaration & review my case. I won't leave them, bcz I am correct at my own place, true & fair. What may be the reason here I think is the language barrier, as they have decided my case after the telephone interview.


dont worry dude.. be calm.. and act straight


----------



## riaz017

waitingheadache said:


> Thanks to all for your supports. I have already called VET to know the reason. They said that they will email me details tomorrow and let me know what other ways are open. I did all the process myself. I am also thinking to submit a statutory declaration & review my case. I won't leave them, bcz I am correct at my own place, true & fair. What may be the reason here I think is the language barrier, as they have decided my case after the telephone interview.


Sorry to hear the bad news. I think the same what you think. I heard that if vetassess cannot get enough information from the employer or not happy with the reply from employer, then they heavily rely on the telephone interview with applicant. Can you share what questions you were asked during the telephone conversation? I am really in tense after hearing your news as we both are from the same origin.


----------



## waitingheadache

riaz017 said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news. I think the same what you think. I heard that if vetassess cannot get enough information from the employer or not happy with the reply from employer, then they heavily rely on the telephone interview with applicant. Can you share what questions you were asked during the telephone conversation? I am really in tense after hearing your news as we both are from the same origin.


Sure riaz017.

They asked me about the size of my orgnization, about departments, about my roles & how do I perform my roles, whom do I report & how often do I report. Very simple questions, but.....


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Hi all,

Today i called my agent for an update. After two hours they sent an email to me stating that Vet has requested for certified copies of my birth certificate, passport and qualification documents. And that once these docs are provided to VET they will update the outcome of my appl.

I was wondering since they are asking these docs after doing my employer verification. I doubt if these docs were asked earlier and the agent checked it only now. Anyway have provided the docs to the agent. Shall call VET directly for an update.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today i called my agent for an update. After two hours they sent an email to me stating that Vet has requested for certified copies of my birth certificate, passport and qualification documents. And that once these docs are provided to VET they will update the outcome of my appl.
> 
> I was wondering since they are asking these docs after doing my employer verification. I doubt if these docs were asked earlier and the agent checked it only now. Anyway have provided the docs to the agent. Shall call VET directly for an update.


Hi Usha, was your document in any language other than English? If so then you need to provide translated certified copy of your document. 

Secondly, I have given all of my documents notarized and attested copies. I have submitted all my documents in b/w with the attested, notarized copy.

What I believe the agents check the status of the application weekly and not on a daily basis....


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today i called my agent for an update. After two hours they sent an email to me stating that Vet has requested for certified copies of my birth certificate, passport and qualification documents. And that once these docs are provided to VET they will update the outcome of my appl.
> 
> I was wondering since they are asking these docs after doing my employer verification. I doubt if these docs were asked earlier and the agent checked it only now. Anyway have provided the docs to the agent. Shall call VET directly for an update.


thants what i said... you cant rely on them,...


----------



## mimo88

VET lodged today


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> *I doubt if these docs were asked earlier and the agent checked it only now. Anyway have provided the docs to the agent. Shall call VET directly for an update*.


I have checked with my agent and he has told me that whenever there is an update they are informed by the skills assessing body. 

Coz it happened with me also when I sent a mail to my agent regarding status update, all of a sudden one fine day i got a msg for submission of documents on the clarifications sought by the VETASSESS.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Hi vaibhavm, nitin,

I called VET today and they said my outcome is put on hold for want of certified copy of passport and qualification document. They also confirmed that they do not require any docs related to employment.

Passport - I had taken 10 years back and the photo in it do not resemble my current one.
Degree certificate - I had lost my original degree certificate and had obtained a duplicate copy from university which has a "duplicate copy" seal in it. 

I guess it is because of these reasons that they are asking for certified copies. Have provided all the docs to the agent.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

mimo88 said:


> VET lodged today


All the best.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> thants what i said... you cant rely on them,...


Yes nitin, they reverted only when i checked with them. The lady in their local office was on leave and I had to contact their office in Bangalore. Even today their local office is closed since there is a strike called for, in which case I would have known this only by tomorrow.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi vaibhavm, nitin,
> 
> I called VET today and they said my outcome is put on hold for want of certified copy of passport and qualification document. They also confirmed that they do not require any docs related to employment.
> 
> Passport - I had taken 10 years back and the photo in it do not resemble my current one.
> Degree certificate - I had lost my original degree certificate and had obtained a duplicate copy from university which has a "duplicate copy" seal in it.
> 
> I guess it is because of these reasons that they are asking for certified copies. Have provided all the docs to the agent.


All looks good for a positive outcome, all the best.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi vaibhavm, nitin,
> 
> I called VET today and they said my outcome is put on hold for want of certified copy of passport and qualification document. They also confirmed that they do not require any docs related to employment.
> 
> Passport - I had taken 10 years back and the photo in it do not resemble my current one.
> Degree certificate - I had lost my original degree certificate and had obtained a duplicate copy from university which has a "duplicate copy" seal in it.
> 
> I guess it is because of these reasons that they are asking for certified copies. Have provided all the docs to the agent.


everything looking good usha.. hope u get positive outcome...


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi vaibhavm, nitin,
> 
> I called VET today and they said my outcome is put on hold for want of certified copy of passport and qualification document. They also confirmed that they do not require any docs related to employment.
> 
> Passport - I had taken 10 years back and the photo in it do not resemble my current one.
> Degree certificate - I had lost my original degree certificate and had obtained a duplicate copy from university which has a "duplicate copy" seal in it.
> 
> I guess it is because of these reasons that they are asking for certified copies. Have provided all the docs to the agent.


Hi Usha, Don't you have a passport with validity of 6 months as of now? By the way is it okay to call at VETASSESS for the feedback? 

Wish you luck with the assessment result.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Hi Usha, Don't you have a passport with validity of 6 months as of now? By the way is it okay to call at VETASSESS for the feedback?
> 
> Wish you luck with the assessment result.


My passport is expiring in Feb 2015. 
It is ok to call VET. I told them I am calling them directly since I cannot reach my agent.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> My passport is expiring in Feb 2015.
> It is ok to call VET. I told them I am calling them directly since I cannot reach my agent.


Usha... please start the process of renewing your passport.. as its taking 4 mnths to get the new one.... just start ASAP...
one of my frnd getting exp in march.. got the same last week after 3 mnths application


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> Usha... please start the process of renewing your passport.. as its taking 4 mnths to get the new one.... just start ASAP...
> one of my frnd getting exp in march.. got the same last week after 3 mnths application


Thanks Nitin, I have started the process.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> My passport is expiring in Feb 2015.
> It is ok to call VET. I told them I am calling them directly since I cannot reach my agent.


Well you can renew the passport, I got mine renewed in the feb 14, and within 10 days I had my passport in my hand. 

Well I am still a bit hesitant to give them a call. My agent office is located in Australia, unlike yours was in India... I will wait till 10 Sep and then shall approach them.


----------



## sapshoby

hello guys,

anyone else heared from VET yet....my agent inquired once(dropped them a mail) to which we got a standard reply.......but then i guess its over 10 weeks now......wondering if any documents r missing or something.....but my agent wont budge, asking me to waitttt......


----------



## alifaseeh

Hello Friends, Can anyone advice the procedure/process of family sponsorship? Thanks All!!!


----------



## cancerianlrules

sapshoby said:


> hello guys,
> 
> anyone else heared from VET yet....


Make an effort to go through some recent posts!


----------



## cancerianlrules

alifaseeh said:


> Hello Friends, Can anyone advice the procedure/process of family sponsorship? Thanks All!!!


Wrong thread!


----------



## sapshoby

cancerianlrules said:


> Make an effort to go through some recent posts!


Cancerianrules,

I am following the thread n exactly meant what I said....."anyone else"!!


----------



## sameer7106

sapshoby said:


> hello guys,
> 
> anyone else heared from VET yet....my agent inquired once(dropped them a mail) to which we got a standard reply.......but then i guess its over 10 weeks now......wondering if any documents r missing or something.....but my agent wont budge, asking me to waitttt......


Hi sapshoby,

they normally take 12 to 16 weeks.......ALL THE BEST!!


----------



## sapshoby

:laugh:


sameer7106 said:


> Hi sapshoby,
> 
> they normally take 12 to 16 weeks.......ALL THE BEST!!


Thanks Sameer


----------



## raikesh

mimo88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am trying to fill vetassess process but there is no option to upload the documents. Does that mean that after making the payment i will get the option to upload the document?
> 
> Anyone who has already done the vet process can share the info.
> 
> Thanks
> Mimo88


Yes once u make d payment u will get document upload option


----------



## waitingheadache

Why all you guyz are silent???? Come on let's chat!!!

I have a question: Anybody have idea about how long it may take to get review result???? Any tips???


----------



## The_Boss

waitingheadache said:


> Why all you guyz are silent???? Come on let's chat!!!
> 
> I have a question: Anybody have idea about how long it may take to get review result???? Any tips???


Did you hear back anything from your assessing officer with more info? I would suggest take next steps only once you hear back in detail from them....


----------



## Usha Abhilash

waitingheadache said:


> Why all you guyz are silent???? Come on let's chat!!!
> 
> I have a question: Anybody have idea about how long it may take to get review result???? Any tips???


Hi waitingheadache, did you get the detailed mail from vet. Good to hear that you are going for re-assessment.


----------



## waitingheadache

The_Boss & Usha Abhilash, 

yes I have received detailed mail from VET. What I have found that it was totally based on interview and maybe I couldn't make him understand or, I misunderstood his questions. So, it was communication gap. So, now I am assessing the reasons & gaps, will send my detailed explanation to them.


----------



## vaibhavm23

waitingheadache said:


> The_Boss & Usha Abhilash,
> 
> yes I have received detailed mail from VET. What I have found that it was totally based on interview and maybe I couldn't make him understand or, I misunderstood his questions. So, it was communication gap. So, now I am assessing the reasons & gaps, will send my detailed explanation to them.


Hi Waiting headache, my advice to you is to discuss the matter with a good agent who could advice you on how to progress step by step rather than doing it by yourself.

I am sure you will get the desired outcome in your reassessment. All the best...


----------



## nitinmoudgil

waitingheadache said:


> Why all you guyz are silent???? Come on let's chat!!!
> 
> I have a question: Anybody have idea about how long it may take to get review result???? Any tips???


what was the wrong revert you gave on phone ??? i need to tell my people about the same...


----------



## ashish1e834

got the invite today, have to thank a lot of people from this forum


----------



## sameer7106

hey friends,

i have lodged for the advisory and have uploaded all my docs just to check my chances of being getting positive response for skill assessment. I hope they give me clean chit so that i can go further with the formal skill assessment.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sameer7106 said:


> hey friends,
> 
> i have lodged for the advisory and have uploaded all my docs just to check my chances of being getting positive response for skill assessment. I hope they give me clean chit so that i can go further with the formal skill assessment.


Wish you all the best for a positive result


----------



## sameer7106

Usha Abhilash said:


> Wish you all the best for a positive result


Thanks Usha!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

And after the long wait....... vet outcome is positive.

Yet to get the letter from the agent. 

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## soeid

Usha Abhilash said:


> And after the long wait....... vet outcome is positive.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from the agent.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Congratulations! Did you get any verification call?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

soeid said:


> Congratulations! Did you get any verification call?


Thanks soeid.

No, i didn't get any call. They had called my employer last week.


----------



## meenal_sm

Usha Abhilash said:


> And after the long wait....... vet outcome is positive.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from the agent.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Congrats usha! All the best for your further process


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> And after the long wait....... vet outcome is positive.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from the agent.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Hi Usha, Congratulations... I am still waiting for my assessment result..


----------



## Usha Abhilash

meenal, vaibhavm - Thank you


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Hi Usha, Congratulations... I am still waiting for my assessment result..


Did you check with the agent.


----------



## soeid

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thanks soeid.
> 
> No, i didn't get any call. They had called my employer last week.


It seems like VETASSESS is calling all applicants whether applicant itself or employer.
Based from this forum.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> Did you check with the agent.


Well just now sent a reminder mail to them. Lets C....

Received a revert from the Agent stating that 12 weeks is an average timeline and in certain cases they take longer duration. Has asked me to wait for another 2-4 weeks. Result may come anytime soon....


----------



## waitingheadache

Usha Abhilash said:


> And after the long wait....... vet outcome is positive.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from the agent.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Congrats Usha Abhilash.


----------



## padmakarrao

Usha Abhilash said:


> And after the long wait....... vet outcome is positive.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from the agent.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Hey Congrats Usha, finally the patience paid. Now gear up quickly for the rest of the process, as more waiting is in store, start the queue as early as possible.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

padmakarrao said:


> Hey Congrats Usha, finally the patience paid. Now gear up quickly for the rest of the process, as more waiting is in store, start the queue as early as possible.


Thank you so much. Yeah, preparing for the next step.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thank you so much. Yeah, preparing for the next step.


oh gawd its so great... good to hear the news....
when you applying for EOI ???
As its free i think that should be done in quick time..


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> oh gawd its so great... good to hear the news....
> when you applying for EOI ???
> As its free i think that should be done in quick time..


Yes, will be doing it next week. Am on a holiday, also my agent.


----------



## sapshoby

ashish1e834 said:


> got the invite today, have to thank a lot of people from this forum


Congrats Ashish


----------



## sapshoby

Usha Abhilash said:


> And after the long wait....... vet outcome is positive.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from the agent.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.



Congrats Ushaa...... :thumb:


----------



## Manan_20

sapshoby said:


> Congrats Ushaa...... :thumb:


Congratulations Usha!!!

Initial wait is the worst one. Good Luck


----------



## ashish1e834

sapshoby said:


> Congrats Ashish


Thanks Sapshoby


----------



## riaz017

Usha Abhilash said:


> And after the long wait....... vet outcome is positive. Yet to get the letter from the agent. Thanks for all your support.


Congratulation!


----------



## sameer7106

Usha Abhilash said:


> And after the long wait....... vet outcome is positive.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from the agent.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


 congrats Usha....


----------



## sapshoby

sasa2014 said:


> hi sapshoby,
> 
> are u still awaiting for your vet results?
> i have same occupation as you to...
> which state are u gonna apply? just curious
> 
> thanks.


Hi Sasa,

Yes, m waiting 4 d results...it's been over 12 weeks now so getting a lil paranoid....m not sure abt d state yet....coz my agent said post vetassess result, depending on which cap opens....we wud decide....which state r u applying for??right now, m so so worried abt d outcome  will keep u posted.....!!!


----------



## Manan_20

sapshoby said:


> Hi Sasa,
> 
> Yes, m waiting 4 d results...it's been over 12 weeks now so getting a lil paranoid....m not sure abt d state yet....coz my agent said post vetassess result, depending on which cap opens....we wud decide....which state r u applying for??right now, m so so worried abt d outcome  will keep u posted.....!!!


Sapshoby,

Don't panic. It usually takes longer for FIA outcome (that's what i have observed). My assessment took 4 and half months to complete and most FIA I known have the similar timeline. 

As you mentioned you have completed 12 weeks, you can request your agent to send them a mail inquiring about the status of the case. I am hopeful that you should receive your outcome soon at least before 14th October. 

Also, please remember to get a fax copy of your assessment from VET as soon as you get your outcome. If you agent has selected normal mail delivery it may take up to 2 weeks to get the outcome hard copy or else you can receive it within 4 working days. 

I can understand your state of mind. But keep calm and be prepared to apply on 14th to NSW. Let me know if you need any help.

Good Luck.

Manan


----------



## sapshoby

Manan_20 said:


> Sapshoby,
> 
> Don't panic. It usually takes longer for FIA outcome (that's what i have observed). My assessment took 4 and half months to complete and most FIA I known have the similar timeline.
> 
> As you mentioned you have completed 12 weeks, you can request your agent to send them a mail inquiring about the status of the case. I am hopeful that you should receive your outcome soon at least before 14th October.
> 
> Also, please remember to get a fax copy of your assessment from VET as soon as you get your outcome. If you agent has selected normal mail delivery it may take up to 2 weeks to get the outcome hard copy or else you can receive it within 4 working days.
> 
> I can understand your state of mind. But keep calm and be prepared to apply on 14th to NSW. Let me know if you need any help.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Manan



Thanks a ton Manan 4 ur encouraging words.....d wait is really nerve wrecking.....my agent has already sent a mail to VET once asking 4 status update 2 which we got a std reply....so now my agent is asking me 2 hang on.....4 & a half is indeed long wait time...coz I was told it was 8 weeks earlier n then 12 weeks n now I guess it's going to take longer than that....sob sob.....so there's lot of anticipation n anxiety...my only concern now is dat my IELTS scores r valid only until Dec this year.....hopefully I should get there right in time


----------



## Manan_20

sapshoby said:


> Thanks a ton Manan 4 ur encouraging words.....d wait is really nerve wrecking.....my agent has already sent a mail to VET once asking 4 status update 2 which we got a std reply....so now my agent is asking me 2 hang on.....4 & a half is indeed long wait time...coz I was told it was 8 weeks earlier n then 12 weeks n now I guess it's going to take longer than that....sob sob.....so there's lot of anticipation n anxiety...my only concern now is dat my IELTS scores r valid only until Dec this year.....hopefully I should get there right in time


Even when I started the process I was told by my agent that its done within 12 weeks but it took 16 weeks. It was the similar case with most of the FIA in my group. Anyways keep your hopes up. If your agent has already inquired once then better to wait it out now. If you don't mind sharing, who is your agent? 

I think your ielts needs to be valid until you get you visa so if you ur IELTS is expiring in December I suggest you should resit and give the exams again.

Manan


----------



## raikesh

Hi, I applied for anzsco 223112 Hr Recuriter, I joined in my company as an HR tainee and has been working and working with same position from past four years, I was promoted to HR Recruiter last november, so my concern is will VET count only HR recuriter experience or will it coillunt trainee exp also, if they count HR Recruiter exp then I will be having 8 months experince as HR recruiter, so can anyone help me out in clarifying that how VET will calculate the work exp.


----------



## Garry2684

raikesh said:


> Hi, I applied for anzsco 223112 Hr Recuriter, I joined in my company as an HR tainee and has been working and working with same position from past four years, I was promoted to HR Recruiter last november, so my concern is will VET count only HR recuriter experience or will it coillunt trainee exp also, if they count HR Recruiter exp then I will be having 8 months experince as HR recruiter, so can anyone help me out in clarifying that how VET will calculate the work exp.


Raikesh,

They go by your responsibilities and not the designations. If you listed your duties as ANZSCO code in both roles, dont worry.

Cheers,


----------



## raikesh

Garry2684 said:


> Raikesh,
> 
> They go by your responsibilities and not the designations. If you listed your duties as ANZSCO code in both roles, dont worry.
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you,Garry for a quick reply, but still I gave importace to my resume rather than my reference letter, I.mean I gave importance to my resume, reference letter does not show much about my roles and resp, I metioned my roles and resp detailed in my resume, will it be a prob.


----------



## Garry2684

well, your reference letter is a more accredited document than your resume. You can write anything in ur resume, whereas on a company letter head, you can only write the responsibilities that u have been performing in your job... it shud be the other way around.. thats what i feel.. a strong reference letter can cover up a weaker resume.. 

Hope for the best


----------



## cancerianlrules

sapshoby said:


> Thanks a ton Manan 4 ur encouraging words.....d wait is really nerve wrecking.....my agent has already sent a mail to VET once asking 4 status update 2 which we got a std reply....so now my agent is asking me 2 hang on.....4 & a half is indeed long wait time...coz I was told it was 8 weeks earlier n then 12 weeks n now I guess it's going to take longer than that....sob sob.....so there's lot of anticipation n anxiety...my only concern now is dat my IELTS scores r valid only until Dec this year.....hopefully I should get there right in time


Hi Sapshoby

I would not worry about the IELTS, it is valid for 3 years.

Check the link Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

Go to *POINTS TEST * tab and then *English Language Ability* tab

it says

The IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise. You only need to provide the test report form (TRF) number that is on your IELTS certificate. *Your IELTS or OET test results must be no older than three years immediately before the day on which you lodge your visa application. *

All the best!


----------



## urbanm

raikesh said:


> Hi, I applied for anzsco 223112 Hr Recuriter, I joined in my company as an HR tainee and has been working and working with same position from past four years, I was promoted to HR Recruiter last november, so my concern is will VET count only HR recuriter experience or will it coillunt trainee exp also, if they count HR Recruiter exp then I will be having 8 months experince as HR recruiter, so can anyone help me out in clarifying that how VET will calculate the work exp.


Hi,
Sorry to say so, but, if you can do it, update your reference letter ASAP, so that it clearly describes your roles and responsibilities. If you do not act, you're application is very likely to be rejected.
Another issue I'm thinkig of is the job title "HR Trainee", which might look like this was not a paid job. Make sure you give evidence of the fact that all those years spent as "HR Trainee" you were employed and paid.
Regards,
m.


----------



## sapshoby

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Sapshoby
> 
> I would not worry about the IELTS, it is valid for 3 years.
> 
> Check the link Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
> 
> Go to *POINTS TEST * tab and then *English Language Ability* tab
> 
> it says
> 
> The IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise. You only need to provide the test report form (TRF) number that is on your IELTS certificate. *Your IELTS or OET test results must be no older than three years immediately before the day on which you lodge your visa application. *
> 
> All the best!




Yayyyyy....thank you 4 d clarification Cancerian.....now i can concentrate on biting my nails while i wait 4 d VET outcome..... :thumb:


----------



## sapshoby

Manan_20 said:


> Even when I started the process I was told by my agent that its done within 12 weeks but it took 16 weeks. It was the similar case with most of the FIA in my group. Anyways keep your hopes up. If your agent has already inquired once then better to wait it out now. If you don't mind sharing, who is your agent?
> 
> I think your ielts needs to be valid until you get you visa so if you ur IELTS is expiring in December I suggest you should resit and give the exams again.
> 
> Manan


Hi Manan,

I am going via Globe. Did u or ur employer get any verification from VET while u were waiting for the outcome? Cancerianlrules forwarded me a link which states that ur IELTS test results shud not be older than 3 yrs immediately b4 d day on which u lodge ur visa application...... 

thanks for ur help


----------



## Manan_20

sapshoby said:


> Hi Manan,
> 
> I am going via Globe. Did u or ur employer get any verification from VET while u were waiting for the outcome? Cancerianlrules forwarded me a link which states that ur IELTS test results shud not be older than 3 yrs immediately b4 d day on which u lodge ur visa application......
> 
> thanks for ur help


Hi

No. None of my employers were contacted during my VET assessment. 

Manan


----------



## soeid

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Sapshoby
> 
> I would not worry about the IELTS, it is valid for 3 years.
> 
> Check the link Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
> 
> Go to *POINTS TEST * tab and then *English Language Ability* tab
> 
> it says
> 
> The IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise. You only need to provide the test report form (TRF) number that is on your IELTS certificate. *Your IELTS or OET test results must be no older than three years immediately before the day on which you lodge your visa application. *
> 
> All the best!


Howcome you received your VETASSESS results in only 2 months?


----------



## cancerianlrules

soeid said:


> Howcome you received your VETASSESS results in only 2 months?


Soeid

It was nearly 3 months, from March 2, 2014 to May 30, 2014.


----------



## soeid

cancerianlrules said:


> Soeid
> 
> It was nearly 3 months, from March 2, 2014 to May 30, 2014.


I see. I thought they count 12 weeks starting from "In progress" date.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Hi,

Got the Vet outcome letter. It says 

Employment assessed:
Period - (06/2009 to 05/2014)
Based on the evidence provided, *more than three year/s of employment is
assessed as highly relevant* to the nominated occupation and completed at an
appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
Assessment.

Based on this I can claim 5 points for employment. But, I have 11 years experience and need to claim atleast 10 points to go for 189; ie more than 5 years experience (eventhough I can claim 15 points). Can I lodge EOI with 10 points for employment without going for PTA. I've read that DIBP will be doing their own checking for all the points claimed. Pls adv.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the Vet outcome letter. It says
> 
> Employment assessed:
> Period - (06/2009 to 05/2014)
> Based on the evidence provided, *more than three year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant* to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> 
> Based on this I can claim 5 points for employment. But, I have 11 years experience and need to claim atleast 10 points to go for 189; ie more than 5 years experience (eventhough I can claim 15 points). Can I lodge EOI with 10 points for employment without going for PTA. I've read that DIBP will be doing their own checking for all the points claimed. Pls adv.


This is purely my personal opinion...

You can go ahead and claim points for employment not assessed by vetassess! If the role and employer is same as which vetassess has considered then not an issue. However, if the employment is with another employer there is a risk that it may not be found relevant, which in turn would lead to lower points, eventually resulting in rejection of visa due to lower points. 

I am just saying this is the risk attached to claiming points for the experience not assessed by Vetassess.

Good luck!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

cancerianlrules said:


> This is purely my personal opinion...
> 
> You can go ahead and claim points for employment not assessed by vetassess! If the role and employer is same as which vetassess has considered then not an issue. However, if the employment is with another employer there is a risk that it may not be found relevant, which in turn would lead to lower points, eventually resulting in rejection of visa due to lower points.
> 
> I am just saying this is the risk attached to claiming points for the experience not assessed by Vetassess.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks cancerianlrules for the quick reply. 

I am with the same employer all these years. Even though I can claim 15 points, I need only 10 points for 189. So I shall go ahead and file EOI with 10 points for employment, without going for PTA.

OR,

Do I need to file EOI and apply for PTA simultaneously so that I have the PTA letter by the time I lodge visa?


----------



## raikesh

urbanm said:


> Hi,
> Sorry to say so, but, if you can do it, update your reference letter ASAP, so that it clearly describes your roles and responsibilities. If you do not act, you're application is very likely to be rejected.
> Another issue I'm thinkig of is the job title "HR Trainee", which might look like this was not a paid job. Make sure you give evidence of the fact that all those years spent as "HR Trainee" you were employed and paid.
> Regards,
> m.


hoo dat was typo error urbanm, from my mobile, k let me tell u in detail, i joined as trainee and was been for 6 months as trainee later became Trainer HR for 1year 1 month and for three years i worked as Sr. Trainer HR and currently working as HR Recruiter, so can i ask the VET which ANZSCO code suites for my experience or should i go with code that i applied.

Thankyou


----------



## cancerianlrules

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thanks cancerianlrules for the quick reply.
> 
> I am with the same employer all these years. Even though I can claim 15 points, I need only 10 points for 189. So I shall go ahead and file EOI with 10 points for employment, without going for PTA.
> 
> OR,
> 
> Do I need to file EOI and apply for PTA simultaneously so that I have the PTA letter by the time I lodge visa?


If it is the same role and same employer, then you are good to go and submit your EOI with the required number of years experience.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

cancerianlrules said:


> If it is the same role and same employer, then you are good to go and submit your EOI with the required number of years experience.


Thank you so much. Shall go ahead and file EOI.


----------



## annie_chow

Hi Guys

Would appreciate if senior members can shed some light on how soon my status will change from 'Lodged' to 'in-progress. 

My husband and I submitted our applications together and our University documents were also delivered to the Vetassess Melbourne office at the same time, but although my husbands online staus changed to 'In Progress' the next day (26th Aug) mine is stubbornly stuck at 'Lodged'.

Any suggestions? should I email them?


----------



## cancerianlrules

annie_chow said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Would appreciate if senior members can shed some light on how soon my status will change from 'Lodged' to 'in-progress.
> 
> My husband and I submitted our applications together and our University documents were also delivered to the Vetassess Melbourne office at the same time, but although my husbands online staus changed to 'In Progress' the next day (26th Aug) mine is stubbornly stuck at 'Lodged'.
> 
> Any suggestions? should I email them?


Nothing to worry about.

Status change from 'Lodged' to 'In Progress' neither has any pattern nor any relevance. Your outcome will take 12 weeks atleast. 

Go back to your routine life and try not thinking about the assessment for the 12 weeks.

Good luck.


----------



## annie_chow

cancerianlrules said:


> Nothing to worry about.
> 
> Status change from 'Lodged' to 'In Progress' neither has any pattern nor any relevance. Your outcome will take 12 weeks atleast.
> 
> Go back to your routine life and try not thinking about the assessment for the 12 weeks.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks cancerianrules

I know 12 weeks is a long time and I should probably stop obsessing over it but its hard not to.

Thanks for the response though


----------



## athar.dcsian

*2324 Occupations - State Sponrship*

Hi,

Is there any state which offers sponsorship to "Group: 2324 Graphic and Web Designers, and Illustrators". I could only see these designations in CSOL. 

Anyone have idea on this?


----------



## cancerianlrules

annie_chow said:


> Thanks cancerianrules
> 
> I know 12 weeks is a long time and I should probably stop obsessing over it but its hard not to.
> 
> Thanks for the response though


If you think this is hard, wait for the final grant letter (after spending your lifelong savings and submitting all the documents) is dreadful.

So its better we get used to it


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the Vet outcome letter. It says
> 
> Employment assessed:
> Period - (06/2009 to 05/2014)
> Based on the evidence provided, *more than three year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant* to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill lejust a vel in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> 
> Based on this I can claim 5 points for employment. But, I have 11 years experience and need to claim atleast 10 points to go for 189; ie more than 5 years experience (eventhough I can claim 15 points). Can I lodge EOI with 10 points for employment without going for PTA. I've read that DIBP will be doing their own checking for all the points claimed. Pls adv.


just a quick question.. what you submitted as part of academic during vetassess application ?? B. com degree ??


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> just a quick question.. what you submitted as part of academic during vetassess application ?? B. com degree ??


yes, and it is assessed as 'Field of study - commerce is highly relevant'


----------



## ravsingh

maryma said:


> Thanks dear friend. Thanks for your helps!


Hi pls confirm ur vetassess reference number to check how far I have to wait for my vetassess result thanks


----------



## ravsingh

Hi pls confirm your vetassess refernce number to check how far my assessment results and how long I have to wait to get result thanks


----------



## ravsingh

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the Vet outcome letter. It says
> 
> Employment assessed:
> Period - (06/2009 to 05/2014)
> Based on the evidence provided, *more than three year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant* to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> 
> Based on this I can claim 5 points for employment. But, I have 11 years experience and need to claim atleast 10 points to go for 189; ie more than 5 years experience (eventhough I can claim 15 points). Can I lodge EOI with 10 points for employment without going for PTA. I've read that DIBP will be doing their own checking for all the points claimed. Pls adv.


Hi usha can you confirm ur vetassess reference number so I will have idea how far I have to wait to get result thanks


----------



## Usha Abhilash

ravsingh said:


> Hi usha can you confirm ur vetassess reference number so I will have idea how far I have to wait to get result thanks


ref no. 194XXX


----------



## ravsingh

Usha Abhilash said:


> ref no. 194XXX


Hi mine is 196xxx wht do u think whn will my assessment will come frm vetassess


----------



## Usha Abhilash

ravsingh said:


> Hi mine is 196xxx wht do u think whn will my assessment will come frm vetassess


Its 12-14 weeks from application lodged date. My employer got a verification call on the 13th week and the outcome was on the 14th week.


----------



## Garry2684

It does not depend on the reference number to be honest - it is all about what occupation and the complexity of your particular case. Some may clear quick, some may take longer.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Agree with Garry.. I am still waiting for my assessment result, though my application no is 190XXX. looks like my case is lil bit complex...


----------



## sasa2014

How much more time Vetassess will take after they approved the urgency request?
thanks.


----------



## vaibhavm23

sasa2014 said:


> How much more time Vetassess will take after they approved the urgency request?
> thanks.


That is on case 2 case basis, and the logic of urgency presented by you is acceptable to them.


----------



## Manan_20

sasa2014 said:


> How much more time Vetassess will take after they approved the urgency request?
> thanks.


If the urgency request is approved it may take 7-10 days depending upon the case. In some cases I have seen outcome within 2-3 days.

Manan


----------



## sivakumar s s

*Long wait*

Hi Guys,

I am newbie to this blog.

Waiting for Vetassess Skill Assessment ( 232214 - other spatial Scientist ). Lodged it on 03/06/2014. 

Its already 15weeks, Can anyone suggest how much time normally it takes to get outcome.


Yesterday one employment reference was verified

Thanks,
Siva


----------



## Manan_20

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am newbie to this blog.
> 
> Waiting for Vetassess Skill Assessment ( 232214 - other spatial Scientist ). Lodged it on 03/06/2014.
> 
> Its already 15weeks, Can anyone suggest how much time normally it takes to get outcome.
> 
> 
> Yesterday one employment reference was verified
> 
> Thanks,
> Siva


If your employment reference was verified yesterday and if everything checks out well you should be receiving outcome by weekend or early next week. 

Good Luck :fingerscrossed:

Manan


----------



## sivakumar s s

*nerve-racking moment*



Manan_20 said:


> If your employment reference was verified yesterday and if everything checks out well you should be receiving outcome by weekend or early next week.
> 
> Good Luck :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Manan



Thanks Manan, 

But Iam bit worried about the outcome, as My previous employment supervisor said to vetassses officer that he could share about my code of conduct and duration of the period. However, He had not shared Roles and responsibilities in that working period as it is against company's norms.


Regards
Siva


----------



## Manan_20

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks Manan,
> 
> But Iam bit worried about the outcome, as My previous employment supervisor said to vetassses officer that he could share about my code of conduct and duration of the period. However, He had not shared Roles and responsibilities in that working period as it is against company's norms.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Siva


Oh!! I am not sure how do VET assess the roles where internal or confidential policies doesn't allow proper verification. If it's a common thing with your job code I am sure VET will consider such factors carefully and assess it accordingly. In either case you will find out in few days. 

Manan


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks Manan,
> 
> But Iam bit worried about the outcome, as My previous employment supervisor said to vetassses officer that he could share about my code of conduct and duration of the period. However, He had not shared Roles and responsibilities in that working period as it is against company's norms.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Siva


Hi Siva,

Even when VET called my employer, the concerned person was not in office at that time. They checked with another person in HR if I am working there and my designation. The HR person gave those details and told VET that if they need more details they need to contact XXXX. But they didn't call XXXX. However, I have got a postive outcome.


----------



## Garry2684

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Even when VET called my employer, the concerned person was not in office at that time. They checked with another person in HR if I am working there and my designation. The HR person gave those details and told VET that if they need more details they need to contact XXXX. But they didn't call XXXX. However, I have got a postive outcome.


Hey Siva,

They are helpful people and they understand the complex nature of jobs such as urs. so, dont worry. You will most likely get a +ve next week.

Good Luck.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Hi,

In my vet outcome letter the reference no. is suffixed by (aw). Does that indicate something.

Referece No. 194XXX (aw)


----------



## sivakumar s s

Garry2684 said:


> Hey Siva,
> 
> They are helpful people and they understand the complex nature of jobs such as urs. so, dont worry. You will most likely get a +ve next week.
> 
> Good Luck.



Thanks Gary and Usha,

Yours words really makes me more positive.

Today VET called my current employer reference and the discussions went around 25 mins. They get clarified all info about my nature of job and roles and responsibility and tech. which we are using from my current superior. Luckily my current boss is supporting my Aus aspirations. Else I could be in soup.

Here in IT and ITES companies, HR could provide only duration period , code of conduct and Generic information about Job. They were not aware of projects and Roles etc. 

hope to receive a positive outcome.

-Siva

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 232214 (Other Spatial Scientist):


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my vet outcome letter the reference no. is suffixed by (aw). Does that indicate something.
> 
> Referece No. 194XXX (aw)




Congrats Usha,

For submitting EOI. I guess it could take less than 6 weeks. Have you applied for any State Sponsorship? [It can also be done at the same time while applying EOI]

My Reference No. is also quite confusing (4SA )194*** For me no suffix. But prefix of 4SA. No idea what does it mean?. Can Senior members Help Us! 
By the way, I also submitted the application on 30.05.2014 and Lodged it on 03.06.2014. 
-siva


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> Congrats Usha,
> 
> For submitting EOI. I guess it could take less than 6 weeks. Have you applied for any State Sponsorship? [It can also be done at the same time while applying EOI]
> 
> My Reference No. is also quite confusing (4SA )194*** For me no suffix. But prefix of 4SA. No idea what does it mean?. Can Senior members Help Us!
> By the way, I also submitted the application on 30.05.2014 and Lodged it on 03.06.2014.
> -siva


Hi Siva, 

I have already lodged EOI. I am going for 189.

Your reference no. will be 14SA194XXX, where 14 stands for year 2014, SA is first two letters of your surname, and the remaining is the running serial no.

I was referring to my vetassess outcome letter.


----------



## Auzidreamer

Hi everyone

Im also a newbie for this forum.
I s there anyone who applied for vetassess in June/July 14'

If so pls share your outcomes so far..

Rgds


----------



## mimo88

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Im also a newbie for this forum.
> I s there anyone who applied for vetassess in June/July 14'
> 
> If so pls share your outcomes so far..
> 
> Rgds


Not in june/july but i applied in august and still the status is lodged.


----------



## ravsingh

mimo88 said:


> Not in june/july but i applied in august and still the status is lodged.


Applied on 19th june still pending as in progress


----------



## sapshoby

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Im also a newbie for this forum.
> I s there anyone who applied for vetassess in June/July 14'
> 
> If so pls share your outcomes so far..
> 
> Rgds



Hi Auzi,

Welcome to this forum, applied in June....awaiting response.....


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I have already lodged EOI. I am going for 189.
> 
> Your reference no. will be 14SA194XXX, where 14 stands for year 2014, SA is first two letters of your surname, and the remaining is the running serial no.
> 
> I was referring to my vetassess outcome letter.


usha please share with me your points break up...


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Im also a newbie for this forum.
> I s there anyone who applied for vetassess in June/July 14'
> 
> If so pls share your outcomes so far..
> 
> Rgds


my application was submitted on 23rd june.. still no call or no news..


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> usha please share with me your points break up...


Age - 25
Qualification - 15
IELTS - 10
Experience - 15
Total - 65

I got my vet result on 5th Sept (lodged on 3/6). You will be getting it soon.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> Age - 25
> Qualification - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Experience - 15
> Total - 65
> 
> I got my vet result on 5th Sept (lodged on 3/6). You will be getting it soon.


Great ,
Nice to hear. All the best USHA.

Just to Clarify
Earlier you said, you have total 11 years of experience, but VET assess you only for 3.6yrs from 06-2009 to present ( Any how will get 15 points for experience).

As VET will assess last 5 years, r u in same occupation for remaining 1.6 years. 


Have you not applied for PTA(Point Test Advice) at the time of your application? Why Iam asking PTA will help the immigration process very quickly.

One fellow in other forum, submitted EOI and SS in 6th Jun and got invitation within week and got visa grant in Aug 21st.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> Great ,
> Nice to hear. All the best USHA.
> 
> Just to Clarify
> Earlier you said, you have total 11 years of experience, but VET assess you only for 3.6yrs from 06-2009 to present ( Any how will get 15 points for experience).
> 
> As VET will assess last 5 years, r u in same occupation for remaining 1.6 years.
> 
> 
> Have you not applied for PTA(Point Test Advice) at the time of your application? Why Iam asking PTA will help the immigration process very quickly.
> 
> One fellow in other forum, submitted EOI and SS in 6th Jun and got invitation within week and got visa grant in Aug 21st.


I am with the same employer and same role for all these years. Vet had assessed only last five years and they've said more than 3 years is relevant. I have included the five years period that vet has not assessed. I had consulted with my agent and few other seniors and confirmed the same. I prefer 189.

Hope there won't be any issue.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> I am with the same employer and same role for all these years. Vet had assessed only last five years and they've said more than 3 years is relevant. I have included the five years period that vet has not assessed. I had consulted with my agent and few other seniors and confirmed the same. I prefer 189.
> 
> Hope there won't be any issue.


Nice, Being the same employer, no further clarification is required from DIBP. GREEN Signal....all the best.
Update the status, once u got the Invitation.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> Nice, Being the same employer, no further clarification is required from DIBP. GREEN Signal....all the best.
> Update the status, once u got the Invitation.


Thank you Siva, shall keep you posted.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thank you Siva, shall keep you posted.


Usha, they deducted any kind of time period from you submitted work ex ??
Like i have submitted from sept 2011, can i claim points for my 3 yr work ex.. based on thr assessment ?


----------



## Garry2684

This forum is where I started from, so officially I am announcing it here first!!

I got my grant at 9:19am today from team adelaide 2 CO initials S O.

Here is my fantabulous journey:

It was a fine chilling saturday morning in Jan'13 at work, when I told one of my then colleague that I have got an offer to pursue my masters from South Australia University and am planning to go for it. He said,"Why wanna go for study when you are eligible for a PR?" I asked him,"How" and the discussion went on for an hour or so. 

I decided to take IELTS. Sat for it in Feb'13. Results - 9,9,8.5,6.5. Needed 7 each. Dropped the idea to go to Aus through PR route.

Between Jan'13 n May'13, became best mates with the same colleague and he (Ishaanchal) on this forum had lodged his visa in May'13. He asked me to retry IELTSto get 10 points. I was at 50 points by then and thought up of trying again.

Took 2nd IELTS in Aug'13, got 7 each. Planned to apply and finally lodged Vetassess on 8 Nov'13.

Received Vet+ on 10 Feb'14. 14 Feb'14, ACT announced closing of my occupation from 24 Feb'14. With no hard copy of Vet results and no fax from Vet, me and my superb agent took our chances and applied for ACT SS on 19 Feb'14. 

By the time, I thought I am going to get processed by ACT team, they announced that they have completed their annual quota of sponsorship and will give approval to nomination only after 1 July'14. Got it on 2 July'14 and lodged visa (190) on 3 July'14.

Yesterday, I told myself that I am not going to think about a grant till 25 Sept'14, as I secretly wanted it to come on 25 Sept'14 (The day when Ishaanchal got it a year earlier). 

My agent called me at 9:19 an today with the news!!

Thank you all for your awesome support and love and affection!!

Also, it was a direct grant!!

Wish you all a speedy grant. Keep praying and keep your patience. When you start forgetting about it, you will get it!! 


CHEEEEEERS!!


----------



## nitinmoudgil

got a cal from vet today...
to my employer.. hope everything comes positive


----------



## vaibhavm23

nitinmoudgil said:


> Usha, they deducted any kind of time period from you submitted work ex ??
> Like i have submitted from sept 2011, can i claim points for my 3 yr work ex.. based on thr assessment ?


Gr8, I think it should take max 1 week now to get your assessment result. I do not have any information regarding my employer getting a call.. I have 2 employment, the first employer: My manager has issued the certificate and in the contact details I have provided his mob no. Regarding my current employer, the HR is based at delhi and the letter was issued by HR, however only board line number was given by HR and no personal mobile no. I don't know if its a point of worry for me.

Its almost a week away from being 4th month since application submission date.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Garry2684 said:


> This forum is where I started from, so officially I am announcing it here first!!
> 
> I got my grant at 9:19am today from team adelaide 2 CO initials S O.
> 
> 
> 
> My agent called me at 9:19 an today with the news!!
> 
> Thank you all for your awesome support and love and affection!!
> 
> Also, it was a direct grant!!
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant. Keep praying and keep your patience. When you start forgetting about it, you will get it!!
> 
> 
> CHEEEEEERS!!


Congratulations Garry... Wish you all the best.


----------



## ravsingh

nitinmoudgil said:


> got a cal from vet today...
> to my employer.. hope everything comes positive


Hi Nitin,

when did you applied to vetassess ?? i have applied on 19th june 2014 still no call ???


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Garry2684 said:


> This forum is where I started from, so officially I am announcing it here first!!
> 
> I got my grant at 9:19am today from team adelaide 2 CO initials S O.
> 
> Here is my fantabulous journey:
> 
> It was a fine chilling saturday morning in Jan'13 at work, when I told one of my then colleague that I have got an offer to pursue my masters from South Australia University and am planning to go for it. He said,"Why wanna go for study when you are eligible for a PR?" I asked him,"How" and the discussion went on for an hour or so.
> 
> I decided to take IELTS. Sat for it in Feb'13. Results - 9,9,8.5,6.5. Needed 7 each. Dropped the idea to go to Aus through PR route.
> 
> Between Jan'13 n May'13, became best mates with the same colleague and he (Ishaanchal) on this forum had lodged his visa in May'13. He asked me to retry IELTSto get 10 points. I was at 50 points by then and thought up of trying again.
> 
> Took 2nd IELTS in Aug'13, got 7 each. Planned to apply and finally lodged Vetassess on 8 Nov'13.
> 
> Received Vet+ on 10 Feb'14. 14 Feb'14, ACT announced closing of my occupation from 24 Feb'14. With no hard copy of Vet results and no fax from Vet, me and my superb agent took our chances and applied for ACT SS on 19 Feb'14.
> 
> By the time, I thought I am going to get processed by ACT team, they announced that they have completed their annual quota of sponsorship and will give approval to nomination only after 1 July'14. Got it on 2 July'14 and lodged visa (190) on 3 July'14.
> 
> Yesterday, I told myself that I am not going to think about a grant till 25 Sept'14, as I secretly wanted it to come on 25 Sept'14 (The day when Ishaanchal got it a year earlier).
> 
> My agent called me at 9:19 an today with the news!!
> 
> Thank you all for your awesome support and love and affection!!
> 
> Also, it was a direct grant!!
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant. Keep praying and keep your patience. When you start forgetting about it, you will get it!!
> 
> 
> CHEEEEEERS!!


Congrats !!!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> Usha, they deducted any kind of time period from you submitted work ex ??
> Like i have submitted from sept 2011, can i claim points for my 3 yr work ex.. based on thr assessment ?


They had assessed last 5 years and the outcome is more than 3 years is relevant. They have not mentioned about any deduction.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> got a cal from vet today...
> to my employer.. hope everything comes positive


Wish you all the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Gr8, I think it should take max 1 week now to get your assessment result. I do not have any information regarding my employer getting a call.. I have 2 employment, the first employer: My manager has issued the certificate and in the contact details I have provided his mob no. Regarding my current employer, the HR is based at delhi and the letter was issued by HR, however only board line number was given by HR and no personal mobile no. I don't know if its a point of worry for me.
> 
> Its almost a week away from being 4th month since application submission date.


They always call the landline. You can also call them directly to check the status.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> They had assessed last 5 years and the outcome is more than 3 years is relevant. They have not mentioned about any deduction.


my 3 yrs of continous employment as internal auditor will complete on 22nd september 2014.... as per your wording in assessment... can you say i can claim point for my employment as well ???

i have submitted documents starting from 22nd sept 2011 to vetassess


----------



## nitinmoudgil

ravsingh said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> when did you applied to vetassess ?? i have applied on 19th june 2014 still no call ???


rav i think you should mail them... i today mailed them.. but i think before mail.. they called my senior...

plus yesterday my 12 week completed...


----------



## sapshoby

Garry2684 said:


> This forum is where I started from, so officially I am announcing it here first!!
> 
> I got my grant at 9:19am today from team adelaide 2 CO initials S O.
> 
> Here is my fantabulous journey:
> 
> It was a fine chilling saturday morning in Jan'13 at work, when I told one of my then colleague that I have got an offer to pursue my masters from South Australia University and am planning to go for it. He said,"Why wanna go for study when you are eligible for a PR?" I asked him,"How" and the discussion went on for an hour or so.
> 
> I decided to take IELTS. Sat for it in Feb'13. Results - 9,9,8.5,6.5. Needed 7 each. Dropped the idea to go to Aus through PR route.
> 
> Between Jan'13 n May'13, became best mates with the same colleague and he (Ishaanchal) on this forum had lodged his visa in May'13. He asked me to retry IELTSto get 10 points. I was at 50 points by then and thought up of trying again.
> 
> Took 2nd IELTS in Aug'13, got 7 each. Planned to apply and finally lodged Vetassess on 8 Nov'13.
> 
> Received Vet+ on 10 Feb'14. 14 Feb'14, ACT announced closing of my occupation from 24 Feb'14. With no hard copy of Vet results and no fax from Vet, me and my superb agent took our chances and applied for ACT SS on 19 Feb'14.
> 
> By the time, I thought I am going to get processed by ACT team, they announced that they have completed their annual quota of sponsorship and will give approval to nomination only after 1 July'14. Got it on 2 July'14 and lodged visa (190) on 3 July'14.
> 
> Yesterday, I told myself that I am not going to think about a grant till 25 Sept'14, as I secretly wanted it to come on 25 Sept'14 (The day when Ishaanchal got it a year earlier).
> 
> My agent called me at 9:19 an today with the news!!
> 
> Thank you all for your awesome support and love and affection!!
> 
> Also, it was a direct grant!!
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant. Keep praying and keep your patience. When you start forgetting about it, you will get it!!
> 
> 
> CHEEEEEERS!!


Congrats Garry.....partyyy time arty:


----------



## sapshoby

nitinmoudgil said:


> got a cal from vet today...
> to my employer.. hope everything comes positive



All the best Nitin


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> They always call the landline. You can also call them directly to check the status.


Did some1 said best time to call them is between 5PM to 6PM Australian time?

BTW Usha, have you completed your medicals?


----------



## cancerianlrules

vaibhavm23 said:


> Did some1 said best time to call them is between 5PM to 6PM Australian time?
> 
> BTW Usha, have you completed your medicals?


The best time to call VETASSESS is between 3PM and 5PM AEST.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Did some1 said best time to call them is between 5PM to 6PM Australian time?
> 
> BTW Usha, have you completed your medicals?


Calling vetassess - replied by Cancerianlrules.

medicals - will be doing it post visa application.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> They always call the landline. You can also call them directly to check the status.


For me they called in mobile numbers for last two employment verification.
Call Duration: 20-25 mins
Call Time : 7pm -10pm (IST) 
One on last Tuesday and other on Last Thursday

Probably, they might have first called to the Landline and came to know these techie's usually came to office around 11pm

Most Pathetic thing is that Still i didn't get any outcome. Website shows it is in progress. Iam in dilemma whether to contact them thro mail or not. Its really a edgy situation for me.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sivakumar s s said:


> For me they called in mobile numbers for last two employment verification.
> Call Duration: 20-25 mins
> Call Time : 7pm -10pm (IST)
> One on last Tuesday and other on Last Thursday
> 
> Probably, they might have first called to the Landline and came to know these techie's usually came to office around 11pm
> 
> Most Pathetic thing is that Still i didn't get any outcome. Website shows it is in progress. Iam in dilemma whether to contact them thro mail or not. Its really a edgy situation for me.


Relax Siva!

After the verification call it takes atleast a week for the outcome, this is the general trend.

No point in stressing yourself out, just be patient! 

It'll be positive. Good luck.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> For me they called in mobile numbers for last two employment verification.
> Call Duration: 20-25 mins
> Call Time : 7pm -10pm (IST)
> One on last Tuesday and other on Last Thursday
> 
> Probably, they might have first called to the Landline and came to know these techie's usually came to office around 11pm
> 
> Most Pathetic thing is that Still i didn't get any outcome. Website shows it is in progress. Iam in dilemma whether to contact them thro mail or not. Its really a edgy situation for me.



Wish you all the best for your outcome.


----------



## sapshoby

Heard nothing about the verification call from VET or no new update from my agent........its going to be 3 months tomorrow....i dont want to be too pushy nor nag them......sob sobbbbb


----------



## sivakumar s s

Thanks Cancerianlrules and Usha,

I am happy if i get it positively in this week.

Actually i have 10 years of experience with 4 employers in which 9 years is related to skill Assessed. 

They contacted last two employers through mobile. But they had not contacted other previous employers even through mail (Just I checked with them).

Is VET will cross refer all the reference or selectively do it. If all means my process will extend further.

Apart from this
My current employment reference is done with 100 %. 

But I am worried about the last previous company (2 years) because the referee shared only partial information only (Duration, Designation, code of conduct and about the company profile). But didnt respond them about my Roles, Tech. and project details.

My question is , If they have any query or clarification, they would have been contacted me. But didnt.


One more thing to add, I also applied for PTA

Lets hope for the best to get Positive outcome for 15 points.

------------------------------------------------------------
Dear sapshoby,

If you wish u can drop a mail to VET and check with your status. Iam sure your assessment officer will respond immediately. All the best


----------



## nitinmoudgil

they called on monday... no moment till today  
what can be expected ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

nitinmoudgil said:


> they called on monday... no moment till today
> what can be expected ?


To whom they called?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

sivakumar s s said:


> To whom they called?


my employer... she gave all the details... as per the stat declaration


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> my employer... she gave all the details... as per the stat declaration


Nitin, It took 3 days for me to hear from them, that too was a document request. The next day after the docs were uploaded the status changed to finalised. You will hear from them this week itself.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> Nitin, It took 3 days for me to hear from them, that too was a document request. The next day after the docs were uploaded the status changed to finalised. You will hear from them this week itself.


but you cant have first hand information... is the thing which irritating me..


----------



## sivakumar s s

nitinmoudgil said:


> my employer... she gave all the details... as per the stat declaration


Then great, you would likely to get +ve with in a week.


How many employers and how many experience you have.
also have you applied PTA at the time of applying.


All the best


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> but you cant have first hand information... is the thing which irritating me..


True, this is the case for all those who have applied thru agents.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

sivakumar s s said:


> Then great, you would likely to get +ve with in a week.
> 
> 
> How many employers and how many experience you have.
> also have you applied PTA at the time of applying.
> 
> 
> All the best


siva PTA is required if you claimed exp more than 5 yrs... i have 7 yr work ex.. but i claimed for 2.5 yrs... 

as it was becoming tricky for me to submit docs for other 4 yrs...

they asked general question.. but i am amazed why they didnt called my current employer...


----------



## sivakumar s s

nitinmoudgil said:


> siva PTA is required if you claimed exp more than 5 yrs... i have 7 yr work ex.. but i claimed for 2.5 yrs...
> 
> as it was becoming tricky for me to submit docs for other 4 yrs...
> 
> they asked general question.. but i am amazed why they didnt called my current employer...


It is a general practice to call last previous employer. If it is not satisfactory then they will call the current employer to check for the details and the nature of the job relevant to the skilled assessed.

But again our Aus aspirations will exposed to the team in our current company.
Then colleagues started eyeing us.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

sivakumar s s said:


> It is a general practice to call last previous employer. If it is not satisfactory then they will call the current employer to check for the details and the nature of the job relevant to the skilled assessed.
> 
> But again our Aus aspirations will exposed to the team in our current company.
> Then colleagues started eyeing us.


i have plotted everything.. and even write down the things in thr wallet so that if they recieve any call... then they can reply promptly


----------



## ravsingh

*Hi saps*



sapshoby said:


> Hi Auzi,
> 
> Welcome to this forum, applied in June....awaiting response.....


Hi saps when did u applied?? got any reply ???


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Got it positive it is...

yeyyyyy..... hope to get good bands in ilets.. so that i may submit EOI asap...

thanks for your help guys


----------



## ravsingh

Congrats nitin


----------



## ravsingh

Did they called ur employer in dubai


----------



## sivakumar s s

Guys after long march, 

Positive outcome came.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> Got it positive it is...
> 
> yeyyyyy..... hope to get good bands in ilets.. so that i may submit EOI asap...
> 
> thanks for your help guys


Congrats nitin. Wish you all the best for your IELTS result.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> Guys after long march,
> 
> Positive outcome came.


Congrats Siva


----------



## cancerianlrules

nitinmoudgil said:


> Got it positive it is...
> 
> yeyyyyy..... hope to get good bands in ilets.. so that i may submit EOI asap...
> 
> thanks for your help guys





sivakumar s s said:


> Guys after long march,
> 
> Positive outcome came.


Congratulations Nitin and Siva!

Gear up for the next stage, good luck!


----------



## mike_0707

Congratulations Nitin and Siva....

I have submiited to vetassess on 11th July and Lodged date is 14th July. Completed 10 weeks as of now. I would be happy if they provide my result by end of 12th week which will be Oct 6th as I have to apply for NSW SS which will open on 14th Oct. Planning to send them Urgency Request form to provide the outcome at earliest.

I have provided the Statutory declaration by a colleague. So if vetassess verify will they call the HR of the company or the people whom I mentioned in the reference letter?? I guess the HR will not be knowing my roles and responsibilities.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

ravsingh said:


> Did they called ur employer in dubai


rav no... they called my old employer only


----------



## nitinmoudgil

mike_0707 said:


> Congratulations Nitin and Siva....
> 
> I have submiited to vetassess on 11th July and Lodged date is 14th July. Completed 10 weeks as of now. I would be happy if they provide my result by end of 12th week which will be Oct 6th as I have to apply for NSW SS which will open on 14th Oct. Planning to send them Urgency Request form to provide the outcome at earliest.


that seems legit mike... mail them... i will be applying in same slot as well


----------



## sivakumar s s

mike_0707 said:


> Congratulations Nitin and Siva....
> 
> I have submiited to vetassess on 11th July and Lodged date is 14th July. Completed 10 weeks as of now. I would be happy if they provide my result by end of 12th week which will be Oct 6th as I have to apply for NSW SS which will open on 14th Oct. Planning to send them Urgency Request form to provide the outcome at earliest.
> 
> I have provided the Statutory declaration by a colleague. So if vetassess verify will they call the HR of the company or the people whom I mentioned in the reference letter?? I guess the HR will not be knowing my roles and responsibilities.


Thanks mike,


It depends on case to case. May be they accept the information from HR.

Statutory declaration by a colleague is not deemed reference suggested by VET in my case.
So , I again sent my supervisor reference to them in mail and they verified with him on the 2nd day and today I got the Outcome.

i suggest u to get ready with a senior colleague or supervisor and provide the statutory declaration keypoints with him. 

all the best


----------



## mike_0707

Thank you nitin and Siva for your quick reply...

Yes Siva I have provided the reference letter from my senior colleague. Hope he will explain them clearly about my roles and responsibilities. But one problem is communication skills. my senior colleague is poor at communication.


----------



## Raviinc

Hi
I have few questions regarding vetassess assessment.
How many days after employment verification call can we expect the outcome?
Do they sometimes fast track a particular occupation if it's in demand and clear the assessment process say within one month.
Thanks


----------



## nitinmoudgil

mike_0707 said:


> Thank you nitin and Siva for your quick reply...
> 
> Yes Siva I have provided the reference letter from my senior colleague. Hope he will explain them clearly about my roles and responsibilities. But one problem is communication skills. my senior colleague is poor at communication.


if they cnt understand them,, they will call you up for more info


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Raviinc said:


> Hi
> I have few questions regarding vetassess assessment.
> How many days after employment verification call can we expect the outcome?
> Do they sometimes fast track a particular occupation if it's in demand and clear the assessment process say within one month.
> Thanks


ravii... you cant expect anything before 12 week... even if it is priority or something


----------



## Raviinc

nitinmoudgil said:


> ravii... you cant expect anything before 12 week... even if it is priority or something


Nitin, one buddy of mine got a verification call within a week after his application was lodged. Can we attach any significance to it.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Raviinc said:


> Nitin, one buddy of mine got a verification call within a week after his application was lodged. Can we attach any significance to it.


i have observed 20 cases of known.. and they dont even dare to touch ur file for 12 weeks... i mailed them after 10 weeks.. n they gave standard revert that they are going to check only after 12 weeks..


----------



## sivakumar s s

mike_0707 said:


> Thank you nitin and Siva for your quick reply...
> 
> Yes Siva I have provided the reference letter from my senior colleague. Hope he will explain them clearly about my roles and responsibilities. But one problem is communication skills. my senior colleague is poor at communication.



Yes, ask him to keep the reference letter always with him on all business days between 7 am and 11 am.

Ask your referee to talk in relaxed manner.

I will give some useful tips later...

These VET people barely believing on reference call employment assessment. 

Your Aspiration now depends on hands of your references.


Call vl come between 12 - 14 weeks. All the best and be Positive


----------



## sivakumar s s

*Positive*



Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats Siva





cancerianlrules said:


> Congratulations Nitin and Siva!
> Gear up for the next stage, good luck!


Thanks a lot USHA and CANCERIANRULES.





Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the Vet outcome letter. It says
> 
> Employment assessed:
> Period - (06/2009 to 05/2014)
> Based on the evidence provided, *more than three year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant* to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> 
> Based on this I can claim 5 points for employment. But, I have 11 years experience and need to claim atleast 10 points to go for 189; ie more than 5 years experience (eventhough I can claim 15 points). Can I lodge EOI with 10 points for employment without going for PTA. I've read that DIBP will be doing their own checking for all the points claimed. Pls adv.


Though got Positive outcome. Applying for EOI is BIG ? for me....

Similar to Usha, my employment is accessed for only few years.
Employment assessed:
Period - (11/2012 to 03/2014)
Based on the evidence provided, *more than One year/s of employment is
assessed as highly relevant* to the nominated occupation and completed at an
appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
Assessment.

Based on this I cannot claim any points for employment. Though, I have 10 years experience of relevant experience and I am in need to claim at least 15 points.

I checked with Vetassess site that they will assess for only last five years only.
*who will do assess for remaining years ?* They didnt mention anything about previous three employment.

Actually i have 10 years of experience with 4 employers (5,1,2,2)in which 9 years is related to Assessed skill. 

They contacted only last two employers through mobile. 
_MY last previous company (2 years) referee shared only partial information only (Duration, Designation, code of conduct and about the company profile). But didnt respond them about my Roles, Tech. , Client and project details._ which led me in soup.

At least VET should contact us in case if they find any discrepancy or could have taken a personal interview.

However, My current company employer is my SAVIOUR who shared all the relevant information as if in Statutory declaration.


Also i not having enough points from IELTS. (7.5,6.5,6,6.5) (for my occupation ielts 6.0 is enough ) 

But Now iam in need of 15 points short.


AGE : 25
Education : 15
Skilled Ass. : 0 ( If VET assessed properly I could not missed *15 *points)
IELTS : 0 ( I am confident to Crack IELTS 7 to get *10* points this time)
SS : 5 
-------------------------------EOI ?------------------


Guys please share your suggestion what can I do now?

Will I get points (atleast 5 ) for 10 years of relevant experience. 
I wonder how VET could do like this(based on one phone call given 1 years of assessment)?


Still Iam positive............Siva


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats nitin. Wish you all the best for your IELTS result.


Usha,,, i got 8,8, 6.5, 7...

thats so heart breaking...


----------



## padmakarrao

sivakumar s s said:


> I checked with Vetassess site that they will assess for only last five years only. who will do assess for remaining years?


Hi siva, i am surprised where exactly you read this thing. I got my skills assessed from vetassess in this year itself, i had provided proofs for 8 years of relevant experience and they assessed for all those years, not even 1 year was dereased. It seems the way you shared proofs or entered the data might have led them to think only 5 years were to be assessed.

I remember in my case when my application was made, i was charged a little more as more than 5 years of experience was to be assessed, did this happen to you?

You should contact vetassess once and check why this happened, if you had provided enough evidence.

Best wishes

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> Usha,,, i got 8,8, 6.5, 7...
> 
> thats so heart breaking...


Thats sad. If you are sure about your writing, you may go for review of result.
But if you have 60 points without IELTS don't bother.


----------



## sivakumar s s

padmakarrao said:


> Hi siva, i am surprised where exactly you read this thing. I got my skills assessed from vetassess in this year itself, i had provided proofs for 8 years of relevant experience and they assessed for all those years, not even 1 year was dereased. It seems the way you shared proofs or entered the data might have led them to think only 5 years were to be assessed.
> 
> I remember in my case when my application was made, i was charged a little more as more than 5 years of experience was to be assessed, did this happen to you?
> 
> You should contact vetassess once and check why this happened, if you had provided enough evidence.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Dear padmkarrao,

It is really nice to hear that vetassess is providing proof for morethan 5 years from your case.

I read the last five years information from below link
General Occupations (Skills Assesssment for Migration) - VETASSESS .

Also, In outcome letter for me, usha and many others #year/s of employment is
assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
Assessment. 

However, I paid fees only AUD 630. I Guess you could have paid AUD 630 + AUD 150 (Three or four employment positions over the last 10 years).

Your Quotes inspires me lot.. I am going to check with VET.
Thanks dear..


----------



## Nishbhar

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear padmkarrao,
> 
> It is really nice to hear that vetassess is providing proof for morethan 5 years from your case.
> 
> I read the last five years information from below link
> General Occupations (Skills Assesssment for Migration) - VETASSESS .
> 
> Also, In outcome letter for me, usha and many others #year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> 
> However, I paid fees only AUD 630. I Guess you could have paid AUD 630 + AUD 150 (Three or four employment positions over the last 10 years).
> 
> Your Quotes inspires me lot.. I am going to check with VET.
> Thanks dear..


You are right VET only goes back 5 years when the do their assessment. If you opt for a PTA which I guess is what padmakarrao did, they certify additional employment. PTA serves as an additional proof of employment and it is not binding on DIBP to accept it solely. DIBP may do more checks if they want to. 

So, I think the case here is that your employment may highly relevant only for the years they have mentioned on your assessment result and the rest may not be highly relevant. Moreover VET doesn't deduct any years like ACS.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks a lot USHA and CANCERIANRULES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though got Positive outcome. Applying for EOI is BIG ? for me....
> 
> Similar to Usha, my employment is accessed for only few years.
> Employment assessed:
> Period - (11/2012 to 03/2014)
> Based on the evidence provided, *more than One year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant* to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> 
> Based on this I cannot claim any points for employment. Though, I have 10 years experience of relevant experience and I am in need to claim at least 15 points.
> 
> I checked with Vetassess site that they will assess for only last five years only.
> *who will do assess for remaining years ?* They didnt mention anything about previous three employment.
> 
> Actually i have 10 years of experience with 4 employers (5,1,2,2)in which 9 years is related to Assessed skill.
> 
> They contacted only last two employers through mobile.
> _MY last previous company (2 years) referee shared only partial information only (Duration, Designation, code of conduct and about the company profile). But didnt respond them about my Roles, Tech. , Client and project details._ which led me in soup.
> 
> At least VET should contact us in case if they find any discrepancy or could have taken a personal interview.
> 
> However, My current company employer is my SAVIOUR who shared all the relevant information as if in Statutory declaration.
> 
> 
> Also i not having enough points from IELTS. (7.5,6.5,6,6.5) (for my occupation ielts 6.0 is enough )
> 
> But Now iam in need of 15 points short.
> 
> 
> AGE : 25
> Education : 15
> Skilled Ass. : 0 ( If VET assessed properly I could not missed *15 *points)
> IELTS : 0 ( I am confident to Crack IELTS 7 to get *10* points this time)
> SS : 5
> -------------------------------EOI ?------------------
> 
> 
> Guys please share your suggestion what can I do now?
> 
> Will I get points (atleast 5 ) for 10 years of relevant experience.
> I wonder how VET could do like this(based on one phone call given 1 years of assessment)?
> 
> 
> Still Iam positive............Siva


Since its a single employer, I have claimed points in my EOI for the period that Vet has not assessed. I have claimed 15 points for employment.

In your case since the employers are different, you need to take it up with Vet.

In the meantime you may also try to improve IELTS score to get that valuable 10 points.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear padmkarrao,
> 
> It is really nice to hear that vetassess is providing proof for morethan 5 years from your case.
> 
> I read the last five years information from below link
> General Occupations (Skills Assesssment for Migration) - VETASSESS .
> 
> Also, In outcome letter for me, usha and many others #year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> 
> However, I paid fees only AUD 630. I Guess you could have paid AUD 630 + AUD 150 (Three or four employment positions over the last 10 years).
> 
> Your Quotes inspires me lot.. I am going to check with VET.
> Thanks dear..


As Nisbhar said, vetassess only assess last 5 years experience, unless you apply for Points Test Advise, which assess employment for last 10 years.

Ofcourse, there is some extra charge for the PTA.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Nishbhar said:


> You are right VET only goes back 5 years when the do their assessment. If you opt for a PTA which I guess is what padmakarrao did, they certify additional employment. PTA serves as an additional proof of employment and it is not binding on DIBP to accept it solely. DIBP may do more checks if they want to.
> 
> So, I think the case here is that your employment may highly relevant only for the years they have mentioned on your assessment result and the rest may not be highly relevant. Moreover VET doesn't deduct any years like ACS.





Usha Abhilash said:


> Since its a single employer, I have claimed points in my EOI for the period that Vet has not assessed. I have claimed 15 points for employment.
> 
> In your case since the employers are different, you need to take it up with Vet.
> 
> In the meantime you may also try to improve IELTS score to get that valuable 10 points.





cancerianlrules said:


> As Nisbhar said, vetassess only assess last 5 years experience, unless you apply for Points Test Advise, which assess employment for last 10 years.
> 
> Ofcourse, there is some extra charge for the PTA.


Thanks Nishbar, Usha and CancerianRules

Just discussed with my Consultant and going to apply for PTA with VET.
Any points from PTA will contribute my AUS aspiration.


Also I am not going to sit idle in meanwhile... Reappearing for IELTS...
Last time I appeared in IDP-Chennai. This time going to appear in BC (not in chennai).

Any comment on IDP vs BC...


----------



## nitinmoudgil

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks Nishbar, Usha and CancerianRules
> 
> Just discussed with my Consultant and going to apply for PTA with VET.
> Any points from PTA will contribute my AUS aspiration.
> 
> 
> Also I am not going to sit idle in meanwhile... Reappearing for IELTS...
> Last time I appeared in IDP-Chennai. This time going to appear in BC (not in chennai).
> 
> Any comment on IDP vs BC...


siva... as per my case... i had experience of 7 yrs... but Vet assessed for 3 yrs... should i also go for PTA ???


----------



## sivakumar s s

nitinmoudgil said:


> siva... as per my case... i had experience of 7 yrs... but Vet assessed for 3 yrs... should i also go for PTA ???


Congrats nitin, 

In yesterday melee I forget about you.

As VET assessesed for 3 yrs you are eligible for 5 points(If you are with multiple employers).

Share you break 

AGE: 25 or 30
Education: 15 pts
Skilled Assess.: 5 or 10
IELTS: 0 ( if needed reappear to get 10 points)
SS: 5 pts (if needed try for 190 visa : mention STATE) 


Also share your qualifications and no. of employments....


----------



## nitinmoudgil

sivakumar s s said:


> Congrats nitin,
> 
> In yesterday melee I forget about you.
> 
> As VET assessesed for 3 yrs you are eligible for 5 points(If you are with multiple employers).
> 
> Share you break
> 
> AGE: 25 or 30
> Education: 15 pts
> Skilled Assess.: 5 or 10
> IELTS: 0 ( if needed reappear to get 10 points)
> SS: 5 pts (if needed try for 190 visa : mention STATE)
> 
> 
> Also share your qualifications and no. of employments....



Siva... they assessed from 9/2011 to 01/2014 which was 2nd number employer

my 1 and 3rd not assessed nor called... what should i do now...
points 

Age : 30
Qualification :15
Exp : 5
ILETS : 0 will have to reapper again...
SS : Queensland i have option... but i dont want any restriction.. as my sister is in Melbourne


----------



## sivakumar s s

nitinmoudgil said:


> Siva... they assessed from 9/2011 to 01/2014 which was 2nd number employer
> 
> my 1 and 3rd not assessed nor called... what should i do now...
> points
> 
> Age : 30
> Qualification :15
> Exp : 5
> ILETS : 0 will have to reapper again...
> SS : Queensland i have option... but i dont want any restriction.. as my sister is in Melbourne


Please apply for PTA (employment alone). Also please your consult your agent if any.
Fees and Payment (General Occupations, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS

since you have 3 employers you have pay for AUD150. you will get *10 *point

In meanwhile also appear for IELTS to get *10 *more points

So total *65 *points

You can use SS(QLD) as an option for 5 points.


----------



## pattern

Guys,

Not that it makes a difference, but I received a positive outcome for my VETASSESS assessment on the 14th of September... it took them about 13 weeks to complete it. The only added value is that I can mention it in my CV...

Anyway we are expecting the visa grant in less than 4 weeks.

Good luck to all of you


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Got the invite today.


----------



## ravsingh

Usha Abhilash said:


> Got the invite today.


Hi usha, U have applied for 189 or 190 ??


----------



## Usha Abhilash

ravsingh said:


> Hi usha, U have applied for 189 or 190 ??


Hi ravsingh, i have applied for 189


----------



## padmakarrao

Usha Abhilash said:


> Got the invite today.


Hey that was quick, now go ahead and lodge your visa fast. Best wishes.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Usha Abhilash

padmakarrao said:


> Hey that was quick, now go ahead and lodge your visa fast. Best wishes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks padmakarrao.

I need to get a couple of certificates. Can I lodge the visa application with all other available docs and upload the pending ones later.


----------



## padmakarrao

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thanks padmakarrao.
> 
> I need to get a couple of certificates. Can I lodge the visa application with all other available docs and upload the pending ones later.


Hi Usha,

Go ahead lodge the application, and get into the queue quick. Unless the certificates you are talking about may take few months, then you should wait for some time. Otherwise it is perfectly alright to submit docs later.

Regards,
Padmakar


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> Got the invite today.


Many hearty congratulations..

I agree with Padmakarrao. Also consult with your agent.

It could be nice, If you get Grant before Christmas vacation (Dec last two weeks and Jan I week)


All the best.:yo:


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> Got the invite today.


Great News Usha, within 12 days you got the invite... Lodge for your visa asap now..


----------



## mimo88

Usha Abhilash said:


> Got the invite today.


Hi Usha,

Congrats Usha. 

Which state you got invite ? can you share if you gone for 190 or 189. If 190 which state you applied ?

Thanks
mimo88


----------



## nitinmoudgil

mimo88 said:


> Hi Usha,
> 
> Congrats Usha.
> 
> Which state you got invite ? can you share if you gone for 190 or 189. If 190 which state you applied ?
> 
> Thanks
> mimo88


she applied for 189... so no state..


----------



## sameer7106

Hi everyone,

i got my advisory result on last friday and i am pleased to announce that it came positive for both my education and employment. Though i know its just a beginning and there are many hurdles which i need to cross but even these small positive news bring positiveness in us  and keep us motivated for our Australian dreams.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congratulations..
> 
> I agree with Padmakarrao. Also consult with your agent.
> 
> It could be nice, If you get Grant before Christmas vacation (Dec last two weeks and Jan I week)
> 
> 
> All the best.:yo:


Thank you Siva. Will be lodging the application soon.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Great News Usha, within 12 days you got the invite... Lodge for your visa asap now..


Yes vaibhav. Any news from vet?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

mimo88 said:


> Hi Usha,
> 
> Congrats Usha.
> 
> Which state you got invite ? can you share if you gone for 190 or 189. If 190 which state you applied ?
> 
> Thanks
> mimo88


Thanks mimo88. I am applying for 189.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Usha,
> 
> Go ahead lodge the application, and get into the queue quick. Unless the certificates you are talking about may take few months, then you should wait for some time. Otherwise it is perfectly alright to submit docs later.
> 
> Regards,
> Padmakar


Thanks Padmakar. Shall lodge visa application without the certificates. 

Rgds,
Usha


----------



## sameer7106

Usha Abhilash said:


> Got the invite today.


CONGRATS USHA,now don't delay just lodge ur application.......its first come first serve


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> Yes vaibhav. Any news from vet?


Unfortunately nothing as on date.. m still waiting


----------



## sivakumar s s

Preparing additional documents for PTA and soon going to lodge it. Any idea about PTA processing time. 

My Agent is urging me to apply for EOI, but Iam indented to reappear on IELTS.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Unfortunately nothing as on date.. m still waiting


Did you check with Vet?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> Preparing additional documents for PTA and soon going to lodge it. Any idea about PTA processing time.
> 
> My Agent is urging me to apply for EOI, but Iam indented to reappear on IELTS.


For Points Test Applications only (applicants for VETASSESS occupations), the processing time is 6-8 weeks. All the best Siva.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> For Points Test Applications only (applicants for VETASSESS occupations), the processing time is 6-8 weeks. All the best Siva.


Oh really, great new usha

my agent told it may take again 12 weeks like that!.
They want notarised hard copy and sending it to by courier. 

After verification, they will forward to VET.

Hopefully by next week will lodge for PTA.

Thanks


----------



## vaibhavm23

I called them up today, and I was informed that the assessment is over and I will hear it in a couple of days. Now keeping my fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nitinmoudgil

vaibhavm23 said:


> I called them up today, and I was informed that the assessment is over and I will hear it in a couple of days. Now keeping my fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


give us the golden news bro.....


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> I called them up today, and I was informed that the assessment is over and I will hear it in a couple of days. Now keeping my fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


Wish you all the best for a positive result.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Usha Abhilash said:


> Wish you all the best for a positive result.


when you planning for PCC and meds ?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nitinmoudgil said:


> when you planning for PCC and meds ?


Shall be delaying them as I need to extend the Initial Entry Date.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> Shall be delaying them as I need to extend the Initial Entry Date.


oh! please make it little fast, Christmas holidays are ahead. 
Hope u will celebrate new year in OZ.

Is it possible to apply EOI for 189 and 190 simultaneously. I guess it is possible! But not sure.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> oh! please make it little fast, Christmas holidays are ahead.
> Hope u will celebrate new year in OZ.
> 
> Is it possible to apply EOI for 189 and 190 simultaneously. I guess it is possible! But not sure.


Hi, I cannot travel before March 2015. (Should add - Man proposes God disposes)

EOI - it is possible to apply for both 189 and 190.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Guys... Just got the Good news from my Agent.. My Assessment is Positive.:clap2::cheer2::bounce:

Oh I missed the second part of the email of my Agent that my application for the position applied has also been approved. 


I wish everyone gets their result +ve


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Guys... Just got the Good news from my Agent.. My Assessment is Positive.:clap2::cheer2::bounce:
> 
> Oh I missed the second part of the email of my Agent that my application for the position applied has also been approved.
> 
> 
> I wish everyone gets their result +ve


Congrats !!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

vaibhavm23 said:


> Guys... Just got the Good news from my Agent.. My Assessment is Positive.:clap2::cheer2::bounce:
> 
> Oh I missed the second part of the email of my Agent that my application for the position applied has also been approved.
> 
> 
> I wish everyone gets their result +ve


Congrats Vaibhav, Partytime......

how many years they assessed for your occupation


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats !!!


Thanks Usha & Siva...

@ Siva I have been assess for 5 years...


----------



## nitinmoudgil

vaibhavm23 said:


> Guys... Just got the Good news from my Agent.. My Assessment is Positive.:clap2::cheer2::bounce:
> 
> Oh I missed the second part of the email of my Agent that my application for the position applied has also been approved.
> 
> 
> I wish everyone gets their result +ve


Wow... so your wait has given your sweet fruits...


----------



## vaibhavm23

nitinmoudgil said:


> Wow... so your wait has given your sweet fruits...


Thanks Nitin... Wish you luck with your result...


----------



## raikesh

Here is a Good News, My assessment with VET completed on Friday

***Positive****


----------



## raikesh

I applied myself, i only uploaded colour scanned documents which is not certified, so It is clear for new applicants that no certification is required for colour scanned documents.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

raikesh said:


> Here is a Good News, My assessment with VET completed on Friday
> 
> ***Positive****


congrats raikesh


----------



## soeid

My sister's application is now on the 11th week?
Should I start to follow up?
How to contact VETASSESS?


----------



## vaibhavm23

soeid said:


> My sister's application is now on the 11th week?
> Should I start to follow up?
> How to contact VETASSESS?


You don't need to followup uptill 13th week is what I believe.. My case took almost 16 weeks... so Hv patience...


----------



## sivakumar s s

raikesh said:


> I applied myself, i only uploaded colour scanned documents which is not certified, so It is clear for new applicants that no certification is required for colour scanned documents.



Congrats Raikesh,

What you u said is true. Only for statutory declaration and employment reference , need attestation. 

But generally, Aus authorities believe more on Notary public attestation.

Notary public attestation is not mandatory as contradicted by Agents suggestion, but it is always in safer side which will delay the process further.


----------



## sameer7106

Hi guys,

Do we have to send SRG1 application by post or we can do it online while applying for skill assessment, please advise.

Regards


----------



## vaibhavm23

raikesh said:


> Here is a Good News, My assessment with VET completed on Friday
> 
> ***Positive****


Congrats Raikesh...


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do we have to send SRG1 application by post or we can do it online while applying for skill assessment, please advise.
> 
> Regards


SRGI application is required only, when u applying by post. 

While in Online u need to fill the application form and upload all documents along with colour signed copy of a form.


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> SRGI application is required only, when u applying by post.
> 
> While in Online u need to fill the application form and upload all documents along with colour signed copy of a form.


Hi mate,

thanks for making it clear to me. Also, please do let me know what do i have to fill in primary and secondary education. Someone in this forum told me to fill class1-5'th in primary education and 6'th to 12'th in secondary.....do we have to the same or something else??

Thanks in advance.....

Regards


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sameer7106 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> thanks for making it clear to me. Also, please do let me know what do i have to fill in primary and secondary education. Someone in this forum told me to fill class1-5'th in primary education and 6'th to 12'th in secondary.....do we have to the same or something else??
> 
> Thanks in advance.....
> 
> Regards


It varies depending on the education system that is being followed in your state. In my place 1 to 8 is primary and 9 to 12 is secondary.


----------



## sameer7106

Usha Abhilash said:


> It varies depending on the education system that is being followed in your state. In my place 1 to 8 is primary and 9 to 12 is secondary.


I guess its same in all over India, right???


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sameer7106 said:


> I guess its same in all over India, right???


Not very sure about that. But whatever breakup you give should cover class 1-12.

To be more precise.

1-4 is lower primary
5-8 is upper primary


9-10 is secondary
11-12 is higher secondary

So i filled 1-8 as primary, and 9-12 as secondary. ( I checked my vet application now to re-confirm the same)


----------



## sameer7106

Usha Abhilash said:


> Not very sure about that. But whatever breakup you give should cover class 1-12.
> 
> To be more precise.
> 
> 1-4 is lower primary
> 5-8 is upper primary
> 
> 
> 9-10 is secondary
> 11-12 is higher secondary
> 
> So i filled 1-8 as primary, and 9-12 as secondary. ( I checked my vet application now to re-confirm the same)


Hi Usha,

its so nice of you......this forum and its members are best. Thanks a ton 

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## raikesh

Thank you UshaAbilash


----------



## vaibhavm23

Guys needed some info.. Some1 told me that you should get your PCC & Med done once ur CO asks for it, since your visa grant date would be from the date of issue of Meds or PCC whichever is earlier.

However my agent say that I should get my Meds and PCC done, so that it would be easier for the CO to make a decision or rather a Decision Ready application with Meds and PCC would enable us to get a quick response from the Immigration department.

Now the dilemma is I want to make an entry to Aus asap however not before march... and I should get ample time to make an entry after march or so... Any response/info much appreciated...


----------



## padmakarrao

vaibhavm23 said:


> Guys needed some info.. Some1 told me that you should get your PCC & Med done once ur CO asks for it, since your visa grant date would be from the date of issue of Meds or PCC whichever is earlier.
> 
> However my agent say that I should get my Meds and PCC done, so that it would be easier for the CO to make a decision or rather a Decision Ready application with Meds and PCC would enable us to get a quick response from the Immigration department.
> 
> Now the dilemma is I want to make an entry to Aus asap however not before march... and I should get ample time to make an entry after march or so... Any response/info much appreciated...


Hi Vaibhav,

I agree to your agent, getting the PCC and Medicals done now will help you submit a complete application and chances of getting a direct grant early are very high.

In any case, if we look at you starting the process of PCC and Medicals now, you will have your initial entry day somewhere in next October, which as per you is an alright period i suppose. 

But most of us might suggest to go ahead and do your medicals and PCC, especially PCC, as it might take some time.

Cheers


----------



## cancerianlrules

vaibhavm23 said:


> Guys needed some info.. Some1 told me that you should get your PCC & Med done once ur CO asks for it, since your visa grant date would be from the date of issue of Meds or PCC whichever is earlier.
> 
> However my agent say that I should get my Meds and PCC done, so that it would be easier for the CO to make a decision or rather a Decision Ready application with Meds and PCC would enable us to get a quick response from the Immigration department.
> 
> Now the dilemma is I want to make an entry to Aus asap however not before march... and I should get ample time to make an entry after march or so... Any response/info much appreciated...


Have you been invited and lodged your visa?

Only once you lodge your visa, you will reach the stage of PCC/Medicals.

If you do not have any medical history and you are sure that all the applicants on the application will clear the medicals, then completing PCC and Medicals could result in direct grant (assuming all the required documents are frontloaded AND received by the CO). 

In some cases (depending on your regional PSK), obtaining PCC can also be a difficult task. 

There is no straight answer to your question, but in my personal opinion, if your are confident about your medicals, then you should do the medicals and submit PCC about 6 weeks after your visa lodgement.

This will allow you max time for initial entry date (assuming direct grant in about 10 weeks).

But you need to be invited and lodge your visa to get to that stage.

Good luck.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

vaibhavm23 said:


> Guys needed some info.. Some1 told me that you should get your PCC & Med done once ur CO asks for it, since your visa grant date would be from the date of issue of Meds or PCC whichever is earlier.
> 
> However my agent say that I should get my Meds and PCC done, so that it would be easier for the CO to make a decision or rather a Decision Ready application with Meds and PCC would enable us to get a quick response from the Immigration department.
> 
> Now the dilemma is I want to make an entry to Aus asap however not before march... and I should get ample time to make an entry after march or so... Any response/info much appreciated...


i am also planning to do PCC and meds before CO ask...as i believe in DIRECT GRANT...
rather mail exchanging long process


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> It varies depending on the education system that is being followed in your state. In my place 1 to 8 is primary and 9 to 12 is secondary.


What usha says is right. "It varies from state to state"

For me 6+6
@Sameer for your reference.

The Details under GENERAL EDUCATION, which I filled in VET Appln form
-------------------------------------------------------
Primary School
Date started 06/1985
Date finished 06/1991
Number of years 6
Country(s) India
Year completed 1991

Secondary School
Date started 06/1992
Date finished 06/1997
Number of years 6
Country(s) India
Name of highest end of
schooling certificate
obtained
Higher Secondary Course Certificate , Tamil Nadu
Year obtained 1997
-----------------------------

hope this could help you. All the best


----------



## vaibhavm23

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Vaibhav,
> 
> I agree to your agent, getting the PCC and Medicals done now will help you submit a complete application and chances of getting a direct grant early are very high.
> 
> In any case, if we look at you starting the process of PCC and Medicals now, you will have your initial entry day somewhere in next October, which as per you is an alright period i suppose.
> 
> But most of us might suggest to go ahead and do your medicals and PCC, especially PCC, as it might take some time.
> 
> Cheers


@ Padmakarrao Thanks for the suggestion, but they count from the date of issue of PCC or Medicals whichever is earlier. This is what I have read on other forums, at present the time taken to grant a visa is somewhere around 3-4 months...



cancerianlrules said:


> Have you been invited and lodged your visa?
> 
> Only once you lodge your visa, you will reach the stage of PCC/Medicals.
> 
> If you do not have any medical history and you are sure that all the applicants on the application will clear the medicals, then completing PCC and Medicals could result in direct grant (assuming all the required documents are frontloaded AND received by the CO).
> 
> In some cases (depending on your regional PSK), obtaining PCC can also be a difficult task.
> 
> There is no straight answer to your question, but in my personal opinion, if your are confident about your medicals, then you should do the medicals and submit PCC about 6 weeks after your visa lodgement.
> 
> This will allow you max time for initial entry date (assuming direct grant in about 10 weeks).
> 
> But you need to be invited and lodge your visa to get to that stage.
> 
> Good luck.


@ Cancerianrlules My agent has lodged the EOI along with my VETASSESS application, and it was also approved once I received the outcome from VETASSESS.

Secondly, I have got my passport renewed in the month of Feb 2014, and PCC (Police Verification and LIU i.e. Local Intelligence Unit) was completed then only. As far as I know I can get my PCC within two working days max since the process was completed during renewal and its not even a year as of now...

During the wait period of VETASSESS, my agent was quite positive with respect to the assessment outcome so he has asked all my documents required during this wait period, I have sent all my docs to agent, and he's preparing my application and I hope my application should be ready anyday...



nitinmoudgil said:


> i am also planning to do PCC and meds before CO ask...as i believe in DIRECT GRANT...
> rather mail exchanging long process


@ Nitin - My only reservation that the entry period could be less, since the CO may consider the PCC or Meds date which ever is earlier. Anyhow If we are looking to move to Aus than it shouldn't be a point of worry for any of us...

Appreciate all the inputs from the fellow members... I will get my PCC done, I have already created my HAP id and shall take an appointment after my PCC is done.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

vaibhavm23 said:


> @ Padmakarrao Thanks for the suggestion, but they count from the date of issue of PCC or Medicals whichever is earlier. This is what I have read on other forums, at present the time taken to grant a visa is somewhere around 3-4 months...
> 
> 
> 
> @ Cancerianrlules My agent has lodged the EOI along with my VETASSESS application, and it was also approved once I received the outcome from VETASSESS.
> 
> Secondly, I have got my passport renewed in the month of Feb 2014, and PCC (Police Verification and LIU i.e. Local Intelligence Unit) was completed then only. As far as I know I can get my PCC within two working days max since the process was completed during renewal and its not even a year as of now...
> 
> During the wait period of VETASSESS, my agent was quite positive with respect to the assessment outcome so he has asked all my documents required during this wait period, I have sent all my docs to agent, and he's preparing my application and I hope my application should be ready anyday...
> 
> 
> 
> @ Nitin - My only reservation that the entry period could be less, since the CO may consider the PCC or Meds date which ever is earlier. Anyhow If we are looking to move to Aus than it shouldn't be a point of worry for any of us...
> 
> Appreciate all the inputs from the fellow members... I will get my PCC done, I have already created my HAP id and shall take an appointment after my PCC is done.


vaibhav share your ILETS individual results...


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> @
> 
> @ Cancerianrlules My agent has lodged the EOI along with my VETASSESS application, and it was also approved once I received the outcome from VETASSESS.


Hi vaibhavm, you need to have the vet result before lodging EOI.


----------



## vaibhavm23

nitinmoudgil said:


> vaibhav share your ILETS individual results...


My Score is similar to yours Usha, however in my criteria I need minimum 6 to Qualify, and I got 7.

Secondly, I am not sure because he informed me that my EOI was also approved based on the VETASSESS outcome...


----------



## vaibhavm23

vaibhavm23 said:


> My Score is similar to yours Usha, however in my criteria I need minimum 6 to Qualify, and I got 7.
> 
> Secondly, I am not sure because he informed me that my EOI was also approved based on the VETASSESS outcome...


Sorry Nitin, by mistake I wrote Usha, 

However My Score is similar to yours Nitin, however in my criteria I need minimum 6 to Qualify, and I got 7.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

vaibhavm23 said:


> Sorry Nitin, by mistake I wrote Usha,
> 
> However My Score is similar to yours Nitin, however in my criteria I need minimum 6 to Qualify, and I got 7.


i m short of 5 points in 189... so i need to resit in the exam.. so you applied EOI ??


----------



## vaibhavm23

nitinmoudgil said:


> i m short of 5 points in 189... so i need to resit in the exam.. so you applied EOI ??


Thats what my agent wrote that my EOI is also approved... let me cross verify with him and I shall update you by tom.


----------



## mike_0707

Hi all,

Iam on 12 th week now.at start of 11th week i have raised urgent request form and asked to share the result by end of 12th week that is 3rd oct.vetassess approved my request and said they will share the result before the due date. But still the status of the application shows inprogress..


----------



## soeid

mike_0707 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Iam on 12 th week now.at start of 11th week i have raised urgent request form and asked to share the result by end of 12th week that is 3rd oct.vetassess approved my request and said they will share the result before the due date. But still the status of the application shows inprogress..


hi, my sister is as well on the 12th week. how did you contact VETASSESS?

Thanks


----------



## mike_0707

soeid said:


> hi, my sister is as well on the 12th week. how did you contact VETASSESS?
> 
> Thanks


Hi soeid ,

I have contacted them by sending mail to [email protected]


----------



## soeid

mike_0707 said:


> Hi soeid ,
> 
> I have contacted them by sending mail to [email protected]


My sister's skill assessment was COMPLETED today. Lodge date is 7/15.
No details about the result.
When and how do they send results?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

soeid said:


> My sister's skill assessment was COMPLETED today. Lodge date is 7/15.
> No details about the result.
> When and how do they send results?


maximum 2 days.. the result will be out... inshallah positive it will be


----------



## mike_0707

soeid said:


> My sister's skill assessment was COMPLETED today. Lodge date is 7/15.
> No details about the result.
> When and how do they send results?


Thàts great soeid.I have applied on 11th July and raised urgent request form but still in progress. Does vetassess done any verification for your sisters application??


----------



## soeid

mike_0707 said:


> Thàts great soeid.I have applied on 11th July and raised urgent request form but still in progress. Does vetassess done any verification for your sisters application??


My sister says she and her employer did not receive any call at all


----------



## vaibhavm23

vaibhavm23 said:


> Thats what my agent wrote that my EOI is also approved... let me cross verify with him and I shall update you by tom.


I checked with him, since my application is ENS (186) DES, hence EOI isnt required.


----------



## soeid

mike_0707 said:


> Thàts great soeid.I have applied on 11th July and raised urgent request form but still in progress. Does vetassess done any verification for your sisters application??


Got my sister's positive results last Friday.

Lodged: 7/15
Result: 10/3


----------



## sivakumar s s

soeid said:


> Got my sister's positive results last Friday.
> 
> Lodged: 7/15
> Result: 10/3


@ Soeid congrats to get positive result.



sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hey Frndz,
> 
> I decided and took a chance to continue my application with 232214. As the job code suggested by CO 225499 was closed since 1 year. Anyhow the chances of opening the code 225499 were less and it was waste of time and money, I decided to stay with 232214. I spoke with the CO, requested and convinced to resubmitted all supporting documents from employer.
> 
> *Received +ve response. *
> 
> Thanks all for your support.
> 
> _Signature updated_


hi Sourabh Many hearty congratulations.
Please share some details about

Points for EOI

how many assessed years
how many employment reference
Have applied for Point test advisory along with Skill Assessment

I guess u r about to apply for SA SS. All the best


----------



## mimo88

Guys,

Can anyone let me know if we need to have job offer before can we apply for Southern Australia and Western Australia state sponsorship ?

Thanks
mimo88


----------



## sivakumar s s

*State sponsorship Letters*



mimo88 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone let me know if we need to have job offer before can we apply for Southern Australia and Western Australia state sponsorship ?
> 
> Thanks
> mimo88


Dear Mimo,

Job offer is not required. But you have to show your interest in that particular state and can mention that you had applied in some job register websites.

*[Try for one state]*

Attachments will help u.

View attachment Commitment to South Australia.doc

View attachment Letter.doc


_*Hope this attachment letters is helpful for anyone who is willing for SS*_


----------



## mimo88

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Mimo,
> 
> Job offer is not required. But you have to show your interest in that particular state and can mention that you had applied in some job register websites.
> 
> *[Try for one state]*
> 
> Attachments will help u.
> 
> View attachment 29178
> 
> View attachment 29186
> 
> 
> _*Hope this attachment letters is helpful for anyone who is willing for SS*_



THank you very much.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hey Frndz,
> 
> I decided and took a chance to continue my application with 232214. As the job code suggested by CO 225499 was closed since 1 year. Anyhow the chances of opening the code 225499 were less and it was waste of time and money, I decided to stay with 232214. I spoke with the CO, requested and convinced to resubmitted all supporting documents from employer.
> 
> *Received +ve response. *
> 
> Thanks all for your support.
> 
> _Signature updated_


Congrats!!!


----------



## sameer7106

usha abhilash said:


> congrats!!!


congrats buddy!!


----------



## sameer7106

Hi Friends,

1) i am going to apply for the vetassess skill assessment today and need to confirm that here in U.P. notary does not have the "TRUE AND VERIFIED" stamp with them but will affix "PHOTOCOPY ATTESTED", please tell whether it will be suffice or not??

2) On my advisory outcome they have asked for the salary slips of first two months and of latest two months. For the first year i have been paid in cash and later from 2'nd year it got directly transferred to my bank account, please suggest me what should i do (please note that i didn't filed my tax return as i don't fall under taxation bracket)??

Please advise me on the above mentioned points.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## dr_max

Hi guys,
I am still waiting for VETASSESS result. I have lodged my application on 21/7/2014.

Just a quick question, which one is better 190 or 189?
My situation is that I have applied as a Vocational Teacher (CSOL) in the VETASSESS skill assessment as I was not sure that I will get the required IELTS score for Secondary School Teacher (SOL). I had to repeat the IELTS test as I did not get 7 in all components and now I have got 8 in all components (L8.5, R8.5, W8.0, S8.5)
The Secondary School Teacher option is open, but I have to submit a skill assessment with AITSL which will take at least three months.

So, if I get a postive assessment with VETASSESS, should I continue with 190 SA or should I do the AITSL skill assessment and go for 189?
Thanks.


----------



## soeid

dr_max said:


> Hi guys,
> I am still waiting for VETASSESS result. I have lodged my application on 21/7/2014.
> 
> Just a quick question, which one is better 190 or 189?
> My situation is that I have applied as a Vocational Teacher (CSOL) in the VETASSESS skill assessment as I was not sure that I will get the required IELTS score for Secondary School Teacher (SOL). I had to repeat the IELTS test as I did not get 7 in all components and now I have got 8 in all components (L8.5, R8.5, W8.0, S8.5)
> The Secondary School Teacher option is open, but I have to submit a skill assessment with AITSL which will take at least three months.
> 
> So, if I get a postive assessment with VETASSESS, should I continue with 190 SA or should I do the AITSL skill assessment and go for 189?
> Thanks.


Hi Dr Max,

Of course, 189 is better since it will not confine you within a state for 2 years.
With your skill as Vocational Teacher, I believe you can only apply for state sponsorship with South Australia.
Vocational Teachers is still High Availability.

If you intend to go on AITSL assessment it will take you 3 months, plus they require 3 month practical experience. Can you provide practical training teaching experience?
You dont have to worry about the open slots since there are 7000+ only 153 filled up to now.

It's your call. Good luck


----------



## vaibhavm23

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 1) i am going to apply for the vetassess skill assessment today and need to confirm that here in U.P. notary does not have the "TRUE AND VERIFIED" stamp with them but will affix "PHOTOCOPY ATTESTED", please tell whether it will be suffice or not??
> 
> Please advise me on the above mentioned points.
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Sameer, you can get the Xerox Notarized, One Stamp is of Attested & Another is Notarized.


----------



## dr_max

soeid said:


> Hi Dr Max,
> 
> Of course, 189 is better since it will not confine you within a state for 2 years.
> With your skill as Vocational Teacher, I believe you can only apply for state sponsorship with South Australia.
> Vocational Teachers is still High Availability.
> 
> If you intend to go on AITSL assessment it will take you 3 months, plus they require 3 month practical experience. Can you provide practical training teaching experience?
> You dont have to worry about the open slots since there are 7000+ only 153 filled up to now.
> 
> It's your call. Good luck


Thanks Soeid for your reply.
You are right my concern for AITSL is the time (3 more months) and I need to pay $600 for the assessment.
For the teaching practice, we did around 50 days teaching practice, but I just need to get a statement to prove it.
For my experience I have 6+ years of experience, but I can easily prove three years with my current employer.
The important question is, if I get the visa with SA sponsorship how they are going to count the two years???
I plan to stay in Australia for two weeks after getting the visa just to activate it and later (may one year) I settle down there after making all the arrangements.
So, can I still do that after getting 190??
Thanks.


----------



## vaibhavm23

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hey Frndz,
> 
> 
> *Received +ve response. *
> 
> Thanks all for your support.
> 
> _Signature updated_


Congratulations Sourabh


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

soeid said:


> Hi Dr Max,
> 
> Of course, 189 is better since it will not confine you within a state for 2 years.
> With your skill as Vocational Teacher, I believe you can only apply for state sponsorship with South Australia.
> Vocational Teachers is still High Availability.
> 
> If you intend to go on AITSL assessment it will take you 3 months, plus they require 3 month practical experience. Can you provide practical training teaching experience?
> You dont have to worry about the open slots since there are 7000+ only 153 filled up to now.
> 
> It's your call. Good luck


Hi Soeid,

You mentioned some statistics (7000+, only 153 filled up) above. Can I know from where did you find this as I'm interested to know the statistics for my job code.


----------



## dr_max

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hi Soeid,
> 
> You mentioned some statistics (7000+, only 153 filled up) above. Can I know from where did you find this as I'm interested to know the statistics for my job code.


Here is the link:
SkillSelect

You will find it under occupation ceilings


----------



## sameer7106

vaibhavm23 said:


> Sameer, you can get the Xerox Notarized, One Stamp is of Attested & Another is Notarized.


Thanks a lot for helping me.


----------



## sameer7106

Dear All,

one last question.....do i have to notarize the bank statement as well??

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Shells2012

Hey guys,

need some info from the experts here...my brother is going to apply for VET skill assessment for occupation 'Book or script Editor'. He has 3 years of work experience in this occupation with the leading publishing house. However, his Bachelors and Masters were not in the related field. 
The occupation falls in Group B and one of the assessment criteria is " Qualification/s assessed at Australian Bachelor degree or higher without a highly relevant fields of study and at least three years of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years". My question is if we receive positive assessment from VETESSES, can we claim 15 points for masters qualification in EOI/visa application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vaibhavm23

sameer7106 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> one last question.....do i have to notarize the bank statement as well??
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Every Xerox needs to. If you have any documents in Hindi or any language other than english then you need to get it translated in english and get it attested and notarized.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Shells2012 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> need some info from the experts here...my brother is going to apply for VET skill assessment for occupation 'Book or script Editor'. He has 3 years of work experience in this occupation with the leading publishing house. However, his Bachelors and Masters were not in the related field.
> The occupation falls in Group B and one of the assessment criteria is " Qualification/s assessed at Australian Bachelor degree or higher without a highly relevant fields of study and at least three years of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years". My question is if we receive positive assessment from VETESSES, can we claim 15 points for masters qualification in EOI/visa application?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Shells

Yes, as long as the degree of your brother is equivalent to an AQF Bachelors or Masters Degree, irrespective of the fact that its relevant or not, the 15 points for degree can be claimed.

Your brother may apply for Points Test Advise along with Skill Assessment, where Vetassess will assess the degree and advise whether it is equivalent to AQF degree level or not. This is irrespective of the fact that the degree is relevant or not.

Degree assessment by Vetassess is not mandatory, he can claim 15 points anyways, but there is a very small chance that DIBP may not find it equivalent to AQF level. If Vetassess has certified it, you can avoid this risk.

Good luck


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> one last question.....do i have to notarize the bank statement as well??
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Sameer,

Yes bank statements need to be notarized. 

*Priority for Paid employment proof* (Any one of the below document is required.)
1. Form16
2.Payslips
3.(least priortiy) Bank statements

*+ Employment joining letter, appraisal letter(if any) & Relieving letter (if any)*
+ Employment reference letter (should be attested by notary)

All the documents should be notarized. Only Exception, if you are sending any colored scan copy of any certificates or letters.

However, for safer side it is better to notarized all the documents.

All the best


----------



## Shells2012

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Shells
> 
> Yes, as long as the degree of your brother is equivalent to an AQF Bachelors or Masters Degree, irrespective of the fact that its relevant or not, the 15 points for degree can be claimed.
> 
> Your brother may apply for Points Test Advise along with Skill Assessment, where Vetassess will assess the degree and advise whether it is equivalent to AQF degree level or not. This is irrespective of the fact that the degree is relevant or not.
> 
> Degree assessment by Vetassess is not mandatory, he can claim 15 points anyways, but there is a very small chance that DIBP may not find it equivalent to AQF level. If Vetassess has certified it, you can avoid this risk.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the clarification. Yes, he'll get his degree assessed along with the work experience.


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,

I have submitted vetassess application on 11 th July(Lodged Date 14th July) and still waiting for the outcome. I am on 13th week now. Also raised Urgency request and it was approved and said that they will issue the outcome in due time. But still the status shows In progress.


----------



## sivakumar s s

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have submitted vetassess application on 11 th July(Lodged Date 14th July) and still waiting for the outcome. I am on 13th week now. Also raised Urgency request and it was approved and said that they will issue the outcome in due time. But still the status shows In progress.


Its really crucial time for you. You check/inform all your employment referee's

Ensure them to attend any call from VET (7am to 11pm) and response to them clearly about your roles and nature of your job.

If possible get ready with a print out, which would be very handy for them to respond.

Of course, for some cases there will not be any reference call.

Probably, u vl get outcome in a week time.

All the best....


----------



## cooljay2708

Hey guys,

need some information from the experts  ...I'm going to apply for skill assessment with Vetassess in week. I'm wondering how to name the scanned documents of various education and employment?

I would be so thankful if anyone could shed some light on it.

...Jay


----------



## Visa190

cooljay2708 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> need some information from the experts  ...I'm going to apply for skill assessment with Vetassess in week. I'm wondering how to name the scanned documents of various education and employment?
> 
> I would be so thankful if anyone could shed some light on it.
> 
> ...Jay


I remember there was a online form where in all details were mentioned and filled. This form was submitted online along with fees and a print out of this form along with notorised documents were sent as courier to the vetassess Australia. I think the same process continues. not sure if there is any recent change.

May be others can advise you with your experience


----------



## mike_0707

Hi All,

Got a verfication call to me from Vetassess asking for my roles and responsibilities and designation. call lasted for 15 mins. When can I expect the outcome? and also my status still shows In progress when it will be changed to completed status?


----------



## sivakumar s s

mike_0707 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got a verfication call to me from Vetassess asking for my roles and responsibilities and designation. call lasted for 15 mins. When can I expect the outcome? and also my status still shows In progress when it will be changed to completed status?



:fingerscrossed: Expect it in the next week.


Keep visiting VET online regularly, First it will show your outcome status: *Completed*.
Next one or two days, u will receive a mail insisting to download it from online.....


----------



## mike_0707

sivakumar s s said:


> :fingerscrossed: Expect it in the next week.
> 
> 
> Keep visiting VET online regularly, First it will show your outcome status: *Completed*.
> Next one or two days, u will receive a mail insisting to download it from online.....


thank you Sivakumar. May be I will get the result next week as it is weekend now. Everything went fine in the telephonic conversation and the lady said she will get back to me if she requires any further information. So I am not sure whether she completed my assessment by today or not. Is there any chance to get a call to my supervisor (who referred me in the reference letter) I am worried as he is very poor at communication :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sivakumar s s

mike_0707 said:


> thank you Sivakumar. May be I will get the result next week as it is weekend now. Everything went fine in the telephonic conversation and the lady said she will get back to me if she requires any further information. So I am not sure whether she completed my assessment by today or not. Is there any chance to get a call to my supervisor (who referred me in the reference letter) I am worried as he is very poor at communication :fingerscrossed:



In my opinion she might have contacted your employer first, being unattended she directly called u. 

Please refer my suggestions in permalink 8087 in Pg 809.

If she satisfied with your call, she wont waste her time in contacting your supervisor.

Generally, 
First, They will check about your company business in online.
Secondly, call : Previous Employer Ref.. (Not satisfied / not Attended)
(optional) Call : current Employer Ref.. (Not satisfied / not Attended)
(optional) Call : applicant

All the best and be positive :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mike_0707

sivakumar s s said:


> In my opinion she might have contacted your employer first, being unattended she directly called u.
> 
> Please refer my suggestions in permalink 8087 in Pg 809.
> 
> If she satisfied with your call, she wont waste her time in contacting your supervisor.
> 
> Generally,
> First, They will check about your company business in online.
> Secondly, call : Previous Employer Ref.. (Not satisfied / not Attended)
> (optional) Call : current Employer Ref.. (Not satisfied / not Attended)
> (optional) Call : applicant
> 
> All the best and be positive :fingerscrossed:


HI Siva,
I checked with my Supervisor he did not get any call from Vetassess. They directly called me, after the call I called my supervisor and asked him to get ready with the details. And also once the call with the applicant is done how long it takes them to change the status from In progress to completed?


----------



## cooljay2708

I tried to find out some information regarding the file naming convention, but unable to. However, I've got the clue from other threat. It should be like [Name]_[Document Name]_[Date, if applicable].pdf


----------



## sivakumar s s

mike_0707 said:


> HI Siva,
> I checked with my Supervisor he did not get any call from Vetassess. They directly called me, after the call I called my supervisor and asked him to get ready with the details. And also once the call with the applicant is done how long it takes them to change the status from In progress to completed?


Not more than one week time. If you wish just drop them mail next week.


----------



## Azman

*Applying as a Secondary teacher*

Hello everyone,

My wife studied Graduate Diploma in Education (Primary) from Australia completing her course in 2012. Now we are considering applying under State Nominated Occupation in Victoria. Her Australian Higher Education Graduation Statement mentions that though she has completed her diploma in Primary she can still register with VIT and apply as a Secondary teacher.

She has a perfect 9 in IELTS and also relevant experience. We were considering applying under 249299 but now we are also considering if we should apply under 241411.

Do you think we would stand a chance? 

Thanks

Azman


----------



## sameer7106

Hi guys,

i was making a payment for skill assessment but there when i selected that i reside outside Australia it requires a proof for that. Can anyone please tell me the matter which needs to be typed for the same on company's letter head.

Also do let me know that do even this needs to be notarised or what??

Regards,


----------



## soeid

cooljay2708 said:


> I tried to find out some information regarding the file naming convention, but unable to. However, I've got the clue from other threat. It should be like [Name]_[Document Name]_[Date, if applicable].pdf


There is no standard naming convention. Have your own judgment.
Don't make a fuss out of it.


----------



## uma.nathany

Hi All, I am new to the site. I wish to apply for General Skilled Migration - Visa Subclass 189 with the skill Urban and Regional Planner (which is assessed by VETASSESS). 

I have studied IT engineering and MBA (Finance) and my experience is 4 yrs 7 months in Relevant field of work. 

Can anyone please tell me if it is ok to apply for this skill with my educational qualification or is there any other educational qualification (specialisation) which is mandatory for the skill 'Urban and Regional Planner'


----------



## cancerianlrules

uma.nathany said:


> Hi All, I am new to the site. I wish to apply for General Skilled Migration - Visa Subclass 189 with the skill Urban and Regional Planner (which is assessed by VETASSESS).
> 
> I have studied IT engineering and MBA (Finance) and my experience is 4 yrs 7 months in Relevant field of work.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me if it is ok to apply for this skill with my educational qualification or is there any other educational qualification (specialisation) which is mandatory for the skill 'Urban and Regional Planner'


How much is your experience as a Urban and Regional planner?


----------



## uma.nathany

cancerianlrules said:


> How much is your experience as a Urban and Regional planner?


My complete experience of 4 yrs and 7 months is of Urban and Regional Planner.


----------



## nonee17

Hi everyone,

My wife has Bachelors in Textile Design 4 years degree...

I want to have her degree assessed with no professional experience, is Vetassess the correct body to assess with and if you can help me find the correct ANZSCO for Bachelors in Textile Design 

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Seva

Vetassess has called to my supervisor. Do you have any idea how long after that I will have the result?


----------



## SachinPo

Seva said:


> Vetassess has called to my supervisor. Do you have any idea how long after that I will have the result?


Mostly 8 to 10 working days...


----------



## Seva

SachinPo said:


> Mostly 8 to 10 working days...


Thanks a lot. My supervisor said that they asked strange questions but he didn't say what questions. Hopefully the outcome is positive


----------



## SachinPo

Seva said:


> Thanks a lot. My supervisor said that they asked strange questions but he didn't say what questions. Hopefully the outcome is positive


Its the same case here... my supervisor was asked what all he knows about management consulting, resource estimation, FTE calculation, etc. He said that the assessing officer was asking as if he is interviewing my supervisor for a job. Thankfully my supervisor gave him satisfactory answers and I got my assessment positive. I wish good luck for u buddy..


----------



## vaibhavm23

Okay.. Got an update from my Agent, that My Visa Application would be lodged by tomorrow. I will complete my medicals and PCC by 1st Nov... Seems like the long wait would start from Tomorrow onwards... Does any1 knows how much time does it take?


----------



## Seva

SachinPo said:


> Its the same case here... my supervisor was asked what all he knows about management consulting, resource estimation, FTE calculation, etc. He said that the assessing officer was asking as if he is interviewing my supervisor for a job. Thankfully my supervisor gave him satisfactory answers and I got my assessment positive. I wish good luck for u buddy..


Thanks mate.


----------



## ashesh

Hello All,

I have received a positive assessment for my skill code 222211 from VETASSESS however the code is currently not open in ACT. It is open for PR in sydney however I can not apply as my total point score is shorter due to less score in IELTS.

I am re-scheduled for IELTS on Dec 06, 2014. Meanwhile, can i apply for EOI in sydney and submit the score when I receive from my IELTS.

Request help from the members.

Best regards,
Ashesh


----------



## Adil_game

Hi Today my vetassess status changed from "in progress" to "Completed". There has been no verification calls made to my employer and myself, did anybody experience this? or what could be the possible outcome? I applied for 149212 customer service manager with one year of paid australian experience and advisory employment letter for DIAC as i will be claiming 5 points for my work experience.

Date applied 6 august 2014.
In progress: 12 semtember 2014.
status changed to completed : 15-10-14


----------



## sivakumar s s

Check online, outcome may reach u anytime. Kudos..

R u in australia. Coz for one year of experience there will not any point for overseas employment.


----------



## Adil_game

sivakumar s s said:


> Check online, outcome may reach u anytime. Kudos..
> 
> R u in australia. Coz for one year of experience there will not any point for overseas employment.


yes i am in australia n i claimed australian exp points.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Adil_game said:


> yes i am in australia n i claimed australian exp points.


That's Good. As I said earlier, keep checking ur submitted application in VET online. Normally, outcome will be in 1 or 2 days., once the status changed to completed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Adil_game

Yeah.. i m. A bit concerned coz they didnt call my referee or anyone else also its just only 9th week. Hope for the best


----------



## raikesh

Adil_game said:


> Hi Today my vetassess status changed from "in progress" to "Completed". There has been no verification calls made to my employer and myself, did anybody experience this? or what could be the possible outcome? I applied for 149212 customer service manager with one year of paid australian experience and advisory employment letter for DIAC as i will be claiming 5 points for my work experience.
> 
> Date applied 6 august 2014.
> In progress: 12 semtember 2014.
> status changed to completed : 15-10-14


Dont worry Adil, i too didnt got any verification call and got POSITIVE, Chill.... Hope you will also get Positive.


----------



## Adil_game

Thx


----------



## tahanpaa

*Vet out come*



Adil_game said:


> Yeah.. i m. A bit concerned coz they didnt call my referee or anyone else also its just only 9th week. Hope for the best


May be i was in same situation. Dont worry it will be positive. And my outcome took 8 weeks only


----------



## Adil_game

Thanks did u apply from australia?


----------



## sameer7106

Hi Friends,

i was uploading my docs to vetassess and there i saw an option called *URGENT REQUEST*, can anyone please tell me what's this is for???

Regards


----------



## padmakarrao

Adil_game said:


> Yeah.. i m. A bit concerned coz they didnt call my referee or anyone else also its just only 9th week. Hope for the best


Hi, i did not apply from Oz, but would like to share my experience. They had not called any of my companies or referees, but yet got a positive assessment.

You too would get the positive assessment result in your hands very soon.

Cheers


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> i was uploading my docs to vetassess and there i saw an option called *URGENT REQUEST*, can anyone please tell me what's this is for???
> 
> Regards


If you need the outcome urgently, you can put the URGENT REQUEST. Vet will process your application faster. Only genuine reasons will be considered.


----------



## sameer7106

Yes I do want the faster processing as I am afraid of visa capping in my selected occupation. So for this what genuine reason shoul I give to them?? Your advices woul be highly appreciable.

Regards


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,

Finally the status shows completed. Submitted on 11th July, status changed to In progress on 14th July and completed on 17th Oct. Expecting the out come by end of Tuesday.


----------



## sameer71

sameer7106 said:


> Yes I do want the faster processing as I am afraid of visa capping in my selected occupation. So for this what genuine reason shoul I give to them?? Your advices woul be highly appreciable.
> 
> Regards


No,only age constrain or visa expire in australia.


----------



## tahanpaa

*re*



Adil_game said:


> Thanks did u apply from australia?


No I applied from Bangladesh. Now Im crossing my fingures for IELTS


----------



## amebadha

Hi All,

My query is:

What to write in *"Activity Done (with Dates)" in Thesis section of qualification*, when processing application online.

As this is written anywhere in this forum or even in my degree certificates or transcripts.

Note: I have done M.Pharm which involved dissertation project to be done and thesis to be submitted to university.


----------



## mithu93ku

aryanleague said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My query is:
> 
> What to write in *"Activity Done (with Dates)" in Thesis section of qualification*, when processing application online.
> 
> As this is written anywhere in this forum or even in my degree certificates or transcripts.
> 
> Note: I have done M.Pharm which involved dissertation project to be done and thesis to be submitted to university.


Simple like:
Dissertation proposal on date .......
First review date on ......
................................
Final presentation on date .....................


----------



## amebadha

mithu93ku said:


> Simple like:
> Dissertation proposal on date .......
> First review date on ......
> ................................
> Final presentation on date .....................


Thanks *mithu93ku*

One more query:

What kind of documents do i need to submit for the same? I mean registration certificates, review reports etc? or additional to these.


----------



## mithu93ku

aryanleague said:


> Thanks *mithu93ku*
> 
> One more query:
> 
> What kind of documents do i need to submit for the same? I mean registration certificates, review reports etc? or additional to these.


No documents required for this dissertation, so far I can recall.


----------



## amebadha

mithu93ku said:


> No documents required for this dissertation, so far I can recall.


Thanks *mithu93ku *Again.

I have done my PhD as *part time* together with my ongoing job. And post PhD, I have work experience of 1 year in the same occupation.

What should I write in Part time hours/week section?

And would this experience be counted as Post-Qualification one year to claim 20 point for PhD degree?


----------



## mithu93ku

aryanleague said:


> Thanks *mithu93ku *Again.
> 
> I have done my PhD as *part time* together with my ongoing job. And post PhD, I have work experience of 1 year in the same occupation.
> 
> What should I write in Part time hours/week section?
> 
> And would this experience be counted as Post-Qualification one year to claim 20 point for PhD degree?


Could you explain little more about your job started date and PhD and Post PhD experiences?


----------



## amebadha

mithu93ku said:


> Could you explain little more about your job started date and PhD and Post PhD experiences?


I have started my present job in 2006 as University lecturer

Joined PhD in Aug-2008, part time. 
Completed in Aug-2013. 
Degree completion notification received in Aug-2013. 
Degree certificate awarded by UNI in Aug-2014.

Still in same job.


So essentially, Completed 1 yr post PhD. (If they count notification from UNI as completion date)


----------



## mithu93ku

aryanleague said:


> I have started my present job in 2006 as University lecturer
> 
> Joined PhD in Aug-2008, part time.
> Completed in Aug-2013.
> Degree completion notification received in Aug-2013.
> Degree certificate awarded by UNI in Aug-2014.
> 
> Still in same job.
> 
> 
> So essentially, Completed 1 yr post PhD. (If they count notification from UNI as completion date)


You can claim experiences from 2006.
Also could claim PhD education points.
You may need reference letter from your employer that you had paid job during PhD courses. 
Good Luck.


----------



## amebadha

mithu93ku said:


> You can claim experiences from 2006.
> Also could claim PhD education points.
> You may need reference letter from your employer that you had paid job during PhD courses.
> Good Luck.


Thank you sir for your immense help.

Will look forward to you in future for help.


----------



## mithu93ku

aryanleague said:


> Thank you sir for your immense help.
> 
> Will look forward to you in future for help.


Feel free to ask anytime !


----------



## sameer71

hi, 
I alsoapplied for construction project manager, can you give your mail ID?


----------



## mithu93ku

sameer71 said:


> hi,
> I alsoapplied for construction project manager, can you give your mail ID?


Check your inbox.


----------



## sameer7106

Dear Friends, 

finally i have applied for the Skill assessment and will now keep my fingers crossed for next 3 months. In a meantime i'll be sitting for IELTS on 13-dec-14, i hope for the best 

*Thanks for all your support Expatians*


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,

I got the positive outcome today for the occupation code 224113 (statistician). I have applied for Advisory Letter and my employment details are as below:

company 1: 
Sep 2009 to July 2010--Project Trainee
Aug 2010 to jan 2012--Junior Researcher

Company 2:
Sep 2012 to till date --Researcher


But in my Advisory Letter it shows only from 

company 1: 
Aug 2010 to jan 2012--Junior Researcher

Company 2:
Sep 2012 to till date --Researcher


I think they consider my employment from Aug 2010 as in my offer letter it shows from Aug 2010 only.Sep 2009 to July 2010--Project Trainee is missing shall I write down to them as I have provided the bank statement for this period as I dont have the payslips and also reference letter from the company Letter head which states that I have joined the company from Sep 2009 as Project Trainee. Please help


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> finally i have applied for the Skill assessment and will now keep my fingers crossed for next 3 months. In a meantime i'll be sitting for IELTS on 13-dec-14, i hope for the best
> 
> *Thanks for all your support Expatians*


All the Best.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear expats,

I applied for EOI- 190 and SS SA.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> finally i have applied for the Skill assessment and will now keep my fingers crossed for next 3 months. In a meantime i'll be sitting for IELTS on 13-dec-14, i hope for the best
> 
> *Thanks for all your support Expatians*


All the best


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,

I am having 55 points for the occupation code 261313 Software Engineer and looking for 5 points from State Sponsor. 

My points are based on below calculation

Occupation code:-261313

age 30 points
degree 15 points
IELTS 0 points
experience 5 points
partner skills 5 points
State sponsor 5 points
total 60 points including State Sponsor. 

My wife is having 55 points as per below points

Occupation code:-224113 Statistician

age 30 points
degree 15 points
IELTS 0 points
experience 5 points
partner skills 5 points
State sponsor 5 points

I am interested in NSW state Sponsorship but unfortunately they have suspended ICT so I have to wait till Jan Intake. So I am planning to make my wife as main applicant and apply for VIC state which is sponsoring Statisticians. Victoria time lines are 12 weeks 

1) so can I raise an EOI keeping my wife as main applicant to VIC state?
2) Since victoria timelines are 12 weeks if VIC EOI is still in progress can I raise another EOI me as main applicant for NSW state sponsorship?


----------



## Sheeb

Hi Iam new to this forum. Iam planning to submit my documents to VETASSESS.My ielts will be in december. Could anyone please Tell me if agent is required. Anyone in Bahrain applying for immigration toAustralia?


----------



## Sheeb

Hi I would llike toknow if we can apply EOI to different states to sponsor at the same time.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I got the positive outcome today for the occupation code 224113 (statistician). I have applied for Advisory Letter and my employment details are as below:
> 
> company 1:
> Sep 2009 to July 2010--Project Trainee
> Aug 2010 to jan 2012--Junior Researcher
> 
> Company 2:
> Sep 2012 to till date --Researcher
> 
> 
> But in my Advisory Letter it shows only from
> 
> company 1:
> Aug 2010 to jan 2012--Junior Researcher
> 
> Company 2:
> Sep 2012 to till date --Researcher
> 
> 
> I think they consider my employment from Aug 2010 as in my offer letter it shows from Aug 2010 only Sep 2009 to July 2010--Project Trainee is missing shall I write down to them as I have provided the bank statement for this period as I dont have the payslips and also reference letter from the company Letter head which states that I have joined the company from Sep 2009 as Project Trainee. Please help


Mike, 

Congratulations on the outcome. 

The above employment shows that you must have claimed 10 points under the slab of 5-8 years of employment. However, I see that you are loosing 5 points straight because of Vetassess not considering your experience from Sep 2009 to July 2010. If you are achieving 60 points without the above experience then I don think you should spend money in appealing. 

I had the same experience. Recently I got a +ve assessment and they didn't consider my current employment just 'cause of the designation. Here I lost 5 points and my score came down to 55. Let us know what you decide. 

All the best.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Mike,
> 
> Congratulations on the outcome.
> 
> The above employment shows that you must have claimed 10 points under the slab of 5-8 years of employment. However, I see that you are loosing 5 points straight because of Vetassess not considering your experience from Sep 2009 to July 2010. If you are achieving 60 points without the above experience then I don think you should spend money in appealing.
> 
> I had the same experience. Recently I got a +ve assessment and they didn't consider my current employment just 'cause of the designation. Here I lost 5 points and my score came down to 55. Let us know what you decide.
> 
> All the best.


Saurabh share ur point details.
I hope u wont miss the 5 points. Have u applied for PTA


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

sivakumar s s said:


> Saurabh share ur point details.
> I hope u wont miss the 5 points. Have u applied for PTA


Hi Sivakumar,

My tentative score is:

Points for age: 30
points for qualifications: 15
total points for overseas work experience:10
IELTS: Reappear 

I'm not sure if we have to apply for PTA. Could you please explain. 

Happy to know that there is someone who is applying for the same occupation code as mine.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Sheeb said:


> Hi Iam new to this forum. Iam planning to submit my documents to VETASSESS.My ielts will be in december. Could anyone please Tell me if agent is required. Anyone in Bahrain applying for immigration toAustralia?


Sheeb,

Hiring agent is waste of MONEY. Eventually, he will ask you to collect all the documents, make you to run around for notarization and he will just make online submission. 

I don't see skill assessment is difficult. The documentation collection and submission process if very easy - an individual can do it. 

Along with me you will find many in this forum who did it their own. 

All the best.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

Sheeb said:


> Hi I would llike toknow if we can apply EOI to different states to sponsor at the same time.


In 1 EOI application, you can select multiple states while applying for 190.


----------



## Sheeb

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Sheeb,
> 
> Hiring agent is waste of MONEY. Eventually, he will ask you to collect all the documents, make you to run around for notarization and he will just make online submission.
> 
> I don't see skill assessment is difficult. The documentation collection and submission process if very easy - an individual can do it.
> 
> Along with me you will find many in this forum who did it their own.
> 
> All the best.


Dear Sourabh
Thanks for your reply.
Can you please tell me how many pay slips I must submit to vetassess? 

I can get from my current work which I had been working for the past 4 years. 

I had worked in India for 9 years for which they didn't give me payslip. I can request them to give me. But how many months payslip is required for each year?


----------



## Sheeb

sourabh.sakhare said:


> In 1 EOI application, you can select multiple states while applying for 190.


Thank you Sourabh


----------



## Sheeb

bjtamuli said:


> To all,
> I m a newbie here..Bhaskar. I've submitted all documents for Skill Assessment by Dec 4th to VETASSESS. Current status says 'pending' and 'no further documents required'. Can anyone suggest how long it can take and what are the next steps I should plan now only to save time?
> 
> Thanks
> Bhaskar


Hi Baskar,

Could you please tell me how many payslips for each employer you submitted?

Thanks

Sheebs


----------



## Sheeb

Could someone please let me know how much fees I should pay for vetassess?

As far as i calculated,

Online application - 630
Qualifications - 350
Employment - 300


Total 1280.

Is my calculation right?

How much extra should i pay for point test advice?

Thanks so much.

Sheebs


----------



## sameer71

Sheeb said:


> Could someone please let me know how much fees I should pay for vetassess?
> 
> As far as i calculated,
> 
> Online application - 630
> Qualifications - 350
> Employment - 300
> 
> 
> Total 1280.
> 
> Is my calculation right?
> 
> How much extra should i pay for point test advice?
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Sheebs


 Only 630 +80 for point test=710$


----------



## Sheeb

sameer71 said:


> Only 630 +80 for point test=710$


Hi Sameer

Thanks a lot for the reply. So actually 630 includes online application for both education and experience. Thanks


----------



## cancerianlrules

Sheeb said:


> Could someone please let me know how much fees I should pay for vetassess?
> 
> As far as i calculated,
> 
> Online application - 630
> Qualifications - 350
> Employment - 300
> 
> 
> Total 1280.
> 
> Is my calculation right?
> 
> How much extra should i pay for point test advice?
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Sheebs


The system will calculate automatically, you just need to pick your options!


----------



## Sheeb

sameer71 said:


> Only 630 +80 for point test=710$


Sorry I forgot to mention that I have completed my PhD in management on April 2013. And I wish to get point test advice for doctoral degree. So as I see the fees is $350.

In addition to this I also wish to apply for point system for two employment positions over the past 14 years. So you are right that I must pay only $80.

I interpreted it wrong as I thought that I must pay $300 for more than 5 years experience....just now I verified that it's for more than 5 employment positions.

Thanks a lot for your clarification Sameer ..)


----------



## Sheeb

cancerianlrules said:


> The system will calculate automatically, you just need to pick your options!


Thanks ...that's better...Hihi...we don't have to worry about wrong fees which will delay the process..Hihi...


----------



## raikesh

Happy Diwali Folks


----------



## sivakumar s s

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hi Sivakumar,
> 
> My tentative score is:
> 
> Points for age: 30
> points for qualifications: 15
> total points for overseas work experience:10
> IELTS: Reappear
> 
> I'm not sure if we have to apply for PTA. Could you please explain.
> 
> Happy to know that there is someone who is applying for the same occupation code as mine.


PTA is an optional one as suggested by my Agent. There are chances that CO may ask for the same at visa stage. In order to avoid last minute panic, as PTA will take 10 weeks of time. I feel it is better to be hassle free. 

PTA(employment alone) fees are very nominal. VET will provide PTA for last ten years and for 3 to 4 employment, the fees is 150 aud and for 2 employment is 80 Aud only.

PTA will minimize time during Visa stage. (But if needed we could rise urgent request before submitting VISA)

Also Submit your EOI and PTA in parallel.

So, When do you plan to submit EOI and SA SS (presume).
Are you applied for IELTS again.

Its really very rare to find our same occupation in INDIA. I am happy to hear this from you as well.

All the best

Feel free to touch with me

+91 9940158729
siva[.]csscorp[at]gmail.com
skype: sivakumarss.css


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> PTA is an optional one as suggested by my Agent. There are chances that CO may ask for the same at visa stage. In order to avoid last minute panic, as PTA will take 10 weeks of time. I feel it is better to be hassle free.
> 
> PTA(employment alone) fees are very nominal. VET will provide PTA for last ten years and for 3 to 4 employment, the fees is 150 aud and for 2 employment is 80 Aud only.
> 
> PTA will minimize time during Visa stage. (But if needed we could rise urgent request before submitting VISA)
> 
> Also Submit your EOI and PTA in parallel.
> 
> So, When do you plan to submit EOI and SA SS (presume).
> Are you applied for IELTS again.
> 
> Its really very rare to find our same occupation in INDIA. I am happy to hear this from you as well.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Feel free to touch with me
> 
> +91 9940158729
> siva[.]csscorp[at]gmail.com
> skype: sivakumarss.css


Hi sivakumar
Thanks for the information. I would like to clarify.

I thought that skills assessment and PTA should be applied to VET at the same time. Please advice.


----------



## Sheeb

I would like to know if we should use advisory service since I want to sure about the documents


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Hi sivakumar
> Thanks for the information. I would like to clarify.
> I thought that skills assessment and PTA should be applied to VET at the same time. Please advice.


Actually it is better to apply at same time itself as it saves lot of time. However, if some thing went wrong one will lose money for both skill assessment and PTA.

VET assessment is more relied on Emp reference. Generally VET assess for 1-3 years in last five years to fulfill the assessment process depending up on the occupation. 
[Eg. For my occupation needs at least one year of assessment]

But PTA will helps to provide support for all the employment duration in the nominated occupation for ten years.

Skill assessment is mandatory and PTA is optional one.

pls find more information about PTA
Application Fee (Points Test Advice, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS




Sheeb said:


> I would like to know if we should use advisory service since I want to sure about the documents


We expats will help you for the documents, so that u can save the fee of 130 AUD for Advisory service .

Provide complete details of education (primary school to highest qualification) and employment details. Also about ur IELTS status.

Documentation are very simple but most important part.


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Actually it is better to apply at same time itself as it saves lot of time. However, if some thing went wrong one will lose money for both skill assessment and PTA.
> 
> VET assessment is more relied on Emp reference. Generally VET assess for 1-3 years in last five years to fulfill the assessment process depending up on the occupation.
> [Eg. For my occupation needs at least one year of assessment]
> 
> But PTA will helps to provide support for all the employment duration in the nominated occupation for ten years.
> 
> Skill assessment is mandatory and PTA is optional one.
> 
> pls find more information about PTA
> Application Fee (Points Test Advice, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS
> 
> We expats will help you for the documents, so that u can save the fee of 130 AUD for Advisory service .
> 
> Provide complete details of education (primary school to highest qualification) and employment details. Also about ur IELTS status.
> 
> Documentation are very simple but most important part.


Hi Sivakumar

Thanks a lot for your detailed explanation and kind words. Iam so glad that the members of this forum support each other. I shall not use advisory service...Thanks I can save Hihi.

Well about myself

Education
BBA
MBA
MPHIL
PHD in management

Experience

9 years 3 months in India as assistant professor and lecturer

4 years 3 months in Bahrain as instructor/lecturer in a Vocational training institute

Iam applying for vocational education teacher visa subclass ,190


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Actually it is better to apply at same time itself as it saves lot of time. However, if some thing went wrong one will lose money for both skill assessment and PTA.
> 
> VET assessment is more relied on Emp reference. Generally VET assess for 1-3 years in last five years to fulfill the assessment process depending up on the occupation.
> [Eg. For my occupation needs at least one year of assessment]
> 
> But PTA will helps to provide support for all the employment duration in the nominated occupation for ten years.
> 
> Skill assessment is mandatory and PTA is optional one.
> 
> pls find more information about PTA
> Application Fee (Points Test Advice, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS
> 
> We expats will help you for the documents, so that u can save the fee of 130 AUD for Advisory service .
> 
> Provide complete details of education (primary school to highest qualification) and employment details. Also about ur IELTS status.
> 
> Documentation are very simple but most important part.


I have not written my ielts. Will write in december. It is not required to apply to VET right?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> I have not written my ielts. Will write in december. It is not required to apply to VET right?


Great we can work simultaneously in IELTS and VET so that can save time.
(actually I missed out lot of time in IELTS then followed by VET and later applied seperately for PTA)

check out in the site for ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa

you are eligible for 242211: VOCATIONAL EDUCATION TEACHER 

3 states SA,VIC and NT have opening for State sponsorship.

IELTS band 7.0 in each module is mandatory for you.

all the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dr_max

sivakumar s s said:


> Great we can work simultaneously in IELTS and VET so that can save time.
> (actually I missed out lot of time in IELTS then followed by VET and later applied seperately for PTA)
> 
> check out in the site for ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa
> 
> you are eligible for 242211: VOCATIONAL EDUCATION TEACHER
> 
> 3 states SA,VIC and NT have opening for State sponsorship.
> 
> IELTS band 7.0 in each module is mandatory for you.
> 
> all the best:fingerscrossed:


Hi Siva,

You have mentioned that the Vocational Teacher job is sponsored in Victoria. However, they have this condition:
Must specialise in at least one of the following fields: 
Horticulture 
Arboriculture 
Building and design 
Dogger and Rigger (Crane Licenses)
Electrical Instrumentation 
Electrical Supply Industry Transmission, Distribution and Cable Jointing
Gas Distribution 
Aged Care.

Do you know if I can apply for their sponsorship or not if I am an Information Technology teacher?

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> You have mentioned that the Vocational Teacher job is sponsored in Victoria. However, they have this condition:
> Must specialise in at least one of the following fields:
> Horticulture
> Arboriculture
> Building and design
> Dogger and Rigger (Crane Licenses)
> Electrical Instrumentation
> Electrical Supply Industry Transmission, Distribution and Cable Jointing
> Gas Distribution
> Aged Care.
> 
> Do you know if I can apply for their sponsorship or not if I am an Information Technology teacher?
> 
> Thanks


Dear max
VIC needs only the specialised Voc. teacher in the above list field. So, it is difficult for you to apply SS to VIC. However, you can apply for SA and NT.

Moreover, you may not need this SS as you already hold 20 points in IELTS.

you can straight away go with 189 visa( can migrate to any AUS state).

I am amazed what for you waiting and Why you hadn't applied for EOI?


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear max
> VIC needs only the specialised Voc. teacher in the above list field. So, it is difficult for you to apply SS to VIC. However, you can apply for SA and NT.
> 
> Moreover, you may not need this SS as you already hold 20 points in IELTS.
> 
> you can straight away go with 189 visa( can migrate to any AUS state).
> 
> I am amazed what for you waiting and Why you hadn't applied for EOI?


Hi

Iam specialised in management so maybe Iam not eligible for Victoria. I shall apply in other states...Maybe I can try for NSW as well as my brother resides there.

Sheebs


----------



## dr_max

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear max
> VIC needs only the specialised Voc. teacher in the above list field. So, it is difficult for you to apply SS to VIC. However, you can apply for SA and NT.
> 
> Moreover, you may not need this SS as you already hold 20 points in IELTS.
> 
> you can straight away go with 189 visa( can migrate to any AUS state).
> 
> I am amazed what for you waiting and Why you hadn't applied for EOI?


Dear Siva,

If I choose 189, that will require me to apply for ATISL Secondary Teacher skill assessment. The thing is I will need to pay $600 AUD and wait for another 3-4 months.
My VETASSESS skill assessment status changed today to complete. So, most probably I will apply for the SA SS.
My points are (30 age + 15 Bachelor + 20 IELTS) and I am waiting for the experience years (I have applied for 8 years).
I will be thankful for any information about South Australia in general and Adelaide city in particular from those who are already there or in their final stages of settling down there.


----------



## Sheeb

dr_max said:


> Dear Siva,
> 
> If I choose 189, that will require me to apply for ATISL Secondary Teacher skill assessment. The thing is I will need to pay $600 AUD and wait for another 3-4 months.
> My VETASSESS skill assessment status changed today to complete. So, most probably I will apply for the SA SS.
> My points are (30 age + 15 Bachelor + 20 IELTS) and I am waiting for the experience years (I have applied for 8 years).
> I will be thankful for any information about South Australia in general and Adelaide city in particular from those who are already there or in their final stages of settling down there.


Congrats about your change in status Dr. Max. How many pay slips did you provide to VET and how much fees did you pay?

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Actually it is better to apply at same time itself as it saves lot of time. However, if some thing went wrong one will lose money for both skill assessment and PTA.
> 
> VET assessment is more relied on Emp reference. Generally VET assess for 1-3 years in last five years to fulfill the assessment process depending up on the occupation.
> [Eg. For my occupation needs at least one year of assessment]
> 
> But PTA will helps to provide support for all the employment duration in the nominated occupation for ten years.
> 
> Skill assessment is mandatory and PTA is optional one.
> 
> pls find more information about PTA
> Application Fee (Points Test Advice, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS
> 
> We expats will help you for the documents, so that u can save the fee of 130 AUD for Advisory service .
> 
> Provide complete details of education (primary school to highest qualification) and employment details. Also about ur IELTS status.
> 
> Documentation are very simple but most important part.


Hi Siva,

I went through the vet application procedure. It says that we should upload the documents online. But I read in some posts that people send the hard copy of attested documents after uploading online. I don't see that instruction given in the site. Do you know to which address we must send online?

Regards

Sheeba


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I went through the vet application procedure. It says that we should upload the documents online. But I read in some posts that people send the hard copy of attested documents after uploading online. I don't see that instruction given in the site. Do you know to which address we must send online?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheeba


Payslip is needed for last six month alone. However it needs any tax document for last five years.
If applying PTA also(last ten years)

VET application can be either done online or can be sent via post to the below address:

Postal Address
VETASSESS
GPO Box 2752
Melbourne Victoria 3001 Australia

Vetassess > Home > Contact Us - Bookmark this url for you.


Also, As you said we can apply online and can sent some documents by post.
If possible scan and upload it otherwise you have to wait for a week that the docs to get reach melbourne.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Dear Siva,
> 
> If I choose 189, that will require me to apply for ATISL Secondary Teacher skill assessment. The thing is I will need to pay $600 AUD and wait for another 3-4 months.
> My VETASSESS skill assessment status changed today to complete. So, most probably I will apply for the SA SS.
> My points are (30 age + 15 Bachelor + 20 IELTS) and I am waiting for the experience years (I have applied for 8 years).
> I will be thankful for any information about South Australia in general and Adelaide city in particular from those who are already there or in their final stages of settling down there.


Advance wishes to get positive outcome. Keep Checking the status in VET online every hour to see the outcome letter.

I hope you will migrate to SA with *85 points*. As for as my knowledge, you may be the first person in this forum to reach that peak. Simply superb

Find plenty of info from this site.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/explore_south_australia


----------



## dr_max

Sheeb said:


> Congrats about your change in status Dr. Max. How many pay slips did you provide to VET and how much fees did you pay?
> 
> Sheeba


Hi Sheeba,

Thank you. All the best to you too.

For the payslips, I only uploaded two payslips per job entry: one from the beginning and one from the end of the employment time of this job.
For the fees, I paid $780 because I asked for PTA (in addition to the skill assessment) for three job entries over 8 years period of time.


----------



## dr_max

sivakumar s s said:


> Advance wishes to get positive outcome. Keep Checking the status in VET online every hour to see the outcome letter.
> 
> I hope you will migrate to SA with *85 points*. As for as my knowledge, you may be the first person in this forum to reach that peak. Simply superb
> 
> Find plenty of info from this site.
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/explore_south_australia


Thanks Siva,

All the best in your IELTS. 
If the completed status changed today, when will it show the outcome letter?
I heard I need to wait two days. The outcome letter will show in the application status page, right?


----------



## sivakumar s s

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I went through the vet application procedure. It says that we should upload the documents online. But I read in some posts that people send the hard copy of attested documents after uploading online. I don't see that instruction given in the site. Do you know to which address we must send online?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheeba
> 
> Payslip is needed for last six month alone. However it needs any tax document for last five years.
> If applying PTA also(last ten years)
> 
> VET application can be either done online or can be sent via post to the below address:
> 
> Postal Address
> VETASSESS
> GPO Box 2752
> Melbourne Victoria 3001 Australia
> 
> Vetassess > Home > Contact Us - Bookmark this url for you.
> 
> 
> Also, As you said we can apply online and can sent some documents by post.
> If possible scan and upload it otherwise you have to wait for a week that the docs to get reach melbourne.


Hi Sheeba,

sorry I misunderstood, 

FOR Online : you need to register with VET

After the registering in VET you will get a link like this.
https://www2.skillassess.com/Account/Login?ReturnUrl=/

You will have use username/password 
after login navigate to => view status of submitted applications => click your reference number
Then you get all details along with *documents upload*.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Thanks Siva,
> 
> All the best in your IELTS.
> If the completed status changed today, when will it show the outcome letter?
> I heard I need to wait two days. The outcome letter will show in the application status page, right?


I got that in the same day itself. To the max it takes two days.


----------



## dr_max

sivakumar s s said:


> I got that in the same day itself. To the max it takes two days.


Thanks.
Will it show under application status or communication? and what was the the assessment completion date? the date it showed completed?
I am completing the SA SS and the EOI now that is why I am asking.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Thanks.
> Will it show under application status or communication? and what was the the assessment completion date? the date it showed completed?
> I am completing the SA SS and the EOI now that is why I am asking.


In Application STATUS

Completion date for you will be today's date









 happy anda:


----------



## sameer7106

Hey Dr. Max.....

Share the good news soon (probably on monday) 

I have lodged my skill assessment on 18 oct 14 and its still showing in "Lodged" status......could anyone please tell me that how much time will it take to change its status from lodged to progress??

Regards


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Sheeba,
> 
> sorry I misunderstood,
> 
> FOR Online : you need to register with VET
> 
> After the registering in VET you will get a link like this.
> https://www2.skillassess.com/Account/Login?ReturnUrl=%2f
> 
> You will have use username/password
> after login navigate to => view
> 
> status of submitted applications => click your reference number
> Then you get all details along with documents upload.


Hi Siva

Thanks for your detailed answer as usual...

I shall follow your guidance. 

If wee upload colour scanned copy of original documents it's not required to get the documents attested isn't it.

Is it mandatory to send the hard copies as well?

Thanks again

sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

dr_max said:


> Hi Sheeba,
> 
> Thank you. All the best to you too.
> 
> For the payslips, I only uploaded two payslips per job entry: one from the beginning and one from the end of the employment time of this job.
> For the fees, I paid $780 because I asked for PTA (in addition to the skill assessment) for three job entries over 8 years period of time.


Hi Dr. Max

Thanks for the information. I will be paying 
online application fees for skills assessment - 630
For PTA
qualifications 350 (phd)
Employment 80. (2 jobs over 14 years)

Hope it's correct.

Regards

Sheebs


----------



## Achiever27

sivakumar s s said:


> Actually it is better to apply at same time itself as it saves lot of time. However, if some thing went wrong one will lose money for both skill assessment and PTA.
> 
> VET assessment is more relied on Emp reference. Generally VET assess for 1-3 years in last five years to fulfill the assessment process depending up on the occupation.
> [Eg. For my occupation needs at least one year of assessment]
> 
> But PTA will helps to provide support for all the employment duration in the nominated occupation for ten years.
> 
> Skill assessment is mandatory and PTA is optional one.
> 
> pls find more information about PTA
> 
> We expats will help you for the documents, so that u can save the fee of 130 AUD for Advisory service .
> 
> Provide complete details of education (primary school to highest qualification) and employment details. Also about ur IELTS status.
> 
> Documentation are very simple but most important part.


Hi Sivakumar,

I am due to apply for VETASSESS assessment (Skill + PTA) by end of this month. I would like to seek your advice on VETASSESS - verification criteria n processing time.

Nominated occupation - Financial Investment Adviser
Education - MBA from UK in 2010
Work exp -
Jul'12 till date - India [supported docs - appointment letter, exp letter, payslips, ITR AY 14-15]
Dec'10 till Apr'12 - UK [supported docs - appointment letter, self declaration (affidavit), payslips]
Aug'06 till Sep'07 - India [supported docs - appointment letter, self declaration (affidavit), bank statement]

Request you to please advice.. Looking forward for the same.. Thanks!!


----------



## dr_max

Sheeb said:


> Hi Dr. Max
> 
> Thanks for the information. I will be paying
> online application fees for skills assessment - 630
> For PTA
> qualifications 350 (phd)
> Employment 80. (2 jobs over 14 years)
> 
> Hope it's correct.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheebs


That is Correct.


----------



## Sheeb

dr_max said:


> That is Correct.


Thanks Dr. Max


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Hi Siva
> 
> Thanks for your detailed answer as usual...
> 
> I shall follow your guidance.
> 
> If wee upload colour scanned copy of original documents it's not required to get the documents attested isn't it.
> 
> Is it mandatory to send the hard copies as well?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> sheeba



Hi sheeba,

I am really delighted to get these words from you and I am grateful to provide some useful tips to our fellow expats. Very interesting question.

If you are sending colour scanned copy of original certificates then attestation is not needed. However, It is safer to take attestation from notary public or lawyers or police commissioner or MARA agent. There are chances that CO of VET may ask for certification/attestation of any documents which is illegible.

*Other wise you can take b/w photocopy and get attestation from authorized person, Scan it and upload in the VET site. This is much simple. * 

No need to send any documents by post. It is not mandatory

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## Achiever27

Hi Siva,

Request you to please reply to my query as well.. Ur advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Achiever27


----------



## sivakumar s s

Achiever27 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Request you to please reply to my query as well.. Ur advice will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Achiever27


I am analysing and typing for you in the meanwhile. Any way thanks for your enthusiasm.



Achiever27 said:


> Hi Sivakumar,
> 
> I am due to apply for VETASSESS assessment (Skill + PTA) by end of this month. I would like to seek your advice on VETASSESS - verification criteria n processing time.
> 
> Nominated occupation - Financial Investment Adviser
> Education - MBA from UK in 2010
> Work exp -
> Jul'12 till date - India [supported docs - appointment letter, exp letter, payslips, ITR AY 14-15]
> Dec'10 till Apr'12 - UK [supported docs - appointment letter, self declaration (affidavit), payslips]
> Aug'06 till Sep'07 - India [supported docs - appointment letter, self declaration (affidavit), bank statement]
> 
> Request you to please advice.. Looking forward for the same.. Thanks!!


Dear Achiever27,

I am quite happy to say that have a got a very good profile . Your anzsco Code : *222311*
Your are eligible for 189 for AUS and 190 for SA and WA in AUS. All the best


VET normally takes 15 to 18 weeks time. (My advice is to contact after 12 weeks to progress fast)
Verification: They will generally contact (phone call)the previous employer reference. If not satisfied will contact current employer reference.


Also, In my opinion, VET will consider you work experience for last two employment. Iam not sure about you exp . for Aug'06 till Sep'07. More details needed. 

docs: Relieving letter and appraisal letter(if any) need to be attached.


Keep in touch


----------



## Achiever27

sivakumar s s said:


> I am analysing and typing for you in the meanwhile. Any way thanks for your enthusiasm.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Achiever27,
> 
> I am quite happy to say that have a got a very good profile . Your anzsco Code : *222311*
> Your are eligible for 189 for AUS and 190 for SA and WA in AUS. All the best
> 
> 
> VET normally takes 15 to 18 weeks time. (My advice is to contact after 12 weeks to progress fast)
> Verification: They will generally contact (phone call)the previous employer reference. If not satisfied will contact current employer reference.
> 
> 
> Also, In my opinion, VET will consider you work experience for last two employment. Iam not sure about you exp . for Aug'06 till Sep'07. More details needed.
> 
> docs: Relieving letter and appraisal letter(if any) need to be attached.
> 
> 
> Keep in touch


Thanks Siva 
Am I eligible for 189visa as Financial investment adviser is not on SOL? Moreover, NSW is showing this occupation for state nomination so hoping for that.
My agent advised to pay 630 + 150 (3 employment chk) as VET assess fee.
If Aug'06 till Sep'07 will not be considered then what's the point?

For PTA also they'll consider?


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi sheeba,
> 
> I am really delighted to get these words from you and I am grateful to provide some useful tips to our fellow expats. Very interesting question.
> 
> If you are sending colour scanned copy of original certificates then attestation is not needed. However, It is safer to take attestation from notary public or lawyers or police commissioner or MARA agent. There are chances that CO of VET may ask for certification/attestation of any documents which is illegible.
> 
> Other wise you can take b/w photocopy and get attestation from authorized person, Scan it and upload in the VET site. This is much simple.
> 
> No need to send any documents by post. It is not mandatory
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


Thanks Siva 

It's nice to get a detailed explanation.

All the best for your grant. 

Regards

Sheeba


----------



## sivakumar s s

Achiever27 said:


> Thanks Siva
> Am I eligible for 189visa as Financial investment adviser is not on SOL? Moreover, NSW is showing this occupation for state nomination so hoping for that.
> My agent advised to pay 630 + 150 (3 employment chk) as VET assess fee.
> If Aug'06 till Sep'07 will not be considered then what's the point?
> 
> For PTA also they'll consider?


Point here is nominated occupation (ur work experience) and ur education background must be equivalent to Australian standard.

If 
your nominated occupation is closely related to your graduation(not MBA in 2010),
then you can add that employment (Aug'06 till Sep'07 ).
pay 630 + 150 (3 employment chk) as VET assess fee.

Else
Based on MBA ignore employment (Aug'06 till Sep'07 ) and try to get points from IELTS and/or SS to achieve 60 points 
NSW nomination is very minimal (only 1000 applicants) at a time and you need to wait for that opening slot.
pay 630 + 80 (2 employment chk) as VET assess fee.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Thanks Siva
> 
> It's nice to get a detailed explanation.
> 
> All the best for your grant.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheeba


Thanks Sheeba for your wishes to get grant.

I am still in middle of the process and I have miles to go.

Waiting for EOI and PTA. Also Iam keen to try in IELTS to get more points.

What about your IELTS? IELTS 7(all module) is mandatory for your occupation. 

Process IELTS and VET in parellel. Once you submitted your VET apply for IELTS.


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks Sheeba for your wishes to get grant.
> 
> I am still in middle of the process and I have miles to go.
> 
> Waiting for EOI and PTA. Also Iam keen to try in IELTS to get more points.
> 
> What about your IELTS? IELTS 7(all module) is mandatory for your occupation.
> 
> Process IELTS and VET in parellel. Once you submitted your VET apply for IELTS.


Hi Siva

My ielts is in december. Yes I will submit documents for VET and then start preparing for ielts. Iam waiting for my reference letter from India. 

So you already submitted EOI?

All the best for your ielts.

Sheebs


----------



## SachinPo

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi sheeba,
> 
> I am really delighted to get these words from you and I am grateful to provide some useful tips to our fellow expats. Very interesting question.
> 
> If you are sending colour scanned copy of original certificates then attestation is not needed. However, It is safer to take attestation from notary public or lawyers or police commissioner or MARA agent. There are chances that CO of VET may ask for certification/attestation of any documents which is illegible.
> 
> Other wise you can take b/w photocopy and get attestation from authorized person, Scan it and upload in the VET site. This is much simple.
> 
> No need to send any documents by post. It is not mandatory
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


Though uploading color scans is half work done, sending attested b&w copies makes it sure that ball is not in our court.. most of the times, VETASSES asks for attested docs as well before the case verification begins.. so if u dnt want to delay ur assessment report, better send attested copies as well..


----------



## sivakumar s s

SachinPo said:


> Though uploading color scans is half work done, sending attested b&w copies makes it sure that ball is not in our court.. most of the times, VETASSES asks for attested docs as well before the case verification begins.. so if u dnt want to delay ur assessment report, better send attested copies as well..


*I take b/w photocopy and get attestation from authorized person, Scanned it and uploaded in the VET site. This is much simple.* It had saved my time and didn't bounced back. 

Also please go through this forum. some of the expats had just uploaded colored scanned copy alone(without attestation) and got assessed without any delay. 

Instead if sending any docs to VET itself takes 4-5days by Express courier(DHL).

Also if not lodged through online then it could takes 2 weeks (from docs received to Lodged date) to get a in-progress status.

Also have a look at FAQ in this site: Required Documents (General Occupations, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS 


*I still insist it is not mandatory to send by post. VET MAY contact in-case the scanned copy is blurred or illegible and couldn't find the certification as "TRUE COPY ATTESTED" on any of the document*


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> I take b/w photocopy and get attestation from authorized person, Scanned it and uploaded in the VET site. This is much simple. It had saved my time and didn't bounced back.
> 
> Also please go through this forum. some of the expats had just uploaded colored scanned copy alone(without attestation) and got assessed without any delay.
> 
> Instead if sending any docs to VET itself takes 4-5days by Express courier(DHL).
> 
> Also if not lodged through online then it could takes 2 weeks (from docs received to Lodged date) to get a in-progress status.
> 
> Also have a look at FAQ in this site: Required Documents (General Occupations, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS
> 
> I still insist it is not mandatory to send by post. VET MAY contact in-case the scanned copy is blurred or illegible and couldn't find the certification as "TRUE COPY ATTESTED" on any of the document


Thank you so much for your elaborate explanation again. All the best...time to concentrate on your iels Hihi...tc


----------



## Achiever27

sivakumar s s said:


> Point here is nominated occupation (ur work experience) and ur education background must be equivalent to Australian standard.
> 
> If
> your nominated occupation is closely related to your graduation(not MBA in 2010),
> then you can add that employment (Aug'06 till Sep'07 ).
> pay 630 + 150 (3 employment chk) as VET assess fee.
> 
> Else
> Based on MBA ignore employment (Aug'06 till Sep'07 ) and try to get points from IELTS and/or SS to achieve 60 points
> NSW nomination is very minimal (only 1000 applicants) at a time and you need to wait for that opening slot.
> pay 630 + 80 (2 employment chk) as VET assess fee.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:



Hi Siva,

I've done BBA (Graduation - fulltime) from 2003 to 2006.. I hope this is related to nominated occup (Financial investment adviser)..
so I guess I'll go for 3 employment chk.. what do u say?


----------



## Achiever27

Sheeb said:


> How many pay slips are you providing for each job?
> 
> Are you planning to apply online? If so is attestation required for the documents
> 
> Iam also planning to apply for VET end of this month.
> 
> sheeba


Hi Sheeba

My consultant has advised to submit 4-5 payslips per year per employment.

I am applying online and got documents attested by Notary Public.

Somehow I am not able to reply to private messages.. dunno why?


----------



## Sheeb

Achiever27 said:


> Hi Sheeba
> 
> My consultant has advised to submit 4-5 payslips per year per employment.
> 
> I am applying online and got documents attested by Notary Public.
> 
> Somehow I am not able to reply to private messages.. dunno why?


You can reply to any one through private messages after 5 posts.


----------



## Achiever27

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Achiever,
> 
> share you education details for primary, secondary, graduation.
> 
> work details:
> 2006 -2007 period : do you have any payslips. Also do you want to count this period for assessment.
> VET may not considered this period.
> 
> however you can lodge Advisory service to VET to get clarified.
> 
> Also you completed MBA is 2010. So you will be assessed easily after MBA .
> 
> feel free to touch with me.
> 
> All the best
> Siva


Hi Siva,

My education details are:
Xth - 2000 to 2001
XIIth - 2002 to 2003
BBA - 2003 to 2006
MBA - 2008 to 2010

I am concerened about my current work exp as it is not a big firm and I get paid in cash. I worked as Investment adviser and I have following supported docs:
Appointment letter, experience letter detailing job description, salary slips and ITR ecopy of current year only.

Are these sufficent coz I don't have any other documents?

Please advice..


----------



## sivakumar s s

Achiever27 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I've done BBA (Graduation - fulltime) from 2003 to 2006.. I hope this is related to nominated occup (Financial investment adviser)..
> so I guess I'll go for 3 employment chk.. what do u say?


Dear Achiever27, 

You are right and can proceed with 3 employment.
I assume your both BBA and MBA course have closely related to below points.

All the bestlane:

Siva

Not forget to add some these tasks in all your employment reference letter which should be attested by notary public.

your anzsco code: *222311*


interviewing prospective clients to determine financial status and objectives, discussing financial options and developing financial plans and investment strategies
monitoring investment performance, and reviewing and revising investment plans based on modified needs and changes in markets
recommending and arranging insurance cover for clients
arranging to buy and sell stocks and bonds for clients
advising on investment strategies, sources of funds and the distribution of earnings
setting financial objectives, and developing and implementing strategies for achieving the financial objectives
managing funds raised from personal superannuation savings policies and unit trusts
assisting in meeting superannuation compliance requirements
directing the collection of financial, accounting and investment information and the preparation of budgets, reports, forecasts and statutory returns
may refer clients to other organisations to obtain services outlined in financial plans


----------



## sivakumar s s

Achiever27 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> My education details are:
> Xth - 2000 to 2001
> XIIth - 2002 to 2003
> BBA - 2003 to 2006
> MBA - 2008 to 2010
> 
> I am concerened about my current work exp as it is not a big firm and I get paid in cash. I worked as Investment adviser and I have following supported docs:
> Appointment letter, experience letter detailing job description, salary slips and ITR ecopy of current year only.
> 
> Are these sufficent coz I don't have any other documents?
> 
> Please advice..


hope u could have got relevant information in my reply to your private message. If not pls revert back and I will post it in this thread.


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Achiever27,
> 
> You are right and can proceed with 3 employment.
> I assume your both BBA and MBA course have closely related to below points.
> 
> All the bestlane:
> 
> Siva
> 
> Not forget to add some these tasks in all your employment reference letter which should be attested by notary public.
> 
> your anzsco code: 222311
> 
> 
> [*]interviewing prospective clients to determine financial status and objectives, discussing financial options and developing financial plans and investment strategies
> [*]monitoring investment performance, and reviewing and revising investment plans based on modified needs and changes in markets
> [*]recommending and arranging insurance cover for clients
> [*]arranging to buy and sell stocks and bonds for clients
> [*]advising on investment strategies, sources of funds and the distribution of earnings
> [*]setting financial objectives, and developing and implementing strategies for achieving the financial objectives
> [*]managing funds raised from personal superannuation savings policies and unit trusts
> [*]assisting in meeting superannuation compliance requirements
> [*]directing the collection of financial, accounting and investment information and the preparation of budgets, reports, forecasts and statutory returns
> [*]may refer clients to other organisations to obtain services outlined in financial plans


Hi Siva

Sorry to bother you...where do I find the job description for vocational education teacher?

Sheeba


----------



## Achiever27

sivakumar s s said:


> hope u could have got relevant information in my reply to your private message. If not pls revert back and I will post it in this thread.


Thanks Siva.. Your reply and advice is much appreciated..

I am a question bank so will keep popping questions


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Hi Siva
> 
> Sorry to bother you...where do I find the job description for vocational education teacher?
> 
> Sheeba


No worries. I guess I cant be dormant from this thread! 

Coz I suffered lot with little ideas about AUS process. I believed only what my agent said. But things changes, Once I joined this forum in aug/sep. 

Also, I wasted this whole year. I spend first 4 months for IELTS, later approached an agent in may and processed for VET in June and now re-assess for PTA.
*Hence, I feel no one should suffer and waste time like me.*
Hats off to this forum. 



For you *242211*

ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa

and your TASKS were:


identifying the various needs of students and creating effective learning options to meet these needs
liaising with individuals, industry and education sectors to ensure provision of relevant programs and services
planning, designing and developing course curriculum and method of instruction
advising students on courses and related matters
teaching students using teaching aids including presentation of lesson materials, discussions, workshops, laboratory sessions, multimedia aids and computer tutorials
marking and grading students' assignments, papers and exams and providing feedback to students about their progress
maintaining records of students' progress, attendance and training activities
consulting with Education Managers, Librarians, Student Counsellors and other support staff
:welcome: to support fellow expats


----------



## dr_max

Finally, I got the VETASSESS outcome letter (positive) two hours ago. They only considered 3 years of experience which came after finishing my master degree which is the highly relevant degree to field I am in now. My Bachelor degree is at a different field.

All the best to everyone waiting for the assessment results.


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> No worries. I guess I cant be dormant from this thread!
> 
> Coz I suffered lot with little ideas about AUS process. I believed only what my agent said. But things changes, Once I joined this forum in aug/sep.
> 
> Also, I wasted this whole year. I spend first 4 months for IELTS, later approached an agent in may and processed for VET in June and now re-assess for PTA.
> Hence, I feel no one should suffer and waste time like me.
> Hats off to this forum.
> 
> For you 242211
> 
> ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa
> 
> and your TASKS were:
> 
> 
> [*]identifying the various needs of students and creating effective learning options to meet these needs
> [*]liaising with individuals, industry and education sectors to ensure provision of relevant programs and services
> [*]planning, designing and developing course curriculum and method of instruction
> [*]advising students on courses and related matters
> [*]teaching students using teaching aids including presentation of lesson materials, discussions, workshops, laboratory sessions, multimedia aids and computer tutorials
> [*]marking and grading students' assignments, papers and exams and providing feedback to students about their progress
> [*]maintaining records of students' progress, attendance and training activities
> [*]consulting with Education Managers, Librarians, Student Counsellors and other support staff
> :welcome: to support fellow expats


Siva,

There are many who are not bothered about others...but I see that you spend so much time helping people in this forum...hats off to you....God bless you

And thanks for the information

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

Achiever27 said:


> Thanks Siva.. Your reply and advice is much appreciated..
> 
> I am a question bank so will keep popping questions


Maybe we must allow Siva to be dormant for some time so that he can prepare for his ielts....so lets keep our question bank filled till Nov 22....hihi


----------



## Sheeb

dr_max said:


> Finally, I got the VETASSESS outcome letter (positive) two hours ago. They only considered 3 years of experience which came after finishing my master degree which is the highly relevant degree to field I am in now. My Bachelor degree is at a different field.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for the assessment results.


Hi Dr. Max
Congrats
Good to know that. 
All the best for your next step.

Regards
Sheeba


----------



## sameer7106

dr_max said:


> Finally, I got the VETASSESS outcome letter (positive) two hours ago. They only considered 3 years of experience which came after finishing my master degree which is the highly relevant degree to field I am in now. My Bachelor degree is at a different field.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for the assessment results.


congrats bro!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Finally, I got the VETASSESS outcome letter (positive) two hours ago. They only considered 3 years of experience which came after finishing my master degree which is the highly relevant degree to field I am in now. My Bachelor degree is at a different field.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for the assessment results.


Many heartiest congratulations MAX,

In Outcome letter, what ever we are getting is the minimum requirement years for your Nominated occupation as suggested by my agent.

Not need to bother as it is not given in Point test advisory letter.

Any way PTA is not needed for you.

Prepare all document in ready state and money as well for VISA
lane: Invite will reach u in 2 weeks. SA is so prefect and globally, it is one of the BEST host state for migrants. In addition as per current trend, SA 190 is the quickest way to reach AUS which is less than 2 months provided PCC and medicals should be cleared from our end asap.


I am also in same boat as my bachelor degree and Ist master degree is not related to my nominated occupation But my IInd masters degree is related. In spite of 10 years they assessed me for only last one year. So I had applied for PTA (another 10weeks?) But agent insisted me process PTA and EOI simultaneously. Also, once again going to try my chance in IELTS on Nov 22nd.


Last but not least, I am the first person to give a LIKE for your POST in this forum. :juggle: also for Sheeba and Achiever27. ha ha....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Maybe we must allow Siva to be dormant for some time so that he can prepare for his ielts....so lets keep our question bank filled till Nov 22....hihi


I hope the question bank could be reduced. So when are you and Achiever going to submit the documents. All the best
Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Siva,
> 
> There are many who are not bothered about others...but I see that you spend so much time helping people in this forum...hats off to you....God bless you
> 
> And thanks for the information
> 
> Sheeba


What u said is absolutely true. Even in this forum.......few were there, might be have no time (ha ha......)to say thanks/ greet other's success.

However, Many good people like USHA, CANCERIAN RULES, GARY helped me lot.

Now it's my time....:second:

Let your wishes and God bless will make me to settle in Adelaide soon.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

dr_max said:


> Finally, I got the VETASSESS outcome letter (positive) two hours ago. They only considered 3 years of experience which came after finishing my master degree which is the highly relevant degree to field I am in now. My Bachelor degree is at a different field.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for the assessment results.


Congrats !!!


----------



## Sheeb

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats !!!


Thank you Usha for being very supportive to the members of this forum...(as quoted by Siva).

Will be in touch with you as I submit my documents for VET

Regards

Sheeba


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Thank you Usha for being very supportive to the members of this forum...(as quoted by Siva).
> 
> Will be in touch with you as I submit my documents for VET
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheeba


Yes Sheeba, you got the Right Person.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Okay I wasn't available for sometime on this forum and the update which I have as on date -

Got PCC for self & spouse

Medical to be scheduled (Caught Cold) so wanted to avoid giving medicals

Visa not yet lodged, however application is ready to be lodged... That's all as of not.. M jus waiting for my visa to be lodged asap.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Sheeb said:


> Thank you Usha for being very supportive to the members of this forum...(as quoted by Siva).
> 
> Will be in touch with you as I submit my documents for VET
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheeba


Would be more than happy to help you, Sheeba


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Okay I wasn't available for sometime on this forum and the update which I have as on date -
> 
> Got PCC for self & spouse
> 
> Medical to be scheduled (Caught Cold) so wanted to avoid giving medicals
> 
> Visa not yet lodged, however application is ready to be lodged... That's all as of not.. M jus waiting for my visa to be lodged asap.


Hi vaibhavm, 

Welcome back. All the best for your visa appl.


----------



## dr_max

sivakumar s s said:


> Many heartiest congratulations MAX,
> 
> In Outcome letter, what ever we are getting is the minimum requirement years for your Nominated occupation as suggested by my agent.
> 
> Not need to bother as it is not given in Point test advisory letter.
> 
> Any way PTA is not needed for you.
> 
> Prepare all document in ready state and money as well for VISA
> lane: Invite will reach u in 2 weeks. SA is so prefect and globally, it is one of the BEST host state for migrants. In addition as per current trend, SA 190 is the quickest way to reach AUS which is less than 2 months provided PCC and medicals should be cleared from our end asap.
> 
> 
> I am also in same boat as my bachelor degree and Ist master degree is not related to my nominated occupation But my IInd masters degree is related. In spite of 10 years they assessed me for only last one year. So I had applied for PTA (another 10weeks?) But agent insisted me process PTA and EOI simultaneously. Also, once again going to try my chance in IELTS on Nov 22nd.
> 
> 
> Last but not least, I am the first person to give a LIKE for your POST in this forum. :juggle: also for Sheeba and Achiever27. ha ha....


Thanks Siva. 
If SA takes only two weeks, these means that you will get your invitation by the end of this week, right?
By the way, do you really need to set for the IELTS again?

For lodging the VISA, does payment comes at the beginning or at the end?
It would be a lot of money to prepare. So, can I apply for myself only and then add my family later?


----------



## dr_max

sameer7106 said:


> congrats bro!!


Thanks. Good luck to you too.


----------



## dr_max

Sheeb said:


> Hi Dr. Max
> Congrats
> Good to know that.
> All the best for your next step.
> 
> Regards
> Sheeba


Thank you. All the best to you too.


----------



## dr_max

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats !!!


Thanks Usha.

I have a question regarding lodging the visa and including my family. Does payment comes at the beginning or at the end of lodging the visa?
It would be a lot of money to prepare. So, can I apply for myself only and then add my family later?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

dr_max said:


> Thanks Usha.
> 
> I have a question regarding lodging the visa and including my family. Does payment comes at the beginning or at the end of lodging the visa?
> It would be a lot of money to prepare. So, can I apply for myself only and then add my family later?


We need to pay the visa fee upfront along with the visa application. You need to include all family members in your application form (migrating members), and pay fees for all. 

Adding family members later - don't think it is an easy process.

All the best.


----------



## vaibhavm23

dr_max said:


> Thanks Usha.
> 
> I have a question regarding lodging the visa and including my family. Does payment comes at the beginning or at the end of lodging the visa?
> It would be a lot of money to prepare. So, can I apply for myself only and then add my family later?


I would agree with what Usha has said, If you can add the dependents now it would be better and you would have a chance to clear all the application. Declaring your spouse/Children/Parents as dependent later may be a costly affair.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi vaibhavm,
> 
> Welcome back. All the best for your visa appl.


Hi Usha, Thanks...

BTW if you have got the passport renewed and if police verification was carried out during the renewal of the passport than you can get the PCC for self in a couple of days of time.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Hi Usha, Thanks...
> 
> BTW if you have got the passport renewed and if police verification was carried out during the renewal of the passport than you can get the PCC for self in a couple of days of time.


There was no police verification for my passport renewal. I took the appointment, visited PSK, and the new passport was sent to me by speed post that evening itself. On checking with PSK about PCC, they said it will not take more than a weeks' time.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> There was no police verification for my passport renewal. I took the appointment, visited PSK, and the new passport was sent to me by speed post that evening itself. On checking with PSK about PCC, they said it will not take more than a weeks' time.


OKay the typical scenario in UP is like, you apply for PCC and police personal visits or calls you after 10 days or a week, then he send the report to LIU (Local Intelligence Unit) and then the LIU guy takes around 10 days of time and submits the report, the update takes around another 5-10 days of time to reflect in the system and to get an intimation through SMS. 

The day you get the sms, you will visit the PSK with your acknowledgment receipt, and again get the sign of APO/RPO as the case may be, a print of the PCC is done and provided in the eve.

Now it totally depends on the Police and LIU unit of your state how active they are.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> OKay the typical scenario in UP is like, you apply for PCC and police personal visits or calls you after 10 days or a week, then he send the report to LIU (Local Intelligence Unit) and then the LIU guy takes around 10 days of time and submits the report, the update takes around another 5-10 days of time to reflect in the system and to get an intimation through SMS.
> 
> The day you get the sms, you will visit the PSK with your acknowledgment receipt, and again get the sign of APO/RPO as the case may be, a print of the PCC is done and provided in the eve.
> 
> Now it totally depends on the Police and LIU unit of your state how active they are.


Thanks vaibhav for the details. Don't know how it is here in Kerala. Shall apply asap.


----------



## Achiever27

sivakumar s s said:


> hope u could have got relevant information in my reply to your private message. If not pls revert back and I will post it in this thread.


Hi Siva,

I guess I am falling short of work experience  Could you plz advice how many years of relevant work exp is reqd to be eligible for state nomination?? 

Is it 3yrs in last 5 yrs??

Also if I pay 630 + 150 (for 3 employment) is PTA covered in it??

Looking forward for your reply..

Regards!!


----------



## Achiever27

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thanks vaibhav for the details. Don't know how it is here in Kerala. Shall apply asap.


Hi Usha,


I guess I am falling short of work experience Could you plz advice how many years of relevant work exp is reqd to be eligible for state nomination?? 

Is it 3yrs in last 5 yrs??

Also if I pay 630 + 150 (for 3 employment) is PTA covered in it??

Looking forward for your reply..

Regards!!


----------



## PreethiS

vetasses assessment took 3 months of time. They do not give any points. They mention their opinion about the procured qualification relevant to Australian edu system.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Achiever27 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I guess I am falling short of work experience  Could you plz advice how many years of relevant work exp is reqd to be eligible for state nomination??
> 
> Is it 3yrs in last 5 yrs??
> 
> Also if I pay 630 + 150 (for 3 employment) is PTA covered in it??
> 
> Looking forward for your reply..
> 
> Regards!!


Hi Achiever27,


It depends on state to state. Pls find the details in my pvt msg. 

Now focus on skill assessment and state nomination is next stage.

VET will provide assessment about qualification and work experience is related to Nominated occupation.
PTA for each employment



PTA is covered in this fee you mentioned.


All the best
Siva


----------



## Sheeb

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thanks vaibhav for the details. Don't know how it is here in Kerala. Shall apply asap.


Hi Usha

Iam currently working in Bahrain. But I will be getting attestation in India for all the documents. Could you please let me know if it is valid.

Regards

Sheeba


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Sheeb said:


> Hi Usha
> 
> Iam currently working in Bahrain. But I will be getting attestation in India for all the documents. Could you please let me know if it is valid.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheeba



It is valid.


----------



## padmakarrao

Sheeb said:


> Hi Usha
> 
> Iam currently working in Bahrain. But I will be getting attestation in India for all the documents. Could you please let me know if it is valid.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sheeba


Hi Sheeba,


It is perfectly alright, the logic of attestation is someone of legal capacity has checked and seen the original and confirmed the photocopy is of the original.

Though in current scenario there is no need of attestation, if you look on Vetassess site or DIBP, they clearly mentions that they need color scan copy of your docs. Most of my docs submitted were color scans only. A few i got attested, as while i was logging-in my application, my agent wanted attestation, Which i later said i would not do, as it is sheer wastage of time and money.

Cheers


----------



## Usha Abhilash

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Sheeba,
> 
> 
> It is perfectly alright, the logic of attestation is someone of legal capacity has checked and seen the original and confirmed the photocopy is of the original.
> 
> Though in current scenario there is no need of attestation, if you look on Vetassess site or DIBP, they clearly mentions that they need color scan copy of your docs. Most of my docs submitted were color scans only. A few i got attested, as while i was logging-in my application, my agent wanted attestation, Which i later said i would not do, as it is sheer wastage of time and money.
> 
> Cheers


True. I had uploaded the colour scans of all documents.

In my case VET asked for attested copies of passport and qualification documents. 

My passport was taken 10 years back and the photo in it didn't resemble my latest photograph. I had obtained a duplicate degree certificate as I had lost my original one. May be due to these reasons they had asked for attested copies.


----------



## annie_chow

Hello everyone

Can someone please tell me from experience how long it takes for the status on the online page to change from Completed to Negative/Positive? And is there a possibility that this might happen even after their working hours? 

I'm sure its been discussed in this thread somewhere but right now I'm too nervous to actually go back searching for it.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me out over here.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

annie_chow said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Can someone please tell me from experience how long it takes for the status on the online page to change from Completed to Negative/Positive? And is there a possibility that this might happen even after their working hours?
> 
> I'm sure its been discussed in this thread somewhere but right now I'm too nervous to actually go back searching for it.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me out over here.


For me it took one day.


----------



## Sheeb

Usha Abhilash said:


> It is valid.


Thanks Usha


----------



## Sheeb

Usha Abhilash said:


> True. I had uploaded the colour scans of all documents.
> 
> In my case VET asked for attested copies of passport and qualification documents.
> 
> My passport was taken 10 years back and the photo in it didn't resemble my latest photograph. I had obtained a duplicate degree certificate as I had lost my original one. May be due to these reasons they had asked for attested copies.


Thanks a lot Usha. Then maybe I also should get only passport and qualifications attested.


----------



## dr_max

annie_chow said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Can someone please tell me from experience how long it takes for the status on the online page to change from Completed to Negative/Positive? And is there a possibility that this might happen even after their working hours?
> 
> I'm sure its been discussed in this thread somewhere but right now I'm too nervous to actually go back searching for it.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me out over here.


When I asked VETASSESS, they said two working days which what actually happened in my case (2:00 am Australian time). You will receive an email about the change of status.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> When I asked VETASSESS, they said two working days which what actually happened in my case (2:00 am Australian time). You will receive an email about the change of status.


It is true DR Max, We will receive email in two days.

Luckily for me, I got outcome on the same day of the changed status to complete (Thursday).
Email i received it on next monday.


----------



## sameer7106

Hi,

Friends i have applied for skill assessment on 18'th oct but its status still showing as "LODGED", could someone please tell me that what would be the next status change and how long will it take????

Regards,


----------



## vaibhavm23

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Friends i have applied for skill assessment on 18'th oct but its status still showing as "LODGED", could someone please tell me that what would be the next status change and how long will it take????
> 
> Regards,


Next Status could be completed or you will get a remarks for additional document required if incase you have missed any document relevant to skill assessment body. you can hibernate say approx 2 months.. coz you will see an update only after 2 months.


----------



## sameer7106

vaibhavm23 said:


> Next Status could be completed or you will get a remarks for additional document required if incase you have missed any document relevant to skill assessment body. you can hibernate say approx 2 months.. coz you will see an update only after 2 months.


Hey Thanks,

i thought it gets changed to processing and then to completed??


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> Hey Thanks,
> 
> i thought it gets changed to processing and then to completed??


Thanks for the information. I will apply next week.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Guys,

I would like to share one good news; Today I got invite for 190 SA.


Regards
Siva


----------



## dr_max

sivakumar s s said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would like to share one good news; Today I got invite for 190 SA.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Siva


Congrats Siva,

I was going to pm you to ask about that.
I think now you do not need to sit for the IELTS, right?


----------



## Achiever27

Guys, I would like to share one good news; Today I got invite for 190 SA. Regards Siva

Congratulations Siva ð


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would like to share one good news; Today I got invite for 190 SA.
> 
> Regards
> Siva


Congrats Siva. May God bless tot and your family.


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would like to share one good news; Today I got invite for 190 SA.
> 
> Regards
> Siva


Congrats Siva. May God bless you and your family.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Achiever27 said:


> Congratulations Siva ð





dr_max said:


> Congrats Siva,
> 
> I was going to pm you to ask about that.
> I think now you do not need to sit for the IELTS, right?


Though IELTS score is not required for 190 visa SA, I feel it is safer to have 10 points because I have to wait for PTA result.

I guess PTA is not mandatory to claim 15 points, but in case CO asks it could support as a work evidence.



Sheeb said:


> Congrats Siva. May God bless you and your family.



Thanks a lot for wishes Dr Max, Sheeba and Achiever27


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Though IELTS score is not required for 190 visa SA, I feel it is safer to have 10 points because I have to wait for PTA result.
> 
> I guess PTA is not mandatory to claim 15 points, but in case CO asks it could support as a work evidence.
> 
> Thanks a lot for wishes Dr Max, Sheeba and Achiever27


All the best for your ielts


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would like to share one good news; Today I got invite for 190 SA.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Siva


Congrats !!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats !!!


Thanks Usha...



Sheeb said:


> All the best for your ielts


Once again Thanks Sheeba...


----------



## thenagpal

hi all..

congrats siva kumar...

can any1 tell me...what is processing time of vetassesss in now a days???


----------



## sivakumar s s

thenagpal said:


> hi all..
> 
> congrats siva kumar...
> 
> can any1 tell me...what is processing time of vetassesss in now a days???


THanks Thenagpal,

10-12 weeks officially, but they drag to 16 weeks, If v didnt contact them in the 12th week.

All the best


----------



## Vinod S

Hi...Have been following this discussion thread for some time now but finally decided to join today. My agent tells me he applied for the skill assessment on Sept 23, 2014 but i don't have any view on it. Is there any way to confirm and follow status if done via an agent. No concerns on his genuineness since he is a registered MARA agent but feel the need to track status and unable to ask him every week.

Cheers and thanks for responding to this.


----------



## Vinod S

Vinod S said:


> Hi...Have been following this discussion thread for some time now but finally decided to join today. My agent tells me he applied for the skill assessment on Sept 23, 2014 but i don't have any view on it. Is there any way to confirm and follow status if done via an agent. No concerns on his genuineness since he is a registered MARA agent but feel the need to track status and unable to ask him every week.
> 
> Cheers and thanks for responding to this.


Further update on my status. I did my IELTS in Sep 2014 with scores 7.5,9,8,8,8


----------



## sivakumar s s

Vinod S said:


> Further update on my status. I did my IELTS in Sep 2014 with scores 7.5,9,8,8,8


If you got login credentials from your agent.

Very well check in the below link
https://www2.skillassess.com/Account/

All the best
Siva


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> If you got login credentials from your agent.
> 
> Very well check in the below link
> https://www2.skillassess.com/Account/
> 
> All the best
> Siva


Hi

I am uploading my documents for vettasessess. Could you please tell me what documents i must upload for " nominated occupation/visa type". I am applying for vocational education teacher, anzsco 242211. 

Sheeb


----------



## Sheeb

Sheeb said:


> Hi
> 
> I am uploading my documents for vettasessess. Could you please tell me what documents i must upload for " nominated occupation/visa type". I am applying for vocational education teacher, anzsco 242211.
> 
> Sheeb


Hi siva

I got all the documents ready . But in the document checklist 3. I see nominated occupation visa type.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Hi siva
> 
> I got all the documents ready . But in the document checklist 3. I see nominated occupation visa type.


Hi Sheeb,

I guess it is not needed to upload anything for Nominated occupation / Visa type.

If you Mention it in the online Application form, it is enough. 

Hope my mail would have help you with the lists of my uploaded documents.


Thanks & Regards
Siva


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Sheeb,
> 
> I guess it is not needed to upload anything for Nominated occupation / Visa type.
> 
> If you Mention it in the online Application form, it is enough.
> 
> Hope my mail would have help you with the lists of my uploaded documents.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Siva


Yes Siva...It was indeed very helpful. If God willing, I will be submitting my documents today.

Sheeba


----------



## dr_max

Hi guys,

Thanks for your help and support. I have got the invitation today.
However, I might have to postpone lodging the visa application till I have the visa fees.

Regards,
Max


----------



## Sheeb

dr_max said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for your help and support. I have got the invitation today.
> However, I might have to postpone lodging the visa application till I have the visa fees.
> 
> Regards,
> Max


Congrats Max


----------



## vaibhavm23

Vinod S said:


> Further update on my status. I did my IELTS in Sep 2014 with scores 7.5,9,8,8,8


What's the fifth module of IELTS? L,W,R,S?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Yes Siva...It was indeed very helpful. If God willing, I will be submitting my documents today.
> 
> Sheeba



Hi Sheeba, 

hope you would uploaded all the docs successfully


----------



## sivakumar s s

vaibhavm23 said:


> What's the fifth module of IELTS? L,W,R,S?


I guess it is OVERALL


----------



## Vinod S

Vinod S said:


> Hi...Have been following this discussion thread for some time now but finally decided to join today. My agent tells me he applied for the skill assessment on Sept 23, 2014 but i don't have any view on it. Is there any way to confirm and follow status if done via an agent. No concerns on his genuineness since he is a registered MARA agent but feel the need to track status and unable to ask him every week.
> 
> Cheers and thanks for responding to this.





sivakumar s s said:


> I guess it is OVERALL


Yes its overall


----------



## Vinod S

Sheeb said:


> Congrats Max


Congratulations Dr Max


----------



## Vinod S

sivakumar s s said:


> If you got login credentials from your agent.
> 
> Very well check in
> 
> All the best
> Siva


Thanks a lot Siva. Much appreciated. My agent hasn't shared any such login details. Do agents share it because i read somewhere that they dont do so. Also i guess there is no other way of tracking it.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Vinod S said:


> Thanks a lot Siva. Much appreciated. My agent hasn't shared any such login details. Do agents share it because i read somewhere that they dont do so. Also i guess there is no other way of tracking it.


Yes generally they try to hide these procedures. 
But I specifically asked for it and also she supposed to share the credentials because i have to make the payment directly.


Feel free to contact you agent and get your credentials.


----------



## dr_max

dr_max said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thanks for your help and support. I have got the invitation today.
> However, I might have to postpone lodging the visa application till I have the visa fees.
> 
> Regards,
> Max





Sheeb said:


> Congrats Max


Thanks Sheeb.


----------



## dr_max

Vinod S said:


> Congratulations Dr Max


Thanks Vinod.


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Sheeba,
> 
> hope you would uploaded all the docs successfully


Yes Siva I uploaded the documents yesterday successfully. God willing I will get the assessment soon. How long did it take for you to get your assessment from vet?

my previous employer refused to give me my payslips. They just gave me a salary statement for last two months. I don't have the bank statements and the tax payment as well. Since I am not in India I was not able to get it.
As proof of my salary. ..I only submitted salary statement for 2010 and salary restructure letter.
I have 9 years and 4 months experience there. 
As proof of my employment I submitted letter from the head and job description from the principal and service letter.

I wonder if they will consider it.

Sheeba


----------



## sameer7106

Sheeb said:


> Yes Siva I uploaded the documents yesterday successfully. God willing I will get the assessment soon. How long did it take for you to get your assessment from vet?
> 
> my previous employer refused to give me my payslips. They just gave me a salary statement for last two months. I don't have the bank statements and the tax payment as well. Since I am not in India I was not able to get it.
> As proof of my salary. ..I only submitted salary statement for 2010 and salary restructure letter.
> I have 9 years and 4 months experience there.
> As proof of my employment I submitted letter from the head and job description from the principal and service letter.
> 
> I wonder if they will consider it.
> 
> Sheeba


All the best for your assessment.......Even my case is similar to yours, i have a work exp of 4 years in total and out of which i have been paid in cash for the first year.....Before applying for assessment i have taken an advisory services from vetassess and they have very clearly indicated that they need an extra evidence for my paid employment. Since my manager was good enough, he has given me in writing (on official letter head) that i have been paid in cash for the initial one year with the breakdown of my salary. 

I have provided last 3 years bank statement and salary slips to show my paid employment. since i do not fall in the income tax bracket so till date i haven't filed a tax return. I hope that vetassess accepts the evidences given by me for the paid employment......Expert's advice on the same would be really appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> All the best for your assessment.......Even my case is similar to yours, i have a work exp of 4 years in total and out of which i have been paid in cash for the first year.....Before applying for assessment i have taken an advisory services from vetassess and they have very clearly indicated that they need an extra evidence for my paid employment. Since my manager was good enough, he has given me in writing (on official letter head) that i have been paid in cash for the initial one year with the breakdown of my salary.
> 
> I have provided last 3 years bank statement and salary slips to show my paid employment. since i do not fall in the income tax bracket so till date i haven't filed a tax return. I hope that vetassess accepts the evidences given by me for the paid employment......Expert's advice on the same would be really appreciated.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Sameer

I hope they accept your evidence. So did you submit the salary slip for all 3 years? I submitted only few months in the beginning and end of my current job and only the last 2 months salary statement for my previous job.


----------



## sameer7106

Sheeb said:


> Hi Sameer
> 
> I hope they accept your evidence. So did you submit the salary slip for all 3 years? I submitted only few months in the beginning and end of my current job and only the last 2 months salary statement for my previous job.


Hi Sheeb,

i have submitted the 2 salary slips from the beginning (these are the ones which my employer gave me on his letter head) and 2 of the last two months. In addition to this i gave an account statement (salary account) of last 3 years. I wish they dont ask the taxation record


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Sheeb,
> 
> i have submitted the 2 salary slips from the beginning (these are the ones which my employer gave me on his letter head) and 2 of the last two months. In addition to this i gave an account statement (salary account) of last 3 years. I wish they dont ask the taxation record


Hi Sameer

Actually in their instruction they have asked for any one document as proof for salary. Since you have your bank statement I don't think it should be a problem


----------



## sameer7106

Sheeb said:


> Hi Sameer
> 
> Actually in their instruction they have asked for any one document as proof for salary. Since you have your bank statement I don't think it should be a problem


Yeah i hope for the same :fingerscrossed:

Sheeb please update your signature so that it would be easier for everyone to know your timeline.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> Yeah i hope for the same :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Sheeb please update your signature so that it would be easier for everyone to know your timeline.


All the best to both of you Sheeba and sameer:fingerscrossed:

Documents are fine for you. Make sure about your employer reference.
If possible ask them to take print out and keep it with them.


After 12 weeks drop a mail to Vetassess about status and same time alert your employer reference.

VET is strongly believing in notarised documents and Employer reference.


Thanks & Regards
Siva


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> Yeah i hope for the same :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Sheeb please update your signature so that it would be easier for everyone to know your timeline.


Actually Sameer iam using my mobile and wonder how to add signature. Please enlighten


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Actually Sameer iam using my mobile and wonder how to add signature. Please enlighten


Goto Quick Links =>

Click Update Signature



..........................


----------



## sivakumar s s

I would like to share you one good news that Today I got PTA results. 

They assessed all my employment.

Hip Hip Hurray!......................................


With god grace's every thing has done. Hope for the same in VISA lodge


----------



## Vinod S

sivakumar s s said:


> I would like to share you one good news that Today I got PTA results.
> 
> They assessed all my employment.
> 
> Hip Hip Hurray!......................................
> 
> 
> With god grace's every thing has done. Hope for the same in VISA lodge


Congrats...and good luck with the final step..


----------



## sivakumar s s

Vinod S said:


> Congrats...and good luck with the final step..


Thanks Lot vinod.

Yes, this is the mega step.:fingerscrossed:

Hope will cross this with god's grace


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> I would like to share you one good news that Today I got PTA results.
> 
> They assessed all my employment.
> 
> Hip Hip Hurray!......................................
> 
> 
> With god grace's every thing has done. Hope for the same in VISA lodge


Though i have already congratulated you in some other thread......but dude its biggest dream for all the expatians......so here i come once again to wish you luck for your next step and hope to see your golden mail soon.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> I would like to share you one good news that Today I got PTA results.
> 
> They assessed all my employment.
> 
> Hip Hip Hurray!......................................
> 
> 
> With god grace's every thing has done. Hope for the same in VISA lodge


Congrats !!!


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

My vetassess status shows completed. When should I expect the results ?


----------



## mithu93ku

Hi mimo88 ,
Within couple of days!


----------



## sameer7106

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My vetassess status shows completed. When should I expect the results ?


Did they called you or your employer prior to this???


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> Though i have already congratulated you in some other thread......but dude its biggest dream for all the expatians......so here i come once again to wish you luck for your next step and hope to see your golden mail soon.



Thanks Lot Sameer.

Hope will get that golden moment soon by god's grace

Getting ready for VISA lodging.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats !!!



Thanks Lot Usha,

All the best for golden moment as said by Sameer



Hope u would have completed FORM 80 for yourself and spouse.

If not please and upload it soon.

Wish you to get Direct Grant


----------



## sivakumar s s

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My vetassess status shows completed. When should I expect the results ?



Have checked it today in portal.

All the best man hope you would have got the result.


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks Lot Sameer.
> 
> Hope will get that golden moment soon by god's grace
> 
> Getting ready for VISA lodging.....


go man do it fast......and all the best for that


----------



## kamranalam

Dear All,
Can anyone help me about recent changes in language test requirement, I believe now toefl also can be consider in Australian immigiration. This is what my agent informed me.


----------



## sivakumar s s

kamranalam said:


> Dear All,
> Can anyone help me about recent changes in language test requirement, I believe now toefl also can be consider in Australian immigiration. This is what my agent informed me.


*Dear No TOEFL.... U r agent misguided you.


IELTS or OET is agreed for Australia immigration dept.*

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)


You must be able to demonstrate that you have at least ‘competent’ English language ability at the time you are invited to apply. To do so, you must show that either:

you are a citizen of and hold a current passport from Canada, New Zealand, the Republic of Ireland, the United Kingdom or the United States of America, or
you have scored at least 6 on each of the four components of speaking, reading, listening and writing in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test, or scored B on each of the four components of an Occupational English Test (OET).
No points are awarded for competent English.

You can receive 10 points for ‘proficient’ English and 20 points for ‘superior’ English. You must provide evidence of:

Proficient English: a score of 7 on each of the four components of speaking, reading, listening and writing in an IELTS test, or a score of B on each of the four components of an OET
Superior English: a score of 8 on each of the four components of speaking, reading, listening and writing in an IELTS test, or a score of A on each of the four components of an OET.
The IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise. You only need to provide the test report form (TRF) number that is on your IELTS certificate. Your IELTS or OET test results must be no older than three years immediately before the day on which you lodge your visa application.


----------



## spikersandhu

From November onwards, DIBP shall accept PTE (Pearson Test of English) for PR candidates. 
The Pearson Test of English General
(Formerly The London Test of English, these are designed to reward positive achievement in English language learning. The tests consist of two parts: a written paper and an interview. 

There are six levels of the General test. Each level is set at one of the CEFR levels.


----------



## VRS

for the information of all,

PTE-A & TOEFL- IBT will be accepted from 23/Nov/2014.

Please find the link below:
Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification of Language Tests, Score and Passports - IMMI 14/076

Good luck all!!


----------



## VRS

kamranalam said:


> Dear All,
> Can anyone help me about recent changes in language test requirement, I believe now toefl also can be consider in Australian immigiration. This is what my agent informed me.


HI, pte & toefl will be accepted from 23 november 2014.

Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification of Language Tests, Score and Passports - IMMI 14/076


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> HI, pte & toefl will be accepted from 23 november 2014.
> 
> Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification of Language Tests, Score and Passports - IMMI 14/076



Big applause......

IELTS monopoly will come down. 

Newbie would :rockon:


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> big applause......
> 
> Ielts monopoly will come down.
> 
> Newbie would :rockon:


yes.... Poisonous snake ielts! Ridiculous! Ielts no more!!


----------



## mithu93ku

I would not say " No more IELTS"; however, I am against the monopoly. Monopoly always creates unfair business which hurts many aspirants. Thanks DIBP to include others English language testing authorities.


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> yes.... Poisonous snake ielts! Ridiculous! Ielts no more!!


Well VRS,

I am going to touch that demon in two days.

Though this new IELTS score is not needed for me at this stage, as I registered it two months back just dont wanna ignore it.


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Well VRS,
> 
> I am going to touch that demon in two days.
> 
> Though this new IELTS score is not needed for me at this stage, as I registered it two months back just dont wanna ignore it.


Good luck SKSS


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> Well VRS,
> 
> I am going to touch that demon in two days.
> 
> Though this new IELTS score is not needed for me at this stage, as I registered it two months back just dont wanna ignore it.


All the best bro.......

I have my IELTS on 13 dec and i am still struggling with the writing part


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> All the best to both of you Sheeba and sameer:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Documents are fine for you. Make sure about your employer reference.
> If possible ask them to take print out and keep it with them.
> 
> After 12 weeks drop a mail to Vetassess about status and same time alert your employer reference.
> 
> VET is strongly believing in notarised documents and Employer reference.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Siva


Thanks. I told my employer to take a print of my details. I shall call vet after 12 weeks
Thanks for your advice. 
Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

Vinod S said:


> Congrats...and good luck with the final step..


Hi Siva

Congrats. Hope the process speeds up for you. 

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Big applause......
> 
> IELTS monopoly will come down.
> 
> Newbie would :rockon:


That's true. 

I have my ielts on Dec 4. I wish I had known this earlier hi hi


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Well VRS,
> 
> I am going to touch that demon in two days.
> 
> Though this new IELTS score is not needed for me at this stage, as I registered it two months back just dont wanna ignore it.


All the best


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> All the best bro.......
> 
> I have my IELTS on 13 dec and i am still struggling with the writing part


Cheer up Sameer

We may have to memorise some key words. Hihi....long time since I studied like this. Hihi
All the best. Let's be confident in scoring 8 ... 
Sheeba


----------



## sameer7106

Sheeb said:


> Cheer up Sameer
> 
> We may have to memorise some key words. Hihi....long time since I studied like this. Hihi
> All the best. Let's be confident in scoring 8 ...
> Sheeba


Thanks for your wishes sheeba, i am in need of this


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Sheeb said:


> Thanks. I told my employer to take a print of my details. I shall call vet after 12 weeks
> Thanks for your advice.
> Sheeba


Sheeb, 

It would be better if you take the printout yourself and handover to your HR. 

Inspite of doing all these, in my case, Vet called the landline and the HR Head was one leave that day . They spoke to another person in HR and took the details. 

All the best.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> All the best bro.......
> 
> I have my IELTS on 13 dec and i am still struggling with the writing part


Thanks Sameer




VRS said:


> Good luck SKSS


Thanks VRS



Frens,

Really my preparation is very bad. Just going to attempt it as I register it about two months back and that time I have thought 189 Visa.


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> mimo88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> My vetassess status shows completed. When should I expect the results ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have checked it today in portal.
> 
> All the best man hope you would have got the result.
Click to expand...


You should get it in 24 hours.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> All the best


Thanks Sheeba


----------



## sameer7106

Is TOEFL easier than IELTS???? I am asking this because i found so many people are happy to see this new enterant to show our proficiency in english to Aussie immigration dept.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sameer7106 said:


> Is TOEFL easier than IELTS???? I am asking this because i found so many people are happy to see this new enterant to show our proficiency in english to Aussie immigration dept.


The happiness is because the IELTS monopoly has ended, people have more than one option.


----------



## vaibhavm23

cancerianlrules said:


> The happiness is because the IELTS monopoly has ended, people have more than one option.


Thats true.. What I have noticed personally.. that IELTS gives a lesser score so that you reappear in the exam. The appeal also cost you money... Coz with my exam I was pretty sure to get good in all the 4 components, but didn't happened so.


----------



## vaibhavm23

BTW is there anyone in this group who has lodged the Visa in October and Patiently waiting for the CO to be assigned?


----------



## cancerianlrules

vaibhavm23 said:


> Thats true.. What I have noticed personally.. that IELTS gives a lesser score so that you reappear in the exam. The appeal also cost you money... Coz with my exam I was pretty sure to get good in all the 4 components, but didn't happened so.


Me and a lot others got desired score in first attempt! 

I don't believe this to be true! My opinion.


----------



## Manan_20

vaibhavm23 said:


> BTW is there anyone in this group who has lodged the Visa in October and Patiently waiting for the CO to be assigned?


I did it on the same date as yours. Now let's see how long it will take.


----------



## VRS

vaibhavm23 said:


> Thats true.. What I have noticed personally.. that IELTS gives a lesser score so that you reappear in the exam. The appeal also cost you money... Coz with my exam I was pretty sure to get good in all the 4 components, but didn't happened so.


It is absolutely true, they cheat people.


----------



## VRS

Manan_20 said:


> I did it on the same date as yours. Now let's see how long it will take.


Hi, how long will the UK PCC take?? I am waiting for my USA PCC from FBI?


----------



## VRS

cancerianlrules said:


> Me and a lot others got desired score in first attempt!
> 
> I don't believe this to be true! My opinion.


Lucky you!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> BTW is there anyone in this group who has lodged the Visa in October and Patiently waiting for the CO to be assigned?


I belong to the October gang.


----------



## Manan_20

VRS said:


> Hi, how long will the UK PCC take?? I am waiting for my USA PCC from FBI?


From what I have seen on the forum it takes roughly one month and I heard 12 weeks for US PCC.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> vaibhavm23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW is there anyone in this group who has lodged the Visa in October and Patiently waiting for the CO to be assigned?
> 
> 
> 
> I belong to the October gang.
Click to expand...

Hey usha, did you got your PCC and meds done? I have got my PCC done however I am waiting for the CO to get assigned for the meds


----------



## vaibhavm23

cancerianlrules said:


> Me and a lot others got desired score in first attempt!
> 
> I don't believe this to be true! My opinion.


It may be different, coz at the test Centre I met quite a few people who were struggling to get a desired score. In fact a candidate has got 8 in three modules and 6.5 in another module bringing the overall score less than 8.


----------



## Manan_20

vaibhavm23 said:


> Hey usha, did you got your PCC and meds done? I have got my PCC done however I am waiting for the CO to get assigned for the meds


Hi I applied in October too. And from what I understand you don't need co to get your mom dicals done. Once you file for visa system will generate hap Id which you can use to do your medicals.


Manan


----------



## VRS

Manan_20 said:


> VRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, how long will the UK PCC take?? I am waiting for my USA PCC from FBI?
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have seen on the forum it takes roughly one month and I heard 12 weeks for US PCC.
Click to expand...


Thank you manan


----------



## VRS

vaibhavm23 said:


> Usha Abhilash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaibhavm23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW is there anyone in this group who has lodged the Visa in October and Patiently waiting for the CO to be assigned?
> 
> 
> 
> I belong to the October gang.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey usha, did you got your PCC and meds done? I have got my PCC done however I am waiting for the CO to get assigned for the meds
Click to expand...


Please get your medicals done ASAP. it will be helpful.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Hey usha, did you got your PCC and meds done? I have got my PCC done however I am waiting for the CO to get assigned for the meds


Hi vaibhavm, I did my medicals as well as PCC. You need not wait for CO to do the medicals.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Manan_20 said:


> Hi I applied in October too. And from what I understand you don't need co to get your mom dicals done. Once you file for visa system will generate hap Id which you can use to do your medicals.
> 
> Manan


Well you can mention your visa application no in the medical form, so once you complete the medicals the reports automatically gets linked with your Visa application.

I am planning to get it asap, but somehow its getting delayed.. Probably I should be able to get it done by December 20...


----------



## Sheeb

vaibhavm23 said:


> Well you can mention your visa application no in the medical form, so once you complete the medicals the reports automatically gets linked with your Visa application.
> 
> I am planning to get it asap, but somehow its getting delayed.. Probably I should be able to get it done by December 20...


We ought to do our medicals only after the invitation from state right? 

Sheeba


----------



## vaibhavm23

Sheeb said:


> We ought to do our medicals only after the invitation from state right?
> 
> Sheeba


Well are you talking about state nomination and invitation from the state for filing for visa? If so than yes.. if you have already received an invite from the state than you can do the medicals to give them a decision ready application.


----------



## thenagpal

hi all...

plz suggest ielts or pte for equal to 7


----------



## Sheeb

vaibhavm23 said:


> Well are you talking about state nomination and invitation from the state for filing for visa? If so than yes.. if you have already received an invite from the state than you can do the medicals to give them a decision ready application.


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> I belong to the October gang.


I joined the November group on yesterday.


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> I joined the November group on yesterday.


Congrats Siva. Happy for you. My ielts on Dec 4. I am not motivated to prepare... Any tips? 

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

Usha Abhilash said:


> I belong to the October gang.


All the best Usha. Hope you get your grant soon.

Sheeba


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Congrats Siva. Happy for you. My ielts on Dec 4. I am not motivated to prepare... Any tips?
> 
> Sheeba


Thanks Sheeba,

soon time will come for you to Join.

all the best for IELTS.

Hope it could be a cakewalk for you as you are in the same profession.

Please go through DCIELTS.com

very useful and trendy

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks Sheeba,
> 
> soon time will come for you to Join.
> 
> all the best for IELTS.
> 
> Hope it could be a cakewalk for you as you are in the same profession.
> 
> Please go through DCIELTS.com
> 
> very useful and trendy
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks Sheeba,
> 
> soon time will come for you to Join.
> 
> all the best for IELTS.
> 
> Hope it could be a cakewalk for you as you are in the same profession.
> 
> Please go through DCIELTS.com
> 
> very useful and trendy
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


Dear Siva,

thanks, it will help me too as i'll be appearing for my IELTS on 13'th dec.


----------



## sameer7106

Sheeb said:


> Congrats Siva. Happy for you. My ielts on Dec 4. I am not motivated to prepare... Any tips?
> 
> Sheeba


Just keep on practicing and hope for the best.......Dont get demotivated.


----------



## waitingheadache

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi vaibhavm, I did my medicals as well as PCC. You need not wait for CO to do the medicals.


Hey Usha,
whats up man....after a long time I am seeing your timeline....your are going to me Aussie soon!!!!  great!!!


----------



## spikersandhu

Hello Guys...... I had applied for assessment to VETASSESS on 15th October and today on 27th November the status has changed to Completed from In-Progress. VETASSESS has not contacted my HR as wel......Is it possible for the assessment to be completed in 6 weeks ? Well, hoping for a positive outcome .......!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

waitingheadache said:


> Hey Usha,
> whats up man....after a long time I am seeing your timeline....your are going to me Aussie soon!!!!  great!!!


Hi, waiting for the grant. Wish you all the best for a positive outcome.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Siva,
> 
> thanks, it will help me too as i'll be appearing for my IELTS on 13'th dec.



Hi Sameer,

All the best for your IELTS.


Use time aptly. I didnt focused much as I was busy with Visa application.

Overall Best tips : DCIELTS, RYAN

For speaking try to get a native speaking partner or just prac in front of mirror.

Writing - DCIELTS

Reading - Cambridge materials

Listening - BBC or ABC podcasts.


----------



## sivakumar s s

spikersandhu said:


> Hello Guys...... I had applied for assessment to VETASSESS on 15th October and today on 27th November the status has changed to Completed from In-Progress. VETASSESS has not contacted my HR as wel......Is it possible for the assessment to be completed in 6 weeks ? Well, hoping for a positive outcome .......!


Cool dear.

Tomorrow U will get the Sweet news.

Check ur online a/c every one hour from today 7 pm IST (Melbs 28th 00.00 hrs).


All the best


So It is glad you are going to get in 6 weeks.... I think VET guys are rushing for Vacation ahead....


----------



## spikersandhu

sivakumar s s said:


> Cool dear.
> 
> Tomorrow U will get the Sweet news.
> 
> Check ur online a/c every one hour from today 7 pm IST (Melbs 28th 00.00 hrs).
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> 
> So It is glad you are going to get in 6 weeks.... I think VET guys are rushing for Vacation ahead....


* Thanks for the advice...... yeah I too think they are in a hurry for vacations ahead......but I have also uploaded every document they could ask for .everything colour scanned and notary attested...Form 16, ITR's, Exp letter, reference letters, Pay certificates, My university (Panjab University, Chandigarh)had send them academic transcripts directly..... I don't know what clicked this early decision.... but its good for me......!:juggle:lane::second:*


----------



## sivakumar s s

spikersandhu said:


> * Thanks for the advice...... yeah I too think they are in a hurry for vacations ahead......but I have also uploaded every document they could ask for .everything colour scanned and notary attested...Form 16, ITR's, Exp letter, reference letters, Pay certificates, My university (Panjab University, Chandigarh)had send them academic transcripts directly..... I don't know what clicked this early decision.... but its good for me......!:juggle:lane::second:*


:welcome:

So its party time for you. 


Generally, they took 12 weeks to start process from document verification to employer call.
Its really good.


----------



## VRS

spikersandhu said:


> Hello Guys...... I had applied for assessment to VETASSESS on 15th October and today on 27th November the status has changed to Completed from In-Progress. VETASSESS has not contacted my HR as wel......Is it possible for the assessment to be completed in 6 weeks ? Well, hoping for a positive outcome .......!


YES!! good luck!! You can call them to know your result, they will email you on your request.


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> YES!! good luck!! You can call them to know your result, they will email you on your request.


Vet will never do like that. Rather insist us to wait until the outcome letter published online


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Vet will never do like that. Rather insist us to wait until the outcome letter published online


HELLO BOSS, I HAVE GOT MINE LIKE I STATED. Please dont comment without knowing. You need to call them, they will ask you a set of security questions and they will send you an email. The result on our account will be updated 2 days later.


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> HELLO BOSS, I HAVE GOT MINE LIKE I STATED. Please dont comment without knowing. You need to call them, they will ask you a set of security questions and they will send you an email. The result on our account will be updated 2 days later.


Well boss you may be lucky. Not everyone.

Iam not commenting bluntly. Even I called but response is *please wait..*

Also they triggered a mail like this

************************************

*Dear .....................,


Your application for the Skills Recognition - General Occupations has been completed
and the result letter will be available to download in PDF format from the online portal within 2 business days.
If you have indicated that you also wish to receive a hard copy of the result letter, this will be sent out by the selected mail service.

Please note that VETASSESS cannot disclose the outcome over the phone or email and therefore 
you are requested to wait until you receive the outcome letter

Please note: VETASSESS will contact you by e-mail using the e-mail address you have provided with this application. Please ensure that this email account is checked regularly for status updates.

Status updates will include requests for missing documentation, receipt of requested documentation and the outcome of your assessment.

If you have any query, please send it to [email protected]*

************************************

*No will advice others without valid support*


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Well boss you may be lucky. Not everyone.
> 
> Iam not commenting bluntly. Even I called but response is *please wait..*
> 
> Also they triggered a mail like this
> 
> ************************************
> 
> *Dear .....................,
> 
> 
> Your application for the Skills Recognition - General Occupations has been completed
> and the result letter will be available to download in PDF format from the online portal within 2 business days.
> If you have indicated that you also wish to receive a hard copy of the result letter, this will be sent out by the selected mail service.
> 
> Please note that VETASSESS cannot disclose the outcome over the phone or email and therefore
> you are requested to wait until you receive the outcome letter
> 
> Please note: VETASSESS will contact you by e-mail using the e-mail address you have provided with this application. Please ensure that this email account is checked regularly for status updates.
> 
> Status updates will include requests for missing documentation, receipt of requested documentation and the outcome of your assessment.
> 
> If you have any query, please send it to [email protected]*
> 
> ************************************
> 
> *No will advice others without valid support*




Yes, I have got it the way I have said. You did say it bluntly as you quoted that "Vet never does it".

************
RE: Skilled Migration Assessment - Reference number: XXXXXXXXX Applicant's name: XXXXXX XXXXX XXXXXXXXX

I refer to the above named applicants skills assessment for migration.

Please find attached to this email a PDF copy of your skills assessment result letter.

If you need further assistance, please contact us again at [email protected]. Please quote the application reference number whenever you contact this office or send any correspondence to VETASSESS.

Yours sincerely,
RXXX XXXXXX
administrative officer
SKILLS RECOGNITION GENERAL OCCUPATIONS
VETASSESS_RGBLogo Colour re sized
Level 5, 478 Albert Street
East Melbourne 3002
Victoria Australia
Tel +61 3 9655 4801
Fax +61 3 9654 2773
[email protected]
VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training Services*


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Yes, I have got it the way I have said. You did say it bluntly as you quoted that "Vet never does it".
> 
> ************
> RE: Skilled Migration Assessment - Reference number: XXXXXXXXX Applicant's name: XXXXXX XXXXX XXXXXXXXX
> 
> I refer to the above named applicants skills assessment for migration.
> 
> Please find attached to this email a PDF copy of your skills assessment result letter.
> 
> If you need further assistance, please contact us again at [email protected]. Please quote the application reference number whenever you contact this office or send any correspondence to VETASSESS.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> RXXX XXXXXX
> administrative officer
> SKILLS RECOGNITION GENERAL OCCUPATIONS
> VETASSESS_RGBLogo Colour re sized
> Level 5, 478 Albert Street
> East Melbourne 3002
> Victoria Australia
> Tel +61 3 9655 4801
> Fax +61 3 9654 2773
> [email protected]
> VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training Services*


I posted the evidence for your quotes "Please dont comment without knowing. ".

See it is the basic thing. * If the outcome letter is generated in the portal then it is possible. * Otherwise How it is possible to disclose the outcome. Will they tell Positive or Negative in phone call. *VET will never do*.

*
Did any body in the forum has got outcome result by phone or email before the Letter generation in the portal as suggested by our boss VRS?*

Please validate?


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> I posted the evidence for your quotes "Please dont comment without knowing. ".
> 
> See it is the basic thing. * If the outcome letter is generated in the portal then it is possible. * Otherwise How it is possible to disclose the outcome. Will they tell Positive or Negative in phone call. *VET will never do*.
> 
> *
> Did any body in the forum has got outcome result by phone or email before the Letter generation in the portal as suggested by our boss VRS?*
> 
> Please validate?


Similarly I have posted for you??

Someone validates or not, I do not care. After 1 day from this mail my account carried the same outcome letter.


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> I posted the evidence for your quotes "Please dont comment without knowing. ".
> 
> See it is the basic thing. * If the outcome letter is generated in the portal then it is possible. * Otherwise How it is possible to disclose the outcome. Will they tell Positive or Negative in phone call. *VET will never do*.
> 
> *
> Did any body in the forum has got outcome result by phone or email before the Letter generation in the portal as suggested by our boss VRS?*
> 
> Please validate?


They will never tell you on the phone, instead they will ask you if you want it to be sent on your mail. If you say yes they will do the same on the given mail id. Dis I ever mention they will let you know the result on the phone???


----------



## sivakumar s s

Fine boss this is a healthy debate which helps Newbie's to get clear picture.



VRS said:


> They will never tell you on the phone, instead they will ask you if you want it to be sent on your mail. If you say yes they will do the same on the given mail id. Dis I ever mention they will let you know the result on the phone???





VRS said:


> YES!! good luck!! You can call them to know your result, they will email you on your request.





sivakumar s s said:


> Vet will never do like that. Rather insist us to wait until the outcome letter published online





VRS said:


> HELLO BOSS, I HAVE GOT MINE LIKE I STATED. Please dont comment without knowing. You need to call them, they will ask you a set of security questions and they will send you an email. The result on our account will be updated 2 days later.


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> All the best for your IELTS.
> 
> 
> Use time aptly. I didnt focused much as I was busy with Visa application.
> 
> Overall Best tips : DCIELTS, RYAN
> 
> For speaking try to get a native speaking partner or just prac in front of mirror.
> 
> Writing - DCIELTS
> 
> Reading - Cambridge materials
> 
> Listening - BBC or ABC podcasts.


Thanks a ton Siva......


----------



## sameer7106

spikersandhu said:


> * Thanks for the advice...... yeah I too think they are in a hurry for vacations ahead......but I have also uploaded every document they could ask for .everything colour scanned and notary attested...Form 16, ITR's, Exp letter, reference letters, Pay certificates, My university (Panjab University, Chandigarh)had send them academic transcripts directly..... I don't know what clicked this early decision.... but its good for me......!:juggle:lane::second:*


Hey Mate,

all the very best to u mate......do share ur outcome with us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JayBees

Hello everyone,

My name is Bijoy. Even though I've been following this thread for past 2 months or so, this is my first post. You guys have been very helpful to each other, especially to newbies, and I'm glad to join you all in the journey to destination Oz!

I'm working as an internal auditor for past 9 years, and I already applied for Vetassess assessment on 16th November. I think the result should be out by Feb-Mar. Now I'm preparing for ielts hoping to get 7 in each band.   

Once again cheers to everyone!


----------



## sameer7106

Bijoy Jacob said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Bijoy. Even though I've been following this thread for past 2 months or so, this is my first post. You guys have been very helpful to each other, especially to newbies, and I'm glad to join you all in the journey to destination Oz!
> 
> I'm working as an internal auditor for past 9 years, and I already applied for Vetassess assessment on 16th November. I think the result should be out by Feb-Mar. Now I'm preparing for ielts hoping to get 7 in each band.
> 
> Once again cheers to everyone!


All the best for your journey to Oz


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> All the best for your IELTS.
> 
> Use time aptly. I didnt focused much as I was busy with Visa application.
> 
> Overall Best tips : DCIELTS, RYAN
> 
> For speaking try to get a native speaking partner or just prac in front of mirror.
> 
> Writing - DCIELTS
> 
> Reading - Cambridge materials
> 
> Listening -  BBC or ABC podcasts.


Will they consider acadamic ielts score even if we score lesser? I mean since acadamic is more difficult when compared to general ielts. ..will there be any consideration if we score lesser in academics? 

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

Bijoy Jacob said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Bijoy. Even though I've been following this thread for past 2 months or so, this is my first post. You guys have been very helpful to each other, especially to newbies, and I'm glad to join you all in the journey to destination Oz!
> 
> I'm working as an internal auditor for past 9 years, and I already applied for Vetassess assessment on 16th November. I think the result should be out by Feb-Mar. Now I'm preparing for ielts hoping to get 7 in each band.
> 
> Once again cheers to everyone!


Hi Bijoy

I submitted on Nov 8.
Are you doing general or academic? I have registered for academic. 

My ielts is on dec 4 and I am wondering if I should change to general. If there is no advantage for academics over the general scores I should rethink about it. I am applying for vocational education teacher and my brother adviced that acadamic is better. ..hmm mm. ..now confused. 

Any comments? ?

Sheeba

Sheeba


----------



## JayBees

sameer7106 said:


> All the best for your journey to Oz


Thank you Sameer... Wishing you all the best too. Did you book ielts? And I think coming holidays might delay our Vet outcome by a week or two than normal. :-\


----------



## JayBees

Sheeb said:


> Hi Bijoy
> 
> I submitted on Nov 8.
> Are you doing general or academic? I have registered for academic.
> 
> My ielts is on dec 4 and I am wondering if I should change to general. If there is no advantage for academics over the general scores I should rethink about it. I am applying for vocational education teacher and my brother adviced that acadamic is better. ..hmm mm. ..now confused.
> 
> Any comments? ?
> 
> Sheeba
> 
> Sheeba



Hello Sheeba... I've heard that general is easier than academic. If you are ready/confident, take academic. I don't think for teachers it's different but you better check with seniors here or your agent, if you've hired one. Can you change it to general now since your exam is due on 4th?! Anyway, all the best for the test. I will be taking ielts general in January, yet to book exam date though.


----------



## Sheeb

Bijoy Jacob said:


> Hello Sheeba... I've heard that general is easier than academic. If you are ready/confident, take academic. I don't think for teachers it's different but you better check with seniors here or your agent, if you've hired one. Can you change it to general now since your exam is due on 4th?! Anyway, all the best for the test. I will be taking ielts general in January, yet to book exam date though.


I hope one of our seniors could advice me. About confidence...I feel I can do it that's the reason I registered for academic. ..but lately I see that there is no real advantage in terms of grades. 
All the best for your best as well.


----------



## Lordgopi

Hi All..

Just a general query to all the seniors to the forum...I lodged my Vetassess on 9th Sept...I would be competing 12 weeks 02nd December and results still in progress. Getting a bit nervous now. Any one else submitted on similar dates recieved the reply yet ? Just a bit concerned about the oncoming holidays , whether vetassess might postpone till Jan 2015 Any thoughts...please share.


----------



## sameer71

Lordgopi said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Just a general query to all the seniors to the forum...I lodged my Vetassess on 9th Sept...I would be competing 12 weeks 02nd December and results still in progress. Getting a bit nervous now. Any one else submitted on similar dates recieved the reply yet ? Just a bit concerned about the oncoming holidays , whether vetassess might postpone till Jan 2015 Any thoughts...please share.


Dear 
Be patience u will get result by this week , for more details drop email to your allotted officer about your case development.


----------



## Sheeb

sameer71 said:


> Dear
> Be patience u will get result by this week , for more details drop email to your allotted officer about your case development.


This is just to know Sameer. ..
Will we bev informed who our case officer is? I mean will the case officer contact us?


----------



## epick

Hey Mate, what's up with your result?


----------



## epick

spikersandhu said:


> * Thanks for the advice...... yeah I too think they are in a hurry for vacations ahead......but I have also uploaded every document they could ask for .everything colour scanned and notary attested...Form 16, ITR's, Exp letter, reference letters, Pay certificates, My university (Panjab University, Chandigarh)had send them academic transcripts directly..... I don't know what clicked this early decision.... but its good for me......!:juggle:lane::second:*


Hey Mate, what's up with your result?


----------



## Sheeb

epick said:


> Hey Mate, what's up with your result?


Congrats. Good for you! !


----------



## sameer71

Sheeb said:


> This is just to know Sameer. ..
> Will we bev informed who our case officer is? I mean will the case officer contact us?


Yup sheeb


----------



## Lordgopi

Thanks for the support guys. But like I said any one else in this group with similar submission dates as me ?


----------



## epick

Hi today 01/12/14 a case officer of Vetassess he called me to request a addicional information but I can't heard the phone, I know this because my agent send me a email telling me about this. is this normal?

Occupation: life scientist nec, Vetassess Submitted: 23/09/2014, VET Completed: 28/11/2014


----------



## spikersandhu

Lordgopi said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Just a general query to all the seniors to the forum...I lodged my Vetassess on 9th Sept...I would be competing 12 weeks 02nd December and results still in progress. Getting a bit nervous now. Any one else submitted on similar dates recieved the reply yet ? Just a bit concerned about the oncoming holidays , whether vetassess might postpone till Jan 2015 Any thoughts...please share.


* I applied to VETASSESS on 17th Oct 2014 and got positive outcome on 27th November 2014 in less than 6 weeks time.*

:flypig::jaw:


----------



## sameer71

spikersandhu said:


> I applied to VETASSESS on 17th Oct 2014 and got positive outcome on 27th November 2014 in less than 6 weeks time.
> 
> :flypig::jaw:


Congrates


----------



## sivakumar s s

Bijoy Jacob said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Bijoy. Even though I've been following this thread for past 2 months or so, this is my first post. You guys have been very helpful to each other, especially to newbies, and I'm glad to join you all in the journey to destination Oz!
> 
> I'm working as an internal auditor for past 9 years, and I already applied for Vetassess assessment on 16th November. I think the result should be out by Feb-Mar. Now I'm preparing for ielts hoping to get 7 in each band.
> 
> Once again cheers to everyone!



:welcome: 

All the best for your IELTS & VET


----------



## endlessmoor

Hello,

I would like to know the following things, if anybody can help I will be obliged.

1) I want to assess my qualification from vetassess without going to an agent. can i upload the details directly?

2) there is a page called vetassess advisory service, what is that about? Do I need to upload the docus through this site or vetassess original site?

3) Is this advisory service a free one? as they are showing a payment option here.

4)What documents I need to upload ?

5)I also want to go for a PTE exam, is this sufficient for a GSM? 

6) If I want to attach my wife 's skill for points, does she also need a vetassess assessment?

Plz guide me accordingly.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## JayBees

spikersandhu said:


> * I applied to VETASSESS on 17th Oct 2014 and got positive outcome on 27th November 2014 in less than 6 weeks time.*
> 
> :flypig::jaw:


Congrats! That's super duper quick! Ielts done?


----------



## JayBees

sivakumar s s said:


> :welcome:
> 
> All the best for your IELTS & VET


Thank you... I can see that you are almost there. Hope you'll get grant before holidays. Best wishes.


----------



## sameer7106

endlessmoor said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know the following things, if anybody can help I will be obliged.
> 
> 1) I want to assess my qualification from vetassess without going to an agent. can i upload the details directly?
> 
> 2) there is a page called vetassess advisory service, what is that about? Do I need to upload the docus through this site or vetassess original site?
> 
> 3) Is this advisory service a free one? as they are showing a payment option here.
> 
> 4)What documents I need to upload ?
> 
> 5)I also want to go for a PTE exam, is this sufficient for a GSM?
> 
> 6) If I want to attach my wife 's skill for points, does she also need a vetassess assessment?
> 
> Plz guide me accordingly.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


1) I want to assess my qualification from vetassess without going to an agent. can i upload the details directly? *YES*

2) there is a page called vetassess advisory service, what is that about? Do I need to upload the docus through this site or vetassess original site? *VETASSESS ADVISORY IS AN AWESOME SERVICE. i MYSELF TOOK THE ADVISORY AND GOT TO KNOW THE MISSOUTS IN MY VET APPLICATION.*

3) Is this advisory service a free one? as they are showing a payment option here. *ITS INR 8700*

4)What documents I need to upload ? *PLEASE REFER THE CHECKLIST FOR THE SAME*

5)I also want to go for a PTE exam, is this sufficient for a GSM? *YES*

6) If I want to attach my wife 's skill for points, does she also need a vetassess assessment?


----------



## endlessmoor

sameer7106 said:


> 1) I want to assess my qualification from vetassess without going to an agent. can i upload the details directly? *YES*
> 
> 2) there is a page called vetassess advisory service, what is that about? Do I need to upload the docus through this site or vetassess original site? *VETASSESS ADVISORY IS AN AWESOME SERVICE. i MYSELF TOOK THE ADVISORY AND GOT TO KNOW THE MISSOUTS IN MY VET APPLICATION.*
> 
> 3) Is this advisory service a free one? as they are showing a payment option here. *ITS INR 8700*
> 
> 4)What documents I need to upload ? *PLEASE REFER THE CHECKLIST FOR THE SAME*
> 
> 5)I also want to go for a PTE exam, is this sufficient for a GSM? *YES*
> 
> 6) If I want to attach my wife 's skill for points, does she also need a vetassess assessment?


thank you very much


----------



## spikersandhu

Bijoy Jacob said:


> Congrats! That's super duper quick! Ielts done?


Appearing on Dec 06 and speaking on dec 13... will be late till then. :hippie:bcoz of holidays........:hippie::bolt::dizzy:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Bijoy Jacob said:


> Thank you... I can see that you are almost there. Hope you'll get grant before holidays. Best wishes.


Thanks for your wishes dear Bijoy.

:clap2:


----------



## matchless

Hi,

My sister wishes to apply for 489 visa for which i am going to sponsor her. Although she has 7-8 years experience in audit/compliance but her post qualification experience is just 1 year. DIAC confirmed that she can apply for 489 without claiming the points for experience provided she has 60 points in total. She is going to have 65 even without claiming the points for experience. She applied to Vetassess for skill assessment but unfortunately she got negative skill assessment.

Vetassess's letter states that she has the highly relevant degree but her tasks are not of the internal auditor. Actually her department is a mix of compliance and audit and her job title is senior officer compliance.

my question is if she applies for reassessment and ask vetassess to provide her the letter just for the qualification, would her earlier negative assessment would affect her visa application even if she doesn't claim the points for experience? 

P.S. Her assessment from Vetasses advisory was positive but the skill assessment came -ve :-(


----------



## sivakumar s s

endlessmoor said:


> thank you very much



1) to 5) :clap2: to sameer

6) If I want to attach my wife 's skill for points, does she also need a vetassess assessment?


*YES *skill assessment is required from any assessing body (VET, ACS, TRA, Engineers Australia, etc...)

It is not required only in VETASSESS. Provided your nominated occupation and your spouse's should be in the *Same list* 


189 : SOL


190 SS: CSOL of same state.

all the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

spikersandhu said:


> Appearing on Dec 06 and speaking on dec 13... will be late till then. :hippie:bcoz of holidays........:hippie::bolt::dizzy:


Wishing u a great success in IELTS :whoo:


----------



## Lordgopi

Hi All..

Just a general query to all the seniors to the forum...I lodged my Vetassess on 9th Sept...I would be competing 12 weeks 02nd December and results still in progress. Getting a bit nervous now. Any one else submitted on similar dates received the reply yet ? Just a bit concerned about the oncoming holidays , whether vetassess might postpone till Jan 2015.

Further to the above I had sent out an email at the start of my 10th week to VETASSESS , and I got a standard reply stating that my file would now be prioritized. However it has been over two weeks since this mail was received and still there was no contact from VETASSESS. So today i actually called them to get an update and I received the same reply from the operator that my file had been prioritized.

Becoming a nervous wreck with the wait.


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> 1) to 5) :clap2: to sameer
> 
> 6) If I want to attach my wife 's skill for points, does she also need a vetassess assessment?
> 
> 
> *YES *skill assessment is required from any assessing body (VET, ACS, TRA, Engineers Australia, etc...)
> 
> It is not required only in VETASSESS. Provided your nominated occupation and your spouse's should be in the *Same list*
> 
> 
> 189 : SOL
> 
> 
> 190 SS: CSOL of same state.
> 
> all the best


Thanks for clearing the doubt for the last point and of course for appreciating my effort:bounce:


----------



## sivakumar s s

*Attention VET newbies*

*Recent Update from VETASSESS* 
_Applicable for those who submitting VET applications on or after 01 Jan 2015_

From 1 January 2015, VETASSESS is introducing a revised Skills Assessment process for general professional occupations. The Skills Assessment will include an assessment of the highest qualification level and the “date deemed skilled” based on qualification and employment evidence provided.

The skills assessment criteria will remain the same as earlier. However from 1 January 2015 onwards they are going to mention the date deemed skilled that is the date after which you can claim the skilled employment points for your employment. Applications received before this date will be assessed by the prevailing rules.

For example if you are applying for an X occupation for which a Bachelors Degree and Y number of years of relevant post qualification experience is required to meet the Vetassess skills assessment criteria, in that case the skilled employment date would be after deduction of Y years from your total relevant employment. In this case Vetassess will specify the date from when employment is deemed as skilled in the skills assessment letter as per this new update.

further doubts VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training Services


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Hi all,

Just to update you that I got a Direct Grant today. Thanks for all the support.

Wish you all best of luck for the visa process.

Regards
Usha


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> *Recent Update from VETASSESS*
> _Applicable for those who submitting VET applications on or after 01 Jan 2015_
> 
> From 1 January 2015, VETASSESS is introducing a revised Skills Assessment process for general professional occupations. The Skills Assessment will include an assessment of the highest qualification level and the “date deemed skilled” based on qualification and employment evidence provided.
> 
> The skills assessment criteria will remain the same as earlier. However from 1 January 2015 onwards they are going to mention the date deemed skilled that is the date after which you can claim the skilled employment points for your employment. Applications received before this date will be assessed by the prevailing rules.
> 
> For example if you are applying for an X occupation for which a Bachelors Degree and Y number of years of relevant post qualification experience is required to meet the Vetassess skills assessment criteria, in that case the skilled employment date would be after deduction of Y years from your total relevant employment. In this case Vetassess will specify the date from when employment is deemed as skilled in the skills assessment letter as per this new update.
> 
> further doubts VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training Services



Thanks for sharing this info......


----------



## sameer7106

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to update you that I got a Direct Grant today. Thanks for all the support.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck for the visa process.
> 
> Regards
> Usha


Hi Usha.....

A BIG congratulations to you and your family......:dance:

Wish u a great life ahead.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to update you that I got a Direct Grant today. Thanks for all the support.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck for the visa process.
> 
> Regards
> Usha




My Second congrats :santa: in this thread.

All the best for all your future endeavors plane:


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Usha.....
> 
> A BIG congratulations to you and your family......:dance:
> 
> Wish u a great life ahead.....


Thanks Sameer.
All the best for your outcome.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> My Second congrats :santa: in this thread.
> 
> All the best for all your future endeavors plane:


Thanks again Siva.
Wish you too a Direct Grant.


----------



## JayBees

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to update you that I got a Direct Grant today. Thanks for all the support.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck for the visa process.
> 
> Regards
> Usha


Hello Usha... Congrats!! Nice to see an internal auditor getting grant.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to update you that I got a Direct Grant today. Thanks for all the support.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck for the visa process.
> 
> Regards
> Usha


Hey Usha,

Heartiest Congratulations to you and your family. Hope to see you in Aus 

Btw what was your grant date? Is it from the PCC date or meds date? I have already lodged my visa but haven't got my meds done, trying to change the form but its saying that I can't since CO will assign me a HAP ID for meds and then I need to get my meds done.


----------



## sivakumar s s

vaibhavm23 said:


> Hey Usha,
> 
> Heartiest Congratulations to you and your family. Hope to see you in Aus
> 
> Btw what was your grant date? Is it from the PCC date or meds date? I have already lodged my visa but haven't got my meds done, trying to change the form but its saying that I can't since CO will assign me a HAP ID for meds and then I need to get my meds done.



Hi Vaibhavm

Have you tried to generate HAPID in your immiaccount itself.

Also, Check out this. It may help... U


Electronic Health Processing


Completing your health examinations electronically
If you are completing your health examinations electronically (using eMedical) you must provide the clinic with a health case identifier (HAP ID) in order to book the appointment to complete your health examinations. 

This means that you can only complete your health examinations before lodging your visa application if you:

hold a current valid passport; and
use the My Health Declarations service to obtain a HAP ID to provide the clinic.
Otherwise you need to wait until after you have lodged your visa application and been provided with a HAP ID before you can complete your health examinations.

all the best :grouphug:

Siva


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Bijoy Jacob said:


> Hello Usha... Congrats!! Nice to see an internal auditor getting grant.


Thanks Bijoy


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> Hey Usha,
> 
> Heartiest Congratulations to you and your family. Hope to see you in Aus
> 
> Btw what was your grant date? Is it from the PCC date or meds date? I have already lodged my visa but haven't got my meds done, trying to change the form but its saying that I can't since CO will assign me a HAP ID for meds and then I need to get my meds done.


Thanks Vaibhavm.

I got my grant today. Hope you are referring to the Initial entry date. This is from PCC/MED whichever is earlier. I am yet to get the grant letter from my agent. I had to call them to inform that I have the grant. . 

Meds - you need not wait for CO. You can generate the HAP ID online. Your agent can do that for you. If all docs incl meds/pcc are clear, then you will get a direct grant. I had uploaded Form 80 too. Now the average time for grant is 2 month. So act fast.

All the best.


----------



## vaibhavm23

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Vaibhavm
> 
> Have you tried to generate HAPID in your immiaccount itself.
> 
> Also, Check out this. It may help... U
> 
> 
> Electronic Health Processing
> 
> 
> Completing your health examinations electronically
> If you are completing your health examinations electronically (using eMedical) you must provide the clinic with a health case identifier (HAP ID) in order to book the appointment to complete your health examinations.
> 
> This means that you can only complete your health examinations before lodging your visa application if you:
> 
> hold a current valid passport; and
> use the My Health Declarations service to obtain a HAP ID to provide the clinic.
> Otherwise you need to wait until after you have lodged your visa application and been provided with a HAP ID before you can complete your health examinations.
> 
> all the best :grouphug:
> 
> Siva


 Okay Siva, here is a scenario, The HAP ID was generated in Mid Sept and at that time VISA wasn't lodged. 

Secondly, VISA got lodged end of Oct and PCC was submitted along with the Visa by the Agent.

Thirdly, Let me know If I can do the Meds on the past HAP ID which is available with me and can that be updated in the Visa page? Also I haven't lodged the visa by myself, it was done by the Agent. 

Now what should I do? I am awaiting for the response from my Agent. Any inputs from the members are welcome.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thanks Vaibhavm.
> 
> I got my grant today. Hope you are referring to the Initial entry date. This is from PCC/MED whichever is earlier. I am yet to get the grant letter from my agent. I had to call them to inform that I have the grant. .
> 
> Meds - you need not wait for CO. You can generate the HAP ID online. Your agent can do that for you. If all docs incl meds/pcc are clear, then you will get a direct grant. I had uploaded Form 80 too. Now the average time for grant is 2 month. So act fast.
> 
> All the best.


Hey Usha, 

Great news.. My issue is that visa is already lodged along with the PCC however the meds are pending. Can I still do the meds and can that be included in the Visa page? I have already uploaded the Form 80 along with the Visa form.


----------



## sivakumar s s

vaibhavm23 said:


> Okay Siva, here is a scenario, The HAP ID was generated in Mid Sept and at that time VISA wasn't lodged.
> 
> Secondly, VISA got lodged end of Oct and PCC was submitted along with the Visa by the Agent.
> 
> Thirdly, Let me know If I can do the Meds on the past HAP ID which is available with me and can that be updated in the Visa page? Also I haven't lodged the visa by myself, it was done by the Agent.
> 
> Now what should I do? I am awaiting for the response from my Agent. Any inputs from the members are welcome.


*Ask your agent about this. * 

In my opinion your HAPID generated in SEPT is VALID. But my doubt is whether it is mapped with your Visa application.

You need medical referral letter /HAP ID to visit IMMI accepted medical clinics and proceed with medicals. The medical hospital team will upload your results to IMMI based on your HAP ID.

Once the results reached immi, you could the a message under your application in IMMI a/c.

*It is better to go with Medicals ASAP*


----------



## sivakumar s s

vaibhavm23 said:


> Okay Siva, here is a scenario, The HAP ID was generated in Mid Sept and at that time VISA wasn't lodged.
> 
> Secondly, VISA got lodged end of Oct and PCC was submitted along with the Visa by the Agent.
> 
> Thirdly, Let me know If I can do the Meds on the past HAP ID which is available with me and can that be updated in the Visa page? Also I haven't lodged the visa by myself, it was done by the Agent.
> 
> Now what should I do? I am awaiting for the response from my Agent. Any inputs from the members are welcome.


*Ask your agent about this. * 

In my opinion your HAPID generated in SEPT is VALID. But my doubt is whether it is mapped with your Visa application? It need to be. 

*What your agent is doing now? * Why he is delaying....

You need medical referral letter /HAP ID to visit IMMI accepted medical clinics and proceed with medicals. The medical hospital team will upload your results to IMMI based on your HAP ID.

Once the results reached immi, you could see a message about medicals under your application in IMMI a/c.

*It is better to go with Medicals ASAP*

Moreover, If you have access to your immi account try to map this HAPID or generate new one if possible.


----------



## vaibhavm23

So say if I get my meds done and in the interim a CO assigned a different hap id than in that case will the CO accept the meds done with the old hap id or do I need to redo my meds?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vaibhavm23 said:


> So say if I get my meds done and in the interim a CO assigned a different hap id than in that case will the CO accept the meds done with the old hap id or do I need to redo my meds?


Hi vaibhavm,

What I have understood is that there is no link between HAP ID and CO. I generated my HAP ID one week after lodging visa appl. There was no CO and No CO till I got the Grant. 

When I went for meds with the HAP letter, hospital refused to do my meds as I did not have 6 months valid passport. I got the passport renewed and did my meds a month later with the same HAP letter which had my old passport no. mentioned in it. You can check with your hospital if you can do the meds with your old HAP letter. They can check it online and let you know if you need a new letter. IMO you can go ahead with old HAP letter itself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi vaibhavm,
> 
> What I have understood is that there is no link between HAP ID and CO. I generated my HAP ID one week after lodging visa appl. There was no CO and No CO till I got the Grant.
> 
> When I went for meds with the HAP letter, hospital refused to do my meds as I did not have 6 months valid passport. I got the passport renewed and did my meds a month later with the same HAP letter which had my old passport no. mentioned in it. You can check with your hospital if you can do the meds with your old HAP letter. They can check it online and let you know if you need a new letter. IMO you can go ahead with old HAP letter itself.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Got my appointment for the meds of next sat - 13 Dec


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Recent Update from VETASSESS
> Applicable for those who submitting VET applications on or after 01 Jan 2015
> 
> From 1 January 2015, VETASSESS is introducing a revised Skills Assessment process for general professional occupations. The Skills Assessment will include an assessment of the highest qualification level and the &#147;date deemed skilled&#148; based on qualification and employment evidence provided.
> 
> The skills assessment criteria will remain the same as earlier. However from 1 January 2015 onwards they are going to mention the date deemed skilled that is the date after which you can claim the skilled employment points for your employment. Applications received before this date will be assessed by the prevailing rules.
> 
> For example if you are applying for an X occupation for which a Bachelors Degree and Y number of years of relevant post qualification experience is required to meet the Vetassess skills assessment criteria, in that case the skilled employment date would be after deduction of Y years from your total relevant employment. In this case Vetassess will specify the date from when employment is deemed as skilled in the skills assessment letter as per this new update.
> 
> further doubts VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training Services


Thanks Siva for the information. It's good that we applied earlier.

I have completed my iels. I did academic and the reading was tooo tough. Writing time was not sufficient. ..I was writing to much in the second section. Speaking and listening was easier. 

Thanks for all your support

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

spikersandhu said:


> Appearing on Dec 06 and speaking on dec 13... will be late till then. :hippie:bcoz of holidays........:hippie::bolt::dizzy:


How was your ielts? I completed on dec 4. 

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

spikersandhu said:


> I applied to VETASSESS on 17th Oct 2014 and got positive outcome on 27th November 2014 in less than 6 weeks time.
> 
> :flypig::jaw:


Wowwwww that's great news. I applied on Nov 7

Sheeb


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Thanks Siva for the information. It's good that we applied earlier.
> 
> I have completed my iels. I did academic and the reading was tooo tough. Writing time was not sufficient. ..I was writing to much in the second section. Speaking and listening was easier.
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Sheeba


hi Sheeba,

Hope for the best to score good.

My IELTS score was disappointing. Actually I was looking for L-8, R-9, W&S-7.5 and other around 7.5

Ofcourse, this score have no impact on me, Just I booked 2 months ago, I feel to miss it.

*Score : L-7.5, RWS-7 * Though IELTS-7 No points gained as already I submitted my EOI.


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> hi Sheeba,
> 
> Hope for the best to score good.
> 
> My IELTS score was disappointing. Actually I was looking for L-8, R-9, W&S-7.5 and other around 7.5
> 
> Ofcourse, this score have no impact on me, Just I booked 2 months ago, I feel to miss it.
> 
> Score : L-7.5, RWS-7 Though IELTS-7 No points gained as already I submitted my EOI.


Hi Siva
That's good score. For me reading was too tough. I understood nothing in the third passage. Hihi. Maybe acadamic was tough this time. Anyways. What if I get L- 8, reading -6, writing-7, speaking -7? Will they consider if the overall score is 7 yet one of the scores is 6?

I will receive my results on 17th Dec. 
Thanks
Regards
Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi vaibhavm,
> 
> What I have understood is that there is no link between HAP ID and CO. I generated my HAP ID one week after lodging visa appl. There was no CO and No CO till I got the Grant.
> 
> When I went for meds with the HAP letter, hospital refused to do my meds as I did not have 6 months valid passport. I got the passport renewed and did my meds a month later with the same HAP letter which had my old passport no. mentioned in it. You can check with your hospital if you can do the meds with your old HAP letter. They can check it online and let you know if you need a new letter. IMO you can go ahead with old HAP letter itself.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Can we do the meds even before submitting EOI? Can HAP be created now? I wish to take the medical before paying the immigration fees. Will it be considered?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Sheeb said:


> Can we do the meds even before submitting EOI? Can HAP be created now? I wish to take the medical before paying the immigration fees. Will it be considered?


I think it can be done. But the problem is that the initial date of entry will be based on your medicals date.


----------



## Sheeb

sameer71 said:


> Yup sheeb


I had submitted my docs to vettassess on Nov 7. I submitted payslips and bank statements for my current job which is for 4 years. Unfortunately I submitted only last 2 years income statement from the principal of my previous job where I had worked for 9 years. After much requests I just got my payslips (one month each for all the nine years). My question is "can I submit this payslips now? If so. .. how? ". Others in the forum can also give their suggestions please!

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

Usha Abhilash said:


> I think it can be done. But the problem is that the initial date of entry will be based on your medicals date.


"Initial date of entry"? Does it mean entry into Australia if I get the grant?


----------



## vaibhavm23

Sheeb said:


> "Initial date of entry"? Does it mean entry into Australia if I get the grant?


What she meant was, if you get your EOI approved, and you have your meds before your EOI, then the Grant date would be considered of Meds date.

CO generally considers PCC/Meds date as grant date whichever is earlier.

hope it answered your query.


----------



## Sheeb

vaibhavm23 said:


> What she meant was, if you get your EOI approved, and you have your meds before your EOI, then the Grant date would be considered of Meds date.
> 
> CO generally considers PCC/Meds date as grant date whichever is earlier.
> 
> hope it answered your query.


Thanks Vaibhavm for the explanation. 

What is the significance of the grant date? Is it bad if we have an earlier grant date? Meaning the time we get to land in Australia is less? ? I am just guessing. Please clarify.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Sheeb said:


> Thanks Vaibhavm for the explanation.
> 
> What is the significance of the grant date? Is it bad if we have an earlier grant date? Meaning the time we get to land in Australia is less? ? I am just guessing. Please clarify.


Say you have got your PCC & Meds done by 10 Oct, and you got an invitation on your EOI say by 30 Oct, so when you lodge for your visa and after a couple of months say by 10 Dec, the CO approves your visa,the grant date would be 10 Oct, so there you have loss of 2 months and within a year you need to make an entry. Its always suggested that you get your meds done after the EOI.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Sheeb said:


> Thanks Vaibhavm for the explanation.
> 
> What is the significance of the grant date? Is it bad if we have an earlier grant date? Meaning the time we get to land in Australia is less? ? I am just guessing. Please clarify.


Sheeb,

For eg;

Your medicals date - 8/12/2014
Your visa lodge date - 15/1/2015
your visa grant date - 14/3/2015

You will have to enter Australia before 8/12/2015 (ie; from one year from Medicals/PCC date whichever is earlier.


----------



## tamsam21

Hello, I want your valuable suggestion... I have work experience of 5yrs++. Among these 4yrs as MIS and 1yr+ as IT business analyst(continue). All these experience in a single company. But my education not from IT. I have done BBA MBA. now I want to assess my job by vetassess under occupation Organisation & Methods Analyst or Management Consultant. I want to apply for 190 visa. So I want to know if I apply for assessment to vetassess, will they reduce my experience for my working at IT as business analyst?? Another thing is that.. My job titles of MIS & business analyst doesn't match with DIBP occupation title though Job descriptions match with those occupations (Mgt Consultant or Method Analyst). Will it create any problem while assessing by vetassess.??? Please suggest me whether it would be worth to apply for assessment at vetassess with my current situation..??


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Can we do the meds even before submitting EOI? Can HAP be created now? I wish to take the medical before paying the immigration fees. Will it be considered?


Hi sheeba...

As suggested by Vaibhav and Usha...

It is better do after getting visa invitation/Lodged.


----------



## sivakumar s s

vaibhavm23 said:


> What she meant was, if you get your EOI approved, and you have your meds before your EOI, then the Grant date would be considered of Meds date.
> 
> CO generally considers PCC/Meds date as grant date whichever is earlier.
> 
> hope it answered your query.


Hi vaibhav,

Hope you are doing good.

Have done with you medicals? when is the appointment.

Make it soon..

Hope you will get the Golden mail in a week or two


All the best

Tracker is filling fast...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> I think it can be done. But the problem is that the initial date of entry will be based on your medicals date.


Hi Usha,

I had come across a wonderful link. I guess you may aware of this.

Just like to share in this thread.....


----------



## VRS

Sheeb said:


> Can we do the meds even before submitting EOI? Can HAP be created now? I wish to take the medical before paying the immigration fees. Will it be considered?


It will be considered, but the result will not be known to you at all. Better take the Meds after receiving an invite and lodging your visa. You will have at least 50 days to upload all docs before the CO is allocated.


----------



## Sheeb

vaibhavm23 said:


> Say you have got your PCC & Meds done by 10 Oct, and you got an invitation on your EOI say by 30 Oct, so when you lodge for your visa and after a couple of months say by 10 Dec, the CO approves your visa,the grant date would be 10 Oct, so there you have loss of 2 months and within a year you need to make an entry. Its always suggested that you get your meds done after the EOI.


Now I understood the significance. Thanks a lot for your patience.


----------



## Sheeb

VRS said:


> It will be considered, but the result will not be known to you at all. Better take the Meds after receiving an invite and lodging your visa. You will have at least 50 days to upload all docs before the CO is allocated.


Thanks a lot VRS for your advice.


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi sheeba...
> 
> As suggested by Vaibhav and Usha...
> 
> It is better do after getting visa invitation/Lodged.


Thanks siva


----------



## Sheeb

Usha Abhilash said:


> Sheeb,
> 
> For eg;
> 
> Your medicals date - 8/12/2014
> Your visa lodge date - 15/1/2015
> your visa grant date - 14/3/2015
> 
> You will have to enter Australia before 8/12/2015 (ie; from one year from Medicals/PCC date whichever is earlier.


Thanks a lot Usha for the explanation. Its very helpful.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Usha,
> 
> I had come across a wonderful link. I guess you may aware of this.
> 
> Just like to share in this thread.....


Hi, didn't find the link


----------



## sivakumar s s

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-things-you-need-do-before-you-emigrate.html*






Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi, didn't find the link





sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Usha,
> 
> I had come across a wonderful link. I guess you may aware of this.
> 
> Just like to share in this thread.....


----------



## vaibhavm23

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi vaibhav,
> 
> Hope you are doing good.
> 
> Have done with you medicals? when is the appointment.
> 
> Make it soon..
> 
> Hope you will get the Golden mail in a week or two
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> Tracker is filling fast...


Hey Siva, Thanks.. I have already planned for my meds on 13 Dec.. Got myself an appointment too. Hope this helps in speeding up my Visa process.


----------



## sivakumar s s

vaibhavm23 said:


> Hey Siva, Thanks.. I have already planned for my meds on 13 Dec.. Got myself an appointment too. Hope this helps in speeding up my Visa process.


I wish you to get Direct GRANT in next week...:juggle:


----------



## sameer7106

Hi Sheeb,

have u rcvd any communication from vet?????


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Sheeb,
> 
> have u rcvd any communication from vet?????


Nope. Not yet. I guess it will take another month.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Nope. Not yet. I guess it will take another month.


*All the best Sheeb and Sameer to get Positive Assessment during this month itself*


----------



## Sheeb

I had submitted my docs to vettassess on Nov 7. I submitted payslips and bank statements for my current job which is for 4 years. Unfortunately I submitted only last 2 years income statement from the principal of my previous job where I had worked for 9 years. After much requests I just got my payslips (one month each for all the nine years). My question is "can I submit this payslips now? If so. .. how? ". Others in the forum can also give their suggestions please!

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> All the best Sheeb and Sameer to get Positive Assessment during this month itself


Thanks Siva. Hope so


----------



## vaibhavm23

sivakumar s s said:


> I wish you to get Direct GRANT in next week...:juggle:


Hahaha, That would be too optimistic, lets hope so.. As my VISA subclass has a processing period of 6 months... :juggle:


----------



## Sheeb

I had submitted my docs to vettassess on Nov 7. I submitted payslips and bank statements for my current job which is for 4 years. Unfortunately I submitted only last 2 years income statement from the principal of my previous job where I had worked for 9 years. After much requests I just got my payslips (one month each for all the nine years). My question is "can I submit this payslips now? If so. .. how? ". Others in the forum can also give their suggestions please!


----------



## sameer71

Hello Guys
Today get positive assessments
Cheers
Submitted on 4 oct 14.


----------



## Sheeb

sameer71 said:


> Hello Guys
> Today get positive assessments
> Cheers
> Submitted on 4 oct 14.


Hey Sameer

That's great news. It has taken less than 3 months. I hope I get mine soon. I submitted on Nov 7.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Sheeb said:


> I had submitted my docs to vettassess on Nov 7. I submitted payslips and bank statements for my current job which is for 4 years. Unfortunately I submitted only last 2 years income statement from the principal of my previous job where I had worked for 9 years. After much requests I just got my payslips (one month each for all the nine years). My question is "can I submit this payslips now? If so. .. how? ". Others in the forum can also give their suggestions please!


Hi Sheeb,

As far as I understand, you can update once if they require any clarification otherwise not. Since you would have mentioned about your work exp of 9 yrs in your application, you may get a query from Vetasses.


----------



## Sheeb

vaibhavm23 said:


> Hi Sheeb,
> 
> As far as I understand, you can update once if they require any clarification otherwise not. Since you would have mentioned about your work exp of 9 yrs in your application, you may get a query from Vetasses.


So you mean to say that it's not required for me send till they ask for it. I was wondering if they will consider if I send it. But maybe I will wait till they ask for it.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Sheeb said:


> So you mean to say that it's not required for me send till they ask for it. I was wondering if they will consider if I send it. But maybe I will wait till they ask for it.


You can send them an email and inform them since you missed it by mistake and can upload it now if required. However, you might get a standard reply that your documents are being scrutinized and you may be contacted if any additional info is required.


----------



## sameer71

Sheeb said:


> Hey Sameer
> 
> That's great news. It has taken less than 3 months. I hope I get mine soon. I submitted on Nov 7.


Thanks Sheeb and all the best.


----------



## ven343

sameer71 said:


> Hello Guys
> Today get positive assessments
> Cheers
> Submitted on 4 oct 14.



hi sameer..dats great news. for ur positive vet report within less time..congrats..

mine applied for vet on nov 19th ..waiting..:confused2:


----------



## ven343

Sheeb said:


> Hey Sameer
> 
> That's great news. It has taken less than 3 months. I hope I get mine soon. I submitted on Nov 7.


hi sheeb..best of luck for ur vet report..hope u will get soon..
me applied vetassess on nov 19th. fingercrossed.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer71 said:


> Hello Guys
> Today get positive assessments
> Cheers
> Submitted on 4 oct 14.


Congrats Sameer,

Pass through the first step :second:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Hi vaibhav,

Which VISA you opted and for which STATE?


----------



## vaibhavm23

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi vaibhav,
> 
> Which VISA you opted and for which STATE?


Visa subclass 186, ENS


----------



## sivakumar s s

vaibhavm23 said:


> Visa subclass 186, ENS


ENS : Employer Nominated Sponsorship. Am I right?

Feel lazy to find in IMMI............


----------



## vaibhavm23

sivakumar s s said:


> ENS : Employer Nominated Sponsorship. Am I right?
> 
> Feel lazy to find in IMMI............


Yeah, employer nominated scheme


----------



## JayBees

sameer71 said:


> Hello Guys
> Today get positive assessments
> Cheers
> Submitted on 4 oct 14.


Congrats Sameer...


----------



## sameer71

Bijoy Jacob said:


> Congrats Sameer...


Thanks Bijoy


----------



## sameer71

sivakumar s s said:


> Congrats Sameer,
> 
> Pass through the first step :second:


Thanks Siva


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> *All the best Sheeb and Sameer to get Positive Assessment during this month itself*


Thanks Shiv,

i am just keeping my fingers crossed for the same.......coz when i have gone for the advisory service from vet they have given me a positive outcome but have asked clarity on 2 points i.e

1) They were not able to find the contact details of my company other than using the internet search directories like grothal. Also, they said that the company in which i am working with should be legally listed with the state laws and should be a legal entity.
*For this i have provided them a registration certificate from Ministry of Corporate affairs*

2) They asked for the paid evidence (As in my first year of employment i was paid in cash and after 1 year i got direct credit in my bank A/c).
*For this i showed them my salary slips of first 2 months and last 3 months and salary account statement of last 2 years. Also for the first year i have asked my manager to give me a salary slip for which, he gave me in writing on company's letter head that i have been paid xx salary for xx month which is been paid in cash to me.*

I hope i get the positive outcome as its the biggest hurdle and the first step to think about visa.


----------



## sameer7106

sameer71 said:


> Hello Guys
> Today get positive assessments
> Cheers
> Submitted on 4 oct 14.


Hey congrats mate,

have u got any call from vet???


----------



## sameer71

sameer7106 said:


> Hey congrats mate,
> 
> have u got any call from vet???


No Dear


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dont worry Sameer, 

God will be there, he will do good things.

Stage you are in now so crucial, even I was on the same boat that time :fingerscrossed:

They are mostly helpful people.

One suggestion: Please ask your employer reference to take a print out of the details as mentioned in statutory declaraion. so that it would be very handy for him in reference call. They will take very politely.

Recently, I was called by VET for my colleague's reference. They are talking very slowly and clearly and checking in the internet about the information we are providing.


I hope you had filled the declaration almost 65% same as in the nominated occupation.

All the best Mate.



sameer7106 said:


> Thanks Shiv,
> 
> i am just keeping my fingers crossed for the same.......coz when i have gone for the advisory service from vet they have given me a positive outcome but have asked clarity on 2 points i.e
> 
> 1) They were not able to find the contact details of my company other than using the internet search directories like grothal. Also, they said that the company in which i am working with should be legally listed with the state laws and should be a legal entity.
> *For this i have provided them a registration certificate from Ministry of Corporate affairs*
> 
> 2) They asked for the paid evidence (As in my first year of employment i was paid in cash and after 1 year i got direct credit in my bank A/c).
> *For this i showed them my salary slips of first 2 months and last 3 months and salary account statement of last 2 years. Also for the first year i have asked my manager to give me a salary slip for which, he gave me in writing on company's letter head that i have been paid xx salary for xx month which is been paid in cash to me.*
> 
> I hope i get the positive outcome as its the biggest hurdle and the first step to think about visa.


----------



## sameer71

sivakumar s s said:


> Dont worry Sameer,
> 
> God will be there, he will do good things.
> 
> Stage you are in now so crucial, even I was on the same boat that time :fingerscrossed:
> 
> They are mostly helpful people.
> 
> One suggestion: Please ask your employer reference to take a print out of the details as mentioned in statutory declaraion. so that it would be very handy for him in reference call. They will take very politely.
> 
> Recently, I was called by VET for my colleague's reference. They are talking very slowly and clearly and checking in the internet about the information we are providing.
> 
> I hope you had filled the declaration almost 65% same as in the nominated occupation.
> 
> All the best Mate.


Dear Sameer
Same clarity they ask in my advisory but I gave them all details as per requirement, you must provide the same there is no problem.


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> Dont worry Sameer,
> 
> God will be there, he will do good things.
> 
> Stage you are in now so crucial, even I was on the same boat that time :fingerscrossed:
> 
> They are mostly helpful people.
> 
> One suggestion: Please ask your employer reference to take a print out of the details as mentioned in statutory declaraion. so that it would be very handy for him in reference call. They will take very politely.
> 
> Recently, I was called by VET for my colleague's reference. They are talking very slowly and clearly and checking in the internet about the information we are providing.
> 
> 
> I hope you had filled the declaration almost 65% same as in the nominated occupation.
> 
> All the best Mate.


Thanks Shiv & Sameer71 for boosting my confidence 

@shiv.....Yes i have given the 70% of the details in stat decl

@Sameer71.......Yours is the 3'rd case where VET didn't called


----------



## gauravoz

Hey guys..i was applying for vetassess skill assessment. 2 questions i have
1. I have colour xerox of all my documents. Do i still need to take a certified true copy. Asking this as i had read somewhere that i can directly upload the colour scans but could not find anything like this on vetassess site.
2.can a chartered accountant in India certify the copies as true copies??


----------



## sivakumar s s

gauravoz said:


> Hey guys..i was applying for vetassess skill assessment. 2 questions i have
> 1. I have colour xerox of all my documents. Do i still need to take a certified true copy. Asking this as i had read somewhere that i can directly upload the colour scans but could not find anything like this on vetassess site.
> 2.can a chartered accountant in India certify the copies as true copies??


Dear Gaurav,

1. Colour scan is enough (but it should be clear and legible). It is not a bad idea to get notarised documents also. 

2. *No*. Only Advocate/Notary public , Mara agent, Australia federal officer or police officer in rank of inspector and above can certify. (Also pls check in VET site as well)

But for statutory declaration (if any) you need to get notarised


----------



## sivakumar s s

endlessmoor said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Asper a friend of mine, the vetassess requires a reference letter from the employer for the verification of duties.
> 
> can anybody plz upload a sample of the letter? in what format do I need to make the letter?
> 
> Thanks In Adv.


Instead you can provide statutory declaration with notarized from advocate/notary public.

In India, mostly employer will not provide roles and responsibilities, So we can opt for statutory declaration.


----------



## sivakumar s s

endlessmoor said:


> in this case no employer is needed?
> 
> what will be the format for the declaration?
> 
> plz provide the details if possible.
> 
> Thanks


Dear,

In this case it is employment reference.

I got your point. Means we need to give reference of a Manager/supervisor or some higher authority....

But please give some one who is having good terms with you.

I had forward the model in your Gmail.


Please go through* anzscosearch.com* and use atleast 65% of roles and resp. matching your nominated occupation.....

All the best


----------



## ven343

gauravoz said:


> Hey guys..i was applying for vetassess skill assessment. 2 questions i have
> 1. I have colour xerox of all my documents. Do i still need to take a certified true copy. Asking this as i had read somewhere that i can directly upload the colour scans but could not find anything like this on vetassess site.
> 2.can a chartered accountant in India certify the copies as true copies??


hi..GAURAVOZ..

1) 
Documents must be certified by a certifying authority in your country. A certified document is one which has been stamped and signed by a legal authority who has verified that they have seen the original versions. Do not submit original documents as we will not return them to you.

Which authorities can certify my documents?
Any person or certifying authority recognised by law of the country in which you live in can certify your documents. The list of authorised officers include (but not limited to):

a justice of the peace or a bail justice
a police officer
an Australian registered migration agent
a notary public
an Australian consular officer or Australian diplomatic officer (within the meaning of the Consular Fees Act 1955).

Your documents can also be certified by one of the following authorised officers within Australia:
a bank manager
a pharmacist
a postal manager
a member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia, the Australian Society of Certified Practising Accountants or the National Institute of Accountants
a medical practitioner
an optometrist
a judge of a court
a magistrate
a teacher employed on a full-time basis at a school or tertiary education institution
a dentist
a minister of religion registered under Subdivision A of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
a member of Engineers Australia, other than at the grade of student.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Well got my meds done on 13th December.. Took around 2 hours, the process was smooth and very friendly staffs and doctors...


----------



## ven343

vaibhavm23 said:


> Well got my meds done on 13th December.. Took around 2 hours, the process was smooth and very friendly staffs and doctors...


Hi..vaibhavm23...

BEST OF LUCK..


----------



## sivakumar s s

vaibhavm23 said:


> Well got my meds done on 13th December.. Took around 2 hours, the process was smooth and very friendly staffs and doctors...


Congrats Vaibhav, 

Also check in your application there will be a message like*Medicals for this applicant is finalised..............*

hope it should be there.

Also, if not submitted form80, pls do it asap.


Though some expats without submitting same got grant. It is better to do it from our part.

All the best


----------



## ven343

Red face
Hello Friends !
This forum is really helpful and its members are very supportive. 

i applied vetassess on nov 19 th 2014, how much time it will take?

Is there anyone in this forum who has been granted or has applied for 190 Visa(VICTORIA STATE NOMINATION) against job code - 234599 "LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC " and applied for VETASSESS SKILL ASSESSMENT" and applied for VICTORIA STATE NOMINATION(190)?

Thanks in Advance.
:noidea:


----------



## ven343

Red face
Hello Friends !
This forum is really helpful and its members are very supportive. 

i applied vetassess on nov 19 th 2014, how much time it will take?

Is there anyone in this forum who has been granted or has applied for 190 Visa(VICTORIA STATE NOMINATION) against job code - 234599 "LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC " and applied for VETASSESS SKILL ASSESSMENT" and applied for VICTORIA STATE NOMINATION(190)?

Thanks in Advance.
:noidea:


----------



## sivakumar s s

ven343 said:


> Red face
> Hello Friends !
> This forum is really helpful and its members are very supportive.
> 
> i applied vetassess on nov 19 th 2014, how much time it will take?
> 
> Is there anyone in this forum who has been granted or has applied for 190 Visa(VICTORIA STATE NOMINATION) against job code - 234599 "LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC " and applied for VETASSESS SKILL ASSESSMENT" and applied for VICTORIA STATE NOMINATION(190)?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> :noidea:


Pls check it in the VISA tracker.....

 https://docs.google.com/spreadshee...OUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## ven343

sivakumar s s said:


> Pls check it in the VISA tracker.....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadshee...OUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


Thank you very much.. foe your information..SIVAKUMAR S S..


----------



## Manan_20

vaibhavm23 said:


> Well got my meds done on 13th December.. Took around 2 hours, the process was smooth and very friendly staffs and doctors...


Good luck. We both have applied on same date. Keep in touch.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Manan_20 said:


> Good luck. We both have applied on same date. Keep in touch.:fingerscrossed:


Hi Mate,

you are very close. CO may be assigned in this week. 

When will your UK pcc likely to get ready.

All the best


----------



## Sheeb

ven343 said:


> Red face
> Hello Friends !
> This forum is really helpful and its members are very supportive.
> 
> i applied vetassess on nov 19 th 2014, how much time it will take?
> 
> Is there anyone in this forum who has been granted or has applied for 190 Visa(VICTORIA STATE NOMINATION) against job code - 234599 "LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC " and applied for VETASSESS SKILL ASSESSMENT" and applied for VICTORIA STATE NOMINATION(190)?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> :noidea:


Hi
I have applied on Nov 7th. Subclass190. 

Sheeba


----------



## vaibhavm23

sivakumar s s said:


> Congrats Vaibhav,
> 
> Also check in your application there will be a message like*Medicals for this applicant is finalised..............*
> 
> hope it should be there.
> 
> Also, if not submitted form80, pls do it asap.
> 
> 
> Though some expats without submitting same got grant. It is better to do it from our part.
> 
> All the best


FORM 80 was submitted during Visa lodge itself.


----------



## Achiever27

All the best Sheeb and Sameer to get Positive Assessment during this month itself

Hi Siva, how ws ur ielts??
Is dere a chance to receive assessment result prior to 12 wks.. (Applied under financial investment advisor)


----------



## ven343

Sheeb said:


> Hi
> I have applied on Nov 7th. Subclass190.
> 
> Sheeba


hi..sheeb.. best of luck man..

which state r u applied and which anzsco code pls??


----------



## sivakumar s s

Achiever27 said:


> All the best Sheeb and Sameer to get Positive Assessment during this month itself
> 
> Hi Siva, how ws ur ielts??
> Is dere a chance to receive assessment result prior to 12 wks.. (Applied under financial investment advisor)


Hi,

So you break the silence. 

Great when did you applied for the Skill assessment. All the best.


My *IELTS -7* gained no points from EOI as I already lodged visa for 190 category. 

Score is 7.5,7,7,7. No gain no pain. But got refreshment in softskills..


What about you applied for IELTS.

*Please update your signature*


----------



## sivakumar s s

ven343 said:


> hi..sheeb.. best of luck man..
> 
> which state r u applied and which anzsco code pls??


Dear Ven,

Sheeb is in her FIRST STEP => Skill assessment.

Once she through this step and IELTS

Will proceed for EOI.



*Please update your signature. Also Sheeba too.....*


----------



## ven343

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Ven,
> 
> Sheeb is in her FIRST STEP => Skill assessment.
> 
> Once she through this step and IELTS
> 
> Will proceed for EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> *Please update your signature. Also Sheeba too.....*


hi..sivakumar.. 
sheeb mentioned applied 190 visa.. so that's why i asked..
now got it.. any way best of luck..


----------



## Vinod S

Compliments albeit belated to Usha Abhilash and Sameer71 on their successes. I am still clutching at straws in the hope of a response to my SA. Almost 3 months up. See that some lucky ones have got responses in under 3 months


----------



## sameer7106

Achiever27 said:


> All the best Sheeb and Sameer to get Positive Assessment during this month itself
> 
> Hi Siva, how ws ur ielts??
> Is dere a chance to receive assessment result prior to 12 wks.. (Applied under financial investment advisor)


Hi Achiever,

thanks for ur wishes, hope to get the positive assessment within this month but since 2 weeks are only left for this month and i guess last week would be full of holidays for vet.......

lets see what happens......


----------



## waitingheadache

*The VETASSESS office will close on Tuesday 23rd of December, 2014 and re-open on Monday 5th January 2015.* Our waiting is going to be more longer maybe............


----------



## endlessmoor

I sincerely thank Mr. Sivakumar, for sending me a very important document.

This forum is the best place a novice like me can gain from.

Long live


----------



## sivakumar s s

ven343 said:


> hi..sivakumar..
> sheeb mentioned applied 190 visa.. so that's why i asked..
> now got it.. any way best of luck..


No probs dear Ven :juggle:,

Thats the reason, we need update our timline in the signature which would help other to understand and to suggest.


Best Regards
Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

Vinod S said:


> Compliments albeit belated to Usha Abhilash and Sameer71 on their successes. I am still clutching at straws in the hope of a response to my SA. Almost 3 months up. See that some lucky ones have got responses in under 3 months


Hi Vinod,

Are you applied for SA sponsorship. you should get it in 2-3 weeks time.

Is there any special conditions apply.

*Update your timeline in the signature to understand your better*


----------



## sivakumar s s

endlessmoor said:


> I sincerely thank Mr. Sivakumar, for sending me a very important document.
> 
> This forum is the best place a novice like me can gain from.
> 
> Long live


*You are always welcome dear.*

If I am not, some one is going to share the document. Thats it...:juggle:



*Please update ur timeline in the signature*


----------



## Vinod S

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Vinod,
> 
> Are you applied for SA sponsorship. you should get it in 2-3 weeks time.
> 
> Is there any special conditions apply.
> 
> *Update your timeline in the signature to understand your better*


Hi Siva,

Apologies if i was not clear. My signature is up to date. By SA i actually meant Skill Assessment to VETASSESS.


----------



## Vinod S

Have applied for assessment as Airport Manager under Specialist Managers nec


----------



## sivakumar s s

Vinod S said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Apologies if i was not clear. My signature is up to date. By SA i actually meant Skill Assessment to VETASSESS.


Sorry dear it was South Australia Sponsorship

https://whttps://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrantsww.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants

Have applied here


----------



## Vinod S

sivakumar s s said:


> Sorry dear it was South Australia Sponsorship
> 
> https://whttps://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrantsww.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants
> 
> Have applied here


Its ok. Whats this link. Am unable to open it.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Vinod S said:


> Its ok. Whats this link. Am unable to open it.


sorry typo error

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants


Get register yourself and explore


----------



## Vinod S

sivakumar s s said:


> sorry typo error
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled_migrants
> 
> 
> Get register yourself and explore


Thank you Sir


----------



## sivakumar s s

Vinod S said:


> Thank you Sir


Dear vinod...



Please ignore Sir....i am ur fellow expats....


----------



## sameer7106

Hey Friends,

today i checked my vetassess login and its showing me the status as *"COMPLETED"*. Me and my employer we haven't received any call from the VET yet.......Now i am having a goosebumps about the outcome as no communication have been made yet by the vetassess.

@Sheeb now you are the next keep checking your vet login daily

*JUST HOPE FOR THE BEST *


----------



## JayBees

sameer7106 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> today i checked my vetassess login and its showing me the status as *"COMPLETED"*. Me and my employer we haven't received any call from the VET yet.......Now i am having a goosebumps about the outcome as no communication have been made yet by the vetassess.
> 
> @Sheeb now you are the next keep checking your vet login daily
> 
> *JUST HOPE FOR THE BEST *


Nice to hear that Sameer... Nowadays they are moving at the pace of a bullet train! All the best... You'll get a positive outcome...


----------



## sameer7106

Thanks bijoy,

For raising my confidence


----------



## ven343

sameer7106 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> today i checked my vetassess login and its showing me the status as *"COMPLETED"*. Me and my employer we haven't received any call from the VET yet.......Now i am having a goosebumps about the outcome as no communication have been made yet by the vetassess.
> 
> @Sheeb now you are the next keep checking your vet login daily
> 
> *JUST HOPE FOR THE BEST *


Nice to hear that Sameer. All the best.You'll get a positive outcome.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> today i checked my vetassess login and its showing me the status as *"COMPLETED"*. Me and my employer we haven't received any call from the VET yet.......Now i am having a goosebumps about the outcome as no communication have been made yet by the vetassess.
> 
> @Sheeb now you are the next keep checking your vet login daily
> 
> *JUST HOPE FOR THE BEST *


Advance Wishes Sameer... hope tomorrow you will receive the Outcome letter...

Keep checking it every one hour intermittenly in the site for this from today 7pm onwards(Melbourne 00.00 hrs)

:cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Also Sheeb,

Please check yours in the VET site..... for *Completed *Status

All the best :cheer2:


----------



## sameer7106

Thanks Shivkumar and Ven......

hope to get the outcome tomorrow in the morning.......


----------



## sameer7106

Dear All,

i am pleased to announce that today in the morning my skill assessment outcome letter was uploaded and by God's grace it came [/B]POSITIVE[/B]  I got the outcome in just 8 weeks and haven't received any call from VET...it was a direct positive outcome 

I thank each and every member of expat for helping me in taking the initial step towards the Aussie dream, Thank you so much.


----------



## sameer71

sameer7106 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i am pleased to announce that today in the morning my skill assessment outcome letter was uploaded and by God's grace it came POSITIVE  I got the outcome in just 8 weeks and haven't received any call from VET...it was a direct positive outcome
> 
> I thank each and every member of expat for helping me in taking the initial step towards the Aussie dream, Thank you so much.


Congratulations Buddy


----------



## sameer7106

sameer71 said:


> Congratulations Buddy


Thanks mate


----------



## Achiever27

Dear All, i am pleased to announce that today in the morning my skill assessment outcome letter was uploaded and by God's grace it came POSITIVE I got the outcome in just 8 weeks and haven't received any call from VET...it was a direct positive outcome I thank each and every member of expat for helping me in taking the initial step towards the Aussie dream, Thank you so much.

Congratulations Sameer!! It is a quick turn around.. I've applied for assessment on 11th nov, n w8ng for result eagerly.
Under which occupation did u apply?? I'd applied under financial investment advisor.. Is it something lyk Vetassess process other occupation application faster than financial investment advisor application???


----------



## Sheeb

Achiever27 said:


> Dear All, i am pleased to announce that today in the morning my skill assessment outcome letter was uploaded and by God's grace it came POSITIVE I got the outcome in just 8 weeks and haven't received any call from VET...it was a direct positive outcome I thank each and every member of expat for helping me in taking the initial step towards the Aussie dream, Thank you so much.
> 
> Congratulations Sameer!! It is a quick turn around.. I've applied for assessment on 11th nov, n w8ng for result eagerly.
> Under which occupation did u apply?? I'd applied under financial investment advisor.. Is it something lyk Vetassess process other occupation application faster than financial investment advisor application???


Dear Achiever

It's indeed good to know that you got your result so soon. I applied on Nov 7 for Vocational education teacher. Yeah maybe based on the documents provided they will assess. If they are clear with all docs more chance of processes faster

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i am pleased to announce that today in the morning my skill assessment outcome letter was uploaded and by God's grace it came POSITIVE  I got the outcome in just 8 weeks and haven't received any call from VET...it was a direct positive outcome
> 
> I thank each and every member of expat for helping me in taking the initial step towards the Aussie dream, Thank you so much.


Wowwwww Sameer That's great news. I didnt get mine yet...I didnt even check my status. .. let me go and check now. ..

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Also Sheeb,
> 
> Please check yours in the VET site..... for Completed Status
> 
> All the best :cheer2:


Yep yep...I will. Actually I completely stopped checking as it's too early...hihi


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> today i checked my vetassess login and its showing me the status as "COMPLETED". Me and my employer we haven't received any call from the VET yet.......Now i am having a goosebumps about the outcome as no communication have been made yet by the vetassess.
> 
> @Sheeb now you are the next keep checking your vet login daily
> 
> JUST HOPE FOR THE BEST


My status is still "in progress"


----------



## endlessmoor

Achiever27 said:


> Dear All, i am pleased to announce that today in the morning my skill assessment outcome letter was uploaded and by God's grace it came POSITIVE I got the outcome in just 8 weeks and haven't received any call from VET...it was a direct positive outcome I thank each and every member of expat for helping me in taking the initial step towards the Aussie dream, Thank you so much.
> 
> Congratulations Sameer!! It is a quick turn around.. I've applied for assessment on 11th nov, n w8ng for result eagerly.
> Under which occupation did u apply?? I'd applied under financial investment advisor.. Is it something lyk Vetassess process other occupation application faster than financial investment advisor application???


Its a great news, even Sameer has also got a positive review.

I congratulate both of you.


----------



## endlessmoor

Dear friends,

I have atlast gathered all my documents.

lastly they are asking for the following

1. Supporting evidence for claim of GST (if applicable) more info

what kind of proof do i need to give them that I am residing in india?
or does this a requirement at all?

I need your guidance.

Thanks in adv


----------



## VRS

congrats, for which occupation have you applied?


----------



## Sheeb

endlessmoor said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have atlast gathered all my documents.
> 
> lastly they are asking for the following
> 
> 1. Supporting evidence for claim of GST (if applicable) more info
> 
> what kind of proof do i need to give them that I am residing in india?
> or does this a requirement at all?
> 
> I need your guidance.
> 
> Thanks in adv


GST is a proof that you are not currently in Australia. I provided my current work reference letter as proof. Many in this forum did the same. Hope this helps. 
All the best. 
Sheeba


----------



## endlessmoor

Sheeb said:


> GST is a proof that you are not currently in Australia. I provided my current work reference letter as proof. Many in this forum did the same. Hope this helps.
> All the best.
> Sheeba


Thank you very much sheeb. I will then upload my present work status as a proof.


----------



## ven343

sameer7106 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i am pleased to announce that today in the morning my skill assessment outcome letter was uploaded and by God's grace it came [/B]POSITIVE[/B]  I got the outcome in just 8 weeks and haven't received any call from VET...it was a direct positive outcome
> 
> I thank each and every member of expat for helping me in taking the initial step towards the Aussie dream, Thank you so much.


congrats SAMEER7106..
ALL THE BEST IN FUTURE..


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i am pleased to announce that today in the morning my skill assessment outcome letter was uploaded and by God's grace it came [/B]POSITIVE[/B]  I got the outcome in just 8 weeks and haven't received any call from VET...it was a direct positive outcome
> 
> I thank each and every member of expat for helping me in taking the initial step towards the Aussie dream, Thank you so much.


Many hearty congratulations

SAMEER :cheer2:


----------



## Achiever27

Sheeb said:


> Dear Achiever
> 
> It's indeed good to know that you got your result so soon. I applied on Nov 7 for Vocational education teacher. Yeah maybe based on the documents provided they will assess. If they are clear with all docs more chance of processes faster
> 
> Sheeba


Dear Sheeba,

I've nt received the assessment result, m sailing in the same boat as u r 😊. 

Sameer - please let me know under which occupation did u apply?? I applied under Financial Investment Advisor.. M thinking vetassess process application of other occupation faster than financial investment advisor.. Please advise!!


----------



## Achiever27

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi,
> 
> So you break the silence.
> 
> Great when did you applied for the Skill assessment. All the best.
> 
> 
> My *IELTS -7* gained no points from EOI as I already lodged visa for 190 category.
> 
> Score is 7.5,7,7,7. No gain no pain. But got refreshment in softskills..
> 
> 
> What about you applied for IELTS.
> 
> *Please update your signature*


M appearing for IELTS on 29th Jan'14. Hope to get assessment result by then.


----------



## Vinod S

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear vinod...
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore Sir....i am ur fellow expats....


Sure thing Siva


----------



## Vinod S

:fingerscrossed:


sameer7106 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i am pleased to announce that today in the morning my skill assessment outcome letter was uploaded and by God's grace it came [/B]POSITIVE[/B]  I got the outcome in just 8 weeks and haven't received any call from VET...it was a direct positive outcome
> 
> I thank each and every member of expat for helping me in taking the initial step towards the Aussie dream, Thank you so much.


Compliments Sameer. Glad for you that your first and critical step has come through successfully. Wish you all success and quick steps.

Achiever - Sure seems that the processing is based on profile and to me it seems that if you apply thru an agent they check it even more stringently. I applied thru an agent on Sept 23rd and no news yet. And i see that those who applied directly are getting their responses within 2 months. Does any one have a clue if an individual can take over an application from an agent midway.

Cheers and good luck to us.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Achiever27 said:


> M appearing for IELTS on 29th Jan'14. Hope to get assessment result by then.


All the best for your IELTS Achiever.

Prepare and concentrate well. Do enough practice 

*DCIELTS.com and RYAN Videos are good for WRITING

Cambridge test 1-9 are good for L R AND S*


----------



## endlessmoor

I am also sitting for IELTS on 29th jan 2015 from Delhi, I hope to get satisfactory result.
But somebody told me, that if I apply for PR189 or 190 visa, I need to go for my wife's assessment aswell from Vetassess?
but presently my wife is not in Delhi, and her passport has been expired, that need to get renewed by march.

1) Is it a compulsion to get assessed by Vetassess for my wife for PR 190 or 189 Visa catagory?

2) If I am not been able to produce her passport during uploading of her documents in Vetassess, will it cause any harm?

3)My wife is not working anywhere presently( previously she worked as research associate), so do I need to go for her education assessment only? even if I am not claiming her points?


Thanks in Adv.


----------



## endlessmoor

I was going for my vetassess assessment, not claiming my wifes point. That was quite satisfactory, but if still she needs assessment that will be prob I guess.


----------



## sivakumar s s

endlessmoor said:


> I am also sitting for IELTS on 29th jan 2015 from Delhi, I hope to get satisfactory result.
> But somebody told me, that if I apply for PR189 or 190 visa, I need to go for my wife's assessment aswell from Vetassess?
> but presently my wife is not in Delhi, and her passport has been expired, that need to get renewed by march.
> 
> 1) Is it a compulsion to get assessed by Vetassess for my wife for PR 190 or 189 Visa catagory?
> 
> 2) If I am not been able to produce her passport during uploading of her documents in Vetassess, will it cause any harm?
> 
> 3)My wife is not working anywhere presently( previously she worked as research associate), so do I need to go for her education assessment only? even if I am not claiming her points?
> 
> 
> Thanks in Adv.



Dear 

pls be aware, for any Aus PR * if you are not claiming points for your wife, skill assessment for spouse is not required.*

however, 
Should be graduate in English medium or IELTS- 4.5 in all modules


If graduate then can get letter/bonafide cert from college stating during the term medium is english.


All the best
siva


----------



## sameer7106

ven343 said:


> congrats SAMEER7106..
> ALL THE BEST IN FUTURE..


Thanks Ven and Shivkumar......now i am waiting for my IELTS result to be out (26'th dec) till then i am gaining info on EOI and studying for PTE


----------



## sameer7106

Achiever27 said:


> Dear Sheeba,
> 
> I've nt received the assessment result, m sailing in the same boat as u r 😊.
> 
> Sameer - please let me know under which occupation did u apply?? I applied under Financial Investment Advisor.. M thinking vetassess process application of other occupation faster than financial investment advisor.. Please advise!!


Hi Achiever,

I have applied under "PRODUCTION MANAGER" and i don't think that they give any preference to the occupation. I have noticed that VET has started working with a lightning speed as i guess there are 3 ppl in this thread who have got direct positive outcome in the last 2-3 months.


----------



## Sheeb

Achiever27 said:


> Dear Sheeba,
> 
> I've nt received the assessment result, m sailing in the same boat as u r ?de0a.
> 
> Sameer - please let me know under which occupation did u apply?? I applied under Financial Investment Advisor.. M thinking vetassess process application of other occupation faster than financial investment advisor.. Please advise!!


Yeahhhh...finger crossed. ..awaiting results


----------



## Sheeb

Achiever27 said:


> Dear Sheeba,
> 
> I've nt received the assessment result, m sailing in the same boat as u r ?de0a.
> 
> Sameer - please let me know under which occupation did u apply?? I applied under Financial Investment Advisor.. M thinking vetassess process application of other occupation faster than financial investment advisor.. Please advise!!


Yeahhhh...finger crossed. ..awaiting results


----------



## ven343

hi everyone..

anybody from 234599 (LIFE SCIENTIST NEC)..FROM THIS GROUP??? PLS??


----------



## samsaran

hi everyone in this room
I hereby introduce myself to all members .I am one of your silent follower of this room and named as SAM . And i am also awaiting for my Vetassess result which i was appilied on 17th nov 2014 . eagerly awaiting for the results .


----------



## samsaran

Dear achiever , sheeba , ss, , shiva
when you guys applied for vetasses and how long it takes . As i know that sameer has got his result within 8 weeks period


----------



## samsaran

hi ven343

When did you applied ?


----------



## Achiever27

samsaran said:


> Dear achiever , sheeba , ss, , shiva
> when you guys applied for vetasses and how long it takes . As i know that sameer has got his result within 8 weeks period


I'd applied on 11th Nov'14.. Still awaiting Vetassess result..


----------



## ven343

samsaran said:


> hi ven343
> 
> When did you applied ?


hi samsaran..
i applied on nov 19 th 2014..
wt abt u mate?


----------



## samsaran

Achiever27 said:


> I'd applied on 11th Nov'14.. Still awaiting Vetassess result..


hi achiever27 

we are in same boat with 6 days difference.


----------



## tahanpaa

samsaran said:


> hi achiever27
> 
> we are in same boat with 6 days difference.


u both looking forward too early. Wait guys and follow the timeline of others


----------



## Lordgopi

Guys my status on vetassess just got changed to completed. How would I know my results. I applied directly without agent. Seniors pls help.


----------



## tahanpaa

Lordgopi said:


> Guys my status on vetassess just got changed to completed. How would I know my results. I applied directly without agent. Seniors pls help.


Wait just 24 hrs more then u can download pdf file of ur outcome and hopefully it will be positive outcome.
Cheers!


----------



## ven343

Lordgopi said:


> Guys my status on vetassess just got changed to completed. How would I know my results. I applied directly without agent. Seniors pls help.


hi lordgopi.. u got it finally. after 2 days u will get report from vetassess to your mail or you can check directly login to your vetassess account and go to report and open it..

all the best ur vet report buddy..


----------



## sivakumar s s

samsaran said:


> Dear achiever , sheeba , ss, , shiva
> when you guys applied for vetasses and how long it takes . As i know that sameer has got his result within 8 weeks period


*Dear SAM

Please check my Timelines in the Signature.....


also pls update urs*


----------



## sivakumar s s

Lordgopi said:


> Guys my status on vetassess just got changed to completed. How would I know my results. I applied directly without agent. Seniors pls help.


*Firstly Hearty congratulations and hope to get positive result

As VEN said, u will get mail in two days along with outcome letter


Also do check your VET online a/c every one hour after 7.00pm today onwards (MELbourne 00.00 hrs)

Iam so lucky to get it on the same day itself by this way.*


----------



## samsaran

sivakumar s s said:


> Firstly Hearty congratulations and hope to get positive result
> 
> As VEN said, u will get mail in two days along with outcome letter
> 
> Also do check your VET online a/c every one hour after 7.00pm today onwards (MELbourne 00.00 hrs)
> 
> Iam so lucky to get it on the same day itself by this way.


Hi siva. I will update my timeline as soon as possible

@ VEN : I have applied on 17th Nov 2014

And finally my hearty congratulations to the lord


----------



## Lordgopi

Thanks everyone for your advise and warm wishes. Guess I need to wait one more day then , which would be the most difficult 24 hrs in my life I think. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Lordgopi

Guys,

Like stated earlier my status had changed to competed. I did see on the thread above that one of the member had advised that I can download the PDF version online. Just wanted to know as to where this doc or the link would actually show up. Would this show in the regular login page where the Application Status , Communication , Update contact details show up ? . Thanks .


----------



## sivakumar s s

Lordgopi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Like stated earlier my status had changed to competed. I did see on the thread above that one of the member had advised that I can download the PDF version online. Just wanted to know as to where this doc or the link would actually show up. Would this show in the regular login page where the Application Status , Communication , Update contact details show up ? . Thanks .


Where u seen the completed.

Below one new link will come as a Outcome:


----------



## Lordgopi

Thanks Siva...refreshing hourly now ...


----------



## Sheeb

Lordgopi said:


> Guys my status on vetassess just got changed to completed. How would I know my results. I applied directly without agent. Seniors pls help.


When did you apply?


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> Thanks Ven and Shivkumar......now i am waiting for my IELTS result to be out (26'th dec) till then i am gaining info on EOI and studying for PTE


Any idea if PTE or TOEFL is easier?


----------



## Sheeb

samsaran said:


> Dear achiever , sheeba , ss, , shiva
> when you guys applied for vetasses and how long it takes . As i know that sameer has got his result within 8 weeks period


I applied on Nov 7th. Still waiting.


----------



## Sheeb

endlessmoor said:


> Thank you very much sheeb. I will then upload my present work status as a proof.


Anytime 😊


----------



## Lordgopi

Lordgopi said:


> Thanks everyone for your advise and warm wishes. Guess I need to wait one more day then , which would be the most difficult 24 hrs in my life I think. Hoping for the best.





Sheeb said:


> When did you apply?



September 08 ...


----------



## sameer7106

Lordgopi said:


> Guys my status on vetassess just got changed to completed. How would I know my results. I applied directly without agent. Seniors pls help.


Hi mate,

you will get ur outcome by tomorow......all the best for the same it will be positive......dont forget to share ur happiness with us once u receive the positive outcome


----------



## sameer7106

Sheeb said:


> Any idea if PTE or TOEFL is easier?


Hi Sheeb,

i guess both are hard but it seems that its easier to score in PTE-A


----------



## Awan's

Lordgopi said:


> Thanks Siva...refreshing hourly now ...


You will get an email of assessment completion and letter will be there...best wishes

What was your occupation?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sivakumar s s

Lordgopi said:


> Thanks Siva...refreshing hourly now ...


Any luck in this hour.... Its 6.30 am Melbourne time


----------



## Lordgopi

Unfortunately nothing yet. But thanks for asking.


----------



## samsaran

Lordgopi said:


> Unfortunately nothing yet. But thanks for asking.


Hi Lordgopi
I guess the mail may be in you junk folder.kindly verify it .If you never received your email yet may be they will send you on 5th of Jan 2015 as I believe vet assess is closed for Christmas holiday from 23rd Dec to 4th Jan 2015.
I hope it should be in your junk box


----------



## sameer7106

Lordgopi said:


> Unfortunately nothing yet. But thanks for asking.


Do check ur VET login now, if its still not there then drop them a mail immediately. *VET offices will be closed from 23 dec to 5'th jan 15*


----------



## spikersandhu

Hiiiiiii...................... I have a query about my VETASSESS outcome for employment...... I have 7 years experience and showed the evidence for this also but they have given this outcome............... can anyone plz tell me they have considered 3 or more than 5 yrs experience ..................
" Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
Assessment.
The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
occupation"


----------



## tusharbapu87

Hello frnds
I follow this forum from last 4 months
This is my 1st post. I glad to inform u that I got positive assessment from vet yesterday. My occupation is transport company manager 149413. Me and my employer did not receive any call or inquiry from vet side. Strange thing is my agent send me acknowledgement letter yesterday but 
There is 27 nov 2014 date quoted on letter I applied my assessment on 26th sep 2014. So I want to know that only issue the letter vet took almost 1 month. Is it possible reply me asap


----------



## vaibhavm23

tusharbapu87 said:


> Hello frnds
> I follow this forum from last 4 months
> This is my 1st post. I glad to inform u that I got positive assessment from vet yesterday. My occupation is transport company manager 149413. Me and my employer did not receive any call or inquiry from vet side. Strange thing is my agent send me acknowledgement letter yesterday but
> There is 27 nov 2014 date quoted on letter I applied my assessment on 26th sep 2014. So I want to know that only issue the letter vet took almost 1 month. Is it possible reply me asap


The highest probability was your agent sleeping.. and didnt checked the page frequently.


----------



## samsaran

tusharbapu87 said:


> Hello frnds
> I follow this forum from last 4 months
> This is my 1st post. I glad to inform u that I got positive assessment from vet yesterday. My occupation is transport company manager 149413. Me and my employer did not receive any call or inquiry from vet side. Strange thing is my agent send me acknowledgement letter yesterday but
> There is 27 nov 2014 date quoted on letter I applied my assessment on 26th sep 2014. So I want to know that only issue the letter vet took almost 1 month. Is it possible reply me asap


Hi tush app

This is highly sensitive that your agent may be bit slow or check with them when they received the mail. There is also a possibility that May be your case officer may be on leave for Dec and someone may helped them to email to candidates


----------



## tusharbapu87

My agent told me that he received letter yesterday and obviously he never make such type of mistake to send letter after 1 month. Ok anyway finally I got positive its important thing for me. It just like a Christmas gift for me. Thanks everybody


----------



## Vinod S

tusharbapu87 said:


> My agent told me that he received letter yesterday and obviously he never make such type of mistake to send letter after 1 month. Ok anyway finally I got positive its important thing for me. It just like a Christmas gift for me. Thanks everybody


Dear Tushar,

Compliments on crossing the first and main hurdle. Wish you success for all next steps. Can you share details of under which profile you applied and on what date. So that the rest of us get an idea how long each successful application is taking. Better still if you can update your timeline on your signature and all will need not ask the same question.

Cheers,


----------



## Jamil Sid

Hey Guys Im newbie there..I have one question...I have experience approx 4.9 month so VETASSESS will be consider that as 5 years experiencec coz 5 years means 10 points


----------



## sivakumar s s

Jamil Sid said:


> Hey Guys Im newbie there..I have one question...I have experience approx 4.9 month so VETASSESS will be consider that as 5 years experiencec coz 5 years means 10 points


for 4.9 => 5 points only

From Jan Ist 2015 onwards Vetassess will reduce some initial years for assessment as it is considered as training period. (Eg: Like ACS)

No they will not. points will be issued by DIBP while submitting EOI.

Vetassess will assess for minimum requirements for the nominated occupation.
SAY around *3 years or more*

If you want to full points for the 4.9 years also apply PTA along with Skill assessment.

Apply before Jan Ist all the best. 

After assessment we will discuss about points....LETS C at the time of invitation(after 3 months) you will have 5 or 10 points.


----------



## haryk

Hi All,
I had a quick question. Can any one help please. My friend has to apply for vetasses Assessment. He had all the documents. But regarding Pay, he is working on ABN in Australia. My question is, he don't have Payslips to provide to Assessment. He had bank statements. So is bank statements enough to apply or should he give any statutory declaration for the payslips ? if so can any one provide the formate for Payslip statutory declaration please...

Thanks in Advance


----------



## sivakumar s s

haryk said:


> Hi All,
> I had a quick question. Can any one help please. My friend has to apply for vetasses Assessment. He had all the documents. But regarding Pay, he is working on ABN in Australia. My question is, he don't have Payslips to provide to Assessment. He had bank statements. So is bank statements enough to apply or should he give any statutory declaration for the payslips ? if so can any one provide the formate for Payslip statutory declaration please...
> 
> Thanks in Advance


For proof of salaried employment any one/all of the documents can be submitted
1. Tax documents
2.Pay slips
*3.bank statement*

For Employer reference: any one is required
1. letter head from employer with roles and resp...
*2.Statutory declaration with roles and resp*.


In my knowledge there is no statutory document for Payslips.


----------



## waitingheadache

haryk said:


> Hi All,
> I had a quick question. Can any one help please. My friend has to apply for vetasses Assessment. He had all the documents. But regarding Pay, he is working on ABN in Australia. My question is, he don't have Payslips to provide to Assessment. He had bank statements. So is bank statements enough to apply or should he give any statutory declaration for the payslips ? if so can any one provide the formate for Payslip statutory declaration please...
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Hello, 

ABN stands for Australian Business Number. ABN is normally used by businesses/contractors/self employed persons doing businesses. 

If your friend is self employed / working on ABN, then the requirement is different(see below).

So, your friend can not claim his experience as employment, but can claim as self employment, as he is working on ABN not on TFN.

........................................................................................................
Ref: Vetassess > Home > FAQs 
If you worked in your own business:

a) Evidence of tasks performed at the skill level of your nominated occupation

-a statement from your accountant or lawyer that verifies the name of your business and the position that you held. This must be written on letterhead and signed by the practitioner.

-a Statutory Declaration listing your main duties and other relevant employment information. This should be verifiable and supported by other evidence.

-your business registration details.

b) Evidence of paid employment - at least one of the following:

-payslips
-payment summaries for taxation
-taxation records of Assessment which show the company name
-your company taxation records.
............................................................................................................


----------



## spikersandhu

How much time would VETASSESS take for PTA letter ?:boxing:


----------



## sivakumar s s

spikersandhu said:


> How much time would VETASSESS take for PTA letter ?:boxing:


12 weeks normal time.


but i got it in 4 weeks only


----------



## spikersandhu

Good !lane:


----------



## spikersandhu

Hiiiiiii FRiends....... I have applied PTA for my previous employment on 30th Dec 2014 through post...... It would be recieved today on 2nd Jan 2015.......WOuld VETASSESS decide my outcome by new rules or they would assess it rules applied in 2014..... I am worried that by new rules they could deduct 1 year of my experience as the date deemed skilled.......!plz suggest !:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sivakumar s s

spikersandhu said:


> Hiiiiiii FRiends....... I have applied PTA for my previous employment on 30th Dec 2014 through post...... It would be recieved today on 2nd Jan 2015.......WOuld VETASSESS decide my outcome by new rules or they would assess it rules applied in 2014..... I am worried that by new rules they could deduct 1 year of my experience as the date deemed skilled.......!plz suggest !:fingerscrossed:


hi 

As suggested in VET website. The new rule implies from 01 jan 2015.

you are lucky with two days. so no worries OLD RULE for you.


----------



## Jamil Sid

:fingerscrossed:H


----------



## Jamil Sid

I think they will foloow te rulw a/c to 2014 Laws of Vetassess


----------



## anupama.arch

*Vetasssess Validity*

Does anyone know, if there is any Validity Period for the Vetassess assessment outcome?


----------



## sivakumar s s

anupama.arch said:


> Does anyone know, if there is any Validity Period for the Vetassess assessment outcome?


Depends on time to time....

Now the Validity or Vetassess outcome is 3 years.


----------



## sk804

Does anyone know, if I lodge my application, the DIBP will accept my education assessment from vetassess and work experience from ACS?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## waitingheadache

sk804 said:


> Does anyone know, if I lodge my application, the DIBP will accept my education assessment from vetassess and work experience from ACS?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


NO THEY WON'T.

If you nominate an occupation that is assessed by ACS then both education & work experience will be assessed by ACS. Vetassess can be used for point test advise only if needed.


----------



## ven343

:confused2:
hello vet guys..today i checked my vetassess status. but in my vetassess account status it shows "COMPLETED". i applied on 20 th nov 2014.

how may i know my vet result(report) after showing status completed ???

pls suggest me guys..?? am finger crossed.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## samsaran

ven343 said:


> :confused2:
> hello vet guys..today i checked my vetassess status. but in my vetassess account status it shows "COMPLETED". i applied on 20 th nov 2014.
> 
> how may i know my vet result(report) after showing status completed ???
> 
> pls suggest me guys..?? am finger crossed.
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi ven343;6120649

Hopefully u will receive your email tomorrow or sooner before this weekend


----------



## ven343

samsaran said:


> Hi ven343;6120649
> 
> Hopefully u will receive your email tomorrow or sooner before this weekend


hi samsaran.thank you for your info..


----------



## samsaran

ven343 said:


> hi samsaran.thank you for your info..


Welcome ven.i have also applied in 17th Nov 2014 but I hoping for the best (waiting). 
More over I don't know how to check


----------



## waitingheadache

ven343 said:


> :confused2:
> hello vet guys..today i checked my vetassess status. but in my vetassess account status it shows "COMPLETED". i applied on 20 th nov 2014.
> 
> how may i know my vet result(report) after showing status completed ???
> 
> pls suggest me guys..?? am finger crossed.
> :fingerscrossed:


Did you/employer get any call before?? What is your occupation code. 

You may get your outcome letter tomorrow or by friday.


----------



## ven343

samsaran said:


> Welcome ven.i have also applied in 17th Nov 2014 but I hoping for the best (waiting).
> More over I don't know how to check


hi samsaran..thank you.. i hope your report also will come fast..ALL THE BEST..


----------



## ven343

waitingheadache said:


> Did you/employer get any call before?? What is your occupation code.
> 
> You may get your outcome letter tomorrow or by friday.


hi waitingheadache..thank you for ur info..

1)my employer and me did not get any call from vet people.

2) my occupation code:234599(LIFE SCIENTIST NEC)

what about you mate?


----------



## waitingheadache

ven343 said:


> hi waitingheadache..thank you for ur info..
> 
> 1)my employer and me did not get any call from vet people.
> 
> 2) my occupation code:234599(LIFE SCIENTIST NEC)
> 
> what about you mate?


I am still waiting for re-assessment outcome. My occupation is Internal Auditor 221214.
How many years of total experience did you show to VET for assessment??


----------



## ven343

waitingheadache said:


> I am still waiting for re-assessment outcome. My occupation is Internal Auditor 221214.
> How many years of total experience did you show to VET for assessment??


hi, waitingheadache,,

8 years.

best of luck mate..


----------



## abdelhameed

Hi guys!

I am new to this forum.forum. I am civil Engineer my graduation project was Construction project management . I am currently studying Construction Project Management in my country ..I have 2 years experience till now as site engineer . I need to know if I can apply for vetassess assessment for CPM - 133111??


----------



## VRS

abdelhameed said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am new to this forum.forum. I am civil Engineer my graduation project was Construction project management . I am currently studying Construction Project Management in my country ..I have 2 years experience till now as site engineer . I need to know if I can apply for vetassess assessment for CPM - 133111??


hi, i replied in another thread. Please check.


----------



## ven343

:confused2:
hi all veties,...

TODAY I GOT VET REPORT AND I GOT POSITIVE..

I HAVE BEEN WORKING 1 COMPANY ONLY FROM MAY 2007 TILL NOW.

BUT I AM CONFUSED ABOUT HOW MANY YEARS TOTAL I HAVE ACCORDING MY REPORT PLEASE??
SUGGEST ME GUYS.

THANKS IN ADVANCE..

MY REPORT FOLLOWS. 

Employment assessed: Toxicologist / Sr. Toxicologist , Polymer Industries Ltd. (11/2009 to 10/2014)
Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
Assessment.
The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
occupation.
Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your
nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.

Dr Mamta Chauhan
Manager, Skills Recognition General
Occupations
07 January,


----------



## pico1985

Congrats mate


----------



## ven343

pico1985 said:


> Congrats mate


thank you pico1985 mate .. 

but i am still confusing about how many years experience i have according to my vet report pls?

thanks in advance..


----------



## pico1985

I applied 21/11/2014 so I'm on my toes right now


----------



## ven343

pico1985 said:


> I applied 21/11/2014 so I'm on my toes right now


ok. mate.. definitely you will get dis week or by the next week..u can get positive out come..best of luck..

i have 1 question according to my vetassess report how many years experience i have please?

thanks in advance


----------



## pico1985

ven343 said:


> ok. mate.. definitely you will get dis week or by the next week..u can get positive out come..best of luck..
> 
> i have 1 question according to my vetassess report how many years experience i have please?
> 
> thanks in advance


I think Vetassess can provide you with a point advice regarding your work experience.
All the best mate


----------



## spikersandhu

*This is VETASSESS usual way of tabulating the experience. Noithing to worry, because they only assess experience for last 5 years, you can apply eoi for all the years you have worked from 2009 onwards...... the years of relevance is usually given to ascertain the level of proficiency:juggle: in the skill.*


ven343 said:


> :confused2:
> hi all veties,...
> 
> TODAY I GOT VET REPORT AND I GOT POSITIVE..
> 
> I HAVE BEEN WORKING 1 COMPANY ONLY FROM MAY 2007 TILL NOW.
> 
> BUT I AM CONFUSED ABOUT HOW MANY YEARS TOTAL I HAVE ACCORDING MY REPORT PLEASE??
> SUGGEST ME GUYS.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE..
> 
> MY REPORT FOLLOWS.
> 
> Employment assessed: Toxicologist / Sr. Toxicologist , Polymer Industries Ltd. (11/2009 to 10/2014)
> Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
> occupation.
> Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
> Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your
> nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.
> 
> Dr Mamta Chauhan
> Manager, Skills Recognition General
> Occupations
> 07 January,


----------



## ven343

;6129313 said:


> *This is VETASSESS usual way of tabulating the experience. Noithing to worry, because they only assess experience for last 5 years, you can apply eoi for all the years you have worked from 2009 onwards...... the years of relevance is usually given to ascertain the level of proficiency:juggle: in the skill.*


thank you for your information ..spikersandhu..


----------



## sivakumar s s

It is perfectly right VEN..

Apply for EOI soon...(assuming you already your IELTS score)

Goahead.. VET can assess for last 5 years only. To get it upto 10years you need to apply for PTA (point test advice)



ven343 said:


> :confused2:
> hi all veties,...
> 
> TODAY I GOT VET REPORT AND I GOT POSITIVE..
> 
> I HAVE BEEN WORKING 1 COMPANY ONLY FROM MAY 2007 TILL NOW.
> 
> BUT I AM CONFUSED ABOUT HOW MANY YEARS TOTAL I HAVE ACCORDING MY REPORT PLEASE??
> SUGGEST ME GUYS.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE..
> 
> MY REPORT FOLLOWS.
> 
> Employment assessed: Toxicologist / Sr. Toxicologist , Polymer Industries Ltd. (11/2009 to 10/2014)
> Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
> occupation.
> Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
> Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your
> nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.
> 
> Dr Mamta Chauhan
> Manager, Skills Recognition General
> Occupations
> 07 January,


----------



## ven343

sivakumar s s said:


> It is perfectly right VEN..
> 
> Apply for EOI soon...(assuming you already your IELTS score)
> 
> Goahead.. VET can assess for last 5 years only. To get it upto 10years you need to apply for PTA (point test advice)


thank you sivakumar s s for your info..

and congrats for yours visa grant..


----------



## sivakumar s s

ven343 said:


> thank you sivakumar s s for your info..
> 
> and congrats for yours visa grant..


Thanks a lot Ven...


----------



## abdelhameed

hi guys,
I really need a help from your experience:
I am now working in my country as site engineer and some management roles like estimating,planning,scheduling,contract review to meet project deadlines, about 3 years experience.
my study background is bachelor of engineering (civil),i am going to finish a diploma in project management the next may, studding IELTS nowadays .
my questions:
1: Do I have a chance to get a job in project management .
2: which skilled occupation should i apply for a)construction project manager b)project builder c)civil engineer.


----------



## sivakumar s s

abdelhameed said:


> hi guys,
> I really need a help from your experience:
> I am now working in my country as site engineer and some management roles like estimating,planning,scheduling,contract review to meet project deadlines, about 3 years experience.
> my study background is bachelor of engineering (civil),i am going to finish a diploma in project management the next may, studding IELTS nowadays .
> my questions:
> 1: Do I have a chance to get a job in project management .
> 2: which skilled occupation should i apply for a)construction project manager b)project builder c)civil engineer.


Dear,

check out this site

https://www.anzscosearch.com/

will be helpful to you....


----------



## abdelhameed

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear,
> 
> check out this site
> 
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/
> 
> will be helpful to you....


thanks for your respond
can i apply for vetassess as construction project manager after i finish my project management diploma?? 
OR if i apply for EA ,Are some of the difficulties will meet me in finding a job? because i want to work in the management? like cost estimator or scheduling etc.


----------



## samsaran

ven343 said:


> ok. mate.. definitely you will get dis week or by the next week..u can get positive out come..best of luck..
> 
> i have 1 question according to my vetassess report how many years experience i have please?
> 
> thanks in advance


Hi ven343
Glad to hear that you received your outcome from vet assess. Have you applied with PA and assessment together or just assessment only.


----------



## gauravoz

*Vetassess Advisory !!*

Guys,

I need your help on this. I had applied on behalf of my wife for Vetassess Advisory service for Customer Service Manager - 149212 and had uploaded her latest experience for 4 years there...She is a BCOM and has 8-10 years experience in Customer service.These were the excerpts from the reference letter issued by her company.

Servicing multi-currency treasury accounts for Financial Institutions and Corporate clients.
Documenting and periodically reviewing cash management policies and procedures (PNP) followed by the XXX Services team.
Achieving operational efficiency within the team by creating optimal mail management rules to ensure that queries are allocated to team members accordingly.
Played an instrumental role in the whole India Query Outsourcing project by conducting trainings in Manila for XXX Manila team.
Analyzing and reporting team productivity as well as impacts on query volumes to senior management, post Manila migration.
Managing and tracking the Manila team’s progress and providing them with constructive feedback to improve query resolution timelines.
Single Point of Contact with regards to all issues/escalations with respect to the Manila Team.
Coordinating with Implementation/ Operations teams for onboarding new accounts as well as setup of cash management products for clients.
Promoting self-service opportunities with Clients such as Electronic Banking.
Conducting periodic Client visits and Conference calls to enhance customer satisfaction.
Identifying and forwarding potential leads to Sales teams for additional business opportunities.
Exercising judgment and discretion with respect to client relations and helping in problem resolutions between internal and external customers.
Strengthening dynamic relationships with multiple internal business partners like Sales, Product, Compliance, Dealers and Operations teams to help in timely resolution of client queries.
Periodic calls with global Client Service Managers for closing service issues.


Please find the outcome from Vetassess advisory:

Based on the information provided, while there appear to be some tasks you are undertaking that are similar to the nominated occupation, it appears unlikely that you would be assessed positively for the occupation, Customer Service Manager as described in ANZSCO. It does not appear that your primary focus is the management of Customer Services which includes the development and review of policies, programs and procedures concerning customer relations and goods and services provided (among other tasks) as required for a positive assessment outcome for the nominated occupation. 
In order for any employment to be assessed positively, it must be considered highly relevant to the nominated occupation.


I am a bit at a loss of words here. I had specifically tailored the reference letter to ensure that each and every point which is there in the ANZCO description for 149212 is present in the above points. This is only an advisory but now i am confused whether I should go ahead with the Vetassess skill assessment or not. I cannot make any changes to the reference letter for sure as it is already issued by the company. 

Request the guidance of all esteemed forum members.


----------



## VRS

abdelhameed said:


> thanks for your respond
> can i apply for vetassess as construction project manager after i finish my project management diploma??
> OR if i apply for EA ,Are some of the difficulties will meet me in finding a job? because i want to work in the management? like cost estimator or scheduling etc.


Yes, after the diploma you can apply for Vetassess, but experience will be calculated only after Diploma.


----------



## VRS

gauravoz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need your help on this. I had applied on behalf of my wife for Vetassess Advisory service for Customer Service Manager - 149212 and had uploaded her latest experience for 4 years there...She is a BCOM and has 8-10 years experience in Customer service.These were the excerpts from the reference letter issued by her company.
> 
> Servicing multi-currency treasury accounts for Financial Institutions and Corporate clients.
> Documenting and periodically reviewing cash management policies and procedures (PNP) followed by the XXX Services team.
> Achieving operational efficiency within the team by creating optimal mail management rules to ensure that queries are allocated to team members accordingly.
> Played an instrumental role in the whole India Query Outsourcing project by conducting trainings in Manila for XXX Manila team.
> Analyzing and reporting team productivity as well as impacts on query volumes to senior management, post Manila migration.
> Managing and tracking the Manila team’s progress and providing them with constructive feedback to improve query resolution timelines.
> Single Point of Contact with regards to all issues/escalations with respect to the Manila Team.
> Coordinating with Implementation/ Operations teams for onboarding new accounts as well as setup of cash management products for clients.
> Promoting self-service opportunities with Clients such as Electronic Banking.
> Conducting periodic Client visits and Conference calls to enhance customer satisfaction.
> Identifying and forwarding potential leads to Sales teams for additional business opportunities.
> Exercising judgment and discretion with respect to client relations and helping in problem resolutions between internal and external customers.
> Strengthening dynamic relationships with multiple internal business partners like Sales, Product, Compliance, Dealers and Operations teams to help in timely resolution of client queries.
> Periodic calls with global Client Service Managers for closing service issues.
> 
> 
> Please find the outcome from Vetassess advisory:
> 
> Based on the information provided, while there appear to be some tasks you are undertaking that are similar to the nominated occupation, it appears unlikely that you would be assessed positively for the occupation, Customer Service Manager as described in ANZSCO. It does not appear that your primary focus is the management of Customer Services which includes the development and review of policies, programs and procedures concerning customer relations and goods and services provided (among other tasks) as required for a positive assessment outcome for the nominated occupation.
> In order for any employment to be assessed positively, it must be considered highly relevant to the nominated occupation.
> 
> 
> I am a bit at a loss of words here. I had specifically tailored the reference letter to ensure that each and every point which is there in the ANZCO description for 149212 is present in the above points. This is only an advisory but now i am confused whether I should go ahead with the Vetassess skill assessment or not. I cannot make any changes to the reference letter for sure as it is already issued by the company.
> 
> Request the guidance of all esteemed forum members.


Hi, I am sorry to read what they have to say.

Since they have already indicated the expected result, I see slim chances of a positive letter. Please kindly wait for more responses.

Good luck!


----------



## VRS

abdelhameed said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I am new to this forum.forum. I am civil Engineer my graduation project was Construction project management . I am currently studying Construction Project Management in my country ..I have 2 years experience till now as site engineer . I need to know if I can apply for vetassess assessment for CPM - 133111??


Hi, I find almost myself with your case.
I too am a CE, later I did MS in CM.

I beleive your site experience is after you have done CE and now since you are still studying CM, your employment will not be assessed. In your case, I would suggest you apply to Engineers Australia with you Engineering degree, also, there is no difference in points for Engineering or Masters.


----------



## VRS

ven343 said:


> :confused2:
> hi all veties,...
> 
> TODAY I GOT VET REPORT AND I GOT POSITIVE..
> 
> I HAVE BEEN WORKING 1 COMPANY ONLY FROM MAY 2007 TILL NOW.
> 
> BUT I AM CONFUSED ABOUT HOW MANY YEARS TOTAL I HAVE ACCORDING MY REPORT PLEASE??
> SUGGEST ME GUYS.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE..
> 
> MY REPORT FOLLOWS.
> 
> Employment assessed: Toxicologist / Sr. Toxicologist , Polymer Industries Ltd. (11/2009 to 10/2014)
> Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
> occupation.
> Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
> Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your
> nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.
> 
> Dr Mamta Chauhan
> Manager, Skills Recognition General
> Occupations
> 07 January,


SInce nothing is mentioned, It is for sure, for all the years since you started the employment, even your designations seems to have been mentioned.

Good luck!


----------



## VRS

abdelhameed said:


> hi guys,
> i really need a help from your experience:
> I am now working in my country as site engineer and some management roles like estimating,planning,scheduling,contract review to meet project deadlines, about 3 years experience.
> My study background is bachelor of engineering (civil),i am going to finish a diploma in project management the next may, studding ielts nowadays .
> My questions:
> 1: Do i have a chance to get a job in project management .
> 2: Which skilled occupation should i apply for a)construction project manager b)project builder c)civil engineer.


civil engineer only!


----------



## gauravoz

gauravoz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need your help on this. I had applied on behalf of my wife for Vetassess Advisory service for Customer Service Manager - 149212 and had uploaded her latest experience for 4 years there...She is a BCOM and has 8-10 years experience in Customer service.These were the excerpts from the reference letter issued by her company.
> 
> Servicing multi-currency treasury accounts for Financial Institutions and Corporate clients.
> Documenting and periodically reviewing cash management policies and procedures (PNP) followed by the XXX Services team.
> Achieving operational efficiency within the team by creating optimal mail management rules to ensure that queries are allocated to team members accordingly.
> Played an instrumental role in the whole India Query Outsourcing project by conducting trainings in Manila for XXX Manila team.
> Analyzing and reporting team productivity as well as impacts on query volumes to senior management, post Manila migration.
> Managing and tracking the Manila team’s progress and providing them with constructive feedback to improve query resolution timelines.
> Single Point of Contact with regards to all issues/escalations with respect to the Manila Team.
> Coordinating with Implementation/ Operations teams for onboarding new accounts as well as setup of cash management products for clients.
> Promoting self-service opportunities with Clients such as Electronic Banking.
> Conducting periodic Client visits and Conference calls to enhance customer satisfaction.
> Identifying and forwarding potential leads to Sales teams for additional business opportunities.
> Exercising judgment and discretion with respect to client relations and helping in problem resolutions between internal and external customers.
> Strengthening dynamic relationships with multiple internal business partners like Sales, Product, Compliance, Dealers and Operations teams to help in timely resolution of client queries.
> Periodic calls with global Client Service Managers for closing service issues.
> 
> 
> Please find the outcome from Vetassess advisory:
> 
> Based on the information provided, while there appear to be some tasks you are undertaking that are similar to the nominated occupation, it appears unlikely that you would be assessed positively for the occupation, Customer Service Manager as described in ANZSCO. It does not appear that your primary focus is the management of Customer Services which includes the development and review of policies, programs and procedures concerning customer relations and goods and services provided (among other tasks) as required for a positive assessment outcome for the nominated occupation.
> In order for any employment to be assessed positively, it must be considered highly relevant to the nominated occupation.
> 
> 
> I am a bit at a loss of words here. I had specifically tailored the reference letter to ensure that each and every point which is there in the ANZCO description for 149212 is present in the above points. This is only an advisory but now i am confused whether I should go ahead with the Vetassess skill assessment or not. I cannot make any changes to the reference letter for sure as it is already issued by the company.
> 
> Request the guidance of all esteemed forum members.



Request other Forum members to give their views too. As I said, I had ensured that each and every role requirement in the ANZCO site had been added in the reference letter. There is no reason for them to deny it ideally.


----------



## sameer7106

gauravoz said:


> Request other Forum members to give their views too. As I said, I had ensured that each and every role requirement in the ANZCO site had been added in the reference letter. There is no reason for them to deny it ideally.


Hi Mate,

by looking at ur outcome i would suggest you that you should get the new roles and responsibilities issued from ur office as the one you have provided them will not fetch you the positive outcome. Also please be noted that vetassess needs 60-75% of responsibilities to be met for the positive outcome. 

If you yourself created the matter to be written in your job and responsibilities then dont give 100%.

All the best!!

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## gauravoz

Thanks Sameer for your inputs. My wife works for JP Morgan and she really had a hard time getting them to give the letter on the company letterhead.. Which she received finally... I doubt it the company will give a new letter...

Can I give a self declaration along with the company letter during skill assessment... I can add in some more details in the self declaration if required...


----------



## VRS

gauravoz said:


> Thanks Sameer for your inputs. My wife works for JP Morgan and she really had a hard time getting them to give the letter on the company letterhead.. Which she received finally... I doubt it the company will give a new letter...
> 
> Can I give a self declaration along with the company letter during skill assessment... I can add in some more details in the self declaration if required...


Yes you can, undoubtedly you can. Please do it that way.


----------



## gauravoz

Thanks VRS..do I need to give any explanation for why I am giving a self declaration as the company letter is already given...


----------



## VRS

gauravoz said:


> Thanks VRS..do I need to give any explanation for why I am giving a self declaration as the company letter is already given...


Make it a complete new application


----------



## VRS

gauravoz said:


> Thanks VRS..do I need to give any explanation for why I am giving a self declaration as the company letter is already given...


They will not ask why is its not on company letter head, they may call them for verification.


----------



## spikersandhu

*Query about my experience assesses by VETASSESS !*

*Friends Please analyse this VETASSESS assessment about my experience !*

Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
Assessment.

Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.

*I have 8 years of experience but VETASSESS has written more than 3 years of experience is highly relevant. Please analyse......! should I include all my experience or only 3 years*


----------



## sivakumar s s

spikersandhu said:


> *Friends Please analyse this VETASSESS assessment about my experience !*
> 
> Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> 
> Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
> Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.
> 
> *I have 8 years of experience but VETASSESS has written more than 3 years of experience is highly relevant. Please analyse......! should I include all my experience or only 3 years*



Congrats man Got a +ve assessment.....

Vet will assess last 5 years only. Its a *normal assessment* man.... Have you applied PTA along with Assessment. If not apply it

If you paid some extra 80 /150 $ for Point test advice, They will mention each company assessment upto 10 years..


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Congrats man Got a +ve assessment.....
> 
> Vet will assess last 5 years only. Its a *normal assessment* man.... Have you applied PTA along with Assessment. If not apply it
> 
> If you paid some extra 80 /150 $ for Point test advice, They will mention each company assessment upto 10 years..


Siva SS is this a must??? For me too, they have assessed only my current company, that too till may 2014 only. I had earlier worked in 2 other companies.


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Siva SS is this a must??? For me too, they have assessed only my current company, that too till may 2014 only. I had earlier worked in 2 other companies.


No Dear, It is not mandatory at all.

For me also they assessed only current company alone. I was bit scared that time and applied for PTA advice.

Many expats in our forum got grants with out this PTA.


Only thing with PTA is that it will ease CO's work to check each company for points calculation. 

I hope you have submitted all employment documents like offer, relieving, taxdocs for the previous company.


----------



## sameer7106

VRS said:


> They will not ask why is its not on company letter head, they may call them for verification.


As VRS said, make a new application with ur inputs but just to save ur pocket i would suggest you to go again with the advisory services first.

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

VRS said:


> Siva SS is this a must??? For me too, they have assessed only my current company, that too till may 2014 only. I had earlier worked in 2 other companies.


@VRS,

Since u have already spent lac of rupees for an auusie dream...... i would suggest you to go for PTA by paying approx AUD $ 100 more as PTA will justify ur points claimed for ur work ex (if u are claiming 10 points for work ex).

All the Best!!:fingerscrossed:
Sameer


----------



## VRS

sameer7106 said:


> @VRS,
> 
> Since u have already spent lac of rupees for an auusie dream...... i would suggest you to go for PTA by paying approx AUD $ 100 more as PTA will justify ur points claimed for ur work ex (if u are claiming 10 points for work ex).
> 
> All the Best!!:fingerscrossed:
> Sameer


Hi, should I take it even after positive assessment??


----------



## sameer7106

VRS said:


> Hi, should I take it even after positive assessment??


only if u are claiming 10 points from ur work ex


----------



## VRS

sameer7106 said:


> only if u are claiming 10 points from ur work ex


I am claiming, but why, is it a must??


----------



## VRS

VRS said:


> Hi, should I take it even after positive assessment??


Dear Sameer, suppose I apply for POINTS TEST ADVICE now, will they assess Mr employment till date or will they do it only till the date that they have issued me a positive assessment?? 

I applied for VETASSESS in May 2014, got positive assessment in August 2014. If I apply now in January 2015, will they assess my employment till date???


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Dear Sameer, suppose I apply for POINTS TEST ADVICE now, will they assess Mr employment till date or will they do it only till the date that they have issued me a positive assessment??
> 
> I applied for VETASSESS in May 2014, got positive assessment in August 2014. If I apply now in January 2015, will they assess my employment till date???


No they will assess till may 2014. 

From Last 10 years or First employment starting month 
TO month Before skill assessment period...

Now PTA rules have changed from 1 Jan 2015 onwards. They will deduct some initial years like what ACS is doing now.

*Dear VRS, In my opinion, Very rare CO to ask PTA. In case, If he ask, then

apply for it immediately. Next two or three days drop a urgent request and will get assessment for last 10 years in less than 15 days(even in next day also)*


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> No they will assess till may 2014.
> 
> From Last 10 years or First employment starting month
> TO month Before skill assessment period...
> 
> Now PTA rules have changed from 1 Jan 2015 onwards. They will deduct some initial years like what ACS is doing now.
> 
> Dear VRS, In my opinion, Very rare CO to ask PTA. In case, If he ask, then
> 
> apply for it immediately. Next two or three days drop a urgent request and will get assessment for last 10 years in less than 15 days(even in next day also)


Thank you Siva. One doubt, why will they deduct initial years. All my employment is in designated field after my highest education which is MS in Construction Management.


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Thank you Siva. One doubt, why will they deduct initial years. All my employment is in designated field after my highest education which is MS in Construction Management.


Dear VRS

*Reason :“Date Deemed Skilled”*

It refers to the date that an applicant is considered skilled in their nominated occupation and therefore eligible for claiming employment points from that date and not earlier. 

For example:
An applicant nominating the occupation of Chemist (ANZSCO Code: 234211) completes a relevant Bachelor degree in 2007 and has four years of relevant work experience from January 2010 to December 2013. One year of work experience post the relevant qualification meets the skills assessment criteria and the date the applicant is deemed skilled will be January 2011. Therefore, all
relevant/closely related employment from January 2




please click the below link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ss-skill-assessment-time-841.html#post5897178



http://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals...-general-professional-occupations.pdf?vid=100


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear VRS
> 
> please click the below link
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/138750-vetassess-skill-assessment-time-841.html#post5897178
> 
> http://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/VETASSESS-update-on-application-processes-for-skills-assessments-for-general-professional-occupations.pdf?vid=100


Super, thanks SSS


----------



## spikersandhu

*Thanks Siva !*


sivakumar s s said:


> Congrats man Got a +ve assessment.....
> 
> Vet will assess last 5 years only. Its a *normal assessment* man.... Have you applied PTA along with Assessment. If not apply it
> 
> If you paid some extra 80 /150 $ for Point test advice, They will mention each company assessment upto 10 years..


----------



## pico1985

Bad news

My skill assessment outcome came out negative.
Qualifications are highly relevant BUT employment tasks*undertaken**are*not*highly*relevant*to*the*ANZSCO*tasks*for*the nominated*occupation*

My employment reference letter lists my job tasks, and I made sure they would match those listed on ANZSCO !! But still they say they are irrelevant!!

Any advise on what to do?


----------



## sivakumar s s

pico1985 said:


> Bad news
> 
> My skill assessment outcome came out negative.
> Qualifications are highly relevant BUT employment tasks*undertaken**are*not*highly*relevant*to*the*ANZSCO*tasks*for*the nominated*occupation*
> 
> My employment reference letter lists my job tasks, and I made sure they would match those listed on ANZSCO !! But still they say they are irrelevant!!
> 
> Any advise on what to do?



If you are confident Can go ahead with RE-ASSESSMENT by paying some fees.....

Prior to that contact them and seek advice in this regards. They may provided you the reason why it is irrelevant....


Your tasks should match atleast 65% of your ANZSCO code. If some one provided 100% matching will be easily figured out.

No profile will not match 100%.


----------



## VRS

pico1985 said:


> Bad news
> 
> My skill assessment outcome came out negative.
> Qualifications are highly relevant BUT employment tasks*undertaken**are*not*highly*relevant*to*the*ANZSCO*tasks*for*the nominated*occupation*
> 
> My employment reference letter lists my job tasks, and I made sure they would match those listed on ANZSCO !! But still they say they are irrelevant!!
> 
> Any advise on what to do?


Hi Pico, do not worry brother. Please call them or email them politely. Request them to know as to what could have went wrong. Ask them advise and apply for reassessment.

Good luck and I shall pray for you.


----------



## pico1985

sivakumar s s said:


> If you are confident Can go ahead with RE-ASSESSMENT by paying some fees.....
> 
> Prior to that contact them and seek advice in this regards. They may provided you the reason why it is irrelevant....
> 
> 
> Your tasks should match atleast 65% of your ANZSCO code. If some one provided 100% matching will be easily figured out.
> 
> No profile will not match 100%.


Thanks for your reply mate 

My tasks are not identical. But if you read them and match them with what is listed on ANZSCO you can easily match 7 out of 9 

I am so confused because it is plain and simple .. full time job >1 year + matching tasks should be assessed positively

any tips on re-assessment?


----------



## pico1985

VRS said:


> Hi Pico, do not worry brother. Please call them or email them politely. Request them to know as to what could have went wrong. Ask them advise and apply for reassessment.
> 
> Good luck and I shall pray for you.


Thanks VRS for your kind words 

I have already sent an email to them. I'm still thinking positive 

If you have any advise on the reassessment process please let me know, I need to gather all information needed before going for it.

Cheers


----------



## VRS

pico1985 said:


> Thanks VRS for your kind words
> 
> I have already sent an email to them. I'm still thinking positive
> 
> If you have any advise on the reassessment process please let me know, I need to gather all information needed before going for it.
> 
> Cheers


have you submitted the Roles and Responsibilities on company letter heads?


----------



## pico1985

VRS said:


> have you submitted the Roles and Responsibilities on company letter heads?


Yes. They were listed in 8 points in my Statement of Service letter from the company on the company letter head.


----------



## VRS

pico1985 said:


> Yes. They were listed in 8 points in my Statement of Service letter from the company on the company letter head.


I hope they were explained in detail and were not single liners. And especially they should not directly match with the points they have mentioned on website. they have to twisted and some other additional works not listed also have to be mentioned.


----------



## pico1985

VRS said:


> I hope they were explained in detail and were not single liners. And especially they should not directly match with the points they have mentioned on website. they have to twisted and some other additional works not listed also have to be mentioned.


My duties as stated in the letter:
- Overall direction of the pharmacy services.
- Developing and maintaining pharmacy services in accordance with regulations,
accepted standards, professional practices and policies.
- Coordinating in-pharmacy health promoting programs.
- Direction of the pharmacy’s administrative operations.
- Initiating and implementing quality improvement policies and procedures.
- Monitoring and managing business resources allocation.
- Planning and direction of recruitment procedures and policies.
- Representing the pharmacy at meetings, workshops and in business negotiations.

ANZSCO (Director of Pharmacy) (134299)
Tasks
- providing overall direction and management for the service, facility, organisation or centre
- developing, implementing and monitoring procedures, policies and standards for medical, nursing, allied health and administrative staff
- coordinating and administering health and welfare programs and clinical services
- monitoring and evaluating resources devoted to health, welfare, recreation, housing, employment, training and other community facilities and centres
- controlling administrative operations such as budget planning, report preparation, expenditure on supplies, equipment and services
- liaising with other health and welfare providers, boards and funding bodies to discuss areas of health and welfare service cooperation and coordination
- advising government bodies about measures to improve health and welfare services and facilities
- representing the organisation in negotiations, and at conventions, seminars, public hearings and forums
- controlling selection, training and supervision of staff

What do you think? :confused2:


----------



## VRS

pico1985 said:


> My duties as stated in the letter:
> - Overall direction of the pharmacy services.
> - Developing and maintaining pharmacy services in accordance with regulations,
> accepted standards, professional practices and policies.
> - Coordinating in-pharmacy health promoting programs.
> - Direction of the pharmacy’s administrative operations.
> - Initiating and implementing quality improvement policies and procedures.
> - Monitoring and managing business resources allocation.
> - Planning and direction of recruitment procedures and policies.
> - Representing the pharmacy at meetings, workshops and in business negotiations.
> 
> ANZSCO (Director of Pharmacy) (134299)
> Tasks
> - providing overall direction and management for the service, facility, organisation or centre
> - developing, implementing and monitoring procedures, policies and standards for medical, nursing, allied health and administrative staff
> - coordinating and administering health and welfare programs and clinical services
> - monitoring and evaluating resources devoted to health, welfare, recreation, housing, employment, training and other community facilities and centres
> - controlling administrative operations such as budget planning, report preparation, expenditure on supplies, equipment and services
> - liaising with other health and welfare providers, boards and funding bodies to discuss areas of health and welfare service cooperation and coordination
> - advising government bodies about measures to improve health and welfare services and facilities
> - representing the organisation in negotiations, and at conventions, seminars, public hearings and forums
> - controlling selection, training and supervision of staff
> 
> What do you think? :confused2:


Sorry to say, but it looks like a ditto copy.... you need to write like a little sentence in detail for each technical word used.

They will give a very few generic points, but, you have to mould it into such a way that there is more to it and suiting your company needs!


----------



## pico1985

VRS said:


> Sorry to say, but it looks like a ditto copy.... you need to write like a little sentence in detail for each technical word used.
> 
> They will give a very few generic points, but, you have to mould it into such a way that there is more to it and suiting your company needs!


Well, I thought such points will suffice and there was no need to go into technical details, guess I'm wrong.

Do you think this is enough ground to deem my work experience irrelevant ?! 

I'm thinking about asking my boss to give me a statutory declaration including all roles and responsibilities stated above (the 8 points) with a detailed technical briefing under each one of them. Would that be good enough?

I'm sorry I ask too many questions but I can't help it. I appreciate your responses.


----------



## VRS

pico1985 said:


> Well, I thought such points will suffice and there was no need to go into technical details, guess I'm wrong.
> 
> Do you think this is enough ground to deem my work experience irrelevant ?!
> 
> I'm thinking about asking my boss to give me a statutory declaration including all roles and responsibilities stated above (the 8 points) with a detailed technical briefing under each one of them. Would that be good enough?
> 
> I'm sorry I ask too many questions but I can't help it. I appreciate your responses.


How much is your experience??? I think it should not be less than 2 years.

I would suggest, if you have good rapport with your boss, you prepare the R&R by getting in touch with various people in your profession and get it signed by him on the company letter head. They should be more than 14 and less than 17.

No problem with the questions, the forum is there for all the help we can provide to each other.


----------



## samsaran

spikersandhu said:


> Friends Please analyse this VETASSESS assessment about my experience !
> 
> Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> 
> Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
> Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.
> 
> I have 8 years of experience but VETASSESS has written more than 3 years of experience is highly relevant. Please analyse......! should I include all my experience or only 3 years


Hi spider Sandhu

Congrats for your result.
Then when did you applied your assessment.


----------



## pico1985

VRS said:


> How much is your experience??? I think it should not be less than 2 years.
> 
> I would suggest, if you have good rapport with your boss, you prepare the R&R by getting in touch with various people in your profession and get it signed by him on the company letter head. They should be more than 14 and less than 17.
> 
> No problem with the questions, the forum is there for all the help we can provide to each other.


I have more than 2 years experience. They didn't mention anything in the outcome letter regarding the duration of work experience, which means it is OK. Yet, I'm dying to know on what grounds did they took the decision!

I will definitely do what you suggested above. Thank you very much.


----------



## VRS

pico1985 said:


> I have more than 2 years experience. They didn't mention anything in the outcome letter regarding the duration of work experience, which means it is OK. Yet, I'm doing to know on what grounds did they took the decision!
> 
> I will definitely do what you suggested above. Thank you very much.


No problem, good luck!


----------



## spikersandhu

*Please forget about the points given in the official website........ Write whatever you are actually doing on the field and in simple words. To be honest is necessary and don't generalize your jobs and duties.......give minute details about your position and work duties and support with relevant documentary proofs (scanned official documents containing your sign in various capacities)*


----------



## spikersandhu

Dear I had applied for skill assessment on 16 th Oct2014 and got result on 26 Nov 2014....... applied for PTA for additional employment on 30th Dec 2014.result awaited !...... EOI and SA sponsorship applied on 3rd jan 2014........ waiting till date !


samsaran said:


> Hi spider Sandhu
> 
> Congrats for your result.
> Then when did you applied your assessment.


----------



## VRS

spikersandhu said:


> Dear I had applied for skill assessment on 16 th Oct2014 and got result on 26 Nov 2014....... applied for PTA for additional employment on 30th Dec 2014.result awaited !...... EOI and SA sponsorship applied on 3rd jan 2014........ waiting till date !


That is so quick Spiker!


----------



## spikersandhu

*I think due to holidays in Dec...They processed it faster .......... !*


VRS said:


> That is so quick Spiker!


----------



## samsaran

spikersandhu said:


> I think due to holidays in Dec...They processed it faster .......... !


Well spider
It's a quick process .I have applied on 17th Nov along with PTA. Still awaiting for result


----------



## sameer7106

Any positive outcomes recently????


----------



## sameer7106

pico1985 said:


> Bad news
> 
> My skill assessment outcome came out negative.
> Qualifications are highly relevant BUT employment tasks*undertaken**are*not*highly*relevant*to*the*ANZSCO*tasks*for*the nominated*occupation*
> 
> My employment reference letter lists my job tasks, and I made sure they would match those listed on ANZSCO !! But still they say they are irrelevant!!
> 
> Any advise on what to do?


Sorry to hear this bro.......do ask VET ppl that on what grounds they have taken this decision????

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## sivakumar s s

pico1985 said:


> Bad news
> 
> My skill assessment outcome came out negative.
> Qualifications are highly relevant BUT employment tasks*undertaken**are*not*highly*relevant*to*the*ANZSCO*tasks*for*the nominated*occupation*
> 
> My employment reference letter lists my job tasks, and I made sure they would match those listed on ANZSCO !! But still they say they are irrelevant!!
> 
> Any advise on what to do?


Dear Pico,

Could you share your educational details.

Lets see how it fits your job code...... Also, the required experience for nominated occupation.


----------



## pico1985

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Pico,
> 
> Could you share your educational details.
> 
> Lets see how it fits your job code...... Also, the required experience for nominated occupation.


It's a bachelor of pharmacy plus postgraduate studies in business management.
According to the letter, my qualifications are highly relevant to my occupation.
I have 1 year experience as a pharmacist in charge and almost 2 years experience as a director of pharmacy.


----------



## sivakumar s s

pico1985 said:


> It's a bachelor of pharmacy plus postgraduate studies in business management.
> According to the letter, my qualifications are highly relevant to my occupation.
> I have 1 year experience as a pharmacist in charge and almost 2 years experience as a director of pharmacy.


Oh.....Its matching with Education and  also your tasks which you mentioned in previous posts are also matching. :confused2: Why they did like this. 

Just checked with 134299: HEALTH AND WELFARE SERVICES MANAGERS NEC 

Every thing looks good. then ?

Okay tell me one thing on the first page, what they given....

Means: for the nominated occupation how many years of experience is required for assessment like that they have told...... could you share those?


----------



## pico1985

sivakumar s s said:


> Oh.....Its matching with Education and also your tasks which you mentioned in previous posts are also matching. :confused2: Why they did like this.
> 
> Just checked with 134299: HEALTH AND WELFARE SERVICES MANAGERS NEC
> 
> Every thing looks good. then ?
> 
> Okay tell me one thing on the first page, what they given....
> 
> Means: for the nominated occupation how many years of experience is required for assessment like that they have told...... could you share those?


*Health and Welfare Services Managers nec (ANZSCO Code 134299)*

This occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) *Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation*.


In addition to this, applicants must have *at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation*. If the qualification(s) are not at the required educational level, or if the employment has been completed prior to the qualification, then the employment will be assessed below the required skill level.

I have started working as a director of pharmacy services 18 months ago and I'm still working there. When I applied to Vetassess, it was my 15th month working at the same position with no breaks.

Employment evidence: (all on company letter head)
1- Statement of service (as you have seen in my previous post)
2- Reference letter from my employer
3- 4 Payslips (first 2 and last 2)
4- Organisational chart


----------



## VRS

two2 said:


> Dear 'All Experienced Members',
> 
> Can you please assist on the below case assessment through VETASSESS?
> 
> Facts:
> 
> 1. Qualification: Masters in HR Management
> 2. Experience: 6+ years experience with same company; all years in HR department but at different positions
> 
> Vetassess Outcome Comments:
> 
> 1. Qualification: Field of Study at the required level and Highly Relevant
> 2. Experience: at least one year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation
> 3. The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
> occupation.
> 4. Vetassess Skills Assessment: Positive
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Why have they mentioned only one position with 1 year out of 6 years experience at multiple positions?
> 2. Can we go ahead with launching EOI?
> 3. Is the period mentioned on the VETASSESS outcome letter linked with DIBP, meaning we can only mention the years of experience mentioned on the letter?
> 
> Your feedback will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards, T2


Hi, Congratulations on the positive outcome, it's a standard letter. You can lodge your EOI with the same and an English test result. 

You should give all periods of employment woke filing for EOI, the system will give you 10 points. 

Everything is good. 

Good luck.


----------



## HARRY AHIR

Hello Members,
I have applied for Skills Assessment For Human Resource Advisor 223111 on 6th Jan 2015, Status shows "IN PROCESS"
I am also new to the forum and senior members please guide me.


----------



## two2

Dear VRS, 

Thanks for your wishes and positive reply. 

An agent told me that while applying for visa, I can only claim the experience related points which are mentioned on the VETASSESS outcome letter  and I need to have at least 3 years experience on the outcome letter. it made me confused and sad  

Rgds. T2



VRS said:


> Hi, Congratulations on the positive outcome, it's a standard letter. You can lodge your EOI with the same and an English test result.
> 
> You should give all periods of employment woke filing for EOI, the system will give you 10 points.
> 
> Everything is good.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## two2

HARRY AHIR said:


> Hello Members,
> I have applied for Skills Assessment For Human Resource Advisor 223111 on 6th Jan 2015, Status shows "IN PROCESS"
> I am also new to the forum and senior members please guide me.


Dear Harry, 

I am not a senior member however just gone through the process recently. 

You will have to wait for 6-8 weeks from your application lodge date. All the best. 

Rgds. T2


----------



## mehul.dalki

Friends,

Please help me out with a query mentioned below:

How we can prove English proficiency for partner applying for state sponsorship visa for Class 190


----------



## two2

Dear Mehul, 

One of my friends recently got the grant. he arranged for a letter from spouse's university stating the degree offered was in the medium of instruction of English. It is very simple. dont worry. 

Rgds. T2



mehul.dalki said:


> Friends,
> 
> Please help me out with a query mentioned below:
> 
> How we can prove English proficiency for partner applying for state sponsorship visa for Class 190


----------



## mehul.dalki

two2 said:


> Dear Mehul,
> 
> One of my friends recently got the grant. he arranged for a letter from spouse's university stating the degree offered was in the medium of instruction of English. It is very simple. dont worry.
> 
> Rgds. T2


Thanks T2,

where is the information to refer???

My agent is confusing me as my wife is having 2 years of Master Degree course,


----------



## two2

My friend's wife also has 2 years Masters degree. And a letter from university worked for him. The same I have read at this forum by many other members. 

Check for this forum 'South Australia State Sponsorship' and post your query there. I m sure you will get positive news and references from there. 

Rgds. T2



mehul.dalki said:


> Thanks T2,
> 
> where is the information to refer???
> 
> My agent is confusing me as my wife is having 2 years of Master Degree course,


----------



## sivakumar s s

Everything looks fine...

But one concern is that, now as per new rule(Ist Jan 2015) they deduct one year from your two years.......

Not sure why they did like this.... Check with them (mail/call) and proceed with re-assessment..



pico1985 said:


> *Health and Welfare Services Managers nec (ANZSCO Code 134299)*
> 
> This occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) *Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation*.
> 
> 
> In addition to this, applicants must have *at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation*. If the qualification(s) are not at the required educational level, or if the employment has been completed prior to the qualification, then the employment will be assessed below the required skill level.
> 
> I have started working as a director of pharmacy services 18 months ago and I'm still working there. When I applied to Vetassess, it was my 15th month working at the same position with no breaks.
> 
> Employment evidence: (all on company letter head)
> 1- Statement of service (as you have seen in my previous post)
> 2- Reference letter from my employer
> 3- 4 Payslips (first 2 and last 2)
> 4- Organisational chart


----------



## sivakumar s s

two2 said:


> Dear VRS,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes and positive reply.
> 
> An agent told me that while applying for visa, I can only claim the experience related points which are mentioned on the VETASSESS outcome letter  and I need to have at least 3 years experience on the outcome letter. it made me confused and sad
> 
> Rgds. T2


Dear T2,

*As VRS said,

You can claim your whole experience in EOI. *

Your agent is Confused may be because for New applicants (Ist Jan)who are processing for date Deemed skillled application.


----------



## sivakumar s s

mehul.dalki said:


> Friends,
> 
> Please help me out with a query mentioned below:
> 
> How we can prove English proficiency for partner applying for state sponsorship visa for Class 190




Dear mehul.dalki,

Either by 
*Language competency Score (IELTS/PTE/.....) * but it is not mandatory for your spouse, if have not claim any points based on spouse Occupation.

OR

English medium letter from Univ/ college

Please find the attached sample format Some colleges can provide their own format/bonafide certificate. 

View attachment English affidavit_template.doc




Get sign and seal from univ/college and upload it under your spouse Language competency in the immi account

All the best

Check it out for more clarification:
https://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english.aspx


----------



## mehul.dalki

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear mehul.dalki,
> 
> Either by
> *Language competency Score (IELTS/PTE/.....) * but it is not mandatory for your spouse, if have not claim any points based on spouse Occupation.
> 
> OR
> 
> English medium letter from Univ/ college
> 
> Please find the attached sample format Some colleges can provide their own format/bonafide certificate.
> 
> View attachment 35474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get sign and seal from univ/college and upload it under your spouse Language competency in the immi account
> 
> All the best
> 
> Check it out for more clarification:
> https://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english.aspx


thanks Siva for your kind help, you are truly supportive, 

will be visiting University asap,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## sameer7106

two2 said:


> Dear VRS,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes and positive reply.
> 
> An agent told me that while applying for visa, I can only claim the experience related points which are mentioned on the VETASSESS outcome letter  and I need to have at least 3 years experience on the outcome letter. it made me confused and sad
> 
> Rgds. T2


According to ur outcome they have assessed 1 year as relevant to ur occupation and sorry to say but you wont be able to claim 5 points for ur work exp and the same can be covered if u can score 8 bands in IELTS which will fetch u 20 points.

So dont loose ur hope and try to get 8 bands in IELTS to achieve ur aussie dreams 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear T2,
> 
> *As VRS said,
> 
> You can claim your whole experience in EOI. *
> 
> Your agent is Confused may be because for New applicants (Ist Jan)who are processing for date Deemed skillled application.


Hi Siva,

i checked my outcome and it states that, "*Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
Assessment.
The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
occupation.*. So, if i go according to my outcome they have written exactly that how many years of experience is relevant to my nominated occupation and i guess this is the case with T2 as well.

Please correct me if i am confused or wrong

Regards
Sameer


----------



## two2

Thanks Sam for the clarification  

Rgds. T2



sameer7106 said:


> According to ur outcome they have assessed 1 year as relevant to ur occupation and sorry to say but you wont be able to claim 5 points for ur work exp and the same can be covered if u can score 8 bands in IELTS which will fetch u 20 points.
> 
> So dont loose ur hope and try to get 8 bands in IELTS to achieve ur aussie dreams
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


----------



## ANISHAGUPTA

Dear Harry

The normal processing time for vetassess is 3 to 4 months. They would email u any further requirement. You have to be little patient

Regards 
Anisha


----------



## VRS

2 months since I joined the Expat Forum. Many have been of great help since my EOI stage. 

Great going friends. 

I'll do my bit wherever possible for other aspirants!!! 

Jai Shri Krishna!!


----------



## ANISHAGUPTA

mehul.dalki said:


> Friends,
> 
> Please help me out with a query mentioned below:
> 
> How we can prove English proficiency for partner applying for state sponsorship visa for Class 190


You can either procure letter from educational institution of your spouse that all the education has been in English medium or u can go for ielts or Pte test for spouse

Regards
Anisha


----------



## two2

Hi Anisha, I guess with the new system launched by VETASSESS on Jan 1, 2015, the processing time would be reduced to 6 - 8 weeks. However, will be confirmed once we start hearing from the people who experience this new timeline. 



ANISHAGUPTA said:


> Dear Harry
> 
> The normal processing time for vetassess is 3 to 4 months. They would email u any further requirement. You have to be little patient
> 
> Regards
> Anisha


----------



## sivakumar s s

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> i checked my outcome and it states that, "*Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is
> assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an
> appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills
> Assessment.
> The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this
> occupation.*. So, if i go according to my outcome they have written exactly that how many years of experience is relevant to my nominated occupation and i guess this is the case with T2 as well.
> 
> Please correct me if i am confused or wrong
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Dear Sameer/Two2

For Eg: 

Scenario 1:* A Nominated occupation require 3 or more years for Assessment in the first page and you have assessed 1 year*, then you cant claim points.......

Scenario 2
However, if it *1 year vs 1 year => Green signal EOI. Claim full points.*

One thing Have applied PTA? 
point test advice will solve it easily: Which will give details about all the employment assessment.

Please apply for PTA for first case and second case not mandatory but however it is good to goahead with EOI and PTA parellelly.


----------



## sivakumar s s

two2 said:


> Hi Anisha, I guess with the new system launched by VETASSESS on Jan 1, 2015, the processing time would be reduced to 6 - 8 weeks. However, will be confirmed once we start hearing from the people who experience this new timeline.


Hi TWO2,

You are right, now they increased speed but will reduce some years in our total experience.(Same like ACS)

New system *date deemed skilled assessment* is good and as well as bad........


----------



## mehul.dalki

ANISHAGUPTA said:


> You can either procure letter from educational institution of your spouse that all the education has been in English medium or u can go for ielts or Pte test for spouse
> 
> Regards
> Anisha


Thanks Anisha.....


----------



## Goutham

Hi Siva,

A quick question, i've recently received my Vetassess outcome letter for ANZSCO 222311, Financial Investment Adviser but there is no expiry date mentioned in the outcome. What would be the possible expiry date of my outcome letter?

Goutham


----------



## VRS

Goutham said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> A quick question, i've recently received my Vetassess outcome letter for ANZSCO 222311, Financial Investment Adviser but there is no expiry date mentioned in the outcome. What would be the possible expiry date of my outcome letter?
> 
> Goutham


2 years unless it is mentioned for a lesser term.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Goutham said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> A quick question, i've recently received my Vetassess outcome letter for ANZSCO 222311, Financial Investment Adviser but there is no expiry date mentioned in the outcome. What would be the possible expiry date of my outcome letter?
> 
> Goutham




Dear Goutham, 

Earlier it was 2 years only......

No worries, AFTER Ist JULY 2014 it is 3 years

New validity requirement for skills assessments

As I said earlier keep on checking SA CSOL every week. All the best for your OZ aspirations..............


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Goutham,
> 
> Earlier it was 2 years only......
> 
> No worries, AFTER Ist JULY 2014 it is 3 years
> 
> New validity requirement for skills assessments
> 
> As I said earlier keep on checking SA CSOL every week. All the best for your OZ aspirations..............


Sry for X information Gautam.


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry ahir*

I lodged my Vetassess Assessment on 06.01.2014 and on 14.01.2014 it started showing IN PROCESS


----------



## mehul.dalki

HARRY AHIR said:


> I lodged my Vetassess Assessment on 06.01.2014 and on 14.01.2014 it started showing IN PROCESS


Harry

Check status as it is now more than a year of your application


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry ahir*

Sry Friends
I submitted my Vetassess Assessment on 06.01.2015 and on 14.01.2015 it shows "IN PROCESS". as Human Resource Advisor 223111


----------



## mehul.dalki

HARRY AHIR said:


> Sry Friends
> I submitted my Vetassess Assessment on 06.01.2015 and on 14.01.2015 it shows "IN PROCESS". as Human Resource Advisor 223111


So need to wait for the outcome,

I think we are in same boat and same state also (Gujarat)

Where r u from????

regards,

Mehul


----------



## HARRY AHIR

I m from gujarat valsad district


----------



## mehul.dalki

HARRY AHIR said:


> I m from gujarat valsad district


we r just nearby... I am from Silvassa....

be in touch and PM me .....


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry ahir*

Mehul safety officer is available in which state


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry ahir*

Mehul please contact me [email protected]


----------



## sivakumar s s

HARRY AHIR said:


> Mehul safety officer is available in which state


It is available in NT


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry ahir*

Can anybody guide me whether Human Resource Advisor 223111 open for South Austrlian or ACT State sponsorship in 2015


----------



## sivakumar s s

HARRY AHIR said:


> Can anybody guide me whether Human Resource Advisor 223111 open for South Austrlian or ACT State sponsorship in 2015


Help yourself:

http://www.anzscosearch.com/


please do not post your email id in public forum. Instead you can private message to particular person


----------



## Goutham

tks siva anna.. u r just amazing..


----------



## Goutham

VRS said:


> Sry for X information Gautam.


no problem VRS


----------



## Goutham

HARRY AHIR said:


> Sry Friends
> I submitted my Vetassess Assessment on 06.01.2015 and on 14.01.2015 it shows "IN PROCESS". as Human Resource Advisor 223111


it will take around 16 - 18 weeks at the max.. it will obviously test your patience so wait and watch.


----------



## mehul.dalki

HARRY AHIR said:


> Can anybody guide me whether Human Resource Advisor 223111 open for South Austrlian or ACT State sponsorship in 2015


Hi harry,

Human Resource Advisor is open for Northern Territory and Western Australia....

Best of luck....


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry ahir*

Sry Guys I am not able to get 7 bands i tried 2 times but its just 6.5 Bands. Bit difficult and waiting for any state to open with 6 Bands each.


----------



## sivakumar s s

HARRY AHIR said:


> Sry Guys I am not able to get 7 bands i tried 2 times but its just 6.5 Bands. Bit difficult and waiting for any state to open with 6 Bands each.


Dear Harry,

not to lose hope, Why cant gave a one more try with PTE-A.... (As suggested by other good hearts)

Hope u could score better...


----------



## mehul.dalki

HARRY AHIR said:


> Sry Guys I am not able to get 7 bands i tried 2 times but its just 6.5 Bands. Bit difficult and waiting for any state to open with 6 Bands each.


You can go through with 6 band in NT.....

regards,

Mehul


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry ahir*

Mehul NT has special conditions for my occupation (!!) that is it require 7 in each bands


----------



## ven343

hi all VETIES. thanks for your help and suggestions. I applied with LIFE SCIENTIST NEC(234599),and got positive vet report on 15/01/15,and i have enough points to apply for VICTORIA SS. My concern is people are telling victoria is quiet picky and choosy in terms of state nomination, plz suggest me how to prepare resume for SS, my designation is Toxicologist, any toxicologist previously applied and got positive response from victoria SS, plz let me know, your suggestion would be a real boost for my nomination.

thanks in advance

:confused2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mehul.dalki

HARRY AHIR said:


> Mehul NT has special conditions for my occupation (!!) that is it require 7 in each bands


Oh yes, u r ri8......

My mistake....apologize.......

hope you already applied for skill assessment?????????

regards,

Mehul


----------



## mehul.dalki

ven343 said:


> hi all VETIES. thanks for your help and suggestions. I applied with LIFE SCIENTIST NEC(234599),and got positive vet report on 15/01/15,and i have enough points to apply for VICTORIA SS. My concern is people are telling victoria is quiet picky and choosy in terms of state nomination, plz suggest me how to prepare resume for SS, my designation is Toxicologist, any toxicologist previously applied and got positive response from victoria SS, plz let me know, your suggestion would be a real boost for my nomination.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> :confused2::fingerscrossed:


Congrats for your positive skill assessment,

no idea for your concern, hope seniors can guide you 

If you don't mind, pls tell me when did you applied for skill assessment??


----------



## sivakumar s s

ven343 said:


> hi all VETIES. thanks for your help and suggestions. I applied with LIFE SCIENTIST NEC(234599),and got positive vet report on 15/01/15,and i have enough points to apply for VICTORIA SS. My concern is people are telling victoria is quiet picky and choosy in terms of state nomination, plz suggest me how to prepare resume for SS, my designation is Toxicologist, any toxicologist previously applied and got positive response from victoria SS, plz let me know, your suggestion would be a real boost for my nomination.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> :confused2::fingerscrossed:


Congrats dear Ven

all the best for your OZ aspiration....


----------



## sivakumar s s

mehul.dalki said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by HARRY AHIR View Post
> Mehul NT has special conditions for my occupation (!!) that is it require 7 in each bands
> 
> Oh yes, u r ri8......
> 
> My mistake....apologize.......
> 
> hope you already applied for skill assessment?????????
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul



One more thing DEARs......

For NT, there is a need to show Fund EVIDENCE for >35000 AU$ to get SS


Skilled Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa & Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa - Australia's Northern Territory


----------



## spikersandhu

*Hiiii ven...... There is no harm in trying even if the state is choosy......You will be knowing from them in 15-20 days....... or you can also apply to other state as well through multiple EOI's..wherever you get the invitation........inform the other state to cancel your EOI application......... about Life Scientist , I am sure some senior can help...!*


ven343 said:


> hi all VETIES. thanks for your help and suggestions. I applied with LIFE SCIENTIST NEC(234599),and got positive vet report on 15/01/15,and i have enough points to apply for VICTORIA SS. My concern is people are telling victoria is quiet picky and choosy in terms of state nomination, plz suggest me how to prepare resume for SS, my designation is Toxicologist, any toxicologist previously applied and got positive response from victoria SS, plz let me know, your suggestion would be a real boost for my nomination.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> :confused2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mehul.dalki

sivakumar s s said:


> One more thing DEARs......
> 
> For NT, there is a need to show Fund EVIDENCE for >35000 AU$ to get SS
> 
> 
> Skilled Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa & Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa - Australia's Northern Territory


Yes, you are right Siva,

It is around 26 to 32 lacs INR....

Need to save a lot money or else to arrange finance aid for it,

Will search for suitable bank for the same later,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## sivakumar s s

mehul.dalki said:


> Yes, you are right Siva,
> 
> It is around 26 to 32 lacs INR....
> 
> Need to save a lot money or else to arrange finance aid for it,
> 
> Will search for suitable bank for the same later,
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


All the best dear Mehul,

As you have no other option for 189 or other states.

Try to stick with NT and arrange funds, and later once got visa/SS you can return some funds to that third party......

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## mehul.dalki

sivakumar s s said:


> All the best dear Mehul,
> 
> As you have no other option for 189 or other states.
> 
> Try to stick with NT and arrange funds, and later once got visa/SS you can return some funds to that third party......
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


Thanks Dear....

Do inform me any banks helping to show fund declaration,

It will be a great help,

Take care.....

regards,

Mehul


----------



## ven343

mehul.dalki said:


> Congrats for your positive skill assessment,
> 
> no idea for your concern, hope seniors can guide you
> 
> If you don't mind, pls tell me when did you applied for skill assessment??


thanq..mehul.dalki..

i applied on nov 20 th 2014..


----------



## ven343

sivakumar s s said:


> Congrats dear Ven
> 
> all the best for your OZ aspiration....


thank you sivakumar s s


----------



## ven343

spikersandhu said:


> *Hiiii ven...... There is no harm in trying even if the state is choosy......You will be knowing from them in 15-20 days....... or you can also apply to other state as well through multiple EOI's..wherever you get the invitation........inform the other state to cancel your EOI application......... about Life Scientist , I am sure some senior can help...!*


thanks mate..


----------



## shan_acca

I have applied for assessment in August 2014 to VETASSESS, my employer received call from VETASSESS for verification in month of November 2014. He gave all the information correctly but my case was forwarded to Australian Embassy Islamabad for further investigation.
My employer again received call from Australian embassy. he gave correct information about my salary but he mistakenly told 20 hours instead of 22 hours per week and when he was asked for my joining date, he replied that I can't give you exact date as I am out of my office. If you call be back after 30 min then I can give you exact date after confirming from documents. 
But he received no call afterward. Since then my case in under process. My consultant is optimistic about the assessment. Can someone share their views on my case?


----------



## mehul.dalki

shan_acca said:


> I have applied for assessment in August 2014 to VETASSESS, my employer received call from VETASSESS for verification in month of November 2014. He gave all the information correctly but my case was forwarded to Australian Embassy Islamabad for further investigation.
> My employer again received call from Australian embassy. he gave correct information about my salary but he mistakenly told 20 hours instead of 22 hours per week and when he was asked for my joining date, he replied that I can't give you exact date as I am out of my office. If you call be back after 30 min then I can give you exact date after confirming from documents.
> But he received no call afterward. Since then my case in under process. My consultant is optimistic about the assessment. Can someone share their views on my case?


Hi,

Sounds interesting and hopefully will get positive outcome..........

Please keep me update on the outcome

regards,

Mehul


----------



## pico1985

sivakumar s s said:


> Everything looks fine...
> 
> But one concern is that, now as per new rule(Ist Jan 2015) they deduct one year from your two years.......
> 
> Not sure why they did like this.... Check with them (mail/call) and proceed with re-assessment..


Hey Siva,

This is the reply I've got explaining why I got -ve results.

"The specialistion Director of Pharmacy is generally the highest level position within a hospital pharmacy or other clinical setting, where they will be providing leadership in medicines management, pharmaceutical research activities, purchasing, distribution and dispensing of pharmaceutical products, and disseminating information about pharmaceutical matters to other staff and the wider community. Based on the evidence provided, the employment outlined in the application involves employment in a commercial retail context. While there appears to be some tasks related to the nominated occupation your major day to day tasks would appear to reflect that of a Retail Phamacist (ANZSCO Code 251513) which does not meet NEC requirements and is below the skill level for the nominated occupation Health and Welfare Services Manager NEC including the Director of Pharmacy specialisation."

1- According to ANZSCO, I don't know where does it state that the pharmacy has to be in a hospital.
2- According to my statement of service, my occupation is more of managerial nature and doesn't say that I work as a retail pharmacist at all!

Can you, and anyone who understands this, provide me with an opinion?

Thank you


----------



## mehul.dalki

pico1985 said:


> Hey Siva,
> 
> This is the reply I've got explaining why I got -ve results.
> 
> "The specialistion Director of Pharmacy is generally the highest level position within a hospital pharmacy or other clinical setting, where they will be providing leadership in medicines management, pharmaceutical research activities, purchasing, distribution and dispensing of pharmaceutical products, and disseminating information about pharmaceutical matters to other staff and the wider community. Based on the evidence provided, the employment outlined in the application involves employment in a commercial retail context. While there appears to be some tasks related to the nominated occupation your major day to day tasks would appear to reflect that of a Retail Phamacist (ANZSCO Code 251513) which does not meet NEC requirements and is below the skill level for the nominated occupation Health and Welfare Services Manager NEC including the Director of Pharmacy specialisation."
> 
> 1- According to ANZSCO, I don't know where does it state that the pharmacy has to be in a hospital.
> 2- According to my statement of service, my occupation is more of managerial nature and doesn't say that I work as a retail pharmacist at all!
> 
> Can you, and anyone who understands this, provide me with an opinion?
> 
> Thank you



Hi,

The very first statement describes that person should be providing overall direction and management for the service, facility, organisation or centre

your referral letter must be in line with roles responsibilities as per tasks to be performed mentioned in nominated occupation....

cant say exactly without looking at your referral letter,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## pico1985

mehul.dalki said:


> Hi,
> 
> The very first statement describes that person should be providing overall direction and management for the service, facility, organisation or centre
> 
> your referral letter must be in line with roles responsibilities as per tasks to be performed mentioned in nominated occupation....
> 
> cant say exactly without looking at your referral letter,
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


I have them posted earlier in page 866

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ss-skill-assessment-time-866.html#post6194162


----------



## mehul.dalki

pico1985 said:


> I have them posted earlier in page 866
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ss-skill-assessment-time-866.html#post6194162


Its almost in line to nominated occupation just missing training part and mentioning facilities / firms / organization.....

As per my agent commented earlier, letter must include specific words also like facilities, training, etc.

Don't worry mate, try out reassessment,

am sure, you will get positive outcome,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## sameer7106

pico1985 said:


> My duties as stated in the letter:
> - Overall direction of the pharmacy services.
> - Developing and maintaining pharmacy services in accordance with regulations,
> accepted standards, professional practices and policies.
> - Coordinating in-pharmacy health promoting programs.
> - Direction of the pharmacy’s administrative operations.
> - Initiating and implementing quality improvement policies and procedures.
> - Monitoring and managing business resources allocation.
> - Planning and direction of recruitment procedures and policies.
> - Representing the pharmacy at meetings, workshops and in business negotiations.
> 
> ANZSCO (Director of Pharmacy) (134299)
> Tasks
> - providing overall direction and management for the service, facility, organisation or centre
> - developing, implementing and monitoring procedures, policies and standards for medical, nursing, allied health and administrative staff
> - coordinating and administering health and welfare programs and clinical services
> - monitoring and evaluating resources devoted to health, welfare, recreation, housing, employment, training and other community facilities and centres
> - controlling administrative operations such as budget planning, report preparation, expenditure on supplies, equipment and services
> - liaising with other health and welfare providers, boards and funding bodies to discuss areas of health and welfare service cooperation and coordination
> - advising government bodies about measures to improve health and welfare services and facilities
> - representing the organisation in negotiations, and at conventions, seminars, public hearings and forums
> - controlling selection, training and supervision of staff
> 
> What do you think? :confused2:


Hi Pico,

according to me you havent tweaked much on ur part as the first 4 duties are almost same as its mentioned under anzsco.......Also in rest of the duties u took the portion of duties mentioned in anzsco and haven't elaborated much on it.

Also, i read ur post in some other thread where ur case officer have explained u the reason for giving this decision on ur file. By reading that, i would say u wait for sometime and enhance ur roles as mentioned by him over a mail.

All the best!!

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## pico1985

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Pico,
> 
> according to me you havent tweaked much on ur part as the first 4 duties are almost same as its mentioned under anzsco.......Also in rest of the duties u took the portion of duties mentioned in anzsco and haven't elaborated much on it.
> 
> Also, i read ur post in some other thread where ur case officer have explained u the reason for giving this decision on ur file. By reading that, i would say u wait for sometime and enhance ur roles as mentioned by him over a mail.
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


Would a statement from my employer explaining all my day-to-day tasks/roles and responsibilities in details (3-4 liners) be a good idea in supporting my re-assessment?


----------



## sameer7106

pico1985 said:


> Would a statement from my employer explaining all my day-to-day tasks/roles and responsibilities in details (3-4 liners) be a good idea in supporting my re-assessment?


Take the statement from employer and ten go for reassessment and please be elaborative this time and try to explain your duties as much as possible.

All the Best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear Pico,

Any idea, did they called your employer/supervisor or HR personnel....

Why I am doubting, sometimes they rely on external checks even.....

Also for the job code you mentioned: more opening are there in ACT and NT
and assessing authority is APharmC - Australian Pharmacy Council

If you wish better make a try with that...... or *Make a re-assessment with VET*

As suggested by Mehul and Sameer, Wish you to get a positive assessment this time dear



pico1985 said:


> Hey Siva,
> 
> This is the reply I've got explaining why I got -ve results.
> 
> "The specialistion Director of Pharmacy is generally the highest level position within a hospital pharmacy or other clinical setting, where they will be providing leadership in medicines management, pharmaceutical research activities, purchasing, distribution and dispensing of pharmaceutical products, and disseminating information about pharmaceutical matters to other staff and the wider community. Based on the evidence provided, the employment outlined in the application involves employment in a commercial retail context. While there appears to be some tasks related to the nominated occupation your major day to day tasks would appear to reflect that of a Retail Phamacist (ANZSCO Code 251513) which does not meet NEC requirements and is below the skill level for the nominated occupation Health and Welfare Services Manager NEC including the Director of Pharmacy specialisation."
> 
> 1- According to ANZSCO, I don't know where does it state that the pharmacy has to be in a hospital.
> 2- According to my statement of service, my occupation is more of managerial nature and doesn't say that I work as a retail pharmacist at all!
> 
> Can you, and anyone who understands this, provide me with an opinion?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## pico1985

My employer confirms that no calls have been received from them.

Thank you Siva


----------



## waitingheadache

My Vetassess Review result is POSITIVE today :second:

At first, Thank you very much ALLAH for your Love & Gift to me today.


Also, thanks to all for your continuous support & wishes. Specially thank you very much *Usha Abhilash* for giving me your valuable time and for your help.


----------



## mehul.dalki

waitingheadache said:


> My Vetassess Review result is POSITIVE today :second:
> 
> At first, Thank you very much ALLAH for your Love & Gift to me today.
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to all for your continuous support & wishes. Specially thank you very much *Usha Abhilash* for giving me your valuable time and for your help.


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy the happy moments,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## VRS

waitingheadache said:


> My Vetassess Review result is POSITIVE today :second:
> 
> At first, Thank you very much ALLAH for your Love & Gift to me today.
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to all for your continuous support & wishes. Specially thank you very much *Usha Abhilash* for giving me your valuable time and for your help.


Congrats... indeed a good relief!


----------



## Sheeb

I got a message from VET that phd transcript is not included. Unfortunately this is not issued by university.


----------



## mehul.dalki

Sheeb said:


> I got a message from VET that phd transcript is not included. Unfortunately this is not issued by university.


Do we need to submit transcript?????

I am in doubt


----------



## ven343

waitingheadache said:


> My Vetassess Review result is POSITIVE today :second:
> 
> At first, Thank you very much ALLAH for your Love & Gift to me today.
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to all for your continuous support & wishes. Specially thank you very much *Usha Abhilash* for giving me your valuable time and for your help.


congrats mate..


----------



## Sheeb

mehul.dalki said:


> Do we need to submit transcript?????
> 
> I am in doubt


Yes we must submit. Is there any one in the forum who was assessed for phd??? They said that if transcript is not available we need to get a letter from the registrar. Any idea about the format of the letter?

Sheeba


----------



## waitingheadache

*Thank you very much to all for your warm wishes.*


----------



## sivakumar s s

waitingheadache said:


> My Vetassess Review result is POSITIVE today :second:
> 
> At first, Thank you very much ALLAH for your Love & Gift to me today.
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to all for your continuous support & wishes. Specially thank you very much *Usha Abhilash* for giving me your valuable time and for your help.


Many congrats dear,

With hardship you did a great COMEBACK....
Hope next stage would be / should be a CAKE walk for you. All the best....


----------



## sameer7106

waitingheadache said:


> my vetassess review result is positive today :second:
> 
> At first, thank you very much allah for your love & gift to me today.
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to all for your continuous support & wishes. Specially thank you very much *usha abhilash* for giving me your valuable time and for your help.


congratulations buddy!!


----------



## waitingheadache

sivakumar s s said:


> Many congrats dear,
> 
> With hardship you did a great COMEBACK....
> Hope next stage would be / should be a CAKE walk for you. All the best....


Thanks drear....


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Many congrats dear,
> 
> With hardship you did a great COMEBACK....
> Hope next stage would be / should be a CAKE walk for you. All the best....


Hardship???? What is the story???


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Hardship???? What is the story???


Answer is in his timeline......


----------



## bazee747

*Need opinion .*

Need opinion for "Community Language Points for Skilled Migration" ? 
can we claim these points or do we need some certificate to prove fro claim ?


----------



## Squeak99

Hi folks, I submitted my Vetassess application for life scientist nec on Nov 12th ten weeks ago but no response yet. Could anyone advise how long they waited recently to give me an idea. Thanks


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry Ahir*

Hello Members
How much time does VetassesS take to give your result. My assessment online portal show "COMPLETED". Fingers Crossed


----------



## Squeak99

HARRY AHIR said:


> Hello Members
> How much time does VetassesS take to give your result. My assessment online portal show "COMPLETED". Fingers Crossed


When did you submit? Maybe call them to so see when your result will be released


----------



## Squeak99

HARRY AHIR said:


> Hello Members
> How much time does VetassesS take to give your result. My assessment online portal show "COMPLETED". Fingers Crossed


Oh and good luck :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry Ahir*

Vetassess submitted on 06.01.2015, My agent called me up and said it shows completed, I am still in confusion that it cant be because its just 15 days only , fingers crossed, lets wait for the time his office opens today.


----------



## Squeak99

HARRY AHIR said:


> Vetassess submitted on 06.01.2015, My agent called me up and said it shows completed, I am still in confusion that it cant be because its just 15 days only , fingers crossed, lets wait for the time his office opens today.


And this is definitely the full assessment and not the advisory service?
Keep us posted on the result


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry Ahir*

Good Morning
My agent says that Vetassess is showing COMPLETE but it will take a 2 weeks time for generating final report


----------



## mehul.dalki

HARRY AHIR said:


> Good Morning
> My agent says that Vetassess is showing COMPLETE but it will take a 2 weeks time for generating final report


Dear,

But atleast it must mention its outcome,

Can any seniors clarify on this matter??

Best of Luck mate,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## Auzidreamer

mehul.dalki said:


> Dear,
> 
> But atleast it must mention its outcome,
> 
> Can any seniors clarify on this matter??
> 
> Best of Luck mate,
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


It takes only 02 days for them to email the report.however if u hv requested the hardcopy,then it might about 2 weeks to receive.


----------



## shan_acca

i will, fingers crossed


----------



## Vinod S

Squeak99 said:


> Hi folks, I submitted my Vetassess application for life scientist nec on Nov 12th ten weeks ago but no response yet. Could anyone advise how long they waited recently to give me an idea. Thanks




Hi,

It all depends on your good fortune. There have been some who have received a response in 1 month though Harry's case above is the fastest i have seen till date. Whereas some others take about 4 months. I applied on Sept 23rd but apart from a query for additional payslips 2 weeks ago no update yet. Its already 4 months today. So best of luck to you.


----------



## Vinod S

HARRY AHIR said:


> Good Morning
> My agent says that Vetassess is showing COMPLETE but it will take a 2 weeks time for generating final report


Congratulations Harry. If there was an award for fastest assessment you will win it hands down. Hope for a positive result for you.

Cheers,


----------



## Vinod S

ven343 said:


> hi all VETIES. thanks for your help and suggestions. I applied with LIFE SCIENTIST NEC(234599),and got positive vet report on 15/01/15,and i have enough points to apply for VICTORIA SS. My concern is people are telling victoria is quiet picky and choosy in terms of state nomination, plz suggest me how to prepare resume for SS, my designation is Toxicologist, any toxicologist previously applied and got positive response from victoria SS, plz let me know, your suggestion would be a real boost for my nomination.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> :confused2::fingerscrossed:


Compliments on the positive result. Wish you all success with your future steps.


----------



## Vinod S

waitingheadache said:


> My Vetassess Review result is POSITIVE today :second:
> 
> At first, Thank you very much ALLAH for your Love & Gift to me today.
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to all for your continuous support & wishes. Specially thank you very much *Usha Abhilash* for giving me your valuable time and for your help.


Congratulations on overturning your first negative result. Wish you speedy success in the next steps.


----------



## sivakumar s s

HARRY AHIR said:


> Good Morning
> My agent says that Vetassess is showing COMPLETE but it will take a 2 weeks time for generating final report


Dear Harry,

Many congrats and wishes you a postive outcome.......


I got it in the same day itself. It takes Max 2 days time not 2 weeks......

Do check you VET online account....regularly...

All the best


----------



## Squeak99

Vinod S said:


> Hi,
> 
> It all depends on your good fortune. There have been some who have received a response in 1 month though Harry's case above is the fastest i have seen till date. Whereas some others take about 4 months. I applied on Sept 23rd but apart from a query for additional payslips 2 weeks ago no update yet. Its already 4 months today. So best of luck to you.


Wow that is a long time. It just received a request for addiotnal documents today:

1. Qualification award certificate / completion letter - Insufficient
Reason: Not supplied
Comment:
These documents for your Bachelor and PhD degrees have not been supplied. If an award certificate cannot be obtained we require a letter of completion from the registrar's department of the awarding institution. This letter should clearly state the qualification name, program duration and details (eg: mode of study) and successful completion of qualification. 

I supplied official academic transcripts for both my Bachelor and PhD degree
-For my bachelor this was a four page official academic transcript from the Uni registrar office.
-For my PhD this was a letter from the registrars office stating my PhD start and finish date, location, thesis title, submission date, acceptance and award date.

I can't understand what else they want. If I again contacted the registrars office from both Uni's they will send the exact same documents.


----------



## Vinod S

What about the degree certificates. Did you submit those


----------



## samsaran

Squeak99 said:


> Hi folks, I submitted my Vetassess application for life scientist nec on Nov 12th ten weeks ago but no response yet. Could anyone advise how long they waited recently to give me an idea. Thanks


Hi squeak99
I also applied on 17th Nov 2014 still awaiting for the result. When I enquired with them .They gave information that processing time will be maximum12 weeks


----------



## sameer7106

HARRY AHIR said:


> Good Morning
> My agent says that Vetassess is showing COMPLETE but it will take a 2 weeks time for generating final report


Hi, 

ur agent is *dumb A***

after completion result is updated in VET, ask ur agent to login his vet account and should look for the outcome (its a pdf file).

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Squeak99

samsaran said:


> Hi squeak99
> I also applied on 17th Nov 2014 still awaiting for the result. When I enquired with them .They gave information that processing time will be maximum12 weeks


They told me 12 working weeks so xmas would add another two weeks. However, I received a request for additional docs yesterday. I have these docs on the way to me but it will probably be another 8 days before I get them to Vetassess. Anyone any idea how much this will delay my assessment??


----------



## samsaran

Squeak99 said:


> They told me 12 working weeks so xmas would add another two weeks. However, I received a request for additional docs yesterday. I have these docs on the way to me but it will probably be another 8 days before I get them to Vetassess. Anyone any idea how much this will delay my assessment??


Hi Squeak
Based on your messages once they got your additional doc they will do the final decision .It won't take so long may be they will complete within same day .Make sure don't delay from your side


----------



## ven343

waitingheadache said:


> My Vetassess Review result is POSITIVE today :second:
> 
> At first, Thank you very much ALLAH for your Love & Gift to me today.
> 
> 
> Also, thanks to all for your continuous support & wishes. Specially thank you very much *Usha Abhilash* for giving me your valuable time and for your help.


congrats..waitingheadache


----------



## ven343

Squeak99 said:


> Hi folks, I submitted my Vetassess application for life scientist nec on Nov 12th ten weeks ago but no response yet. Could anyone advise how long they waited recently to give me an idea. Thanks


HI SQUEAK99. NICE TO SEE YOU HERE. WE ARE IN THE SAME BOAT. AM APPLIED UNDER LIFE SCIENTIST NEC(234599)ON 20 NOV 2014 AND GOT POSITIVE REPORT ON 8 TH JAN 2015. can you please share your things.
all the best in future

thanks in advance.


----------



## Squeak99

delete


----------



## Squeak99

Hey Ven 343,

Congratulations , your next step is SS in Vic?
There aren't many in our category it seems as I don't come across many in forums.
What is your qualification?

I have a bachelor degree in molecular medicine and a PhD in Neuropsychiatric genetics so I hope to have my PhD classified as employment. I provided proof that I was paid a stipend and received a scholarship to cover my fees so finger crossed!!!

Can Vetassess ask for documents twice or if they ask once is that all they need?


----------



## ven343

Vinod S said:


> Compliments on the positive result. Wish you all success with your future steps.


thanks Vinod S and best of luck to u in future..


----------



## ven343

Squeak99 said:


> Hey Ven 343,
> 
> Congratulations , your next step is SS in Vic?
> There aren't many in our category it seems as I don't come across many in forums.
> What is your qualification?
> 
> I have a bachelor degree in molecular medicine and a PhD in Neuropsychiatric genetics so I hope to have my PhD classified as employment. I provided proof that I was paid a stipend and received a scholarship to cover my fees so finger crossed!!!
> 
> Can Vetassess ask for documents twice or if they ask once is that all they need?


thanks for your info SQEAK99..I THINK ITS OK FOR YOUR CRITERIA. IWISH YOU ALL THE BEST.
IF THEY WILL ASK YOU ABOUT SUBMIT DOCS U CAN UPDATE MATE. ITS OK IN YOUR CASE.


----------



## ven343

squeak99 said:


> hey ven 343,
> 
> congratulations , your next step is ss in vic?
> There aren't many in our category it seems as i don't come across many in forums.
> What is your qualification?
> 
> I have a bachelor degree in molecular medicine and a phd in neuropsychiatric genetics so i hope to have my phd classified as employment. I provided proof that i was paid a stipend and received a scholarship to cover my fees so finger crossed!!!
> 
> Can vetassess ask for documents twice or if they ask once is that all they need?


hi sqeak99. 

When did u applied for vet and are they communicated about ask any extra document or not??


----------



## Squeak99

Hi Ven 343,

I submitted Vetassess application on Nov 12th for life scientist nec and received notification today:

1. Qualification award certificate / completion letter - Insufficient

I annoyingly over looked this somehow (also went through advisory service and never advised that these were missing). Anyway the two letters are on the way and it will be a week I think before I will be able to submit them 

Do you think they can request more documents?

What is your experience/education?

Will you appply for ss soon?


----------



## ven343

Squeak99 said:


> Hi Ven 343,
> 
> I submitted Vetassess application on Nov 12th for life scientist nec and received notification today:
> 
> 1. Qualification award certificate / completion letter - Insufficient
> 
> I annoyingly over looked this somehow (also went through advisory service and never advised that these were missing). Anyway the two letters are on the way and it will be a week I think before I will be able to submit them
> 
> Do you think they can request more documents?
> 
> What is your experience/education?
> 
> Will you appply for ss soon?


hi sqeak..
i am ready to apply for victoria s s.
i have 8 years exp and my education is BACHELOR OF LIFE SCIENCE

my questions about your outcome is, 

1) what is the qualification certificate?
2) what is the completion letter - Insufficient?

IN YOUR CRITERIA I THINK FOR VICTORIA S S PURPOSE UNDER LIFE SCIENCE NEC(234599) THEY NEED 5 YEARS EXP AND SKILL LEVEL 1( MIN BACHELOR EDUCATION REQUIRED AND MIN 5 YEARS EXP)

but how do you want apply for victoria s s in your criteria?


----------



## Squeak99

ven343 said:


> hi sqeak..
> i am ready to apply for victoria s s.
> i have 8 years exp and my education is BACHELOR OF LIFE SCIENCE
> 
> my questions about your outcome is,
> 
> 1) what is the qualification certificate?
> 2) what is the completion letter - Insufficient?
> 
> IN YOUR CRITERIA I THINK FOR VICTORIA S S PURPOSE UNDER LIFE SCIENCE NEC(234599) THEY NEED 5 YEARS EXP AND SKILL LEVEL 1( MIN BACHELOR EDUCATION REQUIRED AND MIN 5 YEARS EXP)
> 
> but how do you want apply for victoria s s in your criteria?


Hi, did you not submit a qualification certificate? If a qualification certification can't be supplied a completion letter from the University registry is ok. 

It is required document number 4 for Vetassess as per Required Documents (General Occupations, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS

For ss in Victoria:
"Applicants with a PhD are not required to meet any work experience requirements."

Also the process is completed in two weeks:
"The Victorian Government has introduced a streamlined pathway to state nomination for international graduates with a PhD. Applications through this pathway will be processed within two weeks, compared to the standard 12 week processing time."

I just need the assessment first


----------



## Sheeb

Squeak99 said:


> Hey Ven 343,
> 
> Congratulations , your next step is SS in Vic?
> There aren't many in our category it seems as I don't come across many in forums.
> What is your qualification?
> 
> I have a bachelor degree in molecular medicine and a PhD in Neuropsychiatric genetics so I hope to have my PhD classified as employment. I provided proof that I was paid a stipend and received a scholarship to cover my fees so finger crossed!!!
> 
> Can Vetassess ask for documents twice or if they ask once is that all they need?


Have you completed your phd? I had completed my phd in management and vetassess required transcript of phd. If not available they required a letter from the registrar of the university.


----------



## Squeak99

Sheeb said:


> Have you completed your phd? I had completed my phd in management and vetassess required transcript of phd. If not available they required a letter from the registrar of the university.


Ye I completed my PhD. I have a letter on the way from the academic registry of the University. Did you have use you PhD as your work experience?

I have provided evidence that I was paid (payslips and letter from Uni) but the payslip say studentship. I didn't pay tax as it was a stipend and I don't know if this will be a problem


----------



## ven343

Squeak99 said:


> Hi, did you not submit a qualification certificate? If a qualification certification can't be supplied a completion letter from the University registry is ok.
> 
> It is required document number 4 for Vetassess as per Required Documents (General Occupations, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS
> 
> For ss in Victoria:
> "Applicants with a PhD are not required to meet any work experience requirements."
> 
> Also the process is completed in two weeks:
> "The Victorian Government has introduced a streamlined pathway to state nomination for international graduates with a PhD. Applications through this pathway will be processed within two weeks, compared to the standard 12 week processing time."
> 
> 
> I just need the assessment first



hi sqeak99..

its ok. i forgot your a phd graduate. its OK in your case.
best of luck mate.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Good 

PHD Folks
will GET 20 points in EOI....


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry Ahir*

Online Vetassess e-newsletter states that 
*SRGO now issues skills assessment outcome letters online. Applicants can view and
download their outcome letters within 24 hours of their skills assessment application
being completed. *
I dont know it has been more than 48 since my application status shows "COMPLETED" yet outcome has not come. 
*"FINGERS CROSSED"*


----------



## sivakumar s s

HARRY AHIR said:


> Online Vetassess e-newsletter states that
> *SRGO now issues skills assessment outcome letters online. Applicants can view and
> download their outcome letters within 24 hours of their skills assessment application
> being completed. *
> I dont know it has been more than 48 since my application status shows "COMPLETED" yet outcome has not come.
> *"FINGERS CROSSED"*


Harry,

What we heard earlier was two business days rather than 48 hours....

Hopefully you will get it on monday.

All the best


----------



## Squeak99

Monday is Australia Day so maybe it will be later?? The wait is torture :-(


----------



## sameer7106

Squeak99 said:


> Monday is Australia Day so maybe it will be later?? The wait is torture :-(


i know this is a real torture......but all the very best mate.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## pico1985

According to the answers I have received from my case officer to explain why she deemed my work experience irrelevant, she insisted that the reason was, according to her, Director of Pharmacy Services must be working in a hospital settings. When I asked for a regulation/law that states that, she couldn't answer and instead she sent me a link to a hospital website. I sent her a link to Pharmacy Regulation Act 2010 and she couldn't stand being proved wrong by saying that now my option is to go for a re-assessment with a new case officer who will start from scratch.

Now that I'm 100% going for a re-assessment, I will have a statutory declaration from my employer on a company letter head explaining in details my roles and responsibilities.

Since my case will be forwarded to a new skill assessor, will be the attacking strategy a wise move? Should I beat him/her to the "hospital settings" point by sending the Pharmacy Regulation Act 2010 and another Vetassess PDF that clearly states that Directors of Pharmacy can be working out-of-hospital? Or should I stick with the list of normal required documents?


----------



## waitingheadache

pico1985 said:


> According to the answers I have received from my case officer to explain why she deemed my work experience irrelevant, she insisted that the reason was, according to her, Director of Pharmacy Services must be working in a hospital settings. When I asked for a regulation/law that states that, she couldn't answer and instead she sent me a link to a hospital website. I sent her a link to Pharmacy Regulation Act 2010 and she couldn't stand being proved wrong by saying that now my option is to go for a re-assessment with a new case officer who will start from scratch.
> 
> Now that I'm 100% going for a re-assessment, I will have a statutory declaration from my employer on a company letter head explaining in details my roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Since my case will be forwarded to a new skill assessor, will be the attacking strategy a wise move? Should I beat him/her to the "hospital settings" point by sending the Pharmacy Regulation Act 2010 and another Vetassess PDF that clearly states that Directors of Pharmacy can be working out-of-hospital? Or should I stick with the list of normal required documents?


What you can do is, you can search more Australian websites for this information & print three or four those information with link & date clearly stated + the Pharmacy Regulation Act 2010 + a statutory declaration from your employer on a company letter head explaining in veryyyyyyyyyyyyy details of your roles and responsibilities.

You need to fight with this point- "reason was, according to Case Officer, Director of Pharmacy Services must be working in a hospital settings". If you can show these evidences or more evidences, then nobody can make your case negative for sure.

Oh don't forget to attach your case officer's response email with your claims. 

Success will definitely come!!!!


----------



## pico1985

waitingheadache said:


> What you can do is, you can search more Australian websites for this information & print three or four those information with link & date clearly stated + the Pharmacy Regulation Act 2010 + a statutory declaration from your employer on a company letter head explaining in veryyyyyyyyyyyyy details of your roles and responsibilities.
> 
> You need to fight with this point- "reason was, according to Case Officer, Director of Pharmacy Services must be working in a hospital settings". If you can show these evidences or more evidences, then nobody can make your case negative for sure.
> 
> Oh don't forget to attach your case officer's response email with your claims.
> 
> Success will definitely come!!!!


Thank you very much bro 

I have sent an email to vetassess but they didn't reply. I wanted to know if I need to re-upload all the documents again for reassessment or only the new ones? and whether or not the new assessor will have an access to the communication history? Do you have any idea?


----------



## waitingheadache

pico1985 said:


> Thank you very much bro
> 
> I have sent an email to vetassess but they didn't reply. I wanted to know if I need to re-upload all the documents again for reassessment or only the new ones? and whether or not the new assessor will have an access to the communication history? Do you have any idea?


pico, you are welcome bro.

Have you emailed your case officer or, the normal vet email address?? Normal vet enquiry email address won't help much may be.

It will be better if you could call & talk to your Case officer or better any Senior case officer to ask about what you can submit(new) for your re-assessment or chances. Few of them are helpful (as varies person to person) if you ask for any info about your case.

You don't need to upload anything. You just need to fill SRG02 REASSESSMENT REQUEST FORM (Credit card section filled up for payment) then email them along with your only NEW documents color scanned copy to [email protected]

Yes, new assessor will have access to all the communication history if it is on the system (such as; your interview, requests by VET for new information/documents etc.).

Again I would say, take time to re-check every documents to prove your claims in every way. It's like you are appealing to a Higher Court for you case, so you need strong evidences.


----------



## VRS

waitingheadache said:


> pico, you are welcome bro.
> 
> Have you emailed your case officer or, the normal vet email address?? Normal vet enquiry email address won't help much may be.
> 
> It will be better if you could call & talk to your Case officer or better any Senior case officer to ask about what you can submit(new) for your re-assessment or chances. Few of them are helpful (as varies person to person) if you ask for any info about your case.
> 
> You don't need to upload anything. You just need to fill SRG02 REASSESSMENT REQUEST FORM (Credit card section filled up for payment) then email them along with your only NEW documents color scanned copy to [email protected]
> 
> Yes, new assessor will have access to all the communication history if it is on the system (such as; your interview, requests by VET for new information/documents etc.).
> 
> Again I would say, take time to re-check every documents to prove your claims in every way. It's like you are appealing to a Higher Court for you case, so you need strong evidences.


hi, you are great I should say. You have challenged Vet and overturned your negative outcome to positive. Great Job. Wonder how much you had to undergo!


----------



## samsaran

VRS said:


> hi, you are great I should say. You have challenged Vet and overturned your negative outcome to positive. Great Job. Wonder how much you had to undergo!


Hi experts

Kindly me help on these. How to check the status of application if the application was launched by agent.


----------



## icewarp

samsaran said:


> Hi experts
> 
> Kindly me help on these. How to check the status of application if the application was launched by agent.


I am in the same boat..


----------



## waitingheadache

VRS said:


> hi, you are great I should say. You have challenged Vet and overturned your negative outcome to positive. Great Job. Wonder how much you had to undergo!


Thanks VRS. 

Yes, I had to go through agony to get my desired positive outcome. I am right & they were wrong, and they had to overturn.


----------



## waitingheadache

samsaran & icewarp,

you can check your status by calling them if you can get your application reference number from your agent. But you can check online, as your agent have submitted on behalf you through his/her Vetassess agent account.


----------



## samsaran

waitingheadache said:


> samsaran & icewarp,
> 
> you can check your status by calling them if you can get your application reference number from your agent. But you can check online, as your agent have submitted on behalf you through his/her Vetassess agent account.


Hi waiting headache

I have the reference number but the application was launched by my agent and only with their email Id it will shows the status.
when I have signed with my email Id it asking me to launch new applications


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry Ahir*

My agent says that he has 3 more cases who have applied after 01/01/2015 and there status shows is "COMPLETED" and results are AWAITED


----------



## spikersandhu

I doubt Harry.....because I have applied for PTA on 30th Dec 2014...... and submitted Urgency Request also......but my status shows In-Progress..... I don't even know they would decide my case by 2014 rules or 2015........ In my VETASSESS account they have written that my case lodged on 21st jan.....so waiting for positive approval....!.


HARRY AHIR said:


> My agent says that he has 3 more cases who have applied after 01/01/2015 and there status shows is "COMPLETED" and results are AWAITED


----------



## waitingheadache

samsaran said:


> Hi waiting headache
> 
> I have the reference number but the application was launched by my agent and only with their email Id it will shows the status.
> when I have signed with my email Id it asking me to launch new applications


samsaran,

if you know your reference number, then give them a call/phone, don't say them that you have launched by agent. I THINK, YOU MAY TAKE INFORMATION ON YOUR OWN, AS THIS IS YOUR FILE, NOT AGENTS. But just ask the status of your application. They will ask you name, date of birth, address etc to verify you. Then tell your status.


----------



## JayBees

I'm back! 

Congrats to everyone who got their positive outcome.

Very well done waitingheadache. So happy for you... 

I'm in to 10th week now. I heard some guys who applied in January are getting outcomes now, and people like Mr. Vinod are waiting for it for the past 4 months or so. Just have to hang in there I guess! :|

Cleared my ielts in the first attempt. So that's a huge relief. 

Cheers


----------



## mehul.dalki

Bijoy Jacob said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their positive outcome.
> 
> Very well done waitingheadache. So happy for you...
> 
> I'm in to 10th week now. I heard some guys who applied in January are getting outcomes now, and people like Mr. Vinod are waiting for it for the past 4 months or so. Just have to hang in there I guess! :|
> 
> Cleared my ielts in the first attempt. So that's a huge relief.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Bijoy,

We both are floating in same boat...

Best of luck and keep posted for your outcome

regards,

Mehul


----------



## mehul.dalki

Bijoy Jacob said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their positive outcome.
> 
> Very well done waitingheadache. So happy for you...
> 
> I'm in to 10th week now. I heard some guys who applied in January are getting outcomes now, and people like Mr. Vinod are waiting for it for the past 4 months or so. Just have to hang in there I guess! :|
> 
> Cleared my ielts in the first attempt. So that's a huge relief.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Bijoy,

We both are floating in same boat...

Best of luck and keep posted for your outcome

regards,

Mehul


----------



## waitingheadache

Bijoy Jacob said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their positive outcome.
> 
> Very well done waitingheadache. So happy for you...
> 
> I'm in to 10th week now. I heard some guys who applied in January are getting outcomes now, and people like Mr. Vinod are waiting for it for the past 4 months or so. Just have to hang in there I guess! :|
> 
> Cleared my ielts in the first attempt. So that's a huge relief.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Bijoy. Wish you will get your result soon. Need some tips for IELTS 7 from you.


----------



## icewarp

Bijoy Jacob said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got their positive outcome.
> 
> Very well done waitingheadache. So happy for you...
> 
> I'm in to 10th week now. I heard some guys who applied in January are getting outcomes now, and people like Mr. Vinod are waiting for it for the past 4 months or so. Just have to hang in there I guess! :|
> 
> Cleared my ielts in the first attempt. So that's a huge relief.
> 
> Cheers


All the best...

I am in the 9th week as well..:fingerscrossed:

Also 221214 Internal Auditor...

Just waiting..

Regards


----------



## samsaran

icewarp said:


> All the best...
> 
> I am in the 9th week as well..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Also 221214 Internal Auditor...
> 
> Just waiting..
> 
> Regards


Hi guys 
All the best for everyone waiting for result

Same here too .I am also in the 9th week
Waiting for the result seems like slow poison to me.


----------



## JayBees

waitingheadache said:


> Thanks Bijoy. Wish you will get your result soon. Need some tips for IELTS 7 from you.


Ha ha... There are many friends in this forum who can help you or many online materials which will provide you wonderful tips. I don't consider myself as an expert of the language or ielts but yes, I prepared well. Did a course of 30 hours as I needed 7 in each for 189 visa. I read loads of scary stories about people falling short by 0.5 in one band or trying more than 3-4 times to get the desired result. So I thought it's better to spend some money doing a course and get it in the first attempt itself than paying exam fee repeatedly. I'm glad I did that course. Anyways, I'd like to share what I think helped me to crack it:

Listening: I watch lots of English movies with subtitles, and I don't wonder why I scored 9!

Reading: It took me 6-8 reading practices to get an idea of what it is and how it is to be done. So I'll suggest to do as many as reading practices.

Writing: My tutor has these bullet pointed work sheets about topics like climate change, education, traveling and other topics they normally ask in writing test. All I had to do was to memorize some points from each of those topics, and write essay in my own words. Of course, you require writing skills and practice to finish it before the allotted time but memorizing those points helps you to write a better essay with many ideas which will impress the examiner.

Speaking: I expected more than what I got but can't complain. I think speaking test is all about being confident and presenting yourself well. Almost everyone gets nervous and it's nothing to be ashamed of. Just try to calm yourself down whenever you get a chance by taking deep breaths, and talk to the examiner as you talk to your colleague or friend. I watched some Youtube videos with titles 7 band speaking, 8 band speaking, etc. They helped me to understand where I stand.

Phewww! I think I wrote a lot.  Pray and learn smart, you can do it. Go crack it! All the best.

Hey Mehul, Icewarp and Samsaran... "shakes hands" All the best to you guys too...

Cheers!


----------



## samsaran

Bijoy Jacob said:


> Ha ha... There are many friends in this forum who can help you or many online materials which will provide you wonderful tips. I don't consider myself as an expert of the language or ielts but yes, I prepared well. Did a course of 30 hours as I needed 7 in each for 189 visa. I read loads of scary stories about people falling short by 0.5 in one band or trying more than 3-4 times to get the desired result. So I thought it's better to spend some money doing a course and get it in the first attempt itself than paying exam fee repeatedly. I'm glad I did that course. Anyways, I'd like to share what I think helped me to crack it:
> 
> Listening: I watch lots of English movies with subtitles, and I don't wonder why I scored 9!
> 
> Reading: It took me 6-8 reading practices to get an idea of what it is and how it is to be done. So I'll suggest to do as many as reading practices.
> 
> Writing: My tutor has these bullet pointed work sheets about topics like climate change, education, traveling and other topics they normally ask in writing test. All I had to do was to memorize some points from each of those topics, and write essay in my own words. Of course, you require writing skills and practice to finish it before the allotted time but memorizing those points helps you to write a better essay with many ideas which will impress the examiner.
> 
> Speaking: I expected more than what I got but can't complain. I think speaking test is all about being confident and presenting yourself well. Almost everyone gets nervous and it's nothing to be ashamed of. Just try to calm yourself down whenever you get a chance by taking deep breaths, and talk to the examiner as you talk to your colleague or friend. I watched some Youtube videos with titles 7 band speaking, 8 band speaking, etc. They helped me to understand where I stand.
> 
> Phewww! I think I wrote a lot.  Pray and learn smart, you can do it. Go crack it! All the best.
> 
> Hey Mehul, Icewarp and Samsaran... "shakes hands" All the best to you guys too...
> 
> Cheers!


Hi bijoy 
Glad to meet 
Any updates from vetasses


----------



## waitingheadache

Bijoy Jacob said:


> Ha ha... There are many friends in this forum who can help you or many online materials which will provide you wonderful tips. I don't consider myself as an expert of the language or ielts but yes, I prepared well. Did a course of 30 hours as I needed 7 in each for 189 visa. I read loads of scary stories about people falling short by 0.5 in one band or trying more than 3-4 times to get the desired result. So I thought it's better to spend some money doing a course and get it in the first attempt itself than paying exam fee repeatedly. I'm glad I did that course. Anyways, I'd like to share what I think helped me to crack it:
> 
> Listening: I watch lots of English movies with subtitles, and I don't wonder why I scored 9!
> 
> Reading: It took me 6-8 reading practices to get an idea of what it is and how it is to be done. So I'll suggest to do as many as reading practices.
> 
> Writing: My tutor has these bullet pointed work sheets about topics like climate change, education, traveling and other topics they normally ask in writing test. All I had to do was to memorize some points from each of those topics, and write essay in my own words. Of course, you require writing skills and practice to finish it before the allotted time but memorizing those points helps you to write a better essay with many ideas which will impress the examiner.
> 
> Speaking: I expected more than what I got but can't complain. I think speaking test is all about being confident and presenting yourself well. Almost everyone gets nervous and it's nothing to be ashamed of. Just try to calm yourself down whenever you get a chance by taking deep breaths, and talk to the examiner as you talk to your colleague or friend. I watched some Youtube videos with titles 7 band speaking, 8 band speaking, etc. They helped me to understand where I stand.
> 
> Phewww! I think I wrote a lot.  Pray and learn smart, you can do it. Go crack it! All the best.
> 
> Hey Mehul, Icewarp and Samsaran... "shakes hands" All the best to you guys too...
> 
> Cheers!


Bibjoy, thanks mate for your suggestions about IELTS. Will look for speaking tests on youtube.


----------



## tahanpaa

*re*



icewarp said:


> I am in the same boat..


I am not sure if there any. But I think we should avoid agent unless with good reputation. I observed most of agent keep the applicant in confusion so that they can earn more.


----------



## JayBees

samsaran said:


> Hi bijoy
> Glad to meet
> Any updates from vetasses


No update yet. :-\


----------



## sivakumar s s

tahanpaa said:


> I am not sure if there any. But I think we should avoid agent unless with good reputation. I observed most of agent keep the applicant in confusion so that they can earn more.


Your words are true.....

It is Business not service..........

Ha ha ha AGENTS VS EXPATFORUM members.........:juggle:


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry Ahir*

NSW changes coming up this February. It is estimated that there may some changes in Occupation list .


----------



## Vinod S

Hi All,

Glad to announce that i just received an update from my agent with the VETASSESS approval letter dated 22nd January 2015 with a positive outcome. Now for the next step.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Vinod S said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to announce that i just received an update from my agent with the VETASSESS approval letter dated 22nd January 2015 with a positive outcome. Now for the next step.


Congrats dear Vinod,

All the best for your next stage EOI


----------



## Vinod S

sivakumar s s said:


> Congrats dear Vinod,
> 
> All the best for your next stage EOI


Thanks Siva. Need your opinion on my case. Whilst the outcome is positive the letter states that of the 10 years assessed 1 year has not been included as they consider it not closely relevant to the applied position.

As per my agent this causes my application to be 1 month short of the requirement for 190 but i am still eligible for 489 visa. According to him the only difference is that 489 is a visa of 4 years duration of which if i show that i live 2 years in South Australia and of that 1 year of work in any occupation ( not necessarily related to my applied position ) it will be converted to a permanent residence visa. He has also asked me to provide further inputs on the 1 years experience so that he can seek a clarification and if possible a renewed assessment. In the meanwhile he will make my application for EOI / State sponsorship. 

The other option is to resit for my IELTS and try for a 8 score to increase my points. 
The difficulty is that as per the State List my position - Specialist Managers NEC under South Australia has changed from high availability to medium availability and if i delay EOI / Sponsorship application availability may move to low or close too.

What would you recommend i do. Is it better to proceed with 489 if not a hazard in future.

Appreciate your advise. Any one else in the forum are free to provide inputs if having a similar experience.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## sameer7106

Vinod S said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to announce that i just received an update from my agent with the VETASSESS approval letter dated 22nd January 2015 with a positive outcome. Now for the next step.


Congrats buddy......lodge ur EOI ASAP.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sivakumar s s

Vinod S said:


> Thanks Siva. Need your opinion on my case. Whilst the outcome is positive the letter states that of the 10 years assessed 1 year has not been included as they consider it not closely relevant to the applied position.
> 
> As per my agent this causes my application to be 1 month short of the requirement for 190 but i am still eligible for 489 visa. According to him the only difference is that 489 is a visa of 4 years duration of which if i show that i live 2 years in South Australia and of that 1 year of work in any occupation ( not necessarily related to my applied position ) it will be converted to a permanent residence visa. He has also asked me to provide further inputs on the 1 years experience so that he can seek a clarification and if possible a renewed assessment. In the meanwhile he will make my application for EOI / State sponsorship.
> 
> The other option is to resit for my IELTS and try for a 8 score to increase my points.
> The difficulty is that as per the State List my position - Specialist Managers NEC under South Australia has changed from high availability to medium availability and if i delay EOI / Sponsorship application availability may move to low or close too.
> 
> What would you recommend i do. Is it better to proceed with 489 if not a hazard in future.
> 
> Appreciate your advise. Any one else in the forum are free to provide inputs if having a similar experience.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Please do share your EOI points.

You said for 10 years only one year is not assessed means you have assessed for 9 years. *It is great 15 points for more than 8 years......*

i don't think any difference between 8 or 9 or 10.....


----------



## Vinod S

sivakumar s s said:


> Please do share your EOI points.
> 
> You said for 10 years only one year is not assessed means you have assessed for 9 years. *It is great 15 points for more than 8 years......*
> 
> i don't think any difference between 8 or 9 or 10.....


Assessment was from Sept 2004 - Sept 2014 of which -

Apr - Sept 2014 is not relevant and accepted by me.
Jan - Dec 2012 - Considered as not relevant by VETASSESS
Sept 2004 - Dec 2011 & Jan 2013 till March 2014 has been considered as relevant by VETASSESS.


----------



## Vinod S

Vinod S said:


> Assessment was from Sept 2004 - Sept 2014 of which -
> 
> Apr - Sept 2014 is not relevant and accepted by me.
> Jan - Dec 2012 - Considered as not relevant by VETASSESS
> Sept 2004 - Dec 2011 & Jan 2013 till March 2014 has been considered as relevant by VETASSESS.


And as per your query my understanding of my EOI points is as follows-

Age 41years - 15 points
IELTS Score Avg 7 - 10 points
Work more than 8 years - 15 points
Edu Bachelor of Commerce in Mumbai - 15 points
SA sponsorship - 5 points

Let me know if this is accurate.


----------



## JayBees

Vinod S said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad to announce that i just received an update from my agent with the VETASSESS approval letter dated 22nd January 2015 with a positive outcome. Now for the next step.


Congratulations Mr. Vinod... All the best...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Vinod S said:


> Assessment was from Sept 2004 - Sept 2014 of which -
> 
> Apr - Sept 2014 is not relevant and accepted by me.
> Jan - Dec 2012 - Considered as not relevant by VETASSESS
> Sept 2004 - Dec 2011 & Jan 2013 till March 2014 has been considered as relevant by VETASSESS.


What about after march 2014, you are in same occupation and same company only or not.

Because At the time of invitaion, you must have 8+ years of employment experience to get 15 points....

Say for example you are getting invite on march, So hope you will have total 8 years or not. If so then no worries......


----------



## sivakumar s s

Vinod S said:


> And as per your query my understanding of my EOI points is as follows-
> 
> Age 41years - 15 points
> IELTS Score Avg 7 - 10 points
> Work more than 8 years - 15 points
> Edu Bachelor of Commerce in Mumbai - 15 points
> SA sponsorship - 5 points
> 
> Let me know if this is accurate.


Perfect


----------



## Vinod S

sameer7106 said:


> Congrats buddy......lodge ur EOI ASAP.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks Sameer. Hope to get it out in a weeks time.


----------



## Vinod S

Bijoy Jacob said:


> Congratulations Mr. Vinod... All the best...


Thanks Mr Bijoy


----------



## icewarp

please guys, someone who submitted on vetassess in november/2014 received some news?


----------



## mehul.dalki

icewarp said:


> please guys, someone who submitted on vetassess in november/2014 received some news?


No Icewarp.......

No updates to me but will surely update.....

Its too much stressful days for waiting......:confused2:

do post for any update once you receive,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## mehul.dalki

NSW has released their occupation list for the year 2015

check out the link below for details,

NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry Ahir*

Hello Mam23
Congratulations!
When did u receive the result? To my personal view , I believe that your qualification which is Bachelor of Arts is not relevant to the job. 
It could even be better if your could have Bachelor of Commerce and Business Management as a subject. 
Then too, I believe please do not go for Appeal as i fear your would lose money and no outcome can be seen.
Don't get disheartened try out Pearson Test in which you can get upto 7 bands and claim 10 points.
"ALL THE BEST "


----------



## info4sourav

Hi,

I was trying to check the fee charged by Vetassess for General Occupation like 'Management Consultant' and found it to be exorbitant (AUD 810 excl of GST for Online Application). Is this the correct figure or is there a break up (which is optional) for this?

Also,how about the chances of getting nominated for an occupation against which ''special conditions'' is marked?

Regards,

Sourav


----------



## mam123

But the outcome is positive. I want to know that how many points I'll get for my qualification- 10 or 0?


----------



## sivakumar s s

mam123 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I need your suggestions on my below case:
> 
> My skills assessment result for HR Adviser is released in 7 weeks. That is positive!!!. However, Im am not satisfied with the result. They have reduced my experience and considered upto only 3 years rather than 5 years. Also I have done Bachelors of Arts and 2 years post graduation in HR but they have considered upto Bachelors degree and that too have mentioned that this Bachelor is not highly relevant to the profession. Everybody knows that Human Resource is studied in either Post Graduation or masters not in Bachelors level.
> 
> They have reduced my 5 points in experience and 5 points in qualification which becomes only 45 points in total and even if I achieve IELTS 7 band in each I will get extra 10 points and still 55 points.
> 
> As I am disappointed with the result. I have written them an email pertaining to my concern. If I apply for appeal or reassessment the fees is very high almost $650. Kindly suggest what should I do.
> 
> Regards
> Mamta



Hi congrats...

It seems normal, I guess you have not applied PTA.

when did you applied before JAN 2015? Have you applied PTA along with Skill assessment. If not do it.


Tell me what is mentioned in the first page (how many years of assessment is required for this nominated occupation)


----------



## sivakumar s s

info4sourav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was trying to check the fee charged by Vetassess for General Occupation like 'Management Consultant' and found it to be exorbitant (AUD 810 excl of GST for Online Application). Is this the correct figure or is there a break up (which is optional) for this?
> 
> Also,how about the chances of getting nominated for an occupation against which ''special conditions'' is marked?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sourav


Special conditions apply means at present it is not opened. Like if you have an offer or other condition met, then only it is applicable.


----------



## VRS

info4sourav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was trying to check the fee charged by Vetassess for General Occupation like 'Management Consultant' and found it to be exorbitant (AUD 810 excl of GST for Online Application). Is this the correct figure or is there a break up (which is optional) for this?
> 
> Also,how about the chances of getting nominated for an occupation against which ''special conditions'' is marked?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sourav


The fee is increased now. That figure is correct.


----------



## icewarp

Got positive from vetassess!! Thanks a lot! Internal Auditor

Going for the nomination....


----------



## VRS

icewarp said:


> Got positive from vetassess!! Thanks a lot! Internal Auditor
> 
> Going for the nomination....


Good luck, next big step to take!


----------



## mehul.dalki

icewarp said:


> Got positive from vetassess!! Thanks a lot! Internal Auditor
> 
> Going for the nomination....


Congrats Icewarp.....

Best wishes for your next step

regards,

Mehul


----------



## PRAUS

*vetassess assessment for QUALIFICATION only*

Hi, I have filed for the ACS and got a response that my qualifications doesn't meet the ICT standards. 

I have done BCom, MBA(Fin & Mktg) and Honours Diploma in Systems Management from NIIT(1 year part time course)

ACS has advised me to get my qualification assessment done from VETASSESS. They have told that i can upload the result from ACS for experience assessment and result from vetassess for the qualification assessmennt.

Has anyone got ONLY the qualification assessed from VETASSESS? What is the lead time and what do they mention in the outcome? Will it say the course studied matches the ICT degree/masters???

PL assist.

Rgds


----------



## waitingheadache

icewarp said:


> Got positive from vetassess!! Thanks a lot! Internal Auditor
> 
> Going for the nomination....


Congratz mate............. Welcome to 221214 gang  ...... what is your ielts score??? And whats your next plan?


----------



## sivakumar s s

icewarp said:


> Got positive from vetassess!! Thanks a lot! Internal Auditor
> 
> Going for the nomination....


Congrats...........Crossed for first step.

All the best for next steps......lane:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Yes dear 

you can do qualification assessment with Vetassess.

Time frame is now fast.....~6-8 weeks or even shorter...



PRAUS said:


> Hi, I have filed for the ACS and got a response that my qualifications doesn't meet the ICT standards.
> 
> I have done BCom, MBA(Fin & Mktg) and Honours Diploma in Systems Management from NIIT(1 year part time course)
> 
> ACS has advised me to get my qualification assessment done from VETASSESS. They have told that i can upload the result from ACS for experience assessment and result from vetassess for the qualification assessmennt.
> 
> Has anyone got ONLY the qualification assessed from VETASSESS? What is the lead time and what do they mention in the outcome? Will it say the course studied matches the ICT degree/masters???
> 
> PL assist.
> 
> Rgds


----------



## JayBees

icewarp said:


> Got positive from vetassess!! Thanks a lot! Internal Auditor
> 
> Going for the nomination....


Congratulations Icewarp. All the best for EOI and remaining steps...


----------



## mehul.dalki

ACT released occupation list for Feb 2015,

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-feb-15.pdf


----------



## PRAUS

Thanks Sivakumar.

this helps.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Always :welcome: dear.......



PRAUS said:


> Thanks Sivakumar.
> 
> this helps.


update your timeline in signature to understand your case better......


All the best


----------



## Sheeb

My vet result positive. Thank God!!


----------



## Vinod S

icewarp said:


> Got positive from vetassess!! Thanks a lot! Internal Auditor
> 
> Going for the nomination....


Congratulations. All the best for the next step.


----------



## Vinod S

Sheeb said:


> My vet result positive. Thank God!!


Congrats Sheeba. Indeed its a major relief.


----------



## sameer7106

Sheeb said:


> My vet result positive. Thank God!!


Hey sheeb,

its after a long tym i am seeing ur post.........congrats for ur assessment dear and do lemme know how was ur PTE???

Regards
Sameer


----------



## mam123

Hi Siva
Hope you are good. I have recvd my positive outcome from Vetass for HR Adviser position. I studied Human Resources on post graduation. however, they did not considered my post graduation as it is not covered in CEP and bachelors also was not highly relevant as they hv mentioned. pasting wtever is mentioned in my outcome: 

{Nominated Occupation: Human Resource Adviser
(ANZSCO Code: 223111)
Qualification/s: Bachelor of Arts awarded in 2005 by Kurukshetra
University, India is at the required level.
Field of study English, Hindi, Mathematics, Health and
Physical Education is not highly relevant.}


So I want to know

1. Inspite of positive result how many points I'll get for my education. for Bachelors it's 15. Else it is 0 or 10? I am confused. 

2. I have 5+ yrs exp however they hv assessed only 3 yrs. They have said that if I want my 5 yrs experience assessed I need to apply for points test advice. 

My qs is; if I apply for 5 yrs and it is approved positively I'll get extra 5 points. But without it I am already getting 60 points. Is Point Test advice is compulsory for DIBP? If not then I'll not apply
Pls reply

Regards
Mamta


----------



## ven343

Squeak99 said:


> Hi, did you not submit a qualification certificate? If a qualification certification can't be supplied a completion letter from the University registry is ok.
> 
> It is required document number 4 for Vetassess as per Required Documents (General Occupations, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS
> 
> For ss in Victoria:
> "Applicants with a PhD are not required to meet any work experience requirements."
> 
> Also the process is completed in two weeks:
> "The Victorian Government has introduced a streamlined pathway to state nomination for international graduates with a PhD. Applications through this pathway will be processed within two weeks, compared to the standard 12 week processing time."
> 
> I just need the assessment first



hi Squeak99.
i am ven343, and we are in the same boat(234599).
so is there any updates from you?
i mean
1) have u got vet report?
2) have you applied for victoria s s ?

thanks in advance.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> My vet result positive. Thank God!!


Many many hearty congratulations Sheeb,

Won the bronze :third: cup

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:

*Wish you to get SILVER (invite) and GOLD(Grant) soon .*


----------



## sivakumar s s

mam123 said:


> Hi Siva
> Hope you are good. I have recvd my positive outcome from Vetass for HR Adviser position. I studied Human Resources on post graduation. however, they did not considered my post graduation as it is not covered in CEP and bachelors also was not highly relevant as they hv mentioned. pasting wtever is mentioned in my outcome:
> 
> {Nominated Occupation: Human Resource Adviser
> (ANZSCO Code: 223111)
> Qualification/s: Bachelor of Arts awarded in 2005 by Kurukshetra
> University, India is at the required level.
> Field of study English, Hindi, Mathematics, Health and
> Physical Education is not highly relevant.}
> 
> 
> So I want to know
> 
> 1. Inspite of positive result how many points I'll get for my education. for Bachelors it's 15. Else it is 0 or 10? I am confused. *0 points,(Because VET is not the relevant body) However, find out the relevant assessment body for your graduation to score 15 points*
> 
> 2. I have 5+ yrs exp however they hv assessed only 3 yrs. They have said that if I want my 5 yrs experience assessed I need to apply for points test advice. *please do apply PTA to get detailed employment assessment for more than 5 years*
> 
> My qs is; if I apply for 5 yrs and it is approved positively I'll get extra 5 points. But without it I am already getting 60 points. Is Point Test advice is compulsory for DIBP? If not then I'll not apply*PTA is not mandatory.....*
> Pls reply
> 
> Regards
> Mamta


dear mamta, Please find answer in bold form

Though my words may hurt you, but please take it in a positive way


----------



## mam123

Dear Siva
May I know what is the fees for online application for Point Test Advice? Their fee for paper based application is $350. But how much is for online? It is not mentioned on their site. I have asked them also and waiting for the reply.

Regards


----------



## mehul.dalki

Sheeb said:


> My vet result positive. Thank God!!


Congrats sheeb for the positive outcome,

Please update your timeline

Best of luck for next step,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## ven343

hi ALL VET guys,

i am going to apply VICTORIA S S.

I GOT POSITIVE VETASSESS REPORT UNDER LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC(234599).

IS THERE ANYBODY SAME FROM OF MY OCCUPATION PLEASE? 

SO PLEASE GIVE ME SUGGESTIONS SENIORS IT WILL LOT OF HELP TO ME..

BEST OF LUCK ALL OF YOU IN FUTURE.

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## waitingheadache

Got IELTS score & EOI submitted today. Plz pray for me......


----------



## vaibhavm23

info4sourav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was trying to check the fee charged by Vetassess for General Occupation like 'Management Consultant' and found it to be exorbitant (AUD 810 excl of GST for Online Application). Is this the correct figure or is there a break up (which is optional) for this?
> 
> Also,how about the chances of getting nominated for an occupation against which ''special conditions'' is marked?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sourav


It was AUD$693 when I have applied for my skills assessment "Management Consultant"


----------



## Vinod S

Vinod S said:


> Thanks Sameer. Hope to get it out in a weeks time.


Submitted EOI and South Australia State sponsorship last night. Praying it works out for us :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sivakumar s s

mam123 said:


> Dear Siva
> May I know what is the fees for online application for Point Test Advice? Their fee for paper based application is $350. But how much is for online? It is not mentioned on their site. I have asked them also and waiting for the reply.
> 
> Regards


Hi,

Now the fee structure and PTA application has changed....

Fees and Payment (General Occupations, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS

You have to apply for paper based application only........


----------



## sivakumar s s

Vinod S said:


> Submitted EOI and South Australia State sponsorship last night. Praying it works out for us :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Expect it in two weeks dear,

so start filing you documents, funds, filling up form 80

all the best...


----------



## JayBees

Negative outcome. 

The explanations given by CO are strange. I'm writing to them soon. Will update details once they revert.

All the best Vinod and WH for your EOIs.


----------



## Vinod S

Thanks Bijoy. All the best for your review


----------



## Vinod S

Thanks for the confidence Siva. Hope I do get the response in 2 week's


----------



## Squeak99

Hi all, I just received skills assessment and submitted my EOI with QLD state nomination. I received a request for documents the next day. Do they request these documents from everyone? Or does this mean I've been selected for nomination provided my documents are in order?


----------



## icewarp

Squeak99 said:


> Hi all, I just received skills assessment and submitted my EOI with QLD state nomination. I received a request for documents the next day. Do they request these documents from everyone? Or does this mean I've been selected for nomination provided my documents are in order?


Which is your occupation and please send me the requesting in mp please


----------



## sameer7106

Bijoy Jacob said:


> Negative outcome.
> 
> The explanations given by CO are strange. I'm writing to them soon. Will update details once they revert.
> 
> All the best Vinod and WH for your EOIs.


Go Get it Man.....you will get ur outcome positive for sure....

Regards
Sameer


----------



## JayBees

sameer7106 said:


> Go Get it Man.....you will get ur outcome positive for sure....
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thank you Sameer... I need luck, your prayers and encouragement. Hope CO will understand my clarifications and reverse his decision.  Or I'm not sure if he'll suggest a review which will consume more time. Any idea?

Cheers


----------



## samsaran

sivakumar s s said:


> Expect it in two weeks dear,
> 
> so start filing you documents, funds, filling up form 80
> 
> all the best...


Hi siva and fellow expats
It been a long time I not able to online. And I like to share mine too that my outcome from vetassess is positive and I have also applied my EOI on 4th Feb and finger crossed Right now


----------



## mehul.dalki

samsaran said:


> Hi siva and fellow expats
> It been a long time I not able to online. And I like to share mine too that my outcome from vetassess is positive and I have also applied my EOI on 4th Feb and finger crossed Right now


Congratulations Samsaran,

Best of luck for EOI application,

When did you applied for Vetasses????

regards,

Mehul


----------



## mehul.dalki

Guys,

Any outcome from Vetasses today?????

Kindly update, it has been long time now to wait from Vetasses.................


:confused2::juggle::noidea:


----------



## sivakumar s s

samsaran said:


> Hi siva and fellow expats
> It been a long time I not able to online. And I like to share mine too that my outcome from vetassess is positive and I have also applied my EOI on 4th Feb and finger crossed Right now


Many many hearty congratulations samsaran,

Won the Bronze :third: wish for next silver and gold(Grant)

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Bijoy Jacob said:


> Negative outcome.
> 
> The explanations given by CO are strange. I'm writing to them soon. Will update details once they revert.
> 
> All the best Vinod and WH for your EOIs.


As I said in PM, will figured out and sort it.

several options dear but if we root cause exact reason then will apply for next action

*Reviews, Reassessments, Appeals*

Reviews, Reassessments, Appeals and Reissues (General Occupations, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS

hope soon will get positive....


----------



## waitingheadache

Just received first email from QLD requesting further documents for State nomination. Please pray for me.

Wish everybody all the best in their vetassess & visa process.


----------



## samsaran

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations samsaran,
> 
> Won the Bronze :third: wish for next silver and gold(Grant)
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Hi Siva 
Thanks mate
Just want to ask you a small question. Roughly how many days it will take for state nomination


----------



## sivakumar s s

samsaran said:


> Hi Siva
> Thanks mate
> Just want to ask you a small question. Roughly how many days it will take for state nomination


Depends on the state.

For which state you are intending? Check that particular SS site.

eg: SA => 2 weeks

VIC more than 2 months.....


----------



## o2424gsm

*Still On Vetassess*

Hello guys,

I have been following this wonderful forum for some time. I am really glad at how the discussion and questions has been really helpful.

Please I need some guide. I just got my Vetassess assessment outcome. The assessment is positive and it states "_*Based on the evidence provided, at least one year/s of employment assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation (Geologist) and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills Assessment.*_. 

I have MSc in petroleum geosciences and currently worked as a geologist. During MSc, I worked as teaching and research assistant which was for about 2.5yrs. Prior to that and after my BSc in geology, I worked as geophysicist for two years. In total I have 6yrs of experience.

I was surprised that only the experience after my MSC counts here. So here is my question....

1. Will DIBP use only what is stated on the vetassess outcome as the only valid experience or will they have a look at the other experience? 

2 What really count to DIBP in the result? is it the POSITIVE or NEGATIVE part of the assessment or its the assessed employment stated on the outcome? 

3. More over, I am confused because my EOI/SKILL-SELECT says I have 60points based on all my experience but I am afraid that Vetassess only reckoned with less than 2ys and thats in itself might lessen my points eventually and even worse of, will narrow my chance of being invited for the 190. So I do not really know may be to submit the EOI or better remove it.

4. If I indicate that I want nomination from "Any" state/territory in my skill select EOI, does that really affect my chance of being quickly nominated for 190 by any of the states/territories? is it better to choose only one state/territory or to choose any?

I hope I am really clear enough in my questions. I apologise for having too many to ask. Please help me out.


----------



## Sheeb

ven343 said:


> hi ALL VET guys,
> 
> i am going to apply VICTORIA S S.
> 
> I GOT POSITIVE VETASSESS REPORT UNDER LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC(234599).
> 
> IS THERE ANYBODY SAME FROM OF MY OCCUPATION PLEASE?
> 
> SO PLEASE GIVE ME SUGGESTIONS SENIORS IT WILL LOT OF HELP TO ME..
> 
> BEST OF LUCK ALL OF YOU IN FUTURE.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE.


Hi

Iam also planning to apply for Victoria. My occupation is vocational education teacher. 

All the best.

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

samsaran said:


> Hi siva and fellow expats
> It been a long time I not able to online. And I like to share mine too that my outcome from vetassess is positive and I have also applied my EOI on 4th Feb and finger crossed Right now


Congrats Samaran


----------



## sameer7106

congratulations to all who got the positive assessment ......... now be ready for the next step i.e EOI and get the GOLDEN MAIL


----------



## samsaran

sameer7106 said:


> congratulations to all who got the positive assessment ......... now be ready for the next step i.e EOI and get the GOLDEN MAIL


Hi guys
I have applied my EOI and state sponsorship for South Australia on 4th Feb still awaiting for result.
Kindly update yours too 
@Sheeb : thanks for your wishes
@ ven, sheen, vinod, and others pls update when u applied and which state
Thanks


----------



## waitingheadache

samsaran said:


> Hi guys
> I have applied my EOI and state sponsorship for South Australia on 4th Feb still awaiting for result.
> Kindly update yours too
> @Sheeb : thanks for your wishes
> @ ven, sheen, vinod, and others pls update when u applied and which state
> Thanks


Hey, what is your occupation code? If you don't share your occupation then how we are gonna advise you anything???


----------



## Sheeb

waitingheadache said:


> Hey, what is your occupation code? If you don't share your occupation then how we are gonna advise you anything???


Hi

My occupation code is 242211 (vocational education teacher). Iam planning to apply to Victoria. Can't apply to SA as I have pte score of 65 but only 48 in speaking. 
For Victoria I only require ielts score of 6 as I have phd. I cleared my skills assessment. 9.11 years experience approved for pta. 

Sheeba


----------



## samsaran

Sheeb said:


> Hi
> 
> My occupation code is 242211 (vocational education teacher). Iam planning to apply to Victoria. Can't apply to SA as I have pte score of 65 but only 48 in speaking.
> For Victoria I only require ielts score of 6 as I have phd. I cleared my skills assessment. 9.11 years experience approved for pta.
> 
> Sheeba


Hi
My occupation code :312912( material technician)I have applied for SALE with 65 points


----------



## samsaran

samsaran said:


> Hi
> My occupation code :312912( material technician)I have applied for SALE with 65 points


Sorry
I have applied for SA with 65 points ( * phone made auto correct for SA as sale)


----------



## samy25

my sister is going to apply for vet asses under FACILITIES manager.

she has 10 years exp starting as assistant and then manager. she is planning to submit

1- some of sal slips.
2- bank statement of some years.
3- exp letter

will it be enough??

plus two year exp back in 2004 she has no much of evidence and just has exp letter stating her salary. will it be enough?

as i have seen vet assess case officer some time came up with weird reasons to reject..

please guide


----------



## kamranalam

Hi all,
I have applied EOI for NT yesterday. My occupation is Cafe and Restaurant Manager (141111). Seeking senoirs help how to move further as i am doing everh thing by my own.


----------



## sivakumar s s

samy25 said:


> my sister is going to apply for vet asses under FACILITIES manager.
> 
> she has 10 years exp starting as assistant and then manager. she is planning to submit
> 
> 1- some of sal slips.
> 2- bank statement of some years.
> 3- exp letter
> 
> will it be enough??
> 
> plus two year exp back in 2004 she has no much of evidence and just has exp letter stating her salarys. will it be enough?
> 
> as i have seen vet assess case officer some time came up with weird reasons to reject..
> 
> please guide



Dear samy, 

Any assessing body can do assessment for the past 10 years only. (5 years for assessment (VET) and prior will PTA)

Experience letter is good, offer letter and relieving letter will be much helpful....
If have tax docs then it is fine.

or need company letter head stating that this person worked in the company from to.

*Point here is strong evidence is need to proved the employment start and end date*

also same for roles and resp.(for this we can use Statutory declaration)


Anyway please try the chance but seek advisory services before going for assessment


----------



## khaled abou dora

*khaled abou dora*

Dear all
i will start my migration process through vetassess as an internal auditor code ANZSCO 221214
i will do my skill assessment by my own without agent so i want to ask some questions

how can i proof my 9 years experience while vetassess assess only the last 5 years
is there a templet for payslip and how long that i have to provide it ?


----------



## samy25

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear samy,
> 
> Any assessing body can do assessment for the past 10 years only. (5 years for assessment (VET) and prior will PTA)
> 
> Experience letter is good, offer letter and relieving letter will be much helpful....
> If have tax docs then it is fine.
> 
> or need company letter head stating that this person worked in the company from to.
> 
> *Point here is strong evidence is need to proved the employment start and end date*
> 
> also same for roles and resp.(for this we can use Statutory declaration)
> 
> 
> Anyway please try the chance but seek advisory services before going for assessment


thank you for the guidance..

she does have above mention stuff and since she is working in state institue so i hope there will not be a problem.. 

we are worried for the initial two year exp which company has been closed and not much evidence we have other than a letter.. 

plus last six month payslip will be enough or she needs to provide all five year?


----------



## ven343

Hi all,

i applied on 16/02/15 for victoria s s(190) under life scientists nec(234599).

Anybody with positive VICTORIA SS for LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC(234599) this year and last year please?? 

please give me your valuable suggestions seniors.

:fingerscrossed: 
:confused2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

samy25 said:


> thank you for the guidance..
> 
> she does have above mention stuff and since she is working in state institue so i hope there will not be a problem..
> 
> we are worried for the initial two year exp which company has been closed and not much evidence we have other than a letter..
> 
> plus last six month payslip will be enough or she needs to provide all five year?


Dear Samy,

*She will definitely get a positive assessment, there is no doubt on this. *

But I am just worried about the first 1 or 2 year of deduction by VET nowadays....
means deemed skilled assessment

Okay, start our work with VET.... points calculation, she need score good from PTE or IETLS.

all the best


----------



## rockstar86

Hi all,

I have applied for skill assessment to VETASSESS, however i haven't applied for point test advice.I want to know if PTA is mandatory for EOI.

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

rockstar86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for skill assessment to VETASSESS, however i haven't applied for point test advice.I want to know if PTA is mandatory for EOI.
> 
> Thanks


Though PTA is not mandatory, 

It will give details for the assessment of each company start date and end date like in ACS assessment.


In normal VET assessment they will max 5 years for any occupation and for one company current or previous


----------



## rockstar86

Hello Siva,

Thanks for the quick reply.

In my case, i have a total experience of 4.5 years in which 3 years 3 months is relevant to the nominated occupation.I have been in the same organization from beginning. So in this case would you advice PTA.

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

rockstar86 said:


> Hello Siva,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> In my case, i have a total experience of 4.5 years in which 3 years 3 months is relevant to the nominated occupation.I have been in the same organization from beginning. So in this case would you advice PTA.
> 
> Thanks


If submitted the documents for 4.5 years, now VET may deduct 1 or 2 years 

Rest of assessment will count for EOI.

*For your case PTA is not needed*


----------



## AA189

Hi all!


----------



## rockstar86

In that case,would i be able to claim 5 points for my employment?


----------



## sivakumar s s

rockstar86 said:


> In that case,would i be able to claim 5 points for my employment?


If VET assessed you for 3 years and above


----------



## greygoose

Hi guys, I'm about to apply to Vetassess and I had some questions I was hoping could be clarified. My occupation code is 222112 - Finance Broker. I was planning to apply for SS from SA since I have 55 points currently (Age -30, Education - 15, IELTS - 10) and they are the only state sponsoring my occupation. Now my question was that since I have been only working full time for about a year and a half, and I'm not claiming any work experience points, do I need to do the qualifications + employment assessment from Vetassess or the qualifications only? Also, if it is qualifications only then what will the impact be from when applying for state nomination and later when it goes to DIAC? Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## AA189

Hi all,

i have started to gather all my documents for the skills assessment. My problem is that I do not have my payslips and all Form-16's of my previous company where i worked for about 2 years. i do have the appointment letter and the relieving letter. will this be of any issue ??

I do have all the required documents of my present company though.

Also I am not willing to go to my previous company to get my roles and responsibilities certified by them. i am in good terms with the then Vice President of the company under whom i worked who can certify my roles. but he too is not associated with the company. will it be sufficient if i take a certificate from him and get it notarized?

kindly advice.


----------



## VRS

AA189 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i have started to gather all my documents for the skills assessment. My problem is that I do not have my payslips and all Form-16's of my previous company where i worked for about 2 years. i do have the appointment letter and the relieving letter. will this be of any issue ??
> 
> I do have all the required documents of my present company though.
> 
> Also I am not willing to go to my previous company to get my roles and responsibilities certified by them. i am in good terms with the then Vice President of the company under whom i worked who can certify my roles. but he too is not associated with the company. will it be sufficient if i take a certificate from him and get it notarized?
> 
> kindly advice.


1. Pay slips are vey important, if you approach ur previous company they should be able to reproduce the originals and give you. It all depends on your relation with them. Form 16 can be downloaded from 26as. Form 16s can easily be regenerated by the previous company.

2. Yes, you can self declare your roles and get the, signed by your reporting authority. You need to notarize the same and also provide all the current details of the person who signed the the roles and responibilities you have performed.


----------



## Sheeb

Hi Siva

Still giving guidance. ...

Iam proud of you. ..

You are really very helpful! !!

God bless you! 


Sheeba


----------



## samy25

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Samy,
> 
> *She will definitely get a positive assessment, there is no doubt on this. *
> 
> But I am just worried about the first 1 or 2 year of deduction by VET nowadays....
> means deemed skilled assessment
> 
> Okay, start our work with VET.... points calculation, she need score good from PTE or IETLS.
> 
> all the best


PTE is still not in pakistan and IELTS usually require an year to get 7 plus she is a mother of two little angels , i know it will be hard. so we are opting 489 for SA
age :25
exp:15 (totally depending on vet assess)
qualification: 10
489: 10 

this is how we planning..


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Harry Ahir*

Hello 
My file shows completed since 20/01/2015 but Vetassess has not given any updates and what for the show status "COMPLETED" dont know.
Dont know what's going to happen.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Hi Siva
> 
> Still giving guidance. ...
> 
> Iam proud of you. ..
> 
> You are really very helpful! !!
> 
> God bless you!
> 
> 
> Sheeba


Thanks for your honorable wishes sheeba,

May your's & others' wishes quickly land up a good job for me in Adelaide...:juggle:


----------



## ven343

HARRY AHIR said:


> Hello
> My file shows completed since 20/01/2015 but Vetassess has not given any updates and what for the show status "COMPLETED" dont know.
> Dont know what's going to happen.


hello harry ahir,,

its better to contact VETASSESS by mail or contact as follows.


+61 3 9655 4801 
+61 3 9654 3385

[email protected]

Opening hours

Monday - Friday, 9:00 a.m to 5:00 p.m(MELBOURNE TIME) except Public Holidays.


----------



## sivakumar s s

samy25 said:


> PTE is still not in pakistan and IELTS usually require an year to get 7 plus she is a mother of two little angels , i know it will be hard. so we are opting 489 for SA
> age :25
> exp:15 (totally depending on vet assess)
> qualification: 10
> 489: 10
> 
> this is how we planning..


*Innovative Idea sirji............

Great we have to a find way to move forward.

My best wishes to those little cute angels to step in to OZ soil.......
*


----------



## sivakumar s s

HARRY AHIR said:


> Hello
> My file shows completed since 20/01/2015 but Vetassess has not given any updates and what for the show status "COMPLETED" dont know.
> Dont know what's going to happen.


Rang them dear Harry


----------



## ven343

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks for your honorable wishes sheeba,
> 
> May your's & others' wishes quickly land up a good job for me in Adelaide...:juggle:


Hi, Sivakumar S S,

THANKS FOR YOUR WISH, and FOR YOUR VALUABLE SUGGESTIONS.


----------



## ven343

sivakumar s s said:


> Rang them dear Harry


HI, SIVAKUMAR S S,

I NEED TO UPDATE MY SIGNATURE, 

HOW CAN I ADD SIGNATURE IN TIME LINE PLEASE?


----------



## sivakumar s s

ven343 said:


> HI, SIVAKUMAR S S,
> 
> I NEED TO UPDATE MY SIGNATURE,
> 
> HOW CAN I ADD SIGNATURE IN TIME LINE PLEASE?




easy steps dear, :juggle:

Click 

Quick Links <Edit Signature <......add your timelines.......<save signature


----------



## ven343

sivakumar s s said:


> easy steps dear, :juggle:
> 
> Click
> 
> Quick Links <Edit Signature <......add your timelines.......<save signature


thank you Sivakumar..


----------



## ven343

ven343 said:


> thank you Sivakumar..


hi sivakumar s s,

i updated my timeline at signature, 
thank you for your help.


----------



## sivakumar s s

ven343 said:


> hi sivakumar s s,
> 
> i updated my timeline at signature,
> thank you for your help.


Sounds great dear.....


----------



## Jamil Sid

Hello Brothers,
After taken the recommendation from the advisory service they stated about my qualification & employment as "It is likely that the above qualification in Architecture would be assessed highly
relevant to the nominated occupation. Therefore, in order to receive a positive
assessment outcome against this occupation for skills assessment purposes, you will
need to provide evidence of having at least one year of highly relevant and paid
employment experience, performed at the required skill level, within the past five
years."

"Based on the information, it appears that you are undertaking a number of highly
relevant tasks to the nominated occupation in a highly relevant field. It is my opinion
that you would be likely to receive a positive assessment outcome against the
occupation Project Builder as described in ANZSCO. This opinion assumes you are
able to provide VETASSESS with additional official and verifiable evidence in support
of your employment claims (such as payslips)."


----------



## Jamil Sid

Vetassess advisory service after the assessment for my current job responsibilities they also recommend me that "It is noted that there are variations to your designation with your current employer,
XYZ Company. The contract states Technical Officer/Site Engineer, your CV
states Project Manager /Professional Builder Architect, and the reference letter refers
to you as Project Manager. What are most important are the tasks and responsibilities.
However, the various job designations do cause some confusion."

So WHAT should i have to do?I put my DESIGNATION ON CV,REFERENCE LETTER AS WRITTEN ON CONTRACT ..because Im working as Project Manager but my company doesn't provide any letter for my promotion as Project Manager .....So please I need advice.....


----------



## samy25

sivakumar s s said:


> *Innovative Idea sirji............
> 
> Great we have to a find way to move forward.
> 
> My best wishes to those little cute angels to step in to OZ soil.......
> *


thank you for encouragement : btw what is the use of form 16.?
and do we need to submit tax certificate from company on vet assess stage?


and btw on 489 you can live in Adelaide na?? i heard or read that whole SA is considered as reginional


----------



## sivakumar s s

samy25 said:


> thank you for encouragement : btw what is the use of form 16.?*Form 16 is the tax document applicable for Indian applicants only. It is tax calcutation statement by the employer to the employees.
> To fill income tax return in India, we use the Form 16. I didn't have any idea or equivalent stuff in Pakistan. However, one can use any tax documents for a financial year.
> *like tax return IVR, form 16(IND), form 26AS(IND). Check out what are the tax eligible tax documents there
> 
> and do we need to submit tax certificate from company on vet assess stage?*if available can submit it else compensate with each quarter paysilps every year or bank statements or Salarycertificate*
> 
> 
> and btw on 489 you can live in Adelaide na??*Definitely can live in Adelaide. Nice location in fact....* i heard or read that whole SA is considered as reginional


Dear samy,

Please find my opinions in GREEN BOLD form.


----------



## samy25

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear samy,
> 
> Please find my opinions in GREEN BOLD form.


Thanks siva


----------



## samsaran

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear samy,
> 
> Please find my opinions in GREEN BOLD form.


@ sivakumar
I would like to share that I got my invitation for state sponsorship in SA


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks for your honorable wishes sheeba,
> 
> May your's & others' wishes quickly land up a good job for me in Adelaide...:juggle:


Sure you will find the best job Siva... May God be with you!


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Hi all, I'd like to seek advice on few items please:

1. My 2nd employer is already out of business. I only have my certificate of employment dated 2013, complete payslips, employment contract but no tax returns. Will that be alright?

2. Also, since I started collating documents since 2013, I already have my employment certificate with me from my 1st employer. However, it is also dated 2013. Does vetassess requires that COE to be recent?


Thanks a lot


----------



## Sheeb

samsaran said:


> @ sivakumar
> I would like to share that I got my invitation for state sponsorship in SA


Congrats Samsaran. ..God bless you as you start a new life.


----------



## Sheeb

Any one here applying for Victoria? ? Please let me know. .. All the best


----------



## ichoosetoshine

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hi all, I'd like to seek advice on few items please:
> 
> 1. My 2nd employer is already out of business. I only have my certificate of employment dated 2013, complete payslips, employment contract but no tax returns. Will that be alright?
> 
> 2. Also, since I started collating documents since 2013, I already have my employment certificate with me from my 1st employer. However, it is also dated 2013. Does vetassess requires that COE to be recent?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hi everyone.. Up up for this.. Thanks.. I have emailed vetassess to get their response too but I haven't gotten any feedback yet.. 

Thanks a lot..


----------



## ven343

samsaran said:


> @ sivakumar
> I would like to share that I got my invitation for state sponsorship in SA


congrats samsaran..all the best for next steps..


----------



## ven343

Sheeb said:


> Any one here applying for Victoria? ? Please let me know. .. All the best


Hi, Sheeb, THANKS FOR YOUR WISH,

i applied on 16/02/15 for victoria s s(190) under LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC(234599)..

WHAT ABOUT YOU MATE?

ALL THE BEST.


----------



## mehul.dalki

Finally, Vetasses status changed to completed..............

Keeping fingers crossed for the outcome,

Please suggest, How much time will it gets to update the outcome???? 

regards,

Mehul


----------



## ven343

mehul.dalki said:


> finally, vetasses status changed to completed..............
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for the outcome,
> 
> please suggest, how much time will it gets to update the outcome????
> 
> Regards,
> 
> mehul


don't worry mate,, you can get positive report,,

min 1 day or max 2 days only..


----------



## mehul.dalki

ven343 said:


> don't worry mate,, you can get positive report,,
> 
> min 1 day or max 2 days only..


Thanks Ven343,

Hoping for the same..........

Best wishes for your endeavour,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Guys, would it matter with vetassess if the employment evidences from your previous employer is dated a year ago? Looking forward for your response.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Sheeb

ven343 said:


> Hi, Sheeb, THANKS FOR YOUR WISH,
> 
> i applied on 16/02/15 for victoria s s(190) under LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC(234599)..
> 
> WHAT ABOUT YOU MATE?
> 
> ALL THE BEST.


I had applied for SS on Feb 17th for 242211..vocational education teacher...anyone in the forum applying for this occupation? ?

Surprisingly, got reply from victoria with the reference number in two days. But they require explanation why I don't opt for NSW as my brother lives there. (I checked my mail only after 4 days) Iam trying to reply now.


----------



## Sheeb

ichoosetoshine said:


> Guys, would it matter with vetassess if the employment evidences from your previous employer is dated a year ago? Looking forward for your response.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi

Date does not matter in this case as it's the letter from your previous employer. Even I submitted a letter dated 4 years back from my previous employer but got positive assessment from vet


----------



## Sheeb

mehul.dalki said:


> Finally, Vetasses status changed to completed..............
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for the outcome,
> 
> Please suggest, How much time will it gets to update the outcome????
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


All the best. Check your mail. .. you will soon get it


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Sheeb said:


> Hi
> 
> Date does not matter in this case as it's the letter from your previous employer. Even I submitted a letter dated 4 years back from my previous employer but got positive assessment from vet


Thank you


----------



## mehul.dalki

Sheeb said:


> All the best. Check your mail. .. you will soon get it


Thanks Sheeb,


----------



## sivakumar s s

mehul.dalki said:


> Finally, Vetasses status changed to completed..............
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for the outcome,
> 
> Please suggest, How much time will it gets to update the outcome????
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


Advance wishes dear Mehul.........

Keep checking it on the Vet site, I got it on same day....
Max 48 hours...


----------



## mehul.dalki

sivakumar s s said:


> Advance wishes dear Mehul.........
> 
> Keep checking it on the Vet site, I got it on same day....
> Max 48 hours...


Thanks Dear Siva,

Am checking it on every 2 hours............

Hoping to cross this crucial step positively,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> I had applied for SS on Feb 17th for 242211..vocational education teacher...anyone in the forum applying for this occupation? ?
> 
> Surprisingly, got reply from victoria with the reference number in two days. But they require explanation why I don't opt for NSW as my brother lives there. (I checked my mail only after 4 days) Iam trying to reply now.


Hope u could have replied.....

Tell the truth that, your occupation is not in NSW SOL.....

Put some creamy words like your brother in fact is willing to shift to melbourne as its a beautiful & less expensive than Sydney......

Just My idea only.....Can go with your mind.....


----------



## icewarp

Mehul it was 2 days.


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Hope u could have replied.....
> 
> Tell the truth that, your occupation is not in NSW SOL.....
> 
> Put some creamy words like your brother in fact is willing to shift to melbourne as its a beautiful & less expensive than Sydney......
> 
> Just My idea only.....Can go with your mind.....


Thanks. ..I included that point


----------



## sameer7106

mehul.dalki said:


> Finally, Vetasses status changed to completed..............
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for the outcome,
> 
> Please suggest, How much time will it gets to update the outcome????
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


Finally ur wait is over mate.....

All the Best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## mehul.dalki

Good Morning Friends,

finally got positive outcome from Vetasses,

Thanks to all seniors especially Dear Siva, Harishbhai, Icewarp, Samer1706 and well wishers,

Best of luck to individuals waiting for the outcome and wish very best of luck,

Moving on to next step,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## mehul.dalki

Friends,

I am having 60 points with positive outcome from Vetasses, The only option is NT for me


Should I apply directly for SSP or try to get 79 in PTE to get 70 points????

Please advice,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## sameer7106

mehul.dalki said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am having 60 points with positive outcome from Vetasses, The only option is NT for me
> 
> 
> Should I apply directly for SSP or try to get 79 in PTE to get 70 points????
> 
> Please advice,
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


Dear mehul,

Heartious congratulations to u for getting a positive assessment outcome.

You should apply the EOI ASAP with 60 points.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## mehul.dalki

sameer7106 said:


> Dear mehul,
> 
> Heartious congratulations to u for getting a positive assessment outcome.
> 
> You should apply the EOI ASAP with 60 points.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks Sameer,

But a small query to Vetasses, they have written only Post Diploma course mentioning highly relevant to my nominated occupation

Bachelors of Engineering has not been mentioned in the letter,

Whether I qualify for 15 points or 10 points for the qualification???


----------



## sivakumar s s

mehul.dalki said:


> Good Morning Friends,
> 
> finally got positive outcome from Vetasses,
> 
> Thanks to all seniors especially Dear Siva, Harishbhai, Icewarp, Samer1706 and well wishers,
> 
> Best of luck to individuals waiting for the outcome and wish very best of luck,
> 
> Moving on to next step,
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


Many many hearty congratulations Mehul,

Won the golden :third:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments


----------



## sivakumar s s

mehul.dalki said:


> Thanks Sameer,
> 
> But a small query to Vetasses, they have written only Post Diploma course mentioning highly relevant to my nominated occupation
> 
> Bachelors of Engineering has not been mentioned in the letter,
> 
> Whether I qualify for 15 points or 10 points for the qualification???


Dear Mehul,

To my best knowledge : 10 points only for Assessed qualification.

Please do check here:

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

Point test=> Qualifications

VET wont assess your Engineering degree, Please apply for Qualification alone assessment with Engineers australia and get 15 points,


----------



## ven343

mehul.dalki said:


> Good Morning Friends,
> 
> finally got positive outcome from Vetasses,
> 
> Thanks to all seniors especially Dear Siva, Harishbhai, Icewarp, Samer1706 and well wishers,
> 
> Best of luck to individuals waiting for the outcome and wish very best of luck,
> 
> Moving on to next step,
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


congrats.. best of luck


----------



## ven343

mehul.dalki said:


> Thanks Sameer,
> 
> But a small query to Vetasses, they have written only Post Diploma course mentioning highly relevant to my nominated occupation
> 
> Bachelors of Engineering has not been mentioned in the letter,
> 
> Whether I qualify for 15 points or 10 points for the qualification???


hi,, you can apply for POINTS TEST ADVICE or go to with PTE EXAM..

best of luck..


----------



## sivakumar s s

ven343 said:


> hi,, you can apply for POINTS TEST ADVICE or go to with PTE EXAM..
> 
> best of luck..


Yeah good option......

Point test advice from Engineers australia for Qualification alone....


or 

PTE


----------



## ven343

mehul.dalki said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am having 60 points with positive outcome from Vetasses, The only option is NT for me
> 
> 
> Should I apply directly for SSP or try to get 79 in PTE to get 70 points????
> 
> Please advice,
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


hi,mehul.dalki,,

there is no your occupation(Safety Inspector) in SOL list(189),,
so you can apply only to RSOL(STATE NOMINATION(190)),,

so its open now in only NORTHERN TERRITORY(190).

YOU CAN TAKE ONCE AGAIN PTE ACADEMIC EXAM AND GET,L-65,R-65,W-65,S-65, EQUAL TO IELTS 7 BANDS(10 POINTS), SO DATS EASY FOR YOU,,


----------



## mehul.dalki

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations Mehul,
> 
> Won the golden :third:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments


Thanks Dear Siva.........


----------



## mehul.dalki

ven343 said:


> congrats.. best of luck


Thanks Ven343,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## khaled abou dora

*how can i proof my 9 years experience*

Dear all
i will start my migration process through vetassess as an internal auditor code ANZSCO 221214
i will do my skill assessment by my own without agent so i want to ask some questions

how can i proof my 9 years experience while vetassess assess only the last 5 years
is there a templet for payslip and how long that i have to provide it ?


----------



## samsaran

ven343 said:


> congrats samsaran..all the best for next steps..


@ven and sheep
Thanks for your wishes .Our last target is reaching soon.


----------



## mehul.dalki

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Mehul,
> 
> To my best knowledge : 10 points only for Assessed qualification.
> 
> Please do check here:
> 
> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
> 
> Point test=> Qualifications
> 
> VET wont assess your Engineering degree, Please apply for Qualification alone assessment with Engineers australia and get 15 points,


Dear Siva & Ven343,

I applied with test point advisory letter and in it also, qualification is not mentioned,

I checked with some other skill assessment letters from Vetassess and they had mentioned Bachelors in Engineering relevant to respective occupation.

I think it depends on the occupation rather than qualification and revert back to Vetassess to clarify on the qualification part.

If they can mention the qualification part to other occupations and other skill assessments which I have studied then they should mention for my assessment also.

Another option will be going for class 489 as NT has not restrictions to province and can avail benefits after 2 years, further can extend or apply to class 887 for PR

Share your thoughts,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## sivakumar s s

mehul.dalki said:


> Dear Siva & Ven343,
> 
> I applied with test point advisory letter and in it also, qualification is not mentioned,
> 
> I checked with some other skill assessment letters from Vetassess and they had mentioned Bachelors in Engineering relevant to respective occupation.
> 
> I think it depends on the occupation rather than qualification and revert back to Vetassess to clarify on the qualification part.
> 
> If they can mention the qualification part to other occupations and other skill assessments which I have studied then they should mention for my assessment also.
> 
> Another option will be going for class 489 as NT has not restrictions to province and can avail benefits after 2 years, further can extend or apply to class 887 for PR
> 
> Share your thoughts,
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


Dear,

We understand its really critical phase for you to decide.

First try with VETassess to assesses you UG degree for 190

else

apply with engineers australia for point test for 190

else

Pte score to improve for 190 

else

489 visa (Visa issuance make take more time 3 -6 months, even 12 months : lease priority applicantions)


----------



## mehul.dalki

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear,
> 
> We understand its really critical phase for you to decide.
> 
> First try with VETassess to assesses you UG degree for 190
> 
> else
> 
> apply with engineers australia for point test for 190
> 
> else
> 
> Pte score to improve for 190
> 
> else
> 
> 489 visa (Visa issuance make take more time 3 -6 months, even 12 months : lease priority applicantions)


Thanks Siva for your valuable advice,

NT is going to update in March 2015 and it is the only option looking out for my occupation....

Cant take PTE till mid march and don't want to get too much late for the apply,

Whether it is possible to apply EOI and SSP for same state in both 190 and 489???

Please comment


----------



## Squeak99

icewarp said:


> Which is your occupation and please send me the requesting in mp please


Hi sorry for the delay in responding. Please see the info below in my signature. I got granted the state nomination  So now to gather all docs for DIBP. Struggling a bit with the de facto part


----------



## mehul.dalki

Friends,

PFB reply received from Vetassess,


Thank you for your email.



The Post Diploma in Industrial Safety completed in 2006 at State Board of Technical Examinations, Gujarat, India was assessed as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma and the major area of study, Industrial Safety, found to match the nominated occupation and meet the requirements for the qualification being highly relevant.



To formally assess and include your bachelor degree, you will need to formally apply for a qualification only assessment. For the points test advisory letter for DIBP you nominated only Points Test (employment) Five or more employment positions over the last 10 years. To action this, I recommend you contact our Administration department via [email protected]



For skill assessments purposes we assess the qualification that meets the minimum requirements where points test is advice regarding the comparability of the highest qualification against the AQF framework.




Please don’t hesitate to contact VETASSESS again should you require any further assistance. 



Yours sincerely,


----------



## sivakumar s s

mehul.dalki said:


> Friends,
> 
> PFB reply received from Vetassess,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> The Post Diploma in Industrial Safety completed in 2006 at State Board of Technical Examinations, Gujarat, India was assessed as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma and the major area of study, Industrial Safety, found to match the nominated occupation and meet the requirements for the qualification being highly relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> To formally assess and include your bachelor degree, you will need to formally apply for a qualification only assessment. For the points test advisory letter for DIBP you nominated only Points Test (employment) Five or more employment positions over the last 10 years. To action this, I recommend you contact our Administration department via [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> For skill assessments purposes we assess the qualification that meets the minimum requirements where points test is advice regarding the comparability of the highest qualification against the AQF framework.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don’t hesitate to contact VETASSESS again should you require any further assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely,



Thats really great news Mehul, This is what Iam insisting you earlier.

Not sure whether your Mechanical Engineers (B.E /B.Tech) will be assessed by VET.
If so then apply with VET for Point test for Qualications
If not then have to apply with engineers australia.

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

mehul.dalki said:


> Thanks Siva for your valuable advice,
> 
> NT is going to update in March 2015 and it is the only option looking out for my occupation....
> 
> Cant take PTE till mid march and don't want to get too much late for the apply,
> 
> Whether it is possible to apply EOI and SSP for same state in both 190 and 489???
> 
> Please comment


In my opinion , Not. for same state both 190 & 489 is not good....

But one apply apply multiple EOI with different states or with 189 or 489.


----------



## mehul.dalki

sivakumar s s said:


> Thats really great news Mehul, This is what Iam insisting you earlier.
> 
> Not sure whether your Mechanical Engineers (B.E /B.Tech) will be assessed by VET.
> If so then apply with VET for Point test for Qualications
> If not then have to apply with engineers australia.
> 
> All the best


Dear Siva,

I checked with many of applicants Vetassess outcome and they have mentioned Bachelors of Engg in their outcome with other qualification also stated..... 

so if they can assess the same for other applicants then why they have not mentioned in my outcome????????

The assessment is for occupation which consists of different qualifications and if we are paying for the qualification to assess, they must mention as they have done for lot of applications which I have referred........

Going for assessment for qualification and spending money is not worthwhile seems to me

I am thinking of going for 489 for NT and will be preparing for PTE to score 65 each.... simultaneously checking with other openings for eligible to apply there as well

Quick question: can we apply both 190 & 489 for the same territory???

regards,

Mehul


----------



## sameer7106

khaled abou dora said:


> Dear all
> i will start my migration process through vetassess as an internal auditor code ANZSCO 221214
> i will do my skill assessment by my own without agent so i want to ask some questions
> 
> how can i proof my 9 years experience while vetassess assess only the last 5 years
> is there a templet for payslip and how long that i have to provide it ?


Dear mate,

Welcome to the expat forum and lemme tell u, u have taken a right decision to go on ur own for the skill assessment and believe me u dont need an agent even after ur skill assessment.....*BE UR OWN BOSS!!*

Now comes to ur query......to show ur relevant experience (more than 5 years) you should apply for the *POINT TEST ADVISORY* and regarding ur payslips query.....u can show one payslip of every quarter and your bank statement/ income tax return to show ur payed employment.

Hope it solves ur query...

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sivakumar s s

mehul.dalki said:


> Dear Siva,
> 
> I checked with many of applicants Vetassess outcome and they have mentioned Bachelors of Engg in their outcome with other qualification also stated.....
> 
> so if they can assess the same for other applicants then why they have not mentioned in my outcome????????
> 
> The assessment is for occupation which consists of different qualifications and if we are paying for the qualification to assess, they must mention as they have done for lot of applications which I have referred........
> 
> Going for assessment for qualification and spending money is not worthwhile seems to me
> 
> I am thinking of going for 489 for NT and will be preparing for PTE to score 65 each.... simultaneously checking with other openings for eligible to apply there as well
> 
> Quick question: can we apply both 190 & 489 for the same territory???
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul



I understand what you are saying..... Think is that for your nominated occupation your employment experience & diploma course matches......

Does your friends occupation is same like yours....

Not sure why they missed your Engineering degree, May be they are not the right authority....

Have you applied for Point test along with Skill assessment


----------



## sameer7106

mehul.dalki said:


> Dear Siva,
> 
> I checked with many of applicants Vetassess outcome and they have mentioned Bachelors of Engg in their outcome with other qualification also stated.....
> 
> so if they can assess the same for other applicants then why they have not mentioned in my outcome????????
> 
> The assessment is for occupation which consists of different qualifications and if we are paying for the qualification to assess, they must mention as they have done for lot of applications which I have referred........
> 
> Going for assessment for qualification and spending money is not worthwhile seems to me
> 
> I am thinking of going for 489 for NT and will be preparing for PTE to score 65 each.... simultaneously checking with other openings for eligible to apply there as well
> 
> Quick question: can we apply both 190 & 489 for the same territory???
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


Dear Siva and Ven.......really appreciate ur work.......

Keep the good work going

Regards
Sameer


----------



## mehul.dalki

sivakumar s s said:


> I understand what you are saying..... Think is that for your nominated occupation your employment experience & diploma course matches......
> 
> Does your friends occupation is same like yours....
> 
> Not sure why they missed your Engineering degree, May be they are not the right authority....
> 
> Have you applied for Point test along with Skill assessment


Dear Siva,

I applied for test point advice letter also which I received and in that too they mentioned only experience descriptions....

Actually, I applied skill assessment for Qualification and experience,

As we can see in their reply, they are the authority to assess the qualification as mentioned by them also..............

Its totally demotivating with 5 points sort and only one opening .............


----------



## sivakumar s s

mehul.dalki said:


> Dear Siva,
> 
> I applied for test point advice letter also which I received and in that too they mentioned only experience descriptions....
> 
> Actually, I applied skill assessment for Qualification and experience,
> 
> As we can see in their reply, they are the authority to assess the qualification as mentioned by them also..............
> 
> Its totally demotivating with 5 points sort and only one opening .............


*Did Vetassess assessed for Mechanical engineering bachelors Degree for your friends... Please find out....
*

Because as for as my understanding

ACS: BE/ME compute science, MCA, B.Tech....as so on 
EA : BE All core engineering
VET : for diversified.


I seen, Many who got positive assessment from ACS had applied for VET to assess there degree alone(skill assessment for Qualification only) Because ACS is not the right authority to assess this.


Thats why I insisting you to check with both VET & Engineers australia....

*Also drop a mail and enquiry it 

EA - Engineers Australia 

[email protected]
Website	http://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/*


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Did Vetassess assessed for Mechanical engineering bachelors Degree for your friends... Please find out....
> 
> 
> Because as for as my understanding
> 
> ACS: BE/ME compute science, MCA, B.Tech....as so on
> EA : BE All core engineering
> VET : for diversified.
> 
> I seen, Many who got positive assessment from ACS had applied for VET to assess there degree alone(skill assessment for Qualification only) Because ACS is not the right authority to assess this.
> 
> Thats why I insisting you to check with both VET & Engineers australia....
> 
> Also drop a mail and enquiry it
> 
> EA - Engineers Australia
> 
> [email protected]
> Website	http://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/


Siva 

You are becoming an immigration expert...hihi.. May you be blessed! !


----------



## Vinod S

samsaran said:


> Hi siva and fellow expats
> It been a long time I not able to online. And I like to share mine too that my outcome from vetassess is positive and I have also applied my EOI on 4th Feb and finger crossed Right now


Compliments my dear samsaran. Wish you good luck.


----------



## Vinod S

samsaran said:


> @ sivakumar
> I would like to share that I got my invitation for state sponsorship in SA


Hey Samsaran,

Great news. As you can see i was not connected to you guys hence wished you all the best just a few minutes earlier. All the best for the final step.


----------



## Vinod S

Hi All,

This is to let you all know that i received my South Australia State sponsorship invite today for 190. I have to submit my visa application before end April now. Starting to collect funds and documents. By the way i had applied for both 489 /190 as my timelines for 190 were cutting very close. But thanks to SA team they gave me an 190.

Siva / Samsaran - Am following you guys to Adelaide if all goes well. Can either of you share an Australian format for the resume on my email ID. It would be a great help to begin applying for a job at the same time.

I am getting jittery with all the negative feedback about job availability. I have had a bad experience of being jobless for close to 11 months. You know how it is with ensuring the fam is comfortable. Now to throw up a good job in Bbay and take a risk again in Adelaide makes me very nervous.


----------



## Vinod S

mehul.dalki said:


> Good Morning Friends,
> 
> finally got positive outcome from Vetasses,
> 
> Thanks to all seniors especially Dear Siva, Harishbhai, Icewarp, Samer1706 and well wishers,
> 
> Best of luck to individuals waiting for the outcome and wish very best of luck,
> 
> Moving on to next step,
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


Congrats Mehul...Best of luck for the next steps


----------



## Vinod S

Siva,

You are a Godsend for responding to all of us even so close to DDay. So am going to push my luck again -

What does IED stand for in your signature if you are flying to Adelaide on March 5th.
Any info you can share during your initial stay there in terms of costs / job market will be great for all of us
If i may ask without being personal. Are you planning to take the family on the first trip itself.
Also can i do the medical first before applying for the Visa. Will it be valid for submission later. What are the costs for me, spouse and 2 kids below 10.


----------



## mehul.dalki

sivakumar s s said:


> I understand what you are saying..... Think is that for your nominated occupation your employment experience & diploma course matches......
> 
> Does your friends occupation is same like yours....
> 
> Not sure why they missed your Engineering degree, May be they are not the right authority....
> 
> Have you applied for Point test along with Skill assessment


Dear Siva,

Vetassess is the authority to assess the Bachelors qualification for my occupation as confirmed by them and they come down from 330 AUD to 60 AUD to get it assess for bachelors qualifications

Even though, I have applied for test point advice for qualification and experience and applied for skill assessment for both with full payments. they are not ready to accept their mistake and started bargaining.................

Disappointed.......................


----------



## mehul.dalki

Vinod S said:


> Congrats Mehul...Best of luck for the next steps


Thanks Vinod S,

Needs great luck ahead....

regards,

Mehul


----------



## mehul.dalki

khaled abou dora said:


> Dear all
> i will start my migration process through vetassess as an internal auditor code ANZSCO 221214
> i will do my skill assessment by my own without agent so i want to ask some questions
> 
> how can i proof my 9 years experience while vetassess assess only the last 5 years
> is there a templet for payslip and how long that i have to provide it ?


hi,

You need to submit notary of letterhead print of your roles and responsibilities issued from HR,

There is no template for pay slip but atleast you need to submit 6 months salary slip of current employer and 4 to 5 salary slips of past employers

can PM me for further help if I can do


----------



## Sandeepjoshi20

Hi I am planning to get my skills assessed in vetassess. I am recruitment consultant, can someone help on the below:
Is there any specific format for Statement of Service or Reference Letter? I have seen such formats for ACS-IT gys, not sure if there is something for recruitment consultants?


----------



## bazee747

Dear Seniors .
Need your advise regarding my case .
I applied my self on Dec 18 2014 for PTE / Employment and Skills assessment , As an OSH Advisor . with 14 Years Experiences , a health sciences degree and Master in OSH ( some other courses )
Till now there is no communication or response from VET . 
In confusion now what I have to do further ?
What will be the possible out come ?
Can you advise me how many points I can expected from them ?
In advance thank you .

Regards


----------



## mehul.dalki

bazee747 said:


> Dear Seniors .
> Need your advise regarding my case .
> I applied my self on Dec 18 2014 for PTE / Employment and Skills assessment , As an OSH Advisor . with 14 Years Experiences , a health sciences degree and Master in OSH ( some other courses )
> Till now there is no communication or response from VET .
> In confusion now what I have to do further ?
> What will be the possible out come ?
> Can you advise me how many points I can expected from them ?
> In advance thank you .
> 
> Regards


Hello Bazee747,

Vet takes 6 to 8 weeks for the outcome letter to complete,

You need to wait till outcome receives,

all the best and be patient........they will test your nerves

regards,

Mehul


----------



## mehul.dalki

Sandeepjoshi20 said:


> Hi I am planning to get my skills assessed in vetassess. I am recruitment consultant, can someone help on the below:
> Is there any specific format for Statement of Service or Reference Letter? I have seen such formats for ACS-IT gys, not sure if there is something for recruitment consultants?


Hi Sandeep joshi20,

you can references for your reference,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## bala2705

Hi All,

I submitted my application in Nov.2014 to vetassess with all documents, I was told by the consultant that Vetassess would respond within 2 - 3 months times.

I received a notification from them for additional documents in 2nd feb 2015 and i submitted those documents within 3 days and I got my report Positive on 26 Feb 2015 and eligible for applying for immigration.

But unfortunately, Vetassess has considered only 2 companies for work experience out of 6 companies in spite of providing all documents and i have no idea about the evaluation and why did they leave out my work experience of other companies. My job profile of all companies are in line with my application category. Because of this, I deprived of the required points for applying 190 Class and now forced to apply for 489 class. 

Regards...


----------



## bala2705

Sandeepjoshi20 said:


> Hi I am planning to get my skills assessed in vetassess. I am recruitment consultant, can someone help on the below:
> Is there any specific format for Statement of Service or Reference Letter? I have seen such formats for ACS-IT gys, not sure if there is something for recruitment consultants?


Hi,

I don't think any specific format is applicable and i suggest you to ask your consultant if you avail their service. It is basically should have the following:

Your current/previous company name, duration of employment, position held, department. This should be followed by your job profile/description and a statement of the referrer, you worked under him and endorse your JD. The referrer's details like job designation, duration of employment, if not working in the same company, need to provide his current employment details.

He should sign the document and the same to be attested by a notary public.

The requirements of printing this letter vary from consultant to consultant. My consultant insisted to take in a judicial stamp paper where as some of my friends taken in the company letter head.

If you need more clarifications, feel free to ask.

Regards...lane:


----------



## bala2705

bazee747 said:


> Dear Seniors .
> Need your advise regarding my case .
> I applied my self on Dec 18 2014 for PTE / Employment and Skills assessment , As an OSH Advisor . with 14 Years Experiences , a health sciences degree and Master in OSH ( some other courses )
> Till now there is no communication or response from VET .
> In confusion now what I have to do further ?
> What will be the possible out come ?
> Can you advise me how many points I can expected from them ?
> In advance thank you .
> 
> Regards


Hi,

Please wait for 2 - 3 months at least. I had submitted my application to vetassess in Nov.14 and got a notification in 2nd week feb'15 for some more docs, which i had submitted immediately and I received my Positive report on 26th feb 2015. So I recommend you to be patient and wait for their response. Keep checking your mail and vetassess login page daily for information and don't send any reminder mail to them.

Regards....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vinod S

Sandeepjoshi20 said:


> Hi I am planning to get my skills assessed in vetassess. I am recruitment consultant, can someone help on the below:
> Is there any specific format for Statement of Service or Reference Letter? I have seen such formats for ACS-IT gys, not sure if there is something for recruitment consultants?


Hi Sandeep - Good luck with your application. You must ensure your give a pointwise explanation of your job role for each designation that you show in this letter. I had given an average of 12 points for each job role. These must be specific to your role that you have performed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Vinod S

bazee747 said:


> Dear Seniors .
> Need your advise regarding my case .
> I applied my self on Dec 18 2014 for PTE / Employment and Skills assessment , As an OSH Advisor . with 14 Years Experiences , a health sciences degree and Master in OSH ( some other courses )
> Till now there is no communication or response from VET .
> In confusion now what I have to do further ?
> What will be the possible out come ?
> Can you advise me how many points I can expected from them ?
> In advance thank you .
> 
> Regards


Patience is the key. It took them exactly 4 months to respond to me. Some others got it in 1 month. So dont worry just be patient.


----------



## bazee747

Thank [email protected] Mehul , Vinod and Bala . 

.. 
Yeap waitinggggggggggggggggggg 


Regards


----------



## Vinod S

bala2705 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my application in Nov.2014 to vetassess with all documents, I was told by the consultant that Vetassess would respond within 2 - 3 months times.
> 
> I received a notification from them for additional documents in 2nd feb 2015 and i submitted those documents within 3 days and I got my report Positive on 26 Feb 2015 and eligible for applying for immigration.
> 
> But unfortunately, Vetassess has considered only 2 companies for work experience out of 6 companies in spite of providing all documents and i have no idea about the evaluation and why did they leave out my work experience of other companies. My job profile of all companies are in line with my application category. Because of this, I deprived of the required points for applying 190 Class and now forced to apply for 489 class.
> 
> Regards...


Hi Bala - Would need more information about yourself to comment. which jobs were not considered. Were they at the beginning of your career. What time spans, etc.


----------



## pico1985

Reassessment application sent :boxing:
Wish me luck


----------



## Sheeb

pico1985 said:


> Reassessment application sent :boxing:
> Wish me luck


All the best Pico


----------



## mehul.dalki

pico1985 said:


> Reassessment application sent :boxing:
> Wish me luck


Dear Pico,

Best Wishes for your reassessment,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## Sandeepjoshi20

bala2705 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think any specific format is applicable and i suggest you to ask your consultant if you avail their service. It is basically should have the following:
> 
> Your current/previous company name, duration of employment, position held, department. This should be followed by your job profile/description and a statement of the referrer, you worked under him and endorse your JD. The referrer's details like job designation, duration of employment, if not working in the same company, need to provide his current employment details.
> 
> He should sign the document and the same to be attested by a notary public.
> 
> The requirements of printing this letter vary from consultant to consultant. My consultant insisted to take in a judicial stamp paper where as some of my friends taken in the company letter head.
> 
> If you need more clarifications, feel free to ask.
> 
> Regards...lane:


Dear Bala,

Thanks a lot for your reply. This helps a lot.
By The way I am planning to apply on my own and not use any agent.

Will definitely connect with you should I require more details.

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## Vinod S

pico1985 said:


> Reassessment application sent :boxing:
> Wish me luck


Good luck with your reassessment.


----------



## cooljay2708

Dear All:

I've applied for skill assessment with Vetassess and while uploading the documents, I came to know this. I would be grateful if anyone could advice on "Statutory Declaration or Affidavit stating you are not in Australia at the time of applying...". 

I've never visited Oz, even for Tourism, do I still need to provide SD? If so, could anyone help me out with the content of the SD? Looking forward for your support in this regard at your earliest convenience.

Warm wishes,
...Jay


----------



## cooljay2708

Dear All:

I think I got the answer of my above query under FAQ->GST section of Vetassess official website. It states:

------------------------------------------
Do I have to pay the GST component of the fee?

If you are not in Australia at the time of lodging the application you may be exempt from paying the GST component. *You need to provide evidence for this exemption if one of your addresses in the forms is an Australian address*. Acceptable evidence includes:

. Statutory Declaration
. notarial certificate
. statement signed by a registered migration agent.

This letter must clearly state that "the applicant was not in Australia at the time of lodging the application" and be written on company letterhead, and be signed by the individual RMA/lawyer making the statement (not a representative).
--------------------------------------------------

As all of my related documents and forms are not holding any Oz address, it seems I'm exempted. Please confirm, if I have understood it correctly.

Warm wishes,
...Jay


----------



## Sheeb

cooljay2708 said:


> Dear All:
> 
> I think I got the answer of my above query under FAQ->GST section of Vetassess official website. It states:
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> Do I have to pay the GST component of the fee?
> 
> If you are not in Australia at the time of lodging the application you may be exempt from paying the GST component. You need to provide evidence for this exemption if one of your addresses in the forms is an Australian address. Acceptable evidence includes:
> 
> . Statutory Declaration
> . notarial certificate
> . statement signed by a registered migration agent.
> 
> This letter must clearly state that "the applicant was not in Australia at the time of lodging the application" and be written on company letterhead, and be signed by the individual RMA/lawyer making the statement (not a representative).
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> As all of my related documents and forms are not holding any Oz address, it seems I'm exempted. Please confirm, if I have understood it correctly.
> 
> Warm wishes,
> ...Jay


Your work experience certificate is enough. I attached my employment certificate where iam working. That's sufficient proof. I got my vet result last month.


----------



## cooljay2708

Thank very much Sheeb for your confirmaion....


----------



## Sheeb

cooljay2708 said:


> Thank very much Sheeb for your confirmaion....


Welcome


----------



## bala2705

Vinod S said:


> Hi Bala - Would need more information about yourself to comment. which jobs were not considered. Were they at the beginning of your career. What time spans, etc.


Dear Vinod,

Thanks for your enquiries.

I am from the Manufacturing background and I submitted my last 10 Years experience documents (about 6 companies since 2004) till my present job.

Vetassess mentioned in their letter that 4 companies jobs are not closely related to the category I applied for and they considered only the company I worked during 2003 - 2006 and the previous one during 2012 - 13 and declined to accept the companies I worked in between including my current one.

In all these organizations, I was/am working in the support function for manufacturing and R&D operations and I have mentioned it clearly in my statutory declaration and the reference letters. Despite, VET didn't consider those experience, so I puzzled why. Ironically, they evaluated all my documents of these companies and also called for further documents of the same.

Because of that, I am short of some points for 190 Class visa and have to apply for 489 class with state sponsorship points....

If you don't mind please share your email id to [email protected].

Regards..


----------



## Vinod S

Hi All,

Am in the process of collating documents for my visa application. Part of which i need a letter from Delhi University for my wife stating that her Bachelors degree was conducted in English. Since i have no connections in Delhi who can do this for me i am finding it extremely difficult. Can any of the members here share if they have done this from Delhi. Would really like to understand if there is any agent who will do this since DU point blank refuses to send it over mail. They want someone to come twice to Delhi in a span of 10 days. Any guidance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kamranalam

Dear All,

I have applied 489 subclass for NT in Cafe or Restaurant Manager on 16/02/2015, have no idea when will I receive contract or invitation?

When i was going through the last invitation round i found some thing called cut off mark what is that? and how does this work as it was showing for 189- 60 points and 489- 65 points.

Is there any one in the form has applied foe 489 recently and got the invitation?

Looking forward to your kind reply.


----------



## magyk2

Hi, I have finished BSC statistics. I am planning to apply Visa 189 under statistician category. I have a overall 10 years work experience overseas, but experience in statistics is less than 3 years. Will I be able to process under this category. 
- Is it necessary to have all the 10 years experience in statistics line.
- Is there any subject requirements / IELTS band requirements for vetassess. 

Kindly help to clarify.

Regards,
Magy


----------



## mehul.dalki

bala2705 said:


> Dear Vinod,
> 
> Thanks for your enquiries.
> 
> I am from the Manufacturing background and I submitted my last 10 Years experience documents (about 6 companies since 2004) till my present job.
> 
> Vetassess mentioned in their letter that 4 companies jobs are not closely related to the category I applied for and they considered only the company I worked during 2003 - 2006 and the previous one during 2012 - 13 and declined to accept the companies I worked in between including my current one.
> 
> In all these organizations, I was/am working in the support function for manufacturing and R&D operations and I have mentioned it clearly in my statutory declaration and the reference letters. Despite, VET didn't consider those experience, so I puzzled why. Ironically, they evaluated all my documents of these companies and also called for further documents of the same.
> 
> Because of that, I am short of some points for 190 Class visa and have to apply for 489 class with state sponsorship points....
> 
> If you don't mind please share your email id to [email protected].
> 
> Regards..


Dear Bala,

Kindly take proper explanation from VET for inacceptance of your experiences and try to fight to get consideration,

Otherwise, go for 489 or score more in PTE

Please do not share mail ids, its against the forum rules,


Best of luck

regards,

Mehul


----------



## mehul.dalki

magyk2 said:


> Hi, I have finished BSC statistics. I am planning to apply Visa 189 under statistician category. I have a overall 10 years work experience overseas, but experience in statistics is less than 3 years. Will I be able to process under this category.
> - Is it necessary to have all the 10 years experience in statistics line.
> - Is there any subject requirements / IELTS band requirements for vetassess.
> 
> Kindly help to clarify.
> 
> Regards,
> Magy


Hi Magy,

It is not necessary to have all 10 years of experience in relevant occupation,

You can submit all required documents and submit the application,

VET will give outcome as per relevance to the occupation,

No IELTS / PTE required to submit for vetasess

Hope, this will help,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## bazee747

Dear Mahul .
Please need your advise about documents submission .

Do we need to submit all documents from primary school , secondary and higher secondary till graduation .?
What is the solution for submitting salary certificate .. is it acceptable by VET a salary certificate issued by HR / FINANCE department ,mentioning Job Title , joining date along with salary ?

Regards


----------



## sabbys77

Hi

I submitted my EOI and mentioned just diploma under qualification section as mentioned by ACS. Although I hav bachelor and master degree but with obvious reason they didn't consider it coz of Non-IT but they also didn't advice me to get it assessed from any other authority. 
Pls advice how can I get my qualification assessed from vetassess or any other authority?

P.s: I have done B.Com(Hons.), M.Com.


----------



## sabbys77

Thanks Mehul

Issue is some of the members suggested to get it assessed as seen in some of the cases CO might reject ur case coz of qualification not being assessed and jumping the line by claiming more points. I was bit reluctant that is why I played safe and just mentioned diploma as recognised by ACS. 
But when I saw updated list for 261312 that made me worried as ceiling is about to reach and EOI date still not moving as per the invitation rounds.


----------



## bazee747

mehul.dalki said:


> Hi Bazee747,
> 
> Do we need to submit all documents from primary school , secondary and higher secondary till graduation .? Submit qualification documents from Senior Secondary School, Higher Secondary School, graduation, post graduation, relevant qualification
> What is the solution for submitting salary certificate .. is it acceptable by VET a salary certificate issued by HR / FINANCE department ,mentioning Job Title , joining date along with salary ? You can submit salary slips of 6 months which mentions name, job title or else you can submit income tax statement of respective year
> 
> Hope it clarifies,
> 
> PM me to get sample ones
> 
> Let me know if there is any confusions,
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul



Thank you Boss 

Regards


----------



## Sheeb

mehul.dalki said:


> Hi Bazee747,
> 
> Do we need to submit all documents from primary school , secondary and higher secondary till graduation .? Submit qualification documents from Senior Secondary School, Higher Secondary School, graduation, post graduation, relevant qualification
> What is the solution for submitting salary certificate .. is it acceptable by VET a salary certificate issued by HR / FINANCE department ,mentioning Job Title , joining date along with salary ? You can submit salary slips of 6 months which mentions name, job title or else you can submit income tax statement of respective year
> 
> Hope it clarifies,
> 
> PM me to get sample ones
> 
> Let me know if there is any confusions,
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


Nice reply Mehul... Please take a photo copy of the educational certificate and get it attested by a gazette officer. Then take a colour scan of that attested copies. Also get attestation in your passport copy. For other docs I didn't get attestation. I just colour scanned the original docs... that's for employment related docs

Sheeba


----------



## sivakumar s s

Guys I am back with a bang.... Started my Journey from Chennai on 3rd March and landed in Adelaide on 5th March.

Past 2 weeks very hectic with pre and post landing activities.....
:cheer2:


----------



## sameer7106

Hey Siva,

its noce to see u here again......i do understand how difficult it is to come online specially when u jave just landed..........get urself settled soon and then do let us know the exact situation of adelaide.

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer



sivakumar s s said:


> Guys I am back with a bang.... Started my Journey from Chennai on 3rd March and landed in Adelaide on 5th March.
> 
> Past 2 weeks very hectic with pre and post landing activities.....
> :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Nice mate..... At least you didnt forget me...

Job situation is almost same in whole oz as per as my interaction with others, for the past decade it is same

Come with open mind to take any job, gain local experience and get settle in your desired in 1 -6 months of time......




sameer7106 said:


> Hey Siva,
> 
> its noce to see u here again......i do understand how difficult it is to come online specially when u jave just landed..........get urself settled soon and then do let us know the exact situation of adelaide.
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


----------



## samsaran

pico1985 said:


> Reassessment application sent :boxing:
> Wish me luck


All the best pico


----------



## samsaran

sivakumar s s said:


> Nice mate..... At least you didnt forget me...
> 
> Job situation is almost same in whole oz as per as my interaction with others, for the past decade it is same
> 
> Come with open mind to take any job, gain local experience and get settle in your desired in 1 -6 months of time......


Hi siva 
Glad to hear you have landed in oz .I believe in adeliade is it. So what is your first opinion and do you got friends over there


----------



## kamranalam

Dear All,
I am still looking for the reply of my doubt regarding the process of NT.
If any one can help me with commitment letter format of NT and the expense details format, cuz my occupation only open in NT and i am doing by my own.

Thnaks in advance.
Kamran


----------



## ven343

sivakumar s s said:


> Guys I am back with a bang.... Started my Journey from Chennai on 3rd March and landed in Adelaide on 5th March.
> 
> Past 2 weeks very hectic with pre and post landing activities.....
> :cheer2:


Hi Siva kumar s s. nice to c u again.. ur very helpful
all the best and very bright future in OZ..


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Guys I am back with a bang.... Started my Journey from Chennai on 3rd March and landed in Adelaide on 5th March.
> 
> Past 2 weeks very hectic with pre and post landing activities.....
> :cheer2:


Welcome back Siva... be in touch. ..I guess Mehul is helping our friends here just like you used to. ...God bless him tooo... iam glad for all the ones who were so helpful


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone!

What is the current processing time for PTA (qualifications)?


----------



## samy25

my sister applied for vetassess last week and still it is showing lodged status.. how long it will take to "in progress"


----------



## Sheeb

mehul.dalki said:


> Thanks Sheeb for your wishes..............needs all the wishes to make my dream into reality..........
> 
> Always will try my best to share and help information helpful to the needy...........
> 
> All the best to you as well.....
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


You are very kind!!!


----------



## kamranalam

Dear Mehul,

Thanks for the detail but i think they require offer letter for 190 or 489.


----------



## Vinod S

sivakumar s s said:


> Guys I am back with a bang.... Started my Journey from Chennai on 3rd March and landed in Adelaide on 5th March.
> 
> Past 2 weeks very hectic with pre and post landing activities.....
> :cheer2:


Hi Siva,

Congrats on landing on the shores of Adelaide. Wish you Godspeed and all the luck in settling down with your housing and job search. We will follow your progress with bated breath as our paths follow you.

Cheers,


----------



## samy25

mehul.dalki said:


> TAT for vetassess is 6 to 8 weeks.............
> 
> They will update as per the TAT....
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


what is TAT?


----------



## Vivek_0084

Dear Friends, 

I have been assessed under ACS positively and secured 55 points (Including 5 years of ACS, 0 Points from IELTS, 30 points for Age & 15 points for Bachelors). 
My wife is a MBA and working as a buyer in Retail MNC. Can I get her assessment done under ANZSCO code 639211 and claim 5 points against her assessment. Also whether I should go for complete assessment of only education based assessment. 

Please advise


----------



## sivakumar s s

Vinod S said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Congrats on landing on the shores of Adelaide. Wish you Godspeed and all the luck in settling down with your housing and job search. We will follow your progress with bated breath as our paths follow you.
> 
> Cheers,


Housing is done guru......

Sharing accommodation with my friend.


Now Only target: Job, job, job,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## sivakumar s s

Vivek_0084 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have been assessed under ACS positively and secured 55 points (Including 5 years of ACS, 0 Points from IELTS, 30 points for Age & 15 points for Bachelors).
> My wife is a MBA and working as a buyer in Retail MNC. Can I get her assessment done under ANZSCO code 639211 and claim 5 points against her assessment. Also whether I should go for complete assessment of only education based assessment.
> 
> Please advise


Mate,

First do check whether your spouse job code is in the same LIST sol or csol of yours.

THen 
She need to do Complete skill assessment and Language test (IELTS or PTE....)


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Housing is done guru......
> 
> Sharing accommodation with my friend.
> 
> Now Only target: Job, job, job,,,,,,,,,,,,


All the best Siva. May God guide you and show the right job soon


----------



## sabbys77

mehul.dalki said:


> Hi Sabbys77,
> 
> If am not wrong, the query is for Point Test Advice (qualifications) and it is again 6 to 8 weeks for fresh applications............
> 
> If you already received positive skill assessment, you will need apply for PTA and TAT is 10 to 12 working days.............
> 
> Hopefully, it helps....
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


Thanks Mehul. Yes I already hav +ve assesment from ACS. It just qualification I want to get assessed to score 15 points.


----------



## magyk2

Hi,

I am trying to apply for Vetassess Advisory service for initial assessment of qualification and employment. 

Can anyone please let me know if we need to submit out syllabus details apart from the transcripts.

Please advise. 

Magy


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> All the best Siva. May God guide you and show the right job soon


Thanks Sheeb,

Let your prayers bring me the fortune.....

Today: Successful completion of one week......


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks Sheeb,
> 
> Let your prayers bring me the fortune.....
> 
> Today: Successful completion of one week......


Hmmmmm.... time flies do fast Siva... hope you have registered in job portals in SA

All the best


----------



## Vinod S

sivakumar s s said:


> Housing is done guru......
> 
> Sharing accommodation with my friend.
> 
> 
> Now Only target: Job, job, job,,,,,,,,,,,,


All the best. How did you manage to change your CV to the Australian style one. Did you get an agency to do it.


----------



## sivakumar s s

THanks Sheeb and Vinod.....

HEre we need to update our profile and covering letter for each and every job applying......

Job portals are mostly posting the same posts......

To get job, we need to chase down recrutiers or consultants......

Full time is applying job only.......along with domestic work
Lets try the luck...


----------



## rocky1234

Hello all,

I am planning to apply for my skills assessment through VETASSESS. Can someone please provide me with CV format for this?

I am ready with all the documentation and waiting for a proper CV format.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sheeb

sivakumar s s said:


> THanks Sheeb and Vinod.....
> 
> HEre we need to update our profile and covering letter for each and every job applying......
> 
> Job portals are mostly posting the same posts......
> 
> To get job, we need to chase down recrutiers or consultants......
> 
> Full time is applying job only.......along with domestic work
> Lets try the luck...


Hihi.... All the best. .. yeah. ..I can understand that you got to do your domestic chores all alone. ..hihi...someone understands the value of wife. .. hi hi (just kidding)...

It must be stressful... but don't be disheartened. ..God has a job already ready for you. .. and it will be given to you at the right time. ..no one can take it away from you what God has prepared for you. ..sometimes we need more patience though. .. hi hi. . All the best Siva. ..


----------



## Sheeb

rocky1234 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am planning to apply for my skills assessment through VETASSESS. Can someone please provide me with CV format for this?
> 
> I am ready with all the documentation and waiting for a proper CV format.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The CV format is in the site itself. I followed that.


----------



## Vinod S

sivakumar s s said:


> THanks Sheeb and Vinod.....
> 
> HEre we need to update our profile and covering letter for each and every job applying......
> 
> Job portals are mostly posting the same posts......
> 
> To get job, we need to chase down recrutiers or consultants......
> 
> Full time is applying job only.......along with domestic work
> Lets try the luck...


True....Covering letter has to be adapted to each job. I read on some Australian site that the Australian resume format is different from what we use in India, US and Europe and unless it is adapted they do not pay attention to such CVs.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sheeb said:


> Hihi.... All the best. .. yeah. ..I can understand that you got to do your domestic chores all alone. ..hihi...someone understands the value of wife. .. hi hi (just kidding)...
> 
> It must be stressful... but don't be disheartened. ..God has a job already ready for you. .. and it will be given to you at the right time. ..no one can take it away from you what God has prepared for you. ..sometimes we need more patience though. .. hi hi. . All the best Siva. ..


Thanks for your motivating words Sheeb,

Definitely in a new country, it takes time to settle down.

But one thing I observed here, if we have mobile and internet everything is ease.

Yeah your words true: these domestic work is really horrible........ half of time is going on this.. rest in applying job and other works....

Really I find myself no time for forum...........


At least I will try to come twice in a week here..........


----------



## Vinod S

So learning being that all Indian men who do not share house work and intend to migrate should start practice in India


----------



## rapptor

Vetassess Received my application as on 22nd December, 2014 and as yet I have not received any reply could anyone please suggest the best way to approach in this case.


----------



## HARRY AHIR

*Mr. HARRY AHIR*

Dear Members,
I would like to draw your kind attention that i have received a NEGATIVE OUTCOME as Human Resource Advisor. 
I had been appointed as Junior Clerk on 16.06.2003 and then promoted to Human Resource Advisor 223111 on 01.04.2008. They have taken into consideration only from 01/2010 till 12/2014.
Hence they have taken on 4 years and have given outcome NEGATIVE. 
Hence please advise me what can be done ?
Any other way out ?

Please members guide me


----------



## Vinod S

rapptor said:


> Vetassess Received my application as on 22nd December, 2014 and as yet I have not received any reply could anyone please suggest the best way to approach in this case.


Hi...average response time is 3 months so patience is key.


----------



## sameer7106

rocky1234 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am planning to apply for my skills assessment through VETASSESS. Can someone please provide me with CV format for this?
> 
> I am ready with all the documentation and waiting for a proper CV format.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Rocky,

there's no such special format for CV as such. You can use your own Indian style CV where ur job responsibilities should at least match 50% with ur ANZSCO code.

All the best

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks for your motivating words Sheeb,
> 
> Definitely in a new country, it takes time to settle down.
> 
> But one thing I observed here, if we have mobile and internet everything is ease.
> 
> Yeah your words true: these domestic work is really horrible........ half of time is going on this.. rest in applying job and other works....
> 
> Really I find myself no time for forum...........
> 
> 
> At least I will try to come twice in a week here..........


Hey Siva,

Its good to see you back in forum and also it seems that now u r settled nicely in Adelaide. I wish you get UR DESIRED JOB ASAP :fingerscrossed:

All the Best !!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

HARRY AHIR said:


> Dear Members,
> I would like to draw your kind attention that i have received a NEGATIVE OUTCOME as Human Resource Advisor.
> I had been appointed as Junior Clerk on 16.06.2003 and then promoted to Human Resource Advisor 223111 on 01.04.2008. They have taken into consideration only from 01/2010 till 12/2014.
> Hence they have taken on 4 years and have given outcome NEGATIVE.
> Hence please advise me what can be done ?
> Any other way out ?
> 
> Please members guide me


Dear Harry,

its really a sad news......please share the exact reason given by VET people for ur negative outcome.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Usha Abhilash

*Got a job*

Hi all,

Just to update you that I have landed a job.

Thanks for all the valuable information on the Expatforum.

Wishing the very best for all others in the queue.

Regards
Usha


----------



## Sheeb

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to update you that I have landed a job.
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information on the Expatforum.
> 
> Wishing the very best for all others in the queue.
> 
> Regards
> Usha


Hi Usha
So nice to hear from you after a long time. .. iam happy that you found a job. You too had been very helpful to our friends in the forum. Thanks and may God be with you as you start a new life. 

Take care

Sheeba


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> Dear Harry,
> 
> its really a sad news......please share the exact reason given by VET people for ur negative outcome.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Hi Sameer 

How's your case moving?

Have A nice day

Sheeba


----------



## sameer7106

Sheeb said:


> Hi Sameer
> 
> How's your case moving?
> 
> Have A nice day
> 
> Sheeba


Hi Sheeba,

its good to see u again  my spouse is still stuck with the English requirement. We are again going to attempt the PTE. After getting a score of 65 in each we will lodge our EOI.......now the main concern and focus is all on the PTE-A.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to update you that I have landed a job.
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information on the Expatforum.
> 
> Wishing the very best for all others in the queue.
> 
> Regards
> Usha



Many many hearty congrats usha......

I am really excited and feels I myself landed in job. 

Wish you a very all the best for your future endeavors.....

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## Sheeb

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Sheeba,
> 
> its good to see u again  my spouse is still stuck with the English requirement. We are again going to attempt the PTE. After getting a score of 65 in each we will lodge our EOI.......now the main concern and focus is all on the PTE-A.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


All the best Sameer


----------



## AA189

HI all,

i am in the middle of uploading the documents. I am confused whether the Resume also has to be Notarised? or can it be uploaded directly without any certifications?

thanks in advance.


----------



## sameer7106

It does not need to be notarised.

Regards
Sameer



AA189 said:


> HI all,
> 
> i am in the middle of uploading the documents. I am confused whether the Resume also has to be Notarised? or can it be uploaded directly without any certifications?
> 
> thanks in advance.


----------



## Sheeb

AA189 said:


> HI all,
> 
> i am in the middle of uploading the documents. I am confused whether the Resume also has to be Notarised? or can it be uploaded directly without any certifications?
> 
> thanks in advance.


All the best. .. Sameer is right. No need attestation.


----------



## endlessmoor

A big hello to all,

My Vetassess report is here, in exact 3 weeks, with a positive outcome.
(Jay mata di)

going to give my second PTE on 27th of this month.

I hope to lodge the EOI in april, if everything is OK.

Thanks.


----------



## sameer7106

endlessmoor said:


> A big hello to all,
> 
> My Vetassess report is here, in exact 3 weeks, with a positive outcome.
> (Jay mata di)
> 
> going to give my second PTE on 27th of this month.
> 
> I hope to lodge the EOI in april, if everything is OK.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

Congratulations for the positive outcome mate and all the best for ur PTE-A

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Vinod S

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to update you that I have landed a job.
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information on the Expatforum.
> 
> Wishing the very best for all others in the queue.
> 
> Regards
> Usha


Wish you all success and a happy life ahead. Glad to hear your good tidings.


----------



## Vinod S

endlessmoor said:


> A big hello to all,
> 
> My Vetassess report is here, in exact 3 weeks, with a positive outcome.
> (Jay mata di)
> 
> going to give my second PTE on 27th of this month.
> 
> I hope to lodge the EOI in april, if everything is OK.
> 
> Thanks.


Great news. Superfast results. You must be a good man hence the blessings.


----------



## sukritv

Hi Expats,

Its great to be in this forum. I am new to this forum and found this a good place to prepare for paperwork for oz immi and save our souls from money hungry agents.

To begin with, I am a Biotechnology graduate (B.E) but possess IT experience(software engineers') of 7.4 years. 

I want to apply for VISA subclass 189 or 190 and i believe i have 60 points if caveats 

* I have given PTE with score of 70 --> 10 points
* I am 29 years old --> 30 points.
* My spouse has IELTS score and filed for ACS --> 5 points.
* My B.E. Biotech(4 years) degree qualification -- >15 points

To claim these 15 points, do i need VETASSESS assessment (point test advice) or will the ACS skill assessment with RPL would suffice and is enough. I have done Bachlors in Biotechnology.

Cheers,


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

Hi everyone,

I had applied for skill assessment with vetassess on 24th December and have been checking the status of the application frequently.
Today I found that status has changed to 'completed'! But I haven't received any email communication from vetassess.
Is there any way to know if the assessment is positive? Or will I have to wait till I receive the courier of the result which may take another week to arrive?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## sivakumar s s

endlessmoor said:


> A big hello to all,
> 
> My Vetassess report is here, in exact 3 weeks, with a positive outcome.
> (Jay mata di)
> 
> going to give my second PTE on 27th of this month.
> 
> I hope to lodge the EOI in april, if everything is OK.
> 
> Thanks.


Many many hearty congratulations endlessmorr
Won the Bronze :third:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:

Wish u all the best for PTE

Silver cup - Invite
Golden cup - GRANT


----------



## sivakumar s s

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had applied for skill assessment with vetassess on 24th December and have been checking the status of the application frequently.
> Today I found that status has changed to 'completed'! But I haven't received any email communication from vetassess.
> Is there any way to know if the assessment is positive? Or will I have to wait till I receive the courier of the result which may take another week to arrive?
> Thanks in advance!



Your outcome will be diplayed today or tommorrow on the vetassess online.... in your account


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

sivakumar s s said:


> Your outcome will be diplayed today or tommorrow on the vetassess online.... in your account


Thanks a lot Sivakumar!


----------



## Mishty

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had applied for skill assessment with vetassess on 24th December and have been checking the status of the application frequently.
> Today I found that status has changed to 'completed'! But I haven't received any email communication from vetassess.
> Is there any way to know if the assessment is positive? Or will I have to wait till I receive the courier of the result which may take another week to arrive?
> Thanks in advance!


Best of luck for your outcome

You will get update surely within 48 hours


----------



## Mishty

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had applied for skill assessment with vetassess on 24th December and have been checking the status of the application frequently.
> Today I found that status has changed to 'completed'! But I haven't received any email communication from vetassess.
> Is there any way to know if the assessment is positive? Or will I have to wait till I receive the courier of the result which may take another week to arrive?
> Thanks in advance!


Best of luck for your outcome

You will get update surely within 48 hours


----------



## endlessmoor

whatever is happening good, or whatever is good in the pipeline, the credit totally goes to this forum, with its wonderful members.
May God bless all for their endeavors.


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

Mishty said:


> Best of luck for your outcome
> 
> You will get update surely within 48 hours


Thanks Mishty


----------



## sukritv

sukritv said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Its great to be in this forum. I am new to this forum and found this a good place to prepare for paperwork for oz immi and save our souls from money hungry agents.
> 
> To begin with, I am a Biotechnology graduate (B.E) but possess IT experience(software engineers') of 7.4 years.
> 
> I want to apply for VISA subclass 189 or 190 and i believe i have 60 points if caveats
> 
> * I have given PTE with score of 70 --> 10 points
> * I am 29 years old --> 30 points.
> * My spouse has IELTS score and filed for ACS --> 5 points.
> * My B.E. Biotech(4 years) degree qualification -- >15 points
> 
> To claim these 15 points, do i need VETASSESS assessment (point test advice) or will the ACS skill assessment with RPL is enough.
> 
> Cheers,


Folks, can someone please enlighten me. Shall i apply ACS alone or ACS alongwith VETASSESS assessment side by side to save time. What are the steps. First ACS than VETASSESS, than EOI?:confused2:


----------



## info4sourav

vaibhavm23 said:


> It was AUD$693 when I have applied for my skills assessment "Management Consultant"


Hi Vaibham,

Thanks for the info!

Will you kindly help me with the documents that I need to show for the assessment process for ''Management Consultant''? I am unable to make out the same from their website and confused about the fact that the Occupation is currently featuring under 'Special Conditions' on the state nominated list of South Australia.

Regards,

Sourav Chakraborty


----------



## sivakumar s s

info4sourav said:


> Hi Vaibham,
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Will you kindly help me with the documents that I need to show for the assessment process for ''Management Consultant''? I am unable to make out the same from their website and confused about the fact that the Occupation is currently featuring under 'Special Conditions' on the state nominated list of South Australia.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sourav Chakraborty



If it is special conditions apply means indirectly saying no availability.

Try to assess to other closely related occupation which is available in the lists...


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to update.

After showing status as 'completed' yesterday, today I got email from vetassess asking me to check online for the result.

The result was available for download from vetassess account. And yes it was positive! 

Thanks all for your support.

Regards,
Awin


----------



## Mishty

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to update.
> 
> After showing status as 'completed' yesterday, today I got email from vetassess asking me to check online for the result.
> 
> The result was available for download from vetassess account. And yes it was positive!
> 
> Thanks all for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Awin


Congrats Awin....

Enjoy the moments......and best of luck for next steps


----------



## Sheeb

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to update.
> 
> After showing status as 'completed' yesterday, today I got email from vetassess asking me to check online for the result.
> 
> The result was available for download from vetassess account. And yes it was positive!
> 
> Thanks all for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Awin


Congrats awin


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

Thanks Mishty & Sheeb


----------



## sameer7106

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to update.
> 
> After showing status as 'completed' yesterday, today I got email from vetassess asking me to check online for the result.
> 
> The result was available for download from vetassess account. And yes it was positive!
> 
> Thanks all for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Awin


Hi Awin,

A many congratulations to you for passing half of your marathon (IELTS + SKILL ASSESSMENT).....

ALL THE BEST MATE!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## vaibhavm23

info4sourav said:


> Hi Vaibham,
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Will you kindly help me with the documents that I need to show for the assessment process for ''Management Consultant''? I am unable to make out the same from their website and confused about the fact that the Occupation is currently featuring under 'Special Conditions' on the state nominated list of South Australia.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sourav Chakraborty


To be assessed as a Management Consultant you will need to show that you have:
1. A highly relevant bachelor degree and at least 1 year of work experience in the last 5 years as a Management Consultant OR
2. A bachelor degree and at least 3 years of work experience in the last 5 years as a Management Consultant
The documents are -

(i) certified copy of your birth certificate, showing your date of birth, place of birth and full names of your parents. This document must be in the original language and if necessary official English language translation.
(ii) if you have changed your names, then please provide certified copy of official change of name certificate. This document must be in the original language and if necessary official English language translation.
(iii) recent original passport photographs (45mm x 35mm) of you. These photos need to be certified. Please see my note below regarding who can certify. 
The person should write on the back of the photos “This is a true likeness of [Your full name]. [Signature] [Their name] [Authority] [Date]”.
(iv) certified copy of your passport bio-page (with photo, date of birth, place of birth, date of grant, date of expiry).
(v) certified copies of all your overseas University degree certificates and final academic transcripts. Original language and if necessary official English language translation.
(vi) your most up to date CV, setting out your academic qualifications and work experience - please email me this document
(vii) originals or certified copies of all employment related documents covering the last 5 years including:
· Reference letters – we will prepare these
· Employment agreements 
· Pay slips - covering the last 5 years 
· Income tax statements for each year in the last 5 years 
· Bank statements showing that salary was paid

Please note that a certified photograph is a photograph which has been certified by a Justice of the Peace or other authorized person. In order for an authorized person to certify a photograph they must meet with you in person and write on the back of the photo, “I certify that this is a true likeness of [your full name] [signature, date, name and title of authorized person].” 

Some documents requested above may be in a language other than English. If this is the case, then the original language document must be accompanied by a certified translation into the English language, carried out by an accredited translator.

I hope it helps you.


----------



## vaibhavm23

Guys... got my Visa grant today.... Thanks to all for your support..


----------



## endlessmoor

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to update.
> 
> After showing status as 'completed' yesterday, today I got email from vetassess asking me to check online for the result.
> 
> The result was available for download from vetassess account. And yes it was positive!
> 
> Thanks all for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Awin



Congrats my friend


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

endlessmoor said:


> Congrats my friend


Thanks


----------



## Mumbai2Aus

Hi everyone,

Does anybody have any information whether DIBP will impose a lesser years of experience than that mentioned in the VETASSESS skill assessment?

I have 3 years experience accepted by vetassess in the points test advisory letter. I had submitted for skill assessment in December 2014. I understand that from 2015, vetassess reduces 1 year from experience and gives a date deemed skilled. So will DIBP ask me to do another assessment or reduce a year from my PTA?
I need the 5 points from experience to reach 60 points and am worried whether visa will get rejected in such a situation!

Thanks in advance,
Awin


----------



## sivakumar s s

vaibhavm23 said:


> Guys... got my Visa grant today.... Thanks to all for your support..


Many many hearty congratulations Vaibhav
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## gjn

endlessmoor said:


> A big hello to all,
> 
> My Vetassess report is here, in exact 3 weeks, with a positive outcome.
> (Jay mata di)
> 
> going to give my second PTE on 27th of this month.
> 
> I hope to lodge the EOI in april, if everything is OK.
> 
> Thanks.


HI,,

Congrats. Can I know what was your occupation code. I also submitted on Feb 23rd, Awaiting response. It is showing in progress


----------



## info4sourav

vaibhavm23 said:


> To be assessed as a Management Consultant you will need to show that you have:
> 1. A highly relevant bachelor degree and at least 1 year of work experience in the last 5 years as a Management Consultant OR
> 2. A bachelor degree and at least 3 years of work experience in the last 5 years as a Management Consultant
> The documents are -
> 
> (i) certified copy of your birth certificate, showing your date of birth, place of birth and full names of your parents. This document must be in the original language and if necessary official English language translation.
> (ii) if you have changed your names, then please provide certified copy of official change of name certificate. This document must be in the original language and if necessary official English language translation.
> (iii) recent original passport photographs (45mm x 35mm) of you. These photos need to be certified. Please see my note below regarding who can certify.
> The person should write on the back of the photos “This is a true likeness of [Your full name]. [Signature] [Their name] [Authority] [Date]”.
> (iv) certified copy of your passport bio-page (with photo, date of birth, place of birth, date of grant, date of expiry).
> (v) certified copies of all your overseas University degree certificates and final academic transcripts. Original language and if necessary official English language translation.
> (vi) your most up to date CV, setting out your academic qualifications and work experience - please email me this document
> (vii) originals or certified copies of all employment related documents covering the last 5 years including:
> · Reference letters – we will prepare these
> · Employment agreements
> · Pay slips - covering the last 5 years
> · Income tax statements for each year in the last 5 years
> · Bank statements showing that salary was paid
> 
> Please note that a certified photograph is a photograph which has been certified by a Justice of the Peace or other authorized person. In order for an authorized person to certify a photograph they must meet with you in person and write on the back of the photo, “I certify that this is a true likeness of [your full name] [signature, date, name and title of authorized person].”
> 
> Some documents requested above may be in a language other than English. If this is the case, then the original language document must be accompanied by a certified translation into the English language, carried out by an accredited translator.
> 
> I hope it helps you.


Thanks a lot Vaibham for the detailed info.

If possible,can you pls provide me your email id so that I can discuss the matter in detail? It will be of great help for me!

Regards,

Sourav


----------



## vaibhavm23

info4sourav said:


> Thanks a lot Vaibham for the detailed info.
> 
> If possible,can you pls provide me your email id so that I can discuss the matter in detail? It will be of great help for me!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sourav


Hi Sourav, you can reach me through PM of this forum... and I have however taken help of MA.


----------



## vaibhavm23

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations Vaibhav
> Won the golden :first:
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thanks a lot Siva...


----------



## yashi

I have positive skill assessment by vetassess on dated 10 Jan, 2013. Is it still be valid for EOI? Assessment issued on 10th Jan, 2013. Can anyone suggest how long it can valid and what are the next steps should I renew assessment? Thanks


----------



## sukritv

Can anyone address me plz...


----------



## Penfold2015

Hi guys,

Many congratulations on those successful at getting a positive VETASSESS assessment. I have enjoyed reading all your posts.

I Would like to ask what the current VETASSESS processing times are? I have seen people saying 6-8 weeks and people saying they have results at 8 weeks. Is this fairly accurate?

I have submitted my VETASSESS application and it is now at 7 weeks and been listed as 'in progress' for a few weeks. I am from the UK never worked or studied outside the UK. Am i likely to receive my result soon. What time frame has everyone else been through? I am very anxious waiting as i am sure everyone else was. I am scared of waiting all this time for a negative outcome 

Also please can people inform me about the verification calls, especially to the UK? With the large time difference between Australia and the UK how do they make these verification calls?

Sorry for the massive message i am just waiting nervously. Thank you.

David and Wendy


----------



## sivakumar s s

Please update your timeline in the signature to understand u better....

Expect the VET outcome in this week or next.
(They have massively increased the speed with increased fees and reduction of 1 or 2 initial year)

They may call your previous or current employer. Not mandatory....

All the best





Penfold2015 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Many congratulations on those successful at getting a positive VETASSESS assessment. I have enjoyed reading all your posts.
> 
> I Would like to ask what the current VETASSESS processing times are? I have seen people saying 6-8 weeks and people saying they have results at 8 weeks. Is this fairly accurate?
> 
> I have submitted my VETASSESS application and it is now at 7 weeks and been listed as 'in progress' for a few weeks. I am from the UK never worked or studied outside the UK. Am i likely to receive my result soon. What time frame has everyone else been through? I am very anxious waiting as i am sure everyone else was. I am scared of waiting all this time for a negative outcome
> 
> Also please can people inform me about the verification calls, especially to the UK? With the large time difference between Australia and the UK how do they make these verification calls?
> 
> Sorry for the massive message i am just waiting nervously. Thank you.
> 
> David and Wendy


----------



## Penfold2015

sivakumar s s said:


> Please update your timeline in the signature to understand u better....
> 
> Expect the VET outcome in this week or next.
> (They have massively increased the speed with increased fees and reduction of 1 or 2 initial year)
> 
> They may call your previous or current employer. Not mandatory....
> 
> All the best


Hi and thank you so much for your reply. Sadly i use the forum on my phone and it has no option for adding a signature 

That is such a relief to hear it should be in the next week or so. Finally near the end  it is much quicker than the several months it used to take 

I am cool with verification calls i am just confused how they call the uk when w are asleep when they are up?


----------



## I want Aus Visa

*24 weeks still no reply*

Hello friends...!!!

I have applied for Assessment in October 2014. The online status is "in progress". I have emailed to vetassess twice. Each time they are saying "further verification is needed ". What does it mean and how long will it take because its already 24 weeks


----------



## k.kashwaa

I applied for Points Test Advice on the 7th of March, I didn't get any response from Vetassess yet. Any idea how long would PTA take on average?


----------



## sivakumar s s

k.kashwaa said:


> I applied for Points Test Advice on the 7th of March, I didn't get any response from Vetassess yet. Any idea how long would PTA take on average?


It may take upto 6 weeks even,

It seems u applied for EOI, so once got invite,

Sent an urgent request to VET along with visa invite copy and will consider ur case as priority and will get PTA results in 1 or 2 days...

All the best


----------



## bala2705

Penfold2015 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Many congratulations on those successful at getting a positive VETASSESS assessment. I have enjoyed reading all your posts.
> 
> I Would like to ask what the current VETASSESS processing times are? I have seen people saying 6-8 weeks and people saying they have results at 8 weeks. Is this fairly accurate?
> 
> I have submitted my VETASSESS application and it is now at 7 weeks and been listed as 'in progress' for a few weeks. I am from the UK never worked or studied outside the UK. Am i likely to receive my result soon. What time frame has everyone else been through? I am very anxious waiting as i am sure everyone else was. I am scared of waiting all this time for a negative outcome
> 
> Also please can people inform me about the verification calls, especially to the UK? With the large time difference between Australia and the UK how do they make these verification calls?
> 
> Sorry for the massive message i am just waiting nervously. Thank you.
> 
> David and Wendy


Hi,

Please be patient, that's what we need to have in this whole process. Don't be too worried about the outcome if you are confident on the documentation you submitted.

I submitted my application on 5-Nov-2014 and I got my first response from VET on 09-Feb-2015 (more than 3 months) and I was asked to submit some more documents which I did immediately and I got positive outcome letter on 27-Feb-2015.

So just wait and do not write any follow up mails (unless it is too delayed) as I understood from my consultant that they may not like getting such mails from applicants. This may turn into some unwanted queries.

Be positive, you will get desired outcome. All the Best.

Regards
Bala


----------



## sabbys77

Hi
If I just want to assess my qualifications (bachelor and master) what is the current average processing time. 
Has anyone recently assessed Non-It qualification?

Thanks


----------



## indossie

Hi,
I have 2 years and 10 months work experience as Human Resources Executive & would like to apply to Vetassess for skills assessment. I am wondering should I apply now as the assessment may take two months & by that time I would have completed 3 years of work experience or should I wait another two months & then apply in order to gain additional 5 points for my work experience.

Also, do they mention work experience period (years)/points in the assessment report? Your inputs highly appreciated.


Cheers


----------



## salman_bhai

*Acs>rpl>vetassess*

Dear All,

I have 4 years B.Tech degree in Electrical Engineering from a premiere institute in India.
I have 7.5 Years of experience as Programmer Analyst(out of which 6 years are deducted in ACS assessment so no points for experience)

Applied for ACS assessment under *ANZSCO: 261311 - Analyst Programmer*.

I have got positive assessment for my experience from ACS after getting routed to RPL but they have not mentioned my qualification assessment in the letter. I was going through various treads in the forum and found that candidates are going for VETASSESS for *qualification assessment only* in this case to claim qualification points.

I have following questions on the same:

As per my understanding I need to apply for Application Form *SRG34* of VETASSESS. *Please let me know if its not correct.:confused2:
*
VETASSESS needs referral from ACS or DIBP and *I am not referred to VETASSESS from ACS *but in my communication with assessor she mentioned "*If you would like your qualification recognised for points purposes you will need to contact the relevant assessing authority.*". How do I need to proceed?

Please help.:juggle:


Kind Regards,
A


----------



## Confused Pom

indossie said:


> Hi,
> I have 2 years and 10 months work experience as Human Resources Executive & would like to apply to Vetassess for skills assessment. I am wondering should I apply now as the assessment may take two months & by that time I would have completed 3 years of work experience or should I wait another two months & then apply in order to gain additional 5 points for my work experience.
> 
> Also, do they mention work experience period (years)/points in the assessment report? Your inputs highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Vetassess deducts 
a years experience so you will be unable to make 3 years whether you wait or not. Hope that helps.


----------



## sivakumar s s

indossie said:


> Hi,
> I have 2 years and 10 months work experience as Human Resources Executive & would like to apply to Vetassess for skills assessment. I am wondering should I apply now as the assessment may take two months & by that time I would have completed 3 years of work experience or should I wait another two months & then apply in order to gain additional 5 points for my work experience.
> 
> Also, do they mention work experience period (years)/points in the assessment report? Your inputs highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Cheers




Sorry, now they using Deemed skilled assessment will deduct one or two years from experience.


All the best.....


----------



## indossie

sivakumar s s said:


> Sorry, now they using Deemed skilled assessment will deduct one or two years from experience.
> 
> 
> All the best.....


Thanks a lot for the reply, but I'm wondering why would they deduct relevant work experience? Any idea? If that is the case, I would definitely go ahead & apply for skills assessment instead of waiting & wasting my two months of precious time for 5 points. Anyways, I would make the cut without work experience points.

Cheers!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

indossie said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply, but I'm wondering why would they deduct relevant work experience? Any idea? If that is the case, I would definitely go ahead & apply for skills assessment instead of waiting & wasting my two months of precious time for 5 points. Anyways, I would make the cut without work experience points.
> 
> Cheers!!


Mate if you like my post or words or Unilike.....

The True fact is that:

From Ist January 2015, Vetassess started deemed skilled assessment.

In fact speed is increased to 6 weeks from 18 weeks....


Reason: They simply want to follow the ways ACS is doing.......

Dont worry about the the skill assessment points, once you reached OZ, any how you are not going to work on the skill assessed occupation.....

Take life as it comes.....

All the best


----------



## indossie

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate if you like my post or words or Unilike.....
> 
> The True fact is that:
> 
> From Ist January 2015, Vetassess started deemed skilled assessment.
> 
> In fact speed is increased to 6 weeks from 18 weeks....
> 
> 
> Reason: They simply want to follow the ways ACS is doing.......
> 
> Dont worry about the the skill assessment points, once you reached OZ, any how you are not going to work on the skill assessed occupation.....
> 
> Take life as it comes.....
> 
> All the best


Thanks for the information. I have just seen the Vetassess page & yes you are right about deemed skill assessment changes from this January. Thanks once again.


----------



## BNK0212

*Question Regarding VETASSESS Deemed Skilled Experience Deduction*

Hello Folks,

Great to see a platform where people can clarify and get expert advice on immigration related issues. Kudos to Expat Forum, it's Moderators and Members.

I have a quick question. I am planning to apply for Vetassess Skill Assessment under category "223112" "Recruitment Consultant" role. I have many questions and I need them to cleared to understand my stand and chances of migration.

I have total 8 years of experience in the field of IT Staffing (Recruitment Role), from Feb 2007 - Till Date. 
I have completed my MBA Post Graduation in April 2013, with HR and IT as my stream. So my experience and education pretty much match with each other.

My question is, as per Deemed Skill Assessment, 6 year of my employment is being deducted. SO i have only 2 years of relevant experience to be counted, hence I may not get 10 points in Skill Assessment. Do you think DIBP or Vetassess will still consider my skills and education and give me a positive result?

I still can reach 60 points without taking in count my experience points. So is experience points and ice breaker here during Skill Assessment or would you suggest me to wait before I proceed?

I am worried because if my experience is not being counted, as per deemed skill assessment, then what's the use of mentioning experience..

Can someone please help me out here and guide me in a proper channel ? Appreciate your help in advance....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Mate hold on hold on......

I am not sure from where you got the information that VET will deduct 6 years of experience.....

To my best knowledge: To assess your qualifications and Nominated occupation how many years are needed that years will be deducted. Say one or two. To the max 3 years.....

In this forum, So far we seen people with new assessment deducted mostly for one year only.

So be positive:

Once the result comes you count the EOI points: At present you hold 10 points for more than 5 years of experience, though VET deducts 3 years also.


All the best




BNK0212 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Great to see a platform where people can clarify and get expert advice on immigration related issues. Kudos to Expat Forum, it's Moderators and Members.
> 
> I have a quick question. I am planning to apply for Vetassess Skill Assessment under category "223112" "Recruitment Consultant" role. I have many questions and I need them to cleared to understand my stand and chances of migration.
> 
> I have total 8 years of experience in the field of IT Staffing (Recruitment Role), from Feb 2007 - Till Date.
> I have completed my MBA Post Graduation in April 2013, with HR and IT as my stream. So my experience and education pretty much match with each other.
> 
> My question is, as per Deemed Skill Assessment, 6 year of my employment is being deducted. SO i have only 2 years of relevant experience to be counted, hence I may not get 10 points in Skill Assessment. Do you think DIBP or Vetassess will still consider my skills and education and give me a positive result?
> 
> I still can reach 60 points without taking in count my experience points. So is experience points and ice breaker here during Skill Assessment or would you suggest me to wait before I proceed?
> 
> I am worried because if my experience is not being counted, as per deemed skill assessment, then what's the use of mentioning experience..
> 
> Can someone please help me out here and guide me in a proper channel ? Appreciate your help in advance....


----------



## PRAUS

Hi Folks,

Can someone here guide me on the timelines for the VETASSESS points test only. My experience has been assessed from ACS and my qualifications assessment is pending with VETASSESS for BCom, MBA qualifications.

This is holding up filing of my VIS SS.

Pl guide.

Cheers


----------



## I want Aus Visa

*What to do??????*

Dear all

I have applied for skill assessment under mathematician 224112 to vetassess in October 2014. After 25 weeks i am still waiting for my outcome. I have send them reminder and the answer is same every time further verification needed. Is there any possibility that they will reply positively or should I join my Job in Canada.


----------



## jitin81

Hi Folks,

I have also applied for Vetassess Skill assessment under 222311. Application submitted on 27th March and lodged on 30th March 2015.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## sivakumar s s

PRAUS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can someone here guide me on the timelines for the VETASSESS points test only. My experience has been assessed from ACS and my qualifications assessment is pending with VETASSESS for BCom, MBA qualifications.
> 
> This is holding up filing of my VIS SS.
> 
> Pl guide.
> 
> Cheers


normally in 6 weeks...

If urgent, then try URgent Request SR35


----------



## sivakumar s s

I want Aus Visa said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have applied for skill assessment under mathematician 224112 to vetassess in October 2014. After 25 weeks i am still waiting for my outcome. I have send them reminder and the answer is same every time further verification needed. Is there any possibility that they will reply positively or should I join my Job in Canada.


Join job in canada, then process with canada PR


----------



## jitin81

Hi.

What's the difference between schedule 1 and schedule 2. For eg. Financial investment advisor in western australia is under schedule 2. I read somewhere in this forum itself that job offer is mandatory for schedule 2 profession. Is it true??


----------



## PRAUS

sivakumar s s said:


> normally in 6 weeks...
> 
> If urgent, then try URgent Request SR35


Hi Sivakumar,

Thanks for the response. For VETASSESS urgent request you mentioned to try SR35. Could you Pl elaborate what is SR35? If that's a form that needs to be filled, could you Pl share the link?

Cheers


----------



## jitin81

Thanks Sameer.

Are there any other applicants in this group/forum applying under FIA 222311?


----------



## Achiever27

sivakumar s s said:


> PRAUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Can someone here guide me on the timelines for the VETASSESS points test only. My experience has been assessed from ACS and my qualifications assessment is pending with VETASSESS for BCom, MBA qualifications.
> 
> This is holding up filing of my VIS SS.
> 
> Pl guide.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> normally in 6 weeks...
> 
> If urgent, then try URgent Request SR35
Click to expand...

Hi Siva, 
I have received positive vetassess on 15th March ?
Long wait paid well.. Now waiting for list to come out so that I can proceed. I am hoping for SA, is there any other state option for financial investment adviser profile.
When are you migrating? I guess u r going SA right?
Looking forward for ur reply.


----------



## engfahmi

Hi Dears,

Any one applied for Vetassess on OHS (ANZSCO 251312)?


----------



## sameer7106

Achiever27 said:


> Hi Siva,
> I have received positive vetassess on 15th March ?
> Long wait paid well.. Now waiting for list to come out so that I can proceed. I am hoping for SA, is there any other state option for financial investment adviser profile.
> When are you migrating? I guess u r going SA right?
> Looking forward for ur reply.


Hi Frend,

Congrats buddy!! u have got the bronze cup now go for IELTS/PTE/TOEFL its the next hurdle if already not cleared. Do it ASAP and lodge ur EOI soon.......

All the Best
Regards
Sameer


----------



## Sheeb

Achiever27 said:


> Hi Siva,
> I have received positive vetassess on 15th March ?
> Long wait paid well.. Now waiting for list to come out so that I can proceed. I am hoping for SA, is there any other state option for financial investment adviser profile.
> When are you migrating? I guess u r going SA right?
> Looking forward for ur reply.


All the best


----------



## ravinain

*Document Query*

In 2013, I had applied for skill assessment and at that time ACS has deducted initial 2 years of experience. In April 2015, again I will apply for skill assessment. Now my question is, do I need to prepare all documents again as documents have old date or I need to prepare the additional experience documents only?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Achiever27 said:


> Hi Siva,
> I have received positive vetassess on 15th March ?
> Long wait paid well.. Now waiting for list to come out so that I can proceed. I am hoping for SA, is there any other state option for financial investment adviser profile.
> When are you migrating? I guess u r going SA right?
> Looking forward for ur reply.


Hi mate,

My second wishes here :third:

Me reached adelaide on 05th march.....

Job hunt is going.....City is nice enjoyable, calm and pleasant weather.

All the best for your next stage

Siva


----------



## samy25

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> My second wishes here :third:
> 
> Me reached adelaide on 05th march.....
> 
> Job hunt is going.....City is nice enjoyable, calm and pleasant weather.
> 
> All the best for your next stage
> 
> Siva


siva can you guide me for the following:

my sister case is still under process with vetassess.. do they call every applicant to discuss the role or it happens random?


----------



## sivakumar s s

samy25 said:


> siva can you guide me for the following:
> 
> my sister case is still under process with vetassess.. do they call every applicant to discuss the role or it happens random?


Nowadays, being deemed skill assessment, they are not mostly calling.

If they call also, not the applicant but will call the applicant supervisior. or HR or manager


All the best


----------



## indossie

Hi,
I am about to apply online to Vetassess for skills assessment and wondering do we really need "Printed Outcome Letter?" It cost additional $106 and as per my understanding electronic letter is enough to submit for visa application/state nomination, etc. Kindly let me know if I am wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Penfold2015

Does anyone know when the 8 week count down begins? Is it date application submitted, the date it changed to lodged or the date they acknowledge the docs? I applied online and attached all docs at the time of application so never got an acknowledgement of docs so don't know when to expect outcome. Its been over 8 weeks since submitted a lodged date and will be 9 by the time they open after easter. I have had no verification emails and no requests for docs. I am really nervous when to expect outcome is this long wait a good or bad sign or nobody knows? :\


----------



## endlessmoor

Penfold2015 said:


> Does anyone know when the 8 week count down begins? Is it date application submitted, the date it changed to lodged or the date they acknowledge the docs? I applied online and attached all docs at the time of application so never got an acknowledgement of docs so don't know when to expect outcome. Its been over 8 weeks since submitted a lodged date and will be 9 by the time they open after easter. I have had no verification emails and no requests for docs. I am really nervous when to expect outcome is this long wait a good or bad sign or nobody knows? :\


There is a friend of mine, who lodged his case in Vetassess, and even after 12 weeks they did not sent the report.
they neither called, and made correspondences.
at the beginning of the 14th week, he got the outcome.

so dont get nervous, if they are not corresponding, that means they are working on it.

Have faith on Almighty.


----------



## Penfold2015

endlessmoor said:


> There is a friend of mine, who lodged his case in Vetassess, and even after 12 weeks they did not sent the report.
> they neither called, and made correspondences.
> at the beginning of the 14th week, he got the outcome.
> 
> so dont get nervous, if they are not corresponding, that means they are working on it.
> 
> Have faith on Almighty.


Thank you for lovely words and news of your friends waiting longer I was worrying something was wrong as everyone is saying 6-8 weeks and I am nearly 9


----------



## PRAUS

endlessmoor said:


> There is a friend of mine, who lodged his case in Vetassess, and even after 12 weeks they did not sent the report.
> they neither called, and made correspondences.
> at the beginning of the 14th week, he got the outcome.
> 
> so dont get nervous, if they are not corresponding, that means they are working on it.
> 
> Have faith on Almighty.


Hi Folks,

I have applied on Feb 10 and the status has been "in progress" probably since Feb 15. I sent a follow up email 3 days back and got an email the following day that the response usually takes 6-8 weeks and in some cases can take more time if they require any consultation.....

It was also mentioned that the above timelines are just indicative and not binding.... They referred a link that shows the status.

Hope this info helps.

Cheers


----------



## Penfold2015

sivakumar s s said:


> Nowadays, being deemed skill assessment, they are not mostly calling.
> 
> If they call also, not the applicant but will call the applicant supervisior. or HR or manager
> 
> 
> All the best


This I very useful info. Do they call everyone with a stat DEC or same rule applies to not really calling anyone?

I have lots of docs to support my stat DEC? I am happy for a verification call and can tell them anything they need to know/provide them more info just like to know what to expect. Also when you say call HR/superior is it the person you put in the application or do they speak to someone at random? Thanks


----------



## indossie

indossie said:


> Hi,
> I am about to apply online to Vetassess for skills assessment and wondering do we really need "Printed Outcome Letter?" It cost additional $106 and as per my understanding electronic letter is enough to submit for visa application/state nomination, etc. Kindly let me know if I am wrong. Thanks.


Can anyone reply to the above post please.


----------



## Achiever27

Hi Frend, Congrats buddy!! u have got the bronze cup now go for IELTS/PTE/TOEFL its the next hurdle if already not cleared. Do it ASAP and lodge ur EOI soon....... All the Best Regards Sameer

Thanks Sameer!! 
I've already appeared for IELTS and have scored band 7 in all section so jus waiting for state nomination list to open..
I hope it gets open soon.. Any information on state sponsorship for 'financial investment adviser' will be a great help.. ?


----------



## engfahmi

vetassess


----------



## PRAUS

Hi Folks,

Need some expert advice here.

My qualification is B Com, MBA, 1 year honors diploma from NIIT. ACS only assessed my experience as my qualification is non ICT and confirmed that I am eligible for BA nomination based on my experience.

I wanted to know if it is mandatory to get the points test advice from VETASSESS for the B Com, MBA qualification or I can directly go ahead with filing my visa.

I spoke to a friend of mine who has the same qualification and he has directly applied for visa without VETASSESS. He says ACS has already deducted 6 years of experience as qualification is non ICT and that is good enough to claim 15 points for degree.

Pl advise.

Cheers


----------



## sameer7106

indossie said:


> Can anyone reply to the above post please.


Hi indo,

Electronic outcome is more than sufficient because when you fill your EOI there you have to upload the electronic outcome and also you have to give the registration id of your skill assessment report from where DIBP verifies the outcome.

Hope this helps you out 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

PRAUS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need some expert advice here.
> 
> My qualification is B Com, MBA, 1 year honors diploma from NIIT. ACS only assessed my experience as my qualification is non ICT and confirmed that I am eligible for BA nomination based on my experience.
> 
> I wanted to know if it is mandatory to get the points test advice from VETASSESS for the B Com, MBA qualification or I can directly go ahead with filing my visa.
> 
> I spoke to a friend of mine who has the same qualification and he has directly applied for visa without VETASSESS. He says ACS has already deducted 6 years of experience as qualification is non ICT and that is good enough to claim 15 points for degree.
> 
> Pl advise.
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Did they deduct your points as well or what?? Also please update your signature and share your ANZSCO

Regards
Sameer


----------



## PRAUS

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did they deduct your points as well or what?? Also please update your signature and share your ANZSCO
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Hi Sameer,

Out of a total of 15 yrs of work ex, the initial six years has been excluded and work ex after that has been considered as appropriate and relevant to 261111 - ICT BA. 

So i have claimed points for 8-10 years as overseas exp (10 points) and 1-3 years as Australia exp (5 points).

As i have claimed 15 points for bachelors while submitting EOI, do i need to complete VETASSESS before visa application?

I spoke to a friend of mine who has applied for visa without completing VETASSESS. 


ANZSCO : 261111 BA | ACS - Applied: 21 -Jan| request for RPL and positive outcome : 10-Feb | VETASSESS PTA - Applied 10-Feb| Result pending - ???? | EOI Lodged 190 VIC SS - 31-Mar | Positive Result - 02-Apr|


----------



## sameer7106

PRAUS said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> Out of a total of 15 yrs of work ex, the initial six years has been excluded and work ex after that has been considered as appropriate and relevant to 261111 - ICT BA.
> 
> So i have claimed points for 8-10 years as overseas exp (10 points) and 1-3 years as Australia exp (5 points).
> 
> As i have claimed 15 points for bachelors while submitting EOI, do i need to complete VETASSESS before visa application?
> 
> I spoke to a friend of mine who has applied for visa without completing VETASSESS.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 261111 BA | ACS - Applied: 21 -Jan| request for RPL and positive outcome : 10-Feb | VETASSESS PTA - Applied 10-Feb| Result pending - ???? | EOI Lodged 190 VIC SS - 31-Mar | Positive Result - 02-Apr|


Hi,

According to your ANZSCO code *"at least 5 years of minimum work experience in your respective occupation can substitute the educational skill".*

So you dont require to go for vetassess for the educational or PTA assessment, lodge your visa application ASAP.

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## PRAUS

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> According to your ANZSCO code *"at least 5 years of minimum work experience in your respective occupation can substitute the educational skill".*
> 
> So you dont require to go for vetassess for the educational or PTA assessment, lodge your visa application ASAP.
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks Sameer,

that's a good news! Could you Pl share the link where I can go the statement that you mentioned in details.

This really helps.

Cheers


----------



## engfahmi

Hi Dears, I want to ask about the age; if am 32 and 4 months; will I be given 30 points or 25 points please????


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Hi all. I have a few questions regarding Vetassess skills assessment. Can somebody please help answer these queries?

1. They are asking for a Qualification award certificate. What is this?? Can I send a transcript from my university's academic registrar instead? But my main doubt is... it is a sealed envelope. So how will I send a certified photocopy of the same? Or do they not require a sealed envelope?

2. They are asking for Birth Certificate OR Passport. So I thought I would send a copy of my Passport. It looks like they only need the copy of the first page and not all pages. Is that correct? Also, then can I skip sending the birth certificate?

3. One of my contacts told me that even if you apply online to Vetassess, you still have to send them hard copies. Is this true?? I don't see any instruction like this on the Vetassess website!

I appreciate your help with my queries.


----------



## sameer7106

PRAUS said:


> Thanks Sameer,
> 
> that's a good news! Could you Pl share the link where I can go the statement that you mentioned in details.
> 
> This really helps.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Praus,

You can get this info if you go to www.anzscosearch.com

For your convenience i have attached the screenshot of the same.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

engfahmi said:


> Hi Dears, I want to ask about the age; if am 32 and 4 months; will I be given 30 points or 25 points please????


25 points mate

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi all. I have a few questions regarding Vetassess skills assessment. Can somebody please help answer these queries?
> 
> 1. They are asking for a Qualification award certificate. What is this?? Can I send a transcript from my university's academic registrar instead? But my main doubt is... it is a sealed envelope. So how will I send a certified photocopy of the same? Or do they not require a sealed envelope?
> 
> 2. They are asking for Birth Certificate OR Passport. So I thought I would send a copy of my Passport. It looks like they only need the copy of the first page and not all pages. Is that correct? Also, then can I skip sending the birth certificate?
> 
> 3. One of my contacts told me that even if you apply online to Vetassess, you still have to send them hard copies. Is this true?? I don't see any instruction like this on the Vetassess website!
> 
> I appreciate your help with my queries.


Hi Nostalgia,

Find your revert in *BOLD* below :

1. They are asking for a Qualification award certificate. What is this?? Can I send a transcript from my university's academic registrar instead? But my main doubt is... it is a sealed envelope. So how will I send a certified photocopy of the same? Or do they not require a sealed envelope? *Qualification award certificate is the degree which you get after completion of your course and this is apart from your marksheets.*

2. They are asking for Birth Certificate OR Passport. So I thought I would send a copy of my Passport. It looks like they only need the copy of the first page and not all pages. Is that correct? Also, then can I skip sending the birth certificate?*you have to send the first and last page of your passport and there's no need to send the birth certificate then. *

3. One of my contacts told me that even if you apply online to Vetassess, you still have to send them hard copies. Is this true?? I don't see any instruction like this on the Vetassess website!*Your friend is wrong as scan will be suffice for skill assessment.*

I hope all your queries are reolved now.

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Thank you so much for your help, Sameer! Really appreciate it! I will try to click on the thanks button if the forum lets me.


----------



## sameer7106

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Thank you so much for your help, Sameer! Really appreciate it! I will try to click on the thanks button if the forum lets me.


I am delighted that i can be of any help to others........never mind for the *THANKS *

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

nttra1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I intend to apply for the skill assessment of “Internal Audit” with VETASSESS with regards to Australia migration. In addition to qualification, VETASSESS requires at least 1 year working experience as internal audit or equivalent. I have worked at PwC in the team Due Diligence (or Deal Delivering Value) of M&A Advisory over 1 year. Not sure if this experience can be considered as internal audit.
> 
> Does anyone have (or know someone having) similar background, e.g. Big 4 Advisory, and have applied for internal audit assessment. Can you share your story (or the story you know)? :confused2::noidea:
> 
> Thank you!!


Hi mate,

If you are not sure of anything then do go for the vetassess advisory service as it merely costs 7000-8000 INR.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Confused Pom

Hi,

I am looking for advice for my brother who is not a forum member.

When I did my vetassess assessment it was under the old system that took ages andsent docs by post sohave no idea of this current new system since Jan 2015.

He applied for his skills assessment under this new streamlines system 10 weeks ago and uploaded all docs there and then. It has been 8 weeks since acknowledgement of docs. He has not heard anything yet no emails or verification calls. Should he drop them and email? Do they get mad for sending these messages? At what point have others emailed?

Thank you


----------



## sbsp

Hi all,

So I'm in desperate need for some advise. My partner and I are about to submit the documents for skill assessment but are now having some doubts. 

Our case is as follows. My partner has 3 years and 8 months experience within recruitment (223112) however the degree is BS IT. We called an agent to get some advise and help with certifying true copy of the documents and he basically said that there is no point in applying and paying the fees as the outcome will be negative. I even told him that is says on the website that if the experience is more than 3 years the only requirement is that it is a Bachelors degree or higher. Anyone that has a similar case and want to share their outcomes? And/or has some suggestions on what to do to get a positive assessment?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## arbed

Wow seriously! This is the fastest Ive seen! You're so fortunate!  BTW may i ask what occupation did u apply?


----------



## arbed

spikersandhu said:


> Dear I had applied for skill assessment on 16 th Oct2014 and got result on 26 Nov 2014....... applied for PTA for additional employment on 30th Dec 2014.result awaited !...... EOI and SA sponsorship applied on 3rd jan 2014........ waiting till date !


Wow seriously! Thats the fastest ive seen! You're so fortunate!  May I ask what occupation did you go under?


----------



## arbed

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate if you like my post or words or Unilike.....
> 
> The True fact is that:
> 
> From Ist January 2015, Vetassess started deemed skilled assessment.
> 
> In fact speed is increased to 6 weeks from 18 weeks....
> 
> 
> Reason: They simply want to follow the ways ACS is doing.......
> 
> Dont worry about the the skill assessment points, once you reached OZ, any how you are not going to work on the skill assessed occupation.....
> 
> Take life as it comes.....
> 
> All the best


Hi Sivakumar..thanks for your insight, you've helped many of us.. ive repeatedly see that you mentioned Vetassess deducts 1 or 2 years of experience for deemed skilled assessment.. 

like my case, I completed my studies (finished in March 2010 and conferred degree in Sept 2010) and started working immediately in March 2010. Hence, as of date, I have 5 years of work experience related to my HRA occupation and that should have gained me 10 pts for EOI. So now what you're saying is wef Jan 2015 due to new ruling, my years of experience will be deducted and I will only have 5 pts. Is that right, pls correct me if i'm wrong. If it's true then my points will be affected.. 

My points shold be as ffollows

Age 28: 30 pts
IELTS: minimum score 7.5 - 10 pts
5 yrs work exp - 5 pts (instead of 10)
Degree: 15 pts
State nom(if any): 5 pts

Is this the way of counting the points? I've just submitted for v/A, so fingers crossed!


----------



## indossie

Hi
Can anybody let me know what is the current timeline for Vetassess skills assessment please?


----------



## sameer7106

indossie said:


> Hi
> Can anybody let me know what is the current timeline for Vetassess skills assessment please?


Hi indo,

current timelines are 8 weeks generally but it can extend upto 14-16 weeks.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## indossie

sameer7106 said:


> Hi indo,
> 
> current timelines are 8 weeks generally but it can extend upto 14-16 weeks.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks Sameer. Appreciate greatly.


----------



## nida shah

*Miss Nida*

hello 

i need to get my degree assesses from vetassess. i have done bachelors in fashion designing with 5 years of work experience. But my degree was 3 years bechelors. can anyone advise if it is going to be equivalent of australian degree. as they offer 4 year of bachelors. My assessment might get rejected beacause of 3 years of bachelors.


----------



## nida shah

hello 

i need to get my degree assesses from vetassess. i have done bachelors in fashion designing with 5 years of work experience. But my degree was 3 years bechelors. can anyone advise if it is going to be equivalent of australian degree. as they offer 4 year of bachelors. My assessment might get rejected beacause of 3 years of bachelors.


----------



## sameer7106

nida shah said:


> hello
> 
> i need to get my degree assesses from vetassess. i have done bachelors in fashion designing with 5 years of work experience. But my degree was 3 years bechelors. can anyone advise if it is going to be equivalent of australian degree. as they offer 4 year of bachelors. My assessment might get rejected beacause of 3 years of bachelors.


Hi nida,

its not that all bachelors degree are of 4 years. If you have any doubt then you can go with the vetassess advisory services first. Advisory will cost you mere INR 7000-10000 and you will receive the outcome within 7 working days. Also after advisory if you want to go for the skill assessment then you will also get AUD 50 off in skill assessment.

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Penfold2015

*Reassessment*

Hi,

I am submitting a reassessment to vetassess as I disagree with my outcome. I am just wondering if we only attach our evidence for the appeal or do we have to upload all the original forms we sent in the first place?

Thank you


----------



## arbed

sameer7106 said:


> Hi nida,
> 
> its not that all bachelors degree are of 4 years. If you have any doubt then you can go with the vetassess advisory services first. Advisory will cost you mere INR 7000-10000 and you will receive the outcome within 7 working days. Also after advisory if you want to go for the skill assessment then you will also get AUD 50 off in skill assessment.
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


I never knew about the advisory services.. its too late now, application has been submitted. Can only hope and pray for the best!


----------



## sameer7106

arbed said:


> I never knew about the advisory services.. its too late now, application has been submitted. Can only hope and pray for the best!



Not a problem mate, hope you get the positive skill assessment from VET.

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## indossie

Any positive Vetassess skills assessment outcomes of late?


----------



## cooljay2708

Folks, I have applied to assessment on 3rd March for 132111. Within week time status was changed to In Progress, bit since then it's as is. Should I call Admin personal at Vetassess to know the progress or wait until 8th week (according to TAT), kindly suggest. 

Warm regards, 
Jay


----------



## sameer7106

cooljay2708 said:


> Folks, I have applied to assessment on 3rd March for 132111. Within week time status was changed to In Progress, bit since then it's as is. Should I call Admin personal at Vetassess to know the progress or wait until 8th week (according to TAT), kindly suggest.
> 
> Warm regards,
> Jay


Hi jay,

dont be impatient with the status, yoush should adhere the official timelines of 8 weeks before contacting VET.

All the best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## indossie

cooljay2708 said:


> Folks, I have applied to assessment on 3rd March for 132111. Within week time status was changed to In Progress, bit since then it's as is. Should I call Admin personal at Vetassess to know the progress or wait until 8th week (according to TAT), kindly suggest.
> 
> Warm regards,
> Jay


Hi Jay, I have applied on 14th of this month & in a week my file moved from 'lodged' to 'In progress' status as well. Do let us know if you get outcome any time soon so that we'll know the current timeline. Thanks.


----------



## cooljay2708

sameer7106 said:


> Hi jay,
> 
> dont be impatient with the status, yoush should adhere the official timelines of 8 weeks before contacting VET.
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thanks Sameer. You are right bro. I should wait until official timeline of 8 weeks, provided by VET. Hope to hear some positive response on my credentials. 

Warm regards, 
Jay


----------



## greygoose

Hey Guys,

I'm now 8 weeks into my waiting period having submitted my assessment application on 21st February (status changed to 'In Progress' on 25th Feb). No one has called my employer or my supervisor so far. Do you guys think I should drop an email to VETASSESS or is it just a matter of being patient?

Thanks,


----------



## indossie

greygoose said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm now 8 weeks into my waiting period having submitted my assessment application on 21st February (status changed to 'In Progress' on 25th Feb). No one has called my employer or my supervisor so far. Do you guys think I should drop an email to VETASSESS or is it just a matter of being patient?
> 
> Thanks,


Well in my opinion its not a bad idea to give them a call about your application status as eight weeks are about to pass. Just let us know if you hear from them in the meantime. Good luck.


----------



## pico1985

Penfold2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am submitting a reassessment to vetassess as I disagree with my outcome. I am just wondering if we only attach our evidence for the appeal or do we have to upload all the original forms we sent in the first place?
> 
> Thank you


Only attach new supporting documents mate
Your existing application file including all attached documents will be passed to a new officer, you only attach new documents with the reassessment form via email.

All the best


----------



## rocky1234

I submitted my docs on 1st of April for VETASSESS for Chemist occupation. The status is In Progress.

If I get any update, I will let you know guys. Please do share yours' as well.


----------



## indossie

rocky1234 said:


> I submitted my docs on 1st of April for VETASSESS for Chemist occupation. The status is In Progress.
> 
> If I get any update, I will let you know guys. Please do share yours' as well.


Hi Sunny, I've submitted on 12th April to Vetassess & my application status is in progress as well. Do update us of any developments about our application status. So which visa subclass are you planning to apply?


----------



## R0yalcards

Today i just learned the new rules for Vetassess regarding deemed skilled employment...

I got my positive vetassess results with PTA last 13 nov 2014. I have 9 years experience in total. Am i covered by this new rule which become effective last 01 Jan. 2015?

I worry DIBP will deduct my work experience and thus lose points and my visa application rejected. Im currently awaiting the results of my NSW SS application. This is a grey area.. I dont want to lose more money if this is the case and I will stop my dream of migrating to Australia. The rules keep on changing its hard to keep up.

Sad day for me... Can somebody please help.. Thanks


----------



## cooljay2708

Hi Folks!

I'm yet to hear anything on assessment from VET. I have checked with my previous employers as well, but they are yet to receive any verification call/email from VET. Is anybody in this group shed some light in case they have received their assessment report after follow-up?

Looking forward to hearing from you in anticipation of your earliest response.

Regards,
Jay


----------



## Penfold2015

pico1985 said:


> Only attach new supporting documents mate
> Your existing application file including all attached documents will be passed to a new officer, you only attach new documents with the reassessment form via email.
> 
> All the best


Thank you so much for the reply pico1985 much appreciated 

I was confused as it asked me to sign and upload the application summary and ID etc. But it was the same as the original time. At least I know so thank you. Only uploaded the new supporting stuff.

Do you have any idea how long it takes? Is it the full 8/10 weeks again :/

Thanks bro


----------



## BNK0212

Hello guys...

I applied for Vetassess Skill Assessment on 22/4/2015, uploaded all the documents on 24/4/2015, status changed in to "Lodged" on the same day.

I checked in today, now my status shows "In Progress" (today, 28/4/2015).

Please keep this thread alive and post your progress, opinions and share your knowledge. Thanks a lot !


----------



## pico1985

Penfold2015 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply pico1985 much appreciated
> 
> I was confused as it asked me to sign and upload the application summary and ID etc. But it was the same as the original time. At least I know so thank you. Only uploaded the new supporting stuff.
> 
> Do you have any idea how long it takes? Is it the full 8/10 weeks again :/
> 
> Thanks bro


Good luck mate

Sadly, it's a 8-10 weeks wait all over again


----------



## sameer7106

pico1985 said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> Sadly, it's a 8-10 weeks wait all over again


*ALL THE VERY BEST TO PICO AND PENFOLD*

rEGARDS
Sameer


----------



## engfahmi

Hi Dears, Do Vetassess takes more than 12 weeks for assessment?


----------



## rakesshhh

hello dear members, I need your help to process my application, 
I would really appriciate for you valuable time with my case, Thanks 

i am planning to apply for Subclass 190, 
I am 26 years old, with
2 years, B.COM
2 years, MBA ( from UK) 
with 6 years experince as Production manager in local company here, 
Production Manager cetgory comes in CSOL 133215, 
i have given ielts test last saturday, Waiting for my results now, 

Do i qualify for 60 points ?? 

CONFUSIONS I AM FACING !! 
> My company is local manufactoring company, which pay cash salary everymonth, Without payslips, and tax documents. i have asked my MD regarding this, he is agree to make all my payslips, I NEED PAYSLIPS FORMAT if you can provide me, 

> Secondly, Can anyone please share all the document formats origenally used for vetassess process, 

> Some one please help me to make my assisment documents for VETASSESS, 
thanks !!


----------



## rakesshhh

hello dear members, I need your help to process my application, 
I would really appriciate for you valuable time with my case, Thanks 

i am planning to apply for Subclass 190, 
I am 26 years old, with
2 years, B.COM
2 years, MBA ( from UK) 
with 6 years experince as Production manager in local company here, 
Production Manager cetgory comes in CSOL 133215, 
i have given ielts test last saturday, Waiting for my results now, 

Do i qualify for 60 points ?? 

CONFUSIONS I AM FACING !! 
> My company is local manufactoring company, which pay cash salary everymonth, Without payslips, and tax documents. i have asked my MD regarding this, he is agree to make all my payslips, I NEED PAYSLIPS FORMAT if you can provide me, 

> Secondly, Can anyone please share all the document formats origenally used for vetassess process, 

> Some one please help me to make my assisment documents for VETASSESS, 

waiting for your response, 
thanks


----------



## tirupati

Hii guys, I want to know how long it will take to clear vetasses. I've file my case on Feb22 and get the varification call today 
itself.


----------



## indossie

tirupati said:


> Hii guys, I want to know how long it will take to clear vetasses. I've file my case on Feb22 and get the varification call today
> itself.


Hi Tirupati,
Did they call you or your employer? Can you please provide details of the call. Thanks.


----------



## sameer7106

tirupati said:


> Hii guys, I want to know how long it will take to clear vetasses. I've file my case on Feb22 and get the varification call today
> itself.


Hi Tirupati,

Since they have given a call today, you might get your assessment in next 7 working days. Also VET official timeline is 8weeks which can get extended upto 12 weeks as well.

All the best for your outcome.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

rakesshhh said:


> hello dear members, I need your help to process my application,
> I would really appriciate for you valuable time with my case, Thanks
> 
> i am planning to apply for Subclass 190,
> I am 26 years old, with
> 2 years, B.COM
> 2 years, MBA ( from UK)
> with 6 years experince as Production manager in local company here,
> Production Manager cetgory comes in CSOL 133215,
> i have given ielts test last saturday, Waiting for my results now,
> 
> Do i qualify for 60 points ??
> 
> CONFUSIONS I AM FACING !!
> > My company is local manufactoring company, which pay cash salary everymonth, Without payslips, and tax documents. i have asked my MD regarding this, he is agree to make all my payslips, I NEED PAYSLIPS FORMAT if you can provide me,
> 
> > Secondly, Can anyone please share all the document formats origenally used for vetassess process,
> 
> > Some one please help me to make my assisment documents for VETASSESS,
> 
> waiting for your response,
> thanks


Hi mate,

I want to clear one doubt that how you have completed your B.com in 2 years??

Anyways your point tally would be as follows :
*Age - 30 points
Education - 15
SA SS - 05
Exp - 05 (as now they take deemed skill so your exp might get deducted by 1-2 years)
IELTS - 10 (if you score 7 in each of the sections)

Total Points = 65 Points*

Whoa You qualify to get the PR :welcome:

Please find the revert below in bold
CONFUSIONS I AM FACING !! 
> My company is local manufactoring company, which pay cash salary everymonth, Without payslips, and tax documents. i have asked my MD regarding this, he is agree to make all my payslips, I NEED PAYSLIPS FORMAT if you can provide me, *PM me your mail id for the formats *

> Secondly, Can anyone please share all the document formats origenally used for vetassess process, *What docs you are specifically asking for??*

> Some one please help me to make my assisment documents for VETASSESS, *We all are hereto help each other*

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Penfold2015

pico1985 said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> Sadly, it's a 8-10 weeks wait all over again


Oh no  I had a feeling you might say that but was praying it was quicker 

Thank you very much for taking the time to reply to me


----------



## Penfold2015

sameer7106 said:


> *ALL THE VERY BEST TO PICO AND PENFOLD*
> 
> rEGARDS
> Sameer


Thank you very much for your kind words Sameer  I will inform you all when I get the much awaited outcome :/


----------



## samy25

rakesshhh said:


> hello dear members, I need your help to process my application,
> I would really appriciate for you valuable time with my case, Thanks
> 
> i am planning to apply for Subclass 190,
> I am 26 years old, with
> 2 years, B.COM
> 2 years, MBA ( from UK)
> with 6 years experince as Production manager in local company here,
> Production Manager cetgory comes in CSOL 133215,
> i have given ielts test last saturday, Waiting for my results now,
> 
> Do i qualify for 60 points ??
> 
> CONFUSIONS I AM FACING !!
> > My company is local manufactoring company, which pay cash salary everymonth, Without payslips, and tax documents. i have asked my MD regarding this, he is agree to make all my payslips, I NEED PAYSLIPS FORMAT if you can provide me,
> 
> > Secondly, Can anyone please share all the document formats origenally used for vetassess process,
> 
> > Some one please help me to make my assisment documents for VETASSESS,
> 
> waiting for your response,
> thanks



Age - 30 points
Education - 10
SA SS - 05
Exp - 05 (as now they take deemed skill so your exp might get deducted by 1-2 years)
IELTS - 10 (if you score 7 in each of the sections)

Total Points = 60 Points


you did two years b com and two years master . they are not going to award you for a consolidated 4 years. you will be awarded only 10 points for this as they will match your degree as diploma.


----------



## engfahmi

Hello, any one here applied for Vetassess assessment in February 2015?
Have anyone received any feedback / results from them?


----------



## umashankarkonda

engfahmi said:


> Hello, any one here applied for Vetassess assessment in February 2015?
> Have anyone received any feedback / results from them?


I have applied for Education assessment with VETASSESS on Feb 10th got positive reply day before yesterday.


----------



## indossie

umashankarkonda said:


> I have applied for Education assessment with VETASSESS on Feb 10th got positive reply day before yesterday.


Hi Uma Shankar, Thanks for sharing the information. Appreciate greatly.


----------



## engfahmi

umashankarkonda said:


> I have applied for Education assessment with VETASSESS on Feb 10th got positive reply day before yesterday.




Congratulates


----------



## sameer7106

Hi Friends,

I got the reply from AFP for the queries which i raised to them regarding 100 points and they have said that they do accept Pancard (if its in english) and will give 20 points for that.

Now i am going to lodge my Aussie PCC tomorow and thanks everyone for helping me out for this 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## tirupati

Yes they call to my hr manager, my boss and mail my previous boss. Ask for all my job duties in detail.


----------



## tirupati

Do anybody plse tell me did vet take 24 hours to show your result. After closing the file.


----------



## rakesshhh

Dear Sameer, Thanks for your response, Well in my country, it depends on university policy, My university offered 2 years b.com at my time, but i guess now they have made it to 3 years program, anyway, I have 2 years B.com, and my Master degree was originally the 18 months program but it took me 2 years to complete it. 
My mail ID is, rakesshhh"@" gmailDOTcom I need formats or duplicate copies of all the documents required ny VETASSESS. Documents like, Experience evidence, Tax assignment documents, Payslips. 

I have few more things to discuss, 
2005-2007 B.com
2007-2009 (2 years) Assistant production manager, 
2009-2011 MBA
Oct 2011 – Oct 2013 (2 years 1 months) Production Manager 

Nov 2013-Oct 2014 (1year) Moved to another country on behalf of employer to help him in another business, ( During this process i was also employed to the same company but was not forming the job duties as Production manager) ... Confused here !! 
Nov 2014- Present (7 months) as Production Manager 

here i have 5 years 8 months experience in total, but a year spent in foreign country has confused me, !!


----------



## rakesshhh

sameer7106 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I want to clear one doubt that how you have completed your B.com in 2 years??
> 
> Anyways your point tally would be as follows :
> *Age - 30 points
> Education - 15
> SA SS - 05
> Exp - 05 (as now they take deemed skill so your exp might get deducted by 1-2 years)
> IELTS - 10 (if you score 7 in each of the sections)
> 
> Total Points = 65 Points*
> 
> Whoa You qualify to get the PR :welcome:
> 
> Please find the revert below in bold
> CONFUSIONS I AM FACING !!
> > My company is local manufactoring company, which pay cash salary everymonth, Without payslips, and tax documents. i have asked my MD regarding this, he is agree to make all my payslips, I NEED PAYSLIPS FORMAT if you can provide me, *PM me your mail id for the formats *
> 
> > Secondly, Can anyone please share all the document formats origenally used for vetassess process, *What docs you are specifically asking for??*
> 
> > Some one please help me to make my assisment documents for VETASSESS, *We all are hereto help each other*
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Dear Sameer, Thanks for your response, Well in my country, it depends on university policy, My university offered 2 years b.com at my time, but i guess now they have made it to 3 years program, anyway, I have 2 years B.com, and my Master degree was originally the 18 months program but it took me 2 years to complete it. 
My mail ID is, rakesshhh"@" gmailDOTcom I need formats or duplicate copies of all the documents required ny VETASSESS. Documents like, Experience evidence, Tax assignment documents, Payslips. 

I have few more things to discuss, 
2005-2007 B.com
2007-2009 (2 years) Assistant production manager, 
2009-2011 MBA
Oct 2011 – Oct 2013 (2 years 1 months) Production Manager 

Nov 2013-Oct 2014 (1year) Moved to another country on behalf of employer to help him in another business, ( During this process i was also employed to the same company but was not forming the job duties as Production manager) ... Confused here !! 
Nov 2014- Present (7 months) as Production Manager 

here i have 5 years 8 months experience in total, but a year spent in foreign country has confused me, !!


----------



## sameer7106

tirupati said:


> Do anybody plse tell me did vet take 24 hours to show your result. After closing the file.


Dear Tirupati,

Keep your finger crossed because you will get your outcome by monday i.e. 04 May :fingerscrossed:

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got the reply from AFP for the queries which i raised to them regarding 100 points and they have said that they do accept Pancard (if its in english) and will give 20 points for that.
> 
> Now i am going to lodge my Aussie PCC tomorow and thanks everyone for helping me out for this
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Hey friends,

Please ignore the above "quoted" post of mine. i accidentally posted it here.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## tirupati

Thanks sameer..!!!!


----------



## engfahmi

Hello, any one here applied for Vetassess assessment in February 2015?
Have anyone received any feedback / results from them?


----------



## sameer7106

tirupati said:


> Hey sameer please send me the link of site where u find the free study material for pte preparation. If possible


Hi Tirupati,

Hi people,

For the convenience of everyone i have put all the PTE materials at one place and people can download the same from there. The material got the Macmillan PTE academic test builder book plus its cd which got the practice tests and also there's an another .ISO file which i haven't checked yet.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/13non7lhd...2rFRiaSta?dl=0

Regards
Sameer


----------



## funkyninja

Hello everyone, I'm new here. 
Planning to apply for VET Skills Assessment under Actuary 224111. 
Will be taking PTE-A next Tuesday. 

I have a B.S.B.A. with majors in Actuarial Science and Information Systems, and 2.5 years of somewhat relevant experience. 
I'm VERY nervous about the Skills assessment. 

Am I just worried for nothing?


----------



## sameer7106

funkyninja said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here.
> Planning to apply for VET Skills Assessment under Actuary 224111.
> Will be taking PTE-A next Tuesday.
> 
> I have a B.S.B.A. with majors in Actuarial Science and Information Systems, and 2.5 years of somewhat relevant experience.
> I'm VERY nervous about the Skills assessment.
> 
> Am I just worried for nothing?


Hi,

its normal as is the very first step of your Aussie Dreams :eyebrows:

Regards
Sameer


----------



## tirupati

Hii Sameer,
You've send me a drop box. But I'm unable to open that.


----------



## KAJP

Hi,

I hope you can help.

I have also applied for VETASSESS under Occupational Health & safety officer. Can you please advise what kind of interview you had from VETASSESS.


----------



## Naina sharma

did they call you or your employer???


----------



## Naina sharma

Hello, i applied to vetassess for Full skill assessment on 2nd march as an internal auditor. still it shows in progess. how much time it will take more. will they surely cal or do physical check or enquiry is not must...


----------



## tirupati

Still waiting for results...?????:-/:-/:-/


----------



## tirupati

Hii Naina,
What's your sol?


----------



## Naina sharma

tirupati said:


> Hii Naina,
> What's your sol?


Hi Tirupati
I apply as an internal auditor.


----------



## kumbigono

Metallurgist Vetassess application lodged 4 February 2015, still in progresss 12 weeks today.


----------



## ramanjeet

hi i am raman i applied for vetassess as an internal auditor on 16/4/15 my status showing under progress so i just want know will they call me or contact my employer or they can also do checking physically?


----------



## ramanjeet

Has anyone got call from vetassess if yes then after hw many weeks???


----------



## tirupati

Hi Raman,
Be patient, I applied in end of Feb and got an call at the end of April. So don't worry and wait.


----------



## tirupati

It's been 5 day. Last Friday my file shows process completed. But till now waiting for the results. Bit tensed now....!!!!!


----------



## funkyninja

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> its normal as is the very first step of your Aussie Dreams :eyebrows:
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


What's the process for the Skills Assessment by VETASSESS? What should I be expexting?
Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## engfahmi

Any one received any results from Vetassess in this week?


----------



## Naina sharma

Tirupati what is your SOL. Have you received any outcome???


----------



## InternalAuditor

Good afternoon my fellow forum members!

I have recently joined this forum. I have applied for Vetassess skill assessment (Internal Audit Category), on February 4, 2015 and uploaded all the supporting documents on the same day. As of today, Vetassess, website is showing "In Progress".

I have checked with my current and previous employers to check whether somebody from the agency has contacted them for verification. But, so far none of them has received any verification. 

Its been around 90 calender days or 62 working days. Can somebody have an idea how long will it take to complete the process? 

Furthermore, I would appreciate if fellow members who recently migrated to Australia can elaborate the job market conditions and share there first hand experience of job hunting is Aussie Land.
Regards


----------



## kumbigono

Submitted 4 Feb. Metallurgist, still waiting.


----------



## engfahmi

Me too since 6th Feb 2015 & still no any news.

Wish all the best look for all of us.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Hi all. I'm filling out the Vetassess application form online and they are asking details about primary and secondary school education. I want to know from my fellow Indians here how do you divide the schooling years into Primary and Secondary? Is Primary until standard 5 or standard 7?


----------



## BNK0212

Dear Internal Auditor, Engfahim, Kumbigono,

Why don’t you call or email Vetassess and check on your application status. The general time frame is 6-8 weeks and maximum is 10-12 weeks as per my knowledge. I have read in few posts that for few applicants, the status of application changed within few days after they calling or following up with the authority. May be you can try that.

I applied for skill assessment on 25 April 2015. I really don’t know how long I have to wait now, after looking at your progress. 
:noidea::noidea::noidea:::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## pico1985

I feel like an overdue pregnant woman reggers:


----------



## cooljay2708

engfahmi said:


> Me too since 6th Feb 2015 & still no any news.
> 
> Wish all the best look for all of us.


Hi Engfahmi, for which ANZSCO you have applied?


----------



## engfahmi

(anzsco) 251312


----------



## kumbigono

Email sent to Vetassess for status update 4days ago, will advise when they respond


----------



## sameer7106

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Hi all. I'm filling out the Vetassess application form online and they are asking details about primary and secondary school education. I want to know from my fellow Indians here how do you divide the schooling years into Primary and Secondary? Is Primary until standard 5 or standard 7?


Hi,

Sorry i took a long time to reply to this but since i just wanted to double check the authenticity of my response for this specific query, i just checked my lodged application with VET and there i have provided PRIMARY EDUCATION - class 1'st to class 5'th and SECONDARY EDUCATION - standard 6'th to 12 standard (intermediate)

Regards
Sameer


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Thanks, Sameer.


----------



## RAVUTHAR

hi to all friends,
i have a few question regarding VAT skill Assessment. my CSOL 312111 architectural draftsman.
i have four years experience and i have bachelor degree in architecture. Isit fine to apply?
next week i'm going for IELTS. any friends have a experience certificate format for skill assessment.


----------



## InternalAuditor

Dear Forum Members!

How many of you have recently applied skill assessment under Internal Audit Category and what was Vetassess's turn around time?

People have advised me to contact vet to get an update but, my question is that in Vet's FAQ section, they have mentioned approx 10-12 Working Weeks. I have filed my case on Feb 5, 2015 and uploaded the docs on the same day. Currently, my application status is "IN PROGRESS" and its almost 63 working days have been passed since filing the case. 

My question to senior is that shall I wait for another week or two or I simply send an email to check the progress? Furthermore, can you please also elaborate would it jeopardise my application by initiating application followup with VET?
Regards


----------



## ahkuzai

*Help*

hi, 

I received my result today, but mine look different with my colleague's (she applied before 1 jan 15).

I wonder what is this skill point advice?

Hope someone can solve my query.

Thanks


----------



## InternalAuditor

Ilaeez said:


> Hey u had any verification from vetassess?! Interview?!?


Thanks for replying. I have confirmed from my current and previous employers. So far, none of them have received any sort of query neither I have been contacted for any query or clarification


----------



## engfahmi

Vetassess is really taking a long time :-(


----------



## Axeem

Hi everyone,

This is my first ever post in any forum. I am planning to apply for VETASSESS assessment under 224111.

I got a BS degree in Actuarial sciences and have of 5+1 years of relevant experience.

After 5 years as a professional I resigned to pursue higher studies (MS in mathematics) and after a year i rejoined the same company.

My question is: Does this gap affect my eligibility or impact VETASSESS assessment? I am bit worried as one of the consultant inform me that you're not eligible because of a gap in your experience. Kindly advice.

PS: My MS isnt completed yet. My primary degree will be BS in actuarial sciences.

Thanks


----------



## kumbigono

When did you submit? Please post your timelines


----------



## engfahmi

On 9th Feb 2015, today 12th May and still no news :-(

Your prayers dears.


----------



## pico1985

This is so frustrating..


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Hi*

Hi,

I submitted on first week of january 2015, the result came yesterday as +ve.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## sameer7106

canchi_mohd said:


> hi,
> 
> i submitted on first week of january 2015, the result came yesterday as +ve.
> 
> Thanks
> mohd.


*congratulations buddy!!*


----------



## InternalAuditor

Congratulations on receiving +Ve outcome of your Vetassess. Would you mind sharing which with the forum about the category you have applied and also that during your application review, did vetassess contact you or any of your previous / current employer for employment verficiation?
Regards





canchi_mohd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted on first week of january 2015, the result came yesterday as +ve.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


----------



## canchi_mohd

Thank you Sameer & InternalAuditor,

I applied for "Training and Development Professional" in CSOL list and they didn't contacted my employer nor me. i provided them Self declaration & my employers HR Group manager has provided a certificate about the job descriptions that supported me addtionally.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## InternalAuditor

Dear Mohd.

Thanks for your instant reply! 




canchi_mohd said:


> Thank you Sameer & InternalAuditor,
> 
> I applied for "Training and Development Professional" in CSOL list and they didn't contacted my employer nor me. i provided them Self declaration & my employers HR Group manager has provided a certificate about the job descriptions that supported me addtionally.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


----------



## Naina sharma

arbed said:


> Wow seriously! This is the fastest Ive seen! You're so fortunate!  BTW may i ask what occupation did u apply?


Many many congratulations, Its amazing ...


----------



## NParacha

Hi, i have done BBA - honors (majors in Finance) with 3 yrs 9 months (till date). My job suits with "Facilities Manager" occupation and proceeding to apply for online skill assessment.

Kindly guide for following queries:
1. Does this experience sufficient to proceed for assessment?
2. If this occupation will be removed from the list in July then what is your opinion to opt occupation from SOL/CSOL for assessment?
3. What documents require for initial online assessment?
4. Also share the link to proceed for online skill assessment?

appreciate!


----------



## funkyninja

Friends, here's my current situation..

SOL – Actuary ANZSCO 224111

Points thus far
Age: 25
English: 20
Degree: 15
*Total: 60*

I’m not planning to claim any points for employment.
I have a BSc in Business Administration, Double major in Actuarial Science and Information Systems.
Till date I have almost 2.5 years of work experience.

The problem is, I am rather worried that my work experience will be considered not relevant just because it is not a typical Actuarial job. I currently work more on the consulting and educational side of Actuarial Science, and I’m worried that VETASSESS Skills Assessment will turn out to be negative just because of that. What bugs me though, is that I don’t even plan to claim points for employment.

I know that I require the positive skills assessment to proceed with the EOI, does anyone have any advice? hwell:
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## sameer7106

funkyninja said:


> Friends, here's my current situation..
> 
> SOL – Actuary ANZSCO 224111
> 
> Points thus far
> Age: 25
> English: 20
> Degree: 15
> *Total: 60*
> 
> I’m not planning to claim any points for employment.
> I have a BSc in Business Administration, Double major in Actuarial Science and Information Systems.
> Till date I have almost 2.5 years of work experience.
> 
> The problem is, I am rather worried that my work experience will be considered not relevant just because it is not a typical Actuarial job. I currently work more on the consulting and educational side of Actuarial Science, and I’m worried that VETASSESS Skills Assessment will turn out to be negative just because of that. What bugs me though, is that I don’t even plan to claim points for employment.
> 
> I know that I require the positive skills assessment to proceed with the EOI, does anyone have any advice? hwell:
> Thank you so much in advance.


Hi funkyninja and npracha,

I am replying to both of your queries.....

Here in this forum we all are here to help each other with our own experiences as we are not the one who hold an expertise in evaluating anyones skill assessment outcome. Whatever we tell is just an educative and calculative advises 

Since you guys have made your mind for migrating abroad (this is i am saying only because you guys are here in this forum and are talking about skill assessment) you must be well versed with the cost it involves..........:heh: 

I would suggest you guys to go for the Vetassess advisory which will merely cost you AUD 130-180, if you compare this with the overall expenses its just peanuts. Also if you get the positive advisory outcome then while filling your skill assessment you will get the discount of AUD 50. Also vet advisory people are very helpful as they will do let you know if they require any extra document to give you the positive outcome.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## engfahmi

Hi Dears,

Did anyone got updates from Vetassess; for whom applied in Feb 2015?


----------



## Tara2007

I ve lodged my documents on April 30, received a positive reply on May 15. Judicial and other legal professionals


----------



## Axeem

sameer7106 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> your agent is a >snip< :eyebrows:
> 
> Since you have not initiated the process yet, please take my words very seriously *"Dont go for the agent"* you can file your own application. and believe me its easy and this forum is the best place for newbies like us.
> 
> What your agent has told you is completely wrong as long as your education is in sync with your selected occupation. I am sharing your unit group's info below, please have a look.....
> 
> *Skill Level 1 : Occupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.*
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Thank you Sameer. It is quite a relief.

I will file my own application. Can't trust on any agent.


----------



## sumit.s

Hi guys,
I have been working as a computer hardware and English teacher in an institute. I have done Bachelor in Computer Applications. Can I apply as Vocational Education Teacher(non trades) under vetassess. Help me guys.
Thanks....
Sumit.....


----------



## greygoose

engfahmi said:


> Hi Dears,
> 
> Did anyone got updates from Vetassess; for whom applied in Feb 2015?


Hey engfahmi, did VETASSESS reply back to your email query? I've sent one as well a couple of days back but no response so far.

VETASSESS are holding me back, I really need to apply for SA SS before 30th June.


----------



## sumit.s

sameer7106 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> your agent is a >snip< :eyebrows:
> 
> Since you have not initiated the process yet, please take my words very seriously *"Dont go for the agent"* you can file your own application. and believe me its easy and this forum is the best place for newbies like us.
> 
> What your agent has told you is completely wrong as long as your education is in sync with your selected occupation. I am sharing your unit group's info below, please have a look.....
> 
> *Skill Level 1 : Occupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.*
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Sameer is right don't go for the agent. The only thing they do is to ruin your case. I got mine ruined last year. And planning to file my application on my own this time.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## engfahmi

greygoose said:


> Hey engfahmi, did VETASSESS reply back to your email query? I've sent one as well a couple of days back but no response so far.
> 
> VETASSESS are holding me back, I really need to apply for SA SS before 30th June.



Hi, They just said that they are still working on it.


----------



## labra

*hi,
i apply my doc online on 27 march in vetassess for general skill. file my application on my own without any agents help.is anyone told me how much time they will take its now my 7th week.What is the prossesing time now days if i m right its 6 To 8 week is it true?*


----------



## BNK0212

*Congratulations on your +ve assessment*



Tara2007 said:


> I ve lodged my documents on April 30, received a positive reply on May 15. Judicial and other legal professionals


Hello Tara,

Congratulations on your +ve assessment. I just wanted to check which category did you apply, and your ANZSCO Code.

I have applied to Vetassess Assessment on April 24th and I am still waiting for response, like many others. Please do keep us posted. Thanks!


----------



## Tara2007

It is 271299, I ve applied for Vetassess advisory on April 14, have been very nervous and applied for the vetassess assessment on apr 30 without any reply from advisory service, but, on may 5 i received a reply from advisory service and at the same time another officer from vet askedvfor additional documents for assessment. I lodged these docs on May 9 and on May 15 received my assessment letter.


----------



## yashi

Dear Friends, 

I have work exp from 2004 till date in the same occupation.
my vetassess assessment is positive and they have considered my exp from 2008 to till date for the assessment.
while applying to DIAC for points will I be able to claim my work exp from 2004 till date -Please help!


----------



## Naina sharma

I applied on 2nd March'15. still status is "in progress"
Vetassess is taking too much time....


----------



## sandeepr

Naina sharma said:


> I applied on 2nd March'15. still status is "in progress"
> Vetassess is taking too much time....


Hi Naina,

Normally Vetassess takes around 3 months and status will change once you get the outcome.


----------



## Naina sharma

Thanks sandeep for the concern. hope for the best...


----------



## Tara2007

yashi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have work exp from 2004 till date in the same occupation.
> my vetassess assessment is positive and they have considered my exp from 2008 to till date for the assessment.
> while applying to DIAC for points will I be able to claim my work exp from 2004 till date -Please help!


No,check immi.gov.au/visas/pages189.aspx and go to points test. Skilled employment part.


----------



## Sameer1626

yashi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have work exp from 2004 till date in the same occupation.
> my vetassess assessment is positive and they have considered my exp from 2008 to till date for the assessment.
> while applying to DIAC for points will I be able to claim my work exp from 2004 till date -Please help!


Hi,

You can only claim a points for the years for the period for which your assessing body have given you the positive assessment. In your case you can claim points from year 2008 till date.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## cooljay2708

Hey Mates,

I'm wondering whether I should approach VET team to get the status of my application which was filled on 3rd March and since then it is showing "in progress"? While submitting the application online, it was stated that will take 6 - 8 weeks to accomplish the task, however, this is 11th week is running since then. Please advise. 
Thanks, 
...Jay (getting impatient)


----------



## I want Aus Visa

I have lodged my vetassess application on 11-11-2014 and the status changed to in progress on 13-11-2014, I got 2 verification calls from vetassess officer on 14-05-2015. How much time it will take more for my assessment to be done??


----------



## Naina sharma

I want Aus Visa said:


> I have lodged my vetassess application on 11-11-2014 and the status changed to in progress on 13-11-2014, I got 2 verification calls from vetassess officer on 14-05-2015. How much time it will take more for my assessment to be done??


hello...with what time gap you got the 2nd call and to whom they call to you or your employer???...please tell your category also.


----------



## I want Aus Visa

After 7 months and a small 5 minute interview I got negative assessment. Don't know what went wrong???


----------



## I want Aus Visa

Naina sharma said:


> hello...with what time gap you got the 2nd call and to whom they call to you or your employer???...please tell your category also.


My category was mathematician I got first call from delhi office and after 10 monutes from Aus office and my employer also got call at same time from delhi office.


----------



## ribi

I want Aus Visa said:


> After 7 months and a small 5 minute interview I got negative assessment. Don't know what went wrong???


Will you try a reassessment? What did they ask you and your employer in the verification call? And may us know the reason they say "negative"?


----------



## I want Aus Visa

ribi said:


> Will you try a reassessment? What did they ask you and your employer in the verification call? And may us know the reason they say "negative"?


I have written them about the reason may be they will email me by 22/05. The officer asked general question about salary, job responsibilities, team members and current project. I don't know after reading the reason I will decide whether to go for reassessment or not.


----------



## ribi

:confused2:


I want Aus Visa said:


> I have written them about the reason may be they will email me by 22/05. The officer asked general question about salary, job responsibilities, team members and current project. I don't know after reading the reason I will decide whether to go for reassessment or not.


Really don't know how Vetassess works. It took you a long time and not happy result. Hope they will respond to you with their new decision. I applied on 30 April 2015 and still waiting.


----------



## yashi

Dear senior colleagues, 

I have work exp from 2004 till date in the same occupation.
my vetassess assessment is positive and they have considered my exp from 2008 to till date for the assessment.
while applying to DIAC for points will I be able to claim my work exp from 2004 till date -Please help!


----------



## Jullz

Hi Guys,
A friend of mine applied to Vetassess Advisory Service in 12/2014 and got their approval to send the application for Skill assessment (Transport company manager). 
Lodged date is: 04/02/15. The online status is still showing in progress...
She should have received the outcome by now, as on their website it states that the assessing time is ~8 weeks if applied for Advisory first.
Anyway, 12 weeks passed now, she wrote them an email and their response was:
"As your qualification and/or employment require further investigation, there may be some delay in finalizing your case."
Does anyone experienced something similar? How much could this take and what kind of verification they can make? For now, no one (employer, referees) had any contact from Vetassess.

Cheers


----------



## Jamil Sid

I was applied first to advisory Service & that was positive but still passing 8 and half week no any reaction from Vetasses .All off my experience at Saudi Arabia & so no any big difficulties for investigation or something like that regarding to my education I already send my document through my university so no chance for cheating ...I dnt Know whats going on.


----------



## pico1985

Did anyone try to ring Vetassess up and see what the hell is the reason behind this frustrating delay?

Those guys, Vetassess, promised a faster processing times in 2015 (8-10 weeks). Now, I and many of you fellow exapts here have been waiting more than 12 weeks to hear from them.

Life is pretty much on hold till we read a single word (Positive/Negative). This is utterly stupid.


----------



## cooljay2708

pico1985 said:


> Did anyone try to ring Vetassess up and see what the hell is the reason behind this frustrating delay?
> 
> Those guys, Vetassess, promised a faster processing times in 2015 (8-10 weeks). Now, I and many of you fellow exapts here have been waiting more than 12 weeks to hear from them.
> 
> Life is pretty much on hold till we read a single word (Positive/Negative). This is utterly stupid.


Hey Mates,

Yesterday I had a word with Vetassess's Admin officer regarding status of my skill assessment application and learnt that these days they are taking 10 - 12 weeks time to assess. It may take even more time if any further clarification or documents are required. Hence, have to wait until 12th week :-(


----------



## divyavarun09

Hi, I'm new in this forum. I have applied for full skill assessment for life scientist nec on 10/3/15 through paper application as it is employment assessment only.
But when I checked the vet assess it shows that application received on 16/4/15 and is in progress. So I am wondering how long it will take me to get the outcome? Do I need to contact them regarding the date confusions? 
Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## Sameer1626

divyavarun09 said:


> Hi, I'm new in this forum. I have applied for full skill assessment for life scientist nec on 10/3/15 through paper application as it is employment assessment only.
> But when I checked the vet assess it shows that application received on 16/4/15 and is in progress. So I am wondering how long it will take me to get the outcome? Do I need to contact them regarding the date confusions?
> Thanks everyone in advance.


Hi,

Welcome to the first step of your Oz dreams......it usually takes 12-16 weeks of time

Regards
Sameer


----------



## divyavarun09

Thanks Sameer, need to ask u guys, whether I have to contact them regarding confusions in my application lodgement dates? As I applied on 10th ofMarch 2015 and it shows 16/4/15 as lodgement date and still processing. In that case I have to wait for another 8 weeks. That,s really frustrating!


----------



## Sameer1626

divyavarun09 said:


> Thanks Sameer, need to ask u guys, whether I have to contact them regarding confusions in my application lodgement dates? As I applied on 10th ofMarch 2015 and it shows 16/4/15 as lodgement date and still processing. In that case I have to wait for another 8 weeks. That,s really frustrating!


Hi,

Drop them a mail and they will let you know.


----------



## prashanth8101

Hi All,

I'm new to this thread, My brother is planning to apply for australia PR, but not sure where to start and how to proceed. So I though it would be better to post his details in this thread to get some initial push. Below are his details.

Education: Bachelore of commerce
Experience : 2006 june to till date 
Profession : Banking field (client on boarding KYC process).
IELTS: 6 each in all modules.

So under which category he can apply for PR and how to assess his education and experience?
Kindly request the seniors members of the forum to comment.

Thanks in advance for help.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## engfahmi

With GOD will I hope this week (16th week) we get positive results for our assessments 

Your prayers dears.


----------



## Sameer1626

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this thread, My brother is planning to apply for australia PR, but not sure where to start and how to proceed. So I though it would be better to post his details in this thread to get some initial push. Below are his details.
> 
> Education: Bachelore of commerce
> Experience : 2006 june to till date
> Profession : Banking field (client on boarding KYC process).
> IELTS: 6 each in all modules.
> 
> So under which category he can apply for PR and how to assess his education and experience?
> Kindly request the seniors members of the forum to comment.
> 
> Thanks in advance for help.
> 
> Regards,
> Prashanth.


Hi,

i would suggest you to go for vetassess advisory services for the same.


----------



## prashanth8101

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i would suggest you to go for vetassess advisory services for the same.


Hi Sameer,

Thanks for the reply.Usually with in how many days will they revert back if we lodged an application with advisory board.?

Thanks,
Prashanth.


----------



## greygoose

Onto week 12 for me. Considering some people have been waiting for even longer than that (16 weeks as above), VETASSESS seem to have become more inefficient than last year. (Or it could be that they have an unusually high number of applications).


----------



## Sameer1626

Naina sharma said:


> Is there any fee for re-assessment???Is there any benefit to do re-assessment. Bcoz i got -ve assessment as vetassess called my employer.. Plz reply ...


Hi Naina,

couple of people have been assessed positive after their reassessment from VET. I would suggest you to please contact VET and ask them the exact reason for giving you the negative assessment outcome......if you think that the reason which they have qouted you is of no relevance then you should definitely go for the reassessment.

Also please be noted that reassessment will cost you almost the same amount as that of the skill assessment.


----------



## msp

jaideepf1407 said:


> Thanks for replying mate.My Job Code is Ships Engineer (231212) and the assessing authority is AMSA.They have assessed my Marine Quals as equivalent to an Advanced Diploma,Can I claim 10 points in my EOI?
> 
> "The assessment also confirmed you have fourteen (14)years experience in the Maritime Industry and your training and Qualification is equivalent to the level of an Advanced Diploma"
> 
> I think Vetassess carry out Quals only points test advice letters for the DIAC ,that's the reason for trying to get 15 points for my Engg DEgree to improve my score to 65 Points.
> 
> if I can claim 10 points based on the above statement from AMSA I will go for it.
> 
> ==========================
> 
> Assessment Applied:26th Oct 2013 , Result Positive:20th Dec ,IELTS:14th Dec, L:8,R:7,W:7.5,S:7.
> 
> ===========================


hello Jaideep , its nice to get in this forum.. well i have my 231212 ships engineer assesment done from amsa and i got 10 points for advanced deiploma.. i do have a mechanical engineering degree .. so i guess i am suppose to get 15 points ..well did you got you mechanical degree assessment from Vetassess? if yes do let me know the procedure.. or do i have to assess my mechanical degree form engineers australia..


----------



## Sameer1626

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.Usually with in how many days will they revert back if we lodged an application with advisory board.?
> 
> Thanks,
> Prashanth.


Hi,

they usually revert you within 7 working days.......they have reverted me on 4'th day itself.


----------



## pico1985

Any update, boys?

engfahmi, cooljay2708, Jamil Sid, greygoose


----------



## Jamil Sid

Pico any update only waiting......


----------



## greygoose

pico1985 said:


> Any update, boys?
> 
> engfahmi, cooljay2708, Jamil Sid, greygoose


Hey Pico, nothing so far this week for me. Still shows 'In Progress' and no verification calls either. Don't know how much longer all of us are going to have to wait.


----------



## engfahmi

Still no any updates for me :-(

Your prayers please.


----------



## InternalAuditor

My dear forum members!

A quick update i.e. I checked my progress and its now showing completed. Any idea how long will it take before I will be able to view the outcome of my application? Because, I wont be having peaceful till I read my application outcome


----------



## greygoose

InternalAuditor said:


> My dear forum members!
> 
> A quick update i.e. I checked my progress and its now showing completed. Any idea how long will it take before I will be able to view the outcome of my application? Because, I wont be having peaceful till I read my application outcome


I think within two days you should be able to view your outcome. When did you apply if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## engfahmi

Hi Greygoose,

He applied on (Internal Audit Category) on February 4, 2015.


----------



## greygoose

engfahmi said:


> Hi Greygoose,
> 
> He applied on (Internal Audit Category) on February 4, 2015.


Engfahmi, your result should be close as well in that case if the dates are anything to go by!


----------



## engfahmi

I hope so, let's see whats going to happen with GOD will.


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Hello everyone! Just found out that Vetassess no longer require us to mail the hard copies of our documents and it can now be done just online. How true is this please? Shall we still have the documents be notary certified if we are just going to scan it?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## BNK0212

Hello Shine,

Yes it's true. You can get all documents notarized and scan and attach it online in your login page. We are no longer required to mail them the docs. 

Thanks!


----------



## ichoosetoshine

BNK0212 said:


> Hello Shine,
> 
> Yes it's true. You can get all documents notarized and scan and attach it online in your login page. We are no longer required to mail them the docs.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you so much! It would be less hassle and cheaper then.. 

May I also ask about employment evidences? I've been with 3 employers now. The first 2 companies I've been with no longer exists as they have been bought already. I still have contacts with some of my colleagues from my two previous companies. Are the statutory declaration from them will suffice but since they are now working with a different company, there will be no more header on the declaration. Any advice please?

Thank you so much again


----------



## pico1985

Status has been changed to "Completed" 
Oh, it is going to be a looooong weekend :wacko:

Your prayers boys :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pico1985

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hello everyone! Just found out that Vetassess no longer require us to mail the hard copies of our documents and it can now be done just online. How true is this please? Shall we still have the documents be notary certified if we are just going to scan it?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You don't even need to notarise your documents. Just coloured scans are fine.


----------



## engfahmi

All the best wishes and Luck Pico1985.


----------



## pico1985

engfahmi said:


> All the best wishes and Luck Pico1985.


Thank you Fahmi

For all you boys waiting here,
Ring them up between 15:00-17:00 AET and speak to an officer. They will get your application finalised in few days. I did that yesterday and now it shows completed.

All the best for all of us.


----------



## greygoose

Good luck Pico. Hopefully this time you get a positive assessment!


----------



## InternalAuditor

Good afternoon my fellow forum members!

Well its been 24 hours and still waiting for the outcome of vetassess.

One more thing which keep bothering me these days i.e. As now vetassess is giving opinion as deemed skill and in that process it reduce number of years of experience from the actual work experience. My question is that for point test shall we claim points based on our actual year of experience or we claim points which vetassess conclude after deducting number of years.

Furthermore, as these days vetassess is taking some where b/w 4 and 5 months, so while claiming work experience point are we allowed to add those months in our work experience?
Regards


----------



## Ilaeez

InternalAuditor said:


> Good afternoon my fellow forum members!
> 
> Well its been 24 hours and still waiting for the outcome of vetassess.
> 
> One more thing which keep bothering me these days i.e. As now vetassess is giving opinion as deemed skill and in that process it reduce number of years of experience from the actual work experience. My question is that for point test shall we claim points based on our actual year of experience or we claim points which vetassess conclude after deducting number of years.
> 
> Furthermore, as these days vetassess is taking some where b/w 4 and 5 months, so while claiming work experience point are we allowed to add those months in our work experience?
> Regards


 Hey any kind of verification done???


----------



## mithu93ku

InternalAuditor said:


> Good afternoon my fellow forum members!
> 
> Well its been 24 hours and still waiting for the outcome of vetassess.
> 
> One more thing which keep bothering me these days i.e. As now vetassess is giving opinion as deemed skill and in that process it reduce number of years of experience from the actual work experience. My question is that for point test shall we claim points based on our actual year of experience or we claim points which vetassess conclude after deducting number of years.
> 
> Furthermore, as these days vetassess is taking some where b/w 4 and 5 months, so while claiming work experience point are we allowed to add those months in our work experience?
> Regards


VETASSESS does not reduce any experiences. They just say that they have assessed 3 or 5 years only. Point test is the right attempt to get acknowledgement of your total experiences from VETASSESS .

Yes experiences add automatically till you get your visa invitation.


----------



## Pasrichas

Hi All,

I am preparing to submit my VETASSESS assessment under Internal Auditor I need help my details are as below

Qualification CA
Location : Ludhiana Punjab
Experience 10 years as internal audit ( With few other tasks as well)
Employers : 5 during 10 years

During this period of 10 years I was also partner in CA firm for some years. Can you please clarify my below doubts
1. I got experience letter from my current and previous employers even than do I need to submit reference letter from my seniors ?
2. I have salary slips from current employer (where I am working since last 5 year) do I still need to submit Income tax returns(ITR) and bank statements as well.
3. IF ITR required will acknowledgement page suffice or do I need to scan all the pages with computation chart. 
4. I was paid in cash in my initial years what should I submit for this period to prove paid employment.
5. If there any data uploading limit on VETASSESS.

I shall be highly thankful if you clear my above doubts.

thanks & regards
Pasricha


----------



## engfahmi

New week starts, our prayers and best wishes for all whom waiting for Vetassess & don't forget to keep us updated


----------



## engfahmi

Any new news???


----------



## Sameer1626

Hi people, 

Any updates on your outcomes??

All the very best to everyone who are waiting for their VET results to be out soon.


----------



## Sameer1626

pico1985 said:


> Status has been changed to "Completed"
> Oh, it is going to be a looooong weekend :wacko:
> 
> Your prayers boys :fingerscrossed:


Hi Pico,

What was your outcome mate????


----------



## InternalAuditor

Dear Forum members!

Just checked my vetassess and received my outcome of Vetassess application. Its POSITIVE  However, due to change in their criteria introduced in January 2015, they deduct one year from total experience  

Now may I ask Seniors of the group to please help me in filling out EOI. I would really appreciate if somebody from the forum can elaborate in detail about EOI rounds and which states are inviting internal auditors. I know about NSW but, is there any other state too which has opening ?
Regards


PS. I would like to thank you once again to this forum for assisting me in filling out my vetassess application.


----------



## greygoose

I just called them right now and manged to speak to the actual case officer assigned to my case and she said I would get to know by the end of the week. Fingers crossed it works out. Good luck to all of you waiting for your results.


----------



## engfahmi

Congratulates 





InternalAuditor said:


> Dear Forum members!
> 
> Just checked my vetassess and received my outcome of Vetassess application. Its POSITIVE  However, due to change in their criteria introduced in January 2015, they deduct one year from total experience
> 
> Now may I ask Seniors of the group to please help me in filling out EOI. I would really appreciate if somebody from the forum can elaborate in detail about EOI rounds and which states are inviting internal auditors. I know about NSW but, is there any other state too which has opening ?
> Regards
> 
> 
> PS. I would like to thank you once again to this forum for assisting me in filling out my vetassess application.


----------



## InternalAuditor

Thanks


----------



## engfahmi

Dears, Any updates from Pico1985??


----------



## engfahmi

Hi, Where is everyone?


----------



## cooljay2708

Hello Mates, 

Today I've received below communication from Vetassess Admin Manager on follow up email....

"....This case is currently in the process of being assessed. If VETASSESS require any further documentation in order to proceed with this application you will be notified via email.

MOST Skills Assessment applications are completed within twelve weeks, but that a small number of cases may take longer, for various reasons.

Please take note that this is an estimate only, and we are unable to guarantee that an application will be completed within this timeframe as some assessments, for example, may require consultations etc... This estimate does not include the time taken by the applicant to provide us with item(s) we request in order to proceed with an assessment.

Find out how this application is progressing by tracking your application online. A downloadable PDF of your assessment results will be posted online once the assessment has been completed.

If you need further assistance, please contact us again at [email protected]. Please quote the application reference number whenever you contact this office or send any correspondence to VETASSESS...."

It seems they are deliberately delaying some of the application. After 12th week, still no clarity in status.

Regards, 
...Jay


----------



## greygoose

CoolJay, thats usually a standard response from them. I think you might be better off calling them and speaking to your case officer. 

My status has just turned to completed. Fingers crossed. If it isn't positive, I'll have failed at the first step.


----------



## cooljay2708

Mates, short while ago I received a ca?l feom Vetassess assessment officer, but couldn't continue as I was driving to office. She assured to call back in 10 minutes, but unfortunately havn't received any. Even when I tried to call back on the same number, no response . Should I wait until Tuesday, as Monday June 8th they are off? Please suggest. 

Regards, 
...Jay


----------



## engfahmi

All the Best Luck Dears & with GOD will we will all get Positive Assessment


----------



## cooljay2708

Mates, I received a call from Vetassess Assessment officer and talked about my job roles and responsibilities with previous and current employer. Is it something usual? Because, none of my previous employers or the current employer has been contacted thus far for verification.


----------



## jveer

Does time taken by Vetassess assessment depends upon the occupation or is same for all fields


----------



## menal

Hello,

Are high school certificates required for the assessment. Or post-secondary degrees should be enough? I finished high school over 15 years ago and having trouble obtaining the secondary certificates.

Thanks


----------



## cooljay2708

menal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are high school certificates required for the assessment. Or post-secondary degrees should be enough? I finished high school over 15 years ago and having trouble obtaining the secondary certificates.
> 
> Thanks


Keep it simple. Notarised SSC certificate and graduation or post - graduation degree (each year/semester) along with transcript would suffice.


----------



## menal

cooljay2708 said:


> Keep it simple. Notarised SSC certificate and graduation or post - graduation degree (each year/semester) along with transcript would suffice.


Ok, much appreciated Cooljay


----------



## Sameer1626

cooljay2708 said:


> Mates, I received a call from Vetassess Assessment officer and talked about my job roles and responsibilities with previous and current employer. Is it something usual? Because, none of my previous employers or the current employer has been contacted thus far for verification.


Hi jay,

its a normal process mate, dont worry.


----------



## engfahmi

:juggle:


----------



## Sameer1626

*any positive outcomes???*


----------



## sbsp

Hey everyone. Does anyone know if Vet will process the assessment faster if u already have a job offer? And also does the assessment time vary based in occupation?


----------



## deeps03

Devang said:


> Any one has heard from vetassess yet


Hi Devang

I am new in here..

I am in the process for applying to vetassess

Just wanted to check whats the progress at your end

Did you get visa?

Also.. I am confused about doing it myself or should I go through an agent?

I know my anzsco code and have all my documentation ready

Going thru an agent is being a bit expensive

What do u sugest? How was ur experience to apply urself?

Regards
Deeps


----------



## deeps03

InternalAuditor said:


> Dear Forum members!
> 
> Just checked my vetassess and received my outcome of Vetassess application. Its POSITIVE  However, due to change in their criteria introduced in January 2015, they deduct one year from total experience
> 
> Now may I ask Seniors of the group to please help me in filling out EOI. I would really appreciate if somebody from the forum can elaborate in detail about EOI rounds and which states are inviting internal auditors. I know about NSW but, is there any other state too which has opening ?
> Regards
> 
> 
> PS. I would like to thank you once again to this forum for assisting me in filling out my vetassess application.


Hi internalauditor
Congratulations.. hope its all sorted for u by now
I am new in here and in the process of applying to vetassess
Could u tell me the change in their criteria due to which they reduced one year of experience??


----------



## deeps03

canchi_mohd said:


> Thank you Sameer & InternalAuditor,
> 
> I applied for "Training and Development Professional" in CSOL list and they didn't contacted my employer nor me. i provided them Self declaration & my employers HR Group manager has provided a certificate about the job descriptions that supported me addtionally.
> 
> thanks
> Mohd.


Hi Mohd..

Congratulations. I am also to vetassess this week for the same profession

Alhough I have a question if u can help me.. I have been working sice 2005 until 2011.. I then took a break to do full time mba... I have then been working since 2013 till date.. will the gap for mba impact my experience years.. I graduated in management in 2003.. 

Also.. if u can share the documents you submitted.. it will be of great help to me


----------



## engfahmi

For me still no new news, applied since 9th Feb 2015 for assessment.


----------



## boo2013

Hi all members, 

Im looking for help from you guys for my case. I want to apply for vetassess skill assessment as an INTERNAL AUDITOR. briefly like : 

+ bachelor of commerce - accounting from Macquarie University, sydney - qualified on 19/12/2009
+ master of commerce from Macquarie University, sydney - qualified on 17/12/2011 ( 1 year full time - 1 year part time study and work together )
+ CPA member ASA since 2014 - still studying the professional level 

I only have one job since 1/2011 - position: internal audit staff. 

Does anyone know about the new change in 2015 Vetassess that the " Vetassess assessment will include an assessment of the highest qualification level and the “date deemed skilled” based on qualification and employment evidence provided " can affect my employment's number of years experience ? 

To my knowledge, my Bachelor degree is in accounting is already in highly relevant. My position since 2011 is already as an internal auditor therefore i must be "skilled" since that day. Will they deduct some years of my employment experience ?

As i need the outcome will state that " More than 3 years of employment is highly relevent ..." so that I can to claim my 10 points for 5 years working experiences overseas in Point test. 

Please advise if you can ? Thank you a lot guys


----------



## sk804

*Assessing Two diffrent education qualification*

Hello Friends,

Please i need an expert advice;

I have received my ACS assessment(261312), Had applied with 12years work ex + Diploma as education, ACS deducted my 8 years. i.e. NO recognition of education qualification.

my question is:
1- ACS 8 years deduction can give me 10/15 points as a qualification?
or
2- i am finishing my graduation in 2015, thus, Can i do an assessment from VETASSESS for my 2015 B.C.A degree and claim 15 points? or it will nullify my ACS assessment and give 0 points for work ex?

please help.


Thanks in advance,
sk804.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Billionth Of Thanks of Almighty God I got the positive outcome.


----------



## cocomart

Jamil Sid said:


> Billionth Of Thanks of Almighty God I got the positive outcome.


Congrats. When did you lidge and for what skills?


----------



## Jamil Sid

I was lodge approx 19 of march & got outcome today morning


----------



## sbsp

sbsp said:


> Hey everyone. Does anyone know if Vet will process the assessment faster if u already have a job offer? And also does the assessment time vary based in occupation?


Anyone that can answer the above?


----------



## ven343

Hi, all

i have *Life scientist nec(234599)* positive vetassess report. and in my bachelors i have chemistry subject and in my work experience also match with *chemist(234211) *roles.

my questions

1) can i apply as Chemist(234211)?
2) is it effect to life scientist nec(234211) to my vetassess report?

please share your valuable answers..


----------



## Jamil Sid

ven343 said:


> Hi, all
> 
> i have *Life scientist nec(234599)* positive vetassess report. and in my bachelors i have chemistry subject and in my work experience also match with *chemist(234211) *roles.
> 
> my questions
> 
> 1) can i apply as Chemist(234211)?
> 2) is it effect to life scientist nec(234211) to my vetassess report?
> 
> please share your valuable answers..


Kindly asked with the Advisory Service of vetassess its better for you instead you asking that question at forum they will give you proper sure answer in just expand 130 AUS Dollar.

Why your Visa application rejected for Victoria SS?& Why you change it from Life scientist to chemist.?


----------



## engfahmi

Hi Dears,

Any news from Friends waiting for assessment? Whom who submitted in February & March?

Mine still no updates, I send them email, they replied that they have forwarded my University Qualification to Australian Government Department of Education and Training for investigation, what is this???


----------



## greygoose

engfahmi said:


> Hi Dears,
> 
> Any news from Friends waiting for assessment? Whom who submitted in February & March?
> 
> Mine still no updates, I send them email, they replied that they have forwarded my University Qualification to Australian Government Department of Education and Training for investigation, what is this???


Hey Engfahmi, I had received a negative outcome due to mismatch of tasks last week. I spoke to the case officer and she recommended an alternate occupation that fit my tasks better and just yesterday I applied for reassessment under the new occupation. I really hope the reassessment waiting time isn't as bad as the first time.

Best of luck for you and hopefully you get a positive outcome soon.


----------



## engfahmi

Thanks Jamid Sid & Greygoose for your replies, hope all the best for us with GOD will


----------



## BNK0212

Dear Friends and Forum Members,

I am very happy to inform you that I got a positive assessment yesterday. Luckily, it was a very quick turnaround time for me. I applied on somewhere around 25th April. It hardly took about a month and a half for me. Lucky enough I say 

Though I am happy with the outcome, I am more concerned with the next steps. My occupation is 233112 “Recruitment Consultant” (190) and currently, only WA and SA are accepting applicants, and both states have additional clauses. For WA, my occupation falls in Schedule 2 List and would I need a job offer to get visa approval, so technically, I should find a job from India to get my visa approved. You all know how difficult it is to get jobs by applying from offshore.

For SA, my occupation falls in Supplementary Skilled List. I need to meet any of these 3 requirements: 1) Have prior experience working in SA / 2) Have studied in SA / 3) Have a immediate family member living in SA. Unfortunately, I don’t meet any of these 3 clauses. So I am confused, worried, tensed as to what will happen next.

I met an Immigration Consultant, and according to them, they are hoping that SA would open my category in general list in the next month, July 1st week. They are asking me to apply for EOI for SA and wait till next month. I am very unsure if this would be helpful at all, because I am really not sure if my occupation will be moved to the general list. I am trying to see if I can get some potential interviews in WA, but chances are looking very tough. I am just being optimistic and leaving the rest to my fate and god’s will.

Please pray for my success guys. Appreciate all your help, info and support so far. You ROCK!


----------



## engfahmi

Nice news & congratulate regarding the assessment BNK0212.

With GOD will you will success; don't give up no matter what.

Good luck & best wishes


----------



## AA189

Hi Friends,

I submitted my Vetassess application on 16th March 2015. The website shows that the normal time for processing is 10-12 Weeks. On 9th June my application completed 12 weeks but I have not received any communication yet from Vetassess and my status is still showing 'In Progress'. I called Vetassess yesterday and informed them about the delay in my application. They said since my application has crossed 12 weeks, they have not categorized my application on priority basis and it would take a maximum of 2 weeks for them to complete my assessment.

I was hoping for the result to be out by 9th June atleast and so I have already written my PTE Exam in first week of June to be ready for applying my EOI as soon as I receive my assessment report.

How long is it normally taking for the assessment for everyone else? I am now tensed about the outcome as there has been considerable delay in processing my application.


----------



## Sameer1626

BNK0212 said:


> Dear Friends and Forum Members,
> 
> I am very happy to inform you that I got a positive assessment yesterday. Luckily, it was a very quick turnaround time for me. I applied on somewhere around 25th April. It hardly took about a month and a half for me. Lucky enough I say
> 
> Though I am happy with the outcome, I am more concerned with the next steps. My occupation is 233112 “Recruitment Consultant” (190) and currently, only WA and SA are accepting applicants, and both states have additional clauses. For WA, my occupation falls in Schedule 2 List and would I need a job offer to get visa approval, so technically, I should find a job from India to get my visa approved. You all know how difficult it is to get jobs by applying from offshore.
> 
> For SA, my occupation falls in Supplementary Skilled List. I need to meet any of these 3 requirements: 1) Have prior experience working in SA / 2) Have studied in SA / 3) Have a immediate family member living in SA. Unfortunately, I don’t meet any of these 3 clauses. So I am confused, worried, tensed as to what will happen next.
> 
> I met an Immigration Consultant, and according to them, they are hoping that SA would open my category in general list in the next month, July 1st week. They are asking me to apply for EOI for SA and wait till next month. I am very unsure if this would be helpful at all, because I am really not sure if my occupation will be moved to the general list. I am trying to see if I can get some potential interviews in WA, but chances are looking very tough. I am just being optimistic and leaving the rest to my fate and god’s will.
> 
> Please pray for my success guys. Appreciate all your help, info and support so far. You ROCK!


ALL THE BEST MATE!!

I would suggest you to apply for SA as your agent told you because you never know that they might open the same occupation in general list from 1 july 2015 and there's no harm in applying to it as it hardly costs one additional email id to be created.


----------



## BNK0212

Rightly said Sameer.

Will do so... Thanks a lot!




Sameer1626 said:


> ALL THE BEST MATE!!
> 
> I would suggest you to apply for SA as your agent told you because you never know that they might open the same occupation in general list from 1 july 2015 and there's no harm in applying to it as it hardly costs one additional email id to be created.


----------



## Sameer1626

greygoose said:


> Hey Engfahmi, I had received a negative outcome due to mismatch of tasks last week. I spoke to the case officer and she recommended an alternate occupation that fit my tasks better and just yesterday I applied for reassessment under the new occupation. I really hope the reassessment waiting time isn't as bad as the first time.
> 
> Best of luck for you and hopefully you get a positive outcome soon.


All the best mate and hope you get the positive outcome this time.......

This is the reason why i always insist on *VETASSESS ADVISORY SERVICES*.....it merely cost less than AUD 150 and gives you the correct info.

Please guys do go for the advisory services prior applying to the skill assessment


----------



## deeps03

Sameer1626 said:


> All the best mate and hope you get the positive outcome this time.......
> 
> This is the reason why i always insist on *VETASSESS ADVISORY SERVICES*.....it merely cost less than AUD 150 and gives you the correct info.
> 
> Please guys do go for the advisory services prior applying to the skill assessment


Hi sameer

Can u tell me more abt advisory sevices.. I am not sure if I undertand that...


----------



## cooljay2708

Hi Mates, 

My skill assessment application status has been changed to "completed", however, communication is not generated. Please shed some light on the possible reasons for delay in communication? Not sure should I take it as positive or negative? 😣


----------



## Sameer1626

deeps03 said:


> Hi sameer
> 
> Can u tell me more abt advisory sevices.. I am not sure if I undertand that...


Hi Deep,

advisory service offered by vetassess is been used mailnly for the 2 main reasons, which are mentioned below.

1- *NOT SURE OF YOUR OCCUPATION* : If you are not sure that in which ANZSCO CODE you should apply for the visa then advisory services comes handy for you as by looking at your documents and roles and responsibilities they will let you know the exact occupation under which you have the highest chances to be assessed positive 

2-*TO KNOW THE POSSIBILITY OF YOUR OUTCOME* : IF you already know your occupation and have all your docs ready for the assessment then if you opt for the advisory......they will let you know the possible outcome with the set of docs you have provided and also they will let you know if they require anything extra .........

Going for an advisory is always a WIN-WIN situation for the applicant and i encourage everyone to go for it

All the best!!


----------



## Sameer1626

cooljay2708 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> My skill assessment application status has been changed to "completed", however, communication is not generated. Please shed some light on the possible reasons for delay in communication? Not sure should I take it as positive or negative? 😣


Hi,

Your outcome will be available to you most probably by monday morning or maximum by tuesday.

all the best mate and do share your outcome :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jamil Sid

cooljay2708 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> My skill assessment application status has been changed to "completed", however, communication is not generated. Please shed some light on the possible reasons for delay in communication? Not sure should I take it as positive or negative? 😣


Cooljay send them Email, you will get it in 24 hours.I was used the same trick.


----------



## engfahmi

Week 20 starts since Vetassess received my documents, with GOD will waiting for nice news this week


----------



## cooljay2708

Hey Engfahmi, which ANZSCO code? And all the best mate...I'm waiting too for the same...


----------



## engfahmi

Me 251312


----------



## ribi

cooljay2708 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> My skill assessment application status has been changed to "completed", however, communication is not generated. Please shed some light on the possible reasons for delay in communication? Not sure should I take it as positive or negative? 😣


Have u got the outcome?


----------



## cooljay2708

Hey Mates,

I've have received negative outcome on 132111. The outcome letter states:

"If the degree is not in a highly relevant field, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the
last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to two years if
there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma level in a highly relevant field."

Though I've over 16 years of work experience, I've provided work documents for last 7 years, as they are highly relevant, but I've noticed, Vetassess has not considered first 2 years of experience, but, this was not my first job! :confused2: 

Only God knows or Vetassess team knows why these years were not counted as relevant work experience. 

Looking forward to your expert advise mates....what should I do now?

Regards,
Sanjay


----------



## ribi

cooljay2708 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I've have received negative outcome on 132111. The outcome letter states:
> 
> "If the degree is not in a highly relevant field, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the
> last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to two years if
> there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma level in a highly relevant field."
> 
> Though I've over 16 years of work experience, I've provided work documents for last 7 years, as they are highly relevant, but I've noticed, Vetassess has not considered first 2 years of experience, but, this was not my first job! :confused2:
> 
> Only God knows or Vetassess team knows why these years were not counted as relevant work experience.
> 
> Looking forward to your expert advise mates....what should I do now?
> 
> Regards,
> Sanjay


Dear,
Sorry to hear about that. Have you discussed with the assessor about the outcome and your disagreement? It seems Vetassess is strict on experience


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

cooljay2708 said:


> Hey Mates,
> 
> I've have received negative outcome on 132111. The outcome letter states:
> 
> "If the degree is not in a highly relevant field, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the
> last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to two years if
> there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma level in a highly relevant field."
> 
> Though I've over 16 years of work experience, I've provided work documents for last 7 years, as they are highly relevant, but I've noticed, Vetassess has not considered first 2 years of experience, but, this was not my first job! :confused2:
> 
> Only God knows or Vetassess team knows why these years were not counted as relevant work experience.
> 
> Looking forward to your expert advise mates....what should I do now?
> 
> Regards,
> Sanjay


Very sorry to hear about your results. Don't loose hope. Lodge a fresh full proof application. 

From 1st of Jan, Vetassess have changed their criteria's. However they should be reducing first 1 year of your experience as a part of training and not 2 full years. 

I would suggest you to take advisory service first and then lodge fresh application. Appealing the results will cost you almost equal to a fresh application which would still not assure a +ve outcome. 

I have a suggestion to people in this thread. Get in touch with your case officer before your results are out. There is no harm in doing so. Just call up and say I was checking ... if any additional documents are needed. Drive the conversation and make them understand how your degree + exp + occupation code matches. End up the conversion in 2-4 mins. They would not mind to talk to the person whose fate they are going to decide. 

This will give a chance to save yourself from receiving a -ve outcome (not applicable to all).


----------



## ribi

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Very sorry to hear about your results. Don't loose hope. Lodge a fresh full proof application.
> 
> From 1st of Jan, Vetassess have changed their criteria's. However they should be reducing first 1 year of your experience as a part of training and not 2 full years.
> 
> I would suggest you to take advisory service first and then lodge fresh application. Appealing the results will cost you almost equal to a fresh application which would still not assure a +ve outcome.
> 
> I have a suggestion to people in this thread. Get in touch with your case officer before your results are out. There is no harm in doing so. Just call up and say I was checking ... if any additional documents are needed. Drive the conversation and make them understand how your degree + exp + occupation code matches. End up the conversion in 2-4 mins. They would not mind to talk to the person whose fate they are going to decide.
> 
> This will give a chance to save yourself from receiving a -ve outcome (not applicable to all).


Hi dear, 
Is the case officer the person who generates the communication in the acknowledgement of documentation received? How can we speak to him/ her? Ask for the name, is it right?


----------



## greygoose

ribi said:


> Hi dear,
> Is the case officer the person who generates the communication in the acknowledgement of documentation received? How can we speak to him/ her? Ask for the name, is it right?


If you call them between 3-5 AET and provide the details of your case (case ref. no., DOB, and first and last names) to the person who initially picks the phone, they usually tell you who the case officer is and his/her name and put you through.


----------



## cooljay2708

Thanks for your suggestions Saurabh, but in my case I received a call last week from Vetassess officer and on weekend status changed to "Completed". And today EOD (Melbourne Time) I received this negative feedback. 

With regard to Advisory services, it will allow you to submit the last two employment details only. Though it was "...likely to get positive assessment..." comments in advisory service report, I received negative feedback that my skills doesn't meet the minimum requirements of the nominated occupation :-(

And above all, exclusion of 2 yrs from work experience is out of the world thinking by VET team...


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

ribi said:


> Hi dear,
> Is the case officer the person who generates the communication in the acknowledgement of documentation received? How can we speak to him/ her? Ask for the name, is it right?


Greygoose mentioned it right.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

cooljay2708 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions Saurabh, but in my case I received a call last week from Vetassess officer and on weekend status changed to "Completed". And today EOD (Melbourne Time) I received this negative feedback.
> 
> With regard to Advisory services, it will allow you to submit the last two employment details only. Though it was "...likely to get positive assessment..." comments in advisory service report, I received negative feedback that my skills doesn't meet the minimum requirements of the nominated occupation :-(
> 
> And above all, exclusion of 2 yrs from work experience is out of the world thinking by VET team...


Oh, so sorry to hear 'bout this. You mentioned you received a call on from the officer? What was that about? 

I'm sure you must have done ground work before selecting the occupation. Few thoughts though. 

Was your code matching with the degree you pursued? 
Is the experience in past 10 years matching with the occupation code? 
Is the exp in line with your degree/qualification? 
Are the roles and responsibilities in your job occupation matching with the course details of your degree? 
Are the courses/subjects matching with the description of occupation code?


----------



## cooljay2708

Now I'm sure that call was just an eye wash. Vetassess team member dialled me on my mobile and asked about my role and responsibilities with my current and previous employers, which I was expecting for my employers to get. None of them received any communication from VET, and within a day after call my application status has been changed to "Completed". I'm sure they haven't worked on my application during weekend, and today it published as "Negative".

Mates, don't know what should I do? Any insight in this regard would be highly appreciated.


----------



## ribi

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Greygoose mentioned it right.


Thank you mates

Do you think calling them halfway okie? I am into my 8 weeks and not sure if they have been working on my application or not


----------



## deeps03

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi Deep,
> 
> advisory service offered by vetassess is been used mailnly for the 2 main reasons, which are mentioned below.
> 
> 1- *NOT SURE OF YOUR OCCUPATION* : If you are not sure that in which ANZSCO CODE you should apply for the visa then advisory services comes handy for you as by looking at your documents and roles and responsibilities they will let you know the exact occupation under which you have the highest chances to be assessed positive
> 
> 2-*TO KNOW THE POSSIBILITY OF YOUR OUTCOME* : IF you already know your occupation and have all your docs ready for the assessment then if you opt for the advisory......they will let you know the possible outcome with the set of docs you have provided and also they will let you know if they require anything extra .........
> 
> Going for an advisory is always a WIN-WIN situation for the applicant and i encourage everyone to go for it
> 
> All the best!!



Hi Sameer
Thank you soo much for clarifying this..

Have you moved to Australia ?

How is life treating u there?

Regards
Deepa


----------



## sourabh.sakhare

ribi said:


> Thank you mates
> 
> Do you think calling them halfway okie? I am into my 8 weeks and not sure if they have been working on my application or not


If you are confident enough about your application is inline with all the supporting documents justifying your occupation code then wait for the results. If have any doubts you can call them up followed by an email.


----------



## padmakarrao

cooljay2708 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions Saurabh, but in my case I received a call last week from Vetassess officer and on weekend status changed to "Completed". And today EOD (Melbourne Time) I received this negative feedback. With regard to Advisory services, it will allow you to submit the last two employment details only. Though it was "...likely to get positive assessment..." comments in advisory service report, I received negative feedback that my skills doesn't meet the minimum requirements of the nominated occupation :-( And above all, exclusion of 2 yrs from work experience is out of the world thinking by VET team...


Hi Jay, i am so sorry to hear your news, it must have been shocking for you. I am unable to understand your core problem. By the way you are presenting your case it seems you are highly bothered with two years reduced from your experience. If i read your post correctly you said you showed last 7 years of relevant experience which i guess is in the immediate past, going by that even if they reduce your 2 years, you should still have 5 years of relevant experience in the past 5 years, which is good enough. If i read the negative mail sent, the meaning i gathered was that they were not convinced by your claim that in past 5 years you were employed in your occupation code for 3 years, which is their criteria.
I think you need to look back at the roles and responsibility letters that you had submitted for past 3 years and check if it matches well with the occupation code detail. This at times is a game of English, where how you present your occupation becomes more important.
Hope this will help you to think all over and go back to vet guys again with better preparation.
Regards


----------



## cooljay2708

Thanks for the advice mate, however, I have requested for detailed explanation of negative feedback and by reviewing their response, I've requested for time to discuss my roles and responsibilities with the assessment officer. I've received an email confirming my tele-conv request. Will keep you posted with further development in this regard. 

My docs are close match with the desired skills as described at www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/ .


----------



## AA189

cooljay2708 said:


> Thanks for the advice mate, however, I have requested for detailed explanation of negative feedback and by reviewing their response, I've requested for time to discuss my roles and responsibilities with the assessment officer. I've received an email confirming my tele-conv request. Will keep you posted with further development in this regard.
> 
> 
> Hi Sanjay,
> 
> Sorry for your negative outcome mate. I too received a Negative outcome today after almost 14 weeks of assessment. My outcome report seems to be made in a rush (looking at the sentence formations and same comments) as all my roles & responsibilities were rejected by giving the same explanation as:
> 
> "the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation"
> 
> That is the exact same script used by them. The same comment was just copy pasted for all the roles & responsibilities which I submitted inspite of my roles being highly relevant to the desired skills.
> 
> Can you please guide me how to proceed further? should I drop a mail them asking for a detailed explanation or should I directly call my case officer to discuss the issues?
> 
> Are you planing to apply for Review or Re assessment or Appeal?
> 
> Thanks in advance mate!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> A.Akanksh


----------



## ribi

AA189 said:


> cooljay2708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice mate, however, I have requested for detailed explanation of negative feedback and by reviewing their response, I've requested for time to discuss my roles and responsibilities with the assessment officer. I've received an email confirming my tele-conv request. Will keep you posted with further development in this regard.
> 
> 
> Hi Sanjay,
> 
> Sorry for your negative outcome mate. I too received a Negative outcome today after almost 14 weeks of assessment. My outcome report seems to be made in a rush (looking at the sentence formations and same comments) as all my roles & responsibilities were rejected by giving the same explanation as:
> 
> "the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation"
> 
> That is the exact same script used by them. The same comment was just copy pasted for all the roles & responsibilities which I submitted inspite of my roles being highly relevant to the desired skills.
> 
> Can you please guide me how to proceed further? should I drop a mail them asking for a detailed explanation or should I directly call my case officer to discuss the issues?
> 
> Are you planing to apply for Review or Re assessment or Appeal?
> 
> Thanks in advance mate!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> A.Akanksh
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Akanksh
> Did you provide them evidence of your job abilities which match with the codes in your occupation? Do they discuss with you or your employer about your tasks as it seems they need to know about the roles before deciding
Click to expand...


----------



## cooljay2708

Hi Akanksh, 

I would suggest raise a detailed explanation request online only. And if I'm not wrong you will hear from them next day itself. 

Let us know the script of detailed explanation. I'm sure that will match as well. I feel all occupations which are not in high demand are getting the same result (-ve).


----------



## samy25

hi can some body please advice that my sis vetassess status showing completed and from where i can click to see the out come?


----------



## padmakarrao

cooljay2708 said:


> Hi Akanksh, I would suggest raise a detailed explanation request online only. And if I'm not wrong you will hear from them next day itself. Let us know the script of detailed explanation. I'm sure that will match as well. I feel all occupations which are not in high demand are getting the same result (-ve).


Hi Jay,
VETASSESS is an independant body with no link yo DIBP, hence they are not really bothered with an occupation in demand or not. They will do assessment for any role, even though the role might be closed as per DIBP. negative results come as the officers out there do not understand all professions, which is obvious, as knowing about thousands of occupation is not humanly possible. For every occupation they have a defined job description, which they match with the role description provided by us, if key words and sentences match, they give positive outcome else negative. So its important to use a language which matches their role definition as given in their websites.


----------



## samy25

samy25 said:


> hi can some body please advice that my sis vetassess status showing completed and from where i can click to see the out come?


guys please advice


----------



## samy25

got a negative assessment and got same response like coolajay..

what i do not understand it that we matched it 101 percent with code responsibilities they published on website of DIBP.. then how the hell they can say that it is not matched.. totally messed up with vetasses.. totally shattered.. plz help guys.. or guide


----------



## Sameer1626

samy25 said:


> got a negative assessment and got same response like coolajay..
> 
> what i do not understand it that we matched it 101 percent with code responsibilities they published on website of DIBP.. then how the hell they can say that it is not matched.. totally messed up with vetasses.. totally shattered.. plz help guys.. or guide


Hi mate,

you have yourself gave the response of the question asked *" we matched it 101 percent with code responsibilities they published on website of DIBP.. then how the hell they can say that it is not matched"* ....*YOU SHOLD NEVER MATCH 100% OR SHOULDN'T COPY SAME TO SAME as given by DIBP*. 
They dont want your R&R to be exactly the same but it should match with them atleast 60%. Now if you give 100% the same then anyone can make out that the person has manipulated his/her R&R.

I hope you are getting me what i am trying to tell you........


----------



## ribi

samy25 said:


> got a negative assessment and got same response like coolajay..
> 
> what i do not understand it that we matched it 101 percent with code responsibilities they published on website of DIBP.. then how the hell they can say that it is not matched.. totally messed up with vetasses.. totally shattered.. plz help guys.. or guide


Hi Samy
When did the status change to completed and how long did it take for you to see the outcome? Did they have any verification call? Mine changed to completed yesterday too and I got the call a few minutes before that time. Just wonder how long will it take for me to view the outcome


----------



## ribi

Thank God I got the positive assessment result today. I am not very sure about the years of point test advice but it doesn't matter since I think I have enough points regardless of which number of years counted


----------



## sbsp

Congrats. What occupation?



ribi said:


> Thank God I got the positive assessment result today. I am not very sure about the years of point test advice but it doesn't matter since I think I have enough points regardless of which number of years counted


----------



## Jamil Sid

samy25 said:


> got a negative assessment and got same response like coolajay..
> 
> what i do not understand it that we matched it 101 percent with code responsibilities they published on website of DIBP.. then how the hell they can say that it is not matched.. totally messed up with vetasses.. totally shattered.. plz help guys.. or guide


samy don,t be loss hope,MANAGE YOUR ALL DOCUMENT AGAIN & MAKE RE ASSESMENT.nOW YOU ONLY PUT A e MAIL IN WHICH YOU ELABORATE YOUR CASE THEN SEE THERE RESPONCE.


----------



## mioeur

Very nice as well,....very generous, good forums as well.


----------



## greygoose

Hey guys, 

Does anyone know how the status changes in case of reassessment? In my vetassess account, it still shows negative from my initial assessment although I already submitted the SRG08 reassessment form and my additional evidence documents by email on 11th June (and the admin lady acknowledged receipt the same day as well by replying to my email).


----------



## Sameer1626

ribi said:


> Thank God I got the positive assessment result today. I am not very sure about the years of point test advice but it doesn't matter since I think I have enough points regardless of which number of years counted


Hey congratulations..........

you have cleared on of the most biggest hurdle of your Australian dreams....

All the best!!


----------



## funkyninja

Question, at what point will they start calling you or your employer? Is it possible that they don't call at all? And if they don't call is that a bad sign or vice versa? 

Mine just says "In progress," does that mean a CO has been assigned and is working on it? Or it's still waiting to be assigned to someone?


----------



## Jamil Sid

In my experience they was not cal to my employer at all or me .& at last i got the positive assessment.
I think its better to take first step with advisory service if its positive then go to Vetassess.


----------



## samy25

Jamil Sid said:


> samy don,t be loss hope,MANAGE YOUR ALL DOCUMENT AGAIN & MAKE RE ASSESMENT.nOW YOU ONLY PUT A e MAIL IN WHICH YOU ELABORATE YOUR CASE THEN SEE THERE RESPONCE.


reassessment or review?

i guess i have to opt review?

plus they ask me to provide additional doc for evidence. what can i do in this regards.

plz help


----------



## samy25

greygoose said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone know how the status changes in case of reassessment? In my vetassess account, it still shows negative from my initial assessment although I already submitted the SRG08 reassessment form and my additional evidence documents by email on 11th June (and the admin lady acknowledged receipt the same day as well by replying to my email).


u did reassessment or review?


----------



## greygoose

samy25 said:


> u did reassessment or review?


It was reassessment under new occupation.


----------



## Sameer1626

samy25 said:


> u did reassessment or review?


Hi,

its a review not a reassessment.


----------



## Sameer1626

funkyninja said:


> Question, at what point will they start calling you or your employer? Is it possible that they don't call at all? And if they don't call is that a bad sign or vice versa?
> 
> Mine just says "In progress," does that mean a CO has been assigned and is working on it? Or it's still waiting to be assigned to someone?


Hi mate,

it all depends on case to case.......if CO is satisfied with your docs and their genuinty they might not give you a call ever. 

Also they sometime pick the random cases for the external verification in that case they might send someone to visit your office it all depends on them as there's no such hard and fast rules.

All the Best!!


----------



## redington

my experience with VETASSESS is that they extremely professional and accurate... If you bachelor's degree is not related to your work ex, then thats a problem..their rules are simple and straight forward..if someone's profile is complex (that is different education, mixed type of work ex etc) then the results are definitely going vary big time..the more straight your profile and links between your education and work experience, the easier it is for both them and you... off course it needs to be genuine or they can catch it easily...


----------



## engfahmi

Negative outcome after 19 Week waiting :-(

Still they didn't send me the details.


----------



## greygoose

engfahmi said:


> Negative outcome after 19 Week waiting :-(
> 
> Still they didn't send me the details.


Sorry to hear that Engfahmi.....it sucks when they take so long and the outcome ends up negative......but don't lose hope, what you can do first is request a negative outcome explanation from your vetassess account as that should tell you why the outcome was negative.


----------



## Aplus

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum, this is a great place to be.

I have questions about vetassess skill assessment, and hope can get some help, specially from those had same experience.

My first question is, Architectural Draftsperson (ANZSCO Code 312111), I have 10 years experience in a highly relevant field to this nominated occupation, but my degree is in education. 

From vetassess :"If the qualification is not in a highly relevant field, two years of employment at an appropriate skill level, completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to one year if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Certificate IV level in a highly relevant field. "

In my case, I will need two years experience? and how vetassess determine it at an appropriate skill level? Can I get a positive assessment ? 
anyone who has a qualification not relevant to nominated occupation at all and get assessmet results can help?

thank you in advance


----------



## Aplus

Hi, me again!
my second question is how case officer determine work experience, does case officer follow the opinion of vetassess or make a decision himself?

The vetassess website says they do not have the final say on the points, it is up to case officers. Although they will give an option on my work experience, I wonder how important is vetassess opinion for case officer.

I have a friend who had a skill assessment from ACS, ACS deducted two years experience becuase he has an overseas qualification. But his case officer did not deduct that two years experience!!~~he is lucky. 

SO , I am a bit confused, if I get a reduced work experience from vetassess, I may lose 5 points or more


----------



## Sameer1626

Aplus said:


> Hi, me again!
> my second question is how case officer determine work experience, does case officer follow the opinion of vetassess or make a decision himself?
> 
> The vetassess website says they do not have the final say on the points, it is up to case officers. Although they will give an option on my work experience, I wonder how important is vetassess opinion for case officer.
> 
> I have a friend who had a skill assessment from ACS, ACS deducted two years experience becuase he has an overseas qualification. But his case officer did not deduct that two years experience!!~~he is lucky.
> 
> SO , I am a bit confused, if I get a reduced work experience from vetassess, I may lose 5 points or more


Hi mate,

How VET works and what they do this cant be tell by anyone......Whatever we tell is only from our experience and to some extent an educative guesses. Its better if you go for the VET Advisory services and let the best person to advise you.

All the best!!


----------



## someluckyclover

Hi! I would like to seek for educated opinion in my case. By profession, I am an occupational health and safety officer ( ANZSCO Code 251312 ) for an Engineering company in the Philippines. Basically, I already have 16 months total of work experience, full-time in my field. I have background in mechanical engineering but I graduated with a bachelor in arts degree. According to VETASSESS, I fall under Group A occupations which states:

_"Qualification/s*assessed*at*Australian*Bachelor*degree*or*higher*degree*with*a*highly*relevant*field*of*study*and*at*least*one*year of*postqualification*highly*relevant*employment*at*an*appropriate*skill*level*completed*in*the*last*five*years"_

I am quite confident that my qualification will be equal to an Australian Bachelor degree because I graduated from the finest university of my country and in addition, my occupation in particular has also a special note because in the Philippines, we do not have qualifications majoring in Occupational Health and Safety, thus:

_An*Occupational*Health*and*Safety*Adviser*develops,*implements*and*evaluates*risk
management*policies*and*programs,*trains*employees*in*occupation*health*and*safety
procedures,*monitors*and*audits*the*workplace,*and*records*and*investigates*incidents
to*ensure*safe*and*healthy*working*conditions.*Alternative*titles*for*this*occupation
include*Occupational*Health*and*Safety*Coordinator,*and*Occupational*Health*and
Safety*Officer*(ANZSCO).

A*highly*relevant*field*of*study*would*be*Occupational*Health*and*Safety*which*is*the
study*of*recognising,*evaluating*and*controlling*environmental*factors*associated*with
the*interaction*of*individuals*and*the*workplace*(ASCED).

*Qualifications*which*do*not*have*a*major*in*OH&S*will*be*considered*on*a*case-bycase
basis*provided*that*there*is*evidence*of*employment*which*is*assessed*as*highly
relevant*to*the*nominated*occupation*and*supported*by*inhouse*relevant*training*;*e.g.*a
qualification*in*building*and*construction*as*well*as*short*courses*and/or*licensing*in
OH&S,*combined*with*employment*in*a*construction*setting,*and*working*primarily*in*a
full-time*OH&S*role._

So, my question is given the fact that I all have these supporting documents and I still have continuous trainings from the Labor Department of the country, should I be worried about my 1 year qualification? Will they be deducting or requiring me more work experience because my qualification does not have any major in OHS? OR will the special case-to-case will save me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## someluckyclover

engfahmi said:


> Negative outcome after 19 Week waiting :-(
> 
> Still they didn't send me the details.


Can you share your nominated occupation and your qualifications as well?


----------



## someluckyclover

Mumbai2Aus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anybody have any information whether DIBP will impose a lesser years of experience than that mentioned in the VETASSESS skill assessment?
> 
> I have 3 years experience accepted by vetassess in the points test advisory letter. I had submitted for skill assessment in December 2014. I understand that from 2015, vetassess reduces 1 year from experience and gives a date deemed skilled. So will DIBP ask me to do another assessment or reduce a year from my PTA?
> I need the 5 points from experience to reach 60 points and am worried whether visa will get rejected in such a situation!
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Awin




Did VETASSESS reduced any year of experience from you? What does the date deemeed skilled means? I only have 1 year experience same with your occupation but if they will diminish all my experience, how can I be qualified then? Thanks!


----------



## Abhinav.brly

Hi Folk,
I look frwd to Apply for FIBM (149914). I hav 2 ques in Mind which required your kind clarif. 
1. I hav total exp of more then 10 years & that too with same org with MBA as qual. In Outcome letter of vetasses they have only assesed since 2012 to 2014 while the total docs since my joining 2005 was catered to them. In qualification they have mentioned " Field of study business Adminstration is highly relevant" 
In employment Assesed I have received Comment " Based on the evidence provided, at least 2 years of employment is assessed as higly relevant to the nomianed occup & completed at an appropriate skill level in the 5 years before the date of applying". Aw outcome is positive weather assesment of these 2 years assessed in assesment would play any role while claiming points on EOI. 
2. My occupation is lying in SA & its under special condition since Oct 14. Weather on 1st July It would open or chances are there that it would remain under special cond.



Sameer1626 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> How VET works and what they do this cant be tell by anyone......Whatever we tell is only from our experience and to some extent an educative guesses. Its better if you go for the VET Advisory services and let the best person to advise you.
> 
> All the best!!


----------



## rocky1234

Hello Guys,

I have been following the forum for a long time and I find the posts useful. 

I have applied for Vetassess assessment on 01/04/2015 for Chemist occupation. The status is still in progress.

What would you recommend me to do now? Do I need to contact them via phone or email asking for an update?

This question is to know whether the outcome will only be known if we initiate a contact from our end or irrespective of whether you contact them or not, the outcome will be provided when they want to?

I hope someone can clarify it..

Thanks,
Sai


----------



## funkyninja

Ok guys, I'm very panicky right now. I lodged with VET 5/23/2015. Today is 6/23/2015 and the status says completed, but there is no outcome stated. Is this good or bad????? 

I'm stressed out, and my heart won't stop pounding.


----------



## BNK0212

Hey Funky Ninja.. Your outcome should be updated by tomorrow, please keep checking. It's gonna be a long day and sleepless night for you. Most of us are through that already 

Hey, do you mind disclosing your occupation code? Outcome in 1 month isn't bad and I am hopeful it should be +ve. My best wishes are with you !!


----------



## deeps03

funkyninja said:


> Ok guys, I'm very panicky right now. I lodged with VET 5/23/2015. Today is 6/23/2015 and the status says completed, but there is no outcome stated. Is this good or bad?????
> 
> I'm stressed out, and my heart won't stop pounding.


Hey... I am sure it will be positive... and yeah shud be updated by tomm.. do let us know abt the outcome.. good luck


----------



## funkyninja

BNK0212 said:


> Hey Funky Ninja.. Your outcome should be updated by tomorrow, please keep checking. It's gonna be a long day and sleepless night for you. Most of us are through that already
> 
> Hey, do you mind disclosing your occupation code? Outcome in 1 month isn't bad and I am hopeful it should be +ve. My best wishes are with you !!


I know! I can't stop thinking about the possibilities. I will need some sort of a distraction. I did notice that I haven't gotten an email telling me that it's completed though. 

SOL – Actuary ANZSCO 224111


----------



## BNK0212

Ok Cool!

I am hoping it will be +ve as it was completed in very less timeline. You must have had very good documentation done, which resulted in quick completion. Don't worry, keep calm and hope for the best!!





funkyninja said:


> I know! I can't stop thinking about the possibilities. I will need some sort of a distraction. I did notice that I haven't gotten an email telling me that it's completed though.
> 
> SOL – Actuary ANZSCO 224111


----------



## deeps03

Abhinav.brly said:


> Hi Folk,
> I look frwd to Apply for FIBM (149914). I hav 2 ques in Mind which required your kind clarif.
> 1. I hav total exp of more then 10 years & that too with same org with MBA as qual. In Outcome letter of vetasses they have only assesed since 2012 to 2014 while the total docs since my joining 2005 was catered to them. In qualification they have mentioned " Field of study business Adminstration is highly relevant"
> In employment Assesed I have received Comment " Based on the evidence provided, at least 2 years of employment is assessed as higly relevant to the nomianed occup & completed at an appropriate skill level in the 5 years before the date of applying". Aw outcome is positive weather assesment of these 2 years assessed in assesment would play any role while claiming points on EOI.
> 2. My occupation is lying in SA & its under special condition since Oct 14. Weather on 1st July It would open or chances are there that it would remain under special cond.


Hey.. sharig this based on my research so far.. 
1. Basically the experience and profiles are matched with job description of the cod u r applyin for.. so they may have matched the roles in last 10 yrs but fpund 2 yrs as highly relevant.. hence in the eoi.. u may be able to claim 5 points if I am not mistaken.. pls recheck this
2. SA has these special conditions and mostly thy remove this for a couple of days from 1stjuly say abt a week and activate the conditions again.. although this depends on the occupation requirement and no one can predict this... u can either wait for it but do chk on 1t july itself.. or chk if there are any other states now offering sponsorship for the occupation

Hope this helps


----------



## Sameer1626

rocky1234 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have been following the forum for a long time and I find the posts useful.
> 
> I have applied for Vetassess assessment on 01/04/2015 for Chemist occupation. The status is still in progress.
> 
> What would you recommend me to do now? Do I need to contact them via phone or email asking for an update?
> 
> This question is to know whether the outcome will only be known if we initiate a contact from our end or irrespective of whether you contact them or not, the outcome will be provided when they want to?
> 
> I hope someone can clarify it..
> 
> Thanks,
> Sai



Hi Rocky,

Dont worry mate, have some patience 

When they will be done with your application they'll let you know the outcome on their own.


----------



## Sameer1626

Abhinav.brly said:


> Hi Folk,
> I look frwd to Apply for FIBM (149914). I hav 2 ques in Mind which required your kind clarif.
> 1. I hav total exp of more then 10 years & that too with same org with MBA as qual. In Outcome letter of vetasses they have only assesed since 2012 to 2014 while the total docs since my joining 2005 was catered to them. In qualification they have mentioned " Field of study business Adminstration is highly relevant"
> In employment Assesed I have received Comment " Based on the evidence provided, at least 2 years of employment is assessed as higly relevant to the nomianed occup & completed at an appropriate skill level in the 5 years before the date of applying". Aw outcome is positive weather assesment of these 2 years assessed in assesment would play any role while claiming points on EOI.
> 2. My occupation is lying in SA & its under special condition since Oct 14. Weather on 1st July It would open or chances are there that it would remain under special cond.


Hi mate,

please find the revert below.

1- Vet only considers the last 5 years of experience for the skill assessment. If you want to claim the points for the work exp of more than 5 years then you have to go the *point test advice*

2- I hope it gets opened as normal but changes to Special conditions very closely. You will have to check the same at your end as well.

All the best!!


----------



## cocomart

I applied for a health promotion office assessment. I have a bachelors degree in nursing with an assiciate health science degree. 5 years work experience as a company nurse also doing health and wellness program for employees. Anyone in the same boat???? 

My manager got a call from vetassess yesterday for employment verfication. Duties and responsibilities.


----------



## someluckyclover

cocomart said:


> I applied for a health promotion office assessment. I have a bachelors degree in nursing with an assiciate health science degree. 5 years work experience as a company nurse also doing health and wellness program for employees. Anyone in the same boat????
> 
> My manager got a call from vetassess yesterday for employment verfication. Duties and responsibilities.



When did you apply?


----------



## rocky1234

Hello Guys,

I have received an update from Vetassess (Chemist occupation) asking me to upload a document for Employment duties evidence. I have 5 yrs of experience in the same organization. I joined as an analyst and promoted as a senior analyst. 

They asked me to provide a certificate with exact dates for each designation and exact roles and responsibilities for each.

I have submitted the evidence as sr. analyst and roles and resp for that only.

So will it be sufficient in the following format?

Analyst - from and to dates

Roles and responsibilities

Sr, Analyst - From to present

Roles and responsibilities.

If any one can give more info regarding this then I can ask my company to prepare one in the same format.

Thanks in advance,
Sai


----------



## sandysworld

Sai, if you can get the same info on the company letter head (Analyst - from and to dates Roles and responsibilities Sr, Analyst - From to present Roles and responsibilities). with the authorized signatures. that should be more than enough.



rocky1234 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have received an update from Vetassess (Chemist occupation) asking me to upload a document for Employment duties evidence. I have 5 yrs of experience in the same organization. I joined as an analyst and promoted as a senior analyst.
> 
> They asked me to provide a certificate with exact dates for each designation and exact roles and responsibilities for each.
> 
> I have submitted the evidence as sr. analyst and roles and resp for that only.
> 
> So will it be sufficient in the following format?
> 
> Analyst - from and to dates
> 
> Roles and responsibilities
> 
> Sr, Analyst - From to present
> 
> Roles and responsibilities.
> 
> If any one can give more info regarding this then I can ask my company to prepare one in the same format.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Sai


----------



## rocky1234

Thanks Sandy.. Will ask for that..


----------



## deeps03

I dont know how to ask the letter of current role and responsibilities frm the current organisation.. I cant disclose it to them abt this.. I wonder wat did u guys say to ur current employers for obtaining the letter.. any suggestions?


----------



## sbsp

deeps03 said:


> I dont know how to ask the letter of current role and responsibilities frm the current organisation.. I cant disclose it to them abt this.. I wonder wat did u guys say to ur current employers for obtaining the letter.. any suggestions?


Hi,

I suggest you write a statutory declaration. List 5 main tasks (and make sure these are close to the ANZSCO description but not a complete copy). U would however need to explain why u cant get the statement from your employer and u would need additional evidence such as an official job description to support the stat dec. 

You could also try approaching your employer saying that u are applying for Australian migration. In my experience employers are helpful, remember they need u as much as u need them. And they also know that its not a short process to get the Aus PR, so they are usually not worried that u would be leaving any time soon.

Good luck.


----------



## sbsp

funkyninja said:


> Ok guys, I'm very panicky right now. I lodged with VET 5/23/2015. Today is 6/23/2015 and the status says completed, but there is no outcome stated. Is this good or bad????? I'm stressed out, and my heart won't stop pounding.


Hi.

Whats the outcome, please share .


----------



## samy25

hi All, as i discussed before, my sister is about to lodge the review today .. what more she is going to submit is following , please i request all of you to give your feed back if any thing more can strong her case,: (she got negitive cause they are not satisfied from her interview they conducted )

1- her official email address , she is declaring to them
2- her job card mentioning occupation
3- her job contract
4- once again letter from director listing duties.

please guide what else she should do.

may you all get the best in life.


----------



## sbsp

samy25 said:


> hi All, as i discussed before, my sister is about to lodge the review today .. what more she is going to submit is following , please i request all of you to give your feed back if any thing more can strong her case,: (she got negitive cause they are not satisfied from her interview they conducted ) 1- her official email address , she is declaring to them 2- her job card mentioning occupation 3- her job contract 4- once again letter from director listing duties. please guide what else she should do. may you all get the best in life.


Hi Samy,

As u say she is submitting her review i would suggest giving as much new information as possible. If they were not satisfied with the statement of service or reference check make sure u strengthen this with additional evidence. Example being an official job description from the company, contracts/scope of work with clients, recommendations from clients specifying what she did for them. I'm not sure what occupation ur sister is under so cant really give more advice.


----------



## engfahmi

Hi Dears, Have anyone got Positive results after review? How long period did it took?


----------



## deeps03

sbsp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I suggest you write a statutory declaration. List 5 main tasks (and make sure these are close to the ANZSCO description but not a complete copy). U would however need to explain why u cant get the statement from your employer and u would need additional evidence such as an official job description to support the stat dec.
> 
> You could also try approaching your employer saying that u are applying for Australian migration. In my experience employers are helpful, remember they need u as much as u need them. And they also know that its not a short process to get the Aus PR, so they are usually not worried that u would be leaving any time soon.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank u.. I was thinking of stat decl too..is there any format for stat decl?


----------



## samy25

sbsp said:


> Hi Samy,
> 
> As u say she is submitting her review i would suggest giving as much new information as possible. If they were not satisfied with the statement of service or reference check make sure u strengthen this with additional evidence. Example being an official job description from the company, contracts/scope of work with clients, recommendations from clients specifying what she did for them. I'm not sure what occupation ur sister is under so cant really give more advice.


thank you for your response. we are trying to provide official job description and a different letter from employer listed daily duties plus job card etc.
i was thinking for statutory declaration but do not from where i can get it.. plus she has contract renewed every three years. then should she submit all contracts or the latest one?

any one who submit the review and got positive , please also guide.. this is our last chance and many here in same boat. please guide guys


----------



## someluckyclover

Hello anyone, what is your opinion about following up VETASSESS on the 12th Week of my Active Application? I have read that others waited for more than 12 weeks but as per stated on their website, they gave 10-12 weeks of timeframe for the assessment. I will be visiting Australia probably on August, in Melbourne to be exact. I hope to give them a call or visit to their office for follow up.


----------



## jitin81

someluckyclover said:


> Hello anyone, what is your opinion about following up VETASSESS on the 12th Week of my Active Application? I have read that others waited for more than 12 weeks but as per stated on their website, they gave 10-12 weeks of timeframe for the assessment. I will be visiting Australia probably on August, in Melbourne to be exact. I hope to give them a call or visit to their office for follow up.


Hi.

My application also completed 12 weeks this weekend. I called them up at the beginning of week and asked them status. They said it will take another 4-6 weeks. I told them that it already 11 weeks and the TAT mentioned on your site is 12 weeks. Moreover, the lists would be out by 1st july and there is an urgency. The officer said she has approved my case for urgent processing and I will get the result in 1-2 weeks time.


----------



## someluckyclover

Hi.

My application also completed 12 weeks this weekend. I called them up at the beginning of week and asked them status. They said it will take another 4-6 weeks. I told them that it already 11 weeks and the TAT mentioned on your site is 12 weeks. Moreover, the lists would be out by 1st july and there is an urgency. The officer said she has approved my case for urgent processing and I will get the result in 1-2 weeks time.[/QUOTE]

So do you mean that your application will take around 14 weeks maximum? Or have you received the result now?


----------



## engfahmi

Hi Dears,

If my degree is not related to my occupation, will there be chance for me to get Positive Assessment??


----------



## engfahmi

???


----------



## greygoose

engfahmi said:


> Hi Dears,
> 
> If my degree is not related to my occupation, will there be chance for me to get Positive Assessment??


Hey Engfahmi, I believe enough relevant work experience does substitute for lack of relevant education based on the levels that VETASSESS use for each general occupation. It would be useful if someone with more experience and knowledge could shed light on this as I'm not 100% sure what I said is true.


----------



## sbsp

deeps03 said:


> Thank u.. I was thinking of stat decl too..is there any format for stat decl?


Just google the Australian format, thats what we did but we r still waiting for our result.


----------



## sbsp

samy25 said:


> thank you for your response. we are trying to provide official job description and a different letter from employer listed daily duties plus job card etc. i was thinking for statutory declaration but do not from where i can get it.. plus she has contract renewed every three years. then should she submit all contracts or the latest one? any one who submit the review and got positive , please also guide.. this is our last chance and many here in same boat. please guide guys


Hi Samy,

I dont think the problem is that they dont trust she was working with the company. From your explanation the dont think her experience is meeting the level they expect for that occupation. So I think what you need to focus on r the roles and responsibilities that she is/was handling. Anything which can prove that she was doing the work she is claiming. If she can get the company's clients to write a recommendation with the work she did for them. Get any type of official document which would specify the work she did and her name. 

Please share the occupation she is applying under, its difficult to give advise when we dont know the job.

As for the Statutory declaration, it wont mean anything without the supporting documents, like mentioned above. Format you can google and u need to get this signed by a lawyer or a embassy official or someone who is authorized to whiteness the same.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sbsp

Hi,

To help anyone who is in facing the same problem like I was for the last few months.

If anyone is in Dubai and doing the application on their own. You can get your documents "True Copy" certified and Statutory Declarations whitenessed in the Australian Consulate for free. They will do any document which is an original except for payslips and bank statements. 

Just thought i'd share my experience as it would have costed a fortune to get this done by a lawyer as we have no notary public who will do it.

Just email them at dubai dot admin @ dfat dot gov dot au and ask for an appointment (they are available only Thursdays 9-12).


----------



## Sameer1626

engfahmi said:


> Hi Dears,
> 
> If my degree is not related to my occupation, will there be chance for me to get Positive Assessment??


Whats your occupation code??


----------



## engfahmi

251312 - ohs


----------



## Sameer1626

engfahmi said:


> 251312 - ohs


Please find the details below for your occupation.



> *Skill Level 1 *: Occupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.


----------



## sbsp

Hi everyone.

Just need some info. We submitted and made the payment on June 19th. The status changed on the 23rd to lodged. Uploaded the docs on the 25th. Today it changed to in progress. Anyone that can give me an idea of when we can expect a result? Didnt expect it to move along this fast but then again dont really know what "in progress" means.


----------



## greygoose

sbsp said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Just need some info. We submitted and made the payment on June 19th. The status changed on the 23rd to lodged. Uploaded the docs on the 25th. Today it changed to in progress. Anyone that can give me an idea of when we can expect a result? Didnt expect it to move along this fast but then again dont really know what "in progress" means.


These days thats usually standard procedure from VETASSESS. Back in February, my status also changed to 'In Progress' in three days after uploading all my documents. The final outcome took another 14 weeks though, and through all that time the status stayed the same. I think each case is different, for example I've seen people post on here about getting there results in one month to six weeks while others take much longer. I think the current processing timeline is probably around 12-14 weeks.


----------



## sbsp

greygoose said:


> These days thats usually standard procedure from VETASSESS. Back in February, my status also changed to 'In Progress' in three days after uploading all my documents. The final outcome took another 14 weeks though, and through all that time the status stayed the same. I think each case is different, for example I've seen people post on here about getting there results in one month to six weeks while others take much longer. I think the current processing timeline is probably around 12-14 weeks.


. Thanks for the feedback, i thought it was actually in progress. Guess we will have to wait like everyone else.

Dont understand why they cant update the actual status of the application. Anyway what to say...


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

rocky1234 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have been following the forum for a long time and I find the posts useful.
> 
> I have applied for Vetassess assessment on 01/04/2015 for Chemist occupation. The status is still in progress.
> 
> What would you recommend me to do now? Do I need to contact them via phone or email asking for an update?
> 
> This question is to know whether the outcome will only be known if we initiate a contact from our end or irrespective of whether you contact them or not, the outcome will be provided when they want to?
> 
> I hope someone can clarify it..
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sai


Hello Sai,

Even we have lodged a vetassess skills assessment around the same time (4th April 2015) and havent received the outcome yet. So dont worry. Fingers crossed.. Everything will come out well...


----------



## ribi

sbsp said:


> Congrats. What occupation?


Hi, sorry for late reply. I applied under University Lecturer, I am doing a PhD in Melbourne and wish to stay under Victorian graduates. I apply under a registered migration agent, who is very helpful and providing very professional help


----------



## rocky1234

Hello all,

My Assessment status has been changed to completed today.

Can I expect the outcome in one day? Do we receive calls once the status is changed to completed?

Fingers crossed

Sai


----------



## greygoose

rocky1234 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My Assessment status has been changed to completed today.
> 
> Can I expect the outcome in one day? Do we receive calls once the status is changed to completed?
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> Sai


Yes, you should be able to see the outcome and download the letter in one day but since today is a Friday, I think you might see it on Monday. No, you don't receive any calls once it is changed to completed. Hope you get a positive assessment!


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Thats breaking news Sai ... Hope you get a good news soon... The weekend is going to b long for you... Fingers crossed....


----------



## rocky1234

Thanks guys.. Will be waiting for it and yes this weekend is gonna be long..


----------



## Sameer1626

rocky1234 said:


> thanks guys.. Will be waiting for it and yes this weekend is gonna be long..


all the very best mate....!!


----------



## ichoosetoshine

Hello all..

I need clarification whether to submit a statutory declaration even if the evidence for employment includes the following:
-regular Certificate of Employment without duties listed
-reference letter from previous colleagues/superiors with duties listed
-job description
-tax return
-all payslips

Thank you so much!!


----------



## someluckyclover

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hello all..
> 
> I need clarification whether to submit a statutory declaration even if the evidence for employment includes the following:
> -regular Certificate of Employment without duties listed
> -reference letter from previous colleagues/superiors with duties listed
> -job description
> -tax return
> -all payslips
> 
> Thank you so much!!


*I think those docus are already sufficient as proof of employment. What's your nominated occupation, if you don't mind? *


----------



## ichoosetoshine

someluckyclover said:


> *I think those docus are already sufficient as proof of employment. What's your nominated occupation, if you don't mind? *


Thank you! I'm nominating 'Internal Auditor'. Great to know that.  I've included other docs pertaining to my employment too. Everything that I have here. Lol


----------



## someluckyclover

ichoosetoshine said:


> Thank you! I'm nominating 'Internal Auditor'. Great to know that.  I've included other docs pertaining to my employment too. Everything that I have here. Lol


*Alright Kababayan. I hope you'll get your favored result in time *


----------



## ichoosetoshine

I also have another question.. My total work experience is 5 years.. out of this, 1.5 year doing accounting works and 3.5 years in internal auditing. With the recent changes, I'm worried that they would only consider my 3.5 years experience then they would have to deduct another year to satisfy the "additional qualification" after completing my degree, which in result would give me a result of only 2.5 years of working experience. Have I understood it correctly?

I really wish they would recognise my background as accountant. I plan to create a matrix that would compare their prescribed job description and my actual job description. 

Thank you again


----------



## ichoosetoshine

someluckyclover said:


> *Alright Kababayan. I hope you'll get your favored result in time *


Hello Kabayan! Glad to see you hear.  Thank you!! You're very close to visa grant na. Congratulations in advance


----------



## sbsp

ichoosetoshine said:


> I also have another question.. My total work experience is 5 years.. out of this, 1.5 year doing accounting works and 3.5 years in internal auditing. With the recent changes, I'm worried that they would only consider my 3.5 years experience then they would have to deduct another year to satisfy the "additional qualification" after completing my degree, which in result would give me a result of only 2.5 years of working experience. Have I understood it correctly? I really wish they would recognise my background as accountant. I plan to create a matrix that would compare their prescribed job description and my actual job description. Thank you again


 Hi, My understanding is that the experience needs to be in the same unit group (highly relevant field) in order to be considered to ur points test results. As Accounting is not in the same group as Auditing i would expect you not to get credit for those 1.5 years. The good thing is that you could hold off in your skill assessment for another few months and then apply if you need the experience to add up. Remember that the time is ticking while u r waiting for them to complete it, so they will give you the extra time until result is issued. Hope this helps


----------



## someluckyclover

ichoosetoshine said:


> Hello Kabayan! Glad to see you hear.  Thank you!! You're very close to visa grant na. Congratulations in advance


Actually Kabayan, I'm till waiting for my result also in VETASSESS. It will be my 2nd month of waiting. Some of the details with my signature are my steps after the vetassess. After the VETASSESS decision, I can now proceed with the VISA. All the best.


----------



## sbsp

rocky1234 said:


> Thanks guys.. Will be waiting for it and yes this weekend is gonna be long..


Any news on your result? Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## rocky1234

Nope.. I havent heard from them yet.. Waitingggg


----------



## sbsp

rocky1234 said:


> Nope.. I havent heard from them yet.. Waitingggg


Seriously must be killing u. Website was down for some updates, maybe you should check after they finish (7.30PM AET).... Keep us updated


----------



## rocky1234

I am expecting a response tomorrow as the current time is out of office hours..


----------



## jitin81

Hi.

I got my positive assessment today after a long wait of 14 weeks. But of no use as there are presently no vacancies for FIA 222311.


----------



## rocky1234

Hello guys,

I have just received positive assessment for my skills(chemist).

Thanks for all your support. Need to lodge EOI.

Sai


----------



## sbsp

rocky1234 said:


> Hello guys, I have just received positive assessment for my skills(chemist). Thanks for all your support. Need to lodge EOI. Sai


Yeeey congrats


----------



## someluckyclover

rocky1234 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have just received positive assessment for my skills(chemist).
> 
> Thanks for all your support. Need to lodge EOI.
> 
> Sai





jitin81 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I got my positive assessment today after a long wait of 14 weeks. But of no use as there are presently no vacancies for FIA 222311.



Congratulations!


----------



## sbsp

jitin81 said:


> Hi. I got my positive assessment today after a long wait of 14 weeks. But of no use as there are presently no vacancies for FIA 222311.


Congrats on the assessment. Dont loose hope, there is WA if you can manage to get a job offer for 12 months. If not that then there is the temp 457 with employer sponsor or the 186 permanent employer sponsor. Where there's a will there's a way


----------



## engfahmi

Congrats Dears


----------



## deepgill

Hello friends.. i am asking a question behalf of my friend. He had his vetaassess interview for cook on 11 june,but still waiting for his result.
Could anybody tell me please when he can get?


----------



## Naveedh

which others documents should i attached along with my refrence letter / experience letter. i mean how many monthly pay slips. i have 8 years experience so do i have to submit all of the payslip or few months would b enough.
secondly there is a change in the designation mentioned in my appointment letter and my reference letter, do i really have to submit appointment letter cox i know it would cox confusion. 
i planning to attach following documents with my experience ceritficate:
1. last 6 months pay slip.
2. bank statement for 5 years
3. Last pay certificate from my employer ( federal government)

are they enough?


----------



## engfahmi

I think is enough Naveedh.


----------



## IA VET

Hi does anybody applied as internal auditor in vetassess?

Please share how they evaluated your qualification.

in sgr1 form, you are asked on thesis or major project, during my college days i dont have thesis but only feasibility study.
Does it belong to major project item?

Another question is that if i cant remember the title anymore of the feasibility study i made( that is way back 11 years ago), hence, i cant give data on the form. Does it materially affect the assessment to be made by vetassess?

Can somebody help me with this because i am stack to this and i am about to lodge my application to VET.


----------



## IA VET

Anybody applying as internal auditor in vetassess and successfully got a positive assessment, please share how did you do it..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## IA VET

ichoosetoshine said:


> someluckyclover said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think those docus are already sufficient as proof of employment. What's your nominated occupation, if you don't mind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm nominating 'Internal Auditor'. Great to know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've included other docs pertaining to my employment too. Everything that I have here. Lol
Click to expand...


Hi i am trying to apply as internal auditor, 
I have a concern regarding on thesis or major project items, i dont have thesis but feasibility study during my college. One prolem is i dont remember anymore the tile of feasibility study because it was 11 years ago.

if i will leave blank this item, would it affect vetassess assessment?


----------



## ajc.chow

Hi All,
I am new to this forum and i have a query regarding my assessment received from VETASSESS. I have applied for HR Advisor Occupation and got my assessment as POSITIVE. My question is I have been working in HRA position since January 2009 till now which is approx. 6.5 years and sent my experience letter with the JDs to VETASSESS mentioning that info. But in my assessment report they have only considered my work experience from 2012 till now which is around 3.5. They have minus my 3 years work experience straight away from 2009-2012 saying that _*"The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have been assessed as not at an appropriate skill level and not closely related to the nominated occupation of Human Resource Adviser (ANZSCO Code: 223111)" *_whereas as i have been performing the same JDs till 2009 to 2015.

Can any one tell me what should i do because with 3.5 years work experience i can claim 05 point for work experience but if i claim my 6.5 years work experience i will get 10 points. 

Because at the moment i have 50 points with 3.5 years work experience but if i get my 6.5 years work experience my points would reach to 55 and that will help me to apply for 190 SS rather than 489 SS.

Any advice / suggestion will be greatly helpful.


----------



## ajc.chow

Naveedh said:


> which others documents should i attached along with my refrence letter / experience letter. i mean how many monthly pay slips. i have 8 years experience so do i have to submit all of the payslip or few months would b enough.
> secondly there is a change in the designation mentioned in my appointment letter and my reference letter, do i really have to submit appointment letter cox i know it would cox confusion.
> i planning to attach following documents with my experience ceritficate:
> 1. last 6 months pay slip.
> 2. bank statement for 5 years
> 3. Last pay certificate from my employer ( federal government)
> 
> are they enough?


There is no need of sending bank statement; have provided last 6 months payslips for my assessment to VETASSESS.


----------



## ajc.chow

samy25 said:


> hi All, as i discussed before, my sister is about to lodge the review today .. what more she is going to submit is following , please i request all of you to give your feed back if any thing more can strong her case,: (she got negitive cause they are not satisfied from her interview they conducted )
> 
> 1- her official email address , she is declaring to them
> 2- her job card mentioning occupation
> 3- her job contract
> 4- once again letter from director listing duties.
> 
> please guide what else she should do.
> 
> may you all get the best in life.


I have provided following things for my Assessment to VETASSESS.
1. All experience letter stating designation, total years of work experience and total hours worker per week.
2. All the job description that you have performed against your nominated occupation.
3. Last 6 months salary slips.
4. Passport certified copy from Notary public
5. Any Trainings done that is relevant to your occupation and Job

Hope this helps..If i found any other thing useful i will share it too..


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Hello friends, 

My husband's employer got the verification call from vetassess today. By when can we expect the results?


----------



## Naveedh

There is a special requirement for pakistani applicants th8 they have to send their qualifications through their education institute verified in sealed envelope. My university is saying they will verifiy my degree and put in an envelope sealed by them. and then i have to send it to the organization i.e. vetassess in my case. 
how to send it to vetassess, is there special number or application number which has to be mentioned on the envelope and is it okay if i send the envelope sealed by the intstitue?


----------



## ajc.chow

Put your VeTassess application reference number While sending your educational documents to VeTassess after getting verified your degree from your university. I did the same when I lodged my skill assessment application to vetassess.


----------



## Naveedh

according to latest update i mean keeping in view changes effective from 1st january 2015 , i have 11 years of experience so will the vetassess assess all of my experience or only five years of experience. do i have to refer to point advisroy service for additional experience i.e. more than 5 years? 
the confusion is created because it is written on point advisory th8 vetassess will be assessing the experience within the ten years window but i there is no such thing on the vetassess like this.


----------



## valsanail

*Vetassess and points*

Dear forum members, I am done with my vetassess assessment, but just now a question (may be stupid, but if I don't clarify I won't sleep) stroke in my mind, besides, i notice too many people become worried with this matter. All know that Vetassess assesses last 5 years of experience, but does this mean that we can claim points for 8 and more years in EOI, while applying for ss and DIBP, even if in assessment they write that the last 5 year experience is assessed? I mean for example if someone does not have points test advise where they mention all the experience..


----------



## IA VET

Hi sukhmeetskaur, can you recall when did your husband submitted his application to vetassess?

I just want to know the possible time when probably vetassess will call because i just recently submitted my application.

May i know also what questions / verification has been asked to his employer?


Thanks,

Robe


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

IA VET said:


> Hi sukhmeetskaur, can you recall when did your husband submitted his application to vetassess?
> 
> I just want to know the possible time when probably vetassess will call because i just recently submitted my application.
> 
> May i know also what questions / verification has been asked to his employer?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Robe


Hello Robe, 

We had applied on 7th april and uploaded all the documents by 17th april. The call came on 14th of july which is just 3 days less than 3 months... Questions were asked related to employment like designation, time span of the job, job responsibilities etc...


----------



## ajc.chow

valsanail said:


> Dear forum members, I am done with my vetassess assessment, but just now a question (may be stupid, but if I don't clarify I won't sleep) stroke in my mind, besides, i notice too many people become worried with this matter. All know that Vetassess assesses last 5 years of experience, but does this mean that we can claim points for 8 and more years in EOI, while applying for ss and DIBP, even if in assessment they write that the last 5 year experience is assessed? I mean for example if someone does not have points test advise where they mention all the experience..


Valsanail; there is a simple rule which VETASSESS has started to implement you can only those years of work experience which is accepted by VETASSESS at time of your assessment. Meaning you will not claim work experience which is not accepted by VETASSESS. Like i have 6.5 years of work experience but in my assessment they have accepted only 3.5 years as appropriate so i will claim only that experience. If we mention our experience which is not accessed by VETASSESS will also be not acceptable by case officer later when he/she actually calculate your points and sent invitation. 
I hope it helps...


----------



## ajc.chow

Naveedh said:


> according to latest update i mean keeping in view changes effective from 1st january 2015 , i have 11 years of experience so will the vetassess assess all of my experience or only five years of experience. do i have to refer to point advisroy service for additional experience i.e. more than 5 years?
> the confusion is created because it is written on point advisory th8 vetassess will be assessing the experience within the ten years window but i there is no such thing on the vetassess like this.


Dear Naveed,
The thing is that what are you claiming suppose if you want to claim 10 years of experience you have to submit its proof to VETASSESS its upto vetassess as per their new rule to assess your experience. like i have more than 5 years of experience and i also claimed points of more than 5 years but they assessed that my experience level is only 3.5 years out of those 5 years are acceptable as skilled and thus awarded me point accordingly. 
I hope it helps...
for more detail u can call me. i will message u my no in ur inbox.


----------



## ajc.chow

ajc.chow said:


> Put your VeTassess application reference number While sending your educational documents to VeTassess after getting verified your degree from your university. I did the same when I lodged my skill assessment application to vetassess.


One more thing i forgot to mention i submit my application online..i got the reference no at the time it submit and than used the same reference no at the time of sending documents from the university.
if you have degree of Punjab university Lahore; you have to request them to mention you reference no at the time of sending your documents to VETASSESS because they will not let you send your documents by yourself.


----------



## sbsp

Hi everyone. Anybody who knows the current processing times? On the website is says 10-12 weeks....


----------



## valsanail

ajc.chow said:


> valsanail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear forum members, I am done with my vetassess assessment, but just now a question (may be stupid, but if I don't clarify I won't sleep) stroke in my mind, besides, i notice too many people become worried with this matter. All know that Vetassess assesses last 5 years of experience, but does this mean that we can claim points for 8 and more years in EOI, while applying for ss and DIBP, even if in assessment they write that the last 5 year experience is assessed? I mean for example if someone does not have points test advise where they mention all the experience..
> 
> 
> 
> Valsanail; there is a simple rule which VETASSESS has started to implement you can only those years of work experience which is accepted by VETASSESS at time of your assessment. Meaning you will not claim work experience which is not accepted by VETASSESS. Like i have 6.5 years of work experience but in my assessment they have accepted only 3.5 years as appropriate so i will claim only that experience. If we mention our experience which is not accessed by VETASSESS will also be not acceptable by case officer later when he/she actually calculate your points and sent invitation.
> I hope it helps...
Click to expand...

I don't understand you, because in points test advice they mention that i can claim points strarting from 10 years period. And for example if it's according to you, then who can at all claim 8+ years points?


----------



## edbi

Hi everyone! First post!
I would like your opinion about my situation.
I am a chemical engineer, with a master degree in environmental Science and post graduation in safety engineer. My experience after safety engineer post graduation as a safety advisor is of 8 years.
I have payslips, tax declarations, reference letters and so on.
The point is that I lodged my application as safety adviser (251312) on May 4th and since the it is "in progress". Almost 11 weeks waiting.
What do you think? What are the chances of a +ve assessment?


----------



## IA VET

sukhmeetskaur said:


> IA VET said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sukhmeetskaur, can you recall when did your husband submitted his application to vetassess?
> 
> I just want to know the possible time when probably vetassess will call because i just recently submitted my application.
> 
> May i know also what questions / verification has been asked to his employer?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Robe
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Robe,
> 
> We had applied on 7th april and uploaded all the documents by 17th april. The call came on 14th of july which is just 3 days less than 3 months... Questions were asked related to employment like designation, time span of the job, job responsibilities etc...
Click to expand...


Thanks suskmeetskaur for the info.


----------



## IA VET

For those who submitted/will be submitting their application this july, please post here so we can help each other in tracking the status we get from vet. 

Also any concerns and communication we will have with vet.

looking forward to hearing from you guys.

Wish us luck!


----------



## danielm

Hi, I have lodged my application to vetassess on June 6th and next day they were asked my agent to send the clear copy of passport which had not been cleared . After that no message from them .Anybody know normally how long will take to get the result ?


----------



## IA VET

danielm said:


> Hi, I have lodged my application to vetassess on June 6th and next day they were asked my agent to send the clear copy of passport which had not been cleared . After that no message from them .Anybody know normally how long will take to get the result ?


As i read from this thread 10-12 weeks but others went to as far as 16 weeks.


----------



## Jamil Sid

danielm said:


> Hi, I have lodged my application to vetassess on June 6th and next day they were asked my agent to send the clear copy of passport which had not been cleared . After that no message from them .Anybody know normally how long will take to get the result ?


Dear Dani,
They are also asked me the same stuff after I send them my pasport copy they never contact me back and after 10 week got my positive assessment.It was better If you apply there by yourself.


----------



## ajc.chow

Jamil I got the same request for providing a notarised copy of passport and after 3 months have got my positive assessment.


----------



## edbi

*Vetassess timeline*

I got my application "in progress" on May 4th. Since then I had no call or asking for any additional information.
I am waiting there are 11 weeks and have no idea what is going on or even if they allready looked to the documents I lodged.


----------



## Sameer1626

edbi said:


> I got my application "in progress" on May 4th. Since then I had no call or asking for any additional information.
> I am waiting there are 11 weeks and have no idea what is going on or even if they allready looked to the documents I lodged.


VET usually takes 12-16 weeks to give an outcome......

have patience and all the very best buddy!!


----------



## engfahmi

Hi Dears, any one got positive reassessment results after negative outcome first time? 
Am so worried :-(
You prayers please.


----------



## AM

Yes I did . But it wasn't easy and I got it reverted the same day


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Finally we have received a positive assessment from vetassess today after a wait period of exactly 13 weeks.... So so happy..... 

What next now?


----------



## sbsp

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Finally we have received a positive assessment from vetassess today after a wait period of exactly 13 weeks.... So so happy..... What next now?


Congrats!!!

So is your English language test done? If not thats next. If yes then lodge the EOI!


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Yes the ielts test has been taken already... What all documents do we need to file eoi... Do we need to provide them with fund details as well in the eoi?


----------



## InternalAuditor

Dear Forum members!

Does anyone has an idea or knowledge about the invitation round which Aussie govt and state govt. are opting after July 1, 2015?

Furthermore, has anybody from the forum recently applied for state sponsor from NSW under Internal Audit Category? If Yes, then can you please share how long does it take from lodging EOI to actually receive an invitation from NSW? I have submitted my EOI on May 31, 2015 for NSW and so far just waiting.

Regards


----------



## asifameer

I dont know why they have put the middle body in between migrant and Australian immigration


----------



## HSandhu

Finally got positive skill assessment after 3 months but unfortunately my category 249299 has been eliminated from the list


----------



## sbsp

IA VET said:


> For those who submitted/will be submitting their application this july, please post here so we can help each other in tracking the status we get from vet. Also any concerns and communication we will have with vet. looking forward to hearing from you guys. Wish us luck!


I submitted 19th June, uploaded all the docs 25th June. Still showing "in progress". Will let you know how it progresses. 

I was emailing them before i submitted for a few clarifications, they said 8-10 weeks, on the website it shows 10-12 week but most seem to be getting their results between 12-16 weeks.


----------



## sbsp

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Yes the ielts test has been taken already... What all documents do we need to file eoi... Do we need to provide them with fund details as well in the eoi?


You need positive skill assessment and IELTS result. Upload these and make sure you fill in the EOI correctly. This will calculate your points and you start waiting for the invitation to apply. 

Note that you should be ready to apply when you get it as there is a deadline to submit. Also make sure you wife/husband (if you have any) have done IELTS or PTE or whatever english test you are planning on before you submit the application, or else you have to pay the additional fee.


----------



## IA VET

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Finally we have received a positive assessment from vetassess today after a wait period of exactly 13 weeks.... So so happy.....
> 
> What next now?



congrats sukmeetskaur!


----------



## IA VET

sbsp said:


> IA VET said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who submitted/will be submitting their application this july, please post here so we can help each other in tracking the status we get from vet. Also any concerns and communication we will have with vet. looking forward to hearing from you guys. Wish us luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted 19th June, uploaded all the docs 25th June. Still showing "in progress". Will let you know how it progresses.
> 
> I was emailing them before i submitted for a few clarifications, they said 8-10 weeks, on the website it shows 10-12 week but most seem to be getting their results between 12-16 weeks.
Click to expand...

Let us hope and pray that ours will be released within 10 weeks.. 

wish us luck sbsp!


----------



## Sameer1626

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Yes the ielts test has been taken already... What all documents do we need to file eoi... Do we need to provide them with fund details as well in the eoi?


You dont require much docs at this stage......

the list of documents which needs to be uploaded are as follows :

passport - main applicant
skill assessment - positive outcome
ielts/pte score card


----------



## IA VET

Hi!

i just want to ask something with regards to this link https://www.anzscosearch.com/sol/. Do you think this link is reliable? It matters to me with regards to my skills application.


appreciate much your response.

thanks,

Robe


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Sameer1626 said:


> sukhmeetskaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the ielts test has been taken already... What all documents do we need to file eoi... Do we need to provide them with fund details as well in the eoi?
> 
> 
> 
> You dont require much docs at this stage......
> 
> the list of documents which needs to be uploaded are as follows :
> 
> passport - main applicant
> skill assessment - positive outcome
> ielts/pte score card
Click to expand...

Thank you Sameer... Our agent just sent the eoi 2 days back for qld visa subclass 489.... Lets hope for the best....


----------



## sukhmeetskaur

Thank you IA VET


----------



## boxofchoc

rocky1234 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have just received positive assessment for my skills(chemist).
> 
> Thanks for all your support. Need to lodge EOI.
> 
> Sai


look at ACT, there are options of applying for closed occupations
A genuine offer of employment in the nominated occupation from an ACT employer; or
•A close family member 
(can include a spouse / partner of the applicant; or parents, brother, 
sister,grandparents, step parents,step siblings of the main applicant or 
their spouse/ partner) 
who is:
Currently residing in Canberra and has resided in Canberra for the last twelve months; and Either an Australian Permanent Resident or an Australian Citizen ; and Over 18 years of age


----------



## jveer

Does time taken by Vetassess assessment depends upon the occupation or is same for all fields


----------



## sbsp

jveer said:


> Does time taken by Vetassess assessment depends upon the occupation or is same for all fields


I asked them the same when i was emailing with them however they avoided answering the question. It does seem like the processing time varies depending on occupation though.


----------



## jveer

sbsp said:


> I asked them the same when i was emailing with them however they avoided answering the question. It does seem like the processing time varies depending on occupation though.


Thanks for your reply. I suspect that time taken to assess depends on one's occupation as I have seen, here on this forum, in some cases it takes only 2 months whereas for others it can take as long as 4 months.


----------



## vineetbabbar

*Hi All,

I need some suggestions from the members of this thread.

I've done MBA in sales and marketing. But my core experience is in Project Building and have been working as a Project Builder for last more than 5 years in India.

I would like to get my skills assessed from VETASSES. As my education is irrelevant to my experience. Infact, I've read somewhere " In absence of educational qualification, experience in the relevant field for five years continuously might be taken as substitute".

Is this true?

Please guide.

Cheers,
Vineet.*


----------



## IA VET

Hi all,

I just want to ask if there are members here who are internal auditor.

does anybody knows how long will vet render a report for those applying as internal auditor?

Thanks!


----------



## sivakumar s s

vineetbabbar said:


> *Hi All,
> 
> I need some suggestions from the members of this thread.
> 
> I've done MBA in sales and marketing. But my core experience is in Project Building and have been working as a Project Builder for last more than 5 years in India.
> 
> I would like to get my skills assessed from VETASSES. As my education is irrelevant to my experience. Infact, I've read somewhere " In absence of educational qualification, experience in the relevant field for five years continuously might be taken as substitute".
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vineet.*


Skill assessment => Education qualification + experience in same field.


If possible Try to project your experience in Sales and marketing........

for better clarification go through Skills Assessment for Migration - VETASSESS
completely

All the best for your oz aspirations


----------



## vineetbabbar

sivakumar s s said:


> Skill assessment => Education qualification + experience in same field.
> 
> 
> If possible Try to project your experience in Sales and marketing........
> 
> for better clarification go through Skills Assessment for Migration - VETASSESS
> completely
> 
> All the best for your oz aspirations


Thanks Siva for your prompt reply. I understand that Skill assessment = Ed. qual. + Exp. in same field.

My case is bit different and as I said it says somewhere the 5 years exp. can substitute the qualifications. Is this true? Any ray of hope?


----------



## sbsp

vineetbabbar said:


> Thanks Siva for your prompt reply. I understand that Skill assessment = Ed. qual. + Exp. in same field. My case is bit different and as I said it says somewhere the 5 years exp. can substitute the qualifications. Is this true? Any ray of hope?


Hi. So yes it does say that on DIBP website. However according to Vetassess you need to have both a positive assessment in education as well as experience. If you degree is not highly relevant then 3 years of experience is required to be deemed skill, i.e. get a positive assessment.


----------



## Sam245

I am going to apply skill assement in VITASSESS within 2 days but thing is that since last 7 years i m getting salary by cash so is it advisable to go ahead with this or not
I got few evidence for my employment as under below 
1) pay slip
2) form 16 
3) reference latter from company 
4) promotion latter 

Is that document is enough to prove my employment or still VITASSESS required my bank statement


----------



## sbsp

Sam245 said:


> I am going to apply skill assement in VITASSESS within 2 days but thing is that since last 7 years i m getting salary by cash so is it advisable to go ahead with this or not I got few evidence for my employment as under below 1) pay slip 2) form 16 3) reference latter from company 4) promotion latter Is that document is enough to prove my employment or still VITASSESS required my bank statement


Hi Sam,

Paid by cash or account transfer shouldnt matter, as long as you can prove it was paid employment. The reference letter should include the roles and responsibilities in your job and these should match the ANZSCO code. Provide the person of contact in your company (the one signing the letter) as they might do verification. Note that the more you can provide the better it is, so if you have an official job description submit that too, subject to it matching the ANZSCO code. Of course you also need to have your education documents, passport copy and CV.

Hope the above helps, good luck.


----------



## Sam245

Thanks so how many chances to get positive assessment Bcoz my bachelor degree is equivalent to australia so i don't think so I am worried about degree bt I am worried about only employment assessment 

Do you have any idea about this topic and how many percentage chances to get positive assessment


----------



## sbsp

Sam245 said:


> Thanks so how many chances to get positive assessment Bcoz my bachelor degree is equivalent to australia so i don't think so I am worried about degree bt I am worried about only employment assessment Do you have any idea about this topic and how many percentage chances to get positive assessment


Hi Sam,

There isnt really any statistics on this. But if your experience is genuine and meets the level they consider it shouldnt be a problem. Just make sure you read the code job description properly to avoid a negative outcome. 

What usually is a problem is that the level of peoples experience is not meeting the level which is accepted by Vetassess. At least from the comments shared by previous posters.

Note that the current assessment timeline seems to be 12-16 weeks from submission of the documents.


----------



## harshvg4

*IA - Vetassess*

Hi guys

I have applied for VETASSESS in the Internal Audit occupation on July 10, 2015.
The turn around times mentioned in the tread look very worrying!!
Its hardly been a month for me but each day seems like ages

Hope VETASSES clears all our pending assessments quickly.

Regards
Harsh

VET: 10/07/2015 - Pending
IELTS: L 8.5, R 8.5, W 7, S 7.5, Overall 8


----------



## Sam245

Can you please Le me know what document u have uploaded for assessment and how many years exp do u have and what is your education and one more thing do you apply by your own or through agent


----------



## Sam245

Hi harsh


----------



## harshvg4

Hi Sam

I applied through an agent...they got all my docs in order.
I am a CA and BCOM. I have 3.5 yrs of Internship exp and 3.8 yrs of post qualification experience in IA.
Have uploaded experience letters, roles and responsibility letters, mark sheets and gard certificates.

Hopefully that will suffice.

How abt u? have you applied? whats the result? Which occupation?

Regards
Harsh


----------



## Sam245

I have applied for IA as well and have done your b.com in accounting and finance or accounting and auditing


----------



## IA VET

Hi Harsh and Sam,

Nice to know we are 3 applying IA in this tread, its true i felt like everyday's ages.. based on the trend 12-16 weeks processing, i conditioned my mind expecting result in november..

i applied with an agent and i had given all my docs.

Let hope for the best.

Regards,

Robe


----------



## harshvg4

Hi IA Vet

When did you file your application?

Can you also tell me how much work experience you have? Most of the issues which people face is regarding Work Ex and thus I am quite concerned about that.

Regards
Harsh


----------



## sbsp

harshvg4 said:


> Hi guys I have applied for VETASSESS in the Internal Audit occupation on July 10, 2015. The turn around times mentioned in the tread look very worrying!! Its hardly been a month for me but each day seems like ages Hope VETASSES clears all our pending assessments quickly. Regards Harsh VET: 10/07/2015 - Pending IELTS: L 8.5, R 8.5, W 7, S 7.5, Overall 8


  Hi Harsh, I submitted mine in June, 6 weeks and countin. It will get easier after the 5th week when you loose all hope of getting the result until 10 weeks have passed. Just start focusing your energy on getting everything else done for the visa application. Such as family documents needed, find out which police clearance you need, fill up form 80, where you can do the medical etc. Be one step ahead and let Vet come when it comes . Most important is that it comes positive!


----------



## IA VET

harshvg4 said:


> Hi IA Vet
> 
> When did you file your application?
> 
> Can you also tell me how much work experience you have? Most of the issues which people face is regarding Work Ex and thus I am quite concerned about that.
> 
> Regards
> Harsh


8 yrs and up..


----------



## IA VET

July 17 submit an application and uploaded docs on july 27


----------



## labra

harshvg4 said:


> Hi IA Vet
> 
> When did you file your application?
> 
> Can you also tell me how much work experience you have? Most of the issues which people face is regarding Work Ex and thus I am quite concerned about that.
> 
> Regards
> Harsh


hi,
Harsh i want to know that i applied my file on 30 march 2015 for Records manager but its been now almost 17 week complete no reply from vetassess no enquire .my category is now out of the list , now what should i do i realy dont know please help me

Thanks


----------



## danielm

Hi , I have applied on June 6th but still haven't get result . Do anyone know when will get the result ? Thanks


----------



## harshvg4

labra said:


> hi,
> Harsh i want to know that i applied my file on 30 march 2015 for Records manager but its been now almost 17 week complete no reply from vetassess no enquire .my category is now out of the list , now what should i do i realy dont know please help me
> 
> Thanks


Hi labra
I am not sure what you should do in your situation. However, in the past treads I have read that you can call or e-mail the VET guys and ask about the status of your application. Things move faster after that.

Regards
Harsh


----------



## sangram

I have done graduation in BSC Chemistry and MSC Chemistry.
Please guide me on where can I get the details of skill assessment and which authority will do it for BSC,MSC graduates.


----------



## labra

harshvg4 said:


> Hi labra
> I am not sure what you should do in your situation. However, in the past treads I have read that you can call or e-mail the VET guys and ask about the status of your application. Things move faster after that.
> 
> Regards
> Harsh


Thanks for your reply,

Today vetassess called from Australia at my office in the morning regarding verify my job and duties god knows What will happens now i am very tense . what do you think how much time they take from now ? Finger crossed .


----------



## Sameer1626

sangram said:


> I have done graduation in BSC Chemistry and MSC Chemistry.
> Please guide me on where can I get the details of skill assessment and which authority will do it for BSC,MSC graduates.


Hi Sangram,

assessing authority depends upon your jobcode i.e ANZSCO code.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sangram said:


> I have done graduation in BSC Chemistry and MSC Chemistry.
> Please guide me on where can I get the details of skill assessment and which authority will do it for BSC,MSC graduates.


All the best sangram.

Please check with ANZSCO search and come out with your occupation code.

Each code has their relevant accessing authority.

https://www.anzscosearch.com


----------



## IA VET

labra said:


> harshvg4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi labra
> I am not sure what you should do in your situation. However, in the past treads I have read that you can call or e-mail the VET guys and ask about the status of your application. Things move faster after that.
> 
> Regards
> Harsh
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> Today vetassess called from Australia at my office in the morning regarding verify my job and duties god knows What will happens now i am very tense . what do you think how much time they take from now ? Finger crossed .
Click to expand...

Hi labra,

May i know when did you submitted your application?
Questions like what are being asked? Pls share..


thanks!


----------



## sk804

Hi everyone,

Good news, I received my spouse assessment....and its positive..... 

Though, Her graduation was not recognised.

Her diploma in interior design and work experience from August 2010 is been recognised. (Deducted 2 years)

10 points for AQF Diploma
10 points for 5 year's wrk ex
Am I correct?


----------



## IA VET

sk804 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Good news, I received my spouse assessment....and its positive.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, Her graduation was not recognised.
> 
> Her diploma in interior design and work experience from August 2010 is been recognised. (Deducted 2 years)
> 
> 10 points for AQF Diploma
> 10 points for 5 year's wrk ex
> Am I correct?


When did she apply her application to vet?


----------



## sk804

IA VET said:


> When did she apply her application to vet?


5th may (document upload 10th May)


----------



## IA VET

sk804 said:


> IA VET said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did she apply her application to vet?
> 
> 
> 
> 5th may (document upload 10th May)
Click to expand...

wow, it took only 11 weeks to have the assessment result. That's earlier as compared to its regular time frame 12-16 weeks.

hope i can have mine earlier too.


----------



## harshvg4

hi all

I have given my documents for assessment to VETASSES last month.

However, now I have a good job offer from one of my previous employers which I am considering accepting. So will I have to update VETASSESS with new documents to bring them up to date with my current status?

Or do they work on as on date basis wherein they will look at my document status as on date of my application and not the current status.

Anyone with ideas?

Regards
Harsh


----------



## edbi

After 13 weeks and 3 days, Vetassess concluded my assessment today. The outcome will be available in the following days.
Neither me nor my employers were contacted.
I used a MARA agent and applied for 251312, Occupational Health and Safety Adviser.


----------



## labra

IA VET said:


> Hi labra,
> 
> May i know when did you submitted your application?
> Questions like what are being asked? Pls share..
> 
> 
> thanks!


i applied 30th march 2015,


----------



## IA VET

labra said:


> IA VET said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi labra,
> 
> May i know when did you submitted your application?
> Questions like what are being asked? Pls share..
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> i applied 30th march 2015,
Click to expand...

 So you are on 17th weeks yet still no result released.. hope next week you will receive positive outcome.


----------



## smccarthy

edbi said:


> After 13 weeks and 3 days, Vetassess concluded my assessment today. The outcome will be available in the following days.
> Neither me nor my employers were contacted.
> I used a MARA agent and applied for 251312, Occupational Health and Safety Adviser.


I'm currently getting all my documentation together for the same application as I just reached my one year of employment. Will you advise when you receive the result of your assessment? I'm hoping to have mine sent off by the end of September.


----------



## mamoon

What is the lead time these days in getting the Vetassess done ? I only had an initial deduction of fee made by vetassess almost 3 weeks ago.

Please advise.


----------



## engfahmi

From 12 - 16 week.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Hi - have applied for skill assessment on July 2, 2015, when should we expect answer, the application is still showing as under process. How long does the same normally and would we get response. When i see the the occupation which we have applied for it has moved from High availability special conditions. What does that mean. I really am positive but any help/advise is welcom. Thanks


----------



## engfahmi

From 12 till 16 Weeks.


----------



## smccarthy

As part of my VETASSESS documentation, I'm opting for the Statement of Service rather than the reference as I don't want to raise any questions about my plans. My Statement of Service lists off my responsibilities as part of the organization's job posting - will that be sufficient? I'm also including a scanned version of my T4 for 2014 and additional payslips but my payslips don't specify who my employer is and there is no letterhead. Should I also include bank statements?


----------



## DeepaliVohra

engfahmi said:


> From 12 till 16 Weeks.


thanks - but what does special condition mean in the system and do they approve all the applications together or the same happens one by one


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Anyone applied in June got the skill assessment result we applied for 149212??


----------



## danielm

I had applied on June 1st week but still no result ..as per my agent still we r in still processing time 12 weeks ..hope will get ..If you get pls let me know ..thx


----------



## DeepaliVohra

sure....and please share the same if you get it


----------



## danielm

Sure 👍🏽


----------



## nobia

Hi Everyone,
I have a quick question about work experience. I have applied for assessment to VETASSESS as Industrial designer - 232312 I graduated in 2010 and started to work from February 2011 and worked till January 2015. it makes a total experience of 3 years and 11 months.I am just wondering if i get deemed skilled after 1 year of employment would I be able to get 5 points for 2 years and 11 months experience as only 1 month is less. 
I left my job because I had to come to Australia for higher studies. Currently I am in Australia.


----------



## sivakumar s s

nobia said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a quick question about work experience. I have applied for assessment to VETASSESS as Industrial designer - 232312 I graduated in 2010 and started to work from February 2011 and worked till January 2015. it makes a total experience of 3 years and 11 months.I am just wondering if i get deemed skilled after 1 year of employment would I be able to get 5 points for 2 years and 11 months experience as only 1 month is less.
> I left my job because I had to come to Australia for higher studies. Currently I am in Australia.


Yes one month costs your five points......

No worry, as you are in Aus, try later after your graduation.....


----------



## nobia

Yes I am but even if I don't get 5 points for work experience I do have 55 points so I can try to apply for state sponsorship if i get a positive assessment


----------



## sivakumar s s

nobia said:


> Yes I am but even if I don't get 5 points for work experience I do have 55 points so I can try to apply for state sponsorship if i get a positive assessment


Yes definitely...... you need only positive assessment...

All the best
Cheers
Siva


----------



## ajc.chow

Hello ppl 
Is there any news for state sponsorship for HRA occupation. I have 50 points and want 489 SS to qualify. 
Any update available please share.


----------



## smccarthy

Is a provincial Commissionaire of Oaths acceptable to certify copies of applicable documents?


----------



## smccarthy

ajc.chow said:


> Hello ppl
> Is there any news for state sponsorship for HRA occupation. I have 50 points and want 489 SS to qualify.
> Any update available please share.


You would need to check the State specific lists to determine which ones would sponsor you from what I can tell. I'm applying under OHS and NSW will sponsor me but not other state has my occupation listed.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-
This gives you the link to the State Lists.


----------



## sbsp

smccarthy said:


> Is a provincial Commissionaire of Oaths acceptable to certify copies of applicable documents?


I was told yes.


----------



## smccarthy

I'm getting mu documentation together for my Skills Assessment and I'm debating the initial advisory service. I only have just over a year of work experience since getting my certification and the $870 fee is substantial if it isn't positive. Has anyone used the advisory service? It's only $130 and would offer some insight and a discount on the SA.
:noidea:


----------



## Yogi4Aus

DeepaliVohra said:


> thanks - but what does special condition mean in the system and do they approve all the applications together or the same happens one by one


Special conditions mean that jobs under this occupation and you need to prove you are extra worth for this occupation with 80 POINTS instead of 60 points
OR
you have immediate family member for last 12 months in the state you are applying for!


I am applying under same circumstances with ANZ:225412

All the best


----------



## A12345

Hi All,

I got a positive assessment from Vetasses (facilities Manager) in May 2015 based on the old rule. My application was submitted on Dec2014. My MBA 2008 was assessed as highly relevant. I have over 10years experience. How do I calculate the year I deemed fit?


----------



## ajc.chow

Hi friends,

Need ur help..i am filling out my EOI form and stuck in Education section. I have formal 16 years of education from Pakistan..i need your help how should i fill my education section like which corresponding education level i should select from the drop down list.
1. Secondary School Certificate (SSC) is issued after 10 years of education (10 year Program)
2. Higher Secondary School Certificate(HSSC) is issued after 12 years of education ( 2 year program)
3. Bachelors Degree issued after 14 years of education (2 year program)
4. Master Degree issued after 16 year of education (2 year Program)
In total i have completed 16 year of formal education.

Please help me which education i should choose in EOI so that i can list all my education qualification inline with australian education level.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ajc.chow

A12345 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a positive assessment from Vetasses (facilities Manager) in May 2015 based on the old rule. My application was submitted on Dec2014. My MBA 2008 was assessed as highly relevant. I have over 10years experience. How do I calculate the year I deemed fit?


Congratulations..Now the real journey of Patience and Luck starts....


----------



## someluckyclover

My Vetassess online profile has been COMPLETED. When and where should I be looking for the assessment result? E-mail? or VETASSESS profile?


----------



## ajc.chow

It should be your profile that you have created on Vetassess


----------



## edbi

*Education*

:fingerscrossed:


someluckyclover said:


> My Vetassess online profile has been COMPLETED. When and where should I be looking for the assessment result? E-mail? or VETASSESS profile?


Someluckyclover, could you share your education? Engineer? What?
I believe we have similar personal profile and lodged information in the same week for Vetassess and same code.


----------



## nobia

can anyone tell me about IELTS requirement? I mean which IELTS do we need for migration purposes? is it fine to have academic because my occupation has no requirement for IELTS for VETASSESS assessment purpose.

Right now I have 7 band in all modules (Academic) but I am thinking to try for 8. what do you guys suggest? I am thinking this as I have 55 points and would certainly need state sponsorship and in any case I don't get that there is no chance. by getting 8 I can directly reach to 65 points.


----------



## boxofchoc

nobia said:


> can anyone tell me about IELTS requirement? I mean which IELTS do we need for migration purposes? is it fine to have academic because my occupation has no requirement for IELTS for VETASSESS assessment purpose.
> 
> Right now I have 7 band in all modules (Academic) but I am thinking to try for 8. what do you guys suggest? I am thinking this as I have 55 points and would certainly need state sponsorship and in any case I don't get that there is no chance. by getting 8 I can directly reach to 65 points.


You need general for immigration purposes except you require to study which may require academic. you can try pte too and get 79 across all subjects which is equivalent to band 8 too.


----------



## Emilie22

Hello. I think that you don't submit in order to confirm your qualification in VETASSESS. The exam is not included in the list of required documents.


----------



## ajc.chow

Ielts general is required for immigration purposes. You can try PTE it's also have equivalency to gain language points for immigration.


----------



## sivakumar s s

ajc.chow said:


> Ielts general is required for immigration purposes. You can try PTE it's also have equivalency to gain language points for immigration.


For Australia Immigration

Both IELTS General and Academic is acceptable.

General is bit easy then Academic.


----------



## Blessed111

I want to submit about 4 pay slip and reference letter to apply skill assessment, just want to know if 4 pay slip will be enough for 3 years work experience?


----------



## ajc.chow

You should submit at least last 6 months pay slips.


----------



## triple

*223112 Recruitment Consultant*

Hello all,

I am to apply for my skill assessment as soon as my 12 months post qualification work experience completes. Currently working in Canberra on a 485.

I have a master of human resource management and a master of marketing. If I go ahead with my degree in HR, would VETASSESS look for specific recruitment related units in my transcript? I read somewhere that you got to have 33% related units in your qualification but in my case I only took one unit for recruitment in my uni. 

Secondly, If I request VETASSESS for an urgent processing of my application on the grounds of my visa running out soon; does anyone know how long they normally take under such circumstances?

Thanks,


----------



## sivakumar s s

Blessed111 said:


> I want to submit about 4 pay slip and reference letter to apply skill assessment, just want to know if 4 pay slip will be enough for 3 years work experience?


Reference Letter

Joining letter, appraisal letter, Relieving letter (If any available)

*Last six months payslip for the current year.*

For every previous years

A. Any tax documents (eg. ITR-V , Form16 ---India)

or 

B. If A not available, Use Payslips for every quarter (eg. jan, mar, june, oct)

or

C. IF A and B not available, Use bank statements (Get attestation).


----------



## sivakumar s s

triple said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am to apply for my skill assessment as soon as my 12 months post qualification work experience completes. Currently working in Canberra on a 485.
> 
> I have a master of human resource management and a master of marketing. If I go ahead with my degree in HR, would VETASSESS look for specific recruitment related units in my transcript? I read somewhere that you got to have 33% related units in your qualification but in my case I only took one unit for recruitment in my uni.
> 
> Secondly, If I request VETASSESS for an urgent processing of my application on the grounds of my visa running out soon; does anyone know how long they normally take under such circumstances?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Urgent request normally give results in two weeks.

Luckily, I got it in 2 days of Urgent Request.

All the best

Soon you will get it... Cheeers


----------



## Blessed111

^^^^^^^^^^ Hi, thanks for your explanations, i don't usually like too many documents except if it is requested. From a friend who go through advisory service, he was asked to use the first and most recent payslips but they did not mention how many in total. From what i have read, i think what they need is reference letter and either one of payslips, statement of account, tax summary etc. Again, do i need to certify them?


----------



## sbsp

triple said:


> Hello all, I am to apply for my skill assessment as soon as my 12 months post qualification work experience completes. Currently working in Canberra on a 485. I have a master of human resource management and a master of marketing. If I go ahead with my degree in HR, would VETASSESS look for specific recruitment related units in my transcript? I read somewhere that you got to have 33% related units in your qualification but in my case I only took one unit for recruitment in my uni.  Secondly, If I request VETASSESS for an urgent processing of my application on the grounds of my visa running out soon; does anyone know how long they normally take under such circumstances? Thanks,


Hi. As far as i know it is your major that matters. As you have done masters in HR it is a highly relevant field (unit group 2231) and only 1 year work experience would be required.

If you don't mind me asking, which visa are you going for?


----------



## ajc.chow

Hi guys just submitted my EOI application for 489 visa. Similarly thinking to do IeLTs again to get 7 band so that I can claim points for language.


----------



## sbsp

ajc.chow said:


> Hi guys just submitted my EOI application for 489 visa. Similarly thinking to do IeLTs again to get 7 band so that I can claim points for language.


Can i ask, if there is no state sponsoring your occupation what makes you think that applying for a 489 instead of a 190 is going to get you an invitation?


----------



## smccarthy

Blessed111 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ Hi, thanks for your explanations, i don't usually like too many documents except if it is requested. From a friend who go through advisory service, he was asked to use the first and most recent payslips but they did not mention how many in total. From what i have read, i think what they need is reference letter and either one of payslips, statement of account, tax summary etc. Again, do i need to certify them?


As long as your reference letter/statement of service is certified, the payslips and bank statements do not need to be certified.


----------



## triple

sbsp said:


> Hi. As far as i know it is your major that matters. As you have done masters in HR it is a highly relevant field (unit group 2231) and only 1 year work experience would be required.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, which visa are you going for?


Hi,
I'll be going after ACT SS and 190.
thanks,


----------



## SG38

New to this forum. 
Date lodge 2 June for Safety & Health Advisor
IELTS L:9 R:8.5 W:8 S:8

Still waiting


----------



## ajc.chow

sbsp said:


> Can i ask, if there is no state sponsoring your occupation what makes you think that applying for a 489 instead of a 190 is going to get you an invitation?


Hi sbsp,

the thing is initially my aim was to apply for 190 with 55 points but when i receive my Assessment and point test advice they deducted my 3 year work experience due to which i lost 5 points and my points came to 50. As you know 489 can give 10 points for SS and this is the only option i have left with to apply.

If you have any suggestion through which i can improve my chances of getting SS do let me know.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ajc.chow

scorpian_111 said:


> PLEASE REPLY !!!!!!!
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am planning to submit my below documents to cpa Australia
> 
> 1-ACCA Membership obtained since 2012 and optional paper are P5 and P6
> 2- ACCA Affiliate since 2010 and OBU since 2010
> 3-Planning to submit for external auditor
> 4-Experience which is will submit is from second employer 2011 to present as an auditor
> 
> Please note that i did not attempt P7 Adavnce audit and assurance in option paper for acca. Will there be any problem?
> 
> Will i get positive assessment for qualification and skilled employement under external audit?
> 
> Please reply me soon


Do you have any other Qualification / Certification that you have completed w.r.t Auditing.


----------



## sbsp

ajc.chow said:


> Hi sbsp, the thing is initially my aim was to apply for 190 with 55 points but when i receive my Assessment and point test advice they deducted my 3 year work experience due to which i lost 5 points and my points came to 50. As you know 489 can give 10 points for SS and this is the only option i have left with to apply. If you have any suggestion through which i can improve my chances of getting SS do let me know. Thanks in Advance.


My understanding is that you are an HR advisor, hence under 223111 occupation code, for which there is no state sponsoring unless you have a job offer (WA). So why are you putting an EOI, you need to start looking for a job offer...


----------



## ajc.chow

scorpian_111 said:


> PLEASE REPLY !!!!!!!
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am planning to submit my below documents to cpa Australia
> 
> 1-ACCA Membership obtained since 2012 and optional paper are P5 and P6
> 2- ACCA Affiliate since 2010 and OBU since 2010
> 3-Planning to submit for external auditor
> 4-Experience which is will submit is from second employer 2011 to present as an auditor
> 
> Please note that i did not attempt P7 Adavnce audit and assurance in option paper for acca. Will there be any problem?
> 
> Will i get positive assessment for qualification and skilled employement under external audit?
> 
> Please reply me soon


Do you have any other Qualification / Certification that you have completed w.r.t Auditing.


----------



## ajc.chow

sbsp said:


> My understanding is that you are an HR advisor, hence under 223111 occupation code, for which there is no state sponsoring unless you have a job offer (WA). So why are you putting an EOI, you need to start looking for a job offer...


Sbsp i have tried looking for a job offer submitted by profile on different job hunting websites but no response being an offshore applicant. Submitting EOI is the only option i have so that in future any SS becomes available my profile is already in there system for a match.
What do you suggest what should i do? As getting a job offer is very difficult coz employers prefer onshsore applicants due to many reasons (dont want to get in the details).


----------



## nobia

I am currently studying in Australia and I am applying for skill assessment on the basis of my overseas qualification. should I include my current course in resume for VETASSESS?


----------



## sivakumar s s

nobia said:


> I am currently studying in Australia and I am applying for skill assessment on the basis of my overseas qualification. should I include my current course in resume for VETASSESS?


Yes ofcourse

Which will add your value.


----------



## sbsp

nobia said:


> I am currently studying in Australia and I am applying for skill assessment on the basis of my overseas qualification. should I include my current course in resume for VETASSESS?


Do you have any work experience for your overseas qualification? Otherwise there is no point in applying for a skill assessment.


----------



## sbsp

ajc.chow said:


> Sbsp i have tried looking for a job offer submitted by profile on different job hunting websites but no response being an offshore applicant. Submitting EOI is the only option i have so that in future any SS becomes available my profile is already in there system for a match. What do you suggest what should i do? As getting a job offer is very difficult coz employers prefer onshsore applicants due to many reasons (dont want to get in the details).


Well good luck. But if you are not putting the effort to try to find a job then you might as well start working in any other occupation that is on the SOL and gain the experience... Just my opinion!


----------



## nobia

sbsp said:


> Do you have any work experience for your overseas qualification? Otherwise there is no point in applying for a skill assessment.


yes i do have 4 years experience as well.


----------



## Sohnay_Shah_Khan

ajc.chow said:


> Sbsp i have tried looking for a job offer submitted by profile on different job hunting websites but no response being an offshore applicant. Submitting EOI is the only option i have so that in future any SS becomes available my profile is already in there system for a match.
> What do you suggest what should i do? As getting a job offer is very difficult coz employers prefer onshsore applicants due to many reasons (dont want to get in the details).


 Hello, Have you launched Vetassess with multiple companies experience & they deducted three years? or your total experience was with just one company? Furthermore, Have Vetassess contacted you or your employer for any verification or justification within the process?

Regards


----------



## ajc.chow

Sohnay_Shah_Khan said:


> Hello, Have you launched Vetassess with multiple companies experience & they deducted three years? or your total experience was with just one company? Furthermore, Have Vetassess contacted you or your employer for any verification or justification within the process?
> 
> Regards


I have been working from the last 6 years in HRA position with a telecom company, and this is my first job. i have applied VETASSESS online but they have deducted 3 years of my work experience even my JDs were the same. Though i got a positive skill assessment. Yes they want you to mention contact details of your employer so that they can contact you. In my case they made a phone call to my Head of Department for confirmation of my job and duration.


----------



## ajc.chow

sbsp said:


> Well good luck. But if you are not putting the effort to try to find a job then you might as well start working in any other occupation that is on the SOL and gain the experience... Just my opinion!


Sbsp can you suggest any good job hunting websites where i can create my resume and which can help me find a job in Australia. i will be greatly obliged. eace:eace:


----------



## Sohnay_Shah_Khan

ajc.chow said:


> I have been working from the last 6 years in HRA position with a telecom company, and this is my first job. i have applied VETASSESS online but they have deducted 3 years of my work experience even my JDs were the same. Though i got a positive skill assessment. Yes they want you to mention contact details of your employer so that they can contact you. In my case they made a phone call to my Head of Department for confirmation of my job and duration.


 Could you please give me some time as, I want to clear some things. Please call me @ Zero Three Zero Zero. Four Six Six Five Four Six Zero. or share your cell no. It will be great help.

Regards


----------



## Sohnay_Shah_Khan

labra said:


> i applied 30th march 2015,


 Hello, Labra in which country are you residing right now? or which country you applied for assessment?

Regards


----------



## ajc.chow

You can contact me on *<SNIP>*

*Sorry, no personal information please - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

You are welcome of course, to send each other Private Messages, and can include whatever information you like in those. 

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## kiwi958

*Date deemed skill system*

Hi guys,

Presently i am working as a Restaurant Manager and planning to apply for work visa under 489 subclass (state nomination). I am looking for some advise if possible on the new date deemed skill system.

I have got two years full time experience working as restaurant manager position in New Zealand. I have also completed a graduate diploma in business in New Zealand. The Vetassess website says something about the date deemed skill. If my qualification is not highly relevant and then if i go for the skill assessment based on my two years experience, how does this Date Deemed skill system work on my application. Will they deduct my experience even for the assessment criteria purposes? Or they just deduct experience for the points for the immigration point test system. 

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## Sameer1626

kiwi958 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Presently i am working as a Restaurant Manager and planning to apply for work visa under 489 subclass (state nomination). I am looking for some advise if possible on the new date deemed skill system.
> 
> I have got two years full time experience working as restaurant manager position in New Zealand. I have also completed a graduate diploma in business in New Zealand. The Vetassess website says something about the date deemed skill. If my qualification is not highly relevant and then if i go for the skill assessment based on my two years experience, how does this Date Deemed skill system work on my application. Will they deduct my experience even for the assessment criteria purposes? Or they just deduct experience for the points for the immigration point test system.
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu


Hi,

Yes the will surely deduct your experience which means you will not get any points for your work exp.......Also i would suggest you to wait for one more year so that if they deduct 2-3 years you get the positive outcome


----------



## kiwi958

*Date deemed skill system*

Hi guys,

Presently i am working as a Restaurant Manager and planning to apply for work visa under 489 subclass (state nomination). I am looking for some advise if possible on the new date deemed skill system.

I have got two years full time experience working as restaurant manager position in New Zealand. I have also completed a graduate diploma in business in New Zealand. The Vetassess website says something about the date deemed skill. If my qualification is not highly relevant and then if i go for the skill assessment based on my two years experience, how does this Date Deemed skill system work on my application. Will they deduct my experience even for the assessment criteria purposes? Or they just deduct experience for the points for the immigration point test system. 

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## sivakumar s s

kiwi958 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Presently i am working as a Restaurant Manager and planning to apply for work visa under 489 subclass (state nomination). I am looking for some advise if possible on the new date deemed skill system.
> 
> I have got two years full time experience working as restaurant manager position in New Zealand. I have also completed a graduate diploma in business in New Zealand. The Vetassess website says something about the date deemed skill. If my qualification is not highly relevant and then if i go for the skill assessment based on my two years experience, how does this Date Deemed skill system work on my application. Will they deduct my experience even for the assessment criteria purposes? Or they just deduct experience for the points for the immigration point test system.
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manu


Yes mate

They deduct some year/ s in your experience.

You can apply for vetassess and could positive outcome, But unfortunately, You wont get any points for this.

So after deduction, if you have 3 years then only you will get 5 points for EOI.

Vetassess has role with Immigration. Its a body to assess skills based on your education and experiences.


Even if someone has zero experience can get positive assessment from VET based on the qualification, But no points.


----------



## kiwi958

Hi Sameer.

Thanks for the prompt reply.

I understand that they will deduct the one year from my two years experience. In that case i will have only one years experience. For the skill assessment of Restaurant Manager position Vetassess requires two years experience if the qualification is not relevant. Does that deduction also apply to assessment purpose or just for the points for work experience purposes?

Thanks


----------



## kiwi958

sivakumar s s said:


> Yes mate
> 
> They deduct some year/ s in your experience.
> 
> You can apply for vetassess and could positive outcome, But unfortunately, You wont get any points for this.
> 
> So after deduction, if you have 3 years then only you will get 5 points for EOI.
> 
> Vetassess has role with Immigration. Its a body to assess skills based on your education and experiences.
> 
> 
> Even if someone has zero experience can get positive assessment from VET based on the qualification, But no points.


Hi,

Thanks for the swift reply. I have read your posts and found them very informative. Could you please help on the following:

I understand that they will deduct the one year from my two years experience. In that case i will have only one years experience. For the skill assessment of Restaurant Manager position Vetassess requires two years experience if the qualification is not relevant. Does that deduction also apply to assessment purpose or just for the points for work experience purposes?

Thanks


----------



## kiwi958

kiwi958 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the swift reply. I have read your posts and found them very informative. Could you please help on the following:
> 
> I understand that they will deduct the one year from my two years experience. In that case i will have only one years experience. For the skill assessment of Restaurant Manager position Vetassess requires two years experience if the qualification is not relevant. Does that deduction also apply to assessment purpose or just for the points for work experience purposes?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Siva,

I am not looking for any points for the PR as i will (I hope so) enough points. I am just planning to apply for NT state nomination as restaurant manager position is on the state migration list. According to my calculations i will have enough points to get the 489 subclass visa as accordingly:
Age-30
Ilets-10 (7 each)
education- 10
State nomination-10
Total-60 enough to get the visa approval.

My main concern is whether i am qualified for the skill assessment based on two years experience (qualification is not relevant) or not?

Cheers


----------



## sivakumar s s

sivakumar s s said:


> Yes mate
> 
> They deduct some year/ s in your experience.
> 
> You can apply for vetassess and could positive outcome, But unfortunately, You wont get any points for this.
> 
> So after deduction, if you have 3 years then only you will get 5 points for EOI.
> 
> *Vetassess has NO role with Immigration. *Its a body to assess skills based on your education and experiences.
> 
> 
> Even if someone has zero experience can get positive assessment from VET based on the qualification, But no points.


Typo error


----------



## sivakumar s s

kiwi958 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I am not looking for any points for the PR as i will (I hope so) enough points. I am just planning to apply for NT state nomination as restaurant manager position is on the state migration list. According to my calculations i will have enough points to get the 489 subclass visa as accordingly:
> Age-30
> Ilets-10 (7 each)
> education- 10
> State nomination-10
> Total-60 enough to get the visa approval.
> 
> My main concern is whether i am qualified for the skill assessment based on two years experience (qualification is not relevant) or not?
> 
> Cheers


Hope u seen my previous post for your purpose only.

You worked in Restaurant manager position, Is it related to your graduation or not?

If yes then proceed for VETassess skill assessment

Else
u better seek advisory assistance from Vetassess.


All the best


----------



## smccarthy

sivakumar s s said:


> Even if someone has zero experience can get positive assessment from VET based on the qualification, But no points.


How would one get a positive assessment with no experience when most occupations require you to have at least one year of experience in order to have the assessment done? If I can get an assessment done based solely on my degree, I would be very grateful. I'm not sure how to get just an assessment on my qualifications.


----------



## sivakumar s s

smccarthy said:


> How would one get a positive assessment with no experience when most occupations require you to have at least one year of experience in order to have the assessment done? If I can get an assessment done based solely on my degree, I would be very grateful. I'm not sure how to get just an assessment on my qualifications.


Definetely, There are many guys who got positive assessment for Qualifications only provide your degree should match with Nominated occupation.

More details please backlog this same thread......

Also lodge a advisory services in Vetassess to get it clarified.

Best Luck
Siva


----------



## smccarthy

I have a Bachelor of Arts in Political Science with a focus in public policy and administration which I think could work for the policy analyst occupation but I have zero work experience in that field. Will the advisory service tell me if I can lodge a skills assessment based on that? The description states that one year work experience is required for the assessment. If my degree can count, I'll have enough points for a 189 or 489 (family sponsorship) and I'll just work in the field in which I actually have experience.


----------



## ajc.chow

Hi guys,

I have a question which can help or filter our effort to hunt a job offer from Australian employer. Is there any specific job recruiting website which gives you the option to select the status of your residency. Like either you have PR of Australia, a Citizen, or require a visa like 457 or state sponsorship. Because while applying job on different sites i came across this kind of question. so why not filter and apply only those who have better option for all of us..

Hope to hear from you soon..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ajc.chow

smccarthy said:


> I have a Bachelor of Arts in Political Science with a focus in public policy and administration which I think could work for the policy analyst occupation but I have zero work experience in that field. Will the advisory service tell me if I can lodge a skills assessment based on that? The description states that one year work experience is required for the assessment. If my degree can count, I'll have enough points for a 189 or 489 (family sponsorship) and I'll just work in the field in which I actually have experience.


How can you get a positive assessment when you dont have relevant work experience. Getting a positive assessment is only possible when you have relevant education (if not than no of years work experience)
VETASSESS states the following.. (Nominate an Occupation (General Occupation, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS) 

You'll need to nominate an occupation as part of applying for Skills Assessment. Begin by nominating the occupation which is most relevant to your skills and qualifications.

Generally for a Skills Assessment application for ENS, GSM, RSMS and 457 visa purposes, we require a qualification which is at the required educational level in a highly relevant field to the nominated occupation as well as at least one year of highly relevant employment completed at the required skill level within the last five years. In some cases, additional years of highly relevant employment at the required skill level can compensate for lack of relevance of your qualification to the nominated occupation.

For applicants who meet the skills assessment criteria, VETASSESS will also determine the date that you were deemed skilled in your nominated occupation.


----------



## mamoon

Is it Faizan Muqeet? 



Faizan_mqt said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> I filed for Vetassess assessment on 10 Jun and received negative outcome on 25 Aug in category 132111 for occupation Corporate Service Manager.
> 
> My educational qualification received positive outcome. However, I received negative outcome in my employment assessment. Is this the end of the road for me?
> 
> I have close to 3 years managerial experience as Manager - Business Controller and Continuous Improvement in a transportation global company. Documents provided in the application for employment credentials were CV, Experience letter, Official description.
> 
> Comments received in detailed response are: The role is not the overall in charge of administration of an organization and therefore cannot be considered highly relevant to the nominated occupation. They have advised me to have my skills assessed under 224712 - Organization and Methods Analyst. This is not open anywhere so not an option at all.
> 
> I disagree with their assessment and plan to file for reassessment. Can you please advise how to leverage my current position and obtain positive outcome.
> I reviewed the job description with my HR Manager and we both agree that my role is almost 80% match to the 132111 requirement.
> 
> I have below options available
> 
> 1. Request HR to provide me with revised experience letter, Job description after adjustments. I still believe my current documents are comprehensive but subjective to how they are understood by case officer.
> 2. Provide a more detailed job analysis at task level to further elaborate how role is linked with 132111.
> 3. Give up without a fight and save possible AUD 450 going into the drain.
> 
> I really would appreciate help in this regard.
> 
> Thanks,
> Faizan


----------



## ajc.chow

Faizan_mqt said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> I filed for Vetassess assessment on 10 Jun and received negative outcome on 25 Aug in category 132111 for occupation Corporate Service Manager.
> 
> My educational qualification received positive outcome. However, I received negative outcome in my employment assessment. Is this the end of the road for me?
> 
> I have close to 3 years managerial experience as Manager - Business Controller and Continuous Improvement in a transportation global company. Documents provided in the application for employment credentials were CV, Experience letter, Official description.
> 
> Comments received in detailed response are: The role is not the overall in charge of administration of an organization and therefore cannot be considered highly relevant to the nominated occupation. They have advised me to have my skills assessed under 224712 - Organization and Methods Analyst. This is not open anywhere so not an option at all.
> 
> I disagree with their assessment and plan to file for reassessment. Can you please advise how to leverage my current position and obtain positive outcome.
> I reviewed the job description with my HR Manager and we both agree that my role is almost 80% match to the 132111 requirement.
> 
> I have below options available
> 
> 1. Request HR to provide me with revised experience letter, Job description after adjustments. I still believe my current documents are comprehensive but subjective to how they are understood by case officer.
> 2. Provide a more detailed job analysis at task level to further elaborate how role is linked with 132111.
> 3. Give up without a fight and save possible AUD 450 going into the drain.
> 
> I really would appreciate help in this regard.
> 
> Thanks,
> Faizan


Dear Faizan,
First of all let me know what are your total points. than after we can see the best option available for you..dont act in haste..


----------



## ajc.chow

Dear Faiza,
if you have 70 points than you can apply for the recommended occupation by VETASSESS under 489 visa.


----------



## smccarthy

ajc.chow said:


> How can you get a positive assessment when you dont have relevant work experience. Getting a positive assessment is only possible when you have relevant education (if not than no of years work experience)
> VETASSESS states the following.. (Nominate an Occupation (General Occupation, Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS)
> 
> You'll need to nominate an occupation as part of applying for Skills Assessment. Begin by nominating the occupation which is most relevant to your skills and qualifications.
> 
> Generally for a Skills Assessment application for ENS, GSM, RSMS and 457 visa purposes, we require a qualification which is at the required educational level in a highly relevant field to the nominated occupation as well as at least one year of highly relevant employment completed at the required skill level within the last five years. In some cases, additional years of highly relevant employment at the required skill level can compensate for lack of relevance of your qualification to the nominated occupation.
> 
> For applicants who meet the skills assessment criteria, VETASSESS will also determine the date that you were deemed skilled in your nominated occupation.


That is my understanding but some people are saying you can get a positive assessment on qualifications only and I'm confused as to how this can be done.



sivakumar s s said:


> Definetely, There are many guys who got positive assessment for Qualifications only provide your degree should match with Nominated occupation.
> 
> More details please backlog this same thread......
> 
> Also lodge a advisory services in Vetassess to get it clarified.
> 
> Best Luck
> Siva


I'm definitely lodging with advisory service - will they advised which occupation I would stand a better chance of getting a positive assessment in? I anticipate I would get a positive assessment for a Safety Inspector in which case I would put more effort into sponsorship as I'm not ready to commit to the Northern Territory and my understanding is you need a signed letter from the Queen to even be considered for a 489 or 190


----------



## Faizan_mqt

Hi AJC,
Below is a possible point chart that I would have if i qualify Vetassess stage
Age: 30
IELTS: 10 - I have secured minimum 7 in all sections of IELTS GT
Skilled Employment: 5 (Subject to Vetassess reassessment outcome)
Educational Qualification: 15 (Secured as per Vetassess outcome)
State Sponsorship: 5 Subject to availability of CSM (132111) 

Thanks,
Faizan


----------



## ajc.chow

Furqan u need to call me. I will inbox my no to u.


----------



## PS1234

Hi mate! Did you hear anything back from vetassess? I applied on 30 June- still waiting?

Thanks



sbsp said:


> sbsp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Does anyone know if Vet will process the assessment faster if u already have a job offer? And also does the assessment time vary based in occupation?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that can answer the above?
Click to expand...


----------



## PS1234

Anyone applied for vetassess assessment in June/July? Please update your status. I applied on 30 June ans still wairing for updates. Not sure how long it's going to take! 

Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## sbsp

PS1234 said:


> Hi mate! Did you hear anything back from vetassess? I applied on 30 June- still waiting? Thanks


Nope still nothing. Its been 9 weeks now since we uploaded all the documents. Im prepared to wait for the 12 week mark, if i dont hear anything from them i'm gonna start chasing them by email...


----------



## PS1234

Thanks for the update and best wishes for your assessment!


----------



## aarthi.kasi

PS1234 said:


> Anyone applied for vetassess assessment in June/July? Please update your status. I applied on 30 June ans still wairing for updates. Not sure how long it's going to take!
> 
> Thanks everyone in advance!


My husband applied on Jun17th and no update as yet . It still shows "In progress" only.

When I applied for my profession, I received an answer exactly on the last day of the 3 month period.


----------



## danielm

Had applied for assessment with vetassess on June 3rd but still no response , already in progress with 12 weeks , please update if anyone gets result ..I will do also ..thanks


----------



## Vivek134214

Hello Everyone! I am new to this forum. Is there anyone who has applied for the assessment for the welfare Manager or welfare worker? I have applied for the assessment on 14th of August 15. How long this process will take? 

Thanks
Vivek


----------



## PS1234

aarthi.kasi said:


> My husband applied on Jun17th and no update as yet . It still shows "In progress" only.
> 
> When I applied for my profession, I received an answer exactly on the last day of the 3 month period.


Thanks a lot! As I applied on 30th June, seems like I got ages to wait. Best wishes !!


----------



## DeepaliVohra

My application lodged on July 2, 2015...still shows in progress. Job code 149212...neverending wait..please update if anyone gets response..thanks


----------



## danielm

My agent told me that it might to take another 2-3weeks of the current processing 12 weeks . Update me if anyone get the assessment .


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Vivek134214 said:


> Hello Everyone! I am new to this forum. Is there anyone who has applied for the assessment for the welfare Manager or welfare worker? I have applied for the assessment on 14th of August 15. How long this process will take?
> 
> Thanks
> Vivek


Hi Vivek - i have applied on June 2, 2015 for assesment still awaiting results. What i understand is that it might take 12-14 weeks in getting the response..


----------



## sivakumar s s

DeepaliVohra said:


> My application lodged on July 2, 2015...still shows in progress. Job code 149212...neverending wait..please update if anyone gets response..thanks


Dont worry now VET is much faster, Last when it was 18 weeks.

Now min 12 weeks can extend 1 or 2 weeks

Cheers
All the best


----------



## Vivek134214

Heya Thanks Deepali. Did u get any varification call from the Vetassess? I have heard that they dont call unless they find something unappropriate. 

Well I have provided all the required documents of my academics and work. 

The problem which I have is my previous organization HR may not give proper respond. 




DeepaliVohra said:


> Vivek134214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone! I am new to this forum. Is there anyone who has applied for the assessment for the welfare Manager or welfare worker? I have applied for the assessment on 14th of August 15. How long this process will take?
> 
> Thanks
> Vivek
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vivek - i have applied on June 2, 2015 for assesment still awaiting results. What i understand is that it might take 12-14 weeks in getting the response..
Click to expand...


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Vivek134214 said:


> Heya Thanks Deepali. Did u get any varification call from the Vetassess? I have heard that they dont call unless they find something unappropriate.
> 
> Well I have provided all the required documents of my academics and work.
> 
> The problem which I have is my previous organization HR may not give proper respond.


Hi Vivek - Till now havent received any call and also not necessary that your employer or you will get a call. In case the Vets decide to call also they will call on the no. or send email to the contact shared in the letter. All theyw ill confirm is your employment and experience/skills. Dont worry be positive they will get positive response and you too will get positive response soon. All the best and lets keep updating as and when we progress towards the dream destination


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Hello Everyone - did anyone get skill assesment result, applied in July 2015..please update!


----------



## danielm

Hi all , still waiting the result for June submission ...


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Hey Daniel - whats your job code.


----------



## danielm

311212-cardiac technician


----------



## edbi

Dear All,

I am going to 18 weeks of waiting for Vetassess response.


----------



## edbi

No response for me so far. It is 18th week.


----------



## KAJP

Hi all,

I hope someone out here can help.
My cousin is a recruitment consultant and he is looking for Australian PR. I did not find the job in SOL. Can anyone tell me which state has recruitment consultant in demand. After which we will proceed for skill assessment.

Thanks


----------



## IA VET

edbi said:


> No response for me so far. It is 18th week.


wat is ur job code?


----------



## sonchu

223112: RECRUITMENT CONSULTANT..
Western Australia (Perth) - Available
South Australia (Adelaide) - This job is in Supplimentary Skilled List


----------



## sbsp

sonchu said:


> 223112: RECRUITMENT CONSULTANT.. Western Australia (Perth) - Available South Australia (Adelaide) - This job is in Supplimentary Skilled List


Both of these require job offers. There is also ACT which again requires job offers.


----------



## sivakumar s s

KAJP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope someone out here can help.
> My cousin is a recruitment consultant and he is looking for Australian PR. I did not find the job in SOL. Can anyone tell me which state has recruitment consultant in demand. After which we will proceed for skill assessment.
> 
> Thanks


Its seems like unavailable in most of the states.

Getting job offer away from australia is very difficult. 

for updates keep eye on 

https://www.anzscosearch.com/


----------



## KAJP

Hi Can anyone help me with a question I have.

If you look for a schedule 2 occupation, should we have a job offer or state sponsorship should be enough?


----------



## sbsp

KAJP said:


> Hi Can anyone help me with a question I have. If you look for a schedule 2 occupation, should we have a job offer or state sponsorship should be enough?


Hi. As mentioned in the above posts. Recruitment consultant is available in the following states: WA, SA and ACT. However in order to get the state sponsorship you need to have a job offer or satisfy other conditions. For example SA, if you have 80 points, direct relative living in SA with a PR for 12 months or you are a graduate from a SA Uni you can qualify for SS. Read each states conditions on their individual websites.


----------



## Vinod S

edbi said:


> No response for me so far. It is 18th week.


Dont get stressed about the waiting. Patience is key. A few weeks here or there in the end makes no difference. This isnt a annual exam where you will lose a year. Without intending to sound preachy check out my signature. You will realize most people have long wait times.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Hey Guys - did anyone get skill assesment result...


----------



## PS1234

I should say I am just in 9th week of my application. I will update as soon as I get any feedback on my application! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mamoon

ajc.chow said:


> One more thing i forgot to mention i submit my application online..i got the reference no at the time it submit and than used the same reference no at the time of sending documents from the university.
> if you have degree of Punjab university Lahore; you have to request them to mention you reference no at the time of sending your documents to VETASSESS because they will not let you send your documents by yourself.


Did you had your degree from PU Lahore? If so then I wanted to know how did you had your copies of degree and result card verified from PU. Need your support in this regards please.


----------



## menal

Hello everyone,

I've just submitted all my documents and have a question:

Does vetassess ALWAYS deduct 1 year of work experience? 

I have 3 years 11 months experience as GIS Analyst (code 232214) in last 5 years (also have 2 bachelor degrees highly relevant to this code). 

If that's the case I will have less than 3 years that are required for 5 points on 189 visa application.

Is that a big issue when claiming for points in 189 or 190 visa?

If you can share your advise/experience it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sbsp

menal said:


> Hello everyone, I've just submitted all my documents and have a question: Does vetassess ALWAYS deduct 1 year of work experience? I have 3 years 11 months experience as GIS Analyst (code 232214) in last 5 years (also have 2 bachelor degrees highly relevant to this code). If that's the case I will have less than 3 years that are required for 5 points on 189 visa application. Is that a big issue when claiming for points in 189 or 190 visa? If you can share your advise/experience it would be greatly appreciated.


In my opinion they will deduct 1 year but considering you are still in the same job your time is ticking, so it should be adding to your experience. The EOI is automatically updated with points as the time passes. Unless your job changes, i. e. promotion or you change employer the assessment should be valid. Dont know if anyone else can confirm from first hand experience?!


----------



## sbsp

11 weeks and still waiting...


----------



## cancerianlrules

menal said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've just submitted all my documents and have a question:
> 
> Does vetassess ALWAYS deduct 1 year of work experience?
> 
> I have 3 years 11 months experience as GIS Analyst (code 232214) in last 5 years (also have 2 bachelor degrees highly relevant to this code).
> 
> If that's the case I will have less than 3 years that are required for 5 points on 189 visa application.
> 
> Is that a big issue when claiming for points in 189 or 190 visa?
> 
> If you can share your advise/experience it would be greatly appreciated.


Hi Menal

After completion of your assessment, as long as you are still employed in the same occupation, your employment is accounted towards your skills.

Vetassess has started doing it since last 6-8 months, they didn't do it when I applied for assessment last year.

But I think in the end its on case to case basis, there is no set formula. If you have more than one relevant degree, they might not deduct it for you.

Its always good to consider the worst case scenario and see where you stand.

If you are employed in the highly relevant occupation, this would mitigate the risk.

Good luck


----------



## menal

Thanks Cancerianrules.
You're right I have to consider worst scenario. In this case should I claim the 5 points when filling the EOI (this will probably be in few months when I have enough experience). Or I am only allowed to claim based on what is stated on vetassess outcome?


----------



## cancerianlrules

menal said:


> Thanks Cancerianrules.
> You're right I have to consider worst scenario. In this case should I claim the 5 points when filling the EOI (this will probably be in few months when I have enough experience). Or I am only allowed to claim based on what is stated on vetassess outcome?


My first question would be... will you continue to be employed in the highly relevant job while you wait for vetassess outcome?

If the answer is Yes, then you are okay. 

You actually don't have to enter any points on EOI, you just enter your employment dates and the employment end date blank.... if you are still employed in relevant occupation. The system automatically calculates the points.


----------



## ajc.chow

One more thing which is important here is that you can claim point of work experience for those years which is assessed by vetassess. Rest of the years will come under not relevant experience.


----------



## ajc.chow

Mamoon,
Yea my degree was from PU and I went there to get it attested. Than PU charge a fee for sending the verified documents to Vetassess.


----------



## edbi

*Positive Assessment*



edbi said:


> No response for me so far. It is 18th week.


Finally, I received the outcome from Vetassess. I got positive assessment for my Baschelor degree and 7 years of experience. Now, I am going to focus on Ielts. I need a band 7.


----------



## danielm

When u had applied to vetassess??I had applied June month and now it's 13th week crossed but no response yet .Did u receive any call from vetassess after you submit the application ?


----------



## menal

Thanks, yes I'm planning to keep working in same occ


----------



## tchinyi

yesterday (09-09-2015) a reply from ACS that my education doesn't meet the educational requirement thus agent suggested to proceed with Vetassess.

Usually how long will it takes for Vetassess to complete an assessment ?
I am holding a Diploma in Computing (1year from Nilai College, Malaysia) and Executive Masters in Management from Asia E University (2 years)...

Thx all !


----------



## tchinyi

danielm said:


> When u had applied to vetassess??I had applied June month and now it's 13th week crossed but no response yet .Did u receive any call from vetassess after you submit the application ?


my agent says usually not more than 2months, but reading the comment here, I think it's quite common that it exceeded 3 months


----------



## DeepaliVohra

edbi said:


> Finally, I received the outcome from Vetassess. I got positive assessment for my Baschelor degree and 7 years of experience. Now, I am going to focus on Ielts. I need a band 7.


Congratulations....i am still waiting...when did you apply, i mean date..


----------



## tchinyi

DeepaliVohra said:


> Congratulations....i am still waiting...when did you apply, i mean date..


did you send for assessment by Vetassess and ACS ? or Vetassess alone will do ?


----------



## DeepaliVohra

tchinyi said:


> did you send for assessment by Vetassess and ACS ? or Vetassess alone will do ?


Vetsasses is enough..


----------



## tchinyi

DeepaliVohra said:


> Vetsasses is enough..


Vetassess would assess the working experience too ?
if this is the case, then why not go for Vetassess at the first place ? why go for ACS ?

I am not wrong, ACS would cost $500 for normal assessment and $550 for RPL where Vetassess only cost $230


----------



## DeepaliVohra

tchinyi said:


> Vetassess would assess the working experience too ?
> if this is the case, then why not go for Vetassess at the first place ? why go for ACS ?
> 
> I am not wrong, ACS would cost $500 for normal assessment and $550 for RPL where Vetassess only cost $230


Vetsasses will evaluate work experience, please check with your agent that what is apprprite/required for your job code.


----------



## cancerianlrules

ajc.chow said:


> One more thing which is important here is that you can claim point of work experience for those years which is assessed by vetassess. Rest of the years will come under not relevant experience.


My opinion differs here... if your employment for X months is assessed as highly relevant by Vetassess and if you continue to remain in that role... lets say for 6 months after the assessment before you apply for visa... You can claim points for X + 6 months experience as long as you are in that same role, as assessed by Vetassess.

I am a living/successful example who has done that already.

Good luck.


----------



## mamoon

Hi,

I have a query regarding the Work experience assessed by Vetassess on outcome. 

How can we claim the points in EOI? Does it relates with the Assessment made for Work experience or is it your actual number of years experience? 

Need some experienced advised. Thanks.


----------



## Holy1

My wife submitted all the required documents for vetassess assessment but was contacted later to provide her company website or provide more information about the company including the companies registration certificate, the company does not have website. Now she approached the company but they refused to provide further evidence including the certificate which am sure they will never release it. Please, what can we do as they gave us short period to provide this.


----------



## sivakumar s s

edbi said:


> Finally, I received the outcome from Vetassess. I got positive assessment for my Baschelor degree and 7 years of experience. Now, I am going to focus on Ielts. I need a band 7.


Congrats :third: bronze cup


----------



## menal

cancerianlrules said:


> My opinion differs here... if your employment for X months is assessed as highly relevant by Vetassess and if you continue to remain in that role... lets say for 6 months after the assessment before you apply for visa... You can claim points for X + 6 months experience as long as you are in that same role, as assessed by Vetassess.
> 
> I am a living/successful example who has done that already.
> 
> Good luck.


Ok, I'll try that. Just waiting to see what the assessment will be like. 
Thanks so much,
Cheers


----------



## cancerianlrules

Holy1 said:


> My wife submitted all the required documents for vetassess assessment but was contacted later to provide her company website or provide more information about the company including the companies registration certificate, the company does not have website. Now she approached the company but they refused to provide further evidence including the certificate which am sure they will never release it. Please, what can we do as they gave us short period to provide this.


If you are in India, you can buy registration certificate online from Registrar of companies website for 50rs. I did the same thing. 

Good luck


----------



## Holy1

cancerianlrules said:


> If you are in India, you can buy registration certificate online from Registrar of companies website for 50rs. I did the same thing.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for your assistance, i am not India and in my place is not applicable.


----------



## sbsp

Anyone got their assessment yet?

Im on 11 weeks and 4 days. Hoping for a result on Thursday (completing 12 weeks)...


----------



## aarthi.kasi

sbsp said:


> Anyone got their assessment yet?
> 
> Im on 11 weeks and 4 days. Hoping for a result on Thursday (completing 12 weeks)...


My husband is exactly on the same boat. Submitted the documents on 17Jun2015, till date no news . They neither called any references for clarification, nor did they call my husband. so, hoping all is OK and by Thu I should hear from them.


----------



## cancerianlrules

aarthi.kasi said:


> My husband is exactly on the same boat. Submitted the documents on 17Jun2015, till date no news . They neither called any references for clarification, nor did they call my husband. so, hoping all is OK and by Thu I should hear from them.


I'd call them once you reach 12th week. That's what I did.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

aarthi.kasi said:


> My husband is exactly on the same boat. Submitted the documents on 17Jun2015, till date no news . They neither called any references for clarification, nor did they call my husband. so, hoping all is OK and by Thu I should hear from them.


Same wait....no news...on assesment result, completed 12 weeks..


----------



## DeepaliVohra

sbsp said:


> Anyone got their assessment yet?
> 
> Im on 11 weeks and 4 days. Hoping for a result on Thursday (completing 12 weeks)...


Skill Assesment Lodged on July 2, 2015...no update yet...


----------



## mamoon

I have a query, if I have total experience of 5.5 years but my vetassess assessment mentions only one year then will I be able to claim 10 points for 5 years experience???


----------



## tchinyi

mamoon said:


> I have a query, if I have total experience of 5.5 years but my vetassess assessment mentions only one year then will I be able to claim 10 points for 5 years experience???


I don't think you are entitle to claim the 10 points for 5 years experience


----------



## PS1234

DeepaliVohra said:


> Skill Assesment Lodged on July 2, 2015...no update yet...


Mine lodged on 30th June, still waiting.... It's really frustrating...


----------



## tchinyi

aarthi.kasi said:


> My husband is exactly on the same boat. Submitted the documents on 17Jun2015, till date no news . They neither called any references for clarification, nor did they call my husband. so, hoping all is OK and by Thu I should hear from them.


my agent says time frame depends on the assessment required.
If you ask Vetassess to assess only education qualification that might take 8 weeks, but if you ask them to assess education & working experience then it might take longer


----------



## sbsp

tchinyi said:


> my agent says time frame depends on the assessment required. If you ask Vetassess to assess only education qualification that might take 8 weeks, but if you ask them to assess education & working experience then it might take longer


The official TAT is 10-12 weeks for a full skill assessment, i.e. education and 5 years employment. Only if additional checks are required will/should it go past that. However lately it seems like its closer to 14-16 weeks... 

Lets hope for the best. Completing 12 weeks by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## AusBoundZA

Hi Everyone. I applied for my skills assessment with VETASSESS on the 09.06.2015 and still waiting!! I feel your pain as this waiting is driving me crazy!! Its gone way past 12 weeks already...so hoping to hear the POSITIVE news soon!! Good luck to ALL still waiting...


----------



## DeepaliVohra

aarthi.kasi said:


> My husband is exactly on the same boat. Submitted the documents on 17Jun2015, till date no news . They neither called any references for clarification, nor did they call my husband. so, hoping all is OK and by Thu I should hear from them.


Hi Aarthi - Did you hear anything


----------



## cancerianlrules

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi Aarthi - Did you hear anything


Hi Deepali

Did you try calling them up?

Keep chasing them, thats when they will respond quicker. I had similar experience.

Regards


----------



## DeepaliVohra

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Deepali
> 
> Did you try calling them up?
> 
> Keep chasing them, thats when they will respond quicker. I had similar experience.
> 
> Regards


Not called them yet, my consultant says we dont need to chase they will inform us...and also after seeing this forum i see all the cases of June and July are still pending...dont know what to do...very irrittaing


----------



## sbsp

DeepaliVohra said:


> Not called them yet, my consultant says we dont need to chase they will inform us...and also after seeing this forum i see all the cases of June and July are still pending...dont know what to do...very irrittaing


I'm feeling the same, just waiting for the 12 weeks to finish and then im calling/emailing them. This is really getting too much... First thing i do in the morning is check the website, loool. Worse than an addict for their fix.


----------



## sivakumar s s

tchinyi said:


> my agent says time frame depends on the assessment required.
> If you ask Vetassess to assess only education qualification that might take 8 weeks, but if you ask them to assess education & working experience then it might take longer


Absolutely true...


----------



## Foxy84

Hi, I'm new to the forum. We submitted application to vetassess for construction estimator 312114 on 23rd of August, we put in an urgency request as our house has been sold due to almost having visas 3 months ago only to find out we were being scammed by an agent and none of it was true. The urgency request was refused however after couple of days the vetassess status changed to "in progress" one week later we had a case officer assigned to the application, now getting to 4 weeks we spoke to the case officer and she said it was on her desk and she was just checking the diploma equivalent in oz out although she couldn't tell us how long. Does anyone know if this is a "nearly there" sign?? Thanks for your help ?


----------



## cancerianlrules

Foxy84 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. We submitted application to vetassess for construction estimator 312114 on 23rd of August, we put in an urgency request as our house has been sold due to almost having visas 3 months ago only to find out we were being scammed by an agent and none of it was true. The urgency request was refused however after couple of days the vetassess status changed to "in progress" one week later we had a case officer assigned to the application, now getting to 4 weeks we spoke to the case officer and she said it was on her desk and she was just checking the diploma equivalent in oz out although she couldn't tell us how long. Does anyone know if this is a "nearly there" sign?? Thanks for your help ?


Hi

The change is status is an automated thing that occurs after about a week or two. It can take upto 10 weeks from change in status.

However, as per my experience, chasing them does help.

From my personal experience, I did not put any request for urgency. But I called them at the beginning of 10th week, in reality, they only started assessing my application in the 10th week after my call.

I kept chasing them for 2 weeks, and got the outcome at the end of week 12.

I would suggest fellow applicants to call them, request them for an update on their application.

Saying that I have seen cases where thy have processed applications in less than 8 weeks. But this is very very rare.

Good luck


----------



## cancerianlrules

DeepaliVohra said:


> Not called them yet, my consultant says we dont need to chase they will inform us...and also after seeing this forum i see all the cases of June and July are still pending...dont know what to do...very irrittaing


If you really completely trust your agent, you should follow his advise.

If you doubt him even a tad bit, this forum has heaps and heaps of past track record which works like a data base,for you to research and find yourself an answer.

You just have to dig deep enough.

Good luck.


----------



## Shimanari

rk91076 said:


> Dear,
> 
> fortunately u r lucky not to have the same officer as assigned in my case..mine was Pooja devi runnoo.
> 
> u will get +ve,all d best


I have the same officer. tell me about your experience with her?


----------



## aarthi.kasi

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi Aarthi - Did you hear anything


hi
My husband's boss received a call today to check his credentials. I am presuming I will know the results in a day or two :fingerscrossed:

I am beginning to wonder if it is really true that only when you call/email them they are acting on your case!!

Yesterday my husband wrote to them enquiring if they needed any other supporting docs for his case as he is anxious for not having heard any response. They replied saying that his case is being worked on "utmost priority" and they will communicate via email should they need anything and coincidentally they called his boss this morning.


----------



## sbsp

aarthi.kasi said:


> hi My husband's boss received a call today to check his credentials. I am presuming I will know the results in a day or two :fingerscrossed: I am beginning to wonder if it is really true that only when you call/email them they are acting on your case!! Yesterday my husband wrote to them enquiring if they needed any other supporting docs for his case as he is anxious for not having heard any response. They replied saying that his case is being worked on "utmost priority" and they will communicate via email should they need anything and coincidentally they called his boss this morning.


Wow they were quick to act. Lets hope you get an update soon. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I just passed 12 weeks. Sending them an email today. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## greygoose

sbsp said:


> Wow they were quick to act. Lets hope you get an update soon. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I just passed 12 weeks. Sending them an email today. Will keep you all posted.


Iny my opinion, it's better to call them and speak with the case officer assigned to your case. If you send an email, they usually just give out a standard email for everyone that doesn't really help. I'm still waiting for my reassessment to be completed. VETASSESS really are exceptionally inefficient.


----------



## ReezBee

Hi everyone. I'm just curious to know whether its standard practice for Vetassess to call employers or not. Ho many of you received the call?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

I have a query,it might be not relevant to subject of this group but I am very curious to post it!
for VETASSESS applied on 6th August-225412 
I have my grad 2005-2009(btech biotech) Regular- SOMEWHAT relevant to my applied occupation
post grad 2009-2011july(mba sales and marketing) correspondence-highly relevant to my applied occupation
MY WORK EX- Dec2010 to July 2015 and counting 5 years in Dec2015(planning to apply EOI only after completing it) for 10 points of experience(which i dearly need)

Do you guys think Vetassess will deduct any years of my experience since my work experience was overlapping for 7months with my masters(correspondence) whichis highly relevant field of education!

I am really nervous about it,coz if that happens,then doors are shut for me? 
Suggest me?


----------



## spikersandhu

If a person has positive skill assessment a year back and he has earned extra 18 months experience since then, do he have to file Points Test Advice (PTA) or he can proceed with the old assessment.


----------



## greeklord007

Hello Fellow Members,,

I had a quick question..:fingerscrossed:

ACS has assessed my skiils and i have recieved a positive response from them but they have not mentioned anything about my Qualification baecause it was Non-ICT degree and i went via RPL route..

So Should i go for Vetassess or wait for CO to point me in that direction. I am just worried CO might reject my application if it is not Vetassessed...
My degree Bachelor in Science(General ..not IT) with Subject : Physics,Chemistry and Maths..
My Anzco Code :263111

:violin:


----------



## DeepaliVohra

aarthi.kasi said:


> hi
> My husband's boss received a call today to check his credentials. I am presuming I will know the results in a day or two :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I am beginning to wonder if it is really true that only when you call/email them they are acting on your case!!
> 
> Yesterday my husband wrote to them enquiring if they needed any other supporting docs for his case as he is anxious for not having heard any response. They replied saying that his case is being worked on "utmost priority" and they will communicate via email should they need anything and coincidentally they called his boss this morning.


Yesterday morning India time we got response, they have asked for some additional documents, but no call till now..i am hoping top upload the dosuments by monday morning then i guess another week or so....


----------



## DeepaliVohra

ReezBee said:


> Hi everyone. I'm just curious to know whether its standard practice for Vetassess to call employers or not. Ho many of you received the call?


Not received any call yet but got response asking for couple of additional documents.


----------



## greeklord007

Hello Fellow Members,,

I had a quick question..:fingerscrossed:

ACS has assessed my skills and i have received a positive response from them but they have not mentioned anything about my Qualification because it was Non-ICT degree and i went via RPL route..

So Should i go for Vetassess or wait for CO to point me in that direction. I am just worried CO might reject my application if it is not Vetassessed...
My degree Bachelor in Science(General ..not IT) with Subject : Physics,Chemistry and Maths..
My Anzco Code :263111


----------



## sivakumar s s

greeklord007 said:


> Hello Fellow Members,,
> 
> I had a quick question..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> ACS has assessed my skills and i have received a positive response from them but they have not mentioned anything about my Qualification because it was Non-ICT degree and i went via RPL route..
> 
> So Should i go for Vetassess or wait for CO to point me in that direction. I am just worried CO might reject my application if it is not Vetassessed...
> My degree Bachelor in Science(General ..not IT) with Subject : Physics,Chemistry and Maths..
> My Anzco Code :263111


It depends on the cases, Better not to take any chances,

So quickly apply VET for skill assessment for Qualification alone.

Then next day apply for Urgent request. so in 2-3 days you got your assessment ready.

To the max one week it takes....
all the best 
dear


----------



## AusBoundZA

Hi All,

I FINALLY received my skills assessment back today!! I got a POSITIVE assessment. So HAPPY and relieved that the waiting has come to a conclusion. I applied on the 09.06.2015 and got a response today (18.09.2015). So looks like a response is more like 14-16 weeks now instead of 10-12 weeks. Good luck to all still waiting.


----------



## sivakumar s s

AusBoundZA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I FINALLY received my skills assessment back today!! I got a POSITIVE assessment. So HAPPY and relieved that the waiting has come to a conclusion. I applied on the 09.06.2015 and got a response today (18.09.2015). So looks like a response is more like 14-16 weeks now instead of 10-12 weeks. Good luck to all still waiting.


Many hearty congrats to get :third: bronze medal

Next two steps are there

All the best


----------



## anulpr

Hi All,

I have got my +ACS assessment done last week , but they have not mentioned anything about my qualification and my agent suggested me to go for Vetassess assessment to claim point for education before applying for EOI.

How long will it take to assess only qualifications ?

Thanks


----------



## chatchathu

Applied for the Vetasess on 02nd of September. The status says 'Lodged'. What is more to come on status? How long will it take for them to assign a CO?


----------



## chatchathu

AusBoundZA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I FINALLY received my skills assessment back today!! I got a POSITIVE assessment. So HAPPY and relieved that the waiting has come to a conclusion. I applied on the 09.06.2015 and got a response today (18.09.2015). So looks like a response is more like 14-16 weeks now instead of 10-12 weeks. Good luck to all still waiting.


Congrats. Happy for you. Fingers crossed of mine.


----------



## Meenus

My husband have 3 years and 1 month experience as Occupational Health Safety Adviser. If he do Assessment through VETASSESS.

Did they deduct initial 2 year experience and consider only 1 year as experience?.

Whether my husband is eligible for 5 points?

Please reply.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Meenus said:


> My husband have 3 years and 1 month experience as Occupational Health Safety Adviser. If he do Assessment through VETASSESS.
> 
> Did they deduct initial 2 year experience and consider only 1 year as experience?.
> 
> Whether my husband is eligible for 5 points?
> 
> Please reply.



He only will positive assessment, but no points.


----------



## tchinyi

greeklord007 said:


> Hello Fellow Members,,
> 
> I had a quick question..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> ACS has assessed my skills and i have received a positive response from them but they have not mentioned anything about my Qualification because it was Non-ICT degree and i went via RPL route..
> 
> So Should i go for Vetassess or wait for CO to point me in that direction. I am just worried CO might reject my application if it is not Vetassessed...
> My degree Bachelor in Science(General ..not IT) with Subject : Physics,Chemistry and Maths..
> My Anzco Code :263111


mate, I would say it's better for you to go to Vetassess else you wouldn't be able to claim points for your education since ACS did not mention anything about your education


----------



## abhionnet

greeklord007 said:


> Hello Fellow Members,,
> 
> I had a quick question..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> ACS has assessed my skiils and i have recieved a positive response from them but they have not mentioned anything about my Qualification baecause it was Non-ICT degree and i went via RPL route..
> 
> So Should i go for Vetassess or wait for CO to point me in that direction. I am just worried CO might reject my application if it is not Vetassessed...
> My degree Bachelor in Science(General ..not IT) with Subject : Physics,Chemistry and Maths..
> My Anzco Code :263111
> 
> :violin:


Very similar to my case! I have got Vetassess PTA done before submitting EOI to be on the safe side


----------



## 1400ashi

abhionnet said:


> Very similar to my case! I have got Vetassess PTA done before submitting EOI to be on the safe side



how much time did it take to get +ve assessment from VETASSESS in case of point test advice?
did they ask you to submit any additional letter that you have been referred for this service either by ACS oR DIBP?


----------



## 1400ashi

anulpr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my +ACS assessment done last week , but they have not mentioned anything about my qualification and my agent suggested me to go for Vetassess assessment to claim point for education before applying for EOI.
> 
> How long will it take to assess only qualifications ?
> 
> Thanks


Applied VETASSESS PTA on 20 aug 2015 and status shows in progress


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Guys
Wanted to inform you all that I have received VETASSESS ASSESSMENT 
today in 7th week
Positive with POINT TEST ADVICE
where they deducted my one year of experience 
Lodge date 8/8/2015
Outcome 21/9/2015



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ushi86

Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys
> Wanted to inform you all that I have received VETASSESS ASSESSMENT
> today in 7th week
> Positive with POINT TEST ADVICE
> where they deducted my one year of experience
> Lodge date 8/8/2015
> Outcome 21/9/2015
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Yogi,

Congrats on getting the +ve assessment. I am a restaurant manager in New Zealand and planning to apply for the VETASSESS. My total experience is 2 years, and want to know if i do apply now, will they deduct 1 years from my total experience. My qualification is not relevant to my occupation so my application would be based on the experience only. Could you please share your situation.

Cheers,
Ushi


----------



## ushi86

Hi all,

I am a restaurant manager in New Zealand and planning to apply for the VETASSESS. My total experience is 2 years, and want to know if i do apply now, will they deduct 1 years from my total experience. My qualification is not relevant to my occupation so my application would be based on the experience only. Could you please advise on getting a +ve assessment based on experience.

Cheers,
Ushi


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Hey ushi 
They will definitely deduct an year or more
Depending on your qualification relevance,kindly check their site for documents check list 
But you may get benefit of staying in NZ etc
My case is a complex one where I am aiming 85 points to apply eoi under high points category and dearly wanted 10 points of experience but left with only 5
Might have to wait another 7-8 months now 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbsp

ushi86 said:


> Hi all, I am a restaurant manager in New Zealand and planning to apply for the VETASSESS. My total experience is 2 years, and want to know if i do apply now, will they deduct 1 years from my total experience. My qualification is not relevant to my occupation so my application would be based on the experience only. Could you please advise on getting a +ve assessment based on experience. Cheers, Ushi


Hi. 

In my opinion your experience is not enough. According to Vet you need 3 years experience if your degree is not highly relevant. Would suggest you apply for and advisory assessment (think this is around 180 AUD) to see what they come up with.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sbsp

Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys Wanted to inform you all that I have received VETASSESS ASSESSMENT today in 7th week Positive with POINT TEST ADVICE where they deducted my one year of experience  Lodge date 8/8/2015 Outcome 21/9/2015 Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Tip who want early assessment early
Which worked for me 

Mail them with some urgency 
For eg. Your timely assessment can help me under specific category whose capping is time based and they will fast forward 

I mailed them on FRIDAY
I have assessment today - MONDAY  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ushi86

Hi there,

I have checked the Vetasses website. It says 2 years experience if the qualification is not relevant.


If the qualification is not in a highly relevant field of study, two years of employment at an appropriate skill level, completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to one year if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Certificate IV level in a highly relevant field. 

Could you please comment.


----------



## ushi86

I am planning to apply for the NT state sponsorship under 489. My total points would be 60 with the nomination if i get the +ve assessment result.


----------



## anulpr

1400ashi said:


> Applied VETASSESS PTA on 20 aug 2015 and status shows in progress



Thanks for reply ashi.
keep me posted on progress of your application. One more thing i wanted to ask you about PTE.. i saw in your signature that you got 76 point in speaking, could guide me on that. i m planning to attempt for PTE next month .


----------



## sbsp

ushi86 said:


> Hi there, I have checked the Vetasses website. It says 2 years experience if the qualification is not relevant. If the qualification is not in a highly relevant field of study, two years of employment at an appropriate skill level, completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to one year if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Certificate IV level in a highly relevant field. Could you please comment.


Apologies, didnt check the skill level required. In that case it shouldnt be a problem to get the positive assessment assuming your job matches the required experience skill level.


----------



## 1400ashi

anulpr said:


> Thanks for reply ashi.
> keep me posted on progress of your application. One more thing i wanted to ask you about PTE.. i saw in your signature that you got 76 point in speaking, could guide me on that. i m planning to attempt for PTE next month .


Few PTE Speaking tips gathered from the forum itself. Else Refer to the separate thread "PTE - A Exam"

For e.g.: Some feel that in repeat sentence make not of the first letter so that it is easy to recollect.
Like Speaker says - The Meeting is scheduled at 4PM , making notes 'T M I S A 4'

However this didn't work out for me , I tend to lose concentration so my strategy was to close my eyes and listen to the sentence, understand the content and speak.


Speaking
I personally felt it was the worst. I fumbled once or twice, had some awkward hiatus in between, my graph description were absolutely basic. I guess half the time, I ended up literally reading the contents and making obvious conclusions from what I saw in the graph, Once or twice I even ended up saying the wrong type of graph lol. And then there was a section wherein, you hear a question and you have to answer it. I was almost spot on with all the questions except one, where I ended up embarrassing myself. It was a simple math question, where I heard the question properly, but I gave the wrong answer. It was that bad that I had to do a face palm on my greatly endeavored attempt. Also one or 2 places, I completely the pronunciation of a word which I know how to pronounce lol.
My expectations: 65-70
Results: 90 :S.. (HOW ??? I mean seriously, I don't deserve it!!) lol


Speaking
Read Aloud - This is straight forward, I spoke in natural pace. You have time to read the sentence once before starting. Make use of this time don't read the heading and waste time. I have scored very less in practice test in speaking section so let me wait for the result to see if it is any different. 

Repeat Sentence - I struggled with this in practice but was able to repeat around 8 sentence correctly. In practice, I was able to repeat only 5-6. There are various tips provided in this forum but it is best for you to judge which is suitable. I just closed my eyes and concentrated very hard in listening. I missed a couple but those were pretty easy ones. May be I didn't follow it well as it was spoken in slow pace. I'm sure you can do well here.

Describe Image - This was the toughest section for me personally. While, there are various tips given by the forum member I somehow lose my thought while describing. I did OK in this section but could have definitely done better. For practice, you may refer to Macmillan or any graph in google, try to speak about the topic with clarity.

I got 2 Pie charts, line graph comparing population, couple of bar charts, 1 chart where I had no clue what that is about, couple of pictures, 1 was a Floor plan(which was unexpected) and other was about a city.
Retell Lecture - Disaster to start with as my speaker went on mute. In a different system, I started this, the topic was about 'How math’s and science are interlinked’, ‘How Napoleon III transformed Paris by provided road,safety,etc'. As advised in this forum, please take notes and collect your thought before the speech. Mention the important points and what the lecture conveys.

Answer Short Questions - I got a couple of easy one's wrong but you will be able to get through this section. For eg: There was a picture and I was asked to comment on the picture. I should have said 'It was a sunny day' instead I said 'It was a windy day' That managed to bring a smile on my face in this exam center.



Speaking
I found this section to be the most difficult. Even in the actual exam I could not repeat 2 -3 sentences correctly. But I was happy with my performance in read aloud. Also I didn’t finish my answers for a few describe graphs. ( I suppose marks are not deducted for this). Speaking requires utmost concentration and this section can be cracked if you are attentive throughout the exam.

General Tips
1. I practiced 'Read Aloud' from BBC's website. I read aloud articles on various topics ( not just the ones which I like) and recorded my response for all of them. 
2. I practiced describe graphs from the link for IELTS which was shared on this thread. I recorded all my responses some of which I have shared on the thread.
3. I am not sure of the markings in scored tests. I performed on same levels in scored test B ( which I ordered again and wasted my money) and in the actual exam. I scored only 69 in scored test but 90 in the actual one.
4. Finally please go through the score guide for PTE. It will help you immensely to understand the scoring pattern and strategize accordingly.


Describe Image Tips

To prepare for 'describe image' section, I used samples given on ieltsbudy.com

Basically you need to cover following 5 points

1- describe all elements of the image / Graph / Chart
2- their relationship
3-possible developments 
4-conclusion
5-what it implies 

Repeat sentence - I quickly wrote down the first letters of each word to help me remember them as I spoke it back

Multiple choice - Some options can be discounted quickly leaving you with only 1 or 2 options

Retell Lecture - I wrote down some info while listening. There were large chunks of the lecture I missed but this obviously didn't matter. I managed to fill the time talking about the bits I did write so content may not be as important as I had thought ?

Describe graph - As many on here have suggested I described what the graph is showing, detailed the highest value and the lowest (and when they occurred - which month or year for example), described any trends (risen over the period shown). I didn't feel I had done as well here as in the practice tests but again I must have done enough !


IELTS pie chart exercise
IELTS pie charts - range of vocabulary


Vocab for graphs, charts and diagrams
https://moodle.unitec.ac.nz/file.php/1723/English_material_Charts_graphs_and_diagrams_2008.pdf


Describing bar charts
EssayBuilder - BarCharts 1


Vocab used for describing graphs
Describing-graphs-vocabulary-worksheet


----------



## A12345

All I have a positive assessment with vetasess on May 2015. Can any body help calculate my expected work experience points? .

Below are my data; 

Nominated Occupation- Facilities Mgr.

Educational Qualification:

HND Business Admin; 1999
MBA - 2008 (Assessed to be highly relevant by Vetassess to my nominated occupation)

Work experience

2000-2004 Storekeeper

2005- 2011 Warehouse Supervisor

2011- 2013 Facilities Manager (2years work experience meets the minimum requirement)

2013- date- Warehouse Manager.

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

Yogi4Aus said:


> Tip who want early assessment early
> Which worked for me
> 
> Mail them with some urgency
> For eg. Your timely assessment can help me under specific category whose capping is time based and they will fast forward
> 
> I mailed them on FRIDAY
> I have assessment today - MONDAY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BEst wishes.... won the bronze cup :third:

Next two steps to ahead......


----------



## sivakumar s s

1400ashi said:


> Few PTE Speaking tips gathered from the forum itself. Else Refer to the separate thread "PTE - A Exam"
> 
> For e.g.: Some feel that in repeat sentence make not of the first letter so that it is easy to recollect.
> Like Speaker says - The Meeting is scheduled at 4PM , making notes 'T M I S A 4'
> 
> However this didn't work out for me , I tend to lose concentration so my strategy was to close my eyes and listen to the sentence, understand the content and speak.
> 
> 
> Speaking
> I personally felt it was the worst. I fumbled once or twice, had some awkward hiatus in between, my graph description were absolutely basic. I guess half the time, I ended up literally reading the contents and making obvious conclusions from what I saw in the graph, Once or twice I even ended up saying the wrong type of graph lol. And then there was a section wherein, you hear a question and you have to answer it. I was almost spot on with all the questions except one, where I ended up embarrassing myself. It was a simple math question, where I heard the question properly, but I gave the wrong answer. It was that bad that I had to do a face palm on my greatly endeavored attempt. Also one or 2 places, I completely the pronunciation of a word which I know how to pronounce lol.
> My expectations: 65-70
> Results: 90 :S.. (HOW ??? I mean seriously, I don't deserve it!!) lol
> 
> 
> Speaking
> Read Aloud - This is straight forward, I spoke in natural pace. You have time to read the sentence once before starting. Make use of this time don't read the heading and waste time. I have scored very less in practice test in speaking section so let me wait for the result to see if it is any different.
> 
> Repeat Sentence - I struggled with this in practice but was able to repeat around 8 sentence correctly. In practice, I was able to repeat only 5-6. There are various tips provided in this forum but it is best for you to judge which is suitable. I just closed my eyes and concentrated very hard in listening. I missed a couple but those were pretty easy ones. May be I didn't follow it well as it was spoken in slow pace. I'm sure you can do well here.
> 
> Describe Image - This was the toughest section for me personally. While, there are various tips given by the forum member I somehow lose my thought while describing. I did OK in this section but could have definitely done better. For practice, you may refer to Macmillan or any graph in google, try to speak about the topic with clarity.
> 
> I got 2 Pie charts, line graph comparing population, couple of bar charts, 1 chart where I had no clue what that is about, couple of pictures, 1 was a Floor plan(which was unexpected) and other was about a city.
> Retell Lecture - Disaster to start with as my speaker went on mute. In a different system, I started this, the topic was about 'How math’s and science are interlinked’, ‘How Napoleon III transformed Paris by provided road,safety,etc'. As advised in this forum, please take notes and collect your thought before the speech. Mention the important points and what the lecture conveys.
> 
> Answer Short Questions - I got a couple of easy one's wrong but you will be able to get through this section. For eg: There was a picture and I was asked to comment on the picture. I should have said 'It was a sunny day' instead I said 'It was a windy day' That managed to bring a smile on my face in this exam center.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking
> I found this section to be the most difficult. Even in the actual exam I could not repeat 2 -3 sentences correctly. But I was happy with my performance in read aloud. Also I didn’t finish my answers for a few describe graphs. ( I suppose marks are not deducted for this). Speaking requires utmost concentration and this section can be cracked if you are attentive throughout the exam.
> 
> General Tips
> 1. I practiced 'Read Aloud' from BBC's website. I read aloud articles on various topics ( not just the ones which I like) and recorded my response for all of them.
> 2. I practiced describe graphs from the link for IELTS which was shared on this thread. I recorded all my responses some of which I have shared on the thread.
> 3. I am not sure of the markings in scored tests. I performed on same levels in scored test B ( which I ordered again and wasted my money) and in the actual exam. I scored only 69 in scored test but 90 in the actual one.
> 4. Finally please go through the score guide for PTE. It will help you immensely to understand the scoring pattern and strategize accordingly.
> 
> 
> Describe Image Tips
> 
> To prepare for 'describe image' section, I used samples given on ieltsbudy.com
> 
> Basically you need to cover following 5 points
> 
> 1- describe all elements of the image / Graph / Chart
> 2- their relationship
> 3-possible developments
> 4-conclusion
> 5-what it implies
> 
> Repeat sentence - I quickly wrote down the first letters of each word to help me remember them as I spoke it back
> 
> Multiple choice - Some options can be discounted quickly leaving you with only 1 or 2 options
> 
> Retell Lecture - I wrote down some info while listening. There were large chunks of the lecture I missed but this obviously didn't matter. I managed to fill the time talking about the bits I did write so content may not be as important as I had thought ?
> 
> Describe graph - As many on here have suggested I described what the graph is showing, detailed the highest value and the lowest (and when they occurred - which month or year for example), described any trends (risen over the period shown). I didn't feel I had done as well here as in the practice tests but again I must have done enough !
> 
> 
> IELTS pie chart exercise
> IELTS pie charts - range of vocabulary
> 
> 
> Vocab for graphs, charts and diagrams
> https://moodle.unitec.ac.nz/file.php/1723/English_material_Charts_graphs_and_diagrams_2008.pdf
> 
> 
> Describing bar charts
> EssayBuilder - BarCharts 1
> 
> 
> Vocab used for describing graphs
> Describing-graphs-vocabulary-worksheet



USEFUL TIPS......

Keep the same spirit...... :cheer2:


----------



## Yogi4Aus

A12345 said:


> All I have a positive assessment with vetasess on May 2015. Can any body help calculate my expected work experience points? .
> 
> 
> 
> Below are my data;
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated Occupation- Facilities Mgr.
> 
> 
> 
> Educational Qualification:
> 
> 
> 
> HND Business Admin; 1999
> 
> MBA - 2008 (Assessed to be highly relevant by Vetassess to my nominated occupation)
> 
> 
> 
> Work experience
> 
> 
> 
> 2000-2004 Storekeeper
> 
> 
> 
> 2005- 2011 Warehouse Supervisor
> 
> 
> 
> 2011- 2013 Facilities Manager (2years work experience meets the minimum requirement)
> 
> 
> 
> 2013- date- Warehouse Manager.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



How much experience have they quoted for you in the Point test advice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A12345

Yogi4Aus said:


> How much experience have they quoted for you in the Point test advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The date skilled deem was not quoted. My application was submitted Dec. 2014.
Vetassess just started quoting date deem skilled from January 2015.

My question is will they start counting my work experience from when I had my MBA -2008 or from year 2000 when I started working?


----------



## anulpr

1400ashi said:


> Few PTE Speaking tips gathered from the forum itself. Else Refer to the separate thread "PTE - A Exam"
> 
> For e.g.: Some feel that in repeat sentence make not of the first letter so that it is easy to recollect.
> Like Speaker says - The Meeting is scheduled at 4PM , making notes 'T M I S A 4'
> 
> However this didn't work out for me , I tend to lose concentration so my strategy was to close my eyes and listen to the sentence, understand the content and speak.
> 
> 
> Speaking
> I personally felt it was the worst. I fumbled once or twice, had some awkward hiatus in between, my graph description were absolutely basic. I guess half the time, I ended up literally reading the contents and making obvious conclusions from what I saw in the graph, Once or twice I even ended up saying the wrong type of graph lol. And then there was a section wherein, you hear a question and you have to answer it. I was almost spot on with all the questions except one, where I ended up embarrassing myself. It was a simple math question, where I heard the question properly, but I gave the wrong answer. It was that bad that I had to do a face palm on my greatly endeavored attempt. Also one or 2 places, I completely the pronunciation of a word which I know how to pronounce lol.
> My expectations: 65-70
> Results: 90 :S.. (HOW ??? I mean seriously, I don't deserve it!!) lol
> 
> 
> Speaking
> Read Aloud - This is straight forward, I spoke in natural pace. You have time to read the sentence once before starting. Make use of this time don't read the heading and waste time. I have scored very less in practice test in speaking section so let me wait for the result to see if it is any different.
> 
> Repeat Sentence - I struggled with this in practice but was able to repeat around 8 sentence correctly. In practice, I was able to repeat only 5-6. There are various tips provided in this forum but it is best for you to judge which is suitable. I just closed my eyes and concentrated very hard in listening. I missed a couple but those were pretty easy ones. May be I didn't follow it well as it was spoken in slow pace. I'm sure you can do well here.
> 
> Describe Image - This was the toughest section for me personally. While, there are various tips given by the forum member I somehow lose my thought while describing. I did OK in this section but could have definitely done better. For practice, you may refer to Macmillan or any graph in google, try to speak about the topic with clarity.
> 
> I got 2 Pie charts, line graph comparing population, couple of bar charts, 1 chart where I had no clue what that is about, couple of pictures, 1 was a Floor plan(which was unexpected) and other was about a city.
> Retell Lecture - Disaster to start with as my speaker went on mute. In a different system, I started this, the topic was about 'How math’s and science are interlinked’, ‘How Napoleon III transformed Paris by provided road,safety,etc'. As advised in this forum, please take notes and collect your thought before the speech. Mention the important points and what the lecture conveys.
> 
> Answer Short Questions - I got a couple of easy one's wrong but you will be able to get through this section. For eg: There was a picture and I was asked to comment on the picture. I should have said 'It was a sunny day' instead I said 'It was a windy day' That managed to bring a smile on my face in this exam center.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking
> I found this section to be the most difficult. Even in the actual exam I could not repeat 2 -3 sentences correctly. But I was happy with my performance in read aloud. Also I didn’t finish my answers for a few describe graphs. ( I suppose marks are not deducted for this). Speaking requires utmost concentration and this section can be cracked if you are attentive throughout the exam.
> 
> General Tips
> 1. I practiced 'Read Aloud' from BBC's website. I read aloud articles on various topics ( not just the ones which I like) and recorded my response for all of them.
> 2. I practiced describe graphs from the link for IELTS which was shared on this thread. I recorded all my responses some of which I have shared on the thread.
> 3. I am not sure of the markings in scored tests. I performed on same levels in scored test B ( which I ordered again and wasted my money) and in the actual exam. I scored only 69 in scored test but 90 in the actual one.
> 4. Finally please go through the score guide for PTE. It will help you immensely to understand the scoring pattern and strategize accordingly.
> 
> 
> Describe Image Tips
> 
> To prepare for 'describe image' section, I used samples given on ieltsbudy.com
> 
> Basically you need to cover following 5 points
> 
> 1- describe all elements of the image / Graph / Chart
> 2- their relationship
> 3-possible developments
> 4-conclusion
> 5-what it implies
> 
> Repeat sentence - I quickly wrote down the first letters of each word to help me remember them as I spoke it back
> 
> Multiple choice - Some options can be discounted quickly leaving you with only 1 or 2 options
> 
> Retell Lecture - I wrote down some info while listening. There were large chunks of the lecture I missed but this obviously didn't matter. I managed to fill the time talking about the bits I did write so content may not be as important as I had thought ?
> 
> Describe graph - As many on here have suggested I described what the graph is showing, detailed the highest value and the lowest (and when they occurred - which month or year for example), described any trends (risen over the period shown). I didn't feel I had done as well here as in the practice tests but again I must have done enough !
> 
> 
> IELTS pie chart exercise
> IELTS pie charts - range of vocabulary
> 
> 
> Vocab for graphs, charts and diagrams
> https://moodle.unitec.ac.nz/file.php/1723/English_material_Charts_graphs_and_diagrams_2008.pdf
> 
> 
> Describing bar charts
> EssayBuilder - BarCharts 1
> 
> 
> Vocab used for describing graphs
> Describing-graphs-vocabulary-worksheet




Thank you !


----------



## sbsp

Hi everyone,

Got my result today and it is POSITIVE. Couldn't be more happy. Result as expected and was deemed skilled after 1 year deduction was made. 

Sent them an email asking what was going on about 7 days ago (after I passed the 12 week mark) and got a response saying they are prioritising my case. A week later I got my result. Would suggest that everyone sends them an email as soon as you hit 10 weeks, just asking when you can expect a result, at least they will look at your file.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## danielm

My submission crossed 14th week and last two days before sent them regarding my status of my application .Waiting for their reply .


----------



## ricky4158

Hi my VET ASSESS application is in progress... my question is ..
I applied for 133111 Construction Project Manager.. I have 12 years post qualification experience in same field ..
I have 3 years full time diploma in Civil Engineering and also i am Graduate and Post Graduate. How my chances are bright to get positive assessment??? Please advice. Thank you. Sushil Kumar, Delhi


----------



## 1400ashi

Hi All,

submitted application for points test advice on the qualifications and received the positive result today. See the signature.


----------



## htvr25

Hi to everyone

I have submited my application on 5th Sep 15. I have applied through agent and he said your employer reference will get a call or email in next 2 week.
But today he said that Visit also possible to your employer.
Is it correct or anything else is there.

Thanks in advance for response

Virendra


----------



## sivakumar s s

htvr25 said:


> Hi to everyone
> 
> I have submited my application on 5th Sep 15. I have applied through agent and he said your employer reference will get a call or email in next 2 week.
> But today he said that Visit also possible to your employer.
> Is it correct or anything else is there.
> 
> Thanks in advance for response
> 
> Virendra



Wrong information.......They will call or mail to the maximum.

Only during VISA process time, if your case given to third party for Internal security check then only they will visit.

How could they invest money for this purpose, your agent is bluffing.

Cool....

Most of the cases they will not even call. 
Cheers
Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

sbsp said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got my result today and it is POSITIVE. Couldn't be more happy. Result as expected and was deemed skilled after 1 year deduction was made.
> 
> Sent them an email asking what was going on about 7 days ago (after I passed the 12 week mark) and got a response saying they are prioritising my case. A week later I got my result. Would suggest that everyone sends them an email as soon as you hit 10 weeks, just asking when you can expect a result, at least they will look at your file.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Many hearty congrats won the Bronze cup.....:third:

Next two steps to get golden


----------



## A12345

All I have a positive assessment with vetasess on May 2015. *My question how many points can I claim for work experience*. Somebody pls help.
Below are my data; 

Nominated Occupation- Facilities Mgr.

Educational Qualification:

HND Business Admin; 1999
MBA - 2008 (Assessed to be highly relevant by Vetassess to my nominated occupation)

Work experience

2000-2004 Storekeeper

2005- 2011 Warehouse Supervisor

2011- 2013 Facilities Manager (2years work experience meets the minimum requirement)

2013- date- Warehouse Manager.

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

A12345 said:


> All I have a positive assessment with vetasess on May 2015. *My question how many points can I claim for work experience*. Somebody pls help.
> Below are my data;
> 
> Nominated Occupation- Facilities Mgr.
> 
> Educational Qualification:
> 
> HND Business Admin; 1999
> MBA - 2008 (Assessed to be highly relevant by Vetassess to my nominated occupation)
> 
> Work experience
> 
> 2000-2004 Storekeeper
> 
> 2005- 2011 Warehouse Supervisor
> 
> 2011- 2013 Facilities Manager (2years work experience meets the minimum requirement)
> 
> 2013- date- Warehouse Manager.
> 
> Thanks


What ever the experience in each role and company mentioned by VET in point test advice will be consider for as Experience for EOI


----------



## ricky4158

Hi my VET ASSESS application is in progress... my question is .. I applied for 133111 Construction Project Manager.. I have 12 years post qualification experience in same field .. I have 3 years full time diploma in Civil Engineering and also i am Graduate and Post Graduate. How my chances are bright to get positive assessment??? Please advice. Thank you. Sushil Kumar, Delhi


----------



## anulpr

*PTA VA assessment timeline*



1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> submitted application for points test advice on the qualifications and received the positive result today. See the signature.


Congrats! ashi... on PTA result. I would like to know how many points we can claim based on their assessment result. I have done MBA in Project Management and B.Com from Mumbai University and I had submitted my application through my agent on 14th of sept 2015. (received my +ACS assessment result with 15 points) 


Thanks


----------



## raquelw

ricky4158 said:


> Hi my VET ASSESS application is in progress... my question is .. I applied for 133111 Construction Project Manager.. I have 12 years post qualification experience in same field .. I have 3 years full time diploma in Civil Engineering and also i am Graduate and Post Graduate. How my chances are bright to get positive assessment??? Please advice. Thank you. Sushil Kumar, Delhi


Hi ricky4158,
Did you apply for a VETASSESS Advisory Service or for a Full Skills Assessment?
Thanks


----------



## ricky4158

I applied for full skills assessment


----------



## sbsp

ricky4158 said:


> Hi my VET ASSESS application is in progress... my question is .. I applied for 133111 Construction Project Manager.. I have 12 years post qualification experience in same field .. I have 3 years full time diploma in Civil Engineering and also i am Graduate and Post Graduate. How my chances are bright to get positive assessment??? Please advice. Thank you. Sushil Kumar, Delhi


Hi.

If you could share a timeline of your work and degrees it will be easier to give some advise. Also did you go for the regular assessment only or for the PTA as well?


----------



## Faizan_mqt

Dear All,
I received negative outcome in my skill assessment for 132111 Corporate Service Manager (Aug 2015). After a 1 month break, I am refiling for reassessment after working with HR on revised experience letter and job description. Hope the jinx is over.. Wish me luck.
Thanks,
Faizan


----------



## ricky4158

I did go for regular assessment only. 

1995-1998 Bachelor (B.A.) regular 
1998-2000 Masters (Economics) regular 
2000-2003 Diploma in Civil Engineering Full Time
2003-2006 worked in construction company as civil engineer
2006-2015 worked in another construction company on various civil & construction designation. Currently working as Construction Project Manager 
What's your opinion.


----------



## ricky4158

I did go for regular assessment only. 1995-1998 Bachelor (B.A.) regular 1998-2000 Masters (Economics) regular 2000-2003 Diploma in Civil Engineering Full Time 2003-2006 worked in construction company as civil engineer 2006-2015 worked in another construction company on various civil & construction designation. Currently working as Construction Project Manager What's your opinion.


----------



## ricky4158

sbsp said:


> ricky4158 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my VET ASSESS application is in progress... my question is .. I applied for 133111 Construction Project Manager.. I have 12 years post qualification experience in same field .. I have 3 years full time diploma in Civil Engineering and also i am Graduate and Post Graduate. How my chances are bright to get positive assessment??? Please advice. Thank you. Sushil Kumar, Delhi
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> If you could share a timeline of your work and degrees it will be easier to give some advise. Also did you go for the regular assessment only or for the PTA as well?
Click to expand...

I did go for regular assessment only. 1995-1998 Bachelor (B.A.) regular 
1998-2000 Masters (Economics) regular 2000-2003 Diploma in Civil Engineering Full Time 
2003-2006 worked in construction company as civil engineer 
2006-2015 worked in another construction company on various civil & construction designation. Currently working as Construction Project Manager What's your opinion.


----------



## sbsp

ricky4158 said:


> I did go for regular assessment only. 1995-1998 Bachelor (B.A.) regular 1998-2000 Masters (Economics) regular 2000-2003 Diploma in Civil Engineering Full Time 2003-2006 worked in construction company as civil engineer 2006-2015 worked in another construction company on various civil & construction designation. Currently working as Construction Project Manager What's your opinion.


Hi.

So since your occupation code is construction project manager i am inclined to say that only this experience would be relevant to the occupation. However it is not only the title of your job that will determine which employment will be considered as relevant and give you points. Firstly Vet will only assess up to 10 years on the experience (this is what it says on my outcome letter). Secondly it will also depend on the job description of your previous positions.

You will need to compare the job descriptions to the ANZSCO tasks listed. In any case you will need a bachelors/masters with at least 1 years of experience (if your bachelors/masters is highly relevant) or 3 years if your degree is not highly relevant.

Only you will know how much your experience marches the needed skill level.


----------



## ravs77

hello everyone,

I want to apply for skill assessment via VETASSESS online but does not know how to. I have few questions:

- they asked for qualification award certificate: shall I get photocopy of my degree certificates signed by notary and scanned 
- they asked for academic transcripts : I have transcripts from my college in sealed envelope, shall I open it, get it notarized and scan it ? OR shall I use the transcripts which I got along with my degree certification when I completed my college
- they requested for reference letter and salary slip: I have reference letter from my employer but do I also need organisation chart details since I am applying for contact center manager profile
- Salary slips: Salary slips is required for how much duration ? Last 3 months will do or more than that ?


----------



## butako

Hello,

I am hoping to apply for 189 with Actuary 224111. I hold a BA in Math and have been working in a highly relevant life actuarial role for about 2 years now. My biggest concern is that VET would not assess my degree as highly relevant to Actuary, so I am waiting for comments from their paid advisory service. I am a fan of this forum (tons of useful information!!) so pls help if possible:

- Could anyone (esp Actuary with Math degree) pls offer some advice on how to strengthen my case?

- I no longer have my syllabi and my transcript does not have marks on it, only letter grades ABC. I wonder if that will be a hurdle to proving relevance of my degree?

- I understand highly relevant work experience can substitute for lack of formal education. But I can get a formal source of how many years that would be. Some says 5, some 3, and even 2 years according to a few post? Can someone confirm the correct number of years to substitute for my lack of formal education in Actuarial Studies?

- Another thing I am curious about is, why did some people on the forum mention big piles of documents (40-75 pages)? What would such pile be mostly composed of? I cannot think of anything, since I do not have that much in my possession.

Thank you!


----------



## flupo2000

Any ideas about the Advisory Services? I submitted my inquiry on August 6 and till date no reply. As per the website the advisory service should take 20 working days due to the work load but mine went far behind the 20 working days.


----------



## butako

flupo2000 said:


> Any ideas about the Advisory Services? I submitted my inquiry on August 6 and till date no reply. As per the website the advisory service should take 20 working days due to the work load but mine went far behind the 20 working days.


I submitted mine last week. Looks like its gonna be a long wait even for the advisory.

Why dont you call them up and ask them to pay attention to where it is due? The overall vibe I get about VET from past posts is that they're not gonna move till you give them a push.


----------



## sbsp

butako said:


> Hello, I am hoping to apply for 189 with Actuary 224111. I hold a BA in Math and have been working in a highly relevant life actuarial role for about 2 years now. My biggest concern is that VET would not assess my degree as highly relevant to Actuary, so I am waiting for comments from their paid advisory service. I am a fan of this forum (tons of useful information!!) so pls help if possible: - Could anyone (esp Actuary with Math degree) pls offer some advice on how to strengthen my case? - I no longer have my syllabi and my transcript does not have marks on it, only letter grades ABC. I wonder if that will be a hurdle to proving relevance of my degree? - I understand highly relevant work experience can substitute for lack of formal education. But I can get a formal source of how many years that would be. Some says 5, some 3, and even 2 years according to a few post? Can someone confirm the correct number of years to substitute for my lack of formal education in Actuarial Studies? - Another thing I am curious about is, why did some people on the forum mention big piles of documents (40-75 pages)? What would such pile be mostly composed of? I cannot think of anything, since I do not have that much in my possession. Thank you!


Hi.

I cant really comment on your degree but in terms of documentation this is what is recommended

Employment:
Statement of service, offer letter, promotion letters, official job description, salary slips, salary certificates, tax returns (if applicable), bank statements, reference letters/recommendation/thank you letters from clients. If you had your own company you can include contracts.

For education:
Degree, transcripts, reference letters from professors, syllabus, diploma supplement (if degree is from Europe).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Vivek134214

Congratulations Man! 

Thats very quick respose you get. Did you get any varification call to your employer? 



Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys
> Wanted to inform you all that I have received VETASSESS ASSESSMENT
> today in 7th week
> Positive with POINT TEST ADVICE
> where they deducted my one year of experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lodge date 8/8/2015
> Outcome 21/9/2015
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butako

sbsp said:


> Hi.
> 
> I cant really comment on your degree but in terms of documentation this is what is recommended
> 
> Employment:
> Statement of service, offer letter, promotion letters, official job description, salary slips, salary certificates, tax returns (if applicable), bank statements, reference letters/recommendation/thank you letters from clients. If you had your own company you can include contracts.
> 
> For education:
> Degree, transcripts, reference letters from professors, syllabus, diploma supplement (if degree is from Europe).
> 
> Hope that helps.


Hi sbsp,

Thanks for replying!

I guess I've just dreaded collecting all the stuffs back from college. Is it ok if syllabi are not official since mine were all words typed on papers, no stamps whatsoever (who stamped syllabi anyway...)? Even for reference letter from professors, there are only signatures at the end, which doesnt look official either. Thanks!


----------



## sbsp

butako said:


> Hi sbsp, Thanks for replying! I guess I've just dreaded collecting all the stuffs back from college. Is it ok if syllabi are not official since mine were all words typed on papers, no stamps whatsoever (who stamped syllabi anyway...)? Even for reference letter from professors, there are only signatures at the end, which doesnt look official either. Thanks!


Well you can try submitting them but the risk is that they wont get accepted as supporting evidence. I would suggest you try to get everything officially stamped to be on the safe side.

When you do it for the assessment it will all be needed again for the visa application so might as well get it done.


----------



## butako

sbsp said:


> Well you can try submitting them but the risk is that they wont get accepted as supporting evidence. I would suggest you try to get everything officially stamped to be on the safe side.
> 
> When you do it for the assessment it will all be needed again for the visa application so might as well get it done.


I understand. Can I ask who stamped yours? Getting stamps from the university is out of the question and I dont even know who or how to ask. English is not our official language so I am afraid the notaries in my country wont stamp them either. Thanks! Sorry if I'm dragging this on. I just feel a bit lost...


----------



## aussiedream333

_Applicable for those who submitting VET applications on or after 01 Jan 2015_

From 1 January 2015, VETASSESS is introducing a revised Skills Assessment process for general professional occupations. The Skills Assessment will include an assessment of the highest qualification level and the “date deemed skilled” based on qualification and employment evidence provided.

The skills assessment criteria will remain the same as earlier. However from 1 January 2015 onwards they are going to mention the date deemed skilled that is the date after which you can claim the skilled employment points for your employment. Applications received before this date will be assessed by the prevailing rules.

For example if you are applying for an X occupation for which a Bachelors Degree and Y number of years of relevant post qualification experience is required to meet the Vetassess skills assessment criteria, in that case the skilled employment date would be after deduction of Y years from your total relevant employment. In this case Vetassess will specify the date from when employment is deemed as skilled in the skills assessment letter as per this new update.

further doubts 

Hi Siva,

Congratulations on your grant. I would be grateful if you could answer my question. I'm going to apply to Vetassess for skill assessment of my nominated category I.e. Marketing specialist. I did my masters in international marketing last year and will be completing 1 year of relevant experience in first week of November. Now as per the new rules effective 1 January 2015, are you saying that I won't be deemed skilled when I complete the 1 year in November?! I work as a Assistant Brand Manager and if this is true, it's very disappointing as I was planning on applying for skilled assessment to Vetassess in November itself. Please let me know, I'm very stressed about this.


----------



## A12345

sivakumar s s said:


> What ever the experience in each role and company mentioned by VET in point test advice will be consider for as Experience for EOI


Thanks. I applied under the old rule. Date deemed skilled was not mentioned on my assessment outcome. Are u suggesting I should go for a point test or should start counting from the date of my MBA qualification (2008) date was deemed to be highly relevant to my nominated occupation.


----------



## sivakumar s s

A12345 said:


> Thanks. I applied under the old rule. Date deemed skilled was not mentioned on my assessment outcome. Are u suggesting I should go for a point test or should start counting from the date of my MBA qualification (2008) date was deemed to be highly relevant to my nominated occupation.


Go for point test advice mate.

All the best
Cheers


----------



## sivakumar s s

Unfortunately, VET deduct 1-2 years for our experience depending on the occupation.



aussiedream333 said:


> _Applicable for those who submitting VET applications on or after 01 Jan 2015_
> 
> From 1 January 2015, VETASSESS is introducing a revised Skills Assessment process for general professional occupations. The Skills Assessment will include an assessment of the highest qualification level and the “date deemed skilled” based on qualification and employment evidence provided.
> 
> The skills assessment criteria will remain the same as earlier. However from 1 January 2015 onwards they are going to mention the date deemed skilled that is the date after which you can claim the skilled employment points for your employment. Applications received before this date will be assessed by the prevailing rules.
> 
> For example if you are applying for an X occupation for which a Bachelors Degree and Y number of years of relevant post qualification experience is required to meet the Vetassess skills assessment criteria, in that case the skilled employment date would be after deduction of Y years from your total relevant employment. In this case Vetassess will specify the date from when employment is deemed as skilled in the skills assessment letter as per this new update.
> 
> further doubts
> 
> Hi Siva,
> 
> Congratulations on your grant. I would be grateful if you could answer my question. I'm going to apply to Vetassess for skill assessment of my nominated category I.e. Marketing specialist. I did my masters in international marketing last year and will be completing 1 year of relevant experience in first week of November. Now as per the new rules effective 1 January 2015, are you saying that I won't be deemed skilled when I complete the 1 year in November?! I work as a Assistant Brand Manager and if this is true, it's very disappointing as I was planning on applying for skilled assessment to Vetassess in November itself. Please let me know, I'm very stressed about this.


----------



## sbsp

butako said:


> I understand. Can I ask who stamped yours? Getting stamps from the university is out of the question and I dont even know who or how to ask. English is not our official language so I am afraid the notaries in my country wont stamp them either. Thanks! Sorry if I'm dragging this on. I just feel a bit lost...


I didnt provide anything other than my transcripts and degree and they accepted both (bachelors and masters) as per the AFQ levels. As long as you have "true copy" stamped on the color copies it should be enough. As i understand it they have a lost of universities from which they have categorized them into different groups. And they either accept it on the same level or a level lower than what your degree is. Usually Australian embassy can do the "true copy" if there isnt anyone else who can do it, but it might cost you. Remember that the degrees need to be translated as well if they are not issued in English.


----------



## FrozenAh

please can experts look at my thread 

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../872946-vetassess-point-test-advice-what.html*

and answer me.


----------



## sivakumar s s

FrozenAh said:


> please can experts look at my thread
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../872946-vetassess-point-test-advice-what.html*
> 
> and answer me.


Looking it dear..... will get back to you there


----------



## FrozenAh

Have posted this question on the same thread please respond

The vetassess website states
"Please note that as of 1 January 2015, if you're a new applicant who intends to apply for a skills assessment under a VETASSESS general professional occupation, your skills assessment outcome letter will include your highest qualification up to postdoctoral degree level as well as the date that you were deemed skilled in your nominated occupation based on closely related employment within the last *ten years.*"

Now normal vetassess assessment assess both the qualification and employment. and positive outcome letter is most of the time sufficient to claim points for education and employment. What I dont understand is if vetassess outcome letter states the (date) person is deemed skilled and his qualification is relevant and equivalent to aqf then why does one need PTA (Point Test Advice)?


----------



## sbsp

FrozenAh said:


> Have posted this question on the same thread please respond The vetassess website states "Please note that as of 1 January 2015, if you're a new applicant who intends to apply for a skills assessment under a VETASSESS general professional occupation, your skills assessment outcome letter will include your highest qualification up to postdoctoral degree level as well as the date that you were deemed skilled in your nominated occupation based on closely related employment within the last ten years." Now normal vetassess assessment assess both the qualification and employment. and positive outcome letter is most of the time sufficient to claim points for education and employment. What I dont understand is if vetassess outcome letter states the (date) person is deemed skilled and his qualification is relevant and equivalent to aqf then why does one need PTA (Point Test Advice)?


I dont really understand what you are not understanding. Without PTA they will only assess the employment which deems you skilled. They will ignore all further employment. In the PTA they will assess all relevant employment and provide the exact time which you can claim points for and at the end they will provide you with total number of years assessed positively (excluding the time until you are deemed skilled).


----------



## A12345

FrozenAh said:


> Have posted this question on the same thread please respond
> 
> The vetassess website states
> "Please note that as of 1 January 2015, if you're a new applicant who intends to apply for a skills assessment under a VETASSESS general professional occupation, your skills assessment outcome letter will include your highest qualification up to postdoctoral degree level as well as the date that you were deemed skilled in your nominated occupation based on closely related employment within the last *ten years.*"
> 
> Now normal vetassess assessment assess both the qualification and employment. and positive outcome letter is most of the time sufficient to claim points for education and employment. What I dont understand is if vetassess outcome letter states the (date) person is deemed skilled and his qualification is relevant and equivalent to aqf then why does one need PTA (Point Test Advice)?


To my own understanding. You do not need to go for PTA if you apply effective Jan 2015. This is because the date deemed skilled in your nominated occupation and your the Australian equivalent of your degrees will be stated in the outcome of your assessment. I submitted my application Dec. 2014 and had my positive outcome on May 2015. Date deemed skilled was not stated on my outcome. Only my degree equivalent to AQF was stated.


----------



## samy25

hi,

my brother got the email from vetassess saying "further investigation".. it is re assessment case can you explain what happened when they say further investigation.
regards


----------



## FrozenAh

samy25 said:


> hi,
> 
> my brother got the email from vetassess saying "further investigation".. it is re assessment case can you explain what happened when they say further investigation.
> regards


Can you tell what was the reason for re-assessment?


----------



## tchinyi

Points Test Advice (Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS

Please note that according to DIBP, points for qualifications at Master degree level can only be awarded where applicants have also completed a Bachelor degree that is assessed by the relevant skills assessing authority as being comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree level.


now if i am holding a Diploma in Computing and a MBA (general management), what is my score ?
10 or 15 ?
since i do not have Bachelor Degree, will they consider the MBA as bachelor degree level ?


----------



## Ishara

1. When applying to a Managerial position, is it required to work in same position now. Because i'm currently working as Quality Engineer and trying to apply 139914: Quality Assurance Manager.
Could you please give some advices.

2. For my occupation Adelaide has given state sponsorship but it is at " Low availability stage". Is this meant i should wait till 2016 - 2017 list in next year?


----------



## A12345

tchinyi said:


> Points Test Advice (Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS
> 
> Please note that according to DIBP, points for qualifications at Master degree level can only be awarded where applicants have also completed a Bachelor degree that is assessed by the relevant skills assessing authority as being comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree level.
> 
> 
> now if i am holding a Diploma in Computing and a MBA (general management), what is my score ?
> 10 or 15 ?
> since i do not have Bachelor Degree, will they consider the MBA as bachelor degree level ?


Sure they will. Atleast I had a Higher National Diploma and an MBA. My MBA was assessed as equal to Australian MBA. Vet has an in house assessment that does that.


----------



## ravikumk

Hi All,

I need some help...I got my assessment last year which was positive and total years considered were 3. Now I have 2 more years of Managerial experience and I want those to be assessed to get 5+ years. I contacted Vetassess and they said fill out SRG 35 and send them to email ID with all relevant documents of new employment. I got confused while filling the form...it says don't mention education above secondary if already assessed and for employment it asks details only for new one....my question...should I fill earlier employment details or not...I got earlier assessment done through agent and he said old docs are already sent...please guide if someone can to fill SRG35


----------



## sivakumar s s

ravikumk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some help...I got my assessment last year which was positive and total years considered were 3. Now I have 2 more years of Managerial experience and I want those to be assessed to get 5+ years. I contacted Vetassess and they said fill out SRG 35 and send them to email ID with all relevant documents of new employment. I got confused while filling the form...it says don't mention education above secondary if already assessed and for employment it asks details only for new one....my question...should I fill earlier employment details or not...I got earlier assessment done through agent and he said old docs are already sent...please guide if someone can to fill SRG35


You submit all available docs related to your employment and education.


----------



## jveer

dear siva sir and seniors. I am a mixed crop farmer. I have done BSc in physics which is not relevant to what I am doing now. I need only one year of positive assessment from vetassess. I already have 60 points as I have scored more than 65 in each in PTE which gave me 10 points. I have very less documents to prove that I am farming . What I am having is proof of ownership of land on which I am farming, sale letters of crop proving income and I can also provide two letters of refrence from agriculture service providers. Do I need to provide proofs for the last three years, as they may cut my two years of experience leaving me with only one year of experience. Please correct me where I am wrong and also give some suggestion.


----------



## sivakumar s s

jveer said:


> dear siva sir and seniors. I am a mixed crop farmer. I have done BSc in physics which is not relevant to what I am doing now. I need only one year of positive assessment from vetassess. I already have 60 points as I have scored more than 65 in each in PTE which gave me 10 points. I have very less documents to prove that I am farming . What I am having is proof of ownership of land on which I am farming, sale letters of crop proving income and I can also provide two letters of refrence from agriculture service providers. Do I need to provide proofs for the last three years, as they may cut my two years of experience leaving me with only one year of experience. Please correct me where I am wrong and also give some suggestion.


wondering, Why u changed ur name at this time.
Not sure about it, CO may ask form 1221

No worries about ur UK reference letters, If you are claiming points then only have to worry...

Regarding your job profile: farmer have big future here, but not in city could be around 40km away from city, many farms and vineyard are very famous here...
Not sure about the pay......

Once reached you could easily find your way


All the best
Cheers


----------



## FrozenAh

Hi, Can experts here please guide me. How much time does Point Test Advice Takes. For example you have received a positive Vetassess skill assessment which took around 10-12 weeks but for some reason you have to take Point Test Advice. Can anyone tell me how much additional time PTA takes in this scenario? Will they take additional 12 weeks for PTA too??


----------



## jveer

sivakumar s s said:


> wondering, Why u changed ur name at this time.
> Not sure about it, CO may ask form 1221
> 
> No worries about ur UK reference letters, If you are claiming points then only have to worry...
> 
> Regarding your job profile: farmer have big future here, but not in city could be around 40km away from city, many farms and vineyard are very famous here...
> Not sure about the pay......
> 
> Once reached you could easily find your way
> 
> 
> All the best
> Cheers


I have not changed my name. I suppose you misunderstood me for someone else. Although I am not new to this forum but I am asking question from you, I think, second time. I regularly read this forum, it is very informative. I am applying on my own without the help of any agent. I don't find them very reliable especially the one's which are in my region. That is why I am asking from you. You guessed right I am not claiming points for work experience, that is why I scored more than 65 in pte. But what is form 1221 and also shed light on UK reference letters


----------



## sivakumar s s

jveer said:


> I have not changed my name. I suppose you misunderstood me for someone else. Although I am not new to this forum but I am asking question from you, I think, second time. I regularly read this forum, it is very informative. I am applying on my own without the help of any agent. I don't find them very reliable especially the one's which are in my region. That is why I am asking from you. You guessed right I am not claiming points for work experience, that is why I scored more than 65 in pte. But what is form 1221 and also shed light on UK reference letters


Apologise Veer,

I was working in multiple tabs...... So wrongly posted you...

That particular person Changed his after submitting his visa application.

He worked in UK and so he need reference letter for that company. 
Also form1221 is additional details apart from form 80.


You need only form 80 upload after visa submission.

all the best
Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

jveer said:


> dear siva sir and seniors. I am a mixed crop farmer. I have done BSc in physics which is not relevant to what I am doing now. I need only one year of positive assessment from vetassess. I already have 60 points as I have scored more than 65 in each in PTE which gave me 10 points. I have very less documents to prove that I am farming . What I am having is proof of ownership of land on which I am farming, sale letters of crop proving income and I can also provide two letters of refrence from agriculture service providers. Do I need to provide proofs for the last three years, as they may cut my two years of experience leaving me with only one year of experience. Please correct me where I am wrong and also give some suggestion.


Dear jveer,

Unfortunately, I have no knowledge with your occupation. I guess someone with similar occupation can guide you.

Or process through Agents like y-axis, wwics, morevisas etc...

All the best for you bright future.

Farming is the best and most demanded industry here. Many people from your part (punjab) are flooded here in north side of Adelaide and established with Farming activities.

Siva


----------



## FrozenAh

FrozenAh said:


> Hi, Can experts here please guide me. How much time does Point Test Advice Takes. For example you have received a positive Vetassess skill assessment which took around 10-12 weeks but for some reason you have to take Point Test Advice. Can anyone tell me how much additional time PTA takes in this scenario? Will they take additional 12 weeks for PTA too??


anyone please answer.


----------



## ushi86

Hi Siva,

I just received an email from VETASSESS Advisory stating that my education is not relevant to my occupation ( Restaurant Manager). But i have got the necessary experience of 2 years to get a positive outcome. Now i am planning to apply for the full assessment on 20 October. Could you please suggest any good immigration agent in Australia. Or should i apply by myself? I have got all the required documents e.g full tax statement for the last 2 year, salary slip, reference letters, bank statement showing etc. 

Thanks,
Ushi


----------



## sivakumar s s

ushi86 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I just received an email from VETASSESS Advisory stating that my education is not relevant to my occupation ( Restaurant Manager). But i have got the necessary experience of 2 years to get a positive outcome. Now i am planning to apply for the full assessment on 20 October. Could you please suggest any good immigration agent in Australia. Or should i apply by myself? I have got all the required documents e.g full tax statement for the last 2 year, salary slip, reference letters, bank statement showing etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ushi


Here Agents are very expensive... Better try to file by yourself. 

Else get support indian agents.....


----------



## najeeb124

Hi, 
I have positive assessment of my qualification (MSc and BSc) through vetassess, few months before, I am completing my PhD in Australia next month, should I need an assessment of Australian PhD, if my qualification and experience is already assessed?
Thanks
Najeeb


----------



## sivakumar s s

najeeb124 said:


> Hi,
> I have positive assessment of my qualification (MSc and BSc) through vetassess, few months before, I am completing my PhD in Australia next month, should I need an assessment of Australian PhD, if my qualification and experience is already assessed?
> Thanks
> Najeeb


If you are going count your PHD qualification for EOI points then do assessment else ignore it....


----------



## Pasrichas

PS1234 said:


> Anyone applied for vetassess assessment in June/July? Please update your status. I applied on 30 June ans still wairing for updates. Not sure how long it's going to take!
> 
> Thanks everyone in advance!


Hi PS,

Have you received the result ? If yes, after how much time. I applied on 23rd July, status 'In progress'

Thanks
Pasricha


----------



## IA VET

I applied on july 27, same here i've got no feedback from my agent on vet application status..



Pasrichas said:


> PS1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone applied for vetassess assessment in June/July? Please update your status. I applied on 30 June ans still wairing for updates. Not sure how long it's going to take!
> 
> Thanks everyone in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi PS,
> 
> Have you received the result ? If yes, after how much time. I applied on 23rd July, status 'In progress'
> 
> Thanks
> Pasricha
Click to expand...


----------



## amitalenora

*Review skills assessment???*

Hi guys..

This is my first post to this forum although I have been closely following the threads. My question is out to the seniors..
My husband applied for a skills assessment to VETASSESS. But unfortunately, his outcome was negative. Now when applied to VETASSESS for the same occupation, 8 years ago (under the old migration rules) we received a positive outcome. I am unable to understand how he managed to get a positive outcome 8 years ago and now receive a negative outcome for doing the SAME job. The only difference is that he has more experience now!
I am torn by this. Just wanted to know if we should review or have the rules changed with regards to assessing certain occupations.


----------



## PS1234

IA VET said:


> I applied on july 27, same here i've got no feedback from my agent on vet application status..


Mine took about 13 Weeks! I suggest you not to hesitate to send them at least an email once you hit the 10 week mark. 

Good luck with your assessment.

Cheers,

PS


----------



## PS1234

Pasrichas said:


> Hi PS,
> 
> Have you received the result ? If yes, after how much time. I applied on 23rd July, status 'In progress'
> 
> Thanks
> Pasricha



Hi Pasricha,

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, and yes I received a positive outcome on my assessment on 25 Sept. I had not received any communication from vetassess upto 12th week of application lodgement, so I wrote them an email requesting for update and time likely to complete the assessment. They phoned me a couple of days after, and advised that my application will be expedited and BOOM outcome on the same week.

I suggest you not to hesitate to send them at least an email once you hit the 10 week mark. 

Good luck with your assessment.

Cheers,

PS


----------



## Yogi4Aus

You may ask them even before that 
I requested them outcome in 6th week
And received positive outcome in couple of days!


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## ravs77

step by step procedure for applying Australian Migration (please review and confirm)

1) Find your closely linked occupation in SOL or CSOL
2) Once identified, see what qualification and experience may be required for that job role
3) Apply for skill assessment by relevant assessing authority giving details of your qualification and experience
4) upon +ve skill assessment, fill expression of interest to be in pool for being picked up or apply for state nomination if in CSOL.

Please confirm if above if correct? 
Also please help me answer following queries:

a) When applying for X role, it says that Y education + 3yrs experience is required. If someone has more than 3yrs of experience but with different companies does it require to provide job description letter from previous companies. Is it worth the pain or 3yrs is enough since requirement is 3yrs (or 5yrs is enough even if they deduct some experience to deem one skilled for that job role)
b) If 2 different occupation belong to same unit group shall we mention the one which closely match or can manage anyone as tasks are exactly the same for both
c) From where I can find minimum qualification and experience criteria for any job role ( as listed in SOL or CSOL)


----------



## engfahmi

13 weeks and still no feedback from Vetassess regarding my re-assessment :-(


----------



## Ergot7

Yogi4Aus said:


> You may ask them even before that
> I requested them outcome in 6th week
> And received positive outcome in couple of days!
> 
> 
> VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
> PTE -A on 26/9/2015



Hi Yogi4Aus,

wow just over one month! congrats mate. is it really okay to ask them the status of the application on the 6th week?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Tell them 
How much it is important for you to get assessment as early as possible 
With specific condition 
Do mention date you want it
And they will oblige!



VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## bala2705

Hi,

My suggestion would be to submit all the relevant work experiences for assessment to avoid getting a -ve report as they may not consider some of the work experiences based on your profile, designation etc. even though it is relevant to the category you applied for.

It happened in my case, as Vetassess considered only 2 out of 6 job experiences applied for assessment in spite of its relevancy to my job category. Because of that I was deprived of crucial points.

So don't assume on your own by submitting only few years of experience for assessment would suffice to get a +ve report.

Secondly, in the process step, one important task you missed out is IELTS exam and score which you need while submitting application for EOI.

Cheers...all the best....

Regards
Bala...





ravs77 said:


> step by step procedure for applying Australian Migration (please review and confirm)
> 
> 1) Find your closely linked occupation in SOL or CSOL
> 2) Once identified, see what qualification and experience may be required for that job role
> 3) Apply for skill assessment by relevant assessing authority giving details of your qualification and experience
> 4) upon +ve skill assessment, fill expression of interest to be in pool for being picked up or apply for state nomination if in CSOL.
> 
> Please confirm if above if correct?
> Also please help me answer following queries:
> 
> a) When applying for X role, it says that Y education + 3yrs experience is required. If someone has more than 3yrs of experience but with different companies does it require to provide job description letter from previous companies. Is it worth the pain or 3yrs is enough since requirement is 3yrs (or 5yrs is enough even if they deduct some experience to deem one skilled for that job role)
> b) If 2 different occupation belong to same unit group shall we mention the one which closely match or can manage anyone as tasks are exactly the same for both
> c) From where I can find minimum qualification and experience criteria for any job role ( as listed in SOL or CSOL)


----------



## michau83

me too, submitted on 16 Jul and upload all docs on 22 Jul and still waiting.


----------



## shawnchristophervaz

Dear Guys,


What is the processing time for Motor mechanic through Vetassess.

My documents have been already verified.. now i am waiting for my invite for a technical interview round..

it has already been a month and i have not received any information on my technical interview..

Anyone any idea

VET applied : 01-Sept-15
documents verified : 28-Sept-15
Technical Interview - Waiting????


321211: Motor Mechanic (General)


Regards
Shawn


----------



## khaled abou dora

Dear all,

I am applying for vetassess occupation code 221214, my question is

i was working in a company can not provide to me a payslip and i was receive my salary cash, but they can give me a letter of earning 
Is vetassess will accept it or not?


----------



## Jamil Sid

khaled abou dora said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am applying for vetassess occupation code 221214, my question is
> 
> i was working in a company can not provide to me a payslip and i was receive my salary cash, but they can give me a letter of earning
> Is vetassess will accept it or not?


I supposed that this is enough for them.


----------



## sivakumar s s

khaled abou dora said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am applying for vetassess occupation code 221214, my question is
> 
> i was working in a company can not provide to me a payslip and i was receive my salary cash, but they can give me a letter of earning
> Is vetassess will accept it or not?


U need salary certificate from your employer....


----------



## khaled abou dora

Thank you for all of you
But what is the important information in the salary certificate


----------



## Pasrichas

*Vetassess Result*



michau83 said:


> me too, submitted on 16 Jul and upload all docs on 22 Jul and still waiting.


Hi Michau,

Have you received the result, I applied on 26 July status still showing in progress.

Thanks
Pasricha


----------



## khaled abou dora

Jamil Sid said:


> I supposed that this is enough for them.


Thank you Jamil,
but i want to know for how long i suppose to make it


----------



## khaled abou dora

sivakumar s s said:


> U need salary certificate from your employer....


Thanx Sivakumar
but i want to know for how long i suppose to make it. and what is the main information on it


----------



## michau83

Pasrichas said:


> Hi Michau,
> 
> Have you received the result, I applied on 26 July status still showing in progress.
> 
> Thanks
> Pasricha


still waiting,


----------



## ajc.chow

Salam khalid, for salary certificate it must contain information no of your working hours, any applicable income tax, any deductions that are being made from your salary every month. And the reason stating that salary is disbursed in form of cash. Letter must be signed by someone responsible and his contact details including telephone and email address. All information must be mentioned on company letter head.


----------



## pav1

I have a query with regard to the online form in Vetassess. I reside in India and I have completed my Chartered Accountancy the Institute of Chartered Accountants of India. My nominated occupation is Internal Auditor. In the Vetassess online form, should i list this educational qualification in the "Higher Education" section or in the "License" section?
If anyone who has recently completed their skill assessment for internal auditor can give me insights on this, it would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## Emilie22

Hi everyone!
Is there anyone who confirmed a qualification as economist?


----------



## michau83

my case pass over 14 weeks and have nothing news. frustrated.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

michau83 said:


> my case pass over 14 weeks and have nothing news. frustrated.



Write them a mail immediately 
You will get your outcome.


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## michau83

Yogi4Aus said:


> Write them a mail immediately
> You will get your outcome.
> 
> 
> VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
> PTE -A on 26/9/2015


i'm chasing my agent for that


----------



## I want Aus Visa

I got my vetassess positive after 52 weeks and a review petition. My occupation is mathematician (ANZSCO) 224112. I am PhD in maths. 

today applied for Victoria state sponsorship. By looking at previous posts and my luck: Is there any chance that I will get state nomination?


----------



## michau83

I want Aus Visa said:


> I got my vetassess positive after 52 weeks and a review petition. My occupation is mathematician (ANZSCO) 224112. I am PhD in maths.
> 
> today applied for Victoria state sponsorship. By looking at previous posts and my luck: Is there any chance that I will get state nomination?


It means a year?


----------



## andreyx108b

michau83 said:


> my case pass over 14 weeks and have nothing news. frustrated.


Please share your timeline.


----------



## PetitJam

I want Aus Visa said:


> I got my vetassess positive after 52 weeks and a review petition. My occupation is mathematician (ANZSCO) 224112. I am PhD in maths.
> 
> today applied for Victoria state sponsorship. By looking at previous posts and my luck: Is there any chance that I will get state nomination?


i got mine as negative under 224111. seeking help from migration agent for a reassessment as I'm pretty sure it covers at least 60% from what they required for this occupation. so strange...


----------



## Yogi4Aus

andreyx108b said:


> Please share your timeline.



Hi Andrey
Do not wait more
Write them a strong mail
They will respond you immediately 


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## michau83

andreyx108b said:


> Please share your timeline.


here


----------



## I want Aus Visa

michau83 said:


> It means a year?


yes a year!! they took 6 months first and gave a negative result. I applied for reassessment next day and got positive after another 6 months....!!!


----------



## I want Aus Visa

PetitJam said:


> i got mine as negative under 224111. seeking help from migration agent for a reassessment as I'm pretty sure it covers at least 60% from what they required for this occupation. so strange...


Don't go to migration agent. I applied for reassessment with following document:

1. a reference letter from my boss stating the projects I completed related to my job duties. 
2. copies of my recent projects completed in last 6 months.
3. summer school certificate I attended on Industrial mathematics.
4. latest salary statements, tax statements.

If you need any other info msg me anytime!!!


----------



## Foxy84

Hi, we applied to vetassess 10 weeks ago we chased them up last night and have had a reply saying the assessment is completed and we can download results on website, however when I log in it still says "in progress" can anybody help? Is there a delay in the system? 

Thanks


----------



## jveer

Hi seniors I have a question I am applying for assessment for 121214: Grain, Oilseed or Pasture Grower. I have done BSc in physics. I am doing farming in my own farm since last 5 years. In the ANZSCO site it is written 
Occupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.
Is that means my 5 years of experience will be nullified as I don't have formal qualification in agriculture or they are talking about any general qualification. 
and in vetassess site it is written 
Skills*Assessment*Criteria:
Qualification/s*assessed*at*AQF*Bachelor*degree*or*higher*degree*with*a*highly*relevant*field*of*study*and*at*least*one*year*of post-qualification*highly*relevant*employment*at*an*appropriate*skill*level*completed*in*the*last*five*years;
OR
Qualification/s*assessed*at*AQF*Bachelor*degree*or*higher*degree*with*an*additional*qualification*at*least*Australian Qualifications*Framework*(AQF)*Diploma*level*in*a*highly*relevant*field*of*study*and*at*least*two*years*of*post-qualification*highly relevant*employment*at*an*appropriate*skill*level*completed*in*the*last*five*years;
OR
Qualification/s*assessed*at*AQF*Bachelor*degree*or*higher*degree*without*a*highly*relevant*field*of*study*and*at*least*three years*of*post-qualification*highly*relevant*employment*at*an*appropriate*skill*level*completed*in*the*last*five*years;

which one is relevant in my case


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Foxy84 said:


> Hi, we applied to vetassess 10 weeks ago we chased them up last night and have had a reply saying the assessment is completed and we can download results on website, however when I log in it still says "in progress" can anybody help? Is there a delay in the system?
> 
> Thanks



It will be updated in 24 hours after they have mailed
So just wait till tomorrow .


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## jveer

hi yogi what you have written them to quicken the process


----------



## Yogi4Aus

jveer said:


> hi yogi what you have written them to quicken the process


I have requested them to give me an outcome of my application.
And asked them only a timely response will benefit me,otherwise my occupation will be capped ,and no further EOI will be accepted for same by DIBP.

This was actually true with me,I intended to apply under special conditions,HIGH POINTER(80 POINTS category)-ANZ 225412 -SS SA.
But in September only the required points have increased from 80 to 85 by SA
(though I received +ve assessment but my PTE score didnt Not yield me required 20 points on time to make it 80) and I now have to wait till next July for same


----------



## Foxy84

Hi yogi, thanks for your help! I checked again and it's a positive outcome hooray!! We waited 10 weeks! X


----------



## mafioso

respected members, 

I am applying for state sponsorship subclass 190 as per my agents suggestion; we decided to apply under marketing specialist trade and processed all documents accordingly. where my experience (4 yrs), education (from London) and references were included. 
After every document were collected, we submitted it for assessment to VITASSESS on 6th August 2015. 

Its been 12th week now neither me nor my referees received any call or mail from the authorities, which i am worried about. 
since the official time given for assessment is 8-10 weeks i am getting restless about the whole process and dont know fate of my VISA. 

Please with all your experience and expertise let me know what shall i do next? 
Will i be able to get state sponsorship? since i have given PTE and overall score is 76. 

your suggestions will be extremely helpful! Will give me some direction to speak with my agent who till now is only wait and watch mode which terrifies me sometimes. 

looking forward to hear from you all!


----------



## michau83

mafioso said:


> respected members,
> 
> I am applying for state sponsorship subclass 190 as per my agents suggestion; we decided to apply under marketing specialist trade and processed all documents accordingly. where my experience (4 yrs), education (from London) and references were included.
> After every document were collected, we submitted it for assessment to VITASSESS on 6th August 2015.
> 
> Its been 12th week now neither me nor my referees received any call or mail from the authorities, which i am worried about.
> since the official time given for assessment is 8-10 weeks i am getting restless about the whole process and dont know fate of my VISA.
> 
> Please with all your experience and expertise let me know what shall i do next?
> Will i be able to get state sponsorship? since i have given PTE and overall score is 76.
> 
> your suggestions will be extremely helpful! Will give me some direction to speak with my agent who till now is only wait and watch mode which terrifies me sometimes.
> 
> looking forward to hear from you all!


Hi,
I've just got the positive outcome few minutes ago. 1 year have been deducted. It took almost 15 weeks.
I understand your feeling. I asked my agent to contact with Vetasses since 13th weeks of process. 
I think you should contact with your agent to talk with Vetassess.
Hope it help


----------



## mafioso

Congratulations michau83!

So they reduced one year of your work experience? 

15 weeks is long long time! (did you send any follow up mail to them?)

Hope you complete rest of the procedure very quick! 

best of luck. 

i will be waiting for mine for some more time it seems!


----------



## Vivek134214

Hey Foxy congratulaions!! Did you or your employer got any varfication call ? If yes then plz share as in my case I will surely get a call for my assessment. 
Its been 10 weeks and half I have applied for the assessment and yet I have not received any reaponse. Thnx.


----------



## michau83

Vivek134214 said:


> Hey Foxy congratulaions!! Did you or your employer got any varfication call ? If yes then plz share as in my case I will surely get a call for my assessment.
> Its been 10 weeks and half I have applied for the assessment and yet I have not received any reaponse. Thnx.


I passed 2 other employers before the current ones. i haven't check with my referees, however i think they haven't got the verification calls as I haven't heard any info from my referees.


----------



## michau83

mafioso said:


> Congratulations michau83!
> 
> So they reduced one year of your work experience?
> 
> 15 weeks is long long time! (did you send any follow up mail to them?)
> 
> Hope you complete rest of the procedure very quick!
> 
> best of luck.
> 
> i will be waiting for mine for some more time it seems!


yes, they deducted 1 from 9 years of my experience.
my agent contact them since 13th week.


----------



## ajc.chow

mafioso said:


> respected members,
> 
> I am applying for state sponsorship subclass 190 as per my agents suggestion; we decided to apply under marketing specialist trade and processed all documents accordingly. where my experience (4 yrs), education (from London) and references were included.
> After every document were collected, we submitted it for assessment to VITASSESS on 6th August 2015.
> 
> Its been 12th week now neither me nor my referees received any call or mail from the authorities, which i am worried about.
> since the official time given for assessment is 8-10 weeks i am getting restless about the whole process and dont know fate of my VISA.
> 
> Please with all your experience and expertise let me know what shall i do next?
> Will i be able to get state sponsorship? since i have given PTE and overall score is 76.
> 
> your suggestions will be extremely helpful! Will give me some direction to speak with my agent who till now is only wait and watch mode which terrifies me sometimes.
> 
> looking forward to hear from you all!


Patience is virtue. i got mine after 3 months...


----------



## mafioso

Thank you michau83 & ajc.chow!

I should wait for the assessment little more and hope Marketing specialist is accepted somewhere! 

fingers crossed!


----------



## Vivek134214

michau83 said:


> Vivek134214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Foxy congratulaions!! Did you or your employer got any varfication call ? If yes then plz share as in my case I will surely get a call for my assessment.
> Its been 10 weeks and half I have applied for the assessment and yet I have not received any reaponse. Thnx.
> 
> 
> 
> I passed 2 other employers before the current ones. i haven't check with my referees, however i think they haven't got the verification calls as I haven't heard any info from my referees.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your prompt response michau. So now I have to follow up with the Vetasses.


----------



## Foxy84

Vivek134214 said:


> Hey Foxy congratulaions!! Did you or your employer got any varfication call ? If yes then plz share as in my case I will surely get a call for my assessment.
> Its been 10 weeks and half I have applied for the assessment and yet I have not received any reaponse. Thnx.



Hi thank you so much! It's the worst thing ever having to wait! No we didn't get a call to our employer although it was delayed due to them having to get an external assessing company to understand the diploma level. I would chase them up that's what we did! Good luck!


----------



## boo2013

I've waited for my outcome for 14 weeks and this morning Vetassess emailed me and they said 

"As your qualification and/or employment require further investigation, there may be some delay in finalising your case" 

Anyone experienced this b4 ?? Does this mean there's something wrong with my case ??


----------



## Ergot7

boo2013 said:


> I've waith for my outcome for 14 weeks and this morning Vetassess emailed me and they said
> 
> "As your qualification and/or employment require further investigation, there may be some delay in finalising your case"
> 
> Anyone experienced this b4 ?? Does this mean there's something wrong with my case ??



Hi 

I believe your case got randomly check for a further investigation by DIAc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boo2013

Ergot7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I believe your case got randomly check for a further investigation by DIAc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for ur reponse. 

But by DIAC really ? As far as I'm concerned VETASSESS is independent from DIAC. 

But if's true then it's my bad luck. I guess they must check the authenticity of my paper is that what u mean ?


----------



## Ergot7

boo2013 said:


> Thanks for ur reponse.
> 
> 
> 
> But by DIAC really ? As far as I'm concerned VETASSESS is independent from DIAC.
> 
> 
> 
> But if's true then it's my bad luck. I guess they must check the authenticity of my paper is that what u mean ?



Yeah i saw it in one of the earlier post of this thread. Well fingers crossed hope everything turn out alright mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boo2013

Many thanks to you ! fingers crossed !!:fingerscrossed:



Ergot7 said:


> Yeah i saw it in one of the earlier post of this thread. Well fingers crossed hope everything turn out alright mate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxy84

boo2013 said:


> I've waited for my outcome for 14 weeks and this morning Vetassess emailed me and they said
> 
> "As your qualification and/or employment require further investigation, there may be some delay in finalising your case"
> 
> Anyone experienced this b4 ?? Does this mean there's something wrong with my case ??


Hi, I wouldn't worry we didn't received this email but we were in touch with our case officer via phone and she told us that the qualification needed further investigation as they were struggling to find out the level of the qualification compared to the Australian framework so it had to be sent to an external educational assessment company. She explained that sometimes they come across qualifications they haven't seen before and need help from another organisation. So really I wouldn't worry. Good luck! Call them and ask to speak to your case officer and get them to explain.


----------



## SqOats

I am helping a friend who wants to apply under Civil Engineering Draftsperson - 312211.

Below are his particulars

Relevant job experience - 2007 - Current (8 years)
Irrelevant Bachelors degree - Bachelors of Commerce (Sept 2015)

The occupation comes under GROUP C. So, his pre qualification employment is acceptable. Can anybody pls tell me how many points he can claim for GSM under Civil Engineering Draftsperson - 312211.

Thanks


----------



## tchinyi

Hello all,

I have 1 question about Vetassess and all educational assessment.
As we all know, our education has to be comparable with AQF standard.

Does AQF recognize part time study MBA ? are there any marriot requirement ?
Or maybe AQF is only for full time study ?


----------



## boo2013

Foxy84 said:


> Hi, I wouldn't worry we didn't received this email but we were in touch with our case officer via phone and she told us that the qualification needed further investigation as they were struggling to find out the level of the qualification compared to the Australian framework so it had to be sent to an external educational assessment company. She explained that sometimes they come across qualifications they haven't seen before and need help from another organisation. So really I wouldn't worry. Good luck! Call them and ask to speak to your case officer and get them to explain.


Thank you very much. I studied in Australia so my qualification must be the easy assessment. I guess it's the Employment evidences that need to be invested further. My linkedin profile has been visited by one private member but my manager wasnot contacted. I'm quite worried as the Internal Auditor assessment is quite hard to get. Many people work as an IA still dont get the positive outcome.


----------



## chatchathu

How do you know whether your CO is assigned?


----------



## jveer

I need help of seniors. I am a farmer and there are two different categories of farmers mixed crop farmer and grain grower. Although I grow grains i.e wheat and rice in my farm yet I am not sure in which category do I fall? Can someone tell me if rice is considered grain in Australia? Can vetassess advisory help me in this front ? Can I simultaneously file assessment and advisory and change my category after, if they suggested me to do so?


----------



## mamoon

Hello Everyone here,

I am in need of a expert feedback regarding Vetassess assessment. I have already received one Assessment positive by Vetassess but unfortunately it is of no use anymore as the Occupation is not open in any state. 

I am interested in getting another assessment which can only be assessed by Vetassess. 

Someone here with expert opinion, please advise me what shall I do at this stage. Keeping in mind that my First assessment was submitted through Migration Agent and I am planning to submit the second one on my own.

Awaiting for good feedback. Thanks.


----------



## skynet16

*Vetassess Lag time*

How much average time VETASSESS is taking to come up with results assuming all documents are accurate? 


234412 - Geophysicist

DOB: 25 points
Exp oversea: 15 points 
Exp Aus: 5 Points 
Qual: 15 Points 
SS: 5 Points
English: IELTS (L8.5 R7.5 S6.0 W6.5) 0 points

28/10/2015: Vetassess Skilled assessment submitted


----------



## DeepaliVohra

rajbir said:


> How much average time VETASSESS is taking to come up with results assuming all documents are accurate?
> 
> 
> 234412 - Geophysicist
> 
> DOB: 25 points
> Exp oversea: 15 points
> Exp Aus: 5 Points
> Qual: 15 Points
> SS: 5 Points
> English: IELTS (L8.5 R7.5 S6.0 W6.5) 0 points
> 
> 28/10/2015: Vetassess Skilled assessment submitted


2 to 3 months, sometimes even more


----------



## nobia

11 weeks passed and still no response vetassess. I emailed them after 9 weeks and they said its still in progress. Unfortunately my occupation has also gone for special conditions in all this time. Should I email them again ?


----------



## khaled abou dora

Dear all
i will smut my documents to vetassess, i had certified my documents through a registered agent
but he gives it to me black and whit copy although vetassess require a color copy
what shall i do 
smut it black copy or ask the agent to re do it to me


----------



## chatchathu

khaled abou dora said:


> Dear all
> i will smut my documents to vetassess, i had certified my documents through a registered agent
> but he gives it to me black and whit copy although vetassess require a color copy
> what shall i do
> smut it black copy or ask the agent to re do it to me


Photocopies should be certified accordingly and scan. That is what they mean by color copy. Not a color copy of the original. Good luck!


----------



## khaled abou dora

Thank you very much


----------



## MoodyBoy

Hi Guys,

I have cleared my PET exam with an overall score of 68 and have scored above 65 in all the four categories. I have done electric engg. followed by MBA in Retail Marketing. Post these degrees I have been working as an Analyst for close to 4.8 years with total 5.2 years of experience. I wish to apply for Australia Migration under the market research analyst (225112). The assessing authority for this skill set is VETASSESS. Can anyone please help me in understanding what should be my next steps. What all documents I need to submit.

Regards
MoodyBoy


----------



## MoodyBoy

boo2013 said:


> Many thanks to you ! fingers crossed !!:fingerscrossed:


Wish you a good lucklane:


----------



## khaled abou dora

MoodyBoy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have cleared my PET exam with an overall score of 68 and have scored above 65 in all the four categories. I have done electric engg. followed by MBA in Retail Marketing. Post these degrees I have been working as an Analyst for close to 4.8 years with total 5.2 years of experience. I wish to apply for Australia Migration under the market research analyst (225112). The assessing authority for this skill set is VETASSESS. Can anyone please help me in understanding what should be my next steps. What all documents I need to submit.
> 
> Regards
> MoodyBoy


Dear Moody
you will find all required documents on this kink

General Migration Skills Assessment Documents - VETASSESS


----------



## khaled abou dora

Dear all

when i smut my documents at vetassess should i send the academic transcript and university certificate with the original language with the English or english is sufficient?
and if i will smut the original language it should be certified copy also?


----------



## michau83

All docs should accompany with the original scan


----------



## Joele

Hello Everyone,

I have been reading through lot of forums so far. But none of them were able to answer my questions or they could clear the confusion I have. I hold a 3 Year's Bachelor's Degree in Hospitality Management and Culinary Arts with No Experience in this field. But I have close to 6 years of Experience as an ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER. I am not sure if I can get a positive assessment for Chef and/or Cafe and Restaurant Manager or should I be considering to get assessed under ICT Support Engineer.

PS: Currently Chef is in High demand and it is listed both in SOL and CSOL. Whereas, ICT Support Engineer in Listed in CSOL and under special conditions for South Australia.

Please Help?

Kind Regards,
Joele


----------



## tchinyi

Joele said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading through lot of forums so far. But none of them were able to answer my questions or they could clear the confusion I have. I hold a 3 Year's Bachelor's Degree in Hospitality Management and Culinary Arts with No Experience in this field. But I have close to 6 years of Experience as an ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER. I am not sure if I can get a positive assessment for Chef and/or Cafe and Restaurant Manager or should I be considering to get assessed under ICT Support Engineer.
> 
> PS: Currently Chef is in High demand and it is listed both in SOL and CSOL. Whereas, ICT Support Engineer in Listed in CSOL and under special conditions for South Australia.
> 
> Please Help?
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Joele


why not get ACS to assess your working experience and another assessing body to assess your Bachelor's Degree in Hospitality Management and Culinary Arts?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Happy Diwali to all of my expat forum friends!


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## Joele

tchinyi said:


> Joele said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not get ACS to assess your working experience and another assessing body to assess your Bachelor's Degree in Hospitality Management and Culinary Arts?
> 
> 
> 
> In that case how will i be submitting my assessment I am now even more confused on how to proceed further with the out come of two assessment results. and under which subclass I should be applying for the visa and which ANZSCO I should be going with?
Click to expand...


----------



## tchinyi

Joele said:


> tchinyi said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that case how will i be submitting my assessment I am now even more confused on how to proceed further with the out come of two assessment results. and under which subclass I should be applying for the visa and which ANZSCO I should be going with?
> 
> 
> 
> as for the subclass and anzcode shall remain the same.
> Example myself, i am applying for anzcode 263111 and i have ACS assessed my working experience and Vetassess assessed my MBA qualification.
> both assessing authority will provide their own result, all you need to do is provide these result to DIBP.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ergot7

Hi Guys,

just submitted mine early November. here goes the waiting game, hope to receive them within 10 weeks!


----------



## pjacobvarghese

Hi All:

I submitted the VETASSESS application on 11 November 2015 through a MARA agent for the occupation 'Corporate Services Manager'. 

I reckon it should take circa 14-16 weeks in light of the upcoming Christmas Holidays.

Agent tells me that I wouldn't be able to track the progress of the application as they have lodged the application through an 'agent' login. I visited the URL and couldn't find to my dismay- have others tried accessing the status of their application albeit done through an agent?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tchinyi

for your info, a friend of mine just received her +ve result from Vetassess.
She submitted on 18-Sept for point test only and received +ve result on 9th November.


----------



## Ergot7

pjacobvarghese said:


> Hi All:
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted the VETASSESS application on 11 November 2015 through a MARA agent for the occupation 'Corporate Services Manager'.
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon it should take circa 14-16 weeks in light of the upcoming Christmas Holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> Agent tells me that I wouldn't be able to track the progress of the application as they have lodged the application through an 'agent' login. I visited the URL and couldn't find to my dismay- have others tried accessing the status of their application albeit done through an agent?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi 

Yeah exatcly the same! Its happening to me too. I am using an agent and they siad i cannot see it cause theyre using the agent login. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi

Ergot7 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yeah exatcly the same! Its happening to me too. I am using an agent and they siad i cannot see it cause theyre using the agent login.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but the agent still be able to provide a screenshot or print screen of your progress.


----------



## chatchathu

It has been 11 weeks since I submitted. But no response. Sent an inquiry email to them one week back. No response for that too.


----------



## tchinyi

chatchathu said:


> It has been 11 weeks since I submitted. But no response. Sent an inquiry email to them one week back. No response for that too.


what kind of assessment did you requested ?
point test only or complete assessment ?
if point test only shall not be more than 8 weeks, as for complete assessment some might take up to 6 months


----------



## chatchathu

tchinyi said:


> what kind of assessment did you requested ?
> point test only or complete assessment ?
> if point test only shall not be more than 8 weeks, as for complete assessment some might take up to 6 months


Thanks. It is a full skills assessment.


----------



## boo2013

Hi mates,

A man from Australian Embassy in my country called the head of HR of my company yesterday to verify my employment. 

I hope i will get the positive outcome soon. It's been 16 weeks already .


----------



## tchinyi

boo2013 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> A man from Australian Embassy in my country called the head of HR of my company yesterday to verify my employment.
> 
> I hope i will get the positive outcome soon. It's been 16 weeks already .


Representing which agency ? are they calling on behalf of DIBP or Vetassess ?


----------



## tchinyi

chatchathu said:


> Thanks. It is a full skills assessment.


Then expect between 3-6 months mate


----------



## boo2013

I guess it's for DIBP, as my case got notice of further investigation. Some people from the forum said that Vetassess has contacted DIBP to verify my employment. That's why someone from the Australian Embassy called. 



tchinyi said:


> Representing which agency ? are they calling on behalf of DIBP or Vetassess ?


----------



## harshvg4

so after ages of waiting and then waiting some more...
I got my VETASSESS outcome today as +ve !!!!

moving on to the next steps. hopefully things will move faster now.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Congrats mate!!


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## boo2013

harshvg4 said:


> so after ages of waiting and then waiting some more...
> I got my VETASSESS outcome today as +ve !!!!
> 
> moving on to the next steps. hopefully things will move faster now.



Big Congrats to you!!

U submitted for 221214 right? I submitted mine for 221214 on 14 July and still waiting


----------



## harshvg4

boo2013 said:


> Big Congrats to you!!
> 
> U submitted for 221214 right? I submitted mine for 221214 on 14 July and still waiting


yes I applied for 221214! 
guess yours should be on your way as well...
your HR got the call so I am guessing they should have finished.


----------



## tchinyi

boo2013 said:


> I guess it's for DIBP, as my case got notice of further investigation. Some people from the forum said that Vetassess has contacted DIBP to verify my employment. That's why someone from the Australian Embassy called.


Usually Vetassess will not refer to DIBP for further investigation, before you lodge EOI, DIBP doesn't have your information at all.


----------



## boo2013

tchinyi said:


> Usually Vetassess will not refer to DIBP for further investigation, before you lodge EOI, DIBP doesn't have your information at all.


Well about that I'm not sure, that's what people say. And i really dont think Vetassess would have the authority to request one Embassy to verify something. DIBP should have the power to request one Embassy to verify something so I think it makes sense


----------



## Singh85

guys 

I need help!!!

As my wife is school principal and I am thinking of accessing her with VATASSESS but her occupation is in CSOL list. She has 6 bands in IELTS.
Will it be beneficial to score 10 marks extra in NSW State sponsorship. 5 marks for SS and 5 marks for my wife occupation?


----------



## chatchathu

tchinyi said:


> Then expect between 3-6 months mate


Thanks mate. But at least they would have replied me right? very irresponsible people.


----------



## Foxy84

Just to give those waiting for vet assess some hope.... We waited 10 weeks to receive a positive outcome. We were deducted years of employment which lowered our points score so my husband had to sit the English test and gain 20 points which he did one week later from receiving the vetassess. He then received his English results the next day and he gained the 20 points needed we then sent off for eoi and received an invitation 2 days later this contained an application to WA state nomination which we sent off for the same day and then received state nomination 3 days later. We have now submitted main visa. My point is that vetassess took 10 weeks but the rest took 2!!!! So hang on in there :grin:


----------



## ushi86

*Assessment for the restaurant manager*

Hi guys,

I am going to submit my application for the restaurant manager assessment and have got a few questions before i submit.

I'm working as a restaurant manager for an Indian restaurant in New Zealand for more than 2 years now. Earlier i applied with advisory and they advised that i need 2 years full time experience that i have got now. Our restaurant is a small operation, employing 7 staff in total. My question is, does the company size really matter or not for the assessment and DIBP? Secondly, if i get a +ve assessment, how DIPB will act on my application. I am also an Indian and my employer is an Indian restaurant too, so does it affect my suitability for both assessment and main visa application?

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Cheers
Ushi


----------



## tchinyi

chatchathu said:


> Thanks mate. But at least they would have replied me right? very irresponsible people.


yes i agree with you but please consider the number of assessment handled per case officer.
imagine 10% of the applicant emailed asking for status, it might take them 1-2 hours just to copy & paste reply emails.


----------



## chatchathu

tchinyi said:


> yes i agree with you but please consider the number of assessment handled per case officer.
> imagine 10% of the applicant emailed asking for status, it might take them 1-2 hours just to copy & paste reply emails.


Ha ha. True.


----------



## Manj85

boo2013 said:


> Well about that I'm not sure, that's what people say. And i really dont think Vetassess would have the authority to request one Embassy to verify something. DIBP should have the power to request one Embassy to verify something so I think it makes sense


Hi, today one of my co-workers received a call from the Audtralian embassy. However, they aske ft the HR contacts and left he call. Can you please tell me what they check with HR please !!!'


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Manj85 said:


> Hi, today one of my co-workers received a call from the Audtralian embassy. However, they aske ft the HR contacts and left he call. Can you please tell me what they check with HR please !!!'


Normally Vets will call on the contact no. provided by you. You can call Vets and check.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Finally got my skill assesment as positive. 8 years experience have been considered.


----------



## kumudum

Hey buddy,

Congrats....

I also lodged my documents to VETASSESS on 04 August 2015 and waiting for the results.

By looking at your duration, I hope mine may arrive at the end of December

Have they contacted your employer for verification? What was your position claimed?


----------



## DeepaliVohra

kumudum said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Congrats....
> 
> I also lodged my documents to VETASSESS on 04 August 2015 and waiting for the results.
> 
> By looking at your duration, I hope mine may arrive at the end of December
> 
> Have they contacted your employer for verification? What was your position claimed?


Hi - Thanks----yes got two notifications: one was for additional documentations and the other one was an email to current employer. After that did a follow-up on phone. Finally got the result.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

DeepaliVohra said:


> Finally got my skill assesment as positive. 8 years experience have been considered.



Congrats Deepali
That's a great Diwali gift ,reached little late .

I have a query - did you submit statutory declaration for any employment during these 8 years ?
If yes what format and docs,did u submit ?
And we're their any additional documents required later from VETASSESS ?


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Yogi4Aus said:


> Congrats Deepali
> That's a great Diwali gift ,reached little late .
> 
> I have a query - did you submit statutory declaration for any employment during these 8 years ?
> If yes what format and docs,did u submit ?
> And we're their any additional documents required later from VETASSESS ?
> 
> 
> VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
> PTE -A on 26/9/2015


Hi Yogi - Thanks!!!

No statutory document was submitted, only the experience letters from each employer i..e past and current were submitted. Additonal documents asked were for the previous employer i.e. Organistaional chart and salary slips/form16. Hope this helps. 

I see that you have cleared your assesment then why these questions, am i missing something.....tc


----------



## Yogi4Aus

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi Yogi - Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No statutory document was submitted, only the experience letters from each employer i..e past and current were submitted. Additonal documents asked were for the previous employer i.e. Organistaional chart and salary slips/form16. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> I see that you have cleared your assesment then why these questions, am i missing something.....tc



Well
I am planning claim 5 points from my wife,s occupation and assessment - which also falls under VETASSESS and she is short of previous employer,s reference 
So was asking for same 


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## Vivek134214

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi - Thanks----yes got two notifications: one was for additional documentations and the other one was an email to current employer. After that did a follow-up on phone. Finally got the result.


Hi Deepali Many Congratulations, I am still waiting for my result its been 3 months but still they have not come up with any response. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## skynet16

Hi All,
I had applied for my VETASSESS on 28th October but I lost my job on 30th October. Do I need to inform VETASSESS or should I wait for their communication? Will it affect my assessment outcome? 

Also what is the average time VETASSESS is taking these days to come out with results? I can see some of the users here got in almost 4 months. That's too long.

Thanks 

Occ Code: 234412 GEOPHYSICIST
Applied for VETASSESS: 28 October , 2015



Rajbir


----------



## Yogi4Aus

rajbir said:


> Hi All,
> I had applied for my VETASSESS on 28th October but I lost my job on 30th October. Do I need to inform VETASSESS or should I wait for their communication? Will it affect my assessment outcome?
> 
> Also what is the average time VETASSESS is taking these days to come out with results? I can see some of the users here got in almost 4 months. That's too long.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Occ Code: 234412 GEOPHYSICIST
> Applied for VETASSESS: 28 October , 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Rajbir



Dear rajbir
It doesn't matter if you inform them or not
The assessment outcome will be considered for, till the day you have applied for assessment !


VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
PTE -A on 26/9/2015


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Guys I need comments for someone who has got +ve outcome after submitting employment evidence as statutory declaration.
I need to submit assessment for my wife
Kindly help me understand what supporting docs are required ?
We have joining letter/offer letter/reliving letter for occupation but not a letter where roles and responsibilities are mentioned?
Also is there a standard format,kindly share the same

What exactly is the language is in SD
and who should be the references used?




VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


----------



## skynet16

Yogi4Aus said:


> Dear rajbir
> It doesn't matter if you inform them or not
> The assessment outcome will be considered for, till the day you have applied for assessment !
> 
> 
> VETASSESS applied:8/8/2015
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
> PTE -A on 26/9/2015


Hi Yogi4Aus, 
Thanks for your reply. Another question is I see you got your VETASSESS in exactly six weeks while rest of everyone I am seeing is getting in 3 months and over. Did you applied under urgency category or VETASSESS is taking lesser time now? If I ask them to provide my assessment on urgent basis will they consider it?

Thanks


----------



## nobia

Finally I got my assessment yesterday from VETASSESS after 12 weeks. Thankfully it is Positive :second: but unfortunately at the same time my occupation has been marked as special conditions apply.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Vivek134214 said:


> Hi Deepali Many Congratulations, I am still waiting for my result its been 3 months but still they have not come up with any response. :fingerscrossed:


Try calling Vets...


----------



## Yogi4Aus

rajbir said:


> Hi Yogi4Aus,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Another question is I see you got your VETASSESS in exactly six weeks while rest of everyone I am seeing is getting in 3 months and over. Did you applied under urgency category or VETASSESS is taking lesser time now? If I ask them to provide my assessment on urgent basis will they consider it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes , if you ask them to issue the outcome with valid reason for urgency ,they will do it
Send them a mail describing your urgency.
I did the same 


VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


----------



## Ergot7

Submitted mine early november and yesterday they contacted me asking about additional documents. Is this normal? Wasnt expecting it to be that quick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

nobia said:


> Finally I got my assessment yesterday from VETASSESS after 12 weeks. Thankfully it is Positive :second: but unfortunately at the same time my occupation has been marked as special conditions apply.


Congrats! Please share your timeline!


----------



## boo2013

Manj85 said:


> Hi, today one of my co-workers received a call from the Audtralian embassy. However, they aske ft the HR contacts and left he call. Can you please tell me what they check with HR please !!!'


Vetassess did not contact my manager at all. One guy from Australian Embassy asked the receptionist for the head of HR contact and called her. They asked for confirmation on each task on the CV and statement of service. They also do some yes/no question to see if im doing sth else beside the tasks listed as well. 

And after 16 weeks i received a (+) result


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Dear Friends and Seniors,

I am looking for a FORMAT for SELF STAT-DECLARATION assessment of my wife,s skills for extra 5 points.
We have joining letter and relieving letter mentioning dates and paid employment,need to declare roles and responsibility .
Any additional documents 
Also ideally let me know who should be a reference given -if HR reference is not available?
Would really appreciate quick response?


----------



## boo2013

Yogi4Aus said:


> Dear Friends and Seniors,
> 
> I am looking for a FORMAT for SELF STAT-DECLARATION assessment of my wife,s skills for extra 5 points.
> We have joining letter and relieving letter mentioning dates and paid employment,need to declare roles and responsibility .
> Any additional documents
> Also ideally let me know who should be a reference given -if HR reference is not available?
> Would really appreciate quick response?



A collegue's reference should be accepted


----------



## Yogi4Aus

boo2013 said:


> A collegue's reference should be accepted


Thanka Boo 
Did you submit one?
If yes do you have the prescribed format?


----------



## AK2015

Hi all experts.
I want some expert guidelines from seniors for preparing skill assessment application for vetassess. So please help me as I need

1. Employment reference letter format and signed from which authority (HR or CEO or MD)
2. Either need pay slips and bank statement for vetassess assessment or not.
3. Educational document should be colored scanned copy or attested black & white (notray or other attestation authority from Pakistan)
4. CV format.
5. any other additional document ??????????

Please experts and seniors help and guide me about above points. 
Thanking in anticipation.


----------



## triple

Hi,
I need some help understanding my VET assessment that I got today. It has a positive outcome but the points advice portion says

" Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:11/2015
Number of years assessed positively: 0.0" 

Does that mean that I would not be able to claim 5 points of my onshore work experience of 1 year when I apply for visa?

However, The skilled migration assessment portions says

"Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your
nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes."

I am just worried about my 1 year onshore employment points.

Please some one advice me on this,
Thank you.


----------



## boo2013

triple said:


> Hi,
> I need some help understanding my VET assessment that I got today. It has a positive outcome but the points advice portion says
> 
> " Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:11/2015
> Number of years assessed positively: 0.0"
> 
> Does that mean that I would not be able to claim 5 points of my onshore work experience of 1 year when I apply for visa?
> 
> However, The skilled migration assessment portions says
> 
> "Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
> Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your
> nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes."
> 
> I am just worried about my 1 year onshore employment points.
> 
> Please some one advice me on this,
> Thank you.


yes you wont be able to claim point for employment experience. You already "used up" it for the skill assessment.


----------



## boo2013

AK2015 said:


> Hi all experts.
> I want some expert guidelines from seniors for preparing skill assessment application for vetassess. So please help me as I need
> 
> 1. Employment reference letter format and signed from which authority (HR or CEO or MD)
> 2. Either need pay slips and bank statement for vetassess assessment or not.
> 3. Educational document should be colored scanned copy or attested black & white (notray or other attestation authority from Pakistan)
> 4. CV format.
> 5. any other additional document ??????????
> 
> Please experts and seniors help and guide me about above points.
> Thanking in anticipation.


1. Format from Google. It can be from Manager, HR, Director. whoever that's u report directly to. 
2.. You need one of them only. But both will be better
3. coloured scanned not accepted. Only certified documents ( with black and white notary ) 
4. CV do it urself
5. Superanuation or tax documents should be the best


----------



## AK2015

boo2013 said:


> 1. Format from Google. It can be from Manager, HR, Director. whoever that's u report directly to.
> 2.. You need one of them only. But both will be better
> 3. coloured scanned not accepted. Only certified documents ( with black and white notary )
> 4. CV do it urself
> 5. Superanuation or tax documents should be the best


Bundle of thanks boo2013.

All are ok but Imy salary is less than tax deduction limit and due to small organization there is no superannuation. so now any other suggestion.


----------



## triple

boo2013 said:


> yes you wont be able to claim point for employment experience. You already "used up" it for the skill assessment.


Thank you. 
I wish I had known this before though.
I received my outcome in 19 days (without urgency request):confused2:

Posting my timeline as some may find it helpful.

Assessment type:
Full Skills Assessment
Occupation:
223112 Recruitment Consultant
Submitted date:
02/11/2015
Lodged date:
05/11/2015
Status:
Completed
Outcome:
Positive :second:


----------



## Ergot7

triple said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I wish I had known this before though.
> 
> I received my outcome in 19 days (without urgency request):confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> Posting my timeline as some may find it helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> Assessment type:
> 
> Full Skills Assessment
> 
> Occupation:
> 
> 223112 Recruitment Consultant
> 
> Submitted date:
> 
> 02/11/2015
> 
> Lodged date:
> 
> 05/11/2015
> 
> Status:
> 
> Completed
> 
> Outcome:
> 
> Positive :second:



Hi triple,

Congrats on your positive skills assesment. Were you asked to submit additional documents? Did any of your employer got contacted/verified?

I just applied early november and within 2 weeks got response from them asking for additional documents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boo2013

AK2015 said:


> Bundle of thanks boo2013.
> 
> All are ok but Imy salary is less than tax deduction limit and due to small organization there is no superannuation. so now any other suggestion.


It's ok. Payslip, reference letter and bank statement are fine. I dont have tax records too.


----------



## AK2015

boo2013 said:


> It's ok. Payslip, reference letter and bank statement are fine. I dont have tax records too.


Thanks for your expert advice


----------



## AK2015

triple said:


> Thank you.
> I wish I had known this before though.
> I received my outcome in 19 days (without urgency request):confused2:
> 
> Posting my timeline as some may find it helpful.
> 
> Assessment type:
> Full Skills Assessment
> Occupation:
> 223112 Recruitment Consultant
> Submitted date:
> 02/11/2015
> Lodged date:
> 05/11/2015
> Status:
> Completed
> Outcome:
> Positive :second:


Congrates!

Please share your experience here as for beneficial for me and others.
About documentation which you submitted? Employment reference letter format and CV. and payslips etc.

thaks


----------



## triple

Thanks guys,

I was not asked to submit additional documents nor was my employer contacted. I uploaded all the documents listed on VETASSESS website. Payslips provided were of first and last months and reference letter format was pretty generic. It just stated my employment starting date, designation and duties.
My urgency request was deferred as they did not consider state sponsorship a valid reason.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Ergot7

triple said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I was not asked to submit additional documents nor was my employer contacted. I uploaded all the documents listed on VETASSESS website. Payslips provided were of first and last months and reference letter format was pretty generic. It just stated my employment starting date, designation and duties.
> My urgency request was deferred as they did not consider state sponsorship a valid reason.
> 
> I hope that helps.



Hi triple thanks for that

So basically its a direct grant?

Did u submit any organisation chart as mentioned in vetasses websites? 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK2015

triple said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I was not asked to submit additional documents nor was my employer contacted. I uploaded all the documents listed on VETASSESS website. Payslips provided were of first and last months and reference letter format was pretty generic. It just stated my employment starting date, designation and duties.
> My urgency request was deferred as they did not consider state sponsorship a valid reason.
> 
> I hope that helps.


Thanks for all.
what is your occupation.
payslips was at company letter head?


----------



## gaja2710

Anyone submitted Vetassess Skill Assessment on October?
Any progress?
How long it will take to process?
Thanks


----------



## gaja2710

yes, you cannot claim points for 1 year experience.


----------



## gaja2710

Hi triple,

Congrats on your positive skills assesment. Were you asked to submit additional documents? Did any of your employer got contacted/verified?

I just applied early november and within 2 weeks got response from them asking for additional documents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Hi Ergot
Are you doing your skills assessment with Vetassess?


----------



## Ergot7

Hi Gaja2710,

Yeah i submitted mine early november


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Did anyone of you with positive assessment gave stat declaration 

Does Vetassess verify with employer,HR,CEO

Is colleague the right person for giving reference?


VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


----------



## rocky0289

hello to everyone 
can anybody tell me what exactly question they ask during phone call both from candidate and employer during vetassess skill assessment .i have applied for marketing research analyst on 7 oct 2015 when to expect call from them.
thanking you


----------



## Singh85

hi,

help needed
i am assessing my wife as a school principal 

for salary proof, shall i give consolidate salary certificate issue from CA of school for last 3 years . will that work ?


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Singh85 said:


> hi,
> 
> help needed
> i am assessing my wife as a school principal
> 
> for salary proof, shall i give consolidate salary certificate issue from CA of school for last 3 years . will that work ?


Hi -you will need to provide payslips from school, though CA can issue but there should be the school name or stamp mentioned on the same. Thanks


----------



## DeepaliVohra

gaja2710 said:


> Anyone submitted Vetassess Skill Assessment on October?
> Any progress?
> How long it will take to process?
> Thanks


Hi - depending on your job code it takes 2-4 months. Thanks


----------



## DeepaliVohra

rocky0289 said:


> hello to everyone
> can anybody tell me what exactly question they ask during phone call both from candidate and employer during vetassess skill assessment .i have applied for marketing research analyst on 7 oct 2015 when to expect call from them.
> thanking you


Hi - Vets on phone or through email basically verify whatever you have mentioned in your experience letter. The questions can be random. In my case my current HR head received email confirming the details point wise on job description and the organisation chart. Have heard lot of cases in which you dont get a call or email. Hope this helps. All the best. Thanks.


----------



## gaja2710

Do anyone submitted statutory declaration of roles and responsibilities for vetassess and got positive assessment?
Because i am unable to get RR on company letterhead from my HR and can submit a RR letter without non company letterhead from my manager and SD.
it it enough?


----------



## rocky0289

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi - Vets on phone or through email basically verify whatever you have mentioned in your experience letter. The questions can be random. In my case my current HR head received email confirming the details point wise on job description and the organisation chart. Have heard lot of cases in which you dont get a call or email. Hope this helps. All the best. Thanks.



thanks a lot for reply but in your case it takes more then 4 month ? and on what week your employer got email?


----------



## skynet16

gaja2710 said:


> Anyone submitted Vetassess Skill Assessment on October?
> Any progress?
> How long it will take to process?
> Thanks


I did on 28th October. My urgency request was accepted on 25th November. But still no outcome. Was wonderfully surprised reading someone's was done in 19 days. That's the fastest I heard.


----------



## gaja2710

rajbir said:


> I did on 28th October. My urgency request was accepted on 25th November. But still no outcome. Was wonderfully surprised reading someone's was done in 19 days. That's the fastest I heard.


Wow, that's great


----------



## triple

@ Ergot7

Yes you may say that it is a direct grant.
I did not submit any organisational chart. I think that is required when one wants his managerial experience assessed.

@ AK2015
My occupation is recruitment consultant. My payslips were on company letterheads. I also submitted payment summaries along with my application although it was not required.

@gaja2017
They did not contact my employer nor did they ask contact me for anything at all.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

rocky0289 said:


> thanks a lot for reply but in your case it takes more then 4 month ? and on what week your employer got email?


Got email in the last week of October 2015.


----------



## htvr25

*vetassess requirement*

Applied for assessment on 5th sep. Vetassess asked for organisation chart and clarification for department in which i am working on 21 nov. after 10 weeks. Submitted on 25th nov. Applied for financial institution branch manager.
Didn't get any call or email by my employer till now.
What is going on? can anyone suggest.

Thanks
Virendra


----------



## ashiqcep

gaja2710 said:


> Do anyone submitted statutory declaration of roles and responsibilities for vetassess and got positive assessment?
> Because i am unable to get RR on company letterhead from my HR and can submit a RR letter without non company letterhead from my manager and SD.
> it it enough?




I had submitted SD and received positive outcome. It's a common practice where company letterhead R letter not available.


----------



## gaja2710

ashiqcep said:


> I had submitted SD and received positive outcome. It's a common practice where company letterhead R letter not available.


Wow, great to hear the positive news.


----------



## Yogi4Aus

ashiqcep said:


> I had submitted SD and received positive outcome. It's a common practice where company letterhead R letter not available.



Hi ashiq 

What all supporting documents did you combine along with SD
you gave reference of your colleagues,superiors? Or HR? 
Did they receive verification call or mail?

I would be grateful if you can send me a SD format
To be used from India?
My mail id- [B]<SNIP>[/B]
I am looking to get my wife,s occupation assessed for extra 5 points

Thanks in advance 


VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


*Please don't put personal information in your posts - see Rule 4. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

(You could always invite people to contact you by the Private Message system  )

Thank you
kaju/moderator*


----------



## DeepaliVohra

htvr25 said:


> Applied for assessment on 5th sep. Vetassess asked for organisation chart and clarification for department in which i am working on 21 nov. after 10 weeks. Submitted on 25th nov. Applied for financial institution branch manager.
> Didn't get any call or email by my employer till now.
> What is going on? can anyone suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> Virendra


Hi - since you have submitted the additional documents on Nov 25; give it atleast 5 working days of time. After that you can call the vets and check on the sttaus. They are very helpful and will share with you in case they are looking for more information and not necessarliy your current employer will get any email or phone call. All the best. Thanks!!


----------



## Tanthom

Dear VRS,

What all docs you have submitted for Vetassess assessment for CPM. 
I am an architect holding 8yrs exp. as Construction Project manager. How are the chances of getting assessed positively.

Please help with the relevant docs to be submitted for a positive outcome.

Thanks
Tanthom


----------



## htvr25

DeepaliVohra said:


> Hi - since you have submitted the additional documents on Nov 25; give it atleast 5 working days of time. After that you can call the vets and check on the sttaus. They are very helpful and will share with you in case they are looking for more information and not necessarliy your current employer will get any email or phone call. All the best. Thanks!!


Thanks for kind advice


----------



## Abdul Laghari

Hi friends 

I have applied for skill assessment for Internal Auditor occupation on 3rd November . I wonder how long vettassess is taking time nowadays and how often Vetassess contacts employer? 

Regards


----------



## gaja2710

Abdul Laghari said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have applied for skill assessment for Internal Auditor occupation on 3rd November . I wonder how long vettassess is taking time nowadays and how often Vetassess contacts employer?
> 
> Regards


According to vetassess processing time is 10-12 weeks.
Normally end of 12th week you will get your assessment.
Some of lucky guys get earlier than this and those lacks luck will get later than stipulated time.
Thanks


----------



## Abdul Laghari

gaja2710 said:


> According to vetassess processing time is 10-12 weeks. Normally end of 12th week you will get your assessment. Some of lucky guys get earlier than this and those lacks luck will get later than stipulated time. Thanks


Thanks mate


----------



## tchinyi

just received my outcome and it's positive on 02-Dec-2015
I have submitted Point test only on 01-Oct-2015


----------



## gaja2710

tchinyi said:


> just received my outcome and it's positive on 02-Dec-2015
> I have submitted Point test only on 01-Oct-2015


Congrats


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hi ashiq
> 
> What all supporting documents did you combine along with SD
> you gave reference of your colleagues,superiors? Or HR?
> Did they receive verification call or mail?
> 
> I would be grateful if you can send me a SD format
> To be used from India?
> My mail id- [B]<SNIP>[/B]
> I am looking to get my wife,s occupation assessed for extra 5 points
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve
> 
> 
> Please anyone help me for my queries??
> 
> 
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


----------



## dhawalNpatel

Hi,
Couldn't find the right thread for my question, assuming Simeone could assist on my qualification points related query. I have two qualifications, one HND from UK and the other a MSc from Singapore. I requested Vetassess for a point test assessment. They assessed the HND as eq to a AQF Advanced Diploma and MSc eq to a AQF Master Degree. Basically, I got entry into theMasters Degree course based on my seafaring work experience, where other candidates require a BSc Honours. 
Based on the assessment, can I claim for 15 points, or will i have to stick 10 points based on the advanced diploma. 
Thanks


----------



## tchinyi

dhawalNpatel said:


> Hi,
> Couldn't find the right thread for my question, assuming Simeone could assist on my qualification points related query. I have two qualifications, one HND from UK and the other a MSc from Singapore. I requested Vetassess for a point test assessment. They assessed the HND as eq to a AQF Advanced Diploma and MSc eq to a AQF Master Degree. Basically, I got entry into theMasters Degree course based on my seafaring work experience, where other candidates require a BSc Honours.
> Based on the assessment, can I claim for 15 points, or will i have to stick 10 points based on the advanced diploma.
> Thanks


As per information on https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#

"To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards."

Since your MSc assessed as comparable to a AQF Master Degree, i believe you could claim 15 points and not 10 points.


----------



## dhawalNpatel

tchinyi said:


> As per information on https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-# "To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards." Since your MSc assessed as comparable to a AQF Master Degree, i believe you could claim 15 points and not 10 points.


Thanks for the response.
Appreciate it


----------



## se29m

Anyone received their full skills assessment outcome lodged last September 25-30? The waiting is killing me.. out:


----------



## gaja2710

se29m said:


> Anyone received their full skills assessment outcome lodged last September 25-30? The waiting is killing me.. out:


Hi
Please be prepared to wait atleast 12 weeks for outcome. It's there normal processing time. Some special cases receive there result earlier than this.
Thanks


----------



## tchinyi

se29m said:


> Anyone received their full skills assessment outcome lodged last September 25-30? The waiting is killing me.. out:


mate,

full assessment would require up to 6 months processing time....

Vetassess is famous of slow, maybe because of overloaded by assessments...


----------



## se29m

Thanks guys! It's just that i am on my 10th week of waiting now and I am hoping to submit my EOI before Christmas and get a 190 invitation by early January.. Hopefully, I can have t by this or next week.. :waiting:


----------



## ushi86

*Assessment for the restaurant manager*

Hi all, I have submitted my full assessment application on 26th November with all the documents. Any ideas how long does it take? i am from New Zealand and put all the documents in order and accurate manner e.g bank statement, tax statements for last 2 years, service letter on letterhead etc.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abdul Laghari

ushi86 said:


> Hi all, I have submitted my full assessment application on 26th November with all the documents. Any ideas how long does it take? i am from New Zealand and put all the documents in order and accurate manner e.g bank statement, tax statements for last 2 years, service letter on letterhead etc.:fingerscrossed:


As heard from seniors it takes 12-14 weeks


----------



## skynet16

Update: 
Occupation Geophysicist (ANZSCO Code: 234412)
Vetassess Applied: 28th October 2015
Urgency Request Accepted: 25th November 2015
Vetassess Result: Positive on 02 December 2015

But my occupation requires job or offer in hand. Can't apply for any SS at moment. 

Also Vetassess cut my 1.5 years of experience from the junior phase because they consider as time taken to acquire the skill.


----------



## jveer

rajbir said:


> Update:
> Occupation Geophysicist (ANZSCO Code: 234412)
> Vetassess Applied: 28th October 2015
> Urgency Request Accepted: 25th November 2015
> Vetassess Result: Positive on 02 December 2015
> 
> But my occupation requires job or offer in hand. Can't apply for any SS at moment.
> 
> Also Vetassess cut my 1.5 years of experience from the junior phase because they consider as time taken to acquire the skill.


Hi rajbir I am planning to file for assessment within a week. As many complain about the slowness of vetassess in this forum, what I am concerned about most is I am turning 33 this April, so I would loose 5 points for age after that. Can I cite this as a valid reason for urgency request. What reason did you give for urgency.


----------



## ushi86

rajbir said:


> Update:
> Occupation Geophysicist (ANZSCO Code: 234412)
> Vetassess Applied: 28th October 2015
> Urgency Request Accepted: 25th November 2015
> Vetassess Result: Positive on 02 December 2015
> 
> But my occupation requires job or offer in hand. Can't apply for any SS at moment.
> 
> Also Vetassess cut my 1.5 years of experience from the junior phase because they consider as time taken to acquire the skill.


Hi Jveer,

I also applied for the full assessment on 26th November. How did you request for the urgency? I forgot to request when I submitted my application. Would I be able to ask for an urgency request now?

Thanks


----------



## Ajeet

jveer said:


> Hi rajbir I am planning to file for assessment within a week. As many complain about the slowness of vetassess in this forum, what I am concerned about most is I am turning 33 this April, so I would loose 5 points for age after that. Can I cite this as a valid reason for urgency request. What reason did you give for urgency.


Call them and cite the valid reason of your age. good luck


----------



## ashiqcep

Hi all,
I heard before Christmas most of the Vetassess staff take leave for 2 weeks ( from 15 Dec until New year).
Is it true?
if it is true then no chance to getting assessment done before Christmas.


Regards
Ashiq


----------



## Ergot7

ashiqcep said:


> Hi all,
> I heard before Christmas most of the Vetassess staff take leave for 2 weeks ( from 15 Dec until New year).
> Is it true?
> if it is true then no chance to getting assessment done before Christmas.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ashiq



Where did u hear it from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skynet16

Answer to all the queries regarding my urgency reason: 

I wrote an email stating that" I have lost my job recently and being on 457 I had to arrange for a new visa or sponsor." They sent me a urgency request form which I filled, signed, scanned and sent back to them. Next day I got reply that my urgency request was approved and one week later I got my results.


----------



## Abdul Laghari

ashiqcep said:


> Hi all, I heard before Christmas most of the Vetassess staff take leave for 2 weeks ( from 15 Dec until New year). Is it true? if it is true then no chance to getting assessment done before Christmas. Regards Ashiq


It might be closed from 18/12/2015 to 03/01/2016


----------



## ashiqcep

Ergot7 said:


> Where did u hear it from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not official.
People says since Christmas is the big event most of the staff take leave.
I want to know either true or not?


----------



## Ergot7

ashiqcep said:


> Not official.
> 
> People says since Christmas is the big event most of the staff take leave.
> 
> I want to know either true or not?



Well its logical. I would say 18 dec - 3 jan there will be no progress. Expect January for it to resume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul Laghari

ashiqcep said:


> Not official. People says since Christmas is the big event most of the staff take leave. I want to know either true or not?


 It's true most of the departments and companies get 2 weeks holidays


----------



## ashiqcep

Abdul Laghari said:


> It's true most of the departments and companies get 2 weeks holidays


Then no choice. Need to wait for 2016


----------



## ravs77

*Statutory Declaration*

even after my repeated attempts my previous organisation has refused to issue me job responsibilities letter. Shall I produce Statutory Declaration?

- does Statutory Declaration need to be signed by someone who is as of currently working in that organisation as my manager in that company in now working in some other organisation

- what else do I need to attach along with Statutory Declaration? Pay slip, the first one and last one will do ?


----------



## ravs77

Few more questions:

While submitting Vetassess form, it ask for "Name of supervisor" etc. My supervisor of that time, is now working in different organisation. Shall I mention his name, number and personal email id ? Would that do ?


----------



## pvpatel

Hiiii this is pradip

Im B.E mechanical engineer
3 years of experiance in quality control department of heatechanger and pressure vessel
Looking after incomming materials
Shall i apply for 312912 or other mechanical engineering related occupation
As i have scored 6 each in iels and willing to apply state sponsorship for south australia
312912 can be opted or not?


----------



## ravs77

last question:

- do i need to submit Notary attested copies or only color scan copies will do ?


----------



## Tunai

I submitted to Vetassess on the 21st November and lodged 24th November for ANZSCO Transport company manager, does anyone know how long it takes to complete assessment for this occupation?,


----------



## gaja2710

Tunai said:


> I submitted to Vetassess on the 21st November and lodged 24th November for ANZSCO Transport company manager, does anyone know how long it takes to complete assessment for this occupation?,


Regardless of occupation, VETASSESS processing time is 10-12 weeks.
If you need urgently, you must justify urgent request.
Thanks


----------



## ashiqcep

gaja2710 said:


> Regardless of occupation, VETASSESS processing time is 10-12 weeks.
> If you need urgently, you must justify urgent request.
> Thanks


Today is the last day of 12 week of my Vetassess assessment submission but still showing in progress. 
Code 251312


----------



## gaja2710

ashiqcep said:


> Today is the last day of 12 week of my Vetassess assessment submission but still showing in progress.
> Code 251312


Hi
Send a mail to vetassess at the end of 12th week by mentioning you have past 12 weeks and still waiting for assessment. After that you will get soon.
Most of applications vetassess is processing after 12 weeks only.
Thanks


----------



## Ajeet

gaja2710 said:


> Hi
> Send a mail to vetassess at the end of 12th week by mentioning you have past 12 weeks and still waiting for assessment. After that you will get soon.
> Most of applications vetassess is processing after 12 weeks only.
> Thanks


Better still to call them


----------



## DeepaliVohra

ashiqcep said:


> Not official.
> People says since Christmas is the big event most of the staff take leave.
> I want to know either true or not?


Hi - this is almost correct, last two weeks of December mostly people are on vacation and the work is very slow so definitely expect delay. All the best!!!


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Guys ,
its now officially declared at Vetassess site!

VETASSESS OFFICES 
Our offices will be closed on Friday, 18th December 2015 from 12 noon and reopen on Monday, 21st December 2015 at 9 am.
A voicemail may be left on +61 3 9655 4801 or e-mail us at [email protected]


----------



## ven343

:second::cheer2:eace::drum:

Yahoooooooo...!! GOT golden mail on yesterday..,15/12/15..

thanks for your all for support and help...

BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## DeepaliVohra

Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys ,
> its now officially declared at Vetassess site!
> 
> VETASSESS OFFICES
> Our offices will be closed on Friday, 18th December 2015 from 12 noon and reopen on Monday, 21st December 2015 at 9 am.
> A voicemail may be left on +61 3 9655 4801 or e-mail us at [email protected]


This is only one day....i feel that they will be closed around Christam also and not to forget people going on vacations as well...Things will be lil slow...


----------



## Yogi4Aus

DeepaliVohra said:


> This is only one day....i feel that they will be closed around Christam also and not to forget people going on vacations as well...Things will be lil slow...



Yeah 
I communicated to one of their officer today 
And this is what it read in her signatures-

VETASSESS wishes you a joyful festive season, safe holidays and a Happy New Year! Our office will be closed over from 24 December and reopen on Monday, 4 January 2016


VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


----------



## Tunai

Dear friends, I just got my IELTS result today and my nominated field is transport company manager which requires a 6.5 in all bands.My concern is am i able to go ahead with an EOI with the below score?. Although, I will still be able to get 60 points without the IELTS. Please advice:confused2:
Listening:8.5
Reading:	6.5
Writing:	7.5
Speaking:8.0
Overall:	7.5.


----------



## Tunai

ven343 said:


> :second::cheer2:eace::drum:
> 
> Yahoooooooo...!! GOT golden mail on yesterday..,15/12/15..
> 
> thanks for your all for support and help...
> 
> BEST OF LUCK!!!



congrats,, please how much points did you get?


----------



## Zorro77

Hi,

I'm new at this forum. I just recently have submitted my Vetassess application. I want to know that I selected 'Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme' under visa type. My intention is to apply for Visa 190, did I selected the right option by chosing RSMS?...if not then how can I rectify the mistake.

Regards


----------



## tchinyi

Tunai said:


> Dear friends, I just got my IELTS result today and my nominated field is transport company manager which requires a 6.5 in all bands.My concern is am i able to go ahead with an EOI with the below score?. Although, I will still be able to get 60 points without the IELTS. Please advice:confused2:
> Listening:8.5
> Reading:	6.5
> Writing:	7.5
> Speaking:8.0
> Overall:	7.5.


6.5 in all band for which level of English ?
competent or proficient ?


----------



## ushi86

Hi Shiva,

I have submitted my application for the full assessment on 26th November 2015. I am an Indian citizen working in New Zealand on a work visa. I applied for the New Zealand residency but there are chances that it may be declined due to the employer not following the labour laws and breached some holiday act and minimum wages act. So Immigration NZ does consider my employer a suitable sponsor. Can that affect my application in Australia. I am pretty sure it won't affect my vet assess assessment. I am just worried about the main visa application (489). Do i need to declare anywhere that my residence application/visa was declined (if it gets declined) at any stage while applying for the Australian visa? 

Any help would be highly appreciated. 

Regards,
Ushi


----------



## ushi86

sivakumar s s said:


> Sorry, now they using Deemed skilled assessment will deduct one or two years from experience.
> 
> 
> All the best.....


Hi Shiva,

I have submitted my application for the full assessment on 26th November 2015. I am an Indian citizen working in New Zealand on a work visa. I applied for the New Zealand residency but there are chances that it may be declined due to the employer not following the labour laws and breached some holiday act and minimum wages act. So Immigration NZ does consider my employer a suitable sponsor. Can that affect my application in Australia. I am pretty sure it won't affect my vet assess assessment. I am just worried about the main visa application (489). Do i need to declare anywhere that my residence application/visa was declined (if it gets declined) at any stage while applying for the Australian visa? 

Any help would be highly appreciated. 

Regards,
Ushi


----------



## tchinyi

ushi86 said:


> Hi Shiva,
> 
> I have submitted my application for the full assessment on 26th November 2015. I am an Indian citizen working in New Zealand on a work visa. I applied for the New Zealand residency but there are chances that it may be declined due to the employer not following the labour laws and breached some holiday act and minimum wages act. So Immigration NZ does consider my employer a suitable sponsor. Can that affect my application in Australia. I am pretty sure it won't affect my vet assess assessment. I am just worried about the main visa application (489). Do i need to declare anywhere that my residence application/visa was declined (if it gets declined) at any stage while applying for the Australian visa?
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Ushi


From what I know, your application shall go well as long as you can prove that you have working experience in NZ with proper document such as income tax declaration.
you shall not bear any responsiblity of what local law that your employer breached


----------



## ushi86

tchinyi said:


> From what I know, your application shall go well as long as you can prove that you have working experience in NZ with proper document such as income tax declaration.
> you shall not bear any responsiblity of what local law that your employer breached


Great. Thank you very much for the info. I do have all the relevant documents e.g income tax statements, bank statements, salary slips etc. I am just worried about Immigration Aus about how they react to these breaching act done by employer. Do we mention about anything decline or refuse applications on the Immigration Aus forms. Also i have been seen the skillselect, there is nothing like this. The only thing i have come across is that they ask for any information if application is declined in relation with Australia.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dianenok

Hi everybody!
Vetassess is getting so fast:
Me and my husband submitted our applications on Nov,13th and Nov,23 and just got our Outcome letters with positive assessments! It took me just 1 month for Vet to process my aplpication, and 1 week longer for my husband. 

So happy! Hope that all those waiting will receive their outcome letters very soon!


----------



## gaja2710

dianenok said:


> Hi everybody!
> Vetassess is getting so fast:
> Me and my husband submitted our applications on Nov,13th and Nov,23 and just got our Outcome letters with positive assessments! It took me just 1 month for Vet to process my aplpication, and 1 week longer for my husband.
> 
> So happy! Hope that all those waiting will receive their outcome letters very soon!


Congrats for your positive assessment!
You are one of the exception for vetassess case.
Normally it will take minimum 12 weeks for vetassess assessment.
Me too still waiting for reply. My case is past 2 months.
Thanks


----------



## dianenok

*gaja2710*
Thanks!

Yeah I know it takes 12 weeks on average and we haven't expected the answer earlier than mid-February. And were very surprised to find the letters from Vet today!


----------



## gaudit24

Hi all,

I had submitted my Vetassess assessment on 18th September and lodged all the documents on 22nd September. However, on 8th December they requested me to submit organisation chart for the nominated occupation - 221214 (Internal Auditor) which I submitted to them on 14th December. 

Seeing the Christmas holiday's approaching alongwith completion of my 12 weeks of waiting period, is there still a possibility that the results will be given to me before their christmas holiday's starting from 24th December.

I am tensed as the wait period is getting longer and will go longer if not declared before the holiday season. Anyone having same experience or can share if they have received the vetassess assessment during the period in which i applied for.


----------



## ashiqcep

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had submitted my Vetassess assessment on 18th September and lodged all the documents on 22nd September. However, on 8th December they requested me to submit organisation chart for the nominated occupation - 221214 (Internal Auditor) which I submitted to them on 14th December.
> 
> Seeing the Christmas holiday's approaching alongwith completion of my 12 weeks of waiting period, is there still a possibility that the results will be given to me before their christmas holiday's starting from 24th December.
> 
> I am tensed as the wait period is getting longer and will go longer if not declared before the holiday season. Anyone having same experience or can share if they have received the vetassess assessment during the period in which i applied for.


Hi ,
I am also in same condition. 
Lodged on 22nd September ,already 13 weeks been completed.
Still in progress.
Vetassess is closed from tomorrow till 3rd January
I don't think can get before second week of January.


----------



## gaudit24

ashiqcep said:


> Hi ,
> I am also in same condition.
> Lodged on 22nd September ,already 13 weeks been completed.
> Still in progress.
> Vetassess is closed from tomorrow till 3rd January
> I don't think can get before second week of January.


It means we are traveling in the same boat. Only keeping the fingers crossed to receive something from Vetassess tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashiqcep

gourangshah24 said:


> It means we are traveling in the same boat. Only keeping the fingers crossed to receive something from Vetassess tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:



Bro,

Any updates?


----------



## gaudit24

ashiqcep said:


> Bro,
> 
> Any updates?


Yes... I finally received my vetassess results. It's positive. Very happy about it.

Now, preparing for the next step EOI. I am not sure when it's invitation round is likely to be in January.

What about you?


----------



## ravs77

*vetassess documents*

- do one need to send notarised copies of all documents to Vetassess ?
- do we need to include transcripts wich is received in sealed envolope from college ?


----------



## Zorro77

ravs77 said:


> - do one need to send notarised copies of all documents to Vetassess ?
> - do we need to include transcripts wich is received in sealed envolope from college ?


No, notarization is only required for Statutory Declarations.
In sealed envelope from college Vetassess do require Color attested copies of Degree and Transcript.


----------



## ashiqcep

gourangshah24 said:


> Yes... I finally received my vetassess results. It's positive. Very happy about it.
> 
> Now, preparing for the next step EOI. I am not sure when it's invitation round is likely to be in January.
> 
> What about you?


No. May be second week of January


----------



## deepalivg

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had submitted my Vetassess assessment on 18th September and lodged all the documents on 22nd September. However, on 8th December they requested me to submit organisation chart for the nominated occupation - 221214 (Internal Auditor) which I submitted to them on 14th December.
> 
> Seeing the Christmas holiday's approaching alongwith completion of my 12 weeks of waiting period, is there still a possibility that the results will be given to me before their christmas holiday's starting from 24th December.
> 
> I am tensed as the wait period is getting longer and will go longer if not declared before the holiday season. Anyone having same experience or can share if they have received the vetassess assessment during the period in which i applied for.


Hi,
We need your guidance on applying under489 as Internal Auditor. If anyone has similar case,, could you please guide us on below:
1. Which IELTS wil be valid. General or Academic?
2. Which all documents need to be sent to VETASEESS to support Internal Auditor role.
3. Does it require a CA qualification
4. Is there a specific format for Employer reference?

Your guidance would really help us.


----------



## gaudit24

deepalivg said:


> Hi,
> We need your guidance on applying under489 as Internal Auditor. If anyone has similar case,, could you please guide us on below:
> 1. Which IELTS wil be valid. General or Academic? - General
> 2. Which all documents need to be sent to VETASEESS to support Internal Auditor role. - Given on the Vetassess website
> 3. Does it require a CA qualification - No it doesnot require.
> 4. Is there a specific format for Employer reference? - No, it can be given in any format that is suitable and take a sample from internet


----------



## deepalivg

gourangshah24 said:


> deepalivg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> We need your guidance on applying under489 as Internal Auditor. If anyone has similar case,, could you please guide us on below:
> 1. Which IELTS wil be valid. General or Academic? - General
> 2. Which all documents need to be sent to VETASEESS to support Internal Auditor role. - Given on the Vetassess website
> 3. Does it require a CA qualification - No it doesnot require.
> 4. Is there a specific format for Employer reference? - No, it can be given in any format that is suitable and take a sample from internet
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gaurang. I searched on the internet but couldn't find any.
> Could you please share the link
Click to expand...


----------



## ravs77

Friends , just need answer to my previous question before applying for Vet assess assessment:

- Do I need to submit colored scanned copies of all documents ?
- I requested by College to send me transcripts in sealed envelope. This did this. Now I need to send those envelope as it is or shall i open it, scan it and upload it ? Or only college degree and mark sheets which are already available with me will do ?


----------



## ssumitkakkar

Hi.. I am planning to apply for Human Resource Adviser skill set (ANZSCO-223111) .. i have a relevant experience of 3.5 years in HR and recruitments.. On VETASSESS website, it says the minimum experience required to qualify is 3 yrs while on Australian Bureau of Statistics site, it says the minimum exp required is 5 yrs..

pls suggest and help..


----------



## sbsp

ssumitkakkar said:


> Hi.. I am planning to apply for Human Resource Adviser skill set (ANZSCO-223111) .. i have a relevant experience of 3.5 years in HR and recruitments.. On VETASSESS website, it says the minimum experience required to qualify is 3 yrs while on Australian Bureau of Statistics site, it says the minimum exp required is 5 yrs.. pls suggest and help..


Hi, It all depends on what education level do you have?!


----------



## vutla9992

plz check your state nomination requirement, if they strictly want 5 years experience, then you should, otherwise no prblm


----------



## vutla9992

ravs77 said:


> Friends , just need answer to my previous question before applying for Vet assess assessment:
> 
> - Do I need to submit colored scanned copies of all documents ?
> - I requested by College to send me transcripts in sealed envelope. This did this. Now I need to send those envelope as it is or shall i open it, scan it and upload it ? Or only college degree and mark sheets which are already available with me will do ?


just submit colour copies of all your documents, no need to send by post or directly from college, they want clear copies in colour, from this Dec 2015 we no need to notarize the copies aswell


----------



## ravs77

vutla9992 said:


> just submit colour copies of all your documents, no need to send by post or directly from college, they want clear copies in colour, from this Dec 2015 we no need to notarize the copies aswell


yes found it...


Changes to certification requirements coming soon

VETASSESS is pleased to announce that, following feedback from our stakeholders, we will be revising the requirements for documents submitted for Skills Assessment for General Professional Occupations to be certified. As of 1 December 2015, certification of documents will not be required. See Required Documents for more details.


----------



## jveer

I am a farmer and as there are many categories of farmers I wasn't sure in which category I fall, so I have taken advice from Vetassess Advisory services. Have anybody taken their services and any guess about how much time they take.


----------



## Ergot7

Hi everyone,

Happy new years! Just wondering has anyone here got an outcome or heard anything from vetasses since their long holiday break? I know they resume work on last 4th january


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samy25

hi all,

did any one ever re apply for the same occupation you got negative assessment, ? not the re assessment but the reapply.


----------



## engineer20

samy25 said:


> hi all,
> 
> did any one ever re apply for the same occupation you got negative assessment, ? not the re assessment but the reapply.


what is the reason for the negative outcome? you can try to make a review or an appeal.

General Migration Skills Assessment Appeals - VETASSESS


----------



## ravs77

Hi, how long does it take for Vetassess to reply ?


----------



## engineer20

ravs77 said:


> Hi, how long does it take for Vetassess to reply ?


they usually use up the whole 12 weeks.


----------



## gaja2710

Anyone waiting for skill assessment in 12 week time frame??


----------



## mystique1234

I have submitted my VETASSESS application on 2nd Jan. My status still shows LODGED. How much time will it take to move to IN PROGRESS? And what are the status types from start to end?


----------



## engineer20

mystique1234 said:


> I have submitted my VETASSESS application on 2nd Jan. My status still shows LODGED. How much time will it take to move to IN PROGRESS? And what are the status types from start to end?


Normally it should be in progress the next business day that you have submitted and paid your online application. Maybe your payment has not been cleared or no available CO to handle your case yet. But you can still count the 12 weeks form 02Jan.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

mystique1234 said:


> I have submitted my VETASSESS application on 2nd Jan. My status still shows LODGED. How much time will it take to move to IN PROGRESS? And what are the status types from start to end?


Ideally it should go to "In progress" immediately....wait for couple of days then you can call and check, otherwise VETS take almost 2-4 months in processing...all the best


----------



## mystique1234

engineer20 said:


> Normally it should be in progress the next business day that you have submitted and paid your online application. Maybe your payment has not been cleared or no available CO to handle your case yet. But you can still count the 12 weeks form 02Jan.


Thanks for the reply. The payment was processed within a few days of application. Is the CO specific to ANZSCO?


----------



## mystique1234

DeepaliVohra said:


> Ideally it should go to "In progress" immediately....wait for couple of days then you can call and check, otherwise VETS take almost 2-4 months in processing...all the best


Thanks for the wishes! 

Just noticed that your assessment has been completed recently. Congratulations ! Can you advise if it is a norm to deduct some years from experience? On average, how many years do they generally deduct ?


----------



## engineer20

mystique1234 said:


> Thanks for the reply. The payment was processed within a few days of application. Is the CO specific to ANZSCO?


They are very particular to ANZSCO and normally deducts work experience depending on your educational qualification.


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

jveer said:


> I am a farmer and as there are many categories of farmers I wasn't sure in which category I fall, so I have taken advice from Vetassess Advisory services. Have anybody taken their services and any guess about how much time they take.


Me too farmer! 
I have applied for vetassess in November, 2015.
Under the catagory MIXED CROP AND LIVESTOCK FARMER, 
Because that suits my current profile! 


Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

Any one got results for 2016?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ushi86

Hi Everyone,

I just received the email from vetassess and its positive assessment. It took seven weeks to get the results. Now preparing for ILETS.

Thanks


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

Wow, Awesome....
Congrats USHI86!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjacobvarghese

Many Congratulations Ushi86 and all the best for your IELTS preparation ! 

Does anyone have a clue on how the process is? I applied in mid-Nov 2015 through a MARA agent, and haven't heard back so far.


----------



## jveer

Balaji Kandasamy said:


> Me too farmer!
> I have applied for vetassess in November, 2015.
> Under the catagory MIXED CROP AND LIVESTOCK FARMER,
> Because that suits my current profile!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


How much time currently vetassess takes to finalise the application in the farmer category. Is time taken by vetassess depends upon the category.


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

pjacobvarghese said:


> Many Congratulations Ushi86 and all the best for your IELTS preparation !
> 
> Does anyone have a clue on how the process is? I applied in mid-Nov 2015 through a MARA agent, and haven't heard back so far.


I'm also waiting for the results, 
Me too applied in mid nov'2015...
Keeping fingers crossed! I too have applied through MARA agent...!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer20

pjacobvarghese said:


> Many Congratulations Ushi86 and all the best for your IELTS preparation !
> 
> Does anyone have a clue on how the process is? I applied in mid-Nov 2015 through a MARA agent, and haven't heard back so far.


My reassessment is now on its 10th week and still no result yet. I will try to follow up to them through email on the 12th week.


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

jveer said:


> How much time currently vetassess takes to finalise the application in the farmer category. Is time taken by vetassess depends upon the category.


I have applied in mid of nov2105...
Still waiting for results! 
As far as I know time taken for assessment, does not depend on catagory! 

Have you applied?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jveer

ushi86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just received the email from vetassess and its positive assessment. It took seven weeks to get the results. Now preparing for ILETS.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations for your positive assessment. What was your job code ?


----------



## jveer

Balaji Kandasamy said:


> I have applied in mid of nov2105...
> Still waiting for results!
> As far as I know time taken does not depend on catagory!
> Have you applied?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


No So far I have not applied. As I was not sure about the category so I have taken advisory service . I sent all my documents to them just to clarify me about my category. After getting a reply from them I would submit the same to vetassess with relevant category.


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

jveer said:


> No So far I have not applied. As I was not sure about the category so I have taken advisory service . I sent all my documents to them just to clarify me about my category. After getting a reply from them I would submit the same to vetassess with relevant category.


Oh!
Beautiful! 
All the very best!
I checked with the anzesco duties, in immigration site, 
It was 98% matching my current job scenario!
So had a discussion with my agent, and went filing under the category MIXED CROP AND LIVESTOCK FARMER...!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jveer

ushi86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just received the email from vetassess and its positive assessment. It took seven weeks to get the results. Now preparing for ILETS.
> 
> Thanks


Why are you going for IELTS instead PTE is much scoring.


----------



## gaja2710

ushi86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just received the email from vetassess and its positive assessment. It took seven weeks to get the results. Now preparing for ILETS.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats ushi, when did you apply and what is your occupation?


----------



## gaja2710

gaja2710 said:


> Congrats ushi, when did you apply and what is your occupation?


Great ushi, it is great.
You got assessment in seven weeks.


----------



## jveer

Balaji Kandasamy said:


> Oh!
> Beautiful!
> All the very best!
> I checked with the anzesco duties, in immigration site,
> It was 98% matching my current job scenario!
> So had a discussion with my agent, and went filing under the category MIXED CROP AND LIVESTOCK FARMER...!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


What is your agent's guess about assessment time ?


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

jveer said:


> What is your agent's guess about assessment time ?


He said within 12 weeks...
But there was a week officially declared holiday for Christmas and New Year....
Mine in the seventh week!

Expecting before the first week of feb!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjacobvarghese

Balaji Kandasamy said:


> I'm also waiting for the results,
> Me too applied in mid nov'2015...
> Keeping fingers crossed! I too have applied through MARA agent...!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply Balaji. All the best and let's keep in touch on the continued progress.


----------



## Ergot7

ushi86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just received the email from vetassess and its positive assessment. It took seven weeks to get the results. Now preparing for ILETS.
> 
> Thanks



Ushi86,

Congrats! May i know your occupation? And when exactly did u apply? I applied on the 1st of November nothing until now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

pjacobvarghese said:


> Thanks for your reply Balaji. All the best and let's keep in touch on the continued progress.


Sure jacob...
Will keep in touch!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ushi86

Hi i applied under restaurant manager. thanks


----------



## ushi86

gaja2710 said:


> Congrats ushi, when did you apply and what is your occupation?


Hi i applied on 27th Nov and received the result today. I applied under restaurant manager position. I am based in New Zealand but originally from India. thanks


----------



## ushi86

*work experience requirement for the NT state sponsorhip*

Hi seniors,

Today, I received a positive outcome (within 6-7 weeks) for the restaurant manager occupation. 

I am planning to apply for the NT state sponsorship but a bit confused regarding the requirements. At present, I have got more than 27 months experience in this occupation but on the point advice letter Vetassess mentioned only 2 months experience (date deemed system has deducted 12 months and another 12 months were deducted because my study was not relevant to my occupation). But according to the NT state website applicant must have 12 months experience in last 24 months. How I can relate this to my vetassess result. 

I am in the continued employment for last 27 months that makes me eligible for the NT sponsorship, but if I consider date deemed system and how vetassess considered my experience for 2 months, that make me ineligible for the NT sponsorship. Please guide me on this.


Thanks


----------



## jveer

ushi86 said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> Today, I received a positive outcome (within 6-7 weeks) for the restaurant manager occupation.
> 
> I am planning to apply for the NT state sponsorship but a bit confused regarding the requirements. At present, I have got more than 27 months experience in this occupation but on the point advice letter Vetassess mentioned only 2 months experience (date deemed system has deducted 12 months and another 12 months were deducted because my study was not relevant to my occupation). But according to the NT state website applicant must have 12 months experience in last 24 months. How I can relate this to my vetassess result.
> 
> I am in the continued employment for last 27 months that makes me eligible for the NT sponsorship, but if I consider date deemed system and how vetassess considered my experience for 2 months, that make me ineligible for the NT sponsorship. Please guide me on this.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Mine case is similar to yours, there is nothing bad in your assessment. You have got positive assessment in your occupation with 2 months as experience after deduction of 24 months. It means you can claim points for those 2 months only ( if there is any need to claim points ). But the state requires 12 months of minimum experience ( including the months they have deducted as you are not claiming any points for that experience) , but you have 27 months of experience. 
May I have cleared your doubt.
So go to state saying that you have 27 months of experience.


----------



## satsah

My Wife want to do VETASSESS skill assessment under 225113. She has done her Btech in Computer Science and engineering 2009, then joined as Online Marketing specialist Nov,2010-Jan 2012 and moved in another company(Same job) from jun 2012 and left her job Aug 2014.She is unemployed right now. So my question is - how many years they will deduct to get positive assessment and can we use her 2010-2012 employment with recent employment(2012-14) as I know If the degree is not in a highly relevant field, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required.
Please share your experience. Thanks


----------



## ushi86

jveer said:


> Mine case is similar to yours, there is nothing bad in your assessment. You have got positive assessment in your occupation with 2 months as experience after deduction of 24 months. It means you can claim points for those 2 months only ( if there is any need to claim points ). But the state requires 12 months of minimum experience ( including the months they have deducted as you are not claiming any points for that experience), but you have 27 months of experience.
> May I have cleared your doubt.
> So go to state saying that you have 27 months of experience.


Thanks Jveer,

I will have enough points without claiming points for employment. I also rang the NT migration team and they have advised that candidate must have recent work experience in last 24 months. I think that's in my favour too.

Thanks


----------



## serenayu

VETASSESS Chinese degree+skill assessment+PTA
Submitted 10 Sep 2015 PhD Researcher
Positive outcome: 24 Dec 2015, PTA years 3.0

It sounds strange sending the outcome in the evening of Christmas Eve.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

ushi86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just received the email from vetassess and its positive assessment. It took seven weeks to get the results. Now preparing for ILETS.
> 
> Thanks


All the best


----------



## aunswa

I applied for point test advice mid october for additional employment and still no results. I have contacted them 6 times so far, they said that my application has a priority. From the last contact it has passed 7 days. I hope that my application will be completed next week. I thought that point test advice is faster than skill assesmnet but I was wrong. 
So, I can't do anything except to wait. 

All the best to everyone...


----------



## gaja2710

aunswa said:


> I applied for point test advice mid october for additional employment and still no results. I have contacted them 6 times so far, they said that my application has a priority. From the last contact it has passed 7 days. I hope that my application will be completed next week. I thought that point test advice is faster than skill assesmnet but I was wrong.
> So, I can't do anything except to wait.
> 
> All the best to everyone...


It is really frustrating the delay of vetassess compared to other authority.


----------



## solomonwise

Abdul Laghari said:


> It's true most of the departments and companies get 2 weeks holidays



Hey Abdul,

How are you doing?

Have you heard from VETASSESS yet? I believe your case must have been assigned to an Assessment officer just as my cousin who applied under the same occupation as you was assigned an assessor named "Olga". 

Have you sent to a mail to ask for update on the status of your application yet? My cousin applied on the 23rd of October 2015 which is a week before you sent in yours.

Let's keep in touch.


----------



## Abdul Laghari

solomonwise said:


> Hey Abdul, How are you doing? Have you heard from VETASSESS yet? I believe your case must have been assigned to an Assessment officer just as my cousin who applied under the same occupation as you was assigned an assessor named "Olga". Have you sent to a mail to ask for update on the status of your application yet? My cousin applied on the 23rd of October 2015 which is a week before you sent in yours. Let's keep in touch.


Hi 
I haven't heard anything yet 
I contacted my agent few days ago he told me that one of his client applied on 8th November he got positive assessment and other one applied on 24th October he is also waiting 
I don't know how vettassess is dealing with cases


----------



## solomonwise

Abdul Laghari said:


> Hi
> I haven't heard anything yet
> I contacted my agent few days ago he told me that one of his client applied on 8th November he got positive assessment and other one applied on 24th October he is also waiting
> I don't know how vettassess is dealing with cases


There should be news between this week and next,fingers crossed.

I wish you the best.


----------



## vats

*312111 Help*



mithu93ku said:


> see my signature. vetassess took 16 weeks without further documents requested.


Hi,
I am an Architect and want to immigrate to OZ, I even have my sister there on PR(189) NSW.
I am thinking of applying 190 through 312111(Architectural Draftsman) but after checking things out, I came to know only NT (Darwin) is sponsoring for this occupation and others are not. Is it worth taking this risk of applying as 312111(Job role match 100%) or I should think of applying 133111(Construction project manager,Job roles match60-70%). I am confused. What are the chances of getting invitation from NT and assessment positive from Vetasses. Please help. I just want to apply as soon as possible. I know about the application process and all. just curious about the above fact. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ergot7

ushi86 said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I received a positive outcome (within 6-7 weeks) for the restaurant manager occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to apply for the NT state sponsorship but a bit confused regarding the requirements. At present, I have got more than 27 months experience in this occupation but on the point advice letter Vetassess mentioned only 2 months experience (date deemed system has deducted 12 months and another 12 months were deducted because my study was not relevant to my occupation). But according to the NT state website applicant must have 12 months experience in last 24 months. How I can relate this to my vetassess result.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the continued employment for last 27 months that makes me eligible for the NT sponsorship, but if I consider date deemed system and how vetassess considered my experience for 2 months, that make me ineligible for the NT sponsorship. Please guide me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi Kaju26,

Did u get asked for additional documents from vetasses? Also did any of your employer got contacted by them?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ushi86

Hi, I was not asked for anything, got results in 6 weeks. No one contacted my employer or me. I put all the documents with my application and were in a complete manner


----------



## smccarthy

Is there a specific format VETASSESS requires for the reference letter or statement of service? I found the reference letter format for trade occupations but can't find one for general occupations. I'm applying for a professional certification for my profession the same time that I'll be submitting documents to VETASSESS and figured I could use the same format as it is my employer verifying my duties and responsibilities.


----------



## vutla9992

NT will consider your work experience, because VETASSESS report only to claim points, every state consider the total experience, in the application they will ask you for how many years you are claiming points separately.


----------



## vutla9992

NT will consider your work experience, because VETASSESS report only to claim points, every state consider the total experience, in the application they will ask you for how many years you are claiming points separately.


----------



## ushi86

vutla9992 said:


> NT will consider your work experience, because VETASSESS report only to claim points, every state consider the total experience, in the application they will ask you for how many years you are claiming points separately.


Hi Vulta9992, is your post related to my query? Thanks


----------



## engineer20

anybody received skill assessment outcome today?


----------



## Yogi4Aus

engineer20 said:


> anybody received skill assessment outcome today?



Hey engineer20

Have u applied for yet another skill assessment outcome?


----------



## engineer20

Yogi4Aus said:


> Hey engineer20
> 
> Have u applied for yet another skill assessment outcome?


Yes. I had submitted a reassessment last 05Nov2015 right after I received the rejection from VIC. This is for an SOL occupation because I am thinking that time that I have little or no possibility to be invited for 190 because all but VIC is not sponsoring my nominated csol occupation.

I just want to know the outcome as it has been 11 weeks since.


----------



## vutla9992

yes


----------



## skynet16

Does anybody know if the application for 190 State sponsorship for Western Australia is rejected in first attempt, how long we have to wait before we can re-apply for the same state again?
I think for Victoria it's six months, couldn't find anything for Western Australia.


----------



## Ergot7

engineer20 said:


> Yes. I had submitted a reassessment last 05Nov2015 right after I received the rejection from VIC. This is for an SOL occupation because I am thinking that time that I have little or no possibility to be invited for 190 because all but VIC is not sponsoring my nominated csol occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know the outcome as it has been 11 weeks since.



Do u consider the vetasses 2 weeks xmas breaks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solomonwise

Ergot7 said:


> Do u consider the vetasses 2 weeks xmas breaks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Ergot,any news from your end regarding your application with VETASSESS? Have you contacted them to find out the status of your application yet?


----------



## jveer

anyone having guess how much time advisory service takes ? 
I applied 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Ergot7

solomonwise said:


> Hello Ergot,any news from your end regarding your application with VETASSESS? Have you contacted them to find out the status of your application yet?



Hi solomonwise,

Nah nothing mate, I submitted mine on 28th october got asked for additional on the 7th of november after that nothing. Just wondering if you know, the 10-12 weeks timeline is it after additional document or initial submission?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solomonwise

Ergot7 said:


> Hi solomonwise,
> 
> Nah nothing mate, I submitted mine on 28th october got asked for additional on the 7th of november after that nothing. Just wondering if you know, the 10-12 weeks timeline is it after additional document or initial submission?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is from the initial submission date....Did you find out if your application has been forwarded to a case officer yet? I have a case on hand that is currently being assessed by an assessor named "Olga". The application was submitted on the 28th of October 2015.

I think you should send VETASSESS a mail asking the status of your application, I am sure they'd be specific as to the status.


----------



## solomonwise

jveer said:


> anyone having guess how much time advisory service takes ?
> I applied 3 weeks ago.


 AN advisory service should take 20 working days however, data available at the moment shows VETASSESS takes longer than 20 days to conclude an advisory service.


----------



## Ergot7

solomonwise said:


> It is from the initial submission date....Did you find out if your application has been forwarded to a case officer yet? I have a case on hand that is currently being assessed by an assessor named "Olga". The application was submitted on the 28th of October 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should send VETASSESS a mail asking the status of your application, I am sure they'd be specific as to the status.



I see so you submitted yours on the 28th too? Best of luck for us mate. How do u know if one has been assigned a co? I know i was asked for additional by a lady named Jenny. Not sure if she is the co for my case. With 2 weeks xmas breaks im predicting end of Jan it will come out *fingerscrossed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jveer

solomonwise said:


> AN advisory service should take 20 working days however, data available at the moment shows VETASSESS takes longer than 20 days to conclude an advisory service.


Thanks Solomonwise So you mean I shouldn't expect answer from them before first week of Feb (I mean after one month).


----------



## solomonwise

Ergot7 said:


> I see so you submitted yours on the 28th too? Best of luck for us mate. How do u know if one has been assigned a co? I know i was asked for additional by a lady named Jenny. Not sure if she is the co for my case. With 2 weeks xmas breaks im predicting end of Jan it will come out *fingerscrossed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In one of VETASSESS's mail,they mentioned a case officer has been assigned and they also mentioned her name....The case officer was contacted as to when the application will be concluded and she predicted the end of January 2016.

By the way Jenny Zhou is an Admin Officer not an assessment officer.

So rather than wait,I think it will help if you contact them asking for specifics such as if your case has been assigned to an assessment officer and when it's likely to be finalised...It doesn't hurt but help your application.


----------



## solomonwise

jveer said:


> Thanks Solomonwise So you mean I shouldn't expect answer from them before first week of Feb (I mean after one month).


If your application is more than 20 days and there's no response, you should endeavour to call/mail VETASSESS asking for specifics about your application status...It helps!


----------



## Ergot7

solomonwise said:


> In one of VETASSESS's mail,they mentioned a case officer has been assigned and they also mentioned her name....The case officer was contacted as to when the application will be concluded and she predicted the end of January 2016.
> 
> By the way Jenny Zhou is an Admin Officer not an assessment officer.
> 
> So rather than wait,I think it will help if you contact them asking for specifics such as if your case has been assigned to an assessment officer and when it's likely to be finalised...It doesn't hurt but help your application.



Actually yes youre right i got email from Shuang D'arcy asking for additional document after i submitted that i got another email from Jenny for an acknowledgement of the submission.

I might do that tommorow since its close to 12 weeks now. Thanks for the suggestion champ!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven343

hi guys,

i have one question.

1) How many days or years can we eligible for citizenship after getting pr visa(190 visa) or after first entry in Australia? 

Best of luck all of you!!


----------



## jairichi

ven343 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have one question.
> 
> 1) How many days or years can we eligible for citizenship after getting pr visa(190 visa) or after first entry in Australia?
> 
> Best of luck all of you!!


Australian citizenship requirements
General eligibility criteria

People who apply for Australian citizenship must:

have passed a test
be aged 18 years or over at the time the application is made
be a permanent resident at the time of application, and also, at time of decision
satisfy the residence requirement
be likely to reside, or to continue to reside, in Australia or to maintain a close and continuing association with Australia
be of good character.
Residence requirement

People who became permanent residents on or after 1 July 2007 must have been lawfully resident in Australia for four years immediately before applying including:

12 months as a permanent resident
absences from Australia of no more than 12 months, including no more than three months in the 12 months before applying.
If people became permanent residents before 1 July 2007 and apply before 30 June 2010, they must have been physically present in Australia as a permanent resident for a total of two years in the five years before applying, including one year in the two years before applying.


----------



## Aussiedream2015

Hello everyone

My brother is thinking of applying for vetasses assessment on his own rather than going through an agent. However there are a few points that are causing confusion and I am hoping experienced seniors on the forum can help

He earlier did his MBA in HR and worked for around 2 years in this field. Later he did a 1 year M.Sc course in marketing and now has one year experience in marketing field. He is planning on applying for marketing specialist field, so will the job and duties of this relevant experience will be sufficient since this is the relevant stream or will he need it for the jobs in HR too. Pls guide


----------



## ushi86

Aussiedream2015 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My brother is thinking of applying for vetasses assessment on his own rather than going through an agent. However there are a few points that are causing confusion and I am hoping experienced seniors on the forum can help
> 
> He earlier did his MBA in HR and worked for around 2 years in this field. Later he did a 1 year M.Sc course in marketing and now has one year experience in marketing field. He is planning on applying for marketing specialist field, so will the job and duties of this relevant experience will be sufficient since this is the relevant stream or will he need it for the jobs in HR too. Pls guide


Hi Aussiesdream, 

As far as i know, your brother can be eligible to apply for the vetassess assessment for the human resource manager as he possesses the necessary degree and relevant experience. Vetassess would ask for the relevant qualification (MBA HR) and one year experience, that you brother already have at this moment. I dont see any trouble getting the +ve outcome. Just give them most of the evidence and keep chasing the process. This is what I did in my case.

Also, I would like to ask you something. I am planning to apply for NT state nomination subclass 190 visa.. I have will have 60 points. But, for the state nomination they ask for 12 months experience in last 24 months. I am working as a restaurant manager for more than 28 months in New Zealand now. But Vetassess has deducted my 2 years experience in order to provide me +ve outcome for my occupation. I understand that you have applied for NT state nomination in past. I would like to know if NT migration team will consider my total experience of 28 months or just the Vetassess point base letter (letter gives me only 3 months experience)? Any help would be highly appreciated. 

Cheers,
Ushi


----------



## jairichi

Applied for my VETASSESS assessment on 18th January 2016. Documents submitted on 19th January 2016. Job Classification: Life Scientists NEC. No update yet other than the information online that Application: LODGED.


----------



## ushi86

jairichi said:


> Applied for my VETASSESS assessment on 18th January 2016. Documents submitted on 19th January 2016. Job Classification: Life Scientists NEC. No update yet other than the information online that Application: LODGED.


keep patience. It will take 6-12 weeks to get any updates. cheers


----------



## Aussiedream2015

ushi86 said:


> Hi Aussiesdream,
> 
> As far as i know, your brother can be eligible to apply for the vetassess assessment for the human resource manager as he possesses the necessary degree and relevant experience. Vetassess would ask for the relevant qualification (MBA HR) and one year experience, that you brother already have at this moment. I dont see any trouble getting the +ve outcome. Just give them most of the evidence and keep chasing the process. This is what I did in my case.
> 
> Also, I would like to ask you something. I am planning to apply for NT state nomination subclass 190 visa.. I have will have 60 points. But, for the state nomination they ask for 12 months experience in last 24 months. I am working as a restaurant manager for more than 28 months in New Zealand now. But Vetassess has deducted my 2 years experience in order to provide me +ve outcome for my occupation. I understand that you have applied for NT state nomination in past. I would like to know if NT migration team will consider my total experience of 28 months or just the Vetassess point base letter (letter gives me only 3 months experience)? Any help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ushi


My question related to the marketing qualification and marketing specialist code since that is his occupation in the last 12 months. 

I am not aware of the procedure for NT sponsorship if vetassess assesses for less than one year since I had been assessed for 1 Year and used that. Maybe you could write to the NT migration team and ask them.


----------



## jairichi

ushi86 said:


> keep patience. It will take 6-12 weeks to get any updates. cheers


Thank you for your reply. For ACS there are updates about different stages the application is processed. Is anything like that for VETASSESS assessment? If so, could you provide me the different stages?

Thanks.


----------



## ushi86

jairichi said:


> Thank you for your reply. For ACS there are updates about different stages the application is processed. Is anything like that for VETASSESS assessment? If so, could you provide me the different stages?
> 
> Thanks.


As far as I know there are no different stages. You lodge your application then it will be assigned to a case officer. If everything fine then you get the result. If they need any info they will ask you. You can't do anything regarding this. If you have any generous reason you can write them and they can provide you with a speedy result. hope that help.


----------



## jairichi

ushi86 said:


> As far as I know there are no different stages. You lodge your application then it will be assigned to a case officer. If everything fine then you get the result. If they need any info they will ask you. You can't do anything regarding this. If you have any generous reason you can write them and they can provide you with a speedy result. hope that help.


Thank you again. I do not have a strong reason to ask them to speed up the process. My spouse's ACS assessment report will be ready this week. If I get my VETASSESS report quickly then we can immediately and independently apply for state nomination.


----------



## Danav_Singh

jairichi said:


> Thank you again. I do not have a strong reason to ask them to speed up the process. My spouse's ACS assessment report will be ready this week. If I get my VETASSESS report quickly then we can immediately and independently apply for state nomination.


Thats not the genuine reason. Everyone wants to apply for visa asap. Only reason they accept is when applicants existing visa is going to expire in next few days or weeks and to stay in oz they need the assessment result in few days.


----------



## jairichi

Danav_Singh said:


> Thats not the genuine reason. Everyone wants to apply for visa asap. Only reason they accept is when applicants existing visa is going to expire in next few days or weeks and to stay in oz they need the assessment result in few days.


Thanks. Yes, I saw that in their website. It is a genuine reason but not a valid reason for VETASSESS to expedite. 

Strange of all I receive a receipt of payment by post from VETASSESS even though the payment is made online.


----------



## aunswa

I just want to share with you that my point test advice has been completed after 13 working weeks. 

I did my skill assessment in 2013 and it was positive...Now I just wanted from them to include all my experience in order to claim 10 points for employment, because I have almost 6 years of work experience.
Outcome letter stated that only 2.5 years is closely related to the nominated occupation. I did not expect this, firstly because they include my experience from 2011 in skill assessment phase as highly relevant and now they didnt. Moreover...now they cut one year of my experience as the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated occupation...and didnt include in these 2,5...wtf  
In my first outcome letter from 2014 this wasnt mentioned...

I want to call them or to write an email...but I have dillema what is better option. What do you think guys???


----------



## Aussiedream2015

Aussiedream2015 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My brother is thinking of applying for vetasses assessment on his own rather than going through an agent. However there are a few points that are causing confusion and I am hoping experienced seniors on the forum can help
> 
> He earlier did his MBA in HR and worked for around 2 years in this field. Later he did a 1 year M.Sc course in marketing and now has one year experience in marketing field. He is planning on applying for marketing specialist field, so will the job and duties of this relevant experience will be sufficient since this is the relevant stream or will he need it for the jobs in HR too. Pls guide


Can someone pls guide me on this. His relevant experience and job code relates to marketing specialist with 1 year experience. Does he need to procure job duties and responsibilities letter of the previous unrelated job field.


----------



## jveer

Aussiedream2015 said:


> Can someone pls guide me on this. His relevant experience and job code relates to marketing specialist with 1 year experience. Does he need to procure job duties and responsibilities letter of the previous unrelated job field.


Hi Aussiedream , if you are not sure then you must avail the service of vetassess advisory. I have also taken their service as I was also not about my category. I think they can guide you in much reliable way than anyone on this forum.


----------



## Aussiedream2015

jveer said:


> Hi Aussiedream , if you are not sure then you must avail the service of vetassess advisory. I have also taken their service as I was also not about my category. I think they can guide you in much reliable way than anyone on this forum.


Hi jveer, actually I am very sure of his category. Only thing I am not sure about was how does vetassess assess. He had done MBA in hr earlier and worked for about 2 years in hr. Then shifted to marketing after doing 1 year MSc in marketing. Currently he is working in marketing and has 1 year experience. His job responsibilities match the def given for marketing specialist code.

Clarity is required in whether the job and duties letter is to be given for the previous hr related job too besides the current marketing one. Thanks


----------



## gaja2710

Dear friends!
i have good news to share.
Today i received positive skilled assessment from vetassess.
I lodged my application on 30/10/2015 and on 90th day i received result.
I already past 12 weeks deadline and i called yesterday to enquire my application status. The admin said my application is finalised and will receive result in few days. Today i received result.
It is really frustrating to wait for 12 weeks and every day is like a month for me.
feeling relaxed.
Thanks all!


----------



## Ergot7

gaja2710 said:


> Dear friends!
> i have good news to share.
> Today i received positive skilled assessment from vetassess.
> I lodged my application on 30/10/2015 and on 90th day i received result.
> I already past 12 weeks deadline and i called yesterday to enquire my application status. The admin said my application is finalised and will receive result in few days. Today i received result.
> It is really frustrating to wait for 12 weeks and every day is like a month for me.
> feeling relaxed.
> Thanks all!



Congrats!! I lodged on the 28th october still havent heard anything from them. Emailed them today to enquire about the results, still waiting...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaja2710

Ergot7 said:


> Congrats!! I lodged on the 28th october still havent heard anything from them. Emailed them today to enquire about the results, still waiting...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi
i hope you will receive tomorrow or next week. It is better to call them and enquire about the status.
it will work
thanks


----------



## kaidenMVH

VRS said:


> Hi, Congratulations on the positive outcome, it's a standard letter. You can lodge your EOI with the same and an English test result.
> 
> You should give all periods of employment woke filing for EOI, the system will give you 10 points.
> 
> Everything is good.
> 
> Good luck.


Just want to ask you about your skills assessment. iM planning to have my skills assess as CPM. I have been working now for 1 year 8 months on my present company as a Senior Designer/Coordinator. Previous to that i have worked 5 months as a Project Supervisor. total 2 years and 3 months.
However previous to this 2 jobs i've woked as Architectural Assistant (1 year) and Junior Designer (6 years). All experience mentioned were obtained in Singapore.

Hopefully you can give me insight on the process how you obtained your positive outcome.


----------



## engineer20

kaidenMVH said:


> Just want to ask you about your skills assessment. iM planning to have my skills assess as CPM. I have been working now for 1 year 8 months on my present company as a Senior Designer/Coordinator. Previous to that i have worked 5 months as a Project Supervisor. total 2 years and 3 months.
> However previous to this 2 jobs i've woked as Architectural Assistant (1 year) and Junior Designer (6 years). All experience mentioned were obtained in Singapore.
> 
> Hopefully you can give me insight on the process how you obtained your positive outcome.


I think it is better for you to get assessment from EA. are you a civil engineer?


----------



## kaidenMVH

I think it is better for you to get assessment from EA. are you a civil engineer?[/QUOTE]

I'm BS Arch graduate. Passed license exam in Philippines. I've read fro other forums that AACA assess architects but it's more negative than positive on how they conduct their assessment. And they only assess based on academics/school not work experience.


----------



## Ergot7

gaja2710 said:


> Hi
> 
> i hope you will receive tomorrow or next week. It is better to call them and enquire about the status.
> 
> it will work
> 
> thanks


Thanks Gaja2710 

Ive emailed them already and within 24 hour received feedback from them saying 

"due to high numbers of applications please expect delays"

Apparently ive been assigned to a co already, which is to say the least a good thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaidenMVH

engineer20 said:


> I think it is better for you to get assessment from EA. are you a civil engineer?


I'm BS Arch graduate. Passed license exam in Philippines. I've read fro other forums that AACA assess architects but it's more negative than positive on how they conduct their assessment. And they only assess based on academics/school not work experience.


----------



## adya1209

Hi guys

Am a newbie to the group as well as the Australian PR process. Had some basic doubts and would be really grateful if you could do a little handholding for me.

So my wife and I are planning to apply for the PR. But still not sure on who should be the lead applicant and which assessment body to go for. 

My profile: 
Age = 33
BE. Mech
MBA in Marketing and strategy
Work ex = 2 yrs before MBA in Sales in company 1; 
7.5 yrs post MBA also in Sales in company 2 (still working). This stint consists of assignments in Field sales, Operations and trade marketing

Wife’s profile:
Age = 31 (Turns 32 next month)
BE. IT
MBA in Marketing and International Business
Work ex = 4 yrs as marketing manager in company 1
1 yr as PR director in company 2	

Now the deal is that even though I have more work ex, unfortunately Sales comes under AIM and the requirement for a manager is having 3 reportees who further have 3 reportees. Deal is that in my company people management is something that happens way later. Similarly I checked under Vetassess and there seem to be no positions with skill sets matching operations or trade marketing.

For the wife, however, I do see an option to apply as a marketing specialist (Vetassess). Can do under Marketing manager (AIM) too but same issues plus have heard that they are harder to crack. Also the age might help score a few extra points. 

Help needed: Is this the right option for us? If yes, is there any way in which we can use my profile under the partner skill qualifications and score some more points?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jairichi

ANZSCO Classification: 234599 Life Scientists NEC
VETASSESS submitted: 18/01/2016
VETASSESS lodged: 19/01/2016
VETASSESS status: LODGED (19/01/2016)
VETASSESS status update: IN PROGRESS (29/01/2016)


----------



## delia2020

*Delia*



jairichi said:


> ANZSCO Classification: 234599 Life Scientists NEC
> VETASSESS submitted: 18/01/2016
> VETASSESS lodged: 19/01/2016
> VETASSESS status: LODGED (19/01/2016)
> VETASSESS status update: IN PROGRESS (29/01/2016)


Hi , my application status is in Progress too , I would like to know next step after "In progress " .Do you have know how many stages to be completed ?


----------



## engineer20

delia2020 said:


> Hi , my application status is in Progress too , I would like to know next step after "In progress " .Do you have know how many stages to be completed ?


next status would be "completed". you will receive an email that your application is completed.


----------



## aka_1178

how long point test vs skill assessment take ?


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

gaja2710 said:


> Dear friends!
> i have good news to share.
> Today i received positive skilled assessment from vetassess.
> I lodged my application on 30/10/2015 and on 90th day i received result.
> I already past 12 weeks deadline and i called yesterday to enquire my application status. The admin said my application is finalised and will receive result in few days. Today i received result.
> It is really frustrating to wait for 12 weeks and every day is like a month for me.
> feeling relaxed.
> Thanks all!


Congrats gaja2710...
Keep posted on the further progress also! 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaidenMVH

I finally decide to have my skills assessed as Project Builder,, I think it's more relevant than CPM., 
Anyways just to give you guys an idea about my profile:
Age: 35
BS in Architecture
1.5 years Senior Designer/Coordinator
.5 years Project Supervisor
1 years Architectural Assistant
6 years Architectural Designer
Total ex 9years, all in Singapore.

I have filled up already the forms at vetassess webpage. Just need to gather my referral letters from my immediate supervisors and I'm all set. Planning to send my application by March.


----------



## ravs77

Number of hours per week

While filling Vetassess application form, it ask for number of hours per week. What shall I write ?
I have completed B.Com. (pass) from school of open learning , Delhi University ? It was correspondence course. Its been 15yrs now, I am not sure what shall i write in number of hours per week.

Please help ?


----------



## ushi86

Monday to Friday, 5 hours every day so you can 25 hours per week. That's what I wrote to get a positive assessment result for a B.Com degree.


----------



## jairichi

delia2020 said:


> Hi , my application status is in Progress too , I would like to know next step after "In progress " .Do you have know how many stages to be completed ?


Hi Delia,

From what others have said there are no more stages. If completed then will get a report. When did you file your VETASSESS assessment? And, when did the status change to progress? Will keep you posted if there is any update.


----------



## murugadoss

Hi All,

My friend applied VETASSESS assessment for Primary Health officer last year. But unfortunately he got negative result because the degree is not*highly*relevant. Will they accept if he apply again for different occupation? is there any time period to apply again?

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

murugadoss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My friend applied VETASSESS assessment for Primary Health officer last year. But unfortunately he got negative result because the degree is not*highly*relevant. Will they accept if he apply again for different occupation? is there any time period to apply again?
> 
> Thanks


Click on the link provided.
General Migration Skills Assessment Appeals - VETASSESS


----------



## murugadoss

jairichi said:


> Click on the link provided.
> General Migration Skills Assessment Appeals - VETASSESS


is it possible to apply again with some changes except review or reassessment?


----------



## deepalivg

*Employment reference affidavit*

Hi guys,
I need some help on Employment affidavit. I worked in a different city from where I am currently. My company would not provide employment reference. Now I need to make an affidavit. I am in Mumbai and my manager is in Bangalore. How to make affidavit in such cases as we both need to sign it.
Has anyone done such affidavits?


----------



## jairichi

murugadoss said:


> is it possible to apply again with some changes except review or reassessment?


What change? Education details will remain same and work experience, job responsibilities probably will remain same (unless s/he is in a different job than the one during last assessment submission). If there is such a change then your friend needs to provide those documents. After 90 days from last assessment it will be considered as fresh application.


----------



## jairichi

deepalivg said:


> Hi guys,
> I need some help on Employment affidavit. I worked in a different city from where I am currently. My company would not provide employment reference. Now I need to make an affidavit. I am in Mumbai and my manager is in Bangalore. How to make affidavit in such cases as we both need to sign it.
> Has anyone done such affidavits?


General Migration Skills Assessment Documents - VETASSESS
◾a Statutory Declaration if you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service as described above. This should be verifiable and supported by other evidence such as Appointment Letter, Official Position Description and evidence of paid employment. A Statutory Declaration on its own will not suffice as evidence of tasks performed.

Draft a statutory declaration and send it to your manager. If manager is happy then s/he can take a print (if possible in company letterhead), sign it in front of an attorney. And, attorney bears witness that the document is signed in from of him/her by your manager. Manager sends it to you. If you want get it notarized.


----------



## Junaijo

Hi, I am new here. I submitted my full Vetassess online application on 13 January, 2013. I actually created the application on the 2nd January, but 13th was the date I submitted all the documents (around 41) after uploading one by one. 
First, the status was "lodged", but now it is "being processed". 
I have a PhD in Education from QUT, so going for subclass 190 QLD state sponsored visa, which I also selected in the application. 
My PhD was under Australian Leadership Award. Hence, according to gov migration websites, it is considered as paid work. Since I have selected "universoty lecturer" as the job, I am hoping for a positive assessment. What do you think? 
I want to submit EOI by 13 March, because that is the date of 2 years after my graduation. So, hoping to get the assessment result before 13th March. Do you think I will get it before 13th March?


----------



## Junaijo

Sorry I submitted my application on 13 January, 2016 (not 2013).


----------



## Junaijo

Junaijo said:


> Sorry I submitted my application on 13 January, 2016 (not 2013).


Also, I was wondering if I can/ should create another application under Skilled Independent, would that be a good idea given the atrong credetials I have. In both cases my nominated occupation is university lecturer, which is in the consolidated list.


----------



## jairichi

Junaijo said:


> Hi, I am new here. I submitted my full Vetassess online application on 13 January, 2013. I actually created the application on the 2nd January, but 13th was the date I submitted all the documents (around 41) after uploading one by one.
> First, the status was "lodged", but now it is "being processed".
> I have a PhD in Education from QUT, so going for subclass 190 QLD state sponsored visa, which I also selected in the application.
> My PhD was under Australian Leadership Award. Hence, according to gov migration websites, it is considered as paid work. Since I have selected "universoty lecturer" as the job, I am hoping for a positive assessment. What do you think?
> I want to submit EOI by 13 March, because that is the date of 2 years after my graduation. So, hoping to get the assessment result before 13th March. Do you think I will get it before 13th March?


From what I have noticed here it would be 10 to 12 weeks to get a report.


----------



## Junaijo

Thanks for the info. I also thought it would usually take that much time. However, they have an ugency request form, which I originally submitted, but they didn't approve. Today, I have sent them an email explaining the reasons more clearly. Let's see their response.


----------



## mystique1234

jairichi said:


> ANZSCO Classification: 234599 Life Scientists NEC
> VETASSESS submitted: 18/01/2016
> VETASSESS lodged: 19/01/2016
> VETASSESS status: LODGED (19/01/2016)
> VETASSESS status update: IN PROGRESS (29/01/2016)


My status is as below:
VETASSESS submitted: 31/12/2015
VETASSESS lodged: 04/01/2016
VETASSESS status: LODGED (04/01/2016)
VETASSESS status update: IN PROGRESS (14/01/2016)

There has been no communication since the application was lodged. Does that mean 
1. they have not started assessing the application?
2. they do not need any more documentation?


----------



## Junaijo

*Is it the date created or submitted or lodged?*



jairichi said:


> From what I have noticed here it would be 10 to 12 weeks to get a report.


According to my submitted application page on Vetassess, they say the date created is 2/12/2015. Indeed that was the date I created the online form. However, the date submitted is 12/01/2016 and the date lodged is 13/01/2016. This all according to my online application portal at Vetassess.

So, I was wondering about what would the date they start counting? Is it the date created (02/12/2015) or the date submitted (12/01/2016) or lodged (13/01/2016)?

Your response is appreciated. Thank you in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## jairichi

Junaijo said:


> According to my submitted application page on Vetassess, they say the date created is 2/12/2015. Indeed that was the date I created the online form. However, the date submitted is 12/01/2016 and the date lodged is 13/01/2016. This all according to my online application portal at Vetassess.
> 
> So, I was wondering about what would the date they start counting? Is it the date created (02/12/2015) or the date submitted (12/01/2016) or lodged (13/01/2016)?
> 
> Your response is appreciated. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Cheers.


The date your application was lodged.


----------



## jairichi

mystique1234 said:


> My status is as below:
> VETASSESS submitted: 31/12/2015
> VETASSESS lodged: 04/01/2016
> VETASSESS status: LODGED (04/01/2016)
> VETASSESS status update: IN PROGRESS (14/01/2016)
> 
> There has been no communication since the application was lodged. Does that mean
> 1. they have not started assessing the application?
> 2. they do not need any more documentation?


If any document is needed one will receive an update. I am not sure whether it means the application is being processed. As looking at the documents I submitted it hardly needs a week for anyone to take a decision.


----------



## Junaijo

*Urgency request approved*



jairichi said:


> The date your application was lodged.


Thank you. 

I have good news as Vetassess just informed me that my "urgency request has been approved" and my "application is being treated with priority". So, I think I do not need to worry about time now.


----------



## mystique1234

jairichi said:


> If any document is needed one will receive an update. I am not sure whether it means the application is being processed. As looking at the documents I submitted it hardly needs a week for anyone to take a decision.


I think I spoke too soon. Have just received a communication from VETASSESS an hour back asking for more information on "Statement of Service". 

I have provided everything except details on main 5 roles and responsibilities undertaken at each company I worked for. I mentioned them in detail in the application form and the CV. However, they are not mentioned in any of the relieving letters from my companies since its not possible to get them from my employers.

Looks now I have to provide a statutory declaration for the same. Anyone have experience with SD before? Is it enough to put it down in paper and get it certified? I will not be reaching out to any colleagues for their reference.


----------



## jairichi

Junaijo said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have good news as Vetassess just informed me that my "urgency request has been approved" and my "application is being treated with priority". So, I think I do not need to worry about time now.


That is good news. Happy for you.


----------



## jairichi

mystique1234 said:


> I think I spoke too soon. Have just received a communication from VETASSESS an hour back asking for more information on "Statement of Service".
> 
> I have provided everything except details on main 5 roles and responsibilities undertaken at each company I worked for. I mentioned them in detail in the application form and the CV. However, they are not mentioned in any of the relieving letters from my companies since its not possible to get them from my employers.
> 
> Looks now I have to provide a statutory declaration for the same. Anyone have experience with SD before? Is it enough to put it down in paper and get it certified? I will not be reaching out to any colleagues for their reference.


No self statutory declaration will be accepted. You need to get it from your colleagues. Your colleague needs to sign it in front of a notary and the notary need to sign as a witness. Submit it to VETASSESS.


----------



## engineer20

jairichi said:


> No self statutory declaration will be accepted. You need to get it from your colleagues. Your colleague needs to sign it in front of a notary and the notary need to sign as a witness. Submit it to VETASSESS.


I had submitted my own SD to vetassess and got positive outcome.


----------



## jairichi

engineer20 said:


> I had submitted my own SD to vetassess and got positive outcome.


Thanks for sharing. I might be wrong. Probably it is worth a try as you got it without an issue.


----------



## mystique1234

engineer20 said:


> I had submitted my own SD to vetassess and got positive outcome.


Thanks for your reply. 

I have been checking some other threads in this forum and till now what I have been able to figure out is that VETASSESS accepts self-decl (while ACS does not, but my req is with VETASSESS).


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

Waiting!!!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jveer

Balaji Kandasamy said:


> Waiting!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


Hi have you called vetassess to know the status ? I thought in any farmer category they response very quickly.


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy

jveer said:


> Hi have you called vetassess to know the status ? I thought in any farmer category they response very quickly.


No, 
I called my agent, since he is a registered agent, mail lands to him....
He said to wait for 3 months or 12 weeks, I'm in 10th week!
So waiting! 
With fingers crossed! 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ergot7

Hi does anyone here have any experience with submitting an organizational chart? Im on my 11th week and was asked for additional document which is the chart. This is 2nd time they asked for additional documents fingers crossed to receive +ve outcome soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solomonwise

Ergot7 said:


> Hi does anyone here have any experience with submitting an organizational chart? Im on my 11th week and was asked for additional document which is the chart. This is 2nd time they asked for additional documents fingers crossed to receive +ve outcome soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Ergot,

Good to know your application is progressing. Do you know who your assessment officer is?

You can send the organogram to [email protected] quoting your application reference number.You can also keep your assessment officer in the loop.


----------



## Tanthom

could this organization chart can be self attested? or this should be in company letter head with HR /manager signature?


----------



## Ergot7

Tanthom said:


> could this organization chart can be self attested? or this should be in company letter head with HR /manager signature?



Hi tanthom,

What i did was created it to the best of my knowledge and print it out on company letter head. No stamps no siganture from HR. Hope it will be ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanthom

But I left the company and no chance of getting the letter head. So what would be the way out?


----------



## Aussiedream2015

engineer20 said:


> I had submitted my own SD to vetassess and got positive outcome.


Hi Engineer 20, I also need to prepare a self statutory declaration for the previous company. Will it be possible for you to share the format for statutory declaration to be submitted to vetasses. Also on what denomination of stamp paper is it required to be submitted. Thanks


----------



## Aussiedream2015

Tanthom said:


> could this organization chart can be self attested? or this should be in company letter head with HR /manager signature?


I had submitted a self attested organisation chart on a plain A4 paper. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tunai

seniors, please i need your interpretation of response i got from vetassess after sending a mail enquring for status of my 10 weeks old applicatiom

Dear Babatunde,

I refer to the above named applicants skills assessment for migration.

Your case is currently in the final stages of being assessed and should be completed shortly. 

PLEASE DOES IT MEAN THEY HAVE NOT STARTED ASSESSMENT AT ALL.


----------



## jairichi

Tunai said:


> seniors, please i need your interpretation of response i got from vetassess after sending a mail enquring for status of my 10 weeks old applicatiom
> 
> Dear Babatunde,
> 
> I refer to the above named applicants skills assessment for migration.
> 
> Your case is currently in the final stages of being assessed and should be completed shortly.
> 
> PLEASE DOES IT MEAN THEY HAVE NOT STARTED ASSESSMENT AT ALL.


Do you think it will take 10 to 12 weeks to go through a set of documents provided to them? Since you have contacted them and got a reply you will get your final report soon.


----------



## Tanthom

For Organization chart and detailed roles and responsibilities , would the self declaration on a stamp paper get accepted by Vetassess.
Any one positively assessed by them on submitting these docs. on stamp paper with notary sign and stamp.

please suggest.


----------



## ravikumk

Hello Tanthon...when I got my assessment done I gave them all job responsibilities doc in an affidavit; however, I got them signed by my previous managers and gave their visiting card scanned copy. Give as much documentation as much u can to make ur case simple...company relieving letter, appointment letter, salary slips, bank statement to prove that salary was credited to that acct....First time when I got my assessment done it took 4 months....and second time only 2.5 month (wanted to get 2 additional years assessed)...so yes...Vetassess takes time


----------



## Tanthom

thanks ..would get back..


----------



## vats

*Vetassess Urgent Query*



ravikumk said:


> Hello Tanthon...when I got my assessment done I gave them all job responsibilities doc in an affidavit; however, I got them signed by my previous managers and gave their visiting card scanned copy. Give as much documentation as much u can to make ur case simple...company relieving letter, appointment letter, salary slips, bank statement to prove that salary was credited to that acct....First time when I got my assessment done it took 4 months....and second time only 2.5 month (wanted to get 2 additional years assessed)...so yes...Vetassess takes time


Hi Ravi,
I am planning to apply for vetassess this week. There is one thing in my mind of which I am not really sure of. I have 2 years and 9 months experience of Architectural work (applying for architectural draftsman) but I would like to claim point for work experience(3 years min) while applying for Visa. What i planned was by the time vetassess result will come I will be having 3 years experience and will claim that in application. So this works right? or we have to get total 3 years experience assessed by vetassess only then we can claim experience points. If that is the case then I should apply for vetassess after 3 months.

Please Help


----------



## sbsp

vats said:


> Hi Ravi, I am planning to apply for vetassess this week. There is one thing in my mind of which I am not really sure of. I have 2 years and 9 months experience of Architectural work (applying for architectural draftsman) but I would like to claim point for work experience(3 years min) while applying for Visa. What i planned was by the time vetassess result will come I will be having 3 years experience and will claim that in application. So this works right? or we have to get total 3 years experience assessed by vetassess only then we can claim experience points. If that is the case then I should apply for vetassess after 3 months. Please Help


Hi,

To clarify, as long as you are in the position that they have assessed you can count that time. When you change jobs or get promoted you will need to get that position assessed again.

That being said, Vetassess now deducts minimum 1 year experience and gives you a date deemed skilled, only from this date can you claim points.

So in your case you will still not be able to claim points for you experience regardless if you have completed 3 years or not.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sbsp

Hi all. 

Been a while since i posted however want to share my brother-in-laws timeline. FM 149913

Applied for Vetassess 4/11/15
Positive outcome 4/2/16
PTE-A test 4/2/16
PTE-A result 5/2/16 - 88 overall (20 points)
SA nomination application 7/2/16 (70 points)

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ravs77

*Evidence of name change ?*

Hello everyone,

I was filling my application and found that I have to mention my previous name.
Please confirm what documents are considered for "Evidence for name change". I have my new name in Passport and also in Marriage Certificate, is that enough? But I do not have any document which indicate my previous name and new name on same page/document.

regards


----------



## sbsp

ravs77 said:


> Hello everyone, I was filling my application and found that I have to mention my previous name. Please confirm what documents are considered for "Evidence for name change". I have my new name in Passport and also in Marriage Certificate, is that enough? But I do not have any document which indicate my previous name and new name on same page/document. regards


As far as i know birth certificate (showing original name), marriage certificate (showing new name) and passport copy (showing new name) should be enough.


----------



## ravs77

sbsp said:


> As far as i know birth certificate (showing original name), marriage certificate (showing new name) and passport copy (showing new name) should be enough.


no birth certificate but educational document showing date of birth with old name .. will that do ?


----------



## sbsp

ravs77 said:


> no birth certificate but educational document showing date of birth with old name .. will that do ?


Im not sure but to be on the safe side send an email to Vetassess. They are usually helpful with doubts like these. And they respond in 2-3 days. The point of the change in name is to establish that you are in fact the person who completed your education and that you have now changed your name. Do you by any chance have an old passport? That would probably work. Or does it say in your new passport what your maiden name was?

Just focus on getting all the other docs in order while you wait for the reply from Vet.


----------



## drasad321

*hi everyone*

_I have one question to all seniors, I am sending my application to vetassess to assess my Post Graduate degree. Is it also necessary to get assess my graduation degree as well. Assessing body for graduation is different. Is it enough to get the points by only assessing Post graduate degree. My 5 years experience is related to my post graduate degree. Can any one help and give a detailed reply. Thanks in Advance.

Asad_


----------



## verma85anu

krishna777 said:


> Hi Anesha thank you for your reply but unfortunately the VETASSESS Advisory Service has been temporarily suspended as VETASSESS needs to focus on clearing skills assessment applications received. The service will resume next year.


Hi Krishna777.. Even I am thinking of applying under 190 for 224113 Statistician.. Just want to know what happened in your case? Did you apply for skills assessment? I basically wanted to know your experience.. Awaiting your revert.. Thanks.


----------



## vats

sbsp said:


> Hi,
> 
> To clarify, as long as you are in the position that they have assessed you can count that time. When you change jobs or get promoted you will need to get that position assessed again.
> 
> That being said, Vetassess now deducts minimum 1 year experience and gives you a date deemed skilled, only from this date can you claim points.
> 
> So in your case you will still not be able to claim points for you experience regardless if you have completed 3 years or not.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for you help. I got you point but still didn't understand that why will they deduct 1 year from the total employment experience even when I have my education in their required field. They ask for diploma in this occupation but I have degree. So all this makes a difference or not?
Please help. 
Thanks


----------



## samy25

hi every one..

did any of us got the successful assessment of EQUIPMENT HIRE MANAGER?


----------



## vutla9992

vats said:


> Thanks for you help. I got you point but still didn't understand that why will they deduct 1 year from the total employment experience even when I have my education in their required field. They ask for diploma in this occupation but I have degree. So all this makes a difference or not?
> Please help.
> Thanks


Dear Vats, still they deduct 1 year from your experience, because you are not skilled from day 1 in your job, you are acquiring skills by the time goes, so 1 year deduction is compulsory and that to you should be lucky if they deduct only 1 year, I have seen many cases they are taking off 2 years from experience, if one don't have a Masters degree


----------



## engineer20

Got positive outcome on my reassessment today after 95 days from lodgement with VETASSESS.


----------



## Vivek134214

Could anyone please guide me which one should I choose i am filling up the vetassess application and stuck over here, should I choose General Skill assessment or Regional Sponsored scheme? 

Please guide asap. Thanks.


----------



## engineer20

Vivek134214 said:


> Could anyone please guide me which one should I choose i am filling up the vetassess application and stuck over here, should I choose General Skill assessment or Regional Sponsored scheme?
> 
> Please guide asap. Thanks.


What is your nominated occupation and what type of visa you would want to apply?


----------



## raghav.

hello All,
I am filling up the online vetassess application form and wish to understand what to be put in Primary school and secondary school section.
They have following options.
Date started
Date finished
Number of years
Year completed

Same option in secondary education section as well.
Additional option in secondary section is "Name of the highest end schooling certificate obtained"

In India we have Primary, Secondary, Higher Secondary, Graduation. How exactly it needs to be entered, can any one help. Thanks.


----------



## Ergot7

engineer20 said:


> Got positive outcome on my reassessment today after 95 days from lodgement with VETASSESS.


Congrats engineer20!

95 days geez that sure is a long time. what additional docos u had to submit for the reassesment? and how long did it take since the docos resubmission until it got approved?


----------



## engineer20

Ergot7 said:


> Congrats engineer20!
> 
> 95 days geez that sure is a long time. what additional docos u had to submit for the reassesment? and how long did it take since the docos resubmission until it got approved?


Yeah, vetassess really consume the whole 12 weeks or more to process the skills assessment. I did not submit additional documents except for payslips just to show that I am still working in the same company. I got a positive assessment before but it was under CSOL so I have limited options to apply for a nomination. Chances even went down to nil as VIC rejected my state sponsorship application. So, I had applied my reassessment using the same documents I submitted before nominating an occupation under SOL. The fee is reduced because I had applied for reassessment - change in occupation before the 3 month period after my last assessment has ended. No calls or emails were done for verification. Funny, vetassess still needs more than 12 weeks to complete their assessment.


----------



## samy25

engineer20 said:


> Yeah, vetassess really consume the whole 12 weeks or more to process the skills assessment. I did not submit additional documents except for payslips just to show that I am still working in the same company. I got a positive assessment before but it was under CSOL so I have limited options to apply for a nomination. Chances even went down to nil as VIC rejected my state sponsorship application. So, I had applied my reassessment using the same documents I submitted before nominating an occupation under SOL. The fee is reduced because I had applied for reassessment - change in occupation before the 3 month period after my last assessment has ended. No calls or emails were done for verification. Funny, vetassess still needs more than 12 weeks to complete their assessment.


you got successful vetassess with building associate or earlier it was different occupation.. i mean vet assess do not they ask that how you change your occupation or were the close or similar , please guide.


----------



## engineer20

samy25 said:


> you got successful vetassess with building associate or earlier it was different occupation.. i mean vet assess do not they ask that how you change your occupation or were the close or similar , please guide.


my first nominated occupation is building associate and got positive outcome. then after 2 months i applied for reassessment change of occupation as civil engineering technician and also got positive outcome. i did it on my own without vetassess asking me to change my nominated occupation.


----------



## Junaijo

I have a english teaching Bachelor's (Egypt), MA in international Education (UK) and PhD in Education (higher education quality Assurance) (Australia)). I have leadership experience of around 4 years in managing government educational offices as in-charge and as senior government official of 8 years. I also have full time experience of 1 year as an English teacher.

Based on this education and experience, what occupations do you think I maybe eligible?
Your opinion is highly appreciated.


----------



## Vivek134214

engineer20 said:


> Vivek134214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone please guide me which one should I choose i am filling up the vetassess application and stuck over here, should I choose General Skill assessment or Regional Sponsored scheme?
> 
> Please guide asap. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your nominated occupation and what type of visa you would want to apply?
Click to expand...

I am applying for the community worker 411711 and it is availabe in NT- subclass 190 and 489. I am qualifying for Subclass 489 Visa. Now I don't know which option to choose.


----------



## vutla9992

Vivek134214 said:


> I am applying for the community worker 411711 and it is availabe in NT- subclass 190 and 489. I am qualifying for Subclass 489 Visa. Now I don't know which option to choose.[/Q
> 
> subclass 190 is always better than 489, 489 is not a PR visa, it is a provisional PR and need to fulfill some requirements.


----------



## jveer

Why time taken to assess a biotechnologist or life scientist is close to one month while for other categories it is close to three months.


----------



## jairichi

jveer said:


> Why time taken to assess a biotechnologist or life scientist is close to one month while for other categories it is close to three months.


Really. Are you sure that is the case? From where did you get this information? Because I have applied under Life Scientist NEC (18th Jan 2016) and by 16th February it will be a month from the date of my application lodging.


----------



## vutla9992

jveer said:


> Why time taken to assess a biotechnologist or life scientist is close to one month while for other categories it is close to three months.


Hi, I applied as a Biotechnologist, could you please give me the source of your words, does it mentioned any where that these occupations are going to close in 1 month, or just assuming that we are approaching july for new list, if you provide source it would be highly appreciated, at least some people won't apply for these occupations.

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

vutla9992 said:


> Hi, I applied as a Biotechnologist, could you please give me the source of your words, does it mentioned any where that these occupations are going to close in 1 month, or just assuming that we are approaching july for new list, if you provide source it would be highly appreciated, at least some people won't apply for these occupations.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Could you tell me when you applied to VETASSESS? I had applied as Life Scientist NEC on 18th January 2016.


----------



## jveer

vutla9992 said:


> Hi, I applied as a Biotechnologist, could you please give me the source of your words, does it mentioned any where that these occupations are going to close in 1 month, or just assuming that we are approaching july for new list, if you provide source it would be highly appreciated, at least some people won't apply for these occupations.
> 
> Thanks


You are taking my words wrong I have written time taken to assess certain categories is close to ( which means near ) one month ( as in your case) but for some categories it is close to three months. It is just an observation I made 
close to means near
example I am close to your city ( which means I am near your city )
may not be very good example 
anyone can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## vutla9992

jveer said:


> You are taking my words wrong I have written time taken to assess certain categories is close to ( which means near ) one month ( as in your case) but for some categories it is close to three months. It is just an observation I made
> close to means near
> example I am close to your city ( which means I am near your city )
> may not be very good example
> anyone can correct me if I am wrong.


Sorry, even I haven't your words seriously, just asking source, because it may help us, any how thanks for information


----------



## vutla9992

jairichi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you tell me when you applied to VETASSESS? I had applied as Life Scientist NEC on 18th January 2016.


Applied on Dec 17th 2015 and got +ve report on 27th Januray 2016, when did you applied?


----------



## jairichi

jairichi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you tell me when you applied to VETASSESS? I had applied as Life Scientist NEC on 18th January 2016.


Oh I see your timeline for VETASSESS assessment in your profile now. Got it.


----------



## jairichi

vutla9992 said:


> Applied on Dec 17th 2015 and got +ve report on 27th Januray 2016, when did you applied?


Pretty quick for you. Applied on 18th January 2016.


----------



## jairichi

vutla9992 said:


> Applied on Dec 17th 2015 and got +ve report on 27th Januray 2016, when did you applied?


Spouse got hers from ACS within 2 weeks. She is eligible for 189. Just need to get positive VETASSESS to get extra 5 points.


----------



## vutla9992

jairichi said:


> Pretty quick for you. Applied on 18th January 2016.


Depends on occupation, If provided all docs and clear on roles and responsibilities, then you may get it very quick, do you have 5 years of experience as a Life Scientist, under life scientist which category you selected, there are more than 4 titles I think, have you given IELTS/PTE


----------



## jairichi

vutla9992 said:


> Applied on Dec 17th 2015 and got +ve report on 27th Januray 2016, when did you applied?


So, you are waiting for some state in Australia to add Biotechnologist to their updated list to be able to apply?


----------



## vutla9992

jairichi said:


> So, you are waiting for some state in Australia to add Biotechnologist to their updated list to be able to apply?


Actually, when I applied for assessment my occupation is in Western Australia, but by the time I received my assessment result, they put that in restricted status, it's my bad luck


----------



## jairichi

vutla9992 said:


> Depends on occupation, If provided all docs and clear on roles and responsibilities, then you may get it very quick, do you have 5 years of experience as a Life Scientist, under life scientist which category you selected, there are more than 4 titles I think, have you given IELTS/PTE


Yes, descriptive job roles and every evidence for employment (pay stubs, tax documents) are provided. I have 9 years of work experience including a PhD. Have applied as Life Scientist NEC. I already have IELTS score. Just want to get the positive assessment and get those 5 points for my spouse so that she could get invitation for 189.


----------



## jairichi

vutla9992 said:


> Actually, when I applied for assessment my occupation is in Western Australia, but by the time I received my assessment result, they put that in restricted status, it's my bad luck


Oh that is bad. Sorry to hear about that. Hopefully a door opens for you and you get in Australia.


----------



## vutla9992

jairichi said:


> Yes, descriptive job roles and every evidence for employment (pay stubs, tax documents) are provided. I have 9 years of work experience including a PhD. Have applied as Life Scientist NEC. I already have IELTS score. Just want to get the positive assessment and get those 5 points for my spouse so that she could get invitation for 189.


It's good , with Phd, you have more chances to be invited, so you are claiming points for your wife also, one of my frnd got visa in this category recently, he had only Bachelors degree and 8 years experience.


----------



## vutla9992

jairichi said:


> Oh that is bad. Sorry to hear about that. Hopefully a door opens for you and you get in Australia.


Hmm, let's hope for better


----------



## jairichi

vutla9992 said:


> It's good , with Phd, you have more chances to be invited, so you are claiming points for your wife also, one of my frnd got visa in this category recently, he had only Bachelors degree and 8 years experience.


As Life Scientist NEC I can apply for Victoria and South Australia for state nomination. But, since spouse is eligible for 189 we are kind of giving priority to that route. On the side will apply for state nomination too. Good to know about your friend.


----------



## jveer

vutla9992 said:


> Sorry, even I haven't your words seriously, just asking source, because it may help us, any how thanks for information


No need to say sorry. I just scanned the thread and noticed that for some categories time taken is very less and for others it is more. Even it differs in same category also.
I am on the verge of applying , I have taken advice from vetassess advisory and these days preparing additional documents suggested by them. So, I just scanned the thread to know how much time they are taking to complete the assessment and noticed this difference.


----------



## jairichi

jveer said:


> No need to say sorry. I just scanned the thread and noticed that for some categories time taken is very less and for others it is more. Even it differs in same category also.
> I am on the verge of applying , I have taken advice from vetassess advisory and these days preparing additional documents suggested by them. So, I just scanned the thread to know how much time they are taking to complete the assessment and noticed this difference.


Now I get it. Yea, it is better to scan this thread and get a rough estimate of when an assessment report is obtained. For ACS even though they say it is around 8 weeks in their website the reports are out by 2 weeks. Keeping tabs on posts is helpful to get a rough idea to plan next moves tentatively.


----------



## jveer

jairichi said:


> Now I get it. Yea, it is better to scan this thread and get a rough estimate of when an assessment report is obtained. For ACS even though they say it is around 8 weeks in their website the reports are out by 2 weeks. Keeping tabs on posts is helpful to get a rough idea to plan next moves tentatively.


Yes, scanning this thread gives rough idea how much time could be taken to get the assessment result. But even it varies in same category. In you case I hope you may get anytime from mid to end of Feb.


----------



## jairichi

jveer said:


> Yes, scanning this thread gives rough idea how much time could be taken to get the assessment result. But even it varies in same category. In you case I hope you may get anytime from mid to end of Feb.


Thanks for the positive note. I wish I get a positive assessment by this month so that we can update EOI and wait for an invite.


----------



## Zwiterrion

Hi , I have just applied for Vetass assessment under production manager category. I have submitted the tasks and responsibilities list as a proof that it is related to production manager profile. However my title is product project manager , will this be an issue in positive assessment? 
My profile:
- BE- production and industrial 
- 6 years of experience in managing production n end deliveries to customers 
- ielts : r 8, l8.5,s 7, w 7.5
Will it really take 12 weeks for outcome, what documents I can give to expedite this process? 
So far I have passport, photo, school Certis/ mark sheet, degree certs/ mark sheets , job tasks on letter head , salary slip of last month of each job


----------



## PetitJam

anyone who applied for a full skill assessment in mid Nov last year got your result yet?


----------



## jairichi

Zwiterrion said:


> Hi , I have just applied for Vetass assessment under production manager category. I have submitted the tasks and responsibilities list as a proof that it is related to production manager profile. However my title is product project manager , will this be an issue in positive assessment?
> My profile:
> - BE- production and industrial
> - 6 years of experience in managing production n end deliveries to customers
> - ielts : r 8, l8.5,s 7, w 7.5
> Will it really take 12 weeks for outcome, what documents I can give to expedite this process?
> So far I have passport, photo, school Certis/ mark sheet, degree certs/ mark sheets , job tasks on letter head , salary slip of last month of each job


Unfortunately VETASSESS will not expedite your request unless you have a valid reason like your visa or resident status in Australia is going to expire.


----------



## jairichi

PetitJam said:


> anyone who applied for a full skill assessment in mid Nov last year got your result yet?


Did you contact VETASSESS for an update? If not you need to do so immediately.


----------



## Zwiterrion

jairichi said:


> Unfortunately VETASSESS will not expedite your request unless you have a valid reason like your visa or resident status in Australia is going to expire.


@Jairichi. Thanks for your response. Since I saw some applications got the assessment results in 4-5 weeks so was wandering if there is some possibilities here. I don't have any real reason to expedite other than the excitement to get this quick. 
Also do you have any clue if the title not really matches with skilled category , will this create any issues in assessment? Tasks are related to the category though.


----------



## jairichi

Zwiterrion said:


> @Jairichi. Thanks for your response. Since I saw some applications got the assessment results in 4-5 weeks so was wandering if there is some possibilities here. I don't have any real reason to expedite other than the excitement to get this quick.
> Also do you have any clue if the title not really matches with skilled category , will this create any issues in assessment? Tasks are related to the category though.


Yes, I agree with your point that some get their assessment report quickly. I am banking on that to get a quick report. But, one never knows. The below is the mail I got from VETASSESS yesterday.

"Most skill assessment applications are completed within 10-12 weeks. However a small number of cases may take longer, for various reasons. Please take note that this is an estimate only, and we are unable to guarantee that an application will be completed within this timeframe as some assessments, for example, may require consultations, etc. This estimate does not include the time taken by the applicant to provide us with item(s) we request in order to proceed with an assessment". 

Title does not have to match with the selected occupation. Job roles and responsibilities should match.


----------



## Zwiterrion

jairichi said:


> Yes, I agree with your point that some get their assessment report quickly. I am banking on that to get a quick report. But, one never knows. The below is the mail I got from VETASSESS yesterday.
> 
> "Most skill assessment applications are completed within 10-12 weeks. However a small number of cases may take longer, for various reasons. Please take note that this is an estimate only, and we are unable to guarantee that an application will be completed within this timeframe as some assessments, for example, may require consultations, etc. This estimate does not include the time taken by the applicant to provide us with item(s) we request in order to proceed with an assessment".
> 
> Title does not have to match with the selected occupation. Job roles and responsibilities should match.


Cool thanks and the Long wait starts!!!


----------



## jairichi

Zwiterrion said:


> Cool thanks and the Long wait starts!!!


It is tough waiting. ACS gave my spouse assessment report within 2 weeks of submission. Her profession is eligible for 189 and she has 60 points now. Have created EOI. A positive assessment for me from VETASSESS will give her another 5 points. Without that the chances of getting an EOI in the next round (17th Feb 2016) is slim. Much stress.


----------



## raghav.

jairichi said:


> It is tough waiting. ACS gave my spouse assessment report within 2 weeks of submission. Her profession is eligible for 189 and she has 60 points now. Have created EOI. A positive assessment for me from VETASSESS will give her another 5 points. Without that the chances of getting an EOI in the next round (17th Feb 2016) is slim. Much stress.


Hello Jairichi,
I have read the conversation you guys had on this thread and found your case is same like me. I am also applying under occupation life scientist nec and my wife as software engineer. I have just started the process. I have few queries and would be glad to speak to you over the phone. Would it be possible for you to spare some time to clear my doubts. Many thanks.


----------



## jairichi

raghav. said:


> Hello Jairichi,
> I have read the conversation you guys had on this thread and found your case is same like me. I am also applying under occupation life scientist nec and my wife as software engineer. I have just started the process. I have few queries and would be glad to speak to you over the phone. Would it be possible for you to spare some time to clear my doubts. Many thanks.


Hi Raghav,

Oh great. Sent you a message with my phone number to your account. Get in touch and we can discuss.

Best,
Jai.


----------



## pjacobvarghese

It's been well over 13 weeks I applied through VETASSESS, and today my occupation (Corporate Services Manager) has gone into Special Conditions category.

Need to add that the actual wait is pointless and annoying- I followed-up with these blokes several weeks once the 12th week deadline was crossed. 

Can someone please advise if the occupation would return to High Availability next July OR should I try alternate means?

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

pjacobvarghese said:


> It's been well over 13 weeks I applied through VETASSESS, and today my occupation (Corporate Services Manager) has gone into Special Conditions category.
> 
> Need to add that the actual wait is pointless and annoying- I followed-up with these blokes several weeks once the 12th week deadline was crossed.
> 
> Can someone please advise if the occupation would return to High Availability next July OR should I try alternate means?
> 
> Thanks


That is bad. Looking at some posts about a quick turnaround of VETASSESS assessment (before 10 to 12 weeks) I feel happy and looking at posts like yours make me more stressful. Keep being in touch with them regularly so that you get a report quickly.
Good luck.


----------



## PetitJam

pjacobvarghese said:


> It's been well over 13 weeks I applied through VETASSESS, and today my occupation (Corporate Services Manager) has gone into Special Conditions category.
> 
> Need to add that the actual wait is pointless and annoying- I followed-up with these blokes several weeks once the 12th week deadline was crossed.
> 
> Can someone please advise if the occupation would return to High Availability next July OR should I try alternate means?
> 
> Thanks


Mine is in the 12th week now. My agent told me that they are taking longer time than usual to assess the applications due to the cost cutting...


----------



## mystique1234

I am not sure if its good news or bad news.

Our vetassess outcome came yesterday. It took 6 weeks from the time of application and 4 weeks from when the status moved to In Progress. The outcome is positive and the points test advice fine. However, in the report, they have mixed up the photo with someone else.

Can you imagine ! 

Have reverted to them on this but no reply yet.


----------



## jairichi

mystique1234 said:


> I am not sure if its good news or bad news.
> 
> Our vetassess outcome came yesterday. It took 6 weeks from the time of application and 4 weeks from when the status moved to In Progress. The outcome is positive and the points test advice fine. However, in the report, they have mixed up the photo with someone else.
> 
> Can you imagine !
> 
> Have reverted to them on this but no reply yet.


The processing was quick for you. Could you tell us your nominated occupation?
I am sure they will correct the report quickly. Might be a matter of 2 to 3 days.


----------



## mystique1234

jairichi said:


> The processing was quick for you. Could you tell us your nominated occupation?
> I am sure they will correct the report quickly. Might be a matter of 2 to 3 days.


Thanks for your kind words. I wasnt expecting this kind of service levels from a world class organisation.

My occupation is Statistician ANZSCO 224113.


----------



## PetitJam

mystique1234 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. I wasnt expecting this kind of service levels from a world class organisation.
> 
> My occupation is Statistician ANZSCO 224113.


Mine is in the same group as yours, except that mine is Actuary 224111. And I still haven't heard anything from them yet....


----------



## jairichi

mystique1234 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. I wasnt expecting this kind of service levels from a world class organisation.
> 
> My occupation is Statistician ANZSCO 224113.


I agree with you. They do not do it for free and they charge a good amount for their assessment. It is time Australia immigration does something like deputing other assessment agencies so that the process is quick.


----------



## mystique1234

PetitJam said:


> Mine is in the same group as yours, except that mine is Actuary 224111. And I still haven't heard anything from them yet....


I see. I hope your hear from them soon. 
May I ask your qualifications/employment are in which field ?


----------



## PetitJam

mystique1234 said:


> I see. I hope your hear from them soon.
> May I ask your qualifications/employment are in which field ?



I had a Bachelor Degree major in Actuarial Science in WA and am doing some forecasting work for an institute over the past 1.5 years.


----------



## mystique1234

PetitJam said:


> I had a Bachelor Degree major in Actuarial Science in WA and am doing some forecasting work for an institute over the past 1.5 years.


You have a degree from WA and yet they are taking considerable time. Difficult to understand their approach.


----------



## PetitJam

mystique1234 said:


> You have a degree from WA and yet they are taking considerable time. Difficult to understand their approach.


yeah. i think VETASSESS really takes a loooong time to assess whereas other assessing bodies only need about a week or 2... =S no idea why.


----------



## vutla9992

PetitJam said:


> yeah. i think VETASSESS really takes a loooong time to assess whereas other assessing bodies only need about a week or 2... =S no idea why.


Hi, petitJam, happy to find somebody from Western Australia, I am a Biotechnologist, while I got my assessment, jusy few days before, WA kept my occupation under review, do u have any idea how long it will take to make decision and have you experienced or come across like this before. How z life and job opportunities in Perth. 

Thankyou


----------



## Liz711

*Post-485 and payment processing*

Hi everyone! Happy to have found this thread..hopefully it helps manage our stress levels.

Has anyone submitted a post-485 visa application lately? I was told NOT to do it via the online portal as it's not an option there. I rang VETASSESS and they were really helpful, and I have since sent my application. 

However, I'm not sure if it is officially lodged (and I can start my countdown to 10-12 weeks)....they have acknowledged receiving my documents, and noted that I can check my status online once payment is processed. 

So does that mean my application won't be considered lodged until then?

Does anyone know how long payment processing usually takes? It's only been a few days so I don't want to be a ******, though worst case I will try to ring again.

Thanks!


----------



## jairichi

Liz711 said:


> Hi everyone! Happy to have found this thread..hopefully it helps manage our stress levels.
> 
> Has anyone submitted a post-485 visa application lately? I was told NOT to do it via the online portal as it's not an option there. I rang VETASSESS and they were really helpful, and I have since sent my application.
> 
> However, I'm not sure if it is officially lodged (and I can start my countdown to 10-12 weeks)....they have acknowledged receiving my documents, and noted that I can check my status online once payment is processed.
> 
> So does that mean my application won't be considered lodged until then?
> 
> Does anyone know how long payment processing usually takes? It's only been a few days so I don't want to be a ******, though worst case I will try to ring again.
> 
> Thanks!


If online status says application is lodged that means all documents are submitted and payment is being realized. The next status update will be "in progress". Payment done online is processed in a couple of days (maximum).


----------



## Durgeshraparthi

Have applied for skill assessment for Internal Auditor on 24th December, 2015 and status of application is ''in progress''. What is the latest time taken for the outcome?


----------



## Durgeshraparthi

*Skill assessment by Vetassess for Internal Auditor*

Have applied for skill assessment for Internal Auditor on 24th December, 2015 and status of application is ''in progress''. What is the latest time taken for the outcome?


----------



## vutla9992

Durgeshraparthi said:


> Have applied for skill assessment for Internal Auditor on 24th December, 2015 and status of application is ''in progress''. What is the latest time taken for the outcome?


It depends on occupation, some will take 1 month only and others may take upto 3 months, mine is finished in 1 month, but same science background people waiting for more than 2 months, depends on availability of case worker and high volume of application for that particular occupation.


----------



## jairichi

Durgeshraparthi said:


> Have applied for skill assessment for Internal Auditor on 24th December, 2015 and status of application is ''in progress''. What is the latest time taken for the outcome?


By the time it reaches 10 weeks just send them an email.


----------



## solomonwise

Durgeshraparthi said:


> Have applied for skill assessment for Internal Auditor on 24th December, 2015 and status of application is ''in progress''. What is the latest time taken for the outcome?


Extreme patience is what you need especially with Internal Auditor occupation. I have applied on the 23rd of October 2015 and as at today 18th February 2016, my application is still pending. The application has so far been assigned to 2 assessment officers. The last communication I received stated my application is undergoing further investigation after my employer was contacted and responded positively. You might want to say my application is a peculiar one but I also know of somebody on this forum who submitted a week after me and the application is still in progress.

So I would say you need a lot of patience. It looks like VETASSESS is devoting almost all its resources to assess Internal Auditors. Whatever reason is responsible for that i cannot fanthom. If you check the history of Internal Auditor (applicants),you will find the same trend.

Patience is key...


----------



## jairichi

solomonwise said:


> Extreme patience is what you need especially with Internal Auditor occupation. I have applied on the 23rd of October 2015 and as at today 18th February 2016, my application is still pending. The application has so far been assigned to 2 assessment officers. The last communication I received stated my application is undergoing further investigation after my employer was contacted and responded positively. You might want to say my application is a peculiar one but I also know of somebody on this forum who submitted a week after me and the application is still in progress.
> 
> So I would say you need a lot of patience. It looks like VETASSESS is devoting almost all its resources to assess Internal Auditors. Whatever reason is responsible for that i cannot fanthom. If you check the history of Internal Auditor (applicants),you will find the same trend.
> 
> Patience is key...


OMG You have got lots of patience.


----------



## PetitJam

vutla9992 said:


> Hi, petitJam, happy to find somebody from Western Australia, I am a Biotechnologist, while I got my assessment, jusy few days before, WA kept my occupation under review, do u have any idea how long it will take to make decision and have you experienced or come across like this before. How z life and job opportunities in Perth.
> 
> Thankyou


Hi Vutla9992 sorry for the late reply. Oh that never happen to me before so I'm not sure how long will that take. You can try looking for jobs from this website seek.com.au


----------



## Liz711

jairichi said:


> If online status says application is lodged that means all documents are submitted and payment is being realized. The next status update will be "in progress". Payment done online is processed in a couple of days (maximum).


Hi, thanks but I did NOT apply via the VETASSESS online portal because it's currently unavailable for POST-485 assessment. 

The acknowledgement was only via their official migrate email address, and they gave me my old reference number (from a prior qualifications-only assessment) to use for checking my status BUT noted that I could only check once they give me access after payment is processed. 

So i'm not sure about lodgement date. I'll try to call them next week since no one else seems to have done a post-485 lately. 

Thanks,


----------



## jveer

I have just applied and I'm having few questions in mind. Should I submit statutory declaration for GST exemption stating that I am currently living out of australia. I am in India actually. Can I request them to hurry in my case as I would loose points because of age in May. Is this a valid reason.


----------



## jairichi

jveer said:


> I have just applied and I'm having few questions in mind. Should I submit statutory declaration for GST exemption stating that I am currently living out of australia. I am in India actually. Can I request them to hurry in my case as I would loose points because of age in May. Is this a valid reason.


You will be GST exempted automatically, I believe.
Their turnaround time according to their website is 10 to 12 weeks. You could request them and see whether they could expedite for you.


----------



## vats

VRS said:


> Yes, after the diploma you can apply for Vetassess, but experience will be calculated only after Diploma.


Hi
I have a B.Architecture degree and three years of ON SITE working experience over the large scale projects in India. I am planning to apply vetassess for 133111 (Construction Manager). I can easily get the Reference letters with job title of the same and mentioning the job responsibilities which will match ANZESCO 90-95% of the requirements. There are few things I would like to know before I apply.
1. What are the chances for Positive assessment from vetassess in my case? And If I get my assessment positive are they going to deduct any of my experience as that will lead to deduction of 5 points from my 60. (Then will have to apply for SS to grab 5)

2. After assessment what are the chances for getting SS for 133111 (VISA 190, If they deduct any year of experience). I have checked occupation ceiling list, it says it has good chance but still need to clarify before i take a step ahead. 

3. Just in case if I get negative assessment, will there be any scope for applying as Architectural draftsman 312111 to vetassess (As drafting is what every architect does at any point of time). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jairichi

vats said:


> Hi
> I have a B.Architecture degree and three years of ON SITE working experience over the large scale projects in India. I am planning to apply vetassess for 133111 (Construction Manager). I can easily get the Reference letters with job title of the same and mentioning the job responsibilities which will match ANZESCO 90-95% of the requirements. There are few things I would like to know before I apply.
> 1. What are the chances for Positive assessment from vetassess in my case? And If I get my assessment positive are they going to deduct any of my experience as that will lead to deduction of 5 points from my 60. (Then will have to apply for SS to grab 5)
> 
> 2. After assessment what are the chances for getting SS for 133111 (VISA 190, If they deduct any year of experience). I have checked occupation ceiling list, it says it has good chance but still need to clarify before i take a step ahead.
> 
> 3. Just in case if I get negative assessment, will there be any scope for applying as Architectural draftsman 312111 to vetassess (As drafting is what every architect does at any point of time).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The date at which you are deemed skilled might take a year or two of your work experience.


----------



## raghav.

jairichi said:


> Hi Raghav,
> 
> Oh great. Sent you a message with my phone number to your account. Get in touch and we can discuss.
> 
> Best,
> Jai.


Hello Jairichi,
Thank you for your reply.
I have checked my inbox however did not receive any private msg. May I please request you to kindly send the msg again with your number. Many thanks, Raghav


----------



## jairichi

raghav. said:


> Hello Jairichi,
> Thank you for your reply.
> I have checked my inbox however did not receive any private msg. May I please request you to kindly send the msg again with your number. Many thanks, Raghav


Sent my number as a visitor message to you in expatforum.com.

Jai.


----------



## jairichi

jairichi said:


> Sent my number as a visitor message to you in expatforum.com.
> 
> Jai.


Looks like I am not allowed to post my number.


----------



## Ergot7

Submitted back my organo chart as requested by vetasses last friday. Really hopeful they can issue +ve assesment soon. Im on my 14th week now.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyaus

My Skill Assessment Docs were uploaded and submitted on 4th Feb and today the status has changed from DOCUMENTS SUBMITTED to LODGED. As far as I know the status after 15-20 days of document submission should be IN-PROCESS. Please guide.


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Hi members. I got positive assessment from vetassess on 10th November, 2015. I have applied through agent. Now I want to update my experience from 4.5 to 5.5 because previously 4.5 years experience was assessed which is till Feb 2015. What should I do now? I talked with my agent but he said at the time of eoi experience automatically updated.


----------



## vutla9992

Mukeshdawar said:


> Hi members. I got positive assessment from vetassess on 10th November, 2015. I have applied through agent. Now I want to update my experience from 4.5 to 5.5 because previously 4.5 years experience was assessed which is till Feb 2015. What should I do now? I talked with my agent but he said at the time of eoi experience automatically updated.



Yes, your agent is right, EOI automatically update the experience.


----------



## zaqui

did you get a positive response eventually?
i have got the same officer too and she rejected my experience


----------



## jairichi

jimmyaus said:


> My Skill Assessment Docs were uploaded and submitted on 4th Feb and today the status has changed from DOCUMENTS SUBMITTED to LODGED. As far as I know the status after 15-20 days of document submission should be IN-PROCESS. Please guide.


That is strange. Once payment is realized it would show application status as lodged. No idea about the delay for the change in status.


----------



## Rahul77

sabbys77 said:


> Hi
> If I just want to assess my qualifications (bachelor and master) what is the current average processing time.
> Has anyone recently assessed Non-It qualification?
> 
> Thanks


Hi - Did you apply to VETASSESS for qualification or got the grant without that.


----------



## NSKS

vats said:


> Hi
> I have a B.Architecture degree and three years of ON SITE working experience over the large scale projects in India. I am planning to apply vetassess for 133111 (Construction Manager). I can easily get the Reference letters with job title of the same and mentioning the job responsibilities which will match ANZESCO 90-95% of the requirements. There are few things I would like to know before I apply.
> 1. What are the chances for Positive assessment from vetassess in my case? And If I get my assessment positive are they going to deduct any of my experience as that will lead to deduction of 5 points from my 60. (Then will have to apply for SS to grab 5)
> 
> 2. After assessment what are the chances for getting SS for 133111 (VISA 190, If they deduct any year of experience). I have checked occupation ceiling list, it says it has good chance but still need to clarify before i take a step ahead.
> 
> 3. Just in case if I get negative assessment, will there be any scope for applying as Architectural draftsman 312111 to vetassess (As drafting is what every architect does at any point of time).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi I am an architect and I wish to apply for sills assessment as an architectural draftsperson. What all documents are you submitting along with your application. The information given on the Vetassess website if very general and not specific to any occupation. Also have you tried or thinking of getting assessment done from AACA?

Thanks


----------



## Tunai

Seniors, finally after a long wait on Vetasses, I got a positive assessment on ANZSCO transport company manager ( timeline 24/11/2015 to 25/2/2016). My 5 years experience was cut to 4 years

I have lodged my EOI and scored 55 points after selecting state nomination, CAN I USE MY 5 YEARS EXPERIENCE OR AM COMPELLED TO USE WHAT VETASSES ADVICED( to get 60 points).Though I have an option of retaking IELTS for at least 10points.

PLEASE ADVICE.


----------



## solomonwise

Tunai said:


> Seniors, finally after a long wait on Vetasses, I got a positive assessment on ANZSCO transport company manager ( timeline 24/11/2015 to 25/2/2016). My 5 years experience was cut to 4 years
> 
> I have lodged my EOI and scored 55 points after selecting state nomination, CAN I USE MY 5 YEARS EXPERIENCE OR AM COMPELLED TO USE WHAT VETASSES ADVICED( to get 60 points).Though I have an option of retaking IELTS for at least 10points.
> 
> PLEASE ADVICE.


Congratulations!

You can't claim years of experience outside of what your assessing body stated.So,you will have to claim 4 years as against 5.

Was your employer contacted by VETASSESS during the process? What's the name of your assessing officer? when did you put in your application?


----------



## Tunai

solomonwise said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> You can't claim years of experience outside of what your assessing body stated.So,you will have to claim 4 years as against 5.
> 
> Was your employer contacted by VETASSESS during the process? What's the name of your assessing officer? when did you put in your application?


Thanks Solomonwise, I put in my online application on 21/11/2015 and uploaded all required docs on the 22/12/2015. My transcripts also got to Vetasses second week of December 2015. I am not sure who really was my assessing officer as I was calling every day of my 12th week and I was referred to several officers from the reception.

I am not sure if my employer was contacted, but am sure my direct boss was not contacted ( probably they contacted my HR). I work in a big company so its difficult for me to know.


----------



## jveer

My application status shows " in progress " . For how long it can remain in that state. Anyone having any guess.


----------



## jairichi

jveer said:


> My application status shows " in progress " . For how long it can remain in that state. Anyone having any guess.


Mine is in progress for 5 weeks now.


----------



## jveer

jairichi said:


> Mine is in progress for 5 weeks now.


For how long it can remain in progress. And what are the further steps , any idea? Or directly outcome.


----------



## jairichi

jveer said:


> For how long it can remain in progress. And what are the further steps , any idea? Or directly outcome.


For 10 to 12 weeks as there is no other update from VETASSESS.


----------



## alexdegzy

I submitted my application to VETASSES on Aug 10 , lodged in September and finally got a positive outcome last week , Feb 26th with 7 years experience , cutting off 2 years . 
My employers confirmed they were contacted by my assessing officer .


----------



## jairichi

alexdegzy said:


> I submitted my application to VETASSES on Aug 10 , lodged in September and finally got a positive outcome last week , Feb 26th with 7 years experience , cutting off 2 years .
> My employers confirmed they were contacted by my assessing officer .


Lodged in September 2015 and getting a positive outcome on Feb 26th!!! OMG. What occupation was the assessment for?


----------



## alexdegzy

Agricultural consultant 234111


----------



## jairichi

alexdegzy said:


> Agricultural consultant 234111


Thank you. You really have a lot of patience. Good luck.


----------



## alexdegzy

Well I've already lost hope and processing a master degree prog plus I'm busy with my job and family. And now I need to apply for EOI .. Still not able to . Any advise ? I keep getting 500 server error 
500 server error

An unexpected error has occurred at 1/03/2016AM. Most outages are resolved within a short period time, please try Skillselect again at a later time . For more information on Skillselect Technical support issues, please go to : Technical support site.


----------



## jairichi

alexdegzy said:


> Well I've already lost hope and processing a master degree prog plus I'm busy with my job and family. And now I need to apply for EOI .. Still not able to . Any advise ? I keep getting 500 server error
> 500 server error
> 
> An unexpected error has occurred at 1/03/2016AM. Most outages are resolved within a short period time, please try Skillselect again at a later time . For more information on Skillselect Technical support issues, please go to : Technical support site.


If you are getting an error message give a try after sometime. Nothing can be done about it. Try with different web browsers.


----------



## alexdegzy

After sometime could be like what time frame or interval ? I've been on it for 3 days now and getting a bit apprehensive .Btw, I've tried different browsers on diff Windows....


----------



## jairichi

alexdegzy said:


> After sometime could be like what time frame or interval ? I've been on it for 3 days now and getting a bit apprehensive .Btw, I've tried different browsers on diff Windows....


So, you are getting this message for 3 days. I have no idea what you could do.


----------



## alexdegzy

Thanks all the same . Guess I have to wait for the response from technical support . I googled the issues that's what led me to this forum in the first place and it's been awesome here . Thanks once again .


----------



## jairichi

alexdegzy said:


> Thanks all the same . Guess I have to wait for the response from technical support . I googled the issues that's what led me to this forum in the first place and it's been awesome here . Thanks once again .


Sorry I could not be of any help. Yes, you will get a wealth of information in this forum. Good luck to you.


----------



## alexdegzy

Really appreciate bro..I feel at home here . I've learnt a lot in a short while . I hope someone familiar with my case will give an insight before long . March 9th is here already !


----------



## jairichi

alexdegzy said:


> Really appreciate bro..I feel at home here . I've learnt a lot in a short while . I hope someone familiar with my case will give an insight before long . March 9th is here already !


Do not worry much. You will get a response quickly and will be able to submit your EOI profile well before 9th March.


----------



## alexdegzy

Thanks for the motivation .


----------



## jairichi

alexdegzy said:


> Thanks for the motivation .


That is what this forum is for, to clear doubts, provide suggestions and motivate.


----------



## alexdegzy




----------



## alexdegzy

Is it possibly you take me tru the steps of submitting EOI ,if convenient , perhaps there's sth I'm not doing right.. 
I was on Skillselect then doing the preregistration .. I think it's pretty straightforward and simple until I got the error message ...


----------



## jairichi

alexdegzy said:


> Is it possibly you take me tru the steps of submitting EOI ,if convenient , perhaps there's sth I'm not doing right..
> I was on Skillselect then doing the preregistration .. I think it's pretty straightforward and simple until I got the error message ...


----------



## alexdegzy

Wow amazing and thanks for this great help and effort. I just observed that the third stage did not fully open on my computer 
That must be the problem. It has to do with my browser . I use a Windows 8. Maybe that's why. Thanks so so much .
I'm still waiting for technical support but I guess I have to use a different browser and see the result .


----------



## ArjunYadav15

Hi,
my family member wants to get skill approval from VETASSESS as Medical Administrator. She worked in her father's hospital for a year or two. Can she show experience letter from his father hospital signed by her father as director?


----------



## jairichi

alexdegzy said:


> Wow amazing and thanks for this great help and effort. I just observed that the third stage did not fully open on my computer
> That must be the problem. It has to do with my browser . I use a Windows 8. Maybe that's why. Thanks so so much .
> I'm still waiting for technical support but I guess I have to use a different browser and see the result .


Hope that video helped and you were able to complete your EOI and submit it.


----------



## jairichi

ArjunYadav15 said:


> Hi,
> my family member wants to get skill approval from VETASSESS as Medical Administrator. She worked in her father's hospital for a year or two. Can she show experience letter from his father hospital signed by her father as director?


Yes, if she has proper documents as evidence of that employment.


----------



## alexdegzy

I just submitted my EOI. My family and I have been praying for you bro . You are God sent. I don't mind having your skype or any personal contact details . You've been more than helpful .


----------



## ArjunYadav15

jairichi said:


> Yes, if she has proper documents as evidence of that employment.


thanks mate. ofcourse documents are the only way to get assessed 

one more question - is Health Information Manager equivalent to Medical Record Officer in India?

thanks again mate.


----------



## jairichi

ArjunYadav15 said:


> thanks mate. ofcourse documents are the only way to get assessed
> 
> one more question - is Health Information Manager equivalent to Medical Record Officer in India?
> 
> thanks again mate.


Sorry I do not know. The best way is to look at job description and responsibilities based on ANZSCO code. If it matches her profile then she is all fine to apply for assessment.


----------



## Liz711

Hello, two questions - hope someone can help?
1) I'm not clear on when I should start counting my 8-12 weeks. My payment was charged to my account 1 week after they acknowledged receiving my documents via email, but my status said lodged two weeks after the acknowledgement. Which date counts as far as my countdown to getting my assessment? 

2) Also, if I need to show 1 year experience for positive assessment, but 3 years experience for my visa lodgement, do I need to show 4 years post-relevant qualification (due to date deemed skilled)? Does immigration care about how many years I am assessed for, if I am NOT doing EOI but am applying direct? I would be showing relevant years experience via official documents of course.

Thank you!


----------



## alexdegzy

Liz I think the countdown starts from the date officially lodged. Acknowledging receiving your docs is just to inform you they have your docs after which they might need to confirm your payment and possibly treat your case. Talking about countdown though I think they don't have a definite time frame ,it all depends on case by case. Whether they find your submitted docs sufficient or insufficient . If the latter is the case it might delay the assessment . I got my assessment after 6 mths , at a point they required more info on 'task achieved ' .However , I've read about other guys who got theirs in just couple of weeks . 

To your second question I think as a rule you need to have 1 year of relevant experience to your nominated occupation in the last 5 years . But to have points for work experience I think you need at least 3 years of relevant experience in the last 10 years .
In my very little experience abt this stuff I think to claim 3 years you might need 5 years cos they do cut off some years.
Please wait for some seniors to advise you better on this .I'm a newbie as well .

Cheers and have a nice weekend .


----------



## jairichi

Liz711 said:


> Hello, two questions - hope someone can help?
> 1) I'm not clear on when I should start counting my 8-12 weeks. My payment was charged to my account 1 week after they acknowledged receiving my documents via email, but my status said lodged two weeks after the acknowledgement. Which date counts as far as my countdown to getting my assessment?
> 
> 2) Also, if I need to show 1 year experience for positive assessment, but 3 years experience for my visa lodgement, do I need to show 4 years post-relevant qualification (due to date deemed skilled)? Does immigration care about how many years I am assessed for, if I am NOT doing EOI but am applying direct? I would be showing relevant years experience via official documents of course.
> 
> Thank you!


1. It is 10-12 weeks and not 8 to 12 weeks.
2. You can claim points only for experience after the date deemed skilled.


----------



## KRR

Hi all! 
This is my first post in this thread. 
I ve been working as a consultant nutritionist for about a year.
I ve done my PG in nutrition and dietetics. 

We are planning to assess my skill through vetassess.
Iam not the primary applicant , my hubby is mechanical engineer
we have 55 points , would like to add spouse points. 
I would like to know any vet assess will take 10-12 weeks, as I can't claim 
Points for work experience, will my process be fast? My bro did his
vetassess for recruitment consultant and he got t within 4 weeks. 

Kindly advice
appreciate your help.
Thanks


----------



## jairichi

KRR said:


> Hi all!
> This is my first post in this thread.
> I ve been working as a consultant nutritionist for about a year.
> I ve done my PG in nutrition and dietetics.
> 
> We are planning to assess my skill through vetassess.
> Iam not the primary applicant , my hubby is mechanical engineer
> we have 55 points , would like to add spouse points.
> I would like to know any vet assess will take 10-12 weeks, as I can't claim
> Points for work experience, will my process be fast? My bro did his
> vetassess for recruitment consultant and he got t within 4 weeks.
> 
> Kindly advice
> appreciate your help.
> Thanks


According to VETASSESS their processing time is 10 to 12 weeks. If you are lucky it might be less. But, not guaranteed.


----------



## KRR

Thank you jairichI!


----------



## anant1983brams

Hi Buds, 

I have received mail from my CO to provide outstanding documents, which I have already submitted long back. 

Moreover, I can not upload further documents because I have already uploaded 50 documents (Highest limit to submit documents). However, In my vet account they are asking me to upload pending documents but when I am clicking the upload documents, I am not seeing any option to upload documents. 

Guys...


Will you please let me know what should I do,now?

Option:1- Shall I call them and inform my CO that documents are already attached?

Or

Option:2: Shall I ask my CO professional mail ID and send the requested documents to his mail ID? 

Its a bit urgent...

Thanks


----------



## DeepaliVohra

anant1983brams said:


> Hi Buds,
> 
> I have received mail from my CO to provide outstanding documents, which I have already submitted long back.
> 
> Moreover, I can not upload further documents because I have already uploaded 50 documents (Highest limit to submit documents). However, In my vet account they are asking me to upload pending documents but when I am clicking the upload documents, I am not seeing any option to upload documents.
> 
> Guys...
> 
> 
> Will you please let me know what should I do,now?
> 
> Option:1- Shall I call them and inform my CO that documents are already attached?
> 
> Or
> 
> Option:2: Shall I ask my CO professional mail ID and send the requested documents to his mail ID?
> 
> Its a bit urgent...
> 
> Thanks


PLease call and clarify everything before uploading anything...


----------



## mystique1234

anant1983brams said:


> Hi Buds,
> 
> I have received mail from my CO to provide outstanding documents, which I have already submitted long back.
> 
> Moreover, I can not upload further documents because I have already uploaded 50 documents (Highest limit to submit documents). However, In my vet account they are asking me to upload pending documents but when I am clicking the upload documents, I am not seeing any option to upload documents.
> 
> Guys...
> 
> 
> Will you please let me know what should I do,now?
> 
> Option:1- Shall I call them and inform my CO that documents are already attached?
> 
> Or
> 
> Option:2: Shall I ask my CO professional mail ID and send the requested documents to his mail ID?
> 
> Its a bit urgent...
> 
> Thanks


I assume you have applied yourself and not through your agent. 

Vetassess is quite helpful when you call them.You need to quote your application number. They will share your CO's desk number if you ask them. As far as I remember, the timing to call CO directly is 3-5 pm Aus local time.

It is better not to delay this further and clarify it directly with the CO as soon as possible.


----------



## mystique1234

I just wanted to update my status here. Applied for Vetassess on 02/01/2016 and received final positive outcome on 23/02/2016. 

As I have mentioned before, VA did this weird error of attaching someone else's photo in my outcome letter. They took 7 days and repeated checks with the CO to correct it. However the outcome letter still says REISSUE with the previous issue date mentioned but without giving any details of the reason behind it. 

I would say the assessment was quite fast for me in comparison to the stated timeline of 10-12 weeks but that depends on the ANZSCO.

I have also just returned from a vacation to Australia. Anyone with any questions, please feel free to ask me


----------



## ArjunYadav15

hi, has anybody STATUTORY declaration format for job roles for VETASSESS please?


----------



## Meenus

mystique1234 said:


> I just wanted to update my status here. Applied for Vetassess on 02/01/2016 and received final positive outcome on 23/02/2016.
> 
> As I have mentioned before, VA did this weird error of attaching someone else's photo in my outcome letter. They took 7 days and repeated checks with the CO to correct it. However the outcome letter still says REISSUE with the previous issue date mentioned but without giving any details of the reason behind it.
> 
> I would say the assessment was quite fast for me in comparison to the stated timeline of 10-12 weeks but that depends on the ANZSCO.
> 
> I have also just returned from a vacation to Australia. Anyone with any questions, please feel free to ask me



did vetresess deducted any experience? i submitted with 3.5 years for assessment waiting for +ve outcome.


----------



## jairichi

Meenus said:


> did vetresess deducted any experience? i submitted with 3.5 years for assessment waiting for +ve outcome.


What is your education qualification? When did you submit your application?


----------



## Meenus

My husband Qualification is 
1. Btech in Safety & Fire Engineering
2. Diploma in Civil Engineering. 
Vetressess Skill assessment for SOL Occupational Health and Safety Advisor. Applied submitted Yesterday 14th March 2016.


----------



## jveer

ArjunYadav15 said:


> hi, has anybody STATUTORY declaration format for job roles for VETASSESS please?


I have given statutory declaration for my job roles. Take a printout of job duties from the ANZSCO site or modify them if needed, and take them to notary public , he will put some two to three pet lines , saying that you are declaring that ....... . So it is that simple.


----------



## jairichi

Meenus said:


> My husband Qualification is
> 1. Btech in Safety & Fire Engineering
> 2. Diploma in Civil Engineering.
> Vetressess Skill assessment for SOL Occupational Health and Safety Advisor. Applied submitted Yesterday 14th March 2016.


If your spouse's educational qualification is not related to nominated occupation he might lose a maximum of 4 years of work experience. If his diploma in civil engineering is not related to his nominated occupation but his B.Tech is then he might lose a year or two years of experience. This is my opinion. Wait for seniors comments.


----------



## mystique1234

Yes, they deducted 1.5 yrs of experience inspite of the employment being 100% related to the degree and at a renowned international consultancy.


----------



## mystique1234

jveer said:


> I have given statutory declaration for my job roles. Take a printout of job duties from the ANZSCO site or modify them if needed, and take them to notary public , he will put some two to three pet lines , saying that you are declaring that ....... . So it is that simple.


I dont think copying the job duties from the ANZSCO website is a good idea, and I would think Vetassess will also not appreciate the same. Infact there are comments in this thread which discourages the same.

The statutory declaration on roles and responsibilities is one of the most important documents mainly because most employers do not issue an official documentation of job scope details and VA has to make a decision based on this document. So anyone making a stat decl should concentrate on making the content job specific and not generalised as on the website.


----------



## ArjunYadav15

totally agree mate!


----------



## raghav.

HI Guys,
Has anyone got assessment result this month? I have submitted the document on 16 Feb 16. Status is still in "IN PROCESS".
I understand the timelines are 10 - 12 Weeks officially. Just getting impatient. 

Regards, Raghav


----------



## jairichi

raghav. said:


> HI Guys,
> Has anyone got assessment result this month? I have submitted the document on 16 Feb 16. Status is still in "IN PROCESS".
> I understand the timelines are 10 - 12 Weeks officially. Just getting impatient.
> 
> Regards, Raghav


Welcome to the VETASSESS club. I submitted on 18th January and still waiting. I tried calling them (3 times now) and every time their standard reply is application in progress and it might take 10-12 weeks.


----------



## PetitJam

Hi, has anyone tried filing a review or an appeal for a negative outcome before?
If yes, how long does it generally take?

I received a negative outcome for my assessment last month. And the reason was that my duties are not highly relevant to my nominated occupation.

I have tried matching my duties against each duty they have listed in ANZSCO directory. I can say that I have met at least 80-90% of it yet still getting a negative. Speechless.


----------



## ArjunYadav15

hi guys,
one of my family member is graduated as BHMS (Bachelor of Homoeopathic Medicine and Surgery) as worked as Medical Record Manager and Consultant in Medical Record Department.

She is planning to get skill assessed for 224213 - Health Information Manager

Would BHMS fall in recognised degree for Health Information Manager ?


----------



## choudhsu

*VETASSES or Engg. Australia*

Hi All,
I am relatively new to this forum and need help from the people who have already gone through the confusing process of immigration.
Below is my case:-
1. BTECH (Mechanical - Full time), MBA (IT & SYSTEMS-Part time)
2. Work experience in IT -9+ yrs
3. Gone through RPL from ACS and got assessed for only 3yrs as relevant to Software Engineer

Now, In order to claim points for my graduation what should I do:-
-Engineers Australia will assess only if you have experience in the engineering domain through Competency Demonstration Report(CDR)--I cann't provide it as I dont have experience in Mechanical
-VETASSESS says "you have received a Skills Assessment from a different assessing authority and have been referred to us by your skills assessing authority and/or DIBP for Points Test Advice"
I have not been referred by ACS or DIBP(Since not filled by EOI)
-DIBP says "If the relevant assessing authority that conducts your skills assessment cannot give you an opinion about your qualifications, contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services"

I don't know how to proceed further.
Should I go for EOI or what?

Guys, kindly provide some advice.

Regards,


----------



## Mukeshdawar

Hi mates. Kindly tell me the procedure of updating the experience. Vetassess assessed 4.5 years experience till Feb 2015, But I rejoined the same institute in August and they showed me on leave during Feb to Aug. So now I have total 1+ year experience than assessed experience. I want to claim 10 points for experience, how it is possible? Kindly help me because previously I have done through agent.


----------



## jairichi

Mukeshdawar said:


> Hi mates. Kindly tell me the procedure of updating the experience. Vetassess assessed 4.5 years experience till Feb 2015, But I rejoined the same institute in August and they showed me on leave during Feb to Aug. So now I have total 1+ year experience than assessed experience. I want to claim 10 points for experience, how it is possible? Kindly help me because previously I have done through agent.


When you are on leave from Feb to Aug 2015 how will it be new 1 year experience now? It will be 6 months plus experience. Am I missing something?


----------



## raghav.

ArjunYadav15 said:


> hi guys,
> one of my family member is graduated as BHMS (Bachelor of Homoeopathic Medicine and Surgery) as worked as Medical Record Manager and Consultant in Medical Record Department.
> 
> She is planning to get skill assessed for 224213 - Health Information Manager
> 
> Would BHMS fall in recognised degree for Health Information Manager ?


Hi Arjun,
I don't think she would be assessed positive for health information manager. She would rather qualify in alternative practitioner. 

Moreover, did you review the qualification requirement of health information manager? It has condition of CERTIFICATION/LICENSE. This certification is granted only to the people who have taken up certain courses in Australia. I believe, she would have completed her studies in India, hence, she would not any way qualify. I would suggest you not to go ahead and waste money.

I am not professional consultant, you can further explore yourself on this and can take help from agent, if required.


----------



## ArjunYadav15

Thanks Raghav for this useful information. Here's little background for her case

2002 - BHMS
2002 - 2007 - Self employed (not claiming points)
2007 - 2014 - Medical Record manager
Dec 2014 - PG Diploma in Record management from Global Institute of Healthcare management Delhi
2014 - till date - Consultant in Medical record dept. in Govt. General Hospital 

As Health Information Mgr is in Group B, VETASSES states on website 

Pre-qualification employment requirement for groups B, C, D and F to be assessed at the required skill level:

Group B – five years of relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant employment at the required skill level in the last 5 years before applying

Can she claim diploma with pre & post qualification?

Also that LICENSE have to have Australia study? 

I Appreciate your help.



raghav. said:


> Hi Arjun,
> I don't think she would be assessed positive for health information manager. She would rather qualify in alternative practitioner.
> 
> Moreover, did you review the qualification requirement of health information manager? It has condition of CERTIFICATION/LICENSE. This certification is granted only to the people who have taken up certain courses in Australia. I believe, she would have completed her studies in India, hence, she would not any way qualify. I would suggest you not to go ahead and waste money.
> 
> I am not professional consultant, you can further explore yourself on this and can take help from agent, if required.


----------



## h.invictus

Hi Everyone,

My Total experience is 6.5 Years. And my assessment occupation (a managerial position) related experience is 3.5 years. Any idea how many years Vetassess will count? I need 5 points at least (5 points for 3 years)

Detailed Experience Timeline
1. 2009 -2010 (1 year) - Worked as Assistant Manager (In my Vetasses assessment selected Occupation)
2. 2010- 2012 (2 Years) - Non Related Occupation.
3. 2012 - upto date (almost 3.5 years) - As Manager (In my Vetasses assessment selected Occupation)

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

h.invictus said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My Total experience is 6.5 Years. And my assessment occupation (a managerial position) related experience is 3.5 years. Any idea how many years Vetassess will count? I need 5 points at least (5 points for 3 years)
> 
> Detailed Experience Timeline
> 1. 2009 -2010 (1 year) - Worked as Assistant Manager (In my Vetasses assessment selected Occupation)
> 2. 2010- 2012 (2 Years) - Non Related Occupation.
> 3. 2012 - upto date (almost 3.5 years) - As Manager (In my Vetasses assessment selected Occupation)
> 
> Thanks


If you have only a Bachelor's degree you might lose 1 to 2 years from your selected occupation work experience. Non related occupation work experience will not count. In total you might get 3.5 or 2.5 years experience. This is just my opinion.


----------



## h.invictus

jairichi said:


> If you have only a Bachelor's degree you might lose 1 to 2 years from your selected occupation work experience. Non related occupation work experience will not count. In total you might get 3.5 or 2.5 years experience. This is just my opinion.


Thanks Jairichi.

Yes I do have a bachelors degree according to AQF.
Suppose if they make it 2.5 years experience, Will they assess it positive? I mean Positive assessment is my first requirement, because even without 5 points of experience, with positive assessment and state nomination, I will make 60 points.
2nd point, For 2.5 years experience, do they give 5 points or not?

Thanks


----------



## jairichi

h.invictus said:


> Thanks Jairichi.
> 
> Yes I do have a bachelors degree according to AQF.
> Suppose if they make it 2.5 years experience, Will they assess it positive? I mean Positive assessment is my first requirement, because even without 5 points of experience, with positive assessment and state nomination, I will make 60 points.
> 2nd point, For 2.5 years experience, do they give 5 points or not?
> 
> Thanks


If your education and work experience match ANZSCO code you will get a positive assessment. Less than 3 years you get zero points.


----------



## raghav.

Hi Jairichi,
Any update? Did you get your assessment result? Mine is still in "process"

Regards, Raghav


----------



## h.invictus

jairichi said:


> If your education and work experience match ANZSCO code you will get a positive assessment. Less than 3 years you get zero points.


Thanks


----------



## sijas

Hi everyone.,,

can anyone clarify my doubts as I am going to submit for vetassess skill assessment. I have completed B.tech- Information Technology and M.Sc in Oil and gas management ( from UK). I have IELTS score of 7 and have got 3 years of experience in health and safety officer. If I apply, will i get positive report as My UG and PG is not relevant to my position. But I have certificate course ( Nebosh) to work as HSE engineer. It would be appreciated, If anyone answer me!!!

Thanks.


----------



## ravs77

Hi,

I gave my company job duties letter but not Vetassess is asking about Org chart and difference between mine and my manager job duties ... HR is not ready to provide this.

What is the way out ?


----------



## jairichi

raghav. said:


> Hi Jairichi,
> Any update? Did you get your assessment result? Mine is still in "process"
> 
> Regards, Raghav


Hi Raghav,
No new update other than that it is "in progress". It is 10 weeks now. Have not contacted them again. My spouse got 189 invitation on 23rd March 2016 and we have lodged our visa application today. So, kind of willing to give them a week or two to see whether I get a report or not.


----------



## jairichi

sijas said:


> Hi everyone.,,
> 
> can anyone clarify my doubts as I am going to submit for vetassess skill assessment. I have completed B.tech- Information Technology and M.Sc in Oil and gas management ( from UK). I have IELTS score of 7 and have got 3 years of experience in health and safety officer. If I apply, will i get positive report as My UG and PG is not relevant to my position. But I have certificate course ( Nebosh) to work as HSE engineer. It would be appreciated, If anyone answer me!!!
> 
> Thanks.


You might lose all your work experience as your education and occupation are not related. This is my opinion. Wait for seniors response. Why don't you ask VETASSESS for an advisory opinion?


----------



## jairichi

ravs77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my company job duties letter but not Vetassess is asking about Org chart and difference between mine and my manager job duties ... HR is not ready to provide this.
> 
> What is the way out ?


Check this thread for January and February responses. Someone asked about organization chart and a response was provided.


----------



## mystique1234

ravs77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my company job duties letter but not Vetassess is asking about Org chart and difference between mine and my manager job duties ... HR is not ready to provide this.
> 
> What is the way out ?


I have no idea what your job code is so just giving my two cents in a general way.

You can share your org chart on a company letterhead. Or just draw an original orgchart on your own showing your position on a company presentation slide which has the company logo. 

For the distinction between duties, would your manager be ok with issueing a stat decl? Else the org chart with your positions would suffice. Also you might think of making a stat decl yourself showing diff in roles and resp e.g. using words like supervisor/ mentor/ person in charge of overseeing your projects and other projects that he handles.


----------



## sanjiv2

Can anybody help me with assessment timlines for Financial institution branch manager 149914. Application submitted to Vetassess on 19-01-2016.


----------



## mahmin

sanjiv2 said:


> Can anybody help me with assessment timlines for Financial institution branch manager 149914. Application submitted to Vetassess on 19-01-2016.


hi i heard that vetasses take 3 to 4 months. i m also planning to apply in it could u please share JD for this post. n state nomination has closed so will u apply till next announcement?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjiv2

mahmin said:


> sanjiv2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody help me with assessment timlines for Financial institution branch manager 149914. Application submitted to Vetassess on 19-01-2016.
> 
> 
> 
> hi i heard that vetasses take 3 to 4 months. i m also planning to apply in it could u please share JD for this post. n state nomination has closed so will u apply till next announcement?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have used my Bank's JD available on Bank's career section..

Nominations are closed for SA but will come again in July. 

BTW in which bank u r in??


----------



## ravs77

mystique1234 said:


> I have no idea what your job code is so just giving my two cents in a general way.
> 
> You can share your org chart on a company letterhead. Or just draw an original orgchart on your own showing your position on a company presentation slide which has the company logo.
> 
> For the distinction between duties, would your manager be ok with issueing a stat decl? Else the org chart with your positions would suffice. Also you might think of making a stat decl yourself showing diff in roles and resp e.g. using words like supervisor/ mentor/ person in charge of overseeing your projects and other projects that he handles.


As I understand I have to get a statutory declaration with org chart and distinction between mine and my manager job duties. With HR not ready to give it, shall I get it done on stamp paper . 

Another question is who will sign it ? My previous manger is in different organisation now like me...


----------



## araditya

Hi all seniors,

I have a doubt regarding the employee reference letter,
I have worked from 08 Feb 2014 to 29 feb 2016 in a Group called Indiabulls (in its Real Estate vertical) and I appointment letter states Indiabulls Real Estate Limited.
But due to one reason or other in the real estate vertical they have many small small private limited companies and I have been transferred from one to other due to internal restructuring only (have mails as transfer letters to prove that) therefore my total tenure was divided as follows,
Lucina Land Development Limited - Feb 08th, 2014 to March 31st,2014
Indiabulls Properties Private Limited - April 01st, 2014 to June 30th, 2014
Athena Infrastructure Limited - July 01st, 2014 to February 29th, 2016
and my payslips states Indiabulls group and the respective company name as mentioned above.

Now when I have approached the HR they said they will be able to provide only one reference letter and I have made the following format will that be fine or I should try to get three different reference letters. 

To,	
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
Australia

This is to certify that Mr. Aditya Agnihotri was an employee of the Indiabulls Group in the Real Estate Vertical. He was employed in the following sister companies of Indiabulls Real Estate vertical,

Lucina Land Development Limited	February 08th, 2014 to March 31st,2014
Indiabulls Properties Private Limited	April 01st, 2014 to June 30th, 2014
Athena Infrastructure Limited	July 01st, 2014 to February 29th, 2016
NOTE – Transferred from one to another company due to internal restructuring only.

Mr Aditya Agnihotri was a full time basis (XXX hours/week) and at the time of leaving the company he was designated as XXXX at XXXX Grade in the department of Planning and Design and was working from the office at Gurgaon, Haryana, India. 
At the time of leaving the company his salary per year was Rs XXXXX.00 and which included the allowances like, House Rent Allowance, Medical Benefits, Leave Travel Assistance and Transport Allowance in accordance with company rules. 

The primary duties performed by him during his tenure are listed below,-----------

Kindly provide your views on the same.


----------



## ravs77

*reassessment*

one of my friend applied for skill assessment but got negative outcome. The job responsibilities letter is 100% same as required however it appears that the call to his manager did not go well.

What are the options now ?

Secondly.. the job responsibilities / tasks are one which are listed at Anzsco or we have some other repository to check what job responsibilities / tasks are relevant for a particular job code ?


----------



## ArjunYadav15

applied online for vetassess. Do I need to mail original document too? thanks


----------



## jairichi

ArjunYadav15 said:


> applied online for vetassess. Do I need to mail original document too? thanks


Not required.


----------



## jairichi

ravs77 said:


> one of my friend applied for skill assessment but got negative outcome. The job responsibilities letter is 100% same as required however it appears that the call to his manager did not go well.
> 
> What are the options now ?
> 
> Secondly.. the job responsibilities / tasks are one which are listed at Anzsco or we have some other repository to check what job responsibilities / tasks are relevant for a particular job code ?


What did you mean by saying "the call to his manager did not go well"? Did the manager provide different job responsibilities than the one mentioned in reference/experience letters? If that is the case nothing can be done.

Whatever is mentioned against ANZSCO code is the one they follow.


----------



## mystique1234

ravs77 said:


> As I understand I have to get a statutory declaration with org chart and distinction between mine and my manager job duties. With HR not ready to give it, shall I get it done on stamp paper .
> 
> Another question is who will sign it ? My previous manger is in different organisation now like me...


VA allows self declaration. You can check with your manager if he is willing to sign it or do a self declaration using stamp paper/commonwealth stat decl form.

You can discuss with your manager and supply his current business card. Or put down all his details : name, current designation, curr company, worked in your company in which position during what time frame, his office and personal mobile phone numbers, official email id.

Please be informed that everything that I am writing is down is based on info from other forum posts and my own experience. Please dont take it as a guarantee for success. 

Any other members here can please post your views on this.


----------



## raghav.

jairichi said:


> Hi Raghav,
> No new update other than that it is "in progress". It is 10 weeks now. Have not contacted them again. My spouse got 189 invitation on 23rd March 2016 and we have lodged our visa application today. So, kind of willing to give them a week or two to see whether I get a report or not.


Hi Jai,
Thats great. Wish you a good luck.
I have put my wife's ACS application on 29 March 2016. I got positive assessment today. I wish Vetassess was also that efficient as ACS.
Now my focus would totally be on PTE. Have booked for 12 Apr. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vhparekh

*Submitted VETASSESS for 222312 on 1st April !!*

Hello, 

I have applied for VETASSESS for ANZSCO Code 222312 - Financial Investment Manager on 1st of April, 2016 (not making the April Fool ) !!

Lets see whey they comes back either with a result or a query !! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mahmin

552211 right now closed shud i apply for vettassess 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

raghav. said:


> Hi Jai,
> Thats great. Wish you a good luck.
> I have put my wife's ACS application on 29 March 2016. I got positive assessment today. I wish Vetassess was also that efficient as ACS.
> Now my focus would totally be on PTE. Have booked for 12 Apr. :fingerscrossed:


Good to know that. How many points she has for 189? If she has 70 I am sure she will get in next invite. Good luck with PTE.


----------



## araditya

*Vetassess - date deemed Skilled*

Hi all,

Anyone who have got vetasses positive assessment recently can through some light on Date Deemed Skilled clause or how much year of initial service was deducted from the total assessment i.e. 1 year or 2 years ?


----------



## jairichi

It is high time that people complain to DIBP about VETASSESSS lazy approach to do assessment when other assessment agencies do it quicker (2 weeks) and with less fee. No idea why they need 10 to 12 weeks to go through a bunch of documents and perform verification, if needed and give a report. Seriously they are still a tortoise in 21st century


----------



## ajay23888

*Market Research Analyst_RnR required*

Any Improvement in Vetassess processing timing or not yet ? 










jairichi said:


> It is high time that people complain to DIBP about VETASSESSS lazy approach to do assessment when other assessment agencies do it quicker (2 weeks) and with less fee. No idea why they need 10 to 12 weeks to go through a bunch of documents and perform verification, if needed and give a report. Seriously they are still a tortoise in 21st century


----------



## ajay23888

Hey Guys.... ,

I want to assess myself under Market research Analyst. Anyone can help me with the Duties performed for the Market Research Analyst.

I am having 4.3 year of experience and I am going to do Statutory declaration. How much point VETASSESS will deduct ? 

About me , BE computer (2009) and MBA Marketing (2011)

It would be great if any one can private msg me with the approved RnR they have reported to the VATASSESS.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## satsah

My Wife applied for VETASSESS yesterday. She had 4 years engineering degree in computer but she got 3+ yrs experience in Marketing Specialist-225113. Is there any possibility to get +VE assessment? Please share your experience. Thanks


----------



## jairichi

satsah said:


> My Wife applied for VETASSESS yesterday. She had 4 years engineering degree in computer but she got 3+ yrs experience in Marketing Specialist-225113. Is there any possibility to get +VE assessment? Please share your experience. Thanks


Since her education is not related to her occupation, normally VETASSESS will deduct 4 years of her work experience. Since she does not have those 4 years she will not get a positive assessment. This is my opinion and I might not be 100% right. Before paying such huge fee for assessment you should have asked for advisory opinion or posted your query in this forum. You might be able to ask for a refund if you contact VETASSESS asap. Wait for others opinion and decide accordingly.


----------



## ajay23888

could you please answer my mentioned query as above ? In my case how much they will deduct ? 






jairichi said:


> Since her education is not related to her occupation, normally VETASSESS will deduct 4 years of her work experience. Since she does not have those 4 years she will not get a positive assessment. This is my opinion and I might not be 100% right. Before paying such huge fee for assessment you should have asked for advisory opinion or posted your query in this forum. You might be able to ask for a refund if you contact VETASSESS asap. Wait for others opinion and decide accordingly.


----------



## deepak251513

Yogi4Aus said:


> Guys I need comments for someone who has got +ve outcome after submitting employment evidence as statutory declaration.
> I need to submit assessment for my wife
> Kindly help me understand what supporting docs are required ?
> We have joining letter/offer letter/reliving letter for occupation but not a letter where roles and responsibilities are mentioned?
> Also is there a standard format,kindly share the same
> 
> What exactly is the language is in SD
> and who should be the references used?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VETASSESSoutcome:21/9/2015 +ve


_yogi, email me on [email protected], i will help you out_


----------



## Yogi4Aus

deepakvekaria said:


> _yogi, email me on [email protected], i will help you out_




Check your mail Deepak


----------



## jairichi

ajay23888 said:


> Hey Guys.... ,
> 
> I want to assess myself under Market research Analyst. Anyone can help me with the Duties performed for the Market Research Analyst.
> 
> I am having 4.3 year of experience and I am going to do Statutory declaration. How much point VETASSESS will deduct ?
> 
> About me , BE computer (2009) and MBA Marketing (2011)
> 
> It would be great if any one can private msg me with the approved RnR they have reported to the VATASSESS.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Since you have a MBA degree related to your occupation you might lose just a year or rarely two years. I am not an expert. Wait for other opinions.


----------



## william1

Dears,

Am actually a civil engineer with 9years of experience; I applied for Engineers Australia assessment and they assessed me as an Engineering Technologiest.
Since my chances to get sponsored by NSW for this occupation is less, so, am planning now to have another assessment from VETASSESS for Civil Engineering Technician occupation. My question is, if I applied for skills assessment from VETASSESS for this occupation what are my chance to have +ve outcome from them and what is the expectations of deducting years of my experience?


----------



## Emilie22

Hello,
Could you tell me anyone has confirmed as an economist? Please share your experience. Thank you very much.


----------



## jveer

After getting a call from vetassess in how many days they can give outcome


----------



## aussiedream333

Hi, I lodged my vetassess skill assessment application on Feb 11, 2016 and am yet to receive the results. I lodged the application myself and the Vetassess tracking portal reflects that its still in progress. I am applying under the Marketing Specialist category. Is there anyone who applied around the period I did and has already received the results from Vetassess? Do let me know as I am getting a little worried as its taking so much time. Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## engineer20

william1 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Am actually a civil engineer with 9years of experience; I applied for Engineers Australia assessment and they assessed me as an Engineering Technologiest.
> Since my chances to get sponsored by NSW for this occupation is less, so, am planning now to have another assessment from VETASSESS for Civil Engineering Technician occupation. My question is, if I applied for skills assessment from VETASSESS for this occupation what are my chance to have +ve outcome from them and what is the expectations of deducting years of my experience?


@william1, are you not eligible to apply for visa 189?


----------



## raghav.

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi, I lodged my vetassess skill assessment application on Feb 11, 2016 and am yet to receive the results. I lodged the application myself and the Vetassess tracking portal reflects that its still in progress. I am applying under the Marketing Specialist category. Is there anyone who applied around the period I did and has already received the results from Vetassess? Do let me know as I am getting a little worried as its taking so much time. Any help would be highly appreciated.



HI Friend, Vetassess official documented timelines to come back is 10-12 working weeks. Considering that you would still need to wait for 2-3 more weeks and then you can write them about the status of your application.
I have applied on 16 Feb 16 and waiting to hear back from them. All the best mate. Good day.


----------



## william1

engineer20 said:


> @william1, are you not eligible to apply for visa 189?


am not eligible to apply for SC189


----------



## aussiedream333

raghav. said:


> HI Friend, Vetassess official documented timelines to come back is 10-12 working weeks. Considering that you would still need to wait for 2-3 more weeks and then you can write them about the status of your application.
> I have applied on 16 Feb 16 and waiting to hear back from them. All the best mate. Good day.



Thanks buddy. Let me know when you receive the result. In case I do before that, will post in this thread.


----------



## jairichi

My VETASSESS application was lodged on 19th January with all documents for Life Scientists NEC category. As it reached 13 weeks of processing with no outcome I contacted VETASSESS today by email and I got a reply from them that my application is in final stages of assessment and no refund will be provided. When I inquired how long it will take for a final report I was informed that it will be a couple of more weeks. All my documents are straight forward for education and employment. My case is not a complex case and I am 100% sure about this. This is such an incompetent agency in my opinion who are lazy and I doubt they ever look at your file until it reaches 10 to 12 weeks or you ask them an update by end of 12 weeks. I do not know how DIBP still wants applicants to go through this agency when they provide a pathetic service for the exorbitant money they take from applicants. Shame on VETASSESS.


----------



## Rahul77

jairichi said:


> My VETASSESS application was lodged on 19th January with all documents for Life Scientists NEC category. As it reached 13 weeks of processing with no outcome I contacted VETASSESS today by email and I got a reply from them that my application is in final stages of assessment and no refund will be provided. When I inquired how long it will take for a final report I was informed that it will be a couple of more weeks. All my documents are straight forward for education and employment. My case is not a complex case and I am 100% sure about this. This is such an incompetent agency in my opinion who are lazy and I doubt they ever look at your file until it reaches 10 to 12 weeks or you ask them an update by end of 12 weeks. I do not know how DIBP still wants applicants to go through this agency when they provide a pathetic service for the exorbitant money they take from applicants. Shame on VETASSESS.


Looking at your signature, you have already filed your visa so why are you waiting for vetasses. I am waiting for invitation for the same code, got my experience assessed by acs but they didn't say anything about my non-it degree. Do I need to go through vetasses ?

Looks like same is the case with you , to be on the safer side you have gone to vetasses but filed eoi before vetassess approval.

Please advise.


----------



## jairichi

Rahul77 said:


> Looking at your signature, you have already filed your visa so why are you waiting for vetasses. I am waiting for invitation for the same code, got my experience assessed by acs but they didn't say anything about my non-it degree. Do I need to go through vetasses ?
> 
> Looks like same is the case with you , to be on the safer side you have gone to vetasses but filed eoi before vetassess approval.
> 
> Please advise.


With my spouse as primary applicant an EOI was filed for 189 and with her 70 points (without partner points) she got invite and we lodged application. Before filing her EOI to have a back up plan we decided to opt for 190 with me as primary applicant and that is why I had sent my documents for assessment. I contacted them now as an assessment is of no use and it has gone beyond their processing timeline of 10 to 12 weeks to see whether I can get a refund (if possible). And, what I mentioned in my previous post was the reply I got from them.


----------



## jairichi

*VETASSESS Approval*

I lodged my VETASSESS application for Life Scientists NEC (ANZSCO Code: 234599) and uploaded all documents on 19th January 2016. Finally I got a positive outcome for my application on 20th April 2016. My education qualifications are B.Sc (3 years), M.Sc (3 years) and Ph.D (4 years). Total work experience (in last 10 years) provided including PhD was for 9 years. In final report they reduced my work experience by a year and gave me 8 years of experience.


----------



## two2

Dear Jairichi,

Congrats on the positive outcome. Regarding the 1 year deduction from experience, I guess that is the standard practice from VETASSESS now. they did it for my case as well, and the reasons is mentioned on their website too. 

They consider the first year of experience as the qualifying experience after the degree program and don't count it in the overall experience. The same is mentioned on my 'Points Test Advice' report from Vetassess. 

Let's wait for some seniors' comments here. 

Regards. 



jairichi said:


> I lodged my VETASSESS application for Life Scientists NEC (ANZSCO Code: 234599) and uploaded all documents on 19th January 2016. Finally I got a positive outcome for my application on 20th April 2016. My education qualifications are B.Sc (3 years), M.Sc (3 years) and Ph.D (4 years). Total work experience (in last 10 years) provided including PhD was for 9 years. In final report they reduced my work experience by a year and gave me 8 years of experience.


----------



## jairichi

two2 said:


> Dear Jairichi,
> 
> Congrats on the positive outcome. Regarding the 1 year deduction from experience, I guess that is the standard practice from VETASSESS now. they did it for my case as well, and the reasons is mentioned on their website too.
> 
> They consider the first year of experience as the qualifying experience after the degree program and don't count it in the overall experience. The same is mentioned on my 'Points Test Advice' report from Vetassess.
> 
> Let's wait for some seniors' comments here.
> 
> Regards.


Dear two2,
Thanks. I am not arguing against it as I have got 8 years experience based on their assessment which is the maximum required to get maximum points. In addition it does not matter now as with my spouse as primary applicant we have lodged our 189 visa application and waiting for grant approval.


----------



## Gurwinder41

anyone can help me who already gone through skill assesment for cook ..done certificate Iv in cookery ..any idea what type of questions going to ask from certificate Iv units


----------



## needadv

Hi Friends

Can you please advise if i can EOI for NSW stream 2 for 222112 Finance Broker category for NSW as its in the CSOL and i have positive assessment with 8 years of experience. IELTS score is 6.5.

I look forward to hear from you all.

Thanks


----------



## Yogi4Aus

needadv said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Can you please advise if i can EOI for NSW stream 2 for 222112 Finance Broker category for NSW as its in the CSOL and i have positive assessment with 8 years of experience. IELTS score is 6.5.
> 
> I look forward to hear from you all.
> 
> Thanks




What's total points needadv?


----------



## Rahul77

How did you imrove your pte reading score. Any advice .


----------



## william1

Guys, am planing to make an assessment for Civil Engineering Technician occupation from VETASSESS. Is there any problem if i mentioned duties for this occupation, which i took from google, since it's related to this occupation?


----------



## jveer

william1 said:


> Guys, am planing to make an assessment for Civil Engineering Technician occupation from VETASSESS. Is there any problem if i mentioned duties for this occupation, which i took from google, since it's related to this occupation?


I don't get what you mean from google, google is just a search engine it will take you to some website which may or may not be reliable. Instead visit the ANZSCO website, type your occupation, it will give you job duties they seek from the person of that occupation. 60- 70 % must match. Check if they do?


----------



## william1

jveer said:


> I don't get what you mean from google, google is just a search engine it will take you to some website which may or may not be reliable. Instead visit the ANZSCO website, type your occupation, it will give you job duties they seek from the person of that occupation. 60- 70 % must match. Check if they do?


Thx for ur reply, i mean after i did search in google for civil engineering technician duties, I copied most of them in my reference letter and I stamped it from my company and i lodged with the application. the question is, since I copied the duties which is 100% relevant to my nominated occupation, does that will give me a negative outcome because i did copy and paste for the duties which I found from the websites?


----------



## jveer

william1 said:


> Thx for ur reply, i mean after i did search in google for civil engineering technician duties, I copied most of them in my reference letter and I stamped it from my company and i lodged with the application. the question is, since I copied the duties which is 100% relevant to my nominated occupation, does that will give me a negative outcome because i did copy and paste for the duties which I found from the websites?


I directly copied and pasted from ANZSCO site, when they called me they asked why I did so , I simply said that because it matched perfectly , and I got positive outcome, they said me not to do so again , I said I was unaware of that , they agreed. So as long as you can convince them it is ok, also lot of other things matter , it is just a minor thing.


----------



## william1

jveer said:


> I directly copied and pasted from ANZSCO site, when they called me they asked why I did so , I simply said that because it matched perfectly , and I got positive outcome, they said me not to do so again , I said I was unaware of that , they agreed. So as long as you can convince them it is ok, also lot of other things matter , it is just a minor thing.


Thx for the info..


----------



## ajay23888

Hi all,

I am going to apply for VETASSESS for Market Research Analyst. Can any one help me with the approved statutory Declaration for this code ?

Another thing is that ,
It would be great if any one can send me private msg regaring the required doc to be submitted to VETASSESS ? I can see in website that... Resume is mandatory , I have applied for my wife's ACS and it got positive without Resume , So just thought to get some comment from seniors.

One more thing , 
- I have completed my Master in June 2011 and worked for 3 month as Territory manager which is not relevant to Market research analyst and I am not going to ask that company for Roles performed letter. So ,I should hide this experience of 3 month in my entire process , Right ? 
- I have enough experience from November 2011 to now in Market Research analyst.


----------



## ajay23888

My Designation is Business analyst as per the payslip. this wont create an issue for assessing myself as Market research Analyst, Right ?
- ACS wont look at designation that I know , Can Anay one confirm that VETASSESS also dont look at designation ?


----------



## gracee

The first time I applied with vetassess, they did not include my first job. I requested for reassessment. They reconsidered and included my first job in the result but they ignored my first 2 years without any reason at all given in the outcome. Has anyone here experienced this? Should I request for reconsideration again? That 2 years will increase my score with 5 points in the EOI.


----------



## raghav.

jairichi said:


> I lodged my VETASSESS application for Life Scientists NEC (ANZSCO Code: 234599) and uploaded all documents on 19th January 2016. Finally I got a positive outcome for my application on 20th April 2016. My education qualifications are B.Sc (3 years), M.Sc (3 years) and Ph.D (4 years). Total work experience (in last 10 years) provided including PhD was for 9 years. In final report they reduced my work experience by a year and gave me 8 years of experience.


Thats Great Jai. Awesome. Finally some one heard back from Vetasses.  Congratulations.
Yeah many of my friends have got the assessment positive and they have not deducted any work experience. Anyways, you have already been granted visa so its ok. All the best mate. Have a great time and good life in Australia.

Where are you moving?:eyebrows:

Regards, Raghav


----------



## jairichi

ajay23888 said:


> My Designation is Business analyst as per the payslip. this wont create an issue for assessing myself as Market research Analyst, Right ?
> - ACS wont look at designation that I know , Can Anay one confirm that VETASSESS also dont look at designation ?


Designation does not matter. The roles and responsibilities should match ANZSCO code.


----------



## jairichi

gracee said:


> The first time I applied with vetassess, they did not include my first job. I requested for reassessment. They reconsidered and included my first job in the result but they ignored my first 2 years without any reason at all given in the outcome. Has anyone here experienced this? Should I request for reconsideration again? That 2 years will increase my score with 5 points in the EOI.


That is normal. They do not consider you are 'deemed skilled' from the first day of your job which means they take 2 years of work experience out. Do not waste money on them. Did you get a refund of your reassessment fee?


----------



## jairichi

raghav. said:


> Thats Great Jai. Awesome. Finally some one heard back from Vetasses.  Congratulations.
> Yeah many of my friends have got the assessment positive and they have not deducted any work experience. Anyways, you have already been granted visa so its ok. All the best mate. Have a great time and good life in Australia.
> 
> Where are you moving?:eyebrows:
> 
> Regards, Raghav


Hi Raghav,
Not yet received our grant. CO has asked for US PCC. Expecting PCC to reach by 1st or 2nd May. Hopefully after that a quick grant. Looking for opportunities in Sydney & Melbourne. Did you guys file an EOI? What is the score you are getting with your spouse as primary applicant? Good luck.


----------



## raghav.

jairichi said:


> Hi Raghav,
> Not yet received our grant. CO has asked for US PCC. Expecting PCC to reach by 1st or 2nd May. Hopefully after that a quick grant. Looking for opportunities in Sydney & Melbourne. Did you guys file an EOI? What is the score you are getting with your spouse as primary applicant? Good luck.


She is yet to take PTE, so I dont know about the points yet.

I have take PTE and got 7 Bands in each. So for me its 30 (Age) + 10 (PTE) + 10 (Experience) + 15 (Qualification) + 5 (State nomination) = 70 Pnts. and if wife got 65 point in PTE the total point would be 75. Lets see.


----------



## jveer

gracee said:


> The first time I applied with vetassess, they did not include my first job. I requested for reassessment. They reconsidered and included my first job in the result but they ignored my first 2 years without any reason at all given in the outcome. Has anyone here experienced this? Should I request for reconsideration again? That 2 years will increase my score with 5 points in the EOI.


How much time they took to do the correction. I called them today to clear me about difference in dates of the work I actually started and from the date they assessed positive. They admitted to correct it , so how much time they can take , any idea.


----------



## jairichi

raghav. said:


> She is yet to take PTE, so I dont know about the points yet.
> 
> I have take PTE and got 7 Bands in each. So for me its 30 (Age) + 10 (PTE) + 10 (Experience) + 15 (Qualification) + 5 (State nomination) = 70 Pnts. and if wife got 65 point in PTE the total point would be 75. Lets see.


Oh great. Wish you guys all the best.


----------



## flupo2000

*VETASSES time*

Hi everyone, 
I have a question for you, if VETASSES required some documents from me like my latest work reference from my direct line manager and other of supportive documents like pay slips, usually how long they take after that to finalize the response? Is it another 12 weeks or what? I lodged my application back in 9 December 2015. On a phone call , they said to me that the 12 weeks starts from the date of the processing start - which for me was 12 January 2016 - then the count start.


----------



## jairichi

flupo2000 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a question for you, if VETASSES required some documents from me like my latest work reference from my direct line manager and other of supportive documents like pay slips, usually how long they take after that to finalize the response? Is it another 12 weeks or what? I lodged my application back in 9 December 201. On a phone call , they said to me that the 12 weeks starts from the date of the processing start - which for me was 12 January 2016 - then the count start.


Your 12 weeks starts from the day they receive the complete application i.e. all supporting documents.


----------



## gracee

jairichi said:


> That is normal. They do not consider you are 'deemed skilled' from the first day of your job which means they take 2 years of work experience out. Do not waste money on them. Did you get a refund of your reassessment fee?


They already reduced my experience by 1 year and the reason is "the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation." But on top of that, they did not include my first 2 years on my first job in their computation. Hence, they deducted a total of 3 years from my work experience. There was no mention in the result why my 2 years was not included in the computation. I am thinking of filing again for reassessment as that 2 years will give me additional 5 points in the EOI. No, I did not get any refund of reassessment fee.


----------



## gracee

jveer said:


> How much time they took to do the correction. I called them today to clear me about difference in dates of the work I actually started and from the date they assessed positive. They admitted to correct it , so how much time they can take , any idea.


It took around 2 months before the result of my reassessment came out.


----------



## jveer

gracee said:


> It took around 2 months before the result of my reassessment came out.


so you filed for reassessment


----------



## jairichi

gracee said:


> They already reduced my experience by 1 year and the reason is "the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation." But on top of that, they did not include my first 2 years on my first job in their computation. Hence, they deducted a total of 3 years from my work experience. There was no mention in the result why my 2 years was not included in the computation. I am thinking of filing again for reassessment as that 2 years will give me additional 5 points in the EOI. No, I did not get any refund of reassessment fee.


Yes, that is strange. I am sure it is a mistake from their side.
General Migration Skills Assessment Appeals - VETASSESS
Appeals

If you are not satisfied with your review result you may lodge an appeal within 28 days of the review outcome. To begin an appeal, download the SRG04 form (46KB pdf) and submit it along with the correct fee payment. When requesting an appeal:
◾you will need to submit a statement explaining why you disagree with the reassessment
◾you cannot change your nominated occupation
◾no additional information will be considered
*◾the fee will only be refunded if your appeal is successful*
◾the outcome of the appeal process is final.


----------



## ajay23888

Hi All, 

I have below queries regarding VETASSESS document to be submitted for Market Research Analyst. I will go one by one as per the website mentioned check-list, 
1. Photo : Will upload passport size.
2. Proof of Identity : 
Mentioned in site :Birth certificate or passport (Passport page must show applicant name, photo and date of birth).
My plan: Will submit only passport , that should work right ? 
3. Change of Name :
In some of my company letter , My name is mentioned as Ajay while in Passport and education docs , it is AJAYKUMAR . I thought there should not be any issue. Right ? If they are come up with query , I can provide with the Affidavit. Right ?
4.Qualitification award cirtificate :
Will submit below : 
MBA Marketing Degree Cirti 
BE Computer Degree cirti 
5. Academic Trasacript :
MBA Marketing - Trascript of one pager +All 4 semester mark-sheet
BE Computer - Trascript of one pager +All 4 semester mark-sheet
6. Employment Evidence :
July 2011 to Sep 2011 - worked in sales of Bharti Airtel (won't submit this as it is only 4 month?) - Should I included this or not, As I don't need this experience to be evaluated and it is non-relevant to the market research analyst. 
Nov 2011 to Present - Have taken a Statutory declaration from my Team leader. So Will submit that along with the Tax document + Payslip ( First and Last only) 
- Here, I have query , Should I include promotional docs+ offer letter and awards here ? If I add those , there will be so many pages. 
7. Resume :
- Will submit resume as per the site ( Should not focussed to much in this , Right ?) 
- Is Resume compulsory ? ACS approved the application with out Resume, Any one who have not submitted resume ?

Final main Query on Preparing Document :
they have mentioned this :If applying online, you'll need to upload and submit high quality colour scans of proof of identity, qualification and employment documents. If you're submitting the documents by mail, please provide high quality colour copies of the required documents along with the signed and completed application form.
Query : 
Only colour scan copy will work ? True copy is not required here ? 
If I am submitting colour scan copy , Should i sign with pen in each of the document as self-attested ?


----------



## jairichi

ajay23888 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have below queries regarding VETASSESS document to be submitted for Market Research Analyst. I will go one by one as per the website mentioned check-list,
> 1. Photo : Will upload passport size.
> 2. Proof of Identity :
> Mentioned in site :Birth certificate or passport (Passport page must show applicant name, photo and date of birth).
> My plan: Will submit only passport , that should work right ?
> 3. Change of Name :
> In some of my company letter , My name is mentioned as Ajay while in Passport and education docs , it is AJAYKUMAR . I thought there should not be any issue. Right ? If they are come up with query , I can provide with the Affidavit. Right ?
> 4.Qualitification award cirtificate :
> Will submit below :
> MBA Marketing Degree Cirti
> BE Computer Degree cirti
> 5. Academic Trasacript :
> MBA Marketing - Trascript of one pager +All 4 semester mark-sheet
> BE Computer - Trascript of one pager +All 4 semester mark-sheet
> 6. Employment Evidence :
> July 2011 to Sep 2011 - worked in sales of Bharti Airtel (won't submit this as it is only 4 month?) - Should I included this or not, As I don't need this experience to be evaluated and it is non-relevant to the market research analyst.
> Nov 2011 to Present - Have taken a Statutory declaration from my Team leader. So Will submit that along with the Tax document + Payslip ( First and Last only)
> - Here, I have query , Should I include promotional docs+ offer letter and awards here ? If I add those , there will be so many pages.
> 7. Resume :
> - Will submit resume as per the site ( Should not focussed to much in this , Right ?)
> - Is Resume compulsory ? ACS approved the application with out Resume, Any one who have not submitted resume ?
> 
> Final main Query on Preparing Document :
> they have mentioned this :If applying online, you'll need to upload and submit high quality colour scans of proof of identity, qualification and employment documents. If you're submitting the documents by mail, please provide high quality colour copies of the required documents along with the signed and completed application form.
> Query :
> Only colour scan copy will work ? True copy is not required here ?
> If I am submitting colour scan copy , Should i sign with pen in each of the document as self-attested ?


2. Yes.
3. Not to worry.
6. Bharti Airtel experience documents not required.
Include offer letter.
7. Provide a resume.
Color scan copies will work. I submitted color scan copies of notarized documents.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## ajay23888

jairichi said:


> 2. Yes.
> 3. Not to worry.
> 6. Bharti Airtel experience documents not required.
> Include offer letter.
> 7. Provide a resume.
> Color scan copies will work. I submitted color scan copies of notarized documents.
> 
> GOOD LUCK.


For 6th: I have only offer letter and relieving letter. Based on that... They will assess that ? Will that give any added advantage because it is only 4 month and it is non-relevant too.hence I am thinking to don't show this experience in my entire visa process. What's your opinion dude ? 
7. That means notary you made right ? They have only mentioned colored copy that's why thought to ask...
No problem ... To reduce any to and fro from vetassess.. I will do colored copy of all and then made true notary copy and then will scan n upload...


----------



## jairichi

ajay23888 said:


> For 6th: I have only offer letter and relieving letter. Based on that... They will assess that ? Will that give any added advantage because it is only 4 month and it is non-relevant too.hence I am thinking to don't show this experience in my entire visa process. What's your opinion dude ?
> 7. That means notary you made right ? They have only mentioned colored copy that's why thought to ask...
> No problem ... To reduce any to and fro from vetassess.. I will do colored copy of all and then made true notary copy and then will scan n upload...


6. You have mistaken my response. No need to provide any document for Airtel if you do not want to get that experience assessed. For the latest experience you can provide as many documents as possible.
7. Yes, notary. It is not mandatory. Since we already had documents notarized we just scanned and loaded them.


----------



## ajay23888

jairichi said:


> 6. You have mistaken my response. No need to provide any document for Airtel if you do not want to get that experience assessed. For the latest experience you can provide as many documents as possible.
> 7. Yes, notary. It is not mandatory. Since we already had documents notarized we just scanned and loaded them.


Thanks dude... All seems to be good now... Will apply vetassess by this weekend


----------



## jairichi

ajay23888 said:


> Thanks dude... All seems to be good now... Will apply vetassess by this weekend


Good luck Ajay.


----------



## shahzaib_raees

Today, My Vetassess Outcome declined on "Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages" due to qualification is not highly relevant, while I am Masters in English. Can Anyone tell the reason and way out.


----------



## dave85

shahzaib_raees said:


> Today, My Vetassess Outcome declined on "Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages" due to qualification is not highly relevant, while I am Masters in English. Can Anyone tell the reason and way out.


A master of English alone does not indicate that you have "teaching components" in your coursework. For example, a M. English can have a predominant coursework in English Literature (e.g., From Shakespeare to post-modern), and this obviously have no relations to Teaching English as a second language. 

You will need to specific what is the exact program, university, and coursework that you did.


----------



## gracee

jairichi said:


> Yes, that is strange. I am sure it is a mistake from their side.
> General Migration Skills Assessment Appeals - VETASSESS
> Appeals
> 
> If you are not satisfied with your review result you may lodge an appeal within 28 days of the review outcome. To begin an appeal, download the SRG04 form (46KB pdf) and submit it along with the correct fee payment. When requesting an appeal:
> ◾you will need to submit a statement explaining why you disagree with the reassessment
> ◾you cannot change your nominated occupation
> ◾no additional information will be considered
> *◾the fee will only be refunded if your appeal is successful*
> ◾the outcome of the appeal process is final.


Thank you. Vetassess has already replied to my query. They did not include the 2 years because it is beyond 10 years from my filing of application. Goodluck to everyone.


----------



## Andr3w

Hi All, first time posting here, but been following this thread with interest as I've had an on-going Vetassess assessment. If it helps with timelines, I submitted my application on *31 Jan 2016*, it was *accepted on 3 Feb*. 12 weeks went by and I didn't hear anything from them so on the 26 Apr I emailed them asking for a status update, on the 27th I had a reply saying my application was in the final stages of assessment and they'd be in contact shortly, then today, *29 April I received a positive outcome*. Vetassess credited my with 1 year short of my actual work experience, citing that it would take 1 year industry experience to gain the necessary skills for my profession (R&D Manager, ANZSCO 132511). That left me with 7.8 years experience, but since their review took 3 months, in reality I now have 8.05 years so will be claiming maximum points.


----------



## jairichi

AndrewG2711 said:


> Hi All, first time posting here, but been following this thread with interest as I've had an on-going Vetassess assessment. If it helps with timelines, I submitted my application on *31 Jan 2016*, it was *accepted on 3 Feb*. 12 weeks went by and I didn't hear anything from them so on the 26 Apr I emailed them asking for a status update, on the 27th I had a reply saying my application was in the final stages of assessment and they'd be in contact shortly, then today, *29 April I received a positive outcome*. Vetassess credited my with 1 year short of my actual work experience, citing that it would take 1 year industry experience to gain the necessary skills for my profession (R&D Manager, ANZSCO 132511). That left me with 7.8 years experience, but since their review took 3 months, in reality I now have 8.05 years so will be claiming maximum points.


I think it is their standard policy to sit not doing anything till applicant/client contacts after 12 weeks and within a week the report is ready.


----------



## jairichi

gracee said:


> Thank you. Vetassess has already replied to my query. They did not include the 2 years because it is beyond 10 years from my filing of application. Goodluck to everyone.


Now it makes sense.


----------



## ajay23888

Hi Today I login to vetassess to apply for Market research Analyst. I have some query with the form. It would be great if any one can support with the same.

1. For each Degree they are asking a stupid query like below -
Were you required to complete any of the following before receiving the qualification??
An internship, supervised practical training or work placement ? A thesis?A major project? 
- Now... I am holding a bachelor of Computer science and Master in Business Administration Degree and in both the degree... Internship and Project work are common , So Do we have to recall that and wriite here again ? or should we skip these all as NO NO NO ?
- Is it going to add any value in experience cut down calculation from there part ? i hope not ,,Right ?
- If I mentioned my 1-1 projects of BE computer and of MBA... After paying a money ... Will they ask for any document ? If yes... Are they (VETASSESS) are that much stupid to verify that detail as well even after we have got the degree ?

2. What docs they will ask to upload ? I have prepared all...
but only Resume and Photograph scan is pending. Both are mandate ?


----------



## jairichi

ajay23888 said:


> Hi Today I login to vetassess to apply for Market research Analyst. I have some query with the form. It would be great if any one can support with the same.
> 
> 1. For each Degree they are asking a stupid query like below -
> Were you required to complete any of the following before receiving the qualification??
> An internship, supervised practical training or work placement ? A thesis?A major project?
> - Now... I am holding a bachelor of Computer science and Master in Business Administration Degree and in both the degree... Internship and Project work are common , So Do we have to recall that and wriite here again ? or should we skip these all as NO NO NO ?
> - Is it going to add any value in experience cut down calculation from there part ? i hope not ,,Right ?
> - If I mentioned my 1-1 projects of BE computer and of MBA... After paying a money ... Will they ask for any document ? If yes... Are they (VETASSESS) are that much stupid to verify that detail as well even after we have got the degree ?
> 
> 2. What docs they will ask to upload ? I have prepared all...
> but only Resume and Photograph scan is pending. Both are mandate ?


1. For my Master's a project work was not mandatory. Though I did a project as mentioned in my resume/CV I did not provide any evidence for that. I hold a PhD degree and apart from my thesis title and PhD degree certificate I did not provide any other evidence.

2. Photo is mandatory (as your report will have a picture of you). Resume is optional. Though I think it is better to provide a resume or CV.


----------



## ajay23888

*Vetassess*

Thanks for response. Just one thing.. At the end... Do we required to send the document by courier ? or online upload is fine. ( some guy have told me that we have to courier them also but that does not make sense to me because ACS was done with out any courier)

- and For Resume , I should prepare in Doc file and then convert to PDF and just upload the same ? Right ? I mean, It should be certified true copy or that is ok for resume if we dont do that ? 








jairichi said:


> 1. For my Master's a project work was not mandatory. Though I did a project as mentioned in my resume/CV I did not provide any evidence for that. I hold a PhD degree and apart from my thesis title and PhD degree certificate I did not provide any other evidence.
> 
> 2. Photo is mandatory (as your report will have a picture of you). Resume is optional. Though I think it is better to provide a resume or CV.


----------



## jairichi

ajay23888 said:


> Thanks for response. Just one thing.. At the end... Do we required to send the document by courier ? or online upload is fine. ( some guy have told me that we have to courier them also but that does not make sense to me because ACS was done with out any courier)
> 
> - and For Resume , I should prepare in Doc file and then convert to PDF and just upload the same ? Right ? I mean, It should be certified true copy or that is ok for resume if we dont do that ?


1. Everything is uploaded online. No need to send any document by post.
2. Yes, a pdf format of resume/CV will be enough. No need for certification.


----------



## flupo2000

Hi all,

I need your insights please. I received my review results from VETASSES and it was negative as per them my job description doesn't match. Let me give you a bit of background here: My title is a Business Development Manager in the past 3 jobs in 7 years and my job duties include marketing activities so as per the advisory service (I paid 180 $ for this service to advise me on my best fit) they advised to apply for Marketing Analyst as there is nothing called Business Development Manager in the occupations' list.
After 6 months from lodging the applications and 5 months of starting processing it, they said no matching. I submitted all the job references with complete relevance to the job descriptions they have and all signed by direct line manager and even my last job is with an Australian organisation in my country.
Their result came after 2 weeks from submitting last document they required which was payslips. 
My question is, 
- did they look only at the titles and didn't read the job description? 
- are they loaded with work so they just took a quick decision? 
- Are they after money so I go for reassessment for 250$ then if no I go for the appeal for 680$?

what do you think? and anyone have an idea about the reassessment? is it done by same assessors or their supervisors? how long it usually take? 

Please advise


----------



## dave85

flupo2000 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your insights please. I received my review results from VETASSES and it was negative as per them my job description doesn't match. Let me give you a bit of background here: My title is a Business Development Manager in the past 3 jobs in 7 years and my job duties include marketing activities so as per the advisory service (I paid 180 $ for this service to advise me on my best fit) they advised to apply for Marketing Analyst as there is nothing called Business Development Manager in the occupations' list.
> After 6 months from lodging the applications and 5 months of starting processing it, they said no matching. I submitted all the job references with complete relevance to the job descriptions they have and all signed by direct line manager and even my last job is with an Australian organisation in my country.
> Their result came after 2 weeks from submitting last document they required which was payslips.
> My question is,
> - did they look only at the titles and didn't read the job description?
> - are they loaded with work so they just took a quick decision?
> - Are they after money so I go for reassessment for 250$ then if no I go for the appeal for 680$?
> 
> what do you think? and anyone have an idea about the reassessment? is it done by same assessors or their supervisors? how long it usually take?
> 
> Please advise


Before saying anything else, your questions are in a bad taste. No, it is unlikely that they only looked at the titles. No, it is unlikely that they are loaded with work. And no, they are not after your money. 

What is the exact reason for the rejection? What were the job roles and duties that you provided?

From your business title, it seemed that 1311xxx ADVERTISING, PUBLIC RELATIONS AND SALES MANAGERS (specifically, 131112 SALES AND MARKETING MANAGER) is a a more appropriate occupation instead of Marketing Analyst. 

I would not advise using the advisory service in the first place. You would have been much better off if you had consulted a migration agent. The skills assessment body for 131112 is AIM, and not Vetassess.


----------



## jairichi

flupo2000 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your insights please. I received my review results from VETASSES and it was negative as per them my job description doesn't match. Let me give you a bit of background here: My title is a Business Development Manager in the past 3 jobs in 7 years and my job duties include marketing activities so as per the advisory service (I paid 180 $ for this service to advise me on my best fit) they advised to apply for Marketing Analyst as there is nothing called Business Development Manager in the occupations' list.
> After 6 months from lodging the applications and 5 months of starting processing it, they said no matching. I submitted all the job references with complete relevance to the job descriptions they have and all signed by direct line manager and even my last job is with an Australian organisation in my country.
> Their result came after 2 weeks from submitting last document they required which was payslips.
> My question is,
> - did they look only at the titles and didn't read the job description?
> - are they loaded with work so they just took a quick decision?
> - Are they after money so I go for reassessment for 250$ then if no I go for the appeal for 680$?
> 
> what do you think? and anyone have an idea about the reassessment? is it done by same assessors or their supervisors? how long it usually take?
> 
> Please advise


I think their 10 to 12 weeks time to complete their assessment is complete nonsense. This is based on my experience. All my documents were pretty straightforward and from reputed educational institutions (education and work). Anyone with a basic knowledge will be able to give a report at the most in 10 days. Instead they took 13.5 weeks and that too only after contacting them after 12 weeks. Look in this forum for people with similar job roles like what you had and have. Look at ANZSCO and see the description provided. These are the two best sources of information.

To make more money they have clubbed points test advice along with skills assessment. Points test advice should be an option and not an integral part of skills assessment. Yes, they are doing shoddy business compared to rest of assessment agencies where the outcome of your application is released in 2 weeks to a month.


----------



## flupo2000

dave85 said:


> Before saying anything else, your questions are in a bad taste. No, it is unlikely that they only looked at the titles. No, it is unlikely that they are loaded with work. And no, they are not after your money.
> 
> What is the exact reason for the rejection? What were the job roles and duties that you provided?
> 
> From your business title, it seemed that 1311xxx ADVERTISING, PUBLIC RELATIONS AND SALES MANAGERS (specifically, 131112 SALES AND MARKETING MANAGER) is a a more appropriate occupation instead of Marketing Analyst.
> 
> I would not advise using the advisory service in the first place. You would have been much better off if you had consulted a migration agent. The skills assessment body for 131112 is AIM, and not Vetassess.


First, thanks for your reply. Second, I don't know what do you mean by "BAD TASTE" ? Third, if you are saying they are not loaded with work, what is your explanation by taking one month from lodging the application to start processing it then another 14 weeks to come up with results? Fourth, can you tell me what is the benefit of Advisory service if I don't follow their advice? Lastly, I'm doing the whole thing with a migration agent


----------



## jairichi

flupo2000 said:


> First, thanks for your reply. Second, I don't know what do you mean by "BAD TASTE" ?
> Third, if you are saying they are not loaded with work, what is your explanation by taking one month from loading the application to processing it then another 14 weeks to come up with results? Fourth, can you tell me what is the benefit of Advisory service if I don't follow their advice? Lastly, I'm doing the whole thing with a migration agent


Did you provide your documents when you requested advisory service? If no then it is not binding. An agent (unless is the best) will be of no help. Just my opinion.


----------



## dave85

flupo2000 said:


> First, thanks for your reply. Second, I don't know what do you mean by "BAD TASTE" ? Third, if you are saying they are not loaded with work, what is your explanation by taking one month from lodging the application to start processing it then another 14 weeks to come up with results? Fourth, can you tell me what is the benefit of Advisory service if I don't follow their advice? Lastly, I'm doing the whole thing with a migration agent


Your questions are more akin to accusations and that you are insinuating that Vetassess have treated you unfairly. This is a rather undesirable attitude to have.

And, you should "sack" your migration agent. One of the specializations for 131112 SALES AND MARKETING MANAGER is Business Development Manager. 

Obviously, your agent has not been advising you well. For example, if I need a skills assessment for a teacher or doctor, Vetassess is the last place I will seek any sort of advice from.


----------



## flupo2000

jairichi said:


> Did you provide your documents when you requested advisory service? If no then it is not binding. An agent (unless is the best) will be of no help. Just my opinion.


When I requested the advisory service I submitted CV and all relevant documents used with the original application later


----------



## jairichi

flupo2000 said:


> When I requested the advisory service I submitted CV and all relevant documents used with the original application later


That will be so frustrating for you when you have paid and submitted all documents for advisory service to suggest you with an occupation. Then later during actual assessment they give you a negative one. Feel sorry for you.


----------



## salahalgadi

It is really sad to hear that and hope you could find some other way to overtake


----------



## Sanket kumar

*Landscape Architect*

Hello guys,
I am an Architect and i applied for Landscape Architect in vetassess... i just wanted to know, what is the ratio of positive result


----------



## Junaijo

Hi Jairichi, you got excellent results in PTE. I have been doing PTE and have been getting 65+ in all papers but Speaking consistently. In speaking I am getting 57, 58, 59. I am puzzled as I got 24 in TOEFL speaking and Band 8 and 7.5 in IELTS speaking. Do you have any tips on how to get 65+ in PTE speaking?

Would appreciate your reply.


----------



## jairichi

Junaijo said:


> Hi Jairichi, you got excellent results in PTE. I have been doing PTE and have been getting 65+ in all papers but Speaking consistently. In speaking I am getting 57, 58, 59. I am puzzled as I got 24 in TOEFL speaking and Band 8 and 7.5 in IELTS speaking. Do you have any tips on how to get 65+ in PTE speaking?
> 
> Would appreciate your reply.


Thank you. I gave my IELTS and got 8 and 8.5 in all. PTE was taken by my spouse. I will share her tips as a private email to you. Also, please go through this forum. There is a dedicated PTE thread where you can get loads of information, more than what my spouse has to say. Good luck.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/672738-pte-exam-851.html#post9525130


----------



## jairichi

Sanket kumar said:


> Hello guys,
> I am an Architect and i applied for Landscape Architect in vetassess... i just wanted to know, what is the ratio of positive result


I bet no one in this world except for VETASSESS (if they are willing) will be able to tell you that.


----------



## deepak251513

Sanket kumar said:


> Hello guys,
> I am an Architect and i applied for Landscape Architect in vetassess... i just wanted to know, what is the ratio of positive result


*Nobody here is from Immigration Department... ha ha ha ha ha
wait for your turn as yours is same case of mine. but mine isnt landscape architect..*


----------



## Sanket kumar

Hi jairichi, 
I just want to know that anyone here got positive result from vetassess in landscape architect cause i dont think AACA will give me positive as its totally unpredictable. So i recently applied for vetassess so is there any hope?


----------



## ajay23888

*VETASSESS GST execption DOC*

Now I need to provide Supporting evidence for : claim of GST (if applicable) - ( No words for this agency VETASSESS ...........)

Can any one provide the letter which was approved by them?

If I submit the credit card statement , Will it work ? 
I am planning to write on 20rs stamp and make a affidevit for the same. Will it work ? 

Could you please help me with content ? 

I have searched below content , but looking for any content which already have been apporved by them,

"STATUTORY DECLARATION
I, ABC [NAME], being duly sworn, make oath and make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 (Commonwealth of Australia) as follows:

“I am not in Australia at the time of making this Skill Assessment Under GSM Application to Vetassess and that the statement is true”

The above facts are true and declare same on sole affirmation.

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

Declared at: Ahmedabad Dated: ________
__________________
NAME"




Regards,
-Ajay







Sanket kumar said:


> Hi jairichi,
> I just want to know that anyone here got positive result from vetassess in landscape architect cause i dont think AACA will give me positive as its totally unpredictable. So i recently applied for vetassess so is there any hope?


----------



## jairichi

ajay23888 said:


> Now I need to provide Supporting evidence for : claim of GST (if applicable) - ( No words for this agency VETASSESS ...........)
> 
> Can any one provide the letter which was approved by them?
> 
> If I submit the credit card statement , Will it work ?
> I am planning to write on 20rs stamp and make a affidevit for the same. Will it work ?
> 
> Could you please help me with content ?
> 
> I have searched below content , but looking for any content which already have been apporved by them,
> 
> "STATUTORY DECLARATION
> I, ABC [NAME], being duly sworn, make oath and make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 (Commonwealth of Australia) as follows:
> 
> “I am not in Australia at the time of making this Skill Assessment Under GSM Application to Vetassess and that the statement is true”
> 
> The above facts are true and declare same on sole affirmation.
> 
> I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.
> 
> Declared at: Ahmedabad Dated: ________
> __________________
> NAME"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> -Ajay



What makes them think you are in Australia? Do you think any latest government utility bills in your name shows that you are outside Australia might help?


----------



## jairichi

Sanket kumar said:


> Hi jairichi,
> I just want to know that anyone here got positive result from vetassess in landscape architect cause i dont think AACA will give me positive as its totally unpredictable. So i recently applied for vetassess so is there any hope?


Sanket, VETASSESS is also unpredictable. If your education and occupation (job description/role) fits the ANZSCO code description of your occupation then your chances of getting a positive assessment is higher. This opinion is a general view.


----------



## deepak251513

Sanket kumar said:


> Hi jairichi,
> I just want to know that anyone here got positive result from vetassess in landscape architect cause i dont think AACA will give me positive as its totally unpredictable. So i recently applied for vetassess so is there any hope?


*heyy sanket, sorry to jump in between bro. i saw your code in anzsco, it shows VETASSESS only in assessing authority... *


----------



## Sanket kumar

@deepakvekariya yes i know. As so many ppl got negetive result from AACA, so we also put file for landscape architect in VETASSESS.


----------



## deepak251513

Sanket kumar said:


> @deepakvekariya yes i know. As so many ppl got negetive result from AACA, so we also put file for landscape architect in VETASSESS.


*no bro. my point was. DIBP doesnt mention AACA as assessing body for Landscape Architect. so it was of no use giving to AACA for Assessment.*


----------



## ajay23888

*Vetassess*

Yes Jairichi, 

We can show them those kind of things... but as per their instruction, They might not consider that as a valid proof. Hence, To be at safe side , I have already made an Statutory declaration as per the above specified content. Just added the address as well. 

Some of might have suggested that... We can show him HR Benefited letter of company, but there can be possibility that they are exactly looking for the words what they have mentioned. I don't have much time and I dont want to waste time in To-and-fro from VETASSESS. Have uploaded all the correct doc in first go yesterday night 4.30am....
Even if I had a scan copy of all... It took 3-4 hours for me to upload doc... Very long imformation I have uploaded. Now.. If they call for any more doc , I need to call Police and have to file case for harassment  GOD.... VETASSESS have to be fast this time...

Submitted vetassess for Market Research Analyst: 9th May 2016
Lodged on : 10th May 2016

Regards,
-Ajay






jairichi said:


> What makes them think you are in Australia? Do you think any latest government utility bills in your name shows that you are outside Australia might help?


----------



## jairichi

ajay23888 said:


> Yes Jairichi,
> 
> We can show them those kind of things... but as per their instruction, They might not consider that as a valid proof. Hence, To be at safe side , I have already made an Statutory declaration as per the above specified content. Just added the address as well.
> 
> Some of might have suggested that... We can show him HR Benefited letter of company, but there can be possibility that they are exactly looking for the words what they have mentioned. I don't have much time and I dont want to waste time in To-and-fro from VETASSESS. Have uploaded all the correct doc in first go yesterday night 4.30am....
> Even if I had a scan copy of all... It took 3-4 hours for me to upload doc... Very long imformation I have uploaded. Now.. If they call for any more doc , I need to call Police and have to file case for harassment  GOD.... VETASSESS have to be fast this time...
> 
> Submitted vetassess for Market Research Analyst: 9th May 2016
> Lodged on : 10th May 2016
> 
> Regards,
> -Ajay


Yes Ajay, it makes sense to provide in whatever format they want. It is 10 to 12 weeks plus of their processing time to get a report unless you are one of the luckiest one. Good luck.

Looks like you are taking the same route as me by having your spouse as primary applicant for the same ANZSCO code.


----------



## aussiedream333

I have received a *positive Skills Assessment from VETASSESS *for my nominated occupation of Marketing Specialist (ANZSCO Code: 225113). The occupation is on the CSOL List and the NT

Migration Occupation List.

The following is mentioned by them in the letter:

Employment assessed: 1. Assistant Manager - Brand, xxxx xxxx India Private Limited (11/2014

to 10/2015). The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.

Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive

Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the

requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.

However in the Points Test Advice they have mentioned:

1. From 11/2015 to 01/2016, Assistant Manager - Brand, xxxx xxxx India Private Limited, India

Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice: 11/2015

Number of years assessed positively: 0.3

The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in the

above calculation:

1. From 11/2014 to 10/2015, Assistant Manager - Brand, xxxx xxxx India Private Limited, India

As the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the

nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation.

It would be appreciated if you could clarify whether I satisfy the requirement of having 1 year full time employment and am eligible to apply for NT migration. I am currently working as Deputy Manager - Marketing with a different organization. I am not sure whether I should go ahead with this application or wait till November, gain the 2 years of experience and file for re-assessment with Vetassess. My sister is already in Darwin on a 489 visa and she confirmed from one of the officials that I need 2 years of experience minimum as the first year of post qualification experience is not considered. When I wrote to them, they are asking me to apply and then they will determine my eligibility. I am so confused. I don't wish to be rejected and then become in-eligible to apply for State Nomination again. NT is the only state that has Marketing Specialist listed in their State List.

Please share your inputs or advice on the next course of action I should be taking. I am applying on my own, so any help from this forum is very appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## jairichi

aussiedream333 said:


> I have received a *positive Skills Assessment from VETASSESS *for my nominated occupation of Marketing Specialist (ANZSCO Code: 225113). The occupation is on the CSOL List and the NT
> 
> Migration Occupation List.
> 
> The following is mentioned by them in the letter:
> 
> Employment assessed: 1. Assistant Manager - Brand, xxxx xxxx India Private Limited (11/2014
> 
> to 10/2015). The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
> 
> Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
> 
> Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the
> 
> requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.
> 
> However in the Points Test Advice they have mentioned:
> 
> 1. From 11/2015 to 01/2016, Assistant Manager - Brand, xxxx xxxx India Private Limited, India
> 
> Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice: 11/2015
> 
> Number of years assessed positively: 0.3
> 
> The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in the
> 
> above calculation:
> 
> 1. From 11/2014 to 10/2015, Assistant Manager - Brand, xxxx xxxx India Private Limited, India
> 
> As the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the
> 
> nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation.
> 
> It would be appreciated if you could clarify whether I satisfy the requirement of having 1 year full time employment and am eligible to apply for NT migration. I am currently working as Deputy Manager - Marketing with a different organization. I am not sure whether I should go ahead with this application or wait till November, gain the 2 years of experience and file for re-assessment with Vetassess. My sister is already in Darwin on a 489 visa and she confirmed from one of the officials that I need 2 years of experience minimum as the first year of post qualification experience is not considered. When I wrote to them, they are asking me to apply and then they will determine my eligibility. I am so confused. I don't wish to be rejected and then become in-eligible to apply for State Nomination again. NT is the only state that has Marketing Specialist listed in their State List.
> 
> Please share your inputs or advice on the next course of action I should be taking. I am applying on my own, so any help from this forum is very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

My interpretation is that you can claim only 0.3 years of work experience as they have used the 1 year (11/2014 to 10/2015) work experience to be used to determine the date from which you are deemed skilled. This will be a guidance for you to file an EOI accordingly and for DIBP. I do not know how it works with NT.


----------



## ajay23888

*Plan By June 2016*

Yes I am trying to get the same route like you... 
but... small issue with the English part for spouse 
She can crack the IELTS/PTE with 6 each... but 7 each in IELTS/PTE seems to be tuff for her. Hence, I need to pitch and have to found some other way also....

By end of June 2016,
We are planning to crack IELTS/PTE and expecting below achievable points :
My EOI ( by 30th June 2016) : Market Research Analyst 30(AGE)+15(Education)+5(work exp)+10(PTE)+5(partner skill)+5 state sponsorship = 70 points.
Spouse EOI ( by 30th June 2016) : Software Engineer 30(AGE)+15(EDUCATION)+10(Work)+0(IELTS)+5(partner skill)+5 state sponsorship
=65 points.

Thinking to apply for only NSW... whoever got first invitation will be the main applicant.
Any Advice sir ?




jairichi said:


> Yes Ajay, it makes sense to provide in whatever format they want. It is 10 to 12 weeks plus of their processing time to get a report unless you are one of the luckiest one. Good luck.
> 
> Looks like you are taking the same route as me by having your spouse as primary applicant for the same ANZSCO code.


----------



## ajay23888

Hi all, 

My VETASSESS timeline :
Submitted : 9th May 2016
Lodged : 10th May 2016
In process : 12th May 2016

Is that faster or...... may I expect 2-3 month like all others ? what are the stages of VETASSESS? 
I am just comparing with the ACS... is there any stage for VETASSESS ?


----------



## jairichi

ajay23888 said:


> Yes I am trying to get the same route like you...
> but... small issue with the English part for spouse
> She can crack the IELTS/PTE with 6 each... but 7 each in IELTS/PTE seems to be tuff for her. Hence, I need to pitch and have to found some other way also....
> 
> By end of June 2016,
> We are planning to crack IELTS/PTE and expecting below achievable points :
> My EOI ( by 30th June 2016) : Market Research Analyst 30(AGE)+15(Education)+5(work exp)+10(PTE)+5(partner skill)+5 state sponsorship = 70 points.
> Spouse EOI ( by 30th June 2016) : Software Engineer 30(AGE)+15(EDUCATION)+10(Work)+0(IELTS)+5(partner skill)+5 state sponsorship
> =65 points.
> 
> Thinking to apply for only NSW... whoever got first invitation will be the main applicant.
> Any Advice sir ?


Ajay, it is a good plan. For IELTS/PTE aim for band 8. Nothing wrong in aiming higher and working towards that. If your spouse gets 70 points using points from IELTS/PTE you can get invitation for 189 visa. That will give you more flexibility. Encourage spouse and support her during her English test preparation (I am sure you are already doing this). Your approach is kind of what my spouse and I have planned. Using her as primary applicant apply for 189 and me as primary applicant file for 190. Before I could get my VETASSESS report God blessed us with 189 invitation and we are in the last step of visa process. Good luck yaar.

And, do not call me sir. It is so formal and not required at all.


----------



## jairichi

ajay23888 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My VETASSESS timeline :
> Submitted : 9th May 2016
> Lodged : 10th May 2016
> In process : 12th May 2016
> 
> Is that faster or...... may I expect 2-3 month like all others ? what are the stages of VETASSESS?
> I am just comparing with the ACS... is there any stage for VETASSESS ?


10 to 12 weeks plus Ajay. You will be one of the luckiest if your report comes earlier. Unfortunately no stages of status updates like ACS.


----------



## ajay23888

*Plan By June 2016*

Frankly tell you.... I have told 'sir' word to any one from past 4 years. I work with TCS where even a CEO is being called by first name. 

I don't know how I typed that word ? 

Regards,
-Ajay



jairichi said:


> Ajay, it is a good plan. For IELTS/PTE aim for band 8. Nothing wrong in aiming higher and working towards that. If your spouse gets 70 points using points from IELTS/PTE you can get invitation for 189 visa. That will give you more flexibility. Encourage spouse and support her during her English test preparation (I am sure you are already doing this). Your approach is kind of what my spouse and I have planned. Using her as primary applicant apply for 189 and me as primary applicant file for 190. Before I could get my VETASSESS report God blessed us with 189 invitation and we are in the last step of visa process. Good luck yaar.
> 
> And, do not call me sir. It is so formal and not required at all.


----------



## jairichi

ajay23888 said:


> Frankly tell you.... I have told 'sir' word to any one from past 4 years. I work with TCS where even a CEO is being called by first name.
> 
> I don't know how I typed that word ?
> 
> Regards,
> -Ajay


Ha ha. That is funny...I have not used that word for the past 10 years or more after leaving India


----------



## vasanthkurup

Hi all,

Am a newbie in this forum.

I applied for skill assessment on 25th of February 2016 for Code 133111 (Importer Exporter). Yesterday after 10 weeks, they asked for my Company's Registration certificate, Organisation Chart and Tax papers. As am an employee, I cant get the registration certificate of my company as its against the company policy. I checked with my agent and he advised me to send an email to vetassess stating that I cant provide company registration as its against the company policy. 
will that work ?? I have prepared organisation chart and tax documents which i uploaded on to their website.

Any advice will be appreciable.

Regards,

Vasanth


----------



## jairichi

vasanthkurup said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Am a newbie in this forum.
> 
> I applied for skill assessment on 25th of February 2016 for Code 133111 (Importer Exporter). Yesterday after 10 weeks, they asked for my Company's Registration certificate, Organisation Chart and Tax papers. As am an employee, I cant get the registration certificate of my company as its against the company policy. I checked with my agent and he advised me to send an email to vetassess stating that I cant provide company registration as its against the company policy.
> will that work ?? I have prepared organisation chart and tax documents which i uploaded on to their website.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciable.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vasanth


If you cannot get it then you have to state so. Do you have any other option? If I was you I would try to get a statement from employer that they are not willing to share the registration certificate as a matter of company's policy. This is purely my opinion.


----------



## vasanthkurup

thanks jairichi.

will try to get a letter from my employer.

lets see.


----------



## jairichi

vasanthkurup said:


> thanks jairichi.
> 
> will try to get a letter from my employer.
> 
> lets see.


I think by doing so it will look more authentic for VETASSESS. Just give a try and see if others have faced a situation like this and how they addressed the issue.


----------



## vasanthkurup

jairichi said:


> I think by doing so it will look more authentic for VETASSESS. Just give a try and see if others have faced a situation like this and how they addressed the issue.


yeah. will be doing that too. 

Will they take more time to give an outcome after asking for additional documents?


----------



## jairichi

vasanthkurup said:


> yeah. will be doing that too.
> 
> Will they take more time to give an outcome after asking for additional documents?


Sorry Vasanth. I have no idea. Since they asked documents not specific to your job duties I think it might be quick. But, in my opinion VETASSESS are notoriously famous for delaying final reports to applicants even with no reason to justify their delay.

Good luck.


----------



## vasanthkurup

jairichi said:


> Sorry Vasanth. I have no idea. Since they asked documents not specific to your job duties I think it might be quick. But, in my opinion VETASSESS are notoriously famous for delaying final reports to applicants even with no reason to justify their delay.
> 
> Good luck.


yeah. fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:

This waiting period is so terrible.


----------



## ushi86

Hi there,

I had the same situation. I had 30 months total experience out of which 2 years were deducted and I was assessed suitable for just 6 months.

I was also planning to apply for NT SS. Even I wrote to NT migration team and they advised me they will only consider my 6 months experience. So I am just waiting to complete my one year experience. I hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## ushi86

aussiedream333 said:


> I have received a *positive Skills Assessment from VETASSESS *for my nominated occupation of Marketing Specialist (ANZSCO Code: 225113). The occupation is on the CSOL List and the NT
> 
> Migration Occupation List.
> 
> The following is mentioned by them in the letter:
> 
> Employment assessed: 1. Assistant Manager - Brand, xxxx xxxx India Private Limited (11/2014
> 
> to 10/2015). The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
> 
> Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
> 
> Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the
> 
> requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.
> 
> However in the Points Test Advice they have mentioned:
> 
> 1. From 11/2015 to 01/2016, Assistant Manager - Brand, xxxx xxxx India Private Limited, India
> 
> Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice: 11/2015
> 
> Number of years assessed positively: 0.3
> 
> The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in the
> 
> above calculation:
> 
> 1. From 11/2014 to 10/2015, Assistant Manager - Brand, xxxx xxxx India Private Limited, India
> 
> As the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the
> 
> nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation.
> 
> It would be appreciated if you could clarify whether I satisfy the requirement of having 1 year full time employment and am eligible to apply for NT migration. I am currently working as Deputy Manager - Marketing with a different organization. I am not sure whether I should go ahead with this application or wait till November, gain the 2 years of experience and file for re-assessment with Vetassess. My sister is already in Darwin on a 489 visa and she confirmed from one of the officials that I need 2 years of experience minimum as the first year of post qualification experience is not considered. When I wrote to them, they are asking me to apply and then they will determine my eligibility. I am so confused. I don't wish to be rejected and then become in-eligible to apply for State Nomination again. NT is the only state that has Marketing Specialist listed in their State List.
> 
> Please share your inputs or advice on the next course of action I should be taking. I am applying on my own, so any help from this forum is very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there,

I had the same situation. I had 30 months total experience out of which 2 years were deducted and I was assessed suitable for just 6 months.

I was also planning to apply for NT SS. Even I wrote to NT migration team and they advised me they will only consider my 6 months experience. So I am just waiting to complete my one year experience. I hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## rashu_05

*Body Corporate Manager*

Hi There,

I have a quick question: My friend is working as a body corporate manager in Auckland since 2010. He wants to migrate to Australia and after a bit of research he found that he may be able to through ANZCO 612112-property manager(since body corporate manager is a specialisation under property manager).

Could someone please confirm if he can apply through the above?

Many Thanks,
Rashmi


----------



## Kinni23

Hello guys 
Could anyone please help me... My brother submitted his VETASSESS application in NOV 2015 through an agent but he didn't receive any outcome as yet.
Do you guys have any idea how long does it take for medical field related application to assess ?
Thanks


----------



## dave85

Kinni23 said:


> Hello guys
> Could anyone please help me... My brother submitted his VETASSESS application in NOV 2015 through an agent but he didn't receive any outcome as yet.
> Do you guys have any idea how long does it take for medical field related application to assess ?
> Thanks


Sounds like a long time, even by usual Vetassess standards. Your brother can contact Vetasses directly if he wants to find out on his own.


----------



## rashu_05

*Body corporate Manager*

Hi There,

My friend has 5years of experience as a body corporate manager. Is he eligible to apply through ANSCO 612112-Property Manager since body corporate manager is a specialisation under property manager.

I look forward to your replies.

Regards,
Rashmi


----------



## Kinni23

dave85 said:


> Kinni23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys
> Could anyone please help me... My brother submitted his VETASSESS application in NOV 2015 through an agent but he didn't receive any outcome as yet.
> Do you guys have any idea how long does it take for medical field related application to assess ?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a long time, even by usual Vetassess standards. Your brother can contact Vetasses directly if he wants to find out on his own.
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave for your response. But the thing is his application is submitted by an agent, so all he got with him is an application reference number only and to track the application one should have the login details available. 
Is their any other way he could check his application status with VETASSESS ?
Thanks


----------



## dave85

Kinni23 said:


> Thanks Dave for your response. But the thing is his application is submitted by an agent, so all he got with him is an application reference number only and to track the application one should have the login details available.
> Is their any other way he could check his application status with VETASSESS ?
> Thanks


Just email or phone Vetassess directly to ask. Quote the application reference and once his identity is verified, he can ask about the application. 

Just give a good reason why you are calling, e.g., dismissing the migration agent, etc.


----------



## Kinni23

dave85 said:


> Kinni23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave for your response. But the thing is his application is submitted by an agent, so all he got with him is an application reference number only and to track the application one should have the login details available.
> Is their any other way he could check his application status with VETASSESS ?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Just email or phone Vetassess directly to ask. Quote the application reference and once his identity is verified, he can ask about the application.
> 
> Just give a good reason why you are calling, e.g., dismissing the migration agent, etc.
Click to expand...

Much thanks for your help dear.


----------



## vasanthkurup

Hi all.

After 11 weeks of waiting, today I got my Vetassess result and its positive!!!!

Best of luck to all the candidates out there.

Regards,

Vasanth


----------



## Kinni23

vasanthkurup said:


> Hi all.
> 
> After 11 weeks of waiting, today I got my Vetassess result and its positive!!!!
> 
> Best of luck to all the candidates out there.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vasanth


Hey congratulations... Did they (VETASSESS) verify your employment with employer ?


----------



## vasanthkurup

Kinni23 said:


> Hey congratulations... Did they (VETASSESS) verify your employment with employer ?



Thanks Kinni,

Yeah they did employment verification. They sent an *emai*l to my boss confirming my employment and asked him to answer few questions regarding my employment with the company.


----------



## viku

*Please suggest*



vasanthkurup said:


> Hi all.
> 
> After 11 weeks of waiting, today I got my Vetassess result and its positive!!!!
> 
> Best of luck to all the candidates out there.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vasanth



Congratulation  And please provide me some information: 

What type of extra documents they asked you to upload, and is this compulsory to upload a SEALED TRANSCRIPT for graduation ??


----------



## Randilg

can i get assessed for multiple occupations without having to pay seperatly?


----------



## mahmin

Do anybody guid abt branch manager category
Presently it is closed. Will it open in future or any probability

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## jairichi

mahmin said:


> Do anybody guid abt branch manager category
> Presently it is closed. Will it open in future or any probability
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Only Australia immigration authorities will know.


----------



## vasanthkurup

viku said:


> Congratulation  And please provide me some information:
> 
> What type of extra documents they asked you to upload, and is this compulsory to upload a SEALED TRANSCRIPT for graduation ??


Hi Viku,

They asked for my Company's registration, IE Code, Organisation Chart and my tax Documents. Company registration certificate and IE Code I couldn't arrange as its against my company policy to issue to en employee. I submitted Organisation Chart and Tax documents. Also a letter from my company that they cant issue the said documents.

No, I uploaded colour scanned copies of all my educational certificates and mark sheet.

Regards, 

Vasanth


----------



## hohogogo

Hello Guys,
we filed vetassess re-assessment for CPM on 29-12-2015
Lodged 04-01-2016 and till now nothing just in progress
we contacted our agent several and several of times and they mailed/called and they replayed back "in progress" 
we are waiting for about 21 weeks now and it feel bad to wait all that time 
any one have any idea or similar situation

thanks in advance


----------



## jairichi

hohogogo said:


> Hello Guys,
> we filed vetassess re-assessment for CPM on 29-12-2015
> Lodged 04-01-2016 and till now nothing just in progress
> we contacted our agent several and several of times and they mailed/called and they replayed back "in progress"
> we are waiting for about 21 weeks now and it feel bad to wait all that time
> any one have any idea or similar situation
> 
> thanks in advance


If you have your file reference number call VETASSESS directly. I am not sure it will work but give a try.


----------



## Kinni23

Hello friends,

Please help me to get an idea of VETASSESS experience deduction thing.
My husband started working as a customer service manager after graduation as a full time employee.
While he was in the last semester of graduation he worked part time employee with same company and under similar designation. This job was in India. He worked there for 1 year and 3 months after completing his graduation.
After that he did his MBA from uk. In uk too he worked with a company as customer service manager for 4 years.
First 2 years while he was studying MBA his working hours were 20 per week and later on he got post study work permit for 2 years and continued his employment with same employer, this time it was a full time work.

Then his permit got expired and he came back to India. Now he's working as a deputy manager in a private bank from last 10 months.

His total experience is 6 years and 4 months including part time paid work min 20 hours per week.

Now I wonder how many years of work VETASSESS will deduct. Only 6 months of work experience he obtained before completing his graduation. Rest of his experience must be after minimum qualification required.
Anyone have an idea how many years or months VETASSESS could deduct.
Thanks guys


----------



## Vivek134214

vutla9992 said:


> Vivek134214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am applying for the community worker 411711 and it is availabe in NT- subclass 190 and 489. I am qualifying for Subclass 489 Visa. Now I don't know which option to choose.[/Q
> 
> subclass 190 is always better than 489, 489 is not a PR visa, it is a provisional PR and need to fulfill some requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> My current employer has received a verification call 3 days ago but my previous employer has not received any call. Does that mean that they will issue result out rightly or it is normal that they take time to verify to the past and present employees?
> 
> My consultant told me that I and my previous employer, both of us will receive call and if you do not get any result up to one month then they will visit me physically to conduct interview.
> 
> How soon they issue result after varifying all the details? I have provided every single thing from reference letter to salary slip and tax documents too.
> 
> Please share your experience, I am very confused whether I should call them about my assessment status or keep on waiting????
> 
> 
> Assessment filed on: 19/02/2016
Click to expand...


----------



## alexdegzy

Vivek134214 said:


> vutla9992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> 
> 
> My current employer has received a verification call 3 days ago but my previous employer has not received any call. Does that mean that they will issue result out rightly or it is normal that they take time to verify to the past and present employees?
> 
> 
> 
> My consultant told me that I and my previous employer, both of us will receive call and if you do not get any result up to one month then they will visit me physically to conduct interview.
> 
> 
> 
> How soon they issue result after varifying all the details? I have provided every single thing from reference letter to salary slip and tax documents too.
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your experience, I am very confused whether I should call them about my assessment status or keep on waiting????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assessment filed on: 19/02/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case only one of my previous employer replied the verification email .The other employer later mentioned it few weeks after I had got a positive assessment , he Claimed he missed the mail earlier on. Anyway I got a positive outcome .
> My feeling is if they can verify with one employer that should be ok ,unless there are other specifics or unclear issues they might want cleared with the other employer ,in that case they might persist or insist on the verification .
> I think you should get the outcome few days later after the verification .Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## smsingh13

I am an Architect by profession. I am self employed from the last 15 years. I want to get myself assessed for CSOL : 312112 (Building Associate). I do not a have chain of regular letters from my clients showing my regular work although i am getting regular income in my Business bank account. what is the way forward. plz advise


----------



## smsingh13

smsingh13 said:


> I am an Architect by profession. I am self employed from the last 15 years. I want to get myself assessed for CSOL : 312112 (Building Associate). I do not a have chain of regular letters from my clients showing my regular work although i am getting regular income in my Business bank account. what is the way forward. plz advise


This is for my friend


----------



## jairichi

smsingh13 said:


> I am an Architect by profession. I am self employed from the last 15 years. I want to get myself assessed for CSOL : 312112 (Building Associate). I do not a have chain of regular letters from my clients showing my regular work although i am getting regular income in my Business bank account. what is the way forward. plz advise


What you have mentioned is supplementary evidence and optional according to VETASSESS website.

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations/required-documents

c) Supplementary employment evidence - optional for all applicants

In addition to the above required evidence of employment you may provide other evidence of employment to support your application such as:

licence or registration documents and details of the requirements for obtaining the licence or registration
organisation chart (on company letterhead) highlighting your duties
evidence of professional development completed during your employment
prizes/certificates or other forms of commendation
if you were self-employed, contracts with clients or suppliers
if you were self-employed, statements from clients that state the name of your business, the position you held and the business that was conducted by you (e.g. title of project, duration, tasks completed).


----------



## ajay23888

Congrats for your Grant........ Jairichi


----------



## cloudzo147

Hi,
I am a newbie, happy to join our community.
I submitted my application to Vetassess since 03/Mar/2016.
On 26/May/2016, it is 12 week time sharp then I sent an email directly to the Vetassess officer to ask for update of my application. 
Immediately, I received an notification email to request additional submission of the Master transcript (actually I did post but lack of some main pages). I did submit right away. On the next day, I received a interview call from a Vetassess officer. He did ask a lot about my experiences and tasks at work. It lasted more than 20 mins. Some questions were quite tricky that I was not so confident about my performance in the interview.
Until now, it is 3 days after a verification call and additional document submission and I received not any further feedbacks/updates from them. 
It is really a painful waiting, espectially at the moment when i was counting down for nearly 3 months. 
Coulld anyone advise me how long does it usually take to receive the final outcome after those follow-up checking.
Any of your sharing should be so helpful to me now.
Thanks & regards,
Sue


----------



## odunayo

Hi hi, I'm odunayo
I am about applying for agricultural consultant assessment with vetasses. Pls can anyone help me go through my statement of service? I'm an extension agent with my local government in nigeria. Thanks.
Ccsnl @ Alexdegzy


----------



## odunayo

Good day sir Alexdegzy, pls can you help me with a look at my statement of service before I lodge my application? Thanks. I work as an agriculture extension agent with a local government in nigeria.


----------



## alexdegzy

odunayo said:


> Good day sir Alexdegzy, pls can you help me with a look at my statement of service before I lodge my application? Thanks. I work as an agriculture extension agent with a local government in nigeria.




Send me a private message with the details of the required assistance 

Cheers


----------



## odunayo

alexdegzy said:


> Send me a private message with the details of the required assistance
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the reply sir' ,pls I'm new here . Can't find where I can send you a private message . I'll appreciate if you can send to me


----------



## jairichi

ajay23888 said:


> Congrats for your Grant........ Jairichi


Thanks Ajay23888


----------



## alexdegzy

odunayo said:


> Thank you for the reply sir' ,pls I'm new here . Can't find where I can send you a private message . I'll appreciate if you can send to me




It seems you can't receive PM either as I've tried to send u to no avail,possibly because you just joined. I think you need to post a certain no of messages to be able to send and receive PM. 

I'd suggest you post more or contribute more on other threads to break the barrier or you can describe the issues here all the same ... All the best.


----------



## odunayo

alexdegzy said:


> It seems you can't receive PM either as I've tried to send u to no avail,possibly because you just joined. I think you need to post a certain no of messages to be able to send and receive PM.
> 
> I'd suggest you post more or contribute more on other threads to break the barrier or you can describe the issues here all the same ... All the best.


Thank you sir. I will soon reach an active member.


----------



## Ozziescientist

Hi everyone, hoping to submit my EOI within the next 2-3 weeks, but waiting for Vetassess. Put application in on 14 April, and have not had any communication from their side yet. Hope that I get a positive result soon. Joining this group so that I can begin the wait with everyone else and offer support as we all make this journey together. Hoping everything will move quickly. I am applying as a biotechnologist, anzsco code 1234-14. My points are as follows: 


Age-30
Education-20
Experience -5
English - 20 (scored 200+ for each module of Cambridge Advanced English)
QLD 190 visa - 5

total points: 80 including SS


----------



## Vivek134214

Ozziescientist said:


> Hi everyone, hoping to submit my EOI within the next 2-3 weeks, but waiting for Vetassess. Put application in on 14 April, and have not had any communication from their side yet. Hope that I get a positive result soon. Joining this group so that I can begin the wait with everyone else and offer support as we all make this journey together. Hoping everything will move quickly. I am applying as a biotechnologist, anzsco code 1234-14. My points are as follows:
> 
> 
> Age-30
> Education-20
> Experience -5
> English - 20 (scored 200+ for each module of Cambridge Advanced English)
> QLD 190 visa - 5
> 
> total points: 80 including SS


Hey Ozziescientist, 

Welcome to the forum! 

I think it will take some time as I have not yet received the assessment result from Vetassess, I submitted my Vetassess on 19th of February and still awaiting for the result. Let me share that Vetasses processing time is 60 working days from the date of application.

I wish you good luck and hope everyone gets their result positive and in time.

Cheers
Vivek.


----------



## Cacii

My sister applied as Architectural Draftsperson in Vetassess on 8 March 2016, still no answer from them. They haven't requested any documents so far (although she had sent everything she had). 
This is so frustrating, you pay a lot of money and they don't even respect the time frame of 12 weeks.


----------



## vutla9992

Hi ozzayscientist, did you studied in Australia, I am also a Biotechnologist, but right now no state is opened for this occupation, I got my VET report in hand since 4 months and lodged EOI( 65 points), still waiting, is there any other way to apply although there is no state is opened


----------



## Cacii

Hi, have you checked Tasmania?


----------



## ajay23888

*VETASSESS_Emailing impact ?*

Vetassess applied on 10th May 2016. Not received any communication yet. Is it good approach to mail them if they need any more doc ? Are they are more superior then Australian VISA Department. even they answer us in 2 month. 
Why VETASSESS don't understand that they are proving service and it should not take this much time as ACS and other (considered that as competitors) are very effective in present world. 
If any one have approached to by email and if he received the result faster. Please update me , I want to mail them. As I know that... I have uploaded all document with proper naming convention and even an illustrate guy can verify that in 2-3 week max. but this people are not even looking into the case. 
Required support on this , If I mail them in proper way, Does it impact negatively ? 
(Even no Stages are there which is there in ACS, Very much disappointed with them...... GOD Kindly allocate my code to ACS guy in next financial year) 





Cacii said:


> Hi, have you checked Tasmania?


----------



## Cacii

Hi,
As I said, my sister applied on 8 March 2016 and still no response, no requests for additional documents, no communication what so ever ! Very frustrating!
She has sent them few email to ask how the process is going and they reply polite but generic email, saying the application in near final stage blah blah....
Very unprofessional service ! 
I don't think if you email them you'll get negative impact, but you should email them in polite way. However you've only applied in may, so you still have to wait at least couple of month.
All the best !


----------



## ushi86

ajay23888 said:


> Vetassess applied on 10th May 2016. Not received any communication yet. Is it good approach to mail them if they need any more doc ? Are they are more superior then Australian VISA Department. even they answer us in 2 month.
> Why VETASSESS don't understand that they are proving service and it should not take this much time as ACS and other (considered that as competitors) are very effective in present world.
> If any one have approached to by email and if he received the result faster. Please update me , I want to mail them. As I know that... I have uploaded all document with proper naming convention and even an illustrate guy can verify that in 2-3 week max. but this people are not even looking into the case.
> Required support on this , If I mail them in proper way, Does it impact negatively ?
> (Even no Stages are there which is there in ACS, Very much disappointed with them...... GOD Kindly allocate my code to ACS guy in next financial year)


I would suggest you to ring them instead of emailing. I did call then like every second day to get an outcome (outcome in 7 weeks).


----------



## Ozziescientist

Vivek134214 said:


> Hey Ozziescientist,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I think it will take some time as I have not yet received the assessment result from Vetassess, I submitted my Vetassess on 19th of February and still awaiting for the result. Let me share that Vetasses processing time is 60 working days from the date of application.
> 
> I wish you good luck and hope everyone gets their result positive and in time.
> 
> Cheers
> Vivek.



Hi Vivek, 

Although that is not the best news, I guess it is what is expected after scrolling down the forums for the last few months. I am patiently waiting for the 12 weeks to come to an end before even attempting contact. You seemed to have applied a lot earlier than me, so I am hoping that soon you will soon get some positive news. It is incredibly frustrating having to wait, but we are nearly there! Let me know when you get a positive result so that I can also celebrate with you!


----------



## DeepaliVohra

ajay23888 said:


> Vetassess applied on 10th May 2016. Not received any communication yet. Is it good approach to mail them if they need any more doc ? Are they are more superior then Australian VISA Department. even they answer us in 2 month.
> Why VETASSESS don't understand that they are proving service and it should not take this much time as ACS and other (considered that as competitors) are very effective in present world.
> If any one have approached to by email and if he received the result faster. Please update me , I want to mail them. As I know that... I have uploaded all document with proper naming convention and even an illustrate guy can verify that in 2-3 week max. but this people are not even looking into the case.
> Required support on this , If I mail them in proper way, Does it impact negatively ?
> (Even no Stages are there which is there in ACS, Very much disappointed with them...... GOD Kindly allocate my code to ACS guy in next financial year)


It can sometimes take upto 2 months to get th eresult, so i would suggest to wait patiently and you will get your positive result...All teh best.


----------



## Kinni23

Hello everyone,

It's 5th week going on and none of my husband's employers received and employment verification email. 
Not sure if we will get the results within 12 weeks of processing time.


----------



## verma85anu

Ozziescientist said:


> Hi everyone, hoping to submit my EOI within the next 2-3 weeks, but waiting for Vetassess. Put application in on 14 April, and have not had any communication from their side yet. Hope that I get a positive result soon. Joining this group so that I can begin the wait with everyone else and offer support as we all make this journey together. Hoping everything will move quickly. I am applying as a biotechnologist, anzsco code 1234-14. My points are as follows:
> 
> 
> Age-30
> Education-20
> Experience -5
> English - 20 (scored 200+ for each module of Cambridge Advanced English)
> QLD 190 visa - 5
> 
> total points: 80 including SS




Hi, I filed my application for skills assessment on 14th April and still awaiting the result. Its exactly 60 days today i.e. 8 weeks. 

I sent them an email 10 days back enquiring about my result and they replied stating that it will take 12 weeks for an application. They also mentioned that for some cases it may take longer than 12 weeks as well. Its extremely frustrating to wait as I have all the things ready apart from Vetassess result. My points are as follows:

ANZSCO Code: 224113 (Statistician)
IELTS: 7 in each module = 10 points
Age = 30 points
VC SS = 5 points
Spouse Skills Assessment = 5 points
Work Experience = 0 or 5 points depending upon Vetasses result.
Education = 15 points hopefully. Depends on Vetasses result. 

Total = 60 or 65 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozziescientist

verma85anu said:


> Hi, I filed my application for skills assessment on 14th April and still awaiting the result. Its exactly 60 days today i.e. 8 weeks.
> 
> I sent them an email 10 days back enquiring about my result and they replied stating that it will take 12 weeks for an application. They also mentioned that for some cases it may take longer than 12 weeks as well. Its extremely frustrating to wait as I have all the things ready apart from Vetassess result. My points are as follows:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 224113 (Statistician)
> IELTS: 7 in each module = 10 points
> Age = 30 points
> VC SS = 5 points
> Spouse Skills Assessment = 5 points
> Work Experience = 0 or 5 points depending upon Vetasses result.
> Education = 15 points hopefully. Depends on Vetasses result.
> 
> Total = 60 or 65 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Verma, that makes you my submission buddy! Both in STEM, and both submitted on the 14th of April. At least we should hopefully be in the last 4 weeks now. Stay strong, and I will keep updating as I get updated. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## devina

*vetassess - work experience*

Hello All, am new to this forum and just beginning the journey. on the vetassess for work experience how does one proceed with employment letter for previous companies that I have moved on from? any suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## jairichi

devina said:


> Hello All, am new to this forum and just beginning the journey. on the vetassess for work experience how does one proceed with employment letter for previous companies that I have moved on from? any suggestions would be highly appreciated.


Get a detailed experience letter from ex-employer or manager or supervisor or reporting authority detailing the duration, designation, full time or part time, working hours/week and clear roles and responsibilities. If not possible then get a statutory declaration (SD). Experience letter or SD has to be supported by pay slips or salary certificate or income tax returns or bank statements.


----------



## verma85anu

devina said:


> Hello All, am new to this forum and just beginning the journey. on the vetassess for work experience how does one proceed with employment letter for previous companies that I have moved on from? any suggestions would be highly appreciated.




Hey, write to the HR requesting for roles and responsibilities reference letter. Many employers have a standard format for this. Very important to explain them clearly why do you need this letter. If the company does not have the policy to issue this letter then try to get in touch with any colleague or senior and request them for a statutory declaration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verma85anu

Ozziescientist said:


> Verma, that makes you my submission buddy! Both in STEM, and both submitted on the 14th of April. At least we should hopefully be in the last 4 weeks now. Stay strong, and I will keep updating as I get updated. Fingers crossed for you!




Thanks buddy! What is your occupation? I have a feeling that we will get the VA outcome by the end if this month. If not then would need to wait till 8th July for 12 weeks to get completed. My wife got her ACS report in a weeks time. Yes just one week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinni23

Hello guys, could anyone please help.
My husband applied for VETASSESS and his occupation is customer service manager.. I worked as a post office manager and this occupation is in CSOL.
So my question is, can I apply for the VETASSESS for post office manager or my it should be same as my husband if I want an assessment too ? 
Thanks


----------



## jairichi

Kinni23 said:


> Hello guys, could anyone please help.
> My husband applied for VETASSESS and his occupation is customer service manager.. I worked as a post office manager and this occupation is in CSOL.
> So my question is, can I apply for the VETASSESS for post office manager or my it should be same as my husband if I want an assessment too ?
> Thanks


Your assessment is based on the occupation (ANZSCO code) whose job roles and responsibilities matches yours. It has nothing to do with your spouse's occupation or assessment.


----------



## Kinni23

Thanks jai richi.


----------



## Sameer1626

All the best to everyone who are waiting for their outcome.....!!


----------



## jairichi

Kinni23 said:


> Thanks jai richi.


You need to be careful when claiming points. For claiming partner points both you and your spouse's occupation has to be in SOL or CSOL. For example, if your spouse's occupation is in SOL but yours is in CSOL you cannot claim partner points.


----------



## Kinni23

jairichi said:


> Kinni23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks jai richi.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be careful when claiming points. For claiming partner points both you and your spouse's occupation has to be in SOL or CSOL. For example, if your spouse's occupation is in SOL but yours is in CSOL you cannot claim partner points.
Click to expand...

We both r in CSOL.
He's applying as main applicant under SC 190. His occupation is CSM and his assessment is already under process. 
My occupation is Post office manager and available in Csol. 
So it would be fine if I apply for assessment too to claim 5 points for spouse qualification and experience ?


----------



## jairichi

Kinni23 said:


> We both r in CSOL.
> He's applying as main applicant under SC 190. His occupation is CSM and his assessment is already under process.
> My occupation is Post office manager and available in Csol.
> So it would be fine if I apply for assessment too to claim 5 points for spouse qualification and experience ?


Yes, it is fine. Along with that you need IELTS and age less than 50 to get 5 partner points.


----------



## Kinni23

jairichi said:


> Kinni23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We both r in CSOL.
> He's applying as main applicant under SC 190. His occupation is CSM and his assessment is already under process.
> My occupation is Post office manager and available in Csol.
> So it would be fine if I apply for assessment too to claim 5 points for spouse qualification and experience ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is fine. Along with that you need IELTS and age less than 50 to get 5 partner points.
Click to expand...

Hie jai richi,

I have 7*3 with 6.5 minimum in writing and age is 28. 
Education- masters degree in management.
Experience- post office manager 2 year ( paid 20 hours/week)
But I left this job in March 2013.. Hope that won't be a hurdle as it's over 3 years I am not working. 
What u say.


----------



## jairichi

Kinni23 said:


> Hie jai richi,
> 
> I have 7*3 with 6.5 minimum in writing and age is 28.
> Education- masters degree in management.
> Experience- post office manager 2 year ( paid 20 hours/week)
> But I left this job in March 2013.. Hope that won't be a hurdle as it's over 3 years I am not working.
> What u say.


Hi Kinni,

What is required from you as a partner to get partner points is age below 50 *(you are)*, competent english *(you have)* and positive skills assessment in CSOL *(you are applying)*.
Currently working or not is not an issue even for primary applicants.


----------



## Kinni23

Thanku so much for helping me so far ...


----------



## Kinni23

Today I received VETASSESS people's email and they asked for some documents that I uploaded at the same time. Mainly school certificates, passport size photograph and passport copies. 
Do you guys have any clue how long it will take now ? No verification email or calls received yet but atleast I came to know that they are working on it.


----------



## rahul0990

Hii guys,
I want to apply for 190 visa.actually i dont have full knowledge about whole procedure. should i first apply for skill select or apply for vetassess and what is acs.i have confussion about first step.is it any practical test in trade occupation.


----------



## jairichi

rahul0990 said:


> Hii guys,
> I want to apply for 190 visa.actually i dont have full knowledge about whole procedure. should i first apply for skill select or apply for vetassess and what is acs.i have confussion about first step.is it any practical test in trade occupation.


First check whether your skills come under SOL or CSOL. If SOL and you can get minimum 60 points then you can opt for 189 & 190 visa. If it is only in CSOL then you can opt for 190 visa. Look at states that nominate applicants with your occupation and look at their eligibility. Next step is to get your education and work experience assessed which is done be assessment agencies. Once you have an assessment done and have got scores in English test you need to create an EOI "Expression Of Interest". For 189 visa you need to wait for an invitation to apply for visa. There are usually two rounds every month where a certain number of applicants in an occupation is invited to apply for a visa based on points scored and date of EOI. If you opt for 190 visa then you need to apply to states that nominate applicants with your occupation. Once you get a nomination from state you will automatically get an invite from DIBP to apply for visa.


----------



## Wasi 1972

Greeting for all members,
I like to know how much time is currently taken by vetassess for a reassessment (change of occupation). I resubmitted my previous service reference letters (which were submitted in previous failed assessment) by highlighting the relevant job description with yellow marker. My job descriptions are closely (60-70%) matched. Is it enough to get a positive assessment? In my previous negative assessment I was suggested to apply for a particular occupation. But I applied for a different occupation close to that. Will vetassess assess independently or they will be consulting the suggestion made in the negative assessment.


----------



## vhparekh

after how many weeks have you got the email from them?


----------



## vhparekh

Kinni23 said:


> Today I received VETASSESS people's email and they asked for some documents that I uploaded at the same time. Mainly school certificates, passport size photograph and passport copies.
> Do you guys have any clue how long it will take now ? No verification email or calls received yet but atleast I came to know that they are working on it.


after how many weeks have you got the email from them?


----------



## Kinni23

vhparekh said:


> Kinni23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I received VETASSESS people's email and they asked for some documents that I uploaded at the same time. Mainly school certificates, passport size photograph and passport copies.
> Do you guys have any clue how long it will take now ? No verification email or calls received yet but atleast I came to know that they are working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> after how many weeks have you got the email from them?
Click to expand...

After 5 weeks.. It's our 6th week going on.


----------



## Wasi 1972

I didn't get any reply upto 12 weeks. Then made request about the status of my application and within 3 days got negative outcome.


----------



## Kinni23

What reason they mentioned for negative assessment ?


----------



## franky559

Hello Folks, Need Some Info regarding My Skill 312911 Maintenance Planner , On which Visa Can i lodge my Application , Either 489 or 190 ?


----------



## mohfareh

*Negative outcome*



Wasi 1972 said:


> I didn't get any reply upto 12 weeks. Then made request about the status of my application and within 3 days got negative outcome.


Hey Wasi, 

what were the reasons for them to give you negative outcome... Please share what happened and what is your plans about it and what was your occupation.

Thanks,,,


----------



## mohfareh

Just got my result, it took exactly 12 weeks to get the outcome


----------



## verma85anu

mohfareh said:


> Just got my result, it took exactly 12 weeks to get the outcome




Dats great!! What is your occupation code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohfareh

Construction Project Manager (ANZSCO Code: 133111)


----------



## Wasi 1972

Dear members,
I like to know how much time is required now a days to get outcome of a reassessment (for changed occupation).


----------



## Sowhard

Dear all,
I am filing for vatassess as financial investment adviser, I have few doubts...
1. My company is not ready to job duties on company letter head so I am going ahead with statutory declaration (affidavit), should the affidavit be a self declaration or third party declaration (one of my colleges). 
2. How many payslips should I submit, all or only last 3 months
3. Can the resume be in any format or is there any precise format.

Reply's will be appreciated.


----------



## Patriotic Soul-001

*Hello*

Hi Sue,
Did u get ur assessment, its been five months for me still waiting for assessment result. I also got an interview call which lasted almost 20 minutes on 9th June but after that no news from vetassess. They did completed verification from one of my employer. 

Kindly do share if you got any response from vetassess.






cloudzo147 said:


> Hi,
> I am a newbie, happy to join our community.
> I submitted my application to Vetassess since 03/Mar/2016.
> On 26/May/2016, it is 12 week time sharp then I sent an email directly to the Vetassess officer to ask for update of my application.
> Immediately, I received an notification email to request additional submission of the Master transcript (actually I did post but lack of some main pages). I did submit right away. On the next day, I received a interview call from a Vetassess officer. He did ask a lot about my experiences and tasks at work. It lasted more than 20 mins. Some questions were quite tricky that I was not so confident about my performance in the interview.
> Until now, it is 3 days after a verification call and additional document submission and I received not any further feedbacks/updates from them.
> It is really a painful waiting, espectially at the moment when i was counting down for nearly 3 months.
> Coulld anyone advise me how long does it usually take to receive the final outcome after those follow-up checking.
> Any of your sharing should be so helpful to me now.
> Thanks & regards,
> Sue


----------



## Rajesh2323

Hello friends,
Anyone here in 7th or 8th week of assessment ?


----------



## william1

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hello friends,
> Anyone here in 7th or 8th week of assessment ?




am in the 9th week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888

I applied on 10th May 2016. 8 Weeks over, Still no Reply.............



william1 said:


> am in the 9th week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajesh2323

ajay23888 said:


> I applied on 10th May 2016. 8 Weeks over, Still no Reply.............
> 
> 
> 
> william1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> am in the 9th week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I am in 8th week, applied on 14th may 2016, they made a contact once for some documents, I provided the same next day.. Nothing after that.


----------



## ajay23888

*DOC query*

One thing need to ask... It would be great if any one can answer me, 
1. Have you send any hard copy to them ? I have not sent anything yet...
If we are paying online, No need to send hardcopy , Right ? 
2. If we have paid by online, They have mentioned one form need to feel. I have not filled that yet... Is it required ?

( Above two question looks funny after waiting of 8 weeks, but now I have read more on the checklist )



Rajesh2323 said:


> I am in 8th week, applied on 14th may 2016, they made a contact once for some documents, I provided the same next day.. Nothing after that.


----------



## Rajesh2323

ajay23888 said:


> One thing need to ask... It would be great if any one can answer me,
> 1. Have you send any hard copy to them ? I have not sent anything yet...
> If we are paying online, No need to send hardcopy , Right ?
> 2. If we have paid by online, They have mentioned one form need to feel. I have not filled that yet... Is it required ?
> 
> ( Above two question looks funny after waiting of 8 weeks, but now I have read more on the checklist )
> 
> 
> 
> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am in 8th week, applied on 14th may 2016, they made a contact once for some documents, I provided the same next day.. Nothing after that.
Click to expand...

One thing need to ask... It would be great if any one can answer me, 
1. Have you send any hard copy to them ? I have not sent anything yet...
If we are paying online, No need to send hardcopy , Right ? 
-
Yes, I didn't send any hard copies to them since the payment was online.

2. If we have paid by online, They have mentioned one form need to feel. I have not filled that yet... Is it required ?
- not sure about this thing as my case is in an agents hands. So these details are with him only. 

( Above two question looks funny after waiting of 8 weeks, but now I have read more on the checklist )


----------



## ajay23888

Have found the second question answer : No need to fill that form, If we paid by credit card by mail or personal visit then its required , but if we pay by credit card online , It wont required. Have looked at the VETASSESS site carefully and found that.

And about the outcome, It will surely take 1 more month. Very rare results arrived early. 

Have to file my EOI in August due to VETASSESS :-(




Rajesh2323 said:


> One thing need to ask... It would be great if any one can answer me,
> 1. Have you send any hard copy to them ? I have not sent anything yet...
> If we are paying online, No need to send hardcopy , Right ?
> -
> Yes, I didn't send any hard copies to them since the payment was online.
> 
> 2. If we have paid by online, They have mentioned one form need to feel. I have not filled that yet... Is it required ?
> - not sure about this thing as my case is in an agents hands. So these details are with him only.
> 
> ( Above two question looks funny after waiting of 8 weeks, but now I have read more on the checklist )


----------



## AJAUS

Rajesh2323 said:


> One thing need to ask... It would be great if any one can answer me,
> 1. Have you send any hard copy to them ? I have not sent anything yet...
> If we are paying online, No need to send hardcopy , Right ?
> -
> Yes, I didn't send any hard copies to them since the payment was online.
> 
> 2. If we have paid by online, They have mentioned one form need to feel. I have not filled that yet... Is it required ?
> - not sure about this thing as my case is in an agents hands. So these details are with him only.
> 
> ( Above two question looks funny after waiting of 8 weeks, but now I have read more on the checklist )




I applied online and had to sign the Application declaration Form, scan it and upload it with rest of the documents. I applied for Points Test Assessment yesterday. You may want to double check on this. 


------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888

Thanks for providing additional information. Regarding that Application form, Yes.... it is mandatory and I have already uploaded. Here, I was talking more about that form where We are providing credit card detail to them to make a payment but when I checked the check-list deeply, I found it is only required for those who pay the fees by mail or by personal visit to the VETASSESS office. 

You already done with ACS, then why Point test advisory ? Education is not relevant ? 



AJAUS said:


> I applied online and had to sign the Application declaration Form, scan it and upload it with rest of the documents. I applied for Points Test Assessment yesterday. You may want to double check on this.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> 
> Points-
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Work Experience: 10
> English: 20
> NSW SS: 5
> Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verma85anu

I have got Vetassess outcome today. I made the payment on 7th April and got the outcome on 7th July. Got it in 12 weeks time exact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888

What was your code ? Any Calls/Verification ? Status changed directly in process to completed today. or Can we get some hint for status before 2-3 days, like in ACS?



verma85anu said:


> I have got Vetassess outcome today. I made the payment on 7th April and got the outcome on 7th July. Got it in 12 weeks time exact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## verma85anu

224113 - Statistician. No calls for verification. Yes status changed to completed directly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888

Congrats Bro........




verma85anu said:


> 224113 - Statistician. No calls for verification. Yes status changed to completed directly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newuser123

HI all,

I had applied vetassess on 24th June 2016 after availing their advisory service. Can some one suggest if the assessment process expedite after advisory ??


----------



## jairichi

Newuser123 said:


> HI all,
> 
> I had applied vetassess on 24th June 2016 after availing their advisory service. Can some one suggest if the assessment process expedite after advisory ??


The answer is NO. You will only get a small percentage of discount in processing fee for having taken advisory service.


----------



## bishoyerian

Hello everyone

I got a -ve assessment form VETASSESS as an architectural drafts person (I'am an architect with about 2 years of experience) my degree was +ve the employment they said my skill level is higher than the required level (that's cr**p I'am still a junior) they called my boss and he told me he gave them a pretty good recommendation! am pretty sure he exaggerated a bit but still it's ridiculous, any way I submitted for a review yesterday and attached only a reference letter from my boss directed to vetassess that states the story of my life when I started in this company, how long will the review take and do you think it's enough to get this reference letter, on the first application I attached 14 payslips and a statement of service stating all the tasks I preform, pleas tell me if any of you faced such a satiation.


----------



## verma85anu

bishoyerian said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I got a -ve assessment form VETASSESS as an architectural drafts person (I'am an architect with about 2 years of experience) my degree was +ve the employment they said my skill level is higher than the required level (that's cr**p I'am still a junior) they called my boss and he told me he gave them a pretty good recommendation! am pretty sure he exaggerated a bit but still it's ridiculous, any way I submitted for a review yesterday and attached only a reference letter from my boss directed to vetassess that states the story of my life when I started in this company, how long will the review take and do you think it's enough to get this reference letter, on the first application I attached 14 payslips and a statement of service stating all the tasks I preform, pleas tell me if any of you faced such a satiation.




Are you 100% sure that your manager gave positive feedback. I am bit skeptical here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian

verma85anu said:


> Are you 100% sure that your manager gave positive feedback. I am bit skeptical here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Am pretty sure he did, he's a good person, and am pretty good at my job, his English is not so perfect though am not sure if he understood what they were asking for or if they did understand what he was saying but here is what I received when I requested a Negative explanation.

Based on the documents provided and thorough interview with the relevant employer at [COMPANY NAME], your role as an Architect is responsible for architectural design, urban planning and inspection of projects and designs. Whilst your employment is within the architectural context, it appears your role does not focus on the expected drafting tasks but rather on a range of tasks that are normally associated with the role of an Architect rather then that of a Draftsperson. In this case, your employment with Al Abbasi Engineering Consultancy does not meet the requirement of the nominated occupation.


----------



## verma85anu

This indicates that your manager probably could not explain your responsibilities in detail. Or in other words he did not say what Vetassess CO was expecting to hear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian

verma85anu said:


> This indicates that your manager probably could not explain your responsibilities in detail. Or in other words he did not say what Vetassess CO was expecting to hear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the review I attached a reference letter that says everything in detail, would that do?


----------



## verma85anu

bishoyerian said:


> On the review I attached a reference letter that says everything in detail, would that do?




They already had the reference letter before.. Didn't they?? 

If VA called your boss then that means they wanted an interview with him to clarify their doubts. I don't think providing them a reference letter will work because I assume they already have it. Instead write them an email stating that you have worked on all the aspects of that particular occupation and request them to interview your manager again. If they agree then consider yourself lucky and tell your manager to say what VA expects to hear. This is possible if your manager is ready to tweak it over the call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## william1

Dears,

If u can, please answer my questions!

1- For Civil Engineering Technician Occupation, ANZCO 312212, skill level "2"; What are the chances for them to be invited with 55 points and competent english?

2- Skill level '2' what it does mean? is it affecting the chances to be invited or it is just a reference for the level of education?

3- Engineering Technologist 233914 V.S. Civil Engineering Technician 312212, which of them is having the higher chance of getting the invitation?


----------



## bishoyerian

verma85anu said:


> They already had the reference letter before.. Didn't they??
> 
> If VA called your boss then that means they wanted an interview with him to clarify their doubts. I don't think providing them a reference letter will work because I assume they already have it. Instead write them an email stating that you have worked on all the aspects of that particular occupation and request them to interview your manager again. If they agree then consider yourself lucky and tell your manager to say what VA expects to hear. This is possible if your manager is ready to tweak it over the call.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No there was no reference letter there was only a statement of service, and I don't think there's a point from letting them interview him again he's still my boss I can't tell him what to say and he won't even remember! how long does the re-assessment take any way?


----------



## verma85anu

bishoyerian said:


> No there was no reference letter there was only a statement of service, and I don't think there's a point from letting them interview him again he's still my boss I can't tell him what to say and he won't even remember! how long does the re-assessment take any way?




If there was no reference letter then providing one along with re-assessment may work. But timelines is something I can comment. But I think there is a column which asks if you have filed assessment with VA before and if you choose yes then there are chances that they will investigate your case in detail. Which means they will have questions why reference letter was not provided earlier and after a negative evaluation its been provided. Difficult to predict here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian

verma85anu said:


> If there was no reference letter then providing one along with re-assessment may work. But timelines is something I can comment. But I think there is a column which asks if you have filed assessment with VA before and if you choose yes then there are chances that they will investigate your case in detail. Which means they will have questions why reference letter was not provided earlier and after a negative evaluation its been provided. Difficult to predict here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't really seen that column before, yet any way am applying for review (there is a new application, a revew and then an apeal if the review faild) applying for a review means I did got a negative assesment so I don't need to tell them, any way let's hope for the best, thanks a lot verma I appreciate your responses you did kind of gave me some hope  and btw I just went to my boos and asked him what he said and what they asked, he said they asked about my behavior and my tasks he said that he made them think am a senior (the man had good intentions can't blame him), told him to focus more on my drafting skills if they called him again though.


----------



## Pinkfairy26

Hey....may I know what is the difference between statement of service and reference letter?

I have gotten a statement of service letter stating my job scope. Will thus suffice?

The letter from my previous employer is signed by a 'HR executive' and the one from my current employer signed by my 'Sales Manager'. Are these 2 letters valid for VA?

Cheers


----------



## ajay23888

Wow.............What a Lovely morning it is 

I got my positive assessment for the Market research analyst this morning. Without any employment verification............in 9 Weeks 3 Days.........

For Future Reference :
- 1. Don't ever think It took 9 weeks long just because of I have applied without agents/not have enough knowledge on documentation part....To be frank with you, My documentation part was much more better than any agent also/with the proper naming convention .I got this result without any communication/call for reference check.Really happy and any one need help with respect to the document part, Feel free to PM me.......
- 2. Apply as soon as possible, Because Average time taken by them is 12 Weeks.

Regards,
-Ajay


----------



## navleenashaah

Hi All, 

Can any one tell me, how much times as skill assessment valid. 

Thank you


----------



## Rajesh2323

ajay23888 said:


> Wow.............What a Lovely morning it is
> 
> I got my positive assessment for the Market research analyst this morning. Without any employment verification............in 9 Weeks 3 Days.........
> 
> For Future Reference :
> - 1. Don't ever think It took 9 weeks long just because of I have applied without agents/not have enough knowledge on documentation part....To be frank with you, My documentation part was much more better than any agent also/with the proper naming convention .I got this result without any communication/call for reference check.Really happy and any one need help with respect to the document part, Feel free to PM me.......
> - 2. Apply as soon as possible, Because Average time taken by them is 12 Weeks.
> 
> Regards,
> -Ajay


Hey congrats ajay..

Here I am in 9th week.. No verifications happened yet... But I m sure that they started working on my documents a month back, as they asked for some additional documents and info on 20th of June.

Waiting for something to happen.. Either verification or direct outcome.


----------



## ajay23888

Hoping best for you... It would be great if you could update the signature of your so that we can get to know more about you...



Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey congrats ajay..
> 
> Here I am in 9th week.. No verifications happened yet... But I m sure that they started working on my documents a month back, as they asked for some additional documents and info on 20th of June.
> 
> Waiting for something to happen.. Either verification or direct outcome.


----------



## ajay23888

I am also surprise that expiry date is not mentioned in my result. however, As per my opinion it is valid till 2 years from the issued date.,.....Seniors, Am I right ?



navleenashaah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one tell me, how much times as skill assessment valid.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Himanshu Patel

I have received positive skill assessment in 2014 october which is not expired yet. I am employee from 11/2012 as per my appointment letter. This is 2016 and I am going to apply my visa and 5 point for 3 years work exp. 
As my assessment is before 1 january 2015. vetassess did not mentioned date deemed skill in my letter.
Is it safe to claim 5 points for exp.
They have not consider my exp. from 11/2012 to 2013, but considered from 2013 to 2014(assesment year).

any one have same case ????????????


----------



## visava

Hi All, 

I am planning to apply for profile assessment to VETASSESS. I have worked 3.5 years in quality team and further 4 years driving quality related projects. My last 5 years profile majorly talks about project management driving quality Six Sigma projects. 

My consultant suggest I should apply for Organisation and Method Analyst profile (224712) but I am really conscious about the state sponsorship opening in this profile? 

However, I feel I should apply under Quality assurance manager profile (139914) considering there are more opportunities for state sponsorships. But my consultant told me that I should mandatorily have the team management role to be assessed positive by VETASSESS under this category.

Please suggest
1. Is it mandatory to have team management role for Quality Assurance Manager to be assessed positive by VETASSESS? 
2. Is there a way to check number of state sponsored openings for each state and role?


----------



## cadimi

ajay23888 said:


> Wow.............What a Lovely morning it is
> 
> I got my positive assessment for the Market research analyst this morning. Without any employment verification............in 9 Weeks 3 Days.........
> 
> For Future Reference :
> - 1. Don't ever think It took 9 weeks long just because of I have applied without agents/not have enough knowledge on documentation part....To be frank with you, My documentation part was much more better than any agent also/with the proper naming convention .I got this result without any communication/call for reference check.Really happy and any one need help with respect to the document part, Feel free to PM me.......
> - 2. Apply as soon as possible, Because Average time taken by them is 12 Weeks.
> 
> Regards,
> -Ajay


Congrats Ajay! I am waiting for my advisory service result from Vetassess due to unsure about my occupation. Hopefully you can share your documents with me.
P/s: I cannot pm you, cannot find any inbox message!

By the way, is there anyone here planning to lodge for the occupation of Other Spatial Scientists/Cartographers?


----------



## ajay23888

Post 5 Queries in this forum , After that you will be able to send PM to anyone. 
you have already post 3, just post 2 more- don't post same query in multiple threads as it is against the rule of the forum.




cadimi said:


> Congrats Ajay! I am waiting for my advisory service result from Vetassess due to unsure about my occupation. Hopefully you can share your documents with me.
> P/s: I cannot pm you, cannot find any inbox message!
> 
> By the way, is there anyone here planning to lodge for the occupation of Other Spatial Scientists/Cartographers?


----------



## rena694

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this site and would like to get some information and want to know more about Skill Migration process and all. I guess in my case its a bit complicated. Planning to do the whole process on my own (without any help from the migration agent). Some info about me...

Age - 36
Qualification - Bachelor Degree in Human Resource Management (Obtain in OCT 2015)
Working Exp - 14 years (join in 2002)
IELTS / PTE - NOT YET
Vetassess - NOT YET
SS - NOT YET

Even though I have 14 years of working experience, but I only obtained my Degree last year (OCT 2015) - part-time study. From what I have gathered, they will only see 12 months of working experience after qualification (Degree) ???

Also 14 years of working experience (same group of companies but inter-transfer but holding the same post and doing the same job) It is only for internal use that they transfer the staff name from company A to company B or to company C but it does not effect on the job or the post what so ever. (will this matter to VETASSESS when they assess it)

Will I get enough point??

Anyone have idea kindly share.


----------



## rhassan

Hi Guys,

I need little help regarding Vetassess assessment. 

I am from Pakistan and I hold a bachelor of Arts (B.A) 2 years non-ICT degree. I want it to get assessed equivalent to AQF diploma for 10 points. My experience is in network engineering and i want to apply for 263111 code. (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)

From the vetassess.com.au, please tell me what category i should select?

Advisory Service or Points Test Advice?

What is the exact fee for it including taxes?

If someone else has applied in same anzsco code, how long it takes? i heard it takes exactly 12 weeks. is it true?


----------



## anubhav_29

*Employment evidence*

Hi all, 

I m about to submit my documents for 133111 ( Construction Project manager ) in Vetassess. Can any group members please update me with the format for Employment Evidence Letter . I m also planning to first take the Vetassess advisory service for share your views about that as well . Thanks in Advance .


----------



## anubhav_29

Please do also share the timeline about advisory service if possible .


----------



## ajay23888

*Approach this : you will be good*

your case looks complicated. I would urge you to follow below steps :
1. find a code which suits you best. and look at the assessment authority site for that code and search how much work experience they might cut from your total experience.
2. What way to choose ? How to go ahead ? - Search this forum's each and every thread who is having your code. ( to be specific, Look at signature) and Send private message to all ( at least 7 people becasue your case is complicated), and try to get his Mobile number if they could connect you via whatsup. connect with all via whats up.... and those guys who suits best to you...connect with him via call.
3. If you are struggling with the code and which state is open for my code - look at https://www.anzscosearch.com/ site. 
4. Try to visit each and every consultant of your are during weekend. Here, our idea should be to get any many information as we collect from them, Don't pay a single penny to them....Just behave like you are idiot and try to gather all information by asking him various question like, How much time it will take to get PR? Which state i should go for and why? Could you please show me any case like me (like same points) which processed from yours and got VISA recently. and finally if I go with the assessment, What document i need to give you and how to collect ? 
and Lastly, Just to make them feel like we are going to be a buyer of that their PR packet - ASK HIM WHAT ARE YOUR CHARGES TO PROCESS PR ? :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:

Hope above detail helps. and to be frank, 1-2-3 step will gain you more knowledge compared to 4th. but i am suggesting 4th option because because you are new to the forum that's why explore your self with 4th option also.

To brief myself, I was in same situation before 6 month. I have already withdrawal a money from ATM and at a door step of the agent to pay the fees. but... I got call from another agent by saying that we are charging less. so have not paid them fees at that time. After that.... I gone through this forum deeply and found that this site have lot of intelligent idiots like us, and those can not be even compared with the futile/reckless agents of my area.

************FULL STOP***********










rena694 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this site and would like to get some information and want to know more about Skill Migration process and all. I guess in my case its a bit complicated. Planning to do the whole process on my own (without any help from the migration agent). Some info about me...
> 
> Age - 36
> Qualification - Bachelor Degree in Human Resource Management (Obtain in OCT 2015)
> Working Exp - 14 years (join in 2002)
> IELTS / PTE - NOT YET
> Vetassess - NOT YET
> SS - NOT YET
> 
> Even though I have 14 years of working experience, but I only obtained my Degree last year (OCT 2015) - part-time study. From what I have gathered, they will only see 12 months of working experience after qualification (Degree) ???
> 
> Also 14 years of working experience (same group of companies but inter-transfer but holding the same post and doing the same job) It is only for internal use that they transfer the staff name from company A to company B or to company C but it does not effect on the job or the post what so ever. (will this matter to VETASSESS when they assess it)
> 
> Will I get enough point??
> 
> Anyone have idea kindly share.


----------



## ajay23888

Your answer is here.
If you are struggling with the code and which state is open for your code - look at https://www.anzscosearch.com/ site. 

About first question, Look at the requirement of that code. if it suits, don't listen any agents. Gather the document correctly which have all requirement mentioned in above site.







visava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for profile assessment to VETASSESS. I have worked 3.5 years in quality team and further 4 years driving quality related projects. My last 5 years profile majorly talks about project management driving quality Six Sigma projects.
> 
> My consultant suggest I should apply for Organisation and Method Analyst profile (224712) but I am really conscious about the state sponsorship opening in this profile?
> 
> However, I feel I should apply under Quality assurance manager profile (139914) considering there are more opportunities for state sponsorships. But my consultant told me that I should mandatorily have the team management role to be assessed positive by VETASSESS under this category.
> 
> Please suggest
> 1. Is it mandatory to have team management role for Quality Assurance Manager to be assessed positive by VETASSESS?
> 2. Is there a way to check number of state sponsored openings for each state and role?


----------



## maracana29

Did you check all the requirements within the code you have chosen?
If the education level is required to be on highly relevant you will not get a positive assessment.
If you're not sure, use the advisory service from Vetassesses.
all fees can be found on their pages below I copied what is stated there:
The fee payable for each enquiry session is AUD $130. This is non-refundable. A one-off discount of AUD $50 applies to your first subsequent application to VETASSESS for a skills assessment with a nominated occupation in the general professional category i.e. for a non-trade occupation. 

To receive the $50 discount for first subsequent skills assessment following advisory service, please ensure that the name and date of birth of the applicant matches the details in the advisory service application.
How long will it take? another copy and paste from their website.
Please note, due to an unprecedented number of Advisory Service applications received, the expected turn-around time is currently 20 working days.



rhassan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need little help regarding Vetassess assessment.
> 
> I am from Pakistan and I hold a bachelor of Arts (B.A) 2 years non-ICT degree. I want it to get assessed equivalent to AQF diploma for 10 points. My experience is in network engineering and i want to apply for 263111 code. (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
> 
> From the vetassess.com.au, please tell me what category i should select?
> 
> Advisory Service or Points Test Advice?
> 
> What is the exact fee for it including taxes?
> 
> If someone else has applied in same anzsco code, how long it takes? i heard it takes exactly 12 weeks. is it true?


----------



## maracana29

search online for any Employment Evidence Letter template. Copy paste from their website:
_ For your employment we need to know what positions you have held, the nature of your main duties, the duration of your employment, and the name of the business which employed you. Applicants intending to apply for a 485 visa only need to provide qualification details._

For me, the Advisory Service was very helpful and informative. Took 35 days in total.



anubhav_29 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I m about to submit my documents for 133111 ( Construction Project manager ) in Vetassess. Can any group members please update me with the format for Employment Evidence Letter . I m also planning to first take the Vetassess advisory service for share your views about that as well . Thanks in Advance .


----------



## Illuminati1986

Hi , new to the forum.
Looking forward to know everyone.


----------



## Illuminati1986

Very nicely written.


----------



## Illuminati1986

Hi vasanth i am a new member of the forum , same code as you.


----------



## Illuminati1986

*Hi*



Kinni23 said:


> Hey congratulations... Did they (VETASSESS) verify your employment with employer ?


Hi vasanth sarup , how can i send you a personal message , i am new to the forum. 
I have recently applied for state sponsorship south australia.
Awaiting invite 
Anzco 13311. 
Vetasses date 10 april. 
Pte 10 july 
Imp/exp state sponsorship 10 july. 
Kindly get in touch with me.


----------



## rena694

ajay23888 said:


> your case looks complicated. I would urge you to follow below steps :
> 1. find a code which suits you best. and look at the assessment authority site for that code and search how much work experience they might cut from your total experience.
> 2. What way to choose ? How to go ahead ? - Search this forum's each and every thread who is having your code. ( to be specific, Look at signature) and Send private message to all ( at least 7 people becasue your case is complicated), and try to get his Mobile number if they could connect you via whatsup. connect with all via whats up.... and those guys who suits best to you...connect with him via call.
> 3. If you are struggling with the code and which state is open for my code - look at https://www.anzscosearch.com/ site.
> 4. Try to visit each and every consultant of your are during weekend. Here, our idea should be to get any many information as we collect from them, Don't pay a single penny to them....Just behave like you are idiot and try to gather all information by asking him various question like, How much time it will take to get PR? Which state i should go for and why? Could you please show me any case like me (like same points) which processed from yours and got VISA recently. and finally if I go with the assessment, What document i need to give you and how to collect ?
> and Lastly, Just to make them feel like we are going to be a buyer of that their PR packet - ASK HIM WHAT ARE YOUR CHARGES TO PROCESS PR ? :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Hope above detail helps. and to be frank, 1-2-3 step will gain you more knowledge compared to 4th. but i am suggesting 4th option because because you are new to the forum that's why explore your self with 4th option also.
> 
> To brief myself, I was in same situation before 6 month. I have already withdrawal a money from ATM and at a door step of the agent to pay the fees. but... I got call from another agent by saying that we are charging less. so have not paid them fees at that time. After that.... I gone through this forum deeply and found that this site have lot of intelligent idiots like us, and those can not be even compared with the futile/reckless agents of my area.
> 
> ************FULL STOP***********



Hi Ajay23888,

Thank you for your reply. Yea, I found alot info from this forum/ website. Will surely explore more within this few month before I proceed with VETASSESS.


----------



## Rohan_87

Hello everyone,
Been almost 4 weeks, submitted documents for VETASSESS on 25th june under CSOL- Accommodation and Hotel Manager NEC (ANZCO-141999) with self calculated 65+ points including SS. 
Just wanted to know if anyone applying under same category.
If someone can enlighten me with states, as I can see online that for my ANZCO Sidney is crossed, as per my agent, if I score 80+ in PTE, I would be able to apply for Sydney else not. Well Darwin NT and Adelaide SA are 12months open for my profession. Any news on that?


----------



## rena694

Hi Everyone,

Any new updates?


----------



## Pinkfairy26

I need help!

So I do not have copies of my payslip from year 2010 to 2013 and I have requested HR for it. But HR is asking the vendor if they could retrieve them and it's taking some time to get a response. 

If in any case I am unable to obtain it is there anything else that I can provide to prove my employment? Note that my tax form is not in English. However it is stated in my reference letter that I've been employed with this company since 2010 and that it is paid employment!

Please please helpppp


----------



## rhassan

Hi guys, do Vetassess need a referral from an authority such as ACS or DIBP in order to assess a degree? or we can get our degree assessed without a referral too? (point test advice)


----------



## AJAUS

You do not need a referral. I got my Points Test Advice to get my bachelors degree assessed in 20 days. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhassan

AJAUS, does it vary country to country? i heard it takes up to 12 weeks? 

my anzsco code is 263111 (network and systems engineers) and i want to get assessed my non ICT degree. Because ACS won't assess it.


----------



## AJAUS

Not sure about country. I am from India and got my Points Test Advice in 20 days on July 29



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhassan

Thank you for reply. Can you share your qualification you assessed by Veta? If you don't mind.


----------



## AJAUS

Bachelors of Commerce. My skill assessment was done by ACS. Don't worry , go for it



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhassan

I am holding Bachelors of Arts (2 years) Shall i go with ACS + RPL too first or go to Vetassess first? 

I am confused here.


----------



## AJAUS

rhassan said:


> I am holding Bachelors of Arts (2 years) Shall i go with ACS + RPL too first or go to Vetassess first?
> 
> I am confused here.




ACS will assess your work experience but will not assess your Bachelor degree as it is non-ICT. You need to get your degree assessed by Vetassess. Do this in parallel. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfperez05

Hi All,

Sorry, this is not a quesiton regarding assesment time but about an assesment requirement. I am about to apply for an assesment with Vetasses, but unfortunately one of my emplyment reference letter from one employer is very basic and general and only has few descriptions of my duties. I am wondering If can do an statutory declaration in more detail specifying in detail task and projects I performed during my time with this company. I wil be submitting both the reference letter plus the statutory declaration along with payslips. Would it be acceptable? Unfortunately I am unable to get a more detailed letter with more descriptions from this employer, hence I am thinking on the statutory declaration.

Hope someone can give me a hand on this. Thanks a lot.


----------



## vinodn007

What documents do we submit for degree verification.


----------



## abrao115

Hi all,

I have applied for skills assessment with EA as an "Electrical Engineering Drafts Person" with "Bachelors of Science" & "7 years work experience" degree through CDR route with the help of MARA agent.

Then EA has given the below out come letter with below information

"*Thank you for your Migration Skills Assessment Competency Demonstration Report application.
Your qualifications indicate that you may be assessed as a scientist.
We recommend you refer to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection for contact details of the relevant assessing authority for your qualifications".

My MARA agent says I can apply for VETASSESS as "Other Spacial Scientist" and at the same time he suggesting me to apply for RPL to get the equivalent Australian qualification certificate for Electrical Engineering Drafts person work experience.

Does anybody have any idea how to apply for RPL and which University will provide the RPL certificate for "Electrical Engineering Drafts Persons".

Kindly help me if any body knows.

Thanks for your help in advance guys.*


----------



## cutetiramisu

jairichi said:


> Get a detailed experience letter from ex-employer or manager or supervisor or reporting authority detailing the duration, designation, full time or part time, working hours/week and clear roles and responsibilities. If not possible then get a statutory declaration (SD). Experience letter or SD has to be supported by pay slips or salary certificate or income tax returns or bank statements.


Dear Bro,

You've mentioned Salary Certificate? What is that, May I ask?

I'm having some problems with the payment evidence of my previous employment.
See, I couldn't provide the following documents:
1. Pay Slips required by Vetassess (starting month and the last month)
2. Income Tax Form, too many words and expensive to translate into English
3. Bank Statements, I've closed the bank account

I've got only Superannuation Document (less words to translate) but it doesn't show the employer's name, only some registration number of my employer.

How should I provide my payment evidence?

Thank you all.


----------



## cutetiramisu

Ozziescientist said:


> Hi everyone, hoping to submit my EOI within the next 2-3 weeks, but waiting for Vetassess. Put application in on 14 April, and have not had any communication from their side yet. Hope that I get a positive result soon. Joining this group so that I can begin the wait with everyone else and offer support as we all make this journey together. Hoping everything will move quickly. I am applying as a biotechnologist, anzsco code 1234-14. My points are as follows:
> 
> 
> Age-30
> Education-20
> Experience -5
> English - 20 (scored 200+ for each module of Cambridge Advanced English)
> QLD 190 visa - 5
> 
> total points: 80 including SS


Have you or your employers received any verification calls from Vetassess yet?

Please do share the context of the calls?
Roughly when did they call and what did they ask about?


Thanks Bro.
I've yet to submit my assessment, currently waiting for reference letter from my previous employer.


----------



## jfperez05

jfperez05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry, this is not a quesiton regarding assesment time but about an assesment requirement. I am about to apply for an assesment with Vetasses, but unfortunately one of my emplyment reference letter from one employer is very basic and general and only has few descriptions of my duties. I am wondering If can do an statutory declaration in more detail specifying in detail task and projects I performed during my time with this company. I wil be submitting both the reference letter plus the statutory declaration along with payslips. Would it be acceptable? Unfortunately I am unable to get a more detailed letter with more descriptions from this employer, hence I am thinking on the statutory declaration.
> 
> Hope someone can give me a hand on this. Thanks a lot.


Would some expert please be able to answer this question? I really need to know this. In adition to this question, we have another problem; I've got a work reference letter signed by my former direct boss from my previous employer, but I've been notified that he got dismissed and we are not certain on how to proceed because if they call this company to confirm work experience, this person no longer works there on this company and so no one would be able to confirm work experience details as specified on the work letter. Would an statutory declaration work for this as well?? Appreciate a prompt response. Thanks.


----------



## weed

Vivek134214 said:


> Hey Ozziescientist,
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I think it will take some time as I have not yet received the assessment result from Vetassess, I submitted my Vetassess on 19th of February and still awaiting for the result. Let me share that Vetasses processing time is 60 working days from the date of application.
> 
> I wish you good luck and hope everyone gets their result positive and in time.
> 
> Cheers
> Vivek.


Dear Vivek134214

I am a new member here and had followed your tweets. Plz be kind to let know yours latest Vetassess status. I am planning to apply for vetassess as illustrator 232412

Regards
Sunny (Weed)


----------



## kienrock

Hi there,
I asked around but not yet got any answer, so i would like to ask you about something?

Firstly, my condition as below:
Civil Engineer (Bridge & highway) - Bachelor degree.
My experiences (14 years)
2002-2004 Site Engineer (Company 1)
2004-2005 Engineer (Company 2)
2005-2010 Chief Engineer - jobs had been almost same Manager but lower salary rank. 
2010-2014 Section Manager (end of Company 2)
2014-2015 Department Manager (Company 3)
2015-now Section Manager (Company 4)

I need 8 years in order to get max point.

I have some following questions:

1. In case apply 133111 CPM with Vetassess
1.1. For getting positive, the title of your possition should be Project Manager or not? I have always participated in 100MUSD+ projects which PMs were so high requirement (age and/or abilities). So is it ok?
1.2. Regarding relevant experiences, which we will claim in EOI, i think that, normally,in order to become manager, we had to be junior/senior engineer first, the question is the validated experiences will be counted from Manager position, which will be less than expected, isn't it? So my experiences will be from 2005 (chief engineer) ? or from 2010 (Section Manager)? or since first time (deduct some "deem" year) or else? Also, I always had staff under me since 2005 (sometimes over 10 psn).

2. In case apply 233111 Civil Engineer with EA
They will assess the chief/manager period? chief/manager still can count as engineer or only engineer time eligible?

3. So which is the best way? CE or CPM?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## jairichi

cutetiramisu said:


> Dear Bro,
> 
> You've mentioned Salary Certificate? What is that, May I ask?
> 
> I'm having some problems with the payment evidence of my previous employment.
> See, I couldn't provide the following documents:
> 1. Pay Slips required by Vetassess (starting month and the last month)
> 2. Income Tax Form, too many words and expensive to translate into English
> 3. Bank Statements, I've closed the bank account
> 
> I've got only Superannuation Document (less words to translate) but it doesn't show the employer's name, only some registration number of my employer.
> 
> How should I provide my payment evidence?
> 
> Thank you all.


It is a letter from your employer in official letterhead mentioning the breakdown of your salary per month. You can use your superannuation records to complement that salary certificate.


----------



## jairichi

vinodn007 said:


> What documents do we submit for degree verification.


Semester or yearly mark sheets and graduation certificate.


----------



## cutetiramisu

jairichi said:


> It is a letter from your employer in official letterhead mentioning the breakdown of your salary per month. You can use your superannuation records to complement that salary certificate.


Understood, thank you very much.

I suppose this salary certificate can be provided by my previous employer.

Before that, I've tried requesting payslips from my previous employer, which I had no confident in getting. However, they were kind enough to send me e-paylips for my first and last month. Since it is computer generated, no signature or company stamp chop nor letterhead. I believe I should have them to at least stamp chop, right?


----------



## jairichi

cutetiramisu said:


> Understood, thank you very much.
> 
> I suppose this salary certificate can be provided by my previous employer.
> 
> Before that, I've tried requesting payslips from my previous employer, which I had no confident in getting. However, they were kind enough to send me e-paylips for my first and last month. Since it is computer generated, no signature or company stamp chop nor letterhead. I believe I should have them to at least stamp chop, right?


Having pay slips is good. Approach them to stamp on them with their official seal. If possible get all of those documents notarized or certified. Good luck.


----------



## chnos995

*Delay in Vetassess skill assessment - Life scientist nec(234599)*

Hi,

My name is Krishna Paruchuri, I am from India. I lodged an application for Skill Assessment - Full Skill Assessment on 13th April 2016, as it's been more than 18 weeks from submission of my application, could any one tell me is it usual time taken to provide the result by vetassess?
When i contacted them through mail, they said it will take some more time to review the details mentioned in,but didn't mentioned how much time it will take to review those details.

Could any one tell me is it happened with any one else.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Rohan_87

chnos995 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Krishna Paruchuri, I am from India. I lodged an application for Skill Assessment - Full Skill Assessment on 13th April 2016, as it's been more than 18 weeks from submission of my application, could any one tell me is it usual time taken to provide the result by vetassess?
> When i contacted them through mail, they said it will take some more time to review the details mentioned in,but didn't mentioned how much time it will take to review those details.
> 
> Could any one tell me is it happened with any one else.
> 
> Appreciate your help.


Hello Krishna,

I think it's better to call than emailing. 
There are people who've waited for 120+ days for their outcome and people who've received it in just 50 days. So I would suggest you to call them. 

You can also check the page myimmitracker.com, you will get an idea of how many people are waiting for their outcome and how many have received it in 10-12 weeks time. 
<*SNIP*> *- Rule 10 - Competing forums kaju/moderator
*
IELTS-7 overall
CSOL- 141999
VETASSESS applied on 25th June,16
waiting for outcome.


----------



## jfperez05

jfperez05 said:


> Would some expert please be able to answer this question? I really need to know this. In adition to this question, we have another problem; I've got a work reference letter signed by my former direct boss from my previous employer, but I've been notified that he got dismissed and we are not certain on how to proceed because if they call this company to confirm work experience, this person no longer works there on this company and so no one would be able to confirm work experience details as specified on the work letter. Would an statutory declaration work for this as well?? Appreciate a prompt response. Thanks.


Hi there.. is there any other place I can find the answer to my question? I really need to know how I can proceed in this situation. Thanks.


----------



## abhishektandon

Hi,

I am applying for vetassess assessment online.
I want to know what to mention in General Education details i.e. Primary School , Secondary School.
They are asking 
- start year,
- end year,
- no. of years and
- year of completion.
- Highest Schooling Certificate Obtained

Please help.


----------



## Rohan_87

abhishektandon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for vetassess assessment online.
> I want to know what to mention in General Education details i.e. Primary School , Secondary School.
> They are asking
> - start year,
> - end year,
> - no. of years and
> - year of completion.
> - Highest Schooling Certificate Obtained
> 
> Please help.


Yes, you've to submit every possible document. 
Education related documents i.e. schooling and graduation.
Experience related documents i.e. your pay slips, offer letters, promotional letter (if any), roles and responsibilities on companies letterhead undersigned by your boss.
Bank statement to show as your salary proof, one for each quarter (if salary payslips not available)
Income tax returns from the date you started earning taxable income. 
Last but not the least your photograph.


----------



## abhishektandon

Rohan_87 said:


> Yes, you've to submit every possible document.
> Education related documents i.e. schooling and graduation.
> Experience related documents i.e. your pay slips, offer letters, promotional letter (if any), roles and responsibilities on companies letterhead undersigned by your boss.
> Bank statement to show as your salary proof, one for each quarter (if salary payslips not available)
> Income tax returns from the date you started earning taxable income.
> Last but not the least your photograph.
> 
> IELTS-7 overall
> CSOL- 141999
> VETASSESS applied on 25th June,16
> waiting for outcome.


i WANT TO KNOW WHAT TO MENTION IN THAT FIELD. I KNOW I HAVE TO SUBMIT ALL DOCUMENTS.


----------



## ptepas

I lodged and finalized my vetassess application 2 weeks ago. 
Then I upload more documentation today.
So when the processing time begin? 2 weeks ago or today?


----------



## abhishektandon

ptepas said:


> I lodged and finalized my vetassess application 2 weeks ago.
> Then I upload more documentation today.
> So when the processing time begin? 2 weeks ago or today?


What details you mentioned under general education? 

- primary school,
- No. of years,
- secondary school,
- No of years,
- Highest schooling?


----------



## ptepas

abhishektandon said:


> What details you mentioned under general education?
> 
> - primary school,
> - No. of years,
> - secondary school,
> - No of years,
> - Highest schooling?


i mentioned only my highest education, which is high school b/c I don't think they need to know about my primary school.


----------



## abhishektandon

ptepas said:


> i mentioned only my highest education, which is high school b/c I don't think they need to know about my primary school.


The fields of Primary/ secondary School, no of years in each and year of completion for each are marked as mandatory. I guess the Highest qualification you mentioned is for next category wherein we have to mention the highest degree we obtained.

I want to know about details in general education.


----------



## cadimi

Hi guys,
I have some questions about statement of service letter.
I have worked for two different companies. Can I be the one who writes the letters (same format for 2 companies?) and just get them signed and/or stamped by the Deputy Director (The highest order is the Director but unsure I can get it from him)? Or must I get the letters written by the managers themselves?
The 2nd question is: is that necessary to have the letterhead in every pages of the letter (for letter with 2 more pages) or only in the first page is sufficient?


----------



## rohitimmi

cadimi said:


> Hi guys,
> I have some questions about statement of service letter.
> I have worked for two different companies. Can I be the one who writes the letters (same format for 2 companies?) and just get them signed and/or stamped by the Deputy Director (The highest order is the Director but unsure I can get it from him)? Or must I get the letters written by the managers themselves?
> The 2nd question is: is that necessary to have the letterhead in every pages of the letter (for letter with 2 more pages) or only in the first page is sufficient?





I guess you need to paraphrase the service letter for 2 different companies and then get it signed by authorities...it wont matter who writes...

letter head on all pages will make it more authentic, though some companies have continuation sheets...


----------



## C.Ronaldo 7

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum and I find this place really helpful for which I would like to thank you all first.

Apologies, If I posted in the wrong thread as I didn’t find any other suitable thread.

Can you please tell me based on your experiences if I stand a chance for positive outcome from Vetassess

Nominating occupation: 139914 - Quality Assurance Manager

Education: Bachelor’s in Commerce (B.Com)

Work experience: 6.5 years total in Quality Control / Quality Assurance in video game industry

Company 1 (5.5 years)
Positions held:
1. Game Tester (3.5 years)
Duties:
• Finding and reporting bugs on the assigned areas of the project like: Walkthrough, Main Missions, Side Missions, Cinematic, Level Art, Level Design .etc
• Reporting issues in a specific internal database
• Performing regression tests on each build
• Sending daily reports regarding the tests performed

2. Senior Game Tester (1 year)
• Organizing and planning tests for teams of 4-12 testers
• Supervising the activity of each team member: test areas, issues reporting, overall activity, etc.
• Supervising and validating each team member's submitted issues 
• Using and managing each team member's submitted issues in bug database
• Providing constant feedback on each team member's activity, having as focus the personal development and constant quality increase.
• Evaluating each team member's activity throughout the whole project
• Finding and reporting bugs on assigned areas of the project, such as: Walkthrough, Main Missions, Side Missions, Cinematic, Level Art, Level Design .etc
• Reporting issues in a specific internal database
• Performing regression tests on each build
• Providing detailed reports about the team's activity, at the end of each day

3. Associate QC Lead (1 year)
•	Project planning and management; Managing teams of 20 members
•	Giving QC Go/No Go , issuing validation reports, certifications, response reports and follow-ups according to each milestone; Providing detailed reports in order to create and ensure visibility over project status at all times;
•	Ensuring that all project milestones are met and performing risk analysis for the product;
•	Improving the testing procedures and methodologies; Creating and developing complex project specific test cases which properly cover all the product areas; Keeping the project documentation up to date;
•	Participate to weekly meetings to establish planning and share information and procedures;
•	Managing the resources and estimating the needed resources; Keeping track of the hardware inventory, software and console firmware maintenance;
•	Periodically evaluating the team members, offering feedback and guidance;
•	Coaching and developing new task leaders; Training the newcomers and getting them accustomed with the work environment and project;
•	Motivating the team and creating a professionally and pleasant work environment;
•	Managing and administrating the Bug Database; Supervising the issues reported by the team, correcting the mistakes and ensuring that the internal reporting procedures and high quality standards are met;
•	Working closely and coordinating with the Production, Developers and Compliance teams in order to create and maintain a communication flow between the involved parties, to ensure that the project goals are met at high quality standards;
•	Coordination of teams and tests; Distributing tasks throughout the team and supervising the task completion process;

6 months gap between company 1 & company 2 (unemployed during this period)

Company 2: XYZ (Current)
Position held:
1. Quality Assurance Manager (1 year)
Duties:
●	Manage, control, coordinate QA process, organization, tools, methods, documentation used by QA teams for the assigned production activities; keep and provide expertise regarding QA-related matters
●	Organize, allocate QA resources among programs, in line with production priorities and needs; plan, forecast resource in efficient manner, and prevent resource issue
●	Define, implement optimization solutions, quality standards, and targets for QA staff at all levels
●	Follow up production status, ensuring product quality and on-time delivery of all projects from QA side
●	Anticipate potential QA issues and implement proper solutions
●	Actively propose initiatives to improve QA process and working environment
●	Be the key contact of QA in the studio; ensure efficient and smooth communication regarding QA planning, resource, process and strategy
●	Supervise QA staff at all levels, inspiring them motivation and sense of responsibility, making them comply with the company’s regulations
●	Join in recruitment activities
●	Organize team evaluation, training, documentation for testers to constantly improve themselves
●	Work with other departments (Producer, Programmer, Game Designer, Artist and others) to have best communication, coordination, understanding for efficient cooperation between teams

B.Com passing year: 2011 Oct [Started employment 2 years before passing out]
Company 1: 2009 Nov – 2015 Mar
6 months gap before joining company 2
Company 2: 2015 Sep – 2016 Present

I guess I have provided enough information. Please ask if you require more information.

Do you guys think I am eligible for the 139914 - QA Manager and what are the chances of getting positive assessment?

Do you think if there is another occupation I would be suitable for if I do not satisfy the above criteria?

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Regards,
CR7


----------



## cadimi

rohitimmi said:


> I guess you need to paraphrase the service letter for 2 different companies and then get it signed by authorities...it wont matter who writes...
> 
> letter head on all pages will make it more authentic, though some companies have continuation sheets...


Thanks so much mate, it's really invaluable as I'm afraid employees are not allowed to do this thing. I intend to write it by myself and just get it signed and stamped.


----------



## Rainbows

Hello Friends,

I am new to this forum and seek help. My VET assessment is lodged and am waiting for the result. I am applying for ANZSCO code 212415 (Technical Writer) to ACT. I also notice that 2 other states have this in open status but I need to wait till I get VET results. My questions are:
1. What are the kinds of reasons that can be given to request for an "Urgency Request" during VET assessment?
2. Is it allowed to apply to more than one state in SkillSelect/EOI for 190 visa?
3. How does one pay to these 3 states? Am very much confused about this as well. Someone please help....

Hoping to get answers for all 3 soon...thanks friends


----------



## Rainbows

Adding ...these are my points so far:
PTE - 10 points (73 overall)
CSOL - 212415
VETASSESS applied on 13th July,16
waiting for outcome.


----------



## Rainbows

Adding ...these are my points so far:
Age - 25 /PTE - 10 /Edu - 15 /Work Exp - 15 /State Spons - 5 /Total - 70

CSOL - 212415
VETASSESS applied on 13th August,16
waiting for outcome.


----------



## itsmerishi

Hi guys,
I am planning to send my educational and work experience letter to vetassess for assessment. I want to k now whether the documents mentioned below are enough or do I need to get more documents.

Graduation certificates B.Commerce All three years mark sheets and degree
PG Certificates-MBA(major in Finance) All mark sheets and Degree

1st Company- Offer letter + relieving letter+ 4 salary slips(random months). Worked here for one year, 

2nd Company- resignation acceptance mail+ job responsibilities on company letter head+ 3 salary slips(random months)+ 1 Form 16. Worked here for 4 years

3rd Company- Offer letter+ resignation acceptance mail+ job responsibilities on company letter head+ 3 salary slips(random months)+ Form 16. Worked here for 1 year

4th Company- Offer letter+ resignation acceptance on letter head+ job responsibilities on company letter head+ 6 months salary slips(random months)+ 4 years form 16. Worked here for 4 years

Form 16 is a letter that an employer gives to the employees mentioning the financial years salary details and tax deducted

Now my question is, whether these documents are enough to lodge educational and employment assessment. 

I don't have the first and the last salary slips of any company(as its is mentioned on the vetassess as a preferred requirements). Will random months salary slips do?

I have Form 16 for last 5 years. Do i require form 16 for all the years?

I would be applying for Financial and Investment manager(222312 ANZSCO code) occupation and will be getting the 2nd, 3rd and 4th companies experience assessed. I have got job responsibilities printed from all three companies on letter head.


----------



## Baurzhan

Guys hi, 

I am planning to send reference letter as an evidence of tasks performed do i need to send appointment letter and official position description together with reference letter or reference letter is enough. 

Looking forward to hear from you guys


----------



## Baurzhan

Rohan_87 said:


> Yes, you've to submit every possible document.
> Education related documents i.e. schooling and graduation.
> Experience related documents i.e. your pay slips, offer letters, promotional letter (if any), roles and responsibilities on companies letterhead undersigned by your boss.
> Bank statement to show as your salary proof, one for each quarter (if salary payslips not available)
> Income tax returns from the date you started earning taxable income.
> Last but not the least your photograph.


Rohan hi,

I am planning to send reference letter as an evidence of tasks performed do i need to send appointment letter and official position description together with reference letter or reference letter is enough. 

Is it ok if i will not send official position description because description of my tasks are deferent from actually what i am doing

Looking forward to hear from you


----------



## Baurzhan

anubhav_29 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I m about to submit my documents for 133111 ( Construction Project manager ) in Vetassess. Can any group members please update me with the format for Employment Evidence Letter . I m also planning to first take the Vetassess advisory service for share your views about that as well . Thanks in Advance .


anubhav_29

Did u already submit ur docs to advisory service ? If Yes can u share with me what they have told u? and what else do u have to submit ? I am planning to assess my expirience and i am going for 133112 Project Builder it has the same unit group as Construction Project manager. 

THanks u in advance


----------



## Baurzhan

Guys need ur advice. 

I think some of u know that when an aplicant nominates for managerial occupation an aplicant has to submit organization chart where shows that he reports to Project manager and after 9 months an aplicant started reporting to deputy project manager where he reports to Project Manager. So aplicant got demoted but still kept his duties and role

So the question is if an applicant sends organizational chart to Vetasses where shows that he reports to Project Manager does Vetassess will find about new organizational chart. 

Please help to find an aswer.


----------



## itsmerishi

itsmerishi said:


> Hi guys,
> I am planning to send my educational and work experience letter to vetassess for assessment. I want to k now whether the documents mentioned below are enough or do I need to get more documents.
> 
> Graduation certificates B.Commerce All three years mark sheets and degree
> PG Certificates-MBA(major in Finance) All mark sheets and Degree
> 
> 1st Company- Offer letter + relieving letter+ 4 salary slips(random months). Worked here for one year,
> 
> 2nd Company- resignation acceptance mail+ job responsibilities on company letter head+ 3 salary slips(random months)+ 1 Form 16. Worked here for 4 years
> 
> 3rd Company- Offer letter+ resignation acceptance mail+ job responsibilities on company letter head+ 3 salary slips(random months)+ Form 16. Worked here for 1 year
> 
> 4th Company- Offer letter+ resignation acceptance on letter head+ job responsibilities on company letter head+ 6 months salary slips(random months)+ 4 years form 16. Worked here for 4 years
> 
> Form 16 is a letter that an employer gives to the employees mentioning the financial years salary details and tax deducted
> 
> Now my question is, whether these documents are enough to lodge educational and employment assessment.
> 
> I don't have the first and the last salary slips of any company(as its is mentioned on the vetassess as a preferred requirements). Will random months salary slips do?
> 
> I have Form 16 for last 5 years. Do i require form 16 for all the years?
> 
> I would be applying for Financial and Investment manager(222312 ANZSCO code) occupation and will be getting the 2nd, 3rd and 4th companies experience assessed. I have got job responsibilities printed from all three companies on letter head.


Hi Guys,

Can any one suggest if the docs are sufficient?


----------



## Baurzhan

Guys who already got positive assessment from Vetassess ? Please share with me ur documents ? I would be appriciated


----------



## Rajesh2323

Hey guys.. I am waiting for VETASSESS outcome and already in 16th week. 
I made a contact to them when in 11th week. What would you suggest, shall I contact them again now or should I just wait for their decision quietly ? 
Thanks


----------



## rohitimmi

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey guys.. I am waiting for VETASSESS outcome and already in 16th week.
> I made a contact to them when in 11th week. What would you suggest, shall I contact them again now or should I just wait for their decision quietly ?
> Thanks



Hey...
You should email them and request for insight on you application status...
They are good people and i guess they will revert with actual status...
I recently emailed them for payment receipt and they responded immediately...


though sending email depends on what reply did you get on earlier communication...


----------



## Rajesh2323

rohitimmi said:


> Rajesh2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys.. I am waiting for VETASSESS outcome and already in 16th week.
> I made a contact to them when in 11th week. What would you suggest, shall I contact them again now or should I just wait for their decision quietly ?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...
> You should email them and request for insight on you application status...
> They are good people and i guess they will revert with actual status...
> I recently emailed them for payment receipt and they responded immediately...
> 
> 
> though sending email depends on what reply did you get on earlier communication...
Click to expand...

Hey thanks rohit, 
Yea in 11th week they said application is in process and most of applications take 12-14 weeks. 
And now I am in16th week. So don't know if i'l receive the standard response again that it's in process.


----------



## Upendraa

jairichi said:


> Yes, descriptive job roles and every evidence for employment (pay stubs, tax documents) are provided. I have 9 years of work experience including a PhD. Have applied as Life Scientist NEC. I already have IELTS score. Just want to get the positive assessment and get those 5 points for my spouse so that she could get invitation for 189.


Hi,

If your occupation is in CSOL and your wife occupation is in SOL then you cant claim 5 partner point. Thanks


----------



## mohfareh

*Vet docs*



Baurzhan said:


> Guys who already got positive assessment from Vetassess ? Please share with me ur documents ? I would be appriciated


For qualification assessment, the more the documents you submit, the better. Below are the main documents that you should submit:

1. Contract
2. Organization Chart (mainly for managerial positions)
3. Payslips
4. Bank statement
5. Social insurance (Superannuation)
6. Statement of Service Letter (the tasks in your letter should be very close to the job description of your nominated occupation) 
7. Tax records (i think this one is optional if you submitted 3,4 and 5).

Best wishes


----------



## Baurzhan

mohfareh said:


> For qualification assessment, the more the documents you submit, the better. Below are the main documents that you should submit:
> 
> 1. Contract
> 2. Organization Chart (mainly for managerial positions)
> 3. Payslips
> 4. Bank statement
> 5. Social insurance (Superannuation)
> 6. Statement of Service Letter (the tasks in your letter should be very close to the job description of your nominated occupation)
> 7. Tax records (i think this one is optional if you submitted 3,4 and 5).
> 
> Best wishes


Monfareh 

Thank u for ur reply, i am happy that u replied 

Yours and my occupation have the same unit number. And our case are the same. I am nominating for Project Builder. 

I would be happy if answer to my questions below: 

1. Could you please share with me the org chart (If u don't mind), i wanna see how it should look like, i have mine but i am not sure if it's ok. 

2. Did u work 5 days working 2 days holiday? or u working on rotational base 30/30 or 28/28? 
3. Is it possible to chat with u on watsup ? 

I would be really appriciated for ur help 

With regard
Baur


----------



## mohfareh

Hi Baru, 

You are most welcome. 

1. I can share my OC, however, it is only required if you are nominating a managerial position. Anyway, you can send me your email and i will forward it to you.
2. what is important is that you work more than 20 hours a week, I think the norm is 40 hours a week.

3. Yes, it is. Send me an email and with your number.

Best wishes,,,
Mohd



Baurzhan said:


> Monfareh
> 
> Thank u for ur reply, i am happy that u replied
> 
> Yours and my occupation have the same unit number. And our case are the same. I am nominating for Project Builder.
> 
> I would be happy if answer to my questions below:
> 
> 1. Could you please share with me the org chart (If u don't mind), i wanna see how it should look like, i have mine but i am not sure if it's ok.
> 
> 2. Did u work 5 days working 2 days holiday? or u working on rotational base 30/30 or 28/28?
> 3. Is it possible to chat with u on watsup ?
> 
> I would be really appriciated for ur help
> 
> With regard
> Baur


----------



## Baurzhan

mohfareh said:


> Hi Baru,
> 
> You are most welcome.
> 
> 1. I can share my OC, however, it is only required if you are nominating a managerial position. Anyway, you can send me your email and i will forward it to you.
> 2. what is important is that you work more than 20 hours a week, I think the norm is 40 hours a week.
> 
> 3. Yes, it is. Send me an email and with your number.
> 
> Best wishes,,,
> Mohd


Dear Mohd, 

Thank you 

1. My e-mail is: <*SNIP*> *Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

With regard
Baur


----------



## Newuser123

I have received my Vetassess Outcome POSITIVE this week. I applied myself on 16th June 2016 . Then got reply to resend my pic as original pic was not clear. On 8th Aug i received another reply to resend My duties as they were looking for duties for all Designations in last 10 years ( even if it same company ). I submitted this on Same date . ON 9th I got another reply to provide Salary slips for missing years . Vetassess needs Salary proof ( Pay slip , form 16 or PF details) for all years of employment. 

They access my experience of 9 years + as positive in last ten years ( Thank God.....) to claim maximum points on experience.


Vetassess is very cooperative and we can go for assessment by self . Agent is not required as [er my experience . If you have any doubt , go for their advisory service. 

My PTE is still pending . I am preparing it now . keeping my fingers cross for the next stage....


----------



## rohitimmi

Newuser123 said:


> I have received my Vetassess Outcome POSITIVE this week. I applied myself on 16th June 2016 . Then got reply to resend my pic as original pic was not clear. On 8th Aug i received another reply to resend My duties as they were looking for duties for all Designations in last 10 years ( even if it same company ). I submitted this on Same date . ON 9th I got another reply to provide Salary slips for missing years . Vetassess needs Salary proof ( Pay slip , form 16 or PF details) for all years of employment.
> 
> They access my experience of 9 years + as positive in last ten years ( Thank God.....) to claim maximum points on experience.
> 
> 
> Vetassess is very cooperative and we can go for assessment by self . Agent is not required as [er my experience . If you have any doubt , go for their advisory service.
> 
> My PTE is still pending . I am preparing it now . keeping my fingers cross for the next stage....




Hey Congrats man...

just 1 quick question did they insist on form 16 or PF...i don't have both as i received cash salary, Cash vouchers available though...

Regards
Rohit


----------



## rajp

Hey Guys

I am lodging my skills/work assessment in coming week for an occupation of Insurance Agent. 

I have a B.A. from India and have recently completed my Dip of Financial Planning. I have 3.5 years full time work experience in this occupation(most of my experience is after my BA but before Dip of Fin planning). I called VA and explained my scenario. They are of the opinion that it should be OK but did not clarify whether my 3+ years experience will count for 186-ENS(Direct Entry) as my employer is willing to sponsor me. This occupation only requires AQF Cert IV/equivalent. 

Has anyone experienced or been in a similar situation ? I am confused with with occupation assessment working on VA website. DIBP website and 186 information only states 3 years full time work experience is sufficient. 

Thanks a ton in advance 

Raj


----------



## Newuser123

Rohit,

They need Salary proof for each year, you are claiming for Experience.It can be Salary slip , Form 16 , PF details . Try with Bank statement as it is also a proof of paid employment....


----------



## rohitimmi

Newuser123 said:


> Rohit,
> 
> They need Salary proof for each year, you are claiming for Experience.It can be Salary slip , Form 16 , PF details . Try with Bank statement as it is also a proof of paid employment....



The problem is I just have cash payment vouchers, no form 16 or pf details, even bank statement is not according to salary as i have received cash from various sources they do not show my salary deposited in cash also...


----------



## Aghakhan

Dear Members?
I have query related to vetassess. I have bachelor degree in civil engineering and a MBA. My nominated profession is Construction Project Manager ANZCO 133111 and i have 8+ yrs experience in that.
I am confused that with Bsc Civil engineering and MBA whether vetassess is going to assess my bachelor degree or not for for comparable Australian qualification. Or they will simply assess my occupation and will include my highest qualifiation as MBA. 

My confusion is that on their site they Quote DIBP that for Award of Master points will only made once underlying Bachelor degree is also assessed by relavant authority as comparable australian qualification.

Please could anyone help me on this.


----------



## mohfareh

It depend on your Bsc degree. If your Civil engineering degree is comparable to Australian BSc degree and has some construction management related courses then you are fine, you do not need your masters. 

On the other hand, If your first degree is not up to the required level, which was the case in my assessment (they considered my degree in civil engineering as associate degree, but my MSc. in construction management was assessed as comparable to Australian degree), then you need a master degree to help you get a positive assessment. But I am not sure that MBA is ok, perhaps for this you need to check with them in their advisory service.

I think you should first check whether your degree is comparable to Australian degree (which is the case for most public universities from Pakistan). This can be done by going to any agent who has access to (*Country Education Profiles*), where it shows that your degree from a specific university in Pakistan is comparable to Australian or not.

Cheers



Aghakhan said:


> Dear Members?
> I have query related to vetassess. I have bachelor degree in civil engineering and a MBA. My nominated profession is Construction Project Manager ANZCO 133111 and i have 8+ yrs experience in that.
> I am confused that with Bsc Civil engineering and MBA whether vetassess is going to assess my bachelor degree or not for for comparable Australian qualification. Or they will simply assess my occupation and will include my highest qualifiation as MBA.
> 
> My confusion is that on their site they Quote DIBP that for Award of Master points will only made once underlying Bachelor degree is also assessed by relavant authority as comparable australian qualification.
> 
> Please could anyone help me on this.


----------



## Saeed Akhtar

*Well Said*



nectar_s said:


> it looks like the assessment differs from occupation to occupation and also, the sufficiency of documents you submit.. on an average they take 4-8 weeks.. i am in to internal auditor profession


Hi nectar, i am glad i at last found another internal auditor
dear i need to know the documents(Accademic qualifications and experience certificates you submitted to vetassess, what was the outcome of your assessment:?


----------



## Aghakhan

Dear seniors?

I am in process of applying to vetassess for assessment. For skill assessment they require either qualification documents to be certified by Higher Education Pakistan OR By submitting verified copy directly sent from Awarding institute. 

But for PTA they give only ONE option that verified copy of qualification be sent by Degree awarding institue i.e. university.

My query is can?t i avail the same option of verification for Both skill Assessment and PTA i.e. by sending certified copies of qualification by Higher Education Pakistan rather than asking sealed verified documents from University for fulfilling requirement of PTA.
The only problem i have is that my university administration will take a hell lot of time for they have lengthy process.

My 2nd query is that do i also have to get verification of my other educational documents like secondary and higher secondary certificates. Or they altogether not required for submission i believe right? Bcz vetassess only require and assess bachelor?masters and PHD degrees.

Could any one explain me please.
Thanks


----------



## Aghakhan

Please anyone could help me on my above posted query please


----------



## jairichi

rohitimmi said:


> The problem is I just have cash payment vouchers, no form 16 or pf details, even bank statement is not according to salary as i have received cash from various sources they do not show my salary deposited in cash also...


What about your tax declarations or tax records from government? Do not tell us you never filed tax papers.


----------



## samehbazan

Hello Seniors

I have an important inquiry 
I found my profession under occupation which is 

233999 ENGINEERING PROFESSIONALS NEC
Occupations in this group include:

Mechatronics Engineer 
Product Design Engineer

I'm mechanical graduate with mechtronics major
Having 8+ years exp in product design

I didn't find this occupation in SOL
And I don't believe it will ,since it is not classified 

Shall I drop applying for immigration or apply under production engineer or mechanical engineer ?, however my experience letters are all R&D engineer And/or mechanical design engineer 

I need to know there is chance or not, so i don't waste my time and money

Thanks


----------



## rohitimmi

jairichi said:


> What about your tax declarations or tax records from government? Do not tell us you never filed tax papers.


As i received cash from various sources and unexplained cash flow was there, so the taxation is shown in different way not according to salary...so even showing tax records wont help as they do not show actual position...


----------



## Newuser123

They need documentary evidanve of income. Try to get salary slip on letter head .........


----------



## rohitimmi

Newuser123 said:


> They need documentary evidanve of income. Try to get salary slip on letter head .........


Salary slips and salary annual statement already submitted on company's letterhead
Wondering will that suffice...:juggle:


----------



## rohitimmi

rohitimmi said:


> Hey Congrats man...
> 
> just 1 quick question did they insist on form 16 or PF...i don't have both as i received cash salary, Cash vouchers available though...
> 
> Regards
> Rohit


Whats your anzo code...


----------



## jairichi

rohitimmi said:


> Salary slips and salary annual statement already submitted on company's letterhead
> Wondering will that suffice...:juggle:


If you have submitted salary slips there is nothing to worry.


----------



## rohitimmi

jairichi said:


> If you have submitted salary slips there is nothing to worry.



Yep my fingers are crossed already,,,

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rohitimmi

rohitimmi said:


> Yep my fingers are crossed already,,,
> 
> :fingerscrossed:




How many times do you think they ask or go for employment verification...:confused2::confused2:


----------



## rohitimmi

rohitimmi said:


> Yep my fingers are crossed already,,,
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


How many times do you think they ask or go for employment verification...
:confused2:


----------



## jairichi

rohitimmi said:


> How many times do you think they ask or go for employment verification...
> :confused2:


If documents are good and they have no doubts then there will not be any verification. That is the reason why it is better to provide multiple evidences for each employment like reference letter, salary slips, tax records, etc.


----------



## Aghakhan

Dear All?

Can any one tell me as i am going to apply for assessment. My query is that I have bsc degree and transcript. Vetassess require just bachelor degree and transcript. Do they also require secondary and higher secondary certificates too?? I mean my occupation require only bachelor degree and transcript to acess my related qualificationand i am sending them these two documents. Just worndering Do i also need to send matric and Intermediate degree and certifiactes along with my bachelors??


----------



## Aghakhan

Dear All?
what does Full transcript meaning in vetassess assessment of qualification. What i gather from Full transcript mean consolidated transcript of all semesters right in one page documents?? Or does that mean ALL separate transcripts. They require all transcripts be uploaded and secondly in Pakistan case also send FULL transcript and Award cerificate be sent directly from Uni.
I am confused abt full meaning?
Help please.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Aghakhan said:


> Dear All?
> what does Full transcript meaning in vetassess assessment of qualification. What i gather from Full transcript mean consolidated transcript of all semesters right in one page documents?? Or does that mean ALL separate transcripts. They require all transcripts be uploaded and secondly in Pakistan case also send FULL transcript and Award cerificate be sent directly from Uni.
> I am confused abt full meaning?
> Help please.


 .
You should send them all the mark sheets of matric, intermediate and graduation.
Step 2
Go to your concerned university and explain the administration department about the document you require.
Step 3
They will ask all the transcript original and photocopy.
Step 4
They will attest each your transcript and send to the Malbourne Vetassess address in university sealed envelope. 

Every university has a department who deal with this type of matter.

Thankyou.


----------



## Aghakhan

Thanks Jamil?

Just a quick question do i also need to get matric and Intermediate qualication verified and sealed dent to vetassess from concerned intermediate board apart. Or just bachelor degree be sent in sealed envelope?? In my case relevant qualification is Bachelor degree only.


----------



## jfperez05

Has somebody done Statutory Declaration to validate employment for VETASSES? I appreciate some advice on this matter. Cheers.


----------



## whynotaustralia

Experts,

I am trying file on my own. Under which section of the document upload process do I upload the ITR forms ? Goes without saying that the assessing body is vetassess

Thanks


----------



## sam_1990

Hello All

Wants to go for Vetassess Skill Assessment for Recruitment Consultant - 223112

Education:
Btech(ECE) - 2007-11
PG Diploma in HR - 2014-15 distance learning.

Experience: 3 years (Working as Executive Talent Acquisition since 2013 out of 1st since months were on Contract, working with same organisation since last 2 years).

What are chances for +ve outcome as my Graduation is not relevant to work experience.

Wants to go for South Australia as 223112 is in CSOL and have my real brother as citizen in Adelaide.

Pts. Age=30
PTE = 10
Education = 15
SS = 5
Total = 60

Please help me as I am not very expert in this.

Regards


----------



## Jamil Sid

Aghakhan said:


> Thanks Jamil?
> 
> Just a quick question do i also need to get matric and Intermediate qualication verified and sealed dent to vetassess from concerned intermediate board apart. Or just bachelor degree be sent in sealed envelope?? In my case relevant qualification is Bachelor degree only.


Agha;
Sorry for late reply, 
You should send only your bachelor degree from your concern university.


----------



## Jamil Sid

jfperez05 said:


> Has somebody done Statutory Declaration to validate employment for VETASSES? I appreciate some advice on this matter. Cheers.


Dear Jef,
I send my statutory declaration for my employment and they approved it.


----------



## amandeeparora

mystique1234 said:


> I have submitted my VETASSESS application on 2nd Jan. My status still shows LODGED. How much time will it take to move to IN PROGRESS? And what are the status types from start to end?


HI Mystique1234, I am also in process of applying for my VETASSESS, but very confused with the documentation required and what all needs to be notarized by lawyers. Pls help to share your mail ID as I would request some insight and details on documentation.

Regards,
Amandeep Arora


----------



## flupo2000

jfperez05 said:


> Has somebody done Statutory Declaration to validate employment for VETASSES? I appreciate some advice on this matter. Cheers.


I did for my review of the first feedback to clarify my job duties. Yet no feedback for my review


----------



## amandeeparora

Newuser123 said:


> I have received my Vetassess Outcome POSITIVE this week. I applied myself on 16th June 2016 . Then got reply to resend my pic as original pic was not clear. On 8th Aug i received another reply to resend My duties as they were looking for duties for all Designations in last 10 years ( even if it same company ). I submitted this on Same date . ON 9th I got another reply to provide Salary slips for missing years . Vetassess needs Salary proof ( Pay slip , form 16 or PF details) for all years of employment.
> 
> They access my experience of 9 years + as positive in last ten years ( Thank God.....) to claim maximum points on experience.
> 
> 
> Vetassess is very cooperative and we can go for assessment by self . Agent is not required as [er my experience . If you have any doubt , go for their advisory service.
> 
> My PTE is still pending . I am preparing it now . keeping my fingers cross for the next stage....


Hi,

I am also in process of applying for my VETASSESS, but very confused with the documentation required and what all needs to be notarized by lawyers. Pls help to share your mail ID as I would request some insight and details on documentation.

Regards,
Amandeep Arora


----------



## amandeeparora

Rainbows said:


> Adding ...these are my points so far:
> PTE - 10 points (73 overall)
> CSOL - 212415
> VETASSESS applied on 13th July,16
> waiting for outcome.


HI Rainbows, I am also in process of applying for my VETASSESS, but very confused with the documentation required and what all needs to be notarized by lawyers. Pls help to share your mail ID as I would request some insight and details on documentation.

Regards,
Amandeep Arora


----------



## amandeeparora

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey guys.. I am waiting for VETASSESS outcome and already in 16th week.
> I made a contact to them when in 11th week. What would you suggest, shall I contact them again now or should I just wait for their decision quietly ?
> Thanks


HI Rajesh, I am also in process of applying for my VETASSESS, but very confused with the documentation required and what all needs to be notarized by lawyers. Pls help to share your mail ID as I would request some insight and details on documentation.

Regards,
Amandeep Arora


----------



## amandeeparora

ajay23888 said:


> Wow.............What a Lovely morning it is
> 
> I got my positive assessment for the Market research analyst this morning. Without any employment verification............in 9 Weeks 3 Days.........
> 
> For Future Reference :
> - 1. Don't ever think It took 9 weeks long just because of I have applied without agents/not have enough knowledge on documentation part....To be frank with you, My documentation part was much more better than any agent also/with the proper naming convention .I got this result without any communication/call for reference check.Really happy and any one need help with respect to the document part, Feel free to PM me.......
> - 2. Apply as soon as possible, Because Average time taken by them is 12 Weeks.
> 
> Regards,
> -Ajay


HI Ajay, I am also in process of applying for my VETASSESS, but very confused with the documentation required and what all needs to be notarized by lawyers. Pls help to share your mail ID as I would request some insight and details on documentation.

Regards,
Amandeep Arora


----------



## amandeeparora

Rajesh2323 said:


> Hey congrats ajay..
> 
> Here I am in 9th week.. No verifications happened yet... But I m sure that they started working on my documents a month back, as they asked for some additional documents and info on 20th of June.
> 
> Waiting for something to happen.. Either verification or direct outcome.


HI Rajesh, I am also in process of applying for my VETASSESS, but very confused with the documentation required and what all needs to be notarized by lawyers. Pls help to share your mail ID as I would request some insight and details on documentation.

Regards,
Amandeep Arora


----------



## amandeeparora

verma85anu said:


> I have got Vetassess outcome today. I made the payment on 7th April and got the outcome on 7th July. Got it in 12 weeks time exact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HI Anu, I am also in process of applying for my VETASSESS, but very confused with the documentation required and what all needs to be notarized by lawyers. Pls help to share your mail ID as I would request some insight and details on documentation.

Regards,
Amandeep Arora


----------



## flupo2000

Hello everyone,

I applied for a review for my negative outcome from VETASSES, my questions are:
- Do they change their outcome from negative to positive if submitted more supporting documents?
- How long it takes? I'm now done with my 14th week in the review after 14 weeks in the original assessment. My profession is in marketing, does some profession take longer than others?

Thanks


----------



## Aghakhan

amandeeparora said:


> Newuser123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received my Vetassess Outcome POSITIVE this week. I applied myself on 16th June 2016 . Then got reply to resend my pic as original pic was not clear. On 8th Aug i received another reply to resend My duties as they were looking for duties for all Designations in last 10 years ( even if it same company ). I submitted this on Same date . ON 9th I got another reply to provide Salary slips for missing years . Vetassess needs Salary proof ( Pay slip , form 16 or PF details) for all years of employment.
> 
> They access my experience of 9 years + as positive in last ten years ( Thank God.....) to claim maximum points on experience.
> 
> 
> Vetassess is very cooperative and we can go for assessment by self . Agent is not required as [er my experience . If you have any doubt , go for their advisory service.
> 
> My PTE is still pending . I am preparing it now . keeping my fingers cross for the next stage....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am also in process of applying for my VETASSESS, but very confused with the documentation required and what all needs to be notarized by lawyers. Pls help to share your mail ID as I would request some insight and details on documentation.
> 
> Regards,
> Amandeep Arora
Click to expand...

Dear Newuser?

Just a quick question. I also have 9 yrs experience. Could i send One pay slip for each year? Or do i have to send 12*9years slips??


----------



## commie_rick

Aghakhan said:


> Dear Newuser?
> 
> Just a quick question. I also have 9 yrs experience. Could i send One pay slip for each year? Or do i have to send 12*9years slips??



i sent payslip for the entire year


----------



## commie_rick

flupo2000 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for a review for my negative outcome from VETASSES, my questions are:
> - Do they change their outcome from negative to positive if submitted more supporting documents?
> - How long it takes? I'm now done with my 14th week in the review after 14 weeks in the original assessment. My profession is in marketing, does some profession take longer than others?
> 
> Thanks



care to share what was the response for the negative outcome ? irrevelant doccuments , working experience ?

it took me 2 months to receive a positve outcome


----------



## Aghakhan

commie_rick said:


> Aghakhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Newuser?
> 
> Just a quick question. I also have 9 yrs experience. Could i send One pay slip for each year? Or do i have to send 12*9years slips??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sent payslip for the entire year
Click to expand...

So you suggesting i should send 108 slips :-( in my case. How should i manage to upload them online all 108??


----------



## deepthi-edla

I have applied vetasses on june 28th 2016 but not received any message from them and they have not asked for additional details when can i expect the result ......


----------



## abhishektandon

deepthi-edla said:


> I have applied vetasses on june 28th 2016 but not received any message from them and they have not asked for additional details when can i expect the result ......


Very Soon.
All d Best.


----------



## commie_rick

Aghakhan said:


> So you suggesting i should send 108 slips :-( in my case. How should i manage to upload them online all 108??


Hey bro .

I've 8 years of work experience. I sent them the last 12 months of pay slip , for older employment , I provided employment history which was given to me by hr. It summed up the years I was employed and salary for each year .

You could try that and tax records


----------



## deepthi-edla

hopefully...eagerly waiting now 10th week....


----------



## abrao115

Hi all,

My ANZSCO code is 232214: Other Spatial Scientist. I applied for skills assessment on 8th Aug. When I applied for skills assessment my manager has signed on the statutory declaration for my roles ans responsibilities. I gave his contact number to VETASSESS. Now he is going to other country and he will be not available from 15 th of Sept in India.

So I took another statutory declaration from my team leader for my roles and sent it to my MARA agent. He has called VETASSESS and explained the whole situation and asked the assessor to accept the new statutory declaration, but the assessor said he does not want any new statutory declaration. So my MARA agent has not submitted the new statutory declaration.

Now my questions are?
1. What is the current time frame for the out come from VETASSES for my code 232214.
2. If assessing authorities will call my manager after 15th of Sept.. what I need to do?
3. I have submitted all the payslips, bank statements, HESTA, form 16 for all years work experience. Will they sufficient for the positive outcome?
4. The assessor said he does not want any new statutory declaration. Does it mean he already took the decision? will he not call my manager ?

I am in full dilemma what should I do now?


Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## jv1412

Hi, Anyone applied for Corporate Services Manager code recently ? Am in my 6th week. Received a very prompt mail on first day of filing to send Passport copy once again. since then, no communication. Wondering if anyone else in the same boat.

Date lodged - 28July16


----------



## jv1412

Since you are approaching 12th week, guess you can mail them to check status.
Good luck!


----------



## PINOY31

Hi guys, May I ask if one salary slip per year will suffice the employment evidence?


----------



## commie_rick

abrao115 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My ANZSCO code is 232214: Other Spatial Scientist. I applied for skills assessment on 8th Aug. When I applied for skills assessment my manager has signed on the statutory declaration for my roles ans responsibilities. I gave his contact number to VETASSESS. Now he is going to other country and he will be not available from 15 th of Sept in India.
> 
> So I took another statutory declaration from my team leader for my roles and sent it to my MARA agent. He has called VETASSESS and explained the whole situation and asked the assessor to accept the new statutory declaration, but the assessor said he does not want any new statutory declaration. So my MARA agent has not submitted the new statutory declaration.
> 
> Now my questions are?
> 1. What is the current time frame for the out come from VETASSES for my code 232214.
> 2. If assessing authorities will call my manager after 15th of Sept.. what I need to do?
> 3. I have submitted all the payslips, bank statements, HESTA, form 16 for all years work experience. Will they sufficient for the positive outcome?
> 4. The assessor said he does not want any new statutory declaration. Does it mean he already took the decision? will he not call my manager ?
> 
> I am in full dilemma what should I do now?
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.



Those are valid questions and concerns. Since you have engaged an migration agent , you should make your money worth while . Pass these queries to him


----------



## joiedevivre

Got my VETASSES results last Sept 1. Results say:

_The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 20 hours per week which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation of Human Resource Adviser (ANZSCO Code: 223111):

1. From 01/2014 to 06/2015, Human Resources Manager, XXX, Inc., The Philippines
2. From 07/2015 to 07/2016, Human Resources Manager, XXX, Inc., The Philippines

Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:1/2014 
Number of years assessed positively: 2.5

The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in the above calculation:

1. From 01/2011 to 12/2013, Human Resources Manager, XXX Inc., The Philippines as:

the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation (Employment 1)_

I wonder why my 01/2011 to 12/2013 employment was not included in the calculation when it was the same company as my 01/2014 to 06/2015 one, which was counted.

Also, when I submit my EOI, do I only include the 2.5 years which have been assessed positively?


----------



## ruchapg

*225212 or 225213*



deepthi-edla said:


> I have applied vetasses on june 28th 2016 but not received any message from them and they have not asked for additional details when can i expect the result ......


Hi not sure how much time it takes, however it might take from 6 to 10 weeks time.
Hope you get soon!


----------



## jairichi

deepthi-edla said:


> I have applied vetasses on june 28th 2016 but not received any message from them and they have not asked for additional details when can i expect the result ......


According to their website 10 to 12 weeks.


----------



## jairichi

Responses are in red.



abrao115 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My ANZSCO code is 232214: Other Spatial Scientist. I applied for skills assessment on 8th Aug. When I applied for skills assessment my manager has signed on the statutory declaration for my roles ans responsibilities. I gave his contact number to VETASSESS. Now he is going to other country and he will be not available from 15 th of Sept in India.
> 
> So I took another statutory declaration from my team leader for my roles and sent it to my MARA agent. He has called VETASSESS and explained the whole situation and asked the assessor to accept the new statutory declaration, but the assessor said he does not want any new statutory declaration. So my MARA agent has not submitted the new statutory declaration.
> 
> Now my questions are?
> 1. What is the current time frame for the out come from VETASSES for my code 232214. *No such ANZSCO code based timeline exists. 10 to 12 weeks according to VETASSESS website.*
> 2. If assessing authorities will call my manager after 15th of Sept.. what I need to do? *The question is how will you know when they contact your manager. If VETASESS contacts you then provide your manager's updated contact information.*
> 3. I have submitted all the payslips, bank statements, HESTA, form 16 for all years work experience. Will they sufficient for the positive outcome? *Those are evidences of paid employment. Including this your R&Rs should be a perfect match for ANZSCO code to get a positive assessment.*
> 4. The assessor said he does not want any new statutory declaration. Does it mean he already took the decision? will he not call my manager ? *Might be fine with provided letter. If there is an issue they will contact you.*
> 
> I am in full dilemma what should I do now?
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## muthugovind

dear mukesh I am also planning to apply for vetassess assessment. can u kindly help me with document check list and format since you have been thro an agent it would be helpful


----------



## Swayam

*51112-State Sponsorship 2016*

Hi All,

Anybody aware of sponsoring states for 51112 . Am not able find any details for 2016 update.


----------



## dwty67

Hi Everyone,

I am in the process of filing my docs for skill assessment with vetassess. In there I have to fill in my hours per week for my graduation course. Now since my course was a correspondence course of Delhi University, I wanted to know what should be the hours per week?

Thanks in advance


----------



## commie_rick

dwty67 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am in the process of filing my docs for skill assessment with vetassess. In there I have to fill in my hours per week for my graduation course. Now since my course was a correspondence course of Delhi University, I wanted to know what should be the hours per week?
> 
> Thanks in advance


do u have the curriculum table that shows that is the required hours for each module/ subject?


----------



## abrao115

jairichi said:


> Responses are in red.



Thanks a lot for your answers.

for my 2nd question I do not know when assessing authorities will call my manager, but if they call on his current contact number after 20th sept on words until he will provide his other country contact number it may not be possible to answer the assessors call. will it be a problem?

Also he said he will be very busy in his new job and he may not provide all the necessary information to assessing authorities in case if they call him after 20th sept on his updated ph number. If he had informed this when I lodged the skills assessment with VETASSESS I would have provided my team leader contact details. 

Now I am thinking to provide my team leader contact details if they call me regarding Roles & Responsibilities statutory declaration. Is it okay to provide my team leaders details in the absence of my manager?


----------



## Aghakhan

Hello Everyone?

I have a gap of 5 years between my job and my bsc degree. I did my BSC in 2002 and my job on which i am claiming points started in 2007. 

M worried would there be any problem at the later stage while creating immi account. Will they ask me abt this gap at any stage after vetassess skill assessment.
As in that 5 yrs i did my MBA in 2.5 yrs and rest 2.5 i was free at home doing nothing. I cant show my MBA for skill assessment as it's not relevant.

Any suggestion as to how should i proceed and what reasons should i tell tell for gap. Or do they really ask for gap reasons or just any reason would just do m i should nt be worried. 

Please help me out


----------



## megh87

Hello, 

This is supposed to be my first post.. 
I have applied for Skill assessment as a production manager 133512 in vetassess.on 30/08/2016
i have completed b.com(2008) MBA(2010) 
and have experience of almost 6.5 years in the same field
i have submitted all docs such as bank statement, payslips(78nos), appointment letter, Certificate of performance, salary hikes. 

My question is that when can i expect a call from the assessing person?
and do they call everyone for assessing or is it on luck by chance !!

Thanks


----------



## DeepaliVohra

megh87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is supposed to be my first post..
> I have applied for Skill assessment as a production manager 133512 in vetassess.on 30/08/2016
> i have completed b.com(2008) MBA(2010)
> and have experience of almost 6.5 years in the same field
> i have submitted all docs such as bank statement, payslips(78nos), appointment letter, Certificate of performance, salary hikes.
> 
> My question is that when can i expect a call from the assessing person?
> and do they call everyone for assessing or is it on luck by chance !!
> 
> Thanks


You or your current employer can expect a call or email from vetasses. The questions are very simple. In my case we current employer got an email on the confirmation of job description etc. As soon as he sent out the email withinn 15 days we received positive verification. All you need to do is to update all your employers that they can receive a call or email from vetasses and whatever answer they give should tally with the information you have already provided.

All the best!


----------



## jfperez05

DeepaliVohra said:


> You or your current employer can expect a call or email from vetasses. The questions are very simple. In my case we current employer got an email on the confirmation of job description etc. As soon as he sent out the email withinn 15 days we received positive verification. All you need to do is to update all your employers that they can receive a call or email from vetasses and whatever answer they give should tally with the information you have already provided.
> 
> All the best!


Hi, I just noticed that my reference letters does not have any e-mail address for them to verify. the company letter head simply have the website address and few telephone numbers but my former manager is no longer working for the organisation.. Is there any part in the VETASSES assesment form where you can add e-mail address from any person who can confirm the references? Thanks.


----------



## abrao115

Hi all,

I applied for the skills assessment with VETASSESS on 8th of August, this is the 7 th week running on, VETASSESS persons not called me or my manger yet. When I can expect the out come. I am in fill tension as my manager leaving the country next week.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Dear folks,
I had already taken positive outcome from Vetassess. They awarded 5 points on 3.6 years experience. Now 5 years in the same company and in position has been passed, therefore, for getting more points for occupation, Do I have to do full skill assessment or only point test advice Vetassess, Please suggest.


----------



## v.singh9256

Hi everyone.
I wanted a piece of advice from seniors that shall i go for vetasses assessment or not.
Here is my case
Education :- B.com
Experience :- 9 years of customer service manager(149212) from 2004 to 2014
2.5 years of experience in sales and marketing manager from 2014 to 2016
Now my question is that whether i will be able to get positive assessment in customer service manager as my field is of B.com and experience in customer service manager.


----------



## Hazemsayed

*How long it takes to get a response from vetassess*

HII Guys, I wanna ask about the time it takes for vetassess to response after receiving your document ?? they mentioned in the website that it will take from 12 to 16 working weeks .. is it really the time frame or they are givin themselves a buffer time ?? 

Thanks


----------



## saraheem046

*VETASSESS Reassessment Query*

Dear all

Had a very pleasant start to the morning, to see that my VETASSESS positive report c, however I had a question around the same

The result came in with only 4.5 years (5 Points) of experience being considered and I need another 7 months to be added to secure 10 points overall 

The issue is that I resigned from my current organisation and currently serving my notice, though I am joining a different organisation in the "same field" immediately after I leave

From a continuity of experience standpoint, will my experience from new organisation be automatically considered, or will I have to get a fresh assessment done, of my roles in the new company?

Please help

Regards


----------



## jairichi

You will need a new assessment.


saraheem046 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Had a very pleasant start to the morning, to see that my VETASSESS positive report c, however I had a question around the same
> 
> The result came in with only 4.5 years (5 Points) of experience being considered and I need another 7 months to be added to secure 10 points overall
> 
> The issue is that I resigned from my current organisation and currently serving my notice, though I am joining a different organisation in the "same field" immediately after I leave
> 
> From a continuity of experience standpoint, will my experience from new organisation be automatically considered, or will I have to get a fresh assessment done, of my roles in the new company?
> 
> Please help
> 
> Regards


----------



## jairichi

Positive outcome depends on R&Rs and your education. They have to be relevant to the occupation you choose.



v.singh9256 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I wanted a piece of advice from seniors that shall i go for vetasses assessment or not.
> Here is my case
> Education :- B.com
> Experience :- 9 years of customer service manager(149212) from 2004 to 2014
> 2.5 years of experience in sales and marketing manager from 2014 to 2016
> Now my question is that whether i will be able to get positive assessment in customer service manager as my field is of B.com and experience in customer service manager.


----------



## dreamliner

v.singh9256 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I wanted a piece of advice from seniors that shall i go for vetasses assessment or not.
> Here is my case
> Education :- B.com
> Experience :- 9 years of customer service manager(149212) from 2004 to 2014
> 2.5 years of experience in sales and marketing manager from 2014 to 2016
> Now my question is that whether i will be able to get positive assessment in customer service manager as my field is of B.com and experience in customer service manager.


B.com is related to accounting and related..

Not customer service management and sales..

Your education must be related to the job you are performing now.... At least closely related...

Ex: a doctor can be part of other jobs related to medical industry, not as a plumber.

Vetassess is the toughest among other assessment bodies.. 

Hope you get it..

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalp

Any one able to help or refer me to a freind who has applied for vetasses re assesment specifically speaking for an internal auditor, i received a negative out come and cant seem to find any one who can help me in this matter, waiting anxiously.


----------



## DeepaliVohra

v.singh9256 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I wanted a piece of advice from seniors that shall i go for vetasses assessment or not.
> Here is my case
> Education :- B.com
> Experience :- 9 years of customer service manager(149212) from 2004 to 2014
> 2.5 years of experience in sales and marketing manager from 2014 to 2016
> Now my question is that whether i will be able to get positive assessment in customer service manager as my field is of B.com and experience in customer service manager.


Yes you can get the relevant experience points, dont wory go ahead and file for vetasses asssement. Mine is a similar case as yours. All the best!!


----------



## v.singh9256

DeepaliVohra said:


> Yes you can get the relevant experience points, dont wory go ahead and file for vetasses asssement. Mine is a similar case as yours. All the best!!


Thanks deepali.. can u please tell me list of documents u submitted

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepaliVohra

v.singh9256 said:


> Thanks deepali.. can u please tell me list of documents u submitted
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


For Vetasses you would need to submit the appended:

1. Passport Size Photographs 
2. Educational Documents 10th onwards with Marksheet and degree / certificate for each year. 
3. Appointment letter and confirmation, relieving letters, from your previous and current employers stating that you have worked as Professional
4. Pay slips of current and previous employment
5. Current and previous detailed employer reference letter 
(Giving details of duties performed by you) from Present and Previous Employers on company letter head)
7. If current dated employer reference letter is not possible then Statutory
Declaration on Rs.10 Stamp paper from the team Leader or a Manager whom he is / was reporting 
8. Passport pages
9. Educational starting from Secondary including mark sheets of all the semesters along with degree/ certificates
10. Form 16 and Income Tax Returns for the last three years
11. Detailed Resume 
12. Change of name evidence – if applicable

Also please note my application process is handled by the consultant so i wouldnt know more than this, i kept on submitting the document she asked for. All the best!!


----------



## v.singh9256

DeepaliVohra said:


> For Vetasses you would need to submit the appended:
> 
> 1. Passport Size Photographs
> 2. Educational Documents 10th onwards with Marksheet and degree / certificate for each year.
> 3. Appointment letter and confirmation, relieving letters, from your previous and current employers stating that you have worked as Professional
> 4. Pay slips of current and previous employment
> 5. Current and previous detailed employer reference letter
> (Giving details of duties performed by you) from Present and Previous Employers on company letter head)
> 7. If current dated employer reference letter is not possible then Statutory
> Declaration on Rs.10 Stamp paper from the team Leader or a Manager whom he is / was reporting
> 8. Passport pages
> 9. Educational starting from Secondary including mark sheets of all the semesters along with degree/ certificates
> 10. Form 16 and Income Tax Returns for the last three years
> 11. Detailed Resume
> 12. Change of name evidence – if applicable
> 
> Also please note my application process is handled by the consultant so i wouldnt know more than this, i kept on submitting the document she asked for. All the best!!


Thanks deepali for such a detailed documents checklist.
I will contact u if I will require help during document preparation.
Which visa have u applied for ?

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazemsayed

DeepaliVohra said:


> v.singh9256 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks deepali.. can u please tell me list of documents u submitted
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> For Vetasses you would need to submit the appended:
> 
> 1. Passport Size Photographs
> 2. Educational Documents 10th onwards with Marksheet and degree / certificate for each year.
> 3. Appointment letter and confirmation, relieving letters, from your previous and current employers stating that you have worked as Professional
> 4. Pay slips of current and previous employment
> 5. Current and previous detailed employer reference letter
> (Giving details of duties performed by you) from Present and Previous Employers on company letter head)
> 7. If current dated employer reference letter is not possible then Statutory
> Declaration on Rs.10 Stamp paper from the team Leader or a Manager whom he is / was reporting
> 8. Passport pages
> 9. Educational starting from Secondary including mark sheets of all the semesters along with degree/ certificates
> 10. Form 16 and Income Tax Returns for the last three years
> 11. Detailed Resume
> 12. Change of name evidence – if applicable
> 
> Also please note my application process is handled by the consultant so i wouldnt know more than this, i kept on submitting the document she asked for. All the best!!
Click to expand...

Hii Deepali,

What is form 16 and income tax returns ?? In the country I live there is not tax on income. So should I still need to submit the form 16 and income tax ?

Thanks


----------



## DeepaliVohra

v.singh9256 said:


> Thanks deepali for such a detailed documents checklist.
> I will contact u if I will require help during document preparation.
> Which visa have u applied for ?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using Tapatalk


Sure-please check my signature for detailed timeline....i have applied 489SS


----------



## jairichi

Hazemsayed said:


> Hii Deepali,
> 
> What is form 16 and income tax returns ?? In the country I live there is not tax on income. So should I still need to submit the form 16 and income tax ?
> 
> Thanks


Form 16 or income tax records need to be submitted if you do not have pay slips to show that you were paid during employment.


----------



## sarfrazthidil

have recently received negative skill assessment report on corporate service manager profile and mentioned that my roles doesn't meet the required tasks .

I have worked as Administrator manager and have given all the documents to vetassess and my lawyer now asking me to do the 're assessment .

Could you please help me with any points to be added .Any positive outcome refefnece letter if possible to get .please email if anyone could 
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## sarfrazthidil

pjacobvarghese said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I submitted the VETASSESS application on 11 November 2015 through a MARA agent for the occupation 'Corporate Services Manager'.
> 
> I reckon it should take circa 14-16 weeks in light of the upcoming Christmas Holidays.
> 
> Agent tells me that I wouldn't be able to track the progress of the application as they have lodged the application through an 'agent' login. I visited the URL and couldn't find to my dismay- have others tried accessing the status of their application albeit done through an agent?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi. Could you please give your email id .I have received negative outcome and any chance you could help me with 're assessment .

Regards ,

Sarfraz


----------



## deepthi-edla

ruchapg said:


> Hi not sure how much time it takes, however it might take from 6 to 10 weeks time.
> Hope you get soon!


i dint get yet hoping soon


----------



## deepthi-edla

Anyone got vetasses positive in training & development profile and what was the assessment time


----------



## sarfrazthidil

deepthi-edla said:


> Anyone got vetasses positive in training & development profile and what was the assessment time


Hi 
It took 14 weeks for my outcome and came out negative .Agent asking me to do the reassessment .My qualification got positive and some interview errors by my Manager was the reason for negative assessment 
Occupation is Corporate services manager .


----------



## deepthi-edla

sarfrazthidil said:


> Hi
> It took 14 weeks for my outcome and came out negative .Agent asking me to do the reassessment .My qualification got positive and some interview errors by my Manager was the reason for negative assessment
> Occupation is Corporate services manager .


Hi 
when did you apply and when you have got???


----------



## sarfrazthidil

deepthi-edla said:


> Hi
> when did you apply and when you have got???


Lodged on 27th April and got the report on 9th August .Getting further documents from my company now for reassessment .Hope it will work out this time ...


----------



## deepthi-edla

sarfrazthidil said:


> Lodged on 27th April and got the report on 9th August .Getting further documents from my company now for reassessment .Hope it will work out this time ...


oh....thank you and all the best for furthur process


----------



## flupo2000

Hi all, just to share my story with you:
- I went for the Advisory services in August 2015, and they were very helpful in guiding me through my agent.
- On December 2015, I applied for my VETASSES as a marketing specialist as per the advisory service, the application started processing in mid January 2016 (maybe because of Christmas holidays). Got my feedback end of April 2016 as negative outcome for my work experience and positive in my academics. The officer didn't communicate with any of my direct line manager in both jobs which should be considered for 3 years experience. 
- My agent recommended that I should go for reassessment as what happened with me was not fair because my case should be in good stand.
- Applied of the reassessment end of May 2016 with 2 additional documents as per my agent's advice.
- By end of September 2016 after many calls and email from my agent, got my final outcome which was POSITIVE outcome

So basically it took me almost more than a year to get there. My recommendations to you:
- Be patient, I know it's hard but just don't give up and do your homework and fight for your right
- Try to use the Advisory service (if you can afford it), it really helped me to go the right direction
- Put a good business case if you have to go for reassessment

Thanks all for your advice and all the best of luck for new applicants.

One last thing, a while ago I read in the form about a site for reviewing the time frames for the steps that applicants went through does anyone knows this link?


----------



## deepthi-edla

Hi all,
I have vetasses as positive........at last after a long wait of complete 14 weeks....


----------



## sarfrazthidil

deepthi-edla said:


> Hi all,
> I have vetasses as positive........at last after a long wait of complete 14 weeks....


Congrats ...That's great ...

What was your occupation and could you give details about the work experience documents you have submitted .


----------



## Mandy03

*No. Of work hours not mentioned in employment evidence*

hi, have to apply with Vetassess for my skill assessment... My employment evidence do not have "no. Of work hours " mentioned anywhere.... However on the payslips of each company "no. Of work days are mentioned...
Please advice if I can go ahead and file for the skill assessment or should I redo the employment letters and include a statement on "number of hours worked"


----------



## Jamil Sid

Dear Mandy,
Go ahead.
Don;t need to redo things again... ....


----------



## Mandy03

Thankyou


----------



## drasadqamar

Aghakhan said:


> Dear seniors?
> 
> I am in process of applying to vetassess for assessment. For skill assessment they require either qualification documents to be certified by Higher Education Pakistan OR By submitting verified copy directly sent from Awarding institute.
> 
> But for PTA they give only ONE option that verified copy of qualification be sent by Degree awarding institue i.e. university.
> 
> My query is can?t i avail the same option of verification for Both skill Assessment and PTA i.e. by sending certified copies of qualification by Higher Education Pakistan rather than asking sealed verified documents from University for fulfilling requirement of PTA.
> The only problem i have is that my university administration will take a hell lot of time for they have lengthy process.
> 
> My 2nd query is that do i also have to get verification of my other educational documents like secondary and higher secondary certificates. Or they altogether not required for submission i believe right? Bcz vetassess only require and assess bachelor?masters and PHD degrees.
> 
> Could any one explain me please.
> Thanks


they need verified copies from HEC only


----------



## btaus

Hi guys, 

I just received a notification from VETASSESS saying that they were not able to contact my Referees after repeated attempts and that I should upload the details of an "alternate" referee.

The thing is that the last couple of days were religious holidays in Pakistan and that is the reason why my boss must not have been able to get back to them. Even cell-phone networks were down.

Now I don't want to upload an alternate referee, should I just let my boss get back to them and call and tell them what must have happened and ask them to see if the first referee replies or should I upload another one and let my boss get back to them too?


----------



## drasadqamar

Medical Administrator category


----------



## drasadqamar

drasadqamar said:


> Medical Administrator category


HI anyone here who has applied in Medical administrator category???


----------



## alper

I am a bit confused with the VETASSESS. My profession is related to mechanical engineering therefore i need to go for Engineers Australia, am i right? Does VETASSESS is for some specific professions?


----------



## masuttan

*Market Research Analyst*

Hi,

Has any one ever got invited for "Market Research Analyst"?

Best,
Mahesh


----------



## Bhavik812

*Corporate Service Manager*



jv1412 said:


> Hi, Anyone applied for Corporate Services Manager code recently ? Am in my 6th week. Received a very prompt mail on first day of filing to send Passport copy once again. since then, no communication. Wondering if anyone else in the same boat.
> 
> Date lodged - 28July16


Hi Mate,

I am also applying the same quote just wanted to confirm if you would be able to help me for the documents you have submitted for this code. I am planning to do Vetassess by this weekend however have few doubts hence thought if i can get that clarified before applying for it.

Your response would be appreciated.


----------



## sarfrazthidil

Bhavik812 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I am also applying the same quote just wanted to confirm if you would be able to help me for the documents you have submitted for this code. I am planning to do Vetassess by this weekend however have few doubts hence thought if i can get that clarified before applying for it.
> 
> Your response would be appreciated.


I have applied for it recently and took exactly 14 weeks to get the report .Got negative assessment outcome and am trying to add more points in JD for reassessment.Could you please tell what exactly have you included in the Job Description as I am unable to add many points now ..Would be really helpful if someone can help in sharing the Job Description .

Thanks 

Sarfraz


----------



## kklas

Hello Seniors,

I need all your advises here.

I am currently residing in Sri Lanka and looking forward to migrate to Queensland under 190 sub class visa through a migration consultant.

I have a *MEng Civil Engineering degree with no experience* and *Civil Engineering Diploma with 5+yr experience.*

I am planning to apply under Engineering Technician category by assessing through VETASSESS . Please be kind enough to answer the following issues .

1.	Will VETASSESS assess *both* my degree and diploma? 

2.	While allocating points can I get *15 points *as I have a degree though I am going to apply under Engineering Technician?

3.	Will VETASSESS *deduct a 1yr* from my experience while assessing?

Hope someone would assist me in this case.

Thanks


----------



## Aghakhan

Hi folks

I need a little help in knowing as to how would i be able to send my verified academic qualification to vetasses as i am applying online and thinking to what address do i need to send my verified academic documents to?? And how will they come to know the documents relates to my case. Is there any code that one gets after creating an account on vetassess. I am applying through pakistan. Just any bro help me pls


----------



## mohfareh

Aghakhan said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I need a little help in knowing as to how would i be able to send my verified academic qualification to vetasses as i am applying online and thinking to what address do i need to send my verified academic documents to?? And how will they come to know the documents relates to my case. Is there any code that one gets after creating an account on vetassess. I am applying through pakistan. Just any bro help me pls


Yes, once you apply you will get a reference number that you can use. I think it is better to send them an email or call them to ask about the proper way of sending the documents... they are friendly

Regards


----------



## Jamil Sid

Aghakhan said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I need a little help in knowing as to how would i be able to send my verified academic qualification to vetasses as i am applying online and thinking to what address do i need to send my verified academic documents to?? And how will they come to know the documents relates to my case. Is there any code that one gets after creating an account on vetassess. I am applying through pakistan. Just any bro help me pls


 Before I gave u answer of your thread


----------



## chubs3

Hi People,

Just wanted to ask for how long is the skilled assessment valid for? And if its expired whats the alternative?


Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## cadimi

chubs3 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Just wanted to ask for how long is the skilled assessment valid for? And if its expired whats the alternative?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chubasco


It's 2 years mate. If you got a positive assessment, then you can lodge for a renewal:
https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...occupations/renewal-expired-skills-assessment


----------



## cadimi

kklas said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I need all your advises here.
> 
> I am currently residing in Sri Lanka and looking forward to migrate to Queensland under 190 sub class visa through a migration consultant.
> 
> I have a *MEng Civil Engineering degree with no experience* and *Civil Engineering Diploma with 5+yr experience.*
> 
> I am planning to apply under Engineering Technician category by assessing through VETASSESS . Please be kind enough to answer the following issues .
> 
> 1.	Will VETASSESS assess *both* my degree and diploma?
> 
> 2.	While allocating points can I get *15 points *as I have a degree though I am going to apply under Engineering Technician?
> 
> 3.	Will VETASSESS *deduct a 1yr* from my experience while assessing?
> 
> Hope someone would assist me in this case.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

For all of your questions, my possible advice is you had better go for Vetassess' advisory service. It possibly answers them all and guide you through the process.
Cheers,


----------



## chubs3

cadimi said:


> It's 2 years mate. If you got a positive assessment, then you can lodge for a renewal:
> https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...occupations/renewal-expired-skills-assessment



Hey Thanks Cadimi.


----------



## kklas

*Thanks*



cadimi said:


> Hi,
> 
> For all of your questions, my possible advice is you had better go for Vetassess' advisory service. It possibly answers them all and guide you through the process.
> Cheers,


Hi Cadimi,

Thank you very much for your reply. I will look forward to contact VETASSESS.


----------



## tuyen.tran

cadimi said:


> Hi,
> 
> For all of your questions, my possible advice is you had better go for Vetassess' advisory service. It possibly answers them all and guide you through the process.
> Cheers,


hi Cadimi,

Any experiences in the advisory services? I am planning to consult them all from the beginning and I presume its more worthy compared with an Agent? Am I right?
Please help. Tks in advance.


----------



## cadimi

tuyen.tran said:


> hi Cadimi,
> 
> Any experiences in the advisory services? I am planning to consult them all from the beginning and I presume its more worthy compared with an Agent? Am I right?
> Please help. Tks in advance.


Hi mate,
I did apply for the advisory service, and based on what I received, the service can be handy but you should prepare suffice documents, most importantly are resume, qualifications, statement of service (or just its draft is totally fine), then Vetassess can adjust whether your level is commensurate to your nominated occupation. In my case, with limited experience, I just supplied the cv and qualifications, the officer said it's ok but insufficient for the official skilled assessment, as long you provide detailed info in the CV. Overall, the service is really helpful, especially for who are unsure about their nominated occupation/employment/qualification.

I have no idea of working with an agent, just submitted my application and waiting for the result, but I reckon every cents we spend must be valuable somehow. If I have a decent amount of money, I'd think of spending some on hiring an agent lolz.


----------



## bhupendrababun

jairichi said:


> Form 16 or income tax records need to be submitted if you do not have pay slips to show that you were paid during employment.


Hi Jai,

Need your assistance. 
Form 16`s are mandatory? Or the pay slips for the tenure will suffice?

TIA
Bhupendra


----------



## amanlucky

Hi Bhupendra! 

it is Form 16 and Salary Slip

but even if you have either, they are Good and if it is supported with the Bank Statement, nothing like it




bhupendrababun said:


> Hi Jai,
> 
> Need your assistance.
> Form 16`s are mandatory? Or the pay slips for the tenure will suffice?
> 
> TIA
> Bhupendra


----------



## iushesingh

Hi 

I just got a positive skill assessment from vetassess but I am really confused on reading the points based advise result. 

Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice: 4/2012
Number of years assessed positively: 2.2

So I am confused on what points do i claim while filing EOI? 5 or 10? 
Looking forward to your reply.

Thanks in advance


----------



## cadimi

iushesingh said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got a positive skill assessment from vetassess but I am really confused on reading the points based advise result.
> 
> Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice: 4/2012
> Number of years assessed positively: 2.2
> 
> So I am confused on what points do i claim while filing EOI? 5 or 10?
> Looking forward to your reply.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi mate,
I think you're not gonna claim any point for your working experience owing to less than 3 years. Any info about your job history and the time of graduation? Still unsure about how Vetassess appoints a deemed date btw.


----------



## kklas

Hello seniors,

I have 5.5 years work experience as an engineering technician. I will have 6 years experience in next March. I have heard that they deducts a year from experience and I would have 4.5 years.
I noticed that VET gives an outcome called "number of years assessed positively". 

If I apply right now for the assessment, assessing years would be 4.5 accordingly. If I wait till next march after having the above result, can I claim 5 years if I cover the same responsibilities?
or should I wait till I have 6 years experience prior starting assessment?

Appreciate your valuable reply


----------



## abhitripathi

*Points Test Only Timelines*

Guys,

I am a Mechanical Engineer, and got skills assessment through ACS for Systems Analyst. As expected ACS did not comment on my degree.
After a lot of research and reading forums, I decided to apply for Points Test from Vetassess for my degree. ( I am still not sure if it is required though - some posts point out that DIBP officer would check the degree in a central database for validating graduation points whereas some posts mention that without having a vetassess degree statement would be akin to providing wrong info in EOI and forfeiting entire money).

It has been a month since I applied for Points Test, but haven't heard anything so far. Was under the impression that Points Test is quicker as they only need to validate degree documents. 
Is there anything I can do to speed it up ? Could someone comment on the recent timelines for Points Test cases ?

Thanks !


----------



## cadimi

kklas said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> I have 5.5 years work experience as an engineering technician. I will have 6 years experience in next March. I have heard that they deducts a year from experience and I would have 4.5 years.
> I noticed that VET gives an outcome called "number of years assessed positively".
> 
> If I apply right now for the assessment, assessing years would be 4.5 accordingly. If I wait till next march after having the above result, can I claim 5 years if I cover the same responsibilities?
> or should I wait till I have 6 years experience prior starting assessment?
> 
> Appreciate your valuable reply


You totally can start your assessment right now mate as if you still work in the same company at the same position until the next march then your working experience duration is able to claim.


----------



## kklas

cadimi said:


> You totally can start your assessment right now mate as if you still work in the same company at the same position until the next march then your working experience duration is able to claim.


Thanks buddy. I will then start the assessment. Well seems like I have to remain in same position till I fulfill my 6 year experience. I was looking for short term job as a Civil Engineer as I also have a Masters degree. Then better to remain in current job as engineering assistant.

Thanks again for your reply cadimi


----------



## cadimi

kklas said:


> Thanks buddy. I will then start the assessment. Well seems like I have to remain in same position till I fulfill my 6 year experience. I was looking for short term job as a Civil Engineer as I also have a Masters degree. Then better to remain in current job as engineering assistant.
> 
> Thanks again for your reply cadimi


Welcome buddy. I have experienced the same thing, just 1 more thing we have to stay in the position until the visa, if possible, is granted if not another skills assessment must be done. Sadly!


----------



## kklas

cadimi said:


> Welcome buddy. I have experienced the same thing, just 1 more thing we have to stay in the position until the visa, if possible, is granted if not another skills assessment must be done. Sadly!


Thanks mate. I will start the process soon :spider:. cheers.


----------



## jairichi

cadimi said:


> Welcome buddy. I have experienced the same thing, just 1 more thing we have to stay in the position until the visa, if possible, is granted if not another skills assessment must be done. Sadly!


Incorrect. You can stop working or move to another occupation anytime and only years of experience gained based on nominated occupation will fetch you points. Say for example one has completed 5 years of experience in a nominated occupation (and got assessment equivalent of 5 years experience) it is absolutely fine to quit that job or change anytime.


----------



## jairichi

Are you sure VETASSESS reduces only 1 year of work experience to determine the date from which one is deemed skilled?



kklas said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> I have 5.5 years work experience as an engineering technician. I will have 6 years experience in next March. I have heard that they deducts a year from experience and I would have 4.5 years.
> I noticed that VET gives an outcome called "number of years assessed positively".
> 
> If I apply right now for the assessment, assessing years would be 4.5 accordingly. If I wait till next march after having the above result, can I claim 5 years if I cover the same responsibilities?
> or should I wait till I have 6 years experience prior starting assessment?
> 
> Appreciate your valuable reply


----------



## kklas

jairichi said:


> Are you sure VETASSESS reduces only 1 year of work experience to determine the date from which one is deemed skilled?


yes I am sure. They reduce 1 yr after graduation and they say that we have gained required skill in our occupation from that day only.


----------



## dwty67

Hello everyone!!

I had filed my docs for skill assessment in the Internal Audit category and also had submitted statement of service signed by my Partner.

However evidence of task performed in one of the job has been marked as insufficient and vetassess has asked me to submit the following documents:-

1. A copy of the organisation chart that depicts the reporting structure in your department / organisation

2. An official position description of the role issued by the organisation at the point of hire, which would preferably include information on the operational context, reporting information of the said position, position purpose, department / unit function, position qualifications requirement etc. If this document is not available, please provide the above information in the form of a Statutory Declaration and include detailed information on your involvement in specific consulting projects

How should I go about it? 
1. Can i prepare the organisation chart and submit it?
2. Should I get my manager to sign my SD, though he now works for a different company or should self attested SD be sufficient?

Thanks a lot.
Mayank


----------



## cadimi

dwty67 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I had filed my docs for skill assessment in the Internal Audit category and also had submitted statement of service signed by my Partner.
> 
> However evidence of task performed in one of the job has been marked as insufficient and vetassess has asked me to submit the following documents:-
> 
> 1. A copy of the organisation chart that depicts the reporting structure in your department / organisation
> 
> 2. An official position description of the role issued by the organisation at the point of hire, which would preferably include information on the operational context, reporting information of the said position, position purpose, department / unit function, position qualifications requirement etc. If this document is not available, please provide the above information in the form of a Statutory Declaration and include detailed information on your involvement in specific consulting projects
> 
> How should I go about it?
> 1. Can i prepare the organisation chart and submit it?
> 2. Should I get my manager to sign my SD, though he now works for a different company or should self attested SD be sufficient?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> Mayank


Hi mate,
Can I ask when did you submit your application as I am waiting for the result? I lodged it on 28th Sept and turned into In progress in 29th.
About your questions:
1. I've created the organizational chart by myself and got stamped and signed by the Director on it so I think it'll work in your case too.
2. I asked from my current Director so have little experienced on the case of getting signed by the former. Should wait for other seniors' replies.


----------



## dwty67

cadimi said:


> Hi mate,
> Can I ask when did you submit your application as I am waiting for the result? I lodged it on 28th Sept and turned into In progress in 29th.
> About your questions:
> 1. I've created the organizational chart by myself and got stamped and signed by the Director on it so I think it'll work in your case too.
> 2. I asked from my current Director so have little experienced on the case of getting signed by the former. Should wait for other seniors' replies.


I filed my application on 14th Sep.


----------



## Mandy03

hi, i am in the process of applying for Skill Assessment through Vetassess for Marketing Specialist.
After logging in , the heading says - "You will be able to upload documents after the application is submitted." . my doubts are listed below :
- do we get the link to upload the documents AFTER the payment is made?
- in which form do we have to upload the documents - is it in PDF File format?
- the documents have to be scanned topic wise (like one PDF file for Qualification...one PDF file for Work Experience etc)


----------



## ally2135

flupo2000 said:


> Hi all, just to share my story with you:
> - I went for the Advisory services in August 2015, and they were very helpful in guiding me through my agent.
> - On December 2015, I applied for my VETASSES as a marketing specialist as per the advisory service, the application started processing in mid January 2016 (maybe because of Christmas holidays). Got my feedback end of April 2016 as negative outcome for my work experience and positive in my academics. The officer didn't communicate with any of my direct line manager in both jobs which should be considered for 3 years experience.
> - My agent recommended that I should go for reassessment as what happened with me was not fair because my case should be in good stand.
> - Applied of the reassessment end of May 2016 with 2 additional documents as per my agent's advice.
> - By end of September 2016 after many calls and email from my agent, got my final outcome which was POSITIVE outcome
> 
> So basically it took me almost more than a year to get there. My recommendations to you:
> - Be patient, I know it's hard but just don't give up and do your homework and fight for your right
> - Try to use the Advisory service (if you can afford it), it really helped me to go the right direction
> - Put a good business case if you have to go for reassessment
> 
> Thanks all for your advice and all the best of luck for new applicants.
> 
> One last thing, a while ago I read in the form about a site for reviewing the time frames for the steps that applicants went through does anyone knows this link?




Hi, As u mentioned that u applied for Makt specialist but it's not in d SOL. So my ques is how u can apply for assessment as it's not there ..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ally2135

Mandy03 said:


> hi, i am in the process of applying for Skill Assessment through Vetassess for Marketing Specialist.
> 
> After logging in , the heading says - "You will be able to upload documents after the application is submitted." . my doubts are listed below :
> 
> - do we get the link to upload the documents AFTER the payment is made?
> 
> - in which form do we have to upload the documents - is it in PDF File format?
> 
> - the documents have to be scanned topic wise (like one PDF file for Qualification...one PDF file for Work Experience etc)




What was your job code as well..??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borhan

*vetassess organisational chart*

I have applied for VETASSESS- Full Skill Assessment & uploaded all the documents online. Now they mailed me to provide Organisational chart under document checklist.
The online system shows: 

"Organisational Chart not supplied
If nominating a managerial occupation, you need to provide a detailed Organisational Chart, highlighting your position and those of your superiors and subordinates."


Can anyone please provide any sample/format of *organisational chart* for construction project manager?? 



Work Experience: 7 years
App. Lodge date: 04/10/2016
Occupation: *133111 Construction Project Manager*


----------



## Prof2020

Hello senior members of the house, I would be glad to know the possibility of getting a positive assessment for my spouse considering the information below:

He has 9 years of experience in banking including some years of experience as a Branch Manager of a branch.

Although his current job title is "Lead Commercial Banking Manager", I figured that the most related skilled occupation class is still Financial Institution Branch Manager: 149914 under CSOL.

His qualifications include BSc (Banking & Finance) and MBA (Financial Management). He is also an Associate member of our country's Chartered institute of Bankers. 

Does he stand a good chance of getting a positive assessment from VETASSESS? I want to get 5 additional partner points under my 190 visa EOI.

Any useful tips will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and need some advice on how vetasses would assess our profile. 

I had started as Customer service representative in 2005 later got promoted as Team Leader Customer Service and now i am a Customer Service Manager for the past 2 yars. My query is will they consider 10 years from the time I was a CSR to CSM or only the CSM tenure. Vetassess though states they consider relavant or closely related occupation. 

If they consider from the time i started working till date and assuming they decrease 2-2.5 years i should still be getting atleast 7 years of experience as positive from Vetasses which will give me 10 points.

Please help me clear my confusion. Looking out for some one who can really come out & guide me out.

Thanks


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Hi,

Has anyone got ITA/ Grant for Customer Service Manager with 70 points?


----------



## cadimi

Hi mates, 
What a dope day! 
Just received a mail at in 11pm Australia time, quite weird they were still doing this kinda late, and so stoked that I got positive outcome for the occupation of Other spatial scientist 232214. 
It's pretty fast, just 40 days as I submitted on 28th September. I reckon Vetassess has boosted their processing efficiency nearly.
As stated in the outcome letter, I got 03 years experience as they deducted 01 year after graduation .No calls or mails for validation till now, or maybe Idk when they contacted. Heaps good tho. 
Guess this's about time to focus on practicing PTE-A.
Good luck to you who waiting for the outcome. Positive for ya!


----------



## cadimi

Mandy03 said:


> hi, i am in the process of applying for Skill Assessment through Vetassess for Marketing Specialist.
> After logging in , the heading says - "You will be able to upload documents after the application is submitted." . my doubts are listed below :
> - do we get the link to upload the documents AFTER the payment is made?
> - in which form do we have to upload the documents - is it in PDF File format?
> - the documents have to be scanned topic wise (like one PDF file for Qualification...one PDF file for Work Experience etc)


Hi mandy,
Vetassess lets you upload your docs under the forms of pdf, jpg, tiff image and some other formats, sr I don't remember all. 
I simply scanned the docs and saved them in pdf as I reckon pdf preserves higher quality than jpg. And there is a limit in size of 5MB for each file for the total of 50 files which are allowed to upload. If there is any pdf file is bigger than 5MB, you can resize it as long as when you open it again and still can read it in 100% size at least. I've resized all of my docs in pdf format to the A4 size and still be accepted.
For every types of the require docs, Vet provides a sector that you can put the equivalent one into. Like: for employment, education, etc.
Cheers mate.


----------



## dins

Hi,

I am a mechanical engineer with 10yrs experience in mechanical construction and my designation is project manager.
Please suggest whether I could apply for Vetassess assessment as construction manager. 
As per the website, the required qualification mentions only about civil engg or architecture.
But, in my case, it is mechanical engg.

Thanks.


----------



## donjack

I think the duties mentioned were either for Project Builders or Construction Project Managers underpinned with building construction /civil engineering/Architectural Skills.



dins said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with 10yrs experience in mechanical construction and my designation is project manager.
> Please suggest whether I could apply for Vetassess assessment as construction manager.
> As per the website, the required qualification mentions only about civil engg or architecture.
> But, in my case, it is mechanical engg.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Horus_88

Hi all,

I'm now waiting for 10+ weeks to get invited by NSW and was looking into my options and found that my wife can apply for VETASSESS assessment for the occupation *Architectural Draftsperson (ANZSCO Code 312111) - Level 2 occupation* and we are almost done getting her documents ready (Employment letters, proof of payment and Diploma cert/transcript)

My concern now is : her current job is a bit not related to the job above and also she is now holding a bachelors degree which is not also relevant to the job (less relevant than the diploma which we will submit) 

Shall we include all her work experience and educations certificates even if not relevant? Also for the proof of payment, will the CPF statement showing employers' names and monthly contribution be enough? (she is from Singapore)

Appreciate any remarks,

Thanks in advance,


----------



## sam_1990

Hi All

I did my Btech in ECE and Post Graduated Diploma in HR Distance Education and have 3+ years of experience in Talent Acquisition (223112) in IT Sector. I did my Diploma during full time Employment.

Will I be able to get +ve Assessment of my Diploma and Experience, I don't want to claim any point in experience just want + ve Assessment.

Thanks in advance


----------



## harneet85

Hi,

My profession is in IT industry and would be getting my skills assessed by ACS.
But I wanted to know can I get my Education - B.E - Mechanical get assessed by Vetasses ???
Or will that be done by EA.
Similarity I will be taking advantage for spouse points and I want her degree in engineering(elect) to be assessed as well ... Does Vetasses assess only degree ?? or is it something EA will do ?

Kindly help.


----------



## menina80

hi, just joined so I could let you know my experience with VETASSESS.

Nominated Occupation 234211 Chemist (VISA Subclass: 190) - Positive outcome

I submitted Skills Assesment on : 01/09/2016
They emailed my employer for Employment verification on 19/10/2016 
My director replied within a few days, but I did not receive an outcome until 14/11/2016.
It is possible that they also contacted my previous employer, and they were slow in replying.

Outcome was Positive. They accepted my BSc in Chemisty and my PhD in Chemistry as well as 4.5 years of work! 



Please also note: I tried the advisory service as I wasn't sure whether my skills fit. I am glad I tried it but I don't think it gave me any advantages or reduced my waiting times.


----------



## Prof2020

menina80 said:


> hi, just joined so I could let you know my experience with VETASSESS.
> 
> Nominated Occupation 234211 Chemist (VISA Subclass: 190) - Positive outcome
> 
> I submitted Skills Assesment on : 01/09/2016
> They emailed my employer for Employment verification on 19/10/2016
> My director replied within a few days, but I did not receive an outcome until 14/11/2016.
> It is possible that they also contacted my previous employer, and they were slow in replying.
> 
> Outcome was Positive. They accepted my BSc in Chemisty and my PhD in Chemistry as well as 4.5 years of work!
> 
> 
> 
> Please also note: I tried the advisory service as I wasn't sure whether my skills fit. I am glad I tried it but I don't think it gave me any advantages or reduced my waiting times.


Congrats! 

-What address (to VETASSESS) did your employer use on the reference letter? 

-At what point did you send your transcript to VETASSESS? After sending your application or before?


----------



## menina80

hi Prof,

I attached all documents with my application. They did not request anything further. 
The reference (Statement of service) my employer used was just addressed to "to whom it may concern".

hope this helps.



Prof2020 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> -What address (to VETASSESS) did your employer use on the reference letter?
> 
> -At what point did you send your transcript to VETASSESS? After sending your application or before?


----------



## Kalp1422

Hi everyone

I have completed mba healthcare management.i want to migrate under primary health organisation manager occupation.is my qualification is suitable for this occupation.shall i make assessment with vetassess.could u pls reply


----------



## jairichi

Kalp1422 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have completed mba healthcare management.i want to migrate under primary health organisation manager occupation.is my qualification is suitable for this occupation.shall i make assessment with vetassess.could u pls reply


What matters is whether the roles and responsibilities of your job match with job description of ANZSCO code.


----------



## Kalp1422

jairichi said:


> What matters is whether the roles and responsibilities of your job match with job description of ANZSCO code.


Thanku very much for ur kind reply.the thing is i have done my bacheolar is b.v.sc. masters in mba healthcare management.i am working as a healthcare manager in ngo trust.

Is my bachoelar degree ll affect my assessment? And also i have 5 years of experience in manager field.


----------



## jairichi

Kalp1422 said:


> Thanku very much for ur kind reply.the thing is i have done my bacheolar is b.v.sc. masters in mba healthcare management.i am working as a healthcare manager in ngo trust.
> 
> Is my bachoelar degree ll affect my assessment? And also i have 5 years of experience in manager field.


Cannot say that for sure as VETASSESS is a bit unpredictable. You might lose a year or two of your experience to decide the time from which you are considered skilled in your occupation.


----------



## Kalp1422

jairichi said:


> Cannot say that for sure as VETASSESS is a bit unpredictable. You might lose a year or two of your experience to decide the time from which you are considered skilled in your occupation.


Thanku. Then i ll start my assessment soon.if i have any doubt i ll make a enquiry soon


----------



## jairichi

Kalp1422 said:


> Thanku. Then i ll start my assessment soon.if i have any doubt i ll make a enquiry soon


Yes, as they take a long time to complete their assessment.


----------



## Kalp1422

*Poultry farm manager*

One of my friend need some suggestion

Could you please assist me on below.
She is living in India.she has completed bachelors in veterinary science and animal husbandry in India.currently working as poultry farm manager in India itself.Having 10 years of exp. registered veterinarian in India.

1) is she eligible to apply for poultry farm manager under consolidated occupation list. ?*
2) Do i need any specified licence to apply on above to asses my application in VETASSESS.?


----------



## karnadhar1389

borhan said:


> I have applied for VETASSESS- Full Skill Assessment & uploaded all the documents online. Now they mailed me to provide Organisational chart under document checklist.
> The online system shows:
> 
> "Organisational Chart not supplied
> If nominating a managerial occupation, you need to provide a detailed Organisational Chart, highlighting your position and those of your superiors and subordinates."
> 
> 
> Can anyone please provide any sample/format of *organisational chart* for construction project manager??
> 
> 
> 
> Work Experience: 7 years
> App. Lodge date: 04/10/2016
> Occupation: *133111 Construction Project Manager*



Hi, 
I have also applied for same nomination i.e Construction Project Manager to VETASSESS & Yesterday only i got same mail from VETASSESS regarding organization chart. 
Have you submitted the same? If yes can you send me draft copy of it? 
What reply did you get from VETASSESS?

Thanks in advance


----------



## drasadqamar

karnadhar1389 said:


> Hi,
> I have also applied for same nomination i.e Construction Project Manager to VETASSESS & Yesterday only i got same mail from VETASSESS regarding organization chart.
> Have you submitted the same? If yes can you send me draft copy of it?
> What reply did you get from VETASSESS?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Today I have also received request to provide organizational chart. I have applied in Medical Administrator category. 
Can anybody inform that after providing organizational chart how much they will take to finalize assessment. I applied on 8th October.


----------



## karnadhar1389

Hi,
Can you send me draft copy of organization chart..It would be very helpful for me..


----------



## connect.

drasadqamar said:


> Today I have also received request to provide organizational chart. I have applied in Medical Administrator category.
> Can anybody inform that after providing organizational chart how much they will take to finalize assessment. I applied on 8th October.


Dr Sahab, I have applied in the same categeory as Medical Administrator. I think we should connect and discuss in detail.


----------



## drasadqamar

connect. said:


> Dr Sahab, I have applied in the same categeory as Medical Administrator. I think we should connect and discuss in detail.


Its nice to know that someone else also applied in same category. please connect me through email or whatsapp. My number is 00966541220548


----------



## Kalp1422

drasadqamar said:


> Its nice to know that someone else also applied in same category. please connect me through email or whatsapp. My number is 00966541220548


What qualification do u have for medical administrationH


----------



## drasadqamar

Kalp1422 said:


> What qualification do u have for medical administrationH


I have MBBS, MBA and Diploma in Healthcare Management


----------



## Kalp1422

drasadqamar said:


> I have MBBS, MBA and Diploma in Healthcare Management


Ok i have one doubt .i have done b.v.sc, and MBA healthcare management.is it possible to apply for medical administrator


----------



## connect.

drasadqamar said:


> I have MBBS, MBA and Diploma in Healthcare Management


Dr Sb, I live in a very remote area and have no signals for mobile network, nor I could find your email on profile. 

I wish you good luck for Australia.


----------



## Prof2020

vutla9992 said:


> just submit colour copies of all your documents, no need to send by post or directly from college, they want clear copies in colour, from this Dec 2015 we no need to notarize the copies aswell


@"all documents", can that include transcripts?

I am asking because my spouse is getting documents ready to do assessment. Our hope is to get additional 5 points from partner points. However, the cost of obtaining transcripts in the school has gone up by over 600%!

Incidentally, we obtained transcripts from the school earlier this year and still have clean copies. 

Can we get the transcript notarized, swear to an affidavit that it is from the University and send it directly to VETASSESS with some explanation?

The cost of obtaining a new transcript is simply too prohibitive now. Senior forum members, your comments/observation are welcome.


----------



## kklas

Hello seniors, 
I am going to apply as a Civil Engineering Technician this week. I have my Civil Eng Diploma (5.5+ years experience) as well as MEng Civil Eng Degree (No experience).

I am going to forward both diploma and degree certificates to VETASSESS. My target is to claim 15 points although I am going to apply as a Technician, not as an Engineer.

Will I able to claim 15 points? My consultant says that I can claim that. But I have my doubts.

Is there anyone who had the same issue?

Thanks


----------



## Jamil Sid

kklas said:


> Hello seniors,
> I am going to apply as a Civil Engineering Technician this week. I have my Civil Eng Diploma (5.5+ years experience) as well as MEng Civil Eng Degree (No experience).
> 
> I am going to forward both diploma and degree certificates to VETASSESS. My target is to claim 15 points although I am going to apply as a Technician, not as an Engineer.
> 
> Will I able to claim 15 points? My consultant says that I can claim that. But I have my doubts.
> 
> Is there anyone who had the same issue?
> 
> Thanks


There is very slim chance to get approval from VETASSESS for 15 Points.
I think so your agent has no good idea about civil eng certification.


----------



## kklas

*hi*



Jamil Sid said:


> There is very slim chance to get approval from VETASSESS for 15 Points.
> I think so your agent has no good idea about civil eng certification.


Hey Jamil Sid,

Thank you very much for your reply. I do not have a clear idea about this situation. As I do not have experience as a Engineer, I can not forward the assessment to Engineers Australia ( because I can not write a CDR without job experience.)

So how should I use my MENG degree to claim points. I went to few agents as well. All of them are telling that I can score 15 points. 

I do not see other option rather than forwarding both my diploma & degree to VETASSESS.


----------



## menina80

I have received positive skills assessment from VETASSESS in November. I will apply for Victorian state sponsorship asap.

However, if I now get a job promotion (same company) and change my job title, whilst still in the same profession (CHEMIST), will I need skills assessment just because the job title changed? Or can I continue with the positive skills assessment I have received?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## donjack

I reckon your location is Nigeria. If your degree is from a Nigerian University, transcripts MUST be sent directly from your school to VETASSESS.That is the requirement.


Prof2020 said:


> @"all documents", can that include transcripts?
> 
> I am asking because my spouse is getting documents ready to do assessment. Our hope is to get additional 5 points from partner points. However, the cost of obtaining transcripts in the school has gone up by over 600%!
> 
> Incidentally, we obtained transcripts from the school earlier this year and still have clean copies.
> 
> Can we get the transcript notarized, swear to an affidavit that it is from the University and send it directly to VETASSESS with some explanation?
> 
> The cost of obtaining a new transcript is simply too prohibitive now. Senior forum members, your comments/observation are welcome.


----------



## Hustler85

*Chemist*



menina80 said:


> hi, just joined so I could let you know my experience with VETASSESS.
> 
> Nominated Occupation 234211 Chemist (VISA Subclass: 190) - Positive outcome
> 
> I submitted Skills Assesment on : 01/09/2016
> They emailed my employer for Employment verification on 19/10/2016
> My director replied within a few days, but I did not receive an outcome until 14/11/2016.
> It is possible that they also contacted my previous employer, and they were slow in replying.
> 
> Outcome was Positive. They accepted my BSc in Chemisty and my PhD in Chemistry as well as 4.5 years of work!
> 
> Please also note: I tried the advisory service as I wasn't sure whether my skills fit. I am glad I tried it but I don't think it gave me any advantages or reduced my waiting times.


Hi there,
I ve applied for my wife's skills reassessment as Chemist.I submitted the docs on 03/9/16. She has done Bachelors in Pharmacy with 3 years experience.This week was the 12th week. Haven't heard anything from them. Don't know how long we have to wait more. I applied as Industrial pharmacist in June and received negative outcome. Her Service statement wasn't really very descriptive about roles and responsibilities.and also she was working as Analytical chemist.May be that's why they marked us negative.But this time,i had made sure that it clearly defines the Job of analytical chemist in a Pharmaceutical company where she has been working. Fingers crossed. Hope the decision comes in our Favour.


----------



## Hustler85

*Chemist*



menina80 said:


> I have received positive skills assessment from VETASSESS in November. I will apply for Victorian state sponsorship asap.
> 
> However, if I now get a job promotion (same company) and change my job title, whilst still in the same profession (CHEMIST), will I need skills assessment just because the job title changed? Or can I continue with the positive skills assessment I have received?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Victorian state sponsorship have two requirements in addition to positive skills assessment which u already have:
1. five years of experience 
2. 7 bands in all modules (ielts/pte)

If u fulfill these two requirements, you will get through.


----------



## Prof2020

Hustler85 said:


> Victorian state sponsorship have two requirements in addition to positive skills assessment which u already have:
> 1. five years of experience
> 2. 7 bands in all modules (ielts/pte)
> 
> If u fulfill these two requirements, you will get through.


Does that mean that they do not insist on the following;

-job offer

-proof of fund

Please clarify


----------



## Hustler85

Prof2020 said:


> Does that mean that they do not insist on the following;
> 
> -job offer
> 
> -proof of fund
> 
> Please clarify


You Definitely need funds to file the case, but not Job offer as far as i know. You need a job offer if u are applying for certain skills in WA. :smokin:


----------



## Prof2020

Hustler85 said:


> You Definitely need funds to file the case, but not Job offer as far as i know. You need a job offer if u are applying for certain skills in WA. :smokin:


Thank you. Will try to find out if they have not closed for the year


----------



## sam_1990

Hi All

Need help, my queries were unanswered previously also.

I did my Btech in ECE and Post Graduated Diploma in HR Distance Education and have 3+ years of experience in Talent Acquisition (223112) in IT Sector. I did my Diploma during full time Employment.

Will I be able to get +ve Assessment of my Diploma and Experience, I don't want to claim any point in experience just want + ve Assessment to apply for SA.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Yogi4Aus

sam_1990 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need help, my queries were unanswered previously also.
> 
> I did my Btech in ECE and Post Graduated Diploma in HR Distance Education and have 3+ years of experience in Talent Acquisition (223112) in IT Sector. I did my Diploma during full time Employment.
> 
> Will I be able to get +ve Assessment of my Diploma and Experience, I don't want to claim any point in experience just want + ve Assessment to apply for SA.
> 
> Thanks in advance




Yes Sam
You get assessed for both education and exp
Even if they are done over a same period of time 
Because out of total hours
You managed hours towards full time employment
And few hours towards distance education
VETASSESS understands that 
Above view is due to my personal experience and assessment  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hustler85

*Been waiting for the result of my reassessment since 2/9/16. This wait is driving me nuts. 13 weeks have gone. Don't know how long I've to wait more.*


----------



## Yogi4Aus

Hustler85 said:


> *Been waiting for the result of my reassessment since 2/9/16. This wait is driving me nuts. 13 weeks have gone. Don't know how long I've to wait more.*




Do mail them
Repeatedly on their support ID
Give them a genuine reason of why you want your assessment result as soon as possible

They Usually respond positively to every query you make 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88

Hi all,

Just an update - applied for Point Test to ensure I comfortable to claim 15 points for education

Job code-261111 ( ICT BA)
Applied to Vetassess- 9th Nov
Result- 4th Dec

Documents submitted: All B.com transcript and certificate of completion alongwith MBA.

Positive result- AQF Bachelor Degree

Now need to wait for Vic outcome

Regards


----------



## jfperez05

Hi All,

Just wondering what to do in this scenario. Submitted statement of service signed by former manager but just realised today that this manager has resigned, so his e-mail and contact number will not be valid. Is there anyway to fix this or to give any other persons they can contact to confirm details in the statement letter? hopefully someone can help. Thanks.


----------



## Jamil Sid

jfperez05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering what to do in this scenario. Submitted statement of service signed by former manager but just realised today that this manager has resigned, so his e-mail and contact number will not be valid. Is there anyway to fix this or to give any other persons they can contact to confirm details in the statement letter? hopefully someone can help. Thanks.


This is not a big deal. You should Email the Vetassess about change the circumtenses, in which you state your current situation that your manager has changed.
I think so they will consider your problem and for job verification they will call on your company numbers.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Hustler85 said:


> *Been waiting for the result of my reassessment since 2/9/16. This wait is driving me nuts. 13 weeks have gone. Don't know how long I've to wait more.*


I had a same situation couple of months before for reassessment.Just Email them.
If you have the invitation of any state. Send this copy of invitation then within two three days you will get reply.


----------



## adckbj88

Jamil Sid said:


> jfperez05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering what to do in this scenario. Submitted statement of service signed by former manager but just realised today that this manager has resigned, so his e-mail and contact number will not be valid. Is there anyway to fix this or to give any other persons they can contact to confirm details in the statement letter? hopefully someone can help. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a big deal. You should Email the Vetassess about change the circumtenses, in which you state your current situation that your manager has changed.
> I think so they will consider your problem and for job verification they will call on your company numbers.
Click to expand...

In addition to that since ur manager was kind enough to sign and give u a reference letter; you can grt his new contact details and send it to Vetassess, however also ensure to provide ur company HR details in case they want to verify both ur employement.


----------



## Mandy03

Hi, what is the timeline that Vetassess follows for full skill assessment...
Had filed for full skill assessment for 225113- Marketing Specialist on 18th of November 2016


----------



## Jamil Sid

Mandy03 said:


> Hi, what is the timeline that Vetassess follows for full skill assessment...
> Had filed for full skill assessment for 225113- Marketing Specialist on 18th of November 2016


Mandy it takes 12 Weeks Minimum.


----------



## Mandy03

Thank you


----------



## Mitul Patel

Hi everyone.. one of my friends has received query from vetassess regarding employment. CO asked for business registration prrof. What can be submitted ? He is working as pharmacy technician in retail pharmacy store. After submission how much time they take for outcome? 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mrIgor

Mitul Patel said:


> Hi everyone.. one of my friends has received query from vetassess regarding employment. CO asked for business registration prrof. What can be submitted ? He is working as pharmacy technician in retail pharmacy store. After submission how much time they take for outcome?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hi, from what I gather - it's said to take about 2 weeks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mrIgor

Dear seniors,

as I'm starting my process - wondering can my Marketing Diploma be submitted in VETASSESS? 

I need more points from DBIP. 

Please help me


----------



## Kushan P

Mitul Patel said:


> Hi everyone.. one of my friends has received query from vetassess regarding employment. CO asked for business registration prrof. What can be submitted ? He is working as pharmacy technician in retail pharmacy store. After submission how much time they take for outcome?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


HI Mitul,
What is your experience with LIfe scientist NEC, what is your job role presently.
Thank you,
Kushan.


----------



## Prof2020

Hello members, beyond what is stated on their website, how long does it take VETASSESS to conclude skill assessment?


----------



## Mitul Patel

Kushan P said:


> HI Mitul,
> What is your experience with LIfe scientist NEC, what is your job role presently.
> Thank you,
> Kushan.


Hello Kushan, I am preclinical pharmacologist. Main role is to establish safety and Pharmacokinetics of NCE in various animal models.
And I got 3 times rejection from VIC.
Regards..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushan P

Mitul Patel said:


> Hello Kushan, I am preclinical pharmacologist. Main role is to establish safety and Pharmacokinetics of NCE in various animal models.
> And I got 3 times rejection from VIC.
> Regards..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank you Mitul .


----------



## Sheeb

*Vetassess email payment*

This is regarding Applicants who have a positive Skills Assessment from VETASSESS and who now wish to add further employment to gain points for immigration purposes!

I need to fill in SRG35 form.

Since there is no online payment, they have asked for credit card details.

My doubt is , it is safe to provide credit card details through the mail?

Is there any other option?

I saw that demand draft is possible, but my bank does not have MICR code for their demand draft.

Moreover, it might take longer time.

Any advice??


----------



## Jamil Sid

Sheeb said:


> This is regarding Applicants who have a positive Skills Assessment from VETASSESS and who now wish to add further employment to gain points for immigration purposes!
> 
> I need to fill in SRG35 form.
> 
> Since there is no online payment, they have asked for credit card details.
> 
> My doubt is , it is safe to provide credit card details through the mail?
> 
> Is there any other option?
> 
> I saw that demand draft is possible, but my bank does not have MICR code for their demand draft.
> 
> Moreover, it might take longer time.
> 
> Any advice??


Dear Sheep,
There is no harm to give your credit card detail to them.
I did it last month and its save and sound.


----------



## Prof2020

Jamil Sid said:


> Dear Sheep,
> There is no harm to give your credit card detail to them.
> I did it last month and its save and sound.


Please, do they generally request for credit card details via email even for online applications?


----------



## Jamil Sid

Prof2020 said:


> Please, do they generally request for credit card details via email even for online applications?


Write your credit card number only in form 35.
Dont send them separate Email for Credit card Email.


----------



## dreamliner

Prof2020 said:


> Please, do they generally request for credit card details via email even for online applications?


They will not request your CC details over mail.

They will request you to fill up CC authorization form which has full details of your personal, credit card, as cvv number for them to deduct appropriate amount of AUD.

It's completely legal way for payment.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## hemant.sharma90

*Invitation with 60 points with SS*

Hi All,

Can anyone please confirm what is the likelihood of getting invitation with 60 points including state nomination.

Also, my education is in IT and 4 years experience in marketing... in this case will there be any deduction in experience.


Lastly, i have already got 7 in each in IELTS...should i go for IELTS 8 or should i try PTE. is PTE easier than IELTS ?

Please suggest.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## hemant.sharma90

Hi All,

Can anyone please confirm what is the likelihood of getting invitation with 60 points including state nomination.

Also, my education is in IT and 4 years experience in marketing... in this case will there be any deduction in experience.


Lastly, i have already got 7 in each in IELTS...should i go for IELTS 8 or should i try PTE. is PTE easier than IELTS ?

Please suggest.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## hemant.sharma90

Hi All,

Can anyone please confirm what is the likelihood of getting invitation with 60 points including state nomination.

Also, my education is in IT and 4 years experience in marketing... in this case will there be any deduction in experience.


Lastly, i have already got 7 in each in IELTS...should i go for IELTS 8 or should i try PTE. is PTE easier than IELTS ?

Please suggest.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Andr3w

hemant.sharma90 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm what is the likelihood of getting invitation with 60 points including state nomination.
> 
> Also, my education is in IT and 4 years experience in marketing... in this case will there be any deduction in experience.
> 
> 
> Lastly, i have already got 7 in each in IELTS...should i go for IELTS 8 or should i try PTE. is PTE easier than IELTS ?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Patience is a virtue...

You are spamming your question all over the forum, often in unrelated threads. Maybe start a thread of your own with your question and wait for a reply?


----------



## dreamliner

hemant.sharma90 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please confirm what is the likelihood of getting invitation with 60 points including state nomination.
> 
> Also, my education is in IT and 4 years experience in marketing... in this case will there be any deduction in experience.
> 
> 
> Lastly, i have already got 7 in each in IELTS...should i go for IELTS 8 or should i try PTE. is PTE easier than IELTS ?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


1. Invitation is depends on the occupation code. If your nominated occupation has less number of applications then you get soon or higher waiting time.

2. Your job description should at least closely related to your qualifications. IT qualifications with marketing job is tough to guess for me.

3. PTE pattern is little different compared to ielts. Cannot say easy or difficult. It depends on individual consideration and capable. 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## hemant.sharma90

dreamliner said:


> 1. Invitation is depends on the occupation code. If your nominated occupation has less number of applications then you get soon or higher waiting time.
> 
> 2. Your job description should at least closely related to your qualifications. IT qualifications with marketing job is tough to guess for me.
> 
> 3. PTE pattern is little different compared to ielts. Cannot say easy or difficult. It depends on individual consideration and capable.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot...

My occupation is marketing specialist...


----------



## dreamliner

hemant.sharma90 said:


> Thanks a lot...
> 
> My occupation is marketing specialist...


Hi my friend,

I can understand marketing duties.
But your IT qualifications should match the job descriptions which is the key in getting skill assessment. 

Please seek expert advice in another thread....

Good luck.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran4123

Hi. I recently applied for life scientist NEC skill assessment by VETASSESS, on 21st Dec 2016. Any idea how much time VETASSESS ll take for assessment. Is it varies case by case OR according to the category we choose? 

Cheers


----------



## dreamliner

Imran4123 said:


> Hi. I recently applied for life scientist NEC skill assessment by VETASSESS, on 21st Dec 2016. Any idea how much time VETASSESS ll take for assessment. Is it varies case by case OR according to the category we choose?
> 
> Cheers


There were long holidays after your submission.

Their standard processing time is 3 months for decision ready documents. Any additional information request or other unexpected situation will cause delay.

You can consider that your processing time just started after their holidays.

It varies in both case to case and job code to job code and also depends on assessor.

Good luck

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran4123

dreamliner said:


> Imran4123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I recently applied for life scientist NEC skill assessment by VETASSESS, on 21st Dec 2016. Any idea how much time VETASSESS ll take for assessment. Is it varies case by case OR according to the category we choose?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> There were long holidays after your submission.
> 
> Their standard processing time is 3 months for decision ready documents. Any additional information request or other unexpected situation will cause delay.
> 
> You can consider that your processing time just started after their holidays.
> 
> It varies in both case to case and job code to job code and also depends on assessor.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks mate.... Hope ll get it soon.

Regards


----------



## Coolgirl78

Hi 
Good luck. 
I have also applied to vetassess on Nov 25th. Waiting for the results !!!


----------



## chubs3

dreamliner said:


> There were long holidays after your submission.
> 
> Their standard processing time is 3 months for decision ready documents. Any additional information request or other unexpected situation will cause delay.
> 
> You can consider that your processing time just started after their holidays.
> 
> It varies in both case to case and job code to job code and also depends on assessor.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Hi Dreamliner,

Thanks for the details. But i thought it took 3-4 weeks to process.
Just asking, clarify me if I'm wrong.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## Imran4123

subina said:


> Hi
> Good luck.
> I have also applied to vetassess on Nov 25th. Waiting for the results !!!


Thanks. All the best...


----------



## dreamliner

chubs3 said:


> Hi Dreamliner,
> 
> Thanks for the details. But i thought it took 3-4 weeks to process.
> Just asking, clarify me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


They officially say 10-12 weeks.

Some got in 4 weeks, some got even in 16 weeks or more.

It depends on assessor and evidence we submit.


----------



## tobby89

Hi guys,
i want to ask about Visa Point Test. Is skill assessment give us additional 10 points or not?

related with this statement from government website :

Any other qualification
You can receive 10 points for any other qualification or award which is recognised as suitable for your nominated occupation in your skills assessment by the relevant assessing authority.


----------



## chubs3

dreamliner said:


> They officially say 10-12 weeks.
> 
> Some got in 4 weeks, some got even in 16 weeks or more.
> 
> It depends on assessor and evidence we submit.


Thanks Mate.


----------



## ND01

Hi Everyone,

I would like to ask a little about VETASSESS.
My partner studied diploma in architecture and worked for 1 year before continuing with her degree and masters. After masters, she had 2 years work experience. Does that qualify for a total of 3 years work experience?


----------



## sanlal

Hi, can you please tell me if organisational chart is mandatory? 

I submitted my VetAssess application on January 9th, 2017 under code: 225113 which is for Marketing Specialist, but I missed out on Organisational Chart. By reading in forums I feel, they may raise this query. So, I need to be prepared with it. 

Would request you to share the format and let me know if duties and responsibilities needed to be included in it as well.


----------



## Newuser123

Duties and responsibilities are most critical and should match to your nominated occupation. Pls upload immediately if you missed. Ensure it should match to their requirements for marketing manager. You can get it draft on your company letter head and signed by HR/your manager. 

I am not sure but i believe an organizational chart is not mandatory for vetassess.Follow the documentation listed on Vetassess site. That's fair enough.

Good luck..



sanlal said:


> Hi, can you please tell me if organisational chart is mandatory?
> 
> I submitted my VetAssess application on January 9th, 2017 under code: 225113 which is for Marketing Specialist, but I missed out on Organisational Chart. By reading in forums I feel, they may raise this query. So, I need to be prepared with it.
> 
> Would request you to share the format and let me know if duties and responsibilities needed to be included in it as well.


----------



## mohfareh

Depends on the highest required qualification for that position. For example, if the position applied for requires a degree, then whatever experience before obtaining the degree is not counted. In addition, usually Vetassess deduct one year of experience after the highest required qualification.

regards,
Mohd



ND01 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to ask a little about VETASSESS.
> My partner studied diploma in architecture and worked for 1 year before continuing with her degree and masters. After masters, she had 2 years work experience. Does that qualify for a total of 3 years work experience?


----------



## sanlal

Newuser123 said:


> Duties and responsibilities are most critical and should match to your nominated occupation. Pls upload immediately if you missed. Ensure it should match to their requirements for marketing manager. You can get it draft on your company letter head and signed by HR/your manager.
> 
> I am not sure but i believe an organizational chart is not mandatory for vetassess.Follow the documentation listed on Vetassess site. That's fair enough.
> 
> Good luck..


Thank you Newuser123 for your reply. I did submit my duties and responsibilities which was signed by my previous employee HR manager under Statement of Service Letter. 

Only thing I missed out is the organisation chart, which I didn't upload. I'm concerned about this.


----------



## dreamliner

sanlal said:


> Hi, can you please tell me if organisational chart is mandatory?
> 
> I submitted my VetAssess application on January 9th, 2017 under code: 225113 which is for Marketing Specialist, but I missed out on Organisational Chart. By reading in forums I feel, they may raise this query. So, I need to be prepared with it.
> 
> Would request you to share the format and let me know if duties and responsibilities needed to be included in it as well.




Organizational chart is mandatory only for Managerial positions....


----------



## sanlal

dreamliner said:


> Organizational chart is mandatory only for Managerial positions....


Thank you Dreamliner for your reply. How will we know if Marketing Specialist falls under Manager position? Though my current designation is Marketing Manager with my employer.


----------



## dreamliner

sanlal said:


> Thank you Dreamliner for your reply. How will we know if Marketing Specialist falls under Manager position? Though my current designation is Marketing Manager with my employer.


Managerial positions in the nominated occupation, not our designation in the company we are working. Each company has their own policy for designation which may differ.

So, for skill assessment VETASSESS looks for only the nominated occupation is whether managerial or other in your case.


Hope it helps.


----------



## sanlal

dreamliner said:


> Managerial positions in the nominated occupation, not our designation in the company we are working. Each company has their own policy for designation which may differ.
> 
> So, for skill assessment VETASSESS looks for only the nominated occupation is whether managerial or other in your case.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thank you Dreamliner for your reply. So I will wait for their reply and see if they request for organisation chart. Till then :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shivam7106

sanlal said:


> Hi, can you please tell me if organisational chart is mandatory?
> 
> I submitted my VetAssess application on January 9th, 2017 under code: 225113 which is for Marketing Specialist, but I missed out on Organisational Chart. By reading in forums I feel, they may raise this query. So, I need to be prepared with it.
> 
> Would request you to share the format and let me know if duties and responsibilities needed to be included in it as well.


Hi Sanlal,

organisation chart is mandatory for the management occupations but its a good practice if its included beforehand irrespective of the occupation code. 

In the organisation chart you dont have to maintain the roles and responsibilities as they both are different things. You just need to upload or mail the organisation chart to vetassess.

All the best


----------



## dreamliner

It may be conflict and complicated uploading organisation chart if your occupation doesn't come under managerial catagory. 

Organization chart confirms whether you are working under someone or other workers under you.


----------



## Imran4123

dreamliner said:


> sanlal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dreamliner for your reply. How will we know if Marketing Specialist falls under Manager position? Though my current designation is Marketing Manager with my employer.
> 
> 
> 
> Managerial positions in the nominated occupation, not our designation in the company we are working. Each company has their own policy for designation which may differ.
> 
> So, for skill assessment VETASSESS looks for only the nominated occupation is whether managerial or other in your case.
> 
> 
> Hope it helps.
Click to expand...

Hi.

1-Whether VETASSESS changed application status viewing recently? My friend told me that till 2016, applicant used to see the name of assessor. Because now only i can see status: in progress. 

2- Also in document upload section i can see only those documents that i have uploaded. The verified documents which my University in Pakistan sent directly to VETASSESS, are not uploaded yet. When i asked admin officer, i was told that it is with accessor but ll not be uploaded? Applicant used to see such verification document upload in past. Any change recently? 

Regards


----------



## kklas

hello folks,:tea:

Is there anyone who applied as a Civil Engineering Technician for the Vet?  Seems like others who applies in last October are still waiting for the outcome.

All the best for all who are still waiting for the outcome.ray:


----------



## Spooner

kklas said:


> hello folks,:tea:
> 
> Is there anyone who applied as a Civil Engineering Technician for the Vet?  Seems like others who applies in last October are still waiting for the outcome.
> 
> All the best for all who are still waiting for the outcome.ray:


I've applied to Vetassess for Civil Engineering Draftsperson, and it seems we applied on the same day. so very much in the same boat. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## feeroz

kklas said:


> hello folks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone who applied as a Civil Engineering Technician for the Vet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like others who applies in last October are still waiting for the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best for all who are still waiting for the outcome.



Hi 

I have had assessment as a civil engineering technician from vetassess...


----------



## malt

Is there anyone here who applied as Building Associate - 312112? Who also applies last September 2016 and still waiting for the outcome? Please share some of your thoughts,.. Building Associate Applicant!

All the best to all who are still waiting for the outcome.


----------



## malt

Is there anyone here who applied as Building Associate - 312112? Who also applies last September 2016 and still waiting for the outcome? Please share some of your thoughts,.. Building Associate Applicant!

All the best to all who are still waiting for the outcome.


----------



## ramyashreecv

*224313*



raghav. said:


> Hi Arjun,
> I don't think she would be assessed positive for health information manager. She would rather qualify in alternative practitioner.
> 
> Moreover, did you review the qualification requirement of health information manager? It has condition of CERTIFICATION/LICENSE. This certification is granted only to the people who have taken up certain courses in Australia. I believe, she would have completed her studies in India, hence, she would not any way qualify. I would suggest you not to go ahead and waste money.
> 
> I am not professional consultant, you can further explore yourself on this and can take help from agent, if required.


Hi Raghav 

I have applied EOI with 55+5 points under 224313, we had positive work assessment from VETASSES, but do not have certification from Australia. I guess we overlooked that.. If you can suggest the right CSOL code for Clinical Research Profile it is of great help.

Regards

Ramya


----------



## kklas

Spooner said:


> I've applied to Vetassess for Civil Engineering Draftsperson, and it seems we applied on the same day. so very much in the same boat. :fingerscrossed:


hi, nice to hear mate. :tea:What would be your point calculations? Please share your info.

I resisted with following site and it is easier to compare our cases with others.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker

you may also register with them.


----------



## kklas

feeroz said:


> Hi
> 
> I have had assessment as a civil engineering technician from vetassess...


congratz pal. So it is positive. Wt is your opint beak down? Please share. Have you filled EOI?


I resisted with following site and it is easier to compare our cases with others.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker

you may also register with them.:tea:


----------



## Spooner

kklas said:


> hi, nice to hear mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be your point calculations? Please share your info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I resisted with following site and it is easier to compare our cases with others.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker
> 
> you may also register with them.


Looking at 60-65pts depending on how much vet reduce my experience, though IELTS is on 7's currently, so could improve that if EOI take its time.


----------



## feeroz

kklas said:


> feeroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have had assessment as a civil engineering technician from vetassess...
> 
> 
> 
> congratz pal. So it is positive. Wt is your opint beak down? Please share. Have you filled EOI?
> 
> I resisted with following site and it is easier to compare our cases with others.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker
> 
> you may also register with them.
Click to expand...


Thanks!!!
Yeah mate got positive assessment from vetassess in September 2016 .. 
allready visa lodged in November 2016
waiting for grant.. ?


----------



## feeroz

Points break down 
Age : 25
Qualification : 10
Work experience : 15
State nomination QLD : 10 
Total 60 points


----------



## Sha1472

feeroz said:


> Points break down
> Age : 25
> Qualification : 10
> Work experience : 15
> State nomination QLD : 10
> Total 60 points


Hey mate
Can u plz tell me how long did vettassess took to assessed your case ? I have applied since last months and have no reply at all.


----------



## feeroz

Sha1472 said:


> feeroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Points break down
> Age : 25
> Qualification : 10
> Work experience : 15
> State nomination QLD : 10
> Total 60 points
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate
> Can u plz tell me how long did vettassess took to assessed your case ? I have applied since last months and have no reply at all.
Click to expand...

Yes
It took 2 and half months for assessment !!!


----------



## loklok

I am a pharmacist and I am already have a positive skilled assessment from vetassess, for Sales representative (medical and pharmaceutical products) 225412 with 4 years experience. However, I have a second job as a pharmacy technician 311215 with a 24 working hours per week, including weekends, which I did not mentioned in my first assessment. My question can I assess my second occupation with the 8 years’ experience (2009- till now) ? And should I apply for a point test advice OR start a new skills assessment (qualification & employments) ?
any help is appreciated.
Thnx


----------



## XyphDryne

Okay, I am currently collecting all my stuff for vetassess. I aim for 225113, Marketing Specialist, currently on CSOL in NT and SA.

As of now, I got:
Age: 25 points
English: 10 points
Qualifications: 15 points (according to a pre assessment from an agent. I studied at university with a diploma (similar to a Master degree).
And then overseas work exp.: 5 points

Makes 55 points. I then would launch my EOI and hope your state sponsoring for 60 points, right?

Okay, what troubles me right before vetassess:

It seems to be quite important that what I studied at university correlates with my job. But: I work in marketing since a couple of years, but studied something else with hardly any marketing relations. But I may have hope, because I gathered a couple of years working experience. 

And since, I quote:
"In some cases, additional years of highly relevant employment at the required skill level can compensate for lack of relevance of your qualification to the nominated occupation."

That means, I still can have hope to get assessed..probably?

Also, I read that sometimes only the recent job will be considered. Did you experience something similar?

I did three internships and work in my second job now, all marketing related. And I received signed certificates of each employer I was. Would be strange if all of this won´t be considered.

And for today, a final question: You got to decide for one job title. I see at least two that fit. So, I guess, I take the one that is to be found in the most CSOL to get a better chance of being sponsored..? Let´s say, I I would not be assessed for one job, could I try another one later? Of course, again paying the full fee.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## loklok

XyphDryne said:


> Okay, I am currently collecting all my stuff for vetassess. I aim for 225113, Marketing Specialist, currently on CSOL in NT and SA.
> 
> As of now, I got:
> Age: 25 points
> English: 10 points
> Qualifications: 15 points (according to a pre assessment from an agent. I studied at university with a diploma (similar to a Master degree).
> And then overseas work exp.: 5 points
> 
> Makes 55 points. I then would launch my EOI and hope your state sponsoring for 60 points, right?
> 
> Okay, what troubles me right before vetassess:
> 
> It seems to be quite important that what I studied at university correlates with my job. But: I work in marketing since a couple of years, but studied something else with hardly any marketing relations. But I may have hope, because I gathered a couple of years working experience.
> 
> And since, I quote:
> "In some cases, additional years of highly relevant employment at the required skill level can compensate for lack of relevance of your qualification to the nominated occupation."
> 
> That means, I still can have hope to get assessed..probably?
> 
> Also, I read that sometimes only the recent job will be considered. Did you experience something similar?
> 
> I did three internships and work in my second job now, all marketing related. And I received signed certificates of each employer I was. Would be strange if all of this won´t be considered.
> 
> And for today, a final question: You got to decide for one job title. I see at least two that fit. So, I guess, I take the one that is to be found in the most CSOL to get a better chance of being sponsored..? Let´s say, I I would not be assessed for one job, could I try another one later? Of course, again paying the full fee.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


look budy donot make my fault. I go for 1 occupation,and now I want to change it. and I am in a vast dilemma. 1st check 225113 and see its history of availability in all states . it was available in September i think. and compare it with the other occupation. if they are having the same chance , go for the one most related to your study.
wishing you all the best


----------



## sundeepadv

*Re-assessment change of occupation*

Hello guys,

Anyone one have idea if I got positive assessment from vetassess in one occupation and now applying for Re-assessment change of occupation for another. If I get positive assessment in other both will valid positive assessments or not.


----------



## sundeepadv

sundeepadv said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Anyone one have idea if I got positive assessment from vetassess in one occupation and now applying for Re-assessment change of occupation for another. If I get positive assessment in other both will valid positive assessments or not.


Anyone one have idea if I got positive assessment from vetassess in one occupation and now applying for Re-assessment change of occupation for another. If I get positive assessment in other both will count valid positive assessments or not??

Please guide


----------



## kv007

*Skill Assessment time with recent PhD*

Dear All,

How long Vetassess will take if you have qualifications up to PhD (BSc, MSc and PhD) and Work experience to assess?

I my case, BSc and MSc in Agricultural Science (Both in India) likely to be count for qualification and my PhD (In Australia with full stipend for up to 4 years) would be as a work experience. Are there any other similar cases, please share or experts can advise whether these would be right.

To share, My Processing timeline ...

IELTS completed (6.5 band): 24-Oct-2015
Occupation: 234112 Agricultural Scientist
Skill Assessment - Submitted date: 24-Dec-2016
Aus NPC applied : 26-Dec-2016
Aus NPC completed : 28-Dec-2016
Skill Assessment - Lodged date: 03-Jan-2017
Ind PCC applied : 03-Jan-2017
Ind PCC completed : 09-Jan-2017
Positive skill assessment: ???
Medicals: ???
EOI applied: ???
Invitation received: ???
Visa applied: ???
Docs upload: ???
Visa granted: ???


----------



## bag

I have applied for skill assessment for vetassess in september 28 2016 stage 1
would like to understand how much time it takes for stage 2 and what all is asked in stage 2, I have applied from india 
how much time does it takes for skill assessment result and how is the process


----------



## Kushan P

ramyashreecv said:


> Hi Raghav
> 
> I have applied EOI with 55+5 points under 224313, we had positive work assessment from VETASSES, but do not have certification from Australia. I guess we overlooked that.. If you can suggest the right CSOL code for Clinical Research Profile it is of great help.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ramya


HI,
i am also from clinical research field, can you advise what is your role in clinical research and which job code you applied for and what is the status of your application.

Thank you,
K


----------



## sundeepadv

Hello,

After status changed to "In progress" how much time vetassess will take more any one have idea


----------



## Imran4123

sundeepadv said:


> Hello,
> 
> After status changed to "In progress" how much time vetassess will take more any one have idea


It varies case by case, category you choose and evidance of experience provided.


----------



## deepak251513

loklok said:


> I am a pharmacist and I am already have a positive skilled assessment from vetassess, for Sales representative (medical and pharmaceutical products) 225412 with 4 years experience. However, I have a second job as a pharmacy technician 311215 with a 24 working hours per week, including weekends, which I did not mentioned in my first assessment. My question can I assess my second occupation with the 8 years’ experience (2009- till now) ? And should I apply for a point test advice OR start a new skills assessment (qualification & employments) ?
> any help is appreciated.
> Thnx


*your query is confusing. you already have assessed yourself. for pharma sales. but now want to get assessed for pharmacist profile. ? as of now, only SA is open with 80 points for invitation for pharma sales. no idea of pharmacist, but with high points you stand better chance for pharmacist invitation rather than pharma sales... *


----------



## utchey

Hello E family,

My husband want to apply for vetassess skill assessment under facilities manager. He has been working for 12 years since 2005 from facility officer to facility supervisor and his now a facility manager for 7 years now .

My question is can vetassess assess all his work since they a related or they will take only the managerial one. Another question is which of the plan can we use to check his documents before doing the full skill since they don't have advisory anymore.

Any facilities manager in the house will like to rub mind

Thank you all


----------



## XyphDryne

Anyone here who studied something compeltely unralted to the job you want the assessment for? I studied Japanese/geography but am working in marketing. Did 3 internships (one year in total) and two jobs (first one 15 months and this one now I am doing since 3 years).

What do you think? Will I have a chance to be assessed as a marketing specialist? (I don´t mean the deatils..what I exactly do in my job and what the job definition is, but in general, since my study is quite unrelated).

Thanks for sharing your experiences in advance.


----------



## jfperez05

Hi guys,

If anyone knows, can or will VETASSESS assess your qualification in one occupation but your work experience in another occupation or something like that? or that is not possible?

Thanks.


----------



## loklok

jfperez05 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If anyone knows, can or will VETASSESS assess your qualification in one occupation but your work experience in another occupation or something like that? or that is not possible?
> 
> Thanks.


this is the main point of assessment. the duties should be highly relative to the main tasks of the targeted occupation.


----------



## Preax

Hi,

I got my skill assessment on 20.02.2014. 

I need to renew my Vetassess skill assessment for the same occupation.

Can anyone please advise me how to get it renew Bcoz i m planning to do it my own without going through my MARN Agent.

Thank you for the Support.


----------



## kklas

Got it. My Vetassess outcome came yesterday.  They have assessed my Civil Eng Dip as well as MEng Degree to AQF. 

Stay positive all of you guys.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jfperez05

kklas said:


> Got it. My Vetassess outcome came yesterday.  They have assessed my Civil Eng Dip as well as MEng Degree to AQF.
> 
> Stay positive all of you guys.... :fingerscrossed:


Good on ya. Can you confirm if they contacted your employers for work references? how did they contact them? Ta!


----------



## chubs3

kklas said:


> Got it. My Vetassess outcome came yesterday.  They have assessed my Civil Eng Dip as well as MEng Degree to AQF.
> 
> Stay positive all of you guys.... :fingerscrossed:



Hey can you tell me when you had applied? So I can know how many days it took.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## chubs3

Preax said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my skill assessment on 20.02.2014.
> 
> I need to renew my Vetassess skill assessment for the same occupation.
> 
> Can anyone please advise me how to get it renew Bcoz i m planning to do it my own without going through my MARN Agent.
> 
> Thank you for the Support.


Hey Preax,

you can check here how to apply.

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...occupations/renewal-expired-skills-assessment

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## kklas

jfperez05 said:


> Good on ya. Can you confirm if they contacted your employers for work references? how did they contact them? Ta!


Hey mate,

Actually I applied through a MARA Agent. Real truth is VETASSESS would never contact your employers if every document you submitted appears like legal. 

But immigration will cross check the validity of provided documents in assessment stage lately, such as in final visa process. :smile:


----------



## kklas

chubs3 said:


> Hey can you tell me when you had applied? So I can know how many days it took.
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


Check my signature mate.  Also you can track similar cases on following link. :yo:

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker


----------



## jfperez05

kklas said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Actually I applied through a MARA Agent. Real truth is VETASSESS would never contact your employers if every document you submitted appears like legal.
> 
> But immigration will cross check the validity of provided documents in assessment stage lately, such as in final visa process. :smile:


Thanks for the info buddy, really appreciate it..

In fact I am very surprised that your assessment was quick and took less than two months taking into account that there it was during Christmas and New Years eve time. We have applied on the 8th of Dec and have not get any response yet as of today.

Crossing fingers and hoping everything goes well with a positive outcome.


----------



## kklas

Preax said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my skill assessment on 20.02.2014.
> 
> I need to renew my Vetassess skill assessment for the same occupation.
> 
> Can anyone please advise me how to get it renew Bcoz i m planning to do it my own without going through my MARN Agent.
> 
> Thank you for the Support.


hey, I think if you have a valid assessment, no need to renew it unless you have changed the occupation after assessment received. providing paid employment service certificates and bank details are enough in my opinion. Anyway awaiting an answer from an expert.


----------



## kklas

jfperez05 said:


> Thanks for the info buddy, really appreciate it..
> 
> In fact I am very surprised that your assessment was quick and took less than two months taking into account that there it was during Christmas and New Years eve time. We have applied on the 8th of Dec and have not get any response yet as of today.
> 
> Crossing fingers and hoping everything goes well with a positive outcome.


I admit it is bit quicker. A bolt out of the blue. Everything will be ok if you have submitted every document clearly. If they ask additional documents meanwhile , it will take some time. 
I wish +ve outcomes may reach you all within a short time. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DN7C

kklas said:


> I admit it is bit quicker. A bolt out of the blue. Everything will be ok if you have submitted every document clearly. If they ask additional documents meanwhile , it will take some time.
> I wish +ve outcomes may reach you all within a short time. :fingerscrossed:


Hey, did you specifically listed your duties compatible with civil engineering technician's duties mentioned in the ANZSCO code?


----------



## kklas

DN7C said:


> Hey, did you specifically listed your duties compatible with civil engineering technician's duties mentioned in the ANZSCO code?


yep, I provided all evidences related to civil engineering technician's duties mentioned in the ANZSCO code.

by looking at your signature, you have a significant chance to receive ITA soon...


----------



## DN7C

kklas said:


> yep, I provided all evidences related to civil engineering technician's duties mentioned in the ANZSCO code.
> 
> by looking at your signature, you have a significant chance to receive ITA soon...


No. Certainly not. 
I'm a Mechanical Engineer. Engineering Technologist's quota of invitations left is less than 100 for the prevailing year.
So I won't receive an invitation this year. Moreover, Engineering Technologist is a flagged occupation. So, I might not stand a chance next year too.

I've asked above question on behalf of my wife, who is a Civil Engineer. She works in the state sector and not privileged to get a work experience certificate with civil engineering technicians duties. :spy:

I was just checking with you to confirm that they only assess people with exact duty list.


----------



## kklas

DN7C said:


> No. Certainly not.
> I'm a Mechanical Engineer. Engineering Technologist's quota of invitations left is less than 100 for the prevailing year.
> So I won't receive an invitation this year. Moreover, Engineering Technologist is a flagged occupation. So, I might not stand a chance next year too.
> 
> I've asked above question on behalf of my wife, who is a Civil Engineer. She works in the state sector and not privileged to get a work experience certificate with civil engineering technicians duties. :spy:
> 
> I was just checking with you to confirm that they only assess people with exact duty list.


oh. Is that so. Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately vetassess check whether our occupation is highly relevant to the work experience. If she wants to assess her as a technician, definitely she needs to provide evidences like service certificates related to technician.

would you mind asking, why she can not assess her as Engineer with EA?


----------



## DN7C

kklas said:


> oh. Is that so. Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately vetassess check whether our occupation is highly relevant to the work experience. If she wants to assess her as a technician, definitely she needs to provide evidences like service certificates related to technician.
> 
> would you mind asking, why she can not assess her as Engineer with EA?


Thank you very much for confirming that.

We are yet to decide whether to assess from EA or VETASSESS as she is in a Planning Engineer role dealing with mainly, projects, planning, coorditation, contracts, negotiations etc.

EA thing will not work out for her for sure as she lacks design, site experience etc.

At the moment we are exploring options!


----------



## Coolgirl78

kklas said:


> Got it. My Vetassess outcome came yesterday.  They have assessed my Civil Eng Dip as well as MEng Degree to AQF.
> 
> Stay positive all of you guys.... :fingerscrossed:


Congrats !!


----------



## kv007

kklas said:


> Got it. My Vetassess outcome came yesterday.  They have assessed my Civil Eng Dip as well as MEng Degree to AQF.
> 
> Stay positive all of you guys.... :fingerscrossed:


Congratulation mate...


----------



## Imran4123

kklas said:


> Got it. My Vetassess outcome came yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have assessed my Civil Eng Dip as well as MEng Degree to AQF.
> 
> Stay positive all of you guys....


Congrats...


----------



## kklas

DN7C said:


> Thank you very much for confirming that.
> 
> We are yet to decide whether to assess from EA or VETASSESS as she is in a Planning Engineer role dealing with mainly, projects, planning, coorditation, contracts, negotiations etc.
> 
> EA thing will not work out for her for sure as she lacks design, site experience etc.
> 
> At the moment we are exploring options!


hey, thatz a true. EA would surely check that. In my case , I have a Masters degree in civil Engineering also. But I assessed through VET by using my dip as I felt that EA would not work for me.:fencing:

Before applying , it is better to grab all the evidences to support nominated occupation.

all the best on your option expedition...


----------



## kklas

Coolgirl78 said:


> Congrats !!


Thanks. Wishing you a speedy +ve assessment...:horn:


----------



## kklas

kv007 said:


> Congratulation mate...


thanks mate...


----------



## kklas

Imran4123 said:


> Congrats...


Thanks mate...


----------



## DN7C

kklas said:


> hey, thatz a true. EA would surely check that. In my case , I have a Masters degree in civil Engineering also. But I assessed through VET by using my dip as I felt that EA would not work for me.:fencing:
> 
> Before applying , it is better to grab all the evidences to support nominated occupation.
> 
> all the best on your option expedition...


Thanks kklas for the wishes.
I will gather all the required documents before submission.

All the best with your IELTS also anda:


----------



## jfperez05

So, something came to my attention... I used the Advisory Services last June and they agree that all documents were correct, but only thing is that they suggested that I should apply for a different occupation than the one I initially wanted, just as an opinion. Anyway, In December we submitted the assessment under the original occupation, but now I am just wondering if VETASSESS will consider that my work experience better fit the other occupation rather than what I selected, will they contact me to change that option?? I am now concern about this. Hope someone can give me light on this. Thanks a lot.


----------



## donjack

DN7C said:


> Thank you very much for confirming that.
> 
> We are yet to decide whether to assess from EA or VETASSESS as she is in a Planning Engineer role dealing with mainly, projects, planning, coorditation, contracts, negotiations etc.
> 
> EA thing will not work out for her for sure as she lacks design, site experience etc.
> 
> At the moment we are exploring options!


why not try Construction Project Manager, if she has some people working under her. Because those job descriptions you mentioned are for construction Managers. I guess her first degree is Civil Engineering?


----------



## DN7C

donjack said:


> why not try Construction Project Manager, if she has some people working under her. Because those job descriptions you mentioned are for construction Managers. I guess her first degree is Civil Engineering?


Yes, her first degree is in Civil Engineering.

Construction Project Manager and Project Builder shares almost the same duty list. The main difference between the two occupations is CPM deals with Civil Engineering and 
building projects while PB deals with alteration and renovation of dwellings and other buildings.

We booked the VETASSESS "Consultation on a Selected Occupation" to deciding which occupation suits her most.

Another doubt we had regarding the CPM was the fact that she is still working under the title of Civil Engineer. She works at the head office of an Engineering corporation and only a Civil Superintendent and an Assistant quantity surveyor directly report her.


----------



## DN7C

jfperez05 said:


> So, something came to my attention... I used the Advisory Services last June and they agree that all documents were correct, but only thing is that they suggested that I should apply for a different occupation than the one I initially wanted, just as an opinion. Anyway, In December we submitted the assessment under the original occupation, but now I am just wondering if VETASSESS will consider that my work experience better fit the other occupation rather than what I selected, will they contact me to change that option?? I am now concern about this. Hope someone can give me light on this. Thanks a lot.


The simplest solution would be, going for the occupation they suggested as it would not be easy to change their expert opinion.


----------



## jairichi

jfperez05 said:


> So, something came to my attention... I used the Advisory Services last June and they agree that all documents were correct, but only thing is that they suggested that I should apply for a different occupation than the one I initially wanted, just as an opinion. Anyway, In December we submitted the assessment under the original occupation, but now I am just wondering if VETASSESS will consider that my work experience better fit the other occupation rather than what I selected, will they contact me to change that option?? I am now concern about this. Hope someone can give me light on this. Thanks a lot.


If you are lucky you might get a positive assessment. They are like blood sucking leeches. Will give you a negative assessment and suggest you a code that is related to your education and occupation.


----------



## jfperez05

Thanks a lot for your suggestions. Since my assessment has not yet been completed and is currently In Progress, just wondering if it is possible to request a change of occupation before is completed? if somebody done that, please let me know whether this can be done or not. Anyway, will be calling VETASSESS first thing in the morning on Monday.


----------



## jairichi

jfperez05 said:


> Thanks a lot for your suggestions. Since my assessment has not yet been completed and is currently In Progress, just wondering if it is possible to request a change of occupation before is completed? if somebody done that, please let me know whether this can be done or not. Anyway, will be calling VETASSESS first thing in the morning on Monday.


https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...on/general-occupations/nominate-an-occupation

Can I change my occupation while my application is pending?
You are able to change your nominated occupation within 10 business days of submitting the application. You must complete the SRG06 – Change of Application Details Request Form and email to [email protected]. VETASSESS will only consider requests through this dedicated email address.

After 10 or more days of submitting the application, if you decide to change your nominated occupation, you will need to withdraw your pending application and then submit a new application under the new nominated occupation. Administration fees apply for withdrawal of applications.


----------



## XyphDryne

If someone is willing to share her/his experience with the statement of service, I´d really appreaciate it. So, here is the thing:

I want to send in my application in the next two weeks or so.
What really bothers me is statement of service.

I do not really want to inform my company in advance about my plans. 

I received an interim report, showing my position, what I did, a couple of sentences concerning appraisal. And it was signed by my ex boss. 

But: It only tells something about beginning of 2014 until some time in 2015. Then, my position changed (though I did the same job until today) and my title. I still could add paychecks to show that I still am part of the company. But is it enough?
Also, in the letter my new job title is mentioned and I could add a busines card with my new job title.

But since I also have another superior and my former one left the company, I will to have to tell the HR or my superior about what I plan to do, right? I cannot give vetassess the contact details of my former boss since she left, right?

I am very thankful for your opinions. Thanks in advance.

--------------------------------------------------------
IELTS in 08/2016: W:6.5 L:7.0 R:7.5 S:8.0 - Zero points
PTE in 01/2017: One category 77, everything else above 79: 10 points

I highly recommend doing PTE.

Vetassess: planned for 02/2017


----------



## Zest-for-life

Dear Mates

I am about to upload all my documents for assessment on online portal of VETASSESS. Just a quick query to ask that Do i need to certify all my docs before uploading them on their website or COLORED Scan of orignal would be enough?

Though they have mentioned the criteria for certification but it's mentioned that certification is mandatory.

Another query is related to file size. Since as per vetassess compressed files are not acceptable. In that case what should i do. I couldn't find minimum DPI on their site. Am i good to go with 100 dpi?


----------



## loklok

Zest-for-life said:


> Dear Mates
> 
> I am about to upload all my documents for assessment on online portal of VETASSESS. Just a quick query to ask that Do i need to certify all my docs before uploading them on their website or COLORED Scan of orignal would be enough?
> 
> Though they have mentioned the criteria for certification but it's mentioned that certification is mandatory.
> 
> Another query is related to file size. Since as per vetassess compressed files are not acceptable. In that case what should i do. I couldn't find minimum DPI on their site. Am i good to go with 100 dpi?


it is ok not to certify your docs . it was mandatory in the past but nowadays I can not find any thing in their site, informing you to do so.
Secoudly why you want to compress the file. it can be up to 5 MP and you have up to 50 files to download.


----------



## Zest-for-life

I appreciate your prompt reply. You are right that i am allowed 50 uploads but my payslips file size is 7mb and i am attaching 9 years payslips that too 2 per year. I am in the same company for these many yrs.


----------



## loklok

Zest-for-life said:


> I appreciate your prompt reply. You are right that i am allowed 50 uploads but my payslips file size is 7mb and i am attaching 9 years payslips that too 2 per year. I am in the same company for these many yrs.


per my knowlage its enough to submit couple of payslips .or if you wish add as much as you want till it become 4.5 MB that will be more than enough. and wait for the experts opinion.


----------



## Zest-for-life

Yes i should wait for senior members opinion on that. Howabout i split the document into two halves. However vetassess discourage it and prefer one doc. What do you suggest please


----------



## dreamliner

You can submit 1 payslip for every quarter. It's enough for Vetassess. 

They will ask you to upload if they need more.


----------



## Amitraj1

sundeepadv said:


> Hello,
> 
> After status changed to "In progress" how much time vetassess will take more any one have idea


Hello,

I am also in the same boat as you. I have submitted my documents for skill assessment and here are some details

B.Sc. Ag and M.Sc Ag (Nepal) 
Work Experience (2 years after M.Sc.Ag)

Skill assessment for Agricultural Scientist
Submitted:25th January 2017
lodged date:30th January 2017
In progress: 1st Feb 2017

I have learned from numbers of forums that days counts start from the submission date and sometimes assessment will be completed in 6-8 weeks if we submit all the evidence.

Please do provide update of your status and good luck

Thanks


----------



## loklok

Amitraj1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also in the same boat as you. I have submitted my documents for skill assessment and here are some details
> 
> B.Sc. Ag and M.Sc Ag (Nepal)
> Work Experience (2 years after M.Sc.Ag)
> 
> Skill assessment for Agricultural Scientist
> Submitted:25th January 2017
> lodged date:30th January 2017
> In progress: 1st Feb 2017
> 
> I have learned from numbers of forums that days counts start from the submission date and sometimes assessment will be completed in 6-8 weeks if we submit all the evidence.
> 
> Please do provide update of your status and good luck
> 
> Thanks


how many payslips did you upload ?


----------



## Amitraj1

loklok said:


> how many payslips did you upload ?


5 actually (start, 6 month, 1 year, 1.5 year and 2 year)


----------



## Amitraj1

kv007 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> How long Vetassess will take if you have qualifications up to PhD (BSc, MSc and PhD) and Work experience to assess?
> 
> I my case, BSc and MSc in Agricultural Science (Both in India) likely to be count for qualification and my PhD (In Australia with full stipend for up to 4 years) would be as a work experience. Are there any other similar cases, please share or experts can advise whether these would be right.
> 
> To share, My Processing timeline ...
> 
> IELTS completed (6.5 band): 24-Oct-2015
> Occupation: 234112 Agricultural Scientist
> Skill Assessment - Submitted date: 24-Dec-2016
> Aus NPC applied : 26-Dec-2016
> Aus NPC completed : 28-Dec-2016
> Skill Assessment - Lodged date: 03-Jan-2017
> Ind PCC applied : 03-Jan-2017
> Ind PCC completed : 09-Jan-2017
> Positive skill assessment: ???
> Medicals: ???
> EOI applied: ???
> Invitation received: ???
> Visa applied: ???
> Docs upload: ???
> Visa granted: ???



Hello,

I am also in the same boat as you. I have submitted my documents for skill assessment and here are some details

B.Sc. Ag and M.Sc Ag (Nepal) 
Work Experience (2 years after M.Sc.Ag)

Skill assessment for Agricultural Scientist
Submitted:25th January 2017
lodged date:30th January 2017
In progress: 1st Feb 2017

I have learned from numbers of forums that days counts start from the submission date and sometimes assessment will be completed in 6-8 weeks if we submit all the evidence.

Please do provide update for your status and good luck

Thanks


----------



## Kumar2017

I have done B.E Biotechnology and I have 8 years of experience in Software Testing. 

Should i go for Vetassess? or ACS assessment is enough?


----------



## Amitraj1

aussiedream333 said:


> I have received a *positive Skills Assessment from VETASSESS *for my nominated occupation of Marketing Specialist (ANZSCO Code: 225113). The occupation is on the CSOL List and the NT
> 
> Migration Occupation List.
> 
> The following is mentioned by them in the letter:
> 
> Employment assessed: 1. Assistant Manager - Brand, xxxx xxxx India Private Limited (11/2014
> 
> to 10/2015). The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
> 
> Skills Assessment Outcome: Positive
> 
> Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the
> 
> requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.
> 
> However in the Points Test Advice they have mentioned:
> 
> 1. From 11/2015 to 01/2016, Assistant Manager - Brand, xxxx xxxx India Private Limited, India
> 
> Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice: 11/2015
> 
> Number of years assessed positively: 0.3
> 
> The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in the
> 
> above calculation:
> 
> 1. From 11/2014 to 10/2015, Assistant Manager - Brand, xxxx xxxx India Private Limited, India
> 
> As the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the
> 
> nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation.
> 
> It would be appreciated if you could clarify whether I satisfy the requirement of having 1 year full time employment and am eligible to apply for NT migration. I am currently working as Deputy Manager - Marketing with a different organization. I am not sure whether I should go ahead with this application or wait till November, gain the 2 years of experience and file for re-assessment with Vetassess. My sister is already in Darwin on a 489 visa and she confirmed from one of the officials that I need 2 years of experience minimum as the first year of post qualification experience is not considered. When I wrote to them, they are asking me to apply and then they will determine my eligibility. I am so confused. I don't wish to be rejected and then become in-eligible to apply for State Nomination again. NT is the only state that has Marketing Specialist listed in their State List.
> 
> Please share your inputs or advice on the next course of action I should be taking. I am applying on my own, so any help from this forum is very appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello, 

There is lots of confusion regarding "Date Deemed Skill". 
Your outcome gave me an impression that, you have met the necessary criteria for the skill assessment. However, If you are trying to claim any points, your experience for that purpose is only 0.3 years. 

I believe you absolutely meet the requirement for one-year full employment as your skill assessment is positive. However, you can not claim any point for that year experience as suggested by point test advice. 

My saying is in accordance with this quotation of Vetassess

"In order to determine the "Date Deemed Skilled", the applicant’s skilled employment as a market researcher (From January 2009 to January 2010) will be used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation. Therefore, only skilled employment post-January 2010 will be eligible for points test purpose."

Hope this will help and do provides with your updates


----------



## kv007

Hi Amitraj1,

I received my positive skills assessment yesterday (22/02/2017). As you can see in my timeline, it is well within two months. No further inquiry has been asked after I applied for skills assessment as I believe, I submitted almost all require documents.

Goodluck and you might receive soon.


----------



## kv007

Amitraj1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also in the same boat as you. I have submitted my documents for skill assessment and here are some details
> 
> B.Sc. Ag and M.Sc Ag (Nepal)
> Work Experience (2 years after M.Sc.Ag)
> 
> Skill assessment for Agricultural Scientist
> Submitted:25th January 2017
> lodged date:30th January 2017
> In progress: 1st Feb 2017
> 
> I have learned from numbers of forums that days counts start from the submission date and sometimes assessment will be completed in 6-8 weeks if we submit all the evidence.
> 
> Please do provide update for your status and good luck
> 
> Thanks



Hi Amitraj1,

I received my positive skills assessment yesterday (22/02/2017). As you can see in my timeline, it is well within two months. No further inquiry has been asked after I applied for skills assessment as I believe, I submitted almost all require documents.

Goodluck and you might receive soon.


----------



## kv007

Amitraj1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> There is lots of confusion regarding "Date Deemed Skill".
> Your outcome gave me an impression that, you have met the necessary criteria for the skill assessment. However, If you are trying to claim any points, your experience for that purpose is only 0.3 years.
> 
> I believe you absolutely meet the requirement for one-year full employment as your skill assessment is positive. However, you can not claim any point for that year experience as suggested by point test advice.
> 
> My saying is in accordance with this quotation of Vetassess
> 
> "In order to determine the "Date Deemed Skilled", the applicant’s skilled employment as a market researcher (From January 2009 to January 2010) will be used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation. Therefore, only skilled employment post-January 2010 will be eligible for points test purpose."
> 
> Hope this will help and do provides with your updates


Hi,

Yes you are 100% right.


----------



## kv007

Dear All,

I have received positive skills assessment yesterday and here my updated timeline.

My Processing timeline ...

IELTS completed (6.5 band): 24-Oct-2015
Occupation: 234112 Agricultural Scientist
Skill Assessment - Submitted date: 24-Dec-2016
Aus NPC applied : 26-Dec-2016
Aus NPC completed : 28-Dec-2016
Skill Assessment - Lodged date: 03-Jan-2017
Ind PCC applied : 03-Jan-2017
Ind PCC completed : 09-Jan-2017
Medicals: 10-Feb-2017
Positive skills assessment: 22-Feb-2017
EOI applied (Subclass 189): 22-Feb-2017
Invitation received: ???
Visa applied: ???
Docs upload: ???
Visa granted: ???


----------



## Amitraj1

kv007 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received positive skills assessment yesterday and here my updated timeline.
> 
> My Processing timeline ...
> 
> IELTS completed (6.5 band): 24-Oct-2015
> Occupation: 234112 Agricultural Scientist
> Skill Assessment - Submitted date: 24-Dec-2016
> Aus NPC applied : 26-Dec-2016
> Aus NPC completed : 28-Dec-2016
> Skill Assessment - Lodged date: 03-Jan-2017
> Ind PCC applied : 03-Jan-2017
> Ind PCC completed : 09-Jan-2017
> Medicals: 10-Feb-2017
> Positive skills assessment: 22-Feb-2017
> EOI applied (Subclass 189): 22-Feb-2017
> Invitation received: ???
> Visa applied: ???
> Docs upload: ???
> Visa granted: ???


Wow! that was quick. Congratulation and all the best for further processing. Could you provide the date when "lodged date" was changed to "In Progress"


----------



## kv007

Amitraj1 said:


> Wow! that was quick. Congratulation and all the best for further processing. Could you provide the date when "lodged date" was changed to "In Progress"


On 3-Jan-2017. They might have christmas vacation.


----------



## XyphDryne

Anyone who worked in a job that didn´t have anything to do with your study? And if so, what was your vetassess outcome?


----------



## jfperez05

So this is an update in my situation; we have requested VETASSESS a change in the occupation for our current application. It was week 11 as per the Lodge date. They have replied saying the changed of nominated occupation has been done but they will still adhere to the 12-14 week assessment timeline from the time of correction. How annoying to wait another 3 months!! This is for an ENS visa application. Would it make any difference?


----------



## chubs3

kklas said:


> hey, I think if you have a valid assessment, no need to renew it unless you have changed the occupation after assessment received. providing paid employment service certificates and bank details are enough in my opinion. Anyway awaiting an answer from an expert.


Hey KKlas,

Congrats!

You mean to say if the assessment is positive and has expired still we can apply for EOI.

And can we email Vetassess to inquire about the status of assessment as I have given for reassessment.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## Vishal24

*VETASSESS Skill assessment*

Hello everyone . I am new here . 
I am hoing to apply in next two months for marketing specialist skill assessment. I have dont mba in marketing and it is clearly written that this is major in marketing . I talked to a lawyer about it , after looking at my degree he said though it says marketing as major but it does not have all relevant subjects . When i consult with other lawyer he said there are 8 subjects similar in all mba and only last 4-6 subjects are different so no need to worry as degree says it is major marketing. 
Now i am bit worried. 
At vetassess site it is written highly relevant degree and one year of post qualification experience. I have got both now but as i am not sure if vetassess check in so deep and going to check even all subjects properly . 
Can someone please help . I am going to apply 190 visa in act . After my mba i moved to canberra even because the application is only valid for canberra residents . If my skill assessment doesn't approve then my whole one year will go as waste . 
Please help


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

Need your help.

My occupation is Recruitment Consultant ( 223112 ).

Education
Btech in ECE 2008-12
PGD in HR 2015-2016 ( distance learning ).

Experience
6 months with Company A as Contractor( was paid Professional fees of Rs XXX mentioned in offer letter and have bank statements as a proof).
4 months with company A as Executive ( after 6 months they hired me as full time employer).
6 months with company B as Executive.
and now

working from last 1 years 8 months with Company C.

Will my experience as a Contractor will be valid for vetassess assessment.

As now I have exact 3 years of experience, should I go ahead and apply or wait for another 6 months.


Thanks


----------



## commie_rick

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need your help.
> 
> My occupation is Recruitment Consultant ( 223112 ).
> 
> Education
> Btech in ECE 2008-12
> PGD in HR 2015-2016 ( distance learning ).
> 
> Experience
> 6 months with Company A as Contractor( was paid Professional fees of Rs XXX mentioned in offer letter and have bank statements as a proof).
> 4 months with company A as Executive ( after 6 months they hired me as full time employer).
> 6 months with company B as Executive.
> and now
> 
> working from last 1 years 8 months with Company C.
> 
> Will my experience as a Contractor will be valid for vetassess assessment.
> 
> As now I have exact 3 years of experience, should I go ahead and apply or wait for another 6 months.
> 
> 
> Thanks




what is your points break down with and withouth experience ? you gotta be prepared for experience reduction by vetassess, i know people people who have gotten grant without claiming points for work experience.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need your help.
> 
> My occupation is Recruitment Consultant ( 223112 ).
> 
> Education
> Btech in ECE 2008-12
> PGD in HR 2015-2016 ( distance learning ).
> 
> Experience
> 6 months with Company A as Contractor( was paid Professional fees of Rs XXX mentioned in offer letter and have bank statements as a proof).
> 4 months with company A as Executive ( after 6 months they hired me as full time employer).
> 6 months with company B as Executive.
> and now
> 
> working from last 1 years 8 months with Company C.
> 
> Will my experience as a Contractor will be valid for vetassess assessment.
> 
> As now I have exact 3 years of experience, should I go ahead and apply or wait for another 6 months.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Unluckily, your experiences not enough. You must have 4 years experience to get 5 points for experience. Check your occupation availability in SOL & CSOL.


----------



## Jamil Sid

commie_rick said:


> what is your points break down with and withouth experience ? you gotta be prepared for experience reduction by vetassess, i know people people who have gotten grant without claiming points for work experience.


Please review the below link.

welcome to visanswer


----------



## Abhi_

commie_rick said:


> what is your points break down with and withouth experience ? you gotta be prepared for experience reduction by vetassess, i know people people who have gotten grant without claiming points for work experience.


Points Breakdown is a follow:

Age = 30
Education = 15
PTE = expecting( 10 )

489 visa for South Australia ( have my sister living there ( chain migration )).

Occupation 223112 is on Supplementary Occupation list

State Sponsorship / Family Sponsorship Points = 10

Total = 65

Thanks


----------



## Abhi_

Jamil Sid said:


> Unluckily, your experiences not enough. You must have 4 years experience to get 5 points for experience. Check your occupation availability in SOL & CSOL.


I can have 65 points with any points for experience for 489 visa.

Points Breakdown is a follow:

Age = 30
Education = 15
PTE = expecting( 10 )

489 visa for South Australia ( have my sister living there ( chain migration )).

Occupation 223112 is on Supplementary Occupation list

State Sponsorship / Family Sponsorship Points = 10

Total = 65

Thanks


----------



## kklas

chubs3 said:


> Hey KKlas,
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> You mean to say if the assessment is positive and has expired still we can apply for EOI.
> 
> And can we email Vetassess to inquire about the status of assessment as I have given for reassessment.
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


No buddy. I mean A VALID Assessment. Once +ve assessment is received, it is valid up to 5 years I think. If you are filling your EOI 5 years after receiving the assessment, definitely you have to renew it.

If you are in within the said 5 years, I think no need to renew it. because what we need to do would be adding the experience. Such a thing can be proven by showing bank or employer statement. My agent told me that.

Hope that helps buddy.


----------



## kklas

Vishal24 said:


> Hello everyone . I am new here .
> I am hoing to apply in next two months for marketing specialist skill assessment. I have dont mba in marketing and it is clearly written that this is major in marketing . I talked to a lawyer about it , after looking at my degree he said though it says marketing as major but it does not have all relevant subjects . When i consult with other lawyer he said there are 8 subjects similar in all mba and only last 4-6 subjects are different so no need to worry as degree says it is major marketing.
> Now i am bit worried.
> At vetassess site it is written highly relevant degree and one year of post qualification experience. I have got both now but as i am not sure if vetassess check in so deep and going to check even all subjects properly .
> Can someone please help . I am going to apply 190 visa in act . After my mba i moved to canberra even because the application is only valid for canberra residents . If my skill assessment doesn't approve then my whole one year will go as waste .
> Please help


Hi, Did you complete your MBA in Aussie? If you have, then there won't be any issue. If your major appears as Marketing Specialist and if you have covered your job role in relevent to said occupation. Then i think you will be safe

I had a same dilemma at the beginning. Only option is to apply VETASSESS and see. No one can accurately answer your issues but VETASSESS :suspicious:


----------



## chubs3

kklas said:


> No buddy. I mean A VALID Assessment. Once +ve assessment is received, it is valid up to 5 years I think. If you are filling your EOI 5 years after receiving the assessment, definitely you have to renew it.
> 
> If you are in within the said 5 years, I think no need to renew it. because what we need to do would be adding the experience. Such a thing can be proven by showing bank or employer statement. My agent told me that.
> 
> Hope that helps buddy.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## jfperez05

So finally my result came today and for my disappointment it was negative outcome.

I have a Bachelors in Economics but have not worked as economist as such.. I used the Vetassess Advisory Service in July 2016 to enquiry whether my work experience and qualifications were suitable for the occupation as Economist. However, the conclusion of the Advisory Service suggested that based on the information provided, it appears likely that I would receive a positive assessment outcome against the requirements of the ANZSCO occupation Contract Administrator 5111. With this in mind I applied with same documentations for assessment under Contract Administrator and the result came today as negative. How bad!

Now, this is what they say on the letter:

_The employment Purchase Analyst / Supply Specialist, Company XXXX (12/2011 to 04/2012) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as :
*the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation*
The employment Chief Contract Negotiator, Company XXXX (03/2012 to 03/2016) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as :
*the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation*
The employment Sourcing Specialist, Company XXXX (05/2016 to 11/2016) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as :
*the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation*

The employment described above does not meet the minimum requirements for
this occupation as :

*ANZSCO requires that Contract Administrators prepare, interpret, maintain, review and negotiate variations to contracts on behalf of an organisation. According to the information provided your duties are largely associated with procurement and contract negotiation, and therefore appear to be more closely aligned with the requirements of Information and Organisation Professionals nec, ANZSCO Code:224999.*_

What are my options? Should i apply for a review or a reassessment under the Information and Organisation Professionals nec, ANZSCO 224999? I am very disappoint that the Advisory services is such a rubbish and it just make you waste money and time. I am afraid to go for the suggested occupation and have a negative outcome again.

Any ideas for me please? Thanks in advance for any valuable suggestion.


----------



## two2

Sad to read this all  

Did you go through the ANZSCO Code (Tasks) information on ANZSCO website? If yes, were the related tasks available on your experience letters? 

Rgds/T2




jfperez05 said:


> So finally my result came today and for my disappointment it was negative outcome.
> 
> I have a Bachelors in Economics but have not worked as economist as such.. I used the Vetassess Advisory Service in July 2016 to enquiry whether my work experience and qualifications were suitable for the occupation as Economist. However, the conclusion of the Advisory Service suggested that based on the information provided, it appears likely that I would receive a positive assessment outcome against the requirements of the ANZSCO occupation Contract Administrator 5111. With this in mind I applied with same documentations for assessment under Contract Administrator and the result came today as negative. How bad!
> 
> Now, this is what they say on the letter:
> 
> _The employment Purchase Analyst / Supply Specialist, Company XXXX (12/2011 to 04/2012) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as :
> *the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation*
> The employment Chief Contract Negotiator, Company XXXX (03/2012 to 03/2016) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as :
> *the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation*
> The employment Sourcing Specialist, Company XXXX (05/2016 to 11/2016) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as :
> *the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation*
> 
> The employment described above does not meet the minimum requirements for
> this occupation as :
> 
> *ANZSCO requires that Contract Administrators prepare, interpret, maintain, review and negotiate variations to contracts on behalf of an organisation. According to the information provided your duties are largely associated with procurement and contract negotiation, and therefore appear to be more closely aligned with the requirements of Information and Organisation Professionals nec, ANZSCO Code:224999.*_
> 
> What are my options? Should i apply for a review or a reassessment under the Information and Organisation Professionals nec, ANZSCO 224999? I am very disappoint that the Advisory services is such a rubbish and it just make you waste money and time. I am afraid to go for the suggested occupation and have a negative outcome again.
> 
> Any ideas for me please? Thanks in advance for any valuable suggestion.


----------



## jfperez05

two2 said:


> Sad to read this all
> 
> Did you go through the ANZSCO Code (Tasks) information on ANZSCO website? If yes, were the related tasks available on your experience letters?
> 
> Rgds/T2


yes, of course.. not all task are exactly described as the ANZSCO but most of them correlate to the tasks in the ANZSCO description. What about applying for re-assessment under the suggested occupation?


----------



## sundeepadv

jfperez05 said:


> So finally my result came today and for my disappointment it was negative outcome.
> 
> I have a Bachelors in Economics but have not worked as economist as such.. I used the Vetassess Advisory Service in July 2016 to enquiry whether my work experience and qualifications were suitable for the occupation as Economist. However, the conclusion of the Advisory Service suggested that based on the information provided, it appears likely that I would receive a positive assessment outcome against the requirements of the ANZSCO occupation Contract Administrator 5111. With this in mind I applied with same documentations for assessment under Contract Administrator and the result came today as negative. How bad!
> 
> Now, this is what they say on the letter:
> 
> _The employment Purchase Analyst / Supply Specialist, Company XXXX (12/2011 to 04/2012) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as :
> *the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation*
> The employment Chief Contract Negotiator, Company XXXX (03/2012 to 03/2016) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as :
> *the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation*
> The employment Sourcing Specialist, Company XXXX (05/2016 to 11/2016) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as :
> *the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation*
> 
> The employment described above does not meet the minimum requirements for
> this occupation as :
> 
> *ANZSCO requires that Contract Administrators prepare, interpret, maintain, review and negotiate variations to contracts on behalf of an organisation. According to the information provided your duties are largely associated with procurement and contract negotiation, and therefore appear to be more closely aligned with the requirements of Information and Organisation Professionals nec, ANZSCO Code:224999.*_
> 
> What are my options? Should i apply for a review or a reassessment under the Information and Organisation Professionals nec, ANZSCO 224999? I am very disappoint that the Advisory services is such a rubbish and it just make you waste money and time. I am afraid to go for the suggested occupation and have a negative outcome again.
> 
> Any ideas for me please? Thanks in advance for any valuable suggestion.




Sad news!! yes you can apply for re-assessment in different occupation. First match your tasks which mentioned in experience letter with ANZCSO occupation and it should be more then 80% relevant.

Can you please share your timelines when you submit application and on what date status changed to In Progress. Thanks


----------



## jfperez05

sundeepadv said:


> Sad news!! yes you can apply for re-assessment in different occupation. First match your tasks which mentioned in experience letter with ANZCSO occupation and it should be more then 80% relevant.
> 
> Can you please share your timelines when you submit application and on what date status changed to In Progress. Thanks


Thanks for that.. That is what I am thinking on doing. 

I submitted everything on the 6th of Dec, changed to In Progress on the 8th of Dec and received outcome letter today 1st of March.


----------



## loklok

jfperez05 said:


> yes, of course.. not all task are exactly described as the ANZSCO but most of them correlate to the tasks in the ANZSCO description. What about applying for re-assessment under the suggested occupation?


I think that will be a good idea. however check first if this occupation is on any state's list or not.


----------



## sundeepadv

jfperez05 said:


> Thanks for that.. That is what I am thinking on doing.
> 
> I submitted everything on the 6th of Dec, changed to In Progress on the 8th of Dec and received outcome letter today 1st of March.


Thank you. In Contract administrator occupation how much tasks were relevant with your experience.If you think around 80% were relevant you can appeal for that occupation.


----------



## two2

According to VETASSESS reply, it seems the required tasks of Occupation Code DON'T match with your provided documents. 

Send me a personal message with your email ID, and I will try to support as much as I can. 

Rgds/T2



jfperez05 said:


> yes, of course.. not all task are exactly described as the ANZSCO but most of them correlate to the tasks in the ANZSCO description. What about applying for re-assessment under the suggested occupation?


----------



## rodtanjr

Hello everyone.
im very new in this forum. my paranoia brought me here and thankful there are such forum that could advise me about VETASSESS.

i submitted my papers to vetassess last November 24 2016 through my agent for skill assessment for architectural draftsman anzsco 312111. got a reply last feb 1 asking for additional documents ( payslip to be exact) submitted all payslip last FEb 9 and still waiting for a result. my question is, is this timeline normal? seems like may assessment is quite long. 


2nd is that i my agent submitted my certificate of employment stating just my job title. after numerous readings here i had learned that employment certificates should indicate the specific job description, as in my case would it matter??

i hope you guys can give me an insight about this. waiting sucks a lot. thanks alot!


----------



## two2

Hi, 

Plz note below: 

1. A timeline of 3 months is common with VETASSESS (request for additional documents will take longer time to process)

2. VETASSESS does not consider the job titles much seriously, but looks deep into the duties and tasks performed at each position. Don't tell me that your agent did not provide the job duties and tasks at all. 

Rgds/T2



rodtanjr said:


> Hello everyone.
> im very new in this forum. my paranoia brought me here and thankful there are such forum that could advise me about VETASSESS.
> 
> i submitted my papers to vetassess last November 24 2016 through my agent for skill assessment for architectural draftsman anzsco 312111. got a reply last feb 1 asking for additional documents ( payslip to be exact) submitted all payslip last FEb 9 and still waiting for a result. my question is, is this timeline normal? seems like may assessment is quite long.
> 
> 
> 2nd is that i my agent submitted my certificate of employment stating just my job title. after numerous readings here i had learned that employment certificates should indicate the specific job description, as in my case would it matter??
> 
> i hope you guys can give me an insight about this. waiting sucks a lot. thanks alot!


----------



## rodtanjr

two2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Plz note below:
> 
> 1. A timeline of 3 months is common with VETASSESS (request for additional documents will take longer time to process)
> 
> 2. VETASSESS does not consider the job titles much seriously, but looks deep into the duties and tasks performed at each position. Don't tell me that your agent did not provide the job duties and tasks at all.
> 
> Rgds/T2


thanks for your reply.

1. as for the waiting time, does it mean i need to wait another 3 months?

2. honestly i am not entirely sure if they provided. i assumed they ( agency) did. because he told me before there are set of case officer / lawyer working on my submissions. but lets just say... the didnt, Vetassess would have asked me for such documents right??


----------



## two2

After you provided payslips, it should not take more than a month; but differs from case to case. Hope for the best. 

Regarding documentation; i guess they would have asked you for experience letters with job duties as they can't produce anything by themselves without your employers' signatures (or your signatures in case of statutory declaration). Need to check this with your agent. 

Rgds/T2



rodtanjr said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> 1. as for the waiting time, does it mean i need to wait another 3 months?
> 
> 2. honestly i am not entirely sure if they provided. i assumed they ( agency) did. because he told me before there are set of case officer / lawyer working on my submissions. but lets just say... the didnt, Vetassess would have asked me for such documents right??


----------



## rodtanjr

two2 said:


> After you provided payslips, it should not take more than a month; but differs from case to case. Hope for the best.
> 
> Regarding documentation; i guess they would have asked you for experience letters with job duties as they can't produce anything by themselves without your employers' signatures (or your signatures in case of statutory declaration). Need to check this with your agent.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Duly Noted.

Thanks alot man. cheers!


----------



## two2

All the best . . . 

Kindly also update your timeline for reference of other applicants. 

Rgds/T2



rodtanjr said:


> Duly Noted.
> 
> Thanks alot man. cheers!


----------



## Coolgirl78

rodtanjr said:


> Hello everyone.
> im very new in this forum. my paranoia brought me here and thankful there are such forum that could advise me about VETASSESS.
> 
> i submitted my papers to vetassess last November 24 2016 through my agent for skill assessment for architectural draftsman anzsco 312111. got a reply last feb 1 asking for additional documents ( payslip to be exact) submitted all payslip last FEb 9 and still waiting for a result. my question is, is this timeline normal? seems like may assessment is quite long.
> 
> 
> 2nd is that i my agent submitted my certificate of employment stating just my job title. after numerous readings here i had learned that employment certificates should indicate the specific job description, as in my case would it matter??
> 
> i hope you guys can give me an insight about this. waiting sucks a lot. thanks alot!


Hello
I am also in the same boat. applied on 25th Nov 2016.
Payslips uploaded in between. Now waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rodtanjr

ANZSCO: 312111 ( Architectural draftsman)

VETASSESS Applied: 24November 2016
VETASSESS result: ????
IELTS:??


----------



## serako

I would like to ask a question regarding how vetassess is assessing experience time.

I shall apply 149411 Fleet Manager. I am actually a Fleet Unit Manager of a European Car Manufacturer for 7 years and I used to be a Regional Fleet Sales Manager for 2 years.
Obviously, my total experience is pure fleet manager for 7 years and fleet sales manager for 2 which is highly related. In conclusion, I wonder if Vetassess ever deduct a period of time , if it is the case I would be below 8 years of experience . I also gratuaded from Businees admin. faculty.
If you would answer or even give an idea, I will be sincerely appreciated.



Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## chubs3

two2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Plz note below:
> 
> 1. A timeline of 3 months is common with VETASSESS (request for additional documents will take longer time to process)
> 
> 2. VETASSESS does not consider the job titles much seriously, but looks deep into the duties and tasks performed at each position. Don't tell me that your agent did not provide the job duties and tasks at all.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Hey Two2,

I had applied for re-assessment in Jan. How long would it take for that. Would it take the same time. 

Or is it ok if I email them and ask the status?

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## two2

Hi Chubasko, 

In my case, it took close to 2 months for re-assessment. There is no harm in sending them an email and asking for status update. They will give you an estimate for timelines. Don't forget to mention your case reference number in subject line. 

Rgds/T2



chubs3 said:


> Hey Two2,
> 
> I had applied for re-assessment in Jan. How long would it take for that. Would it take the same time.
> 
> Or is it ok if I email them and ask the status?
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


----------



## sundeepadv

chubs3 said:


> Hey Two2,
> 
> I had applied for re-assessment in Jan. How long would it take for that. Would it take the same time.
> 
> Or is it ok if I email them and ask the status?
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco



Hello, can you please tell why are you applying for re-assessment & in which occupation.Thanks.


----------



## chubs3

two2 said:


> Hi Chubasko,
> 
> In my case, it took close to 2 months for re-assessment. There is no harm in sending them an email and asking for status update. They will give you an estimate for timelines. Don't forget to mention your case reference number in subject line.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Hey Thanks T2


----------



## kklas

rodtanjr said:


> Hello everyone.
> im very new in this forum. my paranoia brought me here and thankful there are such forum that could advise me about VETASSESS.
> 
> i submitted my papers to vetassess last November 24 2016 through my agent for skill assessment for architectural draftsman anzsco 312111. got a reply last feb 1 asking for additional documents ( payslip to be exact) submitted all payslip last FEb 9 and still waiting for a result. my question is, is this timeline normal? seems like may assessment is quite long.
> 
> 
> 2nd is that i my agent submitted my certificate of employment stating just my job title. after numerous readings here i had learned that employment certificates should indicate the specific job description, as in my case would it matter??
> 
> i hope you guys can give me an insight about this. waiting sucks a lot. thanks alot!


Hi,
1. This waiting time may depend on the number of assessments they receive on that particular time and your demanded occupation. So keep calm buddy.

2. Actually I thought that it was compulsory to have job duties mentioned (With job title) in employers deceleration letter. In my case I did like that. They will definitely ask it from you if they feel like it is a mandatory. But according to your time line, seems like they do not care about that. We have to wait and see buddy. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chubs3

sundeepadv said:


> Hello, can you please tell why are you applying for re-assessment & in which occupation.Thanks.


Hey,

I applied for re assessment because it had got expired. I mean I had to renew it.
I am a web Designer.

Thanks


----------



## two2

If you are working with the same employer, and at the same position, it should not take long time. 



chubs3 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I applied for re assessment because it had got expired. I mean I had to renew it.
> I am a web Designer.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rodtanjr

rodtanjr said:


> ANZSCO: 312111 ( Architectural draftsman)
> 
> VETASSESS Applied: 24November 2016
> VETASSESS result: ????
> IELTS:??





kklas said:


> Hi,
> 1. This waiting time may depend on the number of assessments they receive on that particular time and your demanded occupation. So keep calm buddy.
> 
> 2. Actually I thought that it was compulsory to have job duties mentioned (With job title) in employers deceleration letter. In my case I did like that. They will definitely ask it from you if they feel like it is a mandatory. But according to your time line, seems like they do not care about that. We have to wait and see buddy. :fingerscrossed:


Hey thanks for your reply.


i just called my agent and they said, their lawyers ( legal team) did some statutory declaration or a letter wth job descriptions based on the COE and resume i submitted to them. probably rewriting some documents. but im still not sure about this. there is nothing i can do much really but just to wait.


----------



## two2

This is surprising how did they prepare and submit a statutory declaration without taking your signatures on it. 

Rgds/T2



rodtanjr said:


> Hey thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> i just called my agent and they said, their lawyers ( legal team) did some statutory declaration or a letter wth job descriptions based on the COE and resume i submitted to them. probably rewriting some documents. but im still not sure about this. there is nothing i can do much really but just to wait.


----------



## rodtanjr

two2 said:


> This is surprising how did they prepare and submit a statutory declaration without taking your signatures on it.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Now that you mentioned that, made me realized probably they didnt submitted any statutory declaration at all. maybe just an affidavit. would this matter??



_______________________________________

ANZSCO: 312111 ( Architectural draftsman)

VETASSESS submitted: 24November 2016
VETASSESS result: ????


----------



## natali-new

Good day! Could you pls advise the cost of assessment at vetassess ? There are some options for outside AU applicants.
Do I need a full assessment (abt 800 usd) in order to get 5 points like a dependent spouse. 
Thank you!!


----------



## Coolgirl78

*Verification*

I had an employment verification yesterday. CO called my ex employer Manager.
Asked questions related to Job profile, Team size etc.


----------



## sirajsoham

Hi
I have few doubts regarding VETASSESS. I am applying online for 190 state Visa. My profession is Civil Engineering and I have experience of 18 years in construction Field. I have chosen my post as Construction Project Manager. Is it applicable? it asked me to get my skilled verified by VETASSESS. 
Kindly guide me.
Regards Siraj


----------



## kklas

natali-new said:


> Good day! Could you pls advise the cost of assessment at vetassess ? There are some options for outside AU applicants.
> Do I need a full assessment (abt 800 usd) in order to get 5 points like a dependent spouse.
> Thank you!!


Hello,

If you living outside Aussie it would cost AUD 810 for full assessment. Pls refer below link

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations/fees-and-payment

I think spouse needs to have full assessment like the main applicant buddy.:tea: But better to verify.


----------



## natali-new

kklas said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day! Could you pls advise the cost of assessment at vetassess ? There are some options for outside AU applicants.
> Do I need a full assessment (abt 800 usd) in order to get 5 points like a dependent spouse.
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> If you living outside Aussie it would cost AUD 810 for full assessment. Pls refer below link
> 
> https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations/fees-and-payment
> 
> I think spouse needs to have full assessment like the main applicant buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But better to verify.
Click to expand...

Thank you! Have nice weekend!


----------



## Spooner

sirajsoham said:


> Hi
> I have few doubts regarding VETASSESS. I am applying online for 190 state Visa. My profession is Civil Engineering and I have experience of 18 years in construction Field. I have chosen my post as Construction Project Manager. Is it applicable? it asked me to get my skilled verified by VETASSESS.
> Kindly guide me.
> Regards Siraj


It is possible, but I would advise you do a bit more research on the Anzsco definition of both of those jobs to see what fits better for you. What I mean is, why not go for 'Civil Engineer' instead?


----------



## kklas

sirajsoham said:


> Hi
> I have few doubts regarding VETASSESS. I am applying online for 190 state Visa. My profession is Civil Engineering and I have experience of 18 years in construction Field. I have chosen my post as Construction Project Manager. Is it applicable? it asked me to get my skilled verified by VETASSESS.
> Kindly guide me.
> Regards Siraj


While you are selecting your occupation, Try to select the occupation which can claim more work experience as you can add more points to your profile.

For instance if you have work experience as Civil Eng for 9 years and PM as 5 years , you may select Civil Engineer as your profession even though your current occupation is PM. .


----------



## Vishal24

kklas said:


> Vishal24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone . I am new here .
> I am hoing to apply in next two months for marketing specialist skill assessment. I have dont mba in marketing and it is clearly written that this is major in marketing . I talked to a lawyer about it , after looking at my degree he said though it says marketing as major but it does not have all relevant subjects . When i consult with other lawyer he said there are 8 subjects similar in all mba and only last 4-6 subjects are different so no need to worry as degree says it is major marketing.
> Now i am bit worried.
> At vetassess site it is written highly relevant degree and one year of post qualification experience. I have got both now but as i am not sure if vetassess check in so deep and going to check even all subjects properly .
> Can someone please help . I am going to apply 190 visa in act . After my mba i moved to canberra even because the application is only valid for canberra residents . If my skill assessment doesn't approve then my whole one year will go as waste .
> Please help
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Did you complete your MBA in Aussie? If you have, then there won't be any issue. If your major appears as Marketing Specialist and if you have covered your job role in relevent to said occupation. Then i think you will be safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a same dilemma at the beginning. Only option is to apply VETASSESS and see. No one can accurately answer your issues but VETASSESS
Click to expand...

Yes i did complete my mba from aydney only .
I was a hit worried about my subjects and all but my agent suggested me to have a vetassess advisory session and it went out pretty well. They just asked me to concentrate to provide proper tasks and duties performed and complete a one year post qualification experience highly relevant to the position. 

I hope everything goes well . 
Fingers crossed ??


----------



## anshraz123

I have been asked for Organizational chart. Did they consider ur self attested chart? Kindly share ur experience. Please reply


----------



## Tetiana35

Hello everyone! My husband was applied to vetassess on July 2016 by code 234313 and receive -ve outcome withing 10 weeks, because his qualification don't follow his education. However his employment can be relevant to nominated occupation. On early Desember he applied for rewiev with a few extra documents about futher edducation he had. We do it through the MARA agent. Now it's been 12 weeks over... So hard to wait so long... May be anyone have positive rewiev outcome after negative. He can not change occupation for re-assessment. Good Luck to all who expact!?


----------



## jfperez05

Tetiana35 said:


> Hello everyone! My husband was applied to vetassess on July 2016 by code 234313 and receive -ve outcome withing 10 weeks, because his qualification don't follow his education. However his employment can be relevant to nominated occupation. On early Desember he applied for rewiev with a few extra documents about futher edducation he had. We do it through the MARA agent. Now it's been 12 weeks over... So hard to wait so long... May be anyone have positive rewiev outcome after negative. He can not change occupation for re-assessment. Good Luck to all who expact!?


Hi Tetiana35.

Did you apply for the review within the 90 days period? Anyway if it is already 12 weeks since the day you applied for a review, then try to call them and ask them what is going on and how much longer will it take. You can even speak to your assessment officer between 3:00PM and 5:00pm AEST which is Melbourne time and ask for the status of your review. Hope it helps.


----------



## Jamil Sid

If someone has bachelor dagree in Metallurgy but he is working as technician in the same field. Will Vetassess detect his 5 point and consider his bachelor as diploma. Please reply anyone to clear the doubt.


----------



## kklas

Jamil Sid said:


> If someone has bachelor dagree in Metallurgy but he is working as technician in the same field. Will Vetassess detect his 5 point and consider his bachelor as diploma. Please reply anyone to clear the doubt.


buddy. VET will definitely assess higher qualifications. 

In my case I have a Masters degree which lately assessed as AQF Bachelors degree by vetassess. But my nominated occupation is Civil Eng Technician. 

If you are graduated with reputed university, you are safe buddy. Then you can claim 15 points for your qualifications even if your nominated occupation is below degree level. :yo:


----------



## two2

Hi, 

The formal qualification may be replaced with a certain number of years of experience. If they are taking this long, i suppose the outcome should be positive. 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2




Tetiana35 said:


> Hello everyone! My husband was applied to vetassess on July 2016 by code 234313 and receive -ve outcome withing 10 weeks, because his qualification don't follow his education. However his employment can be relevant to nominated occupation. On early Desember he applied for rewiev with a few extra documents about futher edducation he had. We do it through the MARA agent. Now it's been 12 weeks over... So hard to wait so long... May be anyone have positive rewiev outcome after negative. He can not change occupation for re-assessment. Good Luck to all who expact!?


----------



## Tetiana35

Yes he has applied almost at the latest day. But vetassess taken thair fee. We hope that documents where received in time. All contacts with vetassess just through the agent. Thanks for your support! Best regards..


----------



## ASAMITSS

Hi I have done my Bachelors in Civil Engineering and working as Civil Engineering Technician. Can Vetassess assess my Bachelors Degree in Civil Engineering?


----------



## ASAMITSS

*BAchelors in Civil Engineering*



kklas said:


> buddy. VET will definitely assess higher qualifications.
> 
> In my case, I have a Masters degree which lately assessed as AQF Bachelors degree by vetassess. But my nominated occupation is Civil Eng Technician.
> 
> If you are graduated with the reputed university, you are safe buddy. Then you can claim 15 points for your qualifications even if your nominated occupation is below degree level. :yo:


Hi I have done my Bachelors in Civil Engineering and working as Civil Engineering Technician. Can Vetassess assess my Bachelors Degree in Civil Engineering? If so can I claim 15 points for Bachelors degree?


----------



## kklas

ASAMITSS said:


> Hi I have done my Bachelors in Civil Engineering and working as Civil Engineering Technician. Can Vetassess assess my Bachelors Degree in Civil Engineering? If so can I claim 15 points for Bachelors degree?


Hi 

Yes you heard me :flame:
If your University and the degree is a reputed one, they will assess it as AQF Bachelors Degree. This happens even if you are applying as eng technician with some experience and no work experience as a Civil Engineer.
They assess our higher qualification, which mean you can claim 15 points if they assess the degree positively as above. :thumb:


----------



## rjg26

Hi Good Day to all of you. Im new here at expat forum. I would like to ask if how vetassess or vut assess the applicant where there is no assessment center on the applicant country? Do they just assess the documents? Thank you in advance


----------



## Coolgirl78

rodtanjr said:


> thanks for your reply.
> 
> 1. as for the waiting time, does it mean i need to wait another 3 months?
> 
> 2. honestly i am not entirely sure if they provided. i assumed they ( agency) did. because he told me before there are set of case officer / lawyer working on my submissions. but lets just say... the didnt, Vetassess would have asked me for such documents right??


Any updates on skill assessment??


----------



## kklas

rjg26 said:


> Hi Good Day to all of you. Im new here at expat forum. I would like to ask if how vetassess or vut assess the applicant where there is no assessment center on the applicant country? Do they just assess the documents? Thank you in advance


Hi, you have to submit your documents online/ airmail. VET doesn't have sub branches. Just go through VET web page. 

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...-assessment-support/document-checking-service


----------



## ASAMITSS

kklas said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes you heard me :flame:
> If your University and the degree is a reputed one, they will assess it as AQF Bachelors Degree. This happens even if you are applying as eng technician with some experience and no work experience as a Civil Engineer.
> They assess our higher qualification, which mean you can claim 15 points if they assess the degree positively as above. :thumb:


Thanks mate for the quick reply. As you have got positive assessment may I know which all documents you have submitted for employment purpose? Also how Vetassess does the employment verification, did you and your supervisor received the call from them?


----------



## Enzali

*Question*

If I claim 5 years of experience, and they are unable to positively verify 2 years out of those 5 years. Will they simply reject my application or make it unsuccessful?

Or they would just give a +ve assessment for the 3 years that they were able to verify?

I actually dont have payslips/bank statements to proof 2 of my employments, so just worried that my whole application can get rejected because of that?

Please advise.

TIA.


----------



## two2

Hi, 

VETASSESS will advise you how many years of experience are RELEVANT to the occupation. And you should only claim what is relevant in the EOI. 

They won't reject your application as you mentioned. 

Rgds/T2



Enzali said:


> *Question*
> 
> If I claim 5 years of experience, and they are unable to positively verify 2 years out of those 5 years. Will they simply reject my application or make it unsuccessful?
> 
> Or they would just give a +ve assessment for the 3 years that they were able to verify?
> 
> I actually dont have payslips/bank statements to proof 2 of my employments, so just worried that my whole application can get rejected because of that?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> TIA.


----------



## Coolgirl78

I have got my positive outcome from vetassess today.
Experience points: 0, as they had given only 2.9 years till Nov 2016.
Will I be able to claim experience till now, while applying for EOI ?
Somebody please advise.
Thanks


----------



## two2

Of course you can claim 5 points on the same letter after you complete 3 years provided you are working with the same employer at the same position. 

In my case, they said the relevant experience was 2.6 years in Aug 2015, but I claimed 5 points in EOI next year in July 2016 as I was working with the same employer. It worked perfectly well. 

Rgds/T2




Coolgirl78 said:


> I have got my positive outcome from vetassess today.
> Experience points: 0, as they had given only 2.9 years till Nov 2016.
> Will I be able to claim experience till now, while applying for EOI ?
> Somebody please advise.
> Thanks


----------



## rodtanjr

Coolgirl78 said:


> Any updates on skill assessment??


Hello,

havent heard from them yet. they didnt even called any of my previous employers. im very worried already.

anyway congratulations in your positive result.


----------



## ASAMITSS

Coolgirl78 said:


> I have got my positive outcome from vetassess today.
> Experience points: 0, as they had given only 2.9 years till Nov 2016.
> Will I be able to claim experience till now, while applying for EOI ?
> Somebody please advise.
> Thanks


Congratulations on positive assessment
As you have got positive assessment may I know which all documents you have submitted for employment purpose? Also how Vetassess does the employment verification, did you and your supervisor received the call from them?


----------



## two2

Employment verification is done for a selected number of cases or if they found anything suspicious. Nothing to worry about. 

Plz update your timeline for reference. 

Rgds/T2



rodtanjr said:


> Hello,
> 
> havent heard from them yet. they didnt even called any of my previous employers. im very worried already.
> 
> anyway congratulations in your positive result.


----------



## two2

Hello, 

If I can assist, generally they require 

1. Experience certificates with details of Job Duties, 
2. Payslips/Bank Statements/Salary Certifictes for proof of paid employment 
3. Related employment letters like Appointment letters, increment/promotion letters, transfer letters etc. 
4. Resume/CV 
5. Statutory Declaration (if you are falling short of any required documents) 

Employment verification is done for a selected number of cases or if they found anything suspicious.

Hope it helps. 

Rgds/T2




ASAMITSS said:


> Congratulations on positive assessment
> As you have got positive assessment may I know which all documents you have submitted for employment purpose? Also how Vetassess does the employment verification, did you and your supervisor received the call from them?


----------



## maddy17

Does Vetassess have any fast track processing option? Just to know.


----------



## two2

No, officially, they don't have any fast track options. 

However, I heard, a priority assessment can be requested if there are expected any change in circumstances for which an early assessment is required. Subject to consideration by VETASSESS only. Further information should be requested to VETASSESS. 

Rgds/T2



maddy17 said:


> Does Vetassess have any fast track processing option? Just to know.


----------



## kuki

Unfortunately no as I know



maddy17 said:


> Does Vetassess have any fast track processing option? Just to know.


----------



## Nidhi-arun

Hello frnds
I have applied for my skill assessment University Tutor 190 in October 2016 but yet to recieve any outcome.I have mailed them three times in last three months but getting same response from them that my case is under investigation. Iam worried a lot. plz suggest wat to do


----------



## kklas

Nidhi-arun said:


> Hello frnds
> I have applied for my skill assessment University Tutor 190 in October 2016 but yet to recieve any outcome.I have mailed them three times in last three months but getting same response from them that my case is under investigation. Iam worried a lot. plz suggest wat to do


AFAIK, nothing to do in this situation pal. stay arm crossed. They take some time if there is a backlog in your occupation sometimes. on the other hand, they will take some time if your provided documents are irrelevant. They may contact you in such a case.

So wait and see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maddy17

Nidhi-arun said:


> Hello frnds
> I have applied for my skill assessment University Tutor 190 in October 2016 but yet to recieve any outcome.I have mailed them three times in last three months but getting same response from them that my case is under investigation. Iam worried a lot. plz suggest wat to do


Hi, In my opinion this is little longer than usual. You cannot do much about it, just wait for few more weeks. Current assessment timeline is roughly between 5-15 weeks. Good Luck!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sanlal

Hi,

I have submitted my documents to VetAssess and included the Statement of Service letter which was signed by HR manager of my previous employer. Will VetAssess consider this? 

Wanted to know about submission of Organisation chart for job code: 225113 which is Marketing Specialist. 

I have submitted my documents to Vetassess but missed out on submitting Organisation chart. 

My concern here is since Marketing specialist is not a managerial role, do I still need to submit the organisation chart? If so, would appreciate if you can guide me and share a template of the organisation chart. Also let me where do I need to mention my duties? And should it be signed by my HR Manager? 

Would appreciate your help. 

Thank you.


----------



## Nidhi-arun

Thanks mate..


----------



## sairasi

Hi... I am a Newbie here and have been reading many threads. 

I am about to submit my VETASSESS for sublass 190 ANZSCO code 251312. As supporting document I was thinking of attaching my appreciation letters in regards to execution of my duties. Would these documents be considered unnecessary because as I see it, the letter specifically states my duties and responsibilities and I believe this could be a document to substantiate my employment / work experience. 

Before I submit I would appreciate if somebody could let me know if its a bad idea.

Thanks

Saira


----------



## two2

Hi Saira, 

I have never seen anyone submitting the appreciation letters as proof of job experience to VETASSESS. However, you may like to submit as a supporting document for your job duties. It means that you have to provide other documents (either experience letter or Statutory Declaration) as primary documents in addition to appreciation letter. 

Hope it helps. 

Rgds/T2



sairasi said:


> Hi... I am a Newbie here and have been reading many threads.
> 
> I am about to submit my VETASSESS for sublass 190 ANZSCO code 251312. As supporting document I was thinking of attaching my appreciation letters in regards to execution of my duties. Would these documents be considered unnecessary because as I see it, the letter specifically states my duties and responsibilities and I believe this could be a document to substantiate my employment / work experience.
> 
> Before I submit I would appreciate if somebody could let me know if its a bad idea.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Saira


----------



## two2

Did they ask you to provide Org Chart? If no, then don't take any stress for this. 

I know as a fact that AIM (Australian Institute of Management) has a mandatory requirement of submitting the org chart but not with VETASSESS. However, even if they require, and you can submit a copy signed by your HR Manager, that would be perfect. 

Regards, 
T2



sanlal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my documents to VetAssess and included the Statement of Service letter which was signed by HR manager of my previous employer. Will VetAssess consider this?
> 
> Wanted to know about submission of Organisation chart for job code: 225113 which is Marketing Specialist.
> 
> I have submitted my documents to Vetassess but missed out on submitting Organisation chart.
> 
> My concern here is since Marketing specialist is not a managerial role, do I still need to submit the organisation chart? If so, would appreciate if you can guide me and share a template of the organisation chart. Also let me where do I need to mention my duties? And should it be signed by my HR Manager?
> 
> Would appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## mrIgor

Hello!

In order to recognise a Diploma Associate Degree - Is it mandatory to have Experience in the field assessed by VET?


----------



## mrIgor

mrIgor said:


> Hello!
> 
> In order to recognise a Diploma Associate Degree - Is it mandatory to have Experience in the field assessed by VET?




Please help me here


----------



## sairasi

two2 said:


> Hi Saira,
> 
> I have never seen anyone submitting the appreciation letters as proof of job experience to VETASSESS. However, you may like to submit as a supporting document for your job duties. It means that you have to provide other documents (either experience letter or Statutory Declaration) as primary documents in addition to appreciation letter.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Thanks for the information. I forgot to mention that I have uploaded employment verification letter from HR, position description (outlining duties & responsibilities), org chart etc. The appreciation letters are very specific in regards to the topic i.e., they are relevant for the job execution and serves to better substantiate and as you said as supporting documents.

I do not want to overkill, like too many documents and inadvertently delaying the processing time.

Do you have any other documents suggestions (i know it varies between every person) but something that's obvious and I have missed or something that helped you..

Regards,

Saira


----------



## mrIgor

sairasi said:


> Thanks for the information. I forgot to mention that I have uploaded employment verification letter from HR, position description (outlining duties & responsibilities), org chart etc. The appreciation letters are very specific in regards to the topic i.e., they are relevant for the job execution and serves to better substantiate and as you said as supporting documents.
> 
> I do not want to overkill, like too many documents and inadvertently delaying the processing time.
> 
> Do you have any other documents suggestions (i know it varies between every person) but something that's obvious and I have missed or something that helped you..
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Saira


 Simple question, is it mandatory having proof of experience


----------



## loklok

mrIgor said:


> Simple question, is it mandatory having proof of experience


yes


----------



## two2

Thanks for the clarifications. 

I don't think you will overkill or delay the process by submitting additional supporting documents. However, we always have to make sure that the ESSENTIAL documents are submitted for sure. 

1. If your employment verification letters contain your job duties, then nothing else should be required after what you have submitted already. 

2. If your employment verification letter does not contain job duties, you are supposed to submit a statutory declaration outlining your job duties; and as a supporting document you are advised to provide job descriptions, and appreciation letters with job duties. 

Hope it helps. 

Regards, 
T2



sairasi said:


> Thanks for the information. I forgot to mention that I have uploaded employment verification letter from HR, position description (outlining duties & responsibilities), org chart etc. The appreciation letters are very specific in regards to the topic i.e., they are relevant for the job execution and serves to better substantiate and as you said as supporting documents.
> 
> I do not want to overkill, like too many documents and inadvertently delaying the processing time.
> 
> Do you have any other documents suggestions (i know it varies between every person) but something that's obvious and I have missed or something that helped you..
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Saira


----------



## two2

Hi Mrigor, 

VETASSESS provides skills assessment against a nominated occupation; and for most of occupations, there is usually a requirement of experience. 

Plz clarify your question and explain your case in detail so the forum members may help you in a better way. 

Rgds/T2



mrIgor said:


> Hello!
> 
> In order to recognise a Diploma Associate Degree - Is it mandatory to have Experience in the field assessed by VET?


----------



## sairasi

two2 said:


> Thanks for the clarifications.
> 
> I don't think you will overkill or delay the process by submitting additional supporting documents. However, we always have to make sure that the ESSENTIAL documents are submitted for sure.
> 
> 1. If your employment verification letters contain your job duties, then nothing else should be required after what you have submitted already.
> 
> 2. If your employment verification letter does not contain job duties, you are supposed to submit a statutory declaration outlining your job duties; and as a supporting document you are advised to provide job descriptions, and appreciation letters with job duties.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Regards,
> T2


Thanks again. My employment verification letter does not list job duties. However, i have attached my position description and personnel action (documents) which correspond with my job title and billet # (i work in an government organisation and every billet has a number and all these documents tie-in together to validate my documents or so I feel). In this scenario, do i still need to submit statutory declaration or would these documents suffice?

Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## two2

Hi, According to my information, statutory declaration is a MUST if you don't have job duties on your service/experience letter. 

I am copying the information below from Appendix-C of SRG-1 (Application for Skills Assessment) by VETASSESS. 

Quote: 

If you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service from your employer you should
submit a Statutory Declaration. This is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness. This should be verifiable and be supported by other evidence of your employment. This should be verifiable and be supported by other evidence such as Appointment Letter, Official Position Description and evidence of paid employment.

Please note that a Statutory Declaration is compulsory if you are unable to obtain a
statement from your employer, and must be supplied as part of your evidence. It is
important to note that under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 a person who wilfully makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence and may be fined or jailed, or both.

Unquote: 

Rgds/T2



sairasi said:


> Thanks again. My employment verification letter does not list job duties. However, i have attached my position description and personnel action (documents) which correspond with my job title and billet # (i work in an government organisation and every billet has a number and all these documents tie-in together to validate my documents or so I feel). In this scenario, do i still need to submit statutory declaration or would these documents suffice?
> 
> Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## mrIgor

two2 said:


> Hi Mrigor,
> 
> VETASSESS provides skills assessment against a nominated occupation; and for most of occupations, there is usually a requirement of experience.
> 
> Plz clarify your question and explain your case in detail so the forum members may help you in a better way.
> 
> Rgds/T2




Hello, thank you so much for clarifying me.

From work experience, I was wondering if the recommendation letter must follow any standard of written, such as duties explained according to the AZNCODE ?


----------



## loklok

mrIgor said:


> Hello, thank you so much for clarifying me.
> 
> From work experience, I was wondering if the recommendation letter must follow any standard of written, such as duties explained according to the AZNCODE ?


yes you can find the form of the experiance letter issued from your employer in vetassess site there are about 10 points. if you couldn't find it, PM me I'll look for you


----------



## two2

Hi Mrigor, 

As mentioned on VETASSESS 'Application for Assessment', the following should be mentioned on your service/experience letters: 

• the direct contact number of the person writing the reference
• the exact period of employment
• the required working hours per fortnight
• whether that employment was permanent or temporary
• whether the employment was full-time or part-time
• the position(s) held
• the main five (5) duties undertaken
• the salary earned

Rgds/T2



mrIgor said:


> Hello, thank you so much for clarifying me.
> 
> From work experience, I was wondering if the recommendation letter must follow any standard of written, such as duties explained according to the AZNCODE ?


----------



## sairasi

two2 said:


> Hi, According to my information, statutory declaration is a MUST if you don't have job duties on your service/experience letter.
> 
> I am copying the information below from Appendix-C of SRG-1 (Application for Skills Assessment) by VETASSESS.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> If you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service from your employer you should
> submit a Statutory Declaration. This is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness. This should be verifiable and be supported by other evidence of your employment. This should be verifiable and be supported by other evidence such as Appointment Letter, Official Position Description and evidence of paid employment.
> 
> Please note that a Statutory Declaration is compulsory if you are unable to obtain a
> statement from your employer, and must be supplied as part of your evidence. It is
> important to note that under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 a person who wilfully makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence and may be fined or jailed, or both.
> 
> Unquote:
> 
> Rgds/T2


Based on your recommendations and information provided above, I went ahead and got a Statement of Reference which per VETASSESS would suffice as a statement from employer. I had my department head list the requirements they included in Appendix C such as dates of employment, duties, salary, work hours etc. http://www.vetassess.com.au/portals/0/downloads/qualification_assessment/srg1%20explanatory%20notes.pdf?id=31082016214952

The below is the sanitized version I plan on using/uploading.. Any suggestions?


----------



## two2

Seems aligned with the requirements. I am sure that you would provide such reference letter on Company Letter Head, hence no need for submitting statutory declaration in this case. 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



sairasi said:


> Based on your recommendations and information provided above, I went ahead and got a Statement of Reference which per VETASSESS would suffice as a statement from employer. I had my department head list the requirements they included in Appendix C such as dates of employment, duties, salary, work hours etc. http://www.vetassess.com.au/portals/0/downloads/qualification_assessment/srg1%20explanatory%20notes.pdf?id=31082016214952
> 
> The below is the sanitized version I plan on using/uploading.. Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 76665


----------



## sairasi

two2 said:


> Seems aligned with the requirements. I am sure that you would provide such reference letter on Company Letter Head, hence no need for submitting statutory declaration in this case.
> 
> All the best . . .
> 
> Rgds/T2


At last submitted it!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## two2

Good, All the best  

Rgds/T2



sairasi said:


> At last submitted it!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## archit1910

Hi Folks,

Anyone here waiting for Vetassess, I'm in my 16th week now, ending on 21st MArch'17. Spoken to my case officer said last month, that the file is on priority and she can't disclose the status.

Really have no clue what to do after that talk with my CO.

Rgds,
Archit


----------



## syedmujeeb01

how many year they deduct in actual ? and can please share your letter the job responsibilities you have mentioned on letterhead. 

Thanks


----------



## two2

Hi Syed, whom are you asking? 

Plz 'Reply with Quote' to let the recipient know. 

Rgds/T2



syedmujeeb01 said:


> how many year they deduct in actual ? and can please share your letter the job responsibilities you have mentioned on letterhead.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bishoyerian

hello everyone,

I have one simple question, 
I have a positive outcome from VETASSESS for architectural draftsperson occupation, yet at the time I selected 457 temporary work visa as the visa for the application.
is it still possible to apply with that same outcome for a 190 state sponsorship?

thanks a lot.


----------



## loklok

bishoyerian said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I have one simple question,
> I have a positive outcome from VETASSESS for architectural draftsperson occupation, yet at the time I selected 457 temporary work visa as the visa for the application.
> is it still possible to apply with that same outcome for a 190 state sponsorship?
> 
> thanks a lot.


congrats for the positive outcome. I donot think it will be any problem for for both. yet you have ask the professional guys in 190 visa & 189 visa section.


----------



## Romeoprexx

does anyone here have a PTE A material i can use to study for my exams,. please share if available


----------



## Lalitsharma

archit1910 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Anyone here waiting for Vetassess, I'm in my 16th week now, ending on 21st MArch'17. Spoken to my case officer said last month, that the file is on priority and she can't disclose the status.
> 
> Really have no clue what to do after that talk with my CO.
> 
> Rgds,
> Archit


Hi Archit,

I am waiting for my vetassess outcome since 21st oct. it is taking ages for the result and I am very much tired of waiting. Almost 5 months...


----------



## cyberkidpk

*Confusion*

Hi Everyone

This is a query for my brother. He has been successfully assessed as Financial Investment Manager
He worked in his nominated profession from 11/2011 till 03/2015 (3 years and 4 months), then joined a different company (in not so relevant field )

He launched his assessment at 09/2014 which was completed in Feb 2015. His bachelors
(joint honors) degree (4 years) is highly relevant.

Now the confusion is that in the assessment they have written ...

"
Qualification : Field of Study is highly relevant

Employment Assessed (11/2011 to 09/2014)

Based on the evidence provided,at least 2 years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the last 5 years before applying for this skills assessment
The employment described meets the minimum criteria for this occupation."

Skill Assessment Outcome : Positive


So, as I believe his occupation (FIM) is in group B of skill assessment as per Vetassess. Does that mean he needs to complete 4 yr B.S degree + 1 year highly relevant employment to get his qualification assessed ?(get 15 points)

and then 3 more years of highly relevant employment to be able to claim 5 points ?

so in total, it's a total of 4 years of employment to claim those 5 points?

Or DIBP will assess from 11/2011 till 04 /2015? (>3 years experience)


Can anyone from the forum assist ?


----------



## dreamaussie15

Hi,
Im new member to this forumn,

I have 10+yrs exp in graphic designer, done B.tech.

What all documents need to submit for vetasses.

Please any one help me.

Is it easy to do ourself.

Thanks,


----------



## loklok

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi,
> Im new member to this forumn,
> 
> I have 10+yrs exp in graphic designer, done B.tech.
> 
> What all documents need to submit for vetasses.
> 
> Please any one help me.
> 
> Is it easy to do ourself.
> 
> Thanks,


https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations

yes it is easy to do it by your self just follow their instructions carefully . and if you have further queries fell free to ask


----------



## dreamaussie15

Hi Lok,

Can i get your contact no.please PM me. i would like to discuss few things. By the way , i have all documents. Just to get your confirmation is it really enough or not.

Thanks for your kind reply.


----------



## 1419025

Romeoprexx said:


> does anyone here have a PTE A material i can use to study for my exams,. please share if available


Best to go through the PTE thread because there are users over there that posted Google Drive resources.:car:


----------



## c_Shroff81

Hello All,

I have a strange query, I had my vet assess outcome in 2015 (sept) which is valid for 2017 sept. but the thing is I am planning of applying for 489 now, could anyone please suggest as to what shall be best for me, rather to wait till the expiry date, or simply send an email to vet assess along with the previous outcome and pay the full fess or there is another options?

Regards,
Chetan


----------



## chubs3

Hi People,

I have received a CO contact for further documents. I have submitted them. In how many days can I expect a reply or an assessment result.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## sundeepadv

chubs3 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I have received a CO contact for further documents. I have submitted them. In how many days can I expect a reply or an assessment result.
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


You will get your assessment result with in week or two after CO contact.

Can you please share your timelines.


----------



## chubs3

sundeepadv said:


> You will get your assessment result with in week or two after CO contact.
> 
> Can you please share your timelines.


Hey sundeepadv,

Thanks for the prompt reply.

232414 - Web Designer
PTE - 79-73-90-73 LRSW
Applied Vetassess - 2 Jan 2017
CO Contact - 7 Mar 2017
Documents Submitted - 17 March
Awaiting reply-??


----------



## sundeepadv

chubs3 said:


> Hey sundeepadv,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> 232414 - Web Designer
> PTE - 79-73-90-73 LRSW
> Applied Vetassess - 2 Jan 2017
> CO Contact - 7 Mar 2017
> Documents Submitted - 17 March
> Awaiting reply-??


What kind of documents CO asked for??


----------



## chubs3

sundeepadv said:


> What kind of documents CO asked for??


Pay slips and work duties.


----------



## sundeepadv

chubs3 said:


> Pay slips and work duties.


All the best!!!


----------



## syedmujeeb01

kark said:


> HI PPl
> 
> I have a query on the point test advise from vetassess.I have my skills assessed by ACS but I have a graduation that is not related to my ACS. In the skill assessment letter from ACS also there was nothing mentioned about my Graduation but also there was nothing where ACS has referred to any assessing body on my graduation. When I contacted vetassess they said only if they get a letter from other assessing body or DIAC they would provide this advise letter..so what should I do now...I have got my invite and awaiting CO, will the CO reject my case in case there is no point test advise ?
> 
> Im bit worried on this


Well I suggest you before taking any decision wait for the response from CO don't take any initiative from your side before any problem araise you know. hope for the best


----------



## syedmujeeb01

chubs3 said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I have received a CO contact for further documents. I have submitted them. In how many days can I expect a reply or an assessment result.
> 
> Thanks
> Chubasco


Hello,

What documents they have asked you ?


----------



## chubs3

syedmujeeb01 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What documents they have asked you ?


Pay slips and work duties.


----------



## rajsunda

Guys while applying for vetessess assessment in employment details i have metioned the end date of employment , where as i m still employed with the same organization ..will it impact my assessment or further process ... Also its been 2n half months i have applied for 222311 financial investment advisor ..still haven't in progress .. submitted assessment on 13 jan ..


----------



## dreamaussie15

Hi Folks,

I gone through vetasses website and i understand below checklist. 
1.Birth certificate
2.10th marksheet + 12th maksheet+ B.Tech (IT) 6 semester +professional cert+degree cert+Transfer cert+ Consolidated mark sheet
3.Company A-- offer letter+salary increment letter+ Releiving letter+ service letter(roles and responsibilities) + payslip(2) for every year
4.Company B-- offer letter+salary increment letter+ Releiving letter+ service letter(roles and responsibilities) + payslip(2) for every year
5.Company C-- offer letter + payslip + reference letter (that im working still) (roles and responsibilities)
6.CV

everything scan original and upload is it right

no need to get sign from notAry lawyer is it OK

please confirm me if i missed anything.

Thanks,


----------



## sairasi

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I gone through vetasses website and i understand below checklist.
> 1.Birth certificate
> 2.10th marksheet + 12th maksheet+ B.Tech (IT) 6 semester +professional cert+degree cert+Transfer cert+ Consolidated mark sheet
> 3.Company A-- offer letter+salary increment letter+ Releiving letter+ service letter(roles and responsibilities) + payslip(2) for every year
> 4.Company B-- offer letter+salary increment letter+ Releiving letter+ service letter(roles and responsibilities) + payslip(2) for every year
> 5.Company C-- offer letter + payslip + reference letter (that im working still) (roles and responsibilities)
> 6.CV
> 
> everything scan original and upload is it right
> 
> no need to get sign from notAry lawyer is it OK
> 
> please confirm me if i missed anything.
> 
> Thanks,


I cannot say about all the details or documents. However, i did not get a statutory declaration as i submitted a reference letter as required by the guide document available on their site. My application's status is 'In Progress' so I do not know if my reference letter suffices the requirement. Please wait for others with successful outcome to validate or invalidate my comment.

My reference letter or Statement of Service included everything required in Appendix C of the link (last page)http://www.vetassess.com.au/portals/0/downloads/qualification_assessment/srg1%20explanatory%20notes.pdf?id=31082016214952


----------



## archit1910

rajsunda said:


> Guys while applying for vetessess assessment in employment details i have metioned the end date of employment , where as i m still employed with the same organization ..will it impact my assessment or further process ... Also its been 2n half months i have applied for 222311 financial investment advisor ..still haven't in progress .. submitted assessment on 13 jan ..


Hey raj,

I'm in the same ship, I applied in November'16 and nothing yet. I even rung my case officer last month and she stated I cant disclose the status.

Hope you receive it soon


----------



## rajsunda

Hey archit did you apply for FIA


----------



## maddy17

Folks, my vetassess been approved in little over 4 weeks.


----------



## rajsunda

maddy17 said:


> Folks, my vetassess been approved in little over 4 weeks.


 which sol/csol did you apply for maddy ?


----------



## archit1910

rajsunda said:


> Hey archit did you apply for FIA


Hey Raj, no mine is for 149212 , customer service manager and now it has went to supplementary list so I'm left with no option but to be patient and wait till July.

Just hoping that they don't screw it and it just come positive after all this delay


----------



## archit1910

rajsunda said:


> maddy17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks, my vetassess been approved in little over 4 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> which sol/csol did you apply for maddy ?
Click to expand...

Congrats Maddy, in order to sound selfish this is outrageous how can the same organization have such huge gaps :/

No offense to your application ..
All the best ahead

Rgds
Archit


----------



## Tetiana35

archit1910 said:


> Hey raj,
> 
> I'm in the same ship, I applied in November'16 and nothing yet. I even rung my case officer last month and she stated I cant disclose the status.
> 
> Hope you receive it soon


Hello guys! Our documents was submitted in 9th of December and nothing yet.. Cheked the status a week ago, it was in process. Still waiting.. All the best!


----------



## two2

I guess it's due to Maddy's Australian Qualification. No need to be selfish  

Rgds/T2



archit1910 said:


> Congrats Maddy, in order to sound selfish this is outrageous how can the same organization have such huge gaps :/
> 
> No offense to your application ..
> All the best ahead
> 
> Rgds
> Archit


----------



## rajsunda

Tetiana35 said:


> archit1910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey raj,
> 
> I'm in the same ship, I applied in November'16 and nothing yet. I even rung my case officer last month and she stated I cant disclose the status.
> 
> Hope you receive it soon
> 
> 
> 
> i ..
> 
> Hello guys! Our documents was submitted in 9th of December and nothing yet.. Cheked the status a week ago, it was in process. Still waiting.. All the best!
Click to expand...

 dont understand why they are taking more than three months for assessment ..as some members mentioned .. thats unacceptable


----------



## archit1910

two2 said:


> I guess it's due to Maddy's Australian Qualification. No need to be selfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rgds/T2
> 
> 
> 
> archit1910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Maddy, in order to sound selfish this is outrageous how can the same organization have such huge gaps :/
> 
> No offense to your application ..
> All the best ahead
> 
> Rgds
> Archit
Click to expand...

Haha Mine is From New Zealand , man , are these Aussies taking advantage of the rivalry in Cricket and Rugby with Nz lol. However my CO is Indian , she shouldn't be bother about what's cricket n rugby lol.

Yeah keeping faith and being patient 

Archit


----------



## archit1910

[/QUOTE] dont understand why they are taking more than three months for assessment ..as some members mentioned .. thats unacceptable[/QUOTE]

Been more than 4 here bud , plus one of my friends went through the same case officer and her came in 6 months which even got me more worried. And its really hard when you don't have anyone to escalate the matter.


----------



## maddy17

archit1910 said:


> Congrats Maddy, in order to sound selfish this is outrageous how can the same organization have such huge gaps :/
> 
> No offense to your application ..
> All the best ahead
> 
> Rgds
> Archit


Bro, i too thought about 10 weeks time. But possibly because of my Australian PhD as someone mentioned here.

Cheers,
M


----------



## AHMED19

Hey folks I am a newbie in forum , just a quick one, my wife applied her full gsm assessment as medical administrator her qualification assessed comparable but her duties assessed below . So she lodge reassessment with briefly service of statement . Does anyone know how long they take for reassessment ? Its a bit quick or same processing time ? Thanks


----------



## two2

Now it sounds strange!!! 

If Australian Qualification is being assessed earlier, the same should have followed for NZ as ANZSCO covers both Australian and New Zealand qualification and experiences. However, you are right that nothing can be said or done except being patient and having faith  

I hope you hear the good news soon . . . 

Rgds/T2



archit1910 said:


> Haha Mine is From New Zealand , man , are these Aussies taking advantage of the rivalry in Cricket and Rugby with Nz lol. However my CO is Indian , she shouldn't be bother about what's cricket n rugby lol.
> 
> Yeah keeping faith and being patient
> 
> Archit


----------



## two2

Hi Ahmed, 

You can't say anything, unfortunately. My positive assessment took 2.5 months, and re-assessment with PTA took close to 4 months. 

I suggest you should expect similar timeline for re-assessment as it took for initial assessment. 

Rgds/T2



AHMED19 said:


> Hey folks I am a newbie in forum , just a quick one, my wife applied her full gsm assessment as medical administrator her qualification assessed comparable but her duties assessed below . So she lodge reassessment with briefly service of statement . Does anyone know how long they take for reassessment ? Its a bit quick or same processing time ? Thanks


----------



## AHMED19

Thanks two2 for replying .


----------



## AlphaNeon789

Dear all,

Would appreciate your response on the assessment time. I am applying through agent for my graphics design 232411 ANZSCO code. My credit card was swiped on 28th Feb, 2017 for the assessment fees. The agent mentioned it would take 3-4 weeks for assessment but I have heard it takes 7-8 weeks. Any idea about the estimated time frame?

Thanks!


----------



## chubs3

sundeepadv said:


> You will get your assessment result with in week or two after CO contact.
> 
> Can you please share your timelines.


Hey Sundeepadv,

I got positive reply today.


Thanks a lot.
Chubasco


----------



## sanlal

Hi everyone,

Today I received my VetAssess outcome for job code: 225113 and it has been positive. 

They took an exact 10 weeks to do the assessment. 

I was concerned they would ask for an organisation chart, but they didn't. 



sanlal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my documents to VetAssess and included the Statement of Service letter which was signed by HR manager of my previous employer. Will VetAssess consider this?
> 
> Wanted to know about submission of Organisation chart for job code: 225113 which is Marketing Specialist.
> 
> I have submitted my documents to Vetassess but missed out on submitting Organisation chart.
> 
> My concern here is since Marketing specialist is not a managerial role, do I still need to submit the organisation chart? If so, would appreciate if you can guide me and share a template of the organisation chart. Also let me where do I need to mention my duties? And should it be signed by my HR Manager?
> 
> Would appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## two2

I told you for org chart two weeks ago  

Congrats . . . 

Rgds/T2



sanlal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today I received my VetAssess outcome for job code: 225113 and it has been positive.
> 
> They took an exact 10 weeks to do the assessment.
> 
> I was concerned they would ask for an organisation chart, but they didn't.


----------



## dreamaussie15

Hi Lok,

I have all documentation in my side, Birth certificate, !0th,12th,B.tech transcript + professional cert+CV+Experience letter,service letter,Payslip,PAssport scan + photo of mine.

Now i have scanned everthing in color copies of 300dpi. I plan to upload in vetasses site.


Please correct me if i missed any other documents. And also for applying online only color scan copies of all original documents is more than enough is mentioned in vetasses website.

Is that right. Please any one correct me if im wrong.
Thanks.


----------



## two2

All seem good, 

I believe birth certificate is not required for VETASSESS if you are providing passport copy. Also, I hope the details of your job duties/tasks are available on experience/service letters. 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi Lok,
> 
> I have all documentation in my side, Birth certificate, !0th,12th,B.tech transcript + professional cert+CV+Experience letter,service letter,Payslip,PAssport scan + photo of mine.
> 
> Now i have scanned everthing in color copies of 300dpi. I plan to upload in vetasses site.
> 
> 
> Please correct me if i missed any other documents. And also for applying online only color scan copies of all original documents is more than enough is mentioned in vetasses website.
> 
> Is that right. Please any one correct me if im wrong.
> Thanks.


----------



## dreamaussie15

Hi Two,

Thanks,
Yes i have roles and responsibilities had already mentioned in my service letter for all three companies.

And from my current company i got reference letter stating the roles and responsibilties.

Im bit worried , in vetasses website they have mentioned that if the candidate are applying online, just color copies of scanned original documents is enough

I plan to apply online. Is that my understanding is right. or do i need to get notarized sign.

Please reply me , Thanks in advance.

Thanks.

Thanks.


----------



## two2

I applied online and I remember submitting all documents certified and notarized. 

I guess they require certified copies only. 

Rgd/T2




dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi Two,
> 
> Thanks,
> Yes i have roles and responsibilities had already mentioned in my service letter for all three companies.
> 
> And from my current company i got reference letter stating the roles and responsibilties.
> 
> Im bit worried , in vetasses website they have mentioned that if the candidate are applying online, just color copies of scanned original documents is enough
> 
> I plan to apply online. Is that my understanding is right. or do i need to get notarized sign.
> 
> Please reply me , Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## loklok

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi Lok,
> 
> I have all documentation in my side, Birth certificate, !0th,12th,B.tech transcript + professional cert+CV+Experience letter,service letter,Payslip,PAssport scan + photo of mine.
> 
> Now i have scanned everthing in color copies of 300dpi. I plan to upload in vetasses site.
> 
> 
> Please correct me if i missed any other documents. And also for applying online only color scan copies of all original documents is more than enough is mentioned in vetasses website.
> 
> Is that right. Please any one correct me if im wrong.
> Thanks.


hi dreamer 
that is more than enough. donot upload the birth certificate. also try to upload several paslips 1 for each quarter if possible. and the experience letter must have all the items they mentioned as 'template, date you start working , your salary, your duties (should be closely relative to the NOC you choose ) , working hours, either you are working temporary or permanently, etc.. 
wishing you all the best.
PS you close your PM service


----------



## dreamaussie15

Thanks Two and Lok for ur kind attention on my case.

I have solid 10.3 yrs experience in Graphic designer, done B.tech Information technology. Hopefully i get 15 points i think.

Lets see. I have done intership training in my last semester along with that i started working as graphic designer.

Btech IT , educational background is not valid for my work experience. For this reason, Will vetasses penalise me?

Thanks.


----------



## two2

If your qualification is not highly relevant, VETASSESS may discount some experience to match with requirements. However, if you have more than 10 years experience, you will be in a good situation any ways. 

Rgds/T2



dreamaussie15 said:


> Thanks Two and Lok for ur kind attention on my case.
> 
> I have solid 10.3 yrs experience in Graphic designer, done B.tech Information technology. Hopefully i get 15 points i think.
> 
> Lets see. I have done intership training in my last semester along with that i started working as graphic designer.
> 
> Btech IT , educational background is not valid for my work experience. For this reason, Will vetasses penalise me?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## dreamaussie15

Thanks Two,

I have currently 65 points, without Proficient English

Age-25 points; Experience- 15 points, Education-15 points, Partner skill-5 points, State sponsporship- 5 points.
Got PTE - 6 each in all modules.

Totally have 65 points So with this 65 points do I get invitation. Or for getting faster invite I need to get 7 each in PTE. Any advice on my scenario. 

Some of my friends advice me its good enough to proceed for 65 points.

Please advice me.

Thanks,
Dreamer.


----------



## two2

Hi Dreamer, 

You are expecting 15 points in the experience category; however you will have to wait for VETASSESS to advice you the points in this area. 

I had 60 points and luckily got my invitation in less than 2 weeks; the same may not be the case with all applicants. I believe it is always better to have higher points, specially when you are waiting for VETASSESS Outcome and we have doubts that they would discount some of your experience. 

Again, these are my opinions; you may like to discuss with other senior members to have their inputs as well. 

Rgds/T2



dreamaussie15 said:


> Thanks Two,
> 
> I have currently 65 points, without Proficient English
> 
> Age-25 points; Experience- 15 points, Education-15 points, Partner skill-5 points, State sponsporship- 5 points.
> Got PTE - 6 each in all modules.
> 
> Totally have 65 points So with this 65 points do I get invitation. Or for getting faster invite I need to get 7 each in PTE. Any advice on my scenario.
> 
> Some of my friends advice me its good enough to proceed for 65 points.
> 
> Please advice me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dreamer.


----------



## alexttan

Hi Senior,

I have Total working 7 years experience in manufacturing. I Would like to access occupation 
(production manager (manufacturing)/manufacturer position) related experience is 5 years. 
Any idea how many years Vetassess will count? I need 5 points at least (5 points for 3 years) to apply PR190.

My bachelor degree is computer management system. 

Detailed Experience Timeline
1. 2007 -2009 (2 year) - worked as Business development in manufacturing
2. 2009 -2014 (5 year) - Worked as Operation Manager
3. 2014 - 2017 (almost 3.5 years) - Study master in IT

Will I receive positive on the full skill assessment?

regarding the point test advice, can I apply the point test advice without apply full skill assessment 1st?


Thanks


----------



## two2

Hi Alex, 

Let me try to answer based on my understanding: 

You want to have your assessment for Production Manager (Manufacturing) with close to 5 years as Operations Manager (Production) but you don't have a highly relevant bachelors degree. 

In this case, I guess, VETASSESS will require 3 years of relevant experience with a non-relevant bachelors degree. Means, they might deduct 3 years from the 5 years experience, leaving you with 2 years. This will put you short of 1 year of experience as production manager to claim 5 points in experience category. 

Also, I don't think Points Test Advice is possible without skills assessment. You may like to write to vetassess directly for both questions; or else some seniors here may be able to help you further. 

Rgds/T2



alexttan said:


> Hi Senior,
> 
> I have Total working 7 years experience in manufacturing. I Would like to access occupation
> (production manager (manufacturing)/manufacturer position) related experience is 5 years.
> Any idea how many years Vetassess will count? I need 5 points at least (5 points for 3 years) to apply PR190.
> 
> My bachelor degree is computer management system.
> 
> Detailed Experience Timeline
> 1. 2007 -2009 (2 year) - worked as Business development in manufacturing
> 2. 2009 -2014 (5 year) - Worked as Operation Manager
> 3. 2014 - 2017 (almost 3.5 years) - Study master in IT
> 
> Will I receive positive on the full skill assessment?
> 
> regarding the point test advice, can I apply the point test advice without apply full skill assessment 1st?
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## utchey

Hello Efamily,

I got a positive assessment from vetassess last September as Insurance broker but am changing my mind on the skill so I want to nominate another skill with the same vetassess.

My question is can I still get a positive assessment from vetassess or it will raise an eye brow.

Am having issue getting 20point from English thus the reason for re assment


----------



## two2

You can have positive assessment for two occupations simultaneously; it wont raise any eye brows till you don't change the experience documents  

I have positive assessments for both HR Advisor and T&D Professional and it is perfectly acceptable by VETASSESS. 

Rgds/T2



utchey said:


> Hello Efamily,
> 
> I got a positive assessment from vetassess last September as Insurance broker but am changing my mind on the skill so I want to nominate another skill with the same vetassess.
> 
> My question is can I still get a positive assessment from vetassess or it will raise an eye brow.
> 
> Am having issue getting 20point from English thus the reason for re assment


----------



## utchey

Sorry T2,

If I understand you clearly I can assess another occupation that are not closely related to the first one?

Eg Insurance broker to let's say Hr manager.

Please clarify in layman language.

Thank you so much.


----------



## loklok

utchey said:


> Sorry T2,
> 
> If I understand you clearly I can assess another occupation that are not closely related to the first one?
> 
> Eg Insurance broker to let's say Hr manager.
> 
> Please clarify in layman language.
> 
> Thank you so much.


yes I knew a guy do it before and it goes smoothly. if it is blocked with the first assessed occupation, go for another one. do not stop


----------



## two2

In most cases, your occupations will be closely related, like in my case it was HR and Training. 

I don't see any linkage between Insurance Broker and HR Manager. They are far apart. However as I mentioned earlier, you can't change the documents which means if in your original documents you had experience for some time as HR Manager and other times as Insurance Broker, you may like to go ahead with the other occupation. 

Rgds/T2



utchey said:


> Sorry T2,
> 
> If I understand you clearly I can assess another occupation that are not closely related to the first one?
> 
> Eg Insurance broker to let's say Hr manager.
> 
> Please clarify in layman language.
> 
> Thank you so much.


----------



## utchey

Thanks guys for your help


----------



## dreamaussie15

Hi Two, LokLok,

Successfully lodged the VETASSES Application . Next i need to prepare for PTE now. 

Life is so hard.

Thanks.


----------



## utchey

Hello everyone,

My husband applied for his international passport in our country but it's not ready due to lack of booklets for over a month and same is delaying our application.

Today I saw on vetassess requirement that you can use a birth certificate as identification if you don't have a passport.

I will like to know if anyone has been able to use birth certificate without issues .

If yes hope they don't have any compulsory part to fill information about passport.i can't remember as I did mine early last year.

I will appreciate all response so we can submit our application next week


----------



## rajatbansal

*Query regarding Future Trader job code*

Hi Folks, 

I am new to expat forum. I am looking for migrating to Australia. In India presently, I am trader in derivative and commodity markets, I am not sure what are chances to get PR through this job code. 

I am a electrical engineer grad from IIT Mumbai and I am not formal degree in Trading. However, I have more than 5 years of experience in trading. 

Could you guys please help me how to go about it ? 


Additionally, my sister - in - law is based out of Melbourne and is keen to sponsor us. My wife is Sales and Marketing professional (Job code: 131112 ) . We can choose to apply making her primary applicant instead of myself. However, we are not sure who is a better candidate for the same ? 


Looking forward for any help regarding this ?


----------



## sairasi

rajatbansal said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am new to expat forum. I am looking for migrating to Australia. In India presently, I am trader in derivative and commodity markets, I am not sure what are chances to get PR through this job code.
> 
> I am a electrical engineer grad from IIT Mumbai and I am not formal degree in Trading. However, I have more than 5 years of experience in trading.
> 
> Could you guys please help me how to go about it ?
> 
> 
> Additionally, my sister - in - law is based out of Melbourne and is keen to sponsor us. My wife is Sales and Marketing professional (Job code: 131112 ) . We can choose to apply making her primary applicant instead of myself. However, we are not sure who is a better candidate for the same ?
> 
> 
> Looking forward for any help regarding this ?


If your wife has education that is relevant to her work/trade then she would have better chances of a positive outcome for the assessment and it would be better if she is the primary applicant. If both of you are in the same boat I am not certain who would be a better candidate. In simple terms, what I understand is that, if work and education are relevant then more chances for positive outcome.

I too am a newbie so cannot provide any advice on your sis-in-laws sponsorship part.


----------



## sairasi

utchey said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My husband applied for his international passport in our country but it's not ready due to lack of booklets for over a month and same is delaying our application.
> 
> Today I saw on vetassess requirement that you can use a birth certificate as identification if you don't have a passport.
> 
> I will like to know if anyone has been able to use birth certificate without issues .
> 
> If yes hope they don't have any compulsory part to fill information about passport.i can't remember as I did mine early last year.
> 
> I will appreciate all response so we can submit our application next week


The way I understand VETASSESS is that, whatever identification documentation you provide i.e., your name and details will be substantiated and your outcome letter will be provided in that name. So, if you birth name and current name i.e., employment/education document's lists a different name then you may face issues. Otherwise I do not see any issues coming up. To tell you the truth, I havent used it as an option mainly because I do not have a copy of my own birth certificate. So, please take this advice with caution and wait for others that may have used the same.


----------



## sonatpaul

Hi All,

I have a question about the assessment authority. I have a Diploma in Electronics and followed by 8 years of experience as an Electronic Instrument trade person. But I have completed a Bachelors of Electrical and Electrical engineering as part time.

Can I apply to TRA for my experience assessment for my diploma and Approach VETASSESS for my degree qualification claim?

Or approach VETASSESS for my degree and 8 years of skilled experience together?

Can anyone advise on this?

Thanks & regards,
Sony.


----------



## sonatpaul

cancerianlrules said:


> 1) do you need a points test advise? This is basically an advisory letter from vetassess stating no of points you will get for the qualification, age and experience!
> This is advisable when there is ambiguity about your qualification fetching 15 points or your employment fetching points.
> 
> 2) this is an affidavit stating you are not in Australia while applying to waive goods and service tax (gst), which is aapplicable to onshore applicants. Just basic 2-3 sentences stating your are not in Australia.


Hi cancerianlrules,

I have a question about the assessment authority. I have a Diploma in Electronics and followed by 8 years of experience as an Electronic Instrument trade worker. But I have completed a Bachelors of Electrical and Electrical engineering as part time.

Can I apply to TRA for my experience assessment for my diploma and Approach VETASSESS for my degree qualification claim (point advise service)?

Or approach VETASSESS for my degree and 8 years of skilled experience together?

Can anyone advise on this?

Thanks & regards,
Sony.


----------



## liulingyanlily

Hi,

I just lodged my skill assessment with Vetassess.

I want to know if they will assess my points for my PhD (20 points) in the outcome letter?
according to their website 

"Please note that as of 1 January 2015, all VETASSESS applicants are provided with an integrated skills assessment outcome letter with Points Test Advice included. "

Does it mean the points advise will be included?
Anyone can share the recent sample of their outcome letter?


----------



## tuyen.tran

liulingyanlily said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just lodged my skill assessment with Vetassess.
> 
> I want to know if they will assess my points for my PhD (20 points) in the outcome letter?
> according to their website
> 
> "Please note that as of 1 January 2015, all VETASSESS applicants are provided with an integrated skills assessment outcome letter with Points Test Advice included.
> 
> Does it mean the points advise will be included?
> Anyone can share the recent sample of their outcome letter?



"

I love you IELTS scores.... how can you do it?


----------



## liulingyanlily

tuyen.tran said:


> "
> 
> I love you IELTS scores.... how can you do it?


Thanks. I actually targeted for 7 in each and by chance got 7 in all except 6.5 in writing. Rechecked the results and they increased to 7. and refund my money :music:


----------



## XyphDryne

Again and again I read that I have to have a stamp for accreditation on my documents. I could get this from our townhall for example. 

But according to the Vetassess faq section:

"Do I need to submit original or certified documents as part of my evidence?

If applying online, you'll need to upload and submit high quality colour scans of proof of identity, qualification and employment documents. If you're submitting the documents by mail, please provide high quality colour copies of the required documents along with the signed and completed application form."

So, I can just upload the originals (in German) plus the translations from a NAATI certified translation agency and that´s enough?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kamal Jatolia

Dear Friends, 
I have completed Certified Financial Services Auditor from Institute of Internal Auditors, Australia and currently looking to migrate to Australia. under 189, Internal Auditors are covered however, i am not sure if the above qualification will be considered or not. 

Can anyone tell me if the same is recognised or not as i am not willing to spend money just to get information that the said degree is not recognised for the purposes of migration?


----------



## xiangmoc

Hi everyone,
I am going to nominate my skill as Construction Project Manager (133111). Here is my profile:
- Bachelor Degree of Construction Economics which focuses on planning, controlling construction project
- 1 year exp. as Construction site manager. But this year is pre-qualification
- 5 years exp. as Construction Project Manager (post-qualification)
I know that Vetassess count post-qualification experience only, however, will they consider my pre-qua. exp. as exp. to achieve the skill? I mean is there any chance I can get 10 points for 5 years of exp. as I have 1 year of exp. before (though it is pre-qua. exp.)?
If not, how many post-qualification years will they deduct in my case? It is said to be 1-2 years if the qualification is highly relevant to the nominated skill (I think my qualification is). As it is a managerial position, I am afraid that they will deduct 2 years  
Anyone has the same situation? Please share. I really appreciate it.
Thank you


----------



## liulingyanlily

xiangmoc said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am going to nominate my skill as Construction Project Manager (133111). Here is my profile:
> - Bachelor Degree of Construction Economics which focuses on planning, controlling construction project
> - 1 year exp. as Construction site manager. But this year is pre-qualification
> - 5 years exp. as Construction Project Manager (post-qualification)
> I know that Vetassess count post-qualification experience only, however, will they consider my pre-qua. exp. as exp. to achieve the skill? I mean is there any chance I can get 10 points for 5 years of exp. as I have 1 year of exp. before (though it is pre-qua. exp.)?
> If not, how many post-qualification years will they deduct in my case? It is said to be 1-2 years if the qualification is highly relevant to the nominated skill (I think my qualification is). As it is a managerial position, I am afraid that they will deduct 2 years
> Anyone has the same situation? Please share. I really appreciate it.
> Thank you


Pre-qualification experience will not be counted. Out of 5 years post qualification, I think at least 1 year will be deducted (if not 2 years).

I am afraid that you can claim 10 points for 5 years experience. 

Sorry if this is not something you wanted to hear.


----------



## xiangmoc

liulingyanlily said:


> Pre-qualification experience will not be counted. Out of 5 years post qualification, I think at least 1 year will be deducted (if not 2 years).
> 
> I am afraid that you can claim 10 points for 5 years experience.
> 
> Sorry if this is not something you wanted to hear.


Thanks for your quick reply. I think I can't nominate all 5 years either, just worry they will cut off 2 years instead of 1 

Anyone nominating managerial skill please share experience. I really appreciate it


----------



## Kamal Jatolia

*Judicial and other legal professionals*

Do i need licencing and/ or registration before applying for PR under code 271299- Judicial and other legal professionals (subclass- 190)?


----------



## serako

xiangmoc said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. I think I can't nominate all 5 years either, just worry they will cut off 2 years instead of 1
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone nominating managerial skill please share experience. I really appreciate it




I have applied for assesment Fleet Manager position. It took 7 weeks to judify and comes out positive.

I have 9 year and 4 months of Related Experience base on 3 different former employers of mine and they deduct 8 months out of it.

They also decided my bachelour is related which is Business Realtions & Economy. 

I wish it helps. By the way i have received freshly my response at 3rd of April 


Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Pixy_9

NSKS said:


> Hi I am an architect and I wish to apply for sills assessment as an architectural draftsperson. What all documents are you submitting along with your application. The information given on the Vetassess website if very general and not specific to any occupation. Also have you tried or thinking of getting assessment done from AACA?
> 
> Thanks


Hi NSKS,
I had submitted my documents to the AACA in February 2017, and received a 'Not Suitable' response from them. I want to apply as 'Architectural Draftsperson' with VETASSESS now. Have you had any luck with your profile yet? Please share.


----------



## Pixy_9

*VETASSESS for Architectural Draftsperson*

Hi All,
I'm an Architect from India (Visveswaraiah Technological University, Karnataka), and I had applied for Skill Assessment with AACA in February. I got my result yesterday, and unfortunately, it says 'Not Suitable'. While I'm gutted, I have decided to pull up my socks, and go ahead and apply through the Architectural Draftsperson/Architectural Associate (312111) profile.

I would like to know if anyone here is an Architect from India, and has applied with VETASSESS in the Architectural Draftsperson category, and received a positive assessement. If yes, could you please be kind and shed some light on the procedure, documentation, amount of time it took, etc? I would be ever so grateful for more insight into the procedure, since the information on their website isn't very clear. 

I was so confident about receiving a positive response from AACA, and now I'm shattered. The silver lining is the option to apply through the 312111 profile instead, and it has helped keep up my spirits a bit. I'm determined to make the cut through VETASSESS. I have my PTE Exam scheduled for May 1st week, and I've decided to go ahead and take it since the score will anyway be valid for 2 years, and I have been studying really hard to get a good score. 

Any help on VETASSESS for Architectural Draftsperson/Architectural Associate (312111) will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## xiangmoc

serako said:


> I have applied for assesment Fleet Manager position. It took 7 weeks to judify and comes out positive.
> 
> I have 9 year and 4 months of Related Experience base on 3 different former employers of mine and they deduct 8 months out of it.
> 
> They also decided my bachelour is related which is Business Realtions & Economy.
> 
> I wish it helps. By the way i have received freshly my response at 3rd of April
> 
> 
> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


WOW amazing. Just 8 months deducted  
Btw, is all of your 9ys and 4ms experience in fleet manager position? As I want to apply for assessment of Construction project manager, I am not sure if they still consider the period I worded as assistant project manager. If you dont mind please share your detailed working experience. I really appreciate it.
Thanks a bunch


----------



## subrayan

Hi friends,
I am new to this forum. I am civil engineering draftsperson having 12 years of exp. Have applied for skill assessment. On last week of Feb.'17. status is "In Progress"
Could anyone tell me, what will be the time frame to receive the report.

-Subrayan


----------



## softseun

Computer science for Civil Techcian- please how do you think vetasse would review somepme with 5 years bachelors degree in computer science with 5 years post graduate experience in Construction applying for Civil Engineering Technician. Please advice if there is a chance of getting possitive outcome in skill accessment and no years of experience deduction


----------



## elaghil

Dear expats,

Please if you can advise me on my situation

Because of the recent changes in the CSOL 190 list, my occupation 133312 wholesaler has been added to the list of removed occupations. I am in the stage of Vetassess assessment and expecting to receive my outcome in the coming two weeks. Whatever the assessment outcome is, it has no value. What should i do now? Please from your own experience advise from below options or recommend any other,
1) Should I request Vetassess for a change in the assessment code and i am planning to choose Internal Auditor as an occupation since it is present in the new list. But in this case can i change my statement service letters? Would it look suspicious for them. The two companies that i have worked with can tweet a bit and tailor my roles and responsibilities. But i am afraid that Vetassess would consider this inappropriate. What do you think?
2) If the above can not be done, do you think in the upcoming July list changes, would Wholesaler occupation return back to either MLTSSL or STSOL? 

Finally is there any hope to continue in my migration plan for Australia?


----------



## two2

Hi Elaghil, 

Sad to read, however to answer your questions, 

1. Of course it will be suspicious for VETASSESS as Wholesaler and Internal Auditor are poles apart. 

2. No one can answer the question whether a new list will be released by July 2017; however we hope that at least an update will be released early July 2017 which seems to bring not much major changes to the current lists. 

Rgds/T2



elaghil said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> Please if you can advise me on my situation
> 
> Because of the recent changes in the CSOL 190 list, my occupation 133312 wholesaler has been added to the list of removed occupations. I am in the stage of Vetassess assessment and expecting to receive my outcome in the coming two weeks. Whatever the assessment outcome is, it has no value. What should i do now? Please from your own experience advise from below options or recommend any other,
> 1) Should I request Vetassess for a change in the assessment code and i am planning to choose Internal Auditor as an occupation since it is present in the new list. But in this case can i change my statement service letters? Would it look suspicious for them. The two companies that i have worked with can tweet a bit and tailor my roles and responsibilities. But i am afraid that Vetassess would consider this inappropriate. What do you think?
> 2) If the above can not be done, do you think in the upcoming July list changes, would Wholesaler occupation return back to either MLTSSL or STSOL?
> 
> Finally is there any hope to continue in my migration plan for Australia?


----------



## loklok

I can't access my vetassess account. they are mentioning that it is unable to submit a new application now. what about the old applications ??

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## liulingyanlily

loklok said:


> I can't access my vetassess account. they are mentioning that it is unable to submit a new application now. what about the old applications ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Same here Loklok. I think our applications are safe with them and not impacted as long as our occupation is not removed from the list. Did you checked yours?


----------



## yashrautela

am770007 said:


> Hello roninquick,
> I am interested to apply for 149212 application,
> Thru ur reply came to know that you have got everything quickly;
> I hope by now you are migrated to australia and will share about the market condition as well.
> 
> I also wanted to know if you can share the documents submitted by you like the order of documents, the wordings of you letters (obviously after hiding your personal details), that will be of quick and greate help to me.
> If you can send than pl share me at my rediff id <*SNIP*>
> if you cant send, than still no issue, but if I send you my set of documents, can u give your recommendation along with any changes you can suggest..
> Thanks in anticipation.


Hi Friend,

I m also interested to apply for 149212 application. Will you please share the sample documents and reference letters submitted by you, so that i can proceed my assessment or you can share it on my gmail ID <[B]SNIP[/B]>. I would be highly thankful to you..

Regards
Yashpal
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## commie_rick

elaghil said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> Please if you can advise me on my situation
> 
> Because of the recent changes in the CSOL 190 list, my occupation 133312 wholesaler has been added to the list of removed occupations. I am in the stage of Vetassess assessment and expecting to receive my outcome in the coming two weeks. Whatever the assessment outcome is, it has no value. What should i do now? Please from your own experience advise from below options or recommend any other,
> 1) Should I request Vetassess for a change in the assessment code and i am planning to choose Internal Auditor as an occupation since it is present in the new list. But in this case can i change my statement service letters? Would it look suspicious for them. The two companies that i have worked with can tweet a bit and tailor my roles and responsibilities. But i am afraid that Vetassess would consider this inappropriate. What do you think?
> 2) If the above can not be done, do you think in the upcoming July list changes, would Wholesaler occupation return back to either MLTSSL or STSOL?
> 
> Finally is there any hope to continue in my migration plan for Australia?




By posting it here , you have publicly declared intentions to doctor documents to mis represent an occupation which you are doing . Please don't do that, be honest and practise integrity


----------



## two2

Well said!!

What most people don't realize that VETASSESS or any assessing authority deals with such situations on a daily basis and it becomes quite easy for them to identify such suspicious cases.

At the end of the day, they (assessing authority) has nothing to lose even if they reject the application as they have already charged their full fee in advance. 

Another risk to assessing authority is the identification of such cases at the visa stage; if the assessing authority has not taken measures at the assessment stage, and later it gets realized at the visa stage by DIBP, the case will be rejected for sure but the assessing authority also will be losing its credibility. 

I hope every one agrees . . .

Rgds/T2



commie_rick said:


> By posting it here , you have publicly declared intentions to doctor documents to mis represent an occupation which you are doing . Please don't do that, be honest and practise integrity


----------



## zaback21

two2 said:


> Hi Elaghil,
> 
> Sad to read, however to answer your questions,
> 
> 1. Of course it will be suspicious for VETASSESS as Wholesaler and Internal Auditor are poles apart.
> 
> 2. No one can answer the question whether a new list will be released by July 2017; however we hope that at least an update will be released early July 2017 which seems to bring not much major changes to the current lists.
> 
> Rgds/T2





two2 said:


> Well said!!
> 
> What most people don't realize that VETASSESS or any assessing authority deals with such situations on a daily basis and it becomes quite easy for them to identify such suspicious cases.
> 
> At the end of the day, they (assessing authority) has nothing to lose even if they reject the application as they have already charged their full fee in advance.
> 
> Another risk to assessing authority is the identification of such cases at the visa stage; if the assessing authority has not taken measures at the assessment stage, and later it gets realized at the visa stage by DIBP, the case will be rejected for sure but the assessing authority also will be losing its credibility.
> 
> I hope every one agrees . . .
> 
> Rgds/T2


Absolutely and not to mention all your previous submissions for assessment is most likely stored in their system, so checking for similarity will bring what you did with your previous assessment too. Wholesaler and Auditor with the same job position and role doesn't sounds right.

If you have qualifications for both, then do go ahead with Auditor as it is a MLTSSL occupation and you can apply for 189.


----------



## elaghil

commie_rick said:


> By posting it here , you have publicly declared intentions to doctor documents to mis represent an occupation which you are doing . Please don't do that, be honest and practise integrity


I do practice integrity and have respectful ethics. I am not going to do it. I just need to know what is the closest occupation to wholesaler that i can apply for and present in the current 190 or 180 visa. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## loklok

hey guys, I couldn't currently log on my vetassess account. to see any changes in the process. does any one have this situation? or are there any link to access my account after the changes they made?
thanks for any help


----------



## elaghil

loklok said:


> hey guys, I couldn't currently log on my vetassess account. to see any changes in the process. does any one have this situation? or are there any link to access my account after the changes they made?
> thanks for any help


Same with me. I sent Vetassess email and they said it will be available soon.


----------



## two2

The closest is 133311 (Importer or Exporter) which is also closed in all lists, unfortunately. 

Rgds/T2



elaghil said:


> I do practice integrity and have respectful ethics. I am not going to do it. I just need to know what is the closest occupation to wholesaler that i can apply for and present in the current 190 or 180 visa. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ND01

Hi expats,

I have a bachelors degree in engineering but since it is not under any of the accords, can I apply for an assessment under VETASSESS with 10 months experience as a facilities manager?

May I know what are the requirements for assessment under VETASSESS?

Thank you !


----------



## Fakhar

I am just wonder if anyone can help on these questions
1-i submit the vetasses application through agent and cannot see the status,as i have a just a single copy of page which i signed..

2-Agent was saying they will visit my office or call me or my employer which statement is true and to what extent???


----------



## two2

Hi Fakhar 

1. You wont be able to see your status yourself as your agent only has access to your information. 

2. I don't think vetassess will visit your office, but yes they usually verify information through emails and calls. 

Regards, 
T2



Fakhar said:


> I am just wonder if anyone can help on these questions
> 1-i submit the vetasses application through agent and cannot see the status,as i have a just a single copy of page which i signed..
> 
> 2-Agent was saying they will visit my office or call me or my employer which statement is true and to what extent???


----------



## Fakhar

two2 said:


> Hi Fakhar
> 
> 1. You wont be able to see your status yourself as your agent only has access to your information.
> 
> 2. I don't think vetassess will visit your office, but yes they usually verify information through emails and calls.
> 
> Regards,
> T2


Thanks two2


----------



## A-K

ND01 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I have a bachelors degree in engineering but since it is not under any of the accords, can I apply for an assessment under VETASSESS with 10 months experience as a facilities manager?
> 
> May I know what are the requirements for assessment under VETASSESS?
> 
> Thank you !


that is ok. Facilities manager vetassess requirement does not need as such a formal qualification if you have 3 to 5 years of relevant facilities management (business center/shopping center) experience. You can look up the JD of facilities managers. For requirements vetassess needs 3 to 5 years experience in FM and 6.5 IELTS score overall with a bachelors degree or a diploma (nor necessarily in the same field). I suggest you wait till july, as facilities manager is open in north and south only. South quota is near to close and north needs a job offer from australia. Wait till July when quotas refresh and apply in SA. Also you experience is too less. I put in my 7 years of experience and they assessed only 4.5


----------



## A-K

loklok said:


> hey guys, I couldn't currently log on my vetassess account. to see any changes in the process. does any one have this situation? or are there any link to access my account after the changes they made?
> thanks for any help


This is posted on their website.

_Please note for general professional occupations, our online application system will be resuming on Wednesday, 26 April.

This is to allow us to upgrade our system to accommodate the recent changes to the skilled visa programs announced by the Australian Federal Government. For further information and FAQs, please refer to:*Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Thank you for your continued patience. We’ll provide further updates as they become available. _

I hope today they will resume their assessments and start taking in the applications for new assessments.


----------



## two2

Hi AK, 

I can see your assessment is done, and you are waiting for ITA after EOI. 

Which state did you apply?

Rgds/T2




A-K said:


> that is ok. Facilities manager vetassess requirement does not need as such a formal qualification if you have 3 to 5 years of relevant facilities management (business center/shopping center) experience. You can look up the JD of facilities managers. For requirements vetassess needs 3 to 5 years experience in FM and 6.5 IELTS score overall with a bachelors degree or a diploma (nor necessarily in the same field). I suggest you wait till july, as facilities manager is open in north and south only. South quota is near to close and north needs a job offer from australia. Wait till July when quotas refresh and apply in SA. Also you experience is too less. I put in my 7 years of experience and they assessed only 4.5


----------



## A-K

two2 said:


> Hi AK,
> 
> I can see your assessment is done, and you are waiting for ITA after EOI.
> 
> Which state did you apply?
> 
> Rgds/T2


SA. And its in low availability now sadly. Don't know how it would turn out.  

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

If you applied and the occupation is still in low availability, means your application has gone through successfully (99% chances). 

Just update your signatures and wait for the outcome now; all the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



A-K said:


> SA. And its in low availability now sadly. Don't know how it would turn out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv

Hello, Anyone have idea after change of occupation because of changes in CSOL how much time will take Veatssess for assessing the other occupation already spent 3 months


----------



## liulingyanlily

loklok said:


> hey guys, I couldn't currently log on my vetassess account. to see any changes in the process. does any one have this situation? or are there any link to access my account after the changes they made?
> thanks for any help


have you got your assessment?? Mine was done on 3rd may.


----------



## sundeepadv

liulingyanlily said:


> have you got your assessment?? Mine was done on 3rd may.




Hiii can you please share timelines, occupation and outcome of your assessment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar

*vetasses called my employer*

Today in morning vetasses called my employer he was driving and said that call him after 20 mins still no call recieve
my question is 
will they call by today or tommorow
and also call me???/


----------



## archit1910

Fakhar said:


> Today in morning vetasses called my employer he was driving and said that call him after 20 mins still no call recieve
> my question is
> will they call by today or tommorow
> and also call me???/




Hi Fakhar,

My CO also rung my boss during verification and he was busy and told them to email for more details which appatebtly came after a week.

I'll stay be patient at least you know you're file is being worked on.

Good luck ! 

Rgds
AB


----------



## Fakhar

archit1910 said:


> Hi Fakhar,
> 
> My CO also rung my boss during verification and he was busy and told them to email for more details which appatebtly came after a week.
> 
> I'll stay be patient at least you know you're file is being worked on.
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> Rgds
> AB


Thanks AB


----------



## liulingyanlily

sundeepadv said:


> Hiii can you please share timelines, occupation and outcome of your assessment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check the signature


----------



## Saabsingh

Hello Everyone,
Please if you have same experience share with all.
I applied skill assessment as a Motel Manager 141311 in month of Jan 2017. Then Vetassess asked to submitted some of docs on 3rd March and next day I sent my requested docs through my agent.
But still waiting??
Any idea how long they take to complete assessment after big changes in occupations list.
Thanks in advance ?
Crossing my fingers for +ve outcome


----------



## Saabsingh

Thanks Kaju,
Sorry I posted same post many times. New to this forum ?


----------



## sairasi

*Confused*

Hello,

I had applied for my VETASSESS on 14 Mar and just got my outcome letter. It says its positive, the actual verbiage is: 'Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.'

However, they have deducted a major chunk of my 'Number of years assessed positively'. My initial qualifications was in computers and then I changed profession to my current one. Just to be safe I did another bachelors again in a more relevant course. So, I am left with just one year of 'Number of years assessed positively'. As this affects my points, i.e., Skilled employment - points awarded for any combination of skilled employment outside Australia has reduced from 15 (my expectation) to 0 (zero). I do not see this as a good thing to submit my EOI. 

Or have I got it all wrong? Do they just give me points based on my job verification letters issued by employers?

Please advise, if I should go ahead and submit my EOI or request for re-assessment or clarification from VETASSESS.


----------



## liulingyanlily

sairasi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had applied for my VETASSESS on 14 Mar and just got my outcome letter. It says its positive, the actual verbiage is: 'Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.'
> 
> However, they have deducted a major chunk of my 'Number of years assessed positively'. My initial qualifications was in computers and then I changed profession to my current one. Just to be safe I did another bachelors again in a more relevant course. So, I am left with just one year of 'Number of years assessed positively'. As this affects my points, i.e., Skilled employment - points awarded for any combination of skilled employment outside Australia has reduced from 15 (my expectation) to 0 (zero). I do not see this as a good thing to submit my EOI.
> 
> Or have I got it all wrong? Do they just give me points based on my job verification letters issued by employers?
> 
> Please advise, if I should go ahead and submit my EOI or request for re-assessment or clarification from VETASSESS.


No harm is asking for clarification. I did the same and at least have better ideas why they did that.


----------



## liulingyanlily

sairasi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had applied for my VETASSESS on 14 Mar and just got my outcome letter. It says its positive, the actual verbiage is: 'Based on the evidence provided, the qualification/s and employment described above meet the requirements of your nominated occupation and are assessed as suitable for migration purposes.'
> 
> However, they have deducted a major chunk of my 'Number of years assessed positively'. My initial qualifications was in computers and then I changed profession to my current one. Just to be safe I did another bachelors again in a more relevant course. So, I am left with just one year of 'Number of years assessed positively'. As this affects my points, i.e., Skilled employment - points awarded for any combination of skilled employment outside Australia has reduced from 15 (my expectation) to 0 (zero). I do not see this as a good thing to submit my EOI.
> 
> Or have I got it all wrong? Do they just give me points based on my job verification letters issued by employers?
> 
> Please advise, if I should go ahead and submit my EOI or request for re-assessment or clarification from VETASSESS.


Please do not submit EOI with 15 points for experience if Vetassess have only assessed 1 year as positive employment. It will be rejected.


----------



## Infinity77

I was contacted by Vetassess to provide a letter from my respective employers showing weekly hours of work. I work as a casual staff with more than 2 organizations and all provided me with a statement of service with the total hours of work but vetassess is now asking for them to state it per week which the organizations refused to do as i have no guaranteed weekly hours. Vetassess also requested for recent two payslips which i have already with me. Please advice me on how to deal with this issue. I have during my application provided vetassess as much evidence as possible and all my work are been performed in Australia.


----------



## Fakhar

*vetasses called my employer*

today all verification from employer goes good through vetasses called now the question is will they also called on my contact no?
secondly i have noticed in this thread they are taking about 1.5 month to 2 months for final decision what u people say?


----------



## Infinity77

liulingyanlily said:


> Please do not submit EOI with 15 points for experience if Vetassess have only assessed 1 year as positive employment. It will be rejected.



Congrats, your assessment outcome was very quick. I even lodged before you.


----------



## Fakhar

*vetasses called my employer*



Fakhar said:


> today all verification from employer goes good through vetasses called now the question is will they also called on my contact no?
> secondly i have noticed in this thread they are taking about 1.5 month to 2 months for final decision what u people say?


Please guide


----------



## helicon

Hi all,

I submitted the application to vetassess yesterday and the status on the online portal did not change at all which still shows as lodge. what should i do?

I had already submitted the supporting documents as well.


----------



## Saabsingh

Hi everyone,
I am having a question that do anyone has idea we need points at the time of lodging EIO or at time of your file lodgement after getting your EoI.
Thanks


----------



## Infinity77

helicon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted the application to vetassess yesterday and the status on the online portal did not change at all which still shows as lodge. what should i do?
> 
> I had already submitted the supporting documents as well.



Wait for about 1-3 days for them to update your account.


----------



## Saabsingh

Hi Infinity77
Please could you explain when did you lodge your application and under what occupation?? If Vetassess contacted you then you need your jobs hours should be explained properly ie weekly or fortnightly. Better ask your agent then proceed further. However, if you already provided your payslips then wait for their respond further.
Good luck ?


----------



## Infinity77

Saabsingh said:


> Hi Infinity77
> Please could you explain when did you lodge your application and under what occupation?? If Vetassess contacted you then you need your jobs hours should be explained properly ie weekly or fortnightly. Better ask your agent then proceed further. However, if you already provided your payslips then wait for their respond further.
> Good luck ?



I lodged on the 18/03/17, because it is a casual role, my organizations cannot be able ascertain how many hours worked per either fortnightly or weekly because they are all irregular hours. However, i have managed to get as many payslip as possible but still cant get them all. I have initially provided payslips and statement of services totaling hours worked for every year. Still they want me to state it weekly which is not possible for me as all the organizations refused to do this for me due to being a casual worker.


----------



## Infinity77

^^^^ I am considering statutory declaration for the hours to back it up. Hard moment, some of my friends were all successful with the same thing applicable to them. No issue with their own at all. I suspect that my case officer might be new with vetassess.


----------



## monavy

Infinity77 said:


> ^^^^ I am considering statutory declaration for the hours to back it up. Hard moment, some of my friends were all successful with the same thing applicable to them. No issue with their own at all. I suspect that my case officer might be new with vetassess.


did the status change?
mine is lodged since 10 days now.


----------



## Sucess

Hello house,

Good job you been doing here, please am about to do my assessment with VETASSESS, my work experience is outlined below:
1. February 2012-October 2012
2. FEBRUARY 2017-April 2017



My major concern is what VETASSESS wrote on their webpage "You have at least *one year* of employment experience obtained in the* last five years* which is highly relevant to your nominated occupation "

My question is that, can I be assessed positively with work experience 1?

Since February has already passed, Is my 5 years still valid this way?

Thank in anticipation.


----------



## Fakhar

*seniors please guide*

today all verification from employer goes good through vetasses called now the question is will they also called on my contact no?
secondly i have noticed in this thread they are taking about 1.5 month to 2 months for final decision what u people say?


----------



## liulingyanlily

Sucess said:


> Hello house,
> 
> Good job you been doing here, please am about to do my assessment with VETASSESS, my work experience is outlined below:
> 1. February 2012-October 2012
> 2. FEBRUARY 2017-April 2017
> 
> 
> 
> My major concern is what VETASSESS wrote on their webpage "You have at least *one year* of employment experience obtained in the* last five years* which is highly relevant to your nominated occupation "
> 
> My question is that, can I be assessed positively with work experience 1?
> 
> Since February has already passed, Is my 5 years still valid this way?
> 
> Thank in anticipation.


Most probably they will consider only this-
1. May 2012-October 2012- 6 months
2. FEBRUARY 2017-April 2017- 3 months
total 9 month which is not enough as 1 years experience.

Another things is they will leave you with zero work experience for points, so do you have enough points (i.e. 60) to support your application??


----------



## Sucess

Thanks alot liulingyanlily, I really appreciate your prompt response.

Alternatively, can I used my PhD as work experience, I am in the 3rd year, its a paid PhD but by hand (stipend), thus, no payslip to show or bank statement. But I can get a reference letter from my department head.

How do I go about this?

Thanks in anticipation man.


----------



## Saabsingh

Hi Fakhar,
I am in same boat. I submitted all my documents asked by Vetassess on 3rd march 2017. But still waiting not really sure whether are they going investigate more in my case. Crossing my fingers for me and everyone who are waiting.Hence,its varies from cases to cases.
Good luck ?


----------



## UnknownUser

*Wrong DOB*

I submitted my application for a full skills assessment a few days ago and just noticed that I messed up my date of birth. I accidentally put it in American dd/mm/yyyy format and not mm/dd/yyyy. Since the month and day are both single digits, it went through.....how can I get that fixed?


----------



## liulingyanlily

UnknownUser said:


> I submitted my application for a full skills assessment a few days ago and just noticed that I messed up my date of birth. I accidentally put it in American dd/mm/yyyy format and not mm/dd/yyyy. Since the month and day are both single digits, it went through.....how can I get that fixed?


Just notify them by email, I know vetassess have option to update personal information on their website as well. Which agency you submitted your application to?


----------



## liulingyanlily

Sucess said:


> Thanks alot liulingyanlily, I really appreciate your prompt response.
> 
> Alternatively, can I used my PhD as work experience, I am in the 3rd year, its a paid PhD but by hand (stipend), thus, no payslip to show or bank statement. But I can get a reference letter from my department head.
> 
> How do I go about this?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation man.


They say as long as its taxed employment you are able to claim as work experience. In your case, I guess it is not, so I am afraid you can add to the work experience. 
But after finishing PhD you will gain more points 20 as compared to 15 for bachelors).

Since you are quite young you have more points for age, so try increasing points by IELTS or PTE.


----------



## DIANE KIM

*Skills Assement*

Hello,

I applied to Vetassess Full skills assement for 190 VISA with "*Contruction Estimator*" on 17 FEB and this job was removed from the list on 19 APR.

So, Vetassess gave me options; 
1. leave it as it is and get the result with "Construction Estimator" 
2. cancel & refund 
3. change the assessed job title which is relative

Another job that I can apply is "Project Administrator". (I am working in Project Management dapt in Plant construction company.)

I am confused.

My agency said that there would be risky if I go with the Option 3 (change my assessed job position to "Project Administrator" ) since I have to submit the same job reference letter to migration government later. So, it could be rejected by migration dept becuase there is a discrepancy between reference letter with "Constuction Estimator" and assessment results with "Project Administrator"..... So, agency didn't recommend it.


In addition, they said it would be ALSO risky when I cancel "Costruction Estimator" and apply again for a new assessment as "Project Administrator" with revised reference letter.
This is because Vetasses has already the records which I had already applied with another skill before. So, the agency says that Vetasses can reject it.


Agency said either way is impossible. (They suggested me to apply to EA with engineer job position.)


What do you think? 
In my opinion, it seems to be okay if I cancel the previous one and re-apply to "Project Administrator" with revised job reference letter.....

Thank you for reading this long question.


----------



## liulingyanlily

DIANE KIM said:


> Hello,
> 
> I applied to Vetassess Full skills assement for 190 VISA with "*Contruction Estimator*" on 17 FEB and this job was removed from the list on 19 APR.
> 
> So, Vetassess gave me options;
> 1. leave it as it is and get the result with "Construction Estimator"
> 2. cancel & refund
> 3. change the assessed job title which is relative
> 
> Another job that I can apply is "Project Administrator". (I am working in Project Management dapt in Plant construction company.)
> 
> I am confused.
> 
> My agency said that there would be risky if I go with the Option 3 (change my assessed job position to "Project Administrator" ) since I have to submit the same job reference letter to migration government later. So, it could be rejected by migration dept becuase there is a discrepancy between reference letter with "Constuction Estimator" and assessment results with "Project Administrator"..... So, agency didn't recommend it.
> 
> 
> In addition, they said it would be ALSO risky when I cancel "Costruction Estimator" and apply again for a new assessment as "Project Administrator" with revised reference letter.
> This is because Vetasses has already the records which I had already applied with another skill before. So, the agency says that Vetasses can reject it.
> 
> 
> Agency said either way is impossible. (They suggested me to apply to EA with engineer job position.)
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> In my opinion, it seems to be okay if I cancel the previous one and re-apply to "Project Administrator" with revised job reference letter.....
> 
> Thank you for reading this long question.


What you are thinking is absolutely correct. Since Vetassess gave you option 3 by themselves, it should not be a problem as long as you have NEW reference letter to support your application.

Reapplying to Vetassess in a similar role is much better option than applying to EA with engineer position (which I suppose you are not).

For EOI or nomination or other submissions, it wont make a difference as you haven't submit anything to them with "Construction Estimator".

I would say reapply to vetasess for a similar role if you can obtain reference letters.


----------



## DIANE KIM

liulingyanlily said:


> What you are thinking is absolutely correct. Since Vetassess gave you option 3 by themselves, it should not be a problem as long as you have NEW reference letter to support your application.
> 
> Reapplying to Vetassess in a similar role is much better option than applying to EA with engineer position (which I suppose you are not).
> 
> For EOI or nomination or other submissions, it wont make a difference as you haven't submit anything to them with "Construction Estimator".
> 
> I would say reapply to vetasess for a similar role if you can obtain reference letters.


Thank you so much , liulingyanlily.
Your fast response is helful for me. 
May I ask you one more question? 
Do you mean that it would be better to cancel the previous one and then apply a new one ?
I am wondering if i can change the reference letter when I "JUST" change the assessed job title as one of the option Vetassess gave me.

Thanks!!!


----------



## UnknownUser

liulingyanlily said:


> UnknownUser said:
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my application for a full skills assessment a few days ago and just noticed that I messed up my date of birth. I accidentally put it in American dd/mm/yyyy format and not mm/dd/yyyy. Since the month and day are both single digits, it went through.....how can I get that fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> Just notify them by email, I know vetassess have option to update personal information on their website as well. Which agency you submitted your application to?
Click to expand...

It's with VETASSESS. I sent them an email stating that I made an error on the DOB. No response yet, but we are 16hrs apart, so they will probably respond while I'm asleep.


----------



## thulili

Hi KV007 and guys!

I am going to make SA at VETASSESS (234112 Agricultural Scientist). So could you please help me make clear my questions:

1/ Can I claim points for the time I have done PhD in Australia? I have scholarships from Australia Goverment. I have 8 publications done in Australia. Can I claim 10 points for the time working inside Aus? 

Thank you!!


----------



## utchey

Please I need someone to help explain this negative outcome from vetassess. I need to know if I should appeal or not

Nominated Occupation: Welfare Centre Manager
(ANZSCO Code: 134214)
Qualification/s: 1. Bachelor of Arts awarded in 2004 by the University
of Ibadan, Nigeria is assessed as comparable to the
educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree and is
therefore at the required level.
Field of study Philosophy is not highly relevant
Employment assessed: 1. Welfare Manager, Anambra West Local Government (04/2012 to 03/2017)
The employment Welfare Manager, Anambra West Local Government (04/2012
to 03/2017) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as
the employment does not follow a qualification at the required level in
a highly relevant field
A positive assessment of both qualifications and employment is required for a
positive Skills Assessment Outcome.
Skills Assessment Outcome: Negative
Based on the evidence provided, the qualifications and/or employment described above do not meet the Skills
Assessment requirements of your nominated occupation.

This is what they require from ANZSCO:

Plans, organises, directs, controls and coordinates a centre, program or project concerned with social welfare support.

Skill Level 1 : Occupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.


----------



## liulingyanlily

UnknownUser said:


> liulingyanlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnknownUser said:
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my application for a full skills assessment a few days ago and just noticed that I messed up my date of birth. I accidentally put it in American dd/mm/yyyy format and not mm/dd/yyyy. Since the month and day are both single digits, it went through.....how can I get that fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> Just notify them by email, I know vetassess have option to update personal information on their website as well. Which agency you submitted your application to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's with VETASSESS. I sent them an email stating that I made an error on the DOB. No response yet, but we are 16hrs apart, so they will probably respond while I'm asleep.
Click to expand...

Did you check online? Can change? Do not worry..they will do it for you.


----------



## liulingyanlily

DIANE KIM said:


> liulingyanlily said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are thinking is absolutely correct. Since Vetassess gave you option 3 by themselves, it should not be a problem as long as you have NEW reference letter to support your application.
> 
> Reapplying to Vetassess in a similar role is much better option than applying to EA with engineer position (which I suppose you are not).
> 
> For EOI or nomination or other submissions, it wont make a difference as you haven't submit anything to them with "Construction Estimator".
> 
> I would say reapply to vetasess for a similar role if you can obtain reference letters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much , liulingyanlily.
> Your fast response is helful for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask you one more question?
> Do you mean that it would be better to cancel the previous one and then apply a new one ?
> I am wondering if i can change the reference letter when I "JUST" change the assessed job title as one of the option Vetassess gave me.
> 
> Thanks!!!
Click to expand...

I think new application will be better as you have all documents except ref letters with you. This will help to keep things organized. 
If in doubt you can always email to them.
I did that many many times and always recieved a reply.


----------



## liulingyanlily

utchey said:


> Please I need someone to help explain this negative outcome from vetassess. I need to know if I should appeal or not
> 
> Nominated Occupation: Welfare Centre Manager
> (ANZSCO Code: 134214)
> Qualification/s: 1. Bachelor of Arts awarded in 2004 by the University
> of Ibadan, Nigeria is assessed as comparable to the
> educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree and is
> therefore at the required level.
> Field of study Philosophy is not highly relevant
> Employment assessed: 1. Welfare Manager, Anambra West Local Government (04/2012 to 03/2017)
> The employment Welfare Manager, Anambra West Local Government (04/2012
> to 03/2017) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as
> the employment does not follow a qualification at the required level in
> a highly relevant field
> A positive assessment of both qualifications and employment is required for a
> positive Skills Assessment Outcome.
> Skills Assessment Outcome: Negative
> Based on the evidence provided, the qualifications and/or employment described above do not meet the Skills
> Assessment requirements of your nominated occupation.
> 
> This is what they require from ANZSCO:
> 
> Plans, organises, directs, controls and coordinates a centre, program or project concerned with social welfare support.
> 
> Skill Level 1 : Occupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.


I am so sorry for the negative assessment.

Could it be because they count your experience to be less than 5 years??

Even though your bachelors is not in relevant field it could have been replace by 5 years experience.

1. Can you ask them by email first for clarifications in a side track? 

2. Can you provide more experience to them for example 5 years to replace formal education and 1-2 year as qualifying period as normally they deduct 1-2 years experience to make your deemed skilled for the occupation ? If you have any more employment in last 10 years can show them and negotiate.


----------



## Fakhar

Saabsingh said:


> Hi Fakhar,
> I am in same boat. I submitted all my documents asked by Vetassess on 3rd march 2017. But still waiting not really sure whether are they going investigate more in my case. Crossing my fingers for me and everyone who are waiting.Hence,its varies from cases to cases.
> Good luck ?


hi saabsingh it depends on documenatation you submitted as well and i am relying in thier 12 week TAT


----------



## Saabsingh

Hi Fakhar
Yes you are right bro . I got replied less than in 8 weeks but still waiting for decision. I got a professional occupation as MOTEL MANAGER not trade. As per my opinion they are more quick in trade assessments. Anyways hope to get decision end of this month.
Anyways thanks to all who are sharing their valuable opinions here. Heaps helpful to everyone ?


----------



## monavy

I have lodged application on April 30 and it went to lodged state on May 2. since then, it is on the same status.
does anyone know what are different stages of vetassess points only advice assessment and how long does it take?


----------



## Fakhar

hi monav 
vetasses takes 10-12 weeks so we are in waiting boat 

hi saabsingh
please update me when u got positive response i think u will recieve after after 2 june best of luck


----------



## monavy

Fakhar said:


> hi monav
> vetasses takes 10-12 weeks so we are in waiting boat
> 
> hi saabsingh
> please update me when u got positive response i think u will recieve after after 2 june best of luck


not a problem. just one more thing, just like we have 5 stages at ACS, does anyone know ho many / what stages does vetassess has?


----------



## utchey

Thank you so muchon your reply I submitted experience 2006 to2009 as welfare officer then I attached my promotion letters. I got my first promotion as welfare manager in 2010 till date so I wonder were they got 2012 to 2017.

I have sent them a mail and I attached the promotion letter from 2010, 2013 and 2016 hoping they will reconsider. 

I was concern maybe because the local government it's called council abroad and my doesn't have a website to verify from. 

I don't know if it's part of the reasons 



QUOTE=utchey;12488322]Please I need someone to help explain this negative outcome from vetassess. I need to know if I should appeal or not

Nominated Occupation: Welfare Centre Manager
(ANZSCO Code: 134214)
Qualification/s: 1. Bachelor of Arts awarded in 2004 by the University
of Ibadan, Nigeria is assessed as comparable to the
educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree and is
therefore at the required level.
Field of study Philosophy is not highly relevant
Employment assessed: 1. Welfare Manager, Anambra West Local Government (04/2012 to 03/2017)
The employment Welfare Manager, Anambra West Local Government (04/2012
to 03/2017) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as
the employment does not follow a qualification at the required level in
a highly relevant field
A positive assessment of both qualifications and employment is required for a
positive Skills Assessment Outcome.
Skills Assessment Outcome: Negative
Based on the evidence provided, the qualifications and/or employment described above do not meet the Skills
Assessment requirements of your nominated occupation.

This is what they require from ANZSCO:

Plans, organises, directs, controls and coordinates a centre, program or project concerned with social welfare support.

Skill Level 1 : Occupations at Skill Level 1 have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Saabsingh

Hello all friends,
Definitely I would update my status when I get my response. So good luck to all. I would have thought I would get reply in month of June that is also advised by my agent. Its request to all if anyone have new info or update please share on this page. It's really helpful to all ?


----------



## Achaldoshi

liulingyanlily said:


> I am so sorry for the negative assessment.
> 
> Could it be because they count your experience to be less than 5 years??
> 
> Even though your bachelors is not in relevant field it could have been replace by 5 years experience.
> 
> 1. Can you ask them by email first for clarifications in a side track?
> 
> 2. Can you provide more experience to them for example 5 years to replace formal education and 1-2 year as qualifying period as normally they deduct 1-2 years experience to make your deemed skilled for the occupation ? If you have any more employment in last 10 years can show them and negotiate.



i saw that you have done EOR. Did idp agreed to make changed? What were the grounds of EOR? I am also getting 6.5 in writing and speaking even after giving 2 times.


----------



## Sucess

Hello house,

My first and second degree is Biochemistry and am a PhD in view student, I want to assess my documents based on "life science technician".

Considering the fact that this is a SKILL level 2 occupation, I hope I will not have a negative assessment based on over-qualification?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Sucess

liulingyanlily said:


> They say as long as its taxed employment you are able to claim as work experience. In your case, I guess it is not, so I am afraid you can add to the work experience.
> But after finishing PhD you will gain more points 20 as compared to 15 for bachelors).
> 
> Since you are quite young you have more points for age, so try increasing points by IELTS or PTE.


@liulingyanlily, am just concerned about a year experience for VETASSESS, and not to claim point.


----------



## DIANE KIM

liulingyanlily said:


> I think new application will be better as you have all documents except ref letters with you. This will help to keep things organized.
> If in doubt you can always email to them.
> I did that many many times and always recieved a reply.


So much thanks, sir. !!! 
I will email to you when I have any question.

Best regards,


----------



## Saabsingh

*Starting of new week and new hopes*

Hello to all
All waiting for reply. Good luck to all. Hope everyone would get reply soon. Please share your experience with each other if you get any kind of your skill assessment or EOI lodgement.
Before being a member of this page had lots of doubts.However,all cleared after read the info of people at this page.
Hence, we all can contribute to overcome a bit stress who are currently suffering with long painful wait and tremendous change in immigration laws.So be positive and stay happy.........


----------



## Saurabh_K

Hi,
Can someone pls help me in resolving a query...
I am planning to file application with VETASSESS next week but my current employer is not ready to provide me my roles & resp. as well as org chart on letter head. So can I go ahead with statutory declaration? 
What I have understood for VETASSESS, that I need to provide self statutory declaration in presence of authorised witness... Now pls correct me if I am wrong, I can provide self statutory declaration with a notary as authorised witness who can attest the copies also!!!!!! Or I need to provide the self statutory declaration with a notary as authorised witness & get it attested from another notary?????
There is no need of signature of my superior/ manager on this stat. declaration?

Regards,
Saurabh


----------



## Saurabh_K

Hi,
Can someone pls help me in resolving a query...
I am planning to file application with VETASSESS next week but my current employer is not ready to provide me my roles & resp. as well as org chart on letter head. So can I go ahead with statutory declaration? 
What I have understood for VETASSESS, that I need to provide self statutory declaration in presence of authorised witness... Now pls correct me if I am wrong, I can provide self statutory declaration with a notary as authorised witness who can attest the copies also!!!!!! Or I need to provide the self statutory declaration with a notary as authorised witness & get it attested from another notary?????
There is no need of signature of my superior/ manager on this stat. declaration?

Regards,
Saurabh


----------



## liulingyanlily

Saurabh_K said:


> Hi,
> Can someone pls help me in resolving a query...
> I am planning to file application with VETASSESS next week but my current employer is not ready to provide me my roles & resp. as well as org chart on letter head. So can I go ahead with statutory declaration?
> What I have understood for VETASSESS, that I need to provide self statutory declaration in presence of authorised witness... Now pls correct me if I am wrong, I can provide self statutory declaration with a notary as authorised witness who can attest the copies also!!!!!! Or I need to provide the self statutory declaration with a notary as authorised witness & get it attested from another notary?????
> There is no need of signature of my superior/ manager on this stat. declaration?
> 
> Regards,
> Saurabh


Hi Saurabh,

you can consider following options-

1. You can go ahead with your application without worrying too much about stat declaration, they will ask you to provide if they need to and will also guide you through the process.
2. Another way is to let your colleague (1 level higher than you, not necessarily your boss) sign the letter. 
3. It can also be a letter NOT ON A LETTER HEAD but on plain paper with his/her business card.

Stat declaration do not need your boss to sign, if he could sign then you even do not need stat declaration right???


----------



## Saabsingh

Hi Saurabh,
Welcome you on this page. Please can you clear your case like What assessment mean what occupation under you want to apply and what experience you got related to your occupation.


----------



## liulingyanlily

Sucess said:


> @liulingyanlily, am just concerned about a year experience for VETASSESS, and not to claim point.


Its same criteria for experience counted towards qualifying period or points.


----------



## Saurabh_K

liulingyanlily said:


> Hi Saurabh,
> 
> you can consider following options-
> 
> 1. You can go ahead with your application without worrying too much about stat declaration, they will ask you to provide if they need to and will also guide you through the process.
> 2. Another way is to let your colleague (1 level higher than you, not necessarily your boss) sign the letter.
> 3. It can also be a letter NOT ON A LETTER HEAD but on plain paper with his/her business card.
> 
> Stat declaration do not need your boss to sign, if he could sign then you even do not need stat declaration right???





Hi liulingyanlily, 
Thanks for the revert.What I understand.... 

1. I can directly proceed for submitting stat. declaration attested by notary public only.
2. If I don't have roles & resp. in letter head, I can simply generate the same on a simple piece of paper & get that signed by any of my seniors. 

But what about organisation chat? VETASSESS ask the same on letter head but I dont have the same. Should I provide the org chart also along with stat. declaration on stamp paper? Will it work?

Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## Saurabh_K

Saabsingh said:


> Hi Saurabh,
> Welcome you on this page. Please can you clear your case like What assessment mean what occupation under you want to apply and what experience you got related to your occupation.



Hi Saabsingh,
I am finally applying under Const. Project Manager as I have got 7-8 yrs of total experience under project management category.
But just facing the issue of submitting the docs as current employer HR (with whom I am associated for last 3.5 yrs) is not ready to provide the same on letter heads.

Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## dhanyareddy

Dear Prof20,

Please send me your email. I am also trying as chemist.
thank you very much.
ram


----------



## dhanyareddy

Dear Menina80,

Please send me your email. I am also trying as chemist.

Thank you,
ramesh


----------



## Saabsingh

Hi Saurabh
Please follow liulingyanlily. Definitely this would work. So no need to worry. You need to wait until the allocation of your case officer. Then you would get to know what he/she ask to submit you for the proceeding of your case. Sometimes we organise more but they ask nothing. My suggestion whatever you got try to apply ASAP.
Good luck in advance


----------



## liulingyanlily

Saurabh_K said:


> Hi liulingyanlily,
> Thanks for the revert.What I understand....
> 
> 1. I can directly proceed for submitting stat. declaration attested by notary public only.
> 2. If I don't have roles & resp. in letter head, I can simply generate the same on a simple piece of paper & get that signed by any of my seniors.
> 
> But what about organisation chat? VETASSESS ask the same on letter head but I dont have the same. Should I provide the org chart also along with stat. declaration on stamp paper? Will it work?
> 
> Thanks,
> Saurabh


1. I can directly proceed for submitting stat. declaration attested by notary public only.

Yes ok.
2. If I don't have roles & resp. in letter head, I can simply generate the same on a simple piece of paper & get that signed by any of my seniors. 

can do that, as i mentioned earlier, attach the business card of the person (I did this myself )

But what about organization chat? VETASSESS ask the same on letter head but I dont have the same. Should I provide the org chart also along with stat. declaration on stamp paper? Will it work?

For stat declaration you may include the organization chart in a single document.


----------



## archit1910

Saurabh_K said:


> Hi liulingyanlily,
> Thanks for the revert.What I understand....
> 
> 1. I can directly proceed for submitting stat. declaration attested by notary public only.
> 2. If I don't have roles & resp. in letter head, I can simply generate the same on a simple piece of paper & get that signed by any of my seniors.
> 
> But what about organisation chat? VETASSESS ask the same on letter head but I dont have the same. Should I provide the org chart also along with stat. declaration on stamp paper? Will it work?
> 
> Thanks,
> Saurabh


Hi Saurabh,

They raise the org chart request to see how many people or what category reports to your position.

I submitted mine on plane paper pointing arrows showing reporting structure of complete organization and got it stamped from my HR, it went fine.

However, they verified quite a few details over phone and email.

This process is slow, lucky ones get in 2 months, mine took way longer..

Best of luck !

Regards
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saurabh_K

Saabsingh said:


> Hi Saurabh
> Please follow liulingyanlily. Definitely this would work. So no need to worry. You need to wait until the allocation of your case officer. Then you would get to know what he/she ask to submit you for the proceeding of your case. Sometimes we organise more but they ask nothing. My suggestion whatever you got try to apply ASAP.
> Good luck in advance



Thanks boss... Trying to close this application process in next two weeks.


----------



## Saurabh_K

liulingyanlily said:


> 1. I can directly proceed for submitting stat. declaration attested by notary public only.
> 
> Yes ok.
> 2. If I don't have roles & resp. in letter head, I can simply generate the same on a simple piece of paper & get that signed by any of my seniors.
> 
> can do that, as i mentioned earlier, attach the business card of the person (I did this myself )
> 
> But what about organization chat? VETASSESS ask the same on letter head but I dont have the same. Should I provide the org chart also along with stat. declaration on stamp paper? Will it work?
> 
> For stat declaration you may include the organization chart in a single document.



@ Liulingyanlily: Thanks for the suggestion... trying to close the process within next two weeks.


----------



## Saurabh_K

archit1910 said:


> Hi Saurabh,
> 
> They raise the org chart request to see how many people or what category reports to your position.
> 
> I submitted mine on plane paper pointing arrows showing reporting structure of complete organization and got it stamped from my HR, it went fine.
> 
> However, they verified quite a few details over phone and email.
> 
> This process is slow, lucky ones get in 2 months, mine took way longer..
> 
> Best of luck !
> 
> Regards
> AB
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk



Thanks AB... But HR is neither ready to provide the org chart on letter head nor ready to sign. So thinking of proving the same along with stat document on stamp paper. I hope it will work.

Regards,
Saurabh


----------



## archit1910

Oh, yup make sure you get it signed by any senior of yours in the company and attach their visiting card as reference. If the Co will need to ask anything they'll mail you to provide any additional document.

Best of luck 

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar

Hi friends i get + ve assesment on 11/ may it was submitted on 22 march now preparing to submit Eoi and state spinsorship best of luck to u all


----------



## Saabsingh

Congrats Fakhar
Good luck ahead ?


----------



## liulingyanlily

Fakhar said:


> Hi friends i get + ve assesment on 11/ may it was submitted on 22 march now preparing to submit Eoi and state spinsorship best of luck to u all


Which occupation??


----------



## shunamite

Kindly advise , if a new assessment can be done 
after receiving a negative outcome for both assessment and reassessment, 
due to wrong ANZSCO code used?


----------



## liulingyanlily

shunamite said:


> Kindly advise , if a new assessment can be done
> after receiving a negative outcome for both assessment and reassessment,
> due to wrong ANZSCO code used?


what is your occupation and qualifications?


----------



## shunamite

Thanks for your reply, Its for my husband

Old code - Civil Engineering technician ( -ve assessment)

But the code Building associate is more suitable for him.
We want to try with Building associate /inspector


----------



## archit1910

shunamite said:


> Kindly advise , if a new assessment can be done
> after receiving a negative outcome for both assessment and reassessment,
> due to wrong ANZSCO code used?


Yes, it can be done, I had a negative one because of agent's fault. File for same assessment , same code , with proper documents and verification. Got a positive , although it took a little longer than average time

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910

Fakhar said:


> Hi friends i get + ve assesment on 11/ may it was submitted on 22 march now preparing to submit Eoi and state spinsorship best of luck to u all


Congrats Fakhar !

Regards
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## shunamite

archit1910 said:


> Yes, it can be done, I had a negative one because of agent's fault. File for same assessment , same code , with proper documents and verification. Got a positive , although it took a little longer than average time
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk



Thanks for your reply.
In our case the reassessment also has outcome negative.

We want to apply with change of code ( which is more suitable), Do you think this can be done?

Would Vetassess use the negative outcome reasons , to assess the new assessment?

Thanks


----------



## archit1910

shunamite said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> In our case the reassessment also has outcome negative.
> 
> We want to apply with change of code ( which is more suitable), Do you think this can be done?
> 
> Would Vetassess use the negative outcome reasons , to assess the new assessment?
> 
> Thanks


I'd suggest do a thorough research on the occupation you're selecting. I asked the same question from Vet assess they said, any application filed for full skills assessment is done from scratch by them . the application form doesn't say if you filed for Vetassess before or negative outcome reasons. If by any chance the CO isn't convinced by the change you'll or your employer(s) have to explain them during verification.

I didn't had a verification call in my negative attempt but in my second attempt they did verify from employer on phone and HR by email.

Best of Luck for this time 

Regards
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar

Purchase hiring manager yes saabsingh pray for me going for Eoi and statespinshorship soon


----------



## liulingyanlily

shunamite said:


> Thanks for your reply, Its for my husband
> 
> Old code - Civil Engineering technician ( -ve assessment)
> 
> But the code Building associate is more suitable for him.
> We want to try with Building associate /inspector


Get their advice to select ANZSCO code, its required in your case. You cant afford another negative assessment right? Let THEM advice which one suits you the best IN THEIR OPINION.


----------



## fazalsidhu

hi, 

As a software engineer I received the assessment having 8 years relevant experience starting back from April 2009 to April 2017. The past 9 months I worked for Pakistan office remotely from Australia. 

In regard to this 9 months experience the assessment indicates Pakistani company name, however, location is indicated as Australia.


Besed on this scenario, can I claim 5 more points on basis of 1 year work in Australia if I do reassessment in july. 

Presently I am standing on 55 points without pte. My Australian student visa is ending on 30 July. I am interested in applying for PR to have bridging visa before the expiry of current visa. 

Can experts be helpful,Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## shunamite

Thankyou for your reply, Will call Vetassess before choosing the new code.


----------



## Romeoprexx

Hello

i sent my result via post as requested by vetassess and according to my tracking number it has been delivered since on Thursday last week but it still shows document not supplied in my dashboard, i contacted Vetassess on friday and they asked for the tracking number which i gave them but since then no reply and it still showing document not supplied. should i be worried or it takes time for them to update it 

i really need a response as i am in a panic mode


----------



## liulingyanlily

Romeoprexx said:


> Hello
> 
> i sent my result via post as requested by vetassess and according to my tracking number it has been delivered since on Thursday last week but it still shows document not supplied in my dashboard, i contacted Vetassess on friday and they asked for the tracking number which i gave them but since then no reply and it still showing document not supplied. should i be worried or it takes time for them to update it
> 
> i really need a response as i am in a panic mode


Have patience, they are quite slow in that. The whole immigration process will teach you to have patience at many stages.


----------



## archit1910

liulingyanlily said:


> Have patience, they are quite slow in that. The whole immigration process will teach you to have patience at many stages.


True that ! 

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahuja

Hello All,

I am about to send my documents to VETASSESS for assessment.

I would like to know that, how long VETASSESS take to confirm that all the documents provided are OK and they do not need any more documents.



Thanks


----------



## liulingyanlily

ahuja said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am about to send my documents to VETASSESS for assessment.
> 
> I would like to know that, how long VETASSESS take to confirm that all the documents provided are OK and they do not need any more documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


It depends, some cases are processed in 2 days and some in over 100 days. For me they slept till day 30 and my status was "in progress" from day2. i asked them on 30th day and they asked for 1 document. I told them i already submitted and 2 days later outcome positive. So better do not try to estimate things from thier side. Just get things going from your side and PRAY.


----------



## archit1910

ahuja said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am about to send my documents to VETASSESS for assessment.
> 
> I would like to know that, how long VETASSESS take to confirm that all the documents provided are OK and they do not need any more documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi

The process is real slow sometimes. Mine took almost 5 months and some people who filed alongside with me received in 8 weeks.

Completely depends on your CO and their workload. Make sure you provide them everything from your end and follow up if they cross the average processing time limit. The staff there is very helpful.. Plus their resources (staff) is limited and they assess majority of the occupations available on the list.

Usually people skip on Organization chart if filing for Managerial position.. If by any chance you skip out on any document, the CO will ask you via email for the same

Moreover, once you file the panel will only say "In progress" till completion so that gets a bit frustrating.

Best of luck for your application 

Rgds
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeoprexx

lol thanks guys i just got a mail from them saying they have received the documents... patience and luck is the key praying for a positive outcome for me and everyone


----------



## bony

hi friends , 
please advice and guide for the primary and secondary educations .
the details i have put is .
1) primary education : from 1st class to 5 th class duration 5 years.
2) secondary education : fro 6th to 10th class 5 years . 
where should i mention 12th class study .

please advice .
bony.


----------



## bony

Dear friends , 
i want to get new assessment for a new code nearest matching as my earlier code is closed .
i am going for a fresh assessment .

although i am uploading all the documents for experience and bank details etc should i upload my earlier positive assessment to ease the process and get a quick assessment.
thanks bony


----------



## liulingyanlily

bony said:


> hi friends ,
> please advice and guide for the primary and secondary educations .
> the details i have put is .
> 1) primary education : from 1st class to 5 th class duration 5 years.
> 2) secondary education : fro 6th to 10th class 5 years .
> where should i mention 12th class study .
> 
> please advice .
> bony.


Primary from 1-6 and Secondary from 7-12 years.


----------



## liulingyanlily

bony said:


> Dear friends ,
> i want to get new assessment for a new code nearest matching as my earlier code is closed .
> i am going for a fresh assessment .
> 
> although i am uploading all the documents for experience and bank details etc should i upload my earlier positive assessment to ease the process and get a quick assessment.
> thanks bony


If you are applying under new code, better do not remind them your suitability under different code by providing a link in the form of old assessment. 

Fresh means FRESH.


----------



## liulingyanlily

Romeoprexx said:


> lol thanks guys i just got a mail from them saying they have received the documents... patience and luck is the key praying for a positive outcome for me and everyone



Congrats  Testing of your patience ahead at 
step 2, Positive outcome
step 3, EOI invitation 
step 4, Grant
and many more.


----------



## bony

liulingyanlily said:


> bony said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends ,
> i want to get new assessment for a new code nearest matching as my earlier code is closed .
> i am going for a fresh assessment .
> 
> although i am uploading all the documents for experience and bank details etc should i upload my earlier positive assessment to ease the process and get a quick assessment.
> thanks bony
> 
> 
> 
> If you are applying under new code, better do not remind them your suitability under different code by providing a link in the form of old assessment.
> 
> Fresh means FRESH.
Click to expand...

. 


Ok thank you but my code was 225411 which is closed now and new one is 225499 NEC subgroup is same NEC means not classified anywhere.


----------



## bony

*form 16 digital signatures*

hi friends , 
for uploading documents to vetassess should i use form 16 which i got in pdf format digitally signed or should i have to print it and scan it for uploading.
similarly i have ebankstatements can i directly upload the, or print and scan then upload please help friends.
regards


----------



## liulingyanlily

bony said:


> hi friends ,
> for uploading documents to vetassess should i use form 16 which i got in pdf format digitally signed or should i have to print it and scan it for uploading.
> similarly i have ebankstatements can i directly upload the, or print and scan then upload please help friends.
> regards


you can upload directly, no need to print , scan and upload. They need to be high quality.


----------



## HARSH87

Hi friends,
I have applied for assessment with vetassess today. My ANZSCO CODE is 133411 - manufacturer.
can you please tell me how long will vetassess take for the assessment results.


----------



## liulingyanlily

HARSH87 said:


> Hi friends,
> I have applied for assessment with vetassess today. My ANZSCO CODE is 133411 - manufacturer.
> can you please tell me how long will vetassess take for the assessment results.


Between 2 to 180 days depending on complexity of your case


----------



## HARSH87

Thanks for the reply. But can you tell me what do you mean by complexity of the case?


----------



## PardeepSangwan

liulingyanlily said:


> It depends, some cases are processed in 2 days and some in over 100 days. For me they slept till day 30 and my status was "in progress" from day2. i asked them on 30th day and they asked for 1 document. I told them i already submitted and 2 days later outcome positive. So better do not try to estimate things from thier side. Just get things going from your side and PRAY.


Hello Dear, How and where you contacted VETASSESS on 30th Day?


----------



## archit1910

HARSH87 said:


> Hi friends,
> I have applied for assessment with vetassess today. My ANZSCO CODE is 133411 - manufacturer.
> can you please tell me how long will vetassess take for the assessment results.


Hi Harsh,

The average time on the website says 12-14 weeks.
Sometimes it comes before that, sometimes after , depending on the documents you supplied . also depending on your Co n the workload.
Few people received in 6 weeks, some in 16-17 weeks.

Best of luck ahead 

Rgds
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## liulingyanlily

PardeepSangwan said:


> Hello Dear, How and where you contacted VETASSESS on 30th Day?


you can email them.


----------



## Romeoprexx

i just got my assessment from Vetassess and it is a Positive Outcome....... although they reduced my years of experience to 1.4 from 4 years, like <*SNIP*> hope if i cant claim point and still meet up the required 60 points DIBP wont be like u dont the experience point or stuff.

please pte A and IELTS which is more simply because IELTS <*SNIP*> S7 L7 R7 W6.5

*See Rule 2, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Saabsingh

Hello everyone,
Anyone who recently applied for Motel Manager and got his/her response.Because I am waiting for a long time.I applied in JAN 2017 but no respond.I submitted all the documents next day(4th March 2017). Any idea ??? no call from vetassess to me or my employer ??
thanks


----------



## Saabsingh

*How long you waited for??*



Romeoprexx said:


> i just got my assessment from Vetassess and it is a Positive Outcome....... although they reduced my years of experience to 1.4 from 4 years, like <*SNIP*> hope if i cant claim point and still meet up the required 60 points DIBP wont be like u dont the experience point or stuff.
> 
> please pte A and IELTS which is more simply because IELTS <*SNIP*> S7 L7 R7 W6.5
> 
> *See Rule 2, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


 HI
I am curious to know how long you waited for your reply from Vetassess. I am waiting from long time.:help:


----------



## Saabsingh

SOME PEOPLE TOLD ME WHO HAVING LONG VISA TO STAY THEY WAIT LONGER AS COMPARE TO OTHERS.I AM NOT REALLY SURE BUT I AM ADVISED BY SOME.BECAUSE I AM WAITING FOR LONG TIME AND THERE IS NO CLUE HOW LONG MORE NEED TO WAIT.THERE HAS BEEN DONE EVERYTHING LIKE ALL THE REQUESTED DOCUMENTS ARE SUBMITTED BY NEXT DAY.
AFTER FEW DAYS GOT AN EMAIL ASKED FOR MORE DOCUMENTS WHEN I COULDN'T UNDERSTAND THE MEANING OF THOSE DOCUMENTS CALLED VETASSESS THEY APPOLOGIZED AND ADVISED THOSE ARE FOR SOMEONE ELSE.
AFTER THAT ONWARD NO REPLY.SHOULD I NEED TO CALL VETASSESS OR NEED TO WAIT???
ONE MORE THING ARE THEY REALLY GONNA CALL ME OR MY EMPLOYER THEN THEY RELEASE MY RESULT?? BECAUSE NO CALL YET
Thanks


----------



## Romeoprexx

Saabsingh said:


> Hello everyone,
> Anyone who recently applied for Motel Manager and got his/her response.Because I am waiting for a long time.I applied in JAN 2017 but no respond.I submitted all the documents next day(4th March 2017). Any idea ??? no call from vetassess to me or my employer ??
> thanks


be patience or u can email them to see thats up


----------



## Romeoprexx

Saabsingh said:


> HI
> I am curious to know how long you waited for your reply from Vetassess. I am waiting from long time.:help:


well mine was done within 2 weeks sir maybe my CO doesnt have a lot of load


----------



## Romeoprexx

Saabsingh said:


> SOME PEOPLE TOLD ME WHO HAVING LONG VISA TO STAY THEY WAIT LONGER AS COMPARE TO OTHERS.I AM NOT REALLY SURE BUT I AM ADVISED BY SOME.BECAUSE I AM WAITING FOR LONG TIME AND THERE IS NO CLUE HOW LONG MORE NEED TO WAIT.THERE HAS BEEN DONE EVERYTHING LIKE ALL THE REQUESTED DOCUMENTS ARE SUBMITTED BY NEXT DAY.
> AFTER FEW DAYS GOT AN EMAIL ASKED FOR MORE DOCUMENTS WHEN I COULDN'T UNDERSTAND THE MEANING OF THOSE DOCUMENTS CALLED VETASSESS THEY APPOLOGIZED AND ADVISED THOSE ARE FOR SOMEONE ELSE.
> AFTER THAT ONWARD NO REPLY.SHOULD I NEED TO CALL VETASSESS OR NEED TO WAIT???
> ONE MORE THING ARE THEY REALLY GONNA CALL ME OR MY EMPLOYER THEN THEY RELEASE MY RESULT?? BECAUSE NO CALL YET
> Thanks


they dont always call tbh, if they feel like the evidence is legit they wont bother


----------



## liulingyanlily

Saabsingh said:


> SOME PEOPLE TOLD ME WHO HAVING LONG VISA TO STAY THEY WAIT LONGER AS COMPARE TO OTHERS.I AM NOT REALLY SURE BUT I AM ADVISED BY SOME.BECAUSE I AM WAITING FOR LONG TIME AND THERE IS NO CLUE HOW LONG MORE NEED TO WAIT.THERE HAS BEEN DONE EVERYTHING LIKE ALL THE REQUESTED DOCUMENTS ARE SUBMITTED BY NEXT DAY.
> AFTER FEW DAYS GOT AN EMAIL ASKED FOR MORE DOCUMENTS WHEN I COULDN'T UNDERSTAND THE MEANING OF THOSE DOCUMENTS CALLED VETASSESS THEY APPOLOGIZED AND ADVISED THOSE ARE FOR SOMEONE ELSE.
> AFTER THAT ONWARD NO REPLY.SHOULD I NEED TO CALL VETASSESS OR NEED TO WAIT???
> ONE MORE THING ARE THEY REALLY GONNA CALL ME OR MY EMPLOYER THEN THEY RELEASE MY RESULT?? BECAUSE NO CALL YET
> Thanks


Did you write to them? Wake them up. I woke them up after 30 days and within 2 days they sent positive outcome.


----------



## Saabsingh

*Thanks*



Romeoprexx said:


> well mine was done within 2 weeks sir maybe my CO doesnt have a lot of load


 Thanks so much for replying.May be I am not lucky as you.Good luck.Was it recently ?? Crossing my fingers:fingerscrossed:


----------



## archit1910

Saabsingh said:


> Hello everyone,
> Anyone who recently applied for Motel Manager and got his/her response.Because I am waiting for a long time.I applied in JAN 2017 but no respond.I submitted all the documents next day(4th March 2017). Any idea ??? no call from vetassess to me or my employer ??
> thanks


Hi Saab,

Mine took nearly 17 weeks and I approached my CO twice to realize that she has my file too, though she took her time.
Try ringing them once if you've already emailed or If u don't know your CO, mail to migrate ID and ask them your CO details.
Sometimes they're slow, I think processing on my file started after the completion of average time.

Understand that this wait is usually a killer .

Or if you've filed through an agent, cross check with em once

Hope all goes well
Best of luck.

Rgds
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saabsingh

Romeoprexx said:


> they dont always call tbh, if they feel like the evidence is legit they wont bother





THANKS bro,
I am just waiting.Thanks for sharing your valuable experience


----------



## Saabsingh

*Thanks*



archit1910 said:


> Hi Saab,
> 
> Mine took nearly 17 weeks and I approached my CO twice to realize that she has my file too, though she took her time.
> Try ringing them once if you've already emailed or If u don't know your CO, mail to migrate ID and ask them your CO details.
> Sometimes they're slow, I think processing on my file started after the completion of average time.
> 
> Understand that this wait is usually a killer .
> 
> Or if you've filed through an agent, cross check with em once
> 
> Hope all goes well
> Best of luck.
> 
> Rgds
> AB
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


 Thanks A Lot,
I think I should contacted to CO.Because I didn't bother before now I think its tooo long and I cant wait anymore.
Good Luck to you


----------



## archit1910

Saabsingh said:


> Thanks A Lot,
> I think I should contacted to CO.Because I didn't bother before now I think its tooo long and I cant wait anymore.
> Good Luck to you


Yup do let me know who your CO is ? Mine one had 3 of my friends files too. All delayed.
Hoping she isn't yours ! 

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saabsingh

*Thanks Liulingyanlily*



liulingyanlily said:


> Did you write to them? Wake them up. I woke them up after 30 days and within 2 days they sent positive outcome.


 Hi LIULINGYANLILY
Actually I am going according to my agent.He asked me to WAIT.But now its tooo late.Definitely I asked Him to check with my CO.
Thanks.Your all suggestions are always welcomed.Hope you all guys help each other by this plateform.
Cheers ^^^^


----------



## bony

hi friends ,
documents uploaded should be colored or colored scans certified.
please tell.
regards bony


----------



## archit1910

bony said:


> hi friends ,
> documents uploaded should be colored or colored scans certified.
> please tell.
> regards bony


Should be colored scans and notarized 


Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## tukidg1_1

Hi all,
I have just joined the group. 
I have done bachelor of pharmacy and completed my M.Tech in Pharmaceutical
Chemistry from India. I have 8 years of experience in Pharmaceutical companies (as Analytical Chemist).
Could some one please advice me , What occupation should I chose for assessment?
Will Chemist (234211) is ok for my credentials?

thanks in advance


----------



## utchey

Dear Gregory

*
Hello All ,

I posted about my husband negative assessment as a welfare center manager, his CO sent a mail and suggested this below can someone help explain the best option to go with and has anyone been on this kind of situation and the outcome came out positive? In another mail he said his qualification is not highly relevant to the occupation although some of the job function are inline with the anzsco description. He also said they started counting from April 2017 to the date he submitted the application March 2017 leaving him with 4years and 11months instead if the 2010 April to date we submitted. The anzsco code stated that a five years experience on the job can be used to cover for the qualification. If we are to pick any option which one should we go for sorry for long post guys. Below is the case officer response:

In order for us to be able to recommend you any alternative occupation, we require official evidence of the tasks you have performed as a Welfare Officer as well as further information about the projects you have been involved in during you employment with Anambra West Local Government.

*

Reassessment Options:

*

1.******************You can apply for a Reassessment ? review of a negative outcome. This is another assessment of your case by a new team of assessors who have not previously been involved in this case. You can submit any further evidence which supports this case for review of the outcome. Please bear in mind the assessment details in my explanation if you wish to have this case reviewed. To apply for a review of a negative outcome please go to the Completed Cases section of the online portal and select the case you wish to have reviewed. Alternatively, you can submit the SRG02 form along with the relevant fee.

2.******************You can apply for a Reassessment ? change of nominated occupation. If you feel that your qualifications and employment experience would meet the requirements of another occupation assessed by VETASSESS, you can apply for this. Please go to the Completed Cases section of the online portal and select the case you wish to have reassessed. Alternatively you can submit the SRG08 form along with the relevant fee.*

*


----------



## bishoyerian

utchey said:


> Dear Gregory
> 
> *
> Hello All ,
> 
> I posted about my husband negative assessment as a welfare center manager, his CO sent a mail and suggested this below can someone help explain the best option to go with and has anyone been on this kind of situation and the outcome came out positive? In another mail he said his qualification is not highly relevant to the occupation although some of the job function are inline with the anzsco description. He also said they started counting from April 2017 to the date he submitted the application March 2017 leaving him with 4years and 11months instead if the 2010 April to date we submitted. The anzsco code stated that a five years experience on the job can be used to cover for the qualification. If we are to pick any option which one should we go for sorry for long post guys. Below is the case officer response:
> 
> In order for us to be able to recommend you any alternative occupation, we require official evidence of the tasks you have performed as a Welfare Officer as well as further information about the projects you have been involved in during you employment with Anambra West Local Government.
> 
> *
> 
> Reassessment Options:
> 
> *
> 
> 1.******************You can apply for a Reassessment ? review of a negative outcome. This is another assessment of your case by a new team of assessors who have not previously been involved in this case. You can submit any further evidence which supports this case for review of the outcome. Please bear in mind the assessment details in my explanation if you wish to have this case reviewed. To apply for a review of a negative outcome please go to the Completed Cases section of the online portal and select the case you wish to have reviewed. Alternatively, you can submit the SRG02 form along with the relevant fee.
> 
> 2.******************You can apply for a Reassessment ? change of nominated occupation. If you feel that your qualifications and employment experience would meet the requirements of another occupation assessed by VETASSESS, you can apply for this. Please go to the Completed Cases section of the online portal and select the case you wish to have reassessed. Alternatively you can submit the SRG08 form along with the relevant fee.*
> 
> *




Hi utchey,
I received a negative employment the first time and when I called the case officer she told me that I'am overqualified since I'am an Architect and applying for Architectural draftsperson occupation and she told me that there is no way when I submit a re-assessment for employment that it will be positive.
I certainly didn't listen to her and went to my employer and asked them to write a reference letter with all my skills in it. I submitted my re-assessment three days after receiving the negative outcome with the only extra document being the reference letter and after 4 long months I received a positive outcome.
My point is, see if there is any extra document that you can attach that might help, a course syllabus or marks sheet or something, that is off course if you are sure the education is related, apply for a re-assessment any way, you went that far now is not the time to give up, even if they told you to do so! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utchey

Thank you so much we wrote back to the case officer and later found out that the qualification Was The issue and not the employment so we won't probe further. 

Please I will also like to know if it's possible for me to reassess my positive assessment. I got a positive assessment as a relationship manager under Insurance broker but this May Northern Territory removed it from the list so no other state sponsors Insurance BRoker only Tasmania which getting a job there is on high chances. 

I am thinking of reassessing as customer service manager since both job description is to manage customers.i am also using the same company and alldocument the same except job description. I don't know if it will fly am too scared to give it a shot and it's our only hope nobody knows which state will ever open for my old occupation 

Sorry for the long post but I need someone to advice me further. 

Please if it's possible am I reassessing all document as fresh assessment or what? don't know how to go about it got the outcome September 2016 couldn't get 10point from English to go for 489 visa. 

Thanks





bishoyerian said:


> utchey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Gregory
> 
> *
> Hello All ,
> 
> I posted about my husband negative assessment as a welfare center manager, his CO sent a mail and suggested this below can someone help explain the best option to go with and has anyone been on this kind of situation and the outcome came out positive? In another mail he said his qualification is not highly relevant to the occupation although some of the job function are inline with the anzsco description. He also said they started counting from April 2017 to the date he submitted the application March 2017 leaving him with 4years and 11months instead if the 2010 April to date we submitted. The anzsco code stated that a five years experience on the job can be used to cover for the qualification. If we are to pick any option which one should we go for sorry for long post guys. Below is the case officer response:
> 
> In order for us to be able to recommend you any alternative occupation, we require official evidence of the tasks you have performed as a Welfare Officer as well as further information about the projects you have been involved in during you employment with Anambra West Local Government.
> 
> *
> 
> Reassessment Options:
> 
> *
> 
> 1.******************You can apply for a Reassessment ? review of a negative outcome. This is another assessment of your case by a new team of assessors who have not previously been involved in this case. You can submit any further evidence which supports this case for review of the outcome. Please bear in mind the assessment details in my explanation if you wish to have this case reviewed. To apply for a review of a negative outcome please go to the Completed Cases section of the online portal and select the case you wish to have reviewed. Alternatively, you can submit the SRG02 form along with the relevant fee.
> 
> 2.******************You can apply for a Reassessment ? change of nominated occupation. If you feel that your qualifications and employment experience would meet the requirements of another occupation assessed by VETASSESS, you can apply for this. Please go to the Completed Cases section of the online portal and select the case you wish to have reassessed. Alternatively you can submit the SRG08 form along with the relevant fee.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi utchey,
> I received a negative employment the first time and when I called the case officer she told me that I'am overqualified since I'am an Architect and applying for Architectural draftsperson occupation and she told me that there is no way when I submit a re-assessment for employment that it will be positive.
> I certainly didn't listen to her and went to my employer and asked them to write a reference letter with all my skills in it. I submitted my re-assessment three days after receiving the negative outcome with the only extra document being the reference letter and after 4 long months I received a positive outcome.
> My point is, see if there is any extra document that you can attach that might help, a course syllabus or marks sheet or something, that is off course if you are sure the education is related, apply for a re-assessment any way, you went that far now is not the time to give up, even if they told you to do so!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Romeoprexx

utchey said:


> Thank you so much we wrote back to the case officer and later found out that the qualification Was The issue and not the employment so we won't probe further.
> 
> Please I will also like to know if it's possible for me to reassess my positive assessment. I got a positive assessment as a relationship manager under Insurance broker but this May Northern Territory removed it from the list so no other state sponsors Insurance BRoker only Tasmania which getting a job there is on high chances.
> 
> I am thinking of reassessing as customer service manager since both job description is to manage customers.i am also using the same company and alldocument the same except job description. I don't know if it will fly am too scared to give it a shot and it's our only hope nobody knows which state will ever open for my old occupation
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I need someone to advice me further.
> 
> Please if it's possible am I reassessing all document as fresh assessment or what? don't know how to go about it got the outcome September 2016 couldn't get 10point from English to go for 489 visa.
> 
> Thanks



most states have stopped nominating 190 and 489 why not wait tilll after 1st July when some states will release their new list for 2017-2018


----------



## spicef

alexdegzy said:


> Send me a private message with the details of the required assistance
> 
> Cheers


hi,can you assist in reviewing mine also?


----------



## simaria_c

Query

I got a positive assessment from Vetassess few weeks back. While processing they had asked me to submit additional employee reference letter for other positions I held within same company. So I gave them a new detailed ER and got positive result. My Old ER was about 3 pages and revised one was almost 10 pages. 

However the CV was not changed as that was not the requirement, Now personally I feel the CV I had submitted to vetassess will not justify / match to the new ER. It may look incomplete espcially for positions where I gave them a revised ER.

When I submit my docs at later stage to DIBP, can I amend my CV to align it with detailed ER? Else they may find very less details on CV...and they may not consider few positions as relevant. 

Obviously only portions of CV will change and not the whole CV


----------



## two2

Hi,

Your EOI has to be inline with the 'Outcome Letter' issued by VETASSESS, in terms of positions, dates, and organizations. 

The details of tasks/duties can be changed. Hope it helps. 

Regards, 
T2




simaria_c said:


> Query
> 
> I got a positive assessment from Vetassess few weeks back. While processing they had asked me to submit additional employee reference letter for other positions I held within same company. So I gave them a new detailed ER and got positive result. My Old ER was about 3 pages and revised one was almost 10 pages.
> 
> However the CV was not changed as that was not the requirement, Now personally I feel the CV I had submitted to vetassess will not justify / match to the new ER. It may look incomplete espcially for positions where I gave them a revised ER.
> 
> When I submit my docs at later stage to DIBP, can I amend my CV to align it with detailed ER? Else they may find very less details on CV...and they may not consider few positions as relevant.
> 
> Obviously only portions of CV will change and not the whole CV


----------



## simaria_c

two2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your EOI has to be inline with the 'Outcome Letter' issued by VETASSESS, in terms of positions, dates, and organizations.
> 
> The details of tasks/duties can be changed. Hope it helps.
> 
> Regards,
> T2


Thanks that answers my query. Yes my Positions, Dates etc remain the same, even the task duties on CV still remain but there will be few additions there so that both align together.


----------



## two2

EOI is the most important document in the whole process after your skills assessment. 

DIBP will look into your EOI as your CV and will match with assessment authority recommendations. If your position titles, and dates, and organization remain the same, and you claim points as suggested by VETASSESS, I believe you won't face any issues. 

All the best . . .

Rgds/T2




simaria_c said:


> Thanks that answers my query. Yes my Positions, Dates etc remain the same, even the task duties on CV still remain but there will be few additions there so that both align together.


----------



## simaria_c

two2 said:


> EOI is the most important document in the whole process after your skills assessment.
> 
> DIBP will look into your EOI as your CV and will match with assessment authority recommendations. If your position titles, and dates, and organization remain the same, and you claim points as suggested by VETASSESS, I believe you won't face any issues.
> 
> All the best . . .
> 
> Rgds/T2


Thanks, fortunately my last 11 years have been with one company and I still work there. So its only 1 letter with different positions as and when I got promoted. Will ensure that CV is aligned to ER keeping in mind the suggestions you gave.


----------



## Bufu

Hi all,

I'm looking into applying for 190 visa for 1413 HOTEL AND MOTEL MANAGERS, however my experience is as a Duty Manager. I am quite confused by the description given in ANZSCO, where "Duty Manager" position comes under "Specialisations". Would someone know if that is relevant enough for the assessment? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## Saabsingh

*Motel Manger*

Hi,
I applied to Vetassess as a Motel Manager.I used to work as a customer service manager then I got a job in Motel as a manager.So finally I applied as a motel manager with both experiences(Customer Service Manger+Motel Manger). Then they(CO) asked for my contract duties for the job of Customer Service Manger.But still waiting for reply.
Hope so would get my decision soon.CO told me my file is being processed and on its final stage.However,final stage seems like DEATH WELL:fencing: means don't know when would come out.So ask some experience agent/friend.They definitely help you out.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

Please help me out with Roles and Responsibilities for Recruitment Consultant(223112) and also

do they need to same for all employers( I am currently working with 3rd company).

TIA


----------



## Pabby

*Marketing Specialist 225113*

Hi All

I am new to this thread and first of all would like to congrats those who has successfully gotten your visa approved and all the best to the ones who are still applying.

My husband are applying under Marketing Specialist 225113 for NEW stream 2 nomination. Would like to ask if there is any success story applying as Marketing Specialist? Please share and thank you.

PT


----------



## vutla9992

Dear Forum members,

I have applied for VETASSESS, but unfortunately got negative outcome and they suggested some other occupation which is not useful i.e not opened in any state, so applied for re-assessment, got verification call 2 days back, whats are chances for positive outcome, once we receive negative for first time


----------



## archit1910

vutla9992 said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> I have applied for VETASSESS, but unfortunately got negative outcome and they suggested some other occupation which is not useful i.e not opened in any state, so applied for re-assessment, got verification call 2 days back, whats are chances for positive outcome, once we receive negative for first time


Hi Vutla,

I had a negative before due a flaw in nt documents caused by my agent. So I reapplied for full skills assessment (not reassessment) and received positive later . If you apply for full skill they will take it as a fresh application.

Although, if an occupation isn't opened in any state, you never know it might get open in July.

Usually, its not long to have an outcome after you've already received verification call. My boss received a verification call to which they emailed after a week to which we responded same day and then in next 2-3 days , I received my outcome

Hope it helps,

Good luck ahead

Regards.
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## vutla9992

archit1910 said:


> Hi Vutla,
> 
> I had a negative before due a flaw in nt documents caused by my agent. So I reapplied for full skills assessment (not reassessment) and received positive later . If you apply for full skill they will take it as a fresh application.
> 
> Although, if an occupation isn't opened in any state, you never know it might get open in July.
> 
> Usually, its not long to have an outcome after you've already received verification call. My boss received a verification call to which they emailed after a week to which we responded same day and then in next 2-3 days , I received my outcome
> 
> Hope it helps,
> 
> Good luck ahead
> 
> Regards.
> AB
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the inputs, I am also waiting for good news for long time, all the best for you, did you applied and what is the status.


----------



## archit1910

vutla9992 said:


> Thanks for the inputs, I am also waiting for good news for long time, all the best for you, did you applied and what is the status.


Awaiting for the new lists in July 


Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## vutla9992

archit1910 said:


> Awaiting for the new lists in July
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


k, is your occupation is in the list or CSOL


----------



## archit1910

vutla9992 said:


> k, is your occupation is in the list or CSOL


Yep, 149212 Customer Service Manager.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhiaka

kaidenMVH said:


> I finally decide to have my skills assessed as Project Builder,, I think it's more relevant than CPM.,
> Anyways just to give you guys an idea about my profile:
> Age: 35
> BS in Architecture
> 1.5 years Senior Designer/Coordinator
> .5 years Project Supervisor
> 1 years Architectural Assistant
> 6 years Architectural Designer
> Total ex 9years, all in Singapore.
> 
> I have filled up already the forms at vetassess webpage. Just need to gather my referral letters from my immediate supervisors and I'm all set. Planning to send my application by March.




Hi, can I know if you got positive assessment for Project Builder.. I'm still thinking whether I will resubmit my skill assessment with new Occupation (CPM-but my experience title is not same, task in line with Project Builder and CPM ) or retain as Project Builder despite of negative assessment. Thanks


----------



## HARSH87

hello all...
need experts advise. I have applied for vetassess assessment for Manufacturer on 27th may. on june 7th i have got negative assessment. The qualification outcome is positive but the employment assessment is negative. The reason described in outcome letters are as-

1) the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks
for the nominated occupation

2)The position and scope of responsibility are
not highly relevant as your tasks appear more suitable for Production
Manager (Manufacturing)
Therefore overall negative assessment.
So can somebody please suggest what should i do now? and in case of re-assessment what other documents can i submit ??


----------



## monavy

HARSH87 said:


> hello all...
> need experts advise. I have applied for vetassess assessment for Manufacturer on 27th may. on june 7th i have got negative assessment. The qualification outcome is positive but the employment assessment is negative. The reason described in outcome letters are as-
> 
> 1) the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks
> for the nominated occupation
> 
> 2)The position and scope of responsibility are
> not highly relevant as your tasks appear more suitable for Production
> Manager (Manufacturing)
> Therefore overall negative assessment.
> So can somebody please suggest what should i do now? and in case of re-assessment what other documents can i submit ??


Within 10 days? thats very fast. mine is pending since 40 days now.


----------



## vutla9992

HARSH87 said:


> hello all...
> need experts advise. I have applied for vetassess assessment for Manufacturer on 27th may. on june 7th i have got negative assessment. The qualification outcome is positive but the employment assessment is negative. The reason described in outcome letters are as-
> 
> 1) the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks
> for the nominated occupation
> 
> 2)The position and scope of responsibility are
> not highly relevant as your tasks appear more suitable for Production
> Manager (Manufacturing)
> Therefore overall negative assessment.
> So can somebody please suggest what should i do now? and in case of re-assessment what other documents can i submit ??


Hi, I am also facing same issue, just wait few days ( hardly 3-4 days), I also applied for re-assessment and got verification call as well 5 days back, actually we don't know how they deal with re-assessment cases, but if you want to apply for re-assessment make sure the roles mentioned by them should match 100% or try to make it as per their requirement although you are not doing 1 or 2 roles. You may expect a call from them, but explain very detail, I have given broad explanation and call only last for 5 mins, don't know what's going to happen, all the best for you.


----------



## Achaldoshi

*how to send transcript online ?*

I have Bachelor university transcript sealed in envelop with University stamp on seal. As I am sending documents in online route. Should I open the envelop and scan transcript ? or Do I need to courier transcript separately ?


----------



## Saurabh_K

Saurabh_K said:


> @ Liulingyanlily: Thanks for the suggestion... trying to close the process within next two weeks.



Hi, I applied for skill assessment on 23rd May against the position of Construction Project Manager & got the negative result within 2 weeks only. No officer was assigned, directly got the communication about negative outcome. 

They have written that my qualification doesn’t meet the criteria – But I am B.Tech Mechanical, have done post graduate diploma in operations management & have few cources / certifications in project management also from good institutes.

Also, they mentioned that my employment experience also doesn’t match the required level. But I feel my job roles are similar to what they have mentioned against const. project manager but job titles were different as it depends upon every company’s job title definitions.

Please suggest should I go for re-assessment? If so, should it be under same position or project builder?


Regards,
Saurabh


----------



## Achaldoshi

Saurabh_K said:


> Hi, I applied for skill assessment on 23rd May against the position of Construction Project Manager & got the negative result within 2 weeks only. No officer was assigned, directly got the communication about negative outcome.
> 
> They have written that my qualification doesn’t meet the criteria – But I am B.Tech Mechanical, have done post graduate diploma in operations management & have few cources / certifications in project management also from good institutes.
> 
> Also, they mentioned that my employment experience also doesn’t match the required level. But I feel my job roles are similar to what they have mentioned against const. project manager but job titles were different as it depends upon every company’s job title definitions.
> 
> Please suggest should I go for re-assessment? If so, should it be under same position or project builder?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Saurabh


Have they suggested you which occupation your profile relates to ?


----------



## Achaldoshi

Saurabh_K said:


> Hi, I applied for skill assessment on 23rd May against the position of Construction Project Manager & got the negative result within 2 weeks only. No officer was assigned, directly got the communication about negative outcome.
> 
> They have written that my qualification doesn’t meet the criteria – But I am B.Tech Mechanical, have done post graduate diploma in operations management & have few cources / certifications in project management also from good institutes.
> 
> Also, they mentioned that my employment experience also doesn’t match the required level. But I feel my job roles are similar to what they have mentioned against const. project manager but job titles were different as it depends upon every company’s job title definitions.
> 
> Please suggest should I go for re-assessment? If so, should it be under same position or project builder?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Saurabh



Hi Saurabh,

I am about to submit my application. Can you please let me know if you have done online process ? In that case have you sent them transcript online by uploading scanned copy ?

I have marksheets with all subjects in scanned copy.

Regards,
Achal Doshi


----------



## monavy

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi Saurabh,
> 
> I am about to submit my application. Can you please let me know if you have done online process ? In that case have you sent them transcript online by uploading scanned copy ?
> 
> I have marksheets with all subjects in scanned copy.
> 
> Regards,
> Achal Doshi



Can anyone tell me how long does it take for Points test advice only application?
I have been waiting since 40 days without any update from them.


----------



## commie_rick

monavy said:


> Can anyone tell me how long does it take for Points test advice only application?
> I have been waiting since 40 days without any update from them.


It took me 2 months


----------



## henry.eub

Anyone could help with my Assess outcome? I used my PhD in life science for the assessment and the qualification is highly relevant. As my PhD is paid so it counts as employment. but i got the outcome:

According to ANZSCO, a Life Science Technician identifies and collects living organisms and conducts field and laboratory studies in support of Life Scientists or Environmental Scientists. Based on documentation submitted, you were involved in preparation of animal Ethics Application and surgical procedure. While you may have been undertaking some technician-level responsibilities, this does not appear to have been the main focus of your PhD candidature. In addition the employment does not follow a qualification at the required level. Therefore the outcome of your skills assessment is negative.

any suggestions? reassess, appeal? many thanks!


----------



## lilymay

Dear all,

Would like to get some clarification on "salary earned" for Statement of Service. 

Is it on a per annum or per month basis? 
Do we need to specify salary earned for current position only or for every position held in the company? 
What if there is an increment? Should that be stated as well?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## archit1910

lilymay said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Would like to get some clarification on "salary earned" for Statement of Service.
> 
> Is it on a per annum or per month basis?
> Do we need to specify salary earned for current position only or for every position held in the company?
> What if there is an increment? Should that be stated as well?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Hi Lilymay,

You can share Salary / pay slips monthly showing the gross part less deductions for number of months.
Also I shared on my experience letter my roles and responsibilities alongside with annual gross salary.
If there's an increment, you can try for an appraisal letter or an email showing the rise of your salary from which date.

Hope it helps

Rgds

AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilymay

Hi AB,

Thanks for your reply

I was planning to attach 2 months of pay slips per year, looks like I will have to add more.

Did you specify your annual gross salary for current position held or for every position held in a company (should there be a promotion)? Would it be okay if I just state annual gross salary for my current position only - this will be supported by Tax Records



archit1910 said:


> Hi Lilymay,
> 
> You can share Salary / pay slips monthly showing the gross part less deductions for number of months.
> Also I shared on my experience letter my roles and responsibilities alongside with annual gross salary.
> If there's an increment, you can try for an appraisal letter or an email showing the rise of your salary from which date.
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Rgds
> 
> AB
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

henry.eub said:


> Anyone could help with my Assess outcome? I used my PhD in life science for the assessment and the qualification is highly relevant. As my PhD is paid so it counts as employment. but i got the outcome:
> 
> According to ANZSCO, a Life Science Technician identifies and collects living organisms and conducts field and laboratory studies in support of Life Scientists or Environmental Scientists. *Based on documentation submitted, you were involved in preparation of animal Ethics Application and surgical procedure. While you may have been undertaking some technician-level responsibilities, this does not appear to have been the main focus of your PhD candidature*. In addition the employment does not follow a qualification at the required level. Therefore the outcome of your skills assessment is negative.
> 
> any suggestions? reassess, appeal? many thanks!


Its clearly written that your Ph.D and the work you do is not in same field.
Appeal is something which I do not suggest, 
Reapply with related documents and if possible with an explanation why you should be considered ,how your studies are correlated with work etc


----------



## archit1910

archit1910 said:


> Hi Lilymay,
> 
> You can share Salary / pay slips monthly showing the gross part less deductions for number of months.
> Also I shared on my experience letter my roles and responsibilities alongside with annual gross salary.
> If there's an increment, you can try for an appraisal letter or an email showing the rise of your salary from which date.
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Rgds
> 
> AB
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


Hi I gave

In my case there were 2 companies
My previous job wasn't related but I shared 6 months of payslips of each job showing gross minus deductions.
Moreover, shared the increment letters of current job as they were received on company's letter head.

First job just used to increase pay and announce generally over emails that its been done so that I didnt give.
Usually payslips, ITR and Form 16 is enough. Try give them more as its better to prove your worth plus during visa process you'll probably have everything scanned and handy.

Hope this helps

AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilymay

Hi AB,

Noted on your explanation. Thanks a lot!



archit1910 said:


> Hi I gave
> 
> In my case there were 2 companies
> My previous job wasn't related but I shared 6 months of payslips of each job showing gross minus deductions.
> Moreover, shared the increment letters of current job as they were received on company's letter head.
> 
> First job just used to increase pay and announce generally over emails that its been done so that I didnt give.
> Usually payslips, ITR and Form 16 is enough. Try give them more as its better to prove your worth plus during visa process you'll probably have everything scanned and handy.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> AB
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arji

*Waiting!!!*

Hi
I have applied for VETASSESS skill assessment on April 11th, 2017....received a query on May 16th, 2017 asking for organisational chart of all previous employers, which I submitted the very next day...after that no response...the status shows "in progress"...Has someone submitted the application during that period and received any update?? I know they have TAT of 12 weeks but getting anxious....


----------



## archit1910

Arji said:


> Hi
> I have applied for VETASSESS skill assessment on April 11th, 2017....received a query on May 16th, 2017 asking for organisational chart of all previous employers, which I submitted the very next day...after that no response...the status shows "in progress"...Has someone submitted the application during that period and received any update?? I know they have TAT of 12 weeks but getting anxious....


Hi Arji,

They'll give it soon now, usually org chart is skipped by many applicants. Once you submit it at least you know you're file is been looked after.

It will state "In progress" till completion.

Best of luck ahead.

Hope it helps

Rgds
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arji

archit1910 said:


> Hi Arji,
> 
> They'll give it soon now, usually org chart is skipped by many applicants. Once you submit it at least you know you're file is been looked after.
> 
> It will state "In progress" till completion.
> 
> Best of luck ahead.
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Rgds
> AB
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk



Thanks AB!
I see they took 6 months to complete your process..


----------



## archit1910

Arji said:


> Thanks AB!
> I see they took 6 months to complete your process..


Yeah lol I wish my CO is not yours.. Almost 5 , pls dont add another 😂😂😂

I remember that my CO was the CO of few of others as well, all were delayed.

I hope n pray that she never touches any other case  

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arji

archit1910 said:


> Yeah lol I wish my CO is not yours.. Almost 5 , pls dont add another 😂😂😂
> 
> I remember that my CO was the CO of few of others as well, all were delayed.
> 
> I hope n pray that she never touches any other case
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


LOL...typo :nerd::nerd:
I wonder how you waited all these months 
My CO is David Wyatt...i guess.... as he is the one who sent me that email...from which states are you expecting sponsership??


----------



## archit1910

Arji said:


> LOL...typo :nerd::nerd:
> I wonder how you waited all these months
> My CO is David Wyatt...i guess.... as he is the one who sent me that email...from which states are you expecting sponsership??


Ok, mine was Pooja Sharma.. Dont ask mate, I almost gave up hope then we received an verification call to which my boss said, pls email.
Then again email came after a week to which we replied and received that recipent mailbox is full lol and then it came finally.

I'm crossing my fingers for South Australia hopefully, since it was the only state last year which opened 149212 so thats first priority followed by NT or whatever opens if SA doesn't open.



Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arji

archit1910 said:


> Ok, mine was Pooja Sharma.. Dont ask mate, I almost gave up hope then we received an verification call to which my boss said, pls email.
> Then again email came after a week to which we replied and received that recipent mailbox is full lol and then it came finally.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers for South Australia hopefully, since it was the only state last year which opened 149212 so thats first priority followed by NT or whatever opens if SA doesn't open.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


Omg..such a horrible boss.. good that you are going 

None of my seniors received any call or mail till now...although it is not absolutely mandatory that they will cross verify.. 

For my profile also, I will most probably get South Australia, as per previous year's analysis...but I heard the job opportunities are maximum in NSW...:croc: and cost of living lesser in SA...


----------



## archit1910

Arji said:


> Omg..such a horrible boss.. good that you are going
> 
> None of my seniors received any call or mail till now...although it is not absolutely mandatory that they will cross verify..
> 
> For my profile also, I will most probably get South Australia, as per previous year's analysis...but I heard the job opportunities are maximum in NSW...:croc: and cost of living lesser in SA...


Nah boss is cool I might have misinterpreted , my CO was actually trying to get too much over a call
Like stuff that HR can only answer..

Well yup, keep us updated and best of luck ahead

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

archit1910 said:


> Hi Arji,
> 
> They'll give it soon now, usually org chart is skipped by many applicants. Once you submit it at least you know you're file is been looked after.
> 
> It will state "In progress" till completion.
> 
> Best of luck ahead.
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Rgds
> AB
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk



Is organization chart required in Management Consultant occupation ?
Since there was no mandatory requirement, I didn't provided


----------



## archit1910

Achaldoshi said:


> Is organization chart required in Management Consultant occupation ?
> Since there was no mandatory requirement, I didn't provided


Usually in managerial positions they ask.
If they have asked you, its better to supply them at earliest to avoid delays.
If your company doesn't have a chart, you can get it signed on the letterhead that whom do you report and what positions report you.

Hope its helps 

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

archit1910 said:


> Usually in managerial positions they ask.
> If they have asked you, its better to supply them at earliest to avoid delays.
> If your company doesn't have a chart, you can get it signed on the letterhead that whom do you report and what positions report you.
> 
> Hope its helps
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


Thanks Archit,

another question, I have not given them name of reporting managers, instead have given name of senior position colleagues as it might risk my job and I am not sure if my occupation will get through.

Is it mandatory ? I have given in statutory declaration that I might fear for job.


----------



## archit1910

Achaldoshi said:


> Thanks Archit,
> 
> another question, I have not given them name of reporting managers, instead have given name of senior position colleagues as it might risk my job and I am not sure if my occupation will get through.
> 
> Is it mandatory ? I have given in statutory declaration that I might fear for job.


Not necessary to give names, one name shall do in the reference letter alongside with their phone no or visiting card or email to confirm the employment.
Usually they verify the last held or present employment or what's closely matched to your occupation.

My organization chart also had positions pointing aeros about reporting, so I highlighted my position with whom I report to and who sub report to me.

Good luck ahead, do share the good news soon 

Rgds
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## simaria_c

I am in same boat for Management Consultant, no worries as far as someone can verify your role and responsibilities. I did provide a draft of org chart. 

Do keep check on Tasmania as they'll relax some criteria for skilled immigration. Currently they have this occupation on TSOL

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi

simaria_c said:


> I am in same boat for Management Consultant, no worries as far as someone can verify your role and responsibilities. I did provide a draft of org chart.
> 
> Do keep check on Tasmania as they'll relax some criteria for skilled immigration. Currently they have this occupation on TSOL
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes, but they require either job offer or family member. Hope they will open for others post July 17. But I have submitted to assessment on 12th June 17, so looks like I will be late to apply by the time vetassess gives reply after 2-3 months


----------



## simaria_c

Achaldoshi said:


> Yes, but they require either job offer or family member. Hope they will open for others post July 17. But I have submitted to assessment on 12th June 17, so looks like I will be late to apply by the time vetassess gives reply after 2-3 months


They are relaxing job offer rule. That's why they were here in Mumbai promoting Tasmania. They are putting criteria similar to Canberra. You'll have to show vacancies and how you are eligible for those jobs through a statement. 

It's for 489. If they find the candidate to be high calibre then you'll get 190 invite. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vishal24

Hi i am so about to apply for skill assesment in for marketing specialist. I have done mba in marketing from sydney . I have three years experience of india as a marketing manager but that is pre qualification and i have one year of post qualification. I am working in canberra since last one year at the same post . I have got 69 in pte . I will be applying for marketing specialist 190 visa for canberra . Do you think i will have any problem?? Please help


----------



## jfperez05

Hey My Friends!! 

I've got positive skills assessment in the nominated occupation by VETASSESS but there's one job period that was not assessed as positive as it was considered not relevant to the nominated occupation. However, we consider otherwise. 

I e-mailed the assessment officer and he said I am free to submit a review including additional supporting documents and that it will be assessed by another assessment officer. I am planning to get detailed job description by formed team lead and/or director to support the review. My question is, does those letter require to be in a statutory declaration form or can they just be signed by them only?

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## simaria_c

jfperez05 said:


> Hey My Friends!!
> 
> I've got positive skills assessment in the nominated occupation by VETASSESS but there's one job period that was not assessed as positive as it was considered not relevant to the nominated occupation. However, we consider otherwise.
> 
> I e-mailed the assessment officer and he said I am free to submit a review including additional supporting documents and that it will be assessed by another assessment officer. I am planning to get detailed job description by formed team lead and/or director to support the review. My question is, does those letter require to be in a statutory declaration form or can they just be signed by them only?
> 
> Appreciate any advice.


Can it be given on letter head? Thats a preferred route. 

Else I would suggest Statutory declaration.


----------



## jfperez05

simaria_c said:


> Can it be given on letter head? Thats a preferred route.
> 
> Else I would suggest Statutory declaration.


Not possible. They no longer work for the organisation. HR and current management in that organisation are useless and will only provide basic job description, therefore we want to speak to former bosses and ask? Thanks for your answer.


----------



## simaria_c

jfperez05 said:


> Not possible. They no longer work for the organisation. HR and current management in that organisation are useless and will only provide basic job description, therefore we want to speak to former bosses and ask? Thanks for your answer.


In this situation go for SD and get it signed by former bosses


----------



## lilymay

Dear all,

I intend to submit my documents for skill assessment (Marketing Specialist), however, I have been told to hold on until the new list is out on 1 July 2017 - not sure what the implications are of submitting for skill assessment now.

Although 1 July is about a week away, I would like my documents to be processed soonest possible.

What do you guys reckon? Will there be significant changes to the list that may affect my skill assessment? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## NB

lilymay said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I intend to submit my documents for skill assessment (Marketing Specialist), however, I have been told to hold on until the new list is out on 1 July 2017 - not sure what the implications are of submitting for skill assessment now.
> 
> Although 1 July is about a week away, I would like my documents to be processed soonest possible.
> 
> What do you guys reckon? Will there be significant changes to the list that may affect my skill assessment?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


No one call tell with certainty 

The decision to proceed or wait is yours and yours alone

Cheers


----------



## archit1910

lilymay said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I intend to submit my documents for skill assessment (Marketing Specialist), however, I have been told to hold on until the new list is out on 1 July 2017 - not sure what the implications are of submitting for skill assessment now.
> 
> Although 1 July is about a week away, I would like my documents to be processed soonest possible.
> 
> What do you guys reckon? Will there be significant changes to the list that may affect my skill assessment?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


There's an intemation that there will be revisions in STSOL on 1 July. Maybe this is the reason youve been told to put it on hold for sometime .

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfperez05

archit1910 said:


> There's an intemation that there will be revisions in STSOL on 1 July. Maybe this is the reason youve been told to put it on hold for sometime .
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


I wonder this revision is based on what! on what changed since two months ago only?? Whatever changed they needed to make on the STSOL was done on 19th of April. I highly doubt there would be any occupation removed from 1st of July. What is is true for certain is that from 1st of July, the STSOL will be revised every 6 months, so I would expect a change in December 2017 or January 2018. That's just my humble opinion based on recent changes.


----------



## archit1910

jfperez05 said:


> I wonder this revision is based on what! on what changed since two months ago only?? Whatever changed they needed to make on the STSOL was done on 19th of April. I highly doubt there would be any occupation removed from 1st of July. What is is true for certain is that from 1st of July, the STSOL will be revised every 6 months, so I would expect a change in December 2017 or January 2018. That's just my humble opinion based on recent changes.


Fingers crossed buddy, here's a link that's giving me nightmares

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/2456

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilymay

I share the same thoughts as jfperez05. It makes me wonder what else do they plan to change seeing that the major change was announced just 2 months ago.

@archit1910

And now I will have nightmares too from reading that link


----------



## archit1910

lilymay said:


> I share the same thoughts as jfperez05. It makes me wonder what else do they plan to change seeing that the major change was announced just 2 months ago.
> 
> @archit1910
> 
> And now I will have nightmares too from reading that link


Yup me traveling in the same boat of insanity and impatience especially after getting my vetassess done in 5 months and being ripped off by agents 😣😣

Now this, I guess luck favors the brave..

Let's hope for the best n have faith  

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saabsingh

*Need an advice*

Hi All,
Unfortunately got negative assessment this week as a MOTEL MANAGER.Recommended me to lodge an application as a CUSTOMER SERVICE MANAGER.I already lodged assessment on Friday 23rd June 2017.For last application I waited almost 5 months to be finalized.However, my query is second time again I need to wait that long and what are the options for CUSTOMER SERVICE MANAGER.If anyone having an answer please post.It would be a great help for me.I am really worriedeep:
Many Thanks in Advance !!!!!


----------



## archit1910

Saabsingh said:


> Hi All,
> Unfortunately got negative assessment this week as a MOTEL MANAGER.Recommended me to lodge an application as a CUSTOMER SERVICE MANAGER.I already lodged assessment on Friday 23rd June 2017.For last application I waited almost 5 months to be finalized.However, my query is second time again I need to wait that long and what are the options for CUSTOMER SERVICE MANAGER.If anyone having an answer please post.It would be a great help for me.I am really worriedeep:
> Many Thanks in Advance !!!!!


Sorry to hear that buddy, but if they said to lodge as CSM at least the next time they can't deny it.

Although, if you'll file a new skill assessment it'll be started fresh which means the wait part will be a nightmare, but again it'll depend on the case officer, some people who filed almost with me received in 5-6 weeks and I had 5 months.

Think carefully and be patient, dont make a rash decision is all I can say, been through the same :/

Rgds
Archit



Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saabsingh

Thanks for your advise 👍Helps a lot


----------



## Saabsingh

*Customer Service Manager opening States*

Anyone having idea which states are going to open for CSM ??


----------



## archit1910

Saabsingh said:


> Anyone having idea which states are going to open for CSM ??


Year 16/17 started with Adelaide SA later followed by Tasmania and Northern territory with some conditions.

17/18 mystery 🙁

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arji

My CO has contacted two of my previous employers for reference check last week...hoping to get some response soon...fingers crossed...
Has anyone received anything this week??


----------



## Arji

*Waiting!!*

Does anyone know how much time it takes for VETASSESS to give outcome after reference check??


----------



## Achaldoshi

*Will case officer notify me before contacting employers ?*

I have submitted all documents to vetassess. Though I have submitted all contact numbers, I dont want to distrurb my previous bosses too early. Will they notify me before contacting them ? I can explain them the process and explain the same


----------



## american_desi

Arji said:


> Does anyone know how much time it takes for VETASSESS to give outcome after reference check??


Although i personally don't have experience with VETASSESS(i need to get assessment from ACS),....but it seems like all the agencies are waiting for new skilled list announcement on July 1 before they declare any results....it is also mentioned in VETASSESS website...Please check

So if your occupation code is still in the list, the earliest you can expect a response would be first week of July...

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration

***********************************

1 July 2017 – Strategic Skills Lists Reforms

Following the visa reform changes announced by the Australian Government in April 2017, VETASSESS anticipates further changes on 1 July to the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) and Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL). We recommend that you take this into consideration when lodging any new applications. 

While VETASSESS continues to receive skills assessment applications, any new application for General Professional Occupations lodged from now will not be finalised before 1 July 2017. 

Please be advised that the anticipation of changes to the occupation lists will not be considered a valid reason for urgency.

***********************************


----------



## Saabsingh

american_desi said:


> Although i personally don't have experience with VETASSESS(i need to get assessment from ACS),....but it seems like all the agencies are waiting for new skilled list announcement on July 1 before they declare any results....it is also mentioned in VETASSESS website...Please check
> 
> So if your occupation code is still in the list, the earliest you can expect a response would be first week of July...
> 
> https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration
> 
> ***********************************
> 
> 1 July 2017 – Strategic Skills Lists Reforms
> 
> Following the visa reform changes announced by the Australian Government in April 2017, VETASSESS anticipates further changes on 1 July to the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) and Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL). We recommend that you take this into consideration when lodging any new applications.
> 
> While VETASSESS continues to receive skills assessment applications, any new application for General Professional Occupations lodged from now will not be finalised before 1 July 2017.
> 
> Please be advised that the anticipation of changes to the occupation lists will not be considered a valid reason for urgency.
> 
> ***********************************


Hey 
If you get employer check call then within 2-3 days then would finalised your application and we could be able to check online portal in 48 hours(needs result to be updated).Good luck 👍


----------



## Arji

Achaldoshi said:


> I have submitted all documents to vetassess. Though I have submitted all contact numbers, I dont want to distrurb my previous bosses too early. Will they notify me before contacting them ? I can explain them the process and explain the same


No. Your CO will not inform you before calling..its better to keep your bosses informed...


----------



## Arji

Saabsingh said:


> Hey
> If you get employer check call then within 2-3 days then would finalised your application and we could be able to check online portal in 48 hours(needs result to be updated).Good luck 👍


Thank you Saabsingh!!


----------



## Arji

american_desi said:


> Although i personally don't have experience with VETASSESS(i need to get assessment from ACS),....but it seems like all the agencies are waiting for new skilled list announcement on July 1 before they declare any results....it is also mentioned in VETASSESS website...Please check
> 
> So if your occupation code is still in the list, the earliest you can expect a response would be first week of July...
> 
> https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration
> 
> ***********************************
> 
> 1 July 2017 – Strategic Skills Lists Reforms
> 
> Following the visa reform changes announced by the Australian Government in April 2017, VETASSESS anticipates further changes on 1 July to the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) and Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL). We recommend that you take this into consideration when lodging any new applications.
> 
> While VETASSESS continues to receive skills assessment applications, any new application for General Professional Occupations lodged from now will not be finalised before 1 July 2017.
> 
> Please be advised that the anticipation of changes to the occupation lists will not be considered a valid reason for urgency.
> 
> ***********************************


Thanks!
That was helpful...


----------



## Arji

My current employer has also received verification call today...My CO has called all my employers..I don't know why he is verifying each and everyone of them...and one weird thing was he asked my current employer what my height and weight is


----------



## serako

Arji said:


> My current employer has also received verification call today...My CO has called all my employers..I don't know why he is verifying each and everyone of them...and one weird thing was he asked my current employer what my height and weight is




It is an awkward question indeed


sivas


----------



## A-K

Arji said:


> My current employer has also received verification call today...My CO has called all my employers..I don't know why he is verifying each and everyone of them...and one weird thing was he asked my current employer what my height and weight is


This is strange  

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Arji said:


> My current employer has also received verification call today...My CO has called all my employers..I don't know why he is verifying each and everyone of them...and one weird thing was he asked my current employer what my height and weight is


I think it was a prank call

Cheers


----------



## A-K

Arji said:


> My current employer has also received verification call today...My CO has called all my employers..I don't know why he is verifying each and everyone of them...and one weird thing was he asked my current employer what my height and weight is


Also ur CO does not call. Its the local immigration office.

Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saabsingh

*Expected States open for CSM in July 2017*

Hi all,
Please if somebody having assessment for customer service manager and they are looking for state nomination in this year in July , it's my humble request to update on this forum as well. Could you recommend me how to check the state nomination eligibility mean what website would be helpful??
Really worried because vetassess application still under consideration 

Many many thanks in advance 🙏


----------



## Arji

A-K said:


> Also ur CO does not call. Its the local immigration office.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800F using Tapatalk


But the call was from Australia number..


----------



## Arji

newbienz said:


> I think it was a prank call
> 
> Cheers


Can't be...not many people are aware of this..and the call was from Australian number...


----------



## archit1910

Saabsingh said:


> Hi all,
> Please if somebody having assessment for customer service manager and they are looking for state nomination in this year in July , it's my humble request to update on this forum as well. Could you recommend me how to check the state nomination eligibility mean what website would be helpful??
> Really worried because vetassess application still under consideration
> 
> Many many thanks in advance 🙏


Hey,

You'll have to check Anzsco webpage
Link ( anzsco.com/search) put your code, it'll show the list of states opening the occupation.
Then browse those state websites on google for their nomination criteria.
Last year only South Australia opened 489 visa (4 July to 19 March) and then it went to high points category/ supplementary list.
In May'17 Northern territory and Tasmania opened but with restrictions for overseas candidates.

Hopefully, this year CSM remains in the list and SA opens up 
Amen

Hope it helps 

Rgds
Archit


Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## oppurtunity.req

Saabsingh said:


> Hi all,
> Please if somebody having assessment for customer service manager and they are looking for state nomination in this year in July , it's my humble request to update on this forum as well. Could you recommend me how to check the state nomination eligibility mean what website would be helpful??
> Really worried because vetassess application still under consideration
> 
> Many many thanks in advance &#55357;&#56911;


How long is it been that you have applied for skill assessment? 

Best wishes..


----------



## Saabsingh

Thanks for your help first 🙏
I applied last Friday but allocate my CO yesterday and asked for some documents. Let's see . Hope for the best. Already got -Ve assessment result in Motel Manager. So this time very critical for me.
Thanks 🙏


----------



## simaria_c

simaria_c said:


> They are relaxing job offer rule. That's why they were here in Mumbai promoting Tasmania. They are putting criteria similar to Canberra. You'll have to show vacancies and how you are eligible for those jobs through a statement.
> 
> It's for 489. If they find the candidate to be high calibre then you'll get 190 invite.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


This is now a fact.  - My original update dated 20th June

Tasmania has relaxed 489 Visa conditions and you no longer need a Job offer. 

https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_regional

Click on Nomination Criteria and check Category 3A


----------



## Moazbhojani

I have a BSc and MSc degree in finance and economics and is currently working as Business Analyst for a leading bank.

I am working as Business Analyst (non-ICT).

Can anyone recommend where to get my skil assessed? I am little confused with the whole process. Any help or direction would be great,


----------



## Maus

roninquick said:


> Hi Yorkiefamily,
> 
> I applied to Vetassess on 1st Nov'12, they received my documents on 9th Nov'12.. and i got my assessment on 11th Jan'13.. at times u need to push these guys.. i marked a mail to them on 8th Jan'13 asking about the status of my application..all i got was a default reply..but then to my surprise i got the confirmation about assessment on mail on 11th Jan'13..
> 
> Let me know if u need any other support.
> 
> 
> ____________
> 149212 - Customer Service Manager, VETASSESS applied: 01-Nov-12 VETASSESS +ve 11-JAN-13, IELTS L:8.5, R: 8, W: 7, S: 8;


Hello 
What type of qualification do you have for that?
Thanks 
Maus

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## loklok

hey guys, I have submitted my documents 6 months ago with VETASSESS, my case officer ask for an outstanding documents and I reply him shortly, But no response since that. is this normal?? and should i do any recommended action??


----------



## vutla9992

loklok said:


> hey guys, I have submitted my documents 6 months ago with VETASSESS, my case officer ask for an outstanding documents and I reply him shortly, But no response since that. is this normal?? and should i do any recommended action??



6 months is very long, keep on contacting them, what is your occupation?


----------



## Romeoprexx

guys will SA nominate someone with 60 points in total plus the 10 points from state nominee for 489


----------



## archit1910

Romeoprexx said:


> guys will SA nominate someone with 60 points in total plus the 10 points from state nominee for 489


Yes, as long as you fulfill the nomination criteria related to your occupation means if no special conditions mentioned . (For eg some occupations have criteria of min 70 pts etc, some need work exp)
Usually, they look for positive skill assessment, 12 months of exp counted in skill assessment, English test result as per the nominated occupation 

Hope it helps 

Rgds

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Romeoprexx

archit1910 said:


> Yes, as long as you fulfill the nomination criteria related to your occupation means if no special conditions mentioned . (For eg some occupations have criteria of min 70 pts etc, some need work exp)
> Usually, they look for positive skill assessment, 12 months of exp counted in skill assessment, English test result as per the nominated occupation
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk



Thanks this is very helpful i will apply right away....


----------



## PhGhaddar

*dear grath*



grath99 said:


> Hi Friends, my application got acknowledged from VET on 12/02/14. My occupation 225311 (public relations professional) was in open category in ACT till the new list came, now its in limited category. I have done by bachelors in Law (3 yrs) and masters in mass communication and journalism.. As such for public relations i dont think so there are any particular degree course in India and i hope my degree will be accepted for the respective job profile and fetch me qualification points for the same (I fall in Category B - ).
> 
> Also if you can answer me if i get +ve outcomes then while applying for SS wud there be any drawback if i dont complete 3 yrs of Work Ex... At present I have total 2.2 yrs work ex.



Hi Grath, wow your post is 4 years old now, 
I am planning to apply for Vetassess as public relations professional,but my qualidication is pharmacy however i work as public relations for 5 years now.
What do you think, would vetassess approve my qualification ?
I am afraid to lose this chance of choosing the occupation with my qualification


----------



## loklok

vutla9992 said:


> 6 months is very long, keep on contacting them, what is your occupation?


I contact my case officer but I did not receive any reply


----------



## lilymay

loklok said:


> I contact my case officer but I did not receive any reply


Give them a call from 3 - 5 pm AEST. They are nice people and will help you with your queries.


----------



## Romeoprexx

can i apply for two different sate nomination for 489 at the same time  NT takes like 10 weeks for nomination smh


----------



## crisp

Hi Guys

Just wondering if i can apply for two different ANZSCO codes (Construction Project Manager & Project Builder) at the same time?


----------



## donjack

crisp said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just wondering if i can apply for two different ANZSCO codes (Construction Project Manager & Project Builder) at the same time?


Both are under Construction Managers, therefore, you cannot apply for both at the same time.


----------



## shivam7106

Romeoprexx said:


> can i apply for two different sate nomination for 489 at the same time  NT takes like 10 weeks for nomination smh


Hi,

Yes you can.

Just make two different email ids for each


----------



## shunamite

My husband applied for Vetassess assessment in July 2016 , as Civil Engg technician , as suggested by the agent , as although he is a PM he has no degree , but 4 year advanced diploma, 

the assessment came out negative saying job description does not match the code applied for .



We submitted reassessment without checking if we need to change the code, we changed the job description and reapplied , in October 2016 reassessment came negative, they called the wrong person in the company who said my husband works as a project manager.



So since PR was not an option now , he has also turned 40 so cannot get enough points , he found a job and the employer was ready to sponsor him on 457 visa.

The employer got his sponsorship renewed, just before he could submit the documents the announced was made that 457 has be abolished.



We got in touch with Vetassess, they said that if he appeals under Civil Engg Tech , the decision may not be in his favour, and have suggested to apply under a different code - Building associate.



Now so much time has passed by the Employer is also hesitant to apply with new rules coming in.



So basically we are left on our own to figure this out.



We were working on the Building associate job description, when my husband got terminated. Leaving us with no one to sign his experience paper.

Situation in the company is not very good so no one wants to take any responsibilities.

The boss who had signed his original letter , has resigned and left the country.



Now presently my husband has been called back to work , but only temporarily for a month, if the current boss agrees to sign his document , which my husband thinks is highly unlikely.

by the time Vetassess calls back to check on his employment , he will not have a job.


We are trying very hard to make this work, don't know what else can be done.

Its been a year since we are still stuck at our first step with assessment.

Appreciate if you'll can advise us. 

Thanks and God bless,


----------



## Saabsingh

Hello everyone,
I want to submit organisational chart. Please help me it should contain only titles/positions or else person's name as well with position and their duties as well. Bit complicated. Please help if someone has done so far.
Thanks &#55357;&#56911; 
Because I have an organisation structure with position titles not with referred names. I left job 2 years back. Don't know how to submit &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Saabsingh said:


> Hello everyone,
> I want to submit organisational chart. Please help me it should contain only titles/positions or else person's name as well with position and their duties as well. Bit complicated. Please help if someone has done so far.
> Thanks &#55357;&#56911;
> Because I have an organisation structure with position titles not with referred names. I left job 2 years back. Don't know how to submit &#55357;&#56911;




U just have to provide the organisational chart with designation..names n responsibilities are not required.

Best Wishes


----------



## Saabsingh

Please mention me How could I declare at declaration form. Shoud it be certified of signed by some of my senior??
Thanks in advance &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## Saabsingh

*Thanks opportunityreq*

Thanks a lot 
Please mention me How could I declare at declaration form. Shoud it be certified of signed by some of my senior??
Thanks in advance 🙏


----------



## oppurtunityreq

Saabsingh said:


> Thanks a lot
> Please mention me How could I declare at declaration form. Shoud it be certified of signed by some of my senior??
> Thanks in advance 🙏



It would be great if you can manage to get the organisational chart on company letter head or signed by HR/reporting manager...

Best Wishes ..


----------



## Saabsingh

Hey Thanks for your lovely suggestion.
But I got an issue with that chart. Boss moved permanently back to Canada. So couldn't contact him so that's why other senior going to signed it on declaration form.
Thanks


----------



## gabbar

hi guys.. is it just a mutual discussion forum? or someone expert is available here?


----------



## gabbar

i was told i can PM to any one unless i have posted 5 posts. i couldnt understand the logic behind that?


----------



## NB

gabbar said:


> so this is the last msg, hopefully will get an access to ask someone.


Ask on the main board
I don't think the member would be very happy if you PM him

Cheers


----------



## kaju

gabbar said:


> i was told i can PM to any one unless i have posted 5 posts. i couldnt understand the logic behind that?


It helps us keep spammers (and there are plenty of them) off the forum, before they get access to the PM system.

Making nonsense or other "filling" posts just to raise a new member's post count is also not acceptable - this is a classic thing than spammers do. Those posts will be deleted. 

Moderators (who are all volunteers and are unpaid) can't magically divine the intent of all posters - so we do our best to protect our members.


----------



## Romeoprexx

Hello guys does DIBP still accept IELTS academic


----------



## kashifabbas

*Change of occupation with Vetassess*

Hi,
If anyone could share his/her experience about the change of occupation with Vetassess from 234211 Chemist to 311411 Chemistry Technician with same documentation produced for Chemist? What are the chances of success?


----------



## codongdem

Tunai said:


> Seniors, finally after a long wait on Vetasses, I got a positive assessment on ANZSCO transport company manager ( timeline 24/11/2015 to 25/2/2016). My 5 years experience was cut to 4 years
> 
> I have lodged my EOI and scored 55 points after selecting state nomination, CAN I USE MY 5 YEARS EXPERIENCE OR AM COMPELLED TO USE WHAT VETASSES ADVICED( to get 60 points).Though I have an option of retaking IELTS for at least 10points.
> 
> PLEASE ADVICE.


Hi Tunai, I am considering assessment of the same skill, may I ask something: you need to be a MANAGER to apply for this skill assessment, right? How about the years when you were not a manager, but working in the same field? Are they counted in the number of year of experience?

And how do we define a manager? The one who owns the company, or the one in charge of a department within a company? Or just a team leader?

Thank you very much.


----------



## BS1982

Hi All,

Please help me...

Job Code - 139914 Quality Assurance Manager
VetAssess Applied - 17 Dec 2016 (With Docs till 30th Sep 2016)
VetAssess Outcome - Positive 14 Feb 2017

Issue - My agent(So called..Mara Certified) informed me that I have received positive assessment but didn't inform me about the Experience years assessed positive. At that time, I didn't have any knowledge of these things.

Few days later, he shared the outcome with me.. I was surprised to that vetassess only approved 2.9Yrs of experience out of my 11 years of total experience.

I have all relevant experience, being only into quality assurance domain.

Education - B.com

Below is my career summary-

Company 1 - 28 Sep 2005 - 4 Nov 2008 - Senior QA, Lead QA

Company 2 - 10 Nov 2008 - 31 Oct 2010 - Senior Ex - QA

Company 3 - 16 Dec 2016 - 30 Sep 2016 - Assistant Manager to Senior Manager - Quality

So, it's quality management experience.

Above three company details were shared with detailed roles and responsibilities on company letter heads, salary slips, promotion/appraisal letters, tax certificates.

VetAssess Outcome - 

Qualification - Bachelor of Commerce in 2003 by Panjab University, India is assessed as comparable to AQF bachelor degree.

Field is of study commerce is not relevant.

Employment assessed -
1. Assistant Mgr./Deputy Mgr Quality - Company 3, (12/2011 to 11/2013)
2. Deputy Mgr/Mgr/Sr. Mgr Quality - Company 3, (12/2013 to 10/2016)

The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.

Points Test Advice -

Date Deemed Skilled - 12/2013

Number of years assessed positive - 2.9yrs (till 30th Sep 2016)

*The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in calculation as the tasks undertaken are not closely related.

1. Company 1 - From 12/2006 to 11/2008
2. Company 2 - From 11/2008 to 10/2010
3. Company 3 - From 12/2010 to 11/2013

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Issues - My roles and responsibilities are same in all 3 experience letters of the previous companies with slight change of language only. So their point that roles and responsibilities don't match with ANZSCO stands incorrect.

I have got my skills assesses till 30 Sep 2016 (company 3) which I left on 31 Dec 2016 as the company is under liquidation and didn't release the salaries from June 2016 to Dec 2016.. but relieving letter is their and liquidation court case details are available on internet.

I was unemployed for 6 months jan-jun 2017 and joined a new company on 3rd july as Sr Mgr - QA.

Now, I need min 5 points to apply for 190 visa.

Please suggest, what should be done now.. should i go for a new assessment and request vetassess to consider my complete 11 yrs experience.

Please confirm.. what should i do.. From now I am going to handle the process myself.
Removed the GREAT MARA AGENT


----------



## Sha1472

BS1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me...
> 
> Job Code - 139914 Quality Assurance Manager
> VetAssess Applied - 17 Dec 2016 (With Docs till 30th Sep 2016)
> VetAssess Outcome - Positive 14 Feb 2017
> 
> Issue - My agent(So called..Mara Certified) informed me that I have received positive assessment but didn't inform me about the Experience years assessed positive. At that time, I didn't have any knowledge of these things.
> 
> Few days later, he shared the outcome with me.. I was surprised to that vetassess only approved 2.9Yrs of experience out of my 11 years of total experience.
> 
> I have all relevant experience, being only into quality assurance domain.
> 
> Education - B.com
> 
> Below is my career summary-
> 
> Company 1 - 28 Sep 2005 - 4 Nov 2008 - Senior QA, Lead QA
> 
> Company 2 - 10 Nov 2008 - 31 Oct 2010 - Senior Ex - QA
> 
> Company 3 - 16 Dec 2016 - 30 Sep 2016 - Assistant Manager to Senior Manager - Quality
> 
> So, it's quality management experience.
> 
> Above three company details were shared with detailed roles and responsibilities on company letter heads, salary slips, promotion/appraisal letters, tax certificates.
> 
> VetAssess Outcome -
> 
> Qualification - Bachelor of Commerce in 2003 by Panjab University, India is assessed as comparable to AQF bachelor degree.
> 
> Field is of study commerce is not relevant.
> 
> Employment assessed -
> 1. Assistant Mgr./Deputy Mgr Quality - Company 3, (12/2011 to 11/2013)
> 2. Deputy Mgr/Mgr/Sr. Mgr Quality - Company 3, (12/2013 to 10/2016)
> 
> The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
> 
> Points Test Advice -
> 
> Date Deemed Skilled - 12/2013
> 
> Number of years assessed positive - 2.9yrs (till 30th Sep 2016)
> 
> *The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in calculation as the tasks undertaken are not closely related.
> 
> 1. Company 1 - From 12/2006 to 11/2008
> 2. Company 2 - From 11/2008 to 10/2010
> 3. Company 3 - From 12/2010 to 11/2013
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Issues - My roles and responsibilities are same in all 3 experience letters of the previous companies with slight change of language only. So their point that roles and responsibilities don't match with ANZSCO stands incorrect.
> 
> I have got my skills assesses till 30 Sep 2016 (company 3) which I left on 31 Dec 2016 as the company is under liquidation and didn't release the salaries from June 2016 to Dec 2016.. but relieving letter is their and liquidation court case details are available on internet.
> 
> I was unemployed for 6 months jan-jun 2017 and joined a new company on 3rd july as Sr Mgr - QA.
> 
> Now, I need min 5 points to apply for 190 visa.
> 
> Please suggest, what should be done now.. should i go for a new assessment and request vetassess to consider my complete 11 yrs experience.
> 
> Please confirm.. what should i do.. From now I am going to handle the process myself.
> Removed the GREAT MARA AGENT




Well it happened with me too, vettassess assessed my work exp only 2.8 out of 8yrs exp. and I had to wait for four months to claim 5 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BS1982

Sha1472 said:


> Well it happened with me too, vettassess assessed my work exp only 2.8 out of 8yrs exp. and I had to wait for four months to claim 5 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have completed 3yrs on 31 Dec 2016 but the issue is with the period June 2016-Dec 2016) in which we were not paid the salaries(not paid till date and I know it will never come as the issue is in Delhi Highcourt now)

Will DIBP consider this period as a valid experience(as only paid employment is considered? 

But it was not employees fault, it was all due to board of directors (like kingfisher issue)
.. will they consider it. I have the relieving letter and Experience letter. I dont have Fnf statement and last 6 months salary slips and tax statement.


----------



## Sha1472

BS1982 said:


> I have completed 3yrs on 31 Dec 2016 but the issue is with the period June 2016-Dec 2016) in which we were not paid the salaries(not paid till date and I know it will never come as the issue is in Delhi Highcourt now)
> 
> 
> 
> Will DIBP consider this period as a valid experience(as only paid employment is considered?
> 
> 
> 
> But it was not employees fault, it was all due to board of directors (like kingfisher issue)
> 
> .. will they consider it. I have the relieving letter and Experience letter. I dont have Fnf statement and last 6 months salary slips and tax statement.




You need to mention in your draft when you send them an email and do not forget to attach all website links which provides relative information to understand your problem, they should consider it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BS1982

Sha1472 said:


> You need to mention in your draft when you send them an email and do not forget to attach all website links which provides relative information to understand your problem, they should consider it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Which draft... please confirm.


----------



## Sha1472

BS1982 said:


> Which draft... please confirm.




I mean just email to the DIBP,VETASSESS and the state where you're planning to go, write an email in good English or get the help of any expert and just send them they will let you know what can be done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vutla9992

kashifabbas said:


> Hi,
> If anyone could share his/her experience about the change of occupation with Vetassess from 234211 Chemist to 311411 Chemistry Technician with same documentation produced for Chemist? What are the chances of success?



Yes, you can apply for that occupation, if you have any doubts better to go VETASSESS advisory service first before full assessment, they will advice you properly.


----------



## utchey

Hello everyone,

Has anyone assessed as an Insurance Agent and got positive outcome? i also want to know how long it took to finalize the decision and also, if vetassess contacted your organization.

Am planning on re assess again since Insurance broker is no longer open for state sponsorship in NT and limited job for Tasmania.


----------



## abrao115

Hi Guys,

Any idea about current VETASSESS processing time.

Thanks & Regards,
Rao.


----------



## XyphDryne

Hi Abrao, in my case I got a phone call after, say 3-4 weeks after submission. A 20 minutes interview on the phone (I just was asked to describe my jobs) and one week later I got the assessment. So, went very well in my case (marketing specialist). Okay, it is completely useless now after the adaptions, but hey...I supported the Australian economy.


----------



## abrao115

XyphDryne said:


> Hi Abrao, in my case I got a phone call after, say 3-4 weeks after submission. A 20 minutes interview on the phone (I just was asked to describe my jobs) and one week later I got the assessment. So, went very well in my case (marketing specialist). Okay, it is completely useless now after the adaptions, but hey...I supported the Australian economy.


Hi Mate,

Thank you very much for your information.

I really did not know, they are conducting interviews in recent days.

I highly appreciate your information about their interview.

Now I will prepare for the interview for safe side.

By the way my NOC is Cartographer.

Thanks & Regards,
Abrao.


----------



## akanifiok

*Hl FRIENDS*

please can I see a sample of statement of service for vetassess assessment?

Thanks


----------



## XyphDryne

Well, I guess the interviews (if conducted anyway) might differ greatly. Maybe not, no clue. In my case at least I can say that they didn´t ask anything I struggled with. Even though I was nervous. When they called, I was still half aslepp (6.30 in the morning), but the questions were all very standard. My tasks, if I am in charge of a team or not..stuff like that. And they didn´t call anyone else frm my current or former company to verifiy.

Anyway, good luck with your assessment and everything else from there on!


----------



## akanifiok

Thanks


----------



## Vishal24

XyphDryne said:


> Well, I guess the interviews (if conducted anyway) might differ greatly. Maybe not, no clue. In my case at least I can say that they didn´t ask anything I struggled with. Even though I was nervous. When they called, I was still half aslepp (6.30 in the morning), but the questions were all very standard. My tasks, if I am in charge of a team or not..stuff like that. And they didn´t call anyone else frm my current or former company to verifiy.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with your assessment and everything else from there on!



I also got a call but it lasted only 3-5 minutes but as my studies and work experience both are from australia so does that make any difference?


----------



## Guest

inbox me. i can help you.


----------



## codongdem

Hi guys,

Could you please guide me: I have a BA in 2008, I have been employed since then. During the period, I took a Master course of 2 years and got my Master Degree in 2015. Both BA and master are in the same field.

So how do Vetassess consider my post-qualification employment? From 2008 or from 2015


----------



## NOMADINAU

My wife is a homeo doctor and is it possible to apply for 2519 vet assessment???


----------



## rohitarora14

Hello Friends,

I have recently submitted my papers for skill assessment under job code 149311 and I'm a bit nervous about the verification call from vetasses.

Just want some help, in terms of question Vetassess authority ask. Anyone here experienced verification call recently? Please share your experience and question they asked.

Thanks in advance 

149311 Event& conference organizer
22/07/2017 skill assessment paper submitted


----------



## Saabsingh

Hello all,
How long vetassess taking for general occupations(not fast priorities applications) in these days.
Please guide who took vetassess skill assessment recently.
Thanks in advance &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## loklok

Saabsingh said:


> Hello all,
> How long vetassess taking for general occupations(not fast priorities applications) in these days.
> Please guide who took vetassess skill assessment recently.
> Thanks in advance &#55357;&#56911;


normally 3 months. mine took 6 months and keep counting 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel

Does any one did VETESSESS assessment alone without the help of an agent?


----------



## commie_rick

priyasanuel said:


> Does any one did VETESSESS assessment alone without the help of an agent?


reporting in.


----------



## priyasanuel

commie_rick said:


> reporting in.


Is it advisable to do alone?

Any tutorial videos available?

Please advice


----------



## JD3006

priyasanuel said:


> Is it advisable to do alone?
> 
> Any tutorial videos available?
> 
> Please advice


I did mine by myself. to be honest if there missing a document they just call and ask you to supply it just like a agency would.. your paying for a middle man to pass an email you would just get yourself. 

I recently had mine assessed and passed code 212314 

you just need to make sure you have every bit of documentation possible for the assessment. they have a list on their website of what you will need. 

If like me you might be self employed.. thats more evidence needed. 3years or so. I gave them 8-9 years evidence I might of given too much but I've been assessed for 8 years so thats good for future job applications and also your EOI 

I needed to supply - 
birth certificate
identity
school evidence 
university degree along with transcript of models
business name registration
tax returns
letter from accountants here and from uk
letter from UK tax office
invoices
bank statements
work contracts
references
statement of services
examples of work
statutory declaration
- and I'm sure I'm forgetting something - 

basically you have to supply all this to vetasses.. no point suppling to an agency to do it for you and pay them for the privilege. 

its not that hard, just make sure you have it all. 

hope that helps


----------



## priyasanuel

JD3006 said:


> I did mine by myself. to be honest if there missing a document they just call and ask you to supply it just like a agency would.. your paying for a middle man to pass an email you would just get yourself.
> 
> I recently had mine assessed and passed code 212314
> 
> you just need to make sure you have every bit of documentation possible for the assessment. they have a list on their website of what you will need.
> 
> If like me you might be self employed.. thats more evidence needed. 3years or so. I gave them 8-9 years evidence I might of given too much but I've been assessed for 8 years so thats good for future job applications and also your EOI
> 
> I needed to supply -
> birth certificate
> identity
> school evidence
> university degree along with transcript of models
> business name registration
> tax returns
> letter from accountants here and from uk
> letter from UK tax office
> invoices
> bank statements
> work contracts
> references
> statement of services
> examples of work
> statutory declaration
> - and I'm sure I'm forgetting something -
> 
> basically you have to supply all this to vetasses.. no point suppling to an agency to do it for you and pay them for the privilege.
> 
> its not that hard, just make sure you have it all.
> 
> hope that helps



Thanks man for this detailed reply.
Now I am confident to it alone.
Now I am in the process of collecting documents and planning to do VETESSESS priority processing. So I must be accurate in submitting the documents.


Thanks man for your support.


----------



## JD3006

priyasanuel said:


> Thanks man for this detailed reply.
> Now I am confident to it alone.
> Now I am in the process of collecting documents and planning to do VETESSESS priority processing. So I must be accurate in submitting the documents.
> 
> 
> Thanks man for your support.


no problem glad I could help, they are pretty good to just call them up and talk over the phone. 

not sure what state your in but I know the Melbourne office, you can't call to speak to an advisor for a specific skill till after 2pm. I think they just answer general questions 9am-2pm and do appear work.


----------



## priyasanuel

JD3006 said:


> no problem glad I could help, they are pretty good to just call them up and talk over the phone.
> 
> not sure what state your in but I know the Melbourne office, you can't call to speak to an advisor for a specific skill till after 2pm. I think they just answer general questions 9am-2pm and do appear work.




Thank you so much for the info.

I am applying from India.

By the way whats your status of application?

Which position you have applied.


----------



## JD3006

priyasanuel said:


> Thank you so much for the info.
> 
> I am applying from India.
> 
> By the way whats your status of application?
> 
> Which position you have applied.


My EOI went in on the 4th and awaiting invite, I've heard it can be 20 days ? but not sure. 

I'm applying under Ansco 212314 film and video editor. 

my vetasses was successful and completed in just over 1 month. 

with an EOI score of 70/60


----------



## priyasanuel

JD3006 said:


> My EOI went in on the 4th and awaiting invite, I've heard it can be 20 days ? but not sure.
> 
> I'm applying under Ansco 212314 film and video editor.
> 
> my vetasses was successful and completed in just over 1 month.
> 
> with an EOI score of 70/60


All the best man!!


----------



## Saabsingh

Hello everyone,
Please could anyone help me in organisation chart. It's already made but I am not sure how could I represent my position in chart. Please if someone having format how to represent all the titles in chart,please tell me or could send me by message.
It would be great help. Really upset...no idea
Thanks in advance &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## dhanya

kashifabbas said:


> Hi,
> If anyone could share his/her experience about the change of occupation with Vetassess from 234211 Chemist to 311411 Chemistry Technician with same documentation produced for Chemist? What are the chances of success?


hi kashifabbas,
Did you changed your occupation, You got positive. please let me know,
i am also need to change chemist to chemistry technician.


----------



## priyasanuel

Dear all,

Is there any one got invited for 312211(Civil Engineering Draft Person)?
In ANSCO description, it is mentioned as Registration or licensing is required.

I would like to know what is this Registration or License?
Is this registration or license is from Australia or home country?
Is this mandatory? 

Please Advice.


----------



## Saabsingh

Hi all,
I received a call of my CO just now. Please anyone having any idea after interview how long vetassess take to finalise my application. Share who got their decision after interview.
Thanks in advance &#55357;&#56911;Good luck to me and all &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## commie_rick

Saabsingh said:


> Hi all,
> I received a call of my CO just now. Please anyone having any idea after interview how long vetassess take to finalise my application. Share who got their decision after interview.
> Thanks in advance ��Good luck to me and all ��


Good luck buddy


----------



## abrao115

Saabsingh said:


> Hi all,
> I received a call of my CO just now. Please anyone having any idea after interview how long vetassess take to finalise my application. Share who got their decision after interview.
> Thanks in advance ��Good luck to me and all ��


Bro,

After how many days/weeks you got the call from CO.
I applied on 14.07.2017 and Waiting for assessment result.

Now a days in how many days/weeks we can get the out come from VETASSESS.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## koleefem05

Hi all,
I applied for assessment on 11.08.017 and uploaded all my documents. My status changed from "Submitted" to "Lodged" and now to "In Progress" on 14.08.17. There has been no communication whatsoever. Please how soon do I get a positive assessment? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koleefem05

koleefem05 said:


> Hi all,
> I applied for assessment on 11.08.017 and uploaded all my documents. My status changed from "Submitted" to "Lodged" and now to "In Progress" on 14.08.17. There has been no communication whatsoever. Please how soon do I get a positive assessment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Really???
Nobody to respond to my query???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loklok

koleefem05 said:


> Really???
> Nobody to respond to my query???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


average 3 months may take more

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## koleefem05

loklok said:


> average 3 months may take more
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk




Thanks mate for your response. Status already shows "in progress", why will it take that long again? I've supplied all the necessary documents with the application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

It had been 1 month since we applied for my husband's Vetasses assessment but did not hear from them, so I wrote to them on their website and got a reply mail stating they are unable to get in touch with the referee, and asking for alternate contact details. 

Also, when I previewed the Application today just to see the referee contact details, to the Qn asking about whether still employed with current organisation, we had answered 'Yes' (Have a copy of the submitted application which I checked), but now the new version that I downloaded has a 'No' written there. The change might have been made by the CO, but is surprising since the Referral letter clearly mentions Émployment tenure as 'July 2013 till date'. Hope this issue gets sorted soon and we get a positive outcome!


----------



## koleefem05

@aafs88: So they didn't send a mail to notify you of their inability to contact your referee until you called??? That's quite not professional. My status reads In progress, but there has been no communication whatsoever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

Nope. They didn't, until I contacted them. :-/

Plus the current organization's tenure is a cause of worry too.



koleefem05 said:


> @aafs88: So they didn't send a mail to notify you of their inability to contact your referee until you called??? That's quite not professional. My status reads In progress, but there has been no communication whatsoever
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koleefem05

aafs88 said:


> Nope. They didn't, until I contacted them. :-/
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the current organization's tenure is a cause of worry too.




Please clarify what you meant by current organization tenure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

As I wrote above, 

When I previewed the Application today just to see the referee contact details, to the Qn asking about whether still employed with current organisation there was a 'NO' and employment end date was added as May, 2017. 

I have a saved copy of the Application, wherein for the same question we had mentioned 'YES', currently employed here. 

The change might have been made by the CO, but is surprising since the Referral letter clearly mentions 'Employment tenure as 'From July 2013 till date'. 

We were really surprised at this change in the application we submitted.



koleefem05 said:


> Please clarify what you meant by current organization tenure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koleefem05

Did you notify them of this alteration on your application???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

Yes, I mailed this to them.
Awaiting a reply from their end.




koleefem05 said:


> Did you notify them of this alteration on your application???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koleefem05

One week already gone. No communication whatsoever from VETASSESS. Status still in progress. I don't know for how long this will be. #sigh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saabsingh

abrao115 said:


> Bro,
> 
> After how many days/weeks you got the call from CO.
> I applied on 14.07.2017 and Waiting for assessment result.
> 
> Now a days in how many days/weeks we can get the out come from VETASSESS.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


Hi Abrao,
As soon as Submitted my requested documents(On Friday) then after following Monday(After 3days including Saturday and Sunday) I received a call of my CO.Got my interview about 19 minutes.Two days later I got an email of vetassess that I would be able to download my outcome letter on online portal.Still waiting for my agent to come back from overseas because I don't have password.Bit scared but was really fast this time.Unfortunately last time waited 5 months and got -ve outcome.Crossing my fingers.Approximately They took less than a month this time.
Shonnaa was my case officer.She was amazing;no idea what decision she finalized.


----------



## mandy2137

Hi guys,

One of my friends need a help regarding Vetassess. 

1. Are same docs required if we are applying online as they mentioned for by post?

2. Can you please share reference letter template?

3. Will they deduct any experience and how much it needed?

4. Processing time?

Will be grateful to you

thanks


----------



## NB

mandy2137 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> One of my friends need a help regarding Vetassess.
> 
> 1. Are same docs required if we are applying online as they mentioned for by post?
> 
> 2. Can you please share reference letter template?
> 
> 3. Will they deduct any experience and how much it needed?
> 
> 4. Processing time?
> 
> Will be grateful to you
> 
> thanks


Please give the Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## mandy2137

234111 Agriculture scientist

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Teetot18

*Feedback*



Saabsingh said:


> Hi,
> I applied to Vetassess as a Motel Manager.I used to work as a customer service manager then I got a job in Motel as a manager.So finally I applied as a motel manager with both experiences(Customer Service Manger+Motel Manger). Then they(CO) asked for my contract duties for the job of Customer Service Manger.But still waiting for reply.
> Hope so would get my decision soon.CO told me my file is being processed and on its final stage.However,final stage seems like DEATH WELL:fencing: means don't know when would come out.So ask some experience agent/friend.They definitely help you out.
> GOOD LUCK


Hi Saabsingh, i am in the same boat, i submitted my application last week and i have also been a duty manager. I chose Hotel or Motel Manager. How did your assessment go, have you got the results yet?


----------



## Teetot18

*Duty Manager*



Bufu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking into applying for 190 visa for 1413 HOTEL AND MOTEL MANAGERS, however my experience is as a Duty Manager. I am quite confused by the description given in ANZSCO, where "Duty Manager" position comes under "Specialisations". Would someone know if that is relevant enough for the assessment?
> 
> Thank you!!!


Hi Bufu,

Any luck with your application. I submitted mine for Hotel or Motel Manager. My experience is as a hotel duty manager. Did you manage to submit yours and what response did you get? The whole uncertainty in the process is really driving me insane


----------



## Saabsingh

*Good Luck*



Teetot18 said:


> Hi Saabsingh, i am in the same boat, i submitted my application last week and i have also been a duty manager. I chose Hotel or Motel Manager. How did your assessment go, have you got the results yet?




Sorry I got -VE result after a long wait !!!!!
good luck to you


----------



## Saabsingh

Need An Advice

Please if someone got positive result of Customer Service Manager;Please share your job duties which you mentioned in your application.
Anyone have an idea about APPEAL for negative assessment I mean rate of success.
If any experience/idea.Please share.Need your help.
Thanks


----------



## mandy2137

Hi Saab,

Can you shed a light on these please
One of my friends need a help regarding Vetassess. 

1. Are same docs required if we are applying online as they mentioned for by post?

2. Can you please share reference letter template?

3. Will they deduct any experience and how much it needed?

4. Processing time?

234111 job code.

Will be grateful to you


Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Saab,
> 
> Can you shed a light on these please
> One of my friends need a help regarding Vetassess.
> 
> 1. Are same docs required if we are applying online as they mentioned for by post?
> 
> 2. Can you please share reference letter template?
> 
> 3. Will they deduct any experience and how much it needed?
> 
> 4. Processing time?
> 
> 234111 job code.
> 
> Will be grateful to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk



1. Yes. Both methods require high quality color copies of your original documents. If applying via post; need to fill out the application form and send it with other documents.

2. There is not fixed format. All you need to take care of is that the letter should be on company letterhead, mention your full name, official position held, working hours per week, dates of your employment, salary earned, description of your tasks and duties (relevant to 234111), contact details and sign of person writing the letter)

3. Yes. 234111 falls under Group A of VETASSESS list. You must have at-least 1 year post-qualification employment in relevant to 234111 in the last 5 years. This 1-year employment will be deducted from your points-test claim.

4. Anywhere from 4-10 weeks. Got mine for 234112 in 6 weeks.


----------



## parth1310

mandy2137 said:


> 234111 Agriculture scientist
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


234111 is Agricultural Consultant. 234112 is the Scientist.


----------



## mandy2137

Thank you buddy

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

parth1310 said:


> 234111 is Agricultural Consultant. 234112 is the Scientist.


Hi buddy

One more query, is there any requurement of matching subjects from academic qualification to the job duties? As my friend studied 2 of them subjects in academic. Any percentage should be matched?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

mandy2137 said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> One more query, is there any requurement of matching subjects from academic qualification to the job duties? As my friend studied 2 of them subjects in academic. Any percentage should be matched?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I don't think so. My MS and PhD were assessed positively for Agricultural Scientist; even-though I had only 1 plant-related subject in MS. PhD was predominantly plants related research.


----------



## Suraj SG

*Suraj SG*

Hi all,

Need help.

I have a total five plus years of experience in a pharmaceutical industry. Currently I am collecting statement of service from my employers.

Company A-(2013-till date -4yrs) I have received job description which matches with duties of 
chemistry technician (ANZSCO-311411).
Company B -(2010-2011) 1.5yrs -Only 2 or 3 duties are matching with duties of chemistry 
technician (ANZSCO-311411).

So how many years of experience I can claim for points ?

Please help

Thank you!


----------



## Suraj SG

*Suraj SG*

Hi all,

Need help.

I have a total five plus years of experience in a pharmaceutical industry. Currently I am collecting statement of service from my employers.

Company A-(2013-till date -4yrs) I have received job description which matches with duties of 
chemistry technician (ANZSCO-311411).
Company B -(2010-2011) 1.5yrs -Only 2 or 3 duties are matching with duties of chemistry 
technician (ANZSCO-311411).

So how many years of experience I can claim for points ?

Please help

Thank you!


----------



## parth1310

Suraj SG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need help.
> 
> I have a total five plus years of experience in a pharmaceutical industry. Currently I am collecting statement of service from my employers.
> 
> Company A-(2013-till date -4yrs) I have received job description which matches with duties of
> chemistry technician (ANZSCO-311411).
> Company B -(2010-2011) 1.5yrs -Only 2 or 3 duties are matching with duties of chemistry
> technician (ANZSCO-311411).
> 
> So how many years of experience I can claim for points ?
> 
> Please help
> 
> Thank you!


If the job description and duties performed matches with 311411, it should be positively assessed.

However to get a positive assessment you must have completed at-least a Diploma or equivalent in relevant field of study, AND have at-least 1 year post-qualification employment in relevant field. 

So, they will deduct 1-year of your employment from Company A for this calculation. The rest of your employment experience can be used for points calculation.


----------



## brainstorm87

Hey guys,

Need help.

I completed civil engineering in 2010, worked for 1 year in that domain, did MBA from 2011-2013, and after that have worked in sales and operations. Currently COO of a startup, with total 5+ years of work experience.

I was looking to apply under Vetassess Construction Project Manager. 
I heard that they deduct 1 year work experience but I have only 1 year of relevant work experience.

1) I'm okay claiming 0 points for work. But are there chances for a positive assessment?

2) I did MBA (2011-13) after Construction Project Manager work experience (2010-11). However, I did this work after civil engineering (2006-10). Would that be okay?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need help.
> 
> I completed civil engineering in 2010, worked for 1 year in that domain, did MBA from 2011-2013, and after that have worked in sales and operations. Currently COO of a startup, with total 5+ years of work experience.
> 
> I was looking to apply under Vetassess Construction Project Manager.
> I heard that they deduct 1 year work experience but I have only 1 year of relevant work experience.
> 
> 1) I'm okay claiming 0 points for work. But are there chances for a positive assessment?
> 
> 2) I did MBA (2011-13) after Construction Project Manager work experience (2010-11). However, I did this work after civil engineering (2006-10). Would that be okay?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Your 1 year experience wont be considered. Only relevant experience within past 5 years is considered for skills assessment. In this case they may not positively assess you for Construction Project Manager. 

You can try for the occupation for which you can show relevant experience in the past 5 years

Check vetassess website for further information before you take any decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozzaspirant

Dear all,

I couldn't understand about the documents checking service of Vetassess. In step-2, I found that upload your documents you wish to submit for review. But in FAQ, they have answered that you do not need to upload any documents at all for the Document Checking Service.

Please clarify..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## parth1310

Ozzaspirant said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I couldn't understand about the documents checking service of Vetassess. In step-2, I found that upload your documents you wish to submit for review. But in FAQ, they have answered that you do not need to upload any documents at all for the Document Checking Service.
> 
> Please clarify..
> 
> Thanks in advance..


If you intend to apply for the document checking service you must upload your documents. A general checklist of documents to be uploaded for SAS Document Checking service is available 

https://www.vetassess.com.au/portal.../required-documents-tier2.pdf?id=280820171016


----------



## kanovar

Hi All,

I have received my RPL result from ACS but they didn't mention anything about my qualification. As I know I have to get my qualification assessed by VETASSESS. But when I applied the Point Test Advise with VETASSESS, it said that I need to contact DIBP or ACS for referral. Does anyone know how to contact DIBP or ACS to be reffered for the PTA. 

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Ozzaspirant

parth1310 said:


> If you intend to apply for the document checking service you must upload your documents. A general checklist of documents to be uploaded for SAS Document Checking service is available]
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I will go forward..


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

Please help me out with Roles and Responsibilities for Recruitment Consultant(223112) and also

do they need to same for all employers( I am currently working with 3rd company).

TIA


----------



## NB

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please help me out with Roles and Responsibilities for Recruitment Consultant(223112) and also
> 
> do they need to same for all employers( I am currently working with 3rd company).
> 
> TIA


I hope you know that you have to give your own RNR and not somebody else's 
If you just want a general idea, just check the requirements under the Anzsco code

You will need the RNR from all employers

Cheers


----------



## Abhi_

newbienz said:


> I hope you know that you have to give your own RNR and not somebody else's
> If you just want a general idea, just check the requirements under the Anzsco code
> 
> You will need the RNR from all employers
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the response, yes I need a generic idea, because of my non-relevant education moreover.

Moreover, according to Anzesco website I need to 5 years experience and according to Vetassess website its 3 years for Group B occupations.

Have done Btech(ECE) and PG Diploma in HR(Distance Education) with 3+ years of experience in core recruitment in IT organisation.

Can you help me out which should I follow?

TIA


----------



## meet_z

chnos995 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Krishna Paruchuri, I am from India. I lodged an application for Skill Assessment - Full Skill Assessment on 13th April 2016, as it's been more than 18 weeks from submission of my application, could any one tell me is it usual time taken to provide the result by vetassess?
> When i contacted them through mail, they said it will take some more time to review the details mentioned in,but didn't mentioned how much time it will take to review those details.
> 
> Could any one tell me is it happened with any one else.
> 
> Appreciate your help.


i am going to apply for skill assessment, can you help me regarding documentation.Do i need to attest all documents from notary. If possible please send me your mail id. Thanks in advance


----------



## parth1310

meet_z said:


> i am going to apply for skill assessment, can you help me regarding documentation.Do i need to attest all documents from notary. If possible please send me your mail id. Thanks in advance




You can upload color scans of all documents. No need for notarization. Check VETASSESS website for further details on what documents you need to upload. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abrao115

Hi All,

I submitted my application on 17-Jul-2017, So far 7 weeks completed, but no reply / no call from VETASSESS.

Now a days how many weeks they will take for assessment?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## JP Mosa

meet_z said:


> i am going to apply for skill assessment, can you help me regarding documentation.Do i need to attest all documents from notary. If possible please send me your mail id. Thanks in advance



Color scans need no attestation or motorization,
but, its always recommended to notarize B/W copies unless its from Govt authorities or stated no sign required.

Good luck


----------



## parth1310

abrao115 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my application on 17-Jul-2017, So far 7 weeks completed, but no reply / no call from VETASSESS.
> 
> Now a days how many weeks they will take for assessment?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


All applications are processed on case-by-case basis, so cant say much on it. However, you can email them and ask about the progress of your case. Usually they reply by next day. Alternatively, just give em a call.


----------



## ornateapple

Hi, I am applying for laboratory manager. I have done doctor of Pharmacy, and working as Laboratory manager for last 4 years. Can i expect to get positive outcome on skill assessment by Vetassess? what if they dont find qualification relevant can i still expect to have positive outcome?


----------



## parth1310

ornateapple said:


> Hi, I am applying for laboratory manager. I have done doctor of Pharmacy, and working as Laboratory manager for last 4 years. Can i expect to get positive outcome on skill assessment by Vetassess? what if they dont find qualification relevant can i still expect to have positive outcome?


Its a Group B VETASSSESS Occupation; these are the possible scenarios for you:

1. If they consider Pharm D as relevant, they need 1 year post-qualification employment in your nominated occupation; which you have. Should result in positive assessment.

2. If they dont consider Pharm D as relevant, but you also have another degree/diploma which can be assessed relevant to your field, they need 2 years post-qualification employment in your nominated occupation. Should result in positive assessment if you have completed a degree/diploma (other than your Pharm D) in relevant field.

3. If they dont consider Pharm D and you dont have any additional degree/diploma in relevant field, they need 3 years post-qualification employment in your nominated occupation; which you have. Should result in positive assessment. 

In any case, all your employments must be within the last 5 years (post Sep 2012).


----------



## spicef

If I have revelant work experience and qualification for 234111 but work experience is from June 2009 to September 2012,can I get a positive outcome from vetassess? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

spicef said:


> If I have revelant work experience and qualification for 234111 but work experience is from June 2009 to September 2012,can I get a positive outcome from vetassess?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


This experience will not be considered for assessment; you MUST have at-least 1 year employment in the past 5 years for a positive assessment.

However, the experience from Jun 09 to Sep 12 will be considered for Points Claim; provided you get a positive assessment.


----------



## spicef

parth1310 said:


> This experience will not be considered for assessment; you MUST have at-least 1 year employment in the past 5 years for a positive assessment.
> 
> However, the experience from Jun 09 to Sep 12 will be considered for Points Claim; provided you get a positive assessment.


please can you explain more on "the last five years"?
Are you saying only those who have been working from 2012 till now can apply to vetassess for any occupation vetassess is the assessment body?


----------



## ornateapple

Thank you so much for a guidance. If qualification is not considered relevant and I don`t have any additional diploma or degree, I have heard that they require 5 years of work experience to overcome qualification requirement. you are mentioning three years? so can you please check whether it is 3 or 5 years?

Cheers,
Aman


----------



## parth1310

spicef said:


> please can you explain more on "the last five years"?
> Are you saying only those who have been working from 2012 till now can apply to vetassess for any occupation vetassess is the assessment body?


That's a rule laid out by VETASSESS. They require that the applicant be working in their nominated field in the past 5 years. I merely am assuming this is to select candidates who are still actively working in their occupation which they are nominating. And to filter out every body else who may have worked in the occupation, but have long changed the course of their career.

You can find further information on their website https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...on/general-occupations/nominate-an-occupation. Also read FAQs and sift through other pages for more information.

Also, refer this PDF for the eligibility requirements of your occupation: https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...essment/VETASSESS-General-Occupation-List.pdf

If still in doubt, I would recommend you contact them via phone on +61396554801, or email on [email protected]. Usually they will reply within 2 days.


----------



## parth1310

ornateapple said:


> Thank you so much for a guidance. If qualification is not considered relevant and I don`t have any additional diploma or degree, I have heard that they require 5 years of work experience to overcome qualification requirement. you are mentioning three years? so can you please check whether it is 3 or 5 years?
> 
> Cheers,
> Aman


The 5 years employment requirement is for the pre-qualification employment. It will be for cases where an applicant's employments were BEFORE their qualification. Since you have 4 years experience after completing your degree (I am assuming that's the case), you won't require pre-qualification employment for a positive assessment.

Please refer the following document for further details on your occupation's requirements: https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...essment/VETASSESS-General-Occupation-List.pdf. Look for the assessment criteria under Group B Occupations.

Also, assessment aren't cheap, I will recommend you contact VETASSESS directly if you need further clarifications.


----------



## murali_tk

BS1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me...
> 
> Job Code - 139914 Quality Assurance Manager
> VetAssess Applied - 17 Dec 2016 (With Docs till 30th Sep 2016)
> VetAssess Outcome - Positive 14 Feb 2017
> 
> Issue - My agent(So called..Mara Certified) informed me that I have received positive assessment but didn't inform me about the Experience years assessed positive. At that time, I didn't have any knowledge of these things.
> 
> Few days later, he shared the outcome with me.. I was surprised to that vetassess only approved 2.9Yrs of experience out of my 11 years of total experience.
> 
> I have all relevant experience, being only into quality assurance domain.
> 
> Education - B.com
> 
> Below is my career summary-
> 
> Company 1 - 28 Sep 2005 - 4 Nov 2008 - Senior QA, Lead QA
> 
> Company 2 - 10 Nov 2008 - 31 Oct 2010 - Senior Ex - QA
> 
> Company 3 - 16 Dec 2016 - 30 Sep 2016 - Assistant Manager to Senior Manager - Quality
> 
> So, it's quality management experience.
> 
> Above three company details were shared with detailed roles and responsibilities on company letter heads, salary slips, promotion/appraisal letters, tax certificates.
> 
> VetAssess Outcome -
> 
> Qualification - Bachelor of Commerce in 2003 by Panjab University, India is assessed as comparable to AQF bachelor degree.
> 
> Field is of study commerce is not relevant.
> 
> Employment assessed -
> 1. Assistant Mgr./Deputy Mgr Quality - Company 3, (12/2011 to 11/2013)
> 2. Deputy Mgr/Mgr/Sr. Mgr Quality - Company 3, (12/2013 to 10/2016)
> 
> The employment described above meets the minimum requirements for this occupation.
> 
> Points Test Advice -
> 
> Date Deemed Skilled - 12/2013
> 
> Number of years assessed positive - 2.9yrs (till 30th Sep 2016)
> 
> *The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in calculation as the tasks undertaken are not closely related.
> 
> 1. Company 1 - From 12/2006 to 11/2008
> 2. Company 2 - From 11/2008 to 10/2010
> 3. Company 3 - From 12/2010 to 11/2013
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Issues - My roles and responsibilities are same in all 3 experience letters of the previous companies with slight change of language only. So their point that roles and responsibilities don't match with ANZSCO stands incorrect.
> 
> I have got my skills assesses till 30 Sep 2016 (company 3) which I left on 31 Dec 2016 as the company is under liquidation and didn't release the salaries from June 2016 to Dec 2016.. but relieving letter is their and liquidation court case details are available on internet.
> 
> I was unemployed for 6 months jan-jun 2017 and joined a new company on 3rd july as Sr Mgr - QA.
> 
> Now, I need min 5 points to apply for 190 visa.
> 
> Please suggest, what should be done now.. should i go for a new assessment and request vetassess to consider my complete 11 yrs experience.
> 
> Please confirm.. what should i do.. From now I am going to handle the process myself.
> Removed the GREAT MARA AGENT


Hi BS1982,

I am planning to apply for Quality Assurance Manager with two year experience. I went through VETASSESS website to figure out if my job scopes are within the requirements of VETASSESS. I couldn't find a clear answer.

If you don't mind can you share your job responsibilities as a QA Manager.


----------



## mandy2137

Hi guys,

My friend has prepared reference letter for vetassess, what other docs need to be ceeated? Are salary slips will be required at the time of submission? Your help will really apprrciated.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

murali_tk said:


> Hi BS1982,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Quality Assurance Manager with two year experience. I went through VETASSESS website to figure out if my job scopes are within the requirements of VETASSESS. I couldn't find a clear answer.
> 
> If you don't mind can you share your job responsibilities as a QA Manager.


It falls under Other Specialist Manager Group. Couldn't find much info; maybe this will help in some way -http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/Latestproducts/77424C38329729E7CA257B9600212A9B?opendocument

https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/139914.php

Also, these can be some of the tasks:

1. Plans, coordinates and participates in system reviews and quality audits, assisting staff in identifying potential improvements to systems, processes and work flows

2. Guides organisations through the deployment of quality systems and certification processes

3. Assists and encourages the development of objectives, strategies and plans aimed at achieving customer satisfaction and the efficient use of an organisation’s resources

4. Assists in the identification of formal standards and regulatory codes appropriate to the organisation’s needs

5. Assists with the documentation of processes and operating procedures

6. Liaises with suppliers within manufacturing environments to assist them in supplying goods to particular specifications

7 Liaises with customers to monitor perceptions regarding the organisation’s quality and timeliness

8. Assists in the implementation of statistical methodologies and quality tools to monitor and control quality

9. Provides input into reports on the effectiveness and suitability of the management system

10. Advises on and may deliver training relating to quality programs and objectives


----------



## parth1310

mandy2137 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My friend has prepared reference letter for vetassess, what other docs need to be ceeated? Are salary slips will be required at the time of submission? Your help will really apprrciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk



Following are the documents I submitted during my assessment:

1.	Identification
- Colored photograph
- Passport biopage
- Name change proof
2.	Qualifications (for each degree)
- Degree, Completion certificate
- Marksheets, Transcripts
- Awardsn(not necessary)
3.	Experience (for each employment)
- Statement of service
- Offer letters
- Tax summaries
- Payslips
- Bank statements (for employments without payslips)
- Full CV


You can provide bank statements, tax records, or any other documents showing salary proof if payslips are not available.


Please read the following for a better understanding of the required documents:

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...tion/general-occupations/eligibility-criteria

https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...on_assessment/SRG1 Application.pdf?v=01082017 (Page 23 onwards- Explanatory Notes section)


----------



## Bodhraj

Hello everyone.. can u share about vitasses technical interview experiences . Thnxs


----------



## mandy2137

Hi guys

When apply for Vetaassess, do we need to attested documents by notary?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

mandy2137 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> When apply for Vetaassess, do we need to attested documents by notary?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I didnt notarized any document. All were just color scans of originals. Should work.


----------



## mandy2137

parth1310 said:


> I didnt notarized any document. All were just color scans of originals. Should work.


I was waiting for you   

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

parth1310 said:


> I didnt notarized any document. All were just color scans of originals. Should work.


Thank you dear...

And i need to provide them pdf files ?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

mandy2137 said:


> Thank you dear...
> 
> And i need to provide them pdf files ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Yup. PDF will do


----------



## parth1310

mandy2137 said:


> Thank you dear...
> 
> And i need to provide them pdf files ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Photograph was JPEG, rest all documents were PDF.


----------



## Afridi12

Hi All 

I will be applying under 221214. 
My job title do not match with my job responsibilities.
But the responsibilitie match with the code. 
I want to know my skill assessment will be accepted/positive by vetassess.

Thankyou


----------



## parth1310

Afridi12 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I will be applying under 221214.
> My job title do not match with my job responsibilities.
> But the responsibilitie match with the code.
> I want to know my skill assessment will be accepted/positive by vetassess.
> 
> Thankyou


As long as you fulfill the tasks mentioned on VETASSESS website; the title of your position should not matter, in my opinion. And it should be corroborated in your employer's statement. 

Do make sure your tasks should not match any of the codes not considered under this code, like External Auditor, Accountant, Manager, Quality Assurance Manager, ICT Quality Assurance Engineer. In which case it will surely be rejected.

Check the following links:
https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...ASSESS-General-Occupation-List.pdf?v=20170704
http://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/InternalAuditor.pdf


Also, if you have any doubt, contact VETASSESS to clarify before proceeding.


----------



## Afridi12

parth1310 said:


> Afridi12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I will be applying under 221214.
> My job title do not match with my job responsibilities.
> But the responsibilitie match with the code.
> I want to know my skill assessment will be accepted/positive by vetassess.
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you fulfill the tasks mentioned on VETASSESS website; the title of your position should not matter, in my opinion. And it should be corroborated in your employer's statement.
> 
> Do make sure your tasks should not match any of the codes not considered under this code, like External Auditor, Accountant, Manager, Quality Assurance Manager, ICT Quality Assurance Engineer. In which case it will surely be rejected.
> 
> Check the following links:
> https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...ASSESS-General-Occupation-List.pdf?v=20170704
> http://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/InternalAuditor.pdf
> 
> 
> Also, if you have any doubt, contact VETASSESS to clarify before proceeding.
Click to expand...

Thanks perth for the response.


----------



## Afridi12

Currently i hve 7 year and 8 months exp. 
If i apply for skill assessment after dec i will complete 8 yr exp and additional pts. 

Is it possible that i apply now and get my assessment completed. 

And later get points added after completion of 8 yr, or do i have to apply again as a new application to get extra points 

Thank you


----------



## parth1310

Afridi12 said:


> Currently i hve 7 year and 8 months exp.
> If i apply for skill assessment after dec i will complete 8 yr exp and additional pts.
> 
> Is it possible that i apply now and get my assessment completed.
> 
> And later get points added after completion of 8 yr, or do i have to apply again as a new application to get extra points
> 
> Thank you


A successful skills assessment is based on two aspects; your qualifications, and relevant work experience. They combine these two to positively assess your skills for a particular occupation. Doing so, they will deduct a set number of years off your work experience. These deductions can be anywhere from 1 to 4 years. So even-though you will have 8+ years of total work experience, it will surely be less than that after appropriate deductions. 

Having said so, yes you can go for an assessment right away, and can claim additional points at a later stage when you reach a certain threshold, like 8+ years of experience. In order to do so, you must be working in the same job same position, undertaking the same duties as your last assessed employment. You can just leave the "to date" blank in your EOI, and it will add the additional points to your total score.


----------



## Afridi12

parth1310 said:


> Afridi12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently i hve 7 year and 8 months exp.
> If i apply for skill assessment after dec i will complete 8 yr exp and additional pts.
> 
> Is it possible that i apply now and get my assessment completed.
> 
> And later get points added after completion of 8 yr, or do i have to apply again as a new application to get extra points
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> A successful skills assessment is based on two aspects; your qualifications, and relevant work experience. They combine these two to positively assess your skills for a particular occupation. Doing so, they will deduct a set number of years off your work experience. These deductions can be anywhere from 1 to 4 years. So even-though you will have 8+ years of total work experience, it will surely be less than that after appropriate deductions.
> 
> Having said so, yes you can go for an assessment right away, and can claim additional points at a later stage when you reach a certain threshold, like 8+ years of experience. In order to do so, you must be working in the same job same position, undertaking the same duties as your last assessed employment. You can just leave the "to date" blank in your EOI, and it will add the additional points to your total score.
Click to expand...

Thanks alot parth for your detail response. 

Your response made me happy and sad. 
Happy coz i can apply for skill assessment as soon as my doc is complete and dont have to wait to comp 8 yrs. But sad to know that it will deduct work experience


----------



## parth1310

Afridi12 said:


> Thanks alot parth for your detail response.
> 
> Your response made me happy and sad.
> Happy coz i can apply for skill assessment as soon as my doc is complete and dont have to wait to comp 8 yrs. But sad to know that it will deduct work experience


Yes, deducting work experience is never in your favor; but its a part of the deal. You may still get the next best thing- claim points for 5-8 years experience.


----------



## Infinity77

I have all the required documents to submit for skill assessment but no job description and my company totally refused to assist me on this issue. Now, my plan is to use statutory declaration but i don't understand what they mean that it should be verifiable. The company is here in Australia.


----------



## commie_rick

Afridi12 said:


> Currently i hve 7 year and 8 months exp.
> If i apply for skill assessment after dec i will complete 8 yr exp and additional pts.
> 
> Is it possible that i apply now and get my assessment completed.
> 
> And later get points added after completion of 8 yr, or do i have to apply again as a new application to get extra points
> 
> Thank you


Yes provided you continue to with same role and responsibilities. The addition of years in EOI is automatic


----------



## Afridi12

commie_rick said:


> Afridi12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently i hve 7 year and 8 months exp.
> If i apply for skill assessment after dec i will complete 8 yr exp and additional pts.
> 
> Is it possible that i apply now and get my assessment completed.
> 
> And later get points added after completion of 8 yr, or do i have to apply again as a new application to get extra points
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Yes provided you continue to with same role and responsibilities. The addition of years in EOI is automatic
Click to expand...

Thank you for the response. 
Do u have any idea how many years of exp will be cut by vetasses for any1 who has done bachelors and 7 yr exp
Code: 221214


----------



## parth1310

Afridi12 said:


> Thank you for the response.
> Do u have any idea how many years of exp will be cut by vetasses for any1 who has done bachelors and 7 yr exp
> Code: 221214


One year of post-qualification employment from last 5 years will be deducted.


----------



## a.lex

How long should VETASSESS be taking? I submitted mine 7/20/2017 and only one of my previous companies has been contacted by VETASSESS.

Fearful this means VETASSESS is only 1/3 complete the review of my skills...


----------



## parth1310

a.lex said:


> How long should VETASSESS be taking? I submitted mine 7/20/2017 and only one of my previous companies has been contacted by VETASSESS.
> 
> Fearful this means VETASSESS is only 1/3 complete the review of my skills...


They do not verify all employments; maybe just the ones they have any doubts about. 
Current processing time is 10-12 weeks; but depends upon the case. Have some patience.


----------



## Afridi12

parth1310 said:


> Afridi12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the response.
> Do u have any idea how many years of exp will be cut by vetasses for any1 who has done bachelors and 7 yr exp
> Code: 221214
> 
> 
> 
> One year of post-qualification employment from last 5 years will be deducted.
Click to expand...

 
Tht means i hve to wait another 1 year to get 75 pts.


----------



## parth1310

Afridi12 said:


> Tht means i hve to wait another 1 year to get 75 pts.


Seems so, 2212's points cut-off is pretty high at the moment. 

Whats your points breakdown?


----------



## Afridi12

Age- 25
English- 10 
Qulification-15- bachelors
Experince-10 ( currently 7 yrs 8 mths). 
If i apply for regional- 10

Total 70 pts. Current

Code- 221214


----------



## parth1310

Afridi12 said:


> Age- 25
> English- 10
> Qulification-15- bachelors
> Experince-10 ( currently 7 yrs 8 mths).
> If i apply for regional- 10
> 
> Total 70 pts. Current
> 
> Code- 221214


Based on your points, I doubt you will have any real chance with 189 any time soon. SC 190 with 60+5 will be a better option than the 489. 

However, apply for the skills assessment at the earliest, it takes time.


----------



## Afridi12

parth1310 said:


> Afridi12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Age- 25
> English- 10
> Qulification-15- bachelors
> Experince-10 ( currently 7 yrs 8 mths).
> If i apply for regional- 10
> 
> Total 70 pts. Current
> 
> Code- 221214
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your points, I doubt you will have any real chance with 189 any time soon. SC 190 with 60+5 will be a better option than the 489.
> 
> However, apply for the skills assessment at the earliest, it takes time.
Click to expand...

I am getting my doc ready. Have to collect from 4 different employers

Why r u suggesting 190? What r the chances with 190. Coz some1 suggested to me to apply for 489 as i will have more score/points in it.


----------



## parth1310

Afridi12 said:


> I am getting my doc ready. Have to collect from 4 different employers
> 
> Why r u suggesting 190? What r the chances with 190. Coz some1 suggested to me to apply for 489 as i will have more score/points in it.


489 is a _provisional_ visa which allows you to stay in Aus for upto 4 years only. It is not a PR. You must apply for a Permanent visa in order to stay indefinitely after it expires; like the 887 visa. 190 on the other hand is a permanent state-nominated visa, giving you a PR status right away. 

Also, once you reach a points total of 60, any additional points above 60 has no meaning when you are applying for either 190 or 489. Your invite will depend on your nominating State's eligibility criteria. Hence my suggestion, go for 190 if you have the chance. 

Having said so, no harm in submitting another EOI for 489 as well; that way you can increase your chances of getting an invite in either of these.


----------



## Infinity77

Infinity77 said:


> I have all the required documents to submit for skill assessment but no job description and my company totally refused to assist me on this issue. Now, my plan is to use statutory declaration but i don't understand what they mean that it should be verifiable. The company is here in Australia.



Those who have had this experience should comments please.


----------



## parth1310

Infinity77 said:


> I have all the required documents to submit for skill assessment but no job description and my company totally refused to assist me on this issue. Now, my plan is to use statutory declaration but i don't understand what they mean that it should be verifiable. The company is here in Australia.


The information you provide in Statutory Declaration should be verifiable means it should be consistent with your claims. The statutory declaration will generally contain the information which otherwise would have been provided on the Employer's statement:

- Type of employment; permanent or temporary, full-time or part-time
- Name of the position held, 
- Main duties undertaken; at-least 5
- Salary earned
- Period of employment
- Finally, the reason why you cannot obtain the Employer's statement
- Full name and address of your company with contact details; phone and fax numbers, email and website
- Name and position of your supervisor with contact details

You must provide supporting documents verifying the above mentioned information; like evidence of payments, appointment/offer/contract letter, official position description, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## a.lex

9 weeks start to finish for a negative outcome. 

For obvious reasons I firmly disagree with the analyses, as VETASSESS only contacted one out of four employers, but I was never fully onboard with the 189 visa anyhow (too many variables) and will chase the de facto now.

VETASSESS was also quite disorganized, sporadically requesting additional documents from myself and sporadically asking new questions to a reference. I would have expected them to be more clear and upfront initially, and that they group all questions/documents into one request rather than wasting time requesting a few things at a time.


----------



## Mohammed786

a.lex said:


> 9 weeks start to finish for a negative outcome.
> 
> For obvious reasons I firmly disagree with the analyses, as VETASSESS only contacted one out of four employers, but I was never fully onboard with the 189 visa anyhow (too many variables) and will chase the de facto now.
> 
> VETASSESS was also quite disorganized, sporadically requesting additional documents from myself and sporadically asking new questions to a reference. I would have expected them to be more clear and upfront initially, and that they group all questions/documents into one request rather than wasting time requesting a few things at a time.


Sorry to hear that. Which occupation assessment did you apply for? Did they call you for verification?


----------



## a.lex

Mohammed786 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Which occupation assessment did you apply for? Did they call you for verification?


Civil Engineering Technician, no call.


----------



## Mohammed786

i guess you will receive an explanation from them citing the negative outcome in couple of days and if you disagree with it then you can re appeal against their decision.


----------



## mushtaq4

rashe_12 said:


> Hi Sandy - my experience is a mix of customer service operations/quality/new business. Managed 3 departments at one time. Qualification is B.A - Majors in Economics.
> 
> Yes, submitted my skills assessment on 2nd Sep and documents acknowledged on 12th. Current online status is "in-process".
> 
> Expecting an outcome in 2-3 weeks as my education has already been assessed by them in the past.


Hie Rashe_12 and Other Respected Members:

I understand Rashe_12 had got a positive skill assessment from Vetassess for Customer Service Manager with a B.A Degree - Major In Economics.

Dear Rashe-12: Would you please confirm my understanding that you had got positive skill assessment from Vetassess with a B.A Degree with major in economics. Actually, my wife has done MSC in Economics, so just want to make sure the likelihood of her positive success for Customer Service Manager. If yours B.A in Economics was accepted then chances are that her MSC economics would be accepted as well. Kindly please confirm !!!

Secondly to Other Members:

If any body have any info that some one had got his/her positive assessment for Customer Service Manager with Economics or Banking and Finance degree ??? Please do share such info.

Cheers
mushtaq.


----------



## latishpk

*Vetassess Application - 223112*

Hello All,

This is to share the Vetassess Application time for ANZSCO Code: 223112.

The Application was submitted on Aug 16th and today Sept 29th we received the positive assessment for 6.6 years.

There was no employee verification done we are assuming that since all the R&R letters were provided in letter heads of the company and all years form 16 were provided.

Any questions if you have please do reach out will try to help out as much as possible.


----------



## mandy2137

Hi guys .

When uploading docs for vetassess ..do we need to merge all academic docs? Or they can be uploaded separately.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

mandy2137 said:


> Hi guys .
> 
> When uploading docs for vetassess ..do we need to merge all academic docs? Or they can be uploaded separately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk




Either way. Choice is yours. Prefer separately with appropriate file titles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

parth1310 said:


> Either way. Choice is yours. Prefer separately with appropriate file titles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you dear

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

Mohammed786 said:


> i guess you will receive an explanation from them citing the negative outcome in couple of days and if you disagree with it then you can re appeal against their decision.


Hi Dear,

Can you tell me online assessment fee for vetasssess?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> Can you tell me online assessment fee for vetasssess?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


See the following link: https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations/fees-and-payment


----------



## irfaan.pma

*Agriculture Scientist Help*



evanmklc said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> So I applied for a re-assessment with the nominated occupation of 'Agricultural Scientist' and three months later, positive!
> 
> Here's some information which might be useful to others: when my previous assessment came back negative, I called Vetassess and managed to contact my case officer. I was told that my studies needed to be 'specialized' for the occupation, and that I would have better luck applying as an 'Agricultural Scientist' as it was much broader in scope and less specialized, compared to my previous nominated occupation ('Forester'). I would then have a much better chance of having my studies assessed as relevant.
> 
> My case officer also advised me to explain how my final-year studies were relevant to the occupation. I wrote a two-page letter arguing the case for each subject (eight of them), and attached my course guides as well, with highly relevant topics highlighted (e.g. economically important crops, plant biotechnology).
> 
> I sent it off with my application, twiddled my thumbs for two months, then came a request for "more information". Vetassess now wanted a letter from my uni explaining the relevance of two subjects (Science Project and Honours Year Project) to the nominated occupation. I then contacted my project supervisor at uni, wrote up the letter myself, which he signed and I submitted. A month later, and the 'positive' result came in.
> 
> So, for all those who've had a negative assessment, never give up hope! Apply for a re-assessment if possible, argue your case and really emphasise on the relevance of your studies to the occupation.
> 
> Hope this bit of info helps


Hi,
Could you please guide & inform me about eligibility as Agriculture Scientist.
Mphil Biotehnology
PhD Biotechnology (awaiting Degree)

Experience.Research was fully funded & paid.

Job Description:
Subject studied in Mphil & PhD level.

1-Plant Genetic Engineering
2-Plant Tissue Culture
3-Sustainable agriculture
4-Crop Ecology
5-Agriculture & environmental pollution
6-Environmental Biotechnology

Research expertise.

1-Extraction of Plant bioactive compound & investigates its herbicidal,insecticidal activity against different weeds & insects that are threatening to crops.

2-Micropropagation & Plant Tissue culture Techniques

3-Laboratory expertise in extracting bioactive compounds from vegetables & different other plants,studied its activity against different human & plant pathogen

Thank You


----------



## eslam200x

Hello expats, 

Please if anyone can help,

I applied to ACS under RPL with BSc in electrical engineering , and got assessed positively, deducted 6 years and have finally 3 years of experience. My agent filed eoi but i found that i didn't add an assessment for my education bachelor as ACS didn't mention anything about my academics. I returned to my agent he told me i don't need to do vetassess as my bachelor is from a recognized university in CEP list and vetassess will be a waste of money, so? is he right? i can claim the bachelor 15 points without the need of vetassess or he is wrong and i will have problems if i got invited?

Another question. another office told me that if i made the vetassess i can also claim the wasted 6 years of experience deducted by ACS and in that case i can claim for 9 years is that right?

Thanks all


----------



## lmw1992

Hello everyone,

I need some advice. I recently received a negative outcome for ANZSCO 133111 - Construction Project Manager. My case officer did not believe that my degree in Architecture was highly relevant. I have completed 3 years experience post my degree, but that was also deemed negative due to my degree not being relevant.

However, my question is should I review the negative outcome? I have seen many people get a positive outcome with an Architecture degree, so I am really confused as my degree and work experience is all relevant. 

Please if anyone has had any experience like this can they offer me some advice. It would be much appreciated! 

Thanks everyone 


VET applied: 11/08/17
VET lodged: 14/08/17
VET outcome negative: 02/10/17


----------



## sam2206

Can i get a skill assessment done from VETASSES without the service letter from my previous companies. I have enough documentary evidence to show I worked for the companies, but none of them are willing to issue a service letter in the format Vetasses is asking for. Will it be an issue ?


----------



## Jadvi

*Skill Assessment*

Hello,

I have few questions regarding skill assessment. Before that, I am giving my brief introduction. 

I am Jadvi Shah. I have completed Master of Science (Medical Biotechnology). And I have experience as a Medical Laboratory Technology but from India since 2009 to 2014. Now I want to know following questions as per my profile:

1. As it said in VETASSESS website candidate should have one years experience in the same or relevant field. Now in my case, I have worked as Medical Laboratory Technician so shall I count as a relevant experience? For reference, I am also sending my work experience letter as my duties are mentioned in that. Please consider it and provide me with a relevant answer. 

2. It is not mentioned English proficiency for skill assessment. what should be the English level? For your information, I have got 6 bands in each.

3. Can I apply for skill assessment in the current situation? or Do I need to have experience in Australia? 

Please, I request you to help me regarding my queries. 

I tried to contact you through phone but it showing invalid. please provide me with your valid number. 

Thank you

Regards,
Jadvi Shah


----------



## olmaza

Hi everyone, 
I am just starting my journey and preparing my documents for Vetasses. 
Would be most grateful if someone could please help me out with the following doubts.

1) For Qualification Evidence, does one have to provide anything other than the degree certificate and mark sheets? for eg. a description of the subjects studied?

2) Regarding employment I have been working 20 hours a week with a company for the last 3.5 years. According to Vetassess it says they only need a minimum of 20 hrs a week. ( am I right?) My problem is that I work from home. Will that be an issue?

3) In addition to the statement of Service do I require any other reference letters from my Office seniors?

4) I have worked three different stints for over 10 years with the same employer since 2003. And I would like to claim 8-10 years of experience. Do I need to provide evidence of my employment prior to that? And do I need to include it on my resume?

Looking forward to your replies. 
Thanks


----------



## mandy2137

Hi...

Is there option of uploadind docs in vetassess? 

I selected GSM VISA..but I cannot find any document uploading slot..

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## pranabsinha

Is anyone related to Wildlife conservation did his/her assessment from Vetasses. Kindly advice as i am bit confused between Forester and Environmental Scientist.
I want my wife qualification assessed for claiming 5 points.
She worked for WWF, New Delhi and WII, Dehradun.


----------



## mushtaq4

mandy2137 said:


> Hi...
> 
> Is there option of uploadind docs in vetassess?
> 
> I selected GSM VISA..but I cannot find any document uploading slot..
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Hie Mandy,

I have the same issue but have some time to finalize my application, therefore can't say anything authentically. It seems once the payment is made, vetassesss would issue a unique identifier number and the link or e-mail address to submit the documents, but not yet sure.

Would update here, if I got some concrete info, however, please do share if you got the info as well.

Best of luck,
mushtaq.


----------



## mandy2137

mushtaq4 said:


> Hie Mandy,
> 
> I have the same issue but have some time to finalize my application, therefore can't say anything authentically. It seems once the payment is made, vetassesss would issue a unique identifier number and the link or e-mail address to submit the documents, but not yet sure.
> 
> Would update here, if I got some concrete info, however, please do share if you got the info as well.
> 
> Best of luck,
> mushtaq.


For sure dear. I was trying with fake email. Yet i have to create genuine one.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyaus

I am currently Customer Service & Operations Manager in a Pvt Bank in India, I wanted some advise if my current occupation is eligible for Customer Service Manger by Vetassess and Austalia Immigration. Any guidance would be very helpful. I heard that Vetasses only considers Call Center Employees under Customer Service Manager


----------



## mandy2137

mushtaq4 said:


> Hie Mandy,
> 
> I have the same issue but have some time to finalize my application, therefore can't say anything authentically. It seems once the payment is made, vetassesss would issue a unique identifier number and the link or e-mail address to submit the documents, but not yet sure.
> 
> Would update here, if I got some concrete info, however, please do share if you got the info as well.
> 
> Best of luck,
> mushtaq.


I got an answer. We can upload docs once we set up an account. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## mushtaq4

mandy2137 said:


> I got an answer. We can upload docs once we set up an account.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Hey Mandy,

Good Luck dear... 

Best Regards,
mushtaq.


----------



## mandy2137

mushtaq4 said:


> Hey Mandy,
> 
> Good Luck dear...
> 
> Best Regards,
> mushtaq.


You too my friend.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyaus

I am currently Customer Service & Operations Manager in a Pvt Bank in India, I wanted advise if my current occupation is eligible for Customer Service Manager by Vetassess and Australian Immigration. Any guidance would be very helpful. I heard that Vetassess only considers Call Center Employees under Customer Service Manager (149212)


----------



## mandy2137

Hi guys,

Can I edit submitted details in Vetassess?

I need to.change something.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## swarooponline

*Payslip*

Hi

I am planning to apply for my skill assessment with Vetassess. But the problem is from the last five years, I am working in same company. My company pays salary to employees by way of cash only. So as proof of my employment I can submit appointment letter, Salary certificate, reference letter from my superior and My it returns for past 3 years. Will these documents be sufficient?

Anybody can help me in this regard?

Thanks


----------



## mushtaq4

XyphDryne said:


> Anyone here who studied something compeltely unralted to the job you want the assessment for? I studied Japanese/geography but am working in marketing. Did 3 internships (one year in total) and two jobs (first one 15 months and this one now I am doing since 3 years).
> 
> What do you think? Will I have a chance to be assessed as a marketing specialist? (I don´t mean the deatils..what I exactly do in my job and what the job definition is, but in general, since my study is quite unrelated).
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences in advance.


Hie XyphDryne,

What had happened to your assessment with Vetassess for Marketing Specialist ? Had you applied to Vetassess ? What was the outcome ?

The reason I was asking as you had a different qualification (Japanese/geography) but you were working in marketing.

Same is the case with me. I have qualification in Economics and Banking & Finance. So don't know if Vetassess would accept it or not and would give a positive assessment for Marketing Specialist. 

What has been your experience. A short reply shall be much appreciated.

Best Regards,
mushtaq.


----------



## mushtaq4

XyphDryne said:


> Okay, I am currently collecting all my stuff for vetassess. I aim for 225113, Marketing Specialist, currently on CSOL in NT and SA.
> 
> As of now, I got:
> Age: 25 points
> English: 10 points
> Qualifications: 15 points (according to a pre assessment from an agent. I studied at university with a diploma (similar to a Master degree).
> And then overseas work exp.: 5 points
> 
> Makes 55 points. I then would launch my EOI and hope your state sponsoring for 60 points, right?
> 
> Okay, what troubles me right before vetassess:
> 
> It seems to be quite important that what I studied at university correlates with my job. But: I work in marketing since a couple of years, but studied something else with hardly any marketing relations. But I may have hope, because I gathered a couple of years working experience.
> 
> And since, I quote:
> "In some cases, additional years of highly relevant employment at the required skill level can compensate for lack of relevance of your qualification to the nominated occupation."
> 
> That means, I still can have hope to get assessed..probably?
> 
> Also, I read that sometimes only the recent job will be considered. Did you experience something similar?
> 
> I did three internships and work in my second job now, all marketing related. And I received signed certificates of each employer I was. Would be strange if all of this won´t be considered.
> 
> And for today, a final question: You got to decide for one job title. I see at least two that fit. So, I guess, I take the one that is to be found in the most CSOL to get a better chance of being sponsored..? Let´s say, I I would not be assessed for one job, could I try another one later? Of course, again paying the full fee.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Dear XyphDryne,

So did you get positive vetasses assessment with a totally irrelevant qualification ? Please say yes, I have degrees in economics and Banking & Finance and wants to apply for Marketing Specialist.

Kindly do share the outcome and what exact qualification do you had so I may compare my case.

Thanks a lot.

Best Regards
mushtaq.


----------



## Sillygos

Has anyone in here tried the priority processing with Vetassess?


----------



## mushtaq4

Sillygos said:


> Has anyone in here tried the priority processing with Vetassess?


Dear Sillygos,

I didnot yet, but intend to do so once my paper work is complete soon IA.

It says at the Vetassess web site it would take them 10 working days to complete the assessment though, which is lot quicker than the 12 weeks compare to the regular processing time.

Anyways, do keep us posted about the quality if you choose to use this service.

Best of luck !!!

Best Regards,
musthaq.


----------



## Sillygos

mushtaq4 said:


> Dear Sillygos,
> 
> I didnot yet, but intend to do so once my paper work is complete soon IA.
> 
> It says at the Vetassess web site it would take them 10 working days to complete the assessment though, which is lot quicker than the 12 weeks compare to the regular processing time.
> 
> Anyways, do keep us posted about the quality if you choose to use this service.
> 
> Best of luck !!!
> 
> Best Regards,
> musthaq.


I am going for the priority processing too. The main reason I asked was because I have only heard people not getting. It seems like Vetassess is not giving any reason to why they refuse the priority processing.


----------



## mushtaq4

Sillygos said:


> I am going for the priority processing too. The main reason I asked was because I have only heard people not getting. It seems like Vetassess is not giving any reason to why they refuse the priority processing.


Dear Sillygos,

Then be cautious and write a separate e-mail to Vetassess and sort it out first. Inquire them about your concern and make sure things doesn't go wrong in the very beginning. So to save yourself from the frustration and paying high fee upfront for the service you don't get, highly advised to get a clarity on it first and then take a move.

Hope you got my point.

For which occupation you are going to go for assessment and with which qualification/degree ??

Best Regards,
mushtaq.


----------



## Sillygos

mushtaq4 said:


> Dear Sillygos,
> 
> Then be cautious and write a separate e-mail to Vetassess and sort it out first. Inquire them about your concern and make sure things doesn't go wrong in the very beginning. So to save yourself from the frustration and paying high fee upfront for the service you don't get, highly advised to get a clarity on it first and then take a move.
> 
> Hope you got my point.
> 
> For which occupation you are going to go for assessment and with which qualification/degree ??
> 
> Best Regards,
> mushtaq.


Thanks for the reply Mushtaq;

Well, if you don't qualify for the fast track, they will refund the priority fee. It's just that I am trying to see if there is anybody out there who has been approved or not for it. What papers they submitted and so on.

I am applying for 312212 Civil Engineering Technician.

I have all the papers ready that I think they need for it to be accepted for priority.

Current Passport
Previous passort (to show name change)
Tax assessment for all years
Pay slips for every year employed, with every employer
Letter of recommendations from all employers, including detailed duties
Diplomas and transcripts from my Master
Resume
Passport size photo
Certified translations for all above documents that was not originally in English


----------



## Sillygos

Sillygos said:


> Thanks for the reply Mushtaq;
> 
> Well, if you don't qualify for the fast track, they will refund the priority fee. It's just that I am trying to see if there is anybody out there who has been approved or not for it. What papers they submitted and so on.
> 
> I am applying for 312212 Civil Engineering Technician.
> 
> I have all the papers ready that I think they need for it to be accepted for priority.
> 
> Current Passport
> Previous passort (to show name change)
> Tax assessment for all years
> Pay slips for every year employed, with every employer
> Letter of recommendations from all employers, including detailed duties
> Diplomas and transcripts from my Master
> Resume
> Passport size photo
> Certified translations for all above documents that was not originally in English


This is what I will submit:

* Current Passport.
* Previous passort (to show name change).
* Tax assessment for all years (total 15 years).
* Pay slips for every year employed and first and last pay slip from every job, with all 3 employers.
* Letter of recommendations from all employers, including detailed duties and responsibilities. 
* Diplomas and transcripts from my Master which are originally in both my language and English.
* Resume. 
* Passport size photo.
* Certified translations for all above documents that was not originally in English.
* The signed Applicant declaration form.
* Online SRG1 version.


----------



## irfaan.pma

*agriculture scientist*

Hi,
Could you please guide & inform me about eligibility as Agriculture Scientist.
Mphil Biotehnology
PhD Biotechnology (awaiting Degree)

Experience.Research was fully funded & paid.

Job Description:
Subject studied in Mphil & PhD level.

1-Plant Genetic Engineering
2-Plant Tissue Culture
3-Sustainable agriculture
4-Crop Ecology
5-Agriculture & environmental pollution
6-Environmental Biotechnology


Thank You


----------



## olmaza

XyphDryne said:


> Again and again I read that I have to have a stamp for accreditation on my documents. I could get this from our townhall for example.
> 
> But according to the Vetassess faq section:
> 
> "Do I need to submit original or certified documents as part of my evidence?
> 
> If applying online, you'll need to upload and submit high quality colour scans of proof of identity, qualification and employment documents. If you're submitting the documents by mail, please provide high quality colour copies of the required documents along with the signed and completed application form."
> 
> So, I can just upload the originals (in German) plus the translations from a NAATI certified translation agency and that´s enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, 
Could you tell me if you found the answer to this? What did you end up doing?

Thanks


----------



## olmaza

Sillygos said:


> This is what I will submit:
> 
> * Current Passport.
> * Previous passort (to show name change).
> * Tax assessment for all years (total 15 years).
> * Pay slips for every year employed and first and last pay slip from every job, with all 3 employers.
> * Letter of recommendations from all employers, including detailed duties and responsibilities.
> * Diplomas and transcripts from my Master which are originally in both my language and English.
> * Resume.
> * Passport size photo.
> * Certified translations for all above documents that was not originally in English.
> * The signed Applicant declaration form.
> * Online SRG1 version.


Hi Can you tell me if the documents need to be certified? Or will colour scans do?


----------



## s.plainsboro

Hi,
I have a Engineering degree in "Industrial production and Engineering" from a reputable university in India. However, i have worked as Software Engineer for over 17 years now.

I am planning to apply for PR under 261313 - Software Engineer, and ACS is processing my application as RPL(Recognition of Prior Learning).

Any one with similar background who have applied before? can you please guide me if I have to apply to VETASSESS for my education evaluation (Australia equivalent) or can the results of ACS is good enough to claim 15 points towards education as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Sillygos

olmaza said:


> Hi Can you tell me if the documents need to be certified? Or will colour scans do?



All the translations was certified, but not the originals. They were color scans.


----------



## Initious

Just giving some information if anyone is applying to VETASSESS as a self-employed person. I was told by my agent that it might take longer seeing that I own a very small company but I provided everything I could - tax filing documents, payslips, prove of income going into my bank account, client testimonials (it does help if they are big companies!), client contracts etc. and the outcome came in *30 days*! I did not have an accountant so there was no statement from the accountant as they have recommended on the website. 

During the assessment phase, my business partner got a call from VETASSESS asking some information about the company such as the type of work we do, the number of vehicles we own and our employees' names. There seem to be some communication issue between them and he was told to expect another call from them. However, the call never came and soon enough, I got a positive assessment.

Nominated Occupation: 149413 Transport Company Manager
Claimed 3.1 years, awarded 2.1 years with the first being the qualifying year.


----------



## olmaza

Sillygos said:


> All the translations was certified, but not the originals. They were color scans.



Ok THanks so much for the response.


----------



## shunamite

Sillygos said:


> Has anyone in here tried the priority processing with Vetassess?


Yes , my husband got his skill assessment and got it positive, we used priority processing.


----------



## Sillygos

shunamite said:


> Yes , my husband got his skill assessment and got it positive, we used priority processing.


Thanks for your reply;

Did you get a confirmation email stating it was accepted as Priority? 

I submitted the application on the 12th and on the 16th the status changed from "submitted" to In progress" They also added logged date on the 16th.

I have not received any email saying if it's been accepted or not for priority and they have not issued a refund for the priority fee, does that mean it has been accepted?

Thanks


----------



## shunamite

Sillygos said:


> Thanks for your reply;
> 
> Did you get a confirmation email stating it was accepted as Priority?
> 
> I submitted the application on the 12th and on the 16th the status changed from "submitted" to In progress" They also added logged date on the 16th.
> 
> I have not received any email saying if it's been accepted or not for priority and they have not issued a refund for the priority fee, does that mean it has been accepted?
> 
> Thanks


Yes we received an email under 'communication tab', 
we submitted the application 14th Aug, status changed to logged on 15th Aug, 
email that application is approved for priority 16th Aug.
Positive Outcome 24th Aug.

I suggest you can call them to ask about the status. They are quite helpful.
All the best


----------



## irfaan.pma

parth1310 said:


> Either way. Choice is yours. Prefer separately with appropriate file titles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Could you please share your experience letter.

Thank You in advance


----------



## abrao115

Hi all,

I lodged the VETASSESS skills assessment on 17.07.2017 under ANZSCO 232213 CAROGRAPHER and got negative out come letter on 25.07.2017 through post to my MARA agent"s postal address and he scanned it and sent me today as he was on holidays and returned to Australia yesterday.

Out come letter says
Outcome: negative
Based on the evidence provided the qualifications and/or employment described above do not meet the skills assessment requirement of your nominated occupation.

My MARA agent is saying he will refer to formal complain as he has been received five negative outcomes from that case officer (chauthan). 

Before lodging the assssment my agent said, for CARTOGRAPHER occupation bachelors is enough even though it is not highly relavent to the occupation.


1. My question is do I have any chance to get positive out come from VETASSESS.
Below are My details are.


Qualification:1 Bachelor of science ( Maths, physics, chemistry, environmental studies) 2005

2 MASTERS IN COMPUTER APPLICATION. 2008
Experience : 9 years as aGIS ENGINEER( Roles and responsibilities are ematchs to Cartographer) working in same company.

I have read in some websites that

"In some cases, additional years of highly relevant employment at the required skill level can compensate for lack of relevance of your qualification to the nominated occupation.

2. Is it correct ?

If it is correct why they have given the negative outcome? Can I lodge the formal complain?
Do I have any other option to get the positive outcome because without getting positive out come we can not apply for PR right?

I have posted these questions to my MARA agent. He is just saying he wil complain about the negative outcome received by that particular case manager and telling me to wait till we get the response from VETASSESS, but I am very tensed and feeling very bad about it.


Guys kindly help me on these issues.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## vannakuma

abrao115 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged the VETASSESS skills assessment on 17.07.2017 under ANZSCO 232213 CAROGRAPHER and got negative out come letter on 25.07.2017 through post to my MARA agent"s postal address and he scanned it and sent me today as he was on holidays and returned to Australia yesterday.
> 
> Out come letter says
> Outcome: negative
> Based on the evidence provided the qualifications and/or employment described above do not meet the skills assessment requirement of your nominated occupation.
> 
> My MARA agent is saying he will refer to formal complain as he has been received five negative outcomes from that case officer (chauthan).
> 
> Before lodging the assssment my agent said, for CARTOGRAPHER occupation bachelors is enough even though it is not highly relavent to the occupation.
> 
> 
> 1. My question is do I have any chance to get positive out come from VETASSESS.
> Below are My details are.
> 
> 
> Qualification:1 Bachelor of science ( Maths, physics, chemistry, environmental studies) 2005
> 
> 2 MASTERS IN COMPUTER APPLICATION. 2008
> Experience : 9 years as aGIS ENGINEER( Roles and responsibilities are ematchs to Cartographer) working in same company.
> 
> I have read in some websites that
> 
> "In some cases, additional years of highly relevant employment at the required skill level can compensate for lack of relevance of your qualification to the nominated occupation.
> 
> 2. Is it correct ?
> 
> If it is correct why they have given the negative outcome? Can I lodge the formal complain?
> Do I have any other option to get the positive outcome because without getting positive out come we can not apply for PR right?
> 
> I have posted these questions to my MARA agent. He is just saying he wil complain about the negative outcome received by that particular case manager and telling me to wait till we get the response from VETASSESS, but I am very tensed and feeling very bad about it.
> 
> 
> Guys kindly help me on these issues.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


Hi Abrao115,

To get a positive outcome from Vetassess, your qualification and work experience must be highly relevant to the nominated occupation. 

Regard to your MARA's agent commented about Chauhan, this guy is the Vetassess's Skills Recognition Manager signing on the outcome letter, he may check/approve your file, but he may not be the actual case assessment officer. To understand more, you'd better call or email to Vetassess by yourself to discuss why you receive a negative outcome and seek their suggestion on what to do next - lodge a reassessment or nominate a new closely related occupation. 

Good luck mate.


----------



## sam2206

Is anyone having trouble uploading their documents on Vetasses site, for evaluation. I have been trying since morning, and only one documents of the 10 I uploaded was accepted in the system. The rest were not uploaded at all. It's frustrating uploading them again and again without understanding why the system is not accepting them.


----------



## vannakuma

sam2206 said:


> Is anyone having trouble uploading their documents on Vetasses site, for evaluation. I have been trying since morning, and only one documents of the 10 I uploaded was accepted in the system. The rest were not uploaded at all. It's frustrating uploading them again and again without understanding why the system is not accepting them.


Are you aware of the file size restriction for each file to upload?


----------



## sam2206

vannakuma said:


> Are you aware of the file size restriction for each file to upload?


Yeah man.. file size restrcition, file type, naming convention, all have been adhered too.. worst part is, its not even throwing up an error for me to know what is the issue..


----------



## sam2206

I am having a little issue with my assessment with Vetassess and I dont want to pay the fee and realize that they are going to strike it down.

The issue is - I have been unable to get a statement of service from any of my last 5 organizations. 3 of them have issued the standard boiler plate letter of how long I worked there, in what position and what department/team. Other 2 haven't even bothered with that.

Now my question is, between the payslips, offer letter, these relieving letter, and the CV i prepared, is it enough to get a positive assessment from Vetassess or do I need something else to make it go in my favour.

The assessment fee is fairly high and I dont want to request an assessment without having gotten all my ducks in a row..

Appreciate any guidance on this.. thanks..


----------



## Jamil Sid

sam2206 said:


> I am having a little issue with my assessment with Vetassess and I dont want to pay the fee and realize that they are going to strike it down.
> 
> The issue is - I have been unable to get a statement of service from any of my last 5 organizations. 3 of them have issued the standard boiler plate letter of how long I worked there, in what position and what department/team. Other 2 haven't even bothered with that.
> 
> Now my question is, between the payslips, offer letter, these relieving letter, and the CV i prepared, is it enough to get a positive assessment from Vetassess or do I need something else to make it go in my favour.
> 
> The assessment fee is fairly high and I dont want to request an assessment without having gotten all my ducks in a row..
> 
> Appreciate any guidance on this.. thanks..


I think you should not bother about it If the rest of two companies are not willing to give you exp letter , you can submitt the statuary declaration any colleague or manager from these organization and submitt it. I hope It wil work.
I have a same scenario and By the grace of God i got my grant.


----------



## sam2206

Jamil Sid said:


> I think you should not bother about it If the rest of two companies are not willing to give you exp letter , you can submitt the statuary declaration any colleague or manager from these organization and submitt it. I hope It wil work.
> I have a same scenario and By the grace of God i got my grant.


Ok, I know im trying to push the boundary a little, but what the hell..

1. I have submitted enough docs to prove that I worked in the 5 companies..

2. The other 3 companies that gave me letter also are not exactly the statement of service that Vetassess wants. These are just template letters saying I worked in so and so department from X to Y date..

3. So, now that I have put in enough proof that I worked there so x period, should I bother with the statutory declaration or just go ahead and submit my docs for assessment.. I am hoping that they would look at my work ex, if need be contact the references, but wont reject my application altogether.. in worse case, if they come back to for Statutory declaration or affadavit, I can arrange that..

Did u have proper statement of service as vetassess needs or did u submit SD voluntarily or did they ask you to get the statutory declaration ?

Sam


----------



## Jamil Sid

sam2206 said:


> Ok, I know im trying to push the boundary a little, but what the hell..
> 
> 1. I have submitted enough docs to prove that I worked in the 5 companies..
> 
> 2. The other 3 companies that gave me letter also are not exactly the statement of service that Vetassess wants. These are just template letters saying I worked in so and so department from X to Y date..
> 
> 3. So, now that I have put in enough proof that I worked there so x period, should I bother with the statutory declaration or just go ahead and submit my docs for assessment.. I am hoping that they would look at my work ex, if need be contact the references, but wont reject my application altogether.. in worse case, if they come back to for Statutory declaration or affadavit, I can arrange that..
> 
> Did u have proper statement of service as vetassess needs or did u submit SD voluntarily or did they ask you to get the statutory declaration ?
> 
> Sam


Dear Sam,
1-Request of your X-col to make SD for you with R&R & attach with exp letter in which ur companies mention your joining dates.
2-In case if u didnt find any friend who make your SD do by yourself on 20 RS stamp paper and submit it.
// Mention the website and Email address of ur previous companies.//
I am sure you will get positive assessment.

You should take a chance my friend if u go ahead in your life.


----------



## sam2206

Jamil Sid said:


> Dear Sam,
> 1-Request of your X-col to make SD for you with R&R & attach with exp letter in which ur companies mention your joining dates.
> 2-In case if u didnt find any friend who make your SD do by yourself on 20 RS stamp paper and submit it.
> // Mention the website and Email address of ur previous companies.//
> I am sure you will get positive assessment.
> 
> You should take a chance my friend if u go ahead in your life.


Thank you so much man.. this is so helpful.. Getting letters will be a challenge and time consuming.. so will opt for the Affadavit.. that would be quick.. will make 5 Affadavit and submit it.. plain and simple..


----------



## Jamil Sid

Thank you Brother,
I hope soon you will get your Visa Grant.


----------



## AJKuwait

Is there any chance to get a positive assessment from vetassess by showing only 5 years of trade work experience without formal qualification.

Anzsco code : 334111
Occupation : Plumber 
Country of passport : India


----------



## Dharm

During priority process, case officer contacted for any information? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Dharm

shunamite said:


> Yes we received an email under 'communication tab',
> we submitted the application 14th Aug, status changed to logged on 15th Aug,
> email that application is approved for priority 16th Aug.
> Positive Outcome 24th Aug.
> 
> I suggest you can call them to ask about the status. They are quite helpful.
> All the best


Hi, during priority process, case officer contacted you for any information? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## shunamite

Dharm said:


> Hi, during priority process, case officer contacted you for any information?
> 
> Thank you in advance


No, there was no contact.


----------



## catctchan

Initious said:


> Just giving some information if anyone is applying to VETASSESS as a self-employed person. I was told by my agent that it might take longer seeing that I own a very small company but I provided everything I could - tax filing documents, payslips, prove of income going into my bank account, client testimonials (it does help if they are big companies!), client contracts etc. and the outcome came in *30 days*! I did not have an accountant so there was no statement from the accountant as they have recommended on the website.
> 
> During the assessment phase, my business partner got a call from VETASSESS asking some information about the company such as the type of work we do, the number of vehicles we own and our employees' names. There seem to be some communication issue between them and he was told to expect another call from them. However, the call never came and soon enough, I got a positive assessment.
> 
> Nominated Occupation: 149413 Transport Company Manager
> Claimed 3.1 years, awarded 2.1 years with the first being the qualifying year.



Could you please share the template of the client testimonials? What information should be included in it? Many thanks.


----------



## EdgarK

Quick question about further investigation - do you guys know if VETASSESS is making inquiries to the universities that have issued the degree (outside of Australia)?


----------



## Bufu

Hi all,
Did anyone have a case of applying for 141311 Hotel or Motel Manager with an Assistant Hotel Manager experience (second in charge)? Thanking you!


----------



## Sucess

Hello,
I am about to apply for Agricultural Technician 311111 assessment through vetassess. I will be using it for 489 visa for either SA or TAS. However, I have not seen anybody discuss about this occupation here, and nobody has applied for this occupation under 489 Visa Tracker webpage.
Before giving my money out to vetassess, I want to be sure this occupation can be nominated after for 489 visa?
Anyone prompt response will be much appreciated.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

My occupation is Recruitment Consultant (223112).

I have done Btech ( 2008-12) and have 3.6 years of experience in recruitment. I have done distance Learning 1 year PG Diploma in HR(completed in Jan' 2017) along with my experience.

Acc. to Vetassess Site :
This occupation requires a qualification which is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree, in a field highly relevant to the nominated occupation.
In addition to this, applicants must have at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation. If employment is not post-qualification, then five additional years of highly relevant employment are required.
If the degree is not in a highly relevant field, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required. This is reduced to two years if there is an additional qualification at least at AQF Diploma level in a highly relevant field.
A positive assessment of both qualifications and employment is required for a positive Skills Assessment Outcome.

what are my chances for positive assessment?

P.S : I don't want any points for experience, applying 489 for SA under special conditions


----------



## danzel1

Hi All, 

Posted my partners Migration Vetassess Assessment for Plumber (General) today. He has a Scottish SVQ Mechanical Services Plumbing, Commerical and Domestic Gas tickets, as well as additional construction ones. He's got 12.5 years experience (including a 4 year apprenticeship) and we're currently in Australia on 417 visas. 

Submitted..............................28/11/2017
Stage 1 Outcome
Stage 2 Practical Assessment
Vetassess Outcome
EOI Submitted (189)
Visa Offer
Visa Grant Date


----------



## Agronomist

Hi
I applied for occupation Agricultural Scientist and got negative outcome just within one week. After that i applied through consultant for occupation agricultural consultant with changes in my SOS for each employment. Application lodged on 13-11-2017 and i got call from vetassess on 23-11-2017. Assessing officer asked me questions about my current job role and also ask about my changed statement of service. I explained her why i changed my statements and on my end i answered every question and tried to make her satisfied. 
Now today is 7-12-2017 and i still got no updates from Vetassess, application status is in progress. 
Can anybody tell me what prospects do i have for positive outcome ??
Fingers crossed!


----------



## sahir01

AOA, I am Omer from Lahore and I applied for vetassess and got positive assessment but with 7.4 years, so anyone can tell that on same post and same company after 8 months I can claim 8 years point without again assessment from vetassess???? 
and secondly my ielts score is less can I get points from PTE if yes then how and where???
and third I have submitted EOI yesterday with assuming 8 years exp. is this ok or I should wait???
thanks

ANZSCO 133111 - CPM
AGE 25 PTS
EDU 15 PTS
LANG 0 PTS
IELTS L -7, R-7.5, S- 6, W- 6.5
Vetassess 7.4 years positive
EOI SUBMITTED 55 POINTS 190 for NSW on 8-Dec-17 (with 8 year exp.)


----------



## bellameow

For Vetassess application form, do I group together all position in the same company into one employment?


Thanks!


----------



## donjack

sahir01 said:


> AOA, I am Omer from Lahore and I applied for vetassess and got positive assessment but with 7.4 years, so anyone can tell that on same post and same company after 8 months I can claim 8 years point without again assessment from vetassess????
> and secondly my ielts score is less can I get points from PTE if yes then how and where???
> and third I have submitted EOI yesterday with assuming 8 years exp. is this ok or I should wait???
> thanks
> 
> ANZSCO 133111 - CPM
> AGE 25 PTS
> EDU 15 PTS
> LANG 0 PTS
> IELTS L -7, R-7.5, S- 6, W- 6.5
> Vetassess 7.4 years positive
> EOI SUBMITTED 55 POINTS 190 for NSW on 8-Dec-17 (with 8 year exp.)


You can only claim the remaining 8months at the due time with further documentary evidence, claiming now tantamount to false claim and may jeopardise your visa application if suddenly invited to apply before the 8months elapse. My advice is that you fill in your EOI on the 8th month. You are aware that CPM occupation is not very competitive and can get you invite within a short time after EOI. Besides, I am also nominating the same occupation with you. I am sending you a PM, please respond lets collaborate .


----------



## donjack

sahir01 said:


> AOA, I am Omer from Lahore and I applied for vetassess and got positive assessment but with 7.4 years, so anyone can tell that on same post and same company after 8 months I can claim 8 years point without again assessment from vetassess????
> and secondly my ielts score is less can I get points from PTE if yes then how and where???
> and third I have submitted EOI yesterday with assuming 8 years exp. is this ok or I should wait???
> thanks
> 
> ANZSCO 133111 - CPM
> AGE 25 PTS
> EDU 15 PTS
> LANG 0 PTS
> IELTS L -7, R-7.5, S- 6, W- 6.5
> Vetassess 7.4 years positive
> EOI SUBMITTED 55 POINTS 190 for NSW on 8-Dec-17 (with 8 year exp.)


Again, looking at your IELTS result, with little more effort you can easily achieve 65 in all sections in PTE. I guess they are reliable websites that sell PTE vouchers in your country at a cheaper rate than from the PTE website. Go to PTE exam thread on this forum, you will get more information on that.


----------



## insider580

sahir01 said:


> AOA, I am Omer from Lahore and I applied for vetassess and got positive assessment but with 7.4 years, so anyone can tell that on same post and same company after 8 months I can claim 8 years point without again assessment from vetassess????
> and secondly my ielts score is less can I get points from PTE if yes then how and where???
> and third I have submitted EOI yesterday with assuming 8 years exp. is this ok or I should wait???
> thanks
> 
> ANZSCO 133111 - CPM
> AGE 25 PTS
> EDU 15 PTS
> LANG 0 PTS
> IELTS L -7, R-7.5, S- 6, W- 6.5
> Vetassess 7.4 years positive
> EOI SUBMITTED 55 POINTS 190 for NSW on 8-Dec-17 (with 8 year exp.)


There is no PTE in Pakistan. You can only do it in UAE. You can make a trip to UAE on visit visa and take the test.


----------



## yogithegreat

Hi,

I am CA with B. Com. and my wife is CA with M. Com. DO i need to submit only CA degree and transcript or i need to give CA, B. Com/M. Com as well as 10th/12th certificate and transcript?

Please guide me?


----------



## sahir01

donjack said:


> You can only claim the remaining 8months at the due time with further documentary evidence, claiming now tantamount to false claim and may jeopardise your visa application if suddenly invited to apply before the 8months elapse. My advice is that you fill in your EOI on the 8th month. You are aware that CPM occupation is not very competitive and can get you invite within a short time after EOI. Besides, I am also nominating the same occupation with you. I am sending you a PM, please respond lets collaborate .



Means I should withdraw my EOI now, ok thanks bro I will. 

sure will do togather.


----------



## kilaca

*Vetassess +ve assessment or not*

Hi,

Do you know how many years of exp will be cut by Vetassess from me based on information below:

Code: 133111 - Construction Project Manager
2001 - BSc Civil Engineering 
2002 - 2004 - Assistant Project Manager to Project Manager (Civil Constructions) - Salary Payment by cash
2004 - 2005 MSc Petroleum Engineering
2005 - 2011 - Project Manager (Civil Constructions) - Salary Payment by cash
2012 - 2016 - Project Engineer (Oil and Gas Civil/Mechanical Constructions)
2016 December - Laid off
2017 - Floated a company yet to get a civil engr. contract but only procurement contracts

Now want to look at possibility of moving to Australia. What's the possibility of getting 8-10yrs total points for employment.

Do i have to include my MSc?

Do you think my experience from 2012-2016 will be considered for 133111 - CPM, since its in oil and gas civil engr. projects and not proper civil building project?

How do i support salaries paid in cash, will reference letter be sufficient?

Pls any other advice will be appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## donjack

sahir01 said:


> Means I should withdraw my EOI now, ok thanks bro I will.


That is better bro.


----------



## Nithinbabu23

Hi,
I am a post graduate in International business from Bharathiar University Coimbatore, India and also I have completed my bachelors in Commerce- E-commerce from GRD school of commerce and International business. I would like to do my assessment for the post of marketing specialist(Anzco-225113) from Vetassess. I have an experience of 1.5 years in the related profession. Can anybody help me in the assessment(Who has done it from Vetasses) as I have heard there are lots of rejections happening in the recent time?.


----------



## aroonr_88

Hi experts,

I am planning to apply for Vetassess assement under Internal Auditor.

I have done my B.COM and M.COM both under Distance Education from Annamalai University (both 2nd class)

I have also done Indian CA and Indian CMA (Former CWA)

I believe Vetassess uses CEP to decide on awarding for AQF degree points. Could you please let me know if Distance Education especially from Annamalai University would be accepted?


----------



## ornateapple

Hi, 
I have got positive assessment for Laboratory Manager. I have noticed this occupation code currently unavailable for state sponsor ship. Can anyone please help when this will be available again?

Thank You.

Regards,
Aman


----------



## Jamil Sid

ornateapple said:


> Hi,
> I have got positive assessment for Laboratory Manager. I have noticed this occupation code currently unavailable for state sponsor ship. Can anyone please help when this will be available again?
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> Regards,
> Aman


There is no specific timeline for occupation availability. Why you don't check your occupation before submitting your app to VETASSESS. I advice you continuously monitor the states website. Most probably they includes new occ in first week of July.


----------



## Jamil Sid

EdgarK said:


> Quick question about further investigation - do you guys know if VETASSESS is making inquiries to the universities that have issued the degree (outside of Australia)?


Yes, I think they send inquiry to concerned university for verification.


----------



## Agronomist

Hi
I applied for occupation Agricultural Scientist and got negative outcome just within one week. After that i applied through consultant for occupation agricultural consultant with changes in my SOS for each employment. Application lodged on 13-11-2017 and i got call from vetassess on 23-11-2017. Assessing officer asked me questions about my current job role and also ask about my changed statement of service. I explained her why i changed my statements and on my end i answered every question and tried to make her satisfied. 
Now today is 7-12-2017 and i still got no updates from Vetassess, application status is in progress. 
Can anybody tell me what prospects do i have for positive outcome ??
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Agronomist

Infact now its 12-01-2018 but still waiting for my outcome. 
Very confused as still they neither made contact with my boss nor gave outcome.


----------



## Neo_R

*Question*



Agronomist said:


> Infact now its 12-01-2018 but still waiting for my outcome.
> Very confused as still they neither made contact with my boss nor gave outcome.




I have a question regarding VETASESS. My wife has a project co-ordinator experience 531112 for 1.5 yrs and a software developer for 3.8 yrs. Since she is a BE ( ECE ) graduate, we cannot apply for ACS assessment as it requires 4 yrs. Hence, we cannot apply for 2613 job code. But I want to know whether I can apply for vetassess assessment or will they expect 4 yrs experience as well.


----------



## fastfood1

Arji said:


> LOL...typo :nerd::nerd:
> I wonder how you waited all these months
> My CO is David Wyatt...i guess.... as he is the one who sent me that email...from which states are you expecting sponsership??


So VETASSESS case officer asked you from which states are you expecting sponsorship?


----------



## fastfood1

Neo_R said:


> I have a question regarding VETASESS. My wife has a project co-ordinator experience 531112 for 1.5 yrs and a software developer for 3.8 yrs. Since she is a BE ( ECE ) graduate, we cannot apply for ACS assessment as it requires 4 yrs. Hence, we cannot apply for 2613 job code. But I want to know whether I can apply for vetassess assessment or will they expect 4 yrs experience as well.


VETASSESS will only deduct 1 year but depends which occupation you want to apply for, if that occupation is even on VETASSESS list.


----------



## fastfood1

Agronomist said:


> Infact now its 12-01-2018 but still waiting for my outcome.
> Very confused as still they neither made contact with my boss nor gave outcome.


Did you get the call from local PAK number or from Australia and have you submitted any tax documents in your VETASSESS documents? What all documents did you submit in your application?


----------



## fastfood1

archit1910 said:


> Ok, mine was Pooja Sharma.. Dont ask mate, I almost gave up hope then we received an verification call to which my boss said, pls email.
> Then again email came after a week to which we replied and received that recipent mailbox is full lol and then it came finally.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers for South Australia hopefully, since it was the only state last year which opened 149212 so thats first priority followed by NT or whatever opens if SA doesn't open.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


Could you help me withwWhat all documents did you submit in your application? Did you include any tax documents or bank statements?


----------



## fastfood1

Arji said:


> My current employer has also received verification call today...My CO has called all my employers..I don't know why he is verifying each and everyone of them...and one weird thing was he asked my current employer what my height and weight is


That sounds weird. Was this call from India or Australia?


----------



## 191jatan

Hi There,
I am currently standing at 75 points as I’ve scored 79+ in PTE and completed my PY in accounting.

My anz code is 221111 ( General accountant )

My query is that I recently got married and my wife has bachelors in commerce from Gujarat University and Also MBA in marketing management from Gujarat Technological University. She has 6 bands each in IELTS. She is currently onshore with me.

Can I claim her 5 points towards my 189?

As my visa’s are expiring in 4 months.

And where can I assess her degree?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Neo_R

*Question*



fastfood1 said:


> VETASSESS will only deduct 1 year but depends which occupation you want to apply for, if that occupation is even on VETASSESS list.


THanks mate.

511112 is the job code

2012 feb- 2015 oct 3 yrs 8 months- software developer

2016-Oct- till date - Project Coordinator/Adminstrator 1 yr 3 months ongoing

BE- ECE is the qualification

So does that mean that we can get a positive assessment from VEtasess? I am not worried about the points but need a positive and suitable skill assesment for the spouse points.

If yes, can you please suggest which category I should apply in their system?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fastfood1

Neo_R said:


> THanks mate.
> 
> 511112 is the job code
> 
> 2012 feb- 2015 oct 3 yrs 8 months- software developer
> 
> 2016-Oct- till date - Project Coordinator/Adminstrator 1 yr 3 months ongoing
> 
> BE- ECE is the qualification
> 
> So does that mean that we can get a positive assessment from VEtasess? I am not worried about the points but need a positive and suitable skill assesment for the spouse points.
> 
> If yes, can you please suggest which category I should apply in their system?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry Mate, I do not know the job duties you are performing and you have performed in the last job. You can only find out the ANZSCO code with job duties match. Try to find ICT occupation which is in VETASSESS and check the minimum requirements for that occupation.


----------



## fastfood1

191jatan said:


> Hi There,
> I am currently standing at 75 points as I’ve scored 79+ in PTE and completed my PY in accounting.
> 
> My anz code is 221111 ( General accountant )
> 
> My query is that I recently got married and my wife has bachelors in commerce from Gujarat University and Also MBA in marketing management from Gujarat Technological University. She has 6 bands each in IELTS. She is currently onshore with me.
> 
> Can I claim her 5 points towards my 189?
> 
> As my visa’s are expiring in 4 months.
> 
> And where can I assess her degree?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can only claim points for her when her degree can be assessed as 221111 (General Accountant) which can not be the case. so you can not claim points for her for 189 or any visa. Better you go for 190 or 489 option and be on bridging visa while you wait for your PR or apply renewal of 457 if you already on 457.


----------



## Agronomist

fastfood1 said:


> Did you get the call from local PAK number or from Australia and have you submitted any tax documents in your VETASSESS documents? What all documents did you submit in your application?


Hi 
call was from Local Pak number and i have submitted bank statements and salary slips apart from my statements of service and educational certificates.


----------



## anachan

Agronomist said:


> Infact now its 12-01-2018 but still waiting for my outcome.
> Very confused as still they neither made contact with my boss nor gave outcome.


 Hi. Have you heard from VETASSESS? I had applied on 28/11/17 and so far no case officer has been allocated to my application!! I have applied for reassessment for general occupation. Every time my agent calls they say there is a huge backlog due to Xmas holidays


----------



## olmaza

anachan said:


> Hi. Have you heard from VETASSESS? I had applied on 28/11/17 and so far no case officer has been allocated to my application!! I have applied for reassessment for general occupation. Every time my agent calls they say there is a huge backlog due to Xmas holidays


Hi, 
I applied on 23/11/17 and got my positive outcome yesterday 17/01/18. Just wondering how you know that a case officer has not been assigned? I had no idea about it. The status on the Vetassess account just said "In Progress" till yesterday and then changed to "Completed"
Also they do say 3 months so I was pleasantly surprised when I got the result yesterday.


----------



## manojb

*Question regarding skill assessments*

Hi All,

Please help me to answer my question, Whether for ACS , is it necessary to submit all my educational qualifications even though i am not willing to claim the points for that particular degree.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Agronomist

anachan said:


> Hi. Have you heard from VETASSESS? I had applied on 28/11/17 and so far no case officer has been allocated to my application!! I have applied for reassessment for general occupation. Every time my agent calls they say there is a huge backlog due to Xmas holidays


Hello Anachan,
I had received call from VETASSESS on 23-11-2017 in which case officer asked me about my statement of services and job duties i mentioned in my first application and second application. After that still no contact made from their side whereas status showing " IN PROGRESS".


----------



## Agronomist

olmaza said:


> Hi,
> I applied on 23/11/17 and got my positive outcome yesterday 17/01/18. Just wondering how you know that a case officer has not been assigned? I had no idea about it. The status on the Vetassess account just said "In Progress" till yesterday and then changed to "Completed"
> Also they do say 3 months so I was pleasantly surprised when I got the result yesterday.


Congratulations Olmaza.
Best of luck for rest of the process.


----------



## anachan

olmaza said:


> Hi,
> I applied on 23/11/17 and got my positive outcome yesterday 17/01/18. Just wondering how you know that a case officer has not been assigned? I had no idea about it. The status on the Vetassess account just said "In Progress" till yesterday and then changed to "Completed"
> Also they do say 3 months so I was pleasantly surprised when I got the result yesterday.


Congratulations on the positive outcome! I have applied through agent and he told me that a case officer has not been allocated yet. I even called VETASSESS today and asked them the same and the lady said that no case officer has been allocated yet so it can take more than the average 14weeks time. I am very stressed out at the moment as my visa expires in 1st week of May.


----------



## anachan

Agronomist said:


> Hello Anachan,
> I had received call from VETASSESS on 23-11-2017 in which case officer asked me about my statement of services and job duties i mentioned in my first application and second application. After that still no contact made from their side whereas status showing " IN PROGRESS".


Good luck Agronomist. I am still waiting for my application to get allocated to CO. Not sure how much time it will take after that


----------



## Agronomist

anachan said:


> Good luck Agronomist. I am still waiting for my application to get allocated to CO. Not sure how much time it will take after that


Thanx Anachan.
Strange to know that CO is still not assigned. 
I am also confused that after conducting my interview on telephone back in Nov. they still haven't gave outcome of my case. I hope this time i will get positive outcome.


----------



## seemslykme

Hi All, I Am new to the forum....I had filled my Skilled Assessment for the Recruitment Consultant Occupation in Oct 17 and received a negative outcome on 18th Jan 2018. The reason for the same was that my manager through when the verification was done mentioned that I handle the overall HR function which includes Recruitment, Selection, Induction etc.

So the remark placed on my outcome letter is that since recruitment forms only a fraction of the profile , it does not match the occupation requirement. I am going to reappeal to Vetassess on Monday. 

Do you think they will accept? Is there anything else that I can do? Pls let me know asap. Thanks.


----------



## Agronomist

seemslykme said:


> Hi All, I Am new to the forum....I had filled my Skilled Assessment for the Recruitment Consultant Occupation in Oct 17 and received a negative outcome on 18th Jan 2018. The reason for the same was that my manager through when the verification was done mentioned that I handle the overall HR function which includes Recruitment, Selection, Induction etc.
> 
> So the remark placed on my outcome letter is that since recruitment forms only a fraction of the profile , it does not match the occupation requirement. I am going to reappeal to Vetassess on Monday.
> 
> Do you think they will accept? Is there anything else that I can do? Pls let me know asap. Thanks.


Hi,
Sorry to hear about negative outcome.
Did they call your manager for verification ? or email ? if yes then when they made contact with your manager ??


----------



## seemslykme

Agronomist said:


> Hi,
> Sorry to hear about negative outcome.
> Did they call your manager for verification ? or email ? if yes then when they made contact with your manager ??


They called my Manager on 15th Jan and just yesterday they updated the status online about the outcome. I have also heard that the Recruitment consultant Occupation is possibly going to be removed in the new list, that's what my agent says though its not confirmed yet.

i am going to reappeal again on Monday.


----------



## Agronomist

seemslykme said:


> They called my Manager on 15th Jan and just yesterday they updated the status online about the outcome. I have also heard that the Recruitment consultant Occupation is possibly going to be removed in the new list, that's what my agent says though its not confirmed yet.
> 
> i am going to reappeal again on Monday.


I will suggest to wait and make everything sure before re-appeal or re-assessment. Just consult and take advice on your case from some expert. 

Best wishes


----------



## fastfood1

Agronomist said:


> I will suggest to wait and make everything sure before re-appeal or re-assessment. Just consult and take advice on your case from some expert.
> 
> Best wishes


To avoid anything wrong to be happen over verification call with employer, how about we ask employer to ask them to email for any verification?

please give your opinions?


----------



## Agronomist

fastfood1 said:


> To avoid anything wrong to be happen over verification call with employer, how about we ask employer to ask them to email for any verification?
> 
> please give your opinions?


Yes that's better option and your manager can request them to correspond on email instead of phone call.


----------



## seemslykme

Thanks Guys....my agent...who is applying on my behalf is gonna mail them a counter response from reappeal and I am planning to obtain a letter from my manager again to give more specific details. I'm just hoping they accept the reappeal!


----------



## anachan

olmaza said:


> Hi,
> I applied on 23/11/17 and got my positive outcome yesterday 17/01/18. Just wondering how you know that a case officer has not been assigned? I had no idea about it. The status on the Vetassess account just said "In Progress" till yesterday and then changed to "Completed"
> Also they do say 3 months so I was pleasantly surprised when I got the result yesterday.


Hi Olmaza. Was your occupation a trade one or general? I was just wondering if there is a different assessment timeline for the 2 occupations. Mine is a general one.


----------



## Agronomist

anachan said:


> Hi Olmaza. Was your occupation a trade one or general? I was just wondering if there is a different assessment timeline for the 2 occupations. Mine is a general one.[/QUOT
> 
> i think its different for both, for general its 10 to 12 weeks. But whenever they have any objection they never wait to announce negative outcome so there is good thing in it for us that mostly delays are in positive outcome.
> Lets hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## olmaza

anachan said:


> Congratulations on the positive outcome! I have applied through agent and he told me that a case officer has not been allocated yet. I even called VETASSESS today and asked them the same and the lady said that no case officer has been allocated yet so it can take more than the average 14weeks time. I am very stressed out at the moment as my visa expires in 1st week of May.


Thanks! I imagine it must be frustrating... Hope you hear from them soon.


----------



## olmaza

anachan said:


> Hi Olmaza. Was your occupation a trade one or general? I was just wondering if there is a different assessment timeline for the 2 occupations. Mine is a general one.


My occupation is a general one.


----------



## olmaza

Agronomist said:


> Congratulations Olmaza.
> Best of luck for rest of the process.


THank you! Hope you hear from them soon.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi

I am also going for Skill Assessment for Recruitment Consultant next week, as my agent told that it's not removed from list as per latest occupation list.

Are you sure that it will be removed.?


----------



## laju1984

*Architectural draftsperson skill assessment*

Hello all, 
I have one query about vetasses skill assessment for ARCHITECTURAL DRAFTSPERSON OCCUPATION. should Diploma be First class to asses for this occupation ? 
its a general occupation under Group C category of vetasses occupations.

anyone with expert reply ??? pl help


----------



## Sanjeet24

Hi fellow members
Need you help big time

Do i need to nottarise / have a nottary stamp on all my documents i.e proof of employment, proof of salary and education qualifications OR wil high quality color scan suffice for online application?

Pls help a fellow aspirant out.


----------



## Agronomist

Sanjeet24 said:


> Hi fellow members
> Need you help big time
> 
> Do i need to nottarise / have a nottary stamp on all my documents i.e proof of employment, proof of salary and education qualifications OR wil high quality color scan suffice for online application?
> 
> Pls help a fellow aspirant out.


No need for notary stamps, high quality color scan is what only required.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

In my 1st job, my company hired me for 1st six months as Contractor and for next 3 months I worked as Executive - Resourcing. My occupation is Recruitment Consultant.

Please suggest how to get things written on my reference letter and will Vetassess accept my experience as Contractor.?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Agronomist

seemslykme said:


> Thanks Guys....my agent...who is applying on my behalf is gonna mail them a counter response from reappeal and I am planning to obtain a letter from my manager again to give more specific details. I'm just hoping they accept the reappeal!


Any update on your case? have you filed re-appeal ?


----------



## Agronomist

anachan said:


> Hi. Have you heard from VETASSESS? I had applied on 28/11/17 and so far no case officer has been allocated to my application!! I have applied for reassessment for general occupation. Every time my agent calls they say there is a huge backlog due to Xmas holidays


Hello anachan
any update on your case ??


----------



## anachan

Agronomist said:


> anachan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Olmaza. Was your occupation a trade one or general? I was just wondering if there is a different assessment timeline for the 2 occupations. Mine is a general one.[/QUOT
> 
> i think its different for both, for general its 10 to 12 weeks. But whenever they have any objection they never wait to announce negative outcome so there is good thing in it for us that mostly delays are in positive outcome.
> Lets hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> yes i hope so.. cannot do much about it anyway but to wait.
Click to expand...


----------



## sumitvirdi

Hi all
I did M.tech (production engineering)having experience of 1.5 yrs as production manager in small industry. and applied for assessment from vetassess as production manager (Manufacturing). 
Will they going to call me and my employer and what questions they will ask? 
Hope for quick reply from you guys. 
Thanks in advance 
Regards 
Than


----------



## Agronomist

sumitvirdi said:


> Hi all
> I did M.tech (production engineering)having experience of 1.5 yrs as production manager in small industry. and applied for assessment from vetassess as production manager (Manufacturing).
> Will they going to call me and my employer and what questions they will ask?
> Hope for quick reply from you guys.
> Thanks in advance
> Regards
> Than


Hi Sumitvird,
Not necessarily they will call. But if they called they will ask questions about your current JD from your manager. So keep sure your manager is aware of your statement of service. 
Secondly you can tell your manager if they call ask them to email him rather taking verification on phone call. 
Hope it will be helpfull.

Cheers


----------



## sumitvirdi

Agronomist said:


> sumitvirdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> I did M.tech (production engineering)having experience of 1.5 yrs as production manager in small industry. and applied for assessment from vetassess as production manager (Manufacturing).
> Will they going to call me and my employer and what questions they will ask?
> Hope for quick reply from you guys.
> Thanks in advance
> Regards
> Than
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sumitvird,
> Not necessarily they will call. But if they called they will ask questions about your current JD from your manager. So keep sure your manager is aware of your statement of service.
> Secondly you can tell your manager if they call ask them to email him rather taking verification on phone call.
> Hope it will be helpfull.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thank you sir.


----------



## fastfood1

sumitvirdi said:


> Hi all
> I did M.tech (production engineering)having experience of 1.5 yrs as production manager in small industry. and applied for assessment from vetassess as production manager (Manufacturing).
> Will they going to call me and my employer and what questions they will ask?
> Hope for quick reply from you guys.
> Thanks in advance
> Regards
> Than


Bro please email me your whatsup number at <[B][B]SNIP[/B][/B]> *- See "Inappropriate Content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator* as I have also applied for same occupation and we can discuss there regarding our case.


----------



## JasonUC

Hello Everyone,

Could someone let me know how long dies it take just for points test advice? I am planning to get my BTech degree (Mechanical Engineering from Acharya Nagarjuna University) evaluated. I already applied for ACS assessment through RPL two months back and should hear from a week or so.

I am just curious on how long does it usually take just for the degree to get evaluated?


----------



## anachan

Agronomist said:


> Hello anachan
> any update on your case ??


No Agronomist  still waiting
how about you? any news?


----------



## Agronomist

anachan said:


> No Agronomist  still waiting
> how about you? any news?


Not yet 
waiting.....


----------



## anachan

Agronomist said:


> Not yet
> waiting.....


I think the delay is also because of the applications which are on priority processing....too frustrating it is...have you applied through an agent?


----------



## sumitvirdi

Hello all, 
I am applying for assessment from vetassess as production manager, for which i have experience of 1.3 years. But earlier i was working as lecturer in college for which I already got assessment done but it is not on list now. Do i need to mention earlier work experience which is not related to current? 
Hope for quick reply. 
Thanks in advance 
Regards


----------



## Agronomist

anachan said:


> I think the delay is also because of the applications which are on priority processing....too frustrating it is...have you applied through an agent?


Yes i applied through agent. 
My case is bit different as previously i got negative outcome within one week, this time still waiting for outcome after almost an end of third month. Whereas i mentioned earlier they did verification call to me on 23-11-2017 and after that its pin drop silence ......
that made me even more confused


----------



## sumitvirdi

sumitvirdi said:


> Hello all,
> I am applying for assessment from vetassess as production manager, for which i have experience of 1.3 years. But earlier i was working as lecturer in college for which I already got assessment done but it is not on list now. Do i need to mention earlier work experience which is not related to current?
> Hope for quick reply.
> Thanks in advance
> Regards


Experts pl revert


----------



## anachan

Agronomist said:


> Yes i applied through agent.
> My case is bit different as previously i got negative outcome within one week, this time still waiting for outcome after almost an end of third month. Whereas i mentioned earlier they did verification call to me on 23-11-2017 and after that its pin drop silence ......
> that made me even more confused


I am on the same boat. got negative outcome in 1 week and then applied for reassessment on 28th November and now waiting. neither me nor my employer have heard from them


----------



## Agronomist

anachan said:


> I am on the same boat. got negative outcome in 1 week and then applied for reassessment on 28th November and now waiting. neither me nor my employer have heard from them


I am sure soon we both will hear good news from them. 
Have you or your agent made any contact with VETASSESS ?


----------



## Agronomist

sumitvirdi said:


> Experts pl revert


I think you can mention it on your CV, whereas for assessment application you need not to mention because that's irrelevant and will affect you assessment outcome. 

Regards


----------



## anachan

Agronomist said:


> I am sure soon we both will hear good news from them.
> Have you or your agent made any contact with VETASSESS ?


Yeah both me and my agent keep contacting them on any updates but they give the same reply that it can take 14-16weeks and my application is in process. so am just waiting...hope for the best for both of us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Agronomist

anachan said:


> Yeah both me and my agent keep contacting them on any updates but they give the same reply that it can take 14-16weeks and my application is in process. so am just waiting...hope for the best for both of us :fingerscrossed:


can i call VETASSESS and inquire about my case as i have also applied through agent. Will they entertain my request ? You wrote them an email or phone call ?


----------



## ROYRAJU135

Anybody from Trade occupations,,,*Fitter General 323211*,,,,,Skill assessment from vetasses is going on for me,,,Waiting for TI schedule,,

How long it may take to get the schedule of Technical interview after Document verification,,,

Which states have the more industries and scopes for Trade Occupations,,,
Thanks,,,,


----------



## Sucess

Agronomist said:


> I think you can mention it on your CV, whereas for assessment application you need not to mention because that's irrelevant and will affect you assessment outcome.
> 
> Regards


Agronomist and Anachan, my first application took 3weeks 4days, dont worry you will get a positive response soon. My present re-assessment is more than two months now. Lets be optimistic our outcome will be out soon, and it will be positive as well.


----------



## anachan

Agronomist said:


> can i call VETASSESS and inquire about my case as i have also applied through agent. Will they entertain my request ? You wrote them an email or phone call ?


Yes you can call them. They will ask for your reference number. I did not email them but gave them a call. However, their replies are not very helpful but it is worth trying


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

I am uploading following docs for my skill assessment under Occupation 223112 Recruitment Consultant.

1) 10th and 12th Marksheet 2) Btech ( Marksheet + Degree ) 3) PG Diploma in HR - Distance Learning ( Marksheet + Certificate + Syllabus)
4) Employment : Statement of Service from all 3 employers + Bank Statement of all 3 employment + Exp Letter + Appraisal Letter 5) Resume 6) Passport 7) Photograph

Kindly suggest if it is mandatory to upload Pay Slips or Tax Records from each employer and any other mandatory document required which I am missing.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Agronomist

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am uploading following docs for my skill assessment under Occupation 223112 Recruitment Consultant.
> 
> 1) 10th and 12th Marksheet 2) Btech ( Marksheet + Degree ) 3) PG Diploma in HR - Distance Learning ( Marksheet + Certificate + Syllabus)
> 4) Employment : Statement of Service from all 3 employers + Bank Statement of all 3 employment + Exp Letter + Appraisal Letter 5) Resume 6) Passport 7) Photograph
> 
> Kindly suggest if it is mandatory to upload Pay Slips or Tax Records from each employer and any other mandatory document required which I am missing.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If bank statement is showing transactions of salary then i guess no need to upload salary slips.


----------



## Agronomist

Sucess said:


> Agronomist and Anachan, my first application took 3weeks 4days, dont worry you will get a positive response soon. My present re-assessment is more than two months now. Lets be optimistic our outcome will be out soon, and it will be positive as well.


Yes we all will have positive outcome. 
Best wishes


----------



## Jagornot

Hi,

My wife and I are planning to initiate the assessment process through VETASSESS. We both will be getting assessed for Graphic Designer (ANZSCO-232411). Both of us work in the same firm and are currently Senior Graphic Designers. We joined as Graphic Designers and were promoted to Senior designation over the course of couple of years. The roles and responsibilities are more or less the same. Even the career level within the organization remains the same. So is it required to mention these 2 designation timelines separately while submitting Statutory Declaration? Or would it suffice if we just put it under a single role of Graphic Designer and mention timeline as Joining date-till currently?


----------



## maximennella

Anyone trying or has being assessed as Management Consultant?

I am trying to be assessed for this skill but I am not sure if I would apply. I am a business analyst for a private company that is not a consultancy firm.

Regards


----------



## Agronomist

Jagornot said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and I are planning to initiate the assessment process through VETASSESS. We both will be getting assessed for Graphic Designer (ANZSCO-232411). Both of us work in the same firm and are currently Senior Graphic Designers. We joined as Graphic Designers and were promoted to Senior designation over the course of couple of years. The roles and responsibilities are more or less the same. Even the career level within the organization remains the same. So is it required to mention these 2 designation timelines separately while submitting Statutory Declaration? Or would it suffice if we just put it under a single role of Graphic Designer and mention timeline as Joining date-till currently?


Yes you have to mention each position separately with exact dates. 

Cheers


----------



## sumitvirdi

Dear all
Please someone help me in this regard, as I have been working as production manager for a small company and they don't have an HR department. All the administrative work is managed by the Owner of the company and i am second in command there. So, as I am confused as someone mention that during visa processing they might go for verification, and i don't have HR and my employer dont know English very well. 
What should i do?
Thanks in advance 
Regards


----------



## anachan

Sucess said:


> Agronomist and Anachan, my first application took 3weeks 4days, dont worry you will get a positive response soon. My present re-assessment is more than two months now. Lets be optimistic our outcome will be out soon, and it will be positive as well.


Thank you Suces... i wish for all of us a positive outcome


----------



## sumitvirdi

sumitvirdi said:


> Dear all
> Please someone help me in this regard, as I have been working as production manager for a small company and they don't have an HR department. All the administrative work is managed by the Owner of the company and i am second in command there. So, as I am confused as someone mention that during visa processing they might go for verification, and i don't have HR and my employer dont know English very well.
> What should i do?
> Thanks in advance
> Regards


Experts pl revert.


----------



## andreyx108b

sumitvirdi said:


> Experts pl revert.


they would usually call from local office and people would speak one of local languages. Regardless if it is an HR or Director, what matters is that company exists, operates and you work there in the role you have claimed.


----------



## ufarooqi

jfperez05 said:


> So finally my result came today and for my disappointment it was negative outcome.
> 
> I have a Bachelors in Economics but have not worked as economist as such.. I used the Vetassess Advisory Service in July 2016 to enquiry whether my work experience and qualifications were suitable for the occupation as Economist. However, the conclusion of the Advisory Service suggested that based on the information provided, it appears likely that I would receive a positive assessment outcome against the requirements of the ANZSCO occupation Contract Administrator 5111. With this in mind I applied with same documentations for assessment under Contract Administrator and the result came today as negative. How bad!
> 
> Now, this is what they say on the letter:
> 
> _The employment Purchase Analyst / Supply Specialist, Company XXXX (12/2011 to 04/2012) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as :
> *the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation*
> The employment Chief Contract Negotiator, Company XXXX (03/2012 to 03/2016) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as :
> *the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation*
> The employment Sourcing Specialist, Company XXXX (05/2016 to 11/2016) does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as :
> *the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation*
> 
> The employment described above does not meet the minimum requirements for
> this occupation as :
> 
> *ANZSCO requires that Contract Administrators prepare, interpret, maintain, review and negotiate variations to contracts on behalf of an organisation. According to the information provided your duties are largely associated with procurement and contract negotiation, and therefore appear to be more closely aligned with the requirements of Information and Organisation Professionals nec, ANZSCO Code:224999.*_
> 
> What are my options? Should i apply for a review or a reassessment under the Information and Organisation Professionals nec, ANZSCO 224999? I am very disappoint that the Advisory services is such a rubbish and it just make you waste money and time. I am afraid to go for the suggested occupation and have a negative outcome again.
> 
> Any ideas for me please? Thanks in advance for any valuable suggestion.


Hello Dear,

Hello,

I saw this messafe on the forum. Wondering if you had a chance to re-apply for Contract Administrator.

I am also in the process of applying to Vetassess for the same. Can you share your job letter/responsibilities which you initially send to Vetassess.

Thanks


----------



## Agronomist

Hi
Would chrismis holidays of VETASSESS from 23-12-2017 to 3-01-2018 should be counted in time frame to my skill assessment application which i lodged on 14-11-2017 or that would be excluded ? if included then 12 weeks would be completed before mid feb. 

Any idea!

Regards


----------



## Travice

Hi everyone, 
I am hoping you guys could help. I have a unique case on my hands where my vetassess application for “Customer Service Manager” was rejected due to a mis-interpretation of my job(client facing role vs a back office role) in a interview with my boss. This was over a year ago. I am in the process of re-applying for the assessment next week once again. 

Have you guys gone through something similar or has vetassess called your respective bosses every time ? And is there I can do to ensure my application is air tight so he won’t be called.

Also, how important is it that I submit an org chart? I work for a bank and producing such detail is considerdard confidential so I’m in a bit of a pickle. 

Thank you


----------



## Agronomist

Travice said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am hoping you guys could help. I have a unique case on my hands where my vetassess application for “Customer Service Manager” was rejected due to a mis-interpretation of my job(client facing role vs a back office role) in a interview with my boss. This was over a year ago. I am in the process of re-applying for the assessment next week once again.
> 
> Have you guys gone through something similar or has vetassess called your respective bosses every time ? And is there I can do to ensure my application is air tight so he won’t be called.
> 
> Also, how important is it that I submit an org chart? I work for a bank and producing such detail is considerdard confidential so I’m in a bit of a pickle.
> 
> Thank you


For managerial occupations org. chart is must. 
Secondly your boss must be aware of your SOS so that whenever they call he could be in better position to explain your case and most probably they will call again because it's your second time.

I also got negative outcome once and when i applied second time they called me and took my interview for almost 14 minutes. It happened on 23-11-2017 and still didn't hear anything from them :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Travice

Agronomist said:


> Travice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I am hoping you guys could help. I have a unique case on my hands where my vetassess application for “Customer Service Manager” was rejected due to a mis-interpretation of my job(client facing role vs a back office role) in a interview with my boss. This was over a year ago. I am in the process of re-applying for the assessment next week once again.
> 
> Have you guys gone through something similar or has vetassess called your respective bosses every time ? And is there I can do to ensure my application is air tight so he won’t be called.
> 
> Also, how important is it that I submit an org chart? I work for a bank and producing such detail is considerdard confidential so I’m in a bit of a pickle.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> For managerial occupations org. chart is must.
> Secondly your boss must be aware of your SOS so that whenever they call he could be in better position to explain your case and most probably they will call again because it's your second time.
> 
> I also got negative outcome once and when i applied second time they called me and took my interview for almost 14 minutes. It happened on 23-11-2017 and still didn't hear anything from them
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for the reply. How did they take to call you and your boss from the time you submitted the application ?


----------



## Agronomist

Travice said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. How did they take to call you and your boss from the time you submitted the application ?


In my case i lodge application on 14-11-2017 and they called me on 23-11-2017, after that uptill now neither verification done from my boss nor outcome given. 
whereas it can greatly vary from case to case. 

Cheers


----------



## Travice

Agronomist said:


> Travice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the reply. How did they take to call you and your boss from the time you submitted the application ?
> 
> 
> 
> In my case i lodge application on 14-11-2017 and they called me on 23-11-2017, after that uptill now neither verification done from my boss nor outcome given.
> whereas it can greatly vary from case to case.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thank you for quick reply.. All the best on your application. Hope they call me quickly too.. One last question, what was the reason for your application to be rejected ?
Mine was, when vetassess spoke to my boss they assumed that I was doing a back-office job and not a client facing Job without seeking clarity.


----------



## Agronomist

Travice said:


> Thank you for quick reply.. All the best on your application. Hope they call me quickly too.. One last question, what was the reason for your application to be rejected ?
> Mine was, when vetassess spoke to my boss they assumed that I was doing a back-office job and not a client facing Job without seeking clarity.


Thanks and same wishes for you. 
My application was rejected as it didn't match with agricultural scientist occupation.


----------



## bishoyerian

Hello guys, I had a simple questions...
do I need to submit for a re-assessment after completing a couple more years of experience (in the same company with the same position I was assessed based on before).
The assessment I received in 2016 the points test advice was 0.5 years do I need to re-submit again to include the extra years since then?


----------



## andreyx108b

Wrong thread.


----------



## Shwetha10

Hi all..Any one applied for skill assessment as agriculture consultant frm vetassess?I need information reg this .pl help


----------



## bishoyerian

andreyx108b said:


> Wrong thread.




So where is the correct one?


----------



## andreyx108b

bishoyerian said:


> So where is the correct one?




I posted in the wrong one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trupti16

Travice said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am hoping you guys could help. I have a unique case on my hands where my vetassess application for “Customer Service Manager” was rejected due to a mis-interpretation of my job(client facing role vs a back office role) in a interview with my boss. This was over a year ago. I am in the process of re-applying for the assessment next week once again.
> 
> Have you guys gone through something similar or has vetassess called your respective bosses every time ? And is there I can do to ensure my application is air tight so he won’t be called.
> 
> Also, how important is it that I submit an org chart? I work for a bank and producing such detail is considerdard confidential so I’m in a bit of a pickle.
> 
> Thank you



Hi,
My case is similar to yours. In the process of doing good to me , my references spoke too much good which did not match with ANZCO roles of customer service manager and my assessment got negative outcome in June,
Again on 18th September 2017 I filed for reassessment after meticulously drafting every documents and giving additional references. I did not hear from Vetassess for 16 WORKING WEEKS ( Christmas holidays, Melbourne cup holiday , Australia day all this is not counted in processing days). Then I called up vetassess to understand the reason of delay. They told me it's reassessment and I have paid extra for it so they will take time to thoroughly check and come back. I got a mail on 25th January 2018 asking for additional documents from my current employer. Which I have submitted on 06th February 2018 and looking forward for positive outcome for me and all others waiting for their outcomes.

Cheers!!


----------



## Agronomist

Trupti16 said:


> Hi,
> My case is similar to yours. In the process of doing good to me , my references spoke too much good which did not match with ANZCO roles of customer service manager and my assessment got negative outcome in June,
> Again on 18th September 2017 I filed for reassessment after meticulously drafting every documents and giving additional references. I did not hear from Vetassess for 16 WORKING WEEKS ( Christmas holidays, Melbourne cup holiday , Australia day all this is not counted in processing days). Then I called up vetassess to understand the reason of delay. They told me it's reassessment and I have paid extra for it so they will take time to thoroughly check and come back. I got a mail on 25th January 2018 asking for additional documents from my current employer. Which I have submitted on 06th February 2018 and looking forward for positive outcome for me and all others waiting for their outcomes.
> 
> Cheers!!


Best wishes dear.
I have also applied again but with different occupation and waiting for my outcome. its been 12th week by now.


----------



## Sucess

Hello all, 
Please I need a guide on my account statement. Some of the salary are combined like;
December & January are together, 
February alone, 
March-May together, 
July-october together, 
november alone. 
Please can this fly for vetassess?


----------



## anachan

Any updates anyone about reassessment outcome from vetassess? My application is taking forever to finalise


----------



## Agronomist

anachan said:


> Any updates anyone about reassessment outcome from vetassess? My application is taking forever to finalise


am also on same boat


----------



## anachan

Agronomist said:


> am also on same boat


Hopefully, no news so far should end in good news later :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sucess

My reassessment came out in the early hour of today, it was Negative. I will have to re-strategize my plan.


----------



## azarudeen

anachan said:


> Hopefully, no news so far should end in good news later :fingerscrossed:


I logged for a re-assessment and received my results in 131 days ( that's like 4 months and 8 days ).


----------



## Agronomist

Sucess said:


> My reassessment came out in the early hour of today, it was Negative. I will have to re-strategize my plan.


Please share details 

when you applied for re-assessment ? 
Occupation ?
Any verification done ?

Regards


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

If vetassess give me positive assessment on my experience for non relevant education, and only 4 months of experience is left for points, will I be able to show experience for South Australia SS which is not considered for points( as SA wants 1 year of relevant experience in last 3 years).

Kindly suggest


----------



## anachan

Sucess said:


> My reassessment came out in the early hour of today, it was Negative. I will have to re-strategize my plan.


Sorry to hear about this Sucess. Did you apply through an agent? What was the reason for negative outcome? Hope you can find another way out


----------



## anachan

azarudeen said:


> I logged for a re-assessment and received my results in 131 days ( that's like 4 months and 8 days ).


Mine is still just 2.5 months. I don't understand the reason for delay.


----------



## anachan

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> If vetassess give me positive assessment on my experience for non relevant education, and only 4 months of experience is left for points, will I be able to show experience for South Australia SS which is not considered for points( as SA wants 1 year of relevant experience in last 3 years).
> 
> Kindly suggest


Hi Abhi. You need to be positively assessed for both your qualification and employment in order to apply for state nomination or independent visa. Hope it helps.


----------



## Abhi_

anachan said:


> Hi Abhi. You need to be positively assessed for both your qualification and employment in order to apply for state nomination or independent visa. Hope it helps.


Thanks for your reply, I have done my PG Diploma in HRM and have done bachelors of Tech, and have 3 years and 8 months experience in core recruitments(223112 anzsco), considering my 3 years not be consider for my points.

Have already applied for my skill assessment


----------



## Sucess

Agronomist said:


> Please share details
> 
> when you applied for re-assessment ?
> Occupation ?
> Any verification done ?
> 
> Regards


I applied on 29th of Nov. 2017
Agric tech.
CO contacted last week.


----------



## Sucess

anachan said:


> Sorry to hear about this Sucess. Did you apply through an agent? What was the reason for negative outcome? Hope you can find another way out


I applied myself both the previous (positive) and this (negative). The reason given was not highly relevant qualification and employment. Thanks a lot Anachan, I hope to find a way out soon, as my real occupation Biochemist, Biotech, and Molecular biologist was removed last year March.


----------



## azarudeen

anachan said:


> Mine is still just 2.5 months. I don't understand the reason for delay.


My advice to you and others is that let us not look for a reason for the delay. let them take as much as time they want to investigate. all you need is a positive.

My "GUESS" is that Since its a reassessment the investigation will be more strict and they may look for even a tiny bit of error and of course there will be a verification call.

now this time it will not just be a verification call asking about your job role etc. they will try to get an explanation related to the previous verification to see if there can be change in the decision. this is a very tricky part.

if they are satisfied with the new verification they will hit that positive on your result paper.

hence the delay. 

now this is just a guess on why there is a delay. the reason can be something else too. we don't know. all we can do is just wait.


----------



## Agronomist

azarudeen said:


> My advice to you and others is that let us not look for a reason for the delay. let them take as much as time they want to investigate. all you need is a positive.
> 
> My "GUESS" is that Since its a reassessment the investigation will be more strict and they may look for even a tiny bit of error and of course there will be a verification call.
> 
> now this time it will not just be a verification call asking about your job role etc. they will try to get an explanation related to the previous verification to see if there can be change in the decision. this is a very tricky part.
> 
> if they are satisfied with the new verification they will hit that positive on your result paper.
> 
> hence the delay.
> 
> now this is just a guess on why there is a delay. the reason can be something else too. we don't know. all we can do is just wait.


 I also applied for re assessment on 14-11-2017. CO made contact on 23-11-2017 and took me on call to further probe my case. Interview last for almost 14 minutes and as you said they showed same concerns as you have written. 
After that i was expecting they will contact my employer but yet there is no contact made to any of my employers. 
I dnt know whats happening there


----------



## Trupti16

Trupti16 said:


> Travice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I am hoping you guys could help. I have a unique case on my hands where my vetassess application for “Customer Service Manager” was rejected due to a mis-interpretation of my job(client facing role vs a back office role) in a interview with my boss. This was over a year ago. I am in the process of re-applying for the assessment next week once again.
> 
> Have you guys gone through something similar or has vetassess called your respective bosses every time ? And is there I can do to ensure my application is air tight so he won’t be called.
> 
> Also, how important is it that I submit an org chart? I work for a bank and producing such detail is considerdard confidential so I’m in a bit of a pickle.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> My case is similar to yours. In the process of doing good to me , my references spoke too much good which did not match with ANZCO roles of customer service manager and my assessment got negative outcome in June,
> Again on 18th September 2017 I filed for reassessment after meticulously drafting every documents and giving additional references. I did not hear from Vetassess for 16 WORKING WEEKS ( Christmas holidays, Melbourne cup holiday , Australia day all this is not counted in processing days). Then I called up vetassess to understand the reason of delay. They told me it's reassessment and I have paid extra for it so they will take time to thoroughly check and come back. I got a mail on 25th January 2018 asking for additional documents from my current employer. Which I have submitted on 06th February 2018 and looking forward for positive outcome for me and all others waiting for their outcomes.
> 
> Cheers!!
Click to expand...


I just now got outcome from Vetassess & it is Positive for my reassessment by God's grace.
However they ignored my 10 years of experience and only considered one year of experience.
Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## Agronomist

Trupti16 said:


> I just now got outcome from Vetassess & it is Positive for my reassessment by God's grace.
> However they ignored my 10 years of experience and only considered one year of experience.
> Thank you for your wishes.


Please share your details


----------



## Trupti16

Agronomist said:


> Trupti16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just now got outcome from Vetassess & it is Positive for my reassessment by God's grace.
> However they ignored my 10 years of experience and only considered one year of experience.
> Thank you for your wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your details
Click to expand...

What details?


----------



## Agronomist

Trupti16 said:


> What details?


When did you applied for assesment ?
Any verification done ?
How long it took to get your positive outcome ?
Occupation ?


----------



## Trupti16

Agronomist said:


> Trupti16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What details?
> 
> 
> 
> When did you applied for assesment ?
> Any verification done ?
> How long it took to get your positive outcome ?
> Occupation ?
Click to expand...


I had already posted it. Reposting the same for ready reference.



Hi,
My case is similar to yours. In the process of doing good to me , my references spoke too much good which did not match with ANZCO roles (149212) of customer service manager and my assessment got negative outcome in June,
Again on 18th September 2017 I filed for reassessment after meticulously drafting every documents and giving additional references. I did not hear from Vetassess for 16 WORKING WEEKS ( Christmas holidays, Melbourne cup holiday , Australia day all this is not counted in processing days). Then I called up vetassess to understand the reason of delay. They told me it's reassessment and I have paid extra for it so they will take time to thoroughly check and come back. I got a mail on 25th January 2018 asking for additional documents from my current employer. Which I have submitted on 06th February 2018 and looking forward for positive outcome for me and all others waiting for their outcomes.

Cheers!!


----------



## Agronomist

Trupti16 said:


> I had already posted it. Reposting the same for ready reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> My case is similar to yours. In the process of doing good to me , my references spoke too much good which did not match with ANZCO roles (149212) of customer service manager and my assessment got negative outcome in June,
> Again on 18th September 2017 I filed for reassessment after meticulously drafting every documents and giving additional references. I did not hear from Vetassess for 16 WORKING WEEKS ( Christmas holidays, Melbourne cup holiday , Australia day all this is not counted in processing days). Then I called up vetassess to understand the reason of delay. They told me it's reassessment and I have paid extra for it so they will take time to thoroughly check and come back. I got a mail on 25th January 2018 asking for additional documents from my current employer. Which I have submitted on 06th February 2018 and looking forward for positive outcome for me and all others waiting for their outcomes.
> 
> Cheers!!


Thanks 
Congratulations and best of luck for rest of the process.


----------



## Trupti16

Agronomist said:


> Trupti16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had already posted it. Reposting the same for ready reference.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> My case is similar to yours. In the process of doing good to me , my references spoke too much good which did not match with ANZCO roles (149212) of customer service manager and my assessment got negative outcome in June,
> Again on 18th September 2017 I filed for reassessment after meticulously drafting every documents and giving additional references. I did not hear from Vetassess for 16 WORKING WEEKS ( Christmas holidays, Melbourne cup holiday , Australia day all this is not counted in processing days). Then I called up vetassess to understand the reason of delay. They told me it's reassessment and I have paid extra for it so they will take time to thoroughly check and come back. I got a mail on 25th January 2018 asking for additional documents from my current employer. Which I have submitted on 06th February 2018 and looking forward for positive outcome for me and all others waiting for their outcomes.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and best of luck for rest of the process.
Click to expand...

Thank you,
Going through other forums and it looks like after EOI also itz a loooong wait time


----------



## Agronomist

Trupti16 said:


> Thank you,
> Going through other forums and it looks like after EOI also itz a loooong wait time


Yes it would be test of patience.


----------



## david_lie

Hi everyone,

I'm applying for a VETASSESS assessment as a Management Consultant. May I ask:
1. How long does normally it take to get a skill assessed (in general)? I'm leaning towards the priority processing but the fee is quite expensive.

2. For the payment evidence, can we just attach bank statements, showing all the payments? Will that be sufficient? Or do we need to show other evidences as well?

Thanks

David


----------



## Agronomist

david_lie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm applying for a VETASSESS assessment as a Management Consultant. May I ask:
> 1. How long does normally it take to get a skill assessed (in general)? I'm leaning towards the priority processing but the fee is quite expensive.
> 
> 2. For the payment evidence, can we just attach bank statements, showing all the payments? Will that be sufficient? Or do we need to show other evidences as well?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


Vetasses usually take 10-12 working weeks for assessment of general applications.
It would be better to attach payslips apart from bank statements, but i guess bank statements suffice the need. 

Regards


----------



## anachan

Trupti16 said:


> I just now got outcome from Vetassess & it is Positive for my reassessment by God's grace.
> However they ignored my 10 years of experience and only considered one year of experience.
> Thank you for your wishes.


congratulations and good luck for journey ahead!


----------



## anachan

azarudeen said:


> My advice to you and others is that let us not look for a reason for the delay. let them take as much as time they want to investigate. all you need is a positive.
> 
> My "GUESS" is that Since its a reassessment the investigation will be more strict and they may look for even a tiny bit of error and of course there will be a verification call.
> 
> now this time it will not just be a verification call asking about your job role etc. they will try to get an explanation related to the previous verification to see if there can be change in the decision. this is a very tricky part.
> 
> if they are satisfied with the new verification they will hit that positive on your result paper.
> 
> hence the delay.
> 
> now this is just a guess on why there is a delay. the reason can be something else too. we don't know. all we can do is just wait.


thanks for your advice azarudeen..yeah i can only wait at the moment. hopefully it will be worthwhile :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Agronomist

Any one recently got his assessment outcome ??


----------



## munnabhaimba

*ACS Assessment on Academic Qualification*

Dear experts!!!

I am new in this forum.. my skills and qualifications have recently been assessed by ACS and assessed as suitable.

But they assessed my education qualification as follows:

MY Master in Information Technology as AQF Master Degree
My BSc in Computer Science as AQF Associate Degree
But they did not assess my MBA degree due to non-IT..

As I understand I don't have bachelor degree to support my mater degree, so I can't claim 15 points as per rule.

So. My question is if I assess my 2 years MBA degree and I am sure it will be equivalent to AQF bachelor degree since they count my bachelor as Associate degree as such I can claim 15 points ..Can you kindly verify whether I am thinking in right direction or not and if I am thinking right then please suggest what steps should I take now??


----------



## timbertown

took 2 months for me


----------



## chummy.singh

azarudeen said:


> My advice to you and others is that let us not look for a reason for the delay. let them take as much as time they want to investigate. all you need is a positive.
> 
> My "GUESS" is that Since its a reassessment the investigation will be more strict and they may look for even a tiny bit of error and of course there will be a verification call.
> 
> now this time it will not just be a verification call asking about your job role etc. they will try to get an explanation related to the previous verification to see if there can be change in the decision. this is a very tricky part.
> 
> if they are satisfied with the new verification they will hit that positive on your result paper.
> 
> hence the delay.
> 
> now this is just a guess on why there is a delay. the reason can be something else too. we don't know. all we can do is just wait.



Hi Azar



I want to apply for subclass 489 in
*312199 Architectural, Building and Surveying Technicians nec* for QLD nomination I have been doing a job in sydney with same job title from last 7 months.
I did Diploma in civil engineering followed by bachelor degree and no experience except what I am doing now.
Is it possible to get a positive response from Vetassess for the same occupation and what will be the requirements for it?

thanks


----------



## munnabhaimba

*Application fees for vetassessment PTA*

I am about to submit my point test advisory online application.

I am now required to make the online transaction to pay the application fee. But I am bit confused here whether my MBA degree falls under "Overseas Postgraduate doctoral degree" or "Overseas other qualification" category.


Can you kindly clarify please under which heading from the above I need to choose to pay my application fee.


----------



## azarudeen

chummy.singh said:


> Hi Azar
> 
> 
> 
> I want to apply for subclass 489 in
> *312199 Architectural, Building and Surveying Technicians nec* for QLD nomination I have been doing a job in sydney with same job title from last 7 months.
> I did Diploma in civil engineering followed by bachelor degree and no experience except what I am doing now.
> Is it possible to get a positive response from Vetassess for the same occupation and what will be the requirements for it?
> 
> thanks


Hi Chummy

If your education and work experience aligns with the job responsibility and the requirements for the code 312199, you may get a positive result. 

However you need to find out how many years of experience is required in order to get a positive. If the minimum requirements is not met with then its a bad idea to apply at this point of time. I believe for any profession they will look for at least 1 year of experience if the candidate has a bachelor degree in the related feild. 

Important point to note is that vetassess may deduct few months on the total post graduation work experience. I think they will deduct 12 months. for example. if you have 2 years of experience, vetassess will deduct 12 months and you will get assessed for only 1 year experience. 

If your experience falls below the required minimum after the deduction, you will not get positive. 

I would advise you to call vetassess or even Email them regarding the minimum years of experience required.

you can also go to anzsco site and try to do some research on minimum requirments


----------



## donjack

munnabhaimba said:


> Dear experts!!!
> 
> I am new in this forum.. my skills and qualifications have recently been assessed by ACS and assessed as suitable.
> 
> But they assessed my education qualification as follows:
> 
> MY Master in Information Technology as AQF Master Degree
> My BSc in Computer Science as AQF Associate Degree
> But they did not assess my MBA degree due to non-IT..
> 
> As I understand I don't have bachelor degree to support my mater degree, so I can't claim 15 points as per rule.
> 
> So. My question is if I assess my 2 years MBA degree and I am sure it will be equivalent to AQF bachelor degree since they count my bachelor as Associate degree as such I can claim 15 points ..Can you kindly verify whether I am thinking in right direction or not and if I am thinking right then please suggest what steps should I take now??


If your Master in Information Technology has been assessed to be equivalent to AQF Master Degree, you are good to claim 15 points on that Bro. I came across an applicant who only assessed her Masters degree when it was difficult for her to get her BSc transcript sent to VETASSESS due to university non academic staff strike action in my country, although her Master's degree was very relevant to her nominated occupation (construction Project Management). She claimed 15 points without the BSc. I guess your Master in Information Technology as AQF Master Degree can cover for your BSc in Computer Science as AQF Associate Degree as per points allocation.


----------



## munnabhaimba

donjack said:


> If your Master in Information Technology has been assessed to be equivalent to AQF Master Degree, you are good to claim 15 points on that Bro. I came across an applicant who only assessed her Masters degree when it was difficult for her to get her BSc transcript sent to VETASSESS due to university non academic staff strike action in my country, although her Master's degree was very relevant to her nominated occupation (construction Project Management). She claimed 15 points without the BSc. I guess your Master in Information Technology as AQF Master Degree can cover for your BSc in Computer Science as AQF Associate Degree as per points allocation.


Thank you so much for your reply against my query..

But in EOI submission, I read the * mark in education while submitting my application and it says you can claim 15 point for your master degree if one of two stated condition is true

1. alo Completed a bachelor degree either in or outside Australia or 
2. Relevant Assessing authority has recognized the qualification as being of a similar standard to at least a Australian Bachelor degree


----------



## JASN2015

munnabhaimba said:


> Thank you so much for your reply against my query..
> 
> But in EOI submission, I read the * mark in education while submitting my application and it says you can claim 15 point for your master degree if one of two stated condition is true
> 
> 1. alo Completed a bachelor degree either in or outside Australia or
> 2. Relevant Assessing authority has recognized the qualification as being of a similar standard to at least a Australian Bachelor degree


I suppose you satisfied the option 2 ,it says you should have a at least a bachelor degree but you have a master which is in higher position in the aqf ladder

Level 5 – Diploma
Level 6 – Advanced Diploma, Associate Degree
Level 7 – Bachelor Degree
Level 8 – Bachelor Honours Degree, Graduate Certificate, Graduate Diploma
Level 9 – Masters Degree
Level 10 – Doctoral Degree


----------



## munnabhaimba

JASN2015 said:


> I suppose you satisfied the option 2 ,it says you should have a at least a bachelor degree but you have a master which is in higher position in the aqf ladder
> 
> Level 5 – Diploma
> Level 6 – Advanced Diploma, Associate Degree
> Level 7 – Bachelor Degree
> Level 8 – Bachelor Honours Degree, Graduate Certificate, Graduate Diploma
> Level 9 – Masters Degree
> Level 10 – Doctoral Degree


But to claim point for Master Degree it needs to be supported by at least bachelor degree, but in my case ACS downgraded my Bachelor degree as Associate Degree......


----------



## JASN2015

munnabhaimba said:


> But to claim point for Master Degree it needs to be supported by at least bachelor degree, but in my case ACS downgraded my Bachelor degree as Associate Degree......



As far as I know,,you can claim points for a relevant master degree (at least bachelor degree means minimum requirement is a bachelor but qualifications more than a bachelor is more than enough for claiming 15 points,,,my friend was awarded 15 points for a master who don't have a bachelor from Engineers Australia.) If you're not sure make a post to 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey-94.html


You can meet ACS experts here,


----------



## bishoyerian

hello all,
Guys, I need your advice.

in my skill assessment outcome, 1 year was deducted as (the qualifying period) so now my date deemed skilled is 2/2016.

my question is: 
1- at the moment am still working in the same company in the same position. Do I need to submit for another skill assessment by the time I reach 3 years from 2016 so I can gain points, or no need, since am still in the same place.

2- shall I mention the year vetassess deducted as an "irrelevant experience" in the EOI or not mention it at all?


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

I have already applied for skill Assessment, and there is difference of Rs 1800/ in my CTC mentioned on SOS and Salary Slips which is showing my gross salary.

Will this be a matter of concern?

Please suggest, what I should I do.


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

I have already applied for skill Assessment, and there is difference of Rs 1800/ in my CTC mentioned on SOS and Salary Slips which is showing my gross salary.

Will this be a matter of concern?

Please suggest, what I should I do.


----------



## Nirikos

Hey everyone and hope everyone is doing excellent!

I have got my Vetassess skill assessment as negative unfortunately... I applied under ANZSCO Code 225113 as a Marketing Specialist.

My degree is in Engineering (BEng and MSc both in UK) but I have close to 5 years experience as Marketing Specialist and based on the verification they came back saying that my duties mainly relate to business development which is very odd since my Sales Manager was informed prior to the call. I have some duties related to business development but not entirely and I am really sad on the outcome. I have the feeling that they wanted to maybe decline since my manager swears that he did not mention of BD duties...

What can be done now? My agent says that we need to ask them to review the outcome and I should provide a statement where I mention my marketing duties... what else you think might be helpful? I did not know this can be so delicate during the process...

One more question, I read somewhere that states rarely invite this Occupation, is it true? 

Thank you all!!


----------



## david_lie

Nirikos said:


> Hey everyone and hope everyone is doing excellent!
> 
> I have got my Vetassess skill assessment as negative unfortunately... I applied under ANZSCO Code 225113 as a Marketing Specialist.
> 
> My degree is in Engineering (BEng and MSc both in UK) but I have close to 5 years experience as Marketing Specialist and based on the verification they came back saying that my duties mainly relate to business development which is very odd since my Sales Manager was informed prior to the call. I have some duties related to business development but not entirely and I am really sad on the outcome. I have the feeling that they wanted to maybe decline since my manager swears that he did not mention of BD duties...
> 
> What can be done now? My agent says that we need to ask them to review the outcome and I should provide a statement where I mention my marketing duties... what else you think might be helpful? I did not know this can be so delicate during the process...
> 
> One more question, I read somewhere that states rarely invite this Occupation, is it true?
> 
> Thank you all!!



Hi Nirikos,

Sorry to hear that. Yes, I think if you are confident that you are doing marketing specialist, you better review the outcome. I think you can contact VETASSESS on their decision. After that, address with a letter why your job should be considered as Marketing Specialist rather than Business Development. If you can get someone from higher-ups to write a letter for you, I think that will be better.

For state nomination, your choice is 190 NSW (Stream 2) - but your points need to be extremely high (around 80 points+). Or if you get sponsored by a company. 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible

This is what I know so far - maybe other members can help on this. Good luck and All the best!

Best,

David


----------



## Nirikos

david_lie said:


> Hi Nirikos,
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Yes, I think if you are confident that you are doing marketing specialist, you better review the outcome. I think you can contact VETASSESS on their decision. After that, address with a letter why your job should be considered as Marketing Specialist rather than Business Development. If you can get someone from higher-ups to write a letter for you, I think that will be better.
> 
> For state nomination, your choice is 190 NSW (Stream 2) - but your points need to be extremely high (around 80 points+). Or if you get sponsored by a company.
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible
> 
> This is what I know so far - maybe other members can help on this. Good luck and All the best!
> 
> Best,
> 
> David


Hey David, thank you very much for your reply! Will go on with the review and see how it goes, problem is that I can get 70points max (I am 40yo already!) so I guess I would have to struggle even if I get positive assessment... but I was under the impression that other states may invite this occupation.. please see below
https://www.anzscosearch.com/225113


----------



## david_lie

Nirikos said:


> Hey David, thank you very much for your reply! Will go on with the review and see how it goes, problem is that I can get 70points max (I am 40yo already!) so I guess I would have to struggle even if I get positive assessment... but I was under the impression that other states may invite this occupation.. please see below
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/225113


Hi Nirikos,

You may need to conduct your own research as some third-party websites are quite outdated. Always check with relevant state's website. For example, NSW does nominate Marketing Specialist (although it's in Stream 2 which requires high points). This isn't indicated in the website.

Northern Territory may nominate if you have compelling reasons to stay. And NT Occupational List doesn't include Marketing Specialist, unfortunately.
Northern Territory Government visa nomination | Australia's Northern Territory

Tasmania 190 visa is also limited to Tasmania Graduates, Job offer in Tasmania or if you have already worked in Tasmania. 
https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa

South Australia recently closes their nomination for 190 High Points for Marketing Specialist.
High points category quota notification for migration agents and applicants


I think the best way for you is to apply for 489 visa for South Australia. It's temporary visa but you will have to stay in regional Australia. Once you stay for 2 years (I think), you can convert to Permanent Visa. At the same time, you lodge an EOI for New South Wales 190 visa too. It doesn't hurt to lodge EOI as it's free.

Lists of State Nominated Occupations


Hope this helps. 

David


----------



## arsalan.khan125

Hi Everyone!

I am new to this forum and seeking advice from friends out here..
I am starting the vetassess process by myself and stuck with few thought before i actually proceed.

Occupation: Business Development Manager

which type of assessment (full skill or points advice) i need to select for my education and job expereinces assessment also how much is the fee?


----------



## Nirikos

david_lie said:


> Hi Nirikos,
> 
> You may need to conduct your own research as some third-party websites are quite outdated. Always check with relevant state's website. For example, NSW does nominate Marketing Specialist (although it's in Stream 2 which requires high points). This isn't indicated in the website.
> 
> Northern Territory may nominate if you have compelling reasons to stay. And NT Occupational List doesn't include Marketing Specialist, unfortunately.
> Northern Territory Government visa nomination | Australia's Northern Territory
> 
> Tasmania 190 visa is also limited to Tasmania Graduates, Job offer in Tasmania or if you have already worked in Tasmania.
> https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa
> 
> South Australia recently closes their nomination for 190 High Points for Marketing Specialist.
> High points category quota notification for migration agents and applicants
> 
> 
> I think the best way for you is to apply for 489 visa for South Australia. It's temporary visa but you will have to stay in regional Australia. Once you stay for 2 years (I think), you can convert to Permanent Visa. At the same time, you lodge an EOI for New South Wales 190 visa too. It doesn't hurt to lodge EOI as it's free.
> 
> Lists of State Nominated Occupations
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> David


Thank you again David, there are many things still I ignore so need to search as you said, take care


----------



## anachan

Hi everyone. If anyone can help with my query, it will be highly appreciated. My visa is expiring in may 2018. I have applied to vetassess for reassessment but have not heard back yet. If the outcome is negative then i will be looking into applying for some other visa. But if the outcome is positive and I submit my EOI for 189 visa, will I be granted any kind of bridging visa after the expiry of my current visa or the bridging visa is only granted once I receive the invitation?? Please help


----------



## hammoda4ever

Hi all,

I already received a positive assessment from VETASSESS. However, it mentions:

Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:3/2013
Number of years assessed positively: 4.7

When am i considered to have completed 5 years of work experience? Is it 3/2018? or 4.7 + 5 more months?

I haven't changed my job since this assessment. Do i need to submit another assessment when completing 5 years of work experience?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Hi All,
To support my partner application for claiming point Do I need to full assessment or only qualification assessment as marine biologist from VETASSES.


----------



## iamharman

*I have a Query regarding VETASSESS*

I had a positive assessment in Nov 2014. I haven't changed my job or occupation since then. My occupation is open in NT. Should I go for full assessment again to add 3 yrs of experience or Form SRG09 is enough? Kindly advise !!!!!!!!!


----------



## shivam7106

anachan said:


> Hi everyone. If anyone can help with my query, it will be highly appreciated. My visa is expiring in may 2018. I have applied to vetassess for reassessment but have not heard back yet. If the outcome is negative then i will be looking into applying for some other visa. But if the outcome is positive and I submit my EOI for 189 visa, will I be granted any kind of bridging visa after the expiry of my current visa or the bridging visa is only granted once I receive the invitation?? Please help


Hi,

by getting the positive assessment and applying for EOI will not give you any bridging visa. Its your responsibility to arrange your visa for your stay in Australia.

Hope that helps!


----------



## shivam7106

hammoda4ever said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I already received a positive assessment from VETASSESS. However, it mentions:
> 
> Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:3/2013
> Number of years assessed positively: 4.7
> 
> When am i considered to have completed 5 years of work experience? Is it 3/2018? or 4.7 + 5 more months?
> 
> I haven't changed my job since this assessment. Do i need to submit another assessment when completing 5 years of work experience?
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Hi,

You dont have to go for an another skill assessment (if you haven't changed your job or designation). Also, to be on a safer side I would say make your work experience as 4.7 + 5 months.


----------



## shivam7106

Jamil Sid said:


> Hi All,
> To support my partner application for claiming point Do I need to full assessment or only qualification assessment as marine biologist from VETASSES.


Hi Jamil,

You need to have full assessment, if you are claiming any points


----------



## JASN2015

arsalan.khan125 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am new to this forum and seeking advice from friends out here..
> I am starting the vetassess process by myself and stuck with few thought before i actually proceed.
> 
> Occupation: Business Development Manager
> 
> which type of assessment (full skill or points advice) i need to select for my education and job expereinces assessment also how much is the fee?


You should have positive full skills assessment. You may not need a point advice


----------



## shivam7106

iamharman said:


> I had a positive assessment in Nov 2014. I haven't changed my job or occupation since then. My occupation is open in NT. Should I go for full assessment again to add 3 yrs of experience or Form SRG09 is enough? Kindly advise !!!!!!!!!


Hi,

The skill assessment is valid for 3 years. So, if you are applying for your visa now which is in year 2018, then you have to go for the full skill assessment as the previous one will not be valid as of today's date.

Hope this helps you!


----------



## JASN2015

iamharman said:


> I had a positive assessment in Nov 2014. I haven't changed my job or occupation since then. My occupation is open in NT. Should I go for full assessment again to add 3 yrs of experience or Form SRG09 is enough? Kindly advise !!!!!!!!!


You do not need to do full assessment again,, do renew the assessment if it expired


----------



## AP SINGH

Hi everyone,
I have all documents ready for vetassess assessment but confused that is it mandatory to get notarized ? If yes, it should be done on original documents or photocopies of original documents? 
How much time do vetassess take for assessment?
Will be grateful for comments from persons who has gone through this process and achieved positive assessment.
Thanks in advance


----------



## rohanchaudhari1988

*Architect looking to apply as a architectural draftsperson*

Hi, I did my B.Arch from India. I am in Sydney currently and have finished Masters of Sustainable design from UNSW. I had applied for skills assessment from AACA and got rejected. 

And AACA has a policy of not giving a reason for the denial which sucks. I am planning to apply for an architectural draftsperson skills assessment which I think is the closest degree to architecture. 

If anyone has done it in the same way recently please reply, I'd really appreciate it.

I just need some help understanding the process.lane:

*On TR - Graduate skilled visa - which expires in may 2019
Masters degree - 2017
Worked from 2011-2015 as a project architect.
B.Arch - 2011*


----------



## shivam7106

AP SINGH said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have all documents ready for vetassess assessment but confused that is it mandatory to get notarized ? If yes, it should be done on original documents or photocopies of original documents?
> How much time do vetassess take for assessment?
> Will be grateful for comments from persons who has gone through this process and achieved positive assessment.
> Thanks in advance


Hi,

As per latest rules Vetassess doesn't require the certified copies anymore. You should have the colored scan of the documents while uploading them.

If you still want to have the notarised > true and certified documents then go for a colored copies of your original documents and then get them certified (colored copies should be notarised not the original)

Hope it helps..!!


----------



## AP SINGH

Thanks a lot


----------



## fastfood1

Hey Guys we got Positive reply today from VETASSESS, no verification happened. My timelines are: application lodged 2nd January, 2018. Outcome today. 

VETASSESS deducted 3 years leaving only 4 months of skilled experience. Our occupation is Production Manager - Manufacturing. Qualification is: BA + MA (Economics) . They said field of study not highly relevant to occupation. 

We are not able to apply now for SA as they require 1 year exp and Tasmania not sure if they require exp as well. 

After few months, how can I go for reassessment? Do I have to pay for full assessment again or is there any way to add the another employment? 

Please note that I am no longer working in the claimed occupation but I will need to join again to complete more experience.


----------



## andreyx108b

fastfood1 said:


> Hey Guys we got Positive reply today from VETASSESS, no verification happened. My timelines are: application lodged 2nd January, 2018. Outcome today.
> 
> VETASSESS deducted 3 years leaving only 4 months of skilled experience. Our occupation is Production Manager - Manufacturing. Qualification is: BA + MA (Economics) . They said field of study not highly relevant to occupation.
> 
> We are not able to apply now for SA as they require 1 year exp and Tasmania not sure if they require exp as well.
> 
> After few months, how can I go for reassessment? Do I have to pay for full assessment again or is there any way to add the another employment?
> 
> Please note that I am no longer working in the claimed occupation but I will need to join again to complete more experience.




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfood1

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## iamharman

fastfood1 said:


> Hey Guys we got Positive reply today from VETASSESS, no verification happened. My timelines are: application lodged 2nd January, 2018. Outcome today.
> 
> VETASSESS deducted 3 years leaving only 4 months of skilled experience. Our occupation is Production Manager - Manufacturing. Qualification is: BA + MA (Economics) . They said field of study not highly relevant to occupation.
> 
> We are not able to apply now for SA as they require 1 year exp and Tasmania not sure if they require exp as well.
> 
> After few months, how can I go for reassessment? Do I have to pay for full assessment again or is there any way to add the another employment?
> 
> Please note that I am no longer working in the claimed occupation but I will need to join again to complete more experience.


I think you have to go for SRG35 with addition of experience to the past one....... Kindly take advice of senior members also !!!!!!


----------



## Abhi_

fastfood1 said:


> Hey Guys we got Positive reply today from VETASSESS, no verification happened. My timelines are: application lodged 2nd January, 2018. Outcome today.
> 
> VETASSESS deducted 3 years leaving only 4 months of skilled experience. Our occupation is Production Manager - Manufacturing. Qualification is: BA + MA (Economics) . They said field of study not highly relevant to occupation.
> 
> We are not able to apply now for SA as they require 1 year exp and Tasmania not sure if they require exp as well.
> 
> After few months, how can I go for reassessment? Do I have to pay for full assessment again or is there any way to add the another employment?
> 
> Please note that I am no longer working in the claimed occupation but I will need to join again to complete more experience.


If you have 1 year experience as Production Manager in last 3 years irrespective of date deemed skilled, you can still apply for SA.


----------



## nlq679

david_lie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm applying for a VETASSESS assessment as a Management Consultant. May I ask:
> 1. How long does normally it take to get a skill assessed (in general)? I'm leaning towards the priority processing but the fee is quite expensive.
> 
> 2. For the payment evidence, can we just attach bank statements, showing all the payments? Will that be sufficient? Or do we need to show other evidences as well?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


Hi David,

Just wanted to get your take on your skills assessment as you got a positive result and are applying for the same occupation as me (Management Consultant- ANZSCO Code 224711). Ive just submitted my skills assessment and lodged it as a priority. All docs have been lodged, im hoping my work experience (As an associate PM in Finance/IT) comes through). What docs did you submit particularly for the work experiences? Appreciate any feedback.
Kind regards, 
NQ


----------



## fastfood1

iamharman said:


> I think you have to go for SRG35 with addition of experience to the past one....... Kindly take advice of senior members also !!!!!!



You are correct, thank you so much. I emailed VETASSESS and they responded same.


----------



## fastfood1

Abhi_ said:


> If you have 1 year experience as Production Manager in last 3 years irrespective of date deemed skilled, you can still apply for SA.


Well, I emailed SA and they says you need to have 1 year positive skill assessment after VETASSESS deduction. So in this case, I only have 4 months so I will have to wait.

Did you mean I can still apply with 4 months exp?


----------



## Abhi_

fastfood1 said:


> Well, I emailed SA and they says you need to have 1 year positive skill assessment after VETASSESS deduction. So in this case, I only have 4 months so I will have to wait.
> 
> Did you mean I can still apply with 4 months exp?


Post reading this, I have emailed them my query as I may be in similar situation, will keep you posted with their response.

can you please tell last date till you were employed in Production Manager job.


----------



## anachan

Hi everyone,

Got my vetassess reassessment outcome negative again. Has anyone applied for appeal? How long will it take for the decision to come? Is appealing worth doing? Please help. 
Thank you.


----------



## shunamite

anachan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got my vetassess reassessment outcome negative again. Has anyone applied for appeal? How long will it take for the decision to come? Is appealing worth doing? Please help.
> Thank you.


We also got the same negative twice , first assessment and then reassessment.
My advise would be to call Vetassess, we called them and spoke with them, they guided us.

The skill chosen by our agent was not suitable , we changed the skill and applied again as a new assessment, now we have a positive assessment.


----------



## anachan

shunamite said:


> We also got the same negative twice , first assessment and then reassessment.
> My advise would be to call Vetassess, we called them and spoke with them, they guided us.
> 
> The skill chosen by our agent was not suitable , we changed the skill and applied again as a new assessment, now we have a positive assessment.


Thanks a lot Shunamite. am going to talk to the CO today along with my agent. I do not understand the reasons given this time as it totally contradicts the previous one. Will see how it goes.


----------



## fastfood1

Abhi_ said:


> Post reading this, I have emailed them my query as I may be in similar situation, will keep you posted with their response.
> 
> can you please tell last date till you were employed in Production Manager job.



I was employed in Production Manager job until November 2016. I got the reply for my email & Assessment officer confirmed that they can consider 1 year of required exp from my 3 years skilled experience. So in this case I am eligible. 

This is the reply from him:


Thank you for your e-mail.

If 3 years were used for the qualifying period the experience can be deemed as skilled.

In the previous e-mail it was mentioned that it was not relevant, however upon reading the skills assessment it states 3 years was used as a qualifying period which means it can be used to count your one year of work experience within the last three years.




Hey Abhi, please inform me what they reply you..Will wait for that. Thanks


----------



## Abhi_

fastfood1 said:


> I was employed in Production Manager job until November 2016. I got the reply for my email & Assessment officer confirmed that they can consider 1 year of required exp from my 3 years skilled experience. So in this case I am eligible.
> 
> This is the reply from him:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> If 3 years were used for the qualifying period the experience can be deemed as skilled.
> 
> In the previous e-mail it was mentioned that it was not relevant, however upon reading the skills assessment it states 3 years was used as a qualifying period which means it can be used to count your one year of work experience within the last three years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Abhi, please inform me what they reply you..Will wait for that. Thanks


Hi, below is the reply to my query

"The requirement for work experience is to have one year of skilled work experience in the last three years for applicants offshore.
For the work experience to be deemed skilled it is required to be completed post qualification".

what I am understanding is, work experience requirement is independent of date deemed skilled.


----------



## fastfood1

Abhi_ said:


> Hi, below is the reply to my query
> 
> "The requirement for work experience is to have one year of skilled work experience in the last three years for applicants offshore.
> For the work experience to be deemed skilled it is required to be completed post qualification".
> 
> what I am understanding is, work experience requirement is independent of date deemed skilled.


Yes, it is confirmed now that work experience requirement is independent of date deemed skilled. However, when I called the SA before sending my query over email, a girl picked up the phone and she told me that you need to have at least 1 year of exp after the deemed skilled date so in my case that leave me with only 4 months experience. 

However, when I emailed officer, he confirmed that I am eligible to apply. Andrew Assessment Officer replied me. Who replied your email? 

What is your current situation? Have you got the outcome yet? How about your qualification & work experience?


----------



## fastfood1

Abhi_ said:


> Hi, below is the reply to my query
> 
> "The requirement for work experience is to have one year of skilled work experience in the last three years for applicants offshore.
> For the work experience to be deemed skilled it is required to be completed post qualification".
> 
> what I am understanding is, work experience requirement is independent of date deemed skilled.


please send me your whatsapp number at <*SNIP*>* See: Inappropriate content, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
]. I will add you and we can chat there.


----------



## brijvarsh

*GST exemption*

hi,
I am applying for documents assessment to Vetassess my query is about GST exemption.
I live in Japan . what evidences shall I provide for the same. will my Residence certificate provided by govt can act as proof?
it will be in Japanese language what are my options?

thankx


----------



## brijvarsh

I dont live in Australia but in Japan. Will my residence certificate provided by Govt can act as proof? its in japanese?


----------



## fastfood1

brijvarsh said:


> I dont live in Australia but in Japan. Will my residence certificate provided by Govt can act as proof? its in japanese?


Bro get it translated in English. You will surely find English translator in your country. You just need the GST Exempt Affidavit. Confirm your current residence address in affidavit and it should be sworn in front of notary public or equivalent in your current country of residence (Japan). They can surely give you one in English. If not, then get the document certified translation and attach both copies as proof.


----------



## sam.d

Hello Everyone,

I am not having my File no. for Vetassess Outcome. I have done my vetassess by hiring an agent. Now i want to get the Duplicate copy of my Vetassess Outcome because my agent is refusing to provide me my Vetassess Outcome. He is asking for 100000 INR for providing me my vetassess outcome.

I have contacted to vetassess for duplicate copy of my outcome but they are asking the file no. is mandatory for getting the duplicate copy.

Can anybody please let me know the meaning of "InternetRef" No. on my Vetassess Fee Receipt? Is this is my File No. for Vetassess ?

The person which is having Vetassess Fee Receipt and Vetassess Outcome can you please help me to clear this question?

Thanks In Advance.....


----------



## YashPlanB

Hello,
I tried searching a lot and of-course in the forum to see if there was any answer for my scenario to claim spousal points, but could not find one. My education qualification and ICT skills (listed under MLTSSL) come under ACS. No issues here! But need inputs for below question:

1) My question is on claiming spousal points for skills. Spouse education is MBA finance (falls under VETASSESS) and have 10 years experiece in ICT skill ((listed under MLTSSL). Should I access skills with ACS and also education assessment with VETASSESS? 

Thanks!


----------



## Agronomist

is there anyone who recently got outcome from vetassess ??
I applied for reassessment in Nov. 2017 and still waiting for my outcome, do not know why there is so much delay. its really frustrating


----------



## AP SINGH

YashPlanB said:


> Hello,
> I tried searching a lot and of-course in the forum to see if there was any answer for my scenario to claim spousal points, but could not find one. My education qualification and ICT skills (listed under MLTSSL) come under ACS. No issues here! But need inputs for below question:
> 
> 1) My question is on claiming spousal points for skills. Spouse education is MBA finance (falls under VETASSESS) and have 10 years experiece in ICT skill ((listed under MLTSSL). Should I access skills with ACS and also education assessment with VETASSESS?
> 
> Thanks!


What is the anzsco code for your spouse?


----------



## YashPlanB

AP SINGH said:


> YashPlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> I tried searching a lot and of-course in the forum to see if there was any answer for my scenario to claim spousal points, but could not find one. My education qualification and ICT skills (listed under MLTSSL) come under ACS. No issues here! But need inputs for below question:
> 
> 1) My question is on claiming spousal points for skills. Spouse education is MBA finance (falls under VETASSESS) and have 10 years experiece in ICT skill ((listed under MLTSSL). Should I access skills with ACS and also education assessment with VETASSESS?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> What is the anzsco code for your spouse?
Click to expand...

ICT Business Analyst. I got confirmation from MARA agent saying only ACS RPL skill assessment is enough.


----------



## david_lie

Hi all,

I just want to ask about the VETASSESS priority processing. I want to submit for that and in the website, it specifies 10 days after it has been accepted and checked. I just want to know how long in total they take for the priority processing. 

If you have any information about this, please let me know 

Thanks

David


----------



## Agronomist

Today received positive outcome against occupation Agricultural consultant


----------



## sharmashobha1205

Hello everyone. I want to ask a question regarding reassessment. My husband had got a positive assessment from Vetassess for Advertising specialist (ANZSCO code - 225111), but since the state in this field is not opening, can we get the reassessment done for the Graphic designer (ANZSCO code - 232411) from Vetassess? Will they object to it? 
2. He's done Bachelor of Architecture. Is that ok to apply for the graphic designer. 

Please suggest we are waiting since August 2017.


----------



## ROYRAJU135

sharmashobha1205 said:


> Hello everyone. I want to ask a question regarding reassessment. My husband had got a positive assessment from Vetassess for Advertising specialist (ANZSCO code - 225111), but since the state in this field is not opening, can we get the reassessment done for the Graphic designer (ANZSCO code - 232411) from Vetassess? Will they object to it?
> 2. He's done Bachelor of Architecture. Is that ok to apply for the graphic designer.
> 
> Please suggest we are waiting since August 2017.


they have replied to me with a quote once that 'You can apply for assessment in another trade after complete the assessment in one trade' ,,after all ,all the assesment outcome will be depend on how You provide the satisfactory evidence to the Vetasses,,,


----------



## Abhi_

Agronomist said:


> Today received positive outcome against occupation Agricultural consultant


Congratulations!

When did you apply and was there any reference check from employer?


----------



## Agronomist

Abhi_ said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> When did you apply and was there any reference check from employer?


Thank you!

I lodged application on 14-11-2017 and they took my interview on 23-11-2017, afterwards no EV. 

Regards


----------



## ararmaan28

Hi friends, new to this forum 
Did BACHELOR OF ARCHITECTURE
Experience: 2 years as architectural draftsperson 
3 years as proprietor of architectural firm(currently working)

Applied for vetassess assessment on 15-3-18 as an architectural draftsperson

Query: how much work experience they will deduct in my case?
How long do they take for the outcome?


----------



## AJKuwait

Hi 
I am gathering evidence for vetassess skill assessment. I have some queries can anyone help me 
1. Pay slips - I don't have any payslips instead of this which document I can send?
2. Tax records - I am working in middle east , me and my company are not paying any tax for the salary to the government. What I can do?


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All, its 10 weeks today and still status is 'In Process'. should I email to them or wait more. I am feeling worried now.


----------



## sajithu26

Hi All,

Anybody filed self application to Vetassess? 
Also if anyone has got positive outcome through Prioirity processing.
We need guidance on documents required for priority processing.
Is there any specific whatsapp group for Vetassess queries?


----------



## Sillygos

sajithu26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody filed self application to Vetassess?
> Also if anyone has got positive outcome through Prioirity processing.
> We need guidance on documents required for priority processing.
> Is there any specific whatsapp group for Vetassess queries?


I did my own Vetassess application and used their Priority Processing with positive result.


----------



## shivam7106

Agronomist said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I lodged application on 14-11-2017 and they took my interview on 23-11-2017, afterwards no EV.
> 
> Regards


Hi,

Congrats mate. So Ideally it took 4-5 months to get the outcome. My friend got the interview call today from Vetassess and it lasted for 30-45 minutes. So probably he might get the outcome by July. He applied on 11'th March 2018


----------



## shivam7106

sajithu26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody filed self application to Vetassess?
> Also if anyone has got positive outcome through Prioirity processing.
> We need guidance on documents required for priority processing.
> Is there any specific whatsapp group for Vetassess queries?


Hi,

there is no specific requirement of documents to do the priority processing. If in a single go you'll provide them all the necessary documents as per their checklist, you might be eligible for the priority processing. 

I have applied 2 vetassess application on behalf of my friends and one got approved for priority processing and other got rejected as it didn't had enough documents to prove the paid employment.


----------



## Agronomist

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats mate. So Ideally it took 4-5 months to get the outcome. My friend got the interview call today from Vetassess and it lasted for 30-45 minutes. So probably he might get the outcome by July. He applied on 11'th March 2018


Thanks mate 
It varies case to case, if your friend is applying first time for assessment then he should expect outcome before 12 weeks period and if its reassessment then i presume outcome period would be around 4-5 months. 

Hope for the best. 

Regards


----------



## ROYRAJU135

Maximusdemeridius said:


> Hi
> I am gathering evidence for vetassess skill assessment. I have some queries can anyone help me
> 1. Pay slips - I don't have any payslips instead of this which document I can send?
> 2. Tax records - I am working in middle east , me and my company are not paying any tax for the salary to the government. What I can do?


Take one salary certificate from employer and bank statement from the bank,,,,
this is enough for proving the salary,,,I hope so,,,


----------



## AJKuwait

Thanks ROYRAJU135

what about tax document? Did you submitted any document that showing tax paid or exemption from tax


----------



## keyurdesai20

I am planning to get my spouse skills-assessment though VETASSES for occupation 271299 - Judicial and other Legal Professions. I am applying as a primary applicant and have submitted my documents to ACS for 263212 - ICT Support Engineer.
1) What are the timelines for VETASSESS assessment results? 
2) I have taken services of a immigration consultant but he is asking way too much for spouse skills assessment. I checked on the website and there is Document Checking service which is provided by VETASSES. Do I apply for this service as it is much cheaper than what my agent would be charging me? 
3) There is no mention of notarized documents for VETASSESS assessment? Is it assumed that documents need to be notarized before submission?


----------



## pravincv

keyurdesai20 said:


> I am planning to get my spouse skills-assessment though VETASSES for occupation 271299 - Judicial and other Legal Professions. I am applying as a primary applicant and have submitted my documents to ACS for 263212 - ICT Support Engineer.
> 1) What are the timelines for VETASSESS assessment results?
> 2) I have taken services of a immigration consultant but he is asking way too much for spouse skills assessment. I checked on the website and there is Document Checking service which is provided by VETASSES. Do I apply for this service as it is much cheaper than what my agent would be charging me?
> 3) There is no mention of notarized documents for VETASSESS assessment? Is it assumed that documents need to be notarized before submission?



takes about 12 weeks.
btw, with a spouse in the judicial/legal profession, you should have inhouse expertise on matters like notarizing etc, no ?


----------



## Manpreet141292

I want to apply skill assessment from vetassess. I have done I.t.i in welding after this I done 1 yr paid apprenticeship and 5 month experience from India and 1.8 yr experience in Australia . Please let me know I am eligible for skill assessment


----------



## shivam7106

keyurdesai20 said:


> I am planning to get my spouse skills-assessment though VETASSES for occupation 271299 - Judicial and other Legal Professions. I am applying as a primary applicant and have submitted my documents to ACS for 263212 - ICT Support Engineer.
> 1) What are the timelines for VETASSESS assessment results?
> 2) I have taken services of a immigration consultant but he is asking way too much for spouse skills assessment. I checked on the website and there is Document Checking service which is provided by VETASSES. Do I apply for this service as it is much cheaper than what my agent would be charging me?
> 3) There is no mention of notarized documents for VETASSESS assessment? Is it assumed that documents need to be notarized before submission?


Hi Mate,

1) Time lines are 8-12 weeks
2) Dont get confused in between document checking services and Skill assessment as they both are different to each other.
If you want your spouse skills to be assessed then you have to pay AUD 880
3) I provided my documents as notarised and got the skill assessment in just 4-6 weeks of time


----------



## imwelder

Check point score less than 3 years experience in india is 0 points and in australia experience 1-2 years is 5 points.
So you need to be 20 points in ielts or pte for reach 60 points


----------



## imwelder

Manpreet141292 said:


> I want to apply skill assessment from vetassess. I have done I.t.i in welding after this I done 1 yr paid apprenticeship and 5 month experience from India and 1.8 yr experience in Australia . Please let me know I am eligible for skill assessment


Check point score less than 3 years experience in india is 0 points and in australia experience 1-2 years is 5 points. So you need to be 20 points in ielts or pte for reach 60 points


----------



## Abhi_

Anyone who has got outcome in last few days, I applied on 8th Feb, no response.

They said that your application is under processing.


----------



## shivam7106

Abhi_ said:


> Anyone who has got outcome in last few days, I applied on 8th Feb, no response.
> 
> They said that your application is under processing.


Hi mate,

I have applied for my friend on 19'th March and got the positive outcome on last Monday.
Hope you get the Positive outcome soon !!


----------



## Abhi_

shivam7106 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I have applied for my friend on 19'th March and got the positive outcome on last Monday.
> Hope you get the Positive outcome soon !!


This is making me more worried, my occupation is 223112(Recruitment Consultant) which is not that strong and I want to have SS in hand before new list in July.

Vetassess didn't ask for any documents so don't know why they are taking so long to decide.


----------



## ararmaan28

shivam7106 said:


> Abhi_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who has got outcome in last few days, I applied on 8th Feb, no response.
> 
> They said that your application is under processing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> I have applied for my friend on 19'th March and got the positive outcome on last Monday.
> Hope you get the Positive outcome soon !!
Click to expand...

Hi Shivam,
Did you apply with priority processing or normal way??


----------



## ararmaan28

Hi everyone, 
Applied for skill assessment on 15 March 2018
CO assigned on 19 March 2018
Application status: under process
No verification occurred till date
Why they are taking so long??????


----------



## shivam7106

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi Shivam,
> Did you apply with priority processing or normal way??


Hi,

I applied in priority processing but vetassess rejected the priority processing and took my application as normal.


----------



## ararmaan28

shivam7106 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shivam,
> Did you apply with priority processing or normal way??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I applied in priority processing but vetassess rejected the priority processing and took my application as normal.
Click to expand...

Wait for this outcome is getting on my nerves..8th week has finished already...still no result 😞


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> Wait for this outcome is getting on my nerves..8th week has finished already...still no result 😞


I am into my 13th week, called them last week, the girl said that application is in final stage still they can't commit if I can get get outcome with next 7 days.


----------



## ararmaan28

Abhi_ said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for this outcome is getting on my nerves..8th week has finished already...still no result 😞
> 
> 
> 
> I am into my 13th week, called them last week, the girl said that application is in final stage still they can't commit if I can get get outcome with next 7 days.
Click to expand...

I would have definitely applied with priority processing if I knew that these guys will take this much of time
What’s your occupation ?


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> I would have definitely applied with priority processing if I knew that these guys will take this much of time
> What’s your occupation ?


My Occupation is 223112, Recruitment Consultant.

I am not sure what the reason for so long, everything is done online these days.


----------



## Pervender_rai

Hi, I submitted my application for skill assessment and got a negative outcome for skills states as not highly relevant. I am trying to get it vetted as Customer Service Manger. I have provided the employer reference letter as well for which they say these are more towards administrative responsibilities and not relative to customer service.
I want to understand what other relevant documents I can produce that will help in developing relevance to customer service manager. I can get another reference letter from employer but what content it should contain is my question.


----------



## Abhi_

Pervender_rai said:


> Hi, I submitted my application for skill assessment and got a negative outcome for skills states as not highly relevant. I am trying to get it vetted as Customer Service Manger. I have provided the employer reference letter as well for which they say these are more towards administrative responsibilities and not relative to customer service.
> I want to understand what other relevant documents I can produce that will help in developing relevance to customer service manager. I can get another reference letter from employer but what content it should contain is my question.


You can try to search some job openings in Australia for your occupation and then you define your responsibilities on reference letter from employer in accordance to it.

Reference letter have great importance for Vetassess positive outcome.

When did you apply ?


----------



## Pervender_rai

You mean to say getting a detailed job duties aligned with similar job in Australia shall do? Anything else I can send?
I applied in January 2018 and got a response by Mid April 2018


----------



## Abhi_

Pervender_rai said:


> You mean to say getting a detailed job duties aligned with similar job in Australia shall do? Anything else I can send?
> I applied in January 2018 and got a response by Mid April 2018


Yes, rest will be supported documents for salary and all. Did you apply directly or via agent?

I am not an expert, can only suggest you. If still in doubt, please check with Mara Agent.


----------



## shivam7106

Abhi_ said:


> You can try to search some job openings in Australia for your occupation and then you define your responsibilities on reference letter from employer in accordance to it.
> 
> Reference letter have great importance for Vetassess positive outcome.
> 
> When did you apply ?


Hi,

For them the customer service is something which is after sales. 

For eg. If you are a banker and you do customer service there on th e front counter then that will not be termed as customer service. Customer service will be something related to call centre environment.


----------



## iamharman

*Applied on 23 Jan*

I had filled SRG35 as I am returning applicant.....till now it is showing " in progress". Just wanted to renew positive evaluation and add employment. Don't know how much time would it take?


----------



## shanky123

My applications was logged in on 4-April, 2018 under Management Consultant. Had 2 quick checks to be made :-

1) Does the status change from 'In Progress' to something else before finally receiving the outcome ? 
2) Is it realistic to expect that I will get the results by June beginning, I apply the EOI in 1-2 days and get the invite before the list of occupations is refreshed in July ?


----------



## vinayge

shanky123 said:


> My applications was logged in on 4-April, 2018 under Management Consultant. Had 2 quick checks to be made :-
> 
> 1) Does the status change from 'In Progress' to something else before finally receiving the outcome ?
> 2) Is it realistic to expect that I will get the results by June beginning, I apply the EOI in 1-2 days and get the invite before the list of occupations is refreshed in July ?


Hi Shanky123,

Can you please tell me how did you started the process for the Vetasses assessment for Management Consultant. Can you tell me what all documents you submitted and does it require like minimum work experience.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## shanky123

vinayge said:


> Hi Shanky123,
> 
> Can you please tell me how did you started the process for the Vetasses assessment for Management Consultant. Can you tell me what all documents you submitted and does it require like minimum work experience.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Standard process/ documents only which would be available on the Vetassess website. I have till not applied for my skills assessment and given my PTE. Should have 65 points right now, and 70 from July, 2018 for sub-class 189. Please let me know if you have any specific queries. Might be a good option for you to wait till July now since the updated occupation list will be out sometime then. Thanks.


----------



## DreamerR

Hi Everyone, My agent have made an application to Vetassess on my behalf on the 14th of December 2017. Believe it or not i am yet to receive my outcome. My Anzsco is 271299. My agent has received communication that they will be verifying my Masters transcript with the university and these verifications are now been carried out for confidential job codes such as for lawyers, auditors etc. Please let me know if any other forum member is facing a similar situation or experts on the matter have your'll heard of such a thing?


----------



## Abhi_

DreamerR said:


> Hi Everyone, My agent have made an application to Vetassess on my behalf on the 14th of December 2017. Believe it or not i am yet to receive my outcome. My Anzsco is 271299. My agent has received communication that they will be verifying my Masters transcript with the university and these verifications are now been carried out for confidential job codes such as for lawyers, auditors etc. Please let me know if any other forum member is facing a similar situation or experts on the matter have your'll heard of such a thing?


I emailed them and received response that, they are conducting some research on my Post Graduate Diploma from Symbiosis Center of Distance Learning.. That the reason it is taking long. I applied on 8th Feb 2018.

I am also worried now how long it will take for outcome. My occupation is 223112


----------



## DreamerR

Abhi_ said:


> I emailed them and received response that, they are conducting some research on my Post Graduate Diploma from Symbiosis Center of Distance Learning.. That the reason it is taking long. I applied on 8th Feb 2018.
> 
> I am also worried now how long it will take for outcome. My occupation is 223112


Abhi, thank you for your feedback. I hope the long wait is worth at the end.


----------



## Abhi_

DreamerR said:


> Abhi, thank you for your feedback. I hope the long wait is worth at the end.


Hope so, though delay without any good reason is not appreciated. No verification or research should take them more than 12 weeks to give outcome. 

Rest we can't do much about it. PM me once your posts are more than 5 and share your contact details as I am not able to PM you.


----------



## ararmaan28

After complete 8 weeks today vetassess asked for further document of statuary delcaration of self employed..anybody else experienced the same ?? How long it will take to release an outcome? I have provided the required document by today itself.


----------



## DreamerR

Abhi_ said:


> Hope so, though delay without any good reason is not appreciated. No verification or research should take them more than 12 weeks to give outcome.
> 
> Rest we can't do much about it. PM me once your posts are more than 5 and share your contact details as I am not able to PM you.


Exactly. I have not received a single verification call from them todate nor has my employer. What about you? I will PM once my number of posts exceeds 5.


----------



## Abhi_

DreamerR said:


> Exactly. I have not received a single verification call from them todate nor has my employer. What about you? I will PM once my number of posts exceeds 5.


Same here, no verification of any sort.


----------



## iamharman

*Positive Outcome after 7 weeks !!!!*

Friends, I have got positive outcome after about 7 weeks, had applied for revalidation SRG35 form on 23 March, my previous assessment was in 2014, so wanted to add experience gained and revalidation. Thanks for your support and guidance !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abhi_

iamharman said:


> Friends, I have got positive outcome after about 7 weeks, had applied for revalidation SRG35 form on 23 March, my previous assessment was in 2014, so wanted to add experience gained and revalidation. Thanks for your support and guidance !!!!!!!!!


Congratulations!

Today my application has completed 14 weeks of waiting.


----------



## ararmaan28

Abhi_ said:


> iamharman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, I have got positive outcome after about 7 weeks, had applied for revalidation SRG35 form on 23 March, my previous assessment was in 2014, so wanted to add experience gained and revalidation. Thanks for your support and guidance !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Today my application has completed 14 weeks of waiting.
Click to expand...

Congratulations Abhi! I’m still waiting 😞 
However 2 days back they asked me for a document let’s see how much they will take


----------



## jolt2018

Hi Experts, I have submitted a Vetassess Points test advice for assessing my BE (Mech) Qualification yesterday. Can you please let me know when can I expect my assessment result?


----------



## ararmaan28

Hi expats,

If someone can clear my doubt regarding time frame given by VETASSESS for full skill assessment which is 8-10 weeks 

Do they take this time after allocation of case officer or the date of application??
Thanks


----------



## shivam7106

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> If someone can clear my doubt regarding time frame given by VETASSESS for full skill assessment which is 8-10 weeks
> 
> Do they take this time after allocation of case officer or the date of application??
> Thanks


Hi,

that's from the Date of Application


----------



## ararmaan28

shivam7106 said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi expats,
> 
> If someone can clear my doubt regarding time frame given by VETASSESS for full skill assessment which is 8-10 weeks
> 
> Do they take this time after allocation of case officer or the date of application??
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> that's from the Date of Application
Click to expand...

Thanks Shivam, 
I’m already in my 9th week...last doc they asked was statuary declaration of self employed..do you they will be able to share outcome in given time ?


----------



## Agronomist

ararmaan28 said:


> Thanks Shivam,
> I’m already in my 9th week...last doc they asked was statuary declaration of self employed..do you they will be able to share outcome in given time ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Hopefully yes if you are applying first time for assessment. Usually delay has been observed in re-assessment cases.
> 
> Wishing you gud luck


----------



## Abhi_

Hello Guys

I am in my 16th week of Vetassess Application, on 10th May they reverted that some research is being conducted on my Distance Education Diploma from SCDL, Pune.

I am waiting for outcome, as 1st July is approaching and my occupation 223112(Recruitment Consultant) is not very strong.

What should I do, what are my options to reach them for quick outcome.


----------



## ararmaan28

Abhi_ said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I am in my 16th week of Vetassess Application, on 10th May they reverted that some research is being conducted on my Distance Education Diploma from SCDL, Pune.
> 
> I am waiting for outcome, as 1st July is approaching and my occupation 223112(Recruitment Consultant) is not very strong.
> 
> What should I do, what are my options to reach them for quick outcome.


Hi Abhi, 
I am in my 11th week..these guys are really slow...after asking for one document 15 days before..they are not showing any progress.


----------



## HasijaR

Nervous and need advise!

This is my 11th week of waiting and Vetassess called my boss today to check whether i report to him and what do i exactly do. I have applied under 149212 Customer Service Manager. My boss told them my main area of focus is customer service, i liaise with customers and i am the main point of contact for customers for the company. I also look into price negotiations and certain operations, but again main area i specialize is customer service."

He did not tell them point by point of the standard roles mentioned on ANZSCO website for customer service manager. Just gave them general idea about my role is in customer services. Do you think this would be sufficient? Or will they reject my assessment due to not strong evidence? I am so much nervous.


----------



## shivam7106

Abhi_ said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I am in my 16th week of Vetassess Application, on 10th May they reverted that some research is being conducted on my Distance Education Diploma from SCDL, Pune.
> 
> I am waiting for outcome, as 1st July is approaching and my occupation 223112(Recruitment Consultant) is not very strong.
> 
> What should I do, what are my options to reach them for quick outcome.


Hi Abhi,

Sorry to say but you dont have any option to expedite the process. You would have applied under the priority processing at the very first place to make it faster if you were tight on the time lines. 

Well, since you are sitting on 16 week at the moment, I guess you'll be getting your outcome shortly.

All the best ....!!


----------



## shivam7106

HasijaR said:


> Nervous and need advise!
> 
> This is my 11th week of waiting and Vetassess called my boss today to check whether i report to him and what do i exactly do. I have applied under 149212 Customer Service Manager. My boss told them my main area of focus is customer service, i liaise with customers and i am the main point of contact for customers for the company. I also look into price negotiations and certain operations, but again main area i specialize is customer service."
> 
> He did not tell them point by point of the standard roles mentioned on ANZSCO website for customer service manager. Just gave them general idea about my role is in customer services. Do you think this would be sufficient? Or will they reject my assessment due to not strong evidence? I am so much nervous.


Hi Hasija,

It seems to be very odd to provide the information point by point. When Vetassess calls' they ask the specific questions and you need to answer that only as they are not at all interested in the additional information. 

Also, under your occupation code it has been seen that they only consider this occupation suitable for the people who are working in the proper *call centre environment* or if you provide the after sales service.

For example, an employee working at the front counter of the bank is also doing the customer service but they might get the negative outcome as its not after sales service and its there Day to day operation which they have to do.

I hope this clears your doubt


----------



## jolt2018

jolt2018 said:


> Hi Experts, I have submitted a Vetassess Points test advice for assessing my BE (Mech) Qualification yesterday. Can you please let me know when can I expect my assessment result?


Can somebody please answer my question? What is the the current timeline for Vetassess PTA (Points test advice) assessment?


----------



## HasijaR

shivam7106 said:


> Hi Hasija,
> 
> It seems to be very odd to provide the information point by point. When Vetassess calls' they ask the specific questions and you need to answer that only as they are not at all interested in the additional information.
> 
> Also, under your occupation code it has been seen that they only consider this occupation suitable for the people who are working in the proper *call centre environment* or if you provide the after sales service.
> 
> For example, an employee working at the front counter of the bank is also doing the customer service but they might get the negative outcome as its not after sales service and its there Day to day operation which they have to do.
> 
> I hope this clears your doubt



Thanks a lot for responding. As per ANZSCO it says that a Customer Service Manager "May work in a call centre".

I do not work in a call centre but i do all the tasks listed there in addition to more tasks that i carry out. And my boss told them my main focus area is customer services and explained that a bit and added i also look into certain operational work as well. I guess with your explanation i must not have high hopes of clearing this


----------



## HasijaR

jolt2018 said:


> Can somebody please answer my question? What is the the current timeline for Vetassess PTA (Points test advice) assessment?


The standard timeline is 8-10 weeks but it can also go upto 12-14 weeks.


----------



## DreamerR

Abhi_ said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I am in my 16th week of Vetassess Application, on 10th May they reverted that some research is being conducted on my Distance Education Diploma from SCDL, Pune.
> 
> I am waiting for outcome, as 1st July is approaching and my occupation 223112(Recruitment Consultant) is not very strong.
> 
> What should I do, what are my options to reach them for quick outcome.


Same here Abhi, my occupation 271299 is only mentioned in the northern territory list and I am worried it will be taken off in July. Its frustrating that the assessment is taking so long. I hope this delay doesn't ruin our chances of proceeding to the next stage.


----------



## Abhi_

DreamerR said:


> Same here Abhi, my occupation 271299 is only mentioned in the northern territory list and I am worried it will be taken off in July. Its frustrating that the assessment is taking so long. I hope this delay doesn't ruin our chances of proceeding to the next stage.


I connected them last on 10th May, I don't know should I connect with them again or just keep on waiting. 

How often are you connecting with them.?


----------



## DreamerR

Abhi_ said:


> I connected them last on 10th May, I don't know should I connect with them again or just keep on waiting.
> 
> How often are you connecting with them.?


I have tendered my application through an agent. The agent says that they are constantly in touch with Vetassess. So I have to take their word which is frustrating. One month back my agent called me up to say that they have been informed that the process may be prolonged due to them having to get my transcript checked with the university. I think you better contact them again. I am planning to call my agent tomorrow.


----------



## Abhi_

DreamerR said:


> I have tendered my application through an agent. The agent says that they are constantly in touch with Vetassess. So I have to take their word which is frustrating. One month back my agent called me up to say that they have been informed that the process may be prolonged due to them having to get my transcript checked with the university. I think you better contact them again. I am planning to call my agent tomorrow.


Will email them tomorrow again, this is actually really frustrating as they are taking more than double standard time and if we pay 600 Aus Dollars more, than we can expect result in 10 days. This is crazy


----------



## Agronomist

Abhi_ said:


> Will email them tomorrow again, this is actually really frustrating as they are taking more than double standard time and if we pay 600 Aus Dollars more, than we can expect result in 10 days. This is crazy


Exactly this is to enforce priority processing. That's very bad tactics and frustrating for us. I lodged my application on 14-11-2017 and got outcome on 10-04-2018. From this you can guess whats going to happen with you guys. 

Wishing you gud luck.


----------



## ararmaan28

Hi guys, 
I got my skill assessment outcome today: positive


----------



## Abhi_

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my skill assessment outcome today: positive


Congratulations!


----------



## DreamerR

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my skill assessment outcome today: positive


Congratulations!!


----------



## AP SINGH

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got my skill assessment outcome today: positive


Congratulations!!
All the best for your future endeavors ..
For which occupation you applied ??


----------



## sidpadki

I need some advice on skills assessment for my wife for marketing special occupation code


Can someone tell me what is process like? I wish to get her assessed for claiming 5partner points. 

I have already filed my eoi for electronics engineering with 65pts (189) and 190nsw with 70pts

With current trends.. I feel its very difficult to get invited in the next 12months hence looking to claim her points

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasijaR

In how many days after Vetassess calls your employer (if they do) you get the outcome of the skills assessment?


----------



## ararmaan28

AP SINGH said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I got my skill assessment outcome today: positive
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!
> All the best for your future endeavors ..
> For which occupation you applied ??
Click to expand...

Architectural draftsperson 312111


----------



## Abhi_

Hi All

I got my skill assessment yesterday: Positive
It took 16 complete weeks, no verification done.


----------



## sc.mnit

Hi guys , I want to get my btech in chem engg assessed :-

I have the following queries:
1) i have filed an acs rpl already but to play safe want to get my degree assessed , can this be done only if acs recommends or i can buy time by logging vetasesss in parallel.

2) do i need to do vetassess pta qual only ?250 aud , what are the required docs for pta qual only 

Many thanks


----------



## Agronomist

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my skill assessment yesterday: Positive
> It took 16 complete weeks, no verification done.


Finally big congratz mate!

wish you luck for further process.


----------



## DreamerR

Abhi_ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my skill assessment yesterday: Positive
> It took 16 complete weeks, no verification done.


Hi Abhi, Congrats! and happy for you. I am not even counting my weeks anymore


----------



## HasijaR

Congrats Abhi!!! All the best for next steps.

*I am in my 12th week of waiting and I am giving up and making my mind that outcome will be negative so that i don't die of a heart attack due to disappointment. I am not even calling my agent to check, if they call me its fine *


----------



## Irene Fenn Bagol

Hi.. Everyone. Badly need help and direction. I am planning to apply for vetasses for nutritionist. Is anyone here knows the specific requirement for the application? I searched it already in the website but I feel hopeless if I am qualified. I am a nutritionist in my country for 5 years and has relevant experience. The problem is that I dont have work experience here in Northern territory. Can anyone enlighten me what steps to take. I know that I need qualifications from vetasses to be nominated in state territory visa here in Darwin. Thanks. Ill appreciate all your help.


----------



## Abhi_

DreamerR said:


> Hi Abhi, Congrats! and happy for you. I am not even counting my weeks anymore


Thanks, and You will get positive outcome soon.


----------



## Abhi_

HasijaR said:


> Congrats Abhi!!! All the best for next steps.
> 
> *I am in my 12th week of waiting and I am giving up and making my mind that outcome will be negative so that i don't die of a heart attack due to disappointment. I am not even calling my agent to check, if they call me its fine *


DOn't loose hope, more the time taken to decide, lesser are the chances of negative outcome.


----------



## Dexorange

Hi,

I have *B.Sc.Forestry degree.* Now working as Plantation best practice advisor. 

*where my duties are : *

crop testing, Plantation Quality Control, Plantation Quality Assessment, Best Management Practice, Good Agriculture Practice, advising the farm managers, pest and disease control, Lead & conduct Premium seedling quality assessment in Nursery, Inspect plantation fields and nurseries regularly to determine maturity level of plants and forest trees. Assist & co-ordinate with R&D Team on research program trials on site sustainability, site nutrition management, plantation tending practices and site preparation.

Work scientifically & co-ordinate with Research and Development Team to
produce the finest plants with good disease & insect resistant characteristics.
Responsible for Clonal Site Interaction (CSI) Trials with R&D Team to select the best eucalyptus clones for operations.

*Now please help me what occupation should i choose??
*
*Either Forester? or Agriculture scientist?? or Agriculture consultant???*

I don't prefer Agriculture consultant because it is in flag list now. In july it may be moved from MTSOL to STSOL.

Actually I choose *489 family sponsered* visa because my *wife's brother* is a PR in australia.


----------



## hardeepjohal2009

I applied for fast processing skill assessment on tuesday. On thursday they accepted my application and same day 8 am in the morning my employer got a call from vetassess australia. 
Employer did not tell them word to word duties but a general idea. 
Less chances of positive outcome. But fingers crossed. 
In 3 days i got a call and within 10 days they will declare result. 
Reason for telling this you guys be prepare for fast processing its very fast. 
Any suggestions.


----------



## Abhi_

hardeepjohal2009 said:


> I applied for fast processing skill assessment on tuesday. On thursday they accepted my application and same day 8 am in the morning my employer got a call from vetassess australia.
> Employer did not tell them word to word duties but a general idea.
> Less chances of positive outcome. But fingers crossed.
> In 3 days i got a call and within 10 days they will declare result.
> Reason for telling this you guys be prepare for fast processing its very fast.
> Any suggestions.


All The Best!

Share your outcome with us.


----------



## loklok

HasijaR said:


> Congrats Abhi!!! All the best for next steps.
> 
> *I am in my 12th week of waiting and I am giving up and making my mind that outcome will be negative so that i don't die of a heart attack due to disappointment. I am not even calling my agent to check, if they call me its fine *


mate, mine took over 9 months and somehow it came out positive after i lost hope... so please be calm and never lose hope

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamerR

loklok said:


> mate, mine took over 9 months and somehow it came out positive after i lost hope... so please be calm and never lose hope
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Omg! 9 Months! I thought my application must be the longest in the Vetassess history  Still waiting for my assessment well after 5 months.


----------



## HasijaR

DreamerR said:


> Omg! 9 Months! I thought my application must be the longest in the Vetassess history  Still waiting for my assessment well after 5 months.


Hi DreamerR,

For what skill category did you apply, thats taking 5 months?

Tomorrow completes my 13th week of waiting


----------



## DreamerR

HasijaR said:


> Hi DreamerR,
> 
> For what skill category did you apply, thats taking 5 months?
> 
> Tomorrow completes my 13th week of waiting


Hi HasijaR,

I have applied under the job code 271299 Judicial and Other legal professionals. What about you?


----------



## Irene Fenn Bagol

*For PR visa thru vetasses*

Hi. Any idea if I can apply directly to vetasses for my profession while in student visa? Thanks


----------



## shivam7106

Irene Fenn Bagol said:


> Hi. Any idea if I can apply directly to vetasses for my profession while in student visa? Thanks


Yes, you can if the assessing authority is vetassess.


----------



## chummy.singh

Hi Everyone

I want to apply for assessment under 312199. I am a civil engineering graduate and working in this occupation from last one year.

Please advice


Thanks.


----------



## Dexorange

Hi friends.

My payment for vetasses is rejected and throwing 05 honour error.
Only credit cards are accepted? Not debit card? 
Please help me.


----------



## Realy85

I applied for vetassess and my file was accepted on priority basis and after few days my employer was contacted and asked about my role but i am not sure how he conducted the interview and still waiting for their revert. Fingers crossed...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Dexorange said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> My payment for vetasses is rejected and throwing 05 honour error.
> Only credit cards are accepted? Not debit card?
> Please help me.


https://go.eway.io/s/article/Transaction-Response-Code-05-Do-not-Honour

Have you tried again? 

If you are using a debit card, make sure you don't have a daily spending limit, that you have accounted for forex transaction costs, and that your card is authorised to make payments to offshore vendors. 

Best way would be to check directly with your financial institution


----------



## Dexorange

I paid through credit card. Thank you.

Can i use my old ielts result which I took on December 2015? ?
Ielts states that it is valid for 2 years.
But I heard Australian government accepts the same for 3 years.
Is it true ?


----------



## megadi

Arji said:


> LOL...typo :nerd::nerd:
> I wonder how you waited all these months
> My CO is David Wyatt...i guess.... as he is the one who sent me that email...from which states are you expecting sponsership??


Hi, how long did it take your Vetassess review to come through? Looks like my CO is also David Wyatt as he sent me an email for further documentation.


----------



## Realy85

megadi said:


> Arji said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...typo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how you waited all these months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CO is David Wyatt...i guess.... as he is the one who sent me that email...from which states are you expecting sponsership??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, how long did it take your Vetassess
> review to come through? Looks like my CO is also David Wyatt as he sent me an email for further documentation.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hi buddy
> My case officer is also David Wyatt and he sent two emails regarding further information and have provided him the same and he contacted my employer and conducted interview for a couple of minutes and today was the deadline for my revert but havent received and yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Dexorange said:


> I paid through credit card. Thank you.
> 
> Can i use my old ielts result which I took on December 2015? ?
> Ielts states that it is valid for 2 years.
> But I heard Australian government accepts the same for 3 years.
> Is it true ?


Yes they are valid for 3 years for DHA 🙂


----------



## Alpana Ashar

I am also applying for Vetassess skill assessment and would like to know the below:- 
(Occupation 222113). 

1) I have worked for 14 years. Am making an application for skills assessment would like to know if we have to submit income tax returns for all 14 years. I see there is a limit to upload documents only 60 can be uploaded. 

In that case should I make one single attachment for all the income tax returns or upload individually. 

2) In the employment section we need to provide the employment contact details which mentions Name of employer/supervisor/manager - here do we provide the name of the company and board line telephone numbers or do we need to provide the details of HR or immediate manager / person signing the employment reference letter. 


Thanks


----------



## flaresight

Just adding my personal experience:

- I applied on 15/05/2018.
- Positive outcome on 11/06/2018.
- No contact.

I am self-employed, full-time photographer (211311) since 01/2013.
I have a bachelor degree in Social Communication, which was accepted.
Unfortunately, my experience got slashed in three years, even tough I presented a certificate of over 1200 hours in a photojournalism program during the university. Went from 10 to 0 experience points...

Well, at least I got a positive outcome and it was fast, right?

As recommended by many expert users here, I have attached an extensive documentation to prove all my claims. All my documents were translated by a NAATI certified translator, but in the end I consider it paid off.

I really hope everything works out well for you guys. I know how it feels.

Cheers


----------



## Realy85

Unluckily i got a negative outcome as they say that the duties were not related to my occupation and so this led to not qualify. Can you pls further suggest


----------



## flaresight

Realy85 said:


> Unluckily i got a negative outcome as they say that the duties were not related to my occupation and so this led to not qualify. Can you pls further suggest


From what I've seen, the duties you perform at work are more important than the name of your occupation or your diploma (considering they are somewhat related).

So, since the duties are so important, maybe you should check your anzsco code and guidelines for your profession. Write your duties according to that. Don't simply copy and paste, don't lie, just try to understand how someone who is going to review your case can relate what you do to what professionals of your occupation are are suppose to do.

When I applied for Vetassess, my first job was discarded because the duties were very different from my anzsco code (some of the duties were ok, some were not, and overall I couldn't claim points for it).

That's my opinion. Good luck!


----------



## Realy85

Duties were same and only they were not well explained and they took the other way round and changed that occupation as i applied for real estate representative but they took for receptionist that is the work in the firm which does not have receptionist post but representative post and duties are same but they mistook them.


----------



## flaresight

Realy85 said:


> Duties were same and only they were not well explained and they took the other way round and changed that occupation as i applied for real estate representative but they took for receptionist that is the work in the firm which does not have receptionist post but representative post and duties are same but they mistook them.


You should check your anszco code, where you will find details about the duties regarding that profession. Then, review the documents you have prepared to see if they really match. The letter from your employment should mention activities that match what your anszco code says. It should be clear to the CO that your employment and your duties at work are the same as described in the anszco code. Don't copy and paste, don't lie, try to match as closely as possible.


----------



## Realy85

It were same as i have rechecked and what was interviewed was also the same but instead of that they just said that your duties were only answering calls ,account keeping and site visit but what my employer said that she answers the calls and keep record and assist them in biying property. Site visit i think is not for receptionist as she has to be in office all the time while they were told that all dealings are done from me and employer has just to sign the documents.
Bit upset as was quite confident about my employer verification call as he told me clearly and i doubted if they took the duties on the other way round. The only thing i think is that they asked for translator while interviewing as my employer could not speak english well so they asked in local language.


----------



## flaresight

Realy85 said:


> It were same as i have rechecked and what was interviewed was also the same but instead of that they just said that your duties were only answering calls ,account keeping and site visit but what my employer said that she answers the calls and keep record and assist them in biying property. Site visit i think is not for receptionist as she has to be in office all the time while they were told that all dealings are done from me and employer has just to sign the documents.
> Bit upset as was quite confident about my employer verification call as he told me clearly and i doubted if they took the duties on the other way round. The only thing i think is that they asked for translator while interviewing as my employer could not speak english well so they asked in local language.


I feel sorry for your frustration. Maybe an experient member can give you any idea about your case.

The whole migration process is very money and time consuming. It deals deeply with our feelings. It is indeed like a rollercoaster ride. If that is really your wish, you will overcome that problem. We constantly adapt our strategies in order to keep going. Sometimes we need to step back for a while and rethink the strategy. It is wise to have multiple plans.

Anyway, don't let your dream die. We see around here many cases of people who worked really hard for years until they got their grand. Get inspired by those and keep going foward!


----------



## Abhi_

Realy85 said:


> It were same as i have rechecked and what was interviewed was also the same but instead of that they just said that your duties were only answering calls ,account keeping and site visit but what my employer said that she answers the calls and keep record and assist them in biying property. Site visit i think is not for receptionist as she has to be in office all the time while they were told that all dealings are done from me and employer has just to sign the documents.
> Bit upset as was quite confident about my employer verification call as he told me clearly and i doubted if they took the duties on the other way round. The only thing i think is that they asked for translator while interviewing as my employer could not speak english well so they asked in local language.


As per my experience, one should not only depend upon Anzsco roles and responsibilities . 

Search Jobs related to your code in Australian market, study Job Description and then create reference letter.


----------



## Realy85

Yes i do will rethink and wait and agree with you as it is really time consuming and money spending as now have to pay for my re assessment too. But have to keep fingers crossed for any miracles and working on it and will probably take time to again work on it and then re apply and see what happens next. Thanx for motivating me. I was really depressed after that outcome.


----------



## chummy.singh

Hi everyone

I am going to apply for Skill Assessment for ANZSCO 312199 with one year of highly related Australian experience and Indian education. I have read all requirements and eligibilities to proceed with it. As I am following other threads as well.... members told me that assessing authority always deduct 12 months of experience from total exp. while assessing. I haven't found anyone in the same situation as I am in. Wondering if I can get additional 5 points for aus exp.

Would appreciate your help

Thanks


----------



## loklok

vetassess has gave me 7.5 positive experience years last year. can I claim 8 years experience after one year of the assessment date and support my claim by reference letter. knowing that I still having the same job & place.
appreciate your help

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Agronomist

loklok said:


> vetassess has gave me 7.5 positive experience years last year. can I claim 8 years experience after one year of the assessment date and support my claim by reference letter. knowing that I still having the same job & place.
> appreciate your help
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Yes you can provided if your conditions are not changed.


----------



## Bella_Sea

Hi, I got the negative assessment from Vetassess for Management Consulting where they said that there was not enough evidence that my previous job duties involved directing clients towards more efficient organisation and developing solutions to organisational problems, my current job does not meet the min requirement of 1 year, though my study is highly relevant.

I plan to submit the review application with more evidence for my previous job and now my current job already meets 1 year full-time requirement.

However, I just noticed that the review will take 14-16 weeks, whereas new application will normally take 8 weeks.

Wonder if any of you had experience with review application and how long did it take you to get the result? Will it be more challenging for the review or should I go for the new application?

Thanks a lot for any advice from you.


----------



## wallflower11

I just submitted my VETASSESS Application last night.


----------



## iamali

hardeepjohal2009 said:


> I applied for fast processing skill assessment on tuesday. On thursday they accepted my application and same day 8 am in the morning my employer got a call from vetassess australia.
> Employer did not tell them word to word duties but a general idea.
> Less chances of positive outcome. But fingers crossed.
> In 3 days i got a call and within 10 days they will declare result.
> Reason for telling this you guys be prepare for fast processing its very fast.
> Any suggestions.


Thanks bro. Can you tell that did you make reference letter mentioning your immediate supervisor or HR manager? My company don't have a database of employees and i was hired long ago by my supervisor directly. So, i am confused how shall i make my reference letter and put supervisor or HR manager. In case of HR manager, i have to explain him everything and would have to guide him that he will receive call for my confirmation. 

Any help, i will really appreciate.

Thanks,
Ali


----------



## Sidds

Hi
I am new to this forum and was wondering if somebody could help me understand the number of years tested positively in my vetassess assessment.i received the following response

From 09/2013 to 09/2014, Technical Manager, Community Foods Ltd
2. From 02/2015 to 08/2015, Quality & Technical Manager, 
The Silverspoon Company
3. From 08/2015 to 07/2016, Quality Assurance Manager, Marc Patisserie & Bakery
Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:9/2013 
Number of years assessed positively: 3.4

Now if i count the period mention above, it comes out as somewhere around 2.5 year and not 3.4

Do you think its an error from vetassess side ?

Any help would be really appreciated


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello everyone,

Is there anyone who have applied as private tutor 249299??
Need to know some information !!

Thanks 
AP singh


----------



## Realy85

Same case here employer didnt tell word to word duties and so the outcome came negative and dont know what to do now. Any suggestions would be highly appreciated


----------



## islandgirl29

*Points on EOI*

Hi, I applied for skills assessment last June 3 and I got my results today. Some experiences were not credited. Overall, I got 4.7 points.
Question 1: Do I only tag jobs I had as relevant on EOI if it was counted by VetAssess?
Question 2: So I have 4.7 years counted. My current job was considered by Vetassess but only up to June 2018. I am still employed in this job. Will work experience be automatically be 5 years after a couple of months?
Feedback will be truly appreciated. 
Thank you!


----------



## islandgirl29

Realy85 said:


> Same case here employer didnt tell word to word duties and so the outcome came negative and dont know what to do now. Any suggestions would be highly appreciated


Hi! What I did was I already prepared the content of the document, listing all duties and responsibilities then I told my employer that they could change anything in the document if they want to. Otherwise, they just printed on the letterhead and just signed it.


----------



## SG

Bachelor of Media Science
PG Diploma in Mass Communication

Is it good to go with 212499 - Journalists and Other Writers nec., or any other suggestions for different code ?

How long does it take for VETASSESS assessment ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

shekharghosh7 said:


> Bachelor of Media Science
> PG Diploma in Mass Communication
> 
> Is it good to go with 212499 - Journalists and Other Writers nec., or any other suggestions for different code ?
> 
> How long does it take for VETASSESS assessment ?


What is your work experience to date?


----------



## SG

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What is your work experience to date?


Total Work Experience: 8 years


----------



## Anita Jalan

*SRG35 processing time*

Hi,

Can someone give an idea of the processing time taken by Vetasses for SRG35 cases?


----------



## chinchuntes

*Priority Processing*

I am planning to Assess as Agricultural Scientist with Vetassess via priority processing.

What is the possibility of getting an approval with the documents below?

Also are interviews conducted for priority processing?


-statement of service
-Payslips for whole period
- Bank statements for 4 months ( other periods paid in cash and payslip shows same)
- Employment Letter
- salary review letter
- Transcript arriving before application
- upload of degree cert and transcript + WES ECA report
- Resume


----------



## Alpana Ashar

chinchuntes said:


> I am planning to Assess as Agricultural Scientist with Vetassess via priority processing.
> 
> What is the possibility of getting an approval with the documents below?
> 
> Also are interviews conducted for priority processing?
> 
> 
> -statement of service
> -Payslips for whole period
> - Bank statements for 4 months ( other periods paid in cash and payslip shows same)
> - Employment Letter
> - salary review letter
> - Transcript arriving before application
> - upload of degree cert and transcript + WES ECA report
> - Resume


Hi I have applied for priority processing and it has been accepted. 
You need to provide the documents as per the requirement of Vetassess. 

They have listed their requirements very clearly on their website. Submit all the required documents as per this. 
https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations/priority-processing


----------



## chinchuntes

Thanks bro for the feedback. All documents available

Do i have to upload all the below ( only tax documents and superannuation not added)

Pay slips (ideally your first and last payslip); 
Taxation Records of Assessment (bearing company and applicant name) -* this not added*
Bank Statements showing at least two salary payments, your name and the employer's name; OR
Employment-linked insurance / superannuation records (bearing company and applicant name). *not added*


----------



## chinchuntes

Alpana Ashar said:


> Hi I have applied for priority processing and it has been accepted.
> You need to provide the documents as per the requirement of Vetassess.
> 
> They have listed their requirements very clearly on their website. Submit all the required documents as per this.
> https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations/priority-processing


Thanks bro for the feedback. All documents available

Do i have to upload all the below ( only tax documents and superannuation not added)

Pay slips (ideally your first and last payslip); 
Taxation Records of Assessment (bearing company and applicant name) -* this not added*
Bank Statements showing at least two salary payments, your name and the employer's name; OR
Employment-linked insurance / superannuation records (bearing company and applicant name). *not added*


----------



## Alpana Ashar

chinchuntes said:


> Thanks bro for the feedback. All documents available
> 
> Do i have to upload all the below ( only tax documents and superannuation not added)
> 
> Pay slips (ideally your first and last payslip);
> Taxation Records of Assessment (bearing company and applicant name) -* this not added*
> Bank Statements showing at least two salary payments, your name and the employer's name; OR
> Employment-linked insurance / superannuation records (bearing company and applicant name). *not added*


Yes you should upload all the below:- 
1) Statement of service for all your employment 
2) Payment evidences
3) All your degree certificates and marksheets
4) Proof of any additional certifications / professional developments etc.

I gave all documents as per their list. Am waiting for result.


----------



## chinchuntes

Alpana Ashar said:


> Yes you should upload all the below:-
> 1) Statement of service for all your employment
> 2) Payment evidences
> 3) All your degree certificates and marksheets
> 4) Proof of any additional certifications / professional developments etc.
> 
> I gave all documents as per their list. Am waiting for result.


Alright bro. Thanks

I will get the tax document then.

I hope i get mine accepted as well.

Good luck with yours and please update me if they call for interview.


----------



## aspiring2baussie

Guys, two quick queries:

1. The Statutory Declaration needs to be signed by myself or by a reference?
2. If an employer that I work with has dissolved, and I do not have the joining and relieving letter (I have payslips, bank statement), what is the best way to go ahead?

Thanks in advance for your inputs. (I am sorry if such question has been asked before, but there are about 1200 pages to be read!)


----------



## samtam21

Friends, I need your suggestion on my current situation mentioned below,
I applied for full skill assessment through VETASSESS and received negative outcome due to irrelevant Job Duties. However, I applied for review and received positive outcome after they verified by calling my employer that my job duties falls under applied occupation. 
All these happens due to multiple tasks included in my job duties. Now, other than previously assessed occupation, I found another occupation that has similarity with my Job duties and I can provide sufficient evidence in favor of that work experience.
Now my question is, while applying for skill assessment with new occupation, should I provide newly generated job reference letter? or just providing previous reference letter and evidential documents (Copy of emails) of work experience with an explanation letter will be sufficient?
I am asking because VETASSESS previously got my Job reference letter, so issuing different reference letter from same job may create a suspense in them.

Please suggest me what to do in this situation.


----------



## sidpadki

Anybody who has got assessed or currently under going same for marketing specialist?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim136

Can Hostel Supervisor in schools (141999) get a positive assessment with Vetassess without Hospitality qualification?
Please assist.


----------



## Realy85

Can you pls tell me if you applied for reassessment or re appeal. As i am also on thr same boat as they gave me negetive outcome due to irrelevant job duties and i need to get them check again my duties which are currently under same occupation.please suggest me


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

jim136 said:


> Can Hostel Supervisor in schools (141999) get a positive assessment with Vetassess without Hospitality qualification?
> Please assist.


Short answer: yes if you have relevant employment at an appropriate skill level in the last five years - for specifics (there's a few different situations that might apply to you) - are here:

https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...ASSESS-General-Occupation-List.pdf?v=20170704

Look for your anzsco code, it is in Group C 

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## poxy2325

Can anybody please advice me ,

I have been positively assessed by vetassess for 149311 with 8 years as experience . they deducted 3 years out of 11 years of total experience which i have.( 5 year exp in company A and 6 year experience in company B)

now the question is , i am planning to apply for assessment for new job category which is 149212 (Customer Service Manager) as i have many job duties which falls under this category for my current employment(company B) . i will get revised letter from my HR to prove these task under new category.

i will submit all documents again to vetassess including exp letter from company A which is not relevant to current job + current revised exp letter relevant to new job category .

shall i tell them about my previous assessment from vetassess or not? they must be having some mechanism to track previous assessments ( i got mine last in May from them ).

please advice as i am little confused .

regards
Ahmad


----------



## samtam21

Realy85 said:


> Can you pls tell me if you applied for reassessment or re appeal. As i am also on thr same boat as they gave me negetive outcome due to irrelevant job duties and i need to get them check again my duties which are currently under same occupation.please suggest me


I used Appeal option..


----------



## amusa

Hi guys, I'm new here and would be assessing as a Customer Service Manager with VETASSESS. 

I have 4 years experience working as a Customer Experience Analyst, though I have BS Accounting. 

Must I have staff reporting to me to be able to assess as a CSM?
Is it compulsory that Vetassess will deduct from my years of experience?

Kindly help with answers.


----------



## amusa

Travice said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am hoping you guys could help. I have a unique case on my hands where my vetassess application for “Customer Service Manager” was rejected due to a mis-interpretation of my job(client facing role vs a back office role) in a interview with my boss. This was over a year ago. I am in the process of re-applying for the assessment next week once again.
> 
> Have you guys gone through something similar or has vetassess called your respective bosses every time ? And is there I can do to ensure my application is air tight so he won’t be called.
> 
> Also, how important is it that I submit an org chart? I work for a bank and producing such detail is considerdard confidential so I’m in a bit of a pickle.
> 
> Thank you


Hi, please confirm if the role of Customer Service manager must be customer facing cos mine is back office Customer service experience role?


----------



## Pervender_rai

Not necessarily, Customer service managers does not often face customers however handling escalated cases is required by the role.
Just make sure that you get your job duties listed in detail and get that on reference letter from company. That did suffice in my case. Of reassessment


----------



## amusa

Sidds said:


> Hi
> I am new to this forum and was wondering if somebody could help me understand the number of years tested positively in my vetassess assessment.i received the following response
> 
> From 09/2013 to 09/2014, Technical Manager, Community Foods Ltd
> 2. From 02/2015 to 08/2015, Quality & Technical Manager,
> The Silverspoon Company
> 3. From 08/2015 to 07/2016, Quality Assurance Manager, Marc Patisserie & Bakery
> Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:9/2013
> Number of years assessed positively: 3.4
> 
> Now if i count the period mention above, it comes out as somewhere around 2.5 year and not 3.4
> 
> Do you think its an error from vetassess side ?
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated


Hi

Vetassess requires organizational chart to be printed on the company's letter head.
In your organizational chart, was it signed by your HR or immediate boss?


----------



## amusa

Pervender_rai said:


> Not necessarily, Customer service managers does not often face customers however handling escalated cases is required by the role.
> Just make sure that you get your job duties listed in detail and get that on reference letter from company. That did suffice in my case. Of reassessment


Thanks Pervender

My role involves handling escalated cases from my company's front desk, call center and branches.


----------



## Pervender_rai

There should not be any issues if your reference letter is well written to establish your profile for assessment officer.

Good luck!


----------



## amusa

amusa said:


> Hi
> 
> Vetassess requires organizational chart to be printed on the company's letter head.
> In your organizational chart, was it signed by your HR or immediate boss?


Can someone help with this?


----------



## Bhaggy

Hi Everyone

I have posted this question under Management Consultant tab, but seems there are less active members over there, hence posting again in this thread!

I am thinking to apply for skills assessment as Management Consultant - My background as below

Graduation = B.E. Mechanical Engineering

Job = SAP Functional Consultant for 7.5 Years

95% of my job is with External Client and reviewing business process + design System - I even have 

extensively traveled and worked at client site (4 out of 5 client projects) 

I am fitting for both ACS - Systems / Business Analyst and Management Consultant (Vetassess)

As I am having a Non - IT degree, ACS will chop 6 years of my experience &#55357;&#56862;

My questions are - 

1. Can I apply for Management consultant ?

2. How much experience will be deducted from not having a "Business / MBA" degree for Management consultant from Vetassess?

3. How difficult or easy it is to get a positive skill assessment from Vetassess ? and if anybody has gone through this route, could you please guide me what documents are required for this?

4. Given Management Consultant is non pro rata and possibly if Vetassess dont deduct 6 years and if they deduct 3 years, I will gain those precious 5 Points (which I will lose in ACS - BA/SA skill)

any suggestions are highly welcome! and Thanks for the advice in advance


----------



## shivam7106

amusa said:


> Can someone help with this?


Both will work.


----------



## DreamerR

Experts please help me on this matter. I have applied for vetasses on the 15th of December 2017 and still awaiting an outcome. My agent inquired from Vetassess about the delay and was told the delay was due to the heavy backlog. He was also told that we could expedite it buy paying AUD 600 for priority processing. My question is I have already paid AUD 880 for normal processing, wouldn't the change to Priority processing get a concession of some sort?


----------



## amusa

DreamerR said:


> Experts please help me on this matter. I have applied for vetasses on the 15th of December 2017 and still awaiting an outcome. My agent inquired from Vetassess about the delay and was told the delay was due to the heavy backlog. He was also told that we could expedite it buy paying AUD 600 for priority processing. My question is I have already paid AUD 880 for normal processing, wouldn't the change to Priority processing get a concession of some sort?


If you can afford it, please do. All priority processing fees are in addition to the normal fees paid for assessment.

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations/fees-and-payment


----------



## DreamerR

amusa said:


> If you can afford it, please do. All priority processing fees are in addition to the normal fees paid for assessment.
> 
> https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations/fees-and-payment


Thank you so much for your feedback. Much appreciated


----------



## aneesiqbal

*Roles and Responsibilities Management Consultant*

David,

I got a negative outcome mentioning that my roles and responsibility do not match the requirement of Managment Consultant. Can you please share with me what roles and responsibilities you mentioned in your statement of service.

Anees



david_lie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm applying for a VETASSESS assessment as a Management Consultant. May I ask:
> 1. How long does normally it take to get a skill assessed (in general)? I'm leaning towards the priority processing but the fee is quite expensive.
> 
> 2. For the payment evidence, can we just attach bank statements, showing all the payments? Will that be sufficient? Or do we need to show other evidences as well?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


----------



## JASN2015

DreamerR said:


> Experts please help me on this matter. I have applied for vetasses on the 15th of December 2017 and still awaiting an outcome. My agent inquired from Vetassess about the delay and was told the delay was due to the heavy backlog. He was also told that we could expedite it buy paying AUD 600 for priority processing. My question is I have already paid AUD 880 for normal processing, wouldn't the change to Priority processing get a concession of some sort?


You will get your outcome soon, so I dont thing it is wise to make additional payment now after 9 months, you could have done when you lodge your application
good luck.


----------



## JASN2015

aneesiqbal said:


> David,
> 
> I got a negative outcome mentioning that my roles and responsibility do not match the requirement of Managment Consultant. Can you please share with me what roles and responsibilities you mentioned in your statement of service.
> 
> Anees


You could you this,
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.2


----------



## aneesiqbal

*Helpful*

thanks, mate. It was of great help. I was just looking into the DHA website.



JASN2015 said:


> You could you this,
> Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.2[/url]


----------



## DreamerR

JASN2015 said:


> You will get your outcome soon, so I dont thing it is wise to make additional payment now after 9 months, you could have done when you lodge your application
> good luck.


I know it seems to be a waste of money. But I have a concern, that is I will be joining a new company soon, so i need my current boss to answer any verification call from Vetassess rather than the new boss from the new place.


----------



## JASN2015

DreamerR said:


> I know it seems to be a waste of money. But I have a concern, that is I will be joining a new company soon, so i need my current boss to answer any verification call from Vetassess rather than the new boss from the new place.


As you have applied under your current company, your new boss will not be receiving any contact for verification. How could this be ?  you have provided all evidence for employment upto the current employee


----------



## Abhi_

DreamerR said:


> Experts please help me on this matter. I have applied for vetasses on the 15th of December 2017 and still awaiting an outcome. My agent inquired from Vetassess about the delay and was told the delay was due to the heavy backlog. He was also told that we could expedite it buy paying AUD 600 for priority processing. My question is I have already paid AUD 880 for normal processing, wouldn't the change to Priority processing get a concession of some sort?


Do you have your ref. number with you and directly called them asking reason for delay or you are only depending on agent communication. 

It was difficult for me to wait for even 16 weeks, lets be hopeful that you will get your outcome soon.


----------



## DreamerR

JASN2015 said:


> As you have applied under your current company, your new boss will not be receiving any contact for verification. How could this be ?  you have provided all evidence for employment upto the current employee


Hi JASN, Thank you for your reply. Under the normal procedure if vetassess takes two/ three months or even more to contact my employer and in the meantime I had switched jobs my ex boss might state that I am not employed anymore and might decline to answer their queries. In such a situation I assume I will have to provide the details of my new employer. That is the reason that I was thinking of opting for priority processing.

However there is a potential risk if vetassess calls any of my employers for that matter as my job role and the required job role under the anzsco needs to be explained carefully, if not the probability of rejection is quiet high. I'll be happy to wait for a further few months under the normal procedure if that means a verification call would not be involved. So right now on the fence trying to decide whether or not to go for priority processing. Thank you so much for your input and is well appreciated.


----------



## DreamerR

Abhi_ said:


> Do you have your ref. number with you and directly called them asking reason for delay or you are only depending on agent communication.
> 
> It was difficult for me to wait for even 16 weeks, lets be hopeful that you will get your outcome soon.


Hi Abhi,

Yes the wait is difficult indeed. When the agent called Vetassess last week their response was that there was a staff cut by 50% hence the backlog. But I wonder how they could process the recent applications leaving the older applications pending.


----------



## Abhi_

DreamerR said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> Yes the wait is difficult indeed. When the agent called Vetassess last week their response was that there was a staff cut by 50% hence the backlog. But I wonder how they could process the recent applications leaving the older applications pending.


Well, we can't do much other than waiting. 

I cannot expect such revert from Vetassess as mentioned above by your agent. Do you have payment receipt from Vetassess that they send via post ?


----------



## DreamerR

Abhi_ said:


> Well, we can't do much other than waiting.
> 
> I cannot expect such revert from Vetassess as mentioned above by your agent. Do you have payment receipt from Vetassess that they send via post ?


I have a reference number in my applicant declaration. Is that the reference number that you are referring to? I didn't receive a payment receipt from Vetassess, only an email acknowledgement from the agent. I didnt call Vetassess directly for the sole reason that i didn't want to contradict anything already submitted by my agent. However if you think that the response my agent claims to have received is highly unlikely, I think its wise to call them directly.


----------



## Abhi_

DreamerR said:


> I have a reference number in my applicant declaration. Is that the reference number that you are referring to? I didn't receive a payment receipt from Vetassess, only an email acknowledgement from the agent. I didnt call Vetassess directly for the sole reason that i didn't want to contradict anything already submitted by my agent. However if you think that the response my agent claims to have received is highly unlikely, I think its wise to call them directly.


Don't call as you have given declaration that your agent will be your SPOC, but its wise to be in direct communication with authorities.


----------



## himsrj

DreamerR said:


> I have a reference number in my applicant declaration. Is that the reference number that you are referring to? I didn't receive a payment receipt from Vetassess, only an email acknowledgement from the agent. I didnt call Vetassess directly for the sole reason that i didn't want to contradict anything already submitted by my agent. However if you think that the response my agent claims to have received is highly unlikely, I think its wise to call them directly.


If you want things to be done contact them else wait. There is no other alternative, as there is no other such case reported anywhere.


----------



## JASN2015

DreamerR said:


> I have a reference number in my applicant declaration. Is that the reference number that you are referring to? I didn't receive a payment receipt from Vetassess, only an email acknowledgement from the agent. I didnt call Vetassess directly for the sole reason that i didn't want to contradict anything already submitted by my agent. However if you think that the response my agent claims to have received is highly unlikely, I think its wise to call them directly.


If your agent do not their duty well, you can still remove them with a single form and you can handle the case better


----------



## JASN2015

Quin001 said:


> <*SNIP*>


Answered in a another thread,

Friendly advice :
Please do not post the same in the multiple threads


----------



## gandhiamish

*Assessment Agency fo Equity Research Analyst*

Hi All,

My wife is an equity research analyst and I am looking to add her in my application process for PR. Can anyone suggest me in which assessment agency I should get her assessed? I am applying under software engineer code.

Any help in this regard would be greatly appreciated

Regards


----------



## AP SINGH

Hello everyone ,

I have a query !!
If qualication is different from anzsco code , then how many years are deducted from total work experience?
Will qualification from private institute be acceptable by vetassess?

Kindly please respond ..

Thanks


----------



## mazaz1988

Hi Abhi, need your help to clear few of my doubts. I am planning to go for same occupation as yours (223112) but got few doubts, wonder if you could help me. I couldn't find any option to ping you, is there a way we can chat on IM? Thanks


----------



## Abhi_

mazaz1988 said:


> Hi Abhi, need your help to clear few of my doubts. I am planning to go for same occupation as yours (223112) but got few doubts, wonder if you could help me. I couldn't find any option to ping you, is there a way we can chat on IM? Thanks


Hi

Once you have 5 posts on this forum, you can PM your doubts, would be happy to help.

All the Best!


----------



## dipesh_handa

Hi,
I am B.Com and M.com and want to get my skills/employment accessed through VETASS. How shall I obtain reference letter from my organisation. They are not willing to give. 
Regards,
Dipesh


----------



## AP SINGH

dipesh_handa said:


> Hi,
> I am B.Com and M.com and want to get my skills/employment accessed through VETASS. How shall I obtain reference letter from my organisation. They are not willing to give.
> Regards,
> Dipesh


U can submit Statutory Declaration mentioning ur roles and responsibilities from ur senior collegeau...


----------



## SG

dipesh_handa said:


> Hi,
> I am B.Com and M.com and want to get my skills/employment accessed through VETASS. How shall I obtain reference letter from my organisation. They are not willing to give.
> Regards,
> Dipesh


Hi Dipesh,

Prepare the Roles and Responsibilities (RnR) on a Statutory Declaration (SD) and get it signed by your Manager/ senior colleagues.

Details of Manager/ senior colleagues:

Signature
Name
Designation
Email ID
Phone number


----------



## AJKuwait

I have submitted my application for skill assessment with Vetassess. 
The are asking for the financial evidence to support my application. 

I have 10 years of work experience in my employment. I have only one year bank statement( last year) with me. Should I need to submit all 10 years bank statement as proof. Or the last 4 years would be sufficient .


----------



## donjack

I am finding it difficult to resize my 58 pages bank statement to 5mb file as required by Vetassess, the least I got is 10mb. which other ways can I upload this file without infringing on the quality of the documents.


----------



## gagankour

Agronomist said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I lodged application on 14-11-2017 and they took my interview on 23-11-2017, afterwards no EV.
> 
> Regards



Hi Agronomist,

Congrats, that's a great news.

Could you please suggest what type of questions they asked you during your interview?

Kind regards,
Gagan


----------



## SG

donjack said:


> I am finding it difficult to resize my 58 pages bank statement to 5mb file as required by Vetassess, the least I got is 10mb. which other ways can I upload this file without infringing on the quality of the documents.


You can divide the documents into 2 or 3 or 4 documents and give the naming conventions correctly.

For example: Bank_Statements_FromDate_to_ToDate.pdf

Give the dates in order so that the assessor understands the sequence.


----------



## mazaz1988

Abhi_ said:


> Hi
> 
> Once you have 5 posts on this forum, you can PM your doubts, would be happy to help.
> 
> All the Best!


Thank you for responding, will ping you once I am able to do so.


----------



## bubble191

Hi guys,

May I please ask requirements for this occupation to be assess is having nominated base salary >90k annually. Is that correct? Thanks so much.


----------



## donjack

shekharghosh7 said:


> You can divide the documents into 2 or 3 or 4 documents and give the naming conventions correctly.
> 
> For example: Bank_Statements_FromDate_to_ToDate.pdf
> 
> Give the dates in order so that the assessor understands the sequence.


Thanks Bro, sorted.


----------



## amusa

Please does anyone know if I'm supposed to get a notification from Vetassess on receipt of my official transcript and certificate from my university. The documents were received by Vetassess at 2.26pm on Wednesday.


----------



## Shailz

Hello everyone!
My friend has filed reassessment through vetassess for one of the general occupations. He got a call yesterday after 13 weeks of filing the application. Could anyone tell from their experience that how long after the call one can expect the outcome?
Thanks in advance


----------



## stkilda

amusa said:


> Please does anyone know if I'm supposed to get a notification from Vetassess on receipt of my official transcript and certificate from my university. The documents were received by Vetassess at 2.26pm on Wednesday.



Track the courier and see if they have delivered to Vetassess. are you looking at priority processing?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

bubble191 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> May I please ask requirements for this occupation to be assess is having nominated base salary >90k annually. Is that correct? Thanks so much.


Which anzsco code?

Some have caveats like the one you mentioned.


----------



## Bhaggy

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Which anzsco code?
> 
> Some have caveats like the one you mentioned.


Hi PI,

The Anzsco in question is MGMT Consultant 224711

But however I see that caveats only apply for 186 and 482 visa. 

FYI copy paste from official website 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...led-occupations-lists/caveats-on-occupations#

Caveats on occupations

The*following visa programs*cannot*be used for the occupations listed in the table below where the nominee’s position does*not*meet the ‘caveat’ requirements as specified in the relevant legislative instrument:

Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) visa*(subclass 186)

Temporary Skill Shortage (TSS) visa (subclass 482


>> I hope I have not misunderstood. Correct me if I am wrong.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Bhaggy said:


> Hi PI,
> 
> The Anzsco in question is MGMT Consultant 224711
> 
> But however I see that caveats only apply for 186 and 482 visa.
> 
> FYI copy paste from official website
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...led-occupations-lists/caveats-on-occupations#
> 
> Caveats on occupations
> 
> The*following visa programs*cannot*be used for the occupations listed in the table below where the nominee’s position does*not*meet the ‘caveat’ requirements as specified in the relevant legislative instrument:
> 
> Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) visa*(subclass 186)
> 
> Temporary Skill Shortage (TSS) visa (subclass 482
> 
> 
> >> I hope I have not misunderstood. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing!

That is my understanding too - now I recall a friend exploring the new TSS 482 and going through the caveats - like you said it seems they don't apply to 189/190/489


----------



## Ausace

flaresight said:


> Just adding my personal experience:
> 
> - I applied on 15/05/2018.
> - Positive outcome on 11/06/2018.
> - No contact.
> 
> I am self-employed, full-time photographer (211311) since 01/2013.
> I have a bachelor degree in Social Communication, which was accepted.
> Unfortunately, my experience got slashed in three years, even tough I presented a certificate of over 1200 hours in a photojournalism program during the university. Went from 10 to 0 experience points...
> 
> Well, at least I got a positive outcome and it was fast, right?
> 
> As recommended by many expert users here, I have attached an extensive documentation to prove all my claims. All my documents were translated by a NAATI certified translator, but in the end I consider it paid off.
> 
> I really hope everything works out well for you guys. I know how it feels.
> 
> Cheers


Hello
I want to know more about how to apply as a photographer. This is for my friend.

Do you have Tax documents, salary slips ??
what is your proof of income ?
Did you get points to claim for experience ?
Thanks


----------



## donjack

when your assessment application status shows "In Progress", does it mean it has been assigned to a CO.


----------



## jazinogold

my application is showing logged....what does this mean? It was showing submitted before now....


----------



## amusa

stkilda said:


> Track the courier and see if they have delivered to Vetassess. are you looking at priority processing?


It was delivered to Vetassess on 5th September, 2018. No, I'm not doing the priority processing.


----------



## sidpadki

We are planning to formally submit Vetasses application by next week...how much time do they usually take to make a decision? Hope it does not get delayed with thanksgiving Christmas and new year season coming uo

Do they always call up the references ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitish_raavi

Hi All,

I need some help for my skill assessment process.

My current skill is 141311 (Hotel and Motel manager)

If someone could help me with how exactly an experience letter related to this skill should be for VETASSESS skill assessment purposes.

Can some provide me with a draft experience letter, people who had a positive skill assessment for Hotel managers or motel manager (141311) Skill code.

and also how long is the current wait for skill assessment results

Waiting for you replies 

Thank you


----------



## SG

Need urgent help 

Skills to be assessed for Marketing Specialist | ANZSCO 225113

1. Is there a specific format of RnR preparation for Vetassess ?

2. What all documents are required ?

3. Is there a possibility of priority processing ?

4. Can someone help me as to how the experience letter (RnR) needs to be prepared to be assessed by Vetassess ?

5. Can someone please provide me with a draft experience/ RnR letter ?

6. How long does it take for assessment ?

Responses will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Abhilash83

Generally , it takes close to 5-6 weeks.
I got mine in 5 weeks


----------



## SG

Abhilash83 said:


> Generally , it takes close to 5-6 weeks.
> I got mine in 5 weeks


Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## himsrj

Well they have prority processing as well with additional fees, you might want to check vetassess webpage.


----------



## balmain

*Please Help !!*

Dear Seniors

I had applied for my skills assessment to Vetassess as a finance officer back in 2013 (through an agent). The agent misread my case and convinced me to pick the above mentioned occupation. I provided evidence and resume accordingly. However my assessment report was negative from Vetassess.

Now in 2018, after 5 years I have reapplied as a production Manager (manufacturing) at Vetassess by myself. I have provided correct evidences and an honest resume. But upon applying I realised that my production manager profile overlaps and contradicts, designation and duties, with the earlier Finance officer profile I had submitted in 2013. The overlapping work experience is between 2010-2013. 

Now it's got me worried, will it be a problem ? I mean will Vetassess cross check my new application with the 5 year old one ? Will they report my profile to dibp for integrity issues?

It's just been 4 days that I have applied. I am very tensed, please advise ? Need your help !


----------



## Abhilash83

balmain said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> I had applied for my skills assessment to Vetassess as a finance officer back in 2013 (through an agent). The agent misread my case and convinced me to pick the above mentioned occupation. I provided evidence and resume accordingly. However my assessment report was negative from Vetassess.
> 
> Now in 2018, after 5 years I have reapplied as a production Manager (manufacturing) at Vetassess by myself. I have provided correct evidences and an honest resume. But upon applying I realised that my production manager profile overlaps and contradicts, designation and duties, with the earlier Finance officer profile I had submitted in 2013. The overlapping work experience is between 2010-2013.
> 
> Now it's got me worried, will it be a problem ? I mean will Vetassess cross check my new application with the 5 year old one ? Will they report my profile to dibp for integrity issues?
> 
> It's just been 4 days that I have applied. I am very tensed, please advise ? Need your help !


I believe and its purely my opinion that they will not check such long history.
Thinking purely from a system based approach .How can they check your history ?
From your name ?
But a name is never unique ! So, no one builds that kind of a check into a system.
The only way you can check for past history is by asking for a unique ID. Since, this was not given by you nor asked, i believe its highly improbable that you will be cross-checked.
Worse case, even if that happens , you can say AGENT did, i am unaware of all this !!!


----------



## balmain

Abhilash83 said:


> I believe and its purely my opinion that they will not check such long history.
> Thinking purely from a system based approach .How can they check your history ?
> From your name ?
> But a name is never unique ! So, no one builds that kind of a check into a system.
> The only way you can check for past history is by asking for a unique ID. Since, this was not given by you nor asked, i believe its highly improbable that you will be cross-checked.
> Worse case, even if that happens , you can say AGENT did, i am unaware of all this !!!


Thank you Abhilash. While applying even I thought the Vetassess wont have any record of a 5 year old application. However, this time when I applied for priority processing, it got declined citing 'not eligible for Priority Processing as you have previously applied for a Skills Assessment'. So they do know that I had applied before, passport number makes up for the unique ID i guess. Now I am just hoping that they dont dig out the old application documents. 

Also, in worst case scenario, I hope 'THE AGENT DID' excuse, which is genuinely the case, works. Do you know anyone who has faced similar problem and got away with the agent excuse ?


----------



## Abhilash83

balmain said:


> Thank you Abhilash. While applying even I thought the Vetassess wont have any record of a 5 year old application. However, this time when I applied for priority processing, it got declined citing 'not eligible for Priority Processing as you have previously applied for a Skills Assessment'. So they do know that I had applied before, passport number makes up for the unique ID i guess. Now I am just hoping that they dont dig out the old application documents.
> 
> Also, in worst case scenario, I hope 'THE AGENT DID' excuse, which is genuinely the case, works. Do you know anyone who has faced similar problem and got away with the agent excuse ?


Ahhh, i forgot about the passport number.
You are correct !
Alas! I dont know anyone who has faced a similar situation. But, again my 2 cents, In my experience these institutions like VETASSES & ACS are already pre-loaded with applications. They will just work on the docs in front and make a decision. I dont think they will report ahead saying "hey, we found a discrepancy " to DHA. Thats not what they get paid for.
Moreover, since you say your duties overlapped and all. It could be just like our Systems/Business Analyst . Some duties do overlap or contradict. At that time based on Agent advice , we believed that to be the best , now with more information over the years, we are providing accurate information!


----------



## balmain

Abhilash83 said:


> Ahhh, i forgot about the passport number.
> You are correct !
> Alas! I dont know anyone who has faced a similar situation. But, again my 2 cents, In my experience these institutions like VETASSES & ACS are already pre-loaded with applications. They will just work on the docs in front and make a decision. I dont think they will report ahead saying "hey, we found a discrepancy " to DHA. Thats not what they get paid for.
> Moreover, since you say your duties overlapped and all. It could be just like our Systems/Business Analyst . Some duties do overlap or contradict. At that time based on Agent advice , we believed that to be the best , now with more information over the years, we are providing accurate information!


Thank you again Abhilash, that gives me a lot of confidence ! I was seriously contemplating withdrawing my application. But now I will wait it out and hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## S.A.M

Hi

Did you get a positive assessment for Corporate services manager? How was the process for you?



Bhavik812 said:


> jv1412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Anyone applied for Corporate Services Manager code recently ? Am in my 6th week. Received a very prompt mail on first day of filing to send Passport copy once again. since then, no communication. Wondering if anyone else in the same boat.
> 
> Date lodged - 28July16
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate,
> 
> I am also applying the same quote just wanted to confirm if you would be able to help me for the documents you have submitted for this code. I am planning to do Vetassess by this weekend however have few doubts hence thought if i can get that clarified before applying for it.
> 
> Your response would be appreciated.
Click to expand...


----------



## amusa

My result came out positive this morning with my years of experience reduced to 1.4 years from 4.4 years.

I have to re-write the English test and aim for 20 points.


----------



## donjack

amusa said:


> My result came out positive this morning with my years of experience reduced to 1.4 years from 4.4 years.
> 
> I have to re-write the English test and aim for 20 points.


@amusa when did you lodge your application to vetassess?


----------



## amusa

donjack said:


> @amusa when did you lodge your application to vetassess?


29th of August.


----------



## donjack

amusa said:


> 29th of August.


That was really fast


----------



## bhavana1622

Hello guys,

I'm soon going to be applying for Vetassess under 141311 (hotel Manager).
But I'm extremely confused what employment proofs I need to submit. Cause I read many people under this got negative outcome because they didn't meet minimum nominated work requirements.
Please help.


----------



## bhavana1622

nitish_raavi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some help for my skill assessment process.
> 
> My current skill is 141311 (Hotel and Motel manager)
> 
> If someone could help me with how exactly an experience letter related to this skill should be for VETASSESS skill assessment purposes.
> 
> Can some provide me with a draft experience letter, people who had a positive skill assessment for Hotel managers or motel manager (141311) Skill code.
> 
> and also how long is the current wait for skill assessment results
> 
> Waiting for you replies
> 
> Thank you






Hey nitish, did u apply for vetassess yet?


----------



## Sharmak

Hi all,

Am going to apply vetassess for 133512. And I have all the documents ready but I don't have transcript I only have originals so can I do a photocopy of original and get it attested and upload that. And also can some one tell me step by step process for the assessment it gave me 3 options I chose points test I hope am right. Kindly advise


----------



## Abysmal

Sharmak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Am going to apply vetassess for 133512. And I have all the documents ready but I don't have transcript I only have originals so can I do a photocopy of original and get it attested and upload that. And also can some one tell me step by step process for the assessment it gave me 3 options I chose points test I hope am right. Kindly advise


 transcripts are important


----------



## Abysmal

Can anyone please tell me how much time does qualification reassessment takes... I got negative outcome as they mentioned that my qualification is highly relevant but my duties are not highly relevant... So should I opt for only employment reassessment and how much time will it take to get the outcome??


----------



## Kebabacus

Matmarine said:


> Hi Everybody.
> I'm new here .
> Yesterday my husband received a positive results from Vetassess as a Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages ANZSCO Code 249311 ( 14 weeks waiting time ). We had problems with a lawyer who was preparing documents for Vetassess. I have a question - can you recommend a good lawyer around Sydney for Expression of Interest as so far South Australia is still showing a “Low Availability” for state sponsorship for this occupation.
> 
> Best regards
> Matmarine


Hi!

May I ask what qualifications your husband has? I am about to apply for Vetassess as an ESL teacher.

Many thanks,

James.


----------



## seenivas.balaji

Hi friends, I am going to apply as Management Consultant for 189. So, for Vetassess evaluation, where I should I start from? Is there any WhatsApp groups available to discuss? Please advice.


----------



## seenivas.balaji

Hi guys, 

In the Vetassess skills evaluation template, what we should write for the following?

"Provide examples of the applicant’s experience, skills and abilities that relate to the nominated occupation"

Is it different from roles and responsibilities?

Please advise friends.


----------



## PD86

rohanchaudhari1988 said:


> Hi, I did my B.Arch from India. I am in Sydney currently and have finished Masters of Sustainable design from UNSW. I had applied for skills assessment from AACA and got rejected.
> 
> And AACA has a policy of not giving a reason for the denial which sucks. I am planning to apply for an architectural draftsperson skills assessment which I think is the closest degree to architecture.
> 
> If anyone has done it in the same way recently please reply, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> I just need some help understanding the process.lane:
> 
> *On TR - Graduate skilled visa - which expires in may 2019
> Masters degree - 2017
> Worked from 2011-2015 as a project architect.
> B.Arch - 2011*


Hi Rohan, 

I am an Architect too from India, and want to apply for my skills assessment. However, in India they have one semester of internship which AACA does not recognize. Hence, I am thinking that I, too, should apply as an architectural draftsperson. How has the process been for you? Could you share your experience and guidance. 

Thanks!


----------



## RICTON

Hi, am interested in VETASSESS assessment.what are the requirements?.Is there any report to prepare ?


----------



## Abysmal

RICTON said:


> Hi, am interested in VETASSESS assessment.what are the requirements?.Is there any report to prepare ?


 you need to nominate an occupation and prepare your cv and reference letter and you will need to submit all your certificates and transcripts


----------



## Abysmal

Abysmal said:


> RICTON said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, am interested in VETASSESS assessment.what are the requirements?.Is there any report to prepare ?
> 
> 
> 
> you need to nominate an occupation and prepare your cv and reference letter and you will need to submit all your certificates and transcripts
Click to expand...

 also your payslips atleast two ✌ from each profession.


----------



## sidpadki

We filed for skills assessment last week. Do we know how much time it takes nowadays to get outcome?

The official website States 8-10 weeks for non priority application

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal

sidpadki said:


> We filed for skills assessment last week. Do we know how much time it takes nowadays to get outcome?
> 
> The official website States 8-10 weeks for non priority application
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


 four to five weeks nowadays


----------



## Pausatio

Hello everyone. I need some advice. I am a pharmacist and applied for anzsco 311215 pharm tech. Initially, i had a negative result for employment because i submitted the statement of service signed by my manager with no highly related job description. And advise me that the work is more on pharmacist. But i believe, i am working with the same job description of pharm tech, but unfortinately, the SS i submitted is not anzsco related. My question is, is it possible to revise my cv and ss, changing the job description with highly relevant to anzsco. And apply for re assessment. Any thoughts about it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abysmal

Pausatio said:


> Hello everyone. I need some advice. I am a pharmacist and applied for anzsco 311215 pharm tech. Initially, i had a negative result for employment because i submitted the statement of service signed by my manager with no highly related job description. And advise me that the work is more on pharmacist. But i believe, i am working with the same job description of pharm tech, but unfortinately, the SS i submitted is not anzsco related. My question is, is it possible to revise my cv and ss, changing the job description with highly relevant to anzsco. And apply for re assessment. Any thoughts about it? Thanks in advance.


 I too got negative outcome as they mentioned that my duties were not highly relevant... So I emailed vetassess asking them that I want to go for reassessment and need their guidance so the case officer suggested that I can submit new/additional document to highlight my duties... So I made a new reference letter and cv with revised duties that closely related to the tasks that Anzsco code mentions and I submitted... Thirteen days ago.. Now waiting for the results... You can also either call or email them to discuss this


----------



## Abysmal

Pausatio said:


> Hello everyone. I need some advice. I am a pharmacist and applied for anzsco 311215 pharm tech. Initially, i had a negative result for employment because i submitted the statement of service signed by my manager with no highly related job description. And advise me that the work is more on pharmacist. But i believe, i am working with the same job description of pharm tech, but unfortinately, the SS i submitted is not anzsco related. My question is, is it possible to revise my cv and ss, changing the job description with highly relevant to anzsco. And apply for re assessment. Any thoughts about it? Thanks in advance.


 they're chances that they can verify your duties by contacting you or your employer so you have to be prepared


----------



## sidpadki

Is this for non priority application?thats quick...


Abysmal said:


> four to five weeks nowadays


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal

sidpadki said:


> Is this for non priority application?thats quick...
> 
> 
> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> four to five weeks nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 yes for non priority application


----------



## Realy85

Abysmal said:


> Pausatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I need some advice. I am a pharmacist and applied for anzsco 311215 pharm tech. Initially, i had a negative result for employment because i submitted the statement of service signed by my manager with no highly related job description. And advise me that the work is more on pharmacist. But i believe, i am working with the same job description of pharm tech, but unfortinately, the SS i submitted is not anzsco related. My question is, is it possible to revise my cv and ss, changing the job description with highly relevant to anzsco. And apply for re assessment. Any thoughts about it? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> they're chances that they can verify your duties by contacting you or your employer so you have to be prepared[/QUOTE
> 
> Are there any chances of physical verification like they come personally to your workplace.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pausatio

Abysmal said:


> I too got negative outcome as they mentioned that my duties were not highly relevant... So I emailed vetassess asking them that I want to go for reassessment and need their guidance so the case officer suggested that I can submit new/additional document to highlight my duties... So I made a new reference letter and cv with revised duties that closely related to the tasks that Anzsco code mentions and I submitted... Thirteen days ago.. Now waiting for the results... You can also either call or email them to discuss this


Thanks for the reply. Please let me know the result. Ive been preparaing for it. Is the reference letter from the same company and same position. Did you just change the responsibilitie? I was thinking just to make it a pharmacist instead of i submitted before as assisstant mngr-pharmacist. Is that fine?


----------



## Pausatio

Abysmal, 
Did you also submit an explanation letter on why you want a reassessment nd explanation about changing cv and reference letter.


----------



## Abysmal

Pausatio said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too got negative outcome as they mentioned that my duties were not highly relevant... So I emailed vetassess asking them that I want to go for reassessment and need their guidance so the case officer suggested that I can submit new/additional document to highlight my duties... So I made a new reference letter and cv with revised duties that closely related to the tasks that Anzsco code mentions and I submitted... Thirteen days ago.. Now waiting for the results... You can also either call or email them to discuss this
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Please let me know the result. Ive been preparaing for it. Is the reference letter from the same company and same position. Did you just change the responsibilitie? I was thinking just to make it a pharmacist instead of i submitted before as assisstant mngr-pharmacist. Is that fine?
Click to expand...

 yes reference letter from same company and same position.. Yes I changed just the responsibilities as advised by the case officer... I am an internal auditor dear so can't say much about your profession... The best thing you can do is email vetassess and ask them.. Don't forget to attach the outcome letter.. Yes I will let you know the outcome.


----------



## Abysmal

Pausatio said:


> Abysmal,
> Did you also submit an explanation letter on why you want a reassessment nd explanation about changing cv and reference letter.


 No I didn't submit any explanation letter ✉ for changing my responsibilities in my cv and reference letter... And it was advised by case officer to submit a new or additional document that highlights my duties as an Internal Auditor.. Only after taking advice I submitted a new reference letter and cv.


----------



## Abysmal

Pausatio said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too got negative outcome as they mentioned that my duties were not highly relevant... So I emailed vetassess asking them that I want to go for reassessment and need their guidance so the case officer suggested that I can submit new/additional document to highlight my duties... So I made a new reference letter and cv with revised duties that closely related to the tasks that Anzsco code mentions and I submitted... Thirteen days ago.. Now waiting for the results... You can also either call or email them to discuss this
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Please let me know the result. Ive been preparaing for it. Is the reference letter from the same company and same position. Did you just change the responsibilitie? I was thinking just to make it a pharmacist instead of i submitted before as assisstant mngr-pharmacist. Is that fine?
Click to expand...

 I guess your job title is fine as long as it closely relates to the duties mentioned in your nominated occupation.. But please take advice from vetassess or experts before proceeding


----------



## Abysmal

Realy85 said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pausatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I need some advice. I am a pharmacist and applied for anzsco 311215 pharm tech. Initially, i had a negative result for employment because i submitted the statement of service signed by my manager with no highly related job description. And advise me that the work is more on pharmacist. But i believe, i am working with the same job description of pharm tech, but unfortinately, the SS i submitted is not anzsco related. My question is, is it possible to revise my cv and ss, changing the job description with highly relevant to anzsco. And apply for re assessment. Any thoughts about it? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> they're chances that they can verify your duties by contacting you or your employer so you have to be prepared[/QUOTE
> 
> Are there any chances of physical verification like they come personally to your workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you can revise your duties and also take advice from vetassess by emailing them.. Also they told me that employment verification or interview may be conducted with applicant or the authorised personnel to verify the employment claims. So you have to be prepared for that and also inform your referee who signed your reference letter and also prepare him for the questions that maybe asked. Physical verification is usually not done at this stage... It is done rarely at later stages by DIAC
Click to expand...


----------



## Realy85

Abysmal said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pausatio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I need some advice. I am a pharmacist and applied for anzsco 311215 pharm tech. Initially, i had a negative result for employment because i submitted the statement of service signed by my manager with no highly related job description. And advise me that the work is more on pharmacist. But i believe, i am working with the same job description of pharm tech, but unfortinately, the SS i submitted is not anzsco related. My question is, is it possible to revise my cv and ss, changing the job description with highly relevant to anzsco. And apply for re assessment. Any thoughts about it? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> they're chances that they can verify your duties by contacting you or your employer so you have to be prepared[/QUOTE
> 
> Are there any chances of physical verification like they come personally to your workplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you can revise your duties and also take advice from vetassess by emailing them.. Also they told me that employment verification or interview may be conducted with applicant or the authorised personnel to verify the employment claims. So you have to be prepared for that and also inform your referee who signed your reference letter and also prepare him for the questions that maybe asked. Physical verification is usually not done at this stage... It is done rarely at later stages by DIAC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx dear i will be prepared
Click to expand...


----------



## Asquare

Hi Bjtamuli / Nectar_s / Devang,

Did you receive a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS for Management Consultant?
If so, would you mind sharing what you sent to VETASSESS in your reference letter ?

Please note, I am not looking for directives, I am looking for specifics. Hope you understand.

I would appreciate if you could send an IM, in case you're not comfortable sharing here.

Thank you!


----------



## yajina Padmanabhan

Hi all,



I am gonna﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ undergo technical interview for ELECTRONICS EQUIPMENT TRADES WORKER. can anyone help me ﻿telling kind of questions asked during interview?﻿﻿


----------



## cruger_balli

Hi Guys ,

i had applied for skill assessment through vetassess on 8th-oct 18 ,for occupation 149913 !
however today my reporting manager confirmed that he received a verification call from them & he gave all positive feedback about me.

So would like to know from you guys that how long would it take now' to get a response from them ? Though i'am aware of there standard time line of 8 yo 10 weeks .

Any response to this would be highly appreciable ..
Thanks !!


----------



## RD jay

Hi, I already have one assessment as a marketing specialist in last November. However, my occupation was under stream 2 which got closed. After a bit of research I can see one occupation under subclass 190 which is quite similar what I had assessed under Vetassess and presently doing. 
My question is what are the chances for a positive result in 2nd assessment ? Secondly if 2nd assessment comes positive, what would be the status for 1st assessment.


----------



## Realy85

Finally i received positive outcome today after 6 weeks of submitting my file to Vetassess. Already had my ielts score 8 overall and 7 each. Ready to lodge my Eoi and i need to ask how long will it take to access next.


----------



## cruger_balli

Realy85 said:


> Finally i received positive outcome today after 6 weeks of submitting my file to Vetassess. Already had my ielts score 8 overall and 7 each. Ready to lodge my Eoi and i need to ask how long will it take to access next.


Hi Realy85,
Congrats on Ur positive outcome !
Did vetassess verified employment details with Ur manager or HR ?

What occupation code u applied for ?
Iam also waiting for my results , fingers crossed ;!
Cheers !!

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85

Hi thanx mate
No they didnt check the employment details with me or my employer as they already called when i had negative outcome.


----------



## Pausatio

Realy85 said:


> Hi thanx mate
> No they didnt check the employment details with me or my employer as they already called when i had negative outcome.


Did you change yout job skills?
If not, what didi you submit for re assessment. New cv and statement of service?


----------



## Realy85

Not the job duties just added more duties as i have initially submitted only 8 but then i added more and made 18 and submitted revised job duties with additional documents like id card testimonials etc.


----------



## Abysmal

Realy85 said:


> Finally i received positive outcome today after 6 weeks of submitting my file to Vetassess. Already had my ielts score 8 overall and 7 each. Ready to lodge my Eoi and i need to ask how long will it take to access next.


 many congratulations 🎊 dude... Did they call you or your employer for verification... It takes usually 6-8 weeks to get invitations after lodging EOI as I have heard.


----------



## cruger_balli

cruger_balli said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> i had applied for skill assessment through vetassess on 8th-oct 18 ,for occupation 149913 !
> however today my reporting manager confirmed that he received a verification call from them & he gave all positive feedback about me.
> 
> So would like to know from you guys that how long would it take now' to get a response from them ? Though i'am aware of there standard time line of 8 yo 10 weeks .
> 
> Any response to this would be highly appreciable ..
> Thanks !!


Guys i got negative outcome , as duties not matching with the anzsco code ..
actually my manager goofed up , so planning for reassessment .. lets hope gud ..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Realy85

Dont worry. Just add more details and first call vetassess to give you explanation about that. They can give suggestions too about the job codes that closely relate to your ANZCO code. Even i went through same. Everything went closely but they misunderstood. I wrote them again with detailed job description and went through it. 
And one more thing that i am just on 65 points and that too under 489. Is it wise to continue or sit for pte to get additional 10 points as they have deducted my experience from 3 to only 1 year. Pls suggest.


----------



## cruger_balli

Realy85 said:


> Dont worry. Just add more details and first call vetassess to give you explanation about that. They can give suggestions too about the job codes that closely relate to your ANZCO code. Even i went through same. Everything went closely but they misunderstood. I wrote them again with detailed job description and went through it.
> And one more thing that i am just on 65 points and that too under 489. Is it wise to continue or sit for pte to get additional 10 points as they have deducted my experience from 3 to only 1 year. Pls suggest.



Hi Realy85 ,

Thanks for your kind words thats realy helpful, this is what i have planned to do.
Adding more duties along with detailed explanation to give it a clear picture of job responsibilities .

Lets hope gud , will update once iam done .
layball:layball:layball:layball:


----------



## amusa

A friend of mine has a Bachelor's degree in Economics (although it's an AQF Associate degree) and has been working as a financial market dealer for 10 years. She just got a Master's degree in Finance through distance learning this year and would like to assess as a Financial market dealer (Skill level 1) with Vetassess. Is it possible she gets her full 10 years experience?


----------



## Abysmal

amusa said:


> A friend of mine has a Bachelor's degree in Economics (although it's an AQF Associate degree) and has been working as a financial market dealer for 10 years. She just got a Master's degree in Finance through distance learning this year and would like to assess as a Financial market dealer (Skill level 1) with Vetassess. Is it possible she gets her full 10 years experience?


 They will see post qualification employment... And vetassess deduct 1-3 yrs to attain employment at a skilled level


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Realy85 said:


> Dont worry. Just add more details and first call vetassess to give you explanation about that. They can give suggestions too about the job codes that closely relate to your ANZCO code. Even i went through same. Everything went closely but they misunderstood. I wrote them again with detailed job description and went through it.
> And one more thing that i am just on 65 points and that too under 489. Is it wise to continue or sit for pte to get additional 10 points as they have deducted my experience from 3 to only 1 year. Pls suggest.


Depends on the 489 criteria for the state you're applying for. An extra ten points definitely won't hurt your application if you can get it.


----------



## Realy85

But if your occupation is currently not on the demand list then can you please assist what to do


----------



## antiu

Hi I am newbie here. I applied for skill assessment on 10th Oct but I have not heard anything yet. Shall I write an email to Vet? Or wait after 10 weeks (nearly 8 weeks now)? I applied through an agency. No phone call to me/my manager/agency. Please suggest.


----------



## Realy85

Better wait


----------



## AJKuwait

antiu said:


> Hi I am newbie here. I applied for skill assessment on 10th Oct but I have not heard anything yet. Shall I write an email to Vet? Or wait after 10 weeks (nearly 8 weeks now)? I applied through an agency. No phone call to me/my manager/agency. Please suggest.


Which is your occupation ?
Did they requested for any documents ?


----------



## Catrine

Hi guys!

Could anyone of you share their experience for the Points Test Advice re-assessment with Vetassess? 

I got a positive outcome for my full skill assessment in April earlier this year via the fast track processing. Unfortunately, the Points Test Advice does not offer the fast track processing and I had to send all the required documents by post. 

They created my application on their website and the status is 'In Progress'. So now I am eagerly waiting for my outcome, as I'll then get an additional 5 points for experience and eventually total of 80 points. 

I know that the usual the processing time is 6 to 8 weeks, but wondering if someone ever got an earlier reply?


----------



## antiu

AJKuwait said:


> Which is your occupation ?
> Did they requested for any documents ?


Thanks Realy85. I will wait for another two weeks. Hope the result will come out before Christmas.

AJKuwait, 311499... not much information online


----------



## antiu

AJKuwait said:


> Which is your occupation ?
> Did they requested for any documents ?


and nope. they didn't request or contact


----------



## Realy85

antiu said:


> AJKuwait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is your occupation ?
> Did they requested for any documents ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Realy85. I will wait for another two weeks. Hope the result will come out before Christmas.
> 
> The time frame is 4 to 5 weeks and for my assessment they took nearly 7 weeks so i suggest to wait.
Click to expand...


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Hi Guys

Can someone please let me know if vetassess demand for any current experience like TRA has the following requirement

"To ensure currency of skills, you are required to provide evidence you have worked for 12 months
full-time, or the equivalent part-time in your nominated or directly related occupation within the last
three years."


----------



## antiu

Realy85 said:


> antiu said:
> 
> 
> 
> The time frame is 4 to 5 weeks and for my assessment they took nearly 7 weeks so i suggest to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Realy85. It's more than 8 weeks now. Very worried about it. Anyway, I will wait for another two weeks to see.
Click to expand...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can someone please let me know if vetassess demand for any current experience like TRA has the following requirement
> 
> "To ensure currency of skills, you are required to provide evidence you have worked for 12 months
> full-time, or the equivalent part-time in your nominated or directly related occupation within the last
> three years."


It would depend on the specific ANZSCO code - for which are you asking?


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It would depend on the specific ANZSCO code - for which are you asking?


Recruitment Consultant (ANZSCO Code 223112)
Can you provide URL where I can check the requirement for any latest experienece for the specific ANZCO code?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Recruitment Consultant (ANZSCO Code 223112)
> Can you provide URL where I can check the requirement for any latest experienece for the specific ANZCO code?


See page 11 and 19:
https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...ASSESS-General-Occupation-List.pdf?v=20170704

Otherwise fastest way is to email / call VETASSESS up and ask them directly.


----------



## Abhi_

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Recruitment Consultant (ANZSCO Code 223112)
> Can you provide URL where I can check the requirement for any latest experienece for the specific ANZCO code?


It's Group B occupation, below are requirements:

Skills Assessment Criteria:
Qualification(s) assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree with a highly relevant field of study and at least one
year of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years;
OR
Qualification(s) assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree with an additional qualification at least Australian
Qualifications Framework (AQF) Diploma level in a highly relevant field of study and at least two years of post
qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years;
OR
Qualification(s) assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree without a highly relevant field of study and at least
three years of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five
years;
Note: For pre-qualification employment (if all of your employment is before your qualification assessed at the AQF
bachelor degree level), five years of highly relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant
employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years.


I got assessed with same in May 2018, unfortunately this occupation is closed as per now for offshore applicants, SA will most probably open it in Jul'19 for 489 visa(high pts. 80)

All the Best!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Abhi_ said:


> It's Group B occupation, below are requirements:
> 
> Skills Assessment Criteria:
> Qualification(s) assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree with a highly relevant field of study and at least one
> year of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years;
> OR
> Qualification(s) assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree with an additional qualification at least Australian
> Qualifications Framework (AQF) Diploma level in a highly relevant field of study and at least two years of post
> qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years;
> OR
> Qualification(s) assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree without a highly relevant field of study and at least
> three years of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five
> years;
> Note: For pre-qualification employment (if all of your employment is before your qualification assessed at the AQF
> bachelor degree level), five years of highly relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant
> employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years.
> 
> 
> I got assessed with same in May 2018, unfortunately this is closed as per now for offshore applicants, SA will most probably open it in Jul'19 for 489 visa.
> 
> All the Best!


Might have a friend getting assessed under this ANZSCO code in 2019 - would you share your education qualification and if it was deemed closely related?


----------



## Abhi_

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Might have a friend getting assessed under this ANZSCO code in 2019 - would you share your education qualification and if it was deemed closely related?


Education: 1) Btech - Assessed as Bach. Degree, non-relevant
2) PG Diploma in HR(Distance Learning) - Assessed as Graduate diploma, highly relevant
I uploaded syllabus as well for PG Diploma.

Experience : Total 3.8 years, Deducted - 2 years, Positive - 1.8 yrs.

Applied under chain migration for SA with 65 pts(including state).


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Abhi_ said:


> It's Group B occupation, below are requirements:
> 
> Skills Assessment Criteria:
> Qualification(s) assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree with a highly relevant field of study and at least one
> year of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years;
> OR
> Qualification(s) assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree with an additional qualification at least Australian
> Qualifications Framework (AQF) Diploma level in a highly relevant field of study and at least two years of post
> qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years;
> OR
> Qualification(s) assessed at AQF Bachelor degree or higher degree without a highly relevant field of study and at least
> three years of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five
> years;
> Note: For pre-qualification employment (if all of your employment is before your qualification assessed at the AQF
> bachelor degree level), five years of highly relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant
> employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years.
> 
> 
> I got assessed with same in May 2018, unfortunately this occupation is closed as per now for offshore applicants, SA will most probably open it in Jul'19 for 489 visa(high pts. 80)
> 
> All the Best!


Where can I check which occupations are open with 55 pts?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Where can I check which occupations are open with 55 pts?


The minimum points score is 65 for 489 / 189 / 190


----------



## Realy85

@Prettyisotonic the minimum score for 489 is 55+10. My occupation has also moved under special condition but anyways i am.also waiting for this to be back again


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Realy85 said:


> @Prettyisotonic the minimum score for 489 is 55+10. My occupation has also moved under special condition but anyways i am.also waiting for this to be back again


Oh I meant 65 aggregate including state nomination points. 

Anzsco search (the website) is a good place to start and check which states are open for certain anzsco codes.


----------



## Arun09

*Resume*

Hi Buddy,

Congrats!! for your successful application, can you share me your resume for the skill assessment of cook at chauhanarun1834[at]gmail.
Thanks


----------



## vicky.vk143

Does bachelors in computer science and engineering count as relavent degree for web designer occupation?


----------



## antiu

Hi guys, highly recommended that email Vet if you are over 8-10 weeks timeframe. They quickly replied me that I passed the skill assessment on 05/11/18 already but for some reason my agency did not contact me...


----------



## alegor

*ANZSCO code*

Hello Experts,

As anyone applied from automotive industry, What is the ANZSCO code?
My friend is interested to apply for Australian PR but he is not sure about the occupational code.

His job into CAE ( computer aided engineering), NVH (Noise, vibration, harshness) and Full vehicle integration.

Kindly help


----------



## Anyad

I had a terrible experience with them. I paid for the priority processing. It took them two days to say they would take my case as a priority and then they gave me a negative assesment in another two days. Then we regrouped submitted an appeal, and on the last morning of when they would've ran out of time (I think they had like 6 weeks to respond) they started verifying my documents getting in touch with employers etc.

Then it took another couple of weeks for the assesment to come back as positive. Not a very good experience.


----------



## AJKuwait

I got positive outcome for Vetassess skill assessment 

Anzsco code. 334111
Occupation . Plumber ( General )


----------



## ozzzy

*Assessment without msc*

Hi, 

I noticed that I did not submit the Msc to assessment while I get assessment, my Msc is irrelevant to my profession, what do you think, could this pose a risk? My Bsc and experience is positively assessed.

Cheers




donjack said:


> If your Master in Information Technology has been assessed to be equivalent to AQF Master Degree, you are good to claim 15 points on that Bro. I came across an applicant who only assessed her Masters degree when it was difficult for her to get her BSc transcript sent to VETASSESS due to university non academic staff strike action in my country, although her Master's degree was very relevant to her nominated occupation (construction Project Management). She claimed 15 points without the BSc. I guess your Master in Information Technology as AQF Master Degree can cover for your BSc in Computer Science as AQF Associate Degree as per points allocation.


----------



## Anyad

ozzzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed that I did not submit the Msc to assessment while I get assessment, my Msc is irrelevant to my profession, what do you think, could this pose a risk? My Bsc and experience is positively assessed.
> 
> Cheers


If your BSc is highly relevant and you are correct that Master's is irrelevant because it isn't in your VETASSESS criteria, then you should be fine.

If however your BSc isn't highly relevant, and your Msc is, then your assessment will likely come back negative.

GOod luck.


----------



## ozzzy

*Vetassess*

Thanks for response,

What I meant, does it harm not providing the Msc to Vetassess ? as I keep reading "assessment would be done only with the highest degree, this confuses me, if my Bsc is Engineering, and Msc for example History"

Regards



Anyad said:


> If your BSc is highly relevant and you are correct that Master's is irrelevant because it isn't in your VETASSESS criteria, then you should be fine.
> 
> If however your BSc isn't highly relevant, and your Msc is, then your assessment will likely come back negative.
> 
> GOod luck.


----------



## Anyad

ozzzy said:


> Thanks for response,
> 
> What I meant, does it harm not providing the Msc to Vetassess ? as I keep reading "assessment would be done only with the highest degree, this confuses me, if my Bsc is Engineering, and Msc for example History"
> 
> Regards


I don't think it harms not providing "non relevant" degrees.

Let's say you have a BSc in Business and an MBA. 
If you want to be assessed as a Management Consultant, then theoretically you should provide the MBA (as that is highest degree), however you can be assessed positively by just providing the BSc. 

Let's say you have a BSc in Business but you also have a Master's Degree in Geology.
If you want to be assessed as a Management Consultant, then you only need to provide the BSc, and no point in sending the Geology degree in.

But if you have a BSc in Geology and an MBA
If you want to be assessed as a Management Consultant, and only provide the Geology degree, then your assessment will come back as negative, as you have failed to provide a highly relevant degree. 

Is that somewhat clear? I am not the best at explaining this stuff


----------



## ozzzy

You are very clear, thanks a lot  I was just confused with the statement in VETASSESS, "only highest degree would be assessed" ... so if geology msc is higher than business bsc... you may understand my concern with the wording here...


----------



## Anyad

ozzzy said:


> You are very clear, thanks a lot  I was just confused with the statement in VETASSESS, "only highest degree would be assessed" ... so if geology msc is higher than business bsc... you may understand my concern with the wording here...


I think it's somewhat poorly worded. I think they are trying to say "only give us your highest most relevant papers, as we don't want to sift through everything you've ever completed and figure out which is the most relevant one and then compare what we know about that to AQF levels" or whatever. 

Like I didn't submit my high school diploma to them, only my Master's.


----------



## neetu123

Hi Please Help me

My job code is 225213 (VETASSESS)
My degree (HOTEL MANAGEMENT) is different than my job code . So how many years of work experience should I have to atleast get the positive response from the Vetassess?


----------



## Realy85

neetu123 said:


> Hi Please Help me
> 
> My job code is 225213 (VETASSESS)
> My degree (HOTEL MANAGEMENT) is different than my job code . So how many years of work experience should I have to atleast get the positive response from the Vetassess?


I think at least three as i have same case and they deducted two years from the experience.


----------



## Anyad

neetu123 said:


> Hi Please Help me
> 
> My job code is 225213 (VETASSESS)
> My degree (HOTEL MANAGEMENT) is different than my job code . So how many years of work experience should I have to atleast get the positive response from the Vetassess?


I think it's also important if you have your experience pre or post qualification:

"If employment is not post-qualification, then five additional years of highly relevant employment are required."

then...

"If the degree is not in a highly relevant field, three years of employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation is required."

So to me this means: if you completed your degree and after that have 3 years as ICT Sales in the past 5 years, then they will take those 3 years off, see what you have remaining.

If you completed your degree not a long time ago, they'll take off 5 years. 

I think if you tell us when you got your degree and what periods you worked we could estimate better.


----------



## Abysmal

Does anyone have any idea of how much time do they take for reassessment... I have submitted the employment reassessment in Nov 1St week.. And still no results..


----------



## Anyad

Abysmal said:


> Does anyone have any idea of how much time do they take for reassessment... I have submitted the employment reassessment in Nov 1St week.. And still no results..


When I had an appeal they waited until the last day (I think it was maybe 6 weeks?) to start sending out requests for further data to my past employers etc. So... they should be doing yours now I assume. Still could be a week or two I think at least.


----------



## Abysmal

Anyad said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea of how much time do they take for reassessment... I have submitted the employment reassessment in Nov 1St week.. And still no results..
> 
> 
> 
> When I had an appeal they waited until the last day (I think it was maybe 6 weeks?) to start sending out requests for further data to my past employers etc. So... they should be doing yours now I assume. Still could be a week or two I think at least.
Click to expand...

Thank you... I wish they don't call my manager as I am worried if he can answer their queries accordingly or not.


----------



## Abysmal

Anyad said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea of how much time do they take for reassessment... I have submitted the employment reassessment in Nov 1St week.. And still no results..
> 
> 
> 
> When I had an appeal they waited until the last day (I think it was maybe 6 weeks?) to start sending out requests for further data to my past employers etc. So... they should be doing yours now I assume.... Did they call all your employers.. And what they ask.. Can you please give me a brief idea
Click to expand...


----------



## Anyad

Abysmal said:


> Anyad said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I had an appeal they waited until the last day (I think it was maybe 6 weeks?) to start sending out requests for further data to my past employers etc. So... they should be doing yours now I assume.... Did they call all your employers.. And what they ask.. Can you please give me a brief idea
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they get in touch ask them about your roles and responsibilities what you did there, they ask for examples etc.
> 
> Also they asked me for stuff they already had like bank statements etc. It was just a mess. They aren't very coordinated or consistent.
Click to expand...


----------



## Abysmal

Anyad said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyad said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I had an appeal they waited until the last day (I think it was maybe 6 weeks?) to start sending out requests for further data to my past employers etc. So... they should be doing yours now I assume.... Did they call all your employers.. And what they ask.. Can you please give me a brief idea
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they get in touch ask them about your roles and responsibilities what you did there, they ask for examples etc.
> 
> Also they asked me for stuff they already had like bank statements etc. It was just a mess. They aren't very coordinated or consistent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh thank you so much... I don't have bank statements I submitted only payslips...
Click to expand...


----------



## Anyad

Abysmal said:


> Anyad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh thank you so much... I don't have bank statements I submitted only payslips...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they were lazy to sift through my bank statements for the proper items, so I sent them a filtered statement as well.
> 
> But yeah stuff like that
> "Did he work there?"
> "What did he do?"
> "Give us an example?"
> 
> Stuff like that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Abysmal

Anyad said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh thank you so much... I don't have bank statements I submitted only payslips...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they were lazy to sift through my bank statements for the proper items, so I sent them a filtered statement as well.
> 
> But yeah stuff like that
> "Did he work there?"
> "What did he do?"
> "Give us an example?"
> 
> Stuff like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK dude... Thank you... I wish I get successful this time.. Amen.. And best of luck 🍀 to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anyad

Abysmal said:


> Anyad said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK dude... Thank you... I wish I get successful this time.. Amen.. And best of luck 🍀 to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and good luck. I am now waiting on grant, so let's see. Fingers crossed for you!
Click to expand...


----------



## neetu123

Abysmal said:


> Anyad said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I had an appeal they waited until the last day (I think it was maybe 6 weeks?) to start sending out requests for further data to my past employers etc. So... they should be doing yours now I assume.... Did they call all your employers.. And what they ask.. Can you please give me a brief idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi please help if you have any relevant info on this
> 
> My job code:225212(Vetassess) and my degree isn't relevant.
> So as per they have mentioned in their website I need to have atleast 3 years of relevant work expereience in last 5 years or 2 years of work experience with relevant degree of AQF diploma level
> 
> 2010 - 2011 (1.5 relevant work exp)
> 2016-2019 (2.6 relevant work exp)
> 
> I have an executive part time mba degree , is this considered to be at AQF Diploma level ? any idea?
Click to expand...


----------



## Anyad

neetu123 said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi please help if you have any relevant info on this
> 
> 
> 
> My job code:225212(Vetassess) and my degree isn't relevant.
> 
> So as per they have mentioned in their website I need to have atleast 3 years of relevant work expereience in last 5 years or 2 years of work experience with relevant degree of AQF diploma level
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 - 2011 (1.5 relevant work exp)
> 
> 2016-2019 (2.6 relevant work exp)
> 
> 
> 
> I have an executive part time mba degree , is this considered to be at AQF Diploma level ? any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what 225212 is... depending on what school it is from an MBA will most likely be at proper level if it’s relevant tothe skill. You need to look at what the terms are for pre and post qualification experience because they might deduct upto 5 years if you got your diploma late.
> 
> You don’t seem to have the 3 years reuqired from the past 5 years unfortunately so I am not sure of a positive outcome assesment.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## htatikonda

JASN2015 said:


> You do not need to do full assessment again,, do renew the assessment if it expired


Hi, could you please guide me in my case? My assessment is expired in July 2018 (positive outcome in 2015). I moved to Australia in 2016 on student visa and currently on 485. I havent worked since 2016. Do I need to go for a full assessment or renewal will be sufficient?

Thanks


----------



## Ahmed94

*Greetings*

Hi guys! Need urgent help

I am a civil engineer graduated from university of Surrey , UK. 
I have 14 months of work experience as a construction project manager in Bangladesh .can I be assessed positively with vetassess


----------



## muffin11

Anyad said:


> I don't think it harms not providing "non relevant" degrees.
> 
> Let's say you have a BSc in Business and an MBA.
> If you want to be assessed as a Management Consultant, then theoretically you should provide the MBA (as that is highest degree), however you can be assessed positively by just providing the BSc.
> 
> Let's say you have a BSc in Business but you also have a Master's Degree in Geology.
> If you want to be assessed as a Management Consultant, then you only need to provide the BSc, and no point in sending the Geology degree in.
> 
> But if you have a BSc in Geology and an MBA
> If you want to be assessed as a Management Consultant, and only provide the Geology degree, then your assessment will come back as negative, as you have failed to provide a highly relevant degree.
> 
> Is that somewhat clear? I am not the best at explaining this stuff




I'm creating my application for VETASSESS under 224711 - Management Consultant.
My graduation is a 5 year dual degree - B.E. and M.Sc., following which I have a Post Graduate Diploma in Management (PGDM) (equivalent to MBA, 2 year full time from a premier Indian institute) and 6.5 years post qualification work experience.

My question is if I should be showing my graduation or just stick to the PGDM which is the highest relevant qualification. How is a Post Graduate Diploma considered against a Masters in Business Administration, though the coursework is the same.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Hi Guys,

My situation is like neither I can get statement of service nor statutory declaration from any colleague.I have all other documents payslips bank statements appraisal letter form 16 etc.

In such scenario-

1.What option do I have ?Is self declaration possible?Is it safe for getting positive assessment?

2.If yes can someone provide 2-3 self declaration samples

3.If possible can someone redirect me to a case where positive assessment has been received through self declaraion


----------



## Anyad

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My situation is like neither I can get statement of service nor statutory declaration from any colleague.I have all other documents payslips bank statements appraisal letter form 16 etc.
> 
> In such scenario-
> 
> 1.What option do I have ?Is self declaration possible?Is it safe for getting positive assessment?
> 
> 2.If yes can someone provide 2-3 self declaration samples
> 
> 3.If possible can someone redirect me to a case where positive assessment has been received through self declaraion


I'd really really check with a MARA agent on that one. My understanding is that every claim you make needs to be "independently verifiable" that's the burden it is put under. If I am right and that is true (I can be wrong of course) then your case would not hold up under that burden and you could not be assessed positively. 

Sorry I do not have better news, but if I were in your shoes I wouldn't put in a skills assessment as it would be a waste of $800. Unless a GOOD (and by GOOD I mean really really GOOD) MARA Agent saw the documents and said there is a fair shot at getting assessed positively.

Good luck, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Anyad

muffin11 said:


> I'm creating my application for VETASSESS under 224711 - Management Consultant.
> My graduation is a 5 year dual degree - B.E. and M.Sc., following which I have a Post Graduate Diploma in Management (PGDM) (equivalent to MBA, 2 year full time from a premier Indian institute) and 6.5 years post qualification work experience.
> 
> My question is if I should be showing my graduation or just stick to the PGDM which is the highest relevant qualification. How is a Post Graduate Diploma considered against a Masters in Business Administration, though the coursework is the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


What is your M.Sc. in?


----------



## mazaz1988

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My situation is like neither I can get statement of service nor statutory declaration from any colleague.I have all other documents payslips bank statements appraisal letter form 16 etc.
> 
> In such scenario-
> 
> 1.What option do I have ?Is self declaration possible?Is it safe for getting positive assessment?
> 
> 2.If yes can someone provide 2-3 self declaration samples
> 
> 3.If possible can someone redirect me to a case where positive assessment has been received through self declaraion


Hi Harman, I am also in the same boat, I am struggling to get Statement of service for my current company. I am the senior-most guy here after CEO. I am not sure what to do. Please do post here if you find out a solution.


----------



## muffin11

Anyad said:


> What is your M.Sc. in?


Hi Anyad,

Thank you for your response on the other thread - 224711.

My M.Sc and B.E. are not relevant - Chemistry / Chemical Engg Dual Degree.

Just hoping for the best.


----------



## saik.kamal

Hello all,


i am new to this Assessment and need kind help from you people my questions are below.


1- my degree and my experience is different, for which i have to do RPL assessment, my degree is of two years and it doesn't have even 1 percent of IT related education. my doubt is from my 13 years of IT experience how many years ACS will deduct from total experience some say its 6 years and some say its 8 years of deduction?

2- whats the difference between ACS assessment and Vetassess assessment, or both the same thing?

3- when we are filling RPL assessment request and attaching the docs with it. does it requires Bank statements of all our accounts from previous employers? and also does it requires our Payslips of all that time we spent with each employer?

and in addition what are the main points you think i must keep in mind while doing RPL assessment


----------



## Abysmal

saik.kamal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> i am new to this Assessment and need kind help from you people my questions are below.
> 
> 
> 1- my degree and my experience is different, for which i have to do RPL assessment, my degree is of two years and it doesn't have even 1 percent of IT related education. my doubt is from my 13 years of IT experience how many years ACS will deduct from total experience some say its 6 years and some say its 8 years of deduction?
> 
> 2- whats the difference between ACS assessment and Vetassess assessment, or both the same thing?
> 
> 3- when we are filling RPL assessment request and attaching the docs with it. does it requires Bank statements of all our accounts from previous employers? and also does it requires our Payslips of all that time we spent with each employer?
> 
> and in addition what are the main points you think i must keep in mind while doing RPL assessment


To get a positive assessment outcome your degree should match your job.. If it's not relevant it's most likely to result in negative outcome.. If you don't have a relevant degree then atleast you should have a diploma in relating to your employment. Ie IT or computer diploma. 
All or most employment related to The information technology and computers are assessed by ACS. And thirdly yes they deduct 1-3 yrs of Employment and they will give you points for post qualification experience / employment. Keep in mind this. And lastly as for assessment only payslips are sufficient for the employment that you are going to get assessed... Two ✌ payslips for each employment. Bank statements, income tax return etcc come in the later stages of processing. Also you should get a reference letter from your employer /manager or hr department to submit for your assessment.


----------



## Abysmal

saik.kamal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> i am new to this Assessment and need kind help from you people my questions are below.
> 
> 
> 1- my degree and my experience is different, for which i have to do RPL assessment, my degree is of two years and it doesn't have even 1 percent of IT related education. my doubt is from my 13 years of IT experience how many years ACS will deduct from total experience some say its 6 years and some say its 8 years of deduction?
> 
> 2- whats the difference between ACS assessment and Vetassess assessment, or both the same thing?
> 
> 3- when we are filling RPL assessment request and attaching the docs with it. does it requires Bank statements of all our accounts from previous employers? and also does it requires our Payslips of all that time we spent with each employer?
> 
> and in addition what are the main points you think i must keep in mind while doing RPL assessment


 VETASSES and ACS are two ✌ different assessing authorities. You can Google to know more about which occupations are assessed by ACS and which are assessed by vetassess.


----------



## Anyad

muffin11 said:


> Hi Anyad,
> 
> Thank you for your response on the other thread - 224711.
> 
> My M.Sc and B.E. are not relevant - Chemistry / Chemical Engg Dual Degree.
> 
> Just hoping for the best.


As long as your job is properly relevant you will still be assessed positive but then you'll only have 1.5 years of relevant experience. They deduct it. I have a highly relevant degree, and I still had the 5 years deducted because I did the degree late. 

Did you finish your other - relevant MBA-ish degree - before you started working?


----------



## saik.kamal

*ACS Assessment with RPL*



Abysmal said:


> To get a positive assessment outcome your degree should match your job.. If it's not relevant it's most likely to result in negative outcome.. If you don't have a relevant degree then atleast you should have a diploma in relating to your employment. Ie IT or computer diploma. All or most employment related to The information technology and computers are assessed by ACS. And thirdly yes they deduct 1-3 yrs of Employment and they will give you points for post qualification experience / employment. Keep in mind this. And lastly as for assessment only payslips are sufficient for the employment that you are going to get assessed... Two ✌ payslips for each employment. Bank statements, income tax return etcc come in the later stages of processing. Also you should get a reference letter from your employer /manager or hr department to submit for your assessment.




Hey Abysmal, Thanks for your reply. by your suggestion it seems i am not eligible to do ACS RPL assessment as it will be negative.  , i think that's the meaning of RPL that if i don't have degree related to computers i have to prove my 13 years of IT related experience. i do have Microsoft certifications and Cisco certifications. for which i will get 10 points i guess. still not sure. i have sent email to ACS and asked them about my certifications and they said i can attach the certifications while submitting my application of assessment.


----------



## Abysmal

saik.kamal said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get a positive assessment outcome your degree should match your job.. If it's not relevant it's most likely to result in negative outcome.. If you don't have a relevant degree then atleast you should have a diploma in relating to your employment. Ie IT or computer diploma. All or most employment related to The information technology and computers are assessed by ACS. And thirdly yes they deduct 1-3 yrs of Employment and they will give you points for post qualification experience / employment. Keep in mind this. And lastly as for assessment only payslips are sufficient for the employment that you are going to get assessed... Two ✌ payslips for each employment. Bank statements, income tax return etcc come in the later stages of processing. Also you should get a reference letter from your employer /manager or hr department to submit for your assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Abysmal, Thanks for your reply. by your suggestion it seems i am not eligible to do ACS RPL assessment as it will be negative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i think that's the meaning of RPL that if i don't have degree related to computers i have to prove my 13 years of IT related experience. i do have Microsoft certifications and Cisco certifications. for which i will get 10 points i guess. still not sure. i have sent email to ACS and asked them about my certifications and they said i can attach the certifications while submitting my application of assessment.
Click to expand...

 if you have Microsoft certifications and Cisco... You are sorted out.. Go ahead and apply for an assessment.. Make sure whatever occupation you have chosen to assess your employment.. Should match your duties and roles.. They always look for keywords.


----------



## Abysmal

Abysmal said:


> saik.kamal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get a positive assessment outcome your degree should match your job.. If it's not relevant it's most likely to result in negative outcome.. If you don't have a relevant degree then atleast you should have a diploma in relating to your employment. Ie IT or computer diploma. All or most employment related to The information technology and computers are assessed by ACS. And thirdly yes they deduct 1-3 yrs of Employment and they will give you points for post qualification experience / employment. Keep in mind this. And lastly as for assessment only payslips are sufficient for the employment that you are going to get assessed... Two ✌ payslips for each employment. Bank statements, income tax return etcc come in the later stages of processing. Also you should get a reference letter from your employer /manager or hr department to submit for your assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Abysmal, Thanks for your reply. by your suggestion it seems i am not eligible to do ACS RPL assessment as it will be negative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i think that's the meaning of RPL that if i don't have degree related to computers i have to prove my 13 years of IT related experience. i do have Microsoft certifications and Cisco certifications. for which i will get 10 points i guess. still not sure. i have sent email to ACS and asked them about my certifications and they said i can attach the certifications while submitting my application of assessment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a positive outcome.. Both your qualification and employment assessment has to be positive.
Click to expand...


----------



## JD DB

Hi All,

My friend has applied for Vetasses on 19th Nov 2018 under the code 224711. How long will it take now for her to get the result.

For my husband it took less than a month but that was ACS and different code. 

Your suggestion will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JD DB

antiu said:


> Hi I am newbie here. I applied for skill assessment on 10th Oct but I have not heard anything yet. Shall I write an email to Vet? Or wait after 10 weeks (nearly 8 weeks now)? I applied through an agency. No phone call to me/my manager/agency. Please suggest.


Did you get the result?


----------



## Dan06

Hi, I am new here. My query is regarding VETASSESS reassessment.

I had received negative outcome on my initial application for Primary Health Org Manager and the reason mentioned was tasks not very relevant and they found my position on a junior level. Post consultation with vetassess case officer and MARA agent, I have reapplied for the same with a letter from head of our organization.

Could someone please give some clarity, if vetassess would call from India (since I work in India) or from Aus. As my reference person can't well communicate in English. Does anyone know if there have been cases where referee communicates in language other than English? Also, could they also call HR Manager for verification or just to the person whose reference is provided on the reference letter?

It would be of great help, if someone could please share some knowledge on this.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Realy85

Hi 
I had similar case where my employer was not able to converse in English so initially he told them that he doesn't know english so they asked which language would he prefer and he told them hindi and after two to three hours they organised translater and held the interview. So thats how it went


----------



## Bimz

Abysmal said:


> yes reference letter from same company and same position.. Yes I changed just the responsibilities as advised by the case officer... I am an internal auditor dear so can't say much about your profession... The best thing you can do is email vetassess and ask them.. Don't forget to attach the outcome letter.. Yes I will let you know the outcome.


Hi Abysmal,

I tried emailing vetassess explaining the reason why outcome seems incorrect but i got a one line reply saying the occupation i applied for is not the primary role that i am doing performing, and if I wish i can go for reassessment.

Now I am wondering how to ask them if I can change my reference letter. This reference letter was signed by my manager and not by the HR. So, it is not an experience letter. Please advise what can i do? How did you frame or worded your email? I will really appreciate if you could advise please.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Bimz


----------



## saik.kamal

Abysmal said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> for a positive outcome.. Both your qualification and employment assessment has to be positive.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!! .. ok but both qualification and employment assessment will be done on same time by ACS right and by same application submitted??
Click to expand...


----------



## Abysmal

saik.kamal said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> for a positive outcome.. Both your qualification and employment assessment has to be positive.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!! .. ok but both qualification and employment assessment will be done on same time by ACS right and by same application submitted??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes absolutely right
Click to expand...


----------



## Abysmal

Bimz said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes reference letter from same company and same position.. Yes I changed just the responsibilities as advised by the case officer... I am an internal auditor dear so can't say much about your profession... The best thing you can do is email vetassess and ask them.. Don't forget to attach the outcome letter.. Yes I will let you know the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Abysmal,
> 
> I tried emailing vetassess explaining the reason why outcome seems incorrect but i got a one line reply saying the occupation i applied for is not the primary role that i am doing performing, and if I wish i can go for reassessment.
> 
> Now I am wondering how to ask them if I can change my reference letter. This reference letter was signed by my manager and not by the HR. So, it is not an experience letter. Please advise what can i do? How did you frame or worded your email? I will really appreciate if you could advise please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Bimz
Click to expand...

 What you can do is.. You can change your code and apply for an assessment again... Check Anzsco code which matches your job. I have seen some cases where people got negative outcome in both assessment and reassessment.. Then they went for assessment under a different code and got positive outcome


----------



## Abysmal

Bimz said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes reference letter from same company and same position.. Yes I changed just the responsibilities as advised by the case officer... I am an internal auditor dear so can't say much about your profession... The best thing you can do is email vetassess and ask them.. Don't forget to attach the outcome letter.. Yes I will let you know the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Abysmal,
> 
> I tried emailing vetassess explaining the reason why outcome seems incorrect but i got a one line reply saying the occupation i applied for is not the primary role that i am doing performing, and if I wish i can go for reassessment.
> 
> Now I am wondering how to ask them if I can change my reference letter. This reference letter was signed by my manager and not by the HR. So, it is not an experience letter. Please advise what can i do? How did you frame or worded your email? I will really appreciate if you could advise please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Bimz
Click to expand...

I had written them that I missed some of my duties as an Internal Auditor, overlooked them.. Please guide me.. I am working towards to get a positive outcome. Your guidance will be appreciated.. 
I wrote like this


----------



## Abysmal

Bimz said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes reference letter from same company and same position.. Yes I changed just the responsibilities as advised by the case officer... I am an internal auditor dear so can't say much about your profession... The best thing you can do is email vetassess and ask them.. Don't forget to attach the outcome letter.. Yes I will let you know the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Abysmal,
> 
> I tried emailing vetassess explaining the reason why outcome seems incorrect but i got a one line reply saying the occupation i applied for is not the primary role that i am doing performing, and if I wish i can go for reassessment.
> 
> Now I am wondering how to ask them if I can change my reference letter. This reference letter was signed by my manager and not by the HR. So, it is not an experience letter. Please advise what can i do? How did you frame or worded your email? I will really appreciate if you could advise please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Bimz
Click to expand...

 check your pm


----------



## muffin11

Anyad said:


> As long as your job is properly relevant you will still be assessed positive but then you'll only have 1.5 years of relevant experience. They deduct it. I have a highly relevant degree, and I still had the 5 years deducted because I did the degree late.
> 
> Did you finish your other - relevant MBA-ish degree - before you started working?


Yes, all my work experience is post qualification.


----------



## Dan06

Alright. I would ask my employer to do the same. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dan06

Realy85 said:


> Hi
> I had similar case where my employer was not able to converse in English so initially he told them that he doesn't know english so they asked which language would he prefer and he told them hindi and after two to three hours they organised translater and held the interview. So thats how it went


Alright. I would ask my employer to do the same. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Anyad

muffin11 said:


> Yes, all my work experience is post qualification.


In that case I think they deduct 1 year. SO if they accept your MBA-ish diploma you've probably got a golden ticket, but if it's not properly accredited / can be assessed as a relevant and at least at AQF Bachelor level, then you will be out of luck.

I'd still get a good MARA agent to look at it. $200 could save you a ton of money (and more importantly heart ache) in the long run. If a MARA agent told me that my diploma is fine, I'd sleep well... if not I'd go cookoo while VETASSESS assessment is going on. Wouldn't want that, I've gone through it, and it was hell 

I have my fingers crossed for you that it's the first one


----------



## Bimz

Abysmal said:


> check your pm


Thanks Abysmal. I am really grateful to you for replying so quickly and advising me.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Hi Guys 

Can you please tell me

1.How many payslips/bank statement per quarter or anuualy we need for assessment

2.Does vetassess accept training period?If yes what prooif we need to show for training period


----------



## Anyad

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can you please tell me
> 
> 1.How many payslips/bank statement per quarter or anuualy we need for assessment
> 
> 2.Does vetassess accept training period?If yes what prooif we need to show for training period


1. not really sure how to answer this: I gave one bank statement that covered every transaction for all the years claimed (I paid my bank a fee to make a special statement). So I'd say you need to provide all the info, how many statements / pay slips? I don't know. My MARA agent said that social security payments (a statement requested from the authorities on who made social security payments after you) is a good option, and they cover your whole career in one document.

2. I don't think they are much concerned with anything besides RnR. If you go to external clients and work on their stuff in training period, I don't think they'll mind counting it. If however your training period is how to use the company computer systems and safety training etc, then they'll probably take it off, unless you lie.


----------



## aerohit

In Documents Upload section, there is no option for me to upload "General Education" documents (High School)

I only have upload option for "Higher Education" (college)

Is this normal?


----------



## sangakkara

aerohit said:


> In Documents Upload section, there is no option for me to upload "General Education" documents (High School)
> 
> I only have upload option for "Higher Education" (college)
> 
> Is this normal?


Hi - You don't have to submit high school documents.


----------



## aerohit

sangakkara said:


> Hi - You don't have to submit high school documents.


Thanks for response.

Also, I read a lot that all docs need to be notarized.

However, no where in VETASSESS website guidelines does it state that docs need to be notarized.

For example, I dont see any reason to notarize my Degree or Offer Letter that is originally issued by college/company.


----------



## sangakkara

aerohit said:


> Thanks for response.
> 
> Also, I read a lot that all docs need to be notarized.
> 
> However, no where in VETASSESS website guidelines does it state that docs need to be notarized.
> 
> For example, I dont see any reason to notarize my Degree or Offer Letter that is originally issued by college/company.


You don't have to notaze them. All what you should do is to submit clear scanned copies of your documents


----------



## kallol

*Vetassess*

I am planning to apply for assessment to VETASSESS , code - 221211, company secretary.

How much time will it take now a days? and Do go for any interview?


----------



## kallol

I am planning to apply for assessment to VETASSESS , code - 221211, company secretary. 

How much time will it take now a days? and Do i need to go for any interview?


----------



## Anyad

kallol said:


> I am planning to apply for assessment to VETASSESS , code - 221211, company secretary.
> 
> How much time will it take now a days? and Do i need to go for any interview?


This info changes, so best look it up on VETASSESS site. I told someone reassessment was 6 weeks (that is what it was for me last summer) then we checked now it's 14-16 weeks. 

All this info is available on their website.


----------



## cruger_balli

Anyad said:


> This info changes, so best look it up on VETASSESS site. I told someone reassessment was 6 weeks (that is what it was for me last summer) then we checked now it's 14-16 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> All this info is available on their website.


Hi Anyad,

Thanks for sharing information , could you also update when did u file for re-assessment & finally when u received outcome ?
I was under impression that it requires 6 weeks max .

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad

cruger_balli said:


> Hi Anyad,
> 
> Thanks for sharing information , could you also update when did u file for re-assessment & finally when u received outcome ?
> I was under impression that it requires 6 weeks max .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Last summer and they started working on it on the deadline of 6 weeks (but that has since changed... I looked it up, so now my experience is irrelevant, as different rules and different deadlines), and then it took them maybe 3 weeks to finish it up?


----------



## cruger_balli

Anyad said:


> Last summer and they started working on it on the deadline of 6 weeks (but that has since changed... I looked it up, so now my experience is irrelevant, as different rules and different deadlines), and then it took them maybe 3 weeks to finish it up?


So in your case it was near about 9 weeks !
Could you plz share the exact dates if possible.
Did they ask anything from you or your employer in re-assessment ?

Iam still waiting , in my case(re-assessment) 1 month is over , fingers crossed ! 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## kallol

Anyad said:


> This info changes, so best look it up on VETASSESS site. I told someone reassessment was 6 weeks (that is what it was for me last summer) then we checked now it's 14-16 weeks.
> 
> All this info is available on their website.



Do I need to go for any interview with VETASSESS??


----------



## Anyad

cruger_balli said:


> So in your case it was near about 9 weeks !
> Could you plz share the exact dates if possible.
> Did they ask anything from you or your employer in re-assessment ?
> 
> Iam still waiting , in my case(re-assessment) 1 month is over , fingers crossed !
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Hi, sorry I don't share anything super specific on line in general in forums where I have no control over who has access to them.

They did contact my past clients for which I was aiming to claim points and where they saw a possibility of giving me points. 

In general I submitted my reassessment in the summer and got the positive outcome in the fall, and yes I guess it was around 9 weeks. But again: they've now published different dates, I checked it a few weeks ago and it seemed like 14-16 weeks, the deadline back in my day was 6 weeks and they STARTED working on it on the day of the deadline (reaching out to previous clients, asking for documents - most of which they already had etc.). If your one month is over I'd give it another 3-4 months based on the trend I experienced. Their deadline of 16 weeks is almost exactly 12 more weeks (so almost 3 months) and then give them another 3-4 weeks. So like I said if they are keeping the trend it should be no more than 4 months for your finalized reassessment. But who knows with them? Maybe sooner?


----------



## Anyad

kallol said:


> Do I need to go for any interview with VETASSESS??


I didn't have to.


----------



## cruger_balli

Anyad said:


> Hi, sorry I don't share anything super specific on line in general in forums where I have no control over who has access to them.
> 
> 
> 
> They did contact my past clients for which I was aiming to claim points and where they saw a possibility of giving me points.
> 
> 
> 
> In general I submitted my reassessment in the summer and got the positive outcome in the fall, and yes I guess it was around 9 weeks. But again: they've now published different dates, I checked it a few weeks ago and it seemed like 14-16 weeks, the deadline back in my day was 6 weeks and they STARTED working on it on the day of the deadline (reaching out to previous clients, asking for documents - most of which they already had etc.). If your one month is over I'd give it another 3-4 months based on the trend I experienced. Their deadline of 16 weeks is almost exactly 12 more weeks (so almost 3 months) and then give them another 3-4 weeks. So like I said if they are keeping the trend it should be no more than 4 months for your finalized reassessment. But who knows with them? Maybe sooner?


Hi ,
That's perfectly fine not sharing your personal information on online forum ,but thanks again sharing general information and your experience from your case .

Last thing could you share a link , where it's mentioned current processing time for re-assessment .

I hope they don't take so long in my case !

Eagerly waiting for results , whenever they are out !!

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad

cruger_balli said:


> Hi ,
> That's perfectly fine not sharing your personal information on online forum ,but thanks again sharing general information and your experience from your case .
> 
> Last thing could you share a link , where it's mentioned current processing time for re-assessment .
> 
> I hope they don't take so long in my case !
> 
> Eagerly waiting for results , whenever they are out !!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Hi, thanks for understanding... I don't think exact dates would be of any real benefit to anyone, the number of weeks and when I applied and when I got positive outcome will give you all the help I can give you in this regard anyway.

the exact words are:

"​For Reassessment - Skills Assessment Outcome Review and Appeal applications:

The approximate time is 14 to 16 weeks."

This for sure wasn't so when I applied, it was 6 as best as I can recall and they did start processing like the Wednesday 6 weeks after I had applied. 

The exact address you can find this info is:

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations/application-process

At the bottom "How long..."
drop down and there it is. 

I hope they don't take that long for you either, and I am rooting for you to get it as fast as possible, but if I were to make any plans they I would assume 4 months from now. 

It's a shame, but those are the terms 

Good luck, let me know if I can be of any more help, we are all in this together.


----------



## sangakkara

Anyad said:


> Hi, thanks for understanding... I don't think exact dates would be of any real benefit to anyone, the number of weeks and when I applied and when I got positive outcome will give you all the help I can give you in this regard anyway.
> 
> the exact words are:
> 
> "​For Reassessment - Skills Assessment Outcome Review and Appeal applications:
> 
> The approximate time is 14 to 16 weeks."
> 
> This for sure wasn't so when I applied, it was 6 as best as I can recall and they did start processing like the Wednesday 6 weeks after I had applied.
> 
> The exact address you can find this info is:
> 
> https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations/application-process
> 
> At the bottom "How long..."
> drop down and there it is.
> 
> I hope they don't take that long for you either, and I am rooting for you to get it as fast as possible, but if I were to make any plans they I would assume 4 months from now.
> 
> It's a shame, but those are the terms
> 
> Good luck, let me know if I can be of any more help, we are all in this together.


In my case, I had to go through a detailed interview also. And it took 8 weeks then


----------



## Anyad

sangakkara said:


> In my case, I had to go through a detailed interview also. And it took 8 weeks then


Truth be told they rejected my application after accepting it for priority processing even though I actually owned and was a consultant in my own llc (and in the EU, so nothing shady etc), I think at some point they realized they were in the wrong and didn't want to yank me around too much after that... plus they were like all over the place asking for documents that they already had etc.

What was the detailed interview like? Where did it happen? Who did it? How etc?


----------



## sangakkara

Anyad said:


> Truth be told they rejected my application after accepting it for priority processing even though I actually owned and was a consultant in my own llc (and in the EU, so nothing shady etc), I think at some point they realized they were in the wrong and didn't want to yank me around too much after that... plus they were like all over the place asking for documents that they already had etc.
> 
> What was the detailed interview like? Where did it happen? Who did it? How etc?


Hi Anyad - They did the interview over the phone. The assessing officer inquired a lot of things about my R&R and the engagements that I was involved in, nature of advisory work etc. He went into details to check if all points that were mentioned are true. He was finally satisfied with my responses as I didn't have to make up anything as all of them are my day to day job activities. Those are my bread and butter, hence, I could answer all. After 2 days, they sent me the revised assessment report. 

I should tell everyone that although they are tough, they are also reasonable. 

By the way, they record your interview with your permission


----------



## Abysmal

As Anyad had told me.. Now they have sent an email to my employer and asked him few questions about my roles... Means now my results are near... They contacted my employer exactly after the 12 week mark.


----------



## Anyad

sangakkara said:


> I should tell everyone that although they are tough, they are also reasonable.


I agree and disagree as well. They seem to eventually come to a reasonable conclusion every time they are pressed hard enough. I agree there. But why do we seem to always have to get there unless we are big 4 consultants? I'll never understand.


----------



## Anyad

Abysmal said:


> As Anyad had told me.. Now they have sent an email to my employer and asked him few questions about my roles... Means now my results are near... They contacted my employer exactly after the 12 week mark.


Glad I could be of help, and the stuff I said is useful. Always good to know so thanks for the feedback. It took me about 2-3 weeks after all the submissions and everything, so I think you should have your positive outcome soon. 

I am rooting for you 

Good luck.


----------



## sangakkara

Anyad said:


> I agree and disagree as well. They seem to eventually come to a reasonable conclusion every time they are pressed hard enough. I agree there. But why do we seem to always have to get there unless we are big 4 consultants? I'll never understand.


I am a big 4 consultant and still, I had to go through this


----------



## Anyad

sangakkara said:


> I am a big 4 consultant and still, I had to go through this


I wish you were lying 

Seriously??? I am at a loss for words. I thought my case was bad... yours is like... I am in disbelief.


----------



## sangakkara

Anyad said:


> I wish you were lying
> 
> Seriously??? I am at a loss for words. I thought my case was bad... yours is like... I am in disbelief.


I'm not lying at all. I had to go through their tough process despite being a Big 4 consultant. That's why I said, their process is really a tough one, but reasonable also. I too thought that being a Big 4 consultant is a walk in the park. Apparently, it is not the case. Their assessment is really a tough one, I would say.


----------



## Abysmal

Anyad said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Anyad had told me.. Now they have sent an email to my employer and asked him few questions about my roles... Means now my results are near... They contacted my employer exactly after the 12 week mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could be of help, and the stuff I said is useful. Always good to know so thanks for the feedback. It took me about 2-3 weeks after all the submissions and everything, so I think you should have your positive outcome soon.
> 
> I am rooting for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks dude... Hopefully it should be positive... God bless you


----------



## Anyad

sangakkara said:


> I'm not lying at all. I had to go through their tough process despite being a Big 4 consultant. That's why I said, their process is really a tough one, but reasonable also. I too thought that being a Big 4 consultant is a walk in the park. Apparently, it is not the case. Their assessment is really a tough one, I would say.


I think we have to agree to disagree, you are clearly CLEARLY a management consultant if you worked as a consultant for Big 4. This isn't a grey area in my eyes...

It's like Brain Surgeon... "ok so you operate on brains and I see you get paid for it, and you've worked as brain surgeon and we can independently verify it by documents, and you've had this many successful brain surgeries over the years. Ok fair enough. Right, you have the brain surgeon diploma and experience and everything. Cool.

Negative assessment!! Come back I'll do an interview, you can pay some more and then you'll be assessed positive"

To me that's the definition of unreasonable. I think it's unfair they put you through that process. Unless I misunderstood and you didn't get assessed negatively. (Because I think we were talking about reassessment time frames after negative initial assessments)


----------



## sangakkara

Anyad said:


> I think we have to agree to disagree, you are clearly CLEARLY a management consultant if you worked as a consultant for Big 4. This isn't a grey area in my eyes...
> 
> It's like Brain Surgeon... "ok so you operate on brains and I see you get paid for it, and you've worked as brain surgeon and we can independently verify it by documents, and you've had this many successful brain surgeries over the years. Ok fair enough. Right, you have the brain surgeon diploma and experience and everything. Cool.
> 
> Negative assessment!! Come back I'll do an interview, you can pay some more and then you'll be assessed positive"
> 
> To me that's the definition of unreasonable. I think it's unfair they put you through that process. Unless I misunderstood and you didn't get assessed negatively. (Because I think we were talking about reassessment time frames after negative initial assessments)


Well, your point sounds correct. In fact, my initial assessment was positive. I had to go for a reassessment to claim some of the years not considered by them


----------



## muffin11

Anyad said:


> In that case I think they deduct 1 year. SO if they accept your MBA-ish diploma you've probably got a golden ticket, but if it's not properly accredited / can be assessed as a relevant and at least at AQF Bachelor level, then you will be out of luck.
> 
> I'd still get a good MARA agent to look at it. $200 could save you a ton of money (and more importantly heart ache) in the long run. If a MARA agent told me that my diploma is fine, I'd sleep well... if not I'd go cookoo while VETASSESS assessment is going on. Wouldn't want that, I've gone through it, and it was hell
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you that it's the first one


Thanks Anyad. 
Since I do not have any other relevant qualification or work experience to make a choice, applying by myself without an agent.


----------



## rahulkap1

Just curious to know if anyone Electrical technician from India? Assessment procedure and documentation?


----------



## AJKuwait

I am a plumber from india 

Ask me you want to know about


----------



## ebrubb

Anyone applied Vetassess for non-trade assessment and waiting for more than 9 weeks? 
I've applied for skills assessment on 10th of December and still didn't get the results


----------



## sidganesh

muffin11 said:


> I'm creating my application for VETASSESS under 224711 - Management Consultant.
> My graduation is a 5 year dual degree - B.E. and M.Sc., following which I have a Post Graduate Diploma in Management (PGDM) (equivalent to MBA, 2 year full time from a premier Indian institute) and 6.5 years post qualification work experience.
> 
> My question is if I should be showing my graduation or just stick to the PGDM which is the highest relevant qualification. How is a Post Graduate Diploma considered against a Masters in Business Administration, though the coursework is the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have a similar engineering + MBA background and post-qualification experience in advisory/consulting. I had a consultation call with VETASSESS. The officer advised me to demonstrate a link between both my college degrees and my professional experience. Before this call, I had not given much thought to my engineering degree and assumed that my MBA will be sufficient. 

This may be coming in too late for you but I hope it helps others.


----------



## Abysmal

Hello friends... I had applied for reassessment under the Anzsco code 221214 Internal Auditor... They contacted my employer exactly after three months and verified my roles and responsibilities via email.. Now two days ago they had called me.. But I couldn't receive the call as I was in a meeting... Anyone has any idea of.. Will they ask me the same questions they asked about me to my employer...??


----------



## amiet1982

Hi,
I am new for Vetassess skill assessment.
My occupation code is 149912 it’s cinema manager.
I have 10plus years of experience in similar occupation.
But as per Vetassess this occupation requires license/ registration, but I don’t have any such paper as it’s not required in my country.
Please guide me if anyone has similar experiences


----------



## AJKuwait

amiet1982 said:


> Hi,
> I am new for Vetassess skill assessment.
> My occupation code is 149912 it’s cinema manager.
> I have 10plus years of experience in similar occupation.
> But as per Vetassess this occupation requires license/ registration, but I don’t have any such paper as it’s not required in my country.
> Please guide me if anyone has similar experiences


I think the registration or licence required while you arrive and work in your nominated occupation in Australia. Read their guidelines once again carefully


----------



## amiet1982

Thanks


----------



## amiet1982

Thanks


----------



## bezmam

david_lie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm applying for a VETASSESS assessment as a Management Consultant. May I ask:
> 1. How long does normally it take to get a skill assessed (in general)? I'm leaning towards the priority processing but the fee is quite expensive.
> 
> 2. For the payment evidence, can we just attach bank statements, showing all the payments? Will that be sufficient? Or do we need to show other evidences as well?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


Good luck David, 

can you update us outcome of the assessment?

Thanks


----------



## geena

*Statement of service*

My vetassess application is in progress. I have already uploaded a statement of service, but I uploaded a new and more elaborated one to further help me get a positive outcome. Will VETASSESS consider the new document I have uploaded since they have not made a decision for my application yet?


----------



## amiet1982

Hi ,

I would suggest you can check with [email protected] and if you are from india you can write to [email protected].

There reply is instant, I have positive experience from them


----------



## ajnewbie

Hello All,

This is my first post and at the outset I would like to express my gratitude to the forum as well as all the members for such valuable information and advice. I have recently started with my VETASSESS full-skills assessment. I intend to obtain a PR as a Construction Project Manager 133111. After using the VETASSESS document checking service I uploaded all my documents on 06-Mar-19. The status changed the very next day to "in-progress". Does anybody else have their status change to "in-progress" right away? I am asking because I saw on a few posts that people have to wait for a status change. Does this mean that VETASSESS has already assigned my case to a Case Officer? Any input will be highly valued. Thank you.


----------



## Abysmal

ajnewbie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my first post and at the outset I would like to express my gratitude to the forum as well as all the members for such valuable information and advice. I have recently started with my VETASSESS full-skills assessment. I intend to obtain a PR as a Construction Project Manager 133111. After using the VETASSESS document checking service I uploaded all my documents on 06-Mar-19. The status changed the very next day to "in-progress". Does anybody else have their status change to "in-progress" right away? I am asking because I saw on a few posts that people have to wait for a status change. Does this mean that VETASSESS has already assigned my case to a Case Officer? Any input will be highly valued. Thank you.


 yes it turns to in progress... After you submit the application... For me it was in progress for four months then after the four months mark they actually started working on my case... Hope it's earlier for you


----------



## Abysmal

Anyone applied for vetassess assessment for ICT Business Development Manager - ANZSCO 225212. Waiting for their response


----------



## ajnewbie

Abysmal said:


> yes it turns to in progress... After you submit the application... For me it was in progress for four months then after the four months mark they actually started working on my case... Hope it's earlier for you


Thank you so much for the info. I thought the processing period was 8-10 weeks...don't they have to finish within that time frame?


----------



## Abysmal

ajnewbie said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes it turns to in progress... After you submit the application... For me it was in progress for four months then after the four months mark they actually started working on my case... Hope it's earlier for you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the info. I thought the processing period was 8-10 weeks...don't they have to finish within that time frame?
Click to expand...

Yes yes right... Sorry I mentioned for reassessment... My assessment came out in five weeks


----------



## Stylinfreak

Hello All. (Sorry for the long post) Got a negative assessment from Vetassess within 20 days (priority processing).. anzsco code 612112 Property Manager.. vetassess conducted an interview from me as well as my employer. Interview went well. (They have mentioned that the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the Anzsco tasks for nominated occupation. And based on the documents provided and interview conducted with you and employer, it has been established that your skills are not at the required skill level). The tasks on my experience letter are similar(different wordings and elaborated) to the Anzsco code tasks. And i have clearified each and every question in my interview as well. What should i do? Go for a reassessment? And what additional documents should i provide? Too much depressed..


----------



## sangakkara

Stylinfreak said:


> Hello All. (Sorry for the long post) Got a negative assessment from Vetassess within 20 days (priority processing).. anzsco code 612112 Property Manager.. vetassess conducted an interview from me as well as my employer. Interview went well. (They have mentioned that the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the Anzsco tasks for nominated occupation. And based on the documents provided and interview conducted with you and employer, it has been established that your skills are not at the required skill level). The tasks on my experience letter are similar(different wordings and elaborated) to the Anzsco code tasks. And i have clearified each and every question in my interview as well. What should i do? Go for a reassessment? And what additional documents should i provide? Too much depressed..


I'm surprised that they gave you a negative assessment after an interview with you and your employer. Did your employer interview happen at your presence? Or did it happen separately? Are you sure that your employer confirmed the same points with them? How did they arrange an interview with your employer?


----------



## Stylinfreak

sangakkara said:


> I'm surprised that they gave you a negative assessment after an interview with you and your employer. Did your employer interview happen at your presence? Or did it happen separately? Are you sure that your employer confirmed the same points with them? How did they arrange an interview with your employer?


No I wasn't present at the time when they called him on the phone number provided by me. They called me first and after finishing with me, they called him without wasting any time. And yes my employer told them about my job duties which are mentioned on my experience letter.


----------



## sangakkara

Stylinfreak said:


> No I wasn't present at the time when they called him on the phone number provided by me. They called me first and after finishing with me, they called him without wasting any time. And yes my employer told them about my job duties which are mentioned on my experience letter.


In this case, I would suggest you to apply for a reassessment. When you apply for the reassessment, present them with the basis on which you apply for this and present a detailed explanation with reasons why you think you should get a positive assessment. It should also be supported with strong evidence of employment to prove your r&r. Prepare your CV inline with the r&r you present in your employment letters. In addition, be prepared for another telephone interview with them. Make sure you explain everything in detail in that interview also. However, elaborate the same things that were mentioned in your first interview because that must have been recorded by them and thereby they will compare. Good luck


----------



## Stylinfreak

sangakkara said:


> In this case, I would suggest you to apply for a reassessment. When you apply for the reassessment, present them with the basis on which you apply for this and present a detailed explanation with reasons why you think you should get a positive assessment. It should also be supported with strong evidence of employment to prove your r&r. Prepare your CV inline with the r&r you present in your employment letters. In addition, be prepared for another telephone interview with them. Make sure you explain everything in detail in that interview also. However, elaborate the same things that were mentioned in your first interview because that must have been recorded by them and thereby they will compare. Good luck


Thanks very much. Yes i am going for a re-assessment. There is a misconception about my RnR. And i think i can clear their doubts in the next interview call.


----------



## ajnewbie

Abysmal said:


> Yes yes right... Sorry I mentioned for reassessment... My assessment came out in five weeks


Oh...ok...thanks again...hope the reassessment comes positive...good luck!


----------



## saurabharya

Hi All

My wife is planning to get a skill assessment as Market Research Analyst (225112) from VETASSESS. As of today, she has a work experience of 4 years and 10 months but in India.

How many years of work experience might VETASSESS deduct in this case?

Thanks
Saurabh


----------



## aerohit

I have quick question:
1) Submitted my application 10 days ago (in progress)
2) I originally uploaded incorrect file and I am going to upload it once again

Will it overwrite the original file or keep both?


----------



## aerohit

aerohit said:


> I have quick question:
> 1) Submitted my application 10 days ago (in progress)
> 2) I originally uploaded incorrect file and I am going to upload it once again
> 
> Will it overwrite the original file or keep both?


I just checked on the portal and it wont overwrite.

Well, will leave it as it is and wait. The designation mentioned in my salary slip is not exactly same as what I wrote in SD form.

Hope it is not a problem!


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello, 

I am planning to apply for a skills assessment 225212 ICT - Business Development Manager. 

My roles and duties match the occupation. 
However, I do not have relevant education. 

I had a bachelor in economics and a masters in Finance. I have 2 years of work experience under this occupation. 

Do I have any chance at all? 

Many thanks


----------



## Abysmal

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to apply for a skills assessment 225212 ICT - Business Development Manager.
> 
> My roles and duties match the occupation.
> However, I do not have relevant education.
> 
> I had a bachelor in economics and a masters in Finance. I have 2 years of work experience under this occupation.
> 
> Do I have any chance at all?
> 
> Many thanks


My spouse also planning to get assessment done under this Anzsco code... He has bachelor's of computer science degree... I am wondering if this is the relevant qualification or not to get positively assessed..?


----------



## Realy85

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to apply for a skills assessment 225212 ICT - Business Development Manager.
> 
> My roles and duties match the occupation.
> However, I do not have relevant education.
> 
> I had a bachelor in economics and a masters in Finance. I have 2 years of work experience under this occupation.
> 
> Do I have any chance at all?
> 
> Many thanks





Abysmal said:


> AnxietyAttack9x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to apply for a skills assessment 225212 ICT - Business Development Manager.
> 
> My roles and duties match the occupation.
> However, I do not have relevant education.
> 
> I had a bachelor in economics and a masters in Finance. I have 2 years of work experience under this occupation.
> 
> Do I have any chance at all?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> My spouse also planning to get assessment done under this Anzsco code... He has bachelor's of computer science degree... I am wondering if this is the relevant qualification or not to get positively assessed..?
Click to expand...

If you have experience of more than three years and all paperwork complete with employment verification then you can get your skills assess. I did the same with no relevant qualifications


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Realy85 said:


> If you have experience of more than three years and all paperwork complete with employment verification then you can get your skills assess. I did the same with no relevant qualifications


I only have 2 years of work experience. 

Is there any hope for me?


----------



## SG

saurabharya said:


> Hi All
> 
> My wife is planning to get a skill assessment as Market Research Analyst (225112) from VETASSESS. As of today, she has a work experience of 4 years and 10 months but in India.
> 
> How many years of work experience might VETASSESS deduct in this case?
> 
> Thanks
> Saurabh


Hi Saurabh,

I have heard people talking of Vetassess deducting 1 year from overall experience years. If that is so, in your spouse case, it will be considered for 3 years and 10 months.


----------



## SG

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to apply for a skills assessment 225212 ICT - Business Development Manager.
> 
> My roles and duties match the occupation.
> However, I do not have relevant education.
> 
> I had a bachelor in economics and a masters in Finance. I have 2 years of work experience under this occupation.
> 
> Do I have any chance at all?
> 
> Many thanks


You should be ready for a RPL case.

Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) is an assessment of skills of an individual, who do not have ICT qualifications or any tertiary ICT qualifications.


----------



## Finn-in-web

*There is HOPE!*

Hi All,

just to give ya'all some purpose:

6 years ago I was in the same boat as you guys manoeuvring through the uncertainties of a VETASSES SKILL ASSESSMENT!

Now 6 years later I will be sitting my CITIZENSHIP TEST in Sydney.

God Bless AUSTRALIA <3 <3 <3

Much love to ya'all


----------



## SG

Finn-in-web said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just to give ya'all some purpose:
> 
> 6 years ago I was in the same boat as you guys manoeuvring through the uncertainties of a VETASSES SKILL ASSESSMENT!
> 
> Now 6 years later I will be sitting my CITIZENSHIP TEST in Sydney.
> 
> God Bless AUSTRALIA <3 <3 <3
> 
> Much love to ya'all


Excellent. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

SG said:


> You should be ready for a RPL case.
> 
> Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL) is an assessment of skills of an individual, who do not have ICT qualifications or any tertiary ICT qualifications.


Hi, 

For RPL case, what do I have to do? Clearly I did not have any ICT qualifications, 
Does that mean I have to take some additional exams to be qualified? 

I did it for Accounting as well, I took extra exams required by CPA so I got positive skills assessment under Accountant. Do I have to do the same for this occupation?


----------



## SG

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hi,
> 
> For RPL case, what do I have to do? Clearly I did not have any ICT qualifications,
> Does that mean I have to take some additional exams to be qualified?
> 
> I did it for Accounting as well, I took extra exams required by CPA so I got positive skills assessment under Accountant. Do I have to do the same for this occupation?


Have a look at this document: https://www.acs.org.au/msa/acs-recognition-of-prior-learning-form.html


----------



## kallol

Abysmal said:


> Yes yes right... Sorry I mentioned for reassessment... My assessment came out in five weeks


did you face any interview? did they call your employer? five weeks, you must be so lucky. 

did you count only working days in a week (mentioned Five weeks) or full 7 day,
some one told me they count only working days.


----------



## Abysmal

kallol said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes right... Sorry I mentioned for reassessment... My assessment came out in five weeks
> 
> 
> 
> did you face any interview? did they call your employer?
Click to expand...

 both happened.


----------



## SenthilSAP

*Vetassess Skill Assessment - Required Documents*

Hi Experts,
For Vetassess skill assessment on 234212 (Food Techonogies), is that mandatory to provide the Statement of service on the Company Letterhead? Is there an alternative way to submit the proof of employment? Since getting the Roles and Responsibilities on the Company Letterhead is bit challenging.


----------



## Abysmal

SenthilSAP said:


> Hi Experts,
> For Vetassess skill assessment on 234212 (Food Techonogies), is that mandatory to provide the Statement of service on the Company Letterhead? Is there an alternative way to submit the proof of employment? Since getting the Roles and Responsibilities on the Company Letterhead is bit challenging.


 it is mandatory for every occupation assessed by vetassess to provide rnr on company's letterhead.. However you want can provide statuary declaration and get it signed by your colleague


----------



## nauman1392

[/QUOTE] it is mandatory for every occupation assessed by vetassess to provide rnr on company's letterhead.. However you want can provide statuary declaration and get it signed by your colleague[/QUOTE]
Did u or ur employer receive an interview call in reassessment or not?


----------



## nauman1392

Abysmal said:


> kallol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes right... Sorry I mentioned for reassessment... My assessment came out in five weeks
> 
> 
> 
> did you face any interview? did they call your employer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both happened.
Click to expand...

Did u or ur employer receive an interview call in reassessment or not?


----------



## kapilkk

*Got a relevant Masters after work exp*

Guys, I am filing with Vitasses under 224711 Management Consultant. I graduated with a BE in Computer Science in 2003 but have been in management consulting roles since 2005. In 2016 I went for my MS in a management related field and have graduated now, though not working yet. How do you think the experience will get calculated ?


----------



## SG

kapilkk said:


> Guys, I am filing with Vitasses under 224711 Management Consultant. I graduated with a BE in Computer Science in 2003 but have been in management consulting roles since 2005. In 2016 I went for my MS in a management related field and have graduated now, though not working yet. How do you think the experience will get calculated ?


Since you are about to get your skills assessed in Management Consultant code, request you to have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1180730-224711-management-consultant-58.html


----------



## Abysmal

nauman1392 said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kallol said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes right... Sorry I mentioned for reassessment... My assessment came out in five weeks
> 
> 
> 
> did you face any interview? did they call your employer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did u or ur employer receive an interview call in reassessment or not?
Click to expand...

Yes both of us received a call


----------



## SenthilSAP

Abysmal said:


> it is mandatory for every occupation assessed by vetassess to provide rnr on company's letterhead.. However you want can provide statuary declaration and get it signed by your colleague


Thank you for your response. Statuary declaration should be on a Stamp paper or in a plane sheet will work.


----------



## aussiecool

*Physical verification by VETASSESS*

Hi Everyone,

I have applied to VETASSESS for skill assessment and have paid extra for priority processing. I have had a physical verification by VETASSESS. Just want to check if it is a normal thing for them to do or if this was done as an exception.


----------



## Bimz

aussiecool said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have applied to VETASSESS for skill assessment and have paid extra for priority processing. I have had a physical verification by VETASSESS. Just want to check if it is a normal thing for them to do or if this was done as an exception.


it is normal for them to randomly call and check with company. They're probably trying to expedite this as well by doing straight up verification. I don't think you have anything to worry as long as everything is genuinely true


----------



## SG

aussiecool said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have applied to VETASSESS for skill assessment and have paid extra for priority processing. I have had a physical verification by VETASSESS. Just want to check if it is a normal thing for them to do or if this was done as an exception.


Nothing to worry "aussiecool".

"Bimz" is right.


----------



## cruger_balli

Dear Friends ,

Need your advice & guidance here , i have applied for re-assessment & after waiting for almost 85 days , received a revert of my mail from vetassess that they need my no to contact me. Now its almost a week didnt hear anything from them yet .

My question is apart from RNR what all things they usually ask ? does this also happens that they dont call or something ? 

Any suggestions or guidance will be a help to ease of this pressure & long waiting...

Thankyou .


----------



## AJKuwait

cruger_balli said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> Need your advice & guidance here , i have applied for re-assessment & after waiting for almost 85 days , received a revert of my mail from vetassess that they need my no to contact me. Now its almost a week didnt hear anything from them yet .
> 
> My question is apart from RNR what all things they usually ask ? does this also happens that they dont call or something ?
> 
> Any suggestions or guidance will be a help to ease of this pressure & long waiting...
> 
> Thankyou .


Apart from RNR they may ask

Reference letter on company letter head

Payslips

Bank statement showing salary credited

Tax declaration 

If you have submitted all these documents then

They will contact your employer through email or phone number.


----------



## cruger_balli

AJKuwait said:


> Apart from RNR they may ask
> 
> Reference letter on company letter head
> 
> Payslips
> 
> Bank statement showing salary credited
> 
> Tax declaration
> 
> If you have submitted all these documents then
> 
> They will contact your employer through email or phone number.


@ AJKuwait- Thanks for mentioning in details .
I have submitted all of these , just waiting for their verification thing to happen..

And this thing really kills .. waiting for about near 3 months ...

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## AJKuwait

cruger_balli said:


> AJKuwait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from RNR they may ask
> 
> Reference letter on company letter head
> 
> Payslips
> 
> Bank statement showing salary credited
> 
> Tax declaration
> 
> If you have submitted all these documents then
> 
> They will contact your employer through email or phone number.
> 
> 
> 
> @ AJKuwait- Thanks for mentioning in details .
> I have submitted all of these , just waiting for their verification thing to happen..
> 
> And this thing really kills .. waiting for about near 3 months ...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Be patient 
My skill assessment took 5 months

I had 2 stages of assessment 

The first one was paper based assessment, for this I paid 1080AUD as fee.

The second one was a practical assessment . This stage was very difficult and it was conducted in South Africa. 

I paid 1890AUD as fee. 
Applied for Sout African visitor visa cost me 45 Kuwait Dinars. 
Travelled to South Africa cost me 255 Kuwait Dinars for ticket 
Stayed in south Africa cost me 80 Kuwait Dinars. 

I was uncertain about the results. Finally it came positive 

These risks are taken to fulfill my dream, but now struggling to get an individual 7 band in IELTS


----------



## himsatreja

SenthilSAP said:


> Hi Experts,
> For Vetassess skill assessment on 234212 (Food Techonogies), is that mandatory to provide the Statement of service on the Company Letterhead? Is there an alternative way to submit the proof of employment? Since getting the Roles and Responsibilities on the Company Letterhead is bit challenging.



Hi, it is not mandatory but preferable.

I am also planning to apply as food technologist.


----------



## himsatreja

Hi, i am planning to apply as food technologist.

Do i need to get all the documents notorised? Nothing is mentioned in the website of vetassess

Can someone please help


----------



## rianess

himsatreja said:


> Hi, i am planning to apply as food technologist.
> 
> Do i need to get all the documents notorised? Nothing is mentioned in the website of vetassess
> 
> Can someone please help




From VETASSESS website:

‘’All documents must be high quality colour copies of the original documents. If your documents are not in English, you must submit copies of the original documents as well as the English translations made by a registered translation service.”

Ergo, no need for docs to be authorized.


----------



## Dexorange

Hi all.

Please provide me some advice. 

I have biotechnology degree which includes 1 internship in food technology for 1 month and final year project in food technology. 

Now my plan is to do master in food technology in Australia. 

Please tell me how much points I will get for bachelor in biotechnology -India and masters in food technology - Australia.

Occupation I will select is Food technology.

Please tell me how much experience I need.

My points are

Age - 25

Pte - 20


----------



## Dexorange

Please help friends.


----------



## cruger_balli

Dear All ,

Received this mail from vetassess 2 days back , on enquiring about the delay in their response - they have sent this mail .. I guess it would help others , just like me - who are waiting for their results .

From: <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, Apr 8, 2019 at 3:40 PM
Subject: Delayed response time due to high volume of email enquiries
To: <***@gmail.com>

We are currently receiving a high volume of emails and requests following the recent announcements to the migration requirements. Therefore, the response time may be delayed. We will answer your email as soon as possible. The response time is longer than usual, due to the high intensity.

We thank you for your patience and apologise for the inconvenience.

Customer Relations Team
Skills Recognition General Occupations
VETASSESS

-- This email was scanned by VETASSESS mailfilter. --


----------



## aussiecool

Dexorange said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Please provide me some advice.
> 
> I have biotechnology degree which includes 1 internship in food technology for 1 month and final year project in food technology.
> 
> Now my plan is to do master in food technology in Australia.
> 
> Please tell me how much points I will get for bachelor in biotechnology -India and masters in food technology - Australia.
> 
> Occupation I will select is Food technology.
> 
> Please tell me how much experience I need.
> 
> My points are
> 
> Age - 25
> 
> Pte - 20


Hi Dexorange,

Just want to check if you have already completed your Masters in Australia or if you now plan to go there on a student visa and then do masters????


----------



## rianess

cruger_balli said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> 
> 
> Received this mail from vetassess 2 days back , on enquiring about the delay in their response - they have sent this mail .. I guess it would help others , just like me - who are waiting for their results .
> 
> 
> 
> From: <[email protected]>
> 
> Date: Mon, Apr 8, 2019 at 3:40 PM
> 
> Subject: Delayed response time due to high volume of email enquiries
> 
> To: <***@gmail.com>
> 
> 
> 
> We are currently receiving a high volume of emails and requests following the recent announcements to the migration requirements. Therefore, the response time may be delayed. We will answer your email as soon as possible. The response time is longer than usual, due to the high intensity.
> 
> 
> 
> We thank you for your patience and apologise for the inconvenience.
> 
> 
> 
> Customer Relations Team
> 
> Skills Recognition General Occupations
> 
> VETASSESS
> 
> 
> 
> -- This email was scanned by VETASSESS mailfilter. --




Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Dexorange

aussiecool said:


> Dexorange said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Please provide me some advice.
> 
> I have biotechnology degree which includes 1 internship in food technology for 1 month and final year project in food technology.
> 
> Now my plan is to do master in food technology in Australia.
> 
> Please tell me how much points I will get for bachelor in biotechnology -India and masters in food technology - Australia.
> 
> Occupation I will select is Food technology.
> 
> Please tell me how much experience I need.
> 
> My points are
> 
> Age - 25
> 
> Pte - 20
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dexorange,
> 
> Just want to check if you have already completed your Masters in Australia or if you now plan to go there on a student visa and then do masters????
Click to expand...

Hi friend

I have sent you private message.


----------



## PYIND

*Management Consultant Assessment*

I have an overall work-ex of 12 years, 8 years post BTech (Computer Science) and post MBA (IIM)- 4 year with Big 4

Will VETASSESS consider my 8 years of work ex which is before I did my MBA. 
Atleast 5 years of my prior MBA work ex was working closely at client location and providing consulting service. Please help answer this?

Thanks
PY


----------



## rianess

PYIND said:


> I have an overall work-ex of 12 years, 8 years post BTech (Computer Science) and post MBA (IIM)- 4 year with Big 4
> 
> 
> 
> Will VETASSESS consider my 8 years of work ex which is before I did my MBA.
> 
> Atleast 5 years of my prior MBA work ex was working closely at client location and providing consulting service. Please help answer this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PY




It depends on whether it is highly-relevant to the skilled occupation you are applying for assessment.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexorange

Hi friends.

Need help.

Can I apply for Food technologist with degree in B.tech. Biotechnology.

Please advice.


----------



## PYIND

*Whatsapp Group for Management Consultant*

Guys,

Does anyone know what is the process to get added to Whatsapp group of management consultant. If there is any person on this thread part of that group. Please do let me know and I will PM you my contact.


----------



## Dexorange

Please reply anyone

B.Tech Biotechnology qualification will match Food technologist. 

Please suggest


----------



## rianess

Dexorange said:


> Please reply anyone
> 
> B.Tech Biotechnology qualification will match Food technologist.
> 
> Please suggest




I hope someone with the same qualification as yours can see and help you with your query.


----------



## PYIND

*Information to be provided to VETASSESS*

Re-posting this to correct thread,

Experts/Members, 
I need your insights and guidance on my case:

Here is my timeline:
2002-2006- Btech completed (Computer Science)
2006-2013- Company 1 (7.5 years)
2013-2014 Company 2 (4 months)
2014-2015- MBA ( 1.2 year)
2015-current - Company 3 - (4 years)

I am planning to go for Management Consultant assessment with VETASSESS. 

Based on my role and also discussion with some folks, I am planning NOT to use my work ex for company 2, as I was there only for 4 months (essentially no doing much due to short period and would not contribute to my assessment)

Query for you:

1- Should I still go ahead and provide the details about company 2 to VETASSES, just submitting the basic docs and not the R&R.
2- If I donot submit any details for comp 2 to VETASSESS, can I still submit details about comp 2 in my EOI? and If I do that won't the Case officer challenge that whenever i get an invite (if at all that happens). I want to present all in EOI as I dont want to be challenged for with-helding information

Can you please help answer these queries.


----------



## Haider21

Guys I need urgent help.

My wife has Bachelors + Masters in Pharma (+3 yrs work exp). She has quite a few units in chemistry as well as pharmacology.

I want to get her degree assessed for partner points. Which occupation do you think she has a better chance in- biochemist or Life scientist Nec?

Thanks


----------



## kallol

cruger_balli said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> Received this mail from vetassess 2 days back , on enquiring about the delay in their response - they have sent this mail .. I guess it would help others , just like me - who are waiting for their results .
> 
> From: <[email protected]>
> Date: Mon, Apr 8, 2019 at 3:40 PM
> Subject: Delayed response time due to high volume of email enquiries
> To: <***@gmail.com>
> 
> We are currently receiving a high volume of emails and requests following the recent announcements to the migration requirements. Therefore, the response time may be delayed. We will answer your email as soon as possible. The response time is longer than usual, due to the high intensity.
> 
> We thank you for your patience and apologise for the inconvenience.
> 
> Customer Relations Team
> Skills Recognition General Occupations
> VETASSESS
> 
> -- This email was scanned by VETASSESS mailfilter. --



When did you apply? Did you or your employer receive any call for interview?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Baljeet20186

Hi All,

Could you please tell me How many years of Experience is required in case Qualification and Occupation is different. For example In ACS they deduct 2/4/6 years of experience for positive assessment. What is the criteria in Vetassess.

For ACS

1. B.Tech in Computer Science or IT - 2 years experience required for positive assessment.
2. B.Tech in Electronics & Communication - 4 years experience required for positive assessment.

Whats the criteria in Vetassess.

My Details are

BCA Degree + 3.4 years in Graphic Designing.

Will this result in positive assessment?

Thanks


----------



## cruger_balli

kallol said:


> When did you apply? Did you or your employer receive any call for interview?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Dear Friends & Forum Members ,

Iam so excited to share the news , that i have finally received positive outcome of my vetassess re-assessment .

So gearing up for the next step!

Good luck to all who are waiting for their results .

Regards

@kallo - I applied on 7th Jan 19 & received outcome on 26th Apr . They didn't contact me , even after writing to me that they will call - so finally on 18-4-19 i called them n spoke to case officer , who then took my interview n asked document.

Hope this helps .

Thanks


----------



## cruger_balli

Want to thanks all the lovely people in the forum , who had helped me with their guidance & support .

Thanks all .


----------



## Baljeet20186

Hi Guys,

I need to apply for Vetassess Assessment, but for one of the employment mode of salary was cash.

What should i do for it?

Is this experience acceptable?

Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## kallol

Thanks everyone. I got the VETASSESS positive assessment today. 
This forum is so helpful.


----------



## kallol

cruger_balli said:


> Dear Friends & Forum Members ,
> 
> Iam so excited to share the news , that i have finally received positive outcome of my vetassess re-assessment .
> 
> So gearing up for the next step!
> 
> Good luck to all who are waiting for their results .
> 
> Regards
> 
> @kallo - I applied on 7th Jan 19 & received outcome on 26th Apr . They didn't contact me , even after writing to me that they will call - so finally on 18-4-19 i called them n spoke to case officer , who then took my interview n asked document.
> 
> Hope this helps .
> 
> Thanks




cruger_ball Congratulations for your positive assessment outcome.

today i got positive assessment too. But it shows as -

Number of years assesses positively : 4.9 

4.9 year means how many months? is it 4 year 9 months or 4 year 11 months??

please clarify anyone.


----------



## aussiecool

kallol said:


> cruger_ball Congratulations for your positive assessment outcome.
> 
> today i got positive assessment too. But it shows as -
> 
> Number of years assesses positively : 4.9
> 
> 4.9 year means how many months? is it 4 year 9 months or 4 year 11 months??
> 
> please clarify anyone.


Hi Kallol,

It is 4 years and 9 months. Please refer to the date when they deemed you to be skilled. You will be able to calculate based on that.


----------



## kallol

aussiecool said:


> Hi Kallol,
> 
> It is 4 years and 9 months. Please refer to the date when they deemed you to be skilled. You will be able to calculate based on that.



HI aussiecool, 
I applied on 03-03-2019.

Date seemed skilled for points test advice : 07.04.2014

Number of years assessed positively : 4.9

Result outcome date : 30.04.2019
can you tell now.


----------



## aussiecool

kallol said:


> HI aussiecool,
> I applied on 03-03-2019.
> 
> Date seemed skilled for points test advice : 07.04.2014
> 
> Number of years assessed positively : 4.9
> 
> Result outcome date : 30.04.2019
> can you tell now.


As per the dates you have given it should be more than 5 years for the experience.


----------



## kallol

aussiecool said:


> As per the dates you have given it should be more than 5 years for the experience.


But what does this actually mean? its written on my outcome letter.

Date seemed skilled for points test advice : 07.04.2014

Number of years assessed positively : 4.9


----------



## aussiecool

kallol said:


> But what does this actually mean? its written on my outcome letter.
> 
> Date seemed skilled for points test advice : 07.04.2014
> 
> Number of years assessed positively : 4.9


I can't really comment on that as it say "date seemed skilled" which is not a definitive statement. Normally they mention it is as "date deemed skilled". As of now please consider 4.9 years as your experience and proceed accordingly.


----------



## kallol

aussiecool said:


> I can't really comment on that as it say "date seemed skilled" which is not a definitive statement. Normally they mention it is as "date deemed skilled". As of now please consider 4.9 years as your experience and proceed accordingly.



Hi aussiecool
U are right. It is written as -
Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:07/04/2014
Number of years assessed positively: 4.9

If i continue my job in the same organization for for more 6 months , can i write down my experience as 5 plus years ?


----------



## aussiecool

kallol said:


> Hi aussiecool
> U are right. It is written as -
> Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:07/04/2014
> Number of years assessed positively: 4.9
> 
> If i continue my job in the same organization for for more 6 months , can i write down my experience as 5 plus years ?


I think the system would itself pick up after six months and say it as 5 plus years experience. But with the changing rules would you actually want to wait six more months?


----------



## muffin11

kallol said:


> Thanks everyone. I got the VETASSESS positive assessment today.
> This forum is so helpful.


Congratulations!

Was it a first-time assessment or a re-assessement? Could you please share when you submitted?

I submitted in mid Feb and still waiting for assessment, hence asking.


----------



## kallol

muffin11 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Was it a first-time assessment or a re-assessement? Could you please share when you submitted?
> 
> I submitted in mid Feb and still waiting for assessment, hence asking.




Thanks muffin11 !!

It was 1st time assessment. 
Submission date : 03.03.2019

result date: 30.04.2019

Took almost 9 weeks. No interview, no email to me or to my employer.

Direct Positive result.

Best of luck for you.


----------



## prseeker

kallol said:


> Thanks muffin11 !!
> 
> It was 1st time assessment.
> Submission date : 03.03.2019
> 
> result date: 30.04.2019
> 
> Took almost 9 weeks. No interview, no email to me or to my employer.
> 
> Direct Positive result.
> 
> Best of luck for you.


Congratulations!!


----------



## kallol

prseeker said:


> Congratulations!!




Thank you prseeker!!!


----------



## Baljeet20186

Hi Guys,

For one of my company along with the offer letter key roles and responsibilities of the role are mentioned in the letter head of the company.

Will this be suitable to submit to Vetassess.

Will there be any issue submitting only this?

Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## aerohit

^ You will also need to submit Form 16 or PF records or salary slips, more the better.


----------



## aerohit

Question for Group C job code.
10 Years experience in highly relevant field
But degree is not highly relevant (2 year Associates degree)
Can one still claim points for 10 years in this situation or will they deduct 2 years for degree not being relevant?


----------



## Baljeet20186

aerohit said:


> ^ You will also need to submit Form 16 or PF records or salary slips, more the better.




Yes I have bank statement records for this period. As the salary was low as compared to tax slab so no other record is available except bank statement entry clearly showing the name of company and along with this I do have relieving letter as well.


----------



## Jmedipalli

Hi All,

Anyone in this group had applied for '242111- University Lecturer' and assessed positively? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amusa

A friend of mine just got a negative assessment for Internal auditor due to his Bachelors degree in Accounting comparable to an Associate degree AQF. He also has 11 years experience. 

If he appeals, can Vetassess deduct years of experience in lieu of qualification?


----------



## Sidandamnaeoi

Has anyone got their experience as "Environmental Manager or Environmental Consultant "assessed through vetassess?


----------



## Nguyenhoa

Stylinfreak said:


> Thanks very much. Yes i am going for a re-assessment. There is a misconception about my RnR. And i think i can clear their doubts in the next interview call.


Hi Stylinfreak,
Do you recỉeve outcome reassessment from VET? I have just received outcome VET, and my result is negative, hic so sad, I want to reassessment.hic. Please update your case.
Thanks


----------



## rianess

Jmedipalli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone in this group had applied for '242111- University Lecturer' and assessed positively?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I did.


----------



## nauman1392

Nguyenhoa said:


> Hi Stylinfreak,
> Do you recỉeve outcome reassessment from VET? I have just received outcome VET, and my result is negative, hic so sad, I want to reassessment.hic. Please update your case.
> Thanks


Still Waiting for the outcome.. it may take 12-16 weeks for reassessment..


----------



## shekhar_babu

Hi All,

Can someone please send me roles and responsibilities for 223112: Recruitment Consultant so that we can have positive assessment for vetassess. Please help me. Thankyou


----------



## schokope

Hey guys, does anyone know whether vetassess will interview all applicants or not? or case by case


----------



## schokope

as i could not find the information in the website.. thank you


----------



## Baljeet20186

Hi Guys,

Anybody in here got Bachelor of Computer Application (BCA) degree Distance Learning from Sikkim Manipal University (SMU) got assessed positively from Vetassess?

Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## mazaz1988

schokope said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know whether vetassess will interview all applicants or not? or case by case


Following


----------



## mazaz1988

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please send me roles and responsibilities for 223112: Recruitment Consultant so that we can have positive assessment for vetassess. Please help me. Thankyou


Arranging for advertising of job vacancies, interviewing and testing of applicants, and selection of staff
Maintaining personnel records and associated human resource information systems
Providing advice and information to management on workplace relations policies and procedures, staff performance and disciplinary matters
Arranging the induction of staff and providing information on conditions of service, salaries and promotional opportunities
Receiving and recording job vacancy information from employers such as details about job description, wages and conditions of employment
Providing information on current job vacancies in the organisation to employers and job seekers
Undertaking negotiations on terms and conditions of employment, and examining and resolving disputes and grievances
Studying and interpreting legislation, awards, collective agreements and employment contracts, wage payment systems and dispute settlement procedures
Developing, planning and formulating enterprise agreements or collective contracts such as productivity-based wage adjustment procedures, workplace relations policies and programs, and procedures for their implementation
Overseeing the formation and conduct of workplace consultative committees and employee participation initiatives


----------



## mazaz1988

Baljeet20186 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anybody in here got Bachelor of Computer Application (BCA) degree Distance Learning from Sikkim Manipal University (SMU) got assessed positively from Vetassess?
> 
> Thanks,
> Baljeet


Last Month I got my MBA via SMU-distance learning assessed positively from Vetassess and Bachelors from DU-distance learning assessed positively. Go ahead and submit the assessment.


----------



## amiet1982

Hi,
If anyone can help me details to updated in reference letter from employer.
I have written 5points in brief related to my role and responsibilities.
Do I have to describe each role and responsibilities


----------



## amiet1982

Hi ,

It would great help if anyone can guide me regarding roles and responsibilities of cinema/ theatre manager Job code 149912. For veteasses


----------



## Nguyenhoa

amiet1982 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> It would great help if anyone can guide me regarding roles and responsibilities of cinema/ theatre manager Job code 149912. For veteasses


Hi guy,
I received a negative outcome form Vetassass because my employer is not relevant. Now, I want to re-assessment, I don't know what I need to provide for VET? for example Reference letter again, CV, anything else?? Please help me. Thanks


----------



## Nguyenhoa

Hi guy,
I received a negative outcome form Vetassass because my employer is not relevant. Now, I want to re-assessment, I don't know what I need to provide for VET? for example Reference letter again, CV, anything else?? Please help me. Thanks


----------



## amiet1982

Hi ,
It would great help if anyone can guide me regarding roles and responsibilities of cinema/ theatre manager Job code 149912. For veteasses


----------



## Mahaboob Sheik

I have submitted my vetassess application in Feb 2019 and I got positive outcome in May 2019 within 03 months. They have deducted two years from my total service. Vetassess authorities contacted to my employer and with in a week time i got outcome letter.


----------



## amiet1982

Hi ,
Did you used an immigration agent . Or you have submitted on your own.
Also which occupation did you choose


----------



## mfat

Recently I received a negative outcome from Vetasses, now I want to re-submit for a reassessment to Vetasses. Do I need to request a transcript from my Institution again since Vetasses still have my documents? Please advise.


----------



## Baljeet20186

mfat said:


> Recently I received a negative outcome from Vetasses, now I want to re-submit for a reassessment to Vetasses. Do I need to request a transcript from my Institution again since Vetasses still have my documents? Please advise.



What's the reason they have given for negative assessment?


----------



## shekhar_babu

mazaz1988 said:


> Arranging for advertising of job vacancies, interviewing and testing of applicants, and selection of staff
> Maintaining personnel records and associated human resource information systems
> Providing advice and information to management on workplace relations policies and procedures, staff performance and disciplinary matters
> Arranging the induction of staff and providing information on conditions of service, salaries and promotional opportunities
> Receiving and recording job vacancy information from employers such as details about job description, wages and conditions of employment
> Providing information on current job vacancies in the organisation to employers and job seekers
> Undertaking negotiations on terms and conditions of employment, and examining and resolving disputes and grievances
> Studying and interpreting legislation, awards, collective agreements and employment contracts, wage payment systems and dispute settlement procedures
> Developing, planning and formulating enterprise agreements or collective contracts such as productivity-based wage adjustment procedures, workplace relations policies and programs, and procedures for their implementation
> Overseeing the formation and conduct of workplace consultative committees and employee participation initiatives


Thanks mate


----------



## mfat

Baljeet20186 said:


> What's the reason they have given for negative assessment?


Task performed not highly relevant to the field of study.


----------



## Baljeet20186

Hi All,

I want to convert my normal application to priority processing and Vetassess is asking for the credit card details for deducting the payment.

Is this safe to do so?

Anybody else does the same?

Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## alice rx

HI ALL,
I'm going to do my skill assessment soon. Unfortunately, for my evidence of paid employment seems difficult to submit as one of my work experience was in UK 2009 which is 10 years back and I am unable to produce any of the evidence like payslips, bank statements or tax returns now. But, I can get a recent statement of service from my employer with full details on it. 

Another one I was getting paid through cash in hand bcx for a pharmacy technician job in India they will pay you very less. I can submit a Reference letter from my employer.

I would like to know whether it affects my assessment. if so, please let me know any other options that can be worked out.

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## alice rx

*hi*



PYIND said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know what is the process to get added to Whatsapp group of management consultant. If there is any person on this thread part of that group. Please do let me know and I will PM you my contact.


did u get the no? pls, share. My husband is also a MC.


----------



## Baljeet20186

mfat said:


> Task performed not highly relevant to the field of study.


To compensate this they deduct some years of experience. What happened in your case? How many years of experience they are supposed to deduct for your profession in case the study is not in the relevant field?

Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## mfat

Baljeet20186 said:


> To compensate this they deduct some years of experience. What happened in your case? How many years of experience they are supposed to deduct for your profession in case the study is not in the relevant field?
> 
> Thanks,
> Baljeet


The outcome was negative. I am just planning to resubmit my application to Vetasses by addressing all their concerns and resubmit again for reassessment with supporting documents.


----------



## kanwar1991

Pausatio said:


> Hello everyone. I need some advice. I am a pharmacist and applied for anzsco 311215 pharm tech. Initially, i had a negative result for employment because i submitted the statement of service signed by my manager with no highly related job description. And advise me that the work is more on pharmacist. But i believe, i am working with the same job description of pharm tech, but unfortinately, the SS i submitted is not anzsco related. My question is, is it possible to revise my cv and ss, changing the job description with highly relevant to anzsco. And apply for re assessment. Any thoughts about it? Thanks in advance.


i too got negative assessment just 3 days ago of pharm technician same as your case. have u applied for reassessment? Which documents did u submit this time to get positive assessment.


----------



## yshudicare

just a tip for those planning to be submit their documents for assessment, your job description needs to match the job description on the anszco code. what i did was match the job descriotion line by line and then re-phrased the description on the statement of service. I prepared the document myself and asked my HR to sign.


----------



## Austyle

*Inquiry*

hello, I need assistance here. My spouse have a bachelor degree in Agriculture science, which falls under Agricultural Scientist (234112), she has only 12 months of paid internship program. Did she meet the requirement for VETASSESS? Some should kindly help me here. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## rianess

Austyle said:


> hello, I need assistance here. My spouse have a bachelor degree in Agriculture science, which falls under Agricultural Scientist (234112), she has only 12 months of paid internship program. Did she meet the requirement for VETASSESS? Some should kindly help me here.
> 
> Thanks in advance




Was the internship equating to more than 20 hours of paid work per week (definition of highly relevant employment)?

Granted that your spouse's experience satisfies the above 20 paid hrs/week work experience (plus the relevance of her roles and responsibilities to the nominated occupation of course), VETASSESS takes 12 months out of the total working experience and considers it as the qualifying period to establish the "date deemed skilled". If that's the case (and this is just my guess), she MAY have a positive outcome but her points test advice MAY read "0". To claim for partner skills, you just need to have a positive skills assessment anyway, no particular length of employment (apart from the one year that VETASSESS will deduct).


----------



## Austyle

rianess said:


> Was the internship equating to more than 20 hours of paid work per week (definition of highly relevant employment)?
> 
> Granted that your spouse's experience satisfies the above 20 paid hrs/week work experience (plus the relevance of her roles and responsibilities to the nominated occupation of course), VETASSESS takes 12 months out of the total working experience and considers it as the qualifying period to establish the "date deemed skilled". If that's the case (and this is just my guess), she MAY have a positive outcome but her points test advice MAY read "0". To claim for partner skills, you just need to have a positive skills assessment anyway, no particular length of employment (apart from the one year that VETASSESS will deduct).


Thanks so much for the information.
The internship was 40 paid hrs/week. The role was Assistant Agronomist which was very relevant to the occupation in question.


----------



## alice rx

kanwar1991 said:


> i too got negative assessment just 3 days ago of pharm technician same as your case. have u applied for reassessment? Which documents did u submit this time to get positive assessment.


Hi better to go for reassessment. what is your qualification Diploma or Bachelor? If you can share the roles that you have submitted would be helpful.
All the best! Thanks


----------



## VTR

Hi all,

I had applied for Vetassess skills assessment for Anzsco code(133111-CPM) on 24th April 2019. The status is still in progress and it's been more than 8 weeks since the lodgement. When can I expect an outcome? This is the first time I had applied for an assessment.


----------



## Ethika

Did anyone use the "Document Checking Service" by VETASSESS before?
I have checked online what kind of documents are needed for my application, but still I'm wondering if I should use this service just to make sure I get everything right.

Can anything comment whether the service is useful?


----------



## Ethika

Ethika said:


> Did anyone use the "Document Checking Service" by VETASSESS before?
> I have checked online what kind of documents are needed for my application, but still I'm wondering if I should use this service just to make sure I get everything right.
> 
> Can anything comment whether the service is useful?


Anyone*


----------



## rianess

Ethika said:


> Did anyone use the "Document Checking Service" by VETASSESS before?
> I have checked online what kind of documents are needed for my application, but still I'm wondering if I should use this service just to make sure I get everything right.
> 
> Can anything comment whether the service is useful?




Hi Ethika. Yes, I did use it. And it was very useful in verifying whether my evidences were sufficient or not. It gave comments on areas/documents where I needed to add more to make the evidence stronger. In my opinion, it was well worth it for my case.


----------



## Ethika

rianess said:


> Hi Ethika. Yes, I did use it. And it was very useful in verifying whether my evidences were sufficient or not. It gave comments on areas/documents where I needed to add more to make the evidence stronger. In my opinion, it was well worth it for my case.


Thanks for your reply, rianess


----------



## Baljeet20186

Hi Forum,


I applied for Vetasses skill assessment on 28th May and later on convered it to priority processing. It was approved on 18th June for priority and recieved mail for sharing additional documents for the work and replied back to them on 19th. I haven't heard back from them till now.

This has been 9 working days and their SLA is of 10 working days for priority processing.

Shall I mail them for the update or wait for them to comeback.

Anzsck code - 232411 Graphic Designer

Thanks,
Baljeet Singh


----------



## SG

Baljeet20186 said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> 
> I applied for Vetasses skill assessment on 28th May and later on convered it to priority processing. It was approved on 18th June for priority and recieved mail for sharing additional documents for the work and replied back to them on 19th. I haven't heard back from them till now.
> 
> This has been 9 working days and their SLA is of 10 working days for priority processing.
> 
> Shall I mail them for the update or wait for them to comeback.
> 
> Anzsck code - 232411 Graphic Designer
> 
> Thanks,
> Baljeet Singh


Hi Baljeet,

Have a look at this: https://www.vetassess.com.au/home/contact-us


----------



## manzto

*242111- University Lecturer*



rianess said:


> I did.




how was your vetassess stage?

did you emphasize research in your job description?


----------



## rianess

manzto said:


> how was your vetassess stage?
> 
> 
> 
> did you emphasize research in your job description?




I did. It was part of my CV anyway. Then I attached the abstracts of my conference papers and publication as evidence, under "Others".


----------



## leosstyle

*Did u get interview call*



Baljeet20186 said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> 
> I applied for Vetasses skill assessment on 28th May and later on convered it to priority processing. It was approved on 18th June for priority and recieved mail for sharing additional documents for the work and replied back to them on 19th. I haven't heard back from them till now.
> 
> This has been 9 working days and their SLA is of 10 working days for priority processing.
> 
> Shall I mail them for the update or wait for them to comeback.
> 
> Anzsck code - 232411 Graphic Designer
> 
> Thanks,
> Baljeet Singh



Did You get interview call.?


----------



## leosstyle

hi did vetassess call for the interview for hotel manager occupation?


----------



## Baljeet20186

leosstyle said:


> hi did vetassess call for the interview for hotel manager occupation?


. 



Interviews are for trade occupation not general occupation. So check your occupation.


----------



## Realy85

Baljeet20186 said:


> leosstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi did vetassess call for the interview for hotel manager occupation?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Interviews are for trade occupation not general occupation. So check your occupation.
Click to expand...


My occupation is general but still I received an interview call.


----------



## teentitan12

Hi guys. Can we have skill assessment for 2 occupations to VETASSESS at the same time? 

For example, if I have positive assessment for university lecturer. Can I then apply for management consultant? And if I also have positive assessment for management consultant, then does that replace the previous occupation? (uni lect). 

In short, can I hold 2 positive skill assessment at the same time?


----------



## ajnewbie

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. Can we have skill assessment for 2 occupations to VETASSESS at the same time?
> 
> For example, if I have positive assessment for university lecturer. Can I then apply for management consultant? And if I also have positive assessment for management consultant, then does that replace the previous occupation? (uni lect).
> 
> In short, can I hold 2 positive skill assessment at the same time?


Hi,

I believe you can have multiple assessments done from VETASSESS. The assessment is to verify if your job description matches the ANZSCO code job description and the number of years of relevant work experience you have post the 'date deemed skilled'. It does not matter as you can have two work profiles and can apply for a visa based on two profiles. I hope this helps and the senior members in this group can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## teentitan12

ajnewbie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe you can have multiple assessments done from VETASSESS. The assessment is to verify if your job description matches the ANZSCO code job description and the number of years of relevant work experience you have post the 'date deemed skilled'. It does not matter as you can have two work profiles and can apply for a visa based on two profiles. I hope this helps and the senior members in this group can correct me if I am wrong.


Thanks man. Good to hear that. 

Are there any senior members here would like to confirm?


----------



## leosstyle

*Which questions they ask*



Realy85 said:


> My occupation is general but still I received an interview call.


What questions they ask you.how long it took.is ur assessment done?


----------



## Realy85

leosstyle said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My occupation is general but still I received an interview call.
> 
> 
> 
> What questions they ask you.how long it took.is ur assessment done?
Click to expand...

They called my employer and asked details about my job description, how did I get.a job and other things relating my employment. It was fast track and they gave negative assessment and then I further submitted some more proofs of employment and after submission and fee payment it took two months to have the outcome and without any interview


----------



## alcantara26

Hi forum, how are you?

so here is the thing.. I´m a geologist, graduated april 2018. I worked 9 months as a registered geologist (monthly paid). Now, I´m working as an autonomous profesional, with consultancy and provision of services regarding geology. My question is: would VETASSES give a positive outcome? I also worked for 3 month as a researcher with a scholarship after my graduation. This count for something?

best regards

thank you in advance


----------



## leosstyle

*I got and my employer got call too*



Realy85 said:


> They called my employer and asked details about my job description, how did I get.a job and other things relating my employment. It was fast track and they gave negative assessment and then I further submitted some more proofs of employment and after submission and fee payment it took two months to have the outcome and without any interview


Hi i received call(26 min interview) and before me my employer(15 mins interview) on same day.
how many days it will take for the result.? And did u get positive assessment result.?


----------



## Realy85

leosstyle said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They called my employer and asked details about my job description, how did I get.a job and other things relating my employment. It was fast track and they gave negative assessment and then I further submitted some more proofs of employment and after submission and fee payment it took two months to have the outcome and without any interview
> 
> 
> 
> Hi i received call(26 min interview) and before me my employer(15 mins interview) on same day.
> how many days it will take for the result.? And did u get positive assessment result.?
Click to expand...


No it was negative outcome and had to reassess with more proofs


----------



## leosstyle

*2nd time its positive*



Realy85 said:


> No it was negative outcome and had to reassess with more proofs


So second time it was positive?
how many days after interview of employer they give -ve outcome


----------



## Realy85

leosstyle said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it was negative outcome and had to reassess with more proofs
> 
> 
> 
> So second time it was positive?
> how many days after interview of employer they give -ve outcome
Click to expand...

Next day or couple of days. Yes second time it was positive


----------



## ajnewbie

alcantara26 said:


> Hi forum, how are you?
> 
> so here is the thing.. I´m a geologist, graduated april 2018. I worked 9 months as a registered geologist (monthly paid). Now, I´m working as an autonomous profesional, with consultancy and provision of services regarding geology. My question is: would VETASSES give a positive outcome? I also worked for 3 month as a researcher with a scholarship after my graduation. This count for something?
> 
> best regards
> 
> thank you in advance


Hello alcantara26,

VETASSESS would first assess your degree as in they will compare your degree to an equivalent degree in Australia (based on the Australian Qualifications Framework). Once they determines that your education is on par with the AQF, they usually deduct 1 year from your work experience to arrive at the 'date deemed skilled'. The experience that you will have after the 'date deemed skilled' will be counted towards your points. If you have been working continuously since your graduation (provided it is full-time paid work) your date deemed skilled may be somewhere in April 2019. So, you will have almost 3 months counted as work experience (which will not get you any points). But, you maybe positively assessed with 3 months of work experience. Also, the work that you did as a researcher may not be counted as it was a scholarship as in not paid work (pay proof required). Please be advised, your profile will be positively assessed as long as your education and work experience are closely matched to the relevant ANZSCO code that you are trying to get assessed. 

I hope the above information helps, maybe senior members on this forum can shed more light. You can also try the Skills Assessment Support (Consultation Service) by VETASSESS. 

Best, 

AJ


----------



## alcantara26

ajnewbie said:


> Hello alcantara26,
> 
> VETASSESS would first assess your degree as in they will compare your degree to an equivalent degree in Australia (based on the Australian Qualifications Framework). Once they determines that your education is on par with the AQF, they usually deduct 1 year from your work experience to arrive at the 'date deemed skilled'. The experience that you will have after the 'date deemed skilled' will be counted towards your points. If you have been working continuously since your graduation (provided it is full-time paid work) your date deemed skilled may be somewhere in April 2019. So, you will have almost 3 months counted as work experience (which will not get you any points). But, you maybe positively assessed with 3 months of work experience. Also, the work that you did as a researcher may not be counted as it was a scholarship as in not paid work (pay proof required). Please be advised, your profile will be positively assessed as long as your education and work experience are closely matched to the relevant ANZSCO code that you are trying to get assessed.
> 
> I hope the above information helps, maybe senior members on this forum can shed more light. You can also try the Skills Assessment Support (Consultation Service) by VETASSESS.
> 
> Best,
> 
> AJ


Hello AJ, how are you? thanks for your answer. 

The problem is thatl full time paid work indeed was only 9 months. I do have how to proof that I have been paid for other services, but i don´t think it will count as full time job. Same thing as this week. I got paid 2000 for one week service. But I was just one week. I don´t care too much for the point´s related to job experience. But I would like to get a positive skill assess.

Again, ty for the answer.


----------



## Nguyenhoa

Realy85 said:


> Next day or couple of days. Yes second time it was positive


Dear Reaply85,
I had an outcome negative assessment of Vietss. Now I want to reassess. You said you did reassess, please tell me what is proof you must provide? and Did they call for your boss again to check information?
Thanks
Hoa


----------



## ajnewbie

alcantara26 said:


> Hello AJ, how are you? thanks for your answer.
> 
> The problem is thatl full time paid work indeed was only 9 months. I do have how to proof that I have been paid for other services, but i don´t think it will count as full time job. Same thing as this week. I got paid 2000 for one week service. But I was just one week. I don´t care too much for the point´s related to job experience. But I would like to get a positive skill assess.
> 
> Again, ty for the answer.


Hello alcantara26,

Your best bet is the 'VETASSESS Consultation Service'. They will help you assess the ANZSCO codes both as a registered geologist and as a consultant. I used their 'Document Checking' service and it helped me get a positive assessment. In your case, it may help you decide if it is worth to go for the assessment and pay their $880 fee. 

I also found this on their FAQ page: 
"I am a recent graduate with no work experience. Can I apply for a full skills assessment?
VETASSESS Skills Assessment applications require an assessment of both qualifications and employment against the criteria for your nominated occupation - work experience is an essential component of the skills assessment application."

I hope this helps. Good luck!

Best,

AJ.


----------



## baldur

hi everyone just got two questions and would love to hear your helpful answers
1- it is stated 10 or 12 weeks but which is most likely to have happened, say, according to your observations or experiences? if we reach 10 weeks, should we call or email them as to maybe whether they can conclude or not.
2- as per the occupation, university lecturer, apart from skill assessment, do we have to also get our australia work experience assessed for points for skilled visas? 
if so, i couldnt find the page on their website, could someone please help me in this matter?
thanks a lot


----------



## SAAus

Hi folks,

I'm getting the Points Test done by VETASSESS. It's supposed to take up to 8 weeks. I'm now on my 9th week. I'm wondering if anyone else is waiting for their outcomes beyond the stipulated time frame? Did anytime follow up to check the reason for delay?


----------



## Baljeet20186

SAAus said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm getting the Points Test done by VETASSESS. It's supposed to take up to 8 weeks. I'm now on my 9th week. I'm wondering if anyone else is waiting for their outcomes beyond the stipulated time frame? Did anytime follow up to check the reason for delay?


Reply them and ask for an update. It is one of the worst Authority for Assessment. Quite possible that they have not even started your process yet.

I applied for priority processing and after their defined SLA of 10 days I mailed them..They started the process and called my Managers for Verification and after 3 days they provided the Outcome.


Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## Baljeet20186

SAAus said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm getting the Points Test done by VETASSESS. It's supposed to take up to 8 weeks. I'm now on my 9th week. I'm wondering if anyone else is waiting for their outcomes beyond the stipulated time frame? Did anytime follow up to check the reason for delay?


Reply them and ask for an update. It is one of the worst Authority for Assessment. Quite possible that they have not even started your process yet.

I applied for priority processing and after their defined SLA of 10 days I mailed them..They started the process and called my Managers for Verification and after 3 days they provided the Outcome.


Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## baldur

SAAus said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm getting the Points Test done by VETASSESS. It's supposed to take up to 8 weeks. I'm now on my 9th week. I'm wondering if anyone else is waiting for their outcomes beyond the stipulated time frame? Did anytime follow up to check the reason for delay?


What is points test exactly? You get your job experience assessed?


----------



## shabaranks

Hi Guys please help with the below concern.

I have a Masters degree in I.T from an Australian university. I want to assess with Vetassess under Program/Project Administrator (511112). I have 2 years of post qualification work experience as an IT project Coordinator.

Vetassess haven't specified any highly relevant field of study for the above Occupation, but they only stated that it has to be a minimum of Associate degree. So I want to believe any degree from any field will be assessed positively as Most Fields have Project Coordinator. 

I will appreciate any advise I can get prior to proceeding. Thanks


----------



## tarun_018

muffin11 said:


> I'm creating my application for VETASSESS under 224711 - Management Consultant.
> My graduation is a 5 year dual degree - B.E. and M.Sc., following which I have a Post Graduate Diploma in Management (PGDM) (equivalent to MBA, 2 year full time from a premier Indian institute) and 6.5 years post qualification work experience.
> 
> My question is if I should be showing my graduation or just stick to the PGDM which is the highest relevant qualification. How is a Post Graduate Diploma considered against a Masters in Business Administration, though the coursework is the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hey muffin11.
Have you got your answer?
I am also in the same confusion, if they consider PGDM as highly relevant qualification or not.
Please suggest if you can.

Regards.


----------



## rumzz08

A simple b. Com is also considered highly relevant (positive qualification outcome for me)

If it has similar course structure then pgdm should be OK. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rumzz08

Anyad said:


> I had a terrible experience with them. I paid for the priority processing. It took them two days to say they would take my case as a priority and then they gave me a negative assesment in another two days. Then we regrouped submitted an appeal, and on the last morning of when they would've ran out of time (I think they had like 6 weeks to respond) they started verifying my documents getting in touch with employers etc.
> 
> Then it took another couple of weeks for the assesment to come back as positive. Not a very good experience.


Hi Anyad
Did you go for reassessment or appeal the second time around? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie

baldur said:


> hi everyone just got two questions and would love to hear your helpful answers
> 1- it is stated 10 or 12 weeks but which is most likely to have happened, say, according to your observations or experiences? if we reach 10 weeks, should we call or email them as to maybe whether they can conclude or not.


You can reach out to them and ask for a status update. VETASSESS is known for longer turn around times though they state 10-12 weeks. It could be due to a large volume of applications or just plain neglect. Your best bet is to ask for an update. In my case, they gave me a positive assessment as soon as 11 weeks were complete.



> 2- as per the occupation, university lecturer, apart from skill assessment, do we have to also get our australia work experience assessed for points for skilled visas?
> if so, i couldnt find the page on their website, could someone please help me in this matter?
> thanks a lot


As far as I remember, they assess your qualification as well as work experience for a complete skills assessment. If your AU work experience falls beyond the 'Date Deemed Skilled', it can be counted towards additional points depending on how many years you have worked in AU. I am guessing, VETASSES will mention that in your outcome letter. Experts on this forum can correct me if I am wrong. I hope this helps, good luck with your outcome.


----------



## harry786786

Hello,my query is about time processing of SRG09 assessment..
My agent submited SRG09 one week ago but there is no any payment deduction from my card yet.How much time it will be consuming to get it done.My assessment is about to expire soon and still waiting for invite..


----------



## yasyas

Hi, we have submitted a skill assessment request to VETASSES in late April for my wife and still no news from them. It has been more than 13 weeks. Our agent and we have sent several emails asking the status. No satisfactory replies from VETASSESS.

My question is that since it has been 13 weeks from my submission and she still works for the same employer, do they count this time as work experience?


----------



## ajnewbie

> yasyas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, we have submitted a skill assessment request to VETASSES in late April for my wife and still no news from them. It has been more than 13 weeks. Our agent and we have sent several emails asking the status. No satisfactory replies from VETASSESS.
> 
> 
> 
> VETASSESS is known to produce delayed assessments for reasons unknown (could be large volume of applications). The only thing that you can do is wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is that since it has been 13 weeks from my submission and she still works for the same employer, do they count this time as work experience?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My case is similar to yours. I am still working for the same employer but VETASSESS only considered work experience upto a week before I submitted my application to VETASSESS. I am guessing DHA will consider the complete experience from the 'Date Deemed Skilled' printed on your assessment letter. Good luck!


----------



## muffin11

tarun_018 said:


> Hey muffin11.
> Have you got your answer?
> I am also in the same confusion, if they consider PGDM as highly relevant qualification or not.
> Please suggest if you can.
> 
> Regards.


Hi Tarun,

They did consider PGDM to be highly relevant. I had also submitted an MBA equivalency certificate issued by my institute.

Hope this reply is not too late for you!


----------



## muffin11

I see a lot of posts about delayed timelines. I submitted in mid Feb and did not hear from them until I wrote to them in early May (close to 12 weeks). After that one of my employers was contacted in a day, but I was contacted much later.
My outcome letter was finally issued in early June. However, there were errors in the letter, and I again contacted them and the revised letter was issued in mid June.

I would say please follow up if you don't hear from them, as they don't seem to be well organized.


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi Everyone,

Can you please share the checklist for Vetassses for safe bet for full skill assessment ?

I don't have bank statment as salary was in cash at University. Does it any issue ?

I can provide Salary slips, Tax return (i am trying to get returns) and Reference letter from employer.

Please give your input on this?


----------



## Realy85

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can you please share the checklist for Vetassses for safe bet for full skill assessment ?
> 
> I don't have bank statment as salary was in cash at University. Does it any issue ?
> 
> I can provide Salary slips, Tax return (i am trying to get returns) and Reference letter from employer.
> 
> Please give your input on this?



That will do as one of my friends did her assessment for private tutor and she got positively assessed in the first go. She did not get salary in account and the payslips were provided. It was not fast track assessment.


----------



## Charu Negi Sirari

Hello All
I am new to this forum.I am really looking forward to get help from anyone of you. I actually applied for a Health Information Manager(HIM) profile and academically i have done Bachelors of Physiotherapy(BPT) plus MBA in health care services. Now the thing is last week assessor visited my workplace and the receptionist who was really not aware of my duties and responsibilities which I carry out on daily basis gave wrong information about me that I am working as a Physio. Then they contacted my boss n she was busy in the meeting at that moment. When my boss called them back they denied to talk saying that they have have collected information and are not authorized to talk again. Now I have lodged a mail, actually a complaint in the complaint and suggestion section of Vetassess describing the situation and requested them to contact my boss or re visit my workplace. My question is
1. Will this scenario affect my outcome?
2. Are there any chances of their re visit?
3. Can they give the outcome on the basis of receptionist's verdict only?
I am very much tensed about the situation. Please help me out with this. Thanks in advane!!


----------



## Charu Negi Sirari

No one in this forum has solution to my problem!! 😔


----------



## Romeshk

i All,

A am new to the forum and need some advise on below points please .
Struggling to get experience letters from previous employers .

Employer 1 : Having a experience letter issued by my previous supervisor and that letter not mentioned my working hours , I do not have an appointment letter with me since it has issued long time ago 

Employer 2 : Having a service letter with limited job duties included and not mentioned the working hours , have a Job description issued by the employer but it is not in the letter head and my name not mentioned , but signed by the GM - HR . Appointment letter available.

Please advise me on any alternatives to prove my job duties and what is the possibility to get 
positive skill assessment and required points ( My case 5 Years of post qualified experience)

Thanks


----------



## sharmashobha1205

You can get a colleague declaration from a senior mentioning the number of hours and roles and responsibilities. I did the same.


----------



## Romeshk

Dear Sharma,

Appreciate your feedback , have you done the assessment and what was the outcome . elaborated problem further below , please advise 

Employer 1 - No senior college above me in my department and I was reporting to Senior 
Manager HR and she has retired , letter issued in 2016. Now new Senor Manager - there 
and requested the letter from him but its getting delay. If I submit the current service 
letter + Backdated Appointment letter signed by the previous supervisor , will they 
contact previous supervisor ? What will be the consequences 

Employer 2 - No senior college in my department and I was reporting to GM - HR , Now he is a 
Director , How about statutory declaration and affidavit conforming my job duties and 
working hours with the Job Description and Appointment letter. 

Please give your valuable comments


----------



## Charu Negi Sirari

#12270


----------



## Charu Negi Sirari

Charu Negi Sirari
Hello All
I am new to this forum.I am really looking forward to get help from anyone of you. I actually applied for a Health Information Manager(HIM) profile and academically i have done Bachelors of Physiotherapy(BPT) plus MBA in health care services. Now the thing is last week assessor visited my workplace and the receptionist who was really not aware of my duties and responsibilities which I carry out on daily basis gave wrong information about me that I am working as a Physio. Then they contacted my boss n she was busy in the meeting at that moment. When my boss called them back they denied to talk saying that they have have collected information and are not authorized to talk again. Now I have lodged a mail, actually a complaint in the complaint and suggestion section of Vetassess describing the situation and requested them to contact my boss or re visit my workplace. My question is 1. Will this scenario affect my outcome? 2. Are there any chances of their re visit? 3. Can they give the outcome on the basis of receptionist's verdict only? I am very much tensed about the situation. Please help me out with this. Thanks in advane!!




Please please please give your valuable feedbacks... I will be grateful!!


----------



## cesartse

Hi guys, just sharing

VETASSESS Skills Assessment
225213 ICT Sales Representative

Submitted date: 24/07/2019
Lodged date: 25/07/2019


Outcome: Positive - 1st August 2019

No interview

They deducted 3 years of experience from me.


----------



## sharmashobha1205

Employer 1 - If the work reference letter mentioning the working hours and roles and responsibilities are of current date and appointment letter is dated earlier and signed by earlier HR, that is not a problem.
Employer 2 - A colleague declaration from any of the seniors on a stamp paper can be given even if you are not reporting to him.


----------



## Romeshk

Hi sharmashobha1205

Employer 1 : Work reference letter issued in 2016 and issued by earlier HR

Employer 2 : Stamp Paper mean by a Company Letter Head ? 

Please advise


----------



## Romeshk

Hi sharmashobha1205

Employer 1 : Work reference letter issued in 2016 and issued by earlier HR , working hours not mentioned 

Employer 2 : Stamp Paper mean by a Company Letter Head ? 

Please advise


----------



## sharmashobha1205

Hi Romeshk
1. Appointment letter can be back dated and signed by then HR but work reference letter is required in current date. Work reference letter should have joining and leaving date, number of working hours and roles and responsibilities.
2. Even if it is not possible on a letter head, you can get it printed on a stamp paper and get signed from a colleague and notarize it.
Hope that is helpful.


----------



## vyrarchz

Have anyone used the Point Test Advice Services from Vetassess? How long will they take to return the result?


----------



## Romeshk

Hi sharmashobha1205.

Highly appreciated , This is really helpful .


----------



## Sham890

Applied to Vetassess for assessment as Chemist ( Anzco 234211) with priority processing on July 24, received positive outcome on July 29.
Sharing , just incase if.anyone is looking for timelines with priority processing..


----------



## Romeshk

Hi sham890

Please share your experience on 

1. Documents Submitted 
2. Is there call from them to your employer to confirm the work experience 
3. Any interview for you


----------



## Sham890

Romeshk said:


> Hi sham890
> 
> Please share your experience on
> 
> 1. Documents Submitted
> 2. Is there call from them to your employer to confirm the work experience
> 3. Any interview for you


Hi
1. Documents submitted for job 1 from 2010 till date- employment contract, job offer letter, joining letter, paylsips atleast 3 for each year, bankstatemnts atleast 3 for each year, certificates for training attended as part of job, statement of service from HR, and reference letter from Manager
For educational qualification- tranacripts, degree certificate, project certificate
Received positive outcome , with 8.1 years of work experience and masters degree
2. Employer didnt receive a call
3.no interviews


----------



## Romeshk

Hi sham890.

Thanks , cheers ...


----------



## manzto

*Negative Outcome*



rianess said:


> I did. It was part of my CV anyway. Then I attached the abstracts of my conference papers and publication as evidence, under "Others".


Hi ,

I got negative review for skill assessment. I have applied for the university lecture and they replied that I have the required qualification but no relevant experience. They mentioned that I dont have the relevant published articles related to the profession. Actually I have those relevant articles but while submitting the documents, the agents did not inform that to us. What shall I do.. , can you please share sample template or document of how you explained your experience based on the research area of Interest like the abstract. My mail gmail id - manumohancm. Also what can I do next? Appeal or reassessment? 

Please help me..


----------



## rianess

manzto said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> I got negative review for skill assessment. I have applied for the university lecture and they replied that I have the required qualification but no relevant experience. They mentioned that I dont have the relevant published articles related to the profession. Actually I have those relevant articles but while submitting the documents, the agents did not inform that to us. What shall I do.. , can you please share sample template or document of how you explained your experience based on the research area of Interest like the abstract. My mail gmail id - manumohancm. Also what can I do next? Appeal or reassessment?
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me..




Hi. I'm sorry to hear about the negative assessment. Maybe you can discuss w/ your agent the possibility of an appeal to VETASSESS. I really cannot advise anything on the matter as I am not sure what's the best next step. As for the template, I have nothing to share to you because I just uploaded all my abstracts in PDF format, as how it looks like when downloaded from the online database. Within the PDF document itself is the DOI of each article to allow the assessor to see the location of my research abstracts online, if needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manzto

rianess said:


> Hi. I'm sorry to hear about the negative assessment. Maybe you can discuss w/ your agent the possibility of an appeal to VETASSESS. I really cannot advise anything on the matter as I am not sure what's the best next step. As for the template, I have nothing to share to you because I just uploaded all my abstracts in PDF format, as how it looks like when downloaded from the online database. Within the PDF document itself is the DOI of each article to allow the assessor to see the location of my research abstracts online, if needed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for the reply....

In my assessment report they say I lack continuous academic research.
Is it necessary to have research papers on the same area?
I have papers published in different topics actually.


----------



## Jmedipalli

Hi,
Continuous academic research means are they expecting to publish multiple papers?

My wife has published a paper recently related to her filed, and apart from that she has her B.E and M.E project abstracts and a few papers submitted only to conferences in other colleges. 

Assistant Professor M.E, Electronics and Communication Engineering


----------



## siby.kuriakose

Hi,
I am new to this discussion group from India.
I have the following doubts

1.Do we need transcripts from the university to be submitted or can we get the copy attested by a nortary?

2.If the employer is not ready to give detailed job responsibilities but i have all pay slips and appointment letter , whether self declaration is enough? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie

siby.kuriakose said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this discussion group from India.
> I have the following doubts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Do we need transcripts from the university to be submitted or can we get the copy attested by a nortary?
> 
> 
> 
> Scan and send a clear and color copy of your original transcripts. If it is a color copy, you need not get it attested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.If the employer is not ready to give detailed job responsibilities but i have all pay slips and appointment letter , whether self declaration is enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Try and get a detailed RnR from your supervisor or senior colleague preferably in the same department on a stamp paper and get it attested (notarized). Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sucess

Dear veteran

Education: BSc, MSc Biochemistry and Ph.D Biotech.
Experience: 1. Life Scientist/Life Science Technician-2012-(10 months)

2. Life Scientist-2019-(6 months)

I need your advice on getting assessed as a Life Scientist/Life Science Technician, considering this statement from vetassess "applicants must have at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation" whereas I have 10 months experience 7 years ago and 6 months experience recently.


----------



## ajnewbie

Sucess said:


> Dear veteran
> 
> Education: BSc, MSc Biochemistry and Ph.D Biotech.
> Experience: 1. Life Scientist/Life Science Technician-2012-(10 months)
> 
> 2. Life Scientist-2019-(6 months)
> 
> I need your advice on getting assessed as a Life Scientist/Life Science Technician, considering this statement from vetassess "applicants must have at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years in a field which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation" whereas I have 10 months experience 7 years ago and 6 months experience recently.


I am guessing you wish to be assessed under the ANZSCO code 234511 which according to VETASSESS is a General Occupation. Based on the information you have provided VETASSESS is most likely to deduct 12 months from your overall work experience post your BSc (taking in to consideration total work ex in last 10 years) which it does to arrive at the "Date Deeemed Skilled". As such I am guessing you will have a positive assessment for your qualification but you won't be able to claim any points for work experience. Please research your ANZSCO code and the VETASSESS website before you apply. You can also try getting additional work experience and then apply if you can afford to. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## atulgupta225

Hi All,

My spouse is working as relationship manager in bank where her major duties is related to handling finances of customers.
So we have decided for 222311 Financial Investment Adviser code which needs to be assessed by VETASSESS.
She had post degree qualification as correspondence, so what to know whether it will be recognized as valid degree.
Also if someone share the templates of documents for statutory declaration required for assessment.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## anuragkhetan

Applied on 8th July for 224711 skills assessment and waiting till now, any idea how much more it would take generally? 6-8 weeks timeline almost here.


----------



## ajnewbie

atulgupta225 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My spouse is working as relationship manager in bank where her major duties is related to handling finances of customers.
> So we have decided for 222311 Financial Investment Adviser code which needs to be assessed by VETASSESS.
> She had post degree qualification as correspondence, so what to know whether it will be recognized as valid degree.
> Also if someone share the templates of documents for statutory declaration required for assessment.
> 
> Regards,
> Atul Gupta





> She had post degree qualification as correspondence, so what to know whether it will be recognized as valid degree.


VETASSESS will only evaluate degrees up to Bachelors for degrees obtained overseas. For post-graduate degrees, VETASSESS will assess them, but you will not be able to claim points if the degree is obtained overseas. In my case for example, my post-graduate degree was considered equivalent to the PG degree in AU as per the AQF but I could not claim any points for that. So, I had to proceed with 15 points for Bachelors. I don't see a reason why VETASSES will not evaluate a correspondence degree as long as you have transcripts and a degree certificate. For templates of SDs, I used the ones available online via a Google search. I hope this helps. Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ajnewbie

anuragkhetan said:


> Applied on 8th July for 224711 skills assessment and waiting till now, any idea how much more it would take generally? 6-8 weeks timeline almost here.


I think the standard turn around time that VETASSESS says is 10-12 weeks. Moreover VETASSESS is known to take longer than that. I got my assessment after 11 weeks. Hope you get yours early.


----------



## atulgupta225

ajnewbie said:


> VETASSESS will only evaluate degrees up to Bachelors for degrees obtained overseas. For post-graduate degrees, VETASSESS will assess them, but you will not be able to claim points if the degree is obtained overseas. In my case for example, my post-graduate degree was considered equivalent to the PG degree in AU as per the AQF but I could not claim any points for that. So, I had to proceed with 15 points for Bachelors. I don't see a reason why VETASSES will not evaluate a correspondence degree as long as you have transcripts and a degree certificate. For templates of SDs, I used the ones available online via a Google search. I hope this helps. Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


Also my spouse is not having relieving letter from one company and for other she is having it in mail and not in letter head.
Though she is having offer letter but relieving letter are missing for 2 companies out of total 4 companies she had been working.
Could you please suggest how to proceed with skill assessment.


----------



## sharmashobha1205

@atulgupta..I had given work reference letters and experience certificates. In both of them, date of joining and leaving were mentioned. If you can get an experience certificate on a letter head, that would work. Hope it helps.


----------



## ajnewbie

atulgupta225 said:


> Also my spouse is not having relieving letter from one company and for other she is having it in mail and not in letter head.
> Though she is having offer letter but relieving letter are missing for 2 companies out of total 4 companies she had been working.
> Could you please suggest how to proceed with skill assessment.





> Also my spouse is not having relieving letter from one company and for other she is having it in mail and not in letter head.


You will need a document that reflects her end date. Try and reach out to the HR and get BOTH the relieving/experience letters mentioning the end dates. If you are unable to get them, get a statutory declaration mentioning the end dates with notarization mentioning the reason you do not have the letters. Attach all the other documents like offer letters, salary slips and any proof (that she worked for the company) including the email for the 2nd relieving letter and you should be good. All the best!


----------



## Suleyman

Hey everyone, I've studied Bachelors of Arts in Media, Communication and Culture and has been working almost 2 years in something very related. I want to be assessed as Marketing Specialist (225113). What do you think my chances are? I can make sure the letter from my work includes all the tasks asked for the occupation however my study might be a problem. Let me know if you have any thoughts, thanks in advance!


----------



## kallol

Suleyman said:


> Hey everyone, I've studied Bachelors of Arts in Media, Communication and Culture and has been working almost 2 years in something very related. I want to be assessed as Marketing Specialist (225113). What do you think my chances are? I can make sure the letter from my work includes all the tasks asked for the occupation however my study might be a problem. Let me know if you have any thoughts, thanks in advance!


The point is your study background is not highly related to Marketing Specialist (225113) profession.
Chk the following jobs if you do those: 
-Planning, developing and organising advertising policies and campaigns to support sales objectives

-Advising executives and clients on advertising strategies and campaigns to reach target markets, creating consumer awareness and effectively promoting the attributes of goods and services
-Coordinating production of advertising campaigns involving specialised activities, such as artwork, copywriting, media scripting, television and film production and media placement, within time and budget constraints

-Analysing data regarding consumer patterns and preferences
-Interpreting and predicting current and future consumer trends

-Researching potential demand and market characteristics for new goods and services and collecting and analysing data and other statistical information

-Supporting business growth and development through the preparation and execution of marketing objectives, policies and programs

-Commissioning and undertaking market research to identify market opportunities for new and existing goods and services

-Advising on all elements of marketing such as product mix, pricing, advertising and sales promotion, selling, and distribution channels.

If those match your jobs u can go, but do not go for fabricated scenery.


----------



## yousuf008

*help required regarding re assessment*

Hello everyone i just got a negative assessment in management consultant my field of study is highly relevant but unfortunately my experience & interview was not satisfactory due to which it came out as negative .

Q1 need help me in defining rolels and responsiblities and what are they looking for in the interview.
Q2 should i go for review what else should i submit , should i change/alter my RnR doc , I do not work for big 4 Mc , rather a small consultancy company . 

my outcome letter states " based on the information provided and the interview undertaken with you, the applicant, your roles primarily involve guiding and training clients on the application of industry standards for quality and compliance purposes. It was not evident that your duties relate to developing solutions or strategies to help clients solve high-level organisational management issues"

A MARA agent suggested that they only accept management consultants who have worked for big MC companies .

may be i wasnt able to justify various turnaround strategies i implemented across different busineses. 
i already following submitted following docs and it was priority processed
-Rnr Doc
-payslips
-contract
-cv


----------



## Suleyman

kallol said:


> The point is your study background is not highly related to Marketing Specialist (225113) profession.
> Chk the following jobs if you do those:
> -Planning, developing and organising advertising policies and campaigns to support sales objectives
> 
> -Advising executives and clients on advertising strategies and campaigns to reach target markets, creating consumer awareness and effectively promoting the attributes of goods and services
> -Coordinating production of advertising campaigns involving specialised activities, such as artwork, copywriting, media scripting, television and film production and media placement, within time and budget constraints
> 
> -Analysing data regarding consumer patterns and preferences
> -Interpreting and predicting current and future consumer trends
> 
> -Researching potential demand and market characteristics for new goods and services and collecting and analysing data and other statistical information
> 
> -Supporting business growth and development through the preparation and execution of marketing objectives, policies and programs
> 
> -Commissioning and undertaking market research to identify market opportunities for new and existing goods and services
> 
> -Advising on all elements of marketing such as product mix, pricing, advertising and sales promotion, selling, and distribution channels.
> 
> If those match your jobs u can go, but do not go for fabricated scenery.


I agree that my study is not highly relevant to this occupation but my job is. Do you think job matters more in their eyes than the study? I am pretty sure I can get my boss write out a letter almost exactly matching these job descriptions. Thanks for your answer by the way.


----------



## kallol

Suleyman said:


> I agree that my study is not highly relevant to this occupation but my job is. Do you think job matters more in their eyes than the study? I am pretty sure I can get my boss write out a letter almost exactly matching these job descriptions. Thanks for your answer by the way.



They will assess both your study and job experience.

Even if your boss write as you ask , he or you (or both) will face an interview with them and ultimately they will find it out. they are very serious about it.

I suggest you to discuss with some agents about your issue and then go for it.

Thank you.


----------



## Ethika

ajnewbie said:


> VETASSESS will only evaluate degrees up to Bachelors for degrees obtained overseas. For post-graduate degrees, VETASSESS will assess them, but you will not be able to claim points if the degree is obtained overseas. In my case for example, my post-graduate degree was considered equivalent to the PG degree in AU as per the AQF but I could not claim any points for that. So, I had to proceed with 15 points for Bachelors. I don't see a reason why VETASSES will not evaluate a correspondence degree as long as you have transcripts and a degree certificate. For templates of SDs, I used the ones available online via a Google search. I hope this helps. Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


Do you mean if the occupation only requires a bachelor degree, even if one obtains a positive outcome for the skill assessment from VETASSESS, and already included the highest degree in the skill assessment (say, a doctoral degree in the skill assessment application), he/she still cannot claim points for the doctoral degree and has to go for the 15 points assigned to bachelor degree?


----------



## ajnewbie

Ethika said:


> Do you mean if the occupation only requires a bachelor degree, even if one obtains a positive outcome for the skill assessment from VETASSESS, and already included the highest degree in the skill assessment (say, a doctoral degree in the skill assessment application), he/she still cannot claim points for the doctoral degree and has to go for the 15 points assigned to bachelor degree?


You can claim points for a PhD (20 points) as long as VETASSESS says so in their outcome letter. What I mean by that is, if you get positively assessed by VETASSESS and they say that your PhD is equivalent to the AQF in their outcome letter, then yes, you can claim 20 points for education. Please see the link below which gives the breakup of the points that can be claimed for a Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190). I hope I was able to address your query. Good luck!

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190/points-table


----------



## vattic

Hi All,

My spouse has completed her bachelor degree in Management and Information Technology. Working in the bank for 10+ years. She is more experienced in small and medium-sized enterprises where she analyse the financial capability for project approval. Her current designation is Assistant Manager . We are thinking to assess her qualification either in 222311: Financial Investment Adviser or 149914: Financial Institution Branch Manager. Both these occupations are from VETASSESS. Can you please advise us below?
1. What would be easily assessable?
2. Both those occupations are different from the occupation list of the main applicant. Will there be any gain on having an assessment from two different occupation lists?
3. VETASSESS lead time is showing as 8 weeks. Can we use expedited service and what is the lead time on that?

Thanks in advance and need your help very urgently.

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## sharmashobha1205

Hi Vattic. I don't know much about these occupations but you can apply for priority processing from Vetasses. They will give the result in 10 working days after they give a confirmation that the application can be processed in priority processing in 2-3 days after you apply, depending on the documentation submitted. I got the result in 6-7 days. Hope this helps.


----------



## vattic

sharmashobha1205 said:


> Hi Vattic. I don't know much about these occupations but you can apply for priority processing from Vetasses. They will give the result in 10 working days after they give a confirmation that the application can be processed in priority processing in 2-3 days after you apply, depending on the documentation submitted. I got the result in 6-7 days. Hope this helps.


Thanks sharma, This is helpful information. I hope someone would give an opinion on the occupations I mentioned. I will also do further research on it before applying. Counting your lead times for the fast track method. 

Cheers,
Vattic


----------



## karanexpat

*Civil Engineering Technician Assessment 312212*

Hi
I want to apply for Civil Engineering Technician 312212 assessment from vetassess. I have one and half years experience of construction site. Can someone please share his experience of getting assessment in 312212
Thanks in advance


----------



## ajnewbie

karanexpat said:


> Hi
> I want to apply for Civil Engineering Technician 312212 assessment from vetassess. I have one and half years experience of construction site. Can someone please share his experience of getting assessment in 312212
> Thanks in advance


You will find very few applicants related to Civil Engineering ANZSCO codes. The best way to move forward is to study your ANZSCO code and then visit the VETASSESS website to find out all the documents you would need for an assessment. Collect all the documents and apply for assessment. In general, you will need documents to support your claims of education and work experience along with identity documents, CV and photographs. Please be advised that usually VETASSESS deducts 1 year from your work experience post education to arrive at the date deemed skilled. So if you have 1.5 years' work experience post qualification, you will not be able to claim any points for work experience. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## ajnewbie

vattic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My spouse has completed her bachelor degree in Management and Information Technology. Working in the bank for 10+ years. She is more experienced in small and medium-sized enterprises where she analyse the financial capability for project approval. Her current designation is Assistant Manager . We are thinking to assess her qualification either in 222311: Financial Investment Adviser or 149914: Financial Institution Branch Manager. Both these occupations are from VETASSESS. Can you please advise us below?
> 1. What would be easily assessable?
> 2. Both those occupations are different from the occupation list of the main applicant. Will there be any gain on having an assessment from two different occupation lists?
> 3. VETASSESS lead time is showing as 8 weeks. Can we use expedited service and what is the lead time on that?
> 
> Thanks in advance and need your help very urgently.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vattic





> 1. What would be easily assessable?


An occupation with roles and responsibilities closely matched with the ANZSCO code along with the right education will result in a positive assessment. 



> 2. Both those occupations are different from the occupation list of the main applicant. Will there be any gain on having an assessment from two different occupation lists?


No. You will not be able to claim any points. Visit the DHA's points table for more information. 



> 3. VETASSESS lead time is showing as 8 weeks. Can we use expedited service and what is the lead time on that?


Please click the link below:
https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills.../professional-occupations/priority-processing

Good luck!


----------



## anuragkhetan

Has been 8 weeks+ and still no answer from VA, what do you guys suggest?
I mailed but have not gotten reply yet. Job code - 224711


----------



## ajnewbie

anuragkhetan said:


> Has been 8 weeks+ and still no answer from VA, what do you guys suggest?
> I mailed but have not gotten reply yet. Job code - 224711


VETASSESS usually takes longer than that. I got my assessment in the 11th week. It depends on the complexity of application that you have submitted. 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## kc_muzik

Hi folks,

I’m new to the Vetasses process and had some queries:

1) Will high quality colour scans of the original documents be sufficient OR do we need true copies/notarization? 

As per the website, the former will do but just want to be sure!

2) Can someone summarize the required documents to be submitted?

Thanks!


----------



## kallol

kc_muzik said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I’m new to the Vetasses process and had some queries:
> 
> 1) Will high quality colour scans of the original documents be sufficient OR do we need true copies/notarization?
> 
> As per the website, the former will do but just want to be sure!
> 
> 2) Can someone summarize the required documents to be submitted?
> 
> Thanks!





1. high quality colour scans of the original documents is sufficient.


2. visit their website. Explained there clearly.


----------



## william0319

leosstyle said:


> Hi i received call(26 min interview) and before me my employer(15 mins interview) on same day.
> how many days it will take for the result.? And did u get positive assessment result.?


Hi, Leo What kind of question that they asked you and your employer?


----------



## uqmraza2

Hi Everyone,
Just need input for assessment for 234211 Chemist.

1. Can you please let me, what kind of documents can be provided, if we dont have bank transactions ?

2. Any tips or suggestion, or Template for RNR letter will be helpful!


----------



## uqmraza2

ajnewbie said:


> VETASSESS usually takes longer than that. I got my assessment in the 11th week. It depends on the complexity of application that you have submitted.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk




Hi mate,

What’s type of documents did you submit for job? Banks slip, tax return ? Salary slips ?


----------



## ajnewbie

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> What’s type of documents did you submit for job? Banks slip, tax return ? Salary slips ?


Hello,

I submitted the following documents as proof of employment:

1. Appointment letters/confirmation letters/offer letters (company letterhead)
2. Promotion letters with salary increment (company letterhead)
3. Organization chart (company letterhead)
4. Payslips for every salary increase (in case of promotion)
5. Statement of service (important) (company letterhead)
6. Experience/relieving letters (company letterhead)
7. Affidavits (self declarations) in case of missing documents
8. Task description letters (company letterhead)

I got most of the documents from HR and the statement of service from my boss. I did not submit bank statements nor tax returns (I had them though). I took the document checking service from VETASSESS for my occupation, and they asked me to submit all the above except the bank statements and tax returns. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## akivka

Dear All,
I need your advice. I’ve studied Finance (I have Bachelor and Master’s degrees). After graduation I had been working for several second-tier banks as a senior specialist. Then I’d become a director of a finance start-up project. I intend to get skills assessment outcomes on occupation 132111 (corporate services manager). I’ve verified with ANZSCO and in my opinion my duties and experience suit the requirements. However, I am a bit unsure if my education will be highly relevant, since I didn’t have any particular management courses and I have never worked as a manager before I had become a director. 
Thanks in advance for responses!


----------



## austpr

*Vetasses skill assessment- Management consultant negative outcome*

I had applied for skill assessment on 17th June 2019 for Management consultant and got a negative outcome on 30th Sep 2019.
They say that my filed of study is "not highly relevant" and also the "tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation".

I have a couple of queries:-

1. I believe if filed of study is "not highly relevant" then to get positive outcome last 5 years experience is only considered? Is this understanding correct or is not possible at al to get a positive assessment if field of study is not relevant.

2. My employer got an interview call and I think they were not able to present my case properly. I did not get any interview call at all I have toal 8.5 years of experience as a Business Analyst.They have considered my experience of only last 5 years instead of full 8.5 years. The outcome letter says 

"It was not evident that you were
employed in an independent consulting capacity to primarily provide
strategic advice to improve the management of an organisation as a
whole, or to provide consultation on organisational problems"


Please guide as how to go aheadnow. Appreciate any help


----------



## ajnewbie

akivka said:


> Dear All,
> I need your advice. I’ve studied Finance (I have Bachelor and Master’s degrees). After graduation I had been working for several second-tier banks as a senior specialist. Then I’d become a director of a finance start-up project. I intend to get skills assessment outcomes on occupation 132111 (corporate services manager). I’ve verified with ANZSCO and in my opinion my duties and experience suit the requirements. However, I am a bit unsure if my education will be highly relevant, since I didn’t have any particular management courses and I have never worked as a manager before I had become a director.
> Thanks in advance for responses!





> since I didn’t have any particular management courses and I have never worked as a manager before I had become a director.


As per the Australian Bureau of Statistics, you need to have worked in a managerial role. 

Even if you had enrolled in management courses, lack of managerial work experience will not work in your favor. A Bachelors will suffice as far as education is concerned (in my opinion at least), but management experience will be required for you to get a positive assessment. You can always opt for the Consultation Service offered by VETASSESS which may address your concerns in a more accurate manner. Good luck.


----------



## ajnewbie

austpr said:


> I had applied for skill assessment on 17th June 2019 for Management consultant and got a negative outcome on 30th Sep 2019.
> They say that my filed of study is "not highly relevant" and also the "tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I believe if filed of study is "not highly relevant" then to get positive outcome last 5 years experience is only considered? Is this understanding correct or is not possible at al to get a positive assessment if field of study is not relevant.
> 
> 
> 
> This is from VETASSESS for Management Consultant: "If the qualification is not in a highly relevant field, three years of highly relevant, post-qualification employment is required. This must be within the past five years"
> 
> So to rephrase, even if the field of study is not highly relevant, it is possible to get a positive assessment provided you have a minimum of 3 years of highly relevant work experience (this experience should be in the last 5 years). But since VETASSESS has deemed that your work experience is not highly relevant you got a negative outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. My employer got an interview call and I think they were not able to present my case properly. I did not get any interview call at all I have toal 8.5 years of experience as a Business Analyst.They have considered my experience of only last 5 years instead of full 8.5 years. The outcome letter says
> 
> "It was not evident that you were
> employed in an independent consulting capacity to primarily provide
> strategic advice to improve the management of an organisation as a
> whole, or to provide consultation on organisational problems"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please click the link below for detailed description of the role of a Management Consultant. If the tasks that you/your employer mentioned/confirmed are in line with the tasks mentioned in the document (pl click the link below) then you should get a positive outcome.
> 
> If you decide to move ahead and file for a re-assessment, you will need to provide justification as to how your tasks undertaken are highly relevant. It is advisable to consult a good MARA agent. You can also try and find if there is another occupation which is much more in line with your role. Good luck.
> 
> LINK: https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/ManagementConsultant.pdf
Click to expand...


----------



## austpr

ajnewbie said:


> austpr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had applied for skill assessment on 17th June 2019 for Management consultant and got a negative outcome on 30th Sep 2019.
> They say that my filed of study is "not highly relevant" and also the "tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from VETASSESS for Management Consultant: "If the qualification is not in a highly relevant field, three years of highly relevant, post-qualification employment is required. This must be within the past five years"
> 
> So to rephrase, even if the field of study is not highly relevant, it is possible to get a positive assessment provided you have a minimum of 3 years of highly relevant work experience (this experience should be in the last 5 years). But since VETASSESS has deemed that your work experience is not highly relevant you got a negative outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Please click the link below for detailed description of the role of a Management Consultant. If the tasks that you/your employer mentioned/confirmed are in line with the tasks mentioned in the document (pl click the link below) then you should get a positive outcome.
> 
> If you decide to move ahead and file for a re-assessment, you will need to provide justification as to how your tasks undertaken are highly relevant. It is advisable to consult a good MARA agent. You can also try and find if there is another occupation which is much more in line with your role. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. My roles and responsibilities were matching exactly as per the vetasses link shared by you above.
> When they interviewed my references, they were not satisfied and gave a negative outcome.
> Which MARA agent is best for my case? Can you please suggest.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anyad

austpr said:


> Thanks for your reply. My roles and responsibilities were matching exactly as per the vetasses link shared by you above.
> When they interviewed my references, they were not satisfied and gave a negative outcome.
> Which MARA agent is best for my case? Can you please suggest.


I think that might be suspect if the roles and responsibilities are an exact match as per the vetassess link. It could be an automatic red flag. nextvisa is what turned around my negative management consultant outcome to a positive. Good luck.


----------



## NB

Anyad said:


> I think that might be suspect if the roles and responsibilities are an exact match as per the vetassess link. It could be an automatic red flag. nextvisa is what turned around my negative management consultant outcome to a positive. Good luck.


If the references give a negative feedback, there is nothing much a Mara agent can do
He cannot coach the references what to say

Cheers


----------



## austpr

NB said:


> If the references give a negative feedback, there is nothing much a Mara agent can do
> He cannot coach the references what to say
> 
> Cheers


References did not give a negative feedback. The assessing officer was not satisfied with the feedback and it is mentioned on the outcome letter that 


"as focused on efficiency and effectiveness of online
system and automated processes. It was not evident that you were
employed in an independent consulting capacity to primarily provide
strategic advice to improve the management of an organisation as a
whole, or to provide consultation on organisational shortcomings".

They were not satisfied with the references given by my references.


----------



## ajnewbie

> It was not evident that you were
> employed in an independent consulting capacity to primarily provide
> strategic advice to improve the management of an organisation as a
> whole, or to provide consultation on organisational shortcomings


Does this job profile (ANZSCO code) require you to have worked in an independent capacity? If that is the case and if your references failed to support this particular requirement then your assessment is bound to return a negative outcome. As far as MARA agents are concerned, I do not know any. But, you can look online and go with the one who has a good reputation. Good luck!


----------



## anuragkhetan

anuragkhetan said:


> Has been 8 weeks+ and still no answer from VA, what do you guys suggest?
> I mailed but have not gotten reply yet. Job code - 224711


*Received positive outcome exactly after 12 weeks, work ex deducted by 12 months!*


----------



## ajnewbie

anuragkhetan said:


> *Received positive outcome exactly after 12 weeks, work ex deducted by 12 months!*


Nice... congrats!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## shruti27bhatia

Hi ... Can someone help in filing application at VetAssess ... Incase anyone has filed himself.


----------



## Anyad

NB said:


> If the references give a negative feedback, there is nothing much a Mara agent can do
> He cannot coach the references what to say
> 
> Cheers


My MARA agent turned my negative assesment around, they did ask clarifying questions from my references like twice, but eventually the appeal worked and I got a positive assesment in the end. Who knows. I think it's different case by case anyway.


----------



## baldur

it has been 12 weeks now. should i ring them? or would it be pointless?


----------



## denominator

baldur said:


> it has been 12 weeks now. should i ring them? or would it be pointless?


It's futile. They will just say "it's in progress". 
12 weeks is too early. I believe they start processing in the 13th week. They requested me for more documents in 13th week and I provided them within a day. I got the outcome one day short of the 14-week deadline.

It's a nice way to kind of force people to go for priority assessment.


----------



## rhythmgurjar

anuragkhetan said:


> anuragkhetan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has been 8 weeks+ and still no answer from VA, what do you guys suggest?
> I mailed but have not gotten reply yet. Job code - 224711
> 
> 
> 
> *Received positive outcome exactly after 12 weeks, work ex deducted by 12 months!*
Click to expand...


Hey, can you please tellme what was your job profile and total experience.
why did they deduct your 12months ? Any explanation


----------



## Anyad

baldur said:


> it has been 12 weeks now. should i ring them? or would it be pointless?


they started processing mine on the day of their deadline


----------



## austpr

austpr said:


> I had applied for skill assessment on 17th June 2019 for Management consultant and got a negative outcome on 30th Sep 2019.
> They say that my filed of study is "not highly relevant" and also the "tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks for the nominated occupation".
> 
> I have a couple of queries:-
> 
> 1. I believe if filed of study is "not highly relevant" then to get positive outcome last 5 years experience is only considered? Is this understanding correct or is not possible at al to get a positive assessment if field of study is not relevant.
> 
> 2. My employer got an interview call and I think they were not able to present my case properly. I did not get any interview call at all I have toal 8.5 years of experience as a Business Analyst.They have considered my experience of only last 5 years instead of full 8.5 years. The outcome letter says
> 
> "It was not evident that you were
> employed in an independent consulting capacity to primarily provide
> strategic advice to improve the management of an organisation as a
> whole, or to provide consultation on organisational problems"
> 
> 
> Please guide as how to go ahead now. Appreciate any help



I have a follow up query.
If my field of study is not highly relevant to the ANZSCO code but it is comparable to " AQF Bachelor degree".
Now if get a positive assessment for my experience from vetasses in that case while applying EOI wil I be able to claim 15 points for Bachelor degree considering it is not highly relevant?


----------



## austpr

ajnewbie said:


> Does this job profile (ANZSCO code) require you to have worked in an independent capacity? If that is the case and if your references failed to support this particular requirement then your assessment is bound to return a negative outcome. As far as MARA agents are concerned, I do not know any. But, you can look online and go with the one who has a good reputation. Good luck!


I had mailed Vetasses with in depth details of all projects undertaken by me as independent consultant. They have asked me to go for review.
Can anyone suggest me how to go about review? How should I give details of all projects done by me which I may have missed out earlier? (on a stamp paper, letter head or plain paper). My roles and responsibilities on employer letter head already match with the job description.


----------



## austpr

Anyad said:


> My MARA agent turned my negative assesment around, they did ask clarifying questions from my references like twice, but eventually the appeal worked and I got a positive assesment in the end. Who knows. I think it's different case by case anyway.


Which is your MARA agent?


----------



## austpr

anuragkhetan said:


> *Received positive outcome exactly after 12 weeks, work ex deducted by 12 months!*


Congrats. Did you apply yourself or use any agent?
Did your employer/you get any interview call?


----------



## ajnewbie

austpr said:


> I had mailed Vetasses with in depth details of all projects undertaken by me as independent consultant. They have asked me to go for review.
> Can anyone suggest me how to go about review? How should I give details of all projects done by me which I may have missed out earlier? (on a stamp paper, letter head or plain paper). My roles and responsibilities on employer letter head already match with the job description.


This is given on the VETASSESS website: "You have the option of applying for a review of a negative outcome if you disagree with the outcome of your assessment. The review process is your final opportunity to provide additional evidence in support of claims made in the original application. You can apply for a Reassessment - Skills Assessment Outcome Review online. Please go to the Completed Cases section of the online portal and select the case you wish to have reviewed. Alternatively, you can submit the SRG02 form (167KB pdf) along with correct fee payment." 
Link: https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...ints-test-advice/reviews-appeals-and-reissues

Getting a letter from your supervisor/HR detailing the projects that you have undertaken(including dates, client name, job details) on the company letterhead should be the best way to go about it in my opinion (pl be advised, this is just a suggestion). Make sure that the projects that you have done highlight your role as an INDEPENDENT consultant. Also, please note that you will not be able to make any changes to the original application.


----------



## ajnewbie

rhythmgurjar said:


> why did they deduct your 12months ? Any explanation


VETASSESS usually deducts 1 year post qualification (sometimes more) to arrive at the 'date deemed skilled'. They do that in almost all of the cases. The amount of experience deducted will depend on the educational qualifications of the candidate.


----------



## ajnewbie

shruti27bhatia said:


> Hi ... Can someone help in filing application at VetAssess ... Incase anyone has filed himself.


Filing an application is not complicated. Visit the VETASSESS website and find out all the documents that you would need to support your application. Collect all the documents and start your application. Visit the below link for more information:

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills.../professional-occupations/application-process

I filed my own application and got a positive assessment in 11 weeks. Good luck.


----------



## anuragkhetan

austpr said:


> Congrats. Did you apply yourself or use any agent?
> Did your employer/you get any interview call?



Applied myself, no calls received by anyone.


----------



## anuragkhetan

rhythmgurjar said:


> Hey, can you please tellme what was your job profile and total experience.
> why did they deduct your 12months ? Any explanation


They deduct date deemed skill for everyone, this was my first job and I work as a consultant in Big4. 

Timeline - 
Applied on 7th July
Outcome - 8th October

Advice - No need for any agent for all this.


----------



## austpr

austpr said:


> I have a follow up query.
> If my field of study is not highly relevant to the ANZSCO code but it is comparable to " AQF Bachelor degree".
> Now if get a positive assessment for my experience from vetasses in that case while applying EOI wil I be able to claim 15 points for Bachelor degree considering it is not highly relevant?


Can someone please reply to this query


----------



## Anyad

austpr said:


> Which is your MARA agent?


nextvisa, but I think they are now scaling back and not taking on a lot of new clients... but good luck!


----------



## Anyad

austpr said:


> Can someone please reply to this query


Don't know if this answers your question, it might just add to the confusion but here it goes.

I got points for my diploma although it was highly relevant it didn't factor into my skills asessment as my "Date deemed skilled" was before I got my degree.

none the less I think you will get points for your diploma.


----------



## Arjun_123

austpr said:


> austpr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a follow up query.
> If my field of study is not highly relevant to the ANZSCO code but it is comparable to " AQF Bachelor degree".
> Now if get a positive assessment for my experience from vetasses in that case while applying EOI wil I be able to claim 15 points for Bachelor degree considering it is not highly relevant?
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please reply to this query
Click to expand...

Yes you can claim 15 Points for degree.
If your field of study is different from the ANZSCO for which you are being assessed the VETASSESS will give you outcome with Highly irrelevant fielf of study.
Moreover, if you want to apply for the Cross ANZSCO code then experience is the substitute for the formal qualifications 
For an example

If your are applying for the ANZSCO code 211311- Photographer i.e Skill level-1 

And your field of study lets take as an Engineer
Then for a positive outcome from VETASSESS you need atleast five yeaes of experience as a photographer

And in EOI points for the degree can be claimd as per the DHA's Point based System so no need to worry you can claim 15 points for that
Thanks


----------



## austpr

Realy85 said:


> No it was negative outcome and had to reassess with more proofs


How many days did it take for review assessment to be completed.
What further proofs did you provide to them?


----------



## austpr

Arjun_123 said:


> Yes you can claim 15 Points for degree.
> If your field of study is different from the ANZSCO for which you are being assessed the VETASSESS will give you outcome with Highly irrelevant fielf of study.
> Moreover, if you want to apply for the Cross ANZSCO code then experience is the substitute for the formal qualifications
> For an example
> 
> If your are applying for the ANZSCO code 211311- Photographer i.e Skill level-1
> 
> And your field of study lets take as an Engineer
> Then for a positive outcome from VETASSESS you need atleast five yeaes of experience as a photographer
> 
> And in EOI points for the degree can be claimd as per the DHA's Point based System so no need to worry you can claim 15 points for that
> Thanks


Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Duong

*Forester (234113) or Agricultural scientist (234112)*

Dear all,

Could you please give me the advice about which occupation I should choose to nominate.
I have a bachelor and a master degree in silviculture (forestry). I have 10 years experiment working in forestry only. But I prefer to choose the Agricultural Scientist for my occupation nomination. They are closely related occupations in the same group 2341. They have the same tasks described in ANZSCO, as I understand, they are only different in the species.
Is it possible for me to get a positive result from VETASSESS? 

Thank you so much.


----------



## shekhar_babu

Hello all,

We are thinking to have exp assessed on 223112: Recruitment Consultant in order to have 5 points on 190 category.
My question here is my wife has done her bachelor degree in computer science engineering and post completion(with a gap of 4 years) she started her career into HR recruitment till today.
So how many years we need to show the experience in order to have a positive assessment till today?
Also, kindly let us know what documents need to submit for positive.

Finally, is it advisable to have a priority processing or normal processing?

Awaiting your response. Please help.


----------



## sharmashobha1205

Hi. I don't have an idea about your Anzsco code. However, minimum 3 years experience is required to claim 5 points. If the education is not as per selected code, Vetasses usually deduct minimum 1-2 years of experience. Hence, in my understanding, you will need to show minimum 4-5 years of experience to claim 5 points.


----------



## imabunny

it took me 18 weeks to receive my skills assessment, i was thinking it would result in a negative! got it last week and luckily it was a positive


----------



## ajnewbie

> So how many years we need to show the experience in order to have a positive assessment till today?


As per Australian Bureau of Statistics: At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. As such you need to have more than that. Please be advised that VETASSESS usually deducts 1 year post qualification to arrive at the date deemed skilled. In this case they may deduct more as the educational qualification is not relevant. 
Link: https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs...~UNIT+GROUP+2231+Human+Resource+Professionals



> Also, kindly let us know what documents need to submit for positive.


Visit VETASSESS website to find the list of documents required.



> Finally, is it advisable to have a priority processing or normal processing?


You need to first find out if you are eligible for priority processing. The outcome of your assessment will not change based on priority/normal processing. Also, it is your decision to opt for either, depending on how much time you are willing to wait. Good luck!


----------



## shekhar_babu

sharmashobha1205 said:


> Hi. I don't have an idea about your Anzsco code. However, minimum 3 years experience is required to claim 5 points. If the education is not as per selected code, Vetasses usually deduct minimum 1-2 years of experience. Hence, in my understanding, you will need to show minimum 4-5 years of experience to claim 5 points.


Thanks, Sharma for your valuable input.


----------



## shekhar_babu

ajnewbie said:


> As per Australian Bureau of Statistics: At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. As such you need to have more than that. Please be advised that VETASSESS usually deducts 1 year post qualification to arrive at the date deemed skilled. In this case they may deduct more as the educational qualification is not relevant.
> Link: https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs...~UNIT+GROUP+2231+Human+Resource+Professionals
> 
> 
> Visit VETASSESS website to find the list of documents required.
> 
> 
> You need to first find out if you are eligible for priority processing. The outcome of your assessment will not change based on priority/normal processing. Also, it is your decision to opt for either, depending on how much time you are willing to wait. Good luck!



Thanks, mate I will take your advice and proceed further. Good luck to you.


----------



## shekhar_babu

imabunny said:


> it took me 18 weeks to receive my skills assessment, i was thinking it would result in a negative! got it last week and luckily it was a positive


Thank you for the update. All the very best.


----------



## ajnewbie

Duong said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Could you please give me the advice about which occupation I should choose to nominate.
> I have a bachelor and a master degree in silviculture (forestry). I have 10 years experiment working in forestry only. But I prefer to choose the Agricultural Scientist for my occupation nomination. They are closely related occupations in the same group 2341. They have the same tasks described in ANZSCO, as I understand, they are only different in the species.
> Is it possible for me to get a positive result from VETASSESS?
> 
> Thank you so much.


As per the Australian Bureau of Statistics: 

234112 AGRICULTURAL SCIENTIST: Studies commercial plants, animals and cultivation techniques to enhance the productivity of farms and agricultural industries.

AND

234113 FORESTER: Studies, develops and manages forest areas to maintain commercial and recreational uses, conserve flora and fauna, and protect against fire, pests and diseases.

There seems to be a distinction in the above two ANZSCO codes. Please decide based on your role and job responsibilities. Since you say that you have worked "in forestry only", it seems that you have a better chance of a positive assessment if you decide to go with 234113 FORESTER. Good luck!

Please refer link: https://www.abs.gov.au/AUSSTATS/abs...90564DE9CA3A3286CA2575DF002DA69D?opendocument


----------



## shekhar_babu

Hi All,

Can someone please share me across the format of statement of service which we need to get printed on company letterhead. I am looking the format which to be submitted for Vetassess.

Highly appreciate If this is provided. Thank you


----------



## Duong

Thank you so much for your advice. I understand that there is more chance for me to get a positive outcome if I choose Forester as my occupation nomination. However, I prefer the Agriculture Scientist because it will give me more chance to apply to visa 190. My question now is that " Is there any chance for me to get the positive outcome with Agri scientist occupation?" I am doing a PhD in Agriculture in Australia now. 

Thank you.




ajnewbie said:


> As per the Australian Bureau of Statistics:
> 
> 234112 AGRICULTURAL SCIENTIST: Studies commercial plants, animals and cultivation techniques to enhance the productivity of farms and agricultural industries.
> 
> AND
> 
> 234113 FORESTER: Studies, develops and manages forest areas to maintain commercial and recreational uses, conserve flora and fauna, and protect against fire, pests and diseases.
> 
> There seems to be a distinction in the above two ANZSCO codes. Please decide based on your role and job responsibilities. Since you say that you have worked "in forestry only", it seems that you have a better chance of a positive assessment if you decide to go with 234113 FORESTER. Good luck!


----------



## ajnewbie

Duong said:


> Thank you so much for your advice. I understand that there is more chance for me to get a positive outcome if I choose Forester as my occupation nomination. However, I prefer the Agriculture Scientist because it will give me more chance to apply to visa 190. My question now is that " Is there any chance for me to get the positive outcome with Agri scientist occupation?" I am doing a PhD in Agriculture in Australia now.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chance for me to get the positive outcome with Agri scientist occupation?" I am doing a PhD in Agriculture in Australia now.
> 
> 
> 
> If your work experience is closely aligned with that of an Agriculture Scientist, you do stand a chance of getting a positive assessment (even if your academic qualification is in Forestry). But, VETASSESS may deduct additional years from your work experience to arrive at the date deemed skilled.
> 
> Also, since you are currently pursuing a PhD in Agriculture in AU, the best way forward would be for you to complete your PhD and then apply. You will not only increase your chances of getting a positive assessment, but will also gain additional points which will help you to get an ITA sooner. Wouldn't that be wiser (given that you are currently on some sort of a student visa)?
Click to expand...


----------



## Littlefinger99

*vetassess confusion about job*

Hi, 

I am facing one issue about vetassess job. I have worked as an HR executive for 1.5 years. After that, I worked as a Business Analyst in the Marketing Department for 2.5 years. Then again I started working as HR Manager for the last 2 years. So my question is if I apply as a Human Resource Advisor (223111), is there a chance to get a positive outcome? Or they will consider my job in the middle as a negative factor for the HRA job? Can someone please advise me on this?

Thank you in advance. I really need to know the answer as I think my whole process is depending on this.

Thank you


----------



## ajnewbie

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please share me across the format of statement of service which we need to get printed on company letterhead. I am looking the format which to be submitted for Vetassess.
> 
> Highly appreciate If this is provided. Thank you


Please see attached. Good luck!


----------



## ajnewbie

Littlefinger99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am facing one issue about vetassess job. I have worked as an HR executive for 1.5 years. After that, I worked as a Business Analyst in the Marketing Department for 2.5 years. Then again I started working as HR Manager for the last 2 years. So my question is if I apply as a Human Resource Advisor (223111), is there a chance to get a positive outcome? Or they will consider my job in the middle as a negative factor for the HRA job? Can someone please advise me on this?
> 
> Thank you in advance. I really need to know the answer as I think my whole process is depending on this.
> 
> Thank you


If your educational qualification is related to Human Resources Management (equivalent to a Bachelors) then VETASSESS will most likely deduct one year from your initial 1.5 years' experience as HR executive to arrive at the date deemed skilled. You will have to mark your work experience of 2.5 years as Business Analyst as non-relevant. You do stand a chance of a positive assessment, but you will only get 2 years as skilled employment which amounts to zero points for skilled employment. See more information here: https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs...~UNIT+GROUP+2231+Human+Resource+Professionals


----------



## Littlefinger99

ajnewbie said:


> If your educational qualification is related to Human Resources Management (equivalent to a Bachelors) then VETASSESS will most likely deduct one year from your initial 1.5 years' experience as HR executive to arrive at the date deemed skilled. You will have to mark your work experience of 2.5 years as Business Analyst as non-relevant. You do stand a chance of a positive assessment, but you will only get 2 years as skilled employment which amounts to zero points for skilled employment. See more information here:


Thank you very much for your reply! greatly appreciate it. If you don't mind me asking one additional question please, I have a bachelor's degree in Engineering and 2 years MBA degree (with Major in Marketing). Just after passing MBA I started to work as HR executive. Will it be counted as "related" educational qualification for HR, please?

Thank you again for your reply. Have a good day Sir.


----------



## ajnewbie

Littlefinger99 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply! greatly appreciate it. If you don't mind me asking one additional question please, I have a bachelor's degree in Engineering and 2 years MBA degree (with Major in Marketing). Just after passing MBA I started to work as HR executive. Will it be counted as "related" educational qualification for HR, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your reply. Have a good day Sir.


Unfortunately, VETASSESS will most likely consider your education as non-relevant. 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Littlefinger99

Thank you very much for your reply! Really appreciate it! So in case "Non-relevant" education what is the possible outcome for 5.5 Years of HR job? How many points one can expect, please?


----------



## ajnewbie

Littlefinger99 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply! Really appreciate it! So in case "Non-relevant" education what is the possible outcome for 5.5 Years of HR job? How many points one can expect, please?


As per Australian Bureau of Statistics: At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. As such you need to have more than that. Please be advised that VETASSESS usually deducts 1 year post qualification to arrive at the date deemed skilled. In this case they may deduct more as the educational qualification is not relevant. 

Link: https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstat...1+Human+Resource+Professionals

Out of the 5.5 years experience, they may deduct 5 years to substitute for education. Post this deduction, you will not be left with enough experience to arrive at the date deemed skilled. In my opinion a positive outcome is highly unlikely. I would suggest you consult a reputated MARA agent before you decide to move forward with your assessment. Good luck!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Littlefinger99

Thank you very much ajnewbie. I think you just saved my 1000 AUD! Looks like it's pointless to apply for vetasses with an MBA and 5+ HR experience. My partner has two accounting degrees (Bachelor and Masters) and 5 years of Job experience as a "Market Research Analyst". I am guessing this will yield a similar result?

Thank you very much, I really appreciate your advice on this.


----------



## ajnewbie

Littlefinger99 said:


> Thank you very much ajnewbie. I think you just saved my 1000 AUD! Looks like it's pointless to apply for vetasses with an MBA and 5+ HR experience. My partner has two accounting degrees (Bachelor and Masters) and 5 years of Job experience as a "Market Research Analyst". I am guessing this will yield a similar result?
> 
> Thank you very much, I really appreciate your advice on this.


What is the ANSCO code that your partner wishes to apply under?

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Littlefinger99

My partner --225112, has Bachelor and Master in Business Studies with Major in Accounting. Currently working for 5 years as Market Research Officer in pvt company. 

I have another colleague who has a Bachelor degree in Mechanical Engineering, MBA (2 years) in Marketing with 6+ working experience as a Business analyst, she also wishes to apply at 225112.


----------



## shekhar_babu

ajnewbie said:


> Please see attached. Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## ajnewbie

> Littlefinger99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My partner --225112, has Bachelor and Master in Business Studies with Major in Accounting. Currently working for 5 years as Market Research Officer in pvt company.
> 
> 
> 
> For this ANZSCO code VETASSESS considers an AQF Bachelor degree or higher as highly relevant. But I am not sure in this case as you say that your partner's major was accounting. If his/her other coursework was in line with this ANZSCO code, then he/she may get a positive outcome.
> 
> Also, if he/she has been working as a Market Research Officer and his/her RnR are highly relevant to the tasks mentioned by VETASSESS then there is a likelihood of a positive outcome. Please refer the attached document for further information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another colleague who has a Bachelor degree in Mechanical Engineering, MBA (2 years) in Marketing with 6+ working experience as a Business analyst, she also wishes to apply at 225112.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Though the MBA in Marketing seems highly relevant, I am not sure how VETASSESS will assess it against the AQF. Also, her work experience does not look like has the RnR of a MARKET RESEARCH ANALYST. As such I do not see a positive outcome. Please ask her to research further and apply under a relevant ANZSCO code.
> 
> Here is the link for the MARKET RESEARCH ANALYST (ANZSCO
> Code: 225112) information sheet: https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...Market Research Analyst Information Sheet.pdf
Click to expand...


----------



## Bradkina

Hi,
I want to ask if i need any other post-work experience to be eligible for skills assessment, after i completed 4 years of apprenticeship as a Fitter Machinist (323211)?


----------



## Duong

ajnewbie said:


> Duong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice. I understand that there is more chance for me to get a positive outcome if I choose Forester as my occupation nomination. However, I prefer the Agriculture Scientist because it will give me more chance to apply to visa 190. My question now is that " Is there any chance for me to get the positive outcome with Agri scientist occupation?" I am doing a PhD in Agriculture in Australia now.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> If your work experience is closely aligned with that of an Agriculture Scientist, you do stand a chance of getting a positive assessment (even if your academic qualification is in Forestry). But, VETASSESS may deduct additional years from your work experience to arrive at the date deemed skilled.
> 
> Also, since you are currently pursuing a PhD in Agriculture in AU, the best way forward would be for you to complete your PhD and then apply. You will not only increase your chances of getting a positive assessment, but will also gain additional points which will help you to get an ITA sooner. Wouldn't that be wiser (given that you are currently on some sort of a student visa)?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice, I will consider this.
> 
> Cheers,
Click to expand...


----------



## ajnewbie

Bradkina said:


> Hi,
> I want to ask if i need any other post-work experience to be eligible for skills assessment, after i completed 4 years of apprenticeship as a Fitter Machinist (323211)?


Please provide more information regarding your educational background like: did you study in AU or offshore? Do you have a AQF Certificate III or IV?


----------



## Bradkina

ajnewbie said:


> Bradkina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I want to ask if i need any other post-work experience to be eligible for skills assessment, after i completed 4 years of apprenticeship as a Fitter Machinist (323211)?
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide more information regarding your educational background like: did you study in AU or offshore? Do you have a AQF Certificate III or IV?
Click to expand...

Okay..i did my apprenticeship and education offshore and i have no AQF Certificate. So i need to know if i will be elible to do skills assessment with vetassess.


----------



## AJKuwait

Bradkina said:


> Hi,
> I want to ask if i need any other post-work experience to be eligible for skills assessment, after i completed 4 years of apprenticeship as a Fitter Machinist (323211)?



Hi Bradkina 

The anzsco code 323211 is Fitter and another anzco code 323214 is Machinist 


From where you get Fitter Machinist - 323211


----------



## Bradkina

AJKuwait said:


> Bradkina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I want to ask if i need any other post-work experience to be eligible for skills assessment, after i completed 4 years of apprenticeship as a Fitter Machinist (323211)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Br
> 
> The anzsco code 323211 is Fitter and another anzco code 323214 is Machinist
> 
> 
> From where you get Fitter Machinist - 323211
Click to expand...

Hi AJKuwait
Yes 323211 its Fitter (General) which i believe includes machining


----------



## ajnewbie

AJKuwait said:


> Hi Bradkina
> 
> The anzsco code 323211 is Fitter and another anzco code 323214 is Machinist
> 
> 
> From where you get Fitter Machinist - 323211


Please look under: 323211 FITTER (GENERAL)

Link: https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs...~UNIT+GROUP+3232+Metal Fitters and Machinists


----------



## ajnewbie

Bradkina said:


> Okay..i did my apprenticeship and education offshore and i have no AQF Certificate. So i need to know if i will be elible to do skills assessment with vetassess.


I believe that you may get a positive outcome given the following statement by the AU Bureau of Statistics: "At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications". 

I am guessing VETASSESS will deduct 3 years to substitute for educational qualification and another year to arrive at the date deemed skilled. At least that is what it does in case of a Bachelors. It may be different for Trade Workers. Please use the link below to find out if you are eligible to apply. 

Link: https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...tion/trade-occupations/am-i-eligible-to-apply


----------



## Bradkina

Thank you Ajnewbie


----------



## AJKuwait

Bradkina said:


> AJKuwait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bradkina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I want to ask if i need any other post-work experience to be eligible for skills assessment, after i completed 4 years of apprenticeship as a Fitter Machinist (323211)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Br
> 
> The anzsco code 323211 is Fitter and another anzco code 323214 is Machinist
> 
> 
> From where you get Fitter Machinist - 323211
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi AJKuwait
> Yes 323211 its Fitter (General) which i believe includes machining
Click to expand...

You can do the skill assessment for one anzsco code that will depend upon your roles and responsibilities. If you don't have at least 1 year paid employment within the last 3 years you may not get a positive outcome because they will ask for employment proof. 

Moreover, if your skill assessing authority is TRA you must take permission to do skill assessment with Vetassess.


----------



## dwightschrute

Have Lodged for skill assessment in July, haven't heard anything yet from Vetasses nor have they asked for further documents, anyone faced the same in past?


----------



## ajnewbie

dwightschrute said:


> Have Lodged for skill assessment in July, haven't heard anything yet from Vetasses nor have they asked for further documents, anyone faced the same in past?


They are known to take even longer. Their official timeline is 12-14 weeks. I got mine after 11 weeks. VETASSESS doesn't usually ask for additional documents. They make a decision based on the documents you have provided.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwightschrute

ajnewbie said:


> They are known to take even longer. Their official timeline is 12-14 weeks. I got mine after 11 weeks. VETASSESS doesn't usually ask for additional documents. They make a decision based on the documents you have provided.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk
> 
> Thank you for your reply, I got a mail this morning asking for degree certificate which I don't have but I do have a completion letter from the registrar office which I had attached but still they are asking for the same.
> 
> Please Help!
> 
> Should I attach again and mail them or get a statement saying the same and get it signed by JP?


----------



## sonam.jain

Hi Kark,

Did you get this issue sorted. I am floating in the same boat. I have non ICT degree and experiecne in IT. But ACS did assess my degree.


----------



## NB

sonam.jain said:


> Hi Kark,
> 
> Did you get this issue sorted. I am floating in the same boat. I have non ICT degree and experiecne in IT. But ACS did assess my degree.


If your degree has already been accepted by ACS as equivalent to Australia standards, then why this question?

Cheers


----------



## sonam.jain

NB said:


> If your degree has already been accepted by ACS as equivalent to Australia standards, then why this question?
> 
> Cheers


I have got only positive skill assessement(work experience) . 
They did not mention anything about my degree in the ACS letter (usually they mention that qualification is AQF equivalent)


----------



## ajnewbie

dwightschrute said:


> ajnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are known to take even longer. Their official timeline is 12-14 weeks. I got mine after 11 weeks. VETASSESS doesn't usually ask for additional documents. They make a decision based on the documents you have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply, I got a mail this morning asking for degree certificate which I don't have but I do have a completion letter from the registrar office which I had attached but still they are asking for the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Please Help!
> 
> 
> 
> Should I attach again and mail them or get a statement saying the same and get it signed by JP?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you do not have your degree certificate? Did you fulfill all the requirements for degree completion and issuance?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## dwightschrute

ajnewbie said:


> dwightschrute said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you do not have your degree certificate? Did you fulfill all the requirements for degree completion and issuance?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't received it because I moves from India as soon as I completed my studies, have spoken to the case officer and mentioned the given documents was ok,
> 
> How long after the first communication can I expect to get the outcome? been 14 weeks already, this wait is killing me ..lol
Click to expand...


----------



## ajnewbie

dwightschrute said:


> ajnewbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't received it because I moves from India as soon as I completed my studies, have spoken to the case officer and mentioned the given documents was ok,
> 
> How long after the first communication can I expect to get the outcome? been 14 weeks already, this wait is killing me ..lol
> 
> 
> 
> There is no saying when you will get the outcome. But, since you mention that you contacted them to explain the reason behind your missing degree certificate and they were OK with it, I am guessing it should come within a week or two. You can reach out to VETASSESS explaining in detail your case and maybe you will hear from them. Also, as far as waiting is concerned, you need to buckle up as this is just the beginning of the waiting game. You will first need to wait for an invite, then wait for approval, wait for a CO contact (varies case by case), and finally wait for the grant. Patience is the key.
Click to expand...


----------



## baldur

after 12 weeks, they asked the colourful versions of the documents that my partner provided. she uploaded them straightaway and now it has been 14 weeks yet no update. Dont understand why it takes too long.


----------



## ajnewbie

baldur said:


> after 12 weeks, they asked the colourful versions of the documents that my partner provided. she uploaded them straightaway and now it has been 14 weeks yet no update. Dont understand why it takes too long.


VETASSESS is known for delays in processing applications. One of the reasons could be a high volume of applications that need to be processed. I am guessing that verifying claims made by applicants is similar to what DHA does to verify applicants. Also, VETASSESS says this under the *List of Required Documents*: _All documents must be high quality colour copies of the original documents._ You could have gotten the outcome already if you would have provided them with color copies in the first place. VETASSESS will process your partner's documents now that they have the color copies. Hopefully you should get the outcome anytime now if you haven't already. Good luck!


----------



## dwightschrute

I am on the same boat, they asked to extra documents two weeks back which I sent on the same day and still haven't heard anything back,I applied on 25/7.


----------



## dwightschrute

Hey Guys,

Got my outcome and I got positive. Thank you for your support.


----------



## Elllie

Hello everyone.. I'm a Sales Executive in a Cosmetics Industry for 8 years now. I have checked the Technical Sales Representative NEC job requirements and they are all at least 80% matched with my qualifications. The question is, does cosmetics includes in the NEC category? Pls pls help me.. ThAnks!


----------



## Asood23

HI guys,

I am working as a fitter in India. I have done B.A. (Bachelor of Arts) and have been working since 15 years. I am confused about skill assesment. As per my research, I have to do TRA through VETASSESS (RTO) but is it mandatory to do complete package i.e. technical interview for extra 2000AUD or only stage 1, documentary evidence assessment is required (1280AUD).

Please help. TIA.


----------



## AJKuwait

Asood23 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I am working as a fitter in India. I have done B.A. (Bachelor of Arts) and have been working since 15 years. I am confused about skill assesment. As per my research, I have to do TRA through VETASSESS (RTO) but is it mandatory to do complete package i.e. technical interview for extra 2000AUD or only stage 1, documentary evidence assessment is required (1280AUD).
> 
> Please help. TIA.


Your occupation and qualification doesn't match . If you have 3 or more years of work experience as a Fitter you can do the skill assessment with Vetassess. 

You must complete the stage 1 and 2 . Stage 1 is a paper based assessment once you pass Stage 1 they will invite you to stage 2 that is a technical interview. After that you will get the result


----------



## irk321

Hello, 

Need you guidance for same occupation>



flaresight said:


> Just adding my personal experience:
> 
> - I applied on 15/05/2018.
> - Positive outcome on 11/06/2018.
> - No contact.
> 
> I am self-employed, full-time photographer (211311) since 01/2013.
> I have a bachelor degree in Social Communication, which was accepted.
> Unfortunately, my experience got slashed in three years, even tough I presented a certificate of over 1200 hours in a photojournalism program during the university. Went from 10 to 0 experience points...
> 
> Well, at least I got a positive outcome and it was fast, right?
> 
> As recommended by many expert users here, I have attached an extensive documentation to prove all my claims. All my documents were translated by a NAATI certified translator, but in the end I consider it paid off.
> 
> I really hope everything works out well for you guys. I know how it feels.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## layla1988

I’m just about to submit my skills assessment as Actuary (ANZSCO code 224111).

Anyone got a rough idea of current processing times? Anyone seeing less than the advertised 12-14 weeks?

Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## ajnewbie

layla1988 said:


> I’m just about to submit my skills assessment as Actuary (ANZSCO code 224111).
> 
> Anyone got a rough idea of current processing times? Anyone seeing less than the advertised 12-14 weeks?
> 
> Thanks and good luck everyone!


Processing times vary on a case-by-case basis. Several factors will determine the time taken to complete an assessment including (but not limited to): amount and strength of evidence, number of employment periods, job locations, response from employers (in case of employment verification), education proof, etc. Lately, VETASSESS has been taking longer than usual and most of the cases here have reported more than 12 weeks. Hope yours comes faster. Good luck!


----------



## 1733258

Not sure if it's been said here but there is a thing on My Immi Tracker (www.myimmitracker.com) for skills assessments. 

Took me 14 weeks to get mine back, and I applied in August.


----------



## layla1988

mfh5001 said:


> Not sure if it's been said here but there is a thing on My Immi Tracker (www.myimmitracker.com) for skills assessments.
> 
> Took me 14 weeks to get mine back, and I applied in August.


Thanks for this, I wasn’t aware of it!


----------



## irk321

ajnewbie said:


> Filing an application is not complicated. Visit the VETASSESS website and find out all the documents that you would need to support your application. Collect all the documents and start your application. Visit the below link for more information:
> 
> https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills.../professional-occupations/application-process
> 
> I filed my own application and got a positive assessment in 11 weeks. Good luck.


hi..what if someone ia getting salary in cash and no bank transactions? Also income is below taxable slab? In that case which document is required?


----------



## irk321

cesartse said:


> Hi guys, just sharing
> 
> VETASSESS Skills Assessment
> 225213 ICT Sales Representative
> 
> Submitted date: 24/07/2019
> Lodged date: 25/07/2019
> 
> 
> Outcome: Positive - 1st August 2019
> 
> No interview
> 
> They deducted 3 years of experience from me.


Hello, Could you please guide me the documents you submitted to Vetassess?


----------



## ajnewbie

irk321 said:


> hi..what if someone ia getting salary in cash and no bank transactions? Also income is below taxable slab? In that case which document is required?


VETASSESS and later DHA will need proof that you were a paid employee. If you do not have bank transactions and were paid in cash, then you will need other documentary proof to support this. You can provide salary slips, a salary statement from your employer's Chartered Accountant (mentioning income below taxable slab), letter from your employer on letter head saying that you were paid in cash including the amounts paid for the said period. Also if your income is below taxable slab, maybe you can provide documentary evidence that you paid zero tax or nill returns. Talk to a good CA or lawyer with expertise in taxation.


----------



## ajnewbie

irk321 said:


> Hello, Could you please guide me the documents you submitted to Vetassess?


Maybe this will help...click the link below...good luck!

https://www.vetassess.com.au/portal.../srg1 explanatory notes.pdf?id=31082&id=31082


----------



## kazi.nusrah

ANy Internal auditor who applied thru VETASSESS


----------



## GHSH

*Employment documents query*

Hi everyone. I have a query regarding the documents sufficient to show employment proof for VETASSESS skills assessment. I have salary slips, job offer letter, and statement of service. I also have bank statements with entries for my salary BUT they don't have the employer's name on the entries as it was paid by cheque. Will that be alright or will I need some letter from the employer?

Also, I was paid my first six-months' salary all together after my six months probation period and then the next six months on time every month. Will there be any problem in proving one year of experience with this? (I have my job offer letter and statement of service letter from my employer of course.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vutla9992

GHSH said:


> Hi everyone. I have a query regarding the documents sufficient to show employment proof for VETASSESS skills assessment. I have salary slips, job offer letter, and statement of service. I also have bank statements with entries for my salary BUT they don't have the employer's name on the entries as it was paid by cheque. Will that be alright or will I need some letter from the employer?
> 
> Also, I was paid my first six-months' salary all together after my six months probation period and then the next six months on time every month. Will there be any problem in proving one year of experience with this? (I have my job offer letter and statement of service letter from my employer of course.)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It won't be a problem. Vetasses won't ask even bank statements.


----------



## Romeshk

Hi,

I have Total 13 Years experience in HR and , completed MBA specialized in HR in 2014 December ,
I will have 5 years of post qualifying experience by December 2019, what is the possibility to get positive outcome with 5 Years of Experience , Please advise


----------



## vutla9992

Romeshk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Total 13 Years experience in HR and , completed MBA specialized in HR in 2014 December ,
> I will have 5 years of post qualifying experience by December 2019, what is the possibility to get positive outcome with 5 Years of Experience , Please advise


Positive outcome purely depends upon the quality of your application mainly your roles and responsibilities should match with ANZSCO and provide as much evidence as you can regarding your employment like - bank statement, Tax returns and payslips ( to look more trustworthy). Finally, chances are very high to get a positive outcome with 5 years of experience.


----------



## Romeshk

Hi,

Appreciate your feedback , Thanks


----------



## Romeshk

vutla9992 said:


> Positive outcome purely depends upon the quality of your application mainly your roles and responsibilities should match with ANZSCO and provide as much evidence as you can regarding your employment like - bank statement, Tax returns and payslips ( to look more trustworthy). Finally, chances are very high to get a positive outcome with 5 years of experience.



Hi,

Thank you for your feedback


----------



## Jay Lincon

Hello,

I have a question about Vetassess and hope someone can help: 

According to Vetassess website, 141311 Hotel Manager falls under both group B and group C which means it can be assessed at a Bachelor Degree or Diploma Level however, I am a little confused as qualification(s) assessed at Degree level requires at least 3years of post qualification employment whereas qualification(s) assessed at Diploma level only requires 2 years of post-qualification?

I have a bachelor degree in Business Management which is not in a field highly relevant to my nominated occupation, can i get my skills assessed at diploma level, instead of degree? Does anyone know why the same anzco code can be assessed at 2 different qualification levels? Which one should i go for? 

Thanks,

Jay L


----------



## irk321

ajnewbie said:


> VETASSESS and later DHA will need proof that you were a paid employee. If you do not have bank transactions and were paid in cash, then you will need other documentary proof to support this. You can provide salary slips, a salary statement from your employer's Chartered Accountant (mentioning income below taxable slab), letter from your employer on letter head saying that you were paid in cash including the amounts paid for the said period. Also if your income is below taxable slab, maybe you can provide documentary evidence that you paid zero tax or nill returns. Talk to a good CA or lawyer with expertise in taxation.


Thanks alot. Much appreciated.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## manusaavi

Hi Frends, I have done
BE in Electronics and then MBA in HR and Marketing. I have total 5 years work exp in HR field . 

Please suggest what are my chances of getting a positive assessment for Recruitement HR executive? Or HR advisor?

2) How many points will I get for this assessment ?

3) Should I go to AIM for assessment since I can g et it done for HR manager 132311 too? Really confused in this part as which one is better?


Your help is much appreciated in this regard. 
Regards,


----------



## ajnewbie

I am sharing from my experience with VETASSESS and other online research I did during my assessment process. 



> BE in Electronics and then MBA in HR and Marketing. I have total 5 years work exp in HR field .


As far as I know *and you need to verify this (others who had a similar experience can correct me)*, your Masters degree won't be considered if you have earned it outside of AU. Only Masters earned in AU are considered. Based on this (please verify this), you are not likely to be given a positive assessment as your Bachelors is in Electronics and work experience is in HR. 



> Please suggest what are my chances of getting a positive assessment for Recruitement HR executive? Or HR advisor?


If your MBA is considered, then you will get a positive assessment as long as your RnR are in line with the particular ANZSCO code you apply under. VETASSESS usually deducts 1 year to arrive at the date deemed skilled and the remaining is counted towards your work experience. Also, go with the ANZSCO code where in your RnR so far is a good match. 



> How many points will I get for this assessment ?


Depends on the outcome of the assessment. 



> Should I go to AIM for assessment since I can g et it done for HR manager 132311 too? Really confused in this part as which one is better?


Go with the ANZSCO code which is a match to your job profile and RnR. You will need to provide documentary proof from your employer regarding the same.


----------



## ajnewbie

manusaavi said:


> Hi Frends, I have done
> BE in Electronics and then MBA in HR and Marketing. I have total 5 years work exp in HR field .
> 
> Please suggest what are my chances of getting a positive assessment for Recruitement HR executive? Or HR advisor?
> 
> 2) How many points will I get for this assessment ?
> 
> 3) Should I go to AIM for assessment since I can g et it done for HR manager 132311 too? Really confused in this part as which one is better?
> 
> 
> Your help is much appreciated in this regard.
> Regards,



You seem to have already gotten the grant for visa 189. Then why these questions?


----------



## manusaavi

Thanks for your reply. So that means 
1) I will not get a positive assessment from VETASSESS since my MBA is dual specualization ( HR and Marketing)?


2) AU means Australia? I have done all my education from INDIA. 


Regards, 






ajnewbie said:


> I am sharing from my experience with VETASSESS and other online research I did during my assessment process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BE in Electronics and then MBA in HR and Marketing. I have total 5 years work exp in HR field .
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know *and you need to verify this (others who had a similar experience can correct me)*, your Masters degree won't be considered if you have earned it outside of AU. Only Masters earned in AU are considered. Based on this (please verify this), you are not likely to be given a positive assessment as your Bachelors is in Electronics and work experience is in HR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest what are my chances of getting a positive assessment for Recruitement HR executive? Or HR advisor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your MBA is considered, then you will get a positive assessment as long as your RnR are in line with the particular ANZSCO code you apply under. VETASSESS usually deducts 1 year to arrive at the date deemed skilled and the remaining is counted towards your work experience. Also, go with the ANZSCO code where in your RnR so far is a good match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many points will I get for this assessment ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on the outcome of the assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go to AIM for assessment since I can g et it done for HR manager 132311 too? Really confused in this part as which one is better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go with the ANZSCO code which is a match to your job profile and RnR. You will need to provide documentary proof from your employer regarding the same.
Click to expand...


----------



## ajnewbie

> 1) I will not get a positive assessment from VETASSESS since my MBA is dual specualization ( HR and Marketing)?


The Australian Immigration does not consider Masters obtained outside Australia *(verify this)*. VETASSESS will assess your MBA positively, but it won't be considered. As such, VETASSESS will say that your Bachelors is in Electronics and will mark it as "not-relevant". Then, for HR ANZSCO code 223111, VETASSESS will deduct additional years to compensate for lack of relevant education to arrive at the date deemed skilled. In my case, though I had a Masters, VETASSESS only considered my Bachelors as I had earned my Masters from outside Australia. My experience post Bachelors was considered. 




> 2) AU means Australia? I have done all my education from INDIA


. 
Yes, AU is Australia. Also, you seem to have gotten your 189 grant already. Then why these questions?


----------



## manusaavi

Thanks. That's for my Sis😃




ajnewbie said:


> 1) I will not get a positive assessment from VETASSESS since my MBA is dual specualization ( HR and Marketing)?
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian Immigration does not consider Masters obtained outside Australia *(verify this)*. VETASSESS will assess your MBA positively, but it won't be considered. As such, VETASSESS will say that your Bachelors is in Electronics and will mark it as "not-relevant". Then, for HR ANZSCO code 223111, VETASSESS will deduct additional years to compensate for lack of relevant education to arrive at the date deemed skilled. In my case, though I had a Masters, VETASSESS only considered my Bachelors as I had earned my Masters from outside Australia. My experience post Bachelors was considered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) AU means Australia? I have done all my education from INDIA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Yes, AU is Australia. Also, you seem to have gotten your 189 grant already. Then why these questions?
Click to expand...


----------



## ajnewbie

manusaavi said:


> Thanks. That's for my Sis😃


Oh..OK. You can also visit the websites below for more info:

1. https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/skills-assessment-support

2. https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/points-test-advice

Good luck!


----------



## manusaavi

Thanks a lot. Have you done it yourself or through an agent ?


ajnewbie said:


> manusaavi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's for my Sis😃
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..OK. You can also visit the websites below for more info:
> 
> 1. https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/skills-assessment-support
> 
> 2. https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/points-test-advice
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## manusaavi

Can someone please tell whether my MBA will be considered by Immigration or not ?

Also, for me B.E in Electronics will be non relevant and MBA will not be considered at all by Immigration?
So I don't stand any chance for PR ?

Please suggest is that a correct understanding?

Regards,


QUOTE=ajnewbie;15015198]


> 1) I will not get a positive assessment from VETASSESS since my MBA is dual specualization ( HR and Marketing)?


The Australian Immigration does not consider Masters obtained outside Australia *(verify this)*. VETASSESS will assess your MBA positively, but it won't be considered. As such, VETASSESS will say that your Bachelors is in Electronics and will mark it as "not-relevant". Then, for HR ANZSCO code 223111, VETASSESS will deduct additional years to compensate for lack of relevant education to arrive at the date deemed skilled. In my case, though I had a Masters, VETASSESS only considered my Bachelors as I had earned my Masters from outside Australia. My experience post Bachelors was considered. 




> 2) AU means Australia? I have done all my education from INDIA


. 
Yes, AU is Australia. Also, you seem to have gotten your 189 grant already. Then why these questions?[/QUOTE]


----------



## manusaavi

For what educational.and exp?


imabunny said:


> it took me 18 weeks to receive my skills assessment, i was thinking it would result in a negative! got it last week and luckily it was a positive


----------



## ajnewbie

manusaavi said:


> Thanks a lot. Have you done it yourself or through an agent ?


I did it myself. It is pretty straight forward. You do not need an agent unless it is a pretty complicated case. If you feel that you do not have the time or the energy to do the research, then do consult a MARA registered agent. But, please be advised that MARA agents will only guide and advise you, collecting and submitting all the required paperwork will have to be done by you.


----------



## cm1212

*Self Employed - Assessment*

Hello All,

I am planning to lodge an application with Vetasssess under priority and feeling pretty nervous as I need the positive outcome asap. Being a Self Employed employment assessment is a difficult task.

Docs for Employment (Code 2222xx Financial Dealers)
1. 26AS (Income Tax Docs) for 12 Years.
2. Income Tax Return (1st and Latest).
3. CA Letter stating the start of business date and PAN number, name and nature of business.
4. Statutory Dec. (stating all roles and resp from ABS website and some others)
5. Certificates 
6. Clients Invoices showing my firm name as dealing office.
7. Certificate/Reference Letter from the main Broker stating services we provide and start of business activity.

Are the above docs sufficient? Or I was thinking of attaching my Business Bank Statement is it necessary I can only get it for the last 3 years.

Your feedback would really help me a lot. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bond82k

Hello Friends, I need help on Interview call to applicant and referee. What question they ask applicant in interview?? Will they take subject oriented interview?? And how about the refree? 

Also My company working hours are of US timings because we have US clients though Iam in India. So, how can we inform Vetassess to call during night time in india for interview??

Responses will be appriciated.


----------



## ajnewbie

cm1212 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am planning to lodge an application with Vetasssess under priority and feeling pretty nervous as I need the positive outcome asap. Being a Self Employed employment assessment is a difficult task.
> 
> Docs for Employment (Code 2222xx Financial Dealers)
> 1. 26AS (Income Tax Docs) for 12 Years.
> 2. Income Tax Return (1st and Latest).
> 3. CA Letter stating the start of business date and PAN number, name and nature of business.
> 4. Statutory Dec. (stating all roles and resp from ABS website and some others)
> 5. Certificates
> 6. Clients Invoices showing my firm name as dealing office.
> 7. Certificate/Reference Letter from the main Broker stating services we provide and start of business activity.
> 
> Are the above docs sufficient? Or I was thinking of attaching my Business Bank Statement is it necessary I can only get it for the last 3 years.
> 
> Your feedback would really help me a lot.
> 
> Thanks!





> Are the above docs sufficient?


The list of documents required should be available on the VETASSESS website. If you still have doubts, you can use their document checking service. I used it myself and they told me what documents were missing and they would need. Please be advised though, availing their document checking service will not guarantee a positive outcome. 



> Or I was thinking of attaching my Business Bank Statement is it necessary I can only get it for the last 3 years.


There is no harm in attaching documents. Let VETASSESS decide if they are necessary or not. 



> I need the positive outcome asap


Please be advised that VETASSESS takes a long time to assess (12-14 weeks). They may take longer depending on the amount of documentation and how well you have presented your case. If you need an earlier outcome, they have priority processing for eligible candidates. 


Good luck!


----------



## ajnewbie

Bond82k said:


> Hello Friends, I need help on Interview call to applicant and referee. What question they ask applicant in interview?? Will they take subject oriented interview?? And how about the refree?
> 
> Also My company working hours are of US timings because we have US clients though Iam in India. So, how can we inform Vetassess to call during night time in india for interview??
> 
> Responses will be appriciated.


I am basing this on responses I have seen in the past about interviews. My response may not hold true in your case, I am just sharing my 2 cents.



> What question they ask applicant in interview?? Will they take subject oriented interview??


They may ask about your RnR per your ANZSCO code. They may also verify facts mentioned on your resume. They will try and ensure that your work experience is in line with the ANZSCO code you are applying under.



> And how about the refree?


They may try to again verify your RnR. They may ask questions related to your pay, joining and termination dates (if any). Questions related to who you report to and your subordinates may also be asked. 



> Also My company working hours are of US timings because we have US clients though Iam in India. So, how can we inform Vetassess to call during night time in india for interview??


I don't think it is possible to ask VETASSES to call during a specific time. But, since your company is based in the US, I am pretty sure that they will call as per company working hours.


Also, not everyone gets interviewed and not all employers are contacted. VETAESSESS randomly chooses who to call. In my case, no background checks were made. Neither I, nor my employer were contacted. 

Good luck!


----------



## cm1212

Thanks!



ajnewbie said:


> The list of documents required should be available on the VETASSESS website. If you still have doubts, you can use their document checking service. I used it myself and they told me what documents were missing and they would need. Please be advised though, availing their document checking service will not guarantee a positive outcome.
> 
> 
> There is no harm in attaching documents. Let VETASSESS decide if they are necessary or not.
> 
> 
> Please be advised that VETASSESS takes a long time to assess (12-14 weeks). They may take longer depending on the amount of documentation and how well you have presented your case. If you need an earlier outcome, they have priority processing for eligible candidates.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Bond82k

Thank you so much for reply.


----------



## Bond82k

What is the cost for priority assessment with Vetasses? Pls reply.


----------



## ajnewbie

Bond82k said:


> What is the cost for priority assessment with Vetasses? Pls reply.


Please visit the VETASSESS website to know their current cost. Also, please verify if you meet their eligibility criteria for priority processing. All information is available on their website.


----------



## Bond82k

Hello friends, anyone applied occupation Contract Administrator ANZSCO 511111??? Iam very scared of getting negative report though i have a genuine experience but concern if they found anything in appropirate in documents. Please anyone git positive report for contract Administrator pls share the experience with vetasses. Thanks.


----------



## ajnewbie

Bond82k said:


> Hello friends, anyone applied occupation Contract Administrator ANZSCO 511111??? Iam very scared of getting negative report though i have a genuine experience but concern if they found anything in appropirate in documents. Please anyone git positive report for contract Administrator pls share the experience with vetasses. Thanks.


If you have genuine work experience and have relevant documents to support it, then there is no need to be scared. Prepare your documentation accurately and carefully and apply. If you still feel that you are not confident enough, seek the help of a MARA agent. Good luck!


----------



## patel1234

Hi Guys,
does any one has sample experience letter for Microbiologist - ANZSCO: 234517?
My wife's employer from India is struggling to write a letter and asking for a sample. 
She worked in Pathology kind of lab but has performed duties similar to 234517 and may receive positive skills assessment.


----------



## ajnewbie

patel1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> does any one has sample experience letter for Microbiologist - ANZSCO: 234517?
> My wife's employer from India is struggling to write a letter and asking for a sample.
> She worked in Pathology kind of lab but has performed duties similar to 234517 and may receive positive skills assessment.


You should be able to find samples on the web. The experience letter should contain the joining and relieving dates, position title, roles and responsibilities. That should suffice.


----------



## NAHP20

Hi,

I am newbie to the forum.

Could you please do elaborate me the process for Skill Assessment for Lab Technician/ Chemist occupation?

Thanks all for your reply.


----------



## ajnewbie

Hardik P said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am newbie to the forum.
> 
> Could you please do elaborate me the process for Skill Assessment for Lab Technician/ Chemist occupation?
> 
> Thanks all for your reply.


Please mention your ANZSCO code.


----------



## NAHP20

ajnewbie said:


> Please mention your ANZSCO code.


311414: School Laboratory Technician
234211: Chemist


----------



## ajnewbie

Hardik P said:


> 311414: School Laboratory Technician
> 234211: Chemist


Click the link to know the application process:

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills.../professional-occupations/application-process


----------



## Romeshk

patel1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> does any one has sample experience letter for Microbiologist - ANZSCO: 234517?
> My wife's employer from India is struggling to write a letter and asking for a sample.
> She worked in Pathology kind of lab but has performed duties similar to 234517 and may receive positive skills assessment.



Sample letter format link 

https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal.../VETASSESS_Statement_of_Service _template.pdf


----------



## Romeshk

patel1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> does any one has sample experience letter for Microbiologist - ANZSCO: 234517?
> My wife's employer from India is struggling to write a letter and asking for a sample.
> She worked in Pathology kind of lab but has performed duties similar to 234517 and may receive positive skills assessment.



Pls check below link 


https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs...02C0CDFB20E514E6CA257B9D0009CEC2?opendocument


----------



## Eagle786

Hello seniors, need ur expert advices regarding Marketing Specialist Occupation ...
Qualification: B.A in Arts (2008) equivalent to AQF Diploma as per Vetasses Result. MBA in Marketing (2015) equivalent to Masters Degree as per Vetasses Result. Experience: 2005 to 2008 - Junior Marketing officer 2009 to 2014 - Senior Marketing officer 2015 to till date - Marketing Specialist RNR is highly relevant to Occupation. Also got marketing certification and training in 2006,2010 and in 2014.. What will be the deem date for experience? How many total years will be count in experience ? Is the experience ll be counted after MBA (relevant degree) or before that?


----------



## ar.ra

Hi All!

Can someone please share their organisational chart and reference letter or their sample for ANZSCO 225113 Marketing Specialist.


----------



## Nizeme

Hi all, I will like to ask if vetassess gives a reference number after submitting one's application?. Thanks


----------



## shabaranks

ar.ra said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Can someone please share their organisational chart and reference letter or their sample for ANZSCO 225113 Marketing Specialist.


If you are genuinely working in the company, then you should be able to find your company's organizational chart on your HR intranet page.


----------



## Nizeme

Hi, please did anyone apply for food technologist occupation with vetassess, I got a negative outcome because I have a master's in biotechnology but claiming food tech as an occupation was the issue, I used a migration agent but guess he didn't do a good job before applying and the outcome turned out negative. Can someone advise if it would be better to go for general life scientist and reassess my application.


----------



## ajnewbie

Nizeme said:


> Hi, please did anyone apply for food technologist occupation with vetassess, I got a negative outcome because I have a master's in biotechnology but claiming food tech as an occupation was the issue, I used a migration agent but guess he didn't do a good job before applying and the outcome turned out negative. Can someone advise if it would be better to go for general life scientist and reassess my application.


Your RnR should be in line with the RnR of the ANZSCO code you are applying under with relevant education. Find out your relevant ANZSCO code here:

https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/Previousproducts/1220.0Search02006?opendocument

234212 Food Technologist is completely different from 234511 Life Scientist (General). An agent is not required for immigration purposes unless you have a pretty complicated background, or you lack the time to do the necessary research and paperwork. If you have to use an agent, then go with a reputed MARA agent.


----------



## Nizeme

@ajnewbie, Hi, Thanks for the feedback. Didn't expect the negative outcome, I lacked time and I used an agent, guess not reputable enough. The issue is biotechnology is not related to food technologist and my degree does not have any food processing or nutrition that's why it was rejected. I trusted the agent because thought he was doing his job to scrutinize and do proper check of my RbR. If you don't mind can I send you my RnR to see what occupation best suit me. Thanks. If you can help out,pls drop your email.


----------



## ajnewbie

Nizeme said:


> @ajnewbie, Hi, Thanks for the feedback. Didn't expect the negative outcome, I lacked time and I used an agent, guess not reputable enough. The issue is biotechnology is not related to food technologist and my degree does not have any food processing or nutrition that's why it was rejected. I trusted the agent because thought he was doing his job to scrutinize and do proper check of my RbR. If you don't mind can I send you my RnR to see what occupation best suit me. Thanks. If you can help out,pls drop your email.


I cannot mention my email here due to rules of this forum. You can try and send me a private message. I tried to send you a message, but this is what I got: "Nizeme has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages". 

Once you send me a message, I will be able to share my email address.


----------



## Nizeme

@ajnewbie, because I am new, I need to have 5 good posts before I can send private messages.


----------



## Nizeme

Has anyone applied for 234599:Life Scientist NEC, please let me know what qualification you used and was your RnR have to be 100% to ANZSCO. Thanks


----------



## GARRY_2015

I have not highly relevant degree for my occupation mixed crop farmer but i have 3 years of experience in last five years.

Would vettasess deducted my all three years of experience or two years?


----------



## Austyle

Hi

I have a question, my wife applied for assessment, they are requesting additional documents. how long does she have to upload those documents?

Thanks in advance


----------



## StephenLe0701

Hi guys,
I got a negative out come from Vetassess for Anzsco code 312211 - Civil Engineering Draftsperson, and the given reason is:
The employment does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as
the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks
for the nominated occupation. Should I reassess by submitting a explanatory letter of employment certificate, and will update and elaborate some job descriptions relevant to the Anzsco tasks or should I submit a new employment certificate?
So could you please tell what to do now? Thanks you so much
StephenLe


----------



## Realy85

Go for it. Provide more proofs and elaborate duties very closely related to anzsco code. You will get through.


----------



## StephenLe0701

Realy85 said:


> Go for it. Provide more proofs and elaborate duties very closely related to anzsco code. You will get through.


Please tell me what to do next? i intend to submit a new reference letter of employment including mentioned duties and supplement new duties closely relevant to Anzsco tasks


----------



## pranabsinha

Anybody please advice , Is VETESSES assess people in Environmental manager 139912 ANZSCO with Ph.D in wildlife science and 2 years of experience as Sr. Environmental Manager.


----------



## vutla9992

pranabsinha said:


> Anybody please advice , Is VETESSES assess people in Environmental manager 139912 ANZSCO with Ph.D in wildlife science and 2 years of experience as Sr. Environmental Manager.


Yes, you can go ahead.


----------



## pranabsinha

vutla9992 said:


> Yes, you can go ahead.


Could you let me know the procedure for the assessment.


----------



## vutla9992

pranabsinha said:


> Could you let me know the procedure for the assessment.


Gather all documents ( Education, passport, Experience (offer letter, payslips, bank statements and roles and responsibilities as per ANZSCO code).

All the documents are clear colour scan copies.


----------



## Gumnaam

Hello Guys,

I am currently studying Bachelor of Business (BBus) in International Business at Murdoch University. I will be graduating this year. As you can judge by the title of my degree, i am facing huge dilemma with the skills assessment of this degree. My qualification focuses on all disciplines of business from accounting to marketing. So i am facing difficulty in identifying right occupation if it even exists.

I am unsure if it is possible to get it assessed by VETASSESS/CPA/ICA/ IPA.

Does anyone have similar experience where their degree is not exactly described by the ANZSCO code and how did they determine if it is assessable ?

Following are some points about ANZSCO occupation interpretations by Australian Bureau of Statistics:

Principal title - the title which best describes the particular occupation. It is generally the most commonly used title, although there are exceptions in cases where the most commonly used title is too broad or too narrow in meaning for the purposes of the ANZSCO occupation, or where occupations of different content are usually known by the same title. A small number of occupations are known by different titles in Australia and New Zealand. In these cases, a dual title, which notes the country-specific titles, has been used to describe the occupation, e.g. 'Migration Agent (Aus) / Immigration Consultant (NZ)'.

Alternative title - any commonly used alternative title (or titles) for the occupation. These alternative titles have the same meaning as the principal title but may be less commonly used.


----------



## NeuroGuy

Hi everyone, good work you are all doing. I am planning on submitting my application to Vetassess. However, I have rather peculiar case.

I have a BSc, MSc and PhD (both from Australia) in one of the life sciences area. I am claiming work experience post-PhD only. My BSc is from one of the countries that vetassess requires an official transcript/degree certificate to be sent directly to them by the awarding university - the university is closed due to ongoing COVID-19 emergency. *I was wondering if it would be sufficient to submit only my MSc and PhD documents - is there anyone on here that has submitted just their post-grad documents for vetassess application?*

Thanks.


----------



## ajnewbie

NeuroGuy said:


> Hi everyone, good work you are all doing. I am planning on submitting my application to Vetassess. However, I have rather peculiar case.
> 
> I have a BSc, MSc and PhD (both from Australia) in one of the life sciences area. I am claiming work experience post-PhD only. My BSc is from one of the countries that vetassess requires an official transcript/degree certificate to be sent directly to them by the awarding university - the university is closed due to ongoing COVID-19 emergency. *I was wondering if it would be sufficient to submit only my MSc and PhD documents - is there anyone on here that has submitted just their post-grad documents for vetassess application?*
> 
> Thanks.


Use their Document Checking Service. That is the best official information that you can get regarding your undergrad documents.


----------



## skapsyd

Hello all,

I am based in Sydney and starting my journey for *132111 (Corp Serv Manager)*. 

I anticipate 80 + 5(190 NSW state nomination) = *85 points* in total.

*Points breakup -*
*Age* - 25 points (33 years 4 months)
*English* - 20 points (PTE yet to be taken)
*Employment* - 5 points (Indian exp from May 2012 to Sep 2017, deducted first 2 years thus recognised exp of 3+ years)
*Employment Aus* - 5 points (Sydney Exp from Oct 2017 to till date)
*Education* - 15 points (BA Honours (Maths))
*Single* - 10 points
*NSW state nomination* - 5 points

Please can someone verify my points calculation (80+5) and advice if I have a fair chance for getting a NSW state invite under job code 132111 Corp Service Manager.

My next step is to get VETASSESS process started thus the query. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ajnewbie

skapsyd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am based in Sydney and starting my journey for *132111 (Corp Serv Manager)*.
> 
> I anticipate 80 + 5(190 NSW state nomination) = *85 points* in total.
> 
> *Points breakup -*
> *Age* - 25 points (33 years 4 months)
> *English* - 20 points (PTE yet to be taken)
> *Employment* - 5 points (Indian exp from May 2012 to Sep 2017, deducted first 2 years thus recognised exp of 3+ years)
> *Employment Aus* - 5 points (Sydney Exp from Oct 2017 to till date)
> *Education* - 15 points (BA Honours (Maths))
> *Single* - 10 points
> *NSW state nomination* - 5 points
> 
> 
> 
> Please can someone verify my points calculation (80+5) and advice if I have a fair chance for getting a NSW state invite under job code 132111 Corp Service Manager.
> 
> My next step is to get VETASSESS process started thus the query.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


The points calculation seems to be good (will depend on the assessment). Also, nobody can predict your chances of getting an invite as NSW does not have a pattern. The best thing to do is get your assessment done and put in your EOI. Good luck!


----------



## bluemaltshop

*Payment Evidence Dilemma*

Hi all, I've an enquiry and hope for some advice. I'm claiming 4 years of experience as Management Consultant.

A: Holding Company wholly owns B and C
B: Entity that pays my salary for 2 years
C: Entity that pays my salary for other 2 years.

My work title over the 4 years is the same. Work experience is from the perspective of A and how to improve both B and C simultaneously. I wrote my project list to show each project was for both B and C.

However, the company name that appears on my payslips, bank statements are B and C.

In effort to clear doubts I have done the following:

1. Show official annual reports for listed companies that indicates B and C are wholly owned entities by A.

2. Statement of service stated that B and C are wholly owned by A.

3. Official website which also states B and C are owned entities by A.

I'll like to ask is this a red flag for any assessor? On why my indicated work experience is with A but the payment evidence is B and C?


----------



## NB

bluemaltshop said:


> Hi all, I've an enquiry and hope for some advice. I'm claiming 4 years of experience as Management Consultant.
> 
> A: Holding Company wholly owns B and C
> B: Entity that pays my salary for 2 years
> C: Entity that pays my salary for other 2 years.
> 
> My work title over the 4 years is the same. Work experience is from the perspective of A and how to improve both B and C simultaneously. I wrote my project list to show each project was for both B and C.
> 
> However, the company name that appears on my payslips, bank statements are B and C.
> 
> In effort to clear doubts I have done the following:
> 
> 1. Show official annual reports for listed companies that indicates B and C are wholly owned entities by A.
> 
> 2. Statement of service stated that B and C are wholly owned by A.
> 
> 3. Official website which also states B and C are owned entities by A.
> 
> I'll like to ask is this a red flag for any assessor? On why my indicated work experience is with A but the payment evidence is B and C?


What’s the problem if you show 2 separate employments as B and C ?

Cheers


----------



## bluemaltshop

NB said:


> What’s the problem if you show 2 separate employments as B and C ?
> 
> Cheers


I combined because i thought it would be strange to be repeating exactly project list for B and C twice. Will you recommend to separate it out?


----------



## vutla9992

NB said:


> What’s the problem if you show 2 separate employments as B and C ?
> 
> Cheers



Dear Friends and Members,

I have a query about VETASSESS assessment. I had a positive outcome as a Biotechnologist and now I want to apply again for a new assessment as a Microbiologist (Both the occupations falling under the same unit group and roles and responsibilities are same as per ANZSCO). What are the chances of getting a positive assessment? My education also matches for Microbiologist occupation. 

My education is B.sc Microbiology and M.sc Applied Microbiology and Biotechnology.

Thanks in advance for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## Romeshk

Hi ,

Today i have received my positive outcome with 8.5 years assessed positively , this forum was immensely helpful for my skill assessment and i did it my self , Thank you for all seniors for sharing their experience , I would like to share my experience with people who are expecting to do their assessment

1st Employment - From 2005 to 2015 and vetassess considered my first six years as qualifying period and taken the date deemed skill from 01.06.2011 when exactly i have completed six years 
in my first employment ( i did not thought about that period seriously since i completed my MBA in 2014) what they explain is if employment occurs before completion of qualification , then Five + one years will be considered as qualifying period 

02nd Employment - employer not issued a statement of service again since they have issued a service letter when i am resigning , however that letter was not described my job duties , submitted a statutory declaration and supporting documents of appointment letter , job offer letter , pay slips , provident fund statements , official job description , resignation accept letter and service letter

Current Employment - submitted appointment letter, job offer letter , annual increment letters , service letter , pay slips and provident fund details 

submitted merged PDF document of pay slips of four months per year for all the years from 2005 to 2020 highlighting the month, all pay slips and provident funds documents to be submitted separately for each positions in each employments , MBA is assessed as AQF Master Degree 

Cheers


----------



## kumargaurav

*Production manager Manufacturing*



balmain said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> I had applied for my skills assessment to Vetassess as a finance officer back in 2013 (through an agent). The agent misread my case and convinced me to pick the above mentioned occupation. I provided evidence and resume accordingly. However my assessment report was negative from Vetassess.
> 
> Now in 2018, after 5 years I have reapplied as a production Manager (manufacturing) at Vetassess by myself. I have provided correct evidences and an honest resume. But upon applying I realised that my production manager profile overlaps and contradicts, designation and duties, with the earlier Finance officer profile I had submitted in 2013. The overlapping work experience is between 2010-2013.
> 
> Now it's got me worried, will it be a problem ? I mean will Vetassess cross check my new application with the 5 year old one ? Will they report my profile to dibp for integrity issues?
> 
> It's just been 4 days that I have applied. I am very tensed, please advise ? Need your help !


Hi would like to know what was the outcome, I am applying for the assessment shortly as Production Manager Manufacturing


----------



## Realy85

kumargaurav said:


> balmain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Seniors
> 
> I had applied for my skills assessment to Vetassess as a finance officer back in 2013 (through an agent). The agent misread my case and convinced me to pick the above mentioned occupation. I provided evidence and resume accordingly. However my assessment report was negative from Vetassess.
> 
> Now in 2018, after 5 years I have reapplied as a production Manager (manufacturing) at Vetassess by myself. I have provided correct evidences and an honest resume. But upon applying I realised that my production manager profile overlaps and contradicts, designation and duties, with the earlier Finance officer profile I had submitted in 2013. The overlapping work experience is between 2010-2013.
> 
> Now it's got me worried, will it be a problem ? I mean will Vetassess cross check my new application with the 5 year old one ? Will they report my profile to dibp for integrity issues?
> 
> It's just been 4 days that I have applied. I am very tensed, please advise ? Need your help !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi would like to know what was the outcome, I am applying for the assessment shortly as Production Manager Manufacturing
Click to expand...

I may not be the right person to answer to this but I can tell you from the conversation I had with my agent when applying for my assessment. The data is stored for ages. They might have definitely your passport number which contains all the information. 
The best way to get assessed was to apply for new anzsco code by deducting that time period for which you applied under a different code. That means you should have got it assessed only from the five years.
Now you can't do anything as you have already uploaded and it is a big risk according to me. Consult a good mara agent otherwise you are in trouble. If I were in your place I would have withdrawn my application. But wait for seniors to response. Logically and ethically it's wrong.


----------



## vutla9992

*Assessing 2 occupations with VETASSESS*

Dear Forum members,

Anybody tried to assess two occupations with VETASSESS, if so, what is the outcome and how likely get a positive outcome. 

I had a positive outcome as a Biotechnologist and now I want to apply again for a new assessment as a Microbiologist (Both the occupations falling under the same unit group and roles and responsibilities are same as per ANZSCO). What are the chances of getting a positive assessment? My education also matches for Microbiologist occupation. 

My education is B.sc Microbiology and M.sc Applied Microbiology and Biotechnology.

Thanks in advance for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## hp_tatikonda

Hi,

Could you please tell me what supporting documents have you submitted for project list?

I have applied for reassessment of my expired. I have been in different profession since 2016. My consulting expereince was until 2016. Now the big concern is that the project list says *"Please use the template below to provide details of a representative sample of the consultancy engagements you were involved in for each period of employment within the past five years."* How this will impact my assessment?

Any ideas?

Thanks
HP




bluemaltshop said:


> Hi all, I've an enquiry and hope for some advice. I'm claiming 4 years of experience as Management Consultant.
> 
> A: Holding Company wholly owns B and C
> B: Entity that pays my salary for 2 years
> C: Entity that pays my salary for other 2 years.
> 
> My work title over the 4 years is the same. Work experience is from the perspective of A and how to improve both B and C simultaneously. I wrote my project list to show each project was for both B and C.
> 
> However, the company name that appears on my payslips, bank statements are B and C.
> 
> In effort to clear doubts I have done the following:
> 
> 1. Show official annual reports for listed companies that indicates B and C are wholly owned entities by A.
> 
> 2. Statement of service stated that B and C are wholly owned by A.
> 
> 3. Official website which also states B and C are owned entities by A.
> 
> I'll like to ask is this a red flag for any assessor? On why my indicated work experience is with A but the payment evidence is B and C?


----------



## NeuroGuy

ajnewbie said:


> Use their Document Checking Service. That is the best official information that you can get regarding your undergrad documents.


Thanks for your response.


----------



## GHSH

*Listing Irrelevant employment in the employment section*

Hi everyone,

I will be applying for a VETASSESS assessment soon. I have one year of relevant full-time employment in my nominated occupation and a relevant qualification. However, I also have other employments like internships and freelance work during that time (not relevant to my nominated occupation), which I did side by side. I will be including them all in my CV. I won't be claiming any points for work experience in my EOI. 

1. In the 'employment' section, can I just enter details about my full-time employment, which is relevant as I only have proper documentation for the same? 

2. Will there be an issue if I include only my full-time job in the Employment section and mention the other freelance and internship experience in the CV?

3. Will it be better to not mention the freelance and internship experience at all even if it will show a significant gap between my graduation and the current full-time employment? (*Context:* I graduated at the end of 2017. I worked only freelance during that time (2018-2019) along with a casual role in Australia. I returned to my home country one year ago and have worked in my nominated occupation for a year now and have continued to do some freelance work on the side.)

I know there's a lot to read, but I will really appreciate any help regarding this. Thank you in advance!

Cheers!


----------



## irfaan.pma

*VETASSESS Proof of Employment*

I am in the process of submitting VETASSESS application for Agriculture Scientist, post PhD work experience as a Research associate for a period of 1 year. The salary was paid in cash by the supervisor as it was a foreign-funded project. what documents should I attach as a proof of employment to support my application.
1-Payment Certificate for 12 months from the supervisor?
2-First and Last payslip certificate?

Thank You


----------



## ajnewbie

> 1. In the 'employment' section, can I just enter details about my full-time employment, which is relevant as I only have proper documentation for the same?


Yes



> 2. Will there be an issue if I include only my full-time job in the Employment section and mention the other freelance and internship experience in the CV?


No, it won't be an issue. I had an employment stint in between my relevant employment stints which was not relevant. I did not mention that in the employment section but mentioned it on the CV to show "continuity". I got a positive assessment. 



> 3. Will it be better to not mention the freelance and internship experience at all even if it will show a significant gap between my graduation and the current full-time employment? (*Context:* I graduated at the end of 2017. I worked only freelance during that time (2018-2019) along with a casual role in Australia. I returned to my home country one year ago and have worked in my nominated occupation for a year now and have continued to do some freelance work on the side.)


There is no harm in showing all your experiences in your CV. It helps to follow a timeline.

Goodluck!


----------



## ajnewbie

irfaan.pma said:


> I am in the process of submitting VETASSESS application for Agriculture Scientist, post PhD work experience as a Research associate for a period of 1 year. The salary was paid in cash by the supervisor as it was a foreign-funded project. what documents should I attach as a proof of employment to support my application.
> 1-Payment Certificate for 12 months from the supervisor?
> 2-First and Last payslip certificate?
> 
> Thank You


Submit all the payment certificates (all 12 of them). Along with that, you need to submit an appointment letter showing the start date, number of hours worked, salary or stipend paid and your roles and responsibilities. Also you will need an experience letter showing your start and end dates. These letters must carry your supervisor's contact information and should be on the University's letterhead. Since you were paid in cash, show bank deposits (if available, highlight the deposits with a highlighter). There are other letters I believe you need to submit like Statement of Service, etc. You will find all these and their formats on he VETASSESS website. 

Good luck!


----------



## GHSH

ajnewbie said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> No, it won't be an issue. I had an employment stint in between my relevant employment stints which was not relevant. I did not mention that in the employment section but mentioned it on the CV to show "continuity". I got a positive assessment.
> 
> 
> There is no harm in showing all your experiences in your CV. It helps to follow a timeline.
> 
> Goodluck!



Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## R.Max

update- Got positive skill assessment for my partner from Vetassess. It took 14weeks and they did not contact any of his employer. Maybe coz it was a known firm and paper work was solid. 
Occupation TV Director.


----------



## garryheaney

Hi all,

Looking for some guidance. I submitted my full skills & experience assessment for Biotechnologist for 186DE to vetassess yesterday and I received the below email, does anyone know what this is? This was through the priority processing. It has been accepted but if the below email I received connected to the vetassess application?

Please advise

Thanks



Your work was received!

You successfully submitted your coursework. Each time you submit coursework, you receive a unique confirmation ID to verify when your submission was received. You can view your submission receipts on your My Grades page.

Submission details:
Submission confirmation ID:
Title of course: _int_test_course_02364382103711344024
Course ID: _int_test_courseId_8
Title of coursework: Assignment_5621623217
Date/time of submission: May 12, 2020 11:41 PM
Size of written submission: 0.2kb
Size and name of files received:
Unique Item ID (for administrator use only): _16_1


----------



## ajnewbie

garryheaney said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for some guidance. I submitted my full skills & experience assessment for Biotechnologist for 186DE to vetassess yesterday and I received the below email, does anyone know what this is? This was through the priority processing. It has been accepted but if the below email I received connected to the vetassess application?
> 
> Please advise
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Your work was received!
> 
> You successfully submitted your coursework. Each time you submit coursework, you receive a unique confirmation ID to verify when your submission was received. You can view your submission receipts on your My Grades page.
> 
> Submission details:
> Submission confirmation ID:
> Title of course: _int_test_course_02364382103711344024
> Course ID: _int_test_courseId_8
> Title of coursework: Assignment_5621623217
> Date/time of submission: May 12, 2020 11:41 PM
> Size of written submission: 0.2kb
> Size and name of files received:
> Unique Item ID (for administrator use only): _16_1


Doesn't look like something you would get from VETASSESS. Seems more like you submitted some assignment for some coursework that you are enrolled in. Either you submitted the coursework (which you seem to have forgotten) or, someone else did it and gave your email id by mistake. I am inclined to believe the latter.


----------



## rianess

garryheaney said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for some guidance. I submitted my full skills & experience assessment for Biotechnologist for 186DE to vetassess yesterday and I received the below email, does anyone know what this is? This was through the priority processing. It has been accepted but if the below email I received connected to the vetassess application?
> 
> Please advise
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Your work was received!
> 
> You successfully submitted your coursework. Each time you submit coursework, you receive a unique confirmation ID to verify when your submission was received. You can view your submission receipts on your My Grades page.
> 
> Submission details:
> Submission confirmation ID:
> Title of course: _int_test_course_02364382103711344024
> Course ID: _int_test_courseId_8
> Title of coursework: Assignment_5621623217
> Date/time of submission: May 12, 2020 11:41 PM
> Size of written submission: 0.2kb
> Size and name of files received:
> Unique Item ID (for administrator use only): _16_1



I also underwent priority processing last year but I never received something like this from VETASSESS.


----------



## manzto

*SA SS steps?*



rianess said:


> Hi. I'm sorry to hear about the negative assessment. Maybe you can discuss w/ your agent the possibility of an appeal to VETASSESS. I really cannot advise anything on the matter as I am not sure what's the best next step. As for the template, I have nothing to share to you because I just uploaded all my abstracts in PDF format, as how it looks like when downloaded from the online database. Within the PDF document itself is the DOI of each article to allow the assessor to see the location of my research abstracts online, if needed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I have got 75 points without SS. Can I apply SA SS(High points) with this 75 points?

thanks


----------



## pkds

*project coordinator*

Any chance of NSW invite on 85 including SS, if any invite for this year


----------



## ajnewbie

manzto said:


> Hi, I have got 75 points without SS. Can I apply SA SS(High points) with this 75 points?
> 
> thanks


This is the thread for VETASSESS skill assessment. Pl post in the appropriate thread for a better response.


----------



## ajnewbie

pkds said:


> Any chance of NSW invite on 85 including SS, if any invite for this year


Pl post in the appropriate thread for a better response. This is the thread for VETASSESS skill assessment. Moreover, no one can predict a state sponsorship. The only thing you can do is wait.


----------



## Mekala M

HI, I would like to know if your wife got a positive assessment for a microbiologist with a pathology work experience. I am in a similar situation now and i would like some clarity.

Thanks


----------



## Mekala M

patel1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> does any one has sample experience letter for Microbiologist - ANZSCO: 234517?
> My wife's employer from India is struggling to write a letter and asking for a sample.
> She worked in Pathology kind of lab but has performed duties similar to 234517 and may receive positive skills assessment.


HI, I would like to know if your wife got a positive assessment for a microbiologist with a pathology work experience. I am in a similar situation now and i would like some clarity.

Thanks


----------



## GHSH

*Vetassess General Occupation Interview*

Hi everyone. I have an interview call scheduled by Vetassess. My occupation is general and I am going through Priority processing. 

Can anyone please tell me what kind of questions they might ask? Will they be strictly about the job duties or do they ask any other things as well? If you have had an interview call from Vetassess for a general occupation, then please share your experience! I would really appreciate it.

Cheers!


----------



## ajnewbie

GHSH said:


> Hi everyone. I have an interview call scheduled by Vetassess. My occupation is general and I am going through Priority processing.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what kind of questions they might ask? Will they be strictly about the job duties or do they ask any other things as well? If you have had an interview call from Vetassess for a general occupation, then please share your experience! I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers!


Based on a few posts that I had seen earlier (I did not have an interview with VETASSESS), they *MAY* ask the following:

1. They will try and make sure that your roles and responsibilities (RnR) match the ANZSCO code.

2. They will verify your dates, salaries, details from your CV.

3. They may talk to you about your education and how it is relevant to the ANZSCO code.

4. The gist is to make sure that you satisfy all requirements as per ANZSCO. They may also ask you technical questions about your job profile (to make sure you have worked the positions that you have claimed).

Good luck, and please post your experience here for the benefit of others.


----------



## GHSH

ajnewbie said:


> Based on a few posts that I had seen earlier (I did not have an interview with VETASSESS), they *MAY* ask the following:
> 
> 1. They will try and make sure that your roles and responsibilities (RnR) match the ANZSCO code.
> 
> 2. They will verify your dates, salaries, details from your CV.
> 
> 3. They may talk to you about your education and how it is relevant to the ANZSCO code.
> 
> 4. The gist is to make sure that you satisfy all requirements as per ANZSCO. They may also ask you technical questions about your job profile (to make sure you have worked the positions that you have claimed).
> 
> Good luck, and please post your experience here for the benefit of others.


Thank you so much for your help. I will post about it once it's done.


----------



## vutla9992

GHSH said:


> Hi everyone. I have an interview call scheduled by Vetassess. My occupation is general and I am going through Priority processing.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what kind of questions they might ask? Will they be strictly about the job duties or do they ask any other things as well? If you have had an interview call from Vetassess for a general occupation, then please share your experience! I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Cheers!


Just stick to ANZSCO roles and match those with your statement of experience letter. Maximum they won't ask anything except roles. Don't try to convince them like the roles you mentioned in the latter are indirectly same. Hit directly the roles are directly matching, moreover, the interviewer is not a subject specialist in most cases.


----------



## GHSH

vutla9992 said:


> Just stick to ANZSCO roles and match those with your statement of experience letter. Maximum they won't ask anything except roles. Don't try to convince them like the roles you mentioned in the latter are indirectly same. Hit directly the roles are directly matching, moreover, the interviewer is not a subject specialist in most cases.


Thanks! Appreciate your help!


----------



## kjohnny

*skill assessment for chef*

Hi, i really need some experts to help me with application, i know it's bit off track but its too hard to find the info about this. 
I am planning to apply for skill assessment for chef or cook, i have all the relevant work experiences, but only got cert3 in asian cookery and diploma of hospitality.
my employment contract states my position is chef but from most of websites it states that in order to apply for chef or cook i need cert 3 and 4 for cook and cert3&4 plus diploma for chef but then some lawyers told me that i can still apply and get positive result.
Would i be able to apply for either of those occupation for skill assessment and get positive result?

Thanks for the help


----------



## ajnewbie

kjohnny said:


> Hi, i really need some experts to help me with application, i know it's bit off track but its too hard to find the info about this.
> I am planning to apply for skill assessment for chef or cook, i have all the relevant work experiences, but only got cert3 in asian cookery and diploma of hospitality.
> my employment contract states my position is chef but from most of websites it states that in order to apply for chef or cook i need cert 3 and 4 for cook and cert3&4 plus diploma for chef but then some lawyers told me that i can still apply and get positive result.
> Would i be able to apply for either of those occupation for skill assessment and get positive result?
> 
> Thanks for the help


Please mention your ANZSCO code. Also, use the link below to find out more:

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/trade-occupations

This link will help you better understand your eligibility and get an idea if you will get a positive assessment. There is a lot of information, so please go through it. Good luck mate!


----------



## Da__N

Hello,

May I know what documents need to be submitted to VETASSESS to prove employment period for general occupation?

Do they accept statutory declaration as well?

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u

Da__N said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I know what documents need to be submitted to VETASSESS to prove employment period for general occupation?


Check this page for all details on what documents to submit

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/trade-occupations/evidence-requirements



Da__N said:


> Do they accept statutory declaration as well?


No, they dont. Check the same link I shared above.


----------



## Da__N

fugitive_4u said:


> Check this page for all details on what documents to submit
> 
> https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/trade-occupations/evidence-requirements
> 
> 
> 
> No, they dont. Check the same link I shared above.




Thanks mate. Appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N

May I know a bachelor degree in business administration with speciality in business is deemed highly relevant/ non-relevant to the code 225499 technical sales representative nec?


Any advice so as to know how many years of experience will left for me after deduction?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N

Da__N said:


> May I know a bachelor degree in business administration with speciality in business is deemed highly relevant/ non-relevant to the code 225499 technical sales representative nec?
> 
> 
> Any advice so as to know how many years of experience will left for me after deduction?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Speciality in management*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHSH

*VETASSESS application for different occupation*

Hi everyone. I got a negative outcome for my assessment. However, it was mentioned during the interview that my job duties match with another occupation. 

Since I won't be eligible for priority processing if I apply through the same account, I am planning to create a different account on the Vetassess portal using my second professional email address. Will this help me in getting priority processing again since my application will be made through a different account?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ajnewbie

Da__N said:


> Speciality in management*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have responded to your message. Please check.


----------



## Realy85

GHSH said:


> Hi everyone. I got a negative outcome for my assessment. However, it was mentioned during the interview that my job duties match with another occupation.
> 
> Since I won't be eligible for priority processing if I apply through the same account, I am planning to create a different account on the Vetassess portal using my second professional email address. Will this help me in getting priority processing again since my application will be made through a different account?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No it won't help as the passport number remains the same so they know that this is the same person..


----------



## GHSH

Realy85 said:


> No it won't help as the passport number remains the same so they know that this is the same person..


Ah alright. Will it be advisable to just do a change of occupation in my current assessment or create a new application?


----------



## Realy85

GHSH said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it won't help as the passport number remains the same so they know that this is the same person..
> 
> 
> 
> Ah alright. Will it be advisable to just do a change of occupation in my current assessment or create a new application?
Click to expand...

If they have advised you that your job duties match some other anzsco code then go ahead and change the code and submit. It will be alright.


----------



## Da__N

ajnewbie said:


> I have responded to your message. Please check.



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHSH

*Change of Occupation*

Hi, I am planning to apply for change of occupation as I got a negative assessment from Vetassess. But I do know that the occupation selected was slightly wrong and my duties match perfectly with the occupation I am about to pick now.

On the portal it says that I need to submit new documents for reassessment application. However, this is just change of occupation and I have already submitted all documents I had. I got a negative assessment because I hadn't performed some of the duties mentioned in the occupation's major Sub group. 

My question is, what will be the better option in this case, selecting the change of occupation option or creating a new application?


----------



## ajnewbie

GHSH said:


> Hi, I am planning to apply for change of occupation as I got a negative assessment from Vetassess. But I do know that the occupation selected was slightly wrong and my duties match perfectly with the occupation I am about to pick now.
> 
> On the portal it says that I need to submit new documents for reassessment application. However, this is just change of occupation and I have already submitted all documents I had. I got a negative assessment because I hadn't performed some of the duties mentioned in the occupation's major Sub group.
> 
> My question is, what will be the better option in this case, selecting the change of occupation option or creating a new application?


Have you considered this before? Pl see link below. It is VETASSESS's Consultation Service. Ask them these questions to get accurate answers. Hopefully this helps you save some headache. 

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills...kills-assessment-support/consultation-service


----------



## Williamten

Hi all,

I have a Bachelor Degree in Economics, while I've worked in Big 4 Bank for 1 year.

Still, there is big 1 question I'm genuinely concerned for:

"One year of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level in the last five years"

How to pass the skill assessment for Economist through Vetassess?

There are not much information I can get online.


I am appreciative all of your comments mates.

Thanks
William


----------



## ajnewbie

Williamten said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a Bachelor Degree in Economics, while I've worked in Big 4 Bank for 1 year.
> 
> Still, there is big 1 question I'm genuinely concerned for:
> 
> "One year of post-qualification highly relevant employment at an appropriate skill level in the last five years"
> 
> How to pass the skill assessment for Economist through Vetassess?
> 
> There are not much information I can get online.
> 
> 
> I am appreciative all of your comments mates.
> 
> Thanks
> William


First go through and understand the application process. Then collect all the documents required and apply. All required information is available on VETASSESS's website. Also, if you have 1 year of experience post qualification, in most likelihood it will be deducted to arrive at the date deemed skilled, which means, you will not be able to claim any points for work experience.


----------



## roshiny

Hi
I am New to this forum.I would like to know whether vetasses assesment can be done in the below situation or should i go for EA.

Qualification: BE Mechanical
Work Experienceroject Admin.

ANY ADVICE ON THI IS APPRECIATED!!!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## ajnewbie

roshiny said:


> Hi
> I am New to this forum.I would like to know whether vetasses assesment can be done in the below situation or should i go for EA.
> 
> Qualification: BE Mechanical
> Work Experienceroject Admin.
> 
> ANY ADVICE ON THI IS APPRECIATED!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks


It will depend on the ANZSCO code you are planning to apply under.


----------



## GHSH

I am applying for a reassessment - change of occupation after an initial negative assessment. Do I need to upload*only the additional documentation I am providing, or upload all previous documents (from my initial application) as well in the 'Documents Upload' section?


----------



## garryheaney

GHSH said:


> I am applying for a reassessment - change of occupation after an initial negative assessment. Do I need to upload*only the additional documentation I am providing, or upload all previous documents (from my initial application) as well in the 'Documents Upload' section?


you only need to upload the additional evidence


----------



## voyager27

Hi everyone, 

I'm a remedial massage therapist. I have an advanced diploma from Canberra Institute of Technology. Then I started working at a physiotherapy clinic, which I have been working there for 3,5 years. 

My question is Do I still have to do skill assessment, although, I have gained my work experience and education in Australia?

Thanks


----------



## ajnewbie

voyager27 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a remedial massage therapist. I have an advanced diploma from Canberra Institute of Technology. Then I started working at a physiotherapy clinic, which I have been working there for 3,5 years.
> 
> My question is Do I still have to do skill assessment, although, I have gained my work experience and education in Australia?
> 
> Thanks


Skills assessment is an integral and preliminary step to the immigration process. DHA will/may verify your work experience and education at a later stage but they will ask for a valid skills assessment to create an EOI in SkillSelect and to support your points claim. This skills assessment will have to come from the designated skill assessing authority. So, to answer your question, yes you will need a skills assessment. It is a money guzzling system mate. Sometimes you feel it is unnecessary but it is part of the process.


----------



## voyager27

Hi ajnewbie, thanks for your answer. Then I will have to do skill assessment as you said


----------



## melvice

pico1985 said:


> Thank you Fahmi
> 
> For all you boys waiting here,
> Ring them up between 15:00-17:00 AET and speak to an officer. They will get your application finalised in few days. I did that yesterday and now it shows completed.
> 
> All the best for all of us.



Hi Pico1985,

I know the post been quite a while but I'm actually in the same boat as you. in the same nominated occupation but received -ve outcome. 

May I know what were your reassessment result? Appreciate if you could give me a few pointer as I'm planning to do a reassessment. 

thanks,


----------



## skapsyd

Hi all,

I have received a communication from Vetassess seeking an additional document detailing the subjects covered in my graduation as these are not detailed in my transcripts. I've done my B.A. Honours Maths (full time) from Delhi University, India and the subjects are not named in my transcripts (Acronyms are used, but their full forms are not given, neither in front nor at back). Can someone please advice which additional document would suffice in this case? 

I have applied for 132111 (Corporate Services Manager).


----------



## ajnewbie

skapsyd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received a communication from Vetassess seeking an additional document detailing the subjects covered in my graduation as these are not detailed in my transcripts. I've done my B.A. Honours Maths (full time) from Delhi University, India and the subjects are not named in my transcripts (Acronyms are used, but their full forms are not given, neither in front nor at back). Can someone please advice which additional document would suffice in this case?
> 
> I have applied for 132111 (Corporate Services Manager).


Do you have an official syllabus as such? A syllabus which explains each course code (acronym)? Like for example: C 1 Calculus. Send a copy of that. If in doubt, call VETASSESS and ask them if this would suffice.


----------



## kjohnny

Hi all, ived applied for skill assessment and received call from vetassess today in regards to employment evidence. Problem was that initial supervisor that ive putted on the application resigned couple days ago so i told them that and they told me they need to talk to other supervisor level staff so i handed over to other staff. She told me they only asked how long i worked and her name. Is that a green light or am i in trouble?
Thanks


----------



## ajnewbie

kjohnny said:


> Hi all, ived applied for skill assessment and received call from vetassess today in regards to employment evidence. Problem was that initial supervisor that ive putted on the application resigned couple days ago so i told them that and they told me they need to talk to other supervisor level staff so i handed over to other staff. She told me they only asked how long i worked and her name. Is that a green light or am i in trouble?
> Thanks


Did they call you on a work place phone number? If they did, then I don't think there is a cause for concern. If information about your company is available online, they will verify the phone number.


----------



## skapsyd

Hello All, 
I just got my Vetassess result and unfortunately it is negative. 

- Although my education is recognised at the required level, it has been assessed as not highly relevant. However, education not being highly relevant can be compensated by work experience as per Vetassess guidelines.

- My employment verification went wrong because of some negligence on my manager's side as he did not detail my role in his verification email responses. He was the one who had earlier signed my detailed roles and responsibilities letter for Vetassess.

- I'm on the same job code 132111 since 2017 on work permit in Australia with the same organisation, thus I believe my case is still strong for reassessment. Please can you advise what are my options?

Regards


----------



## ajnewbie

skapsyd said:


> Hello All,
> I just got my Vetassess result and unfortunately it is negative.
> 
> - Although my education is recognised at the required level, it has been assessed as not highly relevant. However, education not being highly relevant can be compensated by work experience as per Vetassess guidelines.
> 
> - My employment verification went wrong because of some negligence on my manager's side as he did not detail my role in his verification email responses. He was the one who had earlier signed my detailed roles and responsibilities letter for Vetassess.
> 
> - I'm on the same job code 132111 since 2017 on work permit in Australia with the same organisation, thus I believe my case is still strong for reassessment. Please can you advise what are my options?
> 
> Regards


You can apply for a review but then you will need to provide additional proof. You can ask the same manager to write a statement saying he should have detailed your role the first time. This will have to be on the company letter head and he should be willing to provide his contact details and provide a positive feedback if he is contacted again. Review the VETASSESS website for the procedure.


----------



## curvysquid

Hi every1,

in my first company the position was given a generic name and different than the Anzsco one, however duties & responsibilities were matching.. so does VETASSESS place high importance in the nomenclature or as long as duties match we are green ? Thanks.


----------



## rianess

curvysquid said:


> Hi every1,
> 
> in my first company the position was given a generic name and different than the Anzsco one, however duties & responsibilities were matching.. so does VETASSESS place high importance in the nomenclature or as long as duties match we are green ? Thanks.



Hi @curvysquid. In my experience, one of my job titles (Instructor) was also not exactly the same as the ANZSCO name of my assessed occupation (Uni Lecturer). But since my roles and responsibilities in the university where I worked as an Instructor were aligned with how VETASSESS/ABS described what a Uni Lecturer should be doing, I got those years positively assessed. Though this is based on my experience only. I'm not sure if many others have the same scenario.


----------



## curvysquid

rianess said:


> Hi @curvysquid. In my experience, one of my job titles (Instructor) was also not exactly the same as the ANZSCO name of my assessed occupation (Uni Lecturer). But since my roles and responsibilities in the university where I worked as an Instructor were aligned with how VETASSESS/ABS described what a Uni Lecturer should be doing, I got those years positively assessed. Though this is based on my experience only. I'm not sure if many others have the same scenario.



Thank you for your relieving reply. I was a bit concerned because the first year was full time paid but position was "Management Trainee" , where I had duties aligned with Anzsco along with others , 2nd year I was promoted and my position was renamed to match my Anzsco but same duties were again being performed.


----------



## rianess

curvysquid said:


> Thank you for your relieving reply. I was a bit concerned because the first year was full time paid but position was "Management Trainee" , where I had duties aligned with Anzsco along with others , 2nd year I was promoted and my position was renamed to match my Anzsco but same duties were again being performed.



You're most welcome. I just realized the job nomenclature may not always exactly match with the ANZSCO code's occupation name. Allow me to take ANZSCO 242111 Uni Lec again as an example. I was previously under the employment of a university that have Assistant Professors, Associate Professors and Professors as their academic positions. Another university had Lecturer, Senior Lecturer and Prinicipal Lecturer as academic positions. All years were positively assessed for me. 

When are you going to submit for assessment? All the best!


----------



## curvysquid

rianess said:


> You're most welcome. I just realized the job nomenclature may not always exactly match with the ANZSCO code's occupation name. Allow me to take ANZSCO 242111 Uni Lec again as an example. I was previously under the employment of a university that have Assistant Professors, Associate Professors and Professors as their academic positions. Another university had Lecturer, Senior Lecturer and Prinicipal Lecturer as academic positions. All years were positively assessed for me.
> 
> When are you going to submit for assessment? All the best!


Thank you.
I think I'll advise my agent to phone VETASSESS and elaborate on the matter. Thankfully she's a MARA lawyer.
I submitted my application last week and it was approved for priority processing.
But it doesn't matter anymore since SA's nomination requirements will accommodate onshore only as of now


----------



## rianess

curvysquid said:


> Thank you.
> I think I'll advise my agent to phone VETASSESS and elaborate on the matter. Thankfully she's a MARA lawyer.
> I submitted my application last week and it was approved for priority processing.
> But it doesn't matter anymore since SA's nomination requirements will accommodate onshore only as of now



Oh, that's great! Priority processing is such a huge relief. Mine took 1 day only after they approved it for PP. By the way, can't your MARA lawyer confirm to you your original query of job title vs ANZSCO name?

SA's nomination of 'onshore only' is interim only, right? Hopefully, you'll receive better news from them on 6th October. And by then, you'll have your skills assessment ready well ahead of time.


----------



## curvysquid

rianess said:


> Oh, that's great! Priority processing is such a huge relief. Mine took 1 day only after they approved it for PP. By the way, can't your MARA lawyer confirm to you your original query of job title vs ANZSCO name?
> 
> SA's nomination of 'onshore only' is interim only, right? Hopefully, you'll receive better news from them on 6th October. And by then, you'll have your skills assessment ready well ahead of time.


My outcome arrived today and it was too late to explain.. they disregarded the whole first year because it was handled as pre-qualification for the following years, not because of nomenclature. Not too bad, my agent explained that in 3 months the system will automatically grant me the 5 extra points anyway given that I'm still employed.

Now I have 70 for 190 and 80 for 491. When I checked the stats sheet, minimum lodged in same Anzsco was 70. So I guess I'm green.

I think the onshore requirements might be interim indeed until they announce offshore guidelines in October.. fingers crossed we all make it. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## v.dhiman12

Dear friends,
i hv a question and i think this is the right platform to ask.
i have got successful skill assessment from vetassess for my occupation Metal machinist on based my qualification, diploma in mechanical engg. and 9 years of experience. They give me certificate 3 in mechanical, as per AQF.( Give me only 10 points)
but at the time of assessment i did not give them my bachelor degree (5 points) to assess. because it is not relevant to my current occupation. I assess it separately from vetassess.
My questions are-

Can I score 15 points for my bachelor degree, as it is not relevant to my occupation.?
2) I have need for migration test advise from TRA.?


----------



## ajnewbie

v.dhiman12 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got a successful skill assessment from vetassess (Trade occupation) for my occupation metal machinist 323214.
> Now i am going for point test advice. but i am confused because I have an additional qualification left for assessment. (B.tech in industrial engg. and management).
> 
> From which organization i can assess my additional qualification and point test advice.??


It will depend on the ANZSCO code that you wish to target. A word of caution. Wait for the occupation lists to come out before you spend for assessments. There is a lot of uncertainty at the moment.


----------



## Romeshk

Hi All,

I suppose to do a skill assessment for my wife under the occupation of Architectural Dafttsperson , but I couldn't find any information about tasks and duties attached to the occupation. If anyone has done the assessment under the same occupation, please share the tasks and duties.


----------



## gtisp2020

Hi all,

I completed my B.Sc and MS from home country and PhD (biomedical science) from Australia in April 2020. I am working as a research officer from 02 January 2020, so my one year of Australian work experience will complete on 01 January 2021. My query is that will I be eligible to be assessed as Life scientist after 01 Jan'20 or I need to wait until April'21 (one year after PhD completion)?


----------



## rianess

Romeshk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I suppose to do a skill assessment for my wife under the occupation of Architectural Dafttsperson , but I couldn't find any information about tasks and duties attached to the occupation. If anyone has done the assessment under the same occupation, please share the tasks and duties.


Hi. I haven't done nor do I know anyone who has done skills assessment under Architectural Draftsperson, but maybe specific information from this link could help:






1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1







www.abs.gov.au


----------



## Romeshk

rianess said:


> Hi. I haven't done nor do I know anyone who has done skills assessment under Architectural Draftsperson, but maybe specific information from this link could help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.abs.gov.au


Hi,

Thank you , I have checked the same link before but no information available


----------



## Althaf Rahman

Any job vakancy


----------



## kazi.nusrah

Wat is point test advise... kindly guide me buddies


----------



## Japkp

Hi ..I applied for Quality Assurance manager skill assessment and got negative outcome last week.Is there any positive ray of hope in reassessment.Pls guide


----------



## ahmedsomir

what are the documents for VETASSESS under code 
*511111: Contract Administrator*


----------



## Diegopaez93

Hi All,

I am preparing to lodge my skilled assessment for interior designer. Does anyone know the requirements for the portfolio_ do I have to provide description for the projects order of drawings is enough ( any information could help) thank u in advance


----------



## Arjun_123

Anyone has applied for vetassess renewal and waiting for an outcome, which surpass it's timeline(i.e 4-6 weeks)?


----------



## tihom

Hi All, I just wanted to clarify one question. I am applying for a skill assessment as a chemist.
I am at the step of filling in my study details and there is a question to fill "hours per week" for study. How do I answer that?
My bachelor's was completed in India which was approximately 7 hours per day for 5 days a week. Should I say 35 hours per week? I will highly appreciate it if anyone can help with my query.


----------



## Romeshk

tihom said:


> Hi All, I just wanted to clarify one question. I am applying for a skill assessment as a chemist.
> I am at the step of filling in my study details and there is a question to fill "hours per week" for study. How do I answer that?
> My bachelor's was completed in India which was approximately 7 hours per day for 5 days a week. Should I say 35 hours per week? I will highly appreciate it if anyone can help with my query.


You may mention actual study hours per week


----------



## Romeshk

Hi All,

I am planning to apply skill assessment for my wife under the occupation of Architectural Draftsperson. She has worked from 2010 and salary paid by cash, no bank transfer done and not paid provident fund for the entire period . The employer has paid provident fund only for 11 months. Only pay slips available to prove the salary payment. 
Will that be enough for the skills assessment as well as DHA requirement. Or is it compulsory to have salary transfer to bank and provident funds statements.


----------



## NB

Romeshk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply skill assessment for my wife under the occupation of Architectural Draftsperson. She has worked from 2010 and salary paid by cash, no bank transfer done and not paid provident fund for the entire period . The employer has paid provident fund only for 11 months. Only pay slips available to prove the salary payment.
> Will that be enough for the skills assessment as well as DHA requirement. Or is it compulsory to have salary transfer to bank and provident funds statements.


No,one will accept any employment without 3rd party evidence
Don’t waste your time money and energy 
Cheers


----------



## Romeshk

NB said:


> No,one will accept any employment without 3rd party evidence
> Don’t waste your time money and energy
> Cheers


Hi NB,
Thanks for the reply , hopefully we can proceed as she got one year experience in another company and payment records available .


----------



## NB

Romeshk said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks for the reply , hopefully we can proceed as she got one year experience in another company and payment records available .


With just 1 year experience, what are you trying to achieve?
How many points will she have even if she gets a positive assessment?
She will have zero points for experience 
Don’t blindly fall in the migration trap and spend money time and energy without any chance of getting an invite
The Australian migration for non healthcare workers is especially offshore is extremely tough and needs 90-100 points which is not possible without substantial employment points
Have a hard look before you start spending money
Cheers


----------



## Romeshk

NB said:


> With just 1 year experience, what are you trying to achieve?
> How many points will she have even if she gets a positive assessment?
> She will have zero points for experience
> Don’t blindly fall in the migration trap and spend money time and energy without any chance of getting an invite
> The Australian migration for non healthcare workers is especially offshore is extremely tough and needs 90-100 points which is not possible without substantial employment points
> Have a hard look before you start spending money
> Cheers


Thanks, NB, got your point, thought to get additional 5 points for my profile.


----------



## NB

Romeshk said:


> Thanks, NB, got your point, thought to get additional 5 points for my profile.


If you are using her profile to get 5 additional points for yourself, then it’s worth doing the assessment 
I thought she would be the primary applicant 
Cheers


----------



## rojison

Japkp said:


> Hi ..I applied for Quality Assurance manager skill assessment and got negative outcome last week.Is there any positive ray of hope in reassessment.Pls guide


 Hi, what was the reason for negative outcome?


----------



## Romeshk

NB said:


> If you are using her profile to get 5 additional points for yourself, then it’s worth doing the assessment
> I thought she would be the primary applicant
> Cheers


Hi, NB , 
Thank you .


----------



## hopeful123

Hi,

I'm trying to apply for ANZSCO 225212 ICT Business Development Manager for a 190 visa. The assessment is by VETASSESS for General Skills. I have a couple of questions which if anyone clarifies would really help.

1. I have 14 years of experience in ICT Business Development across 4 global IT majors. Since I have been working since 2006, I don't have all the requisite "Experience" letters as per the outlines mandated by VETASSESS, I only have letters for 2 jobs that cover around 10 years of my work-life from 2011 till date. The problem is, I don't have official transcripts for my Bachelors and Masters degrees, I only have the mark sheets and degree certificates. Since I cover VETASSESS requirements of work experience, would this be a problem?

2. None of my experience letters contain salary data. It is not possible as the companies I have worked for don't allow the dissemination of salary numbers in experience letters. However, I have tons of other documents viz. Payslips, Promotion Letters, Increment Letters, and Tax working documents that mention my salary. Is that sufficient?

3. I've been trying to get a Priority Processing slot with VETASSESS for over 1 week now. But every time, even at 12am Australia Eastern Time just when the day's quota opens, I get a "quota has been filled for the day" message within 5 seconds. How is this possible? Is anyone facing this issue?

I'd be really grateful if anyone can answer these questions. I'm a bit flummoxed to say the least.


----------



## aytacgunal.23

ashesh said:


> Hey Manan,
> 
> Many thanks for your response.
> 
> I am still awaiting a response from the assessment officer on the email clarification sent by my supervisor. I will take the decision for reassessment accordingly.
> 
> However I have been told by my agent that if or reference verification goes negative then it becomes increasingly difficult to get a positive response.
> 
> Just trying to understand how does it goes...
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashesh


I had applied for "222311 - Financial Investment Advisor" under general skilled migration assessment to VETASSESS in November 2013 through an agent in New Delhi. My assessment has been turned unsuccessful by VETASSESS 

To elaborate the background a bit, I am currently working for a foreign bank into Treasury front office dealing however though my profile does not exactly fit into this code, this code was the only open code at the time when I decided to apply.

Hence, I tweaked my application profile a bit to match the required job responsibilities of a Financial investment Advisor becau


tahanpaa said:


> They also stated no email/ph call for outcome 2 business days have to wait for pdf


I received a negative result as a financial investment manager in Vetassess, but vetassess said in a statement that my profession is closer to becoming a financial investment advisor. I am a bank employee and that's why I received a negative do you think I am likely to get a positive result as a financial investment advisor? Thanks


----------



## aytacgunal.23

sree1982 said:


> Thanks buddy!!!
> 
> Sree


hi I received a negative result as a financial investment manager in Vetassess, but vetassess said in a statement that my profession is closer to becoming a financial investment advisor. I am a bank employee and that's why I received a negative do you think I am likely to get a positive result as a financial investment advisor? Thanks


----------



## aytacgunal.23

Romeshk said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks for the reply , hopefully we can proceed as she got one year experience in another company and payment records available .


I received a negative result as a financial investment manager in Vetassess, but vetassess said in a statement that my profession is closer to becoming a financial investment advisor. I am a bank employee and that's why I received a negative do you think I am likely to get a positive result as a financial investment advisor? Thanks


----------



## aytacgunal.23

GHSH said:


> I am applying for a reassessment - change of occupation after an initial negative assessment. Do I need to upload*only the additional documentation I am providing, or upload all previous documents (from my initial application) as well in the 'Documents Upload' section?


 I received a negative result as a financial investment manager in Vetassess, but vetassess said in a statement that my profession is closer to becoming a financial investment advisor. I am a bank employee and that's why I received a negative do you think I am likely to get a positive result as a financial investment advisor? because I will reassessment thanks


----------



## aytacgunal.23

GHSH said:


> *VETASSESS application for different occupation*
> 
> Hi everyone. I got a negative outcome for my assessment. However, it was mentioned during the interview that my job duties match with another occupation.
> 
> Since I won't be eligible for priority processing if I apply through the same account, I am planning to create a different account on the Vetassess portal using my second professional email address. Will this help me in getting priority processing again since my application will be made through a different account?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I received a negative result as a financial investment manager in Vetassess, but vetassess said in a statement that my profession is closer to becoming a financial investment advisor. I am a bank employee and that's why I received a negative do you think I am likely to get a positive result as a financial investment advisor? Thanks plzz said me positive get outcome plz  ı am same such as you


----------



## GHSH

aytacgunal.23 said:


> I received a negative result as a financial investment manager in Vetassess, but vetassess said in a statement that my profession is closer to becoming a financial investment advisor. I am a bank employee and that's why I received a negative do you think I am likely to get a positive result as a financial investment advisor? Thanks plzz said me positive get outcome plz  ı am same such as you


I received a positive outcome on the occupation that they suggested so I think you are likely to get one too! All the best!


----------



## aytacgunal.23

GHSH said:


> I received a positive outcome on the occupation that they suggested so I think you are likely to get one too! All the best!


Thank you very much ; we will reassessment with chance of occupation ( Financial İnvestment Advisor) inşallah will be positive 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------

